# Jelenleti iv II.



## Melitta (2005 November 16)

Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni 


**************

*FIGYELEM - fontos !!!*

*Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content. 

A canadahun nem fogja engedni, bemutatni, vagy megtalalashoz iranyitast adni olyan tartalmu anyagot ami a copyright altal vedett, 
csak akkor ha legalis engedely van ra.

*


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 6)

Vannak barátaim, mégis magányos vagyok. 
Vannak szép napjaim, mégis boldogtalan vagyok. 
Vannak, akik támogatnak, mégis árvának érzem magam.

Nem értem a szövegét, de érzem, hogy jó lehet, mert valahol megérintett.


----------



## bbkinga (2007 Május 19)

sziasztok 
miért nem tudok letölteni semmit?


----------



## bbkinga (2007 Május 19)

segitsetek légyszi


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Május 19)

A regisztrálástól számítva 2 napnak el kell telnie, és még 20 értelmes hozzászólásnak is kell lenni.​


----------



## bbkinga (2007 Május 19)

köszönöm


----------



## huber (2008 Szeptember 6)

Megcsókoltad a Mariskát, Pistike?
Igen!
Mit mondott?
Nem tudom, mert a combjaival befogta a füleimet!!


----------



## Liliensan (2009 Április 6)

*Virágok*

Remélem sikerül feltöltenem egy szép képet...


----------



## Liliensan (2009 Április 6)

Hogyan töltöttétek fel a képet, hogy látható is?


----------



## Lampy (2009 Október 16)

Szép versek


----------



## Lampy (2009 Október 16)

Nekem palotapincsim van nagyon szeretem figyelni kell rá mert mindig láb körül van.


----------



## dabra (2010 Január 28)

oh, bocsánat, elnéztem....  tatu


----------



## Krimpolino (2010 Február 26)

Akkor megy férjhez az ember, amikor másvalakit jobban szeret önmagánál. Szerintem ez nem lehet túl könnyü. - mondta egy hétéves


----------



## Krimpolino (2010 Február 26)

Az együttélés és a házasság majdnem ugyanaz, kivéve, hogy az egyik önkéntes, a másik meg kötelező. - ugyanez a hétéves

Mikor szeret valaki, akkor máshogy mondja ki a neved. Valahol érzed, hogy a szájában biztonságban van a neved. - Négyéves mondta

Ha jobban szeretnél szeretni, akkor egy olyan baráttal kezdd, akit utálsz. (Nikolett, 6 éves)

Templomunkban áldozáskor a gyerekek nemcsak kenyeret kapnak, hanem egy kis bort is. Istentisztelet után a pap félrehívott, hogy hétéves fiamról beszéljen velem.  "Kérem, szóljon Jánosnak" mondta szelíden "hogy a bor után mindig áment kell mondani, nem azt, hogy hű, de finom!" ....például ezt is olvastam...


----------



## dabra (2010 Április 8)

Hálásan köszönöm!


----------



## Minda81 (2010 Május 9)

Sziasztok!!
keresek Szekeres Adri alapokat, lehet karaoke alap, vagy zenei alap..bármi jöhet
köszönöm


----------



## Gabor60 (2010 Június 19)

*Gabor60 jelentett egy üzenetet*

Gabor60 bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> Üdv mindenkinek.
> Ime néhány betü az ábc-ből:
> dkdimoqjfop5jj jeodkpksoeo mahsh


A bejegyzés: Jelenléti iv
A fórum: Szójátékok és játékok
Megbízott moderátorok: zsuzsanna03

Közzétette: imrus
Eredeti tartalom:


> 2 szia jelen


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

gépko*csi*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

csi*ga*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

galago*nya*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

nyara*ló*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

lóvas*út*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

útila*pu*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

puha*tol*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

tolda*lék*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

lé*kel*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

kelkáposz*ta*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

ta*bu*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

bu*ta*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

tanúságté*tel*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

tele*fon*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

fontosko*dik*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

dik*tál*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

tálca


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

cafat*ka*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

kala*pál*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

pál*ca*


----------



## Ditta 25 (2010 Június 27)

Sziasztok!

A lányommal a szorzó táblát szeretném könnyen megtanítani a nyáron, ami második osztályban nem sikerült eddig. Egyébként okos gyerek, de ez valahogy nem megy neki. bármilyen ötletet, segítséget szívesen fogadok. Előrre is köszi!!!!:0:


----------



## mohamalacka (2010 Augusztus 3)

Sajnos nem működik a link, légyszi nézd meg


----------



## Himpellér (2010 Augusztus 31)

*Himpellér jelentett egy üzenetet*

Himpellér bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> Köszönet!!!!


A bejegyzés: Jelenléti iv
A fórum: Szójátékok és játékok
Megbízott moderátorok: zsuzsanna03

Közzétette: durcy
Eredeti tartalom:


> Melitta írta:
> 
> 
> > Aki gyorsan szeretne a 20 hozzaszolast osszedni,
> ...


----------



## sa1 (2010 Október 6)

igen igazad van


----------



## sa1 (2010 Október 6)

talán


----------



## sa1 (2010 Október 6)

engem is érdekelne


----------



## sa1 (2010 Október 6)

nagyon érdekes


----------



## dickdick (2010 Október 29)

thank you


----------



## dickdick (2010 Október 29)

thank you


----------



## dickdick (2010 Október 29)

thank you


----------



## dickdick (2010 Október 29)

thank you


----------



## dickdick (2010 Október 29)

thank you


----------



## dickdick (2010 Október 29)

thank you


----------



## dickdick (2010 Október 29)

*burton607*


----------



## dickdick (2010 Október 29)

*burton607*


----------



## dickdick (2010 Október 29)

*burton607*


----------



## dickdick (2010 Október 30)

*Safe Harbor*


----------



## dickdick (2010 Október 30)

Supernatural S06E06


----------



## dickdick (2010 Október 30)

Supernatural S06E06


----------



## dickdick (2010 Október 30)

Vagabund


----------



## dickdick (2010 Október 30)

Vaga


----------



## dickdick (2010 Október 30)

Nane oda lavutaris


----------



## dickdick (2010 Október 30)

Somnakaj Bašavel


----------



## dickdick (2010 Október 30)

Evo


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2010 December 10)

*sziasztok!*

Tenyleg jo volna most egy habos suti!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4vv (2010 December 13)




----------



## Maci76 (2010 December 21)

Köszönöm a feltöltést

Köszönöm afeltöltésekett

Köszönöm a feltöltésekett

Köszönöm a feltöltéseidet

Köszönöm a sok feltöltést


----------



## Maci76 (2010 December 22)

köszi


----------



## janika4019 (2010 December 24)

szia


----------



## Melinda19890917 (2010 December 29)

Koszi Melitta! Nagyon halas vagyok erte


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Január 2)

:d


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

-


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

..


----------



## ottes (2011 Január 7)

**:77:


----------



## velkimama (2011 Január 10)

Sajnos lemaradtam erről.


----------



## Ella84 (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok.
A család és óvoda kapcsolat vizsgálatához keresnék könyvet, anyagot.


----------



## Ella84 (2011 Január 21)

Sziasztok!
A következőket keresem:
-Márkus Lászlóné: A szülők és az óvodapedagógus közös tennivalói Óvodai Élet 2000/3 sz.
-Gombosné Suba Júlia: A család és az óvoda kapcsolatának javításáért
A téma mindenképp: az óvoda és család kapcsolata. 
Tud valaki segíteni? Köszönöm.


----------



## petya86 (2011 Január 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Február 3)

köszi


----------



## szoloreni (2011 Február 8)

1


----------



## szoloreni (2011 Február 8)

*Jelentett elem*

2


----------



## antcsilla (2011 Február 17)

Én a gyümölcsökre és zöldségekre esküszöm. Tömöm is vele a gyerkőcöt , szerencsére nagyon szereti. Nagyon jó trükk, ha belekeveritek egy kis joghurtba vagy krémtúróba, így még az a gyerkőc is megeszi, aki amúgy nincs oda a gyümölcsökért!


----------



## valika hajduné (2011 Február 17)

*Jelentett elem*

Kérem


----------



## salsabogi (2011 Március 4)

szuper


----------



## salsabogi (2011 Március 4)

hat ezt megnezem


----------



## ripli3 (2011 Március 4)

nagyon kösz


----------



## ripli3 (2011 Március 4)

kösz


----------



## ripli3 (2011 Március 4)

Fel


----------



## ripli3 (2011 Március 4)

előre is köszi


----------



## ripli3 (2011 Március 4)

fel tudnátok tenni a Noszti fiu esete tóth marival c filmet /jávor pál/


----------



## fatingo (2011 Március 8)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## roadside (2011 Március 17)

KERESEM.

Sziasztok, keresem Dékány András ifjúsági könyveit.

Köszönöm!


----------



## roadside (2011 Március 17)

Kösz


----------



## roadside (2011 Március 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## roadside (2011 Március 24)

*Könyvek ezrei*

Sziasztok,


----------



## zsorsec (2011 Március 24)

a fának mégis csak lelke van...


----------



## zsorsec (2011 Március 24)

Székelyföldi Árpád-kori kővárak


----------



## attila38 (2011 Március 25)

meg van a húsz hozzá szólásom és még sem engedi, hogy megnézem a csatolmányokat


----------



## zsorsec (2011 Április 1)

a hangoskonyvek igen hatekonyak, sok ures idot ki lehet tolteni vele


----------



## zsorsec (2011 Április 1)

jo kis gyujtemeny gratula


----------



## zsorsec (2011 Április 1)

izgalmasan hangzik

aki hisz benne....

koszi

otletes

koszi a téjékoztatást

hasznos cikk


----------



## danci7 (2011 Április 6)

Köszönöm, remélem hasznát veszem.


----------



## danci7 (2011 Április 6)

*re*



nostian írta:


> Egy könyv ami élvezhetővé teszi a szókincsfejlesztést.Használható önálló tanuláshoz és csoportmunkához is. Úgy van felépítve, hogy segít a problémás szavak begyakorlásában. A kötetek egymásra épülnek és darabonként 98 könnyen használható tesztet tartalmaznak.
> 
> Átlag oldalszám: 110-120 oldal
> Kiadás éve: 2006
> ...



Jónak tűnik


----------



## annimari (2011 Április 8)

*Gratu*

Nagyon szép, alapos topik! Gratulálok nektek!


----------



## peeptom (2011 Április 8)

Szeretném letölteni!


----------



## peeptom (2011 Április 8)

De jó lenne letölteni!


----------



## peeptom (2011 Április 8)

Holdszivárvány írta:


> Dream Dance Vol. 59 (2011)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


már csak 4


----------



## peeptom (2011 Április 8)

Betty1974 írta:


> Szomorynak!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


még 3


----------



## peeptom (2011 Április 8)

Rudika53 írta:


> Pokolgép-Az utolsó merénylet -1995
> Pokolgép-Best of régi Gép -1995
> Pokolgép-Csakazértis -2000
> 
> ...


mit is írjak


----------



## bmono (2011 Április 14)

*tetszik*

szeretem csinálni én is


----------



## Hejx (2011 Április 20)

JÓ kis oldal


----------



## szaboorsi (2011 Április 28)




----------



## kohazio (2011 Április 29)

*Jelentett elem*

mindenkinek!!


----------



## nagyasszony (2011 Május 9)

Kedves Melitta! Hálás köszönet a jókívánságokért és a segítségért. Szép napot!


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Május 11)

jó erdekes


----------



## Szilvti (2011 Május 16)

Csak végigpörgettem az oldalakat de azt látom, hogy nagyon hasznos dolgok vannak számomra is.


----------



## Szilvti (2011 Május 16)

Matematika versenyre keresek feladatlapokat 2 osztályosok számára.


----------



## Szilvti (2011 Május 16)

*Köszönjük*

Tényleg nagy segítség ez az oldal.


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Június 1)

Köszi jofilmek


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Június 1)

Köszi


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Június 1)

Köszi a filmeket


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Június 1)

Jofilmek


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Június 1)

Klasz filmek


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Június 1)

Köszi


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Június 1)

Szépen


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Június 1)

Jo


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Június 1)

Nagyonjo


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Június 1)

Igenjoaz


----------



## aimeesaig (2011 Június 10)

Küldök pár könyvet, lremélem, még nincs egy sem fent közülük.


----------



## aimeesaig (2011 Június 10)

...és még egy adag


----------



## aimeesaig (2011 Június 10)

Utolsó előtti...


----------



## aimeesaig (2011 Június 10)

És ezzel meg is lesz a 20 könyv-feltöltés.  Yep! Yep! Yep! 

Enjoy it!


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

Lassan fél Európát beutazhatjuk személyivel


----------



## helde (2011 Június 16)

köszönöm


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Június 17)

köszi


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Június 17)

köszi szépen


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Június 17)

köszi jo


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Június 17)

köszi szép


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Június 17)

köszi nagyon jo


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Június 22)

Keresem a Kárpátia-Ott ahol zúg az a négy folyó c.számát midi ill karaoke formátumban


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Június 22)

Sziasztok!!

Azt szeretném kérdezni ,hogy nem e tudna valaki segíteni abban hogy Casio ctk-5000 szintetizátorra hol tudok stílust letölteni, illetve hogy tudom felrakni rá?


----------



## Nonoka.B (2011 Június 24)

Nekem megy


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 27)

*köszi*

köszi


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 27)

ok


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 27)

*tortei jelentett egy üzenetet*

tortei bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> kössz


A bejegyzés: MUSiCAL,OPERETT,FiLMZENE ALAPOK
A fórum: Film, színház, tánc
Megbízott moderátorok: FLAMINGO, cseleskova, Bandi-47

Közzétette: jbaj
Eredeti tartalom:


> A musical,operett és filmzene alapok helye.
> Gondoltam úgy is sokan szeretjük a musicaleket/operetteket filmzenéket.
> És szeretünk énekelgetni, főleg aki ezt komolyan veszi mivel mondjuk musical/operettszínésznek tanul....én pl. igen
> Na szóval aki szereti a musicalt,operettet annak itt a helye, hogy megosszon alapokat(karaokekat).
> ...


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

hangya1944 írta:


> ban-kó



Kóli


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

lipót


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

pótcselekvés


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

véső


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

sőregi


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

regiszter


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

természetes


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

testes


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

tesco


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

combos


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

boszorkány


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

kánya


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

nyakas


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

kasíroz


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

rozmaring


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

ringló


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

lóbál


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

bálkirály


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

ok


----------



## tortei (2011 Június 28)

királylány


----------



## Puszmó (2011 Június 28)

Szia. Szerintem is nagyon jók a tanácsok. Köszönöm


----------



## akisded (2011 Július 4)

*Jelenteti iv II.*

Köszi a segítséget


----------



## Johannamaria (2011 Július 8)

Ezzekett a recepteket kilehet probálni


----------



## Smile44 (2011 Július 14)

Ez tényleg hasznos,mert elég furcsának találom,hogy csak 20 hozzászólás után lehet tag az új belépő.Viszont ezt el kell fogadnunk,nincs más választásunk.


----------



## httteam (2011 Július 15)

*Jelentett elem*

httteam is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> sziasztok


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Július 16)

Ok.


----------



## Vízimádó (2011 Július 16)

Nagyon köszönöm a sok hasznos tanácsot. Remélem sikerül megvalósítanom. Nagyon tetszik az oldal, örömmel csatlakozom.


----------



## Vízimádó (2011 Július 16)

Szívesen segítek én is a következő témákban - HRG- Hidroterápiás Rehabilitációs Gimnasztika. Gyógypedagógus és gyógyúszó oktató vagyok. Autista gyerekekkel foglalkoztam az előző tanévben.


----------



## Vízimádó (2011 Július 16)

Ez mit jelent, hogy nem indíthatok új témát? Tudja erre valaki a választ? Soha, vagy még nem.


----------



## Krissy-21 (2011 Július 19)

köszi


----------



## Krissy-21 (2011 Július 19)

Köszi, ez hasznos volt


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Július 20)

*a nóta szeretete*

Öröm látni, hogy él a magyar nóta szeretete, nekem is van nagyon sok nóta szövegem ill. kottám, egy harmonika csoportban játszom, leginkább magyar nótát, most vágyom rá, hogy az Öreg cigány, vén cigány című nótát megtanuljam eljátszani. Nagyon tetszik. Minden nótának külön kis története van. Kívánom, hogy minél többen legyünk nóta kedvelők.


----------



## valahol (2011 Július 21)

Köszönöm!


----------



## judgenova (2011 Július 22)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## mona37 (2011 Július 26)

köszi, pont ezt kerestem


----------



## mona37 (2011 Július 26)

köszi, ezt kerestem már régen


----------



## mona37 (2011 Július 26)

Hűűű ez kell nekem!


----------



## Melitta (2011 Július 27)

*Jelenteti iv II.*

például
a


----------



## Melitta (2011 Július 27)

Peldaul
1


----------



## Melitta (2011 Július 27)

2
stb


----------



## Melitta (2011 Július 27)

Hello!

/Udvozlok minden ujtagot! Erezzetek jol magatokat nalunk!


----------



## mona37 (2011 Július 27)

köszi


----------



## mona37 (2011 Július 27)

Ez egyértelmű )))


----------



## Bidzsikrumpli (2011 Július 27)

Sziasztok! Ti is szeretitek a keresztszemest?


----------



## mona37 (2011 Július 27)

ez most nem igaz


----------



## mona37 (2011 Július 27)

hablaty67 írta:


> Tojáspörkölt
> 
> Csinálj egy jobb pörköltalapot, bele pár keménytojás darabolva, rizzsel tálalni.


 

ezt kipróbálom, köszi



Lajhy írta:


> Zöldborsós nokedli, kb 500 forintból kijön.
> Elkészítjük a nokedlit a megszokott módon, a zöldborsót pedig elkészítjük, mintha pörkölt lenne, összekeverjük, laktató és nagyon finom.


 
ez s fincsii lehet


----------



## Bidzsikrumpli (2011 Július 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Bidzsikrumpli (2011 Július 27)

Rendben, akkor én is számolgatok egy kicsit


----------



## Bidzsikrumpli (2011 Július 27)

10


----------



## Bidzsikrumpli (2011 Július 27)

9


----------



## Bidzsikrumpli (2011 Július 27)

8


----------



## Bidzsikrumpli (2011 Július 27)

7 6 5 4 3 2 1 .... kilövés


----------



## csilla_kadar (2011 Július 27)

Lassan jön a 20!


----------



## csilla_kadar (2011 Július 27)

Egyre közelebb érek!


----------



## csilla_kadar (2011 Július 27)

Nemsokára itt a10!


----------



## csilla_kadar (2011 Július 27)

10 mínusz 1!


----------



## csilla_kadar (2011 Július 27)

Ez lesz a tizedik!


----------



## csilla_kadar (2011 Július 27)

Ezt lehet folytatni egészen 20-ig?


----------



## csilla_kadar (2011 Július 27)

Ha felébred a Marci, már nem tudom folytatni!


----------



## csilla_kadar (2011 Július 27)

Pénteken letelik a 48 óra!


----------



## csilla_kadar (2011 Július 27)

Alig várom!


----------



## csilla_kadar (2011 Július 27)

Már 2 klubba is beléptem!


----------



## csilla_kadar (2011 Július 27)

A Pedagógust nézem meg először!


----------



## csilla_kadar (2011 Július 27)

A recepteket mindjárt átnézem!


----------



## csilla_kadar (2011 Július 27)

Már csak 4 hozzászólás kell!?


----------



## csilla_kadar (2011 Július 27)

Nem, csak 2!


----------



## csilla_kadar (2011 Július 27)

Hú, itt z utolsó!


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

20


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

19


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

18


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

17 de jó játék


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

16


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

15


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

14


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

13


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

12


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

11


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

10


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

9


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

8


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

7


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

6


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

5


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

4


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

3


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

2


----------



## ttanner (2011 Július 27)

1


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, a sógorom meghalt epilepsziában.
- És hazahozzátok, vagy ott temetitek el?


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

A rendőrségen csörög a telefon:
- Itt az állatkert. Megszökött a zsiráfunk.
Mire a rendőr:
- Jegyzem, kérem! Van valami különös ismertetőjele?


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

A rendőr a parkban gyanús neszezést hall egy bokor mélyéről. Odasiet:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Kinyúlik egy kéz a pénzzel, csak hogy a rendőr menjen már a fenébe. Tetszik a rendőrnek a módszer, odamegy a legközelebbi gyanús bokorhoz is:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Kinyúlik egy kéz a pénzzel, csak hogy a rendőr menjen már a fenébe.
A harmadik bokornál is megáll a rend őre:
- Közösülünk? Közösülünk? 500 forint helyszíni bírság!
Előbukkan két zilált, rémült fej. A rendőr teljesen megdöbben:
- Mi? Ketten vannak? 1000 forint!


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

Egy kisfiú odamegy egy álló rendőrautóhoz, és beszól a sofőrnek:
- Rendőr bácsi, lehetek rendőr? De sajnos még csak hetedikes vagyok.
A rendőr kinyitja az ajtót és megszólal:
- Szálljon be, főnök.


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

A rendőr ül a konyhában, a tűzhelyen fő a bableves, és a gőz majd leveti a fedőt. A rendőr beüvölt a szobában dolgozó feleségének:
- Anyukám, gyere már, igazítsd meg a dodót. Az asszony kijön és megkérdi:
- Mit igazítsak meg?
- A fazékon a dodót - mondja a rendőr.
- Az nem dodó, hanem fedő! - igazítja ki az asszony.
- Nekem azt mondta az őrmester - védekezik a rendőr - hogy Kovács, a fedőneve mától Dodó.


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

A fuvaros lova kileheli a lelkét a Rottenbiller utcában. Csődület támad, rendőrt hívnak, aki annak rendje és módja szerint jegyzőkönyvet vesz fel. Homloka izzad, tollát nyálazza, ennek ellenére többszöri nekifutásra sem boldogul a baleset helyszínének a feljegyzésével. Végül a bámészkodókhoz fordul:
- Emberek, segítsenek már! Vonszoljuk már át ezt a dögöt a Nagykörútra!


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

Két rendőr posztol a kórház előtt. Látják kijönni a papot gipszelt kézzel. Az egyik megkérdi:
-Mi történt a tisztelendő úrral?
- Ne is kérdezd, fiam - mondja a pap -, elcsúsztam a fürdőkádban.
A pap továbbmegy, majd az egyik rendőr megkérdi a másikat:
- Te, mi az a fürdőkád?
- Nem tudom, nem járok templomba - válaszolja a másik.


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

A rendőr bemegy a pizzériába:
- Egy sonkás pizzát kérek.
- Négy vagy nyolc szeletbe vágjam? - kérdezi az eladó.
- Négybe, ha lehet, mert a nyolcat nem bírom megenni.


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

Két rendőr szolgálatban járja az utcákat, amikor meglátnak egy piros lámpás házat. Azt mondja az egyik:
- Te, ez egy baromi jó hely. Képzeld, lehet kajálni, piálni, szeretkezni és a végén kifelé menet még egy ötezrest is a zsebedbe dugnak.
- Na ne mond! Honnan tudod?
- Az asszony mesélte.


----------



## rea0903 (2011 Július 27)

Bidzsikrumpli írta:


> 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 .... kilövés



és aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaapaccs xD:11:


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

A rendőrhöz odavisznek egy gumibotot:
- Biztos úr, ez nem a magáé?
- Nem, az enyém elveszett.


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

Két rendőr járőrözik az erdőben, és találnak két bombát. Kicsit tanakodnak, hogy mit tegyenek velük, majd úgy döntenek, hogy beviszik az őrsre. Beteszik a Lada csomagtartójába, és elkezdenek hajtani visszafelé. Az egyik megszólal:
- Te! Ne menj olyan gyorsan, még ferobban valamelyik!
Mire a másik:
- Nem baj, majd azt mondjuk, hogy egyet találtunk!


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

A rendőr új lakást kap, és kivesz két hét szabadságot. Az idő letelik, a poszt nem jelentkezik szolgálatra. Barátai felkeresik, és látják, hogy a szobában ezekkel a szavakkal szaggatja a tapétát:
- A francba, aki így becsomagolta ezt a rohadt lakást!


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

A rendőrök elhatározzák, hogy felfedezik, hová tűnik a fény, ha lekapcsolják a lámpát. Bemennek a sötétkamrába, lekapcsolják a fényt, és az összes rendőr keresi az eltűnt fényt. Egyszer csak az egyik felkiált:
- Fiúk megtaláltam! A hűtőben van!


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

Bemegy a rendőr a fodrászhoz fülhallgatóval a fején.
- Kérem, vegye le, hogy meg tudjam rendesen nyírni - mondja a fodrász.
- Nem veszem le, mert az életem függ tőle - mondja a rendőr.
A fodrász nagy nehezen körbenyírja, ahogy csak tudja, de a végére már megunja a kínlódást, és lekapja a rendőr fejéről a fülhallgatót. Az azonnal holtan esik össze.
- Mit tettem! - kiált fel a fodrász, és kíváncsian belehallgat a fülhallgatóba, ahol ezt hallja: "belégzés, kilégzés".


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

Két rendőr fáradtan érkezik az őrsre. Megszólal az egyik:
- Te, én már nem érzem a lábamat.
- Akkor szagold az enyémet!


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

A rendőrök bevetés előtt időt egyeztetnek.
- Na emberek, a pontos idő 11:48. Akiknek digitális órájuk van azoknak: vonal, vonal, kisszék, hóember.


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Te, én be fogok kerülni a Guiness könyvbe!
- Hogy-hogy?
- Kaptam egy társasjátékot, amire az volt írva, hogy 2-től 6 évig. De nekem sikerült 1 év alatt kiraknom!


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

A rendőr felesége mosáskor egy tükröt talál a férje nadrágzsebében. Megmutatja az anyjának, aki így kiált fel:
- Sejtettem, hogy barátnője van a szégyentelennek! De hogy ilyen rusnya, azt nem gondoltam volna!


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

A rendőr lemegy az aluljáróba, odamegy a kávéautomatához, bedobja a pénzt, kijön a kávé, megissza. Majd többször megismétli ezt a mechanizmust. Fél óra múlva az aluljárót átéri a sor a rendőr mögött, aki még mindig megszállottan dobálja be a pénzt és issza a kávékat. Egy kisfiú odamegy hozzá a sor végéről:
- Rendőr bácsi, húzzál már a francba! Ez a sok ember itt mind rád vár.
Mire a rendőr:
- Tűnés innen! Amíg nyerek. addig itt más nem játszik!


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

A rendőrhöz odamegy Budapesten egy járókelő, és így szól:
- Mondja már meg, biztos úr, Budán vagyok vagy Pesten?
- Hogy lehet ilyen hülyét kérdezni?
- Mit tegyek, ha csak maga van itt.


----------



## Kiskoli (2011 Július 27)

Két rendőr sétál, mígnem az egyiknek nagyon kell szarnia.
- Haver, csengess be egy házba, biztos beengednek - javasolja a társa.
Az így is tesz, és miután kijön, így szól barátjához:
- Te, ezek olyan gazdagok, hogy aranyozott a WC-jük, ezt neked is látnod kell!
Becsenget a másik is. Egy kisgyerek nyitja ki az ajtót:
- Apa, megint itt az a rendőr, aki beleszart a trombitádba!


----------



## Adika7676 (2011 Július 27)

*20 hozzászólás*

Sziasztok 
Ez már a 6.
már nem kell sok
Adika76


----------



## hgabi00 (2011 Július 27)

Jelen 1.


----------



## hgabi00 (2011 Július 27)

három


----------



## hgabi00 (2011 Július 27)

kell az a 20


----------



## hgabi00 (2011 Július 27)

Elég hülyén van ez a 20as dolog megoldva.


----------



## hgabi00 (2011 Július 27)

Csak én nem látom értelmét ?


----------



## hgabi00 (2011 Július 27)

Úgyis mindenki bepötyögi azt a 20 hsz-t ezekbe a topicockba.


----------



## hgabi00 (2011 Július 27)

13.


----------



## hgabi00 (2011 Július 27)

17


----------



## hgabi00 (2011 Július 27)

[HIDE]sgddssd 19[HIDE][/HIDE][/HIDE]


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

4.


----------



## mona37 (2011 Július 28)

köszönöm a 8.-os feladatlapokat


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

ujra 4.


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

5.


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

hat.


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

7.


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

nyolc.


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

20


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

19


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

18


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

17


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

16


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

15


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

14


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

13


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

12


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

11


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

10


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

9


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

8


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

7


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

6


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

5


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

4


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

3


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

2


----------



## sarid13 (2011 Július 28)

1


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

9.


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

10.


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

11.


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

12.


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

13.


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

14.


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

15.


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

16.


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

17.


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

18.


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

19.


----------



## EastBat (2011 Július 28)

Gyuszibá!
ez egy híján húsz


----------



## EastBat (2011 Július 28)

húsz


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

Igen.


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

Most mar nem!


----------



## gyusziba (2011 Július 28)

22.


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

1


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

+4=5


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

33*44+4=1456


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

1456 júliusában Nándorfehérvári diadal!


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

Azóta is tartjuk a déli harangszót.


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

Bár lehet hogy tévedek.


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

Tudom ezt nem ide kéne írnom, de nagyon jó ez az oldal.


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

Sokszor visszanéztem már.


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

De csak most gyűjtöm össze a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

Legalábbis remélem összegyűjtöm.


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

Mondjuk annyira nem nehéz.


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

Főleg ilyen topicok mellett nem.


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

*Addig* _is_ próbálgatom az


> itteni


 [HIDE]toolokat.[/HIDE]


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

Nem rejthetem el a hozzászólásomat amíg nincs meg a 20


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

Akkor még írogatok egy kicsit.


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

És még egy kicsit.


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

és kész a húsz!
Mit is kell tudni erről a számról?
-a 19 és a 21 között van
-NEM két osztója van, hanem: 10, 2, 4, 5
-Átlagosan kb. ennyi ujjunk van a kezeinken és a lábainkon összesen
-Periódusos rendszerben a 20. elem a kalcium, ami nem szereti a vizet
-De foszforral szeret összejönni, és így lesznek a csontjaink <3


----------



## U-Lenny (2011 Július 28)

Biztonság kedvéért írok még egy 21-et is 
Valamiért nem engedi hogy letöltsek  , úgyhogy most várok


----------



## idlog (2011 Július 28)

20


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

Sziasztok! Hozzászólásokat gyűjtök, idézetekkel


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

*"A nevetés a lélek tánca...
Táncoljunk!
Egy életen át... " /2
*


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

*"Vannak pillanatok, amikor az élet bizonyos embereket elválaszt egymástól, csak azért, hogy mindketten megértsék, milyen sokat jelentenek egymásnak." /3
*


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

*"Túlzott szereteted teher is lehet. Nem szerethetsz azon az áron, ha közben magadat veszted el..." /4*


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

[FONT=&quot]"Ítéljetek meg..még messzebb kerültök a valóságtól...." /5
[/FONT]


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

*"Egyszer egy indiai hercegnő édesapjától kapott gyűrűvel felkeresett egy hindu bölcset. Azt kérte tőle, hogy véssen a gyűrűbe olyan bölcsességet, mely a szomorú napokon vigasztalja, a nehéz helyzetekben bátorítja, a boldog időszakokban pedig óvatosságra inti. A bölcs pár nap múlva visszaadta a gyűrűt. Egyetlen szót vésett bele: elmúlik...!" /6
*


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

*" Nem az az erős aki nem esik el, hanem az aki mindig fel tud állni. "/7*


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

*"A nők abba szeretnek bele amit hallanak, a férfiak pedig abba amit látnak. Ezért sminkelik magukat a nők, és ezért hazudnak a férfiak..." /8
*


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

*"Aki vadállatot csinál magából az megszabadul az emberi lét fájdalmától"/9*


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

[FONT=&quot]"Semmit sem nyerhetünk, ha nem állunk készen arra, hogy mindent elveszítsünk."/10[/FONT]


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

"nem mondhatod a napnak hogy süss többet vagy az esőnek hogy ess kevesebbet" /11


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

*"Nem lehetsz öreg és bölcs, ha sosem voltál fiatal és őrült! "  /12
*


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

*”Ha az út, amelyen jársz, állandóan fájdalmat okoz neked, akkor az nem a Te utad.” /13
*


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

*"Az embernek hibáznia kell, hogy a hibáiból tanulva jobb legyen mire célba ér." /14
*


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

*"A jövő nyugtalanít - a múlt fogva tart, ezért a jelent elmulasztjuk." /15
*


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

"Miért szereted az egyik férfit, és a másikat nem? Miért van az, hogy az egyik pasas érintése hévvel borzongat meg, a másiké viszont hidegen hagy? Ez az igazi rejtély." /16


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

"Csak akkor bántanak meg mélyen minket a gonosz szavak, ha valahol a lelkünk mélyén elhisszük, igazuk van. Ha elég magabiztosak vagyunk, akkor csak egy zavaró jel." /17


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

"Olyat azonban nem lehet szeretni, aki ennyire gyűlöli önmagát, és aki benned is gyűlöli, hogy te szereted benne azt, amit ő úgy gyűlöl. Nekem ez túlságosan is bonyolult, én ebben a táncban csak orra bukni tudok."/18


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

"A legrövidebb út egy férfi szívéhez a bordáin keresztül vezet egy jó tízcentis bökővel."  /19


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

"Mit teszel, ha egy férfin mindenki láthatja, milyen nagy hatással van rá egyetlen csók? Nos, megint megcsókolod." /20


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

"Kiszínezhetjük az igazságot vörösre, lilára és zöldre, meggyőzhetünk arról, hogy a fekete valójában fehér, de hazugságot a szánkon nem ejthetünk ki."  /21


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

"Néhány döntésben hallgathatsz a szívedre, máskor meg az eszedre; de ha kételkedsz, akkor az eszedre hallgass – ez fog életben tartani." /22


----------



## vela84 (2011 Július 28)

"Van, hogy nem a fény vonz abban, akibe beleszeretsz, van, hogy éppenséggel a benne lakozó sötétbe szeretsz bele. Van, hogy nem a derűlátása vonz, hanem a saját szkepszised rokona, ugyanaz a pesszimista, ami magad is vagy. Van, hogy nagyobb szükséged van a bizonyosságra, hogy a sötétben igenis egy szörnyeteg lapul és les rád, mint a megnyugtató hazugságokra, hogy minden rendben lesz." /23


----------



## zsebibaby2010 (2011 Július 28)

köszike


----------



## MORiARTY (2011 Július 28)

*nna ezt is tudom már*

Na legalább ezt is tudom már

Köszönöm


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

*hozzászolás*

20


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

19


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

18-17-16


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

kösz a segítséget


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

nagyon szeretnék


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

a canadahun -nak


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

állandó


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

tagja lenni.


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

de, hiába küldök


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

üzeneteket


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

az oldal nem engedi,


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

hogy az legyek,


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

pedig több mint 48 órája


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

regisztráltam magam


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

és jelenleg 37 üzenetnél járok.


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

kérlek segítsetek, hogy


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

mi lehet probléma


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

előre is köszönöm
kaybi


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

15-14-13


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

12-11-10


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

,ost egy kicsit számolgatok, hogy biztos legyen a hozzászólások számai


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

9-8-7-6-5-4


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

3


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

2-1


----------



## kaybi (2011 Július 29)

kilövés!
köszi
kaybi


----------



## piros55 (2011 Július 29)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 29)

Üdv mindenkinek, mennyi idő kell a következőhöz?


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 29)

akkor gyerünk


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 29)

Szerintem is jó


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 29)

Szereintem is jó!


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

Szia mindenki!


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

Én is számolgatok!


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

20


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

19


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

18


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

Fura de haladok!


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

17


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

16


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

15


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

14


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

13


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

12


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

fura, de kell a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

ez van


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

11


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

10


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

már nem


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

kell


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

sok


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

és


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

meg


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

lesz


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

a


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

megfelelő


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

darab szám


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

a bűvös


----------



## dyners (2011 Július 29)

20


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 29)

Csak tudnám, ennek mi az értelme?


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 29)

Aki felelőtlen, az is marad


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 29)

4 még ha 50 hozzászólást is kell írnia.


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 29)

5 ez is elég


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 29)

6 már a harmada majdnem megvan


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 29)

7 túl a harmadán


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 29)

8 azt hiszem, holnapra is hagyok.


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 29)

9 valamennyit


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 29)

10, tízet holnapra.


----------



## szekeresova (2011 Július 29)

Küldök még szövegeket!


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

*miért?*

nem értem


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

*2*

1


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

3


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

4


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

5


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

6


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

7


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

8


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

9


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

10


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

11


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

12


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

13


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

14


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

15


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

16


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

17


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

18


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

19


----------



## zitababy (2011 Július 30)

20


----------



## Szerana (2011 Július 30)

Mennyi kell még....20 hozzászólásig?


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

helo


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

még kell a 20 hozzászólásig...:S


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

de egyre kevesebb


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

ahogy látom nem rossz ez az oldal..!


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

rem sok érdekes dologgal talákozok...


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

am sok kotta van??


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

rem igen


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

már csak 13?


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

már csak 12


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

lassan közeledek a 10 -hez....


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

na és meg is lenne a tiz a felén már túl vagyok


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

na jó már csak 9 kell!


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

még kemény 8-at össze kell szednem...


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

de már csak 7 kell


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

na még 6 ot


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

úgfy látom már csak 5 kell


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

már lassan már csak 3 om kell!!


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

na és már csak 1-om


----------



## charlos04 (2011 Július 30)

most vmi ujjat kell írni..


----------



## Bartush (2011 Július 30)

5 nem haladok


----------



## amylynnlee (2011 Július 30)

3


----------



## amylynnlee (2011 Július 30)

2


----------



## amylynnlee (2011 Július 30)

1


----------



## amylynnlee (2011 Július 30)

???


----------



## Baby2010 (2011 Július 30)

Köszönjük a segítséget, én már egész jól feltaláltam magam.


----------



## Baby2010 (2011 Július 30)

Nagyon várom, hogy teljesen bejussak.


----------



## Baby2010 (2011 Július 30)

Van most itt valaki?


----------



## Baby2010 (2011 Július 30)

???


----------



## Baby2010 (2011 Július 30)

Szerintem magam vagyok, de jól haladok.


----------



## Baby2010 (2011 Július 30)

Válasz?


----------



## Baby2010 (2011 Július 30)

Újabb...


----------



## Baby2010 (2011 Július 30)

Már 14


----------



## Baby2010 (2011 Július 30)

15


----------



## Baby2010 (2011 Július 30)

Ez tényleg jó!


----------



## Baby2010 (2011 Július 30)

18!


----------



## Baby2010 (2011 Július 30)

Mindjárt meglesz!


----------



## szamóca02 (2011 Július 30)

tanulságos az írásod!
én is új vagyok, de már nagyon régi szeretnék lenni..


----------



## Baby2010 (2011 Július 30)

19


----------



## Baby2010 (2011 Július 30)

Hurrá 20!


----------



## szamóca02 (2011 Július 30)

*jól értem?*

ugye teljesen jól értem?
csak akkor lehetek állandó tag, ha 20 hozzászólásom van..
de ugye a fórumban található témákhoz kell min, hússzor hozzászólnom, ugye?
köszi: értetlenke


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

1


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

2


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

3


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

4


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

5


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

6


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

7


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

8


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

9


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

10


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

11


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

12


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

13


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

14


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

15


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

16


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

17


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

18


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

19


----------



## Caruso6 (2011 Július 30)

20


----------



## posthuman (2011 Július 30)

Sziasztok! Évek óta olvasom ezt az oldalt. És most szembesültem, hogy itt "számolással" megszerezhető a 20 hozzászólás. Van ennek értelme?


----------



## posthuman (2011 Július 30)

Sőt azt sem értem, hogy itt még 20 hozzászólásról szól a történet, de ha a linkeket akarom látni máshol, öttel is beéri a rendszer. Időközben kisebb lett a beugró?


----------



## posthuman (2011 Július 30)

Szerintetek a tudati kondicionáltság és a testelfogadás hiánya közt van-e összefüggés?


----------



## posthuman (2011 Július 30)

Vagyis van-e összefüggés a testi szégyenérzet és a dogmatikus gondolkodás közt?


----------



## posthuman (2011 Július 30)

Kik a nyitottabb gondolkodásúak a spirituálisak, vagy a naturisták?


----------



## posthuman (2011 Július 30)

Elárulom! A spirituális naturisták! Akiknek még egy ágyékkötőre sincs szükségünk, ha nincs hideg és nem közterületen vannak! A testi szégyen csak egyike a félelmeknek, melyre a társadalom kondicionálja a gondolkodni nem merő embert!


----------



## anita612 (2011 Július 30)

*köszi*

szia, köszi szépen e topicot 
sok jó dolog van az oldalon, bár a témák némelyik téma már nem igazán látogatott..
Te melyikre szoktál irogatni?


----------



## Era1219 (2011 Július 31)

Sziasztok


----------



## Era1219 (2011 Július 31)

Én is számolok egy kicsit


----------



## Era1219 (2011 Július 31)

1


----------



## Era1219 (2011 Július 31)

2


----------



## Era1219 (2011 Július 31)

3


----------



## Era1219 (2011 Július 31)

4,5


----------



## Era1219 (2011 Július 31)

6


----------



## Era1219 (2011 Július 31)

7,8


----------



## barakka (2011 Július 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## barakka (2011 Július 31)

Mire rájöttem, hogy kell a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## barakka (2011 Július 31)

Pedig már a reggel is messze van


----------



## barakka (2011 Július 31)

Ez egy nagyon jó ötlet


----------



## barakka (2011 Július 31)

Ez a topic


----------



## barakka (2011 Július 31)

számolok egyet


----------



## barakka (2011 Július 31)

1


----------



## barakka (2011 Július 31)

2


----------



## barakka (2011 Július 31)

utálom ezt az időt


----------



## barakka (2011 Július 31)

nyár van és fázom


----------



## barakka (2011 Július 31)

nem is tudom, mikor láttam utoljára a napot


----------



## barakka (2011 Július 31)

azon gondolkodom közben, hogy mit főzzek


----------



## barakka (2011 Július 31)

meg azon, hogy mennyi okos dolgot találtam itt


----------



## barakka (2011 Július 31)

már csak használni kell tudnom őket


----------



## barakka (2011 Július 31)

ez a huszadik hozzászólásom


----------



## barakka (2011 Július 31)

vajon most még várnom kell 2 napig?


----------



## toprengo (2011 Július 31)

receptek


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 31)

Tíz kicsi néger éhes lett egyszer; s vacsorázni ment,
Egyik rosszul nyelt, megfulladt, s megmaradt kilenc.


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 31)

Kilenc kicsi néger későn feküdt le, s rosszat álmodott,
Egy el is aludt másnap, s nem maradt, csak nyolc.


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 31)

Nyolc kicsi néger sétára ment egy szép kis szigeten,
Egy ott is maradt örökre, s így lettek heten.


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 31)

Hét kicsi néger tűzifát aprít, gyújtóst hasogat,
Egyik magát vágta ketté, s már csak hat maradt.


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 31)

Hat kicsi néger játszadozik a kaptárok között,
Egyet megcsíp egy kis méh, és nem marad, csak öt.


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 31)

Öt kicsi néger tanulgatja a törvény betűjét,
Egyik bíró lesz a végén, s marad, csak négy.


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 31)

Négy kicsi néger tengerre száll, és egy piros lazac
Egyet lépre csal, bekapja, s csak három marad.


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 31)

Három kicsi néger állatkertben jár, egy nagy medve jő,
Egyet keblére ölel, és így marad kettő.


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 31)

Két kicsi néger kiül a napra s sütkérezni kezd,
Egyik pecsenyévé sül és nem marad, csak egy.


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 31)

Egy kicsi néger magára hagyva, árván ténfereg,
Felköti magát, és vége is, mert többen nincsenek.


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 31)

Itt a vége, fuss el véle


----------



## kopgyu (2011 Július 31)

Aki nem hiszi, járjon utána.
De vigyázat, az is lehet, hogy,
Aki nem hiszi, annak utána járnak!


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

CanadaHun jelentem,
a mai napon megjöttem.
Regisztráltam gyorsan ide,
Most írkálok izibe.
Lesz-e ennek vége vala?
Visszaszámlál Nemi baba.
10...9...8..


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

..7...


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

...6...


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

...5...


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

...4...


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

...3...


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

...2...


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

...1...


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

...0...


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

Elértem a nullához,
mit tegyek most; vacilálok.
Nem maradt mást ötletem
A mínuszokat kergetem.
-1


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

-2


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

-3


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

-4


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

-5


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

-6


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

-7


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

-8


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

-9


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

-10


----------



## Nemeszisz (2011 Július 31)

Süvítenek ezek tova,
Lassul most már Nemi baba.
A mínuszok gyorsan szálltak,
Lehagytak, már késő bánat!
Megpihenek most már itten,
Holnap talán jövök frissen!


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Illetve napszaktól függően


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Viszonyleg időigényes dolog, met várni kell 20s-t


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

De megéri!


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Egész biztos meg.


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

De minek ez a szabály?


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Ha könnyű kicselezni?


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Csak egy kis szorgalom és kitartás kell hozzá


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Ez elég nagy közhely.


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Mint mindenhez az életben


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Akinek ötöse volt a Lottón az is szorgalams volt és kitartó?


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Hát persze


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Már nincs sok hátra


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Azért annyira jól nem szórakozom mintha kétszser ilyen jól szorakoznék


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Mindekitől szíves elnézést kérek


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

De tényleg


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Szép időnk van!


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Ez nem igaz, júliusban 16 fok és egész nap esik az eső már lassan két hete


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

De majd csak elmúlik ez is


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Mint minden


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## njozsef2 (2011 Július 31)

Még néhány óra hiányzik a 2 naphoz


----------



## Ancsa0204 (2011 Július 31)

Nekem már meg van a két nap bőven, meg volt a 20 hozzászólásom mégsem tudok letölteni.


----------



## Ancsa0204 (2011 Július 31)

Mitől van ez?


----------



## lnpeters (2011 Július 31)

Köszönöm, a tegezés nem sértő, sőt a neten már általános.


----------



## lindseyp (2011 Július 31)

köszi


----------



## asstra (2011 Július 31)

"Az élet nem habos torta"
( A Tanú )


----------



## dezsy92 (2011 Július 31)

*Köszönet*

Végre sikerült összehoznom magam az oldalra, így tudok már írni is. 
Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## dezsy92 (2011 Július 31)

Kellemes vasárnapot mindenkinek!


----------



## dezsy92 (2011 Július 31)

Mellesleg éppen én is a 20 hozzászólásomon dolgozok, hogy teljes értékű tag lehessek. Egyedül vagyok itt? Jól csinálom? Elolvastam a feltételeket, de elég fáradt vagyok, nem szeretnék hibát véteni, vagy másokat idegesíteni!


----------



## DanielJackson (2011 Július 31)

Hogy ennek mi a fene értelme van, hogy most 20* beírok egy baromságot, hogy meg tudjak nézni egy tartalmat????
Ezt valahogy másképpen kellene megoldani, mert így mindenkinek kényelmetlen!
Vagy csak nekem alacsony az IQ-m!


----------



## DanielJackson (2011 Július 31)

Hogy ennek mi a fene értelme van, hogy most 20* beírok egy baromságot, hogy meg tudjak nézni egy tartalmat????
Ezt valahogy másképpen kellene megoldani, mert így mindenkinek kényelmetlen!
És még várjak is 20 másodpercet két hülyeség kötz!  Besz....ok! 
Vagy csak nekem alacsony az IQ-m!


----------



## DanielJackson (2011 Július 31)

Hogy ennek mi a fene értelme van, hogy most 20* beírok egy baromságot, hogy meg tudjak nézni egy tartalmat????
Ezt valahogy másképpen kellene megoldani, mert így mindenkinek kényelmetlen!
És még várjak is 20 másodpercet két hülyeség közt!  Besz....ok! 
Vagy csak nekem alacsony az IQ-m!


----------



## DanielJackson (2011 Július 31)

Hogy ennek mi a fene értelme van, hogy most 20* beírok egy baromságot, hogy meg tudjak nézni egy tartalmat????
Ezt valahogy másképpen kellene megoldani, mert így mindenkinek kényelmetlen!
És még várjak is 20 másodpercet két hülyeség közt!  Besz....ok! 
Vagy csak nekem alacsony az IQ-m!


----------



## ery_ancu (2011 Július 31)

kellemes estet mindenkinek


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

23


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

15


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

pontszerzés


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

10


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

12


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

1


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

32


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

2 nap


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

100


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

11


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

112


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

13


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

14


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

15


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

16


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

17


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

18


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

19


----------



## ágnes1973 (2011 Július 31)

20


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

Köszönöm az ötletet és a lehtőséget!


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

19


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

18


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

17


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

16


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

15


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

14


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

13


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

12


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

11


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

10


----------



## cisza (2011 Július 31)

köszi


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

9


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

8


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

7


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

6


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

5


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

4


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

3


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

2


----------



## kovkoni (2011 Július 31)

1


----------



## LLenke (2011 Augusztus 1)

helló!
köszi a régi/ lehetőséget


----------



## LLenke (2011 Augusztus 1)

és persze szép jó reggelt!


----------



## LLenke (2011 Augusztus 1)

mármint ha a hétfőt szépnek lehet nevezni....


----------



## LLenke (2011 Augusztus 1)

de kezdjük optimistán a hetet...


----------



## LLenke (2011 Augusztus 1)

ezért mosolyogjunk a felhőkre, hátha elmásznak a napocska elől


----------



## LLenke (2011 Augusztus 1)

így ni


----------



## LLenke (2011 Augusztus 1)

már nincs sok hátra...


----------



## LLenke (2011 Augusztus 1)

lassan indulhat a visszaszámlálás  (már csak négy kell)


----------



## LLenke (2011 Augusztus 1)

és meg van a huszadik!!! subi dubi dábbbbááá!!!!


----------



## LLenke (2011 Augusztus 1)

köszönöm szépen még egyszer a lehetőséget amit ettől a fórumtól (mármint a "Jelenléti ív II" ) kaptam


----------



## rk45671 (2011 Augusztus 1)

Lehet folyatni ebben a topicban a szamolast a gyors bejelentkezest.:wink:


----------



## lnpeters (2011 Augusztus 1)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## lnpeters (2011 Augusztus 1)

Köszönöm az üzenetet!


----------



## Lily01 (2011 Augusztus 1)

*újtag*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Lily01 (2011 Augusztus 1)

*újtag*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Lily01 (2011 Augusztus 1)

*újtag*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Lily01 (2011 Augusztus 1)

*új tag*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Lily01 (2011 Augusztus 1)

*újtag*

Sziasztok!


----------



## m_and_m (2011 Augusztus 1)

1


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

20


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

19


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

18


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

17


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

15


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

14


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

13


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

11


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

10


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

8


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

7


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

6


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

5


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

4


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

3


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

2


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

1


----------



## tbettiii (2011 Augusztus 1)

0


----------



## nikibaba25 (2011 Augusztus 1)

Mindörökké Nemzeti Színház!


----------



## nikibaba25 (2011 Augusztus 1)

Jó szórakozást Britney Spears közelgő koncertjéhez!


----------



## nikibaba25 (2011 Augusztus 1)

hamarosan bemutatják a Sikoly4-et szinkronizálva


----------



## nikibaba25 (2011 Augusztus 1)

hamarosan bemutatják a moziban a Sikoly4-et


----------



## latis666 (2011 Augusztus 1)

Hát akkor forumozzunk. Bár a szabályokat még olvasgatnom kell.


----------



## latis666 (2011 Augusztus 1)

Hát a keresztszemes messze a legjobb .


----------



## latis666 (2011 Augusztus 1)

Mindig nagyon érdekelt.


----------



## latis666 (2011 Augusztus 1)

Semmiképpen sem egyforma minden pasi


----------



## latis666 (2011 Augusztus 1)

Legalábbis én pl teljesen más vagyok mint sokan körülöttem.


----------



## latis666 (2011 Augusztus 1)

Ez tényleg nagyon jó ötlet küldjünk.


----------



## latis666 (2011 Augusztus 1)

VAgy ne.


----------



## latis666 (2011 Augusztus 1)

Kiváncsian várom kinek mennyire használ bármi ilyen.


----------



## latis666 (2011 Augusztus 1)

NEkem annyira nem jött be


----------



## latis666 (2011 Augusztus 1)

1


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

Melitta írta:


> Lehet folyatni ebben a topicban a szamolast a gyors bejelentkezest.


 remélem gyorsan sikerül a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

ez a 19. hozzászolásom


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

18.


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

wrt írta:


> remélem gyorsan sikerül a 20 hozzászólás.


 hogy lehet még ennél is gyorsabban hozzájutni a 20 hozzászóláshoz?


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

16.


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

15. hozzászolás a témához


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

14.


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

ez 11. üzenetem a témához


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

12. így jó lesz


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

20 hozzászólás ez a feltétel egy böngészéshez


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

115


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

17. üzenet


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

18. ez már.


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

ez a 19.


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

20. téma


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

igy talán megvan


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

megnézem hogy sikerült -e ?


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

segits hogy hamar meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

19. így meg lehet szerezni ?


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

19. így meg lehet szerezni ?


----------



## wrt (2011 Augusztus 1)

Mi a baj?


----------



## makkmarcsi (2011 Augusztus 1)

nagyon jó ez az oldal, már mióta keresem ezt. 

gyerekkoromban volt egy katicabogaras pizsomatartóm filcből, a gyerekeimnek is meg akarom varrni.


----------



## makkmarcsi (2011 Augusztus 1)

*katicabogár*

nagyon jó ez az oldal, már mióta keresem ezt. 

gyerekkoromban volt egy katicabogaras pizsomatartóm filcből, a gyerekeimnek is meg akarom varrni.


----------



## wandus69 (2011 Augusztus 1)

Én nem tudom hánynál tartok!


----------



## wandus69 (2011 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## wandus69 (2011 Augusztus 1)

10


----------



## wandus69 (2011 Augusztus 1)

11


----------



## wandus69 (2011 Augusztus 1)

12


----------



## wandus69 (2011 Augusztus 1)

13


----------



## wandus69 (2011 Augusztus 1)

14


----------



## wandus69 (2011 Augusztus 1)

15


----------



## wandus69 (2011 Augusztus 1)

16


----------



## wandus69 (2011 Augusztus 1)

17


----------



## wandus69 (2011 Augusztus 1)

18


----------



## wandus69 (2011 Augusztus 1)

19


----------



## wandus69 (2011 Augusztus 1)

20


----------



## wandus69 (2011 Augusztus 1)

20-ig elszámoltam, a 2 napom is régen letelt, de még mindíg nem enged be!!!!


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

Először is...


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

köszi a tippet!


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

Akkor én is számolgatok kicsit.


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

8


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

88


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

888


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

2


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

22


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

222


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

1


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

3


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

5


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

7


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

9


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

11


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

33


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

55


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

77


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

99


----------



## Avocado8 (2011 Augusztus 1)

100 ))


----------



## .kisboszi. (2011 Augusztus 2)

*kérés*

Sziasztok!!!
Ma reggel találtam rá az oldalra, mert kerestem egy könyv csatolmányait letöltésre. Ha valakinek megvan, kérem küldje el! Köszönöm!
A könyv címe: dr. Neil Nedley A döntő bizonyíték 
Maga a könyv már megvan, de a csatolmányok nem voltak a letöltéshez mellékelve.


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 2)

101


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 2)

102


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 2)

találtam egy régi profilt, de azzal nem tudtam hsz-t küldeni itt se


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 2)

103


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 2)

105 még 15 hsz


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 2)

végülis nem is kell sietni, úgy is 2 nap, mire hozzászólhatok máshol is


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

a


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

á


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

b


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

c


----------



## alcsapalcsa (2011 Augusztus 2)

kicsit érthetetlen ez a rendszer, de sebaj


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

d


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

1


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

:55:


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

6


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

8


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

9


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

jk


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

llui


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

uil


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

trz


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

1234456789


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

987654321


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

258741963


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

369258147


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

741852963


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

987654123


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

357159456852


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

,.,,l,


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

gyerünk még


----------



## laszlo321 (2011 Augusztus 2)

fddfds


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

**

hát én számolok.


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

1


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

3 ami valójában 4


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

5 egy szép szám szeretem


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

6 mert nincs kegyelem


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)

.


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

7 meg kell lennie a húsznak


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)

..


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

8 mert ezzel nyúznak


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)

...


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

9 már csak 11 van hátra


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)

...-


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

10 popoly nem hiába várta


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)




----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

11 vége is lesz hamar


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)

♪


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)




----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)

♀


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

12 számoljon tovább aki akar


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)

12


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

13 emelet nincs Amerikában


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)

13


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)

14♪♫


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)

♫ 15 
♫


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)

16.............


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)

......17........


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

14 mert félnek hogy elmegy az áram...


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)

tizennyoooolc


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)

tizennyolc


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

15 hercegnő lesz a nyerő látom


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

16 mert ő nem akad fenn a palánkon


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

17 utolérni nem tudom


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

18 megemelem a kalapom


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

19 lassan a végére érek


----------



## popoly (2011 Augusztus 2)

20 -nál járok Nyertem


----------



## hercegnő018 (2011 Augusztus 2)

20 *-* és még 2 nap *-*


----------



## prutyika (2011 Augusztus 2)

*sssss*

soaigjalsdfgagasg


----------



## prutyika (2011 Augusztus 2)

afgdhfgsdfhsdfhsdfh


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

e


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

é


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

f


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

g


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

gy


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

h


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

i


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

í


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

j


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

k


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

l


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

ly


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

m


----------



## Kala Pál (2011 Augusztus 2)

hehe, végre megvan


----------



## ane88 (2011 Augusztus 2)

ok


----------



## ane88 (2011 Augusztus 2)




----------



## ane88 (2011 Augusztus 2)

jó


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

A köszönet is beszámít a 20 hozzászóláshoz?


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

??


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

Még nincs meg.


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

ane88 írta:


> jó



jó?


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

Kala Pál írta:


> hehe, végre megvan



Hogyan sikerült?


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

ane88 írta:


>



??


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

A feltöltés hogyan számít be a 20 hozzászóláshoz?


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

Avocado8 írta:


> 99



Tetszik az ötlet.


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

angi61 írta:


> tetszik az ötlet.



100


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

angi61 írta:


> 100



101


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

angi61 írta:


> 101



102


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

mi


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)




----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

ááá


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

3


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

2


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

angi61 írta:


> 3



viszaszámlálás


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

angi61 írta:


> 3



visszaszámlálás


----------



## angi61 (2011 Augusztus 2)

angi61 írta:


> visszaszámlálás



Hurrá!!:!:


----------



## korner1 (2011 Augusztus 2)

1


----------



## korner1 (2011 Augusztus 2)

miért


----------



## korner1 (2011 Augusztus 2)

néma


----------



## korner1 (2011 Augusztus 2)

a


----------



## korner1 (2011 Augusztus 2)

nyúl


----------



## korner1 (2011 Augusztus 2)

ha


----------



## korner1 (2011 Augusztus 2)

nem


----------



## korner1 (2011 Augusztus 2)

éhes


----------



## korner1 (2011 Augusztus 2)

hacsak


----------



## korner1 (2011 Augusztus 2)

répát


----------



## korner1 (2011 Augusztus 2)

ehetne


----------



## korner1 (2011 Augusztus 2)

nocsak


----------



## korner1 (2011 Augusztus 2)

*cápa*

1


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

Szia Mindenki!
Azt hiszem beállok a gyorsan hozzászólók közé és elkezdem hosszú, legalább 20 darabból álló monológomat.


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

Kérdés az, hogy mennyire leszek monoton


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

Ha mindegyikben magammal beszélgetek akkor az az?


----------



## korner1 (2011 Augusztus 2)

*g*

12


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

Már a negyedikbe kezdtem volna mire lefagyott a szerver


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

Ha ez így megy, akkor sokáig fog tartani


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

De azért lassan de biztosan haladok


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

Most meg rám szól az oldal, hogy túl gyors vagyok


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

Remélem ez nem gyors


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

Igyekszem nem elkapkodni


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

A hülyeség csak emberi tulajdonság?


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

Mert én most kicsit annak érzem magam


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

Egyedül beszélgetni magammal


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

Erre bizonyos helyeken gyógyszerrel szoktak válaszolni


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

De azért remélem az utókornak itt hagyott pár sor nem fog senkiben kárt okozni


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

Legalábbis rajtam kívül


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

Most látom, hogy a 3/4-én már túljutottam


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

Végül is 2009 február óta szép teljesítmény


----------



## Alphorab (2011 Augusztus 2)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

Biztos nem akartam már korábban sem elkapkodni


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

De most láttam eljöttnek az időt, hogy megvitassam a dolgot


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

És teljesítsem az elvárt minimumot.
A küldetésemet itt befejezem.

Legyen ez a záró sor:

20


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

Érdekes, hogy 2 évnyi tagság és 20 hozzászólás mellett sem sikerül az oldalról megnyitnom egy dokumentumot


----------



## Kyro (2011 Augusztus 2)

Szomorú vagyok, de nem adom fel, előbb-utóbb biztos sikerül


----------



## Daddyboy (2011 Augusztus 3)

Köszönöm Melitta, szép estét kívánok


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)




----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

hmmm...


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)




----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

Köszi!!!


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## imeon8 (2011 Augusztus 3)

20


----------



## kisjúzsön (2011 Augusztus 3)

Csőőőő!!!!!


----------



## kisjúzsön (2011 Augusztus 3)

Aaz durvaa.

Sőt! Nagyon dulva!!


----------



## kisjúzsön (2011 Augusztus 3)

Nem kell bundaa!!!


----------



## kisjúzsön (2011 Augusztus 3)

Bundaaaa!


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

Hello mindenki!

hello

hello mindenki

hello mindenki

hello mindenki

hello mindenki

hello mindenki

hello mindenki

hello mindenki

hello mindenki

hello mindenki

hello mindenki

hello mindenki

hello mindenki

hello mindenki

hello mindenki

hello mindenki


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

hello mindenki


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

az én kutyám


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

Lili, rendkívül értelmes..


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

csak ha éppen


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

úgy gondolja


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

,akkor nem csinál semmit,amit mondunk neki..


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

Ezt csak...


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

Hello mindenki


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

aki tud segíteni írhat z emailemre is


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 3)

most akkor


----------



## arabrab76 (2011 Augusztus 3)

De ha lehet így írogatni, akkor mi értelme van a hozzászólásoknak?


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

123


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

456


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

789


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

abc


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

012


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

345


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

678


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

*Szép napot mindenkinek.*

Nem adom fel!:444:


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

987


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

654


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

321


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

000


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

111


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

222


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

333


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

444


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

555


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

666


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

777


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

Na ugye!!!


----------



## zsuga75 (2011 Augusztus 3)

:-d


----------



## vasz0225 (2011 Augusztus 3)

0


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## abalaux (2011 Augusztus 3)

20


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

hello mindenki


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## gergogeo (2011 Augusztus 3)

0


----------



## hornyhorny (2011 Augusztus 3)

Köszi!


----------



## hornyhorny (2011 Augusztus 3)

Kössssz!!!!!!!!


----------



## hornyhorny (2011 Augusztus 3)

régóta kerestem


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok!
20


----------



## hornyhorny (2011 Augusztus 3)

Úgy tűnik, törölték :-(


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

19


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

18


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

17


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

16


----------



## hornyhorny (2011 Augusztus 3)

nagyon imádjuk


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

15


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

Helló!


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

14


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

Örülök


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

hogy


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

13


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

idetaláltam.


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

Eddig


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

azon


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

11


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

törtem


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

a fejem


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

hogyan


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

lehetne


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

meg


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

mielőbb


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

a 20


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

hozzászólásom


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

Most


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

nem tudom hol tartok!


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

Kb 10-12?


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

mindegy


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

Visszaszámlálás indul


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

10


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

9


----------



## gabesz1114 (2011 Augusztus 3)




----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

8


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

7


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

6


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

5


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

4


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

3


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

2


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

1


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

0


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

Aki már tag vajon miért nézegeti ezt?


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

Nem túl izgi


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

én már alig várom, hogy kész legyek


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

remélem megvan a 20


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

praktikusabb lett volna 20-tól számolni és nem írogatni közben mást


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

Mi van? Szavazás? Valamit félrenyomtam.
Bízom benne , hogy 48 óra múlva már tag leszek. Nagyon tetszenek a témák, és nagyon hasznosak, csak eddig nem írogattam, így sok dologhoz nem fértem hozzá.


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

És ez a 20 másodperc várakozás 2 üzenet között  Mikor már laig várom, hogy kész legyek a hozzászólásaimmal.


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

Később lesz értelmesebb is!
És nagyon köszi a segítséget


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

így könnyebb volt.


----------



## bonico (2011 Augusztus 3)

54321
Azt hiszem kész.


----------



## Desdichado79 (2011 Augusztus 3)

54322


----------



## gib79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok


----------



## gib79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

remélem hamarosan én is hasznos fórumozó lehetek...


----------



## gib79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

addig is bocsi, de szeretnék letölteni...


----------



## berem (2011 Augusztus 4)

54322+1=54323


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok!
Most csatlakoztam a fórumhoz. Tegnap találtam rátok, amikor a Mesés foltvarrás után kutattam a neten. Ez az első levelem. Nagyon sok klassz anyagot tettetek fel. Remélem én is tudok majd nektek segíteni...


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

hello


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

sziasztok


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

1


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

4


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

5


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

6


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

1000


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

8


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

9


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

10


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

11


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

12


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

13


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

14


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

15


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

16


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

17


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

18


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

19


----------



## tija78 (2011 Augusztus 4)

20


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Augusztus 4)

jó dolgok vannak itt


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Augusztus 4)

??????????


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Augusztus 4)

Itt esik


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Augusztus 4)

itt süt a nap


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Augusztus 4)

lassan vége a nyárnak


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Augusztus 4)

23


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Augusztus 4)

ééééééééé


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Augusztus 4)

kinek van tildás szabásmintája?


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Augusztus 4)

Karácsonyi ajándék ötletek?


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Augusztus 4)

??????????


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Augusztus 4)

1425252


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Augusztus 4)

2011.08.04.12:13


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Augusztus 4)

Jó


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Augusztus 4)

nehéz 20 értelmes hozzászolás


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Augusztus 4)

Nem?


----------



## Jázmin9 (2011 Augusztus 4)

Meg van a 20?


----------



## Stimis (2011 Augusztus 4)

Nagyon tetszenek az anyagok!


----------



## Stimis (2011 Augusztus 4)

Rubint Réke dvd-ket le tudok valahonnan tölteni? Nagyon rászántam most magam a mozgásra!


----------



## Stimis (2011 Augusztus 4)

Ez egy nagyon jó film, már vagy ezerszer láttam. :_)


----------



## Stimis (2011 Augusztus 4)

Köszi az ötletet!
Szép napot!


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

Akkor


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

én


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

is


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

kipróbálom


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

ezt


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

a


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

módszert


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

hogy


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

gyorsan


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

elérjem


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

a 20


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

hozzászólást.


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

Mennem


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

kell,


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

mert


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

sír


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

a pici


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

babám.


----------



## bogi79 (2011 Augusztus 4)

Üdv, bogi


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 4)

Ez a bolt.... Ilyen áruválasztékot még nem láttam!
Lehet válogatni a helyszínen, vagy érdemes itthon kinézni, hogy mit szeretnénk?


----------



## hejud (2011 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hejud (2011 Augusztus 4)

Helló!

Én is új vagyok!


----------



## hejud (2011 Augusztus 4)

Nagyon jó az oldal!


----------



## hejud (2011 Augusztus 4)

Sok jó ötlet egy helyen!


----------



## hejud (2011 Augusztus 4)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## hejud (2011 Augusztus 4)

Van még valaki itt?


----------



## hejud (2011 Augusztus 4)

A 20hozzászólásra hajtok.


----------



## hejud (2011 Augusztus 4)

Sok segítséget lehet itt kapni.


----------



## hejud (2011 Augusztus 4)

Nemsokára már meglesz a 20.


----------



## potther (2011 Augusztus 4)

Helló!

Szeretném én is elérni a 20 hozzászólást, mert találtam testnevelés vázlatot, ami a munkámhoz kell.


----------



## hejud (2011 Augusztus 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hejud (2011 Augusztus 4)

Mizujs?


----------



## hejud (2011 Augusztus 4)

Sok jó téma.


----------



## hejud (2011 Augusztus 4)

Már csak 5 kell.


----------



## hejud (2011 Augusztus 4)

Köszönet az oldalért.


----------



## hejud (2011 Augusztus 4)

Nagyon sok jó téma, ötlet és kép van itt.


----------



## hejud (2011 Augusztus 4)

kiss Szia!


----------



## hejud (2011 Augusztus 4)

Hurrá!!!


----------



## potther (2011 Augusztus 4)

Hejud!

Ez így szabályos?


----------



## potther (2011 Augusztus 4)

Én is szeretném már a 20 hozzászólást elérni.


----------



## potther (2011 Augusztus 4)

Már csak 14 kell! Hurrá!


----------



## potther (2011 Augusztus 4)

Egyébként az oldal jó, szívesen lennék tag.


----------



## potther (2011 Augusztus 4)

Természetesen aktív tag, nem ilyen mondvacsinált hozzászólásokkal.


----------



## potther (2011 Augusztus 4)

Hurrá, mindjárt meg lesz a 10.


----------



## potther (2011 Augusztus 4)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy 9 hozzászólást után tag lehetek!


----------



## potther (2011 Augusztus 4)

Szaporodik a hozzászólásaim száma.


----------



## potther (2011 Augusztus 4)

Lehet, hogy még ma tag leszek.


----------



## potther (2011 Augusztus 4)

Vagy mégsem?


----------



## potther (2011 Augusztus 4)

Látom, a hozzászólások között 20 másodpercnek el kell telnie.


----------



## potther (2011 Augusztus 4)

Hurrá, már csak 5 kell!!!


----------



## potther (2011 Augusztus 4)

Bocsánat az ilyen hozzászólások miatt, de másként nem tudok letölteni egy vázlatot!


----------



## potther (2011 Augusztus 4)

3 és vége!


----------



## potther (2011 Augusztus 4)

Már csak kettő kell!


----------



## potther (2011 Augusztus 4)

Ez az utolsó, tag lettem?!


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 4)

Írok hogy irhassak


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 4)

Még 13 hsz


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 4)

12


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 4)

11


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 4)

Már csak 10


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 4)

Haladunk 9


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 4)

8


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 4)

77777


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 4)

Egyszer


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 4)

Volt


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 4)

Hol


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 4)

Nem


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 4)

Volt ))


----------



## szabiii (c) (2011 Augusztus 4)

Vège ))


----------



## LordFrenzy (2011 Augusztus 4)

Ah, ez az oldal kiváló, már most imádom. Úgy érzem állandó tagként fogok a monitor előtt ücsörögni. : d


----------



## patricia35 (2011 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## patricia35 (2011 Augusztus 5)

r


----------



## patricia35 (2011 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## patricia35 (2011 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## patricia35 (2011 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## patricia35 (2011 Augusztus 5)

de sok van még


----------



## patricia35 (2011 Augusztus 5)

7


----------



## patricia35 (2011 Augusztus 5)

8


----------



## patricia35 (2011 Augusztus 5)

9


----------



## patricia35 (2011 Augusztus 5)

ok


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

jó lenne


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

a


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

asd


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

dejóó


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

milyenjóóó


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

ss


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

s123


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

wert


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

e


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

123


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

w


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

iii


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

ghj


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

23


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

gh


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

ehhe


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

nah még 
4


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## tuzer (2011 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Augusztus 5)

köszi


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Augusztus 5)

köszike


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Augusztus 5)

nagyoköszönöm


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Augusztus 5)

hálásan köszönöm


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Augusztus 5)

szépenköszönöm


----------



## 119Zodony (2011 Augusztus 5)

Hello  I like this webpage

I need Kommissar Rex Season 6.

Because my favourite program.

Could you help me anyone?

esta es urgent


----------



## Rodry (2011 Augusztus 5)

hm


----------



## Rodry (2011 Augusztus 5)

köszi jó ötlet


----------



## Rodry (2011 Augusztus 5)

Ezektől a Kínai gyártású dolgoktól félek.


----------



## Rodry (2011 Augusztus 5)

Köszi ezek jó filmek!


----------



## Rodry (2011 Augusztus 5)

Durva


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

*nagyon jó*

nagyon jó


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

nagyon jó


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

n


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

a


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

igen


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

köszi


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

szuper


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

ez rendben van


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

ok


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

köszöntem


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

thanks


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

szupi


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

holnap


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

kösz


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

még tegnap


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

3


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

2


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

1


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

yo


----------



## Lincoln6 (2011 Augusztus 5)

ok


----------



## neptun83 (2011 Augusztus 5)

köszi


----------



## neptun83 (2011 Augusztus 5)

köszi de nagyon


----------



## neptun83 (2011 Augusztus 5)

5


----------



## neptun83 (2011 Augusztus 5)

4


----------



## megasztar18 (2011 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok!
Nem tudom megnyitni a feltöltéseket.


----------



## megasztar18 (2011 Augusztus 5)

Valaki esetleg tudna segíteni?


----------



## megasztar18 (2011 Augusztus 5)

Köszi


----------



## megasztar18 (2011 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok!
Jó nagyon ez az odal.


----------



## megasztar18 (2011 Augusztus 5)

*l


----------



## megasztar18 (2011 Augusztus 5)

oldal bocsi az elírásért


----------



## morgi11 (2011 Augusztus 5)

köszike


----------



## morgi11 (2011 Augusztus 5)

Sajnos nagyon kell az ovisoknak egy zene amit csak itt találtam meg.


----------



## morgi11 (2011 Augusztus 5)

Egy gyerek odaszalad a posztoló rendőrhöz:
- Rendőr bácsi, jöjjön gyorsan, az apám felakasztotta magát!
- Micsoda? Hogy engem? - kérdezi a rendőr.


----------



## morgi11 (2011 Augusztus 5)

Egy fiatal pár autóban utazik. A férfi az egyik kezével átkarolja a nő vállát. A rendőr megállítja őket:
- Uram, két kézzel fogja!
- Rendben van, de akkor el kell engednem a kormányt.


----------



## morgi11 (2011 Augusztus 5)

Két cimbora beszélget:
- Holnap tárgyalásra kell mennem!
- Miért?
- Az anyósom leesett a tizedikről, én meg elkaptam.
- De hát ezért dicséret járna, nem pedig büntetés!
- Igen, csak megvártam, amíg pattan egyet.


----------



## morgi11 (2011 Augusztus 5)

A harmadik általánosban az utolsó padban két gyerek beszélget óra alatt. Amikor a tanító észreveszi őket, felszólítja őket, hogy büntetésképpen százszor írják le a nevüket.
- Tanító úr kérem, ez nem igazságos - mondja sírva az egyik gyerek.
- Miért?
- Azért mert őt Kis Pálnak hívják, engem meg Tótkomlósfalussy Aladárnak.


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

1


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

Móricka gratulál a nagymamának a születésnapján, kezében óriási virágcsokor.
- Jajj, igazán nem kellett volna Móricka, hiszen tele van a kertünk virággal!
- Csak volt, nagymama... csak volt!

6


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

David Beckham-et megkérik, hogy számoljon el 13-ig. Beckham számol: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 12, 13.
- Dehát a tizenegyest kihagytad!
- Azt mindig kihagyom.

7


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

Egy hasbeszélő már hónapok óta nem kap munkát, így elhatározza, hogy pályát módosít. Elmegy a munkaközvetítőbe érdeklődni, ahol azt mondják neki, hogy a hasbeszélőkre jelenleg nincs kereslet, viszont a léleklátóknak jól megy.
Így hát a hasbeszélő léleklátó lesz.
Hamarosan meg is érkezik az első kuncsaft, egy nő, aki a két éve meghalt férjével akar beszélni. Elsőként az árakról érdeklődik.
- Nos, ha közvetítem, amit mondanak egymásnak, az 30 dollárba kerül. Ha beszél Önhöz, az 80 dollár, míg ha úgy beszél Önhöz, hogy közben vizet iszom, az 200 dollár.

8


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

A nyúl bemegy a boltba, és kér a medvétől két répát.
- Nincsen! - válaszolja a medve.
A nyuszika szomorúan elkullog. 2 óra múlva bemegy a boltba:
- Két répát kérek!
- Nincs, de ha még egyszer bejössz, és kérsz 2 répát, kilapítalak egy kalapáccsal, és a kutyáknak adlak vacsorára!!!
A nyuszika elkullog, és 2 óra múlva újra bemegy a boltba:
- Van kalapács?
- Nincs.
- És kutyák?
- Azok sincsenek!
- Akkor kérek két répát!

9


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

Egy fiatal fiú belép buddhista szerzetesnek, ahol némaságot kell neki fogadnia. Az a szabály, hogy csak minden 10 évben szólhat két-két szót. Az első 10 év eltelte után behívatja magához a kolostor főnöke, és megkérdezi, mit akar mondani.
- Kemény ágy. - mondja a már nem is olyan fiatal szerzetes.
Megint eltelik 10 év, megint behívatják, hogy mondhat két szót.
- Rossz étel - mondja a szerzetes.
A 30. év eltelte után megint behívatják, hogy mondjon két szót.
- Ezennel felmondok. - mondja a szerzetes.
- Jobb is ha elmész - mordul rá főnök. - Amióta itt vagy nem csinálsz mást, mint panaszkodsz.

10


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

- Mondd, mit szeretsz rajtam jobban? A szépségemet, vagy az intelligenciámat?
- A humorodat édes, a humorodat!

11


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

A sportolót beviszik a kórházba. A nővér kiveszi a lázmérőt, és odaadja az orvosnak.
- Mennyi a lázam doki?
- 39.9 fok.
- Az sok?
- Nagyon.
- És mennyi a világcsúcs?

12


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

Amikor az apjuk meghal, a két rendőrfivér úgy dönt, öltönyben temetik el. Az idősebbik fiú ezért elküldi a fiatalabbat, hogy vegyen öltönyt. Szépen fel is öltöztetik az apjukat, és megadják neki a végtisztességet. Egy hónap múlva aztán a fiatal rendőr így szól az idősebbhez:
- Testvér, kéne egy kis pénz, hogy ki tudjam fizetni apa öltönyét.
- Jól van - feleli a bátyja.
A kérés ezután hónapról hónapra megismétlődik, és a fivér egyre kevésbé érti a dolgot. Végül megkérdezi:
- Te, miert vettél részletre ilyen drága öltönyt a halott apánknak?
- Én nem részletre vettem azt az öltönyt, hanem kölcsönöztem!

13


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

Hol voltál ilyen sokáig, Pistike?
- Fociztunk a Zolikával.
- De hát a Zolikának se keze, se lába nincsen!
- Igen, nyertem is 7:0-ra.

14


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

- Hogy hívják Csák Máté három fiát?
- ???
- A két törvényes: Chuck Berry és Chuck Norris. Az egy törvénytelen gyermek Nemcsák Károly!

15


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

Vidéken lévő feleség táviratozik a férjének:
- "Anyám nagyon rosszul lett. Stop. Beszállították a kórházba. Stop. Az orvosok feladták."
A férj válasza:
- "Remélem nem az én címemre!"

16


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

Egy skót farmer életbiztosítást köt és nem sok időre rá vízbe fullad. A temetésen egy szomszéd lép oda az özvegyhez:
- Milyen szerencse, hogy a megboldogult ilyen előrelátó ember volt. Pedig se írni se olvasni nem tudott...
Mire az özvegy:
- És hála Istennek úszni sem...

17


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

Hajtja a székely bácsi komótosan a szekerét. Egyszer csak lelassít mellette egy kocsi és kiszól a sofőr:
- Bácsi, nem tudná megmondani merre van a makaróni gyár?
- Nem tudom fiam.
A kocsi továbbhajt, a székely bácsi elgondolkozik, aztán utána kiált:
- Jóember, nem a tésztagyárat keresi?
A sofőr örömmel tolat vissza:
- De igen, tudja hol van?
- Dehogy tudom, fiam.

18.


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

A falusi kocsmába bemegy egy városi fickó. Leül iszogatni, majd amikor észreveszi a sarokban ülő csinos nőt, odamegy hozzá, és megkérdezi:
- Hölgyem, lefeküdne velem 10 dollárért?
A nő mellett ülő helybéli erre szó nélkül előveszi a pisztolyát és lelövi a fickót.
- Ó, köszönöm, hogy megvédte a becsületemet! - hálálkodik a nő.
- Becsület? Ugyan már! Egyszerűen csak nem hagyhattam, hogy egy városi bunkó felverje az árakat!

19


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

Móricka dobol a padon.
- Miért dobolsz Móricka?
- Elijesztem az oroszlánokat.
- De hisz itt nincs oroszlán.
- Na, látja! Ugye milyen jó módszer?

20


----------



## csardi (2011 Augusztus 6)

21?


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 6)

Ez most a kedvenc fórumom!


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 6)

Nagyon nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam.


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 6)

Azt hittem, ilyen csak a mesében létezik...


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 6)

Hogy minden itt van előttem, karnyújtásnyira.


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 6)

Remélem sok időt tölthetek itt!


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 6)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 6)

Ki korán kel, az egész nap álmos.


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 6)

Angels


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 6)

Save me


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 6)

Colors


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 6)

Morandi


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 6)

Tél volt, hó esett, és jöttek az ünnepek


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 6)

gondolkodtam, mit is adhatnék Neked


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 6)

amit csak én adhatok


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 6)

amiről te is tudod


----------



## Hemmel (2011 Augusztus 6)

hogy igazán én vagyok


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

*első üzi*

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

*második hsz*

asszem kezdem az elejéről


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

*harmadik hsz*

mire nem jó egy szombat délelőtt


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

persze arra hogy itt lógjunk a forumon


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

trollkodás garantálva


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

kezdek belejönni asszem


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

mit sütsz kis szűcs tán sós húst sütsz kis szűcs?


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

mi folyik itt Gyöngyösön?


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

asdasdasdasdasd asd el magad


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia that anyone can edit.


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

A történelem a múltbeli események összessége, az emberiség múltjának tudományos ismerete. A magyar tankönyvek és ismeretterjesztő művek általában világtörténelem vagy egyetemes történelem, illetve magyar történelem felosztásban tárgyalják a történelem ismeretanyagát. Tágabb értelemben véve a világtörténelem az emberi eseményeken túlmutatva a következőképpen is csoportosítható, aszerint hogy mely tudományok foglalkoznak vele:


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

A világegyetem története (csillagászat)
Földtörténet (földtudomány)
Az élővilág története (biológia)
Az emberiség története (történettudomány)
Mi végre kell nekünk a történelem? (filozófia)


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

Sir Winston Leonard Spencer Churchill
ki tudta hogy ilyen hosszú neve van?


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

A Fokker F.I (gyári név:V.5), egy három fedelű első világháborús vadászrepülőgép. A gép legfőbb tulajdonsága az volt, hogy a többi géphez képest nagyszerűen tudott kis ívben fordulni és így kiváló géppé vált. Mindössze három darabot gyártottak belőle az egész háború folyamán, azok viszont kiváló pilóták kezébe kerültek.


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

Az Albatros DV, illetve továbbfejlesztett változata, az Albatros DVa, első világháborús német együléses vadászrepülőgépek, amelyeket az Albatros repülőgépgyár tervezett és gyártott.


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

From Dust - Az Ubisoft eddigi legsikeresebb nyitánya
Chavalier, 2011-08-05 13:26:02
Soha még digitális terjesztésű Ubisoft játékból nem adtak el annyit az első napon, mint a From Dust-ból.


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

Szép jó estét! Végre strandidő volt! Szauna és sportmedencés Time volt.^^


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

már csak három és befejeztem


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

kettő


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

egy


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

nulla


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

-1


----------



## kemence01 (2011 Augusztus 6)

kösz mindenkinek


----------



## Rexia (2011 Augusztus 6)

*Üdv mindenkinek az oldalon !!! 8)*

8)


----------



## szilviszilviszil (2011 Augusztus 6)

1


----------



## szilviszilviszil (2011 Augusztus 6)

2


----------



## szilviszilviszil (2011 Augusztus 6)

3


----------



## szilviszilviszil (2011 Augusztus 6)

4


----------



## szilviszilviszil (2011 Augusztus 6)

5


----------



## szilviszilviszil (2011 Augusztus 6)

6


----------



## Nonoka.B (2011 Augusztus 6)

A kezimunka mindig szep es divatos.


----------



## szekeresova (2011 Augusztus 6)

Szia!
Köszi, de még sajna nemtudok letölteni,
mert nem írtam még 20 kommentet!


----------



## szekeresova (2011 Augusztus 6)

Szia!
Köszi, de még sajna nemtudok letölteni,
mert nem írtam még 20 kommentet! 
<!-- / message -->


----------



## szekeresova (2011 Augusztus 6)

Szia!
Köszi, de még mindig nemtudok letölteni,
mert nem írtam még 20 kommentet! 
<!-- / message -->


----------



## szekeresova (2011 Augusztus 6)

Mit írjak még?
Még mindig kell 8 komment!


----------



## szekeresova (2011 Augusztus 6)

Gyerekek!
A feltöltés nem számít bele a kommentek számába?


----------



## agig112 (2011 Augusztus 6)

Mi értelme van ennek az "X hozzászólás kell ehhez meg ehhez" dolognak???


----------



## agig112 (2011 Augusztus 6)

7


----------



## agig112 (2011 Augusztus 6)

8


----------



## agig112 (2011 Augusztus 6)

9


----------



## agig112 (2011 Augusztus 6)

10


----------



## agig112 (2011 Augusztus 6)

11


----------



## agig112 (2011 Augusztus 6)

12


----------



## agig112 (2011 Augusztus 6)

13


----------



## papszizoli (2011 Augusztus 7)

sziasztok. mi a párommal a zoé, illetve a zalán nevet adnánk a gyermekünknek


----------



## papszizoli (2011 Augusztus 7)

hmm


----------



## papszizoli (2011 Augusztus 7)

sziasztok


----------



## papszizoli (2011 Augusztus 7)

beválalta


----------



## papszizoli (2011 Augusztus 7)

Az anyosom akkor a legszebb amikor az utazó ruháját veszi fel


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!Én is számolgatok, ha már itt vagyok


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

20


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

18


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

17


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

11


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

A boldogság egy agyi folyamat, amit - mint mindent - gyakorolni kell. Szánj naponta öt percet a mosolygásra. Csak mosolyogj! Egy idő után természetessé válik.
 Derült égből szerelem c. film


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

A mosollyal az ember fényt gyújthat önmagában. Reménnyel töltheti el a lényét, és ezt a reményt másokra is átsugározhatja.
Tisch Ferenc


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

Bókolj, amíg gondolkodsz, hogy mit mondj. Időt nyersz.
Audrey Niffenegger


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

Isten soha nem csap be egy ajtót az orrod előtt anélkül, hogy ki ne nyitna egy csokival teli dobozt, és meg ne kínálna belőle.


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

A hétfejű sárkány hét boldog mosolya legyen veletek.
Vavyan Fable


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

"S még valami, csodával határos: beteljesíthetjük álmainkat."
Vavyan Fable


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

„Ha valóra akarod váltani álmaidat, mindenekelőtt ébredj fel!”Vavyan Fable


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

Attól, hogy az ember nem beszél valamiről, még gondol rá. Sőt. Többet gondol rá.

Szabó Magda


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

Nem ad hiába, aki úgy ad, hogy közben magának is örömöt szerez vele.

Nagy István Attila


----------



## macsek1122 (2011 Augusztus 7)

Befejeztem bocsi mindenkitől


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló! 1


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 2


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 3


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 4


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 5


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 6


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 7


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 8


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 9


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 10


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 11


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 12


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 13


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 14


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 15


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 16


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 17


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 18


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 19


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 20


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

Gratulálok!


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

Gratulálok!


----------



## Domyka17 (2011 Augusztus 7)

Dejóóó hogy felraktad, köszi


----------



## szaszir (2011 Augusztus 7)

Helló 20


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

Köszike!


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

szia


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

nagyon jo


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

köszi


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

ez jo


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

ugyes


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

gratulálok


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

gratulálok jo


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

gratula ugyes


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

huh


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

ugyes ez jo


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

nagzonnjo


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

ugyike vagy


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

Köszike!


----------



## ghoulroses (2011 Augusztus 7)

üdv mindenki

üdv mindenki

üdv mindenki

üdv mindenki

üdv mindenki

üdv mindenki

üdv mindenki

üdv mindenki

üdv mindenki

üdv mindenki

üdv mindenki

üdv mindenki

üdv mindenki

üdv mindenki

üdv mindenki

üdv mindenki

üdv mindenki


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

Köszi!


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

*Köszi!*

Köszi!


----------



## mesterke0505 (2011 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## mesterke0505 (2011 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

Köszike!


----------



## mesterke0505 (2011 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## mesterke0505 (2011 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## mesterke0505 (2011 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## mesterke0505 (2011 Augusztus 7)

17


----------



## mesterke0505 (2011 Augusztus 7)

18


----------



## mesterke0505 (2011 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## mesterke0505 (2011 Augusztus 7)

20


----------



## mesterke0505 (2011 Augusztus 7)

21


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Augusztus 7)

Köszi!


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

Köszönöm!


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Augusztus 7)

11


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Augusztus 7)

10


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

Köszi!


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Augusztus 7)

9


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Augusztus 7)

8


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Augusztus 7)

7


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Augusztus 7)

6


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Augusztus 7)

5


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Augusztus 7)

4


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Augusztus 7)

3


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Augusztus 7)

2


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## krisztinakrisz (2011 Augusztus 7)

Köszike!


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Augusztus 7)

Végggreeeeee! 20 megvan!


----------



## kerdesfeltevo (2011 Augusztus 7)

És mégegy!


----------



## Cilike9 (2011 Augusztus 7)

melitta írta:


> lehet folyatni ebben a topicban a szamolast a gyors bejelentkezest.


1.


----------



## Cilike9 (2011 Augusztus 7)

2.


----------



## Cilike9 (2011 Augusztus 7)

3.


----------



## Cilike9 (2011 Augusztus 7)

4.


----------



## Cilike9 (2011 Augusztus 7)

5.


----------



## Cilike9 (2011 Augusztus 7)

6.


----------



## Cilike9 (2011 Augusztus 7)

7,kiss


----------



## Cilike9 (2011 Augusztus 7)

8.


----------



## Cilike9 (2011 Augusztus 7)

kiss9.


----------



## Cilike9 (2011 Augusztus 7)

21. Nyertem?


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

Honnan tudom meg, hogy mennyi üzenetem van eddig?


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

Hát nem vagyok valami nagy fórumozó!


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

Szerencse, hogy rátaláltam Melitta tanácsára.


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

Így valóban könnyebb összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

Már három alkalommal nézegettem az oldalt.


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

Első alkalommal regisztráltam.


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

Második alkalommal sikerült a klubokba is ellátogatni.


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

Lassan megtanulom azt is, hogy hogyan kell az általam kedvelt témákat megkeresni.


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

4-kifogytam az ötletekből, most már csak számolok.


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

Rendben.


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

5-


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

6-


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

7-kiflit süt a pék.


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

Már van 15


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

Ez jó ötlet volt.


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

Úgy örülök.


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

Biztosan a kisgyerekek is így örülhetnek ha valamit meg tudnak oldani.


----------



## Napsugárlány (2011 Augusztus 7)

Most már nem vagyok messze a céltól.


----------



## pika86 (2011 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## pika86 (2011 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## pika86 (2011 Augusztus 7)

123


----------



## pika86 (2011 Augusztus 7)

1234:d


----------



## pika86 (2011 Augusztus 7)

12345


----------



## pika86 (2011 Augusztus 7)

123456


----------



## pika86 (2011 Augusztus 7)

1234567


----------



## pika86 (2011 Augusztus 7)

12345678


----------



## pika86 (2011 Augusztus 7)

123456789


----------



## pika86 (2011 Augusztus 7)

12345678910


----------



## pika86 (2011 Augusztus 7)

20 20 20 elvileg megvan!!! Nagyon köszi!!! :4:


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

1


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

2


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

3


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

4


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

5


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

6


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

7


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

8


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

9


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

10


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

11


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

12


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

13


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

15


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

17


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

18


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

19


----------



## bobanmarko (2011 Augusztus 7)

20


----------



## Frici64 (2011 Augusztus 8)

koszonom!


----------



## Frici64 (2011 Augusztus 8)

koszonom


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

*Szeretnék*

Szeretnék segítséget kapni tanítói munkámhoz.Sajnos eddig nem sikerült letöltenem semmit.


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

*greda jelentett egy üzenetet*

greda bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> Köszönöm az anyagot. Remélem hamarosan hozzáférek


A bejegyzés: Zenék, kották gyerekeknek - Tartalomjegyzék az első oldalon
A fórum: Gyerekeknek
Megbízott moderátorok: AndiC

Közzétette: Sajla
Eredeti tartalom:


> Mivel több feltöltött zene elveszett, gondoltam itt az alkalom, hogy újra felkerüljenek, egy helyre.
> 
> *"A szerzői jogi törvény értelmében csak olyan e-book, kotta, zene tölthető fel, ami már nem jogvédett, vagy, aminek a sokszorosítására Önnek a mű szerzője engedélyt adott." A CandaHun nem vállal felelősséget semmilyen feltöltött anyagért. A felelősség a feltöltőt terheli.*
> 
> ...


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

Klassz ez az oldal


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

Nagyon ötletes.


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

És klassz


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

Szuper.


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

Szeretném megismerni az oldalt.


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal.


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

Szeretnék letölteni.


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

Remélem már összegyűlt a hozzászólásaim száma


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

Remélem munkám során fel tudom használni az anyagokat


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

szuper a fórum


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

15


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

19


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

20


----------



## greda (2011 Augusztus 8)

21


----------



## hrefblog (2011 Augusztus 8)

21


----------



## hrefblog (2011 Augusztus 8)

huszonketto!


----------



## cisza (2011 Augusztus 8)

*szuper*

nagyon köszi, szuper


----------



## cisza (2011 Augusztus 8)

*szuper*

köszi, szuper lesz


----------



## cisza (2011 Augusztus 8)

*legjobb könyvek*

twilight sorozat


----------



## cisza (2011 Augusztus 8)

*legjobb könyvek 2*

Vavyan Fable könyvek


----------



## cisza (2011 Augusztus 8)

*legjobb könyvek 3*

Wilburn Smith könyvek


----------



## cisza (2011 Augusztus 8)

*jó még*

A fehér felhő földjén-Sarah Lark


----------



## cisza (2011 Augusztus 8)

*jóó*

nagyon aranyosak


----------



## cisza (2011 Augusztus 8)

*szuper*

Nagyon aranyosak


----------



## cisza (2011 Augusztus 8)

*jóó*

nagyon jóóók


----------



## cisza (2011 Augusztus 8)

*gyors bejelentkezés*

nekem már csak 7


----------



## cisza (2011 Augusztus 8)

bocsi 23


----------



## cisza (2011 Augusztus 8)

27


----------



## cisza (2011 Augusztus 8)

28


----------



## cisza (2011 Augusztus 8)

29


----------



## cisza (2011 Augusztus 8)

30


----------



## cisza (2011 Augusztus 8)

31


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

1


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

*Számolok...*

1


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

2


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

3


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

4


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

5


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

6


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

7


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

8


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

2


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

9


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

3


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

10


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

majdnem megvagyok

11


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

4


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

ez így kezd uncsi lenni

12


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

5


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

13


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

6


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

14


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

7


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

15


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

8


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

9


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

10


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

11


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

19


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

12


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

20


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

13


----------



## Clarika (2011 Augusztus 8)

21


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

14


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

15 grat


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

19


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

20


----------



## Thomech (2011 Augusztus 8)

21 végre


----------



## Maria&Marika (2011 Augusztus 8)

cél-durr


----------



## Maria&Marika (2011 Augusztus 8)

igen


----------



## Maria&Marika (2011 Augusztus 8)

Thomech írta:


> 15 grat



kiss


----------



## calebros (2011 Augusztus 8)

*...*

...


----------



## calebros (2011 Augusztus 8)

*123*

4


----------



## calebros (2011 Augusztus 8)

*123*

5


----------



## calebros (2011 Augusztus 8)

*123*

6


----------



## calebros (2011 Augusztus 8)

*123*

7


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

*Jelentett elem*

qscwdv is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> hi


----------



## pernct3465 (2011 Augusztus 8)

köszi


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

*Jelentett elem*

qscwdv is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> hi


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

hi


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

hfdgh


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

dfghdfghdfghdfgh


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

fdghdfgjghjghjfgjh


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

fghdfgjhghjghkghk


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

izuizui


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

hjkljkljkhljhkl


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

qwerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

:shock::``:


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

sdfskiss


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

2312


----------



## almaagi (2011 Augusztus 8)

8


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

0231123


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

léáé4


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

jhkljhkljéklá46


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

ghjghj4


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

ddddddddddfhg89


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

jkllllllllllllllllohilélllllllllllllllllll4444


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhjkjk777


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

77777777777777777777546546jkooooooooo


----------



## qscwdv (2011 Augusztus 8)

fdgh


----------



## Vevy (2011 Augusztus 8)

9


----------



## Vevy (2011 Augusztus 8)

10


----------



## Vevy (2011 Augusztus 8)

11


----------



## Vevy (2011 Augusztus 8)

12


----------



## Vevy (2011 Augusztus 8)

13


----------



## Vevy (2011 Augusztus 8)

14


----------



## Vevy (2011 Augusztus 8)

15


----------



## Vevy (2011 Augusztus 8)

16


----------



## Vevy (2011 Augusztus 8)

17


----------



## Vevy (2011 Augusztus 8)

18


----------



## Vevy (2011 Augusztus 8)

19


----------



## Vevy (2011 Augusztus 8)

20


----------



## Vevy (2011 Augusztus 8)

21


----------



## Vevy (2011 Augusztus 8)

22


----------



## Vevy (2011 Augusztus 8)

23


----------



## Vevy (2011 Augusztus 8)

24


----------



## Vevy (2011 Augusztus 8)

25


----------



## marschal (2011 Augusztus 8)




----------



## marschal (2011 Augusztus 8)

.


----------



## marschal (2011 Augusztus 8)

bocsi csak probalom elerni az 5ot


----------



## marschal (2011 Augusztus 8)

..


----------



## marschal (2011 Augusztus 8)

...


----------



## szabó12 (2011 Augusztus 9)

26


----------



## szabó12 (2011 Augusztus 9)

27


----------



## szabó12 (2011 Augusztus 9)

28


----------



## szabó12 (2011 Augusztus 9)

29


----------



## szabó12 (2011 Augusztus 9)

30


----------



## illarne (2011 Augusztus 9)

abba a hitbe voltam hogy csak nekem van ennyi kevés üzenetem,de hát sokan vannak akik ebbe a cipöbe járnak
énis szivesen beszélgetek akár kivel akinek valami gondja van,csak senki nem kér belöle,hát ez van


----------



## szabó12 (2011 Augusztus 9)

31


----------



## szabó12 (2011 Augusztus 9)

32


----------



## szabó12 (2011 Augusztus 9)

33


----------



## szabó12 (2011 Augusztus 9)

34


----------



## szabó12 (2011 Augusztus 9)

35


----------



## szabó12 (2011 Augusztus 9)

36


----------



## szabó12 (2011 Augusztus 9)

37


----------



## szabó12 (2011 Augusztus 9)

38


----------



## szabó12 (2011 Augusztus 9)

39


----------



## szabó12 (2011 Augusztus 9)

40


----------



## szabó12 (2011 Augusztus 9)

41


----------



## szabó12 (2011 Augusztus 9)

42


----------



## captsixfree (2011 Augusztus 9)

1


----------



## captsixfree (2011 Augusztus 9)

2


----------



## captsixfree (2011 Augusztus 9)

8


----------



## captsixfree (2011 Augusztus 9)

9


----------



## captsixfree (2011 Augusztus 9)

10


----------



## captsixfree (2011 Augusztus 9)

11


----------



## captsixfree (2011 Augusztus 9)

12


----------



## captsixfree (2011 Augusztus 9)

13


----------



## captsixfree (2011 Augusztus 9)

14


----------



## captsixfree (2011 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## captsixfree (2011 Augusztus 9)

16


----------



## captsixfree (2011 Augusztus 9)

17


----------



## captsixfree (2011 Augusztus 9)

18


----------



## captsixfree (2011 Augusztus 9)

19


----------



## captsixfree (2011 Augusztus 9)

20


----------



## captsixfree (2011 Augusztus 9)

21


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

1


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

2


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

3


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

4


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

5


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

6


----------



## zsolt95 (2011 Augusztus 9)

nagyon jo koszi


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

7


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

8


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

9


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

10


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

11


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

12


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

13


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

14


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

16


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

17


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

18


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

19


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

20


----------



## tiszahun (2011 Augusztus 9)

nagyon szépen köszönöm


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

*start 01*



tiszahun írta:


> nagyon szépen köszönöm



01


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

02


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

03


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

04


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

05


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

06


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

07


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

08


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

09


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

10


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

11


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

12


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

13


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

14


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

15


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

16


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

17


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

18


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

19


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

20


----------



## Venrica (2011 Augusztus 9)

Yes yes yes


----------



## zsolt95 (2011 Augusztus 9)

*meg szeretnem tudni*

helo meg szeretnem tudni hogy kb mikortol tudok le tolteni mert most regisytraltam es meg van a 20 hozaszolas is meg tobb...


----------



## Hodbert (2011 Augusztus 9)

köszönöm


----------



## Hodbert (2011 Augusztus 9)

jó zenék


----------



## Hodbert (2011 Augusztus 9)

a legjobb


----------



## Hodbert (2011 Augusztus 9)

még többet


----------



## Hodbert (2011 Augusztus 9)

így tovább


----------



## real777 (2011 Augusztus 9)

kösz


----------



## real777 (2011 Augusztus 9)

köszike


----------



## real777 (2011 Augusztus 9)

gratula


----------



## real777 (2011 Augusztus 9)

bocsika hogy mindent irok csak igy tok majd tölteni


----------



## real777 (2011 Augusztus 9)

nagyon jó oldal


----------



## real777 (2011 Augusztus 9)

NAgyon jó az oldal!
Azt szeretném megkérdezni nem tudna valaki mondani még olyan tipusú rajzfilmeket,mint az idő urai,fritz a macska,gandahar, karmok harca,tehát valami ilyesmi rajzfilmeket?


----------



## billy13 (2011 Augusztus 9)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## billy13 (2011 Augusztus 9)

Köszi!


----------



## billy13 (2011 Augusztus 9)

Egyet értek...


----------



## billy13 (2011 Augusztus 9)

Jó lista!


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

*Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.*



rekuci123 írta:


> 6 db általános megfigyelési szempont bármely általános iskolai tanítási órára vonatkozóan


Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## billy13 (2011 Augusztus 9)

Ezeket én is keresem.


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

Tetszik


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

Hello


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

Szia


----------



## billy13 (2011 Augusztus 9)

igen ez így van


----------



## billy13 (2011 Augusztus 9)

ok


----------



## billy13 (2011 Augusztus 9)

azaz


----------



## billy13 (2011 Augusztus 9)

igen...


----------



## billy13 (2011 Augusztus 9)

fontos


----------



## billy13 (2011 Augusztus 9)

ez jó


----------



## billy13 (2011 Augusztus 9)

okés lesz


----------



## billy13 (2011 Augusztus 9)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

Kösz


----------



## billy13 (2011 Augusztus 9)

dehogyisnem?


----------



## billy13 (2011 Augusztus 9)

vagy mégiscsak?


----------



## billy13 (2011 Augusztus 9)

hová tűntek a válaszaid?


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

Ez kell


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

Jó Napot


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

Napsütést


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

456


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

789


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

135


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

246


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

10 12 14


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

Bocs de kell ez


----------



## Ditta 25 (2011 Augusztus 9)

Én amióta élek mindig féltem, mindentől:sötét, állatok, emberek, magány, vagy éppen a tömeg. Ma már sejtem, hogy nem kívül kell keresni az "ellenséget", hanem önmagunkban. A legtöbb félelem csak a saját magunkba vetett hit hiánya és ezen csak MI magunk tudunk változtatni. Persze ehhez kell a legnagyobb erő - LEGYŐZNI MAGUNKAT!


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

Kösz


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

Tesi


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

123


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

234


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

345


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

132


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

1423


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

25123


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

5544545


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

586565965


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

tztztuzi


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

1237687368741


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

6173657146574ö561


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

fhgjhagjhjgh 5723654763457


----------



## boncsaba (2011 Augusztus 9)

trezutquzruzr erq8et8rt


----------



## Tifany (2011 Augusztus 10)

*hi*



Totyo33 írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Ez a két verzió van meg!
> 
> Totyo



Szia, alig várom, hogy meghallgassam, de ahhoz 20 üzenetet kell írnom.


----------



## Tifany (2011 Augusztus 10)

sziasztok, esetleg operett alapok is vannak valakinek,
üdv


----------



## Tifany (2011 Augusztus 10)

A "Gyerünk Tubicám, se kocsink, se lovunk" c. dal alapját keresem.
Megvan valakinek, üdv


----------



## Tifany (2011 Augusztus 10)

Pardon, kérdőjel, nem vessző.


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

koszonok mindent


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

**

koszi


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

koszi


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

kosz


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

sok minden hasznalahato


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

jo


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

szukseges


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

felhasznalom


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

jol jon a segitseg


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

jo ez


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

kosz a segitseget


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

sok hasznos anyag


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

koszike


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

jo lez


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

szuper


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

sokat segit


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

sokat felhasznalok


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)

:d


----------



## Fusulet (2011 Augusztus 10)




----------



## Valéria óvoda (2011 Augusztus 10)

1


----------



## Valéria óvoda (2011 Augusztus 10)

2


----------



## Valéria óvoda (2011 Augusztus 10)

3


----------



## Valéria óvoda (2011 Augusztus 10)

4


----------



## valintandi (2011 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok! 
Akkor kezdem én is a gyűjtögetést!


----------



## valintandi (2011 Augusztus 10)

15


----------



## valintandi (2011 Augusztus 10)

14


----------



## valintandi (2011 Augusztus 10)

13


----------



## valintandi (2011 Augusztus 10)

12


----------



## valintandi (2011 Augusztus 10)

11


----------



## valintandi (2011 Augusztus 10)

Már csak a fele van hátra...


----------



## valintandi (2011 Augusztus 10)

9


----------



## valintandi (2011 Augusztus 10)

8


----------



## valintandi (2011 Augusztus 10)

7


----------



## valintandi (2011 Augusztus 10)

6


----------



## valintandi (2011 Augusztus 10)

4


----------



## valintandi (2011 Augusztus 10)

3


----------



## valintandi (2011 Augusztus 10)

2


----------



## valintandi (2011 Augusztus 10)

1


----------



## valintandi (2011 Augusztus 10)

Megvan!!!


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 10)

Szia !
Lehet, hogy azért nem látok semmiféle linket, mert még "kezdő tag" vagyok ?
Köszönettel: netmum


----------



## borosa (2011 Augusztus 10)

Tifany írta:


> sziasztok, esetleg operett alapok is vannak valakinek,
> üdv[/QUOTEIgen vannak Küldök kóstolót)))
> Ha kell még küldök


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 10)

Tifany írta:


> A "Gyerünk Tubicám, se kocsink, se lovunk" c. dal alapját keresem.
> Megvan valakinek, üdv


Szia ! Sajnos nekem nincs, de drukkolok, hogy megkapd !
Nekem is jó lenne !
Netmum


----------



## pjanos79 (2011 Augusztus 10)

Nagyon jó a gyűjtemény. Köszönöm.


----------



## Paulaphu (2011 Augusztus 10)

Annyira kuka vagyok, hogy nem ertem hogyan lehet a 20 uzenetet gyorsan elerni. de meg kell hogy mondjam, olyan erdekes temakat talaltam, hogy mar reg aludnom kene' de egyszeruen nincs kedvem abbahagyni a bongeszest.


----------



## Paulaphu (2011 Augusztus 10)

de most mar tenyleg megyek aludni, holnap este fujbol folytatom. koszi a segitseget


----------



## symon2000 (2011 Augusztus 10)

1


----------



## symon2000 (2011 Augusztus 10)

2


----------



## symon2000 (2011 Augusztus 10)

4


----------



## symon2000 (2011 Augusztus 10)

5


----------



## symon2000 (2011 Augusztus 10)

2


----------



## symon2000 (2011 Augusztus 10)

15


----------



## symon2000 (2011 Augusztus 10)

88


----------



## symon2000 (2011 Augusztus 10)

55


----------



## István555 (2011 Augusztus 10)

10


----------



## István555 (2011 Augusztus 10)

11


----------



## symon2000 (2011 Augusztus 10)

147


----------



## István555 (2011 Augusztus 10)

12


----------



## István555 (2011 Augusztus 10)

13


----------



## István555 (2011 Augusztus 10)

14: 444:


----------



## István555 (2011 Augusztus 10)

15:777:


----------



## István555 (2011 Augusztus 10)

Sok.


----------



## István555 (2011 Augusztus 10)

17:00:


----------



## István555 (2011 Augusztus 10)

18: Arrow:


----------



## István555 (2011 Augusztus 10)

19


----------



## István555 (2011 Augusztus 10)

20:idea:


----------



## István555 (2011 Augusztus 10)

21 a biztonság kedvéért.


----------



## hokuspokus (2011 Augusztus 10)

hoki


----------



## Újbácsi (2011 Augusztus 10)

Köszönöm, akkor 2...


----------



## Újbácsi (2011 Augusztus 10)

...aztán 3...


----------



## Újbácsi (2011 Augusztus 10)

...meg egy, az 4...


----------



## Újbácsi (2011 Augusztus 10)

...és 5!
Köszönöm, de tényleg nem akartam megkerülni a rendszert.
Hajrá!


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 10)

Ki?


----------



## macikalacika (2011 Augusztus 10)

10


----------



## Lindababa (2011 Augusztus 11)

*Kérés!*

Szia!
Szeretném letölteni ezeket a gyermekdalokat, de nem tudom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást. Nem vagyok egy csacsogós típus, butaságot meg minek írjak, mikor csak letölteni szeretnék? Hogyan lehetne ezt megoldani? Előre is köszönöm! Linda


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

sziasztok!


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

sziasztok


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

én még új vagyok itt


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

nagyon szeretnék letölteni egy zenét de nem lehet


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

sziasztok


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

ez még csak 8


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

ez a kilencedik


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

tizedik


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

nagyon lassan lesz meg a 20


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

nagyon kellene egy zene,de csak igy lehet


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

ez a tizennegyedik


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

sziasztok


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

én még nagyon kezdő vagyok


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

ez a tizenhatodik


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

már csak három kell


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

nagyon nehezen jön össze


----------



## Ilkiko (2011 Augusztus 11)

én is itt vagyok!


----------



## Ilkiko (2011 Augusztus 11)

azt sem tudom mennyinél járok


----------



## Ilkiko (2011 Augusztus 11)

szeretnék letölteni pár dolgot


----------



## Ilkiko (2011 Augusztus 11)

közben filmet nézek


----------



## Ilkiko (2011 Augusztus 11)

még csak most találtam rá erre az oldalra


----------



## Ilkiko (2011 Augusztus 11)

igen hasznosnak tűnik a honlap


----------



## Ilkiko (2011 Augusztus 11)

lassan tanulom a szabályokat is


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

sziasztok


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

én is számolgatok


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

már 23 van de még mindig nem enged letölteni


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

akkor kezdem elölről


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

ez a második


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

három


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

négy


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

öt


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

hat


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

hét


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

nagyon lassan halad


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

csak egy számot szeretnék letölteni, már 32 üzenetem van , és még mindig nem engedi miért van ez


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

még mindig nem sikerült


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

még próbálkozom egy párszor


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

harminc hat


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

harminc hét


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

harminc nyolc


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

harminc kilenc


----------



## alexavagyok (2011 Augusztus 11)

ha még most se sikerül azt hiszem feladom


----------



## Paulaphu (2011 Augusztus 11)

koszonom a segitseget'


----------



## Paulaphu (2011 Augusztus 11)

21


----------



## Paulaphu (2011 Augusztus 11)

mar csak 12 kell


----------



## Paulaphu (2011 Augusztus 11)

mar csak 11


----------



## Paulaphu (2011 Augusztus 11)

Koszi nagyon megegyszer is a segitsegedet, mar csak 10


----------



## Paulaphu (2011 Augusztus 11)

orok halam' mar csak 9


----------



## Paulaphu (2011 Augusztus 11)

nem tudok atmenni mas temara... mar csak 8


----------



## Paulaphu (2011 Augusztus 11)

szerencses szam, 7


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 11)

tutti kis zene.köszi


----------



## Paulaphu (2011 Augusztus 11)

lassan meg lesz, csak 6


----------



## Paulaphu (2011 Augusztus 11)

kituno osztalyzat, 5


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 11)

*kaczor feri*

én úgy tudom még nem jelent meg az új albuma


----------



## Paulaphu (2011 Augusztus 11)

mar csak 4


----------



## Paulaphu (2011 Augusztus 11)

mar csak 3


----------



## Paulaphu (2011 Augusztus 11)

hurra last one


----------



## Paulaphu (2011 Augusztus 11)

congratulation


----------



## citabella (2011 Augusztus 11)

Szia Lindababa!
Van egy fórum kicsit lennebb, ott megszerezheted a 20 h.sz. Az a címe, hogy..,,Új tagoknak a 20 hozzászlás megszerzésére....


----------



## Kitari (2011 Augusztus 11)

Ez a lehetőség nagyon kedves tőled, igen jólesik ez a segítség nyújtás. Köszi Kitari


----------



## Loktar (2011 Augusztus 11)

Helló mindenki!


----------



## Loktar (2011 Augusztus 11)

Nagyon jó, hogy itt össze lehet gyorsan szedni a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## Loktar (2011 Augusztus 11)

Még 17 van hátra


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 11)

*Köszi*



koko1 írta:


> Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek,és üdvözlök mindenkit az új oldalon!Úgy gondoltam én is beszálok egy röpke kis nótával.
> Fogadjátok sok szeretettel.
> És Üdv az Aranycsapatnak :Koko1


 

KöszKösz


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 11)

**

Anyukám temetésére szeretném, de még várnom kell mert kell 2 nap + 20 hozzászólás


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 11)

*..*

..


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 11)

*,,,*

,,,


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 11)

**



ernest1000 írta:


> \\m/


 

Köszi


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 11)

Köszi


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 11)

**

Köszönöm


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 11)

**

köszi


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 11)

Köszönöm


----------



## wingtsun (2011 Augusztus 11)

20 hozzászólás  Ha Kicsi fiam és lányom hagyja akkor meglesz nekem is


----------



## wingtsun (2011 Augusztus 11)

Bár már hívnak hogy "csicsija"
Na mindegy holnap majd folytajuk


----------



## Nord90 (2011 Augusztus 11)

Köszönöm


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

*Köszöntő*

Nagyon örülök , köszöntök mindenkit, ez az első hozzászólásom


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

Így is lehet?


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

100


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

99


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

98


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

97


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

88


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

77


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

66


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

Írjak még ?


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

Szívesen böngészek is, de így biztosan gyorsabb


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

55


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

44


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

vagy ez lustaság?


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

33


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

22


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

101


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

102


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

103


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

Ez az utolsó! Köszönöm szépen


----------



## leányka21 (2011 Augusztus 11)

Örültem Nektek


----------



## manikoaniko (2011 Augusztus 11)

Szia Leányka!
Gyorsan megszerezheted a 20 üzenetedet a szójátékokban!


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

új néven újra itt


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

1


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

3


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

4


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

5


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

6


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

7


----------



## lunguly81 (2011 Augusztus 12)

sajnos nem megy a letöltés..


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

8


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

9


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

10


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

11


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

12


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

13


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

14


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

számolás2


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

számolás3


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

számolás4


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

számolás5


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

számolás6


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

15


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

számolás1


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

7


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

16


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

8


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

9


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

10


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

17


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

11


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

18


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

12


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

13


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

14


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

15


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

16


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

17


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

19


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

18


----------



## monigulyas (2011 Augusztus 12)

Köszönöm


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

19


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

20


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

21


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

1


----------



## femaga (2011 Augusztus 12)

2


----------



## wingtsun (2011 Augusztus 12)

3??? Jó reggelt, Jó napot, Jó éjszakát! Na meg persze jó szurkolást


----------



## enable (2011 Augusztus 12)

Én inkább szeretném megköszönni, hogy itt lehetek és hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.

Szép napot Mindenkinek,

Balázs.


----------



## enable (2011 Augusztus 12)

illarne írta:


> abba a hitbe voltam hogy csak nekem van ennyi kevés üzenetem,de hát sokan vannak akik ebbe a cipöbe járnak
> énis szivesen beszélgetek akár kivel akinek valami gondja van,csak senki nem kér belöle,hát ez van



szeritem sokan beszélgetnének... nekem mindig az a bajom, hogy kevés az időm és egy idő után elegem lesz, hogy a hosszú leveleimet leírjam... és persze türelmetlenül várom mindig a válaszokat.


----------



## enable (2011 Augusztus 12)

kemény, hogy egy topic-ok ilyenre használjunk...


----------



## enable (2011 Augusztus 12)

de sajnos aljas módon nekem is szükségem van rá. 

Ne haragudjatok érte....


----------



## enable (2011 Augusztus 12)

továbbra is rabolom a helyet és mások idejét, mikor elolvassák ezt... 
tényleg 2


----------



## enable (2011 Augusztus 12)

még 1 picit..


----------



## enable (2011 Augusztus 12)

már nem is kell olyan sok.


----------



## enable (2011 Augusztus 12)

de azért kellemes hétvégét kívánok mindenkinek...


----------



## enable (2011 Augusztus 12)

ezzel kiengesztelve azokat akik az üzeneteim miatt szenvednek...


----------



## enable (2011 Augusztus 12)

már csk 5 kell...


----------



## enable (2011 Augusztus 12)

még 4...


----------



## enable (2011 Augusztus 12)

no még 3...


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

Nos, én sem akartam megkerülni a rendszert, de időm kevés..
Legyen nagyon szép napotok!


----------



## enable (2011 Augusztus 12)

2


----------



## Rolyra (2011 Augusztus 12)

Ez nagyon szép gyüjtemény.


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

Még csak 4. ajajj


----------



## enable (2011 Augusztus 12)

mindenkinek abból van a legkevesebb..


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

Mi értelme ennek a 20 üzenetes korlátozásnak?


----------



## enable (2011 Augusztus 12)

ööö


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

Még hogy az idő nekünk dolgozik.. Én úgy érzem folyamatosan ellenem. De, sebaj.. Még jó hogy nem sietek sehova.


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

Te hol ?


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

AZ IGAZSÁGOT REJTŐ 7 FÁTYOL

Szerző
Ruediger Schache
Oldalszám
200
Méret
140x180
Kötés
Keményfedeles
ISBN
9789635290789
Megjelenés dátuma
2010-10-19


Rövid jellemzés
Ha rátalálsz az igazságra, az életed megtelik szeretettel. Az igazsághoz vezető út hét illúzión visz keresztül, amelyeket meg kell törnöd, mielőtt elérnéd a valódi megértést.

Ha rátalálsz az igazságra, az életed megtelik szeretettel.
Az igazsághoz vezető út hét illúzión visz keresztül, amelyeket meg kell törnöd, mielőtt elérnéd a valódi megértést. Az illúziók fátylai eltakarják szemed elől a lényeget. Amint megérted céljukat és fellebbented őket, az egész életed sokkal könnyebb és élvezetesebb lesz: a konfliktusok megoldódnak, a kapcsolatok elmélyülnek, és elérkezik az idő a belső béke és erő számára.
Ruediger Schache hét lépésben vezet végig a felszabadulás folyamatán. Amint megismered valódi éned megtalálásának gyógyító erejét, megtanulod jobban szeretni mind önmagadat, mind pedig másokat.
Léteznek benned erők, amelyek pont úgy működnek, mint egy bűvész: illúziókat ébresztenek, és eltakarják szemed elől a valós történéseket. Ezek a fátylak elhomályosítják az észlelésedet, a tudatodat és a gondolkodásodat, s emiatt sajátos módon észleled a világot, az életet, a különféle eseményeket, dolgokat, embereket és saját magadat. Ilyen erő lehet például egy-egy félelem, rossz tapasztalat, automatikusan beinduló, erőteljes érzelem, a különösen intenzív kívánságok vagy egy alapvető tévedés. Az egyetlen fegyver ellenük, ha megérted működésüket. A valóság megértése során fellebbennek szemed elől az illúzió fátylai: egy pillanat alatt gyökeresen megváltozik, hogy mit tartasz igaznak, és az adott témával kapcsolatos érzelmeid is merőben új formát öltenek. És mivel a kisugárzásodat a gondolataid és az érzéseid határozzák meg, azon nyomban át fog alakulni az emberekre és az eseményekre ható vonzerőd is.
A felszabadító igazság titka csak arra vár, hogy felfedezd!
Ruediger Schache tudatkutató, író, újságíró, szemináriumvezető, tanácsadó és előadó. Közgazdasági és pszichológiai tanulmányai után hosszú évekig Németország egyik legsikeresebb ipari vállalatának az igazgatója volt. Ma újságíróként és íróként tevékenykedik. Beutazta az Egyesült Államokat, Mexikót és Ázsiát, és két évet egy brazil gyógyintézetben töltött. Utazásai során számos továbbképzésen is részt vett, mély és átfogó szemléletmódot alakított ki a személyes valóságról, a szeretetről, a kapcsolatokról és az emberi lét értelméről. Tudását szemináriumok, előadások és tanácsadások formájában adja át az embereknek. 2009-ben jelent meg bestsellere, A Szívmágnes Titkai.
Előszó / Az igazság hatalma
Az első fátyol / Öntudatlanság
A második fátyol / Félelem
A harmadik fátyol / Gondolatok
A negyedik fátyol / Kívánságok
Az ötödik fátyol / Belső konfliktusok
A hatodik fátyol / Érzelmek
A hetedik fátyol / Önámítás 
Függelék / A 7 fátyol mögött rejlő igazság
Előszó
Az igazság hatalma
Nincsenek véletlenek. Sem külső, sem belső világunkban. Ha arra törekszel, hogy megértsd, miként hatnak érzéseid és gondolataid a környező világra, egyre mélyebb felismerésekhez és kérdésekhez fogsz jutni önmagaddal és az életeddel kapcsolatban. 
Ha példának okáért életedet a gondolatok és az érzések határozzák meg, akkor vajon ki vagy mi határozza meg gondolataidat és érzéseidet? Mi okozza, hogy jól vagy rosszul érzed magad? Hogy félelmet vagy boldogságot érzel? Hogy kétkedsz vagy bizakodsz, hogy kitartasz vagy feladod? Hogy sokat töprengsz vagy megtalálod belső nyugalmadat? És pontosan mi okozza, hogy az életedben bizonyos embereket és eseményeket így vagy úgy észlelsz?
Mindennapi érzéseid és gondolataid részei annak a csodálatos, finomhangolású rendszernek, amely téged mint embert alkot. Az ebben a rendszerben pontosan meghatározott erők összjátéka szerint alakul minden, amit átélsz. Ha nem tudsz ezekről az erőkről, vagy nem veszel róluk tudomást, azok önállósulnak. Ilyenkor gyakran fátyolként borulnak a tudatodra, és meghatározzák, mit látsz és mit nem, pontosan mikor és mit érzel, hogyan reagálsz, és végső soron azt is, hogy mit gondolsz, és milyen eredményre jutsz vagy éppen nem jutsz. Ha tudatosan észleled ezeket az erőket, akkor elejét veheted, hogy azok önkényesen határozzák meg, ami veled történik, amit kifelé sugárzol és magadhoz vonzol. Ekkor minden mintha magától elrendeződne, nyugalom és világosság uralkodik az életedben. Ekkor nyílik meg a tér az igazi éned, vágyaid és életcéljaid számára – legfőképpen pedig a mások és önmagad iránti szeretet számára. 
Ahhoz, hogy ez megtörténhessen, nem kell megváltoznod. Semmit nem kell tanulnod és tenned. Nem kell gyakorolnod, vágyakozod vagy bármit „jóvá tenned”. Még csak erőfeszítésre sincs szükség. 
Abban a pillanatban, amikor életed valamely területén magaddal és az életeddel kapcsolatban sikerül tökéletesen megértened valamit, az a valami meg is fog változni. A valós megértés olyan, mintha szemed elől fellebbennének a fátylak: egy pillanat alatt alapvetően megváltozik az igazság látására irányuló képességed. A megértés lehetőségeinek kitágításával az adott témákkal kapcsolatos érzelmeid is azonnal meg fognak változni. És mivel a kisugárzásodat a gondolataid és az érzéseid határozzák meg, ezért azon nyomban át fog alakulni az emberekre és az eseményekre ható vonzerőd is. 
Az a tudás, hogy életed belső és külső eseményei valójában hogyan függnek össze – ami segít, hogy tudatlanságból ne ismételd vagy blokkold azokat –, nos, ez „az igazság ereje”. 
Illúzió és igazság
Hogyan is működik az igazság? És hogyan az illúzió és a képzelődés?
Láttál-e már bűvészt élőben vagy a televízióban, és megfigyelted-e már, hogyan műveli a leghihetetlenebb dolgokat? Valójában nem varázsol, ezt mindenki tudja. Mégis különleges tudással és különleges képességekkel rendelkezik. Ebben rejlik az a vonzerő, amelyet az emberekre gyakorol.
Mennyi ideig tudna egy ilyen mágus bűvöletben tartani, ha ismernéd az összes trükkjét? Ha hirtelen fény gyúlna a terem minden oldalán, és te lassított felvételen megfigyelhetnéd valamennyi tárgyat és mozdulatot? Ha magad előtt látnád a teljes igazságot? A bűvölet hamar szertefoszlana. Szemed azonnal látná, amit korábban nem látott. A bűvész elveszítené fölötted a hatalmát. Egy olyan mágusra, akinek ismered a trükkjeit, sem időt, sem energiát nem áldoznál, de még a belépőjegyért sem adnál ki pénzt. 
Rendszeredben léteznek olyan erők, amelyek bűvészként működnek. Illúziókat ébresztenek, és eltakarják szemed elől a valós történéseket. Ezek a fátylak elhomályosítják észlelésed, tudatod és gondolkodásod. És nem tehetsz ellenük semmit, csak akkor, ha megérted működésüket. Abban a pillanatban a fátyol lehull, és te más szemmel nézel a világra. 
Ahhoz, hogy megváltoztathass és elrendezhess valamit, alapvető fontosságú a megfigyelés és a megértés. Ha tudod, hogyan működnek az erők emberi rendszeredben, akkor életed megfigyelőjévé és tudatos alakítójává válhatsz. Ugyanakkor mindinkább szeretni fogod Önmagad, hiszen egyre jobban megérted majd. 
„Aki másokat ismer, okos.
Aki önmagát ismeri, bölcs.”
Lao-ce
kínai filozófus, a taoizmus megalapítója
Kr. e. 6. század


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

AZ IGAZSÁGOT REJTŐ 7 FÁTYOL

Szerző
Ruediger Schache
Oldalszám
200
Méret
140x180
Kötés
Keményfedeles
ISBN
9789635290789
Megjelenés dátuma
2010-10-19


Rövid jellemzés
Ha rátalálsz az igazságra, az életed megtelik szeretettel. Az igazsághoz vezető út hét illúzión visz keresztül, amelyeket meg kell törnöd, mielőtt elérnéd a valódi megértést.

Ha rátalálsz az igazságra, az életed megtelik szeretettel.
Az igazsághoz vezető út hét illúzión visz keresztül, amelyeket meg kell törnöd, mielőtt elérnéd a valódi megértést. Az illúziók fátylai eltakarják szemed elől a lényeget. Amint megérted céljukat és fellebbented őket, az egész életed sokkal könnyebb és élvezetesebb lesz: a konfliktusok megoldódnak, a kapcsolatok elmélyülnek, és elérkezik az idő a belső béke és erő számára.
Ruediger Schache hét lépésben vezet végig a felszabadulás folyamatán. Amint megismered valódi éned megtalálásának gyógyító erejét, megtanulod jobban szeretni mind önmagadat, mind pedig másokat.
Léteznek benned erők, amelyek pont úgy működnek, mint egy bűvész: illúziókat ébresztenek, és eltakarják szemed elől a valós történéseket. Ezek a fátylak elhomályosítják az észlelésedet, a tudatodat és a gondolkodásodat, s emiatt sajátos módon észleled a világot, az életet, a különféle eseményeket, dolgokat, embereket és saját magadat. Ilyen erő lehet például egy-egy félelem, rossz tapasztalat, automatikusan beinduló, erőteljes érzelem, a különösen intenzív kívánságok vagy egy alapvető tévedés. Az egyetlen fegyver ellenük, ha megérted működésüket. A valóság megértése során fellebbennek szemed elől az illúzió fátylai: egy pillanat alatt gyökeresen megváltozik, hogy mit tartasz igaznak, és az adott témával kapcsolatos érzelmeid is merőben új formát öltenek. És mivel a kisugárzásodat a gondolataid és az érzéseid határozzák meg, azon nyomban át fog alakulni az emberekre és az eseményekre ható vonzerőd is.
A felszabadító igazság titka csak arra vár, hogy felfedezd!
Ruediger Schache tudatkutató, író, újságíró, szemináriumvezető, tanácsadó és előadó. Közgazdasági és pszichológiai tanulmányai után hosszú évekig Németország egyik legsikeresebb ipari vállalatának az igazgatója volt. Ma újságíróként és íróként tevékenykedik. Beutazta az Egyesült Államokat, Mexikót és Ázsiát, és két évet egy brazil gyógyintézetben töltött. Utazásai során számos továbbképzésen is részt vett, mély és átfogó szemléletmódot alakított ki a személyes valóságról, a szeretetről, a kapcsolatokról és az emberi lét értelméről. Tudását szemináriumok, előadások és tanácsadások formájában adja át az embereknek. 2009-ben jelent meg bestsellere, A Szívmágnes Titkai.
Előszó / Az igazság hatalma
Az első fátyol / Öntudatlanság
A második fátyol / Félelem
A harmadik fátyol / Gondolatok
A negyedik fátyol / Kívánságok
Az ötödik fátyol / Belső konfliktusok
A hatodik fátyol / Érzelmek
A hetedik fátyol / Önámítás 
Függelék / A 7 fátyol mögött rejlő igazság
Előszó
Az igazság hatalma
Nincsenek véletlenek. Sem külső, sem belső világunkban. Ha arra törekszel, hogy megértsd, miként hatnak érzéseid és gondolataid a környező világra, egyre mélyebb felismerésekhez és kérdésekhez fogsz jutni önmagaddal és az életeddel kapcsolatban. 
Ha példának okáért életedet a gondolatok és az érzések határozzák meg, akkor vajon ki vagy mi határozza meg gondolataidat és érzéseidet? Mi okozza, hogy jól vagy rosszul érzed magad? Hogy félelmet vagy boldogságot érzel? Hogy kétkedsz vagy bizakodsz, hogy kitartasz vagy feladod? Hogy sokat töprengsz vagy megtalálod belső nyugalmadat? És pontosan mi okozza, hogy az életedben bizonyos embereket és eseményeket így vagy úgy észlelsz?
Mindennapi érzéseid és gondolataid részei annak a csodálatos, finomhangolású rendszernek, amely téged mint embert alkot. Az ebben a rendszerben pontosan meghatározott erők összjátéka szerint alakul minden, amit átélsz. Ha nem tudsz ezekről az erőkről, vagy nem veszel róluk tudomást, azok önállósulnak. Ilyenkor gyakran fátyolként borulnak a tudatodra, és meghatározzák, mit látsz és mit nem, pontosan mikor és mit érzel, hogyan reagálsz, és végső soron azt is, hogy mit gondolsz, és milyen eredményre jutsz vagy éppen nem jutsz. Ha tudatosan észleled ezeket az erőket, akkor elejét veheted, hogy azok önkényesen határozzák meg, ami veled történik, amit kifelé sugárzol és magadhoz vonzol. Ekkor minden mintha magától elrendeződne, nyugalom és világosság uralkodik az életedben. Ekkor nyílik meg a tér az igazi éned, vágyaid és életcéljaid számára – legfőképpen pedig a mások és önmagad iránti szeretet számára. 
Ahhoz, hogy ez megtörténhessen, nem kell megváltoznod. Semmit nem kell tanulnod és tenned. Nem kell gyakorolnod, vágyakozod vagy bármit „jóvá tenned”. Még csak erőfeszítésre sincs szükség. 
Abban a pillanatban, amikor életed valamely területén magaddal és az életeddel kapcsolatban sikerül tökéletesen megértened valamit, az a valami meg is fog változni. A valós megértés olyan, mintha szemed elől fellebbennének a fátylak: egy pillanat alatt alapvetően megváltozik az igazság látására irányuló képességed. A megértés lehetőségeinek kitágításával az adott témákkal kapcsolatos érzelmeid is azonnal meg fognak változni. És mivel a kisugárzásodat a gondolataid és az érzéseid határozzák meg, ezért azon nyomban át fog alakulni az emberekre és az eseményekre ható vonzerőd is. 
Az a tudás, hogy életed belső és külső eseményei valójában hogyan függnek össze – ami segít, hogy tudatlanságból ne ismételd vagy blokkold azokat –, nos, ez „az igazság ereje”. 
Illúzió és igazság
Hogyan is működik az igazság? És hogyan az illúzió és a képzelődés?
Láttál-e már bűvészt élőben vagy a televízióban, és megfigyelted-e már, hogyan műveli a leghihetetlenebb dolgokat? Valójában nem varázsol, ezt mindenki tudja. Mégis különleges tudással és különleges képességekkel rendelkezik. Ebben rejlik az a vonzerő, amelyet az emberekre gyakorol.
Mennyi ideig tudna egy ilyen mágus bűvöletben tartani, ha ismernéd az összes trükkjét? Ha hirtelen fény gyúlna a terem minden oldalán, és te lassított felvételen megfigyelhetnéd valamennyi tárgyat és mozdulatot? Ha magad előtt látnád a teljes igazságot? A bűvölet hamar szertefoszlana. Szemed azonnal látná, amit korábban nem látott. A bűvész elveszítené fölötted a hatalmát. Egy olyan mágusra, akinek ismered a trükkjeit, sem időt, sem energiát nem áldoznál, de még a belépőjegyért sem adnál ki pénzt. 
Rendszeredben léteznek olyan erők, amelyek bűvészként működnek. Illúziókat ébresztenek, és eltakarják szemed elől a valós történéseket. Ezek a fátylak elhomályosítják észlelésed, tudatod és gondolkodásod. És nem tehetsz ellenük semmit, csak akkor, ha megérted működésüket. Abban a pillanatban a fátyol lehull, és te más szemmel nézel a világra. 
Ahhoz, hogy megváltoztathass és elrendezhess valamit, alapvető fontosságú a megfigyelés és a megértés. Ha tudod, hogyan működnek az erők emberi rendszeredben, akkor életed megfigyelőjévé és tudatos alakítójává válhatsz. Ugyanakkor mindinkább szeretni fogod Önmagad, hiszen egyre jobban megérted majd. 
„Aki másokat ismer, okos.
Aki önmagát ismeri, bölcs.”
Lao-ce
kínai filozófus, a taoizmus megalapítója
Kr. e. 6. század


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

*Isten számít Rád*​ 
Egyedül Isten tud alkotni, 
De az alkotást te tudod érvényre juttatni.
​Egyedül Isten tud életet ajándékozni,
De te tudod tovább adni, és óvni.
​Egyedül Isten tud egészséget ajándékozni,
De te tudod megtartani, és a beteget gyógyítani.
​Egyedül Isten tud hitet ajándékozni,
De te tudod a bizonyosságodat adni.
​Egyedül Isten tud reménységet plántálni,
De te tudsz a testvérnek bizalmat szavazni.
​Egyedül Isten tud szeretetet ajándékozni,
De te tudsz mást szeretetre tanítani.
​Egyedül Isten tud békét ajándékozni, 
De egyedül te egy mosolyt.
​Egyedül Isten tud erőt adni,
De te tudsz az elcsüggedtbe erőt önteni.
​Egyedül Isten az Út,
De te tudod azt másnak megmutatni.
​Egyedül Isten a Fény,
De te tudsz mások szemébe ragyogást hozni.
​Isten egymagában mindenre képes,
Mégis úgy látta jónak, hogy Rád is számítson.

(egy brazil bázisközösség imája)​


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

*Biegelbauer Pál féle*​*Fényadók imája:*​​*Köszönöm, hogy vagy, hogy találkoztunk, szeretlek.*

*Elfogadlak – akárki vagy, akármilyen vagy.*

*Nem várok tőled semmit.*

*Nem megváltoztatni akarlak, hanem megváltozni akarok általad.*


*Köszönöm, hogy léted arra indít, hogy túllépjem felszíni önmagam,*

*és a tolakodó lényegtelenen túl felismerhetem a benned és bennem*

*lakozó Mindenséget, azt, hogy a Mindenség Szívében egyek vagyunk.*


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

*Atlantiszi ima*​ 
Istenem, Atyám — én itt vagyok;
Hasson át a Te szent lelkednek ereje.
Föld, Anyám — én itt vagyok;
Hasson át engem a Te szent éltednek ereje.
Istenem, Teremtőm — én itt vagyok;
Hasson át engem teremtő hatalmad ereje.
Földanya, Éltetőm — én itt vagyok;
Hasson át engem megújhodásodnak ereje.
Atyám — én itt vagyok;
Minden csöndben részed vagyok:
Erő vagyok a Te erődből,
Szellem a szellemedből;
Lélek vagyok én.
Engedd lelkem rezdüléseit minden emberhez.
Szeretet;
Minden-ami-van, enyém,
Mert én, mint minden-ami-van, Tiéd vagyok.
Oldozd fel, ami rejtve van,
Változtasd meg, ami holnap a sötétségbe fúl,
Gyógyítsd meg a harmóniát nélkülözőt.
Lény vagyok — Lét vagyok — Tiéd vagyok
Atyám — én itt vagyok.


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

*Kahunák imája:*​​​​Szülői Lelkem, Védő Szellemem, hívlak!​Szülői Lelkem, Védő Szellemem, vezess!​Hálás vagyok Neked az összes javakért,​Melyeket teremtesz számomra​A Te tökéletes teredben,​És amelyek megjelennek ​Az Én fizikai síkomon.​


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

Égi Atyám,​Add meg nekünk, hogy mindenkor felismerjük,​Hogy Te és mi egyek vagyunk,​Hogy általad lettünk, és Hozzád térünk vissza!​Add meg nekünk, hogy az Örökkévalóság Angyala legyen velünk,​Hogy az Örök Élet végtelen óceánjához eljuthassunk.​Add, hogy a Bölcsesség Angyala irányítsa gondolatainkat,​Hogy akaratodat megértsük, és mindenkor Téged kövessünk!​Add, hogy a Szeretet Angyala tisztítsa meg érzéseinket,​És vezérelje minden tettünket.​Add, hogy az Erő angyala legyen velünk,​Hogy választott utunkról le ne térjünk.​Add, hogy a Kreativitás Angyala ajándékozzon meg alkotóerővel,​Hogy kedvünk leljük minden tettünkben.​És add, hogy a Harmónia angyala legyen velünk mindig mindenben!​


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

Föld Anyám,​Add meg nekünk, hogy mindenkor felismerjük,​Hogy Te és mi egyek vagyunk,​Hogy általad lettünk, és Hozzád térünk vissza!​Add, hogy az Élet Angyala járja át a testünket,​Hogy az élet törvényét felismerhessük általa.​Add, hogy az Öröm Angyala járjon át bennünket,​Hogy életünket derű és szépség töltse be.​ Add, hogy a Föld Angyala ajándékozza nekünk az élet táplálékát,​Hogy egészséget és boldogságot nyerjünk általa.​Add, hogy a Víz Angyala ajándékozza nekünk az élet vizét,​Hogy általa testünk megtisztulhasson.​Add, hogy a Nap Angyala adja nekünk az élet tüzét,​És világítsa meg utunk mindenkor.​Add, hogy a Levegő Angyala adja nekünk az élet leheletét,​Hogy általa felismerjük a Szent Törvényt!​Ó Örökélet Angyala, Adj lelkünknek örök életet!​


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

„Életetek legyen egyetlen imádság az Úrhoz, szavak nélkül, tetteitek által. Ha mégis beszéltek, úgy tegyétek azt alázattal és szeretettel, és szívetek legyen nyitva az angyaloknak, kik imáitokat az Úrhoz viszik.”
F. E. Eckard Strohm


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

Uram, te kinyilatkoztattad nekem örök titkaidat, ​Fenséges tudásod feltártad előttem. ​Általad léteznek mindenek, ​s rajtad kívül nincsen semmi sem. ​Szívemet törvényeiddel te vezéreld, ​Lépteimet te vigyázd, ​s vezess a jó úton oda, ​hol öröktől fogva Te lakozol. ​


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

Égi Atyám, ​Add meg nekünk, hogy bőségben élhessünk ​Az általad teremtett világban, ​Hogy száműzhessük a nélkülözést. ​Add meg nekünk, hogy a te törvényed szerint ​Gondolkodjunk, cselekedjünk és szóljunk! ​A fény gyermeke így lép előszörre ​a jó és nemes gondolatok által, ​a bölcsesség szent birodalmába. ​Másodszorra, jó és nemes szavai által ​A szeretet birodalmának lakója lesz. ​Harmadik lépésével, melyet megtesz tetteinek jóságával, ​Az erő szent birodalma lesz otthona. ​És utoljára, a negyedik lépéssel, a fény gyermeke ​A végtelen fény birodalmát kapja örökségül! ​


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

Hála tölt el, Égi Atyám ​Mert felemeltél engem a végtelen magasságba, ​s én csodáid közt létezhetem. ​A föld mélységeiből vezetsz engem Határtalan közelségedhez. ​Tisztává teszel, És testem a föld angyalainak fénylő seregében, ​Szellemem, pedig a mennyei angyalok gyülekezetében ragyog. ​Te adsz örök életet nekünk, ​És mi hálaénekkel dicsérjük tetteidet és csodáidat Nap mint nap. ​


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

Bárcsak az Égi Atya és a Földanya
Szent és fenséges angyalai járnának
A közösség kertjében, kéz a kézben a fény gyermekeivel,
Megajándékozván őket magasztos ajándékaikkal,
Melyek oly végtelenek, mint a vizeknek folyása,
És oly magasságosak, mint a napnak járása.
Ők azok a szent angyalok,
Kik a világ rendjét vigyázzák az idők kezdete óta.
Munkálkodásuk nyomán eltűnik a halál és pusztulás,
A gonosz végképp száműzetik,
És a Mennyei Atya birodalmában kivirágzik az élet!
Dicsérjük mindannyian az angyalok seregét!
Imádjuk a Földanya szent és adakozó angyalait,
És imádjuk az Égi atya magasztos angyalait,
Az áldást hozó, halhatatlan, szent teremtményeket!
Magasztaljuk fénylő és dicsőséges seregüket,
Mert ők igazságban járnak,
És minden dolgokat elrendeznek az Atya akarata szerint.
Halld meg, ó ember a fény gyermekeinek hangját,
Amint a szent angyalok dicséretét zengik
A földnek és a mennyeknek
És az Égi Atya minden áldott teremtményének!
Ajkuk boldogan hirdeti a mennyeknek szent törvényeit,
Melyek alapjai a napok és évszakok váltakozásának,
És örök oszlopai az isteni rendnek.
Magasztaljuk az áldott, halhatatlan angyalokat,
A mennyei rend fenséges őrizőit!​​


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

Áldja meg a Mennyei Atya
minden jóval és nemessel a fény gyermekeit,
őrizze meg őket mindenkor a gonosztól,
s szívükben gyújtsa meg a világosságnak lángját,
felöltözvén a bölcsességet, 
adjon nekik belátást az élet titkaiba,
Ékesítse fel őket tudásával az örökkévaló dolgoknak.
És a szeretet, melyre mulandóság árnya nem vetül,
Legyen otthonuk mindenkor, az idők végezetéig


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

Mi Atyánk, Univerzum teremtője, aki bennünk vagy. ​Tetteimmel akarom dicsőíteni a neved, ​Új birodalmad bennem és általam jöjjön létre, ​Akaratod testem és szellemem által valósuljon meg. ​Testünk és szellemünk mindennapi eledelét add meg nekünk ma, ​És bocsásd meg a mi tévedéseinket, mert mi nem tudjuk, mit cselekszünk, ​És ahogy mi is megbocsátjuk az emberek tévedéseit. ​És angyalaid által vezess minket a felismerés útjára. ​Mert Tiéd az Univerzum, ​Tiéd a Szeretet, ​És Tiéd a Fény ​Mindörökké ​Ámen ​


----------



## pinklemon (2011 Augusztus 12)

*a Krisztus-korszak tíz parancsolata*​​„Én vagyok az Úr, a te Istened
1. Szabad neked felismerni, hogy én a te Atyád és Anyád vagyok.
2. Szabad neked felismerni, hogy te és én egyek vagyunk.
3. Szabad neked engem és minden létezőt szeretni.
4. Szabad neked harmóniában, egységben élni velem, és minden létezővel.
5. Szabad neked a szellemet az anyag fölé emelni.
6. Szabad neked mindig a fényemben élni.
7. Szabad neked a felismerésre törekedni.
8. Szabad neked a felismerés által az emberiséget kötő 
láncoktól magadat megszabadítani, és a karma kerekét megtörni.
9. Szabad neked a békémet megtartani.
10. Szabad neked a Földet becsülni, és azt az akaratom szerint újjá építeni.
Szabad neked ezeket a parancsolataimat megtartani, hogy visszatérhess hozzám.”


----------



## magton (2011 Augusztus 12)

Köszönöm, csengőhangom frissítve.


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

(1)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

(2)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

kiss(3)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

:d (4)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)




----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

(6)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

(7)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

kiss(8)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

(9)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

(10)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

kiss (11)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

(12)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

(13)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

(14)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

(15)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

(16)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

kiss(17)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

(18)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

(19)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

:d (20)


----------



## foton (2011 Augusztus 12)

(+1)


----------



## magton (2011 Augusztus 12)

láttam


----------



## magton (2011 Augusztus 12)

+ n, k,


----------



## magton (2011 Augusztus 12)

Köszönöm


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 12)

*fg*

dfg


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 12)

cvxy


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 12)

qwer


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 12)

asdd


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

helló, kezdjük


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

ajtó


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

laptop


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

1


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

2


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

3


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

4


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

5?


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

6


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

7


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

9))


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

8


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

7


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

6,5


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

Earl


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

meggyesrétes


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

pí


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

due


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

ohneász


----------



## beszo (2011 Augusztus 12)

és egy ráadás


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 12)

Sziasztok !
Próbálom megérteni a fórumozás szabályait,
de még nem látom a sok fától az erdőt !


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 12)

Előre elnézést kérek, ha valamit rosszul, vagy rossz helyen csinálok !


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 12)

Kellene 20 hozzászólás, de nem látok semmit, amihez hozzá lehetne szólni !


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 12)

Már ketten is próbáltatok segíteni, mégsem megy ez nekem !


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 12)

Kedves JB és Katalin/Anyoka !
Nagyon köszönöm, hogy segíteni próbáltok !


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 12)

Ezt a linket is segítségül kaptam !


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 12)

Azt az üzenetet kaptam, hogy szavazást indíthatok !


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 12)

Csak tudnám, hogyan kell !


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 12)

Nameg, hogy miről !


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 12)

Tudja valaki, hogy mi értelme van annak, amit most csinálok ?


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 12)

Mert ugyan elvileg ez a 15. üzenetem ...


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 12)

... nade kinek is üzenek ???


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 12)

Talán egyszer csak megértem !


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 12)

Vagy nem ??


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 12)

Mindenesetre már csak 1 hiányzik !


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 12)

ÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉÉsssssssssss, 20. !!!


----------



## netmum (2011 Augusztus 12)

Most mi is következik ?


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Augusztus 13)

Jancsi

torpikek

az 5-ik uzenetig irok

mi vagyunk a hupikek

mi vagyunk a torpikek


----------



## wingtsun (2011 Augusztus 13)

Hát "Netmum" ha még te sem tudod kinek üzensz, akkor mi sem tudjuk


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

Sziasztok, új vagyok, s mint már többen előttem, én is kottát szeretnék letölteni, mert sehol másutt nem találtam se neten, se boltokban. Ezért regiztem.


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

Mennyire igaz, vajon, hogy húsz ÉRTELMES hozzászólás kell a regihez? Valaki csak számolhat húszig..., működhet az is? Mert akkor eleve felesleges ez az egész "játék", hogy regi után gyakorlatilag csak fórumozhatsz....


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

Kottát szeretnék, mert sehol sincs. Itt látom, fel van töltve néhány, de azt sem látom, milyen minőség, milyen kíséret, használhatom-e egyáltalán. Jó lenne egy ilyen "betekintő" , hogy azonnal informáljon, megfelelő-e számomra a felkínált példány. Mert most lehet várok 2 napot, írok 20 hozzászólást, és kiderül, hogy használhatatlan az anyag...


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

Ez most önző dolog? Segítség kell, hát igyekszem. Nem más kárára, mert ezt a kottát tényleg nem találtam sehol. Nem egy boltban, internetes áruházban kerestem, én is jobban örülnék, ha egy eredeti példányom lenne. Remélem, az itteni verzió is megfelelő lesz, különben szögre akasztom magam....


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

Énekesnő vagyok. Szuper ötlet ez a megosztás, bár jobban örülnék, ha már most kezembe foghatnám a kottákat. Lesz egy koncertem következő hónapban, s ebből szeretnék készülni... Érthető, hogy nem érek rá....


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

Ráadásul a 48 óra akkor telik le épp, mikor nyaralni indulok. Hétfő 10-kor már tölthetnék, én meg hétfő 8kor ülök kocsiba, hogy aztán egy hétig lógassam a lábam internet hozzáférés nélkül. Annyira bosszantó... Műsort kéne összeállítani, egy klikkre itt a megoldás, és nem is 48 órát, hanem másfél hetet kell várjak rá....


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 13)

íxí


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 13)

sdfs


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 13)

sfda


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

Valójában elkeserítő, hogy hiába dolgozna az ember, a körülményeket nem választhatja meg. Megmondják, mit énekeljek, de kottát nem adnak mellé. Ha pedig nem kapható sehol, meg kell oldjam, különben elvesztem a munkát. Kegyetlen világ a "showbusiness"


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

hát, most próbálom megoldani. Regiztem ide. Várom, hogy leteljen nemcsupán a két nap, hanem a tíz. A telefonom pedig inkább kikapcsolom, hogy a munkaadó ne érjen el


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

Alig várom, hogy leteljen a türelmi idő, amint ropogósra sültem a napon, vár az interaktivitás, s jöhet is a kottám )


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

Ez a CanadaHun azért jól kinőtte magát, lassan a legnagyobb közösségi-megosztó portállá lesz. Roppant hasznos, praktikus, a tagok segítőkészek és kompetensek megannyi témakörben. Szuper kezdeményezés, csak gratulálni tudok.


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

Ha pedig a várva várt kottát is megkapom, örömtáncot járok. Akkor aztán sokkal tartozom majd, min. egy szerteágazó ajánlással ismerőseimnek


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

Melitta, nagyon köszi, hogy sokunk problémáját könnyedén orvoslod, azt hiszem számolatlanul is rengetegen vagyunk hálásak Neked..... Kár, hogy nincs, ki reagáljon rám, mással beszélgetni könnyebb volna, mint magamban mormolni


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

És ha valaki benyomja a "jelentem" opciót, akkor törölhetik az üzeneteket, s visszaapad az üziszám 20 alá?? Ez botorság, igaz? Nem lehet. Legalább igyekszem értelmesen elcsevegni magammal.... Ugyanis más fórumra vmiért nem tudok belépni, egyszer látom, egyszer nem, most épp a kottámat sem találom, mert vmi adatforgalmat vagy sebességet átléptem.... Remélem azért mielőbb megoldódik a gondom


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

Szemhéjam tonnás súly nyomja, a felhők is mintha egy helyben lebegnének, megáll az idő, alszik kerek e világ.


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Ha van ötlete valakinek hogyan tudnék zenékből szöveget kivágni, azt nagyon megköszönném.


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

köszi


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

holiday


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Már nem emlékszem youtube-os videobol hogyan tudok MP3 at varázsolni.


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

nagyon tutti


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

jóó


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Szia


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

ok


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

én is majdnem


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Köszi


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

12


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

Nyár és mégsem nyár. Kánikula, de hetes eső. Úszik a világ, jelzi, hiányzik a szeretet. A nép csak panaszkodik, nyarat akar, de azonnal, s izgul, csak saját nyaralását ússza meg zuhé nélkül. Pedig az eső is ajándék. A Természet gazdagsága. Miért félnénk tőle? Ugyanúgy lehetünk boldogok és vigyorgó gyermekek, ha épp elered az a fránya...


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

no már nem sok kell


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

nagyon jó idő van ma


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Még eddig 6


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Ez lesz a 7.


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Remélem ilyen marad még vagy 3 hétig legalább


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

nekem nem uncsi hisz tag leszek


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

jók a fórumok az oldalon


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

sok sikert neked


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

no már csak 6


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Asszem 9


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

aztán10


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

11, bár már írtam máshova is


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

jók ezen az oldalon az idézetek


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

16


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

mindenki csak számol?mert én is


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Akkor12


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Tényleg jó ez az oldal


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

Felettébb bosszant a közízlés alakulása. A média befolyásoló ereje felbecsülhetetlen károkat okoz. Pedig kezükben a kulcs, pont a médiumok tudnák visszafordítani a kultúra hanyatlását, csak szemléletváltás szükségeltetik. Az igazán értékes művészek éheznek, és nem futja lakbérre, öt színházban húzzák egyszerre az igát, s rámegy az egészségük, hogy a minimumot előteremtsék. Hálátlan szakma....


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

nekem lassan hi!!


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

És már 14


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

hát ez jó mindenki csak számol


----------



## johngotti (2011 Augusztus 13)

végre 22 hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Na és asszem már elég sok zenét megtaláltam, már csak 5


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

Mit akar a nép? Szórakozni. Kikapcsolni a hétköznapokból. S ha a kínálat erre üres celebeket gyárt, akkor köszönöm szépen, én nem kérek belőle, tegyék tönkre maguk a magyar kultúrát. Ha a felelősök megmutatnák, hogy az operát miként lehet értelmezni, a színház mennyi örömöt rejt, egy jazz koncert micsoda katarzist okozhat, változhatna a közízlés, ezáltal a színvonal, a kultúra felemelkedne, amivel természetes mód fejlődne a nemzet is...


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

na még 4


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

és még 3


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Adite írta:


> Mit akar a nép? Szórakozni. Kikapcsolni a hétköznapokból. S ha a kínálat erre üres celebeket gyárt, akkor köszönöm szépen, én nem kérek belőle, tegyék tönkre maguk a magyar kultúrát. Ha a felelősök megmutatnák, hogy az operát miként lehet értelmezni, a színház mennyi örömöt rejt, egy jazz koncert micsoda katarzist okozhat, változhatna a közízlés, ezáltal a színvonal, a kultúra felemelkedne, amivel természetes mód fejlődne a nemzet is...


 


Am túl sok mindenhez van köze a kényelemnek


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Pedig Én mondogattam gyakran hogy: " nyugi, minddig van rosszabb"


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

Mernünk kell gyereknek lenni. Felhőtlenül örülni, hangosan nevetni, korlátok nélkül játszani. Megélni az életet, igen, teljes egészében. A rossz is, a jó is elmúlik, minden véges, ne essünk abba a hibába, hogy a rosszról nem vennénk tudomást, s közben is csak a jón nosztalgiáznánk, míg mikor a jó tart, attól rettegnénk, hogy végetér. Ha valaki szerelmes, élje meg minden pillanatát. Ott legyen, jelen a szerelemben, jelen a jelenben. Mindennek eljön az ideje, okkal, akkor, amikor kell. Ezért felesleges a szívfájdalom, a félelem, jöjjön, aminek jönnie kell.


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

Húsz üzenet. Ennyi kellett. Kicsit kellett csak agyat mozgatni, magamba nézni, mi az, mi elsőként, ill. első húszként eszembe jut. Tanulságos volt, s most már átvitt értelmét is látom ennek az időhúzásnak  most már csak egy hetet kell várjak, s kezemben tarthatom az áhított kottákat. Életet mentetek vele. De munkahelyet mképp. Hála érte.


----------



## Adite (2011 Augusztus 13)

húszat kell csak, nem? Neked már 26 is van


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Na még 1


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Nem tudom mennyi


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Belehúzok, aztán várok


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Na jó, cska most látom balo oldalon a nevem alatt. Ez a 30. És akkor most még hány nap is?


----------



## Kord (2011 Augusztus 13)

Akkor Én innen el is köszönök. Sziasztok


----------



## Kitari (2011 Augusztus 13)

Valahogy nem akar egyértelmű lenni a 20 hozzászólás megszerzése.


----------



## Kitari (2011 Augusztus 13)

Nagyon szeretnék belépni, mert látom mennyire jó dolgoknak lehetek részese.
Munkámhoz sok mi8ndent remekül tudok majd használni. Kösz:kitari


----------



## Kitari (2011 Augusztus 13)

Gyermekneveléssel, oktatással kapcsolatos témák érdekelnek.


----------



## Kitari (2011 Augusztus 13)

Na már a fele meg van a 20 hozzászólásnak. Jól gondolom?


----------



## Kitari (2011 Augusztus 13)

tizenegyedik


----------



## Kitari (2011 Augusztus 13)

Jó lesz így a12. is


----------



## Kitari (2011 Augusztus 13)

Hányadiknál tartok?


----------



## Kitari (2011 Augusztus 13)

Na még egy.


----------



## Kitari (2011 Augusztus 13)

Ez a 18.


----------



## Kitari (2011 Augusztus 13)

utolsó előtti !!!!!


----------



## Kitari (2011 Augusztus 13)

Na végre, remélem jó lesz. Kész20!!!!


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 13)

*jo lenne nekem is surgosen de sajnos nem tudom megnyitni mive*

mivel meg frissen registraltam mit tegyek


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

Sziasztok! Most regisztráltam.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

Végre sikerült egy olyan fórumot találnom, ahova tudtam is írni.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

Nem volt könnyű.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

A regisztrációnál meg volt adva, hogy írni kell 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

Ezért most gyakorlatilag 20 részben írhatom meg, amit egyben szerettem volna.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

Persze nem tudom, mi fog történni, hogy akkor ha meglesz a 20.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

Ha olvassa valaki ezeket az üzeneteket igazán megírhatná, hogy miért hajt mindenki arra, hogy meglegyen.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

Van, amit érdemes letölteni? Mi az? Kanadáról szóló információk?


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

Eddig még csak egyszer jártam Kanadában.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

Kb. 1 hétig voltam Montrealban.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

De munkahelyi kiküldetés volt, alig láttam valamit.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

Egyszer szívesen elmennék turistaként is.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

Biztos nagyon sok szép táj van.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

Korábban éltek kint távolabbi rokonaim is.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

Ők még '56-ban mentek ki.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

De később öregkorukra hazatelepültek, sőt már nem is élnek.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

Ők szerettek kint élni.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

Ha lenne egy jó állásom, valószínűleg én is bevállalnám.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

Bár én Magyarországon is szeretek élni.


----------



## Hooborg (2011 Augusztus 13)

És a családom és a barátaim egy része is ideköt.


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 13)

qwe


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 13)

o


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 13)

ad


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 13)

asd


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 13)

qera


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 13)

asda


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 13)

qweq


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 13)

*d*

dfg


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 13)

adqweasd


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 13)

asdasd


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 13)

qweas


----------



## szobivan (2011 Augusztus 13)

Jah


----------



## vesztian (2011 Augusztus 13)

Hello


----------



## vesztian (2011 Augusztus 13)

jöttem irogatni hogy meglegyen a megfelelő mennyiségű hozzászólásom


----------



## vesztian (2011 Augusztus 13)

már csak 6 kell


----------



## vesztian (2011 Augusztus 13)

ÓÓóó már csak 5


----------



## vesztian (2011 Augusztus 13)

Tévedtem  már csak 4


----------



## vesztian (2011 Augusztus 13)

3


----------



## vesztian (2011 Augusztus 13)

2


----------



## vesztian (2011 Augusztus 13)

ÉS ez a kötelezők közül az utolsó


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

1


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

15


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

22


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

19


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

16


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

4


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

6


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

46


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

52


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

53


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

100


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

21


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

41


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

44


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

1000


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

121212121


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

8


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

99


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

27


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

10


----------



## Vikcsi. (2011 Augusztus 14)

123456789


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)




----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

kicsit számolgatok


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

10


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

11


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

27


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

kocsis tibor


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

1234567677


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

hozé


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

aranyhaj


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

feri


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

nocse


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

szeglet


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

karo


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

16


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

17


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

18


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

19


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

és


----------



## optibipp (2011 Augusztus 14)

21


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

Még sose próbáltam fórumozni. Egyszer el kell kezdeni.


----------



## matemel (2011 Augusztus 14)

Köszi a segítséget, nagyon le kéne töltenem pár anyagot.


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

Ez jó ötlet.


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

Így gyorsabb.


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

Remélem sikerül.


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

2011.08.14.


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

Szép nap van.


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

1967


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

Mindenkinek jó napot!


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

vasárnap


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

augusztus


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

szeptember


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

október


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

november


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

december


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

16


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

15


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

20


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

22


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

48


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

43


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

Én is benne vagyok!!!


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

5


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

Cegléden születtem!


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

Most Székesfehérváron lakom.


----------



## Monianyus (2011 Augusztus 14)

Én szlovákiai magyar vagyok.


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

20 éve


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

Nagyon meleg van.


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

Ebéd utáni pihenőmet töltöm.


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

Szeretek keresztszemeset hímezni.


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

Most kosárfonást tanulok a netről.


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

Már 9.


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

kutyusom 5 éves.


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

A cicánk már 10 éves múlt.


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

Már 12.


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

nagyon ráérek.


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

Remélem ez már 14


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

Másik oldalon láttam jelenléti ívet . Ez mit jelent?


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

16


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

17


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

Csatlakozom.


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

Jó


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

Ez 20


----------



## Kklár (2011 Augusztus 14)

szia


----------



## wingtsun (2011 Augusztus 14)

jó napot
007


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

Hello!


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

A piszkos tizenkettő:


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

Joseph Wladislaw


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

Robert T. Jefferson


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

Victor R. Franko


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

Pedro Jiminez


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

Archer J. Maggott


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

Vernon L. Pinkley


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

Samson Posey


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

Milo Vladek


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

Glenn Gilpin


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

Roscoe Lever


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

Tassos R. Bravos


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

Seth K. Sawyer


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

A kiképző:


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

John Reisman őrnagy


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

Köszii


----------



## Grétucika (2011 Augusztus 14)

:dd


----------



## UsDie (2011 Augusztus 14)

Áhh, mindjárt megvan a 20 hozzászólás, elnézést az off-topic üzenetekért, de mindjárt megjön a kindlem, és addigra szeretnék pár könyvet beújítani hozzá


----------



## UsDie (2011 Augusztus 14)

Mellesleg, rajtam kívül másnak is van kindleje itten? vagy ez egy elég butus kérdés volt, ugye?


----------



## UsDie (2011 Augusztus 14)

Elnézést mindenkitől, de mindjárt megvan.


----------



## UsDie (2011 Augusztus 14)

Amúgy, létezik, hogy kitörölték pár hsz-em?!


----------



## UsDie (2011 Augusztus 14)

Amúgy, vannak itt dobosok?


----------



## UsDie (2011 Augusztus 14)

Jó lenne, ha lennének, legalább tudnék kivel csevegni.. : D


----------



## UsDie (2011 Augusztus 14)

Na még kettő, bocsi mindenkitől.


----------



## UsDie (2011 Augusztus 14)

Köszönöm a türelmeteket, végre megvan a 20 post.


----------



## bokorfe (2011 Augusztus 14)

Nagyon köszönöm mindenkinek az ötleteket.


----------



## bokorfe (2011 Augusztus 14)

Nekem is van sok alsós felmérőm.


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

*Sziasztok*

Számolnék picit én is...


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

*1*

Akkor kezdeném is...


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

kettő


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

*3*

Aludnom kellene...


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

*4*

de nem bírok...


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

10:2:


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

már nem sok van...kiss


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

Már hajnali fél három és nem megy az alvás... hát számolgatok még picit...


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

:4: :4: :4: :4:


----------



## Mya75 (2011 Augusztus 15)

köszönöm) és elnézést a nem túl elegáns eljárásért....


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok, én is számolgatok egy kicsit


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

Egy elment vadászni


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

egy meglőtte...


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

egy hazavitte...


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

egy megsütötte


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

és a pici mind megette


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

kere-kere gombocska...


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

itt szalad a nyulacska


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

hűha, még csak 9-nél tartok


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

- Maga ügyvéd?
- Igen.
- És van ügye?
- Nincs.
- Akkor maga ügyetlen?
- De volt egy ügyem!
- Akkor maga együgyű!
- De azt is elvették.
- Tudom már! Maga ügyefogyott!


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

Egy ügyvéd elmegy kacsára vadászni. Lő is egyet, de a kacsa beesik egy elkerített birtokra. A birtok tulajdonosa, egy öreg paraszt éppen ott kapálgat.
- Uram, legyen szíves, adja már ide azt a kacsát! - kéri az ügyvéd.
- Dehogy adom, az én földemre esett, tehát az enyém! - mondja az öreg.
- Nana! Én egy ügyvéd vagyok, velem ne szórakozzon! Ha nem adja ide, akkor úgy beperelem, hogy mindenét elveszti! - fenyegetőzik az ügyvéd.
- Várjon csak! Itt, vidéken a vitás ügyeket a "három rúgás törvénye" szerint rendezzük. Hajlandó alávetni magát?
- Az mit jelent?
- Én kezdem. Maga megfordul, én meg háromszor jó fenékbe rúgom. Ha bírja, akkor cserélünk, és maga jön. Annál az igazság, aki tovább bírja.
Az ügyvéd végigméri az öreget, és azt gondolja: "Ezt a fazont kirúgom a világból is, ennél egyszerűbben úgysem tudnám elintézni a dolgot."
Szóval, belemegy. Az öreg kezd. Nekiszalad, és egy akkorát rúg az ügyvédbe, hogy az beleremeg.
A második rúgás akkorára sikerül, hogy az ügyvéd az orrával felszántja a földet.
A harmadikra még a szeme is könnyes lesz.
Leporolja magát, és odafordul az öreghez:
- Na, forduljon meg, most én jövök!
Az öreg megpödri a bajszát:
- Jól van, feladom. Vigye a kacsáját!


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## adamka21 (2011 Augusztus 15)

köszi ezt a lehetőséget, elvileg ez az utolsó!


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

koszonom


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

nekem kicsit soknak tunki a 20, de ám legyen


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

valami rémlik, de még gyerek voltam akkor


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

valaki vagy hisz , vagy nem, olyan nincs hogy 50% -ban hisz


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

1


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

nekem olyanra van szukségem, hogy a Magyarok világhimnusza, sehol sem találom, nekem megvan, de már nagyon kopott állapotban, és nem tudom leolvasni :-(


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

próbálkozom

pedig már a 20 hozzászólásom is megvolt, és nem tudtam csatlakozni :-(



kisbenedekernone írta:


> Magyarok világhimnusza (kommentár nélkül)



kérek szépen engedélyt, koszonom.

még várok 1 napot , hátha akkor beenged..


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

remlélem minél hamarabb meglesz a 20 hozzászólásom, hogy meg tudjam lesni


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

valamikor nagymamám mutatta gyrerekkoromban, de már elfelejtettem.Koszonom..lehet hogy én is hozzáfogok..;-)


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

nagyon szép


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)




----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

potos idot én sem tudok..:/


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

tetszik, most sietnem kell, de visszatéérek bongészni


----------



## csabamama (2011 Augusztus 15)

Ez gyönyörű és megindító volt.


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

jaj de jó,


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

legalább gyakorolom egy kicsit..ugyebár nemhasználom, és sokat felejtek :-(


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

koszonom a szuleimnek hogy a bolcsomby magyarnótát is tettek <3


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)




----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

Azt szeretném megkérdezni hogy jelentkezett-e valaki a Nótasztár versenyre, és ha igen , kapott -e választ.. Koszonom


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

ezt is megnézném, hogy hogyan lehet vele dolgozni..


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 15)

még 1


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

Új belépőként mindenkit üdvözlök a fórumon


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

Nagyon ügyesek és kreaktívak vagytok . Igyekszem példát venni rólatok


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

sziasztok


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

8...


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

20


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

Hello 1


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 2


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 3


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 4


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 5


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 6


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 7


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 8


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 9


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 10


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 11


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 12


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 13


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 14


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 15


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 16


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 17


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 18


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 19


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 20


----------



## Teppik (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 21


----------



## kovizita (2011 Augusztus 15)

20


----------



## Minda001 (2011 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## Minda001 (2011 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

hello 22


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

1


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

2


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

3


----------



## Minda001 (2011 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## Minda001 (2011 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## Minda001 (2011 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## Minda001 (2011 Augusztus 15)

hu


----------



## Minda001 (2011 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## Minda001 (2011 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## Minda001 (2011 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## Minda001 (2011 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

20


----------



## atk (2011 Augusztus 15)

23


----------



## Minda001 (2011 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## Minda001 (2011 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## Minda001 (2011 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## Minda001 (2011 Augusztus 15)

20


----------



## Minda001 (2011 Augusztus 15)

neeeem


----------



## Minda001 (2011 Augusztus 15)

ez jó lezsz?


----------



## Minda001 (2011 Augusztus 15)

akarom mondani lesz?


----------



## M.a.gica (2011 Augusztus 15)

*****

csak egy próba


----------



## máriatövis (2011 Augusztus 15)

*üdvözlet*

Helló!


----------



## angyalkám (2011 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok! Szép nagyon meleg délutánt kivánok!


----------



## máriatövis (2011 Augusztus 15)

*jó*

ötlet


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 15)

nem tudom


----------



## cinamó (2011 Augusztus 15)

24


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

nurseman írta:


> Kérnék egy dalt...ha valakinek megvan mp3 - ban tegye ki....Fonográf - levél a távolból


 sajnos ez nincs meg


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

nurseman írta:


> Kérnék egy dalt...ha valakinek megvan mp3 - ban tegye ki....Fonográf - levél a távolból


----------



## rodrigom (2011 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

helloka


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

en is egesszen uj vagyok itt


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

esetleg lehetne vkvel szot valtani?


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

hogyan tolthetnek le anyagot erol a honlaprol?


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

erdelyi pedagogus vagyok es vizsgara keszulok


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

mi folyamatosan tele vagyunk vizsgakkal


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

nem panaszkent mondom


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

vagy megis?


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

egy kicsit tul stresszes vagyok


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

jobb lenne egy nyugodtabb nyar


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

majd ezutan


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

remelem


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

remelem meg van mar a 20??


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

meg nincs


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

lassan megy ez is


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

mint a vizsgaido


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

na mizujs<?


----------



## majerrebeka (2011 Augusztus 16)

ilyen egy monolog


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Augusztus 16)

Tanévnyitóhoz keresek dalokat, amire táncolni is lehet! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

Hello!


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

Új vagyok még itt.


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

Azt szeretném tudni,


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

hogyan lehet olyan hangos meséket letölteni,


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

amelyekhez nincs megadva


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

letöltőlink?


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

A segítséget


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

köszönöm előre is!!!


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

b


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

o


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

cs


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

á


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

n


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

a


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

t


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

k


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

é


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

r


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

e


----------



## csill84 (2011 Augusztus 16)

megvannak a hozzászólások remélem


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

Üdvözletem, új vagyok itt , 1


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

Most írhatok a saját szövegemre választ, remélem ez is hozzászólás


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

szuper ez a gyors válasz lehetőség


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

bár 20 másodpercet így is kell várni, nem baj, annyit kibírok


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

Van egy csomó jó dolog ezen a fórumon, képekkel csatolva, amit meg szeretnék nézni


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

ezért kezdtem bele én is a gyors 20 hozzászólásba


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

Döm-döm, de még pár így is kell, még csak 7-nél járok....


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

A kék szín volt a kedvencem


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

de most már a narancssárgáért is odavagyok


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

kreatív hobby


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

sport


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

sütés-főzés


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

bonbon-gyártás


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

idei terv: kötni és horgolni tanulni


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

suba-szőnyeg


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

chill-out zene


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

komolyzene


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

már csak 3


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

és mindjárt tadamm lesz


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

viszlát az igazi fórum világban


----------



## kisrrr (2011 Augusztus 16)

no legyen még egy utolsó a tisztesség kedvéért :-D


----------



## keri.santti (2011 Augusztus 16)

akkor elkezdem gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat ;-)


----------



## Heni1819 (2011 Augusztus 16)

Még kell pár hozzászólás


----------



## Heni1819 (2011 Augusztus 16)

hogy


----------



## Heni1819 (2011 Augusztus 16)

mindenhez


----------



## Heni1819 (2011 Augusztus 16)

hozzáférhessek


----------



## Heni1819 (2011 Augusztus 16)

teljesen könyvmániás vagyok


----------



## Heni1819 (2011 Augusztus 16)

remélem találok majd pár


----------



## Heni1819 (2011 Augusztus 16)

érdekes könyvet


----------



## Heni1819 (2011 Augusztus 16)

szívesen feltöltöm


----------



## Heni1819 (2011 Augusztus 16)

pár könyvem


----------



## Heni1819 (2011 Augusztus 16)

csak még nem tudom


----------



## Heni1819 (2011 Augusztus 16)

hogyan kell


----------



## Heni1819 (2011 Augusztus 16)

feltölteni


----------



## Heni1819 (2011 Augusztus 16)

és hogy hol tudom majd


----------



## Heni1819 (2011 Augusztus 16)

megnézni, hogy


----------



## Heni1819 (2011 Augusztus 16)

mégis mi van feltöltve , nehogy feleslegesen felrakjak valamit


----------



## Heni1819 (2011 Augusztus 16)

azt hiszem meg van a kellő hozzászólás


----------



## Enababa87 (2011 Augusztus 16)

Köszönet érte!


----------



## hedyqe (2011 Augusztus 16)

Ha összejön a 20 hozzászólásom, ez lesz az első amit le fogok tölteni, jó segítség lesz!! Hasznos nagyon, köszönet érte!!!!


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Augusztus 16)

kellenek hupikek torpikek


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Augusztus 16)

jaj, kell meg harom "post".


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Augusztus 16)

gjkcvgy


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Augusztus 16)

hupikek varosa


----------



## dragoner97 (2011 Augusztus 16)

Szisztok..!


----------



## dragoner97 (2011 Augusztus 16)

Hali, megy az élet?


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

Új vagyok itt


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

sok jó dolgot láttam


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

és sok képet, amit


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

látogatóként nem tudok megtekinteni


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

ezért regisztráltam


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

és most


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

türelmesen várok


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

még jónéhány


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

gyors hozzászólás


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

és várakozás


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

és lassan


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

majd


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

láthatom is a képeket


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

illetve fel szeretnék majd tölteni


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

bár előbb


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

alaposan át kéne


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

nézni, hogy


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

mik vannak


----------



## ljanka (2011 Augusztus 16)

már fent


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

*Üdv!*

Hálám


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

sírig


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

sírig


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

üldözni


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

fogja


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

a


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

topik


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

kitalálóját


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

Végre


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

meglesz


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

a


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

húsz


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

"hozzászólásom"


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

és


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

teljes


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

jogú


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

taggá


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

válhatok


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

Már alig várom, hogy


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

leteljen az a két nap...


----------



## anideeva (2011 Augusztus 16)

Azt hiszem megvan  Nagyon szépen köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy biztosítottátok számomra a húsz hozzászólás lehetőségét  Cupp-cupp


----------



## muxuj (2011 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## muxuj (2011 Augusztus 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## muxuj (2011 Augusztus 16)

Ez így igaz.


----------



## dewil2 (2011 Augusztus 16)

*hy*

szeretnék letölteni,<label for="rb_iconid_7">




</label>


----------



## dewil2 (2011 Augusztus 16)

*hy*

szeretnék letölteni,<label for="rb_iconid_7">



</label>


----------



## dewil2 (2011 Augusztus 16)

:d::d:d:d


----------



## dewil2 (2011 Augusztus 17)

*hy*

Ez bizony nekem is kellene!
Valaki, aki tud letölteni, el tudná nekem küldeni a 7.-es és 8. os tudásfelmérőket biológiából, földrajzból, és fizikából? (Mozaik kiadótól) fontos lenne , légyszi segítsetek! üdv
[email protected] a címem


----------



## Böbike1313 (2011 Augusztus 17)

köszönöm


----------



## materna (2011 Augusztus 17)

eltunt ket uzenetem


----------



## piros55 (2011 Augusztus 17)

*Hello !*


----------



## dini25 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Helló helló Üdvözlet


----------



## Ági022 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ági022 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

*udvozlet*

Udvozlok mindenkit! 
1


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

*udv*

2


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

3


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

4


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

5


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

6


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

7


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

8


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

9


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

10


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

11


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

12


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

13


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

14


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

15


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

17


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

18


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

19


----------



## bettyten (2011 Augusztus 17)

faraszto ennyit hozzaszolni, ha eppen nincs az embernek mondanivaloja...


----------



## Zebrra21 (2011 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok én is új vagyok...


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 17)

Ezt az idezetet valasztottuk az eskuvonk meghivojara nagyon szep


----------



## dragoner97 (2011 Augusztus 17)

hali  megy az élet?


----------



## zekezoltan (2011 Augusztus 17)

a


----------



## zekezoltan (2011 Augusztus 17)

b


----------



## zekezoltan (2011 Augusztus 17)

c


----------



## zekezoltan (2011 Augusztus 17)

d


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 18)

*Jelentett elem*

gabi122 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> 1


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 18)

jó


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 18)

sajna nem értek hozá


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 18)

ok kőszi


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 18)

ok


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 18)

25


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 18)

kősz


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 18)

jo


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 18)

joooooo


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 18)

király


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 18)

first


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 18)

2


----------



## macskano84 (2011 Augusztus 18)

:d


----------



## howardcarter (2011 Augusztus 18)

köszi


----------



## rogi666 (2011 Augusztus 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

*Viking*

Zsoldos Pétertől egy klasszikus.
Remélem még nem volt meg...


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

*Orwell*

Orwell - Állatfarm


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

*Orwell*

Orwell - 1984


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

*Orwell*

Orwell - Burnmai napok


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

*Karinthy*

Karinthy - Viccelnek velem


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

*Karinthy*

Karinthy - Betegek és bolondok


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 18)

*Bulgakov*

Bulgakov - Mester és Margaréta


----------



## fzoli72 (2011 Augusztus 19)

7


----------



## fzoli72 (2011 Augusztus 19)

6


----------



## fzoli72 (2011 Augusztus 19)

5


----------



## fzoli72 (2011 Augusztus 19)

4


----------



## fzoli72 (2011 Augusztus 19)

3


----------



## fzoli72 (2011 Augusztus 19)

Remélem lasan látni fogom ezzel a módszerrel a kívánt linkeket.


----------



## fzoli72 (2011 Augusztus 19)

2.


----------



## fzoli72 (2011 Augusztus 19)

1.


----------



## fzoli72 (2011 Augusztus 19)

0.


----------



## fzoli72 (2011 Augusztus 19)

Jó ez a számolgatásos módszer.


----------



## fzoli72 (2011 Augusztus 19)

....csak az időbeállítással vannak némi gondok. ?????


----------



## fzoli72 (2011 Augusztus 19)

Ugyanis amikor írom ezeket a leveleket-válaszokat-kérdéseket,akkor 09:52 az idő.


----------



## Tormlaca (2011 Augusztus 19)

jelen


----------



## Tormlaca (2011 Augusztus 19)

nagyon kellene az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 19)

3


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 19)

5


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 19)

izé most 5


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 19)

mindjárt kész


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 19)

a 20


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 19)

hozzzászólás


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 19)

hozzászólás


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 19)

fele


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 19)

meg is van


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

1


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

2


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

3


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

4


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

5


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

6


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

7


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

8


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

9


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

10


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

11


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

12


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

13


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

14


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

15


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

16


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

17


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

18


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

19


----------



## claire79hu (2011 Augusztus 19)

Nagyon köszönöm a topik nyitónak ezt a lehetőséget!


----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)

mcg írta:


> Szia,
> 
> Találtam egy olyan alapot, amelyet a megyénkben temetéseknél is szoktak játszani.
> 
> ...


(((


----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)




----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)

jó az oldal


----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)

komolyan 20 hozzászólás kell,h letudjak tölteni egy zenét ??? O.x


----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)

????


----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)

ide bármilyen zenét v instrut fel lehet tölteni ???


----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)

és csak magyart ???


----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)

vagy külföldit is ????


----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)

nincs itt senki ??? ez már a 9..... rem


----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)

rem 20 nál már letom tölteni azt az egyetlen zenét amit szeretnék ://// <3


----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)




----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)




----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)

13


----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)

14


----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)

most bizti az adminok idegeire megyek.....ezer bocsiérte ,de nagyon fontos és sürgős lenne az a zene <3


----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)

16


----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)

17 még 2 és befejezem :$ bocsi télll


----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)

1


----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)

19


----------



## hujbi13 (2011 Augusztus 19)

és köszi és bocsi rem így már letudom tölteni amit akartam


----------



## Mezeike (2011 Augusztus 19)

Köszönöm hogy beléphettem ebbe a közösségbe!


----------



## Mezeike (2011 Augusztus 19)

Ez egy remek közösségi oldal!


----------



## Mezeike (2011 Augusztus 19)

Bocs ,de még nincs meg a 20.


----------



## Mezeike (2011 Augusztus 19)

Még mindig én vagyok!


----------



## Mezeike (2011 Augusztus 19)

Remélem hogy nem zavarok senkit!


----------



## Mezeike (2011 Augusztus 19)

Ma ez az utolsó üzenetem ma!


----------



## dorcy07 (2011 Augusztus 19)

Sziasztok! Új tag vagyok, még csak most ismerkedek az oldallal.


----------



## macskano84 (2011 Augusztus 19)

Nehéz ez 20üzis dolog


----------



## macskano84 (2011 Augusztus 19)

De ez a 20.:-D:-D


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

sziasztok


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

örülök


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

hogy bemutatták


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

új vagyok, helló


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

ezt az oldalt


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

ez a második


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

nekem


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

3.


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

remélem


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

4. lassan de biztosan


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

senkit


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

már 5.


----------



## dorcy07 (2011 Augusztus 19)

Én nem tudom, hogy ez hanyadik.


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

és a 6.


----------



## dorcy07 (2011 Augusztus 19)

Most látom, hogy ez lesz a 11. Akkor össze kell szednem magam.


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

jön a 7.


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

te nyersz, nekem a 8.


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

és a 9.


----------



## dorcy07 (2011 Augusztus 19)

Én közben még böngészek  12.


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

10.


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

11.


----------



## dorcy07 (2011 Augusztus 19)

13.


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

lassan, de biztosan 12


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

13.


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

14.


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

már 15.


----------



## dorcy07 (2011 Augusztus 19)

14.


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

és a 16.


----------



## dorcy07 (2011 Augusztus 19)

15.


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

17.


----------



## dorcy07 (2011 Augusztus 19)

16.


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

18.


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

19.


----------



## dorcy07 (2011 Augusztus 19)

17. ajjaj :/


----------



## dorcy07 (2011 Augusztus 19)

18.


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

hurrá 20.


----------



## dorcy07 (2011 Augusztus 19)

19.


----------



## dorcy07 (2011 Augusztus 19)

Gratulálok.  20.


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

nem bántok meg


----------



## csibi67 (2011 Augusztus 19)

ha nekem , akkor köszi!


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

az offolással,


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

de


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

a 20


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

hozzászólást


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

el


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

kell


----------



## Katócacica (2011 Augusztus 19)

*19*

OK! gyűjtöm. Sziasztok


----------



## Katócacica (2011 Augusztus 19)

*20*

megvan??!!!


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

érnem


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

a 20


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

hozzászólást


----------



## argosz212 (2011 Augusztus 19)

kész, elnézést mindenkitől


----------



## woodu (2011 Augusztus 19)

1


----------



## NTÉ (2011 Augusztus 19)

ez még csak kb. a 10., még 10 kell...


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

Hello mindenkinek

Én is csatlakoznék.


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

20


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

19


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

18


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

17


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

16


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

15


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

14


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

13


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

12


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

11


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

10


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

09


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

08


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

07


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

06


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

05


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

04


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

03


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

02


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

01


----------



## jozsimonika (2011 Augusztus 19)

Már csak 2 nap


----------



## NTÉ (2011 Augusztus 19)

én is, én is.... még 2?


----------



## demorten (2011 Augusztus 19)

Üdvözlök mindenkit, én is új tag vagyok.


----------



## Vili71 (2011 Augusztus 20)

*Húsz üzenet*

Húsz hozzászólás... de milyen, kötelességből? Értelmetlen dolog így...beszélj, fecsegj, lényegtelen, hogy mit... nem tetszik ez a szabály...


----------



## Vili71 (2011 Augusztus 20)

De a segítő szándék a topic elején ott van. Ez tény. Ezt elismerem.


----------



## tomka1 (2011 Augusztus 20)

szép napot


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 20)

vajh mennyi


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 20)

van még


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 20)

hogy


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 20)

meglegyék


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 20)

a 20


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 20)

hozzászólás


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 20)

na meg is


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 20)

van lassan


----------



## Fredo78 (2011 Augusztus 20)

a 20!


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 20)

szia


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 20)

mi


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 20)

ja


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 20)

novenber


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 20)

20


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 20)

én nyiregyen


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 20)

16


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 20)

21


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 20)

17


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 20)

07


----------



## gabi122 (2011 Augusztus 20)

18


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

első hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

2 hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

3. hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

4. hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

5.hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

6. hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

7. hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

8.hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

9. hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

10. hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

11. hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

12. hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

13. hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

14. hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

15. hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

16. hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

17. hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

18. hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

19. hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

20. hsz


----------



## Holdhercegnő (2011 Augusztus 20)

köszönöm


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

Mennyi is kell még?


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

2


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

3


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

4


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

5


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

6


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

7


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

8


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

9


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

10


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

11


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

12


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

13


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

14


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 20)

*Karl May - Winnetou*

Karl May - Winnetou


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

15


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

16


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

17


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

18


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

19


----------



## Gega (2011 Augusztus 20)

20


----------



## Elian (2011 Augusztus 20)

20


----------



## Elian (2011 Augusztus 20)

14


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 20)

*Franz Kafka - A per*

Franz Kafka - A per

ha van esetleg más Kafka-tok, akkor azt szivesen fogadnám


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

*1*

1


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

2


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

3


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

4


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

5


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

6


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

7


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

8


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

9


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

10


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

11


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

12


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

13


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

14


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

15


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

16


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

17


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

18


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

19


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

20, és köszönöm a türelmet, meg a lehetőséget a házigazdáknak!


----------



## orrlyuk (2011 Augusztus 20)

+1


----------



## melori (2011 Augusztus 20)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

1.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

2.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

3.


----------



## gabor805 (2011 Augusztus 20)

Üvd a fedélzeten


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

4.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

5.


----------



## gabor805 (2011 Augusztus 20)

Mesélne Valaki erről az oldalról!


----------



## gabor805 (2011 Augusztus 20)

Most találkoztam vele.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

6.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

7.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

8.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

9.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

A fele megvan.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

11.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

12.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

13.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

14.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

15.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

16.


----------



## udvarid (2011 Augusztus 20)

*keres - Georges Simeon*

Sziasztok!

Georges Simeon-tól keresek Maigret regenyeket!
Tud valaki feltolteni?


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

17.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

18.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

19.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

20.


----------



## Csaba58 (2011 Augusztus 20)

A biztonsági 21.


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_ A kandallóban ég a láng,_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_van ágyunk és meleg tanyánk,_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_de untig bírja még a láb,_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_sarkantyúnk a kiváncsíság,_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_találni egy fát egy zugot,_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_amiről senki sem tudott._


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_Szikla, erdő, lomb virág,_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_csak tovább! csak tovább!_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_Hegy és víz az ég alatt,_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_itt marad! itt marad!_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_Találhat aki jól kutat,_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_rejtett kaput vagy új utat,_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_talán ma észre sem veszi,_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_de holnap biztos megleli,_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_s a titkos ösvény mind övé_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_a Hold felé, a Nap felé._


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_Alma, tüske, kék bogyó,_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_menni jó! menni jó!_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_Kavics, patak és homok,_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_hagyjatok! hagyjatok!_


----------



## Aylil (2011 Augusztus 20)

_Hát szerbusz, édes otthonunk: a nagyvilág vár, búcsúzunk. De egyszer majd bealkonyul, és fent a csillag mind kigyúl. Akkor majd szerbusz, nagyvilág: otthon már vetve van az ágy. Felhők, ködök, éjszakák, nincs tovább! nincs tovább! Lámpa, tűz és vacsora: csak haza! csak haza! _


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

*21-es széria*

Sziasztok! (1)


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

Király topic!  (2)


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

Az üzenetek számát baloldalt számolja!


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

Üzenet: 3 ?


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

Baloldalt számolja.


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

Mennyi számolást megspórolok ezzel.


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)




----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

8


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

9


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

10


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

9 - Gyors válasz küldése gomb nem mindig működik jól nálam.


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

8


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

7


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

üdv


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

sziasztok


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!!!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!!!!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!!!!!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!!!!!!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dbalazs (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldiesmusic (2011 Augusztus 20)

Augusztus 20. Szent István koronázása


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

6


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

5


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

3


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

qwerqwerqwer


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

namég3


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

2


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

1


----------



## ccssak (2011 Augusztus 20)

0


----------



## agoni (2011 Augusztus 21)

sziasztok!


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

Szerettel köszöntök mindenkit, aki betéved erre a topikra. Engedjétek meg, hogy néhány kedvenc versemet beidézzem ide.


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

Egy saját vers:

*Őrtüzek*

Mi vagy nekem azt el nem mondhatom
Csak közhelyek jutnak eszembe
Szavak, mik elfoszlanak
Mint hullámok a vízbehullott kő nyomán.


Ha távol vagy egy percet, vagy napot
Már tolnám az időt, hogy visszakapjalak.
Nélküled félember vagyok csupán
Hozzád száll minden gondolat.


Rohan a megőrült világ körös-körül
Belül mégis béke, s nyugalom
Mert Te valahol vagy, s tudom
Várod, mint én is türelmetlenül
Az együttlét édes mámorát.


Az őrtüzek a szívünkben égnek
A szikrák s csillagok elkísérnek


Látok szerelmeket, mikről nem hittem
De mégis szétszakadtak
S félek
Féltelek, féltem magunkat.


Őrizni kell itt belül a lángot
Táplálni az őrtüzet
Az őrtüzet a pusztán a sötétben
Mely bárhol járjak is  
Hozzád elvezet.


Mezőnagymihály, 1998 november


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

Szintén saját. Édesanyám hagyott itt arra írtam:

*Búcsúzás*


A szív, melynek dobbanásait
kilenc hónapig, s még utána is 
sokáig közelről hallottam 
most végleg elcsendesült. 
Ellobbantak a nyár villámai, 
surranva elszaladt az ősz is.
A lemenő nap arcát elrejtik 
arany s lila felhőfátylai az égnek. 
Kezed végleg elengedte kezem, 
megfogni nem tudom többé már. 
A lélek kiszállt, s lassan eltűnik 
a január hideg párái közt.
A fehér utakon lábaid nyomát 
csendben lepi be
a puhán lehulló szűzfehér hó.


Mezőnagymihály, 2003. január


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

Ez is saját:

*Ég és föld közt szerelem*

Bűneimben, s bűneidben
Meggyötörve, s felemelve
Múlt és jövő ölelkezik
Általad, és általam lesz
Örök éltű szép szerelme
Szép szerelme születésnek
Szép szerelme elmúlásnak
Égessen vagy megfagyasszon,
De sohase langyosítson
És hamuvá sose váljon
Lelkünk űzze égi szikra
Fel egész a csillagokba,
És onnan le sose hulljék,
De ha mégis, legyen az szép
Föld és ég közt tiszta tűz ég
Tiszta lángból szép koszorút
Fejünk köré magunk fonjunk
Ne csak egyet, fonjunk százat
Mutassuk meg a világnak
Nem fakít minket a bánat
Úgy szerettem, úgy szerettél
Rámfonódva melengettél
Sarkamtól az ajkamig
Elgyengülve karjaimban
Nem is egyszer, nem is kétszer
Hajnalig, de hajnalig.

Tiszaszederkény, 1988 május


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

Egy barátom verse:

* *Mindenszentek 2004.*


Ki tudná megmondani 
mitől jön napra-nap 
az égre fel a Nap, 
ezüst dért miért ont 
esténként a Hold, 
és mitől ragyognak 
ránk le a Csillagok?

Hogy kitől kapnak 
ős-spirált a hatalmas 
Csillag-galaxisok, 
és ki önt a rügyekre, 
finom pókhálókra 
cseppé összeálló 
gyöngyös harmatot, 
ki feszít fénykört körénk 
kő-könnyű harangot? 
Amikor a lehetet, 
határtalan képeket
könnyedén átlépi 
a korlátot nem ismerő, 
közös tudatból merítkező?


Mitől lesz érezhető 
és levethető az én, 
a sok-sok egyből 
egy: egységnyi erő? 


Emlékszel-e mikor a Rét 
alánk terítette füves szőnyegét, 
és nem érintve érezhettük 
mindannyiunk tenyerét, 
és a Hold fénybe fonta 
a pillanat érckék egét? 


Nem volt ott tegnap, holnap, 
teljessé vált a jelen, 
benne meg nem élt volt 
és lesz évezredek. 


Körénk hártyányi fémből 
membránt épített a perc, 
elaludt az idő, mégis repült, 
mikor a vétkes is üdvözült, 
együtt villant, lett halhatatlan
lelkünk és a gyertyatűz. 


Közöttünk zizegtek 
rég élt szellemek, 
súlytalanná lett a test 
és elment anyák, apák 
ölébe fekhetett. 


Szó és szótár nélkül 
mindenki mindenkit érhetett. 
Nem készült írás, 
nem hoztunk 
bizonyíték fényképeket, 
szívünkbe véste be 
a múlandó jövőt, 
azt a Mindenszenteket 
és a Halottaknapját
a titokzatos emlékezet. 


Csermely csordult szemeinkből 
és gyémánttá penderült, 
jégbe dermedt bensőnkben 
rianás feszült. 


Pillánk ágán dallam csendült, 
a lét és nemlét titka, 
egy röpke pillanatra 
fedélként felderült. 


2004. november 1-2.


Benke Rita
Tápiószentmárton, Attila domb


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

Pár viccet is beidénék, mert szerintem értelmesebb, mint számokat írni, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás:

Megy János bácsi a szekérrel, a szekér mellett a kutyája baktat. János bácsi meg időnként rácsap a ló hátára: "Gyí, te!"
Egyszer csak a ló megáll és rászól János bácsira:
- Te János, miért ütsz annyit, én is egy érző lény vagyok, nekem is fáj...
János bácsi beijed a beszélő lótól, futásnak ered, a kutyaja is vele. Mikor kifárad, leül pihenni. Ekkor megszólal a kutya:
- Bazzeg, hogy megijedtem mikor megszólalt a ló!


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

Winnetou, Incsu Csunna és Old Shatterhand szótlanul állnak egy sziklahasadék előtt. Némán egymásra néznek, majd Winnetou csendesen belép. Bentről éles csattanás, majd fojtott káromkodás hallatszik. Kisvártatva kijön Winnetou, hatalmas kék monokli éktelenkedik a bal szeme alatt.
Egymásra néznek, Incsu Csunna felsóhajt, majd némán belép a hasadékba. Bentről éles csattanás, fojtott káromkádás. Hamarosan kilép Incsu Csunna is a hasadékból, hatalmas lila monoklival a jobb szeme alatt.
Ismét kérdőn néznek egymésra, Old Shatterhand megvonja vállát, nagyot köp, majd határozott léptekkel eltűnik a hasadék mélyén. Bentről éles csattanás, fojtott káromkodás, majd újabb éles csattanás és szűnni nem akaró, gyalázkodás, káromkodás hangja szűrődik ki.
Kisvártatva a hasadék szájából előtűnik Old Shatterhand képe, mindkét szeme alatt szederjes zúzódásokkal. Winnetou hozzálép, jobbját barátja vállára helyezi, majd így szól:
- Uff, uff! Sápadtarcú testvérem, visszafelé is rálépett a gereblyére?


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

Meséli a cigány:
- Hát megyek á folyópárton, oszt látom, hogy ott fekszik egy aranyhal. Gondoltam visszadobom, hátha teljesíti három kívánságomat. Visszadobom a halat, ázmeg aszongya: Te cigány! Há nagyon rendes vótál hozzám, teljesítem három kívánságodat!" Gondótam, jó lenne egy verda! Há rágondulok, aztán ott egy Ferrári. Beülök, megyek háza. Nézem a házát. Jó lenne egy kastély helyette. Rágondulok, oszt ott egy a nagy cigánypalota. Bemegyek, hát látom áz ásszonyt. Randa is, meg kövér is, jó lenne helette egy bombánő. Csák rágondulok, oszt mán ott is terem. Gondótam, visszamegyek az aranyhalhoz, hogy meghálálom néki. Visszámegyek á folyópartra, hogy: Té aranyhal! Hogy hálálhátnám én ezt meg!" Áz árányhál gondúkodott, osztán aszonta: Té cigány! Hát tégy éngöm á mágádévá!" Aztán amikó már csinálom, hát nem átváltozik hirtelen egy nyócéves kislánnyá? Hát így törtínt ez, igen tisztelt bíróság...


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

Bill Gates földi pályafutását befejezve a kiérdemelt Pokolra kerül. Az Ördög azt mondja neki:
- Mutatok neked három helyet. Ezek közül te választhatod ki azt, ahol az örökké tartó bűnhődést fogod eltölteni.
Elsőként egy lángoló tavat mutat neki, ahol milliónyi elkárhozott lélek szenved mindenféle szörnyű kínzás közepette.
A második hely egy hatalmas aréna, ahol több ezer embert üldöznek kiéhezett oroszlánok.
Végül a harmadik hely egy kis szoba, ahol az asztalon egy üveg bor, a sarokban pedig egy számítógép található.
Gates gondolkodás nélkül ezt választja.
Az Ördög betessékeli, majd rázárja az ajtót. Ahogy megfordul, beleütközik Luciferbe, aki dühösen mondja neki:
- De hát ez Bill Gates volt. Emberek milliói köszönhetik neki nyomorúságukat, te meg a legjobb helyre zárod?
- Mindenki ezt gondolja - kuncog az Ördög. - De a borosüveghez nincs bornyitó...
- És a számítógép?
- Az a legjobb - nevet hangosan az Ördög. - Windows 95 van rá telepítve, és a billentyűzetről hiányzik 3 gomb.
- Melyik az a három?
- A CTRL, ALT és a DEL...


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

Munkahelyi szexuális zaklatás miatt az üzletembert pszichológiai vizsgálatra küldik. Az orvos egy különféle foltokkal telerajzolt papírt mutat neki, és megkérdi:
- Ön szerint mit ábrázol ez a kép?
A férfi ránéz, majd egyből mondja:
- Ez egy nagy mellű nő.
Az orvos előveszi a következő papírt. A férfi első ránézésre mondja is:
- Ez egy férfi és egy nő, akik éppen szeretkeznek.
Az orvos ráncolja a homlokát, majd előveszi a következő foltokkal telerajzolt papírt.
- Huhú, doki, ezen a képen éppen orális szex történik!
Az orvos elteszi a lapokat, majd közli a pácienssel:
- Nos, azt hiszem, Ön egy elég súlyos állapotban levő szexmániás beteg!
Mire a férfi felháborodva:
- Még hogy én! Hiszen maga mutogatja ezeket a disznó képeket!


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok, jó reggelt!


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

Nyuszika elmegy a Rókához, elkérni a fűnyíróját. A Róka éppen füvet nyír.
- Hé, Róka! Elkérhetném a fűnyíródat?
- Nézd, Nyuszika. Mondhatnám, hogy nincs fűnyíróm, de látod, hogy van. Mondhatnám azt is, hogy rossz, de látod, hogy működik. Így hát egy megoldás maradt: elmész te a jó büdös francba!


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

Szia Kevin.


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

Pár idézetet írnék be ide,


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

Szia baggins!


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

Mi a különbség az erotikus és a perverz szex között?
- Az erotikus szexnél egy tollpihét használsz, a perverznél meg egy egész csirkét!


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

Én is idézgetek Kevin, ajánlom a vicceket, azt legalább elolvassa ai ide betér, és nevet egy jót.


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

"Nem akarlak és rád gondolok,
menekülnék és nem tudok,
nyugalom kellene, béke, csend,
de itt visszhangzol, idebent"


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

oksa , akkor viccekre fel, de azért pár szerelmes idézet is belefér


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

- Szörnyű belegondodolni, hogy a feleségem három hét múlva hazatér!
- Mióta van távol?
- Holnap utazik.


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

Az ember akkor fogja fel igazán, hogy mit akar leginkább, amikor azt már elveszítette. Akkor érzi legerősebben valaminek a hiányát, ha az már nem lehet az övé.


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

Mellettünk szótlan alszik el a vágy.
Szemedben látnom kell,
Hogy nincs tovább.
Lehajtott fejjel kérdezem,
Hogy holnap lesz kit féltenem?


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

És is írtam az előző lapon pár saját verset. Nekem most már megvan a 20 hozzászólásom, sok sikert neked is. Amúgy honnan vagy? Én Magyarországról, Borsod megyéből.


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

Nem veszekszem veled
a szerelem zsoldján,
én szerettelek, igaz,
a magam módján.


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

gratula, én is hajtok a 20 hozzászólásra, én Pest megyéből vagyok


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

Jó lehet saját verset írni


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

Tán én is megpróbálkozom vele,csak ez olyan hogy ha nincsen ihlet akkor nem igazán megy


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

15 éves koromtól irkálok verseket, azóta van pár száz. Mondjuk ebből meg merek mutatni másoknak is kb. harmincat.


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

Amikor elváltunk, szívem fénylő lángja
Kialudt örökre sötét éjszakába`...
Komor bánattá vált tündöklő reményem,
Fojtogató kínná égő szenvedélyem...
- Sötét, bús fellegek nyargaltak az égen.


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

akkor már mágusa vagy a szavaknak, és ennek az önkifejező módnak


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

Menj, ha menni muszáj!
Jobb lesz így ezután.
A néma csend ölel át,
Túl hosszú volt ez a tánc.


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

Elképzeltem egy világot, melynek részese voltál,
Aki benne vár engem, az nem te vagy most már.
Neked adtam a szívem, de te eldobtál magadtól,
Legbelül rég féltem minden egyes szavadtól.


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

Megélni nehezebb, mint beszélni róla,
Elfogynak a kedves szavak, ha itt az óra.
Nincs mosoly, csak harag,
Egy hosszúra nyúló múló pillanat, ami a fejben benn ragad.
Ha elhagy a szeretet, sohse nem gyógyul be a seb.


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

Köszi


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

egy


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

Nem akarlak és rád gondolok,
menekülnék és nem tudok,
nyugalom kellene, béke, csend,
de itt visszhangzol, idebent.


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

kettő


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

szép


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

Én kölcsönadtam játszani,
Te meg elhagytad a szívem,
Sajnálom, de egy kis időre,
Most jobb, ha elteszem.


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

megnézem


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

jó


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

köszönöm


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

kiváló tipp


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

halad ez a verselés, 
kár hogy nem sajátok, 
de tetszenek ezek a rímek, 
és mindjárt 20-ra váltok


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

hahó


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

és már itt is a 20.


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

én 12-re


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

és már csak 8


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

Egy fél órája keresgélek, hogy hova lehet hozzászólni, hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

és 7


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

Nagyon örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt a részt


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

Jó posztolást, tán már többé nem beszélgetünk,
olyan ez mint egy nyaralás, mit sosem feledhetünk!


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

már nem sok van


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

És így talán meg is lesz


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

pont olyan


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

Az az igazság, hogy a kislányomnak szeretnék letölteni


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

már csak 4


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

nekem se volt egyszerű, megtalálni
addig már legalább 50 köszönöm volt már


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

én az anyukámnak


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

Egy albumot és azért kell nagyon az a 20


----------



## KevinM (2011 Augusztus 21)

akkor jó töltögetést, sziasztok


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

de már a célba érsz hamarosan))


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

De úgy érzem még nagyon sok van hátra


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

És ez az ucsó


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

Jó hétvégét


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

Hamarosan?? Ja ja. Csak soknak tűnik


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

Ez a 10.


----------



## h.anna (2011 Augusztus 21)

És egy ráadás: Sziasztok!!


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

11. már csak 9


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

Szia! Már csak 8


----------



## baggins (2011 Augusztus 21)

Szia Kevin


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

Soknak tűnik ez a 20 másodperc


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

Pedig máskor ez semmi


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

Na már csak 6


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

És csak 5!  Csak lemegy ez a 20


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

És már csak 4


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

És 3


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

És már csak kettőőőő!!!


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

És csak eeeeeegggyy


----------



## games (2011 Augusztus 21)

Megvan a 20!!! Köszönöm! Sziasztok!


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Nagyon örülök,hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Csak ez a kötelező húsz hozzászólás fura egy kicsit...


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

de ha kell akkor kell


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

7


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

8


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

9


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

ez már a tizedik


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Ez immáron a tíz plusz egy


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

És a tíz + kettő


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

a tizenharmadik...Halad ez


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

na még egyszer:a tizenharmadik...Halad ez


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

A tizennegyedik hozzászólásomban elárulom,hogy az egyik legjobb zenekar a Budapest Bár.Épp őket hallgatom.


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

a szám címe:Tiroli bocik


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

de nagyon komoly szinte az összes zenéjük


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Az énekesek közül legjobban a Behumi Dóri-t bírom.


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Na még három


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

És igen....Máár látom a kiutat,az alagút végét,a fényt...


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

And the winner is.........


----------



## SndorZ2 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Köszöm


----------



## Lyldi (2011 Augusztus 21)

sziasztok! Itt az első


----------



## Lyldi (2011 Augusztus 21)

második


----------



## Lyldi (2011 Augusztus 21)

harmadik


----------



## Lyldi (2011 Augusztus 21)

negyedik


----------



## Lyldi (2011 Augusztus 21)

ötödik megvolt máshol, így ez a hatodik.


----------



## Lyldi (2011 Augusztus 21)

hetedik


----------



## Lyldi (2011 Augusztus 21)

nyolcadik


----------



## Lyldi (2011 Augusztus 21)

Tizenhatodik


----------



## Lyldi (2011 Augusztus 21)

tizenhetedik


----------



## Lyldi (2011 Augusztus 21)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## Lyldi (2011 Augusztus 21)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## Lyldi (2011 Augusztus 21)

ééésss... a huszadik


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

3


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

4


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

5-basszus...El nem hiszem h ilyen hülyeség


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

6-hehe...


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

7-pék...hetem,hétem


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

8-nyolcam...


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

hoppá...csak hetem...


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

Hja nem...nyolcam


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

Muhaha...10-fele...


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

Ejha!Itt a 11.elf,eleven,unsprezece


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

Máris a 10+a 2-12 zwölf,twelwe, douasprezece


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

13. üzenetem...


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

Itt a 14.Mi legyen?Még csak 6.


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

15.midjárt a végére jártam.


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

16...10+6


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

17.Ez már haladat


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

18


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

19-éveim száma.


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

20-végre...


----------



## szanomika (2011 Augusztus 21)

a ffene...még egy kell.


----------



## symy1295 (2011 Augusztus 21)

adSFASF


----------



## symy1295 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Safdsfasd


----------



## symy1295 (2011 Augusztus 21)

afdsadfd


----------



## symy1295 (2011 Augusztus 21)

sdasdasdasd


----------



## symy1295 (2011 Augusztus 21)

köszi DDD


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

akkor csapjunk bele 
1


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

2


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

3


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

4


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

5


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

6


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

7


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 21)

Még szép hogy beköszönök nektek. Szükségem lenne egy pár dologra és Ti biztosan tudtok segiteni. Tenx.


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

8


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

9


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

10


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 21)

Már 3-éve hogy itt vagyok Nálatok, egyszer csak el kezdem én is a kommenteket.


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

11


----------



## ledaadel (2011 Augusztus 21)

*szepito gyumolcsok*

Letezik 5 csoda elelmiszer,amelyeknek helyes fogyasztasa eseten,peldaul a borunk mindenfele beavatkozas nelkul sokaig fiatal marad.Koztudott,hogy a C VITAMIN akadalyozza a rancok kialakulasat,azonban,annakellenere,hogy naponta megisszuk a narancs,citrom bombat,elobb-utobb megjelennek.Ha a citromot,narancsot papayaval,brokkolival,brusszeli kaposztaval vagy husos paprikaval helyettesitjuk sokkal kesobb rancosodunk.A bor rugalmassagat,barsonyossagat hosszu ideig megorizheti,ha gyakran fogyaszt eti kagylot,amely elosegiti a bor kollagen termeleset.A haj es bor nagyszeru orvosa a spenot.


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

12


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

13


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

14


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

15


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

16


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 21)

*talány*

Több tyros dolgot is láttam itt Nálatok. Tyros 2-höz kleresek egy pár dolgot. Meg is fogom találni talán,oksa.


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

17


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

18


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

19


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 21)

Hi. Te már elég jól állsz, nekem még kell egy kis idő.Csá


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmorocz (2011 Augusztus 21)

Hi, 20 után sem engedett be, de lehet,hogy 21 kell...


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 21)

*köszönet*

Én is igy kezdtem, jó hosszan,de majd alakul. Ha kell bárkinek segitek Rolandos témában.


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 21)

*mi történik 21 után*

Vajon tényleg nem enged be 20 után ? Help


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 21)

Van e vajon értelme ennek, ha senki sem szól hozzám,csak magamnak irogatok, meg annak aki számolja a belépéseket.


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 21)

Ha lesz időm holnap folytatom a reget.


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

minden


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

közösségi


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

tagot


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

szeretettel


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

üdvözlök


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

így


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

ismeretlenül


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

is


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

nagyon


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

jó


----------



## demorten (2011 Augusztus 21)




----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

érzés


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

barátságos


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

kedves


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

embertársaim


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

közösségéhez


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

tartozni


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

ezt


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

sugallja


----------



## b.betti66 (2011 Augusztus 21)

nekem a CH


----------



## peverel (2011 Augusztus 22)

Örülök, hogy vannak olyan személyek akik segitik az új tagokat.


----------



## peverel (2011 Augusztus 22)

Köszönöm.


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 22)

Szép napot mindenkinek. Üdv.


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 22)

Van valaki a vonalban ?


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 22)

Most is csak magamban kergethetem a számokat huszig ?


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 22)

Na jó munkát mára is mindenkinek.


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 22)

Még mindig kell egy pár üzi. anélkül, hogy válaszolna valaki.


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 22)

De már a végét járom.


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 22)

Majd csak eljutok oda is.


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 22)

Értelmetlen 17.


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 22)

Bár ennek sincs nagyobb haszna.


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 22)

Közel járok ahhoz hogy válaszolok magamnak három mp-n tul.


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 22)

Na talán ez is eljött.


----------



## majoroci (2011 Augusztus 22)

Hová lettek a smilek?


----------



## zsombokchris (2011 Augusztus 22)

Köszönöm


----------



## aimeesaig (2011 Augusztus 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## aimeesaig (2011 Augusztus 22)

Csak szeretném itt is, pontosabban szóban is megköszönni, Anyóka a kedves segítséget.


----------



## aimeesaig (2011 Augusztus 22)

Hogy őszinte legyek, már hetek óta tag vagyok itt, de még mindig nincs meg a 20 hszem. Nem vagyok beszédes típus.


----------



## aimeesaig (2011 Augusztus 22)

Szerettem volna feltöltésekkel letudni a 20 kötelező hszt, de valamiért nem műkszik nálam a csatolás manager.


----------



## aimeesaig (2011 Augusztus 22)

És az is érdekelne, hogy hol tudom visszakövetni, hogy PONTOSAN mennyi hszt küldtem már? Kizárt, hogy összesen 7 legyen, mert azért igyekszem én a magam módján. Vagy törlődik/nullázódik minden hónapban, és megint elölről kell kezdeni mindent?


----------



## aimeesaig (2011 Augusztus 22)

Ha így van, sírni fogok. Komolyan. Olvasni szeretek, nézelődni, nem fecserészni...


----------



## aimeesaig (2011 Augusztus 22)

Ehhe... haladok.  Fele megvan! Yuppie!


----------



## aimeesaig (2011 Augusztus 22)

every cloud has a silver lightning - mondja az angol.
Számomra is van remény.  Mindjárt megvan a 20!!!!


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

*Érdekes*

Elég érdekes ez a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

Persze sejtem miért van rá szükségük de ez csak a szemetet termeli az oldalon.


----------



## Judyka87 (2011 Augusztus 22)

szaisztok


----------



## Judyka87 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Anyoka,köszönjük szépen!


----------



## Judyka87 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Üdv Borsodból!


----------



## Judyka87 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Nem értem miért kell a 20 hsz,hogy meg tudjak nézni bármit is?


----------



## Judyka87 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Megpróbálom összegyűjteni,mert ma kezdtem pályafutásomat mint napközis nevelő és néhány hasznos dolgot szeretnék összegyűjteni


----------



## Judyka87 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Nagy valószínűséggel elsőseim lesnek,így nagyon izgulok


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

Hajrá!


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

Én sem értem miért kell a 20. :-(


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

De ha kell


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

akkor


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

megkapják


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

Mert én


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

ilyen


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

vagyok


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

Hahaha


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

hihihi


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

bububu


----------



## Judyka87 (2011 Augusztus 22)

“A világ egy iskola, és az élet az egyetlen valódi tanító. Számtalan tapasztalatot kínál, és ha a tapasztalatok egyedül bölcsebbé tehetnének, az idős emberek mind boldog, megvilágosodott mesterek lennének. De a tapasztalatban el van rejtve a lecke.” (*Dan Millman – A békés harcos útja*)


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

bababa


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

bibibi


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

Nem lehetne inkább


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

valami hasonló


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

mint a torrent oldalaknál?


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

Rögtön elérsz mindent


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

és hetente, havonta nézik


----------



## nyeteg (2011 Augusztus 22)

a le/fel töltésed.


----------



## Judyka87 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Tanulás az, ha rájövünk arra, amit már tudunk.
Cselekvés az, ha megmutatjuk, hogy tudjuk.
Tanítás az, ha másokat emlékeztetünk arra, hogy ők is éppolyan jól tudják.
Mindannyian tanulunk, cselekszünk és tanítunk. 
(*Richard Bach*)


----------



## zsolt988 (2011 Augusztus 22)

1


----------



## zsolt988 (2011 Augusztus 22)

ha


----------



## zsolt988 (2011 Augusztus 22)

gtfsdgf


----------



## zsolt988 (2011 Augusztus 22)

11


----------



## zsolt988 (2011 Augusztus 22)

dd


----------



## zsolt988 (2011 Augusztus 22)

22


----------



## zsolt988 (2011 Augusztus 22)

levardine írta:


> *Holnap lesz fácán (1974)*
> 
> színes, magyar vígjáték, 77 perc, 1974 – TV –rip
> 
> ...


uzt


----------



## mokany23 (2011 Augusztus 22)

köszöntem


----------



## mokany23 (2011 Augusztus 22)

hát a cigi nem egészséges... a bor(vörös) bizonyos mennyiségben az... mivel vérképzést segíti elő


----------



## mokany23 (2011 Augusztus 22)

korán kellett kelnem, és meghalni nem volt időm


----------



## mokany23 (2011 Augusztus 22)

hali


----------



## mokany23 (2011 Augusztus 22)

:d


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

Az éj sötétjén fekszem az ágyamon, 

nem jön szememre az édes álom. 

Fejemben ezer dolog kavarog... 

S észreveszem: újra csak Rád gondolok! 



Forgolódom, nem tudok aludni, 

agyamat, szívemet nem hagyja nyugodni 

az az érzés, mi akkor tölt el, 

mikor két karod forrón átölel. 



Hiányzol nagyon! - s mi tagadás, 

nincs most e világon semmi más, 

mit jobban szeretnék, mint látni Téged, 

s érezni, hagyni, ahogy szemed tüze éget!! 



Csak pár nap, néhány óra, míg újra láthatlak, 

míg átölelhetlek, karomba zárhatlak. 

Mégis oly lassan, és oly nehezen 

telik minden perc, ha nem vagy itt velem. 



Arcomra most is mosolyt csal a gondolat, 

mikor magam előtt látom széles mosolyodat. 

Nem sokára rám mosolyog újra e szép szempár... 

Veled leszek, újra Veled! - ez az, mit szívem úgy vár!!! 
Nicol Dacre


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

*Szerelem*

Féltelek, ha tehetném vigyáznám minden léptedet. Vigyáznék rád mint egy angyal, hisz te vagy, ki már akkor hiányzik, mikor ébred a hajnal...


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

Én ilyen boldog sosem voltam talán még 
Mert Veled lenni minden percben ajándék.


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

A szerelem csodákra képes. Engem türelmessé tett.


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

Körülölel a sötét, néznek a csillagok, gondolatban most melletted vagyok. Nézem ahogy alszol, vigyázom álmod, halkan suttogva jó éjszakát kívánok!


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

Téged szeretlek, érted doban szivem, minden álmom te vagy, minden gondolatom te vagy, ha itt hagysz nem baj neked, az én szívem törik apró darabokra.


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

Lehunyom a szemem, ahogy szád finoman, alig érintve simul az ajkaimra. Óvatos vagy, csókod tapogatózó, bátortalan, várod a válaszom, várod, hogy akarjam én is. 
Megfeszülök a vágytól, szám válaszol a Tiédnek, testem hozzád simul, nyelvem moccan, és nyomban rátalál a Tiédre. Lassan, élvezettel csókolsz, számat ízleled, nyelved a nyelvemet simítja, ajkad mézédes, elmerülsz bennem, számba sóhajtod a vágyad, a várakozás semmivé válik, már csak múlt...


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

Van hőn szerető érző szívem, finom a lelkem, 
Amint van Tenéked, mind a tiéddel forr egybe. 
Márvány szép homlokodra csókolgatom a napot, 
Szirmokként nyílnak csókra ajkaid az ajkamon.


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

Álljon meg az idő, szálljon ez a dal zengjen, 
Ajkadon csüggjön csókom s Tiéd az enyémen. 
Hiszen vagyok neked tudod, édes szerelmem, 
Az ereje szerelmünknek legyőzhetetlen!


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

1 csók nem nagy eset 

2 csók már veszélyesebb 

3-nál a szemem ragyog 

4 után a tiéd vagyok 

5 után már együtt vagyunk


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

Csókod, mint forró napon 
A nyári zivatar 
Forró, vágyódó ajkamon 
Frissít, üdít, majd felkavar.


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

Minden amit valaha a szerelemről hinni véltem folyamatosan változott minden csókod után, ugyanis előtte azt hittem, hogy jobban már nem is szerethetlek.


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

Egy csókodért lehozok egy csillagot. Kettőért az egész világegyetemet megszerzem neked.


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

Úgy ölelsz át, ahogy vad szél a fát.. egy fájó mély csók.. mindent felgyújt egy láng, mindent feldúl egy érintés..


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

Csillagos az ég minden csoda szép, a téli hold fénye mi kettőnkre néz. Búcsúzom tőled drága kis katonám, gyere csókolj meg, most nem látja meg jó anyám.


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

A csók a szerelem beszéde, 
Kérlek gyere és beszélgess velem!


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

A családom volt az egyetlen, az igazi kincsem, 
De egy pillanat alatt széthullott és már bárhogy is fáj, nem tehetek ellene semmit. 
Az igazán nehéz helyzetben semmire sincs annyira szükségünk, mint egy szerető családra. 
Örüljön akinek ez még megadatott, becsülje meg mindennél jobban mert lesz idő mikor már késő lesz. 
A legrosszabb dolgok is bekövetkeznek olykor, mikor a gyermek épp bontakoztatná ki repülő tudását, viszont egy röpke pillanat alatt a földre hull és ökölbe szorított kézzel sír. 
Annál kegyetlenebb dolog nincsen mikor szeretettel és tisztelettel (Pl anyák napján) egy bonbonnal vagy egy virággal nem áll már módodban felköszönteni a szerettedet. Mivel nem marad más csak egy sírhalom, ahova teheted a virágod. Illetve a remény, hogy odafent nincs többé fájdalom és gonoszság. 
Így belegondolva nekik sem lehet könnyű, hogy odafentről lefelé tekingetnek és látják gyermeküket megingani az élet göröngyös útján. 
És nem tehetnek semmit, hiába látják, hogy merre van a helyes ösvény. 
Szokták mondani: ha még él az egyik szülőd, csak félárva vagy. Ha a másik szülőd is meghal, akkor leszel igazán árva.


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

Mondjak valami különöset? Nos, amikor apa lettem, megértettem Istent. Ő mindenütt jelen van, mert az ő műve a teremtés. Így vagyok én, uram, a leányaimmal. Csakhogy én jobban szeretem leányaimat, mint Isten a világot, mert a világ nem olyan szép, mint Isten, de leányaim szebbek, mint én vagyok.


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

Jegyezd meg, hogy az életben nincsenek barátok és még csak szerelem sem. Ha felnőttél, rá fogsz jönni, hogy az életben csak két fontos dolog van, amire figyelned kell: hogy szeresd a családodat és Istent, még akkor is, ha nem mindig adják meg azt, amire vágysz, mert csak ők tehetnek boldoggá. És soha, soha, de soha az életben ne legyél nyúlszívű. Ha felnőttél, érteni fogod, hogy ez mit jelent. Nagyon szeretlek!


----------



## Extreame Girl (2011 Augusztus 22)

Az igazi NŐ, akinek a család a fontos, aki összetartja azt. Aki szeret és tud szeretni és gondoskodni. Aki tud mindig újat mutatni, akiben bízhat a partnere. Aki bármilyen közhelyesnek hangzik, de megállja a helyét a konyhában, aki a lakásukat-házukat otthonná varázsolja. Tesz azért, hogy a párját elkápráztassa újra és újra. Csinos és ápolt. Egyéniség. A partnernek legyen barátja; párja; szeretője és szerelme. Intelligens, de ha valamit mégsem tudna, azt felvállalja. Megújuló, akinek a szemébe az izgalmat és a megnyugvást is megtalálod. Az igazi nő ösztönösen tudja, hogyan kell szeretnie, aki örömet lel abban, hogy ő nőnek született.


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!Nagyon szeretnék én is jogosultságot szerezni


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Elsős osztályom lesz szeptembertől


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Szívesen megnézném Vitéz László ötleteit,de sajnos még nem tudom...:-(


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Persze másokét is...


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Ötlettel majd én is szolgálhatok


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Eddig jó. - mondta a zuhanó optimista a második emeletnél.


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Kérek egy türelemjátékot! DE MINT A VILLÁM!!!


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Korán keltem. Hol az arany?


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Aki másnak vermet ás az nagyon hamar elfárad


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Kell, hogy legyen valami az akupunktúrában , végül is nem sok beteg sündisznót lát az ember.


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

sziasztok! én most regisztráltam


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

nem igazán értem ezt a 20 komment dolgot, és nem is biztos h jól csinálom


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.
?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
1 órája regisztráltam Talán nem nagy gond h próbálok 20 hozzászólást gyűjteni
*


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

most 20 ilyet kell írnom?


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

vagyis már csak 16-ot


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

igazából itt találtam meg egy e-könyvet amit már nagyon rég óta keresek


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

és azt szeretném letölteni


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

csak nem engedi addig amíg nem írok 20 kommentet


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

nem emlékszem h korábban már regisztráltam volna


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

de amikor megadtam az email címem azt írta, h már regisztrálva vagyok, kérjek új jelszót


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

szóval ha már több mint 2 napja regisztrálva vagyok elvileg, akkor minek ezek a hozzászólások?


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

még kell 10


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

remélm ezután rögtön el fogom tudni kezdeni a letöltést


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

és nem kell még 2 napot várnom


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

és azt is remélem h jó helyre irogatok


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

és nem néztek teljesen idiótának


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

még mindig kell 5


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

a váratlan utazást szeretném ltölteni


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

gyerekkoromban az egyik kedvenc történetm volt


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

nagyon kedves sorozat is volt belőle


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

szóval remélem, h sikerülni fog...


----------



## himym6 (2011 Augusztus 22)

mg is van a 20 hozzászólás, remélem nem zavartam senkit!


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

“A nagy kérdés nem az, mit hoz a holnap?
Az igazi kérdés, mit hoz a tegnap?”


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

bocsi 1


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

bocs 2


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

bocs 3


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

bocs 4


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

bocs 5


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

bocs 6


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

bocs 7


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 22)

bocs 8


----------



## mrg8472 (2011 Augusztus 22)

Jelen és köszi, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## zsolt988 (2011 Augusztus 22)

gyík


----------



## zsolt988 (2011 Augusztus 22)

levardine írta:


> *Holnap lesz fácán (1974)*
> 
> színes, magyar vígjáték, 77 perc, 1974 – TV –rip
> 
> ...


gdf


----------



## zsolt988 (2011 Augusztus 22)

gsfdgki


----------



## zsolt988 (2011 Augusztus 22)

gyikocska


----------



## zsolt988 (2011 Augusztus 22)

levardine írta:


> *Holnap lesz fácán (1974)*
> 
> színes, magyar vígjáték, 77 perc, 1974 – TV –rip
> 
> ...


grfdik


----------



## zsolt988 (2011 Augusztus 22)

klm


----------



## zsolt988 (2011 Augusztus 22)

lzuku


----------



## Edelweis (2011 Augusztus 22)

Szépséges szép estét mindenkinek!
Gyúrok a tagságra ^^


----------



## Edelweis (2011 Augusztus 22)

A kis Wyn összekuporodva feküdt az ágyon és a sötétben hallgatta az ágyneműtartóból kiszűrődő hangokat. Már percek óta őrölte idegeit a motozás, olykor mintha valaki folytott hangon hümmögött volna, aztán surlódást, lapok könnyű hangját vélte hallani.


----------



## Edelweis (2011 Augusztus 22)

A maciját szorogatva végül rávette magát hogy fél kézzel lenyúljon (mert marha bátor gyerek volt) és lassan kihúzza a kérdéses fakkot, csak hogy egy pillanatra bele lessen és megtudja mi a fene rohangál, vagy mozog alatta

Gondolta talán csak egy egér...


----------



## Edelweis (2011 Augusztus 22)

Az ágyneműtartó résén át fény szűrődött ki, egy pillanatra elvakította és ahogy a kép kitisztult megpillantotta az odabennt kucorgó pizsamás, hálósipkás urat aki egy csiptetővel az orrán, zseblámpája fényénél belemerült valamelyik Agatha Christi regény tanulmányozásába. Aztán felpillantott, egyenesen a kíváncsiskodó lányra és úgy elámult, hogy a csíptető leesett az orráról.

- No de kérem!


----------



## Edelweis (2011 Augusztus 22)

Wyn megrezzent. Ez a fickó itt fekszik és még ki is kéri magának!

- Elnézést, mit keres az ágyneműtartómban? - tudakolta a mackóját fenyegetően egy kezébe markolva.
Plüssnek plüss, de fegyver alapon.

- Szabadságon lévő mumus vagyok! - közölte az illető, visszarakta orrára az okulárét és fontoskodva lapozott.


----------



## Edelweis (2011 Augusztus 22)

- Értem... de miért itt? - tudakolta Wyn, a mumus szemszögéből kissé rögeszmésen emelkedő hangszínnel.

- Miért? Hol legyek? Ez kérem egy roppant komfortos ágyneműtartó!

- Tudom mert az enyém -bólintott a lány. - Mégis meddig marad? - kérdezte némi gondolkodás után óvatosan mert vagy ő hibbant meg, vagy a beszélgetőpartnere.


----------



## Edelweis (2011 Augusztus 22)

- Holnap már munkába állok. Főállásban fogom rémiszgetni magát kisasszony. De addig is... lenne szives visszacsukni? - meglengette a könyvét - Még nem tudom ki a gyilkos.
- Öhm... rendben. Jó munkát holnapra!
- Meg lesz, meg lesz... maga tudhatja a legjobban, hogy a munkám a szenvedélyem. Meg persze a krimiregények.


----------



## Edelweis (2011 Augusztus 22)

Wyn elgondolkodott és kénytelen volt rábólintani erre a megállapításra.
- Akkor jó éjt!
- Önnek is! Viszlát holnap!


----------



## Edelweis (2011 Augusztus 22)

És ebben maradtak...


----------



## Edelweis (2011 Augusztus 22)

Utószó
A mumus pár hét múlva felfedezte a szekrényt. Jelenleg is ott lakik...


----------



## Edelweis (2011 Augusztus 22)

Régi blues serceg egy ócska lemezen
izzadt füst gomolyog a plafon felé
parázs csóktól született
s vége immár a szobámé


----------



## Edelweis (2011 Augusztus 22)

Nézem az illanó táncot
múlásból született röpke oldódás
a szaxofon sír
széles szájtól reszket fémteste


----------



## Edelweis (2011 Augusztus 22)

virsli ujjú néger öleli
s hangszerével gyászol a lelke
Talán a füstöt siratják ők is
vagy más illanó csodát


----------



## Edelweis (2011 Augusztus 22)

én mosolyod emlékét
alvó arcod békés vonalát
Röpke pillanatok, percek
míg a parázs kihúny


----------



## Edelweis (2011 Augusztus 22)

Aztán tokba teszem a lemezem
dolgom után megyek megint
a füstnek csak az íze marad
s bennem a remény kedvesem
hogy nem egy parázs álom csupán az életem...


Köszi hogy itt lehetek ^^


----------



## piros55 (2011 Augusztus 23)

*Jó reggelt!*


----------



## becs75 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Elnézést,hogy rossz helyen gyűjtöttem a hozzászólást


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Augusztus 23)

*Kották*

Szia, konkrétan magyar nótára gondolsz?
hagyományos lakodalmas jellegűt?
Talán van valami konkrét amit szeretnél? Nekem elég sok van, ezért kellene, hogy mégis mire gondolsz.
Üdv.
AccordionStudent


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Augusztus 23)

Szia,
Szeretnék segíteni neked azzal, hogy a Google-ben ha beírod Solymári férfikórus , akkor itt nagyon sok nóta, dal szövegét találod meg. Szöveg alapján is találhatsz kedvencet, és igy már konkrétan rákereshetsz a kottára.
Üdv.

Szia,
Szeretnék segíteni neked azzal, hogy a Google-ben ha beírod Solymári férfikórus , akkor itt nagyon sok nóta, dal szövegét találod meg. Szöveg alapján is találhatsz kedvencet, és igy már konkrétan rákereshetsz a kottára.
Üdv. 
<!-- / message -->


----------



## yksi (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## yksi (2011 Augusztus 23)

Még mindig kell pár hsz..


----------



## yksi (2011 Augusztus 23)

...


----------



## yksi (2011 Augusztus 23)

rég voltam már itt


----------



## yksi (2011 Augusztus 23)

még 6


----------



## yksi (2011 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## yksi (2011 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## yksi (2011 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## yksi (2011 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## yksi (2011 Augusztus 23)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## heni2626 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Köszi!


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Augusztus 23)

Köszi


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Augusztus 23)

K


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Augusztus 23)

ö


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Augusztus 23)

s


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Augusztus 23)

z


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Augusztus 23)

ön


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Augusztus 23)

öm


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Augusztus 23)

a


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Augusztus 23)

lehe


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Augusztus 23)

tőséget


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Augusztus 23)

a gyors 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Augusztus 23)

összegyűjtéséhez!


----------



## Kantorsi (2011 Augusztus 23)




----------



## atixxx (2011 Augusztus 23)

*üdv*

remélem még müx 1


----------



## atixxx (2011 Augusztus 23)

jó fórum, jó könyvekkel....


----------



## atixxx (2011 Augusztus 23)

--remélem--


----------



## Edina1989 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Uh de jó, köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Edina1989 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Az igazi szerelem útja egyszer sem sima. (W. S.)


----------



## Edina1989 (2011 Augusztus 23)

A természetben nincs rút, csak a jellem;
De bármilyen szép: rút, aki galád.
Az erény - szép; míg, a szépség, ha olcsó
Jellem köntöse: csak festett koporsó. (w. s. - egyik kedvenc idézetem)


----------



## Edina1989 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Szólj újra, fényes angyal, mert az éjben
Fejem fölött nekem oly glóriás vagy,
Akár a mennyek szárnyas hírnöke,
A visszatorpanó, döbbent halandók
Fehéren-égre-ámuló szemének,
Míg nézik őt, hogy száll a lusta felhőn,
A lég hullámain és elvitorláz. (w.s)


----------



## nagysas (2011 Augusztus 23)

Szeptember 7-én jelenik meg Ulickaja új könyve, az Imágó.


----------



## macsek96 (2011 Augusztus 23)

nagyon szuper


----------



## Edina1989 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Kioszthatatlan részed, egy veled,
Jobb részednél is jobb részed vagyok.
Ó, ne szakítsd el tőlem így magad!
Mert tudd meg, édesem, egy csepp vizet
Könnyebb háborgó tóba ejtened,
S onnan kivenned tisztán, csökkenés
S növekedés nélkül, mint tőlem magad
Elvenned és nem vinned engem is. (w.s)


----------



## Edina1989 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Bármit írhatok a 20-hoz? nem kell, hogy tartalmas legyen?


----------



## Edina1989 (2011 Augusztus 23)

még 4


----------



## Edina1989 (2011 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## Edina1989 (2011 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## pinkani22 (2011 Augusztus 23)

**

Igaz


----------



## Ditta 25 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Ez egy jó lehetőség , jó hogy van ez az oldal!!
Sziasztok!
Hi-hi ha-ha


----------



## pinkani22 (2011 Augusztus 23)

**

igaz


----------



## pinkani22 (2011 Augusztus 23)

igen.


----------



## pinkani22 (2011 Augusztus 23)

*...*

Az engem is érdekelne...


----------



## odipark (2011 Augusztus 23)

kösz


----------



## odipark (2011 Augusztus 23)

nem tudna valaki még americanta albumot??


----------



## odipark (2011 Augusztus 23)

kellene pls


----------



## odipark (2011 Augusztus 23)

köszönöm a Tront


----------



## odipark (2011 Augusztus 23)

köszönöm a Mr Bean pockot


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

Sziasztok


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

A nevem lehet megtévesztö, mert nem ffi


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

Mármint a Titusz ffi név, csak én nem vagyok az


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

A tanuljunk franciáthoz gyüjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

Elnézést, de nincs a billentyüzeten hosszú ö, ü


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

mindjárt folytatom a tanulást, csak munka után kell egy kis pihi


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

holnap órára megyek


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

jó dolog ez a jelenléti ív


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

sok hozzászólás kell még


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

úgyhogy felhagyok vele egy kis idöre, késöbb folytatom


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

inkább gyorsan letudom, különben nem tudok nekiállni tanulni


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

még kell pár


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

a tanuljunk franciát nagyon jó kis oldal


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

remélem sokat tudok szemezgetni még onnan


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

egy kis campus tanulás következik


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

igazából jó lenne vkivel franciául chatelni, mert az írásomon van mit fejleszteni, és a már megtanultak hasznosításán is


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

nagyon igyekszem, hogy sikerüljön
ez a 3ik nyelvem, de még van pár nyelv amit meg szeretnék ismerni
de elöször ennek kell jól mennie


----------



## kistitusz (2011 Augusztus 23)

Remélem nem untattam senkit nagyon, további szép napot!

Salut!


----------



## bazolka (2011 Augusztus 23)

*üdv*

szaisztok


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Most nekiallok osszegyujteni 20 hozzaszolast


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Valojaban most mar csak 19 kell


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Most fejeztem be Le Carre "The Spy Who Came In From The Cold" cimu konyvet


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Nagyon-nagyon jo volt


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Le Carre-tol meg nem olvastam rossz konyvet, de erdekes modon a szokasosnal sokkal kevesbe emlekszem rajuk


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

A "Little Drummer Girl" az egy kivetel, mert az kb 1 eve olvastam.


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Meg a "Constant Gardenerre" is emlekszem, de azt meg kb 6-7 honapja olvastam.


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Ugyanakkor a "Tinkar, Tailor, Soldier, Spy"-t nagyjabol belathato idon belul olvastam, megsem emlekszem szinte semmire belole.


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

A "The Perfect Spy" -igaz, azt kb 15-20 eve olvastam, egy az egyben eltunt a memoriambol.


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Vajon mi van ezekben a konyvekben, amitol ennyire kevesse ragadnak meg az agyamban


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Le Carre gyonyoruen ir - ahogy egy ismerosom mondta egyszer: az a baj, hogy ezt tudja is magarol


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

A stilusa gyakran tenyleg koltoi, de a cselekmeny mindig nagyon magavalragado, es szerinem inkabb az kellene, hogy meghatarozza egy konyv emlekezetesseget


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Mar csak 8 hozzaszolas kell, igy keves az esely, hogy barki megosztja velem a fentiekkel kapcsolatos gondolatait


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Pedig erdekelne


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Fuggetlenul a 20 hozzaszolastol


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Most Schatzing "Limit" cimu konyve miatt torom magam


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Csak itt talaltam meg, es amint az egy Spanyolhonba szakadt baratomtol hallottam, ez nem ritka jelenseg:


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Ez a honlap szerinte kituno forrasa a magyar konyveknek


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Schatzingtol mellesleg a "Raj" lerakhatatlan volt, a "Hangtalanul" nem volt rossz, de meg se kozelitette a Rajt


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

A Limit-et szinten dicsertek. Angolul meg nem jelent meg, ami a Raj szelsoseges USA-ellenessegenek ismereteben nem annyira meglepo


----------



## Ceuta68 (2011 Augusztus 23)

Egy uzenet a raadas: ket napot varok, aztan mar en is teljes erteku tag leszek


----------



## qcsera (2011 Augusztus 23)

20/01 Hát ha már kell a 20, akkor legyen ez az 1. Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## qcsera (2011 Augusztus 24)

Egyébként kapott már valaki valamilyen választ, hogy a "20" mire is jó igazán?


----------



## qcsera (2011 Augusztus 24)

Kicsit furán érzem, hogy magammal beszélgetek, de amint látom mások is ezt teszik.


----------



## Lily01 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Így épít a Sors hős életeket
S velük, jaj, bölcsen s ígyen tréfálkozik:
Ne nőjjetek, fák, az egekig
S szivek magasra.


----------



## qcsera (2011 Augusztus 24)

Nem is olyan rossz...


----------



## Lily01 (2011 Augusztus 24)

sziasztok


----------



## qcsera (2011 Augusztus 24)

Nem igazán jut eszembe semmi ...


----------



## qcsera (2011 Augusztus 24)

Subidubi, pity-puty


----------



## qcsera (2011 Augusztus 24)

Tudtátok, hogy 2x2 néha5


----------



## qcsera (2011 Augusztus 24)

Zenészre gondoltál?  Egyébként basszusgitáros


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

pont


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

vesszőcske


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

egy pont lemaradt


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

készen


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

van


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

a


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

fejecske


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

mit


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

írjak


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

még


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

vajon


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

...?


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

13


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

14


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

15


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

16


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

17


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

18


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

19


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

20


----------



## titamilla86 (2011 Augusztus 24)

21,elég nem kell lennie


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

faja oldal


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Itt


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Hello nagyon hálás lenék ha valaki feltenné a "Párizsban szép a nyár" cimu dalt


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

amugy ez a legjobb oldal amit eddig talaltam


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

ha valaki bármilyen oldalt tud ahol lehet tabokat találni irja..


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

ez az oldal kiraly


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

baromi sok kotta


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

ezt az oldalt nem birom dicserni


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

ez az oldal kiraly !!!!


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

mondjatok valami uj midi oldalt


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Udvozlok minden tagot


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

hello !!!!


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

amint kapok valami ujdonságot feltoltom


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

csucs


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

alig varom hogy tlejen el 48 ora


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

nagyon faja az oldal


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Ennél az oldalnál nincs jobb


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

De ha megis csak irjatok


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

várom....


----------



## Szabyka16 (2011 Augusztus 24)

az uj UPlOADOKAT


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Hello!


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Palyazok


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

1-2


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

tok jo


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

es hasznos


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

konyvre


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

es jegyzetre


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

amit csak


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

itt


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

talaltam


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

meg!


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Majd


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

en is


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

igyekszem


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

hasznos


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

anyagokat


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

kozettenni!


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Elore


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

is


----------



## szaboedit82 (2011 Augusztus 24)

koszonom!


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Csak kicsit megijedtem...


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Hogy mikorra gyűlik össze a húsz hozzászólás


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Bár öszintén szólva nagyon jó témákat találtam


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

de nem mindig van idő a véleményeket végigolvasni


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

anélkül pedig nehéz hozzászólni


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

mert rosszul is elsülhet a dolog


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

de nagyon köszönöm,


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

hogy ezt ti, állandó tagok észrevettétek


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

és ilyen módon tolertátátok


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Fantasztikus!


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Az is nagyon jó ebben,


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

hogy távol levő honfitársak életébe


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

bele tudunk folyni


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

ilyen módon.


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Habár én eredetileg a könyvek miatt látogattam ide,


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

de nagyon megtetszett az oldal.


----------



## Emike02 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Használni fogom, és mégegyszer, nagyon köszönöm


----------



## a665 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Helló!


----------



## a665 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Sok érdekes dolgot találtam!


----------



## a665 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Köszi mindenkinek!


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Jó az oldal


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 24)

szuper


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 24)

magyar zenéket keresek


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 24)

karaokee-t merre találok


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Smokie


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 24)

horgászat


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Zene, billentyűzöm


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Fa munkák


----------



## pinkani22 (2011 Augusztus 24)

**

...


----------



## pinkani22 (2011 Augusztus 24)

nekem is kéne


----------



## pinkani22 (2011 Augusztus 24)




----------



## pinkani22 (2011 Augusztus 24)

valóban


----------



## pinkani22 (2011 Augusztus 24)

tényleg


----------



## pinkani22 (2011 Augusztus 24)

huh


----------



## pinkani22 (2011 Augusztus 24)

hmm


----------



## nonocica (2011 Augusztus 24)

Remek oldal, sok hasznos dolgot találtam.. köszi!!


----------



## nonocica (2011 Augusztus 24)

Na akkor gyüjtsünk...


----------



## nonocica (2011 Augusztus 24)

whoáá .. már csak 14 hozzászólás kell .. :/


----------



## nonocica (2011 Augusztus 24)

oh széép az élet , s talán 
te is leszel fiatal!!


----------



## nonocica (2011 Augusztus 24)

és akarod a boldogságot,
akarod azt , hogy eljöjjön hamar.. (Vad Fruttik - Goa)


----------



## nonocica (2011 Augusztus 24)

a szabadságot kerestük, de nem találtuk meg.. 
hangerő volt , tág pupillák, kábítószerek..


----------



## nonocica (2011 Augusztus 24)

de úgy éreztük ez már az a tudatállapot,
amire egy aszkéta vágyakozni fog.. széép az élet talááán teis leszel fiatal..


----------



## nonocica (2011 Augusztus 24)

és akarod a boldogságot , akarod azt hogy eljöjjön hamar!!!! 

(sorry épp ezt hallgatom.. és naon bejövős zene!!)


----------



## nonocica (2011 Augusztus 24)

*vad fruttik - nekem senkim sincsen...
*


----------



## nonocica (2011 Augusztus 24)

A buli íze a számban
Lányok neonruhában
Oldódnak a színpadon
Részeg vagyok nem is tudom
Mire jó, ha jó ez
Az alkohol boldoggá tesz
Akkor az a kevés kis öröm
Is kihányva fekszik a kövön


----------



## nonocica (2011 Augusztus 24)

Fáj a fejem,a szívem túl nagy
És nem tudom, nem tudom hol vagy
Forog a világ, elfolyik minden
Nekem senkim, de senkim sincsen


----------



## nonocica (2011 Augusztus 24)

A torkom összeszorul
Járni alig bírok
Az útra napfény borul
Ha rád gondolok sírok


----------



## nonocica (2011 Augusztus 24)

Nincs már miben hinnem
Ráuntam a tájra
Nekem senkim sincsen
Most látsz utoljára


----------



## nonocica (2011 Augusztus 24)

Fáj a fejem,a szívem túl nagy
És nem tudom, nem tudom hol vagy
Forog a világ, elfolyik minden
Nekem senkim, de senkim, de senkim, de senkim sincsen


----------



## nonocica (2011 Augusztus 24)

mindjárt 20 .. jíííí


----------



## nonocica (2011 Augusztus 24)

próba.. xxxyyyyyíííííí.......


----------



## lacus48 (2011 Augusztus 24)

*hétvégi kaja*

Kérek jó ötleteket bográcsban készítendő székelygulyásra.


----------



## lacus48 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Jól jön a tipp esetleg székelykáposztára is.
Köszi.


----------



## Maca1976 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Szia!
Ez a 2011/2012.tanévi az Új szövegértés Apáczai?


----------



## Maca1976 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Vaca írta:


> Teszek fel 4. o. szövegértőket, fogadjátok szeretettel.


Szia Veca!

Ez 2011/2012.tanévi Apáczais szövegértő?


----------



## Maca1976 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Vaca írta:


> Ez a legfrissebb szövegértő az biztos, de csak fotózva tudom feltenni, majd beszkennelem és úgy is felrakom.


Kedves Gegi!

BE TUDTAD MÁR EZEKET SZKENNELNI?JÓ LENNE HA SIKERÜLNE.
kÖSZI.


----------



## Csordi (2011 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## Csordi (2011 Augusztus 24)

Szeretnék teljes jogú tagja lenni ennek a fórumnak.


----------



## Csordi (2011 Augusztus 24)

Amiben csak tudok, szívesen segítek.


----------



## Csordi (2011 Augusztus 24)

Persze, Én is ha szükséges, akkor a segítségeteket fogom kérni.


----------



## Csordi (2011 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## Csordi (2011 Augusztus 24)

Szeretnék csatlakozni teljes jogú tagként ehhez a fórumhoz.


----------



## Csordi (2011 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## Csordi (2011 Augusztus 24)

Szeretnék teljes jogú tag lenni itt a fórumon.


----------



## Csordi (2011 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## Csordi (2011 Augusztus 24)

Szép napot


----------



## Csordi (2011 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok.


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 24)

*Jelentett elem*

pofaggg is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Csak írok,mert nemtudom kihez forduljak... vavn egy yamaha s 900 am,ha valakit érdekel esetleg csinálhatnánk egy ezmecserét..


----------



## h.editke (2011 Augusztus 24)

Szép napot


----------



## Csordi (2011 Augusztus 24)

Köszi a fáradozást!


----------



## Lilly89 (2011 Augusztus 24)

"…az emberek sohasem pontosan olyanok, mint amilyennek elképzeljük őket."

William Golding: A Legyek Ura


----------



## Lilly89 (2011 Augusztus 24)

"A munka az munka, és nincs befejezve, amíg nincs befejezve. Blint újabb gyöngyszeme, tessék."
Brent Weeks


----------



## Lilly89 (2011 Augusztus 24)

"Két ember akkor tud titkot tartani – szokta mondani Blint –, ha egyikük halott."
Brent Weeks


----------



## Lilly89 (2011 Augusztus 24)

"Felnősz úgy, hogy indiánokról meg kalózokról meg űrhajósokról olvasol, aztán mikor már azt hinnéd, hogy a világ egy érdekes hely, akkor azt mondják, hogy tele van döglött bálnákkal meg kivágott erdőkkel, és mindenhol atomhulladék sugároz sok millió évig. Szerintem nem is éri meg felnőni."

Neil Gaiman – Terry Pratchett: Elveszett próféciák


----------



## Lilly89 (2011 Augusztus 24)

"Vajon boldogok-e a fák, mikor virágzanak?"

Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## Lilly89 (2011 Augusztus 24)

Emellett, pár havonta egyszer kiválasztott egy növényt, ami túl lassan nőtt, vagy száraz, barna foltok jelentek meg a levelein, vagy egyszerűen nem nézett ki olyan jól, mint a többi és körbehordozta a többi növény előtt. 
– Búcsúzz el a többiektől, pajti – mondta a szerencsétlen növénynek. – Kevés vagy… 
Aztán elhagyta a lakást az alkalmatlan növénnyel és pár órával később visszatért egy üres cseréppel, amit aztán gondosan szem előtt hagyott. 
Londonszerte a legélénkebb, legelegánsabb és legszebb növények voltak. Ezen felül a legrémültebbek is.

Neil Gaiman – Terry Pratchett: Elveszett próféciák


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

szeretném


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

ha


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

mihamarabb


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

sikerülne


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

összegyűjtenem


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

20


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

hozzászólást


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

és


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

végre


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

állandó


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

tagja


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

lehetek


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

a Canadahun


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

fórumainak


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

Köszönöm, hogy itt gyűjtögethetem a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

Mindenkinek szép estét kívánok!


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

"Ha boldog akarsz lenni, legyél!"

Lev Tolsztoj


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

"Minden, ami van, bizonyos értelemben csak magva annak, ami lesz."

Marcus Aurelius


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

"Az életet csak visszafelé érthetjük meg, de csak előrefelé élhetjük."
Kierkegard


----------



## Ania (2011 Augusztus 24)

"Aki nem ismeri fel a problémákat, végül oda jut, hogy nyitva hagyja az ajtót, és beengedi a tragédiákat."

Coelho


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Hát akkor hozzákezdek a gyüjtögetéshez. 1.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Köszi h van ez a topic. 2.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Igy sokkal de sookal egyszerübb minden. 3


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

És mégcsak nem is zavarok senkit ^^ 4.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Kifogytam a mondanivalóból... 5.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Mostmár csak számok lesznek. 6.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

7.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

8.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Az a 20 másodperc amit várni kell sokkal hosszabb mind gondoltam xDDD 9.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

10.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

11.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

A probléma az, hogy a 20 hozzászólással nem is lenne baj... 12.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

nah de a 2 napos várakozási idő!!! 13.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

14.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

15.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Nah mindjárt meg is vagyok D 16.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Már igazán nem sok! 17.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Egész közel járok a célhoz *-* 18.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

És már csak 1 kell  19.


----------



## Derry621 (2011 Augusztus 25)

ééééés véégee!! =DDD 20.
Köszöntem. :3


----------



## nbanyta (2011 Augusztus 25)

Nagyon örülök ennek a témának, mert most kezdem majd a második évemet és az elsősösökkel napközizni is fogok.


----------



## nbanyta (2011 Augusztus 25)

Köszi a sok okosságot!


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Szeretnék tagja lenni a közösségnek


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Karaokee fileokat merre találok?


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 25)

vagy midi file


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 25)

notar mary midit keresek


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 25)

jolly midi volna vkinek?


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 25)

igen


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 25)

a letöltés nem megy


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 25)

20


----------



## szzee76 (2011 Augusztus 25)

most megvan


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

Hali,Yamahás vagyok,ha kell valami cserélhetünk....s900....


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

Ha estleg van Yamaha stilusaid is jöhetnek....(s900)


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

Nekem is Yamaha s900am van,ha elérem a 20 hozzászólást,akkor cserélgethetünk,elég jókat tudok szerkeszteni....


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

Mert a gyártó nagyon finoman össze tudja hangolni a hangszinek beállításait,amit többnyire gépek végeznek...viszont,ha ügyesen bánsz a szerkesztőddel te is tudsz jó minőségű stílust kreálni,persze dolgozz mindig a legjobb hangszíneiddel...


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

Köszi Papi.. )


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

kösziii )


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

)


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

köszikee )


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

köszike


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

Az nekem is jó lenne ,mert csak valami ujitott változata van meg,de az nem jó....


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

thx


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

Ha állandó tag leszek én is rakok fel majd jó alapokat meg stílusokat,érdemes lesz majd őket megnézni,mert rájöttem valamire s900al kapcsolatba.Lehet,hogy valaki már rég ismeri,de nekem még új.Rájöttem hogyan kell ütősebbre megcsinálni egy midit...Yamahásoknak nagy segítség lesz(gondolom én)...


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

köszi


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

Van egy program ami jo a Style Works igaz akkor van előnye,ha pl. rolandból akarsz yamahára,de szerintem a hangszered jobb stílusokat tud kreálni,csak találj hozzá "nyersanyagot".Valamelyik st-ben jó egy kontra a másikban egy dob...érdemes keresgetni a neten... ne íjedj meg,ha egy st elsőre rosszul hangzik,lehet csak a gitár jó benne,de már azért is megérte...


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

thx


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

ez tök jo  köszi )


----------



## Ramachetty (2011 Augusztus 25)

De jó végre egy jó hely..


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

köszi


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

köszike


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

köszönjük


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

köszi


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

köszi


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

köszikee


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

Ha valaki tud 70s-80s Disco ts-ket akkor írjon...


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

köszi


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

ja,ha lehet akkor yamahásat..(Modern Tolking, BonyM,Bad boys blue stb.)


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

Ha bevesztek a csapatba szívesen jelentkeznék...


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

Még új vagyok elkell a segítség...


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

Nem igazán tudok feltölteni,ha tudvalaki segítsen...


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

Nem igazán vagyok pc zseni...


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

Hát jó ideje regisztráltam és mégsincs 20 hozzászólásom.... inkább olvasgatni szeretem a vitákat...


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

Melyik az az állat amelyiknek 70%-a zsír?
-
-
-
-
Zsíráf.


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

Kicsi zöld és bútordarab?
Takonypóc!


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

3 dimenziós szerkér?
TÉRFOGAT...


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

"Az a baj az internettel hogy nem lehet ellenőrizni a forrásokat..."
/Petőfi Sándor/


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

Bocsi,csak vélemény:érdemesebb valami S szériás után nézni(700,710,900,910)sokkal nagyobb lehetöségei vannak...


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

Olvassa ezeket valaki amúgy?


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

köszi


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

Ja és,ha eladod a tied akkor nem is kellsokkalmegpótolni h végy egy 700ast....


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

Hány programozó kell egy villanykörte kicseréléséhez?
Egy sem mert az hardwer probléma...


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

Hú de szar viccek jutnak eszembe..... remélem nem ölök meg vele senkit


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

Ment a kisvirág, mendegélt... talált egy behajtani tilos táblát ezért kihajtott....


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

Láttatok már falon pókot?


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

Jamhára van valakinek kocsisJ stílus?


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

És fűben nyuszit?


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

ÉS karón varjút?


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

köszi


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

Voltatok már török börtönben?


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

Nekem van jó csárdás stílusom,hasonlít a Kocsis féléhez,ha aktív tag leszek rakok fel...


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

Egyébként az airplane című folből idézgetek


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

Persze,ha megtanulok feltölteni....


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

wáháhwáhwáháwháháháhá


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

remélem nem vett senki tolakodónak,ha igen akkor bocsi...csak szeretnék fórum ismerősöket,h ne legyek egyedül,ha segítség kell...


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

Hm.... Kicsi piros és nem tud megfordulni a sikátorban?
törpe, mellében egy dárdával...


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

Én már a fény gyermeke vagyok....


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

Elértem a lelki bársonyosságot...


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

Nem dúl bennem testi vááágy


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

A nőkben csupán gyermekink anyját látom....


----------



## wampire (2011 Augusztus 25)

Áldozatok a nemzőszervek oltárán....


----------



## pofaggg (2011 Augusztus 25)

nem tudom hogyan szedjek össze 20 hozzzászólást ,már megpróbáltam mindent és semmmi........


----------



## Eleanor Arroway (2011 Augusztus 25)

imádom!! köszi


----------



## Mikayla (2011 Augusztus 25)

Nekem a kis ugráló virága tetszik


----------



## Mikayla (2011 Augusztus 25)

Akit érdekel a paint-tel való rajzolás és szereti a divatot is, regisztráljon a http://rueroyale.gportal.hu oldalon.


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

ez egy nagyon jo kis hely


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

mar csak 18 at kell osszegyujtsek, addig beirok pár viccet


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

A tízemeletes ház legfelső emeletén egy férfi ki akar lökni egy asszonyt az ablakon. Az utcán bámészkodók közül felkiált valaki:
- Fúj! Ki akarja lökni a feleségét!
- Nem a feleségem, az anyósom! - kiált vissza a tízedikről a férfi. Mire a bámészkodó :
- Nézd, hogy kapaszkodik a rohadék!


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Fekete humor:*

Az anyós megy az úton a biciklivel. Szembe jön vele a veje és így szól:
- Hova megy mama?
- A temetőbe.
- És a biciklit ki hozza vissza?


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Egy egészségügyi vicc:*

Pista bácsi elmegy az orvoshoz:
- Doktor úr! Mostanában hatkor szarok!
- Na és? Például én is hatkor szoktam!
- De én hétkor kelek.


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Egy malac vicc:*

- A feleségem olyan, mint egy rossz hanglemez.
- Hogy-hogy? Arra gondolsz, hogy recseg a hangja?
- Dehogy. Akad. Minden este ugyanazt hajtogatja: gyere, gyere, gyere.


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Egy, az "abszolút"-viccek közül:*

- Ki az abszolút sovány nő?
- Aki ha lenyel egy aszpirint akkor várandósnak látszik.
- Aki, ha egy kétforintosra ül, egy forint ötven fillér kilátszik, .
- Akit kétszer kell megnézni, hogy egyszer észrevegyék.
<hr size="1">


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

Vedd el, ha tudod!
<hr size="1">


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

...és hírdesse ez a hatalmas völgyzáró gát az emberiség diadalát a természet erői felett! Átvágom a szalagot, és...


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Egy skótvicc:*

Száz kilométert tesz meg a skót gyalog, hogy megnézhesse a kupadöntőt. Amikor hazaér, a szomszédja megkérdi, hogy milyen volt a meccs.
- Azt nem tudom - mondja a skót -, mert már nem volt erőm átmászni a kerítésen.


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Egy rendőrvicc:*

A rendőr felesége tyúkot vásárol, és elhatározza, hogy megcsinálja, mire hazajön a férje. Kibelezi hát a tyúkot, és a beleit a WC-be dobja. A rendőr hazajön, és gyorsan ráül a vécére, majd mikor feláll, meglátja a beleket. Fél óra múlva kimegy a konyhába:
- Képzeld mama, kiszartam a beleimet.
- És fájt? - hangzik a kérdés.
- Az nem, csak amikor visszaraktam.


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Egy vicc a katonák életéből:*

Az őrmester így szól a leszerelő katonához:
- Aztán mit csinál, ha leszerel?
- Villamosmérnök vagyok.
- Na, arra a villamosra sem ülnék fel!


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Egy rendőrvicc:*

Két rendőr jön ki a vasúti alagútból. Tépettek, alig élnek. Nagy kínok között megszólal az egyik:
- Ugye mondtam, őrmester úr, hogy nem a bagoly huhogott.


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

Egész egyszerűen imádom, ahogy te csinálod a gombát!


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Egy Jean-vicc:*

- Jean, adott vizet a halaknak?
- De uram, még a tegnapit sem itták meg.
<hr size="1">


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Egy skótvicc:*

A skót gyerek odaszalad az anyjához:
- Anyu, az ajtóban áll egy bácsi!
- És mit akar?
- A most épülő uszodára gyűjt!
- Adj neki két vödör vizet!


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Egy vicc az oktatás területéről:*

A fiú megbukott az érettségin, és valami rafinált haditervet eszel ki, hogy apjának a dolgot beadja. Ebéd közben megszólal:
- Papa, milyen káros az idén az abnormálisan hideg időjárás.
- Igazad van, fiam! Hallom, az idén mindenütt késnek a mezei munkálatok.
- Igen, papa - folytatja a fiú lázas sietséggel, - én is csak szeptemberben leszek érett.


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

Melyik kart húzzam meg?


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Egy vicc, kizárólag nőknek:*

Mi a különbség a melltartó és a pulóver között?
- Az egyik azt tartja, amit a másik ígér.


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Egy vicc, férfiak számára:*

Mi az? Öt nő egy tó mélyén?
- Légbuborékok.


----------



## kicsi_kacsa (2011 Augusztus 25)

*Ez volt az utolsó mondata valakinek:*

Ne izgulj! Ez csak próbariadó!


----------



## Videa (2011 Augusztus 25)

"Minden, ami létezik, arra áhít, hogy éljen.
Tulajdonképpen ezt jelenti az élet körforgása."
Terry Pratchett: A kaszás


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 25)

*nagyon jó!*

ez tök szuper !


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 25)

**


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 25)

**


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 25)

**


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 25)

**


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 25)

**


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 25)

**


----------



## Csordi (2011 Augusztus 25)

karcsika111 írta:


> Szia Csordi!Karesz vagyok amonnét.Sok sikert itt iskiss


Hali


----------



## Reg68 (2011 Augusztus 25)

En is most olvastam a Le Carre konyvet es szerintem is szuper volt


----------



## Reg68 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Marmint "A kem aki bejott a hidegrol"


----------



## Reg68 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Ezt biztosan nem fogom elfelejteni


----------



## Reg68 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Mellesleg szerencses vagy, ha elfelejted a jo konyveket : ujre elolvashatod oket.


----------



## Reg68 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Tenyleg, milyen klassz lenne, ha megint elolvashatnam "eloszor" pl a Gyuruk Urat, vagy a Merle konyveket


----------



## saabsters (2011 Augusztus 25)

Nagy kedvenc, köszi!


----------



## meloditon91 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Rege stylok Yamahára.


----------



## saabsters (2011 Augusztus 25)

hmm ez nagyon jól hangzik...


----------



## reglic (2011 Augusztus 25)

Én nem diétázom  nincs szükségem rá.


----------



## stifler69 (2011 Augusztus 25)

ez nekem is jól jöhet majd  örök hála érte


----------



## stifler69 (2011 Augusztus 25)




----------



## cinita (2011 Augusztus 25)

legyetek jók


----------



## Ilolo (2011 Augusztus 25)

17


----------



## kovacs2ga (2011 Augusztus 25)

4.


----------



## kovacs2ga (2011 Augusztus 25)

5.


----------



## kovacs2ga (2011 Augusztus 25)

6.


----------



## lacus48 (2011 Augusztus 25)

Én nagy kávéimádó vagyok.
Az én igényeimnek megfelel az automata kávéföző.

Az arabika típusú kávékat kedvelem,bár sokan azt mondják,
hogy az igazi erőteljes kávé a robuszta.


----------



## winemaster (2011 Augusztus 25)

egy csepp


----------



## winemaster (2011 Augusztus 25)

két csepp


----------



## winemaster (2011 Augusztus 25)

öt csepp


----------



## winemaster (2011 Augusztus 25)

meg tíz


----------



## valamivalami (2011 Augusztus 25)

első


----------



## winemaster (2011 Augusztus 25)

olvad a jégcsap


----------



## valamivalami (2011 Augusztus 25)

második


----------



## winemaster (2011 Augusztus 25)

csepereg a víz


----------



## valamivalami (2011 Augusztus 25)

harmadik


----------



## apymano (2011 Augusztus 25)

Szasztok remélem találok itt jazz kedvelőt.


----------



## apymano (2011 Augusztus 25)

Jó Sok ismeretlen zene van itt. Ez tetszik.


----------



## apymano (2011 Augusztus 25)

Szervusztok az a helyzet hogy az állam lesett ezért irok ilyen jó minőségü elekronikus beszédet még nem hallottam. De atapasztalatom az hogy a látássérültek az irodalmi müveket a beszéd müvészetét elsajátitó szinészektől szeretik hallani. Nagy Nagy tisztelet minden lelkes amatőrnek aki feleolvas.

Apymano


----------



## apymano (2011 Augusztus 25)

Szeretem arádió játékokat is
Apymano


----------



## Ramachetty (2011 Augusztus 25)

király oldal


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

*sziasztok*


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

miért kell a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

így nem sok értelme van azt hiszem.


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

jó lenne tanulni valami érdekeset.


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

most ez így hülyeség tudom, de akkor is jó lenne


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

könnyebb lenne az a 20 hozzászólás, ha lenne valaki aki reflektálna


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

nos nem baj, én remekül elszórakozom.


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

csak az a baj, hogy ez a szabály megcsúfolása


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

nem fogja valaki törölni a hozzászólásaimat?


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

mert akkor kezdhetem majd előről, nem igaz?


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

bár addigra talán úgyis lesz kis időm szétnézni a fórumban alaposabban, azt hiszem.


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

mondjuk még régebben regisztráltam.


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

de aztán valahogy elmaradoztam de most akkor megint szívesen vagyok.


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

nektek mi a kedvenc könyvetek?


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

én most a gyűrűk urát olvasom megint. egyszer nagyon régen olvastam.


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

de más könyveket is szeretek azért.


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

azt hiszem sokat olvasok.


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

olvasni jó dolog. meg írni is.


----------



## petya86 (2011 Augusztus 26)

így meg is van a 20 hozzászólásom jó érzés volt csak úgy írni


----------



## szoloreni (2011 Augusztus 26)

en is szeretek varrni


----------



## szoloreni (2011 Augusztus 26)

11


----------



## szoloreni (2011 Augusztus 26)

12


----------



## szoloreni (2011 Augusztus 26)

13


----------



## szoloreni (2011 Augusztus 26)

14


----------



## szoloreni (2011 Augusztus 26)

15


----------



## szoloreni (2011 Augusztus 26)

16


----------



## szoloreni (2011 Augusztus 26)

17


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 26)

ok


----------



## Martika333 (2011 Augusztus 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

Kettőss ég

Bárányfelhőim
sötét fellegek űzik.
Rossz pásztor vagyok.


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

Autumn leaves
Like Autumn leaves
on the frozen winter path:
I’m fading away…

/Ahogy az ősz is
elhagy téli ösvényen
elhalványulok/

/Öszi levélként
fekve téli ösvényen:
elhalványulok/


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

Tél

Ahogy ideér,
lábanyomán kinyílik,
virágzik a dér


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

Ne ítélj

Nem is érdekel,
nem keresem, csak hagyom:
Öleljen a szél.

Milyen jó lenne
Milyen jó lenne jónak lenni.
Csendben a kemence padkára ülni
és mosolyogni.

Nem szólni senkihez.
Nézni a parazsat, hogy húny ki
benne az a tűz, amit oly lelkesen raktam.

Hallgatni a templom öreg tornyát,
egyetlen mély rézharangját
hogy hírdeti a vacsorát.

Hogy nyikordul meg az ajtó,
vénséges vén, majd szétmálló,
fáradt embert befogadó.

Hallgatni mekkorát koppan 
a falon, göcsörtös nyele
a kopott kapának.

Látni gyerekkezek hogy kapnak
gyorsan kérges tenyerek
ölelése után.

És nem érteni. Nem érteni,
csak ülni a kemencepadkán
némán, boldogan, bután.


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

Nem tudom

Csordul a pohár mélyén az édes törköly
jöjj közelebb, de nagyobbat hörpölj,
mint szívben az érzés, és mondd nekem tovább
hogy soha se volt még szebb ez a nyár
hogy szeretsz még élni, lassan elégni
ha fáj is a múltban a sors.

Nincs közelebb és nem lesz már soha jobb,
egy élet van, hát féllábon elhordod.
Forduljon utána a bánat, 
nem születek újra, hiába várja.

Eltemettelek magamban mélyen
mehetsz már várnak rád régen
hogy itt voltál nem volt szebb
és nem lesz rosszabb, ha elmégy
itt marad utánad úgyis az emlék,
és megyek majd én is, hisz tudod

Nincs közelebb és nem lesz már soha jobb,
egy élet van, hát féllábon elhordod.
Forduljon utána a bánat, 
nem születek újra, hiába várja.

Meleg már nekem ez a nyár, maradjon másé
nem kell, a Nap sem, a ragyogásért
nem bolondul már többet a szívem
csak ezt a csikket még végigszívom
és ha kihült majd eloltom.


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

Szenvedély

Míg a mozdulat
tart én sem tudom ez most
ölés? Ölelés?


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

Harmónia

Ahogy lengeti
a szél az ősz ágakat
hozzád verődöm


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

Szegénység

Nincs semmim. Mégsem
ez tesz szegénnyé. Jövőm
áldott hiánya.


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

Egyensúly

Ahogy te színes;
úgy lesz a világ - hidd el
Dorian - szürke.


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

Románc

Szerelmünk édes
gyümölcs az őszben; héja,
nász az avaron


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

Sziasztok!

Köszi az oldalt


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

Ágy

Napjaim, vágyam
gyújtó és nyugvó pontja
fogadj magadba!


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

most akkor el kell érni a 20 üzenetet?


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

Kiabál a székely legény az apjának:
- Édesapám, fogtam egy medvét!
- Jól van, hozd ide!
- Nem tudom, mert nem enged el!


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

Tomiie9 írta:


> most akkor el kell érni a 20 üzenetet?


Szia! El


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

a teljességes unalom vírus fertőzött meg


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

A székely fintorogva beleszagol a levegőbe:
- Fiam, te voltál?
- Nem.
- Asszony, akkor te?
- Nem.
- Akkor én.


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

A székely nagyon összeveszik a feleségével. Olyannyira, hogy a férj elmegy otthonról.
Eltelik egy év, két év, öt év, tíz év, amikor végre újra megjelenik.
Az asszony kérdőre vonja:
- Hol voltál ennyi ideig?
- Kinn.


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

tökKéletes..akkor..hogy vagy?


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

A székely meg a fia az érett gyümölcsöket szedik össze a kertben. A fiú megkérdezi:
- Mi lesz ebből a sok gyümölcsből, édesapám?
- Hát, ha anyád meggyógyul lekvár, ha nem, akkor pálinka.


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

Tomiie9 írta:


> tökKéletes..akkor..hogy vagy?


Köszi, zsibbad az egérkattintó ujjam  És te? Nekem mindjárt összejön


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

János bácsi pipázva álldogál a kapuban. Mihály bácsi vezet egy tehenet épp a kapu előtt.
- Mihály bácsi, hova viszi azt a tehenet?
- Az orvoshoz.
- Miért? Beteg az a tehén?
- Nem beteg az.
- Nem ad elég tejet az a tehen?
- Húsz litert tejel minden nap!
- Nem borjadzik az a tehén?
- Dehogynem, a tavasszal hármat is borjadzott!
- Az Isten szerelmére, akkor mi a fenének viszi az orvoshoz?
- Mert az övé.


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

Székely bácsika rohan a vonat után, végül csak elkésik, a vonat akkor gördül ki a peronról, mikor odaér. Erre a bácsi:
- Eredj csak, eredj, a jegy úgyis nálam van!


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

ez lesz az 5. üzenet


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

Az öreg székely ül a hintaszékében az udvaron. Egyszer csak egy limuzin gurul a ház elé. Kiszáll belőle egy öltönyös ember és azt mondja:
- Emlékszel rám, apám, én vagyok a fiad, akit elküldtél 10 éve a városba dohányért. Azóta meggazdagodtam, megnősültem és híres lettem.
- Jó, jó, - mondja a székely - de hol a dohány?


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

melózok..szóval nem jól....akk jobb klikk másolás jobb klikk beillesztést választottad?


----------



## Kegyelmes (2011 Augusztus 26)

Tomiie9 írta:


> ez lesz az 5. üzenet


Nekem összejött, sok sikert!


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Jean, élnek emberek a Holdon?
- Nem, uram!
- Akkor miért világítják ki minden este?


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

a Jean viccek rövidebbek


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Hová lett a szürke kalapom, Jean?
- Tönkrement, uram.
- Akkor menjünk utána!


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Jean, milyen magasan repült a vadkacsa, amit ez előbb lelőttem?
- Körülbelül 200 méter magasan, uram.
- Máskor nem pazarolom a lőszert. Ha olyan magasról leesik, úgyis megdöglik.


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Jean, kössön spárgát az anyósomra.
- Miért, uram?
- Sárkányt akarok eregetni.


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Jean, pettyes a ribizli?
- Nem, uram.
- Akkor megint katicabogarat ettem.


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Jean, szóljon, amikor átszeljük az egyenlítőt!
- Minek, uram?
- Mert meg akarom tekinteni!


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Jean, dugja be a tehén farkát a konnektorba!
- Minek, uram?
- Forralt tejet akarok inni.


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Hozzon egy éles kardot, Jean!
- Minek, uram?
- Hogy élen járhassak.


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Mászik a kaktusz, Jean?
- Nem, uram.
- Akkor én egy sündisznót öntöztem meg.


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Jean, öntse ki ezt a vödör vizet az ablakon!
(hirtelen nagy sikítás)
- Jean, ki volt a vödörben?


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Jean, mi volt ez a nagy csörömpölés?
- Egy autó befordult a mellékutcába uram.
- És miért csörömpölt?
- Mert nem volt mellékutca.


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Jean, mi volt ez a lövés?
- A szomszéd állam uralkodója érkezett hazánkba.
- És mondja, mi volt ez a második lövés?
- Valószínűleg elsőre nem találták el, uram


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Jean, ma vendégek jönnek. Vágjunk jó képet hozzájuk!
- A falon lévő Munkácsy jó lesz, uram?


----------



## Tomiie9 (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Jean, eressze le az órámat az ablakon!
- Minek uram?
- Mert fel akarom húzni.


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Hogy szökhetett meg a fogoly?
- Kulcsa volt, igazgató úr.
- Hogy tudta ellopni magától a kulcsot?
- Nem lopta, tisztességesen nyerte pókeren!


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Miért nincsenek mozik Etiópiában?
- ???
- Mert a lakosok nem tudják lent tartani a billenős székeket.


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

A rendőr fia áll a térkép előtt, és kérdezi az apját:
- Apu, hol van az Alpok?
Mire a rendőr:
- Kérdezd meg anyádat, ő rak el mindig mindent...


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Mért nem lehet az anyóssal bújócskázni?
- ???
- Mert ki az a hülye, aki megkeresi?


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

A stewardess kérdezi az utastól:
- Parancsol vacsorát?
- Miből lehet választani?
- Igen vagy nem.


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Mi a különbség a tehéntrágya és a Win95 között?
- A tehéntrágyából ki lehet lépni.


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

Orvos:
- Uram, sajnos prosztatamasszázst kell alkalmazni.
A beteg kénytelen-kelletlen négykézlábra ereszkedik, de aztán egyre furcsább lesz a vizsgálat.
- Na, de doktor úr, mit csinál?
Orvos nyögve, elhaló hangon:
- Hogy tudsz ilyenkor magázni?


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

Éjszaka egy pizsamás férfi rohan be a rendőrségre és elkezd kiabálni:
- Segítség, segítség, jöjjenek gyorsan, az anyósom felakasztotta magát!
- És levágta már? - kérdi a főkapitány.
- Hová gondol, hiszen akkor még élt!


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

Két rák sétálgat a tengerparton. Az egyik elővesz egy cigarettát és rágyújt. Mire a másik:
- Megőrültél?! Ettől embert lehet kapni!


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Képzeld, meghalt az anyósom!
- Mi történt vele?
- Levitte az ujját a busz.
- Ne viccelj, abba nem lehet belehalni!
- Na igen, csakhogy épp a fejét vakarta...


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Mi az abszolút csúszós?
- ???
- Szappanos hal egy vödör takonyban.


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

Két szöszi beszélget:
- Mit csinálsz?
- Hajat mosok!
- De víz nélkül?
- Persze, mert az van ráírva a samponra, hogy "Száraz hajra!"


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

Két tehén beszélget:
- Hallottál arról az új betegségről, amitől a tehenek megőrülnek? Kergemarha kór vagy mi.
- Igen. Még szerencse, hogy mi pingvinek vagyunk.


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Jean, ki kopog odakint?
- Csak az eső, uram.
- Akkor engedje be, mert még elázik.


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Miért nem cseréli ki a szőke nő az akvárium vizét?
- Mert azt várja, hogy a halak megigyák az előző adagot.


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

Azt mondja Jóska a Pistának:
- Ezzel a sűrű szakállal pont úgy néz ki a szád, mint a feleségem puncija!
Erre Pista:
- Nekem is mindig az jut az eszembe, ha tükörbe nézek!


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

Két kiscica beszélget a kínai étterem előtt:
- Te mi leszel, ha nagy leszel?
- Pekingi kacsa.


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

Az esküvői szertartás után az anyós megkeresi az ifjú vőt, és így szól hozzá:
- Hát, fiam, most, hogy elvetted a lányomat, remélem megkomolyodsz, és nem csinálsz többé ostobaságokat!
- Nem, nem mama! Ez volt az utolsó...


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

a


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Miért nem végezte el Kukorica János a 8 általánost?
- ???
- Mert lemorzsolódott.


----------



## mrteo (2011 Augusztus 26)

- Kedves Kovács úr, ne vegye zokon, ha figyelmeztetem, de maga tegnap elfelejtette behúzni a függönyt, amikor szeretkezett a feleségével. Az egész ház magán röhögött.
- Az lehetetlen, szomszéd. Ugyanis tegnap vidéken voltam.


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

b


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

c


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

d


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

e


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

f


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

g


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

h


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

i


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

j


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

k


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

l


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

é


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

á


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

í


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

y


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

x


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

c


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

v


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

b


----------



## tlacc (2011 Augusztus 26)

n


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 26)

*1*

1


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 26)

*2*

2


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 26)

*3*

3


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 26)

*4*

4


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 26)

*5*

5


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 26)

*6*

6


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 26)

*7*

7


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 26)

*8*

8


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 26)

*9*

9


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 26)

*10*

10


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 26)

*11*

11


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 26)

*12*

12


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 26)

*13*

13


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 26)

*15*

15


----------



## suzy1968 (2011 Augusztus 26)

14.Nietzsche a közhiedelemmel ellentétben nem az árja faj felsőbbrendűségének a hirdetője.14 Éppen ellenkezőleg: véleménye szerint „az árják befolyása révén vált korrupttá a világ


----------



## remus (2011 Augusztus 26)

*16*

16


----------



## suzy1968 (2011 Augusztus 26)

*15 ans et demi*


----------



## suzy1968 (2011 Augusztus 26)

*16 tonna feketeszén *

*Sixteen Tons az apàmért* (és magamért)


----------



## viktoria740318 (2011 Augusztus 26)

Köszi a hasznos anyagokat!


----------



## suzy1968 (2011 Augusztus 26)

*17*


----------



## viktoria740318 (2011 Augusztus 26)

*Köszönet*

Köszönet azoknak, aki ennek a hasznos és tartalmas oldal létrehozásában és bővítésében részt vett és vesz!


----------



## suzy1968 (2011 Augusztus 26)

18 évesen * 48 .???
*


----------



## suzy1968 (2011 Augusztus 26)

19 91 Elhagyja Magyarországot az utolsó megszálló szovjet katona is, Silov altábornagy személyében (és kezdödik a FightClub...?)


----------



## suzy1968 (2011 Augusztus 26)

1.2.3 Napsütés


----------



## suzy1968 (2011 Augusztus 26)

2 .




''....halász már öreg volt, kis csónakja egyedül halászott atengeren, a Golf-áramlat mentén, s immár nyolevannégynapja, hogy nem fogott semmit. Eleinte, negyven napig egyfiú is vele ment mindig. De aztán, hogy negyven napig nemfogtak semmit, a fiú szülei azt mondták, hogy az öreg mostmár igazán és végérvényesen salao, ami a legsúlyosabb szóa balszerencsés emberre, úgyhogy a fiú a parancsukra ettilfogva egy másik hajóval ment halászni, és fogtak is mindjártaz elsi héten három nagy halat......,,


----------



## suzy1968 (2011 Augusztus 26)

3.





De hibáinkból nem tanulunk,
nyerünk és veszítünk, alulmaradunk.
Mégis továbbvívjuk harcainkat
és nem vesszük észre;
Csak a fájdalom más, a többi ugyanaz.


----------



## suzy1968 (2011 Augusztus 26)

4.


----------



## suzy1968 (2011 Augusztus 26)

5.




* Az élet játék.....ectr*


----------



## suzy1968 (2011 Augusztus 26)

6. 66





jele heje meje eme mese ellebbene......


----------



## suzy1968 (2011 Augusztus 26)

7.







plussz


----------



## suzy1968 (2011 Augusztus 26)




----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 26)

*Ötletes*

Nagyon tetszik az ötlet én is lehet megpróbálom!


----------



## suzy1968 (2011 Augusztus 26)

9.




meg ez ni he


----------



## Pacifista2 (2011 Augusztus 26)

Ez egy üdvözlet a tagoknak.
Béke veletek.


----------



## suzy1968 (2011 Augusztus 26)

10.*10 aprilis* a 100.napja az évnek








és vége a mesének


----------



## suzy1968 (2011 Augusztus 26)

Pacifista2 Ez egy üdvözlet a tagoknak.
Béke veletek.


A sors azzal tüntet ki bennünket legjobban, ha megengedi, hogy egy ideig ellenségeink oldalán harcoljunk.


Koszonom.


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 26)

Nekem is nagyon jó segítség!


----------



## devasya (2011 Augusztus 26)

Itt http://donna.hu/cikk/Kristalyparnak-osi-energia-az-agyadban/7622


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

sziasztok


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

nyár


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

volt


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

de


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

mindnyájan


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

fáztunk


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

hát


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

begyújtottunk


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

a


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

mesekályhákba


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

ott


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

melegedett


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

belém


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

hogy


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

valahol


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

ahová


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

elérünk


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

vár


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

ránk


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

a lány


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

vége


----------



## tewy (2011 Augusztus 26)

megvan


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

csá


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

nekem


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

amúgy


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

teljesen


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

jobb


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

oldalon


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

van


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

a fórum


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

és nagyon


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

idegesítő.


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

Meg


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

az is


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

,hogy


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

sok


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

hozzászólást


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

kell írni


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

ahhoz, hogy


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

tudjak letölteni


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

könyveket, pedig régebben regisztrálva voltam ide


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

de aztán újratelepítettem a gépem, és nem emlékszem rá


----------



## lolhunter (2011 Augusztus 26)

, hogy mik voltak az adataim...


----------



## Martika333 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok. 
Keresem Kovács Katitol a *Talakozás egy régi szerelemmel* címü dal alapját . Nagy szükségem lenne rá.

Elöre is köszönöm.


----------



## Martika333 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok
Nagy szükségem lenne Kovács Kati a _*Találkozás egy régi szerelemme*_l címü dal alapjára. 
Elöre is köszönöm. 
Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Martika333 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Már két napja probálkozom , és az a baj hogy még nem értem pontosam hogy hogyan müködik az oldal ....


----------



## Martika333 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Vili71 írta:


> Húsz hozzászólás... de milyen, kötelességből? Értelmetlen dolog így...beszélj, fecsegj, lényegtelen, hogy mit... nem tetszik ez a szabály...




Nekem se


----------



## Martika333 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok . Én csak ennyit mondanék 
"Ha Isten egy pillanatra elfelejtené hogy csak egy rongybábu vagyok és még egy kis élettel ajándékozna meg azt alaposan kihasználnám... Talán nem mondanék ki mindent amit gondolok, de meggondolnám azt amit kimondok.Kevesebbet aludnék többet álmodnék hiszen minden becsukott töltött percel 60 másodperc fényt veszítünk ... egyszerü ruhákban öltöznék hanyadt feküdnék a napon fedetlenül hagyva nemcsak a testem hanem a lelkem is.
Mindenkinek bebizonyítanám hogy tévednek mikor azt hiszik hogy az öregedés okozza a szerelem hiányát.Valojában a szerelem hiánya okozza a megöregedést.Annyi mindent tanultam... megtanultam hogy mindenki a hegytetön akar élni , anélkül hogy tudná hogy a boldogság a meredély megmászásában rejlik... megtanultam hogy egy embernek akkor van joga lenézni egy másikat amikor segit neki felálni Mindig mond ki azt amit érzel, es tedd azt amit gondolsz.Ha tudnám hogy ma látlak utoljára aludni erössen atölelnélek es imátkoznék hogy a lelked öre lehessek. Azt mondanám szeretlek és nem tenném hozzá ostobán hiszen tudod.... "
Ha valaki szeret valakit IGAZÁN és az kölcsönös akkor szerintem mindent meg kell tenni ahoz hogy az ugy maradjon.


----------



## Martika333 (2011 Augusztus 27)

suzy1968 írta:


> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Tableau Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->
> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if !mso]><object classid="clsid:38481807-CA0E-42D2-BF39-B33AF135CC4D" id=ieooui></object> <style> st1\:*{behavior:url(#ieooui) } </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Tableau Normal"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]-->
> Ez igy leirva szép, vagy nem… Megélni.. ? szörnyü is lehet…..
> 
> ...




Ez tetszik ... szép


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez az második hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez a harmadik hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez a negyedik hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez az ötödik hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez a hatodik hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez a hetedik hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez a nyolcadik hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez a kilencedik hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez a tizedik hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez a tizenegyedik hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez a tizenkettedik hozzászólásom.


----------



## Martika333 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok 
Nagyon nagy szükségem lenne Kovács Katitol a *Találkozás egy régi szerelemmel* cimű dal alapjára .
Elöre is köszönöm.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez a tizenharmadik hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez a tizennegyedik hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez a tizenötödik hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez a tizenhatodik hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez a tizenhetedik hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez a tizennyolcadik hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez a tizenkilencedik hozzászólásom.


----------



## iamgyuszy (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez a huszadik hozzászólásom.


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

koszonom


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

jo otlet


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

rengeteg hasznos dolgot lattam


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

es igy elerheto lesz


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

a szamomra is


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

készlet
agyag


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

ar-par-para
ara


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

vara-kara


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

el-kel-kelt-kelte


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

ma-mag-maga-aga


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

polip


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ajka


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

a hón van vagy a jégen,vagy rövid o nelkul ahol éppen laksz
tudtátok, hogy a müanyag flakonokat nem szabad 30 foknal melegebben tartani?


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

tyuk


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

Alpár


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

latta valaki távcsövel a Niburu bolygot


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

sziasztok, engem majd fog erdekelni csak legyen nagyobb a legenyke--jo otletnek tartom


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Augusztus 27)

ja


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Augusztus 27)

jo


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Augusztus 27)

ji


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Augusztus 27)

1234


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Augusztus 27)

ssssssssssd


----------



## zümmögö (2011 Augusztus 27)

Az onbizalom hiany szerintem mar csecsemokorban kialakul, sot biztos vagyok benne, hogy a szuloknek fontos szerepe van ebben


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

*Végre itt!*

Sziasztok, sokáig próbáltam ide írni, de elég nehezen sikerült.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

Na úgy érzem meg volt az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

És úgy tűnik megindult a számolás is.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

Csak az az egy baj, hogy pontosan nem is tudom, hogy csináltam.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

Na de az a lényeg, hogy sikerült. Bár már eltelt egy év.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

Nagyon sajnálom, hogy kimaradt ez az egy év.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

Na de most már tényleg köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget, remélem tudok is vele élni, megfelelően.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

Sajnos elég lassan megy a hozzászólás, de remélem megéri.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ja és ígérem, ha megéri akkor vissza jövök ide és közlöm minden új emberrel.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ez egy szép kerek szám lesz : 10.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

Várom a 20-at.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

A 20-as számról most az jutott eszembe, hogy mivel tavaly elsős voltam  így 20-ig tanultunk számolni.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

És az egy egész tanévbe került, szóval ez azért gyorsabban megy.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

Hű az előző egy szerencse szám volt bár sokan félnek tőle, de én szeretem 13.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

Misztikus számok: 6, 12, 13


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

És a várva várt 20-as lassan eljön.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

Kellemes időtöltést kívánok minden itt regisztrált felhasználónak.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt és lassan használni is megtanulom.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

Már csak 2.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

Azta 1-gyel elszámoltam az előbb magam! Ez a 20.


----------



## FutMerien (2011 Augusztus 27)

Na megvolt most megyek és kipróbálom magam.


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Augusztus 27)

ssssssss


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Augusztus 27)

jo


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Augusztus 27)

ja


----------



## Maci76 (2011 Augusztus 27)

kkkk


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Egy kis házban öt kis szoba sorakozik szépen, öt kis ember bújik oda melegedni télen.

(Kesztyű)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Fehér pokróc egész földön, nem is szövik, az égből jön.

(Hó)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Se oldala, se feneke, mégis megáll a víz benne.

(Felhő)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Akkor vagyok legmelegebb, amikor hideg van. Akkor vagyok leghidegebb, amikor meleg van.

(Pince)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Zöld istállóban fekete lovak piros szénát esznek.

(Görögdinnye)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Se hárfája, se gitárja, mégis szól a muzsikája.

(Tücsök)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Melyik út nem porzik sose?

(Tejút)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Melyik kör lehet szögletes?

(Tükör)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Foga van és mégsem eszik.

(Fésű)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Éjjel-nappal mindig jár, mégis egy helyben áll.

(Óra)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Szádba teszed, mégsem eszed, mi az?

(Kanál)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Akárhová vitték, mindig fejbe verték.

(Szög)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Vadonatúj, mégis lyukas, megfoltozzák, semmit sem ér.

(Szita)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Milyen fa van legtöbb a vásárban?

(Kofa)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Fúr-farag, de mégsem ács, kopog, mint a kalapács. Fák orvosa, doktora, erdőben az otthona.

(Harkály)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Szürke szárnyú nagy madár, szürke lesz a nagy határ, ha ősszel a földre száll.

(Köd)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Vízben élek, brekegek, ismertek-e, gyerekek? Szúnyoglábon élek, a gólyától félek.

(Béka)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Mit vesz az ember legtöbbet a piacon?

(Levegőt)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

A füledbe zizegek, meg is csíplek, ha lehet.

(Szúnyog)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Édesanyád gyermeke, de neked nem testvéred, ki az?

(Te magad)


----------



## szekely.edina (2011 Augusztus 27)

Két kezemmel füled fogom, s ott csücsülök az orrodon.

(Szemüveg)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Üdv mindenkinek, új vagyok és nekem is szükségem van a 20 hozzászólásra, mivel spawn-olni nem akarok írok vicceket melyek a viccesviccek.hu-ról származnak (1)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

--------
1) Tüzér
--------
Nagypapa mesél az unokáinak a háborús emlékeiből:
- Egyszer egy teljes századot tettem harcképtelenné, teljesen egyedül!
- Tényleg? Tüzér voltál?
- Nem... szakács!
(2)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Bagoly
---------
Két bagoly ül a fán.
Megszólal az egyik: hu.
Mondja a másik:
- Anyádat ijesztgesd!!
(3)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Postások
-----------
Érkezik a postára egy levél, a Mikulásnak címezve. A postások felbontják,
kiderül, egy kisgyerek írta:
- "Kedves Télapó! Mi nagyon szegények vagyunk, így nem tudok a szüleimnek
ajándékot venni. Jó lenne, ha tudnál küldeni nekem 20.000 forintot."
A postások megsajnálják, gyűjtést rendeznek, össze is jön 10.000 forint,
ezt elküldik a kisfiúnak.
Megérkezik a köszönőlevél, izgatottan olvassák:
- "Kedves Télapó! Köszönöm a pénzt, de képzeld, ezek a mocskos postások
lenyúlták a felét!"
(4)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Feleségkeresés
-----------------
Két pasi véletlenül összetolja a bevásárlókocsiját a szupermarketben.
- Jaj bocsánat, csak a feleségemet keresem.
- Maga is a feleségét keresi? A magáé hogy néz ki?
- Az enyém gyönyörű, hosszú combú, vékony, nagy mellű, szőke, hosszú hajú.
És a magáé?
- Hagyjuk az én feleségemet, keressük meg inkább a magáét!
(5)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Repülőn
----------
A Német, a cigány és a Magyar utaznak egy repülőn. Egyszer a Német kidob az
ablakon egy ezüst kanalat, megkérdezik tőle hogy ezt miért dobtad ki?
- Nálunk ebből van a legtöbb. Utána a cigány is kidob egy aranykanalat és
tőle is megkérdezik hogy miért dobta ki az ablakon a kanalat, azt feleli:
- Nálunk meg ebből van a legtöbb. Mire a Magyar felál és kidobja a cigányt
az ablakon. Kérdi tőle a Német hogy miért dobta ki a cigányt?
- Nálunk meg ebből van a legtöbb!
(6)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Mi hiányzik otthon?
----------------------
Tanárnő kérdi az iskolában:
- Gyerek kinek mi hiányzik otthon?
- Nekünk még nincs autónk! - mondja Ferike.
- Nekünk még nincs videónk! - kontráz Józsika.
- Nekünk már van mindenünk! - böki ki büszkén Móricka.
- Tényleg?
- Persze! Múltkor hazajött a fater, belehányt a szekrénybe, anyám meg azt
kiabálta: "Na, már csak ez hiányzott!"
(7)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Farkaspóz
------------
- Doktor úr, a feleségem terhes lett, ezért szeretném megkérdezni, hogy
ezentúl hogyan csináljuk a szexet?
- Hát kedves uram, az első hónapokban csinálhatják teljesen normálisan,
majd a terhesség középső szakaszában térjen át a kutyapózra, végül az
utolsó harmadban a farkaspózt ajánlom.
- Farkaspóz? Hát az meg milyen?
- Ül a lyuk mellett és vonyít.
(8)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Lehetne más is...
--------------------
A tanítónéni kérdezi az iskolában a gyerekeket:
- Mi az: négy lába van, barna és az erdőben él?
- Medve - kiabálják a gyerekek.
- Jó gondolat - mondja a tanítónéni, de lehetne őzike is!
A tanítónéni folytatja:
- Mi az, zöld, fűben van és ugrik?
- Béka - kiabálják a gyerekek!
- Jó gondolat - mondja a tanítónéni, de lehetne szöcske is.
Erre Móricka megkérdezi a tanítónénit:
- Mi az, amit a tanítónéni ha a szájába vesz, akkor nagy és kemény, s mikor
kiveszi kicsi és puha?
A tanítónéni hatalmas pofont kever le Mórickának, de az csak folytatja:
- Jó gondolat, de lehetne rágógumi is!
(9)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Tömegpusztító fegyverekkel
-----------------------------
ENSZ az USA-hoz: Van egyáltalán bizonyítékuk, hogy az irakiak tömegpusztító
fegyverekkel rendelkeznek?
USA: Természetesen. Megőriztük a számlákat.
(10)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Cigány a mennyországban
--------------------------
Az orosz a magyar és a cigány feljutnak a mennyországba. Azt mondja nekik
Szent Péter:
- Na fiaim, amennyit hazudtatok életetekben, annyi tűszúrást kaptok.
Bemegy az orosz, kap 5 tűszúrást. Kijön, bemegy a magyar, kap 50 tűszúrást.
Jön ki röhögve, erre az orosz megkérdi:
- Neked 50 tűszúrás után van kedved röhögni?
Mire a magyar:
- Persze, mert a cigánynak már a varrógépet készítik.
(11)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Külföldre járunk
-------------------
Egy német, egy francia és egy orosz beszélgetnek az 50-es években:
- Nekem egy Mercedes-em van, a feleségemnek egy BMW-je, külföldre pedig
lakókocsival járunk - mondja a német.
- Nekem egy Peugeot-m, a feleségemnek meg Renault-ja van. Külföldre mi
vonattal járunk - mondja a francia.
- Nekem egy Moszkvicsom van, a feleségem meg metróval jár - mondja az
orosz.
- És külföldre mivel jártok?
- Leginkább tankkal.
(12)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Ha csörög a telefon
----------------------
A kaszárnyában csörög a telefon. A kiskatona felveszi:
- Melyik barom telefonál már megint?
- Tudja maga kivel beszél? - kérdezi a telefonban lévő hang.
- Nem - felel a kiskatona. - Kivel?
- Kovács ezredessel.
- Kovács ezredes, és maga tudja, kivel beszél?
- Nem.
- Akkor mázlim van - mondja és lecsapja a kagylót.
(13)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Toyota yaris
---------------
Az öreg székelyt felhívják a rádióból:
- Gratulálunk, nyerhet egy vadonatúj Toyota yaris gépkocsit, ha megfejti a
találóskérdést. Mi az: Négy ajtaja van, szürke és kerekeken gurul?
- Autó.
- Neeem, nem rossz, de mi a Toyota Yarisra gondoltunk, tudja mit: kap még
egy esélyt. Mi az: 4 kereke van, kevés benzint fogyaszt és légzsák is van
benne?
- Autó.
- Nem! Ez sem rossz, de mi megint a Toyota Yarisra gondoltunk.
- Tudja mit, én is kérdezek egyet! - Mondja a székely. Mi az: sarkon áll és
árulja a testét?
- Mi sem egyszerűbb ennél: Kurva.
- Háát, ez sem rossz, de én anyádra gondoltam...
(14)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Elmegyógyintézetben
----------------------
Újságíró készít riportot az elmegyógyintézetben. Azt kérdi a főorvostól:
- Hogyan állapítják meg egy páciensről, hogy már elhagyhatja a kórházat?
- Vannak olyan feladataink, amiket helyesen végrehajtva bizonyíthatják
elmeállapotukat.
- Tudna egy ilyen példát mondani?
- Persze. Vegyük például ezt: van egy kád, teli vízzel. Van a fürdőszobában
három tárgy, egy kiskanál, egy pohár és egy vödör. Melyikkel tüntetné el a
vizet a kádból?
- Ó, hát ez egyszerű! Minden normális ember a vödröt választaná.
- Nem, minden normális ember kihúzná a dugót a kádból...
(15)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Uborka a tananyag
--------------------
Iskolában a gyerekek az uborkáról tanulnak. A tanárnő felrajzol egy uborkát
a táblára mire az osztály elkezd hangosan röhögni a tanárnő bepipul és
rászól Mórickára:
- Szerinted mit rajzoltam a táblára?
- Egy faszt!
A tanárnő teljesen elképed és rohan az igazgatóhoz, hogy odahívja. Az
igazgató bemegy az osztályba:
- Gyerekek mi ez a rendbontás és ki rajzolta ezt a faszt a táblára?
(16)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Jegesmedve
-------------
Egy idősödő nő felszáll a buszra. Egy úriember egyből felpattan, hogy
átadja a helyét.
Erre a hölgy:
- De kérem, én előmelegített helyre nem ülök!
- Akkor üljön a jegesmedve fa**ára!
A hölgy megdöbbenve odamegy a sofőrhöz:
- Maga halotta ezt?
- Hogyne.
- És nem tesz semmit?
- Mégis mit csináljak? Forduljak észak felé?
(17)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Móricka olyat lát...
-----------------------
A tanárnő miniszoknyában megy be dolgozatot íratni. Egyszercsak az egyik
gyerek odasúgja a padtársának:
- Látom a tanárnő combját!
A tanárnő meghallja:
- Szemtelen kölyök! Menj haza, és 3 napig ne lássalak!
Kicsit később egy másik gyerek is odasúgja a padtársának:
- Látom a tanárnő fenekét!
A tanárnő ezt is meghallja.
- Szégyeld magad! Menj haza, és egy hétig ne gyere iskolába!
Erre Móricka feláll, és elindul az ajtó felé.
- Móricka, Te meg hova mész?
- Tanárnő, én olyat láttam, hogy az idén már nem jövök iskolába!
(18)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

A vodka hatalma
A új lelkész annyira lámpalázas volt amikor az első szentbeszédét tartotta, hogy alig tudott megszólalni. Második szentbeszédje előtt felkereste a feljebbvalóját, és megkérdezte, hogyan tudná leküzdeni idegességét. Azt a választ kapta, hogy tegyen egy kis vodkát a vízbe, és néhány korty után már mindjárt lazábban fogja tudni folytatni.
A következő vasárnap a lelkész gyakorlatba ültette a tanácsot, és úgy érezte, hogy még hatalmas égzengés közepette is tudna beszélni, egyáltalán, pompásan érezte magát. Amikor visszatért a plébániára, talált egy levelet a feljebbvalójától, amely a következőket tartalmazta:
"Kedves Testvérem!
1. Legközelebb kortyokat igyon, és ne döntse le egyben az egészet
2. Nem teszünk jégkockát és citromkarikát a misekehelybe
3. A misekönyv nem poháralátét
4. Az oltár terítőjét nem használjuk szalvétának
5. Tíz parancsolat van és nem tizenkettő
6. Tizenkét tanítvány volt és nem tíz
7. Nem utalunk a keresztre mint arra a "nagydarab T-betűre"
8. Nem konferáljuk be Jézust és tanítványait mint "DJ JC-t és bandáját"
9. Dávid Góliátot egy parittyával győzte le és nem "lőtte szitává a rohadt seggét egy Magnum 357-essel"
10. A kígyó tekergett az almafán nem pedig az "Isten fasza"
11. Nem utalunk Júdásra mint arra "a faszfej"-re
12. A Pápa szent, nincs kigolyózva és nem nevezzük "Keresztatyának"
13. Az Atya, a Fiú és a Szent Lélek nem a Fater, a Kiccsávó és a Kriptaszökevény
14. Júdás harminc ezüst pénzen adta el Jézust és nem két fillérért, az Olajfák hegyén és nem a kínai piacon.
És egyébként is, a bűnösök a pokolra mennek és nem a büdös picsába.
(19)


----------



## 0anubis0 (2011 Augusztus 27)

Megvan a 20. hozzászólás is, minden viccet innen szedtem: www.viccesviccek.hu


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

1


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

3


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

2


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

4


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

5


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

6


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

7


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

8


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

9


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

10


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

11


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

12


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

13


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

14


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

15


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

16


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

17


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

18


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

19


----------



## rolcs (2011 Augusztus 27)

20


----------



## sa1 (2011 Augusztus 28)

ez nagyon tetszik


----------



## sa1 (2011 Augusztus 28)

én is el akarom érni a 20 hozzászolást


----------



## sa1 (2011 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## sa1 (2011 Augusztus 28)

17


----------



## sa1 (2011 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## sa1 (2011 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## sa1 (2011 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## sa1 (2011 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## sa1 (2011 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## sa1 (2011 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## sa1 (2011 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## sa1 (2011 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## sa1 (2011 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## niRin (2011 Augusztus 28)

hi


----------



## niRin (2011 Augusztus 28)

ho


----------



## niRin (2011 Augusztus 28)

hello


----------



## niRin (2011 Augusztus 28)

bello


----------



## niRin (2011 Augusztus 28)

Még jó, hogy trollkodni kell egy nyomorult link láthatóságáért... --..--


----------



## sa1 (2011 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Kezdem tehát


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Második értelmes....


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Harmadik


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Negyedik


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Ötödik


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Hatodik


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Hetedik


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Nyolcadik


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Kilencedik


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Tízedik


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Tizenegy


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Tizenkettő


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Tizenhárom


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Tizennégy


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Tizenöt


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Tizenhat


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Tizenhét


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Tizennyolc


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## protekcio (2011 Augusztus 28)

Húsz


----------



## ERIKA82 (2011 Augusztus 28)

Jó reggelt


----------



## Katica777 (2011 Augusztus 28)

Sok jó kép van!


----------



## Katica777 (2011 Augusztus 28)

Köszi az ötleteket!


----------



## Katica777 (2011 Augusztus 28)

ez jó


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Örülök, hogy ráakadtam erre a lapra


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Kanada °.°


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Messzi van


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Amint látom, egy csomó hasznos dolog van itt!


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Ráakadtam a törire


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Ha bárkit érdekel, tanítok


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

5-8 évfolyamon


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Töriből....


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

....megbukott 1 gyerek...


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Ez szerintem megdöbbentő


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Nem is érdekli őket....


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Ha megbukik az se, ha átmegy az se


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Ha megbuktatod szemét vagy


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Ha nem, mindegyik madárnak néz


----------



## hajdui70 (2011 Augusztus 28)

*2 osztaly*

2. os felmérők kellenének


----------



## GKI (2011 Augusztus 28)

Üdvözlet


----------



## GKI (2011 Augusztus 28)

Azt honnan tudom meg, hány hozzászólásom van?


----------



## GKI (2011 Augusztus 28)

Már kb kettő hete regisztráltam, nem 48 órája és mégse


----------



## GKI (2011 Augusztus 28)

megy ez a rendszer


----------



## GKI (2011 Augusztus 28)

vagy én elég láma vagyok hozzá?


----------



## GKI (2011 Augusztus 28)

a múltkor is beírtam a szójátékosba egy csomót


----------



## GKI (2011 Augusztus 28)

aztán valahogy lenullázták


----------



## GKI (2011 Augusztus 28)

Üdv mindenkinek és sok szerencsét


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Szia!


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

GKI szerintem az üzenetek száma


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Bár ezt nyilván egy Admin tudná jobban megmondani


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Jobban még nem néztem meg, de biztos van GYIK


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Vagy helpdesk,stb.


----------



## nagydavidaxis (2011 Augusztus 28)

Meg is van, a "kapcsolat" fül alatt


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Augusztus 28)

zital írta:


> Nálunk mindig nyúlfarknyi műsor kell évnyitóra és évzáróra. Ezt harmadikosokkal csináltuk.



Köszönöm!


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Augusztus 28)

Nagyon aranyos! Köszi!


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Augusztus 28)

szoratemese írta:


> Sziasztok!Lehet,hogy korai még,de én már az évnyitó műsoron töröm a fejem.Igazából valami dalra lenne szükségem,amit másodikosok énekelhetnek.Ha van valakinek ötlete,nagyon megköszönném ha feltenné!



Szia! Nem tudom találtál-e dalokat. A YouTube-ról például letölthetsz az Alma együttes dalai közül. Nagyon aranyosak!


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Augusztus 28)

Köszi! Nagyon hasznos lista!


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

Üdv

1


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

2


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

3


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

4


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

5


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

7


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

8


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

10


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

17


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## hkuti (2011 Augusztus 28)

20


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

*?*

Kedves Fórumozók! Nagyon örülök ennek az oldalnak. Érdeklődnék, hogy Csak nekem nem sikerül megjelenítenem a csatolt file-okat? Mi lehet az oka?


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

Én is örülnék neki. Köszönettel


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

Gyönyörű


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

Köszönet


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

Köszönöm.


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

Üdvözlet


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

köszönöm.


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

köszönöm.


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

köszönöm


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

köszönöm.


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

köszönöm


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

köszönöm


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

köszönöm.


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

köszönöm.


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

keveset.Nádcukrot.


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

köszönöm


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

ez se könnyű, az se


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

köszönöm


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

ásványvíz napi 2 liter


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

Köszönöm.


----------



## mosoly22 (2011 Augusztus 28)

nagyon hasznos oldal


----------



## Dors (2011 Augusztus 28)

Nekem még csak 4


----------



## Dors (2011 Augusztus 28)

aztán 5


----------



## Dors (2011 Augusztus 28)

végül 6


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

1


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

8:54


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

5


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

6


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

7


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

Köszi


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

8


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

9


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

10


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

11


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

12


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

13


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

14


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

15


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

16


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

17


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

18


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

19


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

20


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

21


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

22


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

23


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

24


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

25


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

26


----------



## kbmonika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

27


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

9:14


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

9


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

10


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

11


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

12


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

13


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

14


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

15


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

16


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

17


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

18


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

19


----------



## Tomatotree (2011 Augusztus 29)

20


----------



## Édrienn (2011 Augusztus 29)

*Sziasztok!Köszönöm az infokat!*




Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


----------



## LSD86 (2011 Augusztus 29)

Végre megtaláltam a jelenléti II.-t. Kicsit benéztem eddig a dolgokat .


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

Elbújt a google elől is


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

Nekem is nehéz volt megtalálni


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

a Google elől is


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

a google elől is bútt


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

запрещенный=


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

add fel
én ráérek


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

cseles a kova?


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

ő volt ott rögtön


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

a packa jelentése


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

Találja ki_:És ne neveztessék ezután a te neved Ábrámnak, hanem legyen a te neved Ábrahám, mert népek sokaságának atyjává teszlek téged._


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

אַבְרָהָם _

_


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

Noé tizedik és Ádám huszadik leszármazottja volt. Harránból származott


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

_Avraham Avinu_ (אַבְרָהָם אָבֿינו, askenázi kiejtéssel _Avrom Ovinu_) névvel illetik


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

ót rabságba esik a _négy király öt király_ ellen vívott csatájában, ezért Ábrahám kénytelen háborút indítani


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

Minden leírás szerint .. legnehezebb próbatétele Izsák feláldozása volt.


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

megvédte a hite, és sértetlenül került ki a lángok közül,


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

A bibliai történetek közül ... próbatételei között említik Hágár feleségül kérését is, amely az ősatya és Sára kapcsolatának nehézségeit mutatja be.


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

A bibliai történetek közül ... próbatételei között említik Hágár feleségül kérését is, amely az ősatya és Sára kapcsolatának nehézségeit mutatja be.


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

A kereszténység és a zsidó vallás közötti fontos eltérést is -- lehet visszavezetni.


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

Bár a köztudat az Allah kifejezést általában az iszlámhoz kapcsolja, a szó a pre-iszlamikus időszakban is a teremtő Istent, istenséget jelölte az Arab-félszigeten, a zsidók, keresztények, illetve a politeista arabság körében.


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

az arámi Elah vagy a szír Alaha szavak)


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

Kulturális tekintetben elsősorban mint a szülőföldje ismert.


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

A félsziget egész nyugati partvidékén hegyláncok futnak végig


----------



## запрещенный (2011 Augusztus 29)

Cseles a kova(de nem kovakő)Mert ő nem kő


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

Most regisztráltam mert hastáncos zenéket szeretnék szerzni


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

Mindjárt szeptember


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

Alig várom, hogy legyenek újra táncórák


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

Más is van itt aki szeret táncolni?


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fr-1MOla7


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-xEFJ8aMf4


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGaY8JXtPO


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

ezek a kedvenc videóim


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

10. üzenet


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

már


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

csak


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

8


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

üzenet


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

kell


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

jah nem


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

elszámoltam


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

remélem


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

megérte


----------



## Csillangel (2011 Augusztus 29)

regisztrálni


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

jah nem


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

megérte 




 

 

 












Csillangel Nyilvános adatok megjelenítése Küldj privát üzenetet Csillangel részére Mutasd Csillangel összes üzenetét Csillangel felvétele a kapcsolataim közé 

















(#4046) 
Csillangel 
Tag

Státusz: Elérhető (online) 
Üzenet: 20
Köszönet: 1
0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg 
Regisztrált:: Aug 2011
Hol: Budapest



 
Ma, 09:10 AM 

regisztrálni


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

megérte


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

regisztrálni remélem


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

_elszámoltam _


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

mondta Csillangel


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

_elszámoltam _mondta Csillangel


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

*ismét*


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

lés


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

a tudás


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

ismétlése


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

Hát lám ez egyszerű


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

Még nem köszönt meg semmit


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

Kár hogy meleg van


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

Jobban élvezném ezt a húszat
pedig ráérek időm tenger


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

3 látogató 2 tag és egy vendég


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

böngészi a témát


----------



## ismét (2011 Augusztus 29)

ismét és nori


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

a vértanú nem alkuszik


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

Megy gulágra


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

Lehet fogócskázni


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

napi 10 a kapacitásom


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

Ennyi volt a legtöbb


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

Ha összeszedem magam húszat is megtudok csinálni


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

Számolj el százig elbújok hússzor


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

Én nem szoktam feladni


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

Tudják mit kedvelek


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

a kinn a bárány benn a farkas


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

A körön kívül vagy belül fut a kergető, s meg kell fognia valakit.


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

Télen a hideg és a korai sötétedés mindenkit sokkal előbb az otthonába csalogat. Gyermekes családokban gyakran jelent nehézséget ez az időszak. Minimálisra csökken a természetben eltöltött órák száma, bent a házban pedig mintha lassabban haladnának a percek.


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

Egy idő után a gyermek növekvő érdeklődéséhez kevésnek bizonyulnak az otthoni játékok, ilyenkor apró kis csínytevéseivel kezdi felhívni magára a szülő figyelmét – aki, ha nincs felkészülve erre az időszakra, hamar elveszíti a türelmét…


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

_(Takács Tímea védőnő írása, 
Új Életmód, 2010/4., 43–45. oldal)_


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)




----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

*Pintér Éva * 
1987-ben kaptam diplomát a (régi nevén) Kertészeti és Élelmiszeripari Egyetem Gyógynövény tanszékén. Azóta különböző munkahelyeken dolgozva több oldalát is megismerhettem a kertészetnek.


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

Ezeket csak írom


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

Azóta különböző munkahelyeken dolgozva több oldalát is megismerhettem a kertészetnek


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

csiki-csuki


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

több oldalát


----------



## vertanu (2011 Augusztus 29)

két tag van itt


----------



## pinkani22 (2011 Augusztus 29)

hasznosak az írásaitok, köszönöm


----------



## joopiter (2011 Augusztus 29)

Vonaton utaztam , harmad osztályon . felszállt egy apáca , rengeteg csomaggal: holmit vitt egy új gyermekmenhely berendezésére.


----------



## joopiter (2011 Augusztus 29)

Szemre nem volt rajta semmi figyelemreméltó,de lénye tündökölt : őt már nem érintette a földi élet ,ami nem gátolta abban , hogy jobban tevékenykedjék , mint akik az élettől százfélét akarnak.


----------



## joopiter (2011 Augusztus 29)

Megszólítottam: Megvan e minden csomagja? Elgondolkozott és számolni kezdett:


----------



## joopiter (2011 Augusztus 29)

Egy , kettő három ..... nyolc , kilenc, aztán magára mutatott : tíz.


----------



## joopiter (2011 Augusztus 29)

Őneki már csak poggyász volt a saját teste is. Ez az együgyű , tehetetlen kis szolgáló nagyobb hatalom , mint a föld minden fegyvere együtt véve.


----------



## joopiter (2011 Augusztus 29)

Weöres Sándor : Találkozás egy teljes emberrel


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Próbálok rájönni hogy miképp tudom a 20 hozzászólást összegyüjteni...


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Először elkezdtem a köszönöm gombokat nyomkodni....


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Mert azt láttam, mindenki ezt csinálja...


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

A 20 köszönöm nyomkodás után....


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Ami valójában huszonegynehány volt....


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Gondolván, hogy biztosabb a több...


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Mármint a köszöngetés....


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Rá kellett jönnöm...


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Hogy hoppá, a 2 nap még a regisztráció időpontjától számítva....


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Nincs meg!!!!


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Ezért ma újra kezdem....


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Így két nap....


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Vagy 48 óra....


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Elteltével....


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Újra próbálkozom....


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Közben üzenetet kaptam....


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Hogy OK minden....


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Léphetek tovább...


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

De ez még csak a 19. hozzászólásom...


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Na most megvan a húsz....


----------



## mr.jukebox (2011 Augusztus 29)

Egyébként a nevem mr.jukebox, ez azért van -mármint a nevem- mert hobbim, vagy inkább szenvedélyem az 50-es, 60-as évek tánczenéje... Ja és végezetül: Minden Kedves Tagnak és az anonim látogatóknak is ezúton szeretnék kellemes estét kívánni!


----------



## ferike3333 (2011 Augusztus 29)

**

Örülök ,hogy itt lehetek kiss jelenleg sok szabadidőm van,mert munkanélküli esküvőszervező vagyok ,kizárólagosan 50 év feletti párok részére.


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

Köszi a tippet!


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

Én is egyedül gyűjtögetek!


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

Én nem tudom még nekem mennyi!


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

Bár csak minden egyszerű lenne!


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

770709


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

szeptember, ber-ber-ber


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 29)

mikor lesz vége?


----------



## joopiter (2011 Augusztus 29)

hétfő van


----------



## mfogi88 (2011 Augusztus 29)

*1 hozzászólás*

1 hozzászólás


----------



## mfogi88 (2011 Augusztus 29)

2. hozzászólás


----------



## mfogi88 (2011 Augusztus 29)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## mfogi88 (2011 Augusztus 29)

4. hozzászólás


----------



## mfogi88 (2011 Augusztus 29)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## fazekasné (2011 Augusztus 29)

Szerbusztok!
Én új belépő vagyok, engen nagyon érdekelnek a keresztszemes minták azok közül is főleg a Mirabilia és a Nora Corbettek. Én erre az oldalra is igy bukkantam. Főleg mintákat keresek


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

ta-más


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

más-hogyan


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

an-dalúzi-a


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

apa


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

pasas


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

sasfiók


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

fióka


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

kanapé


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

péter


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

terrárium


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

metró


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

tróger


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

gergő


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

gőgös


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

és akkor,mint


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

én is tudok


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

majd álllandó


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

tag lenni,mint


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

ahogy a tobbi


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

tag is teszi


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

azt?Amugy miert


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

kell ez a


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

valasz adas uziben


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

kuldes?bonyolult


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

ez nekem mint micimackonak


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

egy csupor


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

mez nelkul!


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

gösser


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

seres


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

egy kezdonek


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

esernyő


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

ez igy nagyon


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

bonyolult.Nem


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

őz


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

zokni


----------



## ivokaurel (2011 Augusztus 29)

nina


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

bonyolult ez


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

,mert szerintem igen!


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

bar igaz en csak


----------



## zoltankovac (2011 Augusztus 29)

egy kezdo vagyok!


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*Gyűjtögetek *

Sziasztok


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Már van 1 üzenetem...


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

de ez így nagyon lassan lesz 20 üzenet


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Ezt a kitételt nem lehetne elhagyni?


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

már van 4 üzenetem


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

már 6


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

és amíg nem lesz húsz addig nem tudom letölteni ami érdekelne


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

már 8


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

9


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

és még naon messze a 20...


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

már 11...


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

szerintem 10 üzenet is elégnek kellene lennie...


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

már 13


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

még mindig gyűjtögetek......


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

15 és még 5 kell....


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

4.......


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

3.......


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

2......


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

és még 1....


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## Mária003 (2011 Augusztus 30)

És az miért lehet, hogy meg van a 20 üzenetem, de mégsem tudom letölteni a dokumentumot


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

Jó a CanadaHun.


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

2


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

3


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

4


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

5


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

6


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

7


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

8


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

9


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

10


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

11


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

12


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

13


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

14


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

15


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

16


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

18


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

19


----------



## Sz. Péter (2011 Augusztus 30)

20


----------



## kbdia (2011 Augusztus 30)

*Jelentett elem*

kbdia is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> segitségedet megköszönöm


----------



## Tearpuck (2011 Augusztus 30)

köszönöm!


----------



## zsuzsanna03 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Aktiválási hiba.


----------



## Tearpuck (2011 Augusztus 30)

4-5-6


----------



## Tearpuck (2011 Augusztus 30)

sikerült!


----------



## Tearpuck (2011 Augusztus 30)

Pár másodperc múlva kipróbálom az időutazást!


----------



## Totoch1973 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Nagyon értékes információkat tartalmaz!


----------



## Totoch1973 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Szia! Sajnos most semmi sem virágzik!


----------



## Totoch1973 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Szia! Megpróbálom megszerezni neked!


----------



## Totoch1973 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Szia! Talán valamelyik m1 filmcsatorna archivumában megtalálod.


----------



## Totoch1973 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Szia! Kétség kívül talán a legnagyobb. De most, hogy a harmónika népszerű kishazánkban ismét, így lesznek majd hasonló művészek az új generációból is!


----------



## Totoch1973 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Köszönöm a tájékoztatást!


----------



## Totoch1973 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*Kották*

Köszönöm szépen az információt!


----------



## Totoch1973 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Szia! A Kola féle kezdők öröme I. részben találhatóak régi csárdások.


----------



## Totoch1973 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Rendben!


----------



## Kubovics (2011 Augusztus 30)

Köszike kubovics vagyok Magyarországról Pátyról tudnál e esetleg abban segíteni hogy Vancouverben keresek egy házaspárt hogy találhatom meg őket köszi a nevük Pintér András és Asztalos Ilona 1989-ben mentek ki Vancouverbe


----------



## kbdia (2011 Augusztus 30)

*kbdia jelentett egy üzenetet*

kbdia bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> Szerintem is van élet a halál után,hiszem azt,hogy a lelkünk többször is,több testben feltámadt.


A bejegyzés: Élet a halál után
A fórum: Vallás, filozófia, szellemtan
Megbízott moderátorok: elke

Közzétette: Melitta
Eredeti tartalom:


> Mialatt a fizikai test alszik, azalatt minden ember kisebb vagy nagyobb mértékben használja asztrális képességeit.
> Úgy képzelhetjük el, mint egy asztrális tudathordozó eszközt, amelynek segítségével naponta érintkezik eltávozott szeretteivel.
> 
> Néha halványan emlékezünk is erre, s ilyenkor azt mondjuk, hogy "velük álmodtunk". Legtöbbször azonban nincsenek emlékeink ezekről a találkozásokról, és bizonytalanságban vagyunk a megtörténtüket illetően. Azonban bizonyított tény, hogy a vonzódás szálai ugyanolyan erősek, úgyhogy a fizikai test burkolatából kiszabadulva, azonnal az általa szeretett lények társaságát keresi. Az egyetlen változás tehát ezek szerint abban áll, hogy a halál következtében az ember a nappal helyett az éjszakákat tölti kedveseivel, és hogy ennek tudatában - a fizikai test helyett - csak az asztráltestünknek van tudatában.
> ...


----------



## kbdia (2011 Augusztus 30)

szép szavak,szép mondatok


----------



## kbdia (2011 Augusztus 30)

Nagy megkönyebülés az embernek,ha van valaki akiben megbízhat és kitárhatja elötte a szívét.


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

hello


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

hi


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

holala


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

buenas noches


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

5


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

6


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

7


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

8


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

9


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

Csak szeretném elolvasni Linkóci kapitány kalandjait...


----------



## Totoch1973 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Köszönőm!


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

11


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

12


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

hi


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

14


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

nos


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

16


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

17


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

:d:d:d


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

holalalala


----------



## suna (2011 Augusztus 30)

és Linkóci


----------



## kbdia (2011 Augusztus 30)

*kbdia jelentett egy üzenetet*

kbdia bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> Én is le szeretnék tölteni,de megkel várni a 2 napot,és 20 hozászólást.


A bejegyzés: Jelenteti iv II.
A fórum: Szójátékok és játékok
Megbízott moderátorok: zsuzsanna03

Közzétette: bbkinga
Eredeti tartalom:


> köszönöm


----------



## kbdia (2011 Augusztus 30)

én is szeretnék majd ha minden igaz letölteni,kívárom.


----------



## kbdia (2011 Augusztus 30)

Jó féle hozászólások.


----------



## kbdia (2011 Augusztus 30)

Nem semmi ez az iamgyuszi,van it gógyi.


----------



## kbdia (2011 Augusztus 30)

Majd holnap is hozzá szólok ha így is lehet


----------



## kbdia (2011 Augusztus 30)

Ezeknek a számoknak még legalább volt dalamjuk, nem mint a mostani düm-düm zenéknek.


----------



## kbdia (2011 Augusztus 30)

A régi nagy énekesek mint Máté Péter ,Szécsi Pál dalai tetszenek nekem.


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 30)

elég furcsa.


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 30)

De tényleg


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Most mit is írjak


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Nagyon meleg van


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 30)

De azért legyen sokáig jó idő!


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 30)

.......


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 30)

mikor lesz már hétvége


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 30)

bocs az összevissza írásokért


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 30)

már nincs sok hátra


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 30)

ha-ha-ha


----------



## juttika77 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Vége!!!


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*szia*

nekem is tetszenek az otletek


----------



## gbrigi34 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Máté-nak tényleg van szép számai.


----------



## gbrigi34 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Az én kedvencem Pataky Attila.


----------



## gbrigi34 (2011 Augusztus 30)

a legjobb száma: Kölyköd Voltam


----------



## gbrigi34 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Edda Himnusz


----------



## gbrigi34 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Utolsó érintés


----------



## gbrigi34 (2011 Augusztus 30)

és még sok szám.


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)

en imadok varni


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)




----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)

mar alig varom en is


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)

sok jo dolgott talal itt az ember


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)




----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)

egyik kedvencem : )


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)




----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)

nekem is bejon


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)

sok sep dolgok vanak


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)

en is kivancsi lennek ra


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)

huha


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)

kedvenceim


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)




----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)

jo otlet


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)




----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)

jo lehet


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)

tetszik


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)

erdekes lehet


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)




----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)

jok az otletek


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)




----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Augusztus 30)

aszem ez az elso nekem  a legjobb


----------



## szamelk1 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Sziasztok! Tetszik az oldal, hasznos dolgok vannak rajta! Üdv:szamelk1


----------



## szamelk1 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Kedves Kollégák! Szeretném a napközis terveteket megtekinteni, előre is köszönöm!


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*20*

Sziasztok!


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*19*

Tegnap regisztráltam.


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*18*

Most éppen gyüjtök.


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*17*

Hozzászólásokat.


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*16*

Még jó,hogy rátaláltam erre a topicra.


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*15*

Mert egyébként megkérdeztem volna,hogy miért nem vagyok teljes jogu tag.


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*14*

Így legalább tudom.


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*13*

Egyébként már többször is jártam itt,régebben.


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*12*

Közben levelet kaptam.


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*11*

Egy új tag kérdezte,hogyan tud hozzászólásokat gyujteni.....


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*10*

Remélem tudtam neki segiteni.


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*9*

Egyenlőre még nem látom,hogy írt volna ide.


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*8*

Szóval,voltam itt régebben és tetszett az oldal.


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*7*

Ezért visszajöttem,és regisztráltam.


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*6*

Már elég jól állok.Még öt.


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*5*

Még négy.


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*4*

három


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*3*

kettő


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*2*

egy


----------



## rboby70 (2011 Augusztus 30)

*1*

Talán elértem.Majd kiderül.


----------



## mester56 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek! Új vagyok itt, így nem nagyon tudom mit is írhatnék most így hirtelen. Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra, s olyan régi kedvenc mesefilmjeimet jutatta eszembe, amiket már el majdnem is felejtettem.


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Jó volt a régi szép, tartalmas meséken felnőni, s szeretném majd ezeket a saját gyermekeim számára is megőrizni!


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Megpróbálom majd én is ezt a szép értékes gyűjteményt tovább bővíteni!


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a topikra!


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Regisztrálás után nem értettem, hogy miért nem változott semmi..


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Örömmel akadtam e segítségre!


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Remélem mihamarabb sikerül összegyűjtenem a kellő hozzászólásokat


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Nagyon szívesen csatlakoznék a társasághoz!


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Sok jó témát találtam


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Elején nagyon elkeserített


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

hogy milyen sokára


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

(20 hozzászólás begyűjtése után)


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

tudom majd csak


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

igazán élvezni


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

ezt az oldalt


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

még 5


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

4


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

3


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

2


----------



## Tigris82 (2011 Augusztus 30)

1


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Találtam egy jó könyvet nálatok!


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Nagyon szeretném letölteni!


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Előre is köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Kár hogy még két napot kell várnom rá!


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Addig is legalább a 20 hozzászólást gyorsan összegyűjtöm


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Még jó sokat kell írnom


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Még több mint 10 hozzászólás kell


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

jaj de lassan megy


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

kitartok


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

már elhagytam a felét


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

még mindig kell egy pár


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

még-még


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

és


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

tovább


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

már csak egy pár


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

jaj de jó, mindjárt megyvagyok


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

jó kis fórum, már korábban is barátkoztam vele


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

de jó lesz, ha már teljes jogú tag leszek


----------



## Noemi9876 (2011 Augusztus 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"Ha sírsz, mert lement a nap, a könnyeid nem fogják engedni, hogy lásd a csillagokat." ^^


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"...Elégedetlenül mindennel és elégedetlenül magammal, szeretném megváltani magamat és büszkélkedni egy kicsit az éji csödben, és magányban. Lelkei azoknak, akiket szerettem, lelkei azoknak, akiket megénekeltem, erősítsetek, gyámolítsatok, távolítsátok el tőlem a hazugságot és a világ rontó gőzeit; te pedig, Uram-Istenem, add kegyelmedet, hogy írhassak még néhány szép verset, amellyel bebizonyítom saját magamnak, hogy nem vagyok az utolsó az emberek között, hogy nem vagyok alábbvaló azoknál, akiket megvetek."


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"Van egy nagy, mégis egészen hétköznapi titok. Mindenkinek része van benne, mindenki ismeri, de csak kevesen gondolkodnak el rajta. A legtöbb ember tudomásul veszi, csöppet sem csodálkozik rajta. Ez a titok az idő. 
Van naptár, van óra, hogy mérje, de ez mit se jelent, hiszen mindenki tudja, egy-egy óra néha egész örökkévalóságnak tetszetik, el is suhanhat, akár egy pillanat - attól függ, mit élünk meg abban az órában. 
Mert az idő élet. Az élet pedig a szívben lakik."


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"Hogy a szavaknak következményeik lehetnek, hogy a szavak elérhetik, hogy valaki elinduljon vagy megálljon, hogy hatásukra valaki nevetni vagy sírni kezd: ezt már gyermekként is rejtélyesnek találta, és ezt a tényt mindenkor figyelemre méltónak találta. Mivel érik el ezt a szavak? Nem hasonlít ez egy kicsit a mágiára?"


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"A könyvek olyanok, mint a tükör: mindenki azt látja bennük, amit a lelkébe hordoz."


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"Két nő lakik bennem: az egyik meg akar ismerni minden kalandot, át akar élni minden örömet és szenvedélyt, a másik viszont hétköznapi életet szeretne, biztonságot, nyugalmat, boldog családot. Én vagyok a háziasszony és a szajha, két lélek egy testben, akik egymás ellen harcolnak."


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"Milyen érdekes, hogy az ember oly könnyen kiönti a szívét egy darab papírnak,miközben szemtől szemben megszólalni sem mer."


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"A tapasztalat nem erkölcsi érték. Pusztán név, melyet az emberek tévedéseiknek adnak."


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"Voltak, akik olvastak, és voltak a többiek. Hogy valaki olvasó ember vagy sem, ez hamar kiderült. Az emberek között nem is létezik ennél nagyobb különbség. És csodálkoztak, amikor ezt mondta, egyesek még a fejüket is csóválták ekkora hóbortosság hallatán. De hát ez így volt."


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"Vannak dolgok, amik csak éjszaka igazak."


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"Mondhat akármit: de valami nincs rendben az olyan férfival, aki nem iszik, nem játszik, kerüli a szép nők társaságát meg az asztali beszélgetést… Az ilyen ember vagy súlyos beteg, vagy titokban gyűlöli embertársait."


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"A tégla magától sose esik senkinek a fejére."


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"De a remény soha nem más, mint félelem attól, amire nagyon vágyunk, s amiben nem bízunk és nem hiszünk igazán. Ami van, tudod, abban nem reménykedik az ember."


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"Milyen kényelmes is lenne, ha a való életben is lenne ilyen deus ex machina nevű dolog! Ha bajban vagyunk, vagy nem tudjuk, merre induljunk, csak alászáll odafentről egy isten, és mindent megold. De nincs ilyen szerencsénk."


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"Ha teljes sötétség vesz körül, nem tehetsz mást, mint ülsz és vársz, hogy a szemed hozzászokjon."


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"Sokat olvastam. De az olvasással is úgy van az ember, tudod… csak akkor kapsz a könyvektől valamit, ha tudsz is adni olvasmányaidnak valamit. Úgy értem, ha olyan lelket viszel feléjük, amely az olvasás párharcában hajlandó sebeket kapni és adni, hajlandó vitatkozni, meggyőzni és meggyőződni, s aztán gazdagodva attól, amit tanult a könyvből, életben vagy munkában építeni abból valamit…"


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"Elöntött a semmihez sem hasonlítható melegség, amit mindig érzek, ha sok könyvet látok együtt. Legjobb szeretnék ilyenkor henteregni,fürödni a könyvekben, szagolni a régi könyvek csodálatos porszagát, minden pórusommal könyvet érezni."


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"Néha azt gondolom, abból, hogy az emberek nem gondolkodnak, több szörnyűség ered, mint az emberek összes többi gyengeségéből"


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"A becsületbeli megállapodást nem lehet megtörni, mert aki így cselekszik, maga törik meg."


----------



## April13 (2011 Augusztus 31)

"Manapság az emberek tudják mindennek az árát, de semminek sem tudják az értékét."


----------



## Göde (2011 Augusztus 31)

Szuper!


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

A végtelenség érzéséből könnyű az embernek gazdálkodnia, de a betegség riasztása után, a megsejtett végességből már bajosabb. Illene beosztani az időt, megválogatni az elolvasandó könyveket, finoman elhárítani a meghívásokat, melyeken többnyire csak fennkölt szócséplés folyik. Ezenkívül rákapatni magunkat a mozgásra, fölfedezni újra a természetet, egyszóval: hadat üzenni a civilizációnak.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Aki fölépül az infarktusból, egy akkora lőtt seb után, amekkora bennem van, az ilyen ember már nem az, aki volt. Csak egy szabadságolt halott. A létezése nem élet, csak túlélés.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Az volt a bajom, hogy nem kaptam szeretetet. Az ember szervezetének nem csak vitaminokra van szüksége, hogy egészséges maradjon, hanem szeretetre is.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Orvosok gyógyszereket rendelnek, melyekről keveset tudnak, betegségekre, amelyekről még kevesebbet tudnak, betegeiknek, akikről semmit sem tudnak.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Életünk első felében az egészségünket áldozzuk fel a pénz megszerzéséért, a második felében a pénzünket áldozzuk az egészség visszaszerzéséért. És közben megromlik az egészség, és eliramlik az élet.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Mi az a csodálatos gyógyító ereje a napnak, hogy minden beteg annyira áhítja? Ahogy ott hevertem az áldott verőfényben, úgy éreztem, mintha hó volnék én is, és a nap fölszívna; és én egyre kisebb és kisebb vagyok, és édes megsemmisüléssel oszlok bele az örök világmindenségbe.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Kérdezzétek csak meg bármelyik gyakorló orvost, mi is az egészség. Különös, de erre a világon egyetlen orvos sem képes válaszolni! Az egész orvostudomány az egészséggel foglalkozik, de senki sincs, aki meg tudná mondani, valójában mi is az egészség.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Az élet és az ellentéte közötti különbség olyan apró is lehet, mint egy vérrög, olyan jelentéktelen, mint egy légbuborék. A test végtére is egy gép. (...) Minél nagyobb számú mozgó alkatrésze van, annál nagyobb az esély, hogy valamelyik elromlik. És a testnek temérdek mozgó alkatrésze van.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Ha nem hallod is, talán érzed - suttogtam. - Színes gondolatok talán eljutnak az emberekhez a bezárt ablakon, ajtón, sőt a falon át is. Amikor itt állok a hidegben, és szívből kívánom, legyél újra egészséges és boldog, talán elfog egy kis jóérzés, bár nem tudhatom, miért.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Ha nem törődünk testünkkel, hol fogunk élni?


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Nem szeretjük magunkon a foltot, ha van is, eltüntetjük vagy takargatjuk, pedig de eltorzul az ember, ha folyton csak szépnek mutatja magát.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Tündöklik, mint a gondolat maga,
a téli éjszaka.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Senki nem birtokolhat egy olyan naplementét, amelyet együtt láttunk egyszer. (...) Senki nem birtokolhatja azt, ami a legszebb a Földön - de megismerheti és szeretheti.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Pont olyan vagy, amilyennek megálmodtalak. Nem vagy szép, nem a szó szoros értelmében szép. A lelked az, fájdalmasan


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Hogy a világ szép?... Dehogyis, hazugság!... Minden szépség a szívünkből jön, amíg ez a szív örülni tud. Abban a pillanatban, mikor az öröm elröpül, a föld már csak puszta temető.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Amikor egy csúnyácska vagy hétköznapi nő ránéz a feltűnő szépségre, rögtön gyűlöli, de legalábbis negatív érzéseket táplál iránta. Pedig sosem tudhatják, hogy a másik nő, dacára pompás külsejének, mit titkol a világ elől. Talán, ha megtudnák, mi rejlik a szép maszk mögött, már nem is gyűlölnének olyan nagyon. Csakhogy az emberek ritkán néznek a maszkok mögé. Pedig mindannyian álarcokat és páncélokat viselünk. Csak abban különbözünk, hogy mennyire erős vagy gyenge ez a páncél.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Anne-Marie, a leány, egy széken töltötte gyermekkorát. Megtanították unatkozni, egyenesen ülni, varrni. Egyhez-máshoz volt tehetsége, de előkelőbbnek vélték parlagon hagyni; ragyogó szépségét gondosan eltitkolták előtte.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Az igazi szépségtől félnek, akik nem értik. (...) A szépség elviseléséhez erő kell, s akiben nincs meg ez a belső erő, az fél tőle és elkerüli.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Az emberi test a leggyönyörűbb dolog a világon. Egyetlen virág sem kelhet versenyre vele, hiszen az emberi test a természet legösszetettebb virága.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

A szépség a természet ajándéka: osszátok hát meg egymással, de soha, soha ne használjátok arra, hogy általa uralkodjatok a másik ember felett.


----------



## Csipkeherceg (2011 Augusztus 31)

Gyanakvó pesszimizmusomat semmi sem hívja ki annyira, mint a női szépség. Ha diktátor volnék, minden szép nőt becsukatnék. A világ menete sokkal békességesebb lenne.


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Augusztus 31)

Az élet olyan, mint egy tükör. Ahogy belenézel, úgy nézz vissza 
rád.


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Augusztus 31)

Az élet olyan, mint egy telefon: valaki mindig beleszól!!!


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Augusztus 31)

Az élet a legjobb üzlet - ingyen kapjuk!


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Augusztus 31)

szia,
köszönöm, hogy ilyen jókedvű fényképet tettél fel magadról, egyből vidámabban folytatom a munkámat.
Neked is szép napot kivánok
Éva


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Augusztus 31)

szia,
nagyon megköszönném, ha tanáccsal látnál el. az orvos szerint 80 évesnek megfelelő a hátgerincem és a nyakcsigolyáim. El vannak meszesedve, kopva, /idén leszek 40/, többször volt ideggyulladás a derekamban. Uszást javasolt az orvos. 25 év viziszony után májusban elkezdtem uszni tanulni, most már oda-vissza leuszok 25 métert. Milyen uszásnem, ami nekem leinkább használna, mert egyenlőre a melluszást gyakorlom, de nagyon fáj tőle a derekam, a hátuszás még nem nagyon megy, és csak rövid ideig tudom csinálni, mert nagyon szédülök tőle, és szerinted ez a szédülés mitől van. Előre is köszönöm a segitségedet.
Éva


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Augusztus 31)

Szia,
Az idézet, amit irtál nagyon szép és igaz.
Köszönöm, és további szép napot.
Éva


----------



## szamelk1 (2011 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok! Munkáitok felkeltették érdeklődésemet, de sajnos még nem tudom megnézni a képeket. Üdv.szamelk1


----------



## lacus48 (2011 Augusztus 31)

tutaj?


----------



## lacus48 (2011 Augusztus 31)

Bocsi,az elejét kezdtem el olvasni.


----------



## lacus48 (2011 Augusztus 31)

Örülök,hogy bekerültem ebbe a Társaságba!


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Augusztus 31)

nagyon jó


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Augusztus 31)

sajnos nem tudom


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Augusztus 31)

*szép*



swenson írta:


> Aha, jól értetted, csak a sima szemek kissé hosszúkásak lesznek, így szerintem szebbek)
> 
> Szeretettel:swenson



szép


----------



## erdeklodo (2011 Augusztus 31)

*Szeretet*

Sajnos ez az az érzelem amit, ma nagyon keveset adunk, mi emberek egymásnak.
Üdv.érdeklödő


----------



## erdeklodo (2011 Augusztus 31)

*Szeretet 2.*

Viszont, nagy-nagy örömömre a Ch-nál az ellenkezőjét tapaztalom.
Üdv.érdeklödő


----------



## erdeklodo (2011 Augusztus 31)

*köszönet*



rk45671 írta:


> helló robi vagyok szeretnék tüled valamit kérni ha lehetne neme küldenél nekem egy converter mp3-tul mid ; re , nagyon szépen köszönöm neked a fáracsagot köszi küld heted el a Email- oldalamra (...)adigis köszönöm szép napot



Köszönöm az értesítést.
Üdvözlettel:érdeklödőkiss


----------



## erdeklodo (2011 Augusztus 31)

Érdekel a fafaragás.
Üdv.érdeklödő


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok! Én hiába vagyok már régóta regisztrálva, és hiába van már több mint 20 hozzászólásom, a rendszer nem enged nekem megnyitni semmit. Nem tudjátok, miért lehet ez?


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok, nekem hiába van már 20 hozzászólásom, nem tudok megnyitni semmit!


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok! Nekem hiába van már 20 hozzászólásom, mégsem tudok megnyitni semmit!


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

Jó ez az oldal!


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

Jó ez az oldal!


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

Jó ez az oldal!


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)




----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)




----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)




----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## andreapapp (2011 Augusztus 31)

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## Judit65 (2011 Augusztus 31)

*Köszönet*

Támadt egy kis nehézségem az üzenetküldéssel kapcsolatban, de hála a gyors segítségnek megoldódott! Köszi!!!!


----------



## varadii (2011 Augusztus 31)

köszi!


----------



## varadii (2011 Augusztus 31)

helyes


----------



## varadii (2011 Augusztus 31)

andreapapp írta:


> Sziasztok, nekem hiába van már 20 hozzászólásom, nem tudok megnyitni semmit!



javult a helyzet?, mert akkor én sem erölködöm...


----------



## varadii (2011 Augusztus 31)

17


----------



## varadii (2011 Augusztus 31)

16


----------



## varadii (2011 Augusztus 31)

15


----------



## varadii (2011 Augusztus 31)

14


----------



## varadii (2011 Augusztus 31)

13


----------



## varadii (2011 Augusztus 31)

12


----------



## varadii (2011 Szeptember 1)

11


----------



## varadii (2011 Szeptember 1)

10[hide]1010[/hide]


----------



## varadii (2011 Szeptember 1)

9 [HIDE]ggg[/HIDE]


----------



## varadii (2011 Szeptember 1)

8


----------



## varadii (2011 Szeptember 1)

7


> 7


----------



## varadii (2011 Szeptember 1)

6[hide]6[/hide]


----------



## varadii (2011 Szeptember 1)

5


----------



## varadii (2011 Szeptember 1)

4http://4.4


----------



## varadii (2011 Szeptember 1)

3http://3[HIDE]3[/HIDE]


----------



## varadii (2011 Szeptember 1)

2


----------



## varadii (2011 Szeptember 1)

kiss1111111111


----------



## varadii (2011 Szeptember 1)

000000


----------



## varadii (2011 Szeptember 1)

:9:[hide]-1[/hide]


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

Hali!


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

örülök a lehetőségnek!


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)




----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

Nahát!


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

De Jó!


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

hihihi!


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

hahaha!


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

höhöhö!


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

huhuhu!


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

wou!


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

Nem is olyan rossz!


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

Lalala


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

Lolalala


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

valahol?


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

kakao


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

makao


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

napocska


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

Vacskamati


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

Mikkamakka


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

Vadkanvaldemár


----------



## panyoka (2011 Szeptember 1)

De kár, hogy vége!


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

*szép*



vtbea írta:


> Kedves *demandor* barátomnak szeretettel:
> 
> Smokey Hormel-Banaketwe



szép ez a szám


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

szép ez a szám


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

tetszik


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

*szép és tetszik ajánlom másoknak is*




agakhan írta:


> _*
> Korda György - Szeretni kell*_
> 
> *Íme Korda György első felvételei közül egy, amelyet valaha énekelt...* A másikat mintha _*Komár László*_ előadásában hallanám...


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

nagyon szép szám


----------



## Ranunculus (2011 Szeptember 1)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## Ranunculus (2011 Szeptember 1)

Lassan gyűlnek a hozzászólások!


----------



## Ranunculus (2011 Szeptember 1)

Első nap az iskolában a gyerekeknek


----------



## Ranunculus (2011 Szeptember 1)

Mennem kell szendvicseket gyártani!


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

nagyon szépek a számok amiket feltöltenek.


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

megvagyok elégedve az oldallal!


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

az oldalt mulatós zenével fejleszteni kellene


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

nem jó hogy csak igy lehet letölteni


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

szeretem a zenéket


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

szeretek mindent ami jó


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

*nagyon szépek ezek a számok is csak többet kellene feltenni.több videót.és még több m*



agakhan írta:


> _*VALENTIN NAPRA*_
> 
> Mariano Barba - Tjóóó
> e Amo [/QUhttp://canadahun.com/forum/imahttp://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/rolleyes.gifghttp://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_razz.gifes/aria/editor/smilie.gifOTE]


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"Don't cry because it is over,
smile because it happened." Soha ne vitatkozz idiótákkal!
Lesüllyedsz az ő szintükre és legyőznek a rutinjukkal!!


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Legyen szíved, mely sosem válik kővé, legyen kedved, mely sosem gyullad haragra, és legyen érintésed, mely sosem bántalmaz.


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Ha mindenki elsőhegedűt akarna játszani, nem lenne zenekar. Becsülj meg minden zenészt a maga helyén!


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

irigyeim sokan vannak
mint a kutya úgy ugatnak csuhajja
adok nekik egy-egy csontot
hadd ugassák ki magukat csuhajja


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

A Kékmadarat nem kell távoli országokban keresni, a Kékmadár mindig velünk van, ha szeretjük egymást, és örülünk az Élet legkisebb ajándékának is, de mindig elrepül, ha bántjuk egymást,...mert a Kékmadár maga a boldogság, és kalitkája az emberi szív!


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Ha életedben a sikert A-nak vesszük, akkor A=x+y+z. x a munka, y a játék, z pedig az, hogy befogod a szád.” (Albert Einstein)


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Ha mindenki elsőhegedűt akarna játszani, nem lenne zenekar. Becsülj meg minden zenészt a maga helyén!


----------



## Judit65 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Több fórumon is találtam nekem való témát! Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Judit65 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Tetszenek az idézetek, mennyire igazak!


----------



## Judit65 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Nekem is van több könyvem, amiben összegyűjtött bölcsességek vannak.


----------



## Judit65 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Nagyon örülök, hogy csatlakoztam ehhez az oldalhoz, rengeteg jó tartalmat találtam rajta!


----------



## Judit65 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Lassan letelik a két nap várakozási idő, és megnézhetem a csatolt file-okat is.


----------



## Judit65 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Már alig várom!!!


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

Nagyon jók!Köszönjük!


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

Keresek 7.osztályos Apáczai nyelvtan felmérőket!


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

Keresek Project Third Edition 3 tesztlapokat!


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

Keresek ötödik osztályos dolgozatokat matekból!


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

Nekem is erre lenne szükségem!


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

Nagyon jók ezek!


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

Keresek elsős matek felmérőket!


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

kersek 3.oszt.nyelvtan gyakorló lapokat!


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

Jó segítség!


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

Szuper!


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

7.osztályos matek tudáspróbák?


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

4.osztályos környezet felmérők?


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

7.osztályoss irodalom Apáczais felmérők?


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

7.osztályos kémia?


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

Töri 5. osztályos évszám dolgozat?


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

Nagyon jók a fennt lévő anyagok


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

köszi....


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

Kitűnő


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

tökéletes


----------



## Alexzs (2011 Szeptember 1)

Nekem is szükségem lenne rá


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"Ha mindazt megtennénk, amire képesek vagyunk, szó szerint saját magunkat is elkápráztatnánk." (Thomas Alva Edison)


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"A siker csodálatos dolog, de az ember nem tud éjszaka hozzábújni, ha fázik."http://www.citatum.hu/szerzo/Marilyn_Monroe(Marilyn Monroe)


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Szeptember 1)

"Nem tudom, hogy mi a siker titka, de azt igen, hogy a bukás titka az, ha mindenkinek a kedvében akarunk járni." 
(Bill Cosby)


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Hali


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

“Az elme önmagában képes a Poklot Mennyé, a Mennyet Pokollá változtatni.” (*John Milton*)


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

“Amiképpen egyáltalán nem számít, hogy a beteget faágyba vagy aranyágyba fekteted-e – bárhova cipeled, betegségét magával cipeli -, úgy nem számít az sem, gazdagságba, vagy szegénységbe helyezik-e a beteg lelket. Vele tart gyarlósága.” (*Seneca*)


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

“Minden talajban megterem valamiféle virág. Minden napnak van valamilyen öröme. Neveld rá a szemedet, hogy meglássa azt.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

“Talán úgy kellene élnünk – hiszen ki tudja, meddig élhetünk? – hogy széppé tegyük a magunk, és lehetőleg a mások életét is mindaddig, amíg ez lehetséges.”
(*Lőrinc L. László*)


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Magad légy elsőbben a szíved szerint, meg szavadban is igaz* magyar*.
M. Katona Ilona


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Folyamatosan libegő boldogságban nem nagyon születnek értékes dolgok. Nem hiába van a* magyar* nyelvnek nagyon is frappáns kifejezése a kreativitásra: az ember kiszenvedi magából.
Benkő László


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Gond embernek lenni, igaz embernek meg kettőzött gond éppen. Igaz* magyar* embernek lenni pedig akkora teher, hogy aki sokat viseli, megerősödik.
Wass Albert


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Az igazi* magyar* lecsó olyan, mint az Úristen: egy, mégis annyiféle, ahányan hisszük.
Cserna-Szabó András


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Kormányok lemondanak. De én
nem mondok le a* magyar* mondatról.
Keszei István


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Jobb nép a világon nincs, mint a* magyar*.
IV. Károly


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Az a tény, hogy anyanyelvem* magyar*, és* magyar*ul beszélek, gondolkozom, írok, életem legnagyobb eseménye, melyhez nincs fogható.
Kosztolányi Dezső


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Mély a tenger és végtelen... De mélyebb szeretetem, mely szülőhazámhoz fűz, és végtelenebb vágyódásom, mely a* magyar* földre és s* magyar* nép körébe hazavonz!
Horthy Miklós


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Nem elég* magyar* anyanyelvűnek születnünk, tanulnunk kell* magyar*ul a sírig.
Nagy László


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Ki tehet arról, hogy ilyen a* magyar* sorsa? Krisztus keresztje tövében érett apostollá az apostolok lelke, és bitófák tövében kell forradalmárrá érni a* magyar* lelkeknek.
Lázár Vilmos


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Különös, a* magyar* nyelvben összecseng és egymásból következik ez a két szó: ölés és ölelés.
Márai Sándor


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Éltünk, nem éltünk, kinek fontos igazán?... Bölcsek leszünk, mint a bor, melyet ittunk, s vállvonogatva beszélünk az utókor istenítéletéről. Mert minden bölcsesség alja, melyet a* Magyar* hazai borból és a műveltségből tanult, ennyi: szeretni kell az életet, s nem kell törődni a világ ítéletével. Minden más hiúság.
Márai Sándor


----------



## blackboy84 (2011 Szeptember 1)

A szóda már a civilizáció, az igaz, de nemzedékek és évszázadok fortélya kellett hozzá, míg a* magyar* megtanulta és feltalálta a fröccsöt, ami a hosszú élet titka.
Márai Sándor


----------



## ilcsikecsibe (2011 Szeptember 1)

Sok hasznos dolgot találtam.

Megvan a 2 napos regisztráció és a 20 üzenet, mégsem tudok file-okat megnyitani. Kitől tudok segítséget kérni??


----------



## pazsolt (2011 Szeptember 1)

Sokat kell olvasnod ahhoz, hogy megtudd, milyen keveset tudsz.
Lia-Csin


----------



## pazsolt (2011 Szeptember 1)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## pazsolt (2011 Szeptember 1)

Lupus in fabula.

A farkas a mesében van. Szó szerinti fordításban.
Aesopus meséjére hivatkozik - Farkast kiáltó fiú.


----------



## pazsolt (2011 Szeptember 1)

A lustaság a test ostobasága, az ostobaság a szellem lustasága. 
Seume


----------



## pazsolt (2011 Szeptember 1)

Ábrándozás az élet megrontója, mely kancsalul festett egekbe néz. 

Hogy egészében idézzük Vörösmarty-t.


----------



## pazsolt (2011 Szeptember 1)

Ha egy ostoba ember szégyelli, amit csinál, mindig a kötelességére hivatkozik.
G.B. Shaw

(Ez a mai politikusokra is igaz)


----------



## pazsolt (2011 Szeptember 1)

Carpe diem! Ragadd meg a napot!

(De gondolj a jövőre is)


----------



## pazsolt (2011 Szeptember 1)

A Zseni: egy százalék ihlet, és kilencvenkilenc százalék verejték. T.A. Edison


----------



## pazsolt (2011 Szeptember 1)

Non scholae, sed vitae discimus.
Nem az iskolának az életnek tanulunk.

(Hiába mondom a fiaimnak...)


----------



## pazsolt (2011 Szeptember 1)

Frederic Mistral: 
Gyermekkel együtt nő a gondod.


----------



## pazsolt (2011 Szeptember 1)

Homo homini lupus est. - Ember embernek farkasa.


----------



## pazsolt (2011 Szeptember 1)

A házasság olyan, mint az egérfogó, az egér csak a benne lévő csemegét látja. 
Gárdonyi Géza - mint tudjuk, az Ő házassága nagyon nem sikerült.


----------



## pazsolt (2011 Szeptember 1)

Viszont:
A második házasság nem más mint a remény diadala a józan ész felett.


----------



## pazsolt (2011 Szeptember 1)

Sigmund Freud: 
Minél több szeretet és jóság sugárzik belőled, annál több áramlik rád vissza.


----------



## pazsolt (2011 Szeptember 1)

Ibis redibis numquam per bella peribis.

Na ezt fejtsük meg:
Elmész, visszatérsz, sohasem halsz meg háborúban.
vagy
Elmész, sohasem térsz vissza, háborúban halsz meg.


----------



## pazsolt (2011 Szeptember 1)

A királynőt megölni nem kell félnetek jó lesz ha mindnyájan beleegyeztek én nem ellenzem.
János érsek a Gertrudis ellen összeesküvőkhöz írt levele.


----------



## pazsolt (2011 Szeptember 1)

Én két végtelenről tudok: az egyik a világegyetem, a másik az emberi butaság.
Ámbár a világegyetemben nem vagyok biztos...

A. Einstein


----------



## Totoch1973 (2011 Szeptember 1)

Köszönöm!


----------



## szinyanono (2011 Szeptember 1)

1


----------



## szinyanono (2011 Szeptember 1)

2


----------



## szinyanono (2011 Szeptember 1)

12


----------



## szinyanono (2011 Szeptember 1)

áé


----------



## szinyanono (2011 Szeptember 1)

hápci


----------



## szinyanono (2011 Szeptember 1)

:4::4:12


----------



## szinyanono (2011 Szeptember 1)

ZENEI ALAPOK (karaoke) - feltöltés


----------



## szinyanono (2011 Szeptember 1)

nemzudom mit írjak!


----------



## szinyanono (2011 Szeptember 1)

ja


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 1)

1


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 1)

2


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 1)

33


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 1)

4


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 1)

5


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 1)

6


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 1)

7


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 1)

88


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 1)

9


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 1)

10


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 1)

111


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 1)

12


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 1)

123


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 1)

14


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 1)

15


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

a


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

b


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

c


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

d


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

e


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

f


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

g


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

h


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

i


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

í


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

j


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

k


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

l


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

ly


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

m


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

n


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

ny


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

o


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

ó


----------



## mini2 (2011 Szeptember 1)

ő


----------



## erika880408 (2011 Szeptember 1)




----------



## erika880408 (2011 Szeptember 1)




----------



## erika880408 (2011 Szeptember 1)




----------



## erika880408 (2011 Szeptember 1)




----------



## IRON MAN (2011 Szeptember 1)

Ezek nagyon kiraly kis dalok


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

1


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

2


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

3


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

4


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

5


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

6


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

7


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

8


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

9


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

10


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

11


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

12


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

13


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

14


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

15


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

16


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

17


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

18


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

19


----------



## KingaKiara (2011 Szeptember 1)

20


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 1)

szia


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

Az ember munkájában is van logika. Isten munkáiban ne volna?
Gárdonyi Géza


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

Az orvos szokva is volt a bizalomhoz. Minden beteg bizalmas: minden beteg tudakolja az orvos véleményét.
Gárdony Géza


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

Úgy kell dolgozni, mintha örökké élnénk, és úgy kell élni, mintha holnap meghalnánk.


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

Semmi sem fogható a munkához, sem a nők, sem a férfiak esetében. Az egyetlen megbocsáthatatlan bűn a tétlenség.
Agatha Christie


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

Azt szoktam mondani, hogy nem a munka fáraszt, hanem az eredménytelenség. Szeretem a munkát, ha eredményes.


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

Az írásszenvedély, amely olyannyira marcangoló, hogy bár az író olykor kínnal-keservvel írja az oldalakat, még jobban szenvedne, ha nem írna.


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

A specialistákban nem lehet megbízni (...). A specialisták a kizárás mesterei, a beszűkültség szakértői.


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

Egy orvosnak mindig rosszabb, hisz érti. Nem kapaszkodhat hamis reményekbe.


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

Különös, hogy az emberek mennyire ragaszkodnak a foglalkozásukhoz, hogy örökké ugyanazt akarják csinálni!
Agatha Christie


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

Az egyenruha (...) olyan, mint egy egyenlőségjel a valaki és a senki között.


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

Mindazok a gondolkozók, akik általános kérdésekkel foglalkoznak, szakemberekre támaszkodnak.


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

Legbecsesebb nem megújuló erőforrásunk az idő, és ha méltányosan akarunk bánni vele, fontossági sorrendeket kell felállítanunk.


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

Nincs jutalom munka nélkül, győzelem erőfeszítés nélkül, győztes csata kockázat nélkül.


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

Szerintem is az a legfontosabb, hogy az ember rátaláljon a belső egyensúlyára. Az írás erre kiváló spirituális eszköz.


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

Kevesebb időbe telik valamit jól csinálni, mint megmagyarázni, hogy miért nem sikerült.


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

A karrier a huszadik század lealacsonyító találmánya.


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

Nem szégyen az, ha valaki szegény, csak az, ha nem igyekszik munkával kijutni a szegénységből.


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

A játék a kutatás legjobb módja.
Albert Einstein


----------



## Esthi (2011 Szeptember 1)

Sohase mondjuk, hogy "ezt mi is meg tudtuk volna csinálni", mert nem mi csináltuk!


----------



## LoudHuDo (2011 Szeptember 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ranunculus (2011 Szeptember 2)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Ranunculus (2011 Szeptember 2)

Lassan haladok!


----------



## Ranunculus (2011 Szeptember 2)

De mindjárt! )


----------



## Ranunculus (2011 Szeptember 2)

Még itt vagyok! )


----------



## Ranunculus (2011 Szeptember 2)

És kész!


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Halihó!


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Újra itt vagyok én is.


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Good morning!


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Szeptember 2)

早上好 (Jó reggelt kínaiul)


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Buenos días! (egy kisi spanyol)


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Доброе утро (oroszul)


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Günaydın (törökül)


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Már csak 6 kell


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Buongiorno ( s egy kis dallamos olasz)


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Dobro jutro (horvátul)


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Dobrý den (csehül)


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Szeptember 2)

S végül utolsónak egy pár szép sor a beköszöntött őszről.


----------



## Manocska8609 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Ez már az* ősz*. Borzongva kél a nap.
Közeleg a rozsdaszínű áradat.
Átzúg kertek, erdők, hegyek fölött -
elnémul a rigó, el a tücsök.
(...)
Csügged az ág, ejti leveleit. -
Ó, ha az ember is a bűneit
így hullatná! S lomb nélkül, meztelen,
de állhatnék telemben bűntelen! 

(Zelk Zoltán)


----------



## stellike72 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Boldog napot kívánok mindenkinek.


----------



## stellike72 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Jó tanulást és tanítást a gyerekeknek és felnőtteknek.


----------



## stellike72 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget,


----------



## stellike72 (2011 Szeptember 2)

hogy itt lehetek


----------



## stellike72 (2011 Szeptember 2)

és részt vehetek


----------



## stellike72 (2011 Szeptember 2)

egy ilyen széles közösségben.


----------



## stellike72 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Tiszteletem


----------



## stellike72 (2011 Szeptember 2)

mindenkinek!


----------



## stellike72 (2011 Szeptember 2)

_Tanultam_
_"Én a fényt és a könnyebb utat keresem,_
_ha gól kell, berúgom, ha gólpassz kell, benyesem._
_Bennem van a játék, de ez tanított szeretni,_
_emelt fővel sírni és lehajtott fejjel nevetni... "_
_ 
Harasztovics István (ifj.)
_


----------



## stellike72 (2011 Szeptember 2)

Ezzel kész a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Eperke (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Eperke (2011 Szeptember 2)

Film, színház kedvelő vagyok.


----------



## Eperke (2011 Szeptember 2)

Valódi kincsesbányára leltem itt.


----------



## Eperke (2011 Szeptember 2)

Remélem, hogy hasznos tagja leszek ennek a közösségnek.


----------



## Eperke (2011 Szeptember 2)

Mottóm: "Színház az egész világ"


----------



## Eperke (2011 Szeptember 2)

Legutóbb a Valahol Európában című előadást volt szerencsém látni a Szegedi Szabadtéri Játékokon.


----------



## Eperke (2011 Szeptember 2)

Döbbenetes és megrázó volt.


----------



## csafi (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Gyüjtök.*

Most már van öt.


----------



## LoudHuDo (2011 Szeptember 2)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## froger (2011 Szeptember 2)

1

2

3

4

5

6

8

9

10

és vissza 10

"A bejegyzés egy öt percen belül létrehozott másik bejegyzés másolata."

akkor 11

12

13

14

7


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

1


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Erőlködöm *

2


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Erőlködöm *

3


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

4


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Erőlködöm *

5


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

6


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

7


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

8


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Erőlködöm *

9


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Erőlködöm *

10


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

11


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Erőlködöm *

12


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Erőlködöm *

13


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Erőlködöm *

14


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Erőlködöm *

15


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Erőlködöm *

16


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Erőlködöm *

17


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Erőlködöm *

18


----------



## _Andi (2011 Szeptember 2)

Jó napot kívánok Mindenkinek!
Egy ideje már olvasgatok itt nálatok, most úgy gondoltam, hogy illene már bemutatkozni 
Magyarországon, Vas megyében élek a férjemmel és a négy gyermekemmel, jelenleg nem dolgozom sehol, sajnos, különben könyvelő vagyok.

Hát, talán ennyi


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Erőlködöm *

19


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Erőlködöm *

20


----------



## dkg11hu (2011 Szeptember 2)

*Erőlködöm *

21


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! 1


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! 2


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! 3


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! 4


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! 5


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! 6


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! 7


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! 8


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! 9


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! 10


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! 11


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! 12


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! 13


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! 14


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! 15


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok!16


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! 17


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok! 18


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Mindjárt!


----------



## tompec (2011 Szeptember 2)

Bingo!


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

1


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

2


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

3


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

4


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

5


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

6


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

7


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

8


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

9


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

10


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

11


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

12


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

13


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

14


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

15


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

16


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

17


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

18


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

19


----------



## pajka (2011 Szeptember 3)

na végre több mint 1 év utámn ujra itt


----------



## LoudHuDo (2011 Szeptember 3)

Köszönöm!


----------



## vighi74 (2011 Szeptember 3)

1


----------



## vighi74 (2011 Szeptember 3)

2


----------



## davfull (2011 Szeptember 3)

sziasztok

mr busta kéne

csak kell

5

hozzászólás


----------



## szakalyiskola (2011 Szeptember 3)

Próbálom megszerezni a 20 "értelmes" hozzászólásomat.


----------



## szakalyiskola (2011 Szeptember 3)

Remélem, hogy itt végre sikerül is.


----------



## szakalyiskola (2011 Szeptember 3)

NA, talán most már tudok letölteni is?!


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

k


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

nekem is


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

talán


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

sikerül


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

a


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

j


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

épp


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

kép


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

táj


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

háj


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

zár


----------



## viktoria740318 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Köszönöm, remélem most már sikerül letöltenem! Viktoria740318


----------



## peeptom (2011 Szeptember 3)

Rudika53 írta:


> Pokolgép-Az utolsó merénylet -1995
> Pokolgép-Best of régi Gép -1995
> Pokolgép-Csakazértis -2000
> 
> ...


Köszi!



Rudika53 írta:


> Pokolgép-Az utolsó merénylet -1995
> Pokolgép-Best of régi Gép -1995
> Pokolgép-Csakazértis -2000
> 
> ...


khv kgkugu



peeptom írta:


> khv kgkugu


ouuogéoig jugiu



peeptom írta:


> ouuogéoig jugiu


giugi7 o9z98é



Rudika53 írta:


> Pokolgép-Az utolsó merénylet -1995
> Pokolgép-Best of régi Gép -1995
> Pokolgép-Csakazértis -2000
> 
> ...



kojuiou8 ii7pz8


----------



## csafi (2011 Szeptember 3)

*12.*

Már nem sok kell


----------



## csafi (2011 Szeptember 3)

*Értelmes*

Eddíg értelmes hozzászólások voltak???


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


köszi


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

szia


----------



## kecske73 (2011 Szeptember 3)

már értem


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 3)

16


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 3)

17


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 3)

18


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 3)

19


----------



## annavk (2011 Szeptember 3)

20


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok!
Az alábbi könyveket keresem. Kérem aki tud segítsen.
Köszönöm.
Corinne Hofmann: Afrika szeretők
Corinne Hofmann: Visszatérés Afrikába
Corinne Hofmann: Búcsú Afrikától
:..:
<!-- / message -->


----------



## zsolty244 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok!
Az alábbi könyveket keresem. Kérem aki tud segítsen.
Köszönöm.
Corinne Hofmann: Afrika szeretők
Corinne Hofmann: Visszatérés Afrikába
Corinne Hofmann: Búcsú Afrikától

<!-- / message -->


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

KukorICA


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

hét-hév


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Erős Pista


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

sziasztok, mizujs veletek, mi a téma husikáim? DD


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

2


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

köszönöm!


----------



## mikapetya (2011 Szeptember 3)

q


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Now, that you're here I just feel like I'm constantly dreaming ♥


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

c2


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

sziasztok 
1


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Now, that you're here I just feel like I'm constantly dreaming ♥


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

szia


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

klassz, a klipped.
Ki ismeri a simple plant?


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

utazott már a valaki az usa-ban? vélemény


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

óóó, de szépek


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

hosszabb!


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

elég érdekes a számomra ez a dolog. lehet hogy vannak, de nem mutatkoznak. lehet hogy a nagyok tudják de nem merik elmondoni az embereknek. ha kiderülne, nagy káosz lenne. felburulna a vallás, az emberek megörülnének, sztem jobb ha titokban marad


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Mikor lesz már vége?


----------



## Silvy97 (2011 Szeptember 3)

az jóóó lesz


----------



## fazekasné (2011 Szeptember 3)

sziasztok! 
Szeretném ha valaki jelentkezne aki tündéreket és hercegnőket himzett, hogy honnan töltötte le a rajzokat


----------



## fazekasné (2011 Szeptember 3)

Hello!
Van olyan valaki akinek megvan a Winther with Santa rajz


----------



## palter (2011 Szeptember 3)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## palter (2011 Szeptember 3)

Kellemes napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## palter (2011 Szeptember 3)

Ugye, milyen jó, hogy vagyunk?


----------



## palter (2011 Szeptember 3)

Nem hiszem, hogy mindig keresnünk kell az értelmet!


----------



## palter (2011 Szeptember 3)

Élni kell!


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 3)

Juhé


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 3)

Karika


----------



## Lokator (2011 Szeptember 3)

jó a fórum


----------



## Lokator (2011 Szeptember 3)

szeretlek benneteket!


----------



## Lokator (2011 Szeptember 3)

király a fórum!


----------



## Lokator (2011 Szeptember 3)

imádlak benneteket!!


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 3)

Marika


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 3)

JÓ társaság


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 3)

dance in datk


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 3)

Dark


----------



## Vakarcsi (2011 Szeptember 3)

Admin


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

Kell


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

a


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

20


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

üzenet.


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

Meg


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

akarok


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

nézni


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

egy


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

pdf-et.


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

Gyöngyfát


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

szeretnék


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

készíteni.


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)




----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

Elég


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

fura


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

ez a


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

20


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

üzenetes


----------



## sylvanas (2011 Szeptember 3)

szabály.


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

En is teljesen uj vagyok


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

Most


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

probalom


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

a 20


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

hozzaszolast


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

osszeszedni


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

13


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

hianyzik


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

meg


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)




----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

gyorsan


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

megy


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

mar


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

nem


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

sok


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

en


----------



## dedanih (2011 Szeptember 3)




----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

is


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

allando


----------



## katia (2011 Szeptember 3)

tag leszek, vagyok?


----------



## gabriella finch (2011 Szeptember 3)

hello, mindenkinek


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Nagyon


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

kéne


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

a


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

20


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

üzenet


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

én


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

egy


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

viccet


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

szeretnék


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

megosztani


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

veletek


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Gépjárműoktatók mondásai:


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

1. Indulás előtt legközelebb győződjön meg róla, hogy bent ülök-e a kocsiban.


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

2. A frontális ütközés nincs benne az anyagban.


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

3. A STOP tábla nem javaslat, hanem parancs.


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

4. A bekanyarodási szándékát legközelebb ne a hátsó ablaktörlővel jelezze!


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

5. Kérem, tolatásnál ne térdeljen fel az ülésre.


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

6. Mivel KIT nem tudott eljönni, így ma is magának kell vezetnie.


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

7. Az előzésnek nem az a lényege, hogy kikerüli az Ön előtt haladó autót, aztán a szembejövők őszinte megdöbbenésére hosszan egymás mellett haladnak.


----------



## zsoesz13 (2011 Szeptember 3)

8. Nagyon jól látja, hogy a sebességváltó feladata az, hogy a motor ne 12000-es fordulatszámon működjön, mint az elmúlt húsz percben. De ezt jó lenne a gyakorlatban is bemutatni.


----------



## csafi (2011 Szeptember 3)

*Jó estét*

Szevasztok


----------



## fazekasné (2011 Szeptember 3)

Kedves Gyagnes!
Nagyon örültem ennek a rajznak


----------



## fazekasné (2011 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok!
Sajnálom, hogy még nem tdom megnézni a képeket, mert még nincs húsz üzenetem, segítsetek, hogy hova lehet ezeket irni


----------



## LoudHuDo (2011 Szeptember 3)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Este van.


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Még pár sort kell írnom.


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Mit írjak?


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Szeretnék minél előbb tag lenni.


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

A hét napjai: hétfő, kedd, szerda...


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Őszi hónapok: szeptember, október, november.


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Téli hónapok: dwecember, január, február.


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

12


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

13


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

14


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

15


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

16


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

18


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

19


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

20


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

21


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

22


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

23


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

24


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

25


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

26


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

macska


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

kutya


----------



## gyongyi_59 (2011 Szeptember 3)

kakas


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 3)

*Grafomotoros fejlesztési terv*

Sziasztok! Találtam egy hasznos anyagot...


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 3)

*Játék 20-as számkörben*

Szeretik ezt az irányjátékot a gyerkőcök...


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 3)

*irányjáték*

Számok gyakorlásához


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 3)

4


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 3)

5


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 3)

*Korongkép*

10-es átlépéshez


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Nem tudom, hogy miről kellene még írnom.


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Már felraktam egy csomó anyagot, de még mindig nem elég...


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Ez már a 9.


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 3)

És a 10. Hurrááááá. Még 10 kell.


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 3)

Na, most ismét felteszek valamit.


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Petúnia*

sok kép


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 4)

ez a 13. hozzászólásom


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 4)

14.


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Nos, megy a dolog...


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Egész jól haladok!


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Már csak 4 kell!


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Ősz*

Képek


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Ez a 19!!!


----------



## RM72 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Végre megvan a 20!! Szuper!!!!


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

1


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

2


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

3


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

4


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

4


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

5


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

szuper


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

szuper


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

nagyon jó


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

fantasztikus


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

szuper


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

fantasztikus


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

nagyon szép


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

gyönyörű


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

fantasztikus


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

nagyon ötletes


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)




----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

nagyon jó


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

tánc, zenehallgatás, olvasás, természetben barangolás, ezoterika


----------



## aryenn (2011 Szeptember 4)

internetezés


----------



## Laszlo51 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Én az egész nyarat nagyrészt itthon töltöttem, a hétvégéket sosem egyedül.
A lányom elköltözött. Egyébként itt van a lakásuk pár utcával arrébb.


----------



## Laszlo51 (2011 Szeptember 4)

gyongyi_59 írta:


> Szeretnék minél előbb tag lenni.



Én is ezért ügyködöm. Klassz ez a CH!


----------



## Laszlo51 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Véletlenül van a kertünkben pár tő paradicsom fa is.


----------



## Laszlo51 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Nagy sikere volt a gyerekeknél, bár először almának nézték, de miután közöltem velük, hogy ez a paradicsom, elkezdték szüretelni.


----------



## Laszlo51 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Szerencsére a zöldeket békén hagyták,de az éretekket tömték magukba.


----------



## Laszlo51 (2011 Szeptember 4)

segélykérés tűzoltóságtól 105?


----------



## Laszlo51 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Próbáltuk a kutyát is közösen nevelni.


----------



## Laszlo51 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Nagy fekete, hosszú szőrű kutya, a neve Lulu.


----------



## Laszlo51 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Egyelőre a lányoknak Juju baba.


----------



## Laszlo51 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Lulu imádja a gyerekeket, folyton puszilgatná őket,


----------



## Laszlo51 (2011 Szeptember 4)

ami kutya módra egy jó arcon nyalást jelent.


----------



## Laszlo51 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Elkezdtük a lányommal és a gyerekekkel a közös kutya okítást.


----------



## Laszlo51 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Pl. Lulu ül! Erre a kutyának le kell ülnie. No, most Lulu csak nézett, bezzeg a két kis csaj, egyből a földre ült. Szegény kutya volt zavarban, kinek kell most ülnie?


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_1*

[FONT=&quot]Az építmények alapozása, egyes szerkezetei a talaj mélyebben fekvő rétegeiben helyezkednek el, így az esetek nagy részében a talajvíz szintje alatt kell, hogy megépüljenek. Ezért a talajvizet a munkaterülettől távol kell tartani.[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_2*

*1. Talajfeltárás*


[FONT=&quot]A közvetlen talajfeltárás a munkatér területétől, jellegétől és szintbeli elhelyezkedésétől függő számban kiosztott talajfeltáró fúrásokkal történik. A furatok átmérője általában Ø50mm.[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelebítés_3*

[FONT=&quot]Kisebb alapterületű munkaterek esetén legalább 3 helyen célszerű talajfeltárást végezni, nagyobb terület esetén a fúrások számát úgy kell meghatározni, hogy a talajrétegződés alakulásáról megbízható képünk legyen. A gyakorlatban ez 40-150 m-es távolságot jelent, de a fúrások távolságát minden esetben sűríteni kell, ha azt a talajrétegződés szeszélyessége indokolja.[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_4*

[FONT=&quot]Munkagödröknél a fúrás az alapozási sík alatt 10 m-es, minden ötödik fúrás 20 m-es mélységig, illetve a vízzáró rétegig tárja fel a talajt.[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_5*

[FONT=&quot]A fúrásoknál minden 1 m-nél, ill. rétegváltáskor talajmintát kell venni, és a talajjellemzőket meghatározni. Minden furatban meg kell mérni a talajvíz nyugalmi szintjét és a megütési mélységet. A kutakból vízmintát kell venni és laboratóriumi vizsgálatnak alávetni, mivel a talajvíz vegyi összetétele kihatással van a tervezett beton minőségére és a víztelenítés módjára (pl. gázos víz).[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_6*

[FONT=&quot]A víztelenítés (és az építési munkálatok) szempontjából nagyon fontos az esetleges folyós homok rétegek elhelyezkedésének ismerete, mivel ezek már nagyon kis vízáramlás hatására is mozgásba jöhetnek: hidraulikus talajtörés következhet be.[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_7*

*[FONT=&quot]Mértékadó talajvízszint meghatározása[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Mértékadó talajvízszint meghatározásához az esetleg közelben található észlelőkutak adatai használhatjuk. Ezen adatok alapján valószínűségi módszerekkel a következő évszakokra is kiszámíthatjuk a talajvízszintet.[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_8*

[FONT=&quot]Ha ilyen adatok nem állnak rendelkezésre, vagy az adatsor rövid, akkor a közeli ásott kutak adatai alapján határozható meg a talajvízszint. A maximális és minimális vízszint különbségének ¾-ét tekinthetjük mértékadó talajvízszintnek.[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_9*

A talajvízszint meghatározása mellet fontos a víz áramlásának irányát és nagyságát is meghatározni, mivel ez a kutak elhelyezését nagyban befolyásolja.
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_10*

*1. A szivárgási tényező meghatározása*


A szivárgási tényező meghatározására 3 eljárás terjedt el:
- talajfizikai jellemzők alapján,
- laboratóriumi vizsgálatok,
- illetve helyszíni vizsgálatok
alapján.


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_11*

[FONT=&quot]Nyíltvíztartással való talajvízszint-süllyesztésnél a leszívási határt a talaj felpuhulása, elemi buzgárok kialakulása jelzi. [/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_12*

[FONT=&quot]A buzgárok megjelenésénél a vízeltávolítást csökkenteni kell, a talajvíz felengedését mindaddig folytatni kell, míg a káros jelenségek meg nem szűnnek.[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_13*

[FONT=&quot]Amennyiben hidraulikus talajtörés következik be a víztelenítés során, a nyíltvíztartás be kell szüntetni, és más víztelenítési módra kell átállni, ugyanis előfordulhat, hogy a megbontott talajszerkezet teherbíróképessége annyira lecsökken, hogy a későbbiekben már abszolút alkalmatlan lesz az alapozás számára.[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_14*

[FONT=&quot]A gyűjtőszivárgókat a munkaterület szélén, a rézsűláb vagy a munkatérhatároló elemek mellett célszerű kialakítani.

[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_15*

[FONT=&quot]A gyűjtő- és mellékszivárgók elrendezését, távolságát és méretét a számított vízhozamok, valamint az esésviszonyok alapján kell meghatározni.

[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_16*

[FONT=&quot]Az esést 0.5-2.0 % között kell felvenni, a szivárgóban lévő vízszintnek a földmunka szintje alá kell esni minimum 20 cm-el.[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_17*

[FONT=&quot]A mellékszivárgók távolsága egymástól 5-10 m, számukat, távolságukat úgy kell megállapítani, hogy a befogadó gyűjtőárok fenékmélysége legfeljebb 60 cm legyen.[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_18*

[FONT=&quot]A gyűjtőszivárgókat nyílt csatornaként, vagy alagcső felhasználásával építik ki. Gyakori a homokos kavics szűrőréteggel körbevett dréncső alkalmazása.[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_19*

[FONT=&quot]Általában csak a teljes alapozási mélységet elérő munkatéren építik ki a végleges szivárgórendszert, a közbenső földkiemelési szinteken kialakított ideiglenes rendszereket is az ezekre elvégzett számítások alapján alakítják ki.[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_20*

[FONT=&quot]A talajvíz elengedése az a munkafázis, amikor a víztelenítő rendszer működését ideiglenesen vagy véglegesen megszűntetjük. Ezt a folyamatot lassan, minden körülményt figyelembe véve kell végezni. Különösen veszélyes lehet a talajvíz-elengedés hatása akkor, ha a teljes kiépítés még nem történt meg, nem hat a hasznos teher.[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_21*

[FONT=&quot]A talajvízszint-süllyesztést mindig nyíltvíztartással kell kezdeni, ha erre lehetőség van, és csak akkor szabad a víztelenítő kutak építését elkezdeni, ha a nyíltvíztartással lesüllyeszthető vízszintet már elértük.[/FONT]


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_22*

A talajvízszint-süllyesztés különösen a következő esetekben indokolt:
- Amikor az oldalról zárt munkatér alsó felületének zárása nem biztosítható és a határoló szádfalak alatt finom iszapos homoktalaj van, amely nyílt szivattyúzás hatására fellazul, a külső és belső tér közti nyomáskülönbség nagy.


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_23*

- Amikor az alapgödör rézsűs kialakítására elegendő hely áll rendelkezésre, de a munkatér alsó síkja mélyen van, a talaj pedig finom homok vagy iszap.
- Amikor rétegfelszakadás veszélye áll fenn.


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_24*

- Amikor a talajvíz szintje alatt – vízfolyások közelében – nagy kiterjedésű munkatér létesül.


----------



## kog75 (2011 Szeptember 4)

*Víztelenítés_25*

[FONT=&quot]Meglévő nagyobb és folyós homokra alapozott létesítmények közelében kialakítandó munkaterek közelében.[/FONT]


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

nekem is jól jönne


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

jól jönne


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

18


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

17


----------



## Pajola (2011 Szeptember 4)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

16


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

15


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

14


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

13


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

12


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

11


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

10


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

9


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

8


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

7


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

6


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

5


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

4


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

3


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

2


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

1


----------



## sfani (2011 Szeptember 4)

0


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

1


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

2


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

3


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

4


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

5


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

6


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

7


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

8


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

9


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

10


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

11


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

12


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

13


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

14


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

15


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

16


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

17


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

18


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

19


----------



## cs.agnes (2011 Szeptember 4)

20


----------



## Kiryuumolly (2011 Szeptember 4)

sziasztok


----------



## Kiryuumolly (2011 Szeptember 4)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Kiryuumolly (2011 Szeptember 4)

a 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtéséhez^^


----------



## Kiryuumolly (2011 Szeptember 4)

9


----------



## Kiryuumolly (2011 Szeptember 4)

10


----------



## Kiryuumolly (2011 Szeptember 4)

11


----------



## Kiryuumolly (2011 Szeptember 4)

12


----------



## Kiryuumolly (2011 Szeptember 4)

13


----------



## Kiryuumolly (2011 Szeptember 4)

14


----------



## Pajola (2011 Szeptember 4)

Nekem is nagyon jól jönne! 
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Pajola (2011 Szeptember 4)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## Pajola (2011 Szeptember 4)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítségedet!


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Azzal, hogy olyat teszel, ami abszurdnak tűnik, mélyen megérintesz valamit a lelkedben, a legősibb részedben, abban, amelyik a legközelebb áll az eredethez.


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Nem jobb, ha megmaradunk az álomnál és nem hagyjuk, hogy lerombolja a valóság?


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

A mesék szépek, de senki nem felejt egy nap alatt, senki nem változik meg egy nap alatt, senki nem lesz szerelmes élete végéig egy vadállatba.


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Ostoba volt, gyáva és ostoba, de viszont senki sem figyelmeztette őt arra, hogy erős kézzel nyúljon az élethez, soha senki sem mondta neki, hogy mennyire nem számít a félelem, szenvedés vagy halál. De mi haszna van most ilyenekre gondolni? Mindez már túlhaladott dolog.


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Nem hiszek a szerelemben. Szerelem... csak egy röpke szó. Elég mozdítani a számat, hopp, sze-re-lem, és már el is szállt. De ha nem mondod ki, beköltözik a szívedbe és akkor a neve is megváltozik. Fájdalom lesz. Szájon szerelem, szívben fájdalom. Én nem akarok fájdalmat (...). Nekem a szerelem csak egy szó marad. Soha nem érhet el a szívemig. Soha.


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

El kéne engedned azt, ami a múltban volt, mert már nem számít. Az egyetlen, ami számít, hogy most mit választasz.


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Azt hinnéd, kedves, önzetlen, hogy ő csak jót akar mindenkinek, de aztán megérint. Szerelemmel érint meg, ami éget, mint a tűz, azt mondod, milyen forró, mennyire szép, el vagy varázsolva, de az nem varázs, méreg!


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Ha halat akarsz fogni, meg kell értened, hogyan gondolkodnak; ha te hal lennél, mikor harapnál rá a csalira. Aztán oda dobd a horgot, ahol leginkább sejted a halat!


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

A mesék hazudnak. Azt mondják, szerelemtől nem lesz arannyá a vadállat szíve. A szerelmes ember feledékeny, elfelejti, kicsoda - egy időre. A mesék hazudnak. Amikor eljön a hajnal, a hercegnők visszatérnek első szerelmükhöz, a vadállatok pedig önmagukhoz.


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Amikor megszólal a lelkiismeret és ráébredünk az igazságra, miként dönthetjük el, melyik oldalon állunk? Mert bizonyosan el kell döntenünk, és olyankor már szorít az idő, középen pedig nem maradhatunk!


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Annyi ideig féltem attól, hogy bármikor történhet veled valami. És hiába gyógyultál meg, nem tudtam ettől az érzéstől elszakadni. Mostanáig. Muszáj. El kell fogadnom, hogy teljes életet élhetsz! (...) Ne szeressél! Nem úgy értem... persze, hogy szeress, csak ne tőlem függj! Nézd, én mostanáig, amit csak tudtam, megadtam neked. Komolyan. A saját lábadra kell állnod!


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Amit az életben keresel, az nem a könyvekben van. Amit keresel, azt nem olvasva fogod megtalálni. Az élet hiányzó elemeit magadban sosem fogod összerakni, amit keresel, azt a világban keresd, amit keresel, a szíveddel fogod megtalálni. A világ összes létező könyve nem más, mint egy logikai játék, az oldalak és mondatok nem pótolhatják a szeretet helyét. Olvasva megismerheted az életet, de csak szeretve értheted meg.


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Az igazságtalanság, ami ért, téged is igazságtalanná tett. De te nem tudod nem szeretni ezt a nőt, még hogyha el is árult. Tönkre akarod tenni azt, aki tönkretett, de félő, hogy amikor ezt eléred, téged sokkal jobban megvisel majd ez a fájdalmas siker.


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Amikor egy barátság olyan mélyre nyúlik, hogy már nem is barátnak, hanem egynek érezzük magunkat a másikkal, akkor azt a köteléket nagyon nehéz elszakítani. Így amikor rajtunk múlik, melyik társunkat áldozzuk fel egy másikért, kit mentsünk meg annak kárára, azt nem könnyű eldönteni.


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

- Na, ezt add össze. Gyűlölsz valakit, miközben rengeteg közös emléketek van, hazudsz neki, miközben szereted, míg végül az utolsó csepp szereteted is eltűnik.
- Ahhoz, hogy minden szeretetet kiölj magadból, az emlékeidről is le kell mondanod.
- És ha nem tudok?
- Hogyha nem tudsz, akkor istenigazából senkit nem szerettél. Egyetlen megoldás van, felejteni kell, bármilyen nehéz is.


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Tudom, hogy neked rosszul esik. Ne haragudj! Pont úgy vagyok vele, ahogy te velem, de most tényleg. Ő egyszerűen nem szeret engem, így meg hiába akarnék bármit is. (...) Ez olyan egyszer volt, talán igaz sem volt dolog. De egy rövid ideig legalább remélhettem, hogy megszeret, hogy odaül mellém, megfogja a kezemet, finoman átölel, és csendben elalszunk egymás mellett. Olyan sok mindent elképzeltem már vele, túlságosan is beleéltem magam. Jó lenne megint a vállára hajtani a fejemet, és egy picit érezni őt... nagyon rossz érzés, amikor te tudod, hogy a dolog működne, de a másik nem szeretné.


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Elhiszem, hogy mindent tudni akarsz, csakhogy a tudáshoz tettek kellenek. (...) Először is döntened kell... ki kell találnod azt, hogy melyik irányban haladsz tovább. Mész tovább az ismeretlen úton, vagy megállsz ezen a ponton. Ha maradsz, ahol vagy, mostantól azt fogod látni, amit látni akarsz, bármit is ábrázoljon a kép, de ha folytatod az utadat, ki tudja, mikor tudod meg, mi van rajta.


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Ha az ártatlanság glóriaként is jelenne meg a fejed fölött, te magad nem lennél ettől újra ártatlanná. Mert ha az ártatlanságot egyszer elveszítetted, soha többé nem kapod vissza.


----------



## Dodoo15 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Amíg az ember kicsi, az apját halhatatlannak hiszi, de eljön a nap, amikor rájön, hogy ez nem így van. Az élet nem viccel, még a legerősebbnek is megtalálja a gyönge pontját!


----------



## Pajola (2011 Szeptember 4)

*4 osztályos felmérők feladatlapok*

Sziasztok!
Segítségeteket szeretném kérni.Szükségem lenne Apáczai kiadó Hétszínvilág 4 o.olvasókönyv,és 4 o.Nyelvtan és helyesírás tankönyv feladatlapjaira.Aki tudja kérem töltse fel!
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## birdfall (2011 Szeptember 4)

Sziasztok, uj vagyok itt es nem is Canadabol, hanem Angliabol... Nagyon sok alapom van MP3-ban, foleg magyarok, kerjetek batran. Aztan ha mar feltoltottem 20-at (ha jol ertem) akkor en is tudok toletek kerni/letolteni. Udv


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 4)

Udvozlok mindenkit !Nagyon orulok ,hogy meg talaltam a honlapjukat.Sok erdekes dolog van ami erdekel .Udvozletel marta


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 4)

aczelkriszta írta:


> Talán tudja használni valaki



Nagyon orulok, mert mar reg kerestem,es a fiam masodikos lesz.


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Mar reg kerestem egy ilyen jo oldalt


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

A fiam masodikos lesz,es nagyon sok mindent tudunk hasznalni a oldalrol.


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Mar allig varom ,hogy tudjak letoltenni .


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Mar regota keresem ezeket a munkafuzeteket ,de nem kaptam meg sehol.


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Most vegre meg talaltam


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Mindet le fogom toltenni ,mert nagyon jok .


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Ha valakinek meg van Fogalmazas lepesrol lepesre 1-2 kerem tegye fel.Elore is koszonom


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Orulok ,hogy vegre meg talaltam amit reg kerestem


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Meg 11 uzenet es belephetek a csoda hazban


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Mindenkinek jo napok kivanok!


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Nagyon jo az oldal!


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Sok minden van a masodikosoknak ,szuper.


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Szuper!!!!


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Gratulalok,nagyon jo oldal


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Gratulalok ,annak aki ezt a temat elinditota.


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Elnezest kerek ,hogy ha nem jok a hozzaszolasaim!


----------



## roppanto (2011 Szeptember 5)

Szép jo napot mindenkinek.


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Koszonom a sok hasznos letoltheto anyagot amit feltetek.


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Nagyon hasznos anyagog vannak ezen az oldalon.A fiam tanitojanak is meg mutatom ,mert hasznat veszi.


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Gratulalok ,mindenkinek majd en is meg probalok feltolteni egy par hasznos anyagot


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 5)

sziasztok. szeretnék kreatívkodni, de még csak a képeket sem tudom megnézni mivel kell 20 hozzászólás. Ezért itt majd hozzászólogatok.


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Itthon vagyok 3 hónapos kisfiammal és nagyon sok mindent tudnék hasznosítani erről az oldalról. Nagyon örülök hogy megtaláltam. Tetszik. És még kell 18 hozzászólás ezen kívül úgyhogy még írni fogok. LEgyen szép napja mindenkinek.


----------



## Matu123 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Nagyon orulok ,hogy talaltam ly -j foglalkosztato munkafuzetet.Koszonom szepen!


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Csak nekem tűnik úgy vagy tényleg nem jó itt az óra? Nálunk 12:02 perc van és nem 5 óra


----------



## Ginger75 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Koszi a segitseget


----------



## Ginger75 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Nagyon jo kis honlap!!!!


----------



## patris (2011 Szeptember 5)

Az a leg jobb van segítség a hozzászólások megszerzéséhez...


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok! Én is új vagyok még itt, viszont nagyon tetszik az oldal, elnézést, de itt szeretném összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólásomat. Köszi szépen a türelmet


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Sajnos nem voltam még Kanadában de remélem egyszer eljutok!


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Köszönöm ezt a lehetőséget a hsz gyűjtésére.


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Hello


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Egyszerűen nem tudom mit írjak, olyan butának érzem magam.


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Na mindegy majd lesz valami


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Szerintem választok egy játékleírást akkor


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Legyen ez 1 focis játék, nem írok címet, nem tudom reklámnak számítana-e.


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

_Az új, “Légy profi! Kooperációs idény” mód lehetővé teszi, hogy egy valódi profi bőrébe bújva tanulhasd meg a profi focisták számára kötelező tudásanyagot a szereléstől a taktikán át egészen a passzolásig. _


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

_Lépj pályára az általad létrehozott játékossal, majd fejleszd őt a lehető legmagasabb szintre a szezon végéig!_


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

_oha nem volt még lehetőség rá, hogy ennyire élethűen, egyenként fejleszthesd játékbeli képességeidet, akár a profik._


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

_Akár három barátoddal közösen is játszhatsz, kedvenc klubotok egy-egy játékosát megszemélyesítve. Hajtsd végre az egyedi feladatokat, hogy fejleszthesd játékosod tulajdonságait és szerezz dicsőséget a csapatnak versengés közben. Légy te a legjobb az idény végére!_


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Áh nem győzöm tovább, rossz érzés hogy így szétoffolom a topkit, mégha tudom is, hogy ezért van


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Remélem megbocsájtjátok


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Azt hiszem nem fogom bírni.


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Bár vannak még csodák


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

De kellemetlen ez már:S


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Nembaj mindjárt vége.


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Finish


----------



## Norbi870717 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Köszi még egyszer mindenkinek a türelmet!


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

Köszi Melitta!


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

Muszály értelmesnek lennie?


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

...mármint a hozzászólásnak


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

kipróbáljuk


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

abc


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

unalmas


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

és túl sok a 20 db


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

nem szoktam gyakran egyedül és értelmetlenül beszélgetni


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

50


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

51


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

52


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

53


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

54


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

55


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

56


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

57


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

58


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

59


----------



## timrobin (2011 Szeptember 5)

60


----------



## Nemesmarcsi (2011 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Nemesmarcsi (2011 Szeptember 5)

Nagyon várom,hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## Nemesmarcsi (2011 Szeptember 5)

9


----------



## Nemesmarcsi (2011 Szeptember 5)

10


----------



## Nemesmarcsi (2011 Szeptember 5)

11


----------



## Nemesmarcsi (2011 Szeptember 5)

12 (nyerő)


----------



## Nemesmarcsi (2011 Szeptember 5)

13


----------



## Nemesmarcsi (2011 Szeptember 5)

14


----------



## Nemesmarcsi (2011 Szeptember 5)

15


----------



## Nemesmarcsi (2011 Szeptember 5)

16


----------



## Nemesmarcsi (2011 Szeptember 5)

17


----------



## Nemesmarcsi (2011 Szeptember 5)

18


----------



## Nemesmarcsi (2011 Szeptember 5)

19......és


----------



## Nemesmarcsi (2011 Szeptember 5)

20!!!


----------



## Nemesmarcsi (2011 Szeptember 5)

Megvan!Köszi


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Szeptember 5)

hétfő


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Szeptember 5)

Kedd


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Szeptember 5)

Szerda


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Szeptember 5)

Csütörtö


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Szeptember 5)

Péntek


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Szeptember 5)

szombat


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Szeptember 5)

Vasárnap


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Szeptember 5)

jó ötlet


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Szeptember 5)

sok embernek segítség


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Szeptember 5)

biztosan sokan hálásak érte


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Szeptember 5)

örülök,hogy rátaláltam a linkedre


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Szeptember 5)

hamarosan a célban


----------



## AccordionStudent (2011 Szeptember 5)

köszönöm a segítséget, remélem még összefutunk a neten.
üdv


----------



## mohamalacka (2011 Szeptember 5)

KÖSZI!
nAGYOM JÓ


----------



## mohamalacka (2011 Szeptember 5)

tEGNAP VOLT AZ ELSŐ, NAGYON TETSZETT


----------



## mohamalacka (2011 Szeptember 5)

Köszi a gyerek nevében is


----------



## mohamalacka (2011 Szeptember 5)

sZIASZTOK, NEKEM A MÁSODIKOSRA LENNE SZÜKSÉGEM


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 5)

Koszi a jótanácsokat


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 5)

Szeretném kérdezni, hogy apáczai kiadósak-e a dolgozatok?


----------



## Bundy1979 (2011 Szeptember 5)

bnbn


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 5)

Szia! A dolgozat tanév eleji felmérés, a 2. osztályos tudásra épül, vagy már a 3.-os ismereteket is tartalmazza?


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok! Eltudná nekem valaki küldeni a matematika 3. évfolyamon apáczai kiadós felmérőket? Köszönöm!


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok! Eltudná nekem valaki küldeni a olvasás 3. évfolyamon apáczai kiadós felmérőket? Köszönöm!


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok! Eltudná nekem valaki küldeni a környezet 3. évfolyamon apáczai kiadós felmérőket? Köszönöm!


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok! Eltudná nekem valaki küldeni a 4. osztályos kompetenci felmérésből néhány régebbit? Köszönöm!


----------



## birdfall (2011 Szeptember 5)

Hamarosan feltoltok egy screen shotot az elerheto mp3-akrol, aztan csemegezhettek 

udv


----------



## soli87 (2011 Szeptember 5)

Gondoltam, ide is írok, de még azért keresgélek a fórumtémák között, hátha akad olyan, amiben otthonosan mozgok.


----------



## mczsolty (2011 Szeptember 5)

nagyon koszi


----------



## mczsolty (2011 Szeptember 5)

szuper


----------



## mczsolty (2011 Szeptember 5)

nagyon jo


----------



## mczsolty (2011 Szeptember 5)

klasz


----------



## birdfall (2011 Szeptember 5)

Egyébként én Jimmy alapokat keresek, legfokeppen a "Ne mondd, hogy nem" es a "Engem csak szeretni kell" es a "Keszulj fel az ejszakara" cimu dalok alapjait, mp3-ban es az eredetihez nagyon hasonlo hangszerelessel. Elore is koszonom.
udv


----------



## Pajola (2011 Szeptember 5)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítségedet!


----------



## Pajola (2011 Szeptember 5)

Én is nagyon örülnék neki!


----------



## birdfall (2011 Szeptember 5)

Eppen most neztem a youtube-on a privat rocktortenetben... na meg az utolso koncertje is felkerult:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ayh_6olmmik&feature=related


----------



## birdfall (2011 Szeptember 5)

Szegeny srac mar ott a koncerten sem volt tiszta elegge... Na de ha neztetek Elvis utolso fellepeseit, vagy Amy Winehouse nehany utobbi fellepeset, akkor a mi Ocsink meg mindig nyujtott valamit...


----------



## birdfall (2011 Szeptember 5)

En azt gondoltam, hogy 20 ertelmes uzenetre lesz szuksegem... Habar a szamok is ertelmesek...


----------



## birdfall (2011 Szeptember 5)

Akko ezzel egyutt nekem mar csak 7 uzenetet kell elkuldenem (ill. hozzaszolast...)


----------



## birdfall (2011 Szeptember 5)

Ha mindenki at akarja hagni a 20-as szabalyt, akkor minek is ez a szabaly???


----------



## birdfall (2011 Szeptember 5)

Na mindegy, vegtere is en is a 20-ra gyurok...


----------



## birdfall (2011 Szeptember 5)

Aztan hogyha megvan - miutan jol elbeszelgettem magammal - akkor hozzaferhetek en is a tartalomhoz...


----------



## birdfall (2011 Szeptember 5)

Meg 4 ezzel egyutt.


----------



## birdfall (2011 Szeptember 5)

harom - ajaj, 20 masodperc kell, hogy leteljen ket uzenet kozott..... Ez a 20-as szam nekem gyanus...


----------



## birdfall (2011 Szeptember 5)

es akkor a mai 2 utolso uzeneteim egyike. Remelem eltelt mar 20 masodperc...


----------



## birdfall (2011 Szeptember 5)

Igen, csont nelkul ment az elozo, tehat 20 masodpercen tul voltam. Ha ezt meg elkuldom, akkor 20 uzeneten is tul vagyok.


----------



## mano06.04 (2011 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## mano06.04 (2011 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## mano06.04 (2011 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## mano06.04 (2011 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## mano06.04 (2011 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## mano06.04 (2011 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## mano06.04 (2011 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## mano06.04 (2011 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## mano06.04 (2011 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

*Üdv!*

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## kkkingaaa (2011 Szeptember 6)

sziasztok. új vagyok még


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

Most jelentkeztem először.


----------



## kkkingaaa (2011 Szeptember 6)

keresek egy könyvet letölthető formában " em übungsgrammatik" megvan valakinek?


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

Nálunk szépen süt a nap!


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

Elkezdődött az iskola!


----------



## kkkingaaa (2011 Szeptember 6)

akkor más is a 20ra gyúr


----------



## kkkingaaa (2011 Szeptember 6)

nagyon szeretnék letölteni .


----------



## kkkingaaa (2011 Szeptember 6)

nagyon jó ez az oldal, grat a kitalálónak.


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

gyakorló feladatlapokat keresek


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

matekból


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

szövegértésből


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

nyelvtanból


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

környezetből


----------



## kkkingaaa (2011 Szeptember 6)

van itt most valaki?


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

angolból


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## Szarvasne (2011 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Nagy szerencsém hogy rátaláltam a fórumra.


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Társasjátékokat kerestem, ide vezetett az egyik Google-találat.


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

A barátnőmet szeretném meglepni a születésnapján.


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Ami október 23-án lesz. Pont egy éves volt a köztársaság kikiáltásakor.


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Azon a napon én éppen 1 éves és tíz hónapos voltam.


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Eléggé meglepett, hogy ennyi látogató van ezen a fórumon.


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Ennyire nagy lenne a kanadai közösség, vagy annyira jó a fórum, hogy olyan is regisztrál, akinek semmi köze nincsen Kanadához?


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Nekem például semmi közöm nincs, ez remélem nem kizáró ok.


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Azt is remélem hogy szeretik a hokit a kanadai magyarok, és van ilyen fórum-témakör is.


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Ha ilyen nincs, már akkor is megérte regisztrálnom. A társasjáték topik kimeríthetetlen hosszúságúnak tűnik.


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Semmilyen más fórumon nem találkoztam még a 20 hozzászólásos korlátozással.


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Bár, igazság szerint elég keveset fórumozok.


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Arra kíváncsi lennék, ezeket a hozzászólásokat elolvassa-e valaki egyáltalán.


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Mindenesetre írok egy olyat, hogy
"Köszönöm a feltöltést",
már előre, még mielőtt letöltenék bármit.


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Mégsem lehetek pofátlan, tolakodó vendég.


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Mostanra kifogytam az ihletből, szerencse hogy már csak 4 hozzászólás kell a húszhoz.


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Ezzel együtt már csak három.


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Ez után meg már csak egy.


----------



## Peter.P (2011 Szeptember 6)

Vége! Köszönöm hogy nem kellett heteknek eltelnie, mire összegyűjtöm ezt a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


 Köszi


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Köszi


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

:4:


erzsike57 írta:


> köszi


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

erzsike57 írta:


> :4:


Köszi


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

erzsike57 írta:


> Köszi


Köszi


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Köszönöm


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Jó


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Nagy segítség


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Köszike


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Köszönettel


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Kösz


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Jó ötlet


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Kö


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Ez jó


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Szép


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Hello


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Ez AZ


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Pppp


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

ssssss


----------



## erzsike57 (2011 Szeptember 6)

mese


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 6)

8


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 6)

9


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 6)

10


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## mczsolty (2011 Szeptember 6)

szuper oldal


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 6)

20


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 6)

Köszönöm az ötleteket!


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

*hozzászólás*

ismét: 1


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

kissé unalmas, de 4


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

vicces, hogy angolul ért az oldal. Kicsit vicces akart lenni.


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

mit tud még?
smile
vicc


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

for seven


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

acht


----------



## jimenez (2011 Szeptember 6)

Helló! Ismét eltelt egy év és 5 hónap.


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

mennyi is?
pussy


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

ten
mindenkinek


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

még tíz


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

indul


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

és igen, 14


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

izé 6


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

nem is, csak 3


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

start


----------



## danci7 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Mi a bánat faxáért nem tudok tölteni. Van 20 hozzászólásom, és egy éves regem. Mi a pöksz kell még?


----------



## antcsilla (2011 Szeptember 6)

Köszi Anyóka Ez nagy segítség volt!!!


----------



## antcsilla (2011 Szeptember 6)

Sajnos ma az számít a "nép"szemében szakértőnek, aki a televízióban, főleg a kereskedelmi adókon szerepel. Pedig mennyi szakmailag elismert tehetséges ember van! Csak a nevük sosem fog nyilvánosságra kerülni, mert nem felelnek meg a média elvárásainak!!!!


----------



## antcsilla (2011 Szeptember 6)

A Fekete Hattyú csodás film. Igaz, hogy nem a legújabb már, de bennem mély nyomokat hagyott. Natalie Portmann végre kilépett a Starwars árnyékából!


----------



## antcsilla (2011 Szeptember 6)

Szerintem az egész banda gáz!!!!!!!!! Nem tudnak úgy viccelődni kis országunk helyzetén, ahogy mondjuk Hofi tudott egykoron!


----------



## antcsilla (2011 Szeptember 6)

Szerintem egyre inkább belenyugszanak! Gondoljunk csak a sztárvilágra! Sokkal nagyobb arányú a női celebekről szóló hírek aránya!


----------



## antcsilla (2011 Szeptember 6)

Turistaként gyönyörű, ott élni is csodás lehet, feltéve, ha tudsz franciául, különben elég nehéz dolgod lehet!


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

Heló


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

Hajrá Hajrá


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

.......


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

uantkozok


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

Ő


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

Mondjatok valamit


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

?


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

Kelemen


----------



## antcsilla (2011 Szeptember 6)

Ezt jól kitaláltátok


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

Kabátban


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

jeeee


----------



## antcsilla (2011 Szeptember 6)

Köszönjük szépen!


----------



## antcsilla (2011 Szeptember 6)

És persze köszönjük a kanadai magyaroknak a letöltéseket!


----------



## antcsilla (2011 Szeptember 6)

Igyekszünk jól használni a fórumot


----------



## antcsilla (2011 Szeptember 6)

És igyekszünk nem szemetelni!


----------



## antcsilla (2011 Szeptember 6)

Még két üzi


----------



## antcsilla (2011 Szeptember 6)

és ennyi


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

Mostmivan...?????????? Hánykell még XD


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

midi


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

Írok


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

Komponálok


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

1


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

2


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

köszi


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

3


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

4


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

5


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

6


----------



## csokinyul (2011 Szeptember 6)

7


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

aaaaaztaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

*oké *

no még


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

15 hiányzik


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

történyjen bármi.....


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

midi?


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

sziasztok mire jó az hogy 20 hozzászólás kell az új tagoknak?


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

ha valakinek midi kell segítek


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

na még 10


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

remélem sikerülni fog


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

és ha törlik az üzenetet az is számít?


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek.


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

48 óra? minek?


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

én türelmetlen ember vagyok


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

talán meglesz de akkor se értem


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

- Jean, az évnek melyik hónapjában van 28 nap?
- Annyi mindegyikben van, uram!


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

Roland g-1000


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

Yamaha psr 3000


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

- Gratulálok, százados úr! - mondja az orvos.
- Mihez?
- Kitűnő állapotban van a szíve!
- Ugye?!
- Látszik, hogy ritkán használja!


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

???


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

Két ügyvezető igazgató beszélget:
- Te fizetsz az embereidnek?
- Én nem.
- Én sem. És bejárnak?
- Be.
- Az enyémek is. Te, nem kéne ezektől belépődíjat szedni?


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

Két székely beszélget:
- Te! A fiam belepisilte a nevét a hóba!
- És?
- De a te lányod kézírásával!


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

- Felháborító, micsoda vendéglő ez! Pincér, azonnal hozza ide a panaszkönyvet!
- Igen, uram. Hanyadik kötetet parancsolja?


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

na itt az utolsó és még 48 óra


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

- Pincér, a rántott szeletnek konyakillata van.
A pincér tesz három lépést hátrafelé, majd megkérdezi:
- Még most is, uram?


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

- Mondja, pincér, mit keres az asztal alatt? - kérdi fizetés után a vendég az étteremben.
- Nézem, hogy nem pottyant-e oda a borravaló.


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

Egy zsebtovaj a bíróságon az ítéletre vár. A bíró kihírdeti:
- Vádlottat bűnösnek találtam többrendbeli lopás elkövetésében. A bírság 45 ezer forint.
Erre feláll a vádlott ügyvédje:
- Tisztelt bíró úr! Védencemnek mindössze 20 ezer forintja van, de ha adnak neki tíz percet kint a tömegben, hamarosan előteremti a többit is.


----------



## sárgarigó (2011 Szeptember 6)

a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

A nő leparkol a kocsival és megkérdezi a férjét:
- Drágám, nem álltam le túl messze a járdaszegélyhez?
- Melyikhez képest?


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

- Mit csinál a magyar futball-válogatott, ha megnyerik a foci VB-t?
- Kikapcsolják a Playstation-t.


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

Egy focista panaszkodik egy szurkolónak:
- Képzelje, 8 hónapja nem kapunk fizetést!
Mire a szurkoló:
- Én meg már 20 éve nem láttam focit.


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

- Papa, mikor részeg az ember?
- Például akkor, ha ott a túloldalon két ember helyett négyet lát.
- De papa, ott csak egy ember áll!


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

Két ivócimbora összefut:
- Haver, mész ma este valahová?
- Á, dehogy! Ki se mozdulok a kocsmából!


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

Liberális anyukák sétálnak egymás mellett, tolják a gyerekkocsikat. Az egyik megkérdezi a másiktól:
- Mondd, neked mid van: fiad vagy lányod?
- Majd eldönti ő maga, ha felnő.


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

Két informatikus beszélget:
-Neked mi volt eddig a legkomolyabb kapcsolatod?
-Egy négy megás ADSL!


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

Két számítástechnikus beszélget:
- Szia! Kölcsön adnál 1000 Ft-ot?
- Adok 1024-et, hogy kerek legyen!


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

Az orvos a beteghez:
- A gerincéről készült röntgenfelvételen súlyos elváltozásokat találtunk, de Photoshoppal kijavítottuk!


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

- Hogy hívják a vallásos bérgyilkost?
- Hitman.


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Szeptember 6)

- Hogy hívják a balszerencsét okozó ravaszdit?
- Katasztróka.


----------



## Arena (2011 Szeptember 6)

Lehet, hogy egyedül ennek a topic-nak nincs koherens témája itt az egész fórumon, de az biztos, hogy ezt a legszórakoztatóbb olvasni.


----------



## Arena (2011 Szeptember 6)

███████████
███████████
███████████


----------



## Arena (2011 Szeptember 6)

☺: ♯♫♪♪♫♪♫...
☻: Mi ez a féktelen jókedv?
☺: Van 4 rudam, látod: ││││
☻: Na és?
...
...
...
┌──┐
│☻ │ ☺:Háháháháhá....!
└──┘


----------



## Arena (2011 Szeptember 6)

███████████████████████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████████████████████████████████████
██Error 314:█Stop reading this forum. Will restart...█████████████████
███████████████████████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████████████████████████████████████


----------



## Arena (2011 Szeptember 6)

☺: Lá-lá-lá... lá-láláááá
☻: Elég volt, teríts!
☺: OK,..... ♠♠ ♣♣♣
☻: ♣♣♣♣♣, én nyertem!
...
☺: Nem egészen, találtam a zsebemben még néhány lapot: ♠♠♠♠♠♠♠♠♠♠♠♠♠♠♠♠♠♣♣♣♣♣♣♣♣♣♣♣♣♣♣♣♣♣
☻:Most véged!


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 6)

Kösz!


----------



## szahetti (2011 Szeptember 6)

Szia! Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## lnpeters (2011 Szeptember 6)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni



Én azok közé tartozom, akik szeretnék összegyűjteni.:9:


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 6)

:d


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Ma talaltunk szolo kozott katicat.


----------



## lnpeters (2011 Szeptember 6)

Vinky19 írta:


> Vannak barátaim, mégis magányos vagyok.
> Vannak szép napjaim, mégis boldogtalan vagyok.
> Vannak, akik támogatnak, mégis árvának érzem magam.
> 
> Nem értem a szövegét, de érzem, hogy jó lehet, mert valahol megérintett.



Ha akadnak boldogtalan pillanataid, attól még boldog lehetsz.:razz:


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Ket eves Luca lanyomnak annyira tetszett, hogy az ujjain es a kezen jarkalt


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Kitettuk az egyik arvacskara az ablakban.


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Neztuk, ahogy elbujt egy level alatt


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 6)

:d


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Erdekes, hogy ezt az egyszeru tortenest is mennyi erdeklodessel, es lelkesedessel tudja nezni egy kisgyerek!


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Mondtam Lucanak, hogy most aludni ment a katica. Enekeljen neki valamit


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

O meg rakezdte, hogy 
Bobita bobita aaaamos
Eeepije ooooszi jeveje
Keee iga oooszi a aaaamaaat
Szuujjaad a aaaak szujujebe


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Imadom hallgatni


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 6)

“Talán úgy kellene élnünk – hiszen ki tudja, meddig élhetünk? – hogy széppé tegyük a magunk, és lehetőleg a mások életét is mindaddig, amíg ez lehetséges.”
(Lőrinc L. László)


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Sziasztok! Csak gondoltam ezt a kis mai elmeny megosztom veletek


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Es ma a dupla agyra valo lepedot szerintem a boltban hagyhattuk... Nagyon siettunk, a gyerek is hisztizett, apa focizni akart mar menni, en meg sik ideg voltam


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

11


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

12


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

13


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

14


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

15


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

16


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

17


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

18


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

19


----------



## lucamami78 (2011 Szeptember 6)

Huuuusz


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

szia


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

indul a számolás


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

egy


----------



## Pajola (2011 Szeptember 6)

Köszönöm!


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

kettő


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

három


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

négy


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

öt


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

hat


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

hét


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

nyolc


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

kilenc


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

tíz


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

tizenegy


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

tizenkettő


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

tizenhárom


----------



## Pajola (2011 Szeptember 6)

*olvasónapló*

Sziasztok!
A TÜNDÉR LALÁHOZ keresnék olvasó naplót.
Akinek megvan kérem töltse fel!
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

tizennégy


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

tizenöt


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

tizenhat


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

tizenhét


----------



## soma86 (2011 Szeptember 6)

tizennyolc


----------



## Pajola (2011 Szeptember 6)

*Angol feladatlapok 4 osztályosoknak*

Sziasztok!
Angol 4 osztályos témazárókat dolgozatokat feladatlapokat keresek.
Aki tud kérem töltsön fel!
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Pajola (2011 Szeptember 6)

Köszönöm Vaca!
Én nagy hasznát veszem!


----------



## Pajola (2011 Szeptember 6)

Szia Otiti!
Köszönöm szépen Neked a feltöltött tudáspróbákat,felmérőket!


----------



## Pajola (2011 Szeptember 6)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Pajola (2011 Szeptember 6)

Szia Mottot!
Köszönöm a feltöltést!


----------



## Pajola (2011 Szeptember 6)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Pajola (2011 Szeptember 6)

Sziasztok! 
Én is Nagyon örülnék a segítségnek!
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

Ezek a beírások olyanok, mint a mikrofonpróba 1


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

2


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

3


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

20 másodperces szünetekkel


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

Vagy mint a visszaszámolás 3


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

2
1


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

zéró


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

kilövés


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

Nekem már lövésem sincs


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

De jól szórakozom magamban


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

pedig aludhatnék is


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

vagy pedig ré


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

dó -mi dó -mi szó szó


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

Ez volt a boci boci tarka


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

A folytatás már a vágóhídról jön


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

se füle se farka


----------



## Enniko (2011 Szeptember 7)

és megvan a 20 bejegyzés
Csövi


----------



## edelényi (2011 Szeptember 7)

segítség!
21 hozzászólással, 3 éves regisztrációval miért nem tok letölteni??
előre is köszi!


----------



## piros55 (2011 Szeptember 7)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## Tatár Szofi (2011 Szeptember 7)

Sziasztok!

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Én is kezdem gyűjtögetni a húsz hozzászólást.


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Nincs szebb egy boldog baba mosolyánál.


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Mit is írhat ide az ember...


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Zúg az erdő


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Zúg a mező


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Vajon ki zúgatja?


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Talán bizony Angyal Bandi


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Sej, haj,


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

A lovát ugratja.


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Víg a lova,


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Víg ő maga,


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Víg a paripája.


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Vígan várja


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Varga Julcsa


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Sej, haj,
A megvetett ágyba.


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Ez egy magyar népdal első két versszaka.


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Vajon melyik tájegységből való?


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 7)

Piros pont jár a helyes megfejtőnek.


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

Szia


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

Szatmári népzene


----------



## sepcsandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

Erre gondoltál?


----------



## kicsimoncsi (2011 Szeptember 7)

A sólyom röpte


----------



## kicsimoncsi (2011 Szeptember 7)

sziasztok

Nagyon jók a feltöltött tudásszintmérők. Köszönet érte.


----------



## aprorigo (2011 Szeptember 7)

*beköszönés*

Az első dolog, ami leköti figyelmünket, ha egy gyermek szemébe nézünk, az ártatlanság: a csodálatos képtelenség a hazugságra, álarc viselésre és hogy másnak mutassa magát, mint ami. Ebben az értelemben a gyermek pontosan ugyanolyan, mint minden más a Természetben. A kutya az kutya, a rózsa rózsa, a csillag pedig csillag; minden egyszerűen az, ami. Csak a felnőtt ember képes arra hogy másnak mutassa magát, mint ami.
Anthony De Mello


----------



## kicsimoncsi (2011 Szeptember 7)

.... hogy minden család tudja fizetni a devizahitelét.


----------



## kicsimoncsi (2011 Szeptember 7)

még nekem is hiányzik néhány.


----------



## kicsimoncsi (2011 Szeptember 7)

sziasztok

keresek magyar kártyával játszható kártyajátékot kisgyerekeknek.
előre is köszönöm.


----------



## kicsimoncsi (2011 Szeptember 7)

sziasztok

én is mozaikos tudásszintfelmérőket keresek. első és második osztályosokat.

ha valaki tud, segítsen.
köszönöm


----------



## v79benno (2011 Szeptember 7)

Jaj, de jó, hogy itt ezek a dolgok megvannak!


----------



## kicsimoncsi (2011 Szeptember 7)

nagyon jók, amik fel vannak töltve. remélem én is le tudom tölteni.

köszönöm


----------



## v79benno (2011 Szeptember 7)

Csak miért nem láthatom


----------



## v79benno (2011 Szeptember 7)

Évek óta keresem már mindenhol!!


----------



## v79benno (2011 Szeptember 7)

Jaj már jaj, miért nem lehet csak úgy hozzájutni?


----------



## v79benno (2011 Szeptember 7)

És mi értelme van annak mégis, hogy 5 hozzászólás kell?!


----------



## kicsimoncsi (2011 Szeptember 7)

nagyon jók a tippek, vélemények. Gyermekem imádja a granna Farm társasjátékát. tudom ajánlani mindenkinek. én is nagyon szeretek vele játszani.


----------



## kicsimoncsi (2011 Szeptember 7)

nagyon jók ezek a letölthető dolgok.
köszönöm


----------



## kicsimoncsi (2011 Szeptember 7)

ezek nagyon jók. én is kerestem ilyeneket.


----------



## kicsimoncsi (2011 Szeptember 7)

sziasztok

nagyon szépek, csak időm is lenne hozzá


----------



## v79benno (2011 Szeptember 7)

18


----------



## v79benno (2011 Szeptember 7)

19


----------



## v79benno (2011 Szeptember 7)

20


----------



## v79benno (2011 Szeptember 7)

21


----------



## flora11 (2011 Szeptember 7)

sziasztok!


----------



## flora11 (2011 Szeptember 7)

most gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## flora11 (2011 Szeptember 7)

nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## flora11 (2011 Szeptember 7)

tele van egy csomó olyan érdekes és hasznos dologgak


----------



## flora11 (2011 Szeptember 7)

kinéztem egy csomó mindent , amiket szeretnék letölteni


----------



## oprea (2011 Szeptember 7)

pedagógus vagyok


----------



## oprea (2011 Szeptember 7)

Környezet sem ártana...


----------



## oprea (2011 Szeptember 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ro-berta (2011 Szeptember 7)

Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

oprea írta:


> pedagógus vagyok



Kedves Opera!
Szinte minden tankönyvkiadónak van felmérő feladatsora majdnem mindegyik tantárgyból!


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

szaboneandi írta:


> Kedves Opera!
> Szinte minden tankönyvkiadónak van felmérő feladatsora majdnem mindegyik tantárgyból!



Ezenkívül még más egyéb kiadók is megjelentettek különböző egészen jó feladatgyűjteményeket!


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

szaboneandi írta:


> Ezenkívül még más egyéb kiadók is megjelentettek különböző egészen jó feladatgyűjteményeket!



Ha nem is egy az egyben, de egy-egy feladat jól használható!


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

*Amsterdam*

Sziasztok!


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

*Amsterdam*

Őszre keresek unokahúgomnak nagyon olcsó szállást Amsterdamba!


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

Két egyetemistának, valamikor ősszel!


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

Ha valaki tud ilyet megköszönném!


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

Két éjszakára kellene!


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

Mindenkinek előre is köszi, aki tud segíteni!


----------



## v79benno (2011 Szeptember 7)

Hová ?


----------



## dom666 (2011 Szeptember 7)

thx


----------



## dom666 (2011 Szeptember 7)

thx1


----------



## dom666 (2011 Szeptember 7)

thx2


----------



## dom666 (2011 Szeptember 7)

tx3


----------



## dom666 (2011 Szeptember 7)

thx4


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 7)

Hali mindenkinek! Valaki tudna egy olyan linket ahol szinte minden zene alapját le lehet szedni? Vagy ha midi, az is jó lenne! Előre is köszönöm!!!


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 7)

genetika


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 7)

szabásminta


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 7)

mintapéldány


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 7)

példányszám


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 7)

számsor


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 7)

sorrend


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 7)

rendőr


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 7)

őrszem


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 7)

szemüveg


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 7)

üveggolyó


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 7)

golyóálló


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 7)

állólámpa


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 7)

lámpaernyő


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 7)

ernyőnyél


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 7)

Minden jót!


----------



## evatanci (2011 Szeptember 7)

a


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 7)

nagyon jo koszi


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

Orssee írta:


> A tanévben olyan tanmenetet kell készítenem matematikából, amelybe beleépítem azt, hogy az adott témakörökben, órákban az SNI-s gyermekekkel mit szeretnék csinálni. Segítséget, ötleteket, tanmenet javaslatokat szeretnék kérni, ha valaki tudna segíteni!!!! Nagyon szépen kérem!kiss



Szia!
Keress SNI-s követelményeket, és ezek alapján meg tudod csinálni.


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

szaboneandi írta:


> Szia!
> Keress SNI-s követelményeket, és ezek alapján meg tudod csinálni.



Én még nem csináltam, de elvileg kell. Bár idén nem tanítok matematikát.


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

szaboneandi írta:


> Én még nem csináltam, de elvileg kell. Bár idén nem tanítok matematikát.



Holnap körbekérdezem a többieket, hátha valakinek van.


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

Kedves Orsee!
Mi a Hajdú-féle tankönyveket használjuk, ezekre kell lennie "összefésült" tanmenetnek!


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

*Orsee*

Ezen kívül még kompetenciás matematika tanmenetem van, ami Apáczais könyvre lett átdolgozva.


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

*Orsee*

Ezekkel tudok segíteni!
És most összejött nekem is a 20 üzi! Üdv: Andi


----------



## szaboneandi (2011 Szeptember 7)

Én sem tudok letölteni! Pedig végre elértem a bűvös huszast! Valaki ha segítene! Köszike!


----------



## domotordora (2011 Szeptember 7)

köszi


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 8)

Szép napos időt mindenkinek


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 8)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 8)

Úgy látom sok hasznos dolog található itt.


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 8)

Kicsit dolgozom


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 8)

hogy a lényeget


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 8)

is lássam.


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Szia!
Jó, hogy írtad, mert még nagyon kezdő vagyok itt. Próbálkozom a 20 üzenettel.
Szép napot!


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Sziasztok!
Örülök, hogy rátok találtam.
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Lassacskán csak rájövök, hogy miképp is tudok üzenetet írni. Biztos nem bonyolult, csak még nem éreztem rá!


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Még kicsit körülnézek, és irány a munka!


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Úgy látom rengeteg minden van itt


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 8)

bizony, érdemes gyűjtögetni.


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 8)

Nem csak az anyagokat


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 8)

érdemes keresgélni


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 8)

hanem a tanácsokat is


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 8)

ajánlott figyelembe venni.


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Hát alig találtam ide vissza


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

hű most gyorsan felveszem a kedvenceimbe


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Egyenlőre nagyon nehezen igazodok ki


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Remélem egy-két nap és jobban megy majd.


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Miért dob ki, ha pár percre nem figyelek ide?


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Úgy látom sokat kell még tanuljak


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 8)

Hy mindenkinek!Melyik az a topic ahol legalább 20 hozzászólást lehet összeszedni? 2őt találtam de mindkettő zárolva!Segítetek?Köszi!!!


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Ide csak az frissen regisztráltak szoktak írni?


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Mitől lesz valakiből állandó tag?


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Úgy látom, hogy ide írogat az összes frissen regisztrált


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

csak még azt nem értem,


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

hogy mi értelme van annak, hogy magunknak írunk üzeneteket, és itt senki se válaszol rájuk


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Visszaolvastam, hogy mások miket írnak


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Tulajdonképpen vagy értelmest, vagy nem


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Naaaaaaa még egy bolond iromány, és megvan a 20 üzenetem 
Hurrráááááá


----------



## Gina64 (2011 Szeptember 8)

na és most!!! Lássuk, hogy meg tudom-e nyitni, amiért tulajdonképpen idevetődtem


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

*és*

ezt le lehet tölteni?


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Valakinek valami jó ötlete írásgyakorlás céljából?


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Csináltam itthon saját gyakorlót


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

De az nem olyan jó és nem olyan pontos


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

elsős a kisfiam


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

és az írást


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

kellene gyakorolni


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

bár elég szépen ír


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

de a gyakorlás nem ártana


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

első félévig meddig jutnak el a betűkkel?


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Vagy ez iskola függő?


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Voltam olyan helyen ahol félévkor már folyamatosan olvastak


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

de azt mondják az sem jó


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Első hangszernek dob vagy gitár?


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

melyik nyújt hamarabb sikerélményt?


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

vagy érdemes elsőb zenét tanulni?


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

szerintetek?


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

a tánc mindenképp marad az órarendbe


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

a zene csak válsztható


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

de nem akarom leterhelni sem


----------



## Angyalka1982 (2011 Szeptember 8)

mindenkinek ajánlom az ovis gyakorlókat, sokat segítenek suliba


----------



## obolyo (2011 Szeptember 8)

Mindnyájan nagy dolgokra törekszünk, és nem vesszük észre, hogy az élet kis dolgokból áll össze.
Frank A. Clark


----------



## obolyo (2011 Szeptember 8)

én is szeretnék rendes tag lenni


----------



## obolyo (2011 Szeptember 8)

óvónő vagyok és sok dologra lenne szükségem


----------



## obolyo (2011 Szeptember 8)

Már több mint húsz éve dolgozom


----------



## obolyo (2011 Szeptember 8)

Nekem is vannak jó ötleteim


----------



## Monyó07 (2011 Szeptember 8)

tingi írta:


> - lányom, szeretnék a vejem kedvében járni! Szerinted melyik ruhámat vegyem fel?
> - szerintem azt, amiben utazni szoktál.
> 
> vidéken lévő feleség táviratozik a férjének:
> ...


:ddd


----------



## Monyó07 (2011 Szeptember 8)

:ddd


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 8)

1


----------



## bus.aniko (2011 Szeptember 8)

hello emberek  mizujs arra a nagy világban?


----------



## bus.aniko (2011 Szeptember 8)

Fáj a fülem


----------



## bus.aniko (2011 Szeptember 8)

levették az anyajegyem és dőlt belőle a vér :S


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Mozaikos TK-hez tanítói kézikönyveket keresek!


----------



## bus.aniko (2011 Szeptember 8)

fájooooooooooook


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 8)

3


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 8)

4


----------



## bus.aniko (2011 Szeptember 8)

emberek, nem tudja valaki nekem elküldeni Ulmann Mónikától a Moncsicsi című dal zenei alapját????


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 8)

5


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 8)

6


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 8)

7


----------



## bus.aniko (2011 Szeptember 8)

unatkozom


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 8)

8


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Informatika tanmenetet keresek 3.o.Mozaikos TK-höz.


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 8)

10


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

es volt mellette egy tyuk is


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

*sziasztok!*



Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


hello!


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

*szia!*

kiss en nem unatkozom


bus.aniko írta:


> unatkozom


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

*szia!*

kiss en nem unatkozom,szeretnek egyszer mar unatkozni is


bus.aniko írta:


> unatkozom


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

*szia!*

Moncsi,Moncsi moncsicsi,mindig csak a moncsicsi,en meg csak azt kerdezem,miert kell nekem Moncsicsi


bus.aniko írta:


> emberek, nem tudja valaki nekem elküldeni Ulmann Mónikától a Moncsicsi című dal zenei alapját????


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

*szia!*



Ditta 25 írta:


> lé*kel*


teto


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

dickdick írta:


> Vagabund


vagabond


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

latis666 írta:


> Kiváncsian várom kinek mennyire használ bármi ilyen.


en is tarsulok hozza


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

sotet este,viharos ejszaka,telihold,abrandos szep napok


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

panyoka írta:


> Mikkamakka


cukipoficharlotte


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Monyó07 írta:


> :ddd


alleluja


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Bidzsikrumpli írta:


> Sziasztok!


szia!hat itt vagy?


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

dickdick írta:


> thank you


for nothing


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Maci76 írta:


> Jofilmek


aha!elhiszem


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

gabesz1114 írta:


> 12


101 dalmat kiskutya


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Ranunculus írta:


> Első nap az iskolában a gyerekeknek


szegenyek!Hetfotol nalunk is kezdodik


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

palter írta:


> Ugye, milyen jó, hogy vagyunk?


nekem mondod?


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

cs.agnes írta:


> 17


miert nem 105


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

wrt írta:


> ez 11. üzenetem a témához


nekem az elso!


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

panyoka írta:


> huhuhu!


hihihi\\m/


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Tomatotree írta:


> 9:14


10% a 24-nek


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Reg68 írta:


> Marmint "A kem aki bejott a hidegrol"


vagyis a krem ami bejott a melegbol


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

miauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

kicsikutya tarka


----------



## tunde.kelemen38 (2011 Szeptember 8)

pgypné írta:


> A lovát ugratja.


a mesemondo malac


----------



## klayman44 (2011 Szeptember 8)

Sziasztok! Csak beköszöntem..


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

nem


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

igen


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

szerelem


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

orom


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

banat


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

hat


----------



## trézi (2011 Szeptember 8)

obolyo írta:


> Mindnyájan nagy dolgokra törekszünk, és nem vesszük észre, hogy az élet kis dolgokból áll össze.
> Frank A. Clark



És ezeket a kis dolgokat, örömöket élvezd ki az életben, mert nagydolgok alig vannak.


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

het


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

nyolc


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

kilenc


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

tiz


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

tizenegy


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

tizenketto


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

tizenharom


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

tizennegy


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

tizenot


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

tizenhat


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

tizenhet


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

tizennyolc


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

tizenkilenc


----------



## happyboy (2011 Szeptember 8)

koszonom szepen


----------



## szodizs (2011 Szeptember 8)

Sziasztok! KIcsit eltévelyedtem az oldalon. Hoztam pár szép dalt azt szeretném feltölteni. De nem igazán sikerült még eligazodnom
üdv szodizs


----------



## dombitom (2011 Szeptember 9)

:shock:


István555 írta:


> 21 a biztonság kedvéért.


 SIKERÜLT?


----------



## dombitom (2011 Szeptember 9)

dombitom írta:


> :shock:
> SIKERÜLT?


 Sikerült be lépni?:shock:


----------



## dombitom (2011 Szeptember 9)

v79benno írta:


> Jaj, de jó, hogy itt ezek a dolgok megvannak!


 ha egyszer sikerül belépnem talán megtudom mikezek a jó dolgok


----------



## dombitom (2011 Szeptember 9)

evatanci írta:


> Minden jót!


 aki nekem jót kiván ,kivánok annak viszont m,nden jót


----------



## dombitom (2011 Szeptember 9)

pgypné írta:


> Piros pont jár a helyes megfejtőnek.


ha nem tudom akkor fekete?


----------



## dombitom (2011 Szeptember 9)

Gina64 írta:


> Úgy látom, hogy ide írogat az összes frissen regisztrált


 én is


----------



## atis56 (2011 Szeptember 9)

csepi08 írta:


> Használd egészséggel!


köszi a zenét


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

*kérdés*



kicsimoncsi írta:


> sziasztok
> 
> Nagyon jók a feltöltött tudásszintmérők. Köszönet érte.


 

Szia! mmeg tudnád nekem mondani, hogy hogyan lehet belépni és letölteni a felmérőket? Köszönöm


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

Szeretnék tölteni de nem tudok!!! s.o.s.


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

Bocsika, de most gyorsan elküldök egy pár üzit, hogy meglegyen a 20.


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

Még 1


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

Ugyanis ezt olvastam, remélem jól és megértitek.


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

Még egy, köszönöm


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

És még egy


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

Küldök még egy üzit ide


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

Még 11 kell és tölthetek....


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

Ide is küldök egyet


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

Még mindig küldenem kell egyet..


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

Most már csak 8 kell


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

Fontos üzenetszámlálás


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

Lassan visszaszámolhatok


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

És jön a visszaszámlálás


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

Már csak 4 és vége!!!!


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

Már csak 3 és remélem minden sikerül


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

Remélem mindjárt itt a vége végre


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

Végre vége, de a biztonság kedvéért még 1 küldés


----------



## feherviola (2011 Szeptember 9)

Végre tölthetek????????????


----------



## evegreat (2011 Szeptember 9)

Sziasztok! Én is eljutottam erre az oldalra.


----------



## evegreat (2011 Szeptember 9)

Lásd fordítva a világot!


----------



## evegreat (2011 Szeptember 9)

Égről tépjél vadvirágot,


----------



## evegreat (2011 Szeptember 9)

lendítsd talpad jó magasra


----------



## evegreat (2011 Szeptember 9)

a hátaddal essél hasra,


----------



## evegreat (2011 Szeptember 9)

repülővel szállj fel mélybe


----------



## evegreat (2011 Szeptember 9)

a napfényes, derűs égbe,


----------



## evegreat (2011 Szeptember 9)

föld gyomrába űrhajóval,


----------



## evegreat (2011 Szeptember 9)

szavalj verset néma szóval,


----------



## evegreat (2011 Szeptember 9)

mindent halljál a szemeddel,


----------



## evegreat (2011 Szeptember 9)

s élesen láss a füleddel,


----------



## evegreat (2011 Szeptember 9)

rúgd a labdát két tenyérrel,


----------



## evegreat (2011 Szeptember 9)

szeress kővel, dobj kenyérrel,


----------



## evegreat (2011 Szeptember 9)

lehajolva nézd a holdat,


----------



## evegreat (2011 Szeptember 9)

a fűben a csillagokat,


----------



## evegreat (2011 Szeptember 9)

jégben legyen bőröd égett, 
tűzben nyerjél hűvösséget, 
reggel fogyaszd estebéded, 
anyaméhből legyen véged, 
minden rosszról tudjad: jól van, 

s szüless meg a koporsódban!


----------



## evegreat (2011 Szeptember 9)

jégben legyen bőröd égett, 
tűzben nyerjél hűvösséget, 
reggel fogyaszd estebéded, 
anyaméhből legyen véged, 
minden rosszról tudjad: jól van, 

s szüless meg a koporsódban!


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc1*

A sündisznó egy lyukas autógumit talál az út szélén. Oldalba löki a barátját és mondja:
- Végre, egyszer mi győztünk!


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc2*

*- Ki tud valamilyen hangszeren játszani?
- Én tudok amőbázni zongorán és dobon kártyázni... :``:
*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc3*

*Szerintetek mit keres a kereszt a vezetéken? És miért ül rajta?
Mert a könyv szerint "a vezetéken keresztül"*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc4*

*Tekerek tekerek tekerek tekerek...
- Mit csinálsz Pistike?
- Szóba' biciklizek.
- Nagyon hangosan tekersz, járj inkább fejben! :34:
*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc5*

*- Kisasszony, Ön gyorsan hajtott, meg fogom büntetni! Kérem a nevét!
- De akkor engem holnaptól hogy fognak hívni?*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc6*

*- Mit mond a vízszerelő amikor kilöki a feleségét a 10. emeletről?
- ZuhannyRózsa!*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc7*

*- Mi a foglalkozása, kisasszony?
- Nem látja? Szexbomba vagyok!
- Az első vagy a második világháborúból?*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc8*

*Két szőke nő utazik egy helikopteren. Azt kérdezi az egyik:
- Te, mi ez a bigyó itt felettünk?
- Valószínűleg a légkondi. Amióta nem pörög, nagyon izzad a pilóta.*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc9*

*A csónakkölcsönző tulajdonosa elkiáltja magát a vízparton:
- Kilences csónak, lejárt a félóra, jöjjön ki!
Megszólal a segédje:
- De nekünk csak 8 csónakunk van.
- Ajaj! Hatos csónak, csak nincs valami baj?*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc10*

*Lacikát először viszik komolyzenei hangversenyre. A gyerek meglehetősen unja az egészet, fészkelődik, majd megkérdezi:
- Anyu, az mi annak a bácsinak a kezében?
- Az a nagybőgő.
- És ha sikerül végre kettévágnia, akkor hazamehetünk?*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc11*

*A méz az a méhszósz, és mindenhez jó. Szokták is kérdezni: 
-Méh szósz bele?*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc12*

*2 szőke nő a kocsijukkal már a 27 kört teszik meg a körforgalomban, mikor megszólal az egyik:
- már kezdek szédülni, meddig körözünk még?
- ne izgulj Barbara, mondja a másik: 30-as tábla volt, még 3 kör és ki is jöhetünk!*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc13*

*Az egérke hazaviszi a barátját bemutatni a családnak:
- Mama, ez itt a barátom!
- Ez? Hülye vagy te lányom? Hiszen ez egy denevér!
- Denevér? Nekem azt mondta hogy pilóta!*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc14*

*Megkérdeztem a nejemet mit szeretne a születésnapjára.
Azt mondta, legyen piros és 3mp alatt gyorsuljon 0-ról 100-ra.
Vettem neki egy piros fürdőszobamérleget...*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc15*

*Egy szőke nő hazaér a munkából, és megdöbbenve látja, hogy kirabolták a lakását. Azonnal hívja a rendőrséget, akik megígérik, hogy hamarosan jönnek. Nemsokára meg is áll a ház előtt egy rendőrautó. Kiszáll belőle egy rendőr, pórázon vezetve egy nyomozókutyát. A szőke nő áll a kapuban, s a fejét fogva, zokogni kezd.
- Kiraboltak, mindenemet elvitték, kihívom a rendőrséget, és erre, tessék: kit küldenek? Egy vakot!*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc16*

*A testépítő a csajnak feszít:
- Nézd ezt a testet! 100 kiló dinamit!
Erre a csaj:
- De a kanóc lehetne hosszabb is...*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc17*

*"A legtöbb ember olyan, mint a labda. Nem igazán jó semmire, de mókás, ahogy lepattog a lépcsőn..."*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc18*

*- Mi a hasonlóság a nőgyógyász és a filmkritikus között?
- ???
- Mindketten ott keresik a hibát, ahol mások az örömöt...*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc19*

*- Miért sárga minden szmájli?
- Mert a kínaiak találták fel: Smai lee*


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc20*

Csávó bemegy a kocsmába.
- Kérek egy sört.
- Alkoholmentes jó lesz?
- Játékpénzt elfogad?


----------



## Zsenike22 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Vicc21*

*Jancsi vásárolni megy a henteshez, de a bolt ajtajában beleütközik Juliskába.
- Bo...bocsánat, egyébként Jancsi vagyok. 
- Én meg Juliska és facér vagyok. 
- Nahát! Én meg calonnáér'.*


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

de jó hogy idetaláltam!


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

Vánszorog a sün az erdőben. Egy nagy darab kenyeret húz maga után. Találkozik a medvével:
- Hát te süni, hova mész ilyen elkeseredve? - kérdi.
- Á, ne is mondd medve. Elegem van az életből! Megyek, felakasztom magam. - válaszolja a sün.
- Te, és minek neked az a nagy darab kenyér? - kérdi a medve.
- A fene tudja meddig leszek felakasztva...


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

Egyik napon a kígyó biciklivel jön lefele a dombon, és arra megy a nyuszika, és ezt mondja neki:
- Kígyó! Te nem is tudsz biciklizni!
- Ja!
Puff!!!


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

Két tehén zoknit hegeszt a fa tetején. Elrepül felettük egy ló.
- Ez mi volt? - kérdi az egyik.
- Egy ló.
Kis idő múlva megint elrepül egy ló.
- Ez mi volt?
- Egy ló.
Nemsokára elrepül felettük 1 víziló.
- Ez mi volt?
- Ez is ló, csak búvárruhában


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

Így szól a kukacfiú a lányhoz: 
-Ha nem leszel a feleségem, a tyúk elé vetem magam!


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

- Mit mond a fogyókúrázó zebranő?
- Vigyáznom kell a vonalaimra.


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

Feliratok kutyás házak kapuján:
- Bodrika sem vegetáriánus!
- Jó kutya, de gyenge idegekkel...
- Nem veszünk semmit, nem adunk el semmit, nem térünk át semmilyen hitre. És ezt a kutyák is tudják.
- Én 6 másodperc alatt gyorsulok százra. És Te?
- Vigyázat! A kutya nem harap, de a feleségem még nem evett!
- Kutya: Betörő, 15:0
- Vigyázz, csak az eleje harap!
- Amputációt és alakformálást vállalok. Kérlek gyere be csengetés nélkül!


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

- Képzeld, amikor egyszer Afrikában jártam, éjszaka egy elefánt hangja riasztott fel. Kezembe kaptam a puskámat, és úgy, pizsamában lőttem le az elefántot!
- Ez mind nagyon szép - mondja a barátja. - Csak azt nem értem, hogy miért volt az elefánt pizsamában!


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

Egy kacsa beslattyogott a kocsmába, és odaszólt a pultosnak:
- Kérek egy szendvicset és egy sört!
- Dehát maga kacsa! - válaszolta a pultos megdöbbenve.
- Látom, jó szeme van.
- Dehát maga beszél! - hüledezett tovább a férfi.
- Látom, a füle is jó. Akkor megkaphatnám, amit kértem? - kérdezte a kacsa.
- Természetesen. Elnézést, de nem szoktak nálunk kacsák rendelni. Mi járatban van errefelé?
- Ott az út túloldalán dolgozom kőművesként egy építkezésen.
- Kőművesként? - Lepődik meg a csapos. - Tudok én magának egy jobb állást, sokkal többet kereshetne, mint most.
- Igen, és hol? - kérdezte a kacsa.
- A cirkuszban.
- A cirkuszban? De hát a cikuszosok azok egy nagy kerek sátorban vannak nem?
- De igen.
- Mi a fenét akarnak azok egy kőművestől?


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

megvan a 10.


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

A nyúl bemegy a boltba, és kér a medvétől két répát.
- Nincsen! - válaszolja a medve.
A nyuszika szomorúan elkullog. 2 óra múlva bemegy a boltba:
- Két répát kérek!
- Nincs, de ha még egyszer bejössz, és kérsz 2 répát, kilapítalak egy kalapáccsal, és a kutyáknak adlak vacsorára!!!
A nyuszika elkullog, és 2 óra múlva újra bemegy a boltba:
- Van kalapács?
- Nincs.
- És kutyák?
- Azok sincsenek!
- Akkor kérek két répát!


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

- Miért van nagyobb orrlyukuk az orangutánoknak, mint a férfiaknak?
- Mert vastagabb a mutatóujjuk.


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

Egyik reggel a százlábút megszólítja a szomszédja, a tücsök:
- Jó napot, kedves százlábú szomszéd! Hol van a kedves felesége? Már napok óta nem láttam?
- Elment cipőt vásárolni...


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

A holló ül a fán, szájában egy szép nagy sajttal. Arra megy a róka és megszólítja:
- Holló, meg tudnád nekem mondani, hány óra van?
- Hogyne, hogy kiessen a csőrömből a sajt!


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

- Hogyan lehet a tehenet a lótól megkülönböztetni?
- ???
- Egymás mellé állítod őket, és amelyik a ló mellett áll, az a tehén.


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

Már csak 4...


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

Ez már a 17. hozzászólásom, juhéj


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

Ez lesz a 18.


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

Már csak 1....


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

kissÉs megvan


----------



## Zazinger (2011 Szeptember 9)

Na jó, egyet ráadásnak...


----------



## peteriozsi (2011 Szeptember 9)

szia mindenkinek


----------



## stanicli (2011 Szeptember 9)

Halihó, ez a 20 hsz valóban ennyire 1xű lenne?


----------



## stanicli (2011 Szeptember 9)

Na jó, akkor írok ide még egyet...


----------



## stanicli (2011 Szeptember 9)

Sorold fel 5 darab, STROM végű szavunkat!


----------



## stanicli (2011 Szeptember 9)

Melyik az a szó, amiben 3 db ÓRA van?


----------



## stanicli (2011 Szeptember 9)

Hm, mi legyen a 6. hsz...?


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

Végreee!Itt össze tudom gyűjteni a 20-at!!!


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

1


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

2


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

3


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

4


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

5


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

6


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

7


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

8


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

9


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

10


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

11


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

12


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

13


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

14


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

15


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

16


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

17


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

18


----------



## Highway (2011 Szeptember 9)

19


----------



## aribaby (2011 Szeptember 9)

Sziasztok, köszönöm


----------



## aribaby (2011 Szeptember 9)

Szomorú dolgok ezek....


----------



## aribaby (2011 Szeptember 9)

Tetszik


----------



## aribaby (2011 Szeptember 9)

Mármint ez a fórum


----------



## aribaby (2011 Szeptember 9)

Jók a képek


----------



## aribaby (2011 Szeptember 9)

Érdekes témakör, festészettel szerettem volna anno foglalkozni, de szinházi sminkes és fodrász lettem egy ideig...


----------



## aribaby (2011 Szeptember 9)

Sok érdekes dolgot olvastam itt, köszi mindenkinek


----------



## aribaby (2011 Szeptember 9)

Szia, rendes vagy, hogy feltöltötted, köszi szépen.


----------



## aribaby (2011 Szeptember 9)

SSziasztok, csatlakozom az elötem szólóhoz, én is defektes vagyok.


----------



## aribaby (2011 Szeptember 9)

Musi-mus


----------



## michelin1975 (2011 Szeptember 9)

Na végre ez is sikerül


----------



## michelin1975 (2011 Szeptember 9)

Lemaradt a "t" betű


----------



## bolondpoli (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Húsz hozzászólás az állandó tagsághoz*

Szerinted az állandó tagsághoz szükséges húsz hozzászólás meglétének szabálya összességében megfelelően szolgálja a fórumot és a fórumozókat?

2011-09-10 18.15: Ez egy szavazós téma nyitó hozzászólása volt. A téma és a szavazás számomra egyelőre ismeretlen okokból törölve lett.


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

*Jelen*

Én is itt vagyok


----------



## medoc76 (2011 Szeptember 9)

hello


----------



## Sakumo (2011 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok! Érdekes ez a fórum... akkor már inkább a játékok, nem?


----------



## tfzs (2011 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hazsy (2011 Szeptember 10)

szervusztok


----------



## hazsy (2011 Szeptember 10)

jó nagyon ez az oldal!


----------



## hazsy (2011 Szeptember 10)

Gratulálok a készítőknek!


----------



## hazsy (2011 Szeptember 10)

Egy zsák mogyorót!


----------



## kertipele (2011 Szeptember 10)

Szervusztok! Magyarországon élő asszony vagyok, férjemmel és gyerekeimmel vidéken élek. Kutyákkal, macskával körülvéve, erdő szélén. Érdekesnek találtam ezt a lapot, ezért regisztráltam. Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok! Forma 1 megy. Nézze mindenki! Szép napot


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 10)

Jé márcsak 14 hozzászólás kell. Alakul ez. Ja ma van az eljegyzési évfordulónk. . Nem mintha ünnepelnénk, de mégis jó hogy ezen a napon volt.


----------



## hazsy (2011 Szeptember 10)

Ahttp://ungparty.net/blog/


----------



## thiklah (2011 Szeptember 10)

Ez egy remek lehetőség, hogy az ember hamar letudja a kötelező 20-at...


----------



## thiklah (2011 Szeptember 10)

aida86: sok boldogságot az évfordulódra!


----------



## thiklah (2011 Szeptember 10)

Amúgy pedig üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## hazsy (2011 Szeptember 10)

6


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok!
Ma regisztráltam és szeretném a húsz hozzászólást összegyűjteni


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

Vagyis nem ma, hanem úgy látom még januárban, csak most értem oda, hogy összegyüjtsem a hozzászólásokat


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

lassan majd csak sikerül


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

remélem


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

ez az 5.


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

a 6.


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

még mindig csak a 7.


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

a 8.


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

a 9.


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

a fele már megvan!kiss


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

a 11.


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

a 12.


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

a 13.


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

a 15.


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

megint 15


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

16


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

17


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

18


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

19


----------



## nagynemarianna (2011 Szeptember 10)

20:4:


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

16 ?


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

nem, csak 15


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

megint 16


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

már csak 4


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

18.


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

egy híján 20


----------



## sherx (2011 Szeptember 10)

yesssssss ez a 20.


----------



## Tantónéne (2011 Szeptember 11)

Hol tudom megnézni, hogy még hány hozzászólást kell gyűjtenem?

Köszi


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 11)

köszönöm


----------



## szamelk1 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Sziasztok! Szeretném a lenti napközis terveket megtekinteni, de sajnos még nem engedi a rendszer


----------



## szamelk1 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Pont 2. és 4. osztályosra lenne szükségem. Az oldal nagyon jó, már rég rátaláltam, csak nem regisztráltam sajnos hamarabb.


----------



## szamelk1 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Még annyit, hogy nagyon rendes mindenkitől, akik saját munkát tesznek fel, mert nem mindenki ilyen önzetlen!!! Üdv!


----------



## szamelk1 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Utánna néztem miért bosszankodtak páran az új fórumozók miatt. Most már értem


----------



## szamelk1 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Sziasztok! Nagyon jó meséket olvasok itt, engedelmetekkel napközis munkám során a későbbiekben hasznosítani fogom! Üdv: szamelk1


----------



## szamelk1 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Sziasztok! Nagyon örülök én is az ötleteknek, köszönöm szépen!


----------



## poker1 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Szia mindenkinek!


----------



## Györgyusz (2011 Szeptember 11)

Köszi


----------



## zsver (2011 Szeptember 11)

sziasztok


----------



## gyöngyi68 (2011 Szeptember 11)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


szia


----------



## gyöngyi68 (2011 Szeptember 11)

sziasztok


----------



## gyöngyi68 (2011 Szeptember 11)

talán menni fog a hozzászólás gyűjtögetés


----------



## gyöngyi68 (2011 Szeptember 11)

elég idétlen dolognak tartom a firkálást


----------



## gyöngyi68 (2011 Szeptember 11)

ez van


----------



## gyöngyi68 (2011 Szeptember 11)

na csak ezen legyek túl


----------



## gyöngyi68 (2011 Szeptember 11)

bocsi mindenkitől


----------



## gyöngyi68 (2011 Szeptember 11)

ti is így kezdtétek?


----------



## gyöngyi68 (2011 Szeptember 11)

ma már nincs kedvem folytatni


----------



## gyöngyi68 (2011 Szeptember 11)

holnap


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## gandal (2011 Szeptember 12)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## gandal (2011 Szeptember 12)

Nagyon tetszik ez a közösségi oldal


----------



## gandal (2011 Szeptember 12)

Ritkán találkoom ilyen rendezett és gondosan felügyelt portállal


----------



## gandal (2011 Szeptember 12)

Eddig is sok sok érdekes témát találtam


----------



## gandal (2011 Szeptember 12)

Néhány témához már írtam hozzá szólást, remélem a jövőben is így lesz


----------



## gandal (2011 Szeptember 12)

Még nem tudtam teljesen feltérképezni a témákat


----------



## gandal (2011 Szeptember 12)

Sajnos nincs túl sok időm a netre


----------



## gandal (2011 Szeptember 12)

Érdeklődési köröm sok rétű


----------



## gandal (2011 Szeptember 12)

Különösen érdekel az egészséggel, gyógyítással kapcsolatos téma csoport


----------



## gandal (2011 Szeptember 12)

Persze érdekel még a fotózás, a zene, a könyvek világa is


----------



## gandal (2011 Szeptember 12)

A poltikát kerülöm, egyáltalán nem érdekel a "hazugság művészete"


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok, 
Egy


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok,
Kettő


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok,
három


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

Négy


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

5


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

6


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

7


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 12)

egyedül is megy


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

8


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 12)

de többen könnyebb


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 12)

még hét


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

11


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 12)

már 15


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

12


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 12)

16


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

13


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 12)

17


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

14


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 12)

18


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

15


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 12)

még 2


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

16


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 12)

20


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

17


----------



## geosz (2011 Szeptember 12)

+ még 1, hogy ne legyen kicentizve


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

18


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

19


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

És most a 20!


----------



## adelinka (2011 Szeptember 12)

Ja, és jó letöltögetést Mindannyiotoknak!


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

1


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

2


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

3


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

4


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

5


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

6


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

7


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

8


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

11


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

12


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

13


----------



## m.nemeth.aniko (2011 Szeptember 12)

*:d*

Köszönöm!


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

14


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

15


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Jó ez az oldal!


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

16


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Hello kemcso!
Klasszak az üzeneteid! ))


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

17


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Nekem is kell 20-at összegyűjtenem.


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

Szia, így kell gyorsan elérni a 20-at  
18


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

Hát hajrá, ez már nekem a 19


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

20


----------



## kemcso (2011 Szeptember 12)

És meg is vagyok ezzel  
További szép napot


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

4


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

5


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

6


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

7


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

8


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

11


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

12


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

13


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

14


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

15


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

16


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

17


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

18


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

19


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

20


----------



## ebag295 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Ezzel megvolnék! Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

Jajj dejó ez, pedig azt hittem sokáig fog tartani a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

:d


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

még 14 üzenet


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

13


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

12


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

11


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

10


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

9


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

8


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

7


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

6


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

5


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

4


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

3


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

2


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

1


----------



## Kikkuci (2011 Szeptember 12)

Köszönöm! Jó számolgatást az újaknak


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Már nagyon szeretném ha összejönne a 20. Babám egyre jobban el van egyedül is, így én tudnék varrni meg minden dolgot készíteni.


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Le szeretnék végre tölteni.


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Szerdán lesz a születésnapom. Remélem arra tényleg összejön.


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Az óra továbbra sem jó, nálam per pillanat 11:16 van.


----------



## turimoni (2011 Szeptember 12)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


 Kedves Melitta! Akár egy verset is küldhetek...20*?


----------



## turimoni (2011 Szeptember 12)

*1*


----------



## turimoni (2011 Szeptember 12)

itt vagyok\\m/


----------



## turimoni (2011 Szeptember 12)

2


----------



## turimoni (2011 Szeptember 12)

:77:Boldog Szülinapot


----------



## aprorigo (2011 Szeptember 12)

Boldog szülinapot!


----------



## giliszt (2011 Szeptember 12)

*...*

hi koszonem szepen


----------



## giliszt (2011 Szeptember 12)

*...*

koszonom


----------



## giliszt (2011 Szeptember 12)




----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Már csak 8 hozzászólás. Ma nagyot voltunk sétálni kisfiammal (3hónapos). Jó hogy még ilyen szép idő van .


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Szerintetek meddig lesz ilyen jó idő?


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 12)

És milyen telünk lesz?


----------



## lacabalo (2011 Szeptember 12)

hm


----------



## lacabalo (2011 Szeptember 12)

ismeretem szerint a hét közepéig.


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 12)

Apósom szerint hétvégéig. Kíváncsi leszek.


----------



## Riffraff (2011 Szeptember 12)

én már unom a meleget


----------



## Riffraff (2011 Szeptember 12)

legyen Ősz  Ne nyár


----------



## Tatunde (2011 Szeptember 13)

Jó ez a meleg


----------



## Tatunde (2011 Szeptember 13)

nem kell fűteni még


----------



## Tatunde (2011 Szeptember 13)

Nem de?


----------



## edinaer (2011 Szeptember 13)

Koszonom a lehetoseget.


----------



## edinaer (2011 Szeptember 13)

Sajnos meg nem vágom tökéletesen a szabályokat, de tetszik a közösség...


----------



## szodizs (2011 Szeptember 13)

Nem sikerült kideritenem, hogyan kell feltölteni zenéket....hüppp


----------



## csage (2011 Szeptember 13)

Ez tényleg jó.


----------



## csage (2011 Szeptember 13)

Már mint az idő.Azt mondják november végén meg érkezik a tél .


----------



## nontech (2011 Szeptember 13)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 13)

Igen. Ott a pont!


----------



## pgypné (2011 Szeptember 13)

sepcsandi írta:


> Erre gondoltál?


Igen. Ott a pont!


----------



## hard86 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Sziasztok kéne nekem 1-2 dolog ezért regeltem hátaha megtalálom.


----------



## hard86 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Nagyon meleg van. Nem hív meg valaki egy frissítő üdítőre?


----------



## hard86 (2011 Szeptember 13)




----------



## hard86 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Sokár lesz még vége a mai napnak mennék már haza a melóbol


----------



## hard86 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Kell még egy pár hozzászólás nem akar valaki kérdezni valamit?? Még azt hiszik hülye vagyok hogy magamban beszélek.


----------



## hard86 (2011 Szeptember 13)

kiss


----------



## hard86 (2011 Szeptember 13)




----------



## hard86 (2011 Szeptember 13)




----------



## hard86 (2011 Szeptember 13)

:shock:


----------



## hard86 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Jók ezek a hangulatjelek.


----------



## hard86 (2011 Szeptember 13)




----------



## hard86 (2011 Szeptember 13)




----------



## hard86 (2011 Szeptember 13)

:9:


----------



## hard86 (2011 Szeptember 13)

:444:


----------



## hard86 (2011 Szeptember 13)




----------



## hard86 (2011 Szeptember 13)

:99:


----------



## sindy69 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Ok! Akkor gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## sindy69 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Remélem meg lesz!


----------



## sindy69 (2011 Szeptember 13)




----------



## sindy69 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Mindenkinek hajrá!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sindy69 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Ügyesek leszünk!


----------



## sindy69 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Akkor majd még gyűjtögetek!


----------



## sindy69 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Ime már a hatodik üzim!


----------



## sindy69 (2011 Szeptember 13)

kiss


----------



## sindy69 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Most gyűjtök először, még nem voltam tag.........


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

1


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

2


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

3


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

4


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

6


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

7


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

Nagyon köszi


----------



## Byrina (2011 Szeptember 13)

Még jobban köszi


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 13)

2


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Tanári kézikönyveket keresek!


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Halloveeni vetélkedőre ötleteket keresek!


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 13)

6


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 13)

7


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 13)

8


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 13)

9


----------



## szkata1980 (2011 Szeptember 13)

10


----------



## zverinec (2011 Szeptember 13)

Köszönöm szépen ezt a topicot, már kezdtem bepánikolni.


----------



## zverinec (2011 Szeptember 13)

Hellóka. Na szeretnék kérni, de mindenhol "kérés a másik topikban". Hát könyvet nem lehet kérni? Meg zenét? Meg dokumentumfilmet? Segitség, hogyan kell?


----------



## nanasier (2011 Szeptember 13)

Kosztolányi Dezső:Őszi reggel
Ezt hozta az ősz. Hűs gyümölcsöket
üvegtálon. Nehéz, sötét-smaragd
szőlőt, hatalmas, jáspisfényü körtét,
megannyi dús, tündöklő ékszerét.
Vízcsöpp iramlik egy kövér bogyóról,
és elgurul, akár a brilliáns.
A pompa ez, részvéttelen, derült,
magába-forduló tökéletesség.
Jobb volna élni. Ámde túl a fák már
aranykezükkel intenek nekem.



Nagyon szeretem az őszt.


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

Kösziiiii 
Jó ütlet verset betenni


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

Fodor Ákos : 
Katarzis-érem

(fej?)

pehelyke, áhí-
tattól visszafojtott lé-
legzetté tettél

(írás?)

Bármihez érek:
te zendülsz. Nyelved lettem,
harangom lettél.


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

Dsida Jenő:
Mosolygó, fáradt kívánság
Jó volna ilyen édes-álmoson
ráfeküdni egy habszínű felhőre,
amíg az égen lopva átoson.
Leejtett kézzel, becsukott szemekkel
aludni rajta, lengve ringatózni
acélkék este, biborfényű reggel.272
Felejtve lenne minden lomha kín,
álmot súgna illatosan ágyam:
vattás-pihés hab, lengő grenadin.
És az Isten sem nézne rám haraggal,
csak mosolyogva suttogná a szélben:
Szegény eltévedt, fáradt kicsi angyal.

)


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

Dsida J.: Nyári pillanatkép
Telt női hús a renyhe, dús kazal.
Egy rőt pipacs, mint bősz ripacs, szaval.
1932.


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)




----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

kiss


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

Kosztolányi D.:
Áldott szegénység


Áldott szegénység, te szelíd, te tiszta,
elhagytál, s én is, jaj, elhagytalak.
Most úgy idézlek, mint a spiritiszta,
éhes, sovány és légies alak.

Mert úgy szerettél, hogy rajongva vissza-
hívlak, te bátor, rongyos és szabad,
ki keserű poharát daccal issza
s tűzzel fakadnak száján a szavak.

De merre vagy? Most tán még mostohábban
élsz egy sötét és vak diákszobában,
olcsó szivart rágsz, vagy tán verset írsz?

Vagy tán fekéllyel fekszel a szemétben,
vagy mit se várva, ifjan és setéten
az asztalodra ráborulva sírsz?


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

Tandori Dezső: Az asztal 

Mackómnak volt egy asztala, 
De eltűnt egyszer éjszaka. 
És ami itt csakugyan nagy baj, 
Reggelre se lett meg az asztal. 
- Hova lett a jó kis asztalom!- 
- És hasztalan vigasztalom. 
Megyünk az asztalboltba, 
Hol az asztalok állnak sorra, 
Komoly asztalok, víg asztalok, 
De mind másik - s mackóm konok. 
Megkérdezem: Hát most mi legyen, 
Ha ez se, meg ez se, meg ez se? 
Legyen újra tegnap este 
Akkor meglenne az asztalom, 
S nem veszne el, állíthatom.


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

Vörös István: Hagyjatok 

Hagyjatok 

fehér csészéből szelíden 
fehér tejet inni, 
piros pohárból borzongva 
piros szörpöt inni, 
kék tányérból jó étvággyal 
égdarabkát venni, 
zöld abrosz fölé hajolva 
egy ananászt nézni.


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

Csoóri Sándor: Helyszínek 

Nem volt soha zsámolyom 
Bár születtem Zámolyon. 

Nem volt lovam, vértem sem, 
Noha éltem Vértesen. 

Rokonaim Vereben, 
Voltak százan kereken. 

Bakos bátyám föld alatt, 
Most is gyöngybúzát arat. 

Gyöngyös, Gyöngyös, dombodon 
Volt két hétig otthonom. 

Csongrád, Makó, Tisza part, 
Nyár-kezetek kitakart. 

Halon éltem hetekig, 
Himbált a víz Szegedig.


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

Csoóri Sándor: Hókutya 

Csináljatok hóembert, 
Én csinálok hókutyát. 
Hosszú szőrű komondort, 
Amilyen még sosem volt. 
Így gondolom, úgy gondolom, 
Kész is már a komondorom. 
Szájában jégcsap, 
Csont helyett azt kap


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

Kovács Barbara: Forró nyár

Forró nyárban, 
Mezítláb a homokon, 
Megsül a talpam, 
Izzad a homlokom. 

Talpamra egy szandál, 
Fejemre egy kalap. 
Szandál és kalap között, 
Tán hűvösen marad.


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

Kovács Barbara: A pöttyös zsebkendő

A pöttyös zsebkendőmet nagyon szeretem. 
Mindig előveszem, nézem nézegetem. 
Nagymamától kaptam, anya ki is mosta, 
illatosította, szépen kivasalta. 

Miért lóg az orrod, nincs talán zsebkendőd? - 
kérdik tőlem gyakran a felnőttek. 
Azt hiszik, hogy nem örülök 
a pöttyös zsebkendőmnek. 

Nem értik, hogy abba nem fújom az orrom, 
pedig mindig, mindig magamnál hordom. 
Este az ágyban a párnámra terítem, 
megsimogatom és melléje fekszem. 

Méghogy orrot fújni ebbe a pöttyösbe!? 
Ha beletrombitálnék az orrom le is törne. 
A pöttyös zsebkendőmet csak szeretgetni lehet, 
ha nagy leszek, megszámolom rajta a pöttyöket


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

Jerzy Kern: A zsiráf a fényképésznél 

Fénykép kellett a zsiráfnak, 
fényképészhez ment vasárnap 
- Le tud engem fényképezni? 
- Kérem! 
- Szépen tud ön fényképezni? 
- Szépen. 
- És a képet most csinálja? 
- Nyomban! 
- Van-e hozzá masinája? 
- Ott van! 
- Nem fog a kép elmozdulni? 
- Kár izgulni! 
- És elférek majd a képen? 
- Csak a fele fér rá, kérem. 
- S mi lesz a másik felemmel? 
- Hát, azt majd külön veszem fel. 
- De remélem, nem lesz drága. 
- Két kép ára. 
- Hátha elférek egy képen! 
- Semmiképpen! 
- Nos, ha másképpen nem megy: rajta! 
Csett: a lába. 
Csett: a torka 

- Kész! 
Fél meg fél az egy egész. 
Uram, roppant vonzó rajta!


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

Kányádi Sándor: Kerekítő 

Amott egy nagy kerek felhő, 
alatta egy kerek erdő, 
kerek erdőn kerek tisztás, 
közepében kicsi kis ház, 
abban lakik Kereki, 
ki az erdőt kerüli.


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

Kányádi Sándor: Felleg hátán felleg 

Felleg hátán felleg 
mendegélnek, mennek. 
Északról le délnek 
mennek, mendegélnek. 

Délről napkeletnek, 
onnan napnyugatnak, 
térülnek, s már újra 
északra vonulnak. 

Elfödik a Napot, 
este el a Holdat. 
Ólmos esőt visznek, 
porka havat hoznak.


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

Tandori Dezső: A crikvenicai medve 

A játékmedve is álmodik. 
És lát De láthatom én azt? 
A mackók fáit, házait, 
ABC-áruházait, 
A játékpolcok árnyait? 
Ember nem tud itt vigaszt. 

Mert  mondja a crikvenicai maci, 
Ha lecsitul a szíve verése  
Fákat látok és házakat, 
ABC-áruházamat, 
Játékpolcokat, árnyakat, 
És ott vagyok  de mégse. 

Hát ezért ül fel hajnaltájt 
Nagy néha egy-egy medve. 
Ki tudja, miféle álmot lát, 
És nem bírja ki fekve.


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

Romhányi József: A bűnbánó elefánt 
Az elefánt elmélázva 
a tópartra kocogott, 
és nem vette észre lent a 
fűben a kis pocokot. 
Szerencsére agyon mégsem taposta, 
csak az egyik lábikóját 
egyengette laposra. 
- Ej, de bánt, ej, de bánt! - 
sopánkodott az elefánt. 
- Hogy sajnállak, szegényke! 
Büntetésül te most tízszer 
ráhághatsz az enyémre!"


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

népköltés: Adj, Isten, meleget

Adj, Isten, meleget, 
Fünek-fának levelet! 
Nyisd ki, Isten, kiskapudat, 
Ereszd be a meleget, 
Zárd ki a hideget!


----------



## metab (2011 Szeptember 13)

Tud valaki letölthető vadnyugati könyvet?


----------



## sziszlala (2011 Szeptember 13)

Móra Ferenc: Zengő ABC 


Aranyalma ághegyen. 

Bari bég a zöld gyepen. 

Cirmos cica egerész. 

Csengő csikó heverész. 

Dongó darázs döngicsél. 

Esik eső, fúj a szél. 

Füsti fecske ficsereg. 

Gerle, galamb kesereg. 

Gyom között gyors gyík szalad. 

Harmatos hajnal hasad. 

Itt van már a zivatar! 

Jó az anya, jót akar. 

Kivirít a kikelet. 

Leveles lesz a liget. 

Lyukas fazék fekete. 

Mese, mese, meskete... 

Nádat a szél legyezi. 

Nyúl a fülét hegyezi. 

Orgonafán méhike. 

Összerezzen őzike. 

Patakparton pipitér. 

Róka szava kicsit ér. 

Susog a sok sasmadár. 

Szilvafára szarka száll. 

Tücsök tarlón hegedül. 

Tyúk az árkon átrepül. 

Uccu, csípd meg, hóha, hó! 

Ürgét fogott a Sajó. 

Vércse vijjog délelőtt. 

Zörgetik a vasfedőt. 

Zsindelyezik a tetőt.


----------



## metab (2011 Szeptember 13)

5.üzenet


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Köszönöm


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Szeretnék tag lenni


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Hány üzenetet kell még írnom???????????


----------



## metab (2011 Szeptember 13)

Még 15-öt


----------



## metab (2011 Szeptember 13)

Keress társasjátékokat


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

15-t még


----------



## metab (2011 Szeptember 13)

Nekem még 6


----------



## metab (2011 Szeptember 13)

már csak 5


----------



## metab (2011 Szeptember 13)

Hány tagja van a canadahun-nak


----------



## nanasier (2011 Szeptember 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## metab (2011 Szeptember 13)

Meg van a 20 üzenet


----------



## Tresiana (2011 Szeptember 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Tresiana (2011 Szeptember 13)

Először azt hittem hogy vagy írsz 20 hozzászólást, VAGY vársz két napot, hogy letölthess... 
Vagy mindkettő kell hozzá?


----------



## Tresiana (2011 Szeptember 13)

ez a 15.


----------



## Tresiana (2011 Szeptember 13)

tizenhat


----------



## Tresiana (2011 Szeptember 13)

tizenhét


----------



## Tresiana (2011 Szeptember 13)

tizennyolc


----------



## Tresiana (2011 Szeptember 13)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Tresiana (2011 Szeptember 13)

Végre a 20.


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## jutka1818 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Még 1


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Helló!


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Akkor kezdem.


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Tök jó az oldal!


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Örülök, hogy rátok találtam!


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Annyi minden van itt!


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Azt se tudom, hová menjek!


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Ez a hetedik.


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Akkor még tizenhárom.


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Az élet szép!


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

De alacsony a kerítés!


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Tudjátok, hogy ma kedd van?


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Akkor holnap szerda lesz?


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

De lehet, hogy ma péntek 13. van?


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Az nem lehet, hiszen kedd van.


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Ja, ezt már írtam.


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

De nem baj, mert így már csak 4 kell!


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Három!


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Kettő!


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Egy!


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Zéró!


----------



## gipszecske (2011 Szeptember 13)

Igeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen! Üdv Mindenkinek! Alig várom, hogy lássam a képeket!


----------



## Pityu1989 (2011 Szeptember 13)

helló belló


----------



## Pityu1989 (2011 Szeptember 13)

hehe gipszkecske


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Mert tetszik*:

Varró Dániel- Kötődő nevelés*
(ezt a gyermekünk szalvétával
letakart feje fölött
falatozva kell mondogatni)

Mutogatnak sokat énrám:
"de helyes kis batyu, lám!"
Hisz a hátára kötözve
cipel engem anyukám.

Vagy előre, a hasára
kötöz erszényszerűen,
azután így tereget, meg
vacsorázgat derűsen.

S ha elöl van a kendő,
mibe engem kötözött,
megesik, hogy a fejemre
potyog egy kis körözött.

A kötődő nevelésnek
folyománya az a tény,
hogy a gyermek leevődik,
ha nincs szalvéta a fején.


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Már csak 3 hozzászólás és tölthetek.


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Ma fogorvosnál voltam, egész túlélhető volt. Csak tömtek.


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 13)

3 hónapos kisbabám már bedobta a szunyát. Lehet nekem is ezt kéne tennem. Sőt. MEgyek is főleg, hogy megvan a 20.


----------



## aida86 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Na még egy utolsó, biztos ami biztos.. Mindjárt ac milán -barcelona meccs.


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

ez igen


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

nem semmi, amit itt találtam


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

úgyhogy kösz


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

remek


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

nemsokára meglesz a mai terv


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

még 1


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

és lehet aludni!!!


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

pedig vannak itt nagyon érdekes témák...


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

hi
mi a téma?


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

kellenek az üzenetek de már álmos is vagyok


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

így hogy lesz 20 üzi


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Szeretném itt is megköszönni hogy tagja lehetek eme nagyszerű társaságnak.


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

főleg hogy magamban kell beszélnem


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 13)

KollerN írta:


> főleg hogy magamban kell beszélnem




itt vagyok, beszélgess velem


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Akkor én bemutatkoznék. Melinda a becsületes nevem, két gyönyörű kisfiam van. A nagyobbik 10 éves és 5. osztályos a kicsi 5 éves és középső csoportos.


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

ha csak számolok is érvényes a hsz?


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

az a baj hogy nem látom ki mit ír csak ha állandóan frissítek az meg ahogy látom lassú


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 13)

imádom a kreatív dolgokat szeretek gobelinezni, a keresztszemessel barátkozom. Próbáltam a szalvétatechnikát és számtalan más érdekes dolgot.


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

úgy néz ki, hogy igen


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 13)

KollerN írta:


> az a baj hogy nem látom ki mit ír csak ha állandóan frissítek az meg ahogy látom lassú




hát én mindent látok amit írsz.


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

kotrics79 írta:


> imádom a kreatív dolgokat szeretek gobelinezni, a keresztszemessel barátkozom. Próbáltam a szalvétatechnikát és számtalan más érdekes dolgot.


na nekem ezek biztos nem mennének kézügyesség híjján


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

húha, meggyorsultak a dolgok


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

belekell húzni mert már lassan takarodó


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 13)

:55::55::55:


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

jaj de széééééééééép


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

így még nincs alvás


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

15


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

de mindjárt lesz


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

csak elkell szabadulni a gép elől


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

már akinek


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

ez nehéz


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

nem az csak..... mégis


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

közel a cél...nem hagy nyugodni


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

még 2


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

látom látom jól haladsz


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

de kell a 48 óra is nem?


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

vagy azon már túl vagy?


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

igen, már régebben regiztem, csak nem volt kedvem 20 mondvacsinált üzenetet küldeni


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

hogy kéne hogy rögtön lássam az üzeneteket amint írt valaki és ne keljen frissítenem az oldalt állandóan?


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

de hála nektek úgy tűnik, kész vagyok


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 13)

Sziasztok)))) lefagyott a gépem erre alig találtam vissza.


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

de látom mostmár meg van a 20. is neked gratulálok  eme nagy sikeredhez


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 13)

én is nagyon nagyon várom már a 2 nap leteltét, rengeteg csudi jó dolgot láttam itt az oldalon és remélem én is sok szépet fogok tudni feltölteni.


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

kotrics79 írta:


> Sziasztok)))) lefagyott a gépem erre alig találtam vissza.



hali megint
fő hogy visszatértél sikeresen


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 13)

KollerN írta:


> de látom mostmár meg van a 20. is neked gratulálok  eme nagy sikeredhez





neked is mindjárt megvan


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

kotrics79 írta:


> neked is mindjárt megvan



jéé tényleg


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 13)

KollerN írta:


> hali megint
> fő hogy visszatértél sikeresen




köszi

nem is tudom hogy eddig ez az oldal hol bujkált, évek óta bújom a netet de még nem találtam eddig rá.


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

itt a cél köszönöm a jelenlévők hahatós együttműködését, már csak két


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

nap (ez lemaradt)


----------



## KollerN (2011 Szeptember 13)

na jó éjt mindenkinek


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 13)

KollerN írta:


> nap (ez lemaradt)




gratuliiiiiiiiii, remélem azért lesznek témák még ahol összefutunk


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 13)

KollerN írta:


> na jó éjt mindenkinek




jó éjszakát kívánok én is mindenkinek, elteszem magam holnapra


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

hát meg volt a 20, de ami érdekelt, az még elmaradt...


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

még mindig azt írje, hogy nem vagyok jogosult...


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

úgyhogy mi kell még?


----------



## kukac1111111 (2011 Szeptember 13)

2010 novemberétől már eltelt 2 nap, vagy nem?


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 13)

*ok*

ok


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 13)

*sziasztok*

sziasztok


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 13)

*neurománc*

A neurománcot akarom letölteni


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 13)

lehet nem elég a 20?


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 13)

5


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 13)

*6*

6


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 13)

*7*

7


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 14)

*9*

9


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 14)

8888888888888888888888888


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 14)

10


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 14)

11 életemben nem csináltam még ilyen unalmas dolgot...


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 14)

12


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 14)

13 télen nyáron


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 14)

14 nincs kémény


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 14)

15 nem vagyok tök


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 14)

16 sakk és majd nem matt


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 14)

17 még majdnem 7


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 14)

18 nekem 8


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 14)

19 egyhiján


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 14)

20


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 14)

21


----------



## bumb (2011 Szeptember 14)

tudtam hogy kamu


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

1


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

2


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

3


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

4


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

5


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

6


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

7


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

8


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

9


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

10


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

még 9


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

még 8


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

még 7


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

még 6


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

még 5


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

még 4


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

még 3


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

még 2


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

még 1


----------



## hkori (2011 Szeptember 14)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## Andus2 (2011 Szeptember 14)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## madárbirs (2011 Szeptember 14)

1kiss


----------



## madárbirs (2011 Szeptember 14)

:lol:


----------



## madárbirs (2011 Szeptember 14)

3


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 14)

koszi szepen a sok klassz mintat!


----------



## ertekaron (2011 Szeptember 14)

*kösz a tippet*

köszi



Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


----------



## ertekaron (2011 Szeptember 14)

*vicc1*

Molla
Sírva fut haza a molla lánya, és panaszolja, hogy a férje jól megverte. Erre a molla fog egy botot, és jól elveri lányát, majd így szól hozzá:
- Menj haza, és mondd meg a férjednek: egy mollát nem lehet megalázni. Ha ő megveri a molla lányát, a molla megveri az ő feleségét.


----------



## ertekaron (2011 Szeptember 14)

*vic2*

Szakmák
A bankár az, aki kölcsönadja az esernyőjét, ha süt a nap és visszaveszi, ha elered az eső.

A közgazdász az, aki holnap megmondja, ma miért nem jöttek be azok a dolgok, amiket tegnap megjósolt.

A biztosítási kárszakértő az, aki képes egy bombát vinni a repülőgépre, mert tudja, hogy szinte lehetetlen, hogy egy gépen egyszerre két bomba legyen.

A statisztikus az, aki jól számol, de unalmasabb, mint egy könyvelő.

A matematikus olyan, mint egy vak, aki egy sötét szobában keres egy macskát, ami sose volt ott.

A programozó az, aki zsenálisan megold egy problémát, ami addig nem volt probléma.

Az ügyvéd az, aki ír egy 100 oldalas dokumentumot azzal a címmel, hogy: Kivonat.

A konzultáns az, aki megnézi az órát a csuklódon, majd megmondja, mennyi a poontos idő.

A pszichológus az, aki a többi férfi reakcióit figyeli a szobában, ha bejön egy bombanő.

A professzor az, aki mások alvása közben beszél. A dékán az, aki maga is elalszik.

A bizottság olyan szervezet, ami órák munkájával perceket spórol meg.


----------



## ertekaron (2011 Szeptember 14)

madárbirs írta:


> 3


----------



## ertekaron (2011 Szeptember 14)




----------



## bamber (2011 Szeptember 14)

Adjon isten minden jót .


----------



## ertekaron (2011 Szeptember 14)




----------



## ertekaron (2011 Szeptember 14)

Óvakodj!
Óvakodj az állatoktól, ha inni mennek!
És az emberektől, ha inni voltak!


----------



## ertekaron (2011 Szeptember 14)

Úgyvéd
- Jó napot kívánok! - hazudta az ügyvéd.


----------



## ertekaron (2011 Szeptember 14)

Ciki sztorik - valós történetek
Az előttem haladó autó hátsó szélvédőjére ki volt ragasztva egy "Baba a fedélzeten" matrica. Alatta filctollal: "Anyós meg a csomagtartóban".


----------



## ertekaron (2011 Szeptember 14)

Koleszterin
Csinos, fiatal doktornő jön a faluba. Ismerkedik a környezettel, elbeszélget az emberekkel.
- Józsi bátyám, például mit evett tegnap?
- Hát reggelit nyolc tojásból, szalonnával, ebédre csülkös bablevest, vacsorára pedig szalonnát meg kolbászt.
- És hogy áll a koleszterinje?
- Mint a cövek doktornő, mint a cövek! - büszkélkedik az öreg.


----------



## ertekaron (2011 Szeptember 14)

Börtönben
Egy ember veri a falat a börtöncellában.
- Az ügyvédemmel akarok beszélni! Az ügyvédemmel akarok beszélni! ...
Odaszól az őr.
- Rossz falat ütöget jóember, az ügyvéd úr a másik oldali cellában ül.


----------



## oprea (2011 Szeptember 14)

Ha kell valami, szóljatok...


----------



## oprea (2011 Szeptember 14)

Talán segíthetek


----------



## oprea (2011 Szeptember 14)

Szép napot.


----------



## oprea (2011 Szeptember 14)

Jó napot.


----------



## oprea (2011 Szeptember 14)

Meg kell lenni 20 hozzászólásnak? De miért?


----------



## oprea (2011 Szeptember 14)

Ez nagyon sok, főleg ha nincs téma.


----------



## oprea (2011 Szeptember 14)

nem tudok eleget írni.


----------



## oprea (2011 Szeptember 14)

sziasztok


----------



## oprea (2011 Szeptember 14)

hogy vagytok?


----------



## oprea (2011 Szeptember 14)

kell 20 hozzászólás


----------



## oprea (2011 Szeptember 14)

mert le szeretnék tölteni valamit


----------



## oprea (2011 Szeptember 14)

Viccet nem tudok


----------



## Andy Lightning (2011 Szeptember 14)

Yalan írta:


> Sziasztok,
> ebben az evben step by step ovodaban fogok dolgozni. Szamomra ez uj kihivas, es szeretnek segitseget kerni (otleteket a kozpontokban valo munkahoz). Elore is koszonom, minden tanacs nagyon jol jon


Egy a lényeg: A gyerekekkel kedvesnek és megértőnek kell lenni


----------



## Andy Lightning (2011 Szeptember 14)

Nekem nem esett le...


----------



## Katka 46 (2011 Szeptember 14)

A munkámhoz kapcsolódó fórumok mellett szerintem itt is gyakran megfordulok majd.


----------



## Katka 46 (2011 Szeptember 14)

Imádok sütni...


----------



## Katka 46 (2011 Szeptember 14)

főzni...


----------



## GERGŐNÉ KELEMEN (2011 Szeptember 14)

kalap


----------



## Katka 46 (2011 Szeptember 14)

Ide nagyon gyakran fogok járni.

Rengeteg hasznos hozzászólást olvastam...

...és az nagyon tetszik, hogy a munkám során használható, gyakorlati dolgokat "kínálnak" a hozzászólók.



Yalan írta:


> Sziasztok,
> ebben az evben step by step ovodaban fogok dolgozni. Szamomra ez uj kihivas, es szeretnek segitseget kerni (otleteket a kozpontokban valo munkahoz). Elore is koszonom, minden tanacs nagyon jol jon



Szia! Milyen az a step by step ovi?


----------



## Katka 46 (2011 Szeptember 14)

Már alig várom, hogy "igazi" használója lehessek az oldalnak...


----------



## Andy Lightning (2011 Szeptember 14)

Nah nem hittem volna, hogy ilyenek is történhetnek...
Gigi: XD


----------



## Katka 46 (2011 Szeptember 14)

...nekem is van a tarsolyomban egy-két ötlet, amit szívesen megosztok másokkal is.


----------



## Andy Lightning (2011 Szeptember 14)

Targenor írta:


> Szia!
> Én az ACDSee progit használom, abban van kicsinyítés (resize) opció, de ez fizetős.
> Biztosan van más progi is, ami esetleg ingyenes, de a többit nem ismerem.
> Még ezt találtam, rmélem segít egy kicsit...:
> ...


Az ACD-ből nincs próbaverziós változat?


----------



## Andy Lightning (2011 Szeptember 14)

Erre a démán elnevette magát.
- Ez nem vicces kérem! -tajtékzott a hölgy.
De a démon csak tovább nevetett, és hirtelen a nő felé nyúlt...


----------



## Andy Lightning (2011 Szeptember 14)




----------



## Andy Lightning (2011 Szeptember 14)

,,Aki fogad veszít! És én nyerni szeretek!" -by egy nagy ember XD


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 14)

koszi a sok ertekes anyagot!


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 14)

a sindelar valakinek meg van?


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 14)

szeretnem en is letolteni a diszlexia prevencios lapokat, de nem sikerul (


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 14)

sziasztok én is újra itt.


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 14)

és mindjárt én is megleszek))


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 14)

4


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 14)

3


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 14)

2


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 14)

1


----------



## kotrics79 (2011 Szeptember 14)

0000


----------



## GAVISA (2011 Szeptember 14)

*gyüjtögetés*

Ma nagyon szép idő volt, egyáltalán nem őszi, imádom


----------



## GAVISA (2011 Szeptember 14)

*gyüjtögetés*

Nagyon szeretném ha ilyen idő lenne vagy decemberig


----------



## GAVISA (2011 Szeptember 14)

*gyüjtögetés*

33,11,22


----------



## GAVISA (2011 Szeptember 14)

*gyüjtögetés*

abc,abc,abc,abc,


----------



## GAVISA (2011 Szeptember 14)

*gyüjtögetés*

abc,ab,a,cba,bc.c,


----------



## GAVISA (2011 Szeptember 14)

*gyüjtögetés*

van még, van még


----------



## GAVISA (2011 Szeptember 14)

*gyüjtögetés*

mennyi van még


----------



## GAVISA (2011 Szeptember 14)

*gyüjtögetés*

sok sok sok sok


----------



## GAVISA (2011 Szeptember 14)

*gyüjtögetés*

nem is kevés


----------



## GAVISA (2011 Szeptember 14)

*gyüjtögetés*

azé halad már a dolog


----------



## GAVISA (2011 Szeptember 14)

*gyüjtögetés*

egyszer ez is végét ér


----------



## GAVISA (2011 Szeptember 14)

*gyüjtögetés*

vagy is inkább elkezdődik


----------



## GAVISA (2011 Szeptember 14)

*gyüjtögetés*

érdekesnek nem mondható


----------



## GAVISA (2011 Szeptember 14)

*gyüjtögetés*

de épületesnek sem


----------



## GAVISA (2011 Szeptember 14)

*gyüjtögetés*

ez az utsó, de jó de jó dejó ja az dió pótló


----------



## Gucus (2011 Szeptember 15)

sosem lesz meg a 20


----------



## Gucus (2011 Szeptember 15)

na de sziasztok


----------



## Gucus (2011 Szeptember 15)

ühüm ühüm a fele


----------



## Gucus (2011 Szeptember 15)

miért kell különben ez a 20 hozzászólásos izé, ha mindenki azon küzd, hogy túl legyen rajta?


----------



## Gucus (2011 Szeptember 15)

még van 1 pár


----------



## Gucus (2011 Szeptember 15)

ajaj jaj


----------



## Gucus (2011 Szeptember 15)

hajaj


----------



## Gucus (2011 Szeptember 15)

háát hihetetlen


----------



## Gucus (2011 Szeptember 15)

igen, talán reformálni kéne ezen a dolgon


----------



## Gucus (2011 Szeptember 15)

ez egy fárasztó kiskapu


----------



## Gucus (2011 Szeptember 15)

és uncsi is


----------



## Gucus (2011 Szeptember 15)

de már csak 2


----------



## Gucus (2011 Szeptember 15)

végre letölthetek


----------



## Gucus (2011 Szeptember 15)

azért köszi a kiskaput


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Szeptember 15)

*Apáczai*

Sziasztok!

Az én ABC-m, Gyöngybetűk, meg Az én matematikám 1. osztályhoz kellene most működő interaktív anyag.

Köszönöm!


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

szintén új


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

illetve annyira nem...


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

már márciusban regisztráltam


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

de akkor sem tetszett ez a...


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

... 20 hozzászólásos szabály


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

viszont tetszenek a szójátékok a többi topikban


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

benéztem oda is


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

de itt talán gyorsabb lesz


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

miért van a...


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

... 20 másodperces szabály?


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

gyorsan írok, és mindig várnom kell


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

már csak 6 kell


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

de már csak 5


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

20 másodperc megint...


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

végre!


----------



## Dottka (2011 Szeptember 15)

sajnos még mindig nem jó...


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

20


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

18


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

6


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

4


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

3


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

2


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

1


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

20


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

18


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## patyi8 (2011 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## fongab (2011 Szeptember 15)

sziasztok


----------



## fongab (2011 Szeptember 15)

Az első osztályban a tanító néni megkérdezi:
- Mit mond a tehén?
- Múú.
- Mit mond a macska?
- Miáúúú.
- Remek! És az egér?
- Klikk!


----------



## Cui (2011 Szeptember 15)

*üdv*

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Cui (2011 Szeptember 15)

*üdv*

2


----------



## Cui (2011 Szeptember 15)

*üdv*

3


----------



## Cui (2011 Szeptember 15)

*üdv*

és 4


----------



## Cui (2011 Szeptember 15)

*üdv*

és 5


----------



## Cui (2011 Szeptember 15)

*üdv*

és azt hiszem 6


----------



## Cui (2011 Szeptember 15)

*üdv*

és itt a 7


----------



## Cui (2011 Szeptember 15)

*üdv*

és 8


----------



## Cui (2011 Szeptember 15)

*üdv*

és 9


----------



## Cui (2011 Szeptember 15)

*üdv*

és itt a 10


----------



## Andy Lightning (2011 Szeptember 15)

dzsutti írta:


> Gyerekkel elkészíthető memória játék jégkrémmel. Neten találtam.Ki kell nyomtatni 2 példányban és már csak a jégkrém pálcikákra van szükség.



Ez nagyon jó  Még nem próbáltam ki, de délután majd megteszem.


----------



## Andy Lightning (2011 Szeptember 15)

Mr. Cs írta:


> legalabbis kimatekozhatod hogy mikor lesz joido a kerekparozashoz



Ahol én vagyok, ott eléggé meleg van, kéne már a lehűlés :/


----------



## Andy Lightning (2011 Szeptember 15)

Vaca írta:


> Kérésetekre feltöltöm, remélem ezt meg tudjátok nyitni.



Köszi, ez kellet nekem is.


----------



## Andy Lightning (2011 Szeptember 15)

daibo írta:


> Szia! Szerintem működik, lényegtelen, hogy ebookot vagy papír alapú könyvet olvasol. De, próbáld ki és oszd meg velünk a tapasztalatodat. üdv daibo



Szerintem is működik.


----------



## Andy Lightning (2011 Szeptember 15)

sztjeromos írta:


> Kedves Tanulótársak!
> Én viszont a 'Twenty but one' társalgási jegyzetet keresem, ki tud róla?
> Köszönök minden segítséget,
> Sztjeromos



Valahol már megtaláltam én is egyszer, majd szólok ha meglesz.


----------



## Andy Lightning (2011 Szeptember 15)

Aeren írta:


> Mennyivel egyszerűbb lenne ha te fogadnád meg ezt a kijelentést...
> 
> Egyébként miért lenne szükség istenre ahhoz hogy aggódjunk?
> Az emberiség előállítja magának az összes problémát amire szüksége van.
> Ha egy nap eljutunk oda hogy a bolygónk lakhatatlanná válik akkor az se a jó isten miatt lesz.



A lényeg nem változik: Vigyázzunk a földünkre, tegyük meg, amit tudunk


----------



## Andy Lightning (2011 Szeptember 15)

muddler83 írta:


> ajánlom mindenkinek a Kedves Isten című könyvet (The Color Purple), aki úgy érzi, nehezen tudja rendezni a gondolatait



Én is csak támogatni tudom ezt a könyvet, már vagy 3-szor elolvastam, és tényleg segít.


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni




Sziasztok szeretnék zenét tölteni


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

Szombatra kellene mert esküvőn énekelek!


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

Valahogy még meg is kellenen tanulnom szombatig a zenével együtt


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

Mit szóltok a a Való Világhoz?


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

Szerintem a legjobbak kerültek be addig


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

Kíváncsi leszek a mai beszavazóra


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

Olyan nehéz ide bekerülni


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

Nem tudok ennyit írni meg kell szenvedni érte


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

Segítsetek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

Tavaly megpróbáltam a Megasztárt és nem jutottam be pedig................


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

Sajnos aki nem tud énekelni az kerül be, mert az csinálja a showt


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

Csak a másik jótól meg elveszik a lehetőséget!


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

Milyen számmal kell indulni, hogy siker legyen?


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

Már csak 6 hozzászólás!


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

Hello
Szia


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Hadd töltsek már le


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

Ha Dunáról nem fújna.....................


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

Mindjárt nyertem Yuppy


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

hahó


----------



## simoniaszep (2011 Szeptember 15)

végre már!!!!


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

Nagyon hasznos anyagok, köszönöm!!!


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

alig várom, hogy megnézhessem dokumentumokat is, képeket is, még új vagyok, de nagyon hasznos dolgokat találtam, már egy-két kattintással is!!!


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

de sok jó dolog van itt!!!


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

Hát ez nagyon édes!!


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

Köszönöm, nagyon jó!


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

Én nagyon , én is óvodaped. vagyok, sajnos még nem tudom megnézni az anyagokat, de nagyszerű dolgokat olvashatok így is!!!!


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

Nagyon kiváncsi lennék rá én is, nagyon szuper ez az oldal!!


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

Ezt én is szívesen letölteném, de jó!!én ezt még nem is hallottam!!!mondokaként ismerős, de dallammal nem!


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

DPT-tesztre én is kiváncsi lennék??én nem ismerem


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

Iskolaérettségi vizsgálatra nagyon kiváncsi lennék, nálunk most minőségbizt.feladatként foglalkozunk vele, sajni nem tudom megnézni


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

jaj de megnézném, ez a weboldal nagyon jÓ!!!még csak ismerkedem vele, de szuper!sajna még nem tudom megnézni


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

sajnos nem tudom megnézni


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

de jó ötlet!!!!!kár hogy még nem tudom megnézni!!!


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

de kiváncsi lennék erre!!!!!pont ilyesmit kereseK


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

fejlesztő feladatlapok biztos hasznosak lehetnek, érdekelneremélem majd rájövök hogy működik ez a weboldal


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

Víz téma is érdekes lehet, sajnos nem tudom megnézni


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

Nagyon kiváncsi lennék ráde nem tudom megnézni


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

Tépőzáras?kisgyerekeknek nagyon jó lehet!sajni nem tudom megnézni


----------



## Leyla37 (2011 Szeptember 15)

sajnos doc. nem tudom megnézni, de köszönöm!!!ezt is!nagyon jó kis oldal!


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

*Felmérés*

Szia!Nekem is arra lenne szükségem.


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

*1*

1


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

2


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

3


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

4


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

5


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

6


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

7


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

8


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

9


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

10


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

11


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

12


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

13


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

14


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

15


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

16


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

17


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

18


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

19


----------



## Tkornel (2011 Szeptember 16)

20


----------



## piros55 (2011 Szeptember 16)

*Hello !*


----------



## lacka01 (2011 Szeptember 16)




----------



## lacka01 (2011 Szeptember 16)

tr


----------



## balium (2011 Szeptember 16)

mayday


----------



## Tibke64 (2011 Szeptember 16)

szép napot mindenkinek!!


----------



## wotton (2011 Szeptember 16)

*keresztszemes*

Sziasztok kreatív társak!

Sün vagy mókus keresztszemes mintát keresek már napok óta.


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

Sziasztok!

Ahhoz képest,h mikor regeltem ez az első bejegyzésem.


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

De talán nem az utolsó, szóval....


----------



## AnnieM (2011 Szeptember 16)

...csak összejön az a 20


----------



## agi_ka (2011 Szeptember 16)

hahó


----------



## agi_ka (2011 Szeptember 16)

jó,


----------



## agi_ka (2011 Szeptember 16)

hogy


----------



## agi_ka (2011 Szeptember 16)

van egy ilyen


----------



## agi_ka (2011 Szeptember 16)

az olyan lustáknak,


----------



## agi_ka (2011 Szeptember 16)

mint amilyen én vagyok


----------



## agi_ka (2011 Szeptember 16)

Írok valami normálisat is:


----------



## agi_ka (2011 Szeptember 16)

ajánlom mindenkinek


----------



## agi_ka (2011 Szeptember 16)

a Tanu című könyvet


----------



## agi_ka (2011 Szeptember 16)

a film változata is elkészült


----------



## agi_ka (2011 Szeptember 16)

Lényeg, hogy: "az élet nem habostorta, elvtársak"


----------



## agi_ka (2011 Szeptember 16)

fő a szocialista szellem vasútja


----------



## agi_ka (2011 Szeptember 16)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 16)

Koszi a feltoltott anygokat?


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 16)

felkialtojelt akartam, bocsi...


----------



## sziu (2011 Szeptember 16)

20


----------



## sziu (2011 Szeptember 16)

19


----------



## sziu (2011 Szeptember 16)

18


----------



## sziu (2011 Szeptember 16)

17


----------



## sziu (2011 Szeptember 16)

16[hide][/hide]


----------



## sziu (2011 Szeptember 16)

[HIDE][/HIDE][HIDE][/HIDE][HIDE][/HIDE][HIDE][/HIDE]u6re76teszutdsrutzd8uzr676rd uzrdec 76e4865r9i76tr98v75r857r976


----------



## sziu (2011 Szeptember 16)

14141414141414513454345412541


----------



## sziu (2011 Szeptember 16)

11111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Andrea 11 (2011 Szeptember 17)

Üdv Mindenkinek, olvastam, értem, és köszönöm!


----------



## zsobro1984 (2011 Szeptember 17)

na ez a hippolyt nagyon nagy


----------



## zsobro1984 (2011 Szeptember 17)

nagyon jo


----------



## zsobro1984 (2011 Szeptember 17)

sazeretem a konyveket


----------



## zsobro1984 (2011 Szeptember 17)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## zsobro1984 (2011 Szeptember 17)

mindenkit udvozlok itt a canadahun-on


----------



## zsobro1984 (2011 Szeptember 17)

valaki nem tudna egy kis bud spenceest feltenni?


----------



## zsobro1984 (2011 Szeptember 17)

valaki nemtenné fel a hippolyt filmet?


----------



## zsobro1984 (2011 Szeptember 17)

nagyon megkoszonném


----------



## zsobro1984 (2011 Szeptember 17)

beethoven?


----------



## zsobro1984 (2011 Szeptember 17)

Kelemen Kabátban?


----------



## zsobro1984 (2011 Szeptember 17)

ô


----------



## kiria (2011 Szeptember 17)

hello


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

1


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

2


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

3


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

4


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

5


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

6


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

7


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

8


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

9


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

10


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

11


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

12


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

13


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

14


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

15


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

16


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

17


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

18


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

19


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

20


----------



## pityuka3212 (2011 Szeptember 17)

thx


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 17)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 17)

első


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 17)

második


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 17)

harmadik


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 17)

negyedik


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 17)

ötödik


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 17)

hatodik


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 17)

hetedik


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 17)

nyolcadik


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 17)

kilencedik


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 17)

tizedik


----------



## szab777 (2011 Szeptember 17)

sziasztok!


----------



## ancsa81 (2011 Szeptember 17)

szia!


----------



## ancsa81 (2011 Szeptember 17)

gratulálok!


----------



## ancsa81 (2011 Szeptember 17)

ügyes vagy


----------



## ancsa81 (2011 Szeptember 17)

nekem


----------



## ancsa81 (2011 Szeptember 17)

is


----------



## ancsa81 (2011 Szeptember 17)

meglesz


----------



## ancsa81 (2011 Szeptember 17)

remélem


----------



## ancsa81 (2011 Szeptember 17)

gratulálok


----------



## ancsa81 (2011 Szeptember 17)

1


----------



## ancsa81 (2011 Szeptember 17)

második


----------



## ancsa81 (2011 Szeptember 17)

harmadik


----------



## ancsa81 (2011 Szeptember 17)

negyedik


----------



## ancsa81 (2011 Szeptember 17)

ötödik


----------



## Katka 46 (2011 Szeptember 17)

Dooorci írta:


> *Óvodásoknak, ki**siskolásoknak*
> Verselős-színező
> Rajzoljunk egy lapra gyümölcsöket, s tegyük a gyermek elé az asztalra. Majd mondjuk el a következő versikét:​ "Saláta-bokorba
> terem a kis udvarba.
> ...


Szia!
De hol van hozzá a "melléklet"?


----------



## SilentG (2011 Szeptember 17)

Szia! Mindenkinek!
Legyetek rosszak!


----------



## nervy (2011 Szeptember 18)

üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## mretromese (2011 Szeptember 18)

Köszönöm


----------



## mretromese (2011 Szeptember 18)

*köszönöm*

Köszönöm


----------



## mretromese (2011 Szeptember 18)

Köszönöm!


----------



## mretromese (2011 Szeptember 18)

Köszönöm!


----------



## mretromese (2011 Szeptember 18)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Nóra 81 (2011 Szeptember 18)

Hú ez jó lehet!


----------



## Nóra 81 (2011 Szeptember 18)

Ha megvan a 2 hozzászólásom rákattanok


----------



## Nóra 81 (2011 Szeptember 18)

Ja 20


----------



## Nóra 81 (2011 Szeptember 18)

Úgy látom átmegyek máshová....


----------



## dapeti (2011 Szeptember 18)

*tetszik*

Sziasztok!

Szeretném elkezdeni a hozzászólások gyarapítását..


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

Remelem en is boldogulni fogok!! Nehany napja jelentkeztem be, sok szupe dologgal talaloztam maris.


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

En is gondolkodom hogy valami ertelemset irjak... amellett hogy en is szeretnem hogy meglegyen a 20 darab.. )


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

nem tudom hany uzenetem van eddig... hol nezhetenm meg?


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

15


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

16


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

17


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

18


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

19


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

remelem az utolso!!!!!!!!


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

Udvozlok mindenkit!


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

Orulok, hogy ratalaltam a Canadahun-ra!


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

MOst eppen a 20 hozzaszolast gyujtom...


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

Nem tudom hol tartok...


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

es nem is tudom hol kell megnezni...


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

azt irja ki, hogy meg mindig nincs meg a 20...


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

ugy tunik nem tudok szamolni


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

vagy csak meg nem aktualizalta az infokat az oldal?


----------



## rua (2011 Szeptember 18)

most itt hagyom kicsit gondolkodni, aztan vissznezek kesobb.


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

1


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

2


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

3


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

4


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

5


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

6


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

7


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

8


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

9


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

10


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

11


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

12


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

13


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

14 huh már mindjá jók leszünk


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

15


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

16


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

17


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

18


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

19


----------



## BigIce (2011 Szeptember 18)

20


----------



## zolnaizita (2011 Szeptember 18)

**

Ez a honlap nagyszerű!


----------



## zolnaizita (2011 Szeptember 18)

*Hobbim*

Nagyon érdekel az ezoterika, és nagyon klassz dolog, hogy itt sok hozzám hasonló érdeklődésű ember lelhető fel!


----------



## zolnaizita (2011 Szeptember 18)

*kérdés*

Kedves Tagok? Van köztetek olyan ember, aki hozzám hasonlóan imádja a kutyákat?


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 18)

*reply*



Spanky írta:


> :656:


That is so true!


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 18)

udvozlok mindenkit


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 18)

Legyen Szep Napotok!!


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 18)

Koszonom Minden Kedves Tag Reszvetelet!


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 18)

Koszonom h ide csatlakozhattam


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 18)

Udvozlok mindenkit!


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 18)

)


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 18)

Boldog szuletesnapot kivanok!


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 18)

Sok sikert!


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 18)

Udvozlok Mindenkit!


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 18)

Kellemes olvasast es szep napot kivanok Mindenkinek!!


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Koszonet az oldalert!!


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Udvozlok minden kedves olvasot es joszandeku embert!


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Nagyon hasznos lap


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Gratulalok a moderatoroknak es tovabbi jo munkat kivanok!


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 19)

szep napot mindenkinek!!


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Koszonom


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Koszonet az oldalert!!


----------



## csilla2011 (2011 Szeptember 19)

)


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Szeptember 19)

*Hali*

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Úgy látom elég sokan látogatják ezt a honlapot.


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Szeptember 19)

És kik a bolondok ? Milyen is a házuk?


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Pacalhoz! Szerintem a legfinomabb a csülkös pacal!


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Azt hiszem jövőre szükségünk lesz ezekre a receptekre!


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Ezek a sütemények igen jól hangzanak .


----------



## dorka3 (2011 Szeptember 19)

És akkor hol vannak a receptek ?


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Nagyon tetszik a fórum!


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Sok hasznos dologhoz lehet hozzájutni!


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Már régóta figyelemmel kísérem.


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Most leginkább a német tanuláshoz szeretnék nézni dolgokat!


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Nagyon szeretek horgolni és tortákat sütni, ha valakit érdekel szívesen küldök mintát, illetve receptet.


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Most itthon vagyok a kisfiammal gyed-en.


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Ezt az időszakot szeretném kihasználni.


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Remélem nem baj, hogy ilyenekkel untatlak benneteket.


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Gondoltam ez mégis értelmesebb, mint zagyvát beírni.


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

A horgolásban kifejezetten az angyalkákat részesítem előnyben.


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Csináltam sok horgolásmintát.


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Szerintem egészen jók lettek.


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Tavaly kb. 70 db-ot készítettem ismerősöknek, barátoknak és mindenkinek nagyon tetszett.


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Szépen kikeményítve a leginkább a karácsonyfára, de a lakás díszeként is szépen megállják a helyüket.


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Mindig próbálok újabb mintákat vadászni, egy-egy horgolásminta részlet nagyon szépen mutat.


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Most kb. 30 különböző mintával büszkélkedhetem.


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Szóval, ha valakit érdekel szívesen küldök képet vagy esetleg mintát róluk.


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

A másik nagy kedvenc időtöltésem a tortagyártás lett.


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Fondant borítással egész szép dolgokat lehet összehozni.


----------



## Detti4019 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Eddigi tortáim : Barbie, Hello Kitty, Thomas, Whisky-s üveg, Opel Vectra és több virágos torta! A nénikémnek pedig egy 3 emeletes esküvői torta, arra vagyok a legbüszkébb!


----------



## szaloky (2011 Szeptember 19)

Megkértem Istent, hogy vegye el a büszkeségemet,
de Ő azt mondta: nem. Azt mondta, hogy a büszkeséget nem Ő veszi el, hanem nekem kell feladnom azt.

Kértem Istent, hogy adjon nekem türelmet,de Ő azt mondta: nem. Azt mondta, hogy a türelem a megpróbáltatás mellékterméke, nem kapni, megszerezni kell.

Kértem Istent, hogy adjon nekem boldogságot, de Ő azt mondta: nem. Azt mondta, csak áldását adhatja - a boldogság rajtam múlik.

Kértem Istent, hogy kíméljen meg a fájdalomtól, de Ő azt mondta: nem. A szenvedés eltávolít a világ dolgaitól és közelebb visz Hozzá.

Kértem Istent, hogy adjon lelki fejlődést, de Ő azt mondta: nem.
Azt mondta, hogy a fejlődés az én dolgom,de hajlandó megmetszeni, hogy gyümölcsöt hozzak.

Kértem Istent, hogy segítsen másokat szeretni, úgy, ahogyan &Otilde; szeret engem. Erre azt felelte: látom már kezded érteni.

Kértem erőt... És Isten adott nehézségeket, amelyek erőssé tesznek.

Kértem bölcsességet... És Isten adott problémákat, hogy megoldjam azokat.

Kértem bátorságot... És Isten adott veszélyeket, hogy legyőzzem azokat.

Kértem adjon szeretetet... És Isten adott gondterhelt embereket, hogy segítsek rajtuk.

Kértem kegyelmet... És Isten adott lehetőségeket.

Semmit sem kaptam, amit akartam és mégis megkaptam mindent,
amire szükségem volt.


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

Új vagyok.


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)




----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

Érdekel a zene,


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

a fényképezés,


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

és a Transporter-kisbuszok.


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

:d


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

Nem is gondoltam volna,


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

hogy nem is olyan egyszerű


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

20 értelmes


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

(vagy legalábbis "viszonylag értelmes")


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

hozzászólást írni,


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

úgy,


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

hogy közben


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

csak magaddal beszélgetsz!


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)




----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

És még mindíg nincs elég...


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

hozzászólás...


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

és nem tudok tölteni...


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

:s


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

Kicsit később újra megpróbálom!


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

Mondjuk most!


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

Azt hiszem,


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

megvolt a 20,


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

de még mindíg nem vagyok 'teljes értékű'...


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)

Mit csinálok rosszul?


----------



## cy_nege (2011 Szeptember 19)




----------



## babajaga67 (2011 Szeptember 19)

én is köszönöm az üzit!


----------



## babajaga67 (2011 Szeptember 19)

))


----------



## babajaga67 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Férfi és nő azért nem érthetik meg egymást, mert mindkettő mást akar. A nő a férfit, a férfi a nőt. Karinthy Frigyes


----------



## babajaga67 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Talán azért, mert várnod kell utána 48 órát.


----------



## babajaga67 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Nekem ez az ötödik hozzászólás, de azért nem adom fel.


----------



## babajaga67 (2011 Szeptember 19)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## julianci (2011 Szeptember 19)

*üdv*

sziasztok

remélem ez is egy hozzászólásnak minősül. nem is olyan egyszerű azt a 20 hozzászólást megszerezni


julianci


----------



## babajaga67 (2011 Szeptember 19)

nna, megint itt vagyok, és örülök, hogy lehetek


----------



## babajaga67 (2011 Szeptember 19)

nem lehet, hogy valami baj van a szerverrel?


----------



## babajaga67 (2011 Szeptember 19)

ti. nem nagyon lehet lépegetni.


----------



## babajaga67 (2011 Szeptember 19)

remélem, ez is külön hozzászólásnak minősöl.


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 19)

*sziasztok*

Sziasztok!
Szépen lassan mondatokban írok.


----------



## Athorn (2011 Szeptember 19)

sziasztok...


----------



## Athorn (2011 Szeptember 19)

mire jó ez a 20 hozzászólás dolog?


----------



## Athorn (2011 Szeptember 19)

és nekem még mennyi lehet?


----------



## varga23laszlo (2011 Szeptember 19)

Hálás köszönet minden feltöltésért.


----------



## Malacka75 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok....bekoszontem ide is....


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Újra!


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Itt esik az eső!


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Nálatok is hideg van?


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Itt iszonyú!


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Remélem még kisüt a nap!


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Jó lenne!


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Hamarosan újra találkozunk!


----------



## erika12345 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Már csak pár üzenet!


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Hamarosan meglesz a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Hahó!


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Előre a 20 hozzászólásra!


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Már csak 3 kell!


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Mindjárt meglesz!


----------



## Yoyo3 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Megvan!!!! Hozzáférek!! Juhé!


----------



## asterixanna (2011 Szeptember 20)

Köszönjük!


----------



## bp1975 (2011 Szeptember 20)

*sorskerék*

Tóth Vera-Sorskerék (Csikós Pityu Szaxofon) alap


----------



## hali8 (2011 Szeptember 20)

köszike


----------



## hali8 (2011 Szeptember 20)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## hali8 (2011 Szeptember 20)

magton írta:


> esik eső...


üdv


----------



## dodi159 (2011 Szeptember 20)

*uj tag*

Sziasztok,új tag vagyok,udvozlok mindenkit.


----------



## Tundukam (2011 Szeptember 20)

Fejlesztő pedagógusként találtam erre az oldalra. Nagyon jó dolgok vannak itt. Örülök neki, mert ezáltal jobban segíthetek a gyerekeken.


----------



## Erzsi39 (2011 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok, kellemes napot


----------



## Tundukam (2011 Szeptember 20)

Milyen részképességeket mérő teszteket használtok I-IV osztályban?


----------



## Tundukam (2011 Szeptember 20)

Figyelem fejleszto


----------



## Tundukam (2011 Szeptember 20)

Tenyleg profi ez az oldal. Gratulalok!!!!!!!


----------



## Tundukam (2011 Szeptember 20)

fejlesztok


----------



## Tundukam (2011 Szeptember 20)

Ugyancsak eszleles


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

*képek*

Remélem (bár még csak kettőnél járo), hogy hamarosan összejön a 20 hozzászólás, én is szeretnék letölteni, meg szeretnék hozzájárulni is a fenti mintákhoz.


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

Kanadában, hadd kérdezzem meg, hogy van valamilyen újság, magazin, ami a keresztszemes hímzéssel foglalkozik?


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

*hozzászólok*

Elég fárasztó egy zenei alapért ennyit szövegelni!


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

És ráadásul azt sem lehet tudni, hogy milyen lesz!


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

Az is lehet hogy használhatatlan.


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

sziasztok


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

Legalább egy részletet meg lehetne hallgatni belőle!


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

De nem is magam miatt csinálom.


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

miért kell 20 hozzászólás


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

*sziasztok*

Sziasztok ismét! Egy kicsit írogatok.


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

Varrtam már ki Thomast, hóembert, pávát - na az tényleg gyönyörű lett, gyöngyök is kellettek hozzá


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

köszönömre kattintás is beleszámít?


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

MAgányos cédrust, Nefertétét, egy szöveget a szeretetről anyukámnak, pici nyuszikat, Ferrari jelet sógoromnak


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

Apropó tud valaki Budapesten egy igazán jó képkeretezőt? Az a bajom, hogy igazán jót tudok, csak aki átveszi a képeket (az anyós), na ő elég nehéz eset.


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

Mindig az az érzésem vele kapcsolatban, hogy nem érti meg, hogy én nem értek a keretezéshez, miért én mondjam meg, hogy milyen legyen a keret? RAkjuk össze együtt, nem? Nyílván van egy színkombinációs elképzelésem, de ezt sok minden felülírhatja.


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

Voltam olyan hülye, hogy kipróbáltam egy új keretezőt. Ja, amúgy még egy dreftet is kivarrtam már, megy egy fiútéslányt, akik egymással szemben ültek egy reggeliző asztalnál, ezeket esküvőre. Van sok pillangó is kislányomnak, és most varrok egy "tányért" a férjem nagymamájának (már be kellett volna fejeznem)


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

Szóval voltam olyan h ülye, hogy elvittem egy új keretezőhöz a lila hóemberemet. Igen, lila, tüneményes.


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

A hóember csücsül, úgyhogy igencsak látszik a bakancsának a talpa, van egy szép, színes sálja is és három hópehely a háttérben. A keret maga szép, és jó lett a színválasztás is (együtt a sráccal), nade a keretezés!


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

Van egy ismerősöm Vancouverben. Valami takarító vállalkozása van.


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

Nagyon sok hasznos 

dolog van itt, csak egy kicsit komplikált nekem.


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

Mármint ez a húsz üzi.


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

Gondolom azért kell 20 hozzászólás, hogy az oldal forgalmát növelje.


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

A minta szélétől kb 1-1 centi helyet hagytak, nade alul! Ott van vagy 7 centi. Konkrétan röhelyes, mert a így a kép középpontjába nem a hóember, hanem a lába, a két nagy barna cipőtalp került.


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

De már lassan megvagyok a felével.


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

És most úgy néz ki, mintha felcsúszott volna. A másik fele meg, hogy varrtam egy kicsi Thomast a fiamnak. Ott pedig nem raktunk bele paszpartut. Mi lett a vége?


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

Konkrétan 2-2 sor minden oldaláról nem látszik. Nem nagy a kép amúgy sem, úgyhogy szükség lenne a két sorra, ezek meg elcseszték, ilyenkor olyan szomorú vagyok és rettentő dühös magamra.


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

Na szóval azért mentek ki Kanadába, mert itthon nem tudtak elhelyezkedni.


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

más is ezt 
csinálja, ha hozzá szeretne férni valamihez?


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

Sziliria, te honnan írsz?


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

Azóta elég jól megvannak. A takarításból.


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

Igen gabobo! Jó, mi?  De én legalább kiítam a dühömet!


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

Hát nem Kanadából az biztos. MO


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

Vagy hogy úgy mondjam HU!


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

A kisfiam rajtam fekszik.


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

Alig bírom el.


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

Még közelebb! Nyíregyháza! A pontos címet nem adom meg!


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

Nekem szükségem van innen valamire.


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

Kik mentek ki Kanadába?


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

Így írogatok.


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

Matematika érdekel.


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

Hány kilós a kisfiad? picibaba?


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

Meg fizika


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

Ez már 60 %


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

Pontos cím nem is érdekel, bocsi  nem vagyok betörő


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

Na most frissítettem, aztán minden összekavarodott!


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

Pár perc


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

tanár vagy esetleg gabobo, hogy matek és fizika érdekel?


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

Bocs, hogy másnak zavarok


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

Mindegy, nekem elvben megvan a 20 hozzászólás, de olvastátok, ugye, hogy kell 2 napi tagság is!


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

Szívesen látok betörőt is. Attól függ melyik nemhez tartozik!


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

Ilyennel még sose találkoztam


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

4


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

Olvastuk sajnos!


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

3


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

2


----------



## gabobo (2011 Szeptember 20)

Jő éjt !ű


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

Igen nekem már csak négy kell. Aztán két nap múlva meg lehet, hogy mégse enged letölteni!


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

Jó éjt!


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

Na még egy kicsi!


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

És most jön az utolsó!


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

Én még sajnos nem vagyok két napos  holnap este leszek


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

No és a ráadás!


----------



## sziliria (2011 Szeptember 20)

fcicus írta:


> Én még sajnos nem vagyok két napos  holnap este leszek


Én meg holnap után! Szép álmokat!


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

Jó éjt, holnap foly.köv.


----------



## fcicus (2011 Szeptember 20)

Mit szeretnétek letölteni, ha nem vagyok indiszkrét?


----------



## Erzsi39 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok...jó reggelt...szép napot mindenkinek)))))


----------



## LukiKati (2011 Szeptember 21)

Mindig legyél optimista, hiszen olyan rövid az élet és oly sok mindennek lehetne örülni!!!


----------



## LukiKati (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jó neked, hogy már ennyit gyűjtöttél. Én még csak a másodiknál tartok! szurkolj nekem!!!


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Köszönöm*

Szeretnék gyorsan állandó tag lenni.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Nincs*

Nehezen jön össze a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Talán*

Lehet, hogy elszámoltam. Már csak 48 óra?


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Jó*

Jó ötlet.


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok!! jelenlét: 1


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jelen: 2


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jelen :3


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jelen:4 Jó reggelt mindenkinek.


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jelen 5


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jelen 6


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jelen :7


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jelen : 8


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jelen: 9


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

jelen :10


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jel: 11


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jel: 12


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jel: 13


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jel:14


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jel :16


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jel.:17


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Nekem sem.


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jel.: 18


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jel.: 19


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jel.:20


----------



## kőbaszi74 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jel.:21


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Nem tudom mennyi.


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

messze a 20 még.


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

már csak 17..


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

már csak 16..


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Egy újabb hozzászólás.


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

már csak 15..


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Nem látom a végét.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Valahol elrontottam és nem vettem észre.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Talán kezdjem elölről?


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Kár, hogy nem csenget, amikor 20!


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Már 20 fölött vagy.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Valamennyi már biztos van.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Köszönöm a CSENGETÉST!


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Ezt a sikert kívánom a 20-asoknak!


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Szívesen adnék a fölöslegből.


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Köszönjük!


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

A végén az utolsó lesz.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Valahol olvastam: megvan a 20!


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

20 - mánia


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Emlékezetes nap.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

20-as klub


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

az nem lenne rossz.


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Most nézem hogy már csak 11!


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

bocs, csak 10...


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Valahol ellenőrizhető?


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Köszönöm , hogy megtaláltalak benneteket


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Nagyon jó ezen az oldalon böngészgetni


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Hosszú az út.


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

olyan meséket is találtam az oldalon amiket rég elfelejtettem


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

A kevés is soknak tűnik.


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

A gyerekeimnek szeretnék örömet szerezni a mesékkel


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Az én gyerekkori kedvenc mesém a Fülesmackó volt.


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

1 híján húsz csak 19.


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Nem találtam az oldalon a gyűrűk ura rajzfilmet 1978. Ha valakinek megvan szívesen fogadom.


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

7.


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Nyolc


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Aki talál, tovább keres.


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

kileeeennnccc


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

10:555:


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

20 lépés


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Látom szadai vagy én is itt lakom a közelben


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

12


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Hajrá!!!


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

13


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

14


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Küldés


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

15


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

16


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

17 lassan késssssszzzzzzzz


----------



## Árki István (2011 Szeptember 21)

Küldetés


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

18 egy kis kitartás még


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

19 mindjárt okés


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

20 A küldetés befejezve :4:


----------



## Katus0402 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Szupi Szupi :88:


----------



## amai (2011 Szeptember 21)

Nekem a munkám a hobbim.Szerencsésnek tartom magam.


----------



## amai (2011 Szeptember 21)

Köszönöm szépen, nagyon hasznos információk és lehetőségek


----------



## amai (2011 Szeptember 21)

Köszönöm e segítséget.


----------



## amai (2011 Szeptember 21)

48 óra elteltével, mikor én is aktív tagja leszek a Fórumnak küldök anyagokat.


----------



## SubRosa (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Első*

Sziasztok mindenkinek!


----------



## SubRosa (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Kettő*

Nem sokan vagyunk itt ezen a délelőtti órán.


----------



## SubRosa (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Három*

1 tag és 1 vendég böngészi a témát


----------



## SubRosa (2011 Szeptember 21)

*Négy*

Jencuskának üdv.


----------



## SubRosa (2011 Szeptember 21)

Katus0402 jó Neked


----------



## amai (2011 Szeptember 21)

Romániában élő pedagógus vagyok. Minden továbbképzési lehetőség érdekel az országban és Magyarországon is.


----------



## amai (2011 Szeptember 21)

Köszönöm


----------



## amai (2011 Szeptember 21)

Köszönjük


----------



## amai (2011 Szeptember 21)

Nemes Nagy Ágnes: Tanulni kell!


----------



## amai (2011 Szeptember 21)

Köszönöm a nagyszerű válogatásokat.


----------



## amai (2011 Szeptember 21)

Köszönöm a sok jó ötletet.


----------



## amai (2011 Szeptember 21)

Szeretnék többet tudni a grafológiáról.


----------



## amai (2011 Szeptember 21)

Köszönöm az ötleteket. Utána fogok nézni a könyveknek.


----------



## amai (2011 Szeptember 21)

Köszönjük a sok segítséget.


----------



## amai (2011 Szeptember 21)

Szívesen olvasom a hasznos írásaikat.


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

csak végére érek egyszer


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

igyekszem


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

bealudtam, lemaradtam.


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

már csak néhány hiányzik nekem is...


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

én is köszönöm!


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

még 4


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

még 3!


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

2


----------



## pjotrka1977 (2011 Szeptember 21)

kész!


----------



## sajtocska77 (2011 Szeptember 21)

ejjha!


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

He?


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

3?


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

Jééé, már 9 hónapja regisztráltam?


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

Igen, már régebben regisztráltam.


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

De jót beszélgetekünk magamokkal.

(1,5-es szám, 1.személy)


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

Nyelv-zsonglőrködés...


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

Fura szavakat egyensúlyozok a nyelvemen.


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

Nem únomod még?


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

lehet, írszok (íroksz) egy magyar-skizofrén szótárt.


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

Szerintem írjakjál!


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

Tizenhárom.


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

14


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

Na, itt vagyokunk megint.


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

Biztos vagyok benne?


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

Visszaszámlálás indul...


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok! Nagyon szimpatikus ez az oldal!


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 21)

A marketing ismereteim bővítése érdekében regisztráltam,de látom,hogy más nagyon hasznos dolgok is vannak itt.


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Bízom benne,hogy megismerek itt pár nagyon jó embert és hasznos ismeretekre teszek szert.


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

3....


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Érdekes ez a 20 hozzászólás limit és,hogy bármit belehet ide csak úgy írni


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Ezotéria  Az is nagyon érdekel.


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Felkerült profil kép is.


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Amivel a hasznotokra lehetek az a táplálkozásról kigyűjtött sok sok információ saját jegyzet.


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

2...


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

Zsan85 írta:


> Amivel a hasznotokra lehetek az a táplálkozásról kigyűjtött sok sok információ saját jegyzet.



Te is magadban beszélgetsz?


----------



## zxzx (2011 Szeptember 21)

Hopp, túlszaladtam...


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## hajka (2011 Szeptember 21)

mit is kellene ide írnom ?


----------



## hunsatman (2011 Szeptember 21)

Ti míről beszélgettek?


----------



## hunsatman (2011 Szeptember 21)

szia Hajka!


----------



## hunsatman (2011 Szeptember 21)

Annyira szeretném már élvezni a fórumot!


----------



## hunsatman (2011 Szeptember 21)

Senki sem akar beszélgetni?


----------



## hunsatman (2011 Szeptember 21)

Pedig mennem kell lassan aludni


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 21)

6 könyv volt a forrás + sok tapasztalt testépítő, aki tudja mit miért eszik.


----------



## hunsatman (2011 Szeptember 21)

10


----------



## hunsatman (2011 Szeptember 21)

perc múlva legkésőbb


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 21)

zxzx írta:


> Te is magadban beszélgetsz?



Igen  De üdvözöllek


----------



## hunsatman (2011 Szeptember 21)

senki?


----------



## hunsatman (2011 Szeptember 21)

VÉgre!


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Szívesen beszélek itt bárkivel


----------



## hunsatman (2011 Szeptember 21)

Hallelujah!


----------



## hunsatman (2011 Szeptember 21)

Szia Zsan85!


----------



## hunsatman (2011 Szeptember 21)

Mit kell ide írni?


----------



## hunsatman (2011 Szeptember 21)

Megint eltűnt mindenki?


----------



## hunsatman (2011 Szeptember 21)

nem baj még 5percem van aztán GO!


----------



## hunsatman (2011 Szeptember 21)

Holnap már Csütörtök!


----------



## hunsatman (2011 Szeptember 21)

Aztán Péntek!


----------



## hunsatman (2011 Szeptember 21)

Hétvége


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

1


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

2


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

3


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

4


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

5


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

6


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

7


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

8


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

9


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

10


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

11


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

12


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

13


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

14


----------



## qwe3 (2011 Szeptember 21)

14:d


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

15


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

16


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

17


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

18


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

19


----------



## nds (2011 Szeptember 21)

20


----------



## 5a501 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Ez így borzasztó!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Szép estét!


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Hogy életünk csónakja könnyű legyen, csak azt tegyük bele, ami feltétlenül szükséges: meleg otthont, egyszerű örömöket, néhány barátot, aki megérdemli ezt a nevet, egy kutyát, egy macskát - valakit, aki szeret és akit szeretsz, elegendő ételt és ruhát, amit magadra vehetsz...
(Jerome Klapka Jerome)


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Az életet sokkal inkább az élmények hevessége, semmint valós hossza alapján kellene mérni.
(Thomas Hardy)


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Az élet nem állhat abból, hogy előre kitűzött célokat valósítunk meg, ez nagyon unalmas lenne. Inkább arra kell törekedni, hogy a jelenségek mögé lássunk, tudjunk dönteni az egymást követő történések sodrában, tudjuk, merre kell lépni.
(Jorge Bucay)


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

ötödik!


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Az élet legcsodásabb ajándékai általában viszontagságokba csomagolva érkeznek.
(Richard Paul Evans)


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Az embereknek hitre van szükségük ahhoz, hogy élni tudjanak. Hinniük kell valamiben, máskülönben elvesztek.
(Wass Albert)


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Élvezd...
Hogyha rontottál, tanulhatsz belőle,
Ilyenkor nincs más hátra, mint előre.
A rosszat jó követi, nem lesz folyton nehézség.
Nem baj, ha nem sportolsz, lehet félegészség,
Élvezd az életnek minden egyes percét.
Megérdemled az időt, hogy tartalmasan teljék.
(Punnany Massif)


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Kettős életet élni nem gond. A hármas vagy négyes élet fog ki az emberen.
(Fegyvernepper c. film)


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Tizedik!


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Egy szép dolog az árától függetlenül értékes. Azok, akik nem látják meg az értékes dolgokat az életben, soha nem lesznek boldogok.
(Alex Flinn)


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Megértettem, hogy mindannyiunk élete győzelmekből és vereségekből áll - kivéve persze a gyávákat, (...) ezek ugyanis soha nem győznek és nem is veszítenek.
(Paulo Coelho)


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Néha az élet a mi csatamezőnk. Azt kell tennünk, amit meg kell tennünk, nem azt, ami tenni akarunk.
(Brent Weeks)


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Mindnyájan nagy dolgokra törekszünk, és nem vesszük észre, hogy az élet kis dolgokból áll össze.
(Frank A. Clark)


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

*15!*


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Úgy kell élni, hogy míg a világban forgolódunk, ne súroljuk le más emberről a bőrt.
(Szabó Magda)


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Képzeld magad egy koncertterembe, ahol a legédesebb zene dallamait hallgatod, amikor hirtelen eszedbe jut, hogy elfelejtetted bezárni az autódat. Nyugtalankodsz a kocsi miatt, nem tudsz kimenni a teremből, de a zenét sem tudod már élvezni. Tökéletes példája ez annak az életnek, amit a legtöbb ember él.
(Anthony De Mello)


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Talán nem a nevetés révén válunk eggyé az istenekkel? Nem csak így tudjuk elviselni az életet, a sok borzalmat, pazarlást, szenvedést itt a földön?
(James Clavell)


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

Szerintem az élet olyan rövid, hogy ki kell fejlesztenünk azt az intuíciót, ami megsúgja, hogy kivel és mivel érdemes foglalkozni, valamint kivel és mivel nem.
(Feldmár András)


----------



## tuffi2 (2011 Szeptember 21)

A létezés egyetlen állandó tulajdonsága a változás.
(Shan-Tung Hsu)


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Bocsánat,csak közben csöngettek és el kellett mennem.


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Ma lesz marketing expo itt magyarországon.


----------



## jetlimester (2011 Szeptember 22)

Mert még neked is kell egy pár hozzászólás mint nekem!


----------



## jetlimester (2011 Szeptember 22)

Hát így is lehet!?


----------



## hozi1302 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Sziasztok 
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## hozi1302 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Sziasztok 
Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok


----------



## hozi1302 (2011 Szeptember 22)

A barát valójában olyasvalaki, akit csupán hosszan tartó fizikai közelség révén ismertünk meg, és szükségképpen bizalmunkba, majd pedig szívünkbe fogadtunk.

Thomas Hardy


----------



## Sz.Flora (2011 Szeptember 22)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni



szia!


----------



## Sz.Flora (2011 Szeptember 22)

köszi!


----------



## Sz.Flora (2011 Szeptember 22)

abc


----------



## Sz.Flora (2011 Szeptember 22)

már csak 11


----------



## Sz.Flora (2011 Szeptember 22)

kutya


----------



## Sz.Flora (2011 Szeptember 22)

abcd


----------



## Sz.Flora (2011 Szeptember 22)

béééka


----------



## Sz.Flora (2011 Szeptember 22)

már csak 5


----------



## Sz.Flora (2011 Szeptember 22)

3


----------



## mszrjozsef (2011 Szeptember 22)

ok


----------



## mszrjozsef (2011 Szeptember 22)

köszönöm


----------



## mszrjozsef (2011 Szeptember 22)

kösz


----------



## mszrjozsef (2011 Szeptember 22)




----------



## mszrjozsef (2011 Szeptember 22)

valaki árulja el, hogy tudok zenét feltölteni?


----------



## mszrjozsef (2011 Szeptember 22)

végre rátaláltam az oldalra, nagyon sok jó zene van itt


----------



## mszrjozsef (2011 Szeptember 22)

nem tudok betelni az oldallal. Egy egész hét alatt sem lehet átnézni!

NAgyon jó!


----------



## mszrjozsef (2011 Szeptember 22)

Köszönöm Zoley az infót!


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Még kilenc


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Még nyolc!


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Még hét......


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Még hat kis cica


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Na még öt


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Még négy hozzászólás


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 22)

még három


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Na még kettő és végre


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 22)

és már csak egy, azaz egy


----------



## palcsika32 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Kellemes estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Hurlyburly (2011 Szeptember 22)

sziasztok!


----------



## Hurlyburly (2011 Szeptember 22)

most regeltem ,kéne pár hozzászólás


----------



## Hurlyburly (2011 Szeptember 22)

kb 11


----------



## Hurlyburly (2011 Szeptember 22)




----------



## Hurlyburly (2011 Szeptember 22)

illetve már csak 9


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Szia VIKI!


----------



## tttothber (2011 Szeptember 22)

1


----------



## tttothber (2011 Szeptember 22)

nyááá


----------



## tttothber (2011 Szeptember 22)

lassú 2


----------



## tttothber (2011 Szeptember 22)

supernatural


----------



## tttothber (2011 Szeptember 22)

vampire diaries


----------



## tttothber (2011 Szeptember 22)

6 the big bang theory


----------



## tttothber (2011 Szeptember 22)

7 desperate housewives


----------



## tttothber (2011 Szeptember 22)

8 house md


----------



## tttothber (2011 Szeptember 22)

9 teen wolf


----------



## tttothber (2011 Szeptember 22)

10 the nine lives of chloe king


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Este


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 22)

Jó éjt!


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

számító*gép*


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

1


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

2


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

3


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

mikrofonpróba


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

5 6 7


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

8 9 10


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

mikrofonpróba2


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

oké


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

úgy látom működik


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

ezek szerint írhatok


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)




----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

Xd


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

*_*


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

o_.O

szépségpöttyös smile


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

B) szemüveges smile


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

R) törött szemüveges smile


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

@ turbános smile


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

hüpsz ezt nem igy akartam


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

bocsi

na pá


----------



## ltobesz (2011 Szeptember 23)

sziasztok


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 23)

Jó reggelt


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 23)

MÉg három hozzászólás


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 23)

Ma hungaroringen dolgozom. Felszolgálás.


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 23)

És végre itt a 20.


----------



## Zsan85 (2011 Szeptember 23)

Még mindig csak tag...


----------



## Taris (2011 Szeptember 23)

Szeretm Oláh Ibolya hangját.


----------



## Taris (2011 Szeptember 23)

A jó zene mindíg megvígasztal


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*a*

a


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*b*

b


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*c*

c


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*a*

a


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*b*

b


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*c*

c


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*d*

d


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*e*

e


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*f*

f


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*g*

g


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*h*

h


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*i*

i


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*j*

j


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*k*

k


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*l*

l


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*m*

m


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*n*

n


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*o*

o


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*p*

p


----------



## Baklava (2011 Szeptember 23)

*q*

q


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

a veszprém jobb


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

jók


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

wáo


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

wow


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

hát


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

csak a puli


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

lol


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)




----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

nem


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

jóga


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

jók


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

én


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

október


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

úristen


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

Ufo


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

magnó


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

stra


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

jó progik


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

balcsiii


----------



## Farmi (2011 Szeptember 23)

ezt nem hiszem el


----------



## Bungyuru (2011 Szeptember 24)

Én az Adriát választom


----------



## Bungyuru (2011 Szeptember 24)

már repesve várom a jövő nyarat, hogy újra hajózhassak!


----------



## Bungyuru (2011 Szeptember 24)

nincs is szebb egy lakatlan öbölben lehorgonyozva élvezni a nyarat!


----------



## Bungyuru (2011 Szeptember 24)

Ó horvát tengerpart!!!


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Vannak barátaim, mégis magányos vagyok.
Vannak szép napjaim, mégis boldogtalan vagyok.
Vannak, akik támogatnak, mégis árvának érzem magam.


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Remélem sikerül feltöltenem egy szép képet...


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

A közmondás is kihangsúlyozza a tanulás fontosságát: jó pap holtig tanul. Jó diák is tanulna, de nem mindegy hogyan. A tanulási stratégiát azonban a legtöbbünk az évek folyamán saját maga alakítja ki. Tanulni is meg kell tanulni. Az sem mindegy hogyan és mikor tanulunk, a tanulás módszerét el kell sajátítanunk. Sajnos az élethosszig tartó tanulás nem mindenkinél tölt be központi szerepet. Nézzünk néhány alapvető tippet, melyek segítségünkre lehetnek a tanulásban.


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Lényeges az, ahogyan tanulunk


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Mint minden szellemi erőkifejtést igénylő tevékenységre, a tanulásra is rá kell hangolódnunk. Amennyiben a külső, környezeti feltételek adottak (saját tanulásra elkülönített szoba, kellemes, szellőztetett légkör stb.), zárjuk ki a különböző koncentrálást zavaró tényezőket (háttérzaj). Elsőként hangoljuk rá gondolatainkat, vagyis a két agyféltekét a tanulásra úgy, hogy bal könyökünkkel megérintjük a jobb térdünket, majd ellenkező irányba is, tehát keresztirányú mozgásokat végezve. Ez azért lényeges, mert így mozgósítjuk a jobb agyféltekét, ami az egységes látásért, a művészeti képességekért valamit a térlátásért is felelős. Ugyanakkor a bal agyféltekét is beindítjuk, ami a logikus, racionális részt képviseli. Második lépésben készítsünk egy előzetes „mentális tervet" azokról a tantárgyakról, amelyekből tanulnunk kell, melyek azok, ahol házi feladatokat is kell végeznünk, majd ezt követően készítsük elő a tankönyveket és a füzeteket.


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

A kényelem fontos, de nem minden áron. Soha ne tanuljunk fekve, mivel ez lankaszt és nem serkenti a tanulás folyamatát. Bármilyen tantárgyról legyen szó, a memorizálás előtt, gondoljuk át logikusan, hogy előzetes tanulás nélkül, abban a pillanatban mit tudnánk elmondani az anyagról. Ezáltal reális képet kapunk arról, milyen jártasak vagyunk az adott témakörben és milyen információk állnak a rendelkezésünkre. A legtöbb diák egy bizonyos tanulási sorrendet is felállít. Ez abban az esetben indokolt, ha több tantárgyból kell felkészülnünk. Egyesek az írásbeli házi feladatokkal kezdik, majd tanulnak, mások a nehezebb tantárgyakat részesítik előnyben és végére hagyják a könnyebbeket. A hatékonyabb tanulás érdekében célszerű kijegyzetelni a lényeget, ha időszűkében vagyunk vagy kissé lankadt a figyelmünk, húzzuk alá a fontosabb részeket. A memorizálás történhet belső beszéddel vagy hangosan is. Az, hogy ki melyiket részesíti előnyben, az idők folyamán fokozatosan alakul ki. Tény az, hogy gondolatainkat jobb hangosan, szavakban is kifejezni.


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Nem mindegy mikor tanulunk


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Az iskolai vagy egyetemi órák végeztével természetes, hogy mindenki vágyik némi „agyszellőztetésre", ezért hazaérkezést követően jobb minél hamarabb nekilátni a tanulásnak, mivel ekkor viszonylag frissen még a fejben van a tananyag. Étkezést követően azonban jobb kevés szünetet tartani, teli hassal sohasem szabad leülni tanulni, mivel az emésztési folyamat lassítja az agy funkcióit, ezáltal pedig ellustulunk. A tanulásnak úgy érdemes nekilátni, hogy legkevesebb egy-két órát szánjunk erre a szellemi tevékenységre, miközben kisebb szüneteket kell beiktatni: pl. fontos a folyadékutánpótlás, mivel a nem megfelelő vízbevitel is okozhatja a fáradságérzetet és a figyelem lankadását. A TV-nézést azonban jobb mellőzni, ez csak elvonja a figyelmet és más irányba tereli az előzőleg tanulásra hangolt gondolatmenetet. Zenét viszont hallgathatunk, leginkább olyat amiben nincs szöveg. Lefekvés előtt ne erőltessük magunkat azzal, hogy továbbra is a tananyag bevésésével fáradozunk, a memorizálás a késő esti órákban már nem az igazi, ehelyett csak olvassuk át az anyagot.


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Fleisz Kinga pszichológus szerint nagyon oda kell figyelni a gyerekekre, amikor az óvodából az iskolába lépnek, mert ez számukra óriási környezetváltozást jelent. Az is sokat számít, hogy a gyermek hány évesen megy iskolába. Ebben a korban még a fél év is rengeteget számít. A tanulással kapcsolatos első kudarcokat nem kell feltétlenül túlreagálni, de nem szabad szó nélkül elmennünk mellettük. Nagyon sokat számít, hogy az egyes gyermekekkel mennyit foglalkoznak odahaza. Ha kedvvel tanul a gyermek, akkor ez a jövőben is így maradhat. Az iskolából hazajövet nem kell azonnal leülni tanulni, inkább egyen, igyon és szórakozzon. A szórakozás alatt nem számítógépezést vagy tévézést értünk, hanem valami hasznosabbat.


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Ez lehet olyan játék vagy elfoglaltság, ami fizikailag köti le a gyermeket. Ezután jöhet a tanulás, de nem kell agyon tanultatni senkit.


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Ösztönző eszköz lehet a tanulásra a jutalmazás, de vigyázzunk arra, hogy ne a tanulással töltött időt honoráljuk, hanem az eredményt, vagyis azt, hogy tudja-e a leckét.


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Amennyiben minden egyes nap megtanulja amit kell, főzzük a kedvencét, vagy engedjünk meg neki olyan dolgot, amit szeret. Egy idő után kevesebbszer jutalmazzuk, például egy héten 3 helyett csak 2-szer főzzük a kedvenc ételét.


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Ne akarjuk azt, hogy a mi gyermekünk legyen a legjobb mindenben. Gondoljunk csak bele, nem lehet minden gyerek a világon zseni, van akinek nehezebben mennek a dolgok. Mindig a gyermek képességeihez mérjük az elvárásainkat, soha ne követeljünk tőle többet.


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

A gyermekek általában ki akarnak tűnni valamivel, és ha ezt nem érik el azzal, hogy jók, akkor rosszak lesznek. Erre mindig figyeljünk oda, ne legyen a gyerek megbélyegezve - figyelmeztet Fleisz Kinga pszichológus.


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

"Senkit nem lehet kalodába zárni. Engem nem lehet világhírű, elismert gitárművészként beskatulyázni. Azt csinálok, amit akarok. Nincs félelem, semmi sincsen. Aki azt mondja, hogy létezik kultúra, az hazudik, és csak pénzt akar. Egy szempontom van az életben: élvezni a pillanatot. Nincs semmi. Egyedül a szerelem számít. Ez egy hazug világ, ezért ki kell röhögni, különben tönkremész. Magától a világ nem fog felfordulni, fel kell forgatni, meg kell dögleszteni. Felejtsd el az egót! Azért élünk a Földön, hogy örüljünk a világnak. Én nem fogadom el a sötétséget, és senkinek nem adok tiszteletet. Csak isten van, de az isten én vagyok, meg te."


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

"Minden szavam ellentmondásos. Azért mondtam azt az előző pillanatban, amit mondtam, mert azt voltam képes mondani, és azért mondom nota bene ebben a pillanatban, amit mondtam, mert most meg azt voltam képes mondani.


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

- Abban a pillanatban, amikor mondja, elhiszi?

Nem foglalkozom azzal, hogy elhiggyem. Nem azzal kezdtem, hogy merjünk hazudni?


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

"...Ha azt hiszed, vannak céljaid, akkor valamit nem birtokolsz, valamivel nem vagy tisztában. Azt jelenti, hogy elégedetlen vagy önmagaddal, és vársz valamit az élettől. Ha célod van, hiányérzeted van


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

A PARASZT ÉS A CSACSI





Egy nap a paraszt szamara beleesett a kútba 

Az állat órákon át szánalmasan bőgött,

miközben a paraszt megpróbált rájönni mit is tehetne.
Végül úgy döntött, hogy az állat már öreg és a kutat úgyis

ideje már betemetni; nem éri meg kihúzni az öreg szamarat. Áthívta a szomszédait, hogy segítsenek.
Mindegyik lapátot fogott és elkezdtek földet lapátolni a kútba.


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

A szamár nem értette mi történik és először rémisztően üvöltött. Aztán, mindenki csodálatára, megnyugodott.
Pár lapáttal később a paraszt lenézett a kútba. Meglepetten látta, hogy minden lapátnyi föld után a szamár valami csodálatosat csinál:lerázza magáról a földet és egy lépéssel feljebb mászik!



Ahogy a paraszt és szomszédai tovább lapátolták a földet a szamárra,

az mindig lerázta magáról és egyre feljebb mászott!!!


----------



## Dani494 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Hamarosan mindenki ámult, ahogy a szamár átlépett a kút peremén és boldogan

elsétált!
Az élet minden fajta "szemetet és földet" fog rád lapátolni


A "kútból" kimászás trükkje, hogy lerázd magadról és tegyél egy lépést.
Minden probléma csak egy lehetőség a továbblépésre.
Bármilyen problémából van kiút, ha nem adod fel, nem állsz meg!
Rázd meg magad és lépj egyet feljebb!


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Hogyan tudok 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni? A számlálóm nem jelzi az eddigieket sem. Köszönöm,ha segít valaki.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Nagyon szeretnék tag lenni.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Főleg a magyar filmek letöltési lehetősége vonzott az oldalra.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Hozzászóltam szinte az összes hírhez.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Elolvastam és elemeztem pár jó verset.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Értékes és tartalmas írásokra bukkantam.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Jelentkeztem engem érdeklő klubokba.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Feltöltöttem egy profil képet.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Többször elolvastam a súgót.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Sok lehetőség zárva van még előttem.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Tetszik a stílus és a színvonal.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Remélem, sikerül összeszednem 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Melittának köszönöm a segítségét.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Sok érdekes híranyagot olvastam végig.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Főleg a magyar nyelvvel kapcsolatos írás ragadott meg.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Érdekel a költészet, a festészet.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Az orosz nyelvet beszélők klubjának nagyon megörültem.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Nem kevésbé az Imádom a kutyámat klubnak.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

De én a fotós,természetkedvelős, a filmes és az utazásos klubot választottam.


----------



## juciklon (2011 Szeptember 24)

Azt hiszem, megvan mind a 20! Köszönöm!


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

hello mindenkinek.


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Nem igazán tudok mit írni, azért próbálkozom.


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Nagyon szeretek olvasni.


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

A lányom szívesen hallgat meséket.


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

A feleségemmel szeretünk utazni.


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

1


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

2


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

3


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

4


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

5


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

A


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

B


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

C


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

D


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

E


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

F


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

G


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

H


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Nagyon tetszik a fórum.


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Bocs az egyszerűségért.


----------



## zolee077 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm.


----------



## orsi8808 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Nagyon jó a fórum.


----------



## orsi8808 (2011 Szeptember 24)

Szép estét nektek!


----------



## kildy70 (2011 Szeptember 24)

**

1


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

1


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

2


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

3


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

4


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

5


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

6


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

7


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

8


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

9


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

10


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

11


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

12


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

13


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

14


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

15


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

16


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

17


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

18


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

19


----------



## varganeerika (2011 Szeptember 24)

20


----------



## filip melania (2011 Szeptember 25)

sok jo dolog


----------



## filip melania (2011 Szeptember 25)

uj tag vagyok meg nem tudok letolteni


----------



## filip melania (2011 Szeptember 25)

teljenek az orak


----------



## filip melania (2011 Szeptember 25)

nepmeset szeretnek letollteni


----------



## filip melania (2011 Szeptember 25)

sziasztok,oszi dekoracio otleteket szeretnek letollteni


----------



## filip melania (2011 Szeptember 25)

nagyon jo lenne hogy egyut a gyermekekel tudyam ellkesziteni


----------



## filip melania (2011 Szeptember 25)

sok sok sablon felle


----------



## filip melania (2011 Szeptember 25)

tallaltam oszi sablonokat


----------



## filip melania (2011 Szeptember 25)

ez tenyleg kincsesbanya


----------



## filip melania (2011 Szeptember 25)

mindennek orvendek


----------



## zsanca77 (2011 Szeptember 25)

Nagyon jó!


----------



## zsanca77 (2011 Szeptember 25)

KÖszönöm.


----------



## filip melania (2011 Szeptember 25)

rengeteg hasznos kifesto


----------



## Sahab (2011 Szeptember 25)

Akkor ma már teljes körű tag vagy.


----------



## Sahab (2011 Szeptember 25)

Már csak két napot kell várnod. Addig remekül szórakozhatsz mások beírásain.


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

na itt lehet gyűjteni a hozzászólást. D


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

nemtudom, mit irjak.


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

Valaakiii


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

még kell egy jópár üzenet. xDD :/


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

* gyorsabban nem lehet valahogy?!  *


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

:d


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

...


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

nemég egy kicsi


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

:\


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

még 8


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

namég 7


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

6;d


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

5


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

4


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

3 ><


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

2 :$


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

1 pppppppppp


----------



## Picur(: (2011 Szeptember 25)

végreeee megvan a 20. : DDDDDDDDDD

(ideje volt..)


----------



## filip melania (2011 Szeptember 25)

en nagyon szeretek fenykepezni,barkacsolni,uvegre festeni


----------



## filip melania (2011 Szeptember 25)

en nagyon szeretem fenykepezny, barkacsolni,uvegre festeni


----------



## filip melania (2011 Szeptember 25)

olvasni es szeretnek ha lenne ra idom


----------



## filip melania (2011 Szeptember 25)

a sok szamitogepezes faraszt


----------



## filip melania (2011 Szeptember 25)

a szamitogepezes faraszt


----------



## wgabi (2011 Szeptember 25)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


Én is kezdő vagyok, de igyekszem


----------



## wgabi (2011 Szeptember 25)

nekem már "csak" 19 kell


----------



## wgabi (2011 Szeptember 25)

lehet, hogy már csak 18 kell?


----------



## wgabi (2011 Szeptember 25)

Gyűjtöm is rendületlenül


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok és bocsi a következő 19 hozzászólásért


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

Spanyolország északnyugati tartományában, Katalóniában vasárnap tartják az utolsó bikaviadalt, miután a katalán parlament betiltotta azt.


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

A barcelonai aréna utolsó bikaviadalára már régen elkelt az összes jegy. A 20 ezer férőhelyes stadionban ez lesz az utolsó viadal, az állatkínzónak minősített ősi játék végső eltörlésének tilalma 2012. január elsején lép életbe Katalóniában.


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

Az országrészben a bikaviadalok népszerűsége az elmúlt évtized során rohamosan csökkent, így mostanra már csak a barcelonai aréna maradt az egyetlen helyszíne a torreádorok és a hatalmas állatok összecsapásainak.


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

Idén a tartományi parlament azt követően hozott tiltó határozatot, hogy állatvédők sikeres aláírásgyűjtési akciót folytattak a viadal ellen. A döntést kritikusai szerint a törvény azonban sokkal inkább a függetlenséggel kacérkodó Katalónia fricskája Madridnak, mint valódi állatvédelem.


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

1951. szeptember 25-én, a kaliforniai Oaklandben született meg a galaxis legtökösebb Jedi vadászpilótája és Joker örökös szinkronhagja, Mark Hamill. A 60 éves sztár 1970-ben névtelen sorozatszínészként kezdte a karrierjét a Bill Cosby Show-ban. Később felbukkant a San Francisco utcáinban, szinkronizált a Flinstone családban és a Wizards című kultikus animációs filmben is, végül az egyik barátja, a Freddy Kruegerként horrorikonná vált Robert Englund rábeszélte, hogy menjen el a Csillagok háborúja szereplőválogatására (Englund Luke és Han Solo szerepére is pályázott volna, de kidobták).


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

*Mark Hamill, a galaxis legjobb pilótája*

Bár a parasztfiúból lett intergalaktikus hős, Luke Skywalker volt az 1977 és 1983 között bemutatott Star Wars-trilógia központi figurája, és a filmsorozat világszerte ismertté tette Mark Hamill nevét, a színész nem tudta olyan jól aprópénzre váltani a hirtelen jött sikert, mint kollégája, a Han Solót alakító Harrison Ford.


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

Míg Ford a Star Wars mellett leforgatta a Szárnyas fejvadászt és az Indiana Jones-trilógiát, az 1990-es Ártatlanságra ítélve főszerepéért pedig már 12,5 milliós sztárgázsit kérhetett el, Hamill leginkább B-kategóriás sci-fikkel (A pusztító szél harcosai, Az idő száműzöttje) és horrorokkal (Éjféli stoppos, Black Magic Woman) bekkelte ki a Jedi visszatér utáni vhs-korszakot.


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

A 90-es években viszont ismét leszerződött egy népszerű sci-fi franchise-hoz, és újra a tökös vadászpilóta szerepében láthatták a geekek. Mondjuk nem film volt, még csak nem is tévésorozat, hanem számítógépes játék. A korszak nagy újításának számító, filmszerű videókkal megtűzdelt Wing Commander című szimulátorsorozat 3. és 4. részében, valamint a Prophecy-ben és a Wing Commander Academy című animációs változatban is ő alakította Christopher "Maverick" Blairt, a macskapofájú kilrathik ellen harcoló űrflotta ezredesét.


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

*Mark Hamill, a képregényguru*

Hamill a 90-es években a PC-s játékok világa mellett a képregényiparba is fejest ugrott. A villám című DC-s szuperhőssorozatban ő lett a gyorslábú címszereplő Trickster nevű ellenfele, 92-től pedig állandó szinkronhangja lett a képregényvilág legelvetemültebb főgonoszának, Jokernek. A színész jellegzetes, whisky-ízű, rekedtes orgánuma és az elképesztően őrült vihogása nagyban hozzájárult Bruce Timm art deco stílusban megrajzolt Batman-rajzfilmsorozatának kultstátuszba emelkedéséhez. Hamill neve Jack Nicholsonhoz és Heath Ledgerhez hasonlóan egybeforrt Jokerével: a mai napig ő a gyilkos kedvű bohóc hangja a Warner-birodalom összes rajzfilmjében és számítógépes játékában, a 93-as A rém álarcától a 2011-ben debütáló Batman: Arkham City-ig.


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

Hamill nemcsak hardcore képregényrajongó és örökös Joker-hang, de képregényszerző is: társíróként jegyzi a The Black Pearlt, amiben a Luther Drake nevű főszereplőből a bulvársajtó nyomására lesz önjelölt igazságosztó. Hamill már 96-ban is filmforgatókönyvnek szánta a Black Pearlt, végül Eric Johnsonnal karöltve kérpegénytervként vitték be a nagy nevű Dark Horse kiadóhoz (itt jelenik meg a Star Wars, a Hellboy és a Conan is), ahol H. M. Baker került melléjük rajzolónak. Mivel Hamill nemcsak színész, de a Berkeley Square Films stúdió társtulajdonosa is, R kategóriába sorolt képregényfilmet szeretne 2012-re forgatni, amit a 17 éven aluliak csak felnőtt kísérettel nézhetnének meg.


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

*Mark Hamill Magyarországon?
*

Idén májusban robbant be a köztudatba a hír, hogy Mark Hamill lesz a főszereplője a a 2007 óta minimálbüdzséből készülő, Sorsvonalakról Thelomerisre átkeresztelt, első magyar steampunk sci-finek: ő alakítja majd a filmbéli orwelli metropolisz egyik legkülönösebb lakóját, egy Stranger nevű fickót. A színész emellett creative consultant kretidet kapott Hatvani Balázs rendezőtől.


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

A Thelomeris a főszereplő óragyárost alakító Dörner György mellett olyan kultikus szinkronhangokat is felvonultat majd, ha egyszer végre elkészül, mint Rudolf Péter, Kerekes József, Viczián Ottó és a 2007-ben elhunyt Szakácsi Sándor. A New York-i és budapesti helyszíneken forgatott film 80 százaléka CGI lesz, az élő színészek mögé digitálisan raknak rozsdás és fullasztó városi díszletet. A jelenlegi ütemterv szerint 2012 elejére készülne el, és a rendező mindenképpen szeretné, ha Mark Hamill eljönne Magyarországra a Thelomeris bemutatójára.


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

*Cannes 14 óra autóval, Miskolc kettő és fél vonattal, és bár jachttal nem tudjuk megközelíteni a helyet, hasonlóság több is van a két filmfesztivál között. Miskolcon nyolcadik alkalommal rendezték még a Jameson Cinefestet. 2011-re biztos úgy fognak emlékezni a szervezők és a nézők, mint a fordulat évére.*


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

Két szűk napra tudtunk csak Miskolcra jönni a Jameson Cinefestre, de ez alatt láttunk londoni ufótámadást, gyönyörű celebmellet, rákos-szerelmes mozit, Sundance-nyertes filmet. Ezekre mindjárt kitérünk részletesen, de előtte bizonyítani próbáljuk, hogy Miskolc nem kisebbet vállal, minthogy a magyar ember Cannes-ja legyen.


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

Erős állítás ez, tudjuk, de nyolc év alatt most először olyan versenyprogramot állítottak össze Csákvári Géza, a Népszabadság újságírója, filmfesztivál-turista és Cinefest művészeti igazgató vezetésével, hogy picit Cannes-ban éreztük magunkat. Ez nem egy kósza párhuzam, soroljuk gyorsan a konkrétumokat: 1. találtak egy elszigetelt helyet, ahol nagyon szeretik a filmeket 2. az idei cannes-i válogatásból több fontos filmet elhoztak (Michael, Martha Marcy May Marlene, Ott vagy?, A nyughatatlanok kora) 3. itt sem kell jegyet venni. Egyébként friss filmek jöttek Locarnóból (a győztes rendező is itt volt Legjobb szándék című filmjével), Karlovy Varyból és Sundance-ről is.


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

Tizennégy nagyjátékfilm a versenyben, mindegyik magyarországi ősbemutató, hat játékfilm versenyen kívül, kilenc filmklasszikus, tizenkilenc kisjátékfilm, tíz dokumentumfilm, tizenöt animációs film, három kiállítás, három workshop, konferenciák.


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

2011-re a fordulat éveként emlékeznek majd a fesztivál történetében: az európai filmfesztiválok térképén láthatóvá váltak, ami óriási dolog, benne van nyolc év (ezt nem tudja megspórolni a Neményi Ádám-féle budapesti álomfesztivál sem például). A Cinefest egyre több embert érdekel, 12 ezer nézője volt a filmeknek becslések szerint, de csak azért, mert többen nem fértek be. Rendszeresíteni kell majd jövőre a nagyteremben a vetítéseket, mert a két kisebb folyamatosan tele volt, sokan kint maradtak, őket pótvetítésekkel kárpótoltak. Madaras Péter programigazgató a mozi előtti téren, ahol minden este koncertek voltak, azt magyarázta, hogy a koncerteket arrébb kell vinniük, mert annyira sokakat érdekel az is.


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

A nagy kérdés, lehet-e Miskolc erre az egy hétre célja a hazai kulturális turizmusnak, megindulnak a filmszeretők Pestről, Pécsről vagy Debrecenből? Jönnek már most is sokan, de a lehetőség most látszik igazán, mert tényleg olyan volt a felhozatal idén. A hazai filmforgalmazás nehézségei miatt ráadásul a rendszer adott: jó filmeket sokkal egyszerűbb egy-egy fesztiválvetítésre megszerezni. Lehet, hogy a borzalmas hazai filmes és kulturális helyzetben ez lesz a megoldás, az eseményközpontú vetítés, meglátjuk.


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

*Kell a szponzor
*

Bíró Tibor fesztiváligazgató hétköznap a helyi művészmozit vezeti úgy, hogy néhány év alatt 16 millióról nullára esett az éves állami támogatása, ezért most a Harry Potterből és a Zöld lámpásból próbálják eltartani a művészfilmeket is. 500 forint a jegyár, lehet egy kockás füzet felett számolgatni, mennyire éri meg.


----------



## khantos (2011 Szeptember 26)

A filmfesztivál ötlete ennél egyszerűbb: a Jameson a Cinefest névadó szponzoraként évekre előre, írásban rögzítve jelezte, hogy folytatják együtt a filmfesztivált. A dublini filmfesztivál mellett nagyjából még húszat támogatnak ilyen formán csak azért, mert a világ legnagyobb italgyártójának, a Pernod Ricardnak az egyik vezetője imádott filmezni. Miskolcon évekkel ezelőtt sok üveg viszkit adva kezdték a támogatást, majd az eredményes munkakapcsolat miatt már nem csak piát, de pénzt is adnak.


----------



## PaSa1957 (2011 Szeptember 26)

A regisztrálástól számítva 2 napnak el kell telnie, és még 20 értelmes hozzászólásnak is kell lenni.​Értelmes is legyen?​


----------



## PaSa1957 (2011 Szeptember 26)

Tessék mondani. Miért kell írogatnom?


----------



## PaSa1957 (2011 Szeptember 26)

El vagyok tévedve, nem is itt szerettem volna hozzászólni...


----------



## PaSa1957 (2011 Szeptember 26)

Köszönöm!


----------



## PaSa1957 (2011 Szeptember 26)

Ha én egyszer "online" lehetnék...


----------



## PaSa1957 (2011 Szeptember 26)

Ja, én már online vagyok, csak még nem értem el a 20 feletti "online"-ságot


----------



## Zozella (2011 Szeptember 26)

Én ezt számoltam 22-nek...


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

*Megerősítő üzenet*

1. Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

*Megerősítő üzenet*

2. Köszöntöm a társaságot!


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

3. Gratulálok a készítőknek!


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

4. Jó, hogy ilyen közösségi élet van!


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

5. Már korábban is hallottam róla.


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

6. És a kanadai magyarokról is.


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

7. sőt, beszéltem is velük.


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

8. korábban azt gondoltam, Kanada nagyon északon van


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

9. és azért van olyan hideg


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

10. de kiderült, hogy például Toronto Pécs magasságában van


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

11. ezek szerint más az ok.


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

12. talán a Kárpát-medence védi Magyarországot az északról jövő hideg ellen


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

13. nem is tudom, miért panaszkodunk annyit az időjárásra...


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

14. igen


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

15. valószínűleg nem is ezek a fontos dolgok!


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

16. hanem az emberek


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

17. az Élet


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

18. de főleg a Szeretet!


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

19. mindenkinek kívánok további szép napot


----------



## pjfmt (2011 Szeptember 26)

20. és Áldott, Boldog, Kiteljesedő életet!


----------



## joulupukki (2011 Szeptember 26)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Ramimami (2011 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok. Nagyon új vagyok még errefele, szükségem lenne némi segítségre.


----------



## Ramimami (2011 Szeptember 26)

Ez a fórum mire jó. Írok ide 20x mindenféle hülyeséget és kész?


----------



## Ramimami (2011 Szeptember 26)

Ha kapok választ valami bejegyzésre, azt hol fogom látni?


----------



## szami1108 (2011 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok! Én szívesen töltenék is fel, de annyira szerencsétlen vagyok.


----------



## szami1108 (2011 Szeptember 26)

Valahová eltűnt az üzenetem, én nem értem ezt a topicot, azt írja, hogy öt percen belül írtam, ami nem igaz,


----------



## szami1108 (2011 Szeptember 26)

Az előbb azt írtam, hogy szívesen feltöltenék, de folyamatosan visszadob a rendszer


----------



## szami1108 (2011 Szeptember 26)

Lehet, hogy csak az tud feltölteni, akinek meg van a 20 hozzászólása? De akkor ezt miért nem írják ki. Egy kicsit bonyi...


----------



## szami1108 (2011 Szeptember 26)

Na újra megpróbáltam, de visszadob.


----------



## szami1108 (2011 Szeptember 26)

akkor én is próbálom megszerezni a hozzászólásokat, úgyhogy bocsi


----------



## szami1108 (2011 Szeptember 26)

Sajnos nem sok ötletem van ehhez.


----------



## szami1108 (2011 Szeptember 26)

de próbálkozom, és érdeklődöen tekintek a jövőbe, hiszen már egyszer a 20 hozzászólást megszereztem, és az újbóli belépésnél, 5 db-ot jelzett


----------



## szami1108 (2011 Szeptember 26)

Na ez mi volt? Kíváncsian várom, ha kilépek hány hozzászólásom lesz.


----------



## szami1108 (2011 Szeptember 26)

Látom nem csak én szerencsétlenkedem.


----------



## szami1108 (2011 Szeptember 26)

Na most ismét megpróbáljuk....


----------



## szami1108 (2011 Szeptember 26)

És megint nem sikerült....


----------



## szami1108 (2011 Szeptember 26)

Kiderült a rendszeremmel van a baj.....


----------



## szami1108 (2011 Szeptember 26)

Na és most, h. megvan feltöltenék....


----------



## szami1108 (2011 Szeptember 26)

Nem sikerült


----------



## RichieP (2011 Szeptember 26)

Hiába a 20 üzenet, hiába a régi regisztráció, nem tudok letölteni Öregszek


----------



## RichieP (2011 Szeptember 26)

Ezek szerint nem vagyok egyedül?


----------



## RichieP (2011 Szeptember 26)

Hol tartunk?


----------



## .Vivii. (2011 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztoook


----------



## szami1108 (2011 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok! miért dob vissza mindig


----------



## szami1108 (2011 Szeptember 26)

le szeretnék tölteni és folyamatosan visszadob, hogy nincs meg a 20 üzenet


----------



## .Vivii. (2011 Szeptember 26)

passz


----------



## piros55 (2011 Szeptember 26)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

*köszi a gyűjtést*



Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


köszi a hozzászólást jó éjt


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

*20*

szia szeretném már ha összejönne a20 db


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

ma van de.mari szülinapja


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

szotyika már alszik hajrá


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

kék az ég és zöld a ....


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

a kari nagyon álmos...


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

a viki sokat fülizikés.....


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

mikor lesz már ennek vége


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

még van 14 bakker


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

nem írnak vissza vajon mi az oka


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

vajon mi az oka ha????


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

már nagyon uncsi ez az egész


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

lehet h hülye vagyok v mégse


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

mondj már vmi újat


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

bocsánat e sok baromságért


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

de kell a 20db hozzászólás


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

az más ezt elbasztad


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

kari elájult ,nincs csipsz


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

kari kiment pisiln v??????


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

máj a hütőben köszi


----------



## edi2011 (2011 Szeptember 26)

most jön azutsó hajrá......


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

Miért nem jelenik meg a hsz?
Már a sokadik se megy el?


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

Miért nem jelenik meg a hsz?
Már a sokadik se megy el?:33:
vártam a 20 másodpercet is, mégse, de a múltkorit sem - így hány fényév, mire a 20 hsz meglesz? ???:
Ha már mást nem  :111:


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

Jééééé, most elment mind a kettő - szóval csakakkor, ha a részletes válasz GOMB-ra nyomok. Nyomok, :shock:
Hogy a 20 mp leteljen - :222:
meg még ez is::ugras:


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

komolyan, hogyan lehet így számontartani, hányadik :66: 
szóval, ha valaki hasonló sorsra jutna - :777:
legyen kedves egy kis :555: -ra  Húsz mp?


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

jajj, ez még csak a negyedik, a múltkori egy se sikerült :22:


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

Nah, már a hanyadik ..


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

hetedik


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

nyolcadik


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

kilenc


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

10


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

11


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

13


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

14


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

15


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

16


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

17


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

18


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

19


----------



## ilmi (2011 Szeptember 26)

Húsz!! :34:

:88:


----------



## heland (2011 Szeptember 27)

sziasztok


----------



## heland (2011 Szeptember 27)

így elég sok töltelék dolog gyűlik a fórumon


----------



## heland (2011 Szeptember 27)

vagyok


----------



## heland (2011 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## heland (2011 Szeptember 27)

kíváncsi vagyok ki miért írogat


----------



## heland (2011 Szeptember 27)

keresek ezt azt


----------



## heland (2011 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## heland (2011 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## heland (2011 Szeptember 27)

most nincs mit mondanom


----------



## heland (2011 Szeptember 27)

15


----------



## heland (2011 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## heland (2011 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## heland (2011 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## heland (2011 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## heland (2011 Szeptember 27)

20


----------



## quasimidi (2011 Szeptember 27)

Basszus, nem megy a TFS. Most hogy fogok így dolgozni...?


----------



## quasimidi (2011 Szeptember 27)

Ma meg kéne csinálni a mosogatógépet is. Kihagy egy programot. 
Csak mire hazaérek, már hulla vagyok.


----------



## katibogi (2011 Szeptember 27)

sziasztok!


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

Köszönöm, bár kétségeim vannak, hogy ez a sok tökölés a hozzászólás gyűjtéssel értelmes...


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

Vagy csak arról szól, hogy aki igazán szeretne valamit, az értelmetlen dolgokat is hajlandó megtenni érte?


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

Mindenesetre egy rádióműsor anyaga most megér nekem ennyit...


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

Szóval számolom a következő hozzászólásokat... még 17...


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

...16...


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

...15...


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

...14...


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

...13...


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

12


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

11


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

10


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

9


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

8


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

7


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

6


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

5


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

4


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hi


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

3


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hii


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

2


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

Szia.


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hiii


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hi4


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

Sziia.


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hi5


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

No, nem kell tovább számolgatnom, van itt valaki a drót végén...


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hi6


----------



## rozsovits (2011 Szeptember 27)

Bocs, nekem asszem megvan a 20, kilépek. Jó szórakozást!


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hi7


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hi8


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hi9


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hi10


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hi11


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hi12


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hi13


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hi14


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hi15


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hi16


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hi17


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hi18


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

hi19


----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)




----------



## kemenygabor (2011 Szeptember 27)

Nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## Bongyorka9 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Szia! NAgyon tartalmas a CH honlapja, ezért is regisztráltam be. Itt mindenki Kanadai magyar, vagy vannak "pártoló tagok" is a világ minden tájáról?

Üdv
Bongyorka9


----------



## Bongyorka9 (2011 Szeptember 27)

HI neked is.... látom új regisztráló vagy


----------



## Bongyorka9 (2011 Szeptember 27)

HI neked is.... látom új regisztráló vagy...


----------



## Bongyorka9 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Hi4


----------



## Bongyorka9 (2011 Szeptember 27)

HI5


----------



## Bongyorka9 (2011 Szeptember 27)

hali


----------



## Bongyorka9 (2011 Szeptember 27)

hali sokadik.. elvesztettem a fonalat


----------



## Bongyorka9 (2011 Szeptember 27)

HI 15 és már csak
5 kell.....


----------



## langlia (2011 Szeptember 27)

*köszönés*



Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni



halihó:


----------



## Fenevad74 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Köszi


----------



## Fenevad74 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Még 11


----------



## Fenevad74 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Még 10


----------



## Fenevad74 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Még 9 kell


----------



## Fenevad74 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Még 8 kell


----------



## Fenevad74 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Még 7 kell


----------



## Fenevad74 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Még 6 kell


----------



## Fenevad74 (2011 Szeptember 27)

Már a 16.


----------



## Fenevad74 (2011 Szeptember 27)

17.


----------



## Fenevad74 (2011 Szeptember 27)

18.


----------



## Fenevad74 (2011 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## Fenevad74 (2011 Szeptember 27)

20!


----------



## jadu (2011 Szeptember 27)

Helló, tegnap regisztráltam csak. 
Kerestem egy könyvet, s így találtam rá erre a fórumra... s eddig tetszik, amit látok


----------



## Glöki (2011 Szeptember 27)

Szép estét Mindenkinek! Örülök,hogy itt lehetek.
Glöki


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*2143134*

13413412343125432523454325


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*315312532525*

3525324523


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*345234523523*

32432523452


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*4312432*

2413312432


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*32423434*

234423432


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*fdsgregsdf*

gfsdfgfdsgd


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*fdgfdsgfdgedfgfdsgfds*

fgfdgdsdgdsgdsg:11:


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*dfsgdfsgdfsgfdsgfdsgfff*

fdgfsgrfesgfdsgedfskiss


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*gfdgdfgfdsg*

dfsgfdsgdsgdfgdsgdfgdfgsdf


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*sdfgfdsgdfsadgfads*

fdsgfadgdfagasgdfsgfsgfs


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*fdgfdgsdfgsdygv*

fsdgfdgdsfdsgsdfdsgvdsgsgffsgsgfdfsheasrhsdshfbgfdsfafdsaggtzgfva


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*sfgvfsDGBfsdjgasksasngavnaskg*

dsfadsdgafdgadfsdgdfgdsnsdjangkjangskmjagd


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*bfdgbdgngdsnmsfbnbfgdbdbgfdnfnf*

sdgfasjbjsdfjbvjdfhnvjdfxbgfdsbv


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*gdfsgfbdgbfdsbfsdb dsbdb dghdgv*

dfhgdgshbdgsv dfbv dfxbdbdsgbfgf


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*bdfsbsdfbdsbfdbfgdshbgsbgtgf*

dfhshbsgdbhgfbngfbsbgsdbdfs


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*bgvdfsbsdfbfdsbfdsbdfsbsdffbsfbsdfb*

fdgfdbgvfdsfbvfsdbfdsbvdsbgfdbvdfsbvdfs


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*dfsgfdasgeasgfadgdfadgfadgfa*

dgssdafgsafdgvffdsgvdfsagvfdsg


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*fdgfsehdgshdghdfshdfsh*

fdhgfdshfhfdshffshgdfshdfshds


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*fdhsgdhsgdhsgdhgsdhdghsdghgdshsgdf*

sdhsdfhgdshgfhhgsdhghhghgdhsg


----------



## kongrobi13 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*4vvvverhgethrwzrzfjnzhr*

nzjdghsetgdtrwnrfgnsgfnhgfre


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászolásokat!


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Remélem nem baj.....


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)




----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)




----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

1


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

2


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

3


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

4


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

5


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

6


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Bocsi, ne haragudjatok....


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Még párszor írok és vége........


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

14


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

15


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

16


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Mindjárt meg van , kitartás......


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

18


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

utolsó előtti.......


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Remélem jó lesz.....


----------



## gino76 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Tényleg bocsi mindenkinek az offért.....


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

*üdvözlet*

sziasztok új tag vagyok és szeretnék gyűjtögetni!


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

előre is mindenkinek köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

még va 18


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

17


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

lehet,hogy rosszul számoltam és ez az 5.


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

6


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

7. mindenkinek szép napot kívánok


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

8.


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

9.


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

*üdvözlés*

Sziasztok!


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

10


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

11


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

*próba*

megpróbálom


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

*talán*

talán menni fog


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

*szintén ma*

jó lenne


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

ez is


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

nekem 6


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

most 7


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

12


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

ez a 8


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

13 azt hiszem jól állok!


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

9


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

14


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

15


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

16 mindjárt vége


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

11


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

17


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

kiss18


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

12 haladás


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

19


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

13 babona


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

20 meg van!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

14 kitartás


----------



## anna 72 (2011 Szeptember 28)

biztonság kedvéért 21


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

15


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

16 egy meg hat


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

17 még még még


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

18


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

19 majdnem ...


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

20 ez már jó:4:


----------



## espelne (2011 Szeptember 28)

21 túlteljesítéskiss


----------



## maybach (2011 Szeptember 28)

Ez így nem túl komoly, de köszönöm.


----------



## maybach (2011 Szeptember 28)

Ha még 18x leírom, akkor rendben lesz?


----------



## maybach (2011 Szeptember 28)

Már csak 17x.


----------



## viragkinga (2011 Szeptember 28)

6


----------



## viragkinga (2011 Szeptember 28)

3


----------



## viragkinga (2011 Szeptember 28)

8


----------



## viragkinga (2011 Szeptember 28)

10


----------



## viragkinga (2011 Szeptember 28)

13


----------



## viragkinga (2011 Szeptember 28)

16


----------



## viragkinga (2011 Szeptember 28)

17


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

Sziasztok!

Örülök, hogy sikerült regisztrálnom hozzátok, mivel egyre többször kalauzolt erre az oldalra a google e-bookok, receptek, illetve sok minden más kapcsán is.

Mindenkinek szép napot:

Grodar


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

Most persze azon vagyok, hogy összedobjam a 20 hozzászólást, de ezzel már megvan kettő...


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

...három...


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

...négy...megy ez mint a karikacsapás...


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

...öt...bár kicsit lassít, hogy 20 egész másodpercet kell várni két post között, na de sebaj, türelem...


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

...hatot terem


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

hét...hét és fél...


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

nyolc...most jutott eszembe, hogy a Piszkos tizenkettő c. filmből berakhattam volna ide a klasszikus számolós versikét, de nagy hirtelen nem akart segíteni a gugli, ezért marad a más kissé unalmas...


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

...kilenc...


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

...és tíz...már ötven százalék...kitartás és előbb utóbb meglesz ez


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

tizenegy, ami már majdnem...


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

...egy tucat...


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

Hál' Istennek nem vagyok babonás - kopogjuk le gyorsan - így bátran leírom, hogy TIZENHÁROM...


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

tizennégy...semmi frappáns nem jut eszembe...


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

...tizenöt...na még öt...


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

...tizenhat...


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

...tizenhét...kezdődjön a visszaszámlálás: 3


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

....tizennyolc és 2...


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

...tizenkilenc, vagy ahogy a verebes mesében volt emlékeim szerint, egy híján húsz (és 1...


----------



## grodar (2011 Szeptember 28)

...és igen, ez a H U S Z A D I K , köszönöm a figyelmet, azért megpróbálok hasznos kommentekkel is hozzájárulni itt-ott a fórum fényének emeléséhez


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Próba szerencse...........ha másnak sikerült, talán nekem is.(1.)


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Ez azt jelenti, hogy egyszer már hozzászóltam?????????? (2.)


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Jééééééééééé! Ez akkor már a 3.


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Nem hiszem, hogy ezzel bárkinek is segítenék, de ez már a 4.


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Húúúú de soká lesz meg a 20 hozzászólás. (5.)


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

ez 6.


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

és ez már 7.


----------



## zetke (2011 Szeptember 28)

sziasztok!


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

ha meglesz a 20, ígérem a hátralévő két napban olvasgatni fogom az oldalakat! (8.)


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

szia! te is a 20-ra gyűjtesz?


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

mert én igen.


----------



## zetke (2011 Szeptember 28)

dolgozom egy kicsit én is


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

ez már a 11.


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Én most próbálok állandó tag lenni.


----------



## zetke (2011 Szeptember 28)

Dödölle2000 írta:


> mert én igen.



jaja, én is 
hajrá!


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

nem vagyok babonás, de ez már a 13.


----------



## zetke (2011 Szeptember 28)

nekem ez a kilencedik.


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

gyorsan írok még egyet, mert akkor már 14 lesz.


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

sok sikert neked is!


----------



## zetke (2011 Szeptember 28)

Dödölle2000 írta:


> nem vagyok babonás, de ez már a 13.



akkor vezetsz, pedig én már négy hónapja kezdtem.


----------



## zetke (2011 Szeptember 28)

Dödölle2000 írta:


> sok sikert neked is!



köszi


----------



## zetke (2011 Szeptember 28)

15.


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)




----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

én most letudom ezt a 20 üzenetet.


----------



## zetke (2011 Szeptember 28)

16.


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

és ez már 18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Kíváncsi leszek, tényleg elfogadja-e ezt a 20 írást.


----------



## zetke (2011 Szeptember 28)

17.


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:d
:d
:d


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

most várok 2 napot és akkor talán sikerül!


----------



## Dödölle2000 (2011 Szeptember 28)

Jó éjt! Én mentem! Jó gyűjtögetést!


----------



## zetke (2011 Szeptember 28)

Dödölle2000 írta:


> most várok 2 napot és akkor talán sikerül!



Gratula!


----------



## zetke (2011 Szeptember 28)

Dödölle2000 írta:


> Jó éjt! Én mentem! Jó gyűjtögetést!



Neked is.


----------



## zetke (2011 Szeptember 28)

már nekem sincs sok.


----------



## zetke (2011 Szeptember 28)

érdekes...


----------



## zetke (2011 Szeptember 28)

ki hitte volna...


----------



## zetke (2011 Szeptember 28)

...hogy egyszer ezzel is végzek.


----------



## zetke (2011 Szeptember 28)

és még ma...


----------



## zetke (2011 Szeptember 28)

Üdv.!


----------



## zsuzsok67 (2011 Szeptember 29)

akkor én el is kezdem a gyűjtögetést


----------



## zsuzsok67 (2011 Szeptember 29)

sziasztok! jelen vagyok


----------



## Kiskoru65 (2011 Szeptember 29)

helló mindenkinek!


----------



## Sacapanna (2011 Szeptember 29)

Sziasztok!
Egy új tag a nagyvilágból.


----------



## csilluk (2011 Szeptember 29)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## bmesics (2011 Szeptember 29)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni




Beléptem


----------



## bmesics (2011 Szeptember 29)

bbkinga írta:


> sziasztok
> miért nem tudok letölteni semmit?



én sem


----------



## bmesics (2011 Szeptember 29)

bcjnbsxlfbxgb


----------



## bmesics (2011 Szeptember 29)

egyetért


----------



## boboka (2011 Szeptember 29)

Én is beléptem.


----------



## boboka (2011 Szeptember 29)

Remélem jó helyre.


----------



## boboka (2011 Szeptember 29)

Semmi válasz?


----------



## kerekperec1 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Igen, igen, igen, én is itt vagyok


----------



## kerekperec1 (2011 Szeptember 29)

bmesics írta:


> én sem


Én sem, valószínűleg azért, mert nincs még meg az 5 hozzászólás...


----------



## kerekperec1 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Amúgy, mi a helyzet?


----------



## kerecseny (2011 Szeptember 29)




----------



## kerecseny (2011 Szeptember 29)

ok


----------



## kerecseny (2011 Szeptember 29)

thx


----------



## kerecseny (2011 Szeptember 29)

*Jethro Tull*​


----------



## kerecseny (2011 Szeptember 29)




----------



## taktoa (2011 Szeptember 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

Helló mindenkinek


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

:d


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

Csak úgy vagyok és gyűjtögetek


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

Uncsi, de hasznos


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

helló


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

Hali


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

Alakul


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

Csak szépen lassan


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

Jó munkához idő kell


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

Hát még a lassúhoz


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

Alakulgat


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

Csak kissé uncsi


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

Na még néhány


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

Ok


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

Már csak kettő


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

Bingó


----------



## Theshow (2011 Szeptember 29)

Akkor most megyek. Pá!


----------



## amanda1997 (2011 Szeptember 29)

**

Még kicsit sok kell a 20 hsz-áshoz, de sebaj


----------



## amanda1997 (2011 Szeptember 29)

hello


----------



## amanda1997 (2011 Szeptember 29)

van valaki?


----------



## amanda1997 (2011 Szeptember 29)

Asszem megvan! yeeee


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

Sziasztok!
Én bölcsibe keres dekoráció ötleteket, konkrétan díszíthető fát, egyet láttam is itt, de még nem tudtam megnyitni.
Üdv

Fali dekorációk érdekelnének!

Bölcsibe keresek dekoráció ötletet amit a falra lehetne kitenni!

dióbél bácsit mi is ismerjük, nagyon aranyos dal!


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

Nagyon szeretném már ha le tudnám tölteni a fa dekorációt amit itt láttam!


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

kíváncsi vagyok a fa dekorációra


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

szerintem pont olyan lesz mint amilyet szeretnék


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

vagy még jobb


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

alig várom


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

ez már a 10.?


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

lassan elérem a célomat


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

nagyon szeretném


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

nagyon jó hogy rátaláltam


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

remélem jó lesz


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

16


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

18


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

19


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

20


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 29)

21


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 30)

megpróbálom még 1x


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 30)

januárban regisztráltam és már 22őt hozzászóltam, mégsem tudom megnyitni azt a hozzászólást, amit szeretnék...


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

Üdvözlöm


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

kellemes napot


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

Jó munkát


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

kellemes napot


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

jó időtöltést


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

köszönöm


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

nagyon szép


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

Köszönjük


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

köszönöm


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

Eredeti


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

ötletes megoldás


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

köszönöm


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

én is azon vagyok


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

még kell 6


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

elég 5?


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

nagyon jó lenne


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

megéri a fáradtságot?


----------



## lazsimola (2011 Szeptember 30)

köszönöm


----------



## detka (2011 Szeptember 30)

pont ilyet kerestem, nagyon köszi!!!!


----------



## Karcsi44 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Nekem még hiányzik egy pár.


----------



## Viki497 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Szép ez a vers.Bár azt nem értettem,hogy miért nem érted a szövegét?


----------



## Viki497 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Én is szeretnék letölteni!!


----------



## Viki497 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Ki hozta ezt a 20 hsz-os szabályt??


----------



## Viki497 (2011 Szeptember 30)

5 nem lenne elég?


----------



## Viki497 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Az nem lenne ilyen idegesítőőő


----------



## Viki497 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Váááááá


----------



## Viki497 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Akkor is megszerzem....


----------



## Viki497 (2011 Szeptember 30)

már csak 9


----------



## Viki497 (2011 Szeptember 30)

8


----------



## Viki497 (2011 Szeptember 30)

7


----------



## Viki497 (2011 Szeptember 30)

6


----------



## Viki497 (2011 Szeptember 30)

5


----------



## Viki497 (2011 Szeptember 30)

4


----------



## Viki497 (2011 Szeptember 30)

3


----------



## Viki497 (2011 Szeptember 30)

2


----------



## Viki497 (2011 Szeptember 30)

1,juhéjjj


----------



## sandorne (2011 Szeptember 30)

*Jelentett elem*

sandorne is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Szia


----------



## csigalom (2011 Szeptember 30)

király, hogy itt elindul a dolog


----------



## csigalom (2011 Szeptember 30)

még meg kell lesnek, hogyan lehet feltölteni.


----------



## csigalom (2011 Szeptember 30)

van néhány kottám, legtöbb gp4, gp5 és midi formátumban


----------



## csigalom (2011 Szeptember 30)

lehet valakit majd érdekel...


----------



## csigalom (2011 Szeptember 30)

saját dalokat is közzéteszek majd, hátha mondd vki véleményt, hogy az út, amin elindultam okés-e...


----------



## csigalom (2011 Szeptember 30)

12 éve gitározom - vagy több, nem tudom - nemrég vettem egy zongorát is, mert szeretném azt is élőben feljátszani


----------



## csigalom (2011 Szeptember 30)

basszusgitár is akad a házban, sajna dob az minden felvételen "mű"-alkotás


----------



## csigalom (2011 Szeptember 30)

nagyon lassan gyűlnek a hsz-k, pedig mindent nem akarok elfecsegni magamról


----------



## csigalom (2011 Szeptember 30)

Régebb gitáresteket is tartottunk, jó volt. Itt egy est repertoárja...

Március 1. GITÁREST - BULGAKOV





1. XX. század – Beatrice Am /x 4/	Em – D /x4/ C – D – C – Em szóló

2. Ringasd el magad – LGT Hm – Em – A – Hm

3. A hetedik – Hobo Dm – játék Dm – emelkedő A – G – A /x2/

4. Sárga rózsa – Illés D – gitárjáték

5. Megüssem v ne üssem – Bikini	szóló	D – D – A – G / D – D – F#m – Hm / A – G /x2/
Refr:	D – F#m – Hm – G – A szóló

6. Jöjj kedvesem – Illés D

7. Neked írom a dalt – LGT C

8. Valaki mondja meg – LGT C

9. Vén Európa – Varga Miklós Dm

10. Közeli helyeken – Bikini Em	szóló

11. Szeretni vkit vmiért – Republic	G

12. Rozsdás szög – Presszer Am – Em F – Dm – E

13. Amikor elmentél tőlem – Zorán Dm

14. Azok a boldog szép napok – Beatrice	szóló G – Em – C – D szóló

15. 8 óra munka – Beatrice G

16. Próbálj meg lazítani – Hofi C

17. Mielőtt végleg elmegyek – Bikini	C

18. Nem vagyok tökéletes – Zanzibár Am – F bevezető felbontás

19. Hello, hello – Ákos Dm átmenet Em

20. Hol van a szó – Pokolgép Em

21. Ha volna két életem – Piramis Dm – B /x2/ - előjáték

22. Vigyázz rám – Dés László Hm

23. A hűtlen – Edda Am

24. A kör – Edda Am 2.-ik refrén után Lidi néni

25. Afrika – KFT Am

26. Egy elfelejtett szó – LGT Em

27. Petróleumlámpa – Omega F

28. Lökd ide a sört – Fonográf G

29. Csavargódal – Bojtorján G

30. Vigyázz magadra fiam – Bojtorján G

31. Budapesttől Miskolcig – Bojtorján G

32. Ohio - G

33. Livin’ next door to Alice – Smokie G

34. Sailing – Rod Stewart C

35. Holiday – Scorpions Dm	emelkedés Em

36. 16 tonna – Pintér Tibor Em

37. Egy darabot a szívemből – Máté Péter Am

38. Vidéki sanzon – Magna Cum Laude	Em

39. Ha én rózsa volnék – Illés Am

40. Itt és most – Pokolgép Am

41. Szállj fel magasra – Piramis G

42. Nélküled – Ismerős arcok Cm

43. Erdő közepében – Republic Am

44. 16 tonna – Republic Am

45. Ilyenek voltunk – Ákos intro Em szakasz Dm

46. Jég dupla whiskyvel – Charlie D

47. Mennyország Tourist – Tankcsapda	Am

48. Sehol se talállak – Quimby Em

49. Szájbergyerek – Kistehén Cm

50. Járom az utam, Térden állva – Beatrice	Em

51. Egyszerű dal – Tankcsapda Em

51. Kell még egy szó – Honfoglalás Am


----------



## csigalom (2011 Szeptember 30)

Magyar dal napja


1.	Szeretlek is meg nem is
2.	Valaki mondja meg
3.	Miénk itt a tér
4.	Neked írom a dalt
5.	Ő még csak most tizennégy
6.	Szól a rádió
7.	Várj, míg felkel majd a nap
8.	Próbálj meg lazítani!
9.	Afrika
10.	Elizabeth
11.	Európa
12.	Adj helyet
13.	Közeli helyeken
14.	Erdő közepében
15.	67-es úton
16.	16 tonna
17.	Szeretni valakit valamiért
18.	Az első villamos
19.	Jöjj, kedvesem
20.	Haggyá’ má’ békibe’
21.	Egy hétig tart egy szerelem
22.	Földvár felé félúton
23.	A szerelemnek múlnia kell
24.	Apám hitte
25.	Ilyenek voltunk
26.	Helló, helló
27.	Petróleumlámpa
28. Elmegyek, elmegyek
29.	Szállj fel magasra
30.	Évszakok
31.	Requiem
32.	Hajtók dala


----------



## csigalom (2011 Szeptember 30)

noh, nem akarok untatni senkit. amit meg tudok osztani az 23.000 tab


----------



## csigalom (2011 Szeptember 30)

legtöbb GP5-ös, azzal könnyen lehet tanulni bármilyen hangszeren lejátszani a helyes akkordokat


----------



## csigalom (2011 Szeptember 30)

akkor ha ennyit megírtam töltök egy kis vörösbort, mert száraz a panelban a levegő


----------



## csigalom (2011 Szeptember 30)

mire megiszom, meglesz a 20hsz, gondolom...


----------



## csigalom (2011 Szeptember 30)

lehet, hogy ez nem is a zenei hsz-k helye?


----------



## siccci (2011 Szeptember 30)

bbkinga írta:


> segitsetek légyszi


miben ?


----------



## siccci (2011 Szeptember 30)

nekem még 19


----------



## traveller1964 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Hol tudom megnèzni mennyi hozzaszolàsom van?


----------



## traveller1964 (2011 Szeptember 30)

Már régen regiztem de még mindíg nem tudom,hogy én kell hozzaszóljak a dolgokhoz vagy mások kell ezt tegyék az enyémekkel.


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

1


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

mikor lesz ez 20...


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

19


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

18


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

próba


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

20


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

3


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

hmmm


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

még 10


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

még 9


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

még 8


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

még 7


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

még 6


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

még 5


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

még 4


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

még3


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

még2


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

még1


----------



## üveggyöngy (2011 Szeptember 30)

20 fölött


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

szep jo reggelt mindenkinek


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

2


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

3


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

4


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

5


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

6


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

7


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

8


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

9


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

10


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

11


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

12


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

13


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

14


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

15


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

16


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

17


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

18


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

19


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

20


----------



## umsch (2011 Október 1)

21


----------



## Isildur (2011 Október 1)

Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2011 Október 1)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal.


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

sok érdekes feltöltött anyag van.


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

Sok hasznos dolgot találtam, aminek nagyon örülök


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

Szép napunk van ma )


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

2011


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

Miért kell ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

10


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

9


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

8


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

7


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

6


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

5


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

4


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

3


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

2


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

1


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

0


----------



## Onódi (2011 Október 1)

20


----------



## yonder (2011 Október 1)

Sziasztok, szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit (még új vagyok itt...)!


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

Kedves fórumozók, nagyon sok téma van, alig várom hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

Onódi, neked elfogadták ezeket a számokat értelmes hozzászólásoknak?


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

*Mi volt az iskolában Döncikém?
Jaj a kémiaóra irtó érdekes volt. Robbanó anyagot állítottunk elő...
És holnap mit fogtok csinálni az iskolában?
Milyen iskolában?*


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

*Asszonyom,megkérhetném,mondja meg a fiának,hogy ne utánozzon engem!
Pistike hányszor megmondtam már,hogy ne viselkedj úgy mint egy hülye!*


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

*Egyszer a Szerelem azt kérdezte a Barátságtól:
- Mi szükség egyáltalán Rád, ha Én vagyok?
- Hogy mosolyt vigyek oda, ahol utánad csak könnyek maradtak - szólt a válasz csendesen.*


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

*Hiszek a sárkányokban,tündérekben,jó emberekben és a többi kitalált lényben....*


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

*Nekem ne mondd,hogy a határ az égbolt miközben lábnyomok vannak a holdon*


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

*Vidéken kukoricával etetik a tyúkokat. Pesten mercedesszel.*


----------



## Karcsi44 (2011 Október 1)

Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

*
A pesszimista a sötètsèget látja az alagútban.
Az optimista a fényeket az alagút vègèn.
A realista a vonat közelgô lámpáit.
A mozdonyvezetô meg 3 idiótàt.*


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

*A kihalás szélén állok.Már csak egy van belőlem!*


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

*2.000.000 forintot keresek!!!! Csak még nem találtam meg.*


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

*Nem lehetnek rózsás gondolataid a jövőről ha tele a fejed a múlt hibáival.*


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

Szia Karcsi44!


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

*Kevés vagy, mint lakatlan szigeten a tömegverekedés!*


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

még 6 üzi


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

*A sípcsont az a szerv ami segít megtalálni a sötétben a bútorokat.*


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

*Hogy lehet,hogy arckrémet arcra, a kézkrémet kézre,a májkrémet viszont kenyérre kenjük?*


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

*Fiú:-Hívhatlak rekordnak? 
Lány:-Miért? :O
Fiú:-Mert meg akarlak dönteni.*


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

*"Hogy mondjam el,ha átölel,ha kérdőn néz figyel,hogy mondjam el"*


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

*Drágám! Hol van a tea?
-Jaj, ti férfiak sohasem találtok semmit. A tea ott van a gyógyszeresfiókban egy kakaósdobozban, amire az van ráírva, hogy só...*


----------



## Sunderland (2011 Október 1)

*Vádlott,miért ad elő nekem ma az előző napitól teljesen eltérő történetet?
-Azért bíró úr,mert azt tegnap nem hitte el.*


----------



## aszem (2011 Október 1)

8


----------



## aszem (2011 Október 1)

9


----------



## aszem (2011 Október 1)

10


----------



## aszem (2011 Október 1)

11


----------



## aszem (2011 Október 1)

12


----------



## aszem (2011 Október 1)

nameg 8 hianyzik


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

mottot írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 457404
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 457410
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 457411


1


----------



## aszem (2011 Október 1)

mar csak het


----------



## aszem (2011 Október 1)

15


----------



## aszem (2011 Október 1)

16


----------



## aszem (2011 Október 1)

17


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

nagyzsolti73 írta:


> Szia! Mi is végigcsináltuk azt amit te !Fogalmunk sincs róla,hogy ezt miért is kell, de jót mosolyogtam ahogy megoldottad!
> Apáczais felmérőkkel tele van ez a blog csak az oldalakon meg kell keresni és letölteni őket kezd az elsővel én is úgy csináltam.
> http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.phpt=23853 Remélem segítettem minden jót.


Köszönöm


----------



## aszem (2011 Október 1)

18


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

Pameke írta:


> Szövegértés 4. o.


Köszönöm


----------



## aszem (2011 Október 1)

19


----------



## aszem (2011 Október 1)

es vegre 20


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

bütyőke írta:


> sziasztok!
> átböngésztem a topikot, de nem találtam a mozaikos nyelvtan tudásszintmérő 3. Osztályos b változatát. Amit találtam, ott az első csatolt file-ban nem az van, amire szükségem lenne, a második file párját keresem. Ha valakinek van, legyen olyan kedves és tegye fel. Előre is köszönet érte!
> Bütyőke
> 
> ...


1


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

gyorgy.rea írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Szükságem lenne Apáczais 5. osztályos matek felmérőre.
> Előre is köszönöm!


Erre nekem is szükségem lenne


----------



## aszem (2011 Október 1)

akkor most orulunk


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

Domcsi07 írta:


> Hali,
> 2.osztályos... íme:


Köszönöm


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

Vaca írta:


> Látom sokan keresitek a 3.o.környezet felmérőlapjait, ezt még én sem láttam itt. Remélem valaki hasznát veszi.Fogadjátok szeretettel.


Köszönöm ezt kerestem


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

Pameke írta:


> Szövegértés 4. o.


Köszönöm


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

farkinc írta:


> környezet felmérő 1.osztály mozaik kiadó


1


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

mottot írta:


> év végi írás, helyesírás felmérés
> Csatolás megtekintése 457401
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 457402


1


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

Pameke írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ha valaki el tudná küldeni a 3. osztályos Természetismeret (Apáczai Kiadó) felméréseket, azt nagyon megköszönném.
> Üdv. Pameke


Én is ezt keresem


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

Pameke írta:


> 4. osztályos szövegértés feladatlap


Köszönöm


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

Pameke írta:


> Írás felmérés 2. osztály


Köszönöm


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

Pameke írta:


> 3. osztályos matek versenyfeladatok


Köszönöm


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

Mottot írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 457404
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 457410
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 457411


Köszönöm


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

Mottot írta:


> **** hidden content ****


Köszönöm


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

Pameke írta:


> 2. osztályos szövegértés felmérő


Köszönöm


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

Vaca írta:


> Ez a legfrissebb szövegértő az biztos, de csak fotózva tudom feltenni, majd beszkennelem és úgy is felrakom.


Köszönöm


----------



## sandorne (2011 Október 1)

otiti írta:


> **** hidden content ****


Köszönöm


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

Nem igazán értem mi értelme van, de ha mindenki csinálja nosza rajta.


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

Olvassátok a Dűnét!


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

Meg az összes Herbert művet! Mindegyik remek.


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

De a fia irományait kezetekbe ne vegyétek!


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

Mert a Shai-hulud eljön értetek


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

Mindenkiért eljön aki nem tiszteli.


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

Még egy pár hozzászólás


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

Csak nagyon lassan halad


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

Megvan a 10!


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

Jah, még nem...


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

Pár könyv amit mindenképp érdemes szerintem elolvasni:


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

Herbert Dűne ciklusát már írtam


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

Stanislaw Lem : Kudarc


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

Asimov : Alapítvány könyvei


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

Nemes Istvánn Skandar Graunos könyvei


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

Miért van az hogy manapság mindent trilógiának írnak eleve?


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

És nem zárják le rendesen az egyes köteteket


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

Régen rendesen lezárult a mű és úgy írtak neki folytatást, magában is élvezhető volt.


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

De manapság...


----------



## harkonnenbaro (2011 Október 1)

Namind1 megvan a 20 végre!


----------



## hatalom71 (2011 Október 1)

Üdvözlök minden CanadaHun felhasználót Budapestről!!


----------



## hatalom71 (2011 Október 1)

Remek idő van


----------



## hatalom71 (2011 Október 1)

És jól is érzem magam!


----------



## hatalom71 (2011 Október 1)

Bár a hajnalok hűvösek már...


----------



## hatalom71 (2011 Október 1)

A nappalok,mintha csak nyár lenne...


----------



## Karcsi44 (2011 Október 1)

+1 hozzászólás mindig jól jön egy újoncnak.


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 1)

Haj, merre menjek? Hív az óceán.


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 1)

Mi hát a honvágy? Dérinés nipp?


----------



## atg (2011 Október 2)

Anyakönyvvezető


----------



## atg (2011 Október 2)

Emlékszem a Műegyetem felvételi pédatárából a következő kérdésre:
Mi a nehezebb: 1 tonna toll vagy 1 tonna ólom?


----------



## atg (2011 Október 2)

Persze rögtön rávágtam a rossz megoldást: egyforma.


----------



## atg (2011 Október 2)

Aztán megnéztem hátul


----------



## atg (2011 Október 2)

Logikailag is megoldható:
A madarak szárnyát mi borítja: toll vagy ólom?


----------



## atg (2011 Október 2)

Az idő milyen lábakon jár, amikor lassan telik?


----------



## atg (2011 Október 2)

Viccet félretéve:
A tonna a tömeg mértékegysége, a "nehezebb" pedig a súlyra kérdezz rá.


----------



## atg (2011 Október 2)

Ki tudja a folytatást?


----------



## Karcsi44 (2011 Október 2)

"Fájdalmas a vereség, de még fájdalmasabb, ha nem a legjobb formádat adtad!" (Andrew Matthews)


----------



## Karcsi44 (2011 Október 2)

"A legnagyobb dicsőség nem az, hogy soha nem vallunk kudarcot, hanem hogy minden bukás után képesek vagyunk felemelkedni." (Nelson Mandela)


----------



## rinpocse34 (2011 Október 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## rinpocse34 (2011 Október 2)

Köszönet az oldalért! Nagyon jó!


----------



## rinpocse34 (2011 Október 2)

értékes anyagok vannak fent!


----------



## rinpocse34 (2011 Október 2)

Olyan is, amely máshol nem található meg a neten.


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 2)

Készül a töltött paprika. Igaz, kaliforniai paprikából, és génkezelt paradicsomból, ami annyira fás, hogy majdnem fűrésszel kell vágni. De azért csak töltött paprika.


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 2)

Bajlódom az internettel. Hibaüzenetek, leszakadás. Hú, de unom. Úgy panaszkodom, mintha kiskoromban asztal körül kergettek volna, ha nem töltök napi tíz órát a neten


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 2)

Kíváncsi leszek a magyar filmekre. Ezer éve nem láttam. Jó, csak öt éve.


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 2)

Jó kis nyelv ez a magyar!


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 2)

Bámulom az óceánt. Az esőt nem lehet visszanyomni a felhőbe, a folyók nem folynak visszafelé.


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 2)

Van-e itt más is, aki a Csendes-óceánt bámulja?


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 2)

Nem bírok betelni a látvánnyal. Az óceán! a legnagyobb_ valami_ a Földön. Ha a Vina del mar-i Kaszinó előtt csónakba szállnék, és elindulnék egyenesen Nyugatnak, a fél földgömböt át kellene szelnem, mert a Csendes akkora. Jól elfáradna a karom az evezéstől


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 2)

Új-Zéland északi szigetén kötnék ki. Tényleg, van itt valaki Új-Zélandról?


----------



## rinpocse34 (2011 Október 2)

Kiss Ida írta:


> Bámulom az óceánt. Az esőt nem lehet visszanyomni a felhőbe, a folyók nem folynak visszafelé.


Jó Neked  Nálunk 2 hónapja nem esett :-(


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 2)

Ha északnak indulnék a Csé-óceán partvonalán, először nagyon hideg lenne a víz, végig Chile partjánál, aztán Aricánál, a sivatagnál már langyosodna. Hosszan eveznék Perui vizeken.


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 2)

Aztán Ecuador, majd Colombia következne, a csodás Szent András-szigettel - oda feltétlenül tennék egy kitérőt.


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 2)

Közép-Amerika - fejből nem tudom, melyik ország következne. Aztán, persze, a hatalmas Mexikó.


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 2)

Kalifornia! Vágyam tárgya. És azután?


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 2)

Washington állam - de lejjebb mi van? Kalifornia, és Washington állam között? Szégyen. Nem emlékszem. Aztán Kanada! És végül Alaszka.


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 2)

Meg is érkeztünk, de Alaszkában is hideg van, mint Tűzföldön. Szép út volt!


----------



## Kiss Ida (2011 Október 2)

Itt is régen esett, ez csak költői sóhaj volt. Nagy a szárazság. Tenálad hol nem esik?


----------



## rinpocse34 (2011 Október 2)

Tényleg szép út volt! gratulálok!
Kedves Ida! Tudnál egy linket a columbiai Szent András-szigetről? Sajnos nem találtam, csak a horvát druszáját.


----------



## rinpocse34 (2011 Október 2)

Bocsánat, nem láttam a bejegyzésed... Magyarországon, Miskolcon két hónapja nem esett eső :-(


----------



## SzBarbi (2011 Október 3)

Sziasztok! Csak beköszöntem 
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Manka01 (2011 Október 3)

Ha valakinek kellene valamilyen borító, az itt keresgélhet:


----------



## Arzen (2011 Október 3)

*esteledik*

Nalunk mar esteledik. Mennyi lehet az idoeltolodas?


----------



## Arzen (2011 Október 3)

Itt is regen esett


----------



## Arzen (2011 Október 3)

*szabaly*

Mert jo ez a 20 hozzaszolasos szabaly?


----------



## Arzen (2011 Október 3)

*Szia*

Szep napot neked is!


----------



## Arzen (2011 Október 3)

Uj mentok erkeznek, sarga szinben


----------



## Arzen (2011 Október 3)

berbefagyasztas a kozszferaban


----------



## daphres (2011 Október 3)

*üdvözlet*

Mindenkit üdvözlök.


----------



## daphres (2011 Október 3)

*forum*

Nagyon jó ez a fórum.


----------



## daphres (2011 Október 3)

*2*

2


----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)

1


----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)

2


----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)

3


----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)

4


----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)

blackberry


----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)

bb


----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)

már csak 4


----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)

18


----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)

19


----------



## El Cid (2011 Október 3)

20 ))))


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 3)

Mert én annyi mindent nem szerettem még.


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 3)

Most ez van a fejemben.


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 3)

5 török 5 görögöt dögönyöz örökös örömök között.


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 3)

Azt mondják a hatalmasok, hogy akinek 6 alma sok, az már elég hatalmas ok, hogy ne legyen hatalma sok.


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 3)

7


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 3)

8


----------



## tamas88 (2011 Október 3)

Elcserélném magam valami hasznosabbra. Ajánlatokat ide várok.


----------



## tamas88 (2011 Október 3)

:4:


----------



## tamas88 (2011 Október 3)

Hatodik. A hat nem prím szám.


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 3)

Egy picike pocakú picike pocok pocakon pöckölt egy picike pocakú picike pockot, mire a pocakon pöckölt, picike pocakú pocok pocakon pöckölte az őt pocakon pöckölő, picike pocakú pockot.


----------



## BalazsIla (2011 Október 3)

Hello mindenkinek


----------



## BalazsIla (2011 Október 3)

Most leptem fel erre az oldalra es gyujtom a hozzaszolasokat!


----------



## BalazsIla (2011 Október 3)

Remelem sok dolgot tudok en is hozzatenni majd a kincseitekhez.


----------



## BalazsIla (2011 Október 3)

Mindenkinek szep estet kivanok!


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 3)

10


----------



## orcla (2011 Október 3)

Nekilátok szorgalmasan kommentelni és feltölteni


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 3)

Én is jó estét kívánok


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 3)

12


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 3)

13


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 3)

14


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 3)

14


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 3)

16


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 3)

17


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 3)

18


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 4)

19


----------



## Silverin (2011 Október 4)

20 ))))))))))


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Október 4)

*Nebuló*

Sziasztok!

A Nebuló sorozat kellene nekem, főleg az 1. és 4. osztály. Ha van, tanmenet is érdekel!

Köszönöm!


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Október 4)

Nagyon jók ezek a feltöltések, köszönjük!


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Október 4)

Nagyon jók ezek a feltöltések, köszönjük!


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Október 4)

Köszi a jó ötleteket!


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Október 4)

Köszönjük!
Én is kompetenciázom már 2006 óta.


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Október 4)

Köszönöm a sok jó ötletet!


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Október 4)

Köszönjük!


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Október 4)

21


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Október 4)

22


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Október 4)

23


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Október 4)

Amúgy sziasztok!


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Október 4)

24


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Október 4)

25


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Október 4)

26


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Október 4)

27


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Október 4)

28


----------



## mkata29 (2011 Október 4)

*20 hozzászólás*

20 hozzászólás és nem enged letölteni....


----------



## Ninnya7 (2011 Október 4)

Sziasztok csatlakoznék az oldalhoz


----------



## Ninnya7 (2011 Október 4)

húú de lassan lesz meg a 20


----------



## Ninnya7 (2011 Október 4)

szar idő van erre


----------



## Ninnya7 (2011 Október 4)

a macskáim idióták:``: ketten kergetnek egy legyet


----------



## Ninnya7 (2011 Október 4)

5


----------



## Ninnya7 (2011 Október 4)

6


----------



## Ninnya7 (2011 Október 4)

7


----------



## Ninnya7 (2011 Október 4)

8


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

első


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

máásodik


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

harmadik


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

neeegyedik


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

ötödik


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

hatodik


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

hetedik


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

nyoolcadik


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

9


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

10


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

11


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

12


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

13


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

14


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

sziasztok


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

mindenkinek szép napot kívánok


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

15


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

egész jó ez az oldal


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

csak kár, hogy kell ez a sok hozzászólás


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

16


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)




----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

17


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

Alisin látom hasonló a problémád


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

14


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

meglátszik a hím és nőneműk közötti különbség, te mindig írsz valamit én meg számostul letudom


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

13


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

19


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

Alisine írta:


> meglátszik a hím és nőneműk közötti különbség, te mindig írsz valamit én meg számostul letudom


 
Nem akartam ennyire konkrét lenni


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

20!!!!!


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

11


----------



## Alisine (2011 Október 4)

attól én még az voltam


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

10


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

9


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

8


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

7


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

6


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

5


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

4


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

3


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

2


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

1


----------



## bbea7 (2011 Október 4)

végre....


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

szupi


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

végre


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

szóval 20


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

tuddok irnní


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

egy éve tag vagyok de nem szóltam még hozzá semmihez


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

4


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

mondjuk még 18


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

aki bujt, aki nem, megyek!!


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

de lehet, hogy csak 16


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

casper a kis fehér lepedő!


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

hajrá Kirk


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

16


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

nyiván ezen kívül is 14


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

hello


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

20 hozzászólásom 7-dikénél járok


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

4


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

de lehet a 8dik?


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

13


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

3


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

remek ez az oldal


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

egy tucat


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

2


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

tök jó témák vannak


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

1


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

meg egy legóbusz


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

hajrá


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

Kanada egyébként nem lehet rossz


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

már csak 10 van hátra?


----------



## Ninnya7 (2011 Október 4)

9


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

él ott egy ismerősöm


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

nem 9


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

csodákat mesél


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

icc máj lájf


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

és lassan kifutok a 20ból


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

vagy mégsem


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

bárápápáá díííí dáttá tárám tám, icc szkat man


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

sálálálíííí


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

még nincs 20?


----------



## Ninnya7 (2011 Október 4)

10


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

Q


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

de 20 kell


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

4, de ha ez kiment akkor 3


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

pá, Kirk!


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

18


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

na jó, mindjárt lépek...


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

még mindig kevés


----------



## VargaOrsi (2011 Október 4)

és itt a vége, kösz


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

canadahun.com JEAH


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

csúúúúcs


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

sokadik hozzászólásom


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

de még mindig nem elég..


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

ezért írok ide....


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

meg mert szeretek gépelni


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

abrakadabra


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

szupi játék!


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

nincs még 20?


----------



## kirk29 (2011 Október 4)

pedig már van szerintem 20


----------



## Ninnya7 (2011 Október 4)

11


----------



## Ninnya7 (2011 Október 4)

12 de lassan megy


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

a


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

s


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

d


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

f


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

g


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

h


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

j


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

k


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

lh


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

él


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

q


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

w


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

e


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

r


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

“Az ember csak addig zuhan a mélybe, amíg földet ér, a magasságokat tekintve azonban nincs határ.”


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

“A fontolgatással gyakran elmúlik az alkalom!”


----------



## mapi (2011 Október 4)

“Mindaddig, míg nem érzünk rokonszenvet és szeretetet minden élőlénytársunk iránt, nem mondhatjuk, hogy megértettük az erkölcs törvényét.”


----------



## Zsannam (2011 Október 4)

Itt azért nem találok olyan gondolatot amire tudnék válaszolni.


----------



## Ica2 (2011 Október 4)

"hátha minden e világon, földi életem, halálom, csak mese, csalódás, álom...."


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

Sziasztok szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

Ha veszítettél már el valakit, aki iránt azt hitted már nincsenek érzelmeid, de tudtad ő még szeret, csak hívnod kellett és ott volt melletted, csak szólnod kellet, bármit megtett és neked ez tetszett. Jó volt a tudat, hogy van valaki aki ennyire szeret. De amikor egyszer csak elveszted, már nem rohan hozzád, már mást talált, abban a pillanatban szeretsz bele újból. Amikor szembesültél azzal, hogy...... „nincs”. Amikor a sors letépi rólad az egyetlent aki igazán szeretett azt, aki mindenben melletted állt, aki társad volt. Akkor ott maradsz lelkileg kifosztva, egyedül – a hiányában döbbensz rá, nélküle mennyire szenvedsz. Hiába találsz mást, nem potólja azt a rajongást amit tőle kaptál. Akkor jössz rá, hogy mi mindent jelentett ö neked... (Müller Péter - Szeretet könyv)


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

Kérdeztem volna tőle mi és hol fáj,
De ő csak szomorún nézett némán,
Már két hete nem látok mosolyt az arcán!
Belül küzd most vívja a maga harcát!!


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

Az az igazi, aki álmában is átölel...aki azért felkel,hogy téged betakarjon, aki mellett reggel felébredsz, hozzád bújik és elmondja ,hogy reggel ezerszer szebb vagy, mint bármikor és úgy érzed csodásan aludtál Vele és nem akarsz kibújni mellőle =)


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

Van hogy akkor jön rá az ember hogy hol a helye, mihez illetve kihez is tartozik valójában, ki az igazán fontos a számára mikor majdnem túl késő. Mikor egy szerencsétlen dolognak, akár egy elválásnak kell történnie ahhoz, hogy felfogjuk, hogy bárkivel bármikor történhet bármi és nem biztos hogy látjuk még az életben. Ilyenkor van, hogy új esélyt kapunk és két kézzel ragaszkodunk az illetőhöz, a másikhoz és a széltől is óvjuk. Ha megtehetjük...


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

Isten először a férfit teremtette meg - de csak azért, mert szüksége volt egy piszkozatra a mestermű előtt.


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

Olyan nagyképűen, magabiztosan szoktunk ítélni! Megvan a véleményünk: ez ilyen, az olyan. Pedig dehogy tudjuk, milyen a másik ember! Egy másik életből csak a felszínt látjuk, a jéghegy csúcsát. De hogy mi is történt egy másik ember életében a születésétől kezdve mostanáig, hogy mitől lett ilyenné, milyen terheket hordoz, mennyi érték és szépség van benne, csak talán nem volt, aki előcsalogassa, észrevegye - sokszor alig-alig sejtjük! =/


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

Amikor a kutyád a szemedbe néz, látod benne azt a sok szeretetet amit emberben soha nem láthatsz meg.


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

A férfiak erősebbek mint a nők..!!
Komolyan? 9 hónapig bírnál a hasadban hordani egy 3kilós kisbabát?
Bírsz főzni,takarítani és telefonon beszélni egy időben? Bírsz egész nap 10 cm-es magassarkúban sétálni? Bírsz egész éjszaka sírni és amikor reggel felkelsz olyan mintha semmi sem történt volna? Jegyezzétek meg férfiak..A nők csak addig szorulnak segítségre amíg a frissen festett körmük meg nem szárad!  Rakd ki Te is ha büszke vagy,hogy nő vagy..


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

"Amikor minden összeborul körülötted, abban az a legrosszabb, hogy a romoktól nem látsz se előre, se hátra, és úgy érzed, mindennek vége. Ilyenkor tudnod kell, kire számíthatsz, és ki az, akitől meg kell szabadulnod, különben sosem állsz talpra."


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

‎"Egy kutyának nem kell se luxusautó, se hatalmas ház, se drága ruhák.
Beéri egy útszélen talált bottal. Lehetsz gazdag, vagy szegény, buta,
vagy okos, agyafúrt vagy tökkelütött,a kutyádnak mindegy.
Ő csak szeretetet kér és ad. Hány emberről mondhatod ezt el?
Hány ember szeret feltétlen és olthatatlan szeretettel?
Hány ember mellett érzed, hogy ami te vagy, az különleges?"


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

‎"Tudod mit jelent élni, nevetni és olykor szomorkodni? Mosolyogni annyira, hogy sírni kelljen, hatalmasakat szeretkezni, tombolni, táncolni egy éjszakán át, a barátaidat megvigasztalni, másokat mosolyra deríteni, emlékezni és felejteni, pénzt adni és kuporgatni, reménykedni és álmodozni, tanulni és tanítani, makacsnak lenni és könyörögni, változni és változtatni, érezni az ízeket, látni fényeket és hallani a hangokat, valóra váltani az álmaidat és olyankor elviselni, ha nem válik valóra mindezeket úgy tenni, hogy önmagad vagy minden egyes pillanatban, mert nem tudhatjuk melyik lesz az utolsó."


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

A lényeg, hogy te Nő vagy. Jogod van szeszélyesnek lenni. Gyönyörű vagy, nehezen megszerezhető és akár nehezen megtartható. Bármit megtehetsz. A férfi ha férfi a talpán, csak annál nagyobb kihívást fog látni, aminek meg kell feleni, hogy az által nemesebbé válhasson.


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

Az életben soha ne magyarázkodj senkinek. A barátaidnak nincs szüksége rá, az ellenségeid úgyse hiszik el, a hülyék pedig nem értik meg. A te saját életedben jogod van döntéseket hozni, mi az amit tenned vagy mondanod kell, akkor és úgy ahogy te akarod.Ha elrontod szerzel egy rossz tapasztalatot, ha pedig jól döntesz élvezheted. A lényeg,hogy sose add fel önmagad, hogy másoknak megfelelj. Az életed egyedülálló, csak a tiéd, élvezd ahogy te akarod!


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

A dadogós hypót akar venni, és zárás elott fél perccel ér oda a boltba.
Lihegve nekiáll magyarázni:
- Hip, hip...
- Hurrá! - mondta a boltos és lehúzta a redonyt.


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

Egy férfi horgászik, és kifogja az aranyhalat ami így szól:
- Ha visszadobsz, teljesítem egy kívánságodat.
- Rendben van - mondja a férfi és visszadobja. - Szeretnék egy autópályát Budapest és Hawaii között.
- Hát ezt nagyon sok ideig tartana megcsinálni, kívánj mást!
- Háát... szeretném megérteni a női gondolkodást.
Az aranyhal elgondolkozik, majd így szól: kettő vagy négy sávos legyen az autópálya? xD


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

Egy este amikor anya a vacsorát főzte, 11 éves fia megjelent a konyhaajtóban kezében egy cédulával. Furcsa, hivatalos arckifejezéssel nyújtotta át a cédulát az anyjának, aki megtörölte kezét a kötényében és elkezdte olvasni azt: - a virágágyás kigyomlálásáért: 500 Ft - a szobám rendberakásáért: 1000 Ft - mert elmentem tejért: 100 Ft - mert 3 délutánon át vigyáztam a kishúgomra: 1500 Ft - mert kétszer ötöst kaptam az iskolában: 1000 Ft - mert mindennap kiviszem a szemetet: 700 Ft Összesen: 4800 Ft . Anyja kedvesen ráemelte fiára tekintetét. Rengeteg emlék tolult fel benne. Fogott egy tollat és egy másik cédulára ezeket írta: - mert 9 hónapig hordtalak a szívem alatt: 0 Ft - az összes átvirrasztott éjszakáért, amit a betegágyad mellett töltöttem: 0 Ft - a sok-sok ringatásért, vigasztalásért: 0Ft - könnycseppjeid felszárításáért: 0 Ft - mindenért, amit nap mint nap tanítottam neked: 0Ft - minden reggeliért, ebédért, uzsonnáért, zsemléért, amit készítettem neked: 0 Ft - az életemért,amit minden nap neked adok: 0 Ft. Összesen: 0 Ft Amikor befejezte, anya mosolyogva nyújtotta át a cetlit a fiúnak. A gyerek elolvasta és két nagy könnycsepp gördült ki a szeméből. Szívére szorította a papírost és a saját számlájára ezt írta: FIZETVE.


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

Mindig Szükségem Volt Az Édesanyámra, Nem Számított A Korom. Megnevettetett... Letörölte Könnyeim... Erősen Ölelt... Látta A Sikereimet... Látta Bukásaimat... Felvidított... Erősített Néha Kicsit Megőrjített!De Édesanyám Egy Ígéret Volt Istentől,Hogy Lesz Egy Barátom Örökké!Tedd Ki Ezt Az Üzenőfaladra, Ha Csodálatos Édesanyád Van.. ♥


----------



## Dulyfuli007 (2011 Október 4)

nem vagyok féltékeny - csak nem szeretem,ha hozzányúlnak ahhoz ami az enyém...


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

Ezt szépen összegyűjtötted, kifejtetted.


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

Játék a gyarkőcökkel


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

Még én is gyűjtögetek ezért megosztok veletek néhány bölcseletet:


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

*"Soha ne félj kimondani azt,
amiről egész lelkeddel
tudod, hogy igaz." 
/Márai Sándor/*


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

*
*Ne tartsd fontosnak,
hogy fontosnak tartsanak,
egyszerűen csak szeress,
és fontos leszel!*
*


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

"Ami a lélekben egy egész világ,
az kimondva egy kopott,
értéktelen jel."
/Müller Péter/


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

"Úgy áradjon szereteted,
mint a tűz fénye-melege:
mindenre egyformán."
/Weöres Sándor/


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

Csak az igazi barát figyelmeztet rá,
hogy maszatos az arcod.


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

a boldogság a boldogtalanság közti szünet.


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

Ha úgy érzed, te vagy a világon a legszomorúbb, máris felderülhetsz, hiszen valamiben "leg" lettél!


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

Boldog és bölcs, aki azzal ébred: ma jobb akarok lenni, mint tegnap voltam.” /Fénelon/


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

Akinek van akarata, azt vezeti a sors, akinek nincs, azt csak vonszolja.


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

"Ami a lélekben egy egész világ, az kimondva egy kopott, értéktelen jel."
/Müller Péter/


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

Ne tartsd fontosnak, hogy fontosnak tartsanak, egyszerűen csak szeress, és fontos leszel!


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

"A világmindenséget nem csupán a sokféleségben rejlő egység teszi széppé, hanem az egységben rejlő sokféleség is.
/ Umberto Eco /


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

"Az a baj a világgal, hogy a ... mindenben holtbiztosak, az okosak meg tele vannak kételyekkel." Bertrand Russel


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

"Ne félj a tökéletességtől! Úgysem éred el sohasem."  Salvadore Dali​


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

Csak addig vagyunk szigorúak mások iránt, míg magunkat nem ismerjük. ((EÖTVÖS))


----------



## naomile (2011 Október 4)

Köszönöm a figyelmet!


----------



## Taris (2011 Október 4)

jelen


----------



## Taris (2011 Október 4)

szivesen


----------



## Taris (2011 Október 4)

egyetértek


----------



## Taris (2011 Október 4)

én nem is vágyom rá


----------



## Taris (2011 Október 4)

ez jó gondolat.


----------



## Taris (2011 Október 4)

szép


----------



## Taris (2011 Október 4)

még is az őszinteség a legnehezebb a világon


----------



## Taris (2011 Október 4)

Mindíg kell egy barát.


----------



## bagizsu (2011 Október 4)

*üdvözlet*

Sziasztok! Új tag vagyok és jelenleg gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.
Üdv: Zsuzsa


----------



## mretromese (2011 Október 4)

Bocs, igyekszem !


----------



## piros55 (2011 Október 4)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## petya1969 (2011 Október 4)

sziasztok!! új tag lennék és nagyon hajtok arra, hogy ide bekerüljek!!! mindenkinek további szép napot!!!! peti


----------



## bodorg (2011 Október 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## LordFrenzy (2011 Október 4)

Ez nagyon jó!


----------



## LordFrenzy (2011 Október 4)

Nem unatkozom.


----------



## LordFrenzy (2011 Október 4)

Nem unatkoztam.


----------



## LordFrenzy (2011 Október 4)

Vajon az űr tényleg végtelen lesz?


----------



## LordFrenzy (2011 Október 4)

Hapcibenő festéktüsszentő jó pajtásom.


----------



## LordFrenzy (2011 Október 4)

Betámadom a könyveket!


----------



## LordFrenzy (2011 Október 4)

Aki kíváncsi, annak nagyon jó.


----------



## LordFrenzy (2011 Október 4)

Wahh, nemsokára jön a Rage!


----------



## LordFrenzy (2011 Október 4)

A fű nő, a nő olyan, mint a fű, hűűűű.


----------



## LordFrenzy (2011 Október 4)

Nem is lesz világvége:


----------



## LordFrenzy (2011 Október 4)

Lenni vagy nem lenni?


----------



## LordFrenzy (2011 Október 4)

Nemsokára karácsony, mindenki várja már?


----------



## LordFrenzy (2011 Október 4)

Egy gondolat bánt engemet: vajon a cukrászok jól kereshetnek ott kint?...


----------



## LordFrenzy (2011 Október 4)

Kétféle ember van, de lehet több.


----------



## LordFrenzy (2011 Október 4)

Támadnak az orkok, fedezékbe!


----------



## bagizsu (2011 Október 4)

11


----------



## bagizsu (2011 Október 4)

13


----------



## bagizsu (2011 Október 4)

14


----------



## LordFrenzy (2011 Október 4)

Nem jóóóóóóóóóóóóó.


----------



## kulekov (2011 Október 4)

Ditta 25 írta:


> dik*tál*



teodora


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

Hozzászólásokat gyűjtök.


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

Előre is köszönöm a türelmet!


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

Egy gondolat bánt engemet ...


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

... nem tudom mit írjak


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

megvan!


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

azaz azt hiszem megvan ...


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

gyűlnek a hozzászólások


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

katonás rendben


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

szépen lassan


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

már 10 megvan


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

ez pont a fele amennyi kell


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

belehúzok és lassan meg is lesz a 20


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

kezdhetek visszaszámlálni


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

pezsgőbontás nem lesz


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

... de öröm az igen


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

dobpergés prrr


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

mindjárt megvan!


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

Köszönöm a türelmet!


----------



## fmaurice (2011 Október 4)

További szép napot!


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

Sziasztok!
6. osztalyos felmeröket keresek, köszönöm szepen!


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon tetszik a lapotok.


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

Sziasztok!
Ha sikerülne belepnem, sokat jelentene.


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

Meg 16 üzenet.


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

Nem egyszerü ide gyorsan belepni.


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

Örülök, hogy ratalaltam erre a lapra.


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

Amire szüksegem lenne:


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

6. osztalyos matek tajekozodo felmeres c. megoldassal


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

6.osztalyos termeszetismeret


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

6.osztalyos törtenelem temazarok megoldassal


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

magyar nyelvtan temazarok megoldassal


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

irodalom Toldi


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

Meg 7 üzenet


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

Meg 6 üzenet


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

Meg 5 üzenet


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

Meg 4 üzenet


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

Meg 3 üzenet


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

Meg 2 üzenet


----------



## tanc (2011 Október 5)

Utolso üzenet, es remelem bejutottam.
Elöre is köszönöm a segitseget mindenkinek.


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 5)

Sziasztok

:d

Szintén!

??


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

hah


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

ha


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

ez itt a bolondok háza


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

sadasdas


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

6785656 XDD ez csak egy szám


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

minimum 20 hozzászólás wáááá


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

nemtom mennyi kell még :/


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

kicsit unom már


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

mmég csak 12 kell DDD


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

huuuuhuuu már csak 11 és meglesz -.-"


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

_*10*_


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

9


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

ezután 7 kell :/


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

sejtettem hogy kb már 6 kell xD


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

*555*


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

jaj am tök jó lesz mert tszfl D g tud mire ér


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

asd


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

é m cs 3 k m á sz

kotkodács

egtg

help


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

köszi az összestet


----------



## petipetipeti98 (2011 Október 5)

linea írta:


> A munkafüzetek és a tudásszintmérő feladatlapok feladatainak megoldásai


nem látom miért? :S


----------



## Vojti (2011 Október 5)

une deux trois je vais dans le bois


----------



## Vojti (2011 Október 5)

Quatre, cinq, six, Cueillir des cerises.


----------



## Vojti (2011 Október 5)

Sept huit neuf Dans mon panier neuf


----------



## Vojti (2011 Október 5)

Dix onze douze
Elles sont toutes rouges


----------



## Vojti (2011 Október 5)

szeretem az ilyen kiszámolókat, mint a francia verziót is. még feldobok magyarul is


----------



## Vojti (2011 Október 5)

Egyedem-begyedem, tenger tánc,​ Hajdú sógor, mit kívánsz?
Nem kívánok egyebet,
Csak egy tőtött verebet.


----------



## Vojti (2011 Október 5)

Etyem, petyem, ponty,
Mosogatórongy.
Tegnap délben jöttél volna,
Kaptál volna húst.
Én egy kicsit kaptam,
Tarisznyámba raktam.
Tipegtem, topogtam,
Addig míg elhullattam


----------



## Vojti (2011 Október 5)

Kert alatt a macska 
szemét pillogtatja.
Elvesztette gombostűjét,
A kutyára fogta.
A kutya azt mondta,
Hogy ő el nem lopta.
Inc, pinc, kalapinc,
Te vagy odakint!


----------



## Vojti (2011 Október 5)

Antanténusz,
szórakaténusz,
szóraka-tiki-taka.
alá-balá
bim-bam-bum.

Ezt a végére, mert sztem nagyon viccesen néz ki így leírva! Mennyit mondogattuk gyerekkorunkban..


----------



## Editildikó (2011 Október 5)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


Jó lenne fórumozni csak magas nekem még. Ha segítesz akkorkiss
Editildikó


----------



## Editildikó (2011 Október 5)

Itt van az ősz, itt van újra,
szép mint mindig énnekem.
Tudja isten hogy mi okból
Szeretem? de szeretem.

Kiülök a dombtetőre, 
innen nézek szerteszét
s hallgatom a fák lehulló
levelének lágy neszét.

Most ezzel köszönök be.

Editildikó












































































Kiülök a dombtetőre


----------



## piros55 (2011 Október 6)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:1


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:2


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:3


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:4


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:5


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:7


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:8


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:9


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:10


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:12


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:11


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:13


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:14


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:15


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:16


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:17


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:18


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:19


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:20


----------



## muca76 (2011 Október 6)

jelen:21


----------



## Polányi (2011 Október 6)

Köszi. Nem igazán értettem a rendszert, nekem kicsit bonyolultan van összarakva, jól jön ilyen apró segítség is.


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

Dettó.


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

Így tényleg gyorsan össze lehet szedni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

No, hajrá.


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

Negyedik


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

Ötödik.


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

Jelentem, hatodik.


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

A hetedik Te magad légy.


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

Pörög a topic rendesen.


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

Mit írjak kilencediknek?


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

Egy tízessel több.


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

A felén már túl vagyok.


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

Vízen teknő.


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

Szerencsétlen hsz. (13)


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

Jelentem, 14.


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

"...kis 15 éves, még a mamád is édes..."


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

Meg sem köszöntem eddig ezt a hsz. gyűjtő lehetőséget. Köszönöm!
(Hálás smiley).


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

Azt hiszem, sűrűbben fogok ide járni.


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

Mármint a filmes részleghez, nem gyűjtögetni.


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

Na, egy híján húsz.


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

Köszönöm még egyszer, további szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## TeeBee73 (2011 Október 6)

Ööööö... Megvan a 20 hsz., a 2 napos regisztrációval sincs gondom, mégis azt mondja a rendszer, hogy nincs.
Admin adja a jogot, nem automatizált a rendszer?


----------



## heri (2011 Október 6)

Nem tudom, lehet, én is összeszedtem min 20 hsz-t nagy nehezen miután eszembejutott hogy össze kéne D (elég régen regisztráltam csak nem írtam valamiért sehova se)


----------



## singingbird (2011 Október 6)

sziasztook


----------



## singingbird (2011 Október 6)

köszi szépen


----------



## singingbird (2011 Október 6)

Azt hiszem most írok egy pár hozzászólást ide


----------



## singingbird (2011 Október 6)

Ez egy hozzászólás


----------



## singingbird (2011 Október 6)

Mostmár nem sok hiányzik a 20hoz


----------



## singingbird (2011 Október 6)

És az utolsó, köszi szépen tényleg


----------



## singingbird (2011 Október 6)

pápáá


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 6)

Üdv:


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 6)

Szió


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 6)

Hi


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 6)

He


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 6)

je


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 6)

és újra sziasztok


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 6)

túl a tízen


----------



## VFanni01 (2011 Október 6)

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok itt és örülök hogy regisztráltam


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 6)

halihó


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 6)

Csaó!


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 6)

Lassan 15


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 6)

És 15


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 6)

Lassan kész


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 6)

Üdv:


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 6)

hi


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 6)

szia


----------



## illesnea (2011 Október 6)

és 20 mizu


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

*Egy - megérett a meggy.*

Egy - megérett a meggy.


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

2 - kettő


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

3 - három


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

4 - négy


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

5 - öt


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

6 - hat


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

21/3 - hét


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

8 - nyolc


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

3*3 - kilenc


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

50% - tíz


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

11 - tizenegy


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

12 - egy tucat


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

13 - jaj


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

14 - tizennégy


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

15 - 75%


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

16 - tizenhat


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

17 - alakul


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

18 - tizennyolc


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

19 - a másik egy híján húsz


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

20 - 100%


----------



## idevele (2011 Október 6)

21 - és egy a ráadás.


----------



## m.adri1 (2011 Október 6)

3


----------



## m.adri1 (2011 Október 6)

5


----------



## m.adri1 (2011 Október 6)

4


----------



## m.adri1 (2011 Október 6)

6


----------



## m.adri1 (2011 Október 6)

7-hét


----------



## Borboly (2011 Október 6)

*gyűjtés*

Sziasztok! Gyűjteni kezdek...


----------



## Borboly (2011 Október 6)

Egyszeregykirályfi


----------



## Borboly (2011 Október 6)

mitgondoltmagába...


----------



## Borboly (2011 Október 6)

hihihi...


----------



## Borboly (2011 Október 6)

hahaha...


----------



## Borboly (2011 Október 6)

mitgondoltmagába


----------



## Borboly (2011 Október 6)

felkéneöltözni


----------



## Borboly (2011 Október 6)

kocsisiruhába


----------



## Borboly (2011 Október 6)

hihihihahaha


----------



## Borboly (2011 Október 6)

kocsisiruhába!


----------



## Borboly (2011 Október 6)

elmennimegkérni


----------



## Borboly (2011 Október 6)

gazdagbírólányát


----------



## Borboly (2011 Október 6)

hihihihahaha...gazdagbírólányát


----------



## Borboly (2011 Október 6)

Jóestétjóestét...gazdagbírólánya


----------



## Borboly (2011 Október 6)

Remélem, soha senki nem fogja olvasni a fentieket. Épp ez volt a fülemben, bocs.


----------



## zsu74 (2011 Október 6)

Én olvastam .


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Cini-cini muzsika,
táncol a kis Zsuzsika,
jobbra dül, meg balra dül,
cigánykoma hegedül.


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Egér, egér, kisegér,
Van-e fogad hófehér?
Adjál nekem vasfogat,
adok neked csontfogat!


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Kiszámoló
Egy - megérett a meggy,
kettő - csipkebokor vessző,
három – majd haza várom,
négy – biz oda nem mégy,
öt – leesett a köd,
hat – hasad a pad,
hét – dörög az ég,
nyolc – üres a polc,
kilenc – kis Ferenc,
tíz – tiszta víz.
Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza! 
Ott a szamár, megissza!


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Süss fel, nap, 
fényes nap, 
kertek alatt ludak vannak, 
megfagynak. 

Süss fel, nap, 
fényes nap, 
kertek alatt egy kis bárány 
majd megfagy. 

Süss ki kopasz kert alá, 
bújj be hideg föld alá, 
süss fel, süss fel, 
tavasz napocskája.


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Süssünk, süssünk valamit,
azt is megmondom, hogy mit:
lisztből legyen kerekes,
töltelékes, jó édes.

Sodorva, tekerve,
túróval bélelve,
csigabiga rétes,
kerekes és édes.


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Elment a madárka, 
üres a kalitka, 
mind azt fújdogálja, 
visszajő tavaszra. 

Ha tavaszra nem jő, 
búzapirulásra, 
de ha akkor sem jő, 
tudom, sohasem jő.


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Megfogtam egy szúnyogot,
nagyobb volt egy lónál,
kisütöttem a zsírját,
több volt egy akónál.

Aki eztet elhiszi,
szamarabb a lónál,
aki eztet elhiszi,
szamarabb a lónál


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Tavaszi szél vizet áraszt, 
virágom, virágom. 

Minden madár társat választ, 
virágom, virágom. 

Hát én immár kit válasszak, 
virágom, virágom 

Te engemet s én tégedet, 
virágom, virágom. 

Zöld pántlika, könnyű gúnya, 
virágom, virágom. 

Mert azt a szél könnyen fújja, 
virágom, virágom. 

De a fátyol nehéz ruha, 
virágom, virágom. 

Mert azt a bú hajtogatja 
virágom, virágom.


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Fáj a kutyámnak a lába
megütötte a szalmába.
Ördög vigye a szalmáját,
mért bántotta kutyám lábát!

Fáj a kutyámnak a hasa,
megütötte török basa.
Ördög vigye török basát,
mért bántotta kutyám hasát!

Fáj a kutyámnak a farka,
odacsípte ajtóm sarka.
Ördög vigye ajtó sarkát,
mért bántotta kutyám farkát!


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Gyepen mentem, gyepen jöttem,
aranygyűrűm elvesztettem.
Hold meglátta, Napnak adta,
csillag az ujjába dugta.


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Nincs szebb madár, mint a lúd, 
nem kell néki gyalogút. 
Télen-nyáron mezítláb 
nevelgeti a fiát. 

Még szebb madár a kánya, 
a világot bejárja, 
mégsem kopik csizmája, 
megkíméli a szárnya. 

Mégis legszebb a fecske, 
odaszáll az ereszre. 
Eresz alatt csicsereg,
irigylik a verebek. 

Jaj de büszke a kakas, 
hogy a feje tarajas. 
Ha jóllakik, azt mondja: 
sóra, fára nincs gondja


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Szita, szita, sűrű szita,
ma szitálok, holnap sütök.
Hófehér kis cipót sütök.
Megvajazom, megzsírozom,
mégis, mégis neked adom.


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Ágon ugrált a veréb,
megrándult a lába,
üggyel-bajjal lejutott
a fekete sárba.
Most sír a veréb,
igen fáj a lába,
nem jár az idén már
verébiskolába.


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Tente baba, tente.
aludj szívem szentje,
kicsi kutya szalmára,
tente baba párnára.


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Anyukám, anyukám találd ki,
hogy az én nagy kincsem ugyan ki?
Ki más is lehetne, ha nem Te,
Ültess hát gyorsan az öledbe!


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Megfogtam egy szúnyogot,
nagyobb volt egy lónál,
kisütöttem a zsírját,
több volt egy akónál​


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Aki eztet elhiszi,
szamarabb a lónál,
aki eztet elhiszi,
szamarabb a lónál​


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Aki eztet elhiszi,
szamarabb a lónál,
aki eztet elhiszi,
szamarabb a lónál​


----------



## Kiwi1978 (2011 Október 7)

Aki eztet elhiszi,
szamarabb a lónál,
aki eztet elhiszi,
szamarabb a lónál​


----------



## Bendeguz54 (2011 Október 7)

Nos akkor én is írok valamit, igaz nem tudom hol tartok, talán az ötödiknél!


----------



## Bendeguz54 (2011 Október 7)

Meg mégegy!


----------



## Bendeguz54 (2011 Október 7)

Most volt meg az öt akkor ez a hatodik!!!


----------



## Bendeguz54 (2011 Október 7)

Hetedik!


----------



## Bendeguz54 (2011 Október 7)

Nyolcadik!


----------



## Bendeguz54 (2011 Október 7)

kilenc!


----------



## Bendeguz54 (2011 Október 7)

tíz


----------



## Bendeguz54 (2011 Október 7)

Már nem sok van! Tizenegy.


----------



## Bendeguz54 (2011 Október 7)

tizen2


----------



## Bendeguz54 (2011 Október 7)

tizen3


----------



## Bendeguz54 (2011 Október 7)

14


----------



## Bendeguz54 (2011 Október 7)

Egy kis pihenő és 15


----------



## Bendeguz54 (2011 Október 7)

Már alig van 16!


----------



## Bendeguz54 (2011 Október 7)

Ez a tizenhetedik!


----------



## Bendeguz54 (2011 Október 7)

18


----------



## Bendeguz54 (2011 Október 7)

Utolsó előtti 19!!!!!!


----------



## Bendeguz54 (2011 Október 7)

És ezzel remélem már teljes jogú betekintő lehetek!!!!
Köszönöm.


----------



## szagi55 (2011 Október 7)

Már én is alig várom!!


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

húsz értelmes szót nem tudok kinyögni , nem hogy leírni nehéz ez nagyon nehéz...


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

de próbáljuk meg


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

elötte pihenek egy kicsit


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

felfrissülök


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

lazítok


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

aztán hozzákezdek


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

szóval szünet


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

no de akkor hol marad a folyamatosság


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

nem baj


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

így is jó lesz


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

tehát folytassuk


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

a hagyományos kínai orvoslás érdekelne


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

de valahogy teljes a káosz ezen a téren


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

egy helyre kellene gyűjteni valahogy ezeket a cuccokat


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

csak asszem ez nem sok embert érdekel


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

külön topik nem igen menne el


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

pedig egészen sok anyag van hozzá


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

már úgy értem magyarul is


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

csak rendszerezni kéne őket


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

de annyira meg nem értek hozzá


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

no majd csak kialakul valahogy


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

fura hogy nem számol


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

de most igen


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

ha ezt hangosan csinálnám az utcán dilisnek néznének


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

no de ez a világháló


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

persze lehet itt is annak néznek


----------



## zolikoca (2011 Október 7)

no mára ennyi elég


----------



## baboce (2011 Október 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## baboce (2011 Október 7)

Gyűjtögetek


----------



## andi7609 (2011 Október 7)

Köszönjük szépen a segítséget!


----------



## baboce (2011 Október 7)

Gyűjtögetek


----------



## baboce (2011 Október 7)

Mint egy szorgos méhecske


----------



## baboce (2011 Október 7)

Itt még süt a nap!


----------



## baboce (2011 Október 7)

Szép őszi nap van.


----------



## baboce (2011 Október 7)

Holnap hideg lesz.


----------



## baboce (2011 Október 7)

Remélem enyhe lesz a tél!


----------



## baboce (2011 Október 7)

Mennem kell!


----------



## baboce (2011 Október 7)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

Sziasztok! Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

hellóka nyalóka


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

szakad az eső


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

hideg van.....


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

fázom......


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

itt van az ősz itt van ujra


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

s szép mint mindig énnekem...


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

....csak ne lenne


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

ennyire hideg....


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

már nem tudom mit irjak


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

irj te is hozzám valamit


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

ma fincsit főztem


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

gulyáslevest


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

ééééééssssssssssss


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

hortobágyi húsos palit


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

mármint palacsintát


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

nyami,nyami


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

na most már


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

jó lenne ha beléphetnék


----------



## Mirabébi (2011 Október 7)

na és akkor az utolsó.....


----------



## Osvalderzsi (2011 Október 7)

Letölteni nekem sem sikerült a 20 hozzászólás hiányában. Viszont ez nem érdekel, jó a Canadahun, érdekesek a fórumok és ha befogadtok, állandó tag leszek és maradok.


----------



## Osvalderzsi (2011 Október 7)

Mirabébi, szia,
mi finomat főztél?


----------



## Osvalderzsi (2011 Október 7)

Hú, az az egyik kedvencem, a hortobágyi húsos palacsinta. Küldjél légyszi csak egy kis darabot és egy pici szószt is kérek hozzá.


----------



## tundre (2011 Október 7)

En is itt vagyok


----------



## nagyasszony (2011 Október 7)

Kedves Melitta! Hálás köszönet a kedves "figyelemfelkeltést".
üdv
Nagyasszony


----------



## nagyasszony (2011 Október 7)

Kedves Melitta! Hálás köszönet a kedves "figyelemfelkeltésért".
üdv
Nagyasszony


----------



## nagyasszony (2011 Október 7)

A köszönet is hozzászóasnak számít?


----------



## nagyasszony (2011 Október 7)

Köszönet! Most már igyekszem bejutni valahogyan. üdv!


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

Csáo mindenkinek


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

Üdv minden külföldön élö magyrnak legyen az akár Vajdaság


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

I want to learn english


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

I need twenty messages


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

5.dik


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

...waiting twenty seconds


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

Terembura


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

I dont want to waiting two days for downloading


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

dexter sorozat.... ki szereti?


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

siker story


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

na még 10 üzenetke és birok letölteni


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

hidegvan már--


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

kinek mio a kedvenc filmje?


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

rapid randi


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

valahol amerikában....


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

Angliaban sem lehet rosz


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

Tavaj voltam tunéziában nyaralani... nesokat ért


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

idén meg Horvártoknál... mégroszabb volt


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

jövöre már Cubába akarok menni


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

na most azt hiszem már megis vagyok


----------



## redboygt (2011 Október 8)

legyen egy ráadás is...


----------



## cseti001 (2011 Október 8)

hello


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

sziasztok


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

akkor kezdem én is...


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

az összegyűjtést...


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

mármint a 20 hozzászólásét...


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

de gondolom rájöttetek


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

ma szüreti van nálunk...


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

felvonulás, meg bál (este)...


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

ja, meg gyerekprogik délelőtt...


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

lufihajtogató fiú...


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

kislányom is kapott egy zöld kutyust...


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

meg arcfestő lány


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

meg népdalokat éneklő fiú...


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

érdekes volt


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

a gyerekek beöltöztek


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

szép táncos ruhába


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

aztán kezdődött a felvonulás...


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

lovaskocsikkal


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

bíróval és bírónével


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

fúvós együttessel


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

és sok-sok finomságot kínáló kedves emberrel...


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

ekkor hazajöttünk... ebédeltünk... leraktam aludni a kislányomat... most meg összegyűjtöttem a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## MEraZol (2011 Október 8)

sziasztok...


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

hello


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

most gyorsan megszerzem


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

a 20 darab kommentem és máris


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

.....:d


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

már csak kb 5 kell


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

4....


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

3..... :d


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

2.... köszönöm


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

1köszönöm  maj amjdk


----------



## Almapink (2011 Október 8)

és ezzzzel meg van az ucsó is köszön öm


----------



## Erőspista (2011 Október 8)

Jó neked gratulálok.


----------



## Erőspista (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Erőspista (2011 Október 8)

15?


----------



## Erőspista (2011 Október 8)

16.


----------



## Erőspista (2011 Október 8)

17.


----------



## Erőspista (2011 Október 8)

18.


----------



## Erőspista (2011 Október 8)

19.


----------



## Erőspista (2011 Október 8)

20.


----------



## Erőspista (2011 Október 8)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Október 8)

thdxrftgbdftbgxdf


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Október 8)

*qwe*



dabra írta:


> Hálásan köszönöm!


sdfvsd


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Október 8)

fthsdfvb ydfrgbsdthbsdfv cv


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Október 8)

ubvysefcawerv*AQWECqe*


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Október 8)

esrzbsertbswercvyW3rv awerawervawerawer awer wer WE AWER AWER AWER WER AWET AWET Z DFV srg hsdrg asdf aert asef.


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Október 8)

rtbsye tawe trtz drt6uz swercawet sert sefd efdfg fgbydf


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Október 8)

srgfysdf


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Október 8)

ewrgsevcsfrge


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Október 8)

wervysxdc dfgsdf


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Október 8)

ysrdg ydfg ysef cv vnhmn hkm ivbk


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Október 8)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni





jancsipavicic írta:


> ysrdg ydfg ysef cv vnhmn hkm ivbk


 nnnnn


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Október 8)

xfv dfbdfnbxcgb


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Október 8)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm gggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Október 8)

20 hozza


----------



## jancsipavicic (2011 Október 8)

hhhhhhhhjklk


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 1


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 4


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 5


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 6


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 7


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 8


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 9


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 10


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 11


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 12


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 13


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 14


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 15


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 16


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 17


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 18


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 19


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 8)

Sziasztok, hozzászólás 20


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 8)

*a fiatalság megőrzéséhez egy tipp*

A világ megismerése új elemeket hoz elő énünkből, ami segít megőrizni fiatalságunkat.

(J. Gray)


----------



## nikobi87 (2011 Október 8)

Jo otlet, koszi!


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 8)

*választás*

A kiváncsi ránéz valamire, és azt kérdi:Miért? Az alkotó megálmodik valamit, és azt kérdezi: Miért ne?


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 8)

*felüdülést hozó tipp*

Az ajándékozó bővelkedik és aki mást felüdít, maga is felüdül
(Péld.: 11:25)


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 8)

*álmok valóra váltásához tipp*

Annak aki az álmát valóra akarja váltani, muszáj ébren maradnia!
(Richard Wheeler)


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 8)

*..tanács*

Mielőtt megszólalsz, gondold végig, szebb-e, mint a csend, amit megtörsz vele.................


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 8)

*figyelemre méltó....*

"A kételyeink gyakran megölik a lehetőségeinket, mivel meg sem próbáljuk elérni azokat"
/ Shakespeare: Machbet/


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 8)

*ez így van!*

Semmit nem lehet megtanítani egy embernek, csak segíteni benne, hogy rátaláljon önmagán belül.
(Galileo)


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 8)

*Ne feledd..........*

Ne feledd, 
senki sem sértheti meg az érzéseid saját közreműködésed és engedélyed nélkül!!!!


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 8)

*elgondolkodtató*

"Behunyom a szemem, mivel látni akarok."
(Paul Gauguin)


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 8)

*hűha*

"Alattad a föld, feletted az ég, benned a létra"
(Weöres Sándor)


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 8)

*felhívás*

Tégy valamit azért, hogy tehess valamit!


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 9)

*a pozitív hozzáállás jellemzői*

...................Szerintem is ...............

Pozitív a hozzáállásom,

ha jóra hajló a hozzáállásom,
ha győzelemre készülök,
ha építek,
ha jó dolgokkal foglalkozom,
ha mindennek a jó oldalát nézem


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 9)

*jaja*

A helyesen alkalmazott bölcsesség a hasznos.
(Préd:10)


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 9)

*ez is törvény*

A gödrök első törvénye: ha benne vagy, hagyd abba az ásást
"Denis Healey)


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 9)

*aha*

Végzetes hiba háborút kezdeni, ha nem akarjuk megnyerni.
(Douglas MacArthur)


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 9)

*győzelem*

Vitát csak egy módon nyerhetek, ha elkerülöm.


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 9)

*érdekes*

Az amit másban szeretek és elutasítok, én magam vagyok.


----------



## Ivats (2011 Október 9)

*hogy is van ez?*

Azt tanítod a legjobban, amit magadnak kell leginkább megtanulnod,


----------



## piros55 (2011 Október 9)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## szagi55 (2011 Október 9)

"Meglátni a világot a homok 
szemcséjében, 
és az eget a vadvilágban"


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

*Próféta_01*

[FONT=&quot]"É[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s akkor Almitra szólott újra, és azt mondá: És a Házasság, Mester? 
És ő így válaszolt: 
Együtt születtetek, és együtt is maradtok mindörökre. 
Együtt lesztek akkor is, amikor a halál fehér szárnyai szétszórják napjaitokat. 
Bizony mondom, együtt lesztek, még az Isten csöndes emlékezetében is. 
De együttlétetekben legyenek távolságok. 
És a mennyek szellői táncoljanak kettőtök között. 

Szeressétek egymást, de a szeretetből ne legyen kötelék: 
Legyen az inkább hullámzó tenger lelketek partjai között. 
Töltsétek meg egymás serlegét, de ne igyatok egyazon serlegből. 
Kínáljátok egymást kenyeretekből, de ne ugyanazt a cipót egyétek. 
Daloljatok, táncoljatok együtt, és vigadjatok, de engedjetek egymásnak egyedüllétet. 
Miként a lant húrjai egyedül vannak, habár ugyanarra a dallamra rezdülnek. 

Adjátok át szíveteket, de ne őrizzétek egymás szívét. 
Mert szíveteket csak az Élet keze fogadhatja be. 
És álljatok egymás mellett, de egymáshoz ne túlontúl közel: 
Mert a templom oszlopai távol állanak egymástól, 
És a tölgyfa meg a ciprus nem egymás árnyékában növekszik."[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

*Próféta_02*

"[FONT=&quot]É[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s egy asszony, aki mellére csecsemőt szorított, azt mondta: Beszélj nekünk a Gyermekekről. 
És ő így szólt: 
Gyermekeitek nem a ti gyermekeitek. 
Ők az Élet önmaga iránti vágyakozásának fiai és leányai. 
Általatok érkeznek, de nem belőletek. 
És bár véletek vannak, nem birtokaitok. 

Adhattok nekik szeretetet, de gondolataitokat nem adhatjátok. 
Mert nekik saját gondolataik vannak. 
Testüknek adhattok otthont, de lelküknek nem. 
Mert az ő lelkük a holnap házában lakik, ahová ti nem látogathattok el, még álmaitokban sem. 
Próbálhattok olyanná lenni, mint ők, de ne próbáljátok őket olyanná tenni, mint ti vagytok. 
Mert az élet sem visszafelé nem halad, sem a tegnapban meg nem reked. 
Ti vagytok az íj, melyről gyermekeitek eleven nyílként röppennek el. 
Az íjász látja a célt a végtelenség útján, és ő feszít meg benneteket minden erejével, hogy nyilai sebesen és messzire szálljanak. 
Legyen az íjász kezének hajlítása a ti örömetek forrása; 
Mert Ő egyként szereti a repülő nyilat és az íjat, amely mozdulatlan."[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"Akkor így szólt egy gazdag ember: Beszélj nekünk az Adakozásról. És ő így válaszolt: Keveset adsz, amikor a te tulajdonodból adsz. Amikor önmagadból adsz, igazán akkor adakozol. Mert mi a tulajdon: tárgyak, melyeket megőrizel, attól való féltedben, hogy hátha holnap szükséged lesz reá. És a holnap - ugyan mit hoz a holnap a túlontúl elővigyázatos ebnek, mely csontokat kapar el a nyomtalan homokban, míg a szent városba tartó zarándokokat követi? És mi a szükségtől való félelem, ha nem maga a szükség? Hát a szomjúságtól való félelem, ha kutad tele van, nem maga az olthatatlan szomjúság? Vannak, kik keveset adakoznak a sokból, amijük van, s ezt az elismerés reményében teszik - e rejtett vágyuktól adományuk egészségtelenné válik. És vannak, akiknek kevesük van, s mind odaadják azt. Vannak, kik hisznek az életben és az élet gazdagságában, és az ő ládájuk sohasem üres. Vannak, kik örömmel adakoznak, és ez az öröm az ő jutalmuk. És vannak, akik kínnal adakoznak, és ez a kín az ő megkereszteltetésük. És vannak, akik adakoznak, és nem éreznek fájdalmat, sem örömöt nem keresnek, sem erényességet nem gyakorolnak ezáltal; Ők úgy adakoznak, miként amott a völgyben a mirtusz a levegőbe leheli illatát. Az ilyenek keze által Isten szava szól, és szemükből Ő mosolyog a földre. Jó adakozni, ha kérnek, de jobb kéretlenül, a megértéstől vezettetve; És akinek keze nyitva, annak számára nagyobb öröm megkeresni az elfogadót, mint adakozni. Van-e, amit meg kell tartanod? Minden, amid van, egyszer átadatik. Tehát adakozz ma, hogy az adakozás ideje a te időd legyen, ne örököseidé. Gyakorta mondjátok: "Adnék én, de csak annak, aki megérdemli". Gyümölcsös kertedben a fák, legelődön a jószágok nem mondják ezt. Ők azért adnak, hogy élhessenek, mert megtartani annyi, mint elveszni. Hiszen aki méltó arra, hogy nappala és éjjele legyen, az minden egyebet is megérdemel tőled. És aki megérdemli, hogy igyék az élet óceánjából, az megérdemli, hogy megtöltse kelyhét a te kis csermelyedből is. És mi lehet nagyobb jutalom, mint a bátorság, a bizalom, a kegyelem, ami az elfogadással jár? Hát ki vagy te, hogy az emberek felfedjék keblüket, leleplezzék büszkeségüket, s mezítelen méltósággal, megszégyenült büszkeséggel álljanak előtted? Nézd meg elébb, magad méltó vagy-e adni, az adakozás eszközévé lenni. Mert az igazság az, hogy az élet adakozik az élet számára - te pedig, ki adakozónak véled magad, nem vagy egyéb, mint tanú. Ti pedig, elfogadók - és valamennyien elfogadók vagytok - ne vegyétek fel a hála terhét, mert igát raktok ezzel önmagatokra és arra is, aki adakozik. Inkább emelkedjetek fel együtt az adakozóval az adományon, mintha szárnyakon; Mert számon tartani adósságodat egyet jelent azzal, hogy kételkedsz a nagylelkűségben, pedig annak anyja a szabad szívű föld, s atyja maga az Isten."


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]A[/FONT][FONT=&quot]kkor egy öreg ember, egy vendégfogadós szólalt meg: Beszélj nekünk az Evésről és Ivásról. 
És ő azt mondá: 
Vajha élhetnétek a föld illatából, s miként a légi növények, fénnyel táplálkozhatnátok. 
De mivel ölnötök kell, hogy ehessetek, s szomjotok oltására az újszülöttet anyja tejétől meg kell rabolnotok, legyen hát ez kegyes cselekedet. 
Legyen asztalotok oltárrá, melyen az erdő, mező tisztái és ártatlanjai áldozattá lesznek azért, ami az emberben még tisztább és ártatlanabb. 

Mikor megöltök egy állatot, szívetekben mondjátok neki: 
- Ugyanaz a hatalom, mely téged lesújt, lesújt engem is; az én sorsom is elvégeztetik. 
- Mert a törvény, mely téged az én kezemre adott, engem egy hatalmasabb kézre fog adni. 
- A te véred és az én vérem a nedv, amely a mennyország fáját táplálja. 
És mikor fogatokkal egy alma húsát szakítjátok fel, mondjátok szívetekben: 
- Magvaid testemben élni fognak, 
- És holnapod bimbója szívemben fog kinyílni, 
- És a te illatod lesz az én lehelletem, 
- És együtt örvendezünk majd a múló időben. 

És ősszel, amikor szőlőskertjeitekben a prés alá szüretelitek a fürtöket, mondjátok szívetekben: 
- Én magam is szőlőskert vagyok, s gyümölcsöm a prés alá gyűjtetik. 
- És mint az új bor, örök hordóba töltetem. 
És télen, amikor borotokat kancsóba töltitek, minden pohárért szóljon egy dal szívetekben; 
És szóljon egy dal az őszi napok emlékéért, a szőlőskertért és a szőlőprésért is."[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

" Akkor egy szántóvető mondá: Beszélj nekünk a Munkáról. 
És ő válaszolt, mondván: 
Dolgoztok, hogy lépést tartsatok a földdel és a föld lelkével. 
Mert dologtalannak lenni annyi, mint elidegenedni az évszakoktól, és kilépni az élet menetéből, mely méltósággal és büszke alázattal halad a végtelenség felé. 

Amikor dolgozol, fuvola vagy, melynek szívén áthaladva a múló percek susogása zenévé változik. 
Melyikőtök maradna süket és néma nádszál, mikor minden egyéb összhangzóan együtt énekel? 

Mindig azt hallottátok, hogy a munka átok, a robot szerencsétlenség. 
De én mondom néktek, ha dolgoztok, beteljesíttek egy darabkát a föld legmesszibb álmaiból, azt a darabkát, melyet rátok szabtak, amikor az álom megszületett, 
És amíg munkálkodtok, igazán szeretitek az életet, 
És az életet munkálkodással szeretni azt jelenti, hogy meghitt ismerősötök az élet legbensőbb titka. 

Hanem ha fájdalmatokban a születést csapásnak, a test fenntartását a homlokotokra írt átoknak nevezitek, akkor én azt válaszolom, hogy semmi egyéb, mint homlokotok verítéke moshatja el onnan azt, ami oda íratott. 

Hallottátok azt is, hogy az élet sötétség, és ti fáradalmatokban visszhangozzátok, amit a megfáradtak mondottak. 
És én azt mondom, az élet valóban sötétség, ha nincsen akarat, 
És minden akarat vak, ha nincsen tudás, 
És minden tudás hiábavaló, ha nincsen munka, és minden munka üres, ha nincsen szeretet; 
Ha pedig szeretettel dolgoztok, önmagatokat összefűzitek önmagatokkal, egymással és Istennel. 

És mit jelent az, hogy szeretettel dolgozni? 
Úgy szőni gyolcsot, hogy a szálat a szívedből húzod, mintha azt a gyolcsot az viselné majd, akit szeretsz. 
Szeretve építeni a házat, mintha az lakna majd benne, akit szeretsz. 
Gyengédséggel vetni el a magot, és örvendezve aratni, mintha az enné a gyümölcsöt, akit szeretsz. 
A magad képére alakítani mindent, saját lelked lehelletével. 
És tudni azt, hogy körülötted állnak mind az áldott halottak, és figyelnek téged. 
[FONT=&quot]
Gyakran hallottalak benneteket, amint ezt mondjátok, mintha álmotokban beszélnétek: - Aki a márványt faragja, és saját lelke képmását felleli a kőben, nemesebb, mint aki a földet szántja. 
- És aki foglyul ejti a szivárványt, és az ember képmására vászonra fekteti, az több, mint aki sarut készít a lábainkra. 
De én azt mondom, nem is álomban, hanem a délidő túlontúl éber pillanataiban: a szél nem beszél ékesebben a hatalmas tölgyfához, mint a fűszálak legkisebbikéhez. 
És egyedül az nagyobb, aki a szél szavát a saját szeretete által édesebb dallá teszi. 

A munka a láthatóvá tett szeretet. 
És ha nem tudsz szeretettel munkálkodni, hanem csak utálattal, akkor jobb, ha otthagyod munkádat, és leülsz a templom kapuja elé, és alamizsnát kérsz azoktól, akik örömmel munkálkodnak. 
Mert ha közönnyel sütöd a kenyeret, keserű kenyeret sütsz, amely az ember éhének csak felét mulasztja el. 
És ha utálattal sajtolod a szőlőt, utálatod mérget párol a borba. 
És énekelj bár úgy, mint az angyalok, ha nem szeretsz énekelni, dalod süketté teszi az emberek fülét a nappal és az éjszaka hangjaira."[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]A[/FONT][FONT=&quot]kkor egy asszony azt mondta: Beszélj nekünk az Örömről és a Bánatról. 
És ő így felelt: 
A ti örömetek maga a bánat, mely igaz orcáját mutatja. 
És ugyanazon kút, melyből kacagástok buzog fel, nemegyszer volt már könnyekkel telve. 
Hogyan is lehetne másképp? 
Minél mélyebb árkot hasít lényetekbe a bánat, annál több öröm befogadására lesztek képesek. 
Hiszen a korsó, mely borotokat tartja, nem égett-e meg maga is a fazekas kemencéjében? 
És a lant, melynek szava lelketeket megnyugtatja, nem azonos-e a fával, melyet késsel vájtak üregessé? 
Amikor örvendeztek, nézzetek szívetekbe mélyen, és látjátok majd, hogy ahonnan örömetek származik, ugyanonnan való bánatotok is. 
Amikor bánkódtok, ismét nézzetek szívetekbe, és meglátjátok, hogy ami miatt sírtok, abban valaha örömöt leltetek. 

Vannak közöttetek, akik azt mondják: "Az öröm hatalmasabb, mint a bánat", és mások azt: "Nem úgy van, hanem a bánat a hatalmasabb". 
De én azt mondom néktek, hogy e kettő el nem választható. 
Együtt érkeznek, és mikor egyikük magában ül veled asztalodnál, jusson eszedbe, hogy a másik az ágyadban aluszik. 

Bizony, mérlegként függtök öröm és bánat között. 
Csak aki üres, az mozdulatlan és kiegyensúlyozott. 
Amikor a kincstartó fölemel, hogy aranyát s ezüstjét megmérje rajtatok, el nem kerülhetitek, hogy örömetek, bánatotok megemelkedjék avagy alászálljon."[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]A[/FONT][FONT=&quot]kkor egy kőműves állott elő, és mondá: Beszélj nekünk a Házakról. 
És ő válaszolt, és ezt mondotta: 
Építhettek elképzelt hajlékot a vadonban, és építhettek házat belül a város falain. 
Mert miként hazatértek szürkületkor, úgy tér meg a bennetek lakozó vándor is, aki mindig távoli és magányos. 
A te házad a te nagyobbik tested. 
Megnövekszik a nap fényében, és álomra szenderül az éj csöndességében, és álma nem álomtalan. Nem álmodik-e a házad? és álmában nem hagyja-e el a várost, nem lép-e át erdőbe, hegytetőre? 

Vajha tenyerembe gyűjthetném házaitokat, és szétszórhatnám erdőn és mezőn. 
Volnának a völgyek a ti útjaitok, a zöld ösvények az utcák, hogy egymást szőlőskerteken át kereshessétek fel, és ruhátokban a föld illatával járjatok. 
De ez még nem lehet így. 
Atyáitok félelmükben túlontúl közel gyűjtöttek össze benneteket. És ez a félelem kitart még. Hajlékotokat egy ideig falak választják el földjeitektől. 

És mondjátok meg nékem, Orfalisz lakói, mitek van ezekben a házakban? Mi az, amit erős ajtókkal óvtok? 
Van-e békétek, az a csöndes akarat, amely megmutatja erőtöket? 
Vannak-e emlékeitek, azok a fénylő ívek, melyek az elme csúcsai között feszülnek át? 
Van-e otthonotokban szépség, mely a szívet a fából, kőből faragott tárgyaktól a szent hegyig vezeti? 
Mondjátok meg nekem, megvannak ezek a ti házaitokban? 
Vagy csupán kényelem van és a kényelem utáni vágy, az az alattomos dolog, mely vendégként lép a házba, s ott előbb gazdává, majd kényúrrá válik? 

Úgy van, idomárrá válik, és szigonnyal és korbáccsal nagyobb vágyaitok bábjaivá tesz benneteket. 
Habár a keze selyem, ám a szíve vas. 
Csupán azért ringat benneteket álomba, hogy az ágyatok mellett állva kacagjon a test méltóságán. 
Gúnyt űz egészséges érzékeitekből, és mint törékeny edényeket, pehelyágyba fekteti őket. 
Bizony mondom, a kényelem iránti vágy megöli a lélek szenvedélyét, s vigyorogva kíséri a temetési menetet. 

Hanem ti, a tér gyermekei, ti nyugalmatokban nyugtalanok, ti nem estek csapdába, nem juttok idomár kezére. 
Házatok nem horgony lesz, hanem árboc. 
Nem lesz csillogó bevonat, mely a sebet takarja, hanem szemhéj, mely óvja a szemet. 
Ti nem fogjátok szárnyaitokat összezárni, hogy az ajtókon áthaladjatok, nem hajtjátok le fejeteket, hogy a mennyezetbe ne ütődjék, nem fogtok félni a lélegzéstől, nehogy falaitok megrepedjenek és leomoljanak. 
Nem kriptákban fogtok lakozni, melyet a holtak emeltek az eleveneknek. 
És bár pompás lesz és fenséges, házatok mégsem fogja titkotokat megtartani, sem gátját vetni vágyaitoknak. 
Mert ami bennetek határtalan, az mind az ég palotájában lakik, melynek kapuja a hajnali pára, ablakai pedig a dalok és az éj csöndjei."[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]É[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s a takács így szólt: Beszélj nekünk a Ruhákról. 
És ő ezt válaszolta: 
Sokat elfednek szépségetekből, ám ami nem szép, azt nem fedik el. És habár ruháitokban az illő szabadságot vélitek fellelni, nyűgnek és igának is érezhetitek őket. 
Üdvös volna, ha a nap és a szél inkább bőrötöket érintené, semmint öltözéketeket. 
Mert az élet lehellete a napfény, és az élet tenyere a szél. 

Néhányan közületek azt mondják: "A mi ruháinkat az északi szél szőtte". 
És én ezt felelem: Igen, az északi szél, 
De szégyenkezés volt a nyüstje, és inaitok elpuhulása a vetülék. 
És mikor munkáját bevégezte, kacagott az erdőben. 
Ne feledd, hogy a szemérem pajzs, mely megvéd a tisztátalanok tekintete ellen. 
És amikor nem lesznek többé tisztátalanok, mi más lesz a szemérem, mint az elme nyűge, félrevezetése? 
És ne feledd, a föld szereti mezítelen lábad érintését, és a szél szeret játszani a hajaddal. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
É[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s egy kalmár szólott: Beszélj nekünk az Eladásról és Vásárlásról. 
És ő válaszolt, és ezt mondotta: 
A föld átengedi néktek gyümölcseit, és szükséget nem szenvedtek, ha tudjátok, kezeteket miként töltsétek meg. 
A föld adományainak cseréjével lelitek meg a bőséget és megelégedést. 
Hanem ha a cserében nem szeretet és testvéri igazságosság van, akkor egyeseket kapzsiságba, másokat éhezésbe hajt. 

Amikor ti, a tengerek, földek, szőlőskertek munkásai, a piacon találkoztok a takácsokkal, a fazekasokkal és azokkal, akik a fűszerszámokat összegyűjtik, 
Idézzétek meg a föld uralkodó szellemét, hogy jelenjék meg közöttetek, és szentelje meg mérlegeiteket, és a mércét, mely értéket értékkel összevet. 
És ne tűrjétek el, hogy kereskedéstekben részt vegyenek az üres kezűek, akik munkátokért csupán szavakkal fizetnek. 
Az ilyen embernek mondjátok azt: 
- Jöjj velünk a földekre, vagy menj ki testvéreinkkel a tengerre, és vesd ki hálódat; 
- Mert a föld és a tenger hozzád ugyanoly bőkezű lesz, mint mihozzánk. 

És ha eljönnek az énekesek, a táncosok és a fuvolajátékosok, az ő portékájukból is vásároljatok. 
Mert ők is gyümölcsöket és fűszerszámokat gyűjtenek, és amit elébetek hoznak, habár álmokból formáltatott is, öltözteti és táplálja lelketeket. 

És mielőtt eltávoztok a piacról, gondoskodjatok arról, hogy senki se induljon útjára üres kézzel. 
Mert a föld uralkodó szelleme nem alhat békén a szél hátán, míg közületek a legutolsónak szüksége is ki nem elégíttetik."[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]A[/FONT][FONT=&quot]kkor a város egyik elöljárója állt elő, és mondá: Beszélj nekünk a Bűnről és Bűnhődésről. 
És ő válaszolt, és ezt mondotta: 
Amikor lelketek vándorútra kél a széllel, 
Magatokra s őrizetlen maradván akkor követhettek el gonosztettet mások ellen, s így önmagatok ellen is. 
És az elkövetett gonosztett miatt kell kopogtatnotok és egy ideig válasz nélkül várakoznotok az áldottak kapuja előtt. 

Mint az óceán, olyan a ti istenlényetek. 
Makulátlan marad mindörökre. 
És mint az éter, csak azt emeli, akinek szárnya van. 
És mint a nap, olyan a ti istenlényetek. 
A vakondok útjait nem ismeri, sem a kígyó fészkében nem kutat. 
Ám a ti istenlényetek nem egyedül lakik bennetek. 
Sok van még bennetek, ami ember, és sok van bennetek, ami még nem ember, 
Hanem torz törpe, aki álmában kóborol a ködben, önnön ébredését keresve. 
És most a bennetek lévő emberről fogok beszélni. 
Mert nem a ti istenlényetek, sem a ködben tévelygő törpe, hanem ő az, aki a bűnt és a bűnhődést ismeri. 

Gyakorta hallottalak benneteket úgy beszélni valakiről, aki gonoszat cselekedett, mintha nem közületek való volna, hanem idegen, aki betolakodott világotokba. 
De én azt mondom, hogy még a szentek és igazak sem emelkedhetnek fölébe a legmagasabbnak, ami mindegyikőtökben benne van, 
Tehát a gonoszok és gyengék sem süllyedhetnek mélyebbre a legalacsonyabbnál, ami ugyancsak mindegyikőtökben benne van. 
És miként egyetlen levél nem sárgulhat el az egész fa tudomása nélkül, 
Azonképpen a gonosztevő sem cselekedheti a rosszat mindegyikőtök rejtett szándéka nélkül. 
Egyetlen menetben haladtok istenlényetek felé. 
Ti vagytok az út és az utazók. 
És amikor egyikőtök elbukik, a mögötte haladókért bukik el, hogy figyelmeztessen a kőre, melyben elbotlott. 
Igen, és azokért bukik el, aki előtte járnak; akik gyorsabbak voltak, és lábuk biztosabb, ám a követ el nem távolították. 

És ezért, habár e szó soknak közületek nehéz terhet róhat szívére: 
A meggyilkolt nem ártatlan meggyilkoltatásában, 
És akit megraboltak, a rablásban nem vétlen. 
Az igazak nem mentesek a gonoszok tetteitől, 
És akiknek kezük fehér, nem tiszták a csalók üzelmeitől. 
Bizony mondom, a bűnös gyakorta áldozata a sértettnek. 
S még gyakrabban az elítélt viseli a terhet a bűntelenek és meg nem vádoltak helyett. 
Az igazak nem választhatók szét az igaztalanoktól, sem a jók a gonoszoktól; 
Mert együtt állanak ők a nap orcája előtt, miképpen a fekete szál és a fehér szál a szőttesben. 
És amikor a fekete szál elszakad, a takács az egész szőttest megvizsgálja, s nemkülönben a szövőszéket is. 

Ha közületek bárki a házasságtörő asszonyt igazságtétel elé idézné, 
Tegye mérlegre a férj szívét is, s az ő lelkét is ugyanazon mértékkel mérje meg. 
És aki megkorbácsoltatná azt, aki vétett, nézze meg lelkét annak is, aki ellen vétettek. 
És ha közületek valaki az igaság nevében büntetne, és a gonosz fára fejszét emelne, vizsgálja meg elébb a fa gyökereit; 
És ott találja majd gyökereit a jónak és a rossznak, a gyümölcsözőnek és a magtalannak, egymással összefonódva a föld hallgatag szívében. 
És ti, bírák, kiknek igazságot kell tennetek, 
Mily büntetést szabtok arra, aki testében becsületes, de lelkében tolvaj? 
Milyen megtorlást rótok ki annak, ki testével ölt, de lelkében megöletett? 
Milyen vádat emeltek az ellen, aki cselekedeteiben csaló és elnyomó, 
De maga is bosszús és kétségbeesett? 

És miként büntetitek azokat, akikben a bűntudat máris nagyobb, mint a rossz cselekedet? 
Nem a megbánás-e az igazságtétel, melyet annak keze mér ki, akit szolgálni öröm? 
És a bűntudatot mégsem róhatjátok ártatlanra, sem a vétkes szívéről fel nem oldhatjátok. 
Hívatlanul tér be az az éjszaka közepén, és az emberek felébrednek rá, és önmagukba néznek. 
És ti, akik érteni akarjátok az igazságot, hogyan tehetnétek ezt anélkül, hogy minden cselekedetet meg ne vizsgálnátok a napvilág fényében? 
Csak akkor fogjátok megérteni, hogy aki talpon maradt és aki elbukott, ugyanazon ember, aki önnön törpe lényének éjszakája és önnön istenlényének napvilága között áll a félhomályban. 
És hogy a templom szegletköve nem magasabb, mint az a kő, amelyet az alapokban a legalább raktak."[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]A[/FONT][FONT=&quot]kkor megszólalt egy jogtudós, és azt mondá: Hát a Törvények, mester? 
És ő így válaszolt: 
Örömet leltek abban, hogy törvényeket fektettek le, 
Ám még nagyobb örömetek telik a megszegésükben. 
Mint az óceán partján játszadozó gyermekek, kik homokváraikat kitartással építik, s aztán kacagva rombolják le azokat. 
Ám miközben homokváraitokat építitek, az óceán mind több homokot sodor a partra, 
És mikor elpusztítjátok a homokvárat, az óceán veletek kacag. 
Bizony, az óceán mindig együtt kacag az ártatlanokkal. 

Hanem mi légyen azokkal, akik számára az élet nem óceán, és az ember alkotta törvények nem homokvárak, 
Hanem nekik az élet kőszikla, és a törvény a véső, mellyel önnön képmásukra faraghatják? 
Mi légyen a nyomorékkal, aki gyűlöli a táncosokat? 
Mi légyen az ökörrel, mely szereti az igát, s az erdő szarvasait, őzeit kóbor bitangnak tekinti? 
Mi légyen a vén kígyóval, mely bőrét nem képes levedleni, s a többi kígyót meztelennek, szégyentelennek találja? 
És azzal, aki korán érkezik a menyegzői lakomára, és mikor jóllakván, elfáradva útjára indul, kijelenti: minden lakoma törvénytelen, és mindenki, aki részt vesz rajta, törvényszegő? 

Mi mást mondhatnék ezekről, mint azt, hogy a napfényben állanak, de hátukat fordítják a nap felé? 
Csak saját árnyékukat látják, és árnyékuk számukra a törvény. 
És mi számukra a nap - csupán az, ami az árnyékot vetíti. 
És mit jelent elfogadni a törvényt, ha nem azt: legörnyedni, és az árnyékot a földre rajzolni? 
De tinéktek, akik orcátokat a nap felé fordítva jártok, mit jelenthetnek holmi földre rajzolt ábrák? 
Tinéktek, akik a szél szárnyán jártok, mely szélkakas szabhat irányt? 
Mely emberi törvény köthet meg benneteket, ha széttöritek igátokat, de senki börtönének ajtaját nem töritek szét? 
Mely törvényt kellene félnetek, ha táncoltok, de senki vasláncaiban lábatok meg nem botlik? 
És ki idézhet törvény elé, ha elvetitek ruhátokat, de senki útjában nem hagyjátok? 
Orfalisz népe, a dobot el lehet némítani, és a lant húrjai meglazíthatók, de ki parancsolhatja meg a pacsirtának, hogy ne énekeljen?'[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]É[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s egy szónok azt mondta: Beszélj nekünk a Szabadságról. 
És ő így felelt: 
A városkapuknál és tűzhelyetek mellett láttalak benneteket a földre borulva imádni saját szabadságotokat, 
Akárcsak a rabszolgák, kik megalázkodnak a zsarnok előtt, és dicsőítik, holott megöli őket. 
Igen, és láttam a templom kertjében és a fellegvár árnyékában, hogy akik közületek a legszabadabbak, szabadságukat járomként és bilincsként viselik. 
És keblemben a szívem vérzett: mert szabadok csak úgy lehettek, ha már a szabadság iránti vágyat is igának érzitek, s többé nem úgy beszéltek a szabadságról mint célról és beteljesülésről. 
Szabad akkor leszel valóban, ha napjaid nem gond nélkül valók, sem éjszakáid nem szükség és bánat nélküliek, 
Hanem ha mindezek befonják életedet, és te mégis, mezítelenül és kötelékek nélkül fölébük emelkedel. 
És miként emelkedhetnél nappalaid és éjszakáid fölébe, ha nem töröd szét a láncokat, melyeket eszmélésed hajnalán a délidőhöz kötöttél? 
Amit szabadságnak neveztek, a valóságban e láncok legerősebbike, akkor is, ha a láncszemek csillognak a napfényben, és elkápráztatnak benneteket. 

És mi egyebet vethetnétek el magatoktól szabadságotok érdekében, mint darabkákat önmagatokból? 
Ha egy igazságtalan törvényt törölnétek el, azt a törvényt saját kezetek írta saját homlokotokra. 
A törvénykönyvek elégetésével el nem törölhetitek, sem azáltal, hogy a bírák homlokát mossátok le, használjatok bár tengernyi vizet. 
És ha egy zsarnokot akartok trónusáról letaszítani, legelébb önmagatokban kell elpusztítanotok azt a trónust. 
Mert hogyan uralkodhatna zsarnok azon, aki szabad és büszke, ha szabadságában nincs zsarnokság és büszkeségében nincs szégyenkezés? 
És ha egy gondot vetnél el magadtól, a gondot magad választottad, nem pedig reád mérték. 
És ha egy félelemtől szeretnél szabadulni, a félelem a szívedben lakik, nem annak kezében, akitől félsz. 
Bizony mondom, minden dolgok összefonódva élnek bennetek: a kívánt és a rettegett, az utált és a dédelgetett, amit kergettek és ami elől elmenekülnétek. 
Mindenek együtt mozognak bennetek, összetartozó párokban, miként a fény és az árnyék. 
És amikor az árnyék elhalványul és szertefoszlik, a megmaradt fény egy másik fény árnyává válik. 
Így tehát szabadságotok, ha lerázza igáját, egy nagyobb szabadság igájává lesz."
[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]É[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s ismét a papnő szólott, mondván: Beszélj nekünk az Értelemről és a Szenvedélyről. 
És ő válaszolt, és ezeket mondta: 
Lelketek gyakran csatatér, melyen az értelem és a mérlegelés vív háborút a szenvedéllyel és az étvággyal. 
Vajha lehetnék békéltető a ti lelketekben, hogy a szembenállást és a viszálykodást egységgé és dallammá oldhatnám. 
De hogyan tehetném, ha ti magatok nem békéltetitek, nem szeretitek a bennetek élő elemeket? 

Az értelem és a szenvedély a kormány és a vitorla a ti lelketek tengerjáró hajóján. 
Ha a vitorla szétszakad, vagy a kormány eltörik, csak tehetetlenül sodródhattok, vagy pedig mozdulatlanná váltok a tenger közepén. 
Mert az értelem, ha egymagában uralkodik, korlátozó erő; és a szabadjára engedett szenvedély olyan tűz, amely önnön elemésztéséig lobog. 
Engedjétek hát lelketekben az értelmet a szenvedély magasába emelkedni, hogy dalra keljen; 
És lelketek értelemmel kormányozza a szenvedélyt, hogy a szenvedély minden nap új erőre kapjon, és miként a főnix, saját hamvai fölé repüljön. 

A megítélést és az étvágyat tekintsétek úgy, mint két kedves vendéget házatokban. 
Bizonyára nem kedveznétek egyiküknek a másik rovására, hiszen aki az egyikre nagyobb tekintettel van, az elveszíti a hűségét és szeretetét mindkettőnek. 
A hegyek között, amikor az ezüst nyárfák hűvös árnyékában ülsz, és osztozol a távoli földek, mezők békéjében és derűjében - akkor csöndben mondja azt szíved: Isten az értelemben nyugszik. 
És amikor vihar kél, és a hatalmas orkán megrengeti az erdőt, és a mennydörgés, a villám az ég fenségét hirdeti, szíved félő tisztelettel mondja azt: Isten a szenvedélyben mozdul. 
És mivel mind egy-egy lélegzet vagytok Isten kebeléből, falevelek vagytok Isten erdejében, néktek is az értelemben kell nyugodnotok és a szenvedélyben mozdulnotok."[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]É[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s egy asszony szólott, ezt mondván: Beszélj nekünk a Fájdalomról. 
És ő ezt mondá: 
Fájdalmatok a megértést magába záró héj megtörése. 
Miként a gyümölcs magvának meg kell törnie, hogy szíve a nap elé állhasson, meg kell ismerjétek a fájdalmat. 
És ha szívetek képes volna életetek mindennapi rejtelmeit csodálni, fájdalmatokat nem kevésbé látnátok gyönyörűségesnek, mint örömeteket; 
És elfogadnátok szívetek évszakait, amiként mindig is elfogadtátok a földjeitek fölött átvonuló évszakokat. 
És figyelmetek derűvel kísérné a bánat telét. 
Fájdalmatokat gyakorta magatok választjátok. 
Ez az a keserű ital, amellyel a bennetek lakozó orvos gyógyítja beteg éneteket. 
Bízzatok tehát az orvosban, és csöndes nyugalommal igyátok orvosságát; 
Mert az ő kezét, amely bár súlyos és kemény, mégis a Láthatatlan gyengéd keze vezeti, 
És a pohár, amelyet ő hoz, égeti ugyan ajkatokat, de abból az agyagból való, amelyet az örök Fazekas a saját szent könnyeivel lágyított meg."[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]É[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s egy férfi azt mondta: Beszélj nekünk az Önismeretről. 
És ő válaszolt, és ezt mondta: 
Szívetek némán ismeri a nappalok és éjszakák titkait. 
De fületek hallani vágyik azt, amit szívetek tud. 
Szavakban vágytok tudni azt, amit gondolatban mindig is tudtatok. 
Ujjaitokkal érinteni vágytok álmaitok meztelen testét. 

És ez így van jól. 
Lelketek rejtett kútforrásának fel kell fakadnia, és mormolva a tengerbe kell futnia; 
És végtelen mélységeitek kincsei feltárulnak szemetek előtt. 
De ne legyen kezetekben mérleg, melyen ismeretlen kincseteket megmérnétek; 
És tudásotok mélységét ne fürkésszétek mérőléccel, se függőónnal. 
Mert az egyén tenger: határtalan és mérhetetlen. 

Ne mondjátok: "Megtaláltam az igazságot"; mondjátok azt: "Találtam egy igazságot". 
Ne mondjátok: "Megtaláltam a léleknek útját". Mondjátok: "Találkoztam a lélekkel, mely az én utamon jár". 
Mert a lélek minden úton jár. 
Mert a lélek nem egyenes vonalon jár, sem úgy nem nő, mint a nádszál. 
A lélek kibomlik, mint a megszámlálhatatlan szirmú lótuszvirág."
[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]A[/FONT][FONT=&quot]kkor egy tanító ezt mondá: Beszélj nekünk a Tanításról. 
És ő ezt válaszolta: 
Senki nem képes előttetek semmit fölfedni, csupán azt, ami tudásotok hajnalán, félálomban máris ott hever. 
A tanító, aki követői között a templom árnyékában jár, nem bölcsességéből ad át nékik, hanem hitéből és szeretetéből. 
Ha valóban bölcs, nem azt kívánja, hogy belépjetek az ő bölcsességének házába, hanem inkább saját elmétek küszöbére vezet benneteket. 
A csillagász beszélhet néktek arról, mennyire ismeri a tér titkait, de ismereteit nektek át nem adhatja. 
A muzsikus énekelhet néktek a ritmusról, amely a térben mindenütt jelen van, de nem adhat néktek olyan fület, amely felfogja ezt a ritmust, sem olyan hangot, mely e ritmust visszhangozni képes. 
És aki jártas a számok tudományában, beszélhet a mértékek birodalmáról, de oda el nem vezethet. 
Mert az egyik ember tudománya át nem adhatja szárnyait a másiknak. 
És mivel mindegyikőtöket magában ismeri az Isten, ezért mindegyikőtöknek egyedül kell megismernie az Istent és megértenie a földet."[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]É[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s egy ifjú ezt mondta: Beszélj nekünk a Barátságról. 
És ő válaszolt, és ezt mondta: 
A te barátod a válasz a szükségedre. 
Ő a te földed, melyen szeretetet vetsz, és háládatosságot aratsz. 
És ő a te asztalod és a te tűzhelyed. 
Mert éhesen mégy hozzá, és békéért keresed fel őt. 

Amikor barátod szól hozzád, saját elmédben nem félsz az "igen"-től, s nem fojtod vissza a "nem"-et. 
És amikor barátod hallgat, szíved akkor sem szűnik meg figyelni rá. 
Mert a barátságban minden gondolat, minden vágy, minden remény szavak nélkül születik, közös és kimondatlan örömmel. 
Mikor barátodtól elválsz, nem bánkódol. 
Mert amit benne legjobban szeretsz, a távollétében világosabbá válhat, miként a hegymászó is jobban látja a hegyet a síkságról. 
És ne légyen a barátságnak célja más, mint a lélek elmélyülése. 
Mert a szeretet, ha egyébre is törekszik, mint önnön rejtelmének felfedésére, nem szeretet immár, hanem kivetett háló, melyben csak a silány akad fenn. 

És ami benned a legjobb, légyen az a te barátodé. 
Ha ismeri tengered apályait, hadd ismerje meg a dagályt is. 
Mert mi a te barátod, ha csupán az unalom óráján keresed fel őt? 
Keresd fel őt az élet óráján is. 
Mert segíthet ő a szükségben, de ürességedet ki nem töltheti. 
És a barátság édességében légyen nevetés és az örömök megosztása. 
Mert az apró örömök harmatában a szív megtalálja hajnalát, és felfrissül."
[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]É[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s egy tudós azt mondta: szólj a Beszédről. 
És ő válaszolt, mondván: 
Akkor beszélsz, amikor gondolataiddal nem vagy barátságban. 
És amikor nem élhetsz immár tovább szíved magányában, akkor ajkaidon élsz, a hang pedig kitérő és időtöltés. 
És beszéded nagy részében a gondolat félig meggyilkoltatik. 
Mert a gondolat a szabad tér madara; a szavak kalitkájában kibonthatja szárnyait, de föl nem repülhet. 

Vannak közöttetek, akik azért keresik a beszédeseket, mert félnek az egyedülléttől. 
Az egyedüllét csöndje feltárja előttük meztelen önmagukat, és szeretnének elmenekülni előle. 
És vannak, akik beszélnek, és anélkül, hogy sejtenék vagy remélnék, olyan igazságot fednek fel, amelyet maguk sem értenek. 
És vannak olyanok, akik belül ismerik az igazságot, de szavakkal nem mondják el. 
Az ilyenek keblében lakik a csend, amelynek ritmusa van. 

Amikor az útfélen vagy a piactéren barátoddal találkozol, ajkadat a lélek mozgassa, nyelved ő irányítsa. 
A hangod hangja szóljon az ő fülének füléhez; 
Mert az ő lelke megőrzi szíved igazságát, miként a bor ízére emlékezünk. 
Amikor a színét már elfelejtettük, és a korsó sincs többé."[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]É[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s egy csillagász így szólt: és az Idő, Mester? 
És ő így válaszolt: 
Szeretnétek megmérni az időt, a mérhetetlent és mérték nélkül valót. 
Cselekedeteiteket, még lelketek útjait is órákhoz és évszakokhoz igazítanátok. 
Folyót csinálnátok az időből, melynek partján üldögélve figyelnétek a folyását. 

Pedig ami bennetek időtlen, az ismeri az élet időtlenségét, 
És tudja, hogy a tegnap csupán a ma emléke, és a holnap csupán a ma álma. 
És hogy az, ami bennetek énekel és gondolkodik, még mindig a legelső pillanat határain belül lakik: abban a pillanatban, amely a csillagokat szétszórta a térben. 
Ki ne érezné közületek, hogy a szeretet ereje határtalan? 
És ki ne érezte volna mégis, hogy a szeretet, habár határtalan, benne foglaltatik lénye legközepében, nem egyik gondolattól a másikig, nem egyik cselekedettől a másikig halad? 
És az idő vajon, akár a szeretet, nem oszthatatlan és fokozatok nélkül való? 

Hanem ha gondolatban mégis évszakokra kell tagoljátok az időt, egy évszak foglalja magában az összes évszakot, 
A ma pedig ölelje át emlékezettel a múltat, és vágyakozással a jövőt."[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]É[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s a város egyik elöljárója ezt mondta: Beszélj nekünk a Jóról és a Rosszról. 
És ő így felelt: 
A bennetek élő jóról beszélhetek, de a rosszról nem. 
Mert mi egyéb a rossz, mint a jó, melyet önnön éhsége és szomjúsága kínoz? 
Bizony mondom, amikor a jó megéhezik, a sötét barlangban is keres ennivalót, és amikor megszomjazik, halott vizekből is iszik. 

Jók vagytok, ha egyek vagytok önmagatokkal. 
Ám amikor nem vagytok egyek önmagatokkal, akkor sem vagytok gonoszok. 
Mert a megosztott ház nem rablók barlangja, csupán megosztott ház. 
És a kormány nélkül maradt hajó céltalanul kereng ugyan a veszélyes zátonyok között, de el nem süllyed. 
Jó vagy, ha adni akarsz magadból. 
Ám akkor sem vagy gonosz, ha önmagad hasznát keresed. 
Mert amikor a hasznot keresed, nem vagy egyéb, mint gyökér, mely a földbe kapaszkodik, és szívja annak tejét. 
Hiszen a gyümölcs nem mondhatja a gyökérnek: - Légy olyan, mint én, dús és érett; és adakozz a te bőségedből. 
Mert az adakozás a gyümölcs sajátja, éppúgy, amiként az elfogadás a gyökéré. 

Jó vagy, amikor teljesen éber vagy a te beszédedben. 
Ám akkor sem vagy gonosz, ha aluszol, míg nyelved céltalanul dadog. 
Mert még a dadogó beszéd is megerősítheti a gyönge nyelvet. 

Jó vagy, amikor határozottan, merész léptekkel haladsz célod felé. 
Ám akkor sem vagy gonosz, ha sántán érsz oda. 
Mert még a sánták sem haladnak hátrafelé. 
Hanem ti, kik erősek és gyorsak vagytok, ne bicegjetek a sánták előtt, kíméletességnek vélvén ezt. 

Megszámlálhatatlan módon vagytok jók, és akkor sem vagytok gonoszak, amikor nem vagytok jók. 
Csupán vesztegeltek és henyéltek. 
Kár, hogy a szarvas nem taníthat fürgeséget a teknőcnek. 

Jóságotok az önnön óriás lényetek iránti vágyakozásban rejlik, és ez a vágyakozás mindegyikőtökben benne van. 
De némelyikőtökben ez a vágy sebes folyam, mely hatalmasan zúdul a tengerbe, magával sodorva a hegyek titkait és az erdők dalát. 
Másokban sekély patak, mely kanyarulatokkal pazarolja önmagát, el-elhajlik, meg-megáll, mielőtt a tengerpartra ér. 
De akiben erős a vágy, mégse mondja annak, akiben gyönge: - Miért vagy oly lassú, miért torpansz meg? 
Mert az igazán jók nem kérdezik a mezítelentől: - Hová lett a ruhád? -, sem a hajléktalantól: - Mi lett a házaddal?"[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]A[/FONT][FONT=&quot]kkor a Papnő szólott: Beszélj nekünk az Imádságról. 
És ő válaszolt, mondván: 
Szomorúságtokban és szükségtekben imádkoztok; vajha imádkoznátok örömetek és bőségetek teljében is. 

Mert mi egyéb az imádság, mint önmagatok kiterjesztése az eleven éterbe? 
És ha megnyugtatásodra szolgál sötétségedet a térbe kiöntened, azonképpen örömödre szolgál szívednek hajnalát önteni ki. 
És ha csupán sírni vagy képes, amikor lelked imádkozásra szólít, szólítson akkor újra és újra, mindaddig, míg végül kacagva is imádkozol. 
Imádságoddal fölemelkedel, hogy a légben egyesülj azokkal, akik ugyanakkor imádkoznak, s akikkel csak az imádkozásban találkozol. 
Ezért látogatásod a láthatatlan templomban ne légyen egyéb, mint átlényegülés és édes eggyéválás. 
Mert ha csupán kérni lépsz be abba a templomba, néked nem adatik; 
És ha magadat megalázni lépsz be oda, föl nem emeltetel; 
Még ha csupán mások javáért könyörögni lépsz is be, meg nem hallgattatol. 
Elegendő, ha csupán belépsz a láthatatlan templomba. 

Nem taníthatom meg nektek, szavakkal miként imádkozzatok. 
Isten nem hallgat szavaitokra, kivéve, ha Ő maga nyilatkozik meg a ti ajkatok által. 
És nem taníthatom meg nektek a tengerek imádságát, sem az erdőkét és a hegyekét. 
De ti, akik hegyekből és erdőkből és tengerekből születtetek, szívetekben megtalálhatjátok az ő imádságukat, 
És ha csupán az éjszaka csendjére figyelmeztek, meghalljátok majd, amint csendben ezt mondják: 
- Istenünk, aki önmagunk szárnyaló lénye vagy, a te akaratod akar mibennünk, 
- A te vágyad vágyakozik mibennünk, 
- A te bennünk munkáló szándékod változtatja éjszakáinkat, melyek a te éjszakáid, nappalainkká, melyek a te nappalaid. 
- Nem kérhetünk semmit tetőled, hiszen ismered kívánságainkat, még előbb, semmint megszületnének, 
- Te vagy a mi kívánságunk; s ha önmagadból többet adsz, mindent megadsz nekünk."[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]A[/FONT][FONT=&quot]kkor egy remete, aki egy évben egyszer látogatott el a városba, előlépett, és így szólt: Beszélj nekünk az Örömről. 
És ő válaszolt, mondván: 
Az öröm: a szabadság dala, 
De nem a szabadság. 
Vágyaitok virágba borulása, 
De nem a gyümölcse. 
Az öröm: a mélységnek magassággá változása. 
De nem a mélység, sem pedig a magasság. 
Az öröm: amikor szárnyra kap a kalitkába zárt madár, 
De nem a tér, amelyet a kalitka magába foglal. 
Valóban, az öröm a szabadság dala. 
És kívánom, bár teljes szívetekből énekelnétek azt; ám szíveteket az éneklésben mégsem veszítenétek el. 

Ifjaitok közül némelyek úgy keresik az örömöt, mintha az volna minden, és őket megrójátok és megítélitek ezért. 
Én nem ítélném és nem rónám meg őket. Engedném, hadd keressék. 
Mert megtalálják az örömöt, de nemcsak őt; 
Heten vannak az ő nővérei, és a legkisebbik is szebb, mint maga az öröm. 
Nem hallottatok még arról az emberről, aki gyökereket keresve ásott a földben, és kincset talált? 

És vannak öregeitek között, akik bűntudattal emlékeznek az örömökre, mint gonosztettekre, melyeket részeg fővel követtek el. 
De a bűntudat az elmének elködösülése, nem megtisztulása. 
Örömeikre hálával kellene emlékezniük, miként a nyári aratásra. 
Ám ha a bűntudat megnyugvást hoz számukra, hát légyen övék a megnyugvás. 

És vannak közöttetek olyanok, akik nem ifjak és nem is emlékező öregek; 
És ők a kereséstől és az emlékezéstől való félelmükben elvetnek maguktól minden örömet, nehogy lelküket elhanyagolják, vagy vétkezzenek ellene. 
Hanem ők is meglelik örömüket abban, hogy így cselekszenek. 
És így ők is megtalálják a kincset, habár reszkető kézzel ásnak a gyökér után. 
De mondjátok meg nekem, ki vétkezhet a lélek ellen? 
Vétkezhet-e a csalogány az éjszaka csöndje ellen, avagy a fénybogár a csillagok ellen? 
És tűzhelyetek lángja vagy füstje megterheli-e a szelet? 
Azt gondoljátok talán, hogy a lélek csöndes tó, melyet egy bottal felkavarhattok? 

Gyakorta, mikor megtagadjátok az örömöt magatoktól, csupán félreteszitek azt lényetek egy rejtett zugába. 
Ám ki tudja, hogy ami ma elhárítva lenni látszik, nem várja-e meg a holnapot? 
Még testetek is ismeri örökségét és jogos szükségeit, és rá nem szedhető. 
És a ti testetek a lélek hárfája. 
És rajtatok áll, hogy édes dallamot csaltok-e ki belőle vagy lármát. 

És most azt kérditek szívetekben: honnan tudnánk megkülönböztetni, ami jó az örömben, attól, ami nem jó? 
Menjetek földjeitekre és kertjeitekbe, és meglátjátok majd, hogy a méh örömmel gyűjti a virágok mézét, 
Ám a virág is örömmel engedi át mézét a méhnek. 
A méh számára a virág az élet forrása, 
És a virág számára a méh a szeretet követe, 
És mindkettejük számára, méhnek és virágnak egyaránt, örömöt adni és kapni egyszerre szükség és boldogság. 

Orfalisz lakói, legyetek olyanok örömeitekben, mint a virágok és a méhek."[/FONT]


----------



## CserCso (2011 Október 9)

- Nálatok - mondta a kis herceg - az emberek egyetlen kertben ötezer rózsát nevelnek. Mégse találják meg, amit keresnek.
- Nem találják meg - mondtam.
- Pedig egyetlen rózsában vagy egy korty vízben megtalálhatnák...
- Minden bizonnyal - feleltem.
- Csakhogy a szem vak - tette hozzá a kis herceg. - A szívünkkel kell keresni.

sziasztok! Kanada mániás emberkékkel beszélgetnék!


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]É[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s egy öreg pap így szólt: Beszélj nekünk a Vallásról. 
És ő azt mondá: 
Beszéltem-e néktek a mai napon akármi egyébről? 
Nem vallás-e minden tett és minden gondolat, 
És ami nem gondolat, és nem is cselekedet, hanem csoda és meglepetés, mely szakadatlanul árad a lélekből, még akkor is, ha a kéz követ farag vagy a szövőszéket hajtja? 
Ki választhatja el vallását cselekedeteitől, hitét az elfoglaltságaitól? 
Ki képes napjának óráit kiteríteni maga elé, mondván: - Ez az óra itt Istené, ez a magamé; ez a lelkemé, ez a másik pedig a testemé? 
Óráitok szárnyak, melyek lélektől lélekig szállnak a téren át. 
Az, aki az erkölcsét ünneplő ruhaként viseli, jobban járna mezítelenül. 
A szél és a nap nem tépi fel a bőrét. 
És akinek viselkedését erkölcs szabja meg, az énekes madarát kalitkába zárja. 
A legszabadabb dal nem rácsok közül száll fel. 
És akinek az imádság ablak, mely kinyitható, de be is zárható, az nem látogatott még el lelke házába, hol az ablakok hajnaltól hajnalig érnek. 

Mindennapi életed a te templomod és vallásod. 
Valahányszor belépsz, vidd magaddal mindenedet. 
Vidd az ekét és a szekercét, a kalapácsot és a lantot, 
Mindazt, amit szükségből vagy kedvtelésből formáltál, 
Mert az álmodozásban eredményeidnél magasabbra nem emelkedhetsz, sem kudarcaidnál alább nem merülhetsz. 
És vigyél magaddal minden embert: 
Mert az imádságban az ő reményeik fölébe nem emelkedhetsz, sem csüggedésüknél lejjebb magadat nem alázhatod. 

És ezért ha Istent ismerni akarjátok, ne talányok megfejtésével foglalkozzatok; 
Inkább tekintsetek magatok köré, és meglátjátok Őt, amint gyermekeitekkel játszik. 
És nézzetek fel a légbe; meglátjátok Őt, amint a felhőn jár; villámlással kitárja karját, s az esővel visszaszáll a földre. 

Látni fogjátok, amint a virágokban mosolyog, azután fölemelkedve felétek int a fákban."[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]A[/FONT][FONT=&quot]kkor Almitra szólott, és mondá: most a Halálról kérdeznénk. 
És ő így felelt: 
Ismerni szeretnétek a halál titkát. 
De hogyan találhatnátok meg, ha nem az élet szívében keresitek? 
A bagoly éjszakához szokott szeme vak a napvilágra, a fény titkát föl nem derítheti. 
Ha valóban látni akarjátok a halál szellemét, tárjátok szíveteket szélesre az élet teste előtt. 
Mert egy az élet és a halál, éppúgy, miként egy a folyó és a tenger. 

Reményeitek és vágyaitok mélyén az odaátról őrzött titkos tudástok él; 
És mint a hó alatt álmodó magvak, szívetek a tavaszról álmodik. 
Bízzatok álmaitokban, mert bennük rejlik a kapu, mely az örökkévalóságra nyílik. 
Félelmetek a haláltól nem egyéb, mint a reszketés, mely a pásztort fogja el a király előtt, ki kitüntetése jeléül kezével fogja illetni őt. 
Nem örül-e a pásztor a reszketésen túl, hogy viselni fogja a király keze nyomát? 
És vajon nem a reszketést érzi-e inkább? 

Mert mi egyéb volna meghalni, mint mezítelen állni a szélben és felolvadni a napfényben? 
És a lélegzés megszűnése mi volna egyéb, mint a lélegzés felszabadítása a nyughatatlan árapály alól, hogy a lélegzet fölemelkedhessék, kiterjedjen, és fölkeresse a határtalan Istent? 

Amikor ittatok a csend folyamából, igazán csak akkor fogtok énekelni. 
És amikor a hegy tetejére értetek, igazán csak akkor kezdtek fölfelé kapaszkodni. 
És amikor a föld visszakéri tagjaitokat, igazán csak akkor fogtok táncolni."[/FONT]


----------



## qwert3 (2011 Október 9)

"[FONT=&quot]É[/FONT][FONT=&quot]s este lett immár. 
És Almitra, a papnő ezt mondá: Áldott légyen ez a nap és ez a hely és a lelked, mely szólott hozzánk. 
És ő így felelt: Én beszéltem-e vajon? 
Nem voltam-e magam is hallgatója a szavaknak?"

Kahlil Gibran: A Próféta[/FONT]


----------



## Meszievi (2011 Október 9)

Arthur: - Kik vagytok ?A lovagok vezére: - A lovagok, akik azt mondják: NI ! [...] A rekettyés: - Ah, micsoda idők, amikor mindenféle jöttmentek kényükre-kedvükre NI-t mondhatnak az öregeknek. Átok ül ezen az országon, itt már semmi se szent! Még a rekettye tervezők és berendezők is gazdasági stressz alatt élnek a fejlődés eme szakaszában. [...] A lovagok vezére: - Nem vagyunk már a lovagok, akik azt mondják: NI! Hanem azok, akik azt mondják: Eki-Eki, Eki-Eki, napang! Jó kis szó, mi?Gyalog galopp


----------



## Buborek79 (2011 Október 9)

Sziasztok!
Még én is új vagyok gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat, és persze az új "barátokat"


----------



## Buborek79 (2011 Október 9)

Az alkotni tudás kegyelem eredménye, annyi mindennek meg kell hozzá lennie, hogy sikerüljön, izgalomnak és nyugalomnak, belső csendnek és olyan feszítő indulatnak, ami édes is, meg keserű is.
Szabó Magda


----------



## Buborek79 (2011 Október 9)

A művészet az életet imitálja, ugye? És fordítva is igaz lehet.
Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex c. film


----------



## Buborek79 (2011 Október 9)

"Alkotónak lenni, nemzeni, teremteni" - ez a gondolat mit sem érne a világban való nagy, folytonos igazolódása nélkül, semmis lenne az állatokból és tárgyakból kizengő ezer szólamú beleegyezés híján - és élvezete is azért oly leírhatatlanul szép és gazdag, mert milliók nemzésének és születésének öröklött emlékezetével telítődött. 
Rainer Maria Rilke


----------



## Buborek79 (2011 Október 9)

Buborek79 írta:


> "Alkotónak lenni, nemzeni, teremteni" - ez a gondolat mit sem érne a világban való nagy, folytonos igazolódása nélkül, semmis lenne az állatokból és tárgyakból kizengő ezer szólamú beleegyezés híján - és élvezete is azért oly leírhatatlanul szép és gazdag, mert milliók nemzésének és születésének öröklött emlékezetével telítődött.
> Rainer Maria Rilke


----------



## Buborek79 (2011 Október 9)




----------



## Buborek79 (2011 Október 9)

Még 13 üzenetre van szükségem, hogy aktív tag legyek


----------



## Buborek79 (2011 Október 9)

A természetben megszámlálhatatlanul sok szín van, és mi fejünkbe vettük, hogy a skálát húszra csökkentjük. Ez a festészet.
Hermann Hesse


----------



## Buborek79 (2011 Október 9)

Nem lehet más igényem, csak hogy a művészet és a magyar hon jóakaratú, buzgó szolgája legyek.
Liszt Ferenc


----------



## Buborek79 (2011 Október 9)

Nem lehet más igényem, csak hogy a művészet és a magyar hon jóakaratú, buzgó szolgája legyek.
Liszt Ferenc


----------



## Buborek79 (2011 Október 9)




----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Sziasztok! Nagyon érdekes a téma.


----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Hát ez szuper. A kislányom angolt tanul, és nagy segítség. Köszi mindenkinek.


----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Sziasztok, Mozaikos tudásszintmérőt keresek 3.o.


----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Sziasztok.


----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Sziasztok.


----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Köszönöm Csipkebogyó, nagyon hasznos tanácsokat adsz!


----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Sziasztok, és köszönet mindenkinek a szép mesékért!


----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Sziasztok, nagyon tetszik az oldal!


----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Sziasztok.


----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Sziasztok, érdekes az oldal, kár hogy nekem kinőttek ebből a korból!


----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Sziasztok, nagyon örültem ennek az oldalnak, mert a lányomat érdeklik az ilyen kreatív dolgok.


----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Sziasztok, nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Sziasztok.


----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Sziasztok, nagyon érdekes az oldal.


----------



## mariann001 (2011 Október 10)

Sziasztok. Tetszik az oldal.


----------



## code72h (2011 Október 10)

*Gyerekkorom kedvencei...*

Hahota és Kockás... mekkora volt!


----------



## code72h (2011 Október 10)

Alfa magazin...


----------



## code72h (2011 Október 10)

Volt egy havi újság is, amit kötelezően meg kellett venni. Nem emlékszem, mi volt a címe, csak arra, hogy minden hónapban 5 darabot kellett az osztálynak megvennie, és mivel senki sem akarta, így ABC sorrendben következtünk: ki a soros.


----------



## code72h (2011 Október 10)

Jóholdat Szírius kapitány! Nagy kedvencem...


----------



## code72h (2011 Október 10)

Aztán jöttek a Lőrincz L László könyvek...


----------



## taktoa (2011 Október 10)

Jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## zsizsizsi (2011 Október 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## yehh (2011 Október 10)

*yehh*

ES en is itt vagyok skociabol!


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

hát akkor rajta


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

előző az egyedik, ez + itt a kettedik


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

3.


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

Vettel másodszor lett világbajnok


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

mi ismét nem jutottunk ki a foci eb-re


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

ez a század/ezred ott folytatódik, ahol az előzőt abbahagytuk


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

hetedik. pecsét.


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

nyolc kolonc


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

kilenc kilincs


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

tíz kicsi... nem írhatom le. Kriszta még megtehette. a kis raxxista


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

11. Beckham kedvenc száma


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

12. 0 híján egy tucat


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

12a. nem vagyunk babonásak cseppet sem.


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

akkor ez a 12b és a 14.


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

pitynácaty. tócsna-tócsni.


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

szvít sziksztín


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

17 a prímás számunk


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

a 18 oszt6ó hárommal


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

a 19 viszont nem biztos


----------



## zoyo (2011 Október 10)

tadámm! szólnak a harsonák!


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak itt.


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam 
hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak it


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk it


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha, csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csaka letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha, csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak it


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam hogy úgy fessen mintha, csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvencek amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvencek amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csa
k itt.


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csak és kizárólag
itt.


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek, csak itt.


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen ,mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen, mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itten


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha ,csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itten.


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam ,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna, de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam, hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna, de vannak olyan kedvenceim, amiket sehol máshol nem lelek, csak itt.


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk ezen az oldalon


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

1


----------



## BENNY89 (2011 Október 11)

2


----------



## piros55 (2011 Október 11)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## markusetus (2011 Október 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## markusetus (2011 Október 11)

Nálatok milyen idő van?


----------



## markusetus (2011 Október 11)

5. értelmes hozzászólásom


----------



## markusetus (2011 Október 11)

Bár az, hogy értelems-e nem tudom


----------



## markusetus (2011 Október 11)

értelmes, bocsánat elütöttem


----------



## markusetus (2011 Október 11)

jaj, és kell várnom 20 másodpercet a javítással


----------



## markusetus (2011 Október 11)

ezt nagyon szeretem


----------



## markusetus (2011 Október 11)

7. értelemes hozzászólásom, azért ez, mert igazából most nincs semmi ami 20-szor az eszembe jutna


----------



## markusetus (2011 Október 11)

szóközbillentyűjavítótkeresek


----------



## markusetus (2011 Október 11)




----------



## markusetus (2011 Október 11)

De jó ez már a 17. hozzászólásom!


----------



## markusetus (2011 Október 11)

Nem gondoltam volna hogy ilyen nehéz lesz


----------



## markusetus (2011 Október 11)

Kissé beszédkényszernek érzem, pedig ide okosodni jöttem


----------



## markusetus (2011 Október 11)

Azért mert nem szoktam magammal ennyit beszélgetni


----------



## markusetus (2011 Október 11)

És meg lett talán?


----------



## cseta (2011 Október 11)

Dejó!
már csak vagy 12 kell!


----------



## cseta (2011 Október 11)

11 :d


----------



## cseta (2011 Október 11)

üzenet: 5?
az hogy lehet?


----------



## cseta (2011 Október 11)

már 6


----------



## cseta (2011 Október 11)

most 12


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

Jó ötlet a fórumozás.


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

Nagyon figyelmesnek kell lenni, hogy a számlálót megtaláld.


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

Nem szabályellenes, ha ide írok be csak számokat vagy szavakat?


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

Remélem nem.


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

Szia! Új tag vagyok.


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

Illetve regisztrálni már régebben regisztráltam, de még mindig nem tudok letölteni.


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

Sok idő összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

De azért türelmes vagyok.


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

Kiülöm.


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

Még 10.


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

11


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

Bocsi! Visszaszámlálás indul! 8


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

7


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

6


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

5


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

4


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

3


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

2


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

Már csak 1!


----------



## tokaine (2011 Október 11)

De, hogy nem pontosan 20 legyen, még egy ráadás!


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


 Üdvözlök mindenkit, sajnos még messze vagyok a 20 hozzászólástól, de talán ami késik, nem múlik


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

Ezt így is lehet ?


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

Bőség zavarában szenvedek


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

Miszerint kössek, vagy varjak?


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

Margit ? Noooormális?


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

Pulóveres varjú ?


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

Én is így vagyok vele...


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

Xszemezek....


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

gyöngyözök....


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

az origamiról nem is beszélve...


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

9


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

8


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

7


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

6


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

Vento9 írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek!


 
Hajrá !


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

4


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

3


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

2 azaz kettő


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

Most én is kezdjek el számolni?


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

na hála Istennek


----------



## lebeke (2011 Október 11)

Vento9 írta:


> Most én is kezdjek el számolni?


 
Másoktól láttam én is


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

Akkor én is próbálkozom


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

Talán egyszer nekem is bejön


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

2


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

3


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

3


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

De én úgy olvastam hogy a nem értelmes hozzászólásokat törlik


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

Lehet hogy nem fog besszámitani?


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

Na jól el vagyok itt magammal.


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

12 kellene


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

13is


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

na nekem mennem kell


----------



## Julianna08 (2011 Október 11)

Jelen!


----------



## Julianna08 (2011 Október 11)

Még itt vagyok


----------



## Julianna08 (2011 Október 11)

Ráérek


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

15


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

Visszajöttem!


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

Érdekes ez az oldal!


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

Egy közös cél érdekében hüjét csinálunk magunkból.


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

19


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

Na most kezd érdekes lenni a dolog!


----------



## Vento9 (2011 Október 11)

Ha igaz,már csak türelmesen kell várnom,és...


----------



## tolnaif (2011 Október 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

Új vagyok még itt. Valami jó tanáccsal esetleg tudtok szolgálni?


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

Még csak most ismerkedem a lehetőségekkel...


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

Valaki felvidíthatna... kicsit depis vagyok mostanság.


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

Mondjuk ez az oldal kicsit felvillanyoz.


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

Majd meglátjuk...


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

Lehet, hogy mégsem...


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

Ez az időjárás se tesz jót a hangulatomnak.


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

Hoppá. De szép ez a kék-fehér dizájn.


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

Szeretem a kéket.


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

Sőt, igazából a fehérrel sincs semmi bajom.


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

És ez a kanadai zászlócska favicon is feldob.


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

Mondjuk a kék-fehér amúgy is megnyugtató színkombináció.


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

Vélemények?


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

Mindezt csak azért mondom, mert jobb tisztázni: sokkal jobban bejön nekem a kék, mint a zöld.


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

Ti szeretitek a kéket?


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

A második kedvenc színem egyébként a barna.


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

A kék-barna kombináció azonban nem jön be.


----------



## Call O'Radow (2011 Október 11)

A barna-fehér viszont - micsoda meglepetés - igen!


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

Call O'Radow írta:


> Ti szeretitek a kéket?


Hát sokkal jobban mint a vöröset


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

A legjobb szín a fehér, mert abban minden benne van.


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

Mi a helyzet a sárgával?


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

A sárga-kék is szép.


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

A zöld-fehér: Fradika! Király


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

A szürke is jó: veréb.


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

Halvány lila kéngőzöm sincs.


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

A hozzászólásaim mind értelmesek, de senkit sem érdekelnek ((


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

Még tíz ilyet kell elviselnetek


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

Fekete leves.


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

Nagyon belejöttem: piros pacsi


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

Vagy: sárga irígység.


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

Esetleg kék halál


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

Zöld Pardon


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

És persze sárgarigó


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

Fekete Péter öcsém....


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

A lila akác, az igen


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

Tán sárga rózsa?


----------



## Tadetti (2011 Október 11)

Piros tulipán a hollandoknak.


----------



## gelencserj (2011 Október 11)

Remélem hamarosan teljes jogú tagként használhatom az oldalt.


----------



## gelencserj (2011 Október 11)

Már több ismerősömtől hallottam, hogy nagyon hasznos és jól használható az oldal. 
Előre is köszönöm a részvételi lehetőséget.


----------



## cseta (2011 Október 11)

remélem is!


----------



## gelencserj (2011 Október 11)

szeretnék egyszerűen beköszönni.


----------



## gelencserj (2011 Október 11)

Örülök, hogy sikerült regisztrálnom az oldalra.


----------



## gelencserj (2011 Október 11)

Remélem, hogy hasznos és szórakoztató lesz az oldal használata.


----------



## gelencserj (2011 Október 11)

fehér holló


----------



## Eena (2011 Október 11)

dejó, hogy ilyen topic is van


----------



## gelencserj (2011 Október 11)

tarka cica, fehér cica hajj, meglátta, hogy kemencén a vaj...
Ki tudja folytatni?


----------



## gelencserj (2011 Október 11)

fekete bika pata kopog a patika pepita... 
és ezt?
bocs.


----------



## gelencserj (2011 Október 11)

csak folytattam ezt a szellemes szójátékot a színekkel


----------



## gelencserj (2011 Október 11)

ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás mondjuk itt, akkor tuti, hogy használhatom az oldalt?


----------



## Eena (2011 Október 11)

remélem így hamar tag lehetek, tetszik ez a fórum


----------



## Eena (2011 Október 11)

fekete bika pata kopog a patika pepita kövén


----------



## Eena (2011 Október 11)

az ipafai papnak fapipája van, ezért az ipafai papi pipa...


----------



## terco (2011 Október 12)

Zsanika22 írta:


> Juhász Magda
> Haldoklik a Föld.
> 
> Haldoklik már a Föld,
> ...








Sajnos.


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

Vaca írta:


> Köri felmérő.


 köszönöm


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

Köszönöm


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

köszönöm


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

köszönöm


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

köszönöm


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

köszönöm, nagyon jók


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

köszönöm nagyon jó


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

köszönöm


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

nagy segitség, köszönöm


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

nagyon jó, köszönöm


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

jól tudom használni, köszönöm


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

nagyon jó


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

nagyon hasznosak


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

nagyon jól tudtam használni


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

szuper


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

jól tudtam hasznosítani a gyerekeknél


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

klassz


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

jó a nyelvtan


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

jó a tudáspróba


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

m


----------



## sjulianna (2011 Október 12)

hjuh


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

Egy barátnõm ajánlotta az oldalt!


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

még gyorsan sem lehet


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

20 mp várakozási idõ


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

hol vannak a hangulatjelek?


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

pff


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

:55:


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

:88:


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

nagyon jók


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

)


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

még hány hozzászólás kell...


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

kötelezõ módon?


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

8


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

fázok...


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

nálatok is hideg van?


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

és még néhány hangulatjel:


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

na


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

2...


----------



## gyongyike16 (2011 Október 12)

és az utolsó


----------



## bogylarka (2011 Október 12)

én fázom


----------



## bogylarka (2011 Október 12)

de van pokrócom


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

1


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

2


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

3


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

4


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

5


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

6


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

7


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

8


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

9


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

10


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

11


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

12


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

13


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

14


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

15


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

16


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

17


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

18


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

19


----------



## aegina (2011 Október 12)

20


----------



## dodn (2011 Október 12)

21


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy létrehoztad ezt a "gyors témát"


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Sorsokat, kezdeményezéseket keresek.


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Újságíró vagyok.


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Érdekel minden, ami megérinti az embereket. (5)


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Kereshetsz, ha valami jó dolgon töröd a fejedet, és publicitást szeretnél az ügynek.


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Kereshetsz, ha valami történt az életedben, amiből sikerült kikecmeregni, és elmondanád másoknak is.


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Névvel, arccal vállalva történetedet, vagy előzetesen egyeztetett álnéven is megjelentetem, ha úgy alakul.


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

E-mail interjúkat készítek. Lakhatsz a világ másik végén is.


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

E-mailben érsz el, vagy a legnagyobb közösségi oldalon.
(10)


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Az átfutási idő esetleg sok lehet, sürgős üzenetet sürgősségivel küldj.


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Nem csak a sorsok érdekelnek.


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Kereshetsz akkor is, ha Te magad is szívesen írnál.


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Ha jó a helyesírásod, és jól fogalmazol, szeretsz emberekkel foglalkozni, segíthetek gyakorlatot szerezni.


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Vannak témák, amik kiemelten foglalkoztatnak.


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Gyerekek.


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Kertészet, növények.


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Gasztronómia.


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Turizmus.


----------



## erdeig (2011 Október 13)

Írd be a nevemet a keresőkbe, és ismerj meg.

Köszönöm ismét a lehetőséget a 20 hozzászólás gyors megszerzésére. 

Üdv. EGG


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

köszi


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

2011.10.13


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


3


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

rebice írta:


> 3


4 :d


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

5


erdeig írta:


> Turizmus.


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

6


aegina írta:


> 9


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

almapink írta:


> a 20 darab kommentem és máris


:d:d


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

erdeig írta:


> Turizmus.


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


köszi


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


köszi köszi


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

Sziasztok!
Nem tudom jó helyen írok-e.


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

itt lehet gyűjtögetni az üzeneteket?


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

remélem jó helyen írogatok!


----------



## wkk (2011 Október 13)

úgy látom, hogy 1 üzenettel kevesebb lett


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

rebice írta:


>


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


gyűjtögetek


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


gyűjtögetek


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


gyűjtögetek


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


gyűjtögetek


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


gyűjtögetek


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


gyűjtögetek:idea:


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


köszönöm


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


köszönöm


----------



## rebice (2011 Október 13)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


köszönöm :55:


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni



Koszonom


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

Nelhac írta:


> Koszonom



Es meg mindig.


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

utalom a hideget.


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

Ez jo sokaig eltart igy.


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

Nelhac írta:


> Ez jo sokaig eltart igy.



Es gondolom sokan fogjak olvasni eme hozzaszolasokat.


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

rebice írta:


> gyűjtögetek



en is en is en is...


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

Meg mindig.


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

Vajon hanyadiknal mondjak a hangok majd, hogy minden rendben?


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

Nehez nap.


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

De haladunk.


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

Elore.


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

mint a villam


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

T minusz akarmennyi


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

:d


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

Koszonom!


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

Nelhac írta:


> Koszonom!



Meg mindig.


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

Nelhac írta:


> Koszonom!



Kitartassal!


----------



## Nelhac (2011 Október 13)

Eleg is lesz talan.


----------



## kira1039 (2011 Október 13)

sziasztok!


----------



## kira1039 (2011 Október 13)

2. oldal


----------



## stella_d (2011 Október 13)

„Ha olyan férfit keresel, aki vonzó, jó humorú, eszes, határozott, érzékeny, remek szerető, ugyanakkor ragaszkodó és romantikus - válts mozijegyet.” - Vavyan Fable, Tündértánc


----------



## harmatizabella (2011 Október 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!
Igyekszem hasznára lenni a közösségnek.


----------



## dobcsika (2011 Október 13)

Sziasztok, örülök , hogy rá találtam erre az oldalra.


----------



## dobcsika (2011 Október 13)

Nagyon sok érdekes témát, bejegyzést, feltöltést találtam


----------



## dobcsika (2011 Október 13)

Köszi mindenkinek aki létrehozta.


----------



## dobcsika (2011 Október 13)

Köszi mindenkinek aki igyekszik segíteni.


----------



## dobcsika (2011 Október 13)

Mindenkinek jó napot!


----------



## dobcsika (2011 Október 13)

Kellemes időtöltést!


----------



## dobcsika (2011 Október 13)

Egy meleg teával és sütivel kellemes a délután, probáld ki Te is!


----------



## dobcsika (2011 Október 13)

Még gyűjtőm a pontokat.


----------



## dobcsika (2011 Október 13)

Már nem sok kell.


----------



## dobcsika (2011 Október 13)

Még itt vagyok.


----------



## dobcsika (2011 Október 13)

Közeledem a célhoz.


----------



## dobcsika (2011 Október 13)

gyűjtögetek


----------



## dobcsika (2011 Október 13)

gyűjtögetek szorgalmasan


----------



## dobcsika (2011 Október 13)

Talán sikeres vagyok és elértem az állandó tagságot.


----------



## dobcsika (2011 Október 13)

Köszönöm a segítséget és a lehetőséget.


----------



## 1oldboy (2011 Október 13)

jelen


----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)

Úgy látom nem én vagyok az egyetlen, aki gyűjtöget.


----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)

Már nagyon sok jó dolgot találtam nálatok.


----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)




----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)

5


----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)

már nem sok kell


----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)

7


----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)

gyűjtés


----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)




----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)

fele


----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)

újra


----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)

12


----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)

folytatódik


----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)

a gyűjtés


----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)

következő


----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)

16


----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)

17


----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)

18


----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)




----------



## pkata1 (2011 Október 13)

kész


----------



## Mazsika75 (2011 Október 13)

esetleg olyan ötletetek van, amit gyerekek is könnyen elkészíthetnek?


----------



## Mazsika75 (2011 Október 13)

ha az eredetileg csomagban kapott papír tönkremegy, amin keresztül vasalom, akkor azt mivel tudnám helyettesíteni?


----------



## Mazsika75 (2011 Október 13)

lassan itt a karácsony, esetleg csillagos, hópihés sablonok?


----------



## Mazsika75 (2011 Október 13)

mind a két oldalát vasaljátok ?


----------



## Mazsika75 (2011 Október 13)

minőségileg melyik a jobb gyöngy?


----------



## Mazsika75 (2011 Október 13)

alig várom hogy letölthessek


----------



## Mazsika75 (2011 Október 13)

valamilyen tökmanóról lenne valakinek képe?


----------



## Mazsika75 (2011 Október 13)

lampionkészítésben van valakinek gyakorlata?


----------



## Mazsika75 (2011 Október 13)

gyűjtés


----------



## Mazsika75 (2011 Október 13)

már csak 6


----------



## Mazsika75 (2011 Október 13)

már csak 5


----------



## Mazsika75 (2011 Október 13)

már csak 3


----------



## Mazsika75 (2011 Október 13)

már csak 2


----------



## Mazsika75 (2011 Október 13)

már csak 1


----------



## Mazsika75 (2011 Október 13)

gyűjtögetek


----------



## Mazsika75 (2011 Október 13)

szép napot!


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

Én már nagyon rég regisztráltam, de valahogy feladtam!


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

és most visszatértem


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

Sajnos késő van de nekem még írogatnom kell


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

nem is tudom 2007 óta miért nem volt erre időm


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

de most belehúzok


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

lehet elalszok közben


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

és még 20 másodperceket is várnom kell


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

de azért remélem megéri


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

ti is komolyan képesek voltatok itt 20 x hozzászólni ?


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

elég uncsi így egyedül


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

am barátom szülinapjára készülök és ötleteket gyűjtök...ezért megéri


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

de lassan kezdek kifogyni az ötletekből h mit irjak


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

és a tvbe is vmi szörnyű film megy


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

tényleg álmos vagyok...


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

és itt a bűvös három nekem is ))


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

már csak ez


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

Utolsóóóóó! Kösziiiiii


----------



## F.Angi (2011 Október 14)

nem vagyok jogosult azt irja


----------



## feri51 (2011 Október 14)

Sziasztok jó reggelt


----------



## feri51 (2011 Október 14)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum


----------



## feri51 (2011 Október 14)

Remélem hogy sok sok filmet lelehet tölteni


----------



## feri51 (2011 Október 14)

A mai nagy kissé borongós de süt a nap


----------



## feri51 (2011 Október 14)

a mai napra rengeteg programom van azt sem tudom,hol kezdjek hozzá


----------



## feri51 (2011 Október 14)

aki most érkezett,annak szintén jó reggelt,vagy talán már jó napot?


----------



## feri51 (2011 Október 14)

sziasztok


----------



## feri51 (2011 Október 14)

nagyon jó a fórumban található témák elosztása


----------



## feri51 (2011 Október 14)

Talán menni kellene reggelizni,mert mindjárt itt az ebéd


----------



## feri51 (2011 Október 14)

Ebéd után robogok telefont venni


----------



## feri51 (2011 Október 14)

sziasztok


----------



## feri51 (2011 Október 14)

sziasztok,szép jó reggelt


----------



## feri51 (2011 Október 14)

nagyon jó telik a napom


----------



## feri51 (2011 Október 14)

megyek a TESCÓBA


----------



## feri51 (2011 Október 14)

Sok mindent kell vásárolni


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


 mit kell tennem?nagyon kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

tud valaki segíteni?


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

sos


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

hogyan gyűjthetek 20 hozzászólást?sos


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

hahó


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

nehbet írta:


> hogyan gyűjthetek 20 hozzászólást?sos


 

hahó van itt valaki


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

kérem!!!


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

Melitta egy tündér


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

nektek van már


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

mi a tanács


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

kapkodom a 20 almát


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

nemsokára


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

belegabajodás


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

meglesz


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

mindjárt


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

talán ennyi elég lesz


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

KóborAngyal írta:


> *Ebben a topikban szeretném megosztani veletek a kezdő angol nyelvleckéimet. *


 köszönjük


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


 köszi


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

ha már van 24 üzim az már elég


----------



## nehbet (2011 Október 14)

nehbet írta:


> köszi


 



Melitta,
Lehet, hogy butaságot kérdezek, de az üzenet hozzászólásnak számít?


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

Ditta 25 írta:


> gépko*csi*


 Csakhogy meglegyen a húsz: tehergépkocsi.


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

nehbet írta:


> ha már van 24 üzim az már elég


 Nekem is van 31 üzim, mégse tudok letölteni. Türelem... Ha neked sikerült írj, hogy mikor!


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

petya86 írta:


> könnyebb lenne az a 20 hozzászólás, ha lenne valaki aki reflektálna


 Vagy csak simán válaszolna...


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

Én is megyek! Bocsi csak kell a 20 hozzászólás. TE tökéletes vagy erre! Köszike


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

viktor7666 írta:


> Sziasztok, hozzászólás 18


Most jöttem rá, hogy csak a hozzászólás számít, én meg köszöngetek össze-vissza! Sziasztok, hozzászólás 4.


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

kirk29 írta:


> hajrá


 Mindenkinek hajrá!


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

*szeretnék állandó tag lenni segítsetek!*

Nem sokára indulok és szeretnék bekapcsolodni erre az oldalra segítsetek


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Gyere akkor beszélgetni!


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Itt vagy még?


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

Matematika versenyfeladatok hatodikos osztályosok számára van valakinek?


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

Magyar nyelvtan versenyfeladata van valakinek hatodikos gyerekek részére?


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Remek dolgok vannak itt


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

nehbet írta:


> sziasztok!
> mit kell tennem, miután meg van a 20 hozzászólásom és a 2 napos regim, hogy tudjam letölteni a témazárókat?nekem nagyon kellene, hétfőn írnak a gyerkőcök. segít valaki?


 Jó lenne, ha valaki válaszolna, mert én sem jutok előbbre! Köszike


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Csak még ki kell ismernem magam


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Mindent kipróbálok


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

Ha kell valakinek első osztályos kompetencia alapu oktatáshoz matematika felmérő az írjon!


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Vagytok itt? Vagy csak magamat szórakoztatom


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

Ha kell valakinek második osztályos kompetencia alapu oktatáshoz matematika felmérő az írjon!


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

farasro írta:


> matek gyakorlatok 2-3 oszt


 Köszike!


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Neked is hajrá!!!


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

Mottot írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 457404
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 457410
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 457411


 Szuper!


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Valaki van élőben is?


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

Mottot írta:


> Év végi írás, helyesírás felmérés
> Csatolás megtekintése 457401
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 457402


 Köszönöm, tök jók!


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

farasro írta:


> munkalapok-gyakorlatok 2-3 osztalynak


Köszönöm! Rengeteg segítség ez az oldal!


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Szatymazon nagyon borult idő van és hideg


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

amdi írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Ezeket a tudásszintmérő füzet alapján készítettem.


 
Szuper, mert nekünk még könyvünk sincs!


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

farkinc írta:


> Olvasás felmérő (általam készítve) 1. osztály Apáczai Kiadó: Az én ábécém c. könyvéhez a "f" betű tanulása után.:55:


 Még itt nem tartunk, de tök jó!


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

farkinc írta:


> Környezet felmérő 1.osztály Mozaik kiadó


 Köszike!


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

farkinc írta:


> Ha kinyomtatod a felmérőket, az írottról írottra másoláshoz Neked kell beírni a betűket, szavakat kézzel. Ha valaki tud Írott írást létrhozó programot, kérem írja meg. Köszönöm.


 
Köszike!


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

Szuper ötlet! Remélem hamarosan én is fogom használni!


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

EU-ba készülök 20t.-val


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

De addg szeretné valakivel csevegni


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Még mindig várok beszélgetőket


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Na, de most mit csinálok?


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Csak irogatok , hátha valaki megtalál


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Már 16 és még semmi


----------



## Eracini (2011 Október 14)

Köszönök minden segítséget!


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Küldtem már 5 köszönömöt is, mert jónak véltem


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Most csomagoltam be. Télre készülök


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Nem tudom mikor érek haza, de addig se kelljen fázni


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

na, akkor most meg van a20. Most mit tegyek?


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Most kimegyek rágyújtani addig is Sziasztok


----------



## pantomin (2011 Október 14)

Egyáltalán, hogy kell letölteni?


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

*Megkezdem, legyen 20!*

1.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

2.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

3.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

4.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

5.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

6.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

7.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

8.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

9.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

10.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

11.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

12.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

13.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

14.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

15.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

16.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

17.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

18.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

19.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

20.


----------



## fangorn (2011 Október 14)

))


----------



## fodros (2011 Október 14)

2 nap után rákattintasz arra a csatolt állományra amit le akarsz tölteni.
Sok sikert


----------



## fodros (2011 Október 14)

Köszönet a téma nyitónak, de nem értelmes hozászolásokat kell írni?
Ez már 2


----------



## fodros (2011 Október 14)

Ez még csak 3.


----------



## fodros (2011 Október 14)

Lesz ez több is 20 másodpercenként


----------



## fodros (2011 Október 14)

Valamit csak kellene még


----------



## Judith76 (2011 Október 14)

„A boldogság titka nem az, hogy mennyid van, hanem mennyinek tudsz örülni.”


----------



## Judith76 (2011 Október 14)

„Azt mondják, az idő minden sebet begyógyít. Szerintem ez nem így van. A sebek megmaradnak, idővel az agy, hogy megőrizze józanságát, szövetekkel vonja be a sebet és csökken a fájdalom, de sosem múlik el.”


----------



## Judith76 (2011 Október 14)

„Nem csak ahhoz kell bátorság, hogy az ember kiálljon és beszéljen, hanem ahhoz is, hogy leüljön, és meghallgassa a másikat.”


----------



## Judith76 (2011 Október 14)

"A távollét az a szél, mely elfújja a gyertyát, de nagy lángra gyújtja a szunnyadó parazsat."


----------



## Judith76 (2011 Október 14)

„Az idő múltával egyre kevésbé bánjuk, amit megtettünk, de amit nem tettünk meg, arra soha nincs vigasz.”


----------



## Judith76 (2011 Október 14)

„Milliók vágynak halhatatlanságra, de fogalmuk sincs, mit kezdjenek magukkal egy esős vasárnapon.”


----------



## niki1991 (2011 Október 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## niki1991 (2011 Október 14)




----------



## niki1991 (2011 Október 14)

:d


----------



## niki1991 (2011 Október 14)

Köszönöm!


----------



## niki1991 (2011 Október 14)

sziasztok!


----------



## niki1991 (2011 Október 14)




----------



## niki1991 (2011 Október 14)

sziasztok


----------



## niki1991 (2011 Október 14)

:d


----------



## niki1991 (2011 Október 14)

:d


----------



## Pajola (2011 Október 14)

Jasmin1017!Nagyon szépen köszönöm a segítséged!!!


----------



## pkj001 (2011 Október 14)

sziasztok 
miért nem tudok letölteni semmit?


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)




----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)




----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

:444:


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

:d


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

Mese a kislányról, aki elvesztette a Boldogságát

Egyszer volt, hol nem volt, volt egyszer egy kislány, akit Elizának hívtak. Épp oly szép volt, mint minden kislány és a szülei éppúgy szerették, mint ahogy minden gyereket szeretnek. Sok játéka volt, egytől-egyig szépek, volt külön szobája és két nagymamája is, akik felváltva kényeztették. 

Mindemellett a gazdagság mellett Eliza mégsem volt boldog. Ugyanis nem tudta, hogy mi az a boldogság. Soha nem nevetett, nem játszott vagy ugrándozott a többi gyerekkel, és ha énekelt, dalai csupa szomorú dologról szóltak. Gyakran sétált egyedül a szomszéd erdőben, üldögélt egy patak partján. Tisztavizű kis patak volt ez, mert egyenesen a Hideg-hegyekből jött. Eliza nap mint nap eljött ide kedvenc babájával, egy szomorúszemű bohóccal, leült a fűbe és sírdogált. Egyszer, amikor így itatta az egereket, könnyei a patak ezüst vizébe hulltak. Meglátta ezt egy kicsiny, narancsszínű halacska, felúszott a víz színére, kidugta a fejét és megkérdezte Elizát: 

- Miért sírsz kislány? - Eliza abbahagyta a zokogást és hüppögve válaszolt. 

- Mert boldogtalan vagyok. 

- És miért vagy boldogtalan? - kérdezte a halacska türelmesen. 

- Azért, mert nem tudok nevetni, játszani, vidáman ugrándozni. Még énekelni is csak szomorú dalokat tudok. Nem értem miért vagyok olyan más, mint a többi gyerek. 

- Erre pedig egyszerű a válasz - mosolyodott el a halacska. - Ez azért van így, mert elvesztetted a Boldogságodat. 

- Az meg hogyan történhetett?! - Eliza majdnem ismét sírva fakadt. 

- Messziföldön van egy ezüst rét, tele ezüst fűszálakkal. De ezek nem közönséges növények ám! Ezek a füvek a még meg nem született emberek lelkei. Amikor eljön a születés ideje, Hold Anyó lenyújtja értük karjait és elviszi őket a Földre. Ekkor kapják az emberek a Boldogságot, a Bánatot, a Szépséget, a Gazdagságot, mindent, amijük csak van. Te biztosan elvesztetted a Boldogságodat. Ha visszamennél erre az ezüst rétre, megtalálnád. 

- Hogyan juthatok vissza oda? - kérdezte a kislány és megpróbált nagyon bátran nézni. 

- Ma éjjel telihold lesz. Menj ki pontban éjfélkor az udvarotokra és kérd meg Hold Anyót, hogy vigyen el! 

Eliza megköszönte a halacska segítségét és hazament. Amikor eljött az éjfél kiment a ház elé, az udvarra. Félve pillantott a teliholdra, de az csak barátságosan mosolygott rá. Eliza összeszedte minden bátorságát és megkérte őt, vinné el arra a csodálatos ezüst rétre, ahol a még meg nem született emberek élnek. Hold Anyó lenyújtotta érte sugarait, ölébe vette, majd elvitte Messziföldre, letette nem messze a réttől és meghagyta neki, hogy még az éjjel végezze el amit akar, mert csak akkor tudja hazavinni. Eliza megígérte, hogy sietni fog, elbúcsúzott az Anyótól, majd útnak indult a rét felé. 

Egy nyírfaligeten keresztül vezetett az útja. Megpróbált arrafelé haladni, ahol a fák között megcsillanni látta a rét ezüstjét, de bárhogy próbált odajutni, a fák mindig megsűrűsödtek előtte, elállták útját. Próbálkozott egy darabig, de aztán elfogyott a türelme. Mérgesen dobbantott és egyenesen odaállt a legnagyobbnak tűnő fa elé. 

- Mit akartok tőlem? Miért nem engeditek, hogy továbbmenjek? - kérdezte. 

- Mi vagyunk az Ezüst Rét őrei - válaszolta a fa letekintve a csöppnyi lányra. 

- Senki nem léphet a rétre, mert a végén még valaki letaposná a fűszálakat és az emberek meghalnának, mielőtt megszülethetnének. Elizát elfogta a kétségbeesés. Szája sarka sírásra görbült, úgy kérdezte az öreg nyírtől: 

- De hogyan találhatom meg az én elveszett Boldogságomat, ha nem léphetek a rétre? 

- A Boldogságok nem szoktak csak úgy elveszni - csóválta meg lombját a fa. - A Boldogságokat ellopni szokták. Lopni pedig errefelé csak a Pajkos Manók tudnak. 

- Hol találom azokat az alattomos manókat? - kérdezte Eliza harciasan. 

- Itt laknak a liget szélén. De vigyázz velük kislány! Nem csak lopnak, de hazudnak is. 

Eliza keresztülvágott a fák között, akik most már nem álltak az útjába. Amikor a liget szélére ért, azonnal észrevette az apró, falevélből és kavicsokból épült házakat, amik körül piciny kis emberkék rohangásztak, láthatóan minden különösebb cél nélkül. Óvatosan odalopózott a legnagyobb házacskához, majd egy hirtelen mozdulattal lekapta annak tetejét és belenézett. Egy öreg, meglepett manó nézett vele farkasszemet. Épp olyan pici volt mint a többiek, hosszú szakállát háromszor körbetekerte a nyakán, rózsaszín háziköntöst viselt, az orrán pedig apró szemüveg díszelgett. Eliza elszántan rákiáltott az elképedt manóra: 

- Ha nem adod vissza a Boldogságomat, rád borítom a házad tetejét! 

Az öreg hamar visszanyerte a nyugalmát, megköszörülte a torkát és azt mondta: 

- Ifjú hölgy, azt hiszem itt tévedés történt. Én nem vettem el az ön Boldogságát. Egyáltalán nem szokásom bárki Boldogságát is jogtalanul elvenni. 

- Tudom, hogy ti voltatok! - kiabált felháborodottan Eliza. - Követelem, hogy adjátok vissza az én ellopott Boldogságomat! 

- Lopás? - ráncolta gondterhelten homlokát a manó. - Amennyiben bűncselekmény esete forog fenn, azt hiszem tanácsos lesz összehívni a Gyűlést. Egyetért velem hölgyem? - Meg sem várta Eliza válaszát, hintaszéke alól elővett egy sárga tölcsért, fürgén felpattant, kiment a házikó elé és belekiáltott a szócsőbe: 

- Mindenki azonnal jöjjön ide, összehívom a Gyűlést! - Tölcsérre tulajdonképpen semmi szükség nem lett volna, mert eddigre már a falu összes lakója ott tolongott Eliza körül. 

- Egy bűnügyről lesz szó - a manó továbbra is a tölcsérbe beszélt. - Ez a hölgy itt azt állítja, hogy valaki közületek ellopta az ő nagyrabecsült Boldogságát. Kérdem tőletek: igaz ez? 

- Nem! - válaszolták kórusban a manók. 

- Ezennel a Gyűlést berekesztem! - kiáltotta az öreg a tölcsérbe, majd lerakta azt a földre, fáradtan felsóhajtott és Elizához fordult. 

- Hallotta hölgyem, a válasz nem. Nem mi voltunk. Most tehát menjen útjára! Isten vele! - Eliza teljesen kétségbe esett. Leült a földre, összekucorodott és sírva fakadt. Az öreg manónak megesett rajta a szíve, odatipegett hozzá és esetlenül paskolgatni kezdte a szoknyáját. 

- Azért ne sírjon hölgyem! - mormogta zavartan. - Ha ennyire fontos önnek az a Boldogság, menjen és szedjen magának! 

- Tessék? - kérdezte könnyes hangon a kislány. - Hogy érted azt, hogy szedjek magamnak Boldogságot? 

- Itt a mocsáron túl, nem is olyan messze nőnek a Boldogságok. Olyan krumpliszerű kis növények. Ki kell ásni a gyökerüket és ott a Boldogság. 

- Értem - mondta Eliza némiképp megvigasztalódva. - Köszönöm szépen a segítséget! - Azzal búcsút intett a manóknak. Az öreg pedig még utána kiáltott: 

- Óvakodjon a mocsári lényektől! Nagyon veszélyesek! 

Eliza hamarosan megérkezett a mocsár szélére. Csúnya, bűzös, fortyogó mocsár volt az, sokkal szörnyűbb, mint elképzelhető. Szegény kislány annyira megrémült, hogy azt hitte, megáll a szíve ijedtében. Szorosan behunyta a szemét, hogy ne is lássa a sok szörnyűséget és nekivágott. Mivel szeme szorosan csukva volt, nem láthatta, hogy a mocsár mélyéből undorítóan nyálkás és bűzös teremtmények kelnek ki, és azt sem látta, amikor ezek a lények hártyás lapátkezeiket lábai elé tartották, hogy azokra lépjen és ne süllyedjen el az ingoványban. Így ért át Eliza minden baj nélkül a mocsáron, nem is gyanítva, micsoda segítőtársai akadtak. 

Amikor újra szilárd talajt érzett a lábai alatt, Eliza kinyitotta a szemét. Furcsa látvány tárult elé. Hatalmas síkság vette körül és ezen a síkságon szabályos sorokba ültetve krumpliszerű növények nőttek. Eliza odalépett az egyik ilyen növényhez és elkezdett a gyökere felé ásni. Meg is találta azt és még valamit. A gyökerek közt furcsa, áttetszően kék buborék remegett. Már éppen hozzáfogott volna, hogy kiemelje, amikor egyszer csak megszólalt a növény: 

- Kérlek, ne vedd el a Boldogságomat! Ha nem lesz többé Boldogságom, hogyan élhetek? 

Eliza nem volt gonosz kislány, nem akarta megfosztani a növényt a Boldogságától. Inkább leült a földre, összekucorodott és sírva fakadt. Ahogy sírt, könnyei a kék buborékra hullottak, amitől az egyszeriben - hopp! - kettévált. Így lett egy Boldogságból kettő. 

- Vedd el! - mondta a növény kedvesen - Az egyik a te Boldogságod. 

Eliza óvatosan nyúlt a buborékhoz, kiemelte a földből, a hold felé tartotta és egyszercsak hatalmas nagy Boldogság töltötte el, olyan, amilyet eddig még soha nem érzett. Nevetni kezdett, nevetett, egyre csak nevetett. Majd a buborék hirtelen eltűnt. De Eliza nevetése nem szűnt meg, hiszen a Boldogság, már az ő szívében lakott. 

Eliza pedig hazatért a hold sugarain és attól kezdve nem volt nála boldogabb gyerek a földön.


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

a végtelen ott kezdődik 
amikor 
kezünkkel elérjük a csillagokat 
és észrevesszük hogy nem lettünk 
nagyobbak 

(Saszet Géza)


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

SZÖGEK A KERÍTÉSBEN 

Volt egyszer egy nagyon rossz természettel megáldott fiú. Az apja adott neki egy zsák szöget, és azt mondta neki, verjen be egyet a kert kerítésébe minden alkalommal, mikor elveszti a türelmét és összevesz valakivel. Az első nap 37 szöget vert be a kerítésbe. A kövekező hetekben megtanult uralkodni az indulatain, és a bevert szögek száma napról napra csökkent. Rájött arra, hogy sokkal egyszerűbb uralkodni az indulatain, mint beverni a szögeket a kerítésbe. Végre elérkezett az a nap is, mikor a fiúnak egy szöget sem kellett bevernie a kerítésbe. 
Ekkor odament az apjához, és elújságolta neki, hogy aznap egy árva szöget sem vert be a kerítésbe. Az apja azt mondta neki, ezentúl húzzon ki egy szöget minden egyes nap, amikor nem veszíti el a türelmét, és nem veszekszik senkivel sem. Teltek a napok, s a fiú végre azt mondhatta az apjának, hogy kihúzta az összes szöget a kerítésből. Az apa ekkor odavitte a fiát a kerítéshez, és ezt mondta neki: 
- Fiam, szépen viselkedtél, de nézd csak, mennyi lyuk van a kerítésben. Soha többet nem lesz már olyan, mint régen volt. Ha veszekszel, összeveszel valakivel, és valami csúnyát mondasz neki, megsebzed. Egy ugyanolyan sebet hagysz benne, mint ezek a lyukak itt. Hátba szúrhatsz egy embert, majd kihúzhatod a kést a hátából, az örökre seb marad. Akárhány alkalommal is kérsz bocsánatot, a seb ott marad örökre. 

A szóbeli, verbális sértés ugyanakkora fájdalmat okozhat, mint a testi, fizikai. 
Ha tudod, bocsásd meg nekem azokat a lyukakat, amiket a kerítésedben hagytam!


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

KŐBE VÉSVE 

Két barát ment a sivatagban. 
Kirándulásuk alkalmával összevesztek, és az egyik barát képen törölte a másikat, aki megsértődött, és anélkül, hogy szólt volna bármit is, beleírta a homokba: 
"Ma a legjobb barátom lekevert egyet!" 
Mentek tovább a sivatagban, egy oázishoz értek, ahol elhatározták, hogy megfürödnek. Az a barát, aki kapott egy pofont, fuldoklani kezdett, de a másik kimentette. Magához térvén, kőbe véste: 
"Ma a legjobb barátom megmentette az életemet!" 
Az a barát, aki lekevert egyet, majd megmentette a másikat, megkérdezte: 
- Mikor megütöttelek, homokba írtad. Most meg kőbe vésted. Miért? 
A másik azt válaszolta: 
- Mikor valaki megbánt, csak homokba szabad írnunk, hogy a megbocsátás szele eltörölje a szavakat. De ha valaki jót tesz velünk, véssük kőbe, hogy senki se törölhesse el. 

TANULD MEG SÉRELMEIDET HOMOKBA ÍRNI, A JÓSZERENCSÉDET PEDIG KŐBE VÉSNI! 

Azt mondják, egy különleges emberrel találkozni, akit tisztelsz, egy pillanat műve. 
Megszeretni egy nap elég, de az illető elfelejtéséhez már lehet, hogy kevés egy élet.


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

Boldoggá az tehet, aki boldogtalanná is.


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

Van, akit azért gyűlölsz, mert szeretni is tudnád.


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

A biztos megöl, de túléled. A kétely éltet, de belehalsz.


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

Az igazit elhagyjuk a többiért. A többit az igazi miatt.


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

A szép rögtön kell. Az igazra alszunk egyet.


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

Hibái miatt nem kell, vagy nem kell s ezért hibás ?


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

Ha gyűlöljük, jósága is sért.


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

Aki szelidít, korcsosít is.


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

A legfájóbb kín örömet színlelni.


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

Sebzett szív csak sebezhet.


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

Eszünk vádolható. A szív törvény feletti.


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

Szívünk lebeszélhető. Rá sosem.


----------



## katalin.mathe (2011 Október 14)

A vágy lehet ál. A csömör valódi. 
Lelkünknek elég a kép. A testnek keret is kell. 
Testet lehet venni. Lelket csak eladni. 
A férfi addig él, míg kíván. A nő, amíg kívánják. 
Az elsőnek elalvó férj harmadiknak ébred. 
Ölel vagy fojt - a kígyónál egy fogás. 
A legjobb smink egy csúf barátnő. 
Szűzen házasodni: fogmosás - evés előtt. 
"A változatosság gyönyörködtet." És gyönyörtelenít. 
Ha "Elég volt!", a férfi nősül. A nő válik. 
Az erény művirág. A bűn valódi gaz. 
A hűségben vágy emészt. Ha csalsz, az erkölcs. 
Élni a bűnért szokás. Az erényért halni.


----------



## Zsombi1 (2011 Október 15)

A viselkedéskultúra óra ugyanilyen jellegű.


----------



## Zsombi1 (2011 Október 15)

biztosan jól sikerült


----------



## Zsombi1 (2011 Október 15)

Írjatok a homeopátiás megoldási lehetőségekről


----------



## Zsombi1 (2011 Október 15)

Ki tud lecketervet felrakni?


----------



## Zsombi1 (2011 Október 15)

kísérlrtekkel megszerethető a fizika és kémia


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

Köszönöm!



CZD írta:


> Történelem 5.osztályos témazáró feladatlapok


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

Kösz


gemgeza írta:


> 2007-2008.


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

kösz


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

k ö s z !


PiPő2 írta:


> Mozaik kiadótól szeretném az anyanyelv 6AB-t.Tud nekem valaki segíteni.Ha igen akkor kérném,hogy töltse fel.


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

kösz!


teca63 írta:


> Hajdú matek felmérők 5. oszt


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

kösz!


linea írta:


> Remélem tudtam segíteni


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

köszönöm!


teca63 írta:


> Hajdú matek felmérők 5. oszt


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

köszönöm!


Samsirai írta:


> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8"><meta name="ProgId" content="Word.Document"><meta name="Generator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><meta name="Originator" content="Microsoft Word 11"><link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CLetti%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><link rel="Edit-Time-Data" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5CLetti%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C01%5Cclip_editdata.mso"><!--[if !mso]> <style> v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} .shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; color:#993366;} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:42.55pt 42.55pt 42.55pt 42.55pt; mso-header-margin:35.45pt; mso-footer-margin:35.45pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapedefaults v:ext="edit" spidmax="1029"/> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:shapelayout v:ext="edit"> <o:idmap v:ext="edit" data="1"/> </o:shapelayout></xml><![endif]-->


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

köszönöm!


csipkebogyo írta:


> *Felsősök, középiskolások: Tankönyvek, szemléltetőanyagok, kötelező olvasmányok, egyebek.*.
> 
> *Ide kerűl át az eddig feltöltött felső osztályos, és az a kevés középiskolás tankönyv, kötelező olvasmány, és egyebek, amiknek nincs külön topikjuk Itt lehet folytatni a felsős feltöltéseket...
> 
> ...


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

köszönöm!


Betti1117 írta:


> Plusz 15 próbaérettségi matematikából- középszint


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

kösz.


takacsaranka írta:


> Nagyon hasznos tud lenni vázlat helyett a gondolattérkép. 5. osztályban még én segítek, később már a gyerekeknek kell elkészíteni rajzokkal vagy képekkel. Néhányat felajánlok az 5. osztályos anyagból.


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

kösz.


Extike írta:


> Nándorfehérvár pps


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

kösz.


Vaca írta:


> Ez van meg nekem, remélem hasznát veszed.Teszek fel még pár dolgot.
> Ének felmérő lap szerintem nincs, de én már raktam fel tudáspróbákat, igaz zenetagozatosat.


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

kösz.


Trisz írta:


> Tegnap találtam a neten. Felteszem, hátha hasznát tudjátok venni ti is!
> 
> 
> Budavári Zsuzsanna – Czecze Enikő:
> ...


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

kösz!


livingstons írta:


> Fekete Sereg
> 
> A fekete sereg Mátyás király állandó zsoldoshadseregének magja. Először csak Mátyás király halála idején (1490) nevezték így, nevét talán az egyik vezetőjéről, Lehoczky János vitézről kapta, aki 1459-ben állt Mátyás szolgálatába, ekkortól számítjuk a fekete sereg fennállását. Más elméletek szerint a „fekete” nevüket onnan kapták, hogy Mátyás halálakor a katonák vállukon fekete szalagot viseltek. Mások szerint, azért lett fekete sereg a fekete sereg, mert fekete páncélt viseltek. Bizonyos emberek szerint meg azért fekete a fekete sereg, mert a holló ami Mátyás címerállata volt, az is fekete.
> 
> ...


----------



## kanyari7 (2011 Október 15)

kösz!


livingstons írta:


> *Magyarország Mátyás korában
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grecsko (2011 Október 15)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## grecsko (2011 Október 15)

Köszi!


----------



## grecsko (2011 Október 15)

Szia!


----------



## grecsko (2011 Október 15)

hELLÓKA!


----------



## grecsko (2011 Október 15)

Üdv!


----------



## grecsko (2011 Október 15)

Szép!


----------



## grecsko (2011 Október 15)

Szia!


----------



## lakri70 (2011 Október 15)

Minden nap megszűnik valami amiért az ember szomorkodik és
minden nap születik valami, amiért érdemes élni és küzdeni.


----------



## lakri70 (2011 Október 15)

A zene az szép.


----------



## grecsko (2011 Október 15)

Én is!


----------



## tabuc68 (2011 Október 15)

Mikor lesz húsz???


----------



## tabuc68 (2011 Október 15)

Nem értem


----------



## tabuc68 (2011 Október 15)

minden nap újra kell?


----------



## Lewenter (2011 Október 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Lewenter (2011 Október 15)

ez egy nagyon jó kis fórum


----------



## Lewenter (2011 Október 15)

közben még rég nem látott barátaimra is hátha rátalálok!


----------



## Lewenter (2011 Október 15)

hozzászólok gyorsan


----------



## Lewenter (2011 Október 15)

hello hallo kedves elektor kalandor


----------



## Lewenter (2011 Október 15)

egyszer mindennek vége lesz, vagy így vagy úgy...


----------



## Lewenter (2011 Október 16)

nagyon várom már, hogy teljes jogú tag legyek a fórumon


----------



## Lewenter (2011 Október 16)

Három módon menekülhetsz a haláltól: ússzál! fussál! bújjál!


----------



## Lewenter (2011 Október 16)

ez a fórumra is igaz:

Kutat ás egy, iszik belőle száz.


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

Sziasztok Mindenkinek!


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

Teljesen véletlenül találtam az oldalra.


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

Viszont nagyon örülök neki....


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

......mert rengeteg érdekes téma kering.


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

Főként a pedagógiával kapcsolatos.........


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

dolgok érdekelnek.


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

Talán, mert én is pedagógus vagyok


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

Szeretném az óráimat...


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

foglalkozásaimat.....


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

a lehető legérdekesebbé tenni....


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

s ez a FÓRUM erre lehetőséget adna,


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

ha elérném végre


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

a 20 hozzászólást!!!!!


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

Úgy látom viszont,


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

hogy már nem sok van....


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

és mindjárt.....


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

pár pillanat....


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

egy-két kattintás....


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

és igeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## maje (2011 Október 16)

.......sikerült.......CSAK AKARNI KELL


----------



## fepike89 (2011 Október 16)

*köszönöm..*

Nagyon régóta kerestem ezeket a dalocskákat! Jó, hogy megtaláltam..


----------



## fepike89 (2011 Október 16)

Gyerekénekekhez kottát, könyvet tudtok ajánlani?


----------



## zozyk (2011 Október 16)

Én is itt vagyok...


----------



## zozyk (2011 Október 16)

Hogy ezt így is szabad..


----------



## zozyk (2011 Október 16)

Ezt nem is gondoltam volna...


----------



## zozyk (2011 Október 16)




----------



## zozyk (2011 Október 16)

Juhéé,mindjárt itt a 20 hozzászólás..


----------



## zozyk (2011 Október 16)

Vajon lesz e bann ezért,vagy ez "legális" hsz gyűjtés?


----------



## zozyk (2011 Október 16)

Hajrá hsz-ek...


----------



## zozyk (2011 Október 16)

.


----------



## zozyk (2011 Október 16)

Van itt kézilabdaszurkoló?


----------



## zozyk (2011 Október 16)

És itt a 20-ik,most már nem spam elek tovább...


----------



## zozyk (2011 Október 16)

Na jó,még1,ez a grátisz...


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)

Sziasztok, köszönöm a lehetőséget ;-)


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)

Ragyogó napsütéses délután Mindenkinek ;-)


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)




----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

*érdekesek*

ezek nagyon érdekesek


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

eléggé nehéz is


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

Ezek nagyon faják


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)

5


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

nagyon király remélem jó is lesz


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)

8


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)

9


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

szóláncjáték egyedül


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

sajt


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)

10


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

tábla


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)

11


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)

12


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

azstal


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)

13


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

láda


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)

14


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

Aladááár


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)

15


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

répa


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)

16


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

aktakukac


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)

17


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

cingár


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)

18


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)

19


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)

20


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

rák


----------



## beetler (2011 Október 16)

és a ráadás  kösz még 1x!


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

kacsa


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

Anna


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

Akadémia


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

Mindig a lesz a vége


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

Mindjárt tag leszek király


----------



## sajtikaa (2011 Október 16)

utolsó hozzászólás DD


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

Sziasztok. Nem tudok semmit letölteni.


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

Segitsetek legyszi mert mar eleg reg regisztraltam


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

2


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

3


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

4


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

5


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

7


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

8


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

9


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

10


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

11


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

12


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

13


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

14


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

15


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

16


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

17


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

18


----------



## rekucymacy (2011 Október 16)

19


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

*Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást szorgosan.*

Minden esetre azt szeretném valakitől megkérdezni, hogy pontosan mit takar az, hogy beidéz. Nem a szót nem értem, hanem itt mi a jelentése. Lehet, hogy Kanadában ez teljesen nyilvánvaló, de nekem szegény magyarnak ez nagyon idegen és szinte értelmezhetetlen.
Előre is köszönöm a választ.
Marianna




Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

Hát akkor most gyorsan szóltam semmit hozzá.


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

5


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

6


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

Igazság szerint nagyon nem értem, hogy mi a jelentősége a 20 hozzászólásnak, ha akár csak számokkal vagy betűkkel is megoldható.
Ezek szerint semmi értelme nincs, csak van.


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

8


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

9


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

10


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

11


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

12


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

13


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

14


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

15


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

16


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

17


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

18


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

19


----------



## mbancsi (2011 Október 16)

20 hurrá!


----------



## huszareva (2011 Október 17)

Nagyon tetszett ez az ötlet: gyönygyös feladatlista gyerekeknek.


----------



## huszareva (2011 Október 17)

Nagyon tetszett ez a "gyöngyös feladatlista gyerekeknek"!


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

Sziasztok!
Memoir 44' társasjátékot játszik itt valaki?


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

tárogat


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

takar


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

ruganyós


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

sikongat


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

Milyen jó stratégiai játékot javasoltok?


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

Rizikó játékszabályát keresem!


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

Nyomtatható verzióban!


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

De nagyon jó az Aranyásók kártyajáték, ajánlom mindenkinek!


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

A Catan telepeseinek jelent meg kiegészítés mostanában?


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

Nincs itt senki?


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

*Carcassonne 
*


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

7 Wonders!


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

Helló én is szeretném elérni a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

Úgy láttom mások is igen egyszerüen csinálják.


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

Én is utánozom őket.


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

4


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

5


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

6


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

7:55:


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

8


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

9


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

:lol:már a fele meg van


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

11


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

12


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

13


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

már nem sok kell


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

16


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

most van a 16


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

17


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

18


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

19


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

Tical


----------



## aminácska (2011 Október 17)

20 hurrá:4::4:


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

Honfoglaló


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

Warcraft


----------



## mary33 (2011 Október 17)

Sziasztok! Új belépő vagyok,még nem nagyon értem a rendszert, de próbálkozom.


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

Hive


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

Trango


----------



## mary33 (2011 Október 17)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## mary33 (2011 Október 17)

abc123próba


----------



## mary33 (2011 Október 17)

a4


----------



## peti1212 (2011 Október 17)

Ki nevet a végén


----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)

K0szi


----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)

*hello*

ez jo koszi


----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)

cool


----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)




----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)




----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)

:4:


----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)




----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)




----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)

:55:


----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)

:``:


----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)




----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)




----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)




----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)

jo


----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)

kiss


----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)




----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)

cool


----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)

:_)


----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)

szep


----------



## lifuhajni (2011 Október 17)

:Ű)


----------



## bracsas (2011 Október 18)

próbálkozom


----------



## SonnyB (2011 Október 18)

_Látta szülő gondviselő. _


----------



## verteticsa (2011 Október 18)

Jelen


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

Sokat segítettél anyóka. Hálás vagyok, hogy most már minden világoss számomra, mint új felhasználó.


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

Akkor most sorry mindenkitől de írok 20 db felesleges dolgot


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

Jó ez az oldal, szeretem.


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

Főleg kották feltöltéséért és letöltéséért regeltem ide.


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

Szép az idő bár kissé hűvös van.


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

jojojóóó.6. hozzászólás


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

És máris itt a hetedik.


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

Aztán jöhet máris a nyolcadik is.


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

És aztán a kilencedik.


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

halihó


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

Éééééés a tizenegyedik már nicns sok vissza XD


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

márcsak 8 van vissza XD


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

És ezzel márcsak hét.


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

és itt a tizennegyedik


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

tizenötödik. kicsit fárasztó XD


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

tizenhatodik jön


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

mingyárt vége. tizenhetedííík


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

tííííízennyólcadik


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

wááá mindjárt végeeee


----------



## Nike91 (2011 Október 18)

ÉÉÉÉÉs végre kösszöntem


----------



## ity81 (2011 Október 18)

hello segitene nekem valaki abban hogy hogyan lehet letolteni ezeket a gyermekdalokat?elore is koszonom


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Október 18)

No végre, hogy ide találtam


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Október 18)

elegge nehezen ment


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Október 18)

de mindent megteszek azert, hogy osszegyuljon a 20 uzenet


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Október 18)

mar csak 12


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Október 18)

mar csak 11


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Október 18)

mar csak 10


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Október 18)

mar csak 9


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Október 18)

mar csak 8


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Október 18)

mar csak 7


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Október 18)

mar csak 6


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 18)

Köszi


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Október 18)

mar csak 5 XD


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Október 18)

mar csak 4


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Október 18)

mar csak 3


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Október 18)

2


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Október 18)

uccso


----------



## viktor7666 (2011 Október 18)

21


----------



## bakterke78 (2011 Október 18)

-1


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

hello


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

szep napot


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

jo keresgélést


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

5


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

üdvözlet


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

talán 7


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

már 8 lenne


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

9


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

és 10


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

már csak a fele


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

12


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

babonás 13


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

:0: és...


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

15


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

16


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

kiss 17


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

8)3


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

:d2


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

:ugras:és meg van a 20


----------



## [email protected] (2011 Október 18)

ugye most már minden rendben lesz így?


----------



## Vadoca (2011 Október 18)

gyüjtögetek...


----------



## Vadoca (2011 Október 18)

éss 15


----------



## Vadoca (2011 Október 18)

16


----------



## Vadoca (2011 Október 18)

17


----------



## Vadoca (2011 Október 18)

már csak 3


----------



## Vadoca (2011 Október 18)

19


----------



## Vadoca (2011 Október 18)

az utolsóóó


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

valaki van itt ?


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

rajtam kívül persze


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

még kell egy pár hozzászólás


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

*5. :d *


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

6.


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

és a 7. is megvan


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

8.


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

9.


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

félidő


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

11


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

*12*


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

13


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

14


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

éééééés 15


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

16 ....már nem sok


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

17 alakul


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

18 na még egy kicsi


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

19 wow célegyenes...


----------



## Istikeee18 (2011 Október 18)

*!!!20*!!!


----------



## maldova (2011 Október 18)

*Köszönöm*



Betti1117 írta:


> Ki(s)számoló nagyoknak 7.o.


 
Nagyon hasznos köszönöm szépen


----------



## maldova (2011 Október 18)

linea írta:


> Egy kis informatika-magyarázat és gyakorlatok.


 
Egy kis informatika nagyon jól jön, köszönöm!


----------



## maldova (2011 Október 18)

Üdvözlet!
Keresném Apáczai kiadó, matematika 7. osztály I-II. tankönyvét: Csahóczi Erzsébet-Csatár Katalin... Köszönöm aki segíteni tud!


----------



## maldova (2011 Október 18)

Illetve Apáczai kiadó szintén 8. osztályos matematika tankönyv, hálásan köszönöm szépen!!!!


----------



## maldova (2011 Október 18)

Betti1117 írta:


> Ki(s)számoló nagyoknak 7.o.


 
Sajnos nekem nem engedi letölteni


----------



## fmatyas (2011 Október 19)

Szia mert még csak 18 üzeneted van/volt a szükséges 20 helyett...


bbkinga írta:


> sziasztok
> miért nem tudok letölteni semmit?


----------



## fmatyas (2011 Október 19)

Nekem már ez a hatodik!!!


----------



## fmatyas (2011 Október 19)




----------



## fmatyas (2011 Október 19)

gyűjt, gyűjt...


----------



## fmatyas (2011 Október 19)

...fut...


----------



## fmatyas (2011 Október 19)

...megy...


----------



## fmatyas (2011 Október 19)

ÉS MÁR MEG IS VAN 10 a 20 BÓL!!!


----------



## fmatyas (2011 Október 19)

*Ha jobban belegondolok...*

...még egy ilyen böszmeség, mint ez...


fmatyas írta:


> ÉS MÁR MEG IS VAN 10 a 20 BÓL!!!


----------



## fmatyas (2011 Október 19)

*...*

...kevés van. 



fmatyas írta:


> ...még egy ilyen böszmeség, mint ez...


----------



## fmatyas (2011 Október 19)

De most már hamarosan...


----------



## fmatyas (2011 Október 19)

...egész pontosan 5 hozzászólás múlva...


----------



## fmatyas (2011 Október 19)

...vagy csak 4?!


----------



## fmatyas (2011 Október 19)

Te jó ég kezdem elveszíteni a sosemmegvolt fonalat...


----------



## fmatyas (2011 Október 19)

3!!!


----------



## fmatyas (2011 Október 19)

Mindjárt vége...tulajdonképpen..


----------



## fmatyas (2011 Október 19)

...kezdem megszeretni ezt a 20 hozzászólásos szabályt


----------



## fmatyas (2011 Október 19)

De, most búcsúzom. Sziasztok


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

*Szeretni valók vagytok!*

Köszönöm a segítséget, talán jól tudok haladni. Sok kedves ember lakik Kanadában is, nem régen költözött ki két leány is, akik férjhez mentek az öt tó környékére. Magyar klubok, társaságok nevét, elérhetőségét tud valaki, akkor legyen szíves írja meg. Sok jót nektek!:00:


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

Miért kell 20 üzenetet írni a tagsághoz?


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

Ismerkedem a rendszerrel....


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

Nagyon egyszerűnek tűnik, de ...


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

Ma mi legyen az ebéd?


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

Kinek van jó bicaja?


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

Az enyém, amit használtan kaptam, már kb.40 éves.


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

De, még működik.


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

Az ülést, már kellett rajta cserélni, nem is olyan kényelmes mint a régi volt.


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

A modern bicikliket próbáltam, de nekem nagyon kényelmetlen, hogy előre kell dőlni.


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

Lehet, hogy jobban erősíti a hátizmokat, ami nekem ezek szerint kevés van.


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

Szeretek jó időben nyugis, fás úton gondolkozni, nézni a nyugtató virágokat, természetet.


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

Ehhez jól szolgál a bicaj, képzeljétek már 4 új generációs kerékpár mondta fel a szolgálatot mellette.


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

Sajnos ezt tapasztalom, hogy a régi mosógépem, ami kb. 25-30 éves most azt vagyok kénytelen használni , mert a két újabban vásárolt gép használhatatlan lett, mert nem lehet javítani.


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

Miért pazarolunk ennyire?


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

és mi számít értelmes hozzászólásnak?


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

Tudom , hogy sokan vagyunk a földön, mindenki szeretne megfelelő ,elviselhető életet, de mi lesz így a Földdel?


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

Nálunk a föd nincs kihasználva, vagyis nem termelnek rajta mindenhol.


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

Sajnálom nagyon azokat akik nincstelenek, éheznek. Nem biztos , hogy az ö hibájuk.


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

javaslom nézd meg a youtub on a tervezett elavás nevű videót. és minden világos lesz előtted!


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

3.


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

4.


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

ötödik


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

Lehet, hogy a nagyon gazdagoknak ki kellene próbálni a szegény életet, hogy rádöbbenjenek a tetteikre?


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

6.


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

ki számít gazdagnak?


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

a gazdagság mindig relatív.


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

aki ausztriában szegény az M.o.n gazdag, aki német o. ban szegény az ausztriában gazdag,...


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

.ééééés megvan a tizedik. miért kell ezt a 20 hozzászólást teljesíteni ha egyetlen kis nyavajás fájlt szeretnék letölteni?


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

de ha ez kell hát ez kell.


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

én nem vitatkozok,


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

nem veszekedek,


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

csak teljesítem a követelményt


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

addig meg


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

irogatok itt csuda hasznos dolgokat.


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

lassan haladunk a cél felé!


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

már csak kettő kell ezen kívül...


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

immáron 19 értelmesnek cseppet sem mondható hozzászóláson vagyok túl.


----------



## Lapo79 (2011 Október 19)

*20!!*


----------



## olsyka (2011 Október 19)

Hol találom meg a hozzászólásaimat?


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

Sziasztok! Elkezdem gyűjtögetni a hozzászólásokat!
1.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

2.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

3.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

4.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

5.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

6.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

7.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

8.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

9.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

10.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

11.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

12.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

13.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

14.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

15.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

16.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

17.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

18.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

19.


----------



## zkriszti (2011 Október 19)

20.


----------



## rkozmix (2011 Október 19)

A kaptárban delfin béget,
Ráküldöm a súlytóléget.
Gyere babám, mondd el mi fáj!
Csokonai Vitéz Mihály.


----------



## rkozmix (2011 Október 19)

Na már közeledem a célhoz.


----------



## rkozmix (2011 Október 19)

Szinte már ott is vagyok......


----------



## rkozmix (2011 Október 19)

Már csak két lépés..


----------



## rkozmix (2011 Október 19)

Már csak egy!


----------



## piros55 (2011 Október 19)

*Hali !*


----------



## Krittidan (2011 Október 19)

13


----------



## Krittidan (2011 Október 19)

És 12


----------



## Marcsi7604 (2011 Október 19)

*Üdvözlet*

Sziasztok!


----------



## Marcsi7604 (2011 Október 19)

Helló! 3. osztályos felmérőket keresek.


----------



## Marcsi7604 (2011 Október 19)

Sziasztok!
A 3. osztályos felmérő engem is érdekelne.


----------



## Marcsi7604 (2011 Október 19)

Sziasztok!
Bármilyen 3.és 4. osztályos felmérők érdekelnek.Elsősorban Apáczais. Köszönöm


----------



## Marcsi7604 (2011 Október 19)

Sziasztok!
Nem tudom mit írjak. Egyenlőre kell a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Marcsi7604 (2011 Október 19)

Helló!
Engem ia az Apáczais felmérk érdekelnek.


----------



## Marcsi7604 (2011 Október 19)

Sziasztok!
Jó munkát mindenkinek a keresgéléshez.


----------



## Marcsi7604 (2011 Október 19)

Ti mit írtatok, hogy összejöjjön már a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Marcsi7604 (2011 Október 19)

Már haladok, de nagyon lassan.


----------



## Marcsi7604 (2011 Október 19)

Sziasztok!
Szövegértés 3. o.???


----------



## Marcsi7604 (2011 Október 19)

Helló!
Már fáradok lassan.


----------



## Marcsi7604 (2011 Október 19)

Nagyon megszenvedek ezekért a dolgozatokért.


----------



## Marcsi7604 (2011 Október 19)

Hm.


----------



## Krittidan (2011 Október 19)

Igen. Egész délután itt keresgéltem, gyártom a hozzászólásokat.
Nem tudom, mindegyiket elfogadják-e.


----------



## Krittidan (2011 Október 19)

Remélem, tényleg le lehet tölteni őket. Egyáltalán mi a különbség a tag és az állandó tag között?


----------



## Krittidan (2011 Október 19)

Marcsi, Neked már megvan mind a 20!!!!


----------



## Krittidan (2011 Október 19)

Már csak kettő nekem is! És még két nap!!!


----------



## Krittidan (2011 Október 19)

Szövegértési feladatok dolgozatfüzetként?


----------



## Krittidan (2011 Október 19)

Ugye nagyon értelmesek a hozzászólásaim? Végül is elmonologizálok itt magamnak))))) Csak meglegyenek a hsz.-k.


----------



## Juditka67 (2011 Október 19)

1


----------



## skdacu (2011 Október 19)

Mottot írta:


> Nagy segítség minden pedagógusnak egy jól összeállított felmérő. Segítsünk egymásnak!
> *CSAK CSATOLÁSOKKAL!
> *
> *
> ...



Egyetértek...


----------



## skdacu (2011 Október 19)

kellner írta:


> Ha valakinek megvan a negyedikes Mozaikos tudásszintmérő matekból és köriből kérem tegye fel. Előre is köszönöm



Ezt én is szívesen látnám!


----------



## skdacu (2011 Október 19)

Jelen!


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

*Jóreggelt!*

Jóreggelt!


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

"Az ember sárból jön és sárba tér,
A szegény ember nem más, csak izom és vér
Csak izom és vér és csontos kéz,
És erős hát és durva ész."


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

*Az öregség, túl nagy ár a bölcsességért*
valahol olvastam


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

Próbálkozom


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

Jolly és a románcok


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

Ha tud valaki segítsen. Köszi.


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

Dumcsi


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

Kávézó


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

2. osztályos feladatok.


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

Oktatóprogramok


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

Kisvakond


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

Sokat kell olvasnod ahhoz, hogy megtudd, milyen keveset tudsz.


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

A helyesen alkalmazott bölcsesség a hasznos.


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

A gödrök első törvénye: ha benne vagy, hagyd abba az ásást


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

Végzetes hiba háborút kezdeni, ha nem akarjuk megnyerni.
(Douglas MacArthur)


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

Vitát csak egy módon nyerhetek, ha elkerülöm.


----------



## bubmur (2011 Október 20)

Az amit másban szeretek és elutasítok, én magam vagyok.


----------



## kistorpe (2011 Október 20)

Aki szerint egy véges világban a végtelenségig tarthat az exponenciális növekedés, az vagy őrült, vagy közgazdász.
Kenneth Boulding


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

*Üdvözlet*

Szeretettel köszöntök Minden Kedves Tagot !


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

A kreatívkodás érdekel.


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

Az utazás is érdelek.


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

Olvasni is szeretek.


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

Szép napot mindenkinek !


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

Az élet szép.


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

A színházat is szeretem.


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

A filmeket is szeretem nézni.


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

Kirándulni is nagyon jó.


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

Üdv Mindenkinek.


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

Boci-boci tarka.


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

Se füle se farka.


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

Hova menjünk lakni ?


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

Ahol tejet kapni.


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

Zsipsz, zsupsz kenderzsupsz,


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

Ha megázik kidobjuk.


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

Már csak 4 van hátra.


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

Mindjárt vége.


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

Kitartás, már csak kettő.


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

És VÉGE !


----------



## Ildi-cica (2011 Október 20)

Köszönöm a segítséget !


----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)

Hátha sikerül!


----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)

Nálunk sajna nincs jó idő!


----------



## korovjov100 (2011 Október 20)

20 db értelmes hozzászólás?hm..


----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)

Végre halad!


----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)

Próbálkozunk, látom, többen is!


----------



## korovjov100 (2011 Október 20)

Etelka4 írta:


> Nálunk sajna nincs jó idő!



De legalább nincs az a csontig hatoló hideg


----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)

kiss


----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)




----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)

:!:


----------



## korovjov100 (2011 Október 20)

Etelka4 írta:


> kiss



kiss


----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)

Bizony, a tegnapi reggelhez képest, újra "tavasz" lett!


----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)

:d


----------



## korovjov100 (2011 Október 20)

Jöhetne már a tél


----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)

:9:


----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)

:34:


----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)

Nekem tetszik az oldal. Te miért regisztráltál?


----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)

:4:


----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)

:55:Ezt tetszik legjobbban!!!!


----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)




----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)




----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)

:shock:


----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)

:``:


----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)

Hajrá!!!


----------



## korovjov100 (2011 Október 20)

Dean R Koontz könyvekért


----------



## Etelka4 (2011 Október 20)

:..::d


----------



## korovjov100 (2011 Október 20)

\\m/


----------



## korovjov100 (2011 Október 20)

Szia Judit!


----------



## korovjov100 (2011 Október 20)




----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)

1


----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)

2


----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)

3


----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)

:111:


----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)

:77:Valaki???


----------



## korovjov100 (2011 Október 20)

Én iitt vagyok!


----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)

:55:


----------



## korovjov100 (2011 Október 20)

-4


----------



## korovjov100 (2011 Október 20)

-3


----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)

haladás


----------



## korovjov100 (2011 Október 20)

-2


----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)




----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)

:99:


----------



## korovjov100 (2011 Október 20)

Haladás


----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)

:6:


----------



## korovjov100 (2011 Október 20)

kiss


----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)

Márcsak 48 óra!!!


----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)

????


----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)

:--:


----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)




----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)

:444:


----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)

:idea:


----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)




----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)




----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Vali41 (2011 Október 20)

Szép és nyugodt napot mindenkinek!


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

Valahol el kell kezdeni.


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

20/2


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

20/3


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

20/4


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

20/5


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

20/6


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

20/7


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

20/8


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

20/9


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

Már a felénél tartok.


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

20/11


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

20/12


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

20/13


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

20/14


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

Nagyon megy ez nekem.


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

20/16


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

20/17


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

20/18


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

Mindjárt meglesz.


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

... és hogy valami építőt is írjak a végére. Egyik kedvenc idézetem Paul EErik Rummo-tól: _Válasz minden, tudnánk bár a kérdést._ Hát ja.


----------



## digit92 (2011 Október 20)

Lassan de gyűlnek az üzenetek


----------



## PapaYaga (2011 Október 20)

Nekem húsz is kevés.


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

1 hsz


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

2 hsz


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

3. hsz


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

4. hsz


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*1*

Akkor visszaszámlálás indul! :ugras:


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

5. hsz


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*9898*

9898 :idea:


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

6. hsz


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*9900*

9900 na most


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

7. hsz


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

8. hsz


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

9. hsz


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

10. hsz


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*4*

Még 63 nap és karácsony!


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

11. hsz


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*5*

Még 63 nap és karácsony!


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*6*

Még 63 nap és karácsony!


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

12. hsz


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

13. hsz


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

14. hsz


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

15. hsz


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

16. hsz


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

17. hsz


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

18. hsz


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

19. hsz


----------



## bebinet (2011 Október 20)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*7*

Még 63 nap és karácsony!


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*8*

Még 63 nap és karácsony!


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*9*

Még 63 nap és karácsony!


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*10*

Még 63 nap és karácsony!​


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*11*

Még 63 nap és karácsony!


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*12*

Még 63 nap és karácsony!


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*9925*

már csak órák kérdése!


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*9926*

9926


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*9927*

Még 63 nap és karácsony!


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*9928*

Még 63 nap és karácsony!


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*9929*

Még 63 nap és karácsony!


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*9930*

Még 63 nap és karácsony!


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*9931*

Még 63 nap és karácsony!


----------



## Szokatlan (2011 Október 20)

*9932*

Még 63 nap és karácsony!


----------



## hefi75 (2011 Október 20)

Hohó. Ez egy hasznos kis topik 

Szép napot mindenkinek ! ;D


----------



## Twilightfan95 (2011 Október 20)

szép délutánt mindenkinek


----------



## knk222 (2011 Október 20)

*Komplénolás*

Ez már a 24. és mégse enged be


----------



## knk222 (2011 Október 20)

Akkor jöjjön a 25.


----------



## knk222 (2011 Október 20)

26.


----------



## szorenyi (2011 Október 20)

Köszönöm a jótanácsot!


----------



## Twilightfan95 (2011 Október 20)

Köszönöm a jótanácsokat


----------



## Ella84 (2011 Október 20)

Nagyon jó dolgokat lehet találni.Köszi


----------



## Ella84 (2011 Október 20)

Nagyon szépek.


----------



## Ella84 (2011 Október 20)

Köszi


----------



## Ella84 (2011 Október 20)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Ella84 (2011 Október 20)

Tetszik az oldal főleg a gyerekeknek szóló dolgok.


----------



## Ella84 (2011 Október 20)

Köszi.


----------



## Ella84 (2011 Október 20)

k


----------



## Ella84 (2011 Október 20)

1


----------



## Ella84 (2011 Október 20)

2


----------



## Ella84 (2011 Október 20)

3


----------



## Ella84 (2011 Október 20)

4


----------



## Ella84 (2011 Október 20)

7


----------



## Ella84 (2011 Október 20)




----------



## Ella84 (2011 Október 20)




----------



## Ella84 (2011 Október 20)

k:34:


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

Jó


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

jó


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

sokat


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

kell


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

még


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

írnom


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

még 19


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

amíg


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

elérem


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

Mikulás műsort keresek


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

a


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

ezt még nem értem


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

huszadik


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

gyűjtögetek


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

hozzászólást.


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

répa


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

retek


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

mogyoró


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

adraa, látom te is


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

gyűjtögetsz


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)




----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

igen


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

Már nincs sok hátra


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

de a fórum olyan lassú


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

Minden nap felkel láb nélkül.


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

Mi az?


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

Minden nap felkel láb nélkül." D


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

tényleg lassú


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

Melyik ács ehető?


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

Két hét hány hét?


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

haladok


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

Mi van a rét közepén?


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

az 1000 oldalra írhatok, micsoda megtiszteltetés


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

é


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

na e a 20. hsz :O  tök jóóó


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

gratulálok


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

Megvan!!!


----------



## erdekes (2011 Október 20)

köszi, de neked is meg lesz a következő! grat


----------



## Adraa (2011 Október 20)

lehet letölteni! köszi


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

Ezennel én is csatlakozom és aláírom a jelenléti ívet


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

1000. oldal? hűha


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

szerencsés vagyok


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

hát elég lassan küldöm az üzeneteket vmi nem stimmel


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

biztos a netem szerencsétlenkedik


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

na mind1 úgy tűnik most egész jó


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

haladok, haladok


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

meglesz az a 20 üzenet szép lassan


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

nagyon fain ez az oldal


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

láttam pár ritka dolgot amit máshol seholse találtam


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

ez lesz a 12.


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

egyre jobban haladok


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

így este már nehéz bármi értelmeset írni


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

lassan visszaszámlálás következik


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

5


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

4


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

3


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

2:d


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

3


----------



## stuy (2011 Október 20)

hoppá most látom kicsit benéztem vmit  egész jól sikerült ez a visszaszámlálás... imádom a netem  

mindenesetre köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

De jó látni, hogy ilyen sokan vagyunk....


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

A gilisztafiú kérdi a gyászruhás és zokogó mamájától:
- Mama, miért sírsz?
- Apád miatt.
- Miért hol van?
- Elment horgászni.


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

- Doktor úr, mik az esélyeim?
- Egyszerű rutinműtétről van szó. Már nyolcvankettedszer csinálom.
- No, akkor nyugodt vagyok.
- Lehet is. Elvégre egyszer már sikerülnie kell.


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

- Doktor úr, egy éve voltam magánál a reumámmal, és maga azt mondta, hogy kerüljem a nedves helyeket.
- Igy van! -mondja az orvos.
- Most azt szeretném kérdezni, hogy megfürödhetek-e már?


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

A farkas részegen támolyog az erdőben. A nyuszika arra megy a biciklijével, és odaszól neki:
- Hagyd abba az ivást farkas, és inkább költsd másra a pénzed!
De a farkas rá sem hederít. Egy hónap múlva a nyuszika egy motorral száguld az erdőben, és majdnem elüti a dülöngélő farkast.
Megint odaszól neki:
- Csóró vagy, farkas, és az is maradsz, ha állandóan italra költöd a pénzed.
Pár nap múlva a farkas egy csodálatos sportkocsival ment az erdőben. Találkozott a nyuszikával:
- Te farkas, honnan szereztél pénzt erre a gyönyörű kocsira? - kérdezte.
- Visszavittem az üres üvegeket!


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

A legyek fociznak az asztalon, és az egyik elmegy vécére. Mikor visszajön, látja, hogy a többiek görcsbe rándulva fekszenek az asztalon.
- Hát itt meg mi történt?
- Lefújták a meccset.


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

- Azt szeretném tudni, hogy mikor volt a mohácsi vész?
- Ha a tanár úr is csak szeretné tudni, akkor mit szóljak én?


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

Az erdőben megnyitják a nyilvános WC-t. Egyik nap a nyuszika és a medve egymás mellett végzik a dolgukat. Amikor a medve befejezte, megkérdezi a nyuszikát:
- Te nyuszika, hullik a szőröd?
- Nem. - feleli a nyuszika.
Erre a medve fogja a nyuszikát, kitörli vele a fenekét, és utána kidobja az ablakon. Ez így megy néhány napig. A nyuszika már nagyon depressziós, és tanácsot kér a rókától. Mondja a róka, hogy a medve ellen nincs mit tenni, de a depresszió ellen az a legjobb, ha ő is ugyanezt csinálja egy nála kisebb álattal. Másnap találkoznak újra, és a nyuszika erősen biceg.
- Mi történt? - kérdezi a róka.
- Képzeld bemegyek a WC-re, amikor készen vagyok, kérdezem a mellettem levő kisebb álattól, hogy hullik-e a szőre. Az azt mondta, hogy nem. Fogtam, kitöröltem vele a fenekem, és kiugrottam az ablakon.
- Nem jól csináltad! Őt kellett volna kidobni az ablakon!
- Könnyű azt mondani de az a sündisznó volt!


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

Az egérke meg az elefánt megy át a hídon. Megszólal az egérke:
- Ugye hogy dübörgünk?


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

A hetvenéves öregúr panaszkodik az orvosának:
- Doktor úr, az első még megy. A második már nehezebb. A harmadiknál már fulladok, és a negyediknél már meg kell állnom!
- Ember, örüljön, hogy a maga korában egyáltalán eljut a negyedikig.
- Persze, doktor úr, csakhogy én az ötödiken lakom!


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

Bemegy a nyuszika a cukrászdába:
- Répatorta van?
- Sajnos nincs! - válaszolja az eladó.
A nyuszika másnap megint bemegy:
- Répatorta van?
- Még mindíg nincs! - jön a válasz.
Harmadnap ismét bemegy a nyuszika a boltba:
- Répatorta van?
- Kivételesen igen! - válaszolja az eladó.
- Nagy kár! - mondja a nyuszika.
- Dehát miért?
- Mert utálom a répatortát.


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

Az egyik embernek elromlik az autója a sivatagban. Próbálja javítgatni, de nem megy. Egyszer csak elébe toppan egy fehér ló, homlokán egy arany csillaggal, és így szól:
- Ha nincs ellenére uram, megjavítom az autóját.
A férfinak eláll a lélegzete, és ezalatt a ló bedugja a fejét a motorházba. Fújtat, nyerít, majd egyet szökken és elvágtat. Az ember csak nagy nehezen ocsúdik fel a csodalkozásból, majd beül az autóba, és az valóban elindul. Mégis aggódik az autó miatt, és az első szerelőhöz betér elmesélni az esetet. A szerelő gondolkodik, majd így szól:
- Szóval azt mondja, hogy a ló beszélt?
- Igen.
- És a homlokán volt egy csillag?
- Igen.
- És biztos, hogy fehér volt?
- Igen, biztos.
- Hát tudja meg, óriási szerencséje volt, ugyanis a fekete nem ért az autókhoz.


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

- Doktor úr, segítsen rajtam! Nem tudok aludni, mert mindíg horkolok.
- Horkol? Attól még lehet aludni.
- Dehogy lehet! Amikor horkolni kezdek, a feleségem azonnal felébreszt!


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

Egy jóképű, fiatal nőcsábász taxist egy csinos, fiatal lány int le a balatoni országúton:
- Kérem, vigyen el Balatonzamárdiba!
- Érdekes - válaszolja a taxis -, maga ezen a héten a harmadik terhes nő, akit Balatonzamárdiba viszek.
- De én nem vagyok terhes - tiltakozik a lány.
- De nem is vagyunk még Balatonzamárdiban!


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

Vizsgázik a rendőr. A vizsgáztató kérdezi:
- Mi a neve a hazánk fővárosát átszelő folyónak?
- Passz!
- Legalább azt mondja meg, hogyan nevezik fővárosunkat!
- Passz!
- Jó, mivel nem akarunk rosszat magának, jöjjön a mentő kérdés. A fociban hogyan nevezik azt, amikor az egyik játékos a másiknak adja a labdát?
- Nem tudom.


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

Az öreg parasztbácsi elmegy az orvoshoz vizeletvizsgálatra. Épp cseng a telefon, az orvos kimegy, de még visszaszól:
- Na, bátyám, amíg telefonálok, ott az az üveghenger a szekrény tetején, abba pisiljen bele. Jön vissza az orvos, hát az egész rendelő tocsog a pisitől.
- Mit csinált bácsi?
- Tudja milyen nehéz abba innen beletalálni?


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

A falusi orvos iszonyatos sebességel száguld végig a falu főutcáján.
- Vigyázz - figyelmezteti a felesége -, mert megállít a rendőr!
- Nem hiszem. Azt mondtam neki, hogy egész nap maradjon ágyban.


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

Két autó összeütközik. A vezetők egymást szidják:
- Maga vak?
- Már hogy lennék vak, hiszen eltaláltam magát!


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

A skót fordítva ül fel a lóra, és a ló farka felé les.
- Miért ültél fel fordítva? - kérdezi a barátja.
- Várok. - Mire?
- Tegnap a zabbal lenyelt egy pennyt.


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

Két egérke beszélget:
- Olyan fáradtnak látszol - mondja az egyik - mi van veled?
- Hagyd el! Feleségül vettem egy zsiráflányt.
- És ettől vagy kimerült?
- Mert telhetetlen. Megcsókolom, aztán alig érek a földre, már megszólal: gyere szívem! Puszit!


----------



## dmbptr (2011 Október 21)

Egy rendőrt kiküldenek egy autóbuszkarambolhoz, hogy számolja meg a sérülteket. A rendőr elkezd számolni:
- Egy fő, két fő, három fő, négy fő, öt fő, hat fő, hét fő, kedd, szerda....


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

*Az első*

hozzászólás. Sziasztok


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

*Ismerd be, hogy vannak negatív gondolataid, fedezd fel, honnan kerültek elő és miért, aztán – hatalmas adag megbocsátással és lelkierővel – bocsásd el őket.*

* Elizabeth M. Gilbert - Eat, Pray, Love - Ízek, imák, szerelmek*


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

A kudarc az élet része. Még sikeres embereknél is. Csak az a kérdés, hogy mit kezdesz vele.

Dr. Dolittle: Apja lánya


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

Alice rendszerint jó tanácsokat adott önmagának, de, sajnos, ritkán követte őket.

Lewis Carroll - Alice Csodaországban


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

Ha egyszer dühbe gurulok, hajlamos vagyok a környezetemben lévőkre zúdítani a haragom, még azokra is, akik nem érdemlik meg. Próbálok úrrá lenni a rossz szokásaimon, több-kevesebb sikerrel. Ami az indulataimat illeti, inkább kevesebbel.
Laurell K. Hamilton - Különös édesség


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

Láttam magam, ahogy ott ülök a fügefaág hajlatában és éhen halok pusztán azért, mert nem tudok dönteni, melyik fügéért is nyújtsam a kezem. Kellett volna mindegyik, de ha valamelyiket választom, ez azt jelenti, hogy a többit elveszítem, és ahogy ott ültem, tanácstalanul habozva, a fügék egyszerre ráncosodni kezdtek, feketedni, és egyik a másik után pottyant le a földre, a lábam elé.
Sylvia Plath - Az üvegbura


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

Az ember mindig legyen tisztában azzal, hogy kicsoda. Vagy, hogy ki nem.
J. R. Ward - Éjsötét szerető


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

Számba véve a saját tárgyainkat, azzal áltatjuk magunkat, hogy valakik vagyunk... A régészek szerint a tízezer évvel korábban fémből készített első tárgyak - a réz pajzsok, a szertartáshoz használt bronz kardok, a súlyos nyakláncok - semmire sem voltak jók, csak arra, hogy felhívják tulajdonosukra a figyelmet, akik ezáltal az Énjüket többnek, nagyobbnak hitték.
Csíkszentmihályi Mihály - A fejlődés útjai


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

Ha már hülye vagyok, legalább tartsak ki a hülyeségem mellett.
Robert Merle - Két nap az élet


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

– Amikor majd megtudom, ki is vagyok én voltaképpen, akkor megnyugszom, eljön az ihlet, megérint a szépség…
– Na és ha azt tudja meg, hogy maga egy szar alak?
Arkagyij és Borisz Sztrugackij - Stalker


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

Tárgyilagosan kijelentem, hogy még sosem láttam az enyémnél ragyogóbb, magányosabb, kiegyensúlyozatabb őrült elmét.
Vladimir Nabokov


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

Mindenki a saját baklövéseit nevezi tapasztalatnak.
Oscar Wilde


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

A legváratlanabb helyeken számíts ellenségre: az ágyad alatt, az ágyadban - és önmagadban.
Lee Wallek


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

Szerencsére fizikai lehetetlenség, hogy szemen köpjük önmagunkat.
Jules Renard


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

Önmagunk megismerése a legnagyobb utazás, a legfélelmetesebb felfedezés, a legtanulságosabb találkozás.
Márai Sándor


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

Ki az az APEH? Neki miért jár a pénzemből?
Jóbarátok c. filmsorozat


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

A Mikulás azért olyan vidám, mert tudja, hol laknak a rossz kislányok.
George Carlin


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

Egy pozitív hozzáállás nem fogja megoldani minden problémádat, de elég embert fog bosszantani ahhoz, hogy érdemessé tegye az igyekezetet.
Herm Albright


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

Egy csomó olyan dolog van, amit eldobhatnánk, ha nem félnénk attól, hogy valaki felveszi őket.
Oscar Wilde


----------



## Thom_X (2011 Október 21)

A kíváncsi turista olyan, mint a szerelmes férj. Mindent elhisz és semmit sem lát.
Rejtő Jenő


----------



## evica1207 (2011 Október 21)

Képet én sem tudtam feltölteni


----------



## szilvi1129 (2011 Október 21)

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## szilvi1129 (2011 Október 21)

Én mem a tagságra hajtok csak letölteni szeretnék


----------



## Voldimortty (2011 Október 21)

Sziasztok!

Örülök hogy itt lehetek veletek.


----------



## livvi (2011 Október 21)

Sziasztok.
Örülök, hogy csatlakozhattam hozzátok.


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Ha hozzászólsz a témákhoz minden menni fog.


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Legalábbis én is reménykedem benne.


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Vagyis gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Mert nagyon hasznos oldalakat találtam itt.


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Ami segítené a munkámat.


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Ugyanis óvónő vagyok és sok a használható anyag.


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Csak azok a bizonyos pontok kellenek a letöltéshez.


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Tehát ezen dolgozom jelenleg gőzerővel.


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Remélem összejön a dolog.


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Aki tud gyorsabb megoldást az megírhatná.


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Ez lesz a 15. üzim.


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Azért haladok a dologgal.


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Csak sikerüljön.


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Nagyon jó lenne.


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Tudom hogy unjátok már a szövegemet, de most muszáj.


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

És itt a 20.


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Azért biztos ami biztos. Itt a ráadás.


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a fórumra.


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

Rengeteg hasznos anyagot találtam.


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

Kicsit megijedtem, hogy hogy szedek össze 20 hozzászólást,


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

1 nap alatt,


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

de klassz, hogy megtaláltam ezt a topicot.


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)




----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

Újra suliba járok,


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

kicsit nehéz hirtelen visszarázódni.


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

Tizedik.


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

Hétfőn Ghymes koncerten voltam.


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

Szeretitek a Ghymes együttest?


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

" Ahogy születik a fájdalmad, úgy alkonyul,
Valamennyi, ha remény volt, vele hull.


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

Beleszakad, mint a húsba a nyílhegy szorul,
A hazugság újra, újra igazul!


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

Árvának múlik a szava, lángol a ház,


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

Ostorszíj gyorsan magyaráz.


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

Sátánnak véres a szaga, szűz fekve már,
Rájuk most mégis, ki vigyáz?!


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

Arcukra ül a gyász, rájuk most ki vigyáz?!
Oly könnyen ég a ház, rájuk most ki vigyáz?!


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

Ha én nem ölelhetek már, csak ölhessek már,
A kezemben ez a kés úgy kiabál!


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

Hova, mire hazamenni, a bűn körbejár,
Tőlem menjen, ide jöjjön a halál!"


----------



## Gitta82 (2011 Október 21)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Lissa (2011 Október 21)

Holnapra már én is itt lehetek állandó tagként, előre is köszönöm én is


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

Régóta keresem a magyar népmesék kottáját. Az oviban jól tudnám használni a zenei foglalkozások megkezdéséhez. 
Illetve szüreti mulatságra való dalokat is keresnék. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Picikac (2011 Október 21)

ity81 írta:


> hello segitene nekem valaki abban hogy hogyan lehet letolteni ezeket a gyermekdalokat?elore is koszonom



Szia!
Akkor tudsz majd letölteni, ha legalább 20 hozzászólásod, üzeneted lesz már.


----------



## magnesi (2011 Október 22)

11


----------



## Zsombi1 (2011 Október 22)

ez borzasztó, hogy 20 hozzászólás után engedi a rendszer.......


----------



## Zsombi1 (2011 Október 22)

a nevezetes azonosságokhoz kérnék gyakorló anyagot


----------



## Zsombi1 (2011 Október 22)

logikus gondolkodás fejlesztésére keresek feladatokat nagyobbaknak


----------



## Zsombi1 (2011 Október 22)

közeleg a karácsony, ötletek?


----------



## Zsombi1 (2011 Október 22)

Szépek a versek


----------



## madisongrant (2011 Október 22)

sziasztok! tegnap elmaradt a világvége


----------



## hellili (2011 Október 22)

*Kari*

Szeretem a karácsonyt!


----------



## hellili (2011 Október 22)

*Advent*

Jó lenne már megpihenni!


----------



## V.Viki78 (2011 Október 22)

*Sziasztok!*

Nagyon sok hasznos dolgot találok itt a munkámhoz, illetve a kikapcsolódáshoz.
Ha esetleg valakinek valamiben tudok segíteni szóljon bátran.


----------



## V.Viki78 (2011 Október 22)

segítsen valaki légyszi! Hogyan tudok letölteni?


----------



## V.Viki78 (2011 Október 22)

Én óvodában dolgozom, de szívesen segítek, ha tudok. Majd nézelődöm, érdeklődöm és ha valami hasznosam van jelzem. 
Viki


----------



## V.Viki78 (2011 Október 22)

Gondotam egy-egy alkalommal kézműves napot, vagy délután tarthatnátok, azt mindig szívesen csinálják a gyerkőcök,. 
Viki


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

:55:


melitta írta:


> itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

szia!


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

kiss


Zeszti írta:


> :55:


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

:34:


zeszti írta:


> kiss


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

:shock:


Zeszti írta:


> :34:


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

Zeszti írta:


> :shock:


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

:11:


Zeszti írta:


>


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

:4:


zeszti írta:


> :11:


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

:kaboom:


Zeszti írta:


> :4:


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

:33:


zeszti írta:


> :kaboom:


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

:--:


Zeszti írta:


> :33:


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

:..:


Zeszti írta:


> :--:


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

\\m/


Zeszti írta:


> :..:


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

:444:


zeszti írta:


> \\m/


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

:77:


zeszti írta:


> :444:


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

:88:


zeszti írta:


> :77:


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

:0:


zeszti írta:


> :88:


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

://:


Zeszti írta:


> :0:


----------



## Zeszti (2011 Október 22)

:777::777:


zeszti írta:


> ://:


----------



## scorp1 (2011 Október 23)

sziasztok


----------



## scorp1 (2011 Október 23)

*20 rol van szó?*


----------



## scorp1 (2011 Október 23)

2 megvan


----------



## scorp1 (2011 Október 23)

3


----------



## scorp1 (2011 Október 23)

4


----------



## scorp1 (2011 Október 23)

vagy 5 van?


----------



## BnéVeronka (2011 Október 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## BnéVeronka (2011 Október 23)

Annyira nem értem az ide való bejutást... Pedig tök jó oldal..


----------



## BnéVeronka (2011 Október 23)

Milyen sűrűn engedi a hozzászólásokat?hogy van ez?Olyan érthetetlen, pedig tök jó oldal...


----------



## BnéVeronka (2011 Október 23)

Próbálgatok gyűjtögetni...most ez a 8.?


----------



## BnéVeronka (2011 Október 23)

most is ezt teszem..Gyűjtögetek....9?


----------



## BnéVeronka (2011 Október 23)

Akkor engedi ilyen percek alatt a hozzászólást...


----------



## BnéVeronka (2011 Október 23)

Bocsánat hogy engem olvasgattok itt, de meg kell lennie a 20db hozzászólásnak...


----------



## BnéVeronka (2011 Október 23)

Jó reggelt nektek....


----------



## BnéVeronka (2011 Október 23)

Nálunk nemsokára ebédidő...rolleyes:Hu. Pest megye)


----------



## BnéVeronka (2011 Október 23)

Gyűjtöm a 14-et!


----------



## BnéVeronka (2011 Október 23)

Jujj de jó hogy ilyen gyorsan meglesz...:11:


----------



## BnéVeronka (2011 Október 23)

jajj bocsánat a vesszőhibákért...Tudom lehagytam az előbb..:4:


----------



## BnéVeronka (2011 Október 23)

Na most mit írjak?


----------



## zaunn1979 (2011 Október 23)

Jó reggelt, sziasztok


----------



## BnéVeronka (2011 Október 23)

Azt,hogy ez lesz a 18!


----------



## BnéVeronka (2011 Október 23)

Szia Zaunn!Te is gyűjtögetsz? Egyszer írtam ide egy szép imát, de csak azért,hogy valami hasznosat is leírjak és képzeld írtak üzenetet vissza nekem, hogy ne ide írkáljak ilyeneket... És ezzel segíteni akart, de csak megbántott... Na mind1!


----------



## zaunn1979 (2011 Október 23)

hamar lesz így 20...talán


----------



## zaunn1979 (2011 Október 23)

Szia BnéVeronka!
jaja én is gyűjtögetek


----------



## BnéVeronka (2011 Október 23)

Akkor most +van a 20.? és most várnom kell pár órát?
Jó! További szép napokat nektek!kiss


----------



## zaunn1979 (2011 Október 23)

csao, neked is


----------



## BnéVeronka (2011 Október 23)

Igen most jöttem rá én is ,hogy egymás után engedi a hozzászólásokat.Annyira érthetetlen ez az egész pedig látod én 2009.ben regiztem, de még mindig nem tudok megnyitni semmit. Pedig, ha keresek valamit akkor mindig itt lyukadok ki ennél az oldalnál. Sok szerencsét...


----------



## zaunn1979 (2011 Október 23)

hehe, majd csak sikerül 1x


----------



## zaunn1979 (2011 Október 23)

végre 20


----------



## Fbtom (2011 Október 23)

Lassan megvan.


----------



## Leto11 (2011 Október 23)

hello  20 hozzászólás kéne


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

Sziasztok! Most kezdem el második alkalommal a 20 hozzászólás gyűjtögetését


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

Nekem is volt már egy régebbi regisztrációm, de a 20-as szám hiányában nem tudtam megnyitni semmit


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

A bűvös 20-as szám ami körül vesz bennünket, és rávesz, hogy pötyögtessük a hozzászólásokat, ha kell ha nem


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

Már alig várom , hogy a 10-nél tartsak


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

Esetleg kér valaki egy forró teát?


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

Természetesen, tudok hozzá adni egy kis csokis kekszet


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

Amíg fogy a tea, ropog a keksz addig is növekszik a hozzászólásaim száma


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

Nem is meséltem még Berciről a rozsda farkú madaramról


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

Berci a nyáron kerül hozzám a kertbe. kis pihe puha tollai voltak. Azóta is megmaradt a háznál. a fenyőfán lakik éjszaka


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

Elértem a tízes számot ahogy nézem, akkor még bele húzok.


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

Plusz még ki kell várnom 24 órát, mert összesen 48 órának kell eltelnie a regisztrációtól kezdve vagyis számítva


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

elég egyszerű feladat húsz bejegyzést megírni. Bárnem tudom mi az értelme , mert ez az oldal egyedülállóan alkalmazza


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

A teára még mindig nincs jelentkező, így egyedül fogyasztom


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

A Csokis keksz helyett lehet vanilliás karika is, vagy nápolyi


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

Ha rajtam kívül lenne itt valaki online akinek az írására tudnék folyamatosan reagálni akkor még gyorsabban menne


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

De sebaj már csak 4 db bejegyzést kell megírnom


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

Mit is mondtak? 20 darab kell összesen? Vagy csak 18 darab is elég?


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

Teljesen elvesztettem a fonalat, a hozzászólások folyamatában


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

A szabályzatban az állt értelmes szövegnek kell lennie minden egyes bejegyzésnek


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

Na még ez az utolsó és meg van a 20 bejegyzés. Végre!!!!!!


----------



## Levente75 (2011 Október 23)

21! akkor most mi lesz a további teendő. automatikusan mennek a dolgok tovább? Kivárom történik e valami


----------



## B.Brigitta (2011 Október 23)

Szia! Még új vagyok itt,nem tudom ,hogy működik a dolog. Legyen szép napod !


----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 23)

sziasztok


----------



## kockakocka (2011 Október 23)

Hello. JAjj de nem vártam a hideget, remélem máshol jobb idő van.


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

0


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

1


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

2


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

3


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

4


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

5


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

6


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

7


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

8


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

9


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

10


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

11


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

12


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

13


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

14


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

15


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

16


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

17


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

18


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

19


----------



## Szindi97 (2011 Október 23)

bocsi de muszáj hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## Csilicsepp (2011 Október 24)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


Sziasztok! 
Nagyon tettszik az oldal, de ez a húsz hozzászólás kicsit nehezít a dolgomon.


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

Valóban. Én is úgy gondolom, hogy a 20 hozzászólás csökkentése megkönnyítené a használatot.


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

Egyébként tényleg nagyon klassz és hiánypótló az oldal. Kár, hogy még csak most találtam rá.


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

1


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

2


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

3 megérett a meggy


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

4 és már csak 16 marad...


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

5. napon megteremté az állatokat......valamint a fórumozókat és a trollokat...


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

6. csipkebokor vessző


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

7. nap....a pihenés


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

8.........na erre mindig kíváncsi voltam..vajon mit csinált a nyolcadik napon?


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

10. megérett a meggy


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

Igen mindenki jól látja....a 9-es kimaradt, mert elcsatangoltam és máshol is hozzászóltam...."értelmesen"...sőt ha a TV-ből indulok ki, akkor magas szinten szóltam hozzá..DDD
De nem így érzem....mert szerény vagyok.


----------



## bloom77 (2011 Október 24)

Tucat......tuc...tuc.....tucat...tuc ...tuc


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

Akkor ezek szerint egy karakterrel is lehet hozzászólást írni?


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

Ez remek


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

.


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

15.


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

16.


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

17.


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

18.


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

19.


----------



## morgan82 (2011 Október 24)

Végre!!!


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

1


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

2


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

3


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

4


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

5


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

6


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

7


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

8


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

9


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

10


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

11


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

12


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

13


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

14


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

15


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

16


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

17


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

18


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

19


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

huszacska


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

Hmmhmm


----------



## Manbeast (2011 Október 24)

Ez nem ér, én nem lettem állandó tag a 21. hozzászólás után sem


----------



## judit04 (2011 Október 24)

Fogalmam sincs hány hozzászólásom van,csak azt tudom,hogy még nincs húsz


----------



## judit04 (2011 Október 24)

Úgyhogy még írok...


----------



## judit04 (2011 Október 24)

Magamban beszélek


----------



## judit04 (2011 Október 24)

És közben rájöttem hány hozzászólásom van


----------



## judit04 (2011 Október 24)

Ez a nyolcadik ugyebár


----------



## judit04 (2011 Október 24)

9


----------



## judit04 (2011 Október 24)

10


----------



## judit04 (2011 Október 24)

11


----------



## judit04 (2011 Október 24)

12


----------



## judit04 (2011 Október 24)

Még mindig nincs meg a húsz


----------



## judit04 (2011 Október 24)

16


----------



## judit04 (2011 Október 24)

Tizenhét


----------



## judit04 (2011 Október 24)

18


----------



## judit04 (2011 Október 24)

19


----------



## judit04 (2011 Október 24)

Tádáá,viszlát


----------



## Fbtom (2011 Október 24)

21-re még lapot húzok.


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

sziasztok


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

ne haragudjatok


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

csak gyűjtöm


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

a hsz-eket


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

de elég


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

lassan


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

megy ez, ki tudja minek kell ez? én nem értem


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

még van ez a 20 mp is, legalább pötyögök


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

tulajdonképpen magamban beszélek


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

de jó már úgyis régen taliztunk


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

hello szenilla vagyok


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

hogy smint?


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

kösz jól, és te?


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

bocs ha untok, de lehet hogy jót röhögtök


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

már csak 6 kell és eldugulok


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

még öt, tadam tadam..


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

képzeljétek


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

van két lányom, kicsik és az egyik nem akar elaludni


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

másik már szundizik))) a 20 hsz után még kell két napot várni?


----------



## subizsuzsi (2011 Október 24)

Felkötöm magam az első lámpavasra,,, na jó csak viccelek mindjárt 20


----------



## Csilicsepp (2011 Október 25)

Tul.képpen ha ki lehet játszani az egész üzenetesdit akkor mi értelme van? Ez költői kérdés csak. bocsi.


----------



## Csilicsepp (2011 Október 25)

Hat


----------



## Csilicsepp (2011 Október 25)

Hét


----------



## Csilicsepp (2011 Október 25)

Nyolc


----------



## Csilicsepp (2011 Október 25)

kILENC


----------



## Csilicsepp (2011 Október 25)

tíz


----------



## Csilicsepp (2011 Október 25)

tizenegy


----------



## Csilicsepp (2011 Október 25)

tizenkettő


----------



## Csilicsepp (2011 Október 25)

tizenhárom


----------



## Csilicsepp (2011 Október 25)

tizennégy


----------



## Csilicsepp (2011 Október 25)

tizenöt


----------



## Csilicsepp (2011 Október 25)

tizenhat


----------



## Csilicsepp (2011 Október 25)

tizenhét


----------



## Csilicsepp (2011 Október 25)

tizennyolc


----------



## Csilicsepp (2011 Október 25)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Csilicsepp (2011 Október 25)

húsz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zsavid (2011 Október 25)

Helló Mindenkinek!


----------



## zsavid (2011 Október 25)

Sok mindent nem értek én sem.


----------



## zsavid (2011 Október 25)

Ebbe ez a 20-as szám is beletartozik.


----------



## zsavid (2011 Október 25)

De már meg is van!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zsavid (2011 Október 25)

Hipp-hipp Hurrá


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

*20 hozzászólás*

Minek?


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Mire jó ez?


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Kinek jó ez?


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Vicces 20 hozzászólást kell írnom,hogy megnézhessek egy fényképet az oldalról.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Sok értelmét ennek nem látom.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Mindezt 1 kép megnézéséért teszem.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Ezek a 20 másodperces várakozások kimeritőek.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Na már 7-nél járok.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Na már 8-nál járok.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Jajj de nehéz az élet.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Ahogy egyre öregszünk,úgy egyre nehezebb.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Mint hangyák olyanok az embertek is.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Élnek,esznek,szaporodnak,gyűjtnek,meghallnak.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Persze van ahol könnyebb az élet.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Persze nincs sehol sem kolbászból a kerítés.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Na már közben 15-nél járok.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Olyan ez mint a szilveszteri visszaszámlálás.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Na már 17-nél járok.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Hú de késő vagy korán van.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Na lassan végzek a 20-al.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Na megvan a 20 és itt a ráadás 21-nek.
Király és egy ász = 21.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Na cumi.
Nem elég a 20 üzenet írása ide még kell 2 napos regisztráció legalább,hogy egy képet megnézhessek....


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Akkor most várhatok még két napot.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Milyen komor üzenet a képre kattintva:

*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.*


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Még két nap alatt írok ide jó párszor 20 üzenetet.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

*Miért?*


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Nem értem?


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Miért,miért,miért?


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Kár.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Na mindegy kivárjuk az a 2 napot mást úgysem tudok tenni.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Ahogy itt olvasom másoknak is gond egy a 20 hozzászólás.
Na meg a két nap.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Amúgy hajrá Fradi....
A hétvégén jól megverték 3:0-ra az Újpestet.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Két nap múlva már szabadon megnézhetek minden képet az oldalon.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

De kár,hogy lassan itt a tél.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Miért nincs mindíg nyár?


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

De jó lenne oda Kanadába elutazni egyszer.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Biztos jobb az élet ott mint Magyaroszágon.


----------



## borowka (2011 Október 25)

Na meg ott van NHL meg NBA.


----------



## KorrrMorr (2011 Október 25)

hello


----------



## KorrrMorr (2011 Október 25)

1


----------



## KorrrMorr (2011 Október 25)

van itt vki??


----------



## KorrrMorr (2011 Október 25)

ja, ez a 2 nap... ez nem túl jó 
Elég lenne a 20 hozzászólás is, bér sok értelmét nem látom......


----------



## KorrrMorr (2011 Október 25)

na akkor gyűjtök...


----------



## KorrrMorr (2011 Október 25)

12


----------



## KorrrMorr (2011 Október 25)

13


----------



## KorrrMorr (2011 Október 25)

14


----------



## KorrrMorr (2011 Október 25)

15


----------



## KorrrMorr (2011 Október 25)

16


----------



## KorrrMorr (2011 Október 25)




----------



## KorrrMorr (2011 Október 25)

18


----------



## KorrrMorr (2011 Október 25)

na minnyá


----------



## KorrrMorr (2011 Október 25)

És itt a 20!!!
juhéjj!!!

)


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

1


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

2


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

3


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

4


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

5


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

6


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

7


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

8


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

9


----------



## MeHo6261 (2011 Október 25)




----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

10


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

11


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

12


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

13


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

14


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

15


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

16


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

17


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

még három


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

kettőőőőőő


----------



## lacipaci55 (2011 Október 25)

egy és végeeeeeeee


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

*asd asd*

asdasd asd as dasd


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

*dfasasdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd*

asd asd asd asdasdfasdf


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

ghdfghdfghdfghfdghdfgh


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

dfhjhgfghjfghjfghjfghjfghjghj


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

hjkggkhjkjhjkghjk


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

gjghjghjghjghj


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

jkléjkléjkléjkléjkléjkléjkléjkléjkléjléjklélkjéjklé,mbn,


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

klékléklékléklékléklé


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

gfjghjghjghjghjghj


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

v cnvbnvbn


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

dfghjkjjhgfdsdfghjjhgfffghj


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

cvbncvbncvbn


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

gngngngnnggngnnggnnggnnggnbnbnmmnjhgdgd


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

hghggh


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

bnbnbnnbnb


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

nm,.


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

,m,m.m,.m,.


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

nnm,mn,n


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

km,..m,m,.m,.


----------



## betasector (2011 Október 25)

m,,m.m,.m.,.,m


----------



## ryaa81 (2011 Október 25)

Sziasztok!
Nekem nagyon tetszik, hogy végre autizmus is mint külön téma megjelent! Köszi akinek eszébe jutott!


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

hali


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

1


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

szia nagyon jo az oldal


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

köri dolgozatot keresek 4osztályos


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

nektek sikerül belépni?


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

tudna valaki segiteni miért nem sikerül?


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

sziasztok


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

tudtok segiteni


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

nektek segit az oldal


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

remélem nekem is segit majd


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

20linknek kell meglenni


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

köszi


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

12345


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

sziasztok


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

1233


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

hozzászolást gyüjtök


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

szia


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

sziasztok


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

sziasztok


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

sziasztok


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

sziasztok


----------



## kadardodo (2011 Október 25)

köszi


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 25)

Bizony nehéz eldönteni sokszor, hogy tanító vagyok-e vagy nevelő! Jó ez a kis vers is!


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 25)

Ez nagyon szuper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kösziiiiiii :4:


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

2


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

3


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

4


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

5


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

6


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

7


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

8


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

9


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

10


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

11


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

12


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

13


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

14


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

15


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

1


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

17


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

18


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

19


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

20


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 25)

juppi


----------



## eni_kat (2011 Október 26)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


 Sziasztok


----------



## eni_kat (2011 Október 26)

*Sziasztok*



Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


 Koszonjuk az oteleteket


----------



## eni_kat (2011 Október 26)

*kerdes*



bbkinga írta:


> sziasztok
> miért nem tudok letölteni semmit?


 Megvolt a 20 bejegyzesed?
es letelt a 48 ora?


----------



## eni_kat (2011 Október 26)

Mar varom hogy teljen le a 48 ora, hogy talahassak uj otleteket


----------



## eni_kat (2011 Október 26)

Nagyon sokan dicserik ezt az oldalt


----------



## eni_kat (2011 Október 26)

Mar en is izgalommal varom


----------



## eni_kat (2011 Október 26)

Szeretem az szep es uj dolgat


----------



## eni_kat (2011 Október 26)

mindig keresem az uj otleteket


----------



## eni_kat (2011 Október 26)

kszonom mindenkinek a feltolteseket


----------



## eni_kat (2011 Október 26)

Hasznos egy ilyen oldal


----------



## eni_kat (2011 Október 26)

Itt megoszthatjuk egymassal az otleteket


----------



## eni_kat (2011 Október 26)

szep es jo dolog az osszefogas


----------



## eni_kat (2011 Október 26)

Meg az egymas segitese is fontos


----------



## eni_kat (2011 Október 26)

Mindenkinek jo bongeszest kivanok


----------



## eni_kat (2011 Október 26)

Es sok jo gyereket es egys sikeres tanevet!


----------



## eni_kat (2011 Október 26)

Sok szep es jo eredmenyt!


----------



## eni_kat (2011 Október 26)

a Viszontlatasra


----------



## Habar (2011 Október 26)

Jelen


----------



## Habar (2011 Október 26)

Ya és Hali


----------



## diddl48 (2011 Október 26)

hy


----------



## szilvi1129 (2011 Október 26)

jelen


----------



## szilvi1129 (2011 Október 26)

13.


----------



## szilvi1129 (2011 Október 26)

De ennek mi értelme van?


----------



## szilvi1129 (2011 Október 26)

Valaki?


----------



## melcsiboszi (2011 Október 26)

A füstös szemhatás engem is érdekelne...


----------



## melcsiboszi (2011 Október 26)

Ez nagyon jónak tűnik, ki fogom őket próbálni.


tompo7 írta:


> Sziasztok! Nekem is vannak otthoni szépségápoláshoz jó receptjeim.
> Tessék néhány:
> 
> Otthon te is tudsz nagyon egyszerűen készíteni pakolást saját bőrtípusodnak megfelelően. De nem mindegy, hogy miből, pl.: boltban kapható gyümölcsléből nem javaslom, mert tele van tartósítószerrel. Frissen megmosott biogyümölcsből vagy biozöldségből a legideálisabb.
> ...


----------



## melcsiboszi (2011 Október 26)

Ha meglesz a húsz hozzászólásom, letöltöm!  És köszönöm!


vakondok írta:


> Matricás foglalkoztató füzet


----------



## melcsiboszi (2011 Október 26)

Köszike, remélem, a manó szeretni fogja őket!


----------



## Sakumo (2011 Október 26)

jelen


----------



## énekmondó (2011 Október 26)

Szeretnék letölteni egy mintát, de a téma ahol találtam le van zárva. mit tehetek?


----------



## roninmano (2011 Október 26)

10


----------



## roninmano (2011 Október 26)

11


----------



## roninmano (2011 Október 26)

12


----------



## roninmano (2011 Október 26)

13


----------



## roninmano (2011 Október 26)

14


----------



## roninmano (2011 Október 26)

15


----------



## roninmano (2011 Október 26)

16


----------



## roninmano (2011 Október 26)

17


----------



## roninmano (2011 Október 26)

18


----------



## roninmano (2011 Október 26)

19


----------



## roninmano (2011 Október 26)

20


----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)

helo
helo2
helo3
helo4
helo5
helo6
helo7
helo8
helo9
helo10
helo11
helo12
helo13
helo14
helo15
helo16
helo17
helo18
helo19
helo20


----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)

:d


----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)




----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)




----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)




----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)

hy


----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)




----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)




----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)

hali


----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)




----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)




----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)

kiss


----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)

:d


----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)

heloka


----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)

mizu


----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)

huha


----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)

szio


----------



## hugi-lui (2011 Október 26)

sziasztok


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 26)

*Kérés*




Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


Szervusztok! Köszönöm Melitta a tanácsot, még tanulmányozom ezt a weboldalt, hogyan és mit kell tennem. Keresem egy képnek a leírását, de nem tudom, hogyan kell a képet föltenni ide: Tudnátok segíteni?


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)

Én is szeretnék mintákat nézegetni, de még nem enged a rendszer.


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)

Üdv mindenkinek!

Kezdő keresztszemező vagyok. Nagyon érdekel mindenféle minta. Amint lehet szemrevételezném a műveiteket.


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)

Ez nagyon jó ötlet.


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)

még 17


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)

ma szép nap volt


----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

*:d*

csak kigyűjtöm a 20 hozzászílást


----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

A


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)

15 kell még


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)

14


----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

B


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)




----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

C


----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

te is most gyűjtöd úgy látom


----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

D


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)




----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

E


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)

kiss


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)




----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)




----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

F


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)




----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

:d:d:d


----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

facebooook


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)

:55:


----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

hellósziaaaaaa


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)

:shock:


----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

nekem kell még 9


----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

8


----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

8


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)

nincs sok hátra:444:


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)

halihó


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)

még egy kicsi


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)

hmmmm


----------



## artides (2011 Október 26)

azt hiszem az utolsó


----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

....


----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

:d


----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

mindjárt megvan


----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

3


----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

2


----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

1


----------



## katapenzes98 (2011 Október 26)

0


----------



## anya40 (2011 Október 27)

Sziasztok! Én is csatlakoztam hozzátok. Üdv anya40


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

Ez a "segítség" nagyon ki van találva, köszi.


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

Most csatlakoztam, szeretnék beköszönni. Sziasztok....


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

A kiskapu az kiskapu, azt is meg kell találni.


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

Úgy látom, sokan szeretnek olvasni és ezért tesznek is valamit. Hozzá szólnak 20 alkalommal a témához. Mi a téma? A téma a földön hever.


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

A rendszergazdink nagyon dolgozik valamin és ezért olyan lassú a net, mint a csiga. Így mikor lesz meg a 20 hozzá szólás?


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

16


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

tizenöt


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

14


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

hihetetlen már csak 13


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

lassan megvan fele


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

akkor most 10


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

9


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

ez a júpíszí milyen iszonyatosan lassú


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

ha ez ilyen, milyen a le és feltöltés


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

túl vagyunk a mágikus számon


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

6


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

a kedvenc 5ös


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

4


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

3


----------



## Kozo72 (2011 Október 27)

miért gyors hozzászólás ha várni kell 20 másodpercet?


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 27)




----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 27)

Nagyon jóóóó


----------



## Medveapu (2011 Október 27)

Sziasztok! Mire is a visszaszámlálás? Lehet, hogy én vagyok álmois, de nem leltem a forrást....


----------



## Medveapu (2011 Október 27)

*Vißaszámlálás*

O.K., sejtem már...


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

1


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

2


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

3


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

4


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

5


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

6


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

7


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

8


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

9


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

10


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

11


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

12


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

13


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

14


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

15


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

16


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

17


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 27)

18


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 28)

19


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 28)

20


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 28)

21


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 28)

22


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 28)

23


----------



## dardanos50 (2011 Október 28)

24


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

*üdv*

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

25


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

26


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

27


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

28


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

29


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

30


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

31


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

32


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

33


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

34


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

35


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

36


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

37


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

38


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

39


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

40


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

41


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

42


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

43


----------



## ittvanimre (2011 Október 28)

44


----------



## mesok (2011 Október 28)

*fantasy kép*

Sziasztok,

bár régen nem igen kedveltem, időközben megszerettem a fantasy műfajt. 

S alig várom, hogy rendes és állandó tag lehessek ezen az oldalon.

Addig is egy képet szeretnék csatolni


----------



## mesok (2011 Október 28)

*Egyszarvú*

S még egy képet, ez az egyik kedvencem


----------



## mesok (2011 Október 28)

*tanulságos*

Sziasztok még egy tanulságos idézet.


----------



## mihi05 (2011 Október 28)

Minden gondolatoddal világot teremtesz. A te világodat. S hogy milyen világot teremtesz magadnak, azzal formálod a közös világunkat is. Sok-sok kis teremtett világ adja annak összességét, amelyben ma élünk.


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

szeretném megtekinteni


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

de nem tudom


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

mert


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

20 hozzászólás elküldése szükséges


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

ami azt eredményezi, hogy mindenki sületlenségeket ír, csak hogy megszerezze


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

próbálom megérteni a célt


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

de ez nem egyszerű


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

fogalmam sincs hányadik hozzászólásnál tartok, mert elfelejtettem számolni


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

talán ez lesz a 10.


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

a szellemi képességeim hanyatlásnak indulnak amint írom e felettébb értelmes hozzászólásokat


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

12?


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

szeretmém már látni azt az imádott fájlt amiért itt szenvedek


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

14? talán


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

na jó, még 7 másodpercet is várnom kellkiss


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)




----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

:99:még 5


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

már a végét járom, tényleg nem értem miért kell ezt eröltetni, nem lenne mindenkinek jobb ha értelmes hozzászólások lennének az oldaon


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

ok még mennyi is hiányzik


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

talán 3 vagy már csak kettő


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

:4:igen ez lesz az utolsó


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

:11:vagy még egy


----------



## Roberni (2011 Október 28)

még mindig nem enged be


----------



## pbolasz (2011 Október 28)

köszönöm


----------



## pbolasz (2011 Október 28)

Köszönöm


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Hozzászólok. gyűjtök. Várok...


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök..


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök...


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök2


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök3...


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök4...


----------



## pbolasz (2011 Október 28)

Köszönjük szépen


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök5...


----------



## pbolasz (2011 Október 28)

Nagyon hasznos,köszönjük.


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök6...


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök7...


----------



## pbolasz (2011 Október 28)

A kis tanítványoknak!


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök8... (hogy ez mekkora butaság)


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök... (de biztos erre is van logikus magyarázat)


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök10... (Csak én azt nem tudom)


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök13igazából... (Mindezt azért...)


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök14... (..mert a feleségemnek...)


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök15... (...szüksége van...)


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök16... (...az októberi...)


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök17... (...Praktika magazinra...)


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök18... (...és az újságosnál...)


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök19... (...már nem lehet...)


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még gyűjtök20... (...megvenni!)


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

De még mindig nem megy. ((


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Ennek ellenére nem írok csúnyát...


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

...pedig gondolok.


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Még tavaly regisztráltam, de akkor nem volt türelmem végigjátszani.


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Szóval a 2 nap az bőven megvan.


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*2*

muszáj van


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*3*

meg kell tennem a letöltésekért


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*3*

igyekszem én is


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*5*

nekem még kell


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*6*

6


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*7*

nekem még csak 7


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*8*

alakul


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*9*

alakul


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*10*

kitartás, és ez nekem is szól


----------



## glevai10 (2011 Október 28)

Remélem Happy End lesz neked!


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*4*

4


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*12*

ezért jó ez az oldal


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*palacsinta*

mióta nem ettem


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*12*

mármint


----------



## lv0244 (2011 Október 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*15*

én is


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*logikus*

vagy nem


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*16*

meglesz


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*8*

nekem 8!


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*11*

nyertem


----------



## Majmos (2011 Október 28)

*20!*

talán


----------



## Dorotthy85 (2011 Október 28)

helló


----------



## rad.technik (2011 Október 28)

hello ujra


----------



## rad.technik (2011 Október 28)

ez egy teszt uzenet


----------



## rad.technik (2011 Október 28)

a gyors hozzaszolast teszteltem


----------



## rad.technik (2011 Október 28)

es ugy latom jol mukodik


----------



## rad.technik (2011 Október 28)

na szoval, nagyon klassz ez az oldal


----------



## rad.technik (2011 Október 28)

nagyon orulok, hogy ratalaltam


----------



## rad.technik (2011 Október 28)

es most eppen azon vagyok...


----------



## rad.technik (2011 Október 28)

hogy osszeszedjem a 20 hsz-t.


----------



## rad.technik (2011 Október 28)

nagyon sok hasznos es erdekes dolgot talaltam az oldalon


----------



## rad.technik (2011 Október 28)

foleg a nyelvtanulas erdekel


----------



## rad.technik (2011 Október 28)

azon belul is az angol es a nemet


----------



## rad.technik (2011 Október 28)

es itt annyi de annyi klassz cucc kozul lehet valogatni


----------



## rad.technik (2011 Október 28)

es hat mivel lassan meglesz a 20 hsz-em,


----------



## rad.technik (2011 Október 28)

ezert most megyek is tovabb bongeszni az oldalt.


----------



## rad.technik (2011 Október 28)

sziasztok, es koszi az oldalt...


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

Begyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

Közben ismerkedek a fórummal, szabályokkal...


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

igyekszem megfelelni. ha valami mégse jön össze, kérem, ne tiltsanak ki... D


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

Valami ijesztő film megy a tévében.


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

Inkább a varrással kéne foglalkoznom...


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

... ha már idejöttem és találtam sok jó dolgot.


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

Te jó ég! Még hány hozzászólás kell?!


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

Álmos is vagyok.


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

Legalább a gyerekek alszanak... még...


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

Én addig nyugiban elbeszélgetek itt magammal...


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

kizárólag számokat irkálni unalmas...


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

Jön mindenszentek... emlékezzünk...


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

sokszor gondolok a nagyszüleimre...


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

mai fejemmel sok mindent tudnék kérdezni tőlük...


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

kár, hogy már nem tehetem meg... talán naplót kéne írnom leendő unokáimnak...


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

hogy majd emlékezni tudjanak rám...


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

tényleg ijesztő ez a film, ami megy...


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

na még két bejegyzés...


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

a hűtőmhöz nem tudok hőfokszabályzót venni, mert túl régi.. azt mondták a szakszervizben, keressek egy olyan szerelőt, aki vágja fejből, milyen kell bele, mert náluk már nincs benne az adatbázisban... nonszensz...


----------



## Agi6 (2011 Október 28)

na megyek, jó fórumozást mindenkinek


----------



## Ivonka (2011 Október 28)

"Dédelgesd álmaid és terveid, mert lelkedből fogantak;nyomukban valósul meg mindaz, ami elérsz."
Napoleon Hill


----------



## martika11 (2011 Október 29)

Nekem a Haszon magazin 2011 09 számára lenne szükségem, mert ebben található a biohair fodrászatról egy cikk, ami nagyon érdekelne. Valaki fel tudná tölteni a cikket? Ti voltatok már ott egyébként


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 29)

Köszönöm!!! Nagyon jók


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 29)

Szupiiii


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 29)

Köszike


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 29)

Ez nagyon szuper


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 29)

Köszike!!!


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 29)

De jó versek!


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 29)

KÖSZIKE


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 29)

A tanács mindig jól jön


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 29)

Épp most kezdjük tanulni a szorzótáblát, ez nagyon hasznos lesz!


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

Bréko


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

2


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*"Az élet a legsilányabb ponyvaregény-író." (Kosztolányi Dezső)*


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*Nem az a kedves, aki szép, hanem az a szép, aki kedves.” (Tolsztoj)*


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 29)

ezek szuper jók


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*"Az első és legfontosabb dolog: legyen bátorságunk elkezdeni." (CLEMENCEAU)*


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 29)




----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*"A mondott szó üres beszéd; az érzett szó az igazi." (Jókai Mór)*​


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 29)

már csak 3 hozzászólás...


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 29)

Sok jó dolog van itt is


----------



## ilcsi81 (2011 Október 29)

köszike ...


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*"Az embert semmi nem jellemzi olyan jól, mint az a könyv, amely legelőször rabul ejti a lelkét." (Carlos Ruiz Zafón)*


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*"Nem csak testünket kell istápolnunk, hanem elménket és lelkünket még sokkal inkább, mert az ész fénye is, mint a lámpás, ha olajat belé nem csepegtetünk, kialszik öregkorban." (Cicero)*


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*"Az élet egy nyitott könyv. Sajnos azonban nagyon gyakran rossz oldalon. " (Mae West)*


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*"Az eltiport nemzet újjászületik, de öngyilkos nemzetnek nincs feltámadás." (Kossuth)*


----------



## Timmm75 (2011 Október 29)

*"A könyv hideg, de biztos barát." (Victor Hugo)*


----------



## aboildi (2011 Október 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Tűz* (2011 Október 29)

Timmm75 írta:


> *Nem az a kedves, aki szép, hanem az a szép, aki kedves.” (Tolsztoj)*



Miért itt?


----------



## brubaker (2011 Október 29)

van, aki szokott még számolgatni itt?


----------



## brubaker (2011 Október 29)

nem látom a kezeket


----------



## brubaker (2011 Október 29)

nem?


----------



## brubaker (2011 Október 29)

nahát!


----------



## brubaker (2011 Október 29)

ez elszomorít


----------



## brubaker (2011 Október 29)

van egyáltalán bárki, aki olvassa ezt?


----------



## brubaker (2011 Október 29)

akár a intim titkokról is fecseghetnénk itt


----------



## brubaker (2011 Október 29)

de hasztalan


----------



## brubaker (2011 Október 29)

maradjunk inkább a számolásnál


----------



## brubaker (2011 Október 29)

20.századi róka


----------



## brubaker (2011 Október 29)

kellemes napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Lego666 (2011 Október 29)

*Első hozzászolásom*

Üdv mindenkinek, most regisztráltam, ez az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## Lego666 (2011 Október 29)

Van ez a limit... na de sebaj, már csak 18.


----------



## jellinekanna (2011 Október 29)

Nem tudom én sem.


----------



## Lego666 (2011 Október 29)

Hmm, sok jó minden van itt ahogy látom, ha minden jól megy, én is teszek hozzá.


----------



## Lego666 (2011 Október 29)

Pont ezt kerestem.


----------



## timi327 (2011 Október 29)

hahó én is itt vagyok


----------



## Lego666 (2011 Október 29)

hahó neked is


----------



## Lego666 (2011 Október 29)

És úgy látom egyedül maradtam.


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

*Sziasztok*

Új vagyok köztetek, én is gyűjtögetni jöttem erre a felületre.


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Ha megvan a 2 nap és a 20 hozzászólás, bármit le lehet tölteni?


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Felmérőket, feladatlapokat is?


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Van itt valaki rajtam kívül?


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)




----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Ha-hó


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Segítsetek légyszi!


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Bármelyik felmérő letölthető mindenki számára?


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Van olyan oldal, ahol minden "tudatlan" kérdésemre választ kapok?


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Gyüjtögetek


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Ti is így csináltátok?


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Jól haladok


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Mindenki elment aludni


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Az órát ne feljtsétek el átállítani


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Lassan meg leszek


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Még kettő hiányzik


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Még egy


----------



## Zseby74 (2011 Október 30)

Most már csak a 48 órát kell kivárni


----------



## jellinekanna (2011 Október 30)

7.-es felmérő fizikából van valakinek?


----------



## jellinekanna (2011 Október 30)

Köszönöm előre is.


----------



## jellinekanna (2011 Október 30)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Batorba (2011 Október 30)

Sziasztok. Keresem a 20 hozzászólásomat.)))


----------



## Batorba (2011 Október 30)

Vagy üzenetemet. Nehezen megy....illetve utálok értelem nélkül irni...bár sokszor lehet megteszem.


----------



## Batorba (2011 Október 30)

Már csak 11 hiányzik.))


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Sziasztok fórumozók!


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Én is ma regisztráltam.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Nekem még 18


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Korábban is olvasgattam már ezen az oldalon.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Nagy zenerajongó vagyok.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

És sokszor olvasok is.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Szintetizátoron szoktam játszokatni itthon a szabadidőmban.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Régóta kedvelem a magyar nótákat.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Rákerestem arra, hogy valahol lehet-e kottákat vagy dalszövegeket találni.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Itt találtam meg őket.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Szóval, már korábban is jártam errefelé.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Nagyon szimpatikusak voltak a hozzászólások a fórumtémákban.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Úgy látom, hogy jó helyen járok.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Ha itt más is töltöget, zenélget.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Az még kimaradt, hogy imádom az őszt.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Épp tegnap beszélgettünk a családdal arról, hogy már csak hideget "jósoltak" az idei évre, erre ezen a hétvégén igazi szép őszi idő van.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Nagyon kellemes a gyerekekkel a kertben játszani.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

A gyerekek szépítik meg az ember életét.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Elég nagy a családom, rokonok és sok barát is beletartozik.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Másnak is legyen olyan szép napja, mint nekem.


----------



## Jóska61 (2011 Október 30)

Ez már talán a 21.


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

sziasztok


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

bár ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

elég lassan gyűlik össze


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

főleg, ha 2 üzenet elküldése között


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

még várnom is kell....


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

már csak 11 van hátra....


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

bocsi, ha fárasztalak titeket


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

amúgy hogy vagytok


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

remélem mindenki jól


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

már csak 7 üzenet


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

jajjj


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

nem szenvedek......


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

nem szeretem az ilyen hülye hozzászólásokat,


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

és mégis jelenleg nekem kell ezt csinálnom


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

miért?


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

és már csak egy van hátra....


----------



## csancsa84 (2011 Október 30)

éljen, végeztem.....


----------



## kate63 (2011 Október 30)

nyolc


----------



## kate63 (2011 Október 30)

még 12


----------



## kate63 (2011 Október 30)

tíz


----------



## kate63 (2011 Október 30)

még kilenc


----------



## Dodoogirl (2011 Október 30)

sziasztok


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

első hozzászólás..


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

2


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

3


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

4


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

5


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

6


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

7


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

8


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

stopperral mérem..


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

10


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

11


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

12


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

13


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

14


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

15


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

16


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

17


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

18


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

19


----------



## stalker74 (2011 Október 30)

20


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

*20 hsz*



Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


 Kedves Melitta, de hogyan, hova kattintok, kire, vagy mire, kérlek segíts!-köszönöm.


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

Még ilyen zavarban sosem voltam egy oldalnál sem! Egyszerűen nem tudom, hogy mit kell csinálni! :-((


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

Szervusztok!


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

Miért kell ezt csinálni?


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

Ez olyan muris dolog!


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

Most már nem adom fel, sőtdepláne!)


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

Még ilyet!


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

Holnap is jövök és ez tutti)


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

Még 9 hsz kell!)


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

No még egyet jó, azután elköszönök!


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

*Szervusztok!*


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

Még visszajöttem)


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

Hátha-hátha.....


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

Megtróbálom azért is....


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

Azért ez egy kicsit lehangoló:-((


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

Talán sikerülni fog?


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

Most már így kell lennie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csabamama (2011 Október 30)

ééééés (tudom és-sel nem kezdünk mondatot), de éééééééééééééés igen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Most már tényleg, holnap fogok jönni. Azért ez egy kicsit fura dolog volt?!


----------



## B.Sziszkó (2011 Október 30)

hello!


----------



## B.Sziszkó (2011 Október 30)

nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## B.Sziszkó (2011 Október 30)

sok remek dolog van rajta!


----------



## B.Sziszkó (2011 Október 30)

főleg ebook-okat szeretnék tölteni


----------



## B.Sziszkó (2011 Október 30)

össze kell hoznom a 20-at


----------



## B.Sziszkó (2011 Október 30)

elnézést a sok üzenetért!


----------



## B.Sziszkó (2011 Október 30)

ez a 13...


----------



## B.Sziszkó (2011 Október 30)

14


----------



## B.Sziszkó (2011 Október 30)

mindenkitől elnézést!


----------



## B.Sziszkó (2011 Október 30)

csak most van időm gép előtt lenni


----------



## B.Sziszkó (2011 Október 30)

ezért most kell töltenem


----------



## B.Sziszkó (2011 Október 30)

remélem mindenki hétvégéje jó volt!!


----------



## B.Sziszkó (2011 Október 30)

19. értelmetlen üzenet


----------



## B.Sziszkó (2011 Október 30)

bocsánat még egyszer!!


----------



## B.Sziszkó (2011 Október 30)

elvileg megvan a 20


----------



## B.Sziszkó (2011 Október 30)

köszönöm a figyelmet!


----------



## agi006 (2011 Október 30)

Sziasztok! Üdv Washington, DC-ből


----------



## nfrancesca (2011 Október 30)

Sziasztok!nekem még elég sok hozzászólásra lenne szükségem=(


----------



## nfrancesca (2011 Október 30)

köszi szépen a lehetőséget


----------



## Rukiné (2011 Október 30)

Ez jól jön. 
Feldobom: a régebbi vagy a mostani filmek jobbak? Én úgy érzem régebben jobbakat csináltak, most már csak pár gyöngyszem van...


----------



## nfrancesca (2011 Október 30)

már csak 10 van hátra


----------



## nfrancesca (2011 Október 30)

Rukiné írta:


> Ez jól jön.
> Feldobom: a régebbi vagy a mostani filmek jobbak? Én úgy érzem régebben jobbakat csináltak, most már csak pár gyöngyszem van...


 szerintem vegyes!a régiekben és az újakban is vannak jók!


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

Nem tudom miről írjak


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

Üdvözlet Dk-ről


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

Még nagyon sok hiányzik


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

16


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

15


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

14


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

13


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

Bocsánat mindenkitől


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

11


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

Nagyon jo ez az oldal, alig varom meg legyen a 20 hozzaszolasom


----------



## minastiris (2011 Október 31)

Na én is beszállok mert kell a hozzászólás. Úgyhogy HELLÓ!


----------



## minastiris (2011 Október 31)

Amúgy gondolom itt nem csak amerikai magyarok vannak?


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

Feltoltottem 22 uzenetet, hol lehet megnezni h ervenyesek-e, mert nekem csak 2 jelent meg


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

31


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

ugy latszik nem jo helyre irtam a sok szep uzenetet


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

Pedig ugy megeroltettem magam


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

Most kezdhetem elolrol


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

Jaj de jo


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

Rendben


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

1


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

hi


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

nagyon erdekel az ovodai elet topic


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

nagy segitseg ez az oldal


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

mar latogatokent is bongesztem


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

udv az ovonoknek


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

1


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

2)


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

jeeeee


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

anya jossz egy sorrel


----------



## nagydodo (2011 Október 31)

meg jo h mindketten pedagogusok vagyunk


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

10


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

Végső visszaszámlálás


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

8


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

7


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

6


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

Már csak 5 kell és megvan.


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

Ez így elég kellemetlen de azért 4


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

A finisben vagyok 3


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

2


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

1


----------



## nokee (2011 Október 31)

Ez a 20. végre


----------



## Ditkus (2011 Október 31)

*Harmadik lettem,
Felesleges harmadik
És nem bronzérmes.*


----------



## Ditkus (2011 Október 31)

*A szív a legfurcsább csavargó,
Ne bánjatok durván vele!
Mert ahonnan elűzték egyszer,
Hívhatják vissza bár ezerszer,
Nem látják többet sohase.*


----------



## Ditkus (2011 Október 31)

*NO world - NO people.
NO people - NO girls.
NO girls – NO love.
NO love – NO sex.
NO sex – NO children.
NO children – NO teacher .
NO teacher – NO shcool.
NO shcool – NO PROBLEM.*


----------



## Ditkus (2011 Október 31)

*~ ' Múlhatnak a percek múlhatnak a napok de én veled csak boldogabb vagyok
Múlhatnak az órák éjszakák de te vagy aza lány ki rám talált
Múlhatnak a percek és az eltöltött boldog pillanatok
Múlhatnak a hetek a hónapok de én mindig veled maradok
Múlhatnak az emberek és velük együtt suhannak az évek
Múlhat a világ de ÉN mindig oda leszek érted míg csak élek .*


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

egyszer egy az egy


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

Rút, rút, rút, föl is, le is út


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

Háp, háp, háp. jönnek a kacsák


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

kétszer kettő az négy


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

Andor számomra a világ legaranyosabb kisfiúja


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

Igaz, még elég sokat hisztizik


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

Most éppen készítem neki az esti tápot


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

25 másodpercre kell betenni a cumisüveget, 170ml


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

már kész is van, hamarosan leérnek, és akkor megetetem


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

Csippant a mikró, mert nem vettem ki azonnal a cuccot, már megyek is, minden jót!


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

Még beraktam 3mp-ra, mert nem volt elég meleg


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

Még nincsenek itt, várok, várok


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

A gyors válasszal tényleg gyorsabb


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

Vajon hányan írhatták már ezt az első 20 hozzászólásukban?


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

Andor közeledik, hallom


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

Jönnek a lépcsőn lefelé


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

Ma remélem, minden rendben lesz éjszaka


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

Gyakran előfordul mostanában, hogy csak úgy felébredek


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

És nem tudok egy darabig visszaaludni


----------



## tompascal (2011 Október 31)

Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!


----------



## luca1975 (2011 Október 31)

*jo*

ezek az anyagok nagyon jok , hasznalhatoak es nagy segitseget nyujtanak


----------



## luca1975 (2011 Október 31)

nagyon jo ez az oldal


----------



## luca1975 (2011 Október 31)

a def. vizsgara keszulve sok hasznos anyagot talaltam


----------



## luca1975 (2011 Október 31)

nagyon jok


----------



## luca1975 (2011 Október 31)

szuper ez az oldal


----------



## luca1975 (2011 Október 31)

hasznosak


----------



## luca1975 (2011 Október 31)

mindig talalok valami jot


----------



## luca1975 (2011 Október 31)

jok az otletek


----------



## luca1975 (2011 Október 31)

nagy segitseget nyujt ez az oldal


----------



## luca1975 (2011 Október 31)

jo dolgokat tesztek fel


----------



## aboildi (2011 Október 31)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## aboildi (2011 Október 31)

Végre itt az őszi szünet!


----------



## aboildi (2011 Október 31)

Pihenés és szórakozás.


----------



## aboildi (2011 Október 31)

Olvasok és filmet nézek.


----------



## aboildi (2011 Október 31)

Most kezdődik egy jó film.


----------



## aboildi (2011 Október 31)

Remélem végig tudom nézni.


----------



## aboildi (2011 Október 31)

Iszom egy kávét.


----------



## aboildi (2011 Október 31)

Kezd hideg lenni.


----------



## aboildi (2011 Október 31)

Rakok egy kis fát a tűzre.


----------



## aboildi (2011 Október 31)

Nagyon izgalmas a film.


----------



## aboildi (2011 Október 31)

Most már nem írok többet.


----------



## aboildi (2011 Október 31)

Holnap majd olytatom az írogatást.


----------



## aboildi (2011 Október 31)

Lemaradt az f betű


----------



## aboildi (2011 Október 31)

Jó éjszakát.


----------



## win69 (2011 November 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## win69 (2011 November 1)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## win69 (2011 November 1)

De unalmas egyedül :-(


----------



## win69 (2011 November 1)

HAHÓÓÓ!!! Valaki!!!


----------



## win69 (2011 November 1)

Hölgytársaságra vágyom...


----------



## paintless (2011 November 1)

*Akkor,legyen ez az első hozzászólásom. Köszönöm*




Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


----------



## pkj001 (2011 November 1)

‎"Változtasd meg gondolataidat , és megváltoztatod az életedet!" Brian Tracy


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

Sziasztok,

Segítsetek légyszi! Miért nem tudok sok csatolt anyagot megnyitni?

Üdv

Miért nem tudom ezeket az anyagokat letölteni?



zsupszy írta:


> Többen kerestétek az apáczais 4.o. környezet felmérőket. Azt ugyan nem találtam meg, de ahogy nézegettem a dolgozatgyűjtemény kiadványt és az abban található környezet feladatlapok megegyeznek az apáczais tananyaggal. Ebben eléggé naprakész vagyok, mert a gyermekem holnap ír felmérést az első fejezetből.
> Ha a tanár nem pont ugyanezeket fogja kérdezni, gyakorlásnak akkor is kiváló. Ahogy néztem eléggé alaposan átkérdezi a tananyagot.


 
Ezt meg tudná valaki küldeni nekem?

Köszönet a feltöltésért


----------



## aboildi (2011 November 1)

Sziasztok! Újra itt vagyok.


----------



## aboildi (2011 November 1)

Szép idő van.


----------



## aboildi (2011 November 1)

Süt a nap.


----------



## aboildi (2011 November 1)

Remélem sokáig lesz még ilyen szép idő.


----------



## aboildi (2011 November 1)

3


----------



## aboildi (2011 November 1)

Köszömöm, hogy itt lehettem.


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

AndiC!

Köszi a segítséget a 20 hozzászólás gyűjtéséhez

Danber


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

5


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

Már megint november


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

Nálunk komor az idő


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

Jó dolgok vannak az oldalaitokon


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

Még mindig kell 12


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

A


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

B


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

9


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

8


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

Lassan meglesz a vár várt 20


----------



## aboildi (2011 November 1)

Nekem meg van már a 20 hozzászólásom mégsem tudok anyagot feltölteni, illetve csatolt anyagokat megnyitni. Segítsen valaki!


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

Mit is írjak?


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

H


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

Még 6


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

Visszaszámlálás!


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

3


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

2


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

1


----------



## Danber (2011 November 1)

Megvan a 20. Ez elég gyorsan ment. Köszönöm, hogy segítséget kaptam ennek meglétéhez


----------



## SzBerni (2011 November 1)

Szia...


----------



## SzBerni (2011 November 1)

7


----------



## SzBerni (2011 November 1)

8


----------



## SzBerni (2011 November 1)

9


----------



## SzBerni (2011 November 1)

20:2=10


----------



## SzBerni (2011 November 1)

Visszaszámlálás: 10


----------



## SzBerni (2011 November 1)

9


----------



## SzBerni (2011 November 1)

8


----------



## SzBerni (2011 November 1)

7


----------



## SzBerni (2011 November 1)

6


----------



## SzBerni (2011 November 1)

5


----------



## SzBerni (2011 November 1)

4


----------



## SzBerni (2011 November 1)

3


----------



## SzBerni (2011 November 1)

utolsó előtti


----------



## SzBerni (2011 November 1)

sikerült, köszi...


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

1.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

2.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

3.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

4.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

5.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

6.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

7.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

8.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

9.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

10.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

11.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

12.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

13.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

14.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

15.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

16.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

17.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

18.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

19.


----------



## brumi24 (2011 November 1)

20.


----------



## thoto (2011 November 1)

Fogalmam sincs, hogy miről írjak, de nagyon kellene a 20 bejegyzés. Értelmes bejegyzésre pedig esélyem sincs.


----------



## thoto (2011 November 1)

Mindig irigyeltem a blogereket. :lol:


----------



## thoto (2011 November 1)

Ha így haladok, akkor ma estére tényleg meglesz a 20, mert ez már a harmadik.
De hogy értelmes-e?


----------



## thoto (2011 November 1)

Gondolom nem én vagyok az egyetlen ezzel a gonddal?!


----------



## thoto (2011 November 1)

Miről lehet írni húsz hozzászólásban?


----------



## Dokiodon (2011 November 1)

16


----------



## Dokiodon (2011 November 1)

17


----------



## Dokiodon (2011 November 1)

18


----------



## Dokiodon (2011 November 1)

19


----------



## Dokiodon (2011 November 1)

20


----------



## szilvuplé (2011 November 1)

Én is itt vagyok . Köszike mindenkinek


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

Hello Mindenki!


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

1


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

2


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

3 te leszel a párom


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

4


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

5


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

hat


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

hét törpe


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

nyóóc ker


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

9 házikó


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

10 kicsi néger


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

fifa 11. we are 11


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

12 majom


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

*Ez nagyszerű!*




Mottot írta:


> Nagy segítség minden pedagógusnak egy jól összeállított felmérő. Segítsünk egymásnak!
> *CSAK CSATOLÁSOKKAL!*


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

péntek 13


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

Köszönjük!


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

Mi is az új srácot írtuk!!


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

Röpdolgozat minták nincsenek véletlenül?


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

14 már kezdek kifogyni


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

Mozaikos elsős dolgozat matek?


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

Mozaikos tudáspróbákat hol találok?


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

15 cscs


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

Sziasztok! Elnézést, még új vagyok itt


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

De üdv mindenkinek, mert nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

16 orrod a seggemre pattanhat


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

Bocsánat, de én is gyűjtögetem a 20-at


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

10 kicsi méhecske


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

17 ppunami massif


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

11 napon át


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

Itt nagyon szép volt ma az időjárás!!


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

Da 5 km-re a Balatonparton már hideg, ködös, fúúúj


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

18 jenkyyyyyyyy


----------



## lenakos (2011 November 1)

19 éves lettem én


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

és már csak 5 nap van az őszi szünetből


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

És mlég mindig 5


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

final 4


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

bronze


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

silver


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

gold


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

And twentyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## bandb (2011 November 1)

Segítsetek! Még mindig nem engedi megnyitni az oldalakat!!!


----------



## Suburbia (2011 November 1)

Itthon,ma gyönyörű idő volt,szép nagy vörös nap bukott le nyugaton.


----------



## Suburbia (2011 November 1)

lenakos írta:


> 19 éves lettem én



Isten éltessen szülinapod alkalmából


----------



## Suburbia (2011 November 1)

Gyorsan öregszel @lenakos,akár a Benjamin Button


----------



## Suburbia (2011 November 1)

Az a mese megy a M1 -en


----------



## Suburbia (2011 November 1)

Érdekes a téma,de valahogy nem köt le


----------



## Pál_58 (2011 November 1)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


Sziasztok!


----------



## hildjoli (2011 November 2)

*Latin közmondás:*

Gutta cavat lapidem- A víz kivájja a követ.


----------



## hildjoli (2011 November 2)

*Latin közmondás*

Tempus omnia sanat- Az idő minden sebet begyógyít.:!:


----------



## hildjoli (2011 November 2)

*Lati közmondás*

Bonum nomen, bonum omen-Jó név, jó ajánlás


----------



## hildjoli (2011 November 2)

*Latin közmondás*

Finis coronat opusz-A vége koronázza a művet.


----------



## hildjoli (2011 November 2)

*Latin közmondás*

Audientes fortuna adiuvat-Bátraké a szerencse.


----------



## hildjoli (2011 November 2)

*Latin közmondás*

Hodie mihi, oras tibi-Ma nekem, holnap neked.kiss


----------



## hildjoli (2011 November 2)

*Latin közmondás*

Nota bene-Jól jegyezd meg.


----------



## hildjoli (2011 November 2)

*Latin közmondás*

Divide et impera- Oszd meg és uralkodj!


----------



## hildjoli (2011 November 2)

*Latin közmondás*

In aqua scribere- A vízbe írni.


----------



## hildjoli (2011 November 2)

*Latin közmondás*

Nomen est omen-Nevében a végzete.:23:


----------



## teca27 (2011 November 2)

*20 hozzászólás*

Szeretnék én is teljes körű tagságot, illetve kezdetnek 20 hozzászólást. Kedvcsinálónak és persze köszönte képpen becsatolom néhány festményem.




Nem tudom mi fog belőle látszani....
Köszönettel: teca27


----------



## Blabla00 (2011 November 2)

Üdv


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

2.


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

3. 

*Igyekszem úgy élni a napjaimat, hogy másnap is a tükörbe tudjak nézni.
Amikor nem sikerül, akkor pedig igyekszem nem összetörni a tükröt. 
Eddig még nem kellett újat vennem.*


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

4.  


*"Mégiscsak van valami, amitől változik az ember. 
Attól, ha van valaki, aki olyannak szereti és fogadja el, amilyen. 
Éppen olyanként. 
Elálló fülekkel, néha egy kis füllentéssel, egy kis hencegéssel. 
Nem fognak visszasimulni a fülei, 
nem fog sokkal kevesebbet füllenteni és hencegni - 
csak egy kicsivel kevesebbet; egyszóval változni fog." *

_Ancsel Éva_


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

5. 

Meglátszott a budapesti tőzsde ma reggeli nyitásán, hogy az ünnepek miatt kimaradt az előző két nap eséseiből: erőteljes mínuszban, 2,8 százalékos eséssel – 17 107,37 ponton – nyitott a BUX. A forgalom jelentős, az első óra végére lényegében elérte a 6 milliárd forintot.

Az OTP a kereskedés kezdete után nem sokkal 5,7, a Mol pedig 2,9 százalékos mínuszban járt, a részvényindex 17 000 pont közelébe süllyedt. A múlt pénteken 3541 forinton záró bankpapír árfolyama előbb 3330 forintig, majd egy újabb gyengülési hullámmal 3200 forint közelébe esett, ez utóbbi már 9 százalékos csökkenést jelentett.

A vezető részvények mindegyik mínuszban van, a tíz legnagyobb forgalmú papírból csak az Estmedia (ex-econet) árfolyama tudott erősödni. A Mol 11 után nem sokkal 5 százalékos mínuszban volt, az MTelekom 3 százalék fölött gyengülve 500 forint alá esett.

Az európai tőzsdék a tegnapi – az európai mentést veszélybe sodró görög népszavazásról szóló híreket követő – hatalmas esések után ma reggel korrigáltak és enyhe pluszban nyitottak: a londoni FTSE 0,81, a német DAX 1,44, a francia CAC-40 pedig 2,01 százalékkal járt a tegnapi záróérték fölött a nyitás után nem sokkal.

A forint árfolyamán is látszik a kivárás, miután tegnap az euróval szemben a 310-es szint közelében is járt, ma reggelre valamelyest megnyugodtak a kedélyek és 306 forint körnéykére süllyedt az euró árfolyama. A svájci frank 250 forint környékén jár a kora reggeli 253 forint fölötti szint után, a dollár pedig 222 forint alá süllyedt a hajnali 225 forint környékéről.

Samu János, a Concorde makroelemzője az Indexnek elmondta, míg az előző hét második felében a piaci optimizmust meglovagolva a régiós valuták erősödni tudtak, addig a forint gyengült, most az látszik, hogy a régió nagyjából együtt mozog. Samu nem vár jelentős fordulatot a szerda esti eurócsúcstól, kevés az esély arra, hogy a múlt heti jó hangulat egyhamar visszatért a piacokra.


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

6. 

Néha vannak olyan harcok, amikből ki kell maradnunk.


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

7. 

A fájdalom faggat. Nincs az a bíró, aki olyan aprólékos, mint az önmagával perbe szálló lelkiismeret.


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

8. 

Maradjon a lelkünkben egy szöglet fiatalon és tisztán.

_Ottlik Géza_


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

9. 

*A lelket kell meggyógyítani ahhoz, hogy a sejtek egészségesek legyenek.*

_Wass Albert_


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

10. 

Ha a csend beszélni tudna
Négymilliárd hangon szólna
Mindarról, mi bennünk rejtve él
Vágydal szólna száz szólamra
Minden gondolat dobolna
Millió szó összefolyna
Ezer nyelven kavarogna
S a világnak nem lenne titka.

_Adamis Anna_


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

11. 

*Saját halálunk sose fáj úgy,
mint mások halála.
Ó, könnyű neked,
elbírod nélkülem a sírt, de
bírjam, nélküled, az életet?*

_Weöres Sándor_


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

12. 

Aki két nyulat kerget, egyet sem kap el.


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

13. 

Ha valaki megbántott, nem szeretted eléggé.


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

14. 

*Egy hangszer voltam Isten kezében,
ki játszott rajtam néhány dallamot.
Aztán eldobott és elhagyott,
de fölöttem ragyognak a csillagok.*

_Juhász Gyula_


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

15. 

*Öregség, bölcs fegyelmezője vérnek,
taníts meg hogy Csendemhez csendben érjek.

Ne ingerelj panaszra vagy haragra,
hangoskodóból halkíts hallgatagra.

Ne legyek csacska fecskéhez hasonló,
ritkán hallassam hangom, mint a holló.*

_Áprily Lajos_


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

16. 

*Annak, akit a szeretettől elzár az élet, lassan az is élvezetévé válik, hogy a gyűlöletét nyíltan kimutassa.*

_Németh László_


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

17. 

*A tapintat nem egyéb, mint hallgatólagos megegyezés, hogy nem gyomlálgatjuk egymás hibáit, hanem szemet hunyunk fölöttük.*

_Erich Maria Remarque_


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

18. 
*
Sokszor nem azzal hitelesítünk valakit, hogy megértjük, hanem azzal, hogy elfogadjuk.*

_Gyurkovics Tibor_


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

19. 

*Senkit nem csodálok jobban, mint aki öregkorban az ifjakat megérti.*

_Móricz Zsigmond_


----------



## Istevean (2011 November 2)

20. :-D

*Bárcsak olyan könnyen megtalálhatnám az igazat, mint ahogy cáfolom a hamisat.*

_Marcus Tullius Cicero_


----------



## köcsda (2011 November 2)

*Bródy János: Semmi sem tökéletes *

A végtelenhez mérve semmi sem tökéletes

Az ember nyughatatlanul mégis mindig keres

Az örökös vándorút véget soha nem ér

Ha nincsen gyökered - elvisz a szél.


----------



## piris (2011 November 2)

*köszi*

Sok segítséget jelent a pedagógiai munkában! piris


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

Zseniális, itt olyan könyvek is vannak, mint sehol máshol :grin::grin:


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

ez így is ér?? 

“Táncolni kell, Uram. A zene majd csak megjön valahonnan.” (*Zorba, a görög*)


----------



## hablaty1981 (2011 November 2)

*Hányszor maradtam életben, ne szomorkodj, ha fáradtnak látsz*
_Fodor Ákos_


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

“Tökéletes ember nincs, csak tökéletes emberi szándék.” (*Robin Hood*)


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

“Nem az számít, hogy a leggazdagabb ember legyek a temetőben. Ami igazán számít nekem, hogy úgy térjek nyugovóra éjszaka, hogy valami csodálatosat alkottunk.” (*Steve Jobs*)


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

“A jövő nem fogja jóvátenni, amit te a jelenben elmulasztasz.”
(*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

“A fontolgatással gyakran elmúlik az alkalom!” (*Publilius Syrus*)


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

Ez tehát a tudomány első rákfenéje, amikor az emberek a szavakat és nem azoknak a lényegét tanulmányozzák.
Francis Bacon


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

És végre a tudósnak is
Könyvéből vajh mi haszna?
Ha tudja is, mért van tavasz,
De azt mégsem csinálja.
Madách Imre


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

Nem hiszek az emberarcú Istenben, ezt soha nem tagadtam, hanem nyíltan kimondtam. Ha van bennem valami, ami vallásosnak mondható, az a világ szerkezetének határtalan csodálata, már amennyit a tudomány ebből felfedhet.
Albert Einstein


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

Pusztán attól, hogy 1-esek közülünk írnak-olvasnak, és a matematikához is konyítanak, még nem leszünk méltóak a világegyetem meghódítására.
Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

A tudomány, a technológia - ezt világosan és erősen akarom mondani - nem old meg minden problémát. De tudomány és technológia nélkül semmiféle problémát nem lehet megoldani.
Teller Ede


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

Szakértőnek azt az embert nevezzük, aki több dologról semmit, egyről viszont mindent tud.
Elmer Eric Schattschneider


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

Egy problémát nem a laboratóriumban, hanem a fejünkben oldunk meg. Az egész felszerelés csak arra szolgál, hogy megfelelő irányba fordítsa ezt a fejet ahhoz, hogy helyesen lássa a dolgokat.
Charles Kettening


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

Az alkalmazott tudományok területén végzett kutatások reformokhoz vezetnek; a tiszta tudományok területén végzett kutatások forradalmakhoz.
Joseph John Thomson


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

Ha valaki megvizsgálja a követ, amelyben megbotlott, annak sikere lesz a természettudományokban.
Erwin Chargaff


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

A fizika csatamezejét az egyesített térelméletek tetemei borítják.
Freeman Dyson


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

Newtont nagyon kevés ember olvasta, hiszen megértése tanult főket feltételez. Beszélni viszont mindenki beszél róla.
Voltaire


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

Teleszkópommal átkutattam az ég minden zugát, de Istennek semmi nyomára nem leltem.
Pierre-Simon Laplace


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

De nem soká. Az ördög jő s kiált:
- Fiat, Einstein! - s a káosz helyreállt.
John Collings Squire


----------



## nooy (2011 November 2)

Már csak 1 napot kell várnom   És a 20.-ik  
A Föld ezen súlyos tömege, amely annyira alkalmatlan a mozgásra, nem végezhet háromszoros mozgást anélkül, hogy ne borítaná fel a fizika alapelveit; a Szentírás is ellene szól...
Tycho de Brahe


----------



## luca1975 (2011 November 2)

remelem ez utan tudsz letolteni


----------



## luca1975 (2011 November 2)

tokeletes ez az oldal


----------



## luca1975 (2011 November 2)

nehezen gyulnek a hozzaszolasok


----------



## luca1975 (2011 November 2)

jo lenne ha megtudnak nyitni minden oldalt


----------



## luca1975 (2011 November 2)

nekem mar15


----------



## luca1975 (2011 November 2)

16


----------



## luca1975 (2011 November 2)

17


----------



## luca1975 (2011 November 2)

18, es minden rendben lesz


----------



## luca1975 (2011 November 2)

19


----------



## luca1975 (2011 November 2)

20 azt hittem soha nem teljesul


----------



## petex (2011 November 2)

Jön a Karácsony-hobbim minden, ami karácsonyos.


----------



## petex (2011 November 2)

Nekünk már 2 kenyérsütőnk elromlott. :-(


----------



## petex (2011 November 2)

Ezek szuperek! Én is nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## petex (2011 November 2)

Köszi ezt a linket!


----------



## piano (2011 November 2)

na ez jó


----------



## petex (2011 November 2)

Szerintem is nagyon jó!


----------



## piano (2011 November 2)

még egy kicsit


----------



## piano (2011 November 2)

15


----------



## piano (2011 November 2)

tizenhat


----------



## piano (2011 November 2)

tizenhét és még három


----------



## piano (2011 November 2)

jelen


----------



## petex (2011 November 2)

Kösziii!


----------



## piano (2011 November 2)

Nagyon fontos!!!

RÁKKELTŐ HATÁSÚ A HIDEG SÖR!

Japán tudósok megállapították, hogy a hideg sör rákkeltő hatású!

A kísérletben-egy japán laborban- hideg sört öntöttek egy alvó rákra
és az rögtön felébredt!


----------



## piano (2011 November 2)

not at least


----------



## petex (2011 November 2)

Nagyon szépek!


----------



## petex (2011 November 2)

Most annyira nem aktuális, de örülök, hogy rábukkantam erre a fórumra.


----------



## petex (2011 November 2)

Ez nagyon jó oldal! Köszi!


----------



## Kati7576 (2011 November 2)

Szisztok


----------



## Lego666 (2011 November 2)

Elvileg igen, hamarosan kiderül.


----------



## tundike11 (2011 November 2)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## Lego666 (2011 November 2)

Hoppá, az előbb még pár oldallal előrébb voltam.


----------



## Lego666 (2011 November 2)

Hideg van.


----------



## Lego666 (2011 November 2)

Jelen, immáron 48 órán és 20 hsz-en túl.


----------



## Bogomolov (2011 November 3)

jelen !


----------



## Bogomolov (2011 November 3)

7.

...


----------



## Bogomolov (2011 November 3)

Egyébként igen jó dolognak tartom a Kanadai Magyarok Fórumát !


----------



## Normandie* (2011 November 3)

Sikerült nekem is regisztrálni, úgyhogy itt vagyok végre


----------



## köcsda (2011 November 3)

*Kányádi Sándor: Ősz volna még 
*

Ősz volna még, 
s a varjak már közhírré tették 
a dermesztő tél 
közeledtét. 

Károg az ég, 
éhenkórász nagy csapat csóka 
ricsajog, hussog 
reggel óta. 

Tócsára jég, 
virágra, fűre harmat dermed, 
megöregedtek 
mind a kertek. 

Jó volna még 
sütkérezni, de jó is volna, 
ha az égen 
pacsirta szólna..


----------



## Alamuszi (2011 November 3)

tol*vaj*
Hogy valaki félre ne értse, a szójátékba próbáltam bekapcsolódni, még csak most regisztárltam, és nem igazán igazodom el. Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

*)*

Hali! Szeretném összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást. D
Hogy ne legyen nagyon unalmas 1-1 viccel megtoldom. 

Az öregedő feleség áll a tükör előtt:
- Jaj Istenem, teli vagyok ráncokkal, a mellem lecsüng a derekamig, a fenekem megereszkedett, egyre jobban őszülök...
Erre a férj:
- Drágám, viszont a látásod legalább még mindig kitűnő!


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

- Miért küldték vissza Etiópiából a gyógyszersegélyt?
- Mert az volt a dobozokra írva, hogy étkezés után kell bevenni...


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

-Van járgányod?
-Van.
-Milyen színű?
-Piros. 
-Hány személyes?
-Kettő.
-Hű, Ferrari?
-Nem, traktor.


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

- Ki az abszolút sovány?
- ???
- Aki ha lenyel egy meggymagot, terhesnek látszik tőle.


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

- Hogyan öli meg a szőke nő a vakondot?
- ???
- Élve eltemeti.


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

Egy fickó üvöltve rohangál az építkezésen.
- Mi történt? - kérdeze tőle a mester.
- Egy tégla ráesett a lábamra.
- Ezért kell így üvöltened? A Józsira tegnap rádőlt az egész fal, és még csak meg se mukkant.


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

- Mi a különbség a cirkusz és a Parlament között?
- ???
- A cirkuszban okos emberek hülyéskednek, a Parlamentben meg hülye emberek okoskodnak.


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

- Mit mond a szőke nő ha terhes, és még nem akar gyereket?
- ???
- Húha, remélem nem tőlem van!


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

Rendőrök lekapcsolnak egy csalót, aki az örök élet tablettáit árulja. Bíróságra kerül az ügy, a bíró kérdezi:
- Vádlott, volt már büntetve ezelőtt?
- Igen bíró úr, először 1314-ben.


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

Móricka lyukat ás a hátsó kertben. A kíváncsi szomszéd néni átszol a kerítésen:
- Minek ásod azt a lyukat, Móricka?
- Megdöglött az aranyhalam, azt temetem el.
- No, de annak nem kéne ekkora lyuk! - mondja a néni.
- Dehogynem kell! - feleli Móricka. - Hiszen ott van a maga macskájának a gyomrában.


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

Az angol, a francia és a magyar beszélgetnek róla, hogy kinek a nyelvében bonyolultabb kiejteni a szavakat. Kezdi az angol:
- Nálunk baromi nehéz a kiejtés, például az asztalt úgy kell írni, hogy "table" és úgy ejtik, hogy "téböl".
- Az semmi - mondja a francia - nálunk úgy kell írni, hogy "bonjour" és úgy ejtik, hogy "bonzsúr".
- Ugyan - mondja a magyar - az igazi nehéz kiejtés nálunk van. Úgy írják, hogy "mit tetszik mondani?" és úgy ejtik, hogy "He?".


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

Az agresszív kismalac biciklizik. Épp arra sétál a kisnyúl, amikor a malac egy jókorát borul a bringával.
- Jaj, kismalac, nem ütötted meg magad?
- Kuss! Én így szoktam leszállni!


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

Mórickát felelteti a matektanár:
- Ha van öt kiló almám, és kilónként hat forintot kérek, mennyit fizetsz érte?
- Huszonöt forintot.
- Kisfiam buta vagy! Elégtelen!
Most Móricka padtársa a soros, de még oda súgja neki Móricka:
- Te se adj neki érte többet!


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

- Jean, elég a pénzünk hó végéig?
- Csak ha meggyújtom, uram.


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

- Mi a közös a terhes nőben és egy átlagos diákban?
- A 9 hónapig tartó, rendszeres reggeli rosszullét.


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

- Miért Ádámot teremtette előszor Isten?
- Mert már ő is tudta, hogy nem jó nővel kezdeni...


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

Az orosz a magyar és a cigány feljutnak a mennyországba. Azt mondja nekik Szent Péter:
- Na fiaim, amennyit hazudtatok életetekben, annyi tűszúrást kaptok.
Bemegy az orosz, kap 5 tűszúrást. Kijön, bemegy a magyar, kap 50 tűszúrást. Jön ki röhögve, erre az orosz megkérdi:
- Neked 50 tűszúrás után van kedved röhögni?
Mire a magyar:
- Persze, mert a cigánynak már a varrógépet készítik.


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

- Apu, mit esznek a ragadozó halak?
- Kisebb halakat, például szardíniát.
- És hogyan tudják fölbontani a konzervdobozt?


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

És meg van a 20. 
Szerintem így nagyon könnyű volt összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást és talán nem is untattalak titeket. 

Az óvodában Móricka megkérdezi az óvonénit:
- Óvonéni, kimehetek cseresznyézni?
- De Móricka, tél van.
Móricka:
- Tudom, sapka, sál!


----------



## mikszer (2011 November 3)

7/20


----------



## mikszer (2011 November 3)

12/20


----------



## mikszer (2011 November 3)

15/20


----------



## mikszer (2011 November 3)

18/20


----------



## Réka003 (2011 November 3)

:dddd


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

kakas


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

kastely


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

tej


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

jatek


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

kert


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

tarko


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

ora


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

atom


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

matroz


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

zaj


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

jarat


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

tegla


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

alagut


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

tarka


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

alap


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

postas


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

sun


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

nap


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

pek


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

kukta


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

angyal


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

lelek


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

kerek


----------



## ildikobokor (2011 November 3)

kirakos


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

első


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

második


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

harmadik


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

negyedik


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

ötödik


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

hatodik


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

kisshetedik


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

nyolcadik


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

kilencedik


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

tizedik


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

tizenegyedik


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

tizenkettedik


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

13..


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

14...


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

*Szia*

Szia sajnos nincs jogosultságom megnyitni amit feltöltöttél! Igazából nem értem hogy miért kell 20 hozzászólás! Remélem ez annak számít! Üdv!


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Sziasztok! 6.- os történelem témazárót feltöltene valaki? Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Hali! 6. osztályos matek témazárókat szeretnék ha van valakinek kérem segítsen! Üdv!


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

15


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Üdvözletem Mindenkinek!
6.-os természetismeret témazáróra lenne szükségem! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

16


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

17edik


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

:2:18


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Hali kéne nekem Mozaikos témazáró feladatlap!! S.O.S!!!


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

19ess


----------



## Fercsitak (2011 November 3)

És végül a huszadik...megvan.....végre...el sem hiszem...jessz


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Sziasztok! Ha bárki tud feltölteni 6.-os témazáró feladatlapokat óriási szivességet tenne!!! Köszönöm szépen!!


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Halihó!! Matek, magyar, töri, természet témazárókra lenne szükségem! Előre is köszi!!


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Kérlek segítsetek! Apáczai és Mozaikos felmérőkre lenne szükségem!!


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

S.O.S. Nagyon kellenének a 6.-os témazárók!!!


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Ha bárki tud segíteni kérem tegye meg!!!


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Töri, föci, matek, magyar, természet félévi felmérő feladatlapokra lenne szükségem!


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Bárki aki tud segíteni kérem tegye meg! S.O.S!!!!!


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Ha az oldalon találkoztatok ilyennel kérem jelezzetek!


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Köszönöm Nektek előre is! Hátha elkerülte valami a figyelmemet!!!


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Segítségeteket szeretném kérni!!


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Matek, magyar ,töri témazárókra lenne szükségem! 6.oszt.


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Elsősorban Mozaikos de Apáczai is kéne!!


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Ha tudtok kérem segítsetek!!


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Aki látott 6. os témazárókat feltöltve erre az oldalra kérem jelezzen!!


----------



## jucikanéni (2011 November 3)

Köszönöm válaszaitokat és segítségeteket előre is!!!


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

hghg


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

2


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

3


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

4


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

5


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

6


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

7


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

8


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

9


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

10


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

11


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

12


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

13


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

14


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

15


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

16


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

17


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

18


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

19


----------



## szepekriszti (2011 November 3)

20


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

egyszervolt 1.


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

holnemvolt 2.


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

egy 3.


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

icipici 4.


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

házikó 5.


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

6.


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

7.


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

8


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

9


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

10


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

11


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

12


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

13


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

14


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

15


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

16


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

18


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

19


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

20


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

22345 millió


----------



## helsinkirokker (2011 November 3)

és még egy a kanadai magyarok javára, és természetesen plusz egymillió köszönet


----------



## Béla321 (2011 November 4)

Helló! Legyen mindenkinek egy szép napja vagy egy kellemes estéje!  Üdv.


----------



## Béla321 (2011 November 4)

Köszönöm a weboldal üzemeltetőinek a lehetőséget.


----------



## Béla321 (2011 November 4)

Nagyon érdekes tartalmak vannak az oldalon, remélem mihamarabb szemezgethetek is belőle.


----------



## Béla321 (2011 November 4)

Kanada nagyon szép, főleg a vadludak.


----------



## Béla321 (2011 November 4)

Magyarország is nagyon szép, főleg a gólyák.


----------



## Szicolenla (2011 November 4)

Én még új vagyok, de sok érdekes játékot találtam e rövid idő alatt is.


----------



## grappa (2011 November 4)

Na még néhány hozzászólás és belemélyedhetek a tartalomba is


----------



## Dzsulia87 (2011 November 4)

Sziasztok!Hogyan tudok bármit feltölteni?


----------



## Dzsulia87 (2011 November 4)

A feltöltés is hozzászólásnak számít?Ha igen mennyinek?


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

sziasztok


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

en mar regen regisztraltam


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

de meg nincs meg az elegendo hozzaszolasom


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

e konyveket szeretnek letolteni


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

nekem is van jo par pdf a gepemen


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

majd feltoltom oket


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

meg kell par hozzaszolas


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

van itt valaki rajtam kivul?


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

9


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

ez lesz a tizedik hozzaszolasom


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

11


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

jol sikerult ez az oldal


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

de nemsokara meg tobb lehetosegem lesz


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

na nem a tarskeresore gondoltam


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

15


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

tizenhat


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

es itt a tizenhetedik


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

18


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

koszi a


----------



## nemethkata (2011 November 4)

lehetoseget


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

Szép napot!


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

Vidámság!


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

Sajt!


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

Még több sajt!


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

Asszonyom, ha férjét ugyanúgy csodálja,


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

én máma vagy fél liter lúgot lenyelek.


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

Asszonyom, ha férjét ugyanúgy csodálja:


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

felkötöm nyakamat a mestergerendára,


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

a Szent Péter portához még ma elmegyek


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

Aszonta, elbiceg velem ma szobára,


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

meg azt is, hogy ura halotti torára


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

már frakkot és habfehér inget ölthetek.


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

Azóta: mellette illeget brokátba’


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

csókot nyom szájába csinált fogsorára


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

és engemet mellőz - vaksötét rettenet!


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

Asszonyom, ha férjét ugyanúgy csodálja -


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

én máma vagy fél liter lúgot lenyelek!


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

Szép vers.


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

Reparátor írta.


----------



## hamuho (2011 November 4)

20


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 4)

*üdvözlet*

Üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 4)

*Kérés*

Szaisztok !
Keresem a Műszaki Kiadó Természetismeret dolgozatokat a 6. és 7. osztályost.

Előre is köszönet !


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

*Sziasztok*

Szia!

Épp most próbálgatom szárnyaim, tegnap léptem be.


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

Húsz hozzászólás?


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

Az még csak ok


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

De hogyan lesz meg a 2 napom (gyorsan)


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

Kerestem témákat, de nem midenhova tudok benézni


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

Talán ez az írogatás segít


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

Ha nem tudsz miről beszélni, ott az időjárás


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

Hamisítatlan őszi idővel telt el az októberi hónap


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

A hónap elején folytatódott az anticiklonális jelleg hazánkban nyarat idéző csúcshőmérsékletekkel, majd ezt követően egy markáns hidegfront vetett véget a több hónapos nyárias időjárásnak. 8-án hazánkban először zuhant fagypont alá a minimumhőmérséklet, a hónap közepén hidegrekordok dőltek meg. 20-án leesett az első hó a Kékesen, majd a néhány napos csapadékos periódust követve nyugodt, csendes idő határozta meg időjárásunkat a hónap végéig.


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

Mint egész szeptemberben, úgy október elején is anticiklon határozta meg időjárásunkat.


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

A csípősebb hajnalok után a délutáni órákra többfelé nyárias, 25 fok feletti hőmérsékleteket élvezhettünk sok-sok napsütéssel, azonban hajnalra már többfelé esett a hőmérséklet 10 fok alá. 8-án mérhettük az országban az első fagyot, ami az iklódbördőcei hivatalos (OMSZ) állomáson következett be, ekkor az ott élők -0,3 °C-ra ébredtek, 9-én is fogyott néhol az országban.


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

Egy érdekesség, hogy az ismert fagyzugos településünkön, Zabarban mindezidáig nem csökket a hőmérséklet fagypont alá.


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

Átmeneti melegedés után a hónap közepén ismét hideg levegő áramlott a Kárpát-medence térségébe, többfelé mérhettünk fagypont alatti minimumhőmérsékletket, nappal is csak 10-15 fok körüli maximumhőmérsékleteket. Ez időszak alatt négy egymást követő napon lett regisztrálva hidegrekord az OMSZ három hivatalos állomásán.


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

20-ától csapadékos időjárás vette kezdetét, azonban ez előtt főleg az ország déli felén 20 fok köré emelkedett a hőmérséklet. Ez időszak alatt hűvös, őszi idő jellemezte hazánk időjárását, kis napi hőingással.


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

5 nappal később a csapadékos időszak befejeződésével a meglehetősen csípős hajnalok után 15 fok körüli maximumhőmérsékleteket mérhettünk.


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

Összességében a Tiszántúlon és a délnyugati országrészben enyhe negatív, a Dunántúl északi részén enyhe (1-2 fokos) pozitív anomáliával, Budapest tág környezetében pedig átlagosnak mondható havi középhőmérsékletekkel zárt a 2011-es október.


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

A hónap elején fennálló anticiklon miatt csapadék szinte sehol sem hullott hazánkban


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

7-étől azonban fordult a kocka, beköszöntött az igazi ősz. Egy markáns hidegfront hatására többfelé fordult elő eső, zápor, néhol zivatar, azonban közel sem mindenhol okozott jelentős csapadékot az időjárás-változás. Míg a nyugati országrészben, délnyugaton és északon alig maradtak helyek jelentős csapadék nélkül, addig Bács-Kiskun megye déli részén nem egy helyen egy csepp eső sem esett.


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

Ezt követően pár napig még folytatódott elszórt jelleggel a kisebb-nagyobb csapadékhullás, néhol ismét jelentős esővel. 14-étől 19-éig egy anticiklon keleti peremére került a Kárpát-medence térsége meglehetősen száraz és hűvös időt okozva.


----------



## bgazdag (2011 November 4)

Bocs, feltartottam valakit. 

Már megyek is, megvan a 20 (ha épp erre volt szükség)

Szép napot


----------



## Gallet (2011 November 4)

gyűjtögetek...


----------



## Gallet (2011 November 4)

*[font=&quot]f g c[/font]*


----------



## Gallet (2011 November 4)

*[FONT=&quot]F[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]C[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Dm[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]B[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Látod, hogy milyen szép felettünk az ég[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]F[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]C[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Dm[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]B[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Nem hittem volna akkor, hogy ennyit ér[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]F[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]C[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Dm[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]B[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Kezemből virágot kezedbe képzelek[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]F[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]C[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Dm[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]C[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]De ne hidd el mégse, bárhogy mondom neked[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Gallet (2011 November 4)

tessék tab


----------



## Gallet (2011 November 4)

csak áttördeli a fórum szövegszerkesztője


----------



## Gallet (2011 November 4)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Te majd kézen fogsz és hazavezetsz[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]C[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Am[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] C Am [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]F[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] G [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]C[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] Lala -lala, (lalala ) Lálá –lálá Milyen jó nekem, hogy vagy nekem[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]C[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]F[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] C F[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]MIkor elfutott az utolsó ló és olyan üres már az egész lelátó[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Dm[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]F[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] G C[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]És a vagyonom egy tízes lett te majd kézen fogsz és hazavezetsz[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]C[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]F[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] C F[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Mikor elgurult az utolsó forint És a saját fiam csak úgy rám legyint[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Dm[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]F[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] G C [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Mikor senkim nincs és nem is lesz Te majd kézen fogsz és hazavezetsz[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*


----------



## Gallet (2011 November 4)

hát ez van srácok


----------



## Firedancer885 (2011 November 5)

Jelen


----------



## Nyusza1028 (2011 November 5)

Derűs napot mindenkinek!


----------



## razor721 (2011 November 5)

köszönöm


----------



## razor721 (2011 November 5)

hálás vagyok


----------



## razor721 (2011 November 5)

nagyon szép napot


----------



## razor721 (2011 November 5)

talán sikerül


----------



## razor721 (2011 November 5)

szép apot


----------



## razor721 (2011 November 5)

minden rendben lesz


----------



## razor721 (2011 November 5)

köszönöm még egyszer


----------



## razor721 (2011 November 5)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## razor721 (2011 November 5)

szeretem az életet


----------



## razor721 (2011 November 5)

sikerülhet


----------



## razor721 (2011 November 5)

köszönöm


----------



## razor721 (2011 November 5)

minden rendben


----------



## razor721 (2011 November 5)

szép napot


----------



## razor721 (2011 November 5)

mindjárt sikerül


----------



## razor721 (2011 November 5)

várom a karácsonyt


----------



## razor721 (2011 November 5)

jelen


----------



## razor721 (2011 November 5)

remélem, sikerült


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

jó ez a könyv


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

ez tetszik


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

sokszor gond ez a téma!


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

érdekes!


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

érdekes téma


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

tetszik ez a könyv


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

jó.


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

hasznos és érdekes!


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

üdvözlet!hasznos!


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

ez nagyon jó!


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

hasznos!


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

ez jó!


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

hasznosnak vélem


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

erre volna szükségem...hiába írtam a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

jó könyv


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

érdekes!!!


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

igazán jó


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

igazán érdekes!


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

nagyon jó a téma


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

Király!


----------



## Orsi898 (2011 November 5)

Kell nagyon!


----------



## boxyzene (2011 November 6)

Huh, de új nekem ez az oldal. Régen már voltam regisztrálva, de új regit csináltam, és most gyakrabban fogok idelátogatni. Zenészként azt hiszem sok érdekességet találok majd itt. Mindenkinek szép estét.


----------



## szilvuplé (2011 November 6)

Nagyon szeretnék én is közétek tartozni.


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

Sziasztok!

Grat az oldalhoz, nagyon jó!!!


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

2


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

bocs, de a 20 üzinek meg kell lennie


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

4


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

5


----------



## dksz (2011 November 6)

Nekem már megvan, de mégsem oké valami...


----------



## satusatu (2011 November 6)

Vaca írta:


> Folytatom a feltöltést.


thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 November 6)

*thx*



szoszi7323 írta:


> Matematika - 3. osztáy
> Tudásszintmérő feladatlapok A - B.


thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 November 6)

thx


----------



## satusatu (2011 November 6)

*thx*



csipkebogyo írta:


> *Gyermektorna éves terv*
> *2008/2009. nevelési év
> 
> ***** hidden content ****


thx


----------



## Evicza (2011 November 6)

Én nem nagyon értem, elég, ha csak számokat írogatok?


----------



## Evicza (2011 November 6)

Akkor meg mi a csuda értelme van az egésznek?


----------



## Evicza (2011 November 6)

De ha erre van szükség, hát én minden megoldási lehetőségre nyitott vagyok!


----------



## Evicza (2011 November 6)

Az egész nagyon tetszene nekem, de ez a felesleges írogatás nem tom minek!


----------



## Evicza (2011 November 6)

De nem adom fel, írok, írok, írok!


----------



## Evicza (2011 November 6)

Utána még úgy is várnom kell néhány órát!


----------



## Evicza (2011 November 6)

Mert hát ugye el kell telnie 48 órának!


----------



## Evicza (2011 November 6)

Ezt sem nagyon értem, de hát a szabály az szabály!


----------



## Evicza (2011 November 6)

Tegnap feltöltöttem egy kreatív ötletemet képpel együtt, de törölték, mert túl nagy volt a kép!


----------



## Evicza (2011 November 6)

Ja, és még volt rajta valami weboldal név is, aminek nem kellett volna.


----------



## Evicza (2011 November 6)

De hát a csatolásnál kérte, hogy írjam be a címet!!!


----------



## Evicza (2011 November 6)

Most akkor honnan tudjam, hogy írjam vagy ne?


----------



## Evicza (2011 November 6)

És a képet sem tudom lekicsinyíteni!


----------



## Evicza (2011 November 6)

Valaki tudja, hogy ezt akkor hogyan kell, örülnék, ha elmagyaráznátok!


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

helló


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

örülök h van ilyen alkalmazás


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

1-2


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

2345


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

4


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

5:55:


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

1


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

6:9:


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

2


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

7:fuck:


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

3


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

4 :d


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

5


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

8 :d


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

6


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

9kiss


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

7


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

8 :dd


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

10:``:


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

9 :d


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

10


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

11:111:


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

11


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

12:|


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

12


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

13:55:


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

13


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

14


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

14\\m/


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

:d15


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

15:34:


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

16:d:d


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

17:111:


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

16:4::fuck:


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

17:..:


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

18


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

18:33::twisted:


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

19


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

20kiss


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

19:4:kiss


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

20:111:


----------



## bogi081 (2011 November 6)

21:11:


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

21


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

azt írják, hogy minimum 20 hozzászólás. már megvan de nem engedi hogy képet nézzek :S


----------



## kiszi1313 (2011 November 6)

22


----------



## Monoripapa (2011 November 6)

A természet általános jellemzője, hogy energia-minimumra törekszik.


----------



## Monoripapa (2011 November 6)

Több kell


----------



## Monoripapa (2011 November 6)

Miért hagytuk hogy így legyen?


----------



## Monoripapa (2011 November 6)

Illések és pofonok


----------



## Monoripapa (2011 November 6)

Ne gondold.......


----------



## Monoripapa (2011 November 6)

Nehéz az út


----------



## Monoripapa (2011 November 6)

Még fáj...


----------



## Monoripapa (2011 November 6)

Az ész a fontos....


----------



## Monoripapa (2011 November 6)

Itt állok egymagam


----------



## Monoripapa (2011 November 6)

Add a kezed


----------



## Monoripapa (2011 November 6)

Óh,kisleány


----------



## Monoripapa (2011 November 6)

Sárika egy kicsikét butácska


----------



## Monoripapa (2011 November 6)

Sárga rózsa


----------



## Monoripapa (2011 November 6)

Mákosrétes


----------



## Monoripapa (2011 November 6)

Elvonult a vihar


----------



## Monoripapa (2011 November 6)

Amikor én még kis srác voltam


----------



## LíviaViki (2011 November 6)

Szeretném,ha már összegyűlne az a 20hozzászólás.


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

1


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

2


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

sietnék


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

meglehetne már :S


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)




----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

Lehetőség


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

hajrá!!!


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

sziasztok!


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

közel a cél


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

ott vagyunk már?


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

kiss


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

kell még egy pár


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

hy


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

pedálozok


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

juhéjj


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

3


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

2


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

1


----------



## Ercibaba (2011 November 6)

megvan!!!


----------



## lilizsu (2011 November 6)

*(*..*)*



Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


 Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## boszorkany33 (2011 November 6)

Köszi!


----------



## lilizsu (2011 November 6)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


Köszönöm....kiss


----------



## lilizsu (2011 November 6)

Köszönöm


----------



## kosarasimi (2011 November 7)

*üdvözlet*

Sziasztok, új tag vagyok és szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit.
Szép napot kívánok üdv


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

jelen


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

2


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

3


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

4


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

5


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

6


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

7


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

8kiss


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

9


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

10


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

11


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

12


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

13


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

14


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

15


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

16


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

17


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

18


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

19


----------



## Bubi9 (2011 November 7)

20


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Sziasztok! Én is új tag vagyok, és köszönöm a lehetőséget, a segítséget!


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

De azért nézegetek a fórumon, milyen érdekes témák vannak.


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Remélem, találok olyat, ami érdekel.


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Mert sok minden érdekel.


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Film, zene, életmód, pl.


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Család.


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Emberek.


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Könyvek!


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Mert legjobban olvasni szeretek.


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Meg beszélgetni.


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Mindenféléről.


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Bárkivel.


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Új dolgokat tanulni.


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Új embereket megismerni.


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Még gyűjtögetek.


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

De haladok.


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Utálnék csak számokat írni.


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Inkább valami értelmeset próbálok.


----------



## graver (2011 November 7)

Így is sikerült.


----------



## Mamuka (2011 November 7)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Mamuka (2011 November 7)

Sziasztok! Új tag vagyok, üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Mamuka (2011 November 7)

Már nagyon várom, hogy letölthessek.


----------



## Mamuka (2011 November 7)

Pedagógus vagyok, és leginkább a tanítást segítő ötletek érdekelnek.


----------



## Mamuka (2011 November 7)

Szívesen böngészek minden más témát.


----------



## Mamuka (2011 November 7)

A kolleganőm ajánlotta ezt a honlapot.


----------



## Mamuka (2011 November 7)

Nagyon sok ötletet vettem át tőle kézimunka órára.


----------



## Mamuka (2011 November 7)

Majd remélem én is tudok hasznos dolgokat feltölteni.


----------



## Mamuka (2011 November 7)

Addig is népszerűsítem én is ezt a honlapot.


----------



## Mamuka (2011 November 7)

Remélem megismerkedem más tagokkal is.


----------



## Mamuka (2011 November 7)

Nagyszerűek a kézimunkák!


----------



## Mamuka (2011 November 7)

Néhány "eszem - iszom" receptet is kipróbáltam.


----------



## Mamuka (2011 November 7)

Nagyon finomak!


----------



## irenke87 (2011 November 7)

hello mindenki


----------



## irenke87 (2011 November 7)

ma regisztráltam erre az oldalra


----------



## irenke87 (2011 November 7)

jó hogy ide többször is irhatok


----------



## irenke87 (2011 November 7)

csak a két napot eleg lesz kivárni


----------



## irenke87 (2011 November 7)

nagyon jó kis oldalnak igérkezik


----------



## irenke87 (2011 November 7)

na már csak 10 hozzászólásra van szükségem


----------



## irenke87 (2011 November 7)

de azt meghagyom holnapra


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

Köszönöm


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

Köszi


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

kösz


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

köszi


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

köszike


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

köszöntem


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

köszönetem


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

köszönte


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

köszönt


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

köszön


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

köszö


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

kös


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

kö


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

k


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

öszönetem


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

szönetem


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

zönetem


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

önetem


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

netem


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

etem


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

tem


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

em


----------



## oggogg (2011 November 7)

m


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok!

Továbbra is keresem a Müszakis Természet dolgozatot 6-os és 7osztályost.
Elöre is köszönöm


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

1: Szép Napot mindenkinek!


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

2: Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal, örülök, hogy rátaláltam


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

3: Imádok olvasni, s itt rengeteg nagyszerű könyvet találtam.


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

4: a könyvek mellett szeretem a kreatív dolgokat, az egyénileg készített tárgyakat


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## hlacika (2011 November 7)

*Sziasztok*

Üdv. mindenkinek.


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

5: Nagyszerű ez az oldal, mert mindenre találok topikot.


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

6:kiss


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

7::88:


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

8::4:


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

9::99:


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

10::..:


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

11::111:


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

12::11:


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

13::--:


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

14:


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

15::8:


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

16::idea:


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

17:


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

18:


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

19::--:


----------



## kicsikocsi (2011 November 7)

20:köszi:9:


----------



## zsupu (2011 November 7)

*üdvözlet*

Köszönet minden feltöltönek


----------



## zsupu (2011 November 7)

*Hello*


----------



## zsupu (2011 November 7)

Köszike mindenkinek


----------



## irenke87 (2011 November 8)

helló mindenkinek. szép reggelt, legalább is itt Kárpátalján az van


----------



## irenke87 (2011 November 8)

még 1 napot kell várnom hogy állandó tag legyek


----------



## irenke87 (2011 November 8)

De valahogy csak kibirom


----------



## irenke87 (2011 November 8)

na még 5 hozzászólás kell


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

Remélem tényleg megtaláltam a 20 hozzászólásom helyszinét


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

Akkor kezdjunk is bele.


----------



## irenke87 (2011 November 8)

nem, elnéztem már csak három


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

Mikor rakenyszerul az ember, egesz kreativ is lehet. De hogyan? Ezt tudhatjátok meg a kovetkezo hozzászolasaimbol.


----------



## irenke87 (2011 November 8)

és akkor visszaszámlálás indul: 3


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

Szoval, az elmet kinyitjuk. Hiszen semmi tetje. mint gyerekkorban


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

majd omlik belolunk a hujeseg


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

ok, nincs csunya szo. ertve vagyunk


----------



## irenke87 (2011 November 8)

...2...


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

szoval, ott tartottam, hogy omlenek belolunk a furabbnal furabb gondolatok


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

es az izgi, hogy az egyik meg jo is lehet valamire


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

sok ez a 20, Ti mit gondoltok?


----------



## irenke87 (2011 November 8)

...1! És igen sikerült!!! már csak azt az egy napot kell még kivárnom. Köszi érte.


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

felenel vagyok, hip hip hurra


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

gratula irenke, megyek utanad...


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

miert nem koszoni meg nekem senki?


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

most latom, hogy egyedul maradtam


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

tarsasagban konnyebb lenne


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

a szojatekban is gyujtottem egy csomo pontot, de valahogy elvettek


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

remelem itt megmaradnak a hozzaszolasaim


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

mindjart ott is vagyunk, turelem


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

20 masodperc most soknak bizonyul


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

egyre gyorsabb vagyok, mar 10 mp is eleg a valaszomhoz. turelem


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

azt hiszem ez az utolso. koszi mindent. igazan szorakoztato volt


----------



## baabmaci (2011 November 8)

es ez a raadas


----------



## piros55 (2011 November 8)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## tenorista82 (2011 November 8)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


Kedves Melitta!


Nagyon szépen köszönöm az üzenetedet.Tudod,még új nekem ez a fórumozási téma,ezért köszönöm a jó tanácsaidat.Ja,és ha van időd,nézd meg a blogomat:http.hungaryreader.blogspot.com.Köszi mindent. 
Üdvözlettel 
Endre


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

Szeretnék jó zenéket megosztani mindenkivel , aki szereti a szépet.


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

De nem tudom mi legyen .....


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

......... a 20 üzenet?


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

.......ezért


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

.........muszály .......


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

......valamit.........


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

......kitalálni........


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

........bocsánat.....


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

........mindenkitől........


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

.....most......


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

.....csak........


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

....erre.......


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

.....jutotta.....


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

.......de......


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

......remélem........


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

......végre..........


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

........teljes.......


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

.......ülhet.......


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

.......a.......


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

.......már meg is van......
Minden jót kívánok minden kedves olvasónak!
Legyetek jók és boldogok!


----------



## rabal26 (2011 November 8)

Üdvözlettel: Rabal


----------



## zsupu (2011 November 9)

*üdvözlet mindenkinek*

Kérlek segitsetek a 20 hozzászólás megszerzésében. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## zsupu (2011 November 9)

*Sziasztok*

Ha sikerül hozzáférést nyernem akkor rengetek jó anyaggal segithetek szülőknek, óvodapedagógusoknak, tanitoknak.Remelem én is sok remek dolgot találok.


----------



## gabi4203 (2011 November 9)

Szép napot!


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

„Mi magunk legyünk a változás, amelyet látni szeretnénk a világban.”
/Gandhi/


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

_*„Ha igazad van, megengedheted magadnak, hogy megőrizd a nyugalmad. Ha nincs igazad, nem engedheted meg, hogy elveszítsd.”*_​​
_*/Gandhi/*_​


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

*„Először megtűrnek Téged, később nevetnek rajtad, később harcolnak ellened, majd győzöl.”*
*/Gandhi/*


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

*„Hitünknek valljuk, hogy a megtorlás a lét törvénye. Holott létünk törvénye: Önmagunk legyőzése.”*
*/Gandhi/*


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

„A különbség a között, amit megteszünk, és amire képesek lennénk, megváltoztathatná a Világot.”
/Gandhi/


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

*"Én jó vagyok, ha van miért, én hű vagyok, ha van kiért.
Én szeretek, ha kellemes, én szenvedek, ha érdemes.
De jónak lenni semmiért, és hűnek lenni senkiért….
Én erre várni nem tudok,hát csoda, hogy ha rossz vagyok?"*


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

*"A mosoly olyan, mint egy ablakban felgyúló fény, amellyel a lélek jelzi, hogy a szív otthon van."*


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

„Azt mondják, hogy egy pillanatig tart csak, hogy megtalálj egy különleges embert, egy óra, hogy értékeld, egy nap, hogy szeresd, de aztán egy egész élet, hogy elfelejtsd.”​


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

„Szeretem a virágokat” mondod, de mégis leszakítod őket; „Szeretem a fákat” - mondod, de mégis kivágod őket; és ezek után az emberek még mindig csodálkoznak, amikor valaki megijed, mikor azt mondják neki, hogy szeretik…


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

*"Ha koffein és cigaretta nélkül el tudod kezdeni a napot, mindig kedves vagy bármelyik tagod fájjon is, és minden nap képes vagy ugyanezt megtenni, megérted hogy szeretteid épp most nem tudnak időt szakítani rád, egy gazdag barátot nem szeretsz jobban egy szegénynél, hazugságok nélkül szembe tudsz nézni a világgal, a feszültséget képes vagy legyőzni orvosi segítség nélkül, el tudsz lazítani pia vagy fű nélkül, őszintén elmondhatod magadról hogy nincs benned előítélet fajta, nem, bőrszín, nemzetiség, politikai hovatartozás iránt, akkor majdnem elérted a fejlődésnek azt a szintjét, ahol a kutyád áll."*

* Temesi Ferenc*​


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

*,,Aki nem szeret, az a mosolyodat is gyűlöli. De én azt mondom: Aki a mosolyodat gyűlöli, az jobban szeret, mint bárki, csak fél téged szeretni, gyűlöl szeretni, de eközben epekedve vágyódik utánad."*


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

*Mosolygok! Ez a második legjobb dolog, amit a számmal csinálhatok… 
*


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

*...magamra nézek, 
és nem értem az embert. 
Mi ad újra, meg újra erőt, 
hitet, 
hogy mindig elölről kezdje, 
a sötétben vakon, 
és süketen tapogatózva; 
mi készteti, hogy továbbmenjen, 
mikor már százszor feladta... 
miért kezdi százegyszer is újra, 
miért kapaszkodik minden szalmaszálba, 
miért vél ismerősnek minden követ, 
mikor már csalódottan annyit eldobott: 
ez sem az, ami a célhoz vezethet. 
Cél! 
Nincs is cél, 
csak valami homályos emlék, 
ami után botorkál; 
miért áll fel, 
mikor annyiszor elesett, 
miért nem hisz a szónak: 
"bolondságot csinálsz magadból, 
a tavalyi hó nem található"; 
pedig olyan sokszor rádöbbent már, 
a fény, 
amit látni vélt nem is fény, 
csak a szeme káprázott, 
és mindezt csak azért, 
mert egyszer, 
valamikor, talán igaz sem volt, hogy volt... 
rámosolygott egy kedves szempár, 
és ezért a szempárért rója az utakat, 
hátha valahol még meglátható; 
*
*hosszú kilométereket, éveket képes 
egy irányba menetelni, csak mert, 
egy pillanatra látni vélte a: szeretetet!"*


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

*„…az élet nem főpróba. Élvezd amíg lehet.”*


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

*Nem elég hülyének lenni annak is kell látszani...*


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

*„Kapcsolatok célja nem az, hogy általuk rálelj a teljességre, hanem hogy általuk megoszd a teljességedet másokkal. Nem az, hogy felleld az örömöt, hanem hogy megoszd az örömödet. Nem az, hogy megtaláld a boldogságot, hanem hogy megoszd a boldogságodat.” *

*/ Neale Donald Walsch/*​


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

*Az emberek nagy részének a szerelmében van egy narcisztikus elem: vágyaikat rávetítik szerelmükre, és tulajdonképpen a másikról alkotott fantáziájukba szeretnek bele. S amikor kiderül, hogy a valóságban mégsem olyan, ő lesz a bűnös, amiért nem a szerelemben keletkezett fantáziánknak....*​


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

*Egy férfi eltéved a hőlégballonjával. Lejjebb ereszkedik, lenn a földön meglát egy nőt, és odakiált hozzá:- Elnézést, tudna nekem segíteni? Megígértem egy barátomnak, hogy találkozom vele, egy órával ezelőtt, de eltévedtem, és most azt sem tudom, hogy hol vagyok. A nő a földön így felel:- Ön egy hőlégballonban tartózkodik, körülbelül 10 méterrel a talaj felett. Az északi szélesség 40. és 41., illetve a nyugati hosszúság 59. és 60. foka között van. - Maga biztosan mérnök - mondja a hőlégballonos férfi. - Az vagyok - feleli a nő - Honnan tudta? A hőlégballonos férfi így válaszol:- Minden, amit mondott nekem, technikailag korrekt, de fogalmam sincs, hogy mit kezdjek az Öntől kapott információkkal, és az a helyzet, hogy még mindig nem tudom, hol vagyok. Őszintén szólva nem volt túlzottan segítségemre. Csak feltartott az utamban. A nő erre így vélekedik:- Maga pedig szerintem politikus. - Igen, - bólint a hőlégballonos férfi egyetértően - de ezt honnan tudta?A nő azt feleli:- Nem tudja, hogy hol van, sem azt, hogy hová tart. Jelenlegi pozíciójába a kedvező széljárás sodorta. Olyan ígéretet tett, amiről fogalma sincs, hogy hogyan fogja betartani, és a maga alatt lévő emberektől várja, hogy megoldják az Ön problémáit. Igazság szerint pontosan ugyanabban a helyzetben van, mint mielőtt találkoztunk, de állítása szerint most már én tehetek róla![FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

*[FONT=&quot]-.....de nem is voltam annyira berúgva!!!
[FONT=&quot] -Ezt komolyan mondod??! A földhöz vágtad a hörcsögömet és azt kiabáltad: "Pikachu téged választalak!" Azután bebújtál a szekrénybe és legalább egy órát azt kiabáltad, hogy az átjáró Narniába nem működik! Utána azt kiabáltad az autómra "OPTIMUS, tudom, hogy te vagy az, transzformáld át magad!" Az este hátralévő részét úgy töltötted, hogy kiengedted a medencét azzal az indokkal, hogy keresed Némót és mikor hazafele tartottál, átöleltél egy hajléktalant és azt mondtad neki: "Dumbledore, te élsz?!!"[/FONT][/FONT]*​


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

*Az öreg székely száz éves, és az újságíró elmegy hozzá, hogy meginterjúvolja.
- János bácsi, legyen szíves, mondjon nekünk az életéből egy vidám történetet.
Az öreg elkezdi:
- Már vagy nyolcvan éve történt, mikor a szomszédom átjött, és mondta, hogy nem találja a birkáit. Rögtön keresésükre indultunk vagy öten egy demizson pálinkával. Sokáig keresgéltük az eltévedt birkákat, és közben eliszogattuk a pálinkát. Mikor megtaláltuk a birkákat, mindet meghágtuk. Az volt ám a szórakozás!
Az újságíró gondolja, hogy ezt a történetet nem írhatja meg az újságban, és kéri az öreget, hogy meséljen neki másikat.
Az öreg megint elkezdi:
- Már vagy hetven éve történt, hogy a szomszédom átjött, hogy elszökött a felesége. Vagy öten a feleség keresésére indultunk egy demizson pálinkával. Sokáig keresgéltük az eltévedt feleséget, és közben eliszogattuk a pálinkát. Mikor megtaláltuk, mindannyian meghágtuk az asszonyt. Az volt ám a szórakozás!
Az újságíró ideges, mert ez a történet sem alkalmas arra, hogy megírja. Gondol egyet és így szól az öreghez:
- Jól van János bácsi, talán inkább hagyjuk a vidám történeteket. Nem történt magával a hosszú élete során valami szomorú, amiből az újságolvasók tanulhatnának?
Az öreg arca egyszerre elkomorodik:
- Már vagy ötven éve történt, hogy egyszer eltévedtem...*


----------



## monkli (2011 November 9)

*ADATOK, TÉNYEK...
*​*-A disznók orgazmusa 30 percig tart. (A következő életemben disznó akarok lenni...) -A csótány kilenc napig él a feje nélkül, mielőtt éhen hal. (Az a disznó még mindig nem megy ki a fejemből.) -Ha a falba vered a fejed, óránként 150 kalóriát égetsz el. (Ezt ne próbáld ki otthon, esetleg a munkahelyen.) -A hím imádkozó sáska nem tud párzani, amíg a feje a törzséhez kapcsolódik. A nőstény úgy kezdeményezi a szexet, hogy leszakítja a hím fejét. (Drágám, itthon vagyok. Mi a ...?) -A bolha a testhosszának 350-szeresére képes elugrani. Ez olyan, mintha egy ember átugrana egy focipályát hosszában. (30 perc. A mázlista disznó! El tudod ezt képzelni?) -A törpeharcsának több mint 27000 ízlelőbimbója van. (Mi lehet ennyire finom egy tó fenekén?) -Némelyik oroszlán 50-nél is többször párzik egy nap. (Még mindig disznó akarok lenni a következő életemben...inkább a minőség, mint a mennyiség). - A pillangók a lábukkal érzik az ízeket. (Ezt mindig is szerettem volna tudni.) -A legerősebb izmunk a nyelvben van. (Hmmmmmm.......) -A jobbkezes emberek átlagosan 9 évvel tovább élnek, mint a balkezesek. (Ha kétkezes vagyok, megfelezhetem a különbséget?) -Az elefánt az egyetlen állat, ami nem tud ugrani. (Ezt jó hallani.) -A macska vizelete ragyog fekete fényben. (Csak ezt nem tudom, mennyit fizetett a kormány, hogy ezt kiderítse.) -A strucc szeme nagyobb, mint az agya. (Az emberek között is ismerek egy pár ilyet.) -A tengeri csillagnak nincs agya. (Erre is tudok példát az emberek között.) -A jegesmedvék balkezesek. (Ha váltanak, tovább fognak élni.) -Csak az emberek és a delfinek használják a szexet örömszerzésre. (Hát a disznó?? A delfinek hallottak már a disznóról?) -Ha legalább egyszer elmosolyodtál, terjeszd ezeket a tényeket és küldd el őket valakinek, akinek mosolyt akarsz csalni az arcára. Vagyis küldd tovább mindenkinek! (És Isten áldja a disznót!)*


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

nagyon jok a peldak,koszonom


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

jok a fejleszto jatekok


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

koszonom,kellemes napot


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

Nagyon jo dolgok talalhatok itt,koszonet azoknak akik feltoltottek.


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

koszonom


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

koszonom


----------



## city856 (2011 November 9)

Sziasztok! új vagyok még itt, kolléganőimtől sok jót hallottam merről az oldalról,remélem mihamarabb sikerül állandó taggá válnom


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

Sziasztok! Hol szólhatok hozzá hússzor anélkül, hogy bárki kiakadna?


----------



## BRD (2011 November 9)

ITT:
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24285


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

1


----------



## bsteixner (2011 November 9)

És 20! Ezer köszönet!


----------



## zender (2011 November 9)

*Orvosos*

A hatéves Klárika meséli az anyjának:
- Anyu, Pistike azt mondta, hogy játsszunk doktorosat.
- Igen? - kérdezi aggódva az anyuka - És mit csinált veled Pistike?
- Semmi különöset, csak üldögélnem kellett egy órát a folyosón, aztán a kezembe nyomott egy halom receptet.


----------



## zender (2011 November 9)

*Internet*

Kutatások szerint az orvosok 46%-a használta már az internetes keresőket betegség tünetek beazonosítására. Tényleg, mikor legutóbb az orvosomnál jártam, azt mondta: "Sajnálom, uram, de önnek Server not responding-ja van."


_*- Jimmy Fallon*_


----------



## zender (2011 November 9)

A légi utasszállítás 1910-ben kezdődött és Ferdinand von Zeppelin nevéhez fűződik.


----------



## zender (2011 November 9)

A Ford egy új eszközt épít be az autókba, ami hangosan felolvassa az sms-eket a vezetőnek. Hát nem jó ötlet? Ezt a nagyszerű találmányt úgy is nevezik, hogy "utas".


_*- Conan O'Brien*_


----------



## zender (2011 November 9)

Egyik este bementem egy bárba. Üldögélek a pult mellett, mikor látom, hogy mellettem egy kicsi kínai fickó ül és kortyolgat. Kérdem tőle:
- Figyelj csak, értesz valamilyen küzdősporthoz, mint például karate, jiu-jitsu vagy kung fu?
A kínai felháborodva válaszol:
- Mi a fenének értenék ezekhez? Csak azért, mert kínai vagyok?
- Nem. - feleltem. - Azért mert az én sörömet iszod.


----------



## zender (2011 November 9)

Én, személy szerint úgy gondolom, a legfőbb előnye, hogy én vagyok a ház ura, hogy bármit kimondhatok itthon, amit csak akarok. Úgyse figyel rám a kutya sem.


----------



## zender (2011 November 9)

Egy fiú bemegy a patikába:
- Kérek három doboz óvszert.
Mire a patikus:
- Papírzacskót adja hozzá?
- Nem, köszönöm. Azért annyira nem ronda.


----------



## zender (2011 November 9)

*duda*

- Szoktál dudálni, ha egy vak gyalogos akar átmenni előtted az úton?
- Minek? Úgysem tudja leolvasni a rendszámomat.


----------



## zender (2011 November 9)

*Homár*

- Pincér! Ennek a homárnak csak egy ollója van.
- Biztos összeverekedett egy másik homárral és megsérült, uram.
- Akkor nekem a győztest hozza, kérem!


----------



## zender (2011 November 9)

*Majmok*

Kutatók bebizonyították, hogy a majmok képesek fényképről felismerni társaikat. Viszont az is kiderült, hogy a névmemóriájuk szörnyen rossz.


_*- Conan O'Brien*_


----------



## zender (2011 November 9)

*Panzió*

Egy kis panzióból reggel kijelentkezik egy vendég. A recepciós érdeklődik:
- Hogy érezte magát nálunk?
- Szörnyen. - feleli a férfi. - Az éjjel alig aludtam.15 percenként arra riadtam, hogy valami dübörög.
Nem sokkal ezután jön egy fiatal pár, őket is megszólítja az alkalmazott:
- Jó reggelt! Remélem, sikerült kipihenni magukat nálunk!
- Sajnos nem. - feleli a fiatalember. - Valaki a szomszéd szobában olyan hangosan horkolt, hogy negyedóránként átkopogtunk a falon, hogy hagyja abba.


http://vicclap.hu/idezet/Conan+O'Brien/


----------



## zender (2011 November 9)

*Légy*

Mindnyájan ismerjük a viccet, amelyik úgy kezdődik, hogy "Pincér!Egy légy van a levesemben!...". Most nézzük más karakterek szemszögéből eme vicc kezdetét:
A béka: - Pincér! Nincs légy a levesemben!
A kannibál: - Pincér! Légy a levesemben!
Az etióp: - Pincér! Hol a leves a légy mellől?
Az eszperente: - Eledeles! E levesben repdesnek!
A pók: - Pincér! Leves van a legyemben!
A kancsal: - Pincér! Két légy van a levesemben!
A gyáva: - Pincér! Egy légy...izé...á, semmi, semmi


----------



## zender (2011 November 9)

**

Többen mondták, hogy állandóan összeesküvés elméleteket gyártok.
Bárcsak tudnám, hogy ezért mennyi pénzt kaptak az oroszoktól!


----------



## zender (2011 November 9)

*Középkorú*

Középkorú az, aki már annyi emberrel találkozott, hogy minden új arc egy másik arcra emlékezteti. 

_*- Ogden Nash*_


----------



## fmartea (2011 November 9)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## zender (2011 November 9)

*Alvás*

A tanár a történelem órán észreveszi, hogy a hátsó padban az egyik diák elaludt. Odaszól a padtársának:
- Ádám, fiam, ébreszd csak fel a társadat!
Mire Ádám:
- A tanár úr altatta el, akkor tessék fel is ébreszteni!


----------



## zender (2011 November 9)

*Jean-Claude Van Damme*

Jean-Claude Van Damme a Frédi és Bénit nézve tanult meg angolul.


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

koszonom


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

l


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

nagyon jo dolgokat raktatok fel


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

tanulsagos


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

......


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

imadok a gyerekekkel foglalkozni


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

,,,


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

llll


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

....


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

----------


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

,.,.,


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

.-.-.--


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

,,,


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

??????


----------



## csibe224 (2011 November 9)

l


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

1. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

2. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

3. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

4. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

5. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

6. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

7. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

8. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

9. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

10. hozzászólásom (a fele már megvan)


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

11. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

12. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

13. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

14. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

15. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

16. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

17. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

18. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

19. hozzászólásom


----------



## Apa602 (2011 November 9)

20. hozzászólásom (na végre)


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

Sziasztok


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

Kell a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

Mér meg is van 2


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

és most jön a 4.


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

5.


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

6.


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

7.


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

8.


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

9.


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

és a 10.


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

11.


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

12.


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

13.


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

14.


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

15.


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

16.


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

17.


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

18.


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

19.


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

20.


----------



## Kissyfur (2011 November 9)

csak összejött a 20


----------



## blackcat666 (2011 November 9)

ajaj. ittvagyok


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

Láv, písz mindenkinek


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

2


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)




----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

www.youtube.com


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

5


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

60+6=66


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

7.


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

nyolcadik


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

kilencedik


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

tizedik


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

tizenegyedik hozzászólásom, itt, élőben.


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

12+12+12+12+12


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

13-13-13-13-13


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

tizennégy


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

tizenöt


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

tizenhatésnullaegészöttized


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

17171717171717171717171717171717171717171717171717171717


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

18.18.18.18.18.18.18.18.18.18.18.18.18.18.18.18.18.18.18.18.18.18.18.18.


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

ti-zen-ki-len-ce-dik-hoz-zá-szó-lás


----------



## We.Rush (2011 November 10)

202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020202020


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

kezdődik


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

19


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

18


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

17


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

16


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

15


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

14


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

13


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

12


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

11


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

10


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

9


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

8


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

7


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

6


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

5


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

4


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

3


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

2


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

1


----------



## Anikusz (2011 November 10)

Köszönöm szépen ezt a lehetőséget!!


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

sziasztok


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

9


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

8


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

7


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

6


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

5


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

4


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

3


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

2


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

:0:


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

:0::0:


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

nekem 1


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

:0::0::0:


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

:0::0::0::0:


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

:0::0::0::0::0::0:


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

:0::0::0::0::0::0::0:


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

:0::0::0::0::0::0::0::0::0:


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

4


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

3


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

2


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

köszi


----------



## Freeze (2011 November 10)

x


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

2


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

3


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

4


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

5


----------



## Drape (2011 November 10)

Én viszont miért nem tudok letölteni? Ez már a 22. hozzászólásom és még csak nem is ma regisztráltam. :-(


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

6


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

7


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

Sziasztok!
számolok 20-ig, köszi a türelmet

1.


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

2


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

Ez itt a 3


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

Ez itt a 4


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

*Jelen*

Én is jelen vagyok


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

Ez itt az 5


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

Ez itt 6


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

7.


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

8.


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

9.


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

10.


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

11.


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

12.


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

13.


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

14.


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

15.


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

16.


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

17.


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

18.


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

19.


----------



## kuzmann.agi (2011 November 10)

20. Nagyon köszönöm a türelmeteket!


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

köszi


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

ja hogy így is lehet számozva


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

akkor 3


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

és a 4


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

6


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

8


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

10


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

12


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

14


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

16


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

18


----------



## GhostDUCK (2011 November 10)

köszi a türelmet


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

7


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

ez már 9


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

10


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

11


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

12


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

13


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

14


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

15


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

16


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

17


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

Sziasztok!Örülök, hogy rátok találtam.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

Szóval itt a 20 hsz összegyűjtése a lényeg. Látom van aki csak számokat írt. Így is lehet? Nem rossz.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

Nos, akkor kezdjük a számolást. Ez a 3. üzenetem.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

4.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

5.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

6.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

7.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

8.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

9.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

10.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

11.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

12.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

13.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

14.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

15.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

16.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

17.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

18.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

19.


----------



## sunshine2009 (2011 November 10)

És 20. Köszönöm!!!!!


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

18


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

igen, remélem így is lehet 
19


----------



## foisti (2011 November 10)

és köszi a türelmet, 20


----------



## Lengyelné Szilvi (2011 November 10)

Jó, hogy így is lehet!


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

Köszönöm


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget :smile:


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

Köszönöm a lehetősége


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

Köszönöm a lehetős


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

Köszönöm a lehető


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

8


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

9


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

10


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

11


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

12


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

13


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

14


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

15


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

16


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

17


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

18


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

19


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

És..... CÉÉÉÉL!!


----------



## fintai (2011 November 10)

Így sem jó


----------



## suicidal13 (2011 November 10)

Sziasztok!

Beköszöntem


----------



## qlisacl (2011 November 10)

1


----------



## qlisacl (2011 November 10)

2


----------



## qlisacl (2011 November 10)

3


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

mennyi bonyodalom


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

megvolt az egyD


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

es most komolyan ertelmes megjegyzeseket varnak ide?!


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

a*a az a^2-et


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

kisangyalom


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

b*b az b^2


----------



## liba74 (2011 November 10)

Sziasztok. Minek ez a 20 hozzászólás??? hmmm...


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

kisangyalom..


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

kettonek


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

osszege


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

Pi-


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

ta-


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

go-


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

rasz


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

te-


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

te


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

leee


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

salalalallalaaaa.....


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

meg csak 3


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

megcsak 1xD


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

the end


----------



## ella8687 (2011 November 10)

legyen egy raadas


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

sziasztok


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

szeretném


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

összegyűjteni


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

a húsz


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

hozzászólást


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

és letölteni


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

a már


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

régóta


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

keresett


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

könyveket.


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

na már


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

csak


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

8 db


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

hozzászólás


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

van


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

hátra.


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

Huh,


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

ez sokkal


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

kevesebb


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

időbe telt


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

mint gondoltam


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

Elvileg átléptem a 20-at.


----------



## darkchucky (2011 November 10)

namost


----------



## Erbszt (2011 November 11)

Ha valami folyékony, még nem biztos, hogy lötyög.


----------



## caca71 (2011 November 11)

Sziasztok!
új tag vagyok ,nagyon érdekel a téma,20 hozzászólást kell szereznem. Hogy csináljam?


----------



## caca71 (2011 November 11)

Számol a gép?


----------



## caca71 (2011 November 11)

Igen


----------



## caca71 (2011 November 11)

Nagyon jó oldal.


----------



## caca71 (2011 November 11)

20 hozzászólásom meg van


----------



## caca71 (2011 November 11)

Lehet hogy csak 1 napja regisztráltam?


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

Köszönöm a regisztráció lehetőségét!


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

Én is új tag vagyok.


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

A 48 órás időtartam a regisztráció időpontjától, v. a 20.hozzászólástól számítódik?


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

Köszönöm, ha valaki tud segíteni és válaszol!


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

alma


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

körte


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

tavasz


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

nyár


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

tíz


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

kilenc


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

nyolc


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

hét


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

hat


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

öt


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

négy


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

három


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

kettő


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

egy


----------



## Rentila (2011 November 11)

megvan a 20


----------



## delta2 (2011 November 12)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek, szép napot!


----------



## judit1116 (2011 November 12)

Hello!


----------



## judit1116 (2011 November 12)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## Kati7576 (2011 November 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## blackcat666 (2011 November 12)

na, akkor gyűjtögetek itt


----------



## blackcat666 (2011 November 12)

jé, meg is van


----------



## moncsi001 (2011 November 12)

Sziasztok, még én is új vagyok. Látom , más is gyűjti a hozzászólást


----------



## moncsi001 (2011 November 12)

De, ahogy elnézem, egyedül vagyok  Hát senki se nincsen itten?


----------



## moncsi001 (2011 November 12)

Ja, értem már, ezért bolondok háza, mert az ember fia, vagy lánya, magához írogat


----------



## geopoki (2011 November 12)

itt vagyok én is


----------



## geopoki (2011 November 12)

me gitt is


----------



## geopoki (2011 November 12)

sőt itt is


----------



## geopoki (2011 November 12)

szóljatok hozzám is 

mert ez egy hozzászólás


----------



## geopoki (2011 November 12)

kicsit uncsi ez igy


----------



## geopoki (2011 November 12)

vajon mi az értelme?


----------



## geopoki (2011 November 12)

már csak kettő


----------



## geopoki (2011 November 12)

egy... vagy egy se:


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

19


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

18


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

17


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

16


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

15


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

14


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

13


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

12


----------



## andris1004 (2011 November 13)

11


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

sziasztok új vagyok itt jó ez az oldal. (19)


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

19


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

18


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

17


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

16


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

15


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

14


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

13


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

12


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

11


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

10


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

9


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

8


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

7


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

6


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

5


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

4


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

3


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

2


----------



## laci0924 (2011 November 13)

1


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönjük!!


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Nagyon sok mindent megtaláltan itt köszönöm!


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönjük!


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést.


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönjük!


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést.


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést.


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést.


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést.


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést..


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést...


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést...


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést.


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést....


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést.


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést.,


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést.,,


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést.,,,


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést.,,,,


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést.,,,,,


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést.,,,,,,,


----------



## mihail81 (2011 November 13)

Szeretnék letölteni, viszont nincs 20 db hozzászolásom. Tehát most legyártok huszat. Elnézést. ,,,,,,


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Köszönöm!


----------



## andrea780721 (2011 November 13)

Tetszik a fórum!


----------



## ryaa81 (2011 November 13)

Nagyon köszönöm a sok segítséget!


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

Szóval ez már a 4. hozzászólás, de itt még csak az első.


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

5.


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

6


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

7


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

8


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

9


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

10


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

11


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

12


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

13


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

14


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

15


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

16


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

17


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

18


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

19


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

20


----------



## lontos (2011 November 13)

21


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

1. Sziasztok!


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

2. nekem is


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

3. el kéne


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

4. számolnom


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

5. 20-ig.


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

6. na hol is kezdjem?


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

7. hét


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

8. Nyóc


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

9. kilenc


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

10. amúgy lehet, hogy szólánc értelmesebb lenne


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

11. alma


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

12. aligátor


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

13. repülőgép


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

14. paprika


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

15. alagút


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

16. tutaj


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

17. Jancsi


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

18. irón


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

19. na még egy


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

20. kész


----------



## tf91 (2011 November 13)

21. Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget!


----------



## fantanyuszi (2011 November 13)

Remelem muxik ez a 20 hozzaszolasos dolog


----------



## fantanyuszi (2011 November 13)

En is elek ezzel a lehetoseggel.


----------



## fantanyuszi (2011 November 13)

Hat akkor rajta, meg 14 uzi van hatra...


----------



## fantanyuszi (2011 November 13)

Mar csak 13.


----------



## fantanyuszi (2011 November 13)

Ez lesz a 12.


----------



## fantanyuszi (2011 November 13)

Ne legyek ilyen gyors? 11 jon meg.


----------



## fantanyuszi (2011 November 13)

Na jo, meg 10 lessszzzz


----------



## fantanyuszi (2011 November 13)

Es jon a visszaszamolas: 9


----------



## fantanyuszi (2011 November 13)

Majd 8.


----------



## fantanyuszi (2011 November 13)

7, mint 7 gonosz


----------



## fantanyuszi (2011 November 13)

Mar csak 6


----------



## fantanyuszi (2011 November 13)

Szuper, 5 es kesz


----------



## fantanyuszi (2011 November 13)

na 4?


----------



## fantanyuszi (2011 November 13)

3 2 1...


----------



## fantanyuszi (2011 November 13)

2 es kesz


----------



## fantanyuszi (2011 November 13)

es uccso


----------



## Anita2840 (2011 November 13)

*Hozzászólás*

Üdvözlök Mindenkit! Azt még nem tudom, hogy hogyan kell hozzászólni, de most megpróbálom. Óvodapedagógus vagyok immár 23 éve, közoktatási szakértő 10 éve. Jelenleg egyetemre járok és nagyo szeretnék aktív tag lenni. Ígérem igyekszem!


----------



## Anita2840 (2011 November 13)

Alig várom, hogy lássam a verseket, sajna még nem férek hozzá! Üdv.


----------



## rpetra (2011 November 13)

Szuper,hogy itt vagyok!


----------



## bajszi73 (2011 November 13)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


 Ez az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

1. hozzászólásom


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

ez meg a második


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

A Karády kottákra hajtok


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

4. hsz Kellenek a kották...


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

5. hsz kotta ügyben


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

na ez a hatodik


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

ezért nem fogtok innen kirúgni??? 7. hsz


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

Nem is értem, miért van erre szükség 8. hsz


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

Főleg, hogy a moderátorok is segítik 9. hsz


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

10 hsz két napot nehezen várok


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

11 hsz remélem pontosak a kották


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

12 vagy inkább azt remélem, hogy eredetiek


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

13 annyi botfülű lejegyzést láttam már


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

14. kotta


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

15. várok két napot, aztán rosz lesz a link....


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

16 ja igen a rossz az két sz bocs


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

17 ezt az agymenést


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

18 már csak három hsz


----------



## bajszi73 (2011 November 13)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


 Szia


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

19 és ez a 20 mp-es szabály


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

20 hsz és íme a huszadik


----------



## Yaman (2011 November 13)

21 a biztonság kedvéért itt a 21. és 48 óra...


----------



## bajszi73 (2011 November 13)

boncsaba írta:


> tztztuzi


 Szia


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

A "Köszönöm" gomb már hozzászólásnak minősül?


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

Bocs, ha hülyeségeket kérdezek


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

Még új vagyok


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

Na akkor ez a 4.


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

és az 5.


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

a 6.


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

a 7.


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

a 8.


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

érdekes feltétel...
9.


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

vajon mi az értelme?
10.


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

11.


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

12.


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

13.


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

14.


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

15.


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

16.


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

Kicsi Laura babám szépen alszik...
17.


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

18.


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

19.


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

21.


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

éssssss még 48 óra...


----------



## Ayiana (2011 November 14)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget a hozzászólások összegyűjtéséhez!!!!


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

szia


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

gyüjtsünk


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

egy


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

megérett a meggy


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

kettő


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

csipkebokor vessző


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

három


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

te vagy az én párom


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

négy


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

biz oda nem mégy


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

öt


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

megérett a tök


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

hat


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

hasad a pad


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

hét


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

rétest süt a pék


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

nyolc


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

üres a polc


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

kilenc


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

kis Ferenc


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

tíz


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

tiszta víz


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

ha nem tiszta vidd vissza
majd a csacsi megissza


----------



## thanthor (2011 November 14)

Köszönöm


----------



## Pataine (2011 November 14)




----------



## Pataine (2011 November 14)

((9()()()


----------



## Pataine (2011 November 14)

kkkk


----------



## Pataine (2011 November 14)

121


----------



## Pataine (2011 November 14)

41654614


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

Szeretnék összegyüjteni 20 hozzászólást, valaki segít ebben?


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

Látom hiába próbálkozom nem vevő rá senki.


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

Elég kellemetlen magammal beszélgetni.


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

De viszont gyülnek az üzeneteim.


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

Ez elment vadászni.


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

Ez meglőtte.


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

Ez haza vitte.


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

Ez megsütötte.


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

Ez az iciri-piciri újjam meg fáj.


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

Egy meg egy az kettő.


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

Kétszer kettő néha öt.


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

Szevasz tavasz itt a nyár.


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

Egy.


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

Kettő.


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

Három.


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

Négy.


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

Öt.


----------



## Hypla (2011 November 14)

Hat.


----------



## miti84 (2011 November 14)

*:d*

:d


----------



## miti84 (2011 November 14)

:d


----------



## miti84 (2011 November 14)

Nagyon jo


----------



## benczikildi (2011 November 14)

*Gyógyító mesék*

Ajánlom minden óvodáskorú gyermeknek. Nagyon jó!!!


----------



## benczikildi (2011 November 14)

*2*

Köszönöm az ötleteket!


----------



## benczikildi (2011 November 14)

*3*

Köszönöm az ötleteket!


----------



## benczikildi (2011 November 14)

*4*

Köszönöm az ötleteket!


----------



## benczikildi (2011 November 14)

*5*

Köszönöm az ötleteket!


----------



## benczikildi (2011 November 14)

*6*

Köszönöm az ötleteket!


----------



## benczikildi (2011 November 14)

Köszönöm!
Elég, ha csak 20-szór neked megköszönöm?


----------



## Katica66 (2011 November 14)

*fejlesztőped.*

Nagyon tetszenek az olvasott címek,szeretnék több anyagot is elolvasni!


----------



## Katica66 (2011 November 14)

Tanítói munkámban sok anyagot tudnék hasznosítani,még sehol nem láttam ilyen jó dolgokat együtt


----------



## Katica66 (2011 November 14)

Az egyik csoporttársamtól kaptam ezt a címet,remélem sikerül jó anyagokat letölteni!


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

Gondolom, elég


----------



## Katica66 (2011 November 14)

Differenciáló _fejlesztő óravázlatot keresek alsótagozatban.Tud valaki segíteni?


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

Nekem is


----------



## Katica66 (2011 November 14)

Hol találok még hasonló oldalakat?


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

Ez a vadász


----------



## marci2011a (2011 November 14)

*Hello*

asd


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

Ez a gyilkos.


----------



## marci2011a (2011 November 14)

*hello*

asd


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

Ez a taxis


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

Ez a szakács


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

Halad


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

csak lassan


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

még egy


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

érdekesen számol


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

Várni is kell kicsit


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

Minnyá annyi


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

Mennyi annyi?


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

A disznyóknak kell minnyá mennyi ennyi annyi.


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

Köszönet Bödőcs Tibornak érte


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

Egyébként nem tudom, hogy jutottam volna el 16-ig


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

Talán Kőhalmit hívtam volna segítségül


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

Vagy Besenyő Pista bácsit


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

20!!


----------



## Illúziónyista (2011 November 14)

Ezt nem hittem volna az elején


----------



## ity81 (2011 November 14)

sziasztok


----------



## ity81 (2011 November 14)

szep estet mindenkinek!


----------



## ity81 (2011 November 14)

gyujtenem kell a hozzaszolasokat....


----------



## ity81 (2011 November 14)

azert hogy tudjam hasznalni az oldalt


----------



## ity81 (2011 November 14)

remelem sikerulni fog


----------



## ity81 (2011 November 14)

alig varom hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## ity81 (2011 November 14)

da addig meg van


----------



## ity81 (2011 November 14)




----------



## ity81 (2011 November 14)

da lassan osszegyul


----------



## ity81 (2011 November 14)

nemsokara itt a Karacsony


----------



## ity81 (2011 November 14)

De elobb a Mikulas jonn


----------



## ity81 (2011 November 14)

mit is kerjek tole?


----------



## ity81 (2011 November 14)

ti mit kernetek?


----------



## ity81 (2011 November 14)

kerlek segitsetek?


----------



## ity81 (2011 November 14)

???


----------



## ity81 (2011 November 14)

es meg a 20 ha jo lattam


----------



## ity81 (2011 November 14)

koszonom a turelmeteket


----------



## bajszi73 (2011 November 14)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


 a


----------



## barabonc (2011 November 15)

Szervusztok, talaltam egy jo hangoskonyvet ezert vagyok itt. Forumozni viszont nem szeretek, de azert probalkozom.
Koszi


----------



## miti84 (2011 November 15)

koszi


----------



## miti84 (2011 November 15)

hi


----------



## miti84 (2011 November 15)

:O b


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


Köszönöm szépen a segítséget.......


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

13


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

14


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

helló helló...........


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

Üdvözlök mindenkit szép jó napot........


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

h............


----------



## Zsamanna (2011 November 15)

Üdv! Rengeteg lehetőséget adtok a csatlakozásra! Ez szuper!


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

15


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

16


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

17


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

18


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

19


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

20


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

21


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

22


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

23


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

24


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

25


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

26


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

27


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

28


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

29


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

30


----------



## FARKASCICA (2011 November 15)

Remélem sikerült....??,


----------



## delta2 (2011 November 15)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek, szép jó napot kívánok

Delta


----------



## Zsamanna (2011 November 15)

Nagyon jó, rengeteg ötletet ad a munkámhoz..


----------



## Zsamanna (2011 November 15)

Idén lekéstem róla! de jövőre feltétlenül kipróbáljuk a gyerekekkel!


----------



## psanyipsanyi (2011 November 15)

1


----------



## Zsamanna (2011 November 15)

Nagyon sok ötletet kaptam az oldalról....köszönöm!


----------



## Zsamanna (2011 November 15)

Lehet a témákat megjelölni valahogyan, hogy könnyebben megtaláljam, ha újra belépek?


----------



## Zsamanna (2011 November 15)

marila írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Ez az én karácsonyi oldalam. Nézzétek még!
> http://tarkabarka.gportal.hu/
> 
> Szép napot mindenkinek!




Nagyon jó az oldal! Sok segítséget fog adni advent idején! Köszönöm!


----------



## Zsamanna (2011 November 15)

Kedves AndiC az Eltévedt őzike ovis feldolgozása engem is érdekelne, kérlek tedd fel újra a csatolást...!
Köszönöm!


----------



## Zsamanna (2011 November 15)

Magdi700812 írta:


> <link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:/Users/WINDOW%7E1/AppData/Local/Temp/msoclip1/01/clip_filelist.xml"><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} p {margin-right:0cm; mso-margin-top-alt:auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt:auto; margin-left:0cm; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} p.Default, li.Default, div.Default {mso-style-nameefault; mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; mso-layout-grid-align:none; text-autospace:none; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman"; color:black;} @page Section1 {size:612.0pt 792.0pt; margin:70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt 70.85pt; mso-header-margin:35.4pt; mso-footer-margin:35.4pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style> *Gyenes István: Karácsonyfa*<o>></o>>​ Szobám
> sarkában a
> békesség fája
> zöld ruháján sok
> ...


Nagyon aranyos ez a fenyő alakú vers!


----------



## psanyipsanyi (2011 November 15)

2


----------



## psanyipsanyi (2011 November 15)

3


----------



## psanyipsanyi (2011 November 15)

4


----------



## psanyipsanyi (2011 November 15)

5


----------



## psanyipsanyi (2011 November 15)

6


----------



## psanyipsanyi (2011 November 15)

7


----------



## pepush (2011 November 15)

Sziasztok! Csak szeretném összeszedni a 20 hsz-t.


----------



## pepush (2011 November 15)

Remélhetőleg később csatlakozom valamilyen fórumhoz, és már nem lesz ezzel problémám.


----------



## pepush (2011 November 15)

Azonban jelenleg csak szeretnék egy ezoterikus anyagot letölteni.


----------



## pepush (2011 November 15)

Remélem ez nem off...


----------



## pepush (2011 November 15)

Egyébként nagyon szuper az oldal, imádom... imádnám


----------



## pepush (2011 November 15)

Köszönöm, hogy meghallgattatok.


----------



## szaszern (2011 November 15)

*ujra kell regisztrálnom?*

SziasztoK!
Mi az oka, hogy már nem tudok a fórunról letőlteni semmit??!!
Ismézeljem, meg a 20 hozzászólást ,és akkor megint lesz lehetőségem letőlteni??


----------



## noraneni (2011 November 15)

5


----------



## noraneni (2011 November 15)

10


----------



## noraneni (2011 November 15)

11


----------



## noraneni (2011 November 15)

12


----------



## noraneni (2011 November 15)

13


----------



## noraneni (2011 November 15)

14


----------



## noraneni (2011 November 15)

15


----------



## noraneni (2011 November 15)

16


----------



## noraneni (2011 November 15)

17


----------



## noraneni (2011 November 15)

18


----------



## noraneni (2011 November 15)

19


----------



## noraneni (2011 November 15)

20


----------



## noraneni (2011 November 15)

21


----------



## Katka.24 (2011 November 15)

Sziasztok!
A 20 értelmes hozzászólás mit takar? Tetszik a fórum, így nem csak a letöltések miatt regisztráltam, de nem értem miért kell várnom 2 teljes napot.. Na mindegy várok. 
Szép napot annak aki ezt elolvassa!


----------



## Katka.24 (2011 November 15)

Ha csak így írogatok ide, az is számít? például ezt már 2.nak veszik gondolom na mindegy inkább szétnézek még..


----------



## Sanshii (2011 November 15)

Értelmes.


----------



## pamacska1 (2011 November 15)

Helló


----------



## somelier (2011 November 15)

kezdem újra (pontosabban folytatom...)


----------



## somelier (2011 November 15)

pár hónapja találtam rá a fórmumra.


----------



## somelier (2011 November 15)

De legalább végre ez egy normális hely.


----------



## somelier (2011 November 15)

9


----------



## somelier (2011 November 15)

10


----------



## somelier (2011 November 15)

Xi.


----------



## somelier (2011 November 15)

12


----------



## somelier (2011 November 15)

13 - nekem szerencsés


----------



## angyalkám (2011 November 15)

*angyalkám*

:9:Régen voltam itt! és jó étvágyat kivánok a Kedves Klub társaknak!


----------



## polie (2011 November 15)

Szép képeket gyüjtöttetek össze.Elismerésem érte.....


----------



## polie (2011 November 15)

Köszönöm!


----------



## polie (2011 November 15)

Nekem nem sikerül felraknom ide képeket


----------



## KGab (2011 November 15)

Köszöntök mindenkit


----------



## somelier (2011 November 15)

14


----------



## morzsa16 (2011 November 15)

Kösziiii!!!!!


----------



## somelier (2011 November 15)

Tzenötödik


----------



## somelier (2011 November 15)

Na még egy (majd csak elfogy ;-)


----------



## somelier (2011 November 15)

na még egy kicsi...


----------



## somelier (2011 November 15)

ráadásként.


----------



## margóka79 (2011 November 15)

A másik fórum helyen nem írták, hogy a hozzászolás értlemesnek kell lennie! Felelegesn írogattam a kódot!


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

Sziasztok!
Új tagként, bocs, még csak tag jelölt, próbálgatom a "szárnyaimat". Az első próbálkozásom elégé gyatra lett, remélem ez már jobban sikerül.
Köszönöm a segítséget, és "útbaigazítást" remélem, jó helyen írogatok.


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

Anthony de Mello

Bölcsesség

A Mester mindig örömmel hallotta, ha az emberek elismerték tudatlanságukat.
- A bölcsesség egyenes arányban növekszik a tudatlanságunk beismerésével - állította.
-Ha belátod, hogy nem vagy olyan bölcs, mint ahogy tegnap vélted magadról, akkor ma már bölcsebb vagy.


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

Úgy élni a világban, hogy nem ismerjük a világ értelmét olyan, mintha egy nagy könyvtárban bóklásznánk, de meg sem érintenénk a könyveket.
The Secret Teachings of All Ages


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

Ám egyetlen legenda sem volt olyan tartós, mint a tizenhárom szellemé, akik állítólag az épületben kísértettek. A várostervező Pierre L'Enfant szellemét gyakran vélték látni a termekben bolyongva, hogy végre megkapja a fizetségét, ami immár kétszáz éve késik.
Dan Brown "Az elveszett jelkép"


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

Az életben semmi jó nem vész el igazán. Az ember része marad, jellemének alkotóeleme. 
Rosamunde Pilcher "Kagylókeresők"


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

Remélem nem gond, hogy "kedvenceimet " hívtam segítségül, mert nincs mindig ihlete az embernek, hogy mit, miről írjon?!


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

Még mielőtt, folytatnám, más idézetekkel, egy elég romantikus alkat vagyok, sok minden érdekel, először is a jó könyvek, imádom a természetet, és nagyon zavar, hogy tudatósan tönkre tesszük!!!!
Szeretem az állatokat, a kedvenceim a macskafélék, és a kutyák.


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

Mindent, amit most körbevesz téged - beleértve azokat a dolgokat is, amelyekkel elégedetlen vagy -, te vonzottál magadhoz. Tudom, hogy ezt nem könnyű megemészteni.
Dr. Joe Vitale


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

Igen és szeretem a jó zenét, az őszt, a csodálatos színeivel!!!! Mindig festeni szeretnék, az ősz ihlet meg, csak a tehetséggel van gondom??????


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

Lehet összehozni 20 üzenetet egy nap alatt? Én megpróbálom.... Ha ez kicsit túlzás a részemről, elnézést!


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

Akkor folytatom, érdekelnek még: az ezotéria, az agykontroll, a mandala. Olvastam keveset a keleti kultúrákról.


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

Ha felismered, hogy az életedben jelentkező problémák feloldásának a titka nem az, hogy a külső körülményeken próbálsz megváltoztatni, hanem az, ha önmagadat belülről átalakítod, nyertél.
Balogh Béla "A tudatalatti tízparancsolata"


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

Füstbement terv

Egész uton - hazafelé -
Azon gondolkodtam:
Miként fogom szólítani
Rég nem látott anyám?

Mit mondok majd először is
Kedvest, szépet neki?
Midőn, mely bölcsőm ringatá,
A kart terjeszti ki.


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

A márciusi szél, mondogatta anyám, rossz szél. De hiába: akkor is szívderítő; a fák nedve kering benne, ózontól és a távoli tenger sós párájától illatos. Jó hónap a március; február már kiviharzik a hátsó ajtón, a tavasz az ajtók előtt várakozik. 
Joanne Harris "Csokoládé"


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

A csúcs felé az élet mind zordabbá válik - erősödik a hideg, nő a felelősség.
Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

Az elmúlt tíz évben másfajta szépségre tett szert: szigorú és ellentmondást nem tűrő szépségre. Pontosan annak látszott, ami volt: mérhetetlen hatalmú és vagyonú asszonynak.
Barbara Taylor Bradford "Egy gazdag nő"


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

A gésák között járja egy mondás, hogy az a nap, amikor egy gésajelölt debütál, olyan, mint amikor a hernyóból pillangó lesz.
Arthur Golden "Egy gésa emlékiratai"


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

Az elmúlt napok esőzései teljesen elolvasztották a havat; ahol nemrégiben még fehér dunyha alatt láttam a pázsitot, most az ismerős, téli álmát alvó, barna fű látványa fogadott.
Nicholas Sparks "Mindig van holnap"


----------



## keresztúr (2011 November 15)

Remélem, hogy ha valaki elolvasta az üzeneteimet, nem unatkozott!!! Amiből idéztem, azok mind kedvenc regényeim, verseim. 
Jó éjt! Nálunk most éppen este tíz óra van!!!


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 15)

Sziasztok! 
Új vagyok még itt, remélem sikerül az állandó tagságot elérni. Tetszik az oldal rendszere, felépítése. Így este egy J.R. Ward idézettel köszönök el tőlete. Szép estét mindenkinek!
"Ne azt nézd, hogy mit várnak el tőled, vagy milyen szerepet kell játszanod, hanem azt, amit te magad akarsz."


----------



## ribivan (2011 November 16)

Jó az oldal!


----------



## ribivan (2011 November 16)

Imádom a keresztszemezést!


----------



## ribivan (2011 November 16)

Én is fogok feltölteni mintákat!


----------



## ribivan (2011 November 16)

Már alig várom hogy leteljen a 2 nap!!!!


----------



## ribivan (2011 November 16)

Jó hogy itt tudok 20 üzenetet szerezni!


----------



## ribivan (2011 November 16)

7


----------



## ribivan (2011 November 16)

Tiszaújvárosból van valaki?


----------



## ribivan (2011 November 16)

még 5 üzi


----------



## ribivan (2011 November 16)

még 4


----------



## ribivan (2011 November 16)

még 3


----------



## ribivan (2011 November 16)

még 2!!!!!


----------



## ribivan (2011 November 16)

eeeeegggggyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ribivan (2011 November 16)

megvaaaan!


----------



## mikigyerek (2011 November 16)

Bár már nagyon-nagyon régen nem írtam erre az oldalra, de úgy látom, hogy a sok letölteni vágyó nem érti ennek a közösségnek az irányelveit! Nem azért kell bizonyos időnek és megfelelő számu hozzászólásnak megtörténnie, hogy kicsesszünk veletek, hanem azért, hogy megismerkedjetek ennek az oldalnak a tagjaival és céljaival.


----------



## kosarasimi (2011 November 16)

*Üdv*



Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


Sziasztok!
Szeretnék beköszönni, én még kezdő vagyok, nem tudom mikor hova kell belépni, hogy az üzenetek regisztrálva legyenek. Szeretnék a 20.-ig legalább eljutni, hogy teljeskörű tag legyek.


----------



## vpanda (2011 November 16)

hát akkor jelen és üdv mindenkinek


----------



## B-Ria (2011 November 16)

Én is.


----------



## etok (2011 November 16)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## etok (2011 November 16)

Na sehol senki. Így jártam


----------



## etok (2011 November 16)

Akkor most kivel beszélgessek?


----------



## etok (2011 November 16)

Majd magammal.


----------



## etok (2011 November 16)

?????


----------



## etok (2011 November 16)

Egy kicsit uncsi igy.


----------



## etok (2011 November 16)

Na akkor én léptem


----------



## etok (2011 November 16)

Sziasztok


----------



## etok (2011 November 16)

:!:


----------



## etok (2011 November 16)

:88::88::88:


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

*jelen*

Én is elkezdem gyűjteni a strigulákat.


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

*jelen*

ez a második


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

*gyűjtök*

ez pedig a harmadik


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

most jön a negyedik


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

az ötödik


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

és a hatodik


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)




----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

a nyolcadik következik


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

a kilencedik


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

majd a tizedik. Jár ezután valami jutalomcsoki?


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

Miért pont 20 kell?


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

Lehetne inkább csak 10, és akkor minden egyszerűbb lenne


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

Én csak Somogyváry miatt jöttem hozzátok


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

fel van töltve a Ne sárgulj fűzfa, ami a kedvenc könyvem.


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

remélem, hogy sikerül majd letölteni, és nem hiába írogatok.


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

ha nem olvastátok, mindenképpen ajánlott


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

1917-18 eseményeit írja le a katonaszerző, rengeteg szeretettel


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

és nagyon sok újdonságot fogsz majd erről a korról megtudni.


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

3 rész, folytatásokban.
1. Virágzik a mandula


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

2. Ne sárgulj fűzfa
3. És Mihály mégis harcolt


----------



## vonat35 (2011 November 16)

Köszönöm a figyelmet


----------



## jzsuzsanna63 (2011 November 16)

Nehezen indul a dolog,de remélem csak összejön a 20 üzi!


----------



## bagar (2011 November 16)

koszi


----------



## jzsuzsanna63 (2011 November 16)

Már nem sok kell és remélem tudok letölteni.Ennyit dolgozni csak azért mert keresztszemes mintákat szeretnék!De különben tetszik az oldal!


----------



## vpanda (2011 November 16)

jé


----------



## sezepa (2011 November 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sezepa (2011 November 16)

talán


----------



## sezepa (2011 November 16)

Jó lenne 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## sezepa (2011 November 16)

Ki foglalkozik tehetségfejlesztéssel?


----------



## sezepa (2011 November 16)

Szerintem roppant izgalmas terület.


----------



## sezepa (2011 November 16)

érdekes


----------



## sezepa (2011 November 16)

sezepa írta:


> érdekes


----------



## sezepa (2011 November 16)

sezepa írta:


> Szerintem roppant izgalmas terület.


----------



## sezepa (2011 November 16)

Rengeteg jó anyagot találtam itt.


----------



## sezepa (2011 November 16)

sezepa írta:


> Rengeteg jó anyagot találtam itt.


----------



## sezepa (2011 November 16)

Remélem én is tudok majd küldeni érdekes feladatokat.


----------



## glehel (2011 November 16)

hi


----------



## glehel (2011 November 16)

köszi a feltöltést


----------



## glehel (2011 November 16)

köszönöm a feltöltést nagyon jók


----------



## glehel (2011 November 16)

kéne valamilyen ingyenes gyors szerver


----------



## glehel (2011 November 16)

már csak 1 post kell )


----------



## Zsamanna (2011 November 16)

Kedves Tincsi79!
Nagyon aranyos ötlet! Kipróbálom a gyerekekkel!


----------



## Zsamanna (2011 November 16)

Nagyon szuperek a hógömbök!


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

Szia mindenkinek!


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

Teljesen zavarban vagyok.


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

Szinte csalásnak érzem, de


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

kénytelen vagyok megszerezni ily módon


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

a húsz hozzászólást.


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

Szükségem van


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

egy anyagra,


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

amit bárhol kerestem a neten,


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

csak itt találtam meg.


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

A munkámhoz kell, fontos.


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

Remélem, én is hozzá tudok majd járulni a fórumhoz,


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

ha mással nem is, de a hozzászólásaimmal.


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

Habár,


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

az eddigi hozzászólásaimnak nincs sok értelme,


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

de a szükség tőrvényt bont,


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

amint azt jól tudjuk.


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

Már egy hónapja kerestem a cuccot itt,


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

akkor regisztráltam,


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

de csak most vált igazán sürgetővé.


----------



## Frenkie11 (2011 November 16)

Köszönöm, hogy lehetővé tettétek nekem, hogy hozzájuthassak!


----------



## Elienn (2011 November 17)

Örülök,hogy itt vagyok.


----------



## monkeymark (2011 November 17)

Gyönyörűek a kanadai tavak.


----------



## monkeymark (2011 November 17)

Azért az nem semmi, milyen gyors ez a fórum. Több millió hozzászólást pikkpakk kezel.


----------



## advertigo (2011 November 17)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek, Szlovákiából!


----------



## trokla (2011 November 17)

sziasztok


----------



## delta2 (2011 November 17)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek, szép jó napot kívánok!


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 17)

Sziasztok! Hogy vagytok ma? 
Legyen szép napotok! 
"Az ember sohasem tudhatja, kivel hozza össze a sors, vagy hogy egy egyszerű döntés - hogy a sarkon jobbra fordulunk vagy balra - néha mindent megváltoztat. Van úgy, hogy a választásaink nem számítanak. Máskor... egészen váratlan helyzetekbe sodorhatnak."


----------



## melodyrey (2011 November 17)

Sziasztok!!


----------



## melodyrey (2011 November 17)

Remélem...


----------



## melodyrey (2011 November 17)

...szép...


----------



## melodyrey (2011 November 17)

...a...


----------



## melodyrey (2011 November 17)

...mai...


----------



## melodyrey (2011 November 17)

...napotok!


----------



## zsindi84 (2011 November 17)

*jel*

Egy szöszi kiszáll a taxiból, majd megkérdezi:
- Mennyibe kerül ez a kis furikázás?
A taxis rápillant a taxiórára:
- 2000 Ft lesz, kisasszony.
A szöszi átnyújt egy ezrest, mire a sofőr:
- De hát ez csak a fele, hölgyem!
- Csak nem képzeli, hogy a maga részét is én fizetem?


----------



## zsindi84 (2011 November 17)

Egy lány a híd korlátján áll és épp készül beleugrani a folyóba, amikor arra jön egy kerékpáros fiú. Odaszól a lánynak:
- Hé, hát te meg mire készülsz ott fent?
- Beleugrom a vízbe, öngyilkos akarok lenni.
- Ugyan, micsoda butaság! Gyere ide inkább és adj egy csókot! – mondja incselkedve a biciklis.
A lány odamegy, megcsókolja, hosszan, szenvedélyesen. A fiú nagyot sóhajt:
- Hű, ez volt életem eddigi legklasszabb csókja! Te aztán egy igazi tehetség vagy, kár lenne ezt elpazarolni. Mondd, miért akarsz meghalni?
- Mert a szüleim nem bírják, hogy lányruhában járok.


----------



## zsindi84 (2011 November 17)

A székely a megrakott szekerével nagyon nehezen caplat fel az emelkedőn.
Felérvén így szól:
- Hú, ennyire még sosem izzadtam meg!
- Én sem – mondja a ló.
- Még sosem hallottam lovat beszélni!
- Én sem – mondja a szekér.


----------



## zsindi84 (2011 November 17)

Férfi az anyósához:
- De jó színben van, Mama! Modellt állhatna egy kínai festőnek.
- Miért éppen kínainak?
- Mert azok festenek sárkányokat.


----------



## zsindi84 (2011 November 17)

A férj és a feleség vásárolnak. A feleség megkérdezi a férjet:
- Drágám, holnap lesz anyukám születésnapja. Mit vegyünk neki? Valami elektromos dolgot szeretne.
- Mit szólnál egy székhez?


----------



## zsindi84 (2011 November 17)

Kedves alkohol!
Ha jó emlékszem, abban egyeztünk meg, hogy hála neked okosabb és viccesebb leszek, a tánc pedig sokkal jobban fog menni.
Láttam a videót.
Beszélnünk kell!


----------



## zsindi84 (2011 November 17)

Feleség csirkét belez. A beleket bedobálja a WC-be, de nem húzza le. Kisvártatva szalad a férj, mert rájön a hasmenés. Mikor végez, belenéz a WC kagylóba, és elszörnyedve látja a beleket. Kijön fájdalmas sápadt arccal, az asszony megkérdezi:
- Mi bajod drágám?
- Képzeld asszony, kijöttek a beleim!
- és fájt?
- Az még nem, csak amikor VISSZAGYÖMÖSZöLTEM!!!!


----------



## zsindi84 (2011 November 17)

Hogyan kell eltemetni az anyóst?
- ???
- Fejjel lefelé, hogyha föltámad, akkor lefelé ásson!


----------



## zsindi84 (2011 November 17)

Íme néhány film rövid leírása zsarunyelven:


----------



## zsindi84 (2011 November 17)

Titanic

A Titanic nevű kétes hírű gőzerejű vizihajón látóterünkbe került L. Di Caprio fiatal korú gyanús személy. Nevezett egyén bizalmas viszonyt létesített K. Winslet kiskorúval azzal a célzattal, hogy eltulajdonítsa annak gyémánt ékszerét. Hogy fondorlatos tervét elkövethesse, közösülést eszközölt fiatalkorú K Winslettével, de váratlanul a helyszínre érkezett a jéghegy, miáltal a hajó elsüllyedett, L. Di Capro pedig ismeretlen helyre távozott.


----------



## zsindi84 (2011 November 17)

Micsoda nő

J. Roberts kéjhölgy türelmi zónán kívül szexuális szolgáltatást kínált föl az eltévedésből kifolyólag arra haladó R. Gere ismert üzletembernek. Utána nevezettek Gere szállodai lakoszályát ismétlődő jelleggel nem rendeltetésszerűen használták. Végezetül R. Gere fehér színű luxus gépjárművével az úttest közepén szabálytalanul haladott. Majd házassági ajánlatot tett J. Robertsnek.


----------



## zsindi84 (2011 November 17)

Több, mint testőr

K. Kostner őrőz-védő bizalmas viszonyt létesített a vele munkakapcsolatban álló színes bőrű énekesnővel, aki folytatólagosan követett el zeneszámokat. Ismeretlen tettes egy videógépnek álcázott fegyverrel célzott lövést adott le az énekesművésznő irányába, de K. Kostner védelmet biztosított számára, olyan formán, hogy önnön teste által képezett akadályt a lövedék előtt.


----------



## zsindi84 (2011 November 17)

Egri csillagok

A tényállás a csoportosan elkövetett garázdaság klasszikus esete. A török Ahmed bűntársaival sorozatos magánlaksértések megkísérlését eszközölte Eger térségében. G. István és társai jogos önvédelmi helyzetben egy házilagos készítésű fegyvernek számító tárggyal, ami kerek alakú és tüzet lő, súlyos testi sértéseket okoztak Ahmedéknek, akik a helyszínről nagy sietve eltávoztak.


----------



## zsindi84 (2011 November 17)

Csillagok háborúja

Elkövető D. Wader birodalmi állampolgár, aki később a kapitányságon magát Jedi lovagnak nevezte tettét egy 87, illetve 0 pengehosszúságú elektronikai fénykard nevű eszközzel követte el, amelynek működése a rendőrség és a tudomány számára egyaránt ismeretlen. Az elkövető az áldozattal, aki régi ismerőse, délután fél 4 és 4 körül találkozott egy Halálcsillag nevű szórakozóhelyen, az F szektorban. Elkövető sérelmezte, hogy az áldozat megjegyzéseket tett sötét ruházatára, majd dulakodni kezdett.


----------



## mary328 (2011 November 17)

sziasztok tetszik az oldal


----------



## nikolett79 (2011 November 17)

Halihó!!


----------



## nikolett79 (2011 November 17)

JÓK a témák!


----------



## nikolett79 (2011 November 17)

Jó készülődést MIKULÁSRA


----------



## nikolett79 (2011 November 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## nikolett79 (2011 November 17)

Mikorra lehet összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## nikolett79 (2011 November 17)

Remélem minél előbb sikerül!


----------



## nikolett79 (2011 November 17)

SZiasztok!


----------



## nikolett79 (2011 November 17)




----------



## nikolett79 (2011 November 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## nikolett79 (2011 November 17)

kiss


----------



## nikolett79 (2011 November 17)

:11:


----------



## nikolett79 (2011 November 17)

:88::88::88:


----------



## nikolett79 (2011 November 17)

:55:


----------



## nikolett79 (2011 November 17)

:44:


----------



## nikolett79 (2011 November 17)

kiss:razz:


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

Szia! Nekem is jól jönne a húsz hozzászólás.


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)




----------



## istvanr (2011 November 17)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


 
nagyon koplikalt oldal, minek a husz hozaszolas???


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

Biztosan sokan csak egyszer járnak itt és igy védik az oldalt.


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

Írjatok valamit úgy biztos gyorsan meglesz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

No nem baj , majd írok magamnak.


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

sziasztok


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

Az a helyzet hogy így unalmas.


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

Üdv!


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

Örülök, hogy itt vagytok!


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

Szép időnk van.


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

Csillagos az ég.


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

Írjatok valamit!


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

Hullhatna már a hó.


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

A kisfiam nagyon várja a havazást.


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

No alakul már csak 10 kell.


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

Az íróasztalnál ülök.


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

Nehezen de sikerülni fog.


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

Nekem már csak kettő kell.


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

Jó neked.


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

Mégsem 2 kell.


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

A köszönetek nem számítanak bele.


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

Hol van a GYergyócsomafalva?


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

Még 8 van hátra.


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

Földrajzból nem voltam valami jó.


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

Hargita megyében,Romániában.


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

Én sem tudom hol van Karcag.


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

A pontos idő 18:45 Itt.


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

Magyarországon?


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

Magyarország Jász Nagykun Szolnok megye.


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

Összetört a poharam.


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

Ezért jó a Net mindig tanulok valamit.


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

Nem jártam ott.


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

Már csak kettő.


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

Én sem nálatok.


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

Mostmár tényleg csak kettő kell.


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

Köszi hogy beszélgettél velem.


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

Ez már a Bónusz.


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

Pedig nagyon nagyon szép helyen lakunk, hegyek között,egy medencében: a gyergyói medencében.


----------



## magdika81 (2011 November 17)

Én is köszönöm.Szia.


----------



## Enci 1969 (2011 November 17)

Egész belejöttem.


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 17)

Sziasztok! 
Éjszakai idézet nektek. 
"A sötétség és a távolság remek maszkmester." 
Legyen szép estétek.


----------



## ribivan (2011 November 18)

Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## ribivan (2011 November 18)

Nagyon jó az oldal.


----------



## ribivan (2011 November 18)

Imádom a keresztszemest!


----------



## ribivan (2011 November 18)




----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

én is köszönöm szépen.


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

kottákat keresek - letöltésre. Tudna valaki segíteni?


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

Hali mindenkinek!


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

Szerintem


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

Kislányom hegedülni tanul és valami karácsonyi éneket szeretne megtanulni, amit tesvére zongorán kísérhet. Mind a zongora, mind pedig a hegedű kotta kellene.


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

ez a


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

20


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

üzenet


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

kell a


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

boochan! Te is a 20 hozzászólásra vajazol?


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

letöltéshez


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

szabály, meglehetősen


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

Látom megvan a 20-ad.


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

rossz találmány.


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

Persze értem a


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

bocsi letöltést akartam írni.


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

lényegét, de ezzel


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

a módszerrel aligha


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

születnek értékes


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

Egy kicsit dilinyósnak tűnnek ezek a hozzászólások


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

hozzászólások.


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

hozzászólások


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

Nekem mondod.


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

Lehet, hogy az " Anyám tyúkja"-t fogom


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

És igazából


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

nem is foglalkoznék


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

... mármint leírni...


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

az oldallal,


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

de mivel


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

sok, máshol


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

Az előző hozzászólásommal ünnepeltem a tizediket


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

fel nem lelhető


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

dologra lehet itt


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

Ez a 12. A tizenegyet külön nem jelöltem


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

Magadban beszélsz? Lehet, hogy én is azt teszem.


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

akadni, így aztán végigjátszom (végigjátszottam) ezt a "hozzászólósdit".


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

Ha nem felejtem el, ez a 14.


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

Rettenetesen izgulok, mi lesz ha


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

meglesz a huszadik?


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

Jaj bocs nem figyeltem a topicot, csak írogattam.


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

De ne szaladjunk olyan gyorsan előre.


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

Mindegy, már én sem figyelek senkire és semmire


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

Hát itt nálam nem történt semmi egetrengető a 20. után...


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

Elkapott a gépezet


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

Most lettem a huszadik-os


----------



## boochan765 (2011 November 18)

Oké akkor minden jót.
Majd a zártosztályon találkozunk...


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

Hol marad az armageddon?


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

Emberek! Csak az alagutat látom...


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

Most mennem kell, értem jöttek...


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

Majd írok, ha tudok


----------



## szrenkap (2011 November 18)

Minden jót mindenkinek!


----------



## Elienn (2011 November 18)

Sziasztok! Szép estét!


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

sziasztok


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

Szívesen hozzászólnék értelmesen is, de még csak gyakorlok


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

gyorsan


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

hozzászólok


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

késő van


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

20 másodpercet kell várni


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

ez a 7. üzenet


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

8. de jó, hogy van ez a fórum


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

9. Hálás vagyok az indítónak


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

10. Mintha magamban beszélnék


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

10. de láto, mások is


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

11. végigmentek ezen


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

12. mulatságos volt visszaolvasni a sok monológot


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

13. utána még 24 óra


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

14.mert már ma megvan a 48 első fele


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

15. Azután beszabadulok


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

16. Nem igaz: kifogyok a mondanivalóból?


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

17. Kipróbálom a smiley-t is


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

18.  (l)


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

19. (k) (f) :O lássuk


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

Ó, semmi? Ja, és 20!


----------



## Edina69 (2011 November 18)

De még egyet lövök, a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

remek ez az oldal


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

De ez a 20 gyűjtögetés elég unalmas


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

vajon mire jó?


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

mindenki átesik ezen?


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

mondjuk a cél kecsegtető


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

már régebben is figyeltem ezt az oldalt


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

de akkor még nem fogtam fel, hogy milyen jó


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

remélem megtalálok mindent, amit eddig láttam


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

bár sok olyan linket láttam, ami már nem él


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

biztos régiek


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

szeretnék innen sok szakmai anyagot szerezni
pedagógiához


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

Különösen a beszédészlelési gondok érdekelnek


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

Minden fejlsztó anyagot szivesen veszek, látom bő a választék


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

vajon a többség tényleg kanadai itt?


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

de jó magammal beszélgetni.....csak ciki


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

de ez már a 16. és még mindig érdekelnek a gyerekneveléssel kapcsolatos dolgok


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

Na meg angolul is elkezdtem tanulni...lehet itt levelezőpartnerre találni?


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

jó lenne, ha angolul tudnék llevelezni valakivel.


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

persze csak nagyon gagyi mondatokat tudnék összerakni


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

de örülnék, ha valaki javítaná. Meg németül is keresek valakit....


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

Na, ha megvan a húsz,akkor kész is? vagy még kell írnom valamennyit?


----------



## lelkes1 (2011 November 18)

most várjak 2 napot és enyém a világ?


----------



## Tiborovics (2011 November 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pcsaba37 (2011 November 19)

Sziasztok! Jó reggelt.


----------



## csigubigu (2011 November 19)

Kellemes hétvégét mindenkinek! Jelen


----------



## toth.emese (2011 November 19)

Hello mindenki


----------



## Jani77szolnok (2011 November 19)

Jó az oldal.

Gyöngyöket vasalok a kislányomnak

Tud valaki mintákat?

Most Bert tetszik a kislánynak

Gondolkodunk egy cégben is


----------



## <rachel> (2011 November 19)

Köszönüm


----------



## <rachel> (2011 November 19)

Most ide irni kell 20 x?


----------



## <rachel> (2011 November 19)

Nem szeretem ezt a rossz időt


----------



## <rachel> (2011 November 19)

Tanulnom is kell a suliba


----------



## <rachel> (2011 November 19)

Nemtudom mit irjak


----------



## <rachel> (2011 November 19)

Szereti valaki a Fit For Rivals-ot?


----------



## <rachel> (2011 November 19)

Egyáltalán szokta valaki olvasni a hozzászólásokat?


----------



## <rachel> (2011 November 19)

A béke ott kezdődik,
Ahol az elvárás megszűnik.


----------



## <rachel> (2011 November 19)

Ne vádold a világot!
Keress megoldást!


----------



## <rachel> (2011 November 19)

Valahányszor megbotlasz,
Kelj fel!
Azután mosolyogj,
És lassan, kitartóan és tévedhetetlenül
Haladj tovább a törekvés útján.


----------



## <rachel> (2011 November 19)

már nemsok van hátra


----------



## <rachel> (2011 November 19)

A jövő sikerének záloga, ha feleded a jelen kudarcát.


----------



## <rachel> (2011 November 19)

Boldogság a nevem,
Mert a vágyat, hogy jónak látsszam
Felváltotta
A vágy, hogy jó legyek.


----------



## <rachel> (2011 November 19)

Soha senkinek se engedd,
Hogy megnyirbálja
Arany álmaid ezüst szárnyait.

Köszi!!!


----------



## <rachel> (2011 November 19)

Soha senkinek se engedd,
Hogy megnyirbálja
Arany álmaid ezüst szárnyait.


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

Sziasztok! 
Elkezdem a 20 hozzászólásomat, hogy a fantasztikus keresztszemes képek között molyolhassak.


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

Mórickát megkérdezi a matektanár:
- Hogyan osztanál el 15 barackot 7 gyerek közt?
- Lekvárt főznék belőle!


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

Vicceket másolok be, hogy nem legyen annyira uncsi..
..már, ha ezt egyáltalán olvassa valaki..


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

*A nyugdíjas férj*



http://www.facebook.com/popikniki



Miután nyugdíjba vonultam a feleségem ragaszkodik hozzá, hogy vásárlásnál elkísérjem a CORA-ba. Sajnos, a legtöbb férfihez hasonlóan a vásárlás engem halálra untat. Ezért legszívesebben gyorsan végeznék, de a feleségem, a legtöbb nőhöz hasonlóan, imád össze-vissza csellengeni a polcok között.

A tegnapi nap folyamán a feleségem kapott egy levelet a CORA vezetőségétől, a következő tartalommal:

Tisztelt asszonyom!
Az elmúlt hat hónap folyamán az ön férje elég sok kellemetlenséget okozott cégünknek, amit tovább nem vagyunk hajlandók tolerálni, ezért úgy határoztunk, hogy az ön férjét persona non grátának nyilvánítjuk, és áruházunkból kitiltjuk. Megértése elnyerése végett az alábbiakban felsorakoztatjuk férje, videó felvételekkel bizonyítható tetteit.
Június 15.: Leemelt a polcról 12 doboz óvszert, amiket egyenként a gyanútlan vásárlok bevásárló kocsijába dobott.
Július 8.: Az ajándék osztályon található összes csörgőórát 5 perces időközökkel beállította csörgésre.
Július 29.: Leemelt egy nagy flakon ketchup-ot, aminek tartalmát a padlóra csöpögtette egészen a női vécéig.
Augusztus 7.: Odament egy eladóhoz és komoly, hivatalos hangon közölte vele, hogy vészhelyzet van az állateledel osztályon, kód 3 lépett életbe, azonnal menjen oda és járjon el az előírásoknak megfelelően.
Az alkalmazott ennek megfelelően járt el, ami hatalmas pánikba torkolt.
Augusztus 28.: Elemelt egy „Vigyáz nedves padló” táblát és elhelyezte a szőnyegosztályon.
Szeptember 15.: A sportosztályon felállított egy sátrat, és az arra járó gyerekeknek azt mondta, aki hoz párnát és pokrócot az otthon részlegből, azt beengedi a sátorba. A felhívásra 23 gyerek reagált pozitíven.
Szeptember 23.: Az egyik eladó megkérdezte tőle, hogy segíthetne-e valamiben, amire a férje elkezdett üvöltözni, hogy miért nem hagyják békén.
Október 4.: Az egyik biztonsági kamerába benézett, mintha tükör lenne, közben az orrát piszkálta és az kiszedett eredményt bemutatta a kamerának.
Október 10.: A sportosztályon felvett egy vadászfegyvert, majd fenyegető hangot megkérdezte az eladót, hogy hol vásárolhatna idegnyugtató gyógyszert.
November 3.: A gépkocsi osztályon különböző tölcséreket kipróbált magán Madonna stílusban, amit az arra járóknak bemutatott.
November 18.: Bebújt a konfekciós ruhákat tartó állványba, és amikor valaki elhúzta a ruhákat rávisított „engem válassz, engem válassz.”
November 21.: A hangos bemondó hangjára embrió pózt vett fel a szőnyegen és azt visította: „Már megint ezek a szörnyű hangok.”
November 30.: Bement egy próbafülkébe, várt két percet, majd elkiáltotta magát. „Úristen, itt nincs vécépapír”.
Az egyik eladónő elájult.


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

*Érdekes törvények*


Libanonban a férfiak törvényesen létesíthetnek nemi kapcsolatot állatokkal, de csak nőstényekkel. Hím állattal folytatott szexuális kapcsolatért halálbüntetés jár.
(Hát így érthető...)

Bahreinben egy orvos törvényesen vizsgálhatja egy nő nemi szerveit, de tilos közvetlenül rájuk néznie a vizsgálat során. Csak tükörből nézheti őket.
(Jó kis vizsgálat lehet....)

A mohamedánok nem láthatják egy holttest nemi szervét. Ez a temetkezési alkalmazottakra is vonatkozik. Az elhunyt nemi szervét téglával vagy fadarabbal kell eltakarni.
(Téglával...!!!???)

Az önkielégítést Indonéziában lefejezéssel büntetik.
(Még jó hogy Európában élünk..)

Guam szigetén vannak olyan emberek, akiknek a főfoglalkozásuk az, hogy az országot járva nőket fosztanak meg a szüzességüktől, akik fizetnek nekik azért, hogy először élhetnek nemi életet. Guam törvényei szerint szüzeknek tilos házasságot kötniük.
(Most mondd meg: létezik ennél jobb foglalkozás a világon?)

Hong Kongban egy megcsalt feleség törvényesen megölheti a házasságtörő férjet, de a saját kezével kell tennie. Fordított esetben a férj bármilyen módon végezhet a hűtlen asszonnyal.

(Nem megy ki a fejemből ez a Guam.)

A liverpooli törvények megengedik a trópusi halakat áruló nőknek, hogy topless dolgozzanak.

(Vajon pályázni kell erre a guami állásra?)

A kolumbiai Caliban egy asszonynak csak akkor szabad házaséletet élnie a férjével, ha az első alkalommal az anyja is jelen van, hogy tanúsítsa az aktust. (El tudod képzelni, amint az anyós néz közben...?)

(Még mindig Guamon jár az eszem... Hogyan küldhetném el az önéletrajzomat?)

A bolíviai Santa Cruzban törvény tiltja, hogy egy férfinak egyszerre legyen szexuális kapcsolata egy nővel és annak a lányával.

(Hm..., és ráadásul ezért a guami állásért még fizetnek is.)

Marylandben csak szeszes italokat árusító üzletekben elhelyezett automatákból lehet óvszerhez jutni.

(Vajon milyen messze van innen Guam...?)


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

*Horoszkóp és a villanykörte.. *


Hány KOS kell egy villanykörte kicseréléséhez?
- Csak egy! Talán valami nem tetszik?!

Hány BIKA kell egy villanykörte kicseréléséhez?
- Egy elég, csak győzd meg, hogy a régi, kiégett körte értéktelen, és ki kellene dobni!

Hány IKREK kell egy villanykörte kicseréléséhez?
- Kettő. Az egyik tartja a létrát, és összehajtogatja a vasalt ruhát, a másik kicseréli a körtét, és elkészíti a vacsorát.

Hány RÁK kell egy villanykörte kicseréléséhez?
- Egy, de csak akkor, ha nem tudja újra éleszteni a régit.

Hány OROSZLÁN kell egy villanykörte kicseréléséhez?
- 30. Egy, hogy kicserélje, és 29, hogy ezt megtapsolja.

Hány SZŰZ kell egy villanykörte kicseréléséhez?
- Nagyjából 1.000.000 , - egymilliómodnyi hibalehetőséggel.

Hány MÉRLEG kell egy villanykörte kicseréléséhez?
- Hát . . . egy . . . vagyis . . . kettő . . . azaz, inkább mégis egy . . . vagy. . . talán mégis inkább kettő .. . ez így jó lesz válasznak? Egyáltalán, muszáj kicserélni azt a villanykörtét?

Hány SKORPIÓ kell egy villanykörte kicseréléséhez?
- SEHÁNY! A sötétség jó lesz!

Hány NYILAS kell egy villanykörte kicseréléséhez?
- Süt a nap, gyerek még az idő, előttünk még az egész élet, te pedig odabent egy ostoba kiégett villanykörtén rágódsz??

Hány BAK kell egy villanykörte kicseréléséhez?
- A válasz bizonytalan. Nincs elég információ megadva. Milyen magas a plafon? Milyen nagy a villanykörte? A legjobb lenne odamenni, és felügyelni az egész műveletet!

Hány VÍZÖNTŐ kell egy villanykörte kicseréléséhez?
- Egy se, de ha 10 vízöntő összejön, megszervezi a villanykörte-konferenciát, és feltalál egy új, forradalmi, ön-kicserélő fajtát!

Hány HALAK kell egy villanykörte kicseréléséhez?
- Villanykörte??? Miféle villanykörte???


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

A feleség egy ismerős arcot vesz észre az étteremben. Odaszól a férjének:
- Nézd csak, ott az a részeges alak az előző férjem! Mióta hét éve elváltam tőle, egyfolytában csak iszik, állandóan részeg!
- Ez tényleg furcsa. - Ennyi ideig azért senki nem szokott ünnepelni!


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

Pistike és barátja lélekszakadva szalad a benzinkúthoz.
- Gyorsan kérünk öt liter benzint!
Öt perc múlva visszaérnek.
- Nem elég. Kérünk még húsz litert!
A kutas érdeklődik:
- Mihez kell ez a sok benzin gyerekek?
- Ne kérdezzen olyan sokat, csak töltse gyorsan! Ég az iskola!


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

- Halló! Jó estét kívánok tanárnő, azért telefonálok, mert a fiam nem tud menni holnap iskolába, mert beteg lett.
- És hogy hívják a gyermeket? - kérdezi a tanár.
- Kovács Pistikének. - felelik a vonal túlsó végén.
- És önt hogy hívják? - kérdi a tanár.
- A papámnak.


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

- Mondd csak fiacskám, ebben a mondatban: "A pásztor a mezőn legelteti a nyájat" melyik a helyhatározó?
- A pásztor.
- Nono! Már hogy lenne a pásztor a helyhatározó?
- Azért, mert a pásztor határozza meg a helyet, hogy hol legeljen a nyáj!


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

- Ha Skóciában turnézunk - meséli a cirkuszigazgató -, sosem szedek belépőt. Így persze tódulnak az emberek...
- Jó, jó, de mi ebben az üzlet?
- A műsor végén odaállitjuk az állatidomárt a legvadabb oroszlánnal a kijárathoz, és kiteszünk egy táblát:
"Kilépés fejenként 5 font"


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

A tenyérjós rövid transz után azt mondja az ügyfélnek:
- Uram, Önre sajnos nagyon ronda halál vár: leszúrják megperzslik, feltrancsírozzák, megdarálják...
- Várjon egy percet, leveszem a disznóbőr kesztyűmet!


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

- Jó reggelt, szomszéd! Milyen vörösek a szemei!
- Jaj, ne is mondja, nem aludtam az éjjel egy percet sem. Valami szörnyen búgott a házban. Maga nem hallotta?
- Én nem hallottam semmit, mert egész éjjel porszívóztam.


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

Üzenetrögzitő szövegek:
--
Az óvatos:
Talán nem is vagyunk olyan messze a készüléktől, mégis jobb volna, ha előbb közölné, kicsoda maga és mit akar!
--
Modern Don Juan:
Édesem! Roppant türelmetlenül vártam a hívásodat!
Beszélj, drágám!
--
Az elfoglalt:
Csak stikwortokban, öreg, gyorsan, nincs sok vesztegetni való időm!
--
Az amatőr 007-es ügynök:
Kérem, gyorsan hagyjon üzenetet, mert a szalag néhány másodpercen belül megsemmisiti önmagát!
--
A türelmes:
Kérem, legyen bizalommal irántam, és mondjon el mindent - de tényleg mindent - saját magáról! Igérem, hogy a legnagyobb figyelemmel fogom hallgatni!
--
A közönyös:
Ha gondolja, meghagyhatja a telefonszámát, bár a fene tudja, hogy visszahívom-e.
--
A képmutató:
Minő fájdalom, hogy nincs szerencsém személyesen társalogni önnel. E tény kétség kivül gyászba boritja elkövetkező napjaimat!
--
A bürokrata:
Kérem, adja meg családi és keresztnevét, állandó lakcimét, korát, családi állapotát, végül pedig telefonszámát.
--
A sportember:
Éppen kocogni vagyok.
Próbáljon meg felhívni később, mielőtt teniszezni mennék, vagy holnap reggel 9-kor, amikor hazaérek az uszodából.
--
A Murphy-hívő:
Amennyiben működik ez a vacak, mondjon rá bármit, nem biztos, hogy a vonal recsegésétől hallani fogom.
--
Az üzletember:
Mit? Mikor és hol?
Mennyiért?
--
Az embergyűlölő:
Akárki is hívott, tegye le. Téves kapcsolás.


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

Két informatikus beszélget:
- Képzeld, tegnap az éjszakai klubban megismerkedtem egy csinos szőke nővel.
- Szerencsés fickó!
- Felhívtam a lakásra, ittunk egy kicsit, átöleltem...
- És aztán, mi volt még?
- Egyszer csak azt mondja: "vetkőztess le!"
- Nahát...
- Levettem a szoknyáját, aztán a bugyiját is, aztán lefektettem az új laptopom mellé az asztalra...
- Nocsak vettél egy új laptopot? Milyen processzorral?


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

Két macska ül a háztetőn.
Megszólal az egyik:
- Te mit kérsz karácsonyra?
Mire a másik:
- Jó sok kismacskát.
Megszólal a másik:
- És te?
- Én is sok kis macskát.
Megszólal hátul a kandúr:
- Hahó, megjött a Mikulás!


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

A csiga vérző fejjel ül az ambulancián. Az orvos kérdezi:
- Hát magával meg mi történt?
- Rohantam haza, mint állat, és hirtelen kinőtt előttem egy gomba!


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

A kismalac elindul új állatokat megismerni. Találkozik az öszvérrel.
- Szia, én vagyok a kismalac, téged hogy hívnak?
- Én vagyok az öszvér.
- Miért hívnak öszvérnek?
- Mert apám ló, anyám pedig szamár.
A kismalac továbbmegy, a bokorbol morgást hall.
- Szia, én vagyok a kismalac, téged hogy hívnak?
- Én vagyok a farkaskutya.
- Miért hívnak farkaskutyának?
- Mivel apám farkas, anyám meg kutya.
A kismalac tovább ballag, majd hirtelen zümmögést hall.
- Szia, én vagyok a kismalac, téged hogy hívnak?
- Én vagyok a lódarázs.
- Na persze!


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

- Tengerparton van egy kő. A kövön ül egy nő. Míg a nő mormolja imáját, a tenger hulláma nyaldossa a térdét...
- De Pistike, ez nem is rímel.
- Nyugi-nyugi, semmi aggály, lesz majd rím, ha jő a dagály!


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

Három homoszexuális egy éjjel egy ágyban aludt. Másnap azt mondja a jobb szélső:
- Jaj, olyan rosszul aludtam. Azt álmodtam, hogy valaki össze-vissza rángatja, húzkodja a farkam.
Erre a másik szélső:
- Jé, én is ugyanezt álmodtam!
Erre a középső:
- Én meg azt, hogy síelek...


----------



## PNikosz (2011 November 19)

http://youtu.be/GIzDsGyxsQM
Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## ursuska (2011 November 19)




----------



## ursuska (2011 November 19)

:d


----------



## ursuska (2011 November 19)




----------



## ursuska (2011 November 19)

:4:


----------



## ursuska (2011 November 19)




----------



## ursuska (2011 November 19)

:656:


----------



## ursuska (2011 November 19)

:444:


----------



## ursuska (2011 November 19)

:kaboom:


----------



## ursuska (2011 November 19)




----------



## ursuska (2011 November 19)

:``:


----------



## ursuska (2011 November 19)




----------



## ursuska (2011 November 19)

:55:


----------



## ursuska (2011 November 19)

:6:


----------



## ursuska (2011 November 19)

\\m/


----------



## ursuska (2011 November 19)

:111:


----------



## ursuska (2011 November 19)

:!:


----------



## ursuska (2011 November 19)

:23:


----------



## lorenda75 (2011 November 19)

Ez nagyon nagyon szép


----------



## lorenda75 (2011 November 19)

vargamariann írta:


> Én most szeretném elkezdeni a foltvarrást, remélem sikerül magamtól megtanulni


 
Elkezdted már? Én is nagyon szeretném


----------



## andederik (2011 November 19)

*gyerekdalok*

nagyon tetszik a gyüjteemny,köszönöm


----------



## lorenda75 (2011 November 19)

Henczeg írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Keresetem valamit a neten, és ezt találtam, szerintem nagyon sok jó dolog van ott. Köszönöm a feltöltést ismeretlenül is a gazdájának
> https://picasaweb.google.com/115165067124617506556
> 
> Henczeg


 
Nagyon köszönöm!!! Ötleteket keresek és ez most nagyon jól jön


----------



## lorenda75 (2011 November 19)

böbike írta:


> Én, már a karácsonyi készülődésben vagyok
> Csatolás megtekintése 768737
> Ezt készítettem.


 
Nagyon ügyes vagy, úgy látom nagy késésben vagyok


----------



## lorenda75 (2011 November 19)

jadrax írta:


> Szia!
> Köszi a kedves sorokat Tudsz nekem abban segíteni, hogyan tudok csatolni ide képeket? Akkor elküldeném a borítókat, mert több mint 20 magyar nyelvű könyvem van, nem tudom, melyiket szeretnéd Ha gondolod, magánban is küldhetem, nem tudom, hogyan szokás itt, nem szeretnék másokat untatni
> Köszi
> 
> ...


 
Szia! 
Ezek a könyvek megvannak Neked digitális formában?
Lenne 1-2 ami érdekel 
Köszi szépen.


----------



## lorenda75 (2011 November 19)

Hemmel írta:


> Tegnap még ezt is találtam, talán valakit érdekel:
> 
> **** hidden content ****


 
Csúcs vagy!!! Már hónapok óta feliratkoztam rá, azóta se érkezett sehova, nagyon köszönöm!!!!!!


----------



## lorenda75 (2011 November 19)

jadrax írta:


> Én nagyon szeretem Debbie Mumm:Fresh Cuts
> (Bocsi, még nem tudom, hogyan tudok képet beszúrni ide
> 
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=C2MGHINP


 
Köszönet érte  Csodaszép dolgok vannak benne.
Egyre jobban vágyom rá hogy megpróbáljam. Egyelőre karácsonyi apró ajándékokat szeretnék készíteni. 
Férjem azt mondja kezdek függő lenni


----------



## lorenda75 (2011 November 19)

lukacsne írta:


> sziasztok
> most sikerült feltöltenem a könyvet használjátok és varrjatok sok szépet belőle
> 
> **** hidden content ****


 
Remélem így lesz  Köszönet érte!+++++


----------



## lorenda75 (2011 November 19)

Foltoskata írta:


> Én az oviba varrtam ilyen tojásfára való csibéket és tojásokat. Előnye, hogy ha le is verik a kicsik, nem törik el, könnyen eltehető a következő évre, és még a locsolók is örülnek a tartósabb tojásnak.
> 
> Több részletben tudom a képeket megmutatni.
> 
> ...


 
Gratula, nagyon ügyes vagy. Köszönöm hogy megosztottad


----------



## bumerka (2011 November 19)

Most leginkább Mikulásra készülünk, oda gyűjtögetek.


----------



## bumerka (2011 November 19)

Várom a jó ötleteket.


----------



## markokateka (2011 November 20)

*Jó..*

Jó itt. Tetszik.


----------



## markokateka (2011 November 20)

*És..*

És mivel Karácsony közeledik, egy aktuális vicc: 

Két pulyka filozófiáról beszélget:
- Szerinted van élet a karácsony után? - kérdezi az egyik.


----------



## lorenda75 (2011 November 20)

tarjani írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Itt a karácsony, és úgy döntöttem, hogy megosztom másokkal is az évek alatt felhalmozott kincseimet. Mivel nagy gyöngyfűző vagyok, ilyen kiadványokat gyűjtögetek. Most a karácsonyiakat teszem fel nektek, ha a többit is szeretnétek, szívesen megosztom mindet. Örülök, ha másnak is olyan örömet okoznak, mint nekem, és évek alatt gyűjtek össze.
> 
> ...


 
Köszönöm hogy megosztottad, amúgy gratulálok, nagyon ügyes vagy


----------



## lorenda75 (2011 November 20)

umárku írta:


> Szia
> Nekem ez van meg, amit a csatolásban találsz,remélem találsz benne jó ötletet.
> Illetve itt is találsz egy másikat:**** hidden content ****
> vagy itt:**** hidden content ****
> és itt is:**** hidden content ****


 
Köszi a megosztást, látom szép gyüjteményed van, imádom a jó ötleteket!!!!


----------



## lorenda75 (2011 November 20)

amanita.3 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Jöttem 2 könyvvel. Biztos, hogy ismétlek, de nézzétek el nekem az összeomlás miatt...
> Egyikben nagyon helyes betlehem van, azért is mellékelem, meg jó ötletek is
> ...


 
Nagyon szépek, köszi az ötleteket!!!++++++


----------



## lorenda75 (2011 November 20)

sanyo66 írta:


> Makám Zenekar az IBS színpadán 2008 Tvrip
> Színes koncertműsor
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nagyon rég hallgattam őket, de jó lesz ismét


----------



## EltuntM (2011 November 20)

Mennyi idő alatt törlődik valaki nyomtalanul a rendszerből?


----------



## Lapliderc (2011 November 20)

Beteg vagyok, lázas.


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

Buzz buzz buzz, I wonder why he does?


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

Mackó


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

Fibonacci




Fib
Fibek
fibre fib
fibekre fibek
esetleg hülyét kapsz tőlem.....


Hé!
tegnap 
kerestem
valami furcsa
érzést, szót, mondatot. Verset?

egy...
kettő...
az három
de lehet, hogy öt 
ez talán egy vers? Nekem nyolc!

Na...
holnap 
majd írok
ha megtalálom
ne aggódj, én még..megvagyok. 




Kő
kövön
testen test
törvény ne feledd
vigyázd a követ a kövön 
testen a testet.
éjre éj
napra 
nap

Na...
holnap 
majd írok
ha megtalálom
ne aggódj, én még..megvagyok.


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

Ki kántál, ki meg nem.


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

Képeke t a verseknek


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

Jelenek


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

a jelek


----------



## marcsi16ker (2011 November 20)

koszonom a segitséget


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

jelzései


----------



## marcsi16ker (2011 November 20)

sziasztok


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

helló béla


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

belló béla


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

a prezentációcsinálás rossz


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

főleg ha elő is kell adni


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

közönség előtt


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

jegyre


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

visszatérés


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

a végtelenből


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

a jelenbe


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

és még háromszor!


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

és még kétszer!


----------



## nerwen (2011 November 20)

és senki többet utoljára!


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

A párom regisztrált.


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

lékhorgász


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

Folytatjátok még a szójátékot?


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

Mindenki


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

magával


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

beszélget,


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

mire


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

össze


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

jön


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

a


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

husz


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

válasz


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

?


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

csiga


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

galagonya


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

nyakas


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

aszód


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

odvas


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

vasaló


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

locsoló


----------



## Oviapu (2011 November 20)

sziasztok


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

*Hi !*

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## wlaya (2011 November 21)

Mindenféle Kóló mid..kar...vagy pdf file-t keresek.....köszi!!


----------



## kapcgerzson (2011 November 21)

én is jelen!


----------



## kapcgerzson (2011 November 21)

jó lenne ezt a 2 napot eltorolni


----------



## bp_eva (2011 November 21)

Köszönöm a figyelmeztetést


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

*Fantasztikus!*



Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


Teljesen véletlenül találtam erre az oldalra, de úgy látom aranybányára leltem! Borzasztó sok jó dolgot olvastam mik vannak meg, szinte viszket a kezem így karácsony előtt hogy valami szépet alkossak. Nekem is vannak mintáim, megtanulom hogyan kell feltölteni és megosztom én is mindenkivel aki szeretné elkészíteni a mintákat!Köszönöm szépen még egyszer a lehetőséget!sissy76


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

Csak


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

azért


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

írok


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

ide


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

egy


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

mondatot


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

szavanként,


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

minden


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

szót


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

külön


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

szwrc írta:


> minden


még sok kell?


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

hozzászólásban


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

hogy


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

*szia*

hát eltarthat


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

minnél


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

*szia*

még egy


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

hamarabb


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

ideig


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

meglegyen


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

*szia*



szwrc írta:


> hamarabb


hideg van miskolcon is?


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

a húsz


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

*szia*

már nem sok kell


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

megöl a kíváncsiság...


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

hozzászólásom


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

de kár..


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

Igen, fűteni kell.


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

még kell 10


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

és fel tudjam


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

itt is ..


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

tölteni


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

keresztszemes vagy vmi más is?


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

közben persze...


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

én patchwork is


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

az általam készített


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

bejutottál....


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

zenei alapot.


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

mit is?


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

sissy76 írta:


> bejutottál....


Lassan te is!


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

hajrá!


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

igyekszik az ember


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

miskolcon vettük az autónkat szép hely....


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

lassan de...


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

sissy76 írta:


> miskolcon vettük az autónkat szép hely....


De ha még az idő is jó lennen nem ilyen csúnya ködös, milyen szép lenne! De azért a dunapartra sem lehet panasz!


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

talán


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

nem de itt elég kevés a jó levegő, arra sok szép hegység van laknak arra rokonok tavalyelőtti Lilafüred felejthetetlen kirándulás


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

sissy76 írta:


> talán


Célbaértél


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

na megyek majd 2 nap múlva benézek addigra bejöhetek...


----------



## sissy76 (2011 November 21)

nem tudok megnézni sajna semmit, te?én vagyok béna?


----------



## szwrc (2011 November 21)

sissy76 írta:


> nem tudok megnézni sajna semmit, te?én vagyok béna?


Mikor regiztél?
Kaptál e-mailt? Aktiváltál?


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

egy


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

kettő


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

három...sőt már négy


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

öt


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

Vi


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

azaz VII


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

nekem 8


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

9


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)




----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

2011. november 11-én délelőtt 11 óra 11 perc 11 másodperckor...


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

twelve


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi948739609/


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

Nevét se tudom még, kezét se fogom még,
Én csak azt tudom, hogy ő még csak most tizennégy.


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

15


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

8*2


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

gyök289


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

3more


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

2


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

1


----------



## jazoli (2011 November 21)

Köszönöm!


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

Sok szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

Szeretném mind a 20 hozzászólást elérni!


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

Nagyon tetszik ez az oldal!


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

"Ha rombadőlnek legszebb álmaid,
reményeid el ne hagyjanak" (Goethe)


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

"A tegnap csupán álom, 
A holnap nem több, mint látomás"


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

"Várni örömet maga is öröm!"


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

"Egyedül örülni szomorú portéka."


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

"Türelemmel többet érünk el, mint erőszakkal."


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

"Az erkölcsi önismeret minden emberi bölcsesség kezdete."


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

Ez a 10. hozzászólásom!


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

"És mégis mozog a Föld" Galilei


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

"A zene és a szerelem rokon."


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

"A kishitűnek rosszul megy sora." Lope De Vega


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

"Az én házam az én váram." Coke


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

"... ember tervez, Isten végez...." Kempis Tamás


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

"Este mindig vidám leszel, ha a napot hasznosan töltötted." Kempis T.


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

"Ki mint vet, úgy arat" Rufus


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

"Az idő pénz." Theophrasztosz


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

"Aki kapni akar, tanuljon meg adni." LAO-CE


----------



## rebido (2011 November 21)

Köszönöm! Ez a 20.


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

Koszonom a feltoltestkiss


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

"Ep testben, ep lelek"


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

"Aki kapni akar, tanuljon meg adni."


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

Koszonom!


----------



## emokenovak (2011 November 21)

hello!


----------



## reikisgabi (2011 November 21)

63.	A cél maga az út.


----------



## reikisgabi (2011 November 21)

74.	Soha ne mondd azt, hogy soha.


----------



## smolnar (2011 November 21)

köszönöm


----------



## enca (2011 November 21)

lehet, hogy hülye kérdés, de már régóta nem voltam netközelben és közel fél éve nem nézegettem a CH-t... lehet, hogy azóta egy csomó csatolás, meg hivatkozás nem elérhető? hogy mire gondolok? a gyerek-oldalakat kezdtem el lapozni (óvónő lévén) és bizony-bizony nincsenek meg a feltett zenék, mesék, könyvek... lehet, hogy mivel nem használtam hosszú ideig az oldalt, megint gyűjtenem kell hozzászólást?


----------



## Pöpike654 (2011 November 21)

*hozzászólás*

Üdvözlök minden tagot!:grin:


----------



## Pöpike654 (2011 November 21)

amdi írta:


> szia!
> 
> Ezeket a tudásszintmérő füzet alapján készítettem.



jó lenne ha be tudnám tölteni


----------



## zrupi45 (2011 November 22)

köszönöm az ötletet


----------



## zrupi45 (2011 November 22)

örülök a segítségnek!


----------



## zrupi45 (2011 November 22)

lassan de biztosan haladok


----------



## zrupi45 (2011 November 22)

ez a hely egy kincs


----------



## zrupi45 (2011 November 22)

szeretnék álladótag lenni


----------



## zrupi45 (2011 November 22)

remélem sikerül !


----------



## zrupi45 (2011 November 22)

szorgalmasan hozzászólok


----------



## zrupi45 (2011 November 22)

viszontlátásra és ezer köszönet


----------



## rencsi pragabol (2011 November 22)

Ez jol jon, mert az ember azt sem tudja, hol kezdje, ...


----------



## datacom (2011 November 22)

Jó ez a hely!


----------



## datacom (2011 November 22)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

Sziasztok!
Végre itt megtallátam a Hegedűl a kisegér című könyvet!


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

Jól látom, le lehet tölteni?


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

Ja, 20 hozzá szólással és két napos regisztrációval? Akkor még várok...:-(


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

Nekem is megvan bescannelve, hogy tudom feltölteni ide Nektek?


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

Jajj, e jó ez a fórum! 3 és fél éves lányomat szeretném angolul tanítani, nem tudom nem e korai?!


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

még annyi, hogy az óvodában van erre lehetőség, érdemes lenne ott megpróbálni?


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

Ne hari, muszály írnom több üzit...


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

hogy meg tudjam nyitni a csatolmányokat, amiket feltöltöttetek.


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

Mert pont ezeket kerestem három éves lányomnak!


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

Jajj de jók ezek! köszönöm!


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

Olyan jó dolgok vannak feltölve!


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

Szeretném már megnézni őket!


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

Jó ez az oldal!


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

Köszi


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

Már csak 5 hozzászólás


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

Tényleg jó ez a link, nagyon okos dolog volt a kitalálótól!


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

Klassz,hogy sok mindent le lehet tölteni és több témában is!


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

Nekem picit átláthatatlan, de jó!


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

Athén-Nemespátró


----------



## kecsani (2011 November 22)

De jó ez az oldal!Köszi!


----------



## xem (2011 November 22)

neked is


----------



## piros55 (2011 November 22)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 22)

Sziasztok! 
"Tintával rajzolni olyan volt, mint maga az élet: egyetlen rossz mozdulat az egészet tönkretette." 
Ugye mennyire igaz? 
Szép napot és estét nektek!


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

*okk*

okkk


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

rendben


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

*kk*

jokiss


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

msn


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

tuti


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

*ji*

rend


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

hoho


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

*lkk*

rendbe


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

*ccc*

bbbb


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

*ju*

jooo


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

bnhnnn


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

*v*

neeeeme


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

*cxc*

gztzuj


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

*b*

ghztghz


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

*hjhj*

huhuh


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

*jjiji*

gztrr


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

*kmkk*

juhhjhj


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

kjkjkjk


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

*kjkjk*

kjkhjhjhj


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

*,m,m*

kjjijkjk


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

*,,.*

l,,.,.,


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

*,*

,,,,


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

köszi


----------



## vaskozita (2011 November 22)

*,,,*

llll


----------



## vandor1975 (2011 November 22)

Sziasztok .


----------



## Nincs1 (2011 November 23)

Kösz.


----------



## Nincs1 (2011 November 23)

Üdv


----------



## Pöpike654 (2011 November 23)

*20 hozzászólás*

És szerintetek milyen az az értelmes hozzászólás??????


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

[FONT=&quot]Én még új vagyok az oldalon.[/FONT]


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

És üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

Akkor elkezdem


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

Örülök,


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

hogy itt lehetek


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

közöttetek.


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

Szeretek böngészni


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

a neten


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

és ez az oldal is


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

tetszik.


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

Szeretem a


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

jó könyveket,


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

filmeket,


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

és a régi


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

retro dolgokat.


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

Nagyon örültem,


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

hogy rátaláltam


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

erre a fórumra.


----------



## szgal (2011 November 23)

Üdv.


----------



## ritusz444 (2011 November 23)

sziasztok


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 23)

Sziasztok! 
"Azt hitte, ha életben találja, az elég lesz ahhoz, hogy tovább élje az életét - de a gondolat, hogy itt él valahol ezen a bolygón, de nem vele, furcsa mód szinte megbénította."
Szép napot nektek!


----------



## Amarell (2011 November 23)

helló
"A legjobb barát az, aki a legszebb mosolyodat látja az arcodon, és tudja, hogy valami baj van. "


----------



## Amarell (2011 November 23)

én


----------



## Amarell (2011 November 23)

a


----------



## Amarell (2011 November 23)

kreatív ötletek


----------



## Amarell (2011 November 23)

miatt kerestem


----------



## Amarell (2011 November 23)

fel az oldalt,


----------



## Amarell (2011 November 23)

de sajnos még nem láthatom


----------



## Amarell (2011 November 23)

a feltöltött


----------



## Amarell (2011 November 23)

képeket,


----------



## Amarell (2011 November 23)

de kitartok!!!


----------



## Amarell (2011 November 23)

még minidig kitartok....


----------



## Amarell (2011 November 23)

sikerült


----------



## szbea11 (2011 November 23)

super, akkor itt is jön még pár hozzászólás és megvan a 20


----------



## szbea11 (2011 November 23)

elég népszerű ez az oldal! amit kerestem, abban az elsők között hozta a kereső.
Gratulálok! Én iylet miért nem tudok a saját oldalammal  ?


----------



## szbea11 (2011 November 23)

az utolsók a legnehezebbek!!


----------



## szbea11 (2011 November 23)

valami szép kéne a 20-nak.
Kedvenc számot fogok változtatni.... talán a 20as????


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 23)

Sziasztok!
"Elrejtőzöl
tán előlem? Már nyomod se leljem? Hogy` lehet e felhős órák terhét elviselnem? 
Messze nézek, egyre leslek, mindig, mindenütt kereslek; sóhajom panaszkodón száll, 
szellő búgja búsan. Ó, miért váratsz meg engem lent a kertkapuban." 
Szép estét nektek!


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

csak szeretnék tag lenni...


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

Legközelebb azok állnak hozzánk, 
akik a leginkább megértik, mit is jelent nekünk az élet, 
akikben a mi érzéseink kapnak új erőre, akik győzelemben 

és vereségben a kezünket fogják, 

akik megtörik magányunk csendjét! 

(Henry Alonso Myers)


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

“Sokszor és sokat nevetni; elnyerni az intelligens emberek megbecsülését, a gyermekek ragaszkodását; kivívni az őszinte kritikusok elismerését és elviselni a hamis barátok árulásait; örülni a szépnek, megtalálni másokban a jót; jobbítani egy kicsit a világon – egy egészséges gyerekkel, egy parányi kerttel vagy azzal, hogy biztos lábon állva élsz; tudni, hogy legalább egyvalaki könnyebben lélegzik, mert te voltál. Ez a boldogulás, ez a siker.” (Ralph Waldo Emerson)


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

“Ma van az a nap, amikor megünnepeljük a pillanatokat – megállunk, hogy érezzük a napfényt, és saját szivárványt építünk.

Ma van az a nap, amikor megünnepeljük a lehetőségeket, és nekivágunk saját kalandjainknak.

Ma van az a nap, amikor élünk és nem aggódunk, amikor megünnepeljük az örömöt, amikor időt találunk álmainkra, és arra, hogy higgyünk a csodákban.” (ismeretlen)


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

„Egy filozófiaprofesszor azzal kezdte az egyetemi előadását, hogy fogott egy befőttesüveget, és megtöltötte 5-6 cm átmérőjű kövekkel. Majd megkérdezte hallgatóit:
- Ugye tele van az üveg?
- Igen - hangzott a válasz.

Ezután elővett egy apró kavicsokkal teli dobozt, és elkezdte beleszórni a kavicsokat az üvegbe. Miután az apró kavicsok kitöltötték a kövek közötti üres helyeket, megint megállapították, hogy az üveg tele van. Ezután a professzor elővett egy homokkal teli dobozt, és elkezdte betölteni a homokot a befőttesüvegbe. A homok természetesen minden kis rést kitöltött.

- És most - mondta a professzor - vegyék észre, hogy ez az önök élete. A kövek a fontos dolgok: a családod, az egészséged, a gyermeked, a barátaid, ha minden mást elveszítenél, az életed akkor is teljes maradna. A kavicsok azok a dolgok, amelyek még számítanak, mint a munkád, a házad, az autód. A homok - az összes többi. Az apróságok. Ha a homokot töltöd be először, nem marad hely a kavicsoknak és a köveknek. Ugyanez történik az életeddel. Ha minden idődet és energiádat az apróságokra fordítod, nem marad hely azoknak a dolgoknak, amelyek igazán fontosak számodra."


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

„Egy király meg akarta tudni, ki a legalkalmasabb egy fontos posztra, ezért próbára tette udvarát. Erõs és bölcs férfiak sokasága állt körülötte: „Halljátok-e, ti bölcsek – így a király - , van itt egy feladat: hadd lám, ki olyan ügyes közületek, hogy meg tud birkózni vele.” Odavezette õket egy irdatlan nagy lakathoz, amilyen hatalmasat még egyikük sem látott. „itt látjátok a legnagyobb és legsúlyosabb lakatot, ami országomban valaha létezett – mondta a király. – Melyikõtök képes rá, hogy kinyissa?” 
Az udvaroncok többsége tagadólag csóválta a fejét. Néhányan – akiket bölcsnek tartottak – szemügyre vették közelebbrõl a lakatot, de bevallották, hogy nem tudnak megbirkózni vele. Mikor pedig a bölcsek úgy vélekedtek, a többiek is mind egyetértettek abban, hogy a feladat túl nehéz, nem tudják megoldani. Csak egy vezír mert odamenni a lakathoz. Szemügyre vette, körbetapogatta az ujjaival is, próbált rajta mozdítani errõl is meg arról is, míg végül elszánta magát, és nagyot rántott rajta. 
És lám, a lakat kinyílt. Ugyanis nem volt bekattintva, csak a helyére illesztve, és csak bátorság meg elszántság kellett ahhoz, hogy ezt valaki észre vegye és bátran cselekedni merjen. 
„Reád bízom az udvari hivatalt – szólt a király -, mert te nem éred be azzal, amit látsz vagy hallasz, hanem használod a saját tudásodat is, és megvan benned a bátorság, hogy próbát merj tenni.”


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

„Egy király meg akarta tudni, ki a legalkalmasabb egy fontos posztra, ezért próbára tette udvarát. Erõs és bölcs férfiak sokasága állt körülötte: „Halljátok-e, ti bölcsek – így a király - , van itt egy feladat: hadd lám, ki olyan ügyes közületek, hogy meg tud birkózni vele.” Odavezette õket egy irdatlan nagy lakathoz, amilyen hatalmasat még egyikük sem látott. „itt látjátok a legnagyobb és legsúlyosabb lakatot, ami országomban valaha létezett – mondta a király. – Melyikõtök képes rá, hogy kinyissa?” 
Az udvaroncok többsége tagadólag csóválta a fejét. Néhányan – akiket bölcsnek tartottak – szemügyre vették közelebbrõl a lakatot, de bevallották, hogy nem tudnak megbirkózni vele. Mikor pedig a bölcsek úgy vélekedtek, a többiek is mind egyetértettek abban, hogy a feladat túl nehéz, nem tudják megoldani. Csak egy vezír mert odamenni a lakathoz. Szemügyre vette, körbetapogatta az ujjaival is, próbált rajta mozdítani errõl is meg arról is, míg végül elszánta magát, és nagyot rántott rajta. 
És lám, a lakat kinyílt. Ugyanis nem volt bekattintva, csak a helyére illesztve, és csak bátorság meg elszántság kellett ahhoz, hogy ezt valaki észre vegye és bátran cselekedni merjen. 
„Reád bízom az udvari hivatalt – szólt a király -, mert te nem éred be azzal, amit látsz vagy hallasz, hanem használod a saját tudásodat is, és megvan benned a bátorság, hogy próbát merj tenni.”


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

Ágai Ágnes: A titkokat az ujjaimnak mondom el
Maradj, fogd a kezem,
Ülj az ágyam szélére, mesélj!
Ha lerúgom a paplant,
takarj be, simogasd meg az arcom,
és ha elalszom, akkor se hagyj el.

Mondd, mi sosem lehetünk egyidősek?
Akkor se, ha nagyon akarjuk?
Akkor se, ha én mindennap
növök egy picit,
és te már nem nősz tovább?
Akkor se, ha holnap én ülök melléd,
én mesélek,
én fogom a kezed?

Nem hiszem!
Egyszer, egyetlenegy percig
biztosan egyidősek lehetünk.


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

Zelk Zoltán: Este jó, este jó
Este jó, este jó
este mégis jó.
Apa mosdik, anya főz,
együtt lenni jó.

Ég a tűz, a fazék
víznótát fütyül
bogárkarika forog
a lámpa körül.

A táncuk karikás,
mint a koszorú,
meg is hal egy kis bogár:
mégse szomorú.

Lassú tánc, lassú tánc,
táncol a plafon,
el is érem már talán,
olyan alacsony.

De az ágy, meg a szék
messzire szalad,
mint a füst, elszállnak a
fekete falak.

Nem félek, de azért
sírni akarok,
szállok én is mint a füst,
mert könnyű vagyok...

Ki emel, ki emel
ringat engemet?
Kinyitnám még a szemem,
de már nem lehet...

Elolvadt a világ,
de a közepén
anya ül és ott ülök
az ölében én.


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

Szalai Borbála: Nem tétlenkedem
Tétlenkedni engem,
bezzeg sose látnak!
Segítő tündére
vagyok nagymamámnak.

A világon mindent
megteszek én érte,
vigyázok is rája,
hogy baj sose érje.

Így rovom le hálám,
hogy értem is fáradt,
hogy őtőle kaptam
az édesanyámat!


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

Szalai Borbála: Édesanya becéz engem 
Így nevez,
Így becéz
Édesanya engem:
Galambom,
Csillagom,
Drága kicsi lelkem!
Bogárkám,
Violám,
Harmatos virágom!
Vannak-e szebb szavak
Ezen a világon?
Töröm a fejem,
Hátha lelek mégis.
Miért ne tudnám becézgetni
Édesanyát én is.


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

Szabó István: Anya ujjai
Amikor még kisrügy voltam,
este anyához hajoltam,
s mondtam: Anya, ne varrj már ma,
fektess be a puha ágyba.
Mint a virág, nyílt tíz ujja,
suhant lágyan homlokomra:

volt eggyem: simogatás
kettem: borogatás,
hármam: szelídség,
négyem: játék,
ötöm: mese,
hatom: béke,
hetem: csibepuhaság,
nyolcam: almafavirág,
kilencem: bársony,
tízem: nyugodt álom.


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

Szentmihályi Szabó Péter: Kicsi szívem
Kicsi szívem kicsit ér,
mégis minden belefér.

Csinálok én ott helyet:
puha ágyat is vetek,
betakarlak felhővel,
elringatlak szellővel,
Szegény szívem megdobban,
megcsókollak álmomban.

Kicsi szívem kicsit ér,
Mégis minden belefér.


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

Ez a kedvencem)

Fecske Csaba: Jó leszek
Ezentúl jó leszek
állíthatom
reggeltől estig,
tetőtől talpig,
csupa jó leszek.
A füleimet ezentúl
mindig megmosom,
rendbe rakom a ruhám,
tiszták lesznek a körmeim,
köszönök szépen mindenkinek.
Azt teszem csak
ami szép és jó,
ha már jó leszek
és ezután az leszek!
Nem verekszem,
nem húzom meg a lányok haját,
semmit sem teszek
amit nem szabad,
a legeslegjobb gyerek én leszek.

Ha majd nagy leszek,
mert ezt a sok jóságot
észben tartani azért
nem tudja egy ilyen kisgyerek!


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

Mókus csalogató Csanádi
Erre csörög a dió,
Arra meg a mogyoró, -
Mogyoróbokron,
Diófán,
Mókusfüttyös
Domb alján.


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

Õsember és õsgyerek Csoóri
Õsember
és
õsgyereke,
amikor még vadász volt,
ki-kijárt
az õserdõbe,
s naphosszat csak vadászott. 
Õsember
és
õsgyereke,
ha pontosan célzott,
minden este 
hazavitt és
megsütött és
meg is evett egy-két rinocéroszt.


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

Csukás István :
Egérmese 
Dohogott az egér:
sosincsen friss kenyér!
Ahogy mondom, ezér
dohogott az egér. 
A boltba bandukolt,
csukva volt az a bolt.
Ahogy mondom, úgy volt,
csukva volt az a bolt. 
Végül is mit csinált?
Hát morzsát rágicsált!
Egyebet nem csinált,
csak morzsát rágicsált.


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

Drégely László :
Macskaházi Benedek 
Macskaházi Benedek
megfogott egy egeret,
egér mondta: "Benedek,
engedj már el engemet!"
Nem engedte Benedek,
hanem nagyot nevetett.
"Ne nevess ki, Benedek,
megharapom kezedet!"
Megijedt a Benedek,
letette az egeret.
Az egér jót nevetett
- hoppon maradt Benedek.


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

Ha azt mondják:nagyanyó,
Gondoljuk öreg nénike,
kinek ősz a haja,
görnyedt a háta, 
reszketőn dolgozik keze.
De ha én hallom ezt a szót: nagyanyó,
nekem nem egy nénike van az eszemben,
hanem te, aki fiatal vagy,
aki víg szellőként suhansz az életemben,
pörögsz-forogsz,
minden megszépül kezedben,
sima az arcod,
színes a ruhád,
ha az utcán megyünk,azt mondják:
milyen kedves az anyukád!
De én nevetek rajtuk,mert tudom:
nem az anyukám vagy,
hanem az én szép fiatal tűzrőlpattant NAGYIKÁM!


----------



## szatmari.szova (2011 November 23)

Remélem,tetszettek a versek...


----------



## attas (2011 November 23)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek


----------



## Nincs1 (2011 November 23)

1


----------



## Nincs1 (2011 November 23)

24


----------



## Nincs1 (2011 November 23)

25


----------



## Nincs1 (2011 November 23)

26


----------



## Nincs1 (2011 November 23)

27


----------



## Nincs1 (2011 November 23)

28


----------



## Nincs1 (2011 November 23)

29


----------



## Katinka Kiss (2011 November 23)

Hát sziasztok!


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

2


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

3


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

4


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

5


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

6


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

7


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

8


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

9


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

10


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

11


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

12


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

13


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

14


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

15


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

16


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

17


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

18


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

19


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

20


----------



## csepelyke (2011 November 24)

21


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

jók vagytok


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

igy tovább


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

bizony itt minden megtalálható


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

nagyon nagy segitség sok mindenkinek ez az oldal


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

klassz hogy létezik egy ilyen forum is


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

jó


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

remek


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

sok jó dolog van itt


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

de minek ez a sok felesleges üzi


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

ugy is jók vagytok


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

remélem ti is tudjátok


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

köszönet az oldal szerkesztöinek


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

a kislányom nagyon örül a sok mesének amit itt lát


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

és majd letöltök neki


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

vagyis remélem


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

szeretném


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

jajjj


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

már csak 2


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

1és


----------



## aqvabajo (2011 November 24)

hurrá megvan


----------



## Katinka Kiss (2011 November 24)

22


----------



## Katinka Kiss (2011 November 24)

Jónapot


----------



## kacif (2011 November 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## molnárneeva (2011 November 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 24)

Sziasztok! 
"Csapkodj hát, csapkodj, ostorozva bölcsen, 
hogy amit megfogadtam, ne felejtsem, 
mert aki éltét hazugságba veszti, 
a boldogságtól magát elrekeszti."
Legyen szép napotok!


----------



## 1047taurus (2011 November 24)

Sziasztok!
Itt is lehet gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat?


----------



## Kezdet (2011 November 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kezdet (2011 November 24)

Ez már a 6.


----------



## Kezdet (2011 November 24)

Még mindig itt vagyok!


----------



## nyuszk (2011 November 24)

Nagyon helyes,mutasd meg neki!


----------



## nyuszk (2011 November 24)

Ugye-ugye! szidjuk őket,de nélkülük sem volna jó!!!


----------



## nyuszk (2011 November 24)

Igen,hol állsz föl?


----------



## nyuszk (2011 November 24)

Jó duma,tetszik!


----------



## nyuszk (2011 November 24)

A viagra és a perverzitás?


----------



## nyuszk (2011 November 24)

Aki csak teheti még 60-70 fölött is tegye! és teszi is!


----------



## nyuszk (2011 November 24)

Utána,vagy előtte?


----------



## nyuszk (2011 November 24)

Reggelizni?


----------



## nyuszk (2011 November 24)

Paprikáskrumpli?


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

sziasztok


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

össze


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

szeretném


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

gyűjteni


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

a 20


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

hozzászólást


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

köszönöm


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

a segítséget


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

10


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

9


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

8


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

7


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

6


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

5


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

4


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

3


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

2


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

1


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

0


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)

már nem sok


----------



## lizakdora (2011 November 24)




----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

En csíkszeredaban élek.


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

Ti merre eltek?


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

A Sapientia egyetemen tanitok.


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

Szamvitel. Vezetoi es Penzugyi


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

Nalunk fele ugy is mondjak, hogy konyvelest tanitok.


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

Szeretek tanitani.


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

Es konyvet is irok.


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

Milyen az elet Kanadaba a magyaroknak.


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

Itt sok a nagykod. Es erezzuk a gazdasagi valsagot.


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

Magyarorszagon romanoznak minket. Pedig mi szarmazas szerint is tiszta magyarok vagyunk.


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

a


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

b


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

c


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

mikrofon proba


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

Enekeljen on is legyen on is milliomosban


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

Indul az Y Faktor


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

hihi


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

hahi


----------



## fülci (2011 November 24)

Megvan az akarat.


----------



## judyfarkas (2011 November 24)

Sziasztok! Köszönöm a lehetőséget a hozzászóláshoz,még csak most próbálgatom a "szárnyaimat"


----------



## BéBori (2011 November 24)

Beköszönök, hogy gyűljenek a hozzászólásaim!!!


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 24)

a1


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 24)

a2


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 24)

a3


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 24)

a4


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 24)

a5


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 24)

a6


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 24)

a7


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 24)

a8


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 24)

a9


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 25)

a10


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 25)

a11


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 25)

a12


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 25)

a13


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 25)

a14


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 25)

a15


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 25)

a16


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 25)

a17


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 25)

a18


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 25)

a19


----------



## sajbanmihaly (2011 November 25)

a20


----------



## Makráné (2011 November 25)

Ha megvan a 20, miért nem enged tovább? Két éve regisztráltam


----------



## zsazsa69 (2011 November 25)

*köszönöm a lehetőséget*




Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

jó napot!


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

Már csak 15 van hátra!


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

Vagy csak 14?


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

13 valóban szerencsétlen szám?


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

12 egy tucat!


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

a 11 egy eleven szám


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

10


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

Kilenc (és 1/2 7) (megoldás egy film címe!)


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

nyóc


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

hét fejű sárkány


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

6alom


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

5let


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

négy


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

3


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

hipp


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

hopp


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

nyuszi ül a fűben


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

szépen szundikálva


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

talán nyuszi beteg vagy? :O


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

6x6


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

süss fel naaaap


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

nyolcacska


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

9


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

hipp hipp hurrá


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

köszi a jelenléti ívért


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

kettő


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

azt hiszem elszámoltam magam DDD


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

uno


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

nem is én lennék :'D


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

14


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

én is )


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

meeeegvaaaan!


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

:d


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

Köszönöm LEHETŐSÉGET!


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

lálálálálálálálá


----------



## datacom (2011 November 25)

Viszlát!


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

.... )))


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

blabla


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

elszállt minden kreativitásom


----------



## ivcsu (2011 November 25)

20. ^^


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

Helló! nem is olyan egyszerű az a 20 hozzászólás. Én többnyire csak meglapulok és orvvúl letöltök


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

Eddig nem is éreztem nagy szükségét, hogy a canadahunon is aktív legyek.


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

De most jöttem vissza Torontóból és ezek után nem maradhatok ki innen sem


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

Na meg az is megfogott, hogy fentvan a bucó-szetti-tacsi és azt már régóta keresem


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

Itt olyan részek is fent vannak amiket még nem is olvastam, meg amit olvastam annak is 20 éve már...


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

Persze lehe, hogy már nem is lesz élmény, és hiába irogatom itt a6. üzenetet, hogy összejöjjön végre a 20


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

azért azt sajnálom, hogy a 20 üzenetben mindenki csak hümmög, jó volna ha mindenki leírná ami épp eszébe jut


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

persze akkor nekem most a főnökeimről kellene írnom, mert épp dolgozom


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

s az nem lenne jó, mert ha valamelyik canadahun fan akkor az őszinte véleményem nagyban visszavethetné a lehetőségeimet


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

hm... lehet, hogy a 20-ban már én is csak hümmögni fogok


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

Na a felén már túl vagyok, most hörpintek a kávémból.


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

Thank God It's Friday!


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

Ez amúgy egyben az egyik kedvenc filmemnek is a címe


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

Közvetlenül az Éjszakai rohanás után.


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

A végrepéntekvan egy 80-as évek diszkó, majd felteszem a linkjeit.


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

amúgy megszerezhetetlen, eddig csak én osztottam meg.


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

Úgy szabtam össze egy ánglius dvd-re rávágtam az ezeréves videókaziról a hangot. de baró lett


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

az éjsazkai rohanás meg egy jó régi De Niro film. Ő bounty hunter és igazán humoros film.


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

Sok jó film van de ez a kettő a legbáróbb


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

Nos kedves tagok elköszönök, túl sokat már nem fogok irogatni csak arcátlanul letölteni. üdv.


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

hmmm... én is elszámoltam magam.


----------



## marschmrk (2011 November 25)

Szórakozik velem a számláló ???


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

Sziasztok!

Nem tudtok valami jó filmet ajánlani?


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

marschmrk írta:


> Szórakozik velem a számláló ???


 
Szia!

Lehetséges, ismerős a helyzet!


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

marschmrk írta:


> Na a felén már túl vagyok, most hörpintek a kávémból.


 
Hát akkor egészségedre, remélem finom!


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

van itt valaki?


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

hahó


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

ezek szerint ninc sitt senki sem?


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

most a kanadai időszámítás szerint adja a pontos időt?


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

durva, én meg itt nézem, hogy most mi zu


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

ezek szerint egyedül vagyok itt :S


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

kár, így nehéz beszélgetni


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

ebből nem lesz pletyka


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

khm


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

hm


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

m


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

lassan kezdődik a hírek, azt meg kéne nézni


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

tart velem valaki?


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

tök jó, remek


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

nézhetem egyedül


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

a kávé kimaradt délután


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

így kegyetlenül fáradt vagyok


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

nos, nem volt egyszerű, hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## noto88 (2011 November 25)

majd ha több időm lesz, akkor jövök vissza beszélgetni, de másik témában, hogy legyen vlaaki is, aki válaszolni fog


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

Jó


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

Először


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

20


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

hozzászólást


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

szeretnék


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

összegyűjteni,


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

hogy


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

hozzáférjek


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

ezekhez


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

Köszi


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

Köszönet minden segitségért!


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

Azt hiszem sikerül már a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

Végre megtaláltam már azt az oldalt, ahol hozzászólásokat lehet gyűjteni kommentek nélkül.


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

Ha nem segítetek továbbra is küldözgetem az óvónéniknek, akik nem igazán fogadják kedvesen.


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal köszönet.


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

Sok hasznos információt lehet olvasni.


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

Nagyon jó olvasni, hogy a magyarok így összetartanak.


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

Remélem számíthatok rátok. Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Judy69 (2011 November 25)

Bocsi, most már tudom.


----------



## strikerted (2011 November 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## strikerted (2011 November 25)

Nem teljesen értem mire kellenek a hozzászólások.


----------



## strikerted (2011 November 25)

Korábban mintha nem lett volna


----------



## strikerted (2011 November 25)

ilyen korlátozás.


----------



## strikerted (2011 November 25)

Az nagyon érdekes,


----------



## strikerted (2011 November 25)

hogy a legjobb magyar témájú fórumok


----------



## strikerted (2011 November 25)

itt vannak Kanadában.


----------



## strikerted (2011 November 25)

Már nagyon közel járok a célhoz.


----------



## strikerted (2011 November 25)

csak egy pár hozzászólás kell még


----------



## strikerted (2011 November 25)

Egy híján 20.


----------



## strikerted (2011 November 25)

és meg van, kezdetnek ennyi.


----------



## csakaaa (2011 November 25)

Hó kavarog az égben, hatalmas, szédítően táncoló pelyhekben és csapatokban, fehér pettyek a vasszürke égen, hó, a hideg és a tél íze a nyelveden, habozva lehel csókot az arcodra, mielőtt halálra dermesztene. Harminccentis hó, puha, mint a vattacukor, meseországgá változtatja a világot, minden felismerhetetlenül gyönyörű lesz tőle.


----------



## strikerted (2011 November 25)

valamiért nem működik: meg van a 20 hozzászólás és régi a regisztráció, mégsem férek hozzá semmihez. Tud valaki segíteni?


----------



## viktorialevente (2011 November 25)

koszi


----------



## OrenIshii (2011 November 25)

Hello Mindenki!


----------



## bognárbetti (2011 November 25)

Sziasztok sorstársak!


----------



## bognárbetti (2011 November 25)

Valahogy lassan gyűjtögetem a hozzászólásokat


----------



## bognárbetti (2011 November 25)

Azonban nagyon elszánt vagyok, hiszen már lassan célba érek


----------



## bognárbetti (2011 November 25)

Körülbelül egy éve ismerem ezt az oldalt, sok anyagot gyűjtöttem, de a regisztráláshoz sosem bátorkodtam belekezdeni


----------



## bognárbetti (2011 November 25)

De, íme, elérkezett a pillanat, két órája folyamatosan ismerkedem az itteni lehetőségekkel


----------



## bognárbetti (2011 November 25)

...és remélem, nemsokára célba érek, és méltó tagja lehetek ennek a nagy tábornak


----------



## bognárbetti (2011 November 25)

Rengeteg lehetőséget kínál ez a fórum, legyen az bármilyen téma, mindenki megtalálja a maga érdeklődési körét


----------



## bognárbetti (2011 November 25)

Ami mindnyájunkat összeköt, akárhonnan is írunk, az a magyarságunk...akárki idelátogat, "otthonra" talál


----------



## bognárbetti (2011 November 25)

Most ellátogatok más topicokra is, hogy nyomot hagyjak, ismerkedjek..


----------



## zhwriter (2011 November 26)

ping


----------



## Zeinab (2011 November 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Orsi05 (2011 November 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## Orsi05 (2011 November 26)

Új vagyok én is.Regisztrálni csak most mertem,pedig régóta nézelődök itt


----------



## Mokus123 (2011 November 26)

Nekem is segítsetek gyorsan nagyon fontos lenne
:/ lécci


----------



## Mokus123 (2011 November 26)

Köszike


----------



## Mokus123 (2011 November 26)

this is sparta mondta a tanár és kiadta az 1 es dogát xD


----------



## Mokus123 (2011 November 26)

2+2+2+2+2+2+2+2+2-5-5-5-5-*76*3*2*1*53*100-1000=? aki tudja az kap egy köszönömöt


----------



## Mokus123 (2011 November 26)

Chuck Norris megprobálta a lehetetlent és sikerült neki xD


----------



## Mokus123 (2011 November 26)

Van egy fám
mennyi fám lesz ha egyet kivágok?
1 mert nem a sajátomat vágom ki nem vagyok hülye xD


----------



## Mokus123 (2011 November 26)

Nyúl látja hogy az egér kirágta a háza oldalát
megy is hogy megkérdezze mért tette ezt 
Nyúl:Mért rágtad ki a házam oldalát egér?
Egér:Mert sajt xD


----------



## Mokus123 (2011 November 26)

a múlt kor mondja az o.f.m hogy mondjam hogy kaptam egy jó jegyet
mondom oké kaptam egy jó jegyek
o.f. hova szarjak xD


----------



## Mokus123 (2011 November 26)

rosz vagy= nem tanulsz = megbuksz = nem lesz munkád= utcán fogsz lakni = nem lesz családod= nem lesz jövöd =meghalsz/ Jó vagy = jól tanulsz = tovább tanulsz = van diplómád = van munkád = van családod= van jövőd = meghalsz
mindegy mit csinálsz ugyis meghalsz :/


----------



## Mokus123 (2011 November 26)

tanár: az oxónium ion okozza az anyagok savas kémhatását 
én: egészségedre xD


----------



## Mokus123 (2011 November 26)

képzelj el egy kis csokit és egy vonatot tejjben mi az?
csokoládé tejbevonattal


----------



## Mokus123 (2011 November 26)

O] fordítsd a fejed jobbra 
[
O]


----------



## Mokus123 (2011 November 26)

1024+1024=2gb xD


----------



## kacif (2011 November 26)

halihó


----------



## kacif (2011 November 26)

szép hétvégét mindenkinek!


----------



## ildiko3180 (2011 November 26)

sziasztok!


----------



## ildiko3180 (2011 November 26)

Nincs itt senki?


----------



## ildiko3180 (2011 November 26)

Szomorú vagyok!


----------



## ildiko3180 (2011 November 26)

Tudna nekem valaki szabásmintákat küldeni?Két éves kislányomnak szeretnék ruhákat varrni.Nadrág pulóver,póló,felsők szabadidők érdekelnének.Köszönöm!


----------



## kovatis (2011 November 26)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kovatis (2011 November 26)

Ez a 13. hozzászólásom...


----------



## kovatis (2011 November 26)




----------



## kovatis (2011 November 26)

15.


----------



## kovatis (2011 November 26)




----------



## cantus. (2011 November 26)

Na már itt is volnék. Hol a vörös szőnyeg?????


----------



## cantus. (2011 November 26)

Meg a táncos talpú lányok???


----------



## cantus. (2011 November 26)

Alakul a dolog. Csak azt nem értem, miért szőrös a talpuk???


----------



## PallMaria (2011 November 26)

Koszi szepen


----------



## PallMaria (2011 November 26)

Engem lanyom hazorzo kutyanak rajzolt es magat majomnak


----------



## PallMaria (2011 November 26)

Mikulas keszitesehez otletekre lenne szuksegem


----------



## PallMaria (2011 November 26)

ovisoknak


----------



## PallMaria (2011 November 26)

Hasznos volt a konyv


----------



## PallMaria (2011 November 26)

Folker egyuttes


----------



## PallMaria (2011 November 26)

Koszi az otleteket


----------



## PallMaria (2011 November 26)

Hol lehet megvenni?


----------



## PallMaria (2011 November 26)

Hol lehet megvenni?


----------



## PallMaria (2011 November 26)

rajzos naptar


----------



## PallMaria (2011 November 26)

testnevelesi tervezete van e valakinek ovodasoknak


----------



## PallMaria (2011 November 26)

elore koszonom


----------



## PallMaria (2011 November 26)

ezeket tudom hasznalni


----------



## PallMaria (2011 November 26)

lehet e kepeket is feltolteni


----------



## prgabor (2011 November 26)

köszi


----------



## prgabor (2011 November 26)

Mármint otiti-nek, (7. osztályos anyagok - 2011-11-21, 07:41 AM)


----------



## mugwort (2011 November 27)

Először is beszélve.


----------



## mugwort (2011 November 27)

Ez az első fórum.


----------



## mugwort (2011 November 27)

Köszönöm.


----------



## mugwort (2011 November 27)

Kérjük, és kijönnek.


----------



## mugwort (2011 November 27)

A szerelem egy hajó design.


----------



## piccolino (2011 November 27)

"A szerelem, a szerelem,
A szerelem sötét verem;
Beleestem, benne vagyok,
Nem láthatok, nem hallhatok."


----------



## zhwriter (2011 November 27)

"Nobody tells DJ Request what to play."


----------



## zhwriter (2011 November 27)

Ez egyébként a "The Goods" c. filmben volt.


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

*guberálok*

Csak guberálok, guberálok
Mit?
Hát hozzátok szólást


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

Még csak az ötödiknél tartok...


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

Lassan, lassan gyűlnek a pontok


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

Ha sok pontom lesz, gazdag leszek, és hozzátok szólok.


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

Heten vannak...mint a gonoszok


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

most csak köszönök, szia


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

azt írták értelmeset kell írni.... hááát, ez az?


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

A felénék tartok


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

Jó napot


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

Ha nagy leszek író leszek.


----------



## kiruka (2011 November 27)

*üdvözlet*

Sziasztok! Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

Most komolyan, ezt mindenki végig nyomta?


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

halihóóóóóóóóóóóó


----------



## kiruka (2011 November 27)

Remélem mielőbb összegyűlik a 20


----------



## kiruka (2011 November 27)

nekem úgy tűnik végig kell írogatni 20-at


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

jajjj de jó, hogy nem vagyok egyedül, magamban beszélni, kicsit félelmetes.


----------



## kiruka (2011 November 27)

viszont kívánom!


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

Kiruka, látom te is belehúztál :-D


----------



## kiruka (2011 November 27)

már 12-nél járok


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

Kitartást, talán nem veszi észre a dilidokink, hogy motyogunk


----------



## kiruka (2011 November 27)

Már több éve regisztráltam, olvasgattam a főrumon de most már letölteni is szeretnék


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

Kecskemét hirös város?


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

Nooooos, talán bent vagyok...


----------



## kiruka (2011 November 27)

gratulálok Remélem sikerült


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

Jómagam is így volnék, aktívabb életet szeretnék.
Kismalaaaaaaaaac engedd be jobb melső lábamaaaat


----------



## kiruka (2011 November 27)

Hasznos kis fórum, remélem én is hozzá tudok tenni


----------



## chermelin (2011 November 27)

Talán találkozunk még.... Szia


----------



## islandi78 (2011 November 27)

20 válasz?


----------



## islandi78 (2011 November 27)

19 is elég?


----------



## islandi78 (2011 November 27)

Kecskemét "Hírös város" - mondá Petőfi.


----------



## islandi78 (2011 November 27)

Hogy tölthetek le?


----------



## islandi78 (2011 November 27)

20 hozzászólást minek írni mielőtt letölthetnék?


----------



## islandi78 (2011 November 27)

Üdv! Islandi vagyok. Sokféle jó téma van ezen a fórumon, gratulálok a létrehozóinak és a fórumozóknak is.


----------



## islandi78 (2011 November 27)

Még mindig nincs meg a 20


----------



## islandi78 (2011 November 27)

Nemsokára....


----------



## islandi78 (2011 November 27)

filmek, zenek, olvasás, nyelvtanulás, utazás stb, kedvenc témák


----------



## islandi78 (2011 November 27)

végül csak összejön


----------



## islandi78 (2011 November 27)

Csenge


----------



## islandi78 (2011 November 27)

Mamó


----------



## islandi78 (2011 November 27)

Apa


----------



## islandi78 (2011 November 27)

Anya


----------



## islandi78 (2011 November 27)

Panka


----------



## islandi78 (2011 November 27)

Mikes
míra


----------



## Bszityu (2011 November 27)

Hali


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

1


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

2


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

3


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

4


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

5


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

666


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

stn


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

ollé


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

ól lé


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

ten


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

tengsz-lengsz


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

tucat


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

Barack pálinka


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

Barack lekvár


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

Barack obama?


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

17


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

Szólj hozzá


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

Ne szólj szám
nem fáj fejed


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

Hú sz


----------



## springo (2011 November 27)

21
én nyertem


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

1


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

2


----------



## Szilvuska (2011 November 28)

*Feladatlap keresés*

Sziasztok!

Keresnék 7.osztályos mozaikos Tudásszintfelmérő feladatlapokat
/ fizika, kémia, matek, biológia, történelem/
Ha tud valaki segíteni ebben nagyon megköszönném.


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

3


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

4


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

5


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

6


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

7


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

8


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

9


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

10


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

11


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

12


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

13


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

14


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

15


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

16


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

17


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

18


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

19


----------



## ksju (2011 November 28)

20


----------



## Bszityu (2011 November 28)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## Bszityu (2011 November 28)

5


----------



## Bszityu (2011 November 28)

6


----------



## titkosgirl (2011 November 28)

sziasztok


----------



## titkosgirl (2011 November 28)

gondoltam


----------



## titkosgirl (2011 November 28)

beköszönök........................


----------



## titkosgirl (2011 November 28)

na meg........


----------



## titkosgirl (2011 November 28)

gyűjtök.......


----------



## titkosgirl (2011 November 28)

egy pár...


----------



## titkosgirl (2011 November 28)

üzenetet....


----------



## titkosgirl (2011 November 28)

már igazán...


----------



## titkosgirl (2011 November 28)

nem sok...


----------



## titkosgirl (2011 November 28)

kell....


----------



## titkosgirl (2011 November 28)

már...


----------



## titkosgirl (2011 November 28)

csak...


----------



## titkosgirl (2011 November 28)

3


----------



## titkosgirl (2011 November 28)

kell


----------



## Bszityu (2011 November 28)

7


----------



## titkosgirl (2011 November 28)

na íme az utolsó....


----------



## Bszityu (2011 November 28)

volt


----------



## Bszityu (2011 November 28)

Gratula


----------



## Bszityu (2011 November 28)

11


----------



## Bszityu (2011 November 28)

12


----------



## Bszityu (2011 November 28)

13


----------



## Bszityu (2011 November 28)

14


----------



## Bszityu (2011 November 28)

15


----------



## Bszityu (2011 November 28)

16


----------



## Bszityu (2011 November 28)

17


----------



## Bszityu (2011 November 28)

18


----------



## Bszityu (2011 November 28)

19


----------



## Bszityu (2011 November 28)

20


----------



## Catea (2011 November 28)

Sziasztok!
Azon kívül, hogy sok érdekes és értékes le- és feltölthető anyag van itt, de sok érdekes és értékes ember is!  Legalábbis a fórumbejegyzések alapján. Úgyhogy már miattatok is érdemes aktívan részt venni a fórum életében. És számomra nagyon izgalmas, hogy sokatok külföldön él - örömmel olvasom az ottani élményeitek, tapasztalataitok. 
Kati


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

köszi


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

köszike


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

thx


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

thanx


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

thanks


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

nagyon köszi


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

helló


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

sziasztok


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

Nem kell ahhoz semmi különleges ok, hogy jól érezd magad – egyszerűen elhatározod, hogy azonnal boldog leszel, egyszerűen csak azért, mert élsz, egyszerűen azért, mert így akarod.


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre.


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

Ha természetes módon élsz, sosem leszel szegény, de ha a képzelgések szerint, sosem leszel gazdag


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

Nem az a szegény, akinek csak kevese van, hanem aki többre vágyik.


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

Nem téboly-e, nem az esztelenség netovábbja-e, hogy sokat kívántok, holott édeskevés fér belétek?


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

Ne akarj sikeres lenni – minél inkább célul tűzöd ki a sikert, annál biztosabban elkerül. A sikert nem lehet üldözőbe venni, ahogy a boldogságot sem: a sikernek magának mintegy mellékhatásként, önkéntelenül kell jelentkezni, mikor az ember valamely önmagánál nagyobb ügynek szenteli magát.


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

Tökéletes ember nincs, csak tökéletes emberi szándék.


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

Nem az számít, hogy a leggazdagabb ember legyek a temetőben. Ami igazán számít nekem, hogy úgy térjek nyugovóra éjszaka, hogy valami csodálatosat alkottunk.


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

Az időd véges, úgyhogy ne vesztegesd el arra, hogy valaki más életét éled! Ne engedd, hogy mások véleménye túlharsogja a saját belső hangodat! De ami a legfontosabb, legyen elég bátorságod a szívedre és a megérzéseidre hallgatni! Ők valahogy már most is tudják, mivé akarsz válni valójában.


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

Nem lehet összekötni a pontokat a jövőt fürkészve, az összefüggések csak utólag visszanézve látszanak.


----------



## kelladoga (2011 November 28)

Sajnos nagyon sokan hiszik azt, hogy a csend olyan űr, amit mindenképp ki kell tölteni még akkor is, ha nincs fontos mondandójuk.


----------



## b.erika77 (2011 November 28)

sok hasznos dolgot találtam,köszi.


----------



## sziszi_2001 (2011 November 28)

*Új tag*

Jó ez az oldal, sok minden érdekeset meg lehet róla tudni.


----------



## dodi077 (2011 November 28)

Én már 2011 januárjában regisztráltam, mégse "állandó tag"-ként vagyok itt. Miért lehet ez?


----------



## dodi077 (2011 November 28)

És több hozzászólást is írtam már...


----------



## dodi077 (2011 November 28)

Legalább öööh... szóval sokat


----------



## dodi077 (2011 November 28)

...és mintha lenullázott volna...


----------



## dodi077 (2011 November 28)

Ugyanazon a gépen, de másik user-rel jelenkezem be.


----------



## dodi077 (2011 November 28)

Az számít?


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

:d


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

.d


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

3. :d


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

4.


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

messze van a 20.. ez az 5.


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

még mindig messze van.. ez a 6.


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

már kezd közeledni mert ez a 7.


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

jöhetne gyorsabban id  de sokkal  8.


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

méggyorsabban.. ez a 9. már csak 11


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

húdegyors volt ez a 10 DD
de méggyorsabban


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

még tíz.. ez a 11 dikk  márcsak 9


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

már csak 8.. ezaaz.. nincssokhátra, kitartás


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

13dikk..ezazbaby


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

14dik...................................-.


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

mért kell 20 másodperc? 
15.


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

16.


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

17. márcsaak 3 vaaan  vagyis kettő vagy miiivan?


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

18. ezaz .. már közelvab


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

*közelvan.. mindegy.. 19. ) wiííí


----------



## pontazvalaki (2011 November 28)

végre a 20


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

Beköszöntem jól 1.


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

Beköszöntem jól 2


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

Beköszöntem jól 3
20 másodperc múlva


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

Elszámoltam magam 5


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

Akkor 6


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

Beköszöntem jól 7


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

Megint 20 mp 8


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

Lassan megy az idö 9


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

Ez már a fele 10


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

11 és egyre csak nö


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

20 másodperc de még csak 12


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

13


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

tizennégy


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

tizenöt


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

16


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

17


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

tizennyolc


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

hüdeközel


----------



## zed58 (2011 November 28)

jesszzzz, húsz


----------



## pepexxxxxx (2011 November 28)

hello


----------



## pepexxxxxx (2011 November 28)

good morning


----------



## pepexxxxxx (2011 November 28)

szép napot


----------



## pepexxxxxx (2011 November 28)

üdvözlettem


----------



## pepexxxxxx (2011 November 28)

hi


----------



## pepexxxxxx (2011 November 28)

szevasztok


----------



## picibucor (2011 November 29)

Üdv mindenkinek, én még friss vagyok!


----------



## picibucor (2011 November 29)

Ha télleg ennyi a 20 összeszedése, akkor miért kell 20-at összeszedni?


----------



## djdaka (2011 November 29)

Jó az oldal


----------



## djdaka (2011 November 29)

Keresem Komáromi Gabriella könyvét


----------



## djdaka (2011 November 29)

bocsi de kell a post


----------



## djdaka (2011 November 29)

mert le akarok töleni egy könyvet


----------



## djdaka (2011 November 29)

nagyon sürgős


----------



## djdaka (2011 November 29)

lenne


----------



## attila1997 (2011 November 29)

.


----------



## attila1997 (2011 November 29)

a4


----------



## attila1997 (2011 November 29)

jó az oldal


----------



## attila1997 (2011 November 29)

Xd


----------



## attila1997 (2011 November 29)

1


----------



## attila1997 (2011 November 29)

,


----------



## dolili (2011 November 29)

hello


----------



## dolili (2011 November 29)

nekem is fontos lenne


----------



## dolili (2011 November 29)

mar csak 17 beiras


----------



## dolili (2011 November 29)

16


----------



## dolili (2011 November 29)

mobilrol nem az igazi ennyit irkalni.


----------



## dolili (2011 November 29)

de igyekszem


----------



## dolili (2011 November 29)

szerencseszam


----------



## dolili (2011 November 29)

meg jo, hogy nem kulonbozo topikokba kell irkalni


----------



## dolili (2011 November 29)

igy eleg ha csak itt neznek nem 100-asnak


----------



## dolili (2011 November 29)

elmeletileg a fele mar megvan


----------



## dolili (2011 November 29)

tobb mint a fele


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 29)

Sziasztok! Hogy vagytok? 
"A halál az embernek túl nagy falat, állandóan megakad a torkán, mint az a bizonyos almacsutka, legjobb lesz Istenre bízni." 
Szép estét nektek!


----------



## nitaa81 (2011 November 29)

szia


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 29)

Csak az tud élni, ki mindig nevet, 
Kinek a lelke élettől vidám, 
Kiből kicsordul minden szeretet
És himnuszt zeng az élet hajnalán. 
Ki minden könnyből szivárványt fakaszt
Az élet sínjén győztesen robog, 
Minden szikláról virágot fakaszt? 
Csak az tud élni: aki mosolyog...
Sándor Dénes


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 29)

"Az én szívem repdesett elejébe annak, akit nem láttam, és most első látásra enyémnek esmértem, akit szívem hangosan, érthetően kiáltott: Ez az! Eltűnt előlem minden, az egész világ körültem semmivé lett, őt láttam, őt érzettem, csupán csak ezt a kívánva kívántat."


----------



## nitaa81 (2011 November 29)

elég lesz 20 hozzászólást összeszedni


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 29)

"A szerelemébredés nem volt viharos, lassan érett be, mint a késői vetés, de már az első pillanatban éreztem, ismeretségünk nem amolyan futó kaland, hanem valami mélyebb kapcsolat kezdete."


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 29)

"Hűségesnek lenni nem ugyanaz, mint másoktól függeni."


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 29)

"Amikor egy kapcsolat elindul a megkeseredés útján, a részletek eltérőek, de az érzelmek nagyjából azonosak: elárulás, csalódás, összetört álmok és halálos csend.
Daniel Gottlieb"


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 29)

"Az évek során lassan fogyni kezdett az erőm. Ami maradt belőle, az arra kellett, hogy megvédjem magam tőled. Már nem próbáltalak megérteni. Már tudtam, hogy minden egyes szó, minden mozdulat olyan, akár egy aknamező."


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 29)

"Miért száradt ki a folyó, miért? 
Gátat vontam rá, hogy enyém legyen, 
Ezért száradt ki a folyó, ezért."


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 29)

"Kétségek közt, még bírom, még fáj,
Csak tudjam meg végre, 
Ha nem kellek már."


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 29)

"Hiába kedves hozzám
hiába vesz virágot
így még jobban fáj ami fájhat -
már régen
nem élem
a saját életem -
egyedül rossz
de ketten nem lehet -
mindennél rosszabb így nekem
mellettem él de nem velem
elnézem: idegen
és nincsen
nincsen
kegyelem.
Spiró György"


----------



## Ariana012 (2011 November 29)

20. és ezzel búcsúzom  Legyen szép napotok!
"A szemét látom magam előtt. A leggyönyörűbb szemek. Sem életben, sem filmvásznon ilyet nem láttam. Bámulatos mélység és tisztaság. A haja is gyönyörű, azokkal az ősz csíkokkal a feketében, de a szeme, az leírhatatlan. És ezek a szemek engem néznek. Úgy szeretnek, ahogy szeretni lehet, feltétel nélkül. Három éve. Ilyenben nem téved az ember. Három éven át, amíg nem mehettem hozzá, mert végig kellett csinálnom egy másik kapcsolatot, mindvégig tudtam, hogy ezek a szemek rám várnak, bármikor elmehetek hozzá, szerelemmel fog fogadni. És elmentem hozzá három év múlva, és szerelemmel fogadott. Ilyen egyszer adódik az életben. Mert úgy szeret, ahogy szeretni lehet."


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

JÓ ez az oldal.


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

sokszínű matematika 2.osztály érdekelne!!


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

Ha valakinek meg van tőltse már fel!


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

Hű!


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

Karácsony.


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

Mikulás.


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

Szilveszter


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

Hétfő


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

Kedd


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

szerda


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

csütörtök


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

Péntek


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

szombat


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

vasárnap


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

január


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

február


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

március


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

április


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

május


----------



## zolee0 (2011 November 29)

junius


----------



## zozilla (2011 November 29)

július..


----------



## zozilla (2011 November 29)

augusztus


----------



## zozilla (2011 November 29)

szeptember


----------



## zozilla (2011 November 29)

október


----------



## zozilla (2011 November 29)

november


----------



## zozilla (2011 November 29)

december


----------



## zozilla (2011 November 29)

hétfő


----------



## zozilla (2011 November 29)

kedd


----------



## hbubuka (2011 November 30)

szerda...és már csak két munkanap...


----------



## piccolino (2011 November 30)

annak, aki hétvégén nem dolgozik...


----------



## uhuboy0721 (2011 November 30)

Sziasztok! Új vagyok még itt,és érdeklődnék,ha kimegyek Canadába melyek a feltételei,a munka vállalásnak ?


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

Üdv midnenkinek ezennel meg is kezdem a gyűjtést


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

Hétfő


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

kedd


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

szerda


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

csütörtök


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

péntek


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

szombat


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

vasárnap


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

január


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

február


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

március


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

április


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

május


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

június


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

július


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

augusztus


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

szeptember


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

október


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

november


----------



## neb007 (2011 November 30)

december


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

Szőke nő a kollégájának: 
- Laci, hogy kell kinyitni a pénztárgépet?
- Nyomd meg a C-t!
- Lacccccci, hogy kell kinyitni?


----------



## CPH001 (2011 November 30)

CPH001 - jelen!


----------



## CPH001 (2011 November 30)

...es Sziasztok is!


----------



## CPH001 (2011 November 30)

A vicceket szeretem!


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

- Hogy hívják a beszédhibás görög istent?
- Pöszeidon.


----------



## challanger (2011 November 30)

hi


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

- Melyik a legrosszabb világhálózati kapcsolat?
- RetteNet.


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

- Melyik a legsivárabb hálózat?
- A LakatLan.


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

- Hogyan hívják a legmelegebb hálózatot?
- KatLan.


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

- Hogyan hívják az orosz számítógép hálózatot?
- Nyetwork.


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

- Hogy hívják a templomok közti hálózatot?
- PapLan.


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

- Hogy rövidítik az angolok a kilométert?
- ???
- Átvágnak az erdőn.


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

- Mikor volt Ronald az amerikai elnök?
- ???
- Régen.


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

- Hogy hívják a számítógép-mániás eszkimót?
- ???
- Jégkocka.


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

- Miért nem kell Hippolyt a kannibáloknak?
- ???
- Mert nagyon inas.


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

- Mi van az őrült ló lábán?
- ???
- Pszichopata.


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

Veszélyes elírás:
Jézus reszet téged.


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

Pistikét irodalomórán a tanárnéni megszólítja:
- Pistike! A Mikszáth-ot véletlenül X-szel írtad!
- Dehogyis Tanárnő! Az DirectX.


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

- Nem villámlik, csak csinálják a fényképeket a Google Maps-hez!


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

- Pisti, már megint a számítógép előtt ülsz, ez már szenvedélybetegség!
- Jaj, drágám! Már megint frame-ket látsz!


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

A szőke csaj megy a városban kocsival. Elér a piroshoz. Kiszáll, odarohan az előtte álló teherautóhoz, és bekopog az ablakon.
- Szia, Kata vagyok, és azt akarom mondani, hogy potyog a rakományod.
A sofőr felhúzza az ablakot és megy tovább. Következő pirosnál a szöszi megint odafut, és bekopog. A sofőr most már ingerültebben húzza le az ablakot.
- Szia, Kata vagyok, és azt akarom mondani hogy potyog a rakományod.
Oda se neki! A sofőr megy tovább. Elérnek a harmadik piroshoz, megállnak, szöszi rohan és bekopog.
- Szia, Kata vagyok, és azt aka...
-Szia, Zoli vagyok, és az utat sózom, vazze'!


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

A rendőr elmegy a jósnőhöz, s az jósolni kezd:
- Vészes jövőt látok...Pénteken este ki fogják rabolni a házát...
Mire a rendőr:
- A fenébe, én meg pont akkor leszek színházban a feleségemmel...


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

Hogy kapta Benedek Elek a nevét?

Anyukája reggel beszólt a kisfiának:
- Benn vagy még az ágyban?
- Benne, de kelek...


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

- Hogyan ébreszti fel Hófehérke a hét törpét?
- 7 up!


----------



## liza.raszpot (2011 November 30)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

Köszike a lányomnak sokat segítenek


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

Lányom másodikos ehez szeretnék segéd anagokat. Köszi


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

Köszike


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

Köszi


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

Jó ötletek


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

Köszi


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

Köszi


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

Köszike


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

Köszi


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

köszi


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

köszike


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

köszi


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

köszönöm


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

köszönöm


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## Lampy (2011 November 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

*elso*

itt akkor 2-szor kell hozzaszolnom?


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

20t akartam irni


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

marcsak 18


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

17


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

16


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

15


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

persze remelem jolcsinalom


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

:d


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

erdekes is gy irni


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

de megeri D


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

Itt mindenki Kanadaban el?


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

meg 9


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

akarom mondani 8


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

mndjart kesz


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

mar csak 6


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

mar latom a veget


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

eeeee


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

huhuhuhu


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

meg ketto


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

es keszen van


----------



## Ildiko_ (2011 November 30)

Ujfennt megprrobalom, mert vaalalmi nem jo


----------



## idnaj (2011 November 30)

sziasztok


----------



## helkis (2011 November 30)

üdv!


----------



## losika82 (2011 November 30)

.


----------



## losika82 (2011 November 30)

.


----------



## losika82 (2011 November 30)

.


----------



## losika82 (2011 November 30)

.


----------



## SZKATAKATA (2011 December 1)

Szép napunk van ma!


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

sziasztok, elkezdem én is gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

jelenleg még Magyarországról jelentkezem.


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

Férjemmel közösen tervezzük a kiutazást.


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

a cége tervezi az ottani egység fejlesztését


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

én magyar irodalom nyelvtan szakos tanár vagyok


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

első gyermekünket nagyon vártuk, most 4 éves


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

szép napot nektek, akik olvastok!


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

Nagyon szeretnék már állandó tag lenni, hogy ha kimegyünk ott már aktív tagja lehessek a közösségnek


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

márcsak 12


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

épp lyukas órám van


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

ott most milyen idő van? itt nálunk elég ködös.


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

lassan itt a karácsony, kislányunk már nagyon várja


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

nem tudom mit veszünk neki


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

lehet, hogy babát vagy vmilyen társast


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

jó így megbeszélni magammal a bevásárlást, jól haladok


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

márcsak 5


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

jó lenne ha nyernénk a lottón


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

ja és a TÉLAPÓT EL NE FELEJTSÉTEK


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

Még kettő!!


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

Mindenkinek jó munkatársat


----------



## irodalom (2011 December 1)

hiába írtam meg a 20 hozzászólást, nem működik a dolog .... keresztlányomnak szeretnék letölteni egy környezetismeret feladatlapos könyvet pdf-ben és nem engedi (( pedig több mint 2 napja reg-geltem és megvan a 20 hsz.


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

na végre sikerült regelnem


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

az unterwegs hanganyagát szeretném letölteni


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

én már kerestem mindenhol a neten de nem találtam csak itt


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

gondolom a kanadai szervert nem tudják ellenőrizni


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

a boltban meg a könyvhöz nem adják a hanganyagot


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

még fizessek a könyv árán felül, hogy használni tudjam a könyvet


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

mennyi magyar van kanadában?


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

én 5000 főre tippelek


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

sokan vannak romániában is


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

mégis azok nem csinálnak fórumot


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

érdekes


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

és ezt ki üzemelteti? passz


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

lehet valami kis asztali gépről megy


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

vagy valami céges gépről


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

mindenesetre gyors


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

a zzzzzzzinternet


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

ha valaki van itt válaszolhat!


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

úgy nem olyan unalmas


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

ha nem hát nem


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

csáó


----------



## y4792 (2011 December 1)

szmájli


----------



## helkis (2011 December 1)

aloha!


----------



## j0in3r (2011 December 1)

sziasztok!


----------



## Joci-71 (2011 December 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## antorio (2011 December 1)

Hatalmas gyűjtemény, lesz mivel meglepni a gyerekeket. Újra és újra!
Köszönöm!


----------



## antorio (2011 December 1)

Sziasztok, a dínós kifestő a nyerők nálunk. Köszönöm az eddigieket és várom a többit is! Még egyszer köszi a feltöltéseket, linkeket!


----------



## Joci-71 (2011 December 1)




----------



## liko5 (2011 December 1)

Te is a 20 hozzászólást szeretnéd összegyűjteni?


----------



## liko5 (2011 December 1)

Csak tudnám hová tűntek az üzijeim és az eddigi hozzászólásaim?


----------



## idnaj (2011 December 1)

sziasztok


----------



## pinguin (2011 December 1)

12


----------



## pinguin (2011 December 1)

11


----------



## pinguin (2011 December 1)

10


----------



## pinguin (2011 December 1)

9


----------



## pinguin (2011 December 1)

8


----------



## pinguin (2011 December 1)

7


----------



## pinguin (2011 December 1)

6


----------



## pinguin (2011 December 1)

5


----------



## pinguin (2011 December 1)

4


----------



## pinguin (2011 December 1)

3


----------



## pinguin (2011 December 1)

2


----------



## pinguin (2011 December 1)

1


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

*abc*

íbc


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

hello canadahun


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

es megegy hozzaszolas


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

poganym írta:


> hello canadahun



es hello megegyszer


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

qwerty


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

ytrewq


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

6


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

7


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

8


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

9


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

10


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

11


----------



## Leta (2011 December 1)

Szia! Már nagyon kerestem ezt az alapot, és csak itt találtam meg. Nagyon örülök neki, bár nem tudom, hogy holnapig sikerül-e teljesítenem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

12


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

13


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

14


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

15


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

16


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

17


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

18


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

19


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

20


----------



## poganym (2011 December 1)

es egy ráadás


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

Nagyon kellene nekem egy alap, amit itt megtaláltam, de még túl kevés a hozzászólásom.


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

Tetszik a fórum!


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

Tetszik a fórum!


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

Sok érdekes info van itt!


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

Helló!


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

Már csak 13 kell.


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

Már csak 12.


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

Mert egy középiskolában tanítok,


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

és kellene egy alap


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

a karácsonyi műsorunkhoz.


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

Sehol nem találtam meg.


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

Csak itt, nálatok.


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

De úgy látom, már csak 6 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

És le is tudom tölteni.


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

És akkor már ma próbálhatunk vele.


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

Na, már csak 3.


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

És 2.


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

És ígérem, ez at utolsó idióta hozzászólásom.


----------



## Leta (2011 December 2)

És most miért is nem tudom letölteni?


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

Sziasztok!

Majdnem új vagyok, mert bár a regisztrációm régi, de most hajtok a 20 hozzászólásra


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

2


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

3


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

4


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

5


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

6


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

7


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

8


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

9


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

10


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

11


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

12


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

13


----------



## SZKATAKATA (2011 December 2)

1


----------



## SZKATAKATA (2011 December 2)

2


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

14


----------



## SZKATAKATA (2011 December 2)

3


----------



## SZKATAKATA (2011 December 2)

4


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

15


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

Szia Szkatakata! TE is?


----------



## SZKATAKATA (2011 December 2)

5


----------



## SZKATAKATA (2011 December 2)

szia Lencsilány82,
igen, próbálkozom.


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

mindjárt vége


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

t-2


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

ééééééééééééééééééééés kész


----------



## SZKATAKATA (2011 December 2)

6


----------



## SZKATAKATA (2011 December 2)

gratulálok!


----------



## SZKATAKATA (2011 December 2)

7


----------



## SZKATAKATA (2011 December 2)

8


----------



## SZKATAKATA (2011 December 2)

9


----------



## SZKATAKATA (2011 December 2)

és plusz egy a ráadás!


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

hello


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

1


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

öcsém 20 hozzászólás kell 2 nap mulva lesz jó és 20 percet kell várni a 2 üzi között kicsit sokminden van nem?


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

2


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

3


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

4


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

5


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

6


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

7


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

8


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

9


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

10


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

11


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

12


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

13


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

14


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

15


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

16


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

17


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

18


----------



## Vavanna (2011 December 2)

ééééssss még 2 nap és tudom használni is


----------



## Lencsilany82 (2011 December 2)

tárárárááááááááá


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

1


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

2


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

hi-hi


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

6


----------



## Hemilton (2011 December 2)

8


----------



## darkm00n (2011 December 2)

sziasztok


----------



## sudna (2011 December 2)

nem tudom, hogy mennyinél tartok


----------



## sudna (2011 December 2)

17


----------



## sudna (2011 December 2)

18


----------



## sudna (2011 December 2)

19


----------



## sudna (2011 December 2)

20


----------



## sudna (2011 December 2)

21


----------



## kiszke (2011 December 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## kiszke (2011 December 2)

szeretnék e-bookot letölteni


----------



## kiszke (2011 December 2)

és még 17 hozzászólás hiányzik..


----------



## kiszke (2011 December 2)

gyöngyfűzéssel szeretnék foglalkozni


----------



## kiszke (2011 December 2)

pontosabban karácsonyi meglepit szeretnék fűzni a munkatársaknak


----------



## kiszke (2011 December 2)

vagy Télapót vagy fenyőfát vagy csillagot


----------



## kiszke (2011 December 2)

korábban csak ékszereket fűztem, de remélem menni fog a 3D-s is


----------



## kiszke (2011 December 2)

gyöngyöm már van itthon, és damilt is vettem..


----------



## kiszke (2011 December 2)

csak egy olyan könyv kellene, amiben fűzési minták vannak


----------



## kiszke (2011 December 2)

nem gondoltam volna, hogy ilyen nehéz 20 hozzászólást összeszedni...


----------



## ladi.zoltan (2011 December 2)

fűzés? imádok fűzni.. meg sütni is!


----------



## ladi.zoltan (2011 December 2)




----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

Namármost.


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

Ez lehet, hogy bolondul fog hangzani,


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

De akkor is szükségem van a 20 hozzászólásra


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

Tehát:


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]Megaludt a tej a számba'

[/FONT]


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]Heverek csak itt a kövön.[/FONT]


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]Nem rontok most a karámba,[/FONT]


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]Nem harapok lovat tökön.

[/FONT]


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]A melegtől megpusztulok,[/FONT]


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]Mordulni sincs semmi kedvem.

[/FONT]


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]Néha felállok, megfordulok,[/FONT]


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]De fekszem is vissza menten.[/FONT]


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]A pofám szélén csorog a nyál.[/FONT]


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]Megbékéltem vele régen.

[/FONT]


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]A bundám néhol csomókban áll,

[/FONT]


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

De úgysincs szuka a környéken.


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]Karmom fába mélyed bele.[/FONT]


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]Orrom szúnyogháló nyomja.[/FONT]


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

[FONT=&quot]Felhagynék örömmel vele,[/FONT]


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

De ott benn van a konyha.


----------



## foltoscsiko (2011 December 2)

meg is volnánk  köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## hwang jin yi (2011 December 2)

egy


----------



## hwang jin yi (2011 December 2)

kettő


----------



## hwang jin yi (2011 December 2)

három


----------



## hwang jin yi (2011 December 2)

négy


----------



## hwang jin yi (2011 December 2)

öt


----------



## AcsFeri (2011 December 2)

Sziasztok végre


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!
Túljutottam a regisztráción, most következik a 20-as csata


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

Sok dolgot kerestem már a neten, és az esetek 99%-ban ide irányított.


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

Üdv


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

Nagyon bosszantó volt, hogy rátaláltam arra, amit kerestem, mégsem fértem hozzá


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

Rájöttem, hogy ez egy közösség, ahova tartozni lehet


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

Így eljött az idő, hogy csatlakozzak!
Üdv. Doriath!


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

1 - egy


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

2 - kettő


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

Míg külsősként szemléltem, úgy vettem észre, ez egy jó közösség, lelkes tagokkal, összetartó emberekkel.


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

3 - három..., három?!?!?!


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

Így magamban beszélgetve lehet, hogy gyorsabb lenne, ha én is számolnék


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

4 - négy, hát igen, ez már tényleg négy!!!444!!!4


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

minek a 20, nem elég az 5 ?--- öt?!?!


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

8


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

6


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

Aki 20-ig kibírja, az biztosan csatlakozni akar


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

Na jó, lépek az Ezoba, így is azért jöttem, jó postolgatást komáromi barátom


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

Visszanézegettem, volt, aki 5 után feladta!


----------



## eak (2011 December 3)

Szia Doriath!
Alighanem én is inkább valami szólánccal ütöm tovább a lehetőségeket.


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

1, Megérett a meggy


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

2 - Csipkebokor vessző


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

Három – te vagy az én párom, \\m/


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy, kiss


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

Öt – érik a tök,


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

Hat – hasad a pad


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

Nyolc – üres a polc


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

Tíz – tiszta víz :34:


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza :3:


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

Majd a cica megissza


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

:0:


----------



## doriath (2011 December 3)

22


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

*as*

köszönöm


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

4.


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

5.


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

6


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

7 :d


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

8.


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

És 9.


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

Egy kutya


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

2 qtya


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

12 kutya


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

13 kutya


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

14 kutya


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

15 kutya


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

16 kutya


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

17 kutya


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

18 kutya


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

_19 kutya_


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

*20 kutya*


----------



## smeli62 (2011 December 3)

212 ennyi kutya!


----------



## Netti 32 (2011 December 3)

Nagyon jó kis számok. A kisfiam imádja!


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 4)

Helló!

Véletlenül bukkantam erre az oldalra, nagyon érdekes témákkal foglalkozik. Úgy látom - csak gyors átfutás alapján - sokmindent el fogok olvasni. 1.


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 4)

Engem még nagyon sok minden érdekel, bár még van 5 (?) évem a nyugdíjig. Akkor jön majd az a korszak, amikor a félretett könyveket, elolvashatom. 2.


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 4)

Már meguntam a papír könyveket, sok helyet foglalnak. Kb 2000 kötet van a polcokon, mindegyiket többször olvastam. (nem azért mert elfelejtettem miről szól) 3


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 4)

Vettem tabletet - e-book olvasásra használom. A buszon - munkába menet és jövet - a telefonomon olvasok - 4.3 coll. Állandóan szinkronizálni kell, folytonos csúszásban vagyok a két kütyüvel. 4.


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 4)

Sokmindent csinálok, egy-egy könyvre most 2-3 nap jut. Régebben egy éjszaka kellett 3-400 oldalhoz. Havonta 2-3 alkalommal megtettem. 5.


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 4)

A Gyűrűk urát és a Malevill-t az első kiadásuk megjelenése óta minden szinte évben elolvastam. Talán az utóbbi néhány évben már nem, mert amióta szemüveges vagyok sokkal kevesebbet olvasok. 6.


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 4)

A könyvgyűjteményem kb 80 %-a sci-fi és fantasy. A 60-as évek óta gyűjtöm, hibátlan sorozatokat szedtem össze. A Galaktikából volt több példányom. Felkerestem a helyi antikváriumot, hátha érdekli őket. Kinevettek. 7.


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 4)

Kiszámoltam, hogy kevesebb, mint 10 könyv áráért tudok venni egy egészen jó tabletet - magyar forgalmazó által Kínában gyártatott cucc. Csak telefonálni nem lehet vele, ezen kívül teljes értékű Androidos cucc. 8 .


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 4)

Hirtelen letöltöttem több száz könyvet a netről, (egy jó része megvan könyv formában is) így kezdtem ismét gyakrabban olvasni 2-3 hónapja. 9.


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 4)

A hajnali szokásos könyvolvasás alkalmával jöttem rá, hogy amit éppen a tabon olvasok, már kb 10-15 éve olvastam könyv formátumban is. (nincs meg, valakitől kölcsönkaptam) Hiába romlik a memóriám, bár a végére még emlékszem. ( Az Alapítvány győzelme). 10.


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 4)

Éppen egy Timothy Zahn könyvet - Hódítók öröksége (2 rész?)- kerestem a tabon- neten kiváló - amikor erre a lapra bukkantam. Ha valaki ezt olvassa, nincs véletlenül tudomása arról folytatta-e ezt a regényt? Nagyon félbehagyott. Ha jól emlékszem a Hóditók hatalma volt az első rész - ez talán megvan itthon. 11.


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 4)

Találtam egy igen kiváló szövegfelismerő programot, amivel könyveket tudok beszkennelni és közkinccsé tenni. Kipróbáltam, szinte csak lapozni kell a szkennelen és összefűzi az oldalakat, majd e-pub formátumban feldolgozza, Innen bármivé konvertálható. Magyar ékezetek, elválasztás is működik. 12.


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 4)

A sok hobbim közül a legújabb talán a mobiltelefon mánia. Lassan 3. éve rendszeresen fórumozok ebben a témában is. Androidos okostelókkal foglalkozom - nem munka, csak passzió. 13.


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 4)

Úgy alakult, hogy 2-3 havonta hozzájutok a legújabb telefonokhoz, sokszor még a megjelenés előtt már használom őket. Nemegy esetében szinte én voltam az első, aki a használatról tudott beszámolni, nem a teszteket magyarázta. 14.


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 4)

Mára abbahagyom, majd később folytatom a levelezést. 15.


----------



## helkis (2011 December 4)

nemsokára kicserélek egy LCD kijelzőt egy notiban..


----------



## helkis (2011 December 4)

előbb iszom egy kávét..


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 4)

Elkezdem gyűjtögetni a hsz-eket


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 4)

Nálunk az időhiány miatt két nappal korábban jött a mikulás, a törpék épp tombolnak az új játékokkal


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 4)

Csöndet szeretnék, ma már 8 órát lehúztam melóban, most csöndet szeretnék!!!!! 3.


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 4)

Mogyorót eszem


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 4)

ötödik...


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 4)

Muszályma összeszednem, mert el fogom felejteni 6.


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 4)

Helyesírás ma nem megy, muszályma - egyenlő- muszáj ma


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 4)

de lassan megy


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 4)

A kisfiam ma végre mondott egy verset a mikulásnak, hosszú hónapok óta nem hallottam tőle ilyet...


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 4)

még


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 4)

Akkor most folytatom, kész lettem félig az ünnepi díszitéssel


----------



## szntesh (2011 December 5)

"Tényleg csak pár centire vagyunk a semmitől ide"


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

most


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

megpróbálom


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

összegyűjteni


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

a


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

teljes


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

értékű


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

fórumozáshoz


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

szükséges


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

20


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

hozzászólást


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

ami


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

nem


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

olyan


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

könnyű


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

de


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

nem is


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

annyira


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

nehéz


----------



## goblinx (2011 December 5)

itt


----------



## szntesh (2011 December 5)

hozzászolni


----------



## wader76 (2011 December 5)

*Itt vagyok*

Sziasztok, itt vagyok. Le szeretnék tölteni


----------



## wader76 (2011 December 5)

James bond kell nekem


----------



## wader76 (2011 December 5)

Sok jó hd, 1080, 720 érdekelne engem.


----------



## wader76 (2011 December 5)

Kinek van meg a Rémült rohanás 1986 eredeti szinkronnal? Nagyon kéne


----------



## testing (2011 December 5)

annyira


----------



## helkis (2011 December 5)

nézzük mennyi ma a hsz-eim száma


----------



## helkis (2011 December 5)

már nem kell sok


----------



## helkis (2011 December 5)

még 8 hozzászolás


----------



## helkis (2011 December 5)

már csak 7


----------



## helkis (2011 December 5)

alakul..


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

sziasztok


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

tiszták a csizmák?


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

még nincs elkésve senki....


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

Pistike kenyeret majszol, amikor véletlenül elejti azt. Mikor felveszi, és már éppen harapna bele, az anyja rászól:
- Ugyan Pistike, ne egyél belőle! Teli van bacilusokkal!
Pistike elkezdi nézegetni a kenyeret, majd megszólal:
- Persze, a Jézuska, a Télapó meg a bacilusok! Mindig beszéltek róluk, de még egyiket se láttam!


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

Mi az élet 4 szakasza?
1. Amikor elhiszed, hogy van Mikulás. 
2. Amikor már nem hiszed el, hogy van Mikulás. 
3. Amikor te vagy a Mikulás. 
4. Amikor úgy nézel ki, mint a Mikulás.


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

Pistike már másodikos. Egyik nap lihegve rohan az apjához
- Mindent tudok! Megmondták a fiúk – lihegi. -
Te vagy a Mikulás, a Jézuska, de még a gólya is…


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

Mit visz a Télapó a kannibál kisfiúnak?
- Vércukrot.


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

Mikulás elmegy az oviba és ölébe ülteti az első gyereket, pöckölgeti az orrát simogatja az arcát, majd megkérdi a gyereket
- Mit szeretnél kapni?
Erre a gyerek megszólal, hogy puncit...
A Mikulás
- Miiit?
- Puncit - válaszolja a gyerek, de nehogy azt mond, hogy nincs, mert érzem az ujjadon!


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

A postára érkezik egy levél, melyet a Mikulásnak címeztek. Mivel a postások nem tudják, mi legyen vele, úgy döntenek, felbontják. Egy kétségbeesett gyermek kívánságát olvassák
- Drága Mikulás! A családunk nagyon szegény, így nem tudok mit adni a szüleimnek karácsonyra. Légy szíves, küldj 10 ezer forintot!
A postások nagyon megsajnálják, ezért úgy döntenek, összedobják a pénzt.
Ám nekik sincs sok, így csak ötezer forint jön össze, amit el is küldenek a kisfiúnak. Az ünnepek után lázasan bontják fel a Mikulásnak szánt köszönőlevelet, melyben a következőt olvassák
- Nagyon köszönöm, hogy segítettél, de képzeld, a postások a pénz felét lenyúlták


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

Kisfiam, honnan tanultad ezt a csúnya beszédet? (kérdezi az anyja a hatéves Pistikétől.
A Mikulástól, anyu.)
-A Mikulástól?
-Igen, mikor a sötétben felbukott egy székben a szobámban


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

Miben különböznek a Japánok és a Mikulás?
-???
-A Japánok nindzsák, a Mikuláson meg van zsák!


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

Hogy hívják a szomorú mikulást?
- Konyulás!


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

- Mi a köze a Mikulásnak Piroskához?
- Hát a Mikulás PIROSKABÁTTYA!


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

Egy férfi elhatározza, ha egyszer gyereke születik soha nem fog neki hazudni, mivel őt a szülei mindig átvágták gyerekkorában: Nyuszi,Jézuska, Mikulás. Eljön az idő, mikor fia születik, és mikor akkora lesz, elviszi a parkba sétálni. Egyszer csak meglátnak két összeragadt kutyát.
A kisfiú megkérdi
- Apa! Ezek mit csinálnak?
Ugye megfogadta a férfi, hogy soha nem hazudik, őszintén megmondja
- Hát kisfiam, kiskutyát.
Este aztán benyit a fiú a hálószobába, és látja szüleit szeretkezni.
Megkérdi
- Apa! Ti mit csináltok?
Ugye megfogadta, sosem hazudik, hát őszintén bevallja
- Hát, kisfiam,neked kistestvért.
A gyerek egy kicsit gondolkozik, majd megszólal
- Apa!
Inkább forditsd meg anyukát, mert egy kiskutyának jobban örülnék


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

helló, akkor most már eggyel kevesebb kell?


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

Óvodások beszélgetnek. -Milyen karácsonyfátok van? -Műanyag. -És járt nálatok a Mikulás? -Igen, de az sem volt igazi!


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

Karácsonykor a nagymama vízipisztolyt ajándékoz az unokájának. A lánya dühösen fordul a nagyihoz
- Anya, hogy vehettél neki ilyen ajándékot?! Már nem emlékszel, mennyire dühös voltál, amikor a vízipisztolyunkkal mindent összefröcsköltünk?
A nagyi elmosolyodik
- Dehogynem, nagyon is..


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

Borzalmas gyerekkorom volt. 14 évesen a VIII. kerületben nagy, sárga villamosokon utaztattak minket. Minden vonal számozott volt, és sárga jegyeket kellett magunknál tartanunk, hogy az ellenőrök tudják, kik vagyunk. Évente 6 és félmillióan jártunk így csak a 2-es és a 4-es vonalán. Útközben egymáshoz zsúfolódva, sokszor étel és ital nélkül tengődtünk. Akinek mond valamit a Mester utca, vagy a Boráros tér, az tudja, miről beszélek!


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

Horthy Miklós idején nem volt fehérterror. Onnan tudom, hogy ha lett volna, itt ma most virágzó gazdaság lenne.


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

Fiú: Csúnya vagy!
Lány: Te meg be vagy rúgva.
Fiú: De nekem reggelre elmúlik...


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

A debil gyerek 
Sétál a debil gyerek az anyjával az állatkertben. Odaérnek a zsiráfok ketrecéhez. Kérdezi a debil gyerek:
- Anya mi az ott? Nyúl?
- Nem kisfiam. Zsiráf.
- Jó nagy nyúl!


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

Lány a fiúhoz:

- Szeretsz?
- Igen.
- Úgy félek a szívműtéttől!
- Ne félj szerelmem, minden rendben lesz…
Műtét után a lány felébred, és sehol nem látja a fiút. Apjához fordul:
- Apa, hol van a szerelmem?
- Hát nem tudtad? Ő adta neked a szívét.
- Istenem!!! Ez igaz???
- Dehogy, csak szívatlak. Kiment szarni.


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

Ha ez így halad tovább, 2013-ra megcélozhatjuk az Albán Gazdasági Csodát: minden felnőtt férfinak németországi munkahely, az otthon maradottaknak maximum 17 fogú feleség, és dugható kecske, valamint közegészségügyileg minden betegnek alanyi jogon járó, Dr. House epizódok, kalóz DVD-n!


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

*Donkó László: Leselkedő*





A Mikulást egy este
a sok gyerek megleste.
Megleste. És mit látott?
Csinálta a virgácsot,
s belerakta puttonyba.
Jaj, csak tán nem azt hozza!
Nagy csizmáját krémezte,
azután meg fényezte.
Mit tett még a puttonyba,
a sok gyerek megtudta,
cipőjében mind benne
lesz is holnap reggelre.
Lesz ott minden földi jó:
arany alma, zöld dió,
csokiból lesz valahány,
a sok gyerek várja már.
Azért titkon egy este,
a Mikulást megleste...


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

Az élet tele van fura, megmagyarázhatatlan dolgokkal. Az előbb például, megkívántam egy üveg sört. És mégis kettőt ittam.


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

Kedves Szülő! Igazgatói intőben részesítem gyermekét, amiért matematika dolgozatában ezt írta: "A párhuzamosok a végtelenben, a cionisták Magyarországon találkoznak egymással.". Gyermeke tudhatná, hogy a párhuzamosoknak a végtelenbe való helyezése mára már elavult és sértő! Igenis joguk van bárhol, és bármikor találkozni egy szabad világban! (Tóth K. Elemér igazgató)


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

11/A-sok! A holnapi anatómia óra Kovács tanár úr halála miatt elmarad. Az óra holnapután lesz pótolva Kovács tanár úrral, és boncorvosával, Dr. Szabóval. (Oszt.f.)


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

*Mentovics Éva: Télapó a kandallóban

*Nagyanyóék szobájában

áll egy öreg kandalló.

Azt mesélik: már száz éve

ott jár be a Télapó.

Nagy szánjával erre repül,

megáll fent a ház felett…

Míg apóka csomagot oszt,

szánja ház felett lebeg.

Kéményen át kandallóba

érkezik meg apóka…

Kormos is lesz a szakálla

majd megmosdik a hóba’.

Tudja, hogy e *szép* mesterség

néha gonddal, bajjal jár.

Várja Őt még sok száz gyermek,

s mindjárt itt a hajnal már.


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

Ma csekkfizetés helyett kipróbálom az OTP-nél azt a mondatot, amit a legtöbbet hallok: "Sajnos nincs pénzem. Ugye, megértik?".


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

A sör orálisan a legjobb! Análisan kicsit feszít a hab miatt.


----------



## Orsolya-v (2011 December 5)

*Raggamby András: Télapó

*Mi is van ma? Örömünnep!

Megjött a Télapó!…

A cipőkben – Ugyan nézd csak!-

Mindenféle jó!

Cukorka és csokoládé, füge, datolya.

Ó, hogy ragyog a sok gyerek boldog mosolya.

Ettől még jobban kedvre derül a jó télapó

S nagy pelyhekben hullani kezd

Hujjahó! – a hó.

A világra puha, fehér takaró terül,

S lejtős úton domboldalon

Száz kis szán repül!


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

Annak ellenére szeretem a Quimbyt, hogy jócskán túl vagyok már a 30Y-on!


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

Ha egy kicsit megerőltetem magam, simán tudok olyan szívhez szólóan énekelni, hogy még egy Tabáni István poszter is könnyezni kezd!


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

A szex és a nadrágszíj együttes törvénye: ha túlságosan szoros, dugd odébb egy lyukkal!


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

Leszarom, hogy a Világegyetem tágul! Inkább azt magyarázza el nekem valaki, hogy a kímélő mosáson tisztított szöszmösz zoknim miért tágul?


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

4


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

3


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

2


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

1


----------



## thess (2011 December 5)

0


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

Tehát a cél 20 hozzászólás. Ez lesz az első...


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

nézzünk egy kis popzenét, jöjjön egy slágerlista.
A pop legnagyobb éve?


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

1984 volt!


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

Néhány nagy sláger:


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

Duran Duran: The Reflex


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

Van Halen: Jump


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

Paul McCartney: No More Lonely Nights


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

Lionel Ritchie: Hello


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

Frankie Goes To Hollywood: Relax


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

Stevie Wonder: I Just Called To Say I Love You


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

Alphaville: Forever Young


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

Limahl: Neverending Story


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

Duran Duran: The Wild Boys


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

Depeche Mode: People Are People


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

Band Aid: Do They Know It's Christmas?


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

Wham!: Last Christmas


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

U2: Pride (In The Name Of Love)


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

Bronski Beat: Why?


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

Madonna: Like A Virgin


----------



## kaltay (2011 December 5)

Laura Branigan: Self Control


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

Ti is várjátok a Karácsonyt?


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

Én nagyon.


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

Remélem esni fog a hó...


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

Bár sok ilyenkor a tennivaló.


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

Legyen szép napotok!


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

Visszaszámlálás...


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

13


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

12


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

11


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

10


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

9


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

8


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

7


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

6


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

5


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

4


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

3


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

2


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

1


----------



## Reka1984 (2011 December 6)

és a ráadás...0... sziasztok és köszi az oldalt, nagyon szeretem olvasni!


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 6)

még 9


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 6)

Maratoni Harry Potter után még 8


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 6)

még egy


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 6)

nagyon szeretnék már bejutni


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 6)

már csak 5 kell


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 6)

négyes


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 6)

három


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 6)

kettő


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 6)

egy


----------



## Naomi80 (2011 December 6)

és megvan....


----------



## prekkel (2011 December 6)

5


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

Békés Boldog Ünnepeket Kívánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

Két alma beszélget a fán.
- Te szintén Birs?
- Sőt még seretlek is!


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

Gagarin az űrben
- Hallottad? A szovjetek felmentek az űrbe!
- Ne mondd! Mindnyájan?!


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

- Jean tegyen a tűzre.
- Székestöl Uram?


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

- Jean mondjon egy hosszú szót.
- Gumi.
- Ez magának hosszú.
- Nem, de nyúlik.


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

- Jean begyújtotta az autót?
- Igen Uram, már a garázs is ég!


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

Miért tartják at oroszlánt ketrecben?
Mert az akváriumban megfulladna.


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

- Elnézést, megmondaná, melyik a túloldal?
- Az ott szemben.
- Hát most már tényleg meghülyülök! Onnan meg ideküldtek!


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

Két informatikus beszélget:
- Neked mi volt eddig a legkomolyabb kapcsolatod?
- 8 Megabites ADSL...


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

- Hogy hívják az számítógépet használó szerzetest?
- ???
- Felhasználó barát.


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

- Mire táncolnak a programozók a buliban?
- ???
- Algoritmusra.


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

Két számítógépes rendszergazda beszélget:
- Te, hogy lehetsz olyan hülye, hogy a kutyád nevét adod meg jelszónak?
- Miért, mi a bajod azzal, hogy wfK41a2s?


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

- Mi a különbség a tehéntrágya és a Win95 között?
- A tehéntrágyából ki lehet lépni.


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

Hotline: És most mit lát a monitorán?
Ügyfél: Azt a kis plüssmacit, amit a barátomtól kaptam.
Hotline: Úgy értem mi van a monitorra írva.
Ügyfél: Ööö... Sony.


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

- Mit jelent sziú nyelven a "windows"?
- Fehér ember várni homokóra.


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

Mosópor reklám:
- Nézze milyen ragyogóan fehér lett ez az ing!
- Szép, szép de nekem kockásan jobban tetszett...


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

- Jó napot asszonyom... A zongorahangoló vagyok!
- És? Ki hívta magát?
- A szomszédok!


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

- Béla tetszik az új hallókészülék, amit vettél. Mennyibe került?
- Fél 11.


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

A horgász horgászik a Dunában, és kifogja az aranyhalat.
Az aranyhal: Teljesítem 3 kívánságod... csak ne dobj vissza!


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

Megy egy ember a sivatagban, találkozik egy beduinnal.
- Elnézézt, meg tudná mondani merre van az oázis?
- Persze, menjen itt egyenesen előre, aztán kedden forduljon balra!


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

Hosszú vándorlás után a sivatagban szomjazó ember végre meglát egy kutat és utolsó erejével felkiált:
- Víz!
Mire egy hang a kútból:
- Hol?


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

A férj hazamegy a vadászatból és a felesége kérdi, hogy van-e valami? Mire a férj:
- Képzeld, elejtettem egy nyulat.
- Na és? Hol van? - kérdi a feleség.
- Mondom hogy elejtettem!


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

Elégedetlen vendég az étteremben:
- Pincér, ez az étel ehetetlen! Hívja ide a szakácsot!
- Fölösleges, uram, ő sem tudja megenni...


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

Két részeg megy a vasúti sínek között.
- Te, hogy ez a lépcső milyen hosszú!
- Ja! És a korlát is milyen alacsony!
- Nem baj, hallom már, hogy jön a lift!


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

- Na milyen volt a jósnő?
- Csalódás. Mikor bekopogtam, megkérdezte hogy ki az?


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

- Mi az, csíkos és indexel?
- ???
- Az Aquafresh megelőzi a fogszuvasodást.


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

"Minden hétfő egy új horrorfilm kezdete, ami a pénteki nappal ér végét."


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

"Az életem rossz döntések halmaza, türelmetlenkedések a négyzeten... És meggondolatlan cselekedetek a köbön... Ezekből tanulni, hogy mikor fogok? Nem tudom! Túl hirtelen fejem van ahhoz, hogy épp ésszel gondolkozzak"


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

"Vannak napok mikor összegyűlik bennem minden, körülnézek és azt látom hogy számba se vesznek, nem hisznek bennem... Ilyenkor hanyatt-homlok elmenekülnék, hagynék mindent és mindenkit, csak végre egyedül legyek... De nem teszem! Maradok, túlélem és megpróbálok mindent megtenni annak érdekében hogy igazuk ne legyen..."


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

"Ellöknek? Felállok. Megsértenek? Lepereg. Fáj? Csak én tudom. Félek? Soha. Szomorú vagyok? Nevetek. "


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

*"**Mondj igent. (...) Akkor is, ha belehalsz a félelembe, akkor is, ha aztán megbánod, mert azt is csak bánnád életed végéig, ha nemet mondanál...**"
*


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

*"**Diplomata az, aki úgy tud elküldeni a fenébe, hogy alig várod hogy indulhass."*


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

"Ha szépnek születtél,nem az eszed ami számít."


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

*"**A porszívóm mély depresszióba esett, amikor rájött, hogy szívás az élete."
*


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

"Fáradt voltam, elfáradt attól, hogy folyton nyugodtnak, összeszedettnek, és olyan átkozottul józannak mutatkozzak."


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

fenét szórakozok itt. 10


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

válasz 11


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

válasz12


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

válasz 13


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

válasz 14


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

válasz 15


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

válasz 16


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

válasz 18


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

válasz 19


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

válasz 17


----------



## Egysenki (2011 December 6)

válasz 20


----------



## Rolyra (2011 December 6)

Két részeg ülnek hajnalban egy parkban.
- Nézd...! Jön fel a nap.
- Jééé...! Olyat is ittunk?


----------



## Veronyca (2011 December 7)

1


----------



## Veronyca (2011 December 7)

2


----------



## Veronyca (2011 December 7)

3


----------



## Veronyca (2011 December 7)

4


----------



## Veronyca (2011 December 7)

5


----------



## Veronyca (2011 December 7)

6


----------



## Veronyca (2011 December 7)

7


----------



## Veronyca (2011 December 7)

8


----------



## Veronyca (2011 December 7)

9


----------



## Veronyca (2011 December 7)

10


----------



## Gabba963 (2011 December 7)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## toledano (2011 December 7)

Sziasztok !


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

Szeretnék könyvet letölteni...


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

Tényleg lehet csak úgy írogatni itt?


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

House be akar adni a csávónak 1 injekciót, de Cameron, Foreman és Chase eléállnak, és nem engedik neki. House odaszól az excsajának:
-Tiéd a szerecsen, enyém a kislány, az ausztrál meg úgyis elfut!!!


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

Hallottam magáról. Nagy a szája. Nagy a mellénye.
- És a szívemet még nem is látta.


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

“Gondolkodásmódunk befészkeli magát életünkbe. Erősebb befolyást gyakorol ránk, mint legmeghittebb társas kapcsolataink. Legbizalmasabb barátaink nem alakíthatnak annyit életünkön, mint dédelgetett gondolataink.” (J. W. Teal)


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

Amúgy a legeslegnagyobb szerelmem édességben az almás habos pite... Megfőzni édesre az almát, kikeverni pudingporral habosra, azt tennii a pitetésztára, és rátenni a rácsokat és közéjük felvert tojásfehérje habot tenni, így tenni sütőbe... a hab szépen megkeményszik rajta és kicsit sárgás színe lesz a sütéstől, forrón melegen, de hidegen is isteni... Amikor ilyet eszem, az olyan mint az igaz szerelem... minél többet akarsz belőle és el sem hiszed, hogy élhettél eddig nélküle...


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

Az őszinteség azt jelenti, hogy azt mondod, amit gondolsz, és azt csinálod, amit mondasz.


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

Reggel, mikor az ágy kivet, első gondolatom te vagy, csak rád vágyom! Te vagy az életem, az álmom! Kávé, kávé mindenáron!


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

Nem számít mi történt, miért történt. Csak az számít, hogy mi lesz.


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

Azt kívánom a mamának, hogy amikor megkapja a fizetését, ezer forinttal többet kapjon


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

December első napjai erről szólnak
S ez e hét kiváló, hogy úgy mondjam ELKÉPZELHETETLENÜL CSODÁLATOS IDŐSZAK arra, hogy megtaláld és megéld ezt az új egyensúlyi állapotot.
A hét elejétől kezdve egyre jobban megközelíti a Vénusz a Plútó –t, majd december elsején együttállásba kerülnek. Ugyanebben az időben a Nap is eléri az Antares csillagot.


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

Vénusz az Egyensúly, a Harmónia, a belső maggal való kapcsolatodat szimbolizálja, míg a Plútó a minőségi, a teljes és totális átalakulást. E két bolygó együttállása szimbólumok szintjén arra ösztönöz, hogy nézz szembe magaddal, belső lényeddel, belső egyensúlyoddal, és alakítsd át azt.


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

Alakítsd át a közted, és a világ közti viszonyodat!
Amit eddig ki akartál rakni belülről, hogy nehogy bent legyen, azt kint találtad meg a világban – de csak azért, mert nem akartad magadban észrevenni. Itt az ideje befelé nézni, és mindazt felfedezni a magadban, amit nem tudsz elfogadni a világban. Nehéz, tudom hogy nehéz, de a Plútó által megérkezik most az a hatalmas átalakító erő, amivel a megfordítást meg is tudod tenni.


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

Tapasztalom, hogy ez tényleg nagyon mély és nagyon gyökeres (plútói) átalakítást igényel. Az Átalakulás Iskolájában nem véletlenül beszélünk kvázi egy éven keresztül erről, különböző gyakorlatokat tanulunk ennek a megélésére. És látom, hogy sokszor még ez is kevés.


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

Hiszen amit hosszú és hosszú életek alatt ültettél be, hogyan fordíthatnád ki egy nap alatt? Nehezen. De nincs más dolgod, mint elültetni ezt a gondolati magot bensődben, és ki fog hajtani. Aki befelé indult el, mindig megtalálta önmagát, ellenben aki kifelé indul, mindig eltéved.


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

Érdemes tehát elsején magadba nézni, egy rövid kis meditáció erejéig, és megnézni, mi az amit utálsz magadban? Mi az, ami soha de soha nem szeretnél lenni? Mi az, amit nagyon de nagyon nehéz elviselni magadban?


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

S csak fél mondat erejéig említettem talán a legfontosabb december eleji konstellációt, a Nap – Antares együttállását. Az Antares (korábban a 11:11-es írások kapcsán már olvashattad) a Teljes Isteni Szeretet szimbóluma.


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

A Nap együttállása során mi is belépünk az Antares Kapuján – azaz újabb lépést teszünk a spirálunkon a magasabb rendű szeretet egységébe. S ha a fentieket elolvastad, akkor látod, hogy nincs is ennél szebb lehetőség, szinte kiállt az Univerzum, hogy „itt az idő!”,
SZERESD MAGAD!


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

Nincs más dolgot, tényleg, ennyi, ilyen egyszerű, ilyen hihetetlenül egyszerű minden problémádra a megoldás: szeretni és elfogadni magad.
Ha megnézed, minden nagy és igaz tanító erről beszél.


----------



## Viola85 (2011 December 7)

S mi tettünk egy nagy tapasztalási kört azért, hogy megpróbáljuk átalakítani a világot, kipurgálni belőle a rosszat, hogy a Mennyországot elhozzuk a Földre. És szerintem ez sikerült is volna, hiszen annyira de annyira sokan és sokáig próbálták ezt – de egyetlen egy baj volt ezzel.
Azt hittük, hogy csak a szépnek és a jónak kell létezni a világban. És így lemaradtunk a Teljességről.
Ám itt az idő, hogy Szeresd Magad!
Legyél Te magad a teljesség – mindennel együtt, mindennel…
Lépj be…


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

Szeretnék letölteni könyveket.


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

Látom itt ki lehet élni a grafomán képességeket.


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

Régen foglakoztam asztrológiával,de már nem hajkurászom a bolygókat és konstellációkat.


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

Hiányolom ma a régi magyar neveket a köztudatból.


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

Ennek fényében beidézek párat.:


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

*Kadarcs*


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

*Kaján*


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

*Kajdum*


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

*Kájon*


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

*Kajtor*


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

*Kalán*


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

*Kálló*


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

*Káloz*


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

A hölgyek se maradjanak ki természetesen.:


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

*Kamor*


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

*Katul*


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

*Képcse*


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

*Kolcsa*


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

*Küne*


----------



## kapton (2011 December 7)

És még egy mert nem tudok leállni.:  *Arta*


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

*Hozzászólások*

Köszönet a lehetőségért


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

*Edi*

Szeretném mielőbb elérni a 20-at


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Régóta figyelem már.


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Sokan dicsérik.


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Nekem a gyerkőcöm él külföldön.


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Lehet, hogy nekünk is jobb lenne?


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Komoly segítség ez az oldal.


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Ünnepek közeledtével, sok érdekes dolog van fenn.


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Bár még ügyetlenül használom.


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Kezdésnél jó lenne több segítség!


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Igazából lassan biztosan belejövünk.


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Szuper lehetőség.


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Csak a gondolataim fogynak lassan.


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Hozzászólások után kell még két nap?


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Mert már rég regisztráltam.


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Csak nem volt meg a kellő hozzászólás.


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Remélem így már jó lesz.


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Már nagyon várom


----------



## veressedi (2011 December 7)

Ez lesz a kritikus 20-as


----------



## *Fecske* (2011 December 7)

Kell egy gyorsító sáv...


----------



## *Fecske* (2011 December 7)

Mert vannak csendes rohanók és harsány cammogók...


----------



## *Fecske* (2011 December 7)

Végülis a Neurotic is megmondta:


----------



## *Fecske* (2011 December 7)

Adj gázt, hogy hátradöljek


----------



## *Fecske* (2011 December 7)

és vért az éhezőknek


----------



## *Fecske* (2011 December 7)

.... persze elötte a főhöst is eltalálták de ez itt és most lényegtelen


----------



## *Fecske* (2011 December 7)

Szóval hajtok előre a 20. dikra...


----------



## *Fecske* (2011 December 7)

Ajkamon mosoly mert látom a célt.


----------



## *Fecske* (2011 December 7)

Hja ez nem az...


----------



## *Fecske* (2011 December 7)

Hoppá balost vettem a jobbos helyett, így egy buzamezőn csörtettek.


----------



## *Fecske* (2011 December 7)

Nem hiszem el, ilyen szerencsém is csak nekem lehet.


----------



## *Fecske* (2011 December 7)

Egyszer csak célba érek - érhetek.... ;D


----------



## hun005 (2011 December 7)

Jó napot


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 7)

Hello:..:


----------



## Gabba963 (2011 December 7)

Jó estét, üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

Ez lesz a hatodik


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

7


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

8


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

9


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

10


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

11


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

12


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

13


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

14


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

15


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

16


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

17


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

18


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

19


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

20


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

21


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

22


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

23


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

24


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

25


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

26


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

27


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

Remelem most hozza ferek,koszi szepen


----------



## Zolybay (2011 December 7)

Meg egy utolso szor hogy bisztos legyek


----------



## Temagnes (2011 December 7)

Én is szeretnék már állandó lenni.


----------



## Temagnes (2011 December 7)

Remélem sikerül végre.


----------



## Temagnes (2011 December 7)

Így tényleg elérhetem amire szükségem van?


----------



## Temagnes (2011 December 7)

Holnap dolit írunk.


----------



## Temagnes (2011 December 7)

Szeretném, ha jól sikerülne mindenkinek.


----------



## Temagnes (2011 December 7)

begyűjtöm az ötösöket.


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

Engem érdekel a vonzás törvénye, szeretném megtanulni a használatát


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

olyan nehéz csak a pozitív dolgokra gondolni


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

mindennap gyakorolni kell


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

Egyszer biztos sikerül


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

olyan sokan alkalmazzák


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

csak úgy megy, ha az ember hisz benne


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

érdemes a vonzás törvényével élni


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

az erő velem van


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

édesvíz könyvesbolt


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

kávé, sütemény, olvasgatás


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

nagyon hangulatos


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

ez egy életforma


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

a negatív gondolatokat el kell hessegetni


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

mi erre a jó szó? töröl,töröl és nincs negatív hatása


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

Mennyi idő alatt lehet ezt megtanulni?


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

Melyik könyv a legjobb a pozitív gondolkodásra?


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

Remélem megtalálom


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

Persze hogy megtalálom


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

Majd eligazodom köztetek


----------



## szatyi47 (2011 December 8)

Köszönöm, hogy befogadtok


----------



## Gabba963 (2011 December 8)

Jó reggeltet Mindenkinek!


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

A humort nem lehet eléggé komolyan venni.


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

Bolygónk egyetlen nemzetétől sem tagadtatott meg két kincs: a humor és a jóindulat ajándéka.


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

A kétkedők büntetése, hogy mindig mindenben kételkednek, még a saját kételyeikben is.


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

Semmi jogod kételkedni abban, amiről nem tudsz biztosat.


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

A bátorság nem ment meg a szörnyektől. Csak jobbak lesznek tőle az esélyeid.


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

Avégből születtünk erre a világra, hogy lopjuk a napot. Nehogy elhiggyék az ellenkezőjét!


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

Az emberi szellem hiába próbál túllendülni a látható világ határain; mindig ide kényszerül visszatérni.


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

Aki egyetlen abszurdumot képes elhinni, az utána az összeset elhiszi.


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

Kételkedem, tehát gondolkodom.


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

A tudomány egyik parancsolata így szól: "Ne higgy a tekintélynek!


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

Optimista az, aki azt hiszi, hogy a légy a szobában a kijáratot keresi.


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

Ismert szókép az, hogy "elszabadult a pokol". Mikor mondhatjuk már, hogy elszabadult a mennyország?


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

- Mi az az optimizmus? (…)
- Semmi más, sajnos (…), mint annak a dühös bizonygatása, hogy minden a legeslegjobb, mikor minden a legrosszabb.


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

Egy optimista láthatja a fényt ott is, ahol nincs, de miért kell a pesszimistának mindig odafutnia, hogy eloltsa?


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

Ne aggódj, ha fellegvárakat építettél. Ott vannak a helyükön. Most rakd alájuk az alapjukat.


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

A világ legtekintélyesebb és legbiztosabb tőkéje a jövő.:444:


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

Az a szó, hogy "lehetetlen", nem szerepel a szótáramban.


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

Nincs a világon olyan nagy baj, amin egy csoda ne segíthetne.


----------



## grey54 (2011 December 8)

A zavarosság, a képtelenség nem halálos, ha az ember jókedvűen közelít hozzá. Csak az unalom öl.


----------



## Gabba963 (2011 December 8)

Üdv szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## peprika (2011 December 8)

szió mindenkinek!
egyenlőre még nem teljesen tiszta előttem ez a gyűjtögetési hadművelet, na de hajrá, vágjunk bele! bárkitől szívesen elfogadok segítséget, hogy mihamarabb belejöjjek a fórum kezelésébe! mindenkinek további szép napot!


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*Feleségek Felesége*

*FELESÉGEK FELESÉGE...*



 

 Feleségek felesége,
Lelkemadta kicsikéje!
Jer ide már az ölembe,
Mulassak veled kedvemre. 
Szerettelek lyánykorodban,
Szeretlek most százszor jobban,
Nem százszor, de ezerszerte,
Ha meg nem haragszol érte. 
Nem is tudja a nőtelen,
Mi az igazi szerelem;
Hogy tudná az istenadta?
Mégcsak akkor tanulgatja. 
Nőtelen ember szerelme
Csak virág a kalap mellett;
S most a szerelem énnékem
Lélekzetem, szivverésem. 
De boldogok is vagyunk ám,
Ugye, lelkem kis Juliskám?
Meg se' várjuk a halálunk,
Elevenen égbe szállunk! 
Pest, 1848. január


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*EGY KÖNYVÁRUS EMLÉKKÖNYVÉBE*



 

 Az életcél boldogság, de elébb
Fáradni kell, hogy ezt a célt elérd,
Ugy ingyen ahhoz senki sem jut el,
Ahhoz nagyon sok mindenféle kell:
A becsülettől soha el ne térj
Sem indulatból, sem pedig dijért,
Szeresd hiven felebarátidat,
Ne vond föl közted s más közt a hidat,
A hon nevét, a drága szent hazát
Szivednek legtisztább helyére zárd,
S imádd az istent, s mindenekfelett
Áruld erősen költeményimet. 
Pest, 1848. január


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*SZERETLEK ÉN, SZERETLEK TÉGED...*



 

 Szeretlek én, szeretlek téged,
Kedves kis angyalom,
Csak az fáj, hogy szerelmemet be
Nem bizonyíthatom. 
Igy egyszerűen a szavamra,
Ha tetszik, nem hiszed,
És én mikép oszlassam el, ha
Vannak, kétségidet? 
Születtem volna gazdag úrnak:
Bizonyságtételért
Egy-egy gyémántkövet dobnék el
Minden kis szavadért. 
Ha királynak születtem volna:
Letenném koronám
Egy kis virágkoszoruért, mit
Kezecskéd fűzne rám. 
Volnék szivárvány: kérnélek, hogy
Szineimet elfogadd,
És festess bennök szalagot, mely
Övezze derekad. 
Ha volnék a világlátó nap:
Ott hagynám az eget,
S a nagyvilág helyett nem néznék
Mást, mint szemeidet! 
Pest, 1848. január


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*MINEK NEVEZZELEK?*



 

 Minek nevezzelek,
Ha a merengés alkonyában
Szép szemeidnek esti-csillagát
Bámulva nézik szemeim,
Mikéntha most látnák először...
E csillagot,
Amelynek mindenik sugára
A szerelemnek egy patakja,
Mely lelkem tengerébe foly -
Minek nevezzelek? 
Minek nevezzelek,
Ha rám röpíted
Tekinteted,
Ezt a szelíd galambot,
Amelynek minden tolla
A békeség egy olajága,
S amelynek érintése oly jó!
Mert lágyabb a selyemnél
S a bölcső vánkosánál -
Minek nevezzelek? 
Minek nevezzelek,
Ha megzendűlnek hagjaid,
E hangok, melyeket ha hallanának,
A száraz téli fák,
Zöld lombokat bocsátanának
Azt gondolván,
Hogy itt már a tavasz,
Az ő régen várt megváltójok,
Mert énekel a csalogány -
Minek nevezzelek? 
Minek nevezzelek,
Ha ajkaimhoz ér
Ajkadnak lángoló rubintköve,
S a csók tüzében összeolvad lelkünk,
Mint hajnaltól a nappal és az éj,
S eltűn előlem a világ,
Eltűn előlem az idő,
S minden rejtélyes üdvességeit
Árasztja rám az örökkévalóság -
Minek nevezzelek? 
Minek nevezzelek?
Boldogságomnak édesanyja,
Egy égberontott képzelet
Tündérleánya,
Legvakmerőbb reményimet
Megszégyenítő ragyogó valóság,
Lelkemnek egyedűli
De egy világnál többet érő kincse,
Édes szép ifju hitvesem,
Minek nevezzelek? 
Pest, 1848. január


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*AZ ALFÖLD NÉPÉHEZ*



 

 _Előhangja egy el nem készült költői beszélynek_
Ti, kikért teremnek a búzakeresztek
S rózsává pirított fehér cipót esztek,
Ti a gazdag alföld édes gyermekei!
A felföldre is jó néha tekinteni. 
Tudom, böcsmérlitek a görbe tartományt,
Nem adnátok érte egy jó pipa dohányt,
A patkót sem állja vad lovatok lába,
A kereketek sem tanult kalodába. 
Tudom, szeretitek látni a kék eget,
A napot, hogy' űl el tekenője megett;
S a csillagokat, bár meg nem olvastátok,
Egy híján szemlélni mintegy átallnátok. 
Szerettek a síkra heveredni hanyatt,
Kalap levén vánkos a fejetek alatt,
Nézni a fiastyúk s göncölszekér felé,
Olykor-olykor el is andalodni belé. 
S ha néztek fölfelé, néztek balra jobbra
S nincs egy földi fűszál, mely rátok hajolna
S mindenütt, mindenütt csupán eget láttok:
Ti is égben vagytok akkor, azt tudjátok. 
Szeretitek látni a szép hajnal tövét,
Hol a kerek földhöz tűzi bársony övét,
Legszebb, legpirosabb ott az ég almája,
Púpos hegy körösleg be nem harapdálja. 
Hát mikor félszemmel egyenest néz a nap
A sík puszta színén: mint örűltök annak!
Ugy-e, attól félti és azért néz széjjel:
Nem pattant-e rajta domb az elmult éjjel? 
Szerettek ti mindent és örömmel tölti
Szíveteket minden, ami csak alföldi:
A puszták havasát, a fehér gulyákat,
A puszták tengerét, a szép délibábot. 
És a mozgó tábort, a nyerítő ménest,
Mely elláthatatlan az ember szemének;
(Mert csürhe nálatok s nem ménes a neve,
Ha napi járóföld nincs a kerűlete); 
A szép sík földeket, egyenesre szántva,
Mert ti nem szántatok dombos bogárhátra,
A zöld vetést, melynek széle-hossza nincsen,
És az áldást rajta, ha megadta Isten. 
Mindezt kedvelitek igen-igen nagyon,
Mivelhogy e dolog véretekben vagyon;
Mert alföldi magyar, nem tót, a nevetek,
Mert tejmézzel folyó lakhelyet nyertetek. 
Nem volt ez mindég így. Nem a békés rokon
Hanem ellenség járt téres pusztátokon:
Elvetett az ember, de nem takart soha,
Lábán nyomtatá el török s tatár lova. 
Elnyomtatta, mondom, s ujra elvetette,
Vadul termett aztán más idén helyette,
Szegény bujdosóknak vadul termett annyi,
Hogy hosszabb kín után fogtak éhen halni. 
Sokszor annak, akit utolért a halál,
Kizöldült szájában a kövér búzaszál,
Jött utána másik, a kalászt leszedte
És az isten-adta, elhalt, mig megette. 
Hiszen hallottátok a _futásnak_ hírét:
Futott ám a gyáva, mert féltette bőrét:
De kemény csatára keltek az erősek,
Zsíros földeteken elhulltak az ősek. 
Nincs is más hegyetek, mint sok oly _testhalom_,
Melyben egy egész had eltemetve vagyon,
Mikor már kikezdé farkas, holló, kánya,
Török és magyar test egy gödörbe hányva. 
Akkor a széttépett seregek foltjai,
Kiket az ellenség hagyott hírmondani,
Kerülék a pusztát, a perjés parlagot,
Délibábján kívűl kit minden elhagyott. 
Mentek fölkeresni ama sziklatetőt,
Hol a sas kinyúló csupasz kövekre költ,
Elzavarák a sast, tojásit megették,
S fészke helyén váruk alapját vetették. 
Ily sziklavárakban maradt fenn a csira,
Mely most az alföldön buján hajt annyira,
Mikor rozsda vert ki sarlót, ekét, kaszát
S éhen-szomjan védte a magyar a hazát... 
(1848)


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*A DUNÁN*



 

 
Folyam, kebled hányszor repeszti meg
Hajó futása s dúló fergeteg! 
S a seb mi hosszu és a seb mi mély!
Minőt a szíven nem vág szenvedély. 
Mégis, ha elmegy fergeteg s hajó:
A seb begyógyul, s minden újra jó. 
S az emberszív ha egyszer megreped:
Nincs balzsam, mely hegessze a sebet. 
Komárom, 1842. augusztus végén


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*ELSŐ SZEREPEM*



 

 Szinésszé lettem. Megkapám
Az első szerepet,
S a színpadon először is
Nevetnem kelletett. 
Én a szerepben jóizűn
S szivemből neveték;
Pályámon, oh ugyis tudom,
Leend ok sírni még. 
Székesfejérvár, 1842. november


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*FÜRGE MÉH...*



 

 Fürge méh, te bejárod a ligetet,
Hogy szedhessed virágokrul mézedet;
Az én babám nem jár fűre s virágra,
Hej mézednél mégis édesebb csókja. 
Pozsony, 1841. szeptember-október


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*ERDŐ SZÉLÉN...*



 

 Erdő szélén puszta csárda,
Hej mért sietsz oda, sárga?
Fordulj vissza, szép paripám,
Nincs benne már kedves babám. 
Csárda, csárda, gonosz csárda,
Sülyedj fenékig a sárba!
Befogadtad a rosz legényt,
Megölte kincsemet, szegényt! 
Pozsony, 1841. szeptember-október


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*BÚCSÚSZÓ*



 

  Hon s müvészet e kebelnek mindene,
Ez a kettő, melyért élnem kellene.
Élnem ám, de nyujtsatok hát pályabért,
Hogy élhessek a hon- s a művészetért. 
Kecskemét, 1843. március végén


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

[FONT=ms sans serif, arial, verdana]*Mit nevetsz? A mese rólad szól, csak a név más. 
(Horatius) *[/FONT]


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*A sas, a csóka és a pásztor *

A sas lecsapott egy magas szikláról, és elragadott egy bárányt. A csóka meglátta ezt, és irigységében utánozni akarta. Neki is lendült, és nagy szárnycsapkodással egy kos hátára szállt le. De ahogy karmai beleakadtak annak gyapjába, nem tudott felszállni, csak csapkodott. Végül a pásztor észrevette a dolgot; odafutott, megfogta a csókát, és levágta a szárnytollait. Mivel éppen este fogta el, hazavitte a gyermekeinek. Mikor azok kérdezosködtek, hogy miféle madár ez, így felelt: "Ahogy én látom, csóka, de ő sasnak képzeli magát." 
Ugyanígy az erősebbekkel való versengés semmire sem vezet, s amellett még nevetségessé is tesz.


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*A sas és a róka *

A sas és a róka barátságot fogadtak egymásnak, és elhatározták, hogy egymás közelében fognak lakni. Úgy tartották ugyanis, hogy az együtt lakás megerosíti a barátságot. A sas egy magas fára telepedett, s ott költötte ki fiókáit, a róka pedig az alatta lévő bozótban kölykezett meg. Mikor azonban egyszer a róka kiment vadászni, a sas élelem híján leszállt a bozótba, és elragadva a rókakölykeket, fiókáival felfalta oket. Amint a róka megérkezett, és látta, hogy mi történt, kölykei pusztulása éppen úgy elkeserítette, mint az, hogy nem állhatott bosszút; földi állat létére ugyanis nem tudta üldözni a madarat. Ezért félreállt - mert csak ez marad meg a gyengék és tehetetlenek számára -, és megátkozta ellenségét. A sasnak azonban nemsokára meg kellett bűnhődnie a barátság meggyalázásáért. A mezőn ugyanis kecskét áldoztak, s lecsapott, és elragadott az oltárról egy még tüzes belső részt. Ahogy fészkébe vitte, hirtelen belekapott a szél, és a vékony és száraz gallyak lángra lobbantak. A fiókák, amelyeknek még nem nőtt ki a szárnyuk, megpörkölodtek, s a földre zuhantak. A róka pedig odafutott, és a sas szeme láttára mindet felfalta. 
A mese bizonyítja, hogy a barátság megsértoi, ha el is kerülik a megsértettek bosszúját, az isteni igazságszolgáltatás elől nem menekülhetnek.


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*PÁLNAPKOR*



 

 Itt van a tél, a hideg tél
Közepe,
Zúgolódik az idő kinn
Ízibe. 
Zúgolódjék! egyéb dolga
Nincs neki;
Úgy akarja, hagyjuk kedvét
Tölteni. 
Hisz nekünk ez úgysem árthat,
Igaz-e?
Meg nem fázunk - jó meleg van
Idebe. 
A kandallón pattog a fa,
Ég a tűz,
S a kulacsnak kotyogása
Fagyot űz. 
Hát a csók piros menyecskék
Ajakán?
Az hevíti ám az embert
Igazán. 
Háborogj hát, istenadta
Ideje!
Föl sem vesszük... víg barátim,
Igaz-e? 
Kecskemét, 1843. január 25.


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*ÜRESEN ÁLL MÁR A KANCSÓ...*



 

 Üresen áll már a kancsó, bort bele!
Ide hamar a javából, be vele!
Boncidáig folyjon a bor, mint tenger,
Ki megállhat még a lábán, nem ember. 
Jer ölembe, kincsem, rózsám, itt a bor!
Ha megittad, csókra kerül majd a sor:
Igyál tehát, ürítsd ki, mert szomjazom;
De csókodat, hű csókodat, galambom! 
Kecskemét, 1843. január


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*JÖN AZ ŐSZ...*



 

 Jön az ősz, megy a gólya már,
Hideg neki ez a határ;
Röpűl, röpűl más országba,
Hol jobban süt a nap rája. 
Hej, van oka a gólyának,
Hogy más hazát néz magának;
De, galambom, hogy elhagytál,
Nem t'om, mi okot találtál. 
Hív voltam én hozzád mindig,
Elejétől utójáig,
Nem volt szivemben ősz, tavasz,
Érted, mint a nyár, égett az. 
S vajjon akihez röpűltél,
Nem lesz-e annak szivén tél?
Megeshetik, szép galambom,
Noha neked nem kivánom. 
Mert a gólya ha visszaszáll,
Virító szép tavaszt talál;
Hej, de mire te visszaszállsz,
Csak puszta sírhalmot találsz. 
Kecskemét, 1843. március 14-e előtt


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*KERESZTÚTON ÁLLOK...*



 

 Keresztúton állok,
Merre tartsak?
Ez kelet felé visz,
Az nyugatnak. 
Akármerre megyek,
Mindegy nekem,
Mindenütt szomorú
Az életem. 
Mért nem tudom, hol vár
A halál rám?
Hogy egyenesen azt
Választhatnám! 
Miskolc, 1844. február


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*VIRÍT A KIKIRICS...*



 

 Virít a kikirics -
Csak viríts, csak viríts...
Én ugyis hervadok,
Hervadok, száradok,
Csak viríts, kikirics! 
Süt a nap sugára
Halovány orcámra;
Sütni fog maholnap
Alacsony siromnak
Kis keresztfájára. 
Anyám, édes lelkem!
Mért zokogsz mellettem?
Ki annyit szenvedett,
Mint szegény gyermeked,
Jobb annak odalenn. 
Pest, 1844. március-április


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*EGY ESTÉM OTTHON*



 

 Borozgatánk apámmal;
Ivott a jó öreg,
S a kedvemért ez egyszer -
Az isten áldja meg! 
Soká nem voltam otthon,
Oly rég nem láta már,
Úgy megvénült azóta -
Hja, az idő lejár. 
Beszéltünk erről, arról,
Amint nyelvünkre jött;
Még a szinészetről is
Sok más egyéb között. 
Szemében "mesterségem"
Most is nagy szálka még;
Előitéletét az
Évek nem szünteték. 
"No csak hitvány egy élet
Az a komédia!"
Fülemnek ily dicsérést
Kellett hallgatnia. 
"Tudom, sokat koplaltál,
Mutatja is szined.
Szeretném látni egyszer,
Mint hánysz bukfenceket." 
Én műértő beszédit
Mosolygva hallgatám;
De ő makacs fej! föl nem
Világosíthatám. 
Továbbá elszavaltam
Egy bordalom neki;
S nagyon, nagyon örültem,
Hogy megnevetteti. 
De ő nem tartja nagyra,
Hogy költő-fia van;
Előtte minden ilyes
Dolog haszontalan. 
Nem is lehet csodálni!
Csak húsvágáshoz ért;
Nem sok hajszála hullt ki
A tudományokért. 
Utóbb, midőn a bornak
Edénye kiürűlt,
Én írogatni kezdtem,
Ő meg nyugonni dűlt. 
De ekkor száz kérdéssel
Állott elő anyám;
Felelnem kelle - hát az
Irást abban hagyám. 
És vége-hossza nem lett
Kérdezgetésinek;
De nekem e kérdések
Olyan jól estenek. 
Mert mindenik tükör volt,
Ahonnan láthatám:
Hogy a földön nekem van
Legszeretőbb anyám! 
Dunavecse, 1844. április


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*FÜSTBEMENT TERV*



 

 Egész uton - hazafelé -
Azon gondolkodám:
Miként fogom szólítani
Rég nem látott anyám? 
Mit mondok majd először is
Kedvest, szépet neki?
Midőn, mely bölcsőm ringatá,
A kart terjeszti ki. 
S jutott eszembe számtalan
Szebbnél-szebb gondolat,
Mig állni látszék az idő,
Bár a szekér szaladt. 
S a kis szobába toppanék...
Röpűlt felém anyám...
S én csüggtem ajkán... szótlanúl...
Mint a gyümölcs a fán. 
Dunavecse, 1844. április


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*FÜRDIK A HOLDVILÁG AZ ÉG TENGERÉBEN...*



 

 Fürdik a holdvilág az ég tengerében,
Méláz a haramja erdő közepében:
Sűrű a füvön az éj harmatozása,
De sűrűbb két szeme könnyének hullása. 
Baltája nyelére támaszkodva mondja:
"Mért vetettem fejem tilalmas dolgokra!
Édesanyám, mindig javamat akartad;
Édesanyám, mért nem fogadtam szavadat? 
Elhagytam házadat, földönfutó lettem,
Rablók, fosztogatók közé keveredtem;
Most is köztük élek magam szégyenére,
Ártatlan útasok nagy veszedelmére. 
Elmennék én haza, itt hagynám ezeket,
Örömest itt hagynám, de most már nem lehet:
Édesanyám meghalt... kis házunk azóta
Régen összeroskadt... s áll az akasztófa." 
Pest, 1844. április


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*A CSAPLÁRNÉ A BETYÁRT SZERETTE... *



 

 A csaplárné a betyárt szerette,
De a betyár őtet nem szerette.
Csaplárnénak örökbevett lyánya
Volt a betyár egész boldogsága. 
A csaplárné ezt megirigyelte,
Irígységből a leányt elverte,
Elverte a háztól a világba;
Pedig ott kinn tél, fagy volt javába'. 
A szegény lyány ment egy kis darabot,
Aztán leűlt, űltében megfagyott.
Esett ez a betyárnak tudtára,
S csaplárnénak lett kínos halála. 
Betyár ezért hóhérkézre kerűlt,
De nem bánta ő, még inkább örűlt;
Mert mióta a lyányt elvesztette:
Pipa dohányt sem ért az élete. 
Pest, 1844. április


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*ELFOJTOTT KÖNNYEK*



 

 Úgy sírhatnék!... megbántott valami,
Nagyon megbántott, mondhatatlanul.
És a felhővel a lélek rokon:
Megkönnyebbűl, midőn esője hull. 
De én nem sírok, nem szivelhetem,
Megfogadám, hogy többé nem sírok.
El, könnyek!... szívem úgyis oly üres,
Megfértek benne, odafolyjatok. 
Pest, 1845. február


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*A TORONYBAN DELET HARANGOZNAK...*



 

 A toronyban delet harangoznak,
A fejem tetejére süt a nap.
Hej, ha olyan közel volna sírom,
Mint amilyen rövid az árnyékom. 
Kihozta az ebédet a gyerek;
Amint látom, egy kis bort is küldtek.
Be savanyú!... de csak kiürítem;
hiszen még savanyúbb az életem. 
Élet, élet, áldástalan élet!
Számadásod velem mikor végzed?
Mikor mondod: menj isten hirével,
Porladozzál porló szeretőddel! 
Pest, 1845. február-március


----------



## namonik (2011 December 8)

*PIROSLIK A KECSKERÁGÓ...*



 

 Piroslik a kecskerágó
Szőlő árka mellett.
Az árokban tehéncsordás
Kutyája megellett. 
Tehéncsordás, vízbe ne hányd
A kutyakölyköket!
Tudod-e, hogy sok legénynek
Tetszik feleséged? 
Alattomban környékezik
Házad a legények;
Uszítsd rájok a kutyákat.
Majd mikor felnőnek. 
Pest, 1845. február-március


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 8)

Ma ismét bekapcsoltam a számítógépem, beléptem ide. Meglepő hogy milyen sokan választják a regisztráció ezen formáját. 16.


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 8)

Elolvastam az Alapítvány győzelme c. könyvet. Nem az volt amire számítottam, ráadásul unalmas utánérzés. Nem jav. 17.


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 8)

Ecc-pecc kimehetsz, holnapután bejöhetsz
Cérnára-cinegére, ugorj cica az egérre
Hopp

Erről jut eszembe, veszek az unokámnak egy perzsa macskát. Mivel még nagyon kicsi a csemete, addig a nejem neveli - a cicát!! 18.


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 8)

Ha letelt a 20 beírás, megcsinálom a padlófűtést, valahol szivárog, és az új kazán nem szereti. 19.


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 8)

Mit vegyek akárkinek Karácsonyra???? 20...


----------



## Vovi1026 (2011 December 8)

Kellemes Ünnepeket és Boldog Új évet mindenkinek aki ezt olvassa. (nemsokára minden ezzel lesz tele, de útálom....)


----------



## Bandi-47 (2011 December 8)

amanda1997 írta:


> Asszem megvan! yeeee



Rosszul hitted. Inkább tanulmányozd a szabályzatot.


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

Nagyon tetszett ez a konyv


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

Huuuu nagyon elveztem ezt a feltoltott anyagot!!!


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

Nagyon jo dolgok vannak itt fent, most nezegetem oket


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

1


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

2


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

3


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

4


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

5


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

6


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

7


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

8


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

Múlt éjszaka mondtam a barátnőmnek, mennyire szeretem, erre azt mondta, biztos már megint részeg vagy! Amikor kérdeztem, miből gondolja, azt mondta: "Mert én az apád vagyok!"


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

9


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

10


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

11


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

Nem lehet hinni ezeknek a feliratoknak... A múltkor is látom egy ajtón, ki van rá írva, hogy nők, bemegyek, erre kiderül, hogy egy WC...


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

12


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

13


----------



## prelemen (2011 December 9)

Először jöttek a dohányosok és beperelték a dohánygyárakat, mert tüdőrákot kaptak a cigarettázástól. Aztán jöttek a kövérek, akik beperelték a gyorséttermeket, mert elhíztak az ételtől. Azt hiszem, én meg beperelem a Heinekent az összes ronda nőért, akikkel lefeküdtem.


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

14


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

15


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

16


----------



## salsabogi (2011 December 9)

17


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

1


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

három


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

4


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

öt


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

6


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

hét


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

8


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

kilenc


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

10


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

tizenegy


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

12


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

tizenhárom


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

14


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

tizenöt


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

16


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

tizenhét


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

18


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

20  Köszönöm, elnézést az ötlettelenségemért...


----------



## Winkiller (2011 December 9)

huszonegy


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Ma elég rossz idő van.


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Szükséges lenne 5. osztályos gyermek részére feladatlapokra.


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Elsősorban ezért regisztráltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Matematika és természetismeret tantárgyakban


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Ja és a történelem is jó lenne.


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Mar a kolléganőmnek sikerült letölteni feladatlapokat.


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Tud valaki segíteni?


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Ha igen kérem írjon!


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Szabadságon vagyok és ma könnyebben meg tudnám oldani.


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Mozaikos könyvekből tanulnak a gyerekek.


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Még sohasem szerepeltem egyetlen fórumon sem.


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Nem is igazán tudom, mit kell csinálni.


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Remélem semmi rosszat nem tettem


----------



## Nkriszta (2011 December 9)

*tegnap regisztráltam*

Sziasztok!

Én csak beköszönnék tegnap regisztráltam és úgy nézem nagyon sok érdekes téma van ezen az oldalon!

Kriszta


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

A gyerekem nem rossz tanuló, de szeretném, ha egy kicsit ügyesebb lenne.


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Szia Kriszta!
Én is most vagyok először ezen az oldalon.


----------



## Nkriszta (2011 December 9)

Nems zeretném utánozni a többieket, de így tényleg gyorsan megvan a 20


----------



## Nkriszta (2011 December 9)

akkor segítsünk egymásnak


----------



## Nkriszta (2011 December 9)

jaj de udvarjatlan vagyok! nem is köszöntem:-(

Szia Ancsa!


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Én elsősorban a gyermekem miatt regisztráltam.


----------



## Nkriszta (2011 December 9)

Én is Most éppen logico feladatlapokat keresek


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Szia!
Én is a 20 hozzászólás miatt írosgatok.


----------



## Nkriszta (2011 December 9)

Akkor már csak kettő kell


----------



## Nkriszta (2011 December 9)

Hányadik ostályos?


----------



## ancsa1967 (2011 December 9)

Ezzel meg lesz a húsz! REmélem sikerül letölteni amit szeretnék!

Sziasztok!


----------



## Nkriszta (2011 December 9)

Remélem sikerül, szia!


----------



## Nkriszta (2011 December 9)

Nincs senki más online?


----------



## Nkriszta (2011 December 9)

akkor magammal kell társalognom:-(


----------



## symy1295 (2011 December 10)

*1*

első


----------



## symy1295 (2011 December 10)

második


----------



## symy1295 (2011 December 10)

asdfsdfsd


----------



## kisjoska (2011 December 10)

sehol senki?


----------



## kisjoska (2011 December 10)

Hello.


----------



## kisjoska (2011 December 10)

Lassan gyul ossze a 20 de osszegyul az a biztos..


----------



## Country Love (2011 December 10)

*Country Love jelentett egy látogatói üzenetet*

Country Love bejelentett egy látogatói üzenetet.

A bejelentés oka:


> Ez a 17. üzenet


A profil: angyalkámhttp://canadahun.com/forum/member.php?vmid=290128#message290128
Megbízott moderátorok: Frank-FHI, Melitta, atomvakond, zsuzsanna03, TH6777, GJodie, FLAMINGO, ladysla, elke, Kufirc, nmarie, Bandi-47, QuantumMeditate, odin2010, cseleskova, AndiC, sorcier

Közzétette: atapata
Eredeti tartalom:


> Angyalkám!
> A fórumon olvashattad Te is, hogy a vendégkönyvek takarítása elkezdődött. Elsősorban a 2010 július 01. előtti ,de más ,képes vendégkönybejegyzéseket is.
> Másodsorban minden, nem Ch-re utaló linket, és minden hirdetést. Megpróbálunk körültekintően eljárni, de a törlések véglegesek lesznek, helyreállításukra nincs mód.
> Kérésedre frissebb spam-szerű bejegyzéseket is törlünk, ezt írhatod priviben, de a jelentés gombbal is kérheted a neked nem tetsző tartalmakat illetve a fentiekkel egyezőket. A türelmedet és a közreműködésedet köszönjük


----------



## Bülbül (2011 December 10)

Sonnenschein


----------



## Bülbül (2011 December 10)

Napsugár


----------



## Bülbül (2011 December 10)

Szimatka!


----------



## Bülbül (2011 December 10)

16 óra 50 perc


----------



## Bülbül (2011 December 10)

nekem is lassan jön össze a 20 hozzászólás :-(.


----------



## Bülbül (2011 December 10)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Bülbül (2011 December 10)

Hurrá, szombat van.


----------



## Bülbül (2011 December 10)

1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 és 7.


----------



## Bülbül (2011 December 10)

És még hiányzik 6.


----------



## Bülbül (2011 December 10)

És még 5.


----------



## Bülbül (2011 December 10)

És még 4.


----------



## Bülbül (2011 December 10)

Most narancsszörpre gondolok.


----------



## Bülbül (2011 December 10)

Már csak kettő!


----------



## Bülbül (2011 December 10)

De most már meglesz!!!!


----------



## Country Love (2011 December 10)

szépenköszönöm


----------



## Country Love (2011 December 10)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Country Love (2011 December 10)

köszi szépen


----------



## Country Love (2011 December 10)

Szépek a képeid


----------



## Country Love (2011 December 10)

Kellemes napot!


----------



## Country Love (2011 December 10)

Boldog Adventet!


----------



## Country Love (2011 December 10)

Szép estét!


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Éljen-éljen, eszembe jutott a felhasználónevem!


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

És a jelszavam is.


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

De nincs 20 hozzászólásom...


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Nem baj, már csak 16 kell.


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Egyébként mi értelme van ennek a 20 hozzászólásos limitnek, ha mindenki összevissza írogat?


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Nyilván ezt se fogja olvasni senki...


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Ez már az 1454-ik oldal.


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Ráadásul Kanadában most éjjel van...


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Itt meg este 8 óra.


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

6 óra különbség.


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Megvan 10 hsz.!


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Már csak 8 kell...


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Szétnézek itt majd jobban is.


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Jól kinőtte magát ez a fórum tavaly óta.


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Ó, már csak 5 üzenet ezen kívül!


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Üdv minden Kanadában élőnek a világ másik feléről!


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Még 4 üzenet...


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Ó, már csak három.


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Kettő...


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Egy, és kész is!


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Juhú!


----------



## Farkasbarack (2011 December 10)

Nna, most miért nem megy?


----------



## lesed (2011 December 10)

én se tudom


----------



## lesed (2011 December 10)

mire letölthetem a számot, addigra kijózanodok


----------



## lesed (2011 December 10)

lementem utánpótlásért, mert úgy látom ez még el fog tartani egy ideig


----------



## R.Zoli (2011 December 10)

sziasztok!


----------



## R.Zoli (2011 December 10)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## R.Zoli (2011 December 10)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra és köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy részese lehetek a társaságnak


----------



## R.Zoli (2011 December 10)

mi lehet a baj? már letrelt a 48 óra és megvan a 20 hozzászólás is..... és nem tudok letölteni....


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Üdvözlök mindenkit! Hát akkor én is nekilátok hozzászólásokat gyűjteni!


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal! Igazán naprakész és nagyon sok ötletes dolog megtalálható rajta.


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Már alig várom, hogy tudjak letölteni...


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)




----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Na, még egy...


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Nagyon szeretem a Tilda könyveket és itt majdnem az összes megtalálható.


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Imádok kézműveskedni, varrni még csak most tanulok, de gyöngyöt már régóta fűzök.


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Úúú, még sok hozzászólás kell.


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Valaki beszállhatna a beszélgetésbe.


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Na mindegy.


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Elvagyok én itt egyedül is.


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Már csak 9 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Úgy látszik, gyorsabban gépelek, mint 20 másodperc.


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Már csak 7...


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Már csak 6...


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Mindjárt karácsony, már alig várom...


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Éppen a kedvenc karácsonyi cdmet hallgatom.


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Az adventi koszorún már 3 gyertya ég


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

Már csak 2 üzenet, megy ez...


----------



## BubaSzissz (2011 December 11)

És... utolsó... üzenet...


----------



## ballavilmos (2011 December 11)

sziasztok!


----------



## ballavilmos (2011 December 11)

próbálkozom


----------



## ballavilmos (2011 December 11)

itt vagyok


----------



## ballavilmos (2011 December 11)

haladunk


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

köszi


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

hogy akkor értelme is legyen


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

Boldog Adventet Nektek


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

ez a szükséges rossz, de akkor miért kerülhető?


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

nekem még sok van ..........


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

de meg kell tennem most


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

amúgy tök jó ez az oldal....azért teperek


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

már csak 13-----


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

bocs, ha valaki ezt látja.....és unja


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

:!:lesz majd érdekesebb is


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

kiss


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)




----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

ez tök jó:!:


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

:111:


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

:55:[hide][/hide]


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

blokk, és végig se tudom olvasni


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

már csak NÉÉÉGY-kitartás


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

köszönöm


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

a türelmet


----------



## nyto (2011 December 11)

hurrááááá


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

Kösz a tippet.


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

Boldog Ádventet mindenkinek!


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

Mindenki felkészült az ünnepre?


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

Ha nem az sem baj.


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

Még van idő.


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

Bár egyre kevesebb.


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

És 7


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

nyolc


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

kilenc


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

tíz


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

és 11, haladok


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

12


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

13


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

14


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

15


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

16


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

17


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

18


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

19


----------



## Vitoma (2011 December 11)

és 20


----------



## Sünigergő (2011 December 11)

köszi


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

Sziasztok! Akkor én is elkezdem .


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

Ha számolni meg bármit írni is lehet, akkor nem tudom mennyi értelme van. de ti biztos tudjátok.


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

Az Amadeus az egyik kedvenc filmem.


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

Történetileg nem hiteles, de maga a film nagyon jó.


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

A film által testközelbe kerül Mozart személye.


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

Olyan értelemben még Salierinek is jót tesz, hogy sokan emiatt a film miatt kezdtek el érdeklődni utána.


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

Salierinek magyar vonatkozása is van, ő tanította Bécsben Liszt Ferencet zeneszerzésre.


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

Sok-sok kedvenc filmem van.


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

Ott van például a Szürke Bagoly.


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

Az ötödik elem.


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

Nem tudom más hogy van vele én képes vagyok egymás után megnézni ugyan azt a filmet.


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

Nem vagyunk mi angyalok, ezt a párom mondta, hogy neki ez is tetszett.


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

Csokoládé !


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

Napfény íze


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

Halálsoron


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

Egy erkölcsös éjszaka


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

A szerető, ennek a filmnek érdemes a készítéséről szóló filmet is megnézni.


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

Szeretjük hallgatni a Bartók rádiót


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

A zenén kívül a kritikai műsorok, a műelemzések is nagyon jók.


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

Szerencsére a műsorvezetőknek sokkal jobb a stílusa mint a kereskedelmi csatornákon.


----------



## Alkotász (2011 December 11)

És meg is van a 20 hozzászólás !


----------



## erzso70 (2011 December 11)

Köszönöm!!!


----------



## erzso70 (2011 December 11)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

Tudod, a gyűlölet nem a kenyerem...


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

...de néha már nekem is viszket a tenyerem...


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

Nem igaz, hogy ilyen történelem után


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

Zsarnok uralkodik a sok bután.


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

Aki meg a kezét nyújtja önként,


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

Karjával eteti az önkényt.


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

A szabad akarat már nem gyenge gyerek


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

Nem zárják sarokba fegyverek.


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

Fiatal és vadóc mégsem ostoba


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

Tudja mi a diktatúra ostora.


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

Akiben a reményt megtörik,


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

A félelmei le nem kötik.


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

Kell az ellensúly (érzed)


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

Ha borul az egyensúly (érts meg!)


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

Bármilyen szél fúj (tényleg)


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

Előre mutat az új (végleg)


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

A hatalom lezülleszt, ha elvadul
A korlátlan az korlátlanul
Ha vasököl birtokolja fegyver
De lehetőség, ha minden ember


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

Akiben a reményt megtörik,
A félelmei le nem kötik.


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

Kell az ellensúly (érzed)
Ha borul az egyensúly (érts meg!)
Bármilyen szél fúj (tényleg)
Előre mutat az új (végleg)
Kell az ellensúly, ha borul az egyensúly,
Bármilyen szél fúj, előre mutat az új.


----------



## Nival06 (2011 December 11)

Ezennel megvan a huszadik hozzászólásom is. Most már bevethetjük magunkat az igazi fórumtémákba


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 11)

Ez egy kénytelen-kelletlen regisztráció !


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 11)

A régi felhasználónevemmel semmit sem tudok csinálni az oldalon .


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 11)

Pedig több éves tagsággal rendelkeztem .


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 11)

És bőven megvolt a 20 értelmes hozzászólásom is...


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 11)

Remélem, ha újra írok 20 hozzászólást, az új felhasználónévvel, akkor újra használhatom majd az oldalt.


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 11)

Járt így más is rajtam kívül?


----------



## nynfas1 (2011 December 11)

Na, megyek, játszom egy-két szójátékot...


----------



## iparos (2011 December 11)

*üdvözlet*

Üdvözlök minden jelenlévőt az oldalon.Már régebben regisztráltam de még nem volt idom szétnézni az oldalon.Igy még nem tudok hozzá szólni semmihez,most böngészgetek.
üdv.Iparos (Gyula)


----------



## Papj (2011 December 11)

*1*

első


----------



## Papj (2011 December 11)

*2*

második


----------



## Papj (2011 December 11)

*8rült 8.*

mint kid


----------



## Papj (2011 December 11)

*9*

elgépeltem az előzőt, 8.


----------



## Papj (2011 December 11)

*10*

ez a 10


----------



## Papj (2011 December 11)

*11*

közeledik


----------



## Papj (2011 December 11)

*12*

már 12


----------



## Papj (2011 December 11)

*13*

nem szerencsétlen?


----------



## Papj (2011 December 11)

*14*

lekésem a filmet


----------



## Papj (2011 December 11)

*15*

gyorsabb vagyok 20mp-nél


----------



## Papj (2011 December 11)

*16*

szórakoztató


----------



## Papj (2011 December 11)

*17*

olvassa ezt valaki


----------



## Papj (2011 December 11)

*18*

biztos, hogy senki


----------



## Papj (2011 December 11)

*19*

ezen kívül még 1


----------



## Papj (2011 December 11)

*20*

két év után megvan


----------



## Papj (2011 December 11)

*21*

csak hogy biztos legyen, köszönöm


----------



## völgylakó (2011 December 11)

Jelen


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

6


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

7


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

8


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

9


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

10


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

11


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

12


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

13


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

14


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

15


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

16


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

17


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

18


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

19


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

20


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

21


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

22


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

23


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

24


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

25


----------



## professzor1 (2011 December 11)

26


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

1


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

2


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

3


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

4


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

5


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

6


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

7


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

8


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

9


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

10


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

11


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

12


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

13


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

14


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

15


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

16


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

17


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

18


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

19


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

20


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

21


----------



## pekope (2011 December 11)

22


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

nekem pedig van egy macskám


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

2


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

3


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

4


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

5


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

6


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

7


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

8


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

9


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

10


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

11


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

12


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

13


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

14


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

15


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

16


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

17


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

18


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

19


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

20


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

21


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

22


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

23


----------



## julish (2011 December 12)

24


----------



## pityu999 (2011 December 12)

25


----------



## hellili (2011 December 12)

Boldog Karácsonyt!!


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

Sziasztok!

Hmm, nem tudom, mit írjak?


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

Kellene nekem


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

3 iskolai ünnepségre


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

4 egy karaoke szám.


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

5 A Nox-tól


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

6 A tél dala


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

7 Neten sehol


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

8 sem találom


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

9 így nem


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

10 tudom, mit


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

11 tegyek.


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

12 Gondoltam,


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

13 megpróbálom itt,


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

14 mert itt elvileg


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

15 szerepel a linkje.


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

16 Persze, lehet,


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

17 hogy feleslegesen fáradok.


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

18 Akkor megpróbálok


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

19 még tovább keresgélni


----------



## gymagdi (2011 December 12)

20 a neten...


----------



## srendszer (2011 December 12)

üdv


----------



## berolaci (2011 December 12)

kiazakimitakaritt?


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 13)

Van már 20 üzenetem, mégsem lettem állandó tag, és nem sikerült letöltenem, amit szerettem volna!  Miért????


----------



## Mili_63 (2011 December 13)

Még mit csináljak???


----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)

)


----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)




----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)




----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)




----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)




----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)




----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)




----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)




----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)




----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)

-


----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)

--


----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)

---


----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)

)-)


----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)

----


----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)




----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)

--


----------



## miniatur (2011 December 13)

--------------


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*1*


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*2*


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*3*


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*4*


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*5*

:2:


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*6*

kiss


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*7*

:sad:


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*8*

:444:


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*9*


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*10*

10


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*11*


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*12*


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*13*

\\m/


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*1*

:..:


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*14*

:..:


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*15*

:!:


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*16*

:twisted:


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*17*

:34:


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*18*

:8:


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*19*

:cry:


----------



## psamu (2011 December 13)

*20*

20:--:


----------



## beerking (2011 December 13)

kérs is hozzá szollás


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)




----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

A_Csülök írta:


>


Szóval örülök nektek!


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

Megáll a vonat a vidéki pályaudvaron.


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

A leszálló utas megkérdezi a baktert.


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

- Mondja bátyám! Messze van a falu?


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

-Ezen az úton megy 3 és fél kilómétert és már ott is van.


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

- De mondja: Nem lehetett volna az állomást közelebb rakni a faluhoz?


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

- Dehogynem, de akkor a sinek vannak messze!


----------



## beerking (2011 December 13)

ha


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)




----------



## beerking (2011 December 13)

ha-ha


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

Ketten jönnek a hegyről.


----------



## beerking (2011 December 13)

ha-ha-ha-haaaa


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

Az egyik futva,


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

... a másik meg medve!


----------



## beerking (2011 December 13)

hányan ketten?


----------



## beerking (2011 December 13)

a másik barna medve?


----------



## beerking (2011 December 13)

még valami viccet ha lehet


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

Nem, az egyik jobbra, a másik barna!


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

A Székely megy hazafele a szekéren a fiával.


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

Egyszercsak elszáguld mellettük egy fej nélküli motoros.


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

Mennek tovább.


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

5 perc múlva megintcsak elszáguld mellettük egy fej nélküli motoros.


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

Erre megszólal a gyerek:
- Édesapám! Nem kéne a kaszát beljebb húzni?


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

Favágás után ülnek a székelyek a tűz körül.
Kevés szó hallik.
Egyszercsak az egyik megszólal.
- Van e másik nadrágja Áron bátyám?
Kis idő múlva az öreg kiböki.
- Van hát!
- Akkor ez had égjen!


----------



## A_Csülök (2011 December 13)

Az árgyélusát! Megvan a 20!


----------



## Qki (2011 December 13)

pròba


----------



## Qki (2011 December 13)

igyekszem hùszig


----------



## Qki (2011 December 13)

sìr a babuci, holnap hùzom hùszig, mindenkinek puszka.


----------



## szabi38 (2011 December 13)

sziasztok!


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

helló


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

A teljesítőképességünk határa sokkal messzebb van annál, mint amit gondolunk magunkról.


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

Mindig a legrosszabbat feltételezem az emberekről. És bejön.


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

öt


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

Amit a kanadai vadlibáktól tanulhatunk


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

Tény: A vadlibák csoportosan, vé alakban szállnak. Repülés közben mozgatják a szárnyukat, s a levegő felhajtóereje fenntartja a következő libákat. Így lehetséges, hogy 71%-kal hosszabb távolságot tudnak megtenni, mintha csak egyetlen pár repülne.


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

Tanulság: Ha egymást segítve dolgozunk, s közösségi szellemben, végezzük a munkánkat, sokkal gyorsabban érjük el a célt.


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

Tény: Ha egy vadliba kirepül a sorból, és egyedül próbál célhoz érni, azonnal lelassul, mert nem segíti őt többé a levegő emelő hatása, amelyet a többi vadliba szárnycsapásai biztosítanak számára. Így gyorsan visszarepül a sorba, hogy repülése könnyebbé váljon társai erőfeszítése által.


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

Tanulság: Ha annyi eszünk van, mint egy kanadai vadlibának, akkor együtt dolgozunk a közösséggel, a közös cél érdekében.


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

Tény: Amikor a vezető liba elfárad, egy másik veszi át a helyét az élen.


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

Tanulság: A közösségben el kell fogadnunk egymásrautaltságunkat, s a megfelelő pillanatban átadni vagy átvenni a munkát éppúgy, mint a vezetést.


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

Tény: Repülés közben a hátsó vadlibák hangosan gágognak, hogy az elsőket, erőfeszítéseikben bíztassák.


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

Tanulság: A közösség nem létezik szurkolók nélkül, és fontos, hogy a gágogás biztató legyen.


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

Tény: Ha egy vadliba megbetegszik, két társa leszáll vele, s addig együtt maradnak, míg meggyógyul, vagy elpusztul. A libák ezután visszatérnek a saját közösségükhöz, vagy hármasban, vagy már csak kettesben. Olykor egy másik közösséggel repülnek, míg el nem érik a sajátjukat.


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

Tanulság: Ha annyi együttérzés lenne bennünk, mint a vadlibákban, átsegítenénk egymást a nehéz időkön, ahogy ők teszik!


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

Ezópus tanmeséje : A sas és a róka


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

A sas és a róka barátságot fogadtak egymásnak, és elhatározták, hogy egymás közelében fognak lakni. Úgy tartották ugyanis, hogy az együtt lakás megerősíti a barátságot. A sas egy magas fára telepedett, s ott költötte ki fiókáit, a róka pedig az alatta lévő bozótban kölykezett meg. Mikor azonban egyszer a róka kiment vadászni, a sas élelem híján leszállt a bozótba, és elragadva a rókakölykeket, fiókáival felfalta őket.


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

Amint a róka megérkezett, és látta, hogy mi történt, kölykei pusztulása éppen úgy elkeserítette, mint az, hogy nem állhatott bosszút; földi állat létére ugyanis nem tudta üldözni a madarat. Ezért félreállt - mert csak ez marad meg a gyengék és tehetetlenek számára -, és megátkozta ellenségét. A sasnak azonban nemsokára meg kellett bűnhődnie a barátság meggyalázásáért. A mezőn ugyanis kecskét áldoztak, s lecsapott, és elragadott az oltárról egy még tüzes belső részt. Ahogy fészkébe vitte, hirtelen belekapott a szél, és a vékony és száraz gallyak lángra lobbantak. A fiókák, amelyeknek még nem nőtt ki a szárnyuk, megpörkölődtek, s a földre zuhantak. A róka pedig odafutott, és a sas szeme láttára mindet felfalta.


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

A mese bizonyítja, hogy a barátság megsértői, ha el is kerülik a megsértettek bosszúját, az isteni igazságszolgáltatás elől nem menekülhetnek.


----------



## Kjersti (2011 December 13)

A 21 szerencsés szám


----------



## misbita (2011 December 13)

Szavazzatok a KLM oldalán lévő képemre! Fontos lenne..
http://www.facebook.com/klmhungary?sk=app_293254940704988&app_data=redirect_image:49
Minden szavazatot előre is köszönök!!


----------



## fradiata (2011 December 14)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Foreverdog (2011 December 14)

*hali*

végre helyreállt a profilom, üdv mindenkinek


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

Sziasztok!
1


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

2


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

3


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

4


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

5


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

6


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

7


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

8


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

9


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

10


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

11


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

12


----------



## robhole (2011 December 14)

1


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

13


----------



## robhole (2011 December 14)

2


----------



## robhole (2011 December 14)

3


----------



## robhole (2011 December 14)

4


----------



## robhole (2011 December 14)

5


----------



## robhole (2011 December 14)

6


----------



## robhole (2011 December 14)

7


----------



## robhole (2011 December 14)

8


----------



## robhole (2011 December 14)

9


----------



## robhole (2011 December 14)

10


----------



## robhole (2011 December 14)

11


----------



## robhole (2011 December 14)

12


----------



## robhole (2011 December 14)

13


----------



## robhole (2011 December 14)

14


----------



## robhole (2011 December 14)

15


----------



## robhole (2011 December 14)

16


----------



## robhole (2011 December 14)

17


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

14


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

15


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

16


----------



## brigus69 (2011 December 14)

\\m/

szeretném megnézni őket de nem tudom


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

17


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

18


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

19


----------



## kmeli1978 (2011 December 14)

20


----------



## Foreverdog (2011 December 15)

21


----------



## Hamandy (2011 December 15)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Huni_ (2011 December 15)

három


----------



## Huni_ (2011 December 15)

ötmillió


----------



## bubika93 (2011 December 15)




----------



## bubika93 (2011 December 15)

Szép napot


----------



## bubika93 (2011 December 15)




----------



## bubika93 (2011 December 15)

jók!


----------



## domama (2011 December 15)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


Áldott adventi készülődést!


----------



## domama (2011 December 15)

domama írta:


> Áldott adventi készülődést!


Mosolyt az arcokra!


----------



## domama (2011 December 15)

angyalkák


----------



## domama (2011 December 15)

betlehemi jászol


----------



## domama (2011 December 15)

csendes éj


----------



## domama (2011 December 15)

szentséges éj


----------



## domama (2011 December 15)

karácsony


----------



## domama (2011 December 15)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


----------



## domama (2011 December 15)

domama írta:


>


----------



## domama (2011 December 15)

:d


domama írta:


>


----------



## turtlebanana (2011 December 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## turtlebanana (2011 December 15)

*20 hozzászólás*

Mi számít értelmesnek?


----------



## turtlebanana (2011 December 15)

*boci, boci*

Varró Dániel: Változatok egy gyerekdalra

*Berzsenyi Dániel*
Hol kószáltanak el hajdani borjaink?
Zengő hangjuk a múlt berkein elhagyák,
Nem szól nélkülük itt víg Philoméla sem,
Csak bús őszibogár zönög.
Eltűnt szép fülük, és könnyü Zephyr lehén
Lágyan lengedező díszük is elveszett,
Így dőltek le Bizánc tornyai egykoron,
Így múland el a gloria!


----------



## turtlebanana (2011 December 15)

*boci, boci*

*Balassi Bálint*
Búm, kínom, énekem nyílnak mind végtelen
árvaságban,
Mint gyermek tehénnek bánatja temérdek
tarkaságban.
Olyan lehetetlen élnem szeretetlen
nálad nélkül,
Minthogy az borjúcska legyeket elhajtsa
farka nélkül.
Cupido vad lángja, szerelem fullánkja
kínoz régen,
Friss rügyként feslenem, kegyelmes Istenem,
minek nékem?
Immár csak vergődöm, idegen erdőkön
bujdosnom kell,
Engedj már öltöznöm, más földre költöznöm,
hol foly sok tej.


----------



## turtlebanana (2011 December 15)

*boci, boci*

*Pilinszky János*
Addigra nem lesz már füled,
hiába jönne válasz.
Csak állsz a száraz vályúnál,
kiapadt tőggyel állasz.
Sovány leszel addigra, mint
a bibliai hét év.
Hátadra száll a zümmögő,
hessenthetlen kétség.
Hogy is lehetnél valaha
egyszer még újra boldog?
Elgazosult a legelő.
És bezártak a boltok.
A bojtjahullató remény
csóválhatatlan csonkját
mereszti meztelen farod
gémberedetten, tompán.
Te teheneknél tehenebb,
te borjak között borjú,
csak nem hitted, hogy beheged,
mit kettényestek orvul?
Csak nem hitted, hogy van hová?
Te bárkinél szegényebb,
csak állsz, és napjaid kihűlt,
szaguk vesztett lepények.


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

Nah akkor néhány vers...

Búcsú

Egyszer majd elmúlik az élet,
S nem tudod, jó voltál-e vagy sem.
Egyszer majd megszűnik aléted,
S nem tudod, mi az, mit nem tettél meg.

Egyszer eljön az az idő,
Mikor neked már nem számít mi történik.
Egyszer eljön az az idő,
Mikor csak az emléked fog élni.


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

Szívvel

Boldog vagyok, mint a tudatlan,
remeg testemben bolond szívem,
S örömömben táncot járnék, majd
Magamra ölteném az egész világot!


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

Mikor az éj...



Mikor az éj leszáll
a szó sem jár
halk csendben lép a lány.

Benn fúj a fény
Kinn ég a szél
egy anya keresi gyermekét.

Süvít a láng
reszket a nyár
a kisfiú alatta sírdogál.

Végül véres dombon át
fut veszettül a világ
fényével megfestve a halált.


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

elnézést a depis versekért, rég volt már


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

A tavasz

A tavasz mint zöld tündér ugrál
fáról fára,
virágot szórva minden
gallyra s ágra.
Selyemszárnyain libben tova
s harmatot szór a puha talajra.


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

Érzés

Pityereg egy könnycsepp
Könnyű fátylakon ringva
Éjsötét szemét az égbolt kinyitja.

A fakó homály benne
tétován csörgedez
Bánattól töltve szerelmes szíveket.

Szerelmes emberi szív,
Mily makacsul versz!
Reszketve lesed, kit szeretni mersz!

S ha nem láthatod őt
Bármit megtennél érte.
Csak átöleljen, s így megvédhessen téged!

Álmodban láttad
Miként oltalmaz téged
Mindig szeretve, s majd mindentől féltve!

És az álmod most
Valóban valóra vált.
Boldog vagy már, mert ő itt van s vigyáz rád.

Az örömtől az éj
Sötét szemét lehunyta,
S a homályt a boldogság túl ragyogja.


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

nah akkor jöjjenek a számok


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

Elmerül....


Elmerül a szó égkék vizekben,
Eltűnik a hang a vesztőhelyeken
Vihar tör elő morajló tengeren,
Nem alszik a lég eltiport lelkeken.

Hamis arcban félelem nem honol,
Vérvörös színben szikrát, lángot szór.
Megváltozott lényéből árad a rontás,
Búcsút inthet, kit egyszer megtalál.


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

már csak 10?


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

Titok

A titkot megtartani nem lehet,
mert egyszer jön egy kulcs,
mely kinyitja őt s bezárni többé nem lehet.

Majd ettől kezdve a titok nem titok.
Csupán puszta tény,
mely egyeseknek fájdalmat,
másoknak kárörömmel teli
Boldogságot ígér.

Dobd el! ha kezedben kulcsot látsz,
S felejtsd el, amit megtudtál
Mert így sem magadnak, sem másnak
rosszat nem tehetsz, sőt boldogabb leszel!


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

négyzetgyök 144


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

négyzetgyök 169


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

kétszer hét


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

háromszor öt


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

kettő a negyediken


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

Mikor az életed szavakba próbálod zsúfolni,
Mikor elfelejtessz mindent, mi fontos volt,
Mikor nem hallassz intoszót, akkor....

Álmokat kergetsz, hova vágyad hajt,
Messzire nézo szemeidben, csak
Üveges tekintet köszön vissza

Fényed elvesztetted, csupaszon heversz a sárban
Leestél a csillagok közül
S már a mások várnak...

Egy leszel a vándorokkal,
Egy leszel a holtakkal,
Egy leszel másik arcoddal.

Vedd fel álcád, bújj mögé!
Uzz el magadtól minden fényt,
De tarts meg egy apró lángot
Az vezessen át a káoszon,

melybe most készülsz belépni,
S az óvja lelked legmélyét,
Az álmaidat, melyekre annyira vágytál.

Maradj meg annak, ki visszavágyik a csillagok közé
És soha ne mutasd meg senkinek a lángod
Rejtsd el a mások elol, hiszen
Ennyi az mi neked maradhat, 
Mert a csillagok talán örökre fenn maradnak.


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

hólánc barikád


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

Mélység

Elfagytak már a nyári virágok,
éberek a holtak a túlvilágon,
piszkos fénnyel festenek éjjel
mikor a holdat a nap eltakarja éppen.

Nehéz levegő, sűrű fátyol
halk susogással lépnek át sírokon...
vágyaik nincsenek, élettelen testüket egy bábjátékos mozgatja lelkesen.

Távoli múltjuk könnyebb terhét cipelnék inkább
de vak rabszolgák és vár rájuk a mély halál.


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

és ismét elnézés a depis versért...


----------



## Ekiko (2011 December 16)

De meg van a 20


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

nekem nincs palotapincsim de szeretnék egy kutyát


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

viszont egy macskával nem kell annyit foglalkozni


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

egyébként baloldalt az üzenetek száma az csak az adott topikra vonatkozik?


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

csak mert én már írtak korábban is


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

de akkor üdvözlök mindenkit most


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

mondjuk már korábban regeltem


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

és mondom már írtam is hozzászólásokat


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

és még mindig csak 7nél tartok


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

uu és még várni is kell


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

már azt is elfelejtettem milyen könyvet akartam


----------



## seat71 (2011 December 16)

seat71 jelen.1.


----------



## seat71 (2011 December 16)

seat71 jelen.2.


----------



## seat71 (2011 December 16)

seat71 jelen.3.


----------



## seat71 (2011 December 16)

seat71 jelen.4.


----------



## seat71 (2011 December 16)

seat71 jelen.5.


----------



## seat71 (2011 December 16)

seat71 jelen.6.


----------



## seat71 (2011 December 16)

seat71 jelen.7.


----------



## seat71 (2011 December 16)

seat71 jelen.9.


----------



## seat71 (2011 December 16)

seat71 jelen.8.(ez kimaradt)


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

majdcsak eszembejut


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

uu ez a sean gyorsabb nalam


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

jelen


----------



## drSkolasztika (2011 December 16)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni



szia,kicsit nehezen igazodok el.


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

jelen


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

amúgy ez csehül szarvast jelent


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

de finom is a sör!


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

habakukk


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

namárcsak


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

lassan jó lesz
a kávé


----------



## krugzon (2011 December 16)

olléé


----------



## Leeloo007 (2011 December 16)

Nemsokára itt a karácsony! Kellemes Ünnepeket Mindenkinek!


----------



## domama (2011 December 16)

Szép estét!


Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


----------



## domama (2011 December 16)

Meghitt karácsonyt!


----------



## domama (2011 December 16)

kedves ajándék


----------



## domama (2011 December 16)

Nő a fényesség!


----------



## domama (2011 December 16)

Fut a sötét.


----------



## domama (2011 December 16)

fáradt vándor


----------



## domama (2011 December 16)

megpihen


----------



## domama (2011 December 16)

betlehemi csillag


----------



## domama (2011 December 16)

csodafényt ád


----------



## domama (2011 December 16)

Áldott készülődést!


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

Akkor hát kezdjük a húsz hozzászólást összegyűjteni! Szép hétvégét mindenkinek -karnagy-


----------



## egriboys (2011 December 18)

sziasztok


----------



## egriboys (2011 December 18)

megtudom nézni mikor tellik le a20 hozzászólás?


----------



## egriboys (2011 December 18)

helló


----------



## egriboys (2011 December 18)

Bocsi még most regisztráltam és szeretném ha meglenne a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

sziasztok!


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

Én is a 20-ra gyúrok...


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

És nagyon keresem Franco Marco könyvét.


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

egriboys írta:


> megtudom nézni mikor tellik le a20 hozzászólás?



Szia!
a BEKÜLDÖTT ÜZENETEDNÉL, BAL OLDALT A NEVED ALATT LÁTHATOD.


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

egriboys írta:


> megtudom nézni mikor tellik le a20 hozzászólás?



aHOGY LÁTOM, 10 HOZZÁSZÓLÁSON VAGY TÚL.


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

egriboys írta:


> megtudom nézni mikor tellik le a20 hozzászólás?



szépen haladsz.


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

pumpoka1 írta:


> szépen haladsz.


Ja és a 48órát is meg kell várnod, hogy letölthess.


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

pumpoka1 írta:


> Ja és a 48órát is meg kell várnod, hogy letölthess.



Nekem ez a 9. hsz-m.


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

pumpoka1 írta:


> Nekem ez a 9. hsz-m.



és még 24 óra sem telt el...


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

pumpoka1 írta:


> és még 24 óra sem telt el...


úgyhogy még több mint 24 óra


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

pumpoka1 írta:


> úgyhogy még több mint 24 óra



és még jópár üzi


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

[HIDE][/HIDE]


pumpoka1 írta:


> és még jópár üzi



és én is letölthetek...


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

pumpoka1 írta:


> **** hidden content ****
> 
> és én is letölthetek...



Igazán 1 könyv érdekel nagyon


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

pumpoka1 írta:


> Igazán 1 könyv érdekel nagyon




Franco Marco:


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

pumpoka1 írta:


> Franco Marco:



A titokzatos provokátor


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

kiss


pumpoka1 írta:


> A titokzatos provokátor


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

pumpoka1 írta:


> kiss


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

pumpoka1 írta:


>


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

pumpoka1 írta:


>



Szeretném FRANCO MARCO A TITOKZATOS PROVOKÁTOR c. könyvét!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! \\m/\\m/


----------



## pumpoka1 (2011 December 18)

pumpoka1 írta:


> Szeretném FRANCO MARCO A TITOKZATOS PROVOKÁTOR c. könyvét!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! \\m/\\m/



Megvan a 20-am


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! 

Már csak 19


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! 

Már csak 18


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! 

Már csak 17


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! 

Már csak 16


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! 

Már csak 15


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! 

Már csak 14


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! 

Már csak 13


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! 

Már csak 12


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! 

Már csak 11


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! 

Már csak 10


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! 

Már csak 9


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! 

Már csak 8


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! 

Már csak 7


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! 

Már csak 6


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! 

Már csak 5


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! 

Már csak 4


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

No, akkor én most összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! 

Már csak 3


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

Papírforma szerint megvan a 20!


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

Ezek után sem enged hozzáférni a csatolt állományokhoz!


----------



## karnagy (2011 December 18)

Meg fogok őrülni!


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Szeretnék állandó tag lenni


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Szeretem a recepteket


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Mi értelme van a 20 hozzászólásnak?


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásaimat


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Már csak 16 kell


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Annyira jó anyagokat lehet látni a fórumban


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Még 13 üzenetet kell alkotnom


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Közeledek a 10-hez, csak 1 kell hozzá


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Most egy, az előbb elvétettem...


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Nos, akkor csak 10


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Már több mint fele megvan!


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Küldöm a következőt...


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Még 7 küldemény kell


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Mindig kivárom a 20 másodpercet


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Hát újra itt vagyok


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Küldöm a következőt...


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Már csak 3 kell az üdvösséghez


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Úgy szeretem ezt az oldalt!


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Nagyon igyekeztem megfelelni az elvárásoknak


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!
Igyekszem megtartani a fórum szabályzatát és ha tudok, teszek fel használható anyagokat is.


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Most, hogy már van 20 hozzászólásom és 16 hónapja regisztrált tag vagyok, a közösségbe tartozónak érzem magam.


----------



## suttyo01 (2011 December 18)

Megyek, kipróbálom


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

*csak beköszönés*

Sziasztok!


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

Szeretnék letölteni!


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

Nagyon jó ez az egész CanadaHun


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

Már rég szerettem volna regisztrálni, most belevágtam.


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

ELÉG MACERÁS EZ AZ ÜZENET KÜLDÉS..., de nem baj


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

1


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

2


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

3


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

4


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

5


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

6


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

7


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

8


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

9


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

10


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

11


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

12


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

13


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

14


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

15


----------



## gertixy (2011 December 18)

16


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

*Sziasztok nekem nagyon kéne egy szép szerelmes dal letöltéséhez 20 hozzászólás*

Sziasztok nekem nagyon kéne egy szép szerelmes dal letöltéséhez 20 hozzászólás kérlek segítsetek ebben


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

ez az első


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

második


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

ez a harmadik


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

a negyedik


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

már az ötödik


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

még kell tizenhárom


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

tizenkettő


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

tizeneggy


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

fele meg van


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

még akkor kell kilenc


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

még kell nyolc


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

már csak hét kell


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

lassan meg lessz már csak hat


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

már csak öt kell


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

és négy


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

és már csak három


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

és mingyárt megvan


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

még eggyet kell


----------



## Bumbi20 (2011 December 18)

és akkor jön az utolsó


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**

20


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**

19


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**

18


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

17


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**

16


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**

15


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**

14


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**

13


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**

12


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**

11


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**

kiss


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

*.)*


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**

:9:


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**

:444:


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**

:shock:


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**

:11:


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**

:``::kaboom:


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

:222:


----------



## kiskacsa11111 (2011 December 18)

**

22


----------



## banyácska58 (2011 December 18)

Vinky19 írta:


> A regisztrálástól számítva 2 napnak el kell telnie, és még 20 értelmes hozzászólásnak is kell lenni.​


----------



## esztusonline (2011 December 19)

Nekem két kutyusom van


----------



## esztusonline (2011 December 19)

Jó ez az oldal


----------



## esztusonline (2011 December 19)

Mindenkinek, aki nyelvet tanul, javaslom a németes anyagokat itt az oldalon


----------



## esztusonline (2011 December 19)

Nagyon jó tippek vannak itt


----------



## esztusonline (2011 December 19)

Itt ma nem esik sem a hó, sem az eső


----------



## esztusonline (2011 December 19)

Már régóta fent vagyok olvasóként


----------



## esztusonline (2011 December 19)

most már szeretnék lassan teljes jogú tag lenni


----------



## esztusonline (2011 December 19)

jelen


----------



## esztusonline (2011 December 19)

mindjárt karácsony


----------



## esztusonline (2011 December 19)

Még nem vettem semmit


----------



## esztusonline (2011 December 19)

inkább jobbak a csináld magad ajándékok


----------



## esztusonline (2011 December 19)

csak lenne idő


----------



## esztusonline (2011 December 19)

talán ez lesz a 20.......köszönöm, Anyóka!


----------



## kisbuszos (2011 December 19)

első nap itt a fórumon


----------



## piccolino (2011 December 19)

Isten hozott!


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 19)

"Show me the books he loves and I shall know the man far better than through mortal friends."
Adams, Dawn


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 19)

"Books are the legacies that a great genius leaves to mankind, which are delivered down from generation to generation as presents to the posterity of those who are yet unborn."
Addison, Joseph


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 19)

"In science read the newest works, in literature read the oldest."
Bulwer-Lytton, Edward G.


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 19)

"A good title is the title of a successful book."
Chandler, Raymond


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 19)

"Never judge a book by its movie."
Eagan, J. W.


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 19)

"Be as careful of the books you read, as of the company you keep; for your habits and character will be as much influenced by the former as by the latter."
Hood, Paxton


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 19)

"What is reading, but silent conversation."
Landor, Walter Savage


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 19)

"There are very many people who read simply to prevent themselves from thinking."
Lichtenberg, Georg C.


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 19)

"Everything in the world exists to end up in a book."
Mallarme, Stephane


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 19)

"Everything you need for better future and success has already been written. And guess what? All you have to do is go to the library."
Rohn, Jim


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 19)

"Reading is equivalent to thinking with someone else's head instead of with one's own."
Schopenhauer, Arthur


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 19)

"The man who does not read books has no advantage over the man that can not read them."
Twain, Mark


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

Sziasztok! Szép napot kívánok minden magyar honfitársamnak Magyarországról!


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

Ha valakinek van kedve levelezni akkor az emilem [email protected]


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

Ez valóban nagyon szép!


----------



## diba (2011 December 20)

Sajnos én még nem tölthetek le anyagot, mert nincs meg a 20 üzenetem.


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

“Karácsonyi ajándék tippek:
Az ellenségednek, megbocsájtás.
Az ellenfelednek, tolerancia.
A barátodnak, a szíved.
Egy vásárlónak, szolgálat.
Mindenkinek, emberszeretet.
Minden gyereknek, jó példa.
Önmagadnak, tisztelet.”
(*Oren Arnold*)


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

“Ha természetes módon élsz, sosem leszel szegény, de ha a képzelgések szerint, sosem leszel gazdag.” (*Epikurosz*)


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

_*
A barátság legnagyobb próbája nem az, ha a magunk hibáit tárjuk fel barátunknak, hanem, ha neki tárjuk fel az övéit.
Francois de La Rochefoucauld *_


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

_*
A barát az egyetlen személy, aki ki tudja javítani a hibáidat - de van annyi esze, hogy meg sem próbálja.
Pam Brown 
*_


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

_*Az élet olyan, mint egy szennycsatorna. Hogy mit lehet kihozni belole, az attól függ, hogy mi lett beleadva.
Tom Lehrer 
*_


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

_* 
Városban az ember akár száz évet is elélhet úgy, hogy nem veszi észre, hogy már régen meghalt.
Lev Tolsztoj 
*_


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

_* 
Sohasem hazudnak annyit, mint esküvő előtt, háború alatt és vadászat után.
Otto von Bismarck *_


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

_*Nehéz elhinni valakiről, hogy igazat mond, ha tudjuk, hogy mi az ő helyében hazudnánk.
Henry Louis Mencken 
*_


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

_*
A fájdalomnak az a sajátossága, hogy nem szégyelli ismételni magát.
Emil M. Cioran*_


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

_*
Ahol több az érzés, több a szenvedés is.
Leonardo da Vinci *_


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

_*
Mikor nevetünk, mindig másokon nevetünk. Mikor sírunk, mindig magunkat siratjuk.
Gárdonyi Géza *_


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

_*
Nehéz dolog, hogy ne szeress, de nehéz az is, hogyha szeretsz. A legnehezebb, ha hiába szeretsz.
Anakreón *_


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

_*
Ahol a férj nem becsüli az asszonyt, ott a férj a hibás, ahol az asszony nem becsüli a férjet, ott is a férj a hibás.
Talmud *_


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

_*
Szerelem. Egyfülű kosár - olyan nehéz, hogy csak ketten bírnák könnyen - de csak egy füle van, hol az egyik cipeli, hol a másik.
Karinthy Frigyes *_


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

_*
Az anyai szeretet természeténél fogva feltétlen.
Erich Fromm *_


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

_*
Ha bárkit meg akarsz tartani az életben - soha ne tartsd magától értetődőnek, hogy melletted van!
Richard Bach *_


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

_*
Az igazán nehéz helyzetben semmire sincs annyira szükségünk, mint egy szerető családra.
Carolyn Hax *_


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

_*
A legfontosabb, amit egy apa tehet a gyermekeiért, hogy szereti az anyjukat.
Theodore M. Hesburgh 
*_


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

_*
Aki hattyútojásból kel ki, hattyú marad, ha baromfinép között nevelődik is!
Hans Christian Andersen *_


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

1


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

Hali!


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## vicces70 (2011 December 20)

Nem tudok ennyi hozzászólással sem csinálni semmit.


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

Szisztok, ez az elso napom itt


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

Koszonom a segitseget a tagsaggal kapcsolatban


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

1


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

2


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

3


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

4


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

5


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

6


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

7


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

8


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

9


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

10


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

11


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

12


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

13


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

14


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

15


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

16


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

17


----------



## h837099 (2011 December 20)

18


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

Sziasztok frankó oldal


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

szójáték


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

????


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

ékk*e*l


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

elt*űr*


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

űrha*jó*


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

jóbar*ár*


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

árvers*eny*


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

enyv*es*


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

eskü*vő*


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

vőlegé*ny*


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

nyeg*le*


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

leb*eg*


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

eg*er*


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

ere*sz*


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

szeret*et*


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

et*na*


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 20)

"The reason a writer writes a book is to forget a book and the reason a reader reads one is to remember it."
Wolfe, Thomas


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

nata*sa*


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

salá*ta*


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

és a Tamás a 20. Köszönöm mindenkinek a segítséget


----------



## tomko73 (2011 December 20)

Kellemes ünnepeket mindenkinek


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 20)

"Minden könyv valamilyen helyzetben születik, és a könyvnek nem árt, ha ez a helyzet nem unalmas."
Konrád György


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 20)

"A regény nem annyi, amennyit az író beleépített. Az is benne van, amit az olvasó talál meg benne."
Félicien Marceau


----------



## mikado (2011 December 20)

köszi


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 20)

"Az az ember, aki nem olvas könyvet, semmiben sem különbözik attól az embertől, aki nem tud olvasni."
Mark Twain


----------



## mikado (2011 December 20)

Köszi 3


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 20)

"Nagyon jó azoknak, akik látják, amit olvasnak. Persze a film is jó, csak éppen nem a te szereplőd játszik benne, hanem amilyet a rendező gondol. A könyvben az a legjobb, hogy te vagy a rendező."
Kálnay Adél


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 20)

"Mondd meg, melyik könyvet tartod éppen a latrinán, s megmondom, hogy vagy."
Cserna-Szabó András


----------



## mikado (2011 December 20)

4...


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 20)

"Hiszem, hogy amikor valaki könyvet olvas, a fejében megszületik a saját filmje, arcot teremt a szereplőnek, megrendezi a jeleneteket, hallja a hangokat, érzi a szagokat."
Paulo Coelho


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 20)

"Aki könyvet olvas, kezdetnek éppúgy hajlandó eltársalogni az időjárásról, mint akárki más, de innen általában tovább is tud lépni."
Stephen King


----------



## edinahelga (2011 December 20)

"Vannak olyan könyvek, amelyek álmodni hívnak, és vannak olyanok, amelyek megmutatják a valóságot."
Paulo Coelho


----------



## roker (2011 December 20)

köszi


----------



## roker (2011 December 20)

még1x köszi


----------



## roker (2011 December 20)

még6x köszi


----------



## roker (2011 December 20)

még7x köszi


----------



## roker (2011 December 20)

még9x köszi


----------



## roker (2011 December 20)

még10x köszi


----------



## roker (2011 December 20)

még14x köszi


----------



## roker (2011 December 20)

még20x köszi


----------



## roker (2011 December 20)

még31x köszi


----------



## agik (2011 December 20)

*Szeretnék*

Rajzolásról rajzkönyveket


----------



## agik (2011 December 20)

*Pontosabban*

Pasztellről...


----------



## agik (2011 December 20)

*Pasztell*

De lehetne videó is...


----------



## agik (2011 December 20)

*Pasztell*

Vagy bármilyen tutorial


----------



## agik (2011 December 20)

*Esetleg*

Grafit oktató


----------



## paramed75 (2011 December 20)

sziasztok


----------



## agik (2011 December 20)

Még..


----------



## agik (2011 December 20)

Nekem


----------



## agik (2011 December 20)

10x


----------



## agik (2011 December 20)

több


----------



## dalta (2011 December 20)

Szia!


----------



## dalta (2011 December 20)

Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## dalta (2011 December 20)

Megéri jelen lenni...


----------



## dalta (2011 December 20)

Megéri jelen lenni...Nagyon jó hely ez.


----------



## dalta (2011 December 20)

Okos fórum.


----------



## dalta (2011 December 20)

Gyűjtök.


----------



## dalta (2011 December 20)

Még mindig.


----------



## dalta (2011 December 20)

Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## dalta (2011 December 20)

Boldog Új Évet...


----------



## dalta (2011 December 20)

Sziasztok...


----------



## dalta (2011 December 20)

Jövök....


----------



## dalta (2011 December 20)

Még pár szó...


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

*1*

a


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

Jó...


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

ez...


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

!


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

Megy...


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

minden


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

simán tovább


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

Remélem mindenki jól van!


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

Én sokat írok...


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

mostanában!


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

De nem baj...


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

mert szeretek...


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

sokat írni!


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

Mostanában!


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

Az idő is nagyon jó!


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

Nemsokára ...


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

meglátogatom...


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

Tim Horton barátomat!


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

Vagy valamelyik...


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

másik barátomat!


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

Személyesen!


----------



## Hulaz (2011 December 20)

Nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget!!!
;-)))


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

próbálom


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

összegyujteni


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

a 20


----------



## brbrb (2011 December 21)

hozzászólást


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

Vidámat Mindenkinek! 20/1


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

Mínusz egy fok van Pesten, ha érdekel valakit. 20/2


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

20/3


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

20/4


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

20/5


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

20/6


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

20/7


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

20/8


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

20/9


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

20/10 Na, már a felénél járok...


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

11


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

12


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

13


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

14


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

15


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

16


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

17


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

18


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

19


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

20 és vége (m)


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

Egy ráadást azért még elkövetek. Hátha nem árt.


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

Hahó, meg van a két napos regi. A 20 vért izzadós beírás. Letölteni most sem enged a beste. :12:


----------



## kozi71 (2011 December 21)

Hogyan lehet kiregisztrálni? Nem találom sehol.


----------



## kazool (2011 December 21)

Jók a könyvek, hamarosan letölthetem őket


----------



## kazool (2011 December 21)

Már csak pár postot kell írni.


----------



## kazool (2011 December 21)

Szerintetek fehér karácsony lesz?


----------



## kazool (2011 December 21)

Itt éppen esik a hó, talán megmarad


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

Ja és Békés Boldog Karácsonyt


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

meg Boldog Új Évet is


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

kozi71 írta:


> Hogyan lehet kiregisztrálni? Nem találom sehol.



Szerintem már regisztráltál 

Ja, hogy kiregisztrálni


----------



## napraforgó72 (2011 December 21)

*Almatanoda*

Almatanoda


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

kazool írta:


> Szerintetek fehér karácsony lesz?



Remélem, hogy igen


----------



## napraforgó72 (2011 December 21)

4. o


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

kazool írta:


> Itt éppen esik a hó, talán megmarad



Érdekes, itt i esik


----------



## napraforgó72 (2011 December 21)

Lánclánc


----------



## napraforgó72 (2011 December 21)

Gyakorló olv. füzet


----------



## napraforgó72 (2011 December 21)

Kisbetűs írásfüzet


----------



## napraforgó72 (2011 December 21)

Nagybetűs írásfüzet


----------



## napraforgó72 (2011 December 21)

nyelvtan felmérések


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

Bigfoot10 írta:


> Érdekes, itt i esik



Még mindig


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

Nyakunkon a Karácsony


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

Ahhoz képest nincs is nagy dugó a városban


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

Remélem így is marad


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

A francba, ez még még mindig csak 12


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

A hó már nem esik, ráadásul sötét is van...


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

Ma megyek úszni


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

Vagy nem


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

Már alig dolgozik valaki az irodában


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

Már csak három kell


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

Ki mit csinál Karácsonykor?


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

Na ez a huszadik, nehezebben ment mint gondoltam...


----------



## Bigfoot10 (2011 December 21)

Azért legyen egy ráadás


----------



## Zamzung (2011 December 21)

Azt mondod ráadás 
Nekem meg ez a kezdett. Találtam itt pár kottát, ami nagyon kéne és hát ezért most itt vagyok.


----------



## Zamzung (2011 December 21)

Á, nagyon unom magam


----------



## Zamzung (2011 December 21)

Végre!


----------



## Zamzung (2011 December 21)

És most miért is nem megy a töltés?!


----------



## Zamzung (2011 December 21)

Érdekes, még mennyi kell, hogy a rendszer felfogja, hogy már több mint 20 posztom van?..


----------



## Zamzung (2011 December 21)

Eh...


----------



## straega (2011 December 21)

na itt vagyok


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

sziasztok!


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

Ezt valóban gyakorolni kell!Nem könnyű eligazodni!


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

Közeleg a Karácsony,ilyenkor mindig eszembe jut a gyerekkorom a készülődés a várakozás....Mindenknek Békés Karácsonyt!!!


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

6


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

7


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

8


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

9


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

10


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

straega írta:


> na itt vagyok


:d


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

zamzung írta:


> eh...


:d


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)




----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


 Sziasztok! (Köszönöm)


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

15


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

Karácsonyi recepteket keresek.Tudtok segíteni?


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

17


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

18


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

19


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

20


----------



## Manna5 (2011 December 21)

21


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

csak


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

reménykedem


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

hogy


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

most


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

több


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

sikerrel


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

fogok


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

járni.


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

Novemberben


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

regisztráltam,


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

decemberben


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

hozzászólok.


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

Mikor


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

leszek


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

teljes


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

jogú


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

tag?


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

Mostantól


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

kell


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

két


----------



## schreiberg (2011 December 21)

nap?


----------



## Corpy (2011 December 22)

Köszönöm


----------



## rozsomakk (2011 December 22)

hálás köszönet a topikért


----------



## Tündi09 (2011 December 22)

a palotapincsik nagyon aranyosak nekem is nagyon szeretem


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Megpróbálpm


----------



## dolphin3 (2011 December 22)

Adrienne.J írta:


> Megpróbálpm


kiss


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Jó ötlet!


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Boldog karácsonyt!


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Ügyes!


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

köszi a segítséget!


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Szép estét!


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Remélem jól csinálom?


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Kellemes ünnepeket!


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Remélem sikerül tagnak lenni.


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Sok érdekes téma van az oldalon.


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)




----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Buék!


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Egyetértek az előttem szólóval.


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Halihó.


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Hahó!


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Esik a hó végre!


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Itt a tél.


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Mindjárt karácsony, hurrááá!


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Késő van.


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Szép álmokat!


----------



## Adrienne.J (2011 December 22)

Jó egészséget, szép új évet!


----------



## Judit1983 (2011 December 23)

Szuperjó ez az oldal, nyelvtanuláshoz gyűjtögetem az alapanyagot.


----------



## ditke61 (2011 December 23)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni


Kedves Melitta! ma találtam rátok, a karácsony közeledtével többek hiánya egyre erősebb, s talán másokkal együtt ez is könnyebb


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Én csak hozzászólást gyűjtök


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 2


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 3 Majd a végén bocsánatot kérek!


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 4


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 5


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 6


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 7


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 8


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 9


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 10


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 11


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 12


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 13


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 14


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 15


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 16


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 17


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 18


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 19


----------



## s8109csa (2011 December 23)

Hozzászólás 20 Remélem ezzel megvagyok, elnézést a sok hozzászólásért.


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

1


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

2


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

3


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

4


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

5


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

6


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

7


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

8


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

kilenc


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

tíz


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

tizenegy


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

12


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

13


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

14


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

15


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

16


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

17


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

18


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

tizenkilenc


----------



## szaki1991 (2011 December 23)

húsz 20


----------



## alizarin (2011 December 24)

nagyon jó!

Csak az a kár, hogy most regisztráltam és s.o.s karácsonyi minta kellene, de még nem nyithatom meg, mert új vagyok 

Ja még valami: pöttyös sablon nélkül is össze lehet hozni?

Vagy mindenképp kell hozzá?

és papírnak a vasaló és gyöngy közé nem elég sütőpapír?

tök sok a csatolt fájl.

szépek

már csak 4

már csak 3

már csak 2

Már csak 1
bocsi, törölhetitek, csak nagyon le szeretném már tölteni!


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

Ja és kellemes ünnepeket!


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

Nem tudom hogy szabad e így egymás után 20 hozzászólást, remélem nem zavar senkit csak gyűjtögetek


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

Írok pár Viccet csak hogy ne írkáljak fölöslgesen


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

mit csinál Chuck Norris ha bemegy egy sötét szobába ?
Nem a villanyt oltja fel hanem a sötétséget el


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

Chuck Norris soha nem vizelt be az ágyába gyerekként. Az ágy félelmében magától izzadt meg.
Ú..xD


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

A nemzetközi gyors első osztályú fülkéjében egyetlen utas ül. Hirtelen
felpattan az ajtó, s egy fegyveres, álarcos gengszter lép be
- Gyerünk, adja ide a pénzét! - parancsol az utasra.
- De hiszen nekem egy vasam sincs!
- Akkor meg miért reszket ennyire?
- Mert azt hittem, hogy a kalauz jön. Ugyanis jegyem sincs.


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

"- Édesem! Megtennéd, hogy hozol nekem a hűtőből egy doboz sört? 
- Mondd ki a varázsszót! 
- Odabasszak?"


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

A tanár magyaráz
- Az araboktól vannak a számaink, a kínaiaktól a porcelán, a naptár a
rómaiaktól. Valaki tud még ilyen példát mondani?
Pistike jelentkezik.
- Tanár úr, nekünk a poharak a sarki kocsmából, a tányérok az étteremből,
ahol a mama dolgozik, a bor a szomszéd pincéjéből, paprika a hátsó szomszéd
kertjéből, a kisöcsém pedig a postástól


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

Mit csinálsz, ha lebeg a TV-d?
Felkapcsolod a villanyt és leütöd a cigányt..


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

Megy az indián a vizeséshez ahol a felesége mossa a ruhákat. Mikor odaér lájta hogy a felesége mozdulatlanul fekszik a földön,egy nagy kö odanyomta. Erre nagy mérgesen megszolal az indián:A fenébe,egy évalatt három mosógépemet tette tönkre a vizkö


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

Két bolond sakkozik. Egyszer az egyik felkiált:
- Goool!!!
Mire a másik:
- Te, hülye, hát nem tudod, hogy a teniszben nincs is gól!!


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

A fényképészetbe betér egy matektanár:
- Szeretnék erről a filmről képeket csináltatni.
- 9x13?
- 117. Miért?


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

A meleg pali elmegy az orvoshoz:
-Doktor úr! Vmi szúrja a fenekem!
-De hát ez egy rózsa!
-Grrrrr! Neked hoztam cuncimókus


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

Hogy hívják a süket nyulat???
-???
Nnnnnnnnnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuusssssssssssssssssssssssszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

Nővérke kiabál az orvosnak
- Doktor úr, doktor úr az a beteg aki most távozott öntől az ajtóban összeesett. Mit csináljunk?
- Fordítsátok meg, mint ha most jönne.


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

Két parasztbácsi beszélget.
-Te Józsi há' mér' téglalapokat ültetsz?hát nincs is szezonja...
-Azér' mert a kocka már el van vetve.


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

Az alkoholistáknak,se tegnapja,se holnapja,se MÁJA!


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

20-30 év múlva rendőrök igazoltatnak...
-Anyja neve?
-Fleghmaah Ciccaah Wok Tshő...


----------



## maxy05 (2011 December 24)

- Mi az összetétele a legújabb magyar szimfonikus zenekarnak?
- 1 Gordonka és 10.000.000 bőgő!


----------



## huber (2011 December 24)

Békés ünnepeket mindenkinek!

Békés ünnepeket mindenkinek!

Békés ünnepeket mindenkinek!

Békés ünnepeket mindenkinek!

Békés ünnepeket mindenkinek!

Békés ünnepeket mindenkinek!

Békés ünnepeket mindenkinek!

Békés ünnepeket mindenkinek!

Békés ünnepeket mindenkinek!

Békés ünnepeket mindenkinek!

Békés ünnepeket mindenkinek!

Békés ünnepeket mindenkinek!

Békés ünnepeket mindenkinek!

Békés ünnepeket mindenkinek!

Békés ünnepeket mindenkinek!


----------



## cs-julcsika (2011 December 24)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!!
Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Lezbook (2011 December 24)

Mi a különbség a szólj hozzá és a beidéz között?


----------



## Kufirc (2011 December 24)

Ha beidézel azt beteszi a te hsz-ba is.


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 24)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 24)

Először is szeretnék mindenkinek kellemes ünnepeket kívánni.


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 24)

Előre is elnézést kérek, de szeretném gyorsan összeszedni a húsz hozzászólást.


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 24)

Már vagy két hete regisztráltam, hogy letöltsek valamit, csak utána derült ki, hogy ehhez húsz hozzászólásra is szükség van.


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 24)

Nem akartam itt zavarogni, ezért próbáltam máshol is keresni a könyvet, de nem találtam.


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 24)

Ma már nem bírtam tovább.


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

Úgy gondoltam, talán karácsonykor megbocsátjátok, hogy itt alkalmatlankodom.


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

Szóval elnézést kérek, de beírok még néhány értelmetlen hozzászólást.


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

Tehát ez a kilencedik.


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

10


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

11


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

12


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

13


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

14


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

15


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

16


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

17


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

18


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

19


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

Még egyszer elnézést kérek.
Boldog Karácsonyt mindenkinek!


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

Valaki meg tudja mondani, miért nem tudom még mindig letölteni, amit szeretnék?
Még mindig azt írja ki a rendszer, hogy húsz hozzászólás és min. két napos regisztráció kell.


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

Én már két hete regisztráltam, és most már megvan a húsz hozzászólás is.


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

Lehetséges, hogy a húsz hozzászólás után kell várni két napot?


----------



## Leona9 (2011 December 25)

Vagy mégsem elég a húsz? Úgy láttam, előfordult már mással is, hogy húsz hozzászólás után nem tudott letölteni.


----------



## pudikam2003 (2011 December 25)

Üdv Mindenkinek!
Boldog Karácsonyt


----------



## Rdaneel (2011 December 25)

Boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek


----------



## Rdaneel (2011 December 25)

Jó étvágyat


----------



## Rdaneel (2011 December 25)

13


----------



## Derzsi (2011 December 25)

Huha sok hsz-om törölve lett ,halott linkek..


----------



## aattiss (2011 December 25)

Üdvözletem!


----------



## mr_zone (2011 December 25)

Én is új vagyok itt, üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## miklosbetti (2011 December 25)

1


----------



## miklosbetti (2011 December 25)

2


----------



## miklosbetti (2011 December 25)

3


----------



## miklosbetti (2011 December 25)

4


----------



## miklosbetti (2011 December 25)

5


----------



## miklosbetti (2011 December 25)

7


----------



## miklosbetti (2011 December 25)

8


----------



## miklosbetti (2011 December 25)

6


----------



## miklosbetti (2011 December 25)

9


----------



## miklosbetti (2011 December 25)

10


----------



## miklosbetti (2011 December 25)

11


----------



## miklosbetti (2011 December 25)

12


----------



## miklosbetti (2011 December 25)

13


----------



## renault69 (2011 December 25)

14


----------



## pudikam2003 (2011 December 25)

szép üdv


----------



## pudikam2003 (2011 December 25)

88


----------



## pudikam2003 (2011 December 25)

Én is találnék de még gyűjtök


----------



## pudikam2003 (2011 December 25)

4+1 5


----------



## pudikam2003 (2011 December 25)

ennyi szép szó


----------



## pudikam2003 (2011 December 25)

duplán


----------



## pudikam2003 (2011 December 25)

triplán


----------



## aattiss (2011 December 26)

üdv!


----------



## swanns (2011 December 26)

Még mindig nem vagyok jogosult! Miért?


----------



## jayz82 (2011 December 26)

sziasztok


----------



## petlis (2011 December 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## petlis (2011 December 26)

nekem tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## petlis (2011 December 26)

csak kár hogy sok hozzászólás kell a tagsághoz :S


----------



## petlis (2011 December 26)

:d


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

1


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

2


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

3


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

4


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

5


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

6


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

7


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

8


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

9


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

10


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

11


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

12


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

13


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

14


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

15


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

16


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

17


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

18


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

19


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

20


----------



## Specter (2011 December 26)

Viszlát és kösz a halakat!


----------



## timea1984 (2011 December 27)

*Köszi*



Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


----------



## timea1984 (2011 December 27)

Köszi


----------



## vismaior (2011 December 27)

hehe...


----------



## Zsuzsi* (2011 December 27)

Szep jo napot


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

na, első hozzászólásnak ez jó is lesz, már csak 19 van hátra...


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

18


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

17


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

16


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

15


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

14


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

13


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

12


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

11


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

10


----------



## Zsuzsi* (2011 December 27)

Szep jo napot


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

9


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

8


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

7


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

6


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

5


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

4


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

3


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

2


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

1


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

0


----------



## Zsuzsi* (2011 December 27)

Azért mert valamit nem értek attól még mükődhet – pl. erről szólnak az adótörvények


----------



## personaleclipse (2011 December 27)

na most miért nem tudok letölteni?


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

19


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

18


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

17


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

16


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

15


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

14


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

13


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

12


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

11


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

10


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

9


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

8


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

7


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

6


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

5


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

4


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

3


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

2


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

1


----------



## styloo (2011 December 27)

0


----------



## pudikam2003 (2011 December 27)

szép vers


Angyal35 írta:


> Hárs Ernő: Karácsony
> 
> Zsong a téli erdő, nagy a sürgés benne,
> messze útra készül a fenyőfák ezre.
> ...


----------



## pudikam2003 (2011 December 27)

no bravó


----------



## pudikam2003 (2011 December 27)

Üdv és BUÉK


----------



## pudikam2003 (2011 December 27)

Csatlakozom


----------



## pudikam2003 (2011 December 27)

Buék


----------



## pudikam2003 (2011 December 27)

HajráMiku


----------



## pudikam2003 (2011 December 27)

Szívemnek kedves


----------



## pudikam2003 (2011 December 27)

Boldog Új évet


----------



## pudikam2003 (2011 December 27)

Kányádi imádom


----------



## stunec (2011 December 28)

))))))))))))))) Jövök holnap is!


----------



## macskanőőő (2011 December 28)

Köszönöm !


----------



## baratok1 (2011 December 28)

Sziasztok! Jó újra itt lenni!


----------



## baratok1 (2011 December 28)

*Idézet*

Milyen parányi *az* ember, s mennyi is van belőle! És aztán - mivé lesznek mind?!


----------



## baratok1 (2011 December 28)

*Idézet*

*Az* élet rövid, nehéz és fájdalmas; tehát ha esélyt kapsz a sorstól a boldogságra egy remek fickó oldalán, akkor el ne szalaszd. Senkire és semmire ne gondolj, csak magadra.


----------



## vladar63 (2011 December 28)

*liba*

Hát valamikor ezt láttam, tv ben.
tetszett.


----------



## vladar63 (2011 December 28)

*ördög*

ördög három aranyhajszála
jo volt akkor, mégegyszer megnézném


----------



## vladar63 (2011 December 28)

*Gömöri V. István*

szerintem Gömöri V. István
jó rendező, több film kellene


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

Hát, eredetileg értelmes hsz-ekkel szerettem volna kigyűjteni a min. 20 pontot, de már mindegy. 
Remélem azért nem gond ha nem lesznek értelmesek.


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

19


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

18


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

17


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

16


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

15


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

14


----------



## vladar63 (2011 December 28)

*kell*

ez a film jó lenne, még alig láttam pár helyen


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

13


----------



## vladar63 (2011 December 28)

*Az ördög*

szerintem az asszony is imádja


----------



## vladar63 (2011 December 28)

*Skatulyácska királykisasszony*

*Skatulyácska királykisasszony *
*sajnos nin meg sehol, jo lenne*


----------



## vladar63 (2011 December 28)

*Skatulyácska királykisasszony*

<!-- message --> 
*Skatulyácska királykisasszony* 
színes, magyar mesejáték, 87 perc, 1985.

​Körmendi János (Doboz király)
Csala Zsuzsa (Zacskónia)
jok ebben a filmben


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

12


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

11


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

10


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

9


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

8


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

7


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

6


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

5


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

4


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

3


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

2


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

1


----------



## Daninad000 (2011 December 28)

És 0
Köszöntem a lehetőséget a hsz gyűjtésre. 
Majd igyekszem azért normális hsz-eket is írni... 

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Csillagtündér (2011 December 28)

Ezek a kis színdarabok! Csodásak.
Már el is képzeltem, ahogy kicsik eljátsszák.


----------



## Csillagtündér (2011 December 28)

Tényleg nagyon hasznos ez az oldal. Sok jó ötletet lehet szerezni!
Remélem majd én is tudok nektek segíteni.


----------



## Csillagtündér (2011 December 28)

Még nem igazán vagyok képben minden funkcióval. Remélem, hogy belejövök. A fel-és letöltést még gyakorolnom kell.


----------



## Mercede3s (2011 December 28)

Ez egy jó mese lehet!

Köszönöm a hasznos infót

Nem semmi ez a film!!

Vagány pingviek!!

agyon szép film imádom!!

Itt fennt van azt hiszem 101 oldal.


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

Micsoda kincsek vannak itt!


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

Esetleg ismeritek a look and say dvd-ket?


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

Meg most van egy interaktív angol játék is, ami a tullinál akciós!


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

Azt hiszem elkezdek mazsolázni az oldalon


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

A nagyobbik Fiam éppen nyúz, hogy angolul 2,5 éves


----------



## Icus521 (2011 December 29)

Üdv Mindenkinek.


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

20 hsz? Itt az elso


----------



## Icus521 (2011 December 29)

Boldog új évet a látogatóknak.


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

Udv. Mindenkinek reszemrol is. 19


----------



## Icus521 (2011 December 29)

Kellemes keresgélést.


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

Buek!


----------



## Icus521 (2011 December 29)

Már alig várom, hogy meglegyen a 20.


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

Koszonom


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

En is varom, de kell meg 2 nap is


----------



## Icus521 (2011 December 29)

Úgy látom felétek még éjszaka van


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

Na meg 14 es megvan


----------



## Icus521 (2011 December 29)

Nálunk délelőtt 10 óra.


----------



## Icus521 (2011 December 29)

Kicsit borult az idő.


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

11 ora van, de olyan almos az ido mintha ejszaka lenne valoban


----------



## Icus521 (2011 December 29)

A hó sajnos elolvadt.


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

Szoval az idojarasrol beszelgetunk, mint az angolok...


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

Itt meg van 3 cm


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

Hetvegere havazast igertek


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

Legalabbis a tegnap meg kiados havazast josoltak...


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

De ma mar szo sincs rola: koponyeg.hu


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

Ma meg 7 hsz


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

Haho? sehol senki?


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

Igy csak monolog lesz


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

Valaki elolvassa ezt, hogy hogy kinlodunk a 20 hsz megszerzeseert?


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

Na meg 3, kozel vagyok!


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

Latom a fenyt az alagut vegen!


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

Egyre erosebb, s rwmwlwm nem a mozdony az


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

remelem


----------



## Szilard71 (2011 December 29)

Na egy kis raadas, hogy ne csak a minimumot teljesitsem


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Sziasztok! Könyvmolyok!


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Remélem mindenki készül az Ùjévre.


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Előre is BUÉK Nektek!


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Már majdnem telefirkáltam a topilot és még nincs 20 hozzászólásom?


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Végűlis jól kitaláltátok ezt a segédletet!


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Én mostanság nagyon sokat olvasok, mivel egy filmet nem birok megnézni.. bealszok tőle


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Vettem egy Kindle-t ahhoz lenne jó pár könyvecske. Hála nektek az oldalért.


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Ha minden igaz a munkahelyemen is olvasni szeretnék meló helyett. Vajon jobban telik igy a 8 ora? Megkérdem a főnokot


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Feltételezem lassan aktiv tag leszek...


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Ennek már most Örülök!


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Nos holnapra kiderűl!


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Addigis minden jot!


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Boldog új évet nektek.


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Ha tudok majd segitek nektek e bookban!


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

És elnézést ha telefirkantittam a topikot. Legközelebb csakis értelmeseket kérdetek mondok....


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Hajrá magyarok!


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Valóvilág Barátok közt!? Na jók legyetek


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Szilard 71!! Sikerült a reged....


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

S beleolvastam a "kínlódásodba" jól birtad


----------



## kiss1981 (2011 December 29)

Na sziasztok!


----------



## prigo (2011 December 29)

*már nem kell sok*

csak négy


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

Sziasztok! Jöttem hozzászólásokat gyártani.


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt, nagyon sok érdekes témát találtam.


----------



## banday (2011 December 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

Én Magyarországon élek, de jó kis közösséget hoztatok össze.


----------



## banday (2011 December 29)

Székely Himnusz


----------



## banday (2011 December 29)

Ki tudja merre, merre visz a végzet,
Göröngyös úton sötét éjjelen.
Vezesd még egyszer győzelemre néped,
Csaba királyfi csillag ösvényen.


----------



## banday (2011 December 29)

Maroknyi székely porlik, mint a szikla,
Népek harcának zajló tengerén.
Fejünk az ár, jaj, százszor elborítja,
Ne hagyd elveszni Erdélyt, Istenünk!


----------



## banday (2011 December 29)

Ameddig élünk magyar ajkú népek,
Megtörni lelkünk nem lehet soha.
Szülessünk bárhol, Földünk bármely pontján,
Legyen a sorsunk jó vagy mostoha.


----------



## banday (2011 December 29)

Keserves múltunk évezredes balsors,
Tatár-török dúlt, a labanc rabigált.
Jussunk e honban, székely magyar földön,
Szabad hazában éljünk boldogan.


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

boci, boci tarka
se füle, se farka
oda megyünk lakni,
ahol tejet kapni


----------



## banday (2011 December 29)

Édes Szűzanyánk, könyörögve kérünk,
Mentsd meg e népet, vérző nemzetet!
Jussunk e honban, székely magyar földön,
Szabad hazában éljünk boldogan.


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

inpak tejet loha
inkal knüygem ado
akraf es elüf es
akrat icob icob


----------



## banday (2011 December 29)

Ki tudja, innen merre visz a végzet,
Országhatáron, óceánon át.
Jöjj hát, királyunk, itt vár a Te néped,
Székely nemzeted Kárpát-bérceken.


----------



## banday (2011 December 29)

Ős szabadságát elveszti Segesvár,
Mádéfalvára fájón kell tekints.
Földed dús kincsét népek élik s dúlják,
Fiadnak sokszor még kenyere sincs.


----------



## banday (2011 December 29)

Már másfélezer év óta Csaba népe,
Sok vihart élt át, sorsa mostoha.
Külső ellenség, jaj de, gyakran tépte,
Nem értett egyet akkor sem soha.


----------



## banday (2011 December 29)

Maroknyi székely porlik, mint a szikla,
Népek harcának zajló tengerén
Fejünk az ár, jaj, százszor elborítja
Ne hagyd elveszni Erdélyt, Istenünk!


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

Kiss Kálmán - Te választottál
Te választottál, tudod, nem vagyok jó,
nem rólam szólnak az erkölcstanok,
de vágytól remegő tested keresztjén
Krisztusként kéjben, kínban meghalok,
s egyetlen csókodtól: föltámadok.


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

Kiss Kálmán - Hasonlat
Valahogy nem vagyok otthon magamban,
lötyögök rajtam, mint egy rossz kabát,
mint gondolaton ügyetlenke mondat,
mely csak dadogni képes önmagát.


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

Mindig reménytelen volt a szerelmem,
Mindig hívtak a nagy, a kék hegyek,
Mindig csillaghonvágy égett szívemben,
Mindig hűtlen voltam, mindig beteg,
Mindig kellettek eléretlen rózsák,
Örök talányok, édes szomorúság.
Mindig nevettek, akiket szerettem,
Mindig nevettem, aki szeretett,
Mindig csak vágytam és sohase mertem,
Mindig csak vártam én az életet,
Az élet elment, én is tovább mentem,
Mindig daloltam és mindig feledtem. (Juhász Gyula)


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

Egy gondolat bánt engemet:
Ágyban, párnák közt halni meg!
Lassan hervadni el, mint a virág,
Amelyen titkos féreg foga rág;
Elfogyni lassan, mint a gyertyaszál,
Mely elhagyott, üres szobában áll.
Ne ily halált adj, istenem,
Ne ily halált adj énnekem! (Petőfi)


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

Harang csendül,
Ének zendül,
Messze zsong a hálaének,
Az én kedves kis falumban
Karácsonykor
Magába száll minden lélek. (Ady)


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

Tedd a kezed homlokomra,
mintha kezed kezem volna.
Úgy őrizz, mint ki gyilkolna,
mintha éltem élted volna.
Úgy szeress, mintha jó volna,
mintha szívem szíved volna. (József A.)


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

Ím ott látom apám, látom anyám, fivéreim és nővéreim, látom minden ősöm az idők kezdetétől. Hívnak engem! Szólítanak, hogy kövessem őket az isteni Valhallába, ahol a hősök örökké élnek.


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

Megölte Ámor fegyvere,
Most itt nyugszik e hant alatt.
François Villon a neve,
És szegény kisdiák maradt.
Nem szerzett vagyont ezalatt,
Hisz odaadta mindenét,
Kenyeret, asztalt, kosarat,
Mondj egy imát, az Istenért.


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

Jaj annyi minden kéne még
Sosem elég az ami van
Az ajtó előtt türelmetlenül
Tömött sorokban

Állnak a vágyak és arra várnak
Hogy valóra váljon mind
Az a jó ami van amit még nem láthattam
Nem éreztem nem hallottam

(Kiss Tibor)


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

Vannak jó szelek, s persze rosszak is,
bár a hullámok mögött vár ránk a part,
de semmilyen szél nem jó annak,
aki nem tudja, melyik kikötőbe tart.
(Kiss Tibor)


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

József Attila
_*Mama*_
Már egy hete csak a mamára
gondolok mindíg, meg-megállva.
Nyikorgó kosárral ölében,
ment a padlásra, ment serényen.
Én még őszinte ember voltam,
ordítottam, toporzékoltam.
Hagyja a dagadt ruhát másra.
Engem vigyen föl a padlásra.
Csak ment és teregetett némán,
nem szidott, nem is nézett énrám
s a ruhák fényesen, suhogva,
keringtek, szálltak a magosba.
Nem nyafognék, de most már késő,
most látom, milyen óriás ő -
szürke haja lebben az égen,
kékítőt old az ég vizében.


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

Nem tudhatom, hogy másnak e tájék mit jelent,
nekem szülőhazám itt e lángoktól ölelt
kis ország, messzeringó gyerekkorom világa.
Belőle nőttem én, mint fatörzsből gyönge ága
s remélem, testem is majd e földbe süpped el.
Itthon vagyok. S ha néha lábamhoz térdepel
egy-egy bokor, nevét is, virágát is tudom,
tudom, hogy merre mennek, kik mennek az uton,
s tudom, hogy mit jelenthet egy nyári alkonyon
a házfalakról csorgó, vöröslő fájdalom.
Ki gépen száll fölébe, annak térkép e táj,
s nem tudja, hol lakott itt Vörösmarty Mihály,
annak mit rejt e térkép? gyárat s vad laktanyát,
de nékem szöcskét, ökröt, tornyot, szelíd tanyát,
az gyárat lát a látcsőn és szántóföldeket,
míg én a dolgozót is, ki dolgáért remeg,
erdőt, füttyös gyümölcsöst, szöllőt és sírokat,
a sírok közt anyókát, ki halkan sírogat,
s mi föntről pusztitandó vasút, vagy gyárüzem,
az bakterház s a bakter előtte áll s üzen,
piros zászló kezében, körötte sok gyerek,
s a gyárak udvarában komondor hempereg;
és ott a park, a régi szerelmek lábnyoma,
a csókok íze számban hol méz, hol áfonya,
s az iskolába menvén, a járda peremén,
hogy ne feleljek aznap, egy kőre léptem én,
ím itt e kő, de föntről e kő se látható,
nincs műszer, mellyel mindez jól megmutatható.
Hisz bűnösök vagyunk mi, akár a többi nép,
s tudjuk miben vétkeztünk, mikor, hol és mikép,
de élnek dolgozók itt, költők is bűntelen,
és csecsszopók, akikben megnő az értelem,
világít bennük, őrzik, sötét pincékbe bújva,
míg jelt nem ír hazánkra újból a béke ujja,
s fojtott szavunkra majdan friss szóval ők felelnek.
Nagy szárnyadat borítsd ránk virrasztó éji felleg.
(Radnóti Miklós - Nem tudhatom)​


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

*- József Attila - *

*SZÜLETÉSNAPOMRA*

Harminckét éves lettem én -
meglepetés e költemény
csecse
becse: ajándék, mellyel meglepem
e kávéházi szegleten
magam
magam.
Harminckét évem elszelelt
s még havi kétszáz sose telt.
Az ám,
Hazám!
Lehettem volna oktató,
nem ily töltőtoll koptató
szegény
legény.
De nem lettem, mert Szegeden
eltanácsolt az egyetem
fura
ura.
Intelme gyorsan, nyersen ért
a „Nincsen apám” versemért,
a hont
kivont
szablyával óvta ellenem.
Ideidézi szellemem
hevét
s nevét:
„Ön, amig szóból értek én,
nem lesz tanár e féltekén” -
gagyog
s ragyog.
Ha örül Horger Antal úr,
hogy költőnk nem nyelvtant tanul,
sekély
e kéj -
Én egész népemet fogom
nem középiskolás fokon
taní-
tani!


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

Nincsen apám, se anyám,
se istenem, se hazám,
se bölcsőm, se szemfedőm,
se csókom, se szeretőm.
Harmadnapja nem eszek,
se sokat, se keveset.
Húsz esztendőm hatalom,
húsz esztendőm eladom.
Hogyha nem kell senkinek,
hát az ördög veszi meg.
Tiszta szívvel betörök,
ha kell, embert is ölök.
Elfognak és felkötnek,
áldott földdel elfödnek
s halált hozó fű terem
gyönyörűszép szívemen.
(József Attila - Tiszta szívvel)


----------



## katalins (2011 December 29)

* Petőfi Sándor - A TISZA *

Nyári napnak alkonyúlatánál
Megállék a kanyargó Tiszánál
Ott, hol a kis Túr siet beléje,
Mint a gyermek anyja kebelére. A folyó oly símán, oly szelíden
Ballagott le parttalan medrében,
Nem akarta, hogy a nap sugára
Megbotoljék habjai fodrába’.
Síma tükrén a piros sugárok,
(Mint megannyi tündér) táncot jártak,
Szinte hallott lépteik csengése,
Mint parányi sarkantyúk pengése.
Ahol álltam, sárga föveny-szőnyeg
Volt terítve, s tartott a mezőnek,
Melyen a levágott sarju-rendek,
Mint a könyvben a sorok, hevertek.
Túl a réten néma méltóságban
Magas erdő; benne már homály van,
De az alkony üszköt vet fejére,
S olyan, mintha égne s folyna vére.
Másfelől, a Tisza tulsó partján,
Mogyoró- s rekettye-bokrok tarkán,
Köztök egy csak a nyilás, azon át
Látni távol kis falucska tornyát.
Boldog órák szép emlékeképen
Rózsafelhők usztak át az égen.
Legmesszebbről rám merengve néztek
Ködön át a mármarosi bércek.
Semmi zaj. Az ünnepélyes csendbe
Egy madár csak néha füttyentett be.
Nagy távolban a malom zugása
Csak olyan volt, mint szunyog dongása.
Túlnan, vélem átellenben épen,
Pór menyecske jött. Korsó kezében.
Korsaját mig telemerítette,
Rám nézett át; aztán ment sietve.
Ottan némán, mozdulatlan álltam,
Mintha gyökeret vert volna lábam.
Lelkem édes, mély mámorba szédült
A természet örök szépségétül.
Oh természet, oh dicső természet!
Mely nyelv merne versenyezni véled?
Mily nagy vagy te! mentül inkább hallgatsz,
Annál többet, annál szebbet mondasz. 
Késő éjjel értem a tanyára
Fris gyümölcsből készült vacsorára.
Társaimmal hosszan beszélgettünk.
Lobogott a rőzseláng mellettünk.
Többek között szóltam én hozzájok:
„Szegény Tisza, miért is bántjátok?
Annyi roszat kiabáltok róla,
S ő a föld legjámborabb folyója.”
Pár nap mulva fél szendergésemböl
Félrevert harang zugása vert föl.
Jön az árviz! jön az árviz! hangzék,
S tengert láttam, ahogy kitekinték.
Mint az őrült, ki letépte láncát,
Vágtatott a Tisza a rónán át,
Zúgva, bőgve törte át a gátot,
El akarta nyelni a világot!


----------



## macskanőőő (2011 December 29)

Köszönöm.


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

Nagyon köszönöm a kincseket!


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)




----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

kár, hogy ennyi üzit kell írni


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

elnézést, de mielőbb kellene töltögetni!


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

ez még 10.


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

miért töröltek ennyi mindent?


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

Ha 2009-ben ide találtam volna...


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

Most nem aggódnék


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

még kell néhány hozzászólás


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

Melyek a legjobb angol dvd-k, könyvek, cd-k 2,5 éves és 1 éves Gyerkőcöknek?


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

gondolom így ünnepekkor nincs nagy aktivitás


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

4


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

3


----------



## solymosiildi80 (2011 December 29)

:..::..:


Bubsy8 írta:


> *Hófehérke és a hét törpe (Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs) 1937*​


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

2


----------



## gajdi8 (2011 December 29)

1


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

*yo*

hello kiss


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

na?


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

Petőfi Sándor
Arany Lacinak

Laci te,
Hallod-e?
Jer ide,
Jer, ha mondom,
Rontom-bontom,
Ülj meg itten az ölemben,
De ne moccanj, mert különben
Meg talállak csípni,
Igy ni!
Ugye fáj?
Hát ne kiabálj.
Szájadat betedd,
S nyisd ki füledet,
Nyisd ki ezt a kis kaput;
Majd meglátod, hogy mi fut
Rajta át fejedbe...
Egy kis tarka lepke.
Tarka lepke, kis mese,
Szállj be Laci fejibe.

Volt egy ember, nagybajúszos.
Mit csinált? elment a kúthoz.
De nem volt viz a vederbe’,
Kapta magát, telemerte.
És vajon minek
Meritette meg
Azt a vedret?
Tán a kertet
Kéne meglocsolnia?
Vagy ihatnék?... nem biz a.
Telt vederrel a kezében
A mezőre ballag szépen,
Ott megállt és körülnézett;
Ejnye vajon mit szemlélhet?
Tán a fényes délibábot?
Hisz olyat már sokat látott...
Vagy a szomszéd falu tornyát?
Hisz azon meg nem sokat lát...
Vagy tán azt az embert,
Ki amott a kendert
Áztatóba hordja?
Arra sincsen gondja.
Mire van hát?
Ebugattát!
Már csak megmondom, mi végett
Nézi át a mezőséget,
A vizet mért hozta ki?
Ürgét akar önteni.
Ninini:
Ott az ürge,
Hű, mi fürge,
Mint szalad!
Pillanat,
S odabenn van,
Benn a lyukban.
A mi emberünk se’ rest,
Odanyargal egyenest
A lyuk mellé,
S beleönté
A veder vizet;
Torkig tele lett.
A szegény kis ürge
Egy darabig türte,
Hanem aztán csak kimászott,
Még az inge is átázott.
A lyuk száján nyakon csipték,
Nyakon csipték, hazavitték,
S mostan...
Itt van...
Karjaimban,
Mert e fürge
Pajkos ürge
Te vagy, Laci, te bizony!


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

"Csalódni kell hogy boldogok lehessünk,
Gyűlölni tudni hogy újból szeressünk.
Kell tudni zokogni meg sírni,
Valakit megunni aztán visszahívni.
Csalódni százszor, csalódni ezerszer,
Hogy boldogok lehessünk egyetlen egyszer!"


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

,,Bírnod kell,akkor is amikor mindenki bánt,
Bírnod kell,ha az élet Téged meggyaláz,
Ne add fel,ha minden kötél szakad,
Hinned kell,csak légy Te mindig önmagad...."


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

,,Emlékezz....Ne bánd meg azt amit tettél,mert amikor megtetted akkor BOLDOG voltál."


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

„A szerelem és a könny édestestvér,
nincs olyan szerelem, mely egy könnyet sem ér.
Aki sohasem sírt az sohasem szeretett,
mert a szerelem és a könny,
egy napon született.”


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

"Minden nap megszűnik valami amiért az ember szomorkodik,
de minden nap születik valami új amiért érdemes élni és küzdeni!"


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

"El kell bírjuk terheink, mert elvesznek szép perceink.
És mindig mennünk kell tovább, egy életen és sorson át."


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

"Ahol a forrás habjai, ott akarok születni.
Ahol a kertek éneke, ott akarok megszólalni.
Ahol az erdő dallama, ott akarok dalolni.
Ahol ama férfi meg asszony él, ott akarok cselekedni.
Ahol a gyermek az ablakig sem ér, ott akarok öregedni.
Ahol a jég mindent beborít, ott akarok melegedni.
Ahol a kő áttüzesül, ott akarok hűsölni.
Ahol a fagy és a tűz ugyanaz, ott akarok meghalni."


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

’’Nagy bátorság kell ahhoz, hogy egy ember fenntartás nélkül engedje szeretni magát. 
Bátorság, csaknem hősiesség. A legtöbb ember nem tud szeretetet adni és kapni, 
mert gyáva és hiú, fél a bukástól. Szégyelli, hogy odaadja, s még sokkal inkább szégyelli, 
hogy kiadja magát a másiknak, elárulja titkát. Azt a szomorú, emberi titkot, 
hogy szüksége van gyengédségre, nem tud meglenni nélküle.’’


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

„Az igazi nőnek csak a szemét nézd, és azt sem kívülről, hanem a lelke felől. 
Először meg kell érezned a lelkét....
Ha a lelke felől nézed, az első réteg a fájdalom, a múlt és a jelen sebei.
Ha ezzel megtanulsz bánni, akkor láthatod a második réteget, 
a gyengédséget, a cirógatás vágyát.
Ha ezt is látod, a harmadik rétegben látod az öröm pajkosságát, 
a negyedikben a harag villámait, az ötödikben a harmónia vágyát, 
a hatodikban a gyönyör cirógatását, a hetedikben azt a szeretetet, ami teljesen a Tiéd.
Minden igazi nő hét fátyoltáncot táncol, és régen elvesztél, ha a fátylat, 
a keblei halmát, vagy a csípőjét nézed.
Csak a szemét nézd, a teljes ruhátlan lénye, az örömtől hullámzó, 
vagy a fájdalomtól görnyedő teste minden apró titka a szemében van..."


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

"Amíg vannak olyanok, akik féltékenyek ránk és utálnak minket, addig valamit nagyon jól csinálunk."


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

"Van, aki könnyen kapja meg, akit szeret,
Van, aki sír és szenved,Van, aki könnyek nélkül tud feledni,
És van, aki meghal, mert igazán tud szeretni."


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

"Nem az az igazi fájdalom amitől könnyes lesz a szem,
hanem az mit magunkban hordunk,titokban csendesen!"


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

"Az ember egy napon rádöbben arra,hogy az életben igazán semmi sem fontos.
Sem pénz,sem hatalom,sem előrejutás,csak az,hogy szeresse őt valaki igazán!"


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

"Talán semmi sincs szebb a világon,mint találni egy embert,
akinek lelkében nyugodtan letehetjük szívünk titkait,akiben megbízunk,
akinek kedves arca elűzi lelkünk bánatát,akinek egyszerű jelenléte elég,
hogy vidámak és nagyon boldogok legyünk."


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

"Ki azt mondja: "imád", Sose hidd el szavát. Ki azt mondja: "szeret", Talán igaz lehet. De az aki rád néz, 
hallgat, Nem beszél és nem szavalgat, Annak add egész életed, Mert az forrón és hűn szeret."


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

"Az élet nem arról szól, hogy milyen gyorsan futsz, milyen magasra tudsz ugrani. Arról szól, hogy milyen gyorsan állsz talpra."


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

"Oly furcsák vagyunk mi emberek,
a lelkünk sír, az ajkunk nevet.
Egymásról azt hisszük, boldog talán,
s irígykedünk minden szaván.
azt hisszük, ha a másik szeme ragyog,
gondolatai tiszták, szabadok.
S nem vesszük észre, hogy vennénk észre,
hogy könnyek égnek csillogó szemében.
Hazugság az egész életünk,
hisz akkor sírunk,ha nevetünk!"


----------



## tomafeha (2011 December 29)

Várni kell, ha valami késik,
Tűrni kell, ha valami rossz,
Sírni kell, ha szívünk vérzik,
Remélni kell, ha bíztat a sors.
Emléket őrizni kell, ha szép,
Feledni akkor is kell, ha nehéz.


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

Mivel a formmodulon belül alapértelmezés szerint minden hivatkozás az adott űrlapra vonatkozik, a form nevét el is hagyhatjuk........


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

Mivel a formmodulon belül alapértelmezés szerint minden hivatkozás az adott űrlapra vonatkozik, a form nevét el is hagyhatjuk........


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

Special greets go to all our friends all over the world, you know who you are!


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

server can give some info about server and client connections


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

and cardinfo using telnet or webbrowser.


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

The webinfo service can be protected with a username and password.


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

This is switched off by default


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

The telnetinfo service can be protected with a username and password.


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

Serial reader config. Add as many as you have attached too your system


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

replaces old name 'PHOENIX READER PATH', but still works.


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

optionally add readertype : phoenix,mouse,uniprog,sc8in1,smartreader+


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

(when non readertype given defaults to uniprog (e.g. for mastera))


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

Serial reader smartcard write delay.


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

Setting to finetune smartcard write speed, optimal setting depends on speed of system, and


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

speed of card. Default value is calculated, but can overrule by setting.


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

Use number of microseconds delay between bytes, 0 = no delay, -1 = calculated default


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

Note: huge difference between values 0 and 1, because of schedular overhead


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

SMARTCARD WRITE DELAY : <device> <delay>


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

example, 10ms write delay on smartcard in reader attached to /dev/ttyUSB0


----------



## gyaloglo (2011 December 29)

SMARTCARD WRITE DELAY: /dev/ttyUSB0 10000


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

Hali. a húsz hozzászólásra gyűjtök.


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

Nem is tudom.


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

Kiváncsi vagyok, után hogy jutok hozzá a letölthető dolgokhoz.


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

még 17.


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

16


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

MacBookom van, .rar dokumentumot nem tudok vele megnyitni.


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

Valami ötlet?


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

13


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

_hmmm.

_


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

még 11


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

sok jó könyvet láttam itt


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

még 9


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

...8


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

...7


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

sajnálom, most nem vagyok valami kreatív.


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)




----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

...4


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

...3ß


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

...2


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

...1


----------



## sárgabarack (2011 December 29)

és megvan!


----------



## Vik tor (2011 December 29)

Volt nekem 1 kiskutyám aki mindig fázott,
Varrtam Neki nadrágot, térdig érő kabátot.
Ninini! Ninini!
Nem tud benne pisilni!


----------



## Vik tor (2011 December 29)

hű tavaly már megvolt a 20 üzenet, úgy látszik ezek csökkenni is tudnak


----------



## Vik tor (2011 December 29)

9


----------



## Vik tor (2011 December 29)

10


----------



## Vik tor (2011 December 29)

2x ad ki gyorsan ad


----------



## Vik tor (2011 December 29)

na még 9 kell


----------



## Vik tor (2011 December 29)

már csak 8 :7:


----------



## Vik tor (2011 December 29)

hajráhajrá


----------



## Vik tor (2011 December 29)

6


----------



## Vik tor (2011 December 29)

"gyorsan túl kell jutnom a következő 2 mondatomon: bugyi"


----------



## Vik tor (2011 December 29)

"még több bugyi"


----------



## Vik tor (2011 December 29)

"1 orángutánt elkísérni Baden-Badenből Voga Vogán keresztül Addisz Abebába vagy visszafelé elég ahhoz hogy egy gurka serpa harakirit kövessen el"


----------



## Vik tor (2011 December 29)

A vizsgázó vizslák szeretik a komor komondorokat és vizslákat, de a komor komondorok nem szeretik a vizsgázó komondorokat és vizslákat.


----------



## Vik tor (2011 December 29)

ééééééés 20! hurrá!


----------



## Vik tor (2011 December 29)

köszi mindenkinek, ez már 21 de biztos ami biztos ;-)


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

asdfjklé


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

második üzenet


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

harmadik


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

Negyedik


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

Ötödik


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

Hatodik


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

Hetedik


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

Nyolcadik


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

Kilencedik


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

Tizedik


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

tizenegyedik


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

Tizenkettedik


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

Tizenharmadik


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

Tizennegyedik


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

Tizenötödik


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

16


----------



## vin1900 (2011 December 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

17


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

18


----------



## vin1900 (2011 December 29)

2


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

19


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

20.


----------



## entaenta (2011 December 29)

21.


----------



## vin1900 (2011 December 29)

3


----------



## vin1900 (2011 December 29)

entaenta írta:


> 20.


Gratulálok!


----------



## vin1900 (2011 December 29)

5


----------



## vin1900 (2011 December 29)

6


----------



## vin1900 (2011 December 29)

7


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

.


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

2


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

4


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

3


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

5


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

6


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

7


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

8


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

9


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

10


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

11


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

12


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

13


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

14


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

15


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

16


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

17


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

18


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

19


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

20


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

1


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

3


----------



## Takii (2011 December 29)

10000


----------



## divalproex (2011 December 29)

1


----------



## divalproex (2011 December 29)

2


----------



## divalproex (2011 December 29)

fvd


----------



## divalproex (2011 December 29)

dbvbc


----------



## piros55 (2011 December 30)

*Boldog Új Esztendőt Mindenkinek !*


----------



## kerika1027 (2011 December 30)

Sziasztok! Igazatok van!



hogyan lehet tölteni?

:d :d


----------



## kerika1027 (2011 December 30)

sziasztok!


----------



## kerika1027 (2011 December 30)

helo!


----------



## kerika1027 (2011 December 30)

Remélem mindenki jól van


----------



## kerika1027 (2011 December 30)

Boldog Új Évet mindenkinek!


----------



## kerika1027 (2011 December 30)

Buék!


----------



## kerika1027 (2011 December 30)

B.u.é.k. 2012!


----------



## kerika1027 (2011 December 30)




----------



## KORI66 (2011 December 30)

A hozzászólás és az üzenet ugyan az??,


----------



## KORI66 (2011 December 30)

Légyszi vki válaszoljon


----------



## KORI66 (2011 December 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## KORI66 (2011 December 30)

B.U.É.K. mindenkinek


----------



## KORI66 (2011 December 30)

majdcsak meglesz már a 20.


----------



## KORI66 (2011 December 30)

Ugye ezért nem tiltanak ki ??? :O


----------



## KORI66 (2011 December 30)

már csak 6 kell


----------



## KORI66 (2011 December 30)

valaki válaszol??


----------



## KORI66 (2011 December 30)

nézzétek meg ezt az oldalt újévi sütiötletekhez  http://www.nosalty.hu/


----------



## KORI66 (2011 December 30)

hogy tudok képet felrakni magamról??? :O


----------



## KORI66 (2011 December 30)

Valakiii vááálassz


----------



## KORI66 (2011 December 30)

valakiiii


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Visszaszámlálás indul: 20.


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

19


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

18


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

17


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

16


----------



## pusztaiagi (2011 December 30)

még 17


----------



## Pöszméte (2011 December 30)

Akkor én is kezdem: 20


----------



## Pöszméte (2011 December 30)

mégsem 20, már csak 10


----------



## Pöszméte (2011 December 30)

még 9


----------



## Pöszméte (2011 December 30)

8


----------



## Pöszméte (2011 December 30)

még 7 hozzászólás.....


----------



## Pöszméte (2011 December 30)

még 6
értem én, hogy ez a topic a 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtésére való, de ez akkor is kiábrándító egy picit...


----------



## Pöszméte (2011 December 30)

szívesebben szójátékoznék, de az nem erre a célra készült sajna


----------



## Pöszméte (2011 December 30)

és már csak 5


----------



## Pöszméte (2011 December 30)

és már csak 4


----------



## Pöszméte (2011 December 30)

m
om
rom
árom
három


----------



## Pöszméte (2011 December 30)

kettő


----------



## Pöszméte (2011 December 30)

utolsó reményeim szerint


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

udv mindenkinek


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

nem értem ez mire jo de mindegy


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

18


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

11


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

remélem hamar meglesz a 20 és megéri össze szedni


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

15


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

14


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

m
á
r


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

n
e
m


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

kell


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

sok


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

csak


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

7


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

6


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

és még nincs vissza számlálás


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

még mindig nincs


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

most már igen: 3


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

2


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

és még nem az utcso de már egy


----------



## v.zoltan (2011 December 30)

nincs több meg van a 20


----------



## ery_ancu (2011 December 30)

sziasztok, megjöttem...Boldog Új Évet Kivánok MINDENKINEK!!!!


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

15


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

14


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

13


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

12


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

11


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

10


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

9


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

8


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

7


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

6


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

5


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

4


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

3


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

2


----------



## dulaman (2011 December 30)

1


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

1


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

2


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

3


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

4


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

5


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

6


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

7


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

8


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

9


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

10


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

11


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

12


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

13


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

14


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

15


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

16


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

17


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

18


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

19


----------



## Marcus0928 (2011 December 30)

20


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

1


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

2


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

3


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

4


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

5


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

6


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

7


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

8


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

9


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

10


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

11


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

12


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

13


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

14


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

15


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

16


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

17


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

18


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

19


----------



## gipsyjakab (2011 December 31)

20

hat ez egy tok ertelmetlen korlatozas


----------



## misbita (2011 December 31)

Szavazzatok légyszi a képemre!! Fontos lenne!!

http://www.facebook.com/klmhungary?sk=app_293254940704988&app_data=redirect_image:49

Köszönöm szépen az eddigi szavazatokat is!!


----------



## tanulásfan (2011 December 31)

Remélem sikerül összehozni a húsz hozzászólást!
:0:


----------



## tanulásfan (2011 December 31)

Nagyon jó az oldal!


----------



## kerika1027 (2011 December 31)

B.u.é.k.!


----------



## kerika1027 (2011 December 31)




----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

B.u.é.k.!


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

1


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

3


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

4


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

5


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

6


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

7


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

8


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

9


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

10


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

11


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

:11:12


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

kiss13


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

:d14


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

15


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

16


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

17


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

:77:18


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

19


----------



## jekitucsi (2011 December 31)

vegre


----------



## kasmat (2011 December 31)

gratulálok hozzá!


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Sziasztok!

Gondolom, nem én vagyok az első, akiben felmerül, hogy miért szükséges ez a 20 hozzászólás, ha van egy külön fórum, amin ezt pillanatok alatt meg lehet tenni? Ezt majd valaki legyen szíves, ossza meg velem!

Na, de akkor lássunk neki, mert még kell egy pár poszt


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Mindenkinek nagyon boldog, vágyakban és megvalósult álmokban gazdag új évet kívánok!


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Aznaposoknak:

- Hé, haver, igyunk egy teát!
- Na vazzeg, te vagy az első ember, aki három betűt is eltévesztett a "sör" szóból...


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

"A vidámságnak megvan az ereje ahhoz, hogy a félelem, a sértettség, a harag, a frusztráltság, a csalódottság, a depresszió, a bűntudat és a meg nem felelés érzéseit kiűzze az életedből. Azon a napon éred el a vidámságot, amikor rájössz, hogy mindegy, mi történik körülötted, akkor sem lesz jobb semmi, ha nem vagy jókedvű." [Anthony Robbins]


----------



## vin1900 (2012 Január 1)

Nem tudom hol tartottam


----------



## vin1900 (2012 Január 1)

Megvan


----------



## vin1900 (2012 Január 1)

10


----------



## vin1900 (2012 Január 1)

9


----------



## vin1900 (2012 Január 1)

8


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Gondolkodtam egy kicsit, hogy vajon hány viccet, idézetet írtak be ide az emberek. Illetve, mennyi az olyan egymást követő hozzászólások száma, ami ugyanazt a szöveget, esetleg értelmetlen [pl.: aerhttnb] billentyűleütéseket tartalmaznak.


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Épp a Garfield megy a tv-ben. Ki szereti?


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Üdv vin1900!

Hajrá, már csak pár hozzászólás!


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Nagyon érdekelnek a személyiségfejlesztő könyvek, tréningek. Többek között azért, mert "az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre." Ezt John C. Maxwell mondotta [írta?!] vala. És mennyi ember van, aki miközben másokra haragszik, nem veszi észre, hogy saját magát emészti fel.


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Van egyébként valamilyen statisztika, hogy az oldalra regisztrált emberek hány százaléka az, aki Kanadában él, s hány százalékunk van Magyarországról?


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Tényleg, ki miért választotta Kanadát? Miért mentetek ki oda? Kin, min keresztül? Álmok? Munka? Jobb élet? Kalandvágy? Kit mi motivált?


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Az ide beírt kérdésekre, posztokra szoktak válaszok születni vagy csak van itt egy fórum, hogy az emberek le tudják a szükséges hozzászólásokat?


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Szakképesítéssel mentetek ki [pl. fogorvosnak]? Vagy mint az "amerikai álom", kimentetek a vakvilágba,s rábíztátok magatokat a vakszerencsére, miszerint valamilyen munka biztosan lesz?


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Nemrégiben felmerült bennem, hogy nyáron ki kellene menni Franciaországba dolgozni [a franciát jól beszélem], de most, hogy itt ez a fórum, elgondolkodtam egy esetleges kanadai munkavállaláson. Látjátok annak bármi reális esélyét, hogy egy nyárra ki menjek hozzátok dolgozni? Kell hozzá vízum? Mennyit tudnék ott félretenni egy nyár alatt? [napi sok órai betanított munkával?]


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Sok kérdésem van...  Ha valakit zavar, bocsi! De nagyon sok minden érdekel. S ez a lehetőség most nagyon megtetszett. Van köztetek esetleg valaki, aki így volt kinn? Esetleg van valamilyen munkaközvetítő, ami Kanadában élő magyarokhoz közvetít ki magyar munkaerőt?


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Hülye vagyok, biztosan ezeknek is megvannak a megfelelő fórumai, csak utána kell néznem. Na, még akkor kell ezzel együtt 6 hozzászólás, s utána meg is keresem a válaszokat a kérdéseimre.


----------



## vin1900 (2012 Január 1)

7


----------



## vin1900 (2012 Január 1)

6


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Tahó viccekkel hogy álltok? 

Fiú a lánynak:
- Te, ha nem lenne lábad, hordanál cipőt?
- Biztosan nem.
- Akkor melltartót, miért hordasz?


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Két bácsika beszélget az idősek otthonában:
- Képzeld, tegnap megdughattam volna Angelina Joliet!
- Hogy-hogy?! Találkoztatok?
- Nem, de felállt!


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

A kinti magyarok mennyire összetartók? Ez nem a legjobb megfogalmazása annak, ami érdekel. Szóval, mennyire vagytok jártasak a magyar hagyományokban [pl. tanultok magyar néptáncot?]. Egy helyen éltek vagy szétszórtan az országban? Van[nak] esetleg kinn teljes mértékben magyarok lakta település[ek]?


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Ha valaki azon gondolkodna, hogy kiköltözne Kanadába, lebeszélnétek vagy inkább biztatnátok? Ti csak ideiglenesen mentetek ki vagy véglegesen [előre nem látható, határozatlan időre]?


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Még mindig csak kérdezek... Pont a legjobb helyen  Ahol valószínűleg egyik kérdésemre sem lesz felelet... De ha már egyik megválaszolásra kerül, megérte feltenni őket  Ha valaki úgy érzi, meg akarja osztani velem a választ, kérem, ne fogja vissza magát!  Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## ccorbeau (2012 Január 1)

Hamar meglett ez a 20 hozzászólás. Szerintem még találkozunk a különböző témáknál. Aki elolvasta ezt a 20 [immáron 21] bejegyzésemet, annak tiszteletem!  Ha unatkozol, szólj, s írok még 
Legyen nagyon szép napotok!


----------



## vin1900 (2012 Január 1)

5


----------



## vin1900 (2012 Január 1)

4


----------



## vin1900 (2012 Január 1)

3


----------



## vin1900 (2012 Január 1)

2


----------



## vin1900 (2012 Január 1)

1


----------



## vin1900 (2012 Január 1)

Jeah


----------



## vin1900 (2012 Január 1)

?


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*1 hozzászólás *

helló


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*2 hozzászólás *

sziasztok


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*3 hozzászólás *

kell várni.


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*4 hozzászólás *

néha hozzászólni.


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*5 hozzászólás *

miért jó ez a spam-elés?


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*6 hozzászólás *

hát legyen


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*7 hozzászólás *

ja, Boldog Újévet mindenkinek


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*8 hozzászólás *

gyűlik


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*9 hozzászólás *

ismét növekedett


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*10 hozzászólás *

ez már a sokadik.


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*11 hozzászólás *

kiss


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*12 hozzászólás *

\\m/


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*12 hozzászólás *


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*13 hozzászólás *

hozzászólás


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*14 hozzászólás *

:d


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*15 hozzászólás *


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*16 hozzászólás *


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*17 hozzászólás *

most látom értelmes hozzászólás kéne.


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*19 hozzászólás *

elszámoltam


----------



## jules8 (2012 Január 1)

*20 hozzászólás *

ez a huszadik talán


----------



## eszperente (2012 Január 1)

Csak beköszönök. Sziasztok!


----------



## eszperente (2012 Január 1)

8


----------



## eszperente (2012 Január 1)

11


----------



## eszperente (2012 Január 1)

12


----------



## eszperente (2012 Január 1)

13


----------



## eszperente (2012 Január 1)

?


----------



## eszperente (2012 Január 1)

finis!!!!


----------



## eszperente (2012 Január 1)

na most van itt valaki?


----------



## eszperente (2012 Január 1)

és hoppá, akkor mostmár megvan?????


----------



## eszperente (2012 Január 1)

és meg


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

Nagyon jo


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

Boldog Uj evet mindenkinek


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

ez nagyon jo


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

hello


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

meg 15


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

14


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

holnap munkaba


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

nagyon meguntam


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

csak 11 hianyzik


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

most mar csak 10


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

ok


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

8


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

remelem jol vagytok


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

mar csak 6


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

ha minden igaz


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

rokton meg van


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

mar csak 3


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

2


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

Finis


----------



## kratos4277 (2012 Január 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## szaniq (2012 Január 1)

1?


----------



## szaniq (2012 Január 1)

Na jó, lemaradtam...


----------



## szaniq (2012 Január 1)

de már én is összehozom ezt a 2 maradékot


----------



## szaniq (2012 Január 1)

Pont.


----------



## nadera (2012 Január 2)

ilyenkor soha nem tudok mit írni.......


----------



## nadera (2012 Január 2)

hmmm...lássuk csak.....


----------



## nadera (2012 Január 2)

oh! Talán köszönhetnék mindenkinek!


----------



## nadera (2012 Január 2)

Sziasztok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nadera (2012 Január 2)

lalalalalalalalala.....


----------



## nadera (2012 Január 2)

Már több, mint a fele megvan!


----------



## nadera (2012 Január 2)

Még egy kis kitartás kéne...


----------



## nadera (2012 Január 2)

7 hozzászolás


----------



## nadera (2012 Január 2)

6 hozzászólás


----------



## nadera (2012 Január 2)

5 hozzászólás


----------



## nadera (2012 Január 2)

4 hozzászólás


----------



## nadera (2012 Január 2)

3 hozzászólás


----------



## nadera (2012 Január 2)

2 hozzászólás


----------



## nadera (2012 Január 2)

1 hozzászólás


----------



## nadera (2012 Január 2)

és kész!
Juj, de jó!
Sziasztok!


----------



## NHEdit64 (2012 Január 2)

sziasztok!


----------



## NHEdit64 (2012 Január 2)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon jó a fórum, tetszik.


----------



## Telefonszám (2012 Január 2)

abc


----------



## Telefonszám (2012 Január 2)

def


----------



## Telefonszám (2012 Január 2)

ghij


----------



## Telefonszám (2012 Január 2)

klmn


----------



## Telefonszám (2012 Január 2)

opqr


----------



## Telefonszám (2012 Január 2)

stuv


----------



## Telefonszám (2012 Január 2)

xyz


----------



## Telefonszám (2012 Január 2)

elfogyott az abc.


----------



## Telefonszám (2012 Január 2)

megvan a 20, most már csak a 2. nap kell,hihi


----------



## pusztaiagi (2012 Január 2)

Buék


----------



## pusztaiagi (2012 Január 2)

10


----------



## rheaume (2012 Január 2)

buék


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 2)

Sektor Wins


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 2)

Smoke Wins


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 2)

*abcabc*

Cyrax Wins


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 2)

Cyber Sub-Zero Wins


----------



## Manna5 (2012 Január 2)

Boldog Új Évet mindenkinek!!!!!


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 2)

- Milyen az arcod?
- Kicsit szakellátás.


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 2)

- Hová valósi a nagyanyád?
- Krumpl-i.


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 2)

Bújjunk el gyorsan, mert jönnek Leped-ék.


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 2)

- Kié ez?
- Hát a Csalamád-é.


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 2)

*Jelentett elem*

Orosz Beáta is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> szóval kisssssssé nehéz


----------



## LAmy (2012 Január 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## LAmy (2012 Január 2)

4


----------



## LAmy (2012 Január 2)

78


----------



## hargita78 (2012 Január 2)

Nagyon izgi csak írogatni!


----------



## hargita78 (2012 Január 2)

Már kezd kicsit nevetséges lenni!


----------



## hargita78 (2012 Január 2)

...


----------



## hargita78 (2012 Január 2)

Kiváncsi vagyok más is van- e így, mint én?


----------



## timea1984 (2012 Január 2)

és hogy szerezhetem meg a hozzászolást??


----------



## hargita78 (2012 Január 2)

Elmegyek vacsit készíteni egy időre.


----------



## hargita78 (2012 Január 2)

Szerintem írogatun egy ideig itt, míg összegyűjtjük a 20- at.


----------



## hargita78 (2012 Január 2)

Már írni sem tudok, mert éhenhalok mindjárt.


----------



## timea1984 (2012 Január 2)

Figyelem fontos


----------



## timea1984 (2012 Január 2)

Jo vicc.


----------



## timea1984 (2012 Január 2)

Irogatok mig meg nem lesz.


----------



## timea1984 (2012 Január 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## timea1984 (2012 Január 2)

Haho............


----------



## timea1984 (2012 Január 2)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## timea1984 (2012 Január 2)

Honnan tudom, hgy hány van már???????????


----------



## Olivér1 (2012 Január 2)

szeretnék már olvasgatni


----------



## Olivér1 (2012 Január 2)

már csak 3 hiányzik


----------



## Olivér1 (2012 Január 2)

mikor tölthetek le?


----------



## Olivér1 (2012 Január 2)

Szuper dolgok vannak itt!


----------



## Olivér1 (2012 Január 2)

Kész!!!!!


----------



## Olivér1 (2012 Január 2)

még 2 nap!


----------



## aries2 (2012 Január 2)

1


----------



## aries2 (2012 Január 2)

“Minden talajban megterem valamiféle virág. Minden napnak van valamilyen öröme. Neveld rá a szemedet, hogy meglássa azt.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## aries2 (2012 Január 2)

“Játékaidat elvehetik, ruháidat, pénzedet is elvehetik mások. De nincsen olyan hatalma a földnek, amelyik elvehetné tőled azt, hogy a pillangónak tarka szárnya van, s hogy a rigófütty olyan az erdőn, mintha egy nagy kék virág nyílna ki benned. Nem veheti el senki tőled azt, hogy a tavaszi szellőnek édes nyírfaillata van, és selymes puha keze, mint a jó tündéreknek.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## aries2 (2012 Január 2)

“A barátság oka nem lehet véletlen, sem az egymásra utaltság. Még kevésbé az azonos világnézeti beállítottság vagy politikai célkitűzés. A barátság oka egyedül a barátság maga.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## pusztaiagi (2012 Január 2)

"És az üt először, aki igazán nagyot üt. És először"


----------



## pusztaiagi (2012 Január 2)

Egyik legnagyobb magyar filmből...


----------



## pusztaiagi (2012 Január 2)

Az Argo-ból.


----------



## pusztaiagi (2012 Január 2)

Balogh Tibi és a bandája nem kímél senkit sem.


----------



## pusztaiagi (2012 Január 2)

Nézzétek meg majd az Argo kettőt is.


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

1


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

2


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

3


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

4


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

5


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

6


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

7


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

8


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

9


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

10


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

11


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

12


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

12/1


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

14


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

15


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

16


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

17


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

18


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

19


----------



## Blackdiana (2012 Január 2)

20


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

Csak hogy legyen hozzászólásom!


----------



## Lizanne81 (2012 Január 3)

Valaki segítsen abban, hol tudok kérni filmfeltöltés!


----------



## Pharma911 (2012 Január 3)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## gerinctorna (2012 Január 3)

Szívesen lennék én is teljes jogú tag


----------



## kozsuzsa84 (2012 Január 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kozsuzsa84 (2012 Január 3)

Próbálok szorgalmasan gyűjtögetni.


----------



## kozsuzsa84 (2012 Január 3)

Megosztom a kedvenc versem veletek.


----------



## kozsuzsa84 (2012 Január 3)

*Radnóti Miklós: Nem tudhatom...*


----------



## kozsuzsa84 (2012 Január 3)

Nem tudhatom, hogy másnak e tájék mit jelent, 
nekem szülőhazám itt e lángoktól ölelt 
kis ország, messzeringó gyerekkorom világa.


----------



## kozsuzsa84 (2012 Január 3)

Belőle nőttem én, mint fatörzsből gyönge ága 
s remélem, testem is majd e földbe süpped el. 
Itthon vagyok. S ha néha lábamhoz térdepel


----------



## kozsuzsa84 (2012 Január 3)

egy-egy bokor, nevét is, virágát is tudom, 
tudom, hogy merre mennek, kik mennek az uton, 
s tudom, hogy mit jelenthet egy nyári alkonyon


----------



## kozsuzsa84 (2012 Január 3)

a házfalakról csorgó, vöröslő fájdalom. 
Ki gépen száll fölébe, annak térkép e táj, 
s nem tudja, hol lakott itt Vörösmarty Mihály,


----------



## kozsuzsa84 (2012 Január 3)

annak mit rejt e térkép? gyárat s vad laktanyát, 
de nékem szöcskét, ökröt, tornyot, szelíd tanyát, 
az gyárat lát a látcsőn és szántóföldeket,


----------



## kozsuzsa84 (2012 Január 3)

míg én a dolgozót is, ki dolgáért remeg, 
erdőt, füttyös gyümölcsöst, szöllőt és sírokat, 
a sírok közt anyókát, ki halkan sírogat,


----------



## kozsuzsa84 (2012 Január 3)

s mi föntről pusztitandó vasút, vagy gyárüzem, 
az bakterház s a bakter előtte áll s üzen, 
piros zászló kezében, körötte sok gyerek,


----------



## kozsuzsa84 (2012 Január 3)

s a gyárak udvarában komondor hempereg; 
és ott a park, a régi szerelmek lábnyoma, 
a csókok íze számban hol méz, hol áfonya,


----------



## kozsuzsa84 (2012 Január 3)

s az iskolába menvén, a járda peremén, 
hogy ne feleljek aznap, egy kőre léptem én, 
ím itt e kő, de föntről e kő se látható, 
nincs műszer, mellyel mindez jól megmutatható.


----------



## kozsuzsa84 (2012 Január 3)

Hisz bűnösök vagyunk mi, akár a többi nép, 
s tudjuk miben vétkeztünk, mikor, hol és mikép, 
de élnek dolgozók itt, költők is bűntelen, 
és csecsszopók, akikben megnő az értelem


----------



## kozsuzsa84 (2012 Január 3)

világít bennük, őrzik, sötét pincékbe bújva, 
míg jelt nem ír hazánkra újból a béke ujja, 
s fojtott szavunkra majdan friss szóval ők felelnek. 

Nagy szárnyadat borítsd ránk virrasztó éji felleg.


----------



## kozsuzsa84 (2012 Január 3)

A célomat elértem, köszönöm a lehetőséget.  További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## rheaume (2012 Január 3)

én még csak félúton járok...


----------



## gabamama (2012 Január 3)

sziasztok!


----------



## gabamama (2012 Január 3)

alig várom már, hogy végre megnézhessem ami érdekel, de nem tudok semmit megnézni


----------



## gabamama (2012 Január 3)

ezért most írogatok Nektek kicsit


----------



## gabamama (2012 Január 3)

Budapesten most 8,4 fok van, nyomott hangulatú idő van, hamarosan sötétedik.


----------



## gabamama (2012 Január 3)

Vajon Kanadában most milyen lehet? Ha valaki tud, szívesen veszem a válaszát. Még sosem jártam ott (sőt olyan messze sem, sehol).


----------



## gabamama (2012 Január 3)

Már 10 üzenetet írtam, kicsit fárasztó így... Jobb lenne, ha arra válaszolhatnék, ami érdeket, de sajna azt meg nem látom :-(


----------



## gabamama (2012 Január 3)

brühühűűűű!


----------



## gabamama (2012 Január 3)

Na, már csak 8 van hátra, verselek egyet....

1 megérett a meggy


----------



## gabamama (2012 Január 3)

2 csipkebokor vessző


----------



## gabamama (2012 Január 3)

3 te vagy az én párom

(valami elállítódott, csak grimaszolva enged üzenetet küldeni...):|


----------



## gabamama (2012 Január 3)

4 bíz oda nem mégy!


----------



## gabamama (2012 Január 3)

5 érik a tök

(na megint grimaszolni kell... ez miért van??? segítsééég!)


----------



## gabamama (2012 Január 3)

6 hasad a pad


----------



## gabamama (2012 Január 3)

7 dörög az ég


----------



## gabamama (2012 Január 3)

8 üres a polc
9 kisferenc
10 tiszta víz


----------



## gabamama (2012 Január 3)

ha nem tiszta vidd vissza
majd a csacsi megissza


----------



## mateottilia (2012 Január 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kisgabi22 (2012 Január 3)

Köszi


----------



## kisgabi22 (2012 Január 3)

fÉLÉVI FELMÉRÉSEKET KKERESEK (1.OSZT)


----------



## hargita78 (2012 Január 3)

Javaslom a pedagógusoknak szóló oldalakat.


----------



## hargita78 (2012 Január 3)

Itt össze tudod gyűjteni a megfelelő számú üzenetet, hogy ha esetleg találnál felmérőt akkor azt le is tudd tölteni.


----------



## hargita78 (2012 Január 3)

Ami azt illeti eléggé idegőrlő dolog.


----------



## hargita78 (2012 Január 3)

...


----------



## hargita78 (2012 Január 3)

unalmas itt ülni és várni, hogy leteljen a megadott idő.


----------



## hargita78 (2012 Január 3)

várni...csak várni...


----------



## hargita78 (2012 Január 3)

várni...


----------



## hargita78 (2012 Január 3)

unalmas egy dolog.


----------



## TibiSecurity (2012 Január 3)

"Winners never quit, quitters never win, but those who never win or quit are foolish."


----------



## zazek (2012 Január 3)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## zazek (2012 Január 3)

bocs, gyűjtöm a huszat...


----------



## aries2 (2012 Január 3)

Sok filmes mondat híres


----------



## aries2 (2012 Január 3)

Csapásokat adunk és csapásokat kapunk.


----------



## aries2 (2012 Január 3)

Az élet nem habostorta, Pelikán.


----------



## aries2 (2012 Január 3)

Ezeken lovagol maga? Amit a vaksi szemével lát? A süket fülével hall? A tompa agyával gondol? Azt hiszi, fölér az a mi nagy céljaink igazságához?!


----------



## aries2 (2012 Január 3)

Nincs homok??!! Akkor csinálunk, elvtársam! Nekem homok legyen a föld alól is! Efelől nem nyitok vitát elvtársam, várom a sódert meg a kavicsot!


----------



## aries2 (2012 Január 3)

Ezek a Tanú c. filmből vannak, persze, csak ha valaki nem ismerné...


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

_A Tenger, a Tenger vár! A sirályhad víjjog, Tombol a szél ma, fehér habokat vet a szirtfok._


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

_Nyugatra, nyugatra, a nap is oda bólong; Hallod-e szavukat, szürke hajó, mondd?_


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

_Embereim szava szól, kik előttem járnak; Már jövök, én sem bújok, bár itt óvnak az ágak._


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

_Ég veled, otthon, órák s évek hullnak romolva; Vigyen a vizek hátán magány jelvénye, vitorla!_


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

_Végső Part, hullámaid itt még fájnak a szívnek, Elveszített Sziget, édesen árad rólad az ének,_


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

_De vár Eressea, Tündehon, ott nem lel soha szem ránk, Ősz sincs, nyár lobog egyre, örökre miénk ez a szent láng!_


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

Három Gyûrû ragyogjon a Tünde-királyok kezén,


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

Hét a nemes törpök jussa, kiknek háza cifra kõ,


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

Kilencet halandó ember ujján csillantson a fény,


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

Egyet hordjon s Sötét Úr, Szolganyájat terelõ,


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

Mordor éjfekete földjén, sûrû árnyak mezején.


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

Egy Gyûrû mind fölött, Egy Gyûrû kegyetlen,


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

Egy a sötétbe zár, bilincs az Egyetlen,


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

Mordor éjfekete földjén, sûrû árnyak mezején"


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

Réce, ruca, vadliba,


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

jöjjenek a lagziba!


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

Kést, kanalat hozzanak,


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

hogy éhen ne haljanak.


----------



## windflower (2012 Január 3)

Ha jönnek, lesznek,
ha hoznak, esznek.


----------



## darabontati (2012 Január 3)

hm.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

Imádom a karácsonyi ünnepeket! Talán érzelgős vagyok... de ilyenkor a kapzsiság úgy elönti a szívemet.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

A világ öt elemből áll (...): Föld, levegő, tűz, víz és süket duma.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

Házasság: milyen szép a hajad! De ebből egy szálat megtalálni a levesben...?!


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

Minden házasság boldog. Az utána való együttélés okozza a gondokat.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

Kevés jobb dolog van a hallgatózásnál (...) Talán csak a leskelődés jobb! Az már igazi színház!


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

Igaz, hogy csak tökfilkó megy lépre a kacér nőnek, de éppen az a kacér nő művészete, hogy a legokosabb emberből is tökfilkót csinál.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

A természet egyik törvénye, hogy a legvonzóbb lányoknak van a legkevésbé rokonszenves bátyjuk.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

A mérsékelt intelligenciájú ember is észreveszi azt, ami kiveri a szemét.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

Bölcsességet rendkívül könnyű kitalálni. Az ember egyszerűen leírja annak az ellenkezőjét, amit tesz.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

Az együgyű, kába személyek a magyar drámákban azért hasznavehetetlenek, mert ez a karakter nincsen magyarban.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

A csótány valójában teljesen olyan, mint a pillangó... csak rosszabb a PR-ja.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

A babák csörgővel játszanak, a gyerekek babával és autókkal, a tinik egymással, a huszonévesek az idegrendszerükkel... a játéknak soha nincs vége.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

A fizika olyan, mint a szex. Időnként van valami haszna is, de nem ezért csináljuk.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

Soha nem halasztom holnapra, amit holnaputánra is halaszthatok.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

Senkinek sincs mindig igaza, egyesek viszont mindig tévednek.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

A hülyeség a hidrogén mellett a legnagyobb mennyiségben előforduló anyag a Világegyetemben.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

Ha tudtam volna, hogy ma ilyen szörnyű napom lesz, akkor tegnap boldog lettem volna.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

Jövőd álmaidtól függ. Ne vesztegesd hát az időt, menj aludni!


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

Kérem, ne dobjon csikket a WC-be! Ugyanazok a kezek szedik ki belőle, amelyek a vacsoráját készítik.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

A pénz jobb, mint a szegénység, már csak anyagi szempontból is.


----------



## J0nes (2012 Január 3)

Csak egyszer vagyunk fiatalok, utána más mentséget kell keresnünk.


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.”
(George Bernard Shaw)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“Azért nem jut olyan sok ember sehova az életben, mert a hátsó kertben keresgélik a négylevelű lóheréket.” (Walter Chrysler)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“Mindig tudd, a dolgok egyszer történnek meg veled; a legértékesebb idő a pillanat, amelyben élsz.” (Tatiosz)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“A fontolgatással gyakran elmúlik az alkalom!” (Publilius Syrus)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“Nem a halál az, amitől az embernek félnie kellene, hanem az, hogy soha nem kezd el élni.” (Marcus Aurelius)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“Az asszony igazi árnyék: fut előled, ha követed és követ, ha te futsz előle.” (William Shakespeare)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“A megfelelő szó megteszi hatását, de soha egyetlen szó sem lehet olyan hatásos, mint egy jól időzített szünet.” (Mark Twain)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“Aki énekelni akar, midnig talál dalt hozzá.” (svéd közmondás)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“Őrizkedjünk azoktól, akik lekicsinylik törekvéseinket! A törpék mindig így tesznek, míg az igazán nagyok azt éreztetik velünk, hogy mi is azzá válhatunk.”
(Mark Twain)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“Amikor azt gondolod, hogy már minden lehetőséget kimerítettél, még mindig van legalább egy.” (Thomas Alva Edison)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“Nem akkor leszünk magabiztosak, ha mindig igazunk van, hanem akkor, ha nem félünk a tévedéstől” (Peter T . McIntyre)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“Az összetűzés mindig a második szóval kezdődik.” (japán közmondás)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“Jobb sikertelennek lenni az eredetiségben, mint sikeresnek az utánzásban.” (Herman Melville)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“A szemet-szemért vakítja meg az egész világot.” (Mahatma Gandhi)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“A siker pusztán a szerencsén múlik. Ezt bármelyik vesztes megerősíti neked!” (Earl Wilson)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“Sorsodat a döntés pillanataiban alakítod.” (Anthony Robbins)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“A forráshoz csak az árral szemben lehet eljutni.” (André Gide)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“A szellemes visszavágás olyasvalami, ami huszonnégy órával később jut az ember eszébe.” (Mark Twain)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“Akkor szeress, amikor legkevésbé érdemlem. Mert akkor van rá nagy szükségem.” (kínai közmondás)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“Ha répát akarunk, répát kell ültetnünk.
Ha retket akarunk, retket kell ültetnünk.
Ha szeretetet akarunk, szeretetet kell ültetnünk.
Ha megértést akarunk, megértőnek kell lennünk.
Ha megbecsülést akarunk, meg kell becsülnünk másokat.
Ha azt akarjuk, hogy szeressenek minket, szeretnünk kell másokat.”
(Dan Millman)


----------



## PJ70 (2012 Január 4)

“A jól megcsinált dolog jobb, mint a jól elmondott.” (Benjamin Franklin)


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 4)

nagyon tetszik az oldal!


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 4)

Jó dolognak tartom.


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 4)

Nagyon szeretek kreatívkodni,főleg varrni!


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 4)

hirtelen nem tudom mit is írjak!


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 4)

Bármit lehet?


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 4)

várok


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 4)

és várok...


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 4)

csak várok...


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

mikor


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

jön


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

el


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

az


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

én


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

időm?


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

jelen vagyok


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

egyedem


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

begyedem


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

tengertánc


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

idézzek


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

vagy ne idézzek?


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

elindult


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

az


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

új


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

esztendő


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

az idén


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

talán


----------



## zizizizi (2012 Január 4)

sikerül...


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

Sziasztok! Nézve az elkészült munkákat én még nagyon kezdőnek számítok


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

Letölteni csak Állandó Tagok tudnak, hogy te is az legyél 20 TÉMÁBA VÁGÓ, ÉRTELMES hozzászólást kell írnod 
(a feltöltés is annak számít), és 48 órának kell eltelnie a regisztrációdtól számítva. 
A 20 hozzászólást gyorsan megszerezheted itt: #Szójátékok
Feltöltéshez segítség: #Itt található
CanadaHun Teljes Szabályzatát: #Itt és #Itt olvashatod
A KERESŐ megtalálásához segítséget: #Itt találsz


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

Letölteni csak Állandó Tagok tudnak, hogy te is az legyél 20 TÉMÁBA VÁGÓ, ÉRTELMES hozzászólást kell írnod 
(a feltöltés is annak számít), és 48 órának kell eltelnie a regisztrációdtól számítva. 
A 20 hozzászólást gyorsan megszerezheted itt: #Szójátékok
Feltöltéshez segítség: #Itt található
CanadaHun Teljes Szabályzatát: #Itt és #Itt olvashatod
A KERESŐ megtalálásához segítséget: #Itt találsz


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

megkönnyiti a felkészülést a műsorokhoz


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

Gondolom sokan vannak így, hogy vajon mi legyen a baba menüje, ami változatos, laktató és egészséges.

Annak idején én is gyűjtöttem, és szedtem össze a különböző babaszakácskönyveket és merítettem belőle ötleteket.


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

örülök hogy rátaláltam erre a fórumra


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

örülök hogy rátaláltam erre a fórumra


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

Gondolom sokan vannak így, hogy vajon mi legyen a baba menüje, ami változatos, laktató és egészséges.

Annak idején én is gyűjtöttem, és szedtem össze a különböző babaszakácskönyveket és merítettem belőle ötleteket.


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

Pocaklakók, csecsemők, totyogók, kicsik és picik, minden, ami a legfiatalabb korosztállyal kapcsolatos... régi és új feltöltések...


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

Gyertek és gyarapítsátok az anyagot, merítsetek ötleteket, de főleg, engedjétek szabadon szárnyalni a fantáziátokat!


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

Kedves Óvónénik, itt továbbra is írhattok az óvodai életről, megoszthattok egymással véleményeket, anyagokat.
Mielőtt csatolnátok vagy kérnétek valamit, használjátok a Keresés opciót, és, hogy ne csak kérésekkel töltődjön fel a topik, célszerű a Kérések, csere-bere 2o12 topikot használni.
Megköszönni üzenetet a Köszönöm gombbal javasolt, vagy privát üenetben, ellenkező esetben off-nak számít és törlésre kerül.


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

Kedves Óvónénik, itt továbbra is írhattok az óvodai életről, megoszthattok egymással véleményeket, anyagokat.
Mielőtt csatolnátok vagy kérnétek valamit, használjátok a Keresés opciót, és, hogy ne csak kérésekkel töltődjön fel a topik, célszerű a Kérések, csere-bere 2o12 topikot használni.
Megköszönni üzenetet a Köszönöm gombbal javasolt, vagy privát üenetben, ellenkező esetben off-nak számít és törlésre kerül.


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

Nagy segítség minden pedagógusnak egy jól összeállított felmérő. Segítsünk egymásnak!


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

örülök hogy rátaláltam erre a fórumra


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

Ide kerülnek a sajátos nevelési igényű és beszédhibás gyermekek nevelését, fejlesztését segítő könyvek, eszközök, módszerek és ötletek. 



Canadahun will not allow the display of content protected by copyright law, unless they have the necessary legal rights to display or direct traffic to that content. 

A Canadahun nem nem járul hozzá bemutatni - vagy a megtaláláshoz iranymutatást adni - olyan tartalmú anyagot ami a copyright (szerzői jog) által védett, csak akkor ha van szükséges legális engedély van rá.


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

sziasztok


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

MINDEN AMI A GYERMEKNEVELÉSSEL KAPCSOLATOS...GYERMEKRAJZOK/ELEMZÉSEK, KÉPESSÉGFEJLESZTŐ JÁTÉKOK, ÖTLETEK, TAANÁCSOK, JÁTÉKOK, ALKOTÁSOK
problémák, kérdések....nagyon sok más "minden"....


----------



## Orosz Beáta (2012 Január 4)

A Beszélgessünk a fogyatékosságról! című könyv bepillantást enged a gyerekeknek esettanulmányok, tapasztalatok és fényképek segítségével négy fiatal, testileg fogyatékos ember életébe. A gyerekek a könyv segítségével megérthetik a fogyatékosok mindennapi problémáit és eredményeit. Első olvasmányul ajánlott azoknak is, akik tanulni szeretnének a fogyatékosságról.


----------



## seducer (2012 Január 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## seducer (2012 Január 4)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal.


----------



## seducer (2012 Január 4)




----------



## seducer (2012 Január 4)

Örülök hogy rátaláltam erre a fórumra


----------



## seducer (2012 Január 4)

1


----------



## seducer (2012 Január 4)

1


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Honnan tudom hány hozzászólásnál tartok?


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Többször szerettem volna itt letölteni valamit, de a 20 hozzászólás nélkül nem ment.


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Addig írogatok,míg nem lesz meg a 20.


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

Köszke


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Egyébként tetszik, hogy sokszínű és gyakorlatias dolgokról lehet olvasni.


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

tök jó ez az oldal


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Nem vagyok jártas itt, ezért minden segítség jól jön.


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

alig várom h elolvassam a szikrát :9


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Néha úgy érzem magam ,mint tű a szénakazalban,de nem adom fel.


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

a két napot meg kell várni??  egy kicsit hosszú


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

kiss :grin:


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Találtam itt term.ism-hez anyagot, csak nem tudom megnézni.


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

jó muri


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Ma nem volt valami jó napom és tele vagyok feladatokkal.


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)




----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Jól elbeszélgetek magammal.


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Egyébként mire jó ez a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

hola


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

nem tom


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Most nem azért szólok hozzá, mert jó gondolataim vannak, hanem, hogy használni tudja az oldalt.


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

ja én is


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

még el tart egy darabig h elérjem a 20at


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Valami monológot is írhatnék a mai napomról, 20 mondatra szabdalva.


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Elég hülyének érzem magam.


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

hi!


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

buon giono!!!


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Ezek szerint Te is erre hajtasz.


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

nem csak te


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

igen


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Komoly versenyben állok akkor veled.


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

További sok sikert


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

:55::0::11:eltart egy darabig


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Beszélgessünk már valamiről?


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

kész


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Köszi


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

mit akarsz letölteni?


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Már csak 3 van vissza.


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Néhány felmérőlapot.


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

De először is meg kellene néznem,mert lehet, hogy nem is jók.


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

mit olvasol?


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

értem


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Hurrá!! Vége!!!


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Most még hány órát kell várni??


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Azt hiszem csak holnap jövök vissza. Sütök egy meggyes pitét, a gyerekeim azt értékelni fogják!!


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)




----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

Jó Sütögetést !!!!


----------



## csjucika (2012 Január 4)

asszem 2 napot


----------



## andy6913 (2012 Január 4)

Megyek!! Szia!


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Én is új vagyok itt!


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Látom, sok kincsre lehet itt találni!


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Engem leginkább a patchwork érdekel.


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Ilyenkor, télen a kézi varrás.


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Alig várom, hogy a képeket is láthassam!


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Köszönöm a linkeket is, mert azokat legalább elérem már!


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Tudtok segíteni? Nekem gomba mintára lenne szükségem.


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Legjobban papírra varrós technika érdekelne!


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Applikációs mintám nekem is van, ha valakit érdekel.


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Nagyon szeretem a textil origamit. Ismeritek?


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Gyűjtöm ezeket a mintákat is.


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Keresek még varrásról ,varróeszközökről szóló foltvarrás mintákat.


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Ezek között is a papírra varrott ötletek hiányoznak a legjobban.


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Hol találom meg, hogyan kell ide képet feltölteni?


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

És linket beszúrni?


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Tömörített állományt (zip)?


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Vajon mikor tudom meg?


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Addig is minden válaszolónak előre is köszönöm!


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Boldog új évet kívánok NEKTEK!


----------



## kicsinga86 (2012 Január 4)

jo ez az oldal!


----------



## kicsinga86 (2012 Január 4)

Minden születendő gyerek azzal az üzenettel jön a világra, hogy Isten még nem ábrándult ki az emberből.
Tuti gimi c. film


----------



## kbzs (2012 Január 4)

Miért nem látom még mindig a képeket?


----------



## randomer (2012 Január 4)

Már csak 48 óra.


----------



## randomer (2012 Január 4)

mindenki keres valamit.


----------



## randomer (2012 Január 4)

Ezzel vége


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 4)

nr #9


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 4)

nr #10


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 4)

Progressive Technology [Dec 25th-31st 2011]


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 4)

Citybeats Mixset #001 - The Monthly Answer


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 4)

their destruction is my creation


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 4)

még 6


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 4)

open your heart to the light


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 4)

i won't go easy on you, go get 'em


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 4)

systems damaged, energy low


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 4)

na már csak 2


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 4)

uccsó


----------



## Nokri (2012 Január 4)

és megvan, gg thx bb ftw


----------



## CsasziZsu (2012 Január 4)

Nekem még kell néhány


----------



## CsasziZsu (2012 Január 4)

még 6


----------



## CsasziZsu (2012 Január 4)

na már csak 5


----------



## CsasziZsu (2012 Január 4)

és 4


----------



## CsasziZsu (2012 Január 4)

már csak 3


----------



## CsasziZsu (2012 Január 4)

2


----------



## CsasziZsu (2012 Január 4)

És jön az 20-adik!!!


----------



## CsasziZsu (2012 Január 4)

És legyen egy ráadás


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

Mindenkinek Boldog Új Évet!!!


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

Még kell néhány


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

3


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

4:d


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

5


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

Na van még egy pár.


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

7


----------



## golyzer (2012 Január 4)

*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, ezek már megvannak és mégsem tudok semmit sem csinálni...
Szép napot!!!!
*


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

8


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

9


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

10


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

Már nem sok van.


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

12


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

Már csak 7 kell.


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

Csak 6


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

5


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

4


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

3


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

2


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

lassan meg lesz


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

20


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

Meg van a 20.


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

További szép estét.


----------



## dark001 (2012 Január 4)

Na még egyet.


----------



## randomer (2012 Január 4)

Köszönöm


----------



## csani5959 (2012 Január 4)

Jujujjjjjjj. Ez Az Én bajom is.... 
Edit


----------



## randomer (2012 Január 4)

Sok érdekes anyag fellelhető itt. Már alig várom.


----------



## randomer (2012 Január 4)

A kicsi a tét, a kedvem sötét.


----------



## antal60 (2012 Január 4)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## antal60 (2012 Január 4)

Remélem gyorsan össze jön a 20.


----------



## antal60 (2012 Január 4)

De nem lehet olyan gyorsan küldeni az üzit, ahogy írok.


----------



## antal60 (2012 Január 4)

Nagyon jó dolgok vannak itt.


----------



## antal60 (2012 Január 4)

Csak azt nem tudom, hogy mit írjak.


----------



## antal60 (2012 Január 4)

De már ez a 17.-ik.


----------



## antal60 (2012 Január 4)

18.


----------



## antal60 (2012 Január 4)

19.


----------



## antal60 (2012 Január 4)

És megvan a 20!!!!


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

Elég sok témával foglalkozik ez az oldal.


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

Hetekbe fog kerülni, míg egy-egy érdekesebb fórumot végignézek.


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

Eddig tetszik a társasjátékos oldal.


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

Az e-book oldalon lenne néhány könyv, amit szívesen olvasnék.


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

Már nagyon szívesen töltenék onnan valamit.


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

De még várnom kell egy kicsit.


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

Tic tac


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

Megy az idő és a számláló.


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

Lassan félidő


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

Na ennyit is ritkán írok, inkább olvasok


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

Már 11


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

Nem 12


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

Mint a rendőr, mikor az indexet ellenőrzi.


----------



## csani5959 (2012 Január 4)

*gy 05*

Topikok, Bloggok, Fórumok, Klubbok.
Sok sok érdekes téma


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

Most jó, most nem jó.


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

Végre valaki itt is


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

Már senki?


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

18!


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

Egy híján húsz


----------



## csani5959 (2012 Január 4)

*gy 06*

Most is csak az üzenetet szeretném gyarapítani.


----------



## bobak (2012 Január 4)

10100, vagyis megvan


----------



## csani5959 (2012 Január 4)

*gy 07*

Ha minden igaz, ez a kilencedik....


----------



## csani5959 (2012 Január 4)

*gy 08*

Íme a tizedik, de mára elég.


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

‎"A szeretet hét vonása: kedvesség, türelem, megbocsátás, udvariasság, alázat, nagylelkűség, őszinteség."
/ Gary Chapman /


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

Mindenkinek vannak problémái, egy nap sem tökéletes, egy élet sem gondtalan, egyetlen ember sem hibátlan. Engem nem kell szeretned, vélhetsz rólam bármit.. ha ennyire unalmas az életed, hát foglalkozz az enyémmel nyugodtan, ahogy gondolod! Ám ha a kudarcaimra pályázol, ha a bukásomat várod, akkor ki kell ábrándítsalak. Bennem feleannyi kárörvendés sincs, mint benned; engem nem boldogít más szomorúsága.. és épp ezek miatt vagyok Nálad százszor erősebb és különb!


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

Messze vagyok még a 20-tól


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

- Haza? - ismételtem. - Mit tud maga az otthonról? Tudja, az otthon, az nem csak egy hely. Az emberek teszik azzá. Az emberek, akik törődnek egymással. /Meg Cabot/


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

:d


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

Ne hagyd, hogy pillanatnyi viharok elhomályosítsák életed kék egét! Maradj nyugodt és kiegyensúlyozott minden helyzetben, és rövidesen úgy fogod vonzani az embereket, mint a Nap a Földet.


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

Valami mást is tanultam. Azt, hogy ahogy öregszem, elveszítek olyan dolgokat, amiket sajnálok. Például... a tejfogaimat, amelyek idővel helyet adnak a vasfogaknak. De ennél fontosabb dolgok is elvesznek..., barátok. És csak reménykedhetünk, hogy a hamis barátok vesznek el, akikről kiderült, nem igaziak. Ha szerencsém van, az igazi barátaim megmaradnak, azok, akik mindig is mellettem álltak..., pedig nem mindig hittem.
/Meg Cabot/


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

~Boldogság....<3


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

HA egy tanár nem elegendő mindent tantárgy megtanítására, akkor hogy várják el, hogy egy diák minden tárgyat megtanuljon?!


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

‎- Nahát egy plüssmackó!
A kislány felkapta, és magához ölelte.A maci hallotta a kislány szívének a dobogását, és akkor már tudta, hogy megtalálta az élet értelmét


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

Igazán attól fáj az ütés,kitől simogatást várnál,s nem adhatod vissza,mert rögtön belehalnál.


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

~Este~


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

Ha van egy barátod aki mindig felvidít a hülyeségeivel, a vicceivel, a beszólásaival vagy csak a mosolyával akkor te egy igazán szerencsés ember vagy!


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

Az élet most is szép, csak immár más világban élünk, és felismerjük egymás szemében a még mindig bennünk lakozó gyermeket, és elmosolyodunk, mert tudjuk, hogy semmi fontosat nem veszítettünk el útjaink során.


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

Lady Gaga *.*


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

Ecca-Ecca-Eccavú :$


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

Rendőr ír baleset után a jegyzetfüzetébe:
Eset: de még mekkorát!
Kelt: próbált,de nem tudott xdd ._.


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

"Kívánj valamit,de ne mondd el senkinek.Bármit,Akármit.Most higgy benne,hogy valóra válhat.Sosem tudhatod,hol fog érni a következő csoda,a következő mosoly vagy mikor válik valóra a kívánságod.De ha hiszel benne,hogy bármely pillanatban rád találhat és kinyitod a szívedet és az elmédet ennek a lehetőségére és bizonyosságára,talán épp akkor kapod meg azt,amire vágysz.A világ tele van csodákkal,csak hinned kell benne."


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

A pénz csak ott boldogít, ahol más nem adhatja meg a boldogságot. / Jane Austen/


----------



## vikiczegeny (2012 Január 5)

És az utolsó.....

"Ahol eltörtél, ott leszel erős, ahol vesztettél, ott leszel legyőzhetetlen és ahol el akarnak felejteni, ott leszel felejthetetlen .."


----------



## Senkhy (2012 Január 5)

Az a város, ahol sokat szennyezik a vizet: Tó-Rontó


----------



## Hanna007 (2012 Január 5)

Köszönjük a segítséget!


----------



## zovanda (2012 Január 5)

"Ha azt akarod,hogy az álmod valósággá váljon,ne aludj tovább"


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

*sziasztok*

sziasztok


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

*sziasztok3*

sziasztok3


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

*sziasztok4*

sziasztok4


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

*sziasztok5*

sziasztok5


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

*sziasztok6*

sziasztok6


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

*sziasztok7*

sziasztok7


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

*sziasztok8*

sziasztok8


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

*sziasztok9*

sziasztok9


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

*sziasztok10*

sziasztok10


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

sziasztok11


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

sziasztok12


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

sziasztok13


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

sziasztok14


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

sziasztok15


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

sziasztok16


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

sziasztok17


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

sziasztok18


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

sziasztok19


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

sziasztok20


----------



## mexy89 (2012 Január 5)

sziasztok21


----------



## Rékus89 (2012 Január 5)

sziasztok!


----------



## Rékus89 (2012 Január 5)

1 2 3 4 5


----------



## Rékus89 (2012 Január 5)

és mindjárt...


----------



## Rékus89 (2012 Január 5)

elérek


----------



## Rékus89 (2012 Január 5)

a


----------



## Rékus89 (2012 Január 5)

20-hoz!


----------



## Rékus89 (2012 Január 5)

hurrá!!


----------



## csak őszintén :) (2012 Január 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## xtc977 (2012 Január 6)

*1*

1


----------



## xtc977 (2012 Január 6)

23


----------



## xtc977 (2012 Január 6)

3


----------



## xtc977 (2012 Január 6)

4


----------



## xtc977 (2012 Január 6)

5


----------



## xtc977 (2012 Január 6)

6


----------



## xtc977 (2012 Január 6)

7


----------



## xtc977 (2012 Január 6)

8


----------



## xtc977 (2012 Január 6)

9


----------



## xtc977 (2012 Január 6)

10


----------



## xtc977 (2012 Január 6)

11


----------



## xtc977 (2012 Január 6)

12


----------



## xtc977 (2012 Január 6)

13


----------



## xtc977 (2012 Január 6)

14


----------



## xtc977 (2012 Január 6)

15


----------



## xtc977 (2012 Január 6)

16


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

Sziasztok!
Verseket keresek.


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

Főleg gyerekverseket.


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

Meg képeskönyveket is.


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

haladok a 20 felé.


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

Türelmesen.


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

Nem az évekre gondolok...


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

Azon már túl vagyok.


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

Remélem ezen is túl leszek.


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

És akkor én még választékos vagyok.


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

Hogy nem a számokkal próbálkozom.


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

Viszont így elfelejtettem számolni.


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

mennyi lehet?


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

valahol mutathatná.


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

de nem.


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

Hol járhatok?


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

gyorsítás.


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

5


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

4


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

3


----------



## borost (2012 Január 6)

Ja, mutatja-......


----------



## NEMAK69 (2012 Január 6)

Ez sep volt...


----------



## NEMAK69 (2012 Január 6)

kesz


----------



## NEMAK69 (2012 Január 6)

sdf


----------



## NEMAK69 (2012 Január 6)

17


----------



## dekorcsik (2012 Január 6)

Helló


----------



## dekorcsik (2012 Január 6)

Kell még pár...


----------



## dekorcsik (2012 Január 6)

De meglesz


----------



## dekorcsik (2012 Január 6)

14


----------



## zeromyhero (2012 Január 6)

*Üdv!*

Sziasztok!
Molnár Barnabás vagyok, egyelőre még nem Kanadában ugyan, hanem Magyarországon, de nem titkoltan szeretnék egyszer kivándorolni, akár ott letelepedni. Ne firtassuk az okait, láttam, hogy itt a politika nem kívánt dolog (hol az?), de gondolom, olvastok magyar híportálokat... Mindegy.
Vancouver környékén vannak kint élő rokonaim nekem is, de valahogy félig-meddig elhalt az a rokoni kapcsolat, amit sajnálok, mert rajtam nem múlt, igyekeztem.
Kicsit magamról: Budapesten élő diák vagyok, 22 éves leszek alig több, mint egy hónapon belül. Most épp kommunikációs hallgató, rádiós- és újságírói gyakorlattal. Többnyire kultúrrovatos lennék, jelentek meg írásaim amatőr blogokon, induló, azóta már bedőlt hírportálokon, itt-ott, többnyire lemezkritikák és koncertbeszámolók. Hobbijaim: zene (főleg jazz és dub, de mindenre vevő vagyok, ami egy kicsit is meghökkentő, kísérletibb vagy underground...a konzervzenét viszont nem szeretem), az irodalom (nagy kedvencem Charles Bukowski, Douglas Coupland, Boris Vian és még sokan), a képregénykultúra. Kedvelem a filmeket is, olyanokat, mint pl. a Mechanikus Narancs vagy Jim Jarmuschtól, Woody Allentől sokminden.
Nemrégiben kezdtem el komolyabban foglalkozni a mixeléssel és a DJ-zéssel, talán fel is tudok lépni szettekkel Budapesten egy-két hónapon belül.
Kanadába azért mennék, mert a rokonok és a nagymamám útjai miatt sokat hallottam róla, rengeteg képet láttam, nagyon tetszik úgy az egész, és jó lenne kapcsolatokat gyűjteni. Remélem, itt megtalálom a számításomat.


----------



## dekorcsik (2012 Január 6)

17


----------



## dekorcsik (2012 Január 6)

12


----------



## dekorcsik (2012 Január 6)

11


----------



## M-Ancsi (2012 Január 6)

Sziasztok! Hát nekem már meg van a 20 hozzászólás, meg már oly régen regisztráltam itt, hogy idejét sem tudom, de letölteni azt továbbra sem tudok.

Itt engem nem szeretnek


----------



## JoArpad (2012 Január 6)

Matekórán:
- Gyerekek, ha az asztal egyik sarkára lerakok 6 tojást, a másikra pedig 5-öt, akkor hány tojás lesz összesen az asztalon?
- Sehány! - feleli Pistike.
- Miért?
- Mert a tanárnő nem is tud tojást rakni


----------



## JoArpad (2012 Január 6)

- Miért nem szeret a szőke nő az interneten vásárolni?
- ???
- A bevásárló kocsi mindig legurul a laptopról.


----------



## JoArpad (2012 Január 6)

- Mit tud egy űrlény, amit egy ember nem?
- ???
- 25-ig számolni az ujjain.


----------



## JoArpad (2012 Január 6)

- Hogy képzeli el egy férj a hétfogásos ünnepi vacsorát?
- ???
- Egy hamburger és hat doboz sör.


----------



## JoArpad (2012 Január 6)

Kiképzésen kérdi az őrmester az újoncot:
- Katona! Ha őrségben azt látja, hogy egy alak kúszik kúszik a táborhelyük felé, mit csinálna?
Mire az újonc:
- Jelentem, segítenék a tiszthelyettes úrnak felállni, és betámogatnám a szobájába!


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 6)

Szép estét Nektek!


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 6)

Van itt még valaki?


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

Nincs fenn már senki?


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

Most lehet, hogy vicceket kellene írnom, de semmi nem jut az eszembe.


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

Hát elég sok a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

6 (Loptam)


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

7


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

8


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

Az élet szép! Neked magyarázzam?


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

10


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

már 11


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

12 (Bocsi)


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

13


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

14


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

15 (3/4)


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

16


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

17


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

18


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

:lol:19


----------



## bobov (2012 Január 7)

20 igen-igen


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

Szeretem a könyveket...


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

kettő


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

meg


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

2


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

néha


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

hat


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

vagy ez már a hetedik lenne?


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

hogy mikor lesz


----------



## telezimex (2012 Január 7)

de jo hogy rátaláltam erre a forumra ,


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

ebből


----------



## telezimex (2012 Január 7)

nem értem miért is kell a 20 hozzászolás , ?


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

bármi is...


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

na ezt én sem


----------



## telezimex (2012 Január 7)

de igyekszem


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

csak meglesz már mindjárt


----------



## telezimex (2012 Január 7)

cobo most te jösz


----------



## telezimex (2012 Január 7)

kitartás , mert megéri


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

már 13-nál tartok


----------



## telezimex (2012 Január 7)

végre 14-ik


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

telezimex, utolértél!!!! nem ér!!


----------



## telezimex (2012 Január 7)

15 .............................


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

na bele kell gyorsítanom.... bár a 48 óra még messze van


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

salalala


----------



## telezimex (2012 Január 7)

gondolj bele még jo hogy nem 2 hetet kell várni , vagy vlm hasonlo


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

még 4 kell vagy már csak 3


----------



## telezimex (2012 Január 7)

de inkább nem akarok ilyen ötleteket adni


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

az igaz


----------



## telezimex (2012 Január 7)

csak 3


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

na még egy utolsóelőtti.....


----------



## telezimex (2012 Január 7)

na már visszaszámolunk


----------



## telezimex (2012 Január 7)

utolso


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

telezimex, jó fórumozgatást


----------



## telezimex (2012 Január 7)

yes yes , igen igen


----------



## cobo (2012 Január 7)

már túl is teljesítetted  vagy -ük )


----------



## telezimex (2012 Január 7)

jo forumozást neked is , olvas privi üzenetet , szép estét !


----------



## Krisz710 (2012 Január 7)

én is szeretnék csatolt fájlokhoz hozzáférni, de nem engedi letölteni


----------



## Krisz710 (2012 Január 7)

pedig már megvan a 20 hozzászólás is


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

sziasztok


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

Tudna valaki nekem segíteni hogy működik ez az egész fórum dolog?


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

van itt valami moderátor?


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

nem két napja regeltem és nem tudok letölteni


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

vagy kell az a 20 üzenet váltás


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

feltétlenül?


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

a fiamnak keresek egy


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

témazáró


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

feladatlapot


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

Angolból


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

címe:


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

Project


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

Third edition


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

Student 's book


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

1 kötetének


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

Aki tud segíteni


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

Küldjön egy privát üzit


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

Előre is köszönöm


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

Lassan meg is lesz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Romeoo (2012 Január 7)

MEG van a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## frd (2012 Január 7)

próbálkozom


----------



## frd (2012 Január 7)

helló mindenki


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

19


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

18


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

17


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

16


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

15


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

14


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

13


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

12


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

11


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

10


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

9


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

8


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

7


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

6


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

5


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

4


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

3


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

2


----------



## zsoldosari (2012 Január 7)

1


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

itt lehet 20 hozzászólást tenni?


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

akármit lehet írni?


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

nagyon szeretem a kreatív dolgokat


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

a munkámhoz is nagy szükségem van jó ötletekre


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

szeretek gyöngyöt fűzni


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

érdekel a fonalgrafika


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

érdekel a festés


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

a természetes anyagból készült tárgyak


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

a természet


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

szeretem a virágokat


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

szeretem a kutyákat


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

és a macskákat


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

érdekel minden ami virágápolás


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

szeretem a természetet


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

szeretek sütni


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

minden recept érdekel


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

minden virág érdekel


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

szeretem a fákat


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

szeretem a kék színt


----------



## csanadine (2012 Január 7)

szeretem a számokat


----------



## Devus (2012 Január 7)

Sziasztok! Mo-n élek, egy anyag miatt keveredtem ide, ha tudok, majd én is töltök fel ezt-azt..


----------



## Devus (2012 Január 7)

*.*

.


----------



## Devus (2012 Január 7)

Bocsánat, csak kell az 5 hozzászólás..


----------



## Devus (2012 Január 7)

Majd küldök egy listát a meglévő anyagokról, amik megvannak, és felteszem, bár nagyon sok jó dolog van itt.


----------



## Devus (2012 Január 7)

.


----------



## Juci102 (2012 Január 7)

ezt a számot nagyon szeretem


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

ok


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

juhu


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

yupi


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

4


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

öt


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

ven


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

til


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

lá


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

tor


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

ta


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

ka


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

ró


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

kapus


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

tól


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

tar


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

tó


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

to


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

nna


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

2


----------



## zseenyi (2012 Január 7)

1


----------



## drvetty84 (2012 Január 7)

Még...


----------



## drvetty84 (2012 Január 7)

8


----------



## drvetty84 (2012 Január 7)

7


----------



## drvetty84 (2012 Január 7)

6


----------



## drvetty84 (2012 Január 7)

5


----------



## drvetty84 (2012 Január 7)

4


----------



## drvetty84 (2012 Január 7)

3


----------



## drvetty84 (2012 Január 7)

2


----------



## drvetty84 (2012 Január 7)

1


----------



## Gerdaivan (2012 Január 7)

egy


----------



## Gerdaivan (2012 Január 7)

napon


----------



## Gerdaivan (2012 Január 7)

mikor


----------



## Gerdaivan (2012 Január 7)

Micimackónak


----------



## Gerdaivan (2012 Január 7)

semmi dolga


----------



## Gerdaivan (2012 Január 7)

nem akadt


----------



## Gerdaivan (2012 Január 7)

arra gondolt


----------



## Gerdaivan (2012 Január 7)

tenni kéne


----------



## Gerdaivan (2012 Január 7)

valami


----------



## Gerdaivan (2012 Január 7)

nagyon fontosat


----------



## Zzeedd (2012 Január 7)

Fél úton jársz...


----------



## Zzeedd (2012 Január 7)

4444


----------



## Zzeedd (2012 Január 7)

Csak nem...?


----------



## Zzeedd (2012 Január 7)

De!


----------



## i.nickey (2012 Január 7)

Jó éjt mindenkinek!


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 7)

Sziasztok


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 7)

Nem


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 7)

Tudom


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 7)

mit


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 7)

is


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 7)

írhatnék?


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 7)

Tudom már!


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 7)

miért


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 7)

nem


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 7)

megyek


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 7)

Aludni?


----------



## happy23 (2012 Január 7)

Mert nem vagyok álmos!!


----------



## nikol0815 (2012 Január 8)

köszönöm!!!


----------



## nikol0815 (2012 Január 8)

én pszichológia könyveket szeretnék letölteni


----------



## nikol0815 (2012 Január 8)

sziasztok
nekem már 11 van


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

1


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

Már 2


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

3.


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

5


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

6. vagy 5.


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

Akkor most 6


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

7


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

8


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

9


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

10


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

11


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

12


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

13


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

14


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

15


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

16


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

17


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

18


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

19


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

20


----------



## jezytom (2012 Január 8)

21


----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)

Imádom a havat!


----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)




----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)

kiss


----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)




----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)




----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)




----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)




----------



## Isabel66 (2012 Január 8)

Szeretem a szép verseket.


----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)




----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)

:lol:


----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)

\\m/


----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)




----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)

:twisted:


----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)

:444:


----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)

:roll:


----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)

:33:


----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)

:idea:


----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)




----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)




----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

Helóka!
Örülök, hogy itt vagyok!


----------



## Noria85 (2012 Január 8)




----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)




----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)




----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

:d


----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

:4:


----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

\\m/


----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

123


----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

1


----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

2


----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

3


----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

4


----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

44


----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

45


----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

46


----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

54


----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

65


----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

98


----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

100


----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

120


----------



## bizonytalan (2012 Január 8)

1000000000


----------



## fractoros (2012 Január 8)

Megpróbálok nem idétlen, tartalom nélküli hozzászólásokat írni. Üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## fractoros (2012 Január 8)

Ugyanezt javaslom minden egyes új fórumtársnak is.


----------



## fractoros (2012 Január 8)

Úgy gondolom, ennyivel tartozunk magunknak és a site alapítóinak és fenntartóinak is.


----------



## fractoros (2012 Január 8)

Igen sok érdekes fórum téma és topic van, csak lapozni kell.


----------



## fractoros (2012 Január 8)

Ennyit itt, a többit a fórumokon.


----------



## marchello83 (2012 Január 8)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## marchello83 (2012 Január 8)

kerestem pár dolgot, ami érdekel


----------



## marchello83 (2012 Január 8)

párat meg is találtam, pl. német tanuláshoz, telefonokhoz stb.


----------



## marchello83 (2012 Január 8)

gondolom több is lesz majd idővel, ami érdekes lesz


----------



## marchello83 (2012 Január 8)

sok sikert mindenkinek a kereséshez


----------



## marchello83 (2012 Január 8)

hajrá


----------



## marchello83 (2012 Január 8)

már nem kell sok


----------



## marchello83 (2012 Január 8)

csak 5 vagy 4? nem is tudom


----------



## marchello83 (2012 Január 8)

:d


----------



## marchello83 (2012 Január 8)

3 kell és kész


----------



## marchello83 (2012 Január 8)

ide még 1


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

:d


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

5


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

6


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

7


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

de


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

miert


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

kell


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

varni


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

20


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

mp-t


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

es


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

még


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

h


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

a


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

r


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

o


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

m hozzaszolas


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

yeeeh


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

Nekem még sok


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

de elirogatok én itt hanem baj


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

:d


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

na már 5 vaan


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

és most már 6


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

ésés 7


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

hűű már 8


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

aztááán 9


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

ohha 10


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

és aztán 11


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

12 :d


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

13 haladuuunk


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

14. ezazz mindjárt meglesz


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

15


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

iiigen máár 16


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

éés elsem hiszem de 17


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

de jó 18


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

már csak 2 van hátraa..


----------



## ve.russs (2012 Január 8)

és megvan a 20. juhéé


----------



## zelmann (2012 Január 8)

Kezdjük előröl  1.


----------



## zelmann (2012 Január 8)

2.


----------



## zelmann (2012 Január 8)

3


----------



## zelmann (2012 Január 8)

4


----------



## zelmann (2012 Január 8)

5


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

Kezdeném is:1


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

2


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

még


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

3


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

4


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

túl gyors voltam az előbb..


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

3


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

a negyede már meg van


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

2


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

1


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

6


----------



## esedma (2012 Január 8)

meg van


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

egyik kedvenc számom


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

a mai nap


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

holnap lesz


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

a felénél tartok


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

mind1


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

kezdjünk visszafelé számolni


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

megint a kedvenc számom....


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

14


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

5


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

az ötöde van hátra


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

e napon születtem...


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

18


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

még egy....


----------



## sasa72 (2012 Január 8)

akkor itt a vége....


----------



## Tomesz89 (2012 Január 8)

Jelen


----------



## huszareva (2012 Január 8)

Köszi a feltöltéseket!


----------



## neriko (2012 Január 8)

Hello mindenkinek!Ma regisztráltam,és ahogy elnézem egyenlőre nehéz nekem a navigáció.

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## neriko (2012 Január 8)

Írtam már máshova is,de nehéz magammal beszélgetni


----------



## huszareva (2012 Január 8)

Köszönöm a sok feltöltést! Szuper az oldal!


----------



## neriko (2012 Január 8)

Utólagosan is BUÉK a társaságnak,baráti szeretettel


----------



## dragon112 (2012 Január 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## xanila (2012 Január 9)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## xanila (2012 Január 9)

Szia Melitta!
Nagyon jonak talalom ezt a forumot.


----------



## xanila (2012 Január 9)

Oh,ja THX!
Sok erdekes es szep dolgot olvastam.


----------



## xanila (2012 Január 9)

Ez a 7640 hsz nem semmi.Na mosman nekem is meglett a 19+1


----------



## xanila (2012 Január 9)

21.

ez a 21-dik.ez igy ertelmes?


----------



## qmatrix (2012 Január 9)

Napi vicc:
- Milyen zaj van a konditeremben?
- ???
- Fitt nesz.


----------



## qmatrix (2012 Január 9)

Egy angol bemegy egy New York-i bankba és azt mondja, egy kölcsönökkel foglalkozó munkatárssal szeretne tárgyalni. Azt mondja a bankárnak, hogy haza kell utaznia Angliába, és hogy szüksége volna egy 5.000 dolláros kölcsönre. A bankár azt válaszolja, hogy a kölcsönhöz fedezetet kér a bank. Így aztán az angol előhúzza egy álomszép Aston Martin kulcsát, az autó a bankkal szemben parkol. Odaadja az iratokat is. A bankár elfogadja a fedezetet. Az angol távozása után a bank dolgozói összenevetnek, hogy hogy lehet valaki olyan idióta, hogy 5.000 dolláros kölcsönre egy 170.000 dolláros Aston Martint ajánl fedezetként. Beállnak az autóval a bank földalatti garázsába.
Két héttel később az angol visszatér, visszafizeti az 5.000 dollárt, valamint a kamatot: 15 dollár 41 centet. A bankár megkérdezi tőle:
- Kedves uram, roppant boldogok vagyunk, hogy ügyfelünk volt, és hogy minden rendben ment. De, már elnézést, de kicsit össze vagyunk zavarodva. Ellenőriztük a számláját, és kiderült, hogy dollármilliárdjai vannak. Miért kért akkor kölcsön 5.000 dollárt?
- Maga szerint hol találok New York-ban még egy helyet, ahol két hétre leparkolhatom az Astont 15 dollár 41 centért, úgy, hogy ha visszajövök, még remélhetőleg a helyén legyen?


----------



## Vicus 59 (2012 Január 9)

nagyon sok érdekes dolgot olvastam, tegnap is rengeteg időm ment el a böngészéssel


----------



## Vicus 59 (2012 Január 9)

eddig hamar ment, már nem sok hiányzik


----------



## Vicus 59 (2012 Január 9)

haladok


----------



## salagi (2012 Január 9)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek! és BUÉK


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

*A Vukkot nagyon szeretem.*

A Vukkot nagyon szeretem.



moni75 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Pár kotta,fogadjátok szeretettel...
> 
> ...


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

Szeretném a kottáját megnézni.


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

A kisfiam is nagyon szereti.


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

Éppen miatta szeretném megnézni a kottát.


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

Hátha el tudnám neki gitározni.


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

De csak 20 hozzászólás után nézhetem meg.


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

Ez a 7.


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

Ennek a fórumnak a 20.as szám a mániája.


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

20 bejegyzés és...


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

20 másodperc.


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

20 bejegyzés kell a kép (kotta) megtekintéséhez, és...


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

20 másodperc várakozás kell 2 bejegyzés között.


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

13. (megint nem vártam ki a 21 másodpercet)


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

Bocsánatot kérek, ezekért a bejegyzésekért, de...


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

szeretném a vuk kottáját megnézni.


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

már csak 5 üzenet választ el a tudástól.


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

Izgulok.


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

És röstellem magam, hogy ilyen bejegyzéseket kell írnom ehhez.


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

Egyébként biztosan hasznos ez a weblap. Tényleg szükség van az összefogásra.


----------



## btl123 (2012 Január 9)

Nekem az összefogáson kívül a Vuk kottájára is. Köszönöm a türelmet!


----------



## Tinka86 (2012 Január 10)

Szép jó estét (vagy napot) attól függ kil él


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


szeretnem letolteni


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


Valoban kell a 20 hozzaszolas(((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


Valoban kell a 20 hozzaszolas((( nem ertem((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


Valoban kell a 20 hozzaszolas((( nem ertem(( ebben igy mi a jo?(((
muszaj letoltenem(((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


Valoban kell a 20 hozzaszolas((( nem ertem(( ebben igy mi a jo?(((
muszaj letoltenem((( most irjak 20 hozzaszolast?((( (((((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


Valoban kell a 20 hozzaszolas((( nem ertem(( ebben igy mi a jo?(((
muszaj letoltenem((( most irjak 20 hozzaszolast?((( ((((( (((((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


Valoban kell a 20 hozzaszolas((( nem ertem(( ebben igy mi a jo?(((
muszaj letoltenem((( most irjak 20 hozzaszolast?((( ((((( ((((( haaaaat((((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


Valoban kell a 20 hozzaszolas((( nem ertem(( ebben igy mi a jo?(((
muszaj letoltenem((( most irjak 20 hozzaszolast?((( ((((( ((((( haaaaat(((( a fenebe (((((((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


meg mindig nem eleg(((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


meg mindig nem eleg((( mi ebben a jo??((((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


meg mindig nem eleg((( mi ebben a jo??(((( ehhhh((((((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


meg mindig nem eleg((( mi ebben a jo??(((( ehhhh(((((( remelem ki tudom majd torolni(((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


meg mindig nem eleg((( mi ebben a jo??(((( ehhhh(((((( remelem ki tudom majd torolni((( mert nem szeretnem a forumot teleirni butasagokkal(((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


es meg mindig nem eleg(((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


es meg mindig nem eleg((((((((((((((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


es meg mindig nem eleg(((((((((((((( mennyi kell meg?((((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


hat meg mindig nem(((((confused:


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

juillet írta:


> Szeretném tudni, hol van az admin, a kormányos, vagy bárki, aki kontrollálná ezeket a "hozzászólásokat". (Tudom, hogy az enyém se sokkal értelmesebb), de azért bosszantó, hogy oldalakon keresztül ezt látjuk: szuper, nagyszerű stb., ahelyett hogy érdemi hozzászólások lennének.
> Én egy 4. osztályos informatika feleletet teszek most fel, én állítottam össze, az év elején írjuk.


mert nem lkehet letolteni 20 hozzaszolas nelkul((((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

juillet írta:


> Szeretném tudni, hol van az admin, a kormányos, vagy bárki, aki kontrollálná ezeket a "hozzászólásokat". (Tudom, hogy az enyém se sokkal értelmesebb), de azért bosszantó, hogy oldalakon keresztül ezt látjuk: szuper, nagyszerű stb., ahelyett hogy érdemi hozzászólások lennének.
> Én egy 4. osztályos informatika feleletet teszek most fel, én állítottam össze, az év elején írjuk.


mert nem lkehet letolteni 20 hozzaszolas nelkul((((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Borina írta:


> Felvételi feladatsorok matematikából 8 osztályos gimibe, megoldókulccsal.
> 2001-2010.


muszaj lenne ez nekem(((


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


Sziasztok)


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

hello!


----------



## gandi13 (2012 Január 10)

gandi13 írta:


> hello!



Mar van vagy 25 hozzaszolasom megsem tudok letolteni. A regisztraciom pedig mnar tobb eves((((


----------



## Amalia900324 (2012 Január 10)

Hello!

Ne szomoríts el.....


----------



## Amalia900324 (2012 Január 10)

Ez már a hatodik


----------



## Amalia900324 (2012 Január 10)

A lepényhal elsőre, a remény hal meg utlojára!!


----------



## Amalia900324 (2012 Január 10)

És most jön a nyolcadik


----------



## cserkrisz2 (2012 Január 10)

most indulok neki a 20 hozzászólásnak. jókat hallottam a közösségről. hajrá!!!


----------



## királylányocska (2012 Január 10)

Nagyon jó))


----------



## királylányocska (2012 Január 10)

Annyira aranyosak ezek a mesék....és sok jó ötletet találtam))


----------



## királylányocska (2012 Január 10)

Jajanagyi szívesen letölteném a hét kecskegidát, nagyon érdekelne...........de még várnom kell még nem lesz meg a 20 hozzászólássom(((


----------



## edit08 (2012 Január 10)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!!


----------



## királylányocska (2012 Január 10)

Nagyon jó, és szuper vele dolgozni


----------



## edit08 (2012 Január 10)

Azért biztos, amiért én is, nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásod


----------



## edit08 (2012 Január 10)

Egyébként egy nap alatt is el lehet a 20 üzenetet küldeni?


----------



## edit08 (2012 Január 10)

Már van 7 hozzászólásom!!


----------



## edit08 (2012 Január 10)

Követem a példát 9!


----------



## edit08 (2012 Január 10)

10!!!!!


----------



## edit08 (2012 Január 10)

Most látom, hogy sok türelem kell, egymás után nem lehet üzit küldeni,várni kell


----------



## edit08 (2012 Január 10)

irigyellek, nekem még kell 9


----------



## edit08 (2012 Január 10)

A 20 üzenet után kell várni 48 órát, vagy a regisztrációtól?


----------



## edit08 (2012 Január 10)

14!!!!


----------



## edit08 (2012 Január 10)

annyira várom, hogy tudjam a Fórumot használni!!!


----------



## edit08 (2012 Január 10)

Kitartás, már csak 5!!!


----------



## edit08 (2012 Január 10)

B:ú.é.k.!!!


----------



## edit08 (2012 Január 10)

Hűha, már csak 3


----------



## edit08 (2012 Január 10)

2


----------



## edit08 (2012 Január 10)

Juhhéjjj, akkor már tag vagyok?????


----------



## gbs58 (2012 Január 10)

Grat edit068 a tagsághoz ! Ma regisztráltam ,remélem hamarosan én is tag leszek.


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

1


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

2


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

3


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

4


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

szeretnék


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

tag


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

lenni


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

de


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

20


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

hozzászólás


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

kell


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

hozzá


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

ami


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

nagyon


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

lassan


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

jön


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

össze


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

még


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

2


----------



## mirama76 (2012 Január 10)

üzi


----------



## ritusz444 (2012 Január 10)

hali


----------



## ritusz444 (2012 Január 10)

de sok van még hátra


----------



## Szefonella (2012 Január 11)

Vinky19 írta:


> Vannak barátaim, mégis magányos vagyok.
> Vannak szép napjaim, mégis boldogtalan vagyok.
> Vannak, akik támogatnak, mégis árvának érzem magam.
> 
> Nem értem a szövegét, de érzem, hogy jó lehet, mert valahol megérintett.



Nekem is tetszik, valahogy olyan, mintha pont rólam szólna...


----------



## Szefonella (2012 Január 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## Szefonella (2012 Január 11)

Mit láttam benned? Hőst, szentet, királyt. 
Mit láttál bennem? Rendetlen szabályt. 
Mit láttam benned? Magam végzetét. 
Mit láttál bennem? Egy út kezdetét. 
Mit benned én? Gyászt, magányt, titkokat. 
Mit bennem te? Dacot és szitkokat. 
Aztán mit én? Jövőm rémálmait. 
S te? Egy torzonborz állat vágyait. 
Én? Istent, akit meg kell váltani. 
Te? Hogy jönnek a pokol zászlai. 
S később? Hogy az ellenség én vagyok? 
S én? Azt, akit soha el nem hagyok. 
Te, tíz év múlva? Tán mégis fiad? 
S én tíz év múlva? Láss már, égi Vak! 
S húsz év múlva, te? Nincs mit tenni, kár. 
Húsz év múlva, én? Nincs mit tenni, fáj! 
S a legvégén te? Így rendeltetett. 
S én, ma s mindig? Nincs senkim kívüled.
(Szabó Lőrinc)


----------



## Szefonella (2012 Január 11)

huber írta:


> Megcsókoltad a Mariskát, Pistike?
> Igen!
> Mit mondott?
> Nem tudom, mert a combjaival befogta a füleimet!!



Jót derültem, így az éjszakában


----------



## piros55 (2012 Január 11)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## Raziel (2012 Január 11)

Helló


----------



## Dobos100 (2012 Január 11)

*Az országúton hatalmas viharban megy egy kamionos. Lát egy piros esőkabátos embert az út szélén, megáll. Kinyitja az ajtót és megkérdezi:*
*- Mit akarsz?*
*- Én vagyok a piros kabátos értelmi fogyatékos, és éhes vagyok.*
*Gondol egyet a kamionos és kidobja neki az ebédjét, majd továbbhajt. Lát egy sárga esőkabátos embert az út szélén. Mellette is megáll.*
*- Mi kéne?*
*- Én vagyok a sárga kabátos értelmi fogyatékos és szomjas vagyok.*
*A kamionos kidobja neki az innivalóját, majd továbbhajt.*
*Kis idő múltán újabb, kék esőkabátos embert lát az út szélén. Megáll.*
*- Na neked mi kéne, te kék kabátos értelmi fogyatékos?*
*- Jogosítványt, forgalmi engedélyt.*


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

Össze kellene hozni gyorsan a 20 hozzászólást )


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

Nálatok mi a helyzet?


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

Itt lassan vége a melónak


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

Végre


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

Lassan jön össze!


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

még csak 7


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

és 8


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

9


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

És a 10.


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

Lassan meglesz talán.


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

Alakul.


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

Nincs nagy élet itt.


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

De nem baj


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

És a bűvös 15.


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

Hm.


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

Már nem sok kell.


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

És meglesz a 20.


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

Jó lenne már!!!


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

Mert már unom az írkálást )


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

És meg is van a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## MaximusDecimus (2012 Január 11)

Köszöntem.


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

visszaszámlálás 20....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

19.....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

18....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

17.....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

16....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

15....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

14....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

13....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

12....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

11....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

10....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

9.....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

8.....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

7.....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

6....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

5....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

4....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

3....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

2....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

1....


----------



## totah (2012 Január 11)

remélem mostantól tudom használni az oldalt


----------



## szecsko (2012 Január 11)

- Mi a csontváz kedvenc hangszere?
- ???
- A sípcsont.


----------



## szecsko (2012 Január 11)

Az iskolában a tanárnő a híres emberekről tart előadást.
- A híres emberek azok voltak, akik valami nagyot tettek valamilyen téren. Ilyen volt Kolumbusz Kristóf a felfedezések terén, vagy Edison a találmányok terén. Tudna valaki hasonló példát mondani?
Móricka jelentkezik:
- Nekem a nagyapám perecárus volt a Hősök terén


----------



## szecsko (2012 Január 11)

- 20 hülye van az osztályban! - szidja a gyerekeket a tanár.
- 21 - szól szemtelenül Móricka, a tanárra célozva.
- Tűnés kifelé a teremből! - bömböl a tanár.
Móricka kimegy, de az ajtóból még visszaszól:
- Így persze a tanár úrnak lesz igaza!


----------



## szecsko (2012 Január 11)

Kancsal segédet vesz fel a mészárosmester, és az első vágáshoz kimegy a vágóhídra, hogy lássa, mit tud az új legény. Felvezetik az ökröt, a közelében helyezkedik el a mester, a legény már éppen emeli az irtóztató taglót, amikor a mester felkiált:
- Megálljon, ember! Maga oda szokott ütni, ahová néz?
- Persze, hogy oda.
- Akkor várjon egy kicsit. Helyet cserélek az ökörrel!


----------



## szecsko (2012 Január 11)

- Hogyan csodálkozik a leprás?
- ???
- Leesik az álla.


----------



## szecsko (2012 Január 11)

Mit mond a BKV ellenőr George Lucas-nak?
- ???
- Hé George! Lukassz!


----------



## Isabel66 (2012 Január 11)

Én is örülök ennek a honlapnak. Ki hinné, hogy nem a mi vidékünkön, hanem Kanadában találok nekem tetszőt...


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

egy


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

kettő


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

három


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

négy


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

öt


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

hat


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

hét


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

nyolc


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

kilenc


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

tíz


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

tizenegy


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

tizenkettő


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

tizenhárom


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

tizennégy


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

tizenöt


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

tizenhat


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

tizenhét


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

tizennyolc


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Tünciiii (2012 Január 11)

húsz


----------



## stonenailer (2012 Január 11)

Hogy hívják a kínai zacskókészítőt:
Sta Nic Li


----------



## stonenailer (2012 Január 11)

tizenkilenc


----------



## stonenailer (2012 Január 11)

És húsz...


----------



## saláta88 (2012 Január 11)

Üdv és BUÉK utólag mindenkinek...


----------



## saláta88 (2012 Január 11)

Azt hiszem valahol 5-6-nál hagytam abba szóval 15 kellene még.


----------



## saláta88 (2012 Január 11)




----------



## saláta88 (2012 Január 11)

Sőt, megtaláltam a számlálót, már csak 9 kell


----------



## saláta88 (2012 Január 11)

Szóval még egy nagyobb szmájli kell


----------



## saláta88 (2012 Január 11)

Mondjuk ilyan:


----------



## saláta88 (2012 Január 11)




----------



## saláta88 (2012 Január 11)

óriási...


----------



## saláta88 (2012 Január 11)

Még 5


----------



## saláta88 (2012 Január 11)

már csak négy


----------



## saláta88 (2012 Január 11)

hárommmmmmm


----------



## saláta88 (2012 Január 11)

kettő


----------



## saláta88 (2012 Január 11)

ÉS az egy, remek.


----------



## királylányocska (2012 Január 11)

Szeretném letölteni a Hét kecskegidát és a farkast, de nem engedi a rendszer(( Segítsen valaki ha tud köszönöm


----------



## királylányocska (2012 Január 11)

"Ahol a kincsed, ott van a szíved is." (Mt 6,21)


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

Szépek!


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

1


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

+1+1


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

+1


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

+2


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

+6


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

+7


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

+8


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

+9


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

+10


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

-1


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

-2


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

-3


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

-4


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

-5


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

-6


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

-7


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

-8


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

-9


----------



## kobos (2012 Január 11)

-10


----------



## post12 (2012 Január 11)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## post12 (2012 Január 11)

1


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

Domcsi07 írta:


> folyt. köv. írás 2. osztály



Köszi, hasznos anyagra találtam.


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

elefant1 írta:


> Nagyon szeretnék 4. osztályos integrált mozaikos környezetismeretet. Ha tudna valaki segíteni.





Köszi, hasznos anyagra találtam.


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

zsozso1999 írta:


> Mozaikos matek felmérő 4.osztályosoknak




Köszi, hasznos anyagra találtam.


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

Nekem is vannak )


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

Pameke írta:


> Környezet felmérők 4. o.



Köszi az infót


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

Én is remélem )


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

aczelkriszta írta:


> többféle matek felmérő 2.o. év végére



Köszi az infót


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

36


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

Nem macska)


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

nagyon szuper az oldal


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

Szerintem írogatunk egy ideig )


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

h.monika írta:


> Kedves bmzsa!
> 
> Kérésedre!
> A felmésrő többi része a 605 hozzászólásban található! )



köszi az információt


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

Nekem több )


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

1gyuszus56 írta:


> Nem tudom, hogy a csatolást sikerült-e feltennem?



köszi az információt


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

fagota írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szeretnék én is egy két dologgal hozzá járulni ehhez a nagyszerű oldalhoz





köszi az információt


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

Nulla )


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

duverona írta:


> Akitől kaptam: a lapon




köszi az információt


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

4


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

farkinc írta:


> Környezet felmérő 1.osztály Mozaik kiadó




köszi az információt


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

1+1=2


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

12?


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

Szilvi33 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Apáczai nyelvtan és szövegértés felmérők 3.osztályos megvannak valakinek?
> Köszi:
> Szilvi



szintén érdekelne ez az anyag


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

Köszi)


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

Jó neked )


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

fagota írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szeretnék én is egy két dologgal hozzá járulni ehhez a nagyszerű oldalhoz




szintén érdekelne ez az anyag


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

Nekem sem )


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

fagota írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Szeretnék én is egy két dologgal hozzá járulni ehhez a nagyszerű oldalhoz



szintén érdekelne ez az anyag


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

5


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

Sajna nem tudom (


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

szoszi7323 írta:


> Magyar nyelv és kommunikáció - 6. o. - Nemzeti!
> 
> 4/A. és 4/B. feladatlap ( így már teljes! )



Hasznos az anyag.


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

4


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

3


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

Vaca írta:


> Feltöltöm, bár fotózott, de szerintem használható.
> Sok szeretettel.



Köszi az anyagot.


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)




----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

2


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

hlacika írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Keresem a műszakis 7. osztályos földrajz dolgozatokat. Tud valaki segíteni ?
> Előre is köszönöm.



engem is érdekelne


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

Én sem tudok)


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

Mottot írta:


> **** hidden content ****



Igen erre gondolnék én is.


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

Gegi80 írta:


> Kedves Zsike78!
> 
> Én is keresem az apáczai szövegértő felmérőt,én se találom az igazit,mert ahhoz nincs nyelvtan.Ha esetleg tudod vagy megtalálod az eredetit,kérlek írj.
> 
> Előre is köszönöm!


szintén érdekelne ez az anyag


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

Kecske)


----------



## Gaborne Baksa (2012 Január 11)

ilcsi81 írta:


> Remélem hasznos lesz!  Próbálok én is adni valamit! Szeretettel



Szuper az anyag.


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

Jók ezek a beírogatások)


----------



## Zsuzsi760220 (2012 Január 11)

Ez nagyon régi vicc)


----------



## xmzoli (2012 Január 12)




----------



## xmzoli (2012 Január 12)




----------



## xmzoli (2012 Január 12)

Szép estét


----------



## xmzoli (2012 Január 12)

9


----------



## xmzoli (2012 Január 12)

11


----------



## xmzoli (2012 Január 12)

tizenhárom


----------



## xmzoli (2012 Január 12)

15


----------



## xmzoli (2012 Január 12)

Huuuuuu de szép este van


----------



## McPaprika (2012 Január 12)

jelen - tés


----------



## nimród21 (2012 Január 12)

Sziasztok! Üdvözlök mindenkit Magyarországról!


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

Sziasztok, próbálok állandó tag lenni  1.


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

2. Székesfehérváron süt a nap


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

3. Kislányom ma 21 hónapos és éppen békésen szunyókál


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

Szia! Valószínűleg azért mert még hiányzik az a fránya 20 hozzászólás, ahogy nekem is.


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

4. Indiai lencselevest főztem ma ebédre


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

De igyekszem szép lassan összeszedni!


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

5. egy adag mosást is bedobtam


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

6. imádok horgolni


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

Szakdogát írnék, viszont csak itt találtam meg egy könyvet amit már egy ideje keresek!


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

7. "a hetedik te magad légy..."


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

Úgyhogy nincs más hátra, írkáljuk a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

8. üres a polc


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

Egész jól elbeszélgetek itt magamban!


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

9 ...kis Ferenc...


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

Legalább nem vagyok ezzel egyedül.


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

10...tiszta víz...


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

11...ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza, majd a csacsi megissza.


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

Bár itt jelenleg borult az ég!


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

12.


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

Miért beszélnek az emberek mindig az időjárásról, ha nem jut eszükbe semmi?


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

13. nem tudom, olvassa-e valaki a számlálásomat, de a tizenkettőnél kihagytam a szóbeli hozzáfűznivalómat


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

14. vierzehn


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

Nincs valakinek esetleg digitális formátumban környezeti nevelésről szóló könyve?


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

Na jó, most már azt hiszem ideje lenne szójátékokat is írnom.


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

15. már csak négy idejegyzésem következik, mert elszámoltam magam


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

Na még 9 hozzászólás, abból remélhetőleg 8 szójáték lesz.


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

16. finom gyömbéres kekszet is sütöttem már ma


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

17. seventeen


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

18. I'm glad to be here.


----------



## Quickly (2012 Január 12)

19. köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

A szójáték olyan mint mikor barlangban vagy:nehéz kitalálni...


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

Szójáték 1. Betű cserebere (értelmes szavak minden betűcsere után)


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

2. 
Szótoldó (szó toldalékkal kiegészítése.​ (Pl.:[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] rózsa, zsalu, karózsalu, karózsaluminium, takarózsaluminium[/FONT])​


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

3. 
Kezdő és utolsó betű egyezésével szópárosító adott témakörbe​ (pl.: oroszlán - narvál - leopárd - dingó)​


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

4. Ritmus gyakorlatok (pl.: a régi MÁV szignál ritmusára hasonlító szavak: vízvezeték szerelő)


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

5. Egyező alakú és különböző jelentésű szavak gyűjteménye, minta mondatokkal.
E betűs mondatok, mit itt.


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

6. Versbe szövés


----------



## kicsirenee (2012 Január 12)

7. Jelentés hasonlóság


----------



## csifike (2012 Január 12)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## csifike (2012 Január 12)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 12)

kiss


Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 12)

*Új tag*



Hagi611 írta:


> kiss


Szeretnék dalokat letölteni.


----------



## királylányocska (2012 Január 12)

Ez is olyan volt, mint amikor gyerekként szembekötősdit játszott. Minden gyerek kipróbálta, milyen ,,vaknak" lenni. A ház egyik sarkából a másikba kellett eljutni bekötött szemmel. Persze mindenki rettentően humorosnak találta, ha az ember átesett egy zsámolyon vagy megbotlott a küszöbben a konyha és az ebédlő között. A játék arra volt jó, hogy az ember a saját kárán tanulja meg, mennyire kevéssé is emlékszik egy alapjában véve ismerős ház berendezésére, és hogy mennyivel többet jelent a látás, mint az emlékezet. A játék után pedig elgondolkodik az ember, hogy milyen is lehet az élet vakon.Stephen King


----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 12)

*Ünnep*



Hagi611 írta:


> kiss


:4:ífarsangi ötleteket szeretnék találni


----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 12)

gyüjtöm


----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 12)

a


----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 12)

hozzászólásokat


----------



## királylányocska (2012 Január 12)

Szia!!! Engem is érdekelnének az egyszerűbb darabok


----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 12)




----------



## királylányocska (2012 Január 12)

Szia!!! Engem is érdekelnének az egyszerűbb darabok:smile:


----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 12)




----------



## Hagi611 (2012 Január 12)

Igy jó?


----------



## királylányocska (2012 Január 12)

*Segítség*



nyuszoka2010 írta:


> Szia! Engem egyszerübb forgatókönyvek érdekelnének alsós és felsősöknek egyaránt, én is színjátszó kört vezetek, de még csak nemrég alakultunk, ezért bármilyen segítséget szívesen fogadok.





JaJanagyi írta:


> *Nagyon jó ez a fórum. Csipkebogyó köszönet!*
> *Az én hozzájárulásom egy közkedvelt mese, humoros átdolgozásban.*
> 
> 
> ...




Szeretném már végre letölteni A hét kecskegidát és a farkast....de miért nem engedi a rendszer ???? ha valakinek meg van ez a változat küldje el az email címemre :[email protected]
nagyon köszi
</o


----------



## csifike (2012 Január 12)

helló mindenkinek


----------



## csifike (2012 Január 12)

köszi


----------



## csifike (2012 Január 12)

jaja


----------



## csifike (2012 Január 12)

hurrrááááá


----------



## csifike (2012 Január 12)

meg ihajjjjaaaa


----------



## csifike (2012 Január 12)

meg csuhajjjj


----------



## csifike (2012 Január 12)

és most jön a pümpürüm


----------



## csifike (2012 Január 12)

1


----------



## csifike (2012 Január 12)

szép napot emberek.


----------



## csifike (2012 Január 12)

mi újság?


----------



## csifike (2012 Január 12)

van itt valaki?


----------



## csifike (2012 Január 12)

hahóóó


----------



## Dobos100 (2012 Január 12)

Még mindig van egy kis nasi szaloncukor a fán...


----------



## Dobos100 (2012 Január 12)

De van egy sütőtök is az előszobában, meg kellene sütni. 
Egészségesebb lenne.
Ki mit eszik ma este?


----------



## Dobos100 (2012 Január 12)

Eldőlt.
Találtam lángostésztát a hűtőben (anyósom készítette)
Kisütöm+fokhagyma+só+sajt+tejföl.


----------



## Dobos100 (2012 Január 12)

Baj van.
Holnap dolgozni kell.
A fokhagyma merénylet a munkatársaim ellen.
Bocs.


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 12)

Sziasztok!
Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 12)

Veresegyházon szerdán - szombaton van piac és ott van nagyon jó lángos!


----------



## Emese333 (2012 Január 12)

20 hozzászólás gyűjtőben.


----------



## Emese333 (2012 Január 12)

Annyi jó dolog van itt!


----------



## Emese333 (2012 Január 12)

Sziasztok amúgy!


----------



## Emese333 (2012 Január 12)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Emese333 (2012 Január 12)

Kipróbálok egy pár smiley-t:

:444:

:0:


----------



## Emese333 (2012 Január 12)

Ez is tetszik:

:88:


----------



## Emese333 (2012 Január 12)

Csupa szépeket kívánok mára mindenkinek!


----------



## Emese333 (2012 Január 12)

No, megyek is...


----------



## Emese333 (2012 Január 12)

...de később még találkozunk!


----------



## Emese333 (2012 Január 12)

10.


----------



## MaflaPityu (2012 Január 12)

Jelen!


----------



## anagy (2012 Január 12)

üdv.


----------



## anagy (2012 Január 12)

érdekes


----------



## anagy (2012 Január 12)

ez


----------



## anagy (2012 Január 12)

a


----------



## anagy (2012 Január 12)

20


----------



## anagy (2012 Január 12)

üzenetes


----------



## anagy (2012 Január 12)

játék!


----------



## anagy (2012 Január 12)

Még


----------



## anagy (2012 Január 12)

keresem


----------



## anagy (2012 Január 12)

az


----------



## anagy (2012 Január 12)

értelmét


----------



## anagy (2012 Január 12)

de


----------



## anagy (2012 Január 12)

nem


----------



## anagy (2012 Január 12)

találom


----------



## anagy (2012 Január 12)

!


----------



## anagy (2012 Január 12)

!!


----------



## medvemaci (2012 Január 12)

Jé! Ez tök jó!


----------



## medvemaci (2012 Január 12)

Én is kerestem.


----------



## medvemaci (2012 Január 12)

Ezt még nem láttam!


----------



## Svindli (2012 Január 13)

Más


----------



## Svindli (2012 Január 13)

témáknál


----------



## Svindli (2012 Január 13)

is


----------



## Svindli (2012 Január 13)

számít


----------



## Svindli (2012 Január 13)

az


----------



## Svindli (2012 Január 13)

itt


----------



## Svindli (2012 Január 13)

küldött


----------



## Svindli (2012 Január 13)

üzenet?


----------



## gbs58 (2012 Január 13)

Jó reggelt !


----------



## gbs58 (2012 Január 13)

Most indulok dolgozni,majd délután jövök.


----------



## gbs58 (2012 Január 13)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

megpróbálom összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

Ezért mesélek magamról


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

Képzeljétek el, 28 éves létemre már 6. napja vagyok lázas


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

Szóval ma itthon maradtam, pihenni kicsit


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

Bár ma is dolgozni szerettem volna, de a barátnőm rábeszélt, hogy maradjak csak itthon ( kiss )


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

Ami jó, mert így pihenhetek kicsit. Utánaolvasok mindenféle hegynek, túraútvonalnak...


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

Hehe, ezzel is vett le a kis Kincsem a lábamról: mi lesz akkor, ha rámegy az ízületeidre? Hogy fogsz velem akkor túrázni, hm? Inkább maradj otthon, és pihenj... Légyszíííí...


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

Szóval ezzel rávett. Úgyhogy fel is hívtam a főnököt, hogy ha nincs megoldhatatlan probléma, akkor ma nem mennék be.


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

És már félidőnél tartok . Nahát, ennyit soha nem közösködtem az interneten


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

Tegnap megnéztem a felét a Nauszika, avagy a szél harcosai filmnek, nagyon tuti


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

Ez a Hayao Miyazaki egy kis szemét, mert olyan jó filmeket készít, hogy teljesen függővé válhatsz tőle


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

Egyszerűen olyan szín-, mozgás-, dinamika-, életvilága van, hogy teljesen ledöbbent elsőre, hogy nahát, ilyen is lehet!!!...


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

És utána szemét módon behálóz, nem tudnak motiválni a tömeggyártott animációs filmek, pl. disney


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

Bár a pixar shorts-ok jók, meg is próbálom, hátha fent van mind a neten valahol...


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

Itt mindjárt reggel 9 óra van, kezdődik a munkaidő, az emberek utaznak be szépen.


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

Úgy megmásznék egy 8000-es csúcsot, de félek tőle...


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

Eddig a max csak 2469m volt  és bár kicsi számnak tűnik, nem feltétlen egyszerű akár egy ilyen hegyet sem megmászni.


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

Tulajdonképpen 2469m magasan a tengerszinten megszokott oxigénmennyiségnek már csak a 75% áll rendelkezésre.


----------



## dktr_ (2012 Január 13)

A Denali-n pedig csak 48% . Mókás lehet, hogy most kb. -50 fok van, és úgy 120 kmh-s szél. Ez hőérzet szempontjából nagyjából -80 - -90 celsiusnak felel meg, és ezt úgy kell előállítani, hogy az égetéshez szüks oxigénnek csak 48%-a, vagyis kevesebb, mint fele áll rendelkezésre... Nem rossz. De meg is volt a huszadik


----------



## McPaprika (2012 Január 13)

T - 15


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*Jó!*


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*2.*


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*3.*


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*4.*

:d


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*5.*


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*6.*


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*7.*


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*8.*


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*9.*


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*10.*


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*11.*


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*12.*

:d


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*13.*


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*14.*


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*15.*


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*16.*


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*17.*


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*18.*


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*19.*


----------



## Zeti03 (2012 Január 13)

*20.*

:d


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 13)

123


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 13)

abc


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 13)

Bocs de szeretnék már letölteni.


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 13)

1


----------



## julianci (2012 Január 13)

sziasztok


----------



## julianci (2012 Január 13)

csak gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## julianci (2012 Január 13)

remélem sikerül


----------



## julianci (2012 Január 13)

és itt nem lesz off


----------



## julianci (2012 Január 13)

16


----------



## julianci (2012 Január 13)

17


----------



## julianci (2012 Január 13)

18


----------



## julianci (2012 Január 13)

19


----------



## julianci (2012 Január 13)

20


----------



## julianci (2012 Január 13)

+1 a ráadás


----------



## McPaprika (2012 Január 13)

+/- 0


----------



## Adryen25 (2012 Január 13)

jó hogy van ez a topic


----------



## Adryen25 (2012 Január 13)

én is gyűjtésbe kezdek


----------



## Adryen25 (2012 Január 13)

3


----------



## Adryen25 (2012 Január 13)

5


----------



## Adryen25 (2012 Január 13)

lassan összejön


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

mit írjak?


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

3


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

4


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

5


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

7


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

sose jön össze


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

11


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

13


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

15


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

17


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

18


----------



## kun1 (2012 Január 13)

19


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 13)

1


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 13)

2


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 13)

3


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 13)

4


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 13)

5


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 14)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal!
Sok érdekességet találtam hála nektek


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

1


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

2


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

3


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

5


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

6


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

7


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

8


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

9


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

10


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

11


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

12


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

13


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

14


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

15


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 14)

16


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

16


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

17


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

18


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

19


----------



## mohiba (2012 Január 14)

20


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 14)

21


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 14)

22


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 14)

23


----------



## kicsilump (2012 Január 14)

24


----------



## kicsilump (2012 Január 14)

25


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 14)

2


----------



## filthy (2012 Január 14)

szevasz


----------



## filthy (2012 Január 14)

hmkiss


----------



## kicsilump (2012 Január 14)

26


----------



## filthy (2012 Január 14)

rózsa sándort keresem


----------



## kicsilump (2012 Január 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## filthy (2012 Január 14)

helló


----------



## kicsilump (2012 Január 14)

Hogy vagy ebben a szeszélyes időben?


----------



## filthy (2012 Január 14)

kell 20 hozzászólás


----------



## filthy (2012 Január 14)

szia


----------



## filthy (2012 Január 14)

sziasztok


----------



## filthy (2012 Január 14)

hellósztok


----------



## filthy (2012 Január 14)

köszönjetek ti is


----------



## kicsilump (2012 Január 14)

Nekem még 13


----------



## filthy (2012 Január 14)

!hali!


----------



## filthy (2012 Január 14)

töltsetek le


----------



## filthy (2012 Január 14)

mindenkinek jó internetezést


----------



## filthy (2012 Január 14)

köszönjétek meg


----------



## filthy (2012 Január 14)

sziasztok meg van!


----------



## monicaschneider (2012 Január 14)

sziasztok én még gyűjtök, hogy meglegyen...
minden gyűjtőnek sok sikert és gratula mindenkinek akinek megvan az a bizonyos 20


----------



## orsisuti (2012 Január 14)

Sziasztok!
Most kezdem a gyűjtögetést...


----------



## kicsilump (2012 Január 14)

Hajrá!


----------



## kicsilump (2012 Január 14)

Nekem már fele meg van!


----------



## kicsilump (2012 Január 14)

10


----------



## kicsilump (2012 Január 14)

9


----------



## kicsilump (2012 Január 14)

8


----------



## kicsilump (2012 Január 14)

7


----------



## kicsilump (2012 Január 14)

Csak én számolok itt??


----------



## kicsilump (2012 Január 14)

6-5


----------



## kicsilump (2012 Január 14)

4


----------



## kicsilump (2012 Január 14)

3


----------



## orsisuti (2012 Január 14)

Ezt így is lehet?


----------



## Waczky (2012 Január 14)

Ez egy jó hely arra, hogy azt mondjam: Sziasztok!


----------



## szendib (2012 Január 14)

*helló*

Szia,
szuper a fórum


----------



## szendib (2012 Január 14)

még 4 kell


----------



## szendib (2012 Január 14)

3


----------



## szendib (2012 Január 14)

2


----------



## szendib (2012 Január 14)

ez az utolsó


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 14)

3


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 14)

4


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 14)

5


----------



## staphy (2012 Január 14)

"Az élet nem egy mese, 
nem egy romantikus költemény! 
Van, akinek szép és van, 
akinek kőkemény!"


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 14)

Végre megvan a 20 üzenet!Jó letöltést mindenkinek!


----------



## Laci 72 (2012 Január 14)

Hiába lett meg a 20 üzi,de tölteni nem enged!


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

ja, ha így is megy akkor 19!


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

3 percenként egy üzenet. (18)


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

A végére azt akartam írni hogy 18, de 18) lett. ( 17 )


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

Ha így magamnak írogatok lassan meg lesz a 20 ...16...


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

Lehet, hogy mára abbahagyom, úgy sincs meg a két nap ...15...


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

vagy inkább mégse... 14...


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

helyesen mégsem .13.


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

tízenkettő.


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

tizenegy


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

tíz


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

kilenc


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

nyolc


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

hét


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

hat


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

öt


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

négy


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

három


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

kettő


----------



## zardani (2012 Január 14)

ez az utolsó... a többit egy másik fórumban

Üdv


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

1


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

2


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

3, halihó


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

4


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

5


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

6


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

7


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

8


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

9


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

10


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

11


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

12


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

13


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

14


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

15


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

16


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

17


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

18


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

19


----------



## Speedricsi (2012 Január 14)

20


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

első üzenet


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

2.


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

3.


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

4.


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

8.


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

9.


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

10.


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

11.


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

12.


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

13.


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

14.


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

15.


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

16.


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

17.


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

18.


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

19.


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

20.


----------



## Artus900 (2012 Január 15)

Megvan!


----------



## themonkeyfeeder (2012 Január 15)

vonat35 írta:


> Én csak Somogyváry miatt jöttem hozzátok



én szintúgy


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

1


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

2.


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

3.


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

4.


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

5.


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

6.


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

7.


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

8.


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

9.


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

10.


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

11.


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

12.


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

13.


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

14


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

15


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

16


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

17


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

18


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

19


----------



## nymphea (2012 Január 15)

20


----------



## Ibtz (2012 Január 15)

Köszönöm


----------



## zsolesz5 (2012 Január 15)

anglia


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

1.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

2.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

3.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

4.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

5.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

6.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

7.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

8.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

9.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

10.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

11.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

12.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

13.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

14.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

15.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

16.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

17.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

18.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

19.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)

20.


----------



## titus28 (2012 Január 15)




----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Köszönöm, hogy létrejött ez az oldal.
Nagyon sokat lehet tanulni belőle.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 19.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 18.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 17.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 16.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 15.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 14.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 13.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 12.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Ennek mi értelme van?


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 10.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 9.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 8.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 7.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 6.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 5.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 4.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 3.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 2.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 1.


----------



## CzTina (2012 Január 15)

És még várjak 2 napot.


----------



## Angi31 (2012 Január 15)

Sziasztok


----------



## Angi31 (2012 Január 15)

Nagyon régen regisztráltam


----------



## Angi31 (2012 Január 15)

de meguntam a 20 hozzászólás megszerzését


----------



## Angi31 (2012 Január 15)

számomra jó anyagokat találtam


----------



## Angi31 (2012 Január 15)

ezért kénytelen vagyok


----------



## Angi31 (2012 Január 15)

ilyen módszerrel megszerezni


----------



## Angi31 (2012 Január 15)

a szükséges hozzászólásokat


----------



## Angi31 (2012 Január 15)

már csak 10 db- hsz- ra van szükségem


----------



## Angi31 (2012 Január 15)

ha ez megvan,


----------



## Angi31 (2012 Január 15)

én is tudok anyagot feltölteni


----------



## Angi31 (2012 Január 15)

Még 7 szükséges


----------



## Angi31 (2012 Január 15)

Már csak 6 hsz- ra van szükség


----------



## Angi31 (2012 Január 15)

5


----------



## Angi31 (2012 Január 15)

4


----------



## Angi31 (2012 Január 15)

3


----------



## Angi31 (2012 Január 15)

2


----------



## Angi31 (2012 Január 15)

és az utolsó


----------



## enzomlnr (2012 Január 15)

4


----------



## enzomlnr (2012 Január 15)

5


----------



## enzomlnr (2012 Január 15)

6


----------



## enzomlnr (2012 Január 15)

7


----------



## INCZE (2012 Január 15)

Koszonom szepen a sok hasznos es erdekes dolgokat!


----------



## Kovacs.Ervin (2012 Január 16)

Jelen!

Egyébként sikerült?


----------



## Krimpolino (2012 Január 16)

Nehezen igazodom el a magyar oldalon


----------



## lhamo (2012 Január 16)

sziasztok

szedjünk össze gyorsan 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

Kezdjük!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

8


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

9


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

10


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

11


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

12


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

13


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

14


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

15


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

16


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

17


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

18


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

19


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

20


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

21


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

22


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

23


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

24


----------



## Kagutsuchi (2012 Január 16)

25


----------



## totomano (2012 Január 16)

26


----------



## ahutter (2012 Január 16)

Vajon mennyi időbe telik az elkészítésük?


----------



## ahutter (2012 Január 16)

Nagyon hasznosakat lehet találni!


----------



## ahutter (2012 Január 16)

Nehezen érthető így nekem, jó lenne egy magyar fordítás


----------



## ahutter (2012 Január 16)

Köszönet érte!


----------



## ahutter (2012 Január 16)

Kezd elegem lenni!!!


----------



## marijanka1 (2012 Január 16)

Hogy ne legyen olyan unalmas, jöjjön egy matek feladvány:


----------



## marijanka1 (2012 Január 16)

.
.
.
3


----------



## marijanka1 (2012 Január 16)

.
.
.
2


----------



## marijanka1 (2012 Január 16)

.
.
.
1


Mennyi egy gyertya belének a felének a négyzete???


----------



## marijanka1 (2012 Január 16)

Elárulom: 64

Lássuk a megoldást: A gyertya bele a kanóc, annak a fele nóc, és nóc x nóc = 64 :``:


----------



## Nita0618 (2012 Január 16)

5


----------



## Nita0618 (2012 Január 16)

6


----------



## Nita0618 (2012 Január 16)

7


----------



## Nita0618 (2012 Január 16)

8


----------



## Nita0618 (2012 Január 16)

9


----------



## Nita0618 (2012 Január 16)

meg van a fele


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

Már


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

két


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

napja


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

regisztráltam


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

csak


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

hogy


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

le


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

tudjak


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

tölteni


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

egy


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

számomra


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

fontos


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

kottát.


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

14


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

15


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

16


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

17


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

18


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

19


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

és nem hiszem el ez a 20.


----------



## teacher.fiz.mat (2012 Január 16)

Ez nem igaz!!!! letelt a két napom, meg van a 20 hozzászólásom és még mindig nem engedi a letöltést!!!!!


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Január 16)

A Sherlock Holmes filmek után kedvet kaptam a regények és novellák elolvasására, de még nem tudom letölteni őket


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Január 16)

már nincs sok


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Január 16)

18


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Január 16)

17


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Január 16)

16


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Január 16)

15


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Január 16)

14


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Január 16)

13


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Január 16)

12


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Január 16)

11


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Január 16)

10


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Január 16)

9


----------



## harmonikas69 (2012 Január 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## harmonikas69 (2012 Január 17)

Értelmes.


----------



## harmonikas69 (2012 Január 17)

Köszöntem is, "értelmeset" is írtam.+3


----------



## carlo91 (2012 Január 17)

nagyon hasznos kották,köszönöm mindenkinek


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 17)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon jó ez ez oldal! Köszönöm


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 17)

Köszöntök mindenkit mint új jövevény.


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 17)

2


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 17)

3


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 17)

4


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 17)

5


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 17)

6


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 17)

7


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 17)

8


----------



## csaba946 (2012 Január 17)

9


----------



## carlo91 (2012 Január 17)

szerintem is szépek


----------



## carlo91 (2012 Január 17)

Két politikus,egy székely mennek az autópályán,
egyre gyorsabban.110..130...150..180..200..dirrr nekimennek egy fának..kirepül a 2 politikus..a székely kiszáll,látja hogy mi történt,felhívja a mentőket..kijönnek a mentősök,és kérdik,hogy:-hát bátyám,hol vannak a sérültek??
székely:-eltemettem őket!
mentős: -eltemette?,hát honnan tudja hogy meghaltak??
székely:-hát egyik már nem mozgott,a másik még mondta hogy él,de én ezeknek már nem tudok hinni.....


----------



## carlo91 (2012 Január 17)

3


----------



## carlo91 (2012 Január 17)

4


----------



## carlo91 (2012 Január 17)

5


----------



## carlo91 (2012 Január 17)

6


----------



## carlo91 (2012 Január 17)

7


----------



## carlo91 (2012 Január 17)

8


----------



## carlo91 (2012 Január 17)

9


----------



## carlo91 (2012 Január 17)

10


----------



## carlo91 (2012 Január 17)

11


----------



## luczika (2012 Január 17)

*bejelentkezes*

gyüjtenem a 20 hozzászólást. Ez az első:55:


----------



## vöcsök (2012 Január 17)

helló, szép napot


----------



## vöcsök (2012 Január 17)

akkor elkezdek gyűjtögetni


----------



## vöcsök (2012 Január 17)

9


----------



## vöcsök (2012 Január 17)

10


----------



## vöcsök (2012 Január 17)

(11) amúgy épp kenyeret sütök


----------



## vöcsök (2012 Január 17)

(12) most épp kel


----------



## vöcsök (2012 Január 17)

(13) szárított paradicsomos lesz


----------



## vöcsök (2012 Január 17)

14


----------



## vöcsök (2012 Január 17)

15


----------



## vöcsök (2012 Január 17)

16


----------



## vöcsök (2012 Január 17)

17


----------



## vöcsök (2012 Január 17)

18


----------



## vöcsök (2012 Január 17)

19


----------



## vöcsök (2012 Január 17)

éééééééés 20!!!!


----------



## TAncsa (2012 Január 17)

Sziasztok, üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## TAncsa (2012 Január 17)

A 20 hozzászólás hamar megvan, de még a 2 napot is ki kell várni.


----------



## andi87 (2012 Január 17)

a,á,b,c,d,e,é,f,g,h,i,j,k,l,m,n,o,p,q,r


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 17)

szeretem a csapj fel egy könyvet és olvasd fel a hatodik mondatot játékot... 
hát így esett, hogy megint ott kötöttünk ki a a sailboat lane-en...
(charles bukowski hollywood


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

Sziasztok


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

Sziasztok! Nem tudom jól csinálom, ha ide írok 20 üzenetet?


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

Ez a 3. Hogy fog ez összejönni?


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

abc ...


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

Bocs, ha nem jó helyre írogatok!


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

Üzenet


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

gggddddgggg


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

ez a 9.


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

11. üzenet


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

12. üzenet írása vagy csak a 10?


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

igen ez a 11.


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

Ez lett a 12.


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

Még 7 üzenet és nem tudom, hogy jó ez egyáltalán?


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

Próbálkozom


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

Nem sok már


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

Még 5


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

Még 4 és kiderül...


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

La la la


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

Ajaj


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

Juhé


----------



## Nikolett 1 (2012 Január 17)

Túlteljesítek?


----------



## luczika (2012 Január 17)

*20.*

Ez lehet a 20.


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

egy kis kedv csináló,hogy gyorsan meglegyen a 20


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

*Szőke nő ül a fogorvosi székben.
- Kérem, nyissa ki a száját... jaj, drága, de ne térdeljen le..DDDD*


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

*Egy kislány elmegy az anyukájával a nudista strandra..A kislány megkérdezi az anyukájától:
-Anya annak a a bácsinak miért van nagy hasa?? Az anyja mondja : mert bomba van benne. A kislány: akkor fussunk mert már kicsi a kanóc!!!DDD*


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

*Két tehén beszélget:
- Képzelje Riska asszony, kisborjam született.
- Gratulálok... És ki az apa?
- Mit tudom én? Nem szoktam hátranézni. *


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

*Két férfi ül az asztalnál és néznek egy kutyát ahogy épp a golyóit nyalogatja. Azt mondja az egyik férfi: Bárcsak én is megtehetném!Mire a másik:-Jó,de talán előbb menj oda és simogasd meg!
*


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

*Popeye egy magányos tengerész volt.
Nem csoda,hogy akkora az alkarja!*


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

*A napnál világosabb: a harkálynak azért van csőre, hogy be ne b.ssza a fejét a fába*


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

*Parasztbácsi Pestre utazik.Meglát egy kupit és bebotorkál,majd így szól a Madamhoz:
-Kérek egy fiatal nagy cicis,nagy popós lányt!
A madam ránéz a rozzant öregre,és azt mondja:
-Ej papa,maga azon már túl van! Mire az öreg:
-Ja?! Akkor fizetek!*


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

*Egy szép tavaszi napon Juliska kihajtja a bikát a rétre. Épp ott legelteti Jancsi is a tehenét. Jancsi leheveredik Juliska mellé a fűbe. Egyszer csak arra lesznek figyelmesek, hogy a bika elkezdi hágni a tehenet. Erre Jancsi:
- Juliska! Mi lenne, ha én is azt csinálnám, amit a bika?
- Hát, te tudod, Jancsi, a te tehened!*


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

*Három sír, három fejfával. A középsőre ez van írva: Itt nyugszik a falu legjobb itt a piros hol a piros játékosa.Jobb fejfán: vagy itt. Bal fejfán: vagy itt. *


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

már nincs sok


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

*Egy férfi a pszichológusnál arra panaszkodik, hogy állandóan parancsolgat neki a felesége. A doki ajánl egy könyvet:
- Ezt olvassa el, ettől majd megnő az önbizalma és szembe mer szállni az akaratos feleségével.
A férfi megfogadja a tanácsot, elolvassa a könyvet. Amikor hazamegy, így szól az asszonyhoz:
- Na most azonnal főzz nekem finom vacsorát, aztán jöhet a desszert. Ha kész vagy, akkor csinálj nekem egy jó forró fürdőt! És ha megfürödtem, mit gondolsz, ki fog engem átöltöztetni?...
A feleség kérdő tekintettel és gúnyosan visszakérdez:
- A temetkezési vállalkozó?*


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

*Pistike 5 lapát kutyaszarból kupacot épít a ház előtt. A postás rászól:
- Mit csinálsz Pistike?
- Postást.
Másnap, harmadnap ugyanez történik, a postás megunja és szól a rendőrnek, hogy szedje már rendbe Pistikét. A rendőr el is megy és próbára teszi
Pistikét:
... - Na, mit építesz Pistike?
- Postást.
- Nem véletlenül rendőrt?
- ÁÁÁ!!! Ennyiből???*


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

*A daliás herceg lovagol az erdőben. Egyszer csak eléje toppan egy öreg banya, egy hollóval a vállán, és megszólítja:
- Szép legény, ha megmondod, milyen madár ez itt a vállamon, a magadévá tehetsz!
- Úgy látom, egy elefánt! - vágja rá ijedten a herceg.
- Hmm, határeset, elfogadom!*


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

*A férj egy kozmetika előtt várakozik...
Nyílik az ajtó,megjelenik a felesége.
Mire a pasi:
-Hát... Legalább megpróbáltad*


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

3


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

2


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

1


----------



## d-emre (2012 Január 17)

és már csak 48 óra! köszi


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Köszönöm mindenkinek a zenei alapokat.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Üdv mindekinek


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Nagyon tetszik a fórum király nagyon.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)




----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

kissje


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

*xdxd*:twisted::33:


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)




----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)




----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)




----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)




----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)




----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)




----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)




----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

:111::111::111::111::111::111:


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

:656::656::656::656::656::656::656::656::66:


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

:cici::cici::cici::cici::cici:


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

:``::``::``::``::``::``::``::``::``:


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

:0::0::8::!::,,:


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

:11::11:


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

xdxdxdxdxdxd


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)




----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

:4::4::4::4::4::4:


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)




----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)




----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)




----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

sijcidsjckdjfoidfoifdf


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

fdjkfoijdfijdkfldf
fdkfjdkf
fdfmkd,fd


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

ujjjjjeekdffffffffffffff


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

jehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhjeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gt6y_zHO4o0


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY_5NDO8ySQ


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0b5G_dWW5Y&feature=related

xdxd


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Vajon mindenki megérdemli, hogy boldog legyen? Vagy mindenki csak annyira lehet boldog, amennyire megérdemli?


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Amikor megszólal a lelkiismeret és ráébredünk az igazságra, miként dönthetjük el, melyik oldalon állunk? Mert bizonyosan el kell döntenünk, és olyankor már szorít az idő, középen pedig nem maradhatunk!


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Ha a bűnöd az, hogy mindhalálig szerettél, a büntetésed az lesz, hogy azután is az ő nevét kell kiáltanod.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Amikor elkezdődik az utolsó játszma, mindenki az ellenfeled, ott már nem hibázhatsz! Ha nincs tökéletes lapod, azonnal el kell dobnod!


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

A háborúban és a szerelemben két dolgot soha ne szégyellj: lőni és szeretni. A háborúban két dolgot sose akarj megérteni: hogy mit teszel, és hogy a másik mit tesz. Végül a háborúban és a szerelemben nincs menekülő útvonal, nem tűnhetsz el.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Megtanultam már, hogy a sikert és a kudarcot egy egészen vékony kis fal választja el. És megtanultam azt is, hogy a legnagyobb akadályokat mindig mi magunk állítjuk, ügyelve, hogy senki se juthasson el a szívünkig.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

A távolság csak addig gyógyír, amíg újra nem találkozol szeretteiddel.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

A körülmények változhatnak, de az elkötelezettség nem ismeri az idő múlását.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Ha el akarsz rejtőzni, mindig a tömegben tegyed, a tömegben ugyanis mindenki egyforma.


----------



## zoya80 (2012 Január 18)

"A bosszúság nem tudja , hogy nincs ma fogadónapom."


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Ha a helyükre kerülnek azok a dolgok, amelyre mindig is vágytunk, a félelem akkor mutatja meg az igazi arcát, az igazság képében.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

A család mindig az első, sosem mondhatsz le róluk. Bármit is tesznek érted vagy ellened, egyedül bennük bízhatsz.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Mindig félelmetes dolog a múltra visszagondolni, ha a jövőt nem változtathatja meg az ember.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Bizonyosság. Néha jobb nem tudni az igazat azokról az emberekről, akiket szeretsz.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Bármit is teszel, abba azért gondolj bele, hogy ugyanazt a másik is megteheti veled ugyanúgy.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Minden, ami hűséggel kezdődik, árulással ér véget.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Megálmodhatunk bármit, a végén mégis magányosan ébredünk.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Az emlékeinkhez nem kell látni, azokat vakon is jól ismerjük.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

A lélek válasz nélküli kérdései megbolondítják az embert.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

A hazugság megöli az ártatlanságot, ahogy az árulás és a féltve őrzött titkaink is.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Az élet olyan körhinta, ahol hiába forogsz együtt a szeretteiddel, mindig ugyanolyan távol leszel tőlük. Amikor pedig megáll, már késő kiszállni és elindulni feléjük. Ha egyszer menekülsz valami elől, a lábnyomaid mindig mutatják majd az utat, amerre menekülsz, egyre nagyobbak és felismerhetőek lesznek mögötted, amíg hirtelen előtted lesznek.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Aki a másiknak a szívében helyet kapott, az nem lehet foglya saját börtönének.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

A magány nem csak akkor érződik, ha elszakadunk a másiktól, sokkal jobban fáj, ha nem búcsúzhatunk el.


----------



## dante1021 (2012 Január 18)

Vannak napok, amikor kicsit minden a helyére kerül. A bűnök, a hibák megbocsáttatnak, és még az idegent is nagy ölelés fogadja. Ilyenkor elégedetten dőlünk hátra, mondván: túl vagyunk a nehezén.


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

Megpróbálom


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

V


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

A


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

B


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

Cv


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

Télen ilyenkor is nyitva tartanak?


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

Nagyon örülök


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

Remek gyüjtés


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

Szüli


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

Szupi


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

A


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

Jó


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

Felér


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

Fehér


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

16


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

17


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

18


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

19


----------



## Kovibea (2012 Január 18)

20


----------



## MissJ (2012 Január 18)

egy


----------



## MissJ (2012 Január 18)

kettö


----------



## MissJ (2012 Január 18)

három


----------



## MissJ (2012 Január 18)

négy


----------



## MissJ (2012 Január 18)

öt


----------



## MissJ (2012 Január 18)

hat


----------



## MissJ (2012 Január 18)

hét


----------



## MissJ (2012 Január 18)

nyolc


----------



## MissJ (2012 Január 18)

kilenc


----------



## MissJ (2012 Január 18)

tíz


----------



## MissJ (2012 Január 18)

11


----------



## bulletin1985 (2012 Január 18)

*csá*

tök jó


----------



## bulletin1985 (2012 Január 18)

*jameg*

márcsak 3 hozzászólás van vissza


----------



## bulletin1985 (2012 Január 18)

*zg*

fjtztc


----------



## bulletin1985 (2012 Január 18)

*csááá*

megint én


----------



## bulletin1985 (2012 Január 18)

*vége*

mostmá nem irok többet


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

Köszi ez nagyon hasznos oldal!!!!


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

Ez fantasztikus!!!!


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

Így legalább nem off-olunk szét mindent....


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

cool


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

nagyon cool


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

sokadik


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

hetet


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

nyolcat


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

9.


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

még azért elég sok kell ahhoz, hogy meglegyen


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

ilyet még nem láttam máshol, bár biztos van


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

engem elsősorban az e-bookok érdekelnek, van is kellene is


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

gondolom az írott számokra szűr a rendszer, mert biztos sokat regisztrálnak, mert hihetetlenül jónak tűnik


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

végiggondolva a két nap se túl sok, csak, ha már az ember fia fantáziája beindul


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

a helyszínelő könyvei elég jónak tűnnek, csak a valóság sokszor távol van, a reménytől....


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

kíváncsi vagyok, hogy mennyire nehéz ide feltölteni valami, a gépem elég csiga-biga remélem, ezért bírni fogja....


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

lehet, hogy mire mindent megtalálok itt, amit keresek még gépelni is megtanulok


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

ez azért nem túl valószínű, de jól hangzott....


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

a húsz másodperces küldési szabály is elég jó, gondolom fejlesztgették egy ideig, mire összeállt a rendszer


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

kíváncsi vagyok mi a legnépszerűbb topic?


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 18)

na még egy utolsó, majd a rendszer tesztelése, hogy vajon innentől tényleg nyílt-e a pálya, vagy nézi azt is, hogy csak egy topicban garázdálkodtam


----------



## harmonikas69 (2012 Január 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 18)

*Kindle*

Sziasztok

Megjött a várva várt Kindle 4-em!


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 18)

Ez aztán a kiskapu


----------



## Blasius87 (2012 Január 18)

3


----------



## Dayana (2012 Január 18)

**

Sziasztok! Ez egy szuper oldal! Orulok, h idetaláltam!


----------



## maffiacsaj (2012 Január 19)

sziasztok


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

két repülőgép közül melyik a nő?
a bombázó!


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

nagyon jó!


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

nehez lesz meg a húsz!


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

1


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

itt nagyon hideg van


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

?


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

7


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

9


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

10


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

messze vagyok még


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

jó


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

kiborult a kávém


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

14


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

15


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

........


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

17


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

van egy tuti fogyókúra receptem


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

18


----------



## robi27 (2012 Január 19)

20


----------



## ildiko066 (2012 Január 19)

Köszi a lehetőséget.kiss


----------



## ildiko066 (2012 Január 19)

12


----------



## ildiko066 (2012 Január 19)

18


----------



## ildiko066 (2012 Január 19)

36


----------



## ildiko066 (2012 Január 19)

xy


----------



## ildiko066 (2012 Január 19)

31


----------



## ildiko066 (2012 Január 19)

élkjh


----------



## ildiko066 (2012 Január 19)

jó


----------



## ildiko066 (2012 Január 19)

wer


----------



## ildiko066 (2012 Január 19)

pont


----------



## ildiko066 (2012 Január 19)

ert


----------



## ildiko066 (2012 Január 19)

őpoiuzt


----------



## ildiko066 (2012 Január 19)

kjhgfgfs


----------



## ildiko066 (2012 Január 19)

9876


----------



## ildiko066 (2012 Január 19)

rews


----------



## ildiko066 (2012 Január 19)

Még egyszer köszönöm !!!!!


----------



## uhuboy0721 (2012 Január 19)

Rég voltam itt,nem volt időm sajna ...


----------



## uhuboy0721 (2012 Január 19)

El is felejtettem mennyi üzi kell még...


----------



## uhuboy0721 (2012 Január 19)

Poénból elkezdtem a Gugliba keresni dolgokat,és érdekes....az Oldal valahogy mindig ott volt


----------



## uhuboy0721 (2012 Január 19)

Ebből adódó konzekvencia : Az oldal tele van hasznos dolgokkal/információkkal.


----------



## uhuboy0721 (2012 Január 19)

Még 7 üzi...


----------



## uhuboy0721 (2012 Január 19)

Még 6 (Spam)


----------



## uhuboy0721 (2012 Január 19)

Számolni meg nem tudok... :S


----------



## uhuboy0721 (2012 Január 19)

Mindegy...már csak 3....


----------



## uhuboy0721 (2012 Január 19)

2 érik a vessző....


----------



## uhuboy0721 (2012 Január 19)

1 !!!!


----------



## uhuboy0721 (2012 Január 19)

Raaaaajt! Jaa nem


----------



## uhuboy0721 (2012 Január 19)

Vagy mégis?


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 19)

*Vidám!*

Pedagógus: Rendben?
Diák: JÓ!
Pedagógus: Nem JÓ!! Ha viszket és megvakarod, az a JÓ!


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 19)

Nem jóóóóóóóóó?


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 19)

De igen.


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 19)

Hány üzi kell?


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 19)

a


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 19)

14


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 19)

haaaa


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 19)

12


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 19)

11


----------



## jenes67 (2012 Január 19)

sziasztok!


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 19)

már csak 9


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 19)

helló


----------



## bubblegun (2012 Január 19)

halihó


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 19)

mennyi van még


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 19)

sziasztok


----------



## tlagi (2012 Január 19)

nagyon jó!


----------



## tlagi (2012 Január 19)

olyan édes


----------



## tlagi (2012 Január 19)

nagyszerű...



szuper az oldal

kellenek az ötletek​
ügyes munka


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

Sziasztok!
Egy dolgot nem értek: "20 értelmes hozzászólásnak is meg kell lenni", de a jelenléti íves fórumokban mi az értelmes?
Na mindegy, már csak 19.

Üdv, stan


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

17


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

15


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

13


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

11


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

9


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

7


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

5


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

3


----------



## caseyandstanley (2012 Január 19)

1


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

19


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

18


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

17 hip hop


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

16


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

15


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

14


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

biip


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

12


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

11


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

10


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

...


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

8


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

7


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

6


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

5


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

4


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

3


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

2


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

1


----------



## rizzi (2012 Január 19)

ráadásképp


----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)




----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)

4


----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)

.......


----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)

6


----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)

na valami elcsúszott... hopp


----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)

.


----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)

...


----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)




----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)

lalalalalalaalllalalllalalalaalalallalala


----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)

npnpiiknjknkéőlolmlmjknjnjnikpp


----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)

okokkknjnjnj


----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)




----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)

:s


----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)

:d:d:d:d


----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)

bumbumbum blááááááááá


----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)

na már nem sok van hátra


----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)




----------



## Fragole (2012 Január 19)

és köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy kiélhettem kreativitásomat


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 20)

Ha minden jól megy még egy nap és én is rendszer részévé válok!!!!


----------



## Primerum1 (2012 Január 20)

Egy 2005-ös regisztrációnál, ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás, de azóta inaktív volt a nick akkor újrakezd a 2 nap?


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 20)

már csak 5


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 20)

helló


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 20)

itt vagyok


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 20)

hi


----------



## bomebo (2012 Január 20)

Köszönjük a hasznos tanácsokat!


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 20)

meg vagyok


----------



## Tyityike (2012 Január 20)

Köszönöm


----------



## agatityb (2012 Január 20)

Üdv


----------



## fordfocus (2012 Január 20)

A hazug embert előbb utolérik, ha sánta.


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

Hello1


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

Hello 2


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

hello 3


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

hello 4


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

hello 5


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

hello 6


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

hello 7


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

hello 8


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

hello9


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

Na még 10


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

szia 11


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

szia 12


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

szia 13


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

szia 14


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

szia 15


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

szia 16


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

szia 17


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

szia 18


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

szia 19


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

kerek 20


----------



## Gabor Gyorgy (2012 Január 20)

Köszi a lehetőséget.....


----------



## zsuzsibelus (2012 Január 20)

Köszönöm!


----------



## zsuzsibelus (2012 Január 20)

Sziasztok! Azt hittem, hogy lehetetlen feladat 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni, de ahogy egyre jobban keresgéltem rájöttem, hogy nagyon sok olyan fórum van amihez szívesen hozzászólnék!
De azért köszönöm a gyors segítséget!


----------



## zsuzsibelus (2012 Január 20)

Köszike...


----------



## zsuzsibelus (2012 Január 20)

Szia...


----------



## zsuzsibelus (2012 Január 20)

Szerintem sokat leszek ezen az oladon!


----------



## zsuzsibelus (2012 Január 20)

Szia 9...


----------



## zsuzsibelus (2012 Január 20)

Szia 10


----------



## zsuzsibelus (2012 Január 20)

Szia 11


----------



## zsuzsibelus (2012 Január 20)

Szia 12


----------



## zsuzsibelus (2012 Január 20)

Szia 13


----------



## zsuzsibelus (2012 Január 20)

Szia 14


----------



## zsuzsibelus (2012 Január 20)

Szia 15


----------



## zsuzsibelus (2012 Január 20)

Szia 16


----------



## zsuzsibelus (2012 Január 20)

Szia 17


----------



## zsuzsibelus (2012 Január 20)

Szia 18


----------



## zsuzsibelus (2012 Január 20)

Szia 19


----------



## zsuzsibelus (2012 Január 20)

Jajjj, de jó! 20


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 20)

*Jelentett elem*

Egon92 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> xcydvsxb


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 20)

*Jelentett elem*

Egon92 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> ja


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

Sziasztok,üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

Köszi a lehetőséget,hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

azt hittem nehéz összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást,de...


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

egy picit átolvastam a tanácsokat és...


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

úgy látom,elég "baráti" a követelmény,ha...


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

egy kicsit belenéz az ember és...


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

nem csak a letöltési lehetősséget látja benne.


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

Külön köszönet,hogy...


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

ilyen "kreativan" is össze lehet szedni a...


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

20...


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

azaz..


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

húsz hozzászólást


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

Mivel még új vagyok...


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

körbe nézek a fórumokon...


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

hol is kezdjem...


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

azt hiszem,hogy...


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

ahová megyek az elsők közt...


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

az nem más,mint...


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

a szólánc.


----------



## Peet80 (2012 Január 20)

És már meg is lett a 20 
azért tényleg benézek a szóláncra is


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

*1*

egy megérett a megy


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

kettő csipkebokor vessző


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

három majd haza várom


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

négy bíz oda te nem mégy


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

öt leesett a köd


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

hat hasad a pad


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

hét dörög az ég


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

nyolc üres a polc


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

kilenc kis Ferenc


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

ha nem tiszta vidd vissza


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

ott a szamár megissza


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

egyszer volt egy ember


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

szakálla volt kender


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

bikfa tarisznyája


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

égerfa csizmája


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

közel volt a tenger


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

beleesett fejjel


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

kiapadt a tenger


----------



## karila (2012 Január 20)

kimászott az ember


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]A mélyben néma, hallgató világok,[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]üvölt a csönd fülemben s felkiáltok,[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]de nem felelhet senki rá a távol,[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]a háborúba ájult Szerbiából[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]s te messze vagy. Hangod befonja álmom,[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]s szivemben nappal ujra megtalálom,[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]hát hallgatok, míg zsong körém felállván[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]sok hűvös érintésü büszke páfrány.
[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]Mikor láthatlak ujra, nem tudom már,[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]ki biztos voltál, súlyos, mint a zsoltár,[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]s szép mint a fény és oly szép mint az árnyék,[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]s kihez vakon, némán is eltalálnék,[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]most bujdokolsz a tájban és szememre[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]belülről lebbensz, így vetít az elme;[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]valóság voltál, álom lettél ujra,[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]kamaszkorom kútjába visszahullva[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]féltékenyen vallatlak, hogy szeretsz-e?[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]s hogy ifjuságom csúcsán, majdan, egyszer,[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]a hitvesem leszel, - remélem ujra[/FONT]


----------



## haylan (2012 Január 20)

[FONT=arial,helvetica,sans-serif]s az éber lét útjára visszahullva
tudom, hogy az vagy. Hitvesem s barátom, -
csak messze vagy! Túl három vad határon.
S már őszül is. Az ősz is ittfelejt még?
A csókjainkról élesebb az emlék;

csodákban hittem s napjuk elfeledtem,
bombázórajok húznak el felettem;
szemed kékjét csodáltam épp az égen,
de elborult s a bombák fönt a gépben
zuhanni vágytak. Ellenükre élek, -
s fogoly vagyok. Mindent, amit remélek
fölmértem s mégis eltalálok hozzád;
megjártam érted én a lélek hosszát,

s országok útjait; bíbor parázson,
ha kell, zuhanó lángok közt varázslom
majd át magam, de mégis visszatérek;
ha kell, szívós leszek, mint fán a kéreg,
s a folytonos veszélyben, bajban élő
vad férfiak fegyvert s hatalmat érő
nyugalma nyugtat s mint egy hűvös hullám: 
a 2 x 2 józansága hull rám.[/FONT]


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

Sziasztok ! 1


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

Ismét itt! 2


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

Mikor érek már a 20-hoz? 3


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

Még 16! 4


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

Haladunk, de lassan! 5


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

grossturwaller ! 6


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

Mi hülyeséget ki nemtalálok? 7


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

Apropó (


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

Nem is 9


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

Hát nem 10


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

Miért igen 11


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

Különben is Hamzsabég 12


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

Igen mellette 13


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

Vagy kicsit odébb 14


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

már csak öt 15


----------



## cinkocske (2012 Január 20)

*sziasztok*

sziasztok, szeretném valahogy begyűjteni a kért hozzászólásokat, ezért most elkezdek számolni...


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

na még négy 16


----------



## cinkocske (2012 Január 20)

*1*

1


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

s három 17


----------



## cinkocske (2012 Január 20)

*2*

ez már a második


----------



## cinkocske (2012 Január 20)

*3*

harmadik


----------



## cinkocske (2012 Január 20)

*4*

negyedik


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

kettő 18


----------



## cinkocske (2012 Január 20)

ötödik


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

egy 19


----------



## cinkocske (2012 Január 20)

hatodik


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

asszem most már vége 20


----------



## cinkocske (2012 Január 20)

hetedik


----------



## cinkocske (2012 Január 20)

nyolcadik


----------



## cinkocske (2012 Január 20)

kilencedik


----------



## cinkocske (2012 Január 20)

tizedik


----------



## cinkocske (2012 Január 20)

tizenegy


----------



## cinkocske (2012 Január 20)

tizenkettő


----------



## cinkocske (2012 Január 20)

tizenhárom


----------



## cinkocske (2012 Január 20)

tizennégy


----------



## cinkocske (2012 Január 20)

és megvan....


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

eltünt 4


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

még 1


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

legyen már 20


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

s ez is


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

de lassan megy


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

Ez az 1.


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

Q


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

és mégegy


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

kiss na ja


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

és még egy


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

dezsavúúúúúúúúúúú


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

de miért 20 másodperc?


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

öö


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

baromi lassú így


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

batman jel


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

mmmm


----------



## Csutka8 (2012 Január 20)

cuppppppp


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

na?


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

pla


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

beee


----------



## Domieri (2012 Január 20)

*Fds*

[adgvdasd


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

nyertünk


----------



## Domieri (2012 Január 20)

Egy, megérett a megy


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

26


----------



## Domieri (2012 Január 20)

Kettő, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Domieri (2012 Január 20)

wrgwr


----------



## Domieri (2012 Január 20)

adgadg


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

23


----------



## Domieri (2012 Január 20)

fsffa


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

mennyi?


----------



## Domieri (2012 Január 20)

asdgadhbdf


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

már


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

csak


----------



## Domieri (2012 Január 20)

mennyi, az annyi


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

4


----------



## Domieri (2012 Január 20)

most


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

$dxdy


----------



## Domieri (2012 Január 20)

az egyszer


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

és


----------



## Domieri (2012 Január 20)

kihagyhatatlan


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

łŁß


----------



## Domieri (2012 Január 20)

már ennyi


----------



## master86 (2012 Január 20)

kész is


----------



## Domieri (2012 Január 20)

mindjárt


----------



## Domieri (2012 Január 20)

végre!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mesuka_ (2012 Január 20)

en szeretnek

senki sem elerheto???


----------



## muki020 (2012 Január 20)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...



Szia 
Köszönöm szépen  
Mielőtt valaki félreértené, nem csak azért jöttem a fórumra hogy letöltsek. Van egy két anyagom amit fel is szeretnék tölteni.
Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## atyi (2012 Január 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

óóó én nem tudok semmit sem megnézni


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

kicsit ez zavar


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

pedig már volt húsz hozzászólás


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

most újra próbálom, hátha használ


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

csak nem tudom mit írjak


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

csomó dolgom lenne pedig


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

de nagyon szeretné hasznélni ezt az oldalt


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

használni


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

jaaaaj, közben dolgozatot kellene írjak


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

de nem baj nha


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

hjaaaaaj, kicsit már unom


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

kiss:twisted::33::222::00::9::99:jók ezek a smilek


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

\\m/:???::3::555::55::55::5::66::88::0::``::444: jaaaaj olyan jók


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

szépen süt a nap


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

jaj kellene tanúljak


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

na már csak 14 kell


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

13


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

12


----------



## denszike (2012 Január 21)

na már nincs sok


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

udv! uj tag gyujtoget hozzaszolast.


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

ketteske


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

igazan fura hogy erre szukseg van...


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

bar valahol megertem. De ugyanakkor tulajdonkeppen akarki keresztul torheti magat ezen a korlaton nagyon keves erofeszitessel....


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

na de akkor meg minek??


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

na meg egy


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

meg megegy....egy par meg es megvagyunk...


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

nekem nyolc (adik uzenet)


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

kilenc. ez igazan de igazan ertelmes hozzaszolas...


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

egy kicsit skizofrennek erzem magam


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

...itt dumalok magammal!


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

na de mindegy


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

upto 13


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

egy kellemes tizennegyes


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

5 kell meg


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

4


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

3...


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

...2...


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

...1...!!!


----------



## ysu (2012 Január 21)

na es az utso, kellemes joccakat mindenkinek!


----------



## NomadCub (2012 Január 21)

Nem is olyan nehéz összeszedni 20-at


----------



## sylk855 (2012 Január 21)

csak itt van fent egy könyv ami kéne és nem tudom leszedni


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Hozzálátok végre a hozzászólások gyűjtéséhez.


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

1-minden kezdet nehéz...


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

2-alakul ez


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

3- lassan, de biztosan...


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

4-...haladok előre a cél felé


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

5- elvan a gyerek, ha játszik


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

6- lassan lemegy a Nap is...


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

7- ... ő már nem bírja cérnával a várakozást


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

8- mit is írhatnék még?


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

9- nna, most hogy így visszatértem a káposztatöltögetésből...


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

10- ...ismét a lényegre terelem figyelmem


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

11- végre már féltávnál vagyok!!


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

12- időközben szépen besötétedett


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

13- lesz ez még 20 is


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

14- kitartás!!!


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

15- alakul ez, csak dolgozni kell rajta!


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

16- a kitartó munka mindig elnyeri jutalmát


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

18. hozzászólás


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

19. hozzászólás


----------



## sissynyuszó (2012 Január 21)

20. hozzászólás


----------



## gyor76 (2012 Január 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tlivi76 (2012 Január 21)

Sziasztok! Új tagként találtam ide, ezért köszönet annak,aki a segítségnyújtó oldalt kihelyezte. Így elsőre nem tűnik egyszerűnek az oldalon eligazodni, de remélem, csak az újdonság ereje hat rám így. Örülök, hogy idetaláltam. Szép estét mindenkinek. L.


----------



## xizoor (2012 Január 21)

Szia mindenkinek.


----------



## Beatrix555 (2012 Január 21)

sziasztok


----------



## Beatrix555 (2012 Január 21)

szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## Beatrix555 (2012 Január 21)

6. üzenet


----------



## Beatrix555 (2012 Január 21)

7. üzi


----------



## Beatrix555 (2012 Január 21)

tón a lúd átúsz


----------



## Beatrix555 (2012 Január 21)

tud úszni mer átúsz


----------



## Beatrix555 (2012 Január 21)

érik a 10.


----------



## Beatrix555 (2012 Január 21)

11-es belőőőő és góóóól


----------



## Beatrix555 (2012 Január 21)

nyakas kakas csiga biga


----------



## Beatrix555 (2012 Január 21)

mit írja a 13-ashoz?


----------



## Beatrix555 (2012 Január 21)

sok beszédnek híg a leve


----------



## Beatrix555 (2012 Január 21)

messze van még a húsz


----------



## Beatrix555 (2012 Január 21)

2x2 néha 5


----------



## Beatrix555 (2012 Január 21)

ohh már csak 4


----------



## Beatrix555 (2012 Január 21)

3


----------



## Beatrix555 (2012 Január 21)

2


----------



## Beatrix555 (2012 Január 21)

és bummmmm


----------



## darklol (2012 Január 21)

itt vagyok


----------



## Rozsacska (2012 Január 22)

koszonom


----------



## mundymaria (2012 Január 22)

Köszönöm, hogy regisztrálhattam! )


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*Üdv mindenkinek*

Sziasztok!


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*2.*

2.


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*3.*

3.


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*4.*

4.


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*5.*

5.


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*6.*

6.


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*7.*

7.


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*8.*

8.


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*9.*

9.


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*10.*

Fél táv.


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*11.*

9...


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*12.*

8...


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*13.*

7...


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*14.*

6...


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*15.*

5...


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*16.*

4...


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*17.*

3...


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*18.*

2...


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*19.*

1...


----------



## donblaze (2012 Január 22)

*20.*

Az uccsó.


----------



## szepkar (2012 Január 22)

Beléptem!


----------



## szepkar (2012 Január 22)

Végre meg van a húsz hozzászólás!


----------



## dekanyne (2012 Január 22)

Ha összegyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást,


----------



## dekanyne (2012 Január 22)

akkor letölthetek?


----------



## dekanyne (2012 Január 22)

Nagyon sok hasznos dolgot találtam a honlapon.


----------



## dekanyne (2012 Január 22)

Simán tudok letölteni,


----------



## dekanyne (2012 Január 22)

vagy kell hozzá valamilyen program?


----------



## dekanyne (2012 Január 22)

Van itt valaki,


----------



## dekanyne (2012 Január 22)

vagy magamba beszélgetek


----------



## dekanyne (2012 Január 22)

????????????????????????????????????


----------



## dekanyne (2012 Január 22)

Úgy tűnik egyedül vagyok.


----------



## dekanyne (2012 Január 22)

Megnézem máshol, hátha nem leszek egyedül!


----------



## dekanyne (2012 Január 22)

Viszlát mindenkinek!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dekanyne (2012 Január 22)

Pápápápápápá


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

2.


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

4.


----------



## halgez (2012 Január 22)

Udv


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

6.


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

7.


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

8.


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

9.


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

10.


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

11.


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

12.


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

13.


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

14.


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

15.


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

16.


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

17.


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

18.


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

19.


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

20. utolsó


----------



## mgen (2012 Január 22)

21.


----------



## mistvan22 (2012 Január 22)

Így nem fog menni, nem számolják, meg kell várnod amíg valaki hozzászól.


----------



## palicska12 (2012 Január 23)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## Dici1128 (2012 Január 23)

Szép napot!


----------



## Apolci (2012 Január 23)

Hangulatos, szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## toroktimi (2012 Január 23)

Sziasztok! Gondoltam beköszönök!


----------



## tinto (2012 Január 23)

Gyüjtögetem a hozzászólásaim ...


----------



## Misu66 (2012 Január 23)

Üdv mindenkinek! No ugyan, ez hanyadik hozzászólásom lesz?


----------



## Misu66 (2012 Január 23)

Ó, látom, már régebben hozzáfogtam a hozzászólások gyártásához.


----------



## Misu66 (2012 Január 23)

Jó ez a weboldal. Arra vagyok csak kíváncsi, hogy hányan vannak itt az egyes országokból. Kíváncsi vagyok a felhasználók mekkora része kanadai


----------



## Misu66 (2012 Január 23)

Nyelvtanulás miatt vagyok itt...


----------



## Misu66 (2012 Január 23)

Szóval, nem lehet túl gyakran sem hozzászólni. Azt írta ki, hogy legalább 20 másodpercet várjak a hozzászólások között...


----------



## dorkussz (2012 Január 23)

h


----------



## Misu66 (2012 Január 23)

Hát, így el fog tartani néhány percig, míg ledarálom a maradék néhány hozzászólást...


----------



## Misu66 (2012 Január 23)

Ahogy elnéztem a hozzászólásokat, elég sok a magyarországi...


----------



## Misu66 (2012 Január 23)

Üdv, Dorkusz!
Te is az első 20 hozzászólásodat darálod le??


----------



## Misu66 (2012 Január 23)

No, már csak 3 hozzászólást kell összekalapálnom, és kész is vagyok!


----------



## Misu66 (2012 Január 23)

Mit három, már csak kettő!! Hurrá!


----------



## Misu66 (2012 Január 23)

És befejeztem, megkezdhetem a ténykedésemet ezen a vebszájton!!


----------



## Misu66 (2012 Január 23)

Hmm... lehet a 20 hozzászólás nem elég? Kell még egy?


----------



## Ildiki (2012 Január 23)

Sokszor jártam már itt, de többnyire csak olvasgattam...


----------



## Ildiki (2012 Január 23)

Már arra sem emlékszem, hogy a fotót miért nem jelenítitek meg. Biztos ezt is csak a 20. után.


----------



## lmichele (2012 Január 24)

Hahó 
Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

még 18


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

mikor érem el?


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

16 bejegyzés kell


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

csak türelem és kitartás


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

szeretnék már túl lenni rajta


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

még 13 hozzászólás kell


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

már egyszer feladtam


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

remélem most sikerül


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

fogy


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

már a felénél tartok


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

sok


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

még egy pár


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

remény


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

5


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

4 van hátra


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

közeledik


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

elérhető közelségben


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

nemsokára


----------



## hetika (2012 Január 24)

kész!!!


----------



## palicska12 (2012 Január 24)

Legyen megfázás mentes, kellemes napotok, ne úgy mint nekem!


----------



## gyor76 (2012 Január 24)

6.


----------



## gyor76 (2012 Január 24)

7.


----------



## gyor76 (2012 Január 24)

8.


----------



## gyor76 (2012 Január 24)

Közben írtam más témákban, így ugortam. 

11.


----------



## gyor76 (2012 Január 24)

12.


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

*Jelentett elem*

Egon92 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> zguzg


----------



## gyor76 (2012 Január 24)

15.


----------



## gyor76 (2012 Január 24)

16.


----------



## gyor76 (2012 Január 24)

17.


----------



## gyor76 (2012 Január 24)

18.


----------



## gyor76 (2012 Január 24)

19.


----------



## gyor76 (2012 Január 24)

A 20. hozzászólásom. Köszönöm a türelmeteket, és további szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## gavver88 (2012 Január 24)

1


----------



## gavver88 (2012 Január 24)

+1 az 2


----------



## gavver88 (2012 Január 24)

aztán jön a 3


----------



## gavver88 (2012 Január 24)

de ahogy nézem nekem már ez a 7. lesz


----------



## gavver88 (2012 Január 24)




----------



## gavver88 (2012 Január 24)

:d


----------



## gavver88 (2012 Január 24)

10.


----------



## gavver88 (2012 Január 24)

11


----------



## gavver88 (2012 Január 24)

12


----------



## gavver88 (2012 Január 24)

13


----------



## gavver88 (2012 Január 24)

14


----------



## gavver88 (2012 Január 24)

tizenötödik


----------



## gavver88 (2012 Január 24)

4x4


----------



## gavver88 (2012 Január 24)

17


----------



## gavver88 (2012 Január 24)

3x3x2


----------



## gavver88 (2012 Január 24)

19


----------



## gavver88 (2012 Január 24)

éés a 20.


----------



## kaszasza (2012 Január 24)

nekem még csak 2, de közben sokat olvasok.


----------



## kaszasza (2012 Január 24)

és nagyon gyorsan halado, mert már 3


----------



## kaszasza (2012 Január 24)

4......


----------



## kaszasza (2012 Január 24)

5


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)




----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

12 ((


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

13....


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

14


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

hali


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

16


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

17


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

18


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

19


----------



## tactic (2012 Január 24)

éééés 20


----------



## fjerika (2012 Január 24)

nem is tudom hol tartok


----------



## fjerika (2012 Január 24)

á már látom


----------



## fjerika (2012 Január 24)

már van 16


----------



## fjerika (2012 Január 24)

és akkor mos még kell


----------



## fjerika (2012 Január 24)

kettő


----------



## fjerika (2012 Január 24)

1


----------



## fjerika (2012 Január 24)

és kész is
köszönöm


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

*Jelentett elem*

Egon92 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> ja


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

fdh


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

gdg


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

swf


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

ycydx


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

sdg


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

dsfgsg


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

ssssssss


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

xvx


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

dgddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

sdgdsfgdf


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

sggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

ffhfghfg


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

vhjgh


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

fbhd


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

dfsdfsds


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

gdhfhfgjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Egon92 (2012 Január 24)

vége


----------



## feco8684 (2012 Január 24)

itt vagyok


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

*ez nagyon jó !*



diri írta:


> Végleg a szívügyem maradtál


Nagyon jó köszi a feltöltést !


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

Ha valakinek meg van a Love Story magyar alapja nagyon megköszönném !


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

*Nem rossz csak szerintem nehéz énekelni !*

Nem rossz csak szerintem nehéz énekelni !


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

*Ez nagyon szép örökzöld nóta !*

[Ez nagyon szép örökzöld nóta !


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

*ez nagyon jó !*

Egy kis mulatós

ez nagyon jó !


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

*ja remélem hogy én is*

Nekem is van midi és karaoke !


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

*ez nagyon jó !*

Nagyon ügyes vagy jó lett!


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

*Nagyon jó hogy van ez az oldal !*

Nagyon jó hogy van ez az oldal


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

*Nagyon szép dal !*



Tomigabi írta:


> Csuka Mónika - Sirályok Sírnak
> Sossana



Nagyon szép dal !


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

*Ja nagyon jó hely !*



netuddki23 írta:


> Tényleg jó "kis" hely



Ja nagyon jó hely


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

Bódi Gusztitól kellene nekem a GYÉMÁNT SZÍV ALAP KARAOKE !!!


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

*Nagyon király köszi szépen !*



Szobi10 írta:


> Midi Kökény Attila Nincs semmi másom Hát ha jó lesz valkinek



Nagyon király köszi szépen !


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

Bódi Gusztitól vagy Bangó Margittól kellene nekem zene alapok ! Köszi !


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

*Nincs meg neked ?*



Matyi22 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Ismét egy saját szerkesztést töltöttem fel használjátok bátran!  \\m/



Bódi Gusztitól vagy Bangó Margittól kellene nekem zene alapok ! Köszi !


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

*Nincs meg neked véletlen?*



brudi80 írta:


> Betli Duo - A Dunaparton Este Zene szol .zip (6.1 KB)



Bódi Gusztitól vagy Bangó Margittól kellene nekem zene alapok ! Köszi !


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

*Ez szép!*



Pisti61 írta:


> Ne legyen OFF egy saját hangszerelés.



Bódi Gusztitól vagy Bangó Margittól kellene nekem zene alapok ! Köszi !


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

*Szép !*



cefoka írta:


> Halgato



Bódi Gusztitól vagy Bangó Margittól kellene nekem zene alapok ! Köszi !


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

*Bódi Gusztitól vagy Bangó Margittól kellene nekem zene alapok ! Köszi !*



kissandr írta:


> Üdv. K.A.



Bódi Gusztitól vagy Bangó Margittól kellene nekem zene alapok ! Köszi !


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

*Ez szép!*



horog írta:


> Egy kis mulatós
> 
> Üdv Horog



Bódi Gusztitól vagy Bangó Margittól kellene nekem zene alapok ! Köszi !


----------



## Realnet11 (2012 Január 24)

*ez nagyon jó !*



vitya7 írta:


> Sziasztok. Új vagyok, teszek fel pár alapot, saját szerkesztés, ez sehol nincs.
> 
> Félig ördög félig angyal.



Bódi Gusztitól vagy Bangó Margittól kellene nekem zene alapok ! Köszi !


----------



## Pocok1945 (2012 Január 24)

Nem értem a szövegét, de érzem, hogy jó lehet, mert valahol megérintett.


----------



## kaszasza (2012 Január 24)

3


----------



## kaszasza (2012 Január 24)

2


----------



## kaszasza (2012 Január 24)

1


----------



## kaszasza (2012 Január 24)

juhééééééééééééé még 48 óra és láthatom a képeket


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

20


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

19


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

18


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

17


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

16


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

15


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

14


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

13


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

12


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

11


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

10


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

9


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

8


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

7


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

6


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

5


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

4


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

3


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

2


----------



## endipapa (2012 Január 24)

1


----------



## Péter100 (2012 Január 24)

A Számok értelmesek?


----------



## astlon (2012 Január 24)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Xx


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Xix


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Xviii


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Xvii


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Xvi


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Xv


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Xiv


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Xiii


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Xii


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Xi


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

X


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Ix


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Viii


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Vii


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Vi


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

V


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Iv


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Iii


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Ii


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

I


----------



## mort234 (2012 Január 24)

Tx!


----------



## yaqwsxcde (2012 Január 24)

Üdv!


----------



## Ilbobo (2012 Január 24)

Jó, hogy erre rátaláltam, ennél jobb már csak az lenne, ha ki tudnám nyitni...


----------



## Ilbobo (2012 Január 24)

Nem rég találtam ezt az oldalt és akkor láttam rajta egy jó kvízt a Pál utcai fiúkról. Elmentettem, de mégsem találom. Pedig akkor még regisztrált tag sem voltam...Tudnátok segíteni?


----------



## pankadorka (2012 Január 25)

Újonc 

20


----------



## pankadorka (2012 Január 25)

19


----------



## pankadorka (2012 Január 25)

18


----------



## pankadorka (2012 Január 25)

17


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

Jó reggelt


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

19


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

18


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

17


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

16


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

15


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

14


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

13


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

12


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

11


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

10


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

9


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

8


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

7


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

6


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

5


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

4


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

3


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

2


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

1


----------



## Zandus (2012 Január 25)

0


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

kavics


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

tó


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

patak


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

tuipán


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

nárcisz


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

pipacs


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

eper


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

tenger


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

kigyó


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

béka


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

teve


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

ajtó


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

ablak


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

létra


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

pince


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

diófa


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

répa


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

mogyoró


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

cipő


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

Gyűjtöm én is a hsz-ket.


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

sapka


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

3


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

macska


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

4


----------



## tommy29 (2012 Január 25)

kutya


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

sok van még hátra


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

6


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

még 14


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

8


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

9


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

10


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

virág


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

12


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

13


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

14


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

15


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

16


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

17


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

18


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

19


----------



## kismac2 (2012 Január 25)

és 20


----------



## galpet (2012 Január 25)

Miért számoltok? Miért nem írtok valami okosat? Például: okos.


----------



## Edóka1974 (2012 Január 25)

*Sziasztok*

Remélem most már végre sikerülni fog.


----------



## Edóka1974 (2012 Január 25)

Látom nagyon sokan vannak akik segítenek.


----------



## Edóka1974 (2012 Január 25)

Szeretnék 7. és 8. osztályos felmérő lapokat.


----------



## Edóka1974 (2012 Január 25)

Összejön valaha a húsz???


----------



## Edóka1974 (2012 Január 25)

Mindent megteszek csak jöjjön össze.


----------



## Edóka1974 (2012 Január 25)

Csak olyan furcsán jön ki ez az egész....


----------



## Edóka1974 (2012 Január 25)

Szeretnék olyasmit írni amiért nem néznek idiótának....


----------



## Uniden (2012 Január 25)

Hali!


----------



## Uniden (2012 Január 25)

Nem néz senki idiótának


----------



## Uniden (2012 Január 25)

számolok egyet én is


----------



## Uniden (2012 Január 25)

négy


----------



## Uniden (2012 Január 25)

5


----------



## Uniden (2012 Január 25)

13-7


----------



## Uniden (2012 Január 25)

sieben


----------



## Uniden (2012 Január 25)

eight


----------



## Uniden (2012 Január 25)

3*3


----------



## Uniden (2012 Január 25)

gyök100


----------



## lmichele (2012 Január 25)

üdv


----------



## riverphoenix (2012 Január 25)

hello


----------



## riverphoenix (2012 Január 25)

ezek szerint ide bármit lehet írni, csak legyen meg a 20 hsz.


----------



## riverphoenix (2012 Január 25)

játék


----------



## riverphoenix (2012 Január 25)

almapaprika


----------



## riverphoenix (2012 Január 25)

paradicsom


----------



## riverphoenix (2012 Január 25)

gyertya


----------



## riverphoenix (2012 Január 25)

hang


----------



## riverphoenix (2012 Január 25)

játszótér


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*hi*

hali
itt vagyok, beköszönök


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*2*

második hsz
miért kell ezzel szórakozni?
ez miért jó?


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*3*

harmadik


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*5*

ötödik?


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*5*

egy kimaradt


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*6*

hh nehéz az élet


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*7*

hét élet


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*8*

8 hasad a polc


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*9*

9 ki az a Firenc?


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*10*

10 tiszta víz


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*11*

11 idemegy


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*12*

12 ez kell nem nő..


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*13*

13 szájon vágom


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*14*

14 mégis légy...


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*15*

15 megbököd...


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*16*

16 nagyra vagy...


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*17*

17 nem is véd...


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*18*

18 salgópolc..


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*19*

19 ingyen pihensz..


----------



## airsheep (2012 Január 25)

*20*

itt a 20, tőthecc


----------



## Toncsi48 (2012 Január 25)

Nagyon érdekes dolgok


----------



## dma1 (2012 Január 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## dma1 (2012 Január 25)

Ezt az idézetet nagyon szeretem, érdemes elolvasni:

*" Ha padlón vagy, vegyél fel onnan valamit! "*


----------



## dma1 (2012 Január 25)

Szép, szeles időnk van ma


----------



## malvin1 (2012 Január 25)

dma1 írta:


> Szép, szeles időnk van ma


lesz még rosszabb is.


----------



## terblan (2012 Január 25)

TÉnyleg szépek


----------



## bomebo (2012 Január 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## MamSinclair (2012 Január 25)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

sziasztok


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

uj vagyok


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

probalkozom


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

benazok


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

legalabb azt fedeztem fel, hogy hol lehet elerni a 20 hozzaszolast


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

unalmas lesz


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

sajnalom


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

a maradekot beosztom a kovetkezxo 48 oraba


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

aham igy is mukodik


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

sziasztok! holnap meg untatlak


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

jo ejszakat Europaban


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

meggondoltam magam


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

jobb meg ma elerni a 20-t


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

holnap talan nem talalok ujra ra erre a topicra


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

majdcsak rajovok, hogyan mukodik, ha majd szabadon mozoghatok


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

na meg 5


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

pedig mar ragad le a szemem


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

na es most?


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

nem jut eszembe semmi


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

unalmas igy egyedul csevegni


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

huha, 20!!!!


----------



## poli82 (2012 Január 26)

jo ejszakat


----------



## malvin1 (2012 Január 26)

egy újabb szép nap!


----------



## boszko5 (2012 Január 26)

*kotta*

Jó ez az oldal.


----------



## Sábaba (2012 Január 26)

sziasztok


----------



## Sábaba (2012 Január 26)

9


----------



## Sábaba (2012 Január 26)

meg van a fele!


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

Hasznos linkeket találok itt remélem


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

Segíteni szeretnék a fiamnak egy-két dolgozat előtt a felkészítésben.


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

Konkrétan nem dolgozatot szeretnék tölteni, hanem gyakorló feladatokat.


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

Főleg környezetismerethez


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

De jöhet nyelvtan is.


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

A matek egyáltalán nem probléma.... az tiszta. 5+5 az mindig 10


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)




----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

Egyébként Ági vagyok, a fiam 9 éves múlt, harmadik osztályos tanuló


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

Próbálom összeszedni azt a húsz hozzászólást


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

Tud valaki ajánlani jó környezetismeret gyakorló feladatokat?


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

Második nagydolgozathoz


----------



## Krisee (2012 Január 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

Táplálékpiramis


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

A táplálék útja


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

A levegő útja


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

Testünk izmai


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

a tiszta levegőért
Betegségek


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

Hogyan előzhetjük meg a betegségeket?


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

Dr. Mester Miklósné féle tankönyvből tanulnak


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

Csak úgy látom, nem elég az összefoglaló feladatsor


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

Ezekhez szeretnék gyakorló feladatokat


----------



## bartosagi (2012 Január 26)

Köszönöm


----------



## Sábaba (2012 Január 26)

11!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sábaba (2012 Január 26)

12 13??


----------



## Sábaba (2012 Január 26)

13!


----------



## Sábaba (2012 Január 26)

Ez tényleg uncsi........


----------



## Sábaba (2012 Január 26)

Szép napot mindenkinek! 
Ha egyáltalán van aki ezt olvassa..


----------



## Sábaba (2012 Január 26)

Még 4!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sábaba (2012 Január 26)

Indulhat a visszaszámlálás!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sábaba (2012 Január 26)

Mindjárt kész vagyok!


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

Szia mindenkinek. Még új vagyok itt.


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

Én elolvastam. Neked is szép napot!


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

Szia Ági! Az én fiam még csak 6 éves. Szilvi


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

Gratulálok!


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

Ha-ha!! Jó volt!


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

Még 15?!


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

14


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

13? ennek mi értelme?


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

De tényleg?


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

MÁs is így csinálja?


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

10


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

9...


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

8


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

7


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

6


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

5


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

4


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

3...


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

na még 2


----------



## sziszka129 (2012 Január 26)

1 és rajt!


----------



## kulacska2 (2012 Január 26)

1231231


----------



## kulacska2 (2012 Január 26)

12312


----------



## Marcellka (2012 Január 26)

(Morvai Pál barátom tollából)

DECEMBERI ÉNEK 


Kövek, holt rönkök, 
Vizek és föld felett, 
Csontok, hulladékok, 
szemét és mocsok felett. 
Radioaktív sugárzás, elektromágneses hullámzás, 
Forró pernye, füst meg korom, 
Ködök és felhők, a lebegés felett. 
Néma bárányok, mennyei legelő, 
Kéjes sikolyok felett, 
Holtan ékített fenyő. 
Nincs hómező. 
Nincs fűtenger. 
Nincs szavanna és bozótrengeteg, 
Állatsereg és erdő. 
Nincs cápa és áldozat, 
Nincs oroszlán és tulok, 
Nincs küzdelem az öntudat ellen. 
Csak értetlen szemlélés, öntudatlan áldozatok, 
az isteni ige, bégető, éhes bárányok felett. 
„ Szaporodjatok...” 
Jön még fekély és nyavalya, 
ez nem a világ vége. 
Csak értetlen szemlélése az igának, 
ez isten igéje, éhesen mekegők karámja felett. 
A huszonegyedik század. 
„… és sokasodjatok! ” 

Ádám atyánk, se pásztor, sem vadász, csak vándor, 
rémülten nézi az utód sereget. 
Mi ez a stressz? Hová a rohanás? 
Minek az impotens magamutogatás? 
Éva anyánk leányait méregeti, hol a kíváncsiság? 
Mi ez az iszonyú éhség, a képmutatás? 
Hová lett a titokzatos, édeskés bűnre csábítás? 

Próbára tétettünk, mikor emberré születtünk, 
csak emberséget nem osztottak nekünk. 
Próbánk, hogy kibírjuk e egymást, 
de ölre megyünk. 
Az empátia jelszó, 
nem isteni kinyilatkoztatás. 
Csak a szétszórt, elvetélt szeretet, 
a szégyellett, titkolt szerelem, 
a színlelt, érdektelen, felelőtlen, szégyentelen. 
Az emberiség nem szégyelli magát. 
A szerető szemérmes, elveszett, 
kiszolgáltatott egyed. 
Gátlástalanul tömörül köré a megvetés, gyűlölet, 
ha meztelen, felismerhető és védtelen. 

Nem érzem, 
nem vagyok az emberiség része. 
Égi vándorként ide tévedtem, 
nem szégyellem, már nem fáj, ha belém rúgnak ezért. 
Nekem nem elég, csak a szeretet egésze. 
Fáj a már nincs, 
fáj a nincs még, 
fáj a nem volt, 
fáj az ínség, a nem lesz, 
fáj ahogy van, reménytelen. 
Hát legyen ez a nap porhintés. 
Simogass álomba, 
vedd el félelmem, a szeretet ünnepén. 
Nyalogasd sebeim, 
gyógyítsd sérült agyam, ha nem érteném, 
csak simogass még, 
míg érzek, és emlékezek, 
simogass örökké. 
Ma, értetlen elnézéssel 
szunnyadjon szenvtelen unalomba, 
az emberiség.


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

MÁR MINDENHOL KERESTEM, SZERETNÉM LETÖLTENI AZ ÉVSZAKOS KÖNYV C. MESEKÖNYVET.


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

Remélem, hogy mielőbb összeszedek 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

Bálint ágnes mazsola c. Könyve csodás, felnőttként is tanulhatunk manócska reagálásaiból.


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

Nincsen meg valakinek bartos erika: Bogyó és babóca hangoskönyve ? A lányom imádja a bogyó és babóca meséket, több könyvet kívülről tud, pedig még csak két és fél éves.


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

Még jónéhány hozzászólást kell intéznem, hogy a szükséges 20 meglegyen.


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

Csodálatos kreatívok !


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

Fantasztikus ez a tavaszi dekoráció ! Gratulálok !


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

MÁR ALIG VÁROM A FARSANGOT


----------



## LOVAGJOHANNA (2012 Január 26)

Ti minek öltöztök be ?


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

Hello!


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

jajj dejó


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

már rég nem farsangoztam


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

talán már ideje lenne


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

de nemtudommineköltözzek


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

talán


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

ürdongónak


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

vagy kamionos sünnek


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

leeht hogy talicskának


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

vagy csak simán adjam magamat?


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

az talán elég meglepő jelmez lenne


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

áá megvan, lehetnék molyírtó


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

értitek, nem szellemírtó hanem molyírtó, najó ez nekem se tetszett xD


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

egy légy a szürke bársonyon ahogy egy film címe is szól


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

na ebben már van valami nem ?


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

de honnan szalajtsak szürke bársonyt


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

főleg olyat amire ha rászállok nem szakad el


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

merthát légynek kénehozzá öltzni, azmeg rárepül akkor előbb utóbb ahogy kell


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

de engem ne rángasson senki reptető kötélen, inkább leszek szárnyaszegettt légy a szürke bársonyon


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

de ez a szürke bársony csak nem hagy nyugodni hhhm... 20.


----------



## dani1954 (2012 Január 27)

és akkor öröm a köbön vagyis ^3 xD sziasztok


----------



## HudiX (2012 Január 27)

"Tegnap megmentettem egy lányt a nemi erőszaktól. Uralkodtam magamon." - Woody Allen


----------



## Scirocco (2012 Január 27)

Sziasztok!

.

..

.....

........


----------



## sonnieblack (2012 Január 27)

Sziasztok!
Sonny vagyok, és a "saját történetemet" osztanám meg veletek. További kellemes napot kívánok!


----------



## sonnieblack (2012 Január 27)

Nagy örömmel osztom meg veled élményemet, amely még évekkel ezelőtt ért. Előkerült egy régi levél, amelyet akkor és ott a barátaimnak írtam:


----------



## sonnieblack (2012 Január 27)

"Üdvözletem küldöm a távoli Szibériából!

Nagy örömmel osztom meg veled az élméyt: Képzeld nyertem ALL INCLUSIVE ellátással egy szibériai utat, sajnos már csak 1819 napot fogok itt eltölteni. Amit máris nagyon sajnálok mert nagyon sok új kedves emberrel ismerkedtem meg, és itt életre szóló barátságok is köttettek már - azt mondják a vendéglátóink, akik nagyon kedves emberek. Na jó vannak hibáik,például azt hiszik a vendégekről, hogy nagyot hallanak, mert szeretnek kiabálva beszélni és sokszor azt gondolják, hogy a Colosseumban vannak, és amikor megsimogatnak az néha egy kicsit fájni szokott."


----------



## sonnieblack (2012 Január 27)

Új nevem van: RUDOLF! Tudod a kaját egy Csernobil nevű településről szállítják ide nekünk, és amióta ezt eszem az orrom világít a sötétben. (Ha ismered a Télapó szarvasainak történetét akkor már biztos érted, miért kaptam e nevet).


----------



## sonnieblack (2012 Január 27)

Az idő és a kaja szuper. Most kb. -18 van, de szokott lenni kicsit hidegebb is kb. -40-60. A helyiek ilyenkor még rövidújjúban járnak, és ők mondták, hogy szuper az idő, én tehát utánuk mondom amit mondok.
Nagyon figyelnek rá, hogy egy percig se unatkozzunk, és már reggel 5 órától folyamatosan fakultatív programok sorával kényeztetnek bennünket. A leggyakoribb az, hogy kimegyünk az erdőbe, és fákat vágunk ki, vagy egy kőbányában követ fejtünk. Ezek nagyon hasznos és egészséges elfoglaltságok.


----------



## sonnieblack (2012 Január 27)

Szóval ébresztő 5-kor, a kedvencemet kapjuk minden reggel -ez a sós hal - amit egyszerűen nem lehet megunni, és milyen finom (főleg ha nincs más). Aztán színészkedünk egy kicsit: egyenruhába beöltözött emberkék összebilincselnek bennünket, és nagy teherautókkal elvisznek vagy a tajgára vagy a bányába. Oscart érdemelnének - annyira élethűen játsszák a szerepüket, hogy sokszor a hideg futkározik a hátamon - mi van ha ez mégis a rideg valóság...De aztán elhesegetem az ilyen negatív gondolatokat!


----------



## sonnieblack (2012 Január 27)

Kérdeztem a többieket, hogy ők, hogyan kerültek ide, elmondásaik alapján volt aki tombolán nyerte az utat, volt aki ismerőse kért meg, hogy jöjjön el helyette, volt akit csak kíváncsiság hozott ide...mennyi kedves ember!


----------



## sonnieblack (2012 Január 27)

Munka után mikor vissztérünk a szállodánkba következik a tisztálkodás: 40 szobára jut egy zuhany, azt mondják, hogy tavaly még csak lavor volt, szóval a fejlődés egyszerűen fantasztikus, és alig bírtam elhinni, hogy egy év leforgása alatt ennyit javult itt a távoli vidéken a higiénia.


----------



## sonnieblack (2012 Január 27)

Most mennem kell, mert a recepción felolvassák a vendégek nevét, hogy mindenki beérkezett-e már, tudod ez is csak miattunk van, mert itt a hideg miatt nagyon nem tanácsos kinn tölteni az éjszakát. Ugye milyen kedvesek a vendéglátóink! Az orosz vendégszeretet a párját ritkítja.


----------



## sonnieblack (2012 Január 27)

Most tehát mennem kell, de ha gondolod majd még szívesen írok az itt töltött időről.
Minden jót!

Rudolf


----------



## Moni18 (2012 Január 27)

Hasznos oldal.


----------



## Moni18 (2012 Január 27)

Először megpróbáltam a hasznos hozzászólást is, de olyan lassan haladok, hogy idekényszerültem.


----------



## Moni18 (2012 Január 27)

Rengeteg jó, érdekes téma van a CH-n, lassan egy éve regisztráltam, olvasgatom a fórumokat.


----------



## emoket (2012 Január 27)




----------



## Moni18 (2012 Január 27)

Eddig csak néhány dolgot töltöttem le, de most annyi jó dolgot találtam, hogy szeretnék állandó tag lenni.


----------



## Moni18 (2012 Január 27)

Tetszik, hogy korlátozva van a grimaszok használata. Annyira szép az anyanyelvünk, felesleges szimbólumokat használni a szavak helyett.


----------



## Moni18 (2012 Január 27)

Ma született Mozart.


----------



## Moni18 (2012 Január 27)

Nem is olyan könnyű lényegtelen dolgokat írni. Kicsit szégyenlem is magam miatta...


----------



## Moni18 (2012 Január 27)

Remélem senki nem olvassa el, miket írogatok ide.


----------



## Moni18 (2012 Január 27)

Még jó, hogy csak egyedül "böngészem" ezt a témát.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

1.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

2.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

3.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

4.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

5.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

6.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

7.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

8.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

9.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

10.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

11.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

12.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

13.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

14.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

15.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

16.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

17.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

18.


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

19


----------



## tavasz3 (2012 Január 27)

20


----------



## toroktimi (2012 Január 27)

Sziasztok!
Én is újra fent vagyok!


----------



## toroktimi (2012 Január 27)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## toroktimi (2012 Január 27)

Remélem hamar összegyűlik


----------



## toroktimi (2012 Január 27)

Nincs valakinek vmi jó témája?


----------



## toroktimi (2012 Január 27)

Szívesen beszélgetnék valakivel


----------



## Gerca1 (2012 Január 27)

És hol találjuk meg


----------



## Gerca1 (2012 Január 27)

Esetleg tudnál segíteni ?


----------



## Namiles (2012 Január 27)

Üdv mindenkinek!
Szia Timi!


----------



## Namiles (2012 Január 27)

Látom,mindenki gyűjtöget


----------



## Vagasi_Balazs (2012 Január 27)

Ha gondolod, vedd fel velem a kapcsolatot


----------



## Vagasi_Balazs (2012 Január 27)

Nekem azok a régi 60-70-s évekbeli igazi táncdalok érdekelnek, pl. szeretni bolondulásig.


----------



## Vagasi_Balazs (2012 Január 27)

Csak az a baj a csalámádéval, hogy az eredeti stílus nincs feltüntetve. Mit milyen stílusban játszottak régen.


----------



## Vagasi_Balazs (2012 Január 27)

Én a Dzsingiszkán együttes számait csippantom.


----------



## Vagasi_Balazs (2012 Január 27)

De imádom Szenes I. műveit is. Nagyon szép dalokat írtak akkoriban


----------



## timeavar (2012 Január 27)

A szépség mindenütt ott van, nem rajta múlik, hogy nem látjuk meg.
Rodin


----------



## timeavar (2012 Január 27)

A művészet hazugság, amely segít felismerni az igazságot.
Pablo Picasso


----------



## timeavar (2012 Január 27)

Az ember sohase léphet ki önmagából, ezért nincs tárgyilagos művészet és tárgyilagos kritika. Be vagyunk zárva személyünkbe, mint életfogytig való börtönbe, s ez egyike legnagyobb nyomorúságunknak.
Móra Ferenc


----------



## timeavar (2012 Január 27)

Vannak festők, akik a Napot sárga folttá alakítják át. És vannak mások, akik Nappá alakítanak át egy sárga foltot.
Pablo Picasso


----------



## timeavar (2012 Január 27)

Ha valaki meg akarja alkotni az ordító, rettenetes igazságot, a legkisebb apróságban kell visszatükröznie az egész világ gigászi arányait.
Alekszandr Ivanovics Kuprin


----------



## timeavar (2012 Január 27)

Az alkotó élet titka az, hogy felnőttkorban is megőrizzük a gyermekkor szellemét.
Thomas Henry Huxley


----------



## timeavar (2012 Január 27)

Az erős és alkotó lélek nagy titka a feledni tudás.
Honoré de Balzac


----------



## timeavar (2012 Január 27)

A fényképen mindig két ember van. A fényképész és a néző.
Ansel Adams


----------



## timeavar (2012 Január 27)

A mű nem annyira a művész, mint inkább azok által él, akik szeretik a művészetet, és azért szeretik, mert keresik az emberséget.
József Attila


----------



## timeavar (2012 Január 27)

A művész legnagyobb földi jutalma a kollégák irigysége.
Varnus Xavér


----------



## timeavar (2012 Január 27)

Sok régi művész csodálkozna, hogy mi lett belőle, amióta meghalt.
Egry József


----------



## timeavar (2012 Január 27)

A művészet annak bizonyítása, hogy a megszokott rendkívüli.
Amédée Ozenfant


----------



## timeavar (2012 Január 27)

A művészetnek is legfőbb tökélye,
Hogy úgy elbú, hogy észre nem veszik.
Madách Imre


----------



## timeavar (2012 Január 27)

Minél simább vagy fényesebb a tárgy, annál kevésbé látszik tulajdonképpeni színe; valóban tükörré válik, mely a környező színeket veri vissza.
Eugéne Delacroix


----------



## timeavar (2012 Január 27)

Az alkotás nem ismer kényszert - a művészet szabad.
Wassily Kandinsky


----------



## timeavar (2012 Január 27)

A kíváncsi ránéz valamire, és azt kérdi: "Miért?" Az alkotó megálmodik valamit, és azt kérdezi: "Miért ne?".
Fernando Dbamária


----------



## timeavar (2012 Január 27)

Jobb sikertelennek lenni az eredetiségben, mint sikeresnek az utánzásban.
Herman Melville


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Nincs jobb tükör a régi barátnál.


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Attól tartok, barátságon sokszor csupán egy bizalmas viszonyt értenek, aminek semmi köze az őszinte érzésekhez.
Lucy Maud Montgomery


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

A boldogságot nem elég megérdemelni, azt alkotni is kell tudni.
Jókai Mór


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Milyen jól érezhetnénk magunkat, ha nem kellene egyfolytában a boldogságra gondolnunk!
Aldous Huxley


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Minden, amit karácsonyi papírba csomagolnak, izgalomba hoz.


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Ne nyugtalankodj! Úgyis másképp történik minden, mint ahogy elgondolod


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

A napra lehet nézni, de rád... csak UV-szűrős napszemüvegben.

Varró Dániel


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Onnan tudod, hogy megöregedtél, hogy a gyertyák már többe kerülnek, mint maga a torta.


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Mi közöm ehhez az egész felhajtáshoz, ami momentán az életem?


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Kidobtam a tükröt, mert a maga nemében páratlan arcomat szemtelenül megkettőzte


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Az idő az, ami akkor is halad, amikor semmi más nem.


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Remélem, ma felhív, s akkor jól lecsaphatom a kagylót.


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Éljen a pozitív hozzáállás! Amíg meg nem hal.


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

A szervezés az, amit azelőtt csinálsz, mielőtt csinálni kezdesz valamit.


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Ha együtt válhatunk el, akkor semmi kifogásom ellene.


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Mindig nagyon furának találom, ha az emberek fizetnének egy autogramért. Folyton az jut eszembe, hogy legalább valami kis táncot kellene lejtenem cserébe, vagy ilyesmi.


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Az élet játékként kezdődik, és egy halálig tartó küzdelemként végződik.


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Az élet nem intézhető el a modern irodalomból vett bölcs mondásokkal.


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Mi közöm ehhez az egész felhajtáshoz, ami momentán az életem?


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Az életet nem azért kaptuk, hogy megismerjük, hanem hogy használjuk.


----------



## Lindike0613 (2012 Január 27)

Az élet olyan, amilyennek jellemünk akarja. Úgy alakítjuk, mint a csiga a házát.


----------



## vamest (2012 Január 27)

sziasztok


----------



## molnaranita (2012 Január 27)

*Köszönöm szépen*



h.monika írta:


> Jó gyakorlást kívánok!


köszönöm szépen


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]Senki sem figyel rád, amíg nem hibázol.[/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]A házasság olyan bűn, hogy még az egyház is megtagadja a feloldozást.[/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]Ma kezdôdik életed hátralevô része.[/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]Kedvenc sportom a kétszáz nôi mell...[/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]Második házasság: az optimizmus gyôzelme a tapasztalat felett.[/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]A rest kétszer fárad, a szorgalmas egész életében![/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]Idôt nem lehet megtakarítani, csak eltölteni.[/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]A természetnek nincsen maga elé tűzött célja.[/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

A munkahely olyan, mint a sakk. Ha alacsonyabb beosztásban vagy, akkor
csupa paraszt vesz körül és járhatsz gyalog. De ha előléptetnek, akkor
egyből mindenki téged akar leütni.


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]Csak a középszerűek vannak mindig elemükben.[/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]A válások legfôbb oka a házasság.[/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]A tehetség nincs mindig csúcsponton, de a butaság igen.[/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]A szépség azon kevés tulajdonságok egyike, amely magától is elmúlik.[/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]Azok az emberek, akinek a látóköre szűk, rendszerint széles a nyelve.[/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]A gondolatok vámmentesek.[/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]A nôk mosolya elfelejteti, hogy a tavasz rövid.[/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]Megfontoltan cselekedni többet ér, mint bölcsen gondolkodni.[/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]Férj az a férfi, akinek nem sok mindent szabad, de amit szabad, az kötelezô![/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]A közöny a fölény hamis látszatát adja az embernek.[/FONT]


----------



## Velazquez (2012 Január 28)

[FONT=&quot]A macska vendég a háznál. A kutya családtag.[/FONT]


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*első hozzászólásom*

Szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit első hozzászólásommal határon innen és túl kiss


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*második hozzászólásom*

Szeretem a zenét hallgatni és néha még gitárom húrjait is megzengetem.


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*harmadik üzenetem*

Szeretném angol "tudásomat" és szókincsemet bővíteni. Remélem, hogy ebben is kapok Tőletek segítséget. Öreg medve (én) nem vén medve... Az elefánt is lassan és nehezen tanul, de van ideje bőven


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*negyedik üzenetem*

Na most szólj hozzá! (Nem baj ha tegezlek?) Azt hallottam a minap, hogy nem túl sok időnk van hátra a csetelésre, mert az inkák 2012. december 21-én le fogják húzni a rolót (világvégét jósoltak). Majd hiszem, ha látom


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*ötödik üzenetem*

Magamról: Magyarországon, Sárbogárdon élek. Vállalkozó háziorvosként dolgozom. Feleségem asszisztensként dolgozik mellettem.


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*hatodik üzenetem*

Ez most a hatodik üzenetem, de mit is mondjak még magamról?
Talán még azt, hogy nehéz úgy irkálni, hogy a másik fél nem reagál rá.


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*hetedik üzenetem*

A hetedik üzenet más.. A hetes szám meseszám, csodaszám...
Ezért most elmesélem, hogy csodásan érzem magam. Remélem, hogy Te (Ti) is jól vagytok.


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*nyolcadik üzenetem*

Nekem 8.


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*kilencedik hozzászólásom*

A gondolat gyors, mint a villanás. Arra gondolok, mikor lesz már végre húsz hozzászólásom...


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*tizedik hozzászólásom*

Tíz-tíz tiszta víz. Ha nem tiszta vidd vissza, majd a csacsi megissza.


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*tizenegyedik hozzászólás*

11, azaz eleven. Ebben az üzenetben benne van az elevenség.


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*tizenkettedik üzenetem*

Egy tucat az 12: 12 hónapunk van egy évben, 12 apostolunk volt.


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*tizenharmadik üzenetem*

A 13 nem szerencseszám hírében áll. Azért én mégis megjelölöm néha a lottón.


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*tizennegyedik hozzászólásom*

Feleségemmel angol szettereket tenyésztünk. Ez azért túlzás... Feleségem a tenyésztő én pedig szervírozom az anyagi hátteret.


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*tizenötödik hozzászólásom*

A város, ahol élek, egy csendes, zavargásoktól mentes kis város.
Éppen 30 éve költöztünk ide, de nem bántuk meg akkori döntésünket.


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*tizenhatodik hozzászólásom*

vicc: (lehet, hogy már nem új...) 
Egy férfi eltéved a hőlégballonjával. Lejjebb ereszkedik, lenn a földön meglát egy nőt, és odakiált hozzá: - Elnézést, tudna nekem segíteni? Megígértem egy barátomnak, hogy találkozom vele egy órával ezelőtt, de eltévedtem, és most azt sem tudom, hogy hol vagyok. A nő a földön így felel: - Ön egy hőlégballonban tartózkodik, körülbelül 10 méterrel a talaj felett. Az északi szélesség 40. és 41., illetve a nyugati hosszúság 59. és 60. foka között van - Maga biztosan mérnök - mondja a hőlégballonos férfi. - Az vagyok - feleli a nő - Honnan tudta? A hőlégballonos férfi így válaszol: - Minden, amit mondott nekem, technikailag korrekt, de fogalmam sincs, hogy mit kezdjek az Öntől kapott információkkal, és az a helyzet, hogy még mindig nem tudom, hol vagyok. Őszintén szólva nem volt túlzottan segítségemre. Csak feltartott az utamban. A nő erre így vélekedik: - Maga pedig szerintem politikus. - Igen, - bólint a hőlégballonos férfi egyetértően - de ezt honnan tudta? A nő azt feleli: - Nem tudja, hogy hol van, sem azt, hogy hová tart. Jelenlegi pozíciójába a kedvező széljárás sodorta. Olyan ígéretet tett, amiről fogalma sincs, hogy hogyan fogja betartani, és a maga alatt lévő emberektől várja, hogy megoldják az Ön problémáit. Igazság szerint pontosan ugyanabban a helyzetben van, mint mielőtt találkoztunk, de állítása szerint most már én tehetek róla!


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*tizenhetedik üzenetem*

Négy gyermekünk van. Közülük a két nagyobbik (a két fiú) Angliában él, a két kisebbik (a lányok) Budapesten laknak, tanulnak és dolgoznak.


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*tizennyolcadik üzenetem*

Most éppen főzök. Kakaspörkölt lesz az ebéd nokedlival. Remélem ízleni fog mindenkinek. Kisebbik lányom ma hazalátogatott a hétvégére.


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*tizenkilencedik üzenetem*

A 18. üzenetben szereplő kisebbik lányom színpadi- és táncművészetet tanul. Szépen sikerültek a vizsgái. Most hazajött szusszanni egyet gyermekkora szigetére, a biztonságot jelentő szülői házba.


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*huszadik üzenetem*

Ha elolvassátok ezt a palackpostát, akkor ebből megtudjátok, hogy hobbim a zenehallgatás, a gitárpengetés, a kertészkedés, de mindenek előtt az, hogy a családom számára ízletes ételeket készítsek.


----------



## toborzsok (2012 Január 28)

*huszonegyedik hozzászólásom (innentől kezdve nem számolom)*

Az előző hozzászólásaimban elmondtam magamról néhány dolgot. Ha valakinek hasonló hobbijai vannak, mint nekem, akkor szívesen megosztanám vele tapasztalataimat és a jó tanácsokat is szívesen fogadnám.


----------



## kisbuszos (2012 Január 28)

újra itt vagyok egy kis szünet után


----------



## piciani (2012 Január 28)

Sziasztok! 

Olvasás felmérő lapokra lenne szükségem első osztályosok számára! Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 28)

Még egy pár üzi és tag lehetek.Remélem legalábbis


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 28)

Már nem vagyok messze!!!


----------



## Mediko (2012 Január 28)

sziasztok


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 28)

Hogy kerültem ide?


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 28)

Még 3 kell.Átlökött a progi


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 28)

Megint át vagyok irányítva


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 28)

Talán ez az utolsóóóó!!!


----------



## biviki87 (2012 Január 28)

*fekete - fehér ?*



Vinky19 írta:


> Vannak barátaim, mégis magányos vagyok.
> Vannak szép napjaim, mégis boldogtalan vagyok.
> Vannak, akik támogatnak, mégis árvának érzem magam.
> 
> Nem értem a szövegét, de érzem, hogy jó lehet, mert valahol megérintett.


Nem tudok szó nélkül elmenni mellette...  Ugyanis szíven ütött, hogy nem érted. Aztán rájöttem, hogy ez attól függ, hogyan élünk, kiket ismerünk, és főleg hogy kit és mit engedünk hatni a szívünkre és az elménkre... Én is érzelmes és ösztönös nő vagyok, de mégis konkrét képek villannak be e mondatokra, és pl. mint egy film, leperegnek a keser-édes pillanatok, a "boldog boldogtalanságok", vagy éppen, hogy hiába vesznek körül rengetegen, ismerősök és barátok vagy akár társak is, néha akkor is olyan egyedül érzem magam, mint az utolsó Dodó-madár... Viszont ilyenkor gyakran eszembe jut Madách Ember tragédiájából az a rész: 
"Ha percnyi léted súlyától legörnyedsz,
Emel majd a végetlen érzete.
S ha ennek elragadna büszkesége,
Fog korlátozni az arasznyi lét."
Ezért valahogy úgy gondolom, egyszerűen az életünk része az örök ellentmondások dinamikus változása, és szükségünk van megélnünk ezeket, hogy értékelni tudjuk a jót....


----------



## tom86 (2012 Január 28)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## BSErzsi (2012 Január 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bubbo (2012 Január 28)

Jelen!


----------



## sünbalázs83 (2012 Január 29)

Előre


----------



## sünbalázs83 (2012 Január 29)

is


----------



## sünbalázs83 (2012 Január 29)

köszönöm


----------



## sünbalázs83 (2012 Január 29)

Köszönöm Szuper!


----------



## sünbalázs83 (2012 Január 29)




----------



## sünbalázs83 (2012 Január 29)

:lol:


----------



## sünbalázs83 (2012 Január 29)

Valaki segítsen,hogy hogy kell ide feltölteni kottákat?


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

kezd nagyon hideg lenni...


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

a gyerek meg nem hagy békén ilyen korán reggel...


----------



## audriii30 (2012 Január 29)

Halihó!


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

A szakács?


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

no comment


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

megyeget


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

na már kisütött a nap!


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

Halihó, sziasztok!


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

Itt is kisütött a nap, de nagyon hideg van...


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

Bár lehet ettől hidegebb van máshol. Itt az erdő mellett mérsékeltebb...


----------



## leavi (2012 Január 29)

-11


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

itt is erdő mellett, de már jobb +8


----------



## bk830105 (2012 Január 29)

nem látom a linket ((((

leakarom tölteni, de hogy

Miért nem látom a linket????

Nem látom még mindig...

Köszi


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

Érdekes, hogy nem mostani tag vagyok, mégsem tudok most letölteni.


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

Megpróbáltam, ahogy szoktam.


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

És valahogy mégsem megy.


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

Nagyon furcsa.


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

Olyan, mintha először lennék itt.


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

Most ezért próbálkozom itt.


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

De mire meglesz 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

... addig befonom a hajam.


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

Pedig nem hosszú.


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

Egyáltalán. És ráadásul még két üzenet között is...


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

... 20 másodpercnek kell eltelnie.


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

Erre nem is emlékeztem.


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

Tényleg nem tudom, mi történhetett.


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

Na, mindegy, itt bent, meleg van.


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

Kint azért repkednek a mínuszok.


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

Na, még ötször kell írnom.


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

Aztán várom, milyen meglepetést tartogat még az oldal.


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

Már csak háromszor kell megerőltetnem magam.


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

Na, még kétszer.


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

Ez a huszadik, de ki tudja?


----------



## NOD32 (2012 Január 29)

A biztonság kedvéért én még írok egy mondatot, hátha ez kell! Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## mandala69 (2012 Január 29)

Igen, jók ezek a mondatok!


----------



## Papa49 (2012 Január 29)

Nekem is vannak jó zenéim


----------



## audriii30 (2012 Január 29)

És nekem hányat kell még írni..?


----------



## audriii30 (2012 Január 29)

Ó, még nagyon sokat...


----------



## audriii30 (2012 Január 29)

Sokkal több kedvem lenne hozzá, ha nem lennék megfázva.


----------



## audriii30 (2012 Január 29)

Holnap taknyosan kell dolgoznom...


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

*1*

1 jelen


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

*2*

2


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

3


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

nem értem


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

ennek


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

6 mi


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

7 az


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

8 értelem


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

9 amikor


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

10 úgy


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

11 is


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

12 addig


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

13 írogatok


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

14 meg


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

15 nem


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

16 lesz


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

17 a


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

18 húsz


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

19 hozzászólásom


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

20 és .


----------



## pipi111111 (2012 Január 29)

21 extra


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

2


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

4


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

3


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

5


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

6


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

7


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

8


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

9


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

10


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

11


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

12


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

_13_


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

14


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

15


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

16


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

17


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

18


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

19


----------



## fidelity (2012 Január 29)

*20*


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 29)

abc


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 29)

Jó,hogy csak 8 üzim van


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 29)

Köszi,hogy levettétek


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 29)

Akkor írom az abct


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 29)

Akkor 1,2,3...


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 29)

Most sem értem,mire jó?


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 29)

Kell még 7 komment


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 29)

És remélem, nem törlik mind a 20-at


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 29)

Előre is kösz!!!


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 29)

Tegnap ráment a délutánom


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 29)

Na még 3 és mostmár várni is kell.Mi jön még????


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 29)

20 másodperc vagy 2


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 29)

Remélem,ez az utolsó és akkor megvan a 20. Persze,ha mások is így akarják.Ehhez én kevés vagyok!!!!


----------



## Rius13 (2012 Január 29)

Talán most megvan


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> Remélem jó helyen írok


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...





Rius13 írta:


> Tegnap ráment a délutánom


 remélem meg lesz a 20


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

Riusnak megvan?


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...





Rius13 írta:


> Tegnap ráment a délutánom


 remélem meg lesz a 12


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

Megvan a 20


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

bbkinga írta:


> segitsetek légyszi



Miben?


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

Vinky19 írta:


> A regisztrálástól számítva 2 napnak el kell telnie, és még 20 értelmes hozzászólásnak is kell lenni.​


Mikor telik le a 2 nap?


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

huber írta:


> Megcsókoltad a Mariskát, Pistike?
> Igen!
> Mit mondott?
> Nem tudom, mert a combjaival befogta a füleimet!!



Ez jó


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


Igyekszem


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

Ditta 25 írta:


> tele*fon*



Még 9 kell


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

Ditta 25 írta:


> fontosko*dik*



Még 8 kell


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

Ditta 25 írta:


> dik*tál*



Még 7 kell


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

Ditta 25 írta:


> tálca


Még 6 kell


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

Ditta 25 írta:


> cafat*ka*



Még 5


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

Ditta 25 írta:


> kala*pál*



Még 4


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

Ditta 25 írta:


> kala*pál*



Még 2


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

Ditta 25 írta:


> kala*pál*



Még 1


----------



## Meszi67 (2012 Január 29)

Ditta 25 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A lányommal a szorzó táblát szeretném könnyen megtanítani a nyáron, ami második osztályban nem sikerült eddig. Egyébként okos gyerek, de ez valahogy nem megy neki. bármilyen ötletet, segítséget szívesen fogadok. Előrre is köszi!!!!:0:


Még 0


----------



## Matyi 2 (2012 Január 29)

sziasztok


----------



## Matyi 2 (2012 Január 29)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## Matyi 2 (2012 Január 29)

még egy kicsi kell


----------



## Matyi 2 (2012 Január 29)

de nem sok


----------



## Matyi 2 (2012 Január 29)

már a fele megvan


----------



## Matyi 2 (2012 Január 29)

na még egy kicsi


----------



## Matyi 2 (2012 Január 29)

a2


----------



## roys007 (2012 Január 29)

b3


----------



## roys007 (2012 Január 29)

c4


----------



## roys007 (2012 Január 29)

d5


----------



## roys007 (2012 Január 29)

e6


----------



## roys007 (2012 Január 29)

f7


----------



## roys007 (2012 Január 29)

g8


----------



## roys007 (2012 Január 29)

h9


----------



## roys007 (2012 Január 29)

h9


----------



## roys007 (2012 Január 29)

i10


----------



## roys007 (2012 Január 29)

j11


----------



## roys007 (2012 Január 29)

k(12)ész (bocs)


----------



## Madife (2012 Január 29)

Hali


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 30)

én is itt vagyok


----------



## kajlakutya (2012 Január 30)

sziasztok


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

*20 hozzászólás*

üdv mindenkinek.
akinek meglenne a zongoraiskola 2 vagy a keyboard iskola 2 pdf-ben az elküldené egy e-mailben a linket, mert megrohadok a gép előtt míg összekaparok itt 20 hozzászólást. Köszönöm mindenkinek.


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

üdv még1x, de hol tudom megnézni, hogy hány hozzászólásnál tartok éppen?
írjátok meg léccike.
Köszönöm


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

sziasztok


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

mi újság veletek?


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

hol van Bukarest?


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

a jelenléti ívet hol és mikor kell kitölteni álláskeresés után?


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

hm...


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

most mennyinél tarthatok hozzászólás szintjén?
???


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

hellóka


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

mizu? mármint nem a FLuor féle, mert az gagyi


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

Kanada hol van?


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

két héten belül 3x fázott a valagam itt Mo.-n


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

mit szóltok, hogyha 2x bocsit mondok ha vége lesz a 20 hozzászólásnak


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

akkor bocsika, hogy bocs


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

hol található a mikulás szánkója, a rénszarvasoknál?


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

remélem ott mert el akarok menni lapföldre meghúzni a mikulás szakállát


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

mit mond a télapó? HÓ, hó, hó


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

már tele van a tudata a francos hóval, hogy ennyiszer mondja nem?


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

most akkor mondom, hogy bocsika mindenkitől akit megsértettem, de nem volt szándékos


----------



## szabtomika (2012 Január 30)

bocvsika


----------



## Piedonegja (2012 Január 30)

Hasznos infó volt!


----------



## Robellus (2012 Január 30)

Koszi


----------



## Advil007 (2012 Január 30)

Szép és vidám hétfő reggelt! Zavarjunk össze mindenkit és mosolyogjunk


----------



## istvan4 (2012 Január 30)

szia mindenkinek


----------



## istvan4 (2012 Január 30)

9


----------



## istvan4 (2012 Január 30)

10.11


----------



## istvan4 (2012 Január 30)

12


----------



## istvan4 (2012 Január 30)

wow


----------



## istvan4 (2012 Január 30)

Jan.


----------



## istvan4 (2012 Január 30)

Feb.


----------



## istvan4 (2012 Január 30)

Mar.


----------



## istvan4 (2012 Január 30)

Help


----------



## istvan4 (2012 Január 30)




----------



## istvan4 (2012 Január 30)




----------



## istvan4 (2012 Január 30)

:d


----------



## istvan4 (2012 Január 30)




----------



## istvan4 (2012 Január 30)

:11:


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 30)

hasznos oldal


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 30)

szeretem a játékokat


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 30)




----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

köszi


----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

nincs nyelvtan 4.osztályos témazáró?


----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

meg lehetne minden fajta angol tesztek


----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

new headway pre-intermediate


----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

szükségem van 20 hozzászóláshoz


----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

ezt bele számítják?


----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

köszi


----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

k


----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

b


----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

l


----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

ezt bele számítják?


----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

*jóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó*



Mottot írta:


> Év végi írás, helyesírás felmérés
> Csatolás megtekintése 457401
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 457402[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

*miért nem tudok letölteni innen?*

:11::cry:


----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

*asqerj5tko868o*

dpjiowguheru


----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

hjk


----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

hjkl


----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

bé


----------



## oliversson (2012 Január 30)

mikor tölthetek már?


----------



## boszko5 (2012 Január 30)

kottaszerkesztés!!

kottaszerkesztés!!

kottaszerkesztés!!

kottaszerkesztés!!

kottaszerkesztés!!

kottaszerkesztés!!

kottaszerkesztés!!

kottaszerkesztés!!


----------



## rerobika (2012 Január 30)

Sziasztok! 
Keresem a Balaton közepe című nóta kottáját!
Előre is köszi!


----------



## boszko5 (2012 Január 30)

*kottaszerkesztés!!*

kottaszerkesztés!!


----------



## boszko5 (2012 Január 30)

*kottaszerkesztés!!*

kottaszerkesztés!!


----------



## boszko5 (2012 Január 30)

*kottaszerkesztés!!*

kottaszerkesztés!!


----------



## boszko5 (2012 Január 30)

*kottaszerkesztés!!*

kottaszerkesztés!!


----------



## boszko5 (2012 Január 30)

*kottaszerkesztés!!*

kottaszerkesztés!!


----------



## boszko5 (2012 Január 30)

*kottaszerkesztés!!*

kottaszerkesztés!!


----------



## boszko5 (2012 Január 30)

*kottaszerkesztés!!*

kottaszerkesztés!!


----------



## veniac (2012 Január 30)

Hello!


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

1


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

2


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

3


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

4


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

5


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

6


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

7


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

8


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

9


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

10


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

11


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

12


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

13


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

14


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

15


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

16


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

17


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

18


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

19


----------



## retszil (2012 Január 31)

20


----------



## happyfeet (2012 Január 31)

Szerettem volna adni, de nem volt kinek,
Szerettem volna kapni, de nem volt kitől,
Szerettem volna élni, de nem volt miért,
Szerettem volna halni, de a halál kitért.


----------



## happyfeet (2012 Január 31)

Mi az a 20?


----------



## happyfeet (2012 Január 31)

Aki nem tud úszni, ne másszon fára, mert elüti a villamos!


----------



## happyfeet (2012 Január 31)

Ma kezdődik, életünk hátralevő része...


----------



## happyfeet (2012 Január 31)

Látom itt egy halom akármi, meg egy egész rakás más...


----------



## happyfeet (2012 Január 31)

“Csendet tanultam a beszédesektől, toleranciát a türelmetlenektől, kedvességet a durváktól.”


----------



## happyfeet (2012 Január 31)

A FELEség fél EGÉSZség!


----------



## Erdae (2012 Január 31)

Hát ha lehet gyüjtögetni akkor megosztom pár kedves idéeztet amiket szeretek


----------



## Erdae (2012 Január 31)

A legelső csalódás után soha többet nem tudta magát teljesen átadni a másiknak. Félt a szenvedéstől, az elvesztéstől, az elkerülhetetlen szakítástól. Persze ezek a dolgok mindig is hozzátartoztak a szerelem útjához - így hát csak úgy tudta elkerülni őket, ha idejében letért az útról. Ahhoz, hogy ne szenvedjen, az kellett, hogy ne is szeressen.

Paulo Coelho


----------



## Erdae (2012 Január 31)

Ha minden más csődöt mond, bújj el. A nyulaknak bejön. XD

Néhány döntésben hallgathatsz a szívedre, máskor meg az eszedre; de ha kételkedsz, akkor az eszedre hallgass – ez fog életben tartani.


----------



## Erdae (2012 Január 31)

Éljen a pozitív hozzáállás! Amíg meg nem hal.


----------



## Erdae (2012 Január 31)

Mindannyian fényből és árnyékból szőtt bábok vagyunk. Ha elfogadod a sötétséget, azzal nem oltod ki a fényt.


----------



## bsike (2012 Január 31)

Sztem csak akkor, ha az előző nem te voltál


----------



## tulipkata (2012 Január 31)

Hahó!


----------



## tulipkata (2012 Január 31)

És köszönöm! ;-)


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

sziasztok


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

még uj vagyok


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

sok minden érdekel


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

szeretek olvasni


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

filmeket nézni


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

zenét hallgatni


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

a neten lógni


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

szeretném megszerezni a 20 választ


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

mondjak egy viccet?


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

Miért rossz a tetűnek?


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

Mert hajszálon múlik az élete.


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

Miért tévednek kevesebbet az állatok?

Mert tévedni emberi dolog.


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

Mi hasonlít legjobban az emberre?

A rendőr. Megszólalásig.


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

Hogyan vetik terhelési próba alá az új hidakat?

Telerakják anyósokkal. Ha kibírja jó, ha nem, az is.


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

Mit mond az orosz a halálos ágyán?
Szentpétervár.


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

Miért jó az ejtőernyősöknek?
Mert esőben nem áznak.


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

Hogyan nevezik a vízen járó matrózt?
Tengerész gyalogos.


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

Hogy hívják a zöld ruhás papot?
Környezetbarát.


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

Mi a különbség a méh és a darázs között?
A darázs nem gyűjt vasat.


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

Mi az? Fekete, szikrázik, és a plafonról lóg?
Szőke villanyszerelő.


----------



## kovacs43 (2012 Január 31)

Miért szór a szőke morzsát a WC-be?
Eteti a toalett-kacsát


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 31)

kk


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 31)

jó


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 31)

l


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 31)

ugi


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 31)

jbkuhg


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 31)

uzg


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 31)

jopé


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 31)

opőuj


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 31)

trsj


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 31)

78


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 31)

798/4


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 31)

4529


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 31)

4952


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 31)

zjumk445


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

Még 19 hozzászólás van


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

Már csak 18


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

Még 17 van hátra.


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

Gyorsan meglesz még a maradék, ha így haladok, mert már a 16.-nál járok.


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

15-öt kell még írogatnom.


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

14 még előttem van.


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

13. Szerencseszám??


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

12, amit még le kell tudnom, sikeresen.


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

11, és gyorsan a végére érek.


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

Megvan a fele, 10.


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

Visszaszámlálás, 9,....


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

Innentől kezdve már kezelhető, 8 van hátra.


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

7 a maradék, számításom szerint.


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

Már látom a végét, 6.


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

Ez már gyerekjáték, 5.


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

4-et már félgőzzel is kibírom.


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

3, ez már dobogós helyezésnek számít.


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

Hát erre már nincs mit mondani, 2, azaz kettő van hátra.


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

És itt a végkifejlet, az utolsó következik, 1.


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Január 31)

köszi


----------



## mazsolababa (2012 Január 31)

UTOLSÓ, nincs több a 20-ból.


----------



## lantos77 (2012 Január 31)

ez nagyon szép!


----------



## g.andy (2012 Január 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## g.andy (2012 Január 31)

Remelem, ide lehet 2-szer egymas utan irni, es nem sertek meg semmi szabalyzatot! 
Meg nem ismerem annyira az oldalt. Hol lehet megnezni, melyik üzenetemet es ki köszönte meg? 
Ja, es hol lehet kerdezni?


----------



## lantos77 (2012 Január 31)

messze még a vége.........


----------



## lantos77 (2012 Január 31)

Kicsit közelebb


----------



## lantos77 (2012 Január 31)

mára búcsúzom, mindenkinek szép estét!


----------



## Lizi78 (2012 Január 31)

Szervusztok!Örülök,hogy rábukkantam erre az oldalra és köszönet minden segítségért melyet nyújtatok!


----------



## Lizi78 (2012 Január 31)

Jó lenne ha hamarabb sikerülne letöltenem ,de kivárom és teljesítem a feltételeket..


----------



## Lizi78 (2012 Január 31)

Szép napot Mindnyájunknak


----------



## Lizi78 (2012 Január 31)

Majd a feltöltésre is rájövök


----------



## Lizi78 (2012 Január 31)

Sokan vagyunk akik böngészünk


----------



## Lizi78 (2012 Január 31)

Igazából engem az 5.osztályos anyagok érdelkelnek


----------



## Lizi78 (2012 Január 31)

Szívesen megnézem a másik osztályos anyagokat is


----------



## Lizi78 (2012 Január 31)

Mindegyikből lehet tanúlni


----------



## Lizi78 (2012 Január 31)

Jó ötlet volt ez az oldal


----------



## Lizi78 (2012 Január 31)

Gratulálok az oldal létrehozójának


----------



## Lizi78 (2012 Január 31)

Az 5.osztályos Apáczai környezet témazáró feladatok kellenének..)


----------



## Lizi78 (2012 Január 31)

22 hozzászólás és 2 nap regisztráció???


----------



## Lizi78 (2012 Január 31)

Ennél előbb sehogyan sem lehet?


----------



## Lizi78 (2012 Január 31)

Akkor holnap újra próbálkozom


----------



## Lizi78 (2012 Január 31)

Sziasztok


----------



## Lizi78 (2012 Január 31)

További szép estét..


----------



## Ildike770328 (2012 Január 31)

Helló! 
Most kezdem gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Ildike770328 (2012 Január 31)

Remélem összejön


----------



## Ildike770328 (2012 Január 31)

Ezen kívül még 17 van hátra


----------



## Ildike770328 (2012 Január 31)

Nők közötti barátság:

Egy napon a feleség, nem ment haza este. A férj megkérdezte hol aludt, a felesége azt válaszolta,hogy az egyik barátnőjénél.
A férj felhívta a 10 legjobb barátnőt, de egyik sem igazolta ezt.

Férfiak közötti barátság:

Egy napon a férj, nem ment haza este. A felesége megkérdezte hol aludt, a férj azt válaszolta, hogy az egyik barátjánál.
A felesége felhívta a 10 legjobb barátját, heten igazolták, hogy ott aludt, hárman pedig azt mondták, hogy még most is ott van


----------



## Ildike770328 (2012 Január 31)

Két óvodás megy haza. Megszólal az egyik:
- Kisszisza, kisszisza!
- Mi van bazze', nem bírod kimondani, hogy matka?!


----------



## sullerba (2012 Január 31)

köszi

pont ezt kerestem 

8

9

9

es ez most jo, vagy rosz?

remek

en is


----------



## sullerba (2012 Január 31)

a vicc remek volt


----------



## sullerba (2012 Január 31)

Helló! 
en is most kezdem gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## sullerba (2012 Január 31)

messze még a vége.........


----------



## sullerba (2012 Január 31)

de mar egyre közelebb


----------



## sullerba (2012 Január 31)

mar csak 4 kell....
Atan en is bennt leszek!!


----------



## sullerba (2012 Január 31)

Nem szivesen hergelk az unalmas szövegemmel senkit sem, de ez sajnos csak igy men :-(


----------



## sullerba (2012 Január 31)

Nekem mar csak kettö kell......


----------



## sullerba (2012 Január 31)

es voila ez itt az utolso!!
Köszönöm szepen mindenkinek a türelmet.
Viszal


----------



## ferdinand (2012 Január 31)

Ildike vicce,nagyon tetszett.


----------



## ferdinand (2012 Január 31)

Pesten egyre hidegebb van, szokatlan az egyhe hónapok után.


----------



## ferdinand (2012 Január 31)

Szeretném minnél előbb összegyűjteni a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## bubbo (2012 Január 31)

szerintem visszajára fordul ez a in 20 hsz..


----------



## ferdinand (2012 Január 31)

Nekem még tizennégy hozzászólásra van szükségem.


----------



## bubbo (2012 Január 31)

már csak 3


----------



## ferdinand (2012 Január 31)

Szeretném a hozzászólásokat minnél előbb megszerezni, hogy állandó tag lehessek.


----------



## bubbo (2012 Január 31)

nekem már meg van mégsem vagyok teljes tag


----------



## ferdinand (2012 Január 31)

Várni kell 48 órát a megszerzett 20 hozzászólás után.


----------



## ferdinand (2012 Január 31)

Most érkeztem a feléhez.


----------



## bubbo (2012 Január 31)

naneee 2 nap már eltellt,de még a regisztráció óta


----------



## ferdinand (2012 Január 31)

Még kilenc hozzászólás kell.


----------



## ferdinand (2012 Január 31)

A 20 hozzászólás után kell két napnak eltelnie.


----------



## ferdinand (2012 Január 31)

Azért lassan de közeledek.


----------



## ferdinand (2012 Január 31)

Most értem el a 14-et.


----------



## ferdinand (2012 Január 31)

Most értem el a 15.-t


----------



## tallyca (2012 Január 31)

No jöttem gyűjtögetni ;] Szimpatikus fórum, sok érdekes topiccal, szerintem fel-fel fogok nézegetni


----------



## gömbvillám (2012 Január 31)

Ez jó


----------



## gömbvillám (2012 Január 31)

Sok, számomra hasznos feladatlapokat találtam.


----------



## gömbvillám (2012 Január 31)

Remélem hamar összejön a húsz hozzászólás


----------



## tallyca (2012 Január 31)

Engem főleg a kreatív, alkotgatós és e-bookos topicok érdekelnek, de még messze nem nyálaztam át a kínálatot


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

1.


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

2


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

3


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

4


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

5


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

6


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

7


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

8


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

9


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

10


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

11


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

12


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

13


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

14


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

15


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

16


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

17


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

18


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

19


----------



## vbetti (2012 Február 1)

*hsz*

20!


----------



## mamino (2012 Február 1)

1


----------



## mamino (2012 Február 1)

2


----------



## dicenzo (2012 Február 1)

3


----------



## Feketea (2012 Február 1)

helló mindenkinek


----------



## lipsstick (2012 Február 1)

hm


----------



## lipsstick (2012 Február 1)

ez a 20 hozzászólásos dolog amúgy mire jó?


----------



## ilona72 (2012 Február 1)

fonalgrafika érdekelne


----------



## ilona72 (2012 Február 1)

olyan ami letölthetö és használható


----------



## ilona72 (2012 Február 1)

khm,khm...


----------



## rerobika (2012 Február 1)

Kottákat keresek zongora tanuláshoz! Aki tud segítsen! Előre is köszi 

Kottákat keresek zongora tanuláshoz! Aki tud segítsen! Előre is köszi

Mulatós Kottákat keresek! Aki tud segítsen ! (zongora) Köszi

Kottákat keresek zongorára egyszerűket!! Előre is köszi


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

"Ha egy férfi meg akarja szerezni egy nő szívét, előbb használnia kell a sajátját!"


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

"Hat csak ugy szeress, ahogy szeretni erdemes. Semmivel sem torodve, szabadon hagyva engemet" Vavyan Fable


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

5


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

6


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

7


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

8


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

9


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

10


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

11


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

12


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

13


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

14


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

15


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

16


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

17


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

18


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

19


----------



## pretty.girl (2012 Február 1)

es mar az elozo hsz-el meglett a 20


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Sziasztok! Még sosem olvastam sci-fi-t...


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Egy hang azt mondta, hogy olvasnom kéne.


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Pénzem nincs megvenni...


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Egyebet kell hát tenni.


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Regisztráltam az oldalra,


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Hogy lehessen sci-fi-m holnapra.


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Átúszom közben az oldal tengerét,


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Részletekre lelve, kutatom kincseit.


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Benézek a chat-re, hallgatok rádiót,


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Áruházban bámészkodom, nem csinálok dáridót.


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Galéria kavalkádban mazsolázok szemnek jót,


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Híreknél a nagyvilágban találom a mementót.


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Társkeresőt nem használok, az én társam bennem lakik,


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Bloggerekről sokat tud, ki a blogoknál olvasgatik.


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Fórum témák, oldalaknak se szeri, se száma,


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

De áruházba csak az lép be, kinek vastag a tárcája.


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

A hírek egyenlőre a bulvár halmazt növelik,


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Igazságok, való, dráma, a jelen hiányt betöltik.


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Örömteli pillanat lesz elérni a limitet,


----------



## kicsizsola (2012 Február 1)

Letöltök és tovább állok, éljenek a kibicek!


----------



## tallyca (2012 Február 1)

Na jó, akkor válasszuk a gyorsabb utat~


----------



## tallyca (2012 Február 1)

12~


----------



## tallyca (2012 Február 1)

13~


----------



## tallyca (2012 Február 1)

14~


----------



## tallyca (2012 Február 1)

15~


----------



## tallyca (2012 Február 1)

16~


----------



## tallyca (2012 Február 1)

17~


----------



## tallyca (2012 Február 1)

18~


----------



## tallyca (2012 Február 1)

19~


----------



## tallyca (2012 Február 1)

20~


----------



## Cirlumflex (2012 Február 2)

Ez az első!


----------



## Cirlumflex (2012 Február 2)

2


----------



## Cirlumflex (2012 Február 2)

három


----------



## Cirlumflex (2012 Február 2)

négy


----------



## antorio (2012 Február 2)

Jelentem 19


----------



## antorio (2012 Február 2)

Asszem tévedtem, 20


----------



## wertzuz (2012 Február 2)

Vagyok


----------



## wertzuz (2012 Február 2)

Már csak 4


----------



## wertzuz (2012 Február 2)

3


----------



## wertzuz (2012 Február 2)

2


----------



## wertzuz (2012 Február 2)

1


----------



## wertzuz (2012 Február 2)

Jeeee


----------



## Nikuska8890 (2012 Február 2)

Nagyon sok hasznos dolog van itt!


----------



## Feketea (2012 Február 2)

köszönöm


----------



## Feketea (2012 Február 2)

8


----------



## Feketea (2012 Február 2)

9


----------



## Feketea (2012 Február 2)

még mindig csak 10


----------



## Feketea (2012 Február 2)

11


----------



## Feketea (2012 Február 2)

12


----------



## Feketea (2012 Február 2)

13


----------



## Feketea (2012 Február 2)

14


----------



## Feketea (2012 Február 2)

15


----------



## Feketea (2012 Február 2)

16


----------



## Feketea (2012 Február 2)

17


----------



## Feketea (2012 Február 2)

18


----------



## Feketea (2012 Február 2)

már csak 1


----------



## Feketea (2012 Február 2)

ez az utolsó


----------



## Dorombor (2012 Február 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Dorombor (2012 Február 2)

Eléggé ki vannak halva ilyenkor a topicok... Így nem tudom, hogy lesz meg 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

*a*

sajnos semmi hozzaszolnivalom nincs de kell a 20 hozzaszolas letolteshez.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sajnos semmi hozzaszolnivalom nincs de kell a 20 hozzaszolas letolteshez.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sajnos semmi hozzaszolnivalom ninc


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

aszolnivalom nincs de kell a 20 hozzaszolas letolteshez.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sajnos semmi hozzaell a 20 hozzaszolas letolteshez.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sajnos semmi hozozzaszolas letolteshez.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sajnosozzaszolnivalom nincs de kell a 20 hozzaszolas letolteshez.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sajnos semmi hozzaszalom nincs de kell a 20 hozzaszolas letolteshez.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sajnos semmi hozzaszolnivalom ni 20 hozzaszolas letolteshez.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sajnos semzaszolnivalom nincs de kell a 20 hozzaszolas letolteshez.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sajnos semmi hozzaszolnivalom nincs da 20 hozzaszolas letolteshez.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sajnos semmi hozzaszolnivalom nincs de kell a 20 hozzaszshez.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sajnmmi hozzaszolnivalom nincs de kell a 20 hozzaszolas letolteshez.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sajnos semmi hozzaszolnivalom nincs de k0 hozzaszolas letolteshez.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

jnos semmi hozzaszolnivalom nincs de kell a 20 hozzaszolas letolteshe


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sajnos semmi hozzaszolnivalom nincsll a 20 hozzaszolas letolteshez.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sajnos semozzaszolnivalom nincs de kell a 20 hozzaszolas letolteshez.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sjns smm hzzszlnvlm nncs d kll 20 hzzszls ltltshz.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sajnos semi hozzaszolnivalom nincs de kell a 20 hozzaszolas letolteshez.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sajnos smmi hozzaszolnivalom nincs de kell a 0 hozzaszolas letolteshez.


----------



## george75v (2012 Február 2)

sajnos semmi hozzaszolnivalom nincs de kell a 20 hozzaszolas letolteshez.


----------



## ditta71 (2012 Február 2)

Szép napot!


----------



## ditta71 (2012 Február 2)

" Nem az a szegény, akinek kevese van ,hanem aki többre vágyik . "


----------



## ditta71 (2012 Február 2)

( Seneca )


----------



## ditta71 (2012 Február 2)

" Tökéletes ember nincs, csak tökéletes emberi szándék ."


----------



## ditta71 (2012 Február 2)

( Robin Hood )


----------



## ditta71 (2012 Február 2)

" Minden bajra két orvosság van : az idő és a csend. "


----------



## ditta71 (2012 Február 2)

( Alexandre Dumas)


----------



## ditta71 (2012 Február 2)

"Légy hasonló az égen szálló madárhoz...,aki a törékeny gallyon megpihenve átéli az alatta tátongó mélységet,mégis vígan énekel, mert bízik a szárnyai erejében. "


----------



## ditta71 (2012 Február 2)

(Victor Hugo )


----------



## ditta71 (2012 Február 2)

-10 fok


----------



## Gonoszfóka (2012 Február 2)

Nálunk -13...


----------



## hungaria80 (2012 Február 2)

Sziasztok!Hatalmas üdvözlet a zenékért a Felvidékről!


----------



## hungaria80 (2012 Február 2)

Sziasztok! Egy P.Mobil-számot szeretnék kérni:Menj tovább! Köszönöm!


----------



## hungaria80 (2012 Február 2)

Sziasztok! Ajánlom mindenkinek a Palmetta zenekart!


----------



## hungaria80 (2012 Február 2)

Köszönet érte!


----------



## hungaria80 (2012 Február 2)

Üdv a klasszikus zene hallgatóinak is!


----------



## hungaria80 (2012 Február 2)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## hungaria80 (2012 Február 2)

A zene mindenkié.


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

1


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

2


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

3


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

4


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

5


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

6


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

7


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

8


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

9


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

10


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

11


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

12


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

13


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

14


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

15


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

16


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

17


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

18


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

19


----------



## TomBrady (2012 Február 2)

20


----------



## gtimus (2012 Február 2)

Mindenki öltözzön fel a hétvégére, mert jön a nagy havazás!


----------



## Gonoszfóka (2012 Február 3)

gtimus írta:


> Mindenki öltözzön fel a hétvégére, mert jön a nagy havazás!



Szerencsére itt még nem esik, ellenben -15 van, széllel...


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

Örülök,hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra, úgy látom hozzám hasonlóan kreatív ember tevékenykedik itt.


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

Remélem az üzeneteim után én is megnézhetem a feltöltéseket.


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

És én is megoszthatomveletek


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

az enyémeket.


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

És találok pár szép új keresztszemes mintát, hiszen ebben a hidegben kinek van kedve bármilyen programot szervezni, itt a jó melegben lesz időm varrogatni.


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

most már én is rövidítek: 14


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

13


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

12


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

11


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

10


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

9


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

8


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

7


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

6


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

5


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

4


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

3


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

2


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

1


----------



## kicsi.kriszta (2012 Február 3)

remélem sikerült


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

1


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

2


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

3


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

4


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

5


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

6


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

7


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

8


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

9


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

10


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

11


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

12


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

13


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

14


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

15


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

16


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

17


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

18


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

19


----------



## denisa8 (2012 Február 3)

20


----------



## Gonoszfóka (2012 Február 3)

Alakul már az a 20...


----------



## Atlas88 (2012 Február 3)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdvözlök mindenkit, nagyon jó ez az oldal!


----------



## Gonoszfóka (2012 Február 3)

Ha lassacskán is...


----------



## Atlas88 (2012 Február 3)

Hát előbb utóbb összejön:


----------



## Atlas88 (2012 Február 3)

Hát ilyen feladataim nekem is voltak anno.

Előző tagnak hamar összejött a visszaszámlálásból.

Ezek nagyon hasznos dolgok az angolom fejlesztése érdekében.


----------



## Gonoszfóka (2012 Február 3)

Szia Atlas! Valóban nagyon jó, főleg nyelvtanulásra


----------



## Atlas88 (2012 Február 3)

A nyelvtan tanár kérdezi Mórickát:
– Milyen időben vannak ezek az igék: én fázom, te fázol, ő fázik.
Móricka felel:
- Hideg időben.


----------



## Atlas88 (2012 Február 3)

sztem épp aktuális.


----------



## Atlas88 (2012 Február 3)

Igazad van Gonoszfóka tényleg jó.


----------



## Atlas88 (2012 Február 3)

Honnan jött ez a név?


----------



## Gonoszfóka (2012 Február 3)

Mi megdöntöttük a mai rekordot, -9,7 fok van  A név amúgy csak jött, de szeretem a fókákat :-D


----------



## Atlas88 (2012 Február 3)

Hát akkor majd mondják a híradóban biztos. Énis bírom a fókákat, érdekes állítok.


----------



## Atlas88 (2012 Február 3)

állatok


----------



## Atlas88 (2012 Február 3)

te mindjárt megvagy a 20 hozzászólással.


----------



## Gonoszfóka (2012 Február 3)

Á mi nem Zabar vagyunk...amúgy cefetrossz, mert hozzá jön még a szél is, szóval pár percnél többet kint lenni szenvedés.


----------



## gaben86 (2012 Február 3)

*hozzászólás*

Én is itt vagyok...


----------



## Gonoszfóka (2012 Február 3)

Igyekszem, ahogy látod...otthonról majd töltök 1-2 finomságot (úgy mint pálinka és társai :-D )


----------



## Atlas88 (2012 Február 3)

melyik?


----------



## Gonoszfóka (2012 Február 3)

Szia gaben.


----------



## rerobika (2012 Február 3)

:d


----------



## rerobika (2012 Február 3)




----------



## rerobika (2012 Február 3)

xD


----------



## rerobika (2012 Február 3)

Köszönöm a sok segítséget!


----------



## rerobika (2012 Február 3)

Thanks for everybody!


----------



## rerobika (2012 Február 3)

Balaton közepe...


----------



## rerobika (2012 Február 3)

Náddal van kerítve....


----------



## rerobika (2012 Február 3)

Kerítés tövébe száz rózsa ültetve...


----------



## rerobika (2012 Február 3)

Imádom a mulatós slágereket... és ti?


----------



## rerobika (2012 Február 3)

Zongorázni tanulok és nagy segítség volt ez nekem.. .


----------



## rerobika (2012 Február 3)

A sárgul már a kukorica szár kottáját eltudná vki küldeni??? Előre is köszi


----------



## rerobika (2012 Február 3)

Amúgy bármilyen közismert nóta jó!


----------



## rerobika (2012 Február 3)

Aki tud pls kottákkal segítsen!


----------



## rerobika (2012 Február 3)

Thanks you!


----------



## rerobika (2012 Február 3)

Köszi előre is


----------



## rerobika (2012 Február 3)

Kössz mindent


----------



## tgabika (2012 Február 3)

Megérkeztem


----------



## Eva Hajnal (2012 Február 3)

*Sziasztok!*

Nagyon jó, tanulságos és hasznavehető!
Ajánlani tudom mindenkinek!


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 3)

Sziasztok  
Ma regisztráltam,és próbálom összehozni a 20-at


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 3)

Nem egyszerű,meg kell a két nap is?


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 3)

Miért?


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 3)

Akkor legyen


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 3)

1-egy-megérett a meggy


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 3)

Na jó,ez már nem a második,de azért folytatom
2-kettő-feneketlen teknő


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 3)

3-három,te vagy az én párom


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 3)

4-négy-hová mégy?


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 3)

5-öt-érik a tök


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 3)

6-hat-hasad a pad


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 3)

Na jó,megyek aludni,majd holnap folytatom


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 3)

Szép álmokat mindenkinek


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 3)

Remélem reggelre nem úgy kell kiásni magunkat


----------



## lolita10 (2012 Február 3)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## lolita10 (2012 Február 3)

Hála az égnek hétvége!!!!!


----------



## Cirlumflex (2012 Február 3)

5


----------



## Cirlumflex (2012 Február 3)

6


----------



## Cirlumflex (2012 Február 3)

7


----------



## Cirlumflex (2012 Február 3)

8


----------



## Rel Axa (2012 Február 3)

*20*

Mi értelme van ennek a 20 hozzászólásnak?


----------



## Rel Axa (2012 Február 3)

*??*

Ki találhatta ki, hogy 20 hozzá szólást kell írni??


----------



## Rel Axa (2012 Február 3)

*??*

Nem értem pontosan a lényegét


----------



## Cirlumflex (2012 Február 3)

9


----------



## Cirlumflex (2012 Február 3)

10?


----------



## Cirlumflex (2012 Február 3)

Nem,11!


----------



## Cirlumflex (2012 Február 3)

12..


----------



## Cirlumflex (2012 Február 3)

13


----------



## Cirlumflex (2012 Február 3)

Legyen 14


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

Sziasztok. Bálint vagyok. Jók a témák.


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

2.


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

ajánlom magamat ha zenét keresel


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

ja nem mondtam, van egy zenei blogom


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

azt meg most feledtem el, hogy nem csak zenék, de képek is vannak rajta


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

de főleg azért zenék


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

általában hétköznaponként 3 album meg 1 kép (6)


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

De.. nemrég megszületett a kisfiam, ezért már nem érek rá ennyire (7)


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

most már ritkábban posztolok, de érdemes követni (8)


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

s hogy milyen zenék? sok fajta, de sok hiphop, sok beat, electronikus, rock, punk, triphop, blues.. szóval sokfajta (9)


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

de ami a legfontosabb közös pont a zenékben, amiket felrakok, hogy mind ingyenzene. Ingyenes és legális, köszönhetően a zenészeknek.


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

s tádám... a blog címe: szellemkép (11)


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

a címe pedig: www.szellemkep.blogspot.com


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

van hozzá természetesen facebook lap is, ott is lehet követni


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

a facebook lapon vannak plusz ingyenzenék is. általában 1-1- szám, vagy 1-1 mix 
(14)


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

jut eszembe, barátom gasztroblogját is ajánlom: beastie-bistro.blogspot.com


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

másik barát blogja, szociokalandozások az ország keleti részén, főleg egy átmeneti otthonban


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

ennek meg a címe: tampi.blog.hu (17)


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

ha van babamama topic, akkor majd odairányítom a feleségem


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

szóval ne feledjétek, hallgassatok sok zenét, ingyen, a szellemképen: www.szellemkep.blogspot.com


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

s kövessétek a facebookon is: http://www.facebook.com/szellemkep.blogspot


----------



## bbaalliinnttt (2012 Február 4)

egyúttal köszönöm a fórum lehetőségeit nektek


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 4)

Na megjött a hóóóó


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 4)

Fiaim kint fagyoskodnak,és élvezik,hogy végre igazi tél van


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 4)

És már csak kettő


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 4)

Tádám  Megvan a húúúúúúúúsz


----------



## Hajnal31 (2012 Február 4)

Most megyek kipróbálom magam az oldalon  vagy kell még egy napot várnom?


----------



## szr (2012 Február 4)

Sziasztok!

Miért van az, hogy van olyan topic, ahol kiírja, hogy még 5 hozzászólás szükséges a letöltéshez és már van 18?


----------



## szr (2012 Február 4)

Összesen nem 20-ra van szükség az állandó tagsághoz?


----------



## csaner (2012 Február 4)

Sziasztok!
Új vagyok itt és hozzálátok a 20 hozzászólás begyűjtéséhez!


----------



## csaner (2012 Február 4)

Első kérdés:Miért ez a 20 hozzászólások korlát?
Talán hogy távol tartsa a hozzám hasonló lusta embereket?


----------



## csaner (2012 Február 4)

Miért vagyok itt? 
A nyelvtanulós anyagokért!


----------



## csaner (2012 Február 4)

Ki vagyok én?
Húha! Egy érdeklődő ember!


----------



## csaner (2012 Február 4)

Aki már baromira unja a gépelést!


----------



## csaner (2012 Február 4)

Kitartó is vagyok így nem hagyom abba!


----------



## csaner (2012 Február 4)

Szóval most nálunk nagyon havazik!


----------



## csaner (2012 Február 4)

Kb. 5 cm hó esett, a minap voltam Ausztriába, na ott van tél!


----------



## csaner (2012 Február 4)

60 cm hó volt, illetve -12 C, itthon jobb idő van!


----------



## csaner (2012 Február 4)

Hol van az otthon? Területileg Bükk-hegység nyugati fele,
Egyébként ahova jó megérkezni egy hosszú út után,csalhatatlan jele.


----------



## csaner (2012 Február 4)

Most untam meg!
11


----------



## csaner (2012 Február 4)

A szerencse számom:
12


----------



## csaner (2012 Február 4)

Semmi különös nincs benne szerintem:
Simán laknék a 13 emelet 13 lakásában!


----------



## csaner (2012 Február 4)

14 évesen szereztem az első jogsimat,amit 4 követett.


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

Na, jó belekezdek. 1.


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

Megvolt az év első nagy hólapátolása


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

Úgy nézem ma meglesz a második.


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

Holnap meg ki tudja még mennyi.


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

Én képregényekért jöttem ide.


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

Főleg Fülesben megjelentekért


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

Eltünedeznek a hozzászólásaim


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

Amíg számolja a rendszer...


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

.. addig nincs baj


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

És már meg is van a fele


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

A másik nehezebb lesz


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

Ennél?


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

Ja ja


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

20 semmitmondó üzenet


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

az már szép teljesítmény


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

mindjárt besötétedik


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

és a hó...


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

meg esik


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

és utolsó előtti


----------



## huburais (2012 Február 4)

Kész


----------



## renahhh (2012 Február 4)

nekem még kell...


----------



## nemethy (2012 Február 4)

Pesten ömlik a hó...


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

*18*

Már csak 18......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

Már csak 17......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

Már csak 16......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

Már csak 15......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

Már csak 14......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

Már csak 13......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

Már csak 12......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

Már csak 11......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

Már csak 10......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

Már csak 09......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

Már csak 08......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

Már csak 07......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

Már csak 06......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

Már csak 05......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

Már csak 04......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

Már csak 03......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

Már csak 02......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

Már csak 01......


----------



## Kukacur (2012 Február 4)

No meg egy ráadás......


----------



## timoteus73deniro (2012 Február 4)

ez nem rossz

Van itt olvasnivaló... Csak benéztem pontot gyűjteni.

Cibula66 köszönöm!!!


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

akkor gyűjtögessünk


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

hamar-hamar


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

1-2-3


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

te leszel a párom


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

4


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

bíz oda nem mégy...


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

5


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

reped a tök


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

6


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

hasad a pad


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

7


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

77


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

8


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

leszakadt a polc


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

9


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

Kis Ferenc


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

10


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

tiszta víz


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

ott a csacsi megissza...


----------



## Krisztina0311 (2012 Február 4)

ez letudva


----------



## enzo66 (2012 Február 5)

Kipróbálom a hozzászólás technológiát.


----------



## enzo66 (2012 Február 5)

Jé, ez működik.


----------



## enzo66 (2012 Február 5)

További üzeneteket kell generálnom.


----------



## enzo66 (2012 Február 5)

Az ACN Kanadai tevékenységéről kérek tapasztalatokat.


----------



## enzo66 (2012 Február 5)

Válasz nincs. Kár????!!!!!!


----------



## enzo66 (2012 Február 5)

Most szétnézek a többi helyen is.


----------



## tüncibaba (2012 Február 5)

*duverona*

Köszi szépen , ez most nagyon jól jön..


----------



## tüncibaba (2012 Február 5)

*sszanduss*

Nagyon köszönöm, kezdő pedagógusnak nagyon jól jön!!!


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*1*

1


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*2*

2


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*3*

3


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*4*

4


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*5*

5


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*6*

6


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*7*

7


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*8*

8


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*9*

9


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*10*

10


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*11*

11


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*12*

12


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*13*

13


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*14*

14


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*15*

15


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*16*

16


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*17*

17


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*18*

18


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*19*

19


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*20*

20


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*21*

21


----------



## csoni121 (2012 Február 5)

*22*

22


----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)

Hello


----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)

)


----------



## bvencel (2012 Február 5)

:d


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 5)

Szép estét! Budapesten rengeteg hó esett tegnap!


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 5)

3


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 5)

4


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 5)

5


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 5)

6


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 5)

7


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 5)

8


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 5)

9


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 5)

10


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 5)

11


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 5)

12


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 5)

13


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 5)

14


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 5)

15


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 5)

16


----------



## hegemende (2012 Február 6)

Ja ja


----------



## hegemende (2012 Február 6)

Én is gyűjtenék. Még kell 5.


----------



## hegemende (2012 Február 6)

3


----------



## hegemende (2012 Február 6)

2


----------



## hegemende (2012 Február 6)

1


----------



## hegemende (2012 Február 6)

0!


----------



## rozy70 (2012 Február 6)

Na most akkor itt kellene üzenetet küldenem? És értelmeset? De kinek?
Na jó, akkor talán még böngészek és olvasgatok egy kicsit, hátha meglesz. Nagyon szeretném már látni a hímzéseket


----------



## rozy70 (2012 Február 6)

Már lassan 1 hónapja regisztráltam, most pedig elkezdtem gyűjteni a 20 üzenetet. Fülest kaptam, hogy megéri


----------



## rozy70 (2012 Február 6)

Na még egy ide, három a magyar igazság, és szétnézek máshol is. Szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## homiki (2012 Február 6)

2


----------



## dorcika777 (2012 Február 6)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## dorcika777 (2012 Február 6)

ha tud valaki segíteni projektel megköszönöm


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Február 6)

Helló


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Február 6)

20 hozzászólás kell vagy 5?


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Február 6)

2


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Február 6)

1


----------



## tanna2 (2012 Február 6)

Köszi!


----------



## Ldori (2012 Február 7)

Üdzözlet mindenkinek a hólepte Vajdaságból


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

Helló!


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

szép nap van?


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

Cananában esik a hó?


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

Itt is esik.


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

állítólag 20 kell


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

helló


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

9


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

én is


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

na ne mond


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

de jó neked


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

15


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

13


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

14


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

szia


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

lassan én is


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

102


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

jó napot


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

sok vitamin


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

119


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

szép napot


----------



## mushu70 (2012 Február 7)

1268


----------



## endru1 (2012 Február 7)

1269


----------



## 74Lacika (2012 Február 7)

Hali!


----------



## Toncsy10 (2012 Február 7)

Köszönöm szépen! Sokat segítettél nekem is és a csoporttársaimnak is


----------



## Toncsy10 (2012 Február 7)

Köszönjük szépen))


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

Sok jó ötletet találtam köszi


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

Köszi a jó ötleteket


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

Nagyon jópofa ötletek


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

Szia, nem tudtok valamilyen népi gyermekjátékot, mit csoportosan lehet játszani? Olyat mint a Kecske ment a kiskertbe , stb?


----------



## Toncsy10 (2012 Február 7)

Nagyonszépen köszönöm)



aczelkriszta írta:


> tetszik?


 Nagyon tetszik!!!


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

Szia, nem tudtok valamilyen népi gyermekjátékot, mit csoportosan lehet játszani, olyat mint a Kecske ment a kiskerbe?


----------



## zsolteee80 (2012 Február 7)

akkor csak


----------



## zsolteee80 (2012 Február 7)

tök 8 mit írok ide csak írjak


----------



## zsolteee80 (2012 Február 7)

hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## zsolteee80 (2012 Február 7)

és hogy végre le tudjam


----------



## zsolteee80 (2012 Február 7)

tölteni azt a kakás muzsikát amire


----------



## zsolteee80 (2012 Február 7)

úgy vágyom már hetek óta?


----------



## zsolteee80 (2012 Február 7)

na mivan már.. hol tudom megnézni hánynál tartok?!


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

Sziasztok! Népi gyermkjátékra lenne szükségem, mit csoportosan játszanak. Kérlek ha valami eszetekbe jut, segítsetek rajtam. Köszi


----------



## zsolteee80 (2012 Február 7)

zsírr.. asszem ez volt a 20. király köcce :d


----------



## zsolteee80 (2012 Február 7)

nemár.. mégsincsen meg vagy csak szivat ez a kaka


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

A székely zászlórál minta nincs meg neked? Szeretnék rála többet tudni. Köszi


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

Nagyon jó ez a játékgyűjtemény, köszi


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

fülkagyló


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

Szia én nem M.o. élek és magyar vagyok


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

Valóban fontos a bennünk épülő farkasra figyelnünk


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

Köszi ezt a lehetőséget, kitűnő ötlet, bizonyára én sokat fogok majd kérdezni, csak legyen ki válaszoljon rá


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

Szeretném én is a német nyelvtudásomat gyarapítani, ezért nagyon örülök ennek a lehetőségnek


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

Mit gondoltok nem lenne jó ha olykor németül társalognánk?


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

Gyűjtöm a 20- ast hogy le tudjam tölteni ezeket a file- okat


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

Nagyon jók ezek a felmérők, köszi


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

Szia a 20- ast gyűjtöm, hogy letölthessek az anyagból


----------



## fezso (2012 Február 7)

Nagyon jó ez a felmérő


----------



## Halandzsa (2012 Február 8)

akkor a 20 hozzászólás érdekében!


----------



## Halandzsa (2012 Február 8)

nem értem, hogy miért van erre szükség?


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

itt vagyok!


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

na, még tizennyolc...


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

közeleg a húsz


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

kár, hogy egy kicsit várni kell... de azért kibírható


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

jé, ez már az ötödik üzenetem


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

na, ezt még megírom, aztán pihenek egy kicsit...


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

á, inkább ráhajtok a tízre


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

már csak kettő, és megvan a fele...


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

go!
go!
go!


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

hurrá, ez már a tizedik!


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

fárasztó munka...


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

de megéri


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

na, már csak hét van hátra...


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

hehe, nem is hét, mindössze 6


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

na, még egy kis kitartás...


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

kezd zsibbadni a kezem...


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

gyíkká változtam :O


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

de már elmúlt


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

hurrá!
látom a célt!


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

ééééés itt a húsz!!


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

sztahanovista leszek...


----------



## nandras01 (2012 Február 8)

na, kiszórakoztam magam (meg a húsz hozzászólás is megvolt)
búcsúzom...


----------



## Gábor-1 (2012 Február 8)

*Tilda alkotóműhelye*

Szia! Sajnos ezt nem tudom megnézni Én is ezt a könyvet keresem.


----------



## 74Lacika (2012 Február 8)

6


----------



## 74Lacika (2012 Február 8)

7


----------



## 74Lacika (2012 Február 8)

8


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*köszi*

köszi



Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


----------



## 74Lacika (2012 Február 8)

kilenc


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*2*

2


----------



## 74Lacika (2012 Február 8)

ten


----------



## 74Lacika (2012 Február 8)

undici


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*3*

3


74lacika írta:


> ten


----------



## 74Lacika (2012 Február 8)

двенадцать


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*4*

4


----------



## 74Lacika (2012 Február 8)

treze


----------



## 74Lacika (2012 Február 8)

十四


----------



## 74Lacika (2012 Február 8)

vijftien


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*5*

5


----------



## 74Lacika (2012 Február 8)

ست عشرة


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*6*

én is


----------



## 74Lacika (2012 Február 8)

שבע עשרה


----------



## 74Lacika (2012 Február 8)

atten


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*7*

nekem még nem


----------



## 74Lacika (2012 Február 8)

δεκαεννέα


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*9*



74lacika írta:


> atten


9


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*10*

én sem értem


----------



## 74Lacika (2012 Február 8)

atten = 18


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*11*



nandras01 írta:


> hurrá, ez már a tizedik!


 11


----------



## 74Lacika (2012 Február 8)

a hozzászólásaim számát különböző nyelveken emeltem be a google fordítóból


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*12*

12


_nora_ írta:


> helló


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*13*

13


74lacika írta:


> a hozzászólásaim számát különböző nyelveken emeltem be a google fordítóból


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*14*

14


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*15*

15


beerking írta:


> ha-ha-ha-haaaa


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*16*

16


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*még 3*

még 3


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*19*

19


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*?*

?


nandras01 írta:


> sztahanovista leszek...


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*22*



a_csülök írta:


> megáll a vonat a vidéki pályaudvaron.


2222


----------



## gabi98 (2012 Február 8)

*20*

20


74lacika írta:


> kilenc


----------



## bodik (2012 Február 8)

alma


----------



## bodik (2012 Február 8)

kiskutya


----------



## bodik (2012 Február 8)

nagyon jó ez a fórum


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*1*

1


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*2*

2


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*3*

3


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*4*

4


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*5*

5


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*6*

6


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*7*

7


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*8*

8


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*9*

9


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*10*

10


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*11*

11


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*12*

12


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*13*

13


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*14*

14


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*15*

15


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*16*

16


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*17*

17


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*18*

18


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*19*

19


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*20*

20:d


----------



## madcrow (2012 Február 8)

*+1*

+1


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

1


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

2


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

3


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

4


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

5


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

6


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

7


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

8


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

9


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

10


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

11


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

12


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

13


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

14


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

15


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

16


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

17


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

18


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

19


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

20


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

21


----------



## wdas70 (2012 Február 8)

22


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

*1*

1


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

*2*

2


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

*3*

3


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

*4*

4


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

*5*

5


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

*6*

6


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

7


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

8


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

9


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

10


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

21


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

32


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

133


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

144


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

155


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

166


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

177


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

188


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

199


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

222


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

333


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

444


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

555


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

666


----------



## bekesiz (2012 Február 8)

*1111*

1111


----------



## Manka01 (2012 Február 9)

ÚÚÚ ezek nagyon aranyos kis mesék


----------



## Manka01 (2012 Február 9)

Újra gyereknek érzem magam !


----------



## Manka01 (2012 Február 9)

Mikor érdemes elkezdeni a kicsiknek az idegen nyelvet bevezetni??


----------



## Manka01 (2012 Február 9)

A lányom lassan másfél éves.
Igaz még nem beszél


----------



## tthgabica (2012 Február 9)

A legjobb születéstől fogva lsd.: két anyanyelvű családok


----------



## tthgabica (2012 Február 9)

42


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

2


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

3


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

4


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

56


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

6


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

7


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

8


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

9


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

10


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

11


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

12


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

13


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

14


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

15


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

1


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

2


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

3


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

16


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

szeva h. gy 17


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

18


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

19


----------



## gci (2012 Február 9)

20


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

gci írta:


> szeva h. gy 17



Szia gci!
Úgy nézem neked már megvan a 20 hozzászólásod!


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

5


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

6


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

7


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

8


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

9


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

10


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

11


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

12


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

13


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

14


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

15


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

16


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

17


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

18


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

19


----------



## h.gy (2012 Február 9)

20


----------



## gitye (2012 Február 9)

21


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 9)

_A legjobb módszer önmagunk felvidítására, ha felvidítunk valaki mást._


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 9)

Ügyelj gondolataidra, mert azok szabják meg szavaidat!
Ügyelj szavaidra, mert azok szabják meg a tetteidet!
Ügyelj a tetteidre, mert azok szabják meg szokásaidat!
Ügyelj szokásaidra, mert azok szabják meg jellemedet!
Ügyelj jellemedre, mert az szabja meg sorsodat!


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 9)

A logikus dolgokat megérteni könnyű! - ehhez logika kell csak! Nehezebb azt megérezned, ami illogikus: mert ehhez jó ösztön kell.


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 9)

A tévedés nem a tudás hiányossága, hanem a megítélésünk helytelensége.


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 9)

A kudarc csak akkor csapás, ha az ember beletörődik.


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 9)

Barátból és könyvből keveset gyűjts, de az mind jó legyen.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Helló mindenkinek.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Nagyon kiváncsi vagyok milyen kottákat töltöttetek fel.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Nagyon szeretem például a karaokét.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Nagyon jó bulikat tudhatunk magunk mögött.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Nap mint nap gyakorolom.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Mellette zenét is tanulok.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Ez a zenetanulás szintetizátor oktatást jelent.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Pontosabban engem oktatnak.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Fél éve csinálom és nagyon szeretem.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Pedig már nem vagyok fiatal.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Mindenkinek ajánlom aki egy kicsi késztetést is érez.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

3 tól 100 éves korig.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

A sikerélmény viszi előre az embert.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Már sok nótát hiba nélkül játtszom.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Szeretnék ujabb és ujabb dalokat tanulni.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Ezért is szeretnék uj kottákat keresni a tanuláshoz.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Remélem itt találok majd kedvemre valót.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Előre is köszönöm a feltöltőknek.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Minden stilusu zenét szeretek a mulatóstól az operettig.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Ne feletsük el a jó magyar popslágereket.


----------



## jymmmy (2012 Február 10)

Köszönet mindenkinek akik létrehozták ezt a fórumot.


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

Sziasztok, na akkor most elkezdem töltögetni a jelenléti ívet.


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

Tavaly júliusban regisztráltam, és az előző volt az első hozzászólásom


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

Minek sietni?


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

Hoops, máris van 3 értelmes :-D hozzászólásom, hajrá!


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

Ehh, kezdek fáradni, és hol van még a húsz !?


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

Ha ebook-okat (jééézusom, ezt így kell írni?) kerestem a weben, gyakran ide irányított


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

úgyhogy, jó hely lehet. De az a húsz üzenet kissé furcsa, de ettől egyedi.


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

Na, az a fenti smiley nem t'om hogy jött össze, azt akartam írni "kissé"


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

na ne, ezt a szót nem lehet leírni k-i-s-s-é ?


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

szóval, könyveket szeretnék letölteni elektronikus formában, és itt sok van


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

Ma megvettem Arthur C. Clarke Ráma II. című könyvét papíralapon az Alexandriában, mert nem találtam meg a neten.


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

Sajnos ebook formában csak nagyon kevés könyv hozzáférhető, pedig hajlandó lennék megfizetni, ha lenne.


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

Marad a neten való turkálás, ami persze nem gond, mert sok jó könyvet lehet így megtalálni.


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

Szóval, mostanság Arthur C. Clarke és Philip K. Dick. Nem az a klasszikus magasirodalom, de a saját műfajukban nagyon színvonalasak.


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

Most pihenőt tartok, mindjárt folytatom.


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

Már itt is vagyok! Mostanában sokat gondolkodom a Higgs-bozonon. Szerintem három van belőle.


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

Állítólag a CERN-ben még ebben az évben kiderül mi az ábra. Lelkesen lökdösik egymáshoz a protonokat, reméljük vmi kijön belőle. Talán még a susy is, és akkor meglesz a sötét anyag.


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

Ez elég uncsi téma, lássunk vmi mást. Tavaly 2300 km-t túráztam, ezzel nyolcadig vagyok az országban, a saját korcsoportomban, persze.


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

De most pihenőt tartok, mert olyan nagyon hideg van, hogy nincs kedvem kimozdulni. remélem, másnak se ;-)


----------



## Rich5 (2012 Február 10)

Jesss! akkor meg is volnánk, a jelenléti ív kitöltve! Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## koobormuki (2012 Február 11)

1


----------



## koobormuki (2012 Február 11)

2


----------



## koobormuki (2012 Február 11)

3


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 11)

ok

szerintem megvan, utánanézek


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

1


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

2


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

3


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

4


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

5


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

6


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

7


----------



## ferely (2012 Február 11)

akkor most itt lehet számolgatni?


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

8


----------



## ferely (2012 Február 11)

0


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

9


----------



## ferely (2012 Február 11)

0.1


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

10


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

11


----------



## ferely (2012 Február 11)

0.2


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

12


----------



## ferely (2012 Február 11)

0.3


----------



## ferely (2012 Február 11)

0.4


----------



## ferely (2012 Február 11)

köszöntem


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

13


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

14


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

15


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

16


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

17


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

18


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

19


----------



## boky36 (2012 Február 11)

1


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

20


----------



## boky36 (2012 Február 11)

2


----------



## szvanni (2012 Február 11)

21


----------



## boky36 (2012 Február 11)

3


----------



## boky36 (2012 Február 11)

4


----------



## boky36 (2012 Február 11)

5


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 11)

8


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 11)

Ne kövesd el azt a hibát, hogy mindenkit a saját mértékeddel mérsz.


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 11)

Well, isn't this just fine! Humans aren't supposed to be in this quadrant for 100 years!


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 11)

A humorérzék mentőöv az élet hullámain.


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 11)

A gazdagság egy bizonyos fokán túl már csak a fölösleget lehet nélkülözhetetlennek tekinteni.


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 11)

A bőség egy evolúciós lehetőség, magától kialakul, a hiánnyal azonban meg kell küzdeni.


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 11)

Minél több dolog változik az életben, annál több tűnik korábbról ismerősnek.


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 11)

A memória az a képességünk, amellyel felejtünk...


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 11)

A biztos rosszat is jobb tudni, mint a bizonytalan legrosszabbra várni.


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 11)

Sokszor tűnődtem: vajon meddig remél az ember? Most már tudom: az utolsó pillanatig.


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 11)

Amit elképzelünk, arról soha nem szabad lemondani.


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 11)

Ahol nagy a szeretet, ott mindig történnek csodák.


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 11)

A tél nem tart örökké; a tavasz nem marad el.


----------



## zoth (2012 Február 11)

21


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

Hali!


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

20 értelmes hozzászólás...


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

challenge accepted


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

"Rendezd a gondolataidat, következtess módszeresen, ez a titka a sikernek!"


----------



## ghck (2012 Február 11)

*megérett a*

meggy


----------



## ghck (2012 Február 11)

20mp


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

"A legjobb módszer önmagunk felvidítására, ha felvidítunk valaki mást."


----------



## ghck (2012 Február 11)

7 seconds


----------



## ghck (2012 Február 11)

miattam, édes kislányom, azt csinálsz, amit akarsz


----------



## ghck (2012 Február 11)

help yourself by helping others


----------



## ghck (2012 Február 11)

mérnek


----------



## ghck (2012 Február 11)

egy furgonból szálltak ki


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

"A bátorság nem más, mint imádkozó félelem."


----------



## ghck (2012 Február 11)

óóóóó bááááz! új reg, és most várhatok két napot.. a kutyafáját! Na mind1


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

"Az igazság és a féligazság között akkora a különbség, mint a villanyégő és a cserebogár között."


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

"Csak egy dolog van, mi erősebb a világ összes hadseregénél: egy ötlet, aminek eljött az ideje."


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

Ezen röhögtem :
"A válás olyan tragédia, amely egy idő után már gyanúsan hasonlít a megkönnyebbülésre"


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

"Az életben a nevetés az egyik legkomolyabb dolog, éspedig azért, mert a legfontosabbak közül való."


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

Megy ez


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

héé ez jó
"A tudás mögött az egykedvűség van. Ha megtudsz valami valóságosat az életről, nyugodt leszel és egykedvű."


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

"Győzni sohasem könnyű, de megpróbálni azért érdemes."


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

"A macska, ha egyszer ráült a forró kályhalapra, soha többé nem fog forró kályhalapra ülni. De hideg kályhalapra sem."

...


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

kezdek fáradni


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

még 5?
reeeeeeeeeeeendicsek


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

egy kedvenc:
"Valahogy mindig lesz, mert úgy még sosem volt, hogy valahogy ne lett volna."


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

Művészek figyelmébe:
"Szerintem egy irányzat van: a színvonal."


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

"Úgy látszik, az ember mindent bír, addig a határig, amíg célja van az életnek."


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

"Buta dolog! Ne gondoljunk rá! - szólt.
S azóta örökké erre gondolok."


----------



## krenga (2012 Február 11)

jippijéjj


----------



## ostaranita (2012 Február 11)

13


----------



## ostaranita (2012 Február 11)

14


----------



## ostaranita (2012 Február 11)

15


----------



## ostaranita (2012 Február 11)

16


----------



## ostaranita (2012 Február 11)

17 már csak 3


----------



## ostaranita (2012 Február 11)

18


----------



## ostaranita (2012 Február 11)

19


----------



## ostaranita (2012 Február 11)

20


----------



## totherzsebet (2012 Február 11)

Na helló mindenkinek!


----------



## totherzsebet (2012 Február 11)

Szerintem régebben már regisztráltam ide.


----------



## totherzsebet (2012 Február 11)

Azonban nem emlékszem az akkori felhasználónevemre.


----------



## totherzsebet (2012 Február 11)

A jelszóra pláne nem.


----------



## totherzsebet (2012 Február 11)

Átnéztem az egyik e-mail fiókomban a leveleket.


----------



## totherzsebet (2012 Február 11)

Sok idő volt, mire átkutatta a rengeteg olvasatlant, de nem találta meg.


----------



## totherzsebet (2012 Február 11)

Gyanítom, már nem is él az a fiókom, amihez regisztráltam.


----------



## totherzsebet (2012 Február 11)

Így most újra visszatértem.


----------



## totherzsebet (2012 Február 11)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## totherzsebet (2012 Február 11)

Ne lepődjetek meg, nem mind a 20 lesz itt.


----------



## totherzsebet (2012 Február 11)

Más topicokba is írtam egészen normális hozzászólásokat.


----------



## totherzsebet (2012 Február 11)

Na jó, lényegében szójátékokat játszottam.


----------



## totherzsebet (2012 Február 11)

De azt mindig a szabályoknak megfelelően.


----------



## totherzsebet (2012 Február 11)

Most már csak abban reménykedem, hogy nem ezután kell kivárni a 48 órát, hanem a regisztrációtól fogva számít.


----------



## totherzsebet (2012 Február 11)

Menten kiderül, ugyanis akárhogy is nézem, ez a 20. Szép jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

Ez a 2.


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

A 3.


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

Ha írok telik az idő


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

Telik bizony


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

Már a 6.-nál tartok


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

Rá kell szánni az időt


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

Még hogy gyors a válasz


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

*Hol szeretnéd használni a fejhallgatót?*


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

*Mennyi a fejhallgatóra szánt maximális összeg?*


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

Lesz ez még több is


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

Na ugye


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

Így jár aki olvasni szeret


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

Küzdhet a húsz hozzászólásért


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

De azért haladok


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

Még ha lassan is


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

Egyre közelebb


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

Érek a célhoz


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

Na mindjárt


----------



## zor1 (2012 Február 11)

Meg van


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

Az első hozzászólásom.


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

A 2. hozzászólásom.


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

A 3. hozzászólásom.


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

4.


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

és az 5.


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

6.


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

7.


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

8.


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

9.


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

10.


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

11.


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

12.


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

13.


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

már csak 6


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

15


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

16


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

17


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

18


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

19


----------



## marcikaa (2012 Február 11)

És végül a 20.!


----------



## szbardi (2012 Február 11)

rendben


----------



## szbardi (2012 Február 11)

123456


----------



## szbardi (2012 Február 11)

juhééé


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

Sziasztok! Csak beköszöntem:grin:


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

Miért kell a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

Általános iskolás harmadikos matek, magyar gyakorlókat keresnék.
Köszi szépen!


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

Még 16!:``:


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

Még 15!:33:


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

:656:


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

:!:
:razz:


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

Valaki válaszolhatna igazán.:12:


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

Helló!kiss


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

10\\m/


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

:11:


----------



## tyranthunter (2012 Február 11)

Udvozletem mindenkinek innen torontobol!


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

:444: igazából még élvezem is! Még 7


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

Tök vicces, hogy magammal kel társalognom.:ugras:


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

Üdvözletem innen Karcsáró:555:l!


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

Még 5!:88:


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

Még 3:8:


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

még 2!\\m/


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

Még 1:111:


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

Köszönet Katalinnak ehhez a remek lehetőséghez a 20 hozzászólás megszerzéséhez.:razz:


----------



## Zsuska76 (2012 Február 11)

Még egy ráadást!:4::656:\\m/:0::..::777::55:://:


----------



## erika880408 (2012 Február 11)

Biztos nem szóltál hozzá 20 -szor.


----------



## erika880408 (2012 Február 11)

Én már nem tudom hanyadiknál tartok sajnos.


----------



## erika880408 (2012 Február 11)

Én is köszönöm Katalinnak ezt a remek taktikát.


----------



## erika880408 (2012 Február 11)

4


----------



## erika880408 (2012 Február 11)

5


----------



## erika880408 (2012 Február 11)

6


----------



## silwershadow (2012 Február 11)

Nagyon köszönök mindent tőletek , imádom ezt a rengeteg sok könyvet !! Sok sok köszönet érte -nektek


----------



## erika880408 (2012 Február 11)

7


----------



## erika880408 (2012 Február 11)

8


----------



## erika880408 (2012 Február 11)

9


----------



## erika880408 (2012 Február 11)

10


----------



## erika880408 (2012 Február 11)

11


----------



## erika880408 (2012 Február 11)

12


----------



## erika880408 (2012 Február 11)

13


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Február 11)

*1*

1


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Február 11)

*2*

2


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Február 11)

*3*

3


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Február 11)

*4*

4


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Február 11)

*5*

5


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Február 11)

*6*

6


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Február 11)

*7*

7:444:


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Február 11)

*20*

megvan a húsz


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Február 11)

*íyx*

íyx


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Február 11)

*asd*

asd


----------



## sutee89 (2012 Február 11)

*44*

44


----------



## AnneShirley84 (2012 Február 12)

Akkor is számít, ha így egymás után irkálsz?


----------



## AnneShirley84 (2012 Február 12)

Szerintem az túl egyszerű lenne....


----------



## AnneShirley84 (2012 Február 12)

Vagy csak én voltam eddig ilyen becsületes nézelődő?? Majd kiderül


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

Hát egyrészt köszönöm, másrészt remélem tényleg nem lesz baj, ha olyanokat irkálok, aminek talán tényleg nem lesz értelme... xD


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

AnneShirley84 írta:


> Szerintem az túl egyszerű lenne....


Szerintem számít...


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

AnneShirley84 írta:


> Akkor is számít, ha így egymás után irkálsz?


Nem tudom, hogy hogyan tudják azt ellenőrizni, de mivel létezik a dupla poszt fogalma valszeg lehetséges, de itt nem hiszem. ^^


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

Na már csak 17 (vagyis 16) kell... xD


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

Abból nem lehet baj, ha vicceket posztolgatok, gondolom...


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

Wikipedia:-Én mindent tudok! Google:-Nekem mindenem megvan! Facebook:-Én mindenkit ismerek! Internet:-Nélkülem ti nem értek semmit! Áramszolgáltató:-Csakugyan???


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

Pistike kérdi az apjátol apu mijért mész a jégre mire erre az apa HAMERT fiam...


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

Honnan ismerheto fel az orosz mikrochip?Eleg messzirol!
( Pont ma láttam egy orosz klasszikust a színházban... Elég nyomasztóak az orosz művek :/ )


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

Két ivócimbora összefut:
- Haver, mész ma este valahová?
- Á, dehogy! Ki se mozdulok a kocsmából!


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

- Jean, mit tárcsáz a telefonon?
- Semmit uram, csak a figyelmét akarom felhívni.


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

Nemzetközi káromkodóversenyt rendeznek, az nyer, aki ismétlés nélkül a leghosszabb ideig tud káromkodni.
Kezd a francia, 1 perccel, majd jön az angol, ő 2 percig, az őt követő német 5 percig bírja. Végül bejön a magyar is, de megbotlik a cipőfűzőjében és elvágódik, mire éktelen káromkodásba kezd. Fél óra múlva abbahagyja, majd így szól:
- Elnézést, kezdhetem?


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

Pistike erősen dadog , ezért logopédushoz viszi az anyukája. A logopédus azt mondja a gyereknek:
- Mondd ki szép lassan, hogy ezer, először csak a felét!
Mire Pistike:
- Ö. ..ö … ötszáz.


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

Igor és Szása vesznek egy üveg vodkát.
Igor:
- Most a hátam mögé teszem a vodkát, és ha eltalálod, melyik kezemben van, akkor megisszuk, ha nem, akkor összetörjük és leszokunk. Na, melyik kezemben van?
Szása:
- Bal!
Igor:
- Gondolkozz, Szása! Gondolkozz!


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

-Valahányszor meglátom önt mosolyogni, asszonyom, mindig arra gondolok, hogy fel kellene csábítanom a lakásomra.
-Nocsak, nocsak! Ekkora nagy nőcsábász?
-Nem asszonyom, fogorvos vagyok.


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

Elmegyógyintézetben az egyik beteg sétál a folyosón és húz maga után egy madzagot. Odamegy hozzá az orvos és megkérdi tőle:
-Mondja, miért húzza maga után azt a madzagot?
Mire a beteg:
-Miért, toljam?


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

Egy férfi betelefonál a helyi rádióba:
-Jó napot! Találtam egy pénztárcát itt a főtéren egy padon. Van benne 1000 euró meg 100 ezer forint. Találtam még benne egy személyit is amin az áll, hogy Nagy András, lakcím: Kossuth Lajos utca 13. Na, szóval Nagy Andrásnak a Kossuth Lajos utca 13-ba küldeném a Bonbon, Köszönöm,hogy vagy nekem című számát!


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

Minek a rövidítése a HELP?
- Hozz Egy Liter Pálinkát!


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

Öreg bácsi megy a kivilágítatlan kerékpáron. Megállítja a rendőr, és így szól:
-Bátyám, ha nem ég a lámpa a biciklin, akkor tolni kell !
Mire az öreg: – Már kipróbáltam, akkor se ég!


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

- Hogy hívják az internetező szerzetest?
- Felhasználó barát.


----------



## rayedwards (2012 Február 12)

És az utolsó.


----------



## Aniszurf (2012 Február 12)

Sziasztok! én is gyűjtögetek..
és tessék egy nagyon szép idézet:

Ha van valami halhatatlan az emberben, az a röhögés. Onnan jön belőlünk, ahol nincs halál.
Müller Péter


----------



## Aniszurf (2012 Február 12)

Nem bűn az, ha boldogok vagyunk. Fél tucat gyakorlat és figyelmes hallás elegendő ahhoz, hogy az ember megvalósítsa a leglehetetlenebb álmait.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Aniszurf (2012 Február 12)

Boldogok azok, akik észreveszik a szépet olyan helyeken, ahol mások semmit sem látnak.
Camille Pissarro


----------



## Aniszurf (2012 Február 12)

Nincs megtévesztőbb dolog annál a szubjektív érzésnél, hogy az életünknek van értelme. Az egész olyan, mintha robogó gyorsvonaton ülne az ember: a sebesség kiragadja önnön világából, s mire tiltakoznék, kiderül, hogy már késő - robognia kell tovább.
Edmonde Charles-Roux


----------



## Aniszurf (2012 Február 12)

Isten útjai kifürkészhetetlenek, az enyéim nem mindig járhatóak.
Csontos Márta


----------



## gotdamn (2012 Február 12)

Aniszurf írta:


> Isten útjai kifürkészhetetlenek, az enyéim nem mindig járhatóak.
> Csontos Márta



Em már majdnem Chuck Norris-os volt


----------



## esztusonline (2012 Február 12)

sziasztok


----------



## esztusonline (2012 Február 12)

Mosolyogj a holnap rosszabb lesz a mánál


----------



## esztusonline (2012 Február 12)

Két ember között a legrövidebb út egy mosoly...


----------



## esztusonline (2012 Február 12)

Nem tudom kinél milyen idő van, de itt hó és hideg...


----------



## esztusonline (2012 Február 12)

két vámpír megy a sivatagban. Egyszer csak meglátnak egy csontvázat. Felkiált az egyik: jé. ropi!


----------



## esztusonline (2012 Február 12)

Jelen vagyok


----------



## simoneszter10 (2012 Február 12)

Neked adtam a szemem, hogy láss,
Neked adtam a szívem, hogy szeress.
Most már tudsz szeretni?


----------



## simoneszter10 (2012 Február 12)

,,Bírnod kell,akkor is amikor mindenki bánt,
Bírnod kell,ha az élet Téged meggyaláz,
Ne add fel,ha minden kötél szakad,
Hinned kell,csak légy Te mindig önmagad...."


----------



## simoneszter10 (2012 Február 12)

"Nem az az igazi fájdalom amitől könnyes lesz a szem,
hanem az mit magunkban hordunk,titokban csendesen!"


----------



## simoneszter10 (2012 Február 12)

"Az ember egy napon rádöbben arra,hogy az életben igazán semmi sem fontos.
Sem pénz,sem hatalom,sem előrejutás,csak az,hogy szeresse őt valaki igazán!"


----------



## simoneszter10 (2012 Február 12)

"Talán semmi sincs szebb a világon,mint találni egy embert,
akinek lelkében nyugodtan letehetjük szívünk titkait,akiben megbízunk,
akinek kedves arca elűzi lelkünk bánatát,akinek egyszerű jelenléte elég,
hogy vidámak és nagyon boldogok legyünk."


----------



## simoneszter10 (2012 Február 12)

,,Emlékezz....Ne bánd meg azt amit tettél,mert amikor megtetted akkor BOLDOG voltál."


----------



## simoneszter10 (2012 Február 12)

"Csalódni kell hogy boldogok lehessünk,
Gyűlölni tudni hogy újból szeressünk.
Kell tudni zokogni meg sírni,
Valakit megunni aztán visszahívni.
Csalódni százszor, csalódni ezerszer,
Hogy boldogok lehessünk egyetlen egyszer!"


----------



## simoneszter10 (2012 Február 12)

"Minden nap megszűnik valami amiért az ember szomorkodik,
de minden nap születik valami új amiért érdemes élni és küzdeni!"


----------



## simoneszter10 (2012 Február 12)

"El kell bírjuk terheink, mert elvesznek szép perceink.
És mindig mennünk kell tovább, egy életen és sorson át."


----------



## simoneszter10 (2012 Február 12)

„A szerelem és a könny édestestvér,
nincs olyan szerelem, mely egy könnyet sem ér.
Aki sohasem sírt az sohasem szeretett,
mert a szerelem és a könny,
egy napon született.”


----------



## huszakl (2012 Február 12)

Hello ! Szegeden most is esik a már leesett 50 cm mellé.


----------



## huszakl (2012 Február 12)

Elanor78 írta:


> Szép estét! Budapesten rengeteg hó esett tegnap!



Hello ! Szegeden most is esik a már leesett 50 cm mellé.


----------



## erad.1224 (2012 Február 12)

köszönöm


----------



## erad.1224 (2012 Február 12)

köszi nagyon jó


----------



## adamlee1994 (2012 Február 12)

*w*

Sziasztok!


----------



## adamlee1994 (2012 Február 12)

Épp azon vagyok, hogy összejöjjön a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## adamlee1994 (2012 Február 12)

Azokat a témákat már lezárták ahol ezt könnyen megtudtam vna tenni


----------



## adamlee1994 (2012 Február 12)

Úgyhogy elnézéseteket kérem, hogy ideírkálok..


----------



## adamlee1994 (2012 Február 12)

Egyébként az oldal nagyon bejön


----------



## adamlee1994 (2012 Február 12)

Már körülnéztem


----------



## adamlee1994 (2012 Február 12)

Eddig mindent megtaláltam ami kell nekem


----------



## adamlee1994 (2012 Február 12)

Remélem ez a jövőben is így lesz


----------



## adamlee1994 (2012 Február 12)

Ha mégsem akkor majd írok a kérésekhez


----------



## adamlee1994 (2012 Február 12)

És valaki majd biztos feltölti


----------



## adamlee1994 (2012 Február 12)

Mégegyszer elnézéseteket kérem


----------



## adamlee1994 (2012 Február 12)

Amiért itt írkálok szinte értelmetlenül


----------



## adamlee1994 (2012 Február 12)




----------



## adamlee1994 (2012 Február 12)

Már lassan összejön a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## adamlee1994 (2012 Február 12)

Mégegyszer bocsi


----------



## adamlee1994 (2012 Február 12)

Kellemes időtöltést!


----------



## adamlee1994 (2012 Február 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 12)

ok


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 12)

ez igen


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 12)

halihó


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 12)

Ja


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 12)

Mi


----------



## gergoe.geo (2012 Február 12)

* [SIZE=+3]Majora, a technokrata[/SIZE] *

Szomszédunk. Negyvenéves, zömök és fürge svájci mérnök. Lehetne német, finn, belga vagy akármi. A rendőr köszön néki. És hogy visong alatta a kurva! Mert Majorát Hasszán király hozatta. Ha olajat keresni megy ki a sivatagba, a vízcsapot, a villanyt s tévéjét nyitva hagyja. Konyak-gyűrűktől rácsos az éjjeliszekrénye s a könyv, melyet Lilitől kapott kölcsön egy éve. Csak csekket ír és műszert olvas. Többször magához unszolt bennünket. Ittunk. Unalma is halálos. A technokrata marha! századunk ideálja! A hercegnő okádni akart, mikor meglátta. Új luxuskocsijával és teljes sebességgel hajtott ki tegnap. Közben az erkélyeket nézte: hogy látják-e kocsiját? A kapunál levágta egy kiskutya két lábát. Meg se fordult. Hiába csapod agyon. Mit érsz el, ha megszabadulsz tőle? Gyilkosaink spermája úszik a levegőben. _(Tanger, 1978)_


----------



## gergoe.geo (2012 Február 12)

* [SIZE=+3]Koldusdal[/SIZE] *

Étlen, szomjan, megköpdösve s kizárva, sántán, bénán, süketen és vakon járunk koldusdalunkkal házról-házra jeges télidőn s izzó nyárnapon. Ágyunk a kő, a könny a feleségünk, borunk az árok, ételünk a sár, de néhanap egy boldog házhoz érünk, hol a szakácsnő bő moslékra vár. Ilyenkor csak zabálunk és böfögve iszunk és aztán, sok veszett bolond, bénán bokázunk s elmondjuk röhögve, hogyan rohadt le orrunkról a csont. De ha oly házhoz érünk, hol kidobnak, s ahol kenyér helyett szitkot kapunk: onnan némán megyünk el, de titokban a falra egy keresztet mázolunk. Tovább megyünk a végtelen világnak s megdöglünk egyszer egy vén csűr alatt, a férgek undorodva megzabálnak, de a kereszt a házon ott marad. S egy lámpátlan, vad téli éjszakában lesz egy barátunk még, ki arra tart, megáll a háznál, körbe járja, megáll megint s fölgyújtja majd. _(Grác, 1933 január 31)_
_
_


----------



## gergoe.geo (2012 Február 12)

* [SIZE=+3]Az emigránsok szesztinája[/SIZE] *

Mint lázálom koholta szörnyű lépcső, hová lazult, rogyott inakkal érünk, mint napszámos térdének grófi lépcső, kérvényt vivőnek síma márványlépcső: ilyen nekünk e naptalan külország. Mert lépcső ez, tüdőt fogyasztó lépcső, nyomortanyák szagától ólmos lépcső, hol tört kóróként szikkad lelkem álma és nem kísér, csak vak remények álma s a tébolyult vitáktól zengő lépcső, hol fuldoklom, de nem találok pártot, ahol nem ütnek egymás ellen pártot. Magadban lelj, mint Dante tette, pártot, mert fullasztó ködökbe visz e lépcső s a rothadás megrágott minden pártot, de bimbódzó szívek várják a pártot s a messzi célt, mit egykor még elérünk. Tolladdal pótold a hazát s a pártot, s önnön válladra vedd a képzelt pártot, mert zord habokra hányt hajó az ország, s kiáltó hangot tőled vár az ország, mely elvesztett hitet, reményt és pártot, s hol hőseink meg vértanúink álma tótágast áll mint délibábok álma. Konok legyen s töretlen lelkünk álma, és százszor kezdjük, hogyha kell, a pártot, mert szennybe-vérbe fúlt az ember álma, és nincs vígasz, csak új remények álma, mely égbe visz mint Jákobot a lépcső. Sziklán fakadjon mint titánok álma, sarjadjon és viruljon lelkünk álma, amíg a nép, ha hozzá majd elérünk megrázkódik, mint hogyha dróthoz érünk, hogy felderengjen szik mezőid álma és meglássunk, gyászodban özvegy ország, ki csak leszel, de nem voltál az ország. Mert csak szívünkben áll, ha áll az ország s emlékünk szürkül mint a vakok álma, s messzebb kerülünk tőled, távol ország, harcolni gyenge, szólni gyáva ország, hol vén gazok koholnak úri pártot. De bús kadarka ízed, drága ország édesebb nékünk mint minden más ország, s lettél bár lépcső, csizma-rúgta lépcső, úr és lakáj lábának könnyű lépcső, te vagy nekünk a hatalom s az ország, s a mérleg, mely megméri, mennyit érünk, ha élve-halva majd öledbe érünk. Ajkunk remeg, mikor nevedhez érünk s betegeid mi vagyunk, beteg ország, mert nedvadó mélységedig nem érünk – te vagy kórházunk, fáradt testünk álma és gyógyszerünk, mely nélkül mit sem érünk, míg egyszer, elborulva célhoz érünk és nem kell majd suttogva ütni pártot, mivel te adsz vígaszt, hazát és pártot, ha kél a nap, melyet tán még megérünk, s e vén, kanyargó szállodai lépcső kigyúl mint reggel rózsafényű lépcső. Ajánlás:​ Szállj, szesztinám, egyhangú, szomjú lépcső, hirdesd a bujdosóknak: hazaérünk, hirdesd: virrad az új remények álma, és meglátunk, bolyongók boldog álma, piros pipacsú, kenyér-szagú ország,  szikkadt mezőjű örök Magyarország! _(Párizs, 1939)_


----------



## gergoe.geo (2012 Február 12)

* [SIZE=+3]József Attila temetése[/SIZE] *

Nem hívlak már. Jól tetted így, Attila: kamasz szemed és fonnyadt bajuszod hadd pihenjen örökre itt a lila domboldalon s szétroncsolt, lecsukott szembogarad ne nézze többé fájón, mint járnak úri fogatok lucsok úton s a pernye hogy esőz a gyáron s miként lesz mindig másé az öröm – mert különös nép lakozik e tájon, a kisbírónak előre köszön, s kész dáridón urát hogy felköszöntse, míg lőre-borba fúl az ős közöny – hiába volt a versek vér-özönje, testednek jobb már, hogyha így rohad: e kornál nem durvább a föld göröngye, és nem keményebb a tehervonat vaskereke Babits Mihály szívénél. Mert görcs, bolond görcs lett a gondolat vak városunkban, mely reszketve él még, de új vezér felé görbed a háta, vagy dunyhái alatt kushad, míg éjfél után az őrület csapatja járja, s felbérelt, hitvány, fokosos bitangok garázdálkodnak szerteszét s a gyáva polgár lapul. Fúhattál riadót undornak, félelemnek és közönynek – becsapott, hogy ne sírj, a kiadód, azt mondta: tőled kétszer annyi könyvet adott el, mint amennyit eladott, s mikor rájöttél, nem tudtad a könnyet elfojtani – mert nem volt olvasód, nem kellettél! Álirodalom kellett, buta regények s szemét darabok kellettek nálunk, amíg a lehelet lassan kifogyott tüdődből s a póz, a drága, a csibészes, mit mint gyermek hordtál, lehullt, és agyonkínozott fejedben az őrület vert tanyát. Mostohaapád űzött, a kopott vén Államgép – de szerető anyád is volt, a Haza, és talán ezért nem volt otthonod s bútoros szobák közt csavarogtál, havi negyvenért, és kávéházak füstös páholyában ültél, kit senki nem hív és nem ért. De most elmentél s mint golyót a fában hagytad szívünkben minden szavadat, s oly messze vagy tőlünk, túl a halálban, hogy bennünk csak a borzalom maradt, meg napjaink sötét gyászmenete, míg felzokogunk, európaiak a sok turáni közt e fekete földön. Aludj hát; aludj: víz meg ég nem volt még lágyabb és kékebb, mint e bús délutánon. Aludj a holt vidék ölén, hol nincsen híre Dózsa Györgynek. Aludj, mint Vörösmarty és Vitéz! Aludj, mert jobb nem élni itt e földek között, hol fáradt zsellér izzad nyáron s a téli szél tört ablakokon zörget, hol szolgáknak már nyakkendő a járom és német szolgabírát hoz az út, ki csizmában hág sírodra s fejfádról lelopja majd a vérszín koszorút. _(Budapest, 1937)_
_
_


----------



## gergoe.geo (2012 Február 12)

* [SIZE=+3]Buonaparte Ajaccióban, 1785[/SIZE] *

Tizenöt éves lettem. Nagy családi ünnepség volt. Anyám borral kínált, Elisa tortát hozott be, míg bátyám Guiseppe, kiből nápolyi királyt csináltam később, ezt súgta fülembe: – „Ginevra néni rólad kérdezett. Iskolásoknak délidőben félfrank. Próbáld ki. Nagy, intenzív élvezet. Nesze öt centimes.” A néni tíz házra lakott tőlünk. Ismertük, mert anyánk barátnőihez tartozott s gyakran jött haboskávéra. Jókedvű, nyalánk, vastag asszony, szíves a kicsinyekhez. Gyűjteni kezdtem a centimeket, miket tejre s péterfillérre kaptam. Egy nyári délben, rettentő meleg napon, peckesen lementem az utcán a nénihez. Most felnőtté leszek! Kopogtam. – „Jöjj be!” hallatszott távolról. Ginevra néni az ágyon hevert áttetsző, csipkés ingben és csak éppen futó pillantást vetett reám, mert regényt olvasott. Sapkámmal kezemben álltam s meghajtottam magam. Ilyen meghajlást tőlem nem kapott apósom, Ferenc császár sem. „Jöjj ide, szivem, és számold le az éjjeliszekrényre apródat.” Majd utasítást adott, hogyan készítsem el a limonádét. – „Jól van a mama?” s megsímogatott. Behoztam. – „Ülj mellém, Napóleonka! Hányadik vagy az osztályban? Igyál. Szép gyöngytyúkotok hogy van? Megettétek! Kedvencem, Paolina mit csinál? Vetkezz, fiam”, szólt és közben feltolta ingét nyakáig. Hasa hófehér széles mezőnynek tűnt mint hadvezérek előtt a sík, még üres csatatér. Lent az erdőcske, hol a tartalékot s a tűzérséget kell elrejtenem. Köldöke nagylyuk mint a fürdőteknő lefolyója. – „Bújj mellém, gyermekem, ne lopd a napot.” Combja közé húzott, de baljából mégse engedte el a szerelmi regényt. Jobbja ölemben keresgélt. – „Nem találom”, nevetett, „aprócska még.” De aztán csak elkapta. Hatalmas keblei fülem felett hintáztak, zajló tengeren a bóják, ő meg faromat fogta s mozgatott. Megizzadtam. Kurta gyönyörűség volt, és korántsem oly intenzív, ahogy Giuseppe bátyám ígérte. Utána megpaskolta arcomat kedvesen s eltolt. Míg öltözködtem, hozzám fordult: – „Íly hőségben se neked, se nekem nem ér ez meg fél frankot. Számold vissza felét s vásárolj cukorkát belőle Paolinkának. Fogyassz sok osztrigát, hogy huncutkád megnövekedjék tőle. Kagyló, pacal, rák, sonka: mind igen jó. Ha kinőtt néked, jöjj el, hogy megnézzem.” Az ágyból csókra nyújtotta kacsóját, és elmerült a szerelmi regényben. Hazafelé nagyon elszontyolodtam. Most tömhetem magamat osztrigával. S ha mégsem nő meg? Őrmester leszek s megtoldom sok-sok győzelmes csatával. _(Budapest, 1937)_


----------



## gergoe.geo (2012 Február 12)

* [SIZE=+3]Óda Sztálin hetvenedik születésnapjára[/SIZE] *

Tengerből kelt dzsin! mélységek haragja! az égre fröcskölsz örvényt, iszapot, s mindünk jövőjét zárnád a palackba, melyet kezed a vízbe visszadob. Homlokod új középkor kapuboltja, hadaid állnak már a bolt alatt. Nincsen közöttük, csak született szolga, hírből sem tudják, mi a gondolat. Tudósaid: bolondok, szélütött nép, mely pókhálón leng s piszkál ósdi port; gazdászaid rendszered egyszülöttjét kendőzgetik, az örökös nyomort. Írógárdád: hízelgők, csepűrágók, barátaid: merev lakájsereg, s rothadt Bizáncodhoz festőid sárból és vérből kevernek arany hátteret. Gigász, kit szült – ó végzetes hatalmak bal frigye – ész és gonosz akarat, népek foglára, ki egy forradalmat fojtottál meg markodban egymagad. Hőseit haláltáborokba zártad, avagy tarkón lövetted – de elébb megpökted őket és csizmádról sárral tapostad mindük eleven szemét, s hulláik hegyén egyre feljebb hágva – joviálisan s csupa nyugalom – nézel országod roppant mocsarára, rettentő kőszirt! szörnyű hatalom! Kénkövet fúvó, pokoli lidérced e század lápjából magasra nyúlt: gigantikusabb Dzsingisznél, merészebb Attilánál s gyilkosabb mint Timúr. Halálodat olyan vadul kívánom s hívom, hogy szinte beleszakadok. S látlak dácsádban vagy kremli szobádon, ahogy sétálgatsz fel-le magad ott. Hirtelen felbuksz – szívszélhűdést kaptál – s magaddal rántasz asztalt, huzatot. Aludttejképű őrhad – egész kaptár – szalad be s néz: „No csak, elutazott.” Vagy májad vélem látni s rajta rákot. Egy ércsomón tenyészik a fekély. „Most, most” – súgom –, „még egy perc és elrágott s nincs szer, mely felsegél.” S ábrándozom, hogy láthatatlan lettem, futok – repítsen hajó, gyorsvonat –: hálószobád homályán érlek tetten s átrágom torkodat. Milliók vannak így. Ma sem kívánok mást, mint hogy halj meg, ki e föld átka vagy s alvadt vértömbökből épült Bizáncod ne éljen túl, ó Konstantin, te Nagy. _(Budapest, 1949)_


----------



## gergoe.geo (2012 Február 12)

Faludy György versei


----------



## gergoe.geo (2012 Február 12)

* [SIZE=+3]Recski est[/SIZE] *

Leoltották a villanyt. A többség alszik. Gyertek a szalmazsákra, Dosztál, Vér, Nyeste, Berzsenyi, Sipos, Györgyey, Egri, B. Rácz, Földváry, Csendes, Gábori, Garamvölgyi! Lehet-e kezdeni? Magas kémények mellett ül így egy raj kísértet. Jó, hogy szellemet nem mi idézünk egyedül: Görgey a Monte Christó-t mondja ott éjről éjre, és Czebe húsz árnyéknak a Toscából fütyül. Mit kívántok? Plátóról, Erazmusról beszéljek? Einsteinről szóljon Nyeste? Plótinosz istenét mutassam be, az Egyet? Melyik tudja betéve Jónás könyvét? a Toldit? Mindegy, hogy ki beszél. Mindegy! S nem baj, hogy ülve is majdnem összeestek: kezdjük, s mindjárt erőre kapunk az esteli agytornától. A szellem megmozdítja a testet: Európa hány ezer év óta keresi e titkot! Plátót mondjam? Csuklóm, térdem elvásott, üres léggömb a gyomrom; oly jó, hogy veletek vagyok, akik segíttek, védtek s jobban vigyáztok reám, mint magatokra. Egy egész keveset tudok most én is adni. S szerelmemet, mely nappal – csepp csepp után, éreztem – kicsordult s összegyűlt bennem. Estére tartály vagyok, amely megpattan, ha tartalmát nem osztom most észrevétlenül szét köztetek. S mit mondjak néktek a Lakomáról? Könnyű a dolgom, mert hány rejtett forrás fakad ilyenkor az emberben! Kedvem fáklyája lángol; levetkezett kígyóbőr mélyen gégém alatt a testem. Ez volnék én? Eldobtam minden terhet, s nehezebb lettem. Milyen reális és tömör az immateriális! A világ transzcendensebb, semhogy képzeltem volna. S az érzéki gyönyör itt vibrál a fejemben. Ki nem érti a leckét? Boldogság, hogy így élek vagy halok köztetek. Egyszerre lett itt kínzóbb s gyönyörűbb a mindenség. Megérte a tanulság? Avagy nem érte meg? _(Recsk, 1951)_


----------



## gergoe.geo (2012 Február 12)

* [SIZE=+3]Még egy beszélgetés[/SIZE] *

Még egy beszélgetés; sosem fogy szavunk; az évek víg szele tarkóm mögött; még egy versem, hogy telefirkáljalak vele; s a kergetődzés; Szent Tamásnak hódolsz; most Plátó érdekel; előtted futok vagy utánad; nem érsz el vagy nem érlek el; az ég ott fenn még csupa csillag; ösvényünk itt lenn csupa illat; és a boldogság mennyei parfümjét nem gyűjtöm flaskába: jaj annak, aki megtalálja, jó annak, aki keresi. _(New York, 1968)_


----------



## gergoe.geo (2012 Február 12)

* [SIZE=+3]Ave Luna, morituri te salutant[/SIZE] *

_Kaáli Nagy Györgynek_​ 
* [SIZE=+2]1. A hold dicsérete[/SIZE] *
​ Ha csak hold volnál, nem vennélek észre, ha csak fény volnál, ugatnék reád, de zöld vagy és liliomillatod van és sárga vagy és áttetsző és véres és nemcsak égitest vagy és nemcsak fény, de fényjel és nemcsak jel, de jelkép és nemcsak kép, de képzet és útitárs e kurta kiránduláson, mint a fű, a füst, a fák, a körmeim. Gyermek kezemmel kapdostam utánad, rejtelmes, ezüst fétis, felhők batiszt szoknyái közt gurultál elejtett, fényes tallér, lisztet őröltél nagyapám malmára, teheneire meg a temetőre, malomkő a magasban. Hány kép meg metafóra röppentyűjével ünnepeltelek, telihold, ifjúságom szemafórja, Ofélia kibomlott, őrült melle a mennyei patakban, márvány metszésű óra, ki beleszerettél a hónapokba s eldobtad hitvány mutatóidat, transzcendentális angyalsegg opálja, amikor rátelepszik az égi árnyékszékre, a kamaszkölyök Herkules heréje, midőn mamája púderozza, mielőtt a lányokhoz engedi. Óriáspók, hálódba fontad nékem Pannónia, Toszkána, az Île-de France s Cornwall dombjait vízparton, réten, parkban, erdők mélyén, balkonokon, hajókon és Amár lőréses, rézveres tornyán a marokkói sivatagban a dűnék zsúfolt tevepúpjai fölött: te sakkoztál szeretőim mezítlen testével – én csak kibiceltem néktek – s ha túl közel hajoltál feltámasztott combjukhoz, lábfejükkel könnyedén meglendítettek, mert én mindig elfecsegtem mindegyiknek, hogy a szerelem piros labdája vagy, és még Ánákreón s Theokritosz dobott az ég vizébe. Hadihajókon, Száipánon, Táráwán mindig szemembe céloztál kegyetlen reflektoroddal: – álltam vagy futottam az éjszakában, feketén szivárgó agyonlőtt források s még eleven szökőkutak között higany-girlandjaiddal meztelen s verejtéktől cseppköves mellemen: – s hogy ragyogtál a háború után a Fifth Avenue meg Budapest felett, kerek, kövér ezüstponty, néztem, hogyan lebegsz s rakod ikrádat a Tejút árkába és reménykedni kezdtem, mennyei kocsmacégér, a konstellációk kitartó asztaltársaságai – ki-ki a törzshelyén – még ott ülnek mögötted minden este; az enyimek Ukrajnában szóródtak szét vagy Auschwitz kéményein keresztül menekültek, aki maradt, azt szétverték s lecsukták. A recski tábor fogda-ablakán hét meg hét rács volt s túl az ablakon kettős szögesdrót és még két szögesdrót s a dróton túl a kékróka fenyőfák a halál árnyai: – beleálltam merev staniolodba és azt képzeltem, hogy sugaraid transzmissziós szíján, az égi Jákob létrán, millió összefolyt sínpárodon már felhúzol magadhoz az öröklét ezüst körszínházába – de Sztálin meghalt s engem itthagyott. Szeretném, hogyha úgy látnálak most is, mint negyven év előtt, ahogy lassan felbukkantál a görbe tölgyfák tövében, rőtszakállú törpe s lennél még egyszer vérnarancs, cipó, léggömb, eszményi sajt, kerek tükör, ki meglógsz egy szappanhabos pofával, de nem panaszkodom: – hűségesen kísértél át a Fertő lápján fel Bécsig, Párizsig, La Pazba, Rióba, onnan Londonig, Máltába és most harmadszor át a tengeren s megvolnál otthon is: – novemberben, tavaly, New Jerseyben kiléptem Hamza Bandi csupa könyv, csupa zene, csupa szympozion házának üvegajtaján s pihegtem a boldogságtól, ahogy néztelek az égbolt aszfaltfényű ágain, ezüst almám az őszi kert felett fagyott almám az őszi kert felett. Akkor már tudtam, hogy elérnek hozzád vagy inkább, hogy druszádat érik el, az égitestet, a velünk keringő bolygót, 384 000 kilométerre, az objektív Holdat, magát a Holdat, amely nem legenda, hipnózis, játék, mágia, szorongás, istenség, emlék s annyi minden, mint te, a való Holdat, mely fenn jár az égen, melynek nem vagyok részese, mint néked, ki bennem élsz s nélkülem nem is volnál – elérik hát a Holdat, tűnődtem és örültem, hogy életemben érik el s hogy téged is megtarthatlak magamnak oltári szentségnek az éj s a vénség fekete kupolája alatt az űr brutális kriptájában halotti mécsesemnek.


----------



## gergoe.geo (2012 Február 12)

* [SIZE=+2]2. Meghódítása[/SIZE] *

Heuréka, kiáltott Árkhimédesz a kádban és egy nagy ugrással kinn termett az utcán, hírül adni Szürákúszá lakóinak, hogy minden vízbe mártott test annyit veszt súlyából, mint satöbbi; – „föld! föld!” kiáltott az árbockosárból reggel kettő tájt az ügyeletes matróz: irgalmas Szűzanyám, hát mégis ő mondta jól, a kapitány, a hebrencs, az izzadt képű, nagypofájú hajcsár, az ál-keresztény, ál-talján zsidák! megúsztatása holnap elmarad! e lapos part a kincses India! – s most hatvan éve, hogy pezsgett a lég, amikor Wilbur Wright Párizsba ért! parkokban, kertekben meg a Boisban tenyérnyi gyepcsíkon biplánok álltak, kockás nadrágban és szalmakalapban soha-fel-nem-serdülő kamaszok dolgoztak rajtuk éjjel: most is érzem karbidlámpáik meg a vér szagát, vonalzókból s botokból eszkabáltak vázat s a szárnyhoz nagynénjük szoknyáját s a szállodai karszékhuzatot lopták el; és hogy krákogtak, köhögtek motorjaik s míly indiánüvöltés harsant az égre, hogyha csúf szöcskéik átugrottak néhány bokor fölött! később fák jöttek, templomtornyok, dombok, az Alpok, a La Manche, az óceán. „Hold, Hold!” gondoltam, míg a képernyőnél vártam a nagy bravúrt (mi volt ehhez Kolumbus, Blériot!) s a kommentátort hallgattam, aki elmondta és modellen is mutatta: hol, hogy, mikor bújik ki majd a gépből Armstrong, aztán Aldrin s ha leléptek a létráról, hova hány yardra mennek, fényképeznek, zsákolnak holdtalajt, hány font ballasztot, nylont, szeizmográfot hagynak a Holdon – s mert a közvetítés még késett, rákapcsolt az űrhajózás utópiáira, összekeverte Árisztárkhoszt Lukiánosszal, Számoszt Számoszátával, Küránónak mondta Cyranót s végül is tudtunkra adta, hogy ünnepelhetünk, mivel e történelmi pillanatban az emberiség a Hold-korba ért. Erudícióját még háromszor adta tudtunkra újra és újra, amikor nagyvégre feltűnt a Hold sivatagos tájképe a fekete égkoronggal s az Eagle vicinális jellegű kontúrja groteszk kályha-lábain, aztán Armstrong fantomhoz hasonló áttetsző alteste, utána Aldrin s tipegtek már, majd jártak, fényképeztek program szerint, hibátlanul, precízen, ahogy bemondták, mintha csak bizarr tornagyakorlatot mutatnának be barbár maszkokban; s a fiatalok mocorogni kezdtek a képernyőnél, rágyújtottak, vihogtak: – ez a kettő húsz perce császkál már és még mindig nem történik semmi, egyetlen lövés sem dördült el, vontatott a rendezés, elég volt, láttuk, megtörtént, az ember a Holdba ért, a győztes technika s a grandiózus unalom jegyében. De én kitartottam az öregekkel a televíziónál; ásítoztunk s reménykedtünk, hogy most talán ezegyszer Hitler s Sztálin után, Rotterdám, Belgrád, Oradour, Coventry, Katyin, Auschwitz, Varsó s Drezda után, Budapest, Dallas, Memphis meg Chicago és Prága után, Nikita Hruscsov s Lyndon Johnson után akad valami, aminek örülhetünk, amit megünnepelhetünk, s hogy házainkból, hol az iszonyat madárkarmai kapargatják az ablaküveget, ámokfutó, hosszú főutcáinkról, nyolcpályás, pompás autóútjainkról, hol hatvanöt mérfölddel hajthatunk a boldogtalanságba, merészen ívelt betonhídjainkról, melyek szemétdombokat kötnek össze, szép tájainkról, melyek elmerülnek reklámjaik mögött, a nylonrongyba öltözött erdőkből, zsírpapírba csomagolt hegytetőkről s az óceánról, mely trilliónyi zápfog-tarajával nemhogy hajóink kátrányát s a gyárak ürülékét, de ódivatú és hatástalan kotonjainkat sem tudja megrágni – akárhonnét felnézhetünk a Holdra s megnyalhatjuk szájunk szélét: te is megvoltál, édes, megvoltál még nekünk, amikor az ágy kirohadt alólunk. Ünnepelnék, de kit? A két vakmerő űrhajóst s Collinsot, ki most ott kering felettük, ünneplik majd méltón, ha visszatérnek a Földre; és ha van elég eszük s nyugdíjba mennek, mához harminc évre is lesz mit aprítaniok a tejbe; a történelem könyvébe arany betűkkel jegyzik fel a nevüket és az arany betűk ragyogni fognak, föltéve, ám meg nem engedve, hogy ötven év múlva is lesznek még könyvek s lesz történelem. Háromszoros hurrá a legénységnek! de ki a kapitány, ki itt az Árisztárkhosz, a Kolumbus, a Wright, a Blériot? üdv hát nekik, akik a rakétákat alkották, a pioníroknak is, meg a V2 tervezőinek, hozsánna őnekik, akik a termonukleáris bombák bokáira rakéta-szárnyakat kötöttek, hogy repülni tudjanak ország s ország között, bolygó s bolygó között, hozsánna őnekik, kik reaktorok betonpincéiben kitenyésztették nékünk a tudomány ganajából a pusztulás halványlila gombáit, kik legyártották és házhoz szállítják a mustárgáz hév fűszerét utolsó salátánkhoz, kik kőkorszakbeli ösztöneink ellen az anthtrax hószín fioláit ajánlják nyugtatónak, kik tyúkeszű vezetőink markába nyomták a táv-vezényléses halál csengőgombját, hogy játszanak vele s akik, mert tébolyult ámokfutásunk még mindig messze, messze elmarad a technika csodái mögött, a lökhajtás Niagaráját szerelték be a valagunk alá, hozsánna őnekik, ma este ők is velünk ünnepelnek, azaz ünnepeltetik magukat szerényen, ahogy mérnökökhöz illik, kik nem a dicsőségért, de fixumért és prémiumokért dolgoznak közköltségen, akik a „hadi” jelzőt mesterségük neve előtt diszkréten elfelejtik s akiknek életét civil ruhás rendőrök őrzik, jobban, mint a takarítónőket vagy engem, ha New Yorkban sétálni megyünk este – ma este ők is velünk ünnepelnek, de ők tudják: ez nem bemutató, nem is főpróba, hanem őrült ugrás a semmibe; a többi látványosság a tapsoló tömegnek, cirkuszi bravúr, melyhez az űrhajósokat léptették fel légibohócokul. A helyszíni közvetítésnek vége – a kommentátorok elmagyarázzák, hogy Armstrongot, Aldrint és Collinsot vesztegzár alá veszik idelenn húsz napra, hátha bacillusokat hoztak magukkal, a holdtalajt pedig tudósaink megvizsgálják, mivel váltig remélik, hogy e kövekből a világmindenség titkát sütik ki – aztán a bemondók az eseményt méltatják meg a békét emlegetik sűrűbben, mint Hernando Cortez szokta Jézus Krisztust – ne higgyetek nekik! a technokrácia hírverői csalnak s hazudnak a halál főmérnökei, tudják ők jól, hogy nincsenek a Holdban bacillusok; bacilluskultúrává az ő fejükben vált a tudomány s a technika, tudják ők jól, hogy a Hold köveibe nincsen beírva semmi s fütyülnek ők a mindenség titkára (a mindenség nem tartozik a kormány ügykörébe) és pöknek ők a Hold szikláira (melyik vezérkar ad sziklára pénzt?) más kell nekik: plutóniumot vagy uránt keresnek, miből bombákat lehet gyártani, avagy rakétakilövőhelyet keresnek tán éppen a Nyugalom Tengerén, egy jóval szebbet, mint amelyről Hitler s Sztálin valaha álmodott, s ha megtalálják az alkalmas krátert, berendezik s megcélozzák a Föld egyik felét, amíg pár év múlva a májbajos, ólompofájú, izzadt tenyerű párttitkárok néhány Lenin-rend és tarkónlövés segítségével kicsikarják a szovjet hold-hajót s berendezik a lőállást az Árnyak Tengerén s megcélozzák a Föld másik felét a Holdról, ahogy már régen megcéloztak minket a Földről s ahogyan mi is megcéloztuk őket a Holdról meg a Földről, mert köztünk az ellentét óriási, de tébolyunk közös – ám, hogyha nem akad plutónium vagy a kilövőhely nagyon költséges, úgy izgalmuk hamarost lelohad az űrhajózás, a Hold, a természet meg a mindenség titkai iránt – Hallgass el! a képernyőn von Braun arcéle látszik, interjút ad, de nem néz fel reánk, tán attól fél, hogy szeme elárulja, de mi az, ami árulnivaló még akad rajta? megfontoltan beszél, erős az álla, az orra szép, ajka körül öröm: ez nem látja soha a farkastorkú homály körgallérját a vállain – – – hitvány eszközzé fajultunk kezükben és nincs mit tennünk: ellenük a strichnín vigasztalás csupán s nem védelem – – – s mégis: gyilkosaimat sosem untam annyira, ahogy ezeket unom, az ellenember inkarnációját, az űrhajós gorillát, az öngyilkos gorillát, a szkizofrén gorillát, ki a determinizmus ítéletét jön végrehajtani, aki lekergeti torzszülött fajtánkat a Föld kérgéről, mit az nem tűr tovább – hallgasd hát Caesart, ő a győzelem, de amit mond, azt nem gondolja ő és amit gondol, azt nem mondja ki, meghódította a Holdat s elpusztítja a Földet, ne hallgasd őt, rúgd szét az undok televíziót, fojtsd torkára a szót – szabadságodból ennyi még maradt: fuss ki a kertbe, szagold meg a fákat, idd meg a füveket, simogasd meg a hold ezüst haját. _(Toronto, 1969 nyarán)_


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

*NINCS SEMMI ÚJSÁG*

Egyik délután a budapesti köztemető 27. parcellájának 14. sírhelyén nagy robajjal feldőlt a közel hárommázsás gránitobeliszk. Rögtön utána kettényílt a sír, és föltámadt az ott nyugvó halott, név szerint Hajduska Mihályné született Nobel Stefánia (1827-1848).
Az obeliszkre idő koptatta betűkkel rá volt vésve a férje neve is; ő azonban, nem tudni, miért, nem támadt föl.
A borongós időjárás miatt csak kevesen tartózkodtak a temetőben, de akik meghallották a robajlást, odagyűltek. Addigra a fiatalasszony már leverte magáról a göröngyöket, fésűt kért kölcsön, megfésülködött.
Egy gyászfátyolos nénike megkérdezte, hogy érzi magát.
Köszöni, jól, mondta Hajduskáné.
Nem szomjas-e, érdeklődött egy taxisofőr.
Most nem vágyik inni, válaszolta a volt halott.
Amilyen pocsék ez a pesti víz, jegyezte meg a sofőr, neki se volna kedve inni.
Hogy mi baja a pesti víznek, kérdezte Hajduskáné.
Klórozzák.
Klórozni klórozzák, helyeselt Apostol Barannikov bolgár virágkertész, aki a temetőkapuban virágokat árult. Ezért ő esővízzel kénytelen locsolni kényesebb palántáit.
Valaki azt mondta, hogy ma már az egész világon klórozzák a vizet.
Itt a beszélgetés elakadt.
Hát mi újság még, érdeklődött a fiatalasszony.
Nincs semmi különös, mondták neki.
Megint csönd lett. Ekkor eleredt az eső.
- Nem fog maga megázni? - kérdezte a föltámadottat Deutsch Dezső horgászbot-készítő kisiparos.
Nem számít, mondta, Hajduskáné. Ő direkt szereti az esőt. 
Az attól függ, milyen az az eső, jegyezte meg a nénike. 
Ő erről a langyos, nyári esőről beszél, közölte Hajduskáné.
Hogy neki viszont semmilyen eső se kell, mondta Apostol Barannikov, mert elriasztja a látogatókat a temetőből.
Hogy ezt ő nagyon meg tudja érteni, helyeselt a horgászbot-készítő kisiparos.
Most hosszabb szünet állt be a társalgásban.
- Hát meséljenek már valamit! - nézett rájuk a föltámadott.
- Mit meséljünk? - mondta az öreg nénike. - Nincs nekünk annyi mesélnivalónk.
- Nem történt a szabadságharc óta semmi?
- Mindig történik valami - legyintett a kisiparos. - De ahogy a német mondja: Selten kommt etwas Besseres nach.
- Ez van! - tette hozzá a taxisofőr, és minthogy csak fuvart szeretett volna fogni, csalódottan visszasétált az autójához.
Hallgattak. A föltámadott lenézett a gödörbe, mely fölött nem zárult össze a föld. Várt még egy kicsit, de látva, hogy mindenki kifogyott a szóból, elköszönt a körülállóktól.
- A viszontlátásra - mondta, és leereszkedett a gödörbe.
A horgászbot-készítő kisiparos, hogy el ne csússzon a sáros agyagon, előzékenyen a kezét nyújtotta neki.
- Minden jót! - szólt le a fiatalasszonynak.
- Mi történt? - kérdezte tőlük a bejáratnál a taxisofőr. - Csak nem mászott vissza a sírba?
- De visszamászott - csóválta a fejét a nénike. - Pedig milyen jól eldiskuráltunk.


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

*MI EZ? MI EZ?
*J.-ék (egy jobb család) kérték nevüknek elhallgatását. Cserébe megígérték, hogy szépítés nélkül elmondanak mindent, olvasóinktól szíves útbaigazítást remélve.
Öröklött telkükön, a volt 127-es utcában (mely most már Rivalda utca), hosszú évek keserves kínlódásával fölépítették négyszobás családi házukat, ahová tavaly Kisasszony napján (ennek különben nincs jelentősége) be is költöztek.
Egy szuterénlakásból jöttek, mely kissé nyirkos volt ugyan, de nekik mégse volt bajuk soha. A Rivalda utca viszont zöldövezet, házuk déli fekvésű, csupa nap. Mégis, alighogy kicsomagoltak, elkezdett viszketni a bőrük.
Az első öröm lázában rá se hederítettek. Végre megvolt mindenük. Házuk, bojlerük, tévéjük, szőnyegporolójuk és még sok egyebük, aminek felsorolására nincs helyünk. Hát akkor mi ez? Azt mondták egymásnak, idegkimerültség, ami hihetően is hangzott, hiszen ezt a házat valóban vérrel-verejtékkel építették.
Maga J., aki mérnökember, éjt nappá téve dolgozott, minden különmunkát elvállalt, ma már koffeinen él. J.-nének, aki a hatóságokkal tárgyalt, szakmunkások, kölcsönök, deszkakiutalások után lótott-futott, lassankint fölborult a lelki egyensúlya. Nagyokat csap a falra, akár van rajta légy, akár nincs.
Leányukat, aki mást szeretett, hozzáadták egy vidéki állatorvos fiához, mert az új rokonok szép összeggel kisegítették őket. Egyetlen fiuk orvosnak kívánkozott. De épp így állt a kérdés: tetőácsolás vagy orvosi diploma?
Szegény fiú azóta meghasonlásban él, szüntelenül hunyorog, pedig semmiféle húsfélét nem eszik, az állati termékek közül csak ömlesztett sajtot, tejet. És őrajta hatalmasodott el leghamarább a viszketés! Két hónapig bejárt a bőrgyógyászati klinikára, de semmiféle kezelés nem használt neki.
A többieknek sem. Viszketésük olyan természetű, hogy nem egyes pontokon, hanem az egész testfelületen jelentkezik. Nem csillapítja se vakarózás, se borogatás, se hűsítő hintőporokkal való beszórás. Délelőtt viszonylag elviselhető, estére és főleg éjszakára már tűrhetetlenné válik.
Mi történhetett? J.-ék élete pokol. Jönnek-mennek. Kisietnek, visszatérnek. Állva esznek. Ülni se tudnak, mert egyszerre viszket a tarkójuk, az orruk hegye, a belső térdhajlatuk és mindenük, ami a pincelakásban nem viszketett. Tetézi a bajt, hogy nemcsak a viszkető pont - pl. a fülük - viszket, hanem az ujjuk is, mellyel a fülüket vakarják. Tényleg, mi ez?
Kívánságukra közlöm, hogyeddig milyen ellenintézkedéseket tettek.
Végigpróbálták az összes számba jöhető kenőcsöket.
Állandóan kvarcolnak.
Ciánoztattak.
Kifőzték minden ruhadarabjukat.
Kihívatták dr. K. E.-t (szintén kérte neve mellőzését), aki varázsvesszővel végzett vizsgálatai után megállapította, hogy sem a házban, sem körülötte káros mágneses mezők nem észlelhetők.
Most azt hallották, hogy a Jordán vize jó viszketés ellen.
Kérik, hogy aki tud Jordán-vizet szerezni, jelentkezzék.
Az is, aki nem tud szerezni, de hasonló bajból már kigyógyult.
De az is, aki hasonló bajban szenvedett, és nem gyógyult meg.
Egyáltalán, mindenki jelentkezzék, és mondja el, mit gondol. Így nem lehet élni.


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

*A SZÍNÉSZ HALÁLA
*Ma délután az Üllői út egyik mellékutcájában eszméletét vesztve összeesett Zetelaki Zoltán, a népszerű színművész.
A járókelők bevitték a közeli klinikára, de ott hiába próbálták a tudomány legújabb vívmányaival - még vastüdővel is - életre kelteni. A jeles színész, hosszú haláltusa után, este fél hétkor kiszenvedett; tetemét átszállították a Bonctani Intézetbe.
A Lear király esti előadása e tragikus esemény ellenére is zavartalanul folyt le. Zetelaki késett ugyan egy kicsit, s az első felvonásban feltűnően fáradtnak látszott (néhol szemlátomást a súgó segítségére szorult), de aztán egyre jobban magára talált, s a király halálát már olyan meggyőző erővel jelenítette meg, hogy nyíltszíni tapsot kapott érte.
Utána hívták vacsorázni, de nem ment. Azt mondta:
- Ma nehéz napom volt.


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

*PRESZTÍZS
*Két hétig terveztük, hogy majd veszünk. Mindennap megálltunk a kirakatok előtt, sóváran néztük. Végül is a születésem napján, április 5-én déli tizenkét órakor megkérdeztük, mibe kerül. - 275 frankba - mondta a gyümölcsárus. - Elsőrendű, teljesen friss, zamatos ananász.
A feleségem drágállotta, én nem. A görögdinnyéhez képest persze sok, de az ananászhoz képest bizonyára nem. Megvettük, hazavittük. Beállítottuk egy hamutartóba, néztük. Körbejártuk, barátkoztunk vele, dicsértük, milyen szép és egzotikus. A tetején külön növény hajtott ki belőle, valami pálmaféle; ha locsolnánk, vagy vízbe tennénk, talán hamarosan nagyra nőne és kivirágzana.
A szállóban rögtön híre futott, hogy a kilencesben vettek egy ananászt. A takarítónő bejött, és bemutatkozott - eddig a percig ugyanis színét se láttuk -, és azt javasolta, hogy hámozzuk meg, és fölszeletelve, kristálycukorral meghintve hagyjuk állni egy vagy két napig. "Ostobaság - mondta egy angol diáklány a lépcsőfordulóban. - Rummal egyék, úgy a legfinomabb." Egy honfitárs, akivel eddig csak köszönő viszonyt tartottunk, cédulát csúsztatott az ajtóhasadékba. "Ne hallgassanak senkire - írta. - Jó vastagon le kell hámozni, mert a héja élvezhetetlen, de a húsát úgy kell fogyasztani, ahogy van."
Este meghámoztuk és megettük. Semmi íze sem volt. Alig valamivel volt rosszabb, mint a tök. Nyersen is, cukorral is, rummal is. Nagy nehezen legyűrtük, ittunk rá egy pohár vizet. Harmadnap szembetalálkoztunk az angol lánnyal a folyosón. "Hogy ízlett?" - érdeklődött. "Nagyon" - feleltem. Felsóhajtott. "Hiába - mondta -, az ananász, ananász." Azóta lopva meg-megállok a gyümölcsárus standja előtt, és vágyakozva nézem az ananászokat.


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

*JELENSÉG
*Egy parafa dugó, mely semmiben sem különbözött a többi parafa dugótól (Hirt G. Sándornak mondta magát, de mit jelent egy név? Egy név semmit se jelent), beleesett a vízbe.
Egy ideig, amint az várható volt, úszott a víz színén, aztán különös dolog történt. Lassan merülni kezdett, lesüllyedt a fenékre, és nem jött föl többé.
Magyarázat nincs.


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

*MAKACS SAJTÓHIBA
*_Helyreigazító közlemény
_Lapunk keddi számában hírt adtunk arról, hogy a svéd tudományos akadémia díszdoktorrá avatott egy magyar tudóst - akit - őszinte sajnálatunkra - "dr. Pálpéter Péter Pál" néven említettünk. Ráadásul nemcsak a szövegben, hanem a tudósítás címében is hibásan közöltük a Pálpéter Péter Pál nevet.
A jeles magyar tudós neve helyesen: doktor Pálpéter Péter Pál.


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

*LEGMERÉSZEBB ÁLMAINK IS MEGVALÓSÍTHATÓK!
*- Kedves Feri, az a harmadik kutya nem húz.
- Sajnos, egy kissé rövid az ostorom.
- Sőt, úgy veszem észre, mintha bicegne is egy kicsit.
- Hogyne bicegne, mikor csak három lába van!
- Jé, tényleg... Nem kár egy nyomorék állatot kocsi elé fogni?
- Nézze meg jobban, Ilonka. Mind a tizenkét kutyám háromlábú.
- Jaj, szegények!
- Inkább engem sajnáljon, Ilonkám! Az összes sintéreket végigjártam, amíg sikerült összeszednem tizenkét háromlábú kutyát.
- Lehet, hogy nem értek hozzá, de az ember azt hinné, hogy egy normális kutya jobban és kitartóbban húz.
- Ezt nem vitatom. Én azonban vérbeli városlakó vagyok. Mit kezdjek tizenkét négylábú kutyával?
- Csak nem fél tőlük, Feri?
- Én a szúnyogcsípéstől is félek. A természet erőivel csínján kell bánni. Mondjuk, hogy ezek a kutyák négylábúak. Mondjuk, hogy megbolondulnak valamitől. Mondjuk, hogy kitépik a gyeplőt a kezemből... Jobb erre nem is gondolni, Ilonkám!
- Akkor se értem. Ha fél a kutyáktól, akkor miért velük húzatja az autóját?
- Mert rosszul vezetek.
- Azt meg lehet tanulni.
- Félig-meddig, Ilonkám... Az ember és az autó nem egyenrangú fél.
- Nézzen körül! Egyetlen kutyavontatású autót se lehet látni!
- Elég baj az! Pedig az ember, sajnos, már nem bírja utolérni a technikát. Használni használja, valójában azonban retteg tőle.
- Én nem félek az autótól.
- Csakhogy ez a Simca óránként százötven kilométert tud megtenni...
- Ne fájdítsa a szívem, Feri... Imádom a rohanást!
- Maga egy kissé telhetetlen. Tíz napja indultunk el Pestről, és nézze, már Siófokon vagyunk.
- Tizenkét kutyával ez nem is olyan nagy teljesítmény.
- Hát persze hogy nem. Csakhogy én már Pesten behúztam a kéziféket.
- Nem túl óvatos maga egy kicsit?
- Pontosan ez az a tempó, amelyre teremtve vagyunk.
- Látja, mennyi ember? És mindenki minket bámul.
- Irigykednek.
- Egészen ki van dülledve a szemük.
- Mert látják, hogy legszebb álmaink is megvalósíthatók.


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

*ÜVEGHALÁL
*Délután ötkor halkan zihálni kezdett, de senki sem vette észre. A családot a vendégvárás izgalma tartotta fogva.
A zihálás erősbödött, később hörgő hangokkal elegyedett. Most se figyelt rá senki, habár az idegek már jelezték, hogy valamilyen rendhagyó hangforrás működik a lakásban. Csakhogy van bennünk egy olyan jelzőrendszer is, mely mindent letompít, hogy késleltesse a rosszat. Amióta ösztöneink elzsibbadtak, csak a közvetlen veszélyre riadunk fel. Míg testet nem ér, nincs semmi különbség egy kiköpött cseresznyemag és egy kilőtt puskagolyó között.
A hörgések sűrűbbek lettek, aztán elcsitultak. De éppen akkor, ebben a baljóslatú csöndben, megszólalt egy buggyanó hang, mint amikor megpattan egy ér, s a tüdőből habos vér tódul a szájba. Mind összeszaladtak. Olga mama lassan letette a majonézt, és azt mondta:
- Istenem.
Márti azt mondta:
- Én nem tehetek róla, anyu, kérem.
Olga mama azt mondta:
- Mert sohasem arra figyelsz, amit csinálsz.
A nagymamóka közbeszólt:
- Ne veszekedjetek, mert bezár a csemegebolt.
Csakugyan, valakinek le kellett volna menni és kicserélni a szódásüveget. De nem bírtak mozdulni. Álltak és néztek, mert nincs lenyűgözőbb, mint a szenvedés.
Az üveg belsejében pezsgett a víz; a pezsgés megremegtette testét. Száján buborékok buggyantak ki, elpattantak, lefolytak az oldalán. Néma volt, de lehet, hogy szenvedett; ebből a zárt rendszerből nem tudtak kiszökni a hangok. Egy idő múlva kipezsgett a szénsav, a víz föltisztult, az üveg elcsendesült. Nem szállt föl belőle egyetlen buborék sem. Olga mama fölébe hajolt, és hallgatózott, az üveg azonban nem adott többé életjelet.
- Istenem, mi lesz velünk? - kérdezte a nagymamóka. Senki se válaszolt.


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

*IN MEMORIAM DR. K. H. G.
*- _Hölderlin ist ihnen unbekannt?_ -kérdezte dr. K. H. G., miközben a lódögnek a gödröt ásta.
- Ki volt az? - kérdezte a német őr.
- Aki a_ Hyperion_-tírta - magyarázta dr. K. H. G. Nagyon szeretett magyarázni. - A német romantika legnagyobb alakja. És például Heine?
- Kik ezek? - kérdezte az őr.
- Költők - mondta dr. K. H. G. - Schiller nevét sem ismeri?
- De ismerem - mondta a német őr.
- És Rilkét?
- Őt is - mondta a német őr, és paprikavörös lett, és lelőtte dr. K. H. G.-t.


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

*
**HAVAS TÁJBAN KÉT HAGYMAKUPOLA*
Voltaképpen egész Davidovkának ki kellett volna vonulnia, tehát nemcsak a mi zászlóaljunknak, hanem a helybeli lakosoknak is. Ebből azonban nem lett semmi. A mieink közül csak néhány pipogya stréber jött elő, meg a gyengélkedők, az írnokok és a raktárosok, egyszóval, akiknek volt valami féltenivalójuk; negyvenen vagy ötvenen mindössze. Az oroszok közül még ennyien sem. Akit a szolgálatvezető őrmesternek sikerült kikergetnie a házából, az ott lézengett egy darabig a téren, de mihelyt tehette, visszaszökött. Még feltűnőbb, hogy Holló őrnagy, a zászlóaljparancsnok is távol maradt, pedig mostanáig minden kivégzésen megjelent, és nagyon ügyelt a formaságokra. Egy percre kijött a parancsnokság elé, körülnézett a templomtéren, azt mondta, hogy hideg van, és visszament, és többé nem mutatkozott. Így aztán hivatalos részről az orvoson és a szolgálatvezető őrmesteren kívül csak egy német teherautósofőr és egy altiszt volt jelen, Leicával a nyakában. Ők hozták az elítéltet Davidovkára, mert itt kellett rajta végrehajtani a német hadbíróság ítéletét. No és persze hogy itt volt még az az Ecetes nevű hajtó is, aki három liter rumért vállalta, hogy fölakasztja az asszonyt. Ecetes az első liternek már nyakára hágott, és elég bizonytalanul állt a lábán.
Az asszony ott várt a fa alatt, mozdulatlanul, mintha a földhöz fagyott volna a lába. Egy könnye sem volt. Eddig úgy vettük észre, hogy az öregek halnak meg a legkönnyebben. Rémüldöznek ugyan, mintha nem értenék, hogy mi történik velük, de se nem könyörögnek, se nem sírnak, se nem sikoltoznak. Ez az asszony még elég fiatal volt, elég jó külsejű és elég jól öltözött, mégsem szólt egy panaszló szót sem. Csak állt, és égő szemmel nézte azt a kislányt, aki bemászott a teherautó alá, és onnan kukucskált kifelé. Négy- vagy ötéves lehetett. Piszkos és sovány volt, de ő is elég jó ruhákat viselt, egy kis bundamellényt, vattanadrágot, vastag pamutharisnyát és gumikalocsnit. Amikor a fiatalasszony nyakára ráhurkolták a kötelet, üde hangon, mint akit megcsiklandoztak, fölnevetett a teherautó alatt.
Három perccel később az orvos zászlós megállapította, hogy beállott a halál. Hideg szél támadt, mely lassan hintáztatni kezdte a fiatalasszony testét. A lányka kimászott a teherautó alól. Egy ideig szemmel kísérte ezt a lengő mozgást, aztán, mint aki jól elmulatott valamin, de már kezdi sokallani a tréfát, fölkiabált a fára:
- Mama!
Akkor már egyetlen orosz sem volt a templom előtt, s a mieink közül is csak Ecetes Márton hajtó, Bíró Elek szolgálatvezető őrmester, doktor Friedrich Tibor orvos zászlós s egy Koszta István nevű tizedes, civilben az Arany Bika Szálló söntésének csaposa, aki a furunkulusai miatt már többször kérte, hogy utalják be egy hátországi kórházba. Most is úgy állt, hogy észrevétesse az orvossal a nyakán pirosló duzzanatokat. Friedrich doktor azonban elfordult tőle, és belenézett a Leica lencséjébe. A német altiszt intett a kislánynak, hogy menjen ki a képből, de az nem mozdult álló helyéből, hanem tágra nyílt, tündöklő szemmel bámult a Leicába. Talán még sohasem látott fényképezőgépet.


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

*ITÁLIA
*Az olasz karmester, miután végigvezényelte az _Álarcosbál_-t, nekivágott a pesti éjszakának. Hajnaltájban egy hölgyet invitált asztalukhoz, akivel már több ízben táncolt.
A vendég művész - a tolmács közbenjárásával - egy ideig udvarolgatott, aztán zsebébe nyúlt, elővette pénztárcáját, és rátenyerelve, várakozásteljesen nézett a tolmácsra.
Emez néhány szót váltott a hölggyel.
- _Cinquecento_ - mondta aztán a karmesternek.
- _Trecento_ - mondta a vendég, mert sokallotta az összeget.
- _Quattrocento_ - ajánlotta végül a tolmács.
Ebben megegyeztek.


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

6


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

5


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

4


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

3


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

2


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

1


----------



## illiame (2012 Február 13)

s


----------



## Fortuna0612 (2012 Február 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

Fáj a torkom


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

Támad a bárányhimlő


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

És Vér Néni


----------



## Fortuna0612 (2012 Február 13)

16


----------



## Fortuna0612 (2012 Február 13)

10


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

És Tél Kapitány


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

4


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

5


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

Még mindig fáj a torkom


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

8


----------



## Fortuna0612 (2012 Február 13)

6


----------



## Fortuna0612 (2012 Február 13)

1


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

9


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

10


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

11


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

12


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

13


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

14


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

15


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

16


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

17


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

18


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

19


----------



## tangoescash (2012 Február 13)

20


----------



## cseszka70 (2012 Február 13)

Nagyon jok köszönöm szépen!


----------



## cseszka70 (2012 Február 13)

*Gratulálok a topichoz*

Nagyon jo ötlet ez a topic mert igy egymás közt sok stilust kitudunk cserélni!


----------



## cseszka70 (2012 Február 13)

Mindenkinek jo zenéket stilusokat


----------



## bomebo (2012 Február 13)

21


----------



## cseszka70 (2012 Február 13)

nagyon klassz!


----------



## cseszka70 (2012 Február 13)

fenomén!


----------



## cseszka70 (2012 Február 13)

Hát ez sem rossz!


----------



## cseszka70 (2012 Február 13)

Hajrá csak igy tovább


----------



## cseszka70 (2012 Február 13)

Ez jo cucc!


----------



## cseszka70 (2012 Február 13)

Ez igen!


----------



## cseszka70 (2012 Február 13)

Mi tagadás én is örülnék neki!


----------



## cseszka70 (2012 Február 13)

Rolandot tudnék adni!


----------



## cseszka70 (2012 Február 13)

Milyen hangszert használsz?


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 13)

ez az


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 13)

hol találom


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 13)

feltettem


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 13)

kész


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 13)

köszi


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 13)

megvan a matek is


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 13)

fizika?


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 13)

aha


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 13)

nem megy


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 13)

kell


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 13)

tovább


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 13)

mikor


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 13)

hogy?


----------



## eriaki (2012 Február 13)

talán kész


----------



## kriszborg (2012 Február 13)

nekem is de szerintem beleszámítják


----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 13)

8)


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

háát nem nagyon tudom mit írjak...


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

hangszerekről beszéltetek?


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

Én gitározom, de nem ugy mint a legtöbben...


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

tömeghangszerként hasznalva , tudnak 8 akkordod es jaj de jo tudok gitarozni


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

Nem akarok senkit se megserteni, az is becsulendo aki ennyit megtanul... az legalabb mar sejt vmit a zeneröl


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

mondjuk en nem tanultam sehol sem jatszani ezert rivalis csoportok engem is kontarnak tartanak


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

jah ha valakinek kellenenek kottak, tabok kisegyütteseknek, a rendelkezesetekre allok...


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

mar egesz nagy allomanyom van, föleg angol , de magyar is akad böven


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

nekem perpillanat egy 12 huros elektroakusztikus gitarom van, ami csucsszuper...


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

meg basszust is nayon jol lehet rajta jattszani


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

bocsi mindenkitöl, hogy itt irogatok minden hulyeseget, de szüksegem lenne egy uj kottara, amit itt meglattam...


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

egyebkent is sok jot hallottam mar errol a közösségröl, igy hat regisztraltam


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

remelem sok uj dolgot tudok meg, s nem volt hiaba


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

ha ezt barki is olvassa, mi a velemenyetek a fonott zenerol?


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

mostansg mar egesz jokat irnak


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

eurovisios dalfesztival magyar döntöjet mar lattatok?


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

Mit szoltok ahhoz hogy a compact disco nyerte?


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

A Király tesrverek nagyon lent voltak


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

szörnyü volt szerintem


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

nekem a like a child tettszett a legjobban


----------



## buzazsofia (2012 Február 13)

am a youtubon fenn vannak


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

kertesz leszek


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

fat nevelek


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

kelö nappal


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

en is kelek


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

nem törödöm


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

semmi massal


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

csak a beojtott viraggal


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

Minden beojtott viragom


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

kedvesem lesz virágáron,


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

ha csalán lesz,


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

azt se banom


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

Igaz lesz majd


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

a virágom.


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

tejet iszom


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

es pipazom


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

jóhíremre


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

jol vigyazok


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

nem ér engem


----------



## sugaro (2012 Február 13)

veszedelem
magamat is elültetem.

Kell ez nagyon, igen nagyon,
napkeleten, napnyugaton -
ha már elpusztul a világ,
legyen a sírjára virág.


----------



## galathea (2012 Február 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## galathea (2012 Február 13)

Még 19...


----------



## TALALAT11 (2012 Február 14)

Csók mindenkinek


----------



## sziszo3f (2012 Február 14)

*Üdvözlet!*

Üdvözlök minden CanadaHun tagot és olvasót!


----------



## sziszo3f (2012 Február 14)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## sziszo3f (2012 Február 14)

Úgy érzem messze van még az a "20"!


----------



## Rituka75 (2012 Február 14)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Rituka75 (2012 Február 14)

Már túlvagyok a 20. "hozzászóláson", mégsem tudok hozzáférni egy anyaghoz, pedig nagyon fontos lenne!


----------



## Rituka75 (2012 Február 14)

Segítsétek, kérlek, mi lehet a baj?


----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 14)




----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 14)




----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 14)




----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 14)




----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

Bocsi, de kell neklem a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

Nekem


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

A


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

B


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

C


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

D


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

E


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

F


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

G


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

H


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

I


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

J


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

K


----------



## Andika98 (2012 Február 14)

beababa írta:


> Íme a test valahonnan innen.
> Köszi az eredetiért.
> 3. sajnos nekem nincs meg.


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

L


----------



## Andika98 (2012 Február 14)

jó ez a honlap





beababa írta:


> Íme a test valahonnan innen.
> Köszi az eredetiért.
> 3. sajnos nekem nincs meg.


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

M


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

N


----------



## Andika98 (2012 Február 14)

köszi



beababa írta:


> Íme a test valahonnan innen.
> Köszi az eredetiért.
> 3. sajnos nekem nincs meg.


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

O


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

P


----------



## Andika98 (2012 Február 14)

az biztos



ecsediandrea írta:


> a manó angol és manó matek számítógépes játékok sok segítséged adhatnak


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

R


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

S


----------



## Andika98 (2012 Február 14)

köszike



beababa írta:


> Íme a test valahonnan innen.
> Köszi az eredetiért.
> 3. sajnos nekem nincs meg.


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

T


----------



## TUNDE976 (2012 Február 14)

U


----------



## Andika98 (2012 Február 14)

csak a mozaiktól lehet megrenedlni igazgatói engedéellyel



Hhgo írta:


> Sziasztok!Nekem Mozaikos 6.o Természetismeret felmérők kellenének!Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Andika98 (2012 Február 14)

nem lehet


Hhgo írta:


> Sziasztok!Nekem Mozaikos 6.o Természetismeret felmérők kellenének!Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Andika98 (2012 Február 14)

bolt



Hhgo írta:


> 6.oszt.mozaikos nyelvtan témazárókat keresek!Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Andika98 (2012 Február 14)

:d


----------



## Andika98 (2012 Február 14)

köszi mindenkinek a segítséget


----------



## Andika98 (2012 Február 14)

fhuuuu ez jóó


----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 14)

hat


----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 14)

hét


----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 14)

nyolc


----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 14)

kilenc


----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 14)

tíz


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

1


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

2


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

3


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

4


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

5


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

6


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

7


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

8


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

9


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

10


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

11


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

12


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

13


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

14


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

15


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

16


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

17


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

18


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

19


----------



## theseven (2012 Február 14)

20


----------



## TibiSecurity (2012 Február 14)

7


----------



## TibiSecurity (2012 Február 14)

8


----------



## TibiSecurity (2012 Február 14)

9


----------



## TibiSecurity (2012 Február 14)

10


----------



## TibiSecurity (2012 Február 14)

11


----------



## TibiSecurity (2012 Február 14)

12


----------



## TibiSecurity (2012 Február 14)

13


----------



## TibiSecurity (2012 Február 14)

14


----------



## TibiSecurity (2012 Február 14)

15


----------



## TibiSecurity (2012 Február 14)

16


----------



## TibiSecurity (2012 Február 14)

17


----------



## TibiSecurity (2012 Február 14)

18


----------



## TibiSecurity (2012 Február 14)

19


----------



## TibiSecurity (2012 Február 14)

20


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

*20 hozzásólás*

1


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

2


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

3


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

4


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

5


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

6


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

7


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

8


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

6


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

10


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

11


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

12


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

13


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

14


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

15


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

16


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

17


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

18


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

19


----------



## minek (2012 Február 14)

20


----------



## tendra20 (2012 Február 14)

Már csak 12 hozzászólás hiányzik. Tehát akkor lássuk... 
.
.
.
12


----------



## tendra20 (2012 Február 14)

11


----------



## tendra20 (2012 Február 14)

10


----------



## tendra20 (2012 Február 14)

9


----------



## tendra20 (2012 Február 14)

8


----------



## tendra20 (2012 Február 14)

7


----------



## tendra20 (2012 Február 14)

6


----------



## tendra20 (2012 Február 14)

5


----------



## tendra20 (2012 Február 14)

4


----------



## tendra20 (2012 Február 14)

3


----------



## tendra20 (2012 Február 14)

2


----------



## tendra20 (2012 Február 14)

1


----------



## tendra20 (2012 Február 14)

0.  Megvan!


----------



## hlaja (2012 Február 14)

Vagyok én is...


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 Február 15)

Fodor Ákos

"egyetlen percem
sincs, amit elcserélnék
egy másik percért

mi nyomtalanul
eltünt kint: belénk-szökve
rendezkedni kezd

ha közelebb van:
élesebben látni, hogy
elérhetetlen"

/Fodor Ákos/


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 Február 15)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqYb0fAi02w&feature=related

Ő a kisfiam. Úgy is megtalálod, ha azt írod be a keresőbe: Robiról


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 Február 15)

Ez is róla készült: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVW9ZJRCayc&feature=related
ehhez Fazil Say zongorajátékát választottam: Robival együtt láttuk, tetszet neki, Mózart meg egyenesen a kedvence volt. 
Ehhez a videóhoz a "Róbert emlékére"-t kell a keresőbe beírni.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 Február 15)

Úgy sem olvassa senki - gondolom.
Tehát itt merészen lehetek bánatos, nem kell szégyellnem....


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 Február 15)

Robi 19 évet élt. Elindult éjszaka egy pizzáért és soha többet nem ért haza. Viccelődtünk - emlékszem a ruhájára, tekintetére, mozdulatára. 
Megállt a szíve a villamoson. Egyedül volt, nem voltam vele. 
Pedig én már élesztettem újra embert, dolgoztam intenzív osztályon.
Lepergetem magamban minden nap, hogy hogyan tettem volna.
Egyszerűen mozizok: akkor is, ha nem akarom.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 Február 15)

Tehát a youtube-on: "Robiról"
Emberek! Csak 19 éves volt! Most 27.-én lenne 21 éves.
Mit kezdjek én ezzel?


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 Február 15)

Most már bennem él... vagy bennem van eltemetve?
Teszem a dolgom, senki nem tudja.
Ezt nem értheti meg az, aki nem vesztett már el olyat, aki egészen közeli volt. 
Hihetetlen. Hiába telnek a hónapok, mégis úgy ébredek, hogy ez hihetetlen. Ilyen nem történik meg. Robi "nem szokott meghalni".... Hiszen látom magam előtt, ahogy megy, mozog, néz, hallom, ahogy mondja: "anyu, olyan izé vagy..."


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 Február 15)

Somlyó György:
Mese egy nehéz pillanatról


Nem történt semmi különös.

Előttem az íróasztal, az ablakon túl a koratél szürkésfehére, mellettem a telefon békés zöld szörnyetege most nem is sziszeg rám, nem történt semmi különös.

Minden olyan, amilyen.

Vagy talán éppen az, hogy minden olyan, amilyen?

Vagy az, hogy egyszerre mégis más minden – attól Más, hogy egyszerre teljesen befészkeli magát az, ami éppen olyan, amilyen?

A telefon nem sziszeg rám, a koratél tompa színei ottkünt, mögöttem a könyveim, és minden ugyanolyan, mint egy pillanattal azelőtt, nem történt semmi különös.

Csak éppen ordítanom kellene.

S csak éppen hallgatok.


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 Február 15)

...Tölts és koccints! a bor vad láza sok gondot megöl: reményt s gyalázatot! Holnap? – Holnapra elsodornak az örök homályba hulló századok. Élet s Halál közt dús gyümölcsbe ért lelkem ágyában sok fanyar miért; csak az Ember maradt örök titok: „Mért él, ha meghal? S mért hal meg, ha élt?” A Nagy Kéz ír s továbbmegy; és a holt egek zúgják a lángoló sikolyt: millió könny egy sort le nem törül, millió jaj egy betűt ki nem olt!


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 Február 15)

Nyárvégi ég

Nem lehet igaz.
Hogy olyan messze vannak.
Ezek a csillagok.
/Somlyó György/


----------



## jmkismadar (2012 Február 15)

"Suhant, mint falevél a szélben. Utánanyúltam, avarszőnyeg lett belőle."


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"Ha felteszed magadnak a kérdést, akkor már te sem tudod a választ."


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"Ki a hideget nem szereti, hóember nem lehet."


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"Dolgozni mentem. 10 perc múlva jövök."


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"Ha szerelmes vagy, az olyan, mintha bepisiltél volna: mindenki látja rajtad, de csak te érzed a melegét."


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"Nem azért küzdöttem fel magam a tápláléklánc csúcsára, hogy vegetariánus legyek."


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"SOHHA neee egyél sárga havat.."


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"A férfinek két dolgot kell tövig nyomni....a második pedig a gázpedál."


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"Az élet egy olyan nemi uton terjedö betegség, amelynél a halálozási arány 100%!"


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"Ha a kacsa nem tud úszni, nem a víz a hülye!!"


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"Igazatok van, ... Ne környezzük a szennyezetet!"


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"Mi a különbség a krokodil között? Hosszabb mint zöld!"


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"No sex-No aids-No kedli"


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"Olyan tevékeny vagyok, hogy a nevemnek valójában igének kellene legyen."


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"A pénznek nincs szaga, max annak, akinek nincs pénze."


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"És kérdi az Úr az emberektől: mi vagyok én nektek. Mire azok: te vagy létünk értelmének eszkatológiai manifesztációja. Mire az Úr: He?"


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"Kérlek ne dobd a csikket a piszoárba.... átázik és utána nehéz meggyújtani."


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"Élvezd az életet. Ez nem próbariadó!"


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"Néma gyereknek az anyja se látja a fától az erdőt!"


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"A nő a férfi nélkül olyan, mint hal a bicikli nélkül."


----------



## bigjosh2 (2012 Február 15)

"Ha az úszás karcsúsít, gondolj a bálnákra!"


----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 15)

11


----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 15)

12


----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 15)

13


----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 15)

14


----------



## Mónika2012 (2012 Február 15)

erdekes írta:


> adraa, látom te is


Hát még én.......


----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 15)

15


----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 15)

16


----------



## Zsanett1997 (2012 Február 15)

hogyan lehet képet feltólteni?


----------



## Zsanett1997 (2012 Február 15)

mi az hogy értelmes 20 hozzászólás?:O


----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 15)

:shock:


----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 15)




----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 15)




----------



## kokomo1 (2012 Február 15)

:d


----------



## bunda (2012 Február 15)

Most egy értelmes hozzászólás következik 

15


----------



## Énvagy (2012 Február 15)

Sziasztok! A Mozaikos 7.osztályos dolgozatokat keresem. Ha tudna valaki segíteni szóljon!


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

Zrínyi feladatsorokat vadászok, tudna valaki segíteni?

Köszönöm


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

...vagy a 20 hozzászólás megszerzése is nagy segítség lenne


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

elnézést, kavargok a rendszerben, tud valaki segíteni, hogyan lesz 20 hozzászólásom?

Előre is köszönöm


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

elnézést, kavargok a rendszerben, tud valaki segíteni, hogyan lesz 20 hozzászólásom?

Előre is köszönöm


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

elnézést, kavargok a rendszerben, tud valaki segíteni, hogyan lesz 20 hozzászólásom?

Előre is köszönöm
(na, ezt folytassátok)
(és persze elnézést)


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

elnézést, kavargok a rendszerben, tud valaki segíteni, hogyan lesz 20 hozzászólásom?

Előre is köszönöm


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

V


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

a


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

j


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

o


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

n


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

e


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

z


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

20


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

hozzászólás így?


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

mert


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

nagy


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

szükségem


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

lenne


----------



## shuffle26 (2012 Február 15)

még ma

és persze

elnézést

mindenkitől

innentől már

hasznos leszek

huh, remélem...

és elnézést még egyszer mindenkitől

hát, ez asszem nem jött be


----------



## maknovak (2012 Február 15)

Köszönöm a gyors tájékoztatást!Marika


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

1


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

2


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

3


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

4


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

5


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

6


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

7


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

8


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

9


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

10


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

11


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

12


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

13


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

14


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

15


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

16


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

17


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

18


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

19


----------



## Reby95 (2012 Február 15)

20


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 15)

17


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 15)

18


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 15)

19


----------



## Elanor78 (2012 Február 15)

20


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

1


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

2


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

3


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

4


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

5


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

6


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

7


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

8


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

9


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

10


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

11


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

12


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

13


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

14


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

15


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

17


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 15)

Tetszik ez a CanadaHUN
közösségi oldal.


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 15)

Igazán sokoldalú és tartalmas!!!


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

18


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

18/2


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

19


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

...ez ám a kreativitás: 20


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

Nagyon szuper ez az oldal.


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

Örülök, hogy idetaláltam.


----------



## dusek (2012 Február 15)

21


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

Nagyon hideg van nálunk.


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

Nem is olyan kevés ez a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

5


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

Bátor ember az, aki tudja, hogy mit kell tennie baj esetén.


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

A változtatás embere mindig kész új lapot nyitni.


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

A sejtelmesség és misztika világa közel áll egymáshoz.


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

Semmit se tegyünk félig-meddig.


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

10


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 15)

2012.02.15
20:47


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

A munka mindig előbbre való a szórakozásnál.
vagy fordítva?


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 15)

Alcazar
Crying At The Discotheque


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 15)

Mindenki tudja, hogy bizonyos dolgokat nem lehet megvalósítani, mígnem jön valaki, aki erről nem tud, és megvalósítja.


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

2012. február 15.


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

20:51


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 15)

Aki el akar érni valamit, az módszert keres, aki nem, az kifogást!


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

Zrínyis matek feladatokat keresek.


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 15)

Szia!


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 15)

Szép estét!


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

15


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 15)

Gym Class Heroes
Ass Back Home


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 15)

20:57


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 15)

Warren G / Adina Howard
What's love got to do with it


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 15)

bye-bye


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

Ismerek két péket,
de furcsák
nézzétek


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

az egyik nappal süt, 
a másik éjjel süt,


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

még sincsen kenyerük-!


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Pókháló03 (2012 Február 15)

20


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

Legalább 2 éve vagyok regisztrált tag.


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

2. Eddig sikerült letöltenem sok szépet, mait kerestem.


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

3. De ma nem engedi a rndszer, hogy láthassam az egyik keresett film linkjeit.


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

4. Ezért kell most 20 üzenetet írnom.


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

5. Ezért kell most 20 üzenetet írnom?


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

6. Ezért kell most 20 üzenetet írnom!


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

7. Persze ha valaki most ezt olvassa, segíthetne nekem.


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

8. Úgy segíthetne, hogy elküldi a linkeket, én megadom a film címét vagy URL-jét.


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

9. A görögögnek ma megint sikerült berogyasztani a tőzsdéket.


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

10. Legjobb lenne ha hagynák őket csődbe menni, és nem kényszerítenének rájuk újabb rettenetes megszorításokat.


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

11. 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

12


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

13


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

14. Itt nagy a hó. Bp-en.


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

15. Az külön jó lesz, ha...


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

16. ... megírom a 20 üzit, és...


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

17. ... rossz lesz a film linkje


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

18. Bertolucci a kedvenc filmrendezőm.


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

19. és Kurosawa Akira


----------



## Fendo (2012 Február 15)

20. Kubrick, Coppola, Forman, Jancsó ....


----------



## sjudit75 (2012 Február 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sjudit75 (2012 Február 16)

Haladok, már 8


----------



## sjudit75 (2012 Február 16)

és máris 14...


----------



## iza14 (2012 Február 16)

sziasztok


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 16)

Én csak egy pék testvérpárt ismerek


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 16)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 16)

Szép idő van felénk.


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 16)

Ami persze nem baj!


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 16)

Sőt mi több, nagyon is jó!!!


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 16)

[HIDE][/HIDE]:lol:


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 16)

Most el is köszönök innen.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

A medve család nyitott a tisztáson egy fagyizót.
Volt málna, eper, szeder, csipkebogyó, dió, méz ... fagyi. Megy a nyuszi, kérdezi:
- Van répás fagyi?
Kínosan nemet mondott a medve és felesége. A nyuszi elment haza.Másnap megint megy fagyizni a
nyuszi. Kérdezi:
- Van répás fagyi?
Ismét nemet mond a medvepár. A nyuszi haza ment. Este tanakodnak a medvék. Szól az egyik:
- Te kéne csinálni a nyuszinak egy répás fagyit. Mivel a medve asszony is jó ötletnek tartotta, megcsinálták este. Másnap jön a nyuszi kérdezi:
- Van répás fagyi?
- Van - mondja a medve.
- Az biztos szar lehet! -válaszol a nyuszi és elmegy.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

Udv mindekinek.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

Szep napunk van.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

Már nem havazik.


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 16)

Hi


----------



## Amy_ (2012 Február 16)

Itt sem havazik.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

Hm, nemtudom mit irjak.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

Eleg szokatlan szabaly eza 20 hozaszolas.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

Meg nemtalalkoztam ilyennel mas forumokonn.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

De hát igy nem is nehez begyuteni ezeket.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

Vegtere is nem gond.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

Most hogyn tovabb.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

Valamit ki kellene talalnom.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

Csak hat fogalmam sincs hogy mit.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

Na még 7.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

Hmmm, hmmm, hmmm...


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

Ahoz kepest hogy eze kanai magyarok oldala, eleg sok nem kanadi van itt.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

Sok új regisztracio.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

Ezek szerint ez eleg sikeres oldal.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

na még 3at.


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 16)

zalatnay sarolta :MÉRT MENTÉL EL cimü dal kottája érdekel


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

Viszaszamlalas indul.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

3... 2.... 1.


----------



## Victorus (2012 Február 16)

Ezel meg is volnek. Koszi, sziasztok.


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 16)

a kutyám neve. LUFI


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 16)

A legszebb állat


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 16)

Szegény dohányosok.


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

Sziasztok!Szép napot!


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

.


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

asd


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

.sdf


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

swwdw


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

hdei


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

okm


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

miért kell a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)




----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

még mindig 9


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

8


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

7


----------



## bunda (2012 Február 16)

bőszájú körülíróművész


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

6


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

5


----------



## bunda (2012 Február 16)

kövér fülű sítúrázó nő


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

4


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

látom nem én vagyok az egyetlen aki gyűjtöget


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

2


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

és végezteem köszi


----------



## bunda (2012 Február 16)

Több hűtőházból kértünk színhúst


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

.


----------



## Dzsucy (2012 Február 16)

sdf


----------



## bunda (2012 Február 16)

Egyiket sem találtam sehol


----------



## bunda (2012 Február 16)

1579


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

Nem is tudom mit írjak!


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

Még 19 hozzászólás!


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

Hmmm....


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

Mit is írjak? S.O.S.


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

102....


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

Valami.


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)




----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

1-megérett a....


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

2-2-1-1-2-2


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

Hátra van még 10!


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

Ááááááá \\m/


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

:34:Hm


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

hahaha


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

hihihi:grin:


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

:77: nem sokára!


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

Lesz még Budán kutyavásár!:!:


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

gondolkodom.
 vagy valami olyasmi!


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

Még 2!!!:razz:


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

Mi szükség van erre???


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

Utolsó üzi!!! :111:


----------



## pancsa07 (2012 Február 16)

1 ráadás


----------



## lesclaussen (2012 Február 16)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## lesclaussen (2012 Február 16)

azért vannak itt nagyon jó dolgok


----------



## lesclaussen (2012 Február 16)

Helló!


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

Maradjunk a klasszikusnál 
Azaz 1.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

2.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

3.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

4.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

5.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

6.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

7.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

7.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

7.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

8.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

9.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

10.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

11.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

12.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

13.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

14.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

15.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

16.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

17.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

18.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

19.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

20.


----------



## Rózsa56 (2012 Február 16)

Megvaaaaan


----------



## benos61 (2012 Február 16)

bbkinga írta:


> sziasztok
> miért nem tudok letölteni semmit?


nekem se
m megy


----------



## benos61 (2012 Február 16)

sárgabarack írta:


> Nem is tudom.


Én sem


----------



## benos61 (2012 Február 16)

pancsa07 írta:


> :77: nem sokára!


gratula!
még nem


----------



## benos61 (2012 Február 16)

rózsa56 írta:


> 20.


22


----------



## benos61 (2012 Február 16)

rózsa56 írta:


> 20.


16


----------



## benos61 (2012 Február 16)

hajtok keményen


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

itt csak irogassak?


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

én


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

jó


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

már alakulok


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

14


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

13


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

12


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

11


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

10


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

9


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

8


----------



## Fules65 (2012 Február 16)

Hát ennek nem sok értelme van, de a hsz legalább szaporodik !


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

7


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

igen, le szeretnék tölteni egy karaoké alapot, és kell a 20 hsz a 48 óra már megva.


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

A márc. 15-i műsorra kellene.


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

ja látom te is hasonló cipőben jársz!


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

3


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

2


----------



## staffibull (2012 Február 16)

Sikerült!!!


----------



## kissfilmes (2012 Február 16)

A Nap?


----------



## kissfilmes (2012 Február 16)

Vagy a Hold?


----------



## kissfilmes (2012 Február 16)

3.


----------



## kissfilmes (2012 Február 16)

negyedik


----------



## kissfilmes (2012 Február 16)

jeles


----------



## mami05 (2012 Február 16)

köszönöm


----------



## mami05 (2012 Február 16)

hálásan köszönöm


----------



## mami05 (2012 Február 16)

ez tényleg nagy segitség


----------



## mami05 (2012 Február 16)

részedről pedig áldozat


----------



## mami05 (2012 Február 16)

könnyű gyűjteni


----------



## mami05 (2012 Február 16)

...


----------



## mami05 (2012 Február 16)

a


----------



## mami05 (2012 Február 16)

b


----------



## mami05 (2012 Február 16)

ú


----------



## mami05 (2012 Február 16)

na már csak 7


----------



## mami05 (2012 Február 16)

6


----------



## mami05 (2012 Február 16)

5


----------



## mami05 (2012 Február 16)

4


----------



## mami05 (2012 Február 16)

3


----------



## mami05 (2012 Február 16)

2


----------



## mami05 (2012 Február 16)

nagyon köszöntem


----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)

a


----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)

b


----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)

c


----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)

d


----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)

e


----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)

f


----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)

g


----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)

h


----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)

i:11:


----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)

:d


----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)

kiss


----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)




----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)

:--:


----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)




----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)




----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)




----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)

:8:


----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)

:444:


----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)




----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)

:11:


----------



## teendeejay (2012 Február 17)

kest


----------



## lapiska (2012 Február 17)

hello


----------



## Lali18 (2012 Február 17)

Sziasztok!!


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

Mizujs?


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

Fúú de sokára lesz meg az a 20 hsz.


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

Vagy mégsem?


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

Már csak 15)


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

Azon gondolkodom, hogy amikor "kötelező" beszélni, akkor miért nem jut eszembe semmi.


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

Nehéz ez.


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

Na mind1 lassan csak meg lesz.


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

Láttam egy jót.


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

a


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

b


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

c


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

d


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

Kihagytam az á-t


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

Meg a cs-t.


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

dz


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

dzs


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

e


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

Na ennyi elég lesz talán.


----------



## pgabor25 (2012 Február 17)

Meg van a 20 hsz és mégsem tudok letölteni, és 8.-án regisztráltam. Ez mitől lehet?


----------



## bunda (2012 Február 17)

Korábban már összeszedtem 20 hozzászólást, hogy végre hozzáférjek a közzétett linkhez. Most megint kell. Ha csak összevissza írogatok, akkor azt egy idő után törlik, ugye!?


----------



## bunda (2012 Február 17)

Minél inkább nyilvánvaló hogy csak azért írogatok hogy meglegyen a húsz hozzászólás, annál hamarabb szűrik ki?
Vagy van egy elévülési idő?


----------



## bunda (2012 Február 17)

De ha csak azért vagyok itt mert itt találtam meg amit keresek, akkor ez van.
Elvileg még három kell.


----------



## bunda (2012 Február 17)

Plusz negyvennyolc óra


----------



## bunda (2012 Február 17)

Talán a közvetlenül egymás után írt hozzászólások számát is nézik, illetve a köztük eltelt időt.


----------



## bunda (2012 Február 17)

Akkor viszont hiába ez a huszadik, nem megyek vele semmire.
Majd kiderül
[HIDE]hidden[/HIDE]


----------



## bunda (2012 Február 17)

Még visszatérek


----------



## vercse.agi (2012 Február 17)

*próba*

kicsit béna vagyok


Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


----------



## vercse.agi (2012 Február 17)

*2*

Nem értem a lényegét


----------



## vercse.agi (2012 Február 17)

*3*



vercse.agi írta:


> kicsit béna vagyok


 haladok


----------



## vercse.agi (2012 Február 17)

4
valami lesz


----------



## vercse.agi (2012 Február 17)

5
ha rájövök biztos jobb lesz


----------



## vercse.agi (2012 Február 17)

6
lassan a fele


----------



## vercse.agi (2012 Február 17)

7
soha nem szóltam hozzá


----------



## vercse.agi (2012 Február 17)

8
ez változhat


----------



## vercse.agi (2012 Február 17)

9 kicsit beteg vagyok


----------



## zsoltika242 (2012 Február 17)

Remélem sikerül


----------



## zsoltika242 (2012 Február 17)

response time is within normal parameters


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

1


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

2


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

3


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

4


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

5


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

6


----------



## zsoltika242 (2012 Február 17)

Lóbéla Szlovákia felé hagyta el a magyar légteret.


----------



## zsoltika242 (2012 Február 17)

44


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

7


----------



## zsoltika242 (2012 Február 17)

99


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

8


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

9


----------



## zsoltika242 (2012 Február 17)

100


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

10


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

11


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

12


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

13


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

14


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

15


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

16


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

17


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

18


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

19


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

20


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

21


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

22


----------



## MBélabácsi (2012 Február 17)

és így tovább


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

Érdekes ötlet, köszönöm


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

5


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

6


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

7


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

nyolc


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

9


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

tíz


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

11


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

12


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

12+1


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

tizennégy


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

15


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

tizen6


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

17


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

tizenkilenc-1


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

19


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

húúúúúúúúúúúsz


----------



## kerivla (2012 Február 17)

szerintem még 1 plussz


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon kellemes az oldal!


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

Ezért azt gondolom,


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

sokszor és sokat látogatom,


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

nem számít az idő,


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

amit itt töltök,


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

mert, ha


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

valami kellemes,


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

az idő mellékes.


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

Az idő rohan,


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

ám nem mindegy hogyan,


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

töltöd el, mint végtelent,


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

valami megfoghatatlant,


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

leírhatatlant,


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

érezhetőt,


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

a kellemesen


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

rohanó,


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

néha elcsúszó,


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

mégis érezhető,


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

látható és megfogható


----------



## dorcsy72 (2012 Február 17)

időtlen időt.


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

nagyon tetszik


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

jo otletnek tartom


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

Sziasztok!Valami jo otlet kellene farsangtemetesre


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

Nem találok valami jo otletre volna szuksegem


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

nekem bejott


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

mar varom hogy elolvassam , de szuksegem van meg nehany hozzaszolasra


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

nem tudom mirol irjak


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

nincs most nagy kedvem pedig mindjart vege a farsangnak


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

szuksegem lenne egy jo szindarabra masodikosoknak


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

nincs most temam


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

van egy varazslo ruham


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

nagyon szeretek bulizni


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

jo lenne egy jo szindarab gyerekeknek


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

ki kell gyljon egy par hozzaszolas


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

a micimackos darab nagyon jo otlet


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

alig varom hogy elolvashassam a micimackos jelenetet


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

a gyerekem is micimackot szeretne


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

nekunk is van otletunk en is feltoltom


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

varni fogok nehany ruhat az eloadasra


----------



## sgyongyi75 (2012 Február 17)

remelem a darabbal mindenki elegadett lesz


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

Köszi a lehetőséget a 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtéséhez :..:


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

és megint köszi


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

gyűjtögetek


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

szorgalmas vagyok


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

ez gyorsabb lesz


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

haladok


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

ez tényleg gyorsabb


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

majd én is töltök fel


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

igyexem


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

már nézem a könyvtáramat


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

és számolom a belépteket


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

és haladok


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

jó 5let


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

a gyűjtés


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

szelektív


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

bejáratot gyártok


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

így hajnalban magányosan a neten


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

már 3-an vagyunk a neten


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

és még 2 vendég


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

haladgatok


----------



## penimano (2012 Február 18)

és talán...


----------



## szjoci (2012 Február 18)

halihó


----------



## Rufous (2012 Február 18)

Miért nem lehet a hídon biciklizni?
Mert nincs rajta pedál!


----------



## masfect1234 (2012 Február 18)

egyedüli látogató


----------



## Rufous (2012 Február 18)

Én is egyedüli látogató vagyok.
Akkor most ez hogyan is van?


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

itt vagyok


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

és gyűjtöm a


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

20 hozzászólást


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

Elég sok forumon


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

be vagyok már regisztrálva, de ilyennel még nem találkoztam,


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

Mi az értelme a 20 hozzászolásnak


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

és a hozzászólások közötti 20s nek?


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

Ki tud több kérdőjelet ki rakni??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

lényeges a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

mert addig sem csinál az ember mást


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

csak bámulja a kijelzőt és számolja a másodperceket


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

puff neki 2s-t tévedtem, lassítanom kell


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

áááááá 13. hozzászólás


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

na ez már eggyel több lassan de biztosan fogynak a dolgok


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

vagy inkább növekednek? hát nem is tudom ezen még el kell gondolkoznom


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

csak fogynak és fogynak a


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

karakterek én meg teljesen


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

lehetetlenségnek tartom


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

az egészet


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

Hát ahogy nézem elértem a kvótát


----------



## golya32 (2012 Február 18)

Akkor most már csak a 48 órát kell megvárni?


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Sziasztok!
Segítséget szeretnék kérni a 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtéséhez!
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Igen, sajnos így van, de még rosszabb a 48 óra, mert nagyon türelmetlen vagyok!


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Annyira szeretné megnézni azokat a keresztszemes sziluetteket, hogy szinte fúrja az oldalamat a kíváncsiság!


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Teljesen rákattantam a keresztzsemezésre kb. 3 éve!


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Írjatok, ha van még elvetemült bökögető!!!


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Gyűjtögetem a szebbnél szebb mintákat, hogy legyen mivel foglalkoznom az esős napokon.


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Igaz a gyerekeim nem nagyon hagynak unatkozni!!!


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Most is megyek mesét olvasni Nekik.


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Meseolvasás kipipálva! Kivégeztük a Csipike és a Gonosz Ostoba című könyvet is!


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Jelenleg egy szép nagy keresztszemes képen dolgozom


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Mucha Reggeli Ébredés című festményén !


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Nagyon szép, bár nagy odafigyelést igényel!


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

A gyerekeknek is rengeteg kedvencet készítettem már,


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Legutóbb Spongya Bob készült számukra!


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

A monokróm minták eddig nem vonzottak


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Találtam egy mintát, ami egy táncospárt


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Ábrázol fehér aidán fekete színnel!


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Valami csodálatosan szép lett, miután elkészültem vele!!


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Rögtön mostam vasaltam, bekereteztem és irány a fal!!!


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Csináltam róla egy fényképet, amit anyunak elküldtem, hogy megcsodálhassa Ő is!


----------



## .kisboszi. (2012 Február 18)

Hát innen a monokróm iránti indíttatás!!!


----------



## honfoglalás1 (2012 Február 18)

sziasztok


----------



## honfoglalás1 (2012 Február 18)

mindenkinek szép estét


----------



## honfoglalás1 (2012 Február 18)

egyik kedvenc magyar együttesem a Nox

A tél dala
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-0nfYSnKDM

Nézd,ez is boldogság:
Szépen mosolyog a tél!
Hol a nyár?- lehet, nem is gondol ránk-,
Minden hófehér...

Nézd, ahogy felhőn át
Itt-ott leköszön a fény-,
Fut a szél,csupa piros arcot lát,
Minden út mentén.

Nagy tűz lobog a téren,
Dob szól és hegedűk-,
Körtánc forog a jégen,
Sok szív megszelídült...

Refr.:
Gyere, szól már az énekszó!
Szánkó vár és friss hó-,
Így jó, ma minden felnőtt gyermekként játszó!
Szól már az énekszó,
Hintót húz négy patkó-,
Nézz szét, ma minden jó: álomnak látszó!

Nézd, ez is boldogság:
Hűsen simogat a tél!
Ha belül ég a szívedben a forróság,
Nem lesz baj, ne félj!

Nézd, örök álmot sző,
Zöldben ünnepel a fánk-,
Meseszép, égig ér a vén fenyő,
Dísze száz kis láng.

Nagy tűz lobog a téren,
Dob szól és hegedűk-,
Körtánc forog a jégen,
Sok szív megszelídült...

Refr.: gyere, szól már az énekszó...

Szálljon az ének!
Így száll szelíden az élet
Szép tavasz ébred,
Hisz' a tél sem állandó...


----------



## honfoglalás1 (2012 Február 18)

Nox- Tűztánc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJHUGyD8waY&feature=related

Táncol az eleven tűz, a holdra szegezi a lángját
Táncol, és vadakat űz, a széllel keresi a párját
Bárhol ha mellé ülsz, érzed féktelen vágyát
Táncol, amíg elszédülsz,
Nehogy rábízd éjjeled álmát!

Vén völgy mélyén halvány fény,
Hajnali tűz kél nem várt rém,
Átkel a hídon a folyónál,
Átfut az erdőn, bosszút áll.
Zord hegyek csúcsát elérné
Emberek búját megnézné,
Vándorok útját bejárná,
Ha égen a felhő nem várná.

Táncol az eleven tűz, a holdra szegezi a lángját
Táncol, és vadakat űz, a széllel keresi a párját
Bárhol ha mellé ülsz, érzed féktelen vágyát
Táncol, amíg elszédülsz,
Nehogy rábízd éjjeled álmát!

Táncol az eleven tűz, a holdra szegezi a lángját
Táncol, és vadakat űz, a széllel keresi a párját
Bárhol ha mellé ülsz, érzed féktelen vágyát
Táncol, amíg elszédülsz,
Nehogy rábízd éjjeled álmát!

Ártó tündér varázsol,
Olvad az élet a dalától,
Vérvörös fényt szór magából,
Tűzszívű szolgát halálból
Zord hegyek csúcsát elérné,
Emberek búját megnézné,
Vándorok útját bejárná,
Ha égen a felhő nem várná.

Táncol az eleven tűz, a holdra szegezi a lángját
Táncol, és vadakat űz, a széllel keresi a párját
Bárhol ha mellé ülsz, érzed féktelen vágyát
Táncol, amíg elszédülsz,
Nehogy rábízd éjjeled álmát!


----------



## honfoglalás1 (2012 Február 18)

Legnagyobb külföldi kedvencem Cher


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Kaczor kottáitok is vannak?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Ismeri valaki azt a számot, hogy Ölelj át és ne engedj el ?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Majd holnap, ha megjön az eszem...
Ismer valaki ilyet?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Valakinek megvan a következő:
Édesanyám, kedvesanyám, csak az a kérésem...


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Ez a lány, ez a vágy csak egy nyári vihar.... 
Valaki?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Mi a véleményetek Baumgartnerről?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

FIFA 12 Nokia 6300-ra létezik?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Söprik a pápai utcát kotta?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Alma a fa alatt kotta?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Szerintetek létezne UFÓ-k?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Aksi élettartam hosszabbítható?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Diszkókirálynő kottája nincsalakinek?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Kicsit vad a lány?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Bonchidai menyecskék?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

F1 szabadedzéseket fogják adni?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Milyen konvertálót ajánlotok?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Az én hazám az őserdő-t ismeri valaki?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Írtatok már zenét?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Ha írtatok zenét, akkor milyen stílusút?


----------



## Gecssan (2012 Február 18)

Mulatós kottáitok vannak?


----------



## zanda (2012 Február 19)

Aki keres az talál!


----------



## zanda (2012 Február 19)

Szeretnék letölteni dolgokat, ugyanakkor lennének feltölteni való dolgaim is.


----------



## zanda (2012 Február 19)

Remélem mindenkinek szép napja lesz ma!


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Minden cselekedetünkre két okunk van. Az egyik jól hangzik, a másik az igazi.


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Ha beütöd a bal bokád, figyelj oda a jobb térdedre.

David Mahoney amerikai üzletember


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Hatalmas fegyver a mosoly; még a jeget is megolvasztja.


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Bámulatos, hogy milyen sokáig tart bármit véghez vinni, amin nem dolgozik az ember!


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Van, akit azért gyűlölsz, mert szeretni is tudnád.


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Rosszat ha míveltél másokkal reggel, visszaszáll tenfejedre este.

Valluvar


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Az ember nem szeretheti se azt, akitől fél, se azt, aki tőle fél.

Cicero


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Soha ne fogadj vesztesre csak azért, mert úgy véled, most már végképp nyernie kell.


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

A szeretet ellentéte nem a gyűlölet, hanem a közöny.


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Sosem oldhatjuk meg a problémát azon a szinten, amelyen létrehoztuk.

Albert Einstein


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Sosem oldhatjuk meg a problémát azon a szinten, amelyen létrehoztuk.

Albert Einstein


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Csak idővel lehet az időt legyőzni.

Eliot


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

1


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

2


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

3


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

4


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

5


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

6


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

7


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

8


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

9


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

10


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

11


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

12


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

*velemeny*



Rubin írta:


> *Dsida Jenő: Hálaadás*
> 
> Köszönöm Istenem az édesanyámat!
> Amíg Ő véd engem, nem ér semmi bánat.
> ...


ez a legszebb vers amivel halat mondhatunk az anyukankert


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

13


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

14


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

15


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

16


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

olyan sok gyonyoru verset olvastam itt koszi


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

17


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

18


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

19


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

enikohogye írta:


> Az oviba nonapot unnepelunk,megtudnatok osztani velem szerepgyujtemenyeteket?Koszi



en is szeretnek jeleneteket letolteni segitsetek koszonom


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

20


----------



## basildon101 (2012 Február 19)

21


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

szivhez szoloak a dalok


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

orulok hogy megtalaltam ezt az oldalt nagyon szinvonalas


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

Marikaóvó írta:


> *Szeresd édesanyádat*
> 
> Ő az, aki halkan
> Bölcsőd fölé hajol,
> ...



nagyon szep


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

az ilyen versekert erdemes anyukanak lenni


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

ha van valakinek ajandek otlete kuldje el


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

a legnagyobb koszonet anyukanknak ha mindennap ereztetjuk hogy mennyire fontos nekunk


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

egy gyermeki olelesben minden benne van


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

barcsak minden nap anyak napja lenne


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

csak akkor vesszuk eszre milyen fontos nekunk az anyukank amikor mar elment


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

az anyai erzesnel nincs szebb a vilagon


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

akarmilyen nagyok a gyerekeink egy olelessel a vilagon a legboldogabba tehetnek


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

szakitsunk idot felkoszonteni anyukankat


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

amikor sajat fiam mondta az iskolaban a verset konnyeztem


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

a pedagogusok sokat tehetnek azert hogy a gyerekek eszebe juttassak milyen fontosak is a szulok


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

szep a csokor


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

a legszebb versek kerultek fel az oldalra koszi


----------



## orosz andi (2012 Február 19)

megprobalok nehanyat letolteni


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

1


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

2


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

3


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

4


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

5


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

6


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

7


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

8


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

9


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

10


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

11


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

12


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

13


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

14


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

15


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

16


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

17


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

18


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

19


----------



## seasons (2012 Február 19)

20


----------



## Ildimami (2012 Február 19)

*Hogy lehet 20 szólást írni két nap alatt?Segítsetek!*

Helló!
Tanító vagyok és óravázlatokat gyűjtök.
+.


Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


----------



## Ildimami (2012 Február 19)

*Bepisilés*

Hogy lehet egy 4 éves fiút leszoktatni az éjszakai bepisilésről?
Naponta ágyat kell húzni.


----------



## Ildimami (2012 Február 19)

Sajnos ma vasárnap van és holnap kell dolgozni.


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*1.*

1.


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*2.*

2.


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*3.*

3.


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*4.*

4.


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*5.*

5.


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*6.*

6.


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*7.*

7.


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*8.*

8.


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*10*

10


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*9.*

9.


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*11*

11


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*12*

12


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*13*

13


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*14*

14


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*15*

15


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*16*

16


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*17*

17


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*18*

18


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*19*

19


----------



## agnetta (2012 Február 19)

20


----------



## agnetta (2012 Február 19)

21


----------



## agnetta (2012 Február 19)

22


----------



## agnetta (2012 Február 19)

23


----------



## agnetta (2012 Február 19)

24


----------



## xBazsi (2012 Február 19)

*20*

20


----------



## Cukikeksz (2012 Február 19)

*"A boldogság olyan, mint a svéd napnyugta - mindenki számára elérhető, de a legtöbben másfelé nézünk, és szem elől tévesztjük." (Mark Twain)*


----------



## Cukikeksz (2012 Február 19)

*"Akármelyik oldaláról nézed a hegyet, mindig másnak fogod látni, pedig ugyanaz a hegy. Minden ilyen, ami a teremtés műve: egyazon Isten más-más arcát mutatja." (Paulo Coelho)*


----------



## Cukikeksz (2012 Február 19)

*"Sok ember vágyik arra, hogy meglássa önmaga valódi arcát, de még több nem mer belenézni a tiszta tükörbe. Vagy ha mégis, félelmében inkább homokba dugja a fejét, haragjában eltorzítja és megmagyarázza a látottakat, vagy dühében összetöri a tükröt." (A.J. Christian)*


----------



## Cukikeksz (2012 Február 19)

*"A labirintus olyan, akár az élet. Bármelyik úton indulsz el, sohasem tudhatod, célhoz vezet-e, vagy zsákutcába jutsz? De aki bölcs és kitartó, no és van elég ereje is, az végül rátalál a helyes útra, és még idejében eléri azt, amire vágyott." (Nemere István)*


----------



## Cukikeksz (2012 Február 19)

*"Valamiben hinni annyit jelent, mint gondolatban felépíteni vagy "megteremteni", aztán kitartani a gondolat mellett, és kételyek nélküli teljes belső bizonyossággal tudni, hogy a kívánt eredmény előbb-utóbb a fizikai világban is megjelenik." (Balogh Béla)*


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

*hó...*

Remélem a héten már elolvad a hó...


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

Sajnos holnap már dolgozni kell


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

Kitaláltam egy jó dolgot, remélem holnap a diákok élvezni fogják az órát...


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

*zene...*

Jó volt a fellépés ma fiammal...


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

Örült a lányom a születésnap ajándéknak...


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

Finom a pünkösdi fánk...


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

Szeretem a moodlet


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

*hólapátolás*

Tegnap lapátoltam a havat


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

Remélem nyer a Győr...


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Nincs több veszteni valója annak, aki elvesztette a becsületét.

Publilius Syrus


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Szakértő az a személy, aki már minden hibát elkövetett, amit egy nagyon szűk szakterületen el lehet követni.

Niels Bohr


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Akár azt hiszed, hogy képes vagy rá, akár azt hiszed, hogy nem - igazad van!

Henry Ford


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Boldogok, akik nevetni tudnak önmagukon, mert nem lesz vége szórakozásuknak.

Gyökössy Endre


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Tedd! Vagy ne tedd! De ne próbáld!

Yoda


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Ahol egyszer sas voltál, oda ne menj vissza verébnek.


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

Szombaton a gyerekekkel kirándulunk


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Gyakran az időnk felét azzal töltjük, hogy olyan dolgok után vágyódunk, amiket elérhetnénk, ha nem vágyakozással töltenénk el az időnket.

Alexander Woollcott


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Az az ember, aki nem csinál hibát, rendszerint semmit sem csinál.

Phelps


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Ha a tüskére figyelsz, nem fogod érezni a rózsa illatát.

Kínai közmondás


----------



## honolilu (2012 Február 19)

Ha a tüskére figyelsz, nem fogod érezni a rózsa illatát.

Kínai közmondás


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

Aki hibázott az csinált valamit...


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

Ha hideg van fázom...


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

Remélem jön a tavasz most már...


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

Itt az idő most vagy soha


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

Na még egy kicsi és megvagyok...


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

Igen, ez már halad...


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

A fájdalmat el kell használni, - ha magunkba zárjuk, soha sem fog enyhülni.


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

Ahelyett, hogy átkoznád a helyet, ahová estél, keresd meg inkább a zuhanásod okát.


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

Sokszor és sokat nevetni; elnyerni az intelligens emberek megbecsülését, a gyermekek ragaszkodását; kivívni az őszinte kritikusok elismerését és elviselni a hamis barátok árulásait; örülni a szépnek, megtalálni másokban a jót; jobbítani egy kicsit a világon – egy egészséges gyerekkel, egy parányi kerttel vagy azzal, hogy biztos lábon állva élsz; tudni, hogy legalább egyvalaki könnyebben lélegzik, mert te voltál. Ez a boldogulás, ez a siker.


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

Miből lesz a boldogság? Mondd meg, úgy szeretném tudni!!! Biztonságból, meghittségből, közös dolgokból, önzetlen odaadásból, élményekből, megérzésekből, eszmékből, elképzelésekből, kihívásokból, célokból. És a lista még korántsem teljes.


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

A jó, a szép, és a remény mindenben benne van, benne él. A felkelő nap sugarában, a kimondott szó erejében, egy édes kacagásban, akár egyetlen pillanatban.


----------



## gycsaba (2012 Február 19)

A házasság egy életre szól, és ezt jelenti az elkötelezettség. Jóban-rosszban és tudomásul véve, hogy a házasság nem mindig pezsgőről és rózsákról szól. Minden rossz elmúlik, a szerelem, az igaz szerelem azt jelenti, hogy túléljük a viharokat és erősebben kerülünk ki belőlük.


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

Hello


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

Jelen


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

3


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

4


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

5


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

Lassan


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

de


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

biztosan


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

meglesz


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

a 20


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

A felesegem szerint nem irok ertelmes dolgokat


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

de nem baj


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

mar csak 8


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

7


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

6


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

5


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

4


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

3


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

2


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

1


----------



## xmantata (2012 Február 19)

Sikerult :kaboom:


----------



## nemokap (2012 Február 19)

*Első*

Szerintem


----------



## nemokap (2012 Február 19)

Már volt több hozzászólásom.


----------



## nemokap (2012 Február 19)

De mivel a rendszer nem emlékszik.


----------



## nemokap (2012 Február 19)

Ezért még 11 hozzászólást meg kell ejtenem.


----------



## nemokap (2012 Február 19)

Noha szerintem ennek nem sok értelme van.


----------



## nemokap (2012 Február 19)

De nem kívánok kritizálni, nehogy moderálásra kerüljön sor.


----------



## nemokap (2012 Február 19)

S a szabályokat is tiszteletben tartom.


----------



## nemokap (2012 Február 19)

Ezért még ezt a 7 darab hozzászólást megteszem.


----------



## nemokap (2012 Február 19)

Mert ha ez a feltétel, bizony ez a feltétel.


----------



## nemokap (2012 Február 19)

Szóval még öt értelmesnek tűnő hozzászólást kell kiötlenem.


----------



## nemokap (2012 Február 19)

Ami nem egy-egy szó, s még a helyesírása is helyes.


----------



## nemokap (2012 Február 19)

Mert nem tudom, hogy mást idegesít-e, de engem zavar, hogy ha a neten össze-vissza írnak.


----------



## nemokap (2012 Február 19)

A nyelv egy szép dolog, gondozni kellene.


----------



## nemokap (2012 Február 19)

S mivel használni akarom ezt a fórumot, megtettem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## horago (2012 Február 20)

*4*

4


----------



## horago (2012 Február 20)

Gyerekkoromban egyszer eltűntem pár napra otthonról. A szüleim azonnal reagáltak, kiadták a szobám."


----------



## antanyu (2012 Február 20)

Sziasztok!!


----------



## antanyu (2012 Február 20)

Itt vagyok


----------



## antanyu (2012 Február 20)

Szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## antanyu (2012 Február 20)

akkor most beköszöntem


----------



## antanyu (2012 Február 20)

:444:sziasztok


----------



## antanyu (2012 Február 20)

na csak lesz valami, vagy nem, de olyan se lehet vagy?


----------



## yuliya (2012 Február 20)

én is help


bbkinga írta:


> sziasztok
> miért nem tudok letölteni semmit?


----------



## yuliya (2012 Február 20)

peldaul
?


Vinky19 írta:


> A regisztrálástól számítva 2 napnak el kell telnie, és még 20 értelmes hozzászólásnak is kell lenni.​


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

1


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

2


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

3


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

4


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

5


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

6


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

7


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

8


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

9


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

10


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

11


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

12


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

13


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

14


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

15


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

16


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

17


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

18


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

19


----------



## ferinek (2012 Február 20)

20::777:egészségünkre


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

2


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

3


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

5


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

7


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

11


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

13


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

17


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

19


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

23


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

29


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

31


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

37


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

41


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

43


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

47


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

53


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

59


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

61


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

67


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

71


----------



## OttawaSenators (2012 Február 20)

73


----------



## horago (2012 Február 20)

Kemény dolog a házasság. A feleségem simán megcsókolja a kutyánkat, de nem hajlandó a poharamból inni.


----------



## horago (2012 Február 20)

Egy lány felhívott: „Gyere át, nincs itthon senki.” Átmentem. Tényleg nem volt otthon senki.


----------



## horago (2012 Február 20)

Az élet nem a művészetet utánozza, hanem a rossz tévéműsorokat.


----------



## Termesz (2012 Február 20)

Üdv mindenkinek, belefogok a gyűjtésbe.


----------



## Termesz (2012 Február 20)

Nem akarok floodolni, de megláttam egy AC-DC könyvet és az nekem az most kell.


----------



## Termesz (2012 Február 20)

fuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Termesz (2012 Február 20)

Az egyik haverom komp akart lenni dehát nem komplett.


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

Köszönöm


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

Kösza segítséget


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

Bocs a bénázásért


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

Üdv Dányból


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

Olyan hasznos dolgok vannak az oldalon


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

Köszönöm


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

“Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.”
(*George Bernard Shaw*)


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

“Ne várj, a legjobb alkalom soha nem fog elérkezni. Kezdj hozzá ott, ahol éppen most vagy, és használj bármilyen eszközt, ami csak a kezedbe kerül, hiszen a legjobb szerszámokat útközben úgyis meg fogod találni.” (*Napoleon Hill*)


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

“A vidámságnak megvan az ereje ahhoz, hogy a félelem, a sértettség, a harag, a frusztráltság, a csalódottság, a depresszió, a bűntudat és a meg nem felelés érzéseit kiűzze az életedből. Azon a napon éred el a vidámságot, amikor rájössz, hogy mindegy, mi történik körülötted, akkor sem lesz jobb semmi, ha nem vagy jókedvű.” (*Anthony Robbins*)


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

“Nem kell ahhoz semmi különleges ok, hogy jól érezd magad – egyszerűen elhatározod, hogy azonnal boldog leszel, egyszerűen csak azért, mert élsz, egyszerűen azért, mert így akarod.” (*Anthony Robbins*)


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

“Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre.” (*John C. Maxwell*)


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

“Ha természetes módon élsz, sosem leszel szegény, de ha a képzelgések szerint, sosem leszel gazdag.” (*Epikurosz*)


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

“Nem az a szegény, akinek csak kevese van, hanem aki többre vágyik.” (*Seneca*)


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

“Ne akarj sikeres lenni – minél inkább célul tűzöd ki a sikert, annál biztosabban elkerül. A sikert nem lehet üldözőbe venni, ahogy a boldogságot sem: a sikernek magának mintegy mellékhatásként, önkéntelenül kell jelentkezni, mikor az ember valamely önmagánál nagyobb ügynek szenteli magát.” (*Viktor Frankl*)


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

“Táncolni kell, Uram. A zene majd csak megjön valahonnan.” (*Zorba, a görög*)


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

“Tökéletes ember nincs, csak tökéletes emberi szándék.” (*Robin Hood*)


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

“Nem lehet összekötni a pontokat a jövőt fürkészve, az összefüggések csak utólag visszanézve látszanak.” (*Steve Jobs*)


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

“Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend.” (*Alexandre Dumas*)


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

“Sajnos nagyon sokan hiszik azt, hogy a csend olyan űr, amit mindenképp ki kell tölteni még akkor is, ha nincs fontos mondandójuk.” (*Nicholas Sparks*)


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

“Az elme önmagában képes a Poklot Mennyé, a Mennyet Pokollá változtatni.” (*John Milton*)


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

Mikor tölthetek le!


----------



## Kati19780820 (2012 Február 21)

?


----------



## benos61 (2012 Február 21)

Kati19780820 írta:


> ?



Én is szeretnék letölteni!


----------



## benos61 (2012 Február 21)

20 hozzászólás után 48 óra pihi,és aztán.....


----------



## Barkochba (2012 Február 21)

*20 hozzászólást gyűjtök*

Miért is jó, hogy le vannak korlátozva bizonyos funkciók a 20. kommentig?


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

Most kezdem gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

Nagyon tetszik ez a fórum


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

Sok hasznos dolgot találtam


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

ezért döntöttem úgy, hogy regisztrálok


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

az egészséges életmód nagyon fontos számomra


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

és itt sok hasznos feltöltés van


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

remélem továbbra is lesznek ilyen hasznos feltöltések


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

kicsit lassan gyűlik a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

de kitartó vagyok


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

már csak 10 kell


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

vagy 9?


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

8


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

7


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

6


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

5


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

4


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

4


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

4


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

3


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

2


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

1


----------



## catgirl20 (2012 Február 21)

nem enged még mindig


----------



## bernadett_h (2012 Február 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Termesz (2012 Február 21)

Teszt.


----------



## Termesz (2012 Február 21)

Nyelvtanórán:
- Pistike, mondj egy igekötőt és egy névmást!
- Ki? Én?


----------



## Termesz (2012 Február 21)

T-3


----------



## Termesz (2012 Február 21)

T-2


----------



## Termesz (2012 Február 21)

T-1


----------



## Termesz (2012 Február 21)

Hello World.


----------



## Termesz (2012 Február 21)

Or not.


----------



## zuluteam (2012 Február 21)

kösz


----------



## zuluteam (2012 Február 21)

k1


----------



## yuliya (2012 Február 21)

mert ez igy is van


Vinky19 írta:


> Vannak barátaim, mégis magányos vagyok.
> Vannak szép napjaim, mégis boldogtalan vagyok.
> Vannak, akik támogatnak, mégis árvának érzem magam.
> 
> Nem értem a szövegét, de érzem, hogy jó lehet, mert valahol megérintett.


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

*sziasztok*

sziasztok


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

még új vagyok


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

szeretném használni az oldalt, de nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

Tudna valaki segíteni, hogy mi módon tudom teljesíteni?


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

Köszönöm!


----------



## kecskesizabella (2012 Február 21)

koszi


----------



## kecskesizabella (2012 Február 21)

nagyon jo


----------



## kecskesizabella (2012 Február 21)

engem is erdekelne


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

sziasztok


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

sziasztok


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

üdv szegedről


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

új vagyok


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

asd


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

kljklj


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

mi értelme ennek a 20 hozzászólásnak?


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

as


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

kissaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

gkhgz


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

hello


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

vihfds


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

gfds


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

élkj


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

1234


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

9876


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

kjhg


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

oooooooooo


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

00000000000000


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

hasonló cipőben járunk


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

kata


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

:55:kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

Azt hiszem!


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

:!:mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)




----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

mnbvv


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

már csak 3


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

jhgfdf


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

kettő


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

3333333333333


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

egy................ééééééééééééés


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

222222222222


----------



## betti70 (2012 Február 21)

megvan a 20


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

1111111111111111


----------



## katasuni (2012 Február 21)

(y)


----------



## piros55 (2012 Február 21)

*Hello Mindenkinek !*


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

111


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

222


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

333


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

444


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

555


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

666


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

777


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

888


----------



## totyika3 (2012 Február 21)

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

999


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

1010


----------



## totyika3 (2012 Február 21)

Remélem ez már a 20. üzim!


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

1111


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

1212


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

1313


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

1414


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

1515


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

1616


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

1717


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

1818


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

1919


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

2020


----------



## Brunyika (2012 Február 21)

2121


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

1


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

1+1


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

1+1+1=3


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

2*2


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

V


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

3*3-3


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

Viii-i=vii


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

2*2*2=viii


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

3^2=9


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

10000:10:10:10=10


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

1 11 1 111 1 11 1


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

2*2*2+2*2=12


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

13


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

7+7


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

28/2+1


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

2*2*2*2


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

15+2=17


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

2*2*2*2+2


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

20-1


----------



## koszoa (2012 Február 21)

...és végül: 20


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

2


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

3


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

4


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

5


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

6


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

7


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

8


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

9


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

megvan az első 10


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

11


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

12


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

13


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

14


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

és itt a 15.


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

16


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

17


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

18


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

19


----------



## ebarb71 (2012 Február 22)

és végül a 20


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

*Nem találtam fogyókúra topicot!*

Pedig fontos lenne, mert le kell fogynom. Augusztus óta 10 kg lement. De most stagnálok, miközben a vércukrom 10 fölé ment.


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

*Folytatás 2.*

Ha pedig nem sikerül megrendszabályozni, akkor jön az inzulin! :!:


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

*Folytatás 3.*

Akkor pedig vége, és jönne a betegség tudat.


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

*Folytatás 4.*

Egy kicsit már bele is törõdtem.


----------



## piros55 (2012 Február 22)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

*Folytatás 5.*

Pedi még naponta tornászom is. Kivéve a szombat-vasárnapot!


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

*Folytatás 6.*

Így legalább kiadom a dolgot magamból!


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

*Folytatás 7.*

Decemberben elkezdett fájni a gyomrom is.


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

*Folytatás 8.*

Hasi UH-ra küldtek, idõpontja febr. 23-a lesz.


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

*Folytatás 9.*

Az eredménnyel vissza kell az orvoshoz.


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

*Folytatás 10.*

Van egy nagyon kedves dr.nõ a Szt. István Kórházban.


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

*Folytatás 11.*

A pajzsmirigy alulműködésemmel mentem oda, de a cukrom is sorra került, miután az rendbejött.


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

*Folytatás 12.*

Mi lesz, ha -ahogy hírlik- bezárják a Szt. István Kórházat?


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

*Folytatás 13.*

Igaz, elég régi is, öreg is, de -a kaját leszámítva- panaszom nem volt. Kivizsgáláson voltam 6 napig benn.


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

*Folytatás 14.*

Bár, amikor 2-3 éve ott voltam, akkor javították a ffi mosdót - ezért a nõibe járt mindenki. Nehéz idõszak volt, gondolom, az ott dolgozóknak is.


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

*Folytatás 15.*

15


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

16


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

17


----------



## HKati4951 (2012 Február 22)

Utsó! Kész a 20!


----------



## blackadder (2012 Február 22)

Megvan a 20, mégsem tudok letölteni. brrrr......


----------



## MSac (2012 Február 22)

sziasztok, szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## MSac (2012 Február 22)

még 6...


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

7


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

22


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

3


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

8


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

1


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

2


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

3


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

4


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

5


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

11


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

6


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

33


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

7


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

8


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

9


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

10


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

11


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

12


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

13


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

14


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

15


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

16


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

17


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

A


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

18


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

19


----------



## Lypyke (2012 Február 22)

20


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

D


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

.


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

x


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

S


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

Z


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

I


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

A


----------



## gamegodhu (2012 Február 22)

hihi


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

S


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

Z


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

T


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

O


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

K


----------



## bwm (2012 Február 22)

!


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 22)

Sziasztok, szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 22)

Nagyon hasznosnak találom ezt az oldalt, én zenével pontosabban énekléssel foglalkozom, és nagyon örvendek, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 22)

Itt ugyanis megtalálható sok olyan zeneszám alapja, amiket máshol nem lehet megkapni, ezért egyedi és különleges ez az oldal.


----------



## bencikenek (2012 Február 22)

sziasztok


----------



## bencikenek (2012 Február 22)

jön a tavasz


----------



## bencikenek (2012 Február 22)

helloka


----------



## bencikenek (2012 Február 22)

Halika


----------



## bencikenek (2012 Február 22)

még öt hozzászólás kell


----------



## bencikenek (2012 Február 22)

de unom már


----------



## bencikenek (2012 Február 22)

2012


----------



## bencikenek (2012 Február 22)

2011


----------



## tavcsor (2012 Február 22)

*ZoRRo*

jelen


----------



## tavcsor (2012 Február 22)

*valójában*



bencikenek írta:


> 2011


Már 2012


----------



## tavcsor (2012 Február 22)

- Mi a hasonlóság egy cápa és egy csiga között?

- ???

- Egyiket se vonzza a mágnes.


----------



## mvildiko (2012 Február 22)

*Micimackó*

Trallalla!


----------



## draki1989 (2012 Február 22)

helo köszi a hozzászólás lehetőségét


----------



## draki1989 (2012 Február 22)

így sokkal jobb hogy nem kell mindenhez hozzászólni mert van egy topik ahol mindenki megteheti


----------



## draki1989 (2012 Február 22)

Legalább nekem is meglesz a 20


----------



## draki1989 (2012 Február 22)

zsír hogy meglesz a 20 azt le tudok tölteni egy csomó könyvet


----------



## draki1989 (2012 Február 22)

szeretném megköszönni azoknak akik létrehozták ezt a topikot


----------



## draki1989 (2012 Február 22)

már nemtudom hogy mit írjak még ide de már nemsokára meglesz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## draki1989 (2012 Február 22)

A természet általános jellemzője, hogy energia-minimumra törekszik.


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 22)

*midi*

nagyon jo alapok


----------



## draki1989 (2012 Február 22)

Miért hagytuk hogy így legyen?


----------



## draki1989 (2012 Február 22)

szoktatok vicceket mesélni?


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 22)

*midi*

igen .nagyon klassz


----------



## draki1989 (2012 Február 22)

Nehéz az út..
de mingyárt meglesz a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## draki1989 (2012 Február 22)

A kicsi a tét, a kedvem sötét. már 18


----------



## draki1989 (2012 Február 22)

nem untatlak már sokáig titeket mert már 19 nél tartok


----------



## draki1989 (2012 Február 22)

Húsz megvan :d


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 22)

*csaba*

ezt fontosnak tartom


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 22)

*kösz*

köszönjük


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 22)

*zene*

csodálatos a komolyzene


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 22)

*kösz*

köszönjük


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 22)

*kösz*

nagyon szép


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 22)

*kösz*

nagyon klassz.


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 22)

*szinti*

kedvanc témám a szintik.


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 22)

*sziasztok*

nagyon jo a forum.


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 22)

*tánc*

nagyon jo a forum


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 22)

*sziasztok*

jo a forum


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 22)

*kösz*

nagyon jo a forum


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 22)

*kérés*

zalatnay sarolta. MÉRT MENTÉL EL .c dalának a kottáját keresem


----------



## evike25 (2012 Február 22)

nagyon változatos, én is matricát használok


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 22)

jo a förum


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 22)

érdekes szép kották


----------



## cscsaabbaa (2012 Február 22)

igen ,sok a jo téma,


----------



## One of them (2012 Február 22)

*Regisztráltam*

Sikeresen regisztráltam. Ez az első üzenetem.


----------



## One of them (2012 Február 22)

cscsaabbaa írta:


> igen ,sok a jo téma,



Teljesen igazad van.


----------



## One of them (2012 Február 22)

cscsaabbaa írta:


> érdekes szép kották



Ötödik


----------



## One of them (2012 Február 22)

6-ik ez


----------



## One of them (2012 Február 22)

8-ik


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

hmm


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

9ik


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

10.


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

11.


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

12.


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

13


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

14


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

15


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

16.


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

17.


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

18.


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

19.


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

20.


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

21.


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

22.


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

23.


----------



## dezsoili (2012 Február 22)

*Segítség!*

Egy egyszerű pontra is több ezres karaktert ír ki és visszautasít a blogom. Miért nem lehet tölteni semmit sem?


----------



## Mili213 (2012 Február 22)

beszálok a számolásba 7.


----------



## Mili213 (2012 Február 22)

beszállok természetesen


----------



## juster (2012 Február 22)

24.


----------



## Mili213 (2012 Február 22)

na ez már csak 1 és megvan a fele


----------



## Mili213 (2012 Február 22)

ééés kéééész!!!!


----------



## Krisz73 (2012 Február 22)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


Köszönöm!


----------



## Krisz73 (2012 Február 22)

Mili213 írta:


> ééés kéééész!!!!


Gratulálok! Ügyes vagy!


----------



## Krisz73 (2012 Február 22)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


Köszike!


----------



## Krisz73 (2012 Február 22)

Krisz73 írta:


> Köszike!


Remélem még sikerül gyűjteni! Köszönöm!


----------



## Krisz73 (2012 Február 22)

Krisz73 írta:


> Köszike!


Gyűjtögetek! Köszi.


----------



## Krisz73 (2012 Február 22)

Krisz73 írta:


> Gyűjtögetek! Köszi.


Még mindig gyűjtök!


----------



## Krisz73 (2012 Február 22)

Krisz73 írta:


> Köszike!


Szia.Köszi!


----------



## Krisz73 (2012 Február 22)

Krisz73 írta:


> Köszike!


Várom a 20-at!


----------



## Krisz73 (2012 Február 22)

Krisz73 írta:


> Köszike!


Ez miért kell?


----------



## Krisz73 (2012 Február 22)

Krisz73 írta:


> Köszike!


Te tudod?


----------



## Krisz73 (2012 Február 22)

Krisz73 írta:


> Köszike!


Ennek nem sok értelme van!


----------



## Krisz73 (2012 Február 22)

Krisz73 írta:


> Ennek nem sok értelme van!


Jó, persze kell. Megértem.


----------



## Krisz73 (2012 Február 22)

Krisz73 írta:


> Jó, persze kell. Megértem.


Szerintem megvan! Köszönöm!


----------



## Krisz73 (2012 Február 22)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


Még mindig nincs meg. Vajon miért?


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

Minden hazugság felfedi az igazság egy darabját.


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

A szerelem vak és süket és sőt néha bolond is, de időtlen is, és előbb vagy utóbb betoppan az életedbe.


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

Próbálkozás, kudarc, próbálkozás, kudarc... az egyetlen igazi kudarc, ha többé nem próbálkozol.


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

Egyikünk sem az, akinek kívülről mutatja magát, de szükségünk van erre a külsőre a túléléshez.


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

Földönkívüli intelligencia???Előbb itt, a Földön találjunk valamit!


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

Kezdetben vala a semmi. Majd az Úr mondá: "Legyen világosság!" - s továbbra is vala a semmi, de már látni is lehetett azt.


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

Gyerekkorom óta rajongok Michael Jacksonért. Igaz, gyerekkoromban még ő is rajongott értem.


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

"Ne lopj! A kormány nem kedveli a konkurenciát."


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

Az önbizalom az a nyugott, magabiztos érzés ami pofára esés elott 
eltölti az embert


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

Mi a különbség a feleség és a barátno között? 
30 kiló.


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

És mi a különbség a férj és a házibarát között? 
30 perc.


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

Miatyank Microsoft, aki a merevlemezen vagy, szenteltessek meg a te 
Windows-od, jojjon el a te frissitesed, legyen meg a te javitokeszleted, 
mikeppen a Windows-on, azonkeppen az Office-ban is. Mindennapi XNS-unket 
add meg nekunk ma, es bocsass meg a kalozmasolatainkert, mikeppen mi is 
megbocsatunk a T-COM-nak. 
Es ne vigyel minket az IBX-hez, de szabadits meg az OS/2-tol, 
Mert tied a Dos, a Windows 98, es az NT, midorokke 
ENTER


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

Egy anya husz evig faradozik, hogy a fiabol ferfit faragjon, aztan jon egy 
no, es husz perc alatt bolondot csinal belole.


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

Uj kerulet: egy hely, ahonnan kivagjak a fakat, es utcakat neveznek el 
roluk


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

Sokkal jobb adni, mint kapni, peldanak mindjart itt van a naszajandek


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

A hazassag olyan bun, hogy meg az egyhaz is megtagadja a feloldozast


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

Melyik orok torveny fog megdolni, ha a tetorol ledobunk egy macskat, a hatara kotozott vajaskenyerrel?"


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

Akarki lopta is el a hitelkartyamat, kevesebbet kolt, mint a felesegem.


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

A legtobb fontos dolog az eletunkben tavolletunkben tortenik


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

Akinek van egy oraja, mindig tudja mennyi az ido. Akinek ketto, az mar soha nem lehet biztos benne.


----------



## gabor104 (2012 Február 23)

*c*

Az adózás elkerülése az egyetlen olyan szellemi tevekenyseg, amely nemi hasznot hoz.


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Üdvözlet*

Üdvözletem küldöm Tárnokról. Sziasztok.


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Az élet rögös útján a barátok a lengéscsillapítók.*[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Az a baj a semmittevéssel, hogy nem tudod, mikor végeztél vele.*[SIZE=+0]

[/SIZE]


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Nagy ésszel nagyot lehet tévedni.*[SIZE=+0]

[/SIZE]


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Amikor veszítesz, legalább a leckét tanuld meg.*


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Emlékezz, hogy a csönd néha a legjobb válasz.*


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Élj jó, becsületes életet, így mikor öregebb leszel és visszagondolsz, képes leszel másodszorra is élvezni azt.*


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Szeretteiddel való nézeteltérésed alkalmával foglalkozz csak az adott problémával, ne hánytorgasd fel a múltat.*


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Légy gyengéd a Földhöz.*


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Vakmerő önzetlenséggel kezeld a szerelmet és a főzést.*


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Mérlegeld a sikeredet annak a fényében, hogy mit kellett feladnod azért, hogy elérd.*


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Emlékezz, hogy az a legjobb kapcsolat, melyben egymás iránti szeretetetek meghaladja egymással szembeni érdekeiteket.*


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Évente egyszer menj olyan helyre, ahol még nem voltál.*


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Tanuld meg a szabályokat, hogy tudjad, hogyan lehet áthágni őket.*


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Ne felejtsd el, hogy nem megkapni azt, amit kívánsz, néha csodálatos szerencse.*


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Kövesd a három T-t. Tiszteld önmagad! Tisztelj másokat! és Tetteidért vállalj felelősséget!*


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Ne hagyd, hogy egy kis nézeteltérés tönkretegyen egy nagy barátságot.*


----------



## Satakela (2012 Február 23)

*Minden nap tölts egy kis időt magaddal.*


----------



## ditke1987 (2012 Február 23)

‎- Ó, nézd Pistike felnőttek a Hupikék Törpikék...
- Nagyi, ez az Avatar...


----------



## szszreni (2012 Február 23)

heloka Reni vagyok van valaki online? hogy ne csak magammal beszeljek?


----------



## micu26 (2012 Február 23)

Sziasztok gyüjtögetek


----------



## kicsigo (2012 Február 23)

*Márai Sándor*

Talán ez a legnehezebb: nem szégyellni érzéseinket.


----------



## kicsigo (2012 Február 23)

Amíg az embernek dolga van a földön, él.


----------



## kicsigo (2012 Február 23)

A nő, aki igazán szeret valakit, módot ad a férfinak arra, hogy a férfi őt minden erejével megajándékozhassa.


----------



## kicsigo (2012 Február 23)

Valaki olvassa is ezeket az üzeneteket?
Mert igyekszem hasznosakat írni


----------



## kicsigo (2012 Február 23)

Vannak férfiak, akik nőiesek, s akiknek éppen ez kell, hogy szeressék őket. De aztán vannak másfajta férfiak, akik legfeljebb csak elviselik a szeretetet, úgy, ahogy.


----------



## kicsigo (2012 Február 23)

Az ember mindig azt gyűlöli a másikban, ami önmagában hiba, s amit önmagában nem tud elintézni és közömbösíteni.


----------



## kicsigo (2012 Február 23)

Az ember nemcsak azzal vétkezik, amit elkövet, hanem vétkezik azzal is, amit nem követ el, mert figyelmetlen vagy közömbös.


----------



## kicsigo (2012 Február 23)

Azt akartam mondani, hogy Magyarország is csak a minőség igényével élhet és maradhat fenn az új Európában; nincs módunk középszerűnek lenni. (...) De ez az ország semmitől nem fél úgy, mint a minőségtől, s az igazi műveltségtől, amely valóban hősiesség.\\m/


----------



## kicsigo (2012 Február 23)

Semmi sem olyan érdekes, meglepő, kiszámíthatatlan, mint a folyamat, amelynek során egy ember elárulja jellembeli sajátosságait.


----------



## kicsigo (2012 Február 23)

Arra kell nevelnünk eszméletünket és szemléletünket, hogy a köznapiban, a környezőben, a mindennaposban is látni tudjuk az egyszerit, a csodálatosat és a látomásszerűt.kiss


----------



## kicsigo (2012 Február 23)

Minden reménytelen, ami emberi. Csak az isteni a teljes, csak a lélek nem reménytelen.


----------



## kicsigo (2012 Február 23)

Aki alázat nélkül szeret, nagy terhet tesz a másik vállára.


----------



## kicsigo (2012 Február 23)

A szenvedély él és vár valahol, nem enged el. S ez jó így. Nem igaz, hogy teljesen céltalan életed és munkád. Valamit még akar veled az élet.:00:


----------



## kicsigo (2012 Február 23)

Pontosan az az ember hiányzik életemből, akinek levelet szeretnék írni.:55:


----------



## kicsigo (2012 Február 23)

Egy életen át, következetesen, nem beleegyezni abba, ami az emberek hazugsága, nagyobb hősiesség, mint alkalmilag hangosan és mellveregetve tiltakozni ellene.:!:


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

**

ez nagyon jó


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*1*

1.


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*3*

hát igen


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*4*

negyedik


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*5*

wow :O


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*6*

piccolo


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*7*

macsi


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*8*

hHh


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*9*

-.-ˇ"


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*10*

nnn


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*11*

mmm


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*12*

^ ^
=( - . -)=


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*13*

mmmmm


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*14*

jojojo


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*15*

(*.... ...::::.-___---)


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*16*

zsírkóbász DDDD


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*17*

hogy a csudába nyeee


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*18*

:d


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

*danika123 jelentett egy üzenetet*

danika123 bejelentett egy bejegyzést.

A bejelentés oka:


> nem tudok le tőlteni pedig bent vagyk má 3 honapja aszt irja 20 hozá szolás+2 napos regisztrácio de meg volt ménem enged le tőlteni


A bejegyzés: SZINTI stílusok,szettek - feltöltések
A fórum: Zene
Megbízott moderátorok: AndiC

Közzétette: csabykoko
Eredeti tartalom:


> it egy kis korg stylusok valaki jo disco korgokat rakjon már föl


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*19*

mmm


----------



## Micikemacika (2012 Február 23)

*20*

mbmbmbbmbb


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

rudolf76 írta:


> sziasztok nagyon jó a fórum
> helo


szerintem is


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

jony20 írta:


> Tyros 3 stílusok, ha valakit érdekel;-)
> 
> **** hidden content ****



szerintem is


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

Pa-500 írta:


> Nagyon érdemes ezt letölteni ,kolegák.
> Korg hangót szivessen fogadnék !!:444:



igen


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

paróka írta:


> jony 20 kérésére roma sílusok , bár nem kimondottan psr710 -re, de biztos hogy szól rajta, gondolom, hogy kis átalakítások azért majd kellenek .
> Üdvözlettel:
> paróka



igen


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

brudi80 írta:


> 123.zip (391.1 KB)


igen


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

shark75 írta:


> Gyári Roland-ról konvertálva és egy kicsit megvágva.
> Nálam remekül működik.
> 
> :444:



kősz


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

shark75 írta:


> Szia vicky !
> 
> Rendben,holnap (szombat) majd szedek össze egy párat.
> Becsomagolom őket és feltöltöm ide.
> ...




jjsjjs


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

okidlisz írta:


> Ezeket is érdemes megnéznetek !



l


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

okidlisz írta:


> Van még!rolandra, ha valakinek kell még irjon, holnap elkezdem a KORG-os feltöltést !




kk


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

danika123 írta:


> igen


ss


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

danika123 írta:


> igen


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

danika123 írta:


> igen


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

danika123 írta:


> kk


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

shark75 írta:


> Szia vicky !
> 
> Rendben,holnap (szombat) majd szedek össze egy párat.
> Becsomagolom őket és feltöltöm ide.
> ...


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

pa-500 írta:


> nem ismert sty-ok !!!
> 
> Válogassátók, kinek mi kell !
> 
> ...


:d


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

Pa-500 írta:


> Valaki kérte tölem ,ime !
> Üdv. mindenkinek !
> Yamaha össz. tip . sty meg van nekem,és a Roland tip. is.
> :444:


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

shark75 írta:


> Szia Tibi !
> 
> Próbálj meg ezzel a programmal konvertálni,hátha sikerül az EXR-hez gyártanod valami használhatót!
> 
> ...


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

:d:d:d


pa-500 írta:


> szia shark75, 2000konv. Szerintem nem jó, mert probáltam,de lehet hogy más ügyes.xt új, de sajnos még az sem jó, nem véletlenül.
> De kérlek értesits , ha neked sikerülne.
> üdv. és szépnapót kivánok !
> 
> ...


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

pa-500 írta:


> szia shark75, 2000konv. Szerintem nem jó, mert probáltam,de lehet hogy más ügyes.xt új, de sajnos még az sem jó, nem véletlenül.
> De kérlek értesits , ha neked sikerülne.
> üdv. és szépnapót kivánok !
> 
> ...




:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## danika123 (2012 Február 23)

danika123 írta:


> :d:d:d




:d:d:d


----------



## Ágnes68 (2012 Február 23)

*válasz*



Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


jó lenne már


----------



## Ágnes68 (2012 Február 23)

elérni


----------



## Ágnes68 (2012 Február 23)

a 20-at


----------



## Szuperdod (2012 Február 23)

hello mindenkinek!


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 23)

Nekem még sok van vissza


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 23)

Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 23)

18


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 23)

17


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 23)

16


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 23)

15


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 23)

túl az 1/4-én


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 23)

mindjárt éjfél


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 24)

el is múlt


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 24)

kislányom 5 hónapos


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 24)

alszik mint a bunda


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 24)

túl a felén


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 24)

egész jó játék ez így


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 24)

el levelezgetek magammal


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 24)

nagy levegő


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 24)

kifúj


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 24)

le is telt a 20 másodperc


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 24)

és már csak három


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 24)

kettő és kezdek türelmetlen lenni


----------



## ayadolphin (2012 Február 24)

utolsó


----------



## kczikora (2012 Február 24)

Üdv...

Google a barátom ideirányított egy letölthető könyv kapcsán... de 20hsz vagy 2nap... 
Az a baj nem akarok szemetelni, de más megoldás nincs... :razz:


----------



## kczikora (2012 Február 24)

Ez a fórumrész tényleg erre van?


----------



## robcsi0122 (2012 Február 24)

Köszönöm ezúton is az Unterwegs anyagot!
Üdv:R.


----------



## robcsi0122 (2012 Február 24)

Jók ezek a fórumok


----------



## robcsi0122 (2012 Február 24)

5


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

nekem


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

is


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

kell


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

a


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

20


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

hozzászólás


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

szóval


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

gyorsan


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

tele


----------



## Olvasgato (2012 Február 24)

*A nap mottója 1*

Aki meg akar tenni valamit, talál rá módot, aki nem, az talál kifogást!!


----------



## Olvasgato (2012 Február 24)

*Nap mottója 2*

Senki sem törődik veled, magukkal törődnek, akárcsak Te.


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

írom


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

Na ezt értem, de hogy jön ez most ide?


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

nekem jelenleg csak a 20 post kell.


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

és nem tudtam mit írni, szóval elkezdtem szavanként leírni, hogy...


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

...csak a 20 hozzászólás kell, azért irogatok ennyit


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

na


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

és most


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

folytatom


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

ha nem haragszol meg, mert...


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

...kell még:


----------



## Tomeck (2012 Február 24)

0 :d


----------



## ombio (2012 Február 24)

Még mindig nem


----------



## ombio (2012 Február 24)

látom a


----------



## ombio (2012 Február 24)

letöltési


----------



## ombio (2012 Február 24)

linkemet,


----------



## ombio (2012 Február 24)

ezért


----------



## ombio (2012 Február 24)

írogatok


----------



## ombio (2012 Február 24)

ide.


----------



## nszabitp (2012 Február 24)

beköszönök


----------



## Rigor42 (2012 Február 24)

Jónapot!


----------



## Rigor42 (2012 Február 24)

Látom mást is érdekelnek a kincsek


----------



## Rigor42 (2012 Február 24)

Ahogy elnéztem biztosan megéri! - meg az egyéb információk is.


----------



## Rigor42 (2012 Február 24)

Nem vagyok Robot!


----------



## Rigor42 (2012 Február 24)

Majd kérdezni is fogok!


----------



## flora210 (2012 Február 24)

Mindenkinek szép péntek délutánt kívánok!


----------



## flora210 (2012 Február 24)

Ez itt a magányosság erdeje.
Itt én vagyok csak; én és valaki
valaki, akit nem is ismerek.
És aki mégis, mégis elkísér
akármeddig megyek.
Valaki, akit mégsem ismerek.


----------



## flora210 (2012 Február 24)

Nem rejtőzhetsz el már előlem,
nem menekülhetsz. Fogva tartalak.
Rab vagy. S megalvadt bánatomban
már csak rabságod vigasztalhat.
S hogy még gonosznak sem kell lennem:
ha futni vágysz, én futni hagylak.
S milyen könnyű szívvel! hisz tudom már:
emlékeimtől visszakaplak.


----------



## flora210 (2012 Február 24)

Köszönt e vers, te váltig visszatérő
Föltámadás a földi tájakon,
Mezők smaragdja, nap tüzében égő,
Te zsendülő és zendülő pagony!
Köszönt e vers, élet, örökkön élő,
Fogadd könnyektől harmatos dalom:
Szívemnek már a gyász is röpke álom
S az élet: győzelem az elmúláson.


----------



## flora210 (2012 Február 24)

Nem jöttem én üres kézzel,
hanem jöttem vödörrel,
rád öntöm a hideg vizet
a legnagyobb örömmel.
Futás lányok, ha megláttok,
elkapom én a szoknyátok!
Nem félek én locsolkodni,
el fogom a tömlőt kapni.


----------



## flora210 (2012 Február 24)

Szeretettel gondolok rátok, áldott húsvétot kívánok.
A sonkát, tormát told egy kicsit félre,
olvasd el az sms-t végre,
közben gondolj csupán a szépre.
Ragyogjon rád az ünnep fénye,
melegítsen fel és emeljen az égbe.


----------



## flora210 (2012 Február 24)

Van nálam egy kölnisüveg, métereset spriccel,
mivel ilyen rakoncátlan, lezártam egy sliccel!
Ritmust mondok, tojást várok,
ha nem adnak, odébb állok.


----------



## flora210 (2012 Február 24)

Harangoznak húsvétra,
leszakadt a tyúklétra.
Kezdődik a locsolás.
Nekem is jut egy tojás?
Itt állok a nadrágomban,
locsoló van benne,
hogyha azt most elővenném,
nagy nevetés lenne.


----------



## flora210 (2012 Február 24)

Falu végén aranyvessző,
aranysárga rüggyel büszkélkedő,
Őz és nyuszi körbeállja,
tekintetük megcsodálja.
Gondold azt, hogy én is ott állok,
és Kellemes Húsvéti Ünnepeket kívánok!
Vidám húsvét, víg ünnep,
nyuszik velünk örülnek.
Kicsi bárány, kiskacsa,
minden gyerek mosolya
kísérje a léptedet
Boldog Húsvéti Ünnepeket!


----------



## flora210 (2012 Február 24)

Suzukival érkeztem, marha nagyot fékeztem.
Okos vagyok, szép és laza, locsolok, azt húzok haza!
Boldog húsvét reggelén kölnit veszek kézbe én,
sms-em hozzád száll, rózsavizem reád száll.


----------



## flora210 (2012 Február 24)

Van nálam egy kis pacsuli, leloccsintom magát,
hogyha egy kicsi mázlija van szereti a szagát.
Húsvét táján édes szokás a vödörrel locsolkodás.
Nálam is van szagos kölni, ha rád öntöm meg fogsz ölni?


----------



## flora210 (2012 Február 24)

Kicsi csibe, nagy buksi,
a tojásból most bújt ki,
kémleli a világot,
ilyet ő még nem látott…
Kellemes Húsvéti ünnepeket kívánok!
Rügyezik az erdő,virágzik a táj,
az orgonafán dalol egy tarka kismadár,
azt énekli Kellemes Húsvéti Ünnepeket!


----------



## flora210 (2012 Február 24)

Magyar szokás a locsolás, itt jár érte piros tojás.
Ne menjetek messze lányok, tartsátok csak az orcátok.
Egy tojás, két tojás, homlokomon pattanás,
kirügyeztem húsvétra, felborult a tyúklétra,
kifutottak a csibék, játszani egy kicsikét.
Szabad-e locsolni?


----------



## flora210 (2012 Február 24)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehettem!


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Szeretnék letölteni az egyik könyvet, de nem találom.Segítsetek.


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)

Ja, a nevét elfelejtettem


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)

a neve herry poter, bocsi, nem tudom helyesen leírni, 2-es voltam nyelvtanból


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)

ja, és bocsi, hogy kezdő vagyok, nem értek ezekhez az oldalakhoz, apu segített most is.


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)

Én most trombitázni tanulok, nagyon élvezem.


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)

Milyen hangszereket ajánlotok még, egy ilyen jó tüdővel rendelkező embernek?


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)

Nekem 1 van, de 1 se férne már el.


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)

Nem a nyuszik, hanem az ők végbéltermékei.


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)

Jaja, nekünk is voltak tyúkok, csak azok a fránya rókák elvitték őket...


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)

Lagzi Lajcsit ki szereti?Keresnék tőle 1 jó számot...


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)

Fásy adámot szoktátok hallgatni?


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)

Én igen, nagyon jó hangja van.


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)

Am. rottweiler


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)

Nem akartam nagyképűnek tűnni, de tényleg jó a tüdőm.


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)

Jack the Ripper


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)

De, van, nézz utána


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)

Régen én is fűztem gyöngyöt, amikor még ovis voltam.


----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)




----------



## Voldi (2012 Február 24)




----------



## mrqb (2012 Február 24)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## mrqb (2012 Február 24)

Azt mondja a topik neve legyen sok-sok üzenete...


----------



## mrqb (2012 Február 24)

kinek sok az üzenete, sok mindent elérhet vele...


----------



## mrqb (2012 Február 24)

például sok-sok mindent letölthet


----------



## mrqb (2012 Február 24)

mit üzenetek hiányában nem láthat!


----------



## Jocci77 (2012 Február 25)

sziasztok


----------



## Jocci77 (2012 Február 25)

"A csend után a kifejezhetetlennek a kifejezéséhez a zene áll legközelebb"


----------



## altrix1966 (2012 Február 25)

sziasztok


----------



## altrix1966 (2012 Február 25)

én is gyüjtöm az üzeneteket


----------



## altrix1966 (2012 Február 25)

Szép időnk van a múlt héthez képest !


----------



## altrix1966 (2012 Február 25)

Jó étvágyat az ebédhez


----------



## altrix1966 (2012 Február 25)

Micsoda merci ment itt előttünk a főúton , biztos nem minimálbérből él , valószínű nem is dolgozik !


----------



## Laptop14 (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok! Finom volt az ebéd?


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok! 
Új vagyok itt...
Látom, itta aztán sokoldalú a téma.


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

Van itt Valaki?


----------



## epucok (2012 Február 25)

Máshol többen vannak?


----------



## stanec (2012 Február 25)

Vinky19 írta:


> Vannak barátaim, mégis magányos vagyok.
> Vannak szép napjaim, mégis boldogtalan vagyok.
> Vannak, akik támogatnak, mégis árvának érzem magam.
> 
> Nem értem a szövegét, de érzem, hogy jó lehet, mert valahol megérintett.



Milyen találó....


----------



## stanec (2012 Február 25)

Laptop14 írta:


> Sziasztok! Finom volt az ebéd?



Áááá ,dehogy,nem volt ma kaja...


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

sziasztok


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

még 19


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

nem is olyan egyszerü...


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

még 17


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

halihó


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

még 15


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

most nézem h nincs jól beállítva az időzóna a prfilomban...


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

még 13


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

majdem megvan a fele...


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

még 11...


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

megvan a fele


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

még 9


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

egyre közelebb


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

még 7


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

kerülök


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

még 5


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

a hőn áhított


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

még 3


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

könyvhöz


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

még 1


----------



## cameronpo (2012 Február 25)

megvan köszönöm


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

Üdv. mindenkinek,


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

nagyon tetszik az oldal,


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

nagyon hasznosnak találom az egyes fórumokat


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

sokat lehet tanulni


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

azért is regisztráltam,


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

mert sok lehetőséget láttam


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

A topik arra szolgál, hogy azok a frissen regisztrált tagok, 
akik még nehezen igazodnak el a fórumon, de szeretnének minnél előbb állandó tagokká válni, könnyen és gyorsan 
össze tudják gyűjteni az előírt 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

Tehát ezért a következőkkel folytatom


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

Soha ne ígérj többet, mint amennyit képes vagy teljesíteni, de mindig nyújts többet, mint amennyit megígérsz. (Lou Holtz)


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

Az ember úgy változtathatja meg életét, hogy megváltoztatja gondolkodását.


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

Ne gondold, hogy ami neked nehezedre esik, az emberileg lehetetlen. Inkább úgy fogd fel, hogy ami emberileg lehetséges és megszokott, azt te is elérheted. (Marcus Aurelius)


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

Mindenki úgy él ahogy tud, nem úgy , ahogy szeretne." Móricz Zsigmond


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

-Sose felejts el mosolyogni. Még akkor sem, amikor szomorú vagy. -Lehet, hogy valaki beleszeret a mosolyodba. (Gabriel García Márquez)


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

Ne vesztegesd idődet arra, aki nem tart téged érdemesnek arra hogy veled töltse. (Gabriel García Márquez)


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

"Az Ördög elképedve állt, érezte milyen ocsmány a jóság..." /A Holló - The Crow/


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

A tapasztalat az, amit akkor szerzel, amikor nem tudod megszerezni azt, amit akarsz.


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

Aki tud és tudja, hogy tud, az veszélyes, attól óvakodjatok! Aki nemtud és tudja, hogy nemtud, az okos azt tanítsátok! Aki tud és nem tudja, hogy tud, az bölcs, attól tanuljatok! Aki nemtud és nemtudja, hogy nemtud, az hülye, azt hagyjátok!


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

Akinek a beszédéből hiányzik a mélység, az hosszúsággal pótolja.

hmm. ???!


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

Ha a tüskére figyelsz, nem fogod érezni a rózsa illatát.


----------



## Bingola (2012 Február 25)

"Reméljük jól fogod magad érezni közösségünkben.

A legjobbakat,
A CanadaHun - Kanadai Magyarok Fóruma csapata"

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Majab (2012 Február 25)

A baba a szerelmet erősebbé, 
a napot rövidebbé, 
az éjszakát hosszabbá, 
a pénztárcát kisebbé, 
az otthont boldogabbá, 
a ruhát gyűröttebbé, 
a múltat semmisé, 
a jövőt tartalmasabbá teszi!


----------



## Majab (2012 Február 25)

.


----------



## Majab (2012 Február 25)




----------



## Majab (2012 Február 25)

Gratulálok!


----------



## Majab (2012 Február 25)

Én örülök a tiltásnak!


----------



## datal (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## datal (2012 Február 25)

Meg van a 20 hozzászólásom és még mindig nem enged bizonyos funkciókat (feltöltött fájl letöltése).... Miért van ez?


----------



## sheraton (2012 Február 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Maggie-baba (2012 Február 26)

nem tudom hova lett a 20 hozzászólásom...


----------



## Maggie-baba (2012 Február 26)

pár éve még simán tudtam tölteni...


----------



## Maggie-baba (2012 Február 26)

na de mindegy, meglesz újra az a 20 hozzászólás....


----------



## Maggie-baba (2012 Február 26)

de legalább az aláírásom nem veszett el


----------



## Maggie-baba (2012 Február 26)

na már csak ez az egy hozzászólás kell


----------



## Pirtyó (2012 Február 26)

Vagyok.


----------



## Pirtyó (2012 Február 26)

Hello


----------



## Pirtyó (2012 Február 26)

Alakul


----------



## Pirtyó (2012 Február 26)

Sietek


----------



## Pirtyó (2012 Február 26)

12


----------



## Pirtyó (2012 Február 26)

13


----------



## Pirtyó (2012 Február 26)

14


----------



## Pirtyó (2012 Február 26)

15


----------



## Pirtyó (2012 Február 26)

16


----------



## Pirtyó (2012 Február 26)

17


----------



## Pirtyó (2012 Február 26)

18


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

*hello*

sziasztok


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

álmos vagyok :S


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

*asd*

asdasdasd


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

tralalaaaaaa


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

:d


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

rgrgr


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

*sdsdsds*

sdsdsdsdsds


----------



## Pirtyó (2012 Február 26)

19


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

loveeeeeeeeee


----------



## Pirtyó (2012 Február 26)

20


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

mi a héjzag hapsikáák ? DDDD


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

10


----------



## Pirtyó (2012 Február 26)

21


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

12


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

13


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

14


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

15


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

16


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

17


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

18


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

19


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

20


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

*héjlóóó*

21


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

22


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

23


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

24


----------



## patri1998 (2012 Február 26)

25


----------



## canadahun12 (2012 Február 26)

20-ból 1

20-ból 2

20-3

20-4

20-5

20-6

20-7

20-8

20-9

20-10

20-11

20-12

20-13

20-14

20-15

20-16

20-17

20-18

20-19

A húszadik


----------



## Suncrown (2012 Február 26)

jelen


----------



## Tyberius06 (2012 Február 26)

De rég nem voltam az oldalon! 
És most ismét itt


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Gyermeket látsz-, így nem lát senki más.
Te ismersz igazán, talán...
Nézd, ez itt Óriásország!- ölelj most át,
vigyázz ma rám!


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Te vagy a dal-, bús-édes altatóm.
Sohase' fél,'kit átkarolsz...
Nézd, jöhet Naprejtő felhő-, elszáll, ha szólsz,
s hozzám hajolsz.


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Világ végén,
pokol szélén...
csak emlékkép az otthon,
de ha látlak, él még!
Más nem számít, lásd:
ég még a láng, tart még mesénk...


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Elhagyhat más, te végig elkísérsz-,
melletted bárhol vigasz vár.


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Védd, aki hív-, ne hagyd árván!
Érintsd kezét: száz vihart áll...


----------



## Tyberius06 (2012 Február 26)

sok-sok könyv, mert olvasni jó


----------



## Tyberius06 (2012 Február 26)

From Russia with Love


----------



## Tyberius06 (2012 Február 26)

néhány változtatás és juppi


----------



## Tyberius06 (2012 Február 26)

és akkor még egyet...


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Világ végén,
pokol szélén...
csak emlékkép az otthon,
de ha látlak, él még!
Más nem számít, lásd:
ég még a láng, tart még mesénk...


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Én követlek, mint senki mást,
mert hozzám tartozol.


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Szólj, az oltalom a gonosztól!


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Világ végén,
pokol szélén...
csak emlékkép az otthon,
de ha látlak, él még!
Más nem számít, lásd:
ég még a láng, tart még mesénk...
van még csodánk-,
vár még, vár ránk!


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Nem feledem én, soha nem múlik a tegnap,
nem feled el, pedig távol már !
Nem feledem fényét, miért az kell ki elhagy?
Nem feledem őt, talán vár rám, vár.


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Hol a lány, hol a lány, kiben tombol a láng,
aki életet győz, s tán halált?
Aki álmomban mellettem száll még.
Hol a lány, aki táncol ha tiltott a tánc?
Hol a lány, akit nem győzhet lánc,
aki elment de mégis itt jár még ?


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Marguerite, ne feledd,hogy én rég!
Közös sor,s ami véget nem ért,
az a tűz, az a vágy bennünk él még !
Hol a lány,akin ámult a föld és az ég,
az a lány,aki lángokkal élt,
hol a lány,akiért meghalnék?
Vágyom rád!
Lehet úgy,ahogy volt: hív a szél, 
minden feledett múlt visszatér.
Gyere hát velem őszintén élnél,nem félnél !


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Hol a lány, hol a lány, kiben tombol a láng,
aki életet győz, s tán halált?
Nincs már,vagy éppen úgy vár,mint én?


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Indul a tánc!
Új a parancs: semmi nincs, ami szent...
egész addig Párizs zárva marad,
amíg átkutattok mindent!
Menj!
Mindegyik ház, mindegyik sarok-,
minden ágy, minden árny!
Féljen az is, aki holt...


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Ó, a pokolba is, 'hogy kapjam el azt a pimasz zsiványt?!
De most esküszöm rá, soha többé nem tesz itt kárt!


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

De hogyan kéne mindent látni?
Hisz' olyan ez, mint vízen járni...
Ha csoda kell, hát megkapják:
lesz vér, nem fognak megalázni!


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Ha ezen múlik, szörnnyé válok,
ha ezen múlik, szélként szállok-,
'kik ellenállnak, megkapják
az ég csúf viharát!


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Elfogy a Hold legvégül,
örök éjt hoz rád-,
csak a szívem szédül, 
de a szárnyam visz tovább.
Lobog a tűz, jég éget-,
csillag-villanás!
Bárhogy bújsz, túléllek:
bárhogy sietsz, ez a sólyom levadász...


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Hát hova tűnt, hisz' volt egy álmom?!
Egy csodaszép-, ma mégsem látom...
De lehet még parázsból tűz-,
ha igaz láng űz, fel nem adom!


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Vezet a szél, nincs térkép,
és csak hajt a láz-,
erőm nő, mért' félnék?
Ez egy csodás ragyogás...
Várom az éj legmélyét:
végső zuhanás!
Gyilkos tűzként széttép-
nem lelsz békét-, mert a sólyom levadász...


----------



## sirpercy (2012 Február 26)

Eljön a nagy nap-
az a nap, amire büszke a szív-,
régi hitem csoda- Párizsa hív...
Már csak ennek élek,
álmom vágya éget:
rág, elemészt- nem ereszt-,
fojt ez a vaskéz,
újra övemen a kés...


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

*1*

sziasztk


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

*2*

2


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

*3*

ddddddddd


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

444444444444444444444444


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

5555555555


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

6666666666666666666666


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

rrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

sssssssssss


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvg


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

yyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

ííííííííí


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

cvcvcvcv


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

bbbbbbb


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

nnnnnnnnn


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

ggggggggggggg


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

qqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

llllllllllllllllll


----------



## csema (2012 Február 26)

ayyyaayyyaa


----------



## wildcat (2012 Február 26)

Mosolygós szép napot Mindenkinek


----------



## benandor (2012 Február 26)

Vasárnap este van,holnap meló.


----------



## benandor (2012 Február 26)

Nagyon remélem, hogy végre sikerült a 20 hozzászólás és mielőbb tudok böngészni!!!!


----------



## benandor (2012 Február 26)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal,csak az a baj hogy ,nem lesz sok időm amit itt eltöltsek!!


----------



## benandor (2012 Február 26)

Szép hetet mindenkinek!!


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

*Regisztráció utáni beköszönés *

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

Beletelik egy kis időbe átböngészni a sok érdekes témát.


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)




----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

Szép napos hetet minden idelátogatónak!


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

:...:


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

huhh, a smiley-at még gyakorolni kell...


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

na lássuk akkor milyen figurák vannak


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

://: ma szép napsütéses idő volt


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

:4: holnap ünnepnap lesz mifelénk


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

:77: lesz egy születésnaposunk


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

:444: ezért a munka mellett egy kis ünneplésre is jut majd idő


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

a hétfő amúgy is nehéz nap


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

jól jön egy kis felszabadulás


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

hogy ne rögtön így fejezzük be a napot:


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

hanem így: :88:


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

:222: persze ilyesmiről szó sem lehet


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

csak egy kis szolid ünneplésről :23:


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

esetleg egy koccintás :777:


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

majd mindenki megy a dolgára újra :444:


----------



## Kenguru09 (2012 Február 26)

és dolgozik tovább lelkesen.


----------



## benandor (2012 Február 26)

Ide-oda lapozgatok és csak a fejem kapkodom..............


----------



## benandor (2012 Február 26)

.............annyira jó dolgok vannak fent!!!!


----------



## benandor (2012 Február 26)

Remélem mielőbb tudok töltögetni,addig is minden jót nektek!


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Megint egy csodálatos esténk van gyerekek...ezt a napot is megértük


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Remélem hamar véget ér ez az ACTA baromság....


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Én nem értem, hogy ami jó, azt mért kell elrontani...kegyetlen


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Tönkreteszik a jővő nemzedékét...


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Amúgy nagy izgalommal várom, hogy tudjak már letölteni az oldalról


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Annyi jó dolog van amit le szeretnék tölteni


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Csak sajnos még nincs elég kommentem


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Egy barátom vezetett erre az oldalra


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Kerestünk egy számot és...


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

A Google ezt az oldalt dobta ki


----------



## mateottilia (2012 Február 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mateottilia (2012 Február 26)

Köszönöm mindenkinek a sok feltöltést!!


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Pffff...nagyon remélem, hogy mihamarabb vége lesz ennek az ACTA baromságnak


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Tulajdonképpen, melyik épelméjű találta ki ...


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Eszküszöm nem tudom megérteni néha ...


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Nem elég, hogy úgy kezelnek a felsőbb hatalmak, mint egy rabszolgát


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Még azt sem fogják megengedni, hogy letöltsek egy filmet, ami elfeledteti velem


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

*hogy ki vagyok szolgáltatva


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Ez elég dúrva,ha belegondolunk...


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Nah rendben nem osztom tovább itt az észt


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## Szkafander (2012 Február 26)

Majd még jelentkezem...


----------



## groof007 (2012 Február 26)

Húsvéti locsoló versek gyerekeknek

Kerek erdõn jártam
Kék ibolyát láttam.
El akart hervadni
Meg szabad-e locsolni?


Én kis kertész legény vagyok,
Rózsavízzel locsolkodok.
Úgy locsolom a lányokat,
Mint kertész a virágokat.


Kelj föl párnáidról, szép ibolyavirág,
Nézz ki az ablakon, milyen szép a világ!
Megöntözlek szépen az ég harmatával,
Teljék a tarisznya szép piros tojással!



Zöld erdõben jártam,
Két õzikét láttam.
Az egyik kacsintott,
Ide a forintot!



Én még kicsi vagyok,
Verset nem tudok.
Majd jönnek a nagyok,
Mondanak azok.


Ajtó mellett állok,
Piros tojást várok.
Ha nem adják párjával,
Elszökök a lányával!


Jó reggelt, jó reggelt,
Kedves liliomszál,
Megöntözlek rózsavízzel,
Hogy ne hervadozzál.



Kerek erdőn jártam,
Piros tojást láttam,
Bárány húzta rengõ kocsin,
Mindjárt ideszálltam.
Nesze hát rózsavíz,
Gyöngyöm, gyöngyvirágom.
Hol a tojás, piros tojás?
Tarisznyámba várom!



Korán reggel felébredtem, messze-messze jártam,
Tündérország kiskertjéből rózsavizet hoztam.
Na, te kislány, megöntözlek, ma van húsvét napja,
Tündököljön a két orcád, mint a piros rózsa.
Az illatos rózsavíztől megnőnek a lányok,
Zsebemben is elférnek a piros tojások.
Korán reggel útra keltem,
Se nem ittam, se nem ettem.
Tarisznya húzza a vállam,
Térdig kopott már a lábam.
Bejártam a fél világot,

Láttam sok-sok szép virágot.
A legszebbre most találtam,
Hogy öntözzem, alig vártam.
Piros tojás, fehér nyuszi,
Locsolásért jár egy puszi.



Nyalka legény vagyok,
Lányokhoz indulok.
Mert ma minden lánynak
Rózsavizet hozok.
Megöntözem õket,
Mint a virágokat,
Nem venném lelkemre,
Hogy elhervadjanak.
Ám e fontos munkám
Ingyen nem tehetem,
Cserébe a hímestojást
Sorra ide kérem.



Van e háznak rózsabokra,
nyúljék élte sok napokra,
hogy virítson, mint rózsaszál,
megöntözném: ennyibôl áll
e kis kertész fáradsága,
piros tojás a váltsága.



Itt a húsvét, eljött végre,
A szép lányok örömére.
Mert a lányok szép virágok,
Illatos víz illik rájok.
Kit húsvétkor nem locsolnak,
Hervadt virág lesz már holnap.
Ne fuss el hát, szép virágom,
Locsolásért puszid várom!



Kinyílt az ibolya húsvét hajnalára,
Csepegjél, rózsavíz erre a kislányra.
Rózsavíztől, majd meglátod, szép es ügyes leszel,
Ugye, kislány, a zsebembe piros tojást teszel?



Kinyílott az aranyeső
Én voltam ma a legelső,
aki kora reggel
locsolkodni kelt fel
Minden szőke, barna lány,
Mint a piros tulipán
Virulva-viruljon
Rózsapermet hulljon.
Íme, itt a kölni
Szabad-e locsolni?


----------



## popes (2012 Február 26)

A tudás az, ami a létező valóságokat ismeri, a hit pedig az, ami a valóságokat teremti.
(Siriso)


----------



## popes (2012 Február 26)

Pontosan azt kapjuk, amire rászolgáltunk. Találhatunk-e kivetnivalót egy olyan életben, amit magunk teremtettünk magunknak? Hibáztathatunk, felelőssé tehetünk-e érte mást, mint magunkat? Változtathat-e rajta más, mint mi magunk, tetszésünk szerint, bármikor?


----------



## popes (2012 Február 26)

A vágyaid egy festményhez hasonlatosak, amelyet az életed vásznára festesz. Valódi művészhez hasonlóan el kell döntened, hogy mi legyen a képed témája, háttere és előtere. Szánj rá egy kis időt, hogy meditálj, imádkozz, és hogy jól megfontold ezt a fontos döntést. Légy kreatív, és állíts fel egy határozott értékrendet magadnak. De ne feledd: Nem dönteni ugyanaz, mint úgy dönteni, hogy minden marad a régiben.


----------



## Meglesem (2012 Február 26)

Én még itthon de sokaknak otthon vagyok.
Ahol most vagyok a szülő honom.


----------



## kosaruben (2012 Február 26)

sziasztok


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

vagyok olyan jófej


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

erre összevonja az üzeneteket


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

amikor már 15nél vagyok


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

ennek aztán sok értelme van


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

csak gratulálni tudok


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

így legyen az ember jófej


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

ha amúgy az emberek nem lennének jóarcok


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

mindenesetre


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

ami annyira jellemzi


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

a magyar oldalakat


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

pont ezzel érik el


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

aztán többet az


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

ÉLETBEN ne jöjjek vissza


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

és ne töltsem föl a többi könyvemet


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

és most miért nem tudok még mindig letölteni???


----------



## groof007 (2012 Február 26)

köszönet a lehetőségért !


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

1


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

2


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

3


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

4


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

5


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

6


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

7


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

8


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

9


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

10


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

11


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

12


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

13


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

14


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

15


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

16


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

17


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

18


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

19


----------



## addd3333 (2012 Február 26)

20


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

najó


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

már csak négy


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

mi lehet az a duplázás


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

szerencse, hogy


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

van olyan


----------



## martaflora (2012 Február 26)

most megvan a 20 meg a két nap, mi kő még?


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

hello


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

19


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

18


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

17


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

16


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

15


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

14


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

13


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

12


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

11


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

10


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

9


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

8


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

7


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

6


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

5


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

4


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

3


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

2


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

1


----------



## Hans002 (2012 Február 27)

es megvan a 20


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

Hello


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

My name 2


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

is 3


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

Denise 4


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

I come 5


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

from 6


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

the Netherlands 7


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

I have 8


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

read that 9


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

I must 10


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

place 11


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

twenty 12


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

messages 13


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

before 14


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

I can 15


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

see 16


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

anything 17


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

I am 18


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

nearly 19


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

there '' 20''


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

I think this


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

will do it


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

for now and....


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

now I am tired and go to sleep.


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

Till next time.


----------



## Denise1 (2012 Február 27)

I hope to see you all ......soon.

Greetz....Denise


----------



## paltand (2012 Február 27)

*szuper*



Betti1117 írta:


> itt az első felsős adag.


nagyon jó lett!!!!!!


----------



## paltand (2012 Február 27)

7. és 8. osztályos mozaikos tudásszintmérő feladatlapokat keresek. Aki tud, segítsen!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paltand (2012 Február 27)

*szuper*



csipkebogyo írta:


> Történelem 5. osztályosoknak


nagyon jó lett!!!!!


----------



## paltand (2012 Február 27)

csipkebogyo írta:


> Történelem 6.osztály


 szuper lett


----------



## paltand (2012 Február 27)

Ildi néni írta:


> Olyan képeket teszek föl, amelyek a magyar történelem nagy alakjait ábrázolják.


igazán jól használható


----------



## paltand (2012 Február 27)

Betti1117 írta:


> Ki(s)számoló nagyoknak


 köszi, jól használható


----------



## paltand (2012 Február 27)

Vaca írta:


> Szerintem ezek is megfelelnek egy kis gyakorlásnak a 6. osztályosoknak is.


ezek nagyon jók


----------



## paltand (2012 Február 27)

Lutischan írta:


> Remélem erre gondoltál, még régebben innen töltöttem le.


úgy örülök neki


----------



## paltand (2012 Február 27)

ml.nora írta:


> műveletek negatív számokkal


nagyon szuper


----------



## paltand (2012 Február 27)

takacsaranka írta:


> Újabb gondolattérképek! Neked külön ajánlom varga68. Használjátok egészséggel!


 nagyon jó


----------



## paltand (2012 Február 27)

Világítótor írta:


> Sikerült megszereznem a nyolcadikos Apáczai kémia témazáró feladatlapokat.
> Ha esetleg lenne valakinek elfekvőben más 8.osztályos Apáczai felmérő, akkor szépen kérem, hogy tegye már fel.


 majd próbálok otthon keresni


----------



## paltand (2012 Február 27)

Lutischan írta:


> Remélem erre gondoltál, még régebben innen töltöttem le.


 nagyon szuper


----------



## paltand (2012 Február 27)

Ildi néni írta:


> Olyan képeket teszek föl, amelyek a magyar történelem nagy alakjait ábrázolják.


 nagyon jó anyag


----------



## paltand (2012 Február 27)

Betti1117 írta:


> *Lapbook*
> 
> Másfél hete "ismerkedtem meg" közelebbről ezekkel a tanuláshoz jól alkalmazható játékos kreatív könyvekkel, és azóta folyamatosan tervezek, ötletelek. Sajnos magyar nyelvű lapbookot keveset találtam, de ezek annál tetszetősebbek, ötletesek voltak. Teljesen elvesztettem az eszem és egyszerre négybe kezdtem. Nos, ma végre éjfél előtt lefekszem, mert készen vannak.(Zoknimanó! Végre eltűnnek a karikáim)A hatodikosok csoportmunkában ma már dolgoztak is vele.
> Bocsánat a homályos képekért, de a fényképezőnk úgy látszik gyengélkedik. A lapbook anyagait is felteszem ott olvasható lesz.


 köszi szépen


----------



## paltand (2012 Február 27)

Szuperkutyi írta:


> Btrix kérésére 5-6. osztályos Magyar nyelv és kommunikáció tankönyv.


 jól jött


----------



## paltand (2012 Február 27)

Betti1117 írta:


> A feladatlapok százezres és milliós számkörben dolgozzák fel a négy alapműveletet.


 nagyon szuper


----------



## paltand (2012 Február 27)

gemgeza írta:


> pps


pspp


----------



## imre620 (2012 Február 27)

Sziasztok


----------



## Ficc (2012 Február 27)

ezt kerestem már mióta! köszönjük  Varga család


----------



## Ficc (2012 Február 27)

Ezt mind a Rácz aladárosok vették fel?


----------



## Ficc (2012 Február 27)

Karácsonyra ezt vettem meg a gyerekeknek


----------



## Ficc (2012 Február 27)

ezt kerestem már mióta, és nagyon hasznosnak találom! köszönjük!


----------



## Ficc (2012 Február 27)

Mennyire szerettük ezt a mesét


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

üdv mindnekinek


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

vagyis mindenkinek


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

tegnapi szülinap


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

itt süt a nap


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

megmetszettem a rózsafámat


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

oh my god i wish i was able to........


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

7


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

8


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

20mp


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

tíz


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

eleven


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

dodici


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

tredici


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

vierzehn


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

15


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

Lipót forever


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

Lipót örök


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

I love Lipót


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

Lipót the Best


----------



## jetro973 (2012 Február 27)

Lipót the First


----------



## Shylababy (2012 Február 27)

Hello mindenki!


----------



## popes (2012 Február 27)

Jelen


----------



## Shylababy (2012 Február 27)

Nem tűnt olyan soknak a 20 hozzászólás..... de mégis az


----------



## popes (2012 Február 27)

Születésünk csak álom s feledés


----------



## Shylababy (2012 Február 27)

Megint itt....


----------



## popes (2012 Február 27)

létünk csillaga, lelkünk, mely velünk kél,


----------



## popes (2012 Február 27)

Már csak 14


----------



## popes (2012 Február 27)

Lehet vágni a centit.


----------



## Shylababy (2012 Február 27)

Némely ember kétségbeesetten próbálkozik jónak látszani. Ez sokkal jobban sikerülne neki, ha törekedne jónak lenni.
Charles Haddon Spurgeon


Csak hogy legyen értelme is, ha már írok valamit


----------



## Shylababy (2012 Február 27)

Nekem ezzel már 16


----------



## Shylababy (2012 Február 27)

Aki húsz év múltán nem látja hússzorta jobban a kedvese szépségét, az nem érdemelte meg az első látásra sem.
Illyés Gyula


----------



## popes (2012 Február 27)

Meguntam megyek tovább.


----------



## Shylababy (2012 Február 27)

Ne makacskodj, forogj együtt a Földdel!


----------



## mazsieszter (2012 Február 27)

mégg 19 ..


----------



## popes (2012 Február 27)

De szép idézetek.


----------



## mazsieszter (2012 Február 27)

jáájjj


----------



## popes (2012 Február 27)

Shylababy írta:


> Aki húsz év múltán nem látja hússzorta jobban a kedvese szépségét, az nem érdemelte meg az első látásra sem.
> Illyés Gyula



Ezt már régen hallottam.


----------



## popes (2012 Február 27)

Hogy mit csinálsz, nem fontos, az a fontos, hogyan csinálod!


----------



## popes (2012 Február 27)

Nekem8


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

1


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

2


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

3


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

4


----------



## mazsieszter (2012 Február 27)

5


----------



## mazsieszter (2012 Február 27)

4


----------



## mazsieszter (2012 Február 27)

3


----------



## mazsieszter (2012 Február 27)

2


----------



## mazsieszter (2012 Február 27)

meggvan


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

5


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

6


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

7


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

8


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

9


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

10


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

11


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

12


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

13


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

14


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

15


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

16


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

17


----------



## TomDenem (2012 Február 27)

Azt honnét látom, hogy hány hozzászólásom volt??


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

18


----------



## TomDenem (2012 Február 27)

ja, most már megvan


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

19


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

20


----------



## pagoda (2012 Február 27)

21


----------



## TomDenem (2012 Február 27)

már majdnem 10.


----------



## -Kekec- (2012 Február 27)

3


----------



## alma-ata (2012 Február 28)

alakul


----------



## alma-ata (2012 Február 28)

már 9


----------



## alma-ata (2012 Február 28)

Egy picit macerás


----------



## alma-ata (2012 Február 28)

de nem baj


----------



## alma-ata (2012 Február 28)

19


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

Szevasztok! Új vagyok és kell a 20 hozzászólás. Szóval... ez az első.


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

... ez a második...


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

... harmadik. Jó lassan megy, de megéri. Kicsit körülnéztem a fórumban és jó témák vannak.


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

... negyedik...


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

...ötödik...


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Sziasztok, üdvözletemet küldöm Budapestről! ;-)


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

...hatodik...


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

...hetedik...


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

...nyolcadik...


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

> Bárcsak az éhséget is elűzhetném az üres hasam dörzsölésével!


*Diogenész*


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

...kilencedik...


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

- Ady Endre -
Hunn, új legenda

Messziről és messzire megy ez élet
S csak: élet ez, summája ezrekének,
Örök, magyar határ-pör, meg nem szakadott.

S életük ez a mérsékelt csodáknak,
Mikben mégis ős állandóság vágtat,
Hunn, új legenda, mely zsarnokin életik.

Másolja ám el életét a gyönge,
Fúrja magát elélten a göröngybe,
Voltom, se végem nem lehet enyhe szabály.

Ha ki király, Sorsának a királya,
Mit bánom én, hogy Goethe hogy csinálja,
Hogy tempóz Arany s Petőfi hogy istenül.

Nekem beszédes költő-példák némák,
Sem a betelt s kikerített poémák,
Sem a mutatványos fátum nem kenyerem.

Bennem a szándék sok százados szándék,
Magyar bevárás, Úrverte ajándék
S lelkem: példázat, dac-fajok úri daca.

(részlet)


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

A világon minden ötödik ember kínai. A mi családunk öttagú, tehát valaki kínai.
Ez lehet Apu, lehet Anyu, az öcsém, Sanyi, a kis PoWong, vagy én.
Szerintem a Sanyi.


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

...tizedik. A fele már megvan.(egymás után írom az üziket;olyan mintha egyedűl beszélnék magammal)


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

> Annyira sokoldalú vagyok, hogy az már szinte gömb...


_Ismeretlen szerző_


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Aki viszkető fenékkel fekszik, büdös ujjal ébred.


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Az elso házasság az érzelem diadala az intelligencia felett.
A második házasság a remény diadala a tapasztalat felett.
A harmadik házasság a hülyeség diadala mindenek felett.


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Az ablakpucoló nagy szerszáma 



> - (...) "Nem kétfilléres lakóparki lakásban lakik, de hát biztosan keményen megdolgozott érte. Hogyan jött össze az ön által képviselt amerikai multival?
> - 1989 végén kimentünk egy hónapra Chicagóba. Egyik nap séta közben felfigyeltem egy hatalmas, jóképű fekete pasira, amint egy ablakot pucolt. Megkérdeztem, mi ez az óriási szerszám? Öt perc múlva már a kezemben volt a gyár címe."



Forrás: HVG - Portré Horváth Évával, a Magyar Vizsla szerkesztőnőjével


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Marsi Anikó: Jégtörő fürdőzők 

"Ezek az orosz férfiak és nők mínusz harminc fokos folyóba mártóztatták magukat..."

Idézet: Fókusz, 2006. január 20.
Forrás: Index, 2006. január 23.


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Hanghordozás 

- Mi volt az utolsó hanghordozó, amit vásárolt?

- Az utolsó hanghordozó, amit vásároltam az... - Nagyon jó a kérdés! - ma hétfő van [Az interjú október 24-én készült.], pénteken egy bevásárlóközpontban vásároltam egy olyan telefont, amiből egy egységből kettő van, tehát nem kell az egyik szobából a másikba átvinni a telefont, nem kell keresgélni. Ez egy néhány ezer forintos kis készülék, ez volt utoljára, előtte nem is tudom, hogy mit... 

Idézet: Interjú Pettkó András MDF-es országgyűlési képviselővel, Index, 2005. október 28.


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Kati vagyok, irány a kóter! 

Internetes társkereső hirdetés segítségével fogtak el egy szökésben lévő foglyot a Nemzeti Nyomozó Iroda munkatársai Budapesten. A nyomozók olyan információt kaptak, hogy az illető előszeretettel használja az internetet társkeresésre, s az egyik társkereső oldalon rátaláltak fényképére, hamis névvel.
Nyitottak egy emailcímet "Kati" névvel, s intenzív levelezés kezdődött a nyomozók és a szökött fogoly között. Néhány napon belül internetes szerelem szövődött a szökésben lévő férfi és a célkörözési alosztály egyik, egyébként szintén férfi munkatársa között.
Csütörtökre randevút beszéltek meg egy budapesti cukrászdában, ahol belépése után kommandósok fogták el a szökésben lévő rabot. A körözött férfi, aki még gyűrűt is vitt a randevúra, először hamis nevet mondott a rendőröknek, de eléje állt a levelezést folytató, testes nyomozó, és így szólt hozzá: "Kati vagyok, önt már nagyon várják a Csillag börtönben!".

Idézet: Index, 2005. szeptember 30.


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Ellőtte ujjpercét a vécében a biztonsági őr 

A diósgyőri OTP-fiók egyik biztonsági őre rövid szünete alatt a WC-ben átlőtte az egyik ujját. A HavariaPress szerint véletlenül sebesítte meg magát szolgálati fegyverével az őr. A férfi éppen az illemhelyen tartózkodott, amikor - elmondása szerint - lerakta maga mellé felhúzott pisztolyát, amely le akart eseni, de a biztonsági őr utána nyúlt és ekkor elsült fegyver. A lövés következtében a golyó elvitte az őr egyik ujjpercét, ezért kórházba szállították. A balesetről sem a rendőrség, sem a bank nem kívánt nyilatkozni.

Idézet: Index, 2005. szeptember 7.


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

El a járdáról! 

Augusztus 13-án a Tesco mélygarázsának egyik bejáratánál útjavító munkások dolgoztak, a murvát szállító teherautó pedig a járdán parkolt. Ez utóbbit délután hat óra körül nehezményezte egy férfi, és szólt a jármű mellett éppen telefonáló sofőrnek, hogy álljon arrébb. A jármű vezetője egy pillanatra még a járókelő türelmét kérte, ám az nem tudott várni, hanem beszállt a teherautóba,és a benne lévő slusszkulccsal elindította. Nekivezette a Tesco gazdasági bejáratának, majd kiszállt a járműből, és elindult a buszmegálló felé. A sofőr értesítette a rendőrséget, a járőrök a Vágóhíd utcában igazoltatták a férfit, aki azzal indokolta tettét, hogy a jármű akadályozta őt a gyalogosközlekedésben. A teherautóban százezer forint kár keletkezett, az elkövető ellen jármű önkényes elvétele, és rongálás miatt indult eljárás. 

Forrás: XXII. kerületi Helyi téma, 2005. szeptember 5.


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Szakad a plafon 

A felvételeken látható, hogy egy adott pillanatban Kulcsár Attila a plafonra tekint és megjegyzi, kíváncsi, hogy mikor szakad le. Az ügyvéd szerint ez nem arra vonatkozott, hogy nagy hazugság hangzott el, mert a plafon - mint mondta kissé rejtélyesen - "olyankor is leszakadhat, ha az álmennyezet mögé bebújik valaki, hogy kihallgassa, mi történik odalent".

Idézet: Origo, 2005. augusztus 18., Zámbó Gyula, Kulcsár ügyvédje megmagyaráz


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

...tizenegy: 
- Nálunk az elefánt az almafákon szokott elbújni.
- Nálunk nincs is elefánt. Az elefánt Afrikában él!
- Már hogyne lenne! Mondom, az almafákon bújnak el.
- Egy almafán sem láttam még elefántot.
- Na látod, milyen jól elbújt.


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Szovjet himnusz a magyar maffiaper közben 

Kisebb derültséget váltott ki a tárgyalóteremben, amikor a szovjet himnusz taktusai csendültek fel a kecskeméti maffiaper csütörtöki tárgyalási napján - értesült a HavariaPress. Az egyik, tárgyaláson jelenlévő rendőrnek csak hosszas keresgélés után sikerült kikapcsolnia mobiltelefonját, amelyből felcsendültek a régmúlt idők dallamai.

Idézet: hirtv.hu, 2005. június 9.


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Romlakók 

Délután visszaköltözhet a lakók többsége a tegnap összedőlt fővárosi társasházba.
A lakók többsége délután már visszaköltözhet abba a fővárosi társasházba, amely tegnap délután - valószínűleg gázrobbanás miatt - összedőlt - közölte a kerület polgári védelmi kirendeltségének vezetője.
Klubrádió.hu

Forrás: Magyar Narancs - Szüret, 2005. május 26.


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Randevúzzon temetőben! 

Festménypályázatot hirdetett a Temetkezési Intézet. A cég vezetése azt szeretné, ha találka- és pihenőhellyé válna a temető. A legjobb festmény készítője kétszemélyes párizsi utat nyer, temetőlátogatással.
„Tabudöntögető” javaslattal állt elő a Budapesti Temetkezési Intézet vezérigazgatója. Simóka Kálmánné azt szeretné, ha a temető „egy jó hely lenne, ahol sétálgatni, üldögélni, pihenni lehet”. A Reggel értesülései szerint a vezérigazgató első lépésben egy festménypályázat révén tenné találka- és pihenőhellyé a temetőt. A cég arra kérte a középiskolásokat, képzőművészeti iskolás diákokat, hogy fessék le kedvenc temetőjüket. 
(...) A szervezők olyan műalkotásokat várnak, "amelyek kifejezően és érzékletesen adják vissza a tavaszi sírkert meghitt, barátságos hangulatát. A művész mutassa meg a temetői park színeit, zöld élettel teli világát - tárja elénk a temetőnek azt az arcát, amelyet csak nagyon ritkán veszünk észre." 

Forrás: Index, 2005. május 19.


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Csisztu TOP 8 az olimpiai megnyitóról 

„Ez a sportoló nem a szülőföldjén látta meg a napvilágot.”
„Az olimpiai zászló is rövidesen a görög sorsára jut…” 
„A csehek nagyon vegyes színekben vonulak.”
„Itt a megnyitón minden szék tele van.”
„Biztosan azért ez az üdvrivalgás, mert aki a ciprusi zászlót viszi, annak a sportolónak görögös hangzású a neve...”
„Kékben öltözött szinte az egész stadion.”
„Jelentősége, hogy először lépett ki mondjuk egy háttér elől az emberi test formája... és jelent meg önmagában a maga valójában. Kicsit talán asziszem, hogy ez az előtérbe kerülés valamelyest az egyéniség és a személyiség kihangsúlyozását is szimbolizálta már abban a korszakban és ahogy így látjuk tulajdonképpen ezt a szinte szétrobbanási folyamatot, a darabok..., ezek az apró részek, legalábbis ebből a nézőpontból aprónak tűnő részek, hát bizony egy egykori..., mondjuk így..., földrajzi folyamatot is jelképeznek, illetve a... görög szigetvilág kialakulását..., hiszen a mai napig Görögország ebben a minőségében nyilvánvalóan nem csak a kontinenshez tartozó rész, hanem számos apró sziget összessége... „
„A kapcsolatteremtés és az élet összekötésének játékos szimbóluma ez.”

Idézet: Az MTV közvetítése az athéni olimpiai megnyitóról

Forrás: Origo, Bakik a megnyitón topik a fórumban


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

...tizenkettő...


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Soroksári Auchan-himnusz 

Helyszin: Operettszinház
Időpont: 2004. május
Előadók: Managerek
Hallgatók: Munkavállalók
Cél: Különleges munkavállalói részvényprogram elinditása
Szervező: Auchan

Az alábbi sorokat énekeltették el Auchan managerekkel, abból a célból, hogy minél több dolgozói részvényt tudjanak eladni a munkavállalóknak. A dallam a "Virágéknál ég a világ".

Terminus technikus:
IEV: ismeretlen eredetű veszteség
mojókövi: (mosoly, jó napot, köszönöm, viszontlátásra)

Soroksári sikercsapat
Összefogva babért arat
Zime-Zum, Zime-Zum
Jó sok részvényt eladunk...

Nő növekszik a szorgalom
Gyarapodik a forgalom
Zime-Zum, Zime-Zum
Jó sok részvényt eladunk...

Az osztályok összefognak
Tele polcok roskadoznak.
Zime-Zum, Zime-Zum
Jó sok részvényt eladunk...

A vásárló elégedett
Mindent kapott, amit szeret.
Zime-Zum, Zime-Zum
Jó sok részvényt eladunk...

Mojókövi tesztek szépek
Jókedvűek itt a népek.
Zime-Zum, Zime-Zum
Jó sok részvényt eladunk...

Az IEV, hogyha csökken
A jókedvünk égbe szökken.
Zime-Zum, Zime-Zum
Jó sok részvényt eladunk...

Selejtünk se legyen végre
Termék ne menjen szemétbe.
Zime-Zum, Zime-Zum
Jó sok részvényt eladunk...

Áruházra, ha vigyázol
Költség csökken majd magától.
Zime-Zum, Zime-Zum
Jó sok részvényt eladunk...

Sok a vevő, nő a haszon
Egy részét majd visszakapom.
Zime-Zum, Zime-Zum
Jó sok részvényt eladunk...

100 %, ez a célunk
Felajánljuk prémiumunk.
Zime-Zum, Zime-Zum
Jó sok részvényt eladunk...

Elbúcsúzunk mi most végre
Koncentráljunk a jegyzésre.
Zime-Zum, Zime-Zum
Jó sok részvényt eladunk...


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Madách forog a sírjában 

Monique Couvet ötfelvonásos pornódrámát ír és tervei szerint látványos színpadi produkció lesz a darabból színes kosztümökkel, maszkokkal és zenei elemekkel. 
A darab érdekessége, hogy a pornósztár-írónő keveri írásában a történelmi időrendeket. Az első felvonás 4018-ban játszódik egy másik naprendszer bolygóján, a második felvonás pedig már az ókori Egyiptomba kalauzolja el a nézőt. Itt a piramis építésén felügyelő munkavezető elcsábítja a fáraó feleségét, hogy istenné váljon. 
Ezt követően Platonnal találkozhatunk, aki Szirakúza szigetén rabszolga lesz és csak akkor szabadulhat, ha egyszerre elégíti ki a helyi férfi-női ikerpárt. 
A negyedik felvonás egy középkori várban játszódik, ahol medveruhás trubadúr teszi magáévá a várúrnőt. Ezt követően Magyarországon vagyunk az MSZMP KB ülésén, ahol épp Kádár János tart beszédet. A trubadúrt azonban csak a csinos gyorsírónő érdekli. 
Monique a Nemzeti Színházban szeretné bemutatni drámáját, ezt követően külföldi turnéra indulna műsorával. 

Idézet: Blikk, 2004., január 16.


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

...tizenhárom...


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Fals kabin a hasfalon 

„Júliusban átfestik a magyar légierő tizennégy MiG-29-es vadászrepülőgépét - közölte Balogh Imre vezérőrnagy, a légierő parancsnoka.” 
„Balogh Imre elmondta, hamarosan döntés születik arról, hogy a két festés közül a színes vagy a szürke változat kerül a tizennégy vadászrepülőgépre. A MiG-ek átfestése összesen mintegy 10 millió forintba kerül.” 
„A repülőgépek hasára úgynevezett "fals-kabintetőt" is festenek majd. Ez az esetleges légi harcok esetén lehet hasznos, mert távolról szemlélve nem derül ki azonnal, hogy a repülőgép éppen merre fordul”

Idézet: Index, 2003., július 2.


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Felajánlotta bunkerét a jómunkásember 

Kocsord – Fogarassy Árpád (50) most éppen nem készült a háborúra, de mivel Magyarország is részese lett az Irak elleni hadműveleteknek, felajánlja a katonai irányításnak két méter vastag falú, maga által épített, félkész bunkerét. A bunker meglehetősen biztonságos, úgy nyolcszáz köbméter vasbetonból készült. Fogarassy öt évig készítette, a szerinte tökéletesen biztonságos óvóhelyért csupán annyit kér, hogy azt a hadsereg fejezze be, arról ugyanis hiányzik még a vasajtó.
- Tisztában vagyok vele, hogy a műholdról már régen bemérték a létesítményt, de kisebb átalakításokkal és módosítással abszolút álcázható lenne.

Idézet: Blikk, 2003., április 3.


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Horgászokra gerjed a csizmanyaló 

- Nem volt nehéz dolgunk, rögtön tudtuk, kiről van szó - idézi fel a néhány napja történt eseményeket Sajgó István hadnagy, a XII. kerületi kapitányság nyomozója -, hiszen a hazai kriminalisztika történetében is páratlan, csizmanyalogató férfi a kerületünkben bukott le először. (…) Z. Attila ötéves kora óta tud szenvedélyéről, amit az is okozhatott, hogy anyja élettársának 15 éves fia megerőszakolta. Már az általános iskolai osztálytársait is figyelte, milyen csizmában jártak. A tél beálltával, mint mondja, elviselhetetlenül nehézzé válik az élete: ha meglát egy gumi- vagy műanyag csizmás gyereket, szerelemre gerjed iránta, képtelen magán uralkodni. Szenvedélyét fokozza, ha a csizma havas-saras. A rendőrök kérdésére, hogy nyáron mit csinál, a férfi azt válaszolta: pornólapok helyett horgászújságokat nézeget, azokban gyakran látni szép, gumicsizmás képeket.

Idézet: Zsaru magazin, 2003., március 5.


----------



## betatrade (2012 Február 28)

Aggodalom 

Miért robbant fel a Columbia? (Elmondhatod mindenkinek)

Csala Zsuzsa, színésznő: - Csakis technikai okot tudok elképzelni. Nagyon idegesít, hiszen Anettka is éppen most készül a kilövésre.

Idézet: Blikk, 2003., február 3.


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

...10-en 4...


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

...tizenöt...


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

...tizenhat...


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

...tizenhét...


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

- Mi volt a különbség a 4 éves Bach és a 4 éves Mascalni között?
- ???
- Az, hogy Bach már tudott Mascalni, viszont Mascalni nem tudott Bachni.


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

*‎- Melyik a legjobb kutyakeverék?
- A Pitbull és a Labrador keveréke, mert ha letépi a lábad, vissza is hozza!
*


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

... Húsz!


----------



## kokolacy (2012 Február 28)

... Ez csak ráadás!


----------



## hűvös (2012 Február 28)

*gyűjtés*

Jelentem, kezdem a gyűjtést, kíváncsi vagyok, milyen is állandó tagnak lenni


----------



## hűvös (2012 Február 28)

Mi az, barna, és büdös?

A medve!


----------



## hűvös (2012 Február 28)

Chuck Norris mindig egy Chuck Norrisos viccel többet tud, mint bárki...


----------



## hűvös (2012 Február 28)

Megjegyzem, ezt én találtam ki


----------



## hűvös (2012 Február 28)

Ha már itt vagyok, jelzem, hogy nagyon elégedett vagyok a Kindle készülékemmel...


----------



## hűvös (2012 Február 28)

Lassan egy éve megvan, és nagyon sok olyan könyvet tudtam elolvasni, amihez eddig nem jutottam hozzá.


----------



## hűvös (2012 Február 28)

Ha lenne pénzem, a legnagyobb méretben is megvenném, hogy a PDF-eket konvertálás nélkül olvashassam.


----------



## hűvös (2012 Február 28)

Így néha kicsit macerás, de nagy élmény - és sokakat ejtettem kísértésbe vele


----------



## hűvös (2012 Február 28)

Egyedül a magyarítást nem sikerült feltennem rá Valamiért nem engedi.


----------



## hűvös (2012 Február 28)

Majd körülnézek a fórumon, hogy van-e e-könyv oldal....


----------



## hűvös (2012 Február 28)

Amúgy Kanada is jó hely lehet, valahogy olyan barátságos képet mutat magáról - aztán persze lehet hogy ott is marcang van az emberek között, bár nem valószínű.


----------



## hűvös (2012 Február 28)

Arra is kíváncsi lennék, hogy nagyobb-e a kanadai magyarok összetartozása az amerikaiakénál.


----------



## hűvös (2012 Február 28)

Amerikában élő ismerősök szerint ott esik szét a közösség.


----------



## hűvös (2012 Február 28)

Persze ezt nem láthatom innen, de kíváncsi lennék.


----------



## hűvös (2012 Február 28)

Jubileumi hozzászólás


----------



## hűvös (2012 Február 28)

Nnna, akkor most várunk egy picit, és a túl leszek a műtétemen, már mint teljes jogú tagként jövök


----------



## altrix1966 (2012 Február 28)

Hali !


----------



## altrix1966 (2012 Február 28)

Itt nem tul jo az idő


----------



## altrix1966 (2012 Február 28)

mindjárt szétnézek


----------



## altrix1966 (2012 Február 28)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

A világon eladott gyertyák 96 %-át nők vásárolják meg.


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

A ma ismert tíz legidősebb ember közül nyolc koraszülöttként jött világra.


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

*Tavaly összesen kb. 3,6 millió dollár értékű pénzérmét dobtak az USA szökőkútjaiba.*


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

A Piroska és a farkas c. meséskönyvet 1990-ben több kaliforniai iskolában is betiltották,
mert volt benne egy kép, melyen Piroska kosarába jól láthatóan egy üveg bort rajzoltak.


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

Az űrszemét nagyon veszélyes dolog. Egy 0.5 milliméteres fémdarab képes kilyukasztani
egy űrruhát és megölni az űrhajóst. Egy 10 milliméteres darab egy egész űrhajót is képes
lenne elpusztítani.


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

A jojó eredetileg egy fegyver volt, amit a Fülöp-szigeteken használtak, a dzsungelben.


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

Az olajfák akár 1500 évig is elélhetnek.


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

Az átlagos emberi húgyhólyag kb. 370 grammnyi folyadékot képes tárolni.


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

Az emberi combcsont erősebb a betonnál.


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

A krokodilok egész életükben képesek új fogakat növeszteni.


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

St. Louis-ban tilos a járdaszegélyen ülve csöbörből sört inni.


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

*Az űrhajósok 5-8 centiméterrel magasabbak az űrben, mint a Földön.*


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

*A kondorkeselyű több, mint másfél kilómétert képes repülni csőrében egy kifejlett
báránnyal.
*


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

*Elvis Presley zenéjét a világ hét országában tilos hallgatni.*


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

*A Bibliában leggyakrabban említett állat a szamár.*


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

*Az amerikaiak 4,6 százalékát alkotják a világ összlakosságának, de testsúlyuk alapján az
össznépesség 7 százalékát teszik ki.
*


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

Ez már a második hozzászólásom lesz, ha lenyomom a gombot.


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

vadnyugat üzenetei ötletesek


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

*A kisállat tulajdonosok 3%-a vesz ajándékot kedvencének Valentin napra.*


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

Magyarországon, Budapesten ma esett a hó.


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

De most épp elállt.


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

fura egy időjárás, tegnap még tavaszodott, sőt holnapra is tavaszt mondanak...


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

*Percenként két ember hal meg autóbalesetben*


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

egyelőre még nem olvadt el a hó.


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

egyelőre nem olvadt még el...


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

most jön a kilenc.


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

aztán a tíz.


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

még mindig itt vagyok. egy kicsit náthásan.


----------



## vadnyugat (2012 Február 28)

*Kutatások bebizonyították, hogy a legjobb véralvadásgátló a vámpírdenevér nyála.*


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

két üzimre is azt írta a gép, hogy tizenegy.... na ne


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

összezavarodott a gép.


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

ja, nem... bocsi... butaságokat zagyválok...


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

nagyon tetszik ez a lepkés "grimasz".


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

van az apuka kengurunak erszénye?


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

nátha ellen jó dolog egy gerezd összetört fokhagyma egy kanál mézzel.


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

de azért égeti a gyomrot.


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

főleg, ha utána nem eszel kenyeret... de akkor hatásosabb.


----------



## vicaszka (2012 Február 28)

a sós vízzel gargalizálás sem rossz.


----------



## Vidus80 (2012 Február 28)

sziasztok


----------



## Vidus80 (2012 Február 28)

itt


----------



## Vidus80 (2012 Február 28)

lehet a 20 üzenetet összeszedni?


----------



## Vidus80 (2012 Február 28)

remélem


----------



## Vidus80 (2012 Február 28)

ha nem


----------



## Vidus80 (2012 Február 28)

akkor segítsetek légyszi


----------



## Vidus80 (2012 Február 28)

hol lehet


----------



## joker75a2000 (2012 Február 28)

jelen!


----------



## joker75a2000 (2012 Február 28)

én


----------



## joker75a2000 (2012 Február 28)

nem


----------



## joker75a2000 (2012 Február 28)

értem, hogy


----------



## joker75a2000 (2012 Február 28)

egyébként


----------



## joker75a2000 (2012 Február 28)

ennek a


----------



## joker75a2000 (2012 Február 28)

kötelező


----------



## joker75a2000 (2012 Február 28)

20 hozzászólásos


----------



## joker75a2000 (2012 Február 28)

beírásnak


----------



## joker75a2000 (2012 Február 28)

amúgy


----------



## joker75a2000 (2012 Február 28)

mi az


----------



## joker75a2000 (2012 Február 28)

értelme?


----------



## joker75a2000 (2012 Február 28)

végülis


----------



## joker75a2000 (2012 Február 28)

mind1


----------



## joker75a2000 (2012 Február 28)

már nem is számít!


----------



## joker75a2000 (2012 Február 28)

dgdgdf


----------



## altrix1966 (2012 Február 28)

sziasztok havazik


----------



## altrix1966 (2012 Február 28)

ho h ho


----------



## altrix1966 (2012 Február 28)

munkát kenyeret , keresek valami jó állást


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

Nálunk is


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

esik a


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

a hóó!


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

Kicsit


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

unalmas


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

ez így


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

egyedül


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

Na akkor elkezdek


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

számolni


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

11


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

12


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

13


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

14


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

15


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

16


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

17 Na mindjárt megleszek


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

18


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

19


----------



## prahda (2012 Február 28)

20 Meg is vagyok.  Köszönöm, az oldalnak!


----------



## altrix1966 (2012 Február 28)

itt még mindig havazik


----------



## altrix1966 (2012 Február 28)

nekem is már 19


----------



## altrix1966 (2012 Február 28)

és 20 kösz


----------



## döni 1 (2012 Február 28)

edgzhu

sdefrg

ghzta

bfgrtd

mkgvb

hétpettyes katica

szúrós gombóc

bhujmn

este jó,este jó...


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

Mennyire értelmes?


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

Ott van a macipark is?


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

Neked is, bár most havazik...


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

Nem tudjátok, mit jelent a hussa szó?


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

Vetettem violát.


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

Várom kinyílását.


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

S az én édesemnek visszafordulását


----------



## popes (2012 Február 28)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

Kinyílt a viola, ki si virágoza.


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

Bocs. Ki is virágoza.


----------



## popes (2012 Február 28)

Most látom hogy még mindíg van 6 hátra.


----------



## popes (2012 Február 28)

Csak nekem tölt ilyen lassan az oldal?


----------



## popes (2012 Február 28)

17


----------



## popes (2012 Február 28)

18


----------



## popes (2012 Február 28)

Lassacskán csak meg lessz !


----------



## popes (2012 Február 28)

20


----------



## popes (2012 Február 28)

És a bónusz.


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

Tavasszal hej


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

A kis Jézus megszületett, örvendjünk!


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

Elküldötte ő szent fiát Istenünk!


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

Betlehemben fekszik rongyos jászolban,


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

Azért van a fényesség a városban.


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

Eleibe térdepelünk mindnyájan,


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

Örvendezve énekelünk vígságban!


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

Dicséretet mondunk Édesanyjának,


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 28)

Ajándékot hozunk a kis Jézusnak.


----------



## sicci (2012 Február 28)

7


----------



## sicci (2012 Február 28)

11


----------



## sicci (2012 Február 28)

13


----------



## sicci (2012 Február 28)

16


----------



## sicci (2012 Február 28)

17


----------



## sicci (2012 Február 28)

18


----------



## sicci (2012 Február 28)

19


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

köszi


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

2


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

3


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

4


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

5


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

6


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

7


----------



## sicci (2012 Február 28)

huszadik


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

8


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

9


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

10


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

11


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

12


----------



## kispóki (2012 Február 28)

Már nem sok kell


----------



## kispóki (2012 Február 28)

15


----------



## kispóki (2012 Február 28)

16


----------



## kispóki (2012 Február 28)

17


----------



## Ilbobo (2012 Február 28)

Szia! Én is tanító vagyok. Nálam a "mosolyka" a nyerő. Az üzenő füzet végén van egy naptár, oda nyomom a pecséttel a jutalmat. 10 után matrica jár a lurkóknak. Üdv: Ilbobo


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

13


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

14


----------



## Ilbobo (2012 Február 28)

Ha végre meglesz a 20 üzim, akkor letölteném. Köszi.


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

15


----------



## Ilbobo (2012 Február 28)

Édes Istenem! Ha ezt olvasná a lányom osztályfőnöke... Talán rájönne, hogy más kellene csinálnia...


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

16


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

17


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

18


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

19


----------



## Ilbobo (2012 Február 28)

Stellanita írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Remek a 44 tanács, valószínűleg megosztom a főnökasszonyommal is. Sajnos a tapasztalatom azt mutatja, hogy sokan nyűgnek tartják az osztályfőnökséggel járó feladatokat, és valószínűleg emiatt el is hanyagolják azokat. Fájó szívvel nézzük, mi alsós tanítók, hogy az éveken át építgetett, szeretgetett osztályaink hogy hullanak atomjaikra felsőben. Ugyanakkor tisztelet azoknak a felsős kollégáknak, akik hajlandóak tovább formálni a közösségeket.


 
Szia! Én pont most hordok ilyen cipőt. A 4 évig dédelgetett osztályomat épp darabokra zúzza az új ofő. Mit lehet ilyenkor tenni? Némán tűrni?


----------



## kar-dos (2012 Február 28)

Az elsővel: Szép jónapot kívánok mindannyiunknak!


----------



## Ilbobo (2012 Február 28)

zumba írta:


> Egy alsó tagozatos és egy felsős osztályfőnök munkája igen eltérő. Én alsóban (1-4. osztályig) vagyok osztályfőnök,ahol a nap zömét velem töltik a gyerekek. Szokták mondani, hogy az alsós nevelő "pótanyuka" is egy személyben.


 
Ez igaz! De a felsős gyereknek is kell anya, vagy nem?


----------



## Ilbobo (2012 Február 28)

Walaki75 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Én két éve vagyok felsőben osztályfőnök. Most mégis újra izgulok, mert az összeszokott 7. osztályomba érkezik egy másik "hetedik" felosztása miatt 10 új gyerek.
> Most minden oldalt azért böngészek, hogyan segítsem a régi osztályomat elfogadni az új helyzetet és gyerekeket, és hogyan segítsem az újakat beilleszkedni a "régi csapatba". Ha van efféle tapasztalatotok, ötletetek, osszátok meg velem!
> Köszi


Őszinte részvétem és "gratulálok" az iskola vezetésének, bár tudom nekik se könnyű. Náluk már csak neked lesz nehezebb. Sok erőt kívánok.


----------



## Ilbobo (2012 Február 28)

pifkane78 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Először féltem elvállalni az osztályfőnökséget (ált. isk. felső tagozatán), mert láttam a többi kolléga erőlködését.
> Az utóbbi években viszont leginkább az segített, hogy volt egy nagyon jó (lelki társ) osztályfőnök kollégám, akivel nagyon hasonlóan gondolkoztunk és dolgoztunk (hasonlóak a módszereink). Osztályainkat igyekeztünk közösséggé formálni, közös programokat szerveztünk, együtt kirándultunk, buliztunk... Sokat tanultam Tőle, és sokat segített, hogy volt kitől szívességet kérni, a döntések és problémamegoldások is könnyebbé váltak (volt, aki meghallgatta, esetleg tanáccsal látott el).
> Megerősített az is, hogy a szülők és tanulók is (általában, többnyire) elismertek minket.


Nem véletlen az elismerés. A munkát észreveszik a szülők!!!


----------



## Ilbobo (2012 Február 28)

hagi123 írta:


> sziasztok!
> 
> Ez is nagyon hasznos, sokat kell bátorítani, megerősíteni őket, egy idő után már megy magától is. Egy kis segítség, én is a netről töltöttem le régebben, azóta tudatosabban használom:
> 
> ...


 ez szuper!!!


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

20


----------



## sengásik (2012 Február 28)

21


----------



## Ilbobo (2012 Február 28)

Pannili írta:


> A gyermek bölcsődébe, óvodába helyezése káros a gyermek lelkivilágára, szüleihez való kötődésére nézve.
> 
> Minden felelős személynek azon kellene lennie, hogy a gyermekek legalább hatéves korukig az édesanyjuk közvetlen közelében lehessenek - ez nem kell, hogy kizárja a közösségi életben való részvételt;
> 
> ...


 Ez túl szép, hogy igaz legyen. Mire 6 éves lett a lányom már két éve egyedül neveltem... Nem a karrieremet építettem, megélni próbáltam egyedül egy gyerekkel egy (pedagógus) fizetésből.


----------



## Ilbobo (2012 Február 28)

alexandraart írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Nektek mi a véleményetek arról, ami a mi óvodánkban zajlik? Az óvónők, és a kedves dada, ha úgy gondolja, hogy a gyerekek túl hangosan játszanak, akkor leoltják a villanyt, és nem szabad sem megmozdulni, sem megszólalni....kérdem én, az ilyen minek megy óvónőnek???ha nem bír kedvesen, szeretettelien fegyelmezni??? a másik, hogy evés közben, ha szintén túl hangosak (mihez képest persze) felállítják a csoportot, és nem ehetnek, ill. az öltözőhöz ki kell menniük....egy 3-4-5 éves gyerekcsoportról beszélek. Ja, a sluszpoén, nem egyszer mentem ebéd közben az oviba, és fura mód, az óvónők is épp úgy beszélgettek evés közben, mint a gyerekek! Akkor mit várnak el???Teljesen fel vagyok háborodva, nem lágerbe írattam az egyszem gyerekemet, hanem oviba....gondoltam én kis naiv....persze ezek az incidensek mindennapossá váltak az óvónők részéről, teljes teljhatalmú börtönőrökké lettek...ha szólok az a baj, ha nem szólok az a baj...most legyen okos egy szülő!


Hú, te tényleg egy túlélő táborba irattad a gyerköcöt. Nincs más alternatíva? Másik óvoda? Lépj, mert itt se szép se okos nem lehetsz...


----------



## Ilbobo (2012 Február 28)

Szamira írta:


> Néhány költői kérdés...
> Mennyire egészséges dolog abba az iskolába irani a gyereket, ahol az anyuka tanít?
> Mennyire szerencsés dolog a párhuzamos osztálynál osztályfőnökséget vállalni?
> Mennyire szerencsés dolog, mikor osztálykiránduláson azt hallják az ofő osztályába járó gyerekek, a szomszéd szobából, ANYA takarodj már ki innét!!
> ...


 
Lehet ezt (tanítani a saját gyereked) jól is csinálni, de nem könnyű.


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 29)

tegnap18


----------



## rosemacy (2012 Február 29)

ma 50


----------



## agicafranko (2012 Február 29)

Lampy írta:


> Nekem palotapincsim van nagyon szeretem figyelni kell rá mert mindig láb körül van.


----------



## agicafranko (2012 Február 29)

tét-el


----------



## agicafranko (2012 Február 29)

10


----------



## agicafranko (2012 Február 29)

13


----------



## agicafranko (2012 Február 29)

16


----------



## agicafranko (2012 Február 29)

17


----------



## agicafranko (2012 Február 29)

19


----------



## agicafranko (2012 Február 29)

1


----------



## agicafranko (2012 Február 29)

2


----------



## agicafranko (2012 Február 29)

3


----------



## agicafranko (2012 Február 29)

4


----------



## agicafranko (2012 Február 29)

5


----------



## agicafranko (2012 Február 29)

6


----------



## agicafranko (2012 Február 29)

7


----------



## agicafranko (2012 Február 29)

8


----------



## agicafranko (2012 Február 29)

9


----------



## agicafranko (2012 Február 29)

10


----------



## sanyika1973 (2012 Február 29)

Ajánlom mindenki figyelmébe a fórum, kávézó, nő és férfi, pikáns viccek, részt. Jó szórakozás és hozzá lehet egy -egy jó viccel is szólni.


----------



## sanyika1973 (2012 Február 29)

agicafrannko, ezzek a számok nem éppen értelmes hozzászólások. Ha szétnézel, biztos találsz olyan témát amihez szívesen hozzá szólsz.


----------



## genetheimrichard (2012 Február 29)

Anyumék cigány kártyával jósolnak.


----------



## duddee (2012 Február 29)




----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

1


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

3


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

2


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

4


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

5


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

6


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

7


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

8


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

9


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

10


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

11


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

12


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

13


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

14


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

15


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

16


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

17


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

18


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

19


----------



## nthist (2012 Február 29)

20


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

Esik


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

a


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

a22


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

2


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

ser


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

asd


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

2


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

20


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

2


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

20


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

2020


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

3


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

13


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

14


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

16


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

17


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

18


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

19 és


----------



## markusz996 (2012 Február 29)

végre


----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)

Popper könyveket tudna vki feltenni? Előre is köszönet!


----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)

És fel is tudnád tenni a Lopva angolul c. könyvet?


----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)




----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)

Aranyosak


----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)

ok


----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)

Nálunk nincs hagyománya a karikaturista képeknek


----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)




----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)

!


----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)

?


----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)

Nálam a zsugorka a fólia mindig felkunkorodik, mit tegyek?


----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)




----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)




----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)

Sajnos nincs


----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)

Pedig nekem is szükségem lenne rá


----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)

Egyedül érdemes neki vágni gitározni tanulni? vagy tanár nélkül esélytelen?


----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)

váó


----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)

hmm...


----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)

kv,kv,kv...


----------



## obajan (2012 Február 29)

nem semmi


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

*Számok*

Ez a számokkal eredeti ötlet, hát kiprobálom, talán 19-ig kűlönösebb nehésség nélkül sikerül.


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

2


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

3


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

4


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

5


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

6 vagy 7


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

most 7


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

8


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

9


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

10


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

11


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

13 ?


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

14


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

Hoppá, a 12 kimaradt, mégsem olyan egyszerü.


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

15


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

16


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

17


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

18


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

19kiss


----------



## Tcsip2 (2012 Március 1)

Húúúúúsz:!:


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

Hali


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

2


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

3


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

4


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

5


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

6


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

7


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

8


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

9


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

10


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

11


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

12


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

13


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

14


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

15


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

16


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

17


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

18


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

19


----------



## rozsay (2012 Március 1)

20


----------



## mateottilia (2012 Március 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

Hogyan kezelhetjük a stresszes állapotot?


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

Bizonyos fokú stresszre mindenkinek szüksége van.


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

Mivel ez ispirációt ad, motivál, és kihozza belőled a legjobbat.


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

Ez a pozitív stressz.


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

De létezik indirekt stressz azaz a negatív stressz.


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

Ha ez huzamosabb ideig életünk részét képezi a mindenapokban, sajnos "áldozatává válunk"


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

És ez kihat egész napi cselekvéseink függvényére is.


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

Ha munkahelyen előjön, mint állandó negatív stressz?


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

Próbáljuk meg kezelni.


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

Senki nem mondta, hogy ez olyan könnyű manapság.


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

A fogyasztói társadalomban azt gondolom a stresszel mint állapottal, meg kell tanulnunk együttélni, és szituációkban minimalizálni.


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

De elárulok egy titkot, nem is olyan nehéz,.


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

Ha munkahelyeden nagyon gyakori a stressz előfordulási rátája, akkor:


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

Mindenképpen kezelned kell!


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

A stresszes állapotok intő jelei:


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

MEgnövekedett koffeinfogyaszás!


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

Fizikai jeleit tekintve, elsők között tapasztalhatjuk a megfázást, azaz a náthát.


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

Az étvágytalanságot.


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

Később lehetséges, pl. a hormonháztartás felborulás is.


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

Vagy az időszakos v. állandó étvágytalanság.


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

zsibbadó végtagok,


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

mellkasnál szorító érzés.


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

munkahelyi kezelése:


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

nyaknyújtás


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

vállkörzés


----------



## dennisd (2012 Március 1)

Gondolkodj pozitívan!


----------



## Ezo Terike (2012 Március 1)

Megjött a Tavasz!


----------



## Ezo Terike (2012 Március 1)

Egy hét múlva virágot kapunk! Vagy nem...


----------



## Ezo Terike (2012 Március 1)

Kérdezte az orvosom, hogy milyen a látásom?
- Nagyon jó! Válaszoltam.
- És a hallása?
- Római katolikus!...


----------



## Ezo Terike (2012 Március 1)

Nem mindegy hogy villamos, vagy Vilma mos...


----------



## Ezo Terike (2012 Március 1)

Nem mindegy hogy, katakomba, vagy Kata combja...


----------



## Ezo Terike (2012 Március 1)

Nem mindegy, hogy az ember vájt fülű, vagy vájt szemű...


----------



## Ezo Terike (2012 Március 1)

Elég a hülyeségből!


----------



## tneivett (2012 Március 1)

Sziasztok! Tegnap regisztráltam, és most gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást! Szép napot nektek!


----------



## tneivett (2012 Március 1)

Ezo Terike írta:


> Nem mindegy, hogy az ember vájt fülű, vagy vájt szemű...




Hát bizony nem mindegy


----------



## tneivett (2012 Március 1)

huber írta:


> Megcsókoltad a Mariskát, Pistike?
> Igen!
> Mit mondott?
> Nem tudom, mert a combjaival befogta a füleimet!!



))


----------



## tneivett (2012 Március 1)

zsindi84 írta:


> egy szöszi kiszáll a taxiból, majd megkérdezi:
> - mennyibe kerül ez a kis furikázás?
> A taxis rápillant a taxiórára:
> - 2000 ft lesz, kisasszony.
> ...






)) már nem is akarok szöszi lenni


----------



## tneivett (2012 Március 1)

zsindi84 írta:


> Egy lány a híd korlátján áll és épp készül beleugrani a folyóba, amikor arra jön egy kerékpáros fiú. Odaszól a lánynak:
> - Hé, hát te meg mire készülsz ott fent?
> - Beleugrom a vízbe, öngyilkos akarok lenni.
> - Ugyan, micsoda butaság! Gyere ide inkább és adj egy csókot! – mondja incselkedve a biciklis.
> ...






juuuuuj


----------



## tneivett (2012 Március 1)

Ha az élet citromot kínál, készíts belőle limonádét!


----------



## tneivett (2012 Március 1)

Végre itt a tavasz!!!!!


----------



## czegido (2012 Március 1)

Nagyon jó az oldal!

Tuti minden!

1,2,3,

Nagyon hasznos oldal!


----------



## adhie (2012 Március 1)

Jelen


----------



## maganyosferfi (2012 Március 1)

*Gratulalok!*

Gratulalok!


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 1)

Szia! Én még csak tanulom ezt az egészet.


----------



## makradam (2012 Március 1)

Kicsit elveszettnek érzem magam, de majd belejövök.


----------



## maganyosferfi (2012 Március 1)

*Koszonom*

Koszonom.


----------



## maganyosferfi (2012 Március 1)

*Ritkasagok*

Ritkasagok!


----------



## maganyosferfi (2012 Március 1)

*Keres*

A* kis kacsa fürdik fekete tóba* cimu dal nincs veletlenul meg?


----------



## maganyosferfi (2012 Március 1)

*Meg egyszer koszonet*

Meg egyszer koszonet!


----------



## axelos15 (2012 Március 1)

Szép jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## tetentok (2012 Március 1)

Nagyon koszonom!


----------



## tanto (2012 Március 1)

Látom jelen van mindenki! Nincs hiányzó!


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

Most regisztráltam, s gyűjteném a 20 hozzászólást. 
Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

kettő


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

a kreatív dolgok érdekelnek
3


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

4
örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

öt


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

6
sok ez a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

hét


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

8
ma még ezen kívül kettő


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

kilenc


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

tíz
holnap folytatom


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

11
vagy befejezem ma?


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

12
és még várnom kell majd két napot?


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

13
mindenki így csinálja?


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

14


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

ez a 15.


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

16
még négy


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

17
(tizenhét)


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

18
(jól haladok)


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

19
(+ 1 és meglesz)


----------



## asztalosani (2012 Március 1)

20
(ezt is elértem!)
22650-22669-ig én voltam


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 1)

ügyes vagy


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 1)

remélem én is nemsokára elérem!


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

Sziasztok,Szabolcs vagyok. Valójában azért regisztráltam az oldalon hogy hátha összehoz valaki olyannal az élet aki tudna nekem segíteni kivándorolni ebből az országból.


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

Munkát keresek és remélem valaki tud segíteni


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

1


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

akkor 2ő de ez már valójában a 4.


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

na akkor 5 től folytatom.


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

ez itt a 6.


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

most jön a 7.


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

ez meg itt a 8.


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

most a 9. jön


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

és már itt is van a 10.


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

meg 1 az már 11


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

és jön a 12


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

és utána természetesen a 13,bár ezt nem szeretem mert szerencsétlen szám..


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

itt jön a 14,ez már sokkal jobb.


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

még ezen kívül 5 kell és megvan mert ez a 15.


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

haladás,ez már a tizenhat


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

és íme a 17.


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

itt a kecses 18 as ez már életkorban is jó


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

19. után jön a kedvencem.


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

hu hu húúúsz. ez a kedvencem  sziasztok!


----------



## festő szabi (2012 Március 2)

kész vagyok jippí


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

"Lehet élni zene nélkül is. A sivatagon át is vezet út. De mi (...) azt akarjuk, hogy az ember ne úgy járja végig élete útját, mintha sivatagon menne át, hanem virágos réteken."
Kodály


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

"A zene rendeltetése: belső világunk jobb megismerése, felvirágozása és kiteljesedése. A népek legendái isteni eredetűnek tartják. S ahol az emberi megismerés határait érjük, ott a zene még túlmutat rajtuk, olyan világba, melyet megismerni nem, csak sejteni lehet."
Kodály


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

Az volt a hej igazi szép idő
Az volt a hej igazi szép idő
Mikor egy dal, egy szó, egy hang
még igazán dal, egy szó, egy hang
még igazán dal, egy szó, egy hang volt......


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

Azt hiszed, hogy nyílik még a sárga rózsa,
Azt hiszed, hogy hallgatunk a hazug szóra,
Azt hiszed, hogy mindig mindent megbocsátunk,
Azt hiszed, hogy megtagadjuk minden álmunk,
Minden álmunk.


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

Ha én rózsa volnék, nem csak egyszer nyilnék,
Minden évben négyszer virágba borulnék,
Nyílnék a fiúnak nyilnék én a lánynak
Az igaz szerelemnek és az elmúlásnak.


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

"Gyökér, lomb és száraz ág
Háromféle valóság
Ki háromból csak egyet lát
Nem látja a fát magát"


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

Filléres emlékeim oly drágák nekem
Kidobni őket nincs erőm
s mind értéktelen
Filléres emlékeim oly drágák nekem
Ők tudják, mennyit ér az életem


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

"Valahol azt hallottam
tudni kell hova lépni
Valahol azt hallottam
tudni kell mire vélni
Valahol azt hallottam
a morál csupán csak álarc"


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

"Ő volt a végtelen szerelem
Ha elmondod, nem hiszem 
de most már ismerem
Éreztem, mért végtelen"


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

"Volt néhány pillanat az életünk során
mikor a lelkünk hangja szólt
Mikor még éreztük, hogy összetartozunk
és minden szándék tiszta volt"


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

"Ma már szívünk helyén kompjúter dobog
kiszámított a szenvedély
Egy új világ helyett csak látványt tervezünk
a lelkünk hallgat, s csak a pénz beszél"


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

Szabadság, szerelem
e kettő kell nekem!?
"Van-e más, amiben hiszel
ha már nem maradt semmi sem?
Szabadság, szerelem
e kettő kell nekem!?
Visz az út valami felé
ami nem volt még talán sosem"


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

"És azt hiszem a szívünkben, ha nyílna még virág
Boldogabb és szebb lehetne az egész világ
Ha véletlen találkozunk, egy mosoly legyen a jel
Hogy ismeretlen ismerősként búcsúzunk majd el"


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

"Egy régi-régi dalt suttog a szél
Hogy minden édes álom véget ér
Elmúlik a nyár, a szerelem
Hát mondd, mit remélsz 
hogy itt vagy még mindig velem"


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

"Száz éve már így szól a dal
Száz éve szól szüntelen
Száz éve már úton vagyok
Száz éve már ismerem"


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

Nem én dobom a labdát
ügyetlen a kezem
a játék titkait
még alig ismerem
Nem én dobom a labdát
s ha néha elkapom
a játékvezetőnek
vissza én adom


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

Én álmodom még akkor is
ha tudom, hogy nem lehet
Türelemmel és akarattal
visszaadni az életeket
de megfordulhat még a világ


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

"Emlékszel, azt mondtad, s én elhittem neked
Hogy együtt fogjuk végigtáncolni az életet
Ki érti meg, hogy mégis mi történt velünk
Hova lett, hova tűnt az az édes életünk"


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

"Lassan kihull a memóriákból az egyéni tapasztalat
És átírja a központból kiküldött új adat
S jönnek a minden rendszerhez alkalmazkodók
Édesapám, csak azt ne mondd, hogy ezek ugyanazok..."


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

"Ne kérdezd, merre visz az út
A válasz biztonságot úgyse nyújt
Nem tudja senki, hogy hová érkezel
Magadtól indulj egyszer el
Nem tudja senki, hogy hová érkezel
Magadtól indulj egyszer el"


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

"Volt már, amikor hullottak a csillagok
Volt már, amiror tévedtek az álmodók
Volt már, hogy sötéten égett minden fény
Volt már, amikor úgy érezted, nincs remény"


----------



## Neszórakozz (2012 Március 2)

"Valahonnan mindig fújnak a szellők
Valamerre mindig fényes az ég
S aki a széllel szembeszáll
Az se tudja, merre jár
A szél
Megfordul és utolér"


----------



## Mamka82 (2012 Március 2)

*Az első hozzászólásom...*

Oh, a manóba...., regiztem egy mail címmel, de nem kaptam megerősítő mailt. Most módosítottam a mail címem, erre már érkezett megerősítő link és egyből tudok írni... de jó! Na akkor hajrá hogy meglegyen az a 20 hozzászólás.... Köszi a lehetőséget! Szép napot! Anita kiss


----------



## Bunda70 (2012 Március 2)

üdv mindenkinek - új vagyok itt.


----------



## Bunda70 (2012 Március 2)

kettő


----------



## Bunda70 (2012 Március 2)

három


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

Én tigrises képet szeretnék letölteni és leopárdosat. már alig várom,hogy sikerüljön


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

ribivan írta:


> Imádom a keresztszemest!


Én is


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

nekem van Gyöngyös mellett, Szücsiben ismerősöm


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

szrenkap írta:


> boochan! Te is a 20 hozzászólásra vajazol?


naná hogy igen


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

nagyon jók ezek a viccek


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

hahó


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

ez egy nagyon jó oldal


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

azt hiszem sűrűbben fogok ide látogatni


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

tegyetek ti is hasonlóképpen


----------



## Bunda70 (2012 Március 2)

négy


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

aki akar, biztosan talál magának valamit itt


----------



## Bunda70 (2012 Március 2)

öt... vajon sikerül???


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

az a gondom, hogy nemsokára megyek dolgozni


----------



## darkk (2012 Március 2)

én is


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

illetve ez nem gond


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

van munkahelyem, ez nagyon jó, és szeretem is amit csinálok, már 20 éve


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

hát még ha meg is fizetnék!


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

kár, hogy a munkahelyen nincs internet


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

de reggel hazajövök....


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

de az még messze van


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

remélem legközelebb már meg tudom nézni a mintákat amiket szeretnék


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

olyan jó lenne!


----------



## tibetti (2012 Március 2)

szerintem sikerül!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tanto (2012 Március 2)

Végre péntek délután. A hét legszebb időpontja.


----------



## fogi84 (2012 Március 2)

Halli!


----------



## fogi84 (2012 Március 2)

u.i.: jelen


----------



## Dani93 (2012 Március 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tetentok (2012 Március 2)

köszi a segitseget;valamiert nem megy a letoltöltes, de majd csak sikerul


----------



## djapor96 (2012 Március 2)

hm....pedig meg van a húsz


----------



## vszabor (2012 Március 2)

Jelen!


----------



## vili06 (2012 Március 2)

Ez jogos


----------



## vili06 (2012 Március 2)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 2)

Jelen a jelenlétnél!


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 2)

Jelenléti ív kitöltése kötelező!


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 2)

u.a.


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 2)

továbbra is


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 2)

Majdnem sikerült.


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 2)

Lassan de gyűlik!


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 2)

ebből valami lehetséges


----------



## vili06 (2012 Március 2)

Hali


----------



## vili06 (2012 Március 2)

perszen


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 2)

már nyolc


----------



## vili06 (2012 Március 2)

nekem csak 7


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 2)

majd még a kettő nap


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 2)

Együtt majd összejön


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 2)

A tízest sikerült elérni!


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 2)

Mindenkinek halihó!


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 2)

Visszaszámlálkás


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 2)

Szóval vissza számlálás, vagy málhás


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 2)

Na mára ennyi! Sziasztok!


----------



## vili06 (2012 Március 2)

Szia


----------



## vili06 (2012 Március 2)

Még 11 üzenet


----------



## vili06 (2012 Március 2)

Ja és még 2 nap


----------



## vili06 (2012 Március 2)

Én is számolok már vissza!


----------



## vili06 (2012 Március 2)

van itt valaki?


----------



## vili06 (2012 Március 2)

úgy látom már nincs


----------



## vili06 (2012 Március 2)

Jó éjt!


----------



## vili06 (2012 Március 2)

Megyek aludni!


----------



## bgergely10 (2012 Március 2)

hello world!


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

1


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

2


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

Most komolyan, mire jó ez? (3)


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

4


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

5


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

6


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

7


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

8


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

9


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

10


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

11


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

12


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

13


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

14


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

15


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

16


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

17


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

18


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

19


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

20


----------



## netuddki1 (2012 Március 3)

*netuddki1*, a lap megetekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek:
*Minimum 20 hozzászólás és legalább 2 napos regisztráció szükséges az oldal megtekintéséhez, vagy a funkció használatához.

Nem tud számolni a blogmotor.
*


----------



## orifree (2012 Március 3)

*Hová lettem?*

Nekem volt már több hozzászólásom is , de eltűntek...


----------



## orifree (2012 Március 3)

Na sebaj, majd most visszaszerzem őket


----------



## orifree (2012 Március 3)

VÁrom a tavaszt, végre lehet normálisan kerékpározni..


----------



## orifree (2012 Március 3)

Bár ha belegondolok, hogy a héten lopták el a párom bicaját, hááát vannak csúnya gondolataim ...


----------



## orifree (2012 Március 3)

Azóta keresem a netem az eladó bringák között...


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

Diákok dolgozataiból:
[FONT=&quot]Zrínyinek csak fél szeme volt, ám ez nagyon zavarta a csatákban.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]A katonák életüket és halálukat kockáztatták.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]A hős holtan esett össze. Ezt később nagyon sajnálta, de akkor már nem volt mit tenni.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]A víz oxigénből és folyadékból áll.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]A szomorú elhanyagolt sírok mellett élettel teli sírhalmokat is találhatunk.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]A mocsári vész 1526-ban volt.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]A Szent Jobb István király bal keze.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]Janus Pannonius 15 éves korában elterjedt Európában.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]Szemünk közepén van egy nyílás, amely mindenkinek fekete, mivel fejünk belül üres, sötét.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]A föníciaiak kereskedtek és iparkodtak.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]A háborúban a nők is megteszik a kötelességüket a férfiakkal együtt, úgy elöl, mint hátul.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]A gesztenyesütögető néni kiáll a sarokra, és odacsalogatja az embereket a szagával.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]Arábiában a vizet cisztercitákban gyűjtik.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]Sok régi kőzetben megtalálhatók az őskori halak lábnyomai.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]A bronzkorszak tűzzel-vassal pusztította a rézkorszakot.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]Döbrögi a harmadik levonásban két púppal gyarapodik.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]A sereg táborában kitört a pestis, és a király is csak álruhában menekülhetett.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]A középkorban a várakat katakombákkal lőtték.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]Kanada területe egyenlő Európa lakosságával.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]A kenguru kicsinye fészeklakó.[/FONT]


----------



## nagyburok (2012 Március 3)

[FONT=&quot]Toldi a csónak felé indult, mikor a cseh vitéz elővette a kardját, és majdnem lelőtte Toldi Miklóst, ő azonban észrevette a fondorlatos tervet.[/FONT]


----------



## renata-v (2012 Március 3)

Sziasztok! Kérek szépen 20 hozzászólást. Új vagyok.


----------



## renata-v (2012 Március 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

*húsz hozzászólás...*

Sziasztok!
Akkor szerintem én most elszámolok húszig...
Bocsi, lassú lesz...

1.


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

2


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

3


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

4.


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

5


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

6


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

7


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

8


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

9


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

félúton vagyok...
10


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

20


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

11


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

19


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

12
na, nem vagyok egyedül, így kevésbé frusztráló :-D


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

18


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

13


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

17


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

14


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

16 
haladunk bakker


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

15


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

15


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

16
jaja, a végére egész jól belejöttem...


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

14


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

17


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

13


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

18


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

12


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

19
mindjárt vége...


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

11


----------



## Dicsi89 (2012 Március 3)

20
további jó szórakozást


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

10


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

9


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

8


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

7


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

6


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

5


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

4


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

3


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

2


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

1


----------



## paco_queruak (2012 Március 3)

The End


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

Helo


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

Sziasztok


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

1


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

2


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

3


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

melitta írta:


> itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...





paco_queruak írta:


> 5



5


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

denyhu írta:


> 5



3


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

kiss


nerwen írta:


> Buzz buzz buzz, I wonder why he does?


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

denyhu írta:


> kiss


fds


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

denyhu írta:


> fds


3


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

7


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

8


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

9


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

10


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

11


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

12


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

dse


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

hope


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

54


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

67


----------



## denyhu (2012 Március 3)

44


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 3)

17


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 3)

Ja, bocs sziasztok!


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 3)

19


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 3)

Majdnem 20


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 3)

21 már nem húsz


----------



## Nossi (2012 Március 3)

22


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Kottagyűjtő vagyok, szívesen megosztanám másokkal is.


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

GP5 fájlokat ajánlom a kezdő gitározók figyelmébe.


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Slágermix2 daloskönyv várja gazdáját.


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Csalamádé1-2-3 daloskönyv várja gazdáját.


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Már csak 16


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Már csak 15


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Már csak 14


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

már csak 13


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Már csak 12


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Már csak 11


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Már csak 10


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Már csak 9


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Már csak 8


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Már csak 7


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Már csak 6


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Már csak 5


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Már csak 4


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Már csak 3


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Már csak 2


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Már csak 1


----------



## bodamari (2012 Március 3)

Végre


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

Hm... úgy ltom más is szenved s hozzászólásokkal


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

látom akart lenni


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

Azt hiszem a szabogellert példáját követve én is inkább okosságokat próbálok beírni 
A Taj Mahal felépítése 22 évbe telt, és az építkezésen 20 000 munkás dolgozott.


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

Az Ezeregyéjszaka meséi eredeti szövege szerint Aladdin egy kínai kisfiú volt


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

Egy órán át tartó fejhallgató viselés a fülben tanyázó baktériumok számát a hétszeresére növeli.


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

A világon Skóciában születik a legtöbb vöröshajú ember. A skót lakosság 11%-a vörös hajú.


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

Egy átlagos emberi agy a testsúly mindössze 2%-át teszi ki, és a belélegzett oxigén 25%-át használja fel. A vesék az oxigén 12%át, míg a szív csupán 7%-át használja el.


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

Herbert Hoover, aki az USA 31-ik elnöke volt 1929-1933 között, az államigazgatásban eltöltött 47 éve alatt valamennyi fizetési csekkjét jótékonysági célra ajánlotta fel. Már politikusi pályája előtt olyan gazdag volt, hogy nem volt szüksége a politizálással szerzett pénzre. - A kivétel erősíti a szabályt!


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

Amikor Cook kapitány felfedezte Ausztráliát az egyik bennszülöttnél volt egy ismeretlen döglött állat. Cook egyik embere megkérdezte angolul:"Milyen állat ez?" A bennszülött azt felelte az ő nyelvén, hogy "nem tudom",vagyis "kenguru"


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

Egy 60 kilós krokodil az állkapcsával 770 kg tömegnek megfelelő harapóerőt képes kifejteni. Egy ember 20-40 kilogrammnyit.


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

Egy bolha a testhosszának 150-szeresére képes felugrani. Ez olyan, mintha mi, emberek, 300 méter magasra tudnánk szökkenni.


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

Igazi, valódi szárnyai csak a rovaroknak van. A madaraknak a szárnya, valójában módosult láb.


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

Az elefánt az egyetlen állat, amelyik nem tud ugrani.


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

1973-ban a svéd Roland Ohissont olyan koporsóba temették, amely teljes egészében csokoládéból készült.


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

A világtörténelem leghosszabb musormegszakítását a BBC követte el. Egy Miki egér rajzfilmet szakítottak félbe azzal a hírrel, hogy kitört a második világháború. 6 év múlva aztán akkurátusan folytatták a félbeszakadt rajzfilmet, pontosan attól a ponttól, ahol anno abbahagyták.


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

A Csendes Óceánban található Nauru szigetének fő exportcikke a madárürülék.


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

A 6. század óta a japán trónon ugyanazon család tagjai ülnek. Akihito, a jelenlegi császár a 125-ik a sorban


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

A golyóstoll feltalálása egy magyar újító nevéhez füződik, Bíró László Józseféhez.


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

A világtörténelem legnagyobb inflációja Magyarországot sújtotta, és 1946 nyarán érte el a tetőfokát. Júniusban 1 db 1931-es kiadású aranypengő 1,3 × 1020 papírpengőt ért. 1946. jún. 3-án egymilliárd billpengő (1021 pengő) névértékű bankjegyet bocsátottak ki, melyet azonban már július 11-én visszavontak. Csak adófizetési célokra bocsátották ki a milliárd milliárd (1027) pengő névértékű papírokat.


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

Érdekes módon, bár az amerikai hivatalos szervek nem ismerik el létezésüket, mégis a törvénykönyv 1211-es fejezetének 14-es szakasza (hatályos 1969 július 16 óta) megtiltja az állampolgároknak, hogy idegen lényekkel vagy járműveikkel kapcsolatba lépjenek.


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

Az USA Minnesota államában tilos egy nőnek Télapó jelmezben az utcára mennie.


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

Devonban (Connecticut) általánosan tiltott naplemente után hátrafelé menni.


----------



## noritancos (2012 Március 3)

Produkáltam 25 hozzászólást - 3-at nem is ebben a témában mégse enged a közelébe az oldal teljes körű használatához!!! Mi a teendő? Régebbi felhasználók? valami hasznos tanács?


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 3)

noritancos írta:


> A golyóstoll feltalálása egy magyar újító nevéhez füződik, Bíró László Józseféhez.


Egyes országokban biropennek is nevezik a golyóstollat


----------



## a.jk (2012 Március 4)

És mit csinálnak, ha véletlenül mégis elkapnak valakit naplemente után hátrafelé menni? Kivégzik?


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

azért csak hozzászólnék én is
18


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

vagy így 
17


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

vagy úgy 
16


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

csak tudnám mi értelme ennek
15


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

de a szükség nagy úr
14


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

Nektek mi erről a véleményeteK?
14


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

ajjaj
13


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

krixkrax
11


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

közel a vége
10


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

haladok haladok


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

es akkor mar csak 8


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

nekem 8 kozben meg mar csak 
7


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

6 hasad a pad


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

5 leszakadt a köd


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

4 meg a meggy


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

3 mindjárt vége


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

akkor nekem 2


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

vagy 1


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

nulla


----------



## jorgedan (2012 Március 4)

plusz 1


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

20 hozzászólás? nem semmi!


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

Igyekszem minnél több hozzászólást írni...


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

Remélem minél hamarabb használatba vehetem a weblapot.


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

Még mindig 15 hozzászólást kell írnom...


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

Nagyon érdekes dolgok találhatók ezen a weboldalon!


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

még mindig hozzászólásokat kell írnom


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

Már fogalmam sincs mit írjak...de írom őket!


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

Lassan a 10 megvan.


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

Rengeteg anyag található itt!


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

Minden témában.


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

Még 8 hozzászólás


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

És talán használhatom a letöltési jogomat?!


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

........


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

........................................


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

hűűű lassan meglesz


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

3...2.....1


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

2....1


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

Utolsó...!!!!


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

Talán még írnom kell 20?!


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

már 22... és még mindig semmi eredmény


----------



## Turti (2012 Március 4)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 4)

Üdv mindenkinek remélem szép napja lesz mindenkinek!


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

*keresgeles-gyujtogetes*

nekilatok


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

kellemes


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

napot


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 4)

http://gotodata.blogspot.com/


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

kívánni


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 4)

Lassan meg lesz


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 4)

már csak 2


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

minden kedves kutakodó, keresgélő társamnak


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 4)

Ez az egész egy szarakodás


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

miközben


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 4)

És semmi értelme.


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

reménykedem


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

hogy lesz elég


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

kitartásom ahhoz,


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

megírjam


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

a húsz


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

hozzászólást


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

nagyon jól haladok


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

ez a tizennegyedik


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

már csak hatot kell megírnom


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

visszaszámlálás indul


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

négy


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

négy


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 4)

csak így tovább !


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

három


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

kettő


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

egy


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 4)

hajrá mindenkinek!


----------



## belza (2012 Március 4)

túlteljesítettem  de sebaj, kezdődhet a munka!


----------



## nyini1 (2012 Március 4)

már csak kettő !


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

mi kettő amikor nem ez a legfontosabb
Inkább nézzünk egy mondókát:


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

*Jön a kocsi*


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

*fut a kocsi:
*


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

Patkó-dobogás,


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

*Jön a vonat,fut a vonat:Zúgó robogás,*


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

*Vajon hova fut a kocsi?*


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

*Három falun át?*


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

*Vajon hova fut a vonat?*


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

*Völgyön,hegyen át?*


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

*Zim,zim,*


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

*megy a gép,megy a gép*


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

*Fut a sinen a kerék,forog a kerék.*


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

Kiszámoló jön:


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

Kukorica derce 
Nagykontyú menyecske 
Erre ne járj este 
Mert megbök a kecske 
Szombat este


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

Fű, fű, fű 
Szép zöld fű 
Eredj ki te zöldfülű


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

Kisvárdában volt egy bolt 
Abban mindenféle volt 
Tinta, penna, papíros 
Eredj ki te kis piros 

Elment apám dinnyét szedni,  
Elfelejtett zsákot vinni 
Hány zsák kell? 
Mond meg te!


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

Most egy kis/nagy-fiús:

_"Kán-kán,
kacsapicsa hátán
lovagol a sátán,
rúgja meg a lo-ho-ho-ho-ho-ho-hó..._ 
_*Szőrös*
*töke* *van* a *légynek*,
ha nem hiszed, nézd meg,
ott lóg a falo-ho-ho-ho-hon."

*persze a kiszámolósa az ez volt:*
_Szőrös töke van a légynek,
Ha nem hiszed gyere nézd meg,
Inc pinc lőrinc, te vagy oda kinn.


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

*1-2-3-4 *
*kicsi bótos hová mégy*
*Debrecenbe pipáért*
*Kolozsvárra leányért.*


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

*Éni- péni jupi néni*
*Effer-geffer gumi néni*
*Iszlipó,iszlipó*
*Te vagy a fogó*


----------



## esment (2012 Március 4)

És amit mindenki ismert:

Ec pec kimehetsz 
 Holnapután bejöhetsz
 Cérnára cinegére
 Ugorj cica az egérre
  Fuss!


----------



## bivaly23 (2012 Március 4)

Sok sikert mindenkinek és további szép napot


----------



## kroki68 (2012 Március 4)

Nagyon tetszik az oldal.


----------



## andraska72 (2012 Március 4)

udv


----------



## andraska72 (2012 Március 4)

most regisztraltam


----------



## andraska72 (2012 Március 4)

nagyon tetszik ez az oldal


----------



## andraska72 (2012 Március 4)

sok jot talaltam


----------



## andraska72 (2012 Március 4)

orvendek hogy ilyen is letezik


----------



## andraska72 (2012 Március 4)

elnezest hogy ide irok


----------



## andraska72 (2012 Március 4)

nem tudtam hogy hova kell a 20 hozzaszolast irni


----------



## andraska72 (2012 Március 4)

megegyszer elnezest


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

*József Attila 1*

József Attila

*KEDVES JOCÓ!
*

1. ső strófa

De szeretnék gazdag lenni,
Egyszer libasültet enni,
Jó ruhába járni kelni,
S öt forintér kuglert venni.


2. strófa

Mig a cukrot szopogatnám,
Uj ruhámat mutogatnám,
Dicsekednél fűnek fának,
Mi jó dolga van Attilának.


1916-1917[?]


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

*József Attila 2*

József Attila

*[KELTEZETLEN TÖREDÉKEK]
*

Amikor verset ír az ember,
mindíg más volna jó,
a szárazföld helyett a tenger,
kocsi helyett hajó.

Amikor verset ír az ember
nem írni volna jó,

1937


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

*Arany János 1*

Arany János

*Arcom vonásit...*

_Petőfi rajzára_

Arcom vonásit ez ábrázolatban
Szemed, hiszem, hogy híven fölleli.
De úgy, ha amit a festő hibázott,
A költő azt utána képzeli.

1847


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

*Arany János
*
*GYERMEKKORI EX-LIBRIS*

Ha akarod tudni
E könyv kié légyen,
Az Arany Jánosé
Ki sokáig éljen.


----------



## andraska72 (2012 Március 4)

bilentyun jatszom


----------



## andraska72 (2012 Március 4)

korg


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

Arany János

*SEJTELEM*

Életem hatvanhatodik évébe'
Köt engem a jó Isten kévébe,
Betakarít a régi rakott csűrébe,
Vet helyemre más gabonát cserébe.

1882. márc. 2.


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

Petőfi Sándor

*EPIGRAMM

*Hasztalanúl vágyasz, vad sors, kínozni. Nem érzem:
Nincs szivem. A haza s a lányka s barátnak adám.

Ostfiasszonyfa, 1839. június 4.


----------



## andraska72 (2012 Március 4)

mindenkit udvozlok


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

Petőfi Sándor

*HUSZÁR*

Szegény legény vagyok, 
Nincs semmi vagyonom;
Szívem sem az enyém,
Rég birja galambom.

Életemet pedig
Hazám, te szent hazám,
Kész áldozat gyanánt
Tenéked áldozám.

Ami még megmaradt:
Te szűz becsületem,
Magammal viszlek el,
Te sírba szállsz velem.

Szalonta, 1849. május 27-28.


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

*Tóth Árpád



OTT KINT A TÉLNEK BÚS HARAGJA...
*

Ott kint a télnek bús haragja
Fagyosan zordul, dúlva-dúl,
A lombjavesztett fákon által
A vihar zúg, süvölt vadul.
Elhervadt a mezők virága,
A puszta fának lombja sincs,
- De szívemben mosolygó hála
Nyíló virága drága kincs. -
Szívem virágit nyújtom át itt,
S kívánom szívből igazán:
Az Isten éltesse sokáig
Az én jó, kedves jó Apám!


1901


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

*Tóth Árpád


JÚNIUS


*Megdördül az ég is júniusban,
Eljön az........... júniusi felleg.
Ebben a hónap......... a felleg,
Szövi koszorúját az örök Természet,
Tegnap csupa virág, ma kalász, ha nézed,
Gondja van nem csak a vadgalambbúgásra,
Hanem kalászdöntő víg kaszafenésre,
Alig röppenik fel fűből a pacsirta,
Kasza peng utána,


1928


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

*Ady Endre
*



*GÓG ÉS MAGÓG FIA VAGYOK ÉN...*



Góg és Magóg fia vagyok én,
Hiába döngetek kaput, falat
S mégis megkérdem tőletek:
Szabad-e sírni a Kárpátok alatt? 
Verecke híres útján jöttem én,
Fülembe még ősmagyar dal rivall,
Szabad-e Dévénynél betörnöm
Új időknek új dalaival? 
Fülembe forró ólmot öntsetek
Legyek az új, az énekes Vazul,
Ne halljam az élet új dalait,
Tiporjatok reám durván, gazul. 
De addig sírva, kínban, mit se várva
Mégiscsak száll új szárnyakon a dal
S ha elátkozza százszor Pusztaszer,
Mégis győztes, mégis új és magyar.


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

Üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

Már több mint 30 éve vagyok pedagógus.


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

Sok érdekes anyagot láttam itt.


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

Minden érdekel.


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

Erdélyben élek.


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

Hét


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

Nyolc


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

Ady Endre

A HALOTTAK

Akik lakoznak csendben valahol,
Szomorú fűz akikre ráhajol,
Akiknek sírján halvány mécs lobog,
A gyötrődést azok már rég feledték:
Mi sírva élünk, ők meg boldogok...


Nádas, fehér ház szűk kis ablakán
Néznétek csak az én Édesanyám!...
Pedig előtte mécses sem lobog...
Óh, de akik csak halottat siratnak,
Mellette mégis százszor boldogok...


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

kilenc


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

tíz


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

tizenegy


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

tizenkettő


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

tizenhárom


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

tizennégy


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

tizenöt


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

tizenhat


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

tizenhét


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

Alig várom, hogy én is rendes tagként böngészhessek.


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

tizenkilenc


----------



## 77nagyenyed (2012 Március 4)

Még két nap.


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

Kosztolányi Dezső

*Szabadság*

Ó óriási kéj szabad varázsa!
Lelkem szabad, mint egy bitang ladik,
bordáimat a hab törése rázza,
a víz felém hullámokat hajít.

Láncom lecsüng, utamba kósza szél jő,
a hab fehér tajtékot köp rám,
de mégis úszom én, dicső vezérlő,
s hátán visz a szolgám: -az óceán.

1907


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

Na még egy kis írogatás és megvan a 20


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

Idézzek én is?


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

De mit?


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

Nem tudom.


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

De akkor ki tudja?


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

Micsoda? 20 mp?


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

Még egy újabb 20as szabály.


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

De miért?


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

A gyors válasz nem azért gyors, mert nem kell rá 20mp?


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

Számmisztika?


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

Vagy valakinek a kedvenc száma?


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

De lehet, hogy babona...


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

jo


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

nagyon jo


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

...vagy fekete mágia...


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

3


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

4


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

...vagy csak egy körzetszám!


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

5


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

Minden esetre...


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

6


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

...rejtélyes...


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

7


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

8


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

9


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

10


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

11


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

12


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

13


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

14


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

15


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

16


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

17


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

18


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

19


----------



## Pertu (2012 Március 4)

Bocsánat de ez volt számomra a legegyszerűbb


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

...de kíváncsi vagyok a következő 20as szabályra.


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

A holnapot meg már kivárom nyugodtan.


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

Ja, és végül kijelentem, hogy majdnem teljesen kigyógyulunk a skizofréniából.


----------



## S7AY3R (2012 Március 4)

Majd egyszer  Köszönjük, hogy meghallgattál


----------



## nowa40 (2012 Március 4)

Koszonom, megorul a kicsi!


----------



## nowa40 (2012 Március 4)

a Scooby Doo magyarositva van?


----------



## nowa40 (2012 Március 4)

minnel tobb magyar nyelvu jatekokat szeretnek, koszi


----------



## nowa40 (2012 Március 4)

Koszonom


----------



## nowa40 (2012 Március 4)

Muszaj meg egy uzenet, hogy legyen 5, bocsi


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

Kosztolányi Dezső

SZERELMESEK

A fejüket a tenyerükbe véve
úgy nézik egymást,
mint akik nem látták már ezer éve,
dajkálva lassan, elringatva gyöngéd,
szép mozdulattal
testük csodásan-égő drágagyöngyét,
majd szájukat a csókhoz igazítják,
keresve átkozott-zárt életüknek
a nyitját,
de tétováznak még, várnak sokáig,
eltávolodnak, úgy tekintenek föl
a messze mámor ködbe fúlt fokáig
boldogtalan szemük széjjelmeresztett,
nagy csillagával, hogy magukra öltsék
a könnyű vágyat mint, nehéz keresztet,
és szájuk és szemük és benn a lelkük reszket.

1937


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

[SIZE=+1]*Radnóti Miklós

ARCKÉP *[/SIZE]
Huszonkét éves vagyok. Így
nézhetett ki ősszel Krisztus is
ennyi idősen; még nem volt
szakálla, szőke volt és lányok
álmodtak véle éjjelenként!
1930. október 11


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

[SIZE=+1]*Radnóti Miklós

MAJÁLIS *[/SIZE]
A hangraforgó zeng a fű között,
s hördül, liheg, akár egy üldözött,
de üldözők helyett a lányok
kerítik, mint tüzes virágok.
Egy lányka térdrehull, lemezt cserél,
a háta barna, lába még fehér,
a rossz zenén kis lelke fellebeg
s oly szürke, mint ott fönt a fellegek.
Fiúk guggolnak és parázslanak,
az ajkukon ügyetlen szép szavak,
duzzasztja testük sok kicsiny siker
s nyugodtan ölnek, majd ha ölni kell.
Lehetnének talán még emberek,
hisz megvan bennük is, csak szendereg 
az emberséghez méltó értelem.
Mondjátok hát, hogy nem reménytelen.
1944. május 10.


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

*Karinthy Frigyes



Zivatar 1927. április 2. délután
*Tavaszi felhők közt hirtelenül
Megvillant valami - cikázó harangnyelv
S a fekete ég vészharangja megkondult félperccel utána.
Egyet ütött csak
És egyet dobbant rá válaszul lélekharangom:
Vészharang, köszönöm, hogy észrevettél!
Égi szikratávíró, köszönöm, hogy szerte küldted süllyedő hajómról a S.O.S.-t!
Dörgő menny, köszönöm, hogy elordítottad magad helyettem,
Talán meghallja mégis az Isten vagy más valaki:
Én csak ember vagyok, én hiába ordítanék.


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

*Karinthy Frigyes


Derengés
*Vak voltam - látom a szemed
Süket voltam - hallom a hangod
Néma voltam - gügyögni kezdek,
Légy csendben, hallod?
Hallod? Torkomba zümmög
Elnyújtott, furcsa, vádoló panasz:
De messze, messze, de régi, de mély -
Hogy sír! Mi az?
Asszonyt igéző férfi búg,
Vagy ölbekúszó, gyönge gyermek?
Anyám, nem jó volt. Szülj meg újra.
Rossz voltam. Verj meg.


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

*Dsida Jenő*

*Fáraók sírja felé*



Egyszer megtalálnak.
Meg kell találjanak. 
Holdas éj lesz a sivatagon.
Két karom, ujjaim
kimerednek a homokból -
Lebontják, ássák a fövenyt
és megtalálnak:
a szívemet is,
a kincsemet is,
a titkomat is. 
Nyújtott énekkel, teveháton
ügetnek velem
remegő sugár-szőnyegen
Fáraók örök sírja felé.


1928


----------



## fileps (2012 Március 4)

Én is itt vagyok.


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

*Weöres Sándor 

ABC*

A 
Alma alva ring az ágon, 
alma álma áhitat, 
se érzés, se gondolat, 
tiszta fény az alma-álom. 

B 
Benn a belső boltozatban, 
bánatban és borúlatban 
születik a szerelem, 
hogy egy s kettő: sok legyen. 

C 
A gyerek cinkosa cukor, 
a lány csábítója csokor. 
Mai gyerek fanyart kíván, 
ál-kincstől kábul mai lány. 

D 
Jól szólni dísz, derék dolog, 
de a dísztelen csak dadog. 
Ámbár dadogni dísztelen, 
olykor dicsőbb, mint díszesen. 

E 
Ez éppen elme- 
séli, hogy elme- 
gyünk végül elme- 
rülni. Nagy elme! 

F 
Mai fickó fanyart kíván, 
ál-fényhez fordul mai lány: 
fehérség és feketeség 
felcserélve, fordítva ég. 

G 
Gége, gúnár-gége, 
honnan a gőgöd? 
Fennen gőgicsélve 
a gyászt legyőzöd. 

H 
Hogyha hó hull, 
havas a hegy s a ház. 
Huhog a hegy s a ház: 
tanul hóul. 

I 
Itt és így: egyenes, 
igazi és istenes. 
Ott és úgy: kanyarúl, 
igen könnyen mélybe hull. 

J 
Jajgatás és jutalom: 
míly kétféle jel! 
Jég játéka az úton: 
hoz, visz, dönt, emel. 

K 
Kétely kelti a tudást, 
kétely űzi a hitet. 
Kételyt kelt a gondolat, 
kételyt űz a szeretet. 

L 
Áll a láb a lomha földön, 
leng a madár a felhőben, 
peng a lant a levegőben, 
száll a lehellet örökkön. 

M 
Mikor vízbefúlót mentek, 
ha ti más mezőre mentek, 
nem vagytok közönytől mentek, 
mind csak afféle jött-mentek. 

N 
Az N a Név, az N a Nem, 
az állítás, a tagadás, 
semmiben villám-hasadás, 
a férfinem s a nőinem. 

O 
Ó! 
Oltalmazó, áldást osztó! 
Ölelő, övező! 
Oldó, oltó! 

P 
Próféta, pythia, poéta 
a titok nyitját megleli. 
Pojáca, praktikus, pocséta
a titok nyitját elnyeli. 

Q 
Queretaróban lövés durran, 
a Quarneróban cápa surran, 
s a vészről szelíd álmodó 
ír éles gúnydalt: Quevedo. 

R 
Rázd a rongyot, míg ropogás 
repeszt, ront, villám-ropogás! 
Rontsd a rezet, zöld rozsda rágja, 
a rózsa ritkább ragyogás. 

S 
Születik a szerelem, 
hogy egy s kettő: sok legyen, 
szerte kígyó-sziszegésben, 
sebes sirály-szárnyverésben. 

T
Tőr a tüske, a tövis, 
és te is. 
Tested teljes tömlöcében 
tálat és tányért teríts. 

U 
Út, ütés: kanyarúl, 
igen könnyen bajba fúl. 
Úgy utazz az úton, 
ne uraljon unalom. 

V 
A világ, a virág 
világít és virít, 
valameddig vakít, 
valamikor veszít. 

X 
A szomszéd házban X lakik. 
Falak veszik körül. 
Most lámpát gyújt. Nem alhatik. 
Szenved-e vagy örül? 

GY LY TY NY 
Az Ypszilon a szerelem 
és alázat a magyar nyelvben: 
a G, az L, a T, az N 
megkéri, hogy mögötte menjen. 

Z 
Zúgj, zivatar! 
Zengés, zene! 
De a lét minden kelleme 
távolról: zárka, zűrzavar.


----------



## zoa (2012 Március 4)

Weöres Sándor

Őszi ködben zúgó ötven nyárfa, 
ötven dal van törzsetekbe zárva. 

Őszi csöndben nyíló ötven láda, 
ötven szív van deszkátokba zárva.


----------



## makoibolya21 (2012 Március 4)

Sziasztok....

uj vagyok, es segitenetek a 20 hozzaszolas osszegyujteseben?))
Elore is nagyon koszonom Mindenkinek!
Szep estet!!!

Ibolya


----------



## makoibolya21 (2012 Március 4)

Lenne meg egy kerdesem...Karin Slaughter Nadragulya es Kin c. muveit szeretnem megszerezni. Tudna vki segiteni?
Elore is koszi!!!!


----------



## sbence93 (2012 Március 4)

Az miért lehet, hogy én már több mint 20hszt írtam és még mindig nem tudok letölteni, kiírja, hogy még kell 20hsz meg a reg-től eltelt idő. Elvileg már mindegyik megvan. Ötlet valaki?


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

Szia Ibolya.
Csak írogass ide és meglesz a 20!


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

Ahogy én is teszem.


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

Gondolom, ez nem zavar itt senkit.


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

Hiszen ezért van ez a téma.


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

Csak mindig várj 20 másodpercet két üzenet között!


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

különben reklamálni fog a rencer.


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

Most jövök rá, hogy nekem 5 üzenet is elég...


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

Vagy mégsem?


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

Hidden tartalomhoz elég.


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

De mivel mindenki 20-ra hajt, hát legyen meg!


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

Azért ez gáz.


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

Mármint, hogy így kell megszerezni a 20-at.


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

Valami okosat is írhatnék.


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

De most nem jut eszembe semmi.


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

Én csak hangoskönyveket szeretnék vadászni.


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

Na, már csak öt kell.


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

Szóval rá vagyok kattanva a hangoskönyvekre.


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

Ja és adni is szeretnék másoknak, mert nekem is van vagy 500.


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

Szóval marhaság ez az 5 és 20 kötelező...


----------



## Baad187 (2012 Március 4)

Na, végeztem, kész, passz, pussz.


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

végre elkezdem én is.


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

legyen szép estétek


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

már lassan


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

négynél járok


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

öt, megérett a tök


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

oroszlánkirály extra változat


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

bocsi


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

rendben


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

már mindjárt meglesz


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

itt a fele


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

mackótestvérek


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

egy tucat


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

már kevesebb van, mint volt


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

tesz-vesz


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

nem semmi ez az egész


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

már csak öt


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

még négy


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

tizennyolc lesz


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

egy híján húsz


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

lehet ez a huszadik ?


----------



## Danben (2012 Március 4)

köszi, ez a ráadás


----------



## borsodiévianyu (2012 Március 5)

köszi


----------



## borsodiévianyu (2012 Március 5)

a segítséget


----------



## borsodiévianyu (2012 Március 5)

még csak 14?


----------



## borsodiévianyu (2012 Március 5)

ezután szavalóversenyre fogok keresni versekert


----------



## borsodiévianyu (2012 Március 5)

alsós gyerekeknek


----------



## borsodiévianyu (2012 Március 5)

15 vers kéne vegyes életkorú gyerkőcöknek


----------



## borsodiévianyu (2012 Március 5)

1 hónap van hátra


----------



## borsodiévianyu (2012 Március 5)

remélem sikerül őket felkészítenem


----------



## borsodiévianyu (2012 Március 5)

ez e 20. hurrá!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vortex77 (2012 Március 5)

Üdv!


----------



## vortex77 (2012 Március 5)

Jelen!


----------



## vortex77 (2012 Március 5)

Továbbra is jelen!


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

aha


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

ztttt


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

jftuksrtz


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

frzufghj


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

ghjgh


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

ghjghj


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

dfgdfg


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

csfg


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

sdgs


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

urfetui


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

hjfghj


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

asfasf


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

awsdasd


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

zthsfh


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

dfghdgh


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

ghjgh


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

fgjh


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

jggj


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

dfg


----------



## albi98 (2012 Március 5)

dfgdfg


----------



## merlynthewizard (2012 Március 5)

1


----------



## merlynthewizard (2012 Március 5)

2


----------



## merlynthewizard (2012 Március 5)

3


----------



## merlynthewizard (2012 Március 5)

4


----------



## merlynthewizard (2012 Március 5)

5


----------



## merlynthewizard (2012 Március 5)

7


----------



## merlynthewizard (2012 Március 5)

9


----------



## merlynthewizard (2012 Március 5)

11


----------



## merlynthewizard (2012 Március 5)

13


----------



## merlynthewizard (2012 Március 5)

15


----------



## merlynthewizard (2012 Március 5)

17


----------



## merlynthewizard (2012 Március 5)

19


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

sziasztok


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

köszi a fórumot


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

itt vagyok


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

ahojte


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

thx


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

hi


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

γεια


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

hola


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

cześć


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

merhaba


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

tere


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

привіт


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

สวัสดี


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

Хи


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

oi


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

سلام


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

привет


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

ciao


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

Hallo


----------



## burunduk66 (2012 Március 5)

Hei


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

Aki keres, azt talál!


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

Kölcsönkenyér...


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

Aki kapja, marja.


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

Indíts!


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

sió és Heyho levek


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

házipálinka


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

tepertővel


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

232425


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

Írok ilyet is


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

Megvan a fele.


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

Még kell a fele.


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

De meglesz!


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

131415


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

dászvidányijá


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

meglesz


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

mondom meglesz


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

321


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

00000!


----------



## farkasember99 (2012 Március 5)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁh


----------



## jam888 (2012 Március 5)

üdv


----------



## jam888 (2012 Március 5)

322


----------



## jam888 (2012 Március 5)

323


----------



## jam888 (2012 Március 5)

324


----------



## tittis (2012 Március 6)

325?


----------



## tittis (2012 Március 6)

326


----------



## tittis (2012 Március 6)

327


----------



## tittis (2012 Március 6)

9


----------



## tittis (2012 Március 6)

10


----------



## tittis (2012 Március 6)

11


----------



## evanci (2012 Március 6)

*Szép napot*

Jelentem itt vagyok,szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Barkochba (2012 Március 6)

Milyen szám is van a 11 után?


----------



## vakegir (2012 Március 6)

12


----------



## altrix1966 (2012 Március 6)

sziasztok


----------



## ibszyke (2012 Március 6)

nagyon jó ötlet


----------



## ibszyke (2012 Március 6)

ha van valakinek nagyon sok Hercku Agnes, nagyon jo lenne


----------



## ibszyke (2012 Március 6)

szia Ciccpalatty

minden evben en is szervezek szureti mulatsagot a gyerekekkel
nagyon jo otletet adtal a jovore nezve
koszi


----------



## balageba (2012 Március 6)

hello


----------



## balageba (2012 Március 6)

1


----------



## balageba (2012 Március 6)

[hide]2[/hide]


----------



## balageba (2012 Március 6)

3


----------



## balageba (2012 Március 6)

[hide][hide][hide]4[/hide][/hide][/hide]


----------



## balageba (2012 Március 6)

5


----------



## balageba (2012 Március 6)

6


----------



## balageba (2012 Március 6)

7


----------



## balageba (2012 Március 6)

8


----------



## balageba (2012 Március 6)

9


----------



## balageba (2012 Március 6)

10


----------



## ibszyke (2012 Március 6)

Nagyon értékes anyagok
Köszi


----------



## ibszyke (2012 Március 6)

ez nagyon kedves tetszik


----------



## ibszyke (2012 Március 6)

a csoportom kedvence A kis kakas gyémánt félkrajcárja


----------



## Zsazsa168 (2012 Március 6)

Szeretnék tapasztalatot cserélni olyan foglalkozásuakkal, mint én.


----------



## Zsazsa168 (2012 Március 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Zsazsa168 (2012 Március 6)

Közeleg a Nőnap!


----------



## Zsazsa168 (2012 Március 6)

4


----------



## Zsazsa168 (2012 Március 6)

5


----------



## Zsazsa168 (2012 Március 6)

6


----------



## Zsazsa168 (2012 Március 6)

7


----------



## Zsazsa168 (2012 Március 6)

8


----------



## Zsazsa168 (2012 Március 6)

9


----------



## Zsazsa168 (2012 Március 6)

10


----------



## Zsazsa168 (2012 Március 6)

sziasztok!


----------



## Zsazsa168 (2012 Március 6)

2


----------



## Zsazsa168 (2012 Március 6)

3


----------



## Zsazsa168 (2012 Március 6)

izgatott vagyok.


----------



## Zsazsa168 (2012 Március 6)

szeretnék már én is tag lenni


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 6)

Sziasztok


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 6)

Lázad az ősi nomád, 
szokások lánca szakad
Mély téli álma után
Felébred benne a VAD
(Jack London)


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 6)

Miért van az, hogy a természetet szerető, értő és féltő emberek egyébként vagy erőszakos vagy mogorva népségek?!


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 6)

Jack London jó példa erre.


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 6)

Vagy Kittenberger Kálmán.


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 6)

Fekete István.


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 6)

Tovább is lehetne sorolni...


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 6)

Aki a természetet kedveli, az általában a magányt is előnyben részesíti... ha nem is mindig önként.


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 6)

Ahogy a "híres hűtőmágnes" mondás tartja: "Minél több embert ismerek, annál inkább szeretem - a macskámat/kutyámat."


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 6)

Persze ne foglalkozzatok ezzel a primitív eszmefuttatással, csak a 20 hozzászólásra gyúrok.


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 6)

Az emberek alapjában véve a saját érzéseid indikátorai - felerősítik azt, amit éppen érzel.


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 6)

Boldogan, bizakodóan tekintve a világra: az emberek szépek, fiatalok és egészségesek, esetleg kedvesen furcsák.


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 6)

Sebzetten, az idegtől körülölelve azonban mindenki ellenséges, gonosz, rosszindulatú, csúnya vagy sérült, öreg és idegen... Mind bántani akar...


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 6)

Ahogy Jim Morrison mondta: "Magányosan gonosz minden arc."


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 7)

Én úgy látom, hogy minden vadász, erdőkerülő és "vizi-ember" elég magának való.


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 7)

Az elmélyüléshez nem kell az üres fecsegés.


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 7)

A természet a maga kegyetlen, kérlelhetetlen törvényei mellett sem ismeri a sunyiságot, irigységet, kétszínűséget, rosszindulatot.


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 7)

Az ember igen...


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 7)

Mert az ember már elszakadt a természettől, amelyből vétetett.


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 7)

Már nem látja a valóságot, csak azt a formáját, amit saját maga épített maga köré.


----------



## uwy (2012 Március 7)

A magunk építette falak foglyai vagyunk...


----------



## agaibery (2012 Március 7)

*idézet ma reggel*

“Két módon tehetnek bolonddá.
Az egyik, hogy elhitetik veled a hazugságot.
A másik, hogy visszautasítod az igazságot.”
(*Søren Kierkegaard*)


----------



## varadiizabell (2012 Március 7)

Mit vársz a holnaptól, ha ma is azt gondolod, amit tegnap?


----------



## juhey (2012 Március 7)

hahó


----------



## juhey (2012 Március 7)

b


----------



## juhey (2012 Március 7)

c


----------



## niki-halas (2012 Március 7)

*Helló!*

Csak én is beköszönök!


----------



## niki-halas (2012 Március 7)

hali mindenkinek!


----------



## niki-halas (2012 Március 7)

sziasztok!


----------



## niki-halas (2012 Március 7)

gyűjtögetek!


----------



## niki-halas (2012 Március 7)

Niki


----------



## niki-halas (2012 Március 7)

vagyok


----------



## varadiizabell (2012 Március 7)

Egyébként mi értelme a 2 napos és 20 hozzászólásos korlátozásnak?


----------



## niki-halas (2012 Március 7)

ez jó kérdés, én sem tudom


----------



## eorica (2012 Március 7)

*köszöntés*



Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...



köszönöm


----------



## eorica (2012 Március 7)

köszönöm


----------



## Kesziné Kati (2012 Március 7)

Jelen


----------



## maszatoshi (2012 Március 7)

A Canadahunnak tisztelettel jelentem, hogy nem hiányzom!


----------



## maszatoshi (2012 Március 7)

Na hát akkor megosztom veletek néhány versemet.


----------



## maszatoshi (2012 Március 7)

Hogy legalább valami értelmes is legyen a hozzászólásokban.


----------



## maszatoshi (2012 Március 7)

Téli búcsú

Hópihe táncol el az ablak előtt;
bekacsint, és lágyan tovalibben
hogy társaival mulassa el rövidke életét.
Éganyától vesznek búcsút, lágy keblét siratják,
mégis vidáman kergetik a világlátott szelet
ki távoli tájakról mesél nekik, hallgatják.
Ágon maradt falevél magányosan integet
fölidézi nyárálomként elmúlt társait
kiket elragadt őszanyó kegyetlen lehelete.


----------



## maszatoshi (2012 Március 7)

Életút

Világra gyönge szemedet méhnek üregében nyitod
Fáradt fejedet párnás koporsó szegletébe hajtod
S mi lesz közte? Rajtad múlik vagy sorsodon?
Éjnek sötétjében könny pereg az arcodon.


----------



## maszatoshi (2012 Március 7)

Halott nem vagy, s mégsem élsz

Remegve intesz búcsút, nem mész
által a változásnak, mert félsz
Mitől és hogyan tette be lábát?
Hogy fogod megfizetni az árát
a gyűlöletnek? Vagy ellent állsz?
Csöndben kutatsz legbelül, vársz.
Recsegve zümmög a lámpáról egy légy
"Halott nem vagy, s mégsem élsz."

Utálat zsenge hajtása fakad,
Lelked ajtaján által szakad
Lassan-csöndben benövi ablakát
Csak a félhomályon suttog át
Már nincsen benned oltalom
Kiirthatatlan e gyom...
Házad mélyén ülsz és vélsz
Halott nem vagy, s mégsem élsz.

Mulandóság, szende ábra
De az irigység már belül várja
hogy kitörhessen börtönéből
Hiteget, végül téged öl
Kebleden melengetett gyilkos!
De te mégsem vagy oly okos...
Régen kimúlt vágyban égsz
Halott nem vagy, s mégsem élsz.

Halálnak gondjától elrohansz
Előtte életnek megtorpansz
Harmadik útnak kövére lépsz
Menekülésnek útjára kélsz
Álmatlan létben kóvályog az
Kit a semmi ily' lágyan oltalmaz
Akaratlan ide térsz
Halott nem vagy, s mégsem élsz.


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 7)

hello


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 7)

köszi


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 7)

szép vers


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 7)

9


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 7)

Kőműves, ács és villanyszerelőA kőműves, az ács és a villanyszerelő azon vitatkoznak, hogy melyikük munkája volt előbb a földön.
- Mi építettük fel a gízai piramisokat - mondja a kőműves -, tehát először mi léteztünk.
- Dehogy! - tiltakozik fejét rázva az ács. - Mi már jóval korábban elkészítettük Noé bárkáját.
Erre a villanyszerelő kuncogni kezd.
- Mi olyan vicces? - kérdi az ács.
- A teremtés első napján Isten azt mondta: "Legyen világosság!" -magyarázza a villanyszerelő - Addigra mi már lefektettük a kábeleket!


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 7)

Víziló- Mi a különbség az anyós és a víziló között?
- ???
- Az egyik ronda, nagy szőrös állat. A másik meg aranyosan tudja mozgatni a fülét.


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 7)

Drága étkészletKét férfi beszélget.
- Nem értem, hogy vehettél ilyen drága étkészletet a feleségednek!
- Drága volt, de megérte. A feleségem azóta a mosogató közelébe se enged.


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 7)

Cigány karácsony- Mit kap a cigány gyerek karácsonyra?
- ???
- A biciklidet!


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

*1*

 sziasztok!


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

halló


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 7)

RepülőnA Német, a cigány és a Magyar utaznak egy repülőn. Egyszer a Német kidob az ablakon egy ezüst kanalat, megkérdezik tőle hogy ezt miért dobtad ki?
- Nálunk ebből van a legtöbb. Utána a cigány is kidob egy aranykanalat és tőle is megkérdezik hogy miért dobta ki az ablakon a kanalat, azt feleli:
- Nálunk meg ebből van a legtöbb. Mire a Magyar felál és kidobja a cigányt az ablakon. Kérdi tőle a Német hogy miért dobta ki a cigányt?
- Nálunk meg ebből van a legtöbb!


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

miért


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 7)

Abszolút hülye- Ki az abszolút hülye?
- ???
- Aki az utolsó forintjaiból pénztárcát vásárol.


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

Virágszál
Szállítás: 1-2 munkanap
Az 1900-as évek fordulóján kezdődő sok színű, sok szálú történetben két nem mindennapi nő sorsa fonódik össze elválaszthatatlanul. Az első részben egy többszörös tragédiába torkolló szerelmi háromszög lezárásaként Urbán Flóra, a gazdag [...]


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 7)

TéglaEgy fickó üvöltve rohangál az építkezésen.
- Mi történt? - kérdeze tőle a mester.
- Egy tégla ráesett a lábamra.
- Ezért kell így üvöltened? A Józsira tegnap rádőlt az egész fal, és még csak meg se mukkant.


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

Minél kevésbé ismerünk egy kort, annál könnyebb "aranykort" csinálni belőle. Minél kevésbé ismerünk egy embert, annál könnyebb ideálizálni az alakját. A történelemtanítás szeret idealizálni. Pedig nem azzal segíti a hazafias nevelést, [...]


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 7)

Maga ivott?Rendőr kérdi az autóst:
- Maga ivott?
- Én nem, a feleségem Ivett.


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

Kossuthkifli
Szállítás: 1-2 munkanap
Aki végigrepül Fehér Béla új nagyregényén, annak páratlan kilátásban lesz része. Egy száguldó zöld delizsánsz ablakából nézheti végig a magyar szabadságharcot. Láthat szabadságot, szerelmet, háborút és békét, ármányt, bűnt, hűséget, [...]


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 7)

Anyósoddal álmodtamKét barát beszélget:
- Képzeld, az éjjel a te anyósoddal álmodtam.
- És mit mondott?
- Semmit.
- Akkor az nem ő volt.


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

Kossuthkifli
Szállítás: 1-2 munkanap
Aki végigrepül Fehér Béla új nagyregényén, annak páratlan kilátásban lesz része. Egy száguldó zöld delizsánsz ablakából nézheti végig a magyar szabadságharcot. Láthat szabadságot, szerelmet, háborút és békét, ármányt, bűnt, hűséget, [...]


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

Reni a hosszú és unalmas nyári szünet után alig várja, hogy viszontláthassa osztáytársait, és persze főleg Cortezt... Tizedik második félévében azonban egyre több problémával kell megküzdenie. Mindeközben továbbra is pörög az élet a Szent [...]


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 7)

A leprás- Hogyan csodálkozik a leprás?
- ???
- Leesik az álla.


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

A Biblia titkai?! Igen, mindenki tudja, hogy a világon a legnagyobb példányszámban kiadott könyv számtalan titkot, rejtélyt tartogat mindannyiunk számára. Zavaczki János könyve azonban nem vallástörténeti értekezés, nem a Biblia üzenetét [...]


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

Reni és Virág ismét nagyon jó barátok a nagy konfliktus után. Virág nemcsak Doriánnal szakított, hanem emós külsejével is: mostantól vidám cuccokban jár, és még a szemüvegét is hajlandó hordani. [...]


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

A tizenhárom éves Emmát apja a halála előtt fiatalkori barátja feleségére és hajdani szerelmére, Kóthay Évára bízza. A Balaton parti festői kisvárosban, ahol még jól emlékeznek Emma világszép édesanyjára és az annak idején róla terjengő [...]


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

Az új magyar ifjúsági könyvsorozat második kötete a nagyon tehetséges fiatal szerző tollából! Ha elkezded, biztosan nem tudod majd letenni! Tuti, hogy függővé válsz! [...]


----------



## detcom (2012 Március 7)

Mivan?


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

Új tanév, új osztálytárs, új konfliktusok, új és régi barátságok, új és régi szerelmek... A 11/b-ben továbbra is ,,zajlik az élet", miközben többek között az is kiderül, hogy mi történt a párizsi csereutazáson, hogy kicsoda Jérome és Benoit, [...]


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

A sorozat 3 részletben (1-6., 7-12., 13-18. kötetből álló csomagok külön termékként rendelhető) történő rendelése esetén a kedvezményes ár csak 6990 Ft/6 kötet. Sorozatunk népmeséit évszázadok nemzedékei csiszolták, kristályosították [...]


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

Mindannyian Mikszáth hasából bújtunk elő, vallják a könyv szerzői. Aki ismeri Cserna-Szabó András és Fehér Béla eddigi munkásságát, nem igazán lepődik meg azon, hogy most közös erővel, emberesen belecsaptak a lecsóba, hiszen mindketten [...]


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

Újdonság a Bogyó és Babóca sorozatban - dupla méret kívül és belül! Négy évszak, négy mese. A tavasz témája mi más lehetne, mint a virágültetés? De Babóca tulipánjai alig bújnak ki a földből, Baltazár máris végigszáguld a kiskerten gördeszkájával. [...]


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

Tominál, a rókánál és Lilinél, a kisegérnél ma van a nagytakarítás napja. Segíts Lilinek mindent a helyére rakni, és ismerjétek meg a háztartással kapcsolatos szavakat! Több mint 250 szó nagyszeruen illusztrált, életszeru helyzetekben. [...]


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

A Kheopsz-piramissal, mondhatni, egykorú a megépítésével kapcsolatos rejtély. Mert hát mit is tudunk eme irdatlan tömegű alkotásról? Nem igazán sokat... Történelemkönyveink szerint Kheopsz (az egyiptomiaknál Khufu) a negyedik dinasztia [...]


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

Mai rohanó világunkban élve egyre nehezebb megőrizni fizikai és szellemi egészségünket, ezen keresztül pedig egyre növekvő tehertételt jelent a harmonikus családi és társadalmi élet, valamint a rendszeres hatékony munka is. Energiáink [...]


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

Sándor gróf - ennek a rendkívüli érzékenységből, szeretetéhségből és Istent kísértő fájdalomból szőtt regénynek a főhőse. Sándorként éli az életét, lányokkal, nőkkel folytatott perzselő szerelmekben, és tragédiája, hogy a világ kegyetlen [...]


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

Raktári szám: 56440 A Start! 1994-ben jelent meg először. Évről-évre növekedett a népszerűsége, ma már sok ezer diák tanul belőle a közoktatásban is. Az eltelt hat év tapasztalatait figyelembe véve született az átdolgozott Start! Neu. A [...]


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

Új magyar ifjúsági könyvsorozat nyolc kötetben a nagyon tehetséges fiatal szerző tollából! Ha elkezded, biztosan nem tudod majd letenni!!! Tuti, hogy függővé válsz! Egy sorozat a való életről Egy sorozat, amely itt és most játszódik Egy [...]


----------



## andjal (2012 Március 7)

Élettörténete, festészeti mesterművei, kéziratai, kódexei tudományos és technikai tanulmányai Ki volt valójában Leonardo da Vinci? Milyen képzésben részesült, milyen ízlés és gondolatok irányították? Hogyan élt a minden idők legnagyobb [...]


----------



## herika16 (2012 Március 7)

Mindjárt itt a tavasz


----------



## ibszyke (2012 Március 7)

tud valaki hóvirágról szóló éneket, óvódások részére.
köszönöm


----------



## ibszyke (2012 Március 7)

ősztől én is kipróbálom!


----------



## oleeka (2012 Március 7)

nem tudok letölteni


----------



## oleeka (2012 Március 7)

még mindig nem


----------



## oleeka (2012 Március 7)

igazi angel vagy!


----------



## oleeka (2012 Március 7)

it t lenni újra


----------



## oleeka (2012 Március 7)

szépek a versek!


----------



## oleeka (2012 Március 7)

Én is írónak készültem


----------



## oleeka (2012 Március 7)

lassan meglesz nekem


----------



## oleeka (2012 Március 7)

na mi a helyzet???


----------



## oleeka (2012 Március 7)

helló helló,újra a régi vagyok


----------



## oleeka (2012 Március 7)

egy kis nyugalmat kívánok én


----------



## oleeka (2012 Március 7)

minek kell legalább 20 üzenet?


----------



## oleeka (2012 Március 7)

ezzel nem tudom,hogy ki szórakozik,de ez nem jó ötlet tőle!!!


----------



## oleeka (2012 Március 7)

mindig kitalál valamit egy nagyokos,és sorra szünnek meg a jó leteltő oldalak


----------



## oleeka (2012 Március 7)

aki letiltja,az is egy letöltő spicli,biztos vagyok benne!!!


----------



## oleeka (2012 Március 7)

remélem,hogy most már jó lesz!!!


----------



## matemata (2012 Március 7)

jeee hello


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

Előre is köszönet a sok hasznok könyvért


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

Már régóta kerestem egy helyet ahol rendes formátumban is vannak olvasnivalók.


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

Tegnap kezdtem el olvasni a Hunger Games első kötetét, de szerintem estére be is fejezem, pont ezért jöhet s le egyből majd a Futótűz


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

Egyébként nem tudom más is esett-e már ebbe a hibába, de beleolvastam egy könyv hátulján az ajánlóba és az első könyv csattanóját egyből elspoilerezte...


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

és mégse enged még letölteni


----------



## highwaycat (2012 Március 7)

mindegy, remélem holnapra jó lesz, addig még van egy pár fejezet az első részből...


----------



## edit.bartfai (2012 Március 7)

Sziasztok, szeretnék feltölteni anyagot, de valamiért nem engedi! :/ 
Ilyenkor mit tudok tenni?
Köszönöm előre is


----------



## Momony (2012 Március 7)

Sziasztok! Én csak most kezdek gyűjteni. Remélem ez az első hozzászólás is már ide számít, még ha nem is oly értelmes


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

A világ legnagyobb múltú városi maratonfutó versenye a Boston Marathon? Az első versenyt 1897. április 19-én rendezték.


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

Európa legrégebbi városi maratonját Kassában rendezik.


----------



## alusair (2012 Március 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

A lényeg az út, nem pedig az út vége. Utazz túl gyorsan, és elmész az mellett, amiért elindultál.


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

Bármit, amit érdemes csinálni, rosszul is érdemes csinálni.


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

Minél messzebb mész kívül, annál messzebb jutsz belül.


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

Az életben nem a győzelem a legfontosabb, hanem a küzdelem.


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

Úton lenni a boldogság, megérkezni a halál.


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

Madarak szállnak, fellegek s árnyak, csak a hegy marad örök-hű társnak.


----------



## csjimy (2012 Március 7)

A lényeg az út, nem pedig az út vége. Utazz túl gyorsan, és elmész az mellett, amiért elindultál.


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 7)

A boldogság azoknak van fenntartva, akik hajlandók boldogok lenni, dacára a körülményeiknek.


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 7)

"Mindenki tudja, hogy bizonyos dolgokat nem lehet megvalósítani, mígnem jön valaki, aki erről nem tud, és megvalósítja." /Albert Einstein/


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 7)

Nem csüggedtem el, mert minden elvétett rossz próbálkozás egy újabb lépés előre. (Thomas Edison)


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 7)

Bármilyen tehetséged van, használd azt: az erdő is nagyon csendes lenne, ha csak azok a madarak énekelnének benne, akik a legjobban tudnak énekelni. (Henry Van Dyke)


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 7)

A Világon semmit sem kell lerombolnod, hogy boldog légy - csak a tudatod határait!


----------



## enmonet (2012 Március 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 7)

Nem baj, ha lassan gondolkodsz, de közléseid ne legyenek gyorsabbak gondolkodásodnál. (Wolfgang Ernst Pauli)


----------



## enmonet (2012 Március 7)

Mit csináljon a paraszt akinek nincsen földje ?
Vessen magára.


----------



## enmonet (2012 Március 7)

- Mi az abszolút butaság? 
- Más vicceit átmásolni, vagy módosítani sajátként.


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 7)

Hogyan adhatnék
választ, mikor a kérdést
is csak keresem? (Fodor Ákos)


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 7)

Aki fél a farkastól, ne menjen az erdőbe!
(Fjodor Mihajlovics Dosztojevszkij)


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 7)

Aki nem akar nagy hibába esni, annak vigyáznia kell a kis hibára.
(Charles Haddon Spurgeon)


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 7)

Megnyerő cselekedet által több lelket lehet megnyerni, mint megnyerő szavak által.
(Charles Haddon Spurgeon)


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 7)

A tett attól, hogy nincs ki dicsőítse, éppolyan vitéz tett marad.
(John Ronald Reuel Tolkien)


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 7)

Aki nem ismeri a jobbat, annak a jó a legjobb.
(Khaled Nashwan)


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 7)

Ha százszor végigmegy is az ember egy úton, mégis minden alkalommal talál rajta valami mást.
(Gail Tsukiyama)


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 7)

Nem okos, aki nem bolond egy kicsit, és nem egészséges, aki egy picinykét nem beteg.
(Hamvas Béla)


----------



## demonlover (2012 Március 7)

Ha Isten meg akar bolondítani valakit, teljesíti minden vágyát.
(Paulo Coelho)


----------



## vaxa (2012 Március 7)

*Kéri János: Nőnapi köszöntő*​ *
*​ Tavasz hajnalán
Róluk emlékezünk,
A nőkről, kiknek
Életünk köszönhetjük.


----------



## vaxa (2012 Március 7)

"Soha a nőkről csúnyán ne beszélj, nincs oly alantas asszonyi személy, aki ne volna méltó tiszteletre: hisz asszony nélkül férfi nem születne. "
(Pedro Calderón)


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

Szép estét! Most akkor írjak egymás után 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## vaxa (2012 Március 7)

na még csak hét a hianyzó


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

„Amikor szeret valaki, akkor máshogy mondja ki a neved. Valahol érzed, hogy az ő szájában biztonságban van a neved. „

Zsolti – 4 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

„A szeretet az, amikor egy lány bekölnizi magát, a fiú pedig
borotválkozó arcszesszel bekeni magát, aztán elindulnak, hogy
szagolgassák egymást. „

Karesz – 5 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

"A szeretet az, amikor az étteremben odaadod másnak a sült krumplidat, anélkül, hogy te kérnél az övéből. „

Kriszti – 6 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

"Szeretet az, ami megnevettet, amikor fáradt vagy. „

Teri – 4 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

"A szeretet az, amikor anyu kávét főz apának, de belekortyol mielőtt
odaadná neki, csak a biztonság kedvéért, hogy ellenőrizze, hogy
biztosan finom-e. „

Dani – 7 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

"A szeretet az, ami Karácsonykor a szobában van. Ha egy pillanatra
abbahagyod az ajándékok kicsomagolását, akkor lehet meghallani. „

Robi – 7 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

"Ha jobban szeretnél szeretni, akkor egy olyan baráttal kezd, akit
utálsz. „

Nikolett – 6 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

"A szeretet olyan, mint amikor egy kicsi öreg néni és egy kicsi öreg
bácsi még mindig barátok, még azután is, miután jól megismerték
egymást. „

Tomi – 6 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

"A mamim jobban szeret engem mindenkinél. Senki más nem ad nekem esti puszit mielőtt elalszom. „

Klári – 6 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

"A szeretet az, amikor anyu a legfinomabb csirkehúst odaadja apunak. „

Eszter – 5 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

"A szeretet az, amikor apa izzadt és büdös, de anya akkor is azt
mondja neki, hogy sokkal helyesebb, mint Robert Redford. „

Krisztián – 7 év


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

"Tudom, hogy a nővérem szeret engem. Onnan tudom, mert nekem adja az összes régi ruháját, és emiatt neki el kell mennie, majd újakat venni.

Laura – 4 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

"Amikor szeretsz valakit, akkor sokat pislogsz, és apró csillagocskák
jönnek ki belőled. „

Judit – 7 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

"A szeretet az, amikor anyu látja aput a mosdóban és szerinte apu nem is gusztustalan. „

Márk – 6 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

"Amikor nagyinak begyulladtak az izületei, nem tudott már előrehajolni, hogy kifesthesse a lábán a körmeit. Most mindig a nagypapa festi a nagyi körmeit, pedig neki is izületgyulladása van. Ez a szeretet." 
Rebeka - 8 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

"Ha nem gondolod komolyan, akkor nem is kéne kimondanod, hogy szeretlek. De ha komolyan gondolod, akkor szerintem sokszor ki kell mondani. Az emberek hamar elfelejtik."
Júlia - 8 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

Egy család úgy lesz, hogy mennek az emberek az utcán, jeges a járda, és egy fiatal nő elesik, és egy fiatal férfi felsegíti, megismerkednek, barátok lesznek, és egy pár hónap múlva megszeretik egymást, és megházasodnak. 

Mariann 9 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

Egy férfi és egy nő találkozik a mulatóban, és megszeretik egymást.
Együtt laknak. Ha jobban tetszik neki, mint a többi nő, és szorgalmas is, akkor elveszi feleségül. 

Ádám 9 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

Egy férfi meglát egy lányt, és megszólítják egymást.
A lány szép, okos, karcsú és házias. A férfi meg csinos, jól öltözött, munkára termett.
Szívbeli társak lesznek. Mindig egymás mellé fekszenek, mindig egymásba lesznek burkolózva.
Olyan meleg van, hogy nincs kedvük hálóruhát venni. Élnek éldegélnek, és olyan nagy a szerelem, hogyha a fiú megcsókolja a lányt, az rögtön elpirul. 

Marcella 11 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

Az emberek azért házasodnak, mert szerelmesek lettek, vagy pedig az egyik házastárs öröksége miatt. 

Zsolt 10 éves


----------



## sooskatoca (2012 Március 7)

Hát én úgy lettem, hogy az apukám nagyon vágyott egy gyerekre, de egy papának nem lehet gyereke, ezért elkezdett keresni egy mamát. Egy jó nagy mellű nőt keresett feleségnek, mert a mamáknak nagyon kell a mell, mert azon szoptatják a kisbabájukat

Zoltán 7 éves


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

*yxz*

Sziasztok! Ezek szerint ide kell beírnom azt a 20 hozzászólást, na akkor rajta!  1


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

már unom 2


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

de fontos ez nekem, hogy bekerüljek! 3


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

még van 16..... 4


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

már csak 15..... 5


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

huhhh túl vagyok az 5.en 6


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

na és itt a 7.


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

persze miért is lenne ilyen egyszerű... szórakozik itt velem de hát jó ez a 8.


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

ej ez a 20 mp  9


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

és igen megvan az első X, már a 10. nél tartok gratula


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

most tök olyan, mint ha magamba beszélnék.... 11


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

ez amúgy szerintem butaság... 12


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

mi értelme van ennek? 13


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

miért, miért miért????? 14


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

oppá itt a 15.


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

ez fantasztikus  16


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

17 már csak 3 kell


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

semmmi gond már csak 2 és kész, remélem meglesz ):


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

na 19


----------



## ladislavhu (2012 Március 8)

és itt a 20! köszönöm ! sziasztok!


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

*Gem*

sziasztok nekem GEM WK8-ra kellenének hagszinek.


----------



## Szatvacyla (2012 Március 8)

*Nőnap alkalmából sok szeretettel a hölgyeknek!*







Legyen szép a napotok, és érezzétek jól magatokat itt, a CH-n!


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

Bocs dekell 20 db Hozzászólás.


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

444444444


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

33333


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

5


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

6


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

7


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

8


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

9


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

10


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

Bocs 11


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

12


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

A húsz gyors hozzászólás topikok levannak zárva!!!!?????


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

14


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

15


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

16


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

17


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

18


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

19


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

Bocs de sürgősen szükségem van még hangszínekre,
nem tudtam máshogy megoldani.


----------



## jzoli1969 (2012 Március 8)

Mért nem engedi aletöltést?


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

egy


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

kettő


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

három


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

négy


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

öt


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

hat


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

hét


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

nyolc


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

kilenc


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

tíz


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

tizenegy


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

tizenkettő


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

tizenhárom


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

tizennégy


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

tizenöt


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

tizenhat


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

tizenhét


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

tizennyolc


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

tizenkilenc


----------



## bonalors (2012 Március 8)

húsz


----------



## boogeymanjoe (2012 Március 8)

Itt vagyok, ragyogok...


----------



## boogeymanjoe (2012 Március 8)

Nekem mintha korábban már meglett volna a 20 hsz-om... sebaj, újratöltöm magam. De nekem ez akkor is gyanús...


----------



## boogeymanjoe (2012 Március 8)

Lehet tűnnek el fórum topicok?


----------



## boogeymanjoe (2012 Március 8)

Lehet. Ezért most kicsit túltöltöm magam... :-D


----------



## boogeymanjoe (2012 Március 8)

Na, így már jó lesz.
Van egy nagyon híres mondás, ami úgy hangzik, hogy:
Minden jó, ha az eleje el se kezdődött...


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

Mikor dobod be a törölközőt? Mikor ismered el, hogy egy veszett ügy tényleg az? Van egy pont, amikor már túl sok... amikor már nem harcolunk tovább. Feladjuk. Ekkor kezdődik az igazi munka. Reményt kell találnunk ott, ahol semmi sincsen.
Grey's Anatomy


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

A béke nem állandó állapot. Csak pillanatokig éljük át. Elszáll.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

Elillan, mielőtt észrevennénk, hogy ott van.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

De bármikor megtapasztalhatjuk, egy idegen kedves gesztusában, egy koncentrálást igénylő feladatnál vagy egy bevált módszer gyakorlásánál.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

Minden nap átéljük a béke pillanatait, csak tudni kell, hogyan vegyük észre őket. Hogy megélhessük, kiélvezzük.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

És hogy végül elengedjük őket.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

Mind emlékszünk arra, amikor kiskorunkban megharaptunk egy másik gyereket a játszótéren.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

Az óvónő azt mondta, kérjünk bocsánatot, és kértünk is, de nem őszintén.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

Mert az, akit megharaptunk, meg is érdemelte.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

De ahogy idősebbek leszünk, a bajt helyrehozni nem olyan egyszerű.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

Ha kinősz a homokozóból, nem mondhatod csak úgy.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

Úgy is kell gondolnod. Persze, amikor orvosok leszünk, a "sajnálom" nem egy egyszerű szó.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

Vagy azt jelenti, hogy meghalsz és nem segíthetek, vagy azt jelenti, hogy nagyon fog fájni.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

Orvosként nem csinálhatjuk vissza a hibáinkat, és ritkán bocsátunk meg magunknak értük.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

Ez a mesterséggel jár.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

De emberként mindig jobban akarjuk csinálni, jobbak akarunk lenni.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

Jóvátenni a rosszat, akkor is, ha lehetetlennek tűnik.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

Persze a "sajnálommal" nincs mindig vége.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

Talán mert túl sok mindenre használjuk. Fegyvernek. Kifogásnak.


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

De ha tényleg sajnáljuk, ha jókor mondjuk ki, ha úgy is gondoljuk, akkor megteszi. Ha tettekkel mondjuk el, amit szavakkal nem tudunk. Ha jókor mondjuk, a "sajnálom" tökéletes. Ha jókor mondjuk, a "sajnálom" maga a megváltás.


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Jó helyre írom a hozzászólásokat? 
Ide kell? Itt kell gyűjteni a 20-at?


----------



## sylem24 (2012 Március 8)

Ez is a Grey's Anatomyból volt idézve


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Írhatom folyamatosan?
Akár mit?


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Sylem 24

Segíts!


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Jó helyre írok?


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Hogyan tudok elolvasni olyan anyagokat, melyeket a többiek töltöttek fel?


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Látszik hogy új vagyok ezen az oldalon :-((((


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Csak én vagyok ilyen .....


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Óvónőnek tanulok szeretnék segítséget kérni tőletek!


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Ha tudok én is szívesen segítek nektek!


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Tök hülyén érzem magam, nem tudom jó helyre írom ezeket a hozzászólásokat- gyűlik már?


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Valaki? Nincs itt senki?


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Lehet a sok buta írogatásaim miatt mindjárt kizárnak innen!


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Szerintetek?


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

hali


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Látom te is gyűjtögetsz!


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

13


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Boldog névnapot...


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Na, ezzel meglesz?


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Ha mutatja az üzenetek mellett a 20-at akkor teljesítettem?????
Még 48 óra és tag lehetek???


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Valaki?


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

húszonegy


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

22


----------



## herika16 (2012 Március 8)

Beköszöntem


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Megvan???


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Már csak 48 órát kell várnom, ha minden igaz!


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

És jövök!


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Persze csak, ha Ákos, a kisfiam engedi (15 hetes)

IMÁDOM


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

Puszi


----------



## Ritus26 (2012 Március 8)

:d30


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

20


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

19


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

18


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

17


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

16


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

15


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

14


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

13


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

12


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

11


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

10


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

9


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

8


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

7


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

6


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

5


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

4


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

3


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

2


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

1


----------



## puszigamolle (2012 Március 8)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Pizzaboi (2012 Március 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## biborvörös (2012 Március 8)

Szia


----------



## biborvörös (2012 Március 8)

1


----------



## biborvörös (2012 Március 8)

10


----------



## Ágnes68 (2012 Március 8)

üzit kell küldeni?


----------



## Ágnes68 (2012 Március 8)

vagy csak megköszönni?


----------



## Ágnes68 (2012 Március 8)

vagy mindkettő jó?


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

Köszönöm


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

Én már megköszöntem...


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

Nem tudom hogy az elég e ezért írok ide is


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

Lassan szeress s szeretni fogsz sokáig.
William Shakespeare


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

Nem baj, ha lassan gondolkodsz, de közléseid ne legyenek gyorsabbak gondolkodásodnál.
Wolfgang Ernst Pauli


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

Mások szolgálata az ösvény a szabadsághoz.
 Hét év Tibetben c. film


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

7


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

8


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

9


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

Jelen


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

Jelen 2X


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

Jelen 4X


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

10


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

Jelen 6X


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

11


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

Jelen 7X


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

12


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

Jelen 8X


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

13


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

Jelen 9X


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

14


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

10


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

15


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

11


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

16


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

17


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

12


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

18


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

13


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

19


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

14


----------



## mhedvig86 (2012 Március 8)

20 juppííí


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

15


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

16


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

17


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

18


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

19


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

20


----------



## cinicinimuzsika (2012 Március 8)

21 ráadásként


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

Én is bejelentkezem.Papabesz


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

Hasonlóan megszeretném szerezni a 20 hozzászólást.Papabesz


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

Még 18 van hátra.Papabesz.


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

Jól fogom magam érezni köztetek.Papabesz


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

16 Papabesz


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

Már csak 15 hiányzik.Papabesz


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

14 Papabesz


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

Szeretnék már böngészni az oldalakon.Papabesz


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

Ez a 12.Papabesz


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

Valószínű hogy a 48 óra is meg lessz.


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

Már csak 10 van hátra.Papabesz


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

10.Papabesz


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

9.Papabesz


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

Méh 7 van hátra.Papabesz


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

6 Papabesz


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

5 Papabesz


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

Helló Kanada, jó estét magyarok!


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

Még 4 és tudok böngészni.Papabesz


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

3.Papabesz


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

Még 2 van hátra.Papabesz


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

Az Egyesült Államok még sosem vesztett el egy háborút sem, amiben öszvéreket használt.


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

Ez az utolsó.Papabesz


----------



## papabesz (2012 Március 8)

Én is adok ráadást.Papabesz


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

1800 előtt nem készült külön cipő a jobb és bal lábra.


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

Anglia összes hattyúja a királynő tulajdona.


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

Tom Sawyer volt az első regény, amit egy írógépen írtak.


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

Egy zsiráf képes a több, mint 1 méteres nyelvével a fülét pucolni.


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

-90 °C fok alatt megfagy a lehelet, és leesik a földre.


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

A földimogyoró a dinamit egyik alapanyaga.


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

Al Capone névjegykártyáján "használtbútor-kereskedő" állt.


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

Kenyában a zenészeket egy ketrecbe zárják a színpadon, nehogy ellopják a hangszereket.


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

A Manhattan szó egy régi indián nyelvből származik, és azt jelent hogy: "A hely, ahol részegek voltunk".


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

A jojó eredetileg fegyver volt a Fülöp szigeteken.


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

Los Angeles teljes neve: "El Pueblo de Nuestra Senora la Reina de los Angeles de Porciuncula", és a hosszának 3,63% -ára csökkenthető: L. A.


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

A szamár szeme úgy helyezkedik el, hogy egyszerre láthatja mind a négy lábát.


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

Lehetetlen nyitott szemmel tüsszenteni.


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

Egy 60 éves élet során egy férfinak összességében 5 éven keresztül van erekciója alvás közben.


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

A Pulp Fiction című filmben minden óra 4:20-at mutat.


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

A nők kb. kétszer annyit pislognak, mint a férfiak.


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

Évente több ember hal meg szamár által, mint repülőgép-szerencsétlenségben.


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

A jojó eredetileg fegyver volt a Fülöp szigeteken.


----------



## Mavericklac (2012 Március 8)

1997-ben a felhasználók szoftverrel kapcsolatos problémáinak megválaszolása miatt a Microsoft telefonszámlája több mint fél milliárd dollárral növekedett. Ez több, mint amennyibe a szoftver kifejlesztése került.


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Ha Chuck Norris-nak lenne gépe nem kellene
hozzá opredszer mert ő lenne az...


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

A tudósok számításai szerint az ősrobbanás 
ereje egyenlő Chuck Norris forgórúgásáéval.


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

A Kínai nagyfalat nem a mongolok ,hanem 
Chuck Norris ellen emelték.


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Chuck Norris nem fél a madárinfluenzától.
Madárinfluenza Egyszer el jött Chuck Norris-ért a Halál, el is menekült.
De Chuck Norris utol érte, és megölte.
Így érted már Chuck Norris jön el.
fél Chuck Norris-tól.


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Chuck Norris megpróbálta a lehetetlent...
És sikerült neki.


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Chuck Norris miatt fehér Michael Jackson


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Az óvodába Chuck Norrisnak pörgőrugás volt a jele.


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Chuck Norrisnak nem pincérek szolgálják fel az ételt.
A pincéreket szolgálják fel neki.
Térítésmentesen.


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Chuck Norris legfőbb exportja a fájdalom.


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Mikor Chuck Norris elkészíti az adóbevallását, akkor csak egy üres lapot
küld be a fényképével, amin éppen támadni készül. 
Chuck Norrisnak még sohasem kellett adót fizetnie.


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Chuck Norris nem szakít félbe beszélgetés közben. 
De utána félbeszakít..


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Bruce Lee-nek azért kellett meghalnia fiatalon, mert
eljátszotta, hogy megöli Chuck Norrist a Sárkány Visszatér-ben.


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Shrek azért zöld a filmben,
mert találkozott Chuck Norris-szal.


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Elvis Presley elfelejtette meghívni Chuck Norrist a 42. születésnapjára... 
halálakor "körbepörgőrúgások" nyomait vélték felfedezni az arcán a halottkémek.


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Chuck Norris születése után visszagyömöszölte magát az édesanyjába,
benn felejtette a Kalasnikovot..


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Chuck Norris egyszerre 54 öreg hölgyet is át tud vezetni az úttesten... csukott szemmel


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Az idegenek nem merik megtámadni a földet, mert nem találtak még olyan fegyvert ami megölhetné Chuck Norrist.


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Chuck Norris képes sztéket sütni párolt lazacból.


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Chuck Norris egyszer kiment az utcára erekcióval....
nem voltak túlélők.


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Chuck Norrisnak nincs sütője vagy mikrója. 
A bosszú hidegkonyhájából táplálkozik.


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Nem Chuck Yeager repülőgépe lépte át először a hangsebességet. Valójában a 12 éves Chuck Norris által biológia órán elhajított papírepülő volt az.


----------



## mandix (2012 Március 8)

Rambó megölt 100000 szovjet katonát, Chuck Norris megölte rambót egy szívószállal.


----------



## JohnnyWeiss (2012 Március 9)

*1*

Az áldás sohasem jön párosával, és a baj sohasem jön egyedül.


----------



## JohnnyWeiss (2012 Március 9)

*2*

Sok kis ember sok kis helyen, miközben sok kis dolgot megtesz, megváltoztathatja a világ arcát.


----------



## JohnnyWeiss (2012 Március 9)

A rossz szándékkal mondott igazság, többet árt, mint bármely hazugság!


----------



## JohnnyWeiss (2012 Március 9)

Egy kedves szó olyan, akár a tavaszi napsütés.


----------



## JohnnyWeiss (2012 Március 9)

Hasonlítsd össze magad a jobbal és elégedetlen vagy, de hasonlítsd össze magad a legrosszabbal és máris több vagy az elégnél.


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

Sziasztok! Megjöttem.


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

Ez mekkora igazság!!!


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

Melegséggel tölt el.


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

A maradék 55-ből pedig 45-ön keresztül nappal is!!


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

szeretnék letölteni!!!!!


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

szertnék letölteni!!!


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

23


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

25


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

27


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

29


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

még mindig


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

31


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

33


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

most is


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

35


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

én is!!!


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

34


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

35


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

én is!


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

36


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

37


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

én is!!!!


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

38


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

már nem kell sok


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

39


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

4


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

3- várom a ...


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

nekem sem


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

kettő


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

kitartás


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

egy


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

de jó neked!


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

neked is


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

még 5


----------



## Turnécska (2012 Március 9)

már nem kell sok neked sem!!! :-D


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

4


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

és utánna bármit letölthetek?


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

remélem


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

még2


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

még1


----------



## nyjutka (2012 Március 9)

és kész!!!


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

Köszönöm !


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

aha


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

így


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

már


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

értem


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

A


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

sz. nő


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

férje


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

haza


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

megy.


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

Látja


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

a feleségét


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

meztelenül


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

a mosógép


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

előtt.


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

- Mit csinálsz?


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

- kérdi a férj.


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

- Elolvastam


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

a használati


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

utasítást és azt írta:


----------



## aazz (2012 Március 9)

- Az első mosást ruha nélkül végezze !


----------



## dragulyneberni (2012 Március 9)

Ez most nagyon jól jött a zárógyakorlatom összeállításához!
Köszönöm!


----------



## dragulyneberni (2012 Március 9)

A legjobbkor!


----------



## dragulyneberni (2012 Március 9)

Nagy szükségem lenne "vizes témában" tervezetekre.
Köszönöm


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

Brokkolikrém leves


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

1 nagy burgonya


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

1 vöröshagyma


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

3-4 gerezd fokhagyma


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

2 l húsleves (helyettesíthető húsleveskockával)


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

2 dl tejszín


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

só


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

szerecsendió


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

frissen őrölt bors


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

15 dkg sajt


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

A brokkolit, burgonyát, hagymát, fokhagymát megtisztítjuk,


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

felvágjuk s feltesszük főni a húslevesben (vagy annyi vízben, hogy ellepje,


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

ekkor adjuk hozzá a húsleveskockákat is).


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

Mikor megfőttek a zöldségek, elzárjuk alatta a tüzet, s botmixerrel pürésítjük.


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

Hozzáöntjük a tejszínt és még egyszer felforraljuk


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

fűszerezzük


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

Tálaláskor a tányér aljára durvára reszelt sajtot teszünk


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

és arra szedjük ki a forró levest


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

végül frissen őrölt borssal díszítjük-illatosítjuk.


----------



## zsirmacska (2012 Március 9)

Jó étvágyat!


----------



## edit.bartfai (2012 Március 9)

Sziasztok Üdvözlök Mindenkit


----------



## edit.bartfai (2012 Március 9)

Minden kedves Hölgytársamnak kívánok utólag is nagyon boldog nőnapot!


----------



## edit.bartfai (2012 Március 9)

Egy gyönyörű vers mindenkinek 

Az élet himnusza
Az élet egyetlen - ezért vedd komolyan! 
Az élet szép - csodáld meg! 
Az élet boldogság - ízleld! 
Az élet álom - tedd valósággá! 
Az élet kihívás - fogadd el! 
Az élet kötelesség - teljesítsd! 
Az élet játék - játszd! 
Az élet vagyon - használd fel! 
Az élet szeretet - add át magad! 
Az élet titok - fejtsd meg! 
Az élet ígéret - teljesítsd! 
Az élet szomorúság - győzd le! 
Az élet dal - énekeld! 
Az élet küzdelem - harcold meg! 
Az élet kaland - vállald! 
Az élet jutalom - érdemeld ki! 
Az élet élet - éljed!


----------



## edit.bartfai (2012 Március 9)

A mennyország kapuja elott száz férfi várakozik bebocsátásra. Egyszerre kilép a kapun Szent Péter, és így szól:


----------



## edit.bartfai (2012 Március 9)

- Azok akik megcsalták életükben a feleségüket nem jöhetnek be! Távozzanak!


----------



## edit.bartfai (2012 Március 9)

Kilencvenkilenc férfi megfordul és elmegy. Csak egy marad a kapu elott. Szent Péter utánuk kiált:


----------



## edit.bartfai (2012 Március 9)

- Hé! Vigyétek magatokkal ezt a süketet is!


----------



## edit.bartfai (2012 Március 9)

Szent Péternél egyszerre három ember jelentkezik felvételre. Péter úgy gondolja, elobb meghallgatja az embereket hogy hogyan haláloztak el. Az első elkezdi:


----------



## edit.bartfai (2012 Március 9)

-Megyek haza és benyitok az ajtón. Látom hogy a feleségem anyaszült meztelen, és épp magára kap egy pongyolát. Rögtön tudtam hogy mi történt itt néhány perccel ezelőtt. Meglátván a nyitott erkélyajtót, odarohantam kinézni. Az alattunk levő erkélyen egy meztelen férfit pillantottam meg. Berohantam a lakásba, felkaptam a hűtőszekrényt, kirohantam vele az erkélyre, hogy ahhoz a tetűhöz vágjam, aki elcsábította a feleségemet. A hűtő azonban túl nehéz volt és magával rántott.


----------



## edit.bartfai (2012 Március 9)

A második így szól:
- Meztelenül napoztam az erkélyen és épp készültem bemenni, amikor azt vettem észre, hogy egy hűtőszekrény zuhan felém. Ezek után elsötétedett előttem a világ.


----------



## edit.bartfai (2012 Március 9)

A harmadik ennyit mond:
- Én csak ücsörögtem egy hűtoszekrényben. . .


----------



## nvargazsuzsa (2012 Március 9)

Ez aranyos!


----------



## nvargazsuzsa (2012 Március 9)

ma


----------



## nvargazsuzsa (2012 Március 9)

zsu


----------



## Marcsi mama (2012 Március 9)

:11:


melitta írta:


> itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


----------



## Marcsi mama (2012 Március 9)

vajon mennyi lehet


----------



## Marcsi mama (2012 Március 9)

na megint


----------



## Marcsi mama (2012 Március 9)

már megint


----------



## Marcsi mama (2012 Március 9)

most


----------



## Marcsi mama (2012 Március 9)

ffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Marcsi mama (2012 Március 9)

boldogság


----------



## Marcsi mama (2012 Március 9)

megint itt vagyok


----------



## Marcsi mama (2012 Március 9)

már megint itt vagyok


----------



## Marcsi mama (2012 Március 9)

békességet mindenkinek


----------



## Marcsi mama (2012 Március 9)

és áldást és minden jót


----------



## Marcsi mama (2012 Március 9)

jaj, már csak 5 kell


----------



## Marcsi mama (2012 Március 9)

már csak négy


----------



## Marcsi mama (2012 Március 9)

három a magyar igazság


----------



## Marcsi mama (2012 Március 9)

de mostanában annyi, ahány párt van


----------



## Marcsi mama (2012 Március 9)

Na, itt a vége!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tutina (2012 Március 9)

gratulalok


----------



## tutina (2012 Március 9)

nekem meg kilenc


----------



## Marcsi mama (2012 Március 9)

Már egyáltalán nem értem az egészet.Igaz, hogy nem voltak értelmesek a hozzászólásai, de meg volt a 20.


----------



## tutina (2012 Március 9)

vagy nyolc?


----------



## leylo (2012 Március 10)

en es itten, na.


----------



## leylo (2012 Március 10)

most szamlaljak vissza?


----------



## kakaska92 (2012 Március 10)




----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

Lampy írta:


> Szép versek


Tényleg


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

Liliensan írta:


> Hogyan töltöttétek fel a képet, hogy látható is?


Én is ezen töröm a fejem.


----------



## rockforever (2012 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Fiatal újságíró utazik Székelyföldre, interjúra. Kérdezi is az öreg székelyt:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Bátyám! Tudna egy történetet mesélni az olvasók számára?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Persze fiam! Ecce eltűnt a szomszéd felesége a nagyerdőbe.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- És? Mi történt?- kérdi az újságíró[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Mi férfiak összegyűltünk a falu főterén, fogtunk egy üveg pálinkát,oszt megkerestük.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- És meglett?- kérdi az újságíró.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Meg fiam. Megittuk az üveg pálinkát, és mindannyian a magunkévá tettük.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Hát ez nagyon vidám történet! Van valami más is?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Persze fiam! Ecce eltűnt a szomszéd birkája a nagyerdőbe.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- És? Mi történt?- kérdi az újságíró.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Mi férfiak összegyűltünk a falu főterén fogtunk egy üveg pálinkát, oszt megkerestük.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- És meglett?- kérdi az újságíró.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Meg fiam. Megittuk az üveg pálinkát és mindannyian a magunkévá tettük.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Hát ez egy kicsit morbid történet! Van valami szomorú is?[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Van fiam! Ecce én is eltűntem a nagyerdőbe…[/FONT]


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

Még csak most próbálom megérteni a működést


----------



## rockforever (2012 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Örökös versenyfutás folyik a programozók és az Úristen között: a programozók igyekeznek minél nagyobb, jobb és idióta-biztosabb programokat létrehozni, az Úristen pedig igyekszik minél nagyobb és jobb idiótákat produkálni. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Egyelőre az Úristen van nyerésben…[/FONT]


----------



## rockforever (2012 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot]Pistikéék osztályában a tanárnő kérdéseket tesz föl a gyerekeknek, hogy kinek mi hiányzik otthon a háztartartásból? [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Első diák: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Nekünk nincs még otthon számítógépünk! [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Második diák: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Nekünk már csak egy mosogatógép hiányzik! [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Harmadik diák: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Nekünk már csak egy új luxusautó kell! [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Tanárnő érdeklődve kérdezi Pistikét: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Pistike nektek mi hiányzik? [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Mire Pistike: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Most már semmi! [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Semmi??? - kérdezi a tanárnő. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Hát úgy, volt, hogy a múltkor a nagyapám odaguggolt a 100.000 Ft-os perzsaszőnyegünkre, és egy jó nagyot odaszart. Mire anyukám meglátta, összecsapta a két kezét: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Na, nekünk már csak ez hiányzott!!![/FONT]


----------



## rockforever (2012 Március 10)

[FONT=&quot] A nagy Szovjetunió idején Moszkvából telefonálnak Volgyovába: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Itt Moszva! A Richter-skála szerinti 8-as földalatti mozgás várható a térségükben! Azonnal tegyék meg a szükséges intézkedéseket! A jelentést természetesen várjuk mihamarabb! [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Eltelik egy nap, két nap, egy hét, két hét, egy hónap. Volgyova végre válaszol: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- Itt Volgyova! Richtert és 8 társát elfogtuk, kivégeztük, így a földalatti mozgalmat megszüntettük! Azért nem szóltunk eddig, mert kurva nagy földrengés volt nálunk! [/FONT]


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

hát, üdv mindenkinek, én most kezdem gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

Remélem, hogy ezek értelmes hozzászólásnak minősülnek


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

Úgy tűnik, hogy vicceket is lehet küldeni, akkor én is próbálkozom


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

Akkor én kedvenc idézetekkel jövök: Nobody can hurt you unless you give permission to do so.


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

Hát , én tényleg megpróbálom


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

hogy ez sikerüljön


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

nekem is


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

úgy, ahogyan


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

a többieknekl is


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

siekerült


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

mert megnéztem


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

, hogy a többiek


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

hogyan oldották meg


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

ezt a problémát


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

Ezért, most nekik köszönöm meg


----------



## judybb (2012 Március 10)

azt, hogy sikerült a kvótát teljesíteni


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

2


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

3


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

4


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

5


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

6


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

7


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

8


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

9


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

10


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

11


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

12


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

13


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

14


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

15


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

16


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

17


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

18


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

19


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

20


----------



## tryallevi (2012 Március 10)

22


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

1


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

sziasztok


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

köszi


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

a


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

nebuló 2-re enne szükségem


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

szia,nekem ez a nebuló kellene


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

2


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

9


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

10


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

11


----------



## christina21 (2012 Március 10)

New York városában naponta átlagban 311 embert harapnak meg patkányok. Emellett
évente 1519 lakost harapnak meg polgártársai.


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

12


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

13


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

14


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

15


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

16


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

17


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

18


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

majd ha a hozzászólások után lehet böngésszek akkor igen,addig bocsi,muszály igy megoldanom


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

megköszönném ha be tudnék lépni


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

nem találom,tegnap,megvolt a rendszer nem engedett be


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

melitta írta:


> itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...



köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

Kerceréce


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

3


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

4


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

5


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

6


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

7


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

8


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

9


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

10


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

11


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

12


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

13


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

14


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

15


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

16


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

17


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

18


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

19


----------



## donibebi (2012 Március 10)

20


----------



## micomm (2012 Március 10)

Üdvözlet


----------



## micomm (2012 Március 10)

15


----------



## micomm (2012 Március 10)

+1


----------



## micomm (2012 Március 10)

17


----------



## micomm (2012 Március 10)

18


----------



## micomm (2012 Március 10)

19


----------



## micomm (2012 Március 10)

20


----------



## ludmann (2012 Március 10)

Halihó


----------



## Tímea71 (2012 Március 10)

:11:


----------



## Tímea71 (2012 Március 10)

Remélem így kell a hozzászólásokat begyűjteni a témák eléréséhez


----------



## Tímea71 (2012 Március 10)

csipkebogyo írta:


> Útmutató értelmileg akadályozott gyermekek, tanulók együttneveléséhez
> 
> Módszertani intézményi útmutató


 Kíváncsi vagyok az anyagra, gyógypedagógus lévén, remélem előbb utóbb hozzá fogok férni


----------



## k.szonja00 (2012 Március 10)

szia Szonja vagyok,nem tudom letölteni a nebuló 2-t.mi lehet a gond


----------



## timarta (2012 Március 10)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## timarta (2012 Március 10)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra.


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

*csak úgy*

Sziasztok. Szeretném összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást mielőbb. Remélem nem rossz helyen írogatok


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

20


----------



## koffaa72 (2012 Március 10)

sziasztok!
a hiden-nél mit jelent az 5 post?


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

18


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

17


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

16


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

15


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

14


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

13


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

12


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

11


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

10


----------



## koffaa72 (2012 Március 10)

*kérdés*

Szia4
A hiden-nél mit jelent az 5 post?


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

9


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

8


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

7


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

6


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

5


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

4


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

3


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 10)

2


----------



## banya62 (2012 Március 10)

Sziasztok.


----------



## oyama (2012 Március 10)

19


----------



## banya62 (2012 Március 10)

Szeretném összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## oyama (2012 Március 10)

18


----------



## banya62 (2012 Március 10)

20


----------



## oyama (2012 Március 10)

Ezzel elszöszölünk picinykét!


----------



## banya62 (2012 Március 10)

19.


----------



## banya62 (2012 Március 10)

18.


----------



## banya62 (2012 Március 10)

- Ki az abszolút udvarias?
- ???
- A buszvezető, amelyik átadja az ülőhelyét.

​


----------



## banya62 (2012 Március 10)

Ki az abszolút szegény ember?
Akitől tegnap elköltözött a templom egere.

​


----------



## banya62 (2012 Március 10)

- Ki az abszolút irigy?
- ???
- Aki azért nem kefél, hogy a másik ne élvezzen.

​


----------



## banya62 (2012 Március 10)

Móricka csúnyán beszél a tanárnővel, erre a tanár:
- Na Móricka, holnapra ezért írd le 100-szor, hogy nem beszélünk csúnyán a tanárnénivel !
Móricka hazamegy és megírja.
Másnap:
- Móricka, leírtad 100-szor, hogy nem beszélünk csúnyán a tanárnénivel ?
- Igen tanárnő itt van.
- De Móricka ? Miért írtad le 200-szor?
- Hogy örüljél b*zdmeg !!!

​


----------



## banya62 (2012 Március 10)

Nagyapó mesél az unokáinak:
- Egyszer, amikor Afrikában, a szavannákon vadásztam, egy szál késsel kinyírtam nyolc felnőtt hím oroszlánt!
Az unokák: – de nagypapa, tavaly még csak három oroszlánt mondtál!
- Mert akkor még nem voltatok elég idősek, hogy megtudjátok a véres valóságot!

​


----------



## banya62 (2012 Március 10)

Az öreg Kenobi bemegy a Jedik városába és megszólít egy sétáló férfit:
- Megmondaná kérem, hogy merre van a legközelebbi Baumax?
Mire a férfi:
- Nálunk csak Obi van, Kenobi.
​


----------



## banya62 (2012 Március 10)

Két rendőr razziázik az utcán. Így szól az egyik:
- Ha most hazamegyek, letépem az asszony bugyiját!
Mire a másik:
- Mi az, még ennyire hiányzik?
- Nem, csak annyira szorít.

​


----------



## banya62 (2012 Március 10)

- Mivel fényképeznek a rendőr esküvőjén?
- Traffipax-al.
- És miért csak idősek látszanak rajta?
- Mert csak 60 felett fényképez.

​


----------



## banya62 (2012 Március 10)

- Mi az? Fekete a színe, de fehér levelei vannak?
- ???
- Néger postás.

​


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

Ez egy jó kis oldal.


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

Biztos sokat leszek itt.


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

Ez már a 3.


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

Ez is működik?


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

Bizony.


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

Már csak 15 hiányzik.


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

tralala


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

Lhn


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

Lizzy Kate


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

La-d-da


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

Ezeket szeretem.


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

Itt sokat láttam


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

ezért regisztráltam


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

és most gyűjtök.


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

Kicsit macerás.


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

De most épp ráérek.


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

Már nem sok hiányzik.


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

Még három.


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

Még kettő.


----------



## Sziget01 (2012 Március 10)

Vagy már csak egy?


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

örülök, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

az oldal jó


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

az oldal remek


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

az oldal hasznos


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

hasznos információkkal van tele


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

remek, összetartó közösségnek tűnik


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

alig várom, hogy tag lehessek


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

gratulálok a készítőknek


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

áttekinthető a fórum


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

unalmas ez már, de itt a 11.


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

álmoz vagyok


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

álmos*


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

igen, direkt írtam el


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

idegesítőek youtubeon a rekámok


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

reklámok*


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

holnap megyek traktorraaa' a disznóé'


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

nemet titok övezi


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

kirakóóósjátééééééééééééééééék yeah


----------



## Latem2A (2012 Március 11)

VÉGRE, ELMENT AZ IDŐ EVVEL, DE KÉSZ (bocs, caps)


----------



## klarissza4 (2012 Március 11)

*Köszönöm, a segítséget, nagyon hálás vagyok érte*

Valóban, aki először lép ide, annak a megszokott oldalakhoz képest, kicsit más ez az oldal. Igyekszem felzárkózni. Én nagyon szeretek kézimunkázni, kötni, horgolni,nagyon sok keresztszemes mintám van. Szeretem a gyerekeket,nekem is van négy, és hat unokám. Sokat tanultam tőlük, az Internetezésről.


----------



## szabo.barbara (2012 Március 11)

Köszönjük a lehetőséget!


----------



## rockforever (2012 Március 11)

Pista bácsi a hatvanadik születésnapját ünnepli a feleségével, aki szintén hatvan éves. Felsóhajt az öreg:
- Hej, bárcsak lenne egy harminc évvel fiatalabb feleségem!
Egyszer csak ott terem egy jó tündér, és teljesíti a kívánságát. Így lett Pista bácsi egy pillanat alatt kilencven éves …


----------



## rockforever (2012 Március 11)

Egy kislány és egy kisfiú együtt fürdenek a kádban. A kislánynak feltűnik, hogy a kisfiú lába között van valami. 
- Játszhatok vele? – kérdezi a kislány.
- Hogyisne! – mondja a kisfiú. – Úgy látom, a tiédet már letörted!


----------



## rockforever (2012 Március 11)

Egy nagy áruházban egy pasas egy fél fej salátát akar venni. Az eladó mondja neki, hogy nem lehet, de a pasas addig erősködik, míg az eladó rááll, hogy megkérdezi az igazgatótól. Hátramegy az igazgató irodájába, és azt mondja neki:
- Ne haragudjon uram, hogy zavarom, de egy barom egy fél fej salátát akar venni … - de ekkor meglátja, hogy ott áll mögötte a vevő, és így folytatja:
- … és ez az úr itt mögöttem megvenné a másik felét!
Az igazgató persze érti, hogy miről van szó, lerendezik a vevőt, majd magához hivatja az eladót:
- Na, fiam, te igen szépen kivágtad magad a kutyaszorítóból! Honnan jöttél?
- Minnesotából, uram.
- Igen? És miért jöttél el onnan?
- Nincs ott semmi, uram, csak kurvák meg hokijátékosok.
- Tényleg? Érdekes … a feleségem is minnesotai …
Kis csend, majd megszólal az eladó:
- Ne mondja, uram! És melyik csapatban játszott?


----------



## rockforever (2012 Március 11)

Folyik a tárgyalás Trianonban, egyszer csak a magyar fél szót kér:
- Csak annyit szeretnék mondani, hogy amikor bejöttünk a Kárpát-medencébe, éjszaka a románok ellopták a lovainkat.
- Kívánja, hogy ezt jegyzőkönyvbe vegyük?
- Nem, csak úgy megjegyeztem.
Pár perc múlva ismét szót kér a magyar képviselő:
- Csak annyit szeretnék mondani, hogy amikor bejöttünk a Kárpát-medencébe, éjszaka a románok ellopták a lovainkat.
- Jegyzőkönyvbe vegyük ezt?
- Nem, csak megemlítettem.
Kisvártatva újra a magyaré a szó:
- Csak annyit szeretnék mondani, hogy amikor bejöttünk a Kárpát-medencébe, éjszaka a románok ellopták a lovainkat.
A román fél már lila a méregtől:
- Ne bosszantson már, akkor mi még ott sem voltunk!
Mire a magyar:
- Na, akkor ezt kérem jegyzőkönyvbe venni!


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

Viccelődünk viccelődünk?


----------



## rockforever (2012 Március 11)

Kedves feleségem!
Fel kell ismerned, hogy 54 éves vagy, és vannak bizonyos igényeim, amit már nem tudsz kielégíteni. Egyébiránt meg vagyok elégedve veled, mint feleséggel, és őszintén remélem, hogy nem fog megsérteni az, ha megtudod, hogy mire ezt a levelet megkapod, én már a Grand Hotelben leszek egy 18 éves hallgatómmal. Éjfél előtt otthon vagyok.
Férjed
Mire a hotelbe ér, a következő fax várja:
Kedves férjem
Te is 54 éves vagy, és mire ezt a levelet megkapod, addigra én már a Hilton Hotelben leszek a 18 éves úszómesterrel. Mivel matematika professzor vagy, így könnyen kiszámíthatod, hogy a 18 az 54-ben sokkal többször megvan, mint az 54 a 18-ban. Ne virrasszál!
Feleséged


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

Nem mintha baj lenne vele, jó is egy kis nevetés


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

A cowboy és indián társa, Tongo, lovagolnak a prérin. Egyszer csak tízezer vad, vérszomjas indián veszi körül őket. A cowboy odafordul társához:
- Most mi lesz velünk, hű társam, Tongo?
- Hogy érted, hogy "velünk", fehér ember?


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

A rendőr felesége elküldi a férjét a boltba:
- Hozzál margarint, és ha van tojás, akkor hozz tízet!
Hazajön a rendőr tíz margarinnal:
- Volt tojás!


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

Az ifjú menyecske úgy dönt, meglepi a férjét. Elmegy a bútorboltba és vásárol egy szekrénysort. Hazaviszi, össze is rakja. Gyönyörködik a művében, amikor elmegy a ház előtt a troli, és a szekrénysor - se szó, se beszéd - összedől. 
Elkeseredik, átcsönget a szomszéd ezermesterhez, hogy mindjárt hazaér az ura, jöjjön, segítsen neki összerakni a szekrénysort. Átmegy a szomszéd, összerakja a szekrényt, jön a troli, szekrény összedől. 
A szomszéd ember újra nekilát, összerakja, majd így szól:
- Beállok a szekrénybe, hogy ha újra össze akarna dőlni, hát lássam belülről, hogy miért is teszi. 
Így is tesz. 
Az asszony vár, hogy jöjjön a troli, mikor betoppan a férj. 
Összecsapja a kezét, felkiált:
- Jaj, de szép szekrénysor, de ügyes vagy, össze is raktad, milyen jól néz ki! - lelkendezik. 
Elkezdi körbecsodálni, nyitogatni, s mikor az ominózus részhez ér és szembetalálja magát a szomszéddal.
- Hát maga meg mit keres itt??! - mered rá. 
Mire a szomszéd: 
- Tudom, nem fogja elhinni, de a trolira várok..


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

A lakodalomban odafordul a szőke menyasszony a vőlegényhez:
- Te, Józsi, ez a hús olyan rágós, hogy alig bírom megenni!
- Talán hajtsd fel a fátylad, kicsim!


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

Egy ember kifog egy aranyhalat, mire az megszólal:
- Teljesítem egy kívánságodat, ha visszadobsz!
- Szeretnék egy autópályát, mondjuk Budapest és Hawaii között.
- Ez túl nagy kérés, az építés túl sokáig tartana.
- Akkor szeretném megérteni a nők logikáját!
- Két, vagy négy sávos legyen az autópálya?


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

A diliház tetején két bolond épp szökni készül:
-Akkor Én most átvilágítok a zseblámpámmal a szomszéd ház tetejére, te meg
a fénysugárúton szépen átsétálsz....Oké?
-Aha-persze...azt hiszed bolond vagyok?...félúton meg majd jól lekapcsolod....


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

– Édesanyám, éhes vagyok, tyúkokat öljön!
– De hát fiam, csak egy van.
– Akkor vágja le mindet!


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

Egyik este bementem egy bárba. Üldögélek a pult mellett, mikor látom, hogy mellettem egy kicsi kínai fickó ül és kortyolgat. Kérdem tőle:
- Figyelj csak, értesz valamilyen küzdősporthoz, mint például karate, jiu-jitsu vagy kung fu?
A kínai felháborodva válaszol:
- Mi a fenének értenék ezekhez? Csak azért, mert kínai vagyok?
- Nem. - feleltem. - Azért mert az én sörömet iszod.


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

- Apu! Miért pont anyut vetted feleségül?
- Hallod, szívem? Már a gyerek is ezt kérdezi!


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

A fiatal feleség rövid E-mailt ír haza a nászútjukról a szüleinek: 
- _Nagyon rossz az idő, nem tudunk hová menni, ezért majd egész nap az ablakban gubbasztunk!_ -
A mama rövidesen válaszol: 
- _Kislányom, írd meg, mi az a "*gub*", mert apád már kétszer kiesett az ablakon!_ -


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

Béla keményen dolgozik a munkahelyén, esténként kikapcsolódásként a helyi tekeklubban vagy a kosárlabdapályán múlatja az időt. A felesége megsajnálja, hogy így agyonhajszolja magát, ezért születésnapjára elviszi egy sztriptíz-bárba. A kidobó üdvözli őket az ajtóban:
- Szevasz, Béla! Hogy s mint, Öregfiú?
A felesége zavarba jön és megkérdezi, járt-e már itt azelőtt.
- Á, dehogy - válaszolja - a tekeklubból ismerem.
Ahogy leülnek, odajön a pincérnő és kérdi, hogy hozhatja-e a szokásos Amsteljét. A feleség most már kifejezetten zavarba jön:
- Nekem úgy tűnik sűrűn jársz ide, hogy a pincérnő ilyen jól tudja mit iszol.
- Á, dehogy - válaszolja - a női kosárcsapatban játszik, néha együtt edzünk. Erre odajön az egyik meztelen táncos-lány és átöleli Bélát:
- Szia Béluci! Ellejthetem a szokásos kis táncot az asztalodon?
Erre a feleség hisztérikusan felkapja a retiküljét és kirohan. Béla utánaszalad és látja, hogy épp egy taxiba száll be az asszony. Gyorsan utoléri és még pont beslisszan a hátsó ülésre az asszony mellé. Erre az asszony elkezd éktelenül visítani és rúgkapálni. A taxis hátrafordul és odaveti:
- Bélám, kitegyük és visszamenjünk egy másikért?


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

Két bolond meg akarja hódítani a világűrt. De miután az amerikaiak már leszálltak a Holdra, csakis a Napra akarnak leszállni.
- Te - mondja az egyik -, de ott nagy ám a forróság!
- Ne törődj vele, majd éjjel landolunk


----------



## Janihyuga (2012 Március 11)

– Anyu! Miért lovagoltál a papán?
– Tudod, az apádnak van egy kis pocakja, és azt próbáltam meg lelapítani.
– Ugyan anyu, hiába fáradozol. Amikor elmész hazulról, mindig jön a szomszédasszony, és
felpumpálja.


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

Jean, tegyen egy újságpapírt a székre, amikor a szekrény tetejét tisztítja.
Fölösleges uram, anélkül is elérem.


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

- Mondja csak, őrvezető, mit csinál, ha a kapuhoz részeg alak közelít
négykézláb?
- Jelentem, az ágyáig kísérem az ezredes urat!


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

Orosz katonai kerdőív:
1.) Ki a példaképed?
.....................

2.) Miért pont Lenin?
.....................


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

Milyen nevet ad a szőke nő a zebrájának?
- ?
- Pöttyös.


----------



## Janihyuga (2012 Március 11)

A rendr házaspár négyéves gyermeke, Péterke benyit a hálószobába, és látja, hogy szülei éppen
szeretkeznek.
– Mit csinálsz, apuci?
– Kistestvérkét Péterke!
Mire a gyerek sírva fakadva tiltakozik:
– Hagyjátok abba, nekem nem kell kistestvér!
Másnap ismételten rajtakapja ket, ez esetben hátulról szeretkeznek. Rájuk kiált az ajtóból:
– És vegyétek tudomásul, hogy kiskutya sem kell!


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

Egy katonai teherautó elakad a sárban. Egy perccel rá megjelenik egy tiszti Jeep négy tiszttel. A tisztek kitolják a teherautót a sárból, majd az egyik megkérdezi a sofőrt:
- Mit szállít maga?
- Ezredes úrnak jelentem, harminchat újoncot!


----------



## Mehyndron (2012 Március 11)

Két öregúr üldögél a nyugdíjasház kerti padján. Egyik odafordul a másikhoz és így szól:
- Te Béla, én 83 éves vagyok, és tele vagyok kínokkal és fájdalmakkal. Tudom, hogy te is korombeli vagy. Te hogy érzed magad?
- Én úgy érzem magam, mint egy újszülött.
- Valóban? Mint egy újszülött?
- Igen. Nincs hajam, nincs fogam és azt hiszem, bepisiltem.


----------



## Janihyuga (2012 Március 11)

Az öreg székely a lakodalomban kimegy vizelni. Mellette ott könnyít magán a fiatal plébános is,
aki az új párt összeadta. Az öreg átnéz, majd odaszól:
– Plébános úr, nem cserélünk szerszámot?
– Miért, Jóska bátyám? – kérdi a pap.
– Hát csak azért, mert maga az enyémmel még tudna misézni.


----------



## Janihyuga (2012 Március 11)

– Melyik a leghátrányosabb testrészünk?
– A fenekünk, ugyanis mindig el van nyomva, társaságban nem szólalhat meg, és  az utolsó, aki
elolvashatja a mai újságot.


----------



## Janihyuga (2012 Március 11)

– Apu! Miért van az, hogy te is fehér vagy, az anyu is fehér, én meg fekete vagyok?
– Hát kisfiam, amilyen buli volt akkor, örülj, hogy nem ugatsz!


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 11)

Ne vitatkozz idiótákkal. Lesüllyedsz a szintjükre, és legyyőznek a rutinjukkal.


----------



## Janihyuga (2012 Március 11)

Két férfi beszélget:
– Kénytelen leszek kivándorolni ebbl az országból!
– Miért?
– Korábban tiltották a homoszexualitást. Most megtrik. Én nem várom meg, amíg kötelez
lesz!


----------



## Janihyuga (2012 Március 11)

Az éppen frissen bevonuló katonákat szortírozzák. Megszólal az rmester:
– Fiaim, akik közületek agglegények, álljanak a baloldalamra, akiknek feleségük van,
a jobb oldalamra.
Egy fiatal baka a két sor között állva tétovázik:
– És rmester úr, a melegek hova álljanak?
– A buzik, fiam? Mögém, de jó szorosan!


----------



## Janihyuga (2012 Március 11)

Egy piros lámpás házból tíz fiatal lányt küldenek továbbképzésre, de csak kilencen térnek vissza.
– A tizedik hol van? – kérdezi a madám.
– Megfulladt a szóbeli vizsgán.


----------



## Janihyuga (2012 Március 11)

– Miért kel föl Hillary Clinton minden reggel hat órakor?
– Mert Clinton mellett csak ily módon lehet  a First Lady...


----------



## Janihyuga (2012 Március 11)

A Margit sziget bokrai alól különös hangok szrdnek ki:
– Szeretlek!
– Én is!
– Kívánlak!
– Én is!
– Laci vagyok!
– Én is!


----------



## Janihyuga (2012 Március 11)

A nászéjszakán az asszonyka pironkodva mondja a férjének.
– Bevallom, nekem már volt dolgom férfival.
– Nem nagy ügy – így a férj. – Nekem is.


----------



## ujlakigy (2012 Március 11)

Nekem ez kicsit furcsa, hogy így adminisztrativen megkötni, amíg 20x nem szólsz hozzá, addig nem vagy teljes jogú tag ! 
A 48 óra az OK.

(Majd legközelebb megy a vicc is)


----------



## biobodyguard (2012 Március 11)

*válasz*

Már ezer éve tag vagyok, nem szeretek irkálni, de mégis kénytelen leszek...


----------



## biobodyguard (2012 Március 11)

Igazából bölcsket nem is tudok mondani, de szeretem, ha sok hasonló meber közé keveredek


----------



## biobodyguard (2012 Március 11)

Szóval keresem a Bob Proctor könyvét, a Válj Pénzmágnessé címüt


----------



## biobodyguard (2012 Március 11)

Tud róla valaki valamit?, már ezen a forumon? volt-e róla szó, mint elérhető dologról?


----------



## biobodyguard (2012 Március 11)

Be kár, hogy bennem egy vicc sem ragad meg, max felismerem, ha már hallottam


----------



## biobodyguard (2012 Március 11)

*vicces*



Janihyuga írta:


> A nászéjszakán az asszonyka pironkodva mondja a férjének.
> – Bevallom, nekem már volt dolgom férfival.
> – Nem nagy ügy – így a férj. – Nekem is.



Hahaha


----------



## Akkó (2012 Március 11)

Nagyon jó, hogy létezik ez az oldal!!!


----------



## Akkó (2012 Március 11)

Sok hasznos dolog van itt.


----------



## Akkó (2012 Március 11)

Remélem ezek a hozzászólások számítanak bele a 20-ba


----------



## Akkó (2012 Március 11)

Éppen 2. osztályos írás felmérést keresek


----------



## Akkó (2012 Március 11)

Sajnos még én is kezdő vagyok itt, segíteni még nem tudok senkinek


----------



## deservevictory (2012 Március 11)

*Homokba írtam minden mondatom, 
Zápor elmossa: ne fájjon nagyon, 
Letörli a szél: ne fájjon nagyon, 
Homokba írtam minden mondatom.*

(Reményik Sándor)


----------



## nokerli (2012 Március 11)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen


----------



## nokerli (2012 Március 11)

Sajnos kiírja, hogy nem rendelkezem hozzáféréssel ehhez az oldalhoz


----------



## nokerli (2012 Március 11)

Sziasztok
Keresem 6 osztályos felméréseket keresek


----------



## nokerli (2012 Március 11)

Nagyon jó, hogy létezik ez az oldal!!!


----------



## nokerli (2012 Március 11)

Sok hasznos dolog van itt.


----------



## nokerli (2012 Március 11)

Remélem ezek a hozzászólások számítanak bele a 20-ba


----------



## nokerli (2012 Március 11)

Sajnos még én is kezdő vagyok itt, segíteni még nem tudok senkinek


----------



## nokerli (2012 Március 11)

témazáró feladatlapokat keresek 8. osztályos


----------



## kubota (2012 Március 11)

- Honvéd! Maga milyen lépéseket tenne ha a támadója késsel fenyegetné?
- Őrmester úrnak jelentem, nagyokat!


----------



## torpicsek (2012 Március 11)

A tanárnéni matekórán megkérdezi Mórickától.
- Móricka, ha apukád 40 éves, anyukád meg 35, mennyi összesen a kettő?
- 70 - válaszolja Móricka.
- Már miért lenne 70? - kérdi a tanárnéni.
- Mert anyu mindig letagad 5 évet.


----------



## torpicsek (2012 Március 11)

Hogy tanítja a varázsló úszni a pókot?

- Hókusz, pók ússz!


----------



## torpicsek (2012 Március 11)

-Mi a vécés néni kedvenc regénye?****

-Üvöltő szelek.****


----------



## torpicsek (2012 Március 11)

A férj hazamegy a vadászatból, és a felesége kérdi, hogy van-e valami.
Mire a férj:
- Képzeld, elejtettem egy nyulat.
- Na és? Hol van? - kérdi a feleség.
- Mondom, hogy elejtettem!


----------



## torpicsek (2012 Március 11)

‎- Látom üres a poharad. Kérsz még egyet? 
- Dehogy kérek! Mi a francot kezdjek két üres pohárral?!


----------



## torpicsek (2012 Március 11)

Visszavennének egy revolvert?
- Miért, nem működik?
- Nem tudom, de most telefonáltak, hogy az anyósomat elütötte egy autó.


----------



## torpicsek (2012 Március 11)

Mi az: sárga és kettő fekete pötty van rajta? 
C-vitamin napszemüvegben.


----------



## torpicsek (2012 Március 11)

Apróhirdetés!
Egy férfi felad egy hirdetést: "Feleséget keresek!"
Másnap kap száz levelet, mindegyikben ez áll: "Mit szólna az enyémhez?"


----------



## torpicsek (2012 Március 11)

A szőke nő küld egy SMS-t a férjének:
- Drágám, itthon hagytad a telefonod!


----------



## torpicsek (2012 Március 11)

A szőke nő küld egy SMS-t a férjének:
- Drágám, itthon hagytad a telefonod!


----------



## torpicsek (2012 Március 11)

Egy kisszög és egy nagyszög utazik a buszon. A kisszög átadja a helyét a nagyszögnek, mire a nagyszög megveregeti a kisszög vállát:
- Derékszög.


----------



## torpicsek (2012 Március 11)

Egy kisszög és egy nagyszög utazik a buszon. A kisszög átadja a helyét a nagyszögnek, mire a nagyszög megveregeti a kisszög vállát:
- Derékszög.


----------



## torpicsek (2012 Március 11)

Két rendőr beszélget.
- A sógorom egy fióküzletet vezet. - mondja az egyik.
- Rossz üzlet lehet. - teszi hozzá a másik.
- Miért?
- Ki a fene vesz fiókokat?


----------



## torpicsek (2012 Március 11)

Két rendőr beszélget.
- A sógorom egy fióküzletet vezet. - mondja az egyik.
- Rossz üzlet lehet. - teszi hozzá a másik.
- Miért?
- Ki a fene vesz fiókokat?


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

annyi kreatív dolog van de nem tudom megnézni, hiába vagyok rég tag


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

türelmetlenül várom h megnézhessem a remekműveket, tetszik nekem is a gyöngyfűzés


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

sziasztok. nekem rengeteg hobbym van, amit épp űzök az a quilling- papir tekerés


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

pontosabba ékszereket készitek


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

olya jó cimek, de szeretném ha belekukkinthatnék


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

a kiváncsiság nagyon furdal, szakadatlan írom a hozzászólásokat


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

Halihó!

Tetszenek a viccek! Klassz! Annyira belemerültem hogy azt is Elfelejtettem miért vagyok itt!


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

nekem bevált a Micimackós sorozat


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

A rendőrösek a legjobbak!  
Sajnos nekem egy sincsen....... Valamivel egyszerűbb dolgom lenne. -


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

mind-mind érdekességek


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

engem érdekelne Gecse Klári


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

Van itt valaki akivel lehetne üzenetet váltani? Elég idétlennek érzem magam hogy saját szórakoztatásomra irogatok..........
Na de sebaj! 20 hozzászólás és 48 óra!


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

Egyébként azért szeretnék tag lenni, mert nagyon sok téma van ami érdekel. Ezotéria ügyben  leginkább. De érdekel még a lugosítás is.


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

én is napközibe tanítok, ha sikerült a 20 hozzászólás szivesen megosztom az ötleteimet


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

Még a végén megtanulom a telefonom billentyűzetét kezelni félre ütés nélkül. Ez is egy plussz dolog! De lehet hogy megpróbálok viccekben tovább menni!


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

én csak nézelődöm, de annyi érdekesség találok, gratulálok mindenkinek


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

Az alábbi válaszok mindegyike az amerikai KRESZ vizsgákon hangzott el - Kérdés: Ha egy vak ember megy át az úton, elsőbbséget ad neki?- Válasz: Minek?Úgysem látja a rendszámomat. - Kérdés: Egy egyenrangú kereszteződésben, ha mind a négy irányból egy-egy autó érkezik, kinek van elsőbbsége?- Válasz: Annak a kisteherautónak, amelynek a műszerfalán egy puska van, és az autó hátuljára egy matrica látható ezzel a felirattal: "Nem az autóbalesetek ölik meg az embereket. Én." - Kérdés: Ha ködben autózik, mit használ?- Válasz: Kölcsönautót. - Kérdés: Milyen problémával kell szembenéznie, ha ittas vezetés miatt letartóztatják?- Válasz: Legközelebb gyorsabban kell hajtanom. - Kérdés: Milyen életmódváltozással jár, ha elveszik a jogosítványát?- Válasz: Jogosítvány nélkül kell vezetnem. - Kérdés: Hogyan tud leküzdeni egy kemény forgalmi dugót?- Válasz: Töltött fegyvert hordok magammal. - Kérdés: Milyen fontos dolgot kell végrehajtani ha Önt előzik, vagy ha Ön előz?- Válasz: Ha jól néz ki a másik vezető, akkor integetek neki. - Kérdés: Mi a különbség egy piros és egy sárga lámpajelzés között?- Válasz: A szín.


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

elnézést kérek a hejtelen írás miatt, most vettem észre


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

- Jean, milyen magasan repült a vadkacsa, amit ez előbb lelőttem?- Körülbelül 200 méter magasan, uram. - Máskor nem pazarolom a lőszert. Ha olyan magasról leesik, úgyis megdöglik.


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

- Jean, dugja be a tehén farkát a konnektorba! 
- Minek, uram?
- Forralt tejet akarok inni.


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

- Jean, dugja be a tehén farkát a konnektorba! 
- Minek, uram?
- Forralt tejet akarok inni.


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

Jean, átmegyek a bácsikámhoz.
- De uram, az eső szakad odakint. 
- Nem baj, Jean, azt mondta az öreg, hogy akkor menjek, amikor jól esik.


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

nagyon jó ez a számos játék


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

Két autós beszélget: - Képzeld, pár nappal ezelőtt megbüntetett a rendőr kétezer forintra, mert nem a látási viszonyoknak megfelelően közlekedtem. - Miért, mit nem láttál?- A rendőrt.


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

Egy férfi száguldozik az új autójával. 
A rendőr megállítja: - Nem olvasta a sebességkorlátozásra vonatkozó táblát?
- Micsoda? Olvasni ilyen sebesség mellett?


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

A piros lámpánál fékez egy motor, majd eldől. 
Egy autós észreveszi és megszólal: - Segíthetek, uram?
- Nem, köszönöm. Tudja, csak a feleségem hagyott el. 
- Az még nem ok arra, hogy a piros lámpánál felboruljon. 
- Dehogyisnem! Elvitte magával az oldalkocsit.


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

A piros lámpánál fékez egy motor, majd eldől. 
Egy autós észreveszi és megszólal: - Segíthetek, uram?
- Nem, köszönöm. Tudja, csak a feleségem hagyott el. 
- Az még nem ok arra, hogy a piros lámpánál felboruljon. 
- Dehogyisnem! Elvitte magával az oldalkocsit.


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

hát te csipkebogyó szenzációs mennyi jó mindenről tudsz informálni minket


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

A parkolóban egy kocsijához igyekvő nő észreveszi, hogy egy autó vezető nélkül gurulni kezd. Szokatlan lélekjelenléttel kinyitja a kocsi ajtaját, beugrik és behúzza a kéziféket. Amikor kiszáll, észreveszi, hogy egy férfi áll a kocsi mellett. - Gurult, de megállítottam - jelenti ki büszkén a nő. - Tudom - válaszol a férfi -, én toltam.


----------



## Pupáker (2012 Március 11)

Micsoda fatális tévedés! - mondta a lótetű és tovább húzta a szekeret.


----------



## Pupáker (2012 Március 11)

Mit mond a csiga, amikor berepül az ablakon?
???
Helló!


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

A villamoson egy idős néni megszólít egy gyereket: - Nem akarod átadni a helyedet, kisfiam?- Nem! - Miért?- Mert a múltkor is átadtam, és egy nálam sokkal fiatalabb gyereket ültettek a helyemre.


----------



## Pupáker (2012 Március 11)

Ismertek a szellemes faviccet?
???
Szellem van a fa mögött!


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

??????? Mit mond? Szia Pupáker!


----------



## Pupáker (2012 Március 11)

Kicsi, zöld és követ eszik?
???
Kicsi zöld kőevő!


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

- Melyik a legrövidebb út a pályaudvarra?- Azt én nem tudom. - Hogyhogy nem tudja?- Mert én kérem taxisofőr vagyok.


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

nagyon jó, a Bob mester beillik a mesterségek témája közé


----------



## Pupáker (2012 Március 11)

Mi az: kicsi, zöld és homokot eszik?
???
Kicsi, zöld kőevő diétázik.


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

Thomas a fiúk kedvence


----------



## Pupáker (2012 Március 11)

Tegnap meghalt Chuck Norris!


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

Mikor van abszolút hideg?
???????
-Amikor a jegesmedve még szivatóval sem indul. 
- Amikor a családfát is eltüzelik. 
- Amikor a sertésbőrkesztyű libabőrös lesz. 
- Amikor az embernek ajkára fagy a mosoly. 
- Amikor a műfogsor vacog a pohárban.


----------



## Pupáker (2012 Március 11)

De ma már jobban van!


----------



## bmono (2012 Március 11)

nagyon ötletes, gratulálok a gyűjtögetőknek és főleg hogy megosztották


----------



## SzmKrisztina (2012 Március 11)

Mikor van abszolút hideg?
- Amikor a jegesmedve még szivatóval sem indul. 
- Amikor a családfát is eltüzelik. 
- Amikor a sertésbőrkesztyű libabőrös lesz. 
- Amikor az embernek ajkára fagy a mosoly. 
- Amikor a műfogsor vacog a pohárban.


----------



## Pupáker (2012 Március 11)

– Székelybácsi, mit szólt a család a maga új hallókészülékéhez? 
– Nem beszéltem még nekik róla, de azóta már kétszer átírtam a végrendeletemet.


----------



## Pupáker (2012 Március 11)

Magyar csávó román csajszit vesz feleségül, és a nászéjszaka előtt tanácsokat kap az apjától: – Fiam, amikor a menyasszonnyal az ajtó elé érsz, kapd ölbe, hogy lássa, a magyar az erős. Bemész a szobába, becsmérlően dobd az ágyra, hogy lássa, a magyar az büszke. Levetkőzöl, hogy lássa, a magyar az szép is! Aztán tovább tudod. – Jól van, papa – mondja a fickó. 

Másnap a papa kérdi: – Na, micsináltál az este? A fiú: – Ölbekaptam az ajtó előtt, hogy lássa, a magyar az erős. Becsmérlően ledobtam az ágyra, hogy lássa, a magyar büszke, levetkőztem, hogy lássa, a magyar az szép is, és aztán ott előtte maszturbáltam. A papa: – Miiiicsodaaaa!? Megbolondultál? Miért? – Hogy lássa meg, a magyar az független és autonóm!


----------



## Pupáker (2012 Március 11)

Székelybácsit megállítja a rendőr: 
– Jó napot! Mit visz maga ezen a szekéren? 
– Hát Banánlét! 
– Az meg micsoda? Megkóstolhatom? 
– Hát persze! 
(Kutty-kutty...) – Dehát ez olyan mint a húgy!! 
– Tudom! Gyí Banán, gyí!


----------



## Pupáker (2012 Március 11)

Két nagyon-nagyon részeg székelybácsi ül egy tó partján. 
– Te, jön föl a Hold! – mondja az egyik. 
– Méééér. Azt is ittunk?


----------



## Pupáker (2012 Március 11)

Stirlitz benyit Müller irodájába. Egyenest odaáll Müller elé, és azt mondja neki:
"Obergruppenführer, nem állna be a Szovjet hírszerzéshez? Jó a fizetés!"
Müller megdöbbenve mered Stirlitzre, aki folytatja:
"Bocsánat, nincs egy aszpirinje?"
Stirlitz tudta, hogy az emberek csak a beszélgetések végére emlékeznek.


----------



## Pupáker (2012 Március 11)

- Letartóztatom - gondolta Müller.
- Lelövöm - gondolta Stirlitz.
- Csütörtök - gondolta a pisztoly.


----------



## Hilda44 (2012 Március 11)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## lacabatya123 (2012 Március 12)

0


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

jó


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

jóó


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

hungária??


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

tetszik


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

jóóó


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

örök


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

smokie, magyarul Toronráli


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

sztem jó


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

ok


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

jó


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

super


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

torontáli istván


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

jó összeállitás


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

ismerős. örökzöld


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

super


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

jók


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

jó


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

super


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

super jó


----------



## kozsa58 (2012 Március 12)

szép


----------



## deservevictory (2012 Március 12)

És most döbbenek rá, hogy nehéz 20 ÉRTELMES hozzászólást összehoznom, de próbálkozom  Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## deservevictory (2012 Március 12)

már csak 8...


----------



## deservevictory (2012 Március 12)

...7...


----------



## deservevictory (2012 Március 12)

....6...


----------



## deservevictory (2012 Március 12)

...5...


----------



## deservevictory (2012 Március 12)

...4...


----------



## deservevictory (2012 Március 12)

...3...


----------



## deservevictory (2012 Március 12)

...2...


----------



## deservevictory (2012 Március 12)

...1! :d


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 12)

*Jelentett elem*

Ancsika73 is bejelentette ezt az elemet.

A bejelentés oka:


> abc


----------



## Emi85 (2012 Március 12)

Visszaszámlálás: 3


----------



## Emi85 (2012 Március 12)

2


----------



## Emi85 (2012 Március 12)

És ez az utolsó (egyelőre)


----------



## biborvörös (2012 Március 12)

Vinky19 írta:


> Vannak barátaim, mégis magányos vagyok.
> Vannak szép napjaim, mégis boldogtalan vagyok.
> Vannak, akik támogatnak, mégis árvának érzem magam.
> 
> Nem értem a szövegét, de érzem, hogy jó lehet, mert valahol megérintett.



Tetszett az idézet


----------



## biborvörös (2012 Március 12)

bbkinga írta:


> sziasztok
> miért nem tudok letölteni semmit?



Szerintem nincs meg a 20 hozzá szólásod


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

"élni vagy élni hagyni ><"


----------



## SwallowSteve60 (2012 Március 12)

Belebonyolódtam a 20 hozzászólásba, pedig már vagy 3 órája próbálom.


----------



## SwallowSteve60 (2012 Március 12)

Idáig próbálkoztam a Vendégkönyvvel is, de nem nagyon akar a nevem alatt szaporodni az üzenetek száma (ill. néha igen, csak azt nem tudom, hogy csináltam).


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

Nem akartam,hogy úgy fessen mintha csak a letöltések miatt regiztem volna de vannak olyan kedvenceim amiket sehol máshol nem lelek csk itt.


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

kellenek a hozzászólások giitár ><


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

asd!


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

asd!!


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

gitárassd!!!


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

derosszez DD


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

neszóljatokbeezért


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

ennekmostmiértelmevan?


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

namind1folytassuk,. asdasd


----------



## SwallowSteve60 (2012 Március 12)

A Vendégkönyvnél van valami 'Jelentés' is, azzal szaporodik.


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

márnemsokvan!


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

megpróbálom  köszi D


----------



## SwallowSteve60 (2012 Március 12)

Csak még nem tudom, az mire való. Majd kiderül.


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

kiderül


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

öööö a vendégkönyv holvan?


----------



## SwallowSteve60 (2012 Március 12)

De ezen az oldalon úgy tűnik halad.


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

nemvagyok én ennyire profi. o


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

meghát nem is ismerem az oldalt.. :'D


----------



## SwallowSteve60 (2012 Március 12)

Vezérlőpult - Profil


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

mégpáréskész ><


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

megvan . de nem érzékelek változást.. :Ss


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

nanembaj mindjárt kész :333


----------



## imprenza (2012 Március 12)

meeeeeeegvan. faaaain DDD


----------



## SwallowSteve60 (2012 Március 12)

Már túl vagyok a felén!


----------



## SwallowSteve60 (2012 Március 12)

Már régóta terveztem regisztrálni, mert sűrűn találok hasznos dolgokat.


----------



## SwallowSteve60 (2012 Március 12)

Ráadásul én is tudnék másnak segíteni.


----------



## SwallowSteve60 (2012 Március 12)

Majd még arra kell rájönnöm, hogy lehet csatolni/feltölteni anyagot.


----------



## SwallowSteve60 (2012 Március 12)

Másoknak hogy sikerült?


----------



## SwallowSteve60 (2012 Március 12)

Előbb-utóbb csak összejön


----------



## Edit1958 (2012 Március 12)

Sziasztok, sikeresen regisztráltam, még ismerkedem az oldallal


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

Margotzy írta:


> *Ünnepeink: MÁRCIUS 15.*
> 
> *Versek, mesék, történetek, kifestők..és minden, ami ezzel az ünneppel kapcsolatos.
> *


Köszi!


----------



## Zsoci72 (2012 Március 12)




----------



## Zsoci72 (2012 Március 12)

Ez jóóóó


----------



## Edit1958 (2012 Március 12)

Sziasztok, új vagyok itt, remélem, könnyen boldogulok majd.


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

[ http://canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25988

_Köszönöm !_


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

Nagyon jó!


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

Nagyon jók! Köszönöm!


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

[Nagyon tetszik. Ezt nem ismertem


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

Nagyon hasznos volt! Köszönöm!


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

Nagyon köszönöm!!!!


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

Nagyon hasznosnak találtam!


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

Nagyon hasznos volt!!!!


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

Nagyon hasznos volt!


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

Köszönöm! Szeged: Vadaspark


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

Nagyon hasznos!!!


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

Csemegéztem belőle! Köszönöm!


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

Felhasználom a munkámban!!!


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

Köszönöm!


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

Köszönöm a jó ötleteket!


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

Köszönöm!!!


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

Hasznos volt!


----------



## andree35 (2012 Március 12)

Már ezer hozzászólást köszöntem meg, már ezer hozzászólást írtam...régen regisztráltam...és mégsem!!!! S.O.S


----------



## sebikriszti75 (2012 Március 12)

Nem értem


----------



## sebikriszti75 (2012 Március 12)

DE miért nem?


----------



## sebikriszti75 (2012 Március 12)

Nekem sem megy!


----------



## sebikriszti75 (2012 Március 12)

Ez már hányadik?


----------



## sznejudit (2012 Március 12)

*sznejudit*

*Ismerkedj meg az angyalokkal,
lásd őket gyakran lelki szemeiddel,
mert bár láthatatlanok,
veled vannak mégis.*

*(F. de Sales)*


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

nagyon tetszik ez az oldal!


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

sziasztok! üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

Jelentkezem!!!! kiss


----------



## t.katka (2012 Március 12)

amúgy megvan a 20 hozzászólás, és a több mint 2 napos regisztráció és mégsem tudok letölteni egy könyvet az oldalról. nem tudjátok mi lehet a baj?


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

5


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

6


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

7


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

8


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

9


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

10


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

11


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

12


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

13


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

14


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

15


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

16


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

17


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

18


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

19


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

20


----------



## Bacsi100 (2012 Március 12)

21 
A biztonság kedvéért!!!


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hi!*

Hello! Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hello!*

2.


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hello!*

3.


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hello!*

4.


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

Köszi


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hello!*

5.


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hello!*

6.


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hi!*

7.


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*h*

8.


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hello!*

9.


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hello!*

10.


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hello!*

11.


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hello!*

12. \\m/


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hello!*

13.


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hello!*

14.


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hello!*

15.


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hello!*

16.


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

ennyi


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hello!*

17.


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

1 valdes


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hello!*

18.


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

2 dani alves


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hello!*

19.


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*Hello!*

20.


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

3 pique


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

4 fabregas


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

5 puyol


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

6 xavi


----------



## adf9uy (2012 Március 12)

*hi!*

\\m/


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

7 villa


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

8 iniesta


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

9 alexis


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

10 messi


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

11 thiago


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

13 pinto


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

14 mascherano


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

15 keita


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

16 sergio


----------



## Palatinus (2012 Március 12)

17 pedro


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

Azt olvastam itt lehet hozzászólásokat gyűjteni, vagy csak úgy beköszönni..., úgyhogy SZIASZTOK!!!


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

Esetleg nem akar valaki beszélgetni velem??? Mondjuk akinek még hiányzik néhány hozzászólása...


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

Ez tetszik nekem, úgyhogy elküldöm Nektek!

Kimentem az erkélyre, s mint minden este, felnéztem az égre. Atyaisten! Holdfogyatkozás! (...) Ezt nem lehet egyedül elviselni. (...) Eszembe jut barátom, akivel két hete az újholdat néztük. Csakhogy ő most Európa másik csücskében van. Mindegy, megvan a hotel száma, hívom, kapcsolják, meglepett, álmos hang: Te vagy? Mi történt? Holdfogyatkozás van, hadarom, csak annyi, hogy nézz ki az ablakon, és bocsánat, ha felébresztettelek. Leteszem a kagylót. Nem kellett volna. Hülyét csináltam magamból. Egy óra múlva csöng a telefon. Most ment le az árnyék a Holdról, mondja. Aludj jól.
Janikovszky Éva


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

Ez is elég jó...


A legtöbbször azért nem adsz szabadságot a másiknak, mert félsz, hogy elhagy, ha kötnöd kell magadhoz, akkor már elhagyott. Valójában pedig, ha már ezen gondolkozol, te már elhagytad a szívedet.
A. J. Christian


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

...

Nem megyek hozzád már évek óta
hittem így könnyebb lesz talán
de nem kudarcba fulladt minden próba
te vagy az egyetlen hiány.
Birtalan Ferenc


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

Válogatok még néhányat!


Tudod, az a legborzasztóbb, hogy nem felelsz, hogy nem tudunk beszélgetni. Ezt mindennél nehezebben bírom. (...) Ha olvaslak, hallom a hangodat. Nagyon sajátságos, de szerelmesebb vagyok beléd, mint bármikor életemben. Nem csak szeretlek. Szerelmes vagyok. Mint akkor, mikor még nem szerettük egymást ennyire, csak szimpla szerelmespár voltunk, vad erotikus erőtérben. Most minden más, erősebb, jobban kötő, de szerelem ez. Lehet, hogy soha senkinek nem tudom megmagyarázni kívüled, mert nem úgy kívánlak, nem azt, és mégis szerelem. Talán mert teljesülhetetlen, mert nem jössz, csak várlak.
Szabó Magda


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

Ó, ez kifejezetten jó!

A könnyebb utat mindig könnyebb választani, ezt hívják menekülésnek, de van egy rossz hírem: a könnyebb úton soha nem lehet olyan sikerélményeket szerezni, amelyek önbizalmat adnak.
Csernus Imre


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

Steve Jobs???

Ki kell derítened, hogy mi az, amit szeretsz. Ez ugyanúgy igaz a munkára, mint a párkapcsolatokra. A munkád tölti ki az életed jelentős részét, ezért ha igazán elégedett akarsz lenni, hinned kell benne, hogy jó munkát végzel. Ez pedig csak úgy lehetséges, ha szereted, amit csinálsz. Ha még nem találtad meg, keresd tovább, ne add fel! Mint az a szívügyekkel lenni szokott, itt is tudni fogod, hogy mikor találtad meg az igazit.
Steve Jobs


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

Ha van valami halhatatlan az emberben, az a röhögés. Onnan jön belőlünk, ahol nincs halál.
Müller Péter

...


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

Keresd meg azt az embert, aki mosolyt csal az arcodra, mert csak egyetlen mosoly kell ahhoz, hogy fantasztikussá tegyen egy rossz napot. Találd meg azt, akitől a szíved mosolyogni fog!
Paulo Coelho


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

És ha egy férfi különleges, azt hamarabb megérzed, mint gondolnád. Ösztönösen felismered, és biztos vagy benne, hogy bármi történik, soha többé nem jön még egy, aki hozzá fogható.
Nicholas Sparks


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

Egy nő mindig tudja, hogy egy férfi sokat jelent neki. Vajon a férfiak is képesek ezt megítélni?
Paulo Coelho


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

Hát ezek eddig elég értelmes hozzászólások voltak...igaz nem az én gondolataim, ...de tetszenek!


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

De jó lesz, ha egyszer beenged a rendszer! Van egy csomó klassz dolog, amit meg szeretnék itt nézni...


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

A türelem zavarba hozza a dühöngőt, és leszereli a rosszakarók ellenállását.
Charles Haddon Spurgeon


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

Nagyon sok jóravaló ember van, akik szüleiktől vagy őseiktől épp elég gonoszságot örököltek, és mégis jók maradtak. Ezt már nem tudja megvizsgálni a tudomány. A jó nevelés, az erős akarat számomra biztosabb valami, mint az öröklődés. Ami jó és helyes, azt tudjuk vagy megtanulhatjuk, és ehhez kell tartani magunkat. De hogy mi van bennünk esetleg őseink titkaiból, azt senki nem tudja pontosan. Jobb is, ha nem számolunk vele.
Hermann Hesse


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

Amit adunk, azt megsokszorozva kapjuk vissza, a legkisebb részletig is, legyen az akár gondolat, akár tett.
Napoleon Hill

Ez tényleg így van!!!


----------



## szokeiko (2012 Március 12)

Ma a 20 a kedvenc számom...


----------



## hermelin007 (2012 Március 13)

Kedves Melitta! Kulturált szép napot kívánok! Miért kell elküldeni a tagot két napig aludni, ha már 20 alkalommal hozzászólt? Talán rossz gyerek vagyok? Esetleg rám férne egy kis pihenés? Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy itt lehetek, majd pár nap múlva visszanézek - ha közben el nem felejtem...
Jóccakát!...


----------



## baricz.robert (2012 Március 13)

az én kedvenc számom a 13 na meg a 7


----------



## hermelin007 (2012 Március 13)

Csak lassan! - mert innentől kezdve 2 nap mosolyszünet jön...


----------



## dacsika (2012 Március 13)

nagyon jó


----------



## dacsika (2012 Március 13)

nagyon jó


----------



## dacsika (2012 Március 13)

nagyon jó


----------



## dacsika (2012 Március 13)

nagyon jó


----------



## dacsika (2012 Március 13)

nagyon jó


----------



## dacsika (2012 Március 13)

nagyon jó


----------



## dacsika (2012 Március 13)

nagyon jó


----------



## kocsistunde23 (2012 Március 13)

szép idézetek


----------



## Azarel (2012 Március 13)

Mindenkinek kellemes napot kivánok


----------



## Azarel (2012 Március 13)

Szeretnék feltölteni E-könyveket Magyar nyelven, tudna valaki segiteni hogyan tudom ezt megtenni? Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## borsoo29 (2012 Március 13)

Ki a Duna vizét issza, saját vizét issza vissza!  Ez értelmes hozzászólásnak számít?


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

sziasztok!szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

felmérők érdekelnek alsósoknak


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

nyelvtan tudáspróba 2.osztály


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

tud valaki 2.o. matek felmérőt/szorzótábla gyakorlásához


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

szövegértés apácais felmérő?


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

köszönök minden feltett letölthető anyagot


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

abc


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

1213


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

nem tudom mit írjak hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

2. osztályos felmérők érdekelnek jelen pillanatban


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

aki tud ilyet ossza meg


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

előre is köszi


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

eddig még egy felmérőt sem tudtam megnyitni


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

mi lehet az oka?


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

20 hozzászolás hiánya?


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

aki tudja írja meg!!!


----------



## Brazzomeister (2012 Március 13)

Ok


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

köszi


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

alig várom a belépést az oldalra


----------



## Ancsika73 (2012 Március 13)

további szép napot


----------



## Ancsipancsi_ (2012 Március 13)

Az de jó ötlet!


----------



## Ancsipancsi_ (2012 Március 13)

de jó ez az olvasókönyv!


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 13)

Ez nagyon érdekes.


----------



## Ancsipancsi_ (2012 Március 13)

Édi!


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 13)

Szerintem is.


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 13)

Ez engem is érdekel.


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 13)

Köszönöm.


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 13)

Köszönöm.


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 13)

Én nem válok.


----------



## Ancsipancsi_ (2012 Március 13)

meg engem is


----------



## Ancsipancsi_ (2012 Március 13)

Neked is sok hsz-ed van?


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 13)

Szerintem is jó ötlet.


----------



## Ancsipancsi_ (2012 Március 13)

szeretnék gyűjteni 20 hsz-t


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 13)

Ez engem is érdekel.


----------



## Ancsipancsi_ (2012 Március 13)

ezért megosztom veletek az egyik kedvenc idézetemet


----------



## Ancsipancsi_ (2012 Március 13)

non omnis moriar


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 13)

Ez jó!


----------



## Ancsipancsi_ (2012 Március 13)

köszkőcimanci


----------



## Ancsipancsi_ (2012 Március 13)

már csak 3


----------



## Ancsipancsi_ (2012 Március 13)

már csak 2


----------



## Ancsipancsi_ (2012 Március 13)

:77::77::77::77:már csak 0


----------



## Ancsipancsi_ (2012 Március 13)

ahoy!


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

köszönöm


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

akkor kezdjük a számolást


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

és már csak 17


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

vagy csak 16?


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

megy ez, már csak 15


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

és már csak 14


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

meg majd még 24 óra, és végre olvashatok , ja meg 13 üzenet


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

vagy csak 12 :-o


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

vagy 11 :-O


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

na most egy szebb mosolyjelet :-o


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

és már csak 9


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

azt hiszem hagyok párat délutánra is,talán 8 :-o


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Trükkös 
Így is lehet?


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Vinky19 írta:


> Vannak barátaim, mégis magányos vagyok.
> Vannak szép napjaim, mégis boldogtalan vagyok.
> Vannak, akik támogatnak, mégis árvának érzem magam.
> 
> Nem értem a szövegét, de érzem, hogy jó lehet, mert valahol megérintett.


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Én is szeretnék olvasni


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Minél előbb


----------



## Domino69 (2012 Március 13)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


 
20-szor benézek, az jó?


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

folytatás


----------



## porcsinrózsa (2012 Március 13)

*üdvözlet*

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## porcsinrózsa (2012 Március 13)

20 üzenet a nagyvilágba...csak úgy...


----------



## porcsinrózsa (2012 Március 13)

Üzenünk, üzengetünk...


----------



## porcsinrózsa (2012 Március 13)

Március


----------



## dragulyneberni (2012 Március 13)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## porcsinrózsa (2012 Március 13)

Lúdbőrzik nézd a tócsa,


----------



## porcsinrózsa (2012 Március 13)

vad, vidám, kamaszfiús


----------



## porcsinrózsa (2012 Március 13)

szellőkkel jár a fák alatt


----------



## porcsinrózsa (2012 Március 13)

s zajong a március.


----------



## porcsinrózsa (2012 Március 13)

A fázós rügy nem bujt ki még,


----------



## dragulyneberni (2012 Március 13)

Hatalmas segítség! Köszönöm!!!


----------



## porcsinrózsa (2012 Március 13)

hálót se sző a pók,


----------



## porcsinrózsa (2012 Március 13)

de futnak már a kiscsibék,


----------



## porcsinrózsa (2012 Március 13)

sárgás aranygolyók.


----------



## porcsinrózsa (2012 Március 13)




----------



## arongergo (2012 Március 13)

*Mi is*

Mit mondanak Jamaicán, ha elfogy a fű?
- Mi ez a sz...r zene?


----------



## porcsinrózsa (2012 Március 13)

Radnóti Miklós versei gyönyörűek.


----------



## arongergo (2012 Március 13)

Csak egy gyors hozzászólás:
hozzászólás


----------



## arongergo (2012 Március 13)

Hajrá, porcsinrózsa


----------



## arongergo (2012 Március 13)

*Grimasz*

Így lehet letiltani? ))


----------



## arongergo (2012 Március 13)

Így lehetett...


----------



## porcsinrózsa (2012 Március 13)

Március

Lúdbőrzik nézd a tócsa, vad
vidám, kamaszfiús
szellőkkel jár a fák alatt
s zajong a március.
A fázós rügy nem bujt ki még,
hálót se sző a pók, 
de futnak már a kiscsibék,
sárgás aranygolyók.


----------



## porcsinrózsa (2012 Március 13)

kiss


----------



## dragulyneberni (2012 Március 13)

Sziasztok! Még nem gyűlt össze a 20 hozzászólásom, de nagy szükségem lenne ének tervezetre, víz témakörben, nagycsoportosok számára. Aki tud, kérem segítsen nekem, mert még nem tudom megnyitni a csatolmányaitokat!
E-mail címem: [email protected]
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## dragulyneberni (2012 Március 13)

Sziasztok! Még nem gyűlt össze a 20 hozzászólásom, de nagy szükségem lenne külső világ-környezet tervezetre, víz témakörben, nagycsoportosok számára. Aki tud, kérem segítsen nekem, mert még nem tudom megnyitni a csatolmányaitokat!
E-mail címem: [email protected]
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## dragulyneberni (2012 Március 13)

Sziasztok! Még nem gyűlt össze a 20 hozzászólásom, de nagy szükségem lenne külső irodalom-anyanyelvi tervezetre, víz témakörben, nagycsoportosok számára. Aki tud, kérem segítsen nekem, mert még nem tudom megnyitni a csatolmányaitokat!
E-mail címem: [email protected]
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## dragulyneberni (2012 Március 13)

már van 8 hozzászólásom


----------



## dragulyneberni (2012 Március 13)

Sziasztok! Még nem gyűlt össze a 20 hozzászólásom, de nagy szükségem lenne tervezetekre, víz témakörben, nagycsoportosok számára. Aki tud, kérem segítsen nekem, mert még nem tudom megnyitni a csatolmányaitokat!
E-mail címem: [email protected]
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## dragulyneberni (2012 Március 13)

a nem csatolmányok (el tudtam olvasni) mindenképpen nagy segítség!
köszönet érte!


----------



## dragulyneberni (2012 Március 13)

Bocsi a hozzászólásokért
gyűjtöm, hogy 20 legyen


----------



## juci1010 (2012 Március 13)

*Szép napot...*

Mindekinek szép napot...


----------



## juci1010 (2012 Március 13)

porcsinrózsa írta:


> Március
> 
> Lúdbőrzik nézd a tócsa, vad
> vidám, kamaszfiús
> ...


 

ez tényleg nagyon szép....és igaz !


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

1


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

2


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

3


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

4


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

5


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

6


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

7


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

8


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

9


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

10


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

11


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

12


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

13


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

14


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

15


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

16


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

17


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

18


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

19


----------



## tmari28 (2012 Március 13)

20


----------



## baratkriszta (2012 Március 13)

Ez egy nagyon jó rajzfilm.


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

1


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*üzenet*

2


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

3


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

4


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

5


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

6


----------



## Csillagszem38 (2012 Március 13)

Sziasztok!
Nagyon hasznosak lennének ezek a segédanyagok, de sajnos én nem tudom megnyitni őket... Nem aktív egyik sem..


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

7


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

8


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

9


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

10


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

11


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

12


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

13


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

14


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

16


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

15


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

17


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

18


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

19


----------



## klári2721 (2012 Március 13)

*hozzászólás*

20


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

Atta Troll


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

Vuk


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

Cujo


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

Kele


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

Kockásfülű nyúl


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

Bogáncs


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

Lutra


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

Csí


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

Csutak


----------



## Liddi (2012 Március 13)

Szia Melitta!


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

Bim


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

Hú


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

Csalavári Csalavér


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

Micimackó


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

Frakk


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

Hugó


----------



## aruntei (2012 Március 13)

Elza


----------



## ditke1008 (2012 Március 13)

mazsola


----------



## ditke1008 (2012 Március 13)

menő manó


----------



## Jessygl (2012 Március 13)

A prímás egy átdorbézolt éjszaka után a temetőben ébred.
- Jájj, mennyi kereszt, há' milyen hangnemben vagyunk?


----------



## Jessygl (2012 Március 13)

Ja és Tádé.


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 13)

A moziban épp elkezdődik a film, amikor a sor közepén egy szőke nő feláll, és sűrű bocsánatkérések közepette elkezd kievickélni a sorból. Az egyik néző megkérdi tőle:
- Mi az, miért megy ki, most kezdődik a film!
- Mert pont az előbb mondták be, hogy kapcsoljuk ki a mobiltelefonokat, én meg az enyémet kint hagytam a kocsiban.


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 13)

- Miért mennek a szőke nők egyszerre 19-en moziba?
- ???
- Mert 18 alatt nem ajánlott a film...


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 13)

Az ember akkor lesz szabad, ha látja: mindennek létezik alternatívája, hiszen az élet szakadatlan választások, döntések sorozatából áll.


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 13)

Ha egy ostoba ember szégyelli, amit csinál,
mindig a kötelességére hivatkozik.


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 13)

Ha egy ostoba ember szégyelli, amit csinál,
mindig a kötelességére hivatkozik.


----------



## Jessygl (2012 Március 13)

Egy órája ülök a gép előtt, hogy 20 üzenetet kreáljak. Képtelen vagyok a semmiről üzenni.
Hallgatok egy kis Frank Zappát. Mazochista alkat vagyok.


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

már csak egy nap és talán 7 :-o


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

melyik a mazochizmus? az üzenet kreálás vagy a zenehallgatás rész ?


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

ja és bocs, hogy így ismeretlenül, de nagyon tetszett az üzented


----------



## Jessygl (2012 Március 13)

Az üzenetkreálás szadizmus. Zappa hallgatása mazochizmus.


----------



## Jessygl (2012 Március 13)

Most Ozzy önéletrajzi könyvét olvasom (újra, ha nincs már mit olvasnom, újra előveszem a kedvenceket) a könyvben ő is említést tesz Zappáról, leginkább azt, hogy sosem volt drogos.


----------



## Jessygl (2012 Március 13)

"Ne beszélj így, ez az én lovam, mondd: ez az én fiam. Gyorsabb a viharnál, gyorsabb a pillantásnál. Tiszta, mint az arany...Szeme a sötétben a hajszálat is meglátja, lába a gazellát is utoléri. A sashoz így szól: úgy suhanok, mint te. Oly könnyed, hogy kedvesednek keblén táncolhatna s még egy karcolást sem ejtene rajta. Futása oly egyenes, hogy megihatsz hátán ülve egy csésze kávét, bármily szélsebesen száguld, egy csepp sem fog kilöttyenni belőle."
(7.századi arab kézirat)


----------



## Jessygl (2012 Március 13)

Csak, mert szeretem a lovakat.


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

lovak  és közben írtál vagy 3 üzentet


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

ja és nem utolsó sorban én is letudtam még vagy kettőt


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

Ha valaki elküldené a Nélküled c. dal midijét megköszönném!


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

Üzenj még kétszer!


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

20


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

Mennyi kell még a 20-hoz?


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

14


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

O.K. Köszi


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

Jól elvagyok magammal!


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

Még mindig kell a "Nélküled"


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

Igen.


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

Jó, várok.


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

Meddig?


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

Ha valaki elküldené a Nélküled c. dal midijét megköszönném!


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

Jó, tudom.


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

Nélküled.


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

Még mindig!


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

Nélküled nélkül!


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

nekem már csak 1


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

És még most is.


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

Na végre!


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

Ez a biztos!


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

most mér meg van a 20, csak még egy napot :-( kell várni, de aztán :-o :-o :-o


----------



## firi24 (2012 Március 13)

Hol a "Nélküled" ?


----------



## rona.kriszta (2012 Március 13)

ez kinek szól ? mármint a nélküled rész ?


----------



## Adriee87 (2012 Március 13)

Sziasztok!
Igyekszem összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólásom. Van rá 2 napom. Addig olvasom azt, ami van


----------



## Adriee87 (2012 Március 13)

Kicsit nehéz még kiigazodni az oldalon.


----------



## Adriee87 (2012 Március 13)

Adriee87 írta:


> Kicsit nehéz még kiigazodni az oldalon.



De úgy látom, ez már másoknak is feltűnt.


----------



## sz.zsazsa60 (2012 Március 14)

Üdvözlök mindenkit ! Nem tudom miről irjak igy hirtelen.


----------



## borsoo29 (2012 Március 14)

Én vagyok a Holuba!


----------



## robert001 (2012 Március 14)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsj1GXa6z0M


----------



## robert001 (2012 Március 14)

nagyon jo zenekar


----------



## SwallowSteve60 (2012 Március 14)

Tegnap előtt ugyan már elértem a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## SwallowSteve60 (2012 Március 14)

Illetve üzenetet. Most meg azt látom a statisztikámban, hogy hasznos üzenetem csak 5 van.


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

*nagyon jó, tetszik*

*




*​ 
*KEDVES FÓRUMOZÓK!*​ 


*A mai nappal lezártuk a KOTTÁK - Akkordok - FELTÖLTÉSEK nevű topikot.*
*A tartalom természetesen marad, ugyanúgy kereshető, csak feltölteni oda már nem tudtok.*​ 

*Helyette nyitottuk a KOTTÁK - Akkordok - FELTÖLTÉSEK 2012 címűt, a már megszokott szabályok szerint.*​ 

*Feltöltés előtt lehetőleg keressetek rá, nem szerepel-e már fenn, a duplikáció elkerülése végett! *
*Egy hozzászólás max. 2 csatolást tartalmazzon, **és a címsort minden esetben töltsétek ki, hogy kereshetővé válhasson!*
*Köszönjük!*​ 

*Érezzétek jól magatokat! *
*Kellemes időtöltést és sok jó zenét kívánunk!

*​[/quote]nagyon jó :..:


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

jó volt a mese


kestabacsi írta:


> Itt a vége fuss el véle
> 
> 52.zip
> 
> ...


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

jó volna már valóban meglátni a kottákat


bings írta:


> _*Könyv címe: Classical Guitar Scores ( Gitár kotta)
> Formátum: pdf
> 
> Több száz gitár kotta található benne!
> ...


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

hogyan lehet állandó tag lenni


kisbenedekernone írta:


> A rózsbokor teteje-t nem találtam semilyen kiadványban, most hallásból kottáztam le, a szöveget pedig a net-ről másoltam ki. Nézd meg, hátha tudod használni. Üdv. Kné


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

köszönöm


Zseton113 írta:


> Idézet:
> Eredeti szerző *Mókamanó*
> 
> 
> _Kedves Fórumozók! Huszka Jenő Lili bárónő c. kottájára lenne szükségem ( Vagy Huszka Jenő: Szellő szárnyán c. válogatásra) Cserébe operakottákat tudok ajánlani! Előre is köszönöm :smile:_


----------



## pokey5 (2012 Március 14)




----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

még a kezdők is használhatják


almaa írta:


> Kérésre Nagy Gitár Könyv
> 
> http://data.hu/get/4795268/Nagy_Gitar_Konyv.zip
> 
> ...


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

köszönöm


almaa írta:


> Saját Kották 3
> Finale - Mus fájlba is.
> A Villa Negra Románca--- A Zöld Vadásznál A--- A Zöld Vadásznál B--- Alma A Fa Alatt - Csak Csak - Haragszik Az Édesanyám--- Asszony Lesz A Lányból - Hiányzik Valaki--- Asszony Lesz A Lányból--- Az Én Babám Egy Fekete Nő--- Az Utcán--- Bocsássa Meg Nekem A Világ--- Boldogság Szerelem--- Budapesten Hagytam Én A Szivem--- Én Édes Katinkám--- Esteledik - Én Vagyok A - Majd Ha Nékem - A Szegedi 1--- Esteledik - Én Vagyok A - Majd Ha Nékem - A Szegedi 2--- Fekete Szempár--- Gedeon Bácsi--- Ha Már Tavasz Van--Homokóra--- Induk A Sváb Hegyi Fogaskerekű--- Jóska Levelet Hozott A Posta 1--- Jóska Levelet Hozott A Posta 2--- Kék A Szeme--- Kis Papírhajó--- Kukorékol A Kiskakas--- Ne Sírj Anyám--- Réten Réten--- Túl A Tiszán--- Újra Itt Van--- Utoljára Küldöm Neked---Zsebkendőm 4 Sarka--- Zsebkendőm 4 Sarka - Piros Csizmát


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

köszönöm


Zseton113 írta:


> Sziasztok !
> Ha nem uncsi , még egy két szösszenet .Én nagyon örültem amikor régebben rá találtam, hátha valakinek még nincs meg....


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

köszönöm


liviarita írta:


> Az első részt sikerült feloltenem, de a második akadozik a feltöltése. Azért próbálkozom.
> 
> http://data.hu/get/4833281/Danko_Pista_Eltorott_a_hegedum_1.resz.pdf


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

köszönöm


std66 írta:


> Loreena McKennitt - The Mummer's Dance


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

köszönöm a fáradtságod


paróka írta:


> Szép Napot Mindenkinek,
> kérésre itt a dal kottája.
> Üdvözlettel:
> paróka:111:


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

egyházi zenét találok valahol


almaa írta:


> Saját Kották 8 - Keringők
> 
> "TmintTibi" Keringőket kért.
> Mivel én is nagyon szeretem, midiben szinte már mindet megcsináltam, többnek magyar dalszöveget is írtam. De ezelatt a másfél hónap alatt amikor csak kotta készítéssel foglalkoztam, nem feledkeztem el a keringőkről sem. Ezek sajátok, de a gyári könyvekből nincs időm kigyüjteni azokat amellyek ott találhtóak. A fő profilom továbbra is a Midizés, de azért kottákra is akarok szakítani időt.
> ...


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

köszönöm


sylvydo írta:


> Sziasztok
> Remélem nem duplikálok, beírtam a keresőbe, de nem talál ilyet .


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

én egyházzenei kottákat keresek


liviarita írta:


> Esetleg valakinek megvan az " Amikor az ember 60 éven túl jár" c. nóta kottája?
> Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

köszönöm


bings írta:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

köszönöm


std66 írta:


> Celtic Woman - Songbook
> 
> 
> Ave Maria
> ...


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

köszönöm


jozsihajni írta:


> köszönöm


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

köszönöm


jozsihajni írta:


> egyházi zenét találok valahol


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

köszönöm


kestabacsi írta:


> 500< kotta, 99%-ban kétkezes zongora + ének + gitártab
> PDF, néhány egyéb képfile.
> köszönöm
> 02.zip
> ...


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

köszönöm


kestabacsi írta:


> 500< kotta, 99%-ban kétkezes zongora + ének + gitártab
> PDF, néhány egyéb képfile.
> 
> 12.zip
> ...


----------



## jozsihajni (2012 Március 14)

köszönöm


kestabacsi írta:


> 500< kotta, 99%-ban kétkezes zongora + ének + gitártab
> PDF, néhány egyéb képfile.
> 
> 24.zip
> ...


----------



## donci18 (2012 Március 14)

Hello


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Március 14)

hello


----------



## lord48 (2012 Március 14)

*üdv,*



Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...



Nagy tisztelettel és szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit itt.)))


----------



## lord48 (2012 Március 14)

Szevasztok. 
Üdv mindenkinek.))


----------



## lord48 (2012 Március 14)

Verseimet töltöttem fel a Canada hun-ra talán még meg is vannak itt.)))


----------



## lord48 (2012 Március 14)

Szeretnék filmeket letölteni ...))


----------



## lord48 (2012 Március 14)

Zenéket már sokat letöltöttem innen hála a sok kedves feltöltőnek.))


----------



## lord48 (2012 Március 14)

Talán már sikerül filmeket is letöltenem.))


----------



## lord48 (2012 Március 14)

hello.))


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

*Hahó*

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Lehet, hogy sikerül végre a hozzászólás! 2


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Itt a 3.


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

Fogalmam sincs miről írjak.


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Lehet, hogy a végén sikerül? 4.


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

De már ez a 3. hozzászólásom.


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Itt egy 5-ös


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Jön a hatodik!


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

Hello rero66. Számoljunk együtt.


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

És itt a 7.


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

Hol is tartok? Talán 5?


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

6


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Szia! Eddig csak köszöngetni tudtam, de már sikerül üzengetni is!


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Nekem 9.


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Én könyveket töltenék le!


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

Gratula. Én most próbálkozok, úgy néz ki, hogy megy.


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

Szintén könyveket szeretnék letölteni.


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Végre 11


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Mobilon olvasom és elég jó !!!


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

Nekem 9.


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

ZX Reader a program neve


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

Megint csak azt tudom mondani, hogy szintén.


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Jön a 14.


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Alakul a dolog!


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

Én sima Adobe Readerrel olvasok mobilon, úgyhogy a pdf formátumú könyvek előnyben.


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

16.


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

12


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Az Adobe ingyenes vagy fizetős???


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

Ingyenes.


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Nekem konvertálnom kell a pdf-es olvasmányt!


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

Az én mobilomra az új frissítéssel fel is került alap programként, de ingyenesen frissítettem a legújabb verzióra.


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Androidos a telód?


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

Te milyen formátumban olvasod a könyveket?


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

Igen, androidos. A tied?


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Az enyém NOKIA 5800 és symbianos


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

17. Mindjárt meg is lesz a 20.


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Itt csak fizetős programot találtam adobenál!


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

Örülök hogy sikerült! Szia!


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

Gratula, hogy sikerült. Örülök, hogy valakivel beszélgetve sikerült megszerezni a kezdő hozzászólásokat. Szia!


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

Na, akkor 19.


----------



## okj (2012 Március 14)

Köszi


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

És végül 20.


----------



## okj (2012 Március 14)

köszcsi!


----------



## Andi1224 (2012 Március 14)

Na, akkor most már szétnézek máshol is.


----------



## Zolii87 (2012 Március 14)

No ez egy érdekes fórum, lesz itt letölteni való


----------



## okj (2012 Március 14)

Köszi!


----------



## rero66 (2012 Március 14)

22 nél tartok, de nem sikerül letölteni!!!!


----------



## okj (2012 Március 14)

kösz!


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 14)

Én is jelentkeznék.


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 14)

Az én korábbi hozzászólásaimat törölték. Lehet, hogy a tiedet is.


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 14)

Én is szeretném már elérni a húszat.


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 14)

Az enyém nem számol.


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 14)

Ezzel sokan vannak így.


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 14)

Én is több témát kinéztem már magamnak.


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 14)

Legyen igazad.


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 14)

Nekem talán 16.


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 14)

18.


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 14)

19.


----------



## teva78 (2012 Március 14)

Nem értem miért van erre szükség, de azt hiszem megvan.


----------



## csutkababa1 (2012 Március 14)

1


----------



## csutkababa1 (2012 Március 14)

2


----------



## csutkababa1 (2012 Március 14)

3


----------



## csutkababa1 (2012 Március 14)

4


----------



## csutkababa1 (2012 Március 14)

5


----------



## picur-dora (2012 Március 15)

itt és most ?


----------



## picur-dora (2012 Március 15)

na persze


----------



## picur-dora (2012 Március 15)

megy ez


----------



## picur-dora (2012 Március 15)

ha viszik


----------



## picur-dora (2012 Március 15)

miért ne vinnék ?


----------



## picur-dora (2012 Március 15)

nem nehéz...


----------



## picur-dora (2012 Március 15)

nem drága


----------



## picur-dora (2012 Március 15)

jó is


----------



## picur-dora (2012 Március 15)

igaz elég kicsi


----------



## picur-dora (2012 Március 15)

persze ez relatív


----------



## picur-dora (2012 Március 15)

mint a vidd ki , vagy idd ki


----------



## picur-dora (2012 Március 15)

persze ez relatív


----------



## sz.zsazsa60 (2012 Március 15)

d


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

Néhány adat rólam annak aki még nem ismer


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

van 10 havanese kutyusom


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

carlos


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

Molly (Talált Shi Tzu)


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

Hakim


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

Panka


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

Cindy


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

Lily


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

Meggie


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

Diva


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

Zuzu


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

Dömpi


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

És Hörbi a legkisebb


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

Hobbim mostanság


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

kosárlabda


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

salsa


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

a belső béke keresése


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

és az építés alatt álló házam befejezése


----------



## StataPier (2012 Március 15)

Ennyit rólam! Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## pzsr (2012 Március 15)

Nagyon sok új ötletet találtam. Köszönöm szépen mindenkinek.


----------



## pzsr (2012 Március 15)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## pzsr (2012 Március 15)

Szép napot, a munkában lévőknek(remélem kevesen vannak) jó munkát, a többieknek jó pihenést kívánok a hosszú hétvégére!


----------



## benek (2012 Március 15)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a fórumra!

Üdv, Benek


----------



## benek (2012 Március 15)

egy moziban dolgozom mert szeretem a fimeket


----------



## benek (2012 Március 15)

bocs elírtam filmeket


----------



## nagat (2012 Március 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## biggtit (2012 Március 15)

Szisztok! ez az első postom.


----------



## biggtit (2012 Március 15)

Ez egy király honlap.
Én főleg gitár kottákat keresek.


----------



## biggtit (2012 Március 15)

Amúgy meg ne idegesítsétek magatokat a politikán, olyan szép idő van.
Olvasd inkább ezt:
A csata előtt az őrmester parancsba adja, hogy mindenki fogjon ásót és ásson egy mély gödröt magának fedezékképpen.
Az egyik katona megkérdezi:
- Uram, miért kell nekünk most itt még gödröt is ásnunk?
- Azért fiam, mert ha támad az ellenség, akkor így fedezékben maradva tudunk védekezni.
- Szerintem inkább mi támadjuk meg őket, és ássanak ők gödröt...


----------



## psanyipsanyi (2012 Március 15)

Most az utolsó hozzászólástól számítva is kell 2 napot várnom?
Miért kellett ennyire nehézzé tenni?


----------



## psanyipsanyi (2012 Március 15)

Csak mert nem enged még mindig letölteni pedig már 21 üzenetem van


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

48 óra a regisztráció után el kell teljen


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

Szerintem ki fogod bírni


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

Amúgy is szép napos idő van


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

nem is itt a gép előtt kellene ülni


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

hanem kimenni, friss levegőt szívni


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

aztán mire visszaérsz már nem is lesz kedved leülni


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

amúgy még nekem is várni kell holnap estig


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

remélem kibírom


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

*Sziasztok!*

Sziasztok,

Üdv Mindenkinek! 

Jerry


----------



## Kyra001 (2012 Március 15)

Sziasztok, én csak rákerestem valamire kidobta az oldalt Google, és már akartam is letölteni


----------



## kroki68 (2012 Március 15)

Nagyon szépek az oldalon található kifestők.


----------



## Kyra001 (2012 Március 15)

Aztán kiderült hogy nem lehet, regisztrálás, 2 nap, 20 hozzászólás...
Igazából értem a lényegét


----------



## kroki68 (2012 Március 15)

Tetszik ez az oldal.


----------



## kroki68 (2012 Március 15)

Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt.


----------



## kroki68 (2012 Március 15)

Egy ismerősöm ajánlotta ez a honlapot.


----------



## kroki68 (2012 Március 15)

Máskor is el fogok ide látogatni.


----------



## kroki68 (2012 Március 15)

Remélem sok ötletet fogok itt találni.


----------



## Kyra001 (2012 Március 15)

Csak ezzekkel a topicokkal elveszti a lényegét, de azért nagyon örülök hogy valaki kitalálta ezeket a könnyitéseket.
Így hamarabb letöltöm amit akarok


----------



## kroki68 (2012 Március 15)

Szép időnk van.


----------



## Kyra001 (2012 Március 15)

Sőt ahogy olvasgatom, hogy mihez szóljak hozzá egyre jobban megtetszik az oldal


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

A pesszimista az alagútban a sötétséget látja, az optimista a fényt, a realista a vonat lámpáit, a mozdonyvezető pedig három hülyét a síneken...


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

*20*

20


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

Kiszáll az ÁNTSZ a tanyára, hogy ellenőrizzék a kutak vízminőségét.
Az öreg gazda mondja nekik, hogy bárhova bemehetnek, de a gépszín háta mögötti mezőn lévő kúthoz oda ne menjenek.
Na erre előhúzza az ellenőr az igazolványát.
- Látja ezt az igazolványt, bátyám!??? Én ezzel minden mezőgazdasági létesítmény, akármelyik részlegébe bemehetek, úgy hogy maga nem fogja megmondani nekem, hogy mit csináljak!
- Rendben van, maga tudja.
Az ÁNTSZ-es átlép a kerítésen, és eltűnik, majd kisvártatva üvöltözve sprintel visszafelé, mögötte a svájci díjnyertes tenyészbika. Láthatóan az életéért fut, de a bika minden egyes méteren teret nyer.
Az öreg azonnal eldobja a kezéből a vödröt, rohan a kerítéshez és teli torokból kiabálja:
- AZ IGAZOLVÁNYT ! MUTASSA NEKI AZ IGAZOLVÁÁÁNYT !!!


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

*19*

19


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

18


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

Agresszív kismalac a pesti utcán, 35 C meleg, dugó, tömeg...
- Ó, hogy milyen rohadt meleg van! - törölgeti a homlokát.
- Ó, hogy milyen rohadt büdös van... mindenkinek most kellett autóba ülnie és itt gyártania a szmogot...
- Ó, hogy milyen rohadt tumultus van... hát mindenkire ebben melegben jött rá a vásárlás? - átkozódik.
- Ó, bárcsak minden változna köddé...
...........
- Ó, a francba, most meg alig látni valamit... hogy milyen rohadt köd van!


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

A férj bokszmeccset néz a tévében, a felesége olvasgat mellette.
Hirtelen felkiált a férj:
- Hát ezt nem hiszem el! Még négy perc sem telt el, és máris vége!
Mire a felesége: - Aha, tudom, mit érzel...


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

Hogyan lehet víz segítségével fényt csinálni?
- Meg kell mosni az ablakot.


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

17


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

Az irodavezető úgy gondolja, tudatosítja mindenkivel, kinek tartoznak engedelmességgel. Vásárol egy "Én vagyok a főnök!" feliratú táblát, és kiszögezi az ajtajára. Mikor később visszatér az ebédszünetről, csodálkozva látja, hogy valaki egy cetlit ragasztott az ajtajára:
"Főnök, a felesége telefonált. Kéri vissza a tábláját."


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

16


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

Nő: Jó volt a szeretkezés. Most fekszünk egymás mellett, elgondolkozva
néz felfelé. Aggódom. Vajon miről gondolkozik? Biztos a
kapcsolatunkról. Ó jaj, ráncolja a homlokát. Biztos döntésre jutott.
De nem szól. Csak összeszorítja az ajkait. Mérlegel, számítgat. Biztos
végigfut az agyán, hogy már két éves a kapcsolatunk. Talán azt is
észrevette, hogy egy kicsit meghíztam. Nem szól semmit. Csak néz
felfelé szigorú arccal...

Férfi: Ott a plafonon az a légy. Mászkál. Vajon hogy a francba nem esik le?


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

15


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

14


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

Húszéves érettségi találkozóra készül az osztály. Tanakodnak, hol
ünnepeljék meg. Egyikük javasolja:
- Menjünk a Fekete Bikába, ott bomba csinos pincérnők vannak!
A többiek buzgón helyeselnek: - Remek ötlet, menjünk!
Harmincéves találkozóra készülnek, ismét gondolkodóba esnek:
- Hová menjünk, hová menjünk?
Egyiküknek eszébe jut:
- Menjünk a Fekete Bikába, ott hatalmas adagokat szolgálnak fel!
- Kitűnő ötlet, menjünk!
Negyvenéves találkozó előtt újra töprengenek, hol kéne megünnepelni.
- Menjünk a Fekete Bikába, ott kímélő ételeket is lehet rendelni!
- Hogy ez nem jutott eszünkbe! Persze, menjünk oda!
Az ötvenéves találkozó is elérkezik.
- Hát most hová menjünk?
- Menjünk a Fekete Bikába, oda kerekes székkel is simán be lehet jutni!
- Jaj, de jó, menjünk oda!
A hatvanadik évforduló előtt éppúgy tanakodnak.
- Mit gondoltok, hová menjünk?
- Menjünk a Fekete Bikába!
- Hű, de jó, ott még úgysem voltunk soha!


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

13


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 15)

)


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

A programozót elküldi a felesége a boltba:
- Vegyél margarint, és ha van tojás, akkor hozzál tízet.
Mire a férj beállít 10 margarinnal.
- Volt tojás!


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

12


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

Az öreg Kavinton bácsi vadász élményeiről mesél az unokáinak.
- Szóval, célba vettem a szarvast. A megfelelő pillanatban meghúztam a ravaszt. Oda mentem hozzá, és azon töprengtem, hogyan vigyem el. Megfogtam a két lábát és a nyakamba tettem.

… Ekkor bejönnek a szobába és szólnak az öregnek, hogy telefonja van. Az öreg befejezte a telefonálást, majd visszament a gyerekekhez…

- Na, hol is tartottam?
- Ott, hogy a két lábát a nyakadba tetted.
- Ja igen, .. és csak nyaltam, csak nyaltam...


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

Az igazgatót meglátogatja egy barátja, de csak egy szép robot-titkárnő
fogadja, aki géphangon közli:

-- A fő-nö-köm be-teg-ál-lo-mány-ban van, ha ó-hajt-ja, a-zért
ki-szol-gá-lom. Ha a jobb mel-le-met nyom-ja meg, ká-vét, ha a balt,
ak-kor teát szol-gá-lok fel.

A barátnak tetszik is a szép robotnő, kíváncsi is, és próbaképpen a
szoknyája alá nyúl, de ordítva kapja vissza a kezét.

- A lá-bam kö-zött a ce-ru-za-he-gye-zo van, e-gyéb-ként a fő-nö-köm is
e-mi-att van be-teg-ál-lo-mány-ban.


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

11


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

Nagy csörömpölést hallok a konyhából.
Mondom bemegyek már, hát látom, hogy zúzapörkölt.


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

Jó viccek


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

10


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

9


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

A hideg fogalma relatív

+ 20°C A görögök felveszik a pulóverüket (ha megtalálják azt)
+ 15°C A jamaicaiak bekapcsolják a fűtést (persze, ha van nekik).
+ 10°C Az amerikaiak reszketnek a hidegtől. Az oroszok a kiskertekben uborkát ültetnek.
+ 5°C Leheletünk már látszik. Az olasz autók felmondják a szolgálatot.
0°C Amerikában megfagy a víz. Oroszországban a víz sűrűbb lesz.
- 5°C A francia autók felmondják a szolgálatot.
- 15°C A macska ragaszkodik hozzá, hogy veled aludjon az ágyban. A norvégok előveszik a pulóverüket.
- 18°C Oslóban bekapcsolják a fűtést. Az oroszok a szezon végén utoljára utaznak a dácsára.
- 20°C Az amerikai autók nem indulnak el.
- 25°C A német autókat nem lehet indítani. A jamaicaiak kihaltak.
- 30°C A hatóságok napirendre tűzik a hontalanok kérdését. A macska a pizsamádban alszik.
- 35°C Túl hideg van ahhoz, hogy gondolkozz. A japán autókat nem lehet elindítani.
- 40°C A svéd autók felmondják a szolgálatot.
- 42°C Európában már nem működik a közlekedés. Az oroszok az utcán fagylaltoznak.
- 45°C Vannak még görögök?
- 50°C A szempillák megfagynak két pillantás között. Alaszkában a fürdőszobák kis ablakát fürdéskor bezárják.
- 60°C A fehér medvék délebbre vonulnak.
- 70°C A pokol is befagyott.
- 73°C A finnek menekítik a Mikulást Lappföldről. Az oroszok felveszik a füles sapkájukat.
- 80°C Az oroszok nem veszik le a kesztyűjüket még a vodka pohárba öntésekor sem.
- 114°C Az alkohol megfagy. Az oroszok irtó dühösek.


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

8


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

7


----------



## pamacsek (2012 Március 15)

- Drágám, hol a tea?
- Jaj, ti férfiak! Soha nem találtok meg semmit! A tea a gyógyszeres fiókban van, a kakaósdobozban, amire az van írva hogy "só"


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

6


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

5


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

4


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

3


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

2


----------



## jerry24 (2012 Március 15)

1 
És már csak 48 óra!


----------



## Kozeli (2012 Március 15)

Még kell pár...


----------



## Kyra001 (2012 Március 15)

Család sétál a parkban.
- Nézd, Apu! Ott van a távolban egy nagy piros L betű! - kiált föl izgatottan a gyerek.
- Nem nézem. - feleli mogorván a szigorú apa.
Erre az asszony dühösen felcsattan:
- Igazán lehetnél vele egy kicsit L-néző...


----------



## Kyra001 (2012 Március 15)

A férj hazaér a munkából. Levágja magát a tv elé és odaszól a feleségének:
- Hozz egy sört, mielőtt elkezdődik!
Az asszony hozza a sört, a férj kis idő múlva újra szól:
- Hozz gyorsan még egy sört, mielőtt elkezdődik!
Az asszony nem érti, de azért hozza. Tíz perc múlva a férj újra:
... - Hozd gyorsan a következőt, mert most már tényleg mindjárt kezdődik!
Az asszony kiborul és elkezd üvölteni:
- Mi van te mocskos állat?! Ma este ennyi telik tőled? Ülsz a tv előtt, vedeled a sört, te utolsó senkiházi lusta állat! Te mocskos disznó, teee...
Mire a férj szomorúan:
- Na basszus, elkezdődött....


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

jelen vagyok, hozzászolok.


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

Kyra001 írta:


> A férj hazaér a munkából. Levágja magát a tv elé és odaszól a feleségének:
> - Hozz egy sört, mielőtt elkezdődik!
> Az asszony hozza a sört, a férj kis idő múlva újra szól:
> - Hozz gyorsan még egy sört, mielőtt elkezdődik!
> ...



ez jo


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

jerry24 írta:


> 1
> És már csak 48 óra!



én ekkor
Regisztrált:: May 2009

és most találtam vissza


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

nem irok semmit


----------



## borsoo29 (2012 Március 15)

Kérek szépen egy pohár vizet, mert olyan éhes vagyok, hogy még azt sem tudom hol alszom!


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

amugy 20 hozzászolásnak mi értelme?


----------



## Kyra001 (2012 Március 15)

Utas: bájbájvan-ba szeretnék utazni!!!
Ügyintéző: ????
Utas: BÁJBÁJVAN-ba!!!
Ügyintéző kollégák segítsége, akciós lapok hosszas nézegetése után: ja hogy BIBIONE-be..


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

de tényleg kérdem nem értem


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

és még akciosan kell irnom 14et


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

nem vagyok grafomán alkat


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

hány forumba irtam én 20 hozzászolást? jesszusom egyik sincs sehol már...


----------



## Kyra001 (2012 Március 15)

nane írta:


> amugy 20 hozzászolásnak mi értelme?



Én sem láttom így az értelmét a 20 hozzászolásnak, mert ezek amiket ide írunk meg a játékokba nem értelmes, talán így ösztönöznek az aktiv hozzászóláshoz


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

mindjuk hiogy 2009 májusátol irtam volna napi egyet,már én lennék a hajoskapitány


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

Kyra001 írta:


> Én sem láttom így az értelmét a 20 hozzászolásnak, mert ezek amiket ide írunk meg a játékokba nem értelmes, talán így ösztönöznek az aktiv hozzászóláshoz


azon kivül hogy növeled az adatbázis méretét, nem lesz értelme....


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

Kyra001 írta:


> Én sem láttom így az értelmét a 20 hozzászolásnak, mert ezek amiket ide írunk meg a játékokba nem értelmes, talán így ösztönöznek az aktiv hozzászóláshoz


az a két hozzászolásra amit irtam talán a legaktivabb...

de értelme nem sok.


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 15)

Kohn és Grün találkoznak:
- Hogy vagy, barátom?
- Rettenetes az életem....Képzeld el, havi húszezret fizetek egy vacak albérleti lakásért, és még csak nőt sem vihetek fel.
- Na, akkor akár kezet foghatunk!
- Ne beszélj....Hiszen háromszobás öröklakásod van.
- Ez igaz... Meg egy feleségem!


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 15)

Mondja, mennyiért festené ki a lakásomat?- kérdezi Kohn
- 50.000 forintért.
- És ha én is segítenék önnek?
- Akkor 100.000-ért.


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 15)

Két szőke nő beszélget:
- Holnap van a barátom születésnapja, és nem tudom, mit vegyek neki? - mondja az egyik.
- Hát vegyél neki egy könyvet! - javasolja a barátnője.
- Ugyan már, könyve az van már neki!


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 15)

A tanító néni a rendőr gyerekéhez:
- Pistike, az volt a feladat, hogyha valaki öt kilométert tesz meg gyalog, egy óra alatt, akkor mennyi időre van szüksége 18 kilométer megtételéhez! Miért nem csináltad meg a leckét?
- A papám segít benne, de még mindig úton van.


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 15)

Zsúfolt metrókocsiban egy csinos nő odaszól a mögötte álló férfinak:
- Uram, ha még egyszer hozzám nyomja a micsodáját, feljelentem zaklatásért!
- Ugyan hölgyem, csak a fizetésem van a zsebemben, az ért magához, nem én! - feleli a férfi.
- Jó kis munkahelye lehet, mert ahogy éreztem, az elmúlt tíz percben háromszor kapott fizetésemelést!


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 15)

- Édes kicsim! Kedves kis kincsem... Cuncimókusom!
- Na mit akarsz Mari? - kérdi a férj.
- Tőled semmit, a kutyához szóltam!


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 15)

- Nem vagyok teljesen biztos - mondja az orvos a betegnek - csak
feltételezem panaszainak az okát. Valószínűleg az alkohol a hibás.
A páciens megértően elvigyorodik.
- Semmi baj, dokikám. Ez velem is előfordul. Majd eljövök újra, ha józan lesz.


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 15)

Te Kohn, hallottad, hogy a Grün kórházban van?
- Ne mondd, hiszen tegnap láttam egy szőke
bombázóval!
- Éppen ezért! A felesége is látta...


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 15)

A szőke nő mondja a barátjának:
- Nagyon kíváncsi vagyok a jövőmre. Szeretnék elmenni egy jósnőhöz, csak nem tudom, hogy tenyérjós, vagy gondolatolvasó legyen-e.
- Szerintem tenyérjós, mert tenyered, az van...


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 15)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst.
- Meg kell önt büntetnem, mert ez egyirányú utca.
- Rendben van, kifizetem a büntetést, aztán megfordulok.
- Itt nem lehet megfordulni.
- Akkor tolatok majd.
- Tolatni sem szabad.
- Akkor itt hagyom a kocsit.
- Csakhogy itt tilos a parkolás.
- Rendben van, akkor beszéljük meg, mennyit ad a kocsimért...


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 15)

Két szőke nő nézelődik a Louvre-ban, és megállnak egy egyiptomi múmia előtt.
- Szerinted mit jelent az, hogy 1437. AV. B.C.? - kérdi az egyik.
- Biztosan annak a rendszáma, aki elütötte.


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 15)

- Asszonyom, mondták már magának, hogy Ön a világ legszebb nője?
- Még nem.
- Gondoltam...


----------



## frobbye (2012 Március 15)

Hazaérve mondja az asszony a férjének:
- Most jövök a szépségszalonból.
- Zárva volt?


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

12 egyel nött


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

frobbye írta:


> - Asszonyom, mondták már magának, hogy Ön a világ legszebb nője?
> - Még nem.
> - Gondoltam...


ez jo


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

15


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

de ha irom hogy 16 az igaz


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

és már csak 3 kell


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

2


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

1


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

0 hurrá


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

21


----------



## nane (2012 Március 15)

22


----------



## Komló (2012 Március 15)

Regisztráció sikerült.


----------



## joni5 (2012 Március 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## joni5 (2012 Március 16)

2


----------



## joni5 (2012 Március 16)

3


----------



## joni5 (2012 Március 16)

4


----------



## joni5 (2012 Március 16)

5.


----------



## sz.zsazsa60 (2012 Március 16)

nm


----------



## eriander (2012 Március 16)

kutyafülű madarak


----------



## gerguson (2012 Március 16)

Kösz)


----------



## eriander (2012 Március 16)

11


----------



## eriander (2012 Március 16)

*Hány az óra Vekker úr?*

Megvan-e már a húsz?


----------



## eriander (2012 Március 16)

halló, halló, meddig kell még várni?


----------



## eriander (2012 Március 16)

*Ki számolja ezt?*

A portál programja számolja?


----------



## eriander (2012 Március 16)

Jó így beszélgetni a semmiről senkivel...


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

Hello!


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

1. hozzászólásom


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

2


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

3


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

4


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

5


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

6


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

7


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

8


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

9


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

10


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

11


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

12


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

13


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

14


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

15


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

16


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

17


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

18


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

19


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

20


----------



## Orange55 (2012 Március 16)

ráadás


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

Egy?


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

2


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

Iii


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

oooo


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

\\\\\


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

Iiiix


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

.......


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

&


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

9


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

100/10


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

/| /|


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

1100


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

Xiiv


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

14


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

.


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

tizen6


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

+1


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

-- oo


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

18+


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

Csak nem???


----------



## ketutem (2012 Március 17)

De!!!


----------



## Gelly (2012 Március 17)

*Kérésre*

Küldöm,had szóljon!


----------



## Gelly (2012 Március 17)

Bocs,még úgy látom nem csatolhatok:-(


----------



## Gelly (2012 Március 17)

Ez lessz a jövő?Vagy már az csak én maradtam el?


----------



## asthar (2012 Március 17)

A világegyetem átmérője kb.90 milliárd fényév.


----------



## Gelly (2012 Március 17)

Ezt is kevesen ismerik már


----------



## Gelly (2012 Március 17)

Mióta keresem!? Kttintottam a köszire is


----------



## Gelly (2012 Március 17)

Szerintem is!


----------



## Gelly (2012 Március 17)

Szuper!


----------



## Gelly (2012 Március 17)

Végre valami más, a mulatósban!


----------



## asthar (2012 Március 17)

De ebből mi csak kb.13 milliárd fényévet látunk.


----------



## asthar (2012 Március 17)

^_^


----------



## Gelly (2012 Március 17)

Szupi!


----------



## Gelly (2012 Március 17)

Hello!
Akadozott nekem is,lehet hogy a kiterjesztéssel van a baj!?


----------



## Gelly (2012 Március 17)

Bughy írta:


> _Boogie Woogie_
> _Szentjános bogár- zongora midik szünetre_


 
Hasznos! Köszi!


----------



## Gelly (2012 Március 17)

Igaz!


----------



## Gelly (2012 Március 17)

carlo74 írta:


> Köszönöm szépen.
> 
> De már megcsinálgattam, szöveget is írtam bele. A takk nem stimmel hozzá, de hát ez van. Sztem jobb lett, mint a guglis verzió.


 
Király lett!


----------



## Gelly (2012 Március 17)

zsigi1978 írta:


> Full instrumental kicist mélyebb Overdrive gitárral


 
Hali!
Ezeket a nótákat,milyen modulon csinálod?


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

+1


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

-17


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

-15


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

q


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

e


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

r


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

t


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

z


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

u


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

i


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

o


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

p


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

a


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

:9:


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

:,,:


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

:!:


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

:nobeer:


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

:idea:


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

:222::23:\\m/


----------



## kov.zol (2012 Március 17)

:777:


----------



## Gelly (2012 Március 17)

Sziasztok!

Nótártól,a jaj de cuki,nincs meg valakinek midi-ben?

Köszi előre is!


----------



## Gelly (2012 Március 17)

zsigi1978 írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Reason-el dolgozom és hál a kozmosznak találtam hozzá egy nagycsomó ReFill fájlt


 
Le a kalappal!


----------



## timol101 (2012 Március 17)

szep klaszikus rock Angel Don't Cry-Toto


----------



## timol101 (2012 Március 17)

régi szep idok zeneje a diskokban:Bay City Rollers - Megamix


----------



## timol101 (2012 Március 17)

Ofra Haza - Hanukkah Medley on Kid's show
kár hogy meghalt szegény !


----------



## Andibaba76 (2012 Március 17)




----------



## Andibaba76 (2012 Március 17)

7


----------



## Andibaba76 (2012 Március 17)

8


----------



## Andibaba76 (2012 Március 17)

9


----------



## Andibaba76 (2012 Március 17)

van v.ki Nyíregyházáról?


----------



## Andibaba76 (2012 Március 17)

gyermekeim számára szeretnék majd tölteni


----------



## Andibaba76 (2012 Március 17)

12


----------



## Andibaba76 (2012 Március 17)

13, /szerencsés/


----------



## Andibaba76 (2012 Március 17)

14


----------



## Andibaba76 (2012 Március 17)

15


----------



## Andibaba76 (2012 Március 17)

16


----------



## Andibaba76 (2012 Március 17)

17


----------



## Andibaba76 (2012 Március 17)

18


----------



## Andibaba76 (2012 Március 17)

19


----------



## Andibaba76 (2012 Március 17)




----------



## Andibaba76 (2012 Március 17)

+1


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

Köszönöm


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

Nincs Mit


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

ez király


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

nagyon jók


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

myaudio mediabok


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

A gyűrű mely a nő ujjait körbefonta egy jegy gyűrű volt...jól látta


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

sziasztok


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

klubrádio a pénz helye


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

szaistok


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

köszi


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

köszi mégegyszer


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

köszi


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

köszi


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

nagyon jó


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

szazstok


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

hali nagyon jó lesz ez így


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

mai


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

maksk


----------



## atiso (2012 Március 17)

köszönöm


----------



## nyesztike2 (2012 Március 17)

*köszi*

Köszi


----------



## nyesztike2 (2012 Március 17)

köszi szépen


----------



## nyesztike2 (2012 Március 17)

*köszike*

köszike


----------



## nyesztike2 (2012 Március 17)

nagggyonn jóóó


----------



## nyesztike2 (2012 Március 17)

nagyon kiváncsi vagyok


----------



## nyesztike2 (2012 Március 17)

hogy kell kikódolni?


----------



## ilike1964 (2012 Március 17)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

hmm .most hirtelen nehéz


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

1


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

és 342


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

na még egy pár kelll


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

muszáj bele húzni:..:


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

még még


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

20


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

19


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

még 10


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

:..:


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

:butt:hmm ez ???


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

na még 7:cici:


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

még 6:656:


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

5


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

már csak 4


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

kettő vagy 3???


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

:!:


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

és késszzzkiss


----------



## doki17 (2012 Március 17)

köszi!!!!!!!!:8:


----------



## mévaa (2012 Március 17)

*Köszönet*

Köszi a tippet.


----------



## mévaa (2012 Március 17)

*Köszönet*

Köszi


----------



## mévaa (2012 Március 17)

*Köszönet*

Mégegyszer kössz.


----------



## mévaa (2012 Március 17)

Ó


----------



## mévaa (2012 Március 17)

Még


----------



## mévaa (2012 Március 17)

És


----------



## mévaa (2012 Március 17)

Mévaa


----------



## mévaa (2012 Március 17)

Már csak 6


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

Anyáknapi műsort keresek


----------



## mévaa (2012 Március 17)

5


----------



## mévaa (2012 Március 17)

4


----------



## mévaa (2012 Március 17)

3


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

Ennek megtekntéséhez 20 hozzászóláa kell,


----------



## mévaa (2012 Március 17)

2


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

Nekem még 16


----------



## mévaa (2012 Március 17)

1


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

Most be is szeretném gyűjteni


----------



## mévaa (2012 Március 17)

És megvan a 20.


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

Aztán még 2 napot kivárok


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

Az hétfőre jár le


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

A hét első munkanapjára


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

Keddre talán találok si valamit


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

KInyomtatom


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

Beosztom a szerepeket


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

Megtanuljuk


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

Kiderült 20 másodpercet várni kell két üzenet között


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

De ez már a 14. hozzászólásom


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

5 üzenet még


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

igazán nem sok


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

De várom már hogy meg legyen


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

mindjárt..........


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

Utolső előtti


----------



## Tomek77 (2012 Március 17)

Az elöbb rosszul írtam de sebaj megvan...


----------



## Szidyyke (2012 Március 17)

ez nagyon jo...


----------



## Szidyyke (2012 Március 17)

)


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

pár


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

éve


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

már


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

egyszer


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

regisztráltam


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

magam


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

de


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

most


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

*chip*

chip chip chokas - charlie


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

Vagy a Magna cumLaude-tól a Túl későn


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

*groove*

Régebbi kedvencem a groovehousetól a Hajnal


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

*Lam. Jlo*

1989-et idézi Jennifer Lopeznek az On the floor című lambada-feldolgozása, akkoriban még a csapból is ez folyt itthon.


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

Mármint az "eredei" Kaoma-féle lambada.


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

úgy


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

látszik


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

*Halleluja*

Vagy jöhet a Leonard Cohen féle Hallelujah feldolgozása, a legjobb a Jeff Buckley-féle verzió (isten nyugosztalja a srácot), vagy ugyanez a négy norvég csóka (Kurt Nielsen a legütősebb) előadásában. Csóka. Chowka.


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

Esetleg: Rodrigo - Adagio. Nem éppen rádiós műfaj (hacsaknem Bartók), de nagyon jó!


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

az


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

Black Eyed Peas: Mas Que Nada.


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

*Hoppá, Réz Imi!*

Na kábé ilyen érzésem volt a The Ting Tings - That's not my name c. száma hallatán. Nagyon király! (A klipben kicsit roxettes a fazonjuk, de ezen túltettem magam.)​


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

egész


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

*Finnek*

The Rasmus: In the shadows. Az meg jó kis tombolós.


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

dolgot


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

*Az én győztesem*

Csak azért írom ezt, mert Wolf Kati: Szerelem miért múlsz? c. dalával meg kellett volna nyerje tavaly az Euroviziós Dalfesztivált. Persze itt a végső sorrend nem a minőségi sorrendről szól, hanem arról, hogy melyik nép fiai kire (nem) hajlandók szavazni :-/


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

My Chemical Romance: The Black Parade - na, az ÁLLAT!


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

*Hevesi Tamás*

Nem csak az Ezt egy életen át kell játszani


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

*Hevesi Tamás 2.*

hanem mondjuk az Indulj már! is


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

meg


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

*Caramel*

A dallamosabb számai közül több is tetszik. Nagyon jó pl. a Lelkemből szól.


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

*Caramel 2.*

Vagy a Mennem kell


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

kell


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

*Gáspár Laci*

Gáspár Laci: Sosem vagy egyedül - ez egyszerűen brutálisan jó!


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

ismételnem


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

*Prince*

Vagy a jó öreg Prince Rogers Nelsontól az amúgy Oscar-díjas Purple Rain.


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

Most nekem is alkotnom kell valamit.


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

az


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

Mert 20 hozzászólásra van szükségem!


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

Már 3 megvan!


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

Örülök ennek a fórumnak!


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

Így könnyen összejöhet a kötelező mennyiség!


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

egész


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

*Manfred Mann*

Nos, neki(k) van egy (asszem) sprinsteen-feldolgozásuk, a Blinded by the light. Vagy 1000x meghallgattam, és még nem unom.


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

A feleségem ép köt.


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

ceremóniát


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

Népzenét hallgatok.


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

A gyerekek már alszanak!


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

. pont


----------



## woti (2012 Március 17)

*Francia*

Francis Cabrel: Rosie - nagyon szép, tiszta, lírai hangulatú dal, inkább a stúdiós, mint a koncert verzió


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 17)

ivel További jó szórakozást. Na én leléptem. Csáó


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

Ma Benedek Elek mesét meséltünk este.


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

g3kko0 látom megvannak a hozzászólásaid!


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

Ma szép idő volt. Metszettem.


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

A fiam a nagymamájánál aludt!


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

Lassan már csak a két napot kell kivárnom!


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

Jó közösségnek tűnik, sokan vannak fenn.


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

Remélem máshol érdemlegesebben is fogom tudni használni!


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

Még írok pár sort.


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

Aztán megyek körbenézek.


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

Ígérem még visszajövök ide is.


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

Most pedig :jó éjszakát!


----------



## ivel (2012 Március 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Szikinger Ibolya (2012 Március 18)

A vers az mindig jó és hasznos.


----------



## bodr (2012 Március 18)

**

Alig várom, hogy én is beléphessek.


----------



## bodr (2012 Március 18)

Alig várom, hogy én is beléphessek.


----------



## bodr (2012 Március 18)

Alig várom, hogy én is beléphessek és nézelődhessek.


----------



## bodr (2012 Március 18)

Nagyon hasznos minden ovis számára.


----------



## bodr (2012 Március 18)

Aki még nem próbálta, a Kéztorna nagyon hasznos az ovis gyerekeknek. Nagyon jó vonalvezetést tanító.


----------



## bodr (2012 Március 18)

Ami hiányzik: az az Agytorna.


----------



## gery178 (2012 Március 18)

sziasztok feltudnátok rakni caramelltöl a mennem kell szátom midibe


----------



## gery178 (2012 Március 18)

valaki egy kottát


----------



## gery178 (2012 Március 18)

caramell mennem kell kottája megvan valakinek


----------



## gery178 (2012 Március 18)

jó lenne


----------



## gery178 (2012 Március 18)

szeretnék megtanulni zongorázni


----------



## gery178 (2012 Március 18)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## gery178 (2012 Március 18)

jobb lenne inkáb olaszt tanulni


----------



## gery178 (2012 Március 18)

nem szeretem a franciaát annyira


----------



## gery178 (2012 Március 18)

a nincs semmi másom című dal megvan valakinek midibe

sziasztok

valaki felrakná kökény attilától a nincs semmi másom című dalát

megköszönném


----------



## gery178 (2012 Március 18)

hát sziasztik nem tudom hogy mit is írjak


----------



## gery178 (2012 Március 18)

sziasztok imádom a játékokat


----------



## gery178 (2012 Március 18)

hello szisztok


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

Rebuscica írta:


> **** hidden content ****
> Project 1 test feladatai


Letölteném


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

eri888 írta:


> Letölteném


?


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

eri888 írta:


> ?


??


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

eri888 írta:


> ??


???


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

eri888 írta:


> ???


?!!??


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

eri888 írta:


> ?!!??


?


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

okj írta:


> Jók a feltöltött anyagok!


Én is letöltöm!


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

eri888 írta:


> Én is letöltöm!


Most.


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

*életjel*

már régen rátaláltam erre az oldalra, de eddig nem regisztráltam... most itt vagyok és örülök neki


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

nagyon hasznos tartalmakra leltem rá


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

‎"Ha az érzékelés ajtói megtisztulnának, minden úgy tűnne fel az ember előtt, amilyen valójában: végtelennek." 

William Blake


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

‎"Tanulj meg mosolyogni. A mosolyban mágikus erő rejlik. Amíg az ember mosolyogni tud, addig képes a további harcra. És aki harcol, az győzhet is."
/Marcus Aurelius/


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

A napraforgómag nem csak tévénézés mellé népszerű csemege, de mértékletes fogyasztása rendkívül egészséges is. Akár egy könnyű salátát, akár egy kiadósabb húsételt fel lehet dobni egy-egy marék pirított napraforgómaggal.


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

“Nemcsak azért vagyunk manapság kimerültek, mert sokat robotolunk, hanem mert olyasmit csinálunk, amit nem szeretünk, és olyan légkörben élünk, amelyben nincs szeretet. Ha valamit szeretettel teszünk, észre sem vesszük, milyen teljesítményre vagyunk képesek. A szeretet mérhetetlenül sok energiát ad. Fáradhatatlanná teszi az embert, feltölti erővel.”

(Müller Péter: Szeretetkönyv)


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

‎" Adj nekem tiszta kék eget a fejem fölé, zöld gyepet a lábam alá, egy kanyargó utat elém, és egy 3 órás gyaloglást hazafelé, hogy legyen időm gondolkodni.. Elkezdek majd érezni, tűnődni, és újra önmagam leszek. " ♥ )

/ W. Harlitt /


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

“ ’Ez is el fog múlni.’ Nagy*anyám taní*tott ezekre a sza*vakra, hogy fel*hasz*nál*has*sam őket éle*tem bár*mely pil*la*na*tá*ban. Ami*kor a dol*gok elkép*zel*he*te*le*nül szörnyűek...


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

A szenvedély jeleket ad nekünk, amelyek vezetnek bennünket. A mi feladatunk megfejteni ezeket a jeleket.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

Ez a meditáció segít abban, hogy feltöltődj fénnyel, energiával és lélektudatos állapotba kerülj. Ebben az állapotban a betegség értelmét veszti.


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

"Nem lehet eltörölni a sötétséget, mert akkor a fény is eltűnne."

(Nalini Singh)


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

“Az vagyok, aki bárki más is lehet, ha hallgat a szívére. Olyan ember vagyok, aki leborul az élet titokzatossága előtt, aki nyitott a csodákra, aki derűsen és lelkesen viszonyul mindenhez, amit csinál.” (Paulo Coelho)


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

Tanulj a tegnapból, élj a mának és reménykedj a holnapban. A legfontosabb azonban, hogy ne hagyd abba a kérdezést.” (Albert Einstein)


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

‎"Az utolsó hópehely utat enged a tavasz első bimbóinak. Hadd emlékeztessen a természet bennünket arra, hogy még a legnehezebb idők is véget érnek egyszer, és új élet kezdődik.”


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

“Abban nincs semmi csodálatos, ha valaki másnál kiválóbbak vagyunk. Igazi csoda a korábbi önmagunkhoz képesti kiválóbbságban mutatkozik meg.”
(hindu közmondás)


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

A vagyon a szabadság egyik eszköze. A vagyon hajhászása azonban a rabszolgaság egyik formája.
Frank Herbert


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

‎"Nagyon sok ember számára hiányzik a boldogság. De nem azért, mert nem találtak rá, hanem azért, mert nem álltak meg, hogy élvezzék." (William Feather)


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

“Válassz olyan munkát, amit szeretsz és egy napot sem kell dolgoznod az életedben.” (Konfucius)


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

“Semmilyen szél sem kedvező annak, aki nem tudja, milyen kikötőbe tart.” (Seneca)


----------



## K.Kata (2012 Március 18)

‎"Az élet egyszerű. Minden érted történik, nem pedig veled. Minden pontosan a megfelelő pillanatban történik, sem túl korán, sem túl későn. Nem kell, hogy ezt szeresd... csak épp sokkal könnyebb, ha így teszel.” (Byron Katie)


----------



## efff (2012 Március 18)

köszi az útbaigazítást.


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Sziasztok!

Nagyon hasznosnak találom a feltöltéseiteket. Kár,, hogy egyenlőre nem férek hozzájuk...


----------



## melindatunde (2012 Március 18)

1


----------



## melindatunde (2012 Március 18)

[FONT=&quot]“[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Hinnünk kell, hogy tehetségesek vagyunk valamiben, és hogy ezt a valamit bármi áron el kell érnünk.”[/FONT]
_[FONT=&quot](Marie Curie)[/FONT]_​


----------



## melindatunde (2012 Március 18)

_[FONT=&quot]“A jövő nagy lehetőségeket rejt magában.
A dolog nyitja abban áll, hogy elkerüljük a csapdákat, megragadjuk a lehetőségeket.”[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot](Woody Allen)[/FONT]_​


----------



## melindatunde (2012 Március 18)

_[FONT=&quot]”Elmúlt, mint 100 más pillanat
S tudjuk, hogy mégis múlhatatlan
Mert szívek őrzik, nem szavak.”[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot](E. Hemingway)[/FONT]_​


----------



## melindatunde (2012 Március 18)

[FONT=&quot]“Gyönyörű, ha valaki
Maga előtt célt lát,
S azt meg is valósítja
Tűzön-vízen át.”[/FONT]
_[FONT=&quot](H. Ibsen)[/FONT]_​


----------



## melindatunde (2012 Március 18)

_[FONT=&quot]”Egy homokszemben lásd meg a világot, 
Egy vadvirágban fénylő eget,
Egy órában az örökkévalóságot,
S tartsd tenyeredben a végtelent.”[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot](William Blake)[/FONT]_​


----------



## melindatunde (2012 Március 18)

_[FONT=&quot]“Minden elmúlik, mint az álom,
Elröpül, mint a vándormadár,
Csak az emlék marad meg a szívben,
Halványan, mint a napsugár.”[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot](F. Schiller)[/FONT]_​


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Hűű!

EZ JÓ! Sok jó dolgot összegyűjtöttetek itt!

Hajrá!


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Bár én is hozzáférnék már!


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Segítsetek, kérlek!


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Nagyon kíváncsi lettem!!!


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Sziasztok!

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásaimat. Köszönöm a türelmeteket!


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Már egy ideje regisztráltam, és több esetben megoldhattam volna a problémáimat az oldal segítségével.


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Ám eddig nem fordítottam időt arra, hogy megszerezzem a szükséges mennyiséget.


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

De most valóban fontos lenne!


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Az osztályomnak keresek színdarabot.


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Megdöbbentő mennyire kevés infó érhető el a neten ezzel kapcsolatban.


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

És az is megdöbbentő, hogy itt mennyire aktívak egyesek.


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Dalok, mesék versek, színdarabok...


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Szinte bármi elérhető, amire egy pedagógusnak szüksége lehet


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Itt összpontosulnak az információk.


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Rengeteg anyag van feltöltve, és nagyon kreatív hozzászólások találhatóak.


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Alig várom, hogy én is hasznos tagja lehessek egyes csoportoknak.


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Fontos, hohy ilyen távol a hazátoktól is ekkora gondot fordítotok pl. a nyelv ápolására.


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Színes egyéniségekkel lehet találkozni a neten keresztül itt.


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Asszem már csak pár másodperc választ el a célomtól...


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

ez jó


----------



## Zoknikirálylány (2012 Március 18)

Sziasztook!
Miért nem férek hozzá a Gryllus kottákhoz? Ötlet?


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

*Angol*

Jó dolgokat találokkiss


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

Gyerekekért mindent4


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

Tanulás és a sport igen fontos


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

Hasznos segítések mindig jól jönnek


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

Kellemes hétvégét


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

szép napot


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

Jó pihenést


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

Kezdődik egy új hét


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

A hétfő sem borzasztó


----------



## eri888 (2012 Március 18)

*angol*



Rebuscica írta:


> **** hidden content ****
> Project 1 test feladatai



Nem is gondoltam hogy ráakadok


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

még 19...


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

18...


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

17...


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

16...


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

már csak 15..


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

14...


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

13...


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

12...


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

11...


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

10...


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

9...


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

8...


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

7


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

6..


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

5..


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

4..


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

3


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

2


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

1..


----------



## sutipipacs (2012 Március 18)

Köszönöm


----------



## galicrez (2012 Március 18)

1271


----------



## galicrez (2012 Március 18)

1526


----------



## galicrez (2012 Március 18)

895


----------



## galicrez (2012 Március 18)

1222


----------



## galicrez (2012 Március 18)

III. Béla


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

*Jean viccek*

- Jean, mi volt odakint ez a csörömpölés?
- Egy autó megpróbálta kiegyenesíteni a kanyart, uram.
- És?
- Az útszéli tölgy ezt másképp gondolta.


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

- Jean! Mi volt ez a csattanás?
- Egy autó bekanyarodott a garázsba!
- De hát nálunk nincs is garázs!
- Hát ez volt a csattanás!


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

*óravázlat*

1.	Tanítási-tanulási feladatok:
-	népköltészeti alkotásokról tanultak felelevenítése
-	olvasástechnikai gyakorlás
-	a népmese tartalmi feldolgozása (szóértelmezés, válogató olvasás, dramatizálás)


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

2.	Nevelési feladatok:
-	pozitív erkölcsi állásfoglalás
-	igazmondásra nevelés


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

- Jean, - kérdezi az úr dühösen - most maga a hülye vagy én?
- Uram, Ön nem áll olyan ember hírében, aki idiótákat alkalmazna...


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

3.	Képzési feladatok:
-	kifejezőképesség fejlesztése
-	nyelvi kreativitás fejlesztése
-	problémamegoldó képesség fejlesztése (történetmondás más szereplő nevében)
-	szókincsfejlesztés


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

- Jean, ez a vonat Hatvan felé megy?
- Nem, Uram, csak egyfelé.


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

Módszerek: ismétlés, rendszerezés, beszélgetés, beszéltetés, magyarázat, szemléltetés, bemutatás, dramatizálás, ellenőrzés, értékelés


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

- Jean, mi ez a fémes csattogás?
- Csak a kardvirágok vívnak, uram!


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

Tanulásszervezés: frontális osztálymunka, egyéni munka, csoportmunka


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

Taneszközök, szemléltetés: Hétszínvilág olvasókönyv, munkafüzet, feladatlap, szókártyák, időszalag, szivacs dobókocka, Magyar értelmező kéziszótár, mellény, bot, korona, palást, interaktív tábla, képek


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

- Vadászni megyek Jean! Hol van a sörét?
- Elnézést, uram de a sörét megittam.


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

Az óra tartalma és menete

1.	Beszédművelés (2’)
a./légzőgyakorlat
- Egyenletes légzés, tüdőkapacitás növelése
orron át belélegzés 2 mp
benntartás 2 mp
szájon át kifújás 3 mp


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

- Jean, vigye az ágyamat a padlásra!
- Miért, Uram?
- Mert fent szeretnék maradni.


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

- Kilégzés hangadással
gyors mély belélegzés után „sz” hang hangoztatás
gyors mély belélegzés után mássalhangzó ejtése szakaszos levegőkifújással: sz-sz-sz-sz


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

- Jean, csipog a citrom?
- Nem, uram.
- Akkor a kanárit facsartam a teába.


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

b./artikulációs gyakorlat
Helyes légzéstechnika kialakítása, figyelemkoncentráció

Bari, bari, béget,
panaszkodik néked.
Legelőre menne,
friss füvet legelne


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

- Uram, megitta a fürdő után a narancslét?
- Nem Jean, a fürdő után már nem fért belém.


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

2.	A népköltészeti alkotásokkal kapcsolatos ismeretek felelevenítése (10’)
Különböző színű szókártyákat ragasztottam a padotok aljára. Az azonos színű lapokon található szavakból, sorokból egy-egy népköltészeti alkotást vagy annak egy részletét tudjátok csoportokban összerakni.
1.	csoport 
Hegyen megyen völgybe vág kanál füle bőrnadrág maga a mészáros
Mi a népköltészeti alkotás neve? (találós kérdés)
Mi a megfejtés? (farkas)


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

- Fejje meg a kanárit Jean!
- Miért uram?
- Madártejet szeretnék enni!


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

2.	csoport
faluháza elöljárók záptojás csősz bíró
Mi a népköltészeti alkotás neve? (népmese)
Mi a mese címe? (A rátóti csikótojás)
Melyik mesetípusba tartozik? (tréfás mese)
Mi a jellemzője ennek a mesetípusnak? (az emberi butaságot gúnyolja ki)


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

- Hány óra van magánál Jean?
- Hat, uram!
- Jean, akkor adjon el ötöt, nekünk egy óra is elég.


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

3.	csoport
Igaz embernek minden út egyenes.
Mi a népköltészeti alkotás neve? (közmondás)
Mit jelent ez a közmondás? (Az őszinte ember mindig jó úton jár.)


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

- Jean, miért nem festette csíkosra a kerítést, ahogy kértem?
- Mert nem kaptam csíkos festéket, uram.


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

4.	csoport
A bolondot nem vetik, mégis terem.
Mi a népköltészeti alkotás neve? (szólás)
Mit jelent? (Buta emberek mindig vannak.)
Melyik meséhez kapcsolódik ez a szólás? (A rátóti csikótojás)


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

5.	csoport
Ecc, pecc, kimehetsz, holnapután bejöhetsz.
Mi a népköltészeti alkotás neve? (kiszámoló)
Mikor mondják ezt a gyerekek? (fogó, hunyó kiszámolásakor


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

6.	csoport
Terelgeti nyáját, fújja furulyáját.
Mi a népköltészeti alkotás neve? (népdal)
Mi a címe? (A juhásznak jól van dolga)
Énekeljük el a dalt, furulyázok hozzá.


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

- Jean, menjen le a moziba és vegyen két mozijegyet az esti filmre!
Jean elmegy és egy óra múlva visszajön.
- Na, megvette a mozijegyeket?
- Nem, Uram!
- És miért nem?
- Mert nagyon sokan álltak a sorban!
- És miért nem állt be a sor végére?
- Mert a sor végén is álltak!


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

- Jean, hallotta, hogy tegnap elütöttek egy kéményseprőt?
- Hát ez rettenetes! Már a háztetőn sincs biztonságban az ember!


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

a./Motiváció (1’)

Egy rejtvényt hoztam nektek a mai történet szereplőiről. Kik ők?


LY
KI (király) (juhász)

Tanulásszervezés: frontális osztálymunka
Módszer: kapcsolatkeresés
Eszközök: képek a táblán


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

Jean benn fekszik a korházban nagyon betegen, és már haldoklik. Bejön meglátogatni az uraság hűséges szolgáját, megáll az ágy végében és így szól:
- Jean, mi ez az egyre távolodó cipőkopogás?
- Elment az életkedvem uram!


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

b./Ráhangolódás (3’)

Házi feladat volt, hogy olvassátok el a Mátyás király meg az igazmondó juhász című népmesét és osszátok részekre.
Mi a különbség a népmese és a népmonda között? (Van valós alapja.)
Ennek a történetnek mi a valós alapja? (Mátyás király valóban élt.)
Ki tudja elhelyezni Mátyás király képét az időszalagon? 
Mikor uralkodott? (1458-1490)
Miket olvastunk tavaly Mátyás királyról? (Mátyás anyja, Mátyás és a kolozsvári bíró)
Milyen tulajdonságait ismertétek meg Mátyás királynak? (igazságos, szigorú)
Írjátok le a munkafüzet 26. oldalára, az első feladathoz!


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

c./Az olvasmány elolvasásának ellenőrzése (3’)
Óra elején mindenki kapott egy feladatlapot. Állítsátok megfelelő sorrendbe a történet eseményeit!
Ellenőrizzük a feladatot az interaktív táblán! (2. f.)


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

- Jean, miért van hátul a mókus farka?
- Mert elöl a mókus van, uram!


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

d./Az olvasmány részenkénti feldolgozása (13’)

- Rebeka, olvasd fel, szerinted meddig tart az olvasmány első része! (Egyszer … a burkus király.)
Mit jelent a burkus szó? Dóri, keresd meg a Magyar értelmező kéziszótárban és olvasd fel!
Miről faggatta a burkus király Mátyást? (Az aranyszőrű bárányról és a juhászról.)
Miben egyezett meg a két király? (Felajánlották fele-fele országukat.)
Miért merte mindegyik felajánlani a fele országát? (Mindegyik azt gondolta, hogy megnyeri a fogadást.) 
Melyik kép tartozik az olvasmány első részéhez?


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

Jean és az úr vadásznak, de sehol egy fácán, vagy fürj, vagy ilyesmi. Egyszer csak a bokrok mögül kirepül egy csapat fekete madár. Mire az úr:
- Jean, varjak?
- Nem, uram, lőjön!


----------



## Marinka74 (2012 Március 18)

- Ki tudná felolvasni a második részből, hogyan akarta becsapni a burkus király a juhászt?
Mire emlékeztet ez? (Mátyás király álruhában járja az országot.)
Miről ismerte fel a juhász a burkus királyt? (A beszédéről.)
Melyik kép tartozik a második részhez?


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

- Mi volt ez a csoszogás, Jean?
- Kiment a cipője a divatból, uram.


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

- Jean, elég a pénzünk hó végéig?
- Csak ha meggyújtom, uram.


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

Beteg az uraság, ezért azt mondja Jeannak:
- Jean, hozzon néhány téglát!
- Minek uram?
- Hogy hamarabb felépülhessek.


----------



## lex76 (2012 Március 18)

- Jean, hozza ide a távcsövemet!
- Jó, de minek uram?
- Mert egy távoli rokonom temetésére megyek.


----------



## fotti (2012 Március 18)

Szia, ez most egy a 20 hozzászólásomból.


----------



## DOOM(I) (2012 Március 18)

*1*

Krumpli.


----------



## donnal (2012 Március 18)

az


----------



## Rina34 (2012 Március 19)

Szia  Most csatlakoztam az oldalhoz .Örömmel látom hogy vannak tanulást vagy tanítást segítő témák is  Biztos élek ezzel a lehetőséggel  Köszönöm 

Szia .Én most regisztráltam . Neked már meg van a 20 hozzászólás?

Szia  Én most regiztem  Hasznos információ ez nekem .Még nem igazodom el itt .)



biborvörös írta:


> Sajnos nem lehet megnyitni,már mindenféleképpen próbálkoztam.Próbáld újból feltenni,mert még senki nem tett fel apáczaist és nekem is kellene.Nagyon megköszönném.



Sziasztok Erre nekem is szükségem lenne Köszönöm


----------



## aurora7 (2012 Március 19)

Köszi a feltöltést!


----------



## aurora7 (2012 Március 19)

almaa írta:


> Saját Kották 11
> 
> Finale Mus Fájlba is.
> 
> 46-Os Sárga Villamoson--- Az A Rendes Iparos - Ezekkel A Sofőrökkel--- Az A Rendes Iparos--- Edda - Álmodtam Egy Világot--- Edda - Kölyköd Voltam--- Édes Kisfiam 1--- Édes Kisfiam 2--- Egy Cica Két Cica--- Egyszer Megjavulok Én--- Egyszer Véget Ér 1--- Egyszer Véget Ér 2--- Egyszer Véget Ér 3--- Én Mindenkiben - Ne Nézzen Úgy Rám--- Én Mindenkiben Csalódtam--- Engem Nem Lehet Elfelejteni--- Ennek A Kislánynak--- Erdő Szélén - Cigány Bálban - Pros Volt A 1--- Erdőszélén Sátoroznak 2--- Ez A Csönd Éve Volt--- Ez Majdnem Szerelem Volt Tenor--- Ez Majdnem Szerelem Volt Trombita--- Ez Majdnem Szerelem Volt--- Favilla Fakanál Fatányér--- Fekete Péter--- Félteni Kell--- Felveszem A Piros Színű Ruhámat--- Fiam--- Gyere Bobri Kutyám - Fekete Szem Éjszakája - Várjatok Még Őszi Rózsák--- Gyere Gyere Juli--- Gyere Velem Az Erdőbe - Délibábos - Schneider Fáni--- Gyöngyhalász---


Köszi a pack-ot, nagyon örülök neki!


----------



## aurora7 (2012 Március 19)

bings írta:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Köszi, a többi részét is szívesen venném!  Nagyon jó kis gyűjtemény!


----------



## aurora7 (2012 Március 19)

almaa írta:


> Dolly Roll - Vakáció
> 
> "TmintTibi" keresi a Lakodalom van a mi utcánkban kottáját.
> Mindössze, csak(!!!) két hozzászólásnyit kéne visszább menni és ott van.


Gratulálok, és köszi!


----------



## aurora7 (2012 Március 19)

almaa írta:


> Szigeti - Szórakoztató Gitáriskola II
> 
> Nem csak gitárosoknak, mert elég sok dalkotta is van benne.


Köszi, már nagyon kerestem!


----------



## aurora7 (2012 Március 19)

almaa írta:


> Zeneelmélet Szórakoztatózenészek Részere
> 
> Elment az időm a sok midi feltöltéssel a kareoke oldalra,
> de most már jut azért ide is. Mindenkinek hasznos lehet ez a könyv.


Régóta keresek hasonló oktató tananyagot. Köszi a feltöltést, nagyon jó!


----------



## aurora7 (2012 Március 19)

jony20 írta:


> Tessék itt vannak:
> 
> **** hidden content ****


Köszi! Minden ilyen szép gyűjteménynek örülök. Pop és lakodalmas-mulatós zene akkordokat keresek gitárra.


----------



## aurora7 (2012 Március 19)

almaa írta:


> Kérésre Nagy Gitár Könyv
> 
> http://data.hu/get/4795268/Nagy_Gitar_Konyv.zip
> 
> ...


Köszi!


----------



## aurora7 (2012 Március 19)

*Keresek*

Sziasztok!
Nem rég sikerült visszatérnem az oldalra. Nagyon örülök, hogy ennyi minden fent van már.
Ha valaki tud gitárra - elsősorban akkorddal magyar pop és mulatós dalokat feltenni, vagy küldeni nekem, nagyon megköszönném. 
Hangszer váltás miatt most a gitáros kottákat keresném. 
Köszi előre is, bárki küld valamit! 

További szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## aurora7 (2012 Március 19)

Elnézést, az előzőből kimaradt: United Véső vallomás akordjait is szívesen venném, sehol nem találom és most azt szeretném megtanulni.
Köszi


----------



## jelencs (2012 Március 19)

1


----------



## jelencs (2012 Március 19)

2


----------



## lildik (2012 Március 19)

köszi


----------



## lildik (2012 Március 19)

egyelőre nehéz a tájékozódás


----------



## lildik (2012 Március 19)

ha -ha-ha


----------



## lildik (2012 Március 19)

1


----------



## lildik (2012 Március 19)

2


----------



## lildik (2012 Március 19)

sok az érdekesség


----------



## lildik (2012 Március 19)

várom, hogy tallózhassak


----------



## lildik (2012 Március 19)

viz napjára készülődünk


----------



## lildik (2012 Március 19)

buborék képet készitettünk


----------



## lildik (2012 Március 19)

érdekes


----------



## lildik (2012 Március 19)

ez most fele


----------



## lildik (2012 Március 19)

fele plusz 1


----------



## lildik (2012 Március 19)

vacsi kéne


----------



## lildik (2012 Március 19)

van már


----------



## lildik (2012 Március 19)

15


----------



## zaher (2012 Március 19)

Nem tudtam mi a boldogság, amíg meg nem nősültem. Most már késő...


----------



## zaher (2012 Március 19)

Mi kell a tömeghisztériához?
A feleségem és az anyja...


----------



## sedoz (2012 Március 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

1


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

2


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

három


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

négy


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

5


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

hat


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

7


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

Nyolc


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

Kilenc


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

Tíz


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

11


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

12


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

Tizenhárom


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

_tizennégy_


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

tizenöt


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

*tizenhat*


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

_tizenhét_


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

18


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

19


----------



## vadvirag87 (2012 Március 19)

*húsz*


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

1


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

2


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

Ez valami vicc 3


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

4


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

5


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

6


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

7


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

8


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

9


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

10


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

11


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

12


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

13


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

14


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

15


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

16


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

17


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

18


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

19


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

20


----------



## Saintex72 (2012 Március 20)

Hátha elszámoltam magam 21


----------



## szabivill (2012 Március 20)

megvan már a 20


----------



## bigris (2012 Március 20)

Előre is elnézést kérek mindenkitől, de most én is számolni fogok!


----------



## bigris (2012 Március 20)

12


----------



## bigris (2012 Március 20)

13:33:


----------



## bigris (2012 Március 20)

14:4:


----------



## bigris (2012 Március 20)

15


----------



## bigris (2012 Március 20)

16:12::..:


----------



## bigris (2012 Március 20)

1:6::butt:7


----------



## bigris (2012 Március 20)

1kiss:twisted:8


----------



## bigris (2012 Március 20)

1:33::33::33:9


----------



## bigris (2012 Március 20)

2:00::00::00:0


----------



## kodi (2012 Március 20)

Verőfényes tavaszi nap van!


----------



## kodi (2012 Március 20)

*„az ember csodálatos életet *
*élhet a világon,*
*ha tud dolgozni azért, amit szeret*
*és szeretni azt, amin dolgozik.”*


----------



## kodi (2012 Március 20)

„Tudj örülni a Föld minden örömének,
 Tudj örülni a fénynek és sötétnek,
 Tudj örülni a négy évszak színének,
 De az embernek tudj örülni mindenekelőtt!”


----------



## kodi (2012 Március 20)

„A szeretetnek melege van a természet hidegében, világossága van az élet sötétségeiben, és a szeretetnek ajkai vannak, amik mosolyognak velünk az örömben, és lecsókolják könnyeinket a fájdalomban."


----------



## kodi (2012 Március 20)

3,2,1................


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 20)

"Ne nézz hanem láss!"


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 20)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 20)

Hello! Nagyon jó idő van!


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 20)

Végre itt a tavasz!


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 20)

jó ez a topic


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 20)

gyorsan lehet hsz-t gyűjteni.


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 20)

csak 6 kell


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 20)

5


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 20)

4 kell


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 20)

17


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 20)

19


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 20)

je megvan


----------



## lurco (2012 Március 20)

megvan de nem tudok letölteni


----------



## Jolánka59 (2012 Március 20)

Én még csak gyűjtögetek.


----------



## Jolánka59 (2012 Március 20)

Az ismerősömnek sikerült a letöltés.


----------



## Jolánka59 (2012 Március 20)

Sokat szeretnék szemezgetni.


----------



## Jolánka59 (2012 Március 20)

Ötleteket gyűjteni.


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

De szép dolgokat láttam itt... pedig még csak most kezdtem szétnézni!!!


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

Az ide feltöltött dolgokat nem lehet megtekinteni, csak akkor, ha már megvan a 20 hozzászólás???


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

Mi ez a scrapbook???


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

Ugye jól tudom, hogy ilyen topic-okhoz kell hozzászólni 20-szor, s onnantól kezdve tudok letölteni én is dolgokat????


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

Juj, de jó!!!!


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

Pont most taníttatom magam ebben a témakörben!!!


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

Helló!
Van itt valaki???


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

Remélem ezeket a gyerekeim is fogják szeretni!


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

Pont most készülünk mi is egy nagyobb horderejű Víz világnapja délutánra!


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

Szépek.


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

_Idén megkaptam a dekorálás feladatát az egyik emeleten... _


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

De jó, hogy minden egy helyen megtalálható!


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

Elvileg már csak 5 kell... Meg még 2 nap...


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)




----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

Valakinek nincs meg a Varázscsepp (ha jól emlékszem ez a címe a darabnak) szövegkönyve?? (Anyák napi darab... 2 kis gyerek készülődéséről szól...)


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

Nálam az osztályt a gyerekek díszítik...


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

Ezeket de szeretik a kicsik!


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

Milyen felkapottak most a Bogyó és Babóca könyvek!


----------



## Viwancs (2012 Március 20)

Elméletileg teljesítettem a 20 üzenetet - remélem ezt kellett tenni ahhoz, hogy le is tudjak tölteni dolgokat. 
Már csak a 48 órának kell eltelnie!


----------



## Eva24 (2012 Március 20)

Ez egy nagyon jó kis oldal, sok okosságot elleshet az ember


----------



## Eva24 (2012 Március 20)

tényleg szuper


----------



## Media99 (2012 Március 20)

Ja.


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 20)

*judit* írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Tudom, hogy "szuperhaver" szókirakója nagyon közkedvelt, ezért gondoltam arra, hogy lehetne talán fejleszteni is.
> Azaz, minden feladathoz legalább 2 megoldást kell találni, pl. telén-télen-talán , de a feladatok készítőinek biztosnak kell abban lenni, hogy annak van legalább két -vagy több- helyes megoldása.
> 
> ...


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 20)

zsuzsanna03 írta:


> Jó ötlet !
> 
> Viszont nem ártana valami támpontot is megadni, mert azért
> az utóbbi pár ezer évben akadt néhány híres ember !
> ...



Jó a játék


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 20)

sál


----------



## kkorcsok (2012 Március 20)

csécsé


----------



## kkorcsok (2012 Március 20)

csak beköszöntem


----------



## kkorcsok (2012 Március 20)

További kellemes napot mindenkinek


----------



## Ametiszt.01 (2012 Március 20)

*Végre idetaláltam ...*

Köszönöm.kiss


Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


----------



## Ametiszt.01 (2012 Március 20)

*Végre idetaláltam ...*

Köszönöm.kiss


----------



## Ametiszt.01 (2012 Március 20)

*Végre idetaláltam ...*

Napsugaras szép napot!kiss


----------



## Ametiszt.01 (2012 Március 20)

*Végre idetaláltam ...*

kisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskisskiss


----------



## Ametiszt.01 (2012 Március 20)

*Végre idetaláltam ...*

Végre idetaláltam ...kiss


----------



## vykyke (2012 Március 21)

Jól indult a reggel,szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

1


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

4


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

2


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

3


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

8


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

7


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

11


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

10


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

12


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

13


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

14


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

15


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

16


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

17


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

2


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

18


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

19


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

3


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

4


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

20


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

5


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

6


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

9


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

A


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

végén


----------



## Riki09 (2012 Március 21)

csak


----------



## anoto (2012 Március 21)

Egy maradhat


----------



## piros55 (2012 Március 21)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

egyszer volt,


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

5


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

8


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

9


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

10


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

11


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

ejj


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

13


----------



## quiki10 (2012 Március 21)

14


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Nyolc métert zuhant egy férfi Németországban, amikor belesett egy liftaknába. A balesetet néhány karcolással megúszta, mert nem a betonra esett, hanem puhára, pontosabban, egy nőre. Az 57 éves asszony előző nap járt hasonlóan, mint a férfi, annyi különbséggel, hogy egész éjszaka magatehetetlenül feküdt az akna alján, mert neki nem volt kire esnie. Amikor a férfi is „megérkezett”, a nő már régóta eszméletlenül feküdt, és hatalmas szerencséje volt, még ha ez elsőre nem is tűnik ki. Ugyanis az orvosok szerint, ha a férfi nem esik „időben” utána, akkor a belső sérülései miatt könnyen meg is halhatott volna. Így azonban az őrangyal a hátán landolt, és segítséget tudott hívni a szerencsétlenül járt asszonyhoz. Azért az a találkozó is megérne egy „erősre megvágott két percet” valamelyik bulvár műsorban, amikor a nő és a férfi találkozik a kórházban. „Kezit csókolom, én vagyok az ön őrangyala, aki nem tud repülni.”


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Hat nap börtön 

Egy amerikai nő hat napot töltött börtönben, könyvtári késedelmi díjai miatt. Keely Givhan-t azért állította meg a rendőrség, mert nem működött a rendszámtábla-világítása. Ellenőrzés közben kiderült, hogy a hölgy ellen elfogatási parancsot adtak ki, mivel nem jelent meg a bíróság előtt a késedelmi díjak ügyében. Givhan mindezt azzal magyarázta, hogy akkorban költözött, ezért egyetlen felszólítást sem kapott meg, így arról sem tudhatott, hogy 6000 forintnak megfelelő összeggel tartozik. A rendőrség rögtön bevitte a nőt, és mivel egyetlen családtagja sem tudta kifizetni a bírságot, hat napot a börtönben töltött


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

- Egy férfi autójával túl közel parkolt egy Fresno közeli víztározóhoz, aminek folytán a jármű elkezdett belecsúszni a vízbe. A fiatalember azonnal reagált, és az autó elé vetette magát, próbálva visszatartani becses értéktárgyát az elmerüléstől. Azonban a nagyobb tömeg győzedelmeskedett, így az autó végül a vízben kötött ki, maga alá szorítva tulajdonosát, aki ott fulladt meg.


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Újságból tudta meg, hogy temetik
Újságból tudta meg egy kanadai férfi, hogy vonatbalesetben elhunyt és a héten temetik. A férfi gyorsan haza is telefonált, de a testvére, aki azonosította őt elájult és csak akkor hitte el hogy él, amikor személyesen is látta. A rendőrség szóvivőjének elmondása szerint a vonatgázolások során gyakran előfordul a téves azonosítás.


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Egy tehén zaklatta telefonon a fiatal nőt
Egy istállóból, méghozzá egy tehéntől érkeztek azok a mobiltelefon-hívások, amelyek őrületbe kergettek egy fiatal belga nőt – fedte fel a hívásokat lenyomozó mobilcég szakértőinek vizsgálata. Egy közelben lakó farmer ugyanis egy fejőgépet eszkábált tehenére, ami egy szignált küldött a meghatározott telefonra, ha elapadt a tej, vagy meghibásodott a készülék. Csakhogy a kétbalkezes ezermester rossz számot, a Ravelsben lakó 26 éves Caroline Lenaerts számát programozta be, így szegény lányt sokszor legszebb álmából verte fel a telefoncsörgés.


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Nyúl harapta rendőrnyomozó 
Nem várt ,,harapós segítséget" kapott egy lopással gyanúsított 45 éves bázeli asszony. Miközben ugyanis a helyszínre érkezett nyomozók házkutatásba kezdtek az asszony otthonában, egyiküket megtámadta a lakásban tartott nyúl. A tapsifüles olyan erősen a rendőr lábába harapott, hogy a férfit kórházba kellett szállítani, ahol elsősegélyben részesítették. Az asszonyt végül is a lakás erkélyén találták meg, egy takaró alatt rejtőzve, bár azt nem mondta meg, a nyulától rémült meg, vagy a hatóság képviselőitől. Miután a nő a rendőrségen beismerte tettét, feltételesen szabadlábra helyezték - jelentette az AP.


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Vodkatűz 
Egy japán férfi égési sérüléseket szenvedett, amikor egyszerre próbált meg cigarettára gyújtani és vodkát inni. Egyik kezében a 96 fokos vodkát tartva próbálta a szájába vett cigarettát a másik kezével meggyújtani, amikor az alkohol lángra lobbant.


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Tévedés 
Egy brazil házaspár 10000 dollár kártérítést kapott egy banktól, mert a bank hibája miatt felbomlott 35 éve tartó házasságuk. A feleség akkor adta be a válópert, amikor a bankban pénzt próbált felvenni férjével közös bankszámlájukról. A bank alkalmazottja azonban közölte vele, hogy a férj számlájának másik tulajdonosa nem ő, hanem egy másik asszony, sőt, még a képet is megmutatta, hogyan néz ki az ,,igazi" feleség. A felbőszült asszony meg sem hallgatta férje magyarázkodását, és még aznap beadta a válókeresetet. A férj aztán ügyvédet fogadott, hogy igazát bebizonyítsa, sikerrel. A bank hibája miatt 10000 dollár kártérítést fizetett, azonban kérdéses, hogy ez megjavítja-e a tönkrement házasságot.


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Visszautasították egy argentin férfi gyógykezelését, mivel a kórházi nyilvántartásban halottként volt feltüntetve. Az 52 éves Rafael Lanizante a comodorói Körzeti Kórházba tért be erős fogfájásra panaszkodva, ahol a nővérke közölte vele, hogy már 20 éve halott és legyen szíves hazamenni. Hosszas könyörgésére megmutatták neki a nevére kiállított halotti anyakönyvi kivonatot, de akkor már eszébe jutott, hogy még 1979-ben ellopták az összes iratát. A rendőrség feltevése szerint a tolvaj az ő iratait használta, amikor egy 
évvel később a kórházban elhunyt.


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Megölte férjét, mert az nem volt elégedett fenekével. 
A rendőrség azzal gyanúsítja a 27 éves Judy Castillo-Thomas-t, hogy halálra szurkálta férjét, akivel a gyilkosság előtt mindössze három héttel házasodtak össze. Feltételezések szerint a férfi viccesen megjegyezte, hogy milyen pici feneke van kedvesének. A nő nem örült annak, hogy férje nem látja őt kövérnek, ezért kést ragadott és össze-vissza szurkálta. A szerencsétlenül járt férfi olyan súlyos sérüléseket szenvedett, hogy meghalt.


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Karen Motosky kisasszony, ha nem volt éppen férfi kéznél, akkor a kutyáját, Hektort hívta segítségül. Tejszínhabbal játszadoztak, hiszen így könnyen rá tudta venni a kutyust egy kis nyalakodásra. Az átmulatott este után a hölgy hazavitte újdonsült barátját. Éppen az aktus kellős közepén tartottak, amikor Hektor is be kívánt szállni a dologba. Felmászott az ágyra és nyalogatni kezdte a gazdit a már megszokott részen. A férfi golyói azonban finomabbnak bizonyultak így azokat is megnyalogatta. Ez önmagában még nem lett volna probléma, de a kutyuska a golyókat ételnek nézve beléjük harapott. Szerencsére nem harapott túl nagyot, így a férfi nem veszítette el a golyóit, de az este a kórházban folytatódott. A férfi perrel fenyegetőzik.


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Az FBI minden évben, az elkövetett 36000, gyilkossággal végződött bűneset kivizsgálása után nyilvánosságra hozza az adott év legbizarrabb ügyeit. 
Íme, a 12 legelképesztőbb haláleset: 
1. A 36 éves Alex Mijtust a felesége gyilkolta meg, egy 50 centiméteres vibrátorral felfegyverkezve. Mrs Mijtus megunta férje bizarr szexuális kívánságait, és az 50 centis segédeszközt teljes egészében férje hátsó fertályába helyezte, olyan súlyos belső sérüléseket okozva, amibe férje belehalt. 
2. A 99 éves Debby Mills-Newbroughton az utcán átkelve vesztette életét. Az idős hölgy következő nap töltötte volna be a 100-ik életévét, az úton lánya társaságában éppen a születésnapi bulijára indult volna tolószékében, amikor elütötte a szülinapi tortáját hozó teherautó. 
3. Peter Stone (42) halálát 8 éves lánya okozta, akit büntetésből vacsora nélkül a szobájába küldött. A fiatal Samantha Stone úgy érezte, ezt senki nem teheti meg vele büntetlenül, ezért apja kávéjába azonnal 72 darab patkányméreg tablettát rakott. Az áldozat egyetlen korty után holtan fordult le székéről. A kislány felfüggesztett büntetést kapott, mert a bíró szerint nem volt tudatában tettének súlyosságával. A bíró később valószínűleg rájött tévedésére, amikor Samantha egy hónap múlva az anyját ugyanolyan módon próbálta megmérgezni. 
4. A 17 éves David Danilt barátnője ölte meg, amikor a randevú után a fiú többet akart. A fiú ajánlatára egy duplacsövű vadászpuska adta meg a választ. Charla (a barátnő) édesapjától kapta a fegyvert "szükség esetére". 
5. Javier Halos (27) végzetét a főbérlője okozta. Kirk Weston annyira feldühödött azon, hogy az albérlő már 8 éve nem fizetett bérleti díjat, hogy egy vécédeszkával halálra verte a szerencsétlent. 
6. A 44 éves Megan Fry-t 14 rendőr lőtte le, amikor a szerencsétlen nő egy kiképző lőtérre tévedt. Amikor a nő észrevette, hogy az utcán néhány rendőr halad lassan, hirtelen előugrott és azt kiáltotta "Bú!". A rendőrök - azt gondolván, hogy egy előugró céltáblával dolguk - azonnal tüzet nyitottak rá, és a leadott 67 lövésből 40 el is találta a "céltáblát". Az egyik rendőr szerint a nő "nagyon valódinak" tűnt. 
7. A 20 éves Julia Smeeth-t Michael nevű bátyja egy mobiltelefonnal verte agyon, mivel a lány túl sokat beszélt. Az áldozat halálát egy törött antenna okozta. 
8. A híres amerikai atomtudós, Harold Simms meggyilkolta feleségét, mert az megcsalta a szomszéddal. Az asszony szemfestékét kicserélte uránium tartalmú keverékre, ami 3 hónap alatt végzett Helena Simms-szel. Bár az áldozat a sugárbetegség összes szimptómáját mutatta (kihullott a haja, megromlott a látása), sosem került orvoshoz. 
9. John Joe Winter őrmester a felesége autóját megpakolta Trintynitrate nevű robbanóanyaggal (hasonló a C4-hez), és felrobbantotta. A hölgy Ford Taurusa 750 kg robbanóanyagot tartalmazott, ami közel a duplája a 168 áldozatot követelő oklahomai terrortámadás során használt robbanóanyagnak. A robbanást 14 kilométer távolságból is lehetett hallani. Az autó és az áldozat darabjait sosem találták meg, ellenben egy 55 méter mély krátert igen. Az útból kb. 500 méter tűnt el. 
10. A 35 éves Patty Wintert szomszédja ölte meg. Falt Hame (a szomszéd) évek óta építgetett egy F6 Phantom repülőgép sugárhajtóművet a kertjében, ami miatt a szomszédasszony erősen tiltakozott a hatalmas hang és a tűzveszély miatt. Miután az asszony feljelentette, egy vasárnap reggel Hame áthívta szomszédját egy csésze kávéra, hogy közben megbeszéljék a helyzetet. Az asszony nem tudta, hogy galád szomszédja megváltoztatta a hajtómű helyzetét. Amikor hazafelé tartott, Hame beindította a sugárhajtóművet, aminek forró gázcsóvája azonnal megölte a szomszédot, körvonalait beleégetve a betonba. 
11. A homoszexuális Michael Lewis a "Die Hard - Az élet mindig drága" című filmből merített inspirációt, hogy leszámoljon csalárd barátjával. Elkábította Tony Berry-t, beöltöztette egy kétoldalas hirdetőtáblába, amelynek egyik oldalán a "Halál a niggerekre!", a másikon pedig az "Isten szereti a Klu Klux Klant!" feliratokat mázolta. Lewis ezután áldozatával Harlembe hajtott, és kitette az utcán a szerencsétlent. Berry 2 percen belül halott volt. 
12. A 26 éves Conrad Middletont ikertestvére gyilkolta meg, miután nem tudtak megegyezni a szüleik halála után rájuk hagyott ház tulajdonjogán. Conrad légúti problémával küszködött, nem érezte a szagokat, ezt kihasználva Brian kinyitotta a házban található 3 gázcsapott, gázzal elárasztva azt. Kint hagyott az asztalon egy doboz szivart, egy öngyújtót és egy cetlit, "Bocsáss meg" felirattal. Conrad rágyújtott, egy mozdulattal elpusztítva a házat és saját magát.


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Tényleg teljesen elképesztő lenne, hogy milyen hülye emberek vannak, ha nem tudnánk, hogy ezek az FBI adatai, tehát minden bizonnyal az USA-ból származnak. Így már nem is annyira elképesztő...


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Vőlegényt raboltak a háztatarozók - vesztükre 
- Szingapúrban egy banda, szakítva a hagyománnyal, nem a menyasszonyt, hanem a vőlegényt rabolta el az esküvőt megelőző órákban - igaz, nem is a házasodó szépsége motiválta, mint általában a leányrablókat, hanem a pénze. Taj Teng Joo dúsgazdag üzletembernek milliós összegű váltságdíj megfizetése után még éppen az utolsó pillanatban sikerült odaérnie saját esküvőjére, ahol már mindenki kétségbeesve kereste - elsősorban persze a menyasszony. Az emberrablók előzőleg teherautóba kényszeríttették a vőlegényt és hét órán keresztül kocsikáztak vele Szingapúr utcáin, amíg a váltságdíj összegében meg tudtak vele egyezni. Az emberrablók azonban nem sokáig örülhettek, mert hamarosan elfogta őket a rendőrség. A helyi televízió értesülése szerint a banda tagjai "civilben" lakóházak tatarozásán dolgoznak - jelentette az AFP.


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

2001-ben egy email kezdett terjedni a világban, miszerint a Lovenstein 
Intézet befejezte az összes amerikai elnök intelligenciavizsgálatát, 
beleértve George W. Busht is. A levél szerint Bush elnök a lista alján 
helyezkedik el, 91-es IQ-val. Az egész becsapás a linkydinky.com 
weboldalról indult el.


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Fitchburg, Massachusetts: 
A helyi rendőrség minden eddiginél könnyebben megoldott esete: 
Egy férfi elment a halpiacra, és be akart váltani néhány rolni 
aprópénzt bankjegyekre. Amint a kasszát kinyitották, elővette 
a fegyverét, kirabolta a pénztárat és lelépett. 
Hogy miben hibázott? 
A valódi nevét és telefonszámát írta a rolnikra, így egy pillanat 
alatt lenyomozták. 
Amint kiderült, feltételesen volt szabadlábon, egy korábbi rablásért. 
Előzőleg úgy bukott le, hogy a tárcáját a helyszínen hagyta.


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Szünidő: 
Letelik a szünidő, Pistike újra iskolába megy. Két nap múlva a szülőknél cseng a telefon. A tanárnő az, aki arról panaszkodik, hogy Pistike nagyon fegyelmezetlen. 
- De kedves tanárnő - mondja az anyuka.
- Pistike a nyári szünetben is 
fegyelmezetlen volt, de felhívtam én magát valamikor is emiatt?


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Koldus és kereskedő 
Jómódú koldust lepleztek le Szaúd-Arábiában. A kéregetőről kiderült, 
hogy "civilben" üzlettulajdonos. A kereskedő-koldus felesége is biztos megélhetéssel rendelkezik: tisztviselő egy oktatási intézményben. 
A kéregetőt saját törzsének egyik tagja ismerte fel az ország délkeleti részében fekvő Baha városában, egy mecset bejáratánál. A rongyokba öltözött, zilált szakállú férfi éppen alamizsnáért nyújtotta kezét - jelentette az Al-Rijád című napilap. 
A tudósításból nem derül ki, hogy miért választotta a tiszteletre méltó férfiú a pénzszerzés e módját - hacsak nem azért, hogy a lap szerint igen szép luxuskocsijának benzinköltségét így fedezze. Szaúd-Arábiában igen olcsó az üzemanyag. 
Az újság szerint ugyanazon a napon a rendőrség 116 kevésbé tehetős koldust is letartóztatott - javarészt külföldieket, akik más arab országokból és Ázsiából érkeztek. Különösen a Ramadán idején nagy a koldusforgalom, mivel évente 2 millió zarándok érkezik az országba a böjt idején, akik készségesen adakoznak. Egy tavalyi statisztika szerint 1998-ban több mint 12 ezer kéregetőt tartóztattak le Szaúd-Arábiában, közülük 9000 külföldi volt. (MTI)


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Fokhagymaevés miatt elmaradt mandulaműtét Ralf Reck professzor, Darmstadt-Eberstadt orr- fül- és gégeklinikájának orvosa röviddel a kitűzött mandulaműtét előtt hazaküldött egy asszonyt. 
Indoklásul azt hozta fel, hogy a páciens és családtagjai által árasztott fokhagymabűz "nagyon kellemetlen lenne a többi beteg és a kórház személyzete számára". Az esetről beszámoló Darmstadter Echo című lap szerint az illetékes egészségügyi hatóság támogatta a professzor lépését. 
Az ügy pikantériája, hogy a bangladesi származású család 
idegengyűlölettel vádolta meg a professzort. Az egészségügyi hatóság a vádat azzal utasította el, hogy Reck doktort a fejlődő országokban jól ismerik emberbaráti magatartásáról, és ugyanígy járt volna el 
befokhagymázott német páciensek esetében is - jelentette a dpa. (MTI)


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

Kengurukarambol 
Ausztriai erszényest ütöttek el. 
Ausztriát előszeretettel tévesztik össze az amerikai turisták Ausztráliával, és csalódottak, amikor hiába kérdezgetik, hogy hol vannak a kenguruk. Az érdeklődés elhárítása végett már pólókat is gyártanak a következő felirattal: "Ausztriában nincsenek kenguruk!". Az ingek jól fogynak. 
A minap azonban a valóság a foghíjas műveltségű turistáknak adott igazat: Stájerországban ugyanis kenguruval karambolozott egy autós. Az állat persze nem Ausztráliából ugrott át Európába, hanem egy osztrák állatkertből szökött meg, és 10 kilométeren át élvezhette a szabadság ízét. Az autó halálra gázolta - jelentette a Reuters. (MTI)


----------



## pilinkáló (2012 Március 21)

+1
Horkolásért kapott harapásokkal szállítottak kórházba egy férfit a franciaországi Brestben. 
A 42 éves sérült "nagy éji zenéjét" annyira kibírhatatlannak találta 37 éves barátnője, hogy hajnali három óra körül nyakon harapta, aztán az egyik karjába, végül pedig a combjába is belemélyesztette fogait. A harapós kedvű hölgy olyan súlyos sebeket ejtett a férfin, hogy azokat házilag nem lehetett orvosolni, és a megharapdált horkolót kórházba kellett szállítani - jelentette a dpa. (MTI)


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Március 21)

Nagyon Szépen Köszönöm!


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Március 21)




----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Március 21)

) )


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Március 21)

:-d


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Március 21)

)))


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 21)

PAL KATI írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A segítségeteket szeretném kérni. Ötleteket keresek a baromfi udvar témakörben.Köszönöm Nektek előre is!



Egy nagy lapos doboz legyen az alap és arra építsetek gyógyszeres dobozokból ólakat.Folyamatos munka remekül belehet vonni a gyermekeket és persze a szülőket is a gyűjtő munkába.


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 21)

pkytty írta:


> Sziasztok!
> A "Scoala altfel" hetre az en temam: Ismerjuk meg oseinket! Ezen a napon lesz babszinhaz Matyas kiralyrol. Van valami otletetek mit tehetnek meg be erre a napra? Koszonom a segitseget!



Készítsetek koronát vagy síkbábot,mondjuk lovat.


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 21)

szi2csi írta:


> Remélhetőleg sok ilyen értelmes gyerkőccel találkozol, mint te.
> Egy szóból meg értik, hogy Mit, Mikor, és Hol kell csinálni.
> Mindenki úgy kezdte, hogy össze gyűjtötte a 20 hozzá szólást, de a megfelelő helyen ahol meg lehet csinálni fél óra alatt.
> Nem szemetelt, nem értetlenkedett, értelmezte ha valaki jelezte az illetőnek, hogy nem jó helyen van.Még azt tudom elképzelni, hogy egy elkényeztetett gyerek vagy aki nem tudja unalmába mit csináljon, és ilyen értelmetlen dolgokkal tölti ki az idejét. Remélhetőleg törölve lesz az összes ilyen hozzá szólás.
> Az enyém is mivel nem ide való, de ha nem törli a kormányos én fogom törölni délután.



Jó a megjegyzésed.


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 21)

eri888 írta:


> Tanulás és a sport igen fontos



ezért fontos a testnevelés mindennap.


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 21)

nagyon jó!


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 21)

Talán megtalálom a keresett verset.

Szívesen dramatizálok a gyerekeimmel az oviban.

Találtam már egy-két jó verses mesét.

Anyák napjára keresek egy két verset.

A termünket mindig közösen díszítjük.


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 21)

Jó ötletek.


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 21)

Nagyon jó.


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 21)

tetszik


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 21)

De jó ötlet.


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 21)

Nagyon szuper témák.


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 21)

editmacko írta:


> rét-vét



hét-vét


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 21)

editmacko írta:


> hét-vét



hát vét


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 21)

editmacko írta:


> hát vét



Hát-véd


----------



## editmacko (2012 Március 21)

Nagyon ügyesek vagytok.


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

Első fejezet, A filozófusok előítéleteiről

A könyv első fejezetében a filozófusok előítéleteiről szól. Az előítéletek sorában jelenik meg az akarat, illetve a szabad akarat fogalma. Meglátása szerint az emberiség az igazságot, a biztos tudást keresi. Innen jön az egyik alapkérdése, hogy honnan és miből jön ez a vágy? Vitatja, hogy egyáltalán értékes- e számunkra az igazság?


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

Az igazság a jó és a rossz ellentétéből született. Így következhet-e valami az ellentétekből? Például, ahogy Platón látta a rosszból a jó. Szerinte ezek hasonlóak, csak fokozatbeli különbség van közöttük, jelen esetben a jó és a rossz között. Ebből adódóan, mi van akkor, ha a tudás (igazság) keresésnek ösztöne csak mi ránk-emberekre jellemző? Csak az emberiségnek van szüksége erre, az önfenntartás szempontjából.


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

A világot számokkal hamisítjuk meg, hiszen ha a világ atomokból áll, akkor miként mondhatjuk egy faasztalra, hogy az fából, ha valójában csak bizonyos atomok gyakoribbak ott. A Jón és Rosszon túl filozófiája épp ezekről a hamis ítéletekről, hamis világ megalkotásról való lemondást jelenti, illetve az ezeken való túljutást. Nitzsche kritikusan viselkedik Kanttal illetve Spinozával szemben. Állítása szerint helytelen logikával tévútra visznek és eljutatnak minket a végső igazság szükségszerű fogalmához.


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

A szerző szerint a filozófia szó jelentése nem a bölcsesség szeretete, hanem a saját bölcsesség szeretete. Vagyis mindenki megtalálja a saját kis maga világ igazsgát, és ezt megpróbálja másokra ráerőltetni. Nitzsche szerint az Übermensch ebben is különbözik, ő nem másoknak alkot morált, igazságot, hanem saját magának, ami csak neki jó. Mások véleménye értékítélete ezzel kapcsolatban nem érdekli. S ezt a filozófiát az ösztönök használják saját maguk érvényesítésére.


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

Például az elnyomástól való félelem adja a demokrácia filozófiáját. Állítása szerint a filozófusok a saját világképükhöz hasonlóra akarják alakítani a világot. Szerinte a pozitivizmus csak hazug eszmék zsibvására.


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

Szókratészról ezt írja: " a csőcselék szagától bűzlik ", mivel plebejus volt, de vele együtt még Arisztotelész eszméit is elítéli. Ez utóbbit azért, mert arisztokrata volt.


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

Nietzsche elveti a magánvaló és az értékítélet fogalmát. Hiszen az igaz eszmények, mint az örök dolgok mindig is megvoltak. Ezek az értékeszmények azonban leértékelik a jelen, saját világunkat. Ami hasadáshoz vezethet.


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

Szembeállítja a rossz, valódi világot, a tökéletes, kitalált világgal. Tehát ha megszabadulnánk a jó és szép fogalmától nem látnák olyan szürkének, rossznak a világunkat. Ezzel szemben az európai filozófusok még mindig a jó és rossz megkülönböztetésén fáradoznak.


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

Második fejezet: A szabad szellem

Az ember életszerető és egyben félénk nem- tudás ösztöne (vagyis elrejtőzni a fájdalmas, nehéz igazságok elől, melyek terhe alatt összeroppannánk) az igazság tévútjára visz minket.


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

Tehát áligazságokat állítunk fel, hogy az eszünket kielégítsük. Ebben segítségünkre van a nyelvünk is, mely állandóan ellentéteteket állít fel, ott ahol fokozati különbségek vannak (például magas és alacsony).


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

Tehát a nyelvünk gyakran akadályoz minket. Az emberek inkább saját birodalmuk falai mögé bújnak el önigazolásuk céljából (mindenki aljas, de én jó vagyok).


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

Úgy tartja sokkal érdekesebb az átlagember megnyilvánulásait szemlélni. Állítása szerint, ha egy egyén elindult a függetlenség útján, s már elég messze ért a való világ által felállított normáktól, már nem számíthat az emberek részvételére. Hiszen ilyen távlatokba eljutott filozófus gondolatai, látás módja mindig is bomlasztóan hatott az átlagembereknél.


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

Ellenben ha behódol a téveszméknek, akkor a nép "szentté avatja". Az ember idős korárra már kialakított magának egy világképet mondhatjuk, meghamisítja magát és értéket, amiket szembe állít a fiatalkori "naiv érzelmi" állapotával szemben.


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

A görög filozófia óta nem az eredmény a fontos a szándék. Ami ha úgy nézzük hibás felvetés, hiszen mit értünk jó szándékú rossztett alatt? Kritizálja az idealistákat, akik a kitalált igazságuk jóságát használják fel ellenérvként, tehát ami szép és jó az igaz. Nietzsche szerint a filozófusok új generációjának az igazsága csak a sajátjuk.


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

A közjó és közigazság értéktelen, felhígult. Hiszen Platón filozófiája is csak sajátja, nem állíthatjuk, hogy ténylegesen igaza van. Ezzel azt állítanánk, hogy van egy végső fórum, egy tiszta igazság. De ez csak fikció!


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

Ebből következik, hogy nincs mérce, nincs rangsor, tehát egyenlőség sem létezik. Saját belső harcunknak nincs közönsége, senki se látja. Így ez által nincs mérhető eredménye sem Nietzsche szerint.


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

Az író igazság kereső labirintusának nem biztos, hogy van kijárata, az egész egy képzeletbeli szörny, nem csak a benne lévő Minotaurus. Nietzsche szerint az igazi szabad szellem ezt elfogadja és vállalja.


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

Harmadik fejezet, A vallásról

Ebben a fejezetben teljesednek ki Nietzsche ateista képzettei. Szerinte az Úr nélküli világot, ugyanúgy fel kell építeni, mint annak idején a vallást. Minden érték átértékelése. Említést tesz az Übermenschről, bár csak képletesen van róla szó. Állítása szerint a világ elemei végesek. Az univerzum is véges. Tehát a variációk, lehetőségek száma is véges, még akkor is, ha egy felfoghatatlan számról is beszélünk. Ellenben az idő végtelen, így elkerülhetetlen, hogy variációk ismétlődjenek. Tehát ezek szerint a vételen az időben a jelenlegi életünk még meg fog ismétlődni, mégpedig végtelenszer, mert az idő végtelen. Vagyis a jelenlegi életünk végtelenszer éljük majd át. Az emberen túli ember, az Übermensch, ezzel tisztában van.


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

Ebből fakadóan elfogad bármiféle szenvedést, amit az "élettől kap". A balsorsáért senkit sem hibáztat, csak saját magát. Így neki az Úr fogalma sem szükséges. Nietzsche úgy gondolja, hogy hit nem más, mint egy áldozat, amelyet mi hozunk meg. Ezáltal csonkítjuk meg, alázzuk meg önmagunkat a szellemünket. A keresztény hit pedig alattvalói rabszolgaérzést ad. Az emberben bűntudatot ébresztenek az elkövetett hibái kicsapongásai. Ezt a bűntudatot görcsös vezekléssel illetve önmegtartóztatással próbálja orvosolni. Amit az író képmutatásnak nevez.


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

Szerinte, a vallásnak a munka méltatlan, jó példa erre a szerzetesek élete. Tehát az, ha valaki dolgozik az "elvallástalanítódik". Kimondja, hogy vallás és vele együtt a felszínesség az igazságtól az ismeretlentől való félelemből fakad. Még nem vagyunk hozzá elég erősek, hogy felfedezzük az igazságot. A kereszténység a gyengéket védi (" Boldogok a lelki szegények"). A nagyokat, azokat, akik valamire, nagyra hivatottak pedig elnyomja. Hiszen a kereszténység a szegények az elesettek vallásaként indult. A vallásnak az egyik alaptétele, hogy " Isten előtt mindenki egyenlő". Ezzel kijelentéssel a jóindulatú, középszerű európai ember nyugodt szívvel csatlakozik a csordához.


----------



## Kopee83 (2012 Március 21)

Részlet Friedrich Nietzsche Túl Jón és Rosszon című művének elemzésemből.


----------



## marbet (2012 Március 21)

nem rossz


----------



## marbet (2012 Március 21)

nem rossz


----------



## marbet (2012 Március 21)

erdekes


----------



## marbet (2012 Március 21)

erdekes


----------



## marbet (2012 Március 21)

erdekes


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

így éjféltájt


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

nemis tudom miért nem alszok:|


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

"Egy ember hamarabb elpusztul a teljes alváshiánytól, mint az éhségtől. 10 alvás nélküli nap már elég a halálhoz, míg éhezni több hétig is képes egy egészséges személy. "


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

na ez durva:S


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

Egy órán át tartó fejhallgató viselés a fülben tanyázó baktériumok számát a hétszeresére növeli.


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

jézusomOO


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

ki hány órája ül a gép előtt fejessel a fején?


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

A civilizáltnak nevezett világ elmúlt 3500 év történelmét végignézve csak 230 békés évet számolhatunk össze.


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

pfff...ennyik vagyunkXD


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

A Föld keringési sebessége folyamatosan lassul, emiatt néhány millió éven belül szükségtelenné válik a szökőév.


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

végülis ki lehet várni...


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

Ha egy vödröt megtöltünk földdel, az ötször akkora tömegű, mintha a Nap anyagával lenne megtöltve, mégis - a Nap és a Föld méretének különbözősége miatt - egy 75 kilós ember a Napon 2 tonnát nyomna.


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

na ha ezt valaki érti


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

elismerésem


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

A kaliforniai Livermore tűzoltóállomásán van egy villanykörte, amely 1901 óta folyamatosan ég.


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

A "Snickers" nevű csokoládészeletet egy lóról nevezték el.


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

az értelmetlennek tűnő nevemben van értelem


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

nem is akármilyen><,


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

éééés megvan


----------



## GM p(¤)tato (2012 Március 22)

Az eszkimók által lakott hókunyhók sokkal hatékonyabb védelmet nyújtanak a modern hadseregek által használt barikádoknál. Sőt, majdnem teljesen láthatatlanok felülről nézve és infravörös kamerákkal sem vehetők észre a bent tartózkodók. - búcsúzóul


----------



## zsvirag5 (2012 Március 22)

Szuper


----------



## zsvirag5 (2012 Március 22)

Sziasztok!

Szoktátok olvasni a Kitekintő.hu-t? Van egy nyugati magyarság rovat, ahová szívesen várunk bármi hasznos infót a nyugati magyarságtól!


----------



## tevekex (2012 Március 22)

1


----------



## Sabrinaniki (2012 Március 22)

Teljesít


----------



## Sabrinaniki (2012 Március 22)

tele*fon*


----------



## Sabrinaniki (2012 Március 22)

én is kelek


----------



## Sabrinaniki (2012 Március 22)

járni?


----------



## Sabrinaniki (2012 Március 22)

Én is reménykedő tipus vagyok.


----------



## Sabrinaniki (2012 Március 22)

Én már a napfényes, meleg, enyhe szellős időt, de legjobban a Húsvéti nyuszit várom!


----------



## Sabrinaniki (2012 Március 22)

A nyarat is szeretem de csak 30 fokig


----------



## lord48 (2012 Március 22)

2222


----------



## fkovari (2012 Március 22)

elso


----------



## fkovari (2012 Március 22)

hetedik


----------



## fkovari (2012 Március 22)

nyolcadik


----------



## fkovari (2012 Március 22)

kilencedik


----------



## fkovari (2012 Március 22)

tizedik


----------



## fkovari (2012 Március 22)

tizenegyedik lesz ez már


----------



## fkovari (2012 Március 22)

tizenkettedik


----------



## fkovari (2012 Március 22)

tizenharmadik


----------



## fkovari (2012 Március 22)

tizennegyedik...


----------



## fkovari (2012 Március 22)

tizenötödik, h minden igaz...


----------



## fkovari (2012 Március 22)

tizenhatodik


----------



## fkovari (2012 Március 22)

tizenhetedik...


----------



## fkovari (2012 Március 22)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## fkovari (2012 Március 22)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## fkovari (2012 Március 22)

utolsó...


----------



## aegon (2012 Március 22)

*Üdv*

Szioka, azért írok mert gyűjtöm a 20-astkiss


----------



## blaximus (2012 Március 22)

Remélem sikerül hozzászólnom.


----------



## blaximus (2012 Március 22)

Sikerült!


----------



## blaximus (2012 Március 22)

Nyerő széria!


----------



## blaximus (2012 Március 22)

És megint, és megint.


----------



## blaximus (2012 Március 22)

És most?


----------



## blaximus (2012 Március 22)

Igen!!!!


----------



## blaximus (2012 Március 22)

Vagy nem?


----------



## blaximus (2012 Március 22)

Kapálásról tud valaki egy jó tankönyvet?


----------



## blaximus (2012 Március 22)

De.


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Akkor fogjunk is hozzá...


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Tizenkilenc maradt hátra
a sebváltón az R - a Rátra.


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Tizennyolc után
felnőtt vagy: hurrá!


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Most jön a tizenhét!
Sok kis vers, ide még!


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Tizenhatnál nem állhatunk meg,
ha bereggeltünk nem adjuk fel!


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Tizenöt,
Fizetnök!


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Tizennégy -
hét meg hét.


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

13 szerencseszám!
mindjárt kész vagy ám.


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Tizenkettő egy tucat,
Süket fülbe fúrj lukat!


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Tizenegy angolul írva eleven.
E rím így nem túl eleven.


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Elérkezett végre a tíz!
A cél egyre csak hív.


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Kilenc maradt már csak,
vége lenne... bárcsak.


----------



## lobika (2012 Március 22)

kezdjük el újra a kört


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Maradt, mint polipnak a csápja,
ki a halakat csőrével rágja.


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Ismét szerencse szám: hét.
Ő szerencsédnek sose vét.


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Hathatós hatással bír a hatos,
hallottad már te is: "...hass, alkoss..."


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Páratlan szám az öt.
Jó és rossz is hozzá köt.


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Négyes ez maradt, lám a'!
elemek, évszakok száma.


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Szerencsének újabb száma.
Jó szám ez a hurkos hármas.


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Szerelmesek száma a kettő:
Ideális esetben ez illő.


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Egy csak egy maradhat!
Legyen vége már a dalnak!


----------



## MurlocQ (2012 Március 22)

Üdvözlet, köszönet és búcsú!
Szerencséd legyen vastag húsú!


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

.


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

1


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

2


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

3.üzenet


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

4.üzenet


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

5.üzenet


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

6.üzenet


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

7.üzenet


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

8.üzenet


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

9.üzenet


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

10. üzenet


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

11. üzenet


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

12. üzenet


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

13. üzenet


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

14. üzenet


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

15. üzenet


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

16. üzenet


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

17. üzenet


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

18. üzenet


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

19. üzenet


----------



## Manyokiss (2012 Március 22)

20. üzenet


----------



## dekka (2012 Március 22)

Már van 6 hsz!


----------



## dekka (2012 Március 22)

Itt 23.07 van, ma meg kell csinálnom a tervet


----------



## dekka (2012 Március 22)

Még 12 kell


----------



## dekka (2012 Március 22)

Ez a 10.


----------



## dekka (2012 Március 22)

11.


----------



## dekka (2012 Március 22)

Xii.


----------



## dekka (2012 Március 22)

Tizenharmadik


----------



## dekka (2012 Március 22)

Júshcsi


----------



## dekka (2012 Március 22)

cincisprezece


----------



## dekka (2012 Március 22)

seizieme


----------



## dekka (2012 Március 22)

17.


----------



## dekka (2012 Március 22)

Visszaszámlálás: 3


----------



## dekka (2012 Március 22)

2


----------



## dekka (2012 Március 22)

1


----------



## Gáldi Csilla (2012 Március 23)

Itt vagyok, próbálom összegyűjteni a 20 értelmes üzenetet


----------



## Gáldi Csilla (2012 Március 23)

Már haladok, nagyon jó témákat találtam


----------



## Gáldi Csilla (2012 Március 23)

Pedagógus vagyok és jók az ötletek


----------



## Gáldi Csilla (2012 Március 23)

Lassan befejezem, mert mennem kell dolgozni


----------



## Gáldi Csilla (2012 Március 23)

Ha van valakinek Én-könyv autizmussal élőknek kitöltve, ötletnek nagyon szívesen fogadom
Köszi


----------



## Gáldi Csilla (2012 Március 23)

Az itt leírt ötleteket szívesen felhasználnám


----------



## Gáldi Csilla (2012 Március 23)

Már tényleg mennem kell


----------



## Gáldi Csilla (2012 Március 23)

Mindenkinek kellemes napot kívánok


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

*1.*

Kipróbálom én is a fórumot.


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

2


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

időkorlát is van


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

4


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

Ez már az 5.


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

Talán ez már a 6. hozzászólás lesz


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

7


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

Irok majd értelmeset is.


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

Sose lesz meg a 20?


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

10.


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

11


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

tizenkettő


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

13


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

na még 7


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

bolond dolog ez, így terhelni egy szervert!


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

de találtam egy anyagot, melyet szeretnék letölteni


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

17


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

még 3-4


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

233


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

20.?


----------



## Blmc (2012 Március 23)

Ebbe a témában, azaz hogy jelenléti ív, kérem elfogadni az összes eddigi hozzászólásomat ÉRTELMES-nek. Köszönöm!


----------



## g3kko0 (2012 Március 23)

neki


----------



## h.editke (2012 Március 23)

Szép napot


----------



## gbetti (2012 Március 23)




----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

*felmérők*

mindenkinek köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

*madarak és fák vilagnapja*

Sziasztok!

Nálunk az óviban nagyon jól felkészülten ünneplik ezt a napot! örülök neki, hogy az óvónők foglalkoznak ezzel a témával. Ültetnek kis fát, sétálnak a környéken, etetik a madarakat stb.
Ilyenkor egységes zöld pólót viselnek.
Köszönet az óvó néniknek!


----------



## Diablo0212 (2012 Március 23)

sziasztok


----------



## Diablo0212 (2012 Március 23)

h.editke írta:


> Szép napot



neked is


----------



## Diablo0212 (2012 Március 23)

kellemes hétvégét mindenkinek !


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

*szójáték*

jobb nem jutott eszedbe?


----------



## Diablo0212 (2012 Március 23)

akinek meg dolgozni kell


----------



## Diablo0212 (2012 Március 23)

annak jó munkát


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

*blog*

köszi a tanácsot. Hogy érted a blog-ot?


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

iggggeeeennnnn......63


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

sok jó ötletet kaptam. köszönöm


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

ismerős versek, néhe még a nyag lányom is beszáll a mondókák közös mondásába


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

A nők azt hiszik, mindent meg tudnak oldani a férfi nélkül...ez itt a baj!


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

Sajna vasárnap esni fog, pedig nagyon vártam már hogy kinti programokat csinálhassunk....mindenkinek szép hétvégét a dolgozóknak holnapra kitartást!


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

Próbálom kihámozni a lényeget, de nem megy....nem vagyok ilyen lelkiállapotban...biztos itt a bibi!


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

Van egy jó cukrászda Bp-en! Túrórudi tortát ettem a múltkor. Nagggyon jó volt!


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

Sziasztok!
ürmértéket tanulják a suliban a lányomék, és nagyon nem megy neki. Szeretném bemutatni neki, ehhez viszont mércés poharakra lenne szükségem.
Tudja vki hogy hol kaphatók ezek?
Köszi


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

Ehhez kell a türelem! Gratulálok.


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)




----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

köszi


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

hello


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

itt a hétvége!


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

kés-vés


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

2 nap, azaz hétfőn már használható?!


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

az fülhallgató...de mindegy


----------



## hamadr (2012 Március 23)

még nem tudtam megnyitni semmit, de kiváncsi vagyok, hogy segítenek-e a fejlesztésben


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

első hozzászólás


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

2


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

3


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

4


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

5


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

6


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

7


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

8


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

9


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

10


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

11


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

12


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

13


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

14


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

15


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

16


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

17


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

18


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

19


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

20


----------



## tferi21 (2012 Március 23)

hahó


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

hali én is gyűjtögetek


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

mennyi is kell még?


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

és aztán?


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

beléphetek


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

oda, ahová most nem?


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

16


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

3


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

2


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

1


----------



## narancsvirág75 (2012 Március 23)

0


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 23)

Köszönet a lehetőségért!


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

*miért?*

Mondjátok már el, miért kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

magyarul beszélés ellenőrzése, vagy csak teszt, hogy képes-e ennyit tenni egy regisztrációért?


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

mindegy, ha már itt vagyok, megcsinálom, talán még valami értelmes is kijön belőle.


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

Váltottam linuxra. sokáig nem bírtam elszakadni a vindóztól, de most kiadták a wine legújabb (1.4 stabil ág) változatát, amivel a legtöbb vindózos program megy, még akár játékok is.


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

Nem emuláció, dll-ből fut a vindóz, előfordulhat, hogy gyorsabb, mint az eredeti. kétségtelenül vannak hibái és gyengeségei, de a legtöbb feladatra működőképes


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

nagyon


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

régen regisztráltam már, most csak egy e-bookra gyúrok, Jókai Óceánia, amit eddig máshol nem találtam meg


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

szeretnék


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

letölteni


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

remélem, a fórumon tényleg fent van a file, mert mikor régen regisztráltam, kb. semmi nem volt fent


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

erről


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

az


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

oldalról


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

A stanford hirdetett ingyenes, netes kurzusokat, főleg IT részlegen. Ebben a félévben a probabilistic graphical modelst vettem fel, akit érdekel, próbálja ki


----------



## Flowergirl* (2012 Március 23)

mert


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

múlt félévben machine learning kurzust ,,hallgattam'', tetszett.


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

10


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

11


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

12


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

13


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

14


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

15


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

hali


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

akkor én is beköszönök


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

16


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

látom, nem vagyunk itt túl sokan


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

ez a számolás nagyon jó ötlet


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

17


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

én is neki fogok


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

hanem?


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

lássuk, ki ad többet harmadszor!


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

1


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

2


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

3


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

4


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

de jó, hogy kiírják az üzenetek számát!


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

hát


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

5


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

számolni enélkül is tudsz. mindenesetre én megvagyok. további kellemest a hasznossal


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

vagy mégse


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

köszi!


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

bár te sem sietted el 2007 óta


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

már nekem sincs sok hátra


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

nna, még mindig nem tudok letölteni, tiszta szívás.


----------



## harang76 (2012 Március 23)

egyre közelebb a célhoz


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

most kell várnom 2 napot? vagy hogy?


----------



## contle (2012 Március 23)

még megpróbálok kijelentkezni, meg vissza, hátha segít


----------



## ruisstimi (2012 Március 23)

jó estét!


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

jó estét mindenkinek


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

nem is könnyű 20 hozzászólást írni a semmiről


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

de megkísérlem


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

holnap gyönyörű napsütéses tavasz lesz és pakkot kapok


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

ezért is vagyok itt


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

sándor napján megszakad a tél


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

józsef napján megszűnik a szél


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

zsákban benedek hoz majd meleget


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

nincs több fázás, boldog aki él


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

hipphipphurrá


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

már csak 9 kell


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

8888888


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

egy megérett a meggy


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

kettő, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

három, te vagy az én párom


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

négy, észnél légy


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

már nem kell sok


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

és már csak 2


----------



## dzsofia (2012 Március 24)

szuper, köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy itt összegyűjthettem


----------



## shoggy (2012 Március 24)

érdekes


----------



## shoggy (2012 Március 24)

bezony


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Szia! Szuper a lehetőség!


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Próbálok még gyűjtögetni!


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Ismét én vagyok.


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Még sok kell!


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Csak beköszönök!


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Ismét köszönet a lehetőségért!


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Még később benézek!


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Remélem nem zavartalak nagyon!


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Na még egy tizedik.


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Most egy kis időre elköszönök! Szia


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Ismét jelentkezem!


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Viszlát!


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Sajnos most valóban mennem kell!


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Látom, még kell egy pár üzenet!


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Újra itt vagyok!


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Már nem kell sok


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Már csak 3.


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Csak 2.


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Nagyon kedves vagy, köszönet még egyszer.


----------



## Ancsácska (2012 Március 24)

Még egy utolsó


----------



## maria1982 (2012 Március 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## maria1982 (2012 Március 24)




----------



## maria1982 (2012 Március 24)

:d


----------



## maria1982 (2012 Március 24)

Most regisztráltam az oldalra, mert pedagógusként szükségem lenne fejlesztői feladatokra.
Megtaláltam ezt a topikot... de még kell jó pár hozzászólás...


----------



## kakukmanci (2012 Március 24)

Mindjárt húsvét


----------



## kakukmanci (2012 Március 24)

Jön a nyuszi


----------



## kakukmanci (2012 Március 24)

:d


----------



## kakukmanci (2012 Március 24)

Zöld erdő meg minden


----------



## anarchimedes (2012 Március 24)

Szintén pedagógus! Én is elég sok hasznos anyagot találtam már itt!


maria1982 írta:


> Most regisztráltam az oldalra, mert pedagógusként szükségem lenne fejlesztői feladatokra.
> Megtaláltam ezt a topikot... de még kell jó pár hozzászólás...


----------



## GAdri5 (2012 Március 24)

Köszönöm!


----------



## GAdri5 (2012 Március 24)

**

Nekem még 1 nap is kell talán, de írok pár hozzászólást. Köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## GAdri5 (2012 Március 24)

Nagyon kellene nekem pár német könyv, de így ugye nem tudom letölteni sajnos.


----------



## shoggy (2012 Március 24)

azaz


----------



## GAdri5 (2012 Március 24)

Jó ez az oldal nagyon, sok hasznos dolgot lehet találni


----------



## GAdri5 (2012 Március 24)

Másoknak is tuti ajánlani fogom majd.


----------



## GAdri5 (2012 Március 24)

Szupi


----------



## GAdri5 (2012 Március 24)

Gyűjtöm gyűjtöm


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Szep delutant mindenkinek! Remelem mindenkinel szep ido van


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Lassan, de biztosan osszejon az. Talan nekem is


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Nem tudom erdekel e valakit, most epp londonban vagyok


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Hatalmas epitkezesi munkak folynak mindenhol


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Nagyon keszul a varos az olimpiara


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Igy is tul sok ember van itt


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Bele se merek gondolni mi lesz itt nyaron:s


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Lehet elmegyek varost nezni


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Furcsa nepseg az angol


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Tele vannak kulonc dolgokkal


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Es meg turo rudijuk sincsen


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

A balatonpartrol nem fogok elmozdulni egesz nyaron


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Alig varom mar. Mondjuk ez a balaton mar nem ugyanaz mint 15-20evvel ezelott


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Hogy lehetne kicsit lelassitani ezt a gyors valtozast?


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Mondhatjatok, hogy regimodi vagyok


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Mar nincs sok hatra, kitartas


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Igazsag szerint fantasy konyvre palyazok


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Olvassatok el Robert Jordan: Az ido kereke sorozatot, megeri a stilus kedveloinek


----------



## gaidin (2012 Március 24)

Remelem mostmar megkaparinthatom


----------



## GAdri5 (2012 Március 24)

*-*

Na már nekem se sok kell.


----------



## GAdri5 (2012 Március 24)

Imádom ezt a jó időt


----------



## GAdri5 (2012 Március 24)

De most a német is nagyon fontos


----------



## GAdri5 (2012 Március 24)

Remélem minden könyvet meg tudok szerezni


----------



## GAdri5 (2012 Március 24)

Hu már nemsok


----------



## GAdri5 (2012 Március 24)




----------



## GAdri5 (2012 Március 24)

És végre


----------



## roberto3311 (2012 Március 24)

Köszönöm


----------



## tutina (2012 Március 24)




----------



## berzsian (2012 Március 24)

hello


----------



## berzsian (2012 Március 24)

ennek mi az értelme?


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

Répa


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

Retek


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

Mogyoró


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

200


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

300


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

lassan összejön


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

még14


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

még13


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

12


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

11


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

10


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

9


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

8


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

7


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

6


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

5


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

4


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

3


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

2


----------



## Fiona59 (2012 Március 24)

1


----------



## Zsu98 (2012 Március 24)




----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

Semmilyen papír, legyen az még olyan nagy vagy vékony, nem hajtható 7-nél többször félbe.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

Évente több ember hal meg szamár által, mint repülőgép-szerencsétlenségben.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

Egy zsiráf képes a több, mint 1 méteres nyelvével a fülét pucolni.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

-90 °C fok alatt megfagy a lehelet, és leesik a földre.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

Kenyában a zenészeket egy ketrecbe zárják a színpadon, nehogy ellopják a hangszereket.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

A Manhattan szó egy régi indián nyelvből származik, és azt jelent hogy: "A hely, ahol részegek voltunk".


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

Thomas Edison, a villanykörte feltalálója, félt a sötétben.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

Lehetetlen nyitott szemmel tüsszenteni.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

A leggyakoribb keresztnév a világon a Mohamed.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

Az utolsó 3500 évben összesen 230 év volt háborúmentes a "civilizált világban".


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

A háború szava a szanszkrit nyelvben az jelenti: vágyakozás több tehénre.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

A korabeli írásokból kiderül, hogy Leonardo da Vinci nem tudományos vagy mûvészi teljesítményére volt a legbüszkébb, hanem arra, hogy puszta kézzel volt képes vasat hajlítani.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

A Tyrranosaurus Rex legközelebbi ma is élõ rokona: a csirke.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

Az elsõ e-mailt 1972-ben továbbították az Interneten keresztül.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

Egy 1991-es Gallup felmérés azt az eredményt hozta, hogy az amerikaiak 49 százaléka nem tudta, hogy a fehér kenyér búzából készül.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

A földimogyoró a dinamit egyik alapanyaga.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

Egy macskának 32 izom van mindegyik fülében.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

Al Capone névjegykártyáján "használtbútor-kereskedő" állt.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

A jojó eredetileg fegyver volt a Fülöp szigeteken.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

Egy 60 éves élet során egy férfinak összességében 5 éven keresztül van erekciója alvás közben.


----------



## Corvius (2012 Március 24)

Uruguayban tilos párbajozni, kivéve, ha az ember bejegyzett véradó.


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

1


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

Megérett a megy.


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

2


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

3


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

4


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

5


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

6


----------



## Adrienn25 (2012 Március 24)

kiss


----------



## Adrienn25 (2012 Március 24)

14


----------



## Adrienn25 (2012 Március 24)

13


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

7


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

8


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

1 köszönöm


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

9


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

2 köszönöm


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

10


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

3 köszönöm


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

11


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

4 köszönöm


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

12


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

13


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

14


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

15


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

16


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

17


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

18


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

20


----------



## Jumeogi (2012 Március 24)

21


----------



## zissou (2012 Március 24)

hejjhó


----------



## zissou (2012 Március 24)

mango sticky rice


----------



## zissou (2012 Március 24)

21


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

5 köszönöm


----------



## asthar (2012 Március 24)

232


----------



## asthar (2012 Március 24)

99


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

6 köszönöm


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

7 köszönöm


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

8 köszönöm


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

9 köszönöm


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

10 köszönöm


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

11 köszönöm


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

12 köszönöm


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

13 köszönöm


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

14 köszönöm


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

15 köszönöm


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

16 köszönöm


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

17 köszönöm


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

18 köszönöm


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

19 köszönöm


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

20 köszönöm


----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

21 köszönöm


----------



## tibi08 (2012 Március 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tibi08 (2012 Március 24)




----------



## tibi08 (2012 Március 24)




----------



## tibi08 (2012 Március 24)




----------



## sanyi123456 (2012 Március 24)

22 köszönöm


----------



## d-e6208 (2012 Március 24)

Köszönöm nincs?


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Mikor van abszolút szárazság?
- ???
- Amikor a fák rohangálnak a kutyák után.


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Ki az abszolút magas?
- Akinek ha a hátán végigfut a hideg, kétszer is megáll közben pihenni.


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Hova utalja Micimackót az orvos, ha depressziós?
- ???
- Hát csuporterápiára.


----------



## ilike1964 (2012 Március 25)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## ilike1964 (2012 Március 25)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## ilike1964 (2012 Március 25)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## ilike1964 (2012 Március 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ilike1964 (2012 Március 25)

Helló!


----------



## ilike1964 (2012 Március 25)

Helló!


----------



## ilike1964 (2012 Március 25)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## ilike1964 (2012 Március 25)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## ilike1964 (2012 Március 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ilike1964 (2012 Március 25)

Helló!


----------



## ilike1964 (2012 Március 25)

Hi!


----------



## ilike1964 (2012 Március 25)

Hy!


----------



## ilike1964 (2012 Március 25)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*Ilyen az élet*

A Medve egy görbelábú, nagy és piszkos állat volt, de nem volt senki akinek jobb szíve lenne mint neki. Sajnos az állatok csak a külsejére figyeltek, ezért a Medve nagyon mérges lett és kegyetlenül megverte őket. Az állatok nagyon gyűlölték Őt a sok verés miatt. A Medve jószívű volt és szerette a vicceket, de az állatok nem értették, ezért összefogtak és jól megverték. Nehéz dolog jószívűnek lenni ezen a világon.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*2*

A Farkas is görbelábú és piszkos állat volt, meg gonosz és kegyetlen, de az állatok nem gyűlölték és nem verték meg, mert a Farkas fiatalon meghalt. Azért halt meg Medve korábban született, mint a Farkas és még idejében agyonverte. Szép dolog, amikor a Jó győz a Rossz felett.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*3*

A Nyúl kicsi, gonosz és kegyetlen állat volt, no meg nagyon gyáva is. Ezért nem csinált senkinek semmi rosszat, mégis gyakran verték, mert a Rosszat meg kell büntetni.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*4*

A Varjú is gonosz volt és kegyetlen. Nem verte az állatokat, mert nem volt keze. Őt sem verték, mert nem tudták elérni. Egyszer ráesett a fa, amire az állatok hugyozni szoktak. Bosszúból…


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*5*

Ezután az állatok egész hónapon át nem hugyoztak arra a fára. A Nyúlra hugyoztak. A Nyúl megfázott és meghalt. Mindenki tudta, hogy Varjú a hibás. De senki se tudta elérni, mert nem tudták kiszedni a fa alól, ami ráesett. Néha a Rossz büntetlen marad.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*6*

A Vakond kicsi volt és vak, nem volt gonosz, egyszerűen jól végezte a munkáját. Ő ásta alá azt a fát,amire az állatok hugyozni szoktak és ami ráesett a Varjúra. Ezt senki se tudta meg, ezért a Vakond nem kapott verést. Egyáltalán, őt ritkán verték. Inkább ijesztgették, bár ez nehéz dolog volt, mivel a Vakond vak és nem látta, hogy ijesztgetik. Amikor az állatoknak nem sikerült őt megijeszteni, nagyon szomorúak lettek, és ilyenkor jól megverték a Medvét... Szomorúságból. Egyszer a Medve is meg akarta ijeszteni a Vakondot, de nem sikerült. A Vakond nem ijedt meg, mert a Medve ijesztés közben véletlenül megölte. A medve egy görbelábú és piszkos állat volt ezért a többi állat kegyetlenül megverte őt, nem a Vakond miatt. Pedig ő csak viccelni akart. Rossz, ha a vicceidet senki nem érti.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*7*

A Róka nagyon ravasz volt, bárkit át tudott verni… Általában… Ha sikerült, nem verték meg. De néha nem sikerült és akkor az egész erdőben állat Őt verte. Olyankor nem tudott átverni senki, mert nagyon nehéz bárkit is átverni, ha épp vernek. Egyszer úgy megverték, hogy belehalt, mert a csalás mindig kiderül.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*8*

A Vaddisznó nagy volt, erős és gyakran dührohamot kapott. Minden állat félt tőle, ezért csak közösen, teljes állati összefogással verték meg, vagy egyszerűen csak dobálták kövekkel és ágakkal. A Vaddisznó ettől mindíg nagyon dühös lett és egyszer eldugta az erdő összes kövét. Ezért nagyon-nagyon elverték. Többet nem rejtegette a köveket.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*9*

A Süni kicsi volt, szúrós és nem volt gonosz, csak tüskésen született, ezért neki csak a hasát ütötték. A Süninek nagyon fájt a gyomrozás, ezért kopaszra borotválta magát. Miután kopasz lett, már őt is ugyanúgy verték, mint az erdőben bárkit. Nehéz dolog vállalni a másságot.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*10*

A Borz ugyanolyan volt, mint a Nyúl, csak sokkal büdösebb, ezért csak úgy verték, hogy zsákot húztak rá. Egyszer a Borznak szülinapja volt. A bulira mindenkit meghívott, mert sok ajándékot akart kapni. Az állatok egy műanyag zsákot ajándékoztak neki és meg is verték, miután ráhúzták. A Borz megfulladt. Abban a műanyag zsákban kaparták el, amiben agyonverés közben megfulladt, de olyan büdös volt a hullája, hogy elásás után is mindent betöltött a szaga. Az állatok kiásták és átvitték a Másik Erdőbe, ahol újra elkaparták. Aztán jöttek a Másik Erdő állatai, és mindenkit nagyon megvertek, mert nekik sem tetszett a döglött Borz szaga. A szomszédokkal jóban kell lenni.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*11*

A Hörcsög is szerette az ajándékokat, meg gazdag is volt. Ha néha osztozott volna, akkor talán kevesebb verést kapott volna, de nagyon kapzsi volt, ezért gyakran megverték és akkor elvették a cuccait meg a kajáját, kényszerből kellett osztoznia... Olyankor mindig nagyon sírt. A gazdagok is sírnak.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*12*

Az Oroszlán volt az állatok királya. A királyokat nem szabad verni. Ez egy Törvény. De az állatok már rég leszarták a törvényt. Az állatok az Oroszlánt is verték. Csak úgy.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*13*

Mert ez egy olyan erdő volt.....


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*Johannes Lichtenawer vívóverse*

A vívóvers 

Ifjú lovag, szeresd Istent,tartsd a nőket becsben,így mindig megbecsült leszel,lovagiasságod ebből ered.Tanulj nemes művészeteket,ezek a harcban megsegítenek.Tőrt, kardot és botot harcra buzdíts,parasztkardot, ökölpajzsot mozdíts.Tőr, dárda, pajzs, birkózás nem játék,kell hozzájuk a komoly szándék.Használd ezeket művészien, emberesen,hogy az állásában előnyt szerezz.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*2*

Legyél ügyes a birkózásban, Kopja-, kard- és parasztkardvívásban. Ezekkel minddel férfiasan vívj, másokat velük párbajra hívj.)
Üss be jól, és sebezd meg véle,rohand le, találd el és vezesd félre,hogy aki tud utáljon,a nép meg imádjon.Arra mindig figyelj nagyon,mindennek hossza és mértéke vagyon.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*3*

És amit tenni akarsz, legyél komoly abban, komolyan vagy szórakozásból, jókedved mértékkel legyen a víváshoz. Nagyon figyelj erre, jó kedvvel vizsgáld merre, és mit akarsz tenni, így nem tudják azt elvenni. Ha a jókedv erővel párosul nagy előnyt kapsz válaszul. Ahhoz mindig legyen elég eszed, előnyöd szándékkal el ne vesszed. A becsvágyat mindig kerüld, négy vagy hat ellen ne küzdj. Jó kedvedben erkölcsös maradj ez neked csak jót tehet majd.Ügyes ember az ki méltón helytáll, ha a vele egyenlővel küzdeni kiáll. Az soha sem lehet szégyen, Ha elmenekülsz négy vagy hat ellenében.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*4*

Ha művészeted mutatni akarod, akkor balra indulj,ütéssel jobbról mozduljés balra jobbal folytatod,ezzel a helyes vívást mutatod.Ha valaki ütése előtt lépne,az művészetében kevés örömet lelne. Az utánütés legyen, ahogy akarod,így minden váltó elkerüli pajzsod.Legyen az fejre vagy testre, 
vívó a húzást el ne felejtse.Teljes testtelvívj erővel ellene.Hallj egy keveset a rosszról,ha jobb kezes vagy, ne vívj balról,viszont ha bal kezed a jobb,a jobb nagyon hátráltatni fog.Előny és hátrány ez az a két szó,amiből a művészet ered, amitől jó.Fontos a gyenge és az erős,az azonnal elválasztja e kettőt,ezekből ezt tanulod majd meg:művészettel dolgozz és védekezz.Ha könnyen megijedsz,Vívást tanulni ne siess.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*5*

Merészség és gyorsaság, óvatosság, bölcsesség és ravaszság, türelem, rejtelmesség, mértékletesség, előrelátás, szépség és képesség. A vívásba ezeken kívül, csak jó, ha jókedv vegyül. Sose üss a kardra, szemed a nyílást várja.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*6*

Tanuld meg, hogy az öt ütésta jobb kezed felől miként védjed,gyakran gondolj erre,a művészetben csak ezt szeresd. A dühütés, a kampó, a sanda,a kereszt és az ütés a skalpra.Minden védésben követés, átnyúlás, félre helyezés,lerohanás, húzás, átváltás, kezek nyomása, levágás,lógatás és nyílásra csavarás,és fogj, szúrj, és döfj szúrással.Ha felülről üt ellenfeled, a düh hegyével veszélyezteted,ha ez ellen védést ügyesen tett,fentről gond nélkül elvedd,ha erősen csavar tovább alulról vedd el a szúrást. Tudd és jól jegyezd meg:,ütés, szúrás, állása, erős és gyenge,azonnal előny és hátrány,harcodban ne legyen kapkodás.Amit a harc felülről adott, alulról megszégyenítheted legott.Minden csavaráshoz ütést, szúrást és vágást 
a kötésben találj meg,a mestereket így követed.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*7*

Sose üss a kardra, szemed a nyílást várja, a fejre vagy a testre bajod így nem eshet. Találsz vagy vétesz, azt el ne téveszd, hogy csak a nyílást kérjed. Minden tanításba az kéne, hogy hegyed az arcát nézze. Aki körbe szélesen üt az gyakran megszégyenül. Ütésed, szúrásod minden helyzetben a fentiek szerint tedd meg.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*7*

A négy nyílást ismerd meg,a rímet hozzá jegyezd meg,minden egyes esetben,párban vannak ketten.Ha meg akarod leckéztetni,a négy nyílást tudd művészien törni,fent duplázd,jobbra lent mutáld.Komolyan mondom ezt neked,védésben biztos senki se legyen,ha ezt jól megfogadod,ütéshez nem juttatod.Kampóval gyorsan tegyedkezére a hegyet.Ha a kampót teljesen megteszed,az ütésed lépéssel legyen.A kampót ügyesen üsd a lapjára,gyenge lesz így a mester munkája.Ha a kardok fenn találkoznak, szeretném ha elmennél onnan. A kampót ne röviden üsd,átváltást mutass vele együtt.Kampót neki, ha támadása elvét,így megtartod a nemes harc elvét,mert ha tied a harc előnye,nem sejtheti támadásod előre.A kereszt biztosan elkapja,ha ütését ellened a tetőből indítja.A kereszt az erőssel legyen,munkádat figyelmesen tegyed.Keresztet erősen ekére, ökörre, ezt jól jegyezd meg örökre.Amikor a keresztet teljesen teszed,ugrással a fejét veszélyezteted.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*8*

Ha a hibázást teszed, alulról könnyen megütheted.Kényszerít a kiszorítás,birkózik az átfutás. Könyököddel ugorj beaz útba ellene. Hibázz egymás után kétszer,ha eltalálod vágás is kell.Balra és előre gyorsanlépj kétszer nyomban.
Minden vívásban gyorsaság van jogosan, valamint előrelátás, merészség, kedv és bölcsesség. 
Könnyen megtöri a sanda,amit a bivaly ütne vagy szúrna.Aki egy váltót üt,az ellen sandát küldj.A sandával lerövidíti magát,az átváltás eltalálja az arcát.Sandát a hegyére,a torkát így metéld el.Sanda magasan a fejére,így ráüthetsz a kezére.
A sandát üssed jobbra így vívsz jobban. A sandát én becsülöm, soha el nem kerülöm. 
Ha ütsz egy skalpot,azzal veszélyezteted az arcot.A fordulás közben mellkast veszélyeztet rögvest.Ami ebből jöna korona elveszi rögtön,de a koronán vágj át,így megtöröd az útját.Nyomd az erőset,vágással menj el előle.
A skalpot én becsülöm, soha el nem kerülöm. 
Négy állást tarts meg,a többit hagyd el:ökör, eke, tető, bolond csak ezekre gondolj.Négy védést tehetsz,amivel az állásokat veszélyezteted.A védés megóv téged,de ha megtörténik, nagy baj érhet.Ha kivédett egyet, 
tudd, miként tette. Fogadd meg mit tanácsoltam,húzd le és üss gyorsan,védj bátran a négy végen,maradj ott, ha befejeznéd éppen.
Aki csak védeni akar, vívására sok ütés érkezik majd. Az akasztásba a védéssel, a leggyorsabban érkezel.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*9*

Tanulj követést két vágással,ha védene a támadásodra. 
Két külső elvétel, a munkádat így kezdd el. 
Vizsgáld a harcban meg,hogy erős vagy gyenge; ezt az érzést tanuld meg,az azonnalt így keresd.Kövesd kétszer az ellenfeled, és az öreg vágást tedd ellene.Aki alulra szeretne menni, azt az átnyúlás veszélyezteti.Ha (a kardok) fenn találkoznak,szeretném, ha elmennél onnan. Tedd a munkádat ésszel, és nyomd erősen kétszer.Tanuld meg miként helyezd félretedd utána művészien szúrásod, ütésed. Ha valaki ezután szúrna feléd, a te hegyed talál, az övé vét.Mindkét oldalról figyeld ezt meg,ha találni akarsz, legyen hozzá lépésed.
Minden tanításban, a hegyed nézzen az arcába. 
Tanuld meg az átváltást,mindkét oldalon komoly legyen a szúrás.Ha csavar ellened, az átváltással találd meg.Lépj közelebb a kötésben,a húzással eltalálod könnyen,ha talál a húzás, húzd meg megintez a munka fáj majd neki.Húzz meg minden találatot,a mestereket így utánzod.
Húzd le a kardodat, és gondold át a vívásodat. 
A lerohanás akkor jó, ha lóg,gombbal fogd meg, így birkózz.Mindig erőssel tedd a védésed,az átfutást így el nem téveszted. 
Fuss át és lökd meg, ha ráfogna a gombra, térítsd el. 
A keményre mindkét helyzetben,vágásod alulról tegyed meg.Vágásból összesen négy van,kettőt lent és kettőt fent ad. 
Keresztet rá, ha vágni akar így elkerülöd a nagyobb bajt, Sose vágj ha veszélyes, és figyelj a követésre. Vágj le minden keresztet, csak a követést felejtsd el. Ha nem akarsz szégyenben maradni ne habozz vágással bemenni. 
A vágást fordítsd be,nyomd a lapra a kezed.
Egyik dolog a csavarás, másik a fordítás, harmadik az akasztás. Ha ellenfeled bosszantani akarod, akkor szúrásokkal nyomhatod. Ha fej fölött üt a kézre, gyors vágástól megy majd lépre. Ne felejtsd el a rántást, ha fej fölött tetted a vágást. Aki nyomja a kezeket az ujjak előtt húzást megtehet. 
Akasztásból van kettő, egy kézzel a föld felől.Öt szó van minden esetben: ütés, szúrás, állás, erős vagy gyenge.Használd a vívásban a beszélő ablakot, figyeld a mozdulatait, állj szabadon.Üss be, amint mozdul, ha előtted visszavonul. Komolyan mondom ezt neked,védésben biztos senki se legyen,ha ezt jól megfogadodütéshez nem juttatod.
Ha rajta maradsz a kardon, próbáld ellene ezt akkor: szúrás, vágás, ütés és az érzésre figyelés. Minden tette ellenére, a kardjáról ne menjél le, mert ha a mester vívni akarna, jobb oldalról kerülne a kardra. Ha valaki leköt veled, a harc birkózással fenyeget. A nemes csavarás 
biztosan megtalál, ütéssel, szúrással, sőt még vágással. Minden csavarás, védésre kárhoztatás. Ütés, szúrás és vágás, ezeket találd meg, a nemes akasztás csavarás nélkül nincs meg, mert ha megvan az akasztás, abból bizony kell a csavarás. 
Aki a törést megtette,a végét jól előkészítette,sőt a törése még jó is volt,annak három csodám lesz most. Aki jobbra akasztés vele együtt csavar,az a csavarásra figyeljen,a jó útra odaérjen.A csavaráshoz a lépést tegyed,ezt komolyan mondom neked.Húsz és még négy lesz,ha mindkét oldalon ezt egyesével számolod,a nyolc csavarást lépéssel tanulod.(Mindkét oldalon tanuld meg 
a nyolc csavarást lépéssel. Mindegyikhez tartozik a három része nagyon is.Így húsz meg négy van belőle, ha megszámolod őket előre. A csavarást jól tudd, ügyesen mind megtanuld, így a nyílást elnyerheted, mind a négyet megtörheted. Minden egyes nyílásnak hat törését számláljad.)A harcot nem dönti el más, 
mint hogy erős vagy gyenge a vívás.


----------



## vaskarom (2012 Március 25)

*10*

Et cetera et finis.


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Hogy hívják az afrikai buszsofőrt?
- Busman.


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Hogy néz ki Tarzan, miután nekimegy a fának?
- ???
- Torzan!


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Mit mond a részeg focista?
- Berúgtam!


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Mit mond a BKV ellenőr George Lucas-nak?
- ???
- Hé George! Lukassz!


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Miért jó a pápa munkahelye?
- ???
- Mert csak a halála után találkozik a főnökével.


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Hogyan csodálkozik a leprás?
- ???
- Leesik az álla.


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Mit tennél ha előtted lenne egy oroszlán, mögötted egy jaguár, és a puskádban már csak egy golyó van?
- Lelövöm az oroszlánt, majd beszállok a Jaguárba és hazamegyek.


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

Mellszobor
- Hogy hívják a medve mellszobrát?
- ???
- Mackófelső.


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Mi az, ami 100% fém, mégis átlátszó?
- ???
- Drótkerítés.


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Mit lehet enni az üzemi konyhán?
- ???
- Koszt.


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Mi a különbség az óra és a térkép között?
- Az órán ott van dél, ahol a térképen Észak.


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Hogy lehet eljutni a leggyorsabban Amerikába?
- Ha Elvis Presley.


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

A kis falu plébánosa kijön a templomból és látja, hogy Miska bácsi mint mindig, most is tök részeg.
- Miska bácsi, mikor szokik végre le az alkoholról?
- Öreg vagyok én már ahhoz, hogy leszokjak róla.
- Leszokni soha nem késő.
- Akkor még ráérek...


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Milyen a villanyszerelő munkája?
- Feszültséggel teli.


----------



## MarkokaZjEE (2012 Március 25)

Jelen !


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Miért volt olyan boldog Ádám és Éva a Paradicsomban?
- ???
- Mert egyiküknek sem volt anyósa.


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Te hol születtél?
- Hát egy kórházban!
- Miért, beteg voltál?


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Hogy hívják a zöld csuhás szerzetest?
- ???
- Környezetbarát.


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Mi a különbség férfi és a nő között?
- ???
- A nő egyetlen férfit akar, aki teljesíti az összes kívánságát. A férfi az összes nőt akarja, akik teljesítik egyetlen kívánságát...


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Mit mond a félbevágott színésznő?
- ???
- Idén két darabban játszom.


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Mi a nő matematikai definíciója?
- Olyan pontok halmaza, amely felállít egy egyenest.


----------



## thiareka (2012 Március 25)

Jelen!


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

- Mi van a macska fején?
- ???
- Cirmos cica haj!


----------



## tibificko (2012 Március 25)

Egy dolgot ne feledj: bármit is gondolsz magadról, ugyanazt gondold mindenki másról is, és akkor az ego eltűnik. Az ego abból az illúzióból jön létre, hogy te önmagadra egy bizonyos módon gondolsz, míg másokra egy más módon. Ez kettős gondolkodást jelent. Ha eldobod a kettős gondolkodást, akkor az ego magától kihal belőled.


----------



## szurcsok (2012 Március 25)

l


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

A


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

B


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

C


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

D


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

n


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

é


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

k


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

o


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

9


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

10


----------



## MarkokaZjEE (2012 Március 25)

Offos vagyok.


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

11


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

12


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

13


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

14


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

15


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

16


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

17


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

18


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

19


----------



## Zsuzsa820109 (2012 Március 25)

20


----------



## csikilev (2012 Március 25)

szivesen


----------



## Krysta05 (2012 Március 25)

s


----------



## Krysta05 (2012 Március 25)

2


----------



## Krysta05 (2012 Március 25)

3


----------



## Krysta05 (2012 Március 25)

04


----------



## Krysta05 (2012 Március 25)

05


----------



## Krysta05 (2012 Március 25)

06


----------



## Ksf (2012 Március 26)

A számolós módszer sem rossz.


----------



## Ksf (2012 Március 26)

A helyesírási hibákat utólag nem lehet javítani, ugye?


----------



## Ksf (2012 Március 26)

Úgy értem a "Gyors válasz küldése" gomb megnyomása után.


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

“Ne várj túl sokat a karácsony napjától. Nem tudod egyetlen napba belezsúfolni önzetlenséged és jóindulatod minden lemaradását, ami az elmúlt 12 hónapban összegyűlt.” (*Oren Arnold*)


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

“Nem az a szegény, akinek csak kevese van, hanem aki többre vágyik.” (*Seneca*)


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

De jó lenne,ha netem nem lassulna le folyton.....


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

Végre itt a tavasz!!Irány a szabadba,a jó levegőre!


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

“Az elődök tisztelete és emléküknek megbecsülése az alapja a családszeretetnek és egyszersmind a hazafiságnak is.” (*Eszterházy Péter*)


----------



## Anraba (2012 Március 26)

Jó étvágyat az ebédhez!


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

“A kötelék, mely igaz családot összefűzi, nem a vér, hanem az egymás élete iránti tisztelet s a benne lelt öröm.” (*Richard Bach*)


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

“Az anya a család szíve, és mosolya a szívverés.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

“Anya az, aki szeret és támogat, miközben te az álmaidat kergeted.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

“Ha sosem engeded szabadjára a gyermekeidet, hogyan tanulják meg, hogy mindig visszajöhetnek hozzád?” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

“Az anya nemcsak egy gyermeknek ad életet, hanem a szeretetnek és az örömnek, amit valaha magának remélt.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

“Akármit is ért el az életben, egy anya a gyermekei jóságában méri a sikerét.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

“Nem számít, hogy felnőtt, érett ember vagy, anyád szemében még mindig csak egy kisgyerek.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

“A legnagyobb ajándék, amit gyermekünknek adhatunk, a feltétlen szeretet, a széttárt karok és egy készséges fül.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

“Nem az a szegény, akinek csak kevese van, hanem aki többre vágyik.” (*Seneca*)


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

Ugye le tudom majd tölteni a Szervusz Szergejt!!Remélem élő linket találok!!Nagyon szeretném a kisfiamnak!


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

“Az anyaság állás szabadság és túlórabér nélkül, ami csak azt bizonyítja, hogy ez tényleg vezetői pozíció.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

“Az anya azt is megérti, amit gyermeke nem mond ki.” (*jiddis közmondás*)


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

“Hogy megértsd szüleid szeretetét, nevelj saját gyerekeket.”
(*kínai közmondás*)


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

“Édes átok:
Utolsó napig és hajszálig
Gyermek-szemmel
Nézni a világot.”
(*Ady Endre: Az örök gyermekség*)


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

*A szív oly okból tesz dolgokat, mi ésszel nem indokolható.*


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

*Szeretni nem jelenti azt, hogy egyformán gondolkozunk, sem azt, hogy jobban szeretlek magamnál. Az a kérdés, hogy tisztelsz-e olyannak, amilyen vagyok.*

* Jorge Bucay - Nyitott szemmel szeretni *


----------



## ildi7805 (2012 Március 26)

*Egymáshoz se érünk, és mégis olyan mintha összesimulnánk.*

* Amin Maalouf - Levantei kikötők *


----------



## Anraba (2012 Március 26)

Ha hiszed, hogy többre születtél, figyelj befelé, csöndesedj el, ne hallgasd okos bolondok fecsegését, ismerd meg, teremtőd mit árul el. Ha az örökkévaló emel fel téged, megérted, isten vagy te is, megérzed, mit jelent az élet, megtudod, igazi nagyság van benned is.
(Kurt Tepperwein)


----------



## Anraba (2012 Március 26)

"Mindig azt gondoltam. az ember a saját anyjától tanulja meg, hogyan kell anyának lenni. De nem igaz. A gyerekedtől. A gyerekedtől tanulod meg, hogyan legyél anya."(Tony Parsons)


----------



## Anraba (2012 Március 26)

‎"Azt mondják, hogy pénzért mindent meg lehet kapni, de ez nem igaz. Ételt vehetsz pénzért, de étvágyat nem; orvosságot igen, de egészséget nem; csillogást igen, de szépséget nem; jókedvet igen, de örömet nem; szolgákat igen, de hűséget nem; szabadidőt igen, de békességet nem. Pénzért csak a kérgét kapod meg mindennek, nem a magvát."(Arne Garborg)


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

Sziasztok


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

Szeretnék letölteni Kisfiamnak készségfejlesztő könyveket


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

De sajnos kell 20 hozzászólás


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

Ezért is írok most


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

Természetesen van több fórum is ami érdekel, de még át kell néznem őket


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

szép napunk van


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

Bambinó lük kezdő füzetét szeretném letölteni


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

Ha valakinek van ezzel kapcsolatban tapasztalata,


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

azt szívesen olvasnám


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

a többi füzete is érdekelne, mert szerintem okos kis találmány


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

Jaj de messze van még a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

Érdekelnek a kreatív dolgok is,


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

nagyon szeretek kreatívkodni, ha az időm engedi


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

Ezzel kapcsolatban is jó lenne beszélgetni, és találtam fórumot is ezzel kapcsolatban


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

Remélem hogy ha meglesz végre a 20 hozzászólásom, akkor tudok majd jó dolgokra bukkanni


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

Jelenleg a húsvétra készülünk a pici fiammal


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

Már nagyon várom, mert 2 éves lesz, és már sok mindenben tud nekem segíteni


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

Rengeteg dekorációt készítünk majd,


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

és természetesen a tojásfestés sem maradhat el .


----------



## B_Bernadett (2012 Március 26)

Na és még locsolni is menni kell.


----------



## jmon (2012 Március 26)

Sziasztok végre én is itt vagyok


----------



## jmon (2012 Március 26)

és örülök hogy iitt lehetek-2


----------



## jmon (2012 Március 26)

ma szilvás gombócot föztem-3


----------



## jmon (2012 Március 26)

és naygon finomlett -4


----------



## jmon (2012 Március 26)

nálunk csuda sazép az idő-5


----------



## jmon (2012 Március 26)

ma ültetek valamit-6


----------



## jmon (2012 Március 26)

talán virágozt-7


----------



## jmon (2012 Március 26)

8 nem is tudom ez mi


----------



## Anraba (2012 Március 26)

Ezerrel süt a nap


----------



## jmon (2012 Március 26)

miért kell 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

thx


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

ha


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

ma


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

10


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

15


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

12


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

16


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

17


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

17


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

Kérlek titeket töltsétek fel a 7.o Hajdúmatek felmérő c és d változatát köszi


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

11


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

12


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

keresem a 7.o Apáczais Anyanyelvi felmérő lapokat !!


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

14


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

18


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

16


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

17


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

19


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

20


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 26)

21


----------



## piros55 (2012 Március 26)

*Hello Mindenkinek !*


----------



## liveinbarcelona (2012 Március 26)

*köszi*

:d


melitta írta:


> itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


----------



## liveinbarcelona (2012 Március 26)

*szia*

Sziasztok


----------



## liveinbarcelona (2012 Március 26)

*ssia*

szia


----------



## liveinbarcelona (2012 Március 26)

*szia*

szia


----------



## liveinbarcelona (2012 Március 26)

*köszi*



K.Kata írta:


> nagyon hasznos tartalmakra leltem rá



köszönöm


----------



## liveinbarcelona (2012 Március 26)

*szia*

köszi mindenkinek


----------



## liveinbarcelona (2012 Március 26)

köszönöm


----------



## liveinbarcelona (2012 Március 26)

jó estét


----------



## liveinbarcelona (2012 Március 26)

*szia*

mindenkinek


----------



## liveinbarcelona (2012 Március 26)

*szia*



liveinbarcelona írta:


> mindenkinek


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

Szia liveinbarcelona!


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

Látom szeded össze a 20 üzenetet.


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

Unalmas így magamnak irkálni.


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

Mi a jó ebbe a 20 üzenetbe?


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

Írhatnám, hogy:


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

7


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

8


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

9


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

stb.


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

Csak a 20 mp-t kell kivárni.


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

Tényleg szükség van erre?


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

Csak a fiam dolgozatához szeretnék infót.


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

Beirkálom magamnak a 20 üzenetet.


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

Kivárom a 2 napot.


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

Ha minden jól megy,


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

szerdán este hozzáférek az anyaghoz.


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

Csütörtökön átolvassuk, kidolgozzuk.


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

Pénteken megírja a dolgozatot.


----------



## gevill (2012 Március 26)

És már meg is van a 20.


----------



## hunpolaris (2012 Március 26)

Pár éve már regisztráltam ide, csak elfelejtettem a jelszavamat.


----------



## hunpolaris (2012 Március 26)

Szóval most kezdhetem újra a húsz hozzszólást..


----------



## hunpolaris (2012 Március 26)

Juhé!


----------



## hunpolaris (2012 Március 26)

Úgyis rég beszélgettem magammal.


----------



## hunpolaris (2012 Március 26)

Bár jó ötlet ez a topic.


----------



## hunpolaris (2012 Március 26)

Emlékszem, anno egy csomót vacakoltam.


----------



## hunpolaris (2012 Március 26)

Mindenféle idézetes, szókeresős, satöbbi topicban.


----------



## hunpolaris (2012 Március 26)

Kicsit tovább tartott.


----------



## hunpolaris (2012 Március 26)

Mondjuk így is nagyon értelmesnek tűnhet.


----------



## hunpolaris (2012 Március 26)

De sebaj.


----------



## hunpolaris (2012 Március 26)

És megint itt.


----------



## hunpolaris (2012 Március 26)

Már csak pár...


----------



## hunpolaris (2012 Március 26)

Legalábbis ezzel lelkesítem magam.


----------



## hunpolaris (2012 Március 26)

Azért, ha az ember magával beszélget, az az első pár egyetértés után elveszti a varázsát.


----------



## hunpolaris (2012 Március 26)

De végre azt hiszem, meglesz a húsz.


----------



## hunpolaris (2012 Március 26)

És igen! Geronimo~


----------



## asthar (2012 Március 27)

Yes


----------



## asthar (2012 Március 27)

99


----------



## asthar (2012 Március 27)

88


----------



## asthar (2012 Március 27)

78


----------



## asthar (2012 Március 27)

76


----------



## asthar (2012 Március 27)

67


----------



## asthar (2012 Március 27)

56


----------



## asthar (2012 Március 27)

98


----------



## asthar (2012 Március 27)

45


----------



## asthar (2012 Március 27)

33


----------



## asthar (2012 Március 27)

cool


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

Szép jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

Boldog névnapot kívánok minden Hajnalkának, és Alpárnak!


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

- Mi a tej?
- Macskabenzin!
- És mi a tehén?
- Macskabenzinkút.


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

Kellemes napot kivanok minden jelenlevonek!


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

A tanár megkérdezi a kislány anyjától:
- Mondja, honnan örökölte a kislánya azt a hatalmas tudásszomját?
- A tudást tőlem, a szomját az apjától!


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

Szia kristinabok!


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

Neked is hasonló jókat!


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

akkor most számolnék...


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

20


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

19


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

18


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

17


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

Egy finom kavet iszom, ki tart velem?


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

16


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

15


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

14


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

13


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

12


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

11


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

10


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

9


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

18


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

8


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

17


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

16


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

15


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

14


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

Vajon miért kell még mindig 20 hozzászólás mikor már megvan?


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

13


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

12


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

11


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

9


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

8


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

7


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

6


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

5


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

4


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

3


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

2


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

1


----------



## kristinabok (2012 Március 27)

Koszonom, vegre sikerult


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

nem tudom, hogy nekem miért nem...


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

még próbálkoznom kellene?


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

kedd


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

holnap szerda


----------



## bejjaaldama (2012 Március 27)

aztán meg csütörtök


----------



## Lívia1974 (2012 Március 27)

És végre itt a tavasz )


----------



## Lívia1974 (2012 Március 27)

És végre itt a 20.


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

*a cím*



Liliensan írta:


> Remélem sikerül feltöltenem egy szép képet...


1 karakter hosszú


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

2


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

3


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

jajaja!!!


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

4


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

5


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

6


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

Közönöm a segítséget!


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

sziasztok!


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

Nagyon hasznos ez az oldal.


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

nagyon szívesen!


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

Sok érdekességet találni itt.


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

az nagyon-nagyon hasznos


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

Több ilyen hely kéne.


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

azért firkálok itt, hogy végre hozzáférjek dolgokhoz


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

Nagyon rendesek a tagok is.


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

ilyen ez a pop szakma!


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

Én is


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

Remélem sikerül még ma valamit összehoznom.


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

egy albumot szeretnék letölteni....


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

Régi tag vagyok.


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

4-éves fiamnak...


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

Sajnos rég jártam erre.


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

már a 15.


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

Azelőtt már sok érdekességet találtam.


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

ez a 16.


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

17.


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

Ez most is így van.


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

*éééééé*s a 18.


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

Számolni is tudok


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

Legalábbis 20-ig


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

_moooost pedig 19._


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

16


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

17


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

18


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

19


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

20*202020202020*


----------



## aszpirin (2012 Március 27)

és a mesés 20-as


----------



## orzso (2012 Március 27)

21 tuti legyen


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

1


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

2


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

3


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

4


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

5


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

6


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

7


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

8.


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

9.


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

10.


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

11


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

12


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

13


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

14


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

15


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

16


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

17


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

18


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

19


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

20


----------



## maarcsy (2012 Március 27)

21


----------



## Crazyke (2012 Március 27)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy összegyűjthetem itt a 20 hozzászólást  Remélem minél hamarabb sikerülni fog


----------



## Crazyke (2012 Március 27)

5


----------



## Crazyke (2012 Március 27)

6


----------



## Crazyke (2012 Március 27)

7


----------



## Crazyke (2012 Március 27)

8 Merre van a polc?


----------



## Crazyke (2012 Március 27)

9 Miért a liget?


----------



## Crazyke (2012 Március 27)

10 Tiszta víz!


----------



## Crazyke (2012 Március 27)

11 Kata is eleven!


----------



## Crazyke (2012 Március 27)

12 Vizes a tető!


----------



## Crazyke (2012 Március 27)

13 Villámlott!


----------



## Crazyke (2012 Március 27)

14 Verje az ég!


----------



## Crazyke (2012 Március 27)

15 Finom a tök!


----------



## Crazyke (2012 Március 27)

16


----------



## Crazyke (2012 Március 27)

17


----------



## Crazyke (2012 Március 27)

18


----------



## Crazyke (2012 Március 27)

19


----------



## Crazyke (2012 Március 27)

20


----------



## gery178 (2012 Március 27)

szia


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

Köszi a lehetőséget és az ötletet


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

kösz


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

2012


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

abc


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

zene nélkül mit érek én


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

21


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

712


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

a zenésznek dalból van a lelke


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

xyz


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

szia


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

helló


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

valami


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

" mindenik embernek a lelkében dal van, és a saját lelkét hallja minden dalban,
és akinek szép lelkében az ének, az hallja a mások énekét is szépnek"
/Babits Mihály/


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

"a hülyeség a hidrogén mellett a legnagyobb mennyiségben előforduló anyag a világ egyettemben"
/Edison/


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

Edison:"a lángész 1% ihlet és 99% verejték"


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

keresem a következőket:


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

Crystal


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

Úgy nézz rám


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

Demjén Ferenc


----------



## Frenkies (2012 Március 27)

A gárdista


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

*Orulok hogy itt lehetek*

Sziasztok, sajnos nincsenek ekezetek a billentyuzetem remelem nem nagy problema hogy csak igy tudok ide irni.
Orulok hogy itt lehetek  !


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

Neha szoktam verseket irni.....


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

Insomnia
Hajnal hasad
S meg nincs pirkadat


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

lelkem melyen,
zordabbik felen


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Nagyon szépek!


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

A kaosz elragad


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

Elmerulok benne s fuladozva kapaszkodom bele....


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

majd fent a halal arnyekaban felsikoltom vele


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

talan kisse sotet hangulata van


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Nekem vannak, de en direkt kihagyom öket!


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

de szeretem az ilyen hangulatu verseket


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

nagyon szimpatikus ez az oldal, remelem hamar osszejon a 20 hozzaszolasom


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Igen , elég sokan szeretik...


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

szeretnek majd kepeket feltolteni ide


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

kreamikuskent vegeztem


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Remélem ..Mennyinél vagy? Ja szimpatikus és jó a szine.


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

szeretnek majd nehany kepet feltolteni a munkaimrol


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

nem tudom mit irhatnek meg...


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Már látom ,már csak nyolc kell !


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

canada777 írta:


> szeretnek majd nehany kepet feltolteni a munkaimrol


Ok!És mikor rakod fel a képeket?\\m/


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

-Reggeli pirkado nap
oh mit irjak?


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Talán ma rendet teszek a búrámban!


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

-nem lesz rim, nem lesz igaz…
Elregeljem elolrol?


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

de hat ez nem igaz!
Egy oraja gepelek minimum…
Tundombe rekedt levegot most kifujom


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Néhány viccel emelem a nívót!(csak vicceltem)


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Kiabál a székely legény az apjának. Édesapám, fogtam egy medvét! -jól van, hozd ide! -Nem tudom, mert nem enged el!


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Két szűzhártya megy a sivatagban -Hová megyünk? Kérdi az egyik -Fogalmam sincs. Valahol majd csak kilyukadunk.


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

S a soroknak mar megint neki kell ugrom:

-oh Arva utca!
Maganyos kihalt Arva utca!
Arkod szelen arvan Arvacskak nyilnak…


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Drágám Minek neveznél, ha most lehuznám a bugyid és elvenném a szüzeséged? -Varázslónak.


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

Arvulva allok
S alnokul nezek ratok
De ti nem hibaztattok.
Szelid arva viragok.


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Csaj felhívja barátját és bezárkóznak a szobájába. Mikor a fiú elment, az anyja érdeklődik, hogy sikerült a buli
- Megkínáltad tortával?
- Igen, nagyon ízlett neki!
- Borral?
- Igen, az is ízlett neki.
- Kétszersülttel?
- Nem, háromszor...


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Melyik a kakuktojás??? 1.szaxofon 2.szaxofon 3.kakuktojás 4.szaxofon


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Min veszekszik két csiga???Kinél legyen a házi buli...


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Tudjátok hogy csinálják a tely port????-Nem adnak inni a tehénnek...


----------



## canada777 (2012 Március 27)

tadaaammm


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

A lakásavatón a háziasszony elhűlve olvassa az egyik csokron a feliratot
"Nyugodjék békében". Amikor másnap reklamálva felhívja a virágboltot, a boltos próbálja nyugtatni
- Elnézést kérünk a hiba miatt, elcseréltük a csokrokat. De képzelje magát a másik fél helyébe, aki a temetésen azt olvassa
"Gratulálunk az új otthonodhoz".


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

- Mit tesz egy nö a fülébe, ha vonzó akar lenni?
- A lábujjait...


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Chuck norris fog egy darab kolbászt,berakja a dvd-be,és visszanezi a disznovagast...


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Székelyföldön aláírásokat gyűjtenek Markó Béla államelnöki jelöléséhez.Megkérdezik a székely atyafit: -Támogatná-e Markó urat? -Hát van még néhány kinőtt ruhám,ha kell neki.


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Kovácsné így szól a férjhez: - Bevásárolni megyek. Fel tudnál váltani egy ezrest három ötszázasra?


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Paraszt bácsi utazik a vonaton.Szemben vele egy fiatal nö. Egyszercsak egy bolha ugrik a nö lábára. Lehajol, hogy elkapja, de közben egy nagyot fingik.Parasztbácsi odaszól neki:- Úgy-úgy kisasszonyka! Ha nem tudja megfogni, löje agyon!


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

Nincs itt senki?Senki nem akar nevetni?-Igaz elég gyenge viccek...


----------



## bennyx67 (2012 Március 27)

No , akkor én is húzok...


----------



## béci22 (2012 Március 27)

jelen


----------



## béci22 (2012 Március 27)

sziasztok!


----------



## béci22 (2012 Március 27)

új vagyok.


----------



## béci22 (2012 Március 27)

várnom kell két napot


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

Hm. Jól értelmezem, hogy ebbe a topikba bármit büntetlenül leírhatok, hogy meglegyen a 20 hsz? Ebben az esetben azt hiszem, szavalni fogok.


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

,Mostan emlékezem az elmult időkről,
Az elmult időkben jó Tholdi Miklósról...‘

_Ilosvai._


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

Mint ha pásztortűz ég őszi éjtszakákon,
Messziről lobogva tenger pusztaságon:
Toldi Miklós képe úgy lobog fel nékem
Majd kilenc-tíz ember-öltő régiségben.
Rémlik, mintha látnám termetes növését,
Pusztító csatában szálfa-öklelését,
Hallanám dübörgő hangjait szavának,
Kit ma képzelnétek Isten haragjának.


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

>törölve, dupla lett<


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

Ez volt ám az ember, ha kellett, a gáton,
Nem terem ma párja hetedhét országon;
Ha most feltámadna s eljőne közétek,
Minden dolgát szemfényvesztésnek hinnétek.
Hárman sem birnátok súlyos buzogányát,
Parittyaköveit, öklelő kopjáját;
Elhülnétek, látva rettenetes pajzsát,
,És, kit a csizmáján viselt, sarkantyúját.‘


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

*ELSŐ ÉNEK.*

,Nyomó rúdat félkezével kapta vala,
Buda felé azzal utát mutatja vala.‘
_Ilosvai._


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

Ég a napmelegtől a kopár szík sarja,
Tikkadt szöcskenyájak legelésznek rajta;
Nincs egy árva fűszál a tors közt kelőben,
Nincs tenyérnyi zöld hely nagy határ mezőben.
Boglyák hűvösében tíz-tizenkét szolga
Hortyog, mintha legjobb rendin menne dolga;
Hej, pedig üresen, vagy félig rakottan,
Nagy szénás szekerek álldogálnak ottan.


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

Ösztövér kutágas, hórihorgas gémmel
Mélyen néz a kútba s benne vizet kémel:
Óriás szunyognak képzelné valaki,
Mely az öreg földnek vérit most szíja ki.
Válunál az ökrök szomjasan delelnek,
Bőgölyök hadával háborúra kelnek:
De felült Lackó a béresek nyakára,
Nincs, ki vizet merjen hosszu csatornára.


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

Egy, csak egy legény van talpon a vidéken,
Meddig a szem ellát puszta földön, égen;
Szörnyü vendégoldal reng araszos vállán,
Pedig még legénytoll sem pehelyzik állán.
Széles országútra messze, messze bámul,
Mintha más mezőkre vágyna e határrul;
Azt hinné az ember: élő tilalomfa,
Ütve ,általútnál’ egy csekély halomba.


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

Szép öcsém, miért állsz ott a nap tüzében?
Ládd, a többi horkol boglya hűvösében;
Nyelvel a kuvasz is földre hengeredve,
A világért sincs most egerészni kedve:
Vagy sohasem láttál olyan forgó szelet,
Mint az, aki mindjárt megbirkózik veled,
És az útat nyalja sebesen haladva,
Mintha füstokádó nagy kémény szaladna?


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

Nem is, nem is azt a forgószelet nézi,
Mely a hamvas útat véges-végig méri:
Túl a tornyon, melyet porbul rakott a szél,
Büszke fegyver csillog, büszke hadsereg kél.
És amint sereg kél szürke por ködéből,
Úgy kel a sohajtás a fiú szivéből;
Aztán csak néz, csak néz előre hajolva,
Mintha szive-lelke a szemében volna.


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

„Szép magyar leventék, aranyos vitézek!
Jaj be keservesen, jaj be búsan nézlek.
Merre, meddig mentek? Harcra? Háborúba?
Hírvirágot szedni gyöngyös koszorúba?
Mentek-é tatárra? mentek-é törökre,
Nekik jóéjtszakát mondani örökre?
Hej! ha én is, én is köztetek mehetnék,
Szép magyar vitézek, aranyos leventék!”


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

Ilyenforma Toldi Miklós gondolatja,
Mely sovárgó lelkét mélyen szántogatja;
S amint fő magában, amint gondolkodik,
Szíve búbánatban összefacsarodik.
Mert vitéz volt apja; György is, álnok bátyja,
A királyfi mellett nőtt fel, mint barátja;
S míg ő béresekkel gyüjt, kaszál egy sorban,
Gőgösen henyél az a királyudvarban.


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

Itt van immár a had, Laczfi nádor hada,
Itt kevély hadával Laczfi Endre maga;
Délcegen megűli sárga paripáját,
Sok nehéz aranyhím terheli ruháját;
És utána nyalka, kolcsagos legények,
Tombolván alattok cifra nyergü mének:
Nézi Miklós, nézi, s dehogy veszi észbe,
Hogy a szeme is fáj az erős nézésbe.


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

„Hé, paraszt! melyik út megyen itt Budára?”
Kérdi Laczfi hetykén, csak amúgy félvállra;
De Toldinak a szó szivébe nyilallik,
És olyat döbben rá, hogy kivűl is hallik.
„Hm, paraszt én!” emígy füstölög magában,
„Hát ki volna úr más széles e határban?
Toldi György talán, a rókalelkü bátya,
Ki Lajos királynál fenn a tányért váltja?


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

Én paraszt? én?” - Amit még e szóhoz gondolt,
Toldi Györgyre szörnyü nagy káromkodás volt.
Azzal a nehéz fát könnyeden forgatja,
Mint csekély botocskát, véginél ragadja;
Hosszan, egyenesen tartja félkezével,
Mutatván az utat, hol Budára tér el,
S mintha vassá volna karja, maga válva,
Még csak meg se rezzen a kinyujtott szálfa.


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

Nádorispán látja Toldit a nagy fával,
És elámul rajta mind egész hadával.
„Ember ez magáért” Laczfi mond „akárki;
Nos fiúk, birokra, hadd lássuk, ki áll ki?
Vagy ki tartja úgy fel azt a hitvány rúdat,
Amellyel mutatja e suhanc az útat?”
Szégyen és gyalázat: zúg, morog mindenki,
Egy paraszt fiúval még sem áll ki senki!


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

De ki vína bajt az égiháborúval,
Szélveszes, zimankós, viharos borúval?
És ki vína Isten tüzes haragjával,
Hosszu, kacskaringós, sistergõ nyilával?
Mert csak az kössön ki Toldival, ha drága
S nem megunt elõtte Isten szép világa;
Jaj-keserves annak, aki jut kezébe,
Meghalt anyjának is visszarí ölébe.


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

Elvonul a hadnép hosszu tömött sorban,
Toldiról beszélnek az egész táborban;
Mindenik mond néki nyájasat vagy szépet,
Mindenik derít rá egy mosolygó képet;
Egyik így szól: „Bajtárs! mért nem jõsz csatára?
Ily legénynek, mint te, ott van ám nagy ára.”
Másik szánva mondja: „Szép öcsém, be nagy kár,
Hogy apád paraszt volt s te is az maradtál.”


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

Elvonúl a tábor, csillapul morajja:
Ezt a szél elhordta, azt a por takarja;
Toldi meg nagybúsan hazafelé ballag,
Vaskos lábnyomától messze reng a parlag;
Mint komor bikáé, olyan a járása,
Mint a barna éjfél, szeme pillantása,
Mint a sértett vadkan, fú veszett dühében,
Csaknem összeroppan a rúd vas kezében.


----------



## petamas (2012 Március 27)

Na, ha jól látom, megvan a 20 hozzászólás, és az első ének is épp elfogyott, így azt hiszem, a szavalódélutánnak mára vége.


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 27)

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 27)

4


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 27)

5


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 27)

6


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 27)

7


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 27)

8


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 27)

9


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 27)

10


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 27)

11


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 27)

12


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 27)

13


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 27)

14


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 27)

15


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 28)

16


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 28)

17


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 28)

18


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 28)

19


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 28)

20


----------



## bamope (2012 Március 28)

nagyon köszönöm, mégegyszer!


----------



## patzal (2012 Március 28)

Kb. 50 perc.


----------



## patzal (2012 Március 28)

Szerintem akkor regisztrálj újra, én is így jártam sajnos!


----------



## gyöngyi1967 (2012 Március 28)

Én a szorzótáblát a gyerekeimmel dobókocka segítségével tanítottam meg. Sokat nevettünk. Két kockával dobtunk és szorzatot kellett megmondaniuk. Annyit ismételgettük, hogy a végén már könnyedén ment !


----------



## wikly (2012 Március 28)

köszönjük!


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

Mivel a 2 napom lejárt, és a jogsit is ma szereztem meg, így az alábbi viccet mesélném el:


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

Az alábbi válaszok mindegyike az amerikai KRESZ vizsgákon hangzott el
- Kérdés: Ha egy vak ember megy át az úton, elsőbbséget ad neki?
- Válasz: Minek? Úgysem látja a rendszámomat.


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

- Kérdés: Egy egyenrangú kereszteződésben, ha mind a négy irányból egy-egy autó érkezik, kinek van elsőbbsége?
- Válasz: Annak a kisteherautónak, amelynek a műszerfalán egy puska van, és az autó hátuljára egy matrica látható ezzel a felirattal: "Nem az autóbalesetek ölik meg az embereket. Én."


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

- Kérdés: Ha ködben autózik, mit használ?
- Válasz: Kölcsönautót.


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

- Kérdés: Milyen problémával kell szembenéznie, ha ittas vezetés miatt letartóztatják?
- Válasz: Legközelebb gyorsabban kell hajtanom.


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

- Kérdés: Milyen életmódváltozással jár, ha elveszik a jogosítványát?
- Válasz: Jogosítvány nélkül kell vezetnem.


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

- Kérdés: Hogyan tud leküzdeni egy kemény forgalmi dugót?
- Válasz: Töltött fegyvert hordok magammal.


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

- Kérdés: Milyen fontos dolgot kell végrehajtani ha Önt előzik, vagy ha Ön előz?
- Válasz: Ha jól néz ki a másik vezető, akkor integetek neki.


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

- Kérdés: Mi a különbség egy piros és egy sárga lámpajelzés között?
- Válasz: A szín.


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

és akkor én is átváltanék fantáziátlan módba...


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

9


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

8


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

7


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

6


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

Sziasztok, most találtam ide, gyűjtöm a 20 hsz-t.


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

5


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

már csak 19 van hátra


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

szia nanovica!


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

nyelvtanulás kapcsán jutottam ide, hasznos anyagokat találtam 
még 18


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

3


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

2


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

de érdekel a konyhaművészet is
még 17


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

és mivel jól is főzök, ezért a fogyókúra is aktuális
még 16


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

szeretek olvasni, de nagyon felmentek a könyv árak
még 15


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

előre is köszönet a sok-sok munkáért, aminek köszönhetően letölthetőek innen mindenféle témában anyagok
no még 14


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

szia wlaszi!
a 13-at ki nem hagynám


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

a 20 néha sok, néha kevés
a 12 is


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

kedves ismerősöm szokta mondani, mikor jó pár éve volt a lottón egy négyese, a kérdésre, hogy mennyi is volt a nyeremény: 
"panaszkodni sok, dicsekedni kevés"


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

most már félidőnél tartok


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

a naptárra pillanték, így: Isten éltesse a Gedeonokat, Johannákat, és Hannákat!


----------



## wlaszi (2012 Március 28)

hmm a 20 úgy tűnik kevés, megpróbálok +1et


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

jövő héten pedig már húsvét


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

a 20 hsz mellett ki kell várni a két napot is nem?


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

még van 6 bejelentkezés hátra


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

találós kérdés: 
Mi az? Kicsi, sárga és félelmetes?
( kiskacsa géppisztollyal )


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

közeledik a 20, még pár lépés, no nem a mennyország


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

és már csak 2


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

aztán több napot ülhetek itt, mire elolvasom az engem érdeklő topikokat


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

megvan a 20, tesztelek


----------



## nanovica (2012 Március 28)

kell a két nap, addig viszlát!


----------



## jocek 87 (2012 Március 28)

haly


----------



## Elroi (2012 Március 29)

jelen!


----------



## Kgyuri (2012 Március 29)

Szép napot!


----------



## hg7wpg (2012 Március 29)

*Üdv*

üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## hg7wpg (2012 Március 29)

Nagyon jó az oldal!


----------



## hg7wpg (2012 Március 29)

Csak a 20 hozzászólást nehéz összegyűjteni így hogy magammal beszélgetek!


----------



## hg7wpg (2012 Március 29)

De valahogy meg lesz!


----------



## hg7wpg (2012 Március 29)

Nem tudom miről írjak!


----------



## hg7wpg (2012 Március 29)

Írhatnék erről is....


----------



## hg7wpg (2012 Március 29)

... meg arról is!


----------



## hg7wpg (2012 Március 29)

és ha mondjuk el számolok 20-ig?


----------



## hg7wpg (2012 Március 29)

egy...


----------



## hg7wpg (2012 Március 29)

kettő...:4:


----------



## hg7wpg (2012 Március 29)

három...:butt:


----------



## hg7wpg (2012 Március 29)

négy:9:


----------



## hg7wpg (2012 Március 29)

öt öt öt.....\\m/


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

*Szép napot*

Nagyon szép napot kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

*még*

még 18 kell


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

Az ünneptől főként azt várnánk, hogy legyen! Végre valami ne tőlünk függjön, ne a jókedvünknek, szerencsénknek, boldogságunknak legyen kiszolgáltatva, hanem legyen: mint a természet. Mint a napsütés. Mi meg ülnénk a kerti fehér karosszékekben, valaki talán még könnyen mellettünk, és arcunkat a fénybe tartjuk. Ez volna az ünnep - jön, amikor ideje van, harmónia és jóság nő a nyomában, és nemcsak jobbá változunk, de a másik jóságára is rálátunk.
Esterházy Péter


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

A kalandvágy megváltoztatja az ember hozzáállását. Épp ez benne a lényeg. Mert ami éjfélkor még fergeteges kaland, reggel hétre oltári nagy baromság.
Melanie Gideon


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

Igazat mondanak-e azok, akik állítják, hogy az élet értelmét naponta le lehet mérni?
Szilvási Lajos


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

Valami újnak a megszokása mindig koptatja egy korábban megszokott állapotnak a hatását.
Szilvási Lajos


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

Az alkohol nem válasz, de legalább elfelejted a kérdést.


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

Bárminek ellen tudok állni, csak a kísértésnek nem.


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

Nem a világ lett rosszabb, a hírszolgáltatás lett jobb.


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

Zavard össze a világot: mosolyogj hétfőn!


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

Tanulj meg ölni a mosolyoddal, így nem lesz véres a kezed!


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

Oké, kigyógyultam a skizofréniából, de hol vagyok most, amikor szükségem lenne rám?


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

Ne vígy engem kísértésbe, odatalálok magam is.


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

Nincs tökéletes ember. Például belőlem is hiányzik a hiba!


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

Halhatatlan vagyok. Egyelőre.


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

Eleinte fülig szerelmes voltam. Most torkig vagyok.


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

A buta ember csak azt látja, amit ő gondol.


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

A csapatmunka lényege: mindig van kit hibáztatni.


----------



## detty84 (2012 Március 29)

A titoktartás egy olyan szilárd halmazállapotú anyag, amely alkoholban oldódik.


----------



## Kaktuszmanoka (2012 Március 29)

Üdv mindenkinek. Sziasztok.


----------



## Snuffancs (2012 Március 29)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Geest (2012 Március 29)

üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Geest (2012 Március 29)

rájöttem, hogy a köszönetek nem számítanak üzenetnek ha csak klikkelek.


----------



## Geest (2012 Március 29)

Úgyhogy most, itt próbálok egy párat begyűjteni.


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

1


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

2


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

3


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

4


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

5


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

6


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

7


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

8


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

9


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

10


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

11


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

12


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

13


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

14


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

15


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

16


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

17


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

18


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

19


----------



## halesz (2012 Március 29)

Na üdv mindenkinek. Lenyomtam 2x20-t. De gondolom, most sem fog sikerülni


----------



## Kata_msz (2012 Március 29)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Ferzso (2012 Március 29)

*Köszönetem1*

Rena89 -nek köszönöm a könyveket.


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

Üdvözlet!


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

Még ismerkedem az oldallal.


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

Canada egy csodás hely.


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

Katinak köszönöm.


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

Mondom majd Johannak is, hogy regisztráljon ide.


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

G


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

K


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)




----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

there's a fire


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

starting in my heart


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

reaching a fever pitch


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

we could've had it all


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

We realize what we had when we lost it


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

Thank you Gabi for the nice words


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

What dull weather we have here


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

no sunshine just the wind


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

let's play


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

omg


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

lol


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

take it easy


----------



## meszlenyik (2012 Március 30)

learn and practise as much as you can


----------



## vancha (2012 Március 30)

hali


----------



## vancha (2012 Március 30)

hihi


----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)

haha


----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)

hehe


----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)

kiss


----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)




----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)




----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)

:4:


----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)

:34:


----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)

:111:


----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)




----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)

:6:


----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)

\\m/


----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)

:444:


----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)




----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)

:fuck:


----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)

:33:


----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)

:777:


----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)

:555:


----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)

:cici:


----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)

:99:


----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)

:656:


----------



## lacibratyo (2012 Március 30)

:8:


----------



## kovacsd92 (2012 Március 30)

?


----------



## archeonuovo (2012 Március 31)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


 Rendben és köszönöm.


----------



## archeonuovo (2012 Március 31)

kovacsd92 írta:


> ?


 !


----------



## archeonuovo (2012 Március 31)

lacibratyo írta:


> :8:


1


----------



## archeonuovo (2012 Március 31)

kovacsd92 írta:


> ?


3a


----------



## archeonuovo (2012 Március 31)

lacibratyo írta:


> :99:


 yess


----------



## archeonuovo (2012 Március 31)

ebarb71 írta:


> 8


 9


----------



## archeonuovo (2012 Március 31)

MurlocQ írta:


> Most jön a tizenhét!
> Sok kis vers, ide még!


egen


----------



## archeonuovo (2012 Március 31)

meszlenyik írta:


> take it easy


relax


----------



## archeonuovo (2012 Március 31)

lacibratyo írta:


> :555:


 vaszlavika


----------



## archeonuovo (2012 Március 31)

meszlenyik írta:


> learn and practise as much as you can


 nyet


----------



## archeonuovo (2012 Március 31)

MurlocQ írta:


> Tizenöt,
> Fizetnök!


 nem


----------



## archeonuovo (2012 Március 31)

vancha írta:


> hihi


 hó


----------



## archeonuovo (2012 Március 31)

MurlocQ írta:


> Tizennégy -
> hét meg hét.


 hat


----------



## archeonuovo (2012 Március 31)

editmacko írta:


> ezért fontos a testnevelés mindennap.


 például


----------



## archeonuovo (2012 Március 31)

leona9 írta:


> 15


 14


----------



## archeonuovo (2012 Március 31)

ebarb71 írta:


> 18


 19


----------



## archeonuovo (2012 Március 31)

ebarb71 írta:


> 18


 hey


----------



## kiskukac (2012 Április 1)

Hellóka ez a 21-es nyerő!


----------



## stoszne (2012 Április 1)

Sziasztok !
Pedagógus vagyok és nagyon szeretnék már letöltögetni!!!


----------



## echan (2012 Április 1)

És még egy hozzászólás.


----------



## echan (2012 Április 1)

és még egy...


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

Töltöttem fel képeket, kedvenc könyvemről, a hozzá kapcsolódó idézetekkel


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

a címe: Utas és Holdvilág


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

Már épp egy éve regisiztráltam, itt az ideje aktivizálni magam


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

helyesen: regisztráltam


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

Amit szeretnék letölteni, és elolvasni: a Hetedik hullám


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

Közben rábukkantam szebb és szebb versekre, mint például


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

József Attila


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

Szabó Lőrinc


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

.. a Hetedik te magad légy


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

E világon ha ütsz tanyát,
hétszer szűljön meg az anyád!
Egyszer szűljön égő házban,
egyszer jeges áradásban,
egyszer bolondok házában,
egyszer hajló, szép búzában,


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

egyszer kongó kolostorban,
egyszer disznók közt az ólban.
Fölsír a hat, de mire mégy?
A hetedik te magad légy!


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

Ellenség ha elődbe áll,
hét legyen, kit előtalál.
Egy, ki kezdi szabad napját,
egy, ki végzi szolgálatját,
egy, ki népet ingyen oktat,
egy, kit úszni vízbe dobtak,


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

egy, ki magva erdőségnek,
egy, kit őse bőgve védett,
csellel, gánccsal mind nem elég, -
a hetedik te magad légy!


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

Szerető után ha járnál,
hét legyen, ki lány után jár.
Egy, ki szivet ad szaváért,
egy, ki megfizet magáért,
egy, ki a merengőt adja,
egy, ki a szoknyát kutatja,


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

egy, ki tudja, hol a kapocs,
egy, ki kendőcskére tapos, -
dongják körül, mint húst a légy!
A hetedik te magad légy.


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

Ha költenél s van rá költség,
azt a verset heten költsék.
Egy, ki márványból rak falut,
egy, ki mikor szűlték, aludt,
egy, ki eget mér és bólint,
egy, kit a szó nevén szólít,


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

egy, ki lelkét üti nyélbe,
egy, ki patkányt boncol élve.
Kettő vitéz és tudós négy, -
a hetedik te magad légy.


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

S ha mindez volt, ahogy írva,
hét emberként szállj a sírba.
Egy, kit tejes kebel ringat,
egy, ki kemény mell után kap,
egy, ki elvet üres edényt,


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

egy, ki győzni segít szegényt,
egy, ki dolgozik bomolva,
egy, aki csak néz a Holdra:
Világ sírköve alatt mégy!
A hetedik te magad légy.


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Április 1)

Ez valami csodálatos, legkedvesebb versem József Attilától


----------



## stoszo (2012 Április 1)

f


----------



## stoszo (2012 Április 1)

h


----------



## stoszo (2012 Április 1)

ú


----------



## stoszo (2012 Április 1)

s


----------



## stoszo (2012 Április 1)

z


----------



## stoszo (2012 Április 1)

üzenet...


----------



## stoszo (2012 Április 1)

2006 augusztusában regisztráltam.


----------



## stoszo (2012 Április 1)

ezek szerint nem vagok valami nagy fecsegő


----------



## stoszo (2012 Április 1)

még három. a végén rászokom...


----------



## stoszo (2012 Április 1)

0 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönték meg.. hm


----------



## stoszo (2012 Április 1)

íme, a huszadik.


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

Sokat bongesztem mire


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

idetalaltam.


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

Igazabol nem  mert csak beirtam


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

a googleba, hogy epub


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

es vartam mit fog


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

kidobni.


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

Ekkor


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

talaltam


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

ide.


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

Gondoltam


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

gyorsan


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

letoltom


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

ami kell


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

Szalai Vivien


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

de, elhamarkodott volt a gondolat.


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

Most ezert irok,


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

es a Vivien


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

konyve.


----------



## pro1ba (2012 Április 1)

Kedden


----------



## M.S.E (2012 Április 1)

helló


----------



## M.S.E (2012 Április 1)




----------



## M.S.E (2012 Április 1)

21 :d


----------



## szabo65 (2012 Április 1)

jelen


----------



## szabo65 (2012 Április 1)

12


----------



## szabo65 (2012 Április 1)

13


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 1)

sziasztok


----------



## szabo65 (2012 Április 1)

14


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 1)

én is új vagyok


----------



## szabo65 (2012 Április 1)

15


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 1)

és most gyűjtök hozzászólást : )


----------



## szabo65 (2012 Április 1)

16


----------



## szabo65 (2012 Április 1)

17


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 1)

4


----------



## szabo65 (2012 Április 1)

18


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 1)

5


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 1)

6


----------



## szabo65 (2012 Április 1)

19


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 1)

7


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 1)

8


----------



## szabo65 (2012 Április 1)

20


----------



## szabo65 (2012 Április 1)

21


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 1)

9


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 1)

10


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 1)

11


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 1)

12


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 1)

13


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 1)

14


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 2)

15


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

*20*

Sziasztok


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

Nekem most az Aladdin kareoke változata kellene


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 2)

16


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

hmmm még mindig


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 2)

17


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

ismét az Aladdin egy új élmény


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 2)

18


----------



## szabo65 (2012 Április 2)

*22?*

22?


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 2)

19


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

jaj és meg van?


----------



## SünB (2012 Április 2)

és az utolsó!!  most már csak értelmesen...


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

hello!


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

még mindig szeretném letölteni


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

cupp


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

123


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

456...


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

remélem mindenkinek jól telt...


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

szép álmokat


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

továbbra is jól érzem magam...


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

remélem T is....


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

17


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

:d18


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

19


----------



## szmarcell (2012 Április 2)

20


----------



## MrMilkman (2012 Április 2)

Súlyos időkben kétértelmű, régi álmok nehezednek a lelkedre. Úgy haladsz tovább, hogy folyton menekülsz előlük. De elmehetsz a világ végére is, az idő súlya alól nem tudsz kibújni. De azért a világ végére el kell menned. Mert nem tehetsz mást, el kell jutnod odáig. (Murakami Haruki)


----------



## MrMilkman (2012 Április 2)

Ha nincs szeretet, a világ olyan, mint az ablak előtt elsuhanó szél. Nem foghatod meg a kezeddel, nem érzed a szagát sem. (Murakami Haruki)


----------



## MrMilkman (2012 Április 2)

Rengetegen vannak, akik nem hisznek az igazságban, hanem abban, amit szántszándékkal hinni szeretnének. Hiába meresztik tágra mindkét szemüket, valójában nem látnak semmit. Az ilyeneket becsapni gyerekjáték. (Murakami Haruki)


----------



## MrMilkman (2012 Április 2)

Az a gentleman, aki nem azt tesz, amit tenni szeretne, hanem azt, amit tennie kell. (Murakami Haruki)


----------



## MrMilkman (2012 Április 2)

- Mennyire szeretsz?
- Eléggé ahhoz, hogy a világ összes dzsungelének minden tigrisét kezes báránnyá varázsoljam ennyi szeretettel. (Murakami Haruki)


----------



## MrMilkman (2012 Április 2)

Ha teljes sötétség vesz körül, nem tehetsz mást, mint ülsz és vársz, hogy a szemed hozzászokjon. (Murakami Haruki)


----------



## MrMilkman (2012 Április 2)

Sokkal türelmesebb vagyok másokkal, mint saját magammal szemben, és sokkal könnyebben elő tudom hozni a jót másokból, mint magamból. Olyan vagyok, mint az a csiszolópapír a gyufásdoboz oldalán. De nem bánom, nem érzem, hogy ez nekem rossz lenne. Inkább legyek elsőrangú gyufásdoboz, mint másodrangú gyufa.(Murakami Haruki)


----------



## MrMilkman (2012 Április 2)

Ne légy türelmetlen. Ha már elviselhetetlenül összegubancolódnak a szálak a kezeink között, és megpróbáljuk valahogy kibogozni a csomót, az semmiképp sem segít, ha reménytelennek érezve, türelmetlenül kapkodva ráncigáljuk őket. Rá kell szánni az időt, lassan, egyenként kell kibontani azokat a szálakat.(Murakami Haruki)


----------



## MrMilkman (2012 Április 2)

Ha azt olvasnám, amit a többi ember, gondolkodni is csak úgy tudnék, mint ők.(Murakami Haruki)


----------



## MrMilkman (2012 Április 2)

Nem mintha nem hinnék a kortárs irodalomban, de nem akarom olyan könyvekre fecsérelni a drága időmet, amelyek még nem estek át az idő próbáján.(Murakami Haruki)


----------



## MrMilkman (2012 Április 2)

Az embert - persze bizonyos mértékig - meghatározza a hely, ahol született és nevelkedett. A gondolkodása, érzései valahogy kapcsolatban vannak a tájjal, a hőmérséklettel, a széllel.(Murakami Haruki)


----------



## MrMilkman (2012 Április 2)

Aki az emberi életből többet megért már, az sokkal jobban meg tudja különböztetni, mi fontos az emberi életben, és mi nem az.(Murakami Haruki)


----------



## MrMilkman (2012 Április 2)

A szabadság szimbólumát kézben tartani talán nagyobb boldogság magánál a szabadság elnyerésénél.(Murakami Haruki)


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

Hi!
Igyekszem összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást!!  1-2 faviccel!


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

- Mi lesz Süsüből, az egyfejű sárkányból, ha megfőzik?
- Zöldbábfőzelék!


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

Három csönd beszélget.
- ... ... ...
- ... ... ...
- Kuss legyen már!


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

-Mit mond a kannibálgyerek az anyjának ha meglát egy terhes nőt az utcán?
-???
-Nézd anya kindertojás!


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

Leonardo da Vinci tanítja az ifjú festőket
azt mondja:
- Gyerekek most megmutatom hogyan kell egy nőt ábrázolni!
Megrajzolja a Mona Lisát és így szól:
- Na ő az én példa képem!


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

Hazaér a suliból a maffiózó gyereke:
-Apa kaptam egy egyest.
-Ezért verés jár fiam !
-Tudom ! Indulhatunk, megvan a tanár címe !


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

Bemegy a szőke nő a játékboltba:
– Jó napot, kérek egy rózsaszín párducot.
Eladó:
– Tessék.
Szőke nő:
– Más színben nincs?


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

- Mit mond a matematikus, amikor hazaérve a feleségét egy tizedessel találja?
- ???
- Rossz helyen van a tizedesvessző!


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

- Dobnál nekem egy szelet tortát?
- Persze, ez ilyen dobós torta!


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

- Doktor úr, segítsen rajtam, erős hasmenésem van!
- Citrommal próbálkozott már?
- Persze, de ha kiveszem, ismét hasmenésem van!


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

Fut három szőke nő az esernyő allatt. Miért nem áznak meg??? 
- Mert nem esik az eső!


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

Egy darusbaleset története:
- Hé főnök, hová álljak a daruval? Menjek előre vagy tolassak vissza?
- Nekem mindegy. Döntsd el!


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

- Mi a Siketek Országos Szövetségének jelmondata?
- ???
- Sose hallunk meg!


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

Aki hülye haljon meg!... mondta az aranyhal és kifeküdt a partra napozni!


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

- Melyik a legrövidebb út a pályaudvarra?
- Azt én nem tudom.
- Hogyhogy nem tudja?
- Mert én kérem taxisofőr vagyok.


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

- Ha a főnök nem vonja vissza, amit ma délelőtt mondott, elmegyek a vállalattól!
- Miért, mit mondott?
- Azt, hogy menjek el a vállalattól!


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

- Hogyan kapcsolódik a kémia a popzenéhez?
- Úgy, hogy a vas szilárd, a bróm folyékony, a Fluor meg gáz.


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

-Miért rúgták ki a tűzszerészt az állásából?
-???
-Mert kihúzta a gyufát a főnöknél.


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

-Hogy nevezzük azt, amikor egy kerti padra légypapírt tekerünk?
-???
-Légyölő falóca


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

Köszi a türelmet mindenkitől!?


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

Ezek szerint 21 kell.


----------



## nagyzolee (2012 Április 2)

- Kölcsön adod a doktoridat?
- Persze.
- Köszi!
- Nincs Schmitt!


----------



## Kaktuszmanoka (2012 Április 2)

Sziasztok!
Örülök hogy itt versek, viccek, érdekes témák, beszélgetések vannak.


----------



## kovalcsika (2012 Április 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kovalcsika (2012 Április 2)

Ez jóóóó! ))


----------



## kovalcsika (2012 Április 2)

Ne mááááár...


----------



## kovalcsika (2012 Április 2)




----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

hali


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

2


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

3


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

4


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

öt


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

hat


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

7


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

hét


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

ó ne! ez már volt!


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

akk 8


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

11


----------



## kovalcsika (2012 Április 2)

De összejött a 20 üzi.


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

12


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

meg ez  13


----------



## kovalcsika (2012 Április 2)

Akkor türelem.


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

14 azaz tizennégy


----------



## kovalcsika (2012 Április 2)

Végreeee!


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

az nem van  15


----------



## kovalcsika (2012 Április 2)

Legalább közben szórakoztatsz!


----------



## kovalcsika (2012 Április 2)

És TE most sem vagy itt!


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

ésakkor 5!


----------



## kovalcsika (2012 Április 2)

Ezzel nem vagy egyedül....


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

nagy fordulat volt, ugye? 4!


----------



## kovalcsika (2012 Április 2)

Hajrá!


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

3


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

2


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

jujuj izgulok 1


----------



## govudnyik (2012 Április 2)

ez a bÓnusz kösz az együttérzést


----------



## kovalcsika (2012 Április 2)

Na, de mi az értelmes?


----------



## kovalcsika (2012 Április 2)

Megy a töltés?


----------



## kovalcsika (2012 Április 2)

Szia! Megy a töltés?


----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)

sziasztok. első hozzászólás


----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)

második


----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)

_harmadik_


----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)

*negyedik*


----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)

ötödik


----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)

hatodik


----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)

hetedik


----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)

nyolc


----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)

kilenc és még mennyi van...


----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)

tíz, most kis pihi


----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)

folyt köv


----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)

mínusz egy mert már töltöttem fel


----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)

tizen...sok


----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)

olyan sok jó fórum van..már alig várom hogy teljes értékű legyek


----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)




----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)

találtam még egy feltöltenivalót


----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)




----------



## Lulu28 (2012 Április 2)

ez itt az utolsó


----------



## cukidola (2012 Április 2)

köszönöm


----------



## Jánosbogár (2012 Április 3)

*hozzászólás gyüjtés*



Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


 Szia, segits gyüjtögetni kérlek.


----------



## Jánosbogár (2012 Április 3)

Hát, kicsit furi, még nem egészen vagyok vele tisztában,hogy most miért ezt az ablakot kaptam. Mivel már egyszer mást válaszoltam.


----------



## Jánosbogár (2012 Április 3)

*hozzászólás gyüjtés*



Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


 Lehet, hogy butaság, de újra ide térek vissza.


----------



## Jánosbogár (2012 Április 3)

Most újra bumeráng.


----------



## Jánosbogár (2012 Április 3)

Talán éppen elmondhatnám milyen az idő errefelé.


----------



## Jánosbogár (2012 Április 3)

Kissé hűvös, enyhe szél fú,


----------



## Jánosbogár (2012 Április 3)

és nagyon várom, hogy ne csak a semmibe küldözgessek.


----------



## Jánosbogár (2012 Április 3)

Na szóval tovább az időjárásról.


----------



## Jánosbogár (2012 Április 3)

Már világít a nap is. Remélem hamarosan meleget is ad.


----------



## Jánosbogár (2012 Április 3)

Mára ugyan a meteorológia esőt is jósolt


----------



## Jánosbogár (2012 Április 3)

nem szeretem az esőt ilyenkor.


----------



## Jánosbogár (2012 Április 3)

Szia Melitta.


----------



## Jánosbogár (2012 Április 3)

Köszi, hogy segítségemre vagy.


----------



## Jánosbogár (2012 Április 3)

Szereted a húsvétot?


----------



## Jánosbogár (2012 Április 3)

Most az jut eszembe, hogy jöhet a tavaszi nagytakarítás.
Én meg ezzel az izével bajlódom.


----------



## piros55 (2012 Április 3)

*Szép napot !*


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)




----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)

)


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)

:-d


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)

Köszi


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)

a


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)

Ez jó


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)

Wooowwwww :-D


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)

De jóóók


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)

Szuper


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)

De jóóó


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)




----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)

:d


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)

Köszönöm


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)

Köszike


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)

Ez szuper


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)

;-)


----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)




----------



## rozsi27 (2012 Április 3)

hm.


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 3)

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 3)

Picit soknak tűnt a 20 hozzászólás, de így talán men lesz olyan bajos...


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 3)

*men=nem


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 3)

Szép napunk van!


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 3)

... csak a szomszédok túl zajosak


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 3)

egyébként csodás a fórumotok!


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 3)




----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 3)

hello!


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 3)

alakul már...


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 3)

jó ötlet volt egy ilyen topic indítása


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 3)

legalább nem offoljuk szét a többit


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 3)

:d


----------



## Detti0609 (2012 Április 3)

hello


----------



## Detti0609 (2012 Április 3)




----------



## Detti0609 (2012 Április 3)




----------



## Detti0609 (2012 Április 3)

:d


----------



## Detti0609 (2012 Április 3)

111


----------



## Detti0609 (2012 Április 3)

22


----------



## Detti0609 (2012 Április 3)

abc


----------



## andreew123 (2012 Április 3)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## andreew123 (2012 Április 3)

Mindenki jól van? Szép esténk van... Kellemes, langyos szél fúj odakint.


----------



## andreew123 (2012 Április 3)

Nnna mit írjak...?


----------



## andreew123 (2012 Április 3)

Végre tavasz van :')


----------



## Elroi (2012 Április 3)

Itt nem volt az a húú denagy meleg  meg a szél is fújt


----------



## Elroi (2012 Április 3)

ja és jelen ha már ez egy jelenléti ív


----------



## neptunus100 (2012 Április 4)

Nagyon tetszik ez a fórum, azt hiszem minden nap itt leszek, sok téma van ami érdekel, mi a véleményetek róluk.


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 4)

huha, jo sok konyvet osszegyujtottetek, gratula


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 4)

Sziasztok ma is!


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 4)

Furcsa ez az időjárás...


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 4)

hihetetlenül népszerű a fórumotok


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 4)

Főleg az összegyűjtött irodalom


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 4)

tök jó, hogy ezt ilyen lelkesen csináljátok


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 4)




----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 4)

Ez a 20.


----------



## Christyke89 (2012 Április 4)

Köszönöm nektek!


----------



## suwapp (2012 Április 5)

reggelt, reggelt!


----------



## kovacsfranz (2012 Április 5)

magyarországon készitik a legtöbb meleg filmet a világon


----------



## kovacsfranz (2012 Április 5)

itt vagyunk, itt vagyunk, csak ajo istne tudja hol vagyunk...ráészlet padlás


----------



## najanc2 (2012 Április 5)

Üdvözlet.


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 5)

*új tag bejelentkezés*

Kedves Mindenki!

Üdvözletem a fórum tagjainak, új belépőként Magyarországról. 

Üdv,
Lizso


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 5)

Van itt Valaki? Vagy már nagyon késő van ehhez?


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 5)

ezek szerint késő van már a csevegésre  Jó éjszakát.


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

helló


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

most regisztráltam


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

gyűjtöm a


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

20 hozzászolást


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

reméllem


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

meglesz


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

Nehéz


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

Kitalálni


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

mit


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

irjak


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

ez


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

c sak


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

még


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

a


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

15.


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

és


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

ez már


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

a 18.


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

19.


----------



## Csöre-1118 (2012 Április 6)

már csak egy kell.hurrá


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

helló


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

Valaki meg tudná mondani, hogy miért 2 napon belül kell megszerezni a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

Lehet, hogy van valami oka, csak nem értem?!


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

Persze bennem van a hiba!!!


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

Csak szeretném megérteni.


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

A jelenlévők adatai alapján megint egyedül lehetek


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

Előttem ...


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

... használták ...


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

... ezt ...


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

... a ...


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

... módszert ...


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

... remélem ...


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

... nincs ...


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

... harag, ...


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

... mert ...


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

... használom ...


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

... én ...


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

... is!


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

Köszi ...


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

a


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

módszert!


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

nekem is tetszenek


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

szia Ergabi


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

mi tetszik Neked?


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

most látom a kérdésedet


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

erre akár válaszolhatok......magam sem tudom


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

valahol láttam olyat, ami tetszik


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

szerinted képes leszek ezt megtanulni kezelni?


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

héééééééé!!!!!!
szia Lizso!


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

héééééééé!!!!!!
szia Lizso!


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

valószínű, hogy igen


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

szia Lizso!


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

szia, végre válaszolsz


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

itt vagy még?


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

mi valószínű, hogy igen?


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

itt vagyok

jövök-megyek.....tanulom


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

a "szerinted meg tudom tanulni?"-ra írtam, hogy igen


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

Te itt vagy még?


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

hova mászkálsz miközben csetelünk???


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

ok...értem.....és köszönöm


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

vagyok


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

sehová....eleinte gmailre....de már nem megyek


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

elég jónak tűnik az oldal, nézegettem délután


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

figyelj, én folyton rákattintok valami hozzászólásodra és ahhoz írok.....jól van ez???????


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

ennek örülök
majd én is nézegetem


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

vagy még?


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

igen, jól csinálod


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

hová írjam a hozzászólásomat? középen lent, vagy a bejegyzésednél a jobb oldalra vagy a bal oldalra kattintsak????


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

igen vagyok
nem megyek el szó nélkül


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

nem sokan vannak itt, úgy tűnik csak a hozzászólások növeléséhez használja Mindenki


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

én mindig alul írok (a lap alján lévő "Gyors hozzászólás" ablakba)


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

nem jön Tőled semmi


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

én is ott írok....viszont olyan, mintha kéve kapnám meg az üzit


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

hahó


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

nem kéve hanem késve


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

egy kicsit lassúnak tűnik az oldal


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

itt vagyok, ne kiabálj


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

szerintem is lassúnak tűnik


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

milyen hely Esztergom???


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

viszont megvan a 20 bejegyzésem..... ennyi idő alatt felkeltette az érdeklődésemet az oldal


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

nem kiabálok AZ A CSUPA NAGYBETŰ


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

aki tud az tud


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

elmesélem: gyönyörű, történelmi kisváros......imádom a régi épületeket, a macsakakővel vagy makadámmal kövezett szűk kis utcákat


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

régebben tiszta és gondozott volt......tavasztól őszig rengeteg virággal.......hangulata volt/van.....szeretem az esti/éjszakai sétákat a városban.....és az éjszakai barangolást a Szent Tamás hegyen, ahonnan teljes kilátás van a városra


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

akarsz még valamit hallani?????? most, ebben a pillanatban még képes vagyok elmesélni


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

egyenlőre ennyi elég volt, köszi


----------



## lizso (2012 Április 6)

megyek most, szia Kedves Ergabi, folyt. köv máskor


----------



## Ergabi (2012 Április 6)

nem látom, hogy írnál......elköszönök...örültem Neked! 
Szia


----------



## rkohalmi (2012 Április 7)

sziasztok!


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

*vagyok*

Hahó!


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

Remélem felfogtam a lényeget!(2)


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

Kellemes Húsvéti ünnepeket mindenkinek!(3)


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

Még nem vagyok kanadai, de még lehetek(4)


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

Most egyetemre járok, végzés után elég valószínűtlen, hogy itthon maradok(5)


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

Nem tud valaki egy jó onko-immunológiai kutató állást?(6)


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

Szeretek olvasni!(7)


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

Leginkább gépről, mert utálom a polcon porosodó könyveket(8)


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

Kedvencem a Mobipocket(9)


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

Zöld betűszín és fekete háttér mellett nem folyik ki a szemem(10)


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

A Creatorral is elboldogulok(10)


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

Kedvenceim:
Asimov(11)


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

Zsoldos(12)


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

pratchett


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

Kemp(14)


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

Shan(15)


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

R. A. Salvatore(17)


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

Greenwood(18)


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

Cunningham(19)


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

És Minden A Sötétség Világából


----------



## Bontó (2012 Április 7)

Végül egy komoly üzi:
Ha könyvsorozatokból kell kipótolni valamit, vagy összeszedni őket csatarendbe
rám számíthattok!


----------



## Elroi (2012 Április 7)

Jelen!


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

Az ember boldog, ha vannak könyvei, de boldogabb, ha nincs rájuk szüksége.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

Ha nem ízleljük meg a legkeserűbbet, sose jutunk el a legmagasabbra.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

Mikor fivérek összedolgoznak, a hegyek arannyá változnak.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

Az ember korlátlan lehetőségei elé a legtöbb akadályt önmaga állítja.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

Szárazságban nincs harmat, vénségben nincs kedvesség.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

Amikor meghallod, hogy az emberek mások romlottságáról beszélnek, ne vegyél részt kedvtelésükben! Ha az emberek tudatlanságáról hallasz, ne hallgasd végig, és igyekezz elfelejteni, amit hallottál! De ha az emberek jótetteiről hallasz, jegyezd meg és add tovább! Ha így teszel, hamar hozzászoksz ehhez, és amikor rosszindulatú emberekről hallasz, az számodra olyan fájó lesz, mintha téged szidnának, és ha kiszalad a szádon egy rossz szó ismerősödről, az neked is olyan fájdalmat okoz, mintha magadat ütnéd meg.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

A seb, melyet lőfegyver okozott, begyógyulhat, de az a seb, melyet nyelv ejtett, sohasem gyógyul be.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

A jóakaratú emberek akkor is segítenek egymásnak, amikor nem is sejtik, a rosszindulatúak ellenben szándékosan akadályozzák egymást.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

Aki az egészséges józan ész törvényeit ismeri, kisebb annál, aki szereti őket. De az, aki szereti őket, kisebb annál, aki megvalósítja őket.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

Nem azért élünk, hogy együnk, hanem azért eszünk, hogy éljünk.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

A hallgatás a bölcsesség jele, de egyedül a hallgatás még nem bölcsesség.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

A tiltott gyümölcs a legédesebb.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

Ha a szeretet elmúlt, sohasem volt igaz.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

Szép ott adni, ahol senki se kér.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

Aki fecseg neked, fecseg rólad is.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

Az eső lényege ugyanaz, de a mocsarakban a töviseket növeszti, a kertekben pedig a virágokat.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

A fjord póni nem makacs: egyszerűen csak több időt hagy a lovasának, hogy átgondolja a hibáit.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

Ha valaki megbántott, nem szeretted eléggé.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

A lánc olyan erős, mint a leggyengébb láncszem.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

Barátból és könyvből keveset gyűjts, de az mind jó legyen.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

Nem szabad emlékezned arra, amit adtál. De sosem szabad elfelejtened, amit kaptál.


----------



## mikiasdf (2012 Április 7)

Az ember boldog, ha vannak könyvei, de boldogabb, ha nincs rájuk szüksége.


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez az első


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a második


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a harmadik


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a negyedik


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez az ötödik


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a hatodik


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a hetedik


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a nyolcadik


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a kilencedik


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a tizedik


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a tizenegyedik


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a tizenkettedik


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a tizenharmadik


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a tizennegyedik


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a tizenötödik


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a tizenhatodik


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a tizenhetedik


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a tizennyolcadik


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a tizenkilencedik


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

ez a huszadik - hurrá!


----------



## lapozik (2012 Április 8)

sziasztok!


----------



## Elroi (2012 Április 8)

jó reggelt!


----------



## Elroi (2012 Április 8)

ez a tizenharmadik


----------



## annailuJ (2012 Április 8)

sziasztok


----------



## annailuJ (2012 Április 8)

köszönet


----------



## annailuJ (2012 Április 8)

a


----------



## annailuJ (2012 Április 8)

téma


----------



## annailuJ (2012 Április 8)

létrehozójának


----------



## annailuJ (2012 Április 8)

mindenkinek kellemes


----------



## annailuJ (2012 Április 8)

békés, piros tojásos


----------



## annailuJ (2012 Április 8)

húsvéti ünnepeket kívánok (mégegyszer thx a lehetőségért)


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

Üdvözlök mindenkit !


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

Nagyon


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

sok


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

boldog


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

húsvéti


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

ünnepeket


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

kívánok


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

valamennyi


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

fórumozó


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

társamnak


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

legyen


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

akár


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

a


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

határon


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

innen
akár azon túl !


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

üdv


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

ismét


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

remélem


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

hasznos


----------



## Edy1992 (2012 Április 8)

tag lehetek !


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

Hello mindenki!


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

Tetszik az oldal


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam!


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

Az aerodinamika törvényei szerint a dongó felépítése, alakja és arányai miatt alkalmatlan a repülésre. Mivel a dongó mit sem tud erről, vidáman repül. ))


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

Boldog húsvétot mindenkinek!


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

még kell 15 hozzászólás...


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

már csak 14!


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

haladok


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

-Édesem.. elromlott a mosógép..
-Mi vagyok én? Mosógép szerelő?
-Drágám.. Csöpög a csap..
-Mi vagyok én? Vízvezeték szerelő?
-Szívem.. leszakadt a polc..
... ... ... ... -Mi vagyok én?.........
Másnap jön haza férj, minden teljesen ép..
-Hát itt meg mi történt? Hívtál szerelőt?
-Nem.. a szomszédból az a helyes srác átjött és megjavított mindent! Azt mondta, cserébe vagy sütit sütök, vagy dugunk egy jót..
-És mit sütöttél neki?
-Mi vagyok Én, cukrász?


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

Álmodd, amit álmodni akarsz;menj oda ahova menni akarsz; légy az, aki lenni szeretnél; mert csak egy életed van és egy lehetőséged, hogy megtedd mindazt, amit meg szeretnél tenni.


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

Képzeld anyu, leszoktattam a nagymamit a körömrágásról!
- Nahát, hogy csináltad??
- Eldugtam a protézisét D


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

Az élet nem azt jelenti, hogy túléljünk egy vihart, hanem hogy megtanuljunk
táncolni az esőben


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

Valójában semmit sem birtokolsz, csak őrzöl egy darabig. S ha képtelen vagy tovább adni azokat, akkor azok birtokolnak téged. Bármi legyen is a kincsed, úgy tartsd a markodban, mintha vizet tartanál. Mert ha megszorítod eltűnik. Ha kisajátítod, tönkreteszed. Tartsd szabadon és örökre a tiéd marad.


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

Egy gazdag pasi bemegy a bárba, leül egy asztalhoz. A szomszéd asztalnál egy szőke bombázó ül egyedül. A férfi rendel egy üveg italt a nőnek. Nemsokára a nő visszaküldi az italt, a címkéjén egy levéllel:
“Ahhoz, hogy ezt az italt elfogadjam, rendelkezned kell egy Mercedessel, 1 millió dollárral a bankban és 20 centinek a gatyádban.”
A férfi elolvassa, majd mellékeli a saját levelét:
“Van 2 Mercim, 2 millió dollárom a bankban, de a kedvedért nem fogok 10 centit levágni…


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

Néni, kérem, leülhetek a zsákjára?
- Persze, fiam, csak a tojásokra vigyázzon!
- Tojások vannak benne?
- Nem, szögesdrót!


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

Utazom a busszal haza. A busz tele van, ezért nem tolakszom előre a jegykezelőig, inkább megkérek egy nőt, hogy lyukassza ki nekem a jegyet.
De hogy szólítsam meg? “Te” vagy “ön”?
Az utolsó előtti megállónál nem szállt ki, vagyis végig utazik.
Alaposabban megnézem, van nála egy üveg bor, vagyis biztosan férfihoz utazik.
A bor nem éppen a legolcsóbb, vagyis a férfi jól néz ki.
A falunkban két férfi van, aki jól néz ki – az én férjem és a szeretőm.
A szeretőmhöz nem mehet, mivel oda én megyek most. Vagyis a férjemhez megy.
A férjemnek két szeretője van – Kati és Andrea. Kati üzleti úton van.
Erre én: “Andrea, ki tudnád lyukasztani a jegyemet?”
Andrea: “Ismerjük egymást???”


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

Asszony – “nem azert haragszom amit csinaltal, hanem mert nem gondoltal arra amikor kigondoltad, hogy mire fogok én gondolnoli.”
Férj – “hogy mivan?”


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

Egy házaspár üldögél egy üveg bor mellett és beszélgetnek.

Azt mondja a férj:
- Fogadjunk, nem tudsz nekem olyat mondani, amitől egyszerre leszek vidám és szomorú is!
- Nos, megpróbálom – feleli az asszony. A tied sokkal nagyobb, mint a bátyádé.


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

Bátorság az, amikor egy férfi tök részegen, éjjel négykor hazamegy,
megpillantja a kezében seprűt tartó, tomboló feleséget, és azt kérdezi:
- Takarítasz, vazze, vagy repülsz valahova?


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

Jancsi és Juliska sétálnak az erdőben. Egyszer Jancsinak eszébe jut, hogy lehetne valamit kezdeni Juliskával. Juliska nem ellenkezik, és Jancsi gyorsan meg is teszi a dolgot. Utána, ahogy pihennek, azt mondja Jancsi:
- Tudod Juliska, ha tudtam volna, hogy szűz vagy, akkor több időt fordítottam volna rád.
- Tudod Jancsi, ha több időt fordítottál volna rám, akkor észre vetted volna, hogy harisnyanadrág van rajtam


----------



## bogiovi (2012 Április 8)

Nem semmi számoltad így!


----------



## bogiovi (2012 Április 8)

A szó láncos nagyon tetszett!


----------



## bogiovi (2012 Április 8)

Akkor én most gyümölcsöket keresek!


----------



## bogiovi (2012 Április 8)

alma


----------



## bogiovi (2012 Április 8)

ananász


----------



## bogiovi (2012 Április 8)

banán


----------



## gabics (2012 Április 8)

Most már megvan a 20 ez csak a ráadás


----------



## bogiovi (2012 Április 8)

Szuper!! most már végre megnézhetem a dolgokat ami nagyon érdekel!!Köszi!!!


----------



## Nym7 (2012 Április 9)

"Objektumban jártam,Úszott betont láttam, Nem akart megkötni,Megszabad-e locsolni?"


----------



## Nym7 (2012 Április 9)

"Zöld erdőben jártam, Két oroszlánt láttam. Az egyik lázas, Ide a százast!"


----------



## Nym7 (2012 Április 9)

"Ákom bákom berkenye, Szagos húsvét reggele,. Leöntjük a virágot, Visszük már a kalácsot."


----------



## Nym7 (2012 Április 9)

"Piros tojás, fehér nyuszi,
Locsolásért jár a puszi!"


----------



## Nym7 (2012 Április 9)

"Felnézek az égre, a versemnek vége."


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

1


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

2


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

3


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

4


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

5


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

6


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

7


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

8


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

9


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

10


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

11


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

12


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

13


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

14


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

15


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

16


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

17


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

18


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

19


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

20


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

21


----------



## lisan (2012 Április 9)

22


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

jagela írta:


> sziasztok!
> 
> Keresem , demjén- nem kell hogy megbocsáss c. Midijét.megtaláltam itt egy lezárt topicban,de nem lehet letöltni..ha valakinek megvan ,nagyon megköszönném.előre is köszi!!!


nagyon tetszik


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

jano1956 írta:


> kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket kívánok minden portáltagnak.
> 
> Egy új dal zsédától, fogadjátok szeretettel.


jol meg van csinalva


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

NAGYON JOK A DALOKszeretek innen letolteni


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

a midik nam mindig jok


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

az mp3 dalok eleg jok


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

keves az ujj dalok


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

az jo hogy a szoveget is meg kajuk


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

tobb kulfoldi notat kellene fel teni


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

a greg midis notak igen jol szolnak


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

en sokat toltok innen


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

szeretnem ha tobb uj magyar dalok lenenek fent


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

vannak olyan notak is fel teve amiket nem lehet letolteni


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

egyebkent nagyon jo hogy van ez a honlap


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

nagyon sokkat segit


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

tobb mp3 karaoket kellene fel tenni


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

nelkul nagyon sokk zenesznek vege lenne


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

en meg vagyok elegedve az onok munkajaval


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

tobb hires kulfoldi dalokat kellene fel tenni


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

mostnaban sokkat aliglehet elerni onnoket


----------



## Danko128 (2012 Április 9)

orulok, hogy ujjra tagja lettem a canadanak


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Megszokott környezetében az ember bele sem gondol abba, hogy voltaképp újjászületett, nem értékeli az isteni kegyelmet, amely megengedte, újabb nappal szaporítsa a megélt időt.


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

A mai világban senki nem várhatja el senkitől, hogy átvállalja és megoldja a problémáit. Minden egyes embernek feladata és felelőssége, hogy a földlakók egész közösségét jó irányba vezesse. Ez önmagában is elég nagy terhet jelent a mindennapi életben. A jókívánságok nem elegendőek az eredményekhez, aktívan kell dolgoznia mindenkinek.


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Talán a hétköznapok is olyanok (...), mint a látás vagy a csend - az ember észre sem veszi, milyen értékesek, míg egy napon el nem veszti őket.

Cassandra Clare


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Könnyebb hősnek lenni egy másodpercig, egy óráig, mint néma heroizmussal viselni a mindennapot. Vállald magadra, hogy viseled a szürke, hétköznapi életet, végzed a munkát, amelyért senki sem dicsér, amelynek hősiességét senki sem veszi észre, amellyel nem kelted fel senki érdeklődését magad iránt, aki elviseli ezt a szürke hétköznapot és mégis ember marad, az igazán hős.

Fjodor Mihajlovics Dosztojevszkij


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

A veszekedések, a félreértések, a mindennapi élet torzsalkodásai mögött sokszor őszinte ragaszkodás rejlik.

Agatha Christie


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Elég csak egyszer megtapasztalni, hogy az ember éles fényben is vak lehet, és láthat a sötétben is, és máris el kell gondolkodnunk a látás mibenlétében. (...) A tekintet olyan, mint egy kéz, amely a futó vizet akarja megragadni. 
Igen, a szem észlel, de nem kémlel, hisz, de nem kérdez, kap, de nem keres - sem vágy, sem éhség, sem küzdés nincs benne.

Muriel Barbery


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Gyakran képzelem azt, hogy az emberek mind az életemre törnek. Emiatt a mindennapjaimat sikerül egyfajta túlélésért vívott harcként megélnem. Nincs olyan ember, aki kijelenthetné, hogy létezik olyan hely vagy időpillanat, amelyben semmilyen veszély nem leselkedik rá. Csakhogy az emberek hajlamosak erről megfeledkezni. A legtöbben automatikusan azt feltételezik, hogy a következő napon is még életben lesznek. De én nem bírok így élni.

Kanehara Hitomi


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Mennyire más minden, ha van valaki, aki (...) megvigasztal, és nem kell egyedül lennem! Ég és föld a különbség. Én rettegek a kétségbeejtő helyzetektől. Éppen ezért igyekszem úgy élni, hogy mindig legyen menekülési lehetőség. Messze előre gondolkodom, és csak saját magamra gondolok, csakis az jár a fejemben, ami nekem jó.

Kanehara Hitomi


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Az ünneptől főként azt várnánk, hogy legyen! Végre valami ne tőlünk függjön, ne a jókedvünknek, szerencsénknek, boldogságunknak legyen kiszolgáltatva, hanem legyen: mint a természet. Mint a napsütés. Mi meg ülnénk a kerti fehér karosszékekben, valaki talán még könnyen mellettünk, és arcunkat a fénybe tartjuk. Ez volna az ünnep - jön, amikor ideje van, harmónia és jóság nő a nyomában, és nemcsak jobbá változunk, de a másik jóságára is rálátunk.

Esterházy Péter


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Annyira naivság lenne azt feltételezni, hogy két tökéletesen egyforma véletlen is létezik.

Albert Tímea


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Vannak napok, amelyek úgy bomlanak ki, mint a rügyek: bennük a jövő ezer aprócska lehetősége. (...) Más napok olyan lassan szállnak, hogy szinte meg lehet számolni a szárnycsapásokat - csak hogy eszünkbe jusson, milyen szerencsések vagyunk, amiért nekünk megadatott ez a plusz pillanat.

Melanie Gideon


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

A kalandvágy megváltoztatja az ember hozzáállását. Épp ez benne a lényeg. Mert ami éjfélkor még fergeteges kaland, reggel hétre oltári nagy baromság.

Melanie Gideon


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Tudják, mi egy nyári zápor? Először is, a nyári eget szétszakító tiszta szépség, a szívünket eltöltő, tisztelettel vegyes félelem, hogy olyan nevetségesen jelentéktelenek, olyan törékenyek vagyunk a fenséges nagyság kellős közepén, úgy kitölt minket ez a nagyság, megdermeszt, lenyűgöz, elbűvöl a világ pazar bőkezűsége. (...) Olyan hatással van az emberi lélekre, mint egy végtelen hosszú lélegzet. Vannak nyári záporok, melyek úgy veszik be hozzánk magukat, mint egy új szív, amely egy ritmusban ver a másikkal.

Muriel Barbery


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Az öröm annyi csak, mint a nyerítés. Vagyis mihelyt letelt a nap, akkor már majdnem mindegy, hogy jól telt-e vagy rosszul. Éjszakáid örömeire pedig, mikor eltelten heverészel, csak úgy gondolsz vissza, mint egy jó ebédre.

Füst Milán


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

A "Gyönyörde", a fasor, melynek lombjai alatt Vörösmarty beszélyének hősei, a "füredi szívhalászok" sétáltak a választott hölgy után, a Kisfaludy Színház romjai, Jókai és Blaháné léptének nyoma az erdőben: ez a legtisztább magyar biedermeier. 
De a táj is szelíd, mintha a betegek, akik e fák alatt, e forrásnál, e világoskék égbolt alatt keresnek gyógyulást beteg szívüknek, megszelídítették volna a természetet. A táj hozzászelídült a betegekhez; kissé sápadt és nemesen ernyedt, mint mindenki, aki megismerte már a halál első könnyű, udvarias érintését. Nyájas táj, hívogató. Ezt mondja: ne siess. Pihenj. Hallod a fák zúgását? Valamit üzennek. Az ember megáll, hallgatja a zúgást, s egyszerre megérti, hogy kár volt sietni.

Márai Sándor


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Az élet egyik nagy hiányossága az, hogy nincs bekezdésekre osztva, hiányoznak belőle a képaláírások, az írásjelek, nincs csengőhang, mely figyelmeztetné az embert, hogy sorsdöntő fordulat következik. A sorsdöntő fordulatok rendszerint megbújnak a jelentéktelen, hétköznapi események között.

Tibor Fischer


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Van valami furcsa egy olyan házban, amely sokáig volt zárva. A szomorúság úgy nő benne, mint a statikus villamosság, és csak egy villámhárítóra vár, hogy kisüljön.

Judith Ryan Hendricks


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Úgy érzem, hogy a szoba, amelynek négy fala között álmodunk és bánkódunk, örvendezünk és élünk, részt vesz az életünkben, együtt lélegzik velünk, és előbb-utóbb saját egyénisége lesz.

Lucy Maud Montgomery


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Igazat mondanak-e azok, akik állítják, hogy az élet értelmét naponta le lehet mérni?

Szilvási Lajos


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Valami újnak a megszokása mindig koptatja egy korábban megszokott állapotnak a hatását.

Szilvási Lajos


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Elfutni vágyom enmagamtól! 
Messzire vinném átkomat, 
de sarkon űz egy vad kalandor, 
a lét-üszök - a Gondolat.

George Gordon Noel Byron


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Az alkohol nem válasz, de legalább elfelejted a kérdést.


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Elfogadtam a jót, amikor jött, és a rosszat is ugyanúgy. Tudtam, hogy idővel elmúlik mindkettő.

Sarah Dessen


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Azt úgyse lehet senkibe belesulykolni, hogy beletanuljon az arany középút életformájába, a megalkuvásra születni kell, s biztosan boldog is, aki rászületett.

Szilvási Lajos


----------



## reppernepper (2012 Április 9)

Vannak, akik előre szeretnék tudni, mi kerül az asztalra; de akik a lakomát készítik, inkább titokban tartják: mert a csodálkozás hangosabbá teszi a dicsérő szavakat.

John Ronald Reuel Tolkien


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

Hello! It's my list of Magyar Music albums:
01-Best of 1968. Selection of Finest Hungarian Music Vol.1


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

02-Hungarian Jazz 1967-68. Selection of Finest Hungarian Music Vol.2


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

A_magyar_beat_aranykora (Country)


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

Benko Dixieland Band


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

Hungarian Jazz Anthology 2005


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

Hungary mix from mixcloud


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

Legendak 03 - A hatvanas evek №1


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

Legendak 04 - A hatvanas evek №2


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

Legendak 05 - A hatvanas evek vilagslagerei - erdeti nyelven


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

Legendak 06 - A hatvanas evek vilaslagerei - magyaryl


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

Legendak 07 - A hatvanas évek gyermekdalai


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

Made in Hungary 1965-1978 (VA)


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

Magyar slágerek 1962-1970


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

Magyar slágerek 1971-1979


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

Mindenkinek Van Egy Alma (5 CD)


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

Minimax - Rajzfilmsl slagerek II


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

Rocklegendak-1966-1970-mp3


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

Tabanyi_Mihaly_-_Pinocchio_1 (1963) LP


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

Tabanyi_Mihaly_-_Pinocchio_2 (1963) LP


----------



## Alex77777 (2012 Április 9)

And This too:
01-Balassa együttes - Csevegö szaxofon.mp3
02-Balassa együttes - Genie a lаmpаssal.mp3
03-Balassa együttes - Kis csonakom.mp3


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

új tagként 20 hsz-et kell gyűjtenem! Hát hajrááá!


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

végülis mi ennek az értelme? a botok kiszűrése? ahhoz kellene 20 hsz, hmmm...? ehhez nem értek...


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

3. "beszólás"


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

szeretném végre hermann meyer: mert megérdemled könyvét elolvasni végre!


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

érdekes, úgy emlékeztem, hogy tag voltam korábban, de egyik általam használt névvel és e-maillel sem engedett be.


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

holnap ismét jó kedvűen megyek be a munkahelyemre és ez ki fog tartani egész nap. a jó kedvem, szeretetem áthatja az egész napot, a kollégáim napját is! Hát persze! ezért is vagyok itt!


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

a hetes egy kedves számom. 7.-én születtem és az ajtó számom is a hetes! : )


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

még a gandhi filmet is meg kéne ma nézem.


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

csak 2 katt, mert már korábban letöltöttem.


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

srácok-lányok, jól kikúrtok az erre tévedt fáradt vándorral..., de azért tetszik a játék!


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

rövid leszek: a tizedik!


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

még rövidebb!


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

kedden reggel megyek edzőterembe!


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

a lakástakarításom a héten mindenképp befejezem!


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

tartalmas és fantasztikus tavasz-nyár elé nézek!


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

tudom-hiszem-érzem!


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

napról-napra emelem a rezgéseimet! 
bizony, így lesz!  és minden jó lesz, még ennél is jobb lesz!


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

tizen8


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

uccsóelőtti


----------



## sszilard (2012 Április 9)

megcsináltam! megyek olvasni! köszi nektek ezért a fasza fórumért!


----------



## zsepy (2012 Április 10)

sszilard írta:


> megcsináltam! Megyek olvasni! Köszi nektek ezért a fasza fórumért!


 
10


----------



## zsepy (2012 Április 10)

zsepy írta:


> 10


11


----------



## zsepy (2012 Április 10)

12


----------



## zsepy (2012 Április 10)

13


----------



## zsepy (2012 Április 10)

14


----------



## zsepy (2012 Április 10)

15


----------



## zsepy (2012 Április 10)

16


----------



## zsepy (2012 Április 10)

17


----------



## zsepy (2012 Április 10)

18


----------



## zsepy (2012 Április 10)

19


----------



## zsepy (2012 Április 10)

20


----------



## IronT (2012 Április 10)

Sziasztok, megjöttem


----------



## IronT (2012 Április 10)

Más meg csak számol?


----------



## IronT (2012 Április 10)

Kipróbálom én is, 9


----------



## IronT (2012 Április 10)

és 10


----------



## Nanokereszt (2012 Április 10)

Jelen.


----------



## IronT (2012 Április 10)

illetve 11


----------



## IronT (2012 Április 10)

Nanokereszt is jelen, 12


----------



## IronT (2012 Április 10)

ugrok, 14


----------



## IronT (2012 Április 10)

15, 15


----------



## IronT (2012 Április 10)

Ez témába vág? 16


----------



## IronT (2012 Április 10)

Na minden jót, 17


----------



## Elroi (2012 Április 10)

sziasztok!


----------



## muklesz (2012 Április 10)

*Sziasztok*

Sziasztok


----------



## muklesz (2012 Április 10)

sok ez a 20


----------



## muklesz (2012 Április 10)

de meg tobb a 2 nap


----------



## muklesz (2012 Április 10)

s ezzel maris 4


----------



## muklesz (2012 Április 10)

5


----------



## muklesz (2012 Április 10)

6


----------



## hityipuk (2012 Április 11)

Hát akkor legyen meg a harmadik ötödik hozzászólásom is


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

1


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

2


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

Szép napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

5


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

6


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

7


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

8


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

9


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

10


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

11


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

12


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

13


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

14


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

15


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

16


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

17


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

18


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

19


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)

20


----------



## DuhajLala (2012 Április 11)




----------



## Zsu98 (2012 Április 11)

21


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

*Bocs*

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/1


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

*bocs*

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/2


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/3


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/4


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/5


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/6


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/7


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/8


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/9


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/10


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/11


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/12


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/13


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/14


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/15


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/16


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/17


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/18


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/19


----------



## Gaben99 (2012 Április 11)

Bocs, de kell 20 hozzászólás. 20/20


----------



## moriskaris (2012 Április 11)

8?


----------



## moriskaris (2012 Április 11)

where's waldo?


----------



## Elroi (2012 Április 11)

újra itt


----------



## Elroi (2012 Április 11)

16


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

Tök szép idő van, örülök.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

De holnap nem biztos, hogy az lesz.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

Pedig jó lenne. Lehetne kirándulni.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

Vagy focizni.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

De ha nem lesz jó idő, akkor bent lehet olvasni.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

Pl. egy jó könyvet.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

Vagy egy weboldalt.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

Egy érdekes témákkal teli fórumot.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

Mint ez.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

Mert ez tényleg az.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

Vannak érdekes témák bőven.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

Nehéz is választani.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

Mert nincs annyi időm, hogy mind elolvassam.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

Pedig jó lenne, érdekelnek.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

De nem mind.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

De jó pár.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

És biztos nem vagyok egyedül.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

Sokan vagyunk.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

Ami nagyon jó.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

De tényleg.


----------



## Overtaker (2012 Április 12)

Aki nem hiszi, járjon utána.


----------



## Elroi (2012 Április 12)

helló belló


----------



## Elroi (2012 Április 12)

18


----------



## Elroi (2012 Április 12)

19


----------



## Elroi (2012 Április 12)

20


----------



## barhar (2012 Április 12)

ez már több, mint husz


----------



## MaflaPityu (2012 Április 13)

6


----------



## MaflaPityu (2012 Április 13)

7


----------



## MaflaPityu (2012 Április 13)

8


----------



## MaflaPityu (2012 Április 13)

9


----------



## MaflaPityu (2012 Április 13)

10


----------



## MaflaPityu (2012 Április 13)

11


----------



## MaflaPityu (2012 Április 13)

12


----------



## MaflaPityu (2012 Április 13)

13


----------



## MaflaPityu (2012 Április 13)

14


----------



## MaflaPityu (2012 Április 13)

15


----------



## andikaaa55 (2012 Április 14)

Köszi!


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

Hello


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

1


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

2


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

3


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

4


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

5


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

6


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

7


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

8


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

9


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

10


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

11


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

12


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

13


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

14


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

15


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

16


----------



## tothumfaktum (2012 Április 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Esmael (2012 Április 14)

köszi


----------



## tothumfaktum (2012 Április 14)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## tothumfaktum (2012 Április 14)

14


----------



## tothumfaktum (2012 Április 14)

“Sokan azt hiszik, gondolkodnak, pedig csak újrarendezik előítéleteiket.” (William James)


----------



## tothumfaktum (2012 Április 14)

“Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.”
(George Bernard Shaw)


----------



## tothumfaktum (2012 Április 14)

“Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre.” (John C. Maxwell)


----------



## tothumfaktum (2012 Április 14)

“Tökéletes ember nincs, csak tökéletes emberi szándék.” (Robin Hood)


----------



## tothumfaktum (2012 Április 14)

“Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend.” (Alexandre Dumas)


----------



## tothumfaktum (2012 Április 14)

“Úgy álljunk meg az életben, akár a sziklaszírt a tengerben; ne engedjük, hogy a szüntelen hullámverés megingasson bennünket.” (Hazrat Inajat Khan)


----------



## tothumfaktum (2012 Április 14)

21


----------



## alpha1 (2012 Április 14)

11


----------



## alpha1 (2012 Április 14)

12


----------



## alpha1 (2012 Április 14)

13


----------



## alpha1 (2012 Április 14)

14


----------



## alpha1 (2012 Április 14)

15


----------



## alpha1 (2012 Április 14)

16


----------



## alpha1 (2012 Április 14)

17


----------



## alpha1 (2012 Április 14)

18


----------



## alpha1 (2012 Április 14)

19


----------



## alpha1 (2012 Április 14)

20


----------



## alpha1 (2012 Április 14)

hip hip hurrá


----------



## alpha1 (2012 Április 14)

21


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

1


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

2


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

3


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

4


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

5


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

6


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

7


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

8


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

9


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

10


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

11


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

12


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

13


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

14


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

15


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

16


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

17


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

18


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

19


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

20


----------



## lia666 (2012 Április 14)

21


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

Én sajnos értem a szöveget...


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

Felesleges mérlegelnünk, hogy hány méregfoga van a kígyónak ahhoz, hogy elhatározzuk: agyontapossuk-e, vagy sem...


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

4


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

5


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

6


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

7


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

8


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

9


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

10


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

11


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

12


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

13


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

14


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

15


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

16


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

17


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

18


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

19


----------



## efery (2012 Április 14)

Nagyon szuper ez az oldal, sok kedves, szép dolgot találtam rajta! Köszönöm szépen!!!


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

:d


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

.....


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)




----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

...


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

11


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

10


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

9


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

8


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

7


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

6


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

5


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

4


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

3


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

2


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

1


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

:d


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

????


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)




----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

positive thinking


----------



## nuvola (2012 Április 15)

follow your heart but take your brain with you


----------



## yappan (2012 Április 15)

*kösz*



Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


 8quote


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

:d


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

hihi


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

még 18


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

még 17


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

tizenhat


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

1 5 még


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

tizennééégy )))


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

már csak 3 és a fele megvan


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

még 11


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

márcsak tíííz


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

kilenc


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

nyolc


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

hét


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

hat


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

öt


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

négy


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

három


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

kettő


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

még 1


----------



## Ors05 (2012 Április 15)

és megvan


----------



## Lidson (2012 Április 15)

jujj jól jön ez a topic


----------



## Lidson (2012 Április 15)

még úgyis vagy 9 kell


----------



## Lidson (2012 Április 15)

amúgy sziasztok^^


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

Miért tartunk kutyát : "ha elmegyek otthonról örül az asszony, ha hazajövök örül a kutya"


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

[FONT=&quot]Kétely
- Drágám - hörgi betegágyán a férj. - Ígérd meg nekem, ha meghalok, nem
adod össze magad más férfival !
A fiatalasszony szipogva felel :
- Megígérem, szívem. De mi legyen, ha meggyógyulsz ?[/FONT]


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

[FONT=&quot]Házaspár
- Mit fogsz csinálni, ha meghalok ?
- Elengedem a nyakad.[/FONT]


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

[FONT=&quot]Casanova
- Olyan szenvedélyes vagy, mint Casanova - sóhajt fel a feleség.
- De hiszen ö már több száz éve halott !
- Éppen azért.[/FONT]


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

Az orvos a beteghez:
– A gerincéről készült röntgenfelvételen súlyos elváltozásokat találtunk, de Photoshoppal kijavítottuk!


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

[FONT=&quot]A rendör megállítja a szabálytalankodó Trabantost:
- Kétezer.
- Oké, a magáé.[/FONT]


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

[FONT=&quot]Nagymama a kis unokájához:
Kisfiam, én nem értem ezeket a mai zenéket!
- De nagymama, ez a porszívó![/FONT]


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

[FONT=&quot]Egy részeg dülöngél hazafelé a körúton. A Rákóczi téren megszólítja
egy néger örömlány:
- Hello szépfiú, nem akarsz hazakísérni?
- Mi... mi... mit csináljak én Afrikában?[/FONT]


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

[FONT=&quot]Csajszi odalép a szöke eladóhoz:
- Nem baj, ha felpróbálom azt a ruhát a kirakatban?
- Nem, de van próbafülkénk is.![/FONT]


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

[FONT=&quot]A dülöngélö részeg nekimegy egy asszonynak, aki hatalmas pofont
lekever neki.
- Már haza is értem? - csodálkozik a részeg.[/FONT]


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

[FONT=&quot]Ösi repülögép törvény: Az óceánban több repülögép található, mint
tengeralattjáró az égen.[/FONT]


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

A skót kisfiú megkérdezi az apjától:
- Apa, mi lesz karácsonykor a fa alatt?
- Parketta, kisfiam, parketta...


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

Szöke nö telepíti a Windows-t. A gép kiírja:
"Kérem, tegye be a harmadik lemezt!"
Mire a szöke:
-Anyádat, már a második is alig fért be!


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

[FONT=&quot]Elnézést, ne haragudjon, az állomást keresem...
- Nem haragszom, keresse![/FONT]


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

[FONT=&quot]- Mi az, semmit se löttél? - kérdezi a feleség a vadászatból hazajövö férjét.
- De, de...
- Akkor miért nem hoztad haza?
- Ugyan már, nem vagyunk mi kannibálok...[/FONT]


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

[FONT=&quot]Egy vak dobos és egy süket bögös játszik egy csehóban. Megszólal a vak dobos:
- Táncolnak már a vendégek?
Erre a bögös:
- Miért, már játszunk?[/FONT]


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

[FONT=&quot]- Az esküvö elött azt mondtad, hogy én vagyok az istened - mondja a feleség a férjének
- Úgy is volt, de azóta ateista lettem.[/FONT]


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

[FONT=&quot]- A tengerre emlékeztetsz...
- Miért, romantikus vagyok, vad és izgalmas?
- Nem, beteg leszek töled...[/FONT]


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

[FONT=&quot]A feleség odabújik a férjhez és azt mondja neki:
- Drágám, súgj valami állati mocskosat a fülembe.
- Konyha...[/FONT]


----------



## Samuraj (2012 Április 16)

[FONT=&quot]- Örömmel utazol el?
- Neem, az asszonnyal...[/FONT]


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 16)

hello


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 16)

Parasztbácsit előállitja a rendőrség. -Maga narkós? -Dehogyis vagyok én narkós,kérem szépen,én református vagyok.


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 16)

Rendőrbácsi! Neked nagyon nagy a fejed. - mondja egy kisgyerek.
- Na és! Nincs abban semmi.


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 16)

Két rendőr tanakodik a buszmegállóban.
- Na, busszal megyünk vagy gyalog? 
- Hát amelyik előbb jön.


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 16)

- Miért van a rendőrnek négyszögletes szobája?
- Hogy ne tudják körberöhögni.


----------



## Zoiddani (2012 Április 16)

James voltam, sziasztok


----------



## Zoiddani (2012 Április 16)

Na jó, akkor már én is írok egy viccet:
-Miért k...vázhatja le az informatikus a barátnőjét?
-Mert az exe futtatható.


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 16)

- Ki az abszolút úszóbajnok?
- Aki képes hosszában átúszni a befagyott Dunát.


----------



## misuga (2012 Április 16)

- Hogy szökhetett meg a fogoly?
- Kulcsa volt, igazgató úr.
- Hogy tudta ellopni magától a kulcsot?
- Nem lopta, tisztességesen nyerte pókeren!


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Április 17)

a


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Április 17)

b


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Április 17)

c


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Április 17)

d


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Április 17)

e


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Április 17)

f


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Április 17)

g


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Április 17)

h


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Április 17)

i


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Április 17)

j


----------



## bekefigergely (2012 Április 17)

k


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

a


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

b


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

c


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

d


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

e


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

f


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

g


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

h


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

i


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

j


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

k


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

l


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

m


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

n


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

o


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

p


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

r


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

s


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

t


----------



## vegyeskazetta (2012 Április 17)

u


----------



## kikinda (2012 Április 17)

Gyűljön


----------



## kikinda (2012 Április 17)

csak


----------



## kikinda (2012 Április 17)

gyűljön


----------



## kikinda (2012 Április 17)

a


----------



## kikinda (2012 Április 17)

sok


----------



## kikinda (2012 Április 17)

hozzászólás


----------



## kikinda (2012 Április 17)

és


----------



## kikinda (2012 Április 17)

ne


----------



## kikinda (2012 Április 17)

érdekeljen


----------



## kikinda (2012 Április 17)

, hogy


----------



## kikinda (2012 Április 17)

már


----------



## kikinda (2012 Április 17)

öt


----------



## kikinda (2012 Április 17)

éve


----------



## kikinda (2012 Április 17)

tag


----------



## kikinda (2012 Április 17)

vagyok.


----------



## kikinda (2012 Április 17)

Kész!


----------



## tolgyi (2012 Április 17)

jelen


----------



## tolgyi (2012 Április 17)

vagyok


----------



## tolgyi (2012 Április 17)

en


----------



## tolgyi (2012 Április 17)

is


----------



## tolgyi (2012 Április 17)

itt


----------



## tolgyi (2012 Április 17)

es


----------



## tolgyi (2012 Április 17)

most


----------



## tolgyi (2012 Április 17)

csak


----------



## tolgyi (2012 Április 17)

,


----------



## tolgyi (2012 Április 17)

ugy


----------



## tolgyi (2012 Április 17)

kesz


----------



## tolgyi (2012 Április 17)

van


----------



## piros55 (2012 Április 19)

*Üdv. Mindenkinek !*


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 19)

És ímé én elküldöm ti reátok az én Atyámnak ígéretét; ti pedig maradjatok Jeruzsálem városában, mígnem felruháztattok mennyei erővel. "Luk24:49"


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Csigabiga palota


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Nosza, Hol az ajtaja?


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Ajtója nincsen, ablaka sincs.


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Sehol egy lyuk, hogy békukkints.


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Kukk!


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Ö ö ö
zöldül a mezö


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Cin Cin cinege
Lorraine hegyén a begye


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Fü fü fű
szép zöld fű
Eredj ki te zöldfülű


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Én vagyok a Mogyoró
Anyŕm utŕn kocogó


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Ha fŕradok az se baj
kézbe vesz és betakar


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Te vagy a nap
Fennel az égen
Én kis virŕg
Meseréten


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Ha nem lenne
Nap az égen
nem nyílna ki 
a virŕg


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Virŕg nélkül
De szomorú
Lenne Ez a
Nagy vilŕg


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Anyŕk napja mŕjus elsö vasŕrnapja


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Hajnal harmatozik
Rózsa pirosodik


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Anyukŕmat szeretem
Érte Dobog a szěvem


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Anyukŕmat meglepem
De kicsi a tenyerem


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Nem fér bele. Annyi. Virŕg
amennyire szeretem


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Halkan puhŕn
Szirom Peregrine
simógatja
öreg kezed


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)




----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

MMinden anya
minden mama éljen sokŕ
Nagyanyóka


----------



## Lívia1231 (2012 Április 20)

Rózsa volnék pirulnék


----------



## kati77 (2012 Április 20)

Sziasztok,
nagyon tetszik az oldal, bevallom, azért regisztráltam, mert szívműtétre készülök, és próbálok minél több jó könyvet begyűjteni, hogy teljen az idő a három hetes rehabilitáció alatt.
Ehhez kérem szépen a segítségeteket, és persze én is szívesen osztom meg, amim van.
Köszönöm.
Kati77


----------



## Sid2 (2012 Április 20)

Na igen...


----------



## Sid2 (2012 Április 20)

Én is köszönöm...!


----------



## Sid2 (2012 Április 20)

Sziasztok !!!


----------



## Sid2 (2012 Április 20)

A két nap már megvan,de az a húsz hozzászólás.....


----------



## kati77 (2012 Április 20)

Írj nekem, én is gyűjtögetek...


----------



## Sid2 (2012 Április 21)

Gyűjtögetek,sziasztok !


----------



## evike25 (2012 Április 21)

Tisztelt Edit!
Fel tudná tölteni még egyszer mert nem tudom megnyitni.?
Köszönöm
Éva


----------



## Szintis (2012 Április 22)

Én is...


----------



## Szintis (2012 Április 22)

Itt mindenki gyűjtöget.


----------



## Szintis (2012 Április 22)

Szia!


----------



## kati77 (2012 Április 22)

Mindenki csak írogat?


----------



## kati77 (2012 Április 22)

Csak úgy magának?


----------



## kati77 (2012 Április 22)

Hogy elérje a 20at?


----------



## kati77 (2012 Április 22)

Hát, ez így kicsit béna, de legyen..


----------



## kati77 (2012 Április 22)

Kezdem én is!


----------



## kati77 (2012 Április 22)

Visszaszámlálás: 10


----------



## kati77 (2012 Április 22)

Még 9..


----------



## kati77 (2012 Április 22)

És 8..


----------



## kati77 (2012 Április 22)

7


----------



## kati77 (2012 Április 22)

És 6..


----------



## kati77 (2012 Április 22)

Még 5!


----------



## kati77 (2012 Április 22)

Néégy


----------



## kati77 (2012 Április 22)

3


----------



## kati77 (2012 Április 22)

Még 2!!!


----------



## kati77 (2012 Április 22)

Utolsó!!


----------



## susan.red (2012 Április 23)

De ritkán jutok el hozzátok!


----------



## csicsuka65 (2012 Április 25)

hello


----------



## csicsuka65 (2012 Április 25)

köszönöm


----------



## csicsuka65 (2012 Április 25)

szép napot!


----------



## Egreske (2012 Április 26)

sziasztok!


----------



## szabibalu (2012 Április 26)

Vers:

Adamis Anna: Arra születtem...


----------



## szabibalu (2012 Április 26)

Arra születtem, hogy kisgyerek legyek,
Anyám mellett játszam hosszú éveket,


----------



## szabibalu (2012 Április 26)

Arra születtem, hogy felnőtt is legyek,
s megértsem a szóból, azt amit lehet,


----------



## szabibalu (2012 Április 26)

S végül arra jöttem én e világra,
Hogy hinni tudjam nem vagyok hiába.


----------



## szabibalu (2012 Április 26)

Arra születtem, hogy megszeressenek,
S megszeressem én is azt, akit lehet,


----------



## szabibalu (2012 Április 26)

Arra születtem, hogy boldog is legyek,
S tovább adjam egyszer az életemet.


----------



## szabibalu (2012 Április 26)

S végül arra jöttem én e világra,
Hogy belehalnom se kelljen hiába.


----------



## szabibalu (2012 Április 26)

Minden édesanyának sok szeretettel!


----------



## szabibalu (2012 Április 26)

Minden nagymamának is.


----------



## szabibalu (2012 Április 26)

Nem tudja valaki, hogy pontosan mikor van apáknapja?


----------



## szabibalu (2012 Április 26)

Valamikor júniusban, de mikor?


----------



## szabibalu (2012 Április 26)

Szia!


----------



## Brigóci (2012 Április 26)

Üdv. mindenkinek


----------



## Brigóci (2012 Április 26)

Köszönöm mindenkinek a sok hasznos feltöltést!


----------



## Brigóci (2012 Április 26)

Jó lenne ha már meglenne a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Brigóci (2012 Április 26)

Még mindig kell 9


----------



## Brigóci (2012 Április 26)

Szeretnék letölteni csatolást, miért nem tudok?


----------



## Brigóci (2012 Április 26)

Na már csak 7


----------



## Brigóci (2012 Április 26)

6


----------



## Brigóci (2012 Április 26)

Már csak 5 kell


----------



## Brigóci (2012 Április 26)

visszaszámlálás


----------



## Brigóci (2012 Április 26)

három


----------



## Brigóci (2012 Április 26)

kettő


----------



## Brigóci (2012 Április 26)

egy...zéró


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 27)

Nagyon örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt.


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 27)

Egy kollégám hívta fel rá a figyelmemet.


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 27)

Feladatlapokat szeretnék letölteni.


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 27)

Köszönöm.


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 27)

Jó dolog, hogy segítenek egymásnak a pedagógusok.


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 27)

Nehéz most hirtelen a húsz üzenetet kiötölni.


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 27)

egy


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 27)

három


----------



## pehlmartaiskola (2012 Április 27)

négy


----------



## amantis (2012 Április 28)

halihó


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

próba


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

teszt


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

x


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

y


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

z


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

próba 2


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

teszt 2


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

a


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

b


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

c


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

d


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

e


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

f


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

g


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

h


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

i


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

j


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

k


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

ok


----------



## englearn (2012 Április 28)

kösz


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Április 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Április 29)

gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Április 29)

remélem jó lesz.


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Április 29)

azt ígérték pár perc alatt meglehet


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Április 29)

kicsit idiótának tűnhet


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Április 29)

mire jó ez?


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Április 29)

biztosan így kell..


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Április 29)

mindenkitől bocsika..


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Április 29)

de ti is így tettetek....


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Április 29)

itt


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Április 29)

mindjárt meg lesz...


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

mi


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

ennek


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

az


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

értelme?


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

szeretem a kutyákat.


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

és a macskákat.


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

a rózsa piros


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

az ibolya kék


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

már csak 12 post


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

hogy az enyém légy


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

írta: ims, cím: Állandó tagsághoz


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

az öteletést félre téve


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

van itt egyáltalán valaki? vagy csak pazarlom hihetetlen kifinomultságú költői tehetségemet


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

és felsőbrendü tudásomat magyar hejesirásbol


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

láttam, az elöttem lévő tag csak 11-ig jutott el.


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

ez azért aggodalommal tölt el. lehet hogy ez egy csapda hogy kiszűrjék azokat akik csak azért jöttek hogy letöltsenek pár régi zenét?


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

hát így fogadjátok azokat akik élvezni szeretnék a régi idők zenéit?


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

ölelésetek valójában tőrt rejtő álnokok mozdulatai?


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

ez elszomorít....


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

mivé lesz így a világ...


----------



## ims (2012 Április 30)

hát, fantasztikus volt ez a kis idő amit itt tölthettem. viszlát két nap múlva!


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

Miért csak 2 nap múlva??


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

Én még ma szeretnék tag lenni...


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

ez itt elképzelhető?


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

Rohamosan közelg az anyák napja...


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

néhány ötletet szeretnék itt gyűjteni hozzá


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

Nagyon szuper dolgokat láttam, de...


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

mindegyik csak állandó tagsággal érhető el


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

szeretnék valakivel beszélgetni


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

ez engem is érdekelne


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

beszélgetve könnyebb lenne


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

szeretem a szép idézeteket


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

és a szép zenéket


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

az oldalt böngészve egyre jobban tetszik


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

remélem sokáig így marad


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

igazi kincs ez az oldal


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

örülök, hogy rátaláltam


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

ajánlani fogom mindenkinek


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

nagyon jó


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

megéri regisztrálni


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

nagyon tetszik!!!


----------



## m_ketrin (2012 Április 30)

minden jót kívánok!!!


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Április 30)

Szép Napot Mindenkinek!


----------



## birbetta (2012 Április 30)

hello I stefy from florence, I love point de croix and travel manual kiss at all


----------



## birbetta (2012 Május 1)

thanks MacLeod help me thanks much


----------



## birbetta (2012 Május 1)

sorry i don't speack very well


----------



## birbetta (2012 Május 1)

my name stefy I live in italy my city florence


----------



## birbetta (2012 Május 1)

I have much foulder


----------



## birbetta (2012 Május 1)

vorrei condividere con voi tutto ciň che ho


----------



## birbetta (2012 Május 1)

I love music and manual work9:9:


----------



## fazekasné (2012 Május 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## aanne_39 (2012 Május 3)

kalaposinas


----------



## aanne_39 (2012 Május 3)

jégeső esik


----------



## esmenti (2012 Május 3)

http://canadahun.com/forum/newreply.php?p=1742965&noquote=1


----------



## esmenti (2012 Május 3)

A fórumunk megújult, pár napig eltart amig minden frissítést és átalakítást elvégzünk.​*
Hibajelentéseket, csak ezt követően kérünk. 
Köszönjük a türelmet!*


----------



## esmenti (2012 Május 3)

Kedves Látogatók / Tagok​


----------



## Voálá (2012 Május 3)

nagyon liláks


----------



## Voálá (2012 Május 3)

00 alkalommal 0 üzenetét köszönté


----------



## Voálá (2012 Május 3)

lilák


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

Egyik napon a kígyó biciklivel jön lefele a dombon, és arra megy a nyuszika, és ezt mondja neki:
- Kígyó! Te nem is tudsz biciklizni!
- Ja!
Puff!


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

Vidéki kislány felel ókori történelemből.
- Mondd meg szépen, kivel harcolt Achilles a Trójai csatában?
- Plutóval.
- Egyáltalán nem! Törd még a fejed!
- Néróval.
- Szó sincs róla.
- Akkor Hektorral... de hogy valamelyik kutyánkkal, az biztos.


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

Apuka és kisfia együtt autóznak. Az apa átmegy egy piros lámpán, és
zavartan mondja a fiúnak
- Kisfiam, ez egy szabálytalan dolog volt, ilyet nem szabad ám csinálni!
- Semmi baj, apa! - mondja a fiú. - A mögöttünk jövő rendőrautó is átjött
rajta!


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

A lakodalomban odafordul a menyasszony a vőlegényhez
- Te, Józsi, ez a hús olyan rágós, hogy alig bírom megenni!
- Talán hajtsd fel a fátylad, kicsim!


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

- Hogy hívják a hallássérült macskát?
- Sücat.


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

- Hová mész Pistike?
- Megyek a cseresznyefára cseresznyét szedni, anyu.
- De hát tél van!
- Tudom... sapka, sál!


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

Pincér! Egy légy úszkál a levesemben!
- Na ne csinálja már, uram! A legyek nem is tudnak úszni!


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

Hogyan nyitja ki a rendőr a konzervet? Kinyitni, rendőrség!


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

Mit csinál a kecske ha elfogy a zsíros kenyere?? 
Mekken egyet.


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

- Hogy hívják a befőttes üvegbe zárt macskát? 
- ÜVEGTIGRIS!


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

-Min veszekszik két csiga?
-???
-kinél legyen a házibuli...


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

- Mi a kannibálok kedvenc gyorskajája?
- A pizzafutár.


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

- Melyik lóban van áram? - A vasalóban.


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

- Melyik lóban van parázs? - A kandallóban.


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

Fociznak a bogarak. Egyik szomorúan ül és nézi hogy a többiek játszanak. Megkérdezik tőle: - Hát te mért nem játszol a többiekkel? - Én vagyok a cserebogár.


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

Milyen buli van az intenzív osztályon? - Eszméletlen!


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

Miért sírsz kisfiú? -Mert megettem egy rajzszöget! - Nesze itt egy másik.


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

Milyen mértékegységgel mérik a malac hosszát? - Röfben.


----------



## Szoraja (2012 Május 3)

Mit kell adni a hasmenéses vízilónak? ... - UTAT!


----------



## esmenti (2012 Május 4)

utat mutat


----------



## esmenti (2012 Május 4)

10


----------



## esmenti (2012 Május 4)

11


----------



## jolikaM (2012 Május 4)

hali


----------



## jolikaM (2012 Május 4)

még-még


----------



## jolikaM (2012 Május 4)

meglesz


----------



## jolikaM (2012 Május 4)

összejön?


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Május 5)

Szé Hétvégét Canadahuntagok!kiss


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

igen


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

Bélapátfalva


----------



## Arianiő (2012 Május 6)

bónusz+


----------



## Kormicica (2012 Május 6)

Folyik a gyűjtögetés


----------



## ivanv (2012 Május 7)

nekem


----------



## ivanv (2012 Május 7)

is


----------



## ivanv (2012 Május 7)

hamarosan


----------



## ivanv (2012 Május 7)

meglesz


----------



## pezsuri (2012 Május 7)

ez olyan szomorú


----------



## szonce82 (2012 Május 7)

Itt vagyok, ragyogok, mint a fekete szúnyog.


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

Sziasztok! Gyűjtöm a 20 hsz-t


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

remélem meglesz hamarosan!


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

ez lesz a 3. ...


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

és a 4. is itt van


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

juj de messze van az a 20...


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

ez így elég vicces..


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

de már ez a 7. hsz.!!


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

meglesz ez így hamar!


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

nagyon klassz dolgokat lehet itt találni


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

most épp keresztszemes mintákat gyűjtök


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

illetve gyűjtenék, ha meglenne a 20 hsz-om


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

de erre se kell már sokat várni


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

mivel ez már a 13.!


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

és ezután még 48 órát kell várnom???


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

jó hosszú 48 óra lesz ez..


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

juhéé, mindjárt meglesz


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

vicces így egymagamban játszadozni


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

de már nem tart sokáig


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

szuper


----------



## timacy (2012 Május 8)

és végeeeee, megvan a 20 hsz


----------



## No-é-mi (2012 Május 9)

,,


----------



## No-é-mi (2012 Május 9)

..


----------



## szikilevél (2012 Május 10)

Mobi dick


----------



## noribenke (2012 Május 10)

Hello!

Én még nagyon új vagyok a Canadahun fórumán, még csak ismerkedek mindennel. remélem hamar ,,befogadtok"!


----------



## noribenke (2012 Május 10)

Amúgy imádok keresztszemest varrni! Van, akinek még ez a hobbija?


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Elég sok érdekes téma van, remélem beszélgetőtársakra is akadok!


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Érdekel az ezoterika és a jelnyelv.


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Egyébiránt 29 éves vagyok.


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Szolnokon lakom.


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Mozgássérültként élek.


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Ez azt jelenti, hogy kerekesszéket és botokat használok.


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Egy különleges betegségem van: a neve metartophikus dysplasia.


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Ez miatt nagyon alacsony is vagyok.


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Barna hajam és szemem van.


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Szabadidőmben számítógépezek és olvasok.


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Hobbi szinten honlapokat készítek. PHP, HTML, CSS, DHTML, JAVA ilyesmiket.


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Egy rehabos cégnél dolgozom itt helyben.


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Szeretem, mert csendben önállóan dolgozhatok, és senki sem piszkál.


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Itt a fórumon szeretnék barátokat találni.


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Remélem vannak hasonló érdeklődéésűek mint én.


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Ez a fórum nagyszerű lehetőséget ad az ismerkedésre is.


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Sok jó könyvet lehet letölteni.


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Kérlek ha meg akartok ismerni, rjatok levelet. Mindenkinek válaszolok.


----------



## Edit Szabó (2012 Május 10)

Az emailomat a profil oldalamon láthatjátok majd.


----------



## ninette55 (2012 Május 12)

Remek a gyereksarok rész. Ha kulfoldon vagy nem olyan egyszeru beszerezni, ami jo lenne a kicsikednek.


----------



## vertanu (2012 Május 12)

kútbaesett


----------



## tikumama (2012 Május 12)




----------



## grpoint (2012 Május 12)

köszi!!!


----------



## grpoint (2012 Május 12)

köszi!!!


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

köszi


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Köszi,,


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Nagyon jó..


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Szép számok..


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Szép szám..


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Nem rossz..


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Köszi..


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Mulatós az jó.


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Szép régi számok..


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Köszike,,


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Kedvencem..


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Szép régi szám..


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Ez nem rossz,,


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Mozgékony jó..


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Jó szám.


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Jó hallani..


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Köszi..


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Kószi szépen..


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Köszi...


----------



## lado45 (2012 Május 13)

Nem rossz,,


----------



## szantak (2012 Május 13)

Köszönöm,


----------



## szantak (2012 Május 13)

hogy


----------



## szantak (2012 Május 13)

itt


----------



## szantak (2012 Május 13)

lehetek!


----------



## szantak (2012 Május 13)

:mrgreen:


----------



## szantak (2012 Május 13)

Amint megvan a húsz, igyekszem nem szavanként rábökni a küldés gombra


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

köszi


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

hogy


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

ezt


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

az


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

oldalt


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

nyitottátok


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

igy


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

így


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

sokkal


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

egyszerűbb


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

elérni


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

a 20


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

hozzászolást


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

bár


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

értelmesnek


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

azért


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

nem


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

igazán


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

nevezném


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

na m1 köszi


----------



## tier01 (2012 Május 14)

megvan


----------



## Kergekecske (2012 Május 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## noribenke (2012 Május 14)

Nagyon sok...


----------



## noribenke (2012 Május 14)

...érdekes fórumtémák vannak...


----------



## noribenke (2012 Május 14)

különösen...


----------



## noribenke (2012 Május 14)

... a keresztszemes témák érdekelnek


----------



## Kergekecske (2012 Május 14)

Nem hiszem, hogy bárki olvassa, mi van ebben a topikban


----------



## Kergekecske (2012 Május 14)

A gyors, de igénytelen megoldást választom.


----------



## Kergekecske (2012 Május 14)

7


----------



## Kergekecske (2012 Május 14)

6


----------



## Kergekecske (2012 Május 14)

5


----------



## Kergekecske (2012 Május 14)

4


----------



## Kergekecske (2012 Május 14)

3


----------



## Kergekecske (2012 Május 14)

2


----------



## Kergekecske (2012 Május 14)

És az utolsó. Hálás köszönet a topik létrehozójának.


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 14)

8


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 14)

13


----------



## rocknor (2012 Május 15)

h


----------



## rocknor (2012 Május 15)

e


----------



## rocknor (2012 Május 15)

l


----------



## rocknor (2012 Május 15)

o


----------



## rocknor (2012 Május 15)

b


----------



## rocknor (2012 Május 15)

e


----------



## rocknor (2012 Május 15)

l


----------



## rocknor (2012 Május 15)

o


----------



## rocknor (2012 Május 15)

r


----------



## rocknor (2012 Május 15)

o


----------



## rocknor (2012 Május 15)

c


----------



## rocknor (2012 Május 15)

k


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

1


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

p


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

d


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

5


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

10


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

6


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

7


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

8


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

9


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

b


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

h


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

12


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

zt


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

bb


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

15


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

ppp


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

okok


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

18


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

19


----------



## Motyesz01 (2012 Május 15)

rrrrrrkiss


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

mmm


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

2hsz


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

3


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

4444


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

kkk


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

errr


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

lhtre


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

áél


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

biiip


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

logf


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

fre


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

lpre


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

258


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

1112


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

ssss


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

qwer


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

369


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

1115


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

www:lol:


----------



## mariato (2012 Május 15)

llp


----------



## noribenke (2012 Május 15)

nálunk...


----------



## noribenke (2012 Május 15)

most...


----------



## noribenke (2012 Május 15)

csicseregnek...


----------



## Liz18 (2012 Május 15)

a madarak?


----------



## Liz18 (2012 Május 15)




----------



## kolepra (2012 Május 15)

Jelen


----------



## Lívia Futó (2012 Május 16)

sziasztok, már csak 9


----------



## Pearl67 (2012 Május 16)

Locsi-fecsinek kell lenni, hogy összejöjjön a 20 "értelmes" hozzászólás.


----------



## Pearl67 (2012 Május 16)

Most látom, hogy elég régen regisztráltam és szégyen gyalázat még csak 6 üzenetet sikerült kreálnom.


----------



## Pearl67 (2012 Május 16)

Kinek jó az, hogy a tárhelyet ilyesmivel foglaljuk?


----------



## Pearl67 (2012 Május 16)

Haladjunk szép lassan!


----------



## Pearl67 (2012 Május 16)

Debrecenben esik az eső.


----------



## Pearl67 (2012 Május 16)

Ez szerintem értelmetlen.


----------



## Pearl67 (2012 Május 16)

Aktívabbnak kellene lenni és részt venni a világ forgatagában.


----------



## Pearl67 (2012 Május 16)

Milyen jó társasága vagyok önmagamnak.


----------



## Pearl67 (2012 Május 16)

Egész jól elbeszélgetünk.


----------



## Pearl67 (2012 Május 16)

S ritkán kerülünk egymással ellentmondásba.


----------



## Pearl67 (2012 Május 16)

Még öt értelmes valami kellene.


----------



## Pearl67 (2012 Május 16)

Szenvedek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pearl67 (2012 Május 16)

De nagyon!


----------



## Pearl67 (2012 Május 16)

Már látszik a fény az alagút végén!


----------



## Pearl67 (2012 Május 16)

Már egészen világos!!!


----------



## Pearl67 (2012 Május 16)

Hurrááááááááááááááá!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noribenke (2012 Május 16)

nagyon hideg van...


----------



## noribenke (2012 Május 16)

teljesen átfagytam a biciklin


----------



## Manhattan231 (2012 Május 16)

Tolókocsis béka beront a francia étterembe és megkérdezi
- legalább izlett köcsögök,___::?


----------



## lord48 (2012 Május 16)

Road to sadle river c filmet keresem.))


----------



## lord48 (2012 Május 16)

itt vagyok.))


----------



## lord48 (2012 Május 16)

itt vagyok


----------



## lord48 (2012 Május 16)

hűha


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

sziasztok


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

itt vagyok


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

már csak 47 óra


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

kicsit frusztráló egyedül beszélgetni


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

persze megvan az az előnye, hogy nem szakítanak félbe


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

nem mondanak ellent


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

mindig igazad van


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

valszeg ezért nem is szoktam fórumozni


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

csak blogot írni


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

nagyon hideg van


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

de mindjárt megyünk sétálni a kicsikkel


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

2 kisfiúval vagyok itthon szeptemberig. azután már csak eggyel


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

most mélyen elgondolkoztam azért, hogy hogy kell ezt helyesen írni


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

tehát felkészülök lélekben a hideg szélre


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

a 10 fokra


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

és ebéd előtt sétálunk egyet. tegnap bp-en voltam, és sütött a nap


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

lehet, angolok az őseim, mert már egyedül is tudok az időjárásról beszélgetni


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

és még angolul is tudok..


----------



## bringa72 (2012 Május 17)

nahát! akkor már tényleg csak 2 nap, szuper


----------



## Beu999 (2012 Május 17)

Szép napot mindenkinek!

://:


----------



## petikeeeeee (2012 Május 17)

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy itt lehetek köztetek!


----------



## petikeeeeee (2012 Május 17)

Lassan szeretnék kimenni Canadába, elvégzem az egyetemet és már ott is vagyok.


----------



## petikeeeeee (2012 Május 17)

13 éve zenélek, elég kiskoromban kezdtem a dolgot. Hangszerem minden, ami billentyű.


----------



## petikeeeeee (2012 Május 17)

Pont ezért a a fórum zenészeknek szóló részét fogom a legtöbbet használni.


----------



## petikeeeeee (2012 Május 17)

Hihetetlen, hogy mennyire összetartóak a kint élő Magyarok, nem gondoltam volna, hogy amit az interneten máshol nem találok meg, még olyan fórumon sem, ami a zenéről szól, itt megvan.


----------



## petikeeeeee (2012 Május 17)

Épp ezért nagyon szépen köszönöm a Fórum megteremtőjének ezt a dolgot, mi lenne velem most nélküle?!


----------



## petikeeeeee (2012 Május 17)

Magamról annyit mondanék, hogy imádon a Queen-t, Michael Jackson-t és a szakma nagyjait.


----------



## petikeeeeee (2012 Május 17)

Hatalmas zenészek voltak, ma már nem hasonlítható hozzájuk senki, remélem ez meg fog változni.


----------



## petikeeeeee (2012 Május 17)

Még Magyarországon élek a párommal, a kiköltözésünk pontos ideje idén augusztus végén lesz, sosem voltam még külföldön, remélem nem fogok csalódni.


----------



## petikeeeeee (2012 Május 17)

Sajnos ma már itt nem lehet megélni, akárhogy is akarjuk. Itt az élő példa, Bruce Willis nálunk forgat. Szép az ország persze, de mindent olcsóbban megkapott itt, mint más országokban. A minap azt olvastam az interneten, hogy negyede annyiba kerül neki a Die Hard 5. forgatása mint az általa másik kiválasztott helyszínen, Csehországban.


----------



## petikeeeeee (2012 Május 17)

Pont ezért Canadától várom a megváltást az ősz elejére.


----------



## petikeeeeee (2012 Május 17)

Több éve megtaláltam már a Fórumot és szorgosan olvasgattam is időnként, de most tudtam csak sajnos regisztrálni.


----------



## petikeeeeee (2012 Május 17)

Esetleg kérnék ajánlatokat, hogy Canada mely helyein van lehetőség a zenész életre, értem ezt pl. Magyarországon Pécs a kúltúrális főváros, itt van a legtöbb zenész/zenekar nem csak Mo-n, hanem egész Európában.


----------



## petikeeeeee (2012 Május 17)

Ezért költöztem én is ide, nagyon szép város, de anyagilag ez sem tud sajnos annyit adni, hogy megéljünk belőle ketten.


----------



## petikeeeeee (2012 Május 17)

Remélem sok barátra fogok találni itt a Fórumon.


----------



## petikeeeeee (2012 Május 17)

Még egyszer szeretném megköszönni, hogy itt lehetek, később jelentkezem.


----------



## petikeeeeee (2012 Május 17)

További szép napot minden kedves fórumozónak!


----------



## idenez-odanez (2012 Május 17)

Az életet szeretném átélni és nem túléni. Ha jól belegondolunk nem is olyan könnyű, de kaptam egy receptet, nem kell semmit tennem, csak a szeretet energiáját működtetnem.


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

Sziasztok!
Új tag vagyok. Nagyon tetszenek a feltöltött témák, nagy segítségemre lesznek.


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

Némettel kapcsolatban keresek segédanyagokat.


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

Találtam már letölthető hanganyagokat is. Nagyon jó!!!!!


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

KÖszönet a feltöltésekért


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

Miért kell ez a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

Érdekelnek még a kreatív dolgok és az irodalom.


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

tud valaki linkeket ajánlani?


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

Hangoskönyvek is vannak feltöltve?


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

Szép napos időnk lesz ma.


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

Szép napot minden kedves Fórumozónak!!!


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

A mosoly a legrövidebb út két ember között.


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

Hogyan lehet feltölteni, ehhez is van valahol valamilyen leírás?


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

Még nem olvastam el minden tudnivalót.


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

Délutánra kellett volna az egyik hanganyag:98:


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

Tényleg nagyon jó ez az oldal örülök,hogy rátok találtam...


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

A kicsik olykor jobban látják a világot mint mi felnőttek


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

Milyen igazad van!!


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

már nincs sok hátra


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

Köszöm a moderátor segítségét.


----------



## Beabeus (2012 Május 18)

További szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## idenez-odanez (2012 Május 18)

Sziasztok


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

kopott


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

tokmány


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

leszurom


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

recés


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

csaptelep


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

recésvagy


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

kántor


----------



## kergebirge (2012 Május 19)

maccka


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

Most már értem.


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

Ez így tök jó!


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

Megy ez nekem.


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

Aazt hiszem ezt játszom egész nap.


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

Már csak 15 hsz.


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

Már csak 14 hozzászólás.


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

Egy rakat cuccot letölthetek.


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

Egy csomó cuccot fel is töltök.


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

Kicsit várunk....


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

A fele megvan yippiyeh


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

Elmegyek ebédelni


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

Mégsem, befejezem a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

Bárcsak inkább 5 feltöltés lenne a belépti díj.


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

Még több minden lenne fent.


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

Nem kritizálok, de a több az több.


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

már 16 megvan


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

Kifogytam az értelmes ötletekből.


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

Halandzsa....


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

É megvan a20. végre, huh ez nem semmi. Yeah.


----------



## Legatar (2012 Május 19)

És persze egy a ráadás, már csakazértis.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

Elkezdem én is.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

Remélem sikerülni fog.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

Már régóta próbálkozom.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

Nem jönnek a gondolatok.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

Pedig erőltetem.:sad:


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

Szükségem van a belépésre.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

Jó lenne, ha sikerülne!


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

Szeretnék látni egykét dolgot.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

Jó lenne, ha tudnék.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

Ma süt a nap.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

Holnap esni fog.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

Ezért ülök itt.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

Írok és remélek.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

Már nincs sok hátra.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

Talán már látom.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

A fényt.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

Az alagút végén.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

De még csak gyertya.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

Az is halvány.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

De fényesedik.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

És a ráadás.


----------



## vicuska76 (2012 Május 19)

+1 csak azért is.


----------



## hokkon (2012 Május 20)

Vicuska


----------



## hokkon (2012 Május 20)

Visszaolvasgattam!


----------



## hokkon (2012 Május 20)

Látom,mindenki


----------



## hokkon (2012 Május 20)

így szedi össze


----------



## hokkon (2012 Május 20)

a 20


----------



## hokkon (2012 Május 20)

hozzászólást


----------



## hokkon (2012 Május 20)

hogy


----------



## hokkon (2012 Május 20)

láthassa vagy


----------



## hokkon (2012 Május 20)

letölthesse azt


----------



## hokkon (2012 Május 20)

amit a többiek


----------



## hokkon (2012 Május 20)

feltöltöttek


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

Helllo :-X


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

üdv


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

rčg


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

regisztráltam


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

már


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

csak


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

nem


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

volt


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

idöm


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

kommentelni


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

semmit.


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

De


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

majd


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

most


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

lesz.


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

Szčp


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

napot


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

kívánok


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

mindenkinek!


----------



## Beacska76 (2012 Május 20)

sziasztok


----------



## The Mentalist (2012 Május 20)

Így


----------



## The Mentalist (2012 Május 20)

azért


----------



## The Mentalist (2012 Május 20)

nem


----------



## The Mentalist (2012 Május 20)

túl


----------



## The Mentalist (2012 Május 20)

etikus


----------



## The Mentalist (2012 Május 20)

de


----------



## The Mentalist (2012 Május 20)

hatásos


----------



## CSODÁS (2012 Május 20)

Szervusztok,szép napot kivánok nektek!


----------



## The Mentalist (2012 Május 20)

Na ez is Csodás !


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

1


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

2


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

köszönöm


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

3


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

4:razz:


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

5kiss


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

6:d


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

7777777


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

88888


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

9999


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

10


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

1111111


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

12:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

13kiss


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

14:222:


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

15:777:


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

16:34:


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

17:77:


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

18


----------



## bandigabesz (2012 Május 20)

19\\m/


----------



## safi78 (2012 Május 20)

ez jó


----------



## safi78 (2012 Május 20)

vicc


----------



## safi78 (2012 Május 20)

tetszik


----------



## safi78 (2012 Május 20)

mennyi kell még?


----------



## safi78 (2012 Május 20)




----------



## polgarik (2012 Május 21)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## szgyula (2012 Május 21)

Neked is !


----------



## Tunderlanyka (2012 Május 21)

2 nagy szembogár


----------



## polgarik (2012 Május 22)

Új nap! Újra itt!


----------



## KZsuzska30 (2012 Május 22)

Üdv


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Május 22)

ha


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Május 22)

de undorító


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Május 22)

hülye ez a beszólás


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Május 22)

ki az aki ezt kitalálta?


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Május 22)

hát ha ez kell....


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Május 22)

utálom a csipkebogyó nevű tagot...


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Május 22)

mindenlében kanál..


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Május 22)

azt hiszi ő a valaki


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Május 22)

mennyi hülyeség...............................................................?!


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Május 22)

most már jó?


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Május 22)

lehetek bunkó


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Május 22)

tök jóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó!


----------



## Infangxardenisto (2012 Május 22)

mennyi baromságot lehet ideírni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ha ha ha


----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)

Jelen


----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)

:d:d


----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)

:444:


----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)

kiss


----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)




----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)




----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)

:55:


----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)




----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)




----------



## Daniel Dallos (2012 Május 22)

Lehet hogy kellett még egy?


----------



## krisztianyu (2012 Május 23)

Sok ember mondhatja el ezeket a gondolatokat magáról.


----------



## krisztianyu (2012 Május 23)

De ez az érzés egyik pillanatról a másikra gyökeresen megváltozhat. Higgy benne.


----------



## krisztianyu (2012 Május 23)

"Elindultam szép hazámból
Híres kis Magyarországból
Visszanéztem fél utamból
Szememböl a könny kicsordult"


----------



## krisztianyu (2012 Május 23)

"Bú ebédem, bú vasorám,
Boldogtalan minden órám.
Nézem a csillagos eget
Sírok alatta eleget."


----------



## krisztianyu (2012 Május 23)

Ez egy szép szomorú magyar népdal. Kár , hogy a kottáját nem tudom mellékelni.


----------



## donyuska (2012 Május 23)

Tényleg szép!


----------



## donyuska (2012 Május 23)

Egy kérdésem lenne, ha tehát megszerzem a 20 hozzászólásom és várok valamennyi órát, akkor már tudok letölteni az oldalról. Ha jól értelmeztem. Az lenne a kérdés, hogy hány órát kell várni? (Nem mint ha meg lenne a 20 hozzászólásom már).


----------



## donyuska (2012 Május 23)

Jaj és köszi előre is a választ!


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

nem értem miért kell 20 üzenet.


----------



## r-csi (2012 Május 24)

meddig tart a frissítés?


----------



## tanita444 (2012 Május 24)

ha valamibe belekezdesz, azt fejezd is be


----------



## rita1234 (2012 Május 24)

Nem igazán vannak IGAZI barátaim
Sok rossz napom van, mégis BOLDOG vagyok
Nem támogatnak,mégis sokan vesznek körül.Ez van


----------



## rita1234 (2012 Május 24)




----------



## rita1234 (2012 Május 24)

szia!


----------



## rita1234 (2012 Május 24)

Hali van itt valaki:sad:


----------



## rita1234 (2012 Május 24)




----------



## tanita444 (2012 Május 24)

egyedül ülök


----------



## rna (2012 Május 24)

én is ülök


----------



## Kergekecske (2012 Május 24)

makk marci


----------



## rna (2012 Május 25)

:!:


----------



## vicuska69 (2012 Május 26)

Köszönöm! Nagyon jó az alap! Már felénekeltem


----------



## vicuska69 (2012 Május 26)

Köszönöm! Nagyon jó kis alap


----------



## vicuska69 (2012 Május 26)

Nagyon jó mind! Tetszik!


----------



## vicuska69 (2012 Május 26)

Köszönöm nagyon jó!


----------



## vicuska69 (2012 Május 26)

Köszönöm,nagyon jó!


----------



## vicuska69 (2012 Május 26)

Ez igazán klassz!


----------



## tanita444 (2012 Május 26)




----------



## szgyula (2012 Május 26)

Mindenkinek jó hétvégét!


----------



## Kapgi (2012 Május 26)

Jó pihenést kívánok mindenkinek a pünkösdi hosszú hétvégén!


----------



## Kapgi (2012 Május 26)

:razz:


----------



## Kapgi (2012 Május 26)

kiss


----------



## Kapgi (2012 Május 26)

:wink:


----------



## Kapgi (2012 Május 26)

" Ha ugyanis bölcsekkel jársz , bölcs leszel. Ha bolondokkal forgolódsz, társul adod magad hozzájuk!!" Ez az intelem több mint ezer éves, de még most is igaz!


----------



## Kapgi (2012 Május 26)




----------



## Kapgi (2012 Május 26)

kiss


----------



## Kapgi (2012 Május 26)

" Tartsd mindig eszedben, hogy minden ember azonos állapotban születik, és hogy semmi sem emel fel csakis az alázat és semmi sem taszít le, csakis a gőg és a gyűlőlség."


----------



## Kapgi (2012 Május 26)

14


----------



## Kapgi (2012 Május 26)

Nagy segítség, hogy lehet ide írogatni,de most ez sem egyszerű


----------



## Kapgi (2012 Május 26)

Még 5 hozzászólás szükséges


----------



## Kapgi (2012 Május 26)




----------



## Kapgi (2012 Május 26)

:razz::razz::razz:


----------



## Kapgi (2012 Május 26)

Talán elboldogulok mégis a 20 hozzászólással!:razz:


----------



## Kapgi (2012 Május 26)

Végre megvan a 20, már csak várakozni kell, nagyon szépen köszönöm a lehetőséget, hogy itt összegyűjthettem a szükséges hozzászólásokat!kiss


----------



## starshimmer (2012 Május 26)

Nagyon jó ötlet, hogy itt össze lehet gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## karmenita82 (2012 Május 26)

De jó hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra, sok ötletet ad Köszönöm


----------



## karmenita82 (2012 Május 26)

Alig várom a jobbnál jobb ötleteket


----------



## karmenita82 (2012 Május 26)

Nem is ismertem ezeket a meséket


----------



## karmenita82 (2012 Május 26)

Nagyon hasznos ötleteket adtok köszönöm


----------



## karmenita82 (2012 Május 26)

Mindenkinek köszönjük aki hozzájárul bármilyen anyagával, nekem mint kezdő nagy segítség ez


----------



## karmenita82 (2012 Május 26)

Miről szól a napsugár műsorfüzet? Jelenetek vannak benne?


----------



## karmenita82 (2012 Május 26)

Nem sikerül megnyitni a pdf fájlokat? Mi lehet a baj?


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

nagyon jó dolgok vannak itt, köszi!


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

köszi!


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

köszi


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

nagyon jó


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

köszi a segítséget :smile:


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

köszi a segítséget :smile:


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum, köszi a sok segítséget!


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum. Köszi


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum. Köszi


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum. Köszi


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum. Köszi


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum. Köszi


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum. Köszi


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum. Köszi


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum. Köszi


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum. Köszi


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum. Köszi


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

Nagyon jó ez a fórum. Köszi


----------



## mártongyörgy2004 (2012 Május 27)

cefet nehéz dolog a tanulás...


----------



## Zolti54 (2012 Május 27)

sziasztok


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

*"Csak egy kislány" , és "Lakodalom van a mi utcánkban"*


----------



## Zolti54 (2012 Május 27)

ez annyira szép:
Egy homokszemben lásd meg a világot, 
egy vadvirágban a fénylő eget, 
egy órában az örökkévalóságot, 
s tartsd a tenyeredben a végtelent.

Ismeritek?


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

*Kossuth Lajos azt üzente...*


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

*Polklák*

Csatolás megtekintése Polkak.pdf


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

*Kis kutya, nagy kutya...*

Csatolás megtekintése Kis kutya nagy kutya.pdf


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

*Esztike...*

Csatolás megtekintése Esztike.pdf


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

*Kilenc kis gólya*

Csatolás megtekintése Kilenc kis gólya.pdf


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

eléggé szeretem ez a kis dalocskát


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

köszünjük, ez az egyik kedvencem


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

valakinek megvan a Párizsban szép a nyár cimű kerigő?


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

Ha valaki tudna, megkérem rakja fel a Kannibál cimű dalt lekottázva. Köszi


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

az efféléket szeretem köszi...


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

szép darab.


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

ez egy nagyon gyönyörű dal...


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

ez igen, ezeket mind szeretem, nagyon koszi shark!


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

te aztán éerted a dolgod... köszi. ezek mind a kedvenceim


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

nekem is kb. ezek kellenének csak szaxofonra...


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

Valakinek ha vannak mulatós kottái és rakna fel még egy párat megköszönöm...


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

Szeretnék érdeklődni keringő kották felől, ha van valakinek akkor kérem tegye fel. Köszi


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

érdekelnének ugyanakkor csárdás kották is. Köszi


----------



## gabikaszanto (2012 Május 27)

Ha valakinek lenne valamilyen fomában oktató vagy hasonló kézikönyve szaxofonra, kérem küldjön párat. Köszi.


----------



## delta2 (2012 Május 27)

Üdvözlet Mindenkinek!

delta2


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

Az ég fehérlő rózsák kertje,


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

a legszebb ágát neked adom,


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

bimbózó bokrokban alszik istenke,


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

öt hölgy vigyázza, s rózsavadon.


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

Múltam egy régi szóban szunnyad,


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

az emlék ágacskája mi szép!


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

Arcod már csak úgy látom, akár a múltat:


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

ködben, mint az elfolyó Duna vizét.


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

Évente többször írta, s vártam -


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

Viktorka Stastná, Bécs -a levélre.


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

Magadat küldted, tornaruhában


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

képen. - Régen volt, tizenhat éve.


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

(Tizenöt voltál a XVII. kerületben.)


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

A Dunán oroszok, mindennek vége.


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

Egy sort sem írtam harmincnyolc óta.


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

Csak néha fordítom az arcom délre,


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

ott, ott boldog lehettem volna.


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

Az ég fehérlő rózsák kertje,


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

a legszebb ágát neked adom,


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

bimbózó bokrokban alszik istenke,


----------



## helra (2012 Május 27)

öt hölgy vigyázza, s rózsavadon.


----------



## Alvégi Vera (2012 Május 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

Sziasztok. Mèg új vagyok.


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

- Mondd, mit szeretsz rajtam jobban? A szépségemet, vagy az intelligenciámat?
- A humorodat édes, a humorodat!


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

- Hogy hívják a nőstény zebrát?
- ???
- Csíkló.


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

Öt afrikai állat
- Móricka! Mondj öt afrikai állatot!
- Két tigris és 3 elefánt.


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

Két rendőr beszélget:
- Képzeld, mennyit változott a világ. Eddig nem is lehetett a vallásról beszélni, most meg a rádió bemondta a vatikáni időjárást is.
- Tényleg?
- Persze. Ma reggel a rádióban hallottam, hogy Pápa felett tiszta az ég.


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

Megállítja a rendőr az autóst:
- Túllépte a hatvanat, ezért megbüntetem!
- Mi a fene, már az életkoráért is megbüntetik az embert?


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

- Mi a különbség az ügyvéd és a kullancs között?
- A kullancs nem szívja a véred, ha már meghaltál.


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

Eladnék egy feleslegessé vált, egyszer használt, még bontatlan ejtőernyőt, kis hibával.


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

Egy súlyos autóbaleset után magához térő gépkocsivezető első kérdése:
- Hol vagyok?
Az ápolónő így válaszol:
- A tizenhetesben.
- Kórházban vagy cellában?


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

Járókelő kérdezi egy másiktól:
- Meg tudná nekem mondani, melyik a legrövidebb út a vasútállomásra?
- Nem tudom.
- Miért, nem idevalósi?
- De igen, csak én taxisofőr vagyok.


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

Csak akkor hiányzol, amikor lélegzem!


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

A hozzáállás fél siker!


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

A hisztéria a tudatlanság melegágya.


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

A kitérő válasz is válasz.


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

Az okos sólyom elrejti karmait.


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

Soha ne akarj linkelni egy linknek.


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

Ne csak vágyódj, tanulj meg örülni is!


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

A dicséret csiklándozása ámító szirén.


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

Aki nem csal, az nem is próbálkozik!


----------



## Szilviii (2012 Május 29)

Különbözöm, tehát vagyok!


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Légy önmagad, az eredeti mindig többet ér mint a másolat.


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Felelős vagy azért, akit megszelidítettél.


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Nem számít milyen őrültek és viccesek a jelenetek körülötted, mindig hasztalan az emberek nélkül, akikkel együtt szeretnél nevetni.


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Szeretem, amikor megmosolyogtatsz anélkül, hogy próbálnál.​


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Egyik nap a kishúgom hazajött az iskolából és követelte, hogy vigyem el a könyvtárba, hogy kikölcsönözzön könyveket a jelnyelvről.
Én azt kérdeztem miért? Ő elmesélte, hogy volt egy új fiú az iskolában, aki süket volt és ő össze akart vele barátkozni.
Most, én itt álltam a húgom mellett az esküvőjükön és néztem, ahogy elmutogatja az "IGEN"-t.​


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Amikor egy lány azt mondja "jó szórakozást!", igazából arra gondol: "remélem borzalmasan fogod érezni magad nélkülem".


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

A második lehetőségek nem mindig jelentenek boldog befejezést. Néha ezek csak újabb lehetőségek arra, hogy jól fejezd be a dolgokat.


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Mindenki megérdemel valakit, aki miatt várhatja a holnapot.


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Boldogság, amikor nem akarsz elaludni, mert a valóság szebb, mint az álom.


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Élvezd a kis dolgokat az életben, mert ha egy nap visszanézel, rájössz, hogy ezek voltak a nagy dolgok.


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Bárki képes boldoggá tenni azzal, hogy csinál valami különlegeset.
De csak egy különleges valaki képes boldoggá tenni anélkül, hogy csinálna valamit.


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Szeretem azokat a véletlenszerű emlékeket, amik mindig megmosolyogtatnak, nem számít, hogy éppen mi történik az életemben jelenleg.


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Az életben az egyik legnehezebb dolog kényszeríteni magadat annak a dolognak az elfelejtésére, ami a legtöbb boldogságot okozta. Mindezt csak azért, mert annak már vége.


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

A felejtés nehéz
Az emlékezés rosszabb.


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Csodálatos érzés kapni egy üzenetet valaki olyantól, akiről már azt hitted, hogy elfelejtett téged.


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Számold a korodat barátokban, nem években. Számold az életedet mosolyokban, nem könnyekben.


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

A barátok egy család, amit te választasz magadnak.


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Az emberek azt mondják, hogy addig nem jössz rá, hogy mid volt, amíg el nem veszíted. Az igazság az, hogy tudtad, hogy mid volt, de nem gondoltad, hogy elveszítheted.


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Úgyis lesznek emberek, akiket elveszítesz az életedben. Akkor majd rájössz, hogy nem számít mennyi időt töltesz velük, az sem, hogy mennyire becsülöd meg őket, és, hogy ezt hányszor mondod el nekik, úgy fog tűnni, mintha ez sosem lett volna elég.


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Rossz dolgok mindig történni fognak az életben. Az emberek meg fognak bántani.
De nem használhatod ezt kifogásnak arra, hogy te is megbánts valakit.


----------



## szabone76 (2012 Május 30)

Tetszik, amikor mosolyogsz, de szeretem, amikor én vagyok az oka.


----------



## 0831 (2012 Május 30)

Szép jó estét, üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## 0831 (2012 Május 30)

Nagyon tetszenek ezek az örök igazságok.


----------



## fodika61 (2012 Május 30)

Sziasztok
dankó Szilviát keresek midi ,vagy mp3- ban. Nagyon fontos lenne. segitséget előre is köszönöm.


----------



## fodika61 (2012 Május 30)

Sziasztok.
Mulatosokat keresek dance ritmusban,segitséget előre is köszönöm.


----------



## fodika61 (2012 Május 30)

Sziasztok még új vagyok és kellene pár magyarázat. Hogy lehet letölteni, feltölteni csatolni fájlokat.
előre is köszönöm.


----------



## fodika61 (2012 Május 30)

Sziasztok valakinek kell a malév midi ben az jelezze.


----------



## fodika61 (2012 Május 30)

Nagyon sok midim van.


----------



## fodika61 (2012 Május 30)

Kérjetek !!!! a vb dala s megvan (vaving flag)


----------



## fodika61 (2012 Május 30)

Nagyon sok dalom van ,magyarok külföldi.


----------



## fodika61 (2012 Május 30)

Csak irjatok !!!!


----------



## fodika61 (2012 Május 30)

segítek mindenkinek.


----------



## fodika61 (2012 Május 30)

A zenét szeretni kell.


----------



## fodika61 (2012 Május 30)

Ez a Szilvi nagyon jó.


----------



## fodika61 (2012 Május 30)

Nagyon szeretem őt.


----------



## fodika61 (2012 Május 30)

Nagyon nagyon szeretem.


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

Tetszik ez az oldal.


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam. Rengeteg hasznos dolog van itt minden témában.


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

Megosztok pár viccet hátha teszik valakinek.


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

A fürdőszobából őrült sivítás hallatszik.
- Pistike, miért ordítoztok úgy? - kérdi anyja.
- Hajótörést játszunk, és Jencike nem akar a vízbe fulladni.


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

Két rendőr találkozik. Így szól az egyik:
- Képzeld, tegnap kihúzattam a fogamat.
- Na és fáj?
- Nem tudom.
- Hogy-hogy nem tudod?
- Mert ott hagytam a fogorvosnál.


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

Charlie Chaplin, 1889. április 16-án született Londonban. Amerikába csak 1912. szeptember 2-án érkezett.
Politikailag igen aktív volt, és bár többször felajánlották neki az amerikai állampolgárságot, azt sosem fogadta el. Az FBI ezt gyanúsnak találván rágalomhadjáratot indított ellene, kommunista szimpatizánsnak kiáltva ki őt, és 1953-ban már nem is térhetett vissza az Államokba, noha akkor már hivatalosan is ott élt.Ezután Svájcban telepedett le feleségével és 8 gyermekével, és ott is halt meg 1977-ben, 88 évesen.


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

Egy fickó sétál a sínek mentén, és egyszercsak beszorul a lába a sínek közé. Jön a vonat, fohászkodik a fickó:
- Istenem, abbahagyom az ivást, ha kiszabadítod a lábam!
Semmi nem történik.
- Istenem, abbhagyom az ivást és a dohányzást is, ha segítesz!
Semmi.
- Istenem, abbahagyom az ivást, a dohányzást és a káromkodást is!
Hopp, a fickó lába szabaddá válik, és épp csak el tud ugrani az elsuhanó vonat elől.
- Istenem, már nem kell a segítséged, megoldottam egyedül!


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

Egyszeri nő a boltban:
- Mennyibe kerül a harisnya?
- Kétezer-kétszáz.
- Akkor kérek kétezret.


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

A gyerek nagyon kínlódott, hogy felhúzza a csizmáját, erre hát odament neki segíteni az óvónéni. Bizony nagyon megizzadt, amire a kisfiú lábára felráncigálta a csizmát, ám alighogy letörölte a homlokáról a verejtéket, a kissrác azt mondja:
- Óvónéni, fordítva van a lábamon a csizma.
A nő látta, hogy a gyereknek igaza van, hát gyorsan lehúzta róla, és ismét nagy kínlódások közepette,most már rendesen felcibálta a kissrác lábára. Ekkor a kisfiú megint csak megszólal:
- Ez nem is az én csizmám!
A nő egyre idegesebb lett, őrült tempóban lerángatta a gyerek lábáról a csizmát, miközben az folytatta a mondókáját:
- ... hanem a bátyámé, csak ő már kinőtte, és ma reggel ezt adta rám az anyukám.
Az óvónő már lilát látott, de uralkodott magán.
Ismét ráadta a kisfiú lábára a csizmát, pedig még mindig nagyon sok tuszkolást igényelt a művelet. Na, végre, gondolta az óvónő, majd megkérdezte a gyereket:
- Pistike, hol a sapkád?
Mire a gyerek:
- A csizmámban!


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

Egy idős nénike betelefonál a tűzoltóságra:
- Kérem, azonnal küldjenek ki valakit, két meztelen biciklis mászik fel az ablakomba!
- Asszonyom, inkább a rendőrséget hívja, megadjuk a számukat!
- Nem nem, én szándékosan magukat hívtam, egy hosszabb létra kellene!


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

A folyó egyik partján a nyuszika áll, a másikon a medve málnázik. Azt mondja a nyuszika:
- Medve, gyere át, mutatok valami nagyon jót!
- Ne, nyuszika, olyan finom itt ez a málna, és olyan hideg a víz!
- Naaa, gyere át, tényleg nagyon jót mutatok!
Na jó, medve átússza a folyót.
- Na mutasd, nyuszika!
- Látod, milyen jó málnás van a túloldalon?


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

A manus látja, hogy a szomszédja eszi a füvet. Ezért megkérdi tőle:
- Komám, miért eszel füvet?
- Tudod, éhezem.
- Hát akkor meghívlak vacsorára!
- Tudod, az egész családom éhezik.
- Nem baj, ők is jöhetnek, elég nagy a kertem és úgy is bedöglött a fűnyíróm


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

Egy járókelő megállít az utcán egy másikat:
- Ne haragudjon, az állomást keresem.
- Nem haragszom. Keresse.


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

"Ahogyan a használatból kikopott vasdarab rozsdásodni tud, úgy indul romlásnak a tétlenségre kárhoztatott elme." (Leonardo da Vinci)


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

Az anyós szeretne kibékülni a vejével, meghívja ebédre. Gyönyörűen megterített asztal, finom ételek. A vő feszeng. Mikor az anyós kimegy a konyhába, a vő próbaképpen levág egy szeletke húst és odaadja az anyós macskájának. A macska megeszi és feldobja a talpát. Bejön az anyós, a vő jól képen csapja egy tállal. Ekkor felpattan a macska, és felüvölt:
- Igeeen!!!


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

2 ördög beszélget.
- Te a fene kivan ezekkel a programozókkal.
- Miért?
Tegnap egy új került hozzánk a pokolba, kb. a fél személyzetet kiirtotta, mire meg tudtuk neki magyarázni, hogy ez nem a Doom III.


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

A tanár magyaráz:
- Az araboktól vannak a számaink, a kínaiaktól a porcelán, a naptár a rómaiaktól. Valaki tud még ilyen példát mondani?
Pistike jelentkezik.
- Tanár úr, nekünk a poharak a sarki kocsmából, a tányérok az étteremből, ahol a mama dolgozik, a bor a szomszéd pincéjéből, paprika a hátsó szomszéd kertjéből, a kisöcsém pedig a postástól.


----------



## segal1983 (2012 Május 31)

Táguló világegyetemben élünk. Minden Chuck Norris elől menekül.
 


----------



## erinn (2012 Június 2)

Férj a feleségnek: 
- drágám öltözz , nyertünk a lottón!
- Jajjj de mit vegyek föl?
- mindegy csak takarodj!


----------



## erinn (2012 Június 2)

A szőke áll a boltban, a kosarát teleteszi uborkával, mikor tele van, visszateszi. Mikor ezt már háromszor megcsinálta, odamegy az őr.
- Mondja, hölgyem, mit csinál?
- Tudja, ma voltam kozmetikusnál, és azt mondta, hogy jót tesz az arcomnak az uborkapakolás...


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

Nagyon megható...


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

Nem ismertem az első verset. Köszönet érte!


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

Szeressük őket az év minden napján!


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

A szív sokszor vakká tesz.


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

Köszi! az első még ismeretlen volt számomra. Eddig.


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

Nagyon szép!


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

Tetszenek a Twist Olivér dalok.


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

Köszönöm, hogy megismerhettem ezt a dalt!


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

Jó az ötlet. Gratulálok!


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

Édes!


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

Mindent elmond ez a vers!


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

Milyen igaz!


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

Ma már oly ritka az igaz szeretet...


----------



## mapanni (2012 Június 2)

Aranyos. Gratulálok!


----------



## Ágicico (2012 Június 2)

Attila elment vadászni, látott egy kukacot meg egy szárnyas hangyát. Gyilkosság történt. A szárnyas hangya megette a kukacot. Attila haza jött.


----------



## Ágicico (2012 Június 2)

*„Tedd, ami szívednek kedves, és az lesz majd a törvény.” /Crowley/
*


----------



## Ágicico (2012 Június 2)

*„Soha ne menj el onnan, ahol jól érzed magad, csak mert úgy gondolod, hogy másutt még jobban éreznéd magad!” /Rich Leblond/*


----------



## Ágicico (2012 Június 2)

*„Az emlékezés rokona az igazságnak, de nem ikertestvére.” /Barbara Kingsolver”*


----------



## Ágicico (2012 Június 2)

*„Légy őszinte, és csak a becsületre adj,
Ne mondj ki szót, mely nem szívből fakad.” /Moliére/
*


----------



## Ágicico (2012 Június 2)

*„Ne mondd mindig hogy mit tudsz, de mindig tudd, hogy mit mondasz.” /Claudius/*


----------



## Ágicico (2012 Június 2)

*"Az alkotó élet titka az, hogy felnőttkorban is megőrizzük a gyermekkor szellemét."*


----------



## Ágicico (2012 Június 2)

*„Nézni valamit merőben más dolog, mint látni.” /Oscar Wilde/*


----------



## Ágicico (2012 Június 2)

*„Az emlékezés rokona az igazságnak, de nem ikertestvére.” /Barbara Kingsolver/*


----------



## Ágicico (2012 Június 2)

*„Boldog és bölcs, aki azzal ébred: ma jobb akarok lenni, mint tegnap voltam.” /Fénelon/ *


----------



## Ágicico (2012 Június 2)

*"Ha két ember mindig ugyanazt mondja, az egyik felesleges." /A. Oakwood/*


----------



## Ágicico (2012 Június 2)

*"Azért van két fülünk és egy szánk, hogy többet hallgassunk, mint beszéljünk". /Diogenész/ *


----------



## Ágicico (2012 Június 2)

*„Mélységes mély a múltnak kútja.” /Thomas Mann/*


----------



## Ágicico (2012 Június 2)

....áthat időn és korokon keresztül...


----------



## seregr (2012 Június 2)

Szevasztok.


----------



## seregr (2012 Június 2)

Kivéve, ha van egy harmadik, aki időnként mást mond.


----------



## seregr (2012 Június 2)

Jók ezek az idézetek.


----------



## seregr (2012 Június 2)

Kár, hogy sokszor elferdítik az igazságot.


----------



## seregr (2012 Június 2)

Ha valaki egyedül ezektől vár útmutatást, néha pisloghat.


----------



## seregr (2012 Június 2)

Esetleg, ha ő a főnök, más pislog.


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

Nem tudom ki találta, ki ezt a topikot, de nagyon köszönöm neki.


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

Szorgosan gyűjtögetem a 10 hozzászólást.


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

Amit tudtam, arról kiderült, hogy nem jól tudtam, át kellett gondolnom, de amiben hittem, az mindig úgy volt, és most is így van. És úgy is lesz.
Müller Péter


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

A szabadságot a bebörtönzöttségtől csak egy vonal választja el.
Andy Mulligan


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

A valóban erényes ember szabadságban él - nem kötik parancsolatok, nem kötik szentírások; nem követ senkit saját benső fényén kívül. A szíve szerint él - ő egy lázadó.
Osho


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

hét


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

Csak az érzi meg a börtön szagát, 
ki ismeri a szabadság illatát.
Catherine Fisher


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

Mások szolgálata az ösvény a szabadsághoz.


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

Tizedik hozzászólás.


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

Vasalhatsz bár ezer bilincsbe szorosan: szabad vagyok, szabad szárnyalni magasan.
Angelus Silesius


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

A szabad sajtó minden általa történt hibát maga meg is orvosol.
Táncsics Mihály


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

A valódi szeretet szabadságból van szőve. Ez az, amit nem értünk, mert nem tudunk még igazán szeretni.
Müller Péter


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

A jó kapcsolat kritériuma, hogy velem szabadabb a másik, mint ha egyedül lenne, nem kell a szabadsággal fizetni a kapcsolatért.
Feldmár András


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

Ha szép nőt látok, az első reakcióm általában a kétségbeesés. Annyira elérhetetlennek, távolinak, idegennek tűnik számomra.
Lawrence Sanders


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

Időbe telik (...), mire az ember felnő, és olyannyira éretté válik, hogy igent mondhat, és akkor is szabad marad; igent mondhat, és akkor is egyedi marad, igent mondhat anélkül, hogy szolgává válna.
Osho


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

Szabad ember az, akinek nem kell hazudnia, aki tiszta szívéből szerethet és gyűlölhet, akinek nem kell értelmetlen frázisokat pufogtatnia, aki nem ígér olyasmit, amit nem tud teljesíteni, aki mindenkinek megmondja azt, ami a szívén fekszik.
Francisc Munteanu
​


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

Az embertől mindent el lehet venni, csak egyet nem: azt a végső emberi szabadságjogot, mely szerint eldöntheti, hogyan álljon hozzá az adott körülményekhez.
Viktor Emil Frankl


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

A szabadságot be lehet temetni, de elpusztítani nem.
Tűzforró Alabama c. film


----------



## Bobb (2012 Június 3)

Ne gondolj a "Jövőre". Eleve elrendeltetett? Akkor mi van a szabadsággal, amit a születéseddel kapsz?
Frank Herbert


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 4)

A versek olvasása sokszor megnyugtatja az embert. Kiszakítja a mindennapok szürkeségéből.


----------



## Elte (2012 Június 4)

Szabad az, aki belsőleg szabad.Ha van ereje eldönteni mit, s hogyan tegyen.


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

1


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

2


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

3


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

4


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

:d


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

5


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

6


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

7


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

8


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

9


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

10


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

11


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

12


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

13


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

14


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

15


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

16


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

17


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

18


----------



## Nikolett Buri (2012 Június 5)

19


----------



## Xilva24 (2012 Június 5)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Xilva24 (2012 Június 5)

Beköszönök, üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Pál Andrea (2012 Június 6)

uncsi


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

1


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

2


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

3


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

4


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

5


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

6


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

7


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

8


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

9


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

10


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

11


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

12


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

13


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

14


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

15


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

16


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

17


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

18


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

19


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

20


----------



## winner1971 (2012 Június 6)

á


----------



## nazsi01 (2012 Június 6)

üdv


----------



## nagymon (2012 Június 6)

Sziasztok! Nem rég regisztráltam, de félek nem én leszek a legaktívabb tag. Van olyan szabály, hogy ha nem jelentkezem be egy bizonyos ideig törlődik a tagságom?


----------



## Gömby 11 (2012 Június 7)

Nagyon tetszenek a blogok,rá is szántam magam írok én is,de sehogy se jön össze




Ilyen az én formám!


----------



## Janos19 (2012 Június 8)

ez a 16.


----------



## Janos19 (2012 Június 8)

Bazsa Mári libája


----------



## Janos19 (2012 Június 8)

beúszott a Tiszába


----------



## Janos19 (2012 Június 8)

Kettőt lépett utána


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

1


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

2


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

3


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

4


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

5


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

6


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

7


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

8


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

9


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

10


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

11


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

12


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

13


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

14


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

15


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

16


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

17


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

18


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

19


----------



## makuz (2012 Június 9)

20


----------



## Janos19 (2012 Június 9)

Hozzászólok, de a számlálóm nem lép előre.


----------



## Janos19 (2012 Június 9)

miért


----------



## Janos19 (2012 Június 9)

most jó:


----------



## Janos19 (2012 Június 9)

na végre itt a reggel


----------



## Janos19 (2012 Június 9)

18


----------



## Janos19 (2012 Június 9)

19


----------



## Janos19 (2012 Június 9)

20:d


----------



## Fekete Csilla (2012 Június 9)

21?


----------



## flexokorg (2012 Június 10)

Megvan e valakinek Hooligans Királylány karaoke Midi-ben?


----------



## flexokorg (2012 Június 10)

A kis falu plébánosa kijön a templomból és látja, hogy Miska bácsi mint mindig, most is tök részeg.
- Miska bácsi, mikor szokik végre le az alkoholról?
- Öreg vagyok én már ahhoz, hogy leszokjak róla.
- Leszokni soha nem késő.
- Akkor még ráérek...


----------



## flexokorg (2012 Június 10)

20 hozzászólás ás tölthetsz


----------



## flexokorg (2012 Június 10)

Hogyan lehet áttkonvertálni Pa3x ritmusokat pa50SD-re? Tudja e valaki, üdv


----------



## flexokorg (2012 Június 10)

Köszi


----------



## flexokorg (2012 Június 10)

A mérkőzés után az edző így szól a csatárhoz:
- Öregem, téged csak két dolog akadályoz abban, hogy jó futballista legyél!
- Micsoda?
- A két lábad.


----------



## flexokorg (2012 Június 10)

Mire táncolnak a programozók a buliban?
- ???
- Algoritmusra.


----------



## Nagyfás (2012 Június 10)

köszönöm


----------



## gutefee (2012 Június 10)

IÓ , ha valaki nem tudná Nem is tudom, kik várják jobban a nyári szünetet...


----------



## gutefee (2012 Június 10)

Tetszik.


----------



## L.Mesh (2012 Június 10)

A szívem a tiéd, mióta először megláttalak, és a két kezed között tartva a lelkem és a testem vigyáztál rám.
"Diana Gabaldon"


----------



## L.Mesh (2012 Június 10)

"És mikor újra megcsókoltalak, 
szólni se bírtál... Hangod szenvedő
állat hangja volt: olvadni akarva
símultak össze forró tagjaink
s a szerelemtől szavunk elapadt."
Szabó Lőrinc


----------



## L.Mesh (2012 Június 10)

"Minden ember szívében van egy üreg. Mély, sóvár szakadék, amelynek betöltése mindennél fontosabb."
Kate Morton


----------



## L.Mesh (2012 Június 10)

"A szerelem bármit legyőz, kivéve a valóságot. Ami minden egyes rohadt esetben győz."
J.R. Ward


----------



## L.Mesh (2012 Június 10)

"Néha az érzelmek olyanok, mint egy gőzmozdony. Ha már egyszer elindult, nem lehet visszafogni, nincs elég erős fék, hogy visszafojtsuk azt, ami a torkunkon kikívánkozik."
J. R. Ward


----------



## pefi (2012 Június 11)

Köszönöm!!!


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

pontgyűjtés indul


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

2


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

3


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

4


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

5


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

6


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

7


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

8


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

9


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

10


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

11


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

12


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

13


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

14


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

15


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

16


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

17


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

18


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

egy híján húsz


----------



## Fána2 (2012 Június 11)

Soha nem tudom, hogy melyik az utolsó amelyikre válaszolni kell a szójátékban!!


----------



## kelekotya13 (2012 Június 11)

köszönöm a türelmet!


----------



## seregr (2012 Június 11)

Hello


----------



## seregr (2012 Június 11)

Van itt valami


----------



## seregr (2012 Június 11)

érdekes


----------



## seregr (2012 Június 11)

Amire érdemes


----------



## seregr (2012 Június 11)

várni


----------



## seregr (2012 Június 11)

nomégnégy


----------



## seregr (2012 Június 11)

Te Fána2 szerintem mindig az alsó


----------



## seregr (2012 Június 11)

de a lista is ott áll meg


----------



## seregr (2012 Június 11)

no


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

Hmm. mennyi kell? 20?


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

vagy 19?


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

esetleg 18?


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

tizenhét?


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

2^4


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

0xf


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

Xiv


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

hatodik prímszám


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

1100b


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

11


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

..........


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

3*3


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

nyóc


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

mint a gonoszok


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

a legkisebb tökéletes szám


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

5


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

a ráadás


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

ennyi a magyar igazság


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

csipkebokor vessző


----------



## ikthefirst (2012 Június 11)

megvan végre.


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

Helló
Rendesek vagytok hog yvan ez a hozzászólós lehetőség


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

Bár azt még nem értem miért jó, mármint h így lényegében instant meg is kerülitek a saját szabályaitokat, a szigorú állandó tagsággal


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

De ha nektek jó nekem aztán mindenképpen


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

És mi újság Kanadában (sajna én még itthon vagyok...) ?


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

nOHÁT 5. HSZ (ha jól számolom)


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

aztán legközelebb becsszó nem felejtem a felhasználónevem - jelszavam, de még az emailcímem is amivel regiztem


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

Mert legutóbb is mit szenvedtem mire meglett a 20 -25 hsz, aztán most meg itt vagyok megint


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

De nem baj, most mindjárt fel is írom, mert jó ez a "kis" oldal szinte mindig visszataláok ide


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

No de mindjárt meg is van a 10.


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

és itt a 10.


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

meg a 11.


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

amúgy én egyszer már adminisztráltam egy elég jól menő netes fórumot, fősikolás fórum volt és volt vagy 20000 hsz, plussz a chat ami ugyanabba az adatbázisba ment


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

hát nem volt kis munka rendben tartani


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

Csak onnan jut eszembe, hogy így ezzel a tpoiccal szignifikánssan nő a az oldal hsz-einek száma, telítődik az adatbázis, nő a munka, ergo nőhet az adminok feje is...


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

vagy csak én szerette volna komótosan fórumot fennn tartani???


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

no de sebaj, pár éve bezártuk, azóta nincs baj az idfegeimmel


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

jut eszembe jó lenne ebook-olvasót venni... csak mrt mostanság főleg gépen olvasok könyvet


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

és az nem túl jó...
Ejnye kellene valami barokkos körmondat amit nem írok le 20 ms-en belül


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

és akkor elég időnként irogatnék


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

Húú ez a 20.!!!!


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

No de most hány hsz is kell 20 vagy 25???


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

no mindegy, irogatok még azt meglesz a 25 is


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

mondjuk ez már a 23.


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

24 és visszaszámlálás, 10, 9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 000000000


----------



## kmukli (2012 Június 12)

és megvan a 25 is!!!!ak várnom kell egy picit igaz


----------



## atrox (2012 Június 12)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## hataslepke (2012 Június 13)

Szia mindenki! Már csak 17 van hátra.


----------



## bdorimi (2012 Június 13)

sziasztok. még sok van nekem hátra... xD


----------



## Ili54 (2012 Június 14)

Sziasztok! Elég ha beköszönök? Most még tanulok és kevés időm van.


----------



## Ili54 (2012 Június 14)

29-én vizsgázok, és utánna szabad vagyok /persze dolgozok/ csak tanulni nem kell.


----------



## piros55 (2012 Június 14)

*Hellotok !*


----------



## Babodo (2012 Június 14)

Szép napot Mindenkinek! Új tag lévén beköszönök én is  És még jó néhányszor, hihi


----------



## Babodo (2012 Június 14)

Nagyon sok hasznos csatlomány van itt, köszönet érte mindenkinek!


----------



## Babodo (2012 Június 14)

Hm..még van egy kis időm, míg felkel a lánykám...


----------



## Babodo (2012 Június 14)

Vicces elolvasni az előttem szólók gondolat-naplóját a folyamat közben


----------



## Babodo (2012 Június 14)

És én is ugyanígy teszek...


----------



## Babodo (2012 Június 14)

Még mindig..(ohh nincs meg a 20 mp)


----------



## Babodo (2012 Június 14)

....és mindig


----------



## Babodo (2012 Június 14)

nyolcadik (utas a ...)


----------



## Babodo (2012 Június 14)

9 - Kis Ferenc


----------



## Babodo (2012 Június 14)

Haha, a felel már meg van.


----------



## Babodo (2012 Június 14)

Egy fél tucat


----------



## Babodo (2012 Június 14)

Igen, nem elszámolás, egyet máshova írtam!


----------



## Babodo (2012 Június 14)

Nagyon sok érdekes info van az oldalon, jó, hogy idetaláltam!


----------



## Babodo (2012 Június 14)

15 szemfüles gyerek! Diót elővenni megint nem lehetett... (Fésűs Éva: A kismókus féldiója)


----------



## piros55 (2012 Június 14)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## piros55 (2012 Június 15)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

Szép napot!
van erre valaki? egyedül nem szeretek köszöngetni


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

Iszom egy kvt, aztán írogatok tovább...


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

egyszer volt egy kemence


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

belebújt a kisbence


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

kormos volt a kemence


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

fekete lett kisbence


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

ránézett a mamája


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

nem ismert a fiára


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

becsukta a kemencét


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

megfürdette kisbencét


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

bence fiam szerint a megverés nem megoldás, ha koszos a gyerek


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

ecc pecc kimehetsz


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

holnapután bejöhetsz


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

cérnára cinegére


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

ugorj cica


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

az egérre


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

fuss


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

még mindig sehol senki?


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

boci boci tarka se füle se farka


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

oda megyünk lakni


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

ahol tejet kapni


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

23.


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

24


----------



## Reddy123 (2012 Június 15)

25


----------



## Montalcino (2012 Június 15)

26


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

egy


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

kettő


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

három


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

négy


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

kisfiamnak is tetszik ez a közösség


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

hat


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

hét


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

Sok érdekes témát találtam itt


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

kilenc


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

tíz


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

tizenegy


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

tizenkettő


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

tizenhárom


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

tizennégy


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

tizenöt


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

tizenhat


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

tizenhét


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

tizennyolc


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Alpern Judit (2012 Június 15)

Húsz


----------



## Montalcino (2012 Június 15)

20+1


----------



## ollóvágta (2012 Június 17)

Köszönöm ezeket a hasznos anyagokat


----------



## ollóvágta (2012 Június 17)

köszi a segítséget, sokat segítettetek!!


----------



## ollóvágta (2012 Június 17)

Óvónőként nagy hasznát veszem az itt olvasottaknak! Köszönöm


----------



## ollóvágta (2012 Június 17)

Gyermekkorom nagy kedvencei! KÖSZÖNÖM NEKTEK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ollóvágta (2012 Június 17)

Köszönöm a hasznos információkat!


----------



## ollóvágta (2012 Június 17)

Köszönöm a jó anyagokat!


----------



## ollóvágta (2012 Június 17)

Köszönöm a tanácsokat, nagyon hasznosak!


----------



## ollóvágta (2012 Június 17)

Köszönöm a jó ötleteket!


----------



## ollóvágta (2012 Június 17)

Nagyon szeretem a zsugorka technikát!


----------



## Pukee (2012 Június 18)

egy, megérett a megy


----------



## Pukee (2012 Június 18)

kettő, csipkebokor vessző


----------



## Pukee (2012 Június 18)

három, te vagy az én párom


----------



## Pukee (2012 Június 18)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## Pukee (2012 Június 18)

Öt – érik a tök


----------



## Pukee (2012 Június 18)

Hat – hasad a pad


----------



## Pukee (2012 Június 18)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék​


----------



## Pukee (2012 Június 18)

Nyolc – üres a polc


----------



## Pukee (2012 Június 18)

Kilenc – kis Ferenc


----------



## Pukee (2012 Június 18)

Tíz – tiszta víz​


----------



## Pukee (2012 Június 18)

Ha nem tiszta, vidd vissza​


----------



## Pukee (2012 Június 18)

Majd a cica megissza


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

Köszönöm!


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)




----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

K


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

E


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

R


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

T


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

É


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

Sz


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

L


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

I


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

Z


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

A kiss


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

:--:


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)




----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)




----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)




----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)




----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

:99:


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

\\m/


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

:88:


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

:55:


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

:33:


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)




----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

kiss


----------



## kerteszliza (2012 Június 19)

:--:


----------



## endru1 (2012 Június 19)

hello


----------



## endru1 (2012 Június 19)

hi


----------



## endru1 (2012 Június 19)

meleg van...


----------



## endru1 (2012 Június 19)

még kell pár hozzászólást gyűjtenem...


----------



## endru1 (2012 Június 19)

hogy meglegyen a 20 (ekkora baromságot...)


----------



## endru1 (2012 Június 19)

utána kussba leszek, ígérem...


----------



## endru1 (2012 Június 19)

Kanadában milyen idő van?


----------



## endru1 (2012 Június 19)

Na sziasztok!


----------



## humbukkk (2012 Június 20)

és tényleg ez kell...


----------



## humbukkk (2012 Június 20)

de vajon miért? Jó lenne tudni, ha az alapítók ezt a szabályt hozták, akkor miért lehet akár ilyen módon is, semmitmondó topikokkal, semmitmondó hozzászólásokkal húzni az időt, hogy "teljes jog" illesse meg az illetőt?!


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra, csodaszép dolgokat alkotnak a varrós lányok nap mint nap!  Már nagyon várom, hogy elteljen a 2 nap, tök jó dolgok vannak itt, csak kár, hogy nem látom a képeket. :S
Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

Tényleg szokatlan szabály, de valahol jogos.  Így legalább lecsökkentik az olyan tagok számát, akik csak azért keveredtek ide, mert a kereső épp ezt az oldalt dobta ki, amikor kerestek valamit. Aki komolyan gondolja, az úgyis kivárja a két napot.


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

Így hajnal 2 felé itt még mindig döglesztő meleg van... képtelenség aludni


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

Állítólag ma megdőlt az országos meleg rekord. Harmadfokú hőségriadó, extrém magas UV-B sugárzás, 35 fok árnyékban. Kell ennél több?


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

nincs ötletem, hogy mit írjak, hogy minél hamarabb összejöjjön a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

adhatnék budapesti helyzetjelentést, de érdekelne itt valakit?


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

láttam, hogy sokan csak beírják 1-20-ig a számokat a hozzászólásokba


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

elég nagy a kísértés, hogy kövessem a példájukat.


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

... mindenesetre nem mondhatom, hogy csendesen telik az éjszaka.


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

az ablakunk alatt jár az éjszakai járat, van pár hangoskodó fiatal a várakozók között


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

hiszitek vagy sem, de itt, az 5. emeleten tisztábban hallom mit beszélnek, mintha lent lennék közöttük.  Bár azt most inkább kihagyom.


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

Na, lássuk a nap viccét az egyik nagyobbacska portál szerint:


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

Egy csávó 160-nal száguld lakott területen. Megállítja a rendőr :

- Ne haragudjon! Azért mentem ennyivel, mert megöltem az anyósom, a hulla itt van a csomagtartóban. És ne nagyon piszkáljon engem, mert egy revolver van a kesztyűtartóban.
A rendőr erősítést hív. Megérkezik három perc múlva hat rendőrautó veszi körül a csávót. Benyúlnak a csomagtartóba tök üres. Benéznek a kesztyűtartóba ott sincs semmi.

Erre megszólal a csávó:

-Ezek után ne fogja rám, hogy 160-nal száguldoztam lakott területen!


​


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

Két mókuska találkozik az erdőben. Az egyik kérdezi a másikat:
– Mi van a markodban?
– Találd ki!
– Diócska?
– Nem!
– Mogyorócska?
– Nem!
– Akkor micsoda?
– Görcsöcske.



​


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

[h=3]Hummer[/h]Beülni egy szlovák rendszámú Hummerbe: 18.000 000 Ft
Beszakadni vele a Balaton jegén: 20 000 Ft
Mentés : 150 000 Ft
Bírság : 80 000 Ft.
Kár: 1 200 000 Ft
Az érzés, hogy egy ország röhög rajtunk:

Felbecsülhetetlen.


​


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

Biológia vizsgán az egyik diáknak az volt a tétele, hogy a madarakat a lábuk alapján kellett felismernie. Persze megbukott. Már kint volt a teremből, viszi magával az indexét (amibe még nem volt beírva az egyes). Erre a tanár:
- Hogy is hívták magát?
Erre a diák a folyosóról bedugta a lábát az ajtónál és ezt monda:

- Találja ki!


​


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

- Hogy született a zsiráf?
- ???
- Chuck Norris pofán rúgott egy lovat.​


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

Tyúk fut a kakas elől, és közben gondolkodik.
"Ha megállok, könnyűvérűnek hisz. Ha nem, frigidnek. Inkább csak véletlenül elesek..."​


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

A székely és a fia mennek haza a szekéren. Egyszercsak elrobog mellettük egy fej nélküli motoros. Amint mennek tovább megint elrobog mellettük egy fej nélküli motoros.
Odaszól a fiú az apjának:
- Te apa! Nem kéne beljebb húzni a kaszát?​


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

Az egyetemista diák először megy haza iskolakezdés óta.
Az anyja mondja neki:

- Kisfiam, levágtam két tyúkot. Mit főzzek belőlük?
Erre a diák:

- Pálinkát!


​


----------



## HannaLilla (2012 Június 21)

Remélem talált közöttük mindenki kedvére valót. 
Jó éjszakát kívánok!


----------



## bozsofia (2012 Június 21)

Mi számít értelmes hozzászólásnak?


----------



## bozsofia (2012 Június 21)

A 20. hozzászólásom


----------



## bozsofia (2012 Június 21)

jó ez a fórum


----------



## edeba (2012 Június 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Feri bácsi (2012 Június 22)

Üdv Mindenkinek !


----------



## medibear (2012 Június 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sakos2 (2012 Június 24)

Sziasztok,


----------



## picuri91 (2012 Június 24)

nehezen gyűlik az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## picuri91 (2012 Június 24)

De amúgy mindenkit üdvözlök


----------



## eper és vér (2012 Június 24)

álomata hopsz te Zsiga
Nem aludtam az éjszaka


----------



## piros55 (2012 Június 25)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

Jó napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

Nagyon új vagyok


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

Verset is lehet? Csak hogy ne legyen egyhangú 

A Hableány

Péntekre kelvén indult a hajónk,
A part ködben hevert


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

És láttam ott egy szép kicsi lányt,
Keze fésűt s tükröt emelt


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

Bömbölt dühöngve az ár, 
A vihar korbácsa alatt,


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

S mi szegény matrózok az árbocon, 
Míg a föld tunya népe aludt.


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

És büszke hajónk apródja szólt,
Szépen szólott szava:


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

"Portsmouth-ban apám s anyám sirat
Engem ama éjszaka."


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

És büszke hajónk deli férfia szól,
Szépen szólott szava:


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

"Londonban elözvegyül asszonyom,
E mai éjszaka."


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

És büszke hajónk kapitánya szól,
Szépen szólott szava:


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

"Mind itt veszünk, mer' a hableányt
Elnyelte az éjszaka."


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

Az égen a hold és csillagok,
Engem keresnek szülém;


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

De kereshetett, de sirathatott, 
Feküdtem a tenger ölén.


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

Hármat fordult szép büszke hajónk,
Csak hármat hengerült.


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

Hármat fordult szép büszke hajónk,
És aztán elmerült.


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

A vízbe fúlt szeretők c. könyvből
(Angol és skót népballadák)


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

Gombos Imre fordította


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

Bocs, akinek nem tetszett, de ezt a könyvet olvastam ma, így ez volt elől.


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

Ezzel megvan a húsz hozzászólás, köszönöm a türelmet


----------



## Mayna30 (2012 Június 25)

De tényleg


----------



## CSODÁS (2012 Június 25)

Szép napot kivánok mindenkinek!


----------



## kortvcs (2012 Június 25)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## csizmik (2012 Június 26)

Szintúgy!


----------



## Roberto07 (2012 Június 26)

Kellemes szép délutánt!


----------



## piros55 (2012 Június 26)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## angyalkám (2012 Június 26)

Csatolás megtekintése 915139Szép napot!


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 26)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## csizmik (2012 Június 26)

Szép estét!


----------



## Szemu (2012 Június 26)

Ez jó!


----------



## kortvcs (2012 Június 27)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Leopold75 (2012 Június 27)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Kinezildi (2012 Június 27)

ez jó!


----------



## tüncse (2012 Június 27)

Sziasztok!
Uj vagyok ezen a forumon. Bocsanat hogy ekezetek nelkul irok de spanyol billentyuzetem van.


----------



## lyqidsnake (2012 Június 27)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kortvcs (2012 Június 27)

Szép napot!


----------



## kortvcs (2012 Június 27)

Szép Napot!


----------



## kortvcs (2012 Június 27)

Ü


----------



## kortvcs (2012 Június 27)

D


----------



## kortvcs (2012 Június 27)

V


----------



## kortvcs (2012 Június 27)

M


----------



## kortvcs (2012 Június 27)

I


----------



## kortvcs (2012 Június 27)

N


----------



## kortvcs (2012 Június 27)

De


----------



## kortvcs (2012 Június 27)

Nk


----------



## kortvcs (2012 Június 27)

In


----------



## kortvcs (2012 Június 27)

Ek!


----------



## tüncse (2012 Június 27)

Szeretek kezimunkazni.


----------



## tüncse (2012 Június 27)

Kotni es horgolni


----------



## tüncse (2012 Június 27)

es keresztszemest varni.


----------



## tüncse (2012 Június 27)

es erdekel a patchwork is habar meg nem probaltam


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

matek gyakorlót keresek 4 és 5. osztályosnak:55:


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

3.
a héten éjszaka dolgozom:wink:


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

4.
beszélgetni valaki?


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

5.
ha unatkozol, szólj nekem!
szeretek kirándulni, és hétvégi programokra járni


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

6.
hétvégre milyen sütit süssek?


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

7.
talán négerkockát? vagy viagra szeletet?


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

8.kissaranyos


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

9.
már nagyon álmos vaygok...


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

10.

a fele megvan!


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

11.
szeretek olvasni


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

12. irány a strand!!!
meleg lesz


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

13.
reggelire szalonnás tojás?


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

kiss
14.
facebook???


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

15.
ki jön ma strandra?


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

16.
más nem kell sok!


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

17.
mindjárt vége a munkának!
:wink:


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

18.
balaton, vagy velencei tó?


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

19.
sziasztok!
akinek nincs társa egy kiránduláshoz, az szóljon!


----------



## kabarbi (2012 Június 28)

20.
na ez is megvan!
amit eddig írtam, arra lehet válaszolni!


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

Hali


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

mindenkinek


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

Természetesen új vagyok itt.


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

20+ éve kézimunkázom


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

10+ éve keresztszemezek.


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

Ezen kívül szoktam kötögetni is.


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

Egy barátnőm ajánlotta az oldalt.


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

Olvasgattam a fórumokat.


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

Nagyon tetszik a társaság.


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

Remélem, befogadtok.


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

Megpróbálok feltölteni pár képet.


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

Persze most még csak tanulom, mit hogy kell itt csinálni.


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

Remélem, gyorsan belejövök.


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

Nem tudom, ti hogy vagytok vele


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

de nekem nehéz így hozzászólogatni


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

miközben igazából


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

nincs is mondanivalóm


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

csak a számlálót


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

próbálom pörgetni.


----------



## Columbine (2012 Június 28)

Na de legalább ez is megvan.


----------



## Neo32 (2012 Június 29)

Üdv! nem tudom hogy bírom ki 2 napig, mindegy, akkor is itt nyitom meg az új blogomat


----------



## kovisanyi (2012 Június 29)

Üdv!
Kíváncsian várom,hogy mi lesz a téma.


----------



## koboln (2012 Június 29)

Micsoda ötlet!! Nekem nem jutott eszembe, köszi, hogy felhívtad rá a figyelmem, hogy könnyítsem meg a munkám jövőre.


----------



## piros55 (2012 Július 1)

://:*Húh, de meleg van !*


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

Bizony meleg!


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

2


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

3


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

4


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

öt


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

6


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

Nem túl eredeti, de tényleg meleg van.


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

8


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

kilenc


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

Tíz, tiszta víz.


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

11


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

12


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

Ezt nem írom le.


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

14


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

tizenöt


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

16


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

17


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

18


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

19


----------



## jozzzsó (2012 Július 1)

Huhh


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

Végre kezdek képbe kerülni!


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

a


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

b


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

c


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

d


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

e


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

f


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

g


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

h


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

i


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

k


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

l


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

m


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

n


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

o


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

p


----------



## Ragzse (2012 Július 1)

q


----------



## Mani14 (2012 Július 2)

A boldogság gyakran egy olyan ajtón szökik be életünkbe, melyről nem is gondoltuk, hogy nyitva maradt.


----------



## Mani14 (2012 Július 2)

Csak egyetlen igazi titok van, és ez a titok az ember, aki szeret.


----------



## Mani14 (2012 Július 2)

Az öröm mindig segít rajtunk, akkor is, ha teljes a sötétség; mert a sötétséget elűzi a fény.


----------



## Mani14 (2012 Július 2)

Ha türelmetlen vagy, mindig elrontod az örömödet. Ha valamit szeretnél, legyen öröm a várakozás is. (...) Semmi sem történik előbb, mint ahogy eljön az ideje.


----------



## Mani14 (2012 Július 2)

Minden talajban megterem valamiféle virág. Minden napnak van valamilyen öröme. Neveld rá a szemedet, hogy meglássa azt.kiss


----------



## Mani14 (2012 Július 2)

Bármilyen tánc során, amelynek örömmel átadjuk magunkat, agyunk elveszti a kontrollt, és testünket a szívünk irányítja tovább.


----------



## Mani14 (2012 Július 2)

Élvezd minden pillanat örömét, hogy később meg ne bánd, és ne érezd úgy, hogy elfecsérelted az ifjúságodat.


----------



## Mani14 (2012 Július 2)

Sok oka van az embernek az örömre a győzelem nélkül is.


----------



## santakati1979 (2012 Július 3)

Kössz...Nagyon hasyóznos


----------



## santakati1979 (2012 Július 3)




----------



## ypsilon (2012 Július 4)

sajnos nincs


----------



## ypsilon (2012 Július 4)

köszi


----------



## ypsilon (2012 Július 4)

Kedves Kapgi!
Köszönöm!


----------



## ypsilon (2012 Július 4)

Én is szívesen venném!
Köszi


----------



## Pilke (2012 Július 5)

:d


----------



## Pilke (2012 Július 5)

sálálá


----------



## Pilke (2012 Július 5)

lálálá


----------



## Pilke (2012 Július 5)

lálá


----------



## Pilke (2012 Július 5)

lá


----------



## Pilke (2012 Július 5)

sállálááááá


----------



## Pilke (2012 Július 5)

láláááááá


----------



## Pilke (2012 Július 5)

lál


----------



## Pilke (2012 Július 5)

sáláál


----------



## Pilke (2012 Július 5)

tráláláá


----------



## Pilke (2012 Július 5)

yuhu


----------



## Pilke (2012 Július 5)

trálá


----------



## Pilke (2012 Július 5)

wuhu


----------



## Pilke (2012 Július 5)

trala


----------



## Pilke (2012 Július 5)

yuppppiiiii


----------



## Pilke (2012 Július 5)

:d


----------



## hanancsa (2012 Július 5)

sziasztok!
Kellemes estét!


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 5)

sziasztok,mindenkinek estét kívánok.


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Július 5)

20 hozzászólás?


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Július 5)

?


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Július 5)

:34: ://:


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Július 5)

1


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Július 5)

2


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Július 5)

3


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Július 5)

helló


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Július 5)

4


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Július 5)

:444:


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Július 5)

5


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Július 5)

hahó!!!!


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Július 5)

6


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Július 5)

helló!!!!!!!


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Július 5)

7


----------



## _nora_ (2012 Július 5)

20!!!!!!


----------



## SCsaba71 (2012 Július 6)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## v.judit7 (2012 Július 6)

Ki dönti el, hogy melyik hozzászólás értelmes? Mert mindenki másképp gondolkodik.


----------



## v.judit7 (2012 Július 6)

Szép napot mindenkinek. Tegnap a nagy hőségben, a konyhában 38,5 Celsius fok volt. Gondoltam egy nagyot és merészet, kenyeret sütöttem. Nem egyet, hanem kettőt. Finomra sikeredett.


----------



## tüncse (2012 Július 6)

Addig hajtsd a fát, míg vessző.


----------



## tüncse (2012 Július 6)

Előbb járjon az eszed, utána a nyelved.


----------



## tüncse (2012 Július 6)

Mindenki maga tudja, hol szorít a cipő.


----------



## tüncse (2012 Július 6)

Aki dolgozik, az nem ér rá pénzt keresni.


----------



## tüncse (2012 Július 6)

Amilyen az adjonisten, olyan a fogadjisten.


----------



## tüncse (2012 Július 6)

Ajándék lónak ne nézd a fogát.


----------



## tüncse (2012 Július 6)

Sok beszédnek sok az alja.


----------



## tüncse (2012 Július 6)

Csalánba nem üt a ménkű/mennykő.


----------



## tüncse (2012 Július 6)

Ember tervez, Isten végez.


----------



## tüncse (2012 Július 6)

Evés közben jön meg az étvágy.


----------



## tüncse (2012 Július 6)

A falnak is füle van.


----------



## tüncse (2012 Július 6)

Jobb félni, mint megijedni.


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

kémiai elemek: felfedezés éve:

H : hidrogén 1766


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

He : hélium 1895


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

Li : lítium 1817


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

Be :berillium 1798


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

B : bór 1808


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

C : szén Ókor


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

N : nitrogén 1772


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

O : oxigén 1774


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

F : fluor 1886


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

Ne : neon 1898


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

Na : nátrium 1807


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

Mg : magnézium 1808 ; 1830


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

Al : alumínium 1825 ; 1827


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

Si : szilícium 1824


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

P : foszfor 1669


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

S : kén ókor


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

Cl : klór 1774


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

Ar : argon 1894


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

K : kálium 1807


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

Ca : kalcium 1808


----------



## Bati1 (2012 Július 6)

Jó éjt


----------



## Nora-bora (2012 Július 6)

Lv : Livermorium 2000


----------



## momesz (2012 Július 7)

Sziasztok!
Ez az első hozzászólásom :..: Még totál káosz, egyáltalán nem látom át a dolgokat de igyekszem


----------



## kisbuszos (2012 Július 7)

Szia. Ne aggódj. Szerintem napról-napra egyre jobban, és jobban megy majd minden.


----------



## kisbuszos (2012 Július 7)

Én is még kezdő vagyok.


----------



## CSODÁS (2012 Július 7)

Megfogod szeretni!!!!


----------



## CSODÁS (2012 Július 7)

Sép napot kivánok mindenkinek!:55::55::55:


----------



## medibear (2012 Július 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## medibear (2012 Július 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## arika 67 (2012 Július 8)

Sziasztok!
Beálltam a 20 hozzászólás gyűjtök körébe!


----------



## arika 67 (2012 Július 8)

Sziasztok!
Úgy érzem soha nem lesz meg a 20 hozzászólásom :S


----------



## andrea0926 (2012 Július 9)

A legjobb bosszú, ha jól vagyunk. Nekem pontosan ez a szándékom. (...) Nem volt könnyű túlélni a válást, de el kell felejtenem végre, mert a haraghoz és a fájdalomhoz való ragaszkodás nem vezet sehová.
Debbie Macomber


----------



## andrea0926 (2012 Július 9)

Michael félrelépése sok mindenre megtanított magammal kapcsolatban. Mindeddig nem gondoltam magamról, hogy valakit úgy istenigazából gyűlölni tudok. Most már tudom, hogy a haragom mélységes és határtalan tud lenni... de azt kívánom, bár ne tudnám.
Debbie Macomber


----------



## andrea0926 (2012 Július 9)

Micsoda őrültség azt várni, hogy újból belém szeressen! Hát van férfi a világon, aki ne riadna vissza a gyöngeségtől, hogy másodszor is megkérje ugyanazt a nőt?
Jane Austen


----------



## andrea0926 (2012 Július 9)

Minden házasságban vannak nehéz időszakok. A szülők halála, baleset, betegség, csalódások - az élet velejárói. A legtöbb, amit válságos helyzetben a társunkért tehetünk, hogy szeretjük őt. (...) A szavak ilyenkor nem sokat érnek, de az ölelés együttérzésünket és támogatásunkat fejezi ki. A válsághelyzetek különleges alkalmat kínálnak a szeretet kifejezésére. A gyengéd érintések emléke még azután is megmarad, hogy a mélyponton túljutottunk. De fájó emlék maradhat annak hiánya is.
Gary Chapman


----------



## andrea0926 (2012 Július 9)

A gyerek szeme mélyebben és tágabban, bizonyos értelemben igazabbul látja a világot, mint a felnőtté, mert a valóságot kiteljesíti, megtoldja az álommal; az álom szót nem üres ábránd, menekülés értelemben véve, hanem mint a teljesség és tisztaság igényét, vágyát, lehetőségét
Alain Fournier


----------



## andrea0926 (2012 Július 9)

Gyűjtöm én is a 20 hozzászólást!
Sok sikert mindenkinek


----------



## julesf (2012 Július 9)

Ki tudja hányadiknál járok, ha én nem?


----------



## julesf (2012 Július 9)

Ah már sejtem hogyan lehet követni, múltkor feladtam ezt a küzdelmet...


----------



## julesf (2012 Július 9)

A hetedik te magad légy, így hosszú lesz, valamit ki kell találjak


----------



## julesf (2012 Július 9)

Na jó, fantáziatlanságom szülötte: Gyűjtöm én is a 20 hozzászólást!
Sok sikert mindenkinek


----------



## julesf (2012 Július 9)

miért léptet ki a fórum pár perc után?


----------



## julesf (2012 Július 9)

No talán meg lesz a fele a mai napon hurrá


----------



## julesf (2012 Július 9)

Most is kidobott vajon? pedig eszembe jutott... mit is kellene megnézni


----------



## julesf (2012 Július 9)

Nem, ez sikerült, lehet gyorsabban megy mint gondoltam


----------



## julesf (2012 Július 9)

*Marty Pilletti egy kedves, de gátlásos hentes, aki harmincon túl még mindig az édesanyjával él New York Bronx negyedében*


----------



## julesf (2012 Július 9)

John Masters regényének fedolgozásában egy angol-indiai nő a hazája iránti szeretete


----------



## julesf (2012 Július 9)

a másolás beválik talán


----------



## julesf (2012 Július 9)

Elsöprő hatású film,minden benne van aminek kell és a helyén.A hangulata egyedülállóan


----------



## julesf (2012 Július 9)

A nép - Antoniusszal az élen - Caesar megkoronázására készült.


----------



## julesf (2012 Július 9)

Eszmefuttatásának központi figurája a középkori értelmiségi, akit nem a Le Gofftól ismert történeti szociológia módszerével, hanem diskurzusok elemzése révén közelít meg. Alain de Libera az 1277-es elítélő határozatok szövege alapján mutat rá


----------



## julesf (2012 Július 9)

A társadalmi elvárásoknak és egy illuzórikus arisztokrata bálványnak való megfelelni akarás számos főúri család krónikáját baljóslatú szerencsétlenséggel terhelte meg, amit ravaszság, az


----------



## julesf (2012 Július 9)

a Nagy Bummal kezdődik Doctorow regénye, s miközben újra és újra visszatér a létezés eredendő titkának kérdéséhez


----------



## julesf (2012 Július 9)

a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]úgy láttam gyakran, nagy dolgokat érni fel ésszel[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif] [/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]könnyű. ami nehéz: érteni a kicsinyest.[/FONT]


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Mert végre olyan ember [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] került a konzuli székbe,[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] aki bizony a legjobban[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] megérdemli azt.[/FONT]


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ezt én mondom,[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] és ha én mondom,[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] akkor az úgy is van,	[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] mert ki ismerhetné őt[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] nálamnál jobban.[/FONT]


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Ki tudhatná[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] nálamnál jobban,[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] hogy ő bizony[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] győzelemre született,[/FONT]


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]és már kicsi korában[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] csakis a fakard érdekelte,[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] később aztán csak a vas,[/FONT]


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]melyet olyan hévvel forgatott,[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] mint senki más.[/FONT]


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]S védte Rómát bárki ellen,[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] oroszlán módjára harcolva, [/FONT]


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]s szerzett megannyi csatában[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] dicső sebet, és[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] dicső hírnevet.[/FONT]


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]S lám, Róma polgárai[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] is értékelik ezt,[/FONT]


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]s kimutatva [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] nem múló szeretetüket,[/FONT]


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]egyhangúlag választották meg[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] a konzuli székbe[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] Róma hősét,[/FONT]


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]s így Róma hőse most már[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] Róma királya lett,[/FONT]


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]az én drága,[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] isteni, hős fiam, férfim,[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] uram, borjam, magzatom,[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] szeretőm, ékszerem,[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] csillagom, mindenem.[/FONT]


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Bocsánat.[/FONT]


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Urak, íme Róma új konzulja[/FONT]


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Marcius Coriolanus![/FONT]


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

köszi


----------



## avuet (2012 Július 9)

korijolánusz


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

Sziasztok!
Örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

Mórickát dorgálja az apukája:
- Kisfiam, pont úgy eszel, mint a malacok! Igen, pont olyan vagy mint egy malac! Tudod egyáltalán mi az a malac?
- Igen, papa! A malac egy nagy disznónak a gyereke!


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

Ki az abszolút bátor?
- Aki tök részegen, éjjel 4-kor hazaérve a kezében seprűt tartó, tomboló feleségét megpillantva azt meri kérdezni, hogy:
- Takarítani fogsz, vagy csak elrepülsz valahová?


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

Miről lehet felismerni a repülő nyulat?
- ???
- Sast visz a hátán.


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

A vasúti fülke ajtaját felnyitja egy városi úr. Bent nyolc székely néz föl egyszerre.
- Van itt ülőhely?
- Van.
- Hol? - néz körül az úr.
- Itt, alattunk.​


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

Az öreg székely a városi rokonoktól dobozos sört kap ajándékba. Előveszi a bicskáját, körbevágja a dobozt és megissza a sört. Mondja neki a rokon:
- Nem úgy kell azt bátyám! 
Majd megmutatja egy másik dobozon, hogy kell felbontani.
- Úgy is lehet, akinek nincs bicskája!​


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

Korholja keményen az édesanya a fiát:
- Áron, miért van az, hogy te nem akarsz meghallani semmit? Akármit is mondok neked, egyik füleden be, a másikon tüstént ki...
- De édesanyám! - mentegetőzik a gyerek. - Hát tehetek én arról, hogy két fülem van?​


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

Vacsoránál ül a székely család, de a kis Áron igencsak helytelenkedik. Apja többször rászól:
- Áron, ne helytelenkedj!
De Áron továbbra sem fogd szót, végül az öreg elunja, s egy nyaklevest akar lehúzni a fiának. ám a kis Áron lehajol, s a pofon az asszonyt találja. Mire az apa nyugodtan:
- Ott es jó helyt van!​


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

"Ha mindenáron meg akarjátok ölni egymást az öcséddel, kint csináljátok. Most takarítottam fel."​


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

- Mik a legbizonytalanabb állatok?
- A mitévö legyek.​


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

Mi az? Piros és nagyon lassan folyik?
- Csigavér.​


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

Két székely támaszkodik a karóján, birkákat legeltetnek. Egyszer megszólal az egyik: 
- Mit csinál kend? 
- Gondolkodom. 
- És hol van a birkanyája? 
- Azon gondolkodom... ​


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

Elkapnak a rendőrök egy betörőt, amint az éjszaka közepén nagy zsákkal jön ki egy kis üzletből. Kérdezik tőle:
- Miért pont ezt az üzletet rabolta ki?
- Ez volt a legközelebb. Tudják, nem akartam sokáig őrizetlenül hagyni a lakásomat.


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

Egy símaszkos férfi lép be a bank épületébe fegyverrel a kezében. Nagy sikongatások közepette odamegy az ablaknál álló dolgozóhoz és átad neki egy listát. A dolgozó nézi majd visszadja és így szól:
- Elnézést uram, de két liter tejet, fél kiló kenyeret és 15 deka parizert a szemben lévő vegyesboltban lehet kapni!


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

Az öregasszony elkíséri orvoshoz az öregembert, mert az rosszul hall.
A vizsgálat végén az orvos azt mondja :
- Uram, szükség lesz széklet- és vizeletmintára.
Az öreg odafordul az asszonyhoz:
- Mit mond?
- Azt, hogy add oda a gatyádat!


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

Nyuszika észreveszi a medvét az erdőben, aki részegen-, négykézláb kúszik hazafelé.
Azt gondolja magában: "Na medve most jól visszakapod, hogy mindig szivattál!" Odalép, és jól elagyabugyálja.
Másnap a medve kéken-zölden meséli sérelmeit az erdei tanács előtt:
"Én csak arra emlékszek, hogy hazafelé t ápászkodom, és odaugrott valami aminek két hosszú valami volt a fején és össze-vissza vert."
Nyuszika csöndben lesimítja a fülét, és odaszól a mellette levő csigának: "szorul a hurok csiga.., szorul a hurok.."


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

A cigánynál vagyonosodási vizsgálatot tart az APEH. - Te cigány, honnan van ez a nagy ház, hisz a bevallásod alapján segélyből él az egész családod és a rokonság is? - Hááá kezit csókolom, kifogtam az árányhalat! - És mi erre a bizonyíték? - Háá ott a ház, nem?


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

Hogy nevezik, amikor valakiért tűzbe teszed a kezed? 
- ???
- Értesülés.


----------



## csendeskata (2012 Július 10)

A rendőrt nyaggatja a felesége, hogy neki kell egy krokodilbőr papucs. A rendőrök elmennek Afrikába, veszettül lövik a krokodilokat, aztán ezt mondja az egyik: 
- Még egyet lelövünk, ha nincs rajta papucs, akkor hazamegyünk!


----------



## zulmanjin (2012 Július 10)

Hat ez halali


----------



## zulmanjin (2012 Július 10)

csendeskata írta:


> Nyuszika észreveszi a medvét az erdőben, aki részegen-, négykézláb kúszik hazafelé.
> Azt gondolja magában: "Na medve most jól visszakapod, hogy mindig szivattál!" Odalép, és jól elagyabugyálja.
> Másnap a medve kéken-zölden meséli sérelmeit az erdei tanács előtt:
> "Én csak arra emlékszek, hogy hazafelé t ápászkodom, és odaugrott valami aminek két hosszú valami volt a fején és össze-vissza vert."
> Nyuszika csöndben lesimítja a fülét, és odaszól a mellette levő csigának: "szorul a hurok csiga.., szorul a hurok.."



 Igy nem lehet dolgozni keremszepen....


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 10)

Köszönjük szépen. Timi


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 10)

Új vagyok. A letöltések bizonyos számú hozzászólások után lehetségesek? Előre is köszönöm a segitséget. Timi


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 10)

Kedves Csipkebogyó!
Nagyon örültem a tanácsodnak.  Látom, hogy nagyon sok emberen szoktál segiteni. Biztosan fognak rajtam is segiteni. KÖSZÖNÖM Timi


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 10)

Gyermekeim sokat tanulnak belőle. Timi


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 10)

Én is szeretem a LEXI-t. Elsös lesz a nagyfiam, vele használjuk. Timi


----------



## piros55 (2012 Július 10)

*Hello !*


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 10)

Gilice70 írta:


> Mindkét Lexi könyv a kedvencem és nagyon hasznosak!!!


 
MI IS SOKAT HASZNÁLJUK. Timi


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 10)

Logico vagy a LÜK játék a jobb? Timi


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 10)

8888?


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 10)

umárku írta:


> Nekem ezek vannak meg, netről, nem saját scan:
> 
> LogicoPiccolo - összeadás-kivonás 100-ig
> LogicoPiccolo - kivonás 20-as számkörben
> ...



Biztosan tanulunk belőle. Timi


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 10)

umárku írta:


> Hátha ezeknek is hasznát veszitek
> 
> Ezek vannak meg:
> - Beteg vagyok
> ...



jó dolgok vannak benne. timi


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 10)

:d 66666


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 10)

999


----------



## MaryKate86 (2012 Július 10)

Sziasztok!

Még új vagyok, de ahogy hirtelen körülnéztem, máris sok érdekes dolgot találtam!
Köszönöm nektek!
Szép estét!


----------



## krisz0201 (2012 Július 11)

Köszönöm!!Nagyon sok érdekes dolog van itt!!! Szép napot!!!!


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 11)

999


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 11)

zz9


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 11)

nagyon hasznos játék
timi


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 11)

eerr:razz:


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 11)

9ffiiii


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 11)

itt vagyok


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 11)

megérkeztem


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 11)

jól vagyok


----------



## czilikné timi (2012 Július 11)

meg van a 210


----------



## santakati1979 (2012 Július 12)

Sajnos még vannak ilyen óvónénik aki csak a fizetés miatt járnak be az oviba.


----------



## santakati1979 (2012 Július 12)

Ez nagyon jó.....


----------



## santakati1979 (2012 Július 12)

Sziasztok. Én még nagyon friss vagyok a forumon, és probálom összegyüjteni a 20 üzenetet mert ha jol értettem annyi szükséges a letöltésekhez.


----------



## santakati1979 (2012 Július 12)

kiss


----------



## santakati1979 (2012 Július 12)

6666


----------



## santakati1979 (2012 Július 12)

Ha van valakinek Testnevelésből napi terve kérem küldjön nekem. Előre is köszi!!!


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

Sziasztok! Megérkeztem


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

1


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

2


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

3


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

4


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

5


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

6


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

7


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

8


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

9


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

10


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

A mosoly az a görbe, ami mindent kiegyenesít


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

Vagy nem?


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

De igen, mert tegnap működött


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

És nagyon jól ment...


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

Mint mindig


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

Szóval.... a hétvégén majd felmegyünk a hegyekbe


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

Mert érzem mindenféle gond van most a fejemben


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

19


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

20:dddd


----------



## Gergely80 (2012 Július 12)

Köszi, nézelődök tovább


----------



## Zsanna79 (2012 Július 12)

hello


----------



## Zsanna79 (2012 Július 12)

kell


----------



## Zsanna79 (2012 Július 12)

2 még


----------



## Zsanna79 (2012 Július 12)

3 pár


----------



## Zsanna79 (2012 Július 12)

hozzá-


----------



## Zsanna79 (2012 Július 12)

szólás


----------



## Zsanna79 (2012 Július 12)

bár


----------



## Zsanna79 (2012 Július 12)

tudnám


----------



## Zsanna79 (2012 Július 12)

mennyinél


----------



## Zsanna79 (2012 Július 12)

tartok


----------



## Zsanna79 (2012 Július 12)

vajon


----------



## Zsanna79 (2012 Július 12)

hol


----------



## Zsanna79 (2012 Július 12)

találom


----------



## hg1dmt (2012 Július 12)

Zsana79!

A profil oldaladon


----------



## Zsanna79 (2012 Július 13)

Na el vagyok veszve ezen az oldalon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zsanna79 (2012 Július 13)

Jaj köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Zsanna79 (2012 Július 13)

Már látom is!


----------



## valcsi26 (2012 Július 13)

miért nem tudok letölteni(


----------



## be01dö (2012 Július 15)

Mert még nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásod, üzeneted.


----------



## Tünde Nánási (2012 Július 15)

*köszönet*

köszönöm


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

1


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

2


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

3


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

4


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

5


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

6


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

7


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

8


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

9


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

10


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

11


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

12


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

13


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

14


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

15


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

16


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

17


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

18


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

19


----------



## manyika2 (2012 Július 15)

20


----------



## kutyisz (2012 Július 15)




----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)

Nagyon erdekes es hasznos dolgok. Koszonom)


----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)

köszönöm a feltöltött anyagokat...
Jó tanulást és sikeres vizsgázást mindenkinek!


----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)

Nagyon erdekes es hasznos dolgok.


----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)

annyi erdekes es hasznos anyagot mar alig varom hogy reszletesebben elolvassam


----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)

:d


----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)

I


----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)

a 2008-as tetelek ervenyesek?


----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)

erdekes dolgok


----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)

nagyon orulok ennek a hasznos oldalnak


----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)

köszönöm a feltöltött anyagokat...


----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)

sok jo otlet


----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)

:d


----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)




----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)




----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)




----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)




----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)




----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)




----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)

:d


----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)




----------



## Fules48 (2012 Július 15)




----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

még egyszer


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

hmmm


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

megint én


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

még 16-szor


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

túl gyors vagyok?


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

még 14...


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

sok az a 20 mp....


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

még egy


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

meg még egy


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

meg még 10


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

már csak 9


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

8


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

7


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

6


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

5


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

4


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

3


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

2


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

1


----------



## Éva Slenker (2012 Július 16)

meg egy ráadás, mert biztos, ami biztos...


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

20


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

19


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

18


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

17


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

16


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

15


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

14


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

13


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

12


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

11


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

Szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

9


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

8


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

7


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

6


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

5


----------



## piros55 (2012 Július 16)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

4


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

3


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

2


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

1


----------



## szece77 (2012 Július 16)

befejeztem a számolgatást, bocsi..


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

20


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

19


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

18


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

17


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

16


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

15 :d


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

14


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

13


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

12


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

11


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

10 :d


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

9


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

8


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

7


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

6


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

5


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

4


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

3


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

2


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

1


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Július 18)

0


----------



## kisspaál (2012 Július 18)

Köszönet..


----------



## pigmeus1 (2012 Július 18)

ma regiztem és nem tudom le szedni a zenéket azt írja hogy nem vagyok jogosult mit kell csinálni hogy az legyek köszi


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

helló


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

19


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

18


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

17


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

16


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

15


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

14


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

13


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

12


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

11


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

10


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

9


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

8


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

7


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

6


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

5


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

4


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

3


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

2


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

1


----------



## nica13 (2012 Július 18)

0!!! kiss Köszi!


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

1 
:d


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

2 :d


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

3 :d


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

4 :d


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

5 :d


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

6 :d


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

7 :d


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

8 :d


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

9 :d


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

Megvan a fele


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

11 :d


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

12 :d


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

13 :d


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

14 :d


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

15 :d


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

még 5


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

17 :d


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

18


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

19


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

és az utolsó


----------



## Mazsiii9 (2012 Július 19)

Köszönöm!


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

Folyik itt valami érdemi csevej is?


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

Vagy csak számolunk?


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

Akkor számoljunk:


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

8


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

9


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

10


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

11


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

12


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

13


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

14


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

15:d


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

16


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

17 remélem:..:


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

18\\m/


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

19:mrgreen:


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

20:lol:


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

legyen még


----------



## moonpixie (2012 Július 19)

egy:ugras:


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

aki másnak vermet ás, maga esik bele


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

több nap, mint kolbász


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

jobb ma egy veréb,mint holnap egy túzok


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

olcsó húsnak híg a leve


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

mindenütt jó, de legjobb otthon


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

tiszta udvar,rendes ház


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

a szeretet soha el nem fogy


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

ajándék lónak ne nézd a fogát


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

addig jár a korsó a kútra, amíg el nem törik


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

ki korán kel, aranyat lel


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

nem mind arany, ami fénylik


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

új seprő jól seper


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

nézd meg az anyját, vedd el a lányát


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

öreg asszony nem vén asszony


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

ravasz,mint a róka


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

ritka, mint a fehér holló


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

áll,mint szamár a hegyen


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

eltűnik, mint szürke szamár a ködben


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

madarat tolláról, embert barátjáról


----------



## erzsike1951 (2012 Július 19)

a hazug embert hamarabb utolérik, mint a sánta kutyát


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

hi


----------



## macskamico (2012 Július 20)

1


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

köszönöm


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

ki korán kel aranyat lel


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

A jó bornak is kell cégér


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Aki másnak vermet ás maga esik bele


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Légy jó mindhalálig


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Ha megdobnak kővel dobd vissza kenyérrel


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Úgy áll a munkához, hogy más is hozzáférjen.


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Lenni vagy nem lenni ez itt a kérdés?


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Az idő pénz.


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Ne félj önmagad lenni!


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Szeretni bolondulásig


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Segíts magadon az isten is megsegít!


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Gondolkozz mielőtt beszélsz!


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Várj míg felkel majd a nap!


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Holtomiglan holtodiglan.


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Mindenkinek arra van ideje, amire szeretné.


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Szeresd felebarátodat!


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Soha ne mond, hogy soha!


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Addig jár a korsó a kútra, míg el nem törik.


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Boldogok a szegények, mert övék a mennyek országa.


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

A pénz nem boldogít.


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Ne szólj szám, nem fáj fejem.


----------



## szormi (2012 Július 20)

Anya csak egy van.


----------



## pisze_kika (2012 Július 20)

Ez nekem egy nagyon hasznos infó. Köszönöm!


----------



## pisze_kika (2012 Július 20)

Vinky19 írta:


> A regisztrálástól számítva 2 napnak el kell telnie, és még 20 értelmes hozzászólásnak is kell lenni.​



Ez nekem egy nagyon hasznos infó. Köszönöm!


----------



## pisze_kika (2012 Július 20)

Hogy tudok képet tenni a nevem mellé?


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Kétféle titok van: Az, amelyik túl unalmas ahhoz, hogy tovább adjuk, és az, amelyik túl érdekes ahhoz, hogy magunkban tartsuk!


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

az életet kapod, a forgatókönyvet írod a sors meg rendez


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Aki angyalt keres és csak a szárnyakra figyel, könnyen libát vihet haza.


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

A számítógépes bitek biztosan nem nőneműek. Nincs olyan állapotuk, hogy "talán".


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Engemet a pénz egyáltalán nem izgat! Nyugtat!


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Sokkal jobban szeretném a reggeleket,ha később kezdődnének!


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Az alkohol öl, butít és gyomorba dönt.


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Kevés, mint szennylapokban a jóindulat!


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Ne tégy olyat másokkal, amit magadnak nem kívánsz - ez persze a mazochistákra nem vonatkozik!


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Ha a szerelem vak, akkor ne mond már, hogy szerelem első látásra!


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Nem vagyok türelmetlen, csak utálok várni!


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Egy hangya elbírja a testsúlya ötvenszeresét, tehát 10 gramm hangyát elküldhetünk egy sörért!


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Ha valaki ok nélkül kezd el utálni, adj okot neki!


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Kezdd jól a reggelt, aludj vissza!


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Rájöttem, hogy mért vigyorog a kertitörpénk. Mert csiklandozza a seggét a fűszál


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Nem vagyok kövér, csak divatosan duzzadt!


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Mit számolnak a bárányok, ha nem tudnak elaludni?


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Sosem maradtam le. Te rohansz mindig előre.


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Az árnyék az az óramutató, aminek a nap a fogaskereke.


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Minden bajom van, bajnok vagyok!


----------



## szilva12 (2012 Július 20)

Az információ rólunk manapság olyan gyorsan terjed, hogy hamarabb hallunk meg valamit, mint ahogy megtennénk azt.


----------



## Apolci (2012 Július 20)

Szia,
teljesen új vagyok, csak írok egy pár szót!


----------



## Apolci (2012 Július 20)

Én is így érzek!


----------



## Apolci (2012 Július 20)

Hurrá hétvége!


----------



## Apolci (2012 Július 20)

ez nagyon fárasztó


----------



## Apolci (2012 Július 20)

félelmetesen hangzik..


----------



## Apolci (2012 Július 20)

vagy beteg


----------



## Apolci (2012 Július 20)

érthető!


----------



## Apolci (2012 Július 20)

a csillagokat természetesen..


----------



## Apolci (2012 Július 20)

ezzel én is így vagyok


----------



## Apolci (2012 Július 20)

üzi csak


----------



## Apolci (2012 Július 20)

nem megy ez?


----------



## Apolci (2012 Július 20)

milyen igaz..


----------



## Apolci (2012 Július 20)

uncsi


----------



## Apolci (2012 Július 20)

már haladok


----------



## Apolci (2012 Július 20)

ez már hányadik is?


----------



## Apolci (2012 Július 20)

juhé


----------



## Apolci (2012 Július 20)

ez a vége


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

Remek ötlet!


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

Így szépen...


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

lassan,


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

össze szedem


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

a szükséges


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

20


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

hozzászólást!


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

Köszönet


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

az


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

ötletért!


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

Hányadik lehet ez?


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

Ez a 12.


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

13 (szeretem)


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

14


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

15


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

16


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

17


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

18


----------



## ekkir (2012 Július 20)

André Kertész a legnagyobb!


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

19 hehehe


----------



## NSamu (2012 Július 20)

20 tüptürüpp!


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

Udvozletem!


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

Uj vagyok itt...


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

Kik szoktak idejarni?


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

Vagy ez a topic csak azert van, hogy 20 hozzaszolas osszegyuljon?


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

Akkor ez lesz az otodik...\\m/


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

Azt hiszem egyedul vagyok... senki sem valaszol...


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

Nem baj, akkor elszorakoztatom magamat...


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

Bar azt hiszem a magamba beszelgetesnel az olvasas ertelmesebb elfoglaltsag lenne...


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

A kilenc az egyik kedvenc szamom.


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

Oszthato harommal, onmagaval es eggyel is...


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

Ez akkor is igaz, ha forditva olvasom...


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

Akkor a matematikat kimeritettem, johet valami mas...


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

Illetve...


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

A 13 a kedvenc szamom (forditott babona)


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

pentek 13-an erettsegiztem


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

na nem iden sajnos...


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

tobb min 20 eve


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

es 13-dik voltam a nevsorban is...


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

es egy egesz rakas mas vizsgam is volt 13-an


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

Tobbek kozott matematika...
Ugyhogy most elkoszonok, ugyanis nem szeretek magamban beszelgetni. Jo volt veletek! Udvozletem!


----------



## gttrmth (2012 Július 20)

kiss


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 20)

beköszönök


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 20)

bár 2009-ben rengisztráltam


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 20)

és azóta olvasom a fórumot, furcsa mód még nem sikerült egyetlen hozzászólást sem gyártanom


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 20)

gyatrán feltörő bánatom


----------



## rendetlen (2012 Július 20)

elillan, ha végre a letöltéseket láthatom.


----------



## Nanokereszt (2012 Július 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## CSODÁS (2012 Július 21)

Szép hétvégét kivánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Little Gem 324 (2012 Július 22)

jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## Little Gem 324 (2012 Július 22)




----------



## Little Gem 324 (2012 Július 22)

már feltettem a kaját főni.


----------



## Little Gem 324 (2012 Július 22)

remélem tudok ma pihenni, mert holnap korai munka kezdés lesz


----------



## Little Gem 324 (2012 Július 22)

4-re megyek


----------



## Little Gem 324 (2012 Július 22)

horgolni is szeretnék. alig várom, hogy befejezzem a terítőt. biztos szép lesz készen


----------



## Little Gem 324 (2012 Július 22)

nem tudok mit írni


----------



## Little Gem 324 (2012 Július 22)

:00:


----------



## Little Gem 324 (2012 Július 22)

:444:


----------



## Little Gem 324 (2012 Július 22)

:0:


----------



## Little Gem 324 (2012 Július 22)

:11:


----------



## Little Gem 324 (2012 Július 22)

kiss


----------



## Little Gem 324 (2012 Július 22)




----------



## Little Gem 324 (2012 Július 22)




----------



## Little Gem 324 (2012 Július 22)

:88:


----------



## Little Gem 324 (2012 Július 22)

:55:


----------



## kollga (2012 Július 22)




----------



## kollga (2012 Július 22)

Jó estét Melitta!


----------



## piros55 (2012 Július 23)

*Jó reggelt Mindenkinek !*


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Mert nincs 20 hozzászólásod....


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Neked is mosolygósat...


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Én is elkezdek írogatni...


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Már csak 18 kell!


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Eszem egy kis túrógombócot és folytatom...


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Már csak 16.


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Neeem, már csak 14 és használhatom az oldalt! Yippi


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Lassan, de biztosan összejön


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Hogy ennek mennyire nincs értelme


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Már csak 11


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Hello mindenkinek!


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Nagyon fúj a szél, de meleg van


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Szerdán megyek Balcsira, remélem jó idő lesz


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Még 6


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Ti mit csináltok ma?


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Én várom, hogy meglegyen a 20


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Már csak 4 kell


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Csak összehozom valahogy...


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

És az utsó 2....


----------



## csokiszosz (2012 Július 23)

Thank you, good bye.


----------



## leeeannacska (2012 Július 26)

Sziasztok! uj vagyok az oldalon, de remelem gyumolcsozo kapcsolat ele nezunk  udvozlok mindenkit!


----------



## leeeannacska (2012 Július 26)

Hu, ez tenyleg igy megy?


----------



## leeeannacska (2012 Július 26)

Csak irogatnom kell?


----------



## leeeannacska (2012 Július 26)

20 hozzaszolas.. nagyon frappans )


----------



## leeeannacska (2012 Július 26)

Na ez nem is olyan nehez... mar vagy 10 topicot vegigneztem


----------



## leeeannacska (2012 Július 26)

na meg csak 7


----------



## leeeannacska (2012 Július 26)

eees az utolso hozzaszollas mellyel tagjava valok eme nagyszeru kozossegnek )


----------



## leeeannacska (2012 Július 26)

na meg egyet a biztonsag kedveert


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

meg 18??


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

Tabletről nagyon lassú


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

De ráérek...


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

lóg az eső lába


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

vajon mit fogok itt találni


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

ajánlották


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

ezt a honlapot.


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

már csak 10


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

Olyan sok...


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

Miért kell 20?


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

És utána


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

Még 48 óra?


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

Már csakmM


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

14 kell!!


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

Nem, csak 3!!!!


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

Mindjárt kész


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

męg 3, hogy


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

biztos jó legyen


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

Kész!!!!!


----------



## Ilumilu (2012 Július 27)

Remélem, elfogadják...


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)




----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

a m á s o d i k


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

345


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

456


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

567


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

nagyon sok az a 20 mp


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

tényleg nagyon sok


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

789


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

8910


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

91011


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)




----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d9


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

8


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:7


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

:?:?:?:?:?:?6


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

5


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

kisskisskisskiss4


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

visszaszámlálás 3


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

2


----------



## annyuska (2012 Július 27)

azthiszem 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 27)

Sziasztok,
nemrégiben bukkantam rátok és a rengeteg hasznos anyagra, amiket szeretnék mihamarabb megismerni. Egyelőre még nem teljesen világos, hogyan tölthetem le a csatolmányokat, de remélem, erre is hamarosan fény derül. Egyébként logopédia-tanulásban akadályozottak pedagógiája szakirányokat hallgatok.


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 27)

Valaki esetleg megírná, hogyan lehetnék én is állandó tag?


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

Az első


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

2


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

3


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

4


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

5


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

6


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

7


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

8


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

9


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

10


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

11


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

12


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

13


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

14


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

15


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

16


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

17


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

18


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

19


----------



## Gyöngyömbogaram (2012 Július 28)

20 huráááááá


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Köszönöm, igen, elolvastam, ezek szerint 48 óra alatt kellene 20 hozzászólást írnom bármilyen témában.


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Kedves mindenki,
általános iskola 2. és 3. osztályosainak keresek olvasástechnikai gyakorlatokat.
Lilapereszke


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Ezeken belül fixációt fejlesztő és látószögnövelő gyakorlatok lennének elsődlegesen.


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Amiket eddig találtam, első sorban inkább nagyobb gyerekeknek készültek, az ő szókincsükre épültek.


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Jelszelektálási gyakorlatokon belül esetleg valaki látott már letölthető, ún. nyomdahibás szavakat?
lilapereszke


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Hasonló jellegűek a "hibás neonreklámok"
Lilapereszle


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

A legegyszerűbbek talán a szópiramisok, de ezekből is csak egy-kettőt találtam.


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Nem diszlexia-terápia keretein belül szeretném használni, hanem az olvasástechnika fejlesztésére.


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Ugyancsak érdekelnének, következő lépésként az olvasási tempó növelésére irányuló feladatok.
Lilapereszke


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Nem nagyon ismerem a forgalomban lévő általános iskolás olvasókönyv-családokat, szívesen várok ötleteket.
Lilapereszke


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Kapcsolódva az előzőekhez, érdekelnének alsósokon kipróbált tanulásmódszertani gyakorlatok, feladatok, irodalom.


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Amikről tudok, inkább az idősebb korosztályt célozzák meg. 
Lilapereszke


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Ugyanakkor fontosnak gondolom, hogy már az egészen kicsik is, módszeresen felépítve, megismerjék a tanulási technikákat.


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Így, ha felsőbb osztályokba lépnek, talán nem lesz teljesen idegen számukra, bármely elvárt tananyag megtanulása.
Lilapereszke


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Mindennapi gyakorlati ötletekre gondolok, nem elméleti megalapozásra.


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Esetleg próbált már valaki hasonlókat?
Lilapereszke


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Akár írásos, grafikus, akár verbális technikák, gyakorlatok szóba jöhetnek.
lilaperszke


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Összefoglaló gyakorlatgyűjteménnyel eddig nem találkoztam.


----------



## lilapereszke (2012 Július 28)

Köszönöm annak/azoknak, akik elolvasták és reagálnak.
lilapereszke


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Július 28)

Szépet Mindenkinek !


----------



## ejani (2012 Július 28)

6


----------



## ejani (2012 Július 28)

7


----------



## ejani (2012 Július 28)

8


----------



## ejani (2012 Július 28)

9


----------



## ejani (2012 Július 28)

10


----------



## ejani (2012 Július 28)

11


----------



## ejani (2012 Július 28)

12


----------



## ejani (2012 Július 28)

13


----------



## ejani (2012 Július 28)

14


----------



## ejani (2012 Július 28)

15


----------



## ejani (2012 Július 28)

16


----------



## ejani (2012 Július 28)

17


----------



## ejani (2012 Július 28)

18


----------



## indigoh (2012 Július 29)

Sziasztok, még új vagyok itt.  Nagyon hasznosnak találom a fórumt, bár egy kicsit hiányolom a dumcsit. Ez inkább feltöltős-linkelős oldal?


----------



## Era31 (2012 Július 29)

Figyelni fogom!


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 29)

101


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 29)

111


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 29)

121


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 29)

131


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 29)

141


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 29)

151


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 29)

161


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 29)

171


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 29)

181


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 29)

191


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

No, akkor 1


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

és 2


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

most meg 3


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

legyen 4


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

hát 5


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

e'mmeg 6


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

heted 7


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

nekem 8


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

9


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

tíz


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

'zenegy


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

piszkos


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

péntek


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

szombat


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

fifteen


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

sexton


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

sjutton


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

arton


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

nitton


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

tjugo


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Július 30)

E!


----------



## SZEMi (2012 Július 30)

Jelen


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

itt jártam


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

hoztam egy szép verset


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

A jó- és rossz kedv


Egyszer volt, hol nem volt... volt a jó kedv. Találkozott a rossz kedvvel. Köszönt neki -szia, jó kedvet! De az gorombán visszaszólt -Mi a jó Neked benne? Mitől örülsz Te folyton? A nap olyan melegen süt, hogy az már borzasztó. A virágok meg csak ontják ezt a bódító illatot. Szinte beleszédülök. Minden fáj, minden rossz. -mondta keserűen. Jó kedv rá mosolygott. Egyáltalán nem bántotta a rossz és sértő hang. -figyelj csak rossz kedv. -húzódott közelebb...-hallgasd a madarakat. Egész nap csak repkednek. Etetik a kicsinyeiket, szállni tanítják Őket. A fák otthont adnak Nekik. S tisztítják a levegőt. Szívd be jó mélyen. Pezsegjen fel a véred tőle. A rossz, nem azért rossz, hogy még rosszabb legyen nekünk. Hanem, hogy meglássuk benne a jót. A virág igaz.. bódító és élénk színű. De ha a méhecske nem érzi meg messziről, vagy nem látja meg rikító fényét sosem talál rá. Virágpora az elenyészeté lesz. S úgy hal majd meg, hogy senkinek nem kellett. És a nap- nézett fel az égre- igaz, hogy melegen süt. De ha nem tenné, akkor meg fáznál. Igaz... fellehet öltözni, de mégiscsak jobb, ha sugarával simogat. Képzeld el, hogy többet nem kel fel. Milyen boldogtalan lenne ez a világ.
A rossz kedv, elgondolkodott. Miért is van neki mindig rossz kedve. Sose kérdezte még magától, s most sem tudta rá a választ. Talán mert csak a neve volt rossz kedv. Talán Ő is érezheti a napot, a virágot, láthatja a madarakat boldognak. S egyszeriben rájött, hogy hiszen Ő boldog... Maga mellé nézett... de jó kedvet már sehol nem látta. Viszont érezte... magában.


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

egy másik történet

*[FONT=&quot]A fehér kendő[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]A vonat lassan közeledett az állomás felé. Mindenki izgatottan várta, hogy hazaérkezhessen.

Feltűnt nekem egy fiatalember, aki idegesen tekintett ki az ablakon. Miután szóba elegyedtem vele, feltárult előttem szomorú élettörténete.

Fiatalon szülei ellen lázadva megszökött otthonról. Nem bírta a szülői ház légkörét. Új barátaival mindent kipróbált, amitől otthon óvták, intették.
Hamarosan börtönben találta magát, ahol nagyon megbánta addigi életét. 
Éppen ma szabadult. Nem volt hová mennie, ezért írt a szüleinek, hogy bocsássanak meg neki, és fogadják vissza a szülői házba. Azt is megírta, hogy megérti, ha nem tudnak neki megbocsátani. A délutáni vonattal fog érkezni.
Ha szülei készek visszafogadni, kössenek a kert végén lévő diófára egy fehér kendőt, amit ő a vonatról láthat, különben tovább utazik. Amikor a vonat a kanyarhoz közeledett, a fiún egyre nagyobb feszültség lett úrrá.
Arra kért, hogy nézzem meg, ott van-e a fán a megbocsátást jelentő kendő. A kanyarban feltűnt a vén diófa. Felkiáltottam a látványtól. A fa tele volt kendőkkel, sőt lepedőkkel, nehogy a fiú tovább utazzon. [/FONT]


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

*[FONT=&amp]Bruno Ferrero: A két jégtömb[/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&amp]Volt egyszer két jégtömb. A hosszú télen keletkeztek egy sziklás, bozóttal körbevett üregben, a hegyoldalt beborító erdő közepén. Makacs közönyösséggel méregették egymást. Viszonyuk meglehetősen hűvös volt. Néhány "jó Napot", egy-két "jó Estét". Semmi több. "Jégtörésről szó sem volt. Mind a ketten azt gondolták a másikról: - Igazán eljöhetne hozzám! De a jégtömbök egyedül nem tudnak elmozdulni a helyükről. Így nem történt semmi és a jégtömbök még jobban önmagukba zárkóztak. 
Az üregben lakott egy borz, aki egy nap így fakadt ki: 
- Milyen kár, hogy itt bent kell lennetek! Gyönyörűen süt a nap odakint! 
A két jégtömb feljajdult. Kiskoruk óta tudták, hogy a nap a legnagyobb veszélyt jelenti számukra. 
Meglepő módon azonban, most az egyik jégtömb azt kérdezte: - Milyen a nap? 
- Csodálatos... Maga az élet. - válaszolta zavartan a borz. 
- Csinálhatnál egy kis rést az odú tetején... Szeretném látni a napot! - mondta a másik. 
A borz nem várta meg, amíg megismétli. Fúrt egy kis lyukat a gyökerek közé és a nap meleg, enyhe fénye aranysugárként hatolt be az üregbe. 
Néhány hónappal később egyszer délben, ahogy a napfény felmelegítette a levegőt, az egyik jégtömb észrevette, hogy olvadni kezd és kis patakká változik. Másképpen érezte magát, nem volt már többé ugyanaz a jégtömb, ami eddig. A másik jégtömb is ugyanezt érezte. Pár nap múlva a jégtömbökből két kis folyócska kezdett csordogálni. Ki is folytak az üregből és nem messze onnan, csillogó kis tavat alkottak, amelyben az ég kékje tükröződött. 
A két jégtömb még érezte saját hidegségét, de ezzel együtt a törékenységét és a magányt. A közös aggodalmat és bizonytalanságot is. *Felfedezték, hogy keletkezésük egyforma és valójában szükségük van egymásra.* 
Jött két tengelice és egy pacsirta, hogy szomjukat oltsák. A rovarok ott zümmögtek a tó körül, egy puha, hosszú farkú mókus pedig megfürdött benne. 
És ebben a boldogságban ott tükröződött a két jégtömb, akik most szívet találtak maguknak. [/FONT] [FONT=&amp]Olykor elég egy [/FONT][FONT=&amp] Egy [/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]kedves szó[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]. Egy [/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]köszönés[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]. Egy [/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]simogatás[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]. Egy [/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]mosoly[/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]. Ilyen kevés dolog elég ahhoz, hogy *boldoggá tegyük azokat, akik körülöttünk élnek*. [/FONT] [FONT=&amp]Akkor hááát..., [/FONT]*[FONT=&amp]R A J T A ! [/FONT]*


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

"A szeretet az egyetlen



Kell egy tiszta vizű tó, egy óriási rét,

Ahol a gondolat nincs gúsba kötve, hol sárkányt fúj a szél

Kell egy sűrű lombú erdő, sok énekes madár

Ott rejtőzhetsz a bánatoddal hogy új erőt találj.



Kell egy égig érő hegycsúcs, kell mély szakadék

Ott értelmet kap minden perced, mely porrá hullna szét

Kell egy mindent rontó nagy vihar, egy őszinte világ

Ahol a csodákat mit elképzeltél együtt éljük át.



Kell egy hely az otthonod, egy asztal és egy szék

S az érzés mi halva volt a napban olvad szét

Kell egy ember is egy óriás s az együtt mondott szó

Hogy a szeretet az egyetlen mi neked is nekem is jó.



Ha a kérdésedre nincsen válasz nincsen felelet

Egyszerű, csak arra gondolj legyen szeretet

És az égből az angyalok úgy néznek majd reád

Megszületett prófétájuk az új emberkirály.



Ha a kérdésedre nincsen válasz nincsen felelet

Olyan egyszerű csak arra gondolj legyen szeretet.

Ha a kérdésedre nincsen válasz nincsen felelet

Olyan egyszerű csak arra gondolj legyen szeretet.

Ha a kérdésedre nincsen válasz nincsen felelet

Olyan egyszerű csak arra gondolj legyen, legyen, szeretet."


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

a vízhordó története

egy vízhordónak volt két nagy cserépedénye.annak a botnak egy-egy végén lógtak,amit a nyakában hordott.
Az egyik edényen volt egy repedés,míg a másik egy tökéletes edény volt,és mindig egy teljes adag vizet szállított.
A pataktól a házig tartó hosszú séta végén,a megrepedt edény csak félig volt vízzel.
Két teljes évig ez így ment,minden nap.-a vízhordozó már csak másfél edény vizet szállított vissza a házba.
Természetesen a tökéletes edény büszke volt a teljesítményére,hisz tökéletesen tette a dolgát,de a szegény törött cserép szégyellte,a tökéletlenségét,és nyomorultnak érezte magát,hogy csak fele annyit tudott teljesíteni.
A két év keserűség után,egyik nap megszólította a vízhordozót a pataknál.
-szégyellem magam,mert a víz szivárog egész úton hazafelé.
A vízhordozó így válaszolt a cserépnek:
- észrevetted,hogy a virágok az ösvényen csak a te oldaladon teremnek,s nem a másik cserép oldalán?
Ez azért van így,mert én mindig tudtam,a hibádról,és virágmagokat szórtam az ösvénynek erre az oldalára.
Te locsoltad őket,amíg visszasétáltunk.
Két éve leszedem ezeket a virágokat,hogy az asztalt díszítsem velük.
Ha nem lennél olyan,amilyen vagy,akkor ez a gyönyörűség nem ragyogná be a házamat.

Szeretnéd tudni mi ebből a tanulság?

Mindannyiunknak megvan a saját maga hibája.mi is mindannyian törött cserépedények vagyunk.de ezek a törések,és hibák,amik mindannyiunkban megvannak,teszik az életünket olyan érdekessé,és értékessé.
Csak el kell fogadnunk mindenkit olyannak amilyen,s a jót meglátni másokban.addig nem lehetsz boldog,amíg nem tanulsz meg önzetlenül szeretni,és amíg nem találod meg a helyed a világban


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

*Az idős ács* *Az idős ács egy szép napon úgy döntött, ideje nyugdíjba vonulni. Főnökének elmondta, hogy bár hiányozni fog a kereset, amit a munkájáért kapott, mégis otthagyja a házépítést, mert többre értékeli a szabadidőt, amit az évtizedek során szép nagyra nőtt családjával tölthet.
- Valahogy majd csak elleszek; mondta.* *A főnök nagyon sajnálta, hogy elveszíti legjobb ácsmesterét, s arra kérte őt, hogy utoljára segítsen felépíteni neki még egy házat.* *Az ácsmester ráállt, de nem telt el sok idő, és máris látni lehetett, hogy az utolsó házába a szívét már nem tette bele. Az elvégzett munka hanyag volt, a felhasznált anyagok minősége silány. Szomorú befejezése volt ez egy egyébként kiváló és elkötelezett ácsmester szakmai életének.
A ház átadására megjelent a főnök is, aki magával hozta a ház kulcsait, s azokat átadta az ácsmesternek.
- Ez a Te házad - mondta. - Ezt én adom ajándékba.*


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

*[FONT=&quot]VIHAR[/FONT]*​[FONT=&quot]Távol-Keleten az egyik városban óriási vihar kerekedett. A repülőteret sem kímélte meg. Az utasok, hogy ne ázzanak meg, futva közelítették meg a repülőteret. Mindenki helyet foglalt és türelemmel várták a felszállást. elhangzott a figyelmeztetés is, hogy állítsák egyenesbe a szék támláját és a mentőövet is kössék be. Minden ment a maga rendjén és várták az indulás idejét. Váratlanul feltűnt egy férfi, aki lóhalálában futott a gép felé. A zuhogó esőben egy felöltőt tartott a feje fölé. Az elkésett vendég energikusan dörömbölt a repülőgép ajtaján és bebocsátást kért. Az utaskísérő gesztikulálva magyarázta, hogy nem lehet, már késő. Erre a férfi még erősebben dörömbölt. Az utaskísérő újból intett neki, hogy nem lehet már kinyitni az ajtót.
A kétségbeesett férfi nem engedte lerázni magát. addig dörömbölt, amíg ajtót nyitottak neki. Az utaskísérő még segített is neki felszállni. Nagyot nézett, amikor meglátta, hogy a kitartó férfi nem más, mint a repülő pilótája.[/FONT]


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

szép történetek.......


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

*[FONT=&quot]Azt kérded ki az igazi, ki a valódi barát?
Az, akinek megérted minden kimondott és hang nélküli szavát.
Kinek szemébe nézve meglátod minden apró baját,
kit csendesen megvigasztalsz, ha könny borítja arcát,
ha ok nélkül bezárkózik, te átmászod hallgatása falát.
Kinek nem hagyod, hogy egyedül vívja kilátástalan harcát.
Kinek villanásnyi mosolya, apró kis öröme elűzi minden bánatod,
s köztetek nincs olyan, hogy alulmúlod őt, vagy túlszárnyalod.
Kinek látványa szívedet és lelkedet melengeti,
kivel jó a csend szavát hallgatni s együtt merengeni.
Kinek nem számít, mit vétesz, kis-e vagy nagy hibát,
kivel, ha beszélhetsz könnyebbé, válik ez a nehéz világ.
Az, az igazi barát, kit szeretsz, tisztelsz, csodálsz,
s ha választásra kerül sor, te szó nélkül mellé állsz.
Az a barát, kinek egy kedves szava többet ér,
a világ összes, minden kincsénél.
Az a barát, kinek öröme az örömöd, bánata a bánatod,
kinek barátságát minden körülmény közt vállalod.[/FONT]*


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

*[FONT=&quot]UTOLSÓ ÍTÉLET[/FONT]*​ 
[FONT=&quot]Amikor az öregasszony egy dolgos, de egyszerű élet végén meghalt, rögtön ott volt a hosszú sorban és nyugodtan haladt ő is a legfőbb Bíró felé. Amint a célhoz közeledett, egyre inkább tisztán hallotta az Úr szavait.
Az egyikhez így szólt: - segítségemre siettél, amikor az autósztrádán megsebesültem és bevittél egy kórházba, gyere be a Paradicsomba! 
Egy másiknak pedig ezt mondotta: - Te uzsora kamat nélkül kölcsönöztél egy szegény özvegynek, ezt is nekem tetted, gyere be Te is. 
A következőhöz pedig így szólt: Te több embert megoperáltál súlyos esetekben, így tulajdonképpen nekem segítettél, térj be te is a Mennybe.
Ez így ment hosszú időn át.
A szegény asszonyt elfogat a félelem. Amint hallotta a sok jótettet, akármennyire is gondolt vissza életére, nem jutott eszébe, hogy valami rendkívüli jót tett volna. Másokat is előre engedett és erősebben kezdett gondolkozni, de hiába, semmire sem emlékezett. Már éppen vissza akart fordulni, amikor egy angyal jóságosan mosolyogva, de nagyon határozottan visszatessékelte. Szíve a torkában dobogott, amikor megállta az Úr előtt. érezte, hogy Ő kedvesen rámosolyog.
- Te mindig kivasaltad az ingemet... Gyere be te is az Örökkévalóságba.

Néha nagyon nehéz elképzelni, mikor tettünk rendkívüli jót vagy mikor viselkedtünk közömbösen. 
A közömbösség a legnagyobb ellensége a Szeretetnek.[/FONT]


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

*Az idős ács* *Az idős ács egy szép napon úgy döntött, ideje nyugdíjba vonulni. Főnökének elmondta, hogy bár hiányozni fog a kereset, amit a munkájáért kapott, mégis otthagyja a házépítést, mert többre értékeli a szabadidőt, amit az évtizedek során szép nagyra nőtt családjával tölthet.
- Valahogy majd csak elleszek; mondta.* *A főnök nagyon sajnálta, hogy elveszíti legjobb ácsmesterét, s arra kérte őt, hogy utoljára segítsen felépíteni neki még egy házat.* *Az ácsmester ráállt, de nem telt el sok idő, és máris látni lehetett, hogy az utolsó házába a szívét már nem tette bele. Az elvégzett munka hanyag volt, a felhasznált anyagok minősége silány. Szomorú befejezése volt ez egy egyébként kiváló és elkötelezett ácsmester szakmai életének.
A ház átadására megjelent a főnök is, aki magával hozta a ház kulcsait, s azokat átadta az ácsmesternek.
- Ez a Te házad - mondta. - Ezt én adom ajándékba.* 
Az ácsmester meg volt döbbenve. Milyen kár... Ha tudta volna, hogy a saját házát építi, egészen másképp dolgozott volna. Így van ez mindnyájunkkal. Építgetjük életünket nap-nap után, de sokszor nem éppen a lehető legjobbat adjuk magunkból. És aztán jön a hidegzuhany, amikor rádöbbenünk, hogy nekünk kell majd laknunk abban a házban, amit magunknak építettünk. Ha újra kezdhetnénk, egészen más életet építenénk. Tehát nincs visszaút. Te is építőmester vagy. Te is nap, mint nap kalapácsot fogsz kezedbe, hogy szöget verj be a falba, léceket illesztesz egymáshoz, falakat húzol fel. Egyszer valaki úgy fogalmazott, hogy: "az élet egy csináld magad vállalkozás". Ahogy ma állsz a dolgokhoz, és ahogy ma döntesz, az szabja meg, hogy holnap hogyan élsz majd.
Építkezz okosan. *Ne feledd:* *Úgy szeress, mintha senki nem bántott volna meg!* *Úgy dolgozz, mintha nem lenne szükséged a pénzre!* *Úgy táncolj, mintha senki sem figyelne!*


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

[FONT=&quot]Húsvét előtt (Kincses Zoltán verse)

Boldogtalan ember, egy percre állítsd meg utad,
Fékezd tekinteted, mely messze távolba kutat,
Lassítsd le lépteid, és tárd ki kebledet,
És ölelj meg mindenkit, ki biztosan szeret,
Majd lépj tovább egy aprót, csupán egy rövidet,
S zárd szívedbe akkor minden ellenségedet.
Lehetsz te akár bűnös vagy bűntelen,
Rád is kisugárzik az isteni kegyelem,
Mert egykor egy férfi - a nevét ismered -,
Ezredévek előtt éretted szenvedett.
Felvitte keresztjét a hosszú Golgotán,
Könnyes szemekkel a világ hajnalán.
Megmászta mint Sziszüphosz a maga hegyét,
Míg a száraz fa feltörte kérges tenyerét,
A hátán csíkokban az ostornak nyoma,
Jelezve, hogy az ember olykor mily ostoba.
A fejébe nyomtak tövisből koronát,
S szögekkel verték át reszketeg corpusát.
Csak a tekintete maradt tiszta és gondtalan,
Mert tudta, a rá kimért sorsnak itt és most vége van.
Megtette azt, amit tenni csak lehetett,
Szívéből ezer helyt gyúlt lángra szeretet,
Mint megannyi pásztortűz mélysötét éjszakán,
Apró fények égnek mindenhol nyomdokán.
Most rajtunk a sor, hogy kövessük lépteit,
Csökkentsük a világ felsebzett kínjait.
Mert bizony van dolgunk millió s számtalan,
Míg felénk nyújtja kezét ezernyi hontalan,
Míg az utcákon éhezik anya és gyermeke,
S míg felsebzi a földet az önzés fegyvere.
Boldogtalan ember, egy percre állítsd meg utad,
Ne legyen benned többé már indulat.
Tárd ki kebledet, és lassítsd lépteid,
Gyarapítsd már te is a szeretet híveit.
Húsvét előtt hallgasd, mert itt az üzenet:
Szeresd felebarátodat, s majd a világ is szeret[/FONT]


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

*[FONT=&amp]Igaz barát TESZT![/FONT]*[FONT=&amp] 

Ez jó... remélem visszakapom!
Különösen az utolsó mondat tetszik! 
Az egyszerű barát, mikor meglátogat, úgy viselkedik, mint egy vendég. 
Az igaz barát kinyitja a frigót és kiszolgálja magát, és egy cseppet sem érzi különösnek, hogy a végén a lábával csapja be az ajtaját.
[/FONT][FONT=&amp]Az egyszerű barát sohasem lát sírni téged.
Az igaz barát válla nedves a könnyeidtől. 
[/FONT][FONT=&amp]Az egyszerű barát nem tudja a szüleid kereszt nevét. 
Az igaz barát tudja a telefonszámukat is.[/FONT]

[FONT=&amp]Az egyszerű barát egy üveg bort hoz a bulidra.
Az igaz barát korábban jön, hogy segítsen főzni és tovább marad, hogy segítsen takarítani.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&amp]Az egyszerű barát gyűlöli, ha álmából fölköltöd. 
Az igaz barát azt kérdi, miért vártál ilyen sokáig a hívással? 
Az egyszerű barát azért keres, hogy beszéljen veled a gondjaidról.
Az igaz barát azért keres, hogy segítsen megoldani azokat.
Az egyszerű barát csodálkozik a romantikus múltadon. (történeteiden vagy történelmeden) 
Az igaz barát zsarol velük!
Az egyszerű barát azt gondolja, hogy a barátság végetér egy vitával. 
Az igaz barát fölhív a bunyó után.
Az egyszerű barát reméli, hogy mindig ott leszel ha szüksége lesz rád. 
Az igaz barát reméli, hogy mindig ott lehet, ha szükséged lesz rá. [/FONT][FONT=&amp]
Az egyszerű barát elolvassa ezt az írást és törli.
Az igaz barát átfut rajta és vissza ír neked kedves szavakat.





[/FONT]


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

[FONT=&quot]Két farkas. 
Egy este az öreg cherokee indián mesélni kezdett az unokájának arról a csatáról, ami minden emberben zajlik.
Azt mondta: ' Fiam, a csata két farkas között zajlik, akik mindannyiunkban ott lakoznak. 
Egyikük a Rossz. - A düh, irígység, féltékenység, sajnálat, szánalom, kapzsiság, erőszak, önsajnálat, bűntudat, harag, kisebbrendűség, hazugság, hamis büszkeség, felsőbbrendűség és az ego.
Másikuk a Jó. - Az öröm, béke, szeretet, remény, nyugalom, alázat, kedvesség, jóindulat, empátia, nagylelkűség, igazság, együttérzés és a hit. ' 
Az unoka elgondolkozott egy pillanatra, majd megkérdezte nagyapját: ' És melyik farkas győz? '
Az öreg indián mosolyogva válaszolt: ' Az, amelyiket eteted. '[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

Őregember és a pokróc

Egyszer volt egy fösvény fiatalember, s annak a fösvény embernek volt egy fösvény felesége, s volt nékik egy öreg-öreg apjuk. Ez az öreg apjuk olyan öreg volt, hogy úgy reszketett a keze, hogy amikor a levest ette, amíg a kanállal a tányértól a szájához vitte, mind kireszketett a kezéből, s az abroszt is mind teleöntözte. Mikor a tányérból ki akarta tölteni a kanálba a levest, a tányért is elejtette, s eltörött. Ezért úgy megharagudott a fiatalasszony az apósára, hogy nagyon. Rábírta a férjét, hogy az öreget csapják el a háztól, eresszék világgá, hogy ne csináljon annyi szemetet náluk. A fiatalember rá kellett szánja magát, mert az asszony annyit duruzsolt, hogy végül is meghajolt az akarata előtt.
Elmentek a vásárba, és vettek két új pokrócot. Elhatározták, hogy a két pokrócot az öregnek a hátára teszik, s úgy indítják világgá. Akárhol elesteledik, az egyik pokrócot leteríti, és a másikkal takarózik, s úgy aludjon.
Mikor aztán hazaérkeztek, mindkettőnek inába szállt ám a bátorsága! Merthogy sem a férfi, sem a fiatalasszony nem tudta rávenni magát, hogy az öreget útnak eressze. Volt nékik egy olyan hatesztendős forma fiuk. Azt mondja néki az apja:
- Édes fiam, itt van, ni ez a két pokróc, ügyesen össze vannak fogva. Mi elmegyünk a mezőre dolgozni, s mikor te gondolod, hogy már kinn vagyunk a mezőn, akkor a pokrócot tedd nagyapádnak a hátára, s fogd meg a kezét, s vezesd ki az utcára. Mondd meg néki, hogy le is út fel is út, menjen világgá, többet hozzánk ne jöjjön vissza.
Úgy is lett. Mikor az apjáék elmentek hazulról, akkor a gyerek gondolt egyet, és csak az egyik pokrócot vette elő. Azt rátette a nagyapjának a vállára, s kivezette az utcára, s azt mondta néki:
- Nagyapám, maga menjen akár le s akár fel, de többet ide nálunk haza ne jöjjön, mert magának itt helye nincs.
Ezen az öreg nagyon elbánkódott, sírt egy kicsit, s a pokróccal a hátán megindult egyfelé.
Este hazajött az ember és az asszony a mezőről, s látják, hogy a pokróc ott van, néznek szerte, az öreg meg nincs ott. Előszólítják a fiút:
- Hallod-e, te gyerek, hát mi van nagyapáddal?
- Biz’ én úgy tettem, ahogy maguk mondták!
- Hogy, te mihaszna? –zsörtölődött az ember.
- Rátettem a pokrócot a hátára, megmutattam az utat néki, hogy menjen világgá, s többet ne jöjjön haza, mert nincs reá szükségünk.
- Hát akkor ez a pokróc, ami itt van? Miért nem tetted ezt is reá?
Akkor egy kicsit állott a fiú, s azt mondja:
- Tudja, miért nem tettem, édesapám? Eszembe jutott, hogy mikor majd maguk is úgy megöregszenek, mint ahogy ő van, s utat kell adjak maguknak, akkor énnekem ne kelljen, hogy vegyek pokrócot, evvel a pokróccal maga is mehet a világba.
S akkor összenézett az ember az asszonnyal, elszégyellték magukat, és sírni kezdtek. Hamar kihozta az ember a lovat az istállóból, s ráült, s a kilencedik falu végibe utolérte az öreget. Bocsánatot kért tőle, felültette a lóra, s úgy vezette kötőféknél fogva, amíg hazaértek.
Hogy hazaértek, mindig asztalhoz ültették, s a gyereket is úgy tanították, s úgy nevelték, hogy tisztelje az öregeket. Többet nem bánták, ha eltörött a tányér, vagy kiömlött a leves, vagy mi lesz, mi nem lesz, jó szemmel nézték az öreget.
Tisztességben éltek, s máig is élnek, ha meg nem haltak


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

[h=3]Túrmezei Erzsébet: Maradj a helyeden[/h] Maradj a helyeden
ahol Isten látni akar!
Ő tudja mi használ, s mi fenyeget,
elrejt, ha kell, be is takar!

Maradj a posztodon! Ott a helyed.
Ha elfogadtad, amit ő ígért,
a legjobb dolog: hinni!
Az Ő szent lényét sérti a „miért”,
és a te Igéd: bízni!

Maradj a helyeden, ha fárasztó is,
és a feladat nehéz,
az Úr ismeri szíved titkait,
Ő rád szeretettel néz.
A világ csak kínoz és elárul,
fordítsd el tőle arcod!
Az Úr irgalmán szíved elámul,
csak Őt dicsérje hangod!
Krisztus Megváltód! Ő a Vezéred,
ha nehéz úton vezet,
tanítja az engedelmességet,
s életed boldog lehet!
Ő már előre kiválasztotta,
utad merre vezessen,
lépésről lépésre eléd hozza!
Te maradj a helyeden!


----------



## maria621 (2012 Július 30)

Elnézést,hogy mindezeket ide írtam,de sajnos kell a 20 beírás.......a karaoke letöltéséhez,
köszönöm


----------



## bbea78 (2012 Július 30)

meg van bocsátva


----------



## bbea78 (2012 Július 30)

de tényleg


----------



## eragyongy (2012 Július 30)

Légyszi küldd már el nekem ezt a mesejátékot! /Boszorkányéj/ email: [email protected] Köszi: Erika


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Szevasztok még sok hozászolás kell nekem


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Helló, mért csak a második volt az előző hozászolásom?


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Még elég sokszor kell hozzászólnom.


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Még 16 kellene


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Még tízen őt kell


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Mért kellenek ezek a hozzáoszlások.


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Van ennek így valami értelme?


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Ha nem tudom miről van szó, hogy szóljak hozzá?


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Még tizen egy kell


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Még mindig van esélyem?


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Nem szeretnék mást csak a kedvenc újságomat megnézni


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Még mindig kell nyolc


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Nem értem mire valo


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Már nagyon izgulok


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Már csak őt hozzászólás kell


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Még négy van hátra a megfelelő hozzáoszlásból


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Nagyon bízom, hogy sikerül


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Még kettő van hátra


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Remélem nem az utolsó hozzáoszlásom de azért már értelmes dolgokkal szeretnék foglalkozni


----------



## urbankomargo (2012 Július 30)

Bízom benne Elértem, hogy most már olvashatom amit szeretnék

Köszönettel


----------



## kornesz (2012 Július 31)

Szép Jó estét Mindenkinek!


----------



## kornesz (2012 Július 31)

Olimpiai közvetítések : www.london2012.com


----------



## dundulino (2012 Július 31)

A két nap az két nap.....alig várom hogy leteljen, addig is kattogok jobra balra és próbálok mindenhová értelmeset beírni


----------



## dundulino (2012 Július 31)

akkor most még 19 hozzászólás....????


----------



## dundulino (2012 Július 31)

de jó neked....hol lehet értelmes hozzászólásokat tenni? És hogyan?


----------



## dundulino (2012 Július 31)

*szeretet*

Bármit elvehetnek tőled, de a szívedet nem. A szív szeretetre készült, meg kell tölteni vele, és boldogan dobog tovább, amíg csak bír.


----------



## dundulino (2012 Július 31)

hozzászólásnak számít a köszönet is? vagy az csak egy gesztus?


----------



## snipr (2012 Július 31)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 31)

201


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 31)

202


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 31)

203


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 31)

204


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 31)

205


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 31)

206


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 31)

207


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 31)

208


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 31)

209


----------



## SKKriszta (2012 Július 31)

És végül: 210...


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

Sziasztok! Nem igazán ismerem ki magam ezen a lapon.


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

A régi és az új könyvek vonzottak ide.


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

De látom sok más érdekes is lesz itt.


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

Egyszer majd csak kiismerem magam.


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

Jól csinálom!


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

Szeretem az aranyhalakat.


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

Van néhány a kerti tóban.


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

Az akváriumban csak guppik és néhány zebra siklik.


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

Hol is tartunk?


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

Ez a 10.! Vauuu!


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

Kertészkedni szeretek.


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

Igaz, nem 40 fokban.


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

Azt hiszem túl gyors vagyok.


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

Lehet nem jól csinálok valamit?


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

Na, mindegy! Holnap vagy holnapután kiderül.


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

Szeretnék már olvasni néhány kreatív könyvet


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

De sok más is érdekel.


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

Már csak 3! Visszaszámlálás


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

Remélem sok érdekességre találok itt.


----------



## Annamari72 (2012 Július 31)

Vauuu! Ez nagyon jó. Végre meg van a 20!


----------



## dundulino (2012 Július 31)

Nem tudom hány hozzászólás kell még nekem, de már nagyon várom, hogy teljes értékű tag legyek


----------



## dundulino (2012 Július 31)

Ezek a számok mit jelentenek?
Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## v11viktor (2012 Augusztus 1)

Nagyszerű a fórum, csak kicsit sok a 20 hozzászólás, de igyekszem gyorsan összeszedni.


----------



## szanya1112 (2012 Augusztus 1)

sziasztok. hogyan tudok letölteni? Köszi


----------



## bordanonim (2012 Augusztus 2)

jelen


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

koszonom a segitseget


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

Szuksegem van a 20 hozzaszolasra azert irok


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

itt vagyok


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

meg nagyon sokat kell irjak hogy 20 legyen


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

meg 13


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

12 es vegre letolthetek en is


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

12345


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

nagyon sok jo dolog van ezen az oldalon


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

mar legyen meg a 20


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

ma nagyon meleg volt


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

meg mindig kell kilenc


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

vizsgara keszulok


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

jo ez a nyar csak ne kellene tanulni


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

jobb lenne a tengeren


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

meg 6 kell


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

mar csak 5:razz:


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

remelem jo helyre irogatok


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

mar nagyon varom hogy 20 legyen


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

a net is vacakol


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

ha jol szamolom ez a 20-as


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

biztonsagbol meg irok egyet


----------



## margett (2012 Augusztus 2)

remelem teljesitettem a felteteleket


----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)

Kösz


----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)

Tud valaki segiteni a II-es fokozatira szükséges pszicho peda tételekkel kapcsolatban?


----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)

Van valakinek kidolgozott anyaga esetleg?


----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)

???


----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)

Nem férek hozzá semmihez, ez azért van mert nincs 20 üzenetem?


----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)

Érdekes


----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)

De nem én szabom a feltételeket


----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)

Még ugyis marad 48 óra


----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)

De valaki megmagyarazna mi ertelme van ennejk?


----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)

Szoval?


----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)

Nem éigazán látom a lényegét


----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)

még 5


----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)

4


----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)

+ még 48 óra


----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)




----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)

Csak meg lesz.


----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)

Kész vagyok?


----------



## Martolocco (2012 Augusztus 2)

Remélem.


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

Hello, nagy szükségem van erre a könyvre.


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

polcz alaine: élet és halál titkai


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

majdnem egy hete halt meg a kisbabám


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

és a lányom még nem is tudja, nyaral.


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

E könyv segítségével szeretném bemutatni neki a halált


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

...amely természetes dolog és az életünk része


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

.


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

.-


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

...


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

---


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

kiss


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

kiss..


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

,,,


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

ii


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

22


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

ff


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

--


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

:kaboom:


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)

ww


----------



## azmegmi (2012 Augusztus 3)




----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 3)

12


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 3)

24


----------



## Radazsy (2012 Augusztus 3)

34


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

44?


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

Amúgy sziasztok!


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

3


----------



## Petike96 (2012 Augusztus 4)

4


----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)

*kj*

:d


----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)




----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)




----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)




----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)




----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)




----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)




----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)




----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)




----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)




----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)




----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)




----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)




----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)




----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)




----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)




----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)




----------



## krissz14 (2012 Augusztus 4)




----------



## eszcájg (2012 Augusztus 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## csia (2012 Augusztus 7)

igen ......


----------



## csia (2012 Augusztus 7)

valaki tudna nekem szep keringö midiket adni olyat amelyek szövegel vannak köszi szeppen


----------



## itimi8387 (2012 Augusztus 7)

Miért nem birom letölteni


----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)

:idea:


----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)

:idea::idea:


----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)

:idea:


----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)

kiss


----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)

:d


----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)




----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)

20.


----------



## Pannita (2012 Augusztus 7)




----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)

:d


----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)

:d:d


----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)

:lol::lol:


----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)

:lol:


----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)

:d


----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kookshi (2012 Augusztus 8)

21.


----------



## kovsol (2012 Augusztus 8)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## kovsol (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kovsol (2012 Augusztus 8)

kiss


----------



## kovsol (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## kovsol (2012 Augusztus 8)

:777:


----------



## kovsol (2012 Augusztus 8)

:88:


----------



## kovsol (2012 Augusztus 8)

elég sok jó hangulatjel van


----------



## kovsol (2012 Augusztus 8)

:ugras:


----------



## kovsol (2012 Augusztus 8)

:0:


----------



## kovsol (2012 Augusztus 8)

:cici:


----------



## kovsol (2012 Augusztus 8)

:butt:


----------



## kovsol (2012 Augusztus 8)

:444:


----------



## kovsol (2012 Augusztus 8)

:00:


----------



## kovsol (2012 Augusztus 8)

:kaboom:


----------



## kovsol (2012 Augusztus 8)

:34:


----------



## kovsol (2012 Augusztus 8)

:99:


----------



## kovsol (2012 Augusztus 8)

:4::222:kész


----------



## berzsian (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## berzsian (2012 Augusztus 8)

:..:


----------



## berzsian (2012 Augusztus 8)

:55:


----------



## berzsian (2012 Augusztus 8)

:kaboom:


----------



## berzsian (2012 Augusztus 8)

:88:


----------



## berzsian (2012 Augusztus 8)

:4:


----------



## berzsian (2012 Augusztus 8)

:222:


----------



## berzsian (2012 Augusztus 8)

:23:


----------



## berzsian (2012 Augusztus 8)

:2:


----------



## berzsian (2012 Augusztus 8)

:777::777::777:


----------



## berzsian (2012 Augusztus 8)

:razz:


----------



## berzsian (2012 Augusztus 8)

:..::ugras::..:


----------



## krisztinanina (2012 Augusztus 8)

Mindig van egy pont, ahol az út kettéválik. Abban a hitben válunk szét, hogy az útjaink egyszer újra összefutnak. Ahogy távolodunk az úton, a másik egyre kisebbnek tűnik. De nem baj, egymásnak vagyunk teremtve. 

/A felhők fölött 3 méterrel/


----------



## krisztinanina (2012 Augusztus 8)

Az ember egyszer csak rádöbben, hogy vége, végleg. Nincs visszaút, érzi az ember. És ekkor jön el a pillanat, mikor felidézzük, hogy is kezdődött, majd rájövünk, hogy már jóval azelőtt, mint gondoltuk volna. Az emberben ekkor tudatosul, hogy minden csak egyszer történik meg és bármennyire szeretnénk, ugyanaz az érzés már soha nem lesz meg. Soha többé nem érezzük magunkat három méterrel a felhők felett.

/A felhők fölött 3 méterrel/


----------



## krisztinanina (2012 Augusztus 8)

“Inkább csalódok, ha kell, naponta százszor is, minthogy állandóan bizalmatlan legyek mindenkivel, és az életet pokolnak tartsam, amelyben szörnyetegek élnek… Szeretek élni! És inkább legyen az életem örömteli, néha csalódással, mint elejétől végig boldogtalan, de csalódások nélkül!” (*Müller Péter*)


----------



## krisztinanina (2012 Augusztus 8)

“Időnként meghal bennünk valaki, és valaki más megszületik. Ami elmúlt, annak múlttá kell válnia, s ha nem akar, akkor tudatos munkával azzá kell tenni. Maga az idő nem teszi azzá – segíteni kell neki.” (*Müller Péter*)


----------



## krisztinanina (2012 Augusztus 8)

[FONT=&quot]A könyv egyik nemzedék végrendelete a másikra, egy halálba induló öreg tanácsa az életbe lépő serdülőnek, parancs, amelyet az őrszem továbbít váltásának.[/FONT]


----------



## krisztinanina (2012 Augusztus 8)

[FONT=&quot]Hiszem, hogy amikor valaki könyvet olvas, a fejében megszületik a saját filmje, arcot teremt a szereplőknek, megrendezi a jeleneteket, hallja a hangokat, érzi a szagokat. És pontosan emiatt van az, hogy ha valaki megnézi a filmes változatát egy könyvnek, ami tetszett neki, mindig csalódottan jön ki a moziból, és mindig azt mondja: "a könyv sokkal jobb volt". [/FONT]


----------



## krisztinanina (2012 Augusztus 8)

[FONT=&quot]"A könyvet mindig ketten alkotják :az író, aki írta, és az [/FONT][FONT=&quot]az olvasó, aki olvassa."[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
_/Kosztolányi Dezső/_ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## krisztinanina (2012 Augusztus 8)

[FONT=&quot]Mikor pénzem lesz majd, először könyveket vásárolok s csak azután ruhát.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Nem azok szeretik igazán a könyveket, akik érintetlenül örzik őket otthon a szekrényeikben, hanem azok, akik éjjel.nappal kezükben forgatják[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]_/Erasmus/_[/FONT]


----------



## krisztinanina (2012 Augusztus 8)

[h=2]A méz tömény napsugár, sűrű cukor, kacagó szeretet.[/h]


----------



## krisztinanina (2012 Augusztus 8)

[h=2]Jobb, ha a saját sorsodat éled tökéletlenül, mintha másvalaki életét próbálnád hibátlanul leutánozni.[/h]


----------



## krisztinanina (2012 Augusztus 8)

[h=2]Alkosd és ápold lelkedet, mint egy kertet, vigyázz az élet évszakaira, mikor a gyomlálás, a gazszedés, a trágyázás ideje van, s a másikra, mikor minden kivirul lelkedben, s illatos és buja lesz, s megint a másikra, mikor minden elhervad, s ez így van rendjén, s megint a másikra, mikor letakar és betemet fehér lepleivel mindent a halál. Virágozz és pusztulj, mint a kert: mert minden benned van. Tudjad ezt: te vagy a kert és a kertész egyszerre.[/h] [h=3]Márai Sándor - Ég és Föld[/h]


----------



## krisztinanina (2012 Augusztus 8)

[h=2]Nem élhetek az életem nélkül! Nem élhetek lelkemtől megfosztva![/h] [h=3]Emily Brontë - Üvöltő szelek[/h]


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

Sziasztok jelenleg új vagyok. Üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

Nagyon szeretem az idézetek, pár kedvenc dr. house idézetem megosztom veletek.


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

Az ember akkor szeret valamit, ha elfogadja benne azt, amit nem szeret. Dr. House


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

Ha nem bírod el a választ, ne is tedd fel a kérdést!


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

Könnyebb komolyan gondolni, mint tenni érte.


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

Okkal hazudik mindenki. Beválik, és működteti a társadalmat. Ebben különbözünk az állatoktól


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

A véletlen Isten eszköze, hogy névtelen maradjon.


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

Ha semmiről beszélünk, semmi sem változik.


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

Az ember azért keresi az értelmet, mert az boldoggá teszi őt.


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

Ha különleges akarsz lenni, egyedül kell maradnod.


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

Nem kell senki szívét elnyernie, bőven elég csak kérnie


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

Engedje meg magának, hogy jobban érezze magát! És aztán megtanulhatja, hogyan engedje meg magának, hogy folyamatosan jobban érezze magát.


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

A rossz hír gyorsan terjed, míg a jót sosem siettetik.


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

Ha a csoda elillan, mikor kiderül az igazság, akkor az nem volt csoda


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

Jobb a szenvedésben élni, mint meghalni benne.


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

Nincs hazugság sérülés nélkül.


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

A majdnem halál semmit nem változtat meg. A halál mindent megváltoztat.


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

A tünet nem hazudik.


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

Szerelem nélkül nem lehet élni. De oxigén nélkül nehezebb.


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

Nincs jobb orvosság a boldogságnál. Maximum a nevetés


----------



## k.spiroska (2012 Augusztus 8)

A legkedvesebb dr. House idézeteket kaptátok meg, de még a végtelenségig sorolhatnám őket.


----------



## plump (2012 Augusztus 8)

nagyon jó


----------



## plump (2012 Augusztus 8)

mócsing56 írta:


> Magánemberként csak: a bül-bülszemü olvasó ne ebben keresse a tutit, mert az nem lesze vala abban benne.
> Amugy, 5-6, netán 10 évet késett a szerzö úr.


egyet értek


----------



## plump (2012 Augusztus 8)

gymike írta:


> Ami szerintem komoly dolog, hogy sokszor a kisebb csomagolást jobban megéri megvenni. De hogy is van ez? Ha több kicsit veszek, akkor jövök ki úgy, mintha egy nagyot vettem volna. Ebben pedig az a ciki, hogy a több kicsivel több göngyöleget is hazaviszek, ami aztán a kukában landol.


valahogy így


----------



## plump (2012 Augusztus 8)

Kávéká írta:


> Sziasztok!Mi a sulinkban most indítottunk egy projektet, "Gazdálkodj okosan" címmel. A projekt célja, hogy felhívja a figyelmet a környezetvédelemre, energiatakarékosságra. Minden osztályban az egyik feladat, hogy hulladék anyagokból valami használható dolgot kell készíteni( pl. konzervdobozból ceruzatartó stb.), ebből kiállítást is szeretnénk rendezni.Most ötleteket gyűjtök, ha valakinek van ehhez valami segítsége, szívesen veszem a gondolatait!
> Üdvözlet mindenkinek:Kávéká


google ,


----------



## plump (2012 Augusztus 8)

orsolyhathor írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit!
> 
> Ezt a problémát is ugyan úgy lehet megoldani. Az iskolánál kell kezdeni, illetve a családoknál. A felnőttekre általában csak a pénztárcájukkal lehet hatni. Olyan ez, mint a biztonsági öv sokan még most sem azért használják, mert életet menthet, csak félnek a büntetéstől. A fiatalokra ezzel szemben sokkal egyszerűbben is hatást lehet gyakorolni.


 nem nagyon értek egyet ezzel.


----------



## plump (2012 Augusztus 8)

hi224 írta:


> Az alábbi gondolatokat témaindítónak szánom, és szeretnék számítani az éghajlatváltozással kapcsolatban alaposabb szakmai ismeretekkel rendelkező szakemberek hozzászólásaira.
> Az emberiség jövője kockázatoknak van kitéve. Az egyik (de nem az egyetlen) kockázati tényező abban áll, hogy az éghajlat várhatóan számunkra (vagyis az emberiség számára) kedvezőtlenül megváltozhat. Bár a környezetvédő mozgalmak aktivistái ráirányították a figyelmet a problémákra, a javasolt megoldások gyakran csupán hályogkovács típusú látványos pótcselekvéseket eredményeznek. A probléma nem egyszerű, nem lehet leegyszerűsített módszerekkel kezelni.
> A bioszféra bonyolult, akár csak az emberi test, amelynek a betegsége esetén is problémát jelent a helyes diagnózis, és a megfelelő kezelés meghatározása, amit alátámaszt, hogy kórbonctani eredmények szerint a magasan fejlett országokban is az elhunytak 30-40 %-ának halálát nem az a betegség okozta, amely miatt a pácienset kezelték, pedig a modern diagnosztikai eszközökkel több száz élettani paraméter számszerű értéke megállapítható. Csakhogy az emberi test működését több millió paraméter befolyásolja, és ezek nagyobb részéről ma még azt sem tudjuk, hogy egyáltalán létezik ilyen paraméter.
> Hasonló a helyzet a földi éghajlattal is, amelyben több millió paraméter játszik szerepet, és ezek nagyobb részét nem ismerjük. Érdemes ezért röviden összefoglalni, hogy mit tudunk a bolygónkról, és az éghajlatról.
> ...


de jó is lenne


----------



## plump (2012 Augusztus 8)

Erona írta:


> "*Tiszavirágok lepték el a folyó felszínét Szeged és az országhatár között, rajzó kérészek ezreit látni a Tisza-partján esténként.*
> 
> A Tisza alsó, az országhatárhoz közeli szakaszán szerdán este volt az első nagyobb rajzás, egy százötven-kétszáz méteres partrészen négy-ötezer kérész járta násztáncát – mondta el az MTI-nek Kasza Ferenc, a Csongrád Megyei Madártani Egyesület tagja csütörtökön.
> Az idei esztendőben várhatóan sok tiszavirág bújik elő errefelé, mivel 2000-ben, 2003-ban és 2006-ban is szép számmal volt a három esztendő alatt felnövő rovarokból – közölte a szakember.
> ...



huhhh ez utott :=/


----------



## plump (2012 Augusztus 8)

kerekperec írta:


> Emlekszem mi ugy hasznaltuk az itteni dolgokat otthon, hogy allandoan cipeltem ide-oda a 20 kilos atalakitot. Viszont az mindenhez jo volt evekig. Tv-t, videot, PS-t hasznaltunk vele. A kis atalakito meg a hajszaritot sem birta. <_<


ehehe régi szép időőőők de jók is voltak


----------



## plump (2012 Augusztus 8)

weyland-yutani írta:


> Elszoktam a "tanítástól", de próbáljuk meg. Arra még emlékszem, hogy ha komolyan csinálja az ember, akkor okítson struktúrában és az első lépcsőfokról indulva. Én a calibrének mennék neki. És mivel kindle olvasóm van, azzal fogok példálózni.
> Két dolog, ami indulás előtt fontos: min akarjuk olvasni a könyvünket (ez a továbbiakban elektronikus könyvnek értendő) és milyen alapanyag (ez a továbbiakban a meglévő bármilyen ekönyv és formátuma) áll a rendelkezésünkre.
> Ha számítógépen (monitor) akarunk olvasni, az a legegyszerűbb dolog. A számítógép temérdek fajta formátumot ismer. Az alapanyag (rá)kattintása után (fájlkezelő, intéző kinek hogy) önmagától képes megjeleníteni sok ekönyvet. Természetesen csak akkor, ha a számítógépen telepítve vannak a megfelelő alapszoftverek. Amennyiben van office word -vagy ennek megfelelő valami - rögtön élvezhetjük a .doc, .txt. rtf, text formában lévő ekönyveinket. A pdf kiterjesztéshez olyan szoftver kell, ami képes megjeleníteni a pdf fájlokat. Például az adobe reader - vagy hasonló. Itt jegyzem meg, hogy a pdf egy speckó dolog. Ugyanis nem szöveg, mégha annak látszik is. De nem is kép. Ezt hagyjuk is annyiban.
> Amennyiben .html kiterjesztésű az ekönyvünk (a MEK bázisában sok ilyen van), azt kinyitja egy böngészőben.
> ...


ez aztán részletes le a kalappal


----------



## plump (2012 Augusztus 8)

andris740101 írta:


> Sziasztok!!
> Én a_* TOTAL VIDEO CONVERTERT*_ ajánlom,de rengeteg lehetőség van!!
> De ha alkalmas a toló MP4 lejátszására akkor inkább azt a formátumot használjátok!!
> Hamarosan folytatom a feltöltést!!!!!
> Üdv


ez engem is érdekelne!!!


----------



## plump (2012 Augusztus 8)

Maanji írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Én nem a saját műveimet szeretném megmutatni, hanem a húgoméit, de érdekelne a véleményetek:
> http://picasaweb.google.hu/manofalvi/Rajzaim#
> ...


nagyon szép!!!


----------



## plump (2012 Augusztus 8)

Raven74 írta:


> *Vaszilij Perov: Paraszttemetés (Utolsó út)* (1865; olaj, vászon; (Tretyakov Képtár, Moszkva)



ez de meredek


----------



## plump (2012 Augusztus 8)

afca írta:


> Lincoln


jön a vámpírvadászban


----------



## plump (2012 Augusztus 8)

Elevator Boy írta:


> Ezek az épületek Budapesten láthatóak .
> 
> A legszebb Magyar épületeknek és alkotóiknak nyitottam ezt a topicot.
> Az unokáink is látni fogják?
> ...


:idea::idea::idea:de jó is lenne


----------



## plump (2012 Augusztus 8)

szép!


----------



## plump (2012 Augusztus 8)

ez de jó!


----------



## plump (2012 Augusztus 8)




----------



## Dudud (2012 Augusztus 8)

Sziasztok,
ez az első jelentkezésem, ezért nem vagyok biztos benne, hogy egyáltalán jó helyre írok. Remélem, kiderül. Dudud(elítam, mert Dudus vagyok valójában.)


----------



## Dudud (2012 Augusztus 8)

Milyen különös kép! Nem ismertem.


----------



## Rya70 (2012 Augusztus 8)

Tücsökciripelős szép estét minden ide tévedőnek


----------



## Mjudit_5 (2012 Augusztus 8)

:..: :ugras:


----------



## Csokis666 (2012 Augusztus 9)

Mindegy.


----------



## Patiev (2012 Augusztus 9)

Sziasztok!

Nekem ez az idézet tetszik, Paulo Coelho-tól származik:

"Kár, hogy az emberek csak a különbséget látják meg, amely elválasztja őket egymástól. Ha több szeretettel néznének egymásra, azt vennék inkább észre, ami közös bennük, és feleannyi probléma lenne a világban."


----------



## Panka007 (2012 Augusztus 9)

Köszönöm a segítséget! Remélem el tudom érni a 20 hozzászólást, érdekelnek a kézműves dolgok és a pedagógiával kapcsolatos témák is.


----------



## Panka007 (2012 Augusztus 9)

Ez az idézet nekem is teszik bár néha nehéz a jót meglátni az emberekben.


----------



## Panka007 (2012 Augusztus 9)

Köszönöm


----------



## Panka007 (2012 Augusztus 9)

Valószínű azért mert te sem gyűjtötted még be a 20 hozzászólást és nem telt el a 48 óra azóta én is ebben a cipőben járok remélem nekem is sikerül( Te előttem jársz)


----------



## Panka007 (2012 Augusztus 9)

Megkérdezhetem mik ezek a számok?


----------



## Panka007 (2012 Augusztus 9)

Szép


----------



## Panka007 (2012 Augusztus 9)

Köszi remélem


----------



## csiliszhun (2012 Augusztus 9)

Jó délutánt mindenkinek!


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Tök új vagyok, gyűjtom a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

profil képet hol lehet feltölteni?


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Himzos temakhoz szolnek hozza


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

A szerelemnek három fajtája lehetséges: a lírázó neurózis, a teljes pokol és a családias unalom.


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

A tévedés többnyire olyan igazság, amely eltévesztette a maga időpontját.


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Nevess, és a világ veled nevet. Horkolj, és egyedül alszol.


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

A hiba az élet része. Ha nem hibázol, nem tanulsz, és ha nem tanulsz, soha nem változol.


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Apám szerint az élet olyan, mint tövisről mézet nyalni.


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Mindenkinek van múltja, de a múlt már elmúlt. Az ember tanulhat belőle, de meg nem változtathatja.


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Az élet a kellemetlen meglepetései mellé mindig csomagol némi elégtételt.


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Ma már mélyen hiszek abban, hogy minden ember életében eljön a gyökeres változás tagadhatatlan, kitüntetett pillanata, amikor a körülmények összjátéka folytán egy csapásra átalakul minden.


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Az élet egy varrónő, és az átalakítás a szakterülete.


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Az élet egy harc. Mindegy, milyen kényelem vesz körül, az mindig csak illúzió marad. Bármelyik percben elvehetik.


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Az embernek nem értenie, hanem élnie kell az életet.


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Az első ajándék az élet, a második a szerelem, a harmadik pedig a megértés.


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Az életben nincs biztosíték arra, hogy azt kapjuk, amit várunk.


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Vannak az életnek őrlő kis bosszúságai, amelyek a lelket jobban behálózzák, mint egy-egy hirtelen ránk zuhant csapás.


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Az élet rövid ahhoz, hogy kicsinyesek legyünk.


----------



## holle85 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Megvan a 20 hozzászólás, köszi a türelmet és a lehetőséget!


----------



## csiliszhun (2012 Augusztus 10)

Ismételt jó délutánt mindenkinek!


----------



## piros55 (2012 Augusztus 10)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## rawler84 (2012 Augusztus 10)

Új tagként üdv mindenkinek


----------



## kszollo (2012 Augusztus 10)

ugy legyen


----------



## mimcso (2012 Augusztus 11)

Szép jó reggelt kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Pearlanna (2012 Augusztus 11)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Pearlanna (2012 Augusztus 11)

Egyetértek!


----------



## Pearlanna (2012 Augusztus 11)

:d


----------



## Pearlanna (2012 Augusztus 11)

Ez valóban így van!


----------



## Pearlanna (2012 Augusztus 11)

Belátom, így igaz!


----------



## Pearlanna (2012 Augusztus 11)

Mára azonban befejeztem a gyűjtögetést, mindeközben azonban egész jókedvem kerekedett! köszi!


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Augusztus 12)

Szép Napot!


----------



## edinahatle (2012 Augusztus 12)

Sziasztok itt is


----------



## edinahatle (2012 Augusztus 12)

Nemsokára kezdődik az olimpia záró ünnepsége.


----------



## edinahatle (2012 Augusztus 12)

Ti nézitek?


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

Sziasztok, újoncként üdvözlök mindenkit!
Jó szórakozást a londoni záróünnepséghez!


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

"Mondhatnám, hogy a szüleim nem szerettek. A kádban általában hajszárítóval és rádióval játszottam." /Woody Allen/


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

A róka és a holló meséje arról szól, hogy a húsevő róka és a rovarevő holló veszekednek egy tejterméken, amit mind a ketten utálnak.


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

"Önmagunkkal vívni a legnagyobb viadal,
Önmagunkat legyőzni a legnagyobb diadal!


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

"Az idealista javíthatatlan. Ha kipenderítik a mennyországból, eszményt kovácsol a poklából." Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

"A macska, ha egyszer ráült a forró kályhalapra, soha többé nem fog forró kályhalapra ülni. De hideg kályhalapra sem."
Mark Twain


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

" Amikor egy ajtó bezárul, kinyílik egy másik. De sokszor olyan sokáig bámuljuk sajnálattal a zárt ajtót, hogy nem vesszük észre azt, amelyik nyitva van "
Alexander Graham Bell


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

"Ügyelj arra hogy megszerezd azt, amit szeretsz, különben kénytelen leszel megszeretni azt, amit kapsz."
George Bernard Shaw


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

Igazából sosem növünk fel, csak megtanuljuk, hogyan kell viselkedni nyilvános helyen.
(Bryan White)


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

Tedd azt, amiben hiszel, és higgy abban, amit teszel! Minden más csak erő- és időpocsékolás.
(Nisargadatta, Maharaj):-D


----------



## ayes (2012 Augusztus 12)

Köszönöm, hogy megkönnyítitek a 20 hozzászólás összegyűjtését!


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

"Azért van két fülünk és egy szánk, hogy többet hallgassunk, mint beszéljünk".
(Diogenész Laertiosz)


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

"Soha ne vitatkozz idiótákkal! Lesüllyedsz az ő szintjükre és legyőznek a rutinjukkal."
/Woody Allen/:``:


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

“Mondd el és elfelejtem. Mutasd meg és megjegyzem. Engedd, hogy csináljam és megértem.”
(Kung Fu-Ce)


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

"Kaktusznak lenni könnyű. Nyers erővel ellökni magadtól mindenkit, vastag falakat felhúzni könnyű. De odaadni azt, ami vagy, kinyílni a világra és megélni a saját teljességedet, vállalni azt, hogy rád taposhatnak...nos, ehhez kell az erő."


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

"Tanulj a tegnapból, élj a mának és reménykedj a holnapban. A legfontosabb azonban, hogy ne hagyd abba a kérdezést."
/Albert Einstein/


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

"A legjobban jellemzi egy ember személyiségét, hogy bánik azokkal akiktől nem várhat semmit, és azokkal, akik nem tudnak visszavágni."
/Pauline Phillips/


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

Tanácsot akkor kérünk, ha tudjuk kérdésünkre a választ, de azt kívánjuk bárcsak ne tudnánk.
Erica Jong


----------



## Lexiaa (2012 Augusztus 12)

sziasztok

Nemrég regisztráltam, még ismerkedek a fórummal

Eddig nagyon tetszik


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

“Hasonlítsd össze magad a jobbal és elégedetlen vagy, de hasonlítsd össze magad a legrosszabbal és máris több vagy az elégnél.”
(kínai közmondás)


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

"A megpróbáltatás olyan, mint az erős szél. Mindent letép rólunk, ami letéphető, tehát olyannak látjuk magunkat, amilyenek valójában vagyunk."
(Arthur Golden)


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

"Mikor valakire ujjal mutogatunk, ne feledjük, hogy a négy másik ujjunk önmagunkra mutat!"
(Louis Nizer)


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

"A tapasztalat nem téved. Egyedül a megítélésed lehet hibás, mert olyasmit vársz el tőle, ami nincs hatalmában."
/Leonardo da Vinci/


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

"A tigrist előbb gondolatban kell elejteni - a többi csak puszta formalitás"
Konfuciusz


----------



## kamasuka (2012 Augusztus 12)

"A szerelem széppé teszi azt, amink van, visszaadja amit elvesztettünk, sőt azzal is megajándékoz, ami eddig nem volt a miénk."
Nicolas-Sébastien Roch de Chamfort


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Hello

Ajánlották ezt az oldalt, mondván itt sok mindent megtalálhatsz ami az ekönyveket illeti.


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Pár üziben kifejteném miért is vagyok itt.


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Elhatároztam h veszek tabletet.


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Hetekig nézelődtem, utánna rájöttem h nem is veszek mivel gondoltam fölösleges.


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Az ekönyvek irányába mentem.


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Ott volt ám a választék.


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Na jó annyira nem is.


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

nook, sony, kindle


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

meg kobo v mi a retek


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Na akkor átnéztem a tulajdonságokat


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Végül a kindle volt a nyerő


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Pontosabban tacsi tacsi


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Nem fire


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

És ezt most nagyon komolyan, de tényleg KANADÁBAN lett véve.


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Tényleg onnan. Voltam vendégségben


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Sót még tokot is vettem hozzá


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Nagyon kényelmes


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Az olvasási tapasztalatról ne is beszélve


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Egyszerűen nem tudom kiengedni a kezemből


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

2 hete van meg, ez idő alatt majd 5 könyvet olvastam el


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Most h elmeséltem életem történetét belemélyednék nézelődnék egy kicsit


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Akkor mentem
PÁPÁDDDD


----------



## gringo87 (2012 Augusztus 12)

Most ilyenkor várni kell az állandó tag képembe nyomására???


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

test


----------



## kornesz (2012 Augusztus 12)

még 1 hozzászólás.


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

Köszi az infót.  Akkor kezdek is neki. 
Kellemes böngészést mindenkinek!


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

Kicsit még sok üzit kell írnom, hogy elérhessem a célom.


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Próba.


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

3


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Működik!


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Van itt valaki?


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

4


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Szia littlecat007!


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

5


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

5


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

6


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

Helóka petosz!


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

7


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

8


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

7


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

:444:


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Úgy látom, ugyanabban a cipőben járunk


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

:11:


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

Úgy tűnik igen.


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

Cukik ezek a smile-k.


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Te itthonról próbálkozol?


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

:..:


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

Magyarországról, ja.


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Így könnyű!


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

De szerintem máshonnan sem könnyebb.


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Lassan megleszel.


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Bocsiiii, közben gépet váltottam


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

Legalább az idő kellemes,- ha már a gép ilyen lassú.


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

:88:


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

Azért te sem panaszkodhatsz.


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Felénk be van borulva, most esett.


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Nem is panaszkodom.


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

:222: 
Egy-két smile elég vicces.


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

Merre van a felétek? Ha szabad kérdeznem.


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Kitartás, mindjárt megvan!


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Hort


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Gyöngyös és Hatvan között félúton


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

S most felteszem az i-re a pontot!


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Bingó!


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

A 20 üzenet után 48 órát még várni kell? Vagy csak 24 órát?


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

48-at olvastam


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

Jó böngészést! Szép napot!


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Azon már túl vagyok


----------



## petosz (2012 Augusztus 13)

Köszi, viszont!


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

Köszi! Puszi!


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

Az utánunk érkezőknek csak annyit, hogy kitartást és szép napot!


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

Gyorsabb gépet mindenkinek, csak ezt kívánom.


----------



## littlecat007 (2012 Augusztus 13)

És most már tényleg befejeztem. Átadom a helyem a következőknek.


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 14)

Sziasztok,ami miatt már többször is jártam az oldalatokon a köv.Szeretnék olyan labdaszerű képződményt összedobni,amivel úgy lehet focizni egy -akár kisebb- teremben is,h.ne kellejen két hetente újra festeni. Vagyis labda legyen tehát kicsit pattogjon is, de ha azt akarom, mint egy babzsák megálljon a lábfejemen és ne legyen túl nagy.
Első gondolatom egy teniszlabda körbetekerve harisnyával közé pedig kömény v.búza.Várom ötleteiteket,előre is köszi


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

közeleg a háromezredik...


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

még azért kell egy pár


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

de már nem sok


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

10.


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

9.


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

8.


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

7.


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

6


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

5.


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

4.


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

3.


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

2. ... 20 másodperc? hát ez meg honnan jött?


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

3000! hej!


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

ennyi felesleges bejegyzést... :shock:


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

na, de még 6!


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

fütty. fütty-fütty... fütty-fütty-fütty!


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

hej, de kutya! tillárom...


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

18. \\m/


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

19. 1 híján húsz.


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

last one.


----------



## lennor (2012 Augusztus 14)

na? avanzsáltam?


----------



## piros55 (2012 Augusztus 14)

*Kukucs !*


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

A cipő is megváltoztathatja az életedet. Kérdezd csak meg Hamupipőkét! ))


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

Minden lány olyan rossz fiúra vágyik aki, csak hozzá jó - És minden fiú olyan jó kislányra vágyik, aki csak vele rosszalkodik.


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

Kis kacsa fürdik...


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

...fekete tóban...


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

...anyjához készül...


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

...Lengyelországba...


----------



## Meaaa0 (2012 Augusztus 14)




----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

...síkos a talpa...


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

...magas a sarka...


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

...forduljki, fordulj ki ...


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

... két aranyalma...


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

...Szántottam földet...


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

...Vetettem gyöngyöt,...


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

...Hajtottam ágát...


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

...Szedtem virágát. ...


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

Egy – megérett a meggy


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

Kettõ – csipkebokor vesszõ


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

Három – te vagy az én párom


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

Négy – te kis leány hová mégy


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

Öt – érik a tök


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

Hat – hasad a pad


----------



## szandovatty (2012 Augusztus 14)

Hét – zsemlét süt a pék


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

1


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

2


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

3


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

8


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

9


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

10


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

11


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

12


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

13


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

14


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

16


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

17


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

18


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

19


----------



## lizbeb (2012 Augusztus 15)

20


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

Egyedem-begyedem


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

tenger tánc


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

Hajdú sógor


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

mit kívánsz


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

nem kívánok


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

egyebet


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

csak 1 falat


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

kenyeret


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

Mit sütsz


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

kis Szűcs?


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

Sós húst sütsz


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

kis Szűcs???


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

Igen sóóóóóósat sütök


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

3


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

2


----------



## Ákimáki73 (2012 Augusztus 15)

utsó kötelezőőőőőőőő \\m/


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*Segítség letöltéshez*

Én sem tudok letölteni de én tudom, hogy miért! Elolvastam a "súgót"!
Regisztráció után gyűjts össze 20 hozzászólást és várj 48 órát. Tömören és röviden ennyi.


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*2*

Értelmetlen hozzászólásokkal is lehet gyűjtögetni? Tök jó!


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*3*

Na jó akkor hajrá!


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*4*

F1 elvonási tüneteim vannak


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*5*

Székely be megy a kocsmába. Kávét kér. Erre azt mondja a pultos. Nincs babkávé csak 3+1. Erre a székely: nem baj. Úgyis négyen vagyunk.


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*6*

A férfi jelentkezik a hadseregbe. Beosztják az ejtőernyősökhöz. Az első próbaugrás után azt mondja: 
- Írják be, hogy kétszer ugrottam!
- Hogyhogy kétszer?
- Először és utoljára!


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*7*

Facebook a régmúltban
- Ádám és Éva részt vesz következő
eseményen : Bűnbeesés
- Ádám kedveli a következőt : Szex
- Mózes megosztott egy hivatkozást 
Tízparancsolat
- Noé frissítette az állapotát : Nagy az Isten
állatkertje
- Jézus, Péter, András, Jakab és további 9
személy részt vesz ezen az eseményen
Vacsora
- Jézus meg lett jelölve ebben az albumban
Leonardo Da Vinci: Festményeim
- 7 vezér kedveli : Google Earth
- VIII . Henrik kapcsolati állapota : bonyolult
- Dózsa György megjelölte Ady Endrét, mint
nokáját
- Petőfi Sándor válasza a segesvári csatára 
Ott leszek
- Vörös Hadsereg ott volt : Berlin
- Hófehérke mostantól : Tudor ,Vidor és
további 5 személy ismerőse


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*8*

-Mikor megy ki a TV Maci a divatból? -??? -Amikor már nem mossa a fogát,hanem egy pohár vizbe teszi estére.


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*9*

Hentesnél áll a sor. Egy nő úgy gondolja, hogy jó alkalom egy kis ismerkedésre. Odafordul a mögötte álló férfihoz: - Kati vagyok, facér.
Mire a férfi: - Béla vagyok, calonnáér’.


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*10*

Három idős néni a régi szép időkről beszélgetnek. -Régen ilyen szép,hosszú,vastag uborkákat lehetett kapni a piacon és sokkal olcsobb is volt.-Mondja az egyik ér mutatja is az uborka méretét a kezével. -Bizony igy volt és két ekkora fej hagymát adtak a mai egy fej áráért.-Teszi hozzá a másik és ő is mutatja,hogy mekkora hagymák voltak. A harmadik,aki tök süket nézi őket elgondolkozva majd megszólal: -Na erre a férfira én is jól emlékszem csak a neve nem jut eszembe.


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*11*

Na gyorsítsunk


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*12*

12


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*13*

13


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*14*

14


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*15*

15


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*16*

16


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*17*

17


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*18*

18


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*19*

19


----------



## athlonka (2012 Augusztus 15)

*20*

Na ez lesz az utolsó 20


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

Helló! Most regisztráltam. 1


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

2


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

3


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

4


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

5


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

6


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

7


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

*8*

8


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

*10*

10:d


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

*10*

akkor 10


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

*11*

*11*


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

*12*

12


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

*13*

13


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

*14*

14 ​


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

15


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

*16*

16:777:


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

17 alakul.


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

*18*

18 még kettő


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

*19*

Már csak 1.


----------



## Pimpa21 (2012 Augusztus 15)

*20*

Köszönet ezért a remek témáért 20. :0:


----------



## mina2020 (2012 Augusztus 15)

Én is köszi ezt a topicot


----------



## Bazsaly (2012 Augusztus 16)

Köszi!


----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 17)

Arra gondolok, hogy gyorsan írjak 20 hozzászólást  egy!


----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 17)

Ez egy nagyon jó ötlet


----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 17)

Miért kellene kiiktatni?


----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 17)

Hehehe


----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 17)

Meg kell mondjam, nem könnyű itt összeszedni a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 17)

Mert főként zenei alapokat szeretném átböngészni, de addig nem lehet, még csak megnézni sem a feltöltéseket.


----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 17)

Még csak 6


----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 17)

Sziasztok, megjöttem.


----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 17)

Karaoke alapokat keresve dobta ki a kereső ezt az oldalt.


----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 17)

De felregisztráltam, remélem sok hasznos és okos dolgot találok itt


----------



## Evicsku (2012 Augusztus 17)

koszonom


----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 17)

Már csak 10 hozzászólást kell írnom 
egy!


----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 17)

kettő...


----------



## Csincsijja (2012 Augusztus 17)

Segitsetek kerlek a baratnom saran13 nem tud hozzaszolni a temakhoz, tehat nem tudja osszegyujteni a 20 hozzaszolast mar eltelt negy nap miota regisztralt, ha valakinek valami otlete van kerlek segitsetek neki! koszonom!


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 17)

Üdv mindenkinek a fedélzeten!


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 17)

Vannak pillanatok az életben, amikor egész egyszerűen el kell veszítenünk a fejünket. Ezekre a pillanatokra fogunk valószínűleg örökké emlékezni.


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 17)

Naponta legalább egyszer nevessünk. Van a nevetésben valami, ami könnyebbé teszi az életet.
Gary Chapman


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 17)

A legjobb dolgok nem jönnek könnyen. Küzdeni kell értük. És a világon semmi nem olyan fenséges, mint azok a dolgok, amelyekért a legkeményebb küzdésen át vezetett az út.
Tomán Edina


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 17)

Poshadt vizű kút mellett üldögélve sosem találod meg a tiszta forrást.
Hioszi Tatiosz


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 17)

Mindenkiben megvan a lehetőség, hogy pozitív hatást gyakoroljon a világra. Az azonban, hogy ez ténylegesen mennyire sikerül, attól függ, hogyan gazdálkodunk a lehetőségeinkkel.
Gary Chapman


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 17)

Önismeret nélkül a világ homályban marad. A legnagyobb önismeretre pedig a fájdalom tanítja meg az embert, mert átháríthatatlan.
Csoóri Sándor


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 18)

este ha éj szele száll a tavon


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 18)

ülnek a békák hallgatagon


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 18)

nézik a holdat az égi csodát


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 18)

tőle remélnek több vacsorát


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 18)

Az éhezésnél, a szomjazásnál, a munkanélküliségnél, a szerelmi bánatnál, a vereségnél - mindennél - rosszabb, ha úgy érezzük, hogy senkit, de senkit nem érdeklünk.


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 18)

A szeretet megváltoztat, a szeretet gyógyít. Néha azonban halálos csapdát állít, és elpusztítja azt, aki teljesen átadja magát neki.


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 18)

Az élet állandó kockázatot rejt, és aki megfeledkezik erről, az soha nem készül fel a sors kihívásaira.


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 18)

Néha annyira ragaszkodunk az életmódunkhoz, hogy visszautasítunk egy nagy lehetőséget, mert nem tudjuk, miként éljünk vele.


----------



## patypalatty (2012 Augusztus 18)

Néha az utunkba sodródik valami, de mivel még nem jött el a mi időnk, tovább is áll, nem érint meg minket, csak súrol - de azért ahhoz elég egyértelmű, hogy megértsük.


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

Hellóhelló!


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

Itt vagyok.


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

Kéne egy kotta.


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

A PI állandó.


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

Fantasztikus, hogy végül minden megoldódik, nincs kegyelem.


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

A hiba olykor a hibakereső készülékében van.


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

A tökéletesség az Ön készülékében van!


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

A legnagyobb elménél is okosabb a buták szövetsége.


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

Ne izgasd föl magad, nyomban fölizgatod a többieket.


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

Nem a világ bonyolult, te vagy körülményes.


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

Mondd meg ki vagy, s én megmondom ki vagy.


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

Na látod – mondták az oroszlánnak, amikor úgy látták, hogy már megszokta a rácsot.


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

Csupán akarni kell, hogy sikerüljön, hogy ne sikerüljön.


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

A csatavesztés egy esetben megbocsáthatatlan: ha el sem mentél az ütközetbe.


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

Van bennem valaki, aki rosszat akar nekem.


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

Vajon hányat szóltam már hozzá?


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

Biztos n-et, ahol n eleme N-nek.


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

a + b = c


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

c+d = e


----------



## egivandor82 (2012 Augusztus 18)

Köszönjük!


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Gambia-Banjul


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Barbados-Bridgetown


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Saint Lucia- Castries


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Irorszag- Dublin ))


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Tuvalu-Funafuti


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Malajzia-Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Ecuador- Quito


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Ciprus-Nicosia


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Esztorszag-Tallin


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Fulop szigetek- Manila


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Jordania- Amman


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Kuba-Havanna


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Lettorszag- Riga


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Seychelle-szigetek - Victoria


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Tunezia-Tunisz


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Zambia- Lusaka


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Fidzsi-szigetek - Suva


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Marokko- Rabat


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Haiti- Port-au-Prince


----------



## Zsorzsika (2012 Augusztus 19)

Montenegro- Podgorica


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Azért, mert nincs meg a 20 üzid. Szerintem én is ebben a cipőben vagyok.


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Inci, Finci és a kis Picurka, elindultak hosszú útra.
Kristály folyamon hajóztak, míg tengerre futottak. 
Hová mentek, mit csináltok? Szólt a kövér hold reájuk.
Halat fogunk, szép heringet. Míg az ezüst tenger ringat,
megmerítjük hálóinkat. Szólt Inci, Finci és picur.
Inci , Finci álmatag, Picurka is bólogat. Kis hajójuk égen járó,
állmok szárnyán messze szálló. Csukd be szemed és halld anyát, 
mesékből szőtt halk szavát, éji tenger moraját, legendád súg száz csodát. 
Lásd búcsúzik a 3 úr: Inci, Finci és Picur.

Kedvenc altató.


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Köszi a lehetőséget.


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Romhányi József: A teve fohásza

Monoton 
üget a süppedô homokon 
a sivatag lova, 
a tétova teve 
tova. 
Hátán rezegve 
mozog a 
rozoga 
kúp 
alakú púp. 
A helyzete nem szerencsés. 
Apró szemcsés 
homokkal telve 
a füle, a nyelve. 
Sóvár szemekkel kutat 
kutat. 
Még öt-hat nap 
kullog baktat. 
Az itató tava távol, 
s oly rettentô messze még az oázis. 
Erre utal az alábbi fohász is: 
- Tevék ura! 
Te tevél tevévé engem eleve, 
Teveled nem ér fel tevefej tétova veleje. 
Te terved veté a tevevedelô tavat tavaly távol, 
de tévednél, vélvén, 
vén híved neved feledve 
elvetemedve 
vádol. 
Nem! Vidd te tevelelkem hovatovább tova, 
mivel levet - vert vederbe 
feltekerve - nem vedelve 
lett betelve 
a te tevéd szenvedelme. 
Te nevedbe 
legyen eme 
neveletlen tevetetem 
eltemetve!​S evezzevel ava teve 
levelkévét kivilevelhevelteve.


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Romhányi József: A teve fohásza

Monoton 
üget a süppedô homokon 
a sivatag lova, 
a tétova teve 
tova. 
Hátán rezegve 
mozog a 
rozoga 
kúp 
alakú púp. 
A helyzete nem szerencsés. 
Apró szemcsés 
homokkal telve 
a füle, a nyelve. 
Sóvár szemekkel kutat 
kutat. 
Még öt-hat nap 
kullog baktat. 
Az itató tava távol, 
s oly rettentô messze még az oázis. 
Erre utal az alábbi fohász is:
- Tevék ura! 
Te tevél tevévé engem eleve, 
Teveled nem ér fel tevefej tétova veleje. 
Te terved veté a tevevedelô tavat tavaly távol, 
de tévednél, vélvén, 
vén híved neved feledve 
elvetemedve 
vádol. 
Nem! Vidd te tevelelkem hovatovább tova, 
mivel levet - vert vederbe 
feltekerve - nem vedelve 
lett betelve 
a te tevéd szenvedelme. 
Te nevedbe 
legyen eme 
neveletlen tevetetem 
eltemetve!​S evezzevel ava teve 
levelkévét kivilevelhevelteve.


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Én is felraknék egy altatót:
Alszik a rét.

Tavaszi szélben alszik a rét,
hold dédelgeti fák levelét.
Méh is elrakta kis kosarát,
sárga kabátot vesz fel a nád.

Mákvirág hunyja szép szemét,
esti ruhába bújt az ég.
Mókusgyerek is szendereg,
szellő járja a kerteket.

Nyulacska fekszik és pihen,
homályos erdő mélyiben.
Harkálymadár azt mondja kopp,
várjuk csak meg a holnapot.

Sündisznó mondja, itt az est,
társaidat most ne keresd.
Brummog a mackó, este van,
fáradtnak érzem most magam.

Szitakötőnek szárnya ragyog,
erdőben járnak szép szarvasok.
Őzike lába messzire visz,
halakat dajkál, ringat a víz.

Bokrok tövében alszik a hangya,
levélből készült paplan takarja.
Harmat hull már a tücsök fejére,
aludni hívja párnája széle.

Jánosbogárka lámpája fénylik,
bokortól fáig, göncölszekérig.
Ráhinti fényét fűre, bokorra,
nagyokat horkol vackán a róka.

Százszorszép a réten,
elalszik most szépen,
aludj te is Zsuzsi lányom,
csillag jár az égen.

Százszorszép virága
szirmait bezárta,
eloltjuk a fénylő lámpát,
csend borul a házra.


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

*Dalszöveg*

Volt egyszer egy lovascsapat,
betörtek egy faluba.
Megölték a férfiakat,
s elvitték a lányokat.

Este van már - késő este -
minden rablány alszik már.
Csak egy rablány van még ébren
kinek szíve nagyon fáj.

Volna nékem tintám, tollam,
s volna nékem papírom,
le is írnám mindazokat,
ami nékem fájdalom!

Reggel van már - kora reggel -
minden rablány talpon már.
Csak egy rablány alszik mélyen,
kine lelke mennyben jár.

Volt már nékem tintám, tollam,
s volt már nékem papírom,
le is írtam mindazolat
ami nékem fájdalom.

Új sír van a temetőben
rajta virág koszorú.
Mellette egy barna legény
kinek szíve szomorú.

Ne sírj, ne sírj, barna legény!
Ne fájdítsd a szívedet!
Te is tudod, hogy a sírból
visszatérni nem lehet.


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Emlékkönyvbe:
_●Nem hiába szép a neved,_
_ Elfeledni nem is lehet!_
_ Arra kérlek, te se feledd_
_ Ki -e pár sort írta Neked!_​


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Emlékkönyvbe:*

Napjaid vígan teljenek,
Ezt kívánom én neked!
Kerüljön bánat, betegség,
Ezt is kívánom neked még!
Derűs legyél s mindig vidám!
Tenéked ezt kívánja egy barát!
Örök szerelem kísérjen utadon!
Legyen, boldog életed én azt akarom!
Legjobb barát vajon ki lehet?
Elmondhatom, bár már sejtheted!
„Az kit szívedben mindig megtalálsz"*


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

SZedd a tavasz virágát,
Egy csokorba össze,
Rózsát tégy és nefelejcset
Egyet kettőt közbe.
Tekints a csokorra,
Látni fogsz a múltra,
Eszedbe fog jutni
Ki ezt neked írta.


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Emlékkönyvbe:
Nyolc
sort
írok
csupán
légy
boldog
és
vidám!


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Emlékkönyvbe:

*Ha majd egyszer évek múlva,
Hajad fehér lesz,kezed reszkető,
Unokáid közt üldögélsz,
S a legkisebbik egy könyvet vesz elő,
-Nézd Nagymama könyvet találtam,
Odaviszi és leteszi eléd,
Te felütöd a könyv fedelét,
S eszedbe jutok én,
Engem már talán takar a sír,
Unokáid fétve súgják,
-Nézd a Nagymama sír!*


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Emlékkönyvbe:

Ha majd rövid ruhádat egy hosszú váltja fel,
Ha majd a számtanpldék helyett a szerelem érdekel,
Ha mjad oltár elé egy csinos fiu vezet,
Akkor se Felejts el ENGEMET!


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Osvát Erzsébet: Az álomszuszék medvebocs




Csikorog a 
Tél csizmája. 
A bokrokon 
semmi málna. 

Csendes lett az 
erdő nagyon. 
Nyúl fut át 
a fehér havon. 

Nincs már madár, 
ezüst hangú. 
- Kár! Kár! - károg 
a sok varjú. 

A fák között 
szilaj szél jár. 
Nem bóklász a 
kicsi bocs már. 

Barlangjában 
békén szuszog. 
Nem bántja méh, 
sem szúnyog. 

De jó is az 
anyja mellett. 
Hozzábújva 
melegedhet. 

Száll szemére 
édes álom: 
méz csillog egy 
kerek tálon. 

Nyalja a friss 
álommézet, 
vidám rigófüttyre 
ébred. 

Hallja hangját 
a cinkének: 
- Bújj ki, 
vége már a télnek.


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Imádom:

Egyszer volt hol nem volt egy icipici házikó
Icipici házikóban icipici ágyikó
Ottan élt éldegélt egy icipici Lencsi lány
Icipici anyukával túl az Óperencián

Icipici Lencsi lányka Lencsi babát ringatott
Anyuka is ezt csinálta és boldogságban éltek ott
Amikor este lett s az icipici lányka félt
Icipici anyukája mondott egy mesét (3x)

És ha meg nem haltak, ma is élnek
Ma sincs vége a mesének
Ma sincs vége, sosincs vége
Fuss el véle


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Micimackó Dalszöveg:






Itt az élet hurrikán,
Mert ez Hapburg.
Laserjet és éroplán,
Ez mind Hapburg.
Dagobert bácsi, kacsamesék
Duck Tales! Uuh,
Refr.:
Sok izgalmat, élményt, rejtélyt átélsz, uuh,
Míg õserdõn, tûzön, vízen átérsz.
Kövesd a szíved bajban, vészben,
Félned nem kell ezt tartsd észben,
De ha félsz, nézd csak meg a Duck Talest! uuh
Refr.:
A nagy kaland, a kacsamesék, Duck Tales! uuh!
Duck Tales! uuh!
____________________________________
Aladdin: ezeregy éj




Árus:Ez a nagy sivatag, hol a nap csupa tûz.
Rendes karaván alig jár.
Ahol minden sivár, mindig perszel a nyár.
Vad a táj, de nekem hazám.
Keletrõl fúj a szél, nyugaton kel a nap
Hol a szûz homok tengermély.
Jöjj el hát sose félj,csak a szõnyegig érj,
Hiszen itt vár rád ezeregy éj.
Vár ezeregy éj, csoda rábusi kéj.
Ugy perzsel az ég, lesz tüzesebb még ez a végsõ tökély.
Vár ezeregy éj ott a hold küszöbén
Hát nagyon vigyáz, hogy mit is csinálsz a dûnék tövén.
_______________________________________________-
Csipet csapat:




üntett! Ûzzed! Fuss amíg lábad jár,
mert kismancs, tappancs rád csap és véged már.
Bizony meglakol, kit elkapnak,
ha segély kell, csak szólj!
Chip, Chip, Chip, Chip és Dale jön, ha gond van.
Chip, Chip, Chip, Chip és Dale odapottyan.
Chip és Dale sosem fél, bár csipetnyi,
ki bajba került megmentik.
Chip, Chip, Chip, Chip és Dale jön, ha gond van.
Chip, Chip, Chip, Chip és Dale odapottyan.
Chip és Dale kifürkész nagy titkokat,
oldatlan semmit nem hagynak.
Chip, Chip, Chip, Chip és Dale jön, ha gond van.
Chip, Chip, Chip, Chip és Dale odapottyan.
Chip, Chip, Chip, Chip és Dale!
_______________________________________-
DR.Bubó:




Kígyónak lábsót, madaraknak fogsort.
Diktál a beteg, írja a doktor.
Beszél majd az utókor, kirõl?
Hahahaha Doktor Bubóról.
Köhög a harcsa, reumás a mókus.
Nem segíthet rajta, csak a pszichológus.
Beszél majd az utókor, kirõl?
Hahahaha Doktor Bubóról.
Füllentett a hüllõ, ez a vén bolondos.
Csak úgy rektor úr õ, ahogyan én orvos.
Beszél majd az utókor, kirõl?
Hahahaha Doktor Bubóról.
Beszél majd az utókor, Doktor Bubóról!
__________________________________________
Gumimacik:




Télen és nyárban,
a hóban és sárban,
hõs maci bátran a jó ügyhöz áll.
Mindenki ébred,
ha zendül az ének,
hû macik víg dala bíztatva száll.
Rajta hát, bárhogy bömböl, tombol, zúg a víz.
Bátor küzdelemre, harcra kész, ilyen a mackónép.
Kiskoruk óta, a titkuk a nóta,
s a mágikus szörp is,
a gumimacilé.
Mindenkor gyõznek és
bárkit lefõznek, ha
harsona hív és megdobban a szív.
Rajta hát, bárhogy bömböl, tombol, zúg a víz.
Bátor küzdelemre, harcra kész, ilyen a mackónép.
Rajta hát, bárhogy bömböl, tombol, zúg a víz.
Bátor küzdelemre, harcra kész, ilyen a mackónép.
_____________________________________________-
Hupikék törpikék:





Magas hegyek mögött
hol a tenger hupikék
ott laknak õk a törpikék
Hatalmas fák között
gombaházakban lakunk
és mindíg vidámak vagyuk
De a törpök élete nem
csak játék és mese
hallottál már a gonoszról
a csúf, kopasz Hókuszpókról?
Szegény Hókuszpók
mindíg mellé fog
aztán persze mérgesen morog
Nótata, törpapa,
hami, tréfi, törpilla,
ügyi, duli-fuli, okoska 
Mi vagyunk az icikék
Mi vagyunk a picikék,
a hupikék törpikék! 
______________________________________-
Mézga Család:




Néha légy bolond, egy kicsikét
Elrepül úgy a szürke gond
Derül az ég
Van abba valami báj
Hogyha kacag a máj
Szárnyal a kedv, mint a kacsamadár
Légy vidám, vagány akár egy srác
Fújd meg a tülköt trombitálj valamit játssz
Ha baj van még se legyen soha kedélyed lõporos
Ne is figyelj oda, mint mond egy fõokos
Szerintem az bolond ki téged mindezért paprikajancsinak mond
Mézga Géza vagyok, nem lopom a napot
De nyakamon a csacsikacsalád
Elég nagy a rakás, de kicsi a lakás
És nem forgatja mesekacsaláb
Van minálunk hajcihõ, kitûnõ hangulat
Olyan, mint a vadnyugat zenebona, ricsaj
Papa, mama, gyerekek csupaszív, szeretet
Egyse nyafog, kesereg tréfa csupán a baj
Kriszta tiszta gyagya, mert vizes az agya
Bemutatom lüke Aladárt
Folyton marja, böki, mint cicust a Blöki
Itt nincs elásva még a csatabárd
Van minálunk hajcihõ, kitûnõ hangulat
Olyan, mint a vadnyugat zenebona, ricsaj
Papa, mama, gyerekek csupaszív, szeretet
Egyse nyafog, kesereg tréfa a baj
/A családhoz tartozik köbükunokai fokon egy harmincadik századbeli rokon…
-MZ/X MZ/X jelentkezz, jelentkezz!
-Kapcsford!
-Mit mond?
-1 forintért megmondom!
-Elfelejtem ókor-ókor, hogy nem tudhat még újmagyarul ez az atomókor. 
Szerencse, hogy beszélhetek így a vénszülékkel, a gondolat átvívõ kézikészülékkel
-Kapcsolatunk titkos is és misztikus, kicsit utópisztikus/
Néha légy bolond, egy kicsikét
Elrepül úgy a szürke gond
Derül az ég
Van abba valami báj
Hogyha kacag a máj
Szárnyal a kedv, mint a kacsamadár
Légy vidám, vagány akár egy srác
Fújd meg a tülköt trombitálj valamit játssz
Ha baj van még se legyen soha kedélyed lõporos
Ne is figyelj oda, mint mond egy fõokos
Szerintem az bolond, ki annak mond
Ki téged leír, ki téged bohócnak mond…

Micimackó:




Hajnalodik, kiugrom az ágyból,
A barátom már vár reám.
Én kedvelem õt, nagyon kedvelem õt,
Hisz õ mackó Mici a mackó,
Ha mézre néz, bolydul a méhsereg,
Mackó, õ az a fickó!
Hûbele, bumm bele, mindig van ötlete.
Kijövünk õvele, nem dühös senkire,
Nem riad meg semmitõl!
S ha olykor nagyon, nagyon magunk vagyunk
Meglátogat minket a kedves és jó mackó
Aranyos fickó, így nem is nehéz,
Ó, édes mint a méz, mackó,
S ti többi fickó, nincs arra jó szó,
Hogy veletek élni mily' jó!


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Haló, haló,
nagy baj van kérem riadó
haló, haló,
eltûnt egy kis manó
Pumukli a neve és
az agya nem csenevész
mindig tettre, cselre kész
ha elkapnád, nyoma vész
Haló, haló,
nagy baj van kérem riadó
haló, haló
eltûnt egy kis manó
Pumukli a neve és
az agya nem csenevész
mindig tettre, cselre kész
ha elkapnád nyoma vész.
Haló, haló,
nagy baj van kérem riadó
haló, haló,
eltûnt egy kis manó


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Csipet csapat:





Büntett! Üzzed! Fuss amíg lábad jár,
mert kismancs, tappancs rád csap és véged már.
Bizony meglakol, kit elkapnak,
ha segély kell, csak szólj!
Chip, Chip, Chip, Chip és Dale jön, ha gond van.
Chip, Chip, Chip, Chip és Dale odapottyan.
Chip és Dale sosem fél, bár csipetnyi,
ki bajba került megmentik.
Chip, Chip, Chip, Chip és Dale jön, ha gond van.
Chip, Chip, Chip, Chip és Dale odapottyan.
Chip és Dale kifürkész nagy titkokat,
oldatlan semmit nem hagynak.
Chip, Chip, Chip, Chip és Dale jön, ha gond van.
Chip, Chip, Chip, Chip és Dale odapottyan.
Chip, Chip, Chip, Chip és Dale!


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Gumimacik:




Télen és nyárban,
a hóban és sárban,
hõs maci bátran a jó ügyhöz áll.
Mindenki ébred,
ha zendül az ének,
hû macik víg dala bíztatva száll.
Rajta hát, bárhogy bömböl, tombol, zúg a víz.
Bátor küzdelemre, harcra kész, ilyen a mackónép.
Kiskoruk óta, a titkuk a nóta,
s a mágikus szörp is,
a gumimacilé.
Mindenkor gyõznek és
bárkit lefõznek, ha
harsona hív és megdobban a szív.
Rajta hát, bárhogy bömböl, tombol, zúg a víz.
Bátor küzdelemre, harcra kész, ilyen a mackónép.
Rajta hát, bárhogy bömböl, tombol, zúg a víz.
Bátor küzdelemre, harcra kész, ilyen a mackónép.


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Mézga Család:




Néha légy bolond, egy kicsikét
Elrepül úgy a szürke gond
Derül az ég
Van abba valami báj
Hogyha kacag a máj
Szárnyal a kedv, mint a kacsamadár
Légy vidám, vagány akár egy srác
Fújd meg a tülköt trombitálj valamit játssz
Ha baj van még se legyen soha kedélyed lõporos
Ne is figyelj oda, mint mond egy fõokos
Szerintem az bolond ki téged mindezért paprikajancsinak mond
Mézga Géza vagyok, nem lopom a napot
De nyakamon a csacsikacsalád
Elég nagy a rakás, de kicsi a lakás
És nem forgatja mesekacsaláb
Van minálunk hajcihõ, kitûnõ hangulat
Olyan, mint a vadnyugat zenebona, ricsaj
Papa, mama, gyerekek csupaszív, szeretet
Egyse nyafog, kesereg tréfa csupán a baj
Kriszta tiszta gyagya, mert vizes az agya
Bemutatom lüke Aladárt
Folyton marja, böki, mint cicust a Blöki
Itt nincs elásva még a csatabárd
Van minálunk hajcihõ, kitûnõ hangulat
Olyan, mint a vadnyugat zenebona, ricsaj
Papa, mama, gyerekek csupaszív, szeretet
Egyse nyafog, kesereg tréfa a baj
/A családhoz tartozik köbükunokai fokon egy harmincadik századbeli rokon…
-MZ/X MZ/X jelentkezz, jelentkezz!
-Kapcsford!
-Mit mond?
-1 forintért megmondom!
-Elfelejtem ókor-ókor, hogy nem tudhat még újmagyarul ez az atomókor. 
Szerencse, hogy beszélhetek így a vénszülékkel, a gondolat átvívõ kézikészülékkel
-Kapcsolatunk titkos is és misztikus, kicsit utópisztikus/
Néha légy bolond, egy kicsikét
Elrepül úgy a szürke gond
Derül az ég
Van abba valami báj
Hogyha kacag a máj
Szárnyal a kedv, mint a kacsamadár
Légy vidám, vagány akár egy srác
Fújd meg a tülköt trombitálj valamit játssz
Ha baj van még se legyen soha kedélyed lõporos
Ne is figyelj oda, mint mond egy fõokos
Szerintem az bolond, ki annak mond
Ki téged leír, ki téged bohócnak mond…


----------



## pgyuf (2012 Augusztus 19)

Megvan a 20 üzim és 3 nap telt el a regisztrációm óta és mégsem tudok letölteni semmit. Miért???


----------



## Kultatukka (2012 Augusztus 20)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Móni vagyok


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Hajdúszoboszlón élek


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Érdekelnek a kreatív dolgok


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Szeretek kézimunkázni


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Origamizni


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Gyöngyöt fűzni


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Remélem nem csinálok hülyeséget amiért itt próbálom összeszedni a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Ha igen akkor bocsi


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Van két gyönyörű lányom


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

az egyik egyetemista


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

a másik még általánosba jár


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

sajnos mindjárt vége a nyárnak


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

és a nyári szünetnek


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

a lányaim nagy bánatára


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Tegnap voltunk a Hídi vásáron


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

alig volt árus


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

de nézelődő sem sok


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Ma a Farmerexpóra megyünk


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

ez a férjem kedvéért


----------



## Moncsi200 (2012 Augusztus 20)

Na mostmár nem fárasztalak benneteket megvan a 20 hozzászólás! Sziasztok


----------



## wyzaru (2012 Augusztus 20)

jelen


----------



## Esperantisto (2012 Augusztus 20)

Helló Mindenki!


----------



## Esperantisto (2012 Augusztus 20)

Ez a 4. üzim lesz: kellemes aug. 20-át!


----------



## Esperantisto (2012 Augusztus 20)

Az 5. egy bölcsesség: Minden sikeres nő mögött ott áll...egy nagy rakás mosatlan ruha. - Sally Poe

... és mi minden más is!


----------



## Esperantisto (2012 Augusztus 20)

További bölcs mondás: "Okos vagy, ha csak a felét hiszed el annak, amit hallasz. Zseniális, ha tudod, melyik felét."
Ez a 6.


----------



## Esperantisto (2012 Augusztus 20)

Folyt. 7.
"Olyan világban élünk, amelyben a limonádé mesterséges aromákat tartalmaz,
ellenben a bútorápoló szerek valódi citromot..."


----------



## Esperantisto (2012 Augusztus 20)

8. Újabb okos(kodó) mondás: Az embernek három korszaka van: ifjúság, felnőttkor és a "remekül nézel ki".


----------



## Esperantisto (2012 Augusztus 20)

9. Kis Ferenc...


----------



## Esperantisto (2012 Augusztus 20)

10. Tiszta víz...


----------



## Esperantisto (2012 Augusztus 20)

ha nem tiszta... (11.)


----------



## Esperantisto (2012 Augusztus 20)

...vidd vissza,... (12.)


----------



## cissza (2012 Augusztus 20)

üdv


----------



## piros55 (2012 Augusztus 21)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## dirobi (2012 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok. Most regisztráltam, üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## TurboWin (2012 Augusztus 21)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## istike2 (2012 Augusztus 21)

Hát igen, ez egy jó pont Mariskának.


----------



## istike2 (2012 Augusztus 21)

Hát akkor mi is köszöntünk a canadahun-on.


----------



## bausz94 (2012 Augusztus 21)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Morcos72 (2012 Augusztus 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit...


----------



## Hópofi3 (2012 Augusztus 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Hópofi3 (2012 Augusztus 22)

Én is igyekszem elérni a 20 hozzászólást,...


----------



## Hópofi3 (2012 Augusztus 22)

...mert a gyógypedagógus fórumban nagyon hasznos dolgokat találtam,...


----------



## Hópofi3 (2012 Augusztus 22)

...de semmit nem tudok letölteni. Először nem tudtam miért,...


----------



## Hópofi3 (2012 Augusztus 22)

...aztán megvilágosodtam.


----------



## Hópofi3 (2012 Augusztus 22)

Nemsokára meglesz a húsz, nyugi!


----------



## Hópofi3 (2012 Augusztus 22)

Addig is, ha valakit érdekel, Vonyarcon a Balcsinál hőség van,...


----------



## Hópofi3 (2012 Augusztus 22)

...de ssajnos a vízminőség és a vízállás siralmas...


----------



## Hópofi3 (2012 Augusztus 22)

Reméljük jövőre több esze lesz az okosoknak, és nem engedik le ennyire a vizet...Na, asszem, megvan a 20. \\m/


----------



## Lileycat (2012 Augusztus 22)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek, megosztanám egyik kedvenc idézetem:
"Why look any further if you've discovered complete satisfaction." /Eva Hoffmann/


----------



## Morcos72 (2012 Augusztus 22)

Üdv.Mindenkinek.


----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek.


----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)

Mint újonc, kezdem én is a 20-t.


----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)

:..:


----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)

:d


----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)




----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)

8


----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)

9


----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)

10


----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)

11


----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)

12


----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)

13


----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)

14


----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)

15


----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)

16


----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)

17


----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)

18


----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)

19


----------



## Sussi07 (2012 Augusztus 22)

Megvan a 20!!! :ugras:


----------



## Morcos72 (2012 Augusztus 23)

Üdv.Mindenkinek.


----------



## bithunter2 (2012 Augusztus 23)

Szia.


----------



## MissAngeliq (2012 Augusztus 23)

Sziasztok!

0-ról indulok, gyűjtök ezerrel, remélem nem csinálom rosszúl! 
Köszi:Angéla


----------



## Tarczi61 (2012 Augusztus 24)

még sajnos én se


----------



## Tarczi61 (2012 Augusztus 24)

de jó neked


----------



## Tarczi61 (2012 Augusztus 24)

szia! én is igyekszem


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

Most regisztráltam, gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat. 1.


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

2.
“Bármihez, amit megtehetsz vagy megálmodsz fogj hozzá! A merészségben zsenialitás, erő és varázslat rejlik.” (*Goethe*)


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

3.
“A siker jobbára azon múlik, hogy akkor is kitartsunk, amikor mások már feladták.” (*William Feather*)


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

4.
kiss


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

5.


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

6.
“Célozd meg a Holdat! Még ha elhibázod is, a csillagok közt landolsz.” (*Les Brown*)


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

7.
“Az ember a világmindenséget beragyogó csillag, ha szeret, és szürkén félelmetes égbolt, ha nem szeret.” (*Tatiosz*)


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

8. 
:1:


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

9.
:88:


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

Sziasztok! 

Szeretném összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólásomat, ez az első...


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

10.
“Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be hozzád, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót.”
(*Milton Berle*)


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

A második


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

A harmadik


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

11.
“A szerencse nem más, mint a felkészültség találkozása a lehetőséggel.”
(*Darrell Royal*)
:55:


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

“A siker pusztán a szerencsén múlik. Ezt bármelyik vesztes megerősíti neked!” (Earl Wilson)


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

13.
“Ne felejtsd el, hogy nem megkapni azt, amit kívánsz, néha csodálatos szerencse.” (*Dalai Láma*)


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

Egy szép idézet: 

_"Ne hagyd, hogy mások véleménye vezessen, amikor olyanokat hallasz, hogy "ez szebb" vagy "az könnyebb". Sok energiádba és lelkesedésedbe fog kerülni, hogy elérd a célod, úgyhogy egyedül te vagy a felelős érte, és biztosnak kell lenned a dolgodban."_ Paulo Coelho


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

14.
“Mélyen hiszek a szerencsében, és azt találtam, minél keményebben dolgozom, annál szerencsésebb vagyok.” (*Stephen Leacock*


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

15.
:ugras:


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

_" Csak az firtatja a jövőt, aki a jelenben boldogtalan. " _Kate Morton


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

16.
“A szerencse is belefárad, ha sokáig a hátán kell hordania valakit.” (*Gracián*)


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

"Aki az igaz felismeréshez akar jutni, a nehézségek hegyét egyedül kell annak megmásznia." Helen Keller


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

17.
“Az élet attól izgalmas, ha új dolgokat teremtünk. Ha folyton a biztonság után kutatunk, az elsorvasztja életerőnket.” (*Andrew Matthews: Élj vidáman*)


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

18.


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

19.


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

Hetedik üzenet


----------



## biibota (2012 Augusztus 24)

20.
“A folyó és a szikla összecsapásából mindig a folyó kerül ki győztesen – de nem az erejének, hanem a kitartásának köszönhetően!” (*H. Jackson Brown*)



​


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

Nyolcadik


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

Kilencedik


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

Tizedik


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

Na még egy


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

Ismét írok valamit


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

Már csak 8 van hátra


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

Már csak 7


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

Már csak 6


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

Na még egy kicsi


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

Ezt már guggolva is


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

3...


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

2...


----------



## Alverden (2012 Augusztus 24)

1...


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

Na itt vok én is


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

akkor most pozitív szavakat írkálok, hogy legalább értelme legyen


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

de mit ?


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

Egészséges vagyok a családommal együtt


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

Boldog és kiegyensúlyozott vagyok


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

A bevételem folyamatosan nő. és nő és nő


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

anyanyelvi szintem beszélek angolul.


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

A gondolatnak ereje van


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

Imádom a citromos sört.


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

Legjobb sorozat a világon a Friend.
A dallas se rossz.


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

Imádom a kisfiam.


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

Ági805 írta:


> Legjobb sorozat a világon a Friend.
> A dallas se rossz.



Akarom mondani Friends


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

Az univerzum bőkezű.


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

Ne kérj, hanem adj.


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

Ez egy szép nap


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

Bolonduska Ivanuska


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

Hupikék törpikék


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

Lehetetlen nincs, csak tehetetlen.


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

Ne gyűjtsd a lomokat! Elszívja az erőd.


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

Még a végén blog(g)olni fogok


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

világbéke


----------



## Ági805 (2012 Augusztus 24)

Boldogságot mindenkinek 22.
Túlmentem 
Élveztem. Köszönöm.
Ó ezek az apró örömök


----------



## kbhajni (2012 Augusztus 24)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kbhajni (2012 Augusztus 24)

12 szójátékozás után fedeztem fel, h van ez a "gyorsított eljárás"!


----------



## kbhajni (2012 Augusztus 24)

Tájékoztatásul: Budapesten iszonyú meleg van, munkából hazamenet majdnem rosszul lettem, a buszon legalább 40 fok volt!


----------



## kbhajni (2012 Augusztus 24)

Végre péntek délután!


----------



## kbhajni (2012 Augusztus 24)

Már 16!


----------



## kbhajni (2012 Augusztus 24)

Vasárnap du már nézegethetem végre itt a kreatív dolgokat! A munkatársnőm nagyon szép gyöngyös mintákat talált itt! Előre is hála!


----------



## kbhajni (2012 Augusztus 24)

Hétfőn tankönyv vásár, köthetem be a könyveket, füzeteket! Készülünk a sulikezdésre.


----------



## kbhajni (2012 Augusztus 24)

És megvaaaaaaaaaaan!:ugras::ugras::ugras::ugras::ugras::ugras:


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Thx!


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Akkor most addig irkálok amíg a 20 összejön.


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Találtam egy társasjáték fórumot, onnan szeretnék letölteni valamit.


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Még csak 3, dolgoznom kell rajta.


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Ez az 5.


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Haladok.kiss


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Órák kérdése és összehozom a 20-at.


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Miért lassú a gyors válasz?


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Firefox meg folyton ki akar léptetni...


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Firefox rogyadozik. De sok bajom van vele.


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Itt rohadt meleg van még mindig.


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

12...


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

13


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

14:lol:


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

15


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Ja, hiába irkálok, még várnom is kell 2 napot asszem


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

17


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

18


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Mindjárt kész...


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Húúúúúsz.


----------



## mokuska65 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Húszra gép lefagyott, reset, áááááhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## latis666 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Nekem nem jön össze


----------



## latis666 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Sziasztok nagyon tetszik az oldal!


----------



## latis666 (2012 Augusztus 26)

no akkor


----------



## latis666 (2012 Augusztus 26)

vagyis


----------



## latis666 (2012 Augusztus 26)




----------



## latis666 (2012 Augusztus 26)




----------



## latis666 (2012 Augusztus 26)

lkhnhláoéhiálnh


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

Szia Mindenki!


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

nagyon tetszik az oldal es orulok, hogy Kanadaban is igy osszetartanak a magyarok!


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

rengeteg erdekes temarol olvastam


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

en egy Kanadaban elo baratnommel szeretnem felvenni a kapcsolatot...


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

majd pist kutakodok meg hatha szerencsevel jarok...


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

picit


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

de ugye ahhoz, hogy barmilyen fotot letoltsek, a 20 hozzaszolasomnak meg kell lennie


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

igy elnezest mindenkitol


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

de ebben a formaban


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

fogom megszerezni


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

azt a bizonyos


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

20


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

hozzaszolast


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

kerestem mar


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

a facebook-on is


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

de sajnos


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

sikertelenul


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

remelem


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

itt tobb


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

szerencsevel


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

jarok


----------



## agi0530 (2012 Augusztus 26)

koszi!


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

1


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

3


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

4


----------



## Critic Writings (2012 Augusztus 26)

Babamaci!


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

2


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

5


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

6


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

7


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

8


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

9


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

10


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

11


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

12


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

13


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

14


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

15


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

16


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

17


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

18


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

19


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

20


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

21


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

1


----------



## Zsuzsi34 (2012 Augusztus 26)

2


----------



## fadda (2012 Augusztus 26)

Pasas betér a presszóba, rendel egy korsó sört. A csapos kitölti, ám ahogy nyúl érte, a pult mögül egy majom ugrik elő, felpattan és belemártogatja a golyóit a sörbe. A pasas dühösen rászól a csaposra:
- Ezt így nem iszom meg! Töltsön másikat!
A csapos elnézést kér és kitölt egy másikat, de a majom gyorsan ezt is elintézi. A pasas őrjöng:
- Miért nem vágják ki ezt a majmot innen?
- Nézze, mi nem tehetünk róla, leszerződtettünk egy zongoristát, övé a majom, vele kellene ezt megbeszélni.
A pasas odamegy a zongoristához:
- Tudja azt, hogy a majom belemártogatja a sörbe a golyóit?
- Sajnos nem tudom, de ha eldúdolja, szívesen megpróbálom...


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Az ember sajátos szokása, hogy szeret otthonosan berendezkedni adott világában. Tárgyait és fogalmait éppúgy magához szelídíti, akárcsak háziállatait."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

Sziasztok
Én is új vagyok itt, a keresztszemezés a legújabb hobbim, még csak most kezdtem, de máris imádom.


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"A boldogság keresése sokkal fontosabb, mint a fájdalomé."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Ha valami fontos dologra bukkansz az életben, az nem jelenti azt, hogy az összes többiről le kell mondanod."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"A bátorság nem azt jelenti, hogy nincs bennünk félelem - hanem azt, hogy nem hagyjuk, hogy megbénítson bennünket."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"A félelmektől való megszabadulás legegyszerűbb és legbátrabb módja, ha közel megyünk hozzájuk és átéljük őket."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Rendezd a gondolataidat, következtess módszeresen, ez a titka a sikernek!"


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Az ember már csak ilyen... érzelmei nagy részét félelemmel helyettesíti."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Csak akkor merengj a múlton, ha tökéletes biztonságban tudhatod magad."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Rossz úton jár az, aki álmokból épít várat, s közben elfelejt élni."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Minden álmunk valóra válhat, ha van bátorságunk a nyomukba eredni."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Ha az ember víz alá kerül, nem szabad semmit tennie ellene, meg kell várnia, amíg a víz fenekére ér, csak akkor tudja magát egyetlen megváltó rúgással fellökni a felszínre."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Az élet az erőfeszítéseket díjazza, nem pedig a kifogásokat."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Mindig akkor jövünk rá, hogy mi a legfontosabb számunkra, mikor már elveszítettük."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Aki nem halad, az visszafejlődik. Vagy fejlődsz, vagy leépülsz."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Ne rágódj a múlton - de ne is feledd el!"


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"A megszokás a legfélelmetesebb dolgokat is megszelidíti."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Bolond, aki a bánatot táplálja ahelyett, hogy éhen veszejtené."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Nem szeretem, ha van időm gondolkodni. Olyankor mindig elkeseredem."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Semmitől sem kell félni az életben, csak megérteni."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Mindenki szeretné megváltoztatni a világot, de senki sem szeretné megváltoztatni saját magát."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Az élet nem arról szól, hogy milyen gyorsan futsz, milyen magasra tudsz ugrani. Arról szól, hogy milyen gyorsan állsz talpra."


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"Nem lehetsz öreg és bölcs, ha sosem voltál fiatal és őrült!"


----------



## nikuczi (2012 Augusztus 27)

"El kell engedned a múltat, azért, hogy lehessen jövőd!'


----------



## Bejciatti (2012 Augusztus 27)

:9:


----------



## Bejciatti (2012 Augusztus 27)

:11:


----------



## emmmy (2012 Augusztus 27)

aranyos


----------



## emmmy (2012 Augusztus 27)

aranyos


----------



## aliz80 (2012 Augusztus 27)

hello


----------



## aliz80 (2012 Augusztus 27)

még 15 kell


----------



## aliz80 (2012 Augusztus 27)

szeretnék már letölteni


----------



## aliz80 (2012 Augusztus 27)

majdcsak


----------



## aliz80 (2012 Augusztus 27)

összejön


----------



## aliz80 (2012 Augusztus 27)

már


----------



## aliz80 (2012 Augusztus 27)

a


----------



## aliz80 (2012 Augusztus 27)

20


----------



## gyorgyzsanett (2012 Augusztus 27)

köszönöm!


----------



## gyorgyzsanett (2012 Augusztus 27)

köszönöm!


----------



## emmmy (2012 Augusztus 27)

köszönet


----------



## gyorgyzsanett (2012 Augusztus 27)

köszönöm!


----------



## gyorgyzsanett (2012 Augusztus 27)

köszönöm


----------



## gyorgyzsanett (2012 Augusztus 27)

köszönöm


----------



## gyorgyzsanett (2012 Augusztus 27)

köszönöm!


----------



## gyorgyzsanett (2012 Augusztus 27)

de jó!


----------



## gyorgyzsanett (2012 Augusztus 27)

ötletes


----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)

kiss


----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)

kiss


----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Bogard (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 28)

Hali, jó reggelt, szép napot mindenkinek 
Margó


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

1


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)




----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

király:656: a kézi


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

hzjcfzj


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

6


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

76


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

54


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

43


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

34


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

31


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

89


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

37


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

34567


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

ert


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

ethjjkkl


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

34578


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

3e4errtr


----------



## kézi1987 (2012 Augusztus 28)

rfrfgfghhhjhj


----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 28)

remélem jól telik a nap mindenkinek


----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 28)

Milyen az időjárás felétek?


----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 28)

Itt Budapesten nagyon meleg, verőfényes napsütés!


----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 28)

már csak kettő...


----------



## margotta (2012 Augusztus 28)

és az utolsó hozzászólás, hogy végre nézhessem a karaoke alapokat!


----------



## Dior77 (2012 Augusztus 28)

ez már a 4


----------



## Dior77 (2012 Augusztus 28)

így gyorsabban haladok


----------



## Dior77 (2012 Augusztus 28)

egyébként elég gyorsan haladok


----------



## Dior77 (2012 Augusztus 28)

Ha meglesz a 20


----------



## Dior77 (2012 Augusztus 28)

kánaán


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

Igazán nem ilyen könnyítés kellene!


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

Arra nem gondoltatok, hogy néhány egyenletet is meg kelljen oldani?


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

Ha verset írok az is számít?


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

Csinálok még pár fekvőtámaszt!


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

_*Ligeti Éva* _
_*Érzéki játékok *_
szép szavadnak édes ízét 
ízlelgetem bókjaidat 
ajkad forró érintését 
élvezem a csókjaidat 

minden érintésed izgat 
karjaid közt megborzongok 
ölelésed puhán ringat 
elkerülnek felhők, gondok 

sóhajomra, mosoly felel 
simogatom én is arcod 
tekinteted égbe emel 
feledtetem belső harcod 

kalandos út, testünk táján 
ruha alatt egyre beljebb 
mézre lelünk egymás száján 
siklik kezünk egyre lejjebb 

vérünk lüktet egyre jobban 
mágnesként vonz test a testet 
szerelmünk is lángra lobban 
s együtt töltjük ezt az estet


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

*Ajkamon*

Komoly vagyok, elnyúlok melletted
a cigit a kezedből azértis kiveszem
fújd rám utolsó meleg füstöe illatod
olyan szép vagy, rádtapadó ajkamon

ajkamon súgom azt amit neked akarok
hisz most velem vagy és benned szól
alig bírom, megénekelt dalom, ezerszer
szorítlak és magamba gyűröm tested

tested apránként magamhoz illesztem
mozaikokká magamon összeillesztlek
fésülöd hajad, szemed elöttem lecsukod
olyan szép vagy, rámtapadó ajkamon...


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

_*Bonsoir*_ 

Bonsoir kedves dalom
gyere táncoljunk ma
míg testünk lehuppan
tollas pamlag süppedős
mély hullámos hegyeibe
daloljunk vidám chansont

bonsoir kedves párom 
kire nem hasonlít senki
csak kivel itt dúdolgatok
szürke munkanapokban
felejthetetlen estékben

ne kímélj ma sem, míg
erőtlen nem omlassz
mindíg váró karjaimba
s fáradt testedbe erőt
nem lehelek másnapra
bonsoir kedves álmom.


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

_*Édes*_

Lehelletem rádfújom

jégvirágos ablakon
látom világok színeit
újra kristállyá fagy itt

táncolnék jégen is
forrón, heves iramban
virágok hajlának szét
míg meg nem fagynak

dallamunk édes duett
viszhangzik végtelen
táncunk el nem enged
szavaidban élek Édes.


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

*Illatod*

Csak mondom, mondanám
morzsákat lesöpröm
mégis maradnak, szemek
letörlöm mi kiborult, tea
nem, ez már tőlem van
zápor mi lelkemben hull
és zuhanok mélyre

várom, szavak, dalok
űr cseng bennem, nagy
nyitva ajtók ablakok
üres kalitkák, madarak
hogy találjalak keressem
a csendet, a magányt, a
szél hívó szavát, illatod...


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

_*Harcos Katalin*_

_*Mit mondanál*_


Mit mondanál,
ha most kezedbe tenném két kezem,
tekintetemből sütne az érzelem,
s csókra várón lehunynám a szemem?

Mit mondanál, 
ha fejem a válladon nyugodna,
vagy ajkam kis pilleként csapongva
csókolna, és szerelmet susogna?

Mit mondanál, 
ha éreznéd testemben a vágyat,
ami érintésed nyomán támad,
s tűzként ereimben szerteárad?

Mit mondanál,
ha szám szerelmesen súgná neved,
ha kitárnám feléd a szívemet,
s átadnám legféltettebb kincsemet?

Mondd, mit mondanál?


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

_*Gondolj rám... *_

Gondolj rám este,
mikor a Hold sápadt teste virít fent az égen,
s a csillagtenger oly lágyan, oly szépen
betakar selymével...
téged ott,
engem itt,
s bennem a hit, hogy lesz megint egy éj,
mikor kett&otilde;nket takar be az ég...


----------



## Dior77 (2012 Augusztus 28)

9


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

Gondolj rám reggel,
mikor a Nap álmosan felkel,
S melegével oldja a harmatot...
A pára felszáll, s elkap egy pillanatot,
Mikor felhő jár arra...belébújik, s elszáll arra...
hol várok rád.
S nyári záporként áztatja arcunkat,
neked ott,
nekem itt,
S bennem a hit, hogy lesz még harmat,
mely fürdeti ajkamat...


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

Gondolj rám...csak úgy...néha,
mert hiányzom neked, s a léha,
lusta napok lassan telnek nélkülem,
s vágysz arra, amire én is, szüntelen.
Rád, Kedves, a csókodra, s ölelő, édes karodra...
mely álmunkban is úgy kísért...
téged ott,
engem itt,
S bennem a hit, hogy lesz még közös álom,
S nem hiába vágyom rád...
Jössz majd, s csókol újra szád.


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

Egyenes ösvényen



Szívemben a kicsi

metronóm üteme

zengi az ünnepet,

mint harangok zúgása,

tölti be lelkem a

szerelem, újra élem,

nemcsak elszenvedem

az életem.

Ütemre zeng bennem

az üzenet: veled,

csak veled....

Egyenes ösvényen 

érkeztem meg.


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

_*Ajkad ígérete*_

Álmodni csak éjjel, hiszek benned
kis tarka virágok illata mellett
szoknyád fodrai röptében


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

álmodnom minek, hisz foghatlak éjjel
takarom süket világú énem
arcomról könnyek gördülnek


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

álmomban élek, eretnek évek leple
hazugság minden nap, éjjel
félig föld alatt, félek


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

álomtalan lettem, keser-édes világ
így hiszek benned, óh imám
elönti lelkem egy vágy


----------



## Dior77 (2012 Augusztus 28)

11


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

álmodni csak szépen, csillagos éjjel
öled selymes, forró ívében
vállamon ajkad igérete.


----------



## Dior77 (2012 Augusztus 28)

12


----------



## zsokababa (2012 Augusztus 28)

Örülök a lehetőségeknek!


----------



## Dior77 (2012 Augusztus 28)

13


----------



## Dior77 (2012 Augusztus 28)

14


----------



## Dior77 (2012 Augusztus 28)

15


----------



## Dior77 (2012 Augusztus 28)

16


----------



## Dior77 (2012 Augusztus 28)

17


----------



## Dior77 (2012 Augusztus 28)

18


----------



## Dior77 (2012 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## Dior77 (2012 Augusztus 28)

utolsó


----------



## verácskám (2012 Augusztus 29)

Köszönöm


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

egyke


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

ketteske


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*3*

ketteske


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*ötösék*

5


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*67*

6 lett


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*7*

7lett


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*7*

alakul


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*8*

haladás


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*9*

csakjó lesz


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*10*

csak lesz valami


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*11*

mégcsak


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*12*

miért


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*13*

na ne


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*14*

miért csak


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*15*

már


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*16*

szupi


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*17*

dejó


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*18*

márnem sok


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*19*

de szupi


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*20*

hihetetlen hurráááákiss


----------



## zorkababa (2012 Augusztus 29)

*21*

ráadás


----------



## kiskacsa59 (2012 Augusztus 29)

Ma veletek ismét itt, és a csodás versekkel!


----------



## ramlali (2012 Augusztus 30)

Jó reggelt vagy jó napot mindenkinek.


----------



## artur-22 (2012 Augusztus 30)

hello


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Szép jó estét mindenkinek.


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

na jön a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Rebbeca


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Abigél


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Szép nyári nap


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Valahol Európában


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Rudolf


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Miss Saigon


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Rómeó és Júlia


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Szépség és a szörnyeteg


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Tavaszébredés


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Padlás


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Dzsungel könyve


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Isten pénze


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Csoportterápia


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Mary Poppins


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Szentivánéji álom


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Elisabeth


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Ghost


----------



## lasec (2012 Augusztus 31)

Na mik voltak ezek?  amúgy kész a 20 hozzászólásom. köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## ramlali (2012 Augusztus 31)

Sziasztok mindenkinek. Jó reggelt.


----------



## ramlali (2012 Augusztus 31)

Na még egy és remélem....


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

még20


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

még19


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

még18


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

még 17


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

még 16


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

még15


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

még14


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

még13kiss


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

még12


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

még11


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

még10


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

még9:!:


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

már csak 8


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

na még 7:razz:


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

már csak 6


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

5...


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

4...


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

3...\\m/


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

2...


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

1:idea:


----------



## piros55 (2012 Augusztus 31)

*Hello !*


----------



## pozone (2012 Augusztus 31)

Oké már csak 72 óra


----------



## evike25 (2012 Augusztus 31)

Szia!Ne haragudj, de feltöltenéd ezt még egyszer!Köszönöm.


----------



## evike25 (2012 Augusztus 31)

Ne haragudj, feltöltenéd ezeket!Köszönöm.


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

Köszi


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

Köszi


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

Köszi


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

köszi


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

kösz


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

kösz


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

:d


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

szupi


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

kösz:2:


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

remek


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

Franko


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

Óriási


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

szupi


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

Király


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

kinc sesbánya


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

sirály


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

Ezt kerestem


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

Tökéletesd


----------



## chaabee (2012 Szeptember 1)

Lányom imádja


----------



## kicsiferi (2012 Szeptember 1)

Hadd teljen az a winyó


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

Köszi


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

Ez milyen igaz.


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

Sok jó dolog van itt..Köszönöm


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

1


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

2


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

3


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

4


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

5


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

6


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

7.


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

8


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

9


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

10


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

11


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

12


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

13


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

14


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

15


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

16


----------



## copido (2012 Szeptember 2)

jól hangzik


----------



## copido (2012 Szeptember 2)

köszönettel vettem


----------



## copido (2012 Szeptember 2)

szép napot


----------



## copido (2012 Szeptember 2)

mire vagyí kivancsi?


----------



## copido (2012 Szeptember 2)

jót nevettem


----------



## copido (2012 Szeptember 2)

hol olvASHATÓ


----------



## copido (2012 Szeptember 2)

9


----------



## copido (2012 Szeptember 2)

10


----------



## copido (2012 Szeptember 2)

11


----------



## copido (2012 Szeptember 2)

12


----------



## copido (2012 Szeptember 2)

13


----------



## copido (2012 Szeptember 2)

14


----------



## copido (2012 Szeptember 2)

15


----------



## copido (2012 Szeptember 2)

:12:


----------



## copido (2012 Szeptember 2)




----------



## copido (2012 Szeptember 2)




----------



## copido (2012 Szeptember 2)




----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

17


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

18


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

19


----------



## Tulipán84 (2012 Szeptember 2)

20


----------



## p.ancsi (2012 Szeptember 3)

Tök jó!
Újból kellett regiznem,a régivel nem tudtam h.sz-t írni,pedig meg tavaly léptem be,csak nem írtam h.szt.vagy azért?


----------



## p.ancsi (2012 Szeptember 3)

örülök,hogy sikerült,látok ismerősöket,másik fórumokról


----------



## p.ancsi (2012 Szeptember 3)

gooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## p.ancsi (2012 Szeptember 3)

egyet értek


----------



## p.ancsi (2012 Szeptember 3)

abban a pillanatban,amikor beéred kevesebbel,mint a mennyit érdemelsz,még annál is kevesebbet kapsz,mint amennyivel beéred
Maureen Dowd


----------



## p.ancsi (2012 Szeptember 3)

Képzelje el a legrosszabbat,hogy jobban érezze magát!


----------



## p.ancsi (2012 Szeptember 3)

pom-pom meséi,pumukli kalandjai,kinek ismerős? a pampalini is egy haláli fazon


----------



## p.ancsi (2012 Szeptember 3)

holnapra is hagyhatok?vagy egybe kell lenyomni?


----------



## p.ancsi (2012 Szeptember 3)

uccsó,megyek


----------



## p.ancsi (2012 Szeptember 3)

Be


----------



## p.ancsi (2012 Szeptember 3)

moszkvicssluszkulcs


----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

1


----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

2


----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)




----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

5


----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)




----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

:111:


----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

:77::!::8:
:8:


----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

:66: :55:


----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

:656:


----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

kiss :88:


----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

:777:


----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

:44:


----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

:99:


----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

:23:


----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

:12:


----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

:555:


----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

:2: :6:


----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)




----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)

:22: :,,: 


:0: :111: :!:


----------



## jenci777 (2012 Szeptember 3)




----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

Helló mindenkinek


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

Na hogy is van ez a gyűjtögetés?


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

2 vagy 3? :s


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

már 4


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

1/4 megvan


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

a


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

b


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

cde...


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

f


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

g


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

h


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

12kiss


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

8)


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

:shock:


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

:444::222::9:


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

16


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

17:4:


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

18


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

19:656:


----------



## plaszlo23 (2012 Szeptember 3)

\\m/Happy new...:88:


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 3)

"Az ágy közös a párna nem"


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 3)

ez igen, de sok a jobol


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

eljen majus 1


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

miert nyul a nyul, hat kaposztaert nyul a nyul.


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

tord a nylevet vegulis nincs uvegbol


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

sok jo dolog van itt


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

*hat ez erdekes*

koszonom


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

nap?


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

szep napot


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

ketten megyunk megis 4 jovunk


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

arnyekkak


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

alvo szegek


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

:..:a jeghideg homokban


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

plakat maganyban


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

azo nappalok


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

egve hagytad


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

a folyoson a lampat


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

ma ontjak veremet


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

Pj


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

negy soros


----------



## kerwar (2012 Szeptember 4)

koszi


----------



## samuray2 (2012 Szeptember 4)

jelen


----------



## jakti (2012 Szeptember 5)

Jelen!


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

tanitobacsi vagyok


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

sokat hallottam az oldalrol


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

a felesegem is tanit


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

mar reg regisztraltam


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

es nem is tudtam rola


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

a napokban emlegettek az oldalt


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

nagyon dicsertek


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

a kreativ otleteket


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

es a sok segitseget


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

nagyon nehez anyagot gyujteni


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

es a kollegak mondtak


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

hogy errol az oldalrol inspiralodtak


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

ezutan hasznalni fogom


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

nemcsak az anyagok erdekelnek


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

tapasztalatcserere is jo lesz


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

a remeny


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

az egyuttmukodes


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

az empatia


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

vezereljen bennunket


----------



## lewiss (2012 Szeptember 5)

koszonom szepen


----------



## Ionka (2012 Szeptember 5)

Engem is !


----------



## Ionka (2012 Szeptember 5)

Huncut !!


----------



## Ionka (2012 Szeptember 5)

Szépek a virágok.


----------



## Ionka (2012 Szeptember 5)

Igen szépek.


----------



## pLease (2012 Szeptember 5)

Szép estét!


----------



## pLease (2012 Szeptember 5)

vagy napot inkább?


----------



## pLease (2012 Szeptember 5)

esetleg reggelt?


----------



## pLease (2012 Szeptember 5)

netán éjszakát?


----------



## pLease (2012 Szeptember 5)

S vajh legyen nálunk kabát?


----------



## pLease (2012 Szeptember 5)

vagy elegendő egy póló csupán?


----------



## pLease (2012 Szeptember 5)

ez ám a nagy talány...


----------



## Ionka (2012 Szeptember 6)

Csak ismételni tudom magamat


----------



## Ionka (2012 Szeptember 6)

Kép feltöltéssel én is próbálkozom.


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

Sziasztok, szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

Igaza lesz az időjósoknak?


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

jön a hidegebb idő


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

nagyon jó recepteket láttam a fórumon


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

Elismerésem mindenkinek


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

Ha az ember fogyni szeretne, miért olvas recepteket?


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

csak éhes lesz a sok jó étel láttán


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

Közben elmentem enni, mert nem bírtam tovább


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

És töltöttem fel egy profilképet


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

már a felén túlvagyok


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

közben besteledett


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

és hideg is lett


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

ismerkedem a fórummal


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

A regisztrációkor kapott levél egy egész más oldalra mutatott


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

nem is nagyon értettem a dolgot


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

még utána kell néznem, hogy


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

hol tudok bemutatkozót feltenni magamról


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

Szeretném leírni, hogy hogy kerültem ide az oldalra


----------



## Kiwwi (2012 Szeptember 6)

És miért szeretnék csatlakozni közétek

Köszönettel Kiwwi

Megvan a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## zoukman (2012 Szeptember 6)

Azért nem teljesen értem...


----------



## zoukman (2012 Szeptember 6)

mit lehet kiszűrni a húsz


----------



## zoukman (2012 Szeptember 6)

hozzászólással...


----------



## zoukman (2012 Szeptember 6)

De ha ez a szabály,


----------



## zoukman (2012 Szeptember 6)

akkor be kelletik tartani


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Na, én is elkezdtem gyúrni a 20 hozzászólásra .


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Látom megy ez gyorsan is.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Régen találtam az oldalt, de eddig sok dologtól visszatartott a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Most látom csak, hogy ezen is felül lehet emelkedni.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Meg is teszem.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Még nincs meg.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Most jövök rá, hogy nem is számolom.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Elszaladok vagy 10-ig most.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Szerintem ez a 10.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

És tovább.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Gyűlik.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Halad.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Szalad.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Gyűlik.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Nem adom fel.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Nem adom fel, de indulni kell...


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Most ez az utolsó.


----------



## hellomi2 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Az vagy, amit megeszel

_-Hannibal Lecter_


----------



## spulnyika (2012 Szeptember 7)

ez már 13dik:444:


----------



## spulnyika (2012 Szeptember 7)

14.kiss


----------



## spulnyika (2012 Szeptember 7)

15.megy ez


----------



## spulnyika (2012 Szeptember 7)

16......:444:


----------



## spulnyika (2012 Szeptember 7)

117.................)


----------



## spulnyika (2012 Szeptember 7)

18?????????????????????????:55:


----------



## spulnyika (2012 Szeptember 7)

na még kettő és olvasgathatok


----------



## spulnyika (2012 Szeptember 7)

talán 20.:77:


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Én is folytatom.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Egy újabb.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

És még.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Közeledik.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Lassan megvagyok.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Talán ez.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

Vagy ez.


----------



## almaro75 (2012 Szeptember 7)

De ez már mindenképp.


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást, hogy hozzájussak a feltett hasznos segítségekhez!


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást, hogy hozzáférjek a hasznos segítségekhez...


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást, hogy hozzáférjek a hasznos segítségekhez..


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást, hogy hozzáférjek a hasznos segítségekhez...


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Gyűtöm a 20 hozzászólást, hogy hozzáférjek a hasznos segítségekhez...


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Köszi a hasznos segítséget!!!!


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Nagyon hasznos az oldal


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Ezer köszönet


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Köszi szépen a segítséget!


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Nagyon köszönöm a hasznos segítséget!!


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Nagy segítség volt, köszi!!!


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Köszike!!!


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Hálás köszönet!!!


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Szuper!!!


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Nagyon köszi...


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Hasznos linkek, köszöntem...


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Hálás köszönet érte!!!


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Érdemes elolvasni, ajánlom mindenkinek...


----------



## Sziszmi (2012 Szeptember 8)

Nagyon hasznos könyv


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

Végre talán sikerül belépnem


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

már három éve próbálkozom


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

nem is megy olyan gyorsan, mint gondoltam


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

szeretem


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

a szőlőt


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

szióka mindenkinek


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

jövök éni is!!!!


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

csak nem fogok itt éjszakázni?


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

szép az élet


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

jaj de jó a habos sütemény!


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

mogyoró van az ő tetején


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

tükre vagyok minden mosolyodnak, azért vagyok, hogy visszamosolyogjak..... ez nagyon szép...szerintem


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

már egy tucat


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

hurrá


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

bár


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

nagyon


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

lassan


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

de


----------



## piros55 (2012 Szeptember 8)

*Kukucs !://:*


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

mindjárt


----------



## micimackó76 (2012 Szeptember 8)

az UTOLSÓÓÓÓÓÓÓ


----------



## _lavender_ (2012 Szeptember 8)

szép időnk van


----------



## eniko0206 (2012 Szeptember 9)

Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást, hogy hozzáférjek a nagyon hasznos dolgokhoz.


----------



## eniko0206 (2012 Szeptember 9)

Nagyon szép idő volt tegnap, ma is az van.


----------



## eniko0206 (2012 Szeptember 9)

Gratula


----------



## eniko0206 (2012 Szeptember 9)

Köszönöm


----------



## eniko0206 (2012 Szeptember 9)

Köszi


----------



## eniko0206 (2012 Szeptember 9)

Nagyon jó


----------



## eniko0206 (2012 Szeptember 9)

Ez egy nagyon jó könyv.


----------



## eniko0206 (2012 Szeptember 9)

Köszi szépen


----------



## eniko0206 (2012 Szeptember 9)

Kerestem


----------



## eniko0206 (2012 Szeptember 9)

Ez most nagyon jó.


----------



## eniko0206 (2012 Szeptember 9)

A játékházas anyagokat nagyon szívesen fogadnám.


----------



## virága (2012 Szeptember 9)

Hasznosak ezek az oldalak remélem sikerül majd használnom.


----------



## virága (2012 Szeptember 9)

Nekem csak Nemzetis van ha érdekel valakit....


----------



## virága (2012 Szeptember 9)

Van 7.es kémia dolgozatom Nemzetis....


----------



## virága (2012 Szeptember 9)

Klassz ez az oldal.


----------



## virága (2012 Szeptember 9)

Hasznos ez az oldal, köszönöm.


----------



## virága (2012 Szeptember 9)

Remélem hasznos lesz ez az oldal.


----------



## virága (2012 Szeptember 9)

Köszönet, biztos hasznos lesz, ha letöltöm.


----------



## virága (2012 Szeptember 9)

Széplaki Erzsébet nyelvtan témazáró 8.oszt.keresem.Ha valakinek megvan.
Köszönet.


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

A keresztszemes minták érdekelnek


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

ajánlották ezt az oldalt


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

számomra kissé komplikált


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

mivel időm az kevés van


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

de mindent a cél érdekében


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

láttam kész munkát és nagyon tetszett


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

ajándékot szeretnék készíteni a most született Unokahúgomnak


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

abc


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

def


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

remélem jól csinálom


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

és lesz értelem az itt eltöltött időnek ,mert nagyon kíváncsi vagyok a mintákra.


----------



## koboln (2012 Szeptember 9)

Hálás köszönet mindenért. 6 évi gyes után újrakezdek. Elég nehéz. Gyakran fogok idelátogatni.


----------



## koboln (2012 Szeptember 9)




----------



## koboln (2012 Szeptember 9)

Ez nagyszerű gyűjtemény.


----------



## koboln (2012 Szeptember 9)

Annyira sajnálom, hogy nem tudom még letölteni. Azon vagyok, nagyon igyekszem, mert szorít az idő.


----------



## koboln (2012 Szeptember 9)

Csakhogy hasznos is legyek: ezt ismeritek: http://www.pedagogusvilag.hu/


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

remélem ez a topic valóban segít


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

pedagógus vagyok, ha bárkinek segíthetek, keressen


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

hobbim a gyöngyözés


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

sok mintát gyűjtöttem


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

minőségi gyöngyökkel dolgozom


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

japán kása


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

cseh csiszolt


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

és swarovski


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

bevált gyöngyös boltokból


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

karkötő


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

gyűrű


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

medál


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

fülbevaló


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

bogyó


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

készült már


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

ajándékba


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

kikapcsolódás


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

önmegvalósítás


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

bár kicsit drága


----------



## Drungyus (2012 Szeptember 9)

de kreatív hobbi


----------



## koboln (2012 Szeptember 9)

Nálam labdafelelős is van.


----------



## koboln (2012 Szeptember 9)

Ez jó ötlet.


----------



## koboln (2012 Szeptember 9)

Kár, hogy még nem látom.


----------



## koboln (2012 Szeptember 9)

Szerintem törvénytelen és jogtalan, mert nem szedhet pénzt pedagógus. Legalábbis nálunk az oviban nem.


----------



## koboln (2012 Szeptember 9)

Tündérborsó írta:


> A minőségirányítás az óvodában is megszűnik ebben a formában amiben volt.
> Szakértő úgy lehetsz, hogy szakvizsgát teszel és jelentkezel a szakértői névjegyzékbe.
> Ha fenn vagy a névjegyzékben az még nem jelenti azt, hogy fel is kérnek munkára....
> A törvényekkel napi szinten tisztában kell lenni, és jó ha ismered a szakvélemény készítésének módszertanát.
> ...


 Köszi, pont erre voltam kíváncsi, mert továbbképezni kell magam és még senki nem adott ilyen alapos és pontos választ.


----------



## koboln (2012 Szeptember 9)

Tündérborsó írta:


> Kedves rencsi 007!
> 
> A közalkalmazotti foglalkoztatásban rendkívül nehéz "megszabadulni" a rossz pedagógustól.
> Ha jó szakember, de rossz természetű, akkor meg szinte lehetetlen.
> ...


Sajnos ezt én a saját bőrömön tapasztaltam. Megszokásban vagyunk.


----------



## koboln (2012 Szeptember 9)




----------



## koboln (2012 Szeptember 9)

vaczila írta:


> Ha gond van a látásérzékeléssel, próbálj a többi érzékszervére hatni. Pl tapintás, hallás.
> 
> Készíts olyan fejlesztő játékokat amikkel ezeket az érzékszerveket tudja jobban aktivizálni. Pl kis négyzetlapokra különféle papírokat ragasztani, mindegyikből kettőt és azokat tapintás útján párosítsa. Lehet használni ehhez selyempapírt, itatóst, smirglit, kartont, bordás kartont, celofánt, stb...
> 
> Vagy készíts műanyag kindertojásból hallásfigyelmet fejlesztő játékot. A kinderekbe tegyél az egyikbe pl kockacukrot, a másikba szemes borsot, a harmadikba rizst, stb....... 2-2 kinderbe tegyél ugyanolyan dolgot és hang alapján párosítsa a kindereket.



Nekem van néhány iskolaéretlen elsősöm, nekik is jó lesz. Köszi


----------



## koboln (2012 Szeptember 9)

Pedina20 írta:


> szia! Itt biztos találsz megfelelő Hello Kitty-t
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/114973840905269073743/HelloKitty



Ez csodás. Én már annyit kerestem ilyet!


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

nagyon kíváncsi vagyok a munkákra


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

abc


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

monogramhoz keresek leszámolható rajzot


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

nem értem a 2


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

miért szükséges a hozzászólások


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

gyűjtése


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

valószínű megint kapkodtam


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

és nem olvastam el minden fontos infót, de szerettem volna mihamarabb megtalálni amit keresek


----------



## LGJudit (2012 Szeptember 9)

jó lenne ha működne a dolog. Érdekes dolgokat találhat itt az ember


----------



## Józsipostás (2012 Szeptember 10)

Helló!
Még új tag vagyok, hová írhatok hozzászólásokat, hogy meglegyen a 20 db? Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## Józsipostás (2012 Szeptember 10)

Egy szép dalszöveg részlet: 

Éppen elfogytak a jó napok,
S velük fogytak el a barátok.
Ki tudja már miért?
Talán elmentek vízért.
Én meg szomjan haltam,majd egy jó szóért:cry::cry::cry:

Ha ez megtörténik, akkor ár nem is olyn szép...


----------



## kicsien01 (2012 Szeptember 10)

őszi ablak díszek emngem is érdekelnének


----------



## kicsien01 (2012 Szeptember 10)

és téli is


----------



## kicsien01 (2012 Szeptember 10)

dejó ez a zene is


----------



## kicsien01 (2012 Szeptember 10)

van még több tnt is?


----------



## kicsien01 (2012 Szeptember 10)

esetleg vip, ad stúdiói?


----------



## kicsien01 (2012 Szeptember 10)

erős attila zongora ének valami véget ért


----------



## kicsien01 (2012 Szeptember 10)

megvan esetélge valakinek?


----------



## kicsien01 (2012 Szeptember 10)

?


----------



## kicsien01 (2012 Szeptember 10)

ötletek:?


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

akkor elkezdem gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

egy már lett is...


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

néztem , hogy sok eBook van


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

találtam NG újságot is


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

van Rejtő Jenő is


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

szuper


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

látom a szakácskönyvekből is elég széles a paletta


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

találtam angol könyvet is


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

mesekönyveket is


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

el lehet itt bogarászni


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

de már csak 6 hozzászólás kell


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

illetve 5


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

4


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

még 3


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

mostmár csak a 48 elteltét kell megvárni


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

mármint 48 óra


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

remélem sikerül


----------



## pgabi75 (2012 Szeptember 11)

kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## pentason (2012 Szeptember 11)

hol, Te?


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

nos,


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

találtam itt


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

néhány érdekeséget


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

és most


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

sajnos gyűjtenem kell


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

a hozzászólásokat


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

bár


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

nem igazán


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

értem


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

hogy miért


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

van


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

egyáltalán


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

szükség


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

arra,


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

hogy meglegyen


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

a 20


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

hozzászólás


----------



## kiskossar (2012 Szeptember 11)

de azért nagyon köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Józsipostás (2012 Szeptember 11)

Hol vagytok cimborák


----------



## Józsipostás (2012 Szeptember 11)

Nem csak a 20 éveseké a világ


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

Érdekes oldalak vannak itt...


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

Nem tudom hogy keresztszemes mintával kezdjek vagy a macskámat szoktassam szobatisztaságra....


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

Nincs is macskám


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

Az élet átalakítása
A szív lélekteli mosolyával kezdődik.


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

Az a baj a humorérzékünkkel, hogy gyakran az ember akkor is használni akarja, amikor nincs jó hangulatban.


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

Az ostobák azt hiszik, hogy aki tréfál, komolytalan, és hogy a szójáték nem válasz semmire. Pedig mennyire, hogy DE..


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

Mindig legyen nálad egy sorsjegy, hogy ha a szerencse be akar jönni hozzád, akkor ne zárt kapukat találjon.


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

Azok az emberek vagyunk, akik sok mindent el tudunk tűrni, de van, amikor minden megtelik, és nem fér bele semmi.


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

A külcsín nem elég, ha be*lül*ről nem su*gár*zik a har*mó*nia.


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

A sors nyújthatja segítő kezét, és általában meg is teszi, de nekünk is ki kell venni a részünket belőle....


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

Úgy kellene élni, mint a kőkorban: naptár nélkül, élet és halál között, csak az időben.


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

Gyorsan múlik az élet. Ha nem állsz meg, hogy körülnézz, lemaradhatsz róla.


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

Voltaképp nem is a haláltól félünk, hanem attól, hogy a hiányunk senkinek sem tűnik majd fel.


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

Ha elhatározzuk, hogy sikeresek leszünk, akkor azok is leszünk... Az erős akarat diadalt arat.


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

A tehetség elsősorban céltudatos és tettre kész akarat.


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

Matematikával még senki sem tudta saját gondolatait kiszámítani.


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

A kabátot alakítsd az emberhez, és ne az embert a kabáthoz.


----------



## CsLili (2012 Szeptember 12)

Csak egyetlen igazi titok van, és ez a titok az ember, aki szeret.


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 Szeptember 12)

Köszönöm.


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 12)

Sziasztok. Jelen!


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 12)

_A barátod az, aki mindent tud rólad, és mégis szeret.
_


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 12)

_Aki hagyja, hogy megszelídítsék, az a sírás kockázatát is vállalja vele._


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 12)

_Ellenségről ritkábban derül ki, hogy barát, mint fordítva._
Vavyan Fable


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 12)

- Micimackó! Mi van, ha egyszer elkövetkezik egy olyan nap, amikor el kell válnunk?
- Ha együtt válhatunk el, akkor semmi kifogásom ellene. 
Alan Alexander Milne


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 12)

_Szeretni - azt jelenti, hogy egy részt adsz magadból, fizetséget nem kérve és feltételek nélkül._


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 12)

- Honnan tudod, hogy megbízhatsz bennem? 
- Sehonnan. Ilyen a bizalom!


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 12)

_Ha boldog akarsz lenni egy napig, egyél valami finomat. Ha egy hónapig, legyél szerelmes; ha egy évig, házasodj meg; ha egy életen át, köss barátságot!_


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 12)

_Az igazság olyan, mint egy szobor: egyetlen nézőpontból sosem láthatod a teljes valóját.
_


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 12)

_Okos vagy, ha csak a felét hiszed el annak, amit hallasz. Zseniális, ha tudod, melyik felét.
Robert Orben
_


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 12)

_Ha valakit megajándékoztunk mosollyal: ajándékot adtunk saját magunknak is.
_


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 12)

_Bár a szavak megmondják, kik vagyunk, mégis sokkal többek vagyunk, mint amennyi szavakba foglalható.
_


----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)

Vissza!!!!


----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)

Kell
!


----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)

Vannak ilyenek.


----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)

A Földön nincs igazság.


----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)

Pótolhatatlan.


----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)




----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)

Hasznos.


----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)




----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)

Jó


----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)

Hasznos.


----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)




----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)




----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)

hasznosak.


----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)




----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)




----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)

:d


----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)

Köszönet!


----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)

szépek!!!


----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)

nagyon jók!!!


----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)




----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)

Hasznosak!


----------



## pappani (2012 Szeptember 12)

Jól hasznosíthatóak.


----------



## New129 (2012 Szeptember 13)

Ez a thread is hasznos az új tagoknak, én is megköszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## New129 (2012 Szeptember 13)

Bár a normál : ) smiley kicsit gonosz, inkább ez akart lenni:


----------



## New129 (2012 Szeptember 13)

Tegnap bejelentették az iPhone 5-öt, várja már valaki teljes árú beszerzésre?


----------



## New129 (2012 Szeptember 13)

A mai időjárás is meglepő, a tegnapihoz képest igen sokat változott!


----------



## New129 (2012 Szeptember 13)

Mit gondoltok, lesz idén fehér karácsony?


----------



## New129 (2012 Szeptember 13)

Remélem, a hozzászólások elérésével alkalmam nyílik majd képek feltöltésére is. *-*


----------



## New129 (2012 Szeptember 13)

Nem semmi, hogy már 3100+ oldal olvasható csak ebben a thread-ben.


----------



## New129 (2012 Szeptember 13)

Ezaz, elindulhat a visszaszámlálás: 4


----------



## New129 (2012 Szeptember 13)

Ezaz, elindulhat a visszaszámlálás: 2


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

sziasztok


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

szeretnék teljes körű tag lenni


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

ezért küzdök a 20 hozzászólás eléréséért


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

lassan de haladok


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

már ez lesz a 6.


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

miért kell ez?


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

ahhoz hogy az ember csatlakozhasson?


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

már alig várom, hogy szemezgethessek a szép minták között


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

már sokat hallottam róla, hogy itt sok szépség van


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

igaz ez?


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

bízom benne


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

a remény hal meg utoljára


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

na már csak 7 kell


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

milyen furi, hogy tegnap amilyen meleg volt, ma olyan hüsi az idő


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

kicsijoy írta:


> milyen furi, hogy tegnap amilyen meleg volt, ma olyan hüsi az idő


de nam baj, mert nagyon kell az eső


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

nam=nem


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

na már csak 3 kell


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

már csak kettő


----------



## kicsijoy (2012 Szeptember 13)

itt a vége fuss el véle megvan a 20!


----------



## Judit Sárkány (2012 Szeptember 14)

Ez jó  Próbálnék valami értelmes, használható dolgot írni...


----------



## Judit Sárkány (2012 Szeptember 14)

Próbáljátok ki a zöld turmixot!


----------



## Judit Sárkány (2012 Szeptember 14)

Egyetek sok zöldséget!


----------



## Judit Sárkány (2012 Szeptember 14)

Mozogjatok!


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 14)

A lelki béke abból származik, ha megértjük és elfogadjuk, hogy kevesen látják pont olyannak a világot, mint amilyennek mi.


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 14)

_Az élet egy varrónő, és az átalakítás a szakterülete.
Faith Baldwin
_


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 14)

A kötelék, mely igaz családod összefűzi, nem a vér, hanem az egymás élete iránti tisztelet s a benne lelt öröm.
Richard Bach


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 14)

_Jobb menet közben tanulni, mint úgy menni, ahogy azt tanultuk._
_Leslie Jeanne Sahler_


----------



## Kisgombóc (2012 Szeptember 14)

_A szeretet az a kulcs, amelynek idővel egyetlen zár sem tud ellenállni, de türelem nélkül ez is könnyen beletörhet a zárba.
Simon András
_


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

Ma is elég hideg van!


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

rumos tea recept a hidegre való tekintettel:


2 evőkanál méz
1 db citrom
1 evőkanál rum
10 dl víz
1 db filternyi zöld tea keverék


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

Tényleg köszönöm, hogy létrehoztátok ezt a topic-ot!


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

Jó étvágyat!


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

15


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

Nem tudok mit kitalálni.


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

Hello World!


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

4865-6c6c-6f20-576f-726c-6421


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

Még nem nyetem meg az Állandó tagságot ?


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

10


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

Olvassatok sok könyvet!


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

Én is azt tesztem.


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

Kávé!


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

Levelek elolvasása...


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

Teszt...


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

Levelek elolvasva...


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

már csak 3


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

Már csak kettő


----------



## Demerth (2012 Szeptember 14)

Köszönöm!


----------



## dr Joco (2012 Szeptember 14)

szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## ehrenbergererika (2012 Szeptember 15)




----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 15)




----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 16)




----------



## mnejudit (2012 Szeptember 16)

Itt lehet beköszönni?


----------



## mnejudit (2012 Szeptember 16)

Mintha volna valami véletlen a gyermekek világában! Mintha nem vezetné minden, látszólag értelmetlen tettüket is valami furcsa, felnőtt ésszel néha nem is követhető megfontolás! (Szabó Magda)


----------



## ikrekzsuzsa21 (2012 Szeptember 16)

Szebb estét mindenkinek!


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

Olvastam, hogy itt lehet írkálni... remélem nem gond, ha írok...


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

Még kéne pár hsz nekem is...


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

Újabb hsz


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

Még csak 4, vagyis már 5 hsz


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

Remélem tényleg nem baj, hogy írok...


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

7


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

8


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

9


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

10


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

11


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

12


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

13


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

14


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

15


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

16


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

17


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

18


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

19


----------



## molar (2012 Szeptember 17)

Köszönöm, hogy létrehoztátok ezt!


----------



## szamo74 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Lordtól a vándor megvan?


----------



## szamo74 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Szűcs Judit számait mp3 formátumba fel tudod tenni?


----------



## szamo74 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Ezer köszönet a jó tartalomért!


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

1


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

2


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

3


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

4


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

5


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

6


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

7


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

8


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

9


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

10


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

11


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

12


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

13


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

14


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

15


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

16


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

sziasztok


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

szép délutánt mindenkinek


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

17


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

18


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

19


----------



## skolett (2012 Szeptember 17)

20 Köszi!


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

1
egy


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

kettő


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

három maci


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

mese


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

túl


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

az


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

operencián


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

ahol


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

a mézes


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

maci


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

imádja


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

szeretnék


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

letölteni


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

mert ez


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

nagyon


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

jó


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

ez az


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

oldal


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

köszönöm


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

mindenkinek


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

a kedvességét


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

sziasztok


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

további


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

szép


----------



## ancsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

napot


----------



## ikrekzsuzsa21 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Tartalmas estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Lehet, hogy figyelmesebben kellett volna olvasnom a regisztráció környékén, de nem értem, miért kell gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást. gondolom a teljes jogú használatához kell az oldalnak, mivel így, hogy ma regisztráltam, még nem, sikerült képregényt letöltenem.


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

A digedag képregények érdekelnek


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Nálunk az első könyv kapható az Amerika sorozatból


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Azt megvettem


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

A többit is szeretném beszerezni.


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Jelenleg elég lassan adják ki.


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Néhány évig is el fog tartani.


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Ráadásul nem is biztos, hogy az összes kell.


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

_​Azért mondom ezt,mert nem gyűjtök sorozatokat._


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

*​Ami érdekel azt megveszem.*


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Lehet ,hogy csak elolvasom.


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Amennyiben elérhető a vásárlás előtt megnézném, hogy kell-e.


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Végre találtam egy oldalat, ahol elérhető a digedagék amerikában.


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Lassan belejövök a gépelésbe is.


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

A betűket is sikerült átállítanom.


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Lassan meglesz a 20 bejegyzés.


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Közben a gépem majdnem lemerült.


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget as letöltésre.


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Asterix történetek is érdekelnek


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Azokból feltöltést is tudok.


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Kicsit türelmetlen voltam.


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 17)

Remélem már teljes tag vagyok.


----------



## Gyuri1966 (2012 Szeptember 18)

Közben elolvastam a súgót is, azzal kellett volna kezdenem.


----------



## ikrekzsuzsa21 (2012 Szeptember 18)

11.bejegyzésem....szépen haladok a 20. felé...


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

Gratulálok!


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

5


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

6


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

7


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

8


----------



## darkside5 (2012 Szeptember 18)

9


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

Sziasztok


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

4


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

5


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

6


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

7


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

8


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

9


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

10


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

11


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

12


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

13


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

14


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

15


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

16


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

17


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

18


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

19


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

20


----------



## peerless (2012 Szeptember 18)

21


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

:444:


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

:6:


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

5


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

6


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

!!*7*!!


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

8


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

9


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

10


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

11


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

12


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

13


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

14


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

15


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

16


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

1*7*


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

18


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

19


----------



## MadCore (2012 Szeptember 19)

\\m/:34:


----------



## ikrekzsuzsa21 (2012 Szeptember 19)

21._-)


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

Sziasztok! Szép estét mindenkinek...visszaszámlálás kezdődik...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

20...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

19...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

18...17...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

16...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

15...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

14...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

13...még jó, hogy nem péntek


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

12...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

11...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

10...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

9...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

8...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

7...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

6...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

5...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

4...


----------



## DRoland (2012 Szeptember 19)

Jelen


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

3...süllyed a hajó...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

2...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

1...:33:


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

talált, süllyedt...


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

Az intuíció gyakran nem más, mint az élek legömbölyítése, ügyes módszer, amelynek révén a kézzelfogható bizonyítékokat valami sokkal megfoghatatlanabb valamivel pótolják.
Harlan Coben


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

Az eső szép, ahogy a szürke felhők is azok. A ködben élvezet járni, mert titokzatos, nem tudod, mit rejt. Olyan, mintha egy álomban lépkednél. A legszebb muzsikákban sok a sóhaj és a szomorúság. A legszebb hegedűszóban több a bánat, mint a fickándozó öröm.
Müller Péter


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

Ha ellenállsz annak, ami történik veled, az agyad működésbe lép, és pontosan azok a gondolatok kezdenek kínozni, amelyeket te magad teremtettél meg.
Dan Millman


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

Csak a neveletlen emberről lehet tudni, hogy mikor van rossz kedve. Fegyelmezd magad.
Wass Albert


----------



## bambula17 (2012 Szeptember 19)

Haszontalanságokat ne gyűjts soha! Bélyeget, gyufaskatulyát, pénzt, vagyont. Csak a szépet gyűjtsed meg magadban. A szépet, amit a szemeddel láthatsz, füleddel hallhatsz, orroddal érzékelhetsz, és ujjaid hegyével megtapinthatsz. Meg amit gondolsz olyankor, azokat gyűjtsed!
Wass Albert


----------



## mnejudit (2012 Szeptember 20)

Sokkal érdekesebb bizonytalanságban élni, semmint olyan válaszokat tudni, amik talán nem is igazak.
Richard Feynman


----------



## mnejudit (2012 Szeptember 20)

Van, hogy a tudás ösvényén való haladás önmagában és önmagától is kellemes, különösen, ha egy izgalmas labirintusokkal teli út végén önmagunkra találunk.
Richard David Precht


----------



## mnejudit (2012 Szeptember 20)




----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

sziasztok van sok stílusom


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

yamaha


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

és roland


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

remélem


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

majd


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

sok


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

örömöt


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

tudok


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

vele


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

nektek


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

okozni


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

csak először


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

20 üzit össze kell szednem


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

ha bent vagyok


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

megtanulom kezelni az oldalt


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

és remélhetőleg


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

hamar

megoszthatom

veletek

még 1 üzi


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

elvileg megvagyok


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

ez tényleg tuti zene


----------



## petidani (2012 Szeptember 20)

sziasztok nem vagyok egy számítógép zseni megköszönném ha valaki el tudná mondani h tudok csatolni stílusokat vagy midiket köszi


----------



## dacsa (2012 Szeptember 21)

öt van hátra, és dőlök hátra


----------



## dacsa (2012 Szeptember 21)

négyet írok, s már nem sírok


----------



## dacsa (2012 Szeptember 21)

harmadik a bronz, a hírnév nem vonz


----------



## dacsa (2012 Szeptember 21)

kettő , ha sikerül
az agyam végleg lemerül


----------



## dacsa (2012 Szeptember 21)

az utolsó a végzetem, s könyvemet megnézhetem


----------



## vadcoca71 (2012 Szeptember 21)

Semmitmondásokkal is össze lehet gyűjteni a huszat?


----------



## anikon (2012 Szeptember 21)

ha nagyon fontos


----------



## anikon (2012 Szeptember 21)

már kétszer levágtam belőle, mégis rövid


----------



## anikon (2012 Szeptember 21)

Légy kedves az emberekkel, amikor *felfelé mész*. *Találkozhatsz velük lefelé is*.


----------



## anikon (2012 Szeptember 21)

Nem a póráz teszi a kutyát hűségessé. (Mikszáth Kálmán)


----------



## anikon (2012 Szeptember 21)

Ne azt nézd ahová estél, hanem azt, hol csúsztál meg...


----------



## anikon (2012 Szeptember 21)

Napról napra az újdonság varázsával ajándékoz meg az amnézia.


----------



## anikon (2012 Szeptember 21)

kicsit nehezen gyűlik a 20


----------



## anikon (2012 Szeptember 21)

még 7 bölcsességet küldök


----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)

Valaki?


----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)

6


----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)

Szépek!


----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)

Hello!


----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)

sziasztok!


----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)

Hi!


----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)

Hali!


----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)

HiŰ!


----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)

Hello!


----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)

Ja-ja


----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)

Ok!


----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)




----------



## Binderwar (2012 Szeptember 21)




----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 21)




----------



## grv (2012 Szeptember 22)

szép


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Miért nem tudok letölteni?Légyszi segítsen már valaki!


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

20 hozzászólás?


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

ezt nem...


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

20 hozzászólás kell?


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

valami nem jó


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

még 16


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

14


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

ez így nagyon lassú


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

még


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

kell...


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

egy...


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

pár hozzászólás


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

mégpedig....


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

hét kell...


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

hat


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

öt kell...


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

még négy


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

három...


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

kettőőőő...


----------



## lul0 (2012 Szeptember 22)

méééég eeeegy!


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 22)

Csokoládés palacsinta Mindenkinek!


----------



## vadcoca71 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Jól néz ki.


----------



## vadcoca71 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Saját készítés?


----------



## vadcoca71 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Itt mindenki csak a húszra hajt...


----------



## vadcoca71 (2012 Szeptember 22)

100 forintnak je, 40 a fele je...


----------



## vadcoca71 (2012 Szeptember 22)

40-nek meg 20???


----------



## vadcoca71 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Jenki csaj ha felül a szamarára, felülök én a szamara farára...
Egy McDonaldsben skót vodka de jóóóó, benyomunk egy olasz fagyizót, hejhó...


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

20


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

19


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

18


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

17


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

16


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

15


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

14


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

13


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

12


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

11


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

10


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

9


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

8


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

7


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

6


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

5


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

4


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

3


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

2


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

1


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

0


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

-1


----------



## lamaniko (2012 Szeptember 22)

stb


----------



## vadcoca71 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Mennyi értelmes hozzászólás, csakhogy pillanatok alatt meglegyen a húsz. Hihetetlen, de mégis hihető...


----------



## vadcoca71 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Elég sok az ötlettelen ember...


----------



## vadcoca71 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Ötlet, omlett.


----------



## vadcoca71 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Nem akarok olyan klubnak tagja lenni, amelyik elfogad engem tagjának. (Woody Allen)


----------



## vadcoca71 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Holnap lesz a Videoton-ETO meccs. Közvetíti az m1.


----------



## vadcoca71 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Kikapott a Debrecen az Egertől.


----------



## vadcoca71 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Haladás-MTK 3-0


----------



## vadcoca71 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Nem kell ahhoz túsz, hogy meglegyen a húsz...


----------



## vadcoca71 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Hisz húsz... Hiszti Huszti...


----------



## vadcoca71 (2012 Szeptember 22)

Nincs minden a kép szerint, de alszom rá egyet...


----------



## Mayakincse (2012 Szeptember 23)

Sziasztok!
Ha nehezen is, de megtaláltam hova kell a 20 hozzászólást beírni...
már célegyenesben vagyok


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 23)




----------



## Szetty80 (2012 Szeptember 23)

"örökké nem eshet..."


----------



## anya2222 (2012 Szeptember 23)

Kösz az infót.


----------



## anya2222 (2012 Szeptember 23)

hasznos.


----------



## anya2222 (2012 Szeptember 23)

kösz.


----------



## anya2222 (2012 Szeptember 23)

köszi


----------



## anya2222 (2012 Szeptember 23)

hasonló cipőben


----------



## anya2222 (2012 Szeptember 23)

én is ezeket keresném.
Köszönettel.


----------



## anya2222 (2012 Szeptember 23)

kösz.


----------



## anya2222 (2012 Szeptember 23)

én sem találtam meg. :-(

sajnos

köszönöm

szépen!

#

szükségem lenne a Mozwikos Matek4.o -ra is.

Elnézést, Mozaikos.

Én is köszönöm! 
Elnézést a sorozatüzenetekért, új vagyok és ügyetlenkedtem.

Köszi.

#

Részemről Mozaik.

kösz a tippet.

#


----------



## eva910 (2012 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok!
Semmit nem tudok letölteni sajnos. Segítene valaki? Köszi! Ezt most írjam be hússzor?


----------



## anikon (2012 Szeptember 24)

újra itt vagyok


----------



## anikon (2012 Szeptember 24)

a hét végén semmit nem írtam, így még nincs meg a 20


----------



## anikon (2012 Szeptember 24)

most belehúzok


----------



## anikon (2012 Szeptember 24)

_Tévedni emberi dolog, de másra kenni még emberibb_*.*


----------



## anikon (2012 Szeptember 24)

Korán keltem, hol az arany?


----------



## anikon (2012 Szeptember 24)

Azért a remény hal meg utoljára, mert ő a gyilkos.


----------



## anikon (2012 Szeptember 24)

kész-húsz!


----------



## puskasv (2012 Szeptember 24)

Hozzászólást ide kell írni?


----------



## puskasv (2012 Szeptember 24)




----------



## puskasv (2012 Szeptember 24)

kiss


----------



## puskasv (2012 Szeptember 24)




----------



## puskasv (2012 Szeptember 24)




----------



## dorcibaba07 (2012 Szeptember 24)




----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Hát akkor kezdjük!


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Karácsonyi műsorokat keresek


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Remélem találok


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Elkezdenénk készülni


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Bár még van időnk


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

De amire a gyerekek megtanulják


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Már itt is lesz a karácsony


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

bizony


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Pedig még csak most lett vége a nyárnak


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

A hétre még 28 fokot mondanak


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

De jó lesz


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Jó bizony


----------



## Bernik (2012 Szeptember 25)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

De a mai nap.....


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Rémálom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Dupla szülői.....


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Valaki helyettem?


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Senki?


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Hát nem csodálom!


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

De majdcsak túl leszünk rajta


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

És 20?


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Juhhééééééééééééééééé


----------



## Rita169 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Akkor még 2 nap


----------



## Bernik (2012 Szeptember 25)

köszönöm


----------



## Piros61 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Már nagyon várom hogy össze jöjjön a 20. Ü. Piros


----------



## Piros61 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Ez rám teljesen igaz! Ü. P.


----------



## Piros61 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Mert nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásod! Utánna mindent letudsz tölteni. Ü.P.


----------



## Piros61 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Köszönöm, ezt már én is tudom, de nagyon nehéz , mert butaságokat nem szeretnék írni. Ü. P.


----------



## Piros61 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Szerintem is! Persze még nem láttam mindent: Ü.P.


----------



## Piros61 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Szép napot!


----------



## Piros61 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Helló! Most leszek 20!!!!!


----------



## Piros61 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Átléptem a bűvös számot!!!!!! Köszönöm!


----------



## LegoLány (2012 Szeptember 25)

De jó! ez a topic nagyon hasznos!


----------



## LegoLány (2012 Szeptember 25)

Köszönöm!


----------



## LegoLány (2012 Szeptember 25)

Esetleg most valaki online?


----------



## LegoLány (2012 Szeptember 25)

szivesen beszélgetnék valakivel!


----------



## LegoLány (2012 Szeptember 25)

Eddig még nem nagyon volt alkalmam itt is barátkozni


----------



## LegoLány (2012 Szeptember 25)

Viszont már csak 4 hozzászólást igényleg és én is átlépem a bűvös számot


----------



## LegoLány (2012 Szeptember 25)

Szóval kinek milyen napja volt ma?


----------



## LegoLány (2012 Szeptember 25)

vagy inkább van? mivel még az enyém sem ért véget..


----------



## LegoLány (2012 Szeptember 25)

És ez utána akkor életbe lép a 48 óra?


----------



## LegoLány (2012 Szeptember 25)

Szép napot mindenki KÖSZÖNÖM!


----------



## LegoLány (2012 Szeptember 25)

Vagy már mert régen regisztráltam nekem élnie kéne a rendes tagságnak?


----------



## blackwidow22 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Ez az írótól a kedvenc könyvem, és belőle a kedvenc idézetem. Ennél szebbet találni sem lehet 
Paulo Coelho: Tizenegy perc 
"Igen, nagyon szeretlek, senki mást nem szerettem így, és éppen ezért megyek el, mert ha maradok, az álom valósággá változik, és akkor majd birtokolni akarlak, azt akarom, hogy az enyém legyen az életed... De nem, nem akarom, hogy a mi szerelmünk is rabszolgasággá változzon. Jobb, ha megmarad álomnak.[FONT=Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, FreeSans, sans-serif]"[/FONT]


----------



## CSODÁS (2012 Szeptember 25)

Szép napot kivánok mindnkinek!


----------



## djnick (2012 Szeptember 25)

thanks sahre


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Szia! Én is várom!


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

GRATULÁLOK!


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

szia!


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Szép álmokat!


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

A szabadnap jól és gyorsan telik!


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Hamar eljött az este!


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Ez sikerült!:4::4:


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Még 10 kell!


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Hát az!


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Ügyi vagy!


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Nekem még nem!


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Haladok!


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Még 5


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

4 kell


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

3


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

2


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

1


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

Megvannnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:d


----------



## anya40 (2012 Szeptember 25)

GRATULÁLOK MINDENKINEK AKI EZT VÉGIGCSINÁLTA!


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Na sziasztok!


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Kicsit spammolni fogok, gyűjtöm a 20-at


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

szóval van még 18


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Arra gondoltam, hogy közben bemutatkozom


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Szóval Ádám vagyok


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Moszkvában dolgozom (tudom, nem Kanada


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

De nagyon tetszik az oldal


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Már régebben jártam itt, csak nem volt kedvem a 20 hozzászólást bevárni


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Egyébként klarinéton és tárogatón játszom


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Persze nem most, hogy Moszkvába költöztem


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Na, jó ez kezd uncsi lenni


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Miért nem elég 10?


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Na


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Azt hiszem még négy


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Néha nem működik a gyorsválasz gomb


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Az bosszant


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Szerintetek ha régebben regiztem de csak most kommentelek


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Akkor is várni kell 2 napot?


----------



## tarogato89 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Na kész


----------



## dorott05 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Eszti1974 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok! Szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit!


----------



## Eszti1974 (2012 Szeptember 26)

köszönöm!!!


----------



## Eszti1974 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Szeretnék mielőbb állandó tag lenni


----------



## Eszti1974 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Szeretnék én is jó cuccokal segíteni mindenkin


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

A játszótársam


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

mondd,


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

akarsz-e lenni,


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

akarsz-e


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

mindig,


----------



## dorott05 (2012 Szeptember 26)

Sziasztok.


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

mindig játszani


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

akarsz-e


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

együtt


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

a sötétbe menni,


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

gyerekszívvel


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

fontosnak


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

látszani


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

nagykomolyan


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

az asztalfőre


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

ülni


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

borból-vízből


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

mértékkel


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

tölteni


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

gyöngyöt dobálni,


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

semminek örülni, sóhajtva rossz ruhákat ölteni?


----------



## pepeanyu (2012 Szeptember 26)

Kosztolányi Dezső:Akarsz-e játszani


----------



## Eszti1974 (2012 Szeptember 26)

sziasztok


----------



## Eszti1974 (2012 Szeptember 27)

Nem tudok semmit letölteni? segítsetek légyszi! Miért?


----------



## Chihana (2012 Szeptember 27)

Kell 20 hozzászólás, és el kell teljen 48 óra a regisztrációtól számola.


----------



## soma-sk8 (2012 Szeptember 27)

mert még kel majd 8 hozzászólás


----------



## soma-sk8 (2012 Szeptember 27)

mármint neked


----------



## nemetcs (2012 Szeptember 27)

20


----------



## nemetcs (2012 Szeptember 27)

19


----------



## nemetcs (2012 Szeptember 27)

18


----------



## nemetcs (2012 Szeptember 27)

17


----------



## nemetcs (2012 Szeptember 27)

16


----------



## nemetcs (2012 Szeptember 27)

15


----------



## nemetcs (2012 Szeptember 27)

14


----------



## nemetcs (2012 Szeptember 27)

13


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 27)




----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

1


----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

2


----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

3


----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

4


----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

5


----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

7


----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

8


----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

9


----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

10


----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

11


----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

12


----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

13


----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

14


----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

15


----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

16


----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

17


----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

18


----------



## pmsz (2012 Szeptember 28)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Reni-76 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Köszönjük a lehetőséget!


----------



## Reni-76 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Remélem azért gyűlnek azok a hozzászólások, próbál az ember azért értelmeseket írni.


----------



## Reni-76 (2012 Szeptember 28)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek és szép napot aki olvassa ezt az oldalt!


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 28)




----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

Sziasztok, üdvözlök mindenkit.


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

Gyüjtöm a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

8


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

9


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

10


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

11


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

12


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

13


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

14


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

15


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

16


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

17


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

18


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

19


----------



## b.gyongy (2012 Szeptember 29)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

Mikor


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

megszületik


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

egy


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

várva-várt


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

gyermek


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

az élet


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

dolgai


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

új


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

értelmet


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

nyernek


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

apaszív


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

anyaszív


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

dobban


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

meg


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

egy


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

párban


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

új fénnyel


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

ragyognak


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

a


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

világba


----------



## tazmán (2012 Szeptember 29)

hárman


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Szeptember 29)

Szép Hétvégét!


----------



## Moncsi79 (2012 Szeptember 29)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

Ha már zene, akkor:


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

Nagycsoportok pöttyözik a partokat,


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

kiscsoportok fröcskölik a nagy vizet,


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

Klott gatyától bikiniig, lengyel fiúk, német cicik,


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

Bronzolajtól fénylő testtel, ha nagyon kell bent engedd el!


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

Kit simogasson a Balaton?


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

Látod mondtam, aki számít az itt van


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

Sorba állok, ne rángassál kisfiam!


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

Azok messze? Vitorlások tíz csomóval mennek, látod?


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

Horgászok meg hekket fognak, ha te is kérsz, mindjárt hoznak.


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

Na kit simogasson a Balaton?


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

Este tűznél gitározó vándorok


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

Felkelőnapháza? Mutatom. Tudod?


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

A-mol, C-dúr, D-dúr, F-dúr, igen, oda kell a kisujj!


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

És akkor itt orgona jön, tessék Ulhrike a söröm!


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

[video=youtube;EzArzzIygI4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzArzzIygI4[/video]


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

Általában így szokták előadni


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

De van akusztikus változat is.


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

És nagyjából erről szól


----------



## bertadave (2012 Szeptember 30)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

köszike


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

érdekelne


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

érdekelne


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

de jó lenne


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

nagyonjó


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

köszike


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

szuper


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

ez jó


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

remek


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

köszi


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

érdekes


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

köszönet


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

jó ötlet


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

ötletesek


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

köszi az ötleteket


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

köszönet


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

rajtam se múlik


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

érdekelne


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

nagyon jó ötletek


----------



## Lerka (2012 Szeptember 30)

szépek


----------



## wickye (2012 Szeptember 30)

google-ben nagyon sok van meg a youtube-n is.kékmadár.hu-n jó versek


----------



## ernest01 (2012 Szeptember 30)

Üdvözletem Mindenkinek!


----------



## wickye (2012 Szeptember 30)

köszönöm,nagyon jó


----------



## wickye (2012 Szeptember 30)

nagyon klassz köszi


----------



## wickye (2012 Szeptember 30)

én már sok helyen kerestem és nem lehet kapni.sőt antikváriumban is megrendeltem de eddig semmi visszajelzés


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

A mai jókedv:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...05791510.56323.242762679125806&type=1&theater


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

A mai rosszkedv:
http://hvg.hu/vilag/20120928_Birodalmi_Europat_szeretnenek_sok_tagalla


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

a mai hiba:
http://velvet.hu/blogok/kockahas/2012/09/30/elrontottak_a_mubarnitast_a_kinai_testepito-bajnoksagon/


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

A mai gól:
http://sportgeza.hu/futball/2012/09/30/dzsudzsak_most_egybol_bevagta/


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

..és az álhír:
http://index.hu/tudomany/2012/09/29/homoszexualitas_ndash_genek_vagy_neveles/


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

boldog születésnapot azoknak, akik ma, vagy a közeljövőben tartják!


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

és azoknak is akik nem...


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

..de azoknak leginkább akik mégis!


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

névnapból szintén boldogat mindenkinek aki a héten, vagy a jövőhéten ünnepli!


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

és nekik is akik máskor ...vagy egyáltalán nem


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

de kiváltképp azon személyeknek akik azért mégis


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

sőt valamilyen formában leginkább mostanában


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

névnaposak...posok.


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

akkor meg kifejezetten áradjon minden jó, ha oly szerencsés vagy, hogy születés és névnap is megilletett ezen a héten, vagy a következőn...


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

persze vonatkozik ez azokra is akik még véletlenül sincsenek a közelében ennek a hétnek, sem szüli, sem névnapilag


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

de azért mégiscsak kiemelten kezelhetjük azokat akik inkább de.


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

vagy annál is inkább hogy pont


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

vagy éppen ma. akár, holnap vagy tegnap...az azért közelibb, mintha decemberben lenne akár bármelyik is


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

Nekem éppen nem ma van.


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

egyik se.


----------



## istvan.berki76 (2012 Szeptember 30)

senemma névnap, sennemma szüli. jól eltaláltam, mi!


----------



## Vica67 (2012 Szeptember 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## duero (2012 Október 1)

1


----------



## duero (2012 Október 1)

2


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

Anyóka sokat segített ám nekem!!


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

eddig nem értettem


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

de most már minden rendben


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

még vannak technikai problémáim


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

jól elbeszélgetek itt


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

szeretnék majd letölteni


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

Sajnos lebetegedtem......


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

Nem tudom hogy bírják a manók betegen


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

úúútálom a neocitrant alig bírom meginni


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

és a táncos tanárnéni kismama lett


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

A jövő héten meg a barátnőm megy ultrahangra


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

a tea viszont nagyon finom


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

csak mézet tettem bele, nem sokat


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

jó sokáig tart a házi feladat megírása


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

Még ráadásul a furulya is hátravan!


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

Tapsolni kell a szü-tititit!! jó hosszan


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

Most mérges lettem a kicsire!


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

aztán persze kibékít


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

Na most meg ez a ronda színezős feladat!!


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

Remélem mihamarabb elkészül!


----------



## prunuspinosa2 (2012 Október 1)

Még kenyeret is szeretnék sütni!!!


----------



## rizibiz (2012 Október 2)

Én is itt vagyok 
Köszi


----------



## pocc. (2012 Október 2)

Köszia lehetöseget, a kis Manokam mar nagyon varja az ujabb meseket


----------



## pocc. (2012 Október 2)

Köszi


----------



## pocc. (2012 Október 2)

De jo hogy ratalaltam erre a forumra!


----------



## pocc. (2012 Október 2)

Remelem nem tul korai 4 evesen angolul tanulni


----------



## Gabi_68 (2012 Október 2)

Köszi!


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Nagyon jó, hogy ezt az infót megtaláltam, már több éve regisztráltam, amikor a nevemre kattintva több versemre bukkantam itt az oldalon. Örülök, hogy érdemesnek tartják őket a megosztásra.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Üdvözletem minden kedves idetévedőnek!
Legyen szép napotok!


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Jó gyorsan összeszedem a 20 hozzászólást, szeretnék tag lenni.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Nálunk jelenleg borongós idő van, 18 fok. Igazi ősz.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Még mindig gyűjtögetés, sok kell még a 20-hoz.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Ügyintézés nemsokára emiatt abba kell majd hagynom a gépelést.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Még mindig itt, szeretnék letölteni valamit.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Remélem nem ered el az eső, postára kell mennem.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Nagyon fontos, 4 csomagot kell feladnom.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Előtte még összegyűjtöm a kellő számú hozzászólást.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Nagyon jó, hogy van egy hely, ahol lehet így gyűjtögetni, köszönet az ötletgazdának.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Délután van, de a felhők miatt esti szürkület, lassan lámpát gyújtunk, melegszünk a kandallónál. Már ha van.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Most gondolkodtam el azon, hogy a hozzászólásokból mennyi minden kiderül egy emberről.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Van amikor nincskedvem idő van odakint, na ez most tipikusan olyan. De azért nagyon kellemes a séta a hűvös esőcseppek és a hideg szél társaságában.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Még mindig itt, még mindig írásban. Ha ilyen lelkesedéssel írnám a mesekönyvemet már elkészültem volna vele.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Kicsit idegen még nekem ez a fórum, de ha majd gyakrabban idelátogatok és lesznek itt barátaim jobban fogom szeretni.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Most is nagyon örülök, hogy itt lehetek, mert ez a fórum egy kapocs a távol lévő emberek között.
Gyönyörű dolog Ady Endre nyelvén gondolkodni. Sok titkot rejt minden ember lelke.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Ha jól számolom már csak három hozzászólás kell a 20-hoz és remélem utána már sikerül letöltenem amit nagyon szeretnék.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Az egyik ismerősömnek szeretnék örömet szerezni vele, meglepetés lenne.


----------



## Andonika (2012 Október 2)

Remélem legközelebb több időm lesz és tudok csatlakozni klubokhoz, ismerkedni, barátkozni az oldalon.
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## csojudit (2012 Október 3)

most ismerkedem az oldallal.


----------



## csojudit (2012 Október 3)

szeretek olvasni, nagyon hasznos ez a kis fórum


----------



## csojudit (2012 Október 3)

remélem, a segítségével minél több könyvet olvashatok.


----------



## csikitimi (2012 Október 3)

Én is csak most csatlakoztam, jó kis oldal


----------



## Ferike64 (2012 Október 4)

nagyon ügyes!


----------



## varada12 (2012 Október 4)

1


----------



## varada12 (2012 Október 4)

2


----------



## varada12 (2012 Október 4)

3


----------



## varada12 (2012 Október 4)

4


----------



## varada12 (2012 Október 4)

13


----------



## varada12 (2012 Október 4)

14


----------



## varada12 (2012 Október 4)

15


----------



## varada12 (2012 Október 4)

22222


----------



## somad (2012 Október 4)

Miért nem tudok megnyitni semmit?


----------



## Mi lehetne (2012 Október 4)

Szia,
20 hozzászólás kell hozzá és, hogy elteljen 2nap


----------



## imitimi (2012 Október 4)

ez nem semmi


----------



## mirr.mirr (2012 Október 5)

köszi


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

1


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

2


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

3


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

4


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

5


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

6


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

7


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

8


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

9


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

10


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

11


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

12


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

13


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

14


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

15


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

16


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

17


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

18


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

19


----------



## trobina (2012 Október 6)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

Nagyon


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

remélem


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

hogy


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

azzal


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

hogy ide


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

felregisztráltam


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

sok új


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

barátot és


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

hasznos


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

dolgokat


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

tudok


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

majd


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

szerezni


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

és


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

hozzájárulni


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

az


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

oldal


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

fényéhez,


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

színvonalához.


----------



## bibor04 (2012 Október 6)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## PaSy (2012 Október 6)

üdv itt (is) vagyok


----------



## wickye (2012 Október 6)

nekem is segítettél köszi Viki


----------



## wickye (2012 Október 6)

ezt ki fogom próbálni tetszik


----------



## wickye (2012 Október 6)

ki fogom próbálni köszi Viki


----------



## saboke (2012 Október 7)

„Tudom, hogy semmi sem nehezebb annál, mint látni az elesőket és tudni, hogy nem emelhetjük fel őket... De meg kell tanulnunk elfogadni azt, hogy minden embernek saját életútja van, amely során a megpróbáltatásoknak és a szenvedéseknek éppolyan szerepük van, mint a sikereknek és örömöknek. Csak akkor segíthetünk valakin, ha Isten is úgy akarja. Márpedig ha úgy akarja, erre jelt is ad. Ebben biztos lehetsz. De ha olyankor akarjuk kisegíteni a bajból, amikor neki még fontos életleckéket kell megtanulnia az adott helyzetben, helytelenül cselekszünk, még akkor is, ha jót akarunk... És ne feledd, hogy a sajnálat rossz tanácsadó. Elhomályosítja ítélőképességedet. A segítségnyújtás kényszerét fokozza akkor, amikor nem lehet segíteni, és a másik lény szenvedését benned is életre kelti. Ezzel szemben az együttérzés, a részvét mindig meg tudja mutatni a helyes irányt. Inkább ezt ébreszd fel önmagadban.”


----------



## saboke (2012 Október 7)

„Sok mindenben hasonlítottunk egymásra. Kereső lélek volt, akárcsak én. Érteni akarta a dolgok miértjét, és képes volt tanulni a hibákból. Soha nem hátrált meg, és nem ismerte a megalkuvást. És volt bátorsága tévedni. Meggyőződése volt, hogy a bűn csak a gyengéket viheti kárhozatba, de az erősek számára hasznos tanulságként szolgálhat.”


----------



## saboke (2012 Október 7)

„Születésed csillagképe Isten rejtjeles üzenete számodra. Arról ad hírt, hogy milyen feladatok várnak rád az életben, milyen erők állnak rendelkezésedre céljaid eléréséhez, és milyen korlátokkal találhatod szembe magad utadon.
A rejtély kulcsa az, hogy noha e térkép a bolygók állását mutatja, valójában rólad beszél. Mert benned vannak ezek a bolygók és csillagok, akárcsak a korlátok és a lehetőségek, és velük együtt van benned az Út és a Cél...”


----------



## saboke (2012 Október 7)

„Azt mondtad, szerelem? ... Nem igazi szerelem az ilyen, kisfiam, csak képzelődés. Saját vágyaid öltöztették vonzó álarcba a legelső személyt, aki hasonlít valamennyire ahhoz az eszményi képhez, amit szívedben őrzöl. Nem is az a szegény lány vonzott téged igazán, hanem a tündérruha, melybe felöltöztetted. A hamis szerelem csak ábránd, amit nem követhet más, csak kiábrándulás... és szenvedés."


----------



## saboke (2012 Október 7)

"Az igazi szerelem... az teljesen más. Ha találkozol vele, majd felismered. Az igazi szerelem: két lélek boldog egymásra találása. Az igazi szerelem mindig kölcsönös: persze ez sem mentes a fájdalomtól, mert az ilyen szerelem tüze a lélek salakját égeti – és ez fájdalommal jár. De ennek a fájdalomnak értelme van... mert ez egy gyógyító, nemesítő, erőt adó fájdalom. De a képzelt szerelem okozta szenvedés csak értelmetlen, buta önkínzás. Megkeseríti a lelket, felőrli az életrőt, gynegévé, sebezhetővé tesz.”


----------



## saboke (2012 Október 7)

„Az igazit keresed? – kérdezte mosolyogva. Az igazi az az egyetemes férfi princípium, amit a tantra a nagy Siva alakjában személyesít meg. Őt kell keresned, mert Ő nyilvánul meg minden férfiban, kisebb vagy nagyobb mértékben... Annyi csodálatos élményt meséltél az átszellemítésről: sikerült meglátnod a dolgok, a növények, az állatok formán túli, igazi lényegét – alkalmazd ezt a férfiakra is. Meglepő dolgokat fogsz tapasztalni. És ne feledd, hogy amilyen mértékben élővé válik benned Sakti, olyan mértékben nyilvánul meg Siva is számodra a férfiakban, akiket szeretsz. Ez a tantra egyik nagy titka.”


----------



## saboke (2012 Október 7)

„Isten sohasem ró ki olyan feladatot az emberre, ami meghaladja képességeit, minden feladathoz kellő mennyiségű erőt is ad. Csak hinni kell benne.”


----------



## saboke (2012 Október 7)

„Tulajdonképpen mindig a múltban vagy a jövőben kalandozó elme teszi nehezen elviselhetővé a dolgokat. A _most _mindig: _eksztázis_!”


----------



## pigster (2012 Október 7)

Jelen!


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

Valaki irna nekem???ha nem akkor beszéllek magamba


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

De amugy elvagyok


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

Ti is elvagytok?


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

Unatkozom


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

De rossz idö van


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

Amaz :d


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

pff


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

Állmos vok


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

a nótár marytol kéne nekem zene de midibe


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

az


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

amaz


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

ez az unalom meg öli az embert


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

az


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

ááááá de unalom van áááá


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)




----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

az vag


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

mien idö van arra ??


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

mert erre rosz


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

de naon


----------



## bananosyoe (2012 Október 7)

az


----------



## zoli170 (2012 Október 8)

az


----------



## zoli170 (2012 Október 8)

de unalom van


----------



## zoli170 (2012 Október 8)




----------



## zoli170 (2012 Október 8)

amaz


----------



## zoli170 (2012 Október 8)

kocsis janikának a zene midie kéne nekem


----------



## zoli170 (2012 Október 8)

pff


----------



## zoli170 (2012 Október 8)

amaz


----------



## zoli170 (2012 Október 8)

de rosz idö van


----------



## zoli170 (2012 Október 8)

:d


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

Mit főzzek vacsira? Valami ötlet?


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

Valami olyan kellene, ami nem is hízlal!


----------



## Jabba81 (2012 Október 8)

Hali


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

De a fizikai munkát végző párom, és a focista fiam edzés után, is jól lakik vele.


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

...olyan nincs szerintem


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

de ha valaki mégis tud, akkor vevő vagyok rá!


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

Nem szaporodik a hozzászólásom.


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

Nem értem! Állítólag itt lehet az új tagoknak gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat, nem? Nekem miért nem gyűlik? Mit csinálok rosszul? Tud valaki segíteni?


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

Vagy az a jobb felső sarokban az üzenet: az az lenne?


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

Igen, lehet hogy az! Uh, akkor jó!


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

Akkor már nem sok kell!


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

Már eggyel kevesebb megint!


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

Jól lehűlt a levegő!


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

Tegnap este még vihar is volt erre felé!


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

Leszakadt egy vezeték, és áramszünet is volt! Az esti film közben, a legjobb résznél persze!


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

Na de sebaj, megnéztük ma.


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

Na, a vacsit még nem tudom, de már csak egy üzi kell


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

És ez a 20.!


----------



## krisztina1125 (2012 Október 8)

Oké, megvan a 20 üzi, és akkor még várnom kell 2 napot igaz?


----------



## Jabba81 (2012 Október 8)

férjem hazahozott egy kismacskát


----------



## Jabba81 (2012 Október 8)

Nagyon édes bolhás.


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

Sziasztok! 
Nem tudok megnyitni mások üzenetében csatolmányokat! Az miért van??
Mozaikos 2.osztályos és 5. osztályos matematika tudásszint felmérőkre lenne szükségem!
Ha valaki tudna segíteni, nagyon hálás lennék.
Amiben tudok segíteni:
Apáczais nyelvtan 1-5.osztályig, 
Apáczais matematika 1-4.osztályig


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

Holnap tudok rá válaszolni, mennyi van meg belőle!Szerintem -ha jól emlékszem- az egész!


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

Lehet, hogy már késő, de nekem meg van a teljes. holnap felteszem!!!


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

5. Apáczais nyelvtan van, ha még nincs meg holnap töltöm!!


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

5.oszt.:környezet, apáczais nyelvtan van. holnap feltöltöm, ha még aktuális!!


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

matek, magyar, szövegértés van! Holnap adom, ha még aktuális!


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

nekem van, holnap tudom küldeni, ha még aktuális!!


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

én ugyanezeket keresem, ha megkaptad már meg tudnád nekem is küldeni?hálás lennék


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

holnap tudom küldeni ha ég más nem tudott segíteni...


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

melyik kiadótól??


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

Nyelvtan (apáczais) tudok segíteni, a matekra nekem is szükségem lenne


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

holnap tudom küldeni, ha még nem kaptál segítséget


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

apáczais magyar van, matek nekem is kellene!!


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

apáczais szövegértés van! aktuális még??


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

nyelvtan van, matek nekem is kellene!! aktuális még??


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

van az egész. aktuális még??


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

nekem nagyon kéne a matek!!


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

nekem is ugyanerre lenne szükségem, ha sikerült megkapnod tovább adnád? Köszönöm


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

igen, ha még aktuális holnap...


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

ez kell nekem!!!!Köszönöm


----------



## AbSo (2012 Október 8)

Meg van a 20 válasz, mégsem tudom megnyitni a csatolmányokat!Tényleg 48 órát kell várni????


----------



## szella20 (2012 Október 9)

köszi


----------



## zsuksy (2012 Október 9)

angolt


----------



## zsuksy (2012 Október 9)

szeretnék


----------



## zsuksy (2012 Október 9)

innen


----------



## zsuksy (2012 Október 9)

majd


----------



## zsuksy (2012 Október 9)

letölteni


----------



## zsuksy (2012 Október 9)

minden


----------



## zsuksy (2012 Október 9)

segítséget


----------



## zsuksy (2012 Október 9)

szívesen


----------



## zsuksy (2012 Október 9)

fogadok


----------



## zsuksy (2012 Október 9)

kiss


----------



## csimcsi (2012 Október 9)

helló


----------



## csimcsi (2012 Október 9)

32


----------



## csimcsi (2012 Október 9)

10


----------



## csimcsi (2012 Október 9)

56


----------



## csimcsi (2012 Október 9)

örülök


----------



## csimcsi (2012 Október 9)

hogy


----------



## csimcsi (2012 Október 9)

megtaláltam


----------



## csimcsi (2012 Október 9)

ezt


----------



## csimcsi (2012 Október 9)

az


----------



## csimcsi (2012 Október 9)

oldalt.


----------



## csimcsi (2012 Október 9)

remélem


----------



## csimcsi (2012 Október 9)

hasznos


----------



## csimcsi (2012 Október 9)

tagja


----------



## csimcsi (2012 Október 9)

leszek a közösségnak.


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Hello!  Jó ez az oldal!


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Üdvözlök mindenkit itthonról!


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Milyen az élet odakint?


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Jó az iphone 5?


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Ó, ez a fránya 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Kanada egy gyönyörű hely! Egyszer szeretnék kiutazni!


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Milyen az idő odaát?


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

vicces, de alig tudom kivárni a 48 óra elmúlását...


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Kicsi fura ez a topik... olyan "beszélgess saját magaddal" feeling


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Lehet egy dal, vagy ritmus, vagy zaj, egy árva hang, egy jel.
a zene az kell, hogy ne vesszünk el, hogy mégse adjuk fel!
Mert a jó, a rossz csak szó, olyan ami sokszor változó,
de egy ismerős hang, az megmarad, máris érzed, hogy védve vagy, 
a dal egy biztos hely!


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

A zene az kell, mert körülölel, és nem veszünk majd el.
Ha van elég szép, az sokat segít, mert úgysem adjuk fel.
Köztünk minden ember más, különös és sokfajta szokás.
De hogy éjjel mindenki álmodik, nagy bajt nem csinál hajnalig, 
ebben egyformák!


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Mert van, aki csak néz, és van aki beszél, 
és van aki segít, hogyha kimerültél.
mert mindenki erős, és életrevaló,
de van aki csak árva, és sose volt jó!
Ami fontos az, hogy úgy legyen,
az, hogy mindenki más milyen,
a zene is csak ettől igaz, a dal csak így lesz szép!


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Itt mindenki tudós, mert mindenki figyel,
és van, aki majd játszik, és sose nő fel. 
de van aki majd ír, és lesz, aki zenél, 
és van aki majd bátran és okosan él. 
Ami fontos az, hogy úgy legyen,
az, hogy mindenki más milyen,
a zene is csak ettől igaz, s a dal csak így lesz szép!


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Itt van, aki csak néz, és van aki beszél, 
és van aki segít, hogyha kimerültél.
mert mindenki erős, és életrevaló,
de van aki csak árva, és sose volt jó!
Ami fontos az, hogy úgy legyen,
az, hogy mindenki más milyen,
a zene is csak ettől igaz, a dal csak így lesz szép!


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Egy téli reggel váratlan álltak elém 
És összedőlt egy megszokott világ
Már álmok nélkül a padlón ott fekszem én
Csak rám dobnak egy széttépett ruhát


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Talán, lesz még egy életem
Talán, még újra kezdhetem
Talán, még egyszer szép leszek
S, hogy minden éjjel sírok arról nem tehetek


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Talán, talán majd elfelejthetem
Talán, felnő a gyermekem
Talán, lesz még egy életem
Talán, még újra kezdhetem
Talán, még egyszer szép leszek
S, hogy minden éjjel sírok arról nem tehetek


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

És nézz csak rám!
Itt az arcom, és ha kell, talán neked adnám.
Állj elém és nézz meg jól!
Már csak tőled függ és bármi lehet az álmunkból.


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Mondják, jobb ido lesz,
Néhány hét és itt a nyár,
Nincs egy jó kabátod, pedig minden éjjel fagy még,
Hideg van, magadra is vigyázhatnál.


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Nem tudom, mit érzek,
De tőled más lett az egész,
Én is megváltoztam, és már nem zavar, hogy nézel,
Hogy itt vagy mellettem, és néha hozzám érsz.


----------



## nyelvettanul (2012 Október 9)

Hát akkor állj elém, és nézz csak rám!
Itt az arcom és ha kell, talán neked adnám.
Állj elém és nézz meg jól!
Már csak tőled függ és bármi lehet az álmunkból.


----------



## Gkatie (2012 Október 10)

Helló mindenki!
Dániában éppen esik az eső, körülbelül amióta megérkeztem. Valahol jobb a helyzet?


----------



## leszko (2012 Október 10)

Egyre érdekesebb dolgokat találok...


----------



## pocc. (2012 Október 10)

egy


----------



## pocc. (2012 Október 10)

ketto- csipkebokor vesszo


----------



## pocc. (2012 Október 10)

harom- nincsen semmi karom


----------



## pocc. (2012 Október 10)

negy - biz oda nem megy


----------



## pocc. (2012 Október 10)

öt - erik a tök


----------



## Lassuszaj (2012 Október 10)

A Nap.


----------



## wolfyattila (2012 Október 11)

Report for duty Sir


----------



## Hajni1024 (2012 Október 12)

sziasztok


----------



## Sziszta (2012 Október 12)

köszi


----------



## Sziszta (2012 Október 12)

szöszi


----------



## Sziszta (2012 Október 12)

és puszi


----------



## Sziszta (2012 Október 12)

lassan gyűlik össze a húsz hozzászólás


----------



## Sziszta (2012 Október 12)

köszi


----------



## Sziszta (2012 Október 12)

ismét


----------



## Sziszta (2012 Október 12)

egyre jobban


----------



## Sziszta (2012 Október 12)

sajnálom, bocsáss meg, köszönöm, szeretlek!


----------



## Sziszta (2012 Október 12)

12345


----------



## Sziszta (2012 Október 12)

és húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúszzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ))) és köszönöm!!!


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*Jónak lenni nemes dolog. De ha megmutatjuk másoknak, hogy milyen jónak kellene lenniük, az még nemesebben hat, és nem is olyan fárasztó.
Mark Twain *_


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*Isten megteremtette az embert, mert a majomban csalódott. Aztán inkább felhagyott a kísérletezéssel.
Mark Twain 
*_


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*A legjobb férj egy régész: minél idősebb az asszony, annál jobban érdekli.
Agatha Christie *_


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_Minél ráncosabb a mazsola, annál édesebb. _


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*A remény jó dolog, talán a legjobb. És a jó dolgok nem halnak meg, miként a rosszak sem élnek örökké.
Stephen King *_


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*Fordítsd az arcodat a nap felé, és minden árnyék mögéd kerül.
Jan Goldstein *_


----------



## zia10 (2012 Október 13)

_*Megbocsátani és felejteni annyi, mint becses tapasztalatokat az ablakon kidobni.
Arthur Schopenhauer *_


----------



## torokrist (2012 Október 13)

sfgasdgfvsv


----------



## torokrist (2012 Október 13)

efWEGFVW


----------



## torokrist (2012 Október 13)

Dfvwwgver


----------



## torokrist (2012 Október 13)

wtgfwerger


----------



## torokrist (2012 Október 13)

aqefEWRGRE


----------



## torokrist (2012 Október 13)

fghadfbgdfbg


----------



## torokrist (2012 Október 13)

dasfvdsvgfsd


----------



## torokrist (2012 Október 13)

dsfgvSW


----------



## torokrist (2012 Október 13)

Tdehdettttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## torokrist (2012 Október 13)

asdcvadvdsvads


----------



## torokrist (2012 Október 13)

davsvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## torokrist (2012 Október 13)

edfqeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## torokrist (2012 Október 13)

Scdxas


----------



## torokrist (2012 Október 13)

csCXY


----------



## torokrist (2012 Október 13)

efqe


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

Hali


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

nagyon szeretnék a kisfiamnak logico-t letölteni, ezért a sok üzenet...


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

előre is köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

Kanadában egyébként 1x voltam....


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

gyönyörű szép!!!


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

remélem sikerül még oda eljutnom


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

Torontóban most hány óra van?


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

Itt 23:11


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

Budapesten


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

A két manóm már rég alszik


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

A férj szintén...


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

Nagyon sok hasznos dolgot láttam már


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

...ezen a honlapon...


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

Sajnos a kisfiamat nemrég kiszűrték az oviban diszlexia gyanúval...


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

De remélem, hogy találok majd sok-sok hasznos ötletet itt is


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

..hogy segítsek neki...


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

lassan búcsúzom


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

jó éjszakát


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

és szép álmokat


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Krisztina Koczka (2012 Október 13)

kisskisspuszi


----------



## vacak12a (2012 Október 14)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Sziasztok! Egyszerűen csak szeretném gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Kicsit furcsa, hogy ezt ilyen módon kell megtenni, de mindent a cél érdekében


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Elképesztő az információ mennyisége...


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Először csak az e-bookok érdekeltek, de gyerek foglalkoztató füzetekkel is találkoztam már.


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Külön köszönet azért, hogy ezen a fórumon egymás utáni hozzászólásokat is lehet írni.


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Eléggé új vagyok itt, ezért ezt sajnos nem értem: "_*A hozzászólások *__*nem lehetnek csak emo tartalmuak"*_


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Tud abban valaki segíteni, hol találom a fórum-katalógust?


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Kapok majd értesítést, ha beállításra kerül az állandó tagságom?


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Most olvastam csak, hogy a köszönet tartalmú üzeneteket törlik a moderátorok. Ez is érdekes...


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Töröltem őket, nincs már velük munka


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Az egyik előző hozzászólónak üzenem, hogy sok fejlesztő füzet van, ami a dislexiaval kapcsolatos.


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Én is keresek fejlesztő anyagokat gyerekek részére


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Olyan is van, ami játékos tornagyakorlatokat ír le, a dislexiánál ez is fontos.


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Egy kolléganőmtől hallottam az oldalról, ő javasolta.


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Kicsit sok időt vesz igénybe, de megéri.


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Most már értem: vannak vendégek, tagok és állandó tagok...


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Nem néztem végig sok előző oldalt, nem tudom, milyen hosszúnak kell lennie egy-egy üzenetnek...


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

A biztonság kedvéért inkább eggyel több üzenetet fogok elküldeni.


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Ha valaki ráér és visszanézi, jókat derülhet azon, egyes emberek miket írogatnak azért, hogy összegyűljön 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Majdnem elszállt az előző hozzászólásom, néha belassul a szerver.


----------



## Faulty (2012 Október 14)

Azt hiszem, ez az utolsó hozzászólásom itt. Még egyszer thx!


----------



## Betandi (2012 Október 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Betandi (2012 Október 14)

Tetszik


----------



## Betandi (2012 Október 14)

Faulty írta:


> Kicsit sok időt vesz igénybe, de megéri.



A szomszédban van. Jó nekem... Köszi


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

Szép az élet...


----------



## leviske (2012 Október 14)

Ki kéne próbálnom a homokozót?


----------



## Megabi (2012 Október 15)

Szép az élet, csak néha borús az idő. Szerencsére mindig kisüt a nap...:grin:


----------



## Galgarita (2012 Október 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Galgarita (2012 Október 15)

Sziasztok! Keresztszemes mintákat szeretnék találni, de elég nehezen ismerem ki magam az oldalon.


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

Vani gazság.


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

Viz viz tisztaviz


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

Ha nem tiszta


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

Vidd vissza.


----------



## Gigi66 (2012 Október 15)

Még mindig nem vagyok állandó tag.


----------



## fannair (2012 Október 15)

Vinky19 írta:


> A regisztrálástól számítva 2 napnak el kell telnie, és még 20 értelmes hozzászólásnak is kell lenni.​





Szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## fannair (2012 Október 15)

Szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

Szép napot!


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

Itt van az ősz, itt van ujra,
S szép, mint mindig, énnekem.


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

Tudja isten, hogy mi okból
Szeretem? de szeretem.


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

Kiülök a dombtetőre,
Innen nézek szerteszét,


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

S hallgatom a fák lehulló
Levelének lágy neszét.


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

Mosolyogva néz a földre
A szelíd nap sugara,


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

Mint elalvó gyermekére
Néz a szerető anya.


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

És valóban ősszel a föld
Csak elalszik, nem hal meg;


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

Szeméből is látszik, hogy csak
Álmos ő, de nem beteg.


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

Levetette szép ruháit,
Csendesen levetkezett;


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

Majd felöltözik, ha virrad
Reggele, a kikelet.


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

Aludjál hát, szép természet,
Csak aludjál reggelig,


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

S álmodj olyakat, amikben
Legnagyobb kedved telik.


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

Én ujjam hegyével halkan
Lantomat megpenditem,


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

Altató dalod gyanánt zeng
Méla csendes énekem. –


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

Kedvesem, te űlj le mellém,
Űlj itt addig szótlanúl,


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

Míg dalom, mint tó fölött a
Suttogó szél, elvonúl.


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

Ha megcsókolsz, ajkaimra
Ajkadat szép lassan tedd,


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

Föl ne keltsük álmából a
Szendergő természetet.


----------



## EDDYKE (2012 Október 15)

...És itt a 20.


----------



## fannair (2012 Október 15)

Szép napot mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

:d


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

Megvan az első, már csak a maradék 19-et kell összehozni!!


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

Csak azért, mert nincs meg a megfelelő számú hozzászólásod


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

Nekem még 17 hiányzik


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

Mindenkinek jó étvágyat!


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

Egyszer volt....


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

hol nem volt, volt egyszer....


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

Remélem meglesz a 20!!!


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

Soha nem lesz meg a 20  ??


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

Mit is irjak, talán egy versike??


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

Irnék egyet, de nem jut eszembe semmi....


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

Ez jó!!


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

12!! Akkor még menny kell?? Hát már csak 8!!!


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

Valakkkkkiiiii


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

Nagyon remélem, hogy sikerül összehozni


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

és lesz jogosultságom


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

megnézni mindent,


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

amit szeretnék!!


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

És így a végére valami fontos!!


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm a lehetőséget!!


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

És biztos, ami biztos!!


----------



## Akina (2012 Október 15)

Véééggee!!!


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

en is ittvok


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

de meg sima tag vok.


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

Gratulalok Akina


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

nemsokara meglesz


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

Remelem


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

32081


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

*Megcsókoltad a Mariskát, Pistike?
Igen!
Mit mondott?
Nem tudom, mert a combjaival befogta a füleimet!!:razz:​



*


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

[h=3][/h]*Egy család utazik haza a tengerpartról. Fölhívja őket egyik barátjuk és az apa veszi föl.
- Na, milyen volt a nyaralás?
- Nagyon jó, mindenkinek megvolt mindene: nekem a söröm, a gyerekeknek a tenger, az asszonynak a napsütés, az anyósnak a cápa.*​


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

Minden ötödik ember kínai. Mi is öten vagyunk a családban, tehát valaki kínai. 
Lehet apu, vagy lehet, hogy anyu. Lehet a bátyám Józsi, vagy az öcsém Ho-Xiao-Pen.
Szerintem Józsi az.
​


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

A nyuszika, a róka és a medve beleesnek egy verembe. Pár nap múlva már nagyon éhesek. Megszólal a róka:
- Együk meg azt, aki legkisebb!
Erre a nyuszika felpattan, és fenyegetően a rókára néz:

- Ha valaki bántan meri a medvét annak velem gyűlik meg a baja!
​


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

Két fekete macska beszélget:
- Már reggel tudtam, hogy peches napom lesz!
- Honnan?

- Egy fekete sportkocsi ment át előttem az úton.

​


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

- Ki az abszolút ronda?
???
- Akinek még a kísértetek is félve járkáltak a bölcsője körül.
​


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

Voltam jósnőnél, elmondta milyen lesz a jövő évem. 
Azt mondta nem lesz gáz...

de lehet, hogy víz meg villany sem.
​


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

A cigány nyer egy egy hetes utat Londonba. Mivel nem tud egy szót sem angolul, tanácsot kér a barátjától.
- Há beszéjjé lassan oszt maj' megértik! - javasolja a barátja.
Londonban a cigány bemegy egy gyorsbüfébe:
- Há ké-rek egy per-kel-tet nok-ked-li-val! - tagolja a pincérnek.
- Há de csak ri-zsa van! - tagolja vissza a pincér.
Megörül a cigány:
- Há te is ci-gány vagy?
- Há per-sze!
- Há ak-kor mi-ért be-szé-lünk an-go-lul?
​


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

Egy részeg támolyog ki a kocsmából, és sorra tapogatja az út szélén parkoló autók tetejét. 
A pincér megáll az ajtóban és odaszól neki:
- Maga meg mit csinál ember?!
- A kocsimat keresem, de nem találom.
- És miért fogdossa az autók tetejét?
- Mert az enyémen volt kék lámpa, meg sziréna is.
​


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

- Segítsen rajtam kérem! 30 évvel ezelőtt valaki átkot mondott rám, azóta teljes szenvedés az életem! 
A boszorkány:
- Ahhoz, hogy ezt el tudjam távolítani, tudnom kell azt, hogy mi volt az eredeti átok szövege. Vissza tud emlékezni?
- Persze, még most is magam előtt van: 

"Ezennel házastársakká nyilvánítalak benneteket!
​


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

Az öreg székely meg a fia fát vágnak.
A fiú odasuhint egy nagyot, de véletlenül levágja az apja lábát.
Erre az öreg:
- Áron, még egy ilyen és seggbe rúglak!
​


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 15)

Tag.


----------



## Viháncka (2012 Október 15)

Sziasztok!
"A költők csak akkor tudtak verseket írni, ha homlokon csókolta őket egy mázsa." 
_Idézet a "Gyerekek dolgozataiból" c. könyvből._


----------



## ifeketebarany (2012 Október 16)

Koszonom!


----------



## Sohee (2012 Október 16)

nagyon köszönöm


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Ha jól értem itt lehet összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Már régóta szemeztem ezzel az oldallal, de kommentezés nem az erősségem.


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Csak akkor szeretek írni valamit, ha nagyon nagyon elakarom mondani a véleményem.


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Viszont ez a fórum rendkívül sokoldalú.


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Igazi különlegességekre lehet itt bukkani.


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Azért nem olyan egyszerű összegyűjteni azt a 20.hszt


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Főleg, ha az ember türelmetlen.


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Az előbb túl gyorsan küldtem a következő hsz.em.


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

De azt látom nm csak én vagyok az egyetlen aki a hsz-ek összegyűjtésével küzdött


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Fantasztikus már csak 9 hsz.


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Elég szomorú az idő odakint.


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Esős és nedves brrr.


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Az imént megzavartak egy kis időre.


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Már szépen gyűlnek a hsz-eim.


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

De most már kiestem a ritmusból.


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Na már csak 4 kell!


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Nem telt el két üzenetem megírása között 20 mp. Milyen gyors vagyok


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Hű, ha jól látom még egyet kell írnom.


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Ez az utolsó.:222:Kivel ünnepeljem meg?


----------



## Hetti37 (2012 Október 16)

Most nem tudom ki kell várnom a 48 órát?


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

koszonom a segitseget


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

ez a masodik


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

most akkor meg csak 3.


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

meg sok van vissza


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

ugy latom tul gyors vagyok


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

hat:444:


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

megy ez mindjárt vegzek


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

nemsokara 10-lesz:8:


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

es kettore mennem kene vajon kesz leszek


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

es itt a felido:..:


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

het mar csk 9 van vissza


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

nemsokara mar en is letolthetek


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

ugy latom meg mindig tul gyors vagyok


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

egy kicsit lassabban


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

es indul a visszaszamlalas


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

akkor mar csak5:..:


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

mar csak 4:55::55::55::55::55::55:


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

mar csak 3:33:


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

mar csak 2:222:


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

es akkor lehet unnepelni:23:


----------



## bernadett78 (2012 Október 16)

plussz legyen egy raadas:?:


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

Most regisztráltam,és fogalmam sincs,hogyan fogok 20 hozzászólást írni!!!


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

Már van egy hozzászólásom


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

Már van két hozzászólásom


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

Végre sikerült!!!


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

Most írom a negyediket


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

Már az ötödiknél tartok!


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

A hatodik üzenet!!


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

Megszületett a hetedik!


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

Már a nyolcadikat írom!


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

A kilencedik üzenet


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

A tízedikkkk :..:


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

Már csak kilencet kell írnom!!


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

Kitartás!!


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

Valahogy túl leszek már rajta!


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

Hol is tartok most?


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

Ez már a tizenhatodik!


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

Tizenhét!!!


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

Tizennyolc


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

Tizenkilenc


----------



## Szalárd (2012 Október 16)

Húúúsz!!!


----------



## kardos67 (2012 Október 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kardos67 (2012 Október 16)

Meég négy kell!


----------



## kardos67 (2012 Október 16)

Már csak három!!!


----------



## kardos67 (2012 Október 16)

Visszaszámolok!


----------



## kardos67 (2012 Október 16)

Ez az utolsó!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viháncka (2012 Október 16)

Kedves Hetti37!
Itt szabadon nyilváníthatsz véleményt, ami szerintem igazán ritkaság. Hiszen a legtöbb ember folyamatosan kénytelen "moderálni" a véleményét, attól függően, hogy kihez beszél. Hiszen a legtöbb személyes beszélgetőpartnerünknek nem mondhatjuk el a keresetlen, tiszta véleményünket - még kulturált formában sem.
Folyamatosan "csomagoljuk" a mondandónkat (pl. gyerekekkel, férjjel-feleséggel, anyóssal, testvérrel, legjobb barátnő-baráttal, főnökkel stb. szemben). Félünk/tartunk a következményektől. Hát persze, hogy egy idő után leszokunk a "hozzászólásról". Nos, itt nem kell tartani a következményektől, mert legfeljebb egy parázs vita indul meg értelmes emberek között, érdekes megnyilvánulásokkal. Úgyhogy: hajrá, Hetti37! Üdv: Viháncka


----------



## alice_wonderland (2012 Október 17)

Szia, új vagyok itt. Ja, és kérjük, legyen türelmes velem, mert én nem értem a nyelvet.


----------



## alice_wonderland (2012 Október 17)

Szalárd írta:


> Most regisztráltam,és fogalmam sincs,hogyan fogok 20 hozzászólást írni!!!



hahahaha Én is!


----------



## alice_wonderland (2012 Október 17)

I find it interesting for new user to achieve 20 post. Why not 5 post so we don't junk post on many thread.


----------



## kicsicsiga1 (2012 Október 17)

Ez egy nagyon hasznos dokumentum!


----------



## kicsicsiga1 (2012 Október 17)

Felteszem a Színezd ki és számolj te is-t, remélem sikerül!


----------



## kicsicsiga1 (2012 Október 17)

Az ovisaim imádják a kifestőket! Köszönöm a linket!


----------



## kicsicsiga1 (2012 Október 17)




----------



## luxor74 (2012 Október 17)

hát ahogy mindenki számolja a saját üzeneteit az halálos, de komolyan.:lol:


----------



## luxor74 (2012 Október 17)

nagyon tetszik, átolvasnám én de 3000 oldalt na-nem megy:ugras:


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

bocs, most húszig számolok


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

és kettő


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

hár


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

om, ja nem, négy...


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

öt


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

hat


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

hét


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

8


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

kilenc


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

tíz, tíz! tiszta víz...


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

11! Nem hiszem el mit meg nem tesz az ember egy Bogyó&Babóca PDF kedvéért.


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

12


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

13


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

14, egyébként kanadai volt a legjobb angol tanárom eddig!


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

Kanada FTW!


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

[h=2]Nofx Franco Un-American[/h]"I want to move north and be a *Canadian*
Or hang down low with the nice Australians
I don't want to be another "I-don't-care"-ican
What are we gonna do Franco, Franco Un-American"


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

17!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=LzpTmcq7nBg


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

18! már csak kettő...


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

19


----------



## László Mórocz (2012 Október 17)

És ennyi. Bocsi a spamelésért.


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

Akkor gyűjtögessünk!


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

Már kettő


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

Ezzel 3


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

Megvan 4


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

Ez az 5.


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

Ezzel lesz 6


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

Hét


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

Nyolc 8


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

Kilenc


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

Tíz, tíz, tiszta víz...


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

11


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

12


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

Már 13


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

Eljött a 14


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

Már a 15. üzi


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

Már nem kell sok


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

17.


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

Tizennyolc


----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)




----------



## bizsu80 (2012 Október 18)

20.


----------



## Tivrola (2012 Október 18)

4


----------



## Tivrola (2012 Október 18)

5


----------



## Tivrola (2012 Október 18)

6


----------



## Tivrola (2012 Október 18)

7


----------



## Tivrola (2012 Október 18)

8


----------



## Tivrola (2012 Október 18)

9


----------



## Tivrola (2012 Október 18)

10


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

Ez a második üzenetem


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

Harmadik


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

Negyedik


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

Ötödik


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

Hatodik


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

Hetedik


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

Nyolcadik


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

Kilencedik


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

És már a felénél járok!


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

11


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

Remélem jól csinálom


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

És betűtípust is lehet választani!


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

Tetszeni fog!


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

Alig várom, hogy szétnézzek


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

16


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

és 17


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

18


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

Mindjárt...


----------



## FHAndi (2012 Október 18)

ÉS....20! Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget és a segítséget!


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

Sziasztok!

Én is tag lettem, és boldog vagyok


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

remélem, hamarosan szét tudok nézni


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

igyekszem, hogy


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

mihamarabb


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

én is tudjak


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

böngészni.


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

Jön a 7. üzenet


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

Már eddig is nézelődtem az oldalon,


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

nagyfiam ugyanis szavalóversenyre megy,


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

és itt találtam már nagyon jó verseket!


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

Még 10 hozzászólást kell alkotnom ,


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

és aztán hamarosan feltárul előttem minden,


----------



## Tivrola (2012 Október 18)

Szerintem


----------



## Tivrola (2012 Október 18)

is


----------



## Tivrola (2012 Október 18)

feltárul


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

ledobott a net,


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

de újból itt vagyok :-D


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

Még 6 üzenet,


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

Már csak 5:grin:


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

4...


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

3........:d


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

utolsó előtti


----------



## csil307 (2012 Október 18)

És teljesítettem!!!


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

sziasztok! Mekkora ötlet!

KÖszi szépen!


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

2


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

_3


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

4


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

5


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

6


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

7


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

8


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

9


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

10


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

11


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

12


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

13


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

14


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

15


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

16


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

17


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

18


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

19


----------



## libamajkrem (2012 Október 18)

Köszi még egyszer!


----------



## Kerekes Ágnes (2012 Október 18)

jelen


----------



## Gobamaci (2012 Október 19)

Sziasztok!
megpróbálom összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást...


----------



## Gobamaci (2012 Október 19)

Ha jól látom ez a 11.


----------



## Gobamaci (2012 Október 19)

:9:


----------



## Gobamaci (2012 Október 19)

ez a paradicsomos aranyos...


----------



## Gobamaci (2012 Október 19)

13. Szerencshozó?


----------



## Gobamaci (2012 Október 19)




----------



## Gobamaci (2012 Október 19)

kiss, a gyerkőceimnek...


----------



## Gobamaci (2012 Október 19)

hol is tartok?


----------



## Gobamaci (2012 Október 19)

19? az egy híján 20


----------



## Gobamaci (2012 Október 19)

és.... 20.


----------



## Gobamaci (2012 Október 19)

Végül: Köszi a lehetőséget!!!!


----------



## gemola (2012 Október 19)

ez erdekes


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

elolvastam, és végre rájöttem pár alapvető apróságra, köszi mindenkinek érte


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

tehát


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

én is elkezdem megpróbálni elérni


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

mind a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

és ez már az 5.


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

a hatodik


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

hetedik


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

nyolcadik


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

kilencedik


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

féltáv


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

tizenegy


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

tizenkettő


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

tizenhárom


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

tizennégy


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

tizenöt


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

tizenhat


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

tizenhét


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

tizennyolc


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

tizenkilenc


----------



## rainy123 (2012 Október 20)

sálálálállllá - húsz


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

Nagyon örülök hogy rátaláltam erre a fórumra


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

Nagyon sok hasznos anyagokat találtam


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

Idén fogok érettségizni és rengeteg segítő anyagot taláálok hozzá


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

már nem sokk kell..


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

még 16...


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

Így X faktor nézés közben csak össze jön a 20...


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

már elég régóta tag vagyok pedig...


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

ez a 20as viszont kimaraadt az életemből...


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

12...


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

11...


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

Félidő)


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

Már csak 10 hiányzik..


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

Alakul..


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

7


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

6oska


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

5555555555)


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

Mindjárt célba érek...


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

3


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

2)


----------



## cs.bogi (2012 Október 20)

És itt a vége Köszönöm


----------



## szrit (2012 Október 21)

Nekem is ez az első hozzászólásom! =)


----------



## szrit (2012 Október 21)

Huhh én is idén érettségizem, és ráadásul egy csomó nyelvtanulásos dolog is fent van, ami hasznos lesz! =)


----------



## Sziporkaa (2012 Október 21)

Ide kell hozzászólásokat küldenem, hogy meglegyen a 20 db. Segítsetek.


----------



## szrit (2012 Október 21)

Én most épp meséket nézek és ez nagyon szórakoztató =)


----------



## szrit (2012 Október 21)

Lehet holnap megyek a barátaimmal kirándulni egyet, ha már 4 napos szünet van


----------



## cforgacs (2012 Október 21)

Sziasztok, tetszik az ötlet, és a megvalósítás.
1.


----------



## Ketkedo (2012 Október 21)

Szintén 1.


----------



## anita7676 (2012 Október 22)

Sziasztok! Még én is új vagyok itt, de már nagyon sok hasznos dolgot találtam,amit előre is köszönök a kedves feltöltőknek!


----------



## anita7676 (2012 Október 22)

Az időjárás elég kegyes hozzánk manapság,úgyhogy irány a szabadba! Mi még egy grill partyt csinálunk,ebbe a jó időbe.


----------



## anita7676 (2012 Október 22)

Ebben teljesen igazad van.


----------



## pöttyösdoboz (2012 Október 23)

Én is itt vagyok!


----------



## eper25 (2012 Október 23)

haliho


----------



## eper25 (2012 Október 23)

annyira le seretnem tolteni az egyik konyvet, mert utazok egy hosszabbat, es h ne unatkozzak


----------



## eper25 (2012 Október 23)

csak mrg kell


----------



## eper25 (2012 Október 23)

w


----------



## eper25 (2012 Október 23)

f


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

hehe


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

én is sok könyvet megnéznék itt hátha megvannak


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

jelen


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

igen én is itt vagyok


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

remélem a gyerkőcnek is találok majd itt valamit


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

persze sokat fogok keresni


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

még mindig itt vagyok


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

a csatolmányok a serveren tárolódnak vagy külső link-ek?


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

no, már 8-nál tartok


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

vajon van timeout a bejelentkezésemrem, és ha nem vagyok sokáig aktív, akkor kivág? ... kipróbálom


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

hmm, 15 perc elteltével se lökött ki.


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

no, akkor még 8


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

már csak 7


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

majd 6


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

nemsokára meglesz a 20 és akkor már csak a 2 napot kell kivárnom.


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

van itt még talán ismerős is, azt is megkeresem majd.


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

na talán még 3 vagy 4


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

nem, ez a 18.


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

furcsa, néha nagyon belassul az oldal és van, hogy eltelik 30 mp is, mire megjön a kérésre a válasz.


----------



## Tomcat14 (2012 Október 23)

és az utolsó.


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

sziasztok 20


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

alma


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

körte


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

szilva


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

meggy


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

cseresznye


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

barack


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

17barack


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

tizenkettő


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

tuzenegy


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

tíz


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

kilenc


----------



## murigabi (2012 Október 23)

Se hárfája, se gitárja, mégis szól a muzsikája. Mi az?


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

nyolc


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

7


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

egri


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

csillagok


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

kincskereső


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

már csak 2+1


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

már csak 2


----------



## lmark90 (2012 Október 23)

utolsó


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

Húsz hozzászólás gyűjtése 1


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

Én is gyűjtök...


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

Tovább...


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

Húsz hozzászólás gyűjtése 5


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

Tücsök.


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

Töltögetni jó, megismerni jó.....


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

Köszönet minden tudományt felrakónak !


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

most már gyorsabb


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

Alma


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

Jó neked


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

10


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

Kisködmön


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

Barack


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

Bikavér


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

nem tudhatom


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

másnak mit jelent


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

nekem


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

szülőhazám


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

e táj


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

messze ringó


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

gyermekkorom


----------



## charlee67 (2012 Október 23)

virága


----------



## sillya (2012 Október 23)

jöttem, láttam, mentem, de visszajöttem...


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

A világgal egy idős, még sincs esztendős?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Mindig volt, és mindig lesz, de öthetes sose lesz.


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Mikor volt egy esztendő három hét?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Hatvan gyermeke van, minden gyermekétől hatvan unokája?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Se oldala, se feneke, mégis megáll a víz benne?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Vízbe esik, eltörik,kőre esik, nem törik?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

A tengernél sokkal nagyobb, mégsem ér bokáig?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Ha megszólalok, eltűnök?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Nekem is van, neked is van, kertben kóró, annak is van?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Mihelyt megvan, megmar, mihelyt megmar, meghal?


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 23)

Kis dobozban száz veszély,
Piros nyelve sokat ér?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Míg él mindig áll, holta után szaladgál?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Hol kaszálják a szénát?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Folt hátán folt, tű benne sosem volt?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Kerek vagyok, mint a labda, fogyasztanak száz alakba. Nyersen esznek, főzve is, télen is és nyáron is. Saláta is leves is, megisszák a vérem is?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Tíz húz négyet?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Melyik állatnak van kívül a csontja?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Aranytőkén aranytál, aranytálban aranymáj, abból eszik Arany Pál.


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Melyik vízben nincs homok?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Mi megy át a vízen árnyék nélkül?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Se nem eszik, se nem iszik, mégis mindennap öltözik?


----------



## honeybunny (2012 Október 23)

Nyáron hideg, télen meleg?


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

Működik?


----------



## thibiht (2012 Október 23)

nem


----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)




----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)




----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)




----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)




----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)

kiss


----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)




----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)




----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)

:cici:


----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)




----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)




----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)




----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)

kiss


----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)

:-x


----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)




----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)




----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)




----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)




----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)

:8:


----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)




----------



## Strangerman (2012 Október 24)




----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

Üdv mindenkinek! Régóta regisztráltam már, de csak most próbálok aktívabb lenni. Bemutatkozásként leírom azt, ami fontos nekem.


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

J. A.: Kiáltunk Istenhez

Isten!
Kiáltunk hozzád:
Légy a mi érző, meleg bőrünk,
Mert megnyúztak bennünket,
A fájdalomtól már semmit se látunk
És hiába, hiába tapogatózunk,
Nem érezzük meg a dolgokat,
Csak azt, hogy irtózatosan fájnak.

Mi haszna, ha tudjuk, de nem látjuk,
Hogy belőlünk lobbannak ki tavasszal a rügyek,
Hogy fáradságnál hősebb a karunk
S agyunk robbantóbb minden dinamitnál.
Szavunk gyapjúja megpörkölődik
És keserű füstként hordozza a szél,
Mert nem takarózik senki sem bele.
Mindenkiből kicsurog a lelkünk,
Mint rozsdalyukasztotta kannákból a tej.
Szeretetünkkel sajttá ojtjuk mégis,
Hogy legalább a fiaké legyen,
Mert most leaggathadd magadról a csillagokat,
Itt a garasok fénye maradandóbb.
S nem fogad az asztalához senki,
Hegyek barlangos gyökereit rágjuk,
Az égen sem nap - aranytallér ragyog,
A mezőkön kutyatej sem érik.
Ó, légy a mi érző, meleg bőrünk,
Hogy a fájás leperegjen rólunk,
Mint a ludak tolláról a víz,
Hogy végre egyszer megfaraghassuk már
A márványszobrot és a deszkalócát -
Nem akarjuk, hogy holnapra maradjon
S a vizeken már delelnek a felhők,
Eztán már az árnyak sokasodnak,
Dologvégzetlen kell, hogy hazatérjünk,
Meghálni lecsukódó szemeid alá.


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

[FONT=verdana, geneva]_Szintén tőle:

Magyarország messzire van.
Magyarország hegyeken túl van.
Onnan, rigókkal, éneklõkkel,
Jönne rövidke szoknyácskában,
Hajnal volna,
Szellõs,
Világos,
Szép, tiszta üllõk csengenének.

Uram, nem látta Magyarországot?
Tudom, nehéz a nyelve.
Tudom, nehéz a szívem.
Uram, nem látta Magyarországot?

Lányok, sokan, szaladnak,
Akár a reggeli szél,
Hajuk lobog a keleti égen.
Õ pedig kövér kalácsot fon,
Karcsúbb õ a liliomillat estéli árnyékánál.

Uram, nem látta Magyarországot?
Ott õsz van,
Kicsike kertjeinkbe
Zörgõ, száraz virágokat ültet
Az Úr._[/FONT]


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

http://www.karpatiharsona.info/inde...asta-la-vista&catid=43:civil-kurazs&Itemid=67


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

Szóval, mint kiderülhetett szeretem József Attilát és a linuxot .


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

Ezen kívül a finomacélok világa érdekel. Professzionális szinten foglalkozom késekkel. Korábban élezéssel, mostanában a készítés is elindult. Ha valaki igényli, szívesen adok tanácsokat késekről.


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

A Cseszneki vár szintén a szívem csücske. Az alábbi anyag még sehol sem jelent meg (én írtam):
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]A Cseszneki vár[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Az Öreg-Bakony északi részén, a mintegy 350 méter tengerszint feletti magasságú Vár-hegyen áll a még romjaiban is lenyűgöző és méltóságteljes Cseszneki vár. Elfogultság nélkül állítható, hogy Magyarország legcsodálatosabb, legfestőibb pontjainak egyike. Az egykor szebb napokat látott ódon falak daliás idők tanúi voltak: várurak, nemes hölgyek, lovagok és katonák koptatták lépcsőit, termeiben formálódott a történelem. A jelenkori látogatót is magával ragadja a hely szellemisége, visszaröpíti a régi dicsőségbe, a legendás középkorba.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] A története azonban sokkal korábban kezdődik, egészen a mezozoikumig, a földtörténeti középidőig nyúlik vissza. Valamikor, úgy 210 millió évvel ezelőtt a Triász korban a Tethys-óceán sekély és meleg partvidékén egy algazátony üledékéből képződött az ún. dachsteini mészkő. Az óceán partvidéke olykor kiszáradt, majd újra víz alá került. A szárazon oxidációs folyamatok zajlottak, ez okozza a cseszneki kövek vöröses-rózsaszínes szálait, árnyalatait. A későbbiekben erős tektonikus mozgások eredményeképpen az addig vízszintes rétegek felgyűrődtek. Így jött létre a cseszneki Várhegy és a vele szemben lévő Tarac-hegy. A szemfüles látogató mai napig megláthatja a vár bejáratánál a gyűrt rétegeket. Ez a dachsteini mészkő a Várhegy alapkőzete, de az egykori pallérok is ugyanebből a hegy tetejéről lefejtett és felaprított kőből építették a vár falait.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] Jó pár millió évet előre szaladva az időben azt láthatjuk, hogy ez a környék mindig jelentős volt az ember számára. Őskori földvármaradvány és halomsírok jelzik, hogy a kezdettől fogva éltek itt emberek. Csesznektől 8 km-re északra római útmaradványokat találtak. Hajdanán öt út találkozott itt, és vámszedő helyet is működtettek, melyről a közelben álló Vámhegy elnevezése is tanúskodik. A település neve először a 13. század derekán jelenik meg a forrásokban. A helynév feltehetően a szláv csesztnik: tiszt szóból származhat, ami arra utal, hogy királyi tisztségviselők lakhattak ezen a helyen. A település nevének azonban van egy legendásabb eredete is: a vár egykori urának volt egy kedves, szelíd és kezes disznaja, mely a Csesznek névre hallgatott. A jámbor állatot, miközben makkot keresgélt az erdőben, egy álnok óriáskígyó felfalta. Vigasztalhatatlan gazdája a disznó iránti szeretetből a várnak és a falunak a Csesznek nevet adományozta. És ugyanezen okból szerepel a Garaiak címerében a kígyó – a legenda szerint természetesen. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] A tatárjárás után, amikor bebizonyosodott, hogy a földsáncok helyett komolyabb és korszerűbb védelmi rendszereket kell országunkban kiépíteni, lázas várépítési hullám vette kezdetét. Ekkor épült Csesznek vára is. Egy Rédei Jakab nevű királyi kardhordozó építtette feltehetőleg az 1260-as években, aki, miután felépült a vár, felvette a Cseszneki előnevet. Okleveleink 1281-ben említik először Csesznek várát. Akkoriban nem a jelenlegi formájában állott, hanem csak egy alacsony, körítőfallal övezett lakótorony lehetett, melynek egy része a kor szokásai szerint fából készült. Bizonyíthatóan ebből az eredeti várból mára a belső vár nyugati részén lévő ún. Öregtorony alsó szintje maradt meg. Az 1300-as évek elején már a Csákok bírják a várat. Némi huzavona, ármány és pereskedés, majd tulajdonosváltás után Anjou Károly megelégelve a kiskirályok hatalmaskodó politikáját Cseszneket 1326-ban Csókakővel, Gesztessel és Bátorkővel együtt királyi várrá tette. Az ezt követő évtizedekben királyi várnagyok uralkodtak itt, akik nem egyszer a bakonyi ispáni címet is viselték. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] Jelentősebb változás a 14. század végén történt, amikor is Luxemburgi Zsigmond király egy 1392. március 10-én kelt oklevelében Garai Miklósnak és öccsének Jánosnak adományozta Csesznek várát cserébe a Délvidéken fekvő Macsói Bánság területén lévő váraikért és birtokaikért. Az oklevél tanúsága szerint a török elleni harcban tanúsított vitézi magatartásukkal érdemelték ki az új várat, e döntés mögött azonban inkább politikai megfontolások állnak. Abban az időben ugyanis a déli területeken már terjeszkedett a török, ezért a Garaiak igyekeztek az ország középső, biztonságosabb részeire helyezni birtokaikat. Kiváló szövetségesre találtak Zsigmond királyban, akit nemcsak hogy ők tettek királlyá, hanem rokoni szálak is fűzték hozzá. Ebbéli örömükben a Garaiak nagyszabású építkezésbe fogtak, melynek során az addig az alacsony és kicsiny várból egy igazán impozáns és korszerű gótikus lovagvárat építettek. Az eredeti vár nagy részét elbontották, csupán az Öregtornyot tartották meg, de azt is jelentősen megmagasították. Vele szemben épült fel a Keleti-palota, mely a vár urainak lakószárnyaként szolgált. E két épület között kapott helyet a vár ma is látható ciszternája. Ez biztosította, hogy egy esetleges ostromzár idején vízhiány miatt ne kényszerüljenek a vár feladására. Az Öregtornyot és a Keleti-palotát fallal összekötötték, és ez képezte az ún. Belső-várat, melynek fedetlen udvar része is volt. Ennek kapuja előtt egy farkasvermes, felvonóhidas bejárat volt hivatott a biztonságot szavatolni. Ez azt jelentette, hogy a bejárat elé közvetlenül egy mély gödröt ástak, melynek fenekére kihegyezett fakarókat állítottak. Egy felvonóhíddal tudták ezt járhatóvá, illetve az illetéktelen behatolók számára járhatatlanná tenni. A Belső-vár alatt falszorost alakítottak ki, melynek végén őrbódé állt. A falszoros délkeleti sarkából egy különálló bástyatorony közelíthető meg, melyről nem tudni pontosan, hogy a Garaiak építették-e vagy csak a 16. században épült. Az ún. Vigyázó-torony sajátossága, hogy alul önálló bejárata soha nem volt, hanem mindig egy fahídon lehetett megközelíteni a Felső-várból. Nem véletlenül alakították ezt így ki, ugyanis ha az ellenség betörte volna a kaput, és elfoglalta volna a tornyot, remek erősség lett volna a Belső-vár ostromlásához. A híd és az azt alátámasztó pillér Csesznek sajátos arculatához tartozik ugyanúgy, mint a torony és a tetejéből kiálló oszlopok. Ezek egy ún. gyilokjárót tartottak, melyet kevésbé militáns szóhasználattal erkélynek vagy körfolyosónak neveznénk. Ennek lényege abban rejlett, hogy a gyilokjáróval meg tudták növelni a védekezés felületét, hiszen amíg egy ablaknyílásba két-három katona férhetett csak el, addig a gyilokjáróra akár tíz íjász ki tudott állni az egyébként viszonylag könnyen támadható keleti oldal védelmére. A vigyázótorony alagsorában kapott helyet a vár tömlöce, melynek sem ablak, sem ajtaja nem volt, hanem egy csapóajtón keresztül engedték le azokat, akiket nem tartottak méltónak a szabad életre.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] A várban talált faragott kövek arra engednek következtetni, hogy a Garaiak nem egy alacsony költségvetésű, elnagyolt felújítást végeztek, hanem ügyeltek a részletekre is. A kőtárban megszemlélhető faragott kövek közeli rokonságot mutatnak a királyi várak köveivel. Feltehetően függetlenül működő itáliai mesterek műhelyéből kerültek ki 1410 tájékán. Három értékesebb követ a Magyar Nemzeti Múzeumban őriznek. Az egyik egy építési emlékkő, mely a Garaiak kígyós címerét ábrázolja, és arról tanúskodik, hogy ez az átalakítás 1424-ben fejeződött be. A hagyomány szerint ekkor Zsigmond király, és felesége, Cillei Borbála is tiszteletét tette itt. Ennek azonban elég kicsi a valószínűsége, hiszen Zsigmond addigra már fél Európa ura volt, és valószínűleg egyéb elfoglaltságai nem engedték, hogy egy európai szempontból nem túl jelentős várban múlassa az idejét. A másik faragott kő egy kapuszemöldök, melyen annak idején három címer is díszlett. Középen a kígyós Garai-címer, bal oldalon a Garai-Cillei család egyesített címere. A jobb oldalon is volt egy címer, ezt azonban lekalapálták. Ennek oka egy szaftos történet, miszerint Garai János felesége, a lengyel származású Mazóviai Hedvig kétes erkölcsű nőszemély hírében állott. Be is vádolták őt a királynál, hogy ő mérgeztette meg az urát, azon kívül még férje életében paráználkodott annak unokatestvérével, Salgói Miklóssal, és mindezek tetejébe Katalin leányukat, aki ekkor már Bebek Miklós jegyese volt, egy osztrák nemesnek adta ágyasul. A király, miután meghallgatta a tanúkat, ítélkezett, és Hedviget mint férjgyilkost, házasságtörőt és kerítőt bűnösnek találta. Ezen bűnök alapján halálra is ítélhették volna, ám a sokkal elegánsabb száműzetésre és vagyonelkobzásra ítélték. Cseszneket jelölték ki őrizete helyéül. Valószínűleg itt is halt meg, és földi maradványait feltehetően a Keleti-palotában nemrégen megtalált téglaszarkofág rejthette. A címerkalapálásnak minden bizonnyal ez volt az oka. A harmadik, múzeumban őrzött kő egy nagy szájú oroszlánfej, melyről Rómer Flóris azt gondolta, hogy szökőkút volt. Az újabb kori kutatók szerint viszont a felvonó hidas kapu láncát vezetették az oroszlán száján keresztül. Ez az alkotás részleteiben is gyönyörűen kidolgozott, igazi mestermű. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] Mindezek alapján is látható, hogy a Garaiak ideje és Zsigmond király uralkodása alatt élte a vár fénykorát. A Garai-család nemcsak hogy az egyik leggazdagabb főúri család volt abban az időben, hanem nagyon komoly politikai szerepük is volt az ország életében. A király bizalmasaként több nádor is szolgált a családból, és a király távolléte esetén a legfőbb méltóságot viselték az országban. Azonban e nagy múltú és tekintélyes családot is utol érte a vég. Fiúörökös nélkül 1481-ben a Garai-család kihalt. Ezután Csesznek vára Mátyás király tulajdonába szállt, aki Szapolyai Istvánnak adományozta. A mohácsi csatavesztés után Török Bálint kezére került a vár. Az ő nevét viseli a Várhegy alatti kőmosó szurdokban lévő Török-fürdő. A 16. században a vár tulajdonviszonyai némileg zavarosak, hiszen a vár gyakran cserélt gazdát: Lengyel János, Csabi István, Répássy Ferenc, Bakics Pál. Feltehetően ebben az időszakban is végeztek kisebb átalakításokat, hiszen ekkorra megnőtt Csesznek várának hadászati jelentősége, mert az 1500-as évek második felére ideért a török. Veszprém eleste után Csesznek betagozódott a magyar végvári rendszer első vonalába. Ekkor Wathay Lőrinc volt a vár kapitánya, akinek fia így írja le a vár fenyegetettségét: „Csesznek vára az töröknek igen utában vala, és az csatásoktúl foghelyen vala.” Ebben az időben a király által fizetett zsoldoskatonák is védték a várat, kiknek száma az 1570-es években húsz lovas és ötven gyalogos katonát tett ki. Nem tűnik nagynak ez a szám, mégis elegendőnek bizonyult, hiszen a várat sohasem tudták fegyverrel elfoglalni. A törökök kétszer kísérelték ezt meg, ám mindkét alkalommal kudarcot vallottak. Nyilván hozzájárult ehhez a cseszneki vitézek ereje és hősiessége, ám még inkább a vár fekvése. Dél felől a meredek hegyoldal miatt szinte támadhatatlan volt a vár, a többi részeken pedig megfelelő módon meg tudták oldani a vár védelmét. Négy évre azonban mégis a török kezére került. 1594-ben elesett Győr és addigra Pápa és Szentmárton (Pannonhalma) is, és nem volt értelme annak, hogy szigetszerűen ellenálljanak, hanem a védők inkább kivonultak a várból. Ám 1598-ban Győr visszavétele után ugyancsak kardcsapás nélkül vehették újra birtokba a várat. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] A vár alsó részében nemrég egy borospince maradványaira leltek, melynek nagysága arra utal, hogy a végvári vitézek nem kimondottan ájtatossággal vagy kódexmásolással töltötték a szabadidejüket, hanem borivással. Ezzel kapcsolatban egy nagyon tanulságos tragédia története maradt ránk Wathay Lőrincről, fia, Wathay Ferenc tollából. „Végre, mikoron írtak volna 1573. esztendőben, szegíny atyám vígan lakván gyakran az cseszneki vitézlő néppel (mivel igen víg lakó ember volt), egy üdő közben, úgy mint Szent Pétert-Pál napján, Szent Jakab havában jó kedve lévén, szegíny az alsó várban az felső kapunál, az istállók ajtaja előtt egy ott álló tarackot ki akart volna lűtetni, és az pattantyús mondta volna, hogy régi töltés volna az tarackban, és nem mernék kilűni, ő maga, megszidogatván az pattantyúst, haljott az vállára, és úgy mindketten az kanótot fogván, bévágták volna az tarack gyújtólikában; mindjárt elszakadozott az tarack, és mind az kettőt szörnyen megölte magokat is elszaggatván.” [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] Jelentős változás akkor történt, amikor 1636 után az Esterházy család tulajdonába került a vár. Ők voltak a vár utolsó urai. Hadi szempontból utoljára a Rákóczi-szabadságharc idején kapott jelentőséget. 1705-ben a kurucok elfoglalták és ezután a kuruc seregek hadi anyag és élelmiszer ellátó központja volt. A vár őrsége ekkor is csupán ötven katonából állott. 1708 szeptemberében Heister labanc generális Bakonyon átvonuló serege ostrom alá vette a várat. Azonban ugyanúgy, mint a törököknek, nekik is túl nagy falatnak bizonyult a vár bevétele. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] Esterházy Ferenc az 1700-as évek közepén még utoljára jelentősebb átépítést hajtott végre a váron. Ekkor már hadászati megfontolások ebben nem játszottak szerepet, sokkal inkább a reprezentáció. A középkori kaputorony barokk óratoronnyá változott, a belső vár udvarát is beépítették, egységes palota lett belőle. A vigyázó toronyból pedig az Esterházy-család levéltára lett. A végső nagyságát és formáját ekkor nyerte el a vár. [/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] Ám nem sokáig tartott a vár új dicsősége, hiszen a 18. század végére egy ilyen típusú vár meglehetősen korszerűtlen és divatja múlt lett. Az Esterházy-család is egy modern kastélyt építtetett Rédén, ahová 1790 környékén át is költöztek. A várat csak gazdasági, uradalmi célokra, valamint börtönnek használták. A vár hanyatlásnak indult, amit az éppen kétszáz évvel ezelőtti ún. móri földrengés tett teljessé. A kegyelemdöfést pedig az 1820-ban egy villámcsapásból keletkezett tűzvész adta meg. Egy 1828-ban erre járó utazó már csak elhagyott romokat látott. Ezért menekülhetett meg a vár az 1849 utáni várrobbantási hullám alól. Később a világháborúk már nem tettek benne nagyobb kárt. 1947-ben némi újjáéledése volt a várnak, hiszen itt forgatták a háború utáni első jelentősebb magyar film, a Valahol Európában külső felvételeit. A 60-as évek végén indult meg a vár feltárása és a műemléki helyreállítás, mely nagyobb lendületet az elmúlt két évtizedben vett. Visszaépültek hiányzó falak, a vár immáron biztonsággal látogatható mindenki számára. Évente 30-40 ezer látogató keresi fel a várat.[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif] A vár múltjához méltó módon manapság is pezsgő élet folyik a várban és környékén. Turisták előszeretettel látogatják a környék természeti szépségeit. Közvetlenül a vár alatt látható a Kőmosó-szurdok, mely könnyű sétával egybeköthető a várlátogatással. Az extrémebb sportok művelői is találnak itt kedvükre valót: a vár alatti kőfalon a sziklamászók tehetik próbára ügyességüket. Ezen kívül minden évben nyaranta hasonló időpontokban, hasonló rendezvények kerülnek megrendezésre. A vár falai között a tárogató fesztivál és a várdalnoki esték igazi méltó otthonra találtak. A vár közelében fekvő Kőbánya színpadon pedig évről-évre nagy sikerű az Edda koncert, és augusztus 19-én felemelő élményt nyújt, amikor hétezer ember együtt énekli az István a király utolsó sorait: „Szép Magyarország, édes hazánk.”[/FONT]


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

Meglátásom szerint küszöbön a világ összeomlása, így erre is készülök - amennyire lehet, persze.


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

Egy kedvencem:
http://tojiro.net/images/products_400/F-1094.jpg
A hivatkozást nem sikerült rendesen beillesztenem.


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

Vagy mégis . Érdekes, hogy a saját magam által csatolt képet nincs jogosultságom megtekinteni.


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

Ő is kedvenc:
http://www.literatura.hu/archivum/dali/images/1931_06.jpg


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

Ezen kívül Orhan Pamuk az egyik új kedvencem. Adott helyen pár regényt be tudok dobni a közösbe....


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

No meg persze a világirodalom egyéb nagyjai: Dosztojevszkij, Greene, Merle, Ulickaja


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

Őt is nagyon szeretem:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zzaClXAt3aY


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

Meg őt is:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gNgB4MfuTZE


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

Egy időben érdekeltek ilyenek is:

Mi a történelem? Tőlünk függetlenül létező valami, vagy csupán emberi konstruktum, melyben elhelyezzük magunkat? Vagyis van-e történelem tőlünk függetlenül? Erre a kérdésre egyértelműen azt mondhatjuk, hogy nincs. Az anyagi világban folyamatok vannak, mely lehet fizikai biológiai eseménysor, de növényi állati életfolyamat is. Sőt az archaikus ember élete is az (archaikus ember alatt olyan ősi társadalomban élő embert értek, melyben a természet-közeliség jelentősebb, mint az emberi civilizáció). A történelem az ember értelméből fakad, miszerint benne vagyunk az időben és minden esemény egyedi, egyszeri, megismételhetetlen. Az idő előre halad, a múltra emlékezünk, a jelent megéljük, a jövőben reménykedünk. Történelem az ember öntudatra ébredése után vagy azzal egy időben jöhetett létre, mert amíg az ember belesimult a világ természetes folyamatába, addig csak állandó körforgásról lehet beszélni és nem egyediségről.  
Ma már természetesnek tartjuk, hogy történelemben élünk, és hogy a történelem valami olyasmit jelent, amiről az imént beszéltem. Nem volt azonban mindig így. A történelembe ugyanis _belépett_ az ember. Honnan és hogyan_? Mircea Eliade_, román származású neves vallástörténész _Az örök visszatérés mítosza_ című könyvében evvel foglalkozik, röviden szeretném ismertetni a lényegét. Felfogása szerint a történelem előtti archaikus ember élete csupa ismétlés. Egyetlen mozdulatot sem tesz, melyet korábban ne tett volna már egy felsőbb szellemi lény, egy démon vagy egy istenség. Élete tehát mások cselekedeteinek szakadatlan ismétléséből áll. Így az ember cselekvésének nincs önálló értéke. A táplálkozás nem egyszerű cselekvés, hanem közösséget újít meg valamely istenséggel. Az első tánc, az első párbaj, az első halászat, az első vadászat, házassági szertartás az ember szemében példává vált, mert azt az istenség nyilatkoztatta ki. Ezek a cselekedetek nem az ember idejében történtek, hanem azon kívül vagy annak kezdetén. Amikor az ember éli a maga életét, tulajdonképpen azokat a cselekedeteket teremti újjá. Az archaikus ember egyetlen cselekvést sem tart valóságosnak, csak azt, amit már mások egyszer megtettek. Így kapcsolódik a mindenséghez, mely tulajdonképpen az idő egy sajátos értelmezése. A végtelen ismétlések által az eredeti állapot örökké visszatér. Ezt a felfogást nem lehet történelminek nevezni, mert az ember csak egy örök körforgásnak a része, így nem lehet élete egyedi és megismételhetetlen, mint ahogyan cselekedetei sem azok. Ebből az állapotból azonban kilépett a történelembe, melyet Eliade _bűnbeesés_nek nevez. Erre még majd visszatérünk.
Az archaikus szemlélet elvontabb megnyilvánulása a görög és az indiai szemlélet. _Ciklikus_, vagyis körkörös időszemléletnek is nevezik. Ennek lényege az, hogy a világ keletkezik, létezik, megsemmisül, majd újra keletkezik. A sztoikusoknál ez egészen odáig ment, hogy a keletkezett új világ teljesen megegyezik az előzővel, egészen addig, hogy Szókratész is újra megszületik, ugyanazokaz mondja, teszi és ugyanúgy hal meg. Eredete az lehet, hogy az időmérés alapjául szolgáló szabályos ciklusokat (nap, évszakok, év, égitestek) kivetítették az egész világra. A hindú időszemlélet már egy kicsit árnyaltabb. Az idő itt kerékként képzelhető el, mely a teremtés és pusztulás ciklusain át forog. Minden fordulat ezer nagy korszakra oszlik, melyek egyenként további négy világkorszakra, ún. jugára bomlanak. Minden _juga_ ciklusban romlik az erkölcs. Az első korszak a _szatjajuga_, mely az igazság és az ártatlanság kora, a második a _tretajuga_, melyben csökkent az erényesség. A harmadik a _dvaparajuga_, melyben a nemrég a televízióban is bemutatott Mahábhárata hősei éltek, Pl. Krisna, Ráma. A negyedik, melyben mi is élünk a _kálijuga_, melyre a teljes erkölcstelenség, erőszak és bűn jellemző. Ha valaki ezek alapján megijed, nyugodjon meg a legborzalmasabb időkre még néhány ezer évet várni kell.
A történelembe akkor lépett be az ember, amikor saját életét vagy egy közösség életét egyedinek kezdte értelmezni, a történéseket és a cselekvéseket pedig egyszerinek és megismételhetetlennek. Itt kell néhány szót ejteni a zárt, illetve nyitott társadalmakról. Zárt társadalom az, melyben az alapegység az egész társadalom, melyben az egyes ember csak egy sejt, csupán része a nagy egésznek. A zárt társadalom célja az egész harmonikus együttműködése, egészsége. Ez nagyon jó harmóniában van az imént felvázolt időszemléletekkel. A nyitott társadalomban az alapegység az egyén élete, a társdalom pedig csupán egyének összessége. Az egyén cselekedetei pedig mivel egyszeriek, történelmet követelnek. Itt következik be az archaikus világgal való szakítás.
E szemléletekkel gyökeresen ellentétben áll az európai időfelfogás, mely a Biblián alapul. A Biblia Istent nem elvont filozófiai fogalmakkal ragadja meg, mint tették ezt az ókori görög filozófusok, hanem evilági működésében. A Szentírás kezdő mondata is ez_: „Kezdetben teremtette Isten az eget és a földet_”. Az ezt követő hosszú oldalak is úgy ismertetik meg Istent, hogy hogyan szólt bele a világ eseményeibe. Hogyan választotta ki Ábrahámot, hogyan vezette ki a népet Egyiptomból, hogyan adta neki az isteni törvényt, hogyan segítette a honfoglalás harcaiban, és így tovább. Ez a szemlélet pedig a világban zajló eseményeket – mivel Isten vezérli a folyamatokat – szent történelemmé teszi. Az idő a teremtéstörténet alapján nem valami örökké létező, tőlünk független valami, hanem Isten műve, mely az ember történelmének keretéül szolgál. Ezt már a teremtéstörténet is megjegyzi. A hét nap – mely alatt a világ és az ember teremtése végbement – egyfajta látomást is nyújt arról az időtartamról, amelynek során a világegyetem kibontakozik.  
Itt azonban meg kell jegyezni valami fontosat. Az Ószövetség alapján az idő két oldaláról beszélhetünk: az egyik a _kozmikus idő_, mely hasonló az előbb felvázolt elméletekhez. A kozmikus idő a természet ciklusait szabályozza. Maga Isten állapítja meg azokat a ritmusokat, amelyeknek a természet engedelmeskedik: a nap és éj, az évszakok, az égitestek szabályos változása. Ez tehát a kozmikus idő, mely nem tévesztendő össze a _történelmi idő_vel. A történelmi idő valami egészen más, nem az örök visszatérés törvényének engedelmeskedik. Alapjában véve Isten szándéka irányítja, az ő akarata fejlődik ki és nyilvánul meg benne. Ezt a szemléletet kiválóan láthatjuk az ószövetségi történetírásban. Ott az események szerkesztésének fő szempontja az volt, hogyan mutatkozik meg, hogyan teljesedik ki Isten akarata egy nép életében. A történelmi idő tulajdonképpen az emberi történelem számára adott keret, melyet ki lehet tölteni különböző tartalommal. Az, hogy az idő nem öröktől fogva létező valami, hanem Isten teremtménye, azt is jelenti, hogy egyszer majd vége lesz. A Biblia világosan beszél az idők végéről, melyben az egyes tetteket megítéli Isten, s a világot felemeli az örökkévalóságba. Mindenek előtt ez azt jelenti, hogy a történelem tart valahová, van valamiféle célja, ahová az egyes események tartanak.  
A Biblia idő és történelemszemlélete alapozta meg a nyugati világ történelemlátását is. Nekünk is ilyesmi fogalmaink vannak a történelemről, vagyis érezzük, hogy van egy folyamat, melyben az események megtörténnek, ebben a mederben folyik a mi életünk is. Az események nem értelmetlenül és összefüggéstelenül követik egymást, van egyfajta leírható vonal, mely köré föl lehet építeni a történetírást Az ezt megelőző kor történetírása még egy ilyen vonal köré épített, még ha hibás is volt az alap. A marxista történetírók ugyanis egy bizonyos szerkezet szerint látták az emberiség történelmét. Ez a jól ismert osztályharc-elmélet, miszerint minden időben uralkodó és elnyomott osztályok állnak szemben egymással és ezek harcából jönnek létre az újabb osztályok, míg egyszer eljön a vég, az örök boldogság, az osztály nélküli társadalom, vagyis a kommunizmus. (Csak mellékesen: ez tulajdonképpen nem más, mint a bibliai idők vége világiasított változata.) Ma azonban éppen olyan időket élünk, amikor azt mondják, hogy nincs ilyen jól meghatározható irány. A mai történettudósok nagy része úgy gondolja, hogy megfelelő, ha csupán felvillantanak egy-két képet, egy-két hangulatot, szemelgetve az eseményekben. Elég ha arról írnak, hogy milyen ételeket fogyasztottak honfoglaló őseink, vagy milyen tintával írta XVI. Lajos 1789. júl. 14-én a naplójába, hogy semmi. Mindez óriási problémákat és kérdéseket vet föl. Van-e értelme és célja a történelemnek? Hogy miért lényeges ez a kérdés? Azért, mert teljes létünkkel benne vagyunk a történelem folyamában, lényegében függünk tőle. És ha azt kimondjuk, hogy nincs célja és értelme e történelemnek, akkor ezzel azt is mondjuk, hogy hozzá kapcsolódó életünk is céltalan és értelmetlen.
Van-e tehát értelem a történelemben? Ahhoz, hogy erre választ tudjunk adni egy kicsit távolabbról kell kiindulni. Keresnünk kell egy alapot, egy külső nézőpontot, ahhoz, hogy átfogó látásunk legyen a történelemről. Ugyanis a történelemben élve belülről megérteni az egész értelmét, nos ezt ugyanolyan nehéz elképzelni, mint azt, hogy Münnhausen báró saját hajánál fogva emelte fel magát. A történelmen belül megírhatjuk ugyan a trombitaréz gyártásának történetét, vagy bármi egyébét, de a történelem értelme nem tárul fel előttünk. De mi legyen az a külső pont, ami nincs benne a történelemben? Ez nem lehet más, mint egy olyan létező, aki kívül van az időn. Ez pedig a mi fogalmaink szerint nem lehet más, mint Isten. Egyáltalán nem furcsa ez, hiszen az európai értelemben vett történelem Istenre alapozva alakult ki, ezért nem beszélhetünk értelmesen róla Isten nélkül. Nos, ha megvan ez a kiindulópontunk, akkor elindulhatunk. Ha a történelmet Isten alkotta az ember számára, akkor azon mi is alakíthatunk, de mindenképpen Isten munkaterülete. Ezt pedig úgy hívhatjuk, hogy üdvtörténet. Az ember alkotta történelmen végighúzódik egy vörös fonal, az üdvtörténet. Ez tulajdonképpen Isten megvalósuló szándéka a világgal. Mi most a világban élve nem adhatunk egyértelműen érvényes feleletet arra, hogy mi miért történik, és hogy az egyes cselekedeteknek mi az értelme. Van-e értelme annak, hogy egy papírlapot elmozdítok, volt-e értelme a kommunizmusnak, volt-e értelme Auschwitznak? Legtöbbre azt mondanánk, hogy nem. Azonban a vég felől visszatekintve minden elnyeri értelmét.
A történelem értelme tehát a vége felől érthető meg. Itt a vég szót egy kicsit meg kell magyarázni. Eredete egy görög szó, a telosz, mely egyszerre nagyon sok mindent jelent. Jelent véget, akár halált is, de szempontunkból fontosabb jelentés a cél, végcél. A történelem tehát a végcél felől érthető meg. Mi ez a végcél? A cél Isten szándéka a világgal, ami nem más, mint az, hogy minden ember üdvözüljön és eljusson az igazság ismeretére. Vagyis hogy az Istentől eltávolodott ember visszatérjen hozzá.
Ez az a pont, ahol személyes életünkkel is kapcsolódunk a történelemhez. Az elején azt mondtam, hogy tőlünk, emberektől függetlenül nincs történelem, és ez igaz is. A történelem mindenkor személyes emberi történések összessége, így mi is személyesen beletartozunk. Teljesen szabadok vagyunk abban, hogy eldöntsük: van-e értelme a történelemnek vagy nincs. Vagyis elfogadjuk-e azt, hogy van üdvtörténet vagy elutasítjuk. A személyes véleményem az, hogyha nem akkor ez sokkal több megoldhatatlan problémát okoz, hiszen nem csak a történelem értelmetlen, hanem a mi életünk, sorsunk is. És ennek nyomában ott a szorongás, mely ittlétünket is megnyomoríthatja. Eliade írja: „_… az embert csak Isten gondolata oltalmazhatja a történelem rémületétől. Az ember csak Isten létének feltételezésével tud szert tenni egyrészt szabadságra, másrészt bizonyosságra, hogy a történelmi tragédiáknak történelmen túli értelmük van, még ha ezt az értelmet az emberiség adott állapotában nem lehet mindig felismerni. A modern embert minden más szemlélet csak kétségbeeséshez vezetheti.” _Ha azonban elfogadjuk, akkor ezzel felvállaljuk azt a rendet, melyben harmonikusan élhetünk.


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

Csak időközben arra jöttem rá, hogy a filozófia nem visz közelebb az élethez, nem leszek általa jobb ember, pedig szeretnék.


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

Kanadában igazából elég régen jártam, konkrétan '96-ban, amikor még érdekelt a zene jobban. Egy koncertturné keretében jártam arrafelé (meg egy kicsit délebbre is).


----------



## gilicze (2012 Október 24)

Amire mindennél jobban büszke vagyok, az a családom: (első) feleségem és két gyeemekem.


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.” (*ismeretlen*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre.” (*John C. Maxwell*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“A boldogsághoz két út vezet. Vagy csökkentjük a vágyainkat, vagy növeljük lehetőségeinket. Ha bölcs vagy, mindkettőt megteszed.” (*Benjamin Franklin*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“Hogy el tudd fogadni az emberi természet sokszínűségét, gondolj az utazóra, aki éjszakai szálláshelyét akár naponta váltogatja.” (*Tatiosz*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“Ne kritizálj másokat; ők pontosan azok, akik mi lennénk hasonló körülmények között.” (*Abraham Lincoln*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“Nem érdemes a hibáinkat elkövetni, ha nem tanulunk belőle!”
(*Abraham Lincoln*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“Aki nem hisz abban, hogy mennyi jó ember van, az kezdjen el valami jót tenni, és meglátja, milyen sokan oda állnak mellé.” (*Böjte Csaba*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“A műveltség jó sorsban ékesség, balsorsban menedék. ” (*Arisztotelész*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

Egy kutyának nem kell se luxusautó, se hatalmas ház, se drága ruhák. Beéri egy útszélén talált bottal. Lehetsz gazdag vagy szegény, buta vagy okos, agyafúrt vagy tökkelütött, a kutyádnak mindegy. Ő csak szeretetet kér és ad. Hány emberről mondhatod el ezt? Hány ember szeret feltétlen és olthatatlan szeretettel? Hány ember mellett érzed, hogy ami Te vagy az különleges?
​  Marley meg Én c. film


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“Senkit se eresszetek útjára úgy, hogy jobbá és boldogabbá ne tennétek!”
(*Teréz anya*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“Egy pesszimista minden lehetőségben látja a nehézséget; egy optimista minden nehézségben meglátja a lehetőséget.” (*Winston Churchill*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“Mindenki tudja, hogy bizonyos dolgokat nem lehet megvalósítani, mígnem jön valaki, aki erről nem tud, és megvalósítja.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“Csak két dolog végtelen: a Világegyetem és az emberi butaság, bár az elsőben nem vagyok egészen biztos.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“Az, aki még sosem követett el hibát, valószínűleg még sosem próbált semmi új dolgot.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“Tartsd a kezed egy percig a forró kályhán, meglátod, egy órának fogod érezni. Beszélgess egy csinos nővel egy órát, mintha csak egy perc lenne. Na, ez a relativitás.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“Az időjárás az az állapot, amire mindenki panaszkodik, de senki sem csinál semmit ez ügyben.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“Többet tenni a világért, mint amennyit a világ tesz érted – ez siker.”
(*Henry Ford*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“A gondolkodás a lehető legkeményebb munka, valószínűleg ezért gyakorolják oly kevesen.” (*Henry Ford*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

„Ami jön, fogadjátok, ami megy, engedjétek! Ennyi az egész.” (*zen bölcsesség*)


----------



## ancsi66 (2012 Október 24)

“A folyó és a szikla összecsapásából mindig a folyó kerül ki győztesen – de nem az erejének, hanem a kitartásának köszönhetően!” (*H. Jackson Brown*)


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 Október 24)

Sziasztok!
Több sikertelen letöltési kíserlet, és bosszankodás után elolvastam a Fórum szabályzatot.


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 Október 24)

ÉS láss csodát mwgtudtam, hogy nem lehet csakszerűen informáciohoz jutni dolgozni kell érte.


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 Október 24)

Most tehát gyűjtögetem a "pontokat".


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 Október 24)

ancsi66, nagyon jópofa, ahogy a bölcsességek gyűjteményet közzé teszed.


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 Október 24)

Nekem mára, csak egy hétköznapi ember bölcselete jut eszembe : 


Ki a pesszmista ember, hát a jól informált optimista!


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 Október 24)

Mára ennyi telt Tőlem, jó éjszakát ! :..:


----------



## dobosicu (2012 Október 25)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## nazi79 (2012 Október 25)

Aki másnak vermet ás, maga esik bele!


----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)

Szia!


----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)

Szép napot!


----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)

:d


----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)




----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)




----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)




----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)




----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)

:..:


----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)

:0:


----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)

:77:


----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)




----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)

:``:


----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)

;-)


----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)

:ugras:


----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)

:945:


----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)




----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)




----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)

\\m/


----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)

:arrow:


----------



## BrigiGabi (2012 Október 25)

Ennyi volt.


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 Október 25)




----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)




----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)

:wink:


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)




----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)




----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)

az élet szép


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)

szombaton óra vissza állitás


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)

vasárnapra jön a hó


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)




----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)




----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)

játék felnőteknek


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)

11


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)

:d


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)




----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)

:!:


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)

:77:


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)

:7:


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)

:ugras:


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)

\\m/


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)

:4:


----------



## NAGYKUKAC (2012 Október 25)

:..:


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

Segítség!!!!Nem tudok üzit írni,és nem tudok belépni sehova!!!!!


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

kiss  kiss


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

:..:


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

:555:


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

:88:


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

://:


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

:99:


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

Nyomjatok egy köszönetet!Köszönőm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

Már nem sok kell!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)




----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

:``: :shock:


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

:444: Én is ezt csinálnám,ha meg lenne a 20köszönet!


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

:8: Lassan én is felrobbanok.


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

Hiányzol


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

Sos


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

Már csak 5.\\m/


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

4


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

33333333333333333333333333


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

Már nagyon unom!


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

Vége


----------



## Rexike (2012 Október 25)

Kérhetnék köszönet nyomást?Köszönöm!

Sajnos én sem tudok.Valaki tud segíteni?


----------



## midcod (2012 Október 26)

Elvileg azért, mert 20 hsz kell a letöltéshez. Legalábbis máshol ezt olvastam.


----------



## midcod (2012 Október 26)

De jó, hogy a végéről kezdtem olvasni...


----------



## midcod (2012 Október 26)

Egyébként jó reggelt mindenkinek! Már akinek most van reggel. Akinek meg nem, annak jó azt a napszakot, ami épp most van náluk.


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 26)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Bányarém (2012 Október 26)

1


----------



## Bányarém (2012 Október 26)

2


----------



## bigisz (2012 Október 26)

Sziasztok!
Én elsőre a végénél kezdtem


----------



## bigisz (2012 Október 26)

Jó helyen járok?Olyan kihalt ez a rész itt .


----------



## bigisz (2012 Október 26)




----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

1


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

2


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

3


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

5


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

4


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

6


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

7


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

8


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

9


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

10


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

11


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

12


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

13


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

14


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

15


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

16


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

17


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

18


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

19


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

20


----------



## kicsikicsi (2012 Október 26)

21


----------



## ugynok (2012 Október 27)

kicsikicsi jol lenyomtad a 21 db hozzaszolast...


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

Jóban kell lenni a lányokkal, mert náluk van az összes p*#ci


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

Tökjó, hogy itt lehet gyüjtögetni


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

Krezidezi írta:


> Tökjó, hogy itt lehet gyüjtögetni


legalább kipróbálok mindent


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

elég soká lenne 20


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

jéééé, a Stohl Buci énekel


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

szuper


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

lassan megy ez


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

:55: trallalala


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

egyszer volt


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

hol nem volt


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

egy icipici házikó


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

icipici házikóban :444:


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

icipici ládikó \\m/\\m/\\m/\\m/


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

abban élt


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

éldegélt ;-)


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

egy icipici


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

lencsilány


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

sajnos tovább


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

nem tudom


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

de ez nem is olyan baj talán


----------



## Krezidezi (2012 Október 27)

jupppppiiiiii


----------



## denem (2012 Október 28)




----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

Az előbb már írtam és eltűnt.


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

Most sikerült.


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

8.


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

9.


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

10.


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

11.


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

12.


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

13.


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

14.


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

15.


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

16.


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

17.


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

18.


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

19.


----------



## Kabor (2012 Október 28)

Ezek a számok is értelmes beírásnak számítanak? mer akkor én is


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

20.


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

Sikerült.

Elnézést kérek a szemetelésért...


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

Kabor az előttem levő beírások is mind értelmesek?

Én úgy tudom van egy értelmét vesztett fórum szabály és azt itt lehet teljesíteni.
Ennyi.


----------



## Kabor (2012 Október 28)

Köszi


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

Még mindig nem tudom letölteni a könyveket amiért idejöttem.


----------



## submarin (2012 Október 28)

Előbb vagy utóbb sikerül.


----------



## Lyva (2012 Október 28)

Az utolsó az első, kicsit bogarászni kell...
Gondolom beköszönök!

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)




----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)

kiss


----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)




----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)




----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)




----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)

:777::777::777::777::777::777::66:


----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)

:,,::,,::23:


----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)

:656:


----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)

:55:


----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)

:8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)

:88::fac:


----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)

:44::4:


----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)

:cici::77:


----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)

:9::34:


----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)




----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)

:butt::ugras::44::22:


----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)

:2::2::2::2::2::2::2::2:


----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)

:fuck::fuck::fuck::fuck::3:


----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)

:22::22:


----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)

://:://:://:://:://:://:://:://:


----------



## vlaci78 (2012 Október 28)

Meg van a 20 hozzászólás!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## betuveto (2012 Október 28)

_"A semmi ágán_ ül szivem, kis teste hangtalan vacog, köréje gyűlnek szeliden s nézik, nézik a csillagok"


----------



## wickye (2012 Október 28)

nagyon jó kis anyag


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

alma


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

banán


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

körte


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

narancs


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

mandarin


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

grapefruite


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

pomelo


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

eper


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

szamóca


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

málna


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

szeder


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

görögdinnye


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

sárgadinnye


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

meggy


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

cseresznye


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

őszibarack


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

sárgabarack


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

szőlő


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

szilva


----------



## fruhhep (2012 Október 29)

datolya


----------



## lora0313 (2012 Október 29)

))


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

Nagy segítség, köszi.


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

Nagyon köszi.


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

imádom ezt a könyvet.


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

nagyon köszi


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

köszi


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

kipróbálom!


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

nagyon jó...


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

köszönöm


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

nagyon köszi


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

nagyon köszi


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

köszönöm


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

jók...


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

tetszik


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

nagyon jók


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

régóta keresem


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

nagyon kösz


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

ez szuper


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

szuper


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

tetszik


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

ez remek


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

köszönöm


----------



## Almera (2012 Október 29)

:d


----------



## Stefyke (2012 Október 29)

Sajnos nekem sürgősen kellene rengeteg karaoke szám, de sajnos még nincs 20 hozzászólásom, tud valaki segíteni? Köszönöm!


----------



## Stefyke (2012 Október 29)

Sziasztok! Szeretném kérni, ha lehetséges Korda karaoke számait, de sajnos nem tudom letölteni.


----------



## Limcsike (2012 Október 29)

Köszi!


----------



## Stefyke (2012 Október 29)

Nagyon jó az oldal! Köszönöm!


----------



## Stefyke (2012 Október 29)

Sajnos nem tudok elmenteni csatolásokat. Mi lehet a probléma?


----------



## Stefyke (2012 Október 29)

Nem tudok csatolásokat elmenteni, mert sajnos nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásom.....


----------



## Stefyke (2012 Október 29)

Ha valaki tudna segíteni karaoke dalokat letölteni, köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Stefyke (2012 Október 29)

Sziasztok! Sajnos nem tudok letölteni csatolásokat. MI lehet a probléma? Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## Stefyke (2012 Október 29)

Mikor lehetek állandó tag? Köszönöm előre is!


----------



## Stefyke (2012 Október 29)

Hány üzenetet kell még küldenem ahhoz, hogy állandó tag lehessek? Köszönöm!


----------



## Limcsike (2012 Október 29)

Nagyon tetszik!


----------



## Limcsike (2012 Október 29)

Köszi!


----------



## Limcsike (2012 Október 29)

Pussz!


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Egy kis malac


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Egy kis malac, röf- röf- röf,


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Trombitálgat, töf- töf- töf,


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Trombitája víg ormánya ,


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

földet túrja, döf- döf- döf.


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Jön az öreg, meglátja,


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Örvendezve kiáltja:


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Rajta fiam, röf- röf- röf- röf


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Apád is így csinálja!


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Most már együtt zenélnek,


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Kukoricán megélnek,


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Töf-töf-töf-töf, röf-röf-röf-röf,


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Ezek ám a legények!


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Csip-Csip csóka


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

_vak varnyúcska_


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

majd leszmajNah mNa még 5​​​dínomdánom​​​


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Még négy.


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Még három.


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Még kettő.


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Még egy.


----------



## zserrbo (2012 Október 29)

Még megint egy.


----------



## Janos59 (2012 Október 29)

*Korda*

Szia! Nekem csak ezek vannak meg. Remélem találsz benne jót is. Üdv: János


----------



## vasemver009 (2012 Október 30)

Mikor lehetek állandó tag? Köszönöm előre is!


----------



## Anne2000 (2012 Október 30)




----------



## huanita1978 (2012 Október 30)

köszi mindenkinek


----------



## becipapa (2012 Október 30)

A barát egy mosoly, mely bátorít, ha félsz,
a barát a taps, mely ujjong, ha célba érsz.
A barát egy kéz, mely, felhúz, ha elestél,
a barát az álom, mit éberen kerestél.​


----------



## becipapa (2012 Október 30)

Juhász Magda: Anyu ölében

Jó itt télen, jó itt nyáron,
nincs is jobb hely a világon,
itt ringatózni lehet,
hallgatni szép éneket.

Mikor vidám kedvem támad,
vagy ha rám tör a búbánat,
oh milyen jó itt nekem,
nyugalmat lel a szívem.

Olyan meleg, olyan puha,
jó az öledben anyuka.
Átölellek, hozzád bújok,
a füledbe titkot súgok,
hogy szeretlek Édesanyám,
ölelj, vigyázz, sokáig rám.​


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok2


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok3


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok4


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok5


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok6


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok7


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok8


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok9


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok10


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok11


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok12


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok13


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok14


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok15


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok16


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok17


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok18


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok19


----------



## dzsazmin26 (2012 Október 30)

Sziasztok20! Köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

Kerek istenfája,


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

Szép tizenkét ága,


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

József Attila: Kopogtatás nélkül
Ha megszeretlek, kopogtatás nélkül bejöhetsz hozzám,
de gondold jól meg,
szalmazsákomra fektetlek, porral sóhajt a zizegő szalma.
A kancsóba friss vizet hozok be néked,
cipődet, mielőtt elmégy, letörlöm,
itt nem zavar bennünket senki,
görnyedvén ruhánkat nyugodtan foltozhatod.
Nagy csönd a csönd, néked is szólok,
ha fáradt vagy, egyetlen székemre leültetlek,
melegben levehetsz nyakkendőt, gallért,
ha éhes vagy, tiszta papirt kapsz tányérul, amikor akad más is,
henem akkor hagy nékem is, én is örökké éhes vagyok.
Ha megszeretlek, kopogtatás nélkül bejöhetsz hozzám,
de gondold jól meg,
bántana, ha azután sokáig elkerülnél.
1926. április


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

Szép 12 ágának,


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

52 virágja,


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

Pilinszky János: Azt hiszem
Az hiszem, hogy szeretlek,
lehúnyt szemmel sírok azon, hogy élsz.
De láthatod, az istenek,
a por, meg az idő
mégis oly súlyos buckákat emel
közéd-közém,
hogy olykor elfog a
szeretet tériszonya és
kicsinyes aggodalma.
Ilyenkor ágyba bújva félek,
mint a természet éjfél idején,
hangtalanúl és jelzés nélkűl.
Azután
újra hiszem, hogy összetartozunk,
hogy kezemet kezedbe tettem.


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

Három aranyalma.


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

Radnóti Miklós: Két karodban
Két karodban ringatózom
csöndesen.
Két karomban ringatózol
csöndesen.
Két karodban gyermek vagyok,
hallgatag.
Két karomban gyermek vagy te,
hallgatlak.
Két karoddal átölelsz te
ha félek.
Két karommal átölellek
s nem félek.
Két karodban nem ijeszt majd
a halál nagy
csöndje sem.
Két karodban a halálon,
mint egy álmon
átesem.


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

Mihai Eminescu: Kint megremeg a nyárfa-ág
Kint megremeg a nyárfa-ág
és ablakomra koppan -
úgy érzem most: a kerten át
te jössz felém titokban.
A tóba csillag fénye hull,
s lent megdereng a mélyvíz -
úgy érzem: kínom elcsitul,
s már megbékélek én is.
A hold szikrázik fényesen,
a felhő szerteszéled -
úgy érzem: rád emlékezem
mindig, amíg csak élek.
(Ford.: Képes Géza)


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

Dsida Jenő: Meddő napok
Hónapok óta hallgatok már.
Most nagy jósággal
hagyom, hogy eltemessenek.
A kriptaajtót bevágták utánam,
nagyot döndült, a fenyőkről lezuhogott
a hó, fent megrázkódtak a csillagok.
A holtak bomlanak, oszlanak.
Vérükből béke lesz, húsukból csend,
csontjaikból hamu és céltalanság.
Odakünt az éjszakában,
szerelmesek járják a dombos temetőt,
s én huncut kacagással gondolom el:
Hogy megrémülnének, milyen
fogvacogó rémülettel, ha kikiáltanék
az ablakon:
- Hiszen élek! Élek! Élek!
De csöndesen maradok s a perceket számlálom.
Már nem lehet messze a feltámadás.


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

Juhász Gyula: Gyöngyök
Vannak dalok, mik titkosak,
Szívünk éjében élnek,
Elfojtott, néma dalai
Mély szenvedélynek.
Vannak gyöngyök, mik titkosak,
Örvény mélyén teremnek,
Becsesek, fénylők, nem valók
Az embereknek.


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

Radnóti Miklós: Éjszaka
Alszik a szív és alszik a szívben az aggodalom,
alszik a pókháló közelében a légy a falon;
csönd van a házban, az éber egér se kapargál,
alszik a kert, a faág, a fatörzsben a harkály,
kasban a méh, rózsában a rózsabogár,
alszik a pergő búzaszemekben a nyár;
alszik a holdban a láng, hideg érem az égen;
fölkel az ősz és lopni lopakszik az éjben.


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

Szilágyi Domokos - Haragban
Ráztál is, mint csörgőt a gyermek,
óvtál is, mint anya fiát;
bűn volt az is, ha megölellek,
s bűn volt távolról nézni rád?
táncoltam én is és te is,
sírtál értem, s miattad is,
szemünkben zöldellt a harag,
míg egyszer rajtakaptalak,
hogy szeretsz; s én is tettenérten
pirultam el. Azóta értem,
hogy kettőnk kölcsönös dühe
nem fog elmúlni sohase.


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

Aki ezt kitalálja,


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

Hull az áldás arra.


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

*Rainer Maria Rilke : A HATTYÚ*


Félni egyre, élni vontatottan,
életünk, akár a hattyú útja,
melyet még le sem írt a habokban.

És meghalni, titkosan elülni,
mily elembe jártunk itt, ki tudja,
mint mikor hattyút látsz elmerülni: -

a vizen, mely nyájasan fogadja,
fodrozódik, elmúlik alatta,
s boldogan gyürűzik föl a hab;
míg a hattyú csöndesen kiválik,
mind nyugodtabb, tisztább és királyibb
méltósággal cél felé halad.

_Kosztolányi Dezső fordítása_


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

Forog-morog füstölög,


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

Szabó Lőrinc: Titkos párbeszéd 

S ha ígérném, hogy ma odamegyek? 
- Számolni kezdeném a perceket. 
Örülnél? Hogy örülnél? Mennyire? 
- Ha szeretsz, szíved megszakad bele. 
S ha mégse lehet, ha nem leszek ott? 
- Füst s láng bennem is együtt kavarog. 
Képzeld: máris zörgetem bokrodat! 
- Nem mozdulok, el ne riasszalak! 
Szép az a lugas, az a friss gyep-ágy? 
- Nap! Zöld árny! Tücskök! Ezüst éjszakák! 
Mit mond majd az első tekinteted? 
- Hogy eddig, csak hazudni mert neked. 
Szegény fiú, féltél tőlem, ugye? 
- Félelmes az isten igézete! 
Utad leszek tőle a föld fele. 
- Az vagy, ígéret, minden gyönyöré! 
Várj! Ma! Talán! Én sem tudom, mi lesz ... 
- Még a boldogság is rettenetes!


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

lábad elé sündörög.


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

Kányádi Sándor: Ez a tél 

Ez a tél, nem is tél, 
a hó csak pilinkél. 

Hullna már, hullna bár! 
Meztelen a határ. 

Csak a dér, csak a köd 
borít rá lepedőt. 

Méteres bunda-hó, 
az volna, volna jó. 

Lám tegnap hullatott 
valami keveset. 

Reggelre szétrúgták 
azt is a verebek.


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

Ha igazán szereted,


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

Nagy László:
Ki viszi át a szerelmet

Létem ha végleg lemerűlt,
ki imád tücsök-hegedűt?
Lángot ki lehel deres ágra?
Ki feszül föl a szivárványra?
Lágy hantu mezővé a sziklacsípőket
ki öleli sírva?
Ki becéz falban megeredt
hajakat, verőereket?
S dúlt hiteknek kicsoda állít
káromkodásból katedrálist?
Létem ha végleg lemerűlt,
ki rettenti a keselyűt!
S ki viszi át fogában tartva
a Szerelmet a túlsó partra!


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

ne adj neki kenyeret,


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

Csak jó nagy csontot,


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

*Pilinszky János: Egy szenvedély margójára* 


A tengerpartot járó kisgyerek
mindig talál a kavicsok közt egyre,
mely mindöröktől fogva az övé,
és soha senki másé nem is lenne.

Az elveszíthetetlent markolászsza!
Egész szíve a tenyerében lüktet,
oly egyetlen egy kezében a kő,
és vele ő is olyan egyedül lett.

Nem szabadul már soha többé tőle.
A víznek fordul, s messze elhajítja.
Hangot sem ad a néma szakítás,
egy egész tenger zúgja mégis vissza.


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

s nem lesz rá gondod.


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

Kányádi Sándor: Előhang 

vannak vidékek gyönyörű 
tájak ahol a keserű 
számban édessé ízesül 
vannak vidékek legbelül 
szavak sarjadnak rétjein 
gyopárként sziklás bércein 
szavak kapaszkodnak szavak 
véremmel rokon a patak 
szívemmel rokon a patak 
szívemben csörgedez csobog 
télen hogy védjem befagyok 
páncélom alatt cincogat 
jeget-pengető hangokat 
tavaszok nyarak őszeim 
maradékaim s őseim 
vannak vidékek viselem 
akár a bőrt a testemen 
meggyötörten is gyönyörű 
tájak ahol a keserű 
számban édessé ízesül 
vannak vidékek legbelül


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

William Butler Yeats:
Az ég köntösére vágyik 

Volna csak enyém az ég köntöse, 
arannyal hímzett ezüstszínű fény, 
az ég kék, sötét s szürke köntöse, 
melyben az éj jár s a hajnal s a fény, 
azt teríteném lábaid elé; 
de minden kincsem csak az álmaim; 
álmaim terültek lábaid elé; 
lépj lágyan: amin jársz: az álmaim. 

/Szabó Lőrinc fordítása/


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

*Radnóti Miklós: Járkálj csak, halálraitélt!*

Járkálj csak, halálraitélt!
bokrokba szél és macska bútt,
a sötét fák sora eldől
előtted: a rémülettől
fehér és púpos lett az út.

Zsugorodj őszi levél hát!
zsugorodj, rettentő világ!
az égről hideg sziszeg le
és rozsdás, merev füvekre
ejtik árnyuk a vadlibák.

Ó, költő tisztán élj te most,
mint a széljárta havasok
lakói és oly bűntelen,
mint jámbor, régi képeken
pöttömnyi gyermek Jézusok.

S oly keményen is, mint a sok
sebtől vérző, nagy farkasok.​


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

*József Attila: Tószunnyadó*

Tószunnyadó békességgel,elülő végtelenséggelóvja szerelmem, ki adtas tenyerével megnyugtatta.Bajocskáimat felejtem,karddá nőtt bicskám elejtem -sáppadsz, kiáltó virággal,és ő dereng, csendes ággal.Szavad: nem értem, de sürgés.Szava: nem értem, de zengés.Nagyon szerethet már engem,megtür téged is szivemben.


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

*József Attila: Tudtam én*

Tudtam én, hogy itt leszel közel -erre fordította kőfejétminden napraforgó és a légsalátánkat úgy borzolta fel.Mormolgattam: szoknyád szele ez!csermely: pipacsbúborral habos,aranyhalak raja benn a rozs,illanásuk mosolyodnyi nesz.Fürdőm vagy te, csengő italom.Karod hűs ár, melled kavarog,fülemben is csupán úgy csobog,hogyha lélegzel a vállamon.Zúdulj fogamra! parázsban remeg!Igyalak én, mert szomjas a halál:óriási korsó sör a nyár,habok rajta pufók fellegek.


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

_*Dsida Jenő: Ablaknyitás*_
Néha egy titokzatos kéz
fölpattintja az avitt ablakot.
Az ereszről hólé csurog
s jégcsapok csöppennek finoman.
Pattanó rügyek ritmusos hada,
megbomlott sugárkéve-sereg
döbben be a feltárt üregen
a szellőző lélek titkaira.
Fehér ágyon, liliomok között
fekszik a halott királyleány,
halvány keze mellére kulcsolt.
S lengeti haját a tavaszi szél.


----------



## abk (2012 Október 30)

Török Sophie: Becéző ujjad
Becéző ujjad feltépte bennem a
gyönyört
Hogy ezer apró sebből vérezni kezd
bennem az öröm
És hűvös harmat permetezi be
borzongó testemet.


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

[h=1][/h]Babits Mihály: A bús rom
Ki tesz, 
ki vesz,
s igaz vigaszt
talál a tettben, boldog az,
ha tűrt is, boldog mindig az:
de én,
szegény,
csupán tunyán
búsulok s pusztulok csunyán,
búsulva elveszek korán.
Bár kincs,
ha nincs:
arany,
ha van:
dúsabb, kinek fájdalma van;
csak az, csak az vigasztalan,
akin 
a kin 
nyomot nyomott
s úgy hagyta őt, mint egy romot,
úgy hagyta, mint egy bús romot.


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

Babits Mihály*: *Szép kikelet

Szép kikelet, kelsz hát, arcomba lehelsz hát,
újra, tavasz, onnan lelkembe lehelsz át,
lelkembe lehelsz, mely, úgy mint te, ezerszer
szúnnyad vala, s melyet táplálni te versz fel.
Táplálj is erőddel, sugaraddal, hőddel,
nyelni való, selymes, levegős szellőddel.
Légy te borom, búzám, légy te az én múzsám,
korai barkáddal fejem koszorúzván,
korai barkáddal, fiatal virággal,
nem komoly, örökzöld, virágtalan ággal


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

Mindig volt, és mindig lesz, de öthetes sosem lesz?


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

Fehér mezőben, fekete vetés;
hárman dolgoznak, kettő pedig henyél?


----------



## Moncsi731 (2012 Október 30)

Mikor van nagyszombaton nagypéntek?


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

1


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

2


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

3


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

hihihi.gyorsabb vagyok a gyors válasznál


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

5


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

7


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

8


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

9


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

10


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

11


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

12


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

13


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

14


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

15


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

16


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

17


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

18


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

19


----------



## laciewing (2012 Október 31)

Köszönöm


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)




----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

.


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

:d


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

Mindenféléket kiír az oldal az üzenet elküldése közben. De csak legyűröm ezt a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

Na még 16.


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

A küldés gombra az az üzenet, hogy erősítsem meg kilépési szándékomat.


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

Talán 15?


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

14


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

13


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

12


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

11


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

10


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

:d9


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

:d 8


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

7


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

6


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

:twisted: 5


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

4


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

kiss 3


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

2


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

1


----------



## tucsok0128 (2012 Október 31)

0


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

1


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

2


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

°3


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

4


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

5


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

6


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

7


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

8


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

9


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

10. már csak 10 hozzászólás


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

11


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

12


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

13


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

14


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

15


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

16


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

17


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

18


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

19


----------



## Mudrane (2012 Október 31)

20


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

6


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

7


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

8


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

9


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

10


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

11


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

12


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

13


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

14


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

15


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

16


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

17


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

18


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

19


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

20


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

21 ráadás


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)




----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

jöhet a következő


----------



## Platni (2012 Október 31)

csak mosolyogni tudok


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

Mosolyogjunk együtt


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

Ez még csak a harmadik


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

már sosem lesz meg a 20


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

5


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

6


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

7


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

8


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

9


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

10


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

11


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

12


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

13


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

14


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

15


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

16:neutral:


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

17


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

18


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

19


----------



## Pinkydogs (2012 Október 31)

20:d


----------



## fantomasz (2012 Október 31)

Olvasd el a szabályokat:
http://canadahun.com/forum/showthre...is-infó-és-minden-amit-csak-úgy-megbeszélnénk


----------



## sasar (2012 Október 31)

Köszönöm ez hasznos információ!


----------



## vasemver009 (2012 Október 31)

Köszönetért Beköszönök


----------



## vivia (2012 November 1)

Ma Mindenszentek van. Szeretnék néhány szép idézetet írni Nektek.
Szívünkbe csak az hal meg kit elfeledünk, nem pedig az kit eltemetünk!


----------



## vivia (2012 November 1)




----------



## vivia (2012 November 1)




----------



## vivia (2012 November 1)




----------



## vivia (2012 November 1)




----------



## vivia (2012 November 1)




----------



## vivia (2012 November 1)




----------



## Limcsike (2012 November 1)

köszi!


----------



## Limcsike (2012 November 1)

19


----------



## Limcsike (2012 November 1)

20


----------



## reazy (2012 November 1)

hello


----------



## Jennic.h (2012 November 1)

én is itt vagyok ám : )


----------



## Jennic.h (2012 November 1)

nagyon örülök ennek a fórumnak ! okos volt aki kitalálta


----------



## Jennic.h (2012 November 1)

Szeretném már, hogy összegyűljön a 20 hozzászólásom.. :/


----------



## Jennic.h (2012 November 1)

Nem tudom mennyinél tarthatok..


----------



## Jennic.h (2012 November 1)

Fuu és még 13 kell..


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

Akkor nekiállok gyűjteni


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

Nagyon jó ez az oldal...


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

...mert sok jó ötletet találtam már...


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

... de sajnos a legtöbb képet...


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

... még nem nézhettem meg.


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

Holnap letelik a 48 óra...


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

...és utána le sem szállok...


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

... amíg el nem készítek mindent.


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

Kár, hogy nem találtam ide hamarabb...


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

mert akkor az őszi szünet is hasznosan telt volna el.


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

A felén már túl is vagyok.


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

Az időnek és az üzenetnek is.


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

Készítettem egy Márton napi lámpást...


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

...csak az nem tudom...


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

hogy gyújtsam meg benne a mécsest úgy...


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

... hogy ne égessem el a kezem.


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

Vagy ha kint gyújtom meg...


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

... hogy tegyem be a mécsestatóba?


----------



## BaMárta (2012 November 2)

És meg is van a 20 üzenet, egyet alszom, és jövök!


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

Új vagyok, most regisztráltam.


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

Nézegetem az oldalt, és kicsit elveszettnek érzem magam.


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

Hihetetlen sok a téma, a hozzászólás, azt sem tudom, hol kezdjem!


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

Találtam pár olyat, ami hozzám is közel áll, és remélem hamarosan meg tudom nézni az ezekkel kapcsolatos képeket, egyéb csatolmányokat.


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

Szóval igyekszem....


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

összegyűjteni,


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

A lehető leggyorsabban


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

a megfelelő számú


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

hozzászólást,


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

hogy azután,


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

tényleg érdemben hozzá szolhassak bármihez!


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

És ezzel mar 13.


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

14


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

És 15,


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

Itt a tizenhatodik,


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

Jó játék ez így, tizenhét,


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

Hamarosan vége, tizennyolc,


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

tizenkilenc ,


----------



## TomaAngi (2012 November 2)

és itt a vége, húsz.


----------



## katka243 (2012 November 3)

írtam 20 topikot. letölteni nem tudok. jajj!!!


----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)

Sziasztok! Miért nem tudok letölteni az oldalról?


----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)

Húsz üzenet kell összesen és sikerül utána???


----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)

szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)




----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)

még 15


----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)

)


----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)

8)


----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)

12


----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)




----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)

10


----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)

még 9


----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)

tetszik az oldal


----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)

sok érdekes dolog található


----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)

még 6


----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)

még 5 8)8)


----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)

4


----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)

38)8)


----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)

végre2 8)8)


----------



## Ditti078 (2012 November 3)

megvan!!!!!!!!!!!!8)8)


----------



## kgabor789 (2012 November 3)

Oké


----------



## kgabor789 (2012 November 3)

Köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## pancsi2004 (2012 November 3)

Nagyon jó, mindkét lányomra "ragad" az angol ezzel a módszerrel!


----------



## pancsi2004 (2012 November 3)

Nagyon örülök,hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt!!!


----------



## kgabor789 (2012 November 3)

Itt is jó meg a fórumokon is jó persze az több idő de a társasàg kívàló.


----------



## pancsi2004 (2012 November 3)

Te is itt?


----------



## pancsi2004 (2012 November 3)




----------



## kgabor789 (2012 November 4)

Egyre jobban tetszik az oldal


----------



## pancsi2004 (2012 November 4)

Nagyon igazad van.


----------



## pancsi2004 (2012 November 4)

Már régóta kerestem!!!


----------



## pancsi2004 (2012 November 4)

Biztos letöltöm.


----------



## pancsi2004 (2012 November 4)

Ó ez nagyon jó lesz az unokaöcsémnek!!


----------



## pancsi2004 (2012 November 4)

Thomast nem találom!


----------



## pancsi2004 (2012 November 4)

Ez nagyon szép!!


----------



## pancsi2004 (2012 November 4)

Nagyon jó ötletek, csak sok idő kell a megvalósításhoz.


----------



## pancsi2004 (2012 November 4)

Nagyon régóta kerestem már ezeket. Ezerhála...


----------



## pancsi2004 (2012 November 4)

Igazán jó helyek!!Kelet-Magyarország??


----------



## pancsi2004 (2012 November 4)

Nagyon szupik.


----------



## pancsi2004 (2012 November 4)

Lehet sokat olvasni....


----------



## pancsi2004 (2012 November 4)

örülök nagyon ezeknek a technikáknak.kipróbáljuk


----------



## pancsi2004 (2012 November 4)

Őszi ajtódíszt keresek!!


----------



## Dori76 (2012 November 4)

én is ki fogom próbálni


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

Sziasztok, elkezdem én is a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

megvolt az egy, ez a második .-)


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

nem tudom ennek mi a jelentősége  3


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

de ha így....4


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

akkor így  5


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

a baj csak az, 6


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

hogy így 7


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

elég uncsi  8


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

és nagyon 9


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

az értelmét 10


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

sem látom :-D 11


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

de ha ez kell 12


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

hogy egy jó 13


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

közösség 14


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

tagja lehessek 15


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

örömmel    16


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

végig csinálom :-D 17


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

mit is írhatnék még? 18


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

köszönöm a lehetőséget, 19


----------



## Dézséke (2012 November 4)

köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek  ÉÉÉÉS: 20!!!! :-D


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

Sziasztok!

Nagy Dóra vagyok Debrecenből. Gyúrok a 20 értelmes hozzászóláshoz, hogy tudjak angol anyagot letölteni.


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

Nem is tudom, hogy mivel indíthatnék! Talán pár kedvenc idézetet felrakhatnék...


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

1.
"Többet ér egyetlen tökéletesen csiszolt gyémánt, mint egy zsákra való hibás kő."


Erin Morgenstern


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

"Voltam néha bajban,
Volt úgy, hogy én akartam,
És volt, hogy más akarta,
Hogy én akarjam úgy. Aztán persze,
Többnyire minden más lett,
És jót csak a változás tett.
Én se hittem, de néha tényleg
Ez az egyetlen kiút.


Tankcsapda


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

A győzelmet (...) ne téveszd össze a sikerrel. A felhőnek sikerül magát a nap és a föld közé tolnia. De legyőzte-e vajon a napot ezzel?
Wass Albert


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

Vannak helyek: hiába pusztítja el őket háború, üldöztetés és közöny, mindig szent helyek maradnak. Mindig akad valaki, aki érzi a hiányát, és újjáépíti.
Paulo Coelho


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

A hétköznapok nem arra vannak kitalálva, hogy az ember az üdvösségen vagy az évek értelmén gondolkodjék, még a papok is bevallják, hogy aki folyton felszegett fejjel jár, előbb-utóbb megbicsaklott lábbal gödörbe zuhan.
Kőrösi Zoltán


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

Jobb, ha séta közben eltévedsz, mint ha el sem indultál volna.
James Grover Thurber


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

Ugyanaz az erő teremti a rosszat és jót s innen van az, hogy amit mi rossznak nevezünk, abból jó is fakad számunkra s amit jónak érzünk, abból megannyi rossz. A nap érleli a kendert s ugyanakkor porlasztja a kenderkötelet. A nap élteti a bárányt, de a tigrist is. Ami fejleszti az értelmet, sorvasztja az ösztönöket. Ugyanaz a szél hajtja malmaidat s hordja el termőföldedet. A tudás fejleszti értelmedet s teszi tönkre eredendő, ártatlan és szép naivitásodat. A poklok kínjai tanítanak élettapasztalatra.
Füst Milán


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

A halál nem lehet olyan rossz dolog.Még senki sem jött vissza panaszkodni.


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

Isten először a férfit teremtette meg - de csak azért, mert szüksége volt egy piszkozatra a mestermű előtt xD


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

Jól jegyezd meg,ha egy krokodil a kezedből eszik, az enni fog a lábadból is.


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

“A házasság nem verseny – sosem kell feljegyezni az állást. Isten azért rakott minket egy csapatba, hogy közösen győzzünk.” (*Herbert és Zelmyra Fisher*)


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

“Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.”


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

“Teljes munkaidős anyának lenni a legjobban fizetett állás… hiszen a fizetség tiszta szeretet.” (*Mildred B. Vermont*)


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

Állandó útitársad vagyok,
Vagy legjobb segítséged, vagy legnehezebb terhed,
Továbbsegítelek, vagy sikertelenség felé húzlak,
Parancsodra várok.
Felét átadhatod annak, amit teszel,
Végrehajtom gyorsan és hibátlanul,
Könnyen kordában tarthatsz, csak légy szigorú hozzám.
Mutasd meg nekem pontosan, hogyan végezzek el valamit,
Pár lecke után már magamtól is megteszem.
Minden nagy embernek szolgája vagyok,
De nem kevésbé a szerencsétleneknek is.
A nagyokat én tettem naggyá,
A szerencsétleneket én tettem szerencsétlenné.
Annak ellenére, hogy nem vagyok gép,
egy gép precizitásával dolgozok,
Amelyhez egy ember intelligenciája társul.
Hasznodra vagy romlásodra működtethetsz engem;
Nekem teljesen mindegy.
Fogadj el, képezz, legyél hozzám szigorú,
És az egész világot lábaidhoz vetem.
Vegyél könnyedén, elpusztítalak.
Ki vagyok? A szokásaid.​


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

“Két módon tehetnek bolonddá.
Az egyik, hogy elhitetik veled a hazugságot.
A másik, hogy visszautasítod az igazságot.”
(*Søren Kierkegaard*)


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

“Ne várj, a legjobb alkalom soha nem fog elérkezni. Kezdj hozzá ott, ahol éppen most vagy, és használj bármilyen eszközt, ami csak a kezedbe kerül, hiszen a legjobb szerszámokat útközben úgyis meg fogod találni.” (*Napoleon Hill*)


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

“Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre.” (*John C. Maxwell*)


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

“Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend.” (*Alexandre Dumas*)


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

“Az, hogy milyen javakkal rendelkezünk az életben, attól függ, hogy milyen emberek vagyunk. Kutatások eredményei igazolják, hogy a legtöbb ember, aki nagy összegeket nyer a lottón, rekordidő alatt eléri, hogy visszacsöppenjen korábbi anyagi nehézségei közé. Két évvel a nagy nyeremény után ötből négy nyertesember rosszabb anyagi helyzetben van, mint amilyenben a kasszírozás előtt volt. Legbelül egy szemernyit sem változtak, külső körülményeik pedig azt tükrözik, hogy milyenek belülről.
Nincsenek kerülőutak. Ahhoz, hogy a dolgok javuljanak, saját magunknak is javulnunk kell. Ha nem teszünk erőfeszítéseket, akkor a jelenünk a tegnapunkhoz fog hasonlítani.”
(*Andrew Matthews – Élj Vidáman*)


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

“Rendkívül érdekes módon sok ember elfogadja, hogy az egész világegyetemet törvények irányítják, de amikor a saját életükről, sikereikről és bukásaikról van szó, akkor sorsról, szerencséről, “szerencsés véletlenekről” beszélnek. Pedig te is a világegytem része vagy, és a te életed is teljesen azoknak a törvényeknek engedelmeskedik, amelyeknek a Hold, a csillagok és a kertedben növő gaz. És te vagy annak az oka, ami az életedben történik. Te okozod a gondolataiddal.”(*Andrew Matthews – Élj Vidáman*)


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

“Azért nem jut olyan sok ember sehova az életben, mert a hátsó kertben keresgélik a négylevelű lóheréket.” (*Walter Chrysler*)


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

“Minden talajban megterem valamiféle virág. Minden napnak van valamilyen öröme. Neveld rá a szemedet, hogy meglássa azt.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

“Megtanultam, hogy mindenki a hegytetőn akar élni, anélkül hogy tudná, hogy a boldogság a meredély megmászásában rejlik.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

“Igen, valahogy így van: otthon az, ahova hazatérsz. Ahol valaki vár este. Ahol ismered a fal kopásait, a szőnyeg foltjait, a bútorok apró nyikorgásait. Ahol úgy fekszel le az ágyba, hogy nem csak alszol, hanem pihensz. Nem csak pihensz, hanem kipihened magad. Kipihened az életet, az embereket, mindent. Ahol otthon vagy, az az otthon.
Nem kell hozzá sok. Elég egy szoba. Ha tízen vagytok benne, az se baj. Ha mind a tízen egyek vagytok ebben, hogy haza tértek, amikor este hazatértek. Nem kell hozzá sok, csak egy szoba és egy érzés. Egy egészen egyszerű állati érzés: hogy ma itt élek. Van egy ágy, amiben alszom, egy szék, amire leülök, egy kályha, ami meleget ad. És hogy ebben a körülöttem lévő széles, nagy és furcsa világban ez a kis hely nem idegen és ma az enyém. Jól érzem magamat benne, ha kinézek az ablakon és kint esik az eső, vagy süvölt a szél. És hogy ha ide este bejövök, meglelem azokat, akik még hozzám tartoznak.
Ez az otthon.
Minden embernek módja van hozzá. Egy szűk padlásszoba is lehet otthon. Egy pince is. Még egy gallyakból összetákolt sátor is otthon lehet. Ha az ember önmagából is hozzáad valamit.
Elég egy szál virág, amit az útszélen találtál. Egy fénykép, amit éveken keresztül hordoztál a zsebedben. Egy könyv az asztalon. Egy ébresztőóra. Mit tudom én: ezer apró kacat ragad az emberhez útközben.
A fontos az, hogy érezd: jobbra és balra Tőled áll a világ, a maga szépségeivel, és a maga csúnyaságaival. Süt a nap, esik az eső, szelek járnak és felhők futnak a széllel. Vannak virágok és fák és patakok és emberek. Valahol mindezek mögött van az Isten és Ő igazítja a virágokat, a fákat, a patakokat és az emberek közül azokat, akik neki engedelmeskednek. És mindezeknek a közepén itt ülsz Te, egy széken, egy asztal előtt. És ez a szék és ez az asztal ma a Tied. Ma. Ez a fontos. És körülötted szép rendben a többi: a virágok, a fák, a felhők, Isten bölcsessége és az emberek kedves balgaságai, ma mind a Tieid. És jól van ez így. Mert hiszen az ember úgyis elég keveset él. És még az is jó, hogy keveset él.
Ha mindezt érezni tudod: nem vagy otthontalan a világon.”
(*Wass Albert: Otthon*)


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

“Csak mentem Erzsike mellett, és nézegettem az alacsony házakat az utca két oldalán, és arra gondoltam: nálunk nagyobb házakban laknak az emberek. Meg is mondtam ezt Erzsikének, mire nagyapa hátrafordult, rám nézett, s még ma is hallom a hangját, ahogy mondta: “a szeretet és a békesség, fiam, a legkisebb kunyhóban is elfér. Nem mindég a nagy házakban élnek boldog emberek.”
(*Wass Albert: Magukrahagyatottak*)


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

– Idefigyelj – mondta komoran -, ha egyszer megígérted valakinek, hogy ekkor és ekkor itt vagy amott leszel, és nem vagy ott időben, csak két mentséged lehet: meghaltál, vagy olyan beteg vagy, hogy mozdulni se tudsz! Hogy nem haltál meg, azt látom. Nos, mi a betegség, hadd hívjam a doktort?!
 Elmondtam neki szorongva ott a sötétben, hogy mi történt. Nagyapám szó nélkül végighallgatott. Mikor aztán kifogytam a szóból, megszólalt. Súlyos, lassú beszéddel.
 – Idefigyelj – mondta. – Vannak emberek ezen a földön, akik úgy dobálják ide-oda a szavakat, meg az ígéreteket, hogy azoknak semmi értékük nincsen többé. Mi, Wassok nem ezek közé tartozunk. Ha mi mondunk valamit, az áll, mint a sziklakő. Ha mi a szavunkat adjuk, azt tartjuk is, ha belepusztulunk is! Érted?
 – Értem – hebegtem megrendülve.
 – Dehogyis érted – csapott le reám a szava -, de elmagyarázom úgy, hogy megértsed. Látod itt a mellényem zsebében az aranyórát? Nagyapámtól kaptam, amikor leérettségiztem. Amikor leérettségizel, a tied lesz. Ez az óra számomra minden csecsebecsénél értékesebb. De ellophatod. Visszaadhatod, vagy megtérítheted az árát. Ellophatod valakinek a lovát, a tehenét, ökrét, vadászpuskáját. Mindenét ellophatod és visszaadhatod megint, vagy megtérítheted az árát. Csak egy valamit, ha ellopsz valakitől, nem térítheted meg soha. S ez az idő! Ha valakinek az idejét lopod, azt úgy megloptad, hogy soha jóvá nem teheted. A várakozásban eltelt időt semmi hatalom a földön nem hozhatja vissza. Nincs, eltelt, vége. Örökre elveszett, és te voltál az, aki a jóvátehetetlen veszteséget okoztad. Érted?
 Értettem. Úgy megértettem, hogy attól a naptól kezdve, ha valakinek szavamat adom, hogy ekkor és ekkor itt vagy amott leszek – akkor már ott vagyok öt perccel azelőtt, még ha vénasszonyok esnek is az égből, ahogy drága jó nagyapám szokta volt mondani. Erre neveltem gyermekeimet és unokáimat is. Nem azért, mert késni neveletlenség, hanem mert több annál. Aki öt percet késik, az öt percet ellop valakinek az életéből, amit nem tehet jóvá soha.
 – A megbízható embert még ellensége is tiszteli – mondta volt nagyapám -, mert a megbízható ember a társadalom sziklaköve, amire országot lehet építeni. A többi szemét, amit elfú a szél…” (*Wass Albert: Nagyapám tanítása*)


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

“Végigcsináltam a kutyám haldoklását. Amikor szemében kialudt a fény, lefogtam a szemhéját….tetemét az ölemben cipeltem a kertbe, magam temettem el. Egyszerre voltam mestere, dadája, orvosa, gazdája, táplálója, mentője, gondozója, élettársa és sírásója. És a barátja persze…”
(*Müller Péter: Szeretetkönyv*)


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

“Aki szeret, annak fickándozik a szíve. Annak az élete színes, és süt a napja. Aki nem szeret, olyan tájakon jár, ahol nem süt a nap.”
(*Müller Péter: Szeretetkönyv*)


​​


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

“Az igazság kibírja a kételyt – sőt fölfedezése igényli is. Vakhit csak olyasmihez kell – de ahhoz nagyon-, ami nem igaz.” (*Müller Péter: Jóskönyv*)


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

Remélem, meg van a 20 "hozzászólásom"! Meg tudjátok írni nekem, hogy hol lehet megnézni?

Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## dorina39 (2012 November 4)

Megtaláltam, látom már, hogy eddig összesen 37 üzenetet küldtem


----------



## nagymukk (2012 November 4)

11


----------



## nagymukk (2012 November 4)

12


----------



## nagymukk (2012 November 4)

13


----------



## nagymukk (2012 November 4)

14


----------



## nagymukk (2012 November 4)

15


----------



## nagymukk (2012 November 4)

16


----------



## nagymukk (2012 November 4)

17


----------



## nagymukk (2012 November 4)

18


----------



## nagymukk (2012 November 4)

19


----------



## nagymukk (2012 November 4)

20


----------



## kgabor789 (2012 November 4)

Szia
Már nem sok kell


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 November 4)

jó esét


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 November 4)

imádom a sorozatokat


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 November 4)

most is a


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 November 4)

engyet nézek közülük


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 November 4)

most untam meg a hiába való


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 November 4)

irogatást


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 November 4)

követem az előttem lévőt


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 November 4)

14


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 November 4)

15


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 November 4)

16


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 November 4)

17


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 November 4)

18


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 November 4)

19


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 November 4)

20


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 November 4)

hurrá kész


----------



## Andi0910 (2012 November 4)




----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

1


----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

2


----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

3


----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

4


----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)




----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

6


----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

7


----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

8


----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

9kiss


----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

10


----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

11:-x


----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

12


----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

13:55:


----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

14:23:


----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

15:2:


----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)




----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

17


----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

181818:8:


----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

191919191919191919:4::4::33:


----------



## csilci (2012 November 5)

20:0::88:://:


----------



## Timi7524 (2012 November 5)

Köszööm a segítséget!


----------



## Timi7524 (2012 November 5)

Sziasztok...


----------



## Timi7524 (2012 November 5)

xyz


----------



## Timi7524 (2012 November 5)

20121105


----------



## Timi7524 (2012 November 5)

sok van még 20-ig


----------



## Timi7524 (2012 November 5)




----------



## Timi7524 (2012 November 5)

kiss


----------



## Timi7524 (2012 November 5)




----------



## firtosi (2012 November 5)

*http://www.idokep.hu/2012*

_Maja naptár szerint
_


----------



## akisgyufaarus (2012 November 6)

Kukorica sárgul,
dió földre pottyan,
mind a kettő jelzi,
az ősz újra itt van.

Tüskés ruhájából
vetkőzik a gesztenye,
sok-sok gyermeknek
finom csemegéje.

Ide-oda gurul
az apró mogyoró,
nehéz feltörni,
de enni jó, enni jó.

Tüskés rózsaágon,
csipkebogyó virít,
őszi szél hajlítja
a fák ágait.

A mézédes szőlő,
vidáman mosolyog,
az Ősz egy nagyot
kurjant: újra itt vagyok!

Persze lassacskán a tél lesz itt újra!


----------



## akisgyufaarus (2012 November 6)

[h=2]... meg lassacskán az év vége és az újabb év

Munkaszüneti napok 2013-ban[/h] 2013. január 1., újév - kedd (december 1. szombat munkanap, december 31. hétfőt akkor kell ledolgozni)
2013. március 15. - péntek (hosszú hétvége)
2013. április 1. - hétfő, Húsvét hétfő (hosszú hétvége)
2013. május 1. - szerda
2013. május 20. - hétfő, Pünkösd hétfő (hosszú hétvége)
2013. augusztus 20. - kedd (augusztus 24. szombat munkanap, augusztus 19. hétfőt akkor kell ledolgozni)
2013. október 23. - szerda
2013. november 1. - péntek, Mindenszentek (hosszú hétvége)
2013. december 25. - szerda (december 21. szombat munkanap, december 24. keddet akkor kell ledolgozni)
2013. december 26. - csütörtök


----------



## akisgyufaarus (2012 November 6)

15 - november Albert


----------



## akisgyufaarus (2012 November 6)

16 november Ödön


----------



## akisgyufaarus (2012 November 6)

17 - november Gergő


----------



## akisgyufaarus (2012 November 6)

18 -november Jenő


----------



## akisgyufaarus (2012 November 6)

19 - november Erzsébet


----------



## akisgyufaarus (2012 November 6)

20 - november Jolán


----------



## akisgyufaarus (2012 November 6)

20+1 november Olivér - KÖSZÖNÖM


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

Nagyon köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek. Engem leginkább a keresztszemes minták érdekelnek. Ez az én nagy hobbim, amire kevés időt tudok áldozni két éves kisfiamnak köszönhetően. De szeretnék nagyon sok kedves figurát hímezni neki!


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

November 22 - Cecília


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

November 23 - Kelemen


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

November 24 - Emma


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

November 25 - Katalin


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

November 26 - Virág


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

November 27 - Virgil


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

November 28 - Stefánia


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

November 29 - Taksony


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

November 30 - András


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

December 1 - Elza


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

December 2 - Melinda


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

December 3 - Ferenc


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

December 4 - Borbála


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

December 5 - Vilma


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

December 6 - Miklós


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

December 7 - Ambrus


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

December 8 - Mária


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

December 9 - Natália


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

December 10 - Judit


----------



## renikő (2012 November 6)

December 11 - Árpád


----------



## Timi7524 (2012 November 6)

:d


----------



## Timi7524 (2012 November 6)




----------



## Timi7524 (2012 November 6)

:..:


----------



## Timi7524 (2012 November 6)




----------



## Timi7524 (2012 November 6)

kiss


----------



## ibab (2012 November 6)

meg nem vagyok jártas, de remélem belejövök


----------



## klaura84 (2012 November 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## denem (2012 November 6)

45


----------



## martika211 (2012 November 7)

én sem tudok letölteni,kérhetek segítséget?


----------



## Táncoslábú (2012 November 7)

Sziasztok! Én is megjöttem!


----------



## fecameca (2012 November 7)

Sziasztok! Nekem is gyűjtögetnem kell még a pontokat. Azt írta ki nekem, azelőtt, hogy egy karakter hiányzik ahhoz, hogy elég legyen a hozzászólásom. Ilyen is létezik?


----------



## fecameca (2012 November 7)

Abban tudna nekem valaki segíteni, hogyan kell elküldenem egy már megírt hozzászólást, mert itt ezekre a gombokra el akarja hagyni mindenáron ezt az oldalt: Gyors válasz küldése+Részletes válasz.


----------



## fecameca (2012 November 7)

Ja most már értem, hogy egy karakter miért hiányzik.


----------



## fecameca (2012 November 7)

Hagyni kell, hogy szerencsétlen böngésző elhagyhassa ezt az oldalt, különben nem jelenik meg a hozzászólásom, érdekes.


----------



## fecameca (2012 November 7)

Hát én nem látom, hol szaporodna a hozzászólásaim száma.


----------



## moylos (2012 November 7)

é


----------



## moylos (2012 November 7)

2


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

hello


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

2


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

kösz


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

4


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

5


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

...


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

7


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

7+1


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

lg1000000000


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

10*1


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

11


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

12


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

13


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

14


----------



## zizu575 (2012 November 8)

Kedves Melitta,

Köszönöm a segítséget előre is!


----------



## andirea1974 (2012 November 8)

16


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

hello


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

16


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

\\m/


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

kisskiss


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

:34:


----------



## pter87 (2012 November 8)

:,,:20


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

Köszönet!


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

kiss


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

:ugras::ugras:


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

:0:szép, színes gömböcskék


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

de jó köszi


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

just


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

a legszebb szó :édesanya


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

nincs smile


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

lloooo


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

music


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

20 hsz


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

abcabcabc


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

kkyss


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

xxnyx


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

cxjcyxhbhvljvc bd


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

csokika


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

még 4 hozzászólás


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

ááá megy ez


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

jó ez az oldal


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

dórémifászólátidó


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

tollaslabda


----------



## micaaa (2012 November 9)

mosolyogj


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

-Mi az abszolút pletyka?
-A néma mondja a süketnek,h a vak látta a bénát futni.


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

- Mit csinál a szőke nő, ha egy süllyedő hajóban a nyakig ér neki a víz?

- Fejre áll, hogy csak a bokájáig érjen.

​


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

- Jó napot kívánok, egy szép lassú számot szeretnék kérni!
- Oké, rendben! Haaaatszááákiiiileeencveeeeennyoooolc!


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

Murphy munkatörvénykönyve
- A vállveregetés és a fenékberúgás közti távolság csak pár centiméter.
- Sose legyél nélkülözhetetlen, ha nem tudnak helyettesíteni a munkakörödben, előléptetni se fognak belőle.
- Szabadon kószálhatsz munkaidőben, csak mindig legyen nálad egy jegyzettömb, és vágj gondterhelt képet.
- Reggelire nyelj le egy élő békát, és akkor napközben már semmi szokatlant nem fogsz tapasztalni.
- Üzleti levelezésben sose kérdezz egynél többet. Több kérdés esetén úgyis csak a számodra kevésbé fontosra fognak válaszolni.
- Amikor a főnökség a hatékonyság növeléséről beszél, sosem a sajátjára gondol.
- Tévedni emberi dolog, a megbocsátás viszont nem fér bele a cég szabályzatába.
- Érdekes módon minden kolléga hétfőn vagy pénteken szokott megbetegedni. A szerda a hét legegészségesebb napja.
- Minél hosszabb a munkakör neve, annál kisebb a fontossága. 


<2012. július 10>


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

Börtönorvos a páciensnek:
- Van egy jó és egy rossz hírem. Melyikkel kezdjem?
- A jó hírrel!
- Nos, hamarosan letelik a büntetése.
- De doktor úr, én életfogytiglant kaptam!
- Na, ez a rossz hír.


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

A 10 éves lányom megkérdezte tőlem:
- Apu, te miért vetted feleségül Anyut?
- Erre a kérdésre térjünk majd vissza, ha már 18 leszel! - mondtam neki.
- Miért, ez olyan felnőttes dolog? - kérdezte.
- Á, dehogy! - mondtam. - De addigra hátha én is rájövök!


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

Ádámka és barátja lélekszakadva szalad a benzinkúthoz.
- Gyorsan kérünk öt liter benzint!
Öt perc múlva visszaérnek.
- Nem elég. Kérünk még húsz litert!
A kutas érdeklődik:
- Mihez kell ez a sok benzin gyerekek?
- Ne kérdezzen olyan sokat, csak töltse gyorsan! Ég az iskola!


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

Két rendőr beszélget : 
- Mondd, te hogy csinálod, hogy mindig átmész a vizsgán? 
- Nagyon egyszerű. Kigondolok valami nagy hülyeséget és az ellenkezőjét mondom.


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

Óra előtt:
Diák: - Kijavította a dolgozatot?
Tanár: - Nem. Más diákjaim is vannak.
Órán:
Tanár: - Kész a házid?
Diák: - Nincs...más tanáraim is vannak.


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

A feleségem egy drága bundát kért születésnapjára. Kiírtam neki DVD-re a tavalyi REAC-Diósgyőr meccset.


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

A rendőr megállítja a teherautót.
- Már harmadszor szólok, hogy folyik az autója!
- Én meg már harmadszor mondom, hogy locsoló kocsi!


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

Hogy kapta Benedek Elek a nevét?
Anyukája reggel beszólt a kisfiának:
- Benn vagy még az ágyban?
- Benne, de kelek.


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

Egy riporter egy kis faluba utazik, ahol csupa öreg emberek üldögélnek a házak előtt. Megkérdezi az egyik bácsitól:
- Mondja, kérem, ki a legidősebb ember itt a faluban?
- Itt, kérem, nincsen olyan, pont a múlt héten halt meg. - feleli a bácsika.


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

A rendőr fia földrajzból ir házit.Megkérdi az apját:
-Apa,nem tudod hol van Indonézia?!
-Anyádat kérdezd,ő takaritott!


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

Öreg székely életében először hagyja el a faluhatárt, mivel pár napra Párizsba viszik. Hazatérve faggatják, hogy milyen volt a világlátás. 
- Há' Párizs az egy olyan hely, - kezd bele az öreg- ahol még az utcaseperők es perfekt tudnak franciául!


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

Öreg székely bemegy a boltba cigarettát venni. Nézi a dobozokon illusztrált képeket, az egyiken az impotenciáról, a másikon meddőségről, stb szólókat. Vakargatja a fejét majd kér:
- Nekem abból adjon, legyen szíves, amelyik halálos tüdőrákot okoz!


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

A rendőr igazoltat egy autóst:
- Uram, tudja, hogy ez a kocsi lopott?
- Nahát! Mielőtt beleültem, még nem volt az.


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

- Ki az abszolút gazdag?
- ???
- Aki két medencét építtet a kertjébe: egyet teli vízzel, és egy üreset azoknak, akik nem tudnak úszni.


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

- Miért nősülnek újra az elvált férfiak?
- ???
-Rossz a memóriájuk.


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

-Mi volt az a nagy lárma nálatok tegnap este?
- A feleségem kihajította a kabátomat az udvarra.
- Ezért kellett úgy hangoskodni?
- Igen, mert én is benne voltam.


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

- Mi lesz a 4-es metró első szakaszából, mire elkészül a többi?
- ???
- Cseppkőbarlang.


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

Egy esküvőn három szingli barátnő beszélget. Az egyik nagyot sóhajt:
- Ó, én már soha az életben nem találom meg a páromat!
Erre a másik vigasztalja:
- Ne aggódj, előbb-utóbb minden zsák megtalálja a foltját.
Mire a harmadik cinikusan közbeszól:
- Vagy pedig lyukas zsák maradsz...


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

Jelek, amik arra utalnak, hogy megöregedtél:

- A szemedben a csillogást csak a bifokális lencse tükröződése okozza.
- Amiket most vásárolsz, már nem fognak elkopni.
- Számodra a szerencse annyit jelent, hogy megtalálod a kocsidat a parkolóban.
- A legnagyobb öröm egy óra szundikálás.
- A rendőr helyett az orvosod mondja, hogy lassíts.
- Nem érdekel, hogy hová megy a feleséged, az a lényeg, hogy ne kelljen vele tartanod.
- Két szórakozási lehetőség közül választhatsz, arra szavazol, amelyik után hamarabb hazamehetsz.
- Többször is lenézel a járdaszegélyről, mielőtt lelépsz, hogy meggyőződj róla, az út még mindig a lábad alatt van.
- Zöld banánt már nem veszel.
- Amikor még te jártál iskolába, történelem óra nem is létezett.


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

elek, melyek arra utalnak, hogy megöregedtél:

- Reggel a tükörben azt látod, hogy pont úgy nézel ki, mint a jogosítvány képeden.
- Fekete zoknit húzol szandálhoz.
- A gyerekkori játékaidat egy múzeumnak adományoztad.
- Szívesebben mennél dolgozni, mint betegen otthon maradni.
- Azon csodálkozol, miért kellett ennyi évet várnod, hogy megtanulj makramézni.
- A csípőd gyakrabban kirándul, mint te magad.
- A legjobb barátod egy feleannyi idős lánnyal randizik, és nem szegi meg a törvényt.
- A gyerekeid középkorúnak látszanak.
- A füledben több a szőr, mint a fejed tetején.
- Az éjszakai kiruccanás számodra a verandán való üldögélést jelenti.
- A súlyemelés neked azt jelenti: fel kell állnod a fotelből.
- Az ízületeid pontosabban jeleznek, mint a meteorológiai szolgálat.
- A memóriád egyre rövidebb, a panaszaid pedig egyre hosszabbak.
- A kerekes székeden több funkció van, mint a kocsidban.


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

Férj nőnap alkalmával a feleségéhez:
- Ma ünnep van, pihenj! Nem kell semmit csinálnod. Még mosogatni sem kell! Majd elmosogatsz holnap.


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

Vajon miért nem történik semmi?


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

Nem 20 hozzászólás kell az állandó tagsághoz?


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

???


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

....


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

----


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

;;;;;;


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

123123123123


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

456456456


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

#######


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

*******


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

ˇ^ˇ^ˇ^ˇ^ˇ^ˇ^ˇ^ˇ^


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

˙´˙´˙´˙´˙´˙´˙´˙´


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

×××××××


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

¸¸¸¸¸¸¸¨¨¨¨°°°°°°°


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

˘˘˘˘˘˘˘˘


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

˘~~~~~~~


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

<<<>>>


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

|||||||


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

˝˝˝˝˝˝˝˝˝˝


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

ĐĐĐĐĐ


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

đđđđđđđ


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

{{{}}}


----------



## moylos (2012 November 9)

Köszönöm.


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

Találtam egy remek verset a Kockadobásról, így néz ki:


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

Szóval, egy pillanat.


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

*NyáriLászló: **Kockadobás**(tisztelgésa véletlen el**ő**tt)*


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_véletlenekpedig nincsenek__
"mindengondolat kockadobás"
Mallarmé_​


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_*Egyes*_
_*abiztos vesztes*
amikor még nem is sejted
mikor mégaz álmaidban sincs_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_márakkor is már ott is
tudnod kell és tudod is
a létezőt azegyetlen igazságot_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_kezedbena kocka
ha eldobod nincs visszaút
ha megszülettél rögtönmúlni kezdesz_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_afolyamat csupán lassítható
80 vagy 110 év
a véletlennekmindegy_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_ésneked
bizony neked is az
a kocka gurul_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_hatlehetőség
a kocka gurul
a véletlen nem felelős_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_tedobtad el
de hibás te sem lehetsz
valaki játszik velünk_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_számokatálmodva gurulunk_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_*Kettes*_
_*amérsékelt remény*_
_mégmindig gurul
lehet sosem áll meg_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_lehete bucskázásban
a végtelen remény
a talán_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_akáregy hosszú vándorút
egy múlni nem akaró pillanat
miremegérkezel_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_egyroncs vagy
és reményed nem marad_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_*Hármas*_
_*kísértsda lehetetlent*_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_voltaki nyert már
csak erre figyelj
és hidd_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_amegváltoztathatatlan
bár meg nem változtatható
demegváltozhat_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_haúgy dönt a végzet
vagy ha éppen úgy alakul
tedd amit kell_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_dobdel újra
dobd el újra a kockát
de tartsd meg a reményt_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_*Négyes*_
_*azengesztelő pillanat*_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_akocka megállt
a kísérletnek vége
az eredmény biztató_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_demessze nem elég
vesztettél megint
kibízna rád bármit_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

_kibíznárád
a végtelent
ha egy hatoldalú_


----------



## iFet (2012 November 9)

*NyáriLászló: **Kockadobás**(tisztelgésa véletlen el**ő**tt)*
_véletlenekpedig nincsenek__
"mindengondolat kockadobás"
Mallarmé_​_*Egyes*_
_*abiztos vesztes*
amikor még nem is sejted
mikor mégaz álmaidban sincs

már akkor is már ott is
tudnod kellés tudod is
a létezőt az egyetlen igazságot

kezedben akocka
ha eldobod nincs visszaút
ha megszülettél rögtönmúlni kezdesz
a folyamat csupán lassítható
80 vagy 110 év
avéletlennek mindegy
és neked
bizony neked is az
a kockagurul
hat lehetőség
a kocka gurul
a véletlen nemfelelős
te dobtad el
de hibás te sem lehetsz
valakijátszik velünk
számokat álmodva gurulunk

*Kettes*_
_*amérsékelt remény*_
_mégmindig gurul
lehet sosem áll meg
lehet e bucskázásban
avégtelen remény
a talán
akár egy hosszú vándorút
egymúlni nem akaró pillanat
mire megérkezel
egy roncs vagy
ésreményed nem marad

*Hármas*_
_*kísértsda lehetetlent*_
_
voltaki nyert már
csak erre figyelj
és hidd
amegváltoztathatatlan
bár meg nem változtatható
demegváltozhat
ha úgy dönt a végzet
vagy ha éppen úgyalakul
tedd amit kell
dobd el újra
dobd el újra akockát
de tartsd meg a reményt

*Négyes*_
_*azengesztelő pillanat*_
_akocka megállt
a kísérletnek vége
az eredmény biztató
demessze nem elég
vesztettél megint
kibízna rádbármit
kibízná rád
a végtelent
ha egyhatoldalú
bucskázó semmi
egy kocka is kifog rajtad
öt azegyhez
nem oly nagy dolog ez
megszületni sokkal
kisebb azesély
próbáld meg újra
a pillanat még a tied lehet
míggurul a kocka
virgonc a remény_
_*Ötös*_
_*azörök remény*_
_mostmár ne add fel
tied lehet minden
a győztes s a vesztes
köztegy hajszál
melyre könnyedén
csomót köt a remény
mostmár ne add fel
a másik is hibázhat
a kocka lapjain
szaltózika fény_
_*Hatos*_
_*agyőzelem íze*_
_megtörténthát
ne kérdezd mi végre
miért e hosszúvárakozás
megtörtént vége
holnaptól a fák is
kedvedrezöldellnek
s föld termékeny álmaiban
te leszel a jövőharcosa
talán jó lett volna elsőre nyerni
ám akkor nem nőbenned
ily nagyra a vágy
ha rögtön nyersz
tán meg semérdemled
ám most nyertél
hát kezd az aratást_


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

Sziasztok!Szeretnék letölteni, de sajnos még nincs meg a kellő hozzászólásom.


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

*Köszönet!*

Köszönöm az eddigi információkat!


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

Szükségem lenne a Mozaikos 7.osztályos földrajz témazáró feladatlapokra! 
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

Keresem a Mozaikos 7.o-s történelem témazárót is.


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

A Mozaikos 7.o-s kémia témazáró sem lenne rossz, ha meglenne valakinek.


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

Magam is tanár vagyok, de sajnos nem kaptam meg a felmérőket, mivel nem lett megrendelve amikor a könyvek.


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 9)

1


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 9)

2


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 9)

3


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 9)

4


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

44


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 9)

5


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 9)

6


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 9)

7


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

ss


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 9)

8


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)




----------



## p.enci (2012 November 9)

9


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 9)

10


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 9)

11


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

20


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 9)

12


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 9)

13


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

20


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

20:shock:


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

jelen!


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

szia


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

20


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

20:88:


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

20:12:


----------



## Icakat (2012 November 9)

Köszikekiss


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

20


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

és húúúúúúúúúúúúúúúúszkiss


----------



## mares35 (2012 November 9)

köszönet!


----------



## izaka (2012 November 9)

Hi nyugat magyarországról!!!!! 14!!! kiss


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

A Mozaikos 7.o-s kémia témazáró sem lenne rossz, ha meglenne valakinek.


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

8.


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

Ez talán a kilenc...


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

tíz..


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

"Hagyd, hogy a mosolyod megváltoztassa a világot.
De ne hagyd, hogy a világ megváltoztassa a mosolyod."


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

Tizenkettő..


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

"Legszentebb dolog a barátság
Többet ér, mint minden királyság."...


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

"... Nekem is van egy jó barátom
Ha bajba jut, majd én kirántom."


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

Süsü!


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

16...


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

már csak 4.


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

Talán csak 3...


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

kettő?


----------



## Esztellka (2012 November 9)

Ez lenne az utolsó.Köszönöm!!!


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

20


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

19


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

18


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

17


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

16


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

15


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

13


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

12


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

11


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

10


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

9


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

8


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

7


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

6


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

5


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

4


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

3


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

2


----------



## nymeria (2012 November 9)

:88:


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 10)

14


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 10)

15


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 10)

16


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 10)

17


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 10)

18


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 10)

19


----------



## p.enci (2012 November 10)

20 
Köszönöm


----------



## Szilvi87 (2012 November 10)

érdekes gondolat


----------



## Szilvi87 (2012 November 10)

köszi


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

1


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

2


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

3


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

4


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

5


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

6


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

7


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

8


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

9


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

10


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

11


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

12


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

13


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

14


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

15


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

16


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

17


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

18


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

19


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

20


----------



## xoo (2012 November 10)

köszönet


----------



## Szilsas (2012 November 10)

1


----------



## Szilsas (2012 November 10)

2


----------



## Szilsas (2012 November 10)

3


----------



## Szilsas (2012 November 10)

4


----------



## Szilsas (2012 November 10)

5


----------



## Szilsas (2012 November 10)

6 :d


----------



## Szilsas (2012 November 10)

7


----------



## Szilsas (2012 November 10)

8


----------



## Szilsas (2012 November 10)

9


----------



## Szilsas (2012 November 10)

10


----------



## Szilsas (2012 November 10)

11 :-?


----------



## Szilsas (2012 November 10)

12


----------



## Szilsas (2012 November 10)

14 csak, hogy a 13 kimaradjon


----------



## Szilsas (2012 November 10)

és végezetül 15


----------



## Szilsas (2012 November 10)

egy pedig a ráadás :00:


----------



## Pocky (2012 November 10)

ejnye, pedig a 13 jó szám


----------



## Pocky (2012 November 10)

sziasztok, mindenki )


----------



## zola2000 (2012 November 10)

Halihó


----------



## Pocky (2012 November 10)

szia


----------



## Pocky (2012 November 10)

ééés ez előző volt nekem a 22. hurrá!


----------



## lover (2012 November 10)

...maga se tudta, hogy e két kijelentés közül melyik hatott rá 
mélyebben... Mind a kettő általánosság volt. De néha az 
általánosságban van a legtöbb tartalom, mert nem köti meg 
képzeletünket, s szabadjára hagyja csapongani. (Kosztolányi)


----------



## Era02 (2012 November 11)

Szia ! Szívhez szóló!


----------



## Era02 (2012 November 11)

Kívánom, hogy sikerüljön!


----------



## Era02 (2012 November 11)

lószőr


----------



## Era02 (2012 November 11)

szőrme


----------



## Era02 (2012 November 11)

medve


----------



## Era02 (2012 November 11)

vekni


----------



## Era02 (2012 November 11)

nikkel


----------



## Era02 (2012 November 11)

Ha


----------



## Gabricci (2012 November 11)

Míg nem tudod mi jön, ne örülj annak, ami távozik.


----------



## Gabricci (2012 November 11)

A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt az életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt az éveidben.


----------



## Gabricci (2012 November 11)

Nincs a világon olyan nagy baj, amin egy csoda ne segíthetne.


----------



## Gabricci (2012 November 11)

Ha a lehetőség nem kopogtat be nálad az ajtón, csinálj magadnak egy ajtót.


----------



## Gabricci (2012 November 11)

A szerelem mindent kárpótol, a szerelemért nem kárpótol semmi.


----------



## Gabricci (2012 November 11)

A mosolyod olyan görbület, amely mindent egyenesbe hoz.


----------



## Gabricci (2012 November 11)

Akár azt hiszed, hogy képes vagy rá, akár azt, hogy nem, mindenképpen igazad lesz.


----------



## Gabricci (2012 November 11)

A siker nem jön hozzád, te mész hozzá.


----------



## Gabricci (2012 November 11)

Na szóval szeretlek én élet, mert olyan jó vagy hozzám. Ha néha el is vettél, később mindent bepótoltál.


----------



## Gabricci (2012 November 11)

Az élet egy nagy kaland, és a problémák csupán lehetőséget kínálnak számunkra, hogy megmutassuk, hogy mire vagyunk képesek.


----------



## Gabricci (2012 November 11)

Ha többet akarunk, mint amivel most rendelkezünk, váljunk többé, mint akik most vagyunk.


----------



## Gabricci (2012 November 11)

Sose várj hálát, hogy ne csalódhass.


----------



## Gabricci (2012 November 11)

Ne azzal töltsd életed legszebb éveit, hogy életed legszebb éveire vársz!


----------



## Gabricci (2012 November 11)

Ami jön fogadd, ami megy engedd. Ennyire egyszerű.


----------



## Gabricci (2012 November 11)

Apró figyelmességeink teszik jobbá a világot.


----------



## Gabricci (2012 November 11)

Célozd meg a Holdat. Még ha elhibázod is, a csillagok közt landolsz.


----------



## Gabricci (2012 November 11)

Mindenki jó valamire, ha másra nem, akkor elrettentő példának.


----------



## Timo-n (2012 November 11)

Most ez komoly 20 értelmes üzit kell kitalálni?


----------



## Timo-n (2012 November 11)

Nekem holnapra kellene egy felmérő, de így nem tudom még megnyitni


----------



## tivianett (2012 November 11)

köszi


----------



## tivianett (2012 November 11)

köszike


----------



## tivianett (2012 November 11)

kösz


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

Mi az hogy értelmes hozzászólás?


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

Ne vedd túl komolyan az életet! Úgysem éled túl.


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

A férfiakban mindig is csak a hibákat szerettem. Ami azt illeti, volt mit szeretni rajtuk.


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

Ha már több, mint két éve szerelmes vagy, szedsz valamit.


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

Az élet olyan, mint a motor. Be kell rúgni, másként nem megy.


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

Az egypetéjû ikrek verejtékeinek szaga is azonos, így a kutyák sem tudják õket megkülönböztetni.


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

A majmokat szavakra nem lehet megtanítani, de a süketnémák jelbeszédére igen.


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

Az ember legfáradékonyabb érzékszerve az orr, mivel egy perc után már nem érezzük a szagokat, csak ha azok erõsödnek.


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

Thomas Edison, a villanykörte feltalálója, félt a sötétben.


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

Egy átlagos tábla csokoládéban legalább nyolc bogár lába van beleöntve.


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

Nem vagyok egy bajnok. Rosszak a reflexeim. Egyszer elütött egy autó, amit két pasas tolt. (woody allen)


----------



## ertzuio (2012 November 12)

Április 1: Az a nap, amelyen emlékezetünkbe idéztetik, hogy micsodák vagyunk az évnek a többi háromszázhatvannégy napján.


----------



## insallah (2012 November 12)

még új vagyok de remélem hamar bele rázódok


----------



## insallah (2012 November 12)

*tel*efon


----------



## insallah (2012 November 12)

Ha egy probléma megoldható felesleges aggódni, ha megoldhatatlan felesleges az aggódás.


----------



## cukraszparadi (2012 November 12)

köszi


----------



## cukraszparadi (2012 November 12)

én is új vagyok, de igyekszem


----------



## cukraszparadi (2012 November 12)

Akkor ha minden igaz itt kell gyűjteni az üziket!


----------



## cukraszparadi (2012 November 12)

Ez a tizenötödik üzim!


----------



## cukraszparadi (2012 November 12)

tizenhat


----------



## cukraszparadi (2012 November 12)

tizenhét


----------



## cukraszparadi (2012 November 12)

tizennyolc


----------



## cukraszparadi (2012 November 12)

Utolsó előtti!


----------



## cukraszparadi (2012 November 12)

És Kész!


----------



## ponger (2012 November 12)

???


----------



## ponger (2012 November 12)

??????


----------



## Zoli1975 (2012 November 13)

Üdv mindenki


----------



## Ági1970 (2012 November 13)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## Ági1970 (2012 November 13)

szép napot kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## tyxol (2012 November 13)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## tyxol (2012 November 13)

10


----------



## tyxol (2012 November 13)

8


----------



## tyxol (2012 November 13)

7


----------



## tyxol (2012 November 13)

5


----------



## tyxol (2012 November 13)

3


----------



## tyxol (2012 November 13)

2


----------



## tyxol (2012 November 13)

1


----------



## tyxol (2012 November 13)

és 20


----------



## Netta05 (2012 November 13)

Sziasztok  Mindenkinek szép Napot


----------



## Netta05 (2012 November 13)

még új vagyok, vagyis újrégi  de a régi nevemmel nem tudok belépni  igy bocsánat de kell a 20 üzenet..


----------



## Netta05 (2012 November 13)

Kecskemét: az idő szép, de kezd már nagyon hideg lenni..Mikor lesz már nyár?


----------



## Netta05 (2012 November 13)

Most irjak én is csak számokat? nem....tudom, azt mindenki utálja....mint én is  Igy marad ez..


----------



## Netta05 (2012 November 13)

még 12 üzenet...hmmm hova is irjak még  megyek és játszok picit


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

Én még itt új vagyok


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

Mennyire szórakoztató..


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

Még 17 mondat


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

Szerintem jó ez az oldal


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

már csak 15...


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

gyorsan írok, nincs 20 mp


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

tra-la-la...


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

ez annyira szórakoztató


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

aki ezt kitalálta...


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

menni, menni


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

már csak 9


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

már csak 8


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

és nemsokára...


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

elérem...


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

király


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

kicsit bonyolult


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

még 3


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

2....


----------



## noncsogo (2012 November 13)

És igen!! 
Köszönöm, köszönöm!


----------



## iszakeszti (2012 November 14)

klassz oldal, már több helyre benéztem


----------



## eltim (2012 November 14)

jó az oldal


----------



## eltim (2012 November 14)

gyűjtögetek, gyűjtögetek...


----------



## eltim (2012 November 14)

már csak pár db kell...


----------



## eltim (2012 November 14)

Három, hányzik az álom


----------



## eltim (2012 November 14)

Kettő, sok a szeplő


----------



## eltim (2012 November 14)

És, igen...köszönöm


----------



## nyuszkócsi (2012 November 14)

Jó oldal!


----------



## hornblower (2012 November 14)

Könyvajánló: C.S. Forester: Mr. Midshipman Hornblower


----------



## Erzsi2000 (2012 November 16)

Nagyon jó a fórum!!!


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

Még új vagyok itt


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

Megpróbálok 20 értelmes mondatot kinyögni magamból, bár nem biztos hogy fog sikerülni


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

Szeretem a macskákat


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

sokat okvasok


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

vagyis olvasok... (ha tudnék helyesen írni.....)


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

A krimiket imádom elsősorban, de a romantikus történeteket is szívesen olvasom.


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

Imádok süteményeket készíteni, bár jó lenne megtanulni hogy hogyan csináljam tényleg jól és szépen.


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

De az íze mindig finom, még ha kinézetre nem is úgy sikerült ahogy szerettem volna.


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

És ez a lényeg


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

A fele hozzászóláson már túl vagyok :wink:


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

Másik nagy szerelmem Japán.


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

Próbálok tanulgatni japánul, bár egyedül elég nehéz.


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

De azért nem adom fel


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

De ha valakinek van jó ötlete hogyan lehet egy nyelvet megtanulni egyedül, szívesen meghallgatom.


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

Kezdem kicsit unni ezt az egyoldalú írogatást


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

De már csak pár mondat kell szerencsére


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

Nagyon örülök, hogy ilyen hamar meg lehet oldani a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

Tetszik az oldal


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

Elértem a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## yuuye (2012 November 16)

És köszönöm, hogyha valaki ezt a pár mondatot elolvasta


----------



## Krisztikeee88 (2012 November 16)

Hát ez nagyon jó..


----------



## Krisztikeee88 (2012 November 16)

Ha előbb tudom


----------



## Krisztikeee88 (2012 November 16)

hogy ide csak így


----------



## Krisztikeee88 (2012 November 16)

lehet írkálni


----------



## Krisztikeee88 (2012 November 16)

akkor


----------



## Krisztikeee88 (2012 November 16)

sokkal


----------



## Krisztikeee88 (2012 November 16)

hamarabb


----------



## Krisztikeee88 (2012 November 16)

össze tudtam volna


----------



## Krisztikeee88 (2012 November 16)

gyűjtögetni


----------



## Krisztikeee88 (2012 November 16)

azt a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Krisztikeee88 (2012 November 16)

már 1 hónapja regisztráltam, és sem időm, sem lehetőségem nem volt


----------



## Krisztikeee88 (2012 November 16)

hogy ennyit írkáljak és összegyűljön a 20


----------



## Krisztikeee88 (2012 November 16)

de most máár


----------



## Krisztikeee88 (2012 November 16)

Megvaaaaan köszönöm


----------



## csuucsok (2012 November 17)




----------



## csuucsok (2012 November 17)

:d


----------



## csuucsok (2012 November 17)




----------



## csuucsok (2012 November 17)

honnan tudom, hogy megvan-e a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## csuucsok (2012 November 17)




----------



## csuucsok (2012 November 17)

meg lehet valahogy nézni mennyi hozzászólásnál tartok?


----------



## csuucsok (2012 November 17)

...


----------



## csuucsok (2012 November 17)

llllllll


----------



## csuucsok (2012 November 17)




----------



## csuucsok (2012 November 17)




----------



## csuucsok (2012 November 17)




----------



## csuucsok (2012 November 17)




----------



## csuucsok (2012 November 17)

:4:


----------



## csuucsok (2012 November 17)




----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

Szervusztok. László vagyok.
(1)


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

Nem Kanadában élek, hanem Erdélyben. Kolozsvárott.
(2)


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

Van egy unokatestvérem, aki Torontóban lakik.
(3)


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

Ma este azért regisztráltam erre a fórumra, mert itt megtaláltam Nemtudomka kalandjait.
(4)


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

Nagy örömömre további két kötetet is találtam.
(5)


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

Nemtudomka Napvárosban


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

és Nemtudomka a Holdon
(7)


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

Az első könyv történetét ismerem és meg is kaptam .pdf változatban egy barátomtól.
(8)


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

A nyolc éves kislányomnak fogok olvasni belőle.
(9)


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

Amennyit eddig ismer róla nagyon felkeltette az érdeklődését.
(10)


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

Nekem pedig gyermekkorom egyik kedvence.
(11)


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

Biztos vagyok benne, hogy ezeken kívül is sok értékes dolgot találok még itt.
(12)


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

Adandó alkalommal igérem viszonozni fogom azt, amit tőletek kapok.
(13)


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

És nem csak ilyen jellegű hozzászólásokkal jelentkezem majd. :--:
(14)


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

Talán ez az a hely, ahol nem offolok, ha szóban is köszönetet mondok
(15)


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

csipkebogyonak, aki feltöltötte ezt a három könyvet és még sok másat,


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

Julcsipulcsinak, aki a "Gyermek és ifjusági könyvek" témát megnyitotta,


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

Melittának, aki ezt a témát, a Jelenleti iv II.-őt megnyitotta és


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

végül Katalin/Anyokának is még ha időközben valamilyen okból ki is lett tiltva, aki üzenetével idevezérelt.


----------



## Riox (2012 November 17)

Kérlek, ne haragudjatok a poszt-vadászatért, csak eddig tartott!
Remélem mihamarabb letölthetem ezeket a könyveket, melyeket sehol máshol nem sikerült megtalálnom.
(20)


----------



## Hendina (2012 November 18)

[h=2]A levegő jegyűek általános jellemzése[/h]A levegő jegyűek olyanok, mintha nem is ebben a világban élnének. Sokszor álmodoznak, és ebből fakadóan mindent és mindenkit idealizálnak. Éppen ezért gyakran esnek plátói szerelembe, mert olyannak álmodják meg a másikat, amilyennek akarják. 

Mivel folyton szárnyalnak, a legfontosabb az életükben a szabadság, ezért nehezen horgonyoznak le egy helyen. Nehéz őket hosszútávon megtartani, mert sokszor bilincsnek érzik a párkapcsolatokat. A fizikai kalandozásnál jobban már csak a szellemit szeretik, ezért is tartják őket a legspirituálisabbnak az összes jegy közül. Annak ellenére, hogy alapvetően társasági lények, nagy szükségük van olykor arra, hogy egyedül, csendben legyenek.
Pár lépéssel a föld felett járnak, nem hiába hívják őket levegő jegyűeknek. Könnyű velük együtt élni, de van pár dolog, amit gyűlölnek, így ha olyan helyzetbe kerülnek, menekülnek. Hogy hogyan élj együtt az Ikrekkel, a Mérleggel és a Vízöntővel? Mindjárt megtudod!


----------



## bucik (2012 November 18)

:d


----------



## bucik (2012 November 18)

Nekem még csak a hatodik.


----------



## bucik (2012 November 18)

De ha számít, mennyire értelmes a hozzászólás, akkor csak a második-harmadik.


----------



## bucik (2012 November 18)

Még mindig csak 7? Nem 8?


----------



## bucik (2012 November 18)

Most már 9.


----------



## bucik (2012 November 18)

És a fele már megvan.


----------



## bucik (2012 November 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## piros55 (2012 November 19)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## zkata (2012 November 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

kántál


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

A földjegyet is tudod?


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

Akinek célja a helyes -élet a ak eszköze az emberség. Tatiosz


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

Jobb az út feléről visszatérni, mintsem rossz helyre érni.


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

Hol a színpad? Kint vagy bent?


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

Csak a nagy embert illetik meg nagy hibák!


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

Minden hajó romantikus de csak addig, míg nem utazunk rajta.


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

Az ember élete haladás, nem állomás.


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

Semmilyen szél nem jó annak, kinek nincs célul kiszemelt kikötője.


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

Jó embernek nehéz élni, és könnyű meghalni.


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

Nappal gyújt lámpát, aki folyton a múltat nézi.


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

A idő igaz, s eldönti, ami nem az.


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

A jövő csupa múltból áll.


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

A múlt a jövendőnek tükre.


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

Ma van a holnap, amelytől tegnap annyira féltél.


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

A legszörnyübb nap is lefut egyszer.


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

Minden múlandó, de amíg múlik, nagyon érdekes.


----------



## F.Edó (2012 November 19)

Mindenkitől bocs az okosságokért, de a cél szentesíti az eszközt!


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

sziasztok. )


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

Elhagyott? Nem szeret már? A legjobb bosszú erre az, ha tovább lépsz és túl jutsz a dolgon. SOSE add meg a másiknak azt az örömöt, hogy lássa, mennyire szenvedsz miatta!


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

.. és minden reggel keressük az okot arra, hogy kimásszunk az ágyból: valaki azért ébred fel, hogy megcsókoljon valakit; van akinek az első vágya reggel egy bögre kávé - de van, akinek nem ilyen egyszerűek a reggelek. Akiknek nincs vonat, amit el kellene érniük, vagy nincs valakijük, akiknek a kezét megfoghatnák. Nincs semmi, amiért érdemes lenne belekezdeni egy újabb napba. '


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

Mikor azt mondom, "nem akarok beszélni róla", akkor igazából nagyon is nyomja a lelkem a dolog de nem találom a megfelelő szavakat. Mikor nagyon csendes vagyok, az azért van mert túl sok mondanivalóm lenne és mindent egyszerre akarok rád zúdítani és nem tudom hol is kezdjem. Ha 5 perce nem vagy mellettem már hiányzol, ugyanakkor valahogy azt is szeretem ha külön vagyunk és mindketten a saját utunkat járjuk. Szeretem, hogy sok olyan dolgot kedvelsz Te is, amit én is, de imádom benned azt is, hogy ennyire különbözünk.. Tele van a fejem ilyen gondolatokkal, emlékekkel Rólad, félelemmel és törődéssel és azzal, hogy vajon milyen lesz a jövőnk.. lesz-e jövőnk?


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

Mindketten boldogok voltunk, mert együtt voltunk. A különbség közöttünk csak annyi, hogy Te mindig csak a boldogságra vágytál - én pedig csak rád. Neked csak addig voltam jó, arra a pár röpke órára, míg boldog voltál mellettem, de nekem Te akkor is kellettél, mikor már csak könnyeket okoztál.


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

Egész életedet labirintusba zárva töltöd, azon töprengsz, hogyan szabadulsz ki egy nap, és milyen nagyszerű érzés lesz. Elképzeled a jövődet - de soha nem valósul meg. Csak arra használod a jövőt, hogy segítségével elmenekülhess a jelenből.


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

Nem szeretem az emlékeket, mert könnyen vezetnek könnyekhez, s mindig ha rá gondolok megszegem a saját magamnak tett ígéretem. Ez egy harc, egy folyamatos küzdelem a felejtés és az emlékeim között.


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

'Több vagy, mint a hibák, amiket a múltban elkövettél; több vagy, mint a rossz döntések, amiket anno hoztál és sokkal több vagy, mint a problémák, amiket magadnak kreálsz!'


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

.. ez a baj ma a világgal: senki sem mondja ki, hogy valójában mit érez, inkább magunkban tartjuk. Szomorúak vagyunk, de nem sírunk; vidámak vagyunk, de nem táncolunk és nevetünk, sőt sokszor még csak el sem mosolyodunk. Mérgesek vagyunk, de nem üvöltünk; szeretünk valakit, de nem ölelünk. Miért? Mert valójában mind szégyenkezünk az érzéseink miatt és ez a baj ma a világgal ..


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

Mindig mindannyian várunk _valamire_ - hogy hétvége legyen, hogy végre kijárjuk az iskolát, hogy nyár legyen újra vagy hogy betöltsük a 18-at. Mindig csak várunk, s ebben az a szomorú, hogy közben elfelejtjük, mekkora ajándék is a perc, a pillanat.. Le lehet élni úgy egy életet, hogy mindig csak várunk valamire, azonban egyszer csak lesz egy utolsó napunk - s akkor mit fogunk csinálni? Várunk majd egy olyan holnapra, ami sosem jön el?


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

’ .. és sok mindent végigcsinált már életében - csakhogy kivétel nélkül jelentéktelen, sőt sokszor értelmetlen dolgokat: olyan veszekedéseket, amelyeket egy egyszerű bocsánatkéréssel megoldhatott volna; vagy például kibírta, hogy ne hívja fel a pasit, akibe szerelmes volt, csak mert azt gondolta, hogy úgysem lesz belőle semmi. Mindig önmagának akarta bizonyítani, hogy erős és érzéketlen, holott a valóságban nagyon is gyenge és törékeny volt. De ezt nem akarta, vagy inkább nem merte magának beismerni. ‘


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

’ Felnőttem.. de mit is jelent ez valójában? Nem attól leszek felnőtt, hogy el tudom készíteni a vacsorámat, aztán meg elmosogatok magam után. Nem is attól, hogy átadom a helyem a buszon, vagy mert bocsánatot kérek és mindig előre köszönök jó hangosan. Nem leszek attól felnőtt, hogy úgy öltözködöm és sminkelem magam, vagy hogy sörözök és elszívok egy cigit. És attól sem, hogy fel tudok adni egy csekket a postán, vagy hogy magamtól, kérés nélkül kiviszem a szemetet. Rájöttem, hogy annak, hogy valaki felnőhessen, feltételei vannak. Találnia kell valakit, akit jobban szeret saját magánál, és el is kell veszítenie Őt. A kor csak egy szám, ahhoz nincs kötve semmi - és legtöbbször, mikor valaki úgy dönt, hogy ő bizony örökké gyerek marad, azt csak azért teszi, mert egyszer régen valaki olyan csúnyán összetörte a szívét, hogy azt többször már nem élné túl. És ez így van rendjén: mindenki szívének össze kell törnie ahhoz, hogy felnőhessen. ‘


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

Vannak az életünkben olyan apró pillanatok, amelyekről -miközben még javában zajlanak- tudjuk, hogy sohasem felejtjük majd el. Ilyen lehet egy csók, egy jóleső beszélgetés, egy ölelés, néha egy szép zene.. s miközben átéled, egy belső hang halkan azt suttogja valahol benned: 'szívd magadba mélyen ezt az élményt, örökítsd meg és raktározd el, mert ebből kell majd táplálkoznod egy életen át!' Ne felejtsd el! Ide vissza kell találnod - mindig.


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

Az vagy, akinek mutatod magad, ezért vigyázz, kinek látszol! Ha nem magad adod, akkor nem téged fognak igazából megismerni, viszont téged fognak utálni amikor rájönnek, hogy csak megjátszottad magad..


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

Mindig úgy gondoljuk, hogy egy nap majd boldogok leszünk. Megszerezzük az autót, megkapjuk az állást vagy azt a személyt, aki helyrehozza az életünket. Dea boldogság csak egy állapot, egy bizonyos hangulat, nem úti cél! Olyan, mint amikor fáradt vagy éhes vagy. Nem állandó.. Jön-megy, így van ez rendjén. Szerintem ha így gondolnának rá az emberek, akkor sokkal többször lennének boldogok!


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

Ahogy minden rosszban rejtőzik valami jó, úgy minden “hagyj békén” mögött ott van az, hogy “szükségem van rád”; minden “nem félek” mögött megbújik az, hogy “vigyázz rám”; minden bezárult ajtó után kinyílik egy ablak, és minden könnycsepp után egyszer majd mosoly ül az arcunkra.


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

’ A probléma az, hogy mindannyian álomvilágban élünk, örökké a múltba, vagy épp a jövőbe nézünk, ahelyett hogy élveznénk a jelen pillanatot. Igaz, hogy a mának élni olyan, mint egy drótkötélen egyensúlyozni - mindenképpen leesünk olykor, de gyakorlattal egyre tovább tarthatjuk meg az egyensúlyunkat. Úgy kellene élnünk életünk minden egyes napját, hogy a legjobban érezzük közben magunkat a bőrünkben. És ha holnap vége mindennek, akkor is elégedettek legyünk magunkkal! ‘


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

Ismerős érzés? Mikor egész nap azt várod, mikor hív fel, vagy mikor ír neked.. csak vársz, de nem történik semmi.. és Te végig arra gondolsz, hogy biztosan nem tud, de az sosem fordul meg a fejedben, hogy esetleg nem akar..!


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

... és olyan ez, mint mikor belép az életedbe egy különleges valaki, és az egyik feled azt mondja: “még közel sem állsz készen”, de a másik feled egyre csak azt hajtogatja: “maradj vele örökké” <3


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

Életem minden egyes pillanatában szól idebenn egy dal. Lehetek boldog, vagy akár szomorú, egy biztos: mindig van hozzá háttérzene. Sajnos nagyon kevesen képesek meghallani a dalomat, de talán ez nem is fontos.. a lényeg, hogy én halljam. Mindenkinek meg van a maga saját dala. Néha, nagyon ritkán azonban észreveszem, hogy más is ugyanúgy ‘táncol’, ahogyan én. Olyankor közelebb lépek hozzá, elmosolyodom, kézen fogom és igyekszem nem elereszteni többé. Hiszen nincs is varázslatosabb annál, mint amikor ugyanaz a dal csendül fel két emberben.


----------



## musaa.128 (2012 November 19)

Nagyon rossz érzés, amikor Te tudod, hogy a dolog működne, de a másik nem szeretné. Amikor hiába tennél meg bármit, ő egyszerűen nem szeret téged.. nem téged szeret. Akár akarjuk, akár nem, végül mindig rá kell jönnünk, hogy mitől félünk. Néhányan attól, hogy ‘talán sose bocsát meg nekem’. Mások attól, hogy ‘talán túl közel engedem magamhoz’. Néhányan attól, hogy vajon ‘el tudna küldeni?’. A világ valójában annyira félelmetes hely, s még rettenetesebbnek érezzük, ha egyedül kell szembe néznünk a félelmeinkkel.


----------



## linserv (2012 November 20)

Hello


----------



## Anton24 (2012 November 20)

szép nagyon!


----------



## Anton24 (2012 November 20)

hello


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

Sziasztok, már nagyon régen készültem hozzátok regisztrálni és nagyon örülök, hogy sikerült.


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

alig várom, hogy összeszedjem a 20 h.szólást. (Aztán már csak 48h és igazából közétek tartozom!)


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

Kukucs!


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

Egyedül nehéz, de egyedül kell végigszenvedned, más nem segíthet. De ezáltal sokkal erősebb, gazdagabb leszel. Mindenkinek végig kell mennie a szenvedések útján és döntenie kell.


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

6, na mi lesz?


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

7, míg oda nem mégy


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

8, üres a polc


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

9, kis Ferenc


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

10, tiszta víz


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

11, egyszer egy


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

12, kerek erdő


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

13, ki a párom?


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

14 megy a gép


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

15 fő a tök


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

16 kiraklak


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

17 mint a méz


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

18 8szr8


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

19 kilenc


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

20 mint a nyúl


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

No, még egyszer megszámolom, hátha az elején vmit elszámoltam


----------



## Szakalsz (2012 November 20)

Azt hiszem 21-nél tartok, megvan!!
Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

Azt értem, hogy NON-STOP de meddig van nyitva?


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

A körforgalom előtt a 30-as tábla azt jelenti 30 kört kell megtennem?


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

a föld nem lapos!!!


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

kedvencem a Matematika


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

teát is főztem


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

de vacsorát azt nem


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

csak ülök itt mert kellenének a gyöngyös minták


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

szeretek gyöngyöt fűzni


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

A Máténak van igaza


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

tíz meg van!!!!


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

Na ez gyorsan megy))


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

nézem a tv-t közben


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

leckét is iratok a gyerekkel


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

mindjárt este van


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

holnap munka jajjjj


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

mondjuk jobb mint a macska jajjj


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

de hát ez van, és hát háttal nem kezdünk mondatot


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Anica76 (2012 November 20)

nagggyon köszönöm )))


----------



## zolacsajszi (2012 November 20)

szeretnék végre hivatalos tag lenni


----------



## zskata (2012 November 20)

akkor most megpróbálok csatlakozni hozzátok és összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

Szeretnék tag lenni mááár!


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

tehát már csak 18 üzi....


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

De miért van ez így?


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

Biztonsági okokból?


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

De még így sem igazán értem....


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

Uncsi


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

Aludni....


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

_kellene....

_


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

inkább...


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

hajnali...


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

háromkor.


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

8!


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

7!


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

6!


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

5!


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

4!


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

3!


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

2!


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

1!


----------



## sunflowerhead (2012 November 21)

Győztem!


----------



## Rose88 (2012 November 21)

*r*

naa nem megy


----------



## Rose88 (2012 November 21)

Ja mostmár megy


----------



## Rose88 (2012 November 21)

mármint az irás...


----------



## Rose88 (2012 November 21)

Én 2. osztálysnak keresek feladatokat matekból magyarból.


----------



## Rose88 (2012 November 21)

Kérem akinek van tegye már fel,köszönöm.


----------



## Rose88 (2012 November 21)

Jajj nem értem miért igy küldi hogy külön ((


----------



## Rose88 (2012 November 21)

miért nem tudom megnyitni?


----------



## Rose88 (2012 November 21)

segitsééég


----------



## Rose88 (2012 November 21)

*g*

naaaa


----------



## Rose88 (2012 November 21)

*g*

upsz...


----------



## Rose88 (2012 November 21)

én ezt nem értem,irok és nem látom már hogy elküldte


----------



## Rose88 (2012 November 21)

miért nem látok semmit?


----------



## Rose88 (2012 November 21)

segitsen valaki


----------



## DRoland (2012 November 21)

Jelen!


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

"Legmélyebb lényegét tekintve minden játék tánc."

Hugo Rahner


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

A játékos a játékért játszik, sok utazó csak azért utazik, hogy utazzék.
Bajor Andor


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

Csináljon úgy, mintha élne, legalább játssza meg, mint egy színész. Egy idő múlva aztán... hosszú idő múlva a játék igazivá válik.
John Steinbeck


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

A türelem is játék, a képességeké és a kitartásé. (...) Mellesleg, ha egy játékban magunk ellen játszunk, nevezhetünk-e bárkit is vesztesnek?
Joanne Harris


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

Hacsak lehet, játszik a gyermek. Mert végül a játék komolyodik munkává. Boldog ember, ki a munkájában megtalálja a valamikori játék hangulatát.
Sütő András


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

Az irónia főként az elme játéka. A humor inkább a szívé, az érzelemé.
Jules Renard


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

Magáról az irodalomról úgy gondolom: az emberek játéka szavakkal, és a szavak játéka emberekkel.
José Miguel Domínguez


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

A játék ellentéte nem a munka, hanem a depresszió. Játszani annyit tesz: cselekedni, tudatosan, örömmel és annyira elkötelezetten, mintha az ember tudná, mit hoz a jövő.
Brian Sutton-Smith


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

A játék az ember teremtménye, mely teremtője örömére hivatott szolgálni egy olyan országban, ahol a "komolyság" és a "vidámság" nem egymással ellentétes, hanem egymást kiegészítő fogalmak, és amelynek a földjére csak játszva teheti be az ember a lábát.
Erich Kästner


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

Nincs jobb játékos, csak kevés előny.
Mérő László


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

Felnőtt, de rá kellet jönnie, a felnőttség korántsem olyan, mint amilyennek gyermekfejjel elképzelte. Akkoriban úgy gondolta, eljön majd a nap, amikor dönt, s félreteszi játékait. De egyáltalán nem így történt - csupán az érdeklődés hunyt ki benne irántuk. A játék mind kevesebbet és kevesebbet jelentett, a gyermekkor édes emlékeire az évek pora rárakódott, s azok lassanként feledésbe merültek.
Stephen King


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

Ha az ember a valóság alapján ítél, nincs többé semmiféle játék. S ha játék sem lesz, mi marad akkor?
Lev Tolsztoj


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

Nem azért felejtünk el játszani, mert megöregszünk, hanem attól öregszünk meg, hogy elfelejtünk játszani.
George Bernard Shaw


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

*[FONT=&quot]"2 words guys hate. Don't & Stop. Unless you put them together."[/FONT]*


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

*[FONT=&quot]"The greatest you'll ever learn is just to love, and be loved in return."[/FONT]*


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

*[FONT=&quot]He placed his head to hear her heart & whispered: this is my new fav' song




[/FONT]*


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

*[FONT=&quot]If life gives you lemons, make lemonade![/FONT]*


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

*[FONT=&quot]In 3 words I can explain what I've learned about life: it goes on.[/FONT]*


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

*[FONT=&quot]Relationships are like glass: sometimes it's better to leave them broken than try to hurt yourself putting it back together[/FONT]*


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

Azt gondoltam, hogy én is beköszönök.


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

Sötét úton egyedül állsz,
Figyeled, ki átkokat szór rád.
Állok az út másik felén,
Mondd, meddig átkozol még?​


----------



## Azay (2012 November 21)

1


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

1


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

Halk reccsenés,
kicsit félek.
Árral szemben
mit sem érek.​


----------



## Azay (2012 November 21)

2


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

2


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

Csokoládé Mikulás beltartalmáról nem vitázunk, a legtöbbet nem szívesen adnánk a gyerek szájába.


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

33


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

*Az elmúlt egy évben összesen 232 ember lett rosszul és került akár kórházba is azért, mert túl sok energiaitalt ivott - derül ki az ÁNTSZ friss összegzéséből.*


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

45


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

kiss
Hát nem édesek!!!


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

*Amerika után néhány nappal Kínában is eldől, hogy ki lesz a szuperhatalommá váló ország nagyfőnöke a következő évtizedben, és milyen politikával akar az országból Amerikát is lepipáló gazdasági nagyhatalmat faragni.*


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

Az egyiptomi külügyminiszter bejelentette, hogy létrejött a tűzszüneti megállapodás Izrael és a Gázai övezetet hatalmában tartó Hamász radikális palesztin mozgalom között.


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

A színházak is egyetértenek azzal, hogy válságban a kultúrára is kevesebb jut, de szerintük akkor sem ártana, ha az állam szóba állna velük, és gondolkodna, mielőtt milliárdokat von meg tőlük.


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

*Kilenc online biztosításközvetítővel szemben hozott határozatot a PSZÁF, mivel a biztosítók által meghirdetett kötelező gépjármű-felelősségbiztosítási díjak nem egyeztek meg az általuk kalkulálttal.*


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

Nagyon örülök.


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

Nem rossz!


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

Melyiknek örülsz?


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

Kissé szomorú lehetnék.


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

Kedves kutyus.


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

Lomha lajhár


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

Géza Gedeon


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

Nem vagyok kutyus!!!


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

Mosolygós szombat


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

Kis manó


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

Bonanza Banzai


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

Ha nem sietek utolérsz!
:-x


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

Éneklő hering


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

*[FONT=&quot]God made men first - because he had to do a rough draft before the masterpiece!




[/FONT]*


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

De nagyon igyekszem!:9:


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

Vakarózó kecskebak


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

Sashegy


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

Alommentes reaktor


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

Már az utolsó lépéseknél tartok!


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

Tiszta Amerika!


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

+1+1+1+1 mindegy!


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

Itt a vége, fuss el véle!


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

Kis béka tekézik


----------



## vdb (2012 November 21)

És most várni kell?


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

Mogyorós galoppozó


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

*[FONT=&quot]Good Boys are found in every **[FONT=&quot]corner[/FONT][FONT=&quot] of the Earth.. unfortunately, Earth is [/FONT][FONT=&quot]round!![/FONT]*[/FONT]


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

Egyszerű golflabda


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

Röplabda


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

Vigyorgó gésa


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

Ubul a bulldog


----------



## csillagszem0618 (2012 November 21)

Meghökkentő tutaj


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

A *golf* labdajáték eredete nem egyértelmű. A legszélesebb körben elfogadott elmélet szerint a sportot a középkori Skóciában játszották először, mindenesetre itt alakult ki a mai modern sportág elődje és első szabályai.[SUP][/SUP] Azonban más elméletek szerint hasonló játékot már Hollandiában, illetve jóval korábban Kínában is játszottak.


----------



## Mirandas (2012 November 21)

Kedvencem a golf.


----------



## vilma.balog (2012 November 21)

hogyan lehet majd megnyitni és olvasni ezt a sok szép tartalmat?


----------



## vilma.balog (2012 November 21)

Már alig várom, hogy szemelgethessek belőlük


----------



## kerteszvivi (2012 November 21)

Hol látom, hogy hol tart a hozzászólás-számlálóm?


----------



## Gabika1999 (2012 November 22)

Még egy hónap karácsonyig...lassan össze kell szednünk a gondolatainkat...


----------



## Gabika1999 (2012 November 22)

Ma kicsit szomorkás az idő... reméljük egyszer majd kisüt a nap is....


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: csermely - patakocska


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: toportyán - réti farkas


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: bugyelláris - pénztárca, erszény


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: kösöntyű - nyaklánc, karkötő


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: kalamáris - tintatartó


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: ürü - herélt kos


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: bakó - hóhér


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: csutora - kulacs v. szopóka a pipaszáron


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: rokolya - bőven ráncolt, fodros szoknya


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: ösztövér - magas, vékony, keskeny


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: jérce - fiatal tyúk


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: kintorna - verkli, sípláda


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: tar - kopasz


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: szelence - díszes, fedeles doboz


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: csobolyó - hordozható ivóedény


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: göböly - nagy légy


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: csiszár - lókereskedő, v. fegyverhordozó


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: pelyva - gabonaszem levele


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: kántál - énekel


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: ángyuk - sógornő, bátyánk v. a nagybácsi felesége


----------



## Idill-ujra (2012 November 22)

Ritka szavaink: nemtő - valaminek a védőszelleme, megtestesítője


----------



## Lorenamc (2012 November 22)

Örülök, hogy regisztráltam, nagyon segítőkészek vagytok, de nem nagyon értek a feltöltésekhez.:2:


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 22)

Köszönöm Melitta, hátha el tudok indulni


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 22)

Hogy is kezdjem, annyit, hogy gyöngyözöm én is.


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 22)

Megakadtam?


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 22)

Még mindig nem jöttem rá.


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 22)

Nem vagyok egy számítógépes guru


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 22)

Reménykedem hogy egyszer


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 22)

............kétszer


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 22)

.................háromszor


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 22)

Netalán kétpercenként?


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 22)

Nehezen esett le


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 22)

huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 22)

most következik a 12.


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 22)

következik a 13.


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 22)

14.


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 22)

15.


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 22)

16.


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 22)

17.


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 23)

18.


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 23)

19.


----------



## cyluska (2012 November 23)

Hogy ezt is megéltem, köszi :..::..:


----------



## megyesit (2012 November 23)

Sziasztok.Én most regisztráltam az oldalra. Hogyan tudom megtekinteni a mások által közzétett dolgokat?Előre is köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## megyesit (2012 November 23)

Ez engem is érdekelne. Még sohasem használtam, de biztosan jó.


----------



## megyesit (2012 November 23)

Hogyan tudom ezt letölteni?


----------



## megyesit (2012 November 23)

Jajj de jó


----------



## megyesit (2012 November 23)

Én is kíváncsi lennék. Ez nagyon szép


----------



## megyesit (2012 November 23)

Ezt nagyon imádom én is.


----------



## megyesit (2012 November 23)




----------



## megyesit (2012 November 23)

Szuper.


----------



## megyesit (2012 November 23)

:d


----------



## megyesit (2012 November 23)

Nekem is szükségem lenne rá.


----------



## megyesit (2012 November 23)

Olyan nehéz kitalálni.


----------



## megyesit (2012 November 23)

Ez nagyon tetszik, nem ismerem.


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 23)

köszi


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 23)

a


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 23)

s


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 23)

q


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 23)

w


----------



## Kincs_A (2012 November 23)

A mai nap itt jártam !!!


----------



## Kincs_A (2012 November 23)

Továbbra is itt vagyok !


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

A szeretet a Másik által válik igazán szeretetté benned. És amihez neked az idők végtelensége sem elég, ahhoz Neki elég egy pillanat. Az a pillanat, amikor meglát, felfedez, megérez, amikor szüksége lesz rád. Mindarra, ami benned van. Ami érték, ami szerethető. Aminek létezését így Ő fogja bizonyítani. A Másik. Aki létezik. Csitáry-Hock Tamás


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

[FONT=comic sans ms,sans-serif]"Amikor az ember eljut odáig; hogy képes a „szívével gondolkodni és az agyával érezni”, vagyis intellektuális erejét a szeretet szolgálatába állítja, akkor végre tudatos építőjévé válik a kozmosznak. Teremt, mint egykor teremtett..."[/FONT]


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

"Csak mert valaki nem úgy szeret téged, ahogy te szeretnéd, az még nem jelenti, hogy nem szeret téged szíve minden szeretetével." 
(Gabriel Garcia Márquez)


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

"A szeretet hiányát az ember soha nem pótolhatja; ám a szeretet minden mást pótol." 
(P. Matteo)"


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

"Amikor az ember eljut odáig; hogy képes a „szívével gondolkodni és az agyával érezni”, vagyis intellektuális erejét a szeretet szolgálatába állítja, akkor végre tudatos építőjévé válik a kozmosznak. Teremt, mint egykor teremtett..." 
(Anonim)


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

"Talán semmi sincs szebb a világon, mint találni egy embert, akinek lelkébe nyugodtan letehetjük szívünk titkait, akiben megbízunk, akinek kedves az arca, elűzi lelkünk bánatát, akinek egyszerű jelenléte elég, hogy vidámak és nagyon boldogok legyünk." 
(Hemingway)


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

„A szeretet türelmes, jóságos; a szeretet nem irigykedik, a szeretet nem kérkedik, nem fuvalkodik fel. Nem viselkedik bántóan, nem keresi a maga hasznát, nem gerjed haragra, nem rója fel a rosszat. Nem örül a hamisságnak, de együtt örül az igazsággal. Mindent elfedez, mindent hisz, mindent remél, mindent eltűr. A szeretet soha el nem múlik...” 
(Bibliai idézet Pál 1. Levele a Korintusiakhoz 13, 4-8.)


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

*[FONT=&quot]A szerelem nemcsak abból áll, hogy egymás szemébe bámulunk, hanem abból is, hogy együtt nézünk egyazon irányba.[/FONT]*


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

*[FONT=&quot]Szeretni semmi. Ha szeretnek, az már valami. Ha szeretsz és szeretnek, az a minden.[/FONT]*


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

*[FONT=&quot]Soha ne kérj bocsánatot érzelmeid kimutatásáért, mert ha azt teszed, akkor az igazságért kérsz elnézést.[/FONT]*


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

*[FONT=&quot]Lehet, hogy csak egy ember vagy ezen a világon, de valakinek te jelented magát a világot.[/FONT]*


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

*Ezen a földön mindenkinek megvan a maga kincse, ami rá vár. De ne felejtsd el, hogy csak az talál igazi kincset, aki a szívére hallgat.*


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

*Szeretem a földet, amelyre lép, a levegőt, amelyet beszív, és mindent, amihez hozzáér, mindent, amit mond. Szeretem minden pillantását, minden mozdulatát, szeretem őt teljesen és egészen.*


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

*Ha a szeretetben boldog akarok lenni, két dologtól kell megszabadulnom: attól a félelemtől, hogy nem fognak eléggé szeretni, és attól a vágytól, hogy a másikat birtokoljam. Aki ugyanis fél és birtokolni akar, végül mindent elveszít.*
Kurt Tepperwein


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

[h=2]Amint egyszer megtudod, mi a szeretet, készen állsz arra, hogy adj; minél többet adsz, annál több lesz neked. Minél bőkezűbben halmozol el másokat, annál több szeretet tör fel a lényedben. Osho[/h]


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

[h=2]Ha tudsz egy szóval úgy fordítani a dolgon, hogy megvilágosodjék a kérdés, akkor miért ködösítesz? Ha tudsz egy mosollyal más arcára mosolyt csalni, akkor miért pártolod a mogorvaságot? Ha tudsz egy kézmozdulattal másokon segíteni, miért tartod karjaidat béna lustaságban? Ha tudsz szeretni, miért várod el, hogy előbb mások szeressenek?[/h] Hioszi Tatiosz

 ​


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

Valakit szeretni azt jelenti: egy mások számára láthatatlan csodát látni. 
Francois Mauriac


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

_*Örömmel, bánattal teljesen, gondolatokba merülve aggódni, kínok közt lebegni, majd égig újongani, majd halálra szomorkodni: csak az a lélek boldog, amely szeret.*_


----------



## xing (2012 November 23)

Az ember képtelen szeretet nélkül élni. Magára marad, érthetetlenné válik önmaga számára, értelmét veszti az élete, ha nem kap, nem talál szeretet, nem vehet benne részt, és ha a szeretet nem lehet a sajátja.”
II. János Pál pápa


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

ez az első


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

2


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

3


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

4


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

5


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

6


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

7


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

8


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

9


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

10


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

11


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

12


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

13


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

14


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

15


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

16


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

17


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

18


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

19


----------



## MsMarple (2012 November 24)

20


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 24)

a


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 24)

aa


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 24)

b


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 24)

dd


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 24)

ee


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 24)

ff


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 24)

gg


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 24)

hh


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 24)

jj


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 24)

kk


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 24)

ll


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 24)

éé


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 24)

vv


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 24)

nn


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 24)

mm


----------



## fardi91 (2012 November 24)

köszi


----------



## lili.77 (2012 November 24)

Nem értem,miért nem törli,veszik semmisnek azokat a hozzászólásokat,ahol csak értelmetlen betűk,számok szerepelnek! Idegesítő a nagy semmit nézni! Legalább versekkel,vagy képekkel gyűjtenék a hozzászólásokat!


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

1


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

2


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

3


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

4


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

5


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

6


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

7


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

8


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

9


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

10


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

11


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

12


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

13


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

14


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

15


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

16


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

17


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

18


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

19


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

20


----------



## Kanga76 (2012 November 24)

21 - ez csak úgy!


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 24)

Köszönöm, nagy segítség!


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 24)

Köszi !!!


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 24)

tuti


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 24)

nagyon köszi!


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 24)

Bombajó köszi


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 24)




----------



## edo74 (2012 November 24)

Köszönet érte!


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 24)

Kössz!


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 24)

Előre is köszi, igaz letölteni csak később tudom!


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 24)

Köszönet érte!


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 24)

Köszönet!


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 24)

Nagyon köszönöm előre is!


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

Végre sikerült írni! Eleinte valamiért nem sikerült.


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

Gyűjtöm a 20-at...


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

Egyszer csak meglesz...


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

Küldök néhány verset karácsonyra!


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

Juhász Gyula: Karácsony felé

Szép Tündérország támad föl a szívemben
Ilyenkor decemberben.
A szeretetnek csillagára nézek, 
Megszáll egy titkos, gyönyörű igézet,
Ilyenkor decemberben.

…Bizalmas szívvel járom a világot,
S amit az élet vágott,
Beheggesztem a sebet a szívemben,
És hiszek újra égi szeretetben,
Ilyenkor decemberben.
…És valahol csak kétkedő beszédet 
Hallok, szomorúan nézek,
A kis Jézuska itt van a közelben,
Legyünk hát jobbak, s higgyünk rendületlen,
S ne csak így decemberben.


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

Szilágyi Domokos: Karácsony

A puha hóban, csillagokban,
Az ünnepi foszlós kalácson,
Láthatatlanul ott a jel,
Hogy itt van újra a karácsony.

Mint szomjazónak a pohár víz,
Úgy kell mindig e kis melegség,
Hisz arra született az ember,
Hogy szeressen és szeressék.

S hogy ne a hóban, csillagokban,
Ne ünnepi foszlós kalácson,
Ne díszített fákon, hanem 
A szívekben legyen karácsony!


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

Lévay Erzsébet: Karácsony, akár az álom

Karácsony, akár az álom
éjben rejtve érkezik, 
s utat talál 
csengőszóval
szívemtől a szívedig.

Ez a nap
talán a legszebb,
amit az év tartogat,
vedd hát elő
ünnepváró
gyermekkori arcodat!

Mosdasd meg a 
szíved-lelked,
tiszta legyen, mint a hó
s töltsön el a boldogság,
hogy egymást szeretni, de jó!


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

Weöres Sándor: Nő a dér, álom jár

Nő a dér, álom jár,
Hó kering az ág közt.
Karácsonynak ünnepe
Lépeget a fák közt.

Én is, ládd, én is, ládd,
Hóban lépegetnék,
Ha a jeges táj fölött 
Karácsony lehetnék.

Hó fölött, ég alatt
Nagy könyvből dalolnék
Fehér ingben, mezítláb
Ha karácsony volnék.


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

Csanádi Imre: Karácsony fája

A Karácsony akkor szép,
hogyha fehér hóba lép-
nem is sárba, latyakba…
Ropog a hó alatta.

Hegyek hátán zöld fenyő,
kis madárnak pihenő-
búcsúzik a madártól,
őzikétől elpártol.

Beszegődik, beáll csak
szép karácsony fájának-
derét-havát lerázza,
áll csillogva, szikrázva.

Ahány csengő: csendüljön,
ahány gyerek: örüljön,
ahány gyertya: mind égjen,
karácsonyi szépségben.


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

Télen, nyáron zöld a fenyő ága,
ünnep napján betér minden házba.
Gyúlnak a gyertyák, békehozó ág,
Illatozik zölden,
az ünnepi csöndben
ének száll.


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

Karácsonyfa

Pompázik a fenyőfácska,
kivirágzott minden ága,
angyalhaj és üvegdíszek-
szeretettel megtelt szívek.

Mézeskalács, szaloncukor-
mosoly játszik az arcokon.
Beteljesül sok-sok álom,
legszebb ünnep a karácsony!


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

Móra László: Karácsonyi csengő

Csingilingi, cseng a csengő,
Száll a szánkó, mint a felhő,
Csaknem elszakad a gyeplő,
Csingilingi, cseng a csengő.

Égi szánkót hajt az angyal.
És mire az estihajnal
Megjön a szép fenyőgallyal,
Cseng a csengő, jő az angyal.

Itt a Jézus angyalkája,
Égben termett csodafája,
S mindent, mindent aggat rája
A kis Jézus angyalkája.

Arany diót, arany csengőt,
Ezüst lepkét, ringót rengőt,
Amilyen még földön nem nőtt,
S csilingelő arany csengőt.

Kérünk Jézus angyalkája,
Ahol sok a koldus, árva,
Hol jóságod legtöbb várja,
Ott pihenj meg legtovábbra.

Hozz örömet, békességet,
A szíveknek melegséget,
Karácsonyi szép meséket,
S az Istennek dicsőséget.


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

Fésűs Éva: Álmodik a fenyőfácska

Álmodik a fenyőfácska
odakinn az erdőn.
Ragyogó lesz a ruhája,
ha az ünnep eljön.
Csillag röppen a hegyre,
gyertya lángja lobban,
dallal várják és örömmel
boldog otthonokban.
Legszebb álma mégis az, hogy
mindenki szívébe,
költözzék be szent karácsony
ünnepén a béke.


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

Devecsery László: Karácsonyi éjben

Hópelyhek lobognak
pihekönnyű szélben,
fehér lesz az erdő
karácsonyi éjben.

Fenyőfák indulnak,
díszeiket várják:
köszöntik az embert
és az ég királyát.

Világos az ablak,
arany szemmel néz rád,
felfénylő örömmel,
hullanak a szikrák:

Csillagszóró játszik,
szemek mosolyognak,
betlehemi éjben
pásztorok daloknak.


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

Szálljatok le, szálljatok le
karácsonyi angyalok!
Zörgessetek máma este
minden piciny ablakot!
Palotába és kunyhóba
nagy örömet vigyetek,
Boldogságos ünnepet!


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

A házakba mindenhol
kalács illatozzon,
Fenyőfák alatt gyertyaláng ragyogjon.
Szívekbe költözzék nyugalom és szeretet,
Hozzon a karácsony békét és örömet.


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 24)

És az utolsó:


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 25)

Béke szálljon minden házra,
kis családra, nagy családra.
Karácsonyfa fenyőága
hintsél békét a világra!


----------



## fulibaby (2012 November 25)

És a 21.


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 25)

Köszi!!


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 25)

Köszi szépen!


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 25)

Nagy segítség köszi!


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 25)

Én is ezt kerestem, köszi!


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 25)

Köszi nekem is ez kellett!


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 25)

Köszi nagy segítség!


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 25)

Köszi nagyon jók!


----------



## edo74 (2012 November 25)

Nagyon köszönöm annak, aki felrakta!


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Hello, gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

2


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

3


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

4


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

5


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

6


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

7


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

8


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

9


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

10


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

11


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

12


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

13


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

14


----------



## Eszter5201 (2012 November 25)

Hogy lehet ide beköszönni? Eddig nem sikerült...


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

15


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

16


----------



## Eszter5201 (2012 November 25)

Hull a hó, hull a hó..


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

xD 17


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

18


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

19


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

20! :grin:


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Valamiért még nem tudok a csatolmányokhoz hozzáférni.


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Talán értelmes hozzászólások kellenének.


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Azt hiszem, hogy a honlap szervere ellenőrzi az ilyet...


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Ez itt egy értelmes hozzászólás.


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Itt van még egy. :grin:


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Mennyi kell még?


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Még mindig nem jó.


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Még most sem.


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Mennyinél is vagyok?


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Alig várom a Karácsonyt!


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Igazából nem.


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Mi számít értelmes hozzászólásnak?


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Ez például annak számít?


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Jó lenne már olvasni!


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Csak még mindig nem engedi.


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Ezt egy újabb értelmes hozzászólásnak szántam.


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Meg ezt is.


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Meddig kell még írogatnom?


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

Talán ez lesz az utolsó.


----------



## Zapper (2012 November 25)

De még mindig nem jó!


----------



## Tülkó (2012 November 25)

Üdv mindenkinek.
Nagyon szeretem ezt az oldalt, rengeteg hasznos dolgot találtam mindenféle témában.
Szeretnék hozzászólást gyűjteni de fogalmam sincs hogy hogyan ........


----------



## Tülkó (2012 November 25)

Van egy dilemmám...még nem jöttem rá, hogy kizárólag csak ebben a fórumban lehet hozzászólásokat gyűjteni, vagy más témához is hozzászólhatok, amíg nincs meg a húsz ?


----------



## Gina90 (2012 November 26)

Akkor egy kis gyűjtés indul


----------



## Gina90 (2012 November 26)

Nekem csak 10 kéne már...


----------



## Gina90 (2012 November 26)

Kreatív ötleteket keresnék amiket gyerekekkel is meg lehet valósítani, de sajna 20 hozzászólás nélkül nem tudom megnézni amiket feltöltöttek


----------



## Gina90 (2012 November 26)

Késő van talán csak készítek egy visszaszámlálást


----------



## Gina90 (2012 November 26)

És akkor már csak 7


----------



## Gina90 (2012 November 26)

és 6


----------



## Gina90 (2012 November 26)

Egyébként boldog névnapot utólag a Katalinoknak


----------



## Gina90 (2012 November 26)

még kb. 1 hónap és karácsony, ki várja már???


----------



## Gina90 (2012 November 26)

Én már javában készülök


----------



## Gina90 (2012 November 26)

Készítettem hógömböt házilag, remélem örül majd az akit kapja ajándékként


----------



## Gina90 (2012 November 26)

Most már csak egy keellll :9


----------



## Gina90 (2012 November 26)

És meg volt a 20 köszönöm, hogy "meghallgattatok"  Jó éjszakát


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

2006 óta csak olvasgatok és úgy gondoltam, hogy jó volna most már hozzászólni is


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

elolvastam a fontos dolgokat és rájöttem, hiányoznak a hozzászólások


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

Kigyűjtöttem magamnak és magamról pár idézetet, amit fontosnak tartok, remélem másnak is tetszenek


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

A vidámság és a jókedv a legerőssebb fegyver a betegség ellen


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

Néha nagynak érzed magadat ,közben senki vagy. Érezd magad erős kicsinek, mint törékeny nagynak .


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

Nem annyira fontos ki vagy, mint az, hogy ki lehetsz.


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

Múlt megtörtént, a jövő rejtély. De a ma adomány. Becsüld a jelent mert jó rejthet.


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

Inkább legyen 2-3 igaz barátod, mint 1000 sokszínű.


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

Az ember azt választja amiben hisz és szembenéz a következményeivel.


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

Mindegy, milyen nehéz volt a tegnap, ma mindent újrakezdhetsz.


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

Néhányan úgy vélik, az tesz minket erőssé, ha kapaszkodunk valamibe. Pedig néha az, ha elengedjük.


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

Akkor és ott szeress, amikor és ahol érzed. Mert a feltételek, a körülmények mindig változnak. Akadályok jönnek-mennek, mindig lehetnek. Ha ezektől teszed függővé, sosem fogsz szeretni.


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

Az embert általában nem az gyötri, amit megtett, hanem az, amit nem, s úgy hal meg, hogy már nem is teszi meg.


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

A törpe csak törpe, ha hegytetőn áll is.


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

Ha egyszer az élet tálcán kínál valamit, azt el kell fogadni, ellenkező esetben nagy árat fizetünk. Az élet mindig bölcsebb nálunk.


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

A szeretet a Másik által válik igazán szeretetté benned. És amihez neked az idők végtelensége sem elég, ahhoz Neki elég egy pillanat. Az a pillanat, amikor meglát, felfedez, megérez, amikor szüksége lesz rád. Mindarra, ami benned van. Ami érték, ami szerethető. Aminek létezését így Ő fogja bizonyítani. A Másik. Aki létezik.


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

Senkit sem lehet megkímélni a csalódástól. Ha megkíméled egytől, jön a következő, minden halandónak megvan a fejadagja.


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

Nincs rövid út a boldogsághoz. Jó, ha erre néha emlékeztetnek. Jó, ha van mellettünk valaki, aki szól.


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

Az én mottóm a következő: A sok rosszat mindig valami jó követi. Ezért van az eső után szivárvány


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

Köszönöm szépen mindenkinek, aki elolvasta az idézeteket.


----------



## Sziszé (2012 November 26)

További kellemes napot kívánok.


----------



## Eszter5201 (2012 November 26)

Nem kell ahhoz semmi különleges ok, hogy jól érezd magad
– egyszerűen elhatározod, hogy azonnal boldog leszel,
- egyszerűen csak azért, mert élsz, 
- egyszerűen azért, mert így akarod.”
(*Anthony Robbins*)


----------



## Eszter5201 (2012 November 26)

Kellemes hetet kívánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## Eszter5201 (2012 November 26)

_*Álmodni jó, hiszen akkor tudod, hogy van egy világ, ami csak a tiéd!*_


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

Nagyon örülök, hogy idetaláltam!


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

Tanulás az, ha rájövünk arra, amit már tudunk.Cselekvés az, ha megmutatjuk, hogy tudjuk.Tanítás az, ha másokat emlékeztetünk arra, hogy ők is éppolyan jól tudják.Mindannyian tanulunk, cselekszünk és tanítunk.(*Richard Bach*)


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

A választani tudás az igazi tudás. A jó ember ritkán téved.”(*Tatiosz*)


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

“A jó tanító nem saját tudásának gyümölcseit osztja meg a tanítványaival, hanem megmutatja nekik, hogyan arassák le saját gondolataik gyümölcseit.”
(*Kahlil Gibran*)


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

“Nem az a mester, aki megtanít valamire, hanem aki megihleti a tanítványt, hogy legjobb tudását latba vetve fölfedezze azt, amit már addig is tudott.”
(*Paulo Coelho*)


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

“Ha csak az ismert dolgok érdekelnének, lakatosnak mentem volna.”
(*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

“Nem vagyok különösebben tehetséges. Csupán szenvedélyesen kíváncsi.”
(*Albert Einstein)*


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

“Oszd meg a tudásodat másokkal: ez az egyik módja annak, hogy halhatatlan légy.” (*Dalai Láma*)


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

“Egy olyan ember, aki nem olvas könyveket, semmivel sem különb annál, mint aki nem tudja elolvasni őket.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

“Kreativitás = 10% tehetség és 90% elszántság.” (*Thomas Alva Edison*)


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

“A különbség a között, amit megteszünk és amire képesek lennénk, megváltoztathatná a világot.” (*Mahatma Gandhi*)


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

“Jól kérdezni annyi, mint sokat tudni.” (*arab közmondás*)


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

“Tanítani sokkal könnyebb, mint nevelni: ahhoz csak tudni kell valamit, ehhez viszont lenni kell valakinek.”


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

“A sikerhez semmire sincs szükséged ezen a világon, csak tudatlanságra és magabiztosságra.” (*Mark Twain*)


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

“A tudomány vallás nélkül sánta. A vallás tudomány nélkül vak.”
(*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

“A képzelőerő fontosabb, mint a tudás.” (*Albert Einstein*)


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

“Ha kideríted, mit hajlandó feláldozni valaki azért, hogy teljesüljön a legfontosabb vágya, mindent megtudtál róla.” (*C. Houghton*)


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

“Az erőfeszítés csak akkor nyeri el méltó jutalmát, ha ez ember semmiképp sem adja fel.” (*Napoleon Hill*)


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

“A jóság az egyetlen befektetés, amely mindig kifizetődik.” (*Henry David Thoreau*)


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

“Vigyük végbe saját jótetteinket, ne várjunk rá, hogy mások tegyék meg helyettünk. A legkisebb jótett is elnyeri jutalmát.” (*Tatiosz*)


----------



## amaranta (2012 November 26)

Remélem tetszettek az idézetek! Köszi, hogy elolvastad!


----------



## hegmoni76 (2012 November 27)

Sziasztok!
Remélem ezen az oldalon mindent megtalálok majd amit keresek!
Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok!
Elkezdem gyűjtögetni az értelmes hozzászólásokat!


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

Nagyon jók voltak.


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

Hali! Csatlakozom Hozzád, én is gyűjtésben vagyok.


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

Jó ötlet ez az idézetküldés, én is belevágok.


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"A gyerekek csakugyan olyanok, akikre nyugodt szívvel rá lehet hagyni ezt a szép világot."
Szabó Magda


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"Onnan tudjuk, hogy a gyerek kezd felnőni, hogy elkezd olyanokat kérdezni, amikre van válasz."

Mérő László


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"Karácsonykor könnyű szeretni, de mi van azzal a sok hétfő reggellel?"

Parti Nagy Lajos


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"Imádom a karácsonyi ünnepeket! Talán érzelgős vagyok... de ilyenkor a kapzsiság úgy elönti a szívemet."

Jim Davis


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"Tudod, karácsonykor az ember mindig hisz egy kissé a csodában, nemcsak te és én, hanem az egész világ, az emberiség, amint mondják, hiszen ezért van az ünnep, mert nem lehet a csoda nélkül élni."
Márai Sándor


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"A karácsony a gyermekeké. Mi, felnőttek az újévet ünnepeljük."
Agatha Christie


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"A csomagolópapír ropogásától karácsonyi hangulat kerített hatalmába. Szinte éreztem a fenyőfa jellegzetes, szúrós illatát."

Levy L. Smith


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"Az ünneplés csak annak jelent valamit, aki részt vesz benne."
Hans Georg Adamer


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"Soha ne aggódj a karácsonyfád mérete miatt! A gyermekeid szemében legalább 10 méteresnek tűnnek."

Larry Wilde


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"Ne feledd, ha a karácsony hiányzik a szívedből, akkor a fa alatt sem találsz rá!"

Charlotte Carpenter


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"Álmodik a fenyőfácska
odakinn az erdőn.
Ragyogó lesz a ruhája,
ha az ünnep eljön."

Fésűs Éva


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"Csingilingi, szól a csengő, 
gyertek, fiúk, lányok! 
Föl van gyújtva, meg van rakva 
A karácsonyfátok."

Benedek Elek


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"Ahány csengő: csendüljön, 
ahány gyerek: örüljön, 
ahány gyertya: mind égjen, 
karácsonyi szépségben."

Csanádi Imre


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"Cinke szeméről 
foszlik az álom; 
csenget a csengő: 
itt a karácsony!"

Sarkady Sándor


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"A karácsony akkor szép, 
hogyha fehér hóba lép, 
nem is sárba, latyakba... 
Ropog a hó alatta."

Csanádi Imre


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"Az ember sosem tudja, mi is az a karácsony, amíg egy idegen országban el nem veszíti."

Ernest Hemingway


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"Miért van az, hogy minél drágább egy játék, annál valószínűbb, hogy a gyerek a dobozával akar inkább játszani?"

Gene Perret


----------



## wagonres (2012 November 28)

"Arra gondoltam, nem veszek többé haldokló kis fenyőfát még hátralevő karácsonyaimra, csak egy ágat, hiszen amiért veszem a kis fákat s a kis gyertyákat, az emlékezés és a szeretet lángja nem bennük, hanem énbennem, magamban van."

Fekete István


----------



## czko (2012 November 28)

Hali!
Köszönet Mindenkinek a fórumért, hozzászólásokért, feltöltésekért!
Remélem, én is tudok kicsit hasznos is lenni


----------



## czko (2012 November 28)

Nem mindet olvastam el, de amit elolvastam, az érdekes volt, de azért nem mind tetszett.


----------



## czko (2012 November 28)

Mi az a részletes válasz?


----------



## czko (2012 November 28)

Biztos ez is benne van vmi faq-ben, de így egyszerűbb..


----------



## czko (2012 November 28)

Különben a felhasználók hány százaléka él Kanadában?


----------



## czko (2012 November 28)

Na pl ez nem teljesen igaz, mert a tanításhoz sem csak tudni kell valamit, de az kétségtelen, hogy a nevelés messze keményebb dió...


----------



## czko (2012 November 29)

Kár, hogy nem léptem be erre az oldalra, amíg még tanítottam, jól jöttek volna a felmérők.


----------



## czko (2012 November 29)

Hogyan lehet profilképet csinálni???


----------



## czko (2012 November 29)

Miért nem válaszol nekem senki?


----------



## czko (2012 November 29)

Najó, most nekem kell válaszolnom egy baba sírására egy gyors tisztábatétellel...


----------



## Marna (2012 November 29)

"Az ajándék értékét soha nem annak forintértéke szabja meg."


Antal Imre


----------



## czko (2012 November 29)

"Ne várj nagy dolgot életedbe,
Kis hópelyhek az örömök,
Szitáló, halk szirom-csodák.
Rajtuk át Isten szól: jövök."

Reményik Sándor


----------



## czko (2012 November 30)

[h=3]Móra Ferenc: A cinege cipője[/h] 
Vége van a nyárnak,
hűvös szelek járnak,
nagy bánata van a
cinegemadárnak.

Szeretne elmenni,
ő is útra kelni.
De cipőt az árva
sehol se tud venni.
Kapkod fűhöz-fához,
szalad a vargához,
fűzfahegyen lakó
Varjú Varga Pálhoz.

Azt mondja a varga,
nem ér ő most arra,
mert ő most a csizmát
nagyuraknak varrja.

Darunak, gólyának,
a bölömbikának,
kár, kár, kár, nem ilyen
akárki fiának!

Daru is, gólya is,
a bölömbika is,
útra kelt azóta
a búbos banka is.

Csak a cinegének
szomorú az ének:
nincsen cipőcskéje
máig se szegénynek.

Keresi-kutatja,
repül gallyrul gallyra:
„Kis cipőt, kis cipőt!" -
egyre csak azt hajtja.


----------



## czko (2012 November 30)

Adventre készülődve egy újabb idézet:

"Sötét lelkemen sötét ablakok, 
táruljatok, örömre nyíljatok! 
Ne legyen egy se zord, ne egy se zárva. 
Ragyogjon mind a Messiásra várva! 
Sötét ádventi ház, sokablakos! 
Minden este nyíljék egy ablakod!"

Túrmezei Erzsébet: Adventi ház


----------



## czko (2012 November 30)

Vicces, hogy mindenki karácsonyi idézeteket ír.


----------



## czko (2012 November 30)

Najó, nem vicces, hanem aranyos, kedves, szép...


----------



## czko (2012 November 30)

És persze érthető, hiszen holnapután advent első vasárnapja.


----------



## czko (2012 November 30)

Amúgy meg én is azt írtam.


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

1


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

2


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

3


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

4


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

5


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

6


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

7


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

8


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

9


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

10


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

11


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

12


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

13


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

14


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

15


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

16


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

17


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

18


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

19


----------



## óvónéni74 (2012 November 30)

20


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

_"Mindannyian többre vágyunk, mert többre születtünk. 
S ahogy növekszünk, új és új életkörbe lépünk. 
A magasabbért mindig ott kell hagyni az alacsonyabbat. 
Magasabb az, ami szellemibb. 
Ahol szabadabb vagyok - ahol valódibb a szeretet. 
Magasabb az, ahol sorsomhoz hűséges maradhatok. 
Ahol azt élhetem, aki valóban vagyok! 
Ahol ezt nem tehetem meg, azokhoz én nem tartozom!" 
_*/Müller Péter/*


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

Márai Sándor 
Az igazi 

"Egy napon felébredtem és észrevettem, hogy hiányzik. Ez a legnyomorultabb érzés. Mikor hiányzik valaki. Körülnézel, nem érted. Kinyújtod a kezed, egy pohár vizet keresel tétova mozdulattal, egy könyvet. Minden a helyén van az életedben, a tárgyak, a személyek, a megszokott idöbeosztás, a világhoz való viszonyod nem változott. Csak éppen hiányzik valami…"


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

"Az ember mindig látja minden kellemetlenségét jelen helyzetének, de semmit sem lát azokból, amelyek abban a helyzetben várnak rá, ami után vágyakozik." 
Stendhal


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

"Vannak pillanatok, amikor az élet bizonyos embereket elválaszt egymástól, csak azért, hogy mindketten megértsék, milyen sokat jelentenek egymásnak." 
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

"Nem tudtam a szememnek parancsolni. Néztem őt, néztem, és örömöm telt abban, hogy nézhetem, fájdalmas nagy örömöm. Úgy voltam vele, mint a szomjan haló ember, aki végre kutat talál, s bár tudja, hogy a kút vize mérgezett, mégis nagy kortyokkal iszik belőle." 
Charlotte Bronte


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

Te olyan furcsa kártyás vagy... valaki, aki kártya helyett szenvedélyekkel és emberekkel játszik. Én voltam az egyik dáma a játszmában. Aztán felálltál, és odább mentél... miért? Mert meguntad. Csak elmentél, mert meguntad. 
Márai Sándor


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

“Az ember egy napon rádöbben arra, 
hogy az életben igazán semmi sem fontos. 
Sem pénz, sem hatalom, sem előrejutás, 
csak az, hogy valaki szeresse őt igazán.” 
(Goethe)


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

Azt akarom, hogy az arcomba essen az eső, s hogy rámosolyoghassak minden férfira, aki tetszik, és el akarom fogadni az összes kávét, amire meghívnak. Meg kell csókolnom az anyámat, meg kell mondanom neki, hogy szeretem, ki akarom sírni magam az ölében - hogy végre ne szégyelljem kimutatni az érzelmeimet, amelyek mindig is léteztek, bár magamnak sem mertem bevallani ... 
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

Akkor a legelviselhetetlenebb valaki hiánya, mikor melletted ül és tudod, hogy sosem lehet a tiéd. 
/Gabriel García Márquez/


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

Vannak pillanatok, amikor az élet bizonyos embereket elválaszt egymástól, csak azért, hogy mindketten megértsék, milyen sokat jelentenek egymásnak. 
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

" És itt fogok ülni melletted, amíg itt vagy a folyónál. És ha lefekszel, a házad előtt fogok aludni. És ha elutazol messzire, oda is utánad megyek. Egészen addig követlek, amíg te magad el nem küldesz. Akkor elmegyek. De akkor is szeretni foglak életem végéig." 
Paulo Coelho


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

"Igazán attól fáj az ütés, kitől simogatást várnál, s nem adhatod vissza, mert rögtön belehalnál. " 
Radnóti Miklós


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

Aki szeretetben él, nem büszke, nem akar másokon uralkodni, nem halljátok soha, hogy hibáztatna, vagy gúnyolna másokat. Nem kutat mások szándékai felől, nem hiszi azt, hogy ő jobban cselekszik, mint mások, és soha nem tartja többre magát embertársainál. Aki szeret, az amennyire csak lehet, elkerüli, hogy fájdalmat okozzon.” 
(V.Szt.János)


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

Egyetlen dolog szünteti meg a másik hiányának fájdalmát: ha nem szeretjük tovább. Amikor azt mondjuk, hogy az idő gyógyít, erre gondolunk. A felejtésre. Ez azonban, ha valóban szeretünk, nem lehetséges. A szeretet hiányát csak egyetlen dolog gyógyítja: ha újra találkozunk azzal, akit szeretünk. Semmi más. Jövőre, húsz év múlva, egy másik életben. Mindegy. A hiány mindaddig él, amíg nem látjuk újra. Nem az emléke, a hiánya él bennünk! 
Müller Péter


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

B.Radó Lili - _VERSEK _ 

Nekem vér és könny, izom és ideg, 
nektek csupán szó: izzó vagy hideg. 

Nekem egy villanás velőmön keresztül, 
nektek röpke ötlet: pillátok se rezdül. 

Nekem elérhetetlen vágy, mely elveszít, 
tinektek könnyű sóhaj és jól esik. 

Nekem vak szenvedélyek, kegyetlen várurak, 
tinektek téli estén elfutó hangulat. 

Ha vér, ha vágy, ha vád, ha könnyes szó, vagy nyersebb: 
nekem az életem. Mindenki másnak: versek.


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

"Mi az mi emberré teszi az embert? - egy barátom kérdezte egykor - talán a származása, hogy hova születik? - én nem hinném. 
A döntései teszik emberré, nem az számít, hogyan kezdi az életet, hanem az, milyen befejezést választ!"


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

Juhász Gyula 

Első Szerelem 

"Egész szerelmem annyi volt csak: 
Hogy láttalak,szemedbe néztem, 
Egy mosolygásod volt csak minden, 
De nekem elég volt egészen. 

És én úgy őrzöm e mosolygást, 
Miként a napsugárt a tenger, 
Elrejtve mélyen,szomorúan, 
És-végtelen nagy szerelemmel."


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

A múlt nem fontos 
egyesek szerint... 
De szerintem az élet 
legfontosabb része ez, 
mivel ebben van minden; 
minden amit átéltél, 
ami miatt boldog vagy, 
és minden szomorúság 
amiből tanulni 
tudsz! 
/Losvig Sara/


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

Sokszor tűnődtem: vajon meddig remél az ember? Most már tudom: az utolsó pillanatig. 
Örkény István


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

"Messze a napsütésben vannak a legnagyobb céljaim. Talán sosem érem el őket, de felnézhetek, láthatom a szépségüket, hihetek bennük és megpróbálhatom követni őket, amerre vezetnek." /Louisa May Alcott/


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

"Én csak arról beszélhetek, amit tudok. - És azt az egyet tudom, hogy amikor verset írok, nem költészetet akarok csinálni, hanem meg akarok szabadulni attól, ami szorongat. Engem csak ez érdekel. Az életem." /József Attila/


----------



## Veronika04 (2012 November 30)

Hamvas Béla 

"A boldogságot csak az bírja el, aki elosztja. 
A fény csak abban válik áldássá, aki másnak is ad belőle. 
Most eredj és élj, mert a világ a tiéd."


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Az akarok lenni, ami akkor voltam, amikor az akartam lenni, ami most vagyok.


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Már a jövő sem a régi.


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Meghalni nem is olyan rossz, de másnap szörnyen érzed magad.


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Magányos így a nyeregben, mióta meghalt a ló.


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Naná, hogy normális vagyok! A hangok is megmondták.


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Skizofréniával sosem vagy egyedül.


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Hogy hívják a láb nélküli bárányt?
Felhő.


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Ha nyakig benne vagyunk, ne nyissuk ki a szánkat.


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Istenem, adj türelmet! De azonnal!


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Kerüld a másnaposságot! Maradj részeg!


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Bármi, amiben egy csepp élvezet van az: erkölcstelen, vagy törvénytelen, vagy hizlal.


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Vajon van-e élet a halál előtt?


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Csak egyszer vagyunk fiatalok. Utána más mentséget kell találnunk.


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

A pénz minden gonoszság gyökere, és az embernek szüksége van gyökerekre.


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Addig nem vagy részeg, amíg kapaszkodás nélkül tudsz feküdni a padlón.


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Mértéktartóan iszok. Mérték a vödör, tartó az asztal.


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Az a baj a világgal, hogy a hülyék mindenben holtbiztosak, az okosok meg tele vannak kételyekkel.


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

A rend az átlagemberek sajátja ... A zsenik átlátják a káoszt.


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Lehet, hogy a mennyország jó hely, de a pokolban több az ismerős.


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Olyan határozatlan vagyok ... vagy mégse?


----------



## _Kata_ (2012 December 1)

Szabad ember szabad országban szabad akaratából azt csinál, amit szabad.


----------



## nikolit22 (2012 December 1)

Sziasztok! Ma ajánlotta ezt az oldalt az egyik ismerősöm. Amit láttam belőle az nagyon tetszik.


----------



## nikolit22 (2012 December 1)

Meg amit tud!


----------



## pysti25 (2012 December 1)

Nagyon Király az oldal


----------



## pysti25 (2012 December 1)

Sziasztok. cserélnék gw8 stílusokat


----------



## pysti25 (2012 December 1)

Nagyon sok gw8 stílusom van folyamatosan töltöm fel.


----------



## pysti25 (2012 December 1)

Hello


----------



## pysti25 (2012 December 1)

Sziasztok


----------



## pysti25 (2012 December 1)

Hy


----------



## pysti25 (2012 December 1)

Keresek roland gw8 stílusokat.


----------



## pysti25 (2012 December 1)

Cserélek roland stílusokat


----------



## pysti25 (2012 December 1)

hello.

Szia. Szerintem a gw8-tól.

Sziasztok

Nekem van holnap fölteszem

Szia. emc style works xt universal


----------



## pysti25 (2012 December 1)

Szia. küldök egy csárdás csokrot priviben


----------



## pysti25 (2012 December 1)

Sziasztok hol kell feltölteni style-okat.
Előre is köszi.


----------



## m118 (2012 December 3)

Mindenkinek nagyon szép napot,áradjon felénk a fény és a szeretet!kiss


----------



## m118 (2012 December 3)

napi idézet:"Nézz hosszan egy gyermekarcba,látni fogod:látni fogod ha van sors,hát hamar elkezdődik."


----------



## gmeli74 (2012 December 3)

"Az emberek dalokat írnak arról, hogy "énekelnek az esőben", de a valóságban, amikor bőrig áznak, akkor csak siránkoznak." - pedig én szeretem az esőt


----------



## gmeli74 (2012 December 3)

"Csak légy becsületes önmagaddal. Ismerd fel, mit érzel a dolgokkal kapcsolatban. Figyeld meg magadat. Nincsen semmi kivetnivaló a kínos érzésekben, csak ne tagadd és ne titkold el őket. Így tanuljuk meg, hogy az emberek mások, és a maga módján mindenkinek igaza lehet. Ha nem vagy képes tiszteletben tartani önnön érzéseidet, nem tarthatod tiszteletben másokét sem. A világmindenség törvényének értelmében senki sem hatolhat be az elmédbe, és nem olvashat benne, ha te nem engeded. Ez a nyíltság művészete."


----------



## gmeli74 (2012 December 3)

Egy kutyának nem kell se luxusautó, se hatalmas ház, se drága ruhák. Beéri egy útszélen talált bottal. Lehetsz gazdag vagy szegény, buta vagy okos, agyafúrt vagy tökkelütött, a kutyádnak mindegy. Ő csak szeretetet kér és ad. Hány emberről mondhatod ezt el? Hány ember szeret feltétlen és olthatatlan szeretettel? Hány ember mellett érzed, hogy ami te vagy, az különleges?


----------



## fecoboy77 (2012 December 3)

Egy kis humor! -Mi az anyós sósavban? 
-Oldódnak a problémák.


----------



## Crossbow (2012 December 4)

"Egy homokszemben lásd meg a világot, egy vadvirágban a fénylő eget, egy órában az örökkévalóságot, s tartsd a tenyeredben a végtelent!"


----------



## m118 (2012 December 4)

Jó reggelt,Áldás legyen rajtunk!


----------



## m118 (2012 December 4)

mai önbizalmat növelő mantra:szeretem magam.


----------



## piros55 (2012 December 4)

*Kellemes napot Mindenkinek !*


----------



## Julis_82 (2012 December 4)

Mit jelent az, hogy "hello"? (...)
- Én mindig úgy véltem, azt jelenti, hogy "hello". 
- Pedig nem azt jelenti (...). Azt jelenti, hogy "Ne beszéljünk semmi fontosról". Azt jelenti, hogy "Mosolygok, de nem figyelek, úgyhogy menj el".

/Kurt Vonnegut/


----------



## kiara_vm (2012 December 4)

Végre felénk is havazik!  Remélem fehér karácsonyunk lesz!


----------



## kiara_vm (2012 December 4)

"When you read a great book, you don't escape from life, you plunge deeper into it." (Gulian Barnes)


----------



## kiara_vm (2012 December 4)

"The pleasure of reading is doubled when one lives with another who shares the same books" (Katherine Mansfield)


----------



## Crossbow (2012 December 5)

"A rendszergazda szilánkos melankóliája súlyos kárt okoz."


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 5)

Sziasztok!
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## csuzy (2012 December 5)

Kedves Vilmák!
Sok az égen a közös dolog: a Nap, a Hold és a Csillagok.
Ma mégis mind Nektek ragyog, hiszen ma van a Névnapotok!


----------



## Rebuss (2012 December 5)

nem esik a hó


----------



## ocsiboy (2012 December 5)

majd hétvégén esik


----------



## Crossbow (2012 December 6)

"A pásztor békés lelke bonyolult fordulatokkal lep meg."


----------



## rahzel88 (2012 December 6)

Köd van


----------



## rolinek68 (2012 December 6)

Lassan meg vagyok a 20 hozzászólással...


----------



## rolinek68 (2012 December 6)

Itt a felvidéken havazik rendesen.


----------



## rolinek68 (2012 December 6)

Es ebben a pillanatban meg lett a 20...


----------



## Veraanyu (2012 December 6)

Üdv Mindenkinek!
Ma regisztráltam és jó, hogy létrejött ez az oldal
Talán gyorsabban átlátom a rendszert:
Sziasztok!


----------



## Veraanyu (2012 December 6)

Hasznos az állandó tagsághoz ez az üzenet-oldal


----------



## Veraanyu (2012 December 6)

Kaptatok már valamit a "Mikulástól"


----------



## kiem (2012 December 6)

Sziasztok!

Biztosan bennem van a hiba, de én sehol sem találkoztam azzal a kitétellel, hogy ha néhány hétig nem vagyok fent az oldalon, elszáll az ÖSSZES hozzászólásom és kezdhetem elölről a 20 hsz gyűjtögetését...


----------



## kiem (2012 December 6)

Szóval most gyűjtögetek, újra és újra...


----------



## Isti861 (2012 December 6)

Nagyon jó stílusok


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

One two buckle my shoe...


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

One two buckle my shoe


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

Three, four, knock at the door


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

Five, six, pick up sticks


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

Seven, eight, lay them straight


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

Nine, ten, a big fat hen


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

Eleven, twelve, dig and delve


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

Thirteen, fourteen, maids a-courting


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

Fifteen, sixteen, maids in the kitchen


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

Seventeen, eighteen, maids in waiting


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

Nineteen, twenty, my plate's empty


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

One, two, three, four, five.


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

Once I caught a fish alive,


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

Six, seven, eight, nine ,ten,


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

Then I let it go again.


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

Why did you let it go?


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

Because it bit my finger so.


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

Which finger did it bite?


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

This little finger on the right.


----------



## Meebspam (2012 December 6)

20


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

Üdv


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

Mindenkinek


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

Boldog


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

Mikulást


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

Kívánok!


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

Isten


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

Éltesse


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

A


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

Miklósokat!


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

Itt


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

Nálunk


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

Kevés


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

A hó


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

Gondolom


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

Kanadában


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

Nincs


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

Belőle


----------



## Vizsla72 (2012 December 6)

Hiány


----------



## loky1970 (2012 December 6)

Kösz


----------



## loky1970 (2012 December 6)

megprobálom


----------



## moncsoska87 (2012 December 7)

Vicces amiket írtok!


----------



## moncsoska87 (2012 December 7)

Én már nagyon várom a Karácsonyt!


----------



## moncsoska87 (2012 December 7)

Egy olyan párnát szeretnék csinálni egyik szerettemnek amin egy cica lesz illetve egy mókus.


----------



## moncsoska87 (2012 December 7)

Itt pedig találtam mintát rá


----------



## moncsoska87 (2012 December 7)

Ti hogy álltok a Karácsonnyal?


----------



## moncsoska87 (2012 December 7)

A hétvégére havazás várható....lehet hóembert készíteni


----------



## m118 (2012 December 7)

Ma ilyen a hangulatom:12:, nagyon hiányzik valaki.


----------



## m118 (2012 December 7)

Mit is tehetnék így várok.


----------



## m118 (2012 December 7)

Kívánok Neki sok minden jót.


----------



## Csentecsa (2012 December 7)

Köszönöm Melitta! 
Csentecsa


----------



## Csentecsa (2012 December 7)

Kedves Melitta!
Békés, szép adventi készülődést!
Csentecsa


----------



## Csentecsa (2012 December 7)

Kívánok egy szebb holnapot!
Csentecsa


----------



## szagabi82 (2012 December 8)

Túl vagyunk a Mikuláson,most már lehet gyúrni a karácsonyra!


----------



## szagabi82 (2012 December 8)

Miért pont 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## szagabi82 (2012 December 8)

Azt se tudom,hogy mennyinél járok!!


----------



## szagabi82 (2012 December 8)

Már látom!


----------



## szagabi82 (2012 December 8)

Köszönet Melittának,amiért elindította ezt a fórumot!
A 20 hozzászólást itt könnyen össze lehet gyűjteni. Már ez is 1.


----------



## hullu (2012 December 8)

pont ezt kerestem, köszi


----------



## hullu (2012 December 8)

21-nél jársz.


----------



## hullu (2012 December 8)

Mert az se nem sok se nem kevés. Szerintem is 20 az optimális szám.
Volna egy kérdésem, el tud veszni a 20 hozzászólás, vagy évente 20-nak kell lennie?


----------



## hullu (2012 December 8)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## spáni (2012 December 8)

mIÉRT KELL A HÚSZ HOZZÁSZÓLÁS ?


----------



## andibandi47 (2012 December 8)

kipróbálom


----------



## andibandi47 (2012 December 8)

kiváncsi vagyok a tartalmakra


----------



## andibandi47 (2012 December 8)

nem létezik


----------



## andibandi47 (2012 December 8)

helyes


----------



## andibandi47 (2012 December 8)

ki sokat markol keveset fog


----------



## andibandi47 (2012 December 8)

agrec


----------



## andibandi47 (2012 December 8)

ztrecd


----------



## andibandi47 (2012 December 8)

asdfg


----------



## andibandi47 (2012 December 8)

már csak10


----------



## andibandi47 (2012 December 8)

hasznosítani fogom


----------



## andibandi47 (2012 December 8)

jö ötlet


----------



## andibandi47 (2012 December 8)

resdfg


----------



## andibandi47 (2012 December 8)

dfghj


----------



## andibandi47 (2012 December 8)

már csak 4


----------



## andibandi47 (2012 December 8)

nem most 4


----------



## m118 (2012 December 8)

jó lenne0111


----------



## m118 (2012 December 8)

z:77:


----------



## m118 (2012 December 8)

nagyon de nagyon


----------



## m118 (2012 December 8)

mi van


----------



## m118 (2012 December 8)

kissszia puszi


----------



## pamidor (2012 December 8)

Köszönöm


----------



## _CanadaHun_ (2012 December 9)

Sziasztok


----------



## _CanadaHun_ (2012 December 9)

Fura ez a 20-as szabály, de nincs mit tenni, ez van.


----------



## _CanadaHun_ (2012 December 9)

Hatodik


----------



## _CanadaHun_ (2012 December 9)

Tizenegyedik


----------



## _CanadaHun_ (2012 December 9)

Tizenötödik


----------



## _CanadaHun_ (2012 December 9)

Tizenkilencedik


----------



## kicsikem2013 (2012 December 9)

köszönöm


----------



## bt50 (2012 December 10)

szép napot mindenkinek !


----------



## HannaBatta (2012 December 10)

Már csak egy kell!


----------



## tetenyijezuska (2012 December 11)

Hello


----------



## tetenyijezuska (2012 December 11)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Hilike (2012 December 11)

szép napot


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 11)

Köszönöm, hogy segítséget nyújtasz.


----------



## carotta2011 (2012 December 12)

Sztebb napot mindenkinek!


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

Köszönöm, ezt eddig én sem tudtam.


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

Ez nagyon aranyos.


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

Nagyon szép kép.


----------



## dfku (2012 December 12)

Sziasztok!
Az lenne a kérdésem, hogy miért nem tudom letölteni?
Mielőbbi gyors válasz reményében köszönettel
Kata


----------



## dfku (2012 December 12)

:d


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

További hozzászolasok a 20


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Itt vagyok és küldök hozzászólást


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Na még egyet


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Dolgozom keményen


----------



## dfku (2012 December 12)

?????


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Boldog névnapot kívánok minden Gabriellának!


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Holnap Luca napon kéne valamit faragni


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Hurrá, megvan a 20.


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Komolyan vettem a szabályokat és próbáltam értelemeseket írogatni


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Nem mindig sikerül úgy küldeni a hozzászólást, ahogy eredetileg terveztem


----------



## Szatilla9 (2012 December 12)

Most megyek és kipróbálom, hogy működik így az oldal


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

Boldog névnapot kívánok én is minden Gabriellának!


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

Nem nagyon értem ezt a 20 hozzászólást, hogy miért kell, de a szabály az szabály!


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

Ma semmi sem jött össze, majd talán holnap!


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

Kedvenc elfoglaltságom az olvasás.


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

A köszönet is hozzászólásnak számít?


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

A Pi egy irracionális szám.


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

Az e is egy irracionális szám.


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

Már csak nyolc hozzászólásra van szükség.


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

Próbálok értelmes dolgokat írni, bár szívesebben írok valódi helyzetben, nem csak a levegőbe.


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

Egyik kedvencem, mert megnyugtat:

Istennek kell megfelelni nem az embereknek.


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

Remélem megéri a fáradtságot ez a sok hozzászólás! )


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

Ezen kívül már csak 4 hozzászólás!


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

Visszajöttem!


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

De kedvesek vagytok! Én is köszöntöm mindazokat, akik nekem köszöntek!


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

Ezen kívül már csak egy kell!


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

Tadam!!! Meg van a 20!


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 12)

Hát még sem jön össze, hiába van meg a húsz hozzászólás még mindig nem tudok letölteni!


----------



## szagnes69 (2012 December 13)

Fontos az üzenetek közötti időtartama is?


----------



## carotta2011 (2012 December 13)

SZIASZTOK


----------



## skeissy (2012 December 13)

súgóból tudom, hogy 20 hozzászólás kell hozzá


----------



## skeissy (2012 December 13)

ezt hol tudod megnézni, mennyi hiányzik még?


----------



## skeissy (2012 December 13)

nekem a hozzászólások számlálása nem megy, mennyi van már- honnan lehet tudni


----------



## skeissy (2012 December 13)

talán megvan


----------



## skeissy (2012 December 13)

ha minden igaz


----------



## skeissy (2012 December 13)

már csap 9 kell


----------



## skeissy (2012 December 13)

de, hogy még 20 másodperces időkorlát is van!?


----------



## skeissy (2012 December 13)

jól ki van találva!


----------



## carotta2011 (2012 December 13)

Boldog névnapot a Lucáknak!


----------



## carotta2011 (2012 December 13)

Ma kell elkezdeni a Luca-székét


----------



## carotta2011 (2012 December 13)

És 24-én az éjféli misén arra felállva meg lehet látni az összes boszorkányt


----------



## carotta2011 (2012 December 13)

És ma kell kezdeni a Luca-naptár írását. Milyen lesz 2013 időjárása???,


----------



## carotta2011 (2012 December 13)

A mai alapján január hideg, havas lesz...


----------



## carotta2011 (2012 December 13)

És vége lesz a világnak 2012.12.21-én???


----------



## Takacse (2012 December 13)

Üdv Mindenkinek a Canadahun oldalon!


----------



## Takacse (2012 December 13)

Nem lesz vége a világnak!


----------



## Ani0 (2012 December 13)

thanx


----------



## Meg Bennet (2012 December 14)

Legalábbis reméljük.


----------



## Mandína (2012 December 14)

Szia!


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

én is


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

15


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

16


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

én is gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

:d


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

:idea:


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

beköszönök


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

minden jó lesz


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

alakul


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

még valami


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

13


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

16\\m/


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

17


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

18


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

19


----------



## MelindaPetra (2012 December 14)

20:!:


----------



## Vibo93 (2012 December 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

Én is gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)




----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

...


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

5


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

6


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

7


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

8


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

9


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

50%


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

11


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

12


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

13


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

14


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

75%


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

16


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

17


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

18


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

20-1


----------



## Menla (2012 December 14)

tadám 20


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

Hahó!


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

*Halihó*


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

Hellóbelló!


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

Jó ez a fórum.. tetszik határozottan..


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

De hova lettek a korábbi hozzászólásaim?


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

Na sebaj, most pótlom..


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

​Hogy vagytok?


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

Én jól...


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

Ez egy nagyon jó kis fórum!


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

Jó a csapat!


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

Nagyon is jó!


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

Jól érzem magam itt...


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

Mit is mondhatnék..


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

sunshine.. one more drink...Lacikám?


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

Itt mindig süt a nap


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

Hamarosan itt a Karácsony..


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

Minden fórumozónak Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

töltsetek minél több időt a szeretteitekkel!


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

Nem a tárgyi ajándék a fontos...


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

csakis az, hogy lélekben együtt vagyunk.


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

Nyg


----------



## bedocsimi (2012 December 15)

Áldott, békés ünnepeket!


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

4. osztályos környezet felmérőt szeretnék.


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

20-at szeretnék


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

Szabadságon vagyok


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

Szép napot!


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

Remélem a kézis csajok bejutnak a döntőbe!


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

5


----------



## Bandikaaaa (2012 December 15)

Hajrá Görbe!


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

6


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

7


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

7


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

8


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

9


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

10


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

11


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

12


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

13


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

14


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

15:razz:


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

16


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

17


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

18 :d


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

19


----------



## Nyg (2012 December 15)

*20 vééééééééééééégre, köszönöm!!!*


----------



## sanacorp (2012 December 16)

Szép napot!


----------



## sanacorp (2012 December 16)




----------



## Z.Dóri (2012 December 16)

Elképesztő ez az oldal! Ahányszor nagyon nem találok valamit, valahogy mindig a végén ide dob a net, mert itt megvan...


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Próbálkozom.


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Nem sikerül először.


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)




----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Boldog Karácsonyt!


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Várakozással teli időszak.


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Esik a hó!


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Minden hófehér...


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Lehet szánkózni...


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Hóembert építeni...


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Hógolyózni is...


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Hideg van kint.


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Érdekes dolgokat találtam az oldalon.


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Szeretnék 20-at elérni.


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Nem sok hiányzik.


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Talán 5.


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Már csak 4.


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

3-at még írok.


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Már csak 2


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Visszaszámolok


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Végre megvan.


----------



## andrea71 (2012 December 16)

Hurrá!!!!


----------



## Katharos (2012 December 16)

*Ez mi ???*

Sziasztok, ez jó ötlet, köszi ! Így hirtelen, amikor az ember lánya inkább még csak nézelődik.


----------



## Katharos (2012 December 16)

Az "ez mi?" -t ki akartam törölni az előzőből, de azt nem engedte.


----------



## Katharos (2012 December 16)

Én meg eddig az előző hozzászóló témájára válaszolgattam - azt hiszem.


----------



## Katharos (2012 December 16)

Elnézést, próbálgatom a lehetőségeket...


----------



## Katharos (2012 December 16)

Miért nem lett más színű a betű? És miért írja, hogy elhagyom az oldalt? Megyek más oldalra gyakorolni, mert most csak magamban beszélgetek...:444:


----------



## Katharos (2012 December 16)

Klassz ez az oldal, tetszik !!! Még nem ismerek senkit, de azért mindjárt szétnézek más fórumokon is. 
Nálunk nagy köd van, reggel megyek dolizni, átaludtam a délutánt a nagy "sötétben". Mikor lesz már tavasz???


----------



## Katharos (2012 December 16)

Na végre, sikerült a beállítás, nem értem, az előbb miért nem csinálta. :8:


----------



## Katharos (2012 December 16)

Már csak azt nem értem, miért vált vissza olyan gyorsan az alap beállításra. Hmmm...


----------



## Katharos (2012 December 16)

Megnéztem közben a grimaszokat, azért fura, hogy van egy olyan jel, ami szerintem ellentmond a fórum szabályzatának,
aszerint nem helyes.


----------



## Katharos (2012 December 16)

Végre nem kérdezte meg az üzi elküldésekor, hogy tényleg elhagyom -e az oldalt.


----------



## Katharos (2012 December 16)

Visszajöttem, mesélek... Nem tudom, van -e cicás fórum, most jutott eszembe a dolog, ott szívesen nézelődnék.
Egy hónapja befogadtunk egy cicát, nagyon cuki.  Már ha éppen az akar lenni...\\m/


----------



## Katharos (2012 December 16)

Arról jutott eszembe, hogy most éppen befúrta magát a kedvenc plédem alá.


----------



## Katharos (2012 December 16)

Nagyon gyorsan eltelt ez a hétvége, holnap korán kell kelnem, így ha meg lesz a 20, megyek is dolgomra.
Ja, és nem hagyom el az oldalt. Huhúúú !


----------



## Katharos (2012 December 16)

2


----------



## Katharos (2012 December 16)

1


----------



## Katharos (2012 December 16)

0 !!!

:ugras:


----------



## Katharos (2012 December 16)

Köszi !!!!! kiss


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

1


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

2


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

3


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

4


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

Boldog névnapot minden Lázárnak!


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

Boldog névnapot minden Olimpiának!


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

7


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

8


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

9


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

10


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

11


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

12


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

13


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

14


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

15


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

16


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

17


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

18


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

19


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

20


----------



## Timo99 (2012 December 17)

21,22,23....


----------



## puczi (2012 December 17)

na, akkor lássuk


----------



## puczi (2012 December 17)

15


----------



## puczi (2012 December 17)

16


----------



## puczi (2012 December 17)

17


----------



## puczi (2012 December 17)

18


----------



## CsABi1998 (2012 December 17)

19


----------



## Chuti (2012 December 17)

Szijasztok!
Még új vagyok, de szorgosan gyűjtöm a hozzászólásaimat.


----------



## eva.szakola (2012 December 17)

18


----------



## kukacospok (2012 December 17)

Sziasztok!

Ez mire jó topic? 
Mindenki számolja a 20 hozzászólást?
Vagy van más értelme is?


----------



## gbaresz (2012 December 17)

Kár, hogy még várnom kell, én magam is imádok mindenféle kütyüket gyártani! Állandóan figyelem az új dolgokat, amiből ötleteket meríthetek!


----------



## gbaresz (2012 December 17)

Küzdünk a bűvös 20-asért!


----------



## kukacospok (2012 December 17)

és így nem tiltanak ki, ha csak elszámolsz 20-ig?


----------



## gbaresz (2012 December 17)

Bízom benne, hogy nem!


----------



## user101 (2012 December 17)

Jelen.


----------



## user101 (2012 December 17)

Köszönöm a segítséget.


----------



## user101 (2012 December 17)

Reméljük a legjobbakat.


----------



## user101 (2012 December 17)

Kezdek fáradni.


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 17)

Először azt hittem, hogy csak vicc, hogy ide kell beírni 20x és lehet majd használni a letöltést.


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 18)

Elég sok érdekes dolgot találtam itt, de kell a 20 hozzászólás a letöltésükhöz.


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 18)

azt hiszem most én is elkezdek számolni


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 18)

1


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 18)

7


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 18)

8


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 18)

9


----------



## macsero (2012 December 18)

hogy lehet felt9lteni valamit?


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 18)

10


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 18)

Gondolom ha meglesz a 20 hozzászólás és megkapod 48 órán belül az admintól a jogot.


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 18)

12


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 18)

13


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 18)

14


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 18)

15


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 18)

16


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 18)

17


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 18)

18


----------



## shepwayne (2012 December 18)

Éééés megvan a 20  Azért nemcsak ide írtam


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

Köszönöm ez sokat segít a problémák elkerülésében!


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

Nagyon szép gondolat de egy kicsit szomorú


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

Gondolom nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásod, nem?


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

Alig várom hogy elérjem a 20-at és megnézhessem


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

Segítsetek nekem feltölteni is csak a 20 után lehet?


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

Nagyon örülök hogy itt lehetek


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

Tudjátok, annyi jó ismerősöm tartozok ebbe a nagy családba hogy mindenképp itt szeretnék lenni!


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

Ez az utolsó nagyon édes


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

Megyek én is számolok egy kicsit


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

oké 10 még dolgoznom kell rajta!


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

Hajrá bella!


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

12


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

Egy ismert ember azt mondta hogy az értékünk nem az ami a szekrényben vagy a bankban van hanem az időnk.


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

_Ez így decembe_rben karácsony közeledtével tényleg igaz de máskor is!


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

Nagyon szép!


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

Jó kis oldal!


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

Nagy segítség ez az oldal ,bármely témában!


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

De már nem sok kell!


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

És ez a 19.


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

SZIASZTOK!!
iGEN MEGVAN A 20!!


----------



## bellargento (2012 December 18)

Plusz egy a ráadás


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

[h=1]Bencze Imre: Édes, Ékes Apanyelvünk[/h]​Kezdjük tán a "jó" szóval, tárgy esetben "jót",
ámde "tó"-ból "tavat" lesz, nem pediglen "tót".
Egyes számban "kő" a kő, többes számban "kövek",
nőnek "nők" a többese, helytelen a "növek".
Többesben a tő nem "tők", szabatosan "tövek",
amint hogy a cső nem "csők", magyar földön "csövek".
Anyós kérdé: van két vőm, ezek talán "vövek"?
Azt se' tudom, mi a "cö"? Egyes számú cövek?
Csók - ha adják - százával jő, ez benne a jó;
hogyha netán egy puszit kapsz, annak neve "csó"?


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Bablevesed lehet sós, némely vinkó savas,
nem lehet az utca hós, magyarul csak havas.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Miskolc*on* ám Debrecen*ben*, Győr*ött*, Pécs*ett*, Szeged*en*;
amíg mindezt megtanulod, beleőszülsz, idegen.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Agysebész, ki agyat műt otthon ír egy művet.
Tűt használ a műtéthez, nem pediglen tűvet.
Munka után füvet nyír, véletlen se fűvet.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Vágy fűti a műtősnőt. A műtőt a fűtő.
Nyáron nyír a tüzelő, télen nyárral fűt ő.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Több szélhámost lefüleltek, erre sokan felfüleltek,
kik a népet felültették... mindnyájukat leültették.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Foglár fogán fog-lyuk van, nosza, tömni fogjuk!
Eközben a fogházból megszökhet a foglyuk.
Elröppenhet foglyuk is, hacsak meg nem fogjuk.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Főmérnöknek fáj a feje - vagy talán a fője?
Öt perc múlva jő a neje, s elájul a nője.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Százados a bakák iránt szeretetet tettetett,
reggelenként kávéjukba rút szereket tetetett.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Helyes-kedves helység Bonyhád, hol a konyhád helyiség.
Nemekből vagy igenekből született a nemiség?


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Mekkában egy kába ürge Kába Kőbe lövet,
országának nevében a követ követ követ.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

orcos úr a hivatalnok, beszél hideg 's ridegen,
néha játszik nem sajátján, csak idegen idegen.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Szeginé a terítőjét, szavát részeg Szegi szegi,
asszonyának előbb kedvét, majd pedig a nyakát szegi.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Elvált asszony nyögve nyeli a keserű pirulát:
mit válasszon? A Fiatot, fiát vagy a fiúját?


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Ingyen strandra lányok mentek, előítélettől mentek, 
estefelé arra mentek, én már fuldoklókat mentek.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Eldöntöttem: megnősülök. Fogadok két feleséget.
Megtanultam: két fél alkot és garantál egészséget.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Harminc nyarat megértem,
mint a dinnye megértem,
anyósomat megértem...
én a pénzem megértem.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Hibamentes mentő vagyok.
Szőke Tisza pertján mentem:
díszmagyarom vízbe esett,
díszes mentém menten mentem.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Szövőgyárban kelmét szőnek: fent is lent meg lent is lent.
Kikent kifent késköszörűs lent is fent meg fent is fent.
Ha a kocka újfent fordul fent a lent és lent is fent.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Hajmáskéren pultok körül körözött egy körözött,
hajma lapult kosarában meg egy tasak kőrözött.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Fölvágós a középhátvéd, három csatárt fölvágott,
hát belőle vajon mi lesz: fasírt-é vagy fölvágott?


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Díjbirkózó győzött tussal,
nevét írják vörös tussal,
lezuhanyzott meleg tussal,
prímás várja forró tussal.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Határidőt szabott Áron: árat venne szabott áron.
Átvág Áron hat határon, kitartásod meghat, Áron.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Felment, fölment, tejfel, tejföl; ne is folytasd, barátom:
első lett az ángyom lánya a fölemás korláton.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Földmérő küzd öllel, árral;
árhivatal szökő árral,
ármentő a szökőárral,
suszter inas bökőárral.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Magyarország olyan ország hol a nemes nemtelen,
lábasodnak nincsen lába, aki szemes: szemtelen.
A csinos néha csintalan, szarvatlan a szarvas,
magos lehet magtalan, s farkatlan a farkas.
Daru száll a darujára, s lesz a darus darvas.
Rágcsáló a mérget eszi, engem esz a méreg.
Gerinces, vagy rovar netán a toportyánféreg?


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Egyesben a vakondokok "vakond" avagy "vakondok".
Hasonlóképp helyes lesz a "kanon" meg a "kanonok"?


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Nemileg vagy némileg? - gyakori a gikszer.
"Kedves ege-segedre" - köszönt a svéd mixer.
Arab diák magolja: tevéd, tévéd, téved;
merjél mérni mértékkel, mertek, merték, mértek.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Pisti így szól: kimosta anyukám a kádat!
Viszonzásul kimossa anyukád a kámat?
Óvodások ragoznak: enyém, enyéd, enyé;
nem tudják, hogy helyesen: tiém, tiéd, tié.


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

A magyar nyelv - azt hiszem, meggyőztelek Barátom -
külön-leges-legszebb nyelv kerek e nagy világon!


----------



## Nittike4222 (2012 December 18)

Noh, egy kis magyar nyelvi finomság bemutatkozásképpen  Remélem számotokra is hasznosan töltöttem ki az "időmet"


----------



## Kerti Viola (2012 December 18)

Hasznosan!
Jót szórakoztam rajta, míg olvasgattam!


----------



## Kerti Viola (2012 December 18)

Legalább nekem is gyűlik a 20-hoz


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

3


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

4


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

5


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

6


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

7


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

kiss8


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

9


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

10 - tiszta víz


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

11-12


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

12-13


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

13-14


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

14 - csak nehogy eltévesszem


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

mondom, 14


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

15


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

:d 16


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

17:!::!::!:


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

18


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

19


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

most kezdek belejönni:idea::idea::idea:


----------



## szeluma (2012 December 19)

S végül, egy gondolat - csak azért, ha éppen valaki erre jár:
_"Ó szép magyar nyelv! Aki egyszer téged_
_Ajkára vőn, többé nem dobhat el!_
_Szentség gyanánt, hogy befogadja éked._
_Őrző oltárrá válik a kebel._
_Pajzán, derűs vagy, mint nőink szeme,_
_S erős, szilárd, mint hősök jelleme!_
_Gyöngéd vagy és lágy, mint mennybolti kék,_
_S dörögni úgy tudsz, mint villámos ég!_
_Ábrányi Emil gondolatai a magyar nyelvről._


----------



## gabesz19 (2012 December 20)

sziasztok!


----------



## gabesz19 (2012 December 20)

Hát ha itt ilyen gyorsan össze lehet szedni azt a bizonyos számot.


----------



## gabesz19 (2012 December 20)

akkor én sem akarok kimaradni belőle


----------



## gabesz19 (2012 December 20)

de biztos kitaláltátok már melyik számra is hajtok nagyon...Vagy még nem???


----------



## gabesz19 (2012 December 20)

egy kis segítség a legnagyobb értékű bankjegy jelenleg ez a szám ha még hozzá tesszünk három nullát


----------



## gabesz19 (2012 December 20)

és annál jobb minnél több van ebből a bankjegyből Neked


----------



## gabesz19 (2012 December 20)

remélem valaki ki fogja találni ezt estig ,hogy mire gondoltam...


----------



## gabesz19 (2012 December 20)

ha nem akkor majd estére elárulom mert most mennem kell lassan dolgozni...


----------



## gabesz19 (2012 December 20)

mindenkinek szép napot kívánok és kitartást a munkához...


----------



## gabesz19 (2012 December 20)

még akik dolgoznak mert sokan szabadságon vannak már ilyenkor. akiket picit irigyelek


----------



## gabesz19 (2012 December 20)

jujj nem is néztem hisz lassan el is érem azt a bizonyos számot...
nem is gondoltam volna


----------



## gabesz19 (2012 December 20)

nem is olyan nehéz feladat ez....na léptem..sziasztok


----------



## ateey (2012 December 21)

üdv mindenkinek, nagyon profi kis oldal ez, minden van rajta


----------



## Gyuley (2012 December 22)

Valamiért nem enged be a régi nick nevemmel, na mindegy, újrakezdem


----------



## silerisz (2012 December 22)

nap


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

sziasztok


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

nagyon tetszik ez az oldal, tényleg profi! remélem kijön a 20 hozzászólás!


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

gabesz 19, az a bizonyos szám a 20.


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

ha nem tévedek...


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

Kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

és persze az új évről se feledkezzünk meg!


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

Sikerekben gazdag új esztendőt!


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

Ma van Viktória napja


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

Boldog névnapot minden kedves Viktória nevű "ismerősömnek"!


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

Latin eredetű név, a rómaiaknál a győzelem istenasszonyának a neve.Előfordulása a legújabb statisztikák alapjánAz 1970-es évektől kezdődően egyre népszerűbb, a 90-es években már igen gyakori.Névnapok, azonos napon ünnepelt neveknovember 17. (névnap), december 23. (névnap)JelentéseA jelentése is: győzelem.


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

nem is olyaan nehéz ez, mint gondoltam...


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

először nagyon bepánikoltam!


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

de lassacskán kijön a bűvös szám...


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

a bűvös 20-as.


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

valaki van itt?


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

vagy kihalt itt az élet?


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

még 4 hozzászólás.


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

kedvenc könyvetek?


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

én imádok olvasni.


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

mindegyik könyvet szeretem! :smile:


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

hipp-hipp-hurrá


----------



## catiecat (2012 December 23)

meeeg vaaaan!


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 24)

Sziasztok! Én is kezdem a hozzászólások összeszedését, először is boldog karácsonyt mindenkinek! Hátha van még vki, aki idetéved


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 24)

Túl vagyok 2 karácsonyfa díszítésen is.


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 24)

Remélem most már az ajándékok jönnek...


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 24)

Azt hittem mindegyikről tudok, de lesz meglepi


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 24)

Nehezen fog még 15 összejönni


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 24)

Éppen megy a Grincs.


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 24)

Tavaly is ez volt a műsoron.


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 24)

Meg azelőtt....


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 24)

Meg azelőtt.


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 24)

No, majd máskor folytatom.


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 24)

Most indul a karácsonyi családi látogatás.


----------



## Black_Berry (2012 December 24)

téli égen,
hideg fényben,
reszketnek a csillagok


ám egy csillag,
a legszebbik,
izzó tűzzel felragyog


karácsonyi
éjszakában
sötét égen útra kél


keresi a
boldogságot
Karácsonynak éjjelén


csendes szoba
magányában
fenyő áll a fő helyen


várja már, hogy
körbe állják,
a gyertyái égjenek


fellobban a
sok-sok kis láng,
ágak között árny lebeg


kinn az utcán
havat hord a
morcos téli förgeteg


vándor Csillag,
éji útján
házak fölött meg-meg áll


hiszi még, a
szeretetre,
az egyikben rátalál


múlik az éj,
fogy a remény,
csillag fénye halványúl


éjfélig, ha
nem találja
tüze kihuny s alá hull


ám ahogy a
fenyők ágán
gyertyák fénye fellobog


szeretetet
sugároznak
karácsonyi dallamok


vándor Csillag
ragyogása
újra éled, újra él


rátalál a
boldogságra
Karácsonynak éjjelén


----------



## Black_Berry (2012 December 24)

A karácsony nem csak egy nap, nem lehet csak egy nap, nem múlik a huszonnegyedik óra leteltével. Mert a karácsony egy érzés. A szeretet érzése.


----------



## Black_Berry (2012 December 24)

Karácsony a remény ideje. Ha jól viselkedtél, akkor egy piros ruhás kövér ember betör hozzád és ajándékokat hoz. De a Télapó nem létezik. Az év legcsodálatosabb szaka egy hazugságot ünnepel.


----------



## Black_Berry (2012 December 24)

Nem csak a karácsony adhat neked ajándékot. Nem csak a karácsonyfa alatt lehet csomag. Bármikor, bárhol rátalálhatsz.


----------



## Black_Berry (2012 December 24)

Van egy másik karácsony. Egy másik karácsony, amit nem az év egy meghatározott napján ünnepelünk. Sőt. Valójában azt sem tudjuk, melyik év melyik napján lep meg. Mégis, ugyanúgy várjuk, sőt, még jobban, mint azt a bizonyosat. Mert csodára várunk. A legnagyobbra. Az Élet csodájára.


----------



## Black_Berry (2012 December 24)

Láttam nevetést szörnyű helyeken, 
égi jelenést szétlőtt tereken, 
mennyi zokogást, féltve ölelést, 
ott voltunk Te meg Én. 
Láttam magamat, szívem csatatér. 
Égi seregek harcát lelkemért, 
hangos zokogást, sírva ölelést, 
ott voltunk Te meg Én.


----------



## oszieva (2012 December 24)

Már alig várom, hogy leteljen nekem is a 48 óra és meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás!!!


----------



## oszieva (2012 December 24)

Karácsonykor talán mindenki egy kicsit kreatívabb, így engem is megszállt az alkotási vágy, ehhez keresem kutatom az ötleteket, amiben a családom is segített egy jó kis könyvvel. Köszönöm!!!


----------



## Mandragoria (2012 December 24)

Békés, boldog karácsonyt kívánok az itt lévő tagoknak! 

Üdv mindenkinek! 
Új vagyok még, elkezdtem gyűjteni a hozzászólásokat...


----------



## viktorka94 (2012 December 24)

Szia


----------



## viktorka94 (2012 December 24)

Sziaa


----------



## viktorka94 (2012 December 24)

sziaaa


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 25)

Sok új tag van, mindenki lázasan gyűjtöget...


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 25)

"Az idő illúzió. Az ebédidő kétszeresen."


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 25)

" A legendás kosárlabda edző John Wooden mondta: Nem az a fontos, ki kezdi a játékot, hanem az, hogy ki fejezi be."


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 25)

"G.K. Chesterton szerint a tündérmesék nem arra tanítják a gyerekeket, hogy léteznek sárkányok. A gyerekek ezt már tudják. A mesékből azt tanulják meg, hogy a sárkányokat meg lehet ölni."


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 25)

"A család egy hely, ahol az elmék kapcsolatba léphetnek. Ha ezen elmék szeretik egymást, az otthon egy csodás, virágzó kert lesz, de ha ezen elmék harmóniája felborul, vihar lesz, mely feldúlja a kertet."


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 25)

"A képzelőerő sokkal fontosabb, mint a tudás. A tudás behatárolt, a képzelőerő felöleli az egész világot." (Einstein)


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 25)

"Semmi sem olyan hétköznapi, mint a vágy, hogy ne legyünk azok." (Shakespeare)


----------



## zsofusch (2012 December 25)

"Az élet egy játék. Hát játsszuk! Az élet túl értékes. Ne romboljuk le!" (Teréz anya)


----------



## Toofe 1975 (2012 December 25)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Toofe 1975 (2012 December 25)

Köszönöm! 

köszi! :-

Ez nagyon jó! Köszi!

Köszi


----------



## Toofe 1975 (2012 December 25)

köszi


----------



## Toofe 1975 (2012 December 25)

ez jó!


----------



## Toofe 1975 (2012 December 25)

köszönöm


----------



## Toofe 1975 (2012 December 25)

köszönöm szépen!


----------



## hurrem (2012 December 25)

"Egy jóbarát meghagyja neked a titkaidat. A legjobb barátaid pedig segítenek megtartani azokat." /Lauren Oliver/


----------



## ancsa8601 (2012 December 25)

Áldott, békés Karácsonyt mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Remeke (2012 December 25)

Üdvözlök mindenkit! Remek az oldal! Nem rég ajánlották, minden elismerésem!


----------



## Remeke (2012 December 25)

És Boldog Karácsonyt és B.U.É.K. előre is!


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

1


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

2


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

3


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

4


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

5


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

6


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

7


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

8


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

9


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

10


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

11


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

12


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

13


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

14


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

15


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

16


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

17


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

18


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

19


----------



## Estelle1964 (2012 December 25)

20


----------



## szjgfan (2012 December 26)

21


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

1. köszi


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

2.köszi


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

3. köszi


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

4. köszi

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

5. köszi


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

6.köszi


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

8. köszi


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

9. köszi


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

10. köszi


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

11


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

13


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

13


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

14


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

15


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

16


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


17


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

18


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

19

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## fezox (2012 December 26)

20:d:d:d


----------



## kispók (2012 December 26)

köszönöm a segítséget


----------



## kispók (2012 December 26)

Buék!


----------



## tertak11 (2012 December 26)

Köszönöm!


----------



## tertak11 (2012 December 26)

Köszönöm!


----------



## tertak11 (2012 December 26)

Köszönöm szépen!


----------



## tertak11 (2012 December 26)

Mindenkinek


----------



## tertak11 (2012 December 26)

boldog


----------



## tertak11 (2012 December 26)

2013-at


----------



## tertak11 (2012 December 26)

kívánok


----------



## tertak11 (2012 December 26)

a magam


----------



## tertak11 (2012 December 26)

és családom


----------



## tertak11 (2012 December 26)

nevében!


----------



## tertak11 (2012 December 26)

Köszönöm a


----------



## tertak11 (2012 December 26)

sok


----------



## tertak11 (2012 December 26)

értékes


----------



## tertak11 (2012 December 26)

feltöltést!


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

én sem tudok.


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

talán 20 hozzászólás kell


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

48 óra aktivitás


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

nagyon kell nekem egy kotta, még ma...  nem engedi a RENDSZER)


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

5. Hozzászólásom


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

6.


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

7.


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

8.


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

9.


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

10.


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

11.


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

12.


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

13.


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

14.


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

15.


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

16.


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

17.


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

18.


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

19.


----------



## krupikata (2012 December 27)

20.


----------



## kispók (2012 December 27)

nálunk is, kicsit már uncsi


----------



## kispók (2012 December 27)

még tanulom az oldalt, elég nehéz


----------



## kispók (2012 December 27)

köszi


----------



## kispók (2012 December 27)

köszönöm


----------



## kispók (2012 December 27)

hogy kell innen kilépni?


----------



## kispók (2012 December 27)

mi az a topik?


----------



## kispók (2012 December 27)

1234


----------



## kispók (2012 December 27)

szép


----------



## kispók (2012 December 27)

zenét keresek


----------



## kispók (2012 December 27)

?


----------



## kispók (2012 December 27)

az jó lenne


----------



## kispók (2012 December 27)

nincs túl hideg, jó a levegő


----------



## kispók (2012 December 27)

háj


----------



## kispók (2012 December 27)

ez jó


----------



## kispók (2012 December 27)

szia


----------



## GKissM (2012 December 27)

most elég csak számokat beírni a 20 érvényes hozzászóláshoz?


----------



## GKissM (2012 December 27)

úgy érzem jól el fogok szórakozni


----------



## GKissM (2012 December 27)

ahogy nézem tényleg nem kell eget rengető értelemnek lennie a hozzászólásnak


----------



## GKissM (2012 December 27)

pont az a lényeg, hogy gyűljenek a hozzászólásaim


----------



## GKissM (2012 December 27)

áh kifogyok a monológokból


----------



## GKissM (2012 December 27)

de nem adom fel


----------



## GKissM (2012 December 27)

ismeri a digitalis purpurea növényt?


----------



## GKissM (2012 December 27)

hibás mondat


----------



## GKissM (2012 December 27)

szóval ismeri valaki a digitalis purpurea-t?


----------



## GKissM (2012 December 27)

taraxacum officinale?


----------



## GKissM (2012 December 27)

atropa belladonna?


----------



## GKissM (2012 December 27)

solanum tuberosum?


----------



## GKissM (2012 December 27)

solanum dulcamara?


----------



## GKissM (2012 December 27)

strichnos nux vomica?


----------



## GKissM (2012 December 27)

papaver somniferum?


----------



## GKissM (2012 December 27)

a válaszokat privátban kérem. köszi. 20. hozzászólásom.


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 December 28)

*Köszönet*

Köszönöm.


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 December 28)

*Köszönet*

Remélem,hogy hamarosan tudok letölteni és feltölteni is.Köszönöm nektek!


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 December 28)

Jó ötlet volt ez részedről,hogy segítesz a 20 hozzászólás megszerzésében.Köszönet érte!


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 December 28)

*Buék*

Mindenkinek Békés Boldog Új Esztendőt kívánok!
Sok sikert a 2013-as évre!


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 December 28)

Frappáns a címszó is,hogy "jelenléti ív",nagyon tetszik ,találó!


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 December 28)

*Köszönet*

Köszönet a segítségedért!


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 December 28)

Sokat segítesz,remélem sikerül most már állandó taggá válnom,április óta még nem jött össze!


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 December 28)

*Buék*

Békés Boldog Új íesztendőt kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 December 28)

*javítás*

Már írni sem tudok rendesen!
Tehát mindenkinek BUÉK!

Isten Áldjon mindenkit!


----------



## Edinka11 (2012 December 28)

Most látom már,hogy a név alatt hol írja ki,hogy hány hozzászólásom van!
Ezt sem tudtam eddig.Mindig tanul az ember.


----------



## lakatos zoltan (2012 December 28)

én sem


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

gyűjtöm


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

a


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

20


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

hozzászólást


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

...


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

még


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

van


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

hátra


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

bőven


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

de


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

48


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

órát


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

is


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

ki


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

kell


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

várnom


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

még 4


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

csak 3


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

kettő


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

ha minden igaz, ez a vége


----------



## szallag (2012 December 28)

köszönöm a lehetőséget


----------



## pigicsaj (2012 December 28)

koszi, koszi


----------



## pigicsaj (2012 December 28)




----------



## pigicsaj (2012 December 28)




----------



## pigicsaj (2012 December 28)

...koszi


----------



## pigicsaj (2012 December 28)

B...


----------



## pigicsaj (2012 December 28)

dcfvgbhnjikolplkjhgfdswasedrftgzhujikookijuhzgtfrdeswasdfghjkolkijuhzgtfrdeswaqswdefrtgzhujikolokijuhzgtfrdeswasedrfghjokiuhztreswqasxdcfvgbhnjmkkjuhzgtfrdeswaqwsdfghnjmk,lkjhgtfrdeswedcfvgbhnjmk,mjhgfrdsxdcfvgbhjklkjhgfdsxdfghj


----------



## pigicsaj (2012 December 28)

fdghbfgztu


----------



## Eszter62 (2012 December 28)

jelen


----------



## Ann98 (2012 December 28)

*Mentovics Éva: Újévi köszöntő *

Szeretetben, egészségben
legyen részed egész évben.
Légy szerencsés, vidám, boldog,
felejtsd el a bút, és gondot.
Kezdődjön hát egy új élet:
legyen békés, boldog éved!​


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

2.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

3.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

4.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

5.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

6.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

7.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

8.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

9.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

10.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

11.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

12.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

13.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

14.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

15.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

16.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

17.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

18.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

19.


----------



## szalmamisi (2012 December 29)

20. Kész. Köszönöm!!!!


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

próbálkozom talán jó lesz!


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

még nem jött válasz.


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

kárpátia midi?


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

45+20?


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

455+++++55554


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

de mihez szójak hozzá?


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

köszi Melitta


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

Boldog Új Évet Mindenkinek


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

Valaki üzenjen már nekem is köszi


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

hol tudom megnézni?


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

A jó magyar pálinkának nincsen párja!


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

4+5?


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

esik eső sűrű cseppje


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

*szép betú?*


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

már 16?


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

17


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

18


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

19


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

kigyűlt?


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

sdsdsdsdsds


----------



## zenészbádogos (2012 December 29)

ok


----------



## tervezesek (2012 December 30)

helló


----------



## tervezesek (2012 December 30)

5


----------



## 1méhecske (2012 December 30)




----------



## Grandus (2012 December 30)

Csak gyűjtögetek és gyűjtögetek és gyűjtögetek ...


----------



## rocskai0815 (2012 December 31)

B.U.É.K mindenkinek


----------



## berti820 (2012 December 31)

köszi


----------



## berti820 (2012 December 31)

jo


----------



## berti820 (2012 December 31)

*jo*

jo


----------



## FEmma (2012 December 31)

Boldog új évet!


----------



## berti820 (2012 December 31)

köszi


----------



## berti820 (2012 December 31)

koszi


----------



## berti820 (2012 December 31)

köszi


----------



## berti820 (2012 December 31)

koszi


----------



## berti820 (2012 December 31)

nincs


----------



## berti820 (2012 December 31)

nini


----------



## berti820 (2012 December 31)

koko


----------



## berti820 (2012 December 31)

tyros


----------



## berti820 (2012 December 31)

kokkokokokokoo


----------



## berti820 (2012 December 31)

koszi


----------



## semsenem (2013 Január 1)

Boldog új évet!


----------



## semsenem (2013 Január 1)

1


----------



## semsenem (2013 Január 1)

2


----------



## semsenem (2013 Január 1)

3


----------



## semsenem (2013 Január 1)

4


----------



## semsenem (2013 Január 1)

Mit is jelent az, hogy szakértő? Nos, a szakértő az, aki pénzért, sok mellébeszéléssel megmondja azt, amit az ember amúgy is tud. Olyan, mint a meteorológus.


----------



## semsenem (2013 Január 1)

Tudod, az úriember az a vadállat, aki valameddig bír várni!


----------



## semsenem (2013 Január 1)

Egyél naponta egy almát, és elkerülöd az orvost! Naponta egy fej hagyma, és téged is elkerül mindenki.


----------



## kavehaz (2013 Január 1)

Boldog Új Évet Kívánok! 2013


----------



## piros55 (2013 Január 1)

*boldog új esztendőt kívánok mindenkinek !*


----------



## zsuzsi1. (2013 Január 1)

12345

Jó ez a fejlesztési terv!

Remélem 2nap múlva én is eltudom majd olvasni


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

Buék


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

Megérthetjük egymást, de megfejteni mindenki csak önmagát tudja.


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

"Jéghegyek vagyunk önmagunk óceánjában, egytized rész ami látszik belőlünk, kilenctized lenn van a mélyben." /Ernest Hemingway/


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

"A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi év volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt éveidben." /Abraham Lincoln/


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

*"Ami a lélekben egy egész világ, az kimondva egy kopott, értéktelen jel."
/Müller Péter/*


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

"Soha ne félj kimondani azt, amiről egész lelkeddel tudod, hogy igaz."
/Márai Sándor/


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

Bután nézel, mint lufiárus a nyílzáporban...


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

Meglepődött, mint faltörő kos a fotocellás ajtó előtt.


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

Remeg, mint családi fénykép a traktorablakban.


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

Megbuktam informatikai biztonság és menedzsmentből, de feltörtem a tanulmányi rendszert, és kijavítottam ötösre.


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

Előfordul, hogy rosszul használok latin kifejezéseket, és vica versa.


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

Nincs túl jó fizikumom. Egyszer fel kellett adnom egy sakkjátszmát sérülés miatt.


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

El akartam menni az anonim klausztrofóbiások gyűlésére, de sajnos kiderült, hogy a rendezvény zártkörű.


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

Én mindig felismerem a lehetőséget mikor elsétálok mellette.


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

Szerintem az én őseim nem lemásztak a fáról. Leestek és nem találtak vissza.


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

"Mindenki jó valamire. Ha másra nem, hát elrettentő példának."


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

"Az nem paranoia, ha tényleg el akarnak kapni!"


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

"Az a baj a semmittevéssel, hogy nem tudod, mikor végeztél."


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

"Semmit sem tudok, csak azt, hogy nem tudok semmit. /Szókratész/"


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

"Mindenkinek két oka van arra, hogy valamit megtegyen vagy ne tegyen: egy jól hangzó ok és egy valódi ok."


----------



## lucus999 (2013 Január 1)

"A horoszkópom azt mondta, hogy a sors ujja rám fog mutatni. Sajnos ez a középső ujja volt."


----------



## AKinga (2013 Január 2)

Aranyos ez a mókus!


----------



## AKinga (2013 Január 2)




----------



## AKinga (2013 Január 2)




----------



## AKinga (2013 Január 2)

:34::34:


----------



## AKinga (2013 Január 2)

:34::34:kiss


----------



## AKinga (2013 Január 2)




----------



## AKinga (2013 Január 2)

Köszi, de nem tudok letölteni. Valószínű, hogy 20 hozzászólást el kell érnem.


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


Sziasztok!

Most regisztra
ltam,csak szeretnem megkoszonni hogy itt lehetek!!!


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

hehe ez joooo


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

:d


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

:d :d


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

Boldog Uj Evet Kivanok minden tagnak!!


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

en


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

sziasztok


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

20 hozzaszolas?


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

hat igyekszem gyujteni


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

de sajnos nem egyszeru


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

de szuksegem van ra hogy allando tag lehessek


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

sziasztok


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

itt vagyok


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

probalok allando tagga valni


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

asszem mar csak 6 uzenetre van szuksegem


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

es igerem utana mar nem farasztok senkit az uzeneteimmel


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

es meg 4


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

mar csak 3


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

es meg 2


----------



## csasziannamari (2013 Január 2)

es az utolso!!!!!!


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

"Az élet attól izgalmas, ha új dolgokat teremtünk. Ha folyton a biztonság után kutatunk, az elsorvasztja életerőnket!"(Andrew Matthews)


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

A képzelőerőd mindennek az alapja. Ez az, ami bepillantást enged a jövőbe. (Albert Einstein)


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

Felejtsd el a múltat! Éld a jelent! A jövődet meg alakítsd!


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

Nem az a szabadság, ha mindent megtehetsz, amit akarsz, hanem az, ha nem kell megtenned, amit nem akarsz.


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

Ne menj el a lehetőségek mellett, mert azok talán sosem kínálkoznak még egyszer.


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

Éljünk a felismerés lehetőségével.


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

A siker nem a félénkek jutalma, csak olyanok érdemlik meg, akik útmutatást keresnek, döntést hoznak, majd pedig határozottan cselekednek.


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

Az életben szükségünk van a rossz pillanatokra, hogy értékelni tudjuk a jót.


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

A mosoly világosság a lélek ablakában. Jelzi, hogy a szív otthon van.


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

Az emberi boldogság ritkán a hatalmas vagyonok gyümölcse, sokkal inkább támad napi apró örömökből. (Benjamin Franklin)


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

"Ne állíts fel sehol akadályokat. Légy mindig nyitott folyosó, ne legyenek rajtad sem zárak, sem ajtók, ne legyenek benned zárt kapuk. És akkor lehetséges a szeretet." (OSHO)


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

Ha nem terjesztesz rólam hazugságot, nem terjesztek rólad igazságot!


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

Jó dolog, ha néha minden támaszték kidől alólunk. Ilyenkor láthatjuk, hogy mi kő a talpunk alatt, és mi homok". (Madeleine L'Engle)


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

Ne várj a legjobb alkalomra. Soha nem fog elérkezni.


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

Félreállsz vagy szembeszállsz? Megragadod vagy elszalasztod? Kibírod vagy abbahagyod?


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

"Tedd, amit úgy érzed tenned kell. Arra menj, merre a szíved terel. Hisz időd oly kevés, Légy hát magad ura, míg élsz!" (Axl Rose)


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

Aki másokat ismer, okos. 
Aki magát ismeri, bölcs.
Aki másokat legyőz, erős,
Aki önmagát legyőzi, hős."


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

Lehetetlen megnyerni a versenyt, ha nincs bátorságod odaállni a rajthoz. Lehetetlen bármiben is győznöd, ha nincs bátorságod harcolni. (Rich DeVos)


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

Az aggodalom nem képes megóvni bennünket a holnapi szomorúságtól, de meg tud fosztani minket a mai nap élvezetétől (James Kurtz)


----------



## j3s70m (2013 Január 2)

Amit a cél elérésével kapunk, közel sem olyan fontos, mint amivé válunk, míg azt elérjük. (Zig Ziglar)


----------



## Haniko77 (2013 Január 3)

Külön köszönet a könyvért. Eddig nem ismertem.


----------



## Haniko77 (2013 Január 3)

Nagyon örültem, hogy van ilyen kiadvány is.


----------



## Bezdedi (2013 Január 4)

Bizonyosan hiánypótló műről lehet szó.


----------



## zsuzska 216 (2013 Január 5)

hahó


----------



## zsuzska 216 (2013 Január 5)

van itt vki?


----------



## zsuzska 216 (2013 Január 5)

hahó


----------



## zsuzska 216 (2013 Január 5)

van itt vki?


----------



## zsuzska 216 (2013 Január 5)

1


----------



## zsuzska 216 (2013 Január 5)

köszi


----------



## zsuzska 216 (2013 Január 5)

sziasztok


----------



## zsuzska 216 (2013 Január 5)

jó


----------



## zsuzska 216 (2013 Január 5)

jó


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

1


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

2


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

4


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

5


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

6


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

7


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

8


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

9


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

10


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

11


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

12


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

13


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

14


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

15


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

16


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

17


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

18


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

19


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

20


----------



## lajka75 (2013 Január 6)

21


----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)

3


----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)

:d


----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)




----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)




----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)




----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)




----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)

:d


----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)




----------



## Merand (2013 Január 6)

10


----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)

:d


----------



## Merand (2013 Január 6)

11


----------



## Merand (2013 Január 6)

12


----------



## Merand (2013 Január 6)

13


----------



## Merand (2013 Január 6)

14


----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)

12


----------



## Merand (2013 Január 6)

16


----------



## Merand (2013 Január 6)

17


----------



## Merand (2013 Január 6)

18


----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)




----------



## Merand (2013 Január 6)

19


----------



## Merand (2013 Január 6)

20


----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)

:d


----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)




----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)

:d


----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)




----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)




----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)




----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)

:d


----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)




----------



## csillag68 (2013 Január 6)




----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

1próba


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

2.próba


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

3.kisérlet


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

4.próba


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

5.próbálkozás


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

6.próba


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

7.kisérlet


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

8.kisértet


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

9.próba


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

10.próbálkozás


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

11.kisérlet


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

12.próba


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

13.próba


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

14.üzenet próba


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

15.próba


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

16.küldés


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

17.próba


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

18.kisértet


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

19.próba


----------



## kacsika5 (2013 Január 6)

20.kisérlet ,talán sikerül


----------



## gedi25 (2013 Január 6)

Sziasztok! Szekeres Adrienntől keresném az Olyan, mint Te című számot midi formátumban!
Előre is köszönöm a segítségeteket!


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

1. próba


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

:d


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

3. próba


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

)


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

5. próba


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)




----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

7. próba


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

8. próba


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

9. próba


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

10. próba


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

11. próba


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

12. próba


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

13. kísérlet


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

14. kísérlet


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

15. próba


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

16. kísérlet


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

17. próba


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

18. kísérlet


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

19. próba


----------



## nagynora (2013 Január 6)

20., utolsó próba


----------



## ficekur (2013 Január 6)

köszönöm


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

1 hozzászólás


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

2. hozzászólás


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

3. hozzászólás


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

4. hozzászólás


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

5. hozzászólás


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

7. hozzászólás


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

8. hozzászólás


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

9. hozzászólás


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

10. hozzászólás


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

11. hozzászólás:!:


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

12. hozzászólás:33:


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

13. hozzászólás


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

14. hozzászólás


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

15. hozzászólás:``:


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

16. hozzászólás:9:


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

17. hozzászólás


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

18. hozzászólás:butt:


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

19. hozzászólás:--:


----------



## SolStar (2013 Január 6)

20. hozzászólás


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

egy fő


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

két fő


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

három fő


----------



## jugglereg (2013 Január 7)

négy fő


----------



## B.Erzsébet (2013 Január 7)

Vinky19 írta:


> A regisztrálástól számítva 2 napnak el kell telnie, és még 20 értelmes hozzászólásnak is kell lenni.​


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

Köszönöm


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

4.üzi


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

5:d


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

6


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

sziasztok


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

8


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

9:razz:


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

végre fele kész


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

11


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

12


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

13


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

köszönöm aki segitett


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

15


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

16


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

17


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

18:444:


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

19:11:


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

20


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

köszönöm még 1x


----------



## Rebibaba01 (2013 Január 7)

végre megvan


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

Nem eleg csak 5 hozza szolas?


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

3


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

4


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

5


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

en is koszonom


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

8


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

9


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

-9


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

10


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

11


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

12


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

13


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

14


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

15


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

16


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

17


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

18


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

19


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

20, remelem az utolso ilyen...


----------



## ocsibardos (2013 Január 8)

21, vagy megsem?


----------



## Gagyi717 (2013 Január 8)

Nagyon köszi, hasznossá tette a gyakorlást.


----------



## Gagyi717 (2013 Január 8)

Köszönöm a csatolásokat!


----------



## agi7604 (2013 Január 8)

6...


----------



## agi7604 (2013 Január 8)

haladok lassan, ez a 9.


----------



## bertoldka (2013 Január 9)

Az szuper! Beköszönök.
Sziasztok


----------



## bertoldka (2013 Január 9)

Nem tudom, hogy hol tartok de talán már 7-8-nál járok.


----------



## B.Erzsébet (2013 Január 9)




----------



## B.Erzsébet (2013 Január 9)

2


----------



## B.Erzsébet (2013 Január 9)

3:d


----------



## B.Erzsébet (2013 Január 9)

nagyon örülnék ha már 20 hozzászólásom lenne


----------



## Kisdico (2013 Január 9)

Helló!


----------



## Kisdico (2013 Január 9)

Most regisztráltam.


----------



## Kisdico (2013 Január 9)

Remélem hamar összejön 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Kisdico (2013 Január 9)

Ez már a 4.


----------



## roli4510 (2013 Január 10)

Szia. Jó ez a 20 gyűjtögetés.


----------



## roli4510 (2013 Január 10)

De most akkor utánna nyugodtan töltögethetek?


----------



## roli4510 (2013 Január 10)

Már egy hete beregisztráltam de most olvastam a fórumban hogy össze kell gyűjteni 20 hozzászólást :S


----------



## roli4510 (2013 Január 10)

El tudnátok mondani azt hogy honnan tudom majd a karaoke zenéket letölteni?


----------



## roli4510 (2013 Január 10)

Még kellene 5 darab :S


----------



## roli4510 (2013 Január 10)

Már cska 2


----------



## Szratim (2013 Január 10)

Ez tetszik


----------



## Szratim (2013 Január 10)

Ez király


----------



## Szratim (2013 Január 10)

Vagy láb alatt


----------



## Szratim (2013 Január 10)

Mi ez ?


----------



## Szratim (2013 Január 10)

Ma pitom !


----------



## Szratim (2013 Január 10)

Ez tetszik


----------



## Szratim (2013 Január 10)

Igy igaz !


----------



## Szratim (2013 Január 10)

Ezzel én is igy vagyok


----------



## Szratim (2013 Január 10)

Ez király


----------



## Szratim (2013 Január 10)

Ez jól elszámolt 20 ig


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Üdvözlöm a canadahun tagjait Veszprémből!

pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Második hozzászólásom megy 

pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Ez már a harmadik.

Pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Négyecske!

Pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Gyök huszonöt.

Pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Hat alom nem hatalom.

Pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Ez a hét lassan véget ér!

Pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Nekem nyolc!

Pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Kilenclukú híd.

pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Kilenclukú híd

Pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Tíz tiszta víz

Pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Tizenegy focista

Pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Piszkos tizenkettő

Pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Aradi tizenhárom

Pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Ezerkilencszáz tizennégyben.

Pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Fizetés tizenhatodikán!

Pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Tizenhét indián.

Pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

A tizennyolcak!

Pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Egy híján húsz!

Pinc


----------



## pinc (2013 Január 10)

Húsz János, nem Husz János!

Pinc


----------



## rekaanyi (2013 Január 10)

szia


----------



## rekaanyi (2013 Január 10)

koszi


----------



## rekaanyi (2013 Január 10)

hali


----------



## rekaanyi (2013 Január 10)

szuper


----------



## rekaanyi (2013 Január 10)

5


----------



## rekaanyi (2013 Január 10)

6


----------



## rekaanyi (2013 Január 10)

8


----------



## rekaanyi (2013 Január 10)

7


----------



## rekaanyi (2013 Január 10)

9


----------



## rekaanyi (2013 Január 10)

10


----------



## lejucus (2013 Január 10)

Mikor lesz már meg a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## lejucus (2013 Január 10)

11


----------



## lejucus (2013 Január 10)

6


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

Próba.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

Visszatértem.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

A Csillagkapu Kanadában forgatták ...


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

A terminátor fémből van.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

Az Ikarus 263 típus 12 m hosszú.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

A Solaris autóbusz városi kivitel alacsony padlós.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

A leghosszabb szóló a 3 tengelyes.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

Típusa Urbino 15.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

De 3 tengelyes, nem kettő.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

A 3-ik kényszer kormányzott és szóló kerék.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

Ennek ellenére kopik, mint állat.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

Van csuklós is, ami 18 m 75 centi hosszú.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

Ez is végig alacsony padlós.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

A hajtást a farmotor adja.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

Ami az utastérbe van építve egy motortoronyba.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

A meghajtást a C tengelyre viszik.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

A C tengely kereke nem kormányzott.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

A súly miatt dupla.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

Levágja a kanyar ívét, ellenben a 280-a csukival.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

Viszont a segge nem seper akkorát.


----------



## ttpityu (2013 Január 11)

Formuláskor mint egy szóló, de kicsit többet kell ráhagyni.


----------



## idna. (2013 Január 12)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## idna. (2013 Január 12)

Sok érdekes dolgot találok majd itt azt hiszem.


----------



## magdolna 58 (2013 Január 12)

Remélem most jó helyen jelentkeztem be!


----------



## magdolna 58 (2013 Január 12)

Nagyon érdekekes olvasni valókat találtam.


----------



## magdolna 58 (2013 Január 12)

Nem értem, miért nem sikerül elküldeni.


----------



## magdolna 58 (2013 Január 12)

Most már látom az üzeneteimet.


----------



## magdolna 58 (2013 Január 12)

Jó lenne, ha már tudnék letölteni anyagokat, és szívesen osztanék meg általam érdekesnek tartottdolgokat.


----------



## magdolna 58 (2013 Január 12)

Engem nagyon érdekel a teológia, a kézimunka, az irodalom.


----------



## magdolna 58 (2013 Január 12)

Átnéztem a gyermekpszichológiai fórumot, már jó lenne, ha meg tudnék nyitni lapokat. De csak olvasgatni is nagyon jó volt.


----------



## magdolna 58 (2013 Január 12)

Nagyon érdekes lehet a fejlesztőpedagógiai lap is.


----------



## magdolna 58 (2013 Január 12)

Nálunk ma esett a hó. Ahogy öregszem a tél lett a kedvenc évszakom.


----------



## magdolna 58 (2013 Január 12)

Remélem az nem probléma, hogy egy nap alatt akarom a húsz üzenetet elküldeni. Emailben már tegnap előtt kaptam egy üzenetet, hogy meg van, úgy tűnik mégsem volt meg az üzenet.


----------



## magdolna 58 (2013 Január 12)

Legjobban a keresztszemes mintákra, és a gobelin mintákra vagyok kíváncsi.


----------



## magdolna 58 (2013 Január 12)

Nagyon megnyugtató ülni a kályha mellett és hímezgetni.


----------



## magdolna 58 (2013 Január 12)

A Nils Holgerson rajzfil van a tévében éppen. Pár évvel ezelőtt olvastam a regényt, nagyon tetszett. Szerintem kötelező olvasmánnyá kellene tenni az iskolába.


----------



## magdolna 58 (2013 Január 12)

Tavaly nyáron a tengerparton nyaraltunk, esős, hideg idő volt több napon keresztül, így reggeltől estig a Váratlan utazást néztük, nagyon jó volt.


----------



## magdolna 58 (2013 Január 12)

Most már csak három üzenetet kell küldenem, és remélem meg lesz a húsz.


----------



## magdolna 58 (2013 Január 12)

Nálunk esik a hó! Kint nagyon hideg van, de itt bent a szobában jó üldögélni.


----------



## magdolna 58 (2013 Január 12)

És most ez a huszadi üzenetem, kiváncsian várom a folytatást, és remélem most senkit sem bosszantottam.


----------



## gedi25 (2013 Január 12)

Hálás köszönet a gyors segítségért! Régóta kerestem ezt a számot Szekeres Adrienntől!


----------



## gedi25 (2013 Január 12)

Neked is nagyon hálás vagyok a segítségedért! Köszönöm!


----------



## zsnbm (2013 Január 12)

A hangoskönyveket mindenkinek tudom ajánlani, akinek kevés az ideje, de szereti a szépirodalmat.


----------



## palacka75 (2013 Január 12)

Most is esik a hó
Hó ha hó, fára mászni vóna jó...


----------



## zsnbm (2013 Január 12)

remélem nálunk nem lesz havazás


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

Imádtam!


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

Élek a lehetőséggel


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

és sok érdekes


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

üzenetet olvashatok


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

és oszthatok meg veletek.


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

Ma nevető jóga órát tartok, mert hiszek a nevetés erejében


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

A hétvége is ígéretesnek ígérkezik, mert rengeteg jó, ingyenes programon veszek részt.


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

Elindultam az önismeret útján és ehhez keresek barátokat, hozzászólókat.


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

Ma újra átélhettem a tél csodálatos élményét, mert rengeteg hó esett.


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

Ismerkedni rengeteg módon lehet. Ma felhívott valaki mert éppen párt keresett, csak nem engem!


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

Tudtad, hogy a nevetés endorfint termel, így boldogabbnak érzed magad egy kiadós nevetés után?


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

Én kacagni szeretek a legjobban, főleg, ha ezt egy jó társaságban tehetem


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

Remek a hangulatom-tom-tom
Ma van a legjobb napom-pom-pom


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

Nagyon jó
nagyon jó
IGEN!


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

Ha nevetek újra gyereknek érzem magam és kreatív ötleteim támadnak


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

Tegnap tudtam meg, hogy Amerikában nevető szobákat alakítottak ki a kórházakban, mert a nevetés elősegítette a gyorsabb gyógyulást.


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

A nevetés fiatalít és vonzóvá tesz, ezért nézek ki 10 évvel fiatalabbnak.


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

Imádom a humort, bármiben észreveszem, szerintem az élet sója.


----------



## Marianna711 (2013 Január 14)

A nevetés jó a fejfájás csökkentésére is. Próbáld ki, kacagj egy nagyot!


----------



## rigbet (2013 Január 14)

Tetszik


----------



## rigbet (2013 Január 14)

Köszi


----------



## rigbet (2013 Január 14)

Köszi


----------



## rigbet (2013 Január 14)

köszi


----------



## rigbet (2013 Január 14)

Köszi


----------



## rigbet (2013 Január 14)

köszi


----------



## victoria90 (2013 Január 15)

20 hozzászólás után akkor már tudok e-bookot letölteni?!


----------



## Ferko48 (2013 Január 15)

A második hozzászólásom...


----------



## victoria90 (2013 Január 15)

Haliho!


----------



## victoria90 (2013 Január 15)

Ott milyen az idő?


----------



## victoria90 (2013 Január 15)

Tizenhat.


----------



## victoria90 (2013 Január 15)

Tizennyolc...


----------



## victoria90 (2013 Január 15)

ÉÉÉÉÉssss a bűvös 20.-ik....


----------



## victoria90 (2013 Január 15)

Nah megvan!


----------



## Ferko48 (2013 Január 15)

Jól értem? Itt is lehet több hozzászólást írni?


----------



## Ferko48 (2013 Január 15)

És nem törlik?


----------



## Ferko48 (2013 Január 15)

Bár ez úgyis csak holnapra derül ki...


----------



## Ferko48 (2013 Január 15)

Amikor kapok egy üzenetet, hogy törölték a hozzászólásaimat...


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

Szeretnék mielőbb Állandó Tag lenni!


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

Nagyon sok hasznos dolgot találtam ezen az oldalon!


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

Jó lenne, ha nem csak ötleteket kapnék…


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

… a címek által,


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

…hanem a tartalmához is hozzáférhetnék.


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

Jó volna 1-2 dolgot letölteni is.


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

A kisfiam ekcémás.


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

Az ekcéma kordában tartásáról meg tudnék osztani néhány tapasztalatot.


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

Ezotéria


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

"Új nemzedék"


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

Zene


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

Könyv


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

Fejlesztő pedagógia


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

Szabás


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

Varrás


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

Most cca. ennyi jutott eszembe…


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

…mert azon kattog az agyam,…


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

… hogy mikor lesz már végre…


----------



## ditte_19 (2013 Január 15)

…HÚSZ!!!


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

Remélem sikerül összeszednem a 20 hozzászólást hamar


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

Nagyon szeretem a telet, mikor zúzmarásak a fák.


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

A kedvenc virágom a nefelejcs.


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

A kedvenc állatom a nyúl.


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

Szeretem az ősz színeit. Minden olyan változatos.


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

Szeretek kreatív ötletek között böngészni.


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

Kedvenc színem a zöld és a sárga.


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

A citromfámon 18 virág van.


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

Ma szép napom lett volna, ha valaki el nem rontotta volna.


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

Az emberi szív szeretetből áll össze.


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

Nálunk ma nem esett a hó.


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

Nálunk ma az eső esett.


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

A macska szunyókál a kemence padkán.


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

Legyen már hétvége!!


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

Holnap vulkánkitörést fogok festeni.


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

Szamarkand ki tudja hol van????


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

Még három hozzászólást kell írnom.


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

Már nagyon fáradt vagyok.


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

Végre megvan a húsz!!!


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

Hoppá, mégsem! Még egy hiányzott :C


----------



## japánbirs (2013 Január 15)

Hoppá, mégsem! Még egy kellett :C


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

ads


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

asd


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

qwe


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

gtrj


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

6


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

7


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

8


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

9


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

10


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

11


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

12


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

13


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

14


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

15


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

16


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

17


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

18


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

19


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

20


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

uigf


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

uit7tr


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

khuzftz


----------



## Notton (2013 Január 15)

iozh66d653


----------



## majai (2013 Január 16)

köszi


----------



## majai (2013 Január 16)




----------



## majai (2013 Január 16)

kiss


----------



## majai (2013 Január 16)




----------



## rigbet (2013 Január 16)

Köszi, remélem én is nemsokára tölthetek le, és fel is!


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

Ma regisztráltam erre az oldalra!


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

Örülök nagyon, hogy megtaláltalak Titeket!


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

Remélem hamarosan tudok szép keresztszemes mintákat letölteni.


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

Kicsit sok a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

És kezdem magam teljesen bolondnak érezni,


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

hogy 2 másodpercenként


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

üzenetet küldözgetek


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

és lesem az üzenetek számát


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

De ha egyszer volt valaki,


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

aki ennyire TÜNDÉR,


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

hogy kitalálta,


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

hogyan is lehet ezt orvosolni,


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

és megcsinálta ezt a fórumot,


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

amin minden lelkiismeret furdalás nélkül


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

írogathatjuk a magunkét.


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

És így bizony nagyon hamar meglesz


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

a hőn áhított állandó tagság


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

Már csak 48 órát kell várnom,


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

és végre én is töltögethetek.


----------



## wickby (2013 Január 16)

Ahogy néztem sok hasznos dolgot találtam és remélem nekem is sikerül feltölteni olyanokat, ami hasznotokra válik.


----------



## bubo72 (2013 Január 16)

szuper


----------



## bubo72 (2013 Január 16)

ez hányadik hozzászólás?


----------



## bubo72 (2013 Január 16)

várj 2 napot


----------



## B.Erzsébet (2013 Január 16)

jó volna tudni mennyi hozzászólásom van


----------



## B.Erzsébet (2013 Január 16)

Úgy gondolom talán nem vagy mégsem boldogtalan.


----------



## B.Erzsébet (2013 Január 16)

12345


----------



## B.Erzsébet (2013 Január 17)

Valahogy lassan,megy a hozzászólás


----------



## ilder (2013 Január 17)

halló


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

Valaki tudna segíteni hol keressek óravázlatokat?


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

1


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

2


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

4


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

5


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

6


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

7


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

8


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

9


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

10


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

11


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

12


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

13


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

14


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

15


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

16


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

17


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

18


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

19


----------



## p66 (2013 Január 17)

20


----------



## Ganita79 (2013 Január 17)

köszönöm


----------



## Ganita79 (2013 Január 17)

Köszönöm a sok ötletet, verset!


----------



## Ganita79 (2013 Január 17)

Köszönöm, pont ilyet kerestem!


----------



## Ganita79 (2013 Január 17)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Ganita79 (2013 Január 17)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Ganita79 (2013 Január 17)

De gyönyörű! Nem ismertem ezt a verset, de biztos, hogy kisfiam megkapja a szülinapjára!


----------



## ilder (2013 Január 17)

itt vagyok, és gyűjtök


----------



## ilder (2013 Január 17)

és meg van/lett a 20


----------



## miroilder (2013 Január 17)

halihó


----------



## gyongy13 (2013 Január 17)

Ez egy érdemi hozzászólás.


----------



## gyongy13 (2013 Január 17)

Nehéz így válaszolni!


----------



## gyongy13 (2013 Január 17)

Fel lehet fogni úgy, mint egy érdekes játék.


----------



## gyongy13 (2013 Január 17)

Ez egy érdemi hozzászólás?


----------



## gyongy13 (2013 Január 17)

Mondjuk, hogy ez egy érdemi hozzászólás.:neutral:


----------



## gyongy13 (2013 Január 17)

Lehet azt is mondani, hogy ez egy jó érdemi hozzászólás.


----------



## gyongy13 (2013 Január 17)

Főleg hasznos ez a jó hozzászólás!


----------



## gyongy13 (2013 Január 17)

Nem mindíg megy a számláló?


----------



## gyongy13 (2013 Január 18)

Nem mindíg megy a számláló?


----------



## gyongy13 (2013 Január 18)

Mégis megy, csak lassú a gépem.


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Én évszak-órát készítettem kis fülekkel a hónapok nevei is rajta vannak. Az aktuális hónapot egy pirosra festett facsipesszel jelzem.


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Úgy gondolom, hogy igazad volt: ez az óvodavezető hatásköre, nem kívánságműsor.


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Mi az óvónő-párommal macskák voltunk 2 éve, a dajka néni meg egér!


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Dajka képesítéssel a magasabb összeg. Elviekben.


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Ezek remek ötletek, majd hasznosítom!


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Egy nagy maci, előtte annyi mézes csupor, ahány asztal van. Csipeszekkel jelölhetitek csupronként az éppen aktuális napos jelét!


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Egy nagy doboz, a tetején lyok a fejének, az oldalán lyukak a kezének, az elején pedig 3 festett korong a piros, sárga és zöld színekkel.


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Feltölteni ugyan nem tudom, de írd be a keresőbe azt, hogy évszak-naptár, képekre keress rá, én is itt találtam egy nagyon szép kör alakút!


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Köszönöm az ötleteket, ki fogom őket próbálni a farsangon!


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Készíteni fogok egy kartonlapot egy nagy cipővel és igazi fűzővel, és a cipőre azok jelét fogom ragasztani, akik tudnak cipőt kötni.


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Én üdítős flakonból készítettem madáretetőt: 2 szemközti lyukon hosszú tiplit (vagy botot) dugtunk át, a kettő fölé két lyukat vágtunk, hogy a magokat ki tudják csipegetni, majd megtöltöttük és akasztót kötöttünk rá.


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

De a madáretető-ragasztás is jó síkidomokból, majd lehet madarakat színezni és ragasztani rá, illetve valódi napraforgómagokat.


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Vadállatok különválogatása a háziállatoktól, illetve a vadállatok párosítása az élőhelyükkel.


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Óvoda neve, címe, csoport, szülői ért. időpontja, kik tartják a szülőit, majd pontokba szedve leírod, miről volt szó vázlatosan. Szülői kérések, kérdések, és a melléklete a szülők jelenléti íve.


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Itt is találsz nagyon aranyos színezőket! www.angelico.hu


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Ez aranyos!


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Sajnos semmi nem tudsz tenni, a nevelési tanácsadó véleményét nem lehet felülírni, el kell engednetek iskolába. A ti lelkiismeretetek tiszta lehet, mert ti szóltatok, hogy ha elkezni az iskolát, akkor gondok lesznek...


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Én is azona véleményen vagyok, hogy nem tehet a pedagógus semmit. Persze, őrli magát, de a szülő majd később be fogja látni a hibáját. De akkor már tényleg késő.


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Ez milyen igaz! A miénk csak 3 évig, utána nem mi leszünk a kudarchelyzetekben mellette!!!


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Igen, a gyerek a szülőké, de természetes, hogy lelkizünk, mert az iskolai kudarcoknál a tanító néni azt fogja mondani, hogy hogy engedhették el az óvónők iskolába a gyereket! Mert náluk nem jelenik meg sehol, hogy egy évig próbáltuk a szülőket meggyőzni, hogy ne tegyék...


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Nálunk ez a téma a Luca-nappal párosul, tehát ilyenkor amúgy is vetünk Luca-búzát. Ha átlátszó pohárba ültettek, látszik a gyökere is!


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Szalvéta-tevhnikával, esetleg le lehet akril-festékkel is festeni a kis műanyag pohárkákat! Vagy krepp-papírral és szalaggal körbetekerni!


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

Én is hasonlót készíttettem, csak az képeslap lett a végén hóvirág-hajtogatással.


----------



## csonkane.szilvia (2013 Január 18)

De mennyire így van! Telitalálat!


----------



## krescsendo (2013 Január 19)

válaszút(ez régi)


----------



## danyadizs (2013 Január 19)

köszi a segítséget


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

Nagyszerű!


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

szuper


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

1


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

nagyszerűű!


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

hehe


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

újra elolvasom!


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

big like!


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

na erre kíváncsi vagyok!


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

fú, már egy jó ideje kerestem vmi hasonló!! Köszönet


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

hát! ez fantörpikus!


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

ilyesmit kerestem én is!!


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

1


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

feljelentést nem lehet tenni?


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

mert 20 hozzászólást kell gyűjtened. Aszhem


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

9


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

Havat lapátolni...


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

hmmha


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

én is igy vagyok ezzel


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

10


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

20


----------



## buulint (2013 Január 19)

már 21


----------



## enemybeka (2013 Január 19)

jaj na kezdem


----------



## enemybeka (2013 Január 19)

esik a ho


----------



## enemybeka (2013 Január 19)

sok kicsi valasz sokra megy


----------



## enemybeka (2013 Január 19)

jelen


----------



## enemybeka (2013 Január 19)

nem akarom a hideget delre kotozom


----------



## enemybeka (2013 Január 19)

uncsi fincsi


----------



## enemybeka (2013 Január 19)

becsukom az ablakot


----------



## enemybeka (2013 Január 19)

mindjart utazunk


----------



## enemybeka (2013 Január 19)

mar csak 3 mara


----------



## enemybeka (2013 Január 19)

2


----------



## enemybeka (2013 Január 19)

10 es holnap ujra


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

Ez nagyon hasznos.


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

Nagyon hasznos


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

iagz


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

hamis


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

én semmit...


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

Lenyűgöző!!


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

még nem tudom


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

de mindenképpen


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

valami


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

olyan


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

nevet


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

fogok


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

választani


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

amelyik


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

megállja


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

a


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

helyét


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

mind


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

a


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

mennyi mókás dolog!!!


----------



## hubsasa (2013 Január 19)

köszönjük a sok ötletet!!!


----------



## leledzik (2013 Január 20)

8-as


----------



## leledzik (2013 Január 20)

8+12=20


----------



## leledzik (2013 Január 20)

20-12=8


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

Mikortól tudok anyagokat letölteni? 
Köszi


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

Köszi!


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

Hasznos oldal!


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

Gyermekirodalom tételeket hol tudok letölteni?
Köszi a segítséget!


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

Minden évünk: egy életkör. Egy gyűrű az életfa törzsén. És minden életkör végén kicsit meghalunk - ugyanakkor minden új kör kezdetén kicsit föltámadunk. Ezért van az, hogy az ember, rejtélyes okból, szomorú a születésnapján.
Müller Péter


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

A bölcs emberek soha nem kívánták, hogy fiatalok legyenek.
Jonathan Swift


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

Az igazi ajándék az egyik ember számára a másik ember lehet, a másik szívtől szívig érő szeretete.
Simon András


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

[h=2]A gyermekmosoly olyasmi, mint a tetoválás: örökre szóló műremek.[/h]


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

[h=2]A gyerekeknek végtelenek az igényeik... Elhalmozhatja őket az ember szeretettel, soha nem mondják azt, hogy köszönöm, elég. Soha.[/h]


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

[h=2]Azt tanítjátok meg gyermekeiteknek, hogy mit gondoljanak, és nem azt, hogy hogyan gondolkozzanak.[/h]


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

[h=2]A legtöbb ember szívében rejtőzik valami, ami egyszerűen nem tudja elviselni, ha az ártatlanokat, és különösen a gyermekeket bántalmazzák. Gyakran még a legszigorúbb fegyházakban raboskodó legkeményebb bűnözők is azokon vezetik le haragjukat, akik szenvedést okoztak gyermekeknek. Még egy ennyire kétes erkölcsű világban is teljességgel elfogadhatatlannak tartják a gyermekek bántalmazását. És pont![/h]


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

[h=2]Zsírkréta és képzelet (a képalkotás képessége) - ezek a boldog gyermekkor alapjai. Bámulatos dolog ez a zsírkréta. Némi kőolajalapú viasz, festék, kötőanyag - igazán nem nagy dolog, egészen addig, amíg hozzá nem adjuk a képzeletet.[/h]


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

[h=2]Miért van az, hogy önállóan és alkotóan gondolkodó embert szeretnénk gyerekeinkből nevelni anélkül, hogy nevelésük során hagynánk őket önállóan gondolkodni és cselekedni?[/h]


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

[h=2]A gyermek lényege: nagy hangzavar, rajta némi kosszal.[/h]


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

[h=2]Abban a pillanatban, amikor a gyermek megszületik, megszületik az anya is. Soha nem létezett előtte. A nő létezett, de az anya még nem. Az anyaság valami teljesen új érzés.[/h]


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

[h=2]Semmi sem okoz nagyobb csalódást annál, mint amikor karácsonykor arra ébredünk, már nem vagyunk gyerekek.[/h]


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

[h=2]Szemed mély tükrében bújkál egy kisgyerek, 
Szíved rejtekén őrzöl tiszta, kék eget. 
Lelked ha megsebzik,arcodon ül bánat, 
Mégsem féled soha vállalni hibádat.[/h]

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

[h=2]Gyermeknek kell maradni 
a gyerek tiszta és őszinte 
miért kellene ezt feledni 
hiszen csak így lehet igazán szeretni.[/h] [h=3][/h]


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

“A gyermektársaság gyógyír a lélekre.”


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

“A szülők rengeteget tanulnak a gyermekeiktől arról, hogyan állják meg a helyüket az életben.” (*Muriel Spark*)


----------



## Regike77 (2013 Január 20)

"A Földet nem örökségül kaptuk, hanem gyermekeinktől kölcsönözzük azt.”


----------



## csdavid95 (2013 Január 20)

Mindannyian saját, eredeti gondolkodásmóddal születünk, gyakran mégis utánzóként halunk meg.” (


----------



## csdavid95 (2013 Január 20)

“Két módon tehetnek bolonddá.
Az egyik, hogy elhitetik veled a hazugságot.
A másik, hogy visszautasítod az igazságot.”


----------



## csdavid95 (2013 Január 20)

Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre


----------



## csdavid95 (2013 Január 20)

“Fájdalmas a vereség, de még fájdalmasabb, ha nem a legjobb formádat adtad!”


----------



## csdavid95 (2013 Január 20)

“Az ember csak addig zuhan a mélybe, amíg földet ér, a magasságokat tekintve azonban nincs határ.”


----------



## csdavid95 (2013 Január 20)

A legnagyobb dicsőség nem az, hogy soha nem vallunk kudarcot, hanem hogy minden bukás után képesek vagyunk felemelkedni.


----------



## Annamari01 (2013 Január 20)

1


----------



## Annamari01 (2013 Január 20)

2


----------



## Annamari01 (2013 Január 20)

3.


----------



## Annamari01 (2013 Január 20)

4.


----------



## Annamari01 (2013 Január 20)

5:grin:


----------



## Annamari01 (2013 Január 20)

még 15


----------



## Annamari01 (2013 Január 20)

7.


----------



## Annamari01 (2013 Január 20)

8.


----------



## Annamari01 (2013 Január 20)

9.


----------



## Annamari01 (2013 Január 20)

10.


----------



## Annamari01 (2013 Január 20)

11:shock:


----------



## Annamari01 (2013 Január 20)

12


----------



## Annamari01 (2013 Január 20)

13


----------



## daninrede (2013 Január 20)

Mit jelent az itt?


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)




----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

mert nincs meg a 20 hozzászólásod


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

én is


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

nekem még csak 4


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

hát igen


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

6


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

7


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

8


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

9999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

:``:


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)




----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)




----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

mikor lesz már meg


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

14


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

és 15


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)




----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

:88:


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

kiss


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

:ugras:


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

:99:


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

:55:


----------



## szep0222 (2013 Január 20)

:9:


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

Ez engem is erdekelne.


----------



## ritanegyela (2013 Január 21)

szerbusztok !
Nem megy nekem ez a hozzászólás írás, mindíg kidob az oldalról, aztán meg mégis ott van amit ítam...


----------



## ritanegyela (2013 Január 21)

szerbusztok !
Nem megy nekem ez a hozzászólás írás, mindíg kidob az oldalról, aztán meg mégis ott van amit írtam...


----------



## ritanegyela (2013 Január 21)

gyűjtögetek....


----------



## ritanegyela (2013 Január 21)

nekem nem megy...


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

Koszonom a sok kincset.


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

Nagyon szép a kép!


----------



## rknzs (2013 Január 21)

Koszonom . A kisfiam mar reg vagyott erre a tarsasra.


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

Ez egy madár?


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

Én is utazom hamarosan!


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

12


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

Soha nem lesz meg...


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

11


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

10


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

22


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

sietek


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

10. hozzászólás


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

12. hozzászólás


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

13. hozzászólás


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

14. hozzászólás


----------



## adil (2013 Január 21)

15.hozzászólás


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

szeretném elérni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

halihó!


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

Szeretni valakit, valamiért!


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

már csak 14 kell


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

már csak 13


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

Magába visszatérő ösvény;
letérni róla nem lehet.
Lépteddel az isteni törvény
az Omegába elvezet.​


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

Valami zúg az árnymosolyú éjben.
Felém fordul, de nem ugrik: kivár​


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

már csak 10


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

még 9, és megvagyok


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

Lekváros kenyér


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

tudok egy jó filmet: vak asszony visszanéz


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

vagy a: Süket hallgatózik


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

Krumplis tészta babbal


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

Chuck Norris virágot szedett a tettek mezején


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

Chuck Noris hányingert kapott, de nem fogadta el


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

Chuck Norris meghalt... de már jobban van


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

Chuck Norris egyszer bedobott egy bombát 100 ember közé és mindenki meghalt!!!! aztán felrobbant a bomba


----------



## Pityupapa (2013 Január 21)

Mákoslecsó babbal


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

Én is szeretném elérni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

A rendőr felesége egy halom villanykörtével jön haza. A férje kérdezi:
- Te meg minek vettél ennyi körtét?
- Nagyon megérte ám!- Rá volt írva, hogy 220 VOLT, de én megvettem 99-ért darabját.


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

Én is haladok :444:!!


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

Micimackó besétál a henteshez és megkérdezi:
- Sonka van?
- Természetesen.
Micimackó felugrik a pultra, előránt egy géppisztolyt és lekaszabolja az ott lévőket.
- Ezt malackáért!!!!


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

Halihó :..:!!!


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

A rendőr megállítja a székely parasztbácsit.
-Hé,bátyám,mit visz azon a szekéren? 
Az öreg odahajol a rendör füléhez,és belesúgja:
-Szénát.
-És miért sugdolózik?
-Hát azért,hogy a lovak ne kérjenek!


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

-Kedves Mikulás! 
Nagyon-nagyon szeretnék idén egy kiskutyát. Kérlek, kérlek, kérlek, KÉRLEK! 
Timmy 
-Kedves Timmy! 
Ez a nyafogós, kunyerálós duma lehet, hogy a szüleidnél működik, de 
nálam nem. Idén megint pulcsit kapsz. 
Mikulás


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

Még a fele hátra van:shock:!!!!!


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

- Képzeld, szegény nővérem 2 éve
kórházban van.
- Jaj de sajnálom. Tüdő?
- Nem.
- Szív?
- Nem.
- Hanem?
- Ápolónő.


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

A villanyszerelő bekiabál az intenzív osztályra: - Nagy levegőt emberek, biztosíték csere lesz!!!


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

Már több van előttem, mint a hátam mögött! Hurrá!!!!!


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

- Miért füstöl a kórház kéménye?
- Fő az egészség !


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

Milyen a hangulat az intenzív osztályon?
Eszméletlen.


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

Már csak 4 van hátra! Jaj de jó!!\\m/


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

Az autós elgázol egy embert. Kórházba szállítják,s egyik lábát amputálják. Felgyógyulása után félmilliós kártérítést követel a bíróságon. 
-Hát,maga azt hiszi,hogy én milliomos vagyok? -kérdi a soför. 
-Miért,maga azt hiszi,hogy én százlábú vagyok?


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

Két barátnő eljut a bizalmas meghittségnek ahhoz a fokához, amikor már bármit szóba hozhatnak egymás előtt.- Te, én tudom, hogy ilyet nem illene kérdezni, de mégis, hogy lehetsz ennyire csúnya?- Á, az nem úgy van! Amikor az anyám megszült, még nagyon szép voltam.Csak aztán a kórházban elcseréltek.


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

Móricka nagyon boldog, hogy ma van karácsony. Megkérdezi anyját
-Ugye nagyon sok ajándékot kapok?
-Nem hallottál még arról, hogy sokkal jobb adni mint kapni?
-Jó akkor adjál!!!


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

Két szőke nő beszélget.
- Képzeld idén a karácsony pont pénteki napra esik!
- De remélem nem 13-ára...


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

Kisgyerek berohan az apjához: Apa, apa ég a karácsonyfa! Az apja erre azt mondja: Nem ég kisfiam, hanem világít az izzóktól. Kis csávó elmegy, majd 5 perc múlva visszarohan. Apa, apa most már világít a függöny is!


----------



## Marna (2013 Január 21)

Sikerült :..:!!!!!


----------



## Zsoles (2013 Január 22)

Remélem sikerült összegyűjteni a 20-at


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

sziasztok


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

most akkor még 1


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

hogy is van ez?


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

a gyerekért mindent


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

így


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

talán


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

sikerül?


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

8


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

9


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

igazából nem értem mit csinálok


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

igy jó?


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

csak nem tudom mennyinál járok


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

és persze


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

nem olyan egyszerű


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

elvileg 15


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

így 40 fölött belebonyolódok nagyon


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

17


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

remélem összejön


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

és van olyan feladat ami a gyereknek kell.


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

hússsszzzzzzz


----------



## balcsab7008 (2013 Január 22)

+ 1 ráadás biztos ami biztos


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

akkor kezdjük...  1!


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

Amúgy Szia! mindenkinek!


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

Most látom, nem is lesz ez egyszerű....


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

ötödikkkk...


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

haaaaat


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

most olyan, mint a 7 éves fiam délutáni tanulása.... számolok


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

(8) .... a kedvenc számom...


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

( nyolc ) lett volna, nemtom miért smylezott


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

már majdnem megkérdeztem, más nincs itt, mikor megnéztem az időt... éjjel negyed 1...


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

fele megvan.... huh


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

erre rá kell gyújtanom, mindjárt folyt köv...


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

tíz, meg a harmadikkk.....


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

Nna, tovább....


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

tizenöt, hmmm...


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

tizenhat, még nem múlt a legényke... )))


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

_tizenhét...... hihi_


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

*18.... *hát, az is rég volt...


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

jááááj, még kettő


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

hopppá! húúúúúúsz!


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

hogy biztos legyen.... Szép napot, CH!


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

legyen még egy, hogy biztos ami biztos...


----------



## sutyika (2013 Január 22)

meg 1, azt így már tuti, nem?


----------



## motyóka (2013 Január 22)

Ha a 20 hozzászólás csak névleges követelmény, akkor miért van rá szükség?


----------



## motyóka (2013 Január 22)

ha a 20 hozzászólás csak névleges követelmény, akkor miért van rá szükség?


----------



## motyóka (2013 Január 22)

hova lett a válaszom?


----------



## motyóka (2013 Január 22)

ezt sem látom


----------



## motyóka (2013 Január 22)

most egyszerre mind meglett


----------



## motyóka (2013 Január 22)

miért


----------



## motyóka (2013 Január 22)

van erre


----------



## motyóka (2013 Január 22)

szükség?


----------



## wyzaru (2013 Január 22)

helló


----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)

Sziasztok!

4. osztályos környezetismeret felmérőt keresek. Találtam is csatolásként, de nem engedi letölteni, azt írja, nincs hozzá jogosultságom.
Segítsetek kérlek!
Köszönöm!


----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)

Szívesen letölteném, de nem engedi a rendszer! Esetleg e-mailban megkaphatnám? 
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)

Sziasztok!
Én új vagyok itt, és nem tudom pontosan, hogyan működik a rendszer.
Segítenétek?
Várom az üziket!


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Józz (2013 Január 23)

Sziasztok.
Valaki tudna segíteni, mertkéne a to the top 2 dolgozatkönyv.


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

már csak 48 óra...


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

és 17 komment


----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)

megpróbálok felrakni neked. Mindjárt megkeresem.


----------



## Józz (2013 Január 23)

Hello.
Mért nem tudom megnyitni?


----------



## Józz (2013 Január 23)

Bocs másnak akartam írni.


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

és megvan a negyedik kommentem


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

és az 5. is


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

és a 7. is


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

ja nem is


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

az előző volt a 7., most már megvan a 8.


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

Már csak 12 db van hátra


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

már csak 11.....


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

félidőőő, juppiii


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

elvesztettem a fonalat


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

ááá megvaaaan


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

akkor már csak hét?


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

vagy nyolc?


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

most akkor, hol is tartok?


----------



## Józz (2013 Január 23)

Kösz.
De, bocs nem találom sehol ezen a hangulatoldalon.


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

még néégy


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

már csak 3....


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

éééés 2


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

éééés megvan a 20


----------



## krisztike0815 (2013 Január 23)

köszi, sziasztok


----------



## Józz (2013 Január 23)

Valakinek nincs meg a to the top 2 dolgozatfüzet?


----------



## Józz (2013 Január 23)

fagota írta:


> Smart junior2 8 teszt.


o


----------



## Józz (2013 Január 23)

Sziasztok.
Valaki tudna segíteni, mertkéne a to the top 2 dolgozatkönyv.


----------



## Józz (2013 Január 23)

Sziasztok.
Valaki tudna segíteni, mertkéne a to the top 2 dolgozatkönyv.


----------



## Józz (2013 Január 23)

solstori írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1004546Csatolás megtekintése 1004549Csatolás megtekintése 1004550Csatolás megtekintése 1004551Csatolás megtekintése 1004552Csatolás megtekintése 1004553Csatolás megtekintése 1004554Csatolás megtekintése 1004555
> 
> Ennyit találtam...
> 
> Köszönet az eredeti feltöltőnek!


Mért nem tudom megnyitni?


----------



## Józz (2013 Január 23)

Hogy lehet megnyitni bármit is?


----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)

Sziasztok ! Nekem kellene környezetismeretből a Tudáspróba 4. osztályosok részére.
Meg is találtam a 3. vagy 4. fórumoldalon, de mivel ma regisztráltam, nem enged letölteni.
Holnap dolgozat lesz belőle!
Segítsetek!!!!!!!!
Köszönöm: Triniti4
Esetleg a pdf formátumot valaki letöltené és e-mailben elküldené?


----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)

1


----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)




----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)




----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)




----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)

:..:


----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)




----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)

nekem is kellene segitség!
a 4.o. környezetismeret tudáspróbája kellene de e-mailben, mert ittmég nem tudomletölteni.


----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)

:-?


----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)




----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)




----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)




----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)

:34:


----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)




----------



## Triniti4 (2013 Január 23)

én is.


----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 24)

ok


----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 24)

zsuzsmó


----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 24)

hol


----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 24)

gyorsan


----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 24)

írni


----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 24)

kkk


----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)

:d


----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)




----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)




----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)

ok


----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)




----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)

:razz:


----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)

hogy


----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)




----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)

:``:


----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)




----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)




----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)

ok


----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)




----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)




----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)

:55:


----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)

:d


----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)




----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)




----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)




----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)

:neutral:


----------



## zsuzsmóci (2013 Január 25)




----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)

ééló mindenki


----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)




----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)




----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)

:..:


----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)




----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)




----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)




----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)

:66:


----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)

:!:


----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)

:mrgreen:


----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)

:6:


----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)




----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)

:2:


----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)

:55:


----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)

:-d


----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)




----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)

:8:


----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)

kiss


----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)




----------



## silbor (2013 Január 25)




----------



## Ági1970 (2013 Január 25)




----------



## Ági1970 (2013 Január 25)

Szeretnék minél előbb állandó tag lenni!!!


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Most regisztráltam.


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Jó ez a topik.


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Udvarunkon, ablak alatt


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Álldogál egy


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

fura alak


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Hóból van a keze, lába


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Fehér hóból a ruhája


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Hóból annak mindene


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Szénből csupán a szeme


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Vesszőseprű hóna alatt


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Feje búbján köcsögkalap.


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Szárnya van, de nem madár


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Repülőgép, amin jár


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Szél röpíti, az a gépe


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Így ül a ház tetejére.


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Ház tetején sok a drót, megnézi a rádiót, belebúj a telefonba, lisztet rendel a malomba.


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Lisztjét szórja égre, földre, fehér lesz a világ tőle.


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Lisztet prüszköl hegyre, völgyre, fehér már a város tőle, fehér már az utca, a puszta, pepita a néger, nincs fekete péter.


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Sehol de sehol nincs más fekete, csak a Bodri kutyának az orra hegye.


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

És reggel az utca, a néger, a puszta, a taxi, a Maxi, a Bodri, a Péter, és ráadásul a rádió, mind azt kiabálja, hogy esik a hó!


----------



## arbre (2013 Január 25)

Na, megvan a húsz!


----------



## Robkri (2013 Január 25)

*A tündér*

Bóbita, Bóbita táncol,
Körben az angyalok ülnek,
Béka-hadak fuvoláznak,
Sáska-hadak hegedülnek.


----------



## Robkri (2013 Január 25)

Bóbita, Bóbita játszik,
Szárnyat igéz a malacra,
Ráül, igér neki csókot,
Röpteti és kikacagja.


----------



## Robkri (2013 Január 25)

Bóbita, Bóbita épít,
Hajnali köd-fal a vára,
Termeiben sok a vendég,
Törpe-király fia-lánya.


----------



## Robkri (2013 Január 25)

Bóbita, Bóbita álmos,
Elpihen őszi levélen,
Két csiga őrzi az álmát,
Szunnyad az ág sűrűjében.


----------



## Robkri (2013 Január 25)

*Galagonya*

Őszi éjjel
Izzik a galagonya,
Izzik a galagonya
Ruhája.


----------



## Robkri (2013 Január 25)

Zúg a tüske,
Szél szalad ide-oda,
Reszket a galagonya
Magába.


----------



## Robkri (2013 Január 25)

Hogyha a hold rá
Fátylat ereszt:
Lánnyá válik,
Sírni kezd.


----------



## Robkri (2013 Január 25)

Őszi éjjel
Izzik a galagonya,
Izzik a galagonya
Ruhája.


----------



## Robkri (2013 Január 25)

*Haragosi*​Fut, robog a kicsi kocsi,
Rajta ül a Haragosi,
Din don diridongó.

Ha kiborul az a kocsi,
Leröpül a Haragosi,
Din don diridongó.


----------



## Robkri (2013 Január 25)

Fut a havon a fakutya,
Vele fut a retyerutya,
Din don diridongó.

Ha kiborul a fakutya,
Leröpül a retyerutya,
Din don diridongó.


----------



## agnessza (2013 Január 26)

Hát akkor most próbálkozom 20 éretlmes hozzászólást összeszedni.


----------



## melcsiangel (2013 Január 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Editke30 (2013 Január 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Editke30 (2013 Január 26)

Szia!
Tudnál segíteni elég nehezen igazodom,köszönet is bele számít a 20 hozzászólásba vagy hozzá is kell szólni 1-1 témához mert itt lehet csemegézni van böven. rengeteg oldal van a réggebiekhez is lehet vamit irni csak úgy.Köszi a segítséget


----------



## katzy (2013 Január 26)

Minden kezdet nehéz és a 20 hozzászólás "produkálása" sem egyszerű!


----------



## enilisa (2013 Január 26)

akkor kezdem


----------



## Zsuzskó09.30 (2013 Január 27)

Üdv Mindenkinek!
A csatlakozásom oka, hogy sok jó ötlet miatt ide irányított a böngészőm. Egyenlőre bátortalanul pötyögök, még nem csináltam ilyesmit, de igyekszem. A segítséget szívesen fogadom.


----------



## Zsuzskó09.30 (2013 Január 27)

Én is erre vágyom!


----------



## Zsuzskó09.30 (2013 Január 27)

AKöszi a tippet!


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

Köszi


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

:d


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

szuper, köszi


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

köszi


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

nekünk is


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

köszönet a feltöltőnek


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

jó lesz


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

ez jó lenne


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

sajnos én sem


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)




----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

nincs


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

köszönöm


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

használható


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

ez jó


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

köszi


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

köszi szépen


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

használhatók, koszi


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

ez igen


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

segített)


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

ez jó köszike


----------



## Ricsie (2013 Január 27)

Koszonet sok jo zeneert


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

nekem meg van a 20. de mikor leszek állandó tag???????????


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

?????? én sem értem?


----------



## lakgabri (2013 Január 27)

már több mint 22 hozzászólásom van, de még nem vagyok állandó tag, mikor válok azzá


----------



## Pocanyó (2013 Január 27)

Én új vagyok, most regisztráltam de bármit szeretnék megnézni (csatolt word vagy pdf file-t, ezt írja ki:

a lap megtekintésére nincs jogosultságod, ennek a következő okai lehetnek: 

Esetleg más üzenetét próbálod módosítani, vagy az adminisztrátori lehetöségeket használni.
Ha épp üzenetet próbálsz küldeni, elképzelhető, hogy ezt az adminisztrátor itt nem engedélyezte.
Miért?


----------



## Zsuzskó09.30 (2013 Január 27)

Már alig várom, hogy itt is böngészni tudjak!


----------



## Pocanyó (2013 Január 27)

köszönet


----------



## Pocanyó (2013 Január 27)

Köszönet


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Köszi


----------



## Pocanyó (2013 Január 27)

Hurrá


----------



## Pocanyó (2013 Január 27)

Hozzászólok


----------



## Pocanyó (2013 Január 27)

Hátha


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

*Megcsókoltad a Mariskát, Pistike?
Igen!
Mit mondott?
Nem tudom, mert a combjaival befogta a füleimet!!*


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

Az öreg parasztnak nem akar vemhes maradni a három kocája. Elmegy az
állatorvoshoz és kérdi, most mitévő legyen?​  Az állatorvos azt tanácsolja, hogy ugorja meg a bácsi a kocákat, és ha megfogantak azt onnét veszi észre, hogy hemperegni fognak a sárban. ​ Másnap az öreg fölteszi a kisteherautójára a három kocát, aztán kiviszi őket az erdőbe, ahol mind a hármat meg is ugorja. ​ Másnap mikor felkel, szól a feleségének, hogy nézzen már a kocákra,
hemperegnek a sárban? ​ Nem - feleli az asszony. Az öreg előveszi a teherautót
fölteszi a kocákat és ki az erdőbe. Másnap mikor felkel, szól a feleségének,
hemperegnek a kocák a sárban? ​ Nem - feleli az asszony. Az öreg előveszi a
teherautót fölteszi a kocákat és ki az erdőbe. Másnap mikor felkel, már alig
él, szól a feleségének, hemperegnek a kocák a sárban? ​ Nem - feleli az asszony, - de már fent ülnek a teherautón és nyomják a dudát!!


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

A falu kovácsa oktatta az új inasát:
- Először kiveszem a patkót a kohóból, aztán ráteszem ide, az üllőre.
Amikor megrázom a fejem, te ráütsz azzal a kalapáccsal. Az inas így is tett.
Azóta ő a falu kovácsa...


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

*Elmegy a férfi a dokihoz:
- Doktor úr, segítsen rajtam, nem áll fel.
- Megpróbáljuk sokkterápiával.
Az orvos ráerősít egy pár elektródát, aztán kezdi:
- 10 Volt : áll?
- Nem.
- 50 Volt : áll?
- Nem.
- 100 Volt : áll?
- Nem.
- 220 Volt : áll?
- Nem, de már szépen világít!*​


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

*A cigány a papnál van.
- Atyám, nekem nem kell semmit meggyónnom - mondja a cigány.
- Nem iszom, nem nőzöm, mostanában pedig még nem is loptam.
- Tudom jól, fiam, de hamarosan kiszabadulsz.*


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

*Egy rendkívül csinos fiatal hölgy repülőgépen tér haza Svájcból. Egy pap mellé szól a jegye, akit megszólít.
- Bocsánat Atya, megtenne nekem egy szívességet?
- Természetesen kisasszony, mit tehetek Önért?
- Van egy dilemmám. Vettem magamnak egy remek elektronikus
szőrtelenítő berendezést. Nagyon sokat fizettem érte. Jóval meghaladja a vámmentesen bevihető értékhatárt és attól felek, hogy elkobozzak. De Ön talán titokban át tudná vinni számomra a vámon a reverendája alatt.
- Valóban át tudnám vinni drága, de figyelmeztetnem kell, hogy még sohasem voltam képes hazugságra.
- Önnek olyan becsületes az arca, hogy Öntől sohasem fognak kérdezni semmit - mondta a hölgy és már át is adta a szőrtelenítőt.

Leszállás után az Atyára kerül a sor a vámvizsgálatnál.
- Atya, van Önnek bármiféle vámköteles áruja? - kérdezi a vámtiszt.
- A fejem búbjától a derekamig semmiféle vámolni valóm sincs fiam.

A választ furcsállotta a vámtiszt és tovább kérdezi:
- És deréktól lefele?
- Van egy csodálatos szerkezetem, ami nők szolgálatára rendeltetett, de használva még sohasem volt.

A vámtiszt fuldokolva a nevetéstől:
- Rendben van, tessék továbbmenni Atya! Kérem a következőt!*​


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

*Régen a férfinak meg kellett ölnie a sárkányt, hogy elvehesse a szüzet.*​ *Ma már nincsenek szüzek, és a sárkányt kell elvenni.....*​


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

*Nem csodálatos, hogy a munkád milyen értéktelen, amikor fizetésemelést
kérsz és milyen értékes, ha szabadnapot?*


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

•*A férfi orvoshoz megy, mert gond van a nemi életével. Az orvos Viagrát ír ki a betegnek, de csak a felét kell bevenni. *​ * Otthon a férfi előveszi a vágódeszkát, és késsel kétfelé vágja a Viagrát.
Az egyik fele elrepül, egészen a papagáj ketrecébe, az meg egyből bekapja. *​ * A férfi azonnal felhívja az állatorvost, és elmeséli neki, mi történt. Az állatorvos szerint, a papagájt hűvös, sötét helyre kell helyezni, mert különben elpusztul.
A férfi fogja a papagájt, és beleteszi a fagyasztóba. Természetesen megfeledkezik róla, és másfél óra után rohan a fagyasztóhoz, hogy megnézze mi lett vele.
A papagáj teljesen meg van izzadva, és lihegve így szól:
- Hú **bakker**, egy órát tartott, amíg széthúztam a csirke lábait!*

CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

Romák a mennyben:
Három roma érkezik a mennybe. Szent Péter fogadja őket, majd közli az Úrral:
- Uram, három roma érkezett.
- Nyisd a kapukat és engedd be őket, Péter! Mindenkit befogadunk.​  Két perc múlva jön vissza Szent Péter:
- Uram! Eltűntek!
- Kik? A romák? - kérdi Isten.
- Nem, Uram, a kapuk.


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

Romák a mennyben:
Három roma érkezik a mennybe. Szent Péter fogadja őket, majd közli az Úrral:
- Uram, három roma érkezett.
- Nyisd a kapukat és engedd be őket, Péter! Mindenkit befogadunk.​  Két perc múlva jön vissza Szent Péter:
- Uram! Eltűntek!
- Kik? A romák? - kérdi Isten.
- Nem, Uram, a kapuk.


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

*Fiatal házaspár a Nagykörúton lakik és vesznek egy új szekrényt.*​ * A férj hajnalban elmegy dolgozni és amikor reggel az *​ * első villamos elmegy a ház előtt, a szekrényajtó magától kinyílik. 
A feleség becsukja ám a következő villamosnál megint kinyílik. 
Ez így megy egész nap, míg a feleség megunja és felhív *​ * egy asztalosipari szövetkezetet, akik kiküldenek egy fiatal szerelőt. *​ * Áll a szerelő meg a feleség a szekrényajtó előtt, és amikor a villamos jön az mindig kinyílik.
- Hát sajnos kisasszony innét nem látok semmit, lehet, hogy belül van a baj. *​ * Én beállok a szekrénybe, csukja rám az ajtót, hátha belülről látom, mi a hiba. *​ * Szerelő be, feleség rácsukja a szekrényajtót. *​ * Ebben a pillanatban megérkezik a férj, veszi le a kabátját és be akarja akasztani a szekrénybe,* *amikor meglátja bent a szerelőt.*​ * - Maga mit csinál itt? - kérdi. *​ * - Mondja, elhiszi nekem, ha most azt mondom, hogy a villamosra várok?*​


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

*A gróf és felesége egy este elmennek színházba. A nőnek azonban nem tetszik az előadás, így hazamegy. Ahogy belép a házba, szembetalálkozik az inassal és így szól hozzá: 
- James, vegye le az ingemet!
James megteszi. 
- James, vegye le a szoknyámat!
James ezt is megteszi. 
- James, vegye le a harisnyámat!
Az inas engedelmeskedik. 
- James, vegye le a melltartómat!
Megtörténik ez is.
- James, vegye le a bugyimat is! És ha még egyszer meglátom, hogy az én ruháimat viseli, kirúgom!*​


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

Remélem mosolyt csaltam pár ember arcára!


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

Fel tölteni is csak 20 üzenet után lehet??


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

Üdv minenkinek!


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

Sok könyvem van !


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

Hova érdemes feltölteni,hogy megoszthassam veletek


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

Remélem jókat csere-berélünk majd!


----------



## markusd (2013 Január 27)

Már csak a 48. órát kell kivárnom!
Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## Lindako (2013 Január 27)

Hali mindenkinek :3 
Majd ha nekilátok a fejemben kikristályosodó történet legépeléséhez, megosztom veletek.
Ha akarjátok, ha nem


----------



## Becache (2013 Január 27)

Kedves Melitta, köszi az instrukciókat.


----------



## Becache (2013 Január 27)

Miről is van szó, elég sok bejegyzés van itt.


----------



## rozandi (2013 Január 27)

állandó tag steretnék lenni


----------



## rozandi (2013 Január 27)

már csak 6 üzenet


----------



## rozandi (2013 Január 27)

és hamarosan meglesz


----------



## rozandi (2013 Január 27)

még itt vagyok


----------



## Editke30 (2013 Január 27)

Én is vissza találtam ide...


----------



## Editke30 (2013 Január 27)

már csak 9!!


----------



## Editke30 (2013 Január 27)

Nem is gondoltam volna ..ha bele merül az ember milyen hamar megvan(lesz)a limit
Igen az első lépést nehéz csak igazán megtenni a többi jön..


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

hellóka


----------



## Editke30 (2013 Január 27)

szia
most szántad rá magad a gyűjtögetésre?


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

valahogy kiment a fejemből idáig


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

háárom


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

négy 4


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

öt


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

hat


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

hét


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

nyolc


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

kilenc


----------



## Editke30 (2013 Január 27)

Én vissza fele számolok már 4,3,2,1, 20!!!
nagyon jó


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

de jó neked ><
tíz!


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

11


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

tizenkettőő


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

13


----------



## Editke30 (2013 Január 27)

Lehagysz!!


----------



## Editke30 (2013 Január 27)

már csak három 3


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)




----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

tizenöt


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

17


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

18


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

már csak egy


----------



## Editke30 (2013 Január 27)

Lehagysz!!


----------



## Editke30 (2013 Január 27)

nekem is!


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

kész! elvileg


----------



## Verity (2013 Január 27)

már csak 48 óra


----------



## Editke30 (2013 Január 27)

Én úgy értelmeztem hogy regisztálás után 48 óra +20 hozzászólás a 48 óra rég letelt a 20 is meg van de még vájuk a köv.48 órát?


----------



## Editke30 (2013 Január 27)

Köszi! minden rendben.


----------



## Editke30 (2013 Január 27)

Nem kell annyi várni ,nekem müködik


----------



## Editke30 (2013 Január 27)

Verity írta:


> már csak 48 óra



Nem kell várni nekem müködik


----------



## NemesPeti (2013 Január 28)

Azért köszi, hogy ezzel meg van könnyítve a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Lenke987 (2013 Január 28)

Minden Károlynak boldog névnapot!!


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

20


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

19


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

18


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

17


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

16


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

15


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

14


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

13


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

12


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

11


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

10


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

9


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

8


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

7


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

6


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

5


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

4:razz:


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

3


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

2


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

1


----------



## Ladybug1 (2013 Január 28)

8) Köszönöm szépen


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

köszi,nagyon hasznos


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

köszi ez is hasznos


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

ez nagyon jó!


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

gyerekkori emlékek


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

A gyerekek nagy kedvence nálunk!


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

Ezek a muzikelek is kedvencek


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

ez mehet a farsangra!


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

ez is a gyerekkort idézi


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

ez csak kazettán volt meg


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

ez is hasznos az oviban


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

a film is jó meg a zenéje is


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

ez bakelit lemezen volt még meg egyszer


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

ez az egyik nagy kedvenc ilyenkor télidőben


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

ez egy nagyszerű dal egy nagyszerű előadótól


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

köszönöm, régi kedvenc


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

nagyon sokat segít a munkámban


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

anyák napjára mindig remek dalok


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

Rengeteg jó zene van fenn, köszönöm


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

Tényleg nagyon jó volt a suliban is a gyerekemnek is


----------



## jucimanci (2013 Január 28)

Remélem a téma nem áll le, és sok szülő leli örömét benne, a gyerekekkel egyetemben


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

1


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

2


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

3


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

4


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

5


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

6


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

7


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

8


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

9


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

10


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

11


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

12


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

13


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

14


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

15


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

16


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

17


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

18


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

19


----------



## bogita88 (2013 Január 28)

Köszönöm szépen a segítséget!!!


----------



## Lenke987 (2013 Január 29)

17


----------



## tmanyasz (2013 Január 29)

ez a második hozzászólásom


----------



## tmanyasz (2013 Január 29)

3


----------



## tmanyasz (2013 Január 29)

4


----------



## tmanyasz (2013 Január 29)

5


----------



## Pijee (2013 Január 29)

1


----------



## Pijee (2013 Január 29)

2


----------



## Pijee (2013 Január 29)

3


----------



## Pijee (2013 Január 29)

4


----------



## Pijee (2013 Január 29)

5


----------



## Pijee (2013 Január 29)

6


----------



## Pijee (2013 Január 29)

7


----------



## Pijee (2013 Január 29)

8


----------



## Pijee (2013 Január 29)

9


----------



## Pijee (2013 Január 29)

10


----------



## tmanyasz (2013 Január 29)

sallalla


----------



## Katca71 (2013 Január 29)

1


----------



## Katca71 (2013 Január 29)

:d


----------



## enilisa (2013 Január 29)

en meg mindig nem ertem el?


----------



## enilisa (2013 Január 29)

azt gondoltam mar sikerult


----------



## Vasmargó (2013 Január 29)

Szeretném,mert szeretek olvasni,beszélgetni.


----------



## enilisa (2013 Január 29)

??????????


----------



## enilisa (2013 Január 29)

meg hany komment?


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

Mert csak 18 az üzeneted?


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

Még sok!


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

3


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

4


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

És ez így megy?


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

6


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

7


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

8


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

9


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

10


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

11


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

12


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

13


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

14


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

15


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

16


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

17


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

18


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

19


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

:d 20!


----------



## jolan30 (2013 Január 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## jolan30 (2013 Január 29)

Már csak két hozzászólás kell!


----------



## jolan30 (2013 Január 29)

Segítsetek!


----------



## jolan30 (2013 Január 29)

Bocs, még egy kellett


----------



## jakabarpa (2013 Január 29)

most akkor mivan?


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

Jöttem ledarálni a húsz hozzászólásomat. ^^


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

Legyen ez a második.


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

A harmadik.


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

Láttam, hogy voltak itt idézetek is, így most jöjjön részletében egy vers.


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

Adalgisa Nery: Ének az újszülötthöz


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

Elválasztalak téged az időtől és látom,
alig hogy megszülettél,
már elkezdtél meghalni.


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

Nyöszörgésednek mind örülnek öntudatlanul,
csak engem szomorít sok jövendő tévelygésed.
Felfakad majd benned az önzés,


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

felnő veled a gonoszság,
testvéred ellen indítasz harcot,
sok fájdalom oka leszel,


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

igaztalan és csak nagynéha jó.
Megtagadod majd eredetedet,
harcolni fogsz magaddal s meg kell mégis


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

ismételned nagyapád hazugságát,
apád törtetését,
anyád fondorlatát.


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

Az után indulsz, ami megnevettet
s nem az után, ami könnyezni késztet,
míg egy nap elfelejted önmagadat.


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

Mindenki nevetve ünnepel most,
hogy megindultál a halál felé
csak én sírok veled, amiért


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

megszülettél az embereknek.
A Rossz visszfénye vagy,
a kísérlet, amelynek szüleid


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

nem merik bevárni végét.
Hadd tegyem el mosolyomat,
hogy mosolyodhoz keverjem,


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

majd ha Istenben elpihensz s a többiek siratnak.


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

Nos, azt hiszem nagyobb darabokra tördeltem a verset, mintsem meglegyen a húsz.


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

Akkor legyen itt még egy-két idézet:


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

,,Az a szóbeszéd járja Amerikában, hogy két intelligens faj létezik a földön: emberek és magyarok." *Isaac Asimov*


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

,,Azt hiszem, megtaláltam az állatok és a civilizált ember közötti hiányzó láncszemet. Mi vagyunk az." *​Konrad Lorenz*


----------



## DRSHDR (2013 Január 30)

És ezzel meg is van a húsz hozzászólás. Egy remekbe szabott további szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Hello.mikor lesz már végre tavasz?


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Hát én egy könyvet keresek,de nagyon nehezen találom.


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Na,de majd meglesz valahogy.


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Hogy nem jut eszembe semmi sem...


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Jó étvágyat mkinek. Ebéd indul.


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Egy kis húsleves...


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Ez jól esett.


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Bojli szemle indulhat.


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Kemény,de hogy tartós lesz-e peca közben...?


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Fött vagy száritott,ez itt a kérdés.


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Döntöttem.Fele - fele arányban.


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Tök jol elvan itt az ember igy egyedül.


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Kicsit unalmas,de ez van.


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Vizforralás idul.


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Csaligolyók elökészitve.


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

A végeredmény majd kiderül.


----------



## Drover (2013 Január 30)

Na,megyek beledobálom.


----------



## piros55 (2013 Január 31)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## vilma01 (2013 Január 31)

1


----------



## Mimmo (2013 Január 31)

Halihó


----------



## storok (2013 Január 31)

Kedves Mindenki,

Mozaikos 1 osztályos tudáspróbákat, felmérőket keresek Matekból, szövegértésből, illetve minden egyébb érdekel.

Köszönöm előre is a segítséget


----------



## Laci9000734 (2013 Január 31)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Laci9000734 (2013 Január 31)

Szeretem ezt a tavaszias enyhe időt!


----------



## Laci9000734 (2013 Január 31)

Jó lenn egy-két zenei alapot letölteni, aztán mehet a \\m/.


----------



## bacsanora (2013 Január 31)

Sziasztok :..:
Újra divat a kézimunka !Saját ruhatár felfrissitésére egy is kalocsai ,igen ám de szabadkézzel vagy szépen olyan elönyomottan ? 
A "drukkolás házilag " beirtam a keresőbe. És láss csodát megtaláltam ,méghozzá itt ! Nagyon örülök.


----------



## bacsanora (2013 Január 31)

Kérdezhetnétek mire kell ,vagy miért ? Nem csak a divat miatt ,hanem rendezvényre is !


----------



## VargaVi (2013 Január 31)

partvonal


----------



## vilma01 (2013 Február 1)

drukkolás házilag : belinkelnéd esetleg ide?


----------



## Szigeti Nikol (2013 Február 1)

Sziasztok!
legfőképp gyermekeim (1,5, ~6, 7,5 évesek) miatt keresgélek a neten sokszor mindenféle anyagokat. Már többször botlottam a canadahun oldalba, ahol megoldást találhattam volna, de sajnos nem voltam tag. tegnap amikor egy testrészekről szóló színezőt kerestem majdnem 6 éves ovis fiamnak, és megint itt bukkantam rá, döntöttem, regiszrálok és végigcsinálom a procedurát. Egyenlőre gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat...
üdv mindenkinek. igyekszem én is hasznos taggá válni mások számára


----------



## Szigeti Nikol (2013 Február 1)

szeretnék nyitni egy topikot majd, hogy mindannyian jót nevessünk: gyerekszáj lesz a címe....


----------



## muci1974 (2013 Február 1)

nekem is 4 osztályos témazárok kellenek tud valaki?


----------



## muci1974 (2013 Február 1)

környezet ismeret 4 osztályos témazárók?


----------



## muci1974 (2013 Február 1)

4 osztályos felmérőket keresek


----------



## muci1974 (2013 Február 1)

köszönöm ha valaki feltölt pár témazárót


----------



## muci1974 (2013 Február 1)

az alap benned van


----------



## regi458 (2013 Február 2)

Hello.


----------



## Ruruuu (2013 Február 2)

:lol:


----------



## Ruruuu (2013 Február 2)

köszi!!


----------



## Sievera (2013 Február 2)

Sziasztok! Tegnap regeltem, most pedig ebédet főzök, fél szemem a gépen, másik fél a konyhán.


----------



## Sievera (2013 Február 2)

Ja, a harmadik szemem a babakocsin, a negyedik a nagyobb gyerek matekelckéjén. Néha úgy érzem magam, mint egy pók.


----------



## Sievera (2013 Február 2)

Ha kinézek az ablakon, szakadó esőt látok. A jó benne, hogy én bent vagyok, az eső meg kint. A rossz, hogy ez így is marad, ugrott a délutáni séta.


----------



## Sievera (2013 Február 2)

Szerintetek borsót vagy gombát tegyek a rizsbe?


----------



## Sievera (2013 Február 2)

Borsót teszek. Színt visz bele.


----------



## Sievera (2013 Február 2)

Zöldet.


----------



## Sievera (2013 Február 2)

Érdekes ez a hsz-gyűjtés. Kicsit magányos dolog, de praktikus.


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

Hát akkor én is elkezdem a hsz gyűjtést.


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

Remélem nem lesz baj ha ilyen gyerekes módon szedem össze a húszat.


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

Habár mindenki ezt csinálja szóval én sem zavartatom magam.


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

Nem tudom mit írhatnék.


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

Lehet, hogy valami bemutatkozás jó lenne.


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

183 cm és 74 kg vagyok


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

kutyás


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

a cicákat nem szeretem


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

a vicc oldalakon már idegbajt kapok grumpy cat-től


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

egyetemre járok


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

takarítani


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

csak vicc volt


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

ha-ha-ha jót nevettünk


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

nem sportolok


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

de a focit azt szeretem játszani is és nézni is


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

nincs kedvenc kajám mindenevő vagyok


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

habár az olasz konyha közel áll a szívemhez


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

na még egy


----------



## Zoli0304 (2013 Február 2)

Elnézést ha a gyűjtögetésemmel problémát okoztam.


----------



## ari1313 (2013 Február 2)

Biga


----------



## ari1313 (2013 Február 2)

Nem szeretem a focit, de a gyerekem miatt nézem.


----------



## ari1313 (2013 Február 2)

Ám ha belegondolok nem is olyan rossz.


----------



## ari1313 (2013 Február 2)

Még akár szerethető is.


----------



## ari1313 (2013 Február 2)

Ti hogy gondoljátok?


----------



## juci97 (2013 Február 2)

sziasztok


----------



## juci97 (2013 Február 2)

még 6 hozzászólást kell gyűjtenem


----------



## juci97 (2013 Február 2)

de már csak 5öt, hogy teljes értékű tag legyek


----------



## juci97 (2013 Február 2)




----------



## juci97 (2013 Február 2)

amúgy nagyon jó ez az oldal.


----------



## juci97 (2013 Február 2)

ez az utolsó előttim..


----------



## juci97 (2013 Február 2)

megvan, köszi, sziasztok.


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Holnap főznöm kellene, de semmi kedvem. Pedig muszáj lesz...


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Valami ötlet?


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Nincs kedvem gondolkodni.


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Leves, az kell.


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Imádom a leveseket. Mindegy milyen.


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Zöldség leves, gyümölcs leves, satöbbi.


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Tényleg, a gyümölcs leves jó lesz!


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Nem kell mindig hús.


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Miért kell mindig vasárnap húsleves?


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Marad a gyümölcs leves.


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Mi legyen a második fogás?


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Csirke :cici: talán???


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Cékla jó lesz hozzá?


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Nem. Ne legyen csirke :cici:.


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Inkább kacsa pecsenyét ennék.


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Krumplipürével. Nyami.


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Párolt lila káposztával.


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

És kell sütike is valami.


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Mindegy milyen, csak édes legyen.


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Sok-sok krémmel. Mert az úgy jó.


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Most jut eszembe. Teljesen kiment a fejemből.
Holnap nem is kell főznöm.


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Névnapi buliba megyek, hurrá!


----------



## dusika73 (2013 Február 2)

Eszem-iszom, nem főzök!


----------



## kaplarne (2013 Február 2)

Sziasztok!Nagyon tetszik az oldal igaz kicsit nehezen találom fel magam!Ági


----------



## kaplarne (2013 Február 2)

nagyon jó


----------



## kaplarne (2013 Február 2)

Nagyon jó ötletek!


----------



## kaplarne (2013 Február 2)

Nagyon örülök hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## kaplarne (2013 Február 2)




----------



## kaplarne (2013 Február 2)




----------



## kaplarne (2013 Február 2)




----------



## kaplarne (2013 Február 2)

Az én két gyermekem már 13és17 évesek 3 éves korig a fülfájással sokat betegeskedtünk és ez az orrfuvás miatt volt


----------



## kaplarne (2013 Február 2)

Sokszor látom hogy az utcán a szülők mondják erősen fújd és közben nem érik el a kivánt hatást


----------



## kaplarne (2013 Február 2)




----------



## kaplarne (2013 Február 2)




----------



## kaplarne (2013 Február 2)




----------



## kaplarne (2013 Február 2)




----------



## csucsa (2013 Február 3)

vannak szerencsések


----------



## szederjesi (2013 Február 3)

nagyon jok!!!


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

Nekem holnap 0. kémia órám lesz.


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

És egy teljesen új tanárral


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

Mert a suli valamilyen pályázatot nyert


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

És neki azzal kell foglalkoznia


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

Pedig jól tanított, vele megértettünk mindent


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

Helyette nyugodtan lecserélhetnék a magyar tanárunkat


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

másfél év alatt egyedül a szóelemzést sikerült megtanítania


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

ami nem túl sok


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

Most tanultam meg a vikingeket olaszul


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

mert olasz-magyar kéttannyelvűbe járok


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

ami elég nehéz


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

mivel csak másfél éve tanulok olaszul


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

a töri és a föci a legnehezebb


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

a művtöri meg a legviccesebb


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

mert azt egy olasz anyanyelvű tanár tartja


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

egyébként szinkronúszom


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

amit nagyon szeretek és már 4 éve csinálom


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

egy nagyon jó karnevál témájú kűrünk van


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

most meg a húgom farsangi előadására vágok zenét


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

ő is mindent a legjobbkor tud oda adni


----------



## bianap (2013 Február 3)

most is csinálhatom meg ezt neki amikor tanulnom kéne


----------



## balczonemo (2013 Február 4)

Nagyon szeretnék csatlakozni.


----------



## balczonemo (2013 Február 4)

Rengeteg jó ötletem van.


----------



## balczonemo (2013 Február 4)

Nagyon klassz témákat találok itt, remélem hamarosan én is aktív tag lehetek!!!


----------



## balczonemo (2013 Február 4)

Érdekel minden ami kézimunka.


----------



## balczonemo (2013 Február 4)

Minden ami könyv.


----------



## balczonemo (2013 Február 4)

Ötletelni szeretnék általános iskolás korú gyerekek fejlesztésével kapcsolatban is.


----------



## balczonemo (2013 Február 4)

Remélem hamarosan sikerül.


----------



## balczonemo (2013 Február 4)

Imádom a keresztszemes hímzést.


----------



## balczonemo (2013 Február 4)

Rengeteg letölthető anyagom van hozzá.


----------



## csomam (2013 Február 4)

hello


----------



## csomam (2013 Február 4)

:33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33::33:


----------



## Suttyoo (2013 Február 4)

jelen


----------



## ZenGa (2013 Február 4)

dettó


----------



## juci17 (2013 Február 5)

Sziasztok! Új vagyok és szeretném osszeszedni a 20 hozzászólást, de nem tudom hogy itt kell-e,vagy hogyan mukodik a dolog. Kérlek segítsetek?


----------



## juci17 (2013 Február 5)

Nincs itt senki?


----------



## baintner (2013 Február 5)

De itt vagyok!


----------



## juci17 (2013 Február 5)

Ez is beszámít a 20 hozzászólásba?


----------



## juci17 (2013 Február 5)

Tud valaki válaszolni?


----------



## juci17 (2013 Február 5)

Na jó, várok még 1-2 órát!


----------



## juci17 (2013 Február 5)

Még nem telt le a 48 óra!


----------



## flk23 (2013 Február 6)

Hali !


----------



## kamilla46 (2013 Február 6)

1


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

igyekszek hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólásom


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

igyekszem


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

ez ha minden igaz a 3.


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

most jön a 4.


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

ma akkor már meg tudom nézni a csatolásokat?


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

6. hozzászólás


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

most mehet a 7.


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

Most látom számolni nem tudok 9.


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

Mehet a 10.


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

Elég lassan haladok 11.


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

hol is tartottam?


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

Nagyon jó hogy lértehoztátok ezt a topikot


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

14. is megvan


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

Küldöm a 15.


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

16-os is megvan


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

17-est is küldöm


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

18 megvan


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

19 !!!!!


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

El se hiszem 20


----------



## Angel317 (2013 Február 6)

20. is megvan


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

Gyors voltál Angel!


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

Én is igyekszem.


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

Már 3!


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

És 4!


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

5!


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

6! Haladok...


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

7!


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

8


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

9!


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

10!


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

11!


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

Már nincs sok!


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

13!


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

14!


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

15!


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

16!:..:


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

17!


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

18!


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

19!


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## socceranyu (2013 Február 6)

21!


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 6)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## Imperat (2013 Február 6)

Örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## h.orsika87 (2013 Február 6)




----------



## h.orsika87 (2013 Február 6)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## h.orsika87 (2013 Február 6)

hallottam már erről az idézetről. szerintem is mély érzelmeket kelthet egyesekben, főleg akik már érezték hasonlóképpen magukat.


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

Hihetetlen, hogy erre eddig nem találtam rá!


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

Pedig nem is tegnap regisztráltam.


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

Az is hozzátartozik az igazsághoz, hogy nem is jártam erre sűrűn.


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

De ezen könnyen segíthetek.


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

Ezután rendszeres és szorgalmas látogatója leszek az oldalnak.


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

Nagyon igyekszem, hogy ne csak vigyek, hanem hozzak is.


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

Ez a kedvenc idézetem: "A bölcs ember tudja, hogy egyetlen igazi ellensége van: saját maga. Ezt az ellenséget nehéz lerázni, és nagyon, nagyon ravasz. Állandóan azon mesterkedik, hogyan vigyen vakvágányra minket. Olyan ellenség ez, melyet mindig szemmel kell tartanunk, és igyekeznünk kell túljárni az eszén." (Ben Hecht)


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

10! Felénél járok.


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

Szenzációs ötlet ez a 20 hozzászólást gyűjtő topik!


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

Köszönet érte!


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

Csak össze kéne jönnie még ma a 20-nak.


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

Nagyon igyekszem.


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

És ez már a tizenötödik!


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

Gyorsan haladok...


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

Sietek, szaladok.


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

kiss ezt a topik indítójának küldöm.


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

Már csak 2!


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

És az utolsóóóóó!


----------



## kveraat (2013 Február 6)

Ez meg a ráadás!  És még 1x köszönöm!


----------



## Selenyty (2013 Február 6)

Szép jó estét a még Fennlévőknek és az Éjszakai baglyoknak:..:


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

Nálam még tizenhét hozzászólás hiányzik


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

vagyis már csak 16


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

ez tetszik, ilyet se láttam még sehol


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

Okos ötlet ez a topik, hogy felesleges hozzászólások máshol ne legyenek.


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

már csak 13 kell


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

megint zuhog az eső...


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

már igazán jöhetne a tavasz...


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

legyen minden zöld, illatos, és napsütötte...


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

Nem is olyan egyszerű a nagy semmiről írni 20x


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

Még 8 kell


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

Dr.Csont


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

Bon Jovi


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

Az Éhezők Viadala


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

Frei Tamás


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

Danielle Steel


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

Nemere István


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## Selenyty (2013 Február 6)

Milyen igaz.....


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 6)

Szép álmokat mindenkinek!


----------



## Selenyty (2013 Február 6)

Hotel Transylvania


----------



## Selenyty (2013 Február 6)

Úgy tűnik magamra maradtam


----------



## Selenyty (2013 Február 7)

Így nehezen fog összejönni....


----------



## Lepkeanyu (2013 Február 7)

Dehogynem, kitartás!


----------



## kiki0303 (2013 Február 7)

Itt nálunk szállingózik valami a levegőben.....


----------



## kiki0303 (2013 Február 7)

:d:d


----------



## kiki0303 (2013 Február 7)

Nem sikerül a szmájli!!!!


----------



## kiki0303 (2013 Február 7)

szeretnék már állandó tag lenni!


----------



## kiki0303 (2013 Február 7)




----------



## kiki0303 (2013 Február 7)




----------



## kiki0303 (2013 Február 7)

érdekes témáitok vannak


----------



## kiki0303 (2013 Február 7)




----------



## kiki0303 (2013 Február 7)

már csak 9 kell


----------



## kiki0303 (2013 Február 7)

már csak 8


----------



## kiki0303 (2013 Február 7)

Már csak 7:!:


----------



## kiki0303 (2013 Február 7)

már csak 6


----------



## kiki0303 (2013 Február 7)

már csak 5


----------



## kiki0303 (2013 Február 7)

már csak 444444


----------



## kiki0303 (2013 Február 7)

3


----------



## kiki0303 (2013 Február 7)




----------



## kiki0303 (2013 Február 7)

:55:


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

Ide akármennyiszer lehet írni?


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

Igaz, már késő van, de jó lenne...ha


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

Meglenne a 20 hsz


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

Remélem nem csinálok rosszat, ha..


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

..ide írok 20-ig


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

Köszi


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

jElenléti ív


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

Lassan meglesz


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

Micimackóó fáázik


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

És én álmos vagyok


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

de kitartok


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

juhuhúúú


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

Hakapeszi Maki


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

Ez a gyors válasz nem is gyors..


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

Kitartááás


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

itt a 20..


----------



## AltanGerel (2013 Február 8)

És ezazzz


----------



## Dzsefy (2013 Február 8)

_Van valami varázslatos abban,
hogy megöregedtem, hisz
bölcsebb vagyok, mint valaha._


----------



## Dzsefy (2013 Február 8)

_A tükröd leszek, hogy lásd, ki vagy, ha nem látnád._


----------



## Dzsefy (2013 Február 8)

_A tested dolgozik naphosszat,
a kezed megágyaz éjszakára,
a lelked fárad, sose pihen
és már te sem mosolyogsz.
De nem hibáztatlak
a fájdalmaimért._


----------



## Dzsefy (2013 Február 8)

_Míg iszod a kávéd s én a teám,
csak ülünk egymás mellett némán.
Szeretném tudni, most mi lesz,
nem szólsz hozzám, mégis hazudsz nekem.
_


----------



## Dzsefy (2013 Február 8)

_Tudod, a nappal öli az éjt, de az éj hoz neki halált.
_


----------



## Dzsefy (2013 Február 8)

_Köszönöm, uram, jól vagyok.
(...)
Élek, és haldoklom,
ahogy eddig is.
_


----------



## Dzsefy (2013 Február 8)

_Kedvesem, fáj, hogy ezt kell mondanom:
tegnap még szerettelek, ma már gyáván elfutok.
Ez csak egy levél, szavakba önteni nem tudom,
nem hazudok neked, nincs miért maradnom._


----------



## Dzsefy (2013 Február 8)




----------



## Dzsefy (2013 Február 8)

_Még annyi mindent mondhatnék neked,
mégis évek óta írok egy levelet.
Csak egyetlen sornyi hazugság - röviden:
"Már megtanultam élni nélküled."_


----------



## Dzsefy (2013 Február 8)

_A jövő bizonytalan, s a vég mindig közel van._


----------



## Dzsefy (2013 Február 8)

_Fáj téged elengedni,
de soha nem fogsz követni.
Vége a nevetéseknek és lágy hazugságoknak,
vége az éjszakáknak, amikor próbáltunk meghalni,
ez a vég._


----------



## Dzsefy (2013 Február 8)

_Míg te ittad a kávéd, s én a teám,
csak ültünk egymás mellett tétován.
Lehet még esélyem? Szerethetlek még igazán?
Kérdezlek, de csak a csend felel rá - némán._


----------



## Dzsefy (2013 Február 8)

_Szeress egy hétig, szeress egy évig,
akár tavasztól télig!
De ma igazán szeress,
hiszen holnap megint elmegyek._


----------



## Dzsefy (2013 Február 8)

_Semmit sem tehetünk.
Egy napon majd
elmúlik a szerelem.
Hívás nélkül jön,
kérés nélkül megy.
Nem tehetünk semmit sem._


----------



## Dzsefy (2013 Február 8)

_A szerelem minden pillanatában benne van az elmúlás._


----------



## Dzsefy (2013 Február 8)

_
Az első pillanat, mikor megszületsz, társunkká szegődsz egy idegen világban.
A második pillanatban lassan felcseperedsz, s tágra nyitott szemekkel rácsodálkozol a világra._


----------



## Dzsefy (2013 Február 8)

_
A sorsodat a szerelem sem másíthatja meg._


----------



## pvargaa (2013 Február 8)

"A rossz dolgok nem történnek meg velünk; mi hívjuk őket, hogy tanulhassunk belőlük."
Deepak Chopra


----------



## pvargaa (2013 Február 8)

Gabriel García Márquez idézet Az élet nem az, amit az ember átélt, hanem az, amire visszaemlékszik, és ahogy visszaemlékszik rá, amikor el akarja mesélni.


----------



## pvargaa (2013 Február 8)

[h=1]Ha rossz vonatra szálltál, nem segít, ha a jó irányba kezdesz futni.
[/h] Bonhoeffer Dietrich


----------



## pvargaa (2013 Február 8)

arcel Wanders idézet "Aki kreatív életet akar élni, tegye azt, amihez nem ért, és tapasztalja meg a hibázás, a tévedés szépségét."


----------



## flk23 (2013 Február 8)

“Sokan azt hiszik, gondolkodnak, pedig csak újrarendezik előítéleteiket.” (*William James*)


----------



## minu2001 (2013 Február 8)

Ez igen!


----------



## minu2001 (2013 Február 8)

HELITTA !
Köszi, a segítséget.


----------



## minu2001 (2013 Február 8)

én is a korcsokat kedvelem


----------



## minu2001 (2013 Február 8)

mindenki abban hisz amiben akar


----------



## minu2001 (2013 Február 8)

nekem sikerült


----------



## minu2001 (2013 Február 8)

mi is várjuk a farsangot


----------



## minu2001 (2013 Február 8)

szerintem is klassz


----------



## minu2001 (2013 Február 8)

jó játákötletek


----------



## minu2001 (2013 Február 8)

én is várom


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

Köszönöm!


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

Jó ötlet


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

Inkább ide írjunk


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

Mint teleszemeteljük a hasznosabb tartalmakat


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

remélem


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

sikerül


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

még ma


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

elérnem


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

a szükséges


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

számú


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

hozzá


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

szólást


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

bár


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

ennek


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

így


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

nem


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

túl


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

sok


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

értelme


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

van


----------



## spacebeer (2013 Február 8)

Bár ezek szerint vagy nem automatikusan történik, vagy további időbe telik.


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

köszönöm


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

sikerült


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

végre


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

regisztrálni


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

óriási


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

lehetőség


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

már


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

nagyon


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

szerettem


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

volna


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

ma


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

este


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

a végére


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

járni


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

ennek


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

az egész


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

procedurának


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

na


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

remélem


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

sikerülni


----------



## tunes (2013 Február 8)

fog


----------



## kt78 (2013 Február 9)

Sziasztok!

Bár rég jártam itt ,a legtöbb mid keresése ide irányít


----------



## dobremama (2013 Február 9)

Sziasztok!!!!


----------



## kt78 (2013 Február 9)

Egy pár zeném nekem is van ,amit megpróbálok feltenni


----------



## kt78 (2013 Február 9)

Sajnos nem tudom feltenni valamiért


----------



## kt78 (2013 Február 9)

Megvan sima mappába és zip file-ba is ,de nem tudom mellékletnént elküldeni


----------



## kt78 (2013 Február 9)

A múltkor egy-egy zenét sikerült cstolnom ,de mappába levőt nem sikerült


----------



## kt78 (2013 Február 9)

Ha esetleg nem találok ide ,köszönettel venném ,ha megírná valaki, hogy hogy tudok mappában levő összes midit csatolni


----------



## kt78 (2013 Február 9)

Biztos van köztük már meglevő ,de én nagyon örültem neki amikor megtaláltam.


----------



## Neji (2013 Február 9)

hello


----------



## Pircsi50 (2013 Február 9)

De szép nap van ma


----------



## Pircsi50 (2013 Február 9)

Várom már hogy én is le tölthessek


----------



## Pircsi50 (2013 Február 9)




----------



## Pircsi50 (2013 Február 9)

Mikor lesz már tavasz? Annyira lehangoló ez az idő...


----------



## Pircsi50 (2013 Február 9)




----------



## bmatek (2013 Február 9)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## csibe70 (2013 Február 9)

Sziasztok!

Új vagyok! Üdvözlök Mindenkit!

csibe70


----------



## hupanna (2013 Február 9)

Üdvözlet a Kanadában élőknek és az itthoniaknak is!


----------



## klara2013 (2013 Február 9)

Sziasztok mindenkinek szép napot


----------



## acsorama (2013 Február 9)

hát legyen (bár nem tetszik a dolog)
20.


----------



## acsorama (2013 Február 9)

ez igy meg ??

19


----------



## acsorama (2013 Február 9)

úgy tűnik igen ...
18


----------



## acsorama (2013 Február 9)

17


----------



## acsorama (2013 Február 9)

20 másodpercet kell várni ..
na jó
16


----------



## acsorama (2013 Február 9)

ez az "Internal Server error" normális jelenség ??


----------



## acsorama (2013 Február 9)

Lehet, hogy az volt a baj, hogy két ablakban is benn voltam ??


----------



## acsorama (2013 Február 9)

most mintha jobb lenne


----------



## acsorama (2013 Február 9)

elvileg a számláló már 20-at ir


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

Hol látható a számláló?


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

szép napot


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

hol a számláló?


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

néha sikerül írni néha nem


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

mikor tudok már letölteni?


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

na a végén még sikerül írnom ...


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

addig nem fekszek le amíg nincs meg a 20


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

más is így csinálja?


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

és ezt lehet így?


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

gondolom igen


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

lehet hogy már csak 8 üzenet kell?


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

7 ?


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

6


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

5


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

4


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

3


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

2


----------



## Huuanita (2013 Február 9)

1


----------



## pvargaa (2013 Február 10)

[h=2]Boldognak senki sem születik – azt meg kell teremteni.[/h] [h=3]Müller Péter - Örömkönyv[/h]


----------



## pvargaa (2013 Február 10)

[h=2]Az ember sohasem azért lesz szomorú, mert a bánat kívülről rátör – hanem mert belülről csinálja. Az érzéseink sohasem kívülről szakadnak ránk, hanem belülről! És belül mindig azt érezzük, amit megengedünk magunknak![/h] [h=3]Müller Péter - Isten bohócai [/h]


----------



## pvargaa (2013 Február 10)

[h=2]Szeretni kevesen tudnak, ez köztudott. De még kevesebben tudják viselni a következményeit.[/h] [h=3]Ancsel Éva - Százkilencvennégy bekezdés az emberről[/h]


----------



## hupanna (2013 Február 10)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Noty (2013 Február 10)

Kellemes napot mindenkinek!


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

*Kellemes napot kívánok!*

Kellemes napot kívánok!


----------



## martus05 (2013 Február 10)

Kellemes napot kívánok!


----------



## nyufy (2013 Február 10)

Szépjóestét!


----------



## pildi2012 (2013 Február 10)

Jó éjt!


----------



## Gelaci (2013 Február 11)

Szép jó reggelt, minden Kedves Fórumozónak!


----------



## niksi021 (2013 Február 11)

Mindenkinek nagyon kellemes napot kívánok.


----------



## Dusenka (2013 Február 11)

Hahó!


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

asd


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

asd19


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

asd18


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

18


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

16


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

15


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

14


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

13


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it




CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

12


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

11


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

10


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

9


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

8


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

7


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

6


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

5


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

4


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

3


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

2


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

végeztem köszi a segítséget


----------



## hzsnoe12 (2013 Február 12)

nem tudom, nekem nem működik ez a 20 üzenetes izé


----------



## storok (2013 Február 12)

A 20 miatt


----------



## storok (2013 Február 12)

Még 14


----------



## storok (2013 Február 12)

Még...még


----------



## storok (2013 Február 12)

még


----------



## storok (2013 Február 12)

még


----------



## nyufy (2013 Február 12)

Hollárihó! 
Itt hull a hó...


----------



## Christin80 (2013 Február 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Hideg van baromira


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Már csak 3


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

2


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

1


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Hurrááááááá


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

nem sikerült :-(


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

na talán most


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

haho


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

hull a hó


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

nagyon esik


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

sose lesz vége


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

De nem adom fel


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

egyszer csak sikerül


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

2011-ben regisztráltam 31 hozzászólás mégse


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Biztos bena vagyok


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Azután majd jól kivágnak innen


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Lassan sírok


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

nem is értem nagyon


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

hátha a többi nem volt elég értelmes


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

küzdök 40-ig hátha


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

már csak 4 kell hozzá


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

gyerünk máááár


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

Minnnyá remélem


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

és taláááán


----------



## alcedo (2013 Február 13)

no nem na mind1


----------



## storok (2013 Február 13)

még 10


----------



## storok (2013 Február 13)

még 9


----------



## storok (2013 Február 13)

még 8


----------



## storok (2013 Február 13)

még 6


----------



## storok (2013 Február 13)

még 7


----------



## storok (2013 Február 13)

még 5


----------



## storok (2013 Február 13)

még ..még


----------



## bertianya (2013 Február 13)

a Nap.


----------



## bertianya (2013 Február 13)

És köszönöm szépen a felvilágosítást.


----------



## bertianya (2013 Február 13)

Megtaláltam amit kerestem.


----------



## bertianya (2013 Február 13)

remélem sikerül a többi is.


----------



## bertianya (2013 Február 13)

Mármint a gyűjtögetés:


----------



## bertianya (2013 Február 13)

melyik ács ehető?


----------



## bertianya (2013 Február 13)

a kalács.


----------



## bertianya (2013 Február 13)

két füle van mégsem hall?


----------



## bertianya (2013 Február 13)

a fazék.


----------



## bertianya (2013 Február 13)

Fejjel alá, lábbal fel, a kiságyban úgy áll fel.


----------



## bertianya (2013 Február 13)

a hagyma.


----------



## bertianya (2013 Február 13)

Kerek, de nem alma, piros, de nem rózsa.


----------



## bertianya (2013 Február 13)

a paradicsom.


----------



## bertianya (2013 Február 13)

Ha feldobom, fehér, ha leesik, sárga.


----------



## bertianya (2013 Február 13)

a tojás. megvan a 20.


----------



## reni09 (2013 Február 13)

Üdvözlök mindenkit...


----------



## peter.mi (2013 Február 14)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## peter.mi (2013 Február 14)

Na, már nem kell sok a 20-hoz.


----------



## peter.mi (2013 Február 14)

Lassan már el is felejtem...


----------



## peter.mi (2013 Február 14)

...hogy miért regisztráltam ide.


----------



## peter.mi (2013 Február 14)

Ja, eszembe is jutott!


----------



## peter.mi (2013 Február 14)

Valami zenei alapot kerestem.


----------



## peter.mi (2013 Február 14)

Remélem, hogy aztán nem hiábavaló.


----------



## peter.mi (2013 Február 14)

És indul a visszaszámlálás, 3....


----------



## peter.mi (2013 Február 14)

kettő,1,....


----------



## peter.mi (2013 Február 14)

és megvan!!


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

Szia Melitta! Köszönöm szépen, Üdv:


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

akkor indul a gyűjtés 1


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

Szia


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

kiss


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)




----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

7 szia


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

8


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

szia


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

szia9


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

szia 10


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

*Már a felén túl vagyok. *


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

12


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

13 jaj de jó


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

14


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

15


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

16


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

17


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

18kiss


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

19...


----------



## kovesm (2013 Február 14)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget. Ez a 20.


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

1


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

2


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

3


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

4


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

5


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

6


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

7


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

8


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

9


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

10


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

11


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

12


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

13


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

14


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

15


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

16


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

17


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

18


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

19


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

és 20, köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## armoni (2013 Február 14)

20


----------



## ezzored21 (2013 Február 14)

10


----------



## ezzored21 (2013 Február 14)

11


----------



## ezzored21 (2013 Február 14)

12


----------



## ezzored21 (2013 Február 14)

13


----------



## ezzored21 (2013 Február 14)

14


----------



## ezzored21 (2013 Február 14)

15


----------



## ezzored21 (2013 Február 14)

16


----------



## ezzored21 (2013 Február 14)

17


----------



## ezzored21 (2013 Február 14)

18


----------



## ezzored21 (2013 Február 14)

19


----------



## ezzored21 (2013 Február 14)

20, és kösz


----------



## krisztián k (2013 Február 14)

Boldog Valentin napot mindenkinek!


----------



## banyairozsa (2013 Február 14)

Boldog 
Valentin napot mindenkinek


----------



## banyairozsa (2013 Február 14)

Boldog névnapot minden Bálintnak és Valentinnak


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 14)

:!:


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 14)

Ez mi?


----------



## Macserina (2013 Február 15)

Hmm... én sajnos nagyon is értem.


----------



## Fuzzythunder (2013 Február 15)

Hello!


----------



## bdpetya08 (2013 Február 15)

hali


----------



## bdpetya08 (2013 Február 15)

ez ilyen mindenes téma?


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

:d


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 4.


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 5.


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 6.


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 7.


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 8.


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 9.


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 10.


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 11.


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 12.


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 13.


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 14.


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 15.


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 16.


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 17.


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 18.


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 19.


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 20.


----------



## kottanelkul (2013 Február 15)

Szep napot mindenkinek! 21.


----------



## flk23 (2013 Február 15)

hali\\m/


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
1.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
2.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
3.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
4.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
5.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
6.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
7.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
8.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
9.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek! 
10.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
11.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
12.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
13.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
14.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
15.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
16.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
17.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
18.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
19.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!
20.


----------



## aadamu (2013 Február 16)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek! 
21.


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Első üzenetem.*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Második üzenetem.*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Fog ez menni! Harmadik üzenet.*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Negyedik üzenet.*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Ötödik üzenet.*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Hatodik üzenet.*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Hetedik üzenet.*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Nyolcadik üzenet*.


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Kilencedik üzenet.*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Tizedik üzenet. A fele megvan!*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Tizenegy.*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Tizenkettő.*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Tizenhárom.*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Tizennégy.*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Tizenöt.*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Tizenhat.*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Tizenhét.*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Tizennyolc.*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Tizenkilenc.*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Húsz!*


----------



## Whitehair (2013 Február 16)

*Huszonegy.*


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

Azt hiszem


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

hozzá kezdek


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

a gyűjtéshez


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

Már az ötödén túl vagyok!


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

Jó ötlet volt ez a topic.


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

Ha így haladok meg lesz a 20.


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

Elég unalmas magammal beszélgetni, de ez a szükséges rossz.


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

Ennek a hozzá szólásomnak semmi mondanivalója nincs!


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

A felénél vagyok!


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

Még szerencse, hogy nem 50 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

12 megvan!


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

Milyen szerencsés vagyok a 13. is megvan.


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

Elkalandoztam, de itt a 14.


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

Már csak 5 lesz hátra, ezt követően.


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

Megvolt a 16. is! Haladunk.


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

Elfogytak az ötletek. Most már csak gyűjtünk!


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

Utolsó előtti!!!!!


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

Ha minden igaz elértem!


----------



## MuBe73 (2013 Február 16)

Köszönöm a segítséget!!!


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

szevasztok


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

nagyon szepen koszonom a segitseget


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

alig varom hogy erjem el a 20 hozzaszolast


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

valaki tudja hol lehet jo korg ritmusokat kapni ??


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

Elonybe a KORG PA 500


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

de johet PA 800


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

vagy akrar PA50/60


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

a PA80 is de az csak sajat legyen


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

szevasztok ismet itt vagyok


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

csakany


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

Es odv mindenkinek


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

*udv*....


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

halihalo


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

helllo CH


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

hello februar


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

hello vilag


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

Hello Feb.17 es hello EUROPA


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

hyyy


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

sziasztok


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

Hello emberek sok sikert az allandosulashoz, Viszlat az oldalon


----------



## Szabolcs20 (2013 Február 17)

21. uzenet hello


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

Az én kisfiam nagyon szeretne kutyát, a palotapincsi szóba jöhet nálunk is


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

gratulálok az állandó tagsághoz!


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

igyekszem összegyűjteni!


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

akkor folytatom, ez a negyedik:wink:


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

ha nektek is így sikerült, folytatom a "hagyományt"!


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

nem is olyan egyszerű ez


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

de a 48 órát kivárni sem lesz az!


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

még 13!


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

nagyon sok hasznos dolog van az oldalon!


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

mindjárt félidő, de belassult a dolog!?


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

én is feltöltök majd anyagokat - persze ha lesz rá jogosultságom


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

már nagyon várom a szerdát


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

soha nem írtam még ennyit válasz nélkül


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

már csak 7 kell!


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

kicsit bonyolult itt eligazodni!


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

remélem belejövök hamar!


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

mit írjak még????


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

ezt mindenki így csinálja...


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

komolyan?


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

már majdnem kész


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

és itt a 20.!!!!!


----------



## BBBogi (2013 Február 17)

sziasztok, 48 óra múlva találkozunk!


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Remélem holnap szép idő lesz..:wink:


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Az én kedvem is jobb lesz....kiss


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Szeretném, ha nyár lenne..


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Boldog szép napot mindenkinek...


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Van egy szép selyemhörcsögöm..


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Szeretem az állatokat....


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Télen szép a táj...


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

A tanulás nehéz..


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

A matek jó..


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Nem szeretem a bioszt...


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Az iskola szuper...


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Húsz meg húsz az negyven....


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

A Balaton szép...


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Szeretünk nyaralni..


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

A víz hideg...


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Nemsokára szünet lesz..


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Kamaszodik a fiam...


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Gyorsan repül az idő..


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

A vadaspark szép látvány..


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Egy..


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Kettő..


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Három


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Négy..


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Öt.....


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Hat..


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Hét és nyolc..


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Tíz ????


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Kimaradt a kilenc..


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

11-12


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Tizenhárom...


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Tizennégy


----------



## TheMiz (2013 Február 17)

Mennyi kell még?


----------



## Saraanna (2013 Február 18)

hello


----------



## Saraanna (2013 Február 18)




----------



## Saraanna (2013 Február 18)




----------



## Saraanna (2013 Február 18)

köszi


----------



## Saraanna (2013 Február 18)

hello


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

Új vagyok és még ismerkedek, hogy működik az oldal.A húsz hozzászólás bármilyen témájú lehet?


----------



## Saraanna (2013 Február 18)




----------



## Saraanna (2013 Február 18)

:d


----------



## Saraanna (2013 Február 18)

8


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

Rövid az élet, 
Egy perc, egy pillanat.
Apró homokszem,
De mégse céltalan,


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

Hisz felkap a szél,
Ha a magasba vágysz, 
Bármit megtehetsz,
Egy édenkert ölel át!


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

A szeretet nem a másik birtoklását jelenti. A szeretet valaminek ítélet nélküli megtapasztalása.


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

S az a legfájóbb könnyem, amelyik
Csak fojtogat, de nem birom kisírni, 
S az a legszebb dalom, amely csupán
Szivembe zsong, de nem birom megírni.


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

A tábortűz lángja meg sebzett vadként űz, 
halványul a vágy, ha magányomban mellém ülsz.


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

Nincs szerelem és nincs barátság, amely ha keresztezi sorsunk, ne hagyna bennünk örökre valamilyen nyomot.


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

És összemosolygott a két ember. A nyurga diák Pestről s az öreg csősz a nádak és vizek országából. És ebben a pillanatban elsüllyedt a múlt, a nagy korkülönbség, a megjárt utak, az iskola és rokonság, bizonyítvány és ajándék szivar, csak az ősi táj maradt meg s a zsákmányszerző, egyformán érző ember.


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

Aki őszintén tud mosolyogni, rossz ember nem lehet.


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

Tudod, amikor mosolyogsz, az egész világ sokkal jobb hely, mint egyébként.


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

A könnyek mennyisége a földön változatlan. Mihelyt valaki abbahagyja a sírást, másvalaki máshol sírva fakad. Ugyanez a törvény érvényes a nevetésre is.


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

Mosolyogjatok egymásra, a férjetekre, a feleségetekre, gyermekeitekre, válogatás nélkül minden embertársatokra - s ez segít majd, hogy kibontakoztassátok egymás iránti szereteteteket.


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

A szépség egy mosolygó arc. Megbecsülése mindannak, amivel Isten megáldotta az embert anélkül, hogy azokra a jellemvonásokra koncentrálna, melyeket elmulasztott továbbfejleszteni.


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

*Ne várjunk a nevetéssel, amíg boldogok leszünk, mert különben félő, hogy meghalunk, anélkül, hogy nevettünk volna.*


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

Nem tudom, mit rejt a sorsod, mosolyt hoz-e vagy könnyeket. Tanuld meg hát feledni a rosszat, s őrizd meg a boldog perceket.


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

Úgy érzem, a mosoly teszi, amit egy arc szépségének neveznek; ha a mosoly hozzáad valamit az arc bájához, akkor az arc gyönyörű, ha nem változik meg közben, akkor mindennapi, ha elrontja, csúnya.


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

"Amikor megszülettél, mindenki nevetett, csak Te sírtál. Éld úgy az életed, ha meghalsz, mindenki sírjon,csak Te nevess!"


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

Nem tudod, mit rejt a sorsod. 
Mosolyt hoz-e vagy könnyeket. 
Tanuld meg feledni a rosszat, s őrizd meg a boldog perceket...


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

„Sose felejts el mosolyogni. Még akkor sem, amikor szomorú vagy. Lehet, hogy valaki beleszeret a mosolyodba.”


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

„Bár az idő gyors szárnyakon repül, s te meg én egy fél életen át külön utakon járunk, sugárzóan szép mosolyod mindig eszembe juttatja egy mesébe illő tündérszerelem örökkévalóságát.”


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

„Minden percben, amíg lefele görbíted a szádat, elveszítesz hatvan másodpercnyi boldogságot.”


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

„Mindössze tizenhét izom munkája kell egy mosolyhoz, de negyvenhároméra van szükség a haragos tekintethez. 
Tedd hát azt, amit egy mosolyhoz kell tenned, és meglátod, ez jóval kevesebb erőfeszítésbe kerül.”


----------



## nocika212 (2013 Február 18)

Remélem egy kicsit felvidítottam valakinek a napját ezekkel az idézetekkel.Nem szeretem a hétfői munkanapokat!


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

hello.. köszi


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

19


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

18


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

17


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

16


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

15


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

14


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

13


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

12


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

11


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

10


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

9


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

8


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

7


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

6


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

5


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

4


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

3


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

2


----------



## livininlife (2013 Február 18)

have a nice day


----------



## Solya1 (2013 Február 18)

Több mint egy évig nem voltam, akkor több mint 20 hozzászólásom volt, most meg nincs meg...


----------



## Solya1 (2013 Február 18)

7 kell + 48 óra


----------



## Solya1 (2013 Február 18)

44


----------



## Solya1 (2013 Február 18)

lassan csak lassan


----------



## uname (2013 Február 18)

Hello!


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

1. hz


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

"Senki sem érdemli meg a könnyeidet, aki pedig megérdemli az nem fog sírásra késztetni." (Gabriel Garciel Marquez)


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

"Ne félj, hogy ma jön el a világvége. Ausztráliában már holnap van!"


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

_"Aki másokat becsmérel_, az magával sincs jóban, és saját önbecsülését mások leértékelésével próbálja erősíteni."


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

"Az igazi szeretet szabadságból van szőve. Ezért eltéphetetlen. Nincs benne enyém, tiéd, nincs benne félelem. Ez az, amit nem ismerünk - mert nem tudunk igazán szeretni."
(Müller Péter)


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

"A legvégén nem az fog számítani, hogy mennyi ÉV volt életedben, hanem hogy mennyi élet volt az ÉVEIDBEN."
/Abraham Lincoln/


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

Az ÉLET egy keringő, amit táncolsz a sírig....
Sorsod csupán csak attól függ, hogy KIVEL táncolod végig!


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

A legnagyobb baj, ha a hülyeség akaraterővel és szorgalommal párosul.


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

[FONT=&quot]A barát olyan, aki ismeri a szívedben rejlő dallamot, vissza tudja azt neked énekelni, akkor, ha te elfelejtetted. [/FONT]


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

[FONT=&quot]"A bátorság alapvetően annyit jelent, hogy kockára teszed az ismertet az ismeretlenért, a megszokottat a szokatlanért, a kényelmest a kényelmetlenért, a távoli cél felé tett fáradságos zarándokútért." (Osho) [/FONT]


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

[FONT=&quot]"Elérni valamit mindig könnyebb, megtartani, az a nehéz. Azért, mert ahhoz napról napra, következetesen kell dolgozni. Melós, de ami nem melós, azt általában nem is értékeli semmire az ember." (Csernus Imre) [/FONT]


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

[FONT=&quot]"Mindenki, aki besétál az életedbe, megtanít valamire. Még akkor is tanítanak téged, ha az agyadra mennek, mert ilyenkor megmutatják határaidat." (Andrew Matthews) [/FONT]


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

[FONT=&quot]"Az emberek egymás legtökéletesebb tulajdonságaiba szeretnek bele, ami végül is érthető, hisz ki ne szeretné egy másik ember legcsodálatosabb vonásait? Pedig nem ettől döglik a légy. Az igazán nagy csel, hogy el tudjuk-e fogadni a hiányosságokat? Őszintén meg tudjuk-e vizsgálni a partnerünk hibáit, és azt tudjuk-e mondani: "Átlépek rajtuk. Kihozok belőlük valamit." (Elizabeth M. Gilbert)[/FONT]


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

"Ha már mindig a fejemben jársz, legalább vedd le a cipőd ....ne legyen piszkos a fantáziám."


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

"Ha szeretsz valakit, tiszta szívből, akkor sohasem felejted el. Nem számít mi történt, mennyi idő telt el, szeretni fogod. Úgy érzed túlléptél, hogy többé már nincs rá szükséged, a szívedben mégis úgy őrzöd az emlékét, mint életed tavasza. S egyszer, ha szembejön veled, rád mosolyog, s életedről kérdez, csak annyit tudnál felelni: hiányos... Mert este, mikor lefekszel, párnádra hajtod fejed, elindul a kisfilm, peregnek az emlékek és a könnycseppek. Mindig is szeretni fogod, történjen bármi.."


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

[FONT=&quot]" - Miből lesz a boldogság? Mondd meg, úgy szeretném tudni!!! (...) - Biztonságból, meghittségből, közös dolgokból, önzetlen odaadásból, élményekből, megérzésekből, eszmékből, elképzelésekből, kihívásokból, célokból. És a lista még korántsem teljes." (Daniel Glattauer) [/FONT]


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

[FONT=&quot]Nem az Érdekel!


Nem érdekel, hogy miből élsz.
Azt akarom tudni, hogy mire vágysz,
és hogy mersz-e találkozni szíved vágyakozásával?![/FONT]


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

[FONT=&quot]Nem érdekel, hogy hány éves vagy.
Azt akarom tudni, megkockáztatod-e,
hogy hülyének néznek a szerelmed miatt,
az álmaidért vagy azért a kalandért, hogy igazán élj.[/FONT]


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

[FONT=&quot]Azt akarom tudni, hogy megérintetted-e szomorúságod középpontját,
Hogy sebet ejtett-e már valaha rajtad árulás az életben,
és hogy további fájdalmaktól való félelmedben visszahúzódtál-e már?[/FONT]


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

[FONT=&quot]Azt akarom tudni, hogy megérintetted-e szomorúságod középpontját,
Hogy sebet ejtett-e már valaha rajtad árulás az életben,
és hogy további fájdalmaktól való félelmedben visszahúzódtál-e már?[/FONT]


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

[FONT=&quot]Azt akarom tudni, hogy együtt tudsz-e lenni fájdalommal,
az enyémmel vagy a tieddel,
hogy vadul tudsz-e táncolni, és hagyni, hogy az eksztázis
megtöltsön az ujjad hegyéig anélkül, hogy óvatosságra intenél?![/FONT]


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

[FONT=&amp]Azt akarom tudni, hogy együtt tudsz-e lenni fájdalommal,
az enyémmel vagy a tieddel,
hogy vadul tudsz-e táncolni, és hagyni, hogy az eksztázis
megtöltsön az ujjad hegyéig anélkül, hogy óvatosságra intenél?![/FONT]


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

[FONT=&quot]Azt akarom tudni, hogy látod-e a szépet, még akkor is,
ha az nem mindennap szép...![/FONT]


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

[FONT=&quot]Azt akarom tudni, hogy együtt tudsz-e élni a kudarccal,
az enyémmel vagy a tiéddel, és mégis megállni a tó partján
és azt kiáltani az ezüst holdnak, hogy IGEN !![/FONT]


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

[FONT=&quot]Azt akarom tudni, hogy fel tudsz-e kelni
egy szomorúsággal és kétségbeeséssel teli éjszaka után,
fáradtan és csontjaidig összetörten?

[/FONT]


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

[FONT=&quot]Nem érdekel, hogy ki vagy, és hogy jutottál ide.

Nem érdekel, hogy hol, mit és kivel tanultál.


Azt akarom tudni, hogy mi tart meg belülről,
amikor minden egyéb már összeomlott.[/FONT]


----------



## Freonidasz (2013 Február 18)

[FONT=&quot]Azt akarom tudni, hogy tudsz-e egyedül lenni saját magaddal,
és hogy igazán szeretsz-e magaddal lenni az üres pillanatokban![/FONT]


----------



## LivJan (2013 Február 18)

igen!


----------



## LivJan (2013 Február 18)

Szerintem jók!


----------



## LivJan (2013 Február 18)

Ok!


----------



## LivJan (2013 Február 18)

Jók!


----------



## LivJan (2013 Február 18)

Szuper!


----------



## LivJan (2013 Február 18)

13


----------



## LivJan (2013 Február 18)




----------



## LivJan (2013 Február 18)

:55:


----------



## LivJan (2013 Február 18)




----------



## LivJan (2013 Február 18)

kiss


----------



## LivJan (2013 Február 18)

:55::55:


----------



## LivJan (2013 Február 18)




----------



## avogadro00 (2013 Február 18)

sziasztok!


----------



## bodrogilill (2013 Február 18)

hahó


----------



## jacky87 (2013 Február 19)

\\m/


----------



## Pikkpakk (2013 Február 19)

Üdv a fórumozóknak!


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

Sziasztok


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

Sajnos újra regisztrálnom kellett,mert elfelejtette a gépem a jelszavamat


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

Hiába kértem jelszó emlékeztetőt,hol a kivonás nem stimmelt,hol az email címem


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

Hallod-e te kiskovács!
Mit dohog a kalapács?
Azt dohogja, döndeleg
- ekevasat élezek,
mert a tavasz közeleg!


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

Cin-cin cinege,
itt a tavasz örülsz-e?
 -
Gyere tavasz, várva várlak,
hozz zöld ruhát fűnek fának!


----------



## MKATARA (2013 Február 19)

Igen


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

Azt mondják a cinegék,
itt a tavasz, nyitni kék!
Kék ibolya, hóvirág,
Csupa öröm a világ.


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

Süss fel nap,
fényes nap,
kertünk alatt két kis bárány
majd megfagy.
Eredj fel az égbe,
fehér lepedőbe,
kérd ki a kis kulcsot,
hívd be a hideget,
engedd ki a meleget!


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

”Vigyázz rá., mert nagyon ravasz,
s hamar becsap- ő a…. _/tavasz/_”


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

Tavasszal tér vissza,
ereszünk lakója,
fészkét igazítja. _/fecske/_
 -
Tó vizében lépeget,
békák veszedelme,
békát fog és messze néz
fél lábon merengve. _/gólya/_
 -


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

-
Ha bántják: szuszog,
ha nem bántják: kocog! _/sündisznó/_
 -
Varrni még senki se látta,
mégis csupa tű a háta. _ /sündisznó/_


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

Nem szállok el Afrikába,
télen itthon telelek.
Tavasszal a napsugárnak
”nyitnikék”-kel felelek. _/cinke/_


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

Szürke veréb, sárgabegy,​ a tavasz megérkezett.​


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

​ Ülj le, lepke, babot adok,​ ha megetted, többet adok.​ Kis pillangó, picike,​ ne légy bohó, szállj ide,​ tarkabarka szárnyadon,​ gyönyörködöm én nagyon!​ /magyar népköltés/​


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

​ Gólya néni, gólya bácsi,​ mit fognak ma vacsorázni?​ Békahúst, brekeke,​ mind elszökik előle.​ /magyar népköltés/​


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

​ Jer, jer kikelet,​ seprűzd ki a hideget,​ ereszd be a meleget,​ dideregtünk eleget!​


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

​ Katicabogárka​ Szállj fel az égbe.​ Hozzál onnan napfényt​ Arany tekenőbe.​ Hozzál nekünk meleget.​ Vigyed el a hideget.​


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

[h=2]*Tavaszi szél*[/h] Tavaszi szél vizet áraszt,​ virágom, virágom.​ Minden madár társat választ,​ virágom, virágom.​ ​ Hát én immár kit válasszak,​ virágom, virágom?​ Te engemet s én tégedet,​ virágom, virágom.​


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

[h=2]*Cifra palota*[/h] Cifra palota,​ Zöld az ablaka,​ Gyere ki te tubarózsa,​ Vár a viola.​ ​ Kicsi vagyok én,​ Majd megnövök én,​ Esztendőre vagy kettőre​ Huszár leszek én.​


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

​ [h=2]*Én elmentem a vásárba*[/h] Én elmentem a vásárba fél pénzzel,​ Tyúkot vettem a vásárban fél pénzzel.​ Tyúkom mondja: kityrákotty!​ Kárikittyom édes tyúkom mégis van egy fél pénzem.​ ​ Én elmentem a vásárba félpénzzel.​ Csibét vettem a vásárban félpénzzel.​ Csibém mondja: csip, csip, csip.​ Tyúkom mondja: ...​ ​ Én elmentem a vásárba félpénzzel.​ Kacsát vettem a vásárban félpénzzel.​ Kacsám mondja: rip hajnal.​ Csibém mondja: ...​


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

[h=2]*Hová mégy te kis nyulacska?*[/h] Hová mégy te kis nyulacska?​ Ingyom-bingyom tálibe,​ Tutálibe tálibe,​ Az erdőbe.​ ​ Minek mégy te az erdőbe?​ Ingyom-bingyom tálibe,​ Tutálibe tálibe,​ Vesszőcskéért.​ ​ Minek néked az a vessző?​ Ingyom-bingyom tálibe,​ Tutálibe tálibe,​ Kertecskének.​ ​ Minek néked az a kiskert?​ Ingyom-bingyom tálibe,​ Tutálibe tálibe,​ Virágoknak.​ ​ Minek néked az a virág?​ Ingyom-bingyom tálibe,​ Tutálibe tálibe,​ Jóanyámnak.​


----------



## fiza (2013 Február 19)

Sikerült Most már csak a 48 órát kell megvárnom és újra teljes tag leszek és olvashatom ezt a sok sok érdekességet!Nagyon jó oldal vagytok, én 22 éve pedagógus vagyok,de ennyi kreatív és elméleti ötletet még nem láttam sehol sem !


----------



## MKATARA (2013 Február 19)

Igazad van.


----------



## MKATARA (2013 Február 19)

Én ugyanezt szeretném kérni. Ha megkapod légyszi üzenj nekem is.


----------



## MKATARA (2013 Február 19)

Én is szeretném.


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

Sziasztok!!


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)




----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

a múlthét szombaton volt a 11. ovibálunk!!


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

Nagyon szuperül sikerült!!! Köszönjük szépen a vendégeknek a sok felajánlást!!


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

Az óvodánk alapítványa hálás érte!


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

:d


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

Gőzerővel készülünk a pénteki farsangra...


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

\\m/


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

Mennyire sok kétszínű ember van, hihetetlen, hogy tudnak mosolyogni mások szemébe.....


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

Nagyon boldog névnapot a Zsuzsáknak!!


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

Utólag is boldog szülinapot az ismerőseimnek, akiket még nem tudtam felköszönteni!!


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

de jó lenne nyaralni menni


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

remélem most már lassan megérkezik a tavasz...


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

nagyon várjuk ám az ovis gyerekekkel


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

kiss


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)




----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

olyan szép kis autót vett az egyik ismerősöm.... irigykedem, de nagyon


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

remélem mostmár én is állandó tag leszek


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

a munkatársam is erről az oldalról talált nagyon szuper ötleteket!!


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

mindenkinek további szép napot kívánok!!!


----------



## k.ani88 (2013 Február 19)

pápá :55:


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 19)

Én hozzászólásokat gyűjtök. Amíg 20-szor nem üzensz nem tudsz letölteni.


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 19)

Sziasztok.


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 19)

Elgondolkodtató.


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 19)

Nagyon jó!


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 19)

Milyen igaz!


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 19)

Hali.


----------



## csucsa (2013 Február 19)

Sziasztok!
Megint havazik.. holnapra elolvad.. ritka csúf telünk van..:sad:


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 19)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 19)

Én még új vagyok ebben a közösségben.


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 19)

Üdvözlet minden Kanadában élőnek és persze az itthoniaknak is!


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

Engem a felsős felmérők érdekelnek.


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

Most éppen az ötödikes természet ismeret.


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

:d


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

De sokára lesz meg a 20 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

Egyedül vagyok az oldalon?


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

:..:


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

10.


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

11.


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

12.


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

13.


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

14.


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

15


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

16.


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

17.


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

Még négy hozzászólás kell, hogy végre teljes körű tag lehessek.


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

még 3


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

még 2


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

még 1


----------



## Kandi21 (2013 Február 20)

Köszönöm.


----------



## csucsa (2013 Február 20)

hihetetlen, mennyire megy...


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

1


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

2


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

3


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

4


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

5


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

6


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

7


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

8


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

9:33:


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

10


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

11


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

12


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

13


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

14


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

15


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

16


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

17


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

18


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

19


----------



## x-man (2013 Február 20)

20


----------



## medve1616 (2013 Február 20)

Sziasztok,

most regisztráltam, Üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## MKATARA (2013 Február 20)

Segítsetek. Jó helyen járok a 20 hozzászólás gyűjtésével?


----------



## MKATARA (2013 Február 20)

Valóban olyan ami megérinti az embert. De ez igaz is lehet, bár szomorú ha valaki így érez.


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)




----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

helló mindenki


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

jó az oldal!


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

:d


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

“Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.”


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)




----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

imádom a lovakat


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

már csak 14 kell )


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

küldök idézeteket.


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

ha már írogatok akkor legyen hasznos


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

A lovaktól lehet a legtöbbet megtanulni és minél többféle lovon ül az ember, annál nagyobb lesz a szókincse a lovak nyelvén.


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

"A ló.
Önteltség nélküli nemes jellem;
Irigység nélküli barátság;
hiúság nélküli szépség.
Szolgálatra kész, mégsem szolga."


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

"Az ember sohesem érzi magát szabadabbnak, fennlököttebbnek és boldogabbnak, mint lóháton."


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)




----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

_" ... Vad ménes akárhány vad anyátol ellett, Barangol a síkon, Etel vize mellett Vemhedzik a kanca viharos szállángtól, Fene tátos-méntől, futózó villámtol ... "_


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

"Ha egy ló társává fogad neked adja mindenét: erejét, kitartását, vad szellemét. De cserébe nem kéri el mindened, elég neki megbecsülő Szereteted!"


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

[h=4]”Akármikor, mikor szomorú leszek azért, mert hiányzol, emlékeztetem magam arra, hogy mekkora szerencsém van azért, hogy vagy nekem. ”[/h]


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

ez a kedvenc idézetem


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

már csak 3 kell!


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

*"Amíg táncolhatunk, nem érdekel, hogy van e barátnőnk/barátunk vagy hogy bejuthattunk-e egy jó főiskolára. Egyáltalán nem érdekel minket, hogy a társadalom hogyan tekint ránk. Az egyetlen dolog, amitől félünk, hogy soha többé nem táncolhatunk."*


----------



## picibea (2013 Február 20)

éééés megvan, köszi!


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 20)

Alig várom hogy meglegyen minden a letöltéshez.


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 20)

Itt is esik a hó


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 20)

Még 11 kell


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 20)

Mikor már???


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 20)

Remélem igazad lesz!


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 20)

Nem semmi!


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 20)

igen!!


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 20)

Nagyon igaz!!


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 20)

Mindjárt


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 20)

megvan


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 20)

a húsz


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 20)

hozzászólás


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 20)

És megvan!!!!!!!


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 20)

Megvan a 20 hozzászólás! Akkor most várnom kell még 48 órát, és tag vagyok?


----------



## MiaAncsi (2013 Február 20)

Köszönöm


----------



## MiaAncsi (2013 Február 20)

én is úgy érzem sosem érem el


----------



## MiaAncsi (2013 Február 20)

sok


----------



## MiaAncsi (2013 Február 20)

boldog


----------



## MiaAncsi (2013 Február 20)

névnapot


----------



## MiaAncsi (2013 Február 20)

még mindig rengeteg hiányzik!


----------



## MiaAncsi (2013 Február 20)

15


----------



## MiaAncsi (2013 Február 20)

14


----------



## MiaAncsi (2013 Február 20)

13


----------



## MiaAncsi (2013 Február 20)

_​12_


----------



## MiaAncsi (2013 Február 20)

11


----------



## MiaAncsi (2013 Február 20)

már a felénél járok


----------



## MiaAncsi (2013 Február 20)

9


----------



## MiaAncsi (2013 Február 20)

8


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

20 hozzászólást kell csinálnom..


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

ézif


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

ikztd


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

iztc


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

:d


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

nekem is egy ilyenre van szükségem csak nem tudom megnyitni mert nincs engedélyem


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

hogy tudnám megnyitni?


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

Én is így vagyok ezzel.
Nekem is el tudná valaki küldeni a biológiát?
[email protected]


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

_Sziasztok!_
_Ha valakinek megvan elküldené nekem e-mailban,mert itt nem tudom megnyitni a fájlokat._
_Mozaikos Tudásszintmérő Biológia 8. AB Az ember szervezete és egészsége _
_Nemzetis Témazáró feladatlapok 8. oszt._
_anyagokra lenne szükségem. _
_Előre is köszönöm a segítséget. martin_99

_


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

valaki tudna segíteni
történelem témazáró feladatlapot keresek


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

miért nem tudom megnyitni a fájlokat??
azt írja hogy nincs jogosultságom..


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

áááá


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

bocsi de muszáj vagyok 20 hozzászólást írni


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)




----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

:444:


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

sos


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

ghjjjf


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

sloitu


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

koigb


----------



## mizujs78 (2013 Február 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

xutjhv


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

itfkhj


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

miért nem tudom megtekinteni a fájlokat???
azt írja nincs jogosultságom 
valaki segítene??


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

kvkbv,


----------



## martin_99 (2013 Február 21)

kxzxghcztik


----------



## jaqomo (2013 Február 21)

1


----------



## gomezgomez (2013 Február 22)

köszönjük!


----------



## gomezgomez (2013 Február 22)

Nagy köszönjük!


----------



## gomezgomez (2013 Február 22)

Mindenképpen és köszönet!


----------



## gomezgomez (2013 Február 22)

Nagyon jó gyűjtemény!


----------



## gomezgomez (2013 Február 22)

SZUPER! Nagyon kerestem már! Köszi!


----------



## gomezgomez (2013 Február 22)

nagyon köszi!


----------



## gomezgomez (2013 Február 22)

Köszönet!!!


----------



## gomezgomez (2013 Február 22)

Köszönettel!!!


----------



## gomezgomez (2013 Február 22)

Óriási!


----------



## gomezgomez (2013 Február 22)

Nagyon köszönjük!!!


----------



## gomezgomez (2013 Február 22)

Nagyon hasznos gyűjtemény!


----------



## jaqomo (2013 Február 22)

17


----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 23)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 23)

Profiterol: http://www.youtube.com/user/EugenieKitchen?v=pGRlZ5qMNhw


----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 23)




----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 23)

Most akkor ez is értelmes hozzászólás?


----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 23)

Ez az ötödik


----------



## mbzita (2013 Február 23)

Köszönöm a segítséget a teljes tagság megszerzéséhez.


----------



## mbzita (2013 Február 23)

Ez a nyolcadik


----------



## mbzita (2013 Február 23)

Sziasztok


----------



## mbzita (2013 Február 23)

Már csak hat kell


----------



## mbzita (2013 Február 23)

lassan célba érek


----------



## mbzita (2013 Február 23)

Valami nem működik, pedig el telt a húsz másodperc


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (1)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (2)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (3)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (4)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (5)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (6)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (7)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (8)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (9)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (10)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (11)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (12)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (13)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (14)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (15)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (16)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (17)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (18)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (19)


----------



## tenere (2013 Február 23)

üdv mindenkinek! (20)


----------



## ptandi (2013 Február 24)

Köszönöm!


----------



## ptandi (2013 Február 24)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 24)

3


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 24)

4


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 24)

76


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 24)

77


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 24)

88


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 24)

1010


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 24)

101010


----------



## csi25 (2013 Február 24)

12


----------



## csi25 (2013 Február 24)

üdv mindenkinek


----------



## csi25 (2013 Február 24)

16


----------



## csi25 (2013 Február 24)

17


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Szép az idő.


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Remélem, most jó helyen próbálok hozzászólni!


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Zsuzsika is várja már, hogy böngészhessen.


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Engem a pedagógia és a könyvek érdekelnek.


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Most elkalandoztam, még mindig bizonytalan vagyok kicsit.


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Belenéztam a kézimunkákba is nekem azok is nagyon tetszenek.


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Msst már sok dolgom lenne de jó lenne már túl lenni ezen a húsz hozzá szóláson.


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Jó lenne átnézni a filmeket is.


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

A kézimunkák is érdekelnek.


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Az emberek is érdekelnek, történetek sorsok.


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

A szép versek is érdekelnek.


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Radnóti Miklós a kedvenc költőm.


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Adyt is szeretem olvasgatni.


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Tegnapelőtt egész délután, és éjjel is esett a hó. Ma pedig olvadt.


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

hu, hu


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Már sötétedik...


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Az utcán egy lélek sem jár.


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Nagyon szeretem a szüleimet.


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Ez a 19. hozzászólásom. Lassan meg lesz a 20.


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Remélem, minden rendben lesz ez a 20. Erre vajon mi szükség van?


----------



## ZsBellai (2013 Február 24)

Regisztráltam, mégsem sikerült megnéznem semmit, akkor most várjak 2 napig?


----------



## ptandi (2013 Február 24)

Sziasztok! Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## vargabrigi (2013 Február 24)

15.


----------



## vargabrigi (2013 Február 24)

16.


----------



## vargabrigi (2013 Február 24)

17.


----------



## vargabrigi (2013 Február 24)

18.


----------



## vargabrigi (2013 Február 24)

19.


----------



## shenon100 (2013 Február 24)

21


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

Imádom a színházat!


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

Budapesten élek, nem itt születtem, de nem tudnám már máshol elképzelni az életem


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

Kedvenc költőm Radnóti


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

Szeretem a zenét


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

Jazz, klasszikus rock, indie, minden jöhet


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

szeretem a könyveket


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

van Kindle-m, de vásárolok hagyományos könyveket is


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

jelenleg Jonathan Franzen-től olvasom a Szabadságot


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

nagyon várom a tavaszt


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

nem szeretem a telet


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

épp tévét nézek


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

kint egész nap esett az eső


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

ezért ki sem mozdultam


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

takarítottam


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

de soknak tűnik ez a 20 hsz


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

az Amour-nak drukkolok a mai Oscaron


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

de csak legjobb külföldi film díját fogja megnyerni


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

pedig Emmanuelle Riva megérdemelné


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

főleg hogy ma van a születésnapja


----------



## marevi (2013 Február 24)

na lássuk


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

Én is hasonló cipőben járok!


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

A 20 hozzászólás után lehet tölteni?


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

:grin:Ez jó volt!


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

Köszi az ötletet!


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

Köszi az ötletet!


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

15


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

Nekem még 13!


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

12


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

11


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

10


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

9


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

Ez nekem is jól jönne!


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

7


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

6


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

5


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

4


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

3:--::--::--:://:


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

2


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

1


----------



## aridni (2013 Február 24)

44


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

köszi! sokat segítetél


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)




----------



## befeda (2013 Február 25)

Sziasztok! Gyűjtögetek, gyűjtögetek!!!


----------



## csi25 (2013 Február 25)

21


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

köszi!


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

Gyüjtögetek:lol:


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

!


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

kiss


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

Sziasztok


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

12345


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

köszönet


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

köszönet\\m/


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

sziasztok:444:


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

helló:cry:


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

:d!!!


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

12345...Gyüjt


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

45678:wink:


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

Gyüjtögetek


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

1111....


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

!!!!


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

még mindig gyüjt...


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

gyüjtögetek


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

köszi


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

köszi


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

Gyüjtögetek


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

köszönöm a tanácsot


----------



## Fanni12 (2013 Február 25)

!!!


----------



## szemtu (2013 Február 25)

még mindig esik


----------



## Tele_hold (2013 Február 25)

Hosszú idő után ismét itt.  Alig bírtam belépni. Öregszem, elfelejtettem a jelszavam, de sikerült. 

Üdv. mindenkinek!


----------



## Nordgel (2013 Február 26)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Nordgel (2013 Február 26)




----------



## ren14 (2013 Február 26)

Hali!


----------



## ren14 (2013 Február 26)

Van valaki?


----------



## ren14 (2013 Február 26)

Gyűjtögetek...


----------



## ren14 (2013 Február 26)

...egyedül :sad:


----------



## cukornita (2013 Február 26)

Sziasztok! Nem vagy egyedül ren14. Én is gyűjtögetek


----------



## kisgyufa (2013 Február 26)

Tényleg nehez regisztralni is meg letolteni is


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

sziasztok!
én már régóta tag vagyok, de a 20 hozzászólás még nem jött össze sajnos. Remélem itt hamar sikerül 
szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

ren14, kezdek én is együttérezni ezzel....


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

gyűjtögetni......


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

egyedül....


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

szinte hihetetlen, hogy mennyire unatkozom


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

mindenkitől előre is elnézést kérek, de most ebben a nagy semmittevésben össze szeretném gyűjteni a kívánt mennyiséget.


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

ami egyben azt is jelenti, hogy még elég sok ilyen semmitmondó hozzászólást fogok beküldeni rövid időn belül...


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

visszalapozgatva láttam, hogy nem én vagyok az egyetlen.


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

elsőre nem nagyon értettem, hogy mi értelme van ennek az egésznek.


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

de kezdem belátni, hogy ez egyfajta "befogadási" szertartás:


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

a felregisztrált ember nekilódul, és elzarándokol erre a "szent" oldalra, a jelenléti ívre....


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

aztán nekiáll, és minden erejét, és bátorságát összeszedve különböző üzeneteket fogalmaz meg. 
pl: "sziasztok", "hello", "köszi", "van itt valaki?" a kreatívabbak persze ennél hosszadalmasabbakat, de ez a cél érdekét nézve érdektelen.


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

egy pár szó is elég.


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

és azután, ha végre elérte a bűvös, 20as számot, ujjongva, táncot járva hagyja el az oldalt....


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

de persze ez nem olyan gyors folyamat, mint ahogy én ezt felvázoltam, illetve még arra a kérdésre sem kaptunk választ, hogy e "szertartás" mivégre is olyan fontos az itteni társadalom számára.


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

és így, ahogy részt veszek én is eme dicső folyamatban, kezdem átlátni az értelmét, kezd megfogalmazódni bennem ennek a fontossága


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

hiszen ki az, aki 20 üzenetet képes leírni? csak azért, hogy teljeskörű tag legyen?


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

ez már nem csak a kitartásról szól (bár az is elkél), hanem arról, hogy ezalatt a pár sor megírása alatt képződik egy olyan kapocs, ami megváltoztatja az ember szemléletét. ez egyfajta hűség. érdem. kiérdemli, és büszke magára mindenki. talán ez az érzés, ez a büszkeség az, ami összetartja az itteni közösséget.


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

ez már nem csak a kitartásról szól (bár az is elkél), hanem arról, hogy ezalatt a pár sor megírása alatt képződik egy olyan kapocs, ami megváltoztatja az ember szemléletét. ez egyfajta hűség. érdem. kiérdemli, és büszke magára mindenki. talán ez az érzés, ez a büszkeség az, ami összetartja az itteni közösséget.


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

oh.... és van amikor figyelmetlenségből duplán küld el valamit az ember. 
(ez amúgy csak olyankor lehetséges, mikor külső tényezők zavarják meg holmi köszöngetéssel, könnyed csevej kezdeményezésével. ilyen esetekben előfordul, hogy ismételten, olvasás, és visszaellenőrzés nélkül ismét küldés gombot nyom meg, és így máris duplán küldte el ugyanazt a szösszenetet.)
és persze hozzá kell tenni, hogy amiatt, mert 2x küldünk el valamit, annak tartalma és fontossága nem lesz érdekesebb, illetve nagyobb.


----------



## napet (2013 Február 26)

és ujjongás, taps, és köszönetet mondok mindenkinek, aki valaha is ezt végigolvassa. 
nagyon örülök, hogy elviekben teljes körű tag lettem!
sziasztok


----------



## piros55 (2013 Február 26)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## viki.k (2013 Február 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ptandi (2013 Február 26)

Szép napot!


----------



## ptandi (2013 Február 26)

Szép tavaszi napot!


----------



## ptandi (2013 Február 26)

Köszi A lehetőséget!


----------



## RRRobinson (2013 Február 26)

Jó estét!


----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 27)




----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 27)




----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 27)

nyolc


----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 27)

kilenc


----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 27)

10


----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 27)

lassan


----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 27)

de biztosan


----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 27)

elérem a 20-at


----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 27)

még 7


----------



## cukornita (2013 Február 27)

hello


----------



## cukornita (2013 Február 27)

Eleinte a normális fórumozásra gondoltam, hogy összegyűjtsem az első húsz hozzászólásomat


----------



## cukornita (2013 Február 27)

A szólánc játékkal kezdtem, de mivel nem egy időzónában vagyunk,nem jött egyhamar válasz rá, így csak naponta egy hozzászólásom lett topikonként


----------



## cukornita (2013 Február 27)

Aztán ráakadtam a szakácsos részekre és írtam egy-egy receptet a magyaros és spórolós ételekhez


----------



## cukornita (2013 Február 27)

Lassan de biztosan összejött az első nyolc hozzászólásom


----------



## cukornita (2013 Február 27)

Ma lejárt a 48 órám, és gondoltam belehúzok


----------



## cukornita (2013 Február 27)

Ebook-ot szeretnék innen letölteni, ezért regisztráltam


----------



## cukornita (2013 Február 27)

Ez a 15.üzenetem, és most már biztos vagyok benne, hogy ma este olvashatom az innen leszedett könyvemet


----------



## cukornita (2013 Február 27)

ez a 16.hozzászólásom,és már biztos vagyok benne, hogy ma este az innen leszedett könyvet olvashatom


----------



## cukornita (2013 Február 27)

Pfff..az előző kétszer ment el, de sebaj..legalább egyel több hozzászólásom lett.


----------



## cukornita (2013 Február 27)

Tulajdonképpen fogalmam sincs mi ennek az értelme, hogy meg kell lenni legalább húsz hozzászólásnak, de megteszek minden tőlem telhetőt, hogy megfeleljek a szabályoknak


----------



## cukornita (2013 Február 27)

Így legalább én is terhelem a felesleges locsogásommal a szervert


----------



## cukornita (2013 Február 27)

És íme, ez a 20.bejegyzésem, és reményeim szerint az enter lenyomása után én is megkapom a teljes értékű tag címet.Köszönöm a "figyelmet" és nem utolsósorban a lehetőséget. Sziasztok


----------



## anikohent (2013 Február 27)

Sziasztok! Én is csatlakozni szeretnék


----------



## anikohent (2013 Február 27)

Nagyon örülök hogy rátok találtam.


----------



## anikohent (2013 Február 27)

hello


----------



## anikohent (2013 Február 27)

nagyon értékes a sok információ


----------



## anikohent (2013 Február 27)

ez még csak a hetedik


----------



## kisgyufa (2013 Február 27)

Igen szep versek


----------



## kisgyufa (2013 Február 27)

Hasznos az anyag


----------



## kisgyufa (2013 Február 27)

Lattam szovegertes felmerot.


----------



## kisgyufa (2013 Február 27)

Remelem sikerul tagia legyek ennek a forumnak


----------



## kisgyufa (2013 Február 27)

Tetszik...


----------



## kisgyufa (2013 Február 27)

nehezen gyulnek a valaszok


----------



## kisgyufa (2013 Február 27)

17


----------



## kisgyufa (2013 Február 27)

a 18 hozzaszolas


----------



## kisgyufa (2013 Február 27)

lassan de biztosan


----------



## kisgyufa (2013 Február 27)

lassan 19


----------



## kisgyufa (2013 Február 27)

Vegre megertettem a szabalyokat


----------



## kisgyufa (2013 Február 27)

meg van


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 28)

Hello


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 28)

Nem ertem


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 28)

Meg mindiig nem ertem


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 28)

1155


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 28)

111555


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 28)

123456789123456789


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 28)

123456789123456789123456789123456789123456789


----------



## Bohuci (2013 Február 28)

1


----------



## Humanus (2013 Február 28)

Itt voltam...


----------



## timea82 (2013 Február 28)

Köszönöm.


----------



## timea82 (2013 Február 28)

*[FONT=&quot]"A világ olyan mint egy tükör.Látod?Mosolyogsz és a barátaid visszamosolyognak."[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------



## timea82 (2013 Február 28)

Gyűjtögetek


----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 28)

csütörtök


----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 28)

Holnaptól tavasz?


----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 28)

Hahó


----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 28)




----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 28)




----------



## Emitt (2013 Február 28)

ééés 20 !


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 28)

12345


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 28)

23123


----------



## gazmacska (2013 Február 28)

20202020


----------



## tom45 (2013 Március 1)

Azért vicces, mit csinál az ember hajnali 4-kor. Hozzászólásokat gyűjt. :


----------



## tom45 (2013 Március 1)

De azért ez fontos elfoglaltság...


----------



## Humanus (2013 Március 1)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## Humanus (2013 Március 1)

Mindenkinek van valami beütése.
Kinek ez, kinek az...


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

Kedves Melitta! 2012.11. hóban regisztráltam, új vagyok és érdekelnek a kézimunkák szeretném megnézni, de nem enged a rendszer. Kérlek segítsél ebben. Előre is köszönöm Yldy1


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

Segítséget kérek, hogy miért nem tudok letölteni


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

Szép napot!


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

*Yldy1* 



Szép napot!


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

szép napot!


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

Szép napot!


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

6


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

7


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

Szép napot!


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

8


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

9


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

10


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

11


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

12


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

13


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

14:9:


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

15


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

16


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

17


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

18


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

19


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

20


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

21


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

22


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

23


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

24:``:


----------



## Yldy1 (2013 Március 1)

25:kaboom:


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

Eltűnt a hozzászólásom?? Vagy csak bénázok...


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

Látom, csak bénázok...


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

3


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

4


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

5


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

6


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

7


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

Olyan gyönyörű idő van, hogy irány a kert, rendbetenni a virágokat!!!


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

9


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

10:..:


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

11:22:


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

12:55:


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

Már nem sok kell...


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

Még egy kis türelem...


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

14:d


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

15


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

15-ös tényleg eltűnt...


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

És nem!!! Csak túl gyors akarok lenni.


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

Húsvéti dekorációs ötleteket szeretnék majd keresni. Nagyon várom!!!


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

Régen már voltam tag, csak már nem tudom, hogy mi volt a nevem, jelszavam.


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

19


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

Bűvös 20!!


----------



## Rebuba (2013 Március 2)

S akkor még két nap?


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

Hol látom hogy hány hozzászólásnál tartok?

Köszönettel: A


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

Azt hiszem rájöttem.


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

próba


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

Most már tudom.


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

Erre a reklámok miatt van szükség?


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

11


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

2


----------



## Angyal1a (2013 Március 2)

0


----------



## IniMB (2013 Március 2)

Akkor beköszönök


----------



## IniMB (2013 Március 2)

1


----------



## IniMB (2013 Március 2)

9


----------



## IniMB (2013 Március 2)

Fele


----------



## IniMB (2013 Március 2)

Szórványban élek


----------



## IniMB (2013 Március 2)

Magyar nyelvű tanári segédanyagokra lenne szükségem


----------



## g70 (2013 Március 2)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


 Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## g70 (2013 Március 2)

Üdv mindenkinek!!!


----------



## IniMB (2013 Március 2)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek


----------



## Judy15 (2013 Március 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Judy15 (2013 Március 3)




----------



## Judy15 (2013 Március 3)

:d


----------



## Judy15 (2013 Március 3)

Örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a fórumra, mert sok hasznos dolgot olvastam itt!


----------



## Judy15 (2013 Március 3)

*:d*

:d


----------



## Judy15 (2013 Március 3)




----------



## Judy15 (2013 Március 3)

:88::222:


----------



## Judy15 (2013 Március 3)

:00:


----------



## tablet (2013 Március 3)

Beköszönök!


----------



## tablet (2013 Március 3)

Harlan Coben könyveket keresek.


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

hello


----------



## dadai (2013 Március 3)

űrszonáta 01


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

szia nekem se sikerül semmit megnyitni
ha sikerült, kérlek írd meg ,hogy hogyan


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

hogyan lehet letölteni


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

nagyon fontos lenne a nemzetis nyelvtan témazáró 6 megoldása


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

e


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

5


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

6


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

nekem megvan a nemzetis nyelvtan témazáró 6, de nem tudom rendesen kitölteni


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

10


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

9


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

szia
sikerült megszerezni!
nekem megvan, szivesen beírom, mert nem tudom feltölteni, de nekem már ma este kellene a megoldás, mert nagyon nehéz


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

11


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

12


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

103


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

14


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

van valaki,aki tud segíteni kitölteni a 6-os nyelvtant!


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

17


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

17
:``:


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

18


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

19kiss


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

20hurrá


----------



## eva123 (2013 Március 3)

21


----------



## Jeles Julianna (2013 Március 3)

Aranyos kis mondóka


----------



## Jeles Julianna (2013 Március 3)

Aranyos kis mondóka


----------



## Jeles Julianna (2013 Március 3)

annyira jó a nyuszi sablon


----------



## Jeles Julianna (2013 Március 3)

aranyos kis versike


----------



## Jeles Julianna (2013 Március 3)

jó ,hogy rátaláltam erre az oldalra


----------



## ludwigm (2013 Március 3)

Látjátuc feleim szümtükkel itt vagyok.


----------



## ludwigm (2013 Március 3)

Hát nem látjátuc?


----------



## gabba69 (2013 Március 4)

ok-zsoké


----------



## gabba69 (2013 Március 4)

sziasztok


----------



## gabba69 (2013 Március 4)

\\m/Nagy ez a pogózó fej...


----------



## gabba69 (2013 Március 4)

Fel a fejjel, még csak hétfő van.


----------



## gabba69 (2013 Március 4)

Mindjárt vége a munkaidőnek!


----------



## gabba69 (2013 Március 4)

Megint viszem szervízbe a kocsimat.


----------



## gabba69 (2013 Március 4)

A bank meg csak lenyúlja a pénzemet,ez dög meg mindig rossz...


----------



## gabba69 (2013 Március 4)

Tegnap a kedvenc foci csapatom is kikapott- tiszta letargia...:,,:


----------



## gabba69 (2013 Március 4)

Ezen már csak egy hideg sör segíthet:34:


----------



## gabba69 (2013 Március 4)

De sokat nem szabad inni, mert megint dagadt leszek.


----------



## gabba69 (2013 Március 4)

28 kiló mínusz után jók lettek a régi ruhák takarónak.


----------



## gabba69 (2013 Március 4)

A sport is sokat segített.


----------



## gabba69 (2013 Március 4)

Csak kár, hogy drága az uszodabérlet.


----------



## gabba69 (2013 Március 4)

Lassan a bicót is elő lehet venni, mert itt a tavasz!


----------



## Granita (2013 Március 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

Már csak 16.

Már csak 15.

Nem értem, hogy miért nem fogy.


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

Jó, hogy itt sok hasznos anyag elérhető.


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

egy


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

tizenhét.


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

tizenhat.


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

tizenöt


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

tizennégy. de izgi


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

tizenhárom.


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

Tizenkettő.


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

tizenegy.....


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

Tíz. tíz. tíz.


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

kilenc, az már majdnem nyolc


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

nyolc és nyolc és nyolc


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

hét hattyú, tolla tiszta hó


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

hat tyúkanyó


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

öt szélkakaska


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

négy nyafka macska


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

három...


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

három...verébzenész


----------



## catjolan (2013 Március 4)

két gerle és egy csíz a csupasz körtefán.


----------



## Jeles Julianna (2013 Március 4)

jó versek, szép versek


----------



## Jeles Julianna (2013 Március 4)

20 üzenetet kell összegyűjtenem, hogy le tudjak tölteni egy klassz húsvéti sablont


----------



## Jeles Julianna (2013 Március 4)

remélem holnap már tudok letölteni


----------



## Jeles Julianna (2013 Március 4)

de jók ezek a mondókák


----------



## Jeles Julianna (2013 Március 4)

szép versek


----------



## Jeles Julianna (2013 Március 4)

jó


----------



## boroalvarez (2013 Március 4)

Ja, hogy így is lehet?


----------



## boroalvarez (2013 Március 4)

Hát akkor hadd szóljon...


----------



## boroalvarez (2013 Március 4)

Jubilálok, 10


----------



## boroalvarez (2013 Március 4)

Kell a 20...


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

Ősz van, gondoltam a hulló levelekről,
Pedig csak a postás esett le az emeletről.


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

*- Miért rossz a tetűnek?*
*- Mert hajszálon múlik az élete.
**
*


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

*- Miért tévednek kevesebbet az állatok? 
- Mert tévedni emberi dolog.*


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

*- Mi hasonlít legjobban az emberre?
- A rendőr. Megszólalásig.*


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

1


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

2.


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

3.


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

bocsi


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

- Hol lakik az alkoholista?
- Az üveghegyen túl.


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

- Miért kopog a facipő?
- Mert nem éri el a kilincset.


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

- Miért keverik össze a programozók Halloweent a karácsonnyal?
- Mert okt 31 egyenlő dec 25-tel. [31 nyolcas számrendszerben=25 tízesben]


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

- Mi lenne, ha harmincszor gyorsabban forogna a Föld?
- Minden nap fizetést kapnánk és a nők elvéreznének.


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

- Miről lehet felismerni a vásárban a parasztot?
- Bicskával eszi a fagylaltot.


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

Mit tegyen a paraszt, ha nincsen földje?
- Vessen magára!


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

- Kicsi, fehér, két oldalán két fekete pötty, mi az?
- Hópehely fülvédőben.


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

- Mit csinál az asztronauta, ha szomjas?
- Űrkutat ás.


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

- Minek megy a vak az erdőbe?
- Fának.


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

- Miért nem ejtőernyőznek a vakok?
- Mert frászt hozna a kutyájukra.


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

- Nyelve piros, szarva barna, mi az?
- Paradicsom.


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

- Mi az: sínen megy és vonat?
- Találós kérdés.


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

- Kicsi, sárga, és két fekete pötty van rajta. Mi az?
- C-vitamin tabletta napszemüvegben.


----------



## Edina.91 (2013 Március 5)

17


----------



## puszivi (2013 Március 5)




----------



## puszivi (2013 Március 5)

ebben a cipőben járok én is


----------



## puszivi (2013 Március 5)

köszönöm


----------



## puszivi (2013 Március 5)

Sziasztok !
Köszönöm hogy itt lehetek nagyon hasznos oldalnak találom!!!!


----------



## puszivi (2013 Március 5)

Én is szeretnék képet is feltölteni ))


----------



## puszivi (2013 Március 5)

De drááága


----------



## Granita (2013 Március 5)

Sziasztok,
én is megpróbáltam tegnap képet feltenni, de nem jelent meg, csak a file név.


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

Bocsi a zavarásért, tudnál segíteni, hogy tudom elérni gyorsan a 20 hozzászólást? köszönöm! Eszter


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

semmi nem akar sikerülni


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

remélem azért alakul...


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

sztem soha nem lesz meg a 20


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

elvileg ez az 5.


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

most jön a 6,


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

messze van a 20


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

talán 8 ???


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

mindjárt 10, de még nem


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

na, most 10


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

gyors vagyok


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

lehet, h meg lesz az alap !!!


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

sőőt, biztos!!! yess


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

hol is tartok?????


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

elvesztettem a fonalat


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

ez a 16 ???


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

imádom az olíva bogyót


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

18 bogyó...


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

ha ciculi meg nem eszi..


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

ez a 20??? és utána ?


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

igen??????


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

segítség.... hogyan tovább????


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

Most vajon mi lehet a baj????


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

most mi a baj, mit sikerült elrontanom???


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

most már végképp pánik..


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

mijjjért nem segít senki??????????


----------



## bodeakatalin (2013 Március 5)

Az egész Világ egy nagy szinpad ,Mi pedig játszunk rajta......


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

mikor leszek állandó tag??


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

sztem sosenem...vagy valamit nem olvastam el rendesen


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

és még éhe s is vagyok, de nagyon


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

talán 30??? vagy mivan???


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

valami nagyon kimaradt


----------



## Gemini973 (2013 Március 5)

Segítséééég


----------



## funsenzio (2013 Március 6)

Próbáld meg újra


----------



## funsenzio (2013 Március 6)

Ez nagyon szép


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 6)

Hétfőn nagy feltűnést keltett az álpüspök, aki Basilius néven, túl rövid püspöki öltözetben, hatásvadász kereszttel a nyakában és lila sállal a derekán próbált bejutni a konklávét megelőző tanácskozásra.


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 6)

Megmentette gazdája életét egy németjuhász Franciországban. A 63 éves idős nő öngyilkos akart lenni,majd amikor szíven akarta lőni magát a kutya közbelépett. Szinte filmbe illő módon mentette meg gazdáját a biztos haláltól egy hűséges németjuhász,a dél-franciaországi Sorgusban kedden este.


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 6)

Egy 23 éves DJ a felelős a legfrissebben elszabadult, új táncőrületért. A 23 éves new yorki Harry Rodrigues, vagyis DJ Baauer a felelős az új táncőrületét, amely körbejárja a világot. Egy 1981-es hiphop sláger feldolgozásával 175 milliós nézettségi számot ért el a videó megosztókon. A DJ szerint a Harlem Shake már teljesen kicsúszott a kezei közül.


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 6)

Egy kínai művész azzal lett világszerte híres, hogy bármilyen környezetbe képes beleolvadni.


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 6)

Bhutánban fontosabbnak tartják a fejlődést a boldogsági szint megállapításával mérni, mint a GPD-t.


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 6)

Egy kismamának ötezer dollárt, azaz átszámítva egymillió száznegyvenezer forintot fizet egy internetes oldal, amiért megengedi, hogy gyermeke nevéről a szavazói közössége döntsön.


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 6)

Fél órát töltött egy széfbe ragadva egy 24 éves fiatalember, aki fogadásból mászott bele abba. A bulit egy elhagyott üzletben tartották, a történtekben nagy szerepe volt az alkoholnak is. Miután a fiú bement a széfbe, kijönni már nem tudott, akárhogy is próbálta azt. A bulinak a tűzoltók vetettek véget, akik kiszabadították fogságából a fiatalembert.


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 6)

Óriás mamutfogat halászott ki egy rákhalász New Hempshire partjainál, Rye Harbor városánál. A fog majdnem eléri a 15 centimétert, és háromszög alakú.


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 6)

Felfüggesztettek az iskolából egy hét éves kisfiút, mert a reggeli epres sütijét pisztoly formájúra harapdálta, és a tanára azt hitte, hogy igazi fegyver van nála.


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 6)

Nagy-Britanniában úgy döntöttek, hogy nem hagyják elpusztulni a mozgássérült birkát, hanem inkább egy kerekesszéket adtak neki.


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 6)

Egy 44 éves kínai nő 11 éve nem vágatta le a haját, most 190 cm-es hajkoronával büszkélkedhet. A nő 153 cm magas, a haja tehát hosszabb, mint ő maga.


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 6)

A 19 éves Nicole egy igen furcsa függőséggel rendelkezik! Havonta legalább 15 darab hónaljdeo-t majszol el a new york- i lány. A fiatal lány furcsa függősége addig fajult, hogy naponta fél hónaljstiftet képes megenni. Ha véletlen elfogyott a stift beéri fujós dezodorral is.


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 6)

Megsértette a BKV a nyugdíjasokat. A bérleten az „NY” jelzés helyett egy botos figurát tettek. A nyugdíjasok panasszal fordultak a Nyugdíjasok Országos Képviseletéhez . A felháborodást volt, aki azzal indokolta, hogy ő büszkén, egészségesen ment nyugdíjba, és őt nagyon bántja az új jel a nyugdíjas bérleten.


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 6)

Száz font, mintegy 35 ezer forint kártérítést kapott egy elítélt a börtönétől Nagy-Britanniában, mert késve kapta meg újságját.


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 6)

A japán nők körében egy új divat hódol, mégpedig a fogazat terén. Azok a nők, akiknek görbén nőtt a szemfoguk, nem fogszabályzót használnak az esztétikus megjelenésért, hanem kiemelik és vámpírfogakra hasonlító kinézetet készítettnek maguknak belőlük.


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 6)

Tartályos bugyogókban akartak kokaint csempészni Santo Domingóból. Hatalmas nagy popsinak nézett ki a csajok feneke, de kiderült, hogy ezt nem a természet és nem a sebész alakította. A bugyogóban több százezer dollár értékű kokaint akart a 2 hölgy becsempészni Amerikába.


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 6)

Úgy néz ki, hogy mégsem lesz engedélye az Ír öregeknek a vezetés közbeni ivászatra. Az ír hatóságok ugyanis elképzelhetően nem fogják engedélyezni, hogy a magányos öregek ittasan is vezethessenek.


----------



## bodeakatalin (2013 Március 6)

sziasztok


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 7)

4


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 7)

3


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 7)

2


----------



## kjudit (2013 Március 7)

1


----------



## Beus 34 (2013 Március 9)

Szia timka66! sajnos valamiért nem engedi,hogy meg nyissam!


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

köszi az infokat.Szép napot!


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

Tetszik Szép napot!


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

Szép napot!


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)




----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

Nagyok jók!Szép napot!


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

tetszik.Szép napot!


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

Nagyon jók. Szép napot!


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

Tündériek


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

de jó


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

Sziasztok én is csatlakozok!


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

Itt vagyok már én is


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

Örülök, hogy megtaláltam


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

Az oldalt


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

óvónéni


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

vagyok


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

Remélem


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

tudok majd


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

sok minden infórmációt


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

megosztani veletek


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

már a fele meg van


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

amúgy tetszik az ooldal


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

na még


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

8


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

7


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

6


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

5


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

4


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

3


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

2


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

És kész köyzönöm, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

megvan


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

Mé mindig csak tag vagyok


----------



## Csorsika (2013 Március 9)

Pedig már megvan a 20 hozzászólás és a 48 óra is letelt?


----------



## Manózi (2013 Március 9)

1


----------



## Manózi (2013 Március 9)

második


----------



## Manózi (2013 Március 9)

Harmadik


----------



## Manózi (2013 Március 9)

Negyedik


----------



## Manózi (2013 Március 9)

Öt


----------



## Manózi (2013 Március 9)

6


----------



## Manózi (2013 Március 9)

7


----------



## Manózi (2013 Március 9)

8


----------



## Manózi (2013 Március 9)

9


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

Szép napot4


----------



## Manózi (2013 Március 9)

10. Kezdek feldobódni


----------



## Manózi (2013 Március 9)

11


----------



## Manózi (2013 Március 9)

12


----------



## Manózi (2013 Március 9)

12 Már várom, hogy tag legyek.


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

szép napot!


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

Szép napot!


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

Szép napot!


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

szépek


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

jók


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

szép napot


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

szép napot


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

szép napot


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

szép napot


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

szép napot
szép napot


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

szép napot


----------



## ÉN TE (2013 Március 9)

miért nem találom meg soha amit keresek?


----------



## kigyodoki71 (2013 Március 9)

Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## Kariapu (2013 Március 9)

Sziasztok Mindenki!Mi hír van a Vatikánban kigyodoki?Választani mentél Te is?


----------



## bukfenc7 (2013 Március 10)

Jó reggelt


----------



## iza061 (2013 Március 10)

Köszi


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 10)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 10)

Helyzetjelentés itthonról: Budapesten borús az idő, de már érezni a tavaszt!


----------



## varildi (2013 Március 10)

szuper


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 10)

Jó lesz ha végre Torontóban is kisüt a nap és irány Canada!


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 10)

Jó lesz ha végre Torontóban is kisüt a nap és irány Canada! :smile:


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 10)

És szép napot mindeninek!


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 10)

Bocsánat az előző duplázásért.


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 10)

Másnak is volt már ilyen?


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 10)

Katalin Anyóka köszöntője sokat segít.


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 10)

és most látom, hogy ki lett tiltva...


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 10)

Kész az ebéd. Nálatok mi lesz?


----------



## juozasu (2013 Március 10)

Nagyon vicces


morbid371 írta:


> [video=youtube;iMqT0lXd_3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMqT0lXd_3o[/video]


----------



## juozasu (2013 Március 10)

omega gammapolis II a legjobb Omega dal számomra.


----------



## juozasu (2013 Március 10)

köszönjük almaa


----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)

Szia!

Nekem is ezt írja állandóan, sikerült megoldanod?

Köszi


----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)

Szia!

Remélem megoldódik.

Szia


----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)

Szia!
Okés.


----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)

*​Szia*


----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)

Szia


----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)




----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)




----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)




----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)




----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)




----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)

:d


----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)

Szia


----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)




----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)

<img src="http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_razz.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Razz" smilieid="5" class="inlineimg">


----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)

<img src="http://www.canadahun.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_cool.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cool" smilieid="6" class="inlineimg">


----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)




----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)




----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)

:d


----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)

kiss


----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)




----------



## fancsicsa (2013 Március 10)

:d


----------



## mary33 (2013 Március 10)

123


----------



## mary33 (2013 Március 10)

aaaa


----------



## Szunyo (2013 Március 10)

Ezer köszönet!


----------



## ysenyerk (2013 Március 11)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Beus 34 (2013 Március 11)




----------



## ysenyerk (2013 Március 11)

Én a SAGA-ért vagyok oda.


----------



## Vakici (2013 Március 11)

Gyűjtöm a húszat: Kettő


----------



## hmonka (2013 Március 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Atek271 (2013 Március 11)

Nekem már az ötödik


----------



## Atek271 (2013 Március 11)

tizennégy, haladok


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

Tehát, ide azt írhatok, amit akarok....


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

Akkor ez már a második hozzászólásom


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

Harmadik


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

Vártam 2 másodpercet


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

2


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

Ez volt a negyedik


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

3


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

4


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

Igen


----------



## stemari (2013 Március 12)

sziasztok


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

7


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

20mp


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

Nyolc


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

20


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

Tíz


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

11


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

Ez már jó


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

5


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

tizenhárom


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

14


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

7


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

15


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

8


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

9


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

Igen, 20 mp


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

17


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

Most is 17


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

Tizennyolc


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

19


----------



## Enikbiro (2013 Március 12)

És 20


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

9


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

11


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

12


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

13


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

14


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

15


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

16


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

17


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

18


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

19


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

19


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

20


----------



## pmikihu (2013 Március 12)

484


----------



## kukelan (2013 Március 12)

Én nem akarok csak számokat beírogatni, de azért egy hsz-t ez is ér!


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 12)

*Jó napot! Szia!*


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 12)

Arab
salam / sabah el kheir / marhaba


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 12)

Kínai
你好 [nǐ hăo] (informális) / 您好 [nín hǎo] (formális)


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 12)

Horvát
bok / dobar dan


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 12)

Eszperanto
bonan tagon / saluton


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 12)

Hindi
namaste / namaskaar


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 12)

Ukrán
Привiт [pryvit] (hello) / Добрий ранок [dobryi ranok] (jó reggelt) Добрий день [dobryi den] (jó délutánt) / Добрий вечiр [dobryi vechir] (jó estét, éjjelt)


----------



## balaqe (2013 Március 12)

Portugál
bom dia (reggel) / boa tarde (12.00 után) / boa noite (este) oi / olá


----------



## keykey (2013 Március 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## csikoska (2013 Március 14)

Sziasztok,
Gyönyörű hóeséses napot mindenkinek.
Próbálom a hozzászólás számolást.


----------



## csikoska (2013 Március 14)

2010 óta vagyok tag, többször voltam az oldalon és most már számolja a hozzászólásaimat. Eddig valamiért nem tette. 
De most szuper.


----------



## Marci97 (2013 Március 15)

Fú hogy esik ittis a hó!


----------



## szornyigaladne (2013 Március 15)

Azt írtátok, hogy bármit írhatok. Tehát akkor az első bármim:

_„Álltunk a bükkök alatt és apró, rőt levélkék hullottak körülöttünk, s ha az üverek felől egy szellő jött, olyan volt, mintha aranyat sírtak volna a fák.”_


----------



## xixi.xixi (2013 Március 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## xixi.xixi (2013 Március 16)

A cane non magno saepe tenetur aper.


----------



## xixi.xixi (2013 Március 16)

Aliquod crastinus dies ad cogitandum dabit.


----------



## xixi.xixi (2013 Március 16)

Valde gravant natos dira et maledicta parentum.


----------



## xixi.xixi (2013 Március 16)

Sincerum est nisi vas, quodcumque infundes, acescit.


----------



## xixi.xixi (2013 Március 16)

Tres faciunt collegium.


----------



## xixi.xixi (2013 Március 16)

Sors bona nihil aliud.


----------



## xixi.xixi (2013 Március 16)

Primum vivere, deinde philosophari.


----------



## xixi.xixi (2013 Március 16)

Qui habet tempus, habet vitam.


----------



## xixi.xixi (2013 Március 16)

Quod dixi, dixi.


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

Nagyon szép!!!És igaz!!!


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.”


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

“Teljes munkaidős anyának lenni a legjobban fizetett állás… hiszen a fizetség tiszta szeretet.”kiss


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

Végre süt a nap és viszonylag jó az idő!!


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

Végre süt a nap!!


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

Danke schön!!


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

“Teljes munkaidős anyának lenni a legjobban fizetett állás… hiszen a fizetség tiszta szeretet.”kiss


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

:--:“Úgy álljunk meg az életben, akár a sziklaszírt a tengerben; ne engedjük, hogy a szüntelen hullámverés megingasson bennünket.”


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

“Ha gyenge vagy hozzá, hogy harcolj, öleld át ellenséged. Amíg mindkét karja átölel, addig nem tud fegyvert fogni rád.”


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

Ne várjunk a nevetéssel, amíg boldogok leszünk, mert különben félő, hogy meghalunk, anélkül, hogy nevettünk volna.


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

Nincs nagyobb boldogság, mint ha szeretnek bennünket embertársaink és úgy találjuk: jelenlétünk hozzájárul ahhoz, hogy jól érezzék magukat.


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

A legnagyobb boldogság is unalmas teher, ha azt mással nem közölhetjük.


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

A sikeres ember megkapja, amit akar.
A boldog ember örül annak, amit kap.


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

A sikeres ember megkapja, amit akar.
A boldog ember örül annak, amit kap.


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

A nevetés olyan seprű, amivel lesöpörjük a szív pókhálóit.


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

A hirtelen támadt szerelem, amely házasságot indít, igazgyöngy, gyémánt, drágakő, melyet a legnagyobb művész csiszolt, kincs, amelyet a szív legmélyén kell elrejteni.kiss


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

A házasság olyasvalami, mint amikor az ember használati utasítás nélkül kezd legóból építeni valamit.


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

A házasság az a műhely, amelyben két ember bölcsességgel, türelemmel és kölcsönös lemondással a közös boldogságon dolgozhatik. Olyan, mint a jó termőföld: csak azt adja vissza megsokszorozva, amit beléje vetnek.


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

Gyermekkorunk jelei ott maradnak életünk helyszínein, ahogy a virág illata is ott marad a szobában, amit díszített.:..:


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

Bár mondják, múlnak a gyermekévek, nincs visszaút. Új mesék nem várnak reánk. Van mégis csillagfényű álomvilág, de azt gyermekünk álmodja tovább.:55:


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 16)

Mire felneveled a gyerekeidet, megtanulod, mivel tartozol szüleidnek.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Szia mindenkinek


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

He would not deserve even the rope for hanging.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Opportunity bears the thief.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Nézd meg az *anyját*, vedd el a lányát.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

*Ár *ellen nehéz úszni.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Nem mindig az *arat*, aki vet.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

*Barátot *szerencse hoz, szükség próbál.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Hagyj *békét *másnak, magadra viselj gondot.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Sok *beszédnek *sok az alja.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Jó *bornak *nem kell cégér.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Minden *botnak *a végén a feje.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Senki sem tud kibújni a saját *bőréből*.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

A *cél *szentesíti az eszközt.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

*Csalánba *nem üt a ménkű/mennykő.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Hogy kerül a *csizma *az asztalra?


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Minden *csoda *három napig tart.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Későn jövőnek *csont *az ebédje.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Jön még kutyára *dér*.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Okos *disznó *mély gyökeret ránt.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Aki *dolgozik*, az nem ér rá pénzt keresni.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Köti az *ebet *a karóhoz.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Ki *elbízza *magát, könnyen megszégyenül.


----------



## teknos6 (2013 Március 16)

Ahány *ember*, annyi vélemény.


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 16)

köszönöm a lehtőséget


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 16)

hogy állandó tagja lehetek


----------



## andizsolti (2013 Március 16)

Sok van még hátra a 20 hozzászólás eléréséhez.


----------



## andizsolti (2013 Március 16)

Konkrétan 12.


----------



## andizsolti (2013 Március 16)

De már nincs annyi.


----------



## andizsolti (2013 Március 16)

Csak 7.


----------



## andizsolti (2013 Március 16)

Már csak 4!


----------



## andizsolti (2013 Március 16)

Nagyon szeretném már látni a csatolmányokat, főleg olyanokat, amik óvodapedagógusokat érintenek.


----------



## andizsolti (2013 Március 16)

Meg a leendőeket is!


----------



## andizsolti (2013 Március 16)

2


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Mindenki jó valamire. Ha másra nem, hát elrettentő példának.


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Korán keltem. Hol az arany?


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Attól, hogy valaki jobbra irányjelez, még egyáltalán nem biztos, hogy balra fog kanyarodni


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Az idő pénz. A pénz beszél, a kutya ugat. Amelyik kutya ugat, az nem harap. Ebből következik, hogy az idő nem harap. De akkor minek van neki vasfoga?


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Mindenki, aki hisz a parajelenségekben, emelje fel a kezem!


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Nem szenvedek elmebetegsé​gben. Minden percét élvezem.


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Zavard össze a világot: mosolyogj hétfőn!


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Mindenkinek két oka van arra, hogy valamit megtegyen vagy ne tegyen: egy jól hangzó ok és egy valódi ok.


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

A horoszkópom azt mondta, hogy a sors ujja rám fog mutatni. Sajnos ez a középső ujja volt.


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Köhögés ellen szedj hashajtót!


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Még jó, hogy ilyen lassan haladunk, mert lehet, hogy rossz irányba megyünk!


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

10 féle ember van. Az egyik ismeri a bináris számrendszert, a másik nem.


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Mindenkinek jogában áll hülyének lenni, de van aki bántóan visszaél a lehetőséggel!


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Régebben beképzelt voltam,de mostmár....tökéletes vagyok!


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Én nem vagyok lusta,csak pihenek egy kicsit mielőtt elfáradnék!


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Mindenütt jó, de mindig elzavarnak.


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Nem iszom, nem dohányzom, nem nőzöm, minden nap hatkor kelek. De mindez megváltozik, ha kikerülök a dutyiból.


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Na még hármat


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Na még hármat!


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

A sikerhez vezető út - karbantartás miatt - zárva.


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

Miért nem vitte még el egy jósnő sem a lottó öttöst?


----------



## kenny01 (2013 Március 17)

„Ember: egy lény, aki kivágja a fát, papírt csinál belőle, majd ráírja, hogy „ Védd a fákat ”


----------



## Annamanna3 (2013 Március 17)

Bocsi, eltévesztettem a "Moderátornak jelenteni" jelzést a köszönömmel.


----------



## Annamanna3 (2013 Március 17)

Nagyon jók a bejegyzések, sok köztük igencsak találó! Köszönöm!


----------



## Annamanna3 (2013 Március 17)

Ici-pici mese a
*Pupák pék *- ről

Az apróka pók apóka és a 
porhanyós potrohú pók anyó
a pékségben a szennyezett mennyezetre
nyálból váló máló hálót font.

Félt a péppel pepecselő pék, 
hogy oda pök a pók,
illetve a liszttel hintett pépre "tisztel".

De mert voltaképp babonás volt a pék,
ezért nem bántotta a pókpárt, 
s ezzel jól járt,
mert a pókok egyre-másra
pöttön pöttyöket potyogtattak
a fonott kalácsra.

Elárulhatom már most, hogy
a Pupák pék így találta fel a Fonott mákost.


----------



## Annamanna3 (2013 Március 17)

Én is állandó tag szeretnék lenni.


----------



## Annamanna3 (2013 Március 17)

A kedvenc ételem a Vasi pecsenye, ha valaki kéri a receptjét, esetleg..


----------



## Annamanna3 (2013 Március 17)

A Vasi pecsenye karajból készül.


----------



## Annamanna3 (2013 Március 17)

Nem tudom üzenetként elküldeni, mert lapelhagyásnak veszi a gép.
Akkor most a "válasz a témára" vagy a "gyors válasz küldése" gombra kell nyomnom?


----------



## Annamanna3 (2013 Március 17)

Mégsem írok receptet, mert új témának vehetik.
Akkor elnézést kérek.


----------



## Annamanna3 (2013 Március 17)

A keresztszemes (minta) az azt jelenti, hogy a keresztnek is van szeme....


----------



## Annamanna3 (2013 Március 17)

Tehát aki másnak gebebénes
maga pákosz kencce

Vagyis aki másnak kence
maga pákosz gebebénes

Ez így butaság, de ismerhetitek a mondást, hogy

addig jár a kórsó....

míg körbeadják....


----------



## rodicaindia (2013 Március 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## mártakati (2013 Március 18)

már nincs sok hátra


----------



## mártakati (2013 Március 18)

15


----------



## mártakati (2013 Március 18)

almát fogok enni


----------



## mártakati (2013 Március 18)

lassan bealkonyodik


----------



## mártakati (2013 Március 18)

adok a cicámnak enni


----------



## mártakati (2013 Március 18)

még egy


----------



## mártakati (2013 Március 18)

20!!!!


----------



## wyzaru (2013 Március 18)

teszt


----------



## monihu (2013 Március 19)

Köszönom a lehetőséet!


----------



## monihu (2013 Március 19)

Szép estét!


----------



## monihu (2013 Március 19)

3


----------



## monihu (2013 Március 19)

3


----------



## Anita Malden (2013 Március 19)

Sziasztok!
Beköszönök én is. Nagyon jó ez a fórum, sok az izgalmas téma, örülök, hogy idetaláltam. 
A.M.


----------



## Evelino (2013 Március 19)

asasyda


----------



## Evelino (2013 Március 19)

asd


----------



## Evelino (2013 Március 19)

1


----------



## Evelino (2013 Március 19)

2


----------



## Evelino (2013 Március 19)

3


----------



## Evelino (2013 Március 19)

45


----------



## Evelino (2013 Március 19)

555


----------



## Evelino (2013 Március 19)

666


----------



## Evelino (2013 Március 19)

7777


----------



## HBíborka (2013 Március 19)

jó éjszakát.


----------



## HBíborka (2013 Március 19)

Szép álmokat kiss


----------



## HBíborka (2013 Március 19)

szeretem a smilekat


----------



## HBíborka (2013 Március 19)




----------



## HBíborka (2013 Március 19)

:wink:


----------



## HBíborka (2013 Március 19)




----------



## HBíborka (2013 Március 19)

:twisted:


----------



## HBíborka (2013 Március 19)




----------



## HBíborka (2013 Március 19)

:55:


----------



## HBíborka (2013 Március 19)

:4:


----------



## HBíborka (2013 Március 19)

8)


----------



## HBíborka (2013 Március 19)

:d


----------



## HBíborka (2013 Március 19)

kiss


----------



## HBíborka (2013 Március 19)




----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 20)

*Nem iszom, nem dohányzom..*

Nem iszom, nem dohányzom, minden reggel pontosan hatkor kelek, este pontosan tízkor fekszem. A feleségemhez száz százalékig hű vagyok.
De mindez meg fog változni. Csak kerüljek ki a börtönből :--:


----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 20)

A szőke férj konyhában főz, mikor megérkezik a barátja 
- Szevasz öregem hát mi van veled?
- Semmi,semmi épp az ebédet készítem.
- Az asszonnyal mi van?
- Benn van a szobában. Menj köszönj be neki!
A barát bemegy azután futva jön vissza
- Te, a feleséged az ágyban van!
- Igen tudom.
- De egy másik férfival!
- Jesszusom! Akkor nem lesz elég a krumpli!


----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 20)

Két paraszt találkozik. Azt mondja az egyik
- Képzeld, a múltkor a tenyészbikám impotens lett, de az állatorvos felírt valamit, amitől aztán helyrejött.
Egy hét múlva megint találkoznak.
- Komám, képzeld, most meg az én bikám gyengélkedik. Nem tudod, hogy hívják azt a gyógyszert ?
- Nem tudom, de csokoládéíze van.


----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 20)

Egy dühös fickó lép be a kocsmába, kezében egy pisztollyal.
- Úgy hallottam, a feleségem megcsalt valakivel! Hadd lássam, van-e elég bátorság benne, hogy kiálljon velem!
Erre egy hang a háttérből
- Haver, szerintem nincs elég golyó a pisztolyodban ehhez...


----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 20)

Nyelvvizsga van a rendőrtiszti főiskolán. Bemegy az első
- Do you speak English ? - kérdezi a vizsgáztató.
- Höö ? - válaszolja a diák.
Bemegy a következő vizsgáztató.
- Do you speak English ? - kérdezi ismét a vizsgáztató.
- Höö ? - válaszolja a diák.
Jön a következő
- Do you speak English ? - hangzik a kérdés.
- Yes, I do. - mondja a diák.
- Höö ? - mondja a vizsgáztató.


----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 20)

- Tűnj el a házból! - ordítja magából kikelve a feleség. - Látni se akarlak többé!
A férj elindul az ajtó felé.
- Remélem nyomorúságos, fájdalmas és lassú halálod lesz! - kiáltja utána a feleség.
Erre a férj megáll, és tétován megkérdi
- Most akkor mégis azt akarod, hogy maradjak?:88:


----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 20)

Két rendőr ügyeletet tart a Balaton mellett. Egyszer látják, hogy egy úszkáló ember nagy csapkodások mellett elmerül. Az egyik rendőr beugrik a vízbe, majd némi keresgélés után partra húzza a delikvenst. Ezután mindjárt mesterséges légzéssel próbálják életre kelteni. Némi próbálkozás után egyikük megszólal
- Te Józsi, most látom, ez nem a mi emberünk, ennek korcsolya van a lábán.


----------



## medugorje (2013 Március 20)

*Ma ünnepli a világ első alkalommal a boldogság napját. Nagyon boldog ,szép napot kívánok mindenkinek! *kiss


----------



## hurrikany (2013 Március 20)




----------



## DrJustice (2013 Március 20)

Sziasztok Budapestről!


----------



## DrJustice (2013 Március 20)

Ki hol regisztrált?


----------



## DrJustice (2013 Március 20)

senki?


----------



## Kukonya1 (2013 Március 20)

Sziasztok!
Egyre többet nézem ezt az oldalt egyre jobban tetszik : )


----------



## spiralhead (2013 Március 21)

Jobb nem beszélni.


----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 21)




----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 21)




----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 21)




----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 21)




----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 21)




----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 21)




----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 21)




----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 21)




----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 21)




----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 21)




----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 21)




----------



## tesikzsuzsa (2013 Március 21)

\\m/\\m/


----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 21)




----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 21)




----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 21)




----------



## totharpad.jb (2013 Március 21)




----------



## alaurent (2013 Március 21)




----------



## tesikzsuzsa (2013 Március 21)

FÚÚÚÚÚÚÚÚJ


----------



## Kukonya1 (2013 Március 21)

micsoda "piramis rendszer"


----------



## Pétercár (2013 Március 21)

Mert még nincs 20 hozzászólásod! XD kiss


----------



## Pétercár (2013 Március 21)

Akkor várok 2 napot és addig írok!


----------



## Pétercár (2013 Március 21)

Holnap is esni fog...


----------



## Pétercár (2013 Március 21)

Apa, én vagyok a Lukad!


----------



## pancsukaaa (2013 Március 22)

Hali


----------



## Pétercár (2013 Március 22)

Sziasztok! Szeretnék beköszönni,nagyon tetszik amit csináltok,sok érdekes dolgot-témát találtam.Próbálok szétnézni,olvasgatni,tanulni tőletek.Köszönöm a lehetőséget! Szebb napokat mint a mai! Üdv.: Peti :wink:


----------



## maresz1975 (2013 Március 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## spiralhead (2013 Március 23)

,


----------



## figaro001 (2013 Március 23)

Sziasztok. Első hozzászólásom.


----------



## bianca73 (2013 Március 23)

Sziasztok!!!


----------



## Krisztina1967 (2013 Március 23)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!:..:


----------



## agyalgó (2013 Március 23)

Számoljunk együtt. Talán könnyebb lesz.


----------



## agyalgó (2013 Március 23)

Tényleg, miért is?


----------



## agyalgó (2013 Március 23)

Lassan gyűlnek pontjaim. Bizonyára lassan számolok.


----------



## agyalgó (2013 Március 23)

Lehetne eggyel több? Bizonyára. Akkor legyen!


----------



## agyalgó (2013 Március 23)

Már nem is olyan sok hiányzik. Akkor haladjunk!


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

sziasztok


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

gyüjtenem kell


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

még kevés


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

6


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

7


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

ez már a nyolcadik


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

*kilenc*


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

tiz


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

és még 10...


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

már nem kell sok


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

haladok...


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

mint a szél..


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

kell még pár


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

tizen5


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

16


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

17


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

18


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

19


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

20


----------



## voldemort13 (2013 Március 23)

+1\\m/


----------



## himer (2013 Március 23)




----------



## himer (2013 Március 23)

Ez nagyon jó!


----------



## himer (2013 Március 23)




----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

Március utolsó hetének kezdetén hidegre, havazásra és hófúvásra kell készülni, a hét második felében viszont enyhülni kezd az idő, a hétvégére már 10 fok körüli maximumok várhatók.


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

Nem baj, ha leesel. Az se számít, ha elbuksz, vesztesz, vagy vétkezel. A gond az, ha nem tudod, miért.
/ Müller Péter


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

Azt mondják, a tisztességes alku után mindkét fél boldogtalan.
/ George R. R. Martin


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

Ha tudsz, segíts másokon. Ha nem, legalább ne árts nekik.
/ Tendzin Gjaco


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

Eh, nincs bűn, és nincs erény! Csak az van, amit az ember cselekszik. Egy és ugyanannak a dolognak része minden. Egy cselekedet szép, a másik nem szép, de ennél többet nincs joga mondani az embernek.
/ John Steinbeck


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

- Hogyan bocsássak meg másoknak? 
- Ha senkit sem ítélnél el, sohasem kellene megbocsátanod.
/ Anthony de Mello


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

Aki jól tud hallgatni, amellett, hogy mindenhol kedvelik, egy idő után meg is tanul egy-két dolgot.
/ Wilson Mizner


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

Nem szégyen a futás. Mármint ha jófelé szalad az ember.
Mark Lawrence


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

Csak a buta ember haragszik másokra (...). A kő azért hull lefele, mert súlya van. Hát örökre zöld ifjú maradok? Mikor fogom már megtanulni, hogy pontosan annyit adjak magamból az embereknek, amennyiért megfizetnek! Ha azt akarom, hogy becsüljenek és magamat is becsülhessem, meg kell mutatnom, hogy szegénységem áll az ő gazdagságuk szolgálatában, szívem azonban ezer mérföldnyire van arcátlanságuktól, s magasabban élek, semhogy megvetésük vagy kis kegyeik elérjenek.
/ Stendhal


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

A pazarlás, az értelmetlen költekezés csak pillanatokra szerezhet örömet, utóbb megvan a böjtje.
/ Szabó Magda


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

A papírsárkányok a széllel szemben szállnak a legmagasabbra - nem vele.
/ Winston Churchill


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

A holnap embere a mai csatában kovácsolódik.
/ Smallville c. film


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

A nagy változások kezdetben lehetetlennek, utólag pedig elkerülhetetlennek látszanak.
/ Robert Hunter


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

Ha a feje tetejére állítjuk az összes készen kapott bölcsességet, akkor leljük meg az igazságot.
/ Joanne Kathleen Rowling


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

A kemény kéz és a humorérzék hiánya nagyon kellemetlen házasság.
/ George R. R. Martin


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

A hajó megy tovább. Új partok, új kikötők felé. Vár a jövő, várnak a tapasztalatok, örömök és persze a csalódások is. De hová teszed az újat, ha még mindig a régivel bíbelődsz?
/ Müller Péter


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

A jóságot ki szokták nevetni, de még a legcinikusabb ember is vágyódik utána.
/ Rónai Béla


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

Ha teheted, szolgálj más embereket, más érző lényeket. Ha nem, legalább attól tartózkodj, hogy kárt okozz nekik. Azt hiszem, ez tekinthető egész filozófiám alapjának.
/ Tendzin Gjaco


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

Nem vagy többé száműzetésben (...), ha rájössz, hogy az egész teremtés a te otthonod.
/ Anthony de Mello


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)

A győzelmek hajlamosak lekopni az emberről. A vereségek (...) azonban ott maradnak velünk, megérintik a vállunkat, lelassítják a lépteinket, kísértenek álmunkban.
/ Harlan Coben


----------



## Anthon (2013 Március 24)




----------



## ssaal (2013 Március 25)

Jelen 
esetben
esik 
a hó


----------



## tzérnabölény (2013 Március 25)

ez jó volt!


----------



## fortuna19 (2013 Március 25)




----------



## fonzy77 (2013 Március 25)

köszi


----------



## szandruska1994 (2013 Március 25)

Köszi!


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

Micsoda csodaszer a szerelem. Mint a falusi asszonyok tavasszal átfestik a házukat, úgy átfesti a szerelem a lélek házát. -Falu Tamás


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

A szerető asszony a szeretett lénynek még a hibáit is, a bűneit is imádja. Maga a férfi sem tud saját gonoszságaira olyan mentséget találni, amilyeneket a szerető asszony eszel ki számára. - Dosztojevszkij


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

Megfoghatatlan a szerelem, mint a hit. Míg tart a mámor a szerelem első idejében - föl, a csillagokig emelkedünk. Elérni az elérhetetlent, megragadni a teljességet, a végtelent. - Polcz Alaine


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

A nő addig kacér, míg nem szerelmes. - Balzac


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

Mindig van egy kis őrültség a szerelemben, de mindig akad egy kis okosság is az őrületben. - Nietzsche


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

A szerelem legtöbbször nem racionális. Nincs értelme a miértjeit kutatni. - Frost


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

A lángot és parazsat, melyet az isteni végzet gyújtott és szított az emberi szívben, emberi kézzel és ügyességgel nem lehet eloltani. - Márai


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

A szerelmes szöveg olyan, mint a szent jelírás a pogány sírok falán - közvetlenül az Örökkévalóságot jelképezi. - Márai


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

A szerelem olyan, mint egy madár, muszáj repülnie. - Madonna


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

A szerelemben éppen olyan kevéssé lehet "természetesen" viselkedni, mint a művészetben. Az érzés és a vágy csak bizonyos formanyelven szólalnak meg. Van közben mosoly, pillantás, félszavak, udvariasság. Nem megy másképp. - Márai


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

A szerelem jön és elmegy. - Móricz


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

Borzasztó erős a gyerekszerelem! Ha visszagondolok rá, még ma is ugyanúgy érzem, mint akkor. Belesajdul a lelkem, annak minden kínjával. - Reményik


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

Nincs tartósabb és csalókább valami a gyerekszerelemnél. - Trifonov


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

A szerelem nem látja szerelme tárgyának tulajdonságait, ő csak szeret, mert nem is tehet másként. - Csajkovszkij


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

Az is lehet szerelem, ha az emberek nem hazudnak egymásnak egy percig se. Azt adják, ami szavakkal ki nem fejezhető. - Papp Sándor


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

Szerelem nélkül az ember - akár a fa télen. Nem tudni, él vagy sem. - Siskin


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

Nem a kétneműség szükséglete hozta létre a szerelmet, hanem a szerelem szükséglete bontotta két nemre az embert és állatot. - Karinthy


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

Ezt a röpke sétát, ami a bölcsőnktől a sírunkig vezet, a szerelem teszi elviselhetővé. - Kenneth


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

Lassan szeress s szeretni fogsz sokáig. - Shakespeare


----------



## katicabog (2013 Március 26)

A szerelem nyelve nem a beszéd. A szerelmespárnak a csend a tökéletes érintkezés. Szavak nélkül is jól megértik egymást. - Osho


----------



## christie1 (2013 Március 26)

Kevés a hozzászólásaim száma!


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

egy


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

kettő


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

három


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

4


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

5


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

6


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

7


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

8


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

kilenc


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

10


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

11


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

12


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

13


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

13


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)




----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)




----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)




----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

17


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

:d


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

:d


----------



## Dorothy1984 (2013 Március 26)

köszi a lehetőséget


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 26)

köszi


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 26)

1


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 26)

2


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 26)

3


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 26)

4


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 26)

5


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 26)

6


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 26)

7


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 26)

13


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 26)

8


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 26)

9


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 26)

10


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 26)

11


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 26)

12


----------



## Pétercár (2013 Március 26)

1


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 26)

14


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 26)

15


----------



## Pétercár (2013 Március 26)

15


----------



## Pétercár (2013 Március 26)

eszperente


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

Sziasztok!Valahogy en is igy vagyok vele...


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

na ez nagyon jo


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

nekem is


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

igy is sikerulhet?


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

megmessze allok a 16 tol


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

peddig a 16.-an van a szulinapom


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

en is vegig irom


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

hatha beengednek


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

en mar tag vagyok 3 eve


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

csak meg nem szoltam hozza sokszor a temahoz


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

de ezutan maskent lessz


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

en nem is tudom ,nem szamoltam


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

ez hogy letezik?


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

tenyleg sikerul ?


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

15


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

miben kene segiteni"?


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

melyik szonbat?hanyadikan?


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

en is igyekszem


----------



## valkailali (2013 Március 27)

en is igyekszem


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

- Jean, kössön spárgát az anyósomra.
– Miért, uram?
– Sárkányt akarok eregetni. 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

- Az én anyósom olyan, mint egy jó pohár sör!
- Miért, olyan finom?
- Nem. Jéghideg, és mikor elém kerül, habzik a szája. 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

Öreg bácsi megy a kivilágítatlan kerékpáron. Megállítja a rendőr, és így szól:
-Bátyám, ha nem ég a lámpa a biciklin, akkor tolni kell !
Mire az öreg: 
– Már kipróbáltam, akkor se ég! 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

Két rendőr barkóbázik:
- Személy?
- Igen.
- Fémből van?
- Igen. 
- Akkor plébános. 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

Két rendőr barkóbázik:
- Személy?
- Igen.
- Fémből van?
- Igen. 
- Akkor plébános. 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

A rendőr lélekszakadva rohan haza a feleségéhez.
-Anyukám láttam leértékelt vasalót!
-Apukám ne hülyéskedj az egész városban nem lehet kapni leárazva vasalót.
-De mondom hogy láttam. Rá volt írva hogy 220 Volt. 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

Egy vidéki csehóban, egy részeg fickó kutat a zsebében.
- Megkérdezi tőle a barátja:
- Te komám, mit keresel ilyen izgatottan a zsebedben?
- Csak azt szeretném tudni, szomjas vagyok-e még?






​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

Két részeg nézegeti az italát a kocsmában. Felkiált az egyik:
- Öregem, láttál már jégkockát lyukkal a közepén.
- Persze haver, 15 éve vagyok nős, szerinted mi vár otthon!? 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

Az általános iskolásoknak a tejről kell dolgozatot írni. Minden gyerek legalább egyoldalas dolgozatot ad be, de Móricka csupán két sort írt.
A tanár szigorúan kérdi:
- Hát te miért írtál ilyen keveset a tejről?
- Bocsánat tanár úr - mentegetőzik Móricka -, én a sűrített tejről írtam. 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

- Pistike, mondd meg nekem, mi történt 1802-ben? 
- Akkor született Kossuth Lajos. 
- Nagyon jó. És 1805-ben?
- Akkor lett hároméves. 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

Az iskolában a tanárnő a következő kérdést teszi fel:
- Mondjatok gyerekek öt olyan állatot, amelyik az északi sarkon él!
Móricka majdnem kiesik a padból, úgy jelentkezik.
- Na, Móricka?
- Egy fóka és négy jegesmedve. 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

A moziban épp elkezdődik a film, amikor a sor közepén egy szőke nő feláll, és sűrű bocsánatkérések közepette elkezd kimenni a sorból. Az egyik néző megkérdi tőle:
- Mi van, miért megy ki, most kezdődik a film!
- Mert pont az előbb mondták be, hogy kapcsoljuk ki a mobiltelefonokat, én meg az enyémet kint hagytam a kocsiban. 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

Szőke nő beszélget a barátnőjével:
- Olyan boldog vagyok a 3 gyerekemmel! - mondja a szőke.
- Nem akarsz még egyet? - kérdezi a másik.
- Nem, mert azt olvastam, hogy a világon minden 4. gyerek kínai! 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

Szőke nő beszélget a barátnőjével:
- Olyan boldog vagyok a 3 gyerekemmel! - mondja a szőke.
- Nem akarsz még egyet? - kérdezi a másik.
- Nem, mert azt olvastam, hogy a világon minden 4. gyerek kínai! 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

Szőke nő telefonál:
- Halló, illatszerbolt?
- Nem…
- Akkor minek veszik fel a
telefont? 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

Szőke nő telefonál:
- Halló, illatszerbolt?
- Nem…
- Akkor minek veszik fel a
telefont? 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

A szabálytalanul közlekedő szőke nőt megállítja a rendőr, majd azt mondja neki:
- Hölgyem, ezért a szabálytalanságért 10.000 forint helyszíni bírságot kell fizetnie!
Mire a nő:
- Huhh, úgy látszik szerencsés napom van, tegnap ugyanezért még a jogosítványomat is elvették! 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

-Valahányszor meglátom önt mosolyogni, asszonyom, mindig arra gondolok, hogy fel kellene csábítanom a lakásomra.
-Nocsak, nocsak! Ekkora nagy nőcsábász?
-Nem asszonyom, fogorvos vagyok. 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

-Valahányszor meglátom önt mosolyogni, asszonyom, mindig arra gondolok, hogy fel kellene csábítanom a lakásomra.
-Nocsak, nocsak! Ekkora nagy nőcsábász?
-Nem asszonyom, fogorvos vagyok. 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

Csinos, fiatal doktornőt kap a falu.
- Józsi bátyám, nem tetszenek a leletei. Mondja, mit szokott maga reggelizni?
- Rántottát nyolc tojásból, szalonnával.
- És mit szokott ebédelni?
- Csülkös bablevest.
- És vacsorára?
- Szalonnát meg kolbászt.
- Józsi bácsi. Hogy áll a koleszterinje?
- Mint a cövek angyalom, mint a cövek! 
:butt:
​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

A skót kisvárost földrengés sújtotta. Az egyik romos ház alatt csodával határos módon egy sértetlen embert találtak, aki egy üveg whiskyt szorongatott. 
Az egyik mentő rászól a sokkban lévő emberre:
- Igyon egy kortyot, mindjárt jobban lesz!
- Nem, nem ezt csak rendkívüli alkalmakra tartogatom! 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

Skót gyerek pénzt kunyerál az apjától:
- Apu, adjál légy szives négy pengőt, mert moziba szeretnék menni.
Az öreg kotorászik a zsebében...
- Mit mondtál, fiam, mennyi kell? Három? Tessék itt van kettő, válassz, melyiket kéred! 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)

Két skót ül a téren, a padon. Azt mondja az egyik:

- Te, Johnny, kínálj már meg egy cigarettával!
- Nincsen nálam - feleli a másik.
- Hát jó, akkor rágyújtok a magaméból. 
De holnap megadod! 

​


----------



## Laci57 (2013 Március 27)




----------



## Pétercár (2013 Március 27)

20


----------



## Pétercár (2013 Március 27)

21


----------



## Pétercár (2013 Március 27)

valamennyi


----------



## Pétercár (2013 Március 27)

1


----------



## Pétercár (2013 Március 27)

már hozzászóltam többször is,mégsem...


----------



## Pétercár (2013 Március 27)

hááát nem is tudom,értem..:shock:


----------



## tobruki (2013 Március 27)

Öt éve regisztráltam és eddig öt hozzászólást sikerült abszolválnom. Évente egy, az nem túl jó átlag, most viszont "begyorsítok".


----------



## tobruki (2013 Március 27)

Hetedik


----------



## tobruki (2013 Március 27)

Nyolcadik


----------



## tobruki (2013 Március 27)

Kilencedik


----------



## tobruki (2013 Március 27)

Tizedik


----------



## tobruki (2013 Március 27)

11


----------



## tobruki (2013 Március 27)

12


----------



## tobruki (2013 Március 27)

13


----------



## tobruki (2013 Március 27)

14


----------



## tobruki (2013 Március 27)

15


----------



## tobruki (2013 Március 27)

16


----------



## tobruki (2013 Március 27)

17


----------



## tobruki (2013 Március 27)

18


----------



## tobruki (2013 Március 27)

19


----------



## tobruki (2013 Március 27)

Kösz Melitta, így legalább nem zavartam senki másik főrumokban a "gyűjtögetéssel". Ha jól értem most már csak két napot kell várnom, hogy aktiválva legyek. Ha öt évig vártam, most már kibírom.


----------



## clony (2013 Március 27)

1


----------



## clony (2013 Március 27)

2


----------



## clony (2013 Március 27)

3


----------



## clony (2013 Március 27)

4


----------



## clony (2013 Március 27)

5


----------



## ptandi (2013 Március 28)

már 10.lenne


----------



## ptandi (2013 Március 28)

Szép nap.


----------



## JSA87 (2013 Március 28)

Hát ez nagyon nagy segítség!


----------



## JSA87 (2013 Március 28)

Köszönöm!


----------



## JSA87 (2013 Március 28)

Akkor én is bevetem a "számolást"


----------



## JSA87 (2013 Március 28)

1


----------



## JSA87 (2013 Március 28)

Illetve a 6


----------



## JSA87 (2013 Március 28)

7


----------



## JSA87 (2013 Március 28)

8


----------



## JSA87 (2013 Március 28)

9


----------



## JSA87 (2013 Március 28)

És 10


----------



## siskot (2013 Március 28)

úgy látom ide lehet írni ha állandó tag szeretne lenni az ember...


----------



## szcsab1 (2013 Március 28)

igen, ide lehet írni


----------



## Tomi3 (2013 Március 28)

köszönöm


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

?


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)




----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

Már kapizsgálom, a 20 hozzászólás értelmét


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

Szép napot


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

Én sem tudok


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

Hol látom, hogy összesen hány db hozzászólásom van?


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

Mennyi az annyi?


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

De jó lenne végre olvasni egy jót


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

Ez JÓ


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

Szép napot


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

Hello


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

Neked is


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)




----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

Szia


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

Szia


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

nekem is


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

neked is


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

15


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

16


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

17


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

18


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

19


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

Esik az eső


----------



## Hidiné Dia (2013 Március 29)

esss eső....


----------



## JSA87 (2013 Március 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## JSA87 (2013 Március 29)

Ma is itt vagyok!


----------



## JSA87 (2013 Március 29)

És hamarosan ...


----------



## JSA87 (2013 Március 29)

visszaszámlálás.. 3


----------



## JSA87 (2013 Március 29)

2


----------



## JSA87 (2013 Március 29)

1


----------



## JSA87 (2013 Március 29)

Kész!!KÖSZÖNÖM A LEHETŐSÉGET AZ ÜZENETEK MEGÍRÁSÁHOZ!


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 29)

!


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 29)

+


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 29)

?


----------



## Susannli (2013 Március 29)

x


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

Küldök egy képet, ebben a szomorú időben vidítson fel ez a júniusi kép


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

Köszönöm ezt a segítséget


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

A


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

Várom a jó időt


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

Szívesen mennék már bringázni


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

Kellemes ünnepeket!


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

Nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

Várom, hogy megálljon az eső


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

és mehessek futni


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

van egy csomó saját midi fájlom


----------



## kerep2 (2013 Március 30)

mi számít értelmesnek?


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

és látom, hogy T is szerettek zenélni


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

a sport mellett a zenét is nagyon szeretem


----------



## kerep2 (2013 Március 30)

nekem is!


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

meg a barátnőmet


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

és persze a szüleimet is


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

Már várom a tavaszt


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

Hogy mehessek túrázni


----------



## kerep2 (2013 Március 30)

ez elég vicces!
44 hozzászólás és még mindig nem állandó tag!


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

a Mátrába


----------



## kerep2 (2013 Március 30)

miért ezek értelmesek?


----------



## gasplane (2013 Március 30)

alig várom


----------



## kerep2 (2013 Március 30)

ha én is várom?


----------



## eddyjack (2013 Március 30)

köszönöm


----------



## lucky448 (2013 Március 30)

Kellemes Húsvéti Ünnepeket Kívánok Minden Kedves Fórumozónak


----------



## Hettike21 (2013 Március 31)

Aranyos vicc kiss


----------



## Hettike21 (2013 Március 31)

Mindenkinek boldog nyuszit kívánok!!!


----------



## Hettike21 (2013 Március 31)

Én is ezzel szenvedek, nem tudok letölteni semmit!!!!!!!


----------



## szabofranci (2013 Április 1)

szia mindenki, boldog húsvétot)


----------



## Écike0221 (2013 Április 1)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm, remélem hamarosan tudok én is letölteni anyagot!


----------



## Écike0221 (2013 Április 1)

Mert nincs meg a 20 hozzászólás. Sajnos nekem sincs


----------



## Écike0221 (2013 Április 1)

Szerintem is vicces, ahogy próbáljuk összegyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## Écike0221 (2013 Április 1)

Remélem mindenkinek kellemesen telt a Húsvét?:..:


----------



## Écike0221 (2013 Április 1)

Nem is tudom ennek mi értelme?


----------



## Écike0221 (2013 Április 1)

Sajnos fogytán az időm, még nem jutotottam sehova:``:


----------



## Écike0221 (2013 Április 1)

Lassan besötétedik, jaj Istenem!


----------



## Écike0221 (2013 Április 1)

Jó ez a kommentelgetés, nektek tetszik?


----------



## Écike0221 (2013 Április 1)

Remélem hamarosan kigyűjtöm?


----------



## Écike0221 (2013 Április 1)

Azt vettem észre, hogy van amikor nem számol, lehet túl gyors lenne a kommentelés?


----------



## Écike0221 (2013 Április 1)

Sajnos, hiába minden törekvés nem jutok sokkal előrébb!:8:


----------



## Écike0221 (2013 Április 1)

Szerencsére most egy kicsit jobban haladok. Holnap kezdődik remélhetőleg egy szebb nap.


----------



## Écike0221 (2013 Április 1)

Jó ötlet ez a jelenléti ív!kiss


----------



## Écike0221 (2013 Április 1)

Nem tudom néha miért olyan nehéz elküldeni a kommentet?


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 1)

Gyűjtögetek én is.


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 1)

Próbálkozom.


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 1)

Nem jelenik meg a kommentem


----------



## fura15 (2013 Április 2)

:9:


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 2)

1


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 2)

2


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 2)

3


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 2)

4


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 2)

5


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 2)

6


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 2)

7


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 2)

8


----------



## Typerhappy (2013 Április 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Typerhappy (2013 Április 2)

Kezdődhet a móka!


----------



## Typerhappy (2013 Április 3)




----------



## Typerhappy (2013 Április 3)

Tárámtirám.


----------



## Pami2002 (2013 Április 3)

Szép napot!


----------



## Pami2002 (2013 Április 3)




----------



## Pami2002 (2013 Április 3)

Csak tudnám, hova tűntek a régi hozzászólásaim...


----------



## Pami2002 (2013 Április 3)




----------



## Pami2002 (2013 Április 3)

:d


----------



## Pami2002 (2013 Április 3)

6


----------



## Pami2002 (2013 Április 3)




----------



## Pami2002 (2013 Április 3)

8


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 3)

8


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 3)

9


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 3)

10


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 3)

11


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 3)

12


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 3)

13


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 3)

14


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 3)

15


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 3)

16


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 3)

17


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 3)

18


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 3)

19


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 3)

20


----------



## gkal (2013 Április 3)

21


----------



## alfonzka (2013 Április 3)

*7*

7


----------



## alfonzka (2013 Április 3)

8


----------



## alfonzka (2013 Április 3)

9


----------



## alfonzka (2013 Április 3)

A világ felé küldött szeretetedet mindig felfogja valaki vagy valami, aki hasznát tudja venni."
(Sylvia Browne)


----------



## alfonzka (2013 Április 3)

Az élet a legizgalmasabb kalandregény.
Az utolsó oldalnál újrakezdenéd.


----------



## alfonzka (2013 Április 3)

“Az élet nem arról szól, hogy milyen gyorsan futsz, milyen magasra tudsz ugrani.
Arról szól, hogy milyen gyorsan állsz talpra.”


----------



## alfonzka (2013 Április 3)

"Okos vagy,ha csak a felét hiszed el annak amit hallasz.Zseniális, ha tudod melyik felét."


----------



## alfonzka (2013 Április 3)

„Mert a teknősbéka biztosan jár a lábán, ok ez arra, hogy szárnyát szegjék a sasnak?”


----------



## alfonzka (2013 Április 3)

"A világ olyan mint egy tükör, látod?
Mosolyogsz, és a barátaid visszamosolyognak."


----------



## alfonzka (2013 Április 3)

A boldogság oly egyszerű dolog.
Ma még. Csak ne nézném a holnapot.


----------



## alfonzka (2013 Április 3)

A szeretet azokat a könnyeket is meglátja, amelyeket nem sírtak el, és azokat a kéréseket is meghallja, amelyeket nem mertek kimondani.


----------



## alfonzka (2013 Április 3)

"A bölcs maga elé néz, a balga vaktában megy. De egy és ugyanaz a sorsa mind a kettőnek."


----------



## alfonzka (2013 Április 3)

Úgy élj a jelenben, hogy megbánás nélkül gondolhass a múltra.


----------



## alfonzka (2013 Április 3)

Ha én nem magamért vagyok, akkor ki van helyettem?
De ha én csak magamért vagyok, akkor miért vagyok?


----------



## alfonzka (2013 Április 3)

"Hősnek lenni egy percre, egy órára könnyebb, mint csendes hősiességgel hordozni el a mindennapokat."


----------



## Imó5 (2013 Április 4)




----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 4)

Egy ember életében olykor a legenyhébb remegésekből lesznek a földrengésszerű változások.


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 4)

Minél inkább változnak a dolgok, annál inkább változatlanul maradnak.


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 4)

Az élet átalakítása
A szív lélekteli mosolyával kezdődik.


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 4)

Ha mindig azt csinálod, ami érdekel, akkor legalább egy ember elégedett lesz.


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 4)

A belső érték számít csak, az nem pótolható semmi öltözékkel, semmi múló csillogással.


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 4)

Ha követnem kell az utamat, inkább megkockáztatom, hogy eláruljanak, mint hogy egyedül legyek.


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 4)

Hosszú időbe telik, mire az ember igaz barátjának mondhat valakit, a bizalom pedig csak lépésről lépésre alakul ki.


----------



## piros55 (2013 Április 5)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

heloi


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

köszönöm


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

Gyűjtőm a hozzászolást


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

12346578


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

12345678


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

haha


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

szia


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

lodsjfkaskél


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

benoboy írta:


> lodsjfkaskél


kjhkljkmk


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

20


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

20


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

ok


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

Én is'


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

123456


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

igen234


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

neked is


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

jekllo


----------



## benoboy (2013 Április 5)

klééjlkjlka1323


----------



## zsemo (2013 Április 5)

jelen


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)




----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)




----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

3


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

4


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

5


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

Hurrá! végre sikerült hozzászólnom!


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

6


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

7


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

8


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

9


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)




----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

11


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

12


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

:!:


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

14


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

15


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

16


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

17


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

18


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

Már csak egy a húszig!


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

20!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

Biztosíték


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

A mosoly értéke...


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

:..:


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

:33:


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

:55:


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

://:


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

"Az emlékezéshez nem emlék, hanem szeretet kell. 
S akit szeretünk, azt nem feledjük el." (Shakespeare)


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

Mindennap megszűnik valami,
amiért az ember szomorkodik, 
de mindennap születik valami,
amiért érdemes élni és küzdeni." (Herakleitos)


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

"Minden ember szívében dal van,
és saját lelkét hallja minden dalban.
S akinek szép a lelkében az ének,
az hallja mások énekét is szépnek!" (Babits Mihály)


----------



## agi68 (2013 Április 5)

"Az élet küzdelem,
Melyben az győz,
Aki akarni tud,
Nem pedig álmodni."


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 5)

Sziasztok


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 5)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## nagyindigo (2013 Április 5)

Még egy


----------



## dittaditta (2013 Április 6)

teszt


----------



## Ottó003 (2013 Április 6)

nem tudom


----------



## Ottó003 (2013 Április 6)

nálam van


----------



## Ottó003 (2013 Április 6)

Ady Endre


----------



## Ottó003 (2013 Április 6)

mikor lehetek állandó tag


----------



## Ottó003 (2013 Április 6)

ez nekem túl sok


----------



## Ottó003 (2013 Április 6)

Sötét erdő


----------



## Ottó003 (2013 Április 6)

Skyfall


----------



## Ottó003 (2013 Április 6)

Sötétség


----------



## Ottó003 (2013 Április 6)

segítenétek?


----------



## Ottó003 (2013 Április 6)

megvan már a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Ottó003 (2013 Április 6)

szeretném megkérdezni, hogy nekkem miért nem töltenek be a csatolt fájlok??


----------



## Ottó003 (2013 Április 6)

és saját kérdést feltenni hol lehet?


----------



## Ottó003 (2013 Április 6)

én jól szavalok, és szépen mondok prózátis


----------



## Ottó003 (2013 Április 6)

hahó  valki!!!


----------



## Ottó003 (2013 Április 6)

segítetek?? nem as falnak beszsélek..........


----------



## nita6 (2013 Április 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## nita6 (2013 Április 6)

Mindenkinek szép hétvégét!


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

Informatikust kérdezi a kisfia:
- Apu, én hogy születtem?
- Nos, az úgy kezdődött, hogy anyádat egy chat szobában ismertem meg, majd találkoztunk egy internet kávézó mosdójában, ahol feltöltést kezdeményeztem a szerverére.
Később viszont észrevettük, hogy nem használtunk tűzfalat.
A baj elkerülhetetlen volt, és 9 hónap múlva letöltődött a vírus.
Hát így születtél!


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

Két madár ül a villanydróton, és beszélgetnek. 
Egyszer csak elhúz fölöttük egy vadászgép: 
- Hű az anyját, hogy tud ez ilyen gyorsan repülni? 
- Na hallod, ha égne a farkad, te is sietnél.


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

Az orvos benyit a diliházban az egyik szobába.
Az egyik ápolt a kezével fűrészeléshez hasonló mozdulatokat végez, a másik pedig a plafonról fejjel lefelé lóg.
- Hát mit csinál a társa?-kérdi a "fűrészelőt" az orvos.
- Villanykörtének képzeli magát!
- Szóljon neki hogy jöjjön le! Már vörös a feje!
- Hogy is ne!Akkor sötétben fűrészeljek
?


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

hello


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

Bonyolult állat a tehén!
De én mégis megfejtem.


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

- Jean, meglocsolta már a kinti virágokat?
- Nem uram, hiszen esik az eső!
- Hát akkor vigyen magával esernyőt!


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

Hogyan szolmizálnak a részegek?
MI TI SZÓ!!!


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

Mi van a tömegsír felett? Csapatszellem!


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

- Anyu,vegyél nekem fagyit!
- Attól hogy még apáddal lefekszek,ne szólíts anyunak!!!
- Akkor hogy szólítsalak?
- Normálisan, mondd, hogy Józsibá
!


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

Jancsi és Juliska a parkban egy padon szexelnek.
Egyszer csak megszólal Juliska:
-Te Jancsi, vedd már le a szemüvegedet,mert karcolja a hasam alját!
Kis idő múlva Juliska újra:
-Jancsikám, vedd már vissza, mert most meg a padot nyalod !


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

Miért tesz a rendőr az ágya mellé 1 teli poharat meg 1 üreset?
Mert reggel lehet, hogy szomjas lesz de lehet, hogy nem.


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

Elmegyógyintézetben az egyik beteg sétál a folyosón és húz maga után egy madzagot. Odamegy hozzá az orvos és megkérdi tőle:
-Mondja, miért húzza maga után azt a madzagot?
Mire a beteg:
-Miért, toljam?


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

Március 16.-án bemegy Petőfi a Pilvax kávéházba, és így szól a csaposhoz:
- Egy fél Unicumot kérek!
Mire a csapos, feddőn:
- Ejnye Sándor! Tegnap is így kezdted!


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

Öreg bácsi megy a kivilágítatlan kerékpáron. Megállítja a rendőr, és így szól:
-Bátyám, ha nem ég a lámpa a biciklin, akkor tolni kell !
Mire az öreg: 
– Már kipróbáltam, akkor se ég!


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

-Valahányszor meglátom önt mosolyogni, asszonyom, mindig arra gondolok, hogy fel kellene csábítanom a lakásomra.
-Nocsak, nocsak! Ekkora nagy nőcsábász?
-Nem asszonyom, fogorvos vagyok.


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

A főnök odahajol titkárnője füléhez, és súgva kérdezi:
- Mondja Gizike, van valami programja ma estére?
- Nincs, főnök úr - mondja elpirulva Gizike.
- Jó, akkor feküdjön le korán, mert már nagyon unom, hogy minden reggel elkésik!


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

- Az én anyósom olyan, mint egy jó pohár sör!
- Miért, olyan finom?
- Nem. Jéghideg, és mikor elém kerül, habzik a szája.


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

Szőke nő beszélget a barátnőjével:
- Olyan boldog vagyok a 3 gyerekemmel! - mondja a szőke.
- Nem akarsz még egyet? - kérdezi a másik.
- Nem, mert azt olvastam, hogy a világon minden 4. gyerek kínai!


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

- Pistike, mondd meg nekem, mi történt 1802-ben? 
- Akkor született Kossuth Lajos. 
- Nagyon jó. És 1805-ben?
- Akkor lett hároméves.


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

Tanító néni az iskolában:
- Andika, mit fogsz csinálni, ha olyan nagy leszel, mint én?
- Fogyókúrázni!


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

Mitől kék az ég?
Chuck Norris egyszer mellé ütött..
.


----------



## balika18 (2013 Április 6)

kellemes hétvégét mindenkinek


----------



## Klara46 (2013 Április 6)

Köszönöm,hogy itt lehetek.Sok receptet találtam az interneten,amit az ízlésünknek megfelelően kipróbáltam.


----------



## Klara46 (2013 Április 6)

Van amit nem értek ezen az oldalon,próbálok információt szerezni.


----------



## b23er0 (2013 Április 6)

Én pl itt ezen az oldalon a sok ezoterikus feltöltéseknek örülök,szeretném fejleszteni magam..fiatal vagyok,mégis születésemtől fogva érdekes dolgokat tapasztaltam,és bővithetem a tudásom...köszönöm


----------



## négerdzsó (2013 Április 6)

de jó hogy van ilyen topic


----------



## négerdzsó (2013 Április 6)

szeretnék ebbokot letölteni


----------



## négerdzsó (2013 Április 6)

de előbb még hszeket kell írnom


----------



## négerdzsó (2013 Április 6)

nem tudom mi értelme van ennek a szabálynak


----------



## négerdzsó (2013 Április 6)

de szerintem felesleges


----------



## safia (2013 Április 7)

Jó ez a topic!


----------



## Mai Teréz (2013 Április 7)

Vinky19 írta:


> A regisztrálástól számítva 2 napnak el kell telnie, és még 20 értelmes hozzászólásnak is kell lenni.​



Köszönöm szépen az emlékeztetést, de nem találok annyi témát, annyi jelenlévőt az oldalakon, hogy lenne miről beszélgetni, netalán vitatkozni. Még csak most tanulom a lehetőségeket!


----------



## nanna21 (2013 Április 7)

Köszönöm,h itt lehetek.


----------



## srg (2013 Április 7)

sziasztok


----------



## srg (2013 Április 7)

Zavard össze a világot: mosolyogj hétfőn!


----------



## srg (2013 Április 7)

Egy ismerős kicsi fia, négy éves. Látogatóba mentek a mamához a kórházban, ahol a többi idős néni megzabálta az aranyost! 
Kérték, had vigyék sétálni a folyosóra. Apukája mondta, hogy nem könnyű eset, lehet nem kéne! De annyira akaratosak voltak a nénik, hogy ... legyen. 
Pár perc múlva iziben hozták vissza, a kisfiú egy szembe jövő hasonló korú és ráncosodó idős nénitől ezt kérdete: 

"Te vagy a boszorkány? Hol a seprűd?"


----------



## srg (2013 Április 7)

Agresszív kismalac sétál az erdőben. Találkozik a jótündérrel: 
- Agresszív kismalac lehet két kívánságod - mondja a tündér. 
- Oké. Verj ebbe a fába egy szöget, de úgy, hogy senki ne tudja kihúzni! 
- Ilyen egyszerű? Tessék! És mi a második kívánságod? 
- Húzd ki!


----------



## srg (2013 Április 7)

Chuck Norris egyszer megevett egy egész tortát, mielőtt a barátai figyelmeztethették volna, hogy sztriptíztáncosnő van benne.


----------



## srg (2013 Április 7)

- A szőke nő az autósboltban nívópálcát kér. 
- Talán elhagyta az eredetit? 
- Nem hagytam el, csak elromlott, mert nem éri el az olajat.


----------



## srg (2013 Április 7)

Egy járókelő megállít az utcán egy másikat: 
- Ne haragudjon...az állomást keresem. 
- Nem haragszom. Keresse.


----------



## srg (2013 Április 7)

Két favicc ül a fán. Az egyik elkezd röhögni. A másik favicc megkérdezi: 
- Mi olyan nevetséges? 
- Semmi, csak eszembe jutottam.


----------



## srg (2013 Április 7)

Egy pasas lélekszakadva rohan a lejtőn haladó busz után. Odaszól egy járókelő: 
- Mit erőlködik annyira? Mindjárt jön a következő! 
- Az lehet, de annak nem én vagyok a vezetője!


----------



## srg (2013 Április 7)

Az egyetemista diák először megy haza iskolakezdés óta. 
Az anyja mondja neki: 

- Kisfiam, levágtam két tyúkot. Mit főzzek belőlük? 
Erre a diák: 

- Pálinkát!


----------



## srg (2013 Április 7)

Az új híd felavatása után odaállítanak egy rendőrt hogy számolja meg, hány ember megy át a hídon.
A rendőr számolja:
- Egy darab, két darab, három darab...
Meghallja ezt egy járókelő, mondja a rendőrnek:
- Az embereket nem darabban számolják hanem főben.
A rendőr számol tovább, most már jól:
- 4 fő, 5 fő, 6 fő 7 fő, kedd, szerda...


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 7)

Jöhetne már végre a tavasz!


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 7)

Üdv mindenkinek.


----------



## zsolti9999 (2013 Április 8)

Itt vagyok


----------



## halbmond (2013 Április 8)

Szervusztok !

h.


----------



## halbmond (2013 Április 8)

Szép napot kívánok!
h.


----------



## halbmond (2013 Április 8)




----------



## halbmond (2013 Április 8)

A székely meg a fia az érett gyümölcsöket szedik össze a kertben. A fiú megkérdezi:
- Mi lesz ebből a sok gyümölcsből, édesapám?
- Hát, ha anyád meggyógyul lekvár, ha nem, akkor pálinka.


----------



## halbmond (2013 Április 8)

[h=1]gyvédi logika[/h][h=2]Ügyvédi logika[/h]A NASA az első Mars-expedíciót szervezi, azonban a nehézségek miatt az űrhajósokat nem tudnák visszahozni, így elhatározzák, hogy csak egy embert küldenek. Nekiállnak hát önkéntest keresni az öngyilkos akcióra.
Jön az első jelentkező, egy mérnök:
- Én egymillió dollárt kérek cserébe, ezt az egyetemre hagynám, hogy ezzel is hozzájáruljak az emberiség fejlődéséhez!
A második jelölt egy orvos:
- Én kétmillió dollárt kérnék. Egymilliót hagynék a családomra, a másikat pedig a kórházra hagynám, hogy ezzel is segítsek az emberek szenvedését csökkenteni.
Végül, a harmadik önkéntes, egy ügyvéd:
- Én hárommillió dollárt kérek!
- Hogy-hogy hárommilliót?
- Nézzék, egymilliót adnék maguknak, egymilliót megtartanék magamnak, a harmadik millióért meg menjen a mérnök!


----------



## halbmond (2013 Április 8)

-Jean, tegyen egy újságpapírt a székre, amikor a szekrény tetejét tisztítja.
- Fölösleges uram, anélkül is elérem.


----------



## halbmond (2013 Április 8)

Angliában egy utazó bekopog a “György és a Sárkány” nevű fogadóba. Egy mogorva nő nyit ajtót:
- Kaphatnék egy kis élelmet és szállást?
- Nem! – mondja a nő és bevágja az ajtót.
Az utazó nem adja fel és újra bekopog. Megint a nő nyit ajtót, egyből mondja neki az utazó:
- Nem beszélhetnék inkább Györggyel?


----------



## halbmond (2013 Április 8)

Egy nő bemegy a patikába, és mérget kér a patikustól.
- Asszonyom, miért van szüksége a méregre?
- Megölöm a férjemet!
- Nem adhatok el Önnek mérget azért, hogy megöljön vele valakit!
A nő erre kitesz egy fotót a pultra, mely egy férfit és egy nőt ábrázol félreérthetetlen helyzetben. A férfi a nő férje, míg a nő a patikus felesége… A patikus felemeli a fotót és rábólint:
- Elnézést kérek, nem tudtam, hogy van receptje.


----------



## trice29 (2013 Április 8)

- Mi a születésszabályozás legegyszerűbb módja? 


- A reggeli smink mellőzése.


----------



## trice29 (2013 Április 8)

Milyen a tökéletes nő? 


Néma, szőke, nimfomániás és az apjának van egy jó kis sörözője.


----------



## trice29 (2013 Április 8)

Mi a különbség a barát és a férj között?


45 perc

​


----------



## trice29 (2013 Április 8)

Mi a különbség a barátno és a feleség között?


- 45 kg


----------



## Imó5 (2013 Április 8)

Miért nem vagyok még jogosult mindig a csatolások megtekintéséhez????


----------



## Imó5 (2013 Április 8)

Miért nem vagyok még jogosult mindig a csatolások megtekintéséhez???? ide sem tudok belépni....


----------



## Imó5 (2013 Április 8)

Ha már ilyen szépen "letarhálóztál" bennünket újoncokat, nem írnál bővebben arról, hogyan szerezhetem meg az állandó tagságot, meg melyik az a megfelelő topik meg mit kell csinálni.... Van akinek nincs otthon net, s csak könyvtárban jut géphez pénzért, s nincs ideje kitalálni, meg elolvasgatni, hogy mi a megfelelő módszer.....


----------



## Imó5 (2013 Április 8)

Töltenék én, meg köszönnék ezerrel, de nem tudok....


----------



## lovely1989 (2013 Április 8)

Jelen


----------



## Imó5 (2013 Április 8)

Jó az mollban is, sőt nagyon jól és sikeresen el lehet játszani a vakok és nagyothallók intézetében.....


----------



## szcsab1 (2013 Április 8)

Én is jelen!


----------



## burszanv (2013 Április 8)

üdv


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

üdv mindenk1nek )


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

üdv mindeknin2nek


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

üdv min3kinek


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

üdv minden4inek :--:


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

üdv mindenkike5 :4:


----------



## zöldmező (2013 Április 9)

Üdv


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

üdv min6nkienk


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

üdv mindekin9nek!


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

üdv mindenkin7k!


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

üdv 8!


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

üdv 10!


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

udv 11!


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

udv 12!


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

udv 12!


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

udv 13!


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

udv 14!


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

udv 15!


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

udv 16!


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

udv 17!


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

udv 18!


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

udv 19!


----------



## okesmi (2013 Április 9)

udv 20!


----------



## szcsab1 (2013 Április 9)

Üdv minden olvasónak!


----------



## Imó5 (2013 Április 9)

Szevasztok!!!!


----------



## Imó5 (2013 Április 9)

Szóval itt lehet 20 hozzászólást gyűjteni, hogy végre tag lehessek???


----------



## Imó5 (2013 Április 9)

Ismertem, de nagyon jó volt újra hallani!!! (olvasni)


----------



## Imó5 (2013 Április 9)

Honnan tudom, hogy mennyi hozzászólásnál járok, és hogy mennyi hiányzik még a húszhoz???


----------



## Imó5 (2013 Április 9)

Mert új lehetsz mint én..... kell 20 hozzászólás.....


----------



## Imó5 (2013 Április 9)

No meg 48 óra el kell hogy teljen a regisztrációd óta!!!!!!


----------



## Imó5 (2013 Április 9)

Én is ezen agyalok már napok óta, hogy meg legyen a MÁGIKUS 20


----------



## Imó5 (2013 Április 9)

Úgy látom, hogy már 19 üzinél járok?????


----------



## Imó5 (2013 Április 9)

Megpróbálom most már letölteni a kottákat.....


----------



## anaxu (2013 Április 9)

Ez nekem is nagyon jól jönne... Én is megköszönném )


----------



## bibokne79 (2013 Április 9)

19. üzenet


----------



## bibokne79 (2013 Április 9)

utolsó


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

A férj este hazatérve rajtakapja a feleségét a barátjával az ágyban.
Gondolkodás nélkül előkapja a pisztolyát, és agyonlövi a csábítót.
Erre a feleség:
- Csak tessék... ha így folytatod tovább, nemsokára egy barátod se marad...


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

[FONT=&quot]Férfi, a játszótéren megszólít egy gyereket:
- No, kisfiam, mi lesz belőled, ha nagyfiú leszel?
- Belőlem sose lesz nagyfiú.
- Hogyan mondhatsz ilyet kisfiam?
- Úgy, hogy én kislány vagyok.[/FONT]


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

[FONT=&quot]Az autóbalesetem után a kiérkező rendőrnek elmondtam, hogy azt hiszem,
a másik jármű vezetője ittas lehet. Erre ő közli velem, hogy a másik
jármű egy tehén volt.

[/FONT]


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

[FONT=&quot]Kisfiú kérdi az anyját:
- Anyu, hogyan születik a kisbaba?
- Jaj, kisfiam, az egy nagyon hosszú történet!
- Anyu, akkor legalább az elejét meséld el![/FONT]


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

[FONT=&quot]- Miben hasonlít egymásra a kertész és a szélmalom?
- ???
- Abban hogy mind a kettő bepörög ha megfújják a lapátját.[/FONT]


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

[FONT=&quot]Két foga van és száz lába. Mi az?
- Veresegyházi asszonykórus.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

[FONT=&quot]Két festőművész találkozik. Mondja egyik a másiknak:
- Voltam tegnap a kiállításon. Egyedül a te képedet lehetett megnézni.
- Igen? - kérdi büszkén a másik.
- Igen, a többi előtt annyian tolongtak.
[/FONT]


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

Lassan halad!
Még csak a 10. jön.


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

[FONT=&quot]Egy skót igénybe veszi a szex telefon szolgáltatást. Tárcsáz, majd egy női hang:
"Bármit megteszek amit csak kívánsz."
Mire a skót:
"OK, akkor hívj vissza."
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

[FONT=&quot]A raccsoló bemegy a boltba, és így szól az eladóhoz:
- Hányszor mondjam el magának, hogy nem epehízû óvszeht kéhek, hanem
epehízû hágógumit? (!!!!!!!!)

[/FONT]


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

[FONT=&quot]Két ember ül a kocsmában.
Egyszer csak megszólal az egyik:
- Te, tudod mi az, 5 szeme van húsz lába, és a véres fogaiból jön a méreg?
- Nem. Mé', te igen?
- Én se, de szerintem szedd le a válladról...
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

[FONT=&quot]Nem szabad azt mondani, hogy: cigány. Van rá egy új szakkifejezés:
familiárisan hiperpigmentált.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

[FONT=&quot]- Mi az összefüggés a tér, az idő, és a tömeg között?
- Ha jó az idő, a tömeg lemegy a térre.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

[FONT=&quot]Két bolond talál egy autókormányt. Megfogják, majd elmennek vele egy
benzinkúthoz.
- 95-ös benzint kérünk, amennyi belefér - mondja egyikük.
- Na, maguknak sincs ki a négy kerekük - mormolja a benzinkutas.
- Látod? - mondja az egyik bolond - Alig kapod meg az autót, máris
szerelni kell!
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

[FONT=&amp]Két bolond talál egy autókormányt. Megfogják, majd elmennek vele egy
benzinkúthoz.
- 95-ös benzint kérünk, amennyi belefér - mondja egyikük.
- Na, maguknak sincs ki a négy kerekük - mormolja a benzinkutas.
- Látod? - mondja az egyik bolond - Alig kapod meg az autót, máris
szerelni kell!
[/FONT][FONT=&amp]
[/FONT]


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

[FONT=&quot]Az idős házaspár harmincadik házassági évfordulóján egy szigetre
utazik, ahol a legenda szerint olyan csodálatos fürdő van, amiben
megfiatalodnak az emberek. Az üdülésről visszatérve a lányuk várja
őket a repülőtéren, de sehol nem látja szüleit. Egyszer csak odalép
hozzá egy fiatal nő, karján egy csecsemővel és megszólítja:
- Lányom, én vagyok az. Ugye nem ismersz meg? Megfiatalított a csodaforrás.
A lány döbbenten kérdezi:
- Mama? De ki ez a csecsemő?
- Az apád. Ez a hülye elaludt a vízben.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

[FONT=&quot]Az étteremben a pincér tanuló egy egész malacsültet szolgál fel a
vendégnek. A főpincér figyeli, és nincs vele megelégedve:
- Legközelebb, ha ilyen ételt tálal, legyen szíves a fülébe egy kis
petrezselymet tenni, a szájába pedig citromkarikát. A farkára külön
kössön egy arany szalagot. Megértette?
- Hogyne, uram! De nem leszek úgy röhejes?
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

[FONT=&quot]Kisgyerek hazamegy az iskolából:
- Papa, az Orsós, az ugye cigány név?
- Igen, fiam.
- Hú de jó, hogy minket Kolompárnak hívnak!
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

[FONT=&quot]- Olyan az én szerelmem irántad, mint a hasmenés: nem tudom magamban tartani.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## FeherSamanHR (2013 Április 9)

Ha lassan is, de összejött!


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

A barátság nyelve nem szavakból, hanem jelentésekből áll.
Henry David Thoreau


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

Olyan kevés emberrel találkozni manapság, aki többre értékeli a barátságot a pénznél.
George R. R. Martin


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

Kevés dolog van, ami annyira élvezetes, mint szabadon megosztani valaki mással legtitkosabb vágyainkat és gondolatainkat. Ez közhelynek tűnik ugyan, de valójában nagy figyelmet, nyitottságot és érzékenységet kíván. A gyakorlatban a barátságra fordított pszichikai erőfeszítés ilyen foka sajnálatosan ritka. Kevesen vannak, akik rászánják a szükséges időt vagy energiát.
Csíkszentmihályi Mihály


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

Ha senki sem marad
Becsületesnek, hűnek, jónak,
Vígyázz, mert akkor is
Nagy barátaid fognak, óvnak.

Ady Endre


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

Gyakran barátkozunk meg olyan emberekkel, akiket először ki sem állhattunk! Amikor te változol, helyzeted is megváltozik. Ez törvényszerű. Nem kell azon morfondíroznod, hogy hogyan is történik mindez. Átalakulásod átformálja körülményeidet is.

Andrew Matthews


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

Jó barátokat nagyon nehéz találni, akik ott vannak neked akkor is, amikor tévedsz, de közben nem csak azt mondják, amit hallani akarsz. Azt is hajlandónak kell lenniük elmondani, amit hallanod kell. Ez az oka, hogy olyan nehéz megtalálni az igaz szerelmet. Mert a szerelem alapja a barátság, és a barátság nagyon, nagyon ritka.

 Happy endings - Fuss el véle! c. film


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

Hosszú időbe telik, mire az ember igaz barátjának mondhat valakit, a bizalom pedig csak lépésről lépésre alakul ki.

Nicholas Sparks


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

Egy meghitt barátságnak megvan a saját élete, s ez sokkal nagyszerűbb, mint két barát egymástól elkülönült élete.

Em Griffin


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

A legnagyobb ellenségekből is lehetnek jó barátok. Éppen csak idő kell hozzá, hogy megismerjék egymást.

Bálint Ágnes


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

Egy barát mindig ott van a bajban - és sosem jön azzal, hogy "én megmondtam előre!"

Pam Brown


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

Az a barát, aki előtt akkor is kitárod az ajtót, ha másnak nem.

Pam Brown


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

Csak a barátaid mondják ki az igazságot, amelyre szükséged van ahhoz, hogy elviselhetővé váljék az életed.

Francine du Plessix Gray


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

Egyik legfőbb gyönyörűsége az életnek a barátság; s egyik legfőbb gyönyörűsége a barátságnak, hogy van oly emberünk, kire valami titkot rábízhatunk.

Alessandro Manzoni


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

A tudat, hogy barátai vannak, akik minden áldozatra és kockázatra készek érte, enyhítette izgalmát, majd meg is szüntette egészen.

Szabó Magda


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

Nekem arra van szükségem, aki tengerre nyíló ablak, nem pedig tükör, amely unos-untig csak engem mutat.

Antoine de Saint-Exupéry


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

A barátságok szövedéke addig kanyarog, míg be nem hálózza az egész világot.

Pam Brown


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

A barát - egy telefonhívással, látogatással, váratlan apró meglepetéssel - bearanyozza a mindennapokat.

Pam Brown


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

A barátság mindig múlékony és véget ér majd. Miért ne töltenénk együtt néhány szép órát, amíg még tart?

 Dr. Csont c. film


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

Vártam, hogy még egyszer láthassam. Igazi jó barátok voltunk. Ő tudta legjobban kiolvasni a gondolataimat, ha valamit akartam, ketten akartuk.
Lakatos Menyhért


----------



## karlok (2013 Április 9)

Az igazi jó barát segít szembenézni az igazsággal, és bármi történjék is, mellettünk marad.

Pam Brown


----------



## EvaPapp47 (2013 Április 10)

Sziasztok! Már várom hogy végre állandó tag lehessek  Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## TSGirl (2013 Április 10)

Koszonom Esztinek a Kindlet


----------



## Peterrke (2013 Április 10)

Yeah


----------



## Vagolyk (2013 Április 10)

Üdv, örömömre szolgált csatlakozni.


----------



## cindike (2013 Április 10)

Köszönöm szépen !!


----------



## kisvukk70 (2013 Április 11)

karlok írta:


> A barátság mindig múlékony és véget ér majd. Miért ne töltenénk együtt néhány szép órát, amíg még tart?
> 
> Dr. Csont c. film



Jó ez az idézet! A filmbe vajon honnan emelték be?


----------



## weisznati (2013 Április 12)

Sziasztok!
Az öt éves kisfiam megkérdezte a legszebb kislányt az oviban: "Leszel a csajom?"
Kérdezem tőle: És mit mondott?
Nem szólt semmit, csak csúnyán nézett rám!

Ilyenek ezek a mai csajok!


----------



## Mai Teréz (2013 Április 12)

Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget!


----------



## Mai Teréz (2013 Április 12)

Vagolyk írta:


> Üdv, örömömre szolgált csatlakozni.



Minél többet barangolok a fórumokon, annál inkább köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Mai Teréz (2013 Április 12)

Debrecenben, ahol élek, nagyon rossz idő van most: esik, fúj, nap egy szál se! A bejegyzések olvasgatásával töltöm az időt ( ma nem dolgozom), köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## gildy1 (2013 Április 12)

Szia!
Nem engedi megnyitni nekem a fájlokat, azt írja, hogy nincs jogosultságom. Mit kell tennem, hogy letölthessem?


----------



## gildy1 (2013 Április 12)

Köszi!


----------



## gildy1 (2013 Április 12)

köszi!


----------



## gildy1 (2013 Április 12)

belenéztem, nagyon jók. Majd jövő karácsonykor hasznukat veszem!


----------



## gildy1 (2013 Április 12)

köszi szépen!


----------



## gildy1 (2013 Április 12)

köszi szépen


----------



## gildy1 (2013 Április 12)

Pearlie írta:


> Szia!
> 
> A Thinkfun-nak van egy klassz, egyszerű ámde elég borsos árú játéka, a Math Dice (kisiskolásoknak a Junior Verzió)
> http://logikai-jatekok.hu/jatekbolt/gyerekjatekok/math-dice-junior-thinkfun
> ...



Ez nagyon jó, szeretném én is megköszönni!


----------



## gildy1 (2013 Április 12)

ladri6 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Az új Bogyó és Babóca könyvben szereplő társasjátékot csatoltam



Az unokám imádja a Bogyó és Babócát! De fog neki örülni! Köszi szépen!


----------



## gildy1 (2013 Április 12)

yvycsajszi írta:


> Szia!
> Hollandul megtaláltam, és elkezdtem beírni a google fordítóba. Nem reménytelen, de van néhány (számomra) homályos szakasz benne. Erre jutottam, remélem használható, és kitapasztaljátok, hogyan is kell vele pontosan játszani. Elküldöm a barátnőmnek is, ő tud hollandul, ha van ideje, lefordítja neked.
> A legnagyobb videomegosztón van egy kb. 20 másodperces bemutató a játékból, esetleg nézd meg azt is.
> Üdv:
> ...




Köszi az infót!!!


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

Örülök, hogy beléphettem.


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

Igen.


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

3


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

4


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

5


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

6


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

6.


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

8.


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

9


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

10


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

11


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

12


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

13


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

14


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

15


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

16


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

17


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

18


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

19


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

20


----------



## Gesztus (2013 Április 12)

21


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

"Ki győzve világot fog át, de közben elveszti önmagát, diadala olyan szomorú, mint meghasadt fejen a koszorú."
A kedvenc idézetem.


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

Ugye ti is meséltek a gyerekeiteknek??!

"A mesemondó szülő lelassítja, lecsendesíti a külső világot, és egy olyan teret alkot, amelyben gyermekével a közösen átélt élmény során eggyé válik. Ez a szülő-gyermek kapcsolat egyik fontos pillére, az erre fordított idő sokszorosan megtérül, ugyanis ez lesz az alapja a későbbi bizalmas beszélgetéseknek is. A legfontosabb, hogy a meséléshez idő kell – olyankor semmiképpen ne meséljünk, amikor fél szemünkkel az órát lessük. A gyermek megérzi, ha sietünk, és le akarjuk rázni. Ahhoz, hogy ne törjük meg az élményt, a mesét elejétől a végig, megszakítások nélkül mondjuk el, és hagyjunk időt a feldolgozására is. A lerövidített, 'instant' mese olyan, mintha egy pohár nemes bort egy hajtásra felhörpintenénk, vagy egy klasszikus zeneszámot felgyorsítva hallgatnánk. A mese csak akkor éri el jótékony hatását, ha a gyermekhez csonkítatlan változatban jut el. Minden elemének fontos szerepe van, és a megváltoztatással, rövidítéssel épp a lényegi mondanivaló sikkad el. A belső rend megteremtésében nem a leegyszerűsített, 'lebutított' mesék segítenek, amelyek hamis, hollywoodi harmóniát sugallnak, hanem azok, amelyek a fejlődés és növekedés állomásait mutatják be." Dr. Kádár Annamária: Mesepszichológia


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

Köszönöm, sajnálom, kérlek bocsáss meg!!!


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
Ugye nektek is van ilyen!?
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]„A [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]barát olyan valaki, aki mindent tud rólad, mégis tisztel.[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Egy igaz barát kimondhatatlanul értékes társ. Ha valakivel megosztjuk[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]reményeinket, álmainkat, legmélyebb titkainkat, és továbbra[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]is tisztel, az ilyen barátot nagyon meg kell becsülnünk! Gyakori eset,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]hogy emberek csak azért akarnak együtt lenni velünk — a barátaink[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]lenni —, mert azt gondolják, tehetünk értük valamit. Egy igaz barátság kölcsönös, olyan, amelyből egyformán nyer mindkét fél.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A barátságot azzal érdemeled ki, hogy olyan vagy, aki rászolgál[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]a barátok tiszteletére.”[/FONT]


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

Április 12.
Ne foglalkozz azzal, mit tettél a múltban! Foglalkozz azzal, mit
szándékozol tenni a jövőben!
Shakespeare véleménye, miszerint „a múlt csupán előjáték", ma,
ebben a nagy sebességgel változó, high-tech világban különösen
időszerű. Minden, amit a múltban tettünk, csupán előkészület arra,
hogy képesek legyünk megbirkózni a jövő feladataival. Ne időzz
sokat a múlt dicsőségénél. ízlelgesd a jelen sikereinek ízét és tervezd
a jövő feladatait! Légy büszke arra, amit elértél, keresd annak
módját, hogyan végezheted eredményesebben a rutin teendőket, és
gratulálj magadnak, ha valamit sikerült nagyon jól megcsinálnod.


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

5.


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

Április 13. Napoleon Hill
Az egyetlen biztos és változatlan dolog e világmindenségben az,
amit magadban elhatároztál.
Kétségbevonhatatlan igazság, hogy korlátaink többségét mi ma-;
gunk emeljük. Bizonyos dolgokat azért tartunk a magunk számára
lehetetlennek, mert meggyőzzük magunkat, hogy lehetetlenek. Egy
kísérletben a tudósok üveggel választottak el egy ragadozó halat egy
másiktól, amelyre ez vadászott. A ragadozó ismét és ismét nekirohant
az üvegfalnak, ám végül feladta. Egy idő múlva a kutatók eltávolították
az üvegfalat, de a ragadozó hal továbbra is már csak a korábban
korlátozott területen úszkált.
Az ember szokásainak rabja. Éppen ezért parancsolóan szükséges,
hogy időről időre ellenőrizd teljesítőképességed határait.
Ahogy fejlődsz és jártasabb leszel abban, amit csinálsz, tapasztalni
fogod, hogy dolgok, melyek korábban lehetetlenek voltak számodra,
ma már rutinná váltak. Időnként szakíts időt az alkotó ábrándozásra!
Elmélkedj azon, mit csinálnál, ha képes lennél megtenni
mindazt, amire vágysz. Ha konkrét j ó i mérhető célokat tűzöl magad
elé, és cselekvési tervet készítesz a megvalósításukra, azt fogod látni,
hogy álmaid fokozatosan átkerülnek a lehetőségek birodalmába.


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

Napoleon Hill Április 14.
Ha nem tudod, mit akarsz az élettől, mit gondolsz, mit fogsz
kapni?
Az emberek többsége úgy éli le az életét, hogy sodortatja magát.
Nem tudatosodik bennük, hogy jövőjüket maguk formálhatják. A
kiemelkedő sikerekre képes kisebbség azokból áll, akik tudják, mit
akarnak, és világos tervvel rendelkeznek, hogyan érhetik el céljaikat.
Tehát: tudják, hogy mit akarnak, és azt is, hogyan érhetik azt el.
Céljaidnak konkrétaknak, mérhetőeknek kell lenniük! Határidőket
kell melléjük rendelned! Megvalósításukat segíti, hajói átlátható alcélokra,
konkrét feladatokra bontod őket. Pontosan kell tudnod, mit
akarsz elérni, amikor a megvalósítás módszereit tervezed. Rendszeresen
ellenőrizd a haladásodat, szükség esetén módosítsd az
irányt, és soha, soha ne add fel!


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

8.


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

9.


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

10.


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

Napoleon Hill Április 15.
Tudd, hogy mit akarsz az élettől, de tudd azt is, hogy mit kell
ezért cserébe adnod!
Tanulmányozva a sikeres személyek életét meggyőződhetsz,
hogy sikereikért mindig egy sikerrel arányos árat fizettek. A figyelmes
elemzés mindig kimutatja, hogy a nagyszerű sikereket mindig
évek hosszú készülődése előzte meg. Ez igaz minden emberi teljesítményre,
legyen szó művészetről, orvostudományról, kutatásról
vagy üzleti vállalkozásról. Semmi sem jön könnyen, amiért érdemes
dolgozni.
Amikor kitűzöd céljaidat, vedd figyelembe azt is, milyen áldozatokra
vagy hajlandó azok eléréséért! Rengeteg időt, energiát és képességet
kell befektetned, mielőtt reálisan számíthatsz befektetésed
megtérülésére. Sok „pillanat alatt sikeres" személy dolgozott éveken
át az ismeretlenség homályában, míg megkapta az eredményeiért
járó elismerést.


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

Köszönöm, hogy tag lehetek!!


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

sziasztok!


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

regisztráltam a canadahun-ra és szeretném a tartalmakat elérni, de még 20 hozzászólást kell tennem


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

szeretnék tag lenni, hogy láthassam a tartalmakat


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

[h=6]_"Tanúm legyen a Föld, az ég, s a tenger, a sok madár, a Hold s minden ember, Neked adom a szívemet, senki másnak, mellé pedig az életem ráadásnak."..._[/h] [h=6]"Mindig emlékezz arra, hogy a szép szavak nem mindig igazak, s az igaz szavak nem mindig szépek." -Jókai Mór[/h]


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

[h=6]"Sohasem az a lényeg,hogy hány követ dobnak rád! Az igazán fontos az,hogy te milyen várat tudsz ezekből a kövekből építeni..."[/h]


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

[h=6]"Vannak olyanok, akik ok nélkül bántanak, fájdalmat okoznak, és te így megtanulod becsülni a szeretetet és a törődést. Vannak, akik a mélybe löknek, hagynak lezuhanni, de így tudsz majd mindig felállni. Vannak, akiket elveszítesz, mert meghalnak, te pedig így tanulod meg értékelni az életet."[/h]


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

a keresztszemes hímzések érdekelnek minden mennyiségben, valamint a varrás is.


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

[h=6]"Ha azt mondod, 'Olyannak szeretlek, amilyen vagy!' - nem szeretsz igazán. Ha valóban szeretnél, többnek látnál, mint amilyen vagyok."[/h]


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

17.


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

18.


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

én is készítek keresztszemes leszámolható képeket, ezeket szívesen meg is osztanám.


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

[FONT=&quot]Aki szereti a kutyákat, valóban szereti őket, nem egyszerű állatokat vagy házi kedvenceket, hanem társakat lát bennük, sőt többet. Tiszteli a velük született méltóságot, felismeri, hogy képesek az örömre és a bánatra, és hogy sejtik az idő zsarnoki természetét, még ha nincsenek is teljesen tisztában annak kegyetlenségével, és ellentétben azzal, amit a szemellenzős szakértők állítanak, van valami fogalmuk önnön halandóságukról.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dean Ray Koontz[/FONT]


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

no meg persze szívesen töltögetném le a már kész leszámolható mintákat is, mert amint láttam van bőven


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

[FONT=&quot]A kutya nevelése a kutya számára sem könnyű. Ki kell bírnia röhögés nélkül, hogy ez a sürgölődő, őt becézgető és a kedvét örökké kereső személy azt hiszi, hogy a kutya mellett az ember az úr a háznál. Ha kibírja röhögés nélkül, a nevelés befejeződött: a kutya átnevelte az embert.[/FONT]


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

közben pedig lehet hogy még sok érdekességre bukkanok majd rá


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

[FONT=&quot]Szívből élj! Ma csak a jóért, 
Tartsd meg a napfényt. 
Az álmodért törj fel az égig, 
Így csináld végig.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Children of Distance[/FONT]


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

[FONT=&quot]Soha ne add fel, érd el az álmaid, 
A kudarcok ne törjék a szárnyaid, 
Gyerünk, állj fel, próbáld meg még egyszer, 
Nem létezik olyan, mit nem érhetsz el.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Deniz[/FONT]


----------



## ridikul (2013 Április 12)

[FONT=&quot]A legjobb barátnő olyan fogalom, amiből a legtöbb csaj soha nem nő ki. De kérdezzetek meg egy pasit, hogy ki a legjobb barátja. Erősen el kell gondolkoznia rajta. Nem fogja azonnal rávágni. Egy csaj viszont azonnal rávágná. Lehet, hogy a pasasnak egyetlen név se jutna eszébe, legalábbis a "legjobb barátról" nem. A nők számon tartják az efféle dolgokat. A férfiak nem. Ne kérdezzétek, miért.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Laurell Kaye Hamilton[/FONT]


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

bízom benne én is tudok majd másoknak örömet okozni az általam a jövőben feltöltött néhány képpel


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

hűha már 8 hozzászólást írtam


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

majd csak gyarapszik ez, ha lassan is


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

egyszer csak a végére érek


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

most éppen spongyabobon dolgozgatom, hogy hímezhető legyen


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

elég kevés időm jut rá, de szeretem csinálni az ilyen hímezgetős dolgokat


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)




----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

még hat és ha minden igaz meglesz a szükséges hozzászólás


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

lassan fürdetés idő


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

de addig még van idő néhány hozzászólásra ...


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

bízom benne holnap már a feltöltött csatolmányokat is még fogom tudni nézni


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

már úgyis ébredezik a kisfiam, ezért örülök ha sikerül ma a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## domsodijudit (2013 Április 12)

egy utolsó ha minden igaz.


----------



## kitta+ (2013 Április 14)

Köszönöm a segítséget, nagyon rendes vagy.


----------



## Settenke67 (2013 Április 14)

Sziaztok! Örülök,hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## tivianett (2013 Április 14)

üdv újra itt


----------



## tivianett (2013 Április 14)

Csalódni kell,h.boldogok lehessünk,
Gyűlölni kell,hogy újra szeressünk,
Kell tudni kacagni,zokogva sírni,
Valakit meglátni aztán megszeretni,
Csalódni 100x,csalódni 1x,
Hogy boldogok lehessünk egyetlen 1x


----------



## Settenke67 (2013 Április 14)

Csak ismerkedek, de majd rájövök, hogy mi hogyan műkődik.


----------



## zöldmező (2013 Április 15)

Üdv


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 15)

üdv


----------



## janoe (2013 Április 15)

üdv


----------



## maxi567 (2013 Április 15)

hello


----------



## maxi567 (2013 Április 15)

most próbálgatom az egészet


----------



## maxi567 (2013 Április 15)

van valaki más is itt?


----------



## maxi567 (2013 Április 15)

szójátékok?


----------



## jscavok (2013 Április 16)

Köszönöm szépen és üdv minden CH tagnak.


----------



## jscavok (2013 Április 16)

elsőre azért komplikáltnak tűnik a fórum használata, de majdcsak belejövök...


----------



## TSGirl (2013 Április 16)

Valamiert nem akarja, hogy allando tag legyek


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

Ó, állandó tagság, te csodás!


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

Távoli ábránd és látomás!


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

Már csak 17 üzenetig tart ez a lidércnyomás.


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

Hajrá 5-öske!


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

14


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

...13
hoppá: 20 másodperces szabály


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

Az hiszem túlságosan is szó szerint értelmeztem a "Gyors hozzászólás" feliratot.


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

Egyébként akárki csinálja a ch-t, gratulálok hozzá!


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

Bár nem tudom mi volt az eredeti cél, de a mostani funkciója elismerésre méltó.


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

Blabla bla


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

És dömdödöm. Meg ni. Végül eki-eki eki-eki napang.


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

Bolond aki magában beszél?


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

még 9...


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

...8


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

qwerty sdf


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

Azért érdekes, hogy az eredeti fóruminditót kitiltották. 
*Katalin/Anyoka* 




Kitiltott (BANned)


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

Azért köszönet Melittának is!


 *Melitta* 



*Adminisztrátor*


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

Lassan a célegyenesbe érünk...


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

Gondolom van statisztika arról, hogy hány kanadai használja ezt az oldalt.


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

Smájli használat. :twisted::33:


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

Máris sikerült helyesírási elgépelni valamit. Legyen inkább szmájli a smájli.


----------



## almoa (2013 Április 16)

Ez nem megy nekem.


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 16)

üdv, újra itt.


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 16)

de lassan haladok a 20. felé.


----------



## Settenke67 (2013 Április 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## boka95 (2013 Április 16)

sziasztok gondoltam feldobok ide pár dolgot csak hogy meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

várom


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

már


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

kíváncsi vagyok a fórumokra


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

sziasztok


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

:!: Jó napot kívánok!


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

végre itt a tavasz


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

szééép


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

szivárvány


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

kikelet


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

vicc


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

Ma Csongor napja van


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

holnap Rudolf napja lesz


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

szombaton Motoros találkozó


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

felhők felett mindig kék az ég


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

buborék


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

Szókereső


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

bla- bla- bla


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

írnék értelmeset is, de itt senki sem olvassa el a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

ródli


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

még jó a kedvem


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

egy híjján húsz


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

HÚÚÚÚÚÚÚSZ


----------



## Enikő78 (2013 Április 16)

és egy a ráadás, biztos, ami biztos


----------



## tszjudit (2013 Április 17)

Sziasztok!
Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Atrix (2013 Április 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 17)

halihó, ma is itt vagyok.


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 17)

jó lenne már minél előbb elérni a húszat.


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 17)

csak ne lennék ilyen lusta a hozzászólás gyűjtögetésben.


----------



## Ági8952 (2013 Április 18)

Beköszönök


----------



## Ági8952 (2013 Április 18)

Mindjárt 20!


----------



## Ági8952 (2013 Április 18)

*most!*​


----------



## Ági8952 (2013 Április 18)

Megvan!


----------



## Mágnes1973 (2013 Április 18)

Nekem még nincs meg, de hajtok nagyon!


----------



## Mágnes1973 (2013 Április 18)

Nekem még nincs meg, de hajtok nagyon!:razz:


----------



## Mágnes1973 (2013 Április 18)

Nekem még nincs meg, de hajtok nagyon!:razz:


----------



## vince33 (2013 Április 18)

Hello mindenki, köszi a segítséget! Hajtok a 20-ra...


----------



## Mágnes1973 (2013 Április 18)

Na még párat...


----------



## Mágnes1973 (2013 Április 18)

Mintha Rubint Réka mondaná: na és még 6-ot!...


----------



## Mágnes1973 (2013 Április 18)

Miért van az h néha üzenet után nem megy tovább a számláló?


----------



## Mágnes1973 (2013 Április 18)

Érdekes, most meg átugrott a többi is....


----------



## Mágnes1973 (2013 Április 18)

Néha kicsit belassul a rendszer, biztos a nagy érdeklődés miatt


----------



## Mágnes1973 (2013 Április 18)

Azért jól elvagyok itt magamban


----------



## Mágnes1973 (2013 Április 18)

De a kicsi fiam jövő héten helyesírás TZ-t ír és nagyon kellenének gyakorló feladatlapok...


----------



## Mágnes1973 (2013 Április 18)

Így már csak az időmet kell kivárni...


----------



## Cosmia (2013 Április 18)

Sziasztok! Új vagyok itt én is, és gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## Cosmia (2013 Április 18)

Én is a gyerekek miatt vagyok itt


----------



## fullika85 (2013 Április 18)

Új tag vagyok, üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 18)

Meg nem tudok eligazodni


----------



## fullika85 (2013 Április 18)

még mindig jelen és gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 18)

megint itt vagyok


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 18)

tiszta vicc, h ennyit szenvedek a 20 hozzászólással


----------



## learnativy (2013 Április 18)

...és Isten megteremté a férfit. Aztán támadt egy jobb ötlete!!!


----------



## learnativy (2013 Április 18)

Mindenre tudok magyarázatot találni, legfeljebb nem stimmel.


----------



## learnativy (2013 Április 18)

A szerénység az a művészet, hogy mások jöjjenek rá, milyen fontos vagyok.


----------



## learnativy (2013 Április 18)

Ha még egyszer élnék, ugyanezeket a hibákat követném el, csak hamarabb.


----------



## learnativy (2013 Április 18)

Több ezer telefonszámot tudok fejből, csak azt nem tudom, melyik kié.


----------



## learnativy (2013 Április 18)

Mindenkinek két oka van arra, hogy valamit megtegyen vagy ne tegyen: egy jól hangzó ok és egy valódi ok.

​


----------



## learnativy (2013 Április 18)

És íme, a huszadik...


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 18)

sziasztok!


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 18)

szep estet kivanok mindenkinek!!!


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 18)

ez jo


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 18)

Szemeid fáradtak, hagyd hát, hogy szempilláid néhány órára átöleljék egymást. Te pedig élvezd álmaid világát! Jó éjt


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 18)




----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 18)

szeretnek en is allando tag lenni,,,


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 18)

Koszonom a segitseget,, !!!


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 18)

Csatolás megtekintése 1036401


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 18)

nagyon tetszik az oldal,,csak igy tovabb :..::..::..::..:


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 19)

Jo reggelt mindenkinek !


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 19)

Csatolás megtekintése Cserháti Zsuzsa - Édes kisfiam.mid


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 19)




----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 19)




----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 19)




----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

Szervusztok! Örülök, hogy rátok találtam.


----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)




----------



## sizsu (2013 Április 19)

Még mindig gyűjtögetek.


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 19)

gyongyoru az ido,, hasznaljatok ki szepen !!! ://:


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 19)

Jo Kavezast


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 19)

[video=youtube;2Q0MCQ4iAWw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q0MCQ4iAWw[/video]


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 19)

nagyon szep dal..


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 19)

remelem tetszik nektek is


----------



## Clausz (2013 Április 19)

nagyon tetszik az oldal,,,


----------



## szabaduszo (2013 Április 19)

na még egy hozzászólás és megvan a 20


----------



## [email protected] (2013 Április 20)

Akkor már csak 48 óra.


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

sziasztok!


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

jó itt lenni


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

örülök a lehetőségnek


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

köszönöm!


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

bár ezt a 20 hozzászólásos szabályt nem értem


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

de nem baj, már csak 15 üzenet


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

sálálá


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

olyan jó, hogy végre jó idő van


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

az embernek olyan jó kedve lesz tőle


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

csak én ücsörgök most itt a gép előtt


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

és gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat...


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

nehéz komolyabb mondanivaló nélkül írni


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

de azért megpróbálom


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

írok legfeljebb dalszöveget


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

az egyik kedvencem: Abney Park - Breathe


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

I wish I could breath, I wish I could stand. 
I wish I had a chance here holding your hand. 
Wish I could speak, I wish could talk 
I wish I could breath


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

Since the first day, I was alive, 
I feared we would meet here in the misty outside 
I wanted to run, I wanted to hide 
I wish I could breath


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

OoOOooo oooOOoo (repeat) 
I fear I can't over come this place 
I know your face, your hands 
I wish I could breath.


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

I feel a chill deep in my bones, 
Nothing can heal, the way my blood moans. 
Nothing can quench, My bitter thirst 
I wish I could breathe.


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

I grasp at my heart, That burns in my chest, 
It's your precious art, That makes my soul stressed. 
I run short of blood, light headed I swoon. 
I wish I could breathe.


----------



## Sinderella (2013 Április 20)

és már csak várni kell


----------



## kanopusz (2013 Április 20)

köszönet


----------



## kanopusz (2013 Április 20)

zene miatt


----------



## kanopusz (2013 Április 20)

5 üzenet


----------



## kanopusz (2013 Április 20)

szükséges


----------



## kanopusz (2013 Április 20)

ezért kell


----------



## kanopusz (2013 Április 20)

ismét


----------



## kanopusz (2013 Április 20)

üzennem


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

ok


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

Örülök,hogy mások is szeretik a magyar irodalmat...


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

2


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

én nem így vagyok ezzel...


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

nagyon jó


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

jó lenne


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

nem


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

én nem


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

gyönyörű


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

jó lenne,de sosem valósul meg...


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

jó


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

senki sem öregszik...


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

jó


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

jó


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

nagyon jók


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

nagyon jók,köszönjük


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

finom lehet


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

jó válasz


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

nem érdemes


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

nagyon jó


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

de szuper


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)

jó lenne


----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)




----------



## jandi67 (2013 Április 21)




----------



## fortuna19 (2013 Április 21)




----------



## fortuna19 (2013 Április 21)




----------



## fortuna19 (2013 Április 21)




----------



## fortuna19 (2013 Április 21)




----------



## fortuna19 (2013 Április 21)




----------



## fortuna19 (2013 Április 21)




----------



## fortuna19 (2013 Április 21)

Érdekes téma


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)




----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

:d


----------



## anika30 (2013 Április 21)

kiss


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

Ciao sono kokj


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

ciao sono kokj


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

ma ce la faro' a dire che sono Kokj?


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

scrivo dall'Italia


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

Sole pizza e mandolini


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

.e anche Berlusconi


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

e ho anche un gatto


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

che si chiama Mia


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

e' bella l'Italia


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

e a me paice mangiare


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

e fare il punto croce


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

amo Parolin​


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

e anche Vautier


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

non so che scrivere


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

ho finito la fantasia


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

e mi fan male le mani


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

che barba


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

ancora tre


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

ancora due!


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

ancora uno!


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

dovrebbero essere 20!


----------



## kokj (2013 Április 22)

ma facciamone ancora uno


----------



## Mitsukoo (2013 Április 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Mitsukoo (2013 Április 22)

Rátaláltam az oldalra


----------



## Mitsukoo (2013 Április 22)

nagyon remélem


----------



## Mitsukoo (2013 Április 22)

sok szuper dolgot


----------



## Mitsukoo (2013 Április 22)

találok majd


----------



## Mitsukoo (2013 Április 22)

a topicok között


----------



## Mitsukoo (2013 Április 22)

érdekelnek a jó könyvek


----------



## Mitsukoo (2013 Április 22)

bármilyen témában


----------



## Mitsukoo (2013 Április 22)

de tényleg


----------



## Mitsukoo (2013 Április 22)

a film legyen


----------



## Mitsukoo (2013 Április 22)

történelmi és/vagy


----------



## Mitsukoo (2013 Április 22)

kosztümös,


----------



## Mitsukoo (2013 Április 22)

de a legjobb,


----------



## Mitsukoo (2013 Április 22)

ha megtörtént esemény


----------



## Mitsukoo (2013 Április 22)

alapján készült.


----------



## Mitsukoo (2013 Április 22)

Azokat imádom!!


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

:d


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Koszonom


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

ok


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Koszi


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Jo


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)




----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Koszi


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Oke


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Nagyon jo!


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Igen


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Koszike


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Koszonom szepen!


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Koszonet


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Sikerult


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)




----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Nem


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)




----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Koszi


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Igen


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

koszi szepen


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)




----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)




----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Nincs


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Koszike


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Nagyon jo


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

Koszi!


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

:d


----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)




----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)




----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)




----------



## Lizabella (2013 Április 23)

:d


----------



## Bnekata (2013 Április 23)

Sziasztok!
Itt lehet gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást?


----------



## Odinka77 (2013 Április 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

Sziasztok,


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

20


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

hozzászólás


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

gyűjtő vagyok és nagyon nehezen megy nekem ez a tagoltan írás... ^^


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

De majd kitöltöm valamivel íz űrt...


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

Főleg a keresztszemes téma miatt regeltem.


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

Nagyon nehezen megy nekem ez a 20 hozzászólás dolog... XD


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

A böngészőmmel meg még nehezebben megy,


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

de a GC-vel tényleg gyors,


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

érdemes volt beleolvasgatni itt a dolgokba.


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

Közben dolgozni is kellett egy kicsit,


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

de szerencsére csak egy kicsit,


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

nincs főnök, szóval cincogás van.


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

Elfogyott az ihletem...


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

Keresztszemes. Pár éve foglalkozok vele,


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

de komolyabban csak az utóbbi időben.


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

Legutóbbi 'hatalmas' projektem egy tűpárna volt,


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

most pedig egy zsebes távirányítartót készítek,


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

magazinban lévő minta alapján.


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

Inkább a modernebb mintákat szeretem,


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

és azokat a dolgokat, amik használhatóak,


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

a fölösleges / nem tudok mihez kezdeni vele dolgokkal a kupis lelkem nincs kibékülve.


----------



## Bubinéni (2013 Április 24)

Szóval remélem találok sok hasznos és szép dolgot, nem feltétlenül csak a keresztszemes topikban, hanem máshol is.  És elméletileg meg is van a húsz!


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

Üdvözlégy mindenkinek, jobb ötletem nem lévén azt hiszem elsorolom az első 20 prím számot 
kezdetnek:
Kettő


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

három


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

öt


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

hét


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

tizenegy


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

tizenhárom


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

tizenhét


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

huszonhárom


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

huszonkilenc


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

harmincegy (ezt a számot nem szereti a fórum)


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

harminchét


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

negyvenegy


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

negyvenhárom


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

negyvenhét


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

ötvenhárom


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

ötvenkilenc


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

hatvanegy


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

hatvanhét


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

hetvenegy


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

hetvenhárom


----------



## Lenore_Nevermore (2013 Április 25)

És azt hiszem ennyi volt, megvan a 20 HSZ


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 26)

Köszönöm, ilyen jöhet még  
Ivanszemjon


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 26)

Ez jó  .
Köszi !


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 26)

Jó 
Köszönöm


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 26)

Ez jó 8)
Köszi


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 26)

Találó 
Köszi


----------



## Aramf (2013 Április 26)

1


----------



## Aramf (2013 Április 26)

2


----------



## Aramf (2013 Április 26)

3


----------



## Aramf (2013 Április 26)

4


----------



## Aramf (2013 Április 26)

5


----------



## Aramf (2013 Április 26)

6


----------



## Aramf (2013 Április 26)

7


----------



## Aramf (2013 Április 26)

8


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 27)

Köszi az ötletet


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 27)

nagyon jók


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 27)

jó a gondolat, támogatom


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 27)

hát ez az


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 27)

köszi a tippet


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 27)

én is így vagyok ezzel, okosodom egy kicsit


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 27)

jók


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 27)

találó \\m/


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 27)

jó


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 27)

:razz: király :razz:


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 27)

jók


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 27)

ez így van


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 27)

szuper


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 27)

így legyen


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 27)

király


----------



## ivanszemjon (2013 Április 27)

szuper


----------



## csocsimesi (2013 Április 27)

mi a helyzet


----------



## csocsimesi (2013 Április 28)

28 hozzászólásom van, mégse lettem tag, és két napja regisztráltam. Mi lehet a baj?


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

Sziasztok! Szeretnék csak úgy beköszönni


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

Ez így nagyon vicces, ha percenként beköszönök


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

Nagyon nem igazodom még itt ki, alig várom, hogy lássam a teljes oldalt


----------



## andimolnar80 (2013 Április 28)

sziasztok!


----------



## andimolnar80 (2013 Április 28)

Két dolog van, amit többnyire csak visszatekintve ismerünk fel. Az ostobaság az egyik. A másik az alkalom, amit elmulasztottunk.


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

Szia! Gyüjtögetünk, gyüjtögetünk ?


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

Értelmes dolgokat kéne írnom, de semmi sem jut eszembe


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

mikor lesz ebből 20


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

kicsit türelmetlem vagyok


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

na, nem baj , egy kis játék  de nagyon jó lenne már a 20.-at írni


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

később jövök, megint beköszönök


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

:..:


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

akkor mégegyszer  Sziasztok!


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

nagyon idétlen,


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

de megint


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

itt vagyok


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

na jó, megint


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

itt


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

gyorsan szeretném a 20-at


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

bocs, megint én


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

sziasztok 20 gyüjtők


----------



## sibi61 (2013 Április 28)

ez az!!! :..:


----------



## Surnyi2 (2013 Április 28)

Sziasztok! Új vagyok, egy kicsit kusza még a dolog. Jó tanácsokat szívesen fogadok. Köszi


----------



## alexandra1122 (2013 Április 29)

21


----------



## ami74 (2013 Április 29)

még csak 13


----------



## ami74 (2013 Április 29)

már 14


----------



## ami74 (2013 Április 29)

15:!:


----------



## ami74 (2013 Április 29)

lassan haladok:ugras::ugras::ugras::ugras:


----------



## ami74 (2013 Április 29)

17.kisskiss


----------



## ami74 (2013 Április 29)

18.


----------



## ami74 (2013 Április 29)

meg leszek még ma


----------



## ami74 (2013 Április 29)

és cél:88::88:


----------



## alexandra1122 (2013 Április 29)

16


----------



## ami74 (2013 Április 29)

és cél:88::88:


----------



## Annika24 (2013 Április 29)

A teraszon ülök, a virágok illatát szagolom és gyümölcsteát iszogatok... Az élet szép


----------



## Annika24 (2013 Április 29)

Csak nem fújna úgy a szél


----------



## Annika24 (2013 Április 29)

Be is megyek a teraszról...


----------



## Annika24 (2013 Április 29)

Hát igen, a szobában hál' istennek szélcsend van


----------



## Annika24 (2013 Április 29)

kivéve, ha nyitva az ablak


----------



## Annika24 (2013 Április 29)

Vagymi


----------



## Annika24 (2013 Április 29)

Namégegy


----------



## Annika24 (2013 Április 29)

Vagy még kettő?


----------



## Annika24 (2013 Április 29)

Netalántán három?


----------



## gyak01 (2013 Április 30)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## gyak01 (2013 Április 30)

Ki gondolta volna, hogy ilyen nehéz 20 hozzászólást írni a játékok részhez?


----------



## gyak01 (2013 Április 30)

Már csak azért, mert mindig "internal server error" üzenet jön, amikor megnyomom az üzenet elküldése gombot.


----------



## szinti2 (2013 Április 30)

:d


----------



## Ica-cica (2013 Április 30)

köszike


----------



## Ica-cica (2013 Április 30)

Köszönöm!


----------



## Ica-cica (2013 Április 30)

6


----------



## Ica-cica (2013 Április 30)

megkezdem a visszaszámlálást


----------



## gmilotai (2013 Május 1)

sziasztok


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

köszönet, hogy itt lehetek


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

köszönöm


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

még egyszer köszönöm


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

újra köszönöm


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

és köszönöm


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

köszi


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

köszi


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

talán újra


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

köszönöm ha lehet


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

még egyszer


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

na újra, amíg lehet


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

haladok és ezért köszönet


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

ez talán már a 10.?


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

köszönöm, látom igen


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

türelmesen próbálkozom tovább


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

köszönöm


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

próba


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

új próba


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

még egy új próba


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

és még egy


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

köszönöm szépen


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

már kezdődhet a visszaszámlálás?


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

akkor talán még 3 kellene


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

még kettő!


----------



## margoca63 (2013 Május 1)

még egy? vagy már csak egy! és nagyon köszönöm


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

4


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

5


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

6


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

7


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

8


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

9


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

10


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

21


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

12


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

55


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

61


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

564


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

45


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

232
32


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

568


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

23


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

5365


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

23
2
2


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

234543


----------



## naota (2013 Május 1)

456


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

1


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

2


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

3


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

4


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

5


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

6


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

7


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

8


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

9


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

10


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

11


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

12


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

13


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

14


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

15


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

16


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

17


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

18


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

19


----------



## asdfqwer (2013 Május 4)

20


----------



## Akatora (2013 Május 4)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## Akatora (2013 Május 4)

21


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 4)

1


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 4)

2


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 4)

3


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 4)

4


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)

5


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)

6


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)

7


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)

8


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)

9


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)

10


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)

9


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)

12


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)

13


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)

14


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)

15


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)

16


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)

17


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)

18


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)

19


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)

*20*


----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)




----------



## xplood (2013 Május 5)

egy kimaradt


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Mindannyian saját, eredeti gondolkodásmóddal születünk, gyakran mégis utánzóként halunk meg.” (*Erich von Däniken*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Sokan azt hiszik, gondolkodnak, pedig csak újrarendezik előítéleteiket.” (*William James*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Isten nem lehet ott mindenhol, ezért teremtette az anyát.”


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Az anyák gyerekeik kezét csak egy ideig fogják, de a szívüket mindörökké.”


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Az élet 10%-a, ami veled történik, és 90%-a, ahogyan reagálsz a történésekre.” (*John C. Maxwell*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Ha természetes módon élsz, sosem leszel szegény, de ha a képzelgések szerint, sosem leszel gazdag.” (*Epikurosz*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Nem az a szegény, akinek csak kevese van, hanem aki többre vágyik.” (*Seneca*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Táncolni kell, Uram. A zene majd csak megjön valahonnan.” (*Zorba, a görög*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Tökéletes ember nincs, csak tökéletes emberi szándék.” (*Robin Hood*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Nem lehet összekötni a pontokat a jövőt fürkészve, az összefüggések csak utólag visszanézve látszanak.” (*Steve Jobs*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend.” (*Alexandre Dumas*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Azért nem jut olyan sok ember sehova az életben, mert a hátsó kertben keresgélik a négylevelű lóheréket.” (*Walter Chrysler*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Mint a város, amelynek csupa rés a kőfala, olyan az az ember, akinek nincs önuralma.” (*Példabeszédek 25:28*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“A legnagyobb dicsőség nem az, hogy soha nem vallunk kudarcot, hanem hogy minden bukás után képesek vagyunk felemelkedni.” (*Nelson Mandela*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Valamilyen ismeretlen ok folytán a természet a magyar pirospaprikát a legcsodálatosabb aszkorbinsav-raktárral látta el.” (*Szent-Györgyi Albert*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Minden talajban megterem valamiféle virág. Minden napnak van valamilyen öröme. Neveld rá a szemedet, hogy meglássa azt.” (*Wass Albert*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Mindig tudd, a dolgok egyszer történnek meg veled; a legértékesebb idő a pillanat, amelyben élsz.” (*Tatiosz*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“A túl sok munkával járó élet elhasználja a testet, a túl kevés erőfeszítést igénylő feléli a lelket.” (*Judith Sills*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“A jövő nem fogja jóvátenni, amit te a jelenben elmulasztasz.”
(*Albert Schweitzer*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“A fontolgatással gyakran elmúlik az alkalom!” (*Publilius Syrus*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

Néha az emberek éveken keresztül ugyanattól a problémától nyomorultak, holott azt is mondhatnák: “Na és?”
Ez az egyik kedvenc mondásom: “Na és?”
Nem tudom, hogy éltem túl az éveket, mielőtt megtanultam, hogy használjam ezt a trükköt.
Sokáig tartott, míg megtanultam, de ha egyszer sikerül, sosem felejted el.
(*Andy Warhol*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Nem a halál az, amitől az embernek félnie kellene, hanem az, hogy soha nem kezd el élni.” (*Marcus Aurelius*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Jobb, ha vacsora nélkül fekszel le, mintha adóssággal ébredsz.”
(*C. H. Spurgeon*)


----------



## halupka (2013 Május 6)

“Ne rohanj, és ne emészd magad. Csak látogatóba jöttél ide, ezért állj meg és érezd a virágok illatát.” (*Walter Hagen*)


----------



## Mozsol (2013 Május 7)

Sziasztok! Akkor kezdeném a begyűjtést!


----------



## Laura14 (2013 Május 7)

"Soha nem másztam semmiféle szamárlétrán. Sikereimet pusztán a gravitációnak köszönhetem."
George Bernard Shaw


----------



## extimade (2013 Május 7)

_„__Többet megtudhatsz másokról egy óra játék, mint egy év beszélgetés alatt."* (Platón)*_​


----------



## Laura14 (2013 Május 8)

üdv mindenkinek Jakartából!


----------



## Hályogkovács (2013 Május 8)

"Mindenki egy zseni. De ha egy halat az alapján ítélsz meg, hogy milyenek a képességei a fára mászáshoz, abban a hitben élheti le az egész életét, hogy hülye."
Albert Einstein


----------



## Hályogkovács (2013 Május 8)

"Az emberek hízelegnek nekem, amíg nem kellemetlenkedem nekik. De ha olyan célokat próbálok szolgálni, amelyek nekik kellemetlenek, úgy érdekeik védelmében azonnal szitkozódásra és rágalmazásra térnek át. A részvétlenek pedig többségükben gyávaságukba bújnak."
Albert Einstein


----------



## Hályogkovács (2013 Május 8)

"Sohasem állok ellen a kísértésnek, mert rájöttem, hogy azok a dolgok, amelyek nem jók nekem, nem kísértenek."
Bernard Shaw


----------



## Laura14 (2013 Május 8)

"Nem tudom, ki találta fel a magassarkút, de minden nő sokkal tartozik neki."
Marilyn Monroe


----------



## petttyes (2013 Május 8)




----------



## elvis1988 (2013 Május 9)

sziasztok.nekem is van egy par midim meg kar-ok.ha esetleg valakit erdekel.meg ujj vagyok nem nagyon tudom hogy mukodnek itt a dolgok.


----------



## elvis1988 (2013 Május 9)

sziasztok.jol cuccok vannak itt.alig varom hogy letolthessek es persze fol is.


----------



## elvis1988 (2013 Május 9)

sziasztokkkkk.


----------



## extimade (2013 Május 9)

_„__Minden bajra két orvosság van: az idő és a csend. *(Alexandre Dumas)*__”_​


----------



## Asonia (2013 Május 9)

Nem igazán tiszta még számomra ez a 20 hozzászólás dolog? Amit most írok ez annak számít?


----------



## BokiG82 (2013 Május 9)

ha minden igaz, akkor annak, és már van 6  csak így tovább, hajrá


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

Köszi


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)




----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

húúúúú


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)




----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

6


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

jóóók


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

jééé


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

szórakozunk


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

érdekesek


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)




----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

szeretjük


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

köszike


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

14


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

15


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

16


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

17


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

kiss


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)




----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

:d


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

:cry:


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)




----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)




----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

:9:


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

:0::0:


----------



## gabocziki (2013 Május 10)

:razz:


----------



## tomasina (2013 Május 10)

???????


----------



## stripedladybird (2013 Május 10)




----------



## fa66 (2013 Május 11)




----------



## gamerod (2013 Május 12)

Érdekel csak nem tudom letölteni


----------



## Asonia (2013 Május 12)

Remélem akkor ez most a 8. lesz. Vagy nem?


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

1


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

2


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

3


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

4


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

5


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

6


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)




----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

8


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

9


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

10


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

11


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

12


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

13


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

14


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

15


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

16


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

17


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

18


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

19


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)




----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

19


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

hey


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

20


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

hajrá


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

20 :d


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

na még 1


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

*köszönöm *


----------



## Olga70 (2013 Május 12)

köszi!


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

Nincs is jobb mint egy könyvekre épülő közzöség


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

még 16


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

15


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

kis kacsa fürdik


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

fekete tóba


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

csak krativan


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

hulla hop


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

és a zombivadász leölli a hullát


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

és nincs több hulla hop!


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

De még maradt 9 vámpir


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

3an átmegy traktorral


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

3on átmegy traktorral


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

a helyesirásom mindig is szar volt


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

Még 2vámpirt leöl , megnézeti velük a hajnalhasadást...


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

ha jól számolom még maradt 3 vámpir


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

vagy csak 2?


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

Mindig is szar voltam matekból


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

Na az utolsó két vámpirt vérszerint lederiválja


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

És ujra szabad a föld !


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

Köszönjük meg a vámpirvadásznak!


----------



## Csuka- (2013 Május 12)

na csak mert 21 éves vagyok


----------



## Asonia (2013 Május 12)

9


----------



## anitatompa (2013 Május 14)

én gyűjteném


----------



## anitatompa (2013 Május 14)

józsef Attila


----------



## anitatompa (2013 Május 14)

és még 2


----------



## anitatompa (2013 Május 14)

egy


----------



## anitatompa (2013 Május 14)

3


----------



## anitatompa (2013 Május 14)

8


----------



## anitatompa (2013 Május 14)

10


----------



## Yldyland (2013 Május 14)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Yldyland (2013 Május 14)

sziasztok!


----------



## Yldyland (2013 Május 14)

sziasztok


----------



## Nájlon (2013 Május 14)

Ez igen


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

B


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

O


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

L


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

O


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

B


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

Yx


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

Asd:asd


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

Asd:asd


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

Asd


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

sziasztok


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

1


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

2_* fdghhdrg​*_


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

asdasd


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

12


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

3


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

4


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

5


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

69


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

6


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

megvan a 20 hsz :3


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

dsdsds


----------



## patrik1103 (2013 Május 16)

asd


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 17)

"Majd én megmutatom, mi az a lakodalom, ilyet még nem látott a világ..."
Miből van?


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 17)

"Szikrát szór az égbolt, tombol fönn a Hold; felgyúl majd, ha ajkunk végre egybeforr..."
Melyik musical?


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 17)

"Nézd, száz a kérdés, egy a válasz: keresned kell most egy erős új vezért..."
Melyik musical?


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 17)

"Kicsit össze sodort az ár, de a sors elválaszt már..."
Melyik musical?


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 17)

"Álmodom még, hogy visszatér s úgy mint rég velem lesz mindig..."
Melyik musical?


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 17)

"Esténként itt ültünk együtt, szavak gyúltak s nőtt a láng..."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 17)

"Mért vársz még férfi kell engem nem nézni kell..."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 17)

"Volt valamikor egy régi világ, akkor élt apám..."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 17)

"Kell hogy legyen a múltra feloldás..."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 18)

"CSak a költő ha visszatér..."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 18)

"CSak a költő ha visszatér..."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 18)

"Pincékben bújni remegni, túlélni bármit is enni..."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 18)

"Passzold már nekem, ó passzold gyorsan..."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 18)

"Az az éj volt mindennek a vége, éreztem, hogy szeretem..."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 18)

"Talán még egyszer szép leszek, talán felnő a gyermekem..."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 18)

"A por olvad az arcán, fekszik az úton.."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 18)

"Valahol egy zenekar éhes és fiatal újból játszani kezd..."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 18)

"Hát akkor állj elém és nézz csak rám..."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 18)

"Itt van aki csak néz és van aki beszél..."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 18)

"Egy főúr az jó nagy úr.."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 18)

"Itt van, itt van. Én mindent megpróbáltam. Így van, így van..."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 18)

"Odakint még szörnyek járnak s nem akarnak tűnni az árnyak..."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 18)

"Föld anya ég anya szólj, hogy melyik az a hely..."


----------



## melting1818 (2013 Május 18)

"Ő lett minden lélegzetem, kisfiú ne vádolj..."


----------



## jeno76 (2013 Május 20)

szép


----------



## becse (2013 Május 20)

mellbimbó


----------



## Yldyland (2013 Május 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## gurulos (2013 Május 21)

szép napot


----------



## gurulos (2013 Május 21)

hát igen...


----------



## lszb (2013 Május 21)

hello


----------



## Anyusz (2013 Május 23)

szép napot!


----------



## key1 (2013 Május 24)

Nem igazán értem ,hogy működik ez az oldal. Nem olyan könnyű eligazodni .


----------



## udontknow (2013 Június 2)

*Mi értelme a 20 hozzászólás könnyű megszerzési kötelezettségnek?*


----------



## fefe10 (2013 Június 3)

KOTTÁK - Akkordok - FELTÖLTÉSEK 2012 ezt a fórumot keresem. Hol találom?


----------



## gegemmi (2013 Június 3)

Várj egy kicsit.... Tudod, az átállás... Még sok dolguk van a srácoknak, míg minden a helyére kerül..... Köszi.


----------



## gegemmi (2013 Június 3)

Nagyon szeretem ezt az oldalt....


----------



## volgylako1 (2013 Június 4)

Üdv


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 4)

hello


----------



## alexis.deveraux (2013 Június 4)

jó lett ez az új felület...


----------



## volgylako1 (2013 Június 4)

alexis.deveraux írta:


> jó lett ez az új felület...


Szerintem is.


----------



## Anya csak 1 van (2013 Június 5)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


oké


----------



## Anya csak 1 van (2013 Június 5)

Anya csak 1 van írta:


> oké


???????


----------



## Anya csak 1 van (2013 Június 5)

Anya csak 1 van írta:


> ???????


abcd


----------



## Anya csak 1 van (2013 Június 5)

Anya csak 1 van írta:


> abcd


(((((((((


----------



## Anya csak 1 van (2013 Június 5)

Anya csak 1 van írta:


> (((((((((


)))))))


----------



## Blandine (2013 Június 9)

18


----------



## sivecste (2013 Június 12)

egy kávé igazán jól esne...


----------



## kutyorgoka (2013 Június 16)

Jelen


----------



## Boszina (2013 Június 19)

Helló!


----------



## Boszina (2013 Június 19)

Legyen szép reggeletek!


----------



## Boszina (2013 Június 19)

Máris nagyon meleg van...mi lesz délben?


----------



## Boszina (2013 Június 19)

Vigyetek magatokkal vizet!


----------



## csicsedli (2013 Június 22)

a képregények miatt regisztráltam


----------



## csicsedli (2013 Június 22)

az egerem meg most döglött...be


----------



## csicsedli (2013 Június 23)

az egér még mindig szivat


----------



## in medias res (2013 Június 24)

Meddig új tag az új tag, és mikortól állandó tag? Ezt tudja valaki?


----------



## Igori (2013 Június 25)

Sziasztok kedves fórumtársak! Tegnap regisztráltam az oldalra. Szeretettel köszöntök mindenkit a fórumon!


----------



## icke (2013 Június 25)

Jól látom, hogy két ilyen topic is van? :]=


----------



## lilywhite (2013 Július 4)

Szép jo estét mindenkinek!


----------



## jenny1 (2013 Július 5)

jelen


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

muci1974 írta:


> nekem is 4 osztályos témazárok kellenek tud valaki?


Szia!Tudsz segíteni nekem láttam,hogy Te is 4.osztályos felmérőket kerestél......Apáczais 4.osztályos matek érdekelne....Előre is köszönöm


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

Sziasztok!Akkor én is elkezdem gyűjteni a hsz-okat


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

*Remélem nem veszitek zokon ha ilyen módon teszem ezt,hogy irogatok......
*


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

*Remélem sikerül így összeszedni a hozzászólásokat....*


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

Olaszországot imádom,a zenét az ízeket és nem utolsósorban imádom az olasz nyelvet!


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

Ahogyan ők beszélnek,fantasztikusan szép


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

szeretem a kutyákat és a macskákat is


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

imádom a focit


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

imádom a táncot


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

kedvencem a Chelsea


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

szerintem sem


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

nincs semmi ötletem


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

dusika73 írta:


> Mi legyen a második fogás?


nincs semmi ötletetem


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

ez egy jó kérdés ;-)


dusika73 írta:


> Miért kell mindig vasárnap húsleves?


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

juci97 írta:


> megvan, köszi, sziasztok.


irigyellek,én most gyűjtögetek.


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

egyébként ha meg lesz mind az összes hsz akkor mit kell csinálnom?


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

kaplarne írta:


> Sziasztok!Nagyon tetszik az oldal igaz kicsit nehezen találom fel magam!Ági


én is így vagyok ezzel,de remélem belejövök.....


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)




----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

kaplarne írta:


> Az én két gyermekem már 13és17 évesek 3 éves korig a fülfájással sokat betegeskedtünk és ez az orrfuvás miatt volt


ismerős a dolog


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)




----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

balczonemo írta:


> Rengeteg jó ötletem van.


nekem is.....


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

nem tudom,hogy állok de már végképp nem jut eszembe semmi


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

és én hol is tartok?


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

15? talán


----------



## maszi71 (2013 Július 12)

Angel317 írta:


> Nagyon jó hogy lértehoztátok ezt a topikot


egyetértek


----------



## nanan (2013 Július 17)

Teljesen megzavarodtam ettől a topiktól.


----------



## virag456 (2013 Július 18)

kutyákat macskákat én is szeretem


----------



## nanan (2013 Július 19)

Szuper, egyetlen hozzászólást sem tudok elküldeni.


----------



## nanan (2013 Július 19)

Ezt bezzeg igen.


----------



## virag456 (2013 Július 20)

nekem sem megy könnyen


----------



## virag456 (2013 Július 20)

nekem sem megy könnyen


----------



## virag456 (2013 Július 20)

hát maga megbolondult, hogy mindent kétszer mond?


----------



## virag456 (2013 Július 20)

soha sem lesz 20


----------



## virag456 (2013 Július 20)

várom a holnapot


----------



## virag456 (2013 Július 20)

akkor sem történik semmi


----------



## virag456 (2013 Július 20)

majd talán jövöre


----------



## virag456 (2013 Július 20)

egyszer biztos


----------



## virag456 (2013 Július 20)

egyszer biztos


----------



## virag456 (2013 Július 20)

holnap telehold?


----------



## virag456 (2013 Július 20)

az is meglehet


----------



## virag456 (2013 Július 20)

akkor megint nincs alvás


----------



## virag456 (2013 Július 20)

hosszú a várakozási idö


----------



## virag456 (2013 Július 20)

gyakorlatilag mindenre


----------



## virag456 (2013 Július 20)

szombat... vasárnap...


----------



## virag456 (2013 Július 20)

hétfö.....utalom a hétföt mint Garield


----------



## Beus1021 (2013 Július 23)

Szeretettel köszöntök minden fórumtársat


----------



## csilla3371 (2013 Július 25)

Tetszik az oldal,bár kezdő vagyok a netezésben))


----------



## csilla3371 (2013 Július 25)

Most érkeztünk meg a pót-nászutunkról)))


----------



## csilla3371 (2013 Július 26)

Igen meleg van:-(((


----------



## csilla3371 (2013 Július 26)

De van klímánk))és beengedem a szomszédunkat is!!!


----------



## evica965 (2013 Augusztus 4)

jéghideg fagyi!!!


----------



## evica965 (2013 Augusztus 4)

Márciusban vártuk a nyarat...


----------



## evica965 (2013 Augusztus 4)

Most itt van, most egy kis tél?


----------



## evica965 (2013 Augusztus 4)

Vagy elég a Balaton?


----------



## evica965 (2013 Augusztus 4)

és a lehűtött görögdinnye...


----------



## Saraanna (2013 Augusztus 4)

126


----------



## Saraanna (2013 Augusztus 4)

127


----------



## Saraanna (2013 Augusztus 4)

128


----------



## Saraanna (2013 Augusztus 4)

129


----------



## Saraanna (2013 Augusztus 4)

130


----------



## Saraanna (2013 Augusztus 4)

131


----------



## Saraanna (2013 Augusztus 4)

132


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

1.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

2.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

3.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

4.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

5.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

6.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

7.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

8.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

9.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

10.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

11.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

12.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

13.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

14.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

15.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

16.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

17.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

18.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

19.


----------



## Suzy02 (2013 Augusztus 10)

20. és az utolsó


----------



## doppio (2013 Augusztus 12)

Nem az utolsó


----------



## doppio (2013 Augusztus 12)

De nem utolsó


----------



## ddite (2013 Augusztus 12)

üdv itt


----------



## ddite (2013 Augusztus 12)

doppio jó a kávéd


----------



## ddite (2013 Augusztus 13)

Ez itt a 13


----------



## Lenkó Csaba (2013 Augusztus 13)

21 nyert!


----------



## molzso (2013 Augusztus 14)

22


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

a


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

á


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

b


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

c


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

cs


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

d


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

dz


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

dzs


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

e


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

é


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

f


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

g


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

gy


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

h


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

i


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

í


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

j


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

k


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

l


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

ly


----------



## Pálné Liebscher Nikoletta (2013 Augusztus 26)

m


----------



## Tot Hajnal (2013 Augusztus 27)

hahó


----------



## kelemenzso (2013 Augusztus 30)

nyafogó


----------



## kelemenzso (2013 Augusztus 30)

gombóc


----------



## kelemenzso (2013 Augusztus 30)

boci


----------



## kelemenzso (2013 Augusztus 30)

cirmos


----------



## kelemenzso (2013 Augusztus 30)

mosóda


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*Hello Mindenkinek!*


----------



## kelemenzso (2013 Augusztus 30)

Üdv


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*Kukucs!*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*Sziasztok!*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*1.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*2.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*3.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*4.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*5.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*6.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*7.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*8.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*9.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*10.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*11.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*12.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*13.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*14.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*15.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*16.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*17.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*18.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*19.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*20.*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Augusztus 30)

*Üdv.Mindenkinek!*


----------



## taznem (2013 Szeptember 1)

Sziasztok! Hogy telik a napotok?


----------



## taznem (2013 Szeptember 1)

bazalt


----------



## taznem (2013 Szeptember 1)

anal


----------



## taznem (2013 Szeptember 1)

maradt


----------



## taznem (2013 Szeptember 1)

kapart


----------



## taznem (2013 Szeptember 1)

vakart


----------



## taznem (2013 Szeptember 1)

hamar


----------



## taznem (2013 Szeptember 1)

akar


----------



## taznem (2013 Szeptember 1)

takar


----------



## taznem (2013 Szeptember 1)

dakar


----------



## taznem (2013 Szeptember 1)

matat


----------



## taznem (2013 Szeptember 1)

kalap


----------



## taznem (2013 Szeptember 1)

alantas


----------



## taznem (2013 Szeptember 1)

malac


----------



## taznem (2013 Szeptember 1)

maradsz


----------



## taznem (2013 Szeptember 1)

bakancs


----------



## taznem (2013 Szeptember 1)

magma


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 3)

*Szép estét Mindenkinek !*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 5)

*Jó reggelt!*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 6)

*Hali !*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 6)

*Jó reggelt!*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 6)

*Itt vagyok !*


----------



## Yossarian71 (2013 Szeptember 6)

Sziasztok, itt jártam!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 6)

*Kukucs!*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 7)

*Szép napot Nektek!*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 7)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 8)

*Hali !*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 9)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 9)

*Itt vagyok !*


----------



## hirschgabi1 (2013 Szeptember 10)

Én is!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 10)

*Üdv.*


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

Hozzászólást gyűjtök...


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

És máris unom


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

De már csak 16 kell


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

Asszem


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

Halihó


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

Üdv


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

helóka


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

helóka


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

ó, ezt nem tudom


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

hogy miért küldtem


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

el kétszer


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

de mindegy


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

jajj mennyit kell várni két üzenet között


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

nem tudom h mennyi kell még


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

ez szomorú


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

nem tudja valaki hogy hol lehet megnézni


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

?


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

ne válaszoljatok...


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

mert úgyse jövök vissza megnézni


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

vajon mennyi lehet vissza?


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

ha valakit érdekel ez a 22. úgyhogy végeztem


----------



## Synera (2013 Szeptember 10)

jóéjt!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 11)

*Kukucs!*


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 11)

Először énekeltem. Mondták, inkább zenéljek. Aztán javasolták, hogy talán jobb lenne, ha táncolnék... a végén megállapodtunk abban, leírom... bocsánat érte.
Csabai Márk


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 11)

Amikor tíz éves voltam, azt hittem a lányok furák. De most, hogy idősebb vagyok... tudom, hogy furák.
Jim Davis


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 11)

Miért nemzet ez, miért nem igenzet?
Szalóczi Dániel


----------



## Katee54 (2013 Szeptember 11)

Nincs olyan munka, ami engem megijeszthetne (...). Féljen a munka!
Jefroszinyija Kersznovszkaja


----------



## jajjne (2013 Szeptember 12)

"Egyedül születünk, egyedül élünk, egyedül halunk meg. Csak a barátság és a szerelem keltheti azt a röpke és mulandó illúziót, hogy nem vagyunk egyedül."
/Orson Welles/


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 12)

*Szép estét!*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 14)

*Hello!*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 14)

*Jó estét !*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 15)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## jaszigyerek (2013 Szeptember 15)

pirkó55 írta:


> *Sziasztok !*


heló!


----------



## zsukka7 (2013 Szeptember 15)

sziasztok


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 16)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 16)

*Itt vagyok !*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 17)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## icusss (2013 Szeptember 17)

*Jó étvágyat!*


----------



## hataslepke (2013 Szeptember 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 17)

*Kukucs!*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 19)

*Szép napot Mindenkinek !*


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

nya*fog*


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

fog*ágy*


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

ágy*elő*


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

elő*ember*


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

ember*gyerek*


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

gyerek*telen*


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

telen*te*


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

tető*fedő*


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

fedő*sztori*


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

sztori*zik*


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

zik*kurat*


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

kuratórium


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

tórium-wolfram


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

ramadám


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

dáma


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

madár


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

dárda


----------



## JetiWarez (2013 Szeptember 19)

Köszönöm Istenem, hogy megmentettél a szenvedéstől!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 22)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 22)

*Hello !*


----------



## vadgerle (2013 Szeptember 22)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 23)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 24)

*Üdv.*


----------



## Fercsák Gabriella (2013 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

Helló


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

dallam


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

3


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

4


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

remélem senkit nem zavar de itt gyűjtöm össze a 20 hozzá szólást. 5


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

6


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

7


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

8


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

9


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

10


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

11


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

12


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

13


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

14


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

15


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

16


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

17


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

18


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

19


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

20


----------



## zozoka80 (2013 Szeptember 24)

21


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 25)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

talics*ka*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

kato*na*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

nappa*li*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

limoná*dé*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

dé*kán*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

kán*tor*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

tor*kos*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

kosa*ras*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

raspu*tin*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

tin*ta*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

taka*ró*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

ró*ka*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

kala*pál*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

pálin*ka*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

Kata*lin*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

Lin*da*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

da*kar*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

karsza*lag*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

lagu*na*


----------



## cateyes80 (2013 Szeptember 25)

na*gyon*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 26)

*Itt vagyok !*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 28)

*Szép napot!*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Szeptember 30)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 1)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## vyca82 (2013 Október 1)

"Az ember nem olyan,
mint képen az arca,
Mert a szíve és a lelke
Nem lehet rajta!
Szép napot


----------



## SM Dóra (2013 Október 1)

Sziasztok! Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 1)

*Hello !*


----------



## Bosszyka (2013 Október 1)

üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 2)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 2)

*Szép jó reggelt Mindenkinek !*


----------



## Bosszyka (2013 Október 2)

Szép napot Mindenkinek! Ez egy csodás őszi nap!!!


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

hello


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

szép napot


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

én fázom, nyarat akarok


----------



## bea0218 (2013 Október 2)

de legalább tavaszt


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 3)

*Hello !*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 3)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## tanczoska (2013 Október 3)

Jó napot!
Az időjárás elég hűvösnek bizonyult ma reggel de délutánra egész szép időnk lett.
Üdv


----------



## xanatos (2013 Október 3)

Hello.


----------



## csiszi140 (2013 Október 3)

Szép jó estét mindenkinek


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 4)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## Bosszyka (2013 Október 4)

Gyönyörű tavaszi napunk van!


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 5)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek! Nagyon hideg van odakint, annak ellenére, hogy süt a napocska.


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 5)

*Sziasztok !
Kapcsolódom az előző hozzászólóhoz!*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 6)

*Itt vagyok!*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 7)

Jó reggelt és szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 7)

*Hello !*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 8)

*Ismét itt!*


----------



## Endy4 (2013 Október 9)

Szép estét!


----------



## Boza Barbara (2013 Október 9)

Szép reggelt és jó kávézást mindenkinek!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 9)

*Hellotok !*


----------



## LosAmigos (2013 Október 9)

e.HUN


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 10)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 11)

Ma is jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 11)

*Jó estét kívánok Mindenkinek !*


----------



## xanatos (2013 Október 12)

Hello.


----------



## Endy4 (2013 Október 13)

Jó estét!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 14)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 15)

*Szép napot !*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 15)

*Itt vagyok !*


----------



## Babavirág (2013 Október 16)

hello


----------



## Erzsébet13 (2013 Október 16)

sziasztok


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 17)

*Hello !*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 17)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 18)

Jó reggelt és szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 18)

*Üdv.*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 19)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 19)

*Szép estét !*


----------



## xanatos (2013 Október 19)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## mercsi85 (2013 Október 19)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 20)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## begobaba (2013 Október 20)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## begobaba (2013 Október 20)

20 alma


----------



## begobaba (2013 Október 20)

19 mandarin


----------



## begobaba (2013 Október 20)

18 ringlószilva


----------



## begobaba (2013 Október 20)

17 vadgesztenye


----------



## begobaba (2013 Október 20)

16 nyers gomba


----------



## begobaba (2013 Október 20)

15 borsó


----------



## begobaba (2013 Október 20)

14 sóska


----------



## begobaba (2013 Október 20)

13 kapor


----------



## begobaba (2013 Október 20)

12 porrá zúzott paprika


----------



## begobaba (2013 Október 20)

11 kakukkfű


----------



## begobaba (2013 Október 20)

10 fű


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 21)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!


----------



## begobaba (2013 Október 21)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## begobaba (2013 Október 21)

Szép napot!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 21)

*Hello !*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 22)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek!
Szerintem ma is gyönyörű idő lesz!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 22)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 22)

Jó estét mindenkinek!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 23)

*Mindenkinek szép napot kívánok !*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 24)

Jó reggelt és szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## kovács orsolyka (2013 Október 24)

Szia!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 24)

*Szép estét !*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 25)

Jó reggelt és szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 25)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 26)

Jó reggelt és szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## sabokon (2013 Október 26)

Krimpolino írta:


> Az együttélés és a házasság majdnem ugyanaz, kivéve, hogy az egyik önkéntes, a másik meg kötelező. - ugyanez a hétéves
> 
> Mikor szeret valaki, akkor máshogy mondja ki a neved. Valahol érzed, hogy a szájában biztonságban van a neved. - Négyéves mondta
> 
> ...


Köszi!


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 27)

Jó reggelt és szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 27)

*Hello !*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 28)

*Jó reggelt !*


----------



## rituevu (2013 Október 29)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 Október 31)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 November 2)

*Hello !*


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 November 4)

*Jó reggelt Mindenkinek !*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 5)

Szép napot mindenkinek ebben az esős időben is!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 November 5)

*Ismét itt!*


----------



## futorozsa (2013 November 5)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## kovács orsolyka (2013 November 7)

Jó éjszakát mindenkinek!


----------



## k_marta (2013 November 11)

Sok napsütést kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 November 12)

*Sziasztok !*


----------



## k_marta (2013 November 12)

újra itt....


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

Sziasztok


----------



## Sziszó74 (2013 November 12)

jó éjszakát


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 November 15)

*Jó reggelt Mindenkinek !*


----------



## rituevu (2013 November 15)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## pirkó55 (2013 November 20)

*Hello !*


----------



## kovu78 (2013 November 20)

zsolt988 írta:


> uzt


köszönöm


----------



## Virág Tibor (2013 November 21)

csodás napot


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

béla


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

lapos


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

posta


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

takar


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

karma


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

magyar


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

gyarló


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

lóhát


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

háttámla


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

lakat


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

kattan


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

tankol


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

11


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

12.


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

13.


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

14.


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

15.


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

16.


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

17.


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

18.


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

19.


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

20.


----------



## Ajne (2013 November 24)

21.


----------



## Nagy Zsuzsa (2013 November 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Nagy Zsuzsa (2013 November 25)

2


----------



## Nagy Zsuzsa (2013 November 25)

3


----------



## Nagy Zsuzsa (2013 November 25)

4


----------



## Nagy Zsuzsa (2013 November 25)

5


----------



## Nagy Zsuzsa (2013 November 25)

6


----------



## Nagy Zsuzsa (2013 November 25)

7


----------



## Nagy Zsuzsa (2013 November 25)

8


----------



## Nagy Zsuzsa (2013 November 25)

9


----------



## Nagy Zsuzsa (2013 November 25)

10


----------



## picistyy (2013 November 28)

Én is szeretném elérni a 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Panda1972 (2013 December 2)

Napjaink meg vannak számlálva. A statisztikusok szorgalmasak. (Stanislaw Lem)


----------



## Borsodi Gizella (2013 December 4)

Üdvözlök Mindenkit!
Új tag vagyok: Gigi


----------



## Borsodi Gizella (2013 December 4)

Arra gondoltam, szép adventi üzenetekkel, gondolatokkal, versekkel teszek szert e 20 hozzászólásra.


----------



## fleurmarie (2013 December 4)

Sziasztok, új tag vagyok.


----------



## fleurmarie (2013 December 4)

Anyuka vagyok, háziasszony, munkaerő, feleség.


----------



## fleurmarie (2013 December 4)

Egy dackorszakossal küzdök mostanában.


----------



## klari53 (2013 December 7)

Érdeklődöm, olvasgatok... örülök, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## nanosz1 (2013 December 15)

14


----------



## nanosz1 (2013 December 15)

15. hozászólás


----------



## nanosz1 (2013 December 15)

16.


----------



## nanosz1 (2013 December 15)

17.


----------



## nanosz1 (2013 December 15)

egy híján..


----------



## nanosz1 (2013 December 15)

20.


----------



## tornando (2013 December 16)

Faulty írta:


> Most olvastam csak, hogy a köszönet tartalmú üzeneteket törlik a moderátorok. Ez is érdekes...


Ez nem így van


----------



## Misik Krisztián (2013 December 16)

Sziasztok!

Új tag vagyok az oldalon


----------



## Regina0416 (2013 December 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Regina0416 (2013 December 22)

Én régi tag vagyok, csak a régi profilomat nem tudom használni. Kértem új jelszót, de amikor rámentem a küldött linkre hibát írt ki. Ezért csináltam újat.


----------



## Regina0416 (2013 December 22)

Most kezdhetem gyűjteni újból a 20 hozzászolást.


----------



## Regina0416 (2013 December 22)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## Erzsebet2013 (2013 December 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Vaclav (2013 December 23)

Hello all!


----------



## Misik Krisztián (2013 December 26)

Hali!


----------



## Misik Krisztián (2013 December 26)

Kellemes Ünnepeket mindenkinek!


----------



## alles1 (2013 December 26)

Békés boldog ünnepeket kívánok mindenkinek


----------



## Györgyi555 (2013 December 27)

nyakatekert


----------



## Györgyi555 (2013 December 27)

Mindenkinek kellemes év végi pihenést! Frissen, fitten, kipihenten kezdjük az új évet!


----------



## Misik Krisztián (2013 December 28)

Köszi szépen


----------



## Anikó.Sz.K. (2013 December 29)

Sziasztok, új vagyok és én is most kezdem gyűjteni a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## alvarogomez (2013 December 29)

20 értelmes hozzászólás...


----------



## stark100 (2013 December 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## KovTünci (2014 Január 3)

Sziasztok Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## KovTünci (2014 Január 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## grafit65 (2014 Január 6)

Sziasztok !Én régi új tag vagyok.


----------



## LEANDER 66 (2014 Január 10)

BOCSI GYÚJTŐM A HOZZÁSZÓLÁSOKAT! 1


----------



## LEANDER 66 (2014 Január 10)

2


----------



## LEANDER 66 (2014 Január 10)

LABDA


----------



## LEANDER 66 (2014 Január 10)

4


----------



## LEANDER 66 (2014 Január 10)

mókus


----------



## LEANDER 66 (2014 Január 10)

6


----------



## LEANDER 66 (2014 Január 10)

7


----------



## LEANDER 66 (2014 Január 10)

8


----------



## LEANDER 66 (2014 Január 10)

9


----------



## LEANDER 66 (2014 Január 10)

10


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

Sziasztok! )


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

Sziasztok! ;-)-


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

Hi-hi...


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

Ha-ha...


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

He-he...


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

Ho-ho...


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

Na mostmár, ennyi smile után kezd jó kedvem lenni...


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

De amúgy sem voltam szomorú...


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

Irogatok még, hátha más arcára is csalok egy kis mosolyt...


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

Ugye mostmár nektek is jó kedvetek van?


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

Oké, mielőtt rám untok befejezem...


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

Este van már, ki-ki nyugalomban...


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

Na akkor indulhat a visszaszámlálás...


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

,  ,  ,  ,


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

,  ,  ,


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

,  ,


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

,


----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)




----------



## Fmambaa (2014 Január 11)

Köszi!!!


----------



## trojka (2014 Január 12)

vladar63 írta:


> *Skatulyácska királykisasszony*
> 
> *Skatulyácska királykisasszony
> sajnos nin meg sehol, jo lenne*




ha még keresitek nekem megvan


----------



## szollo04 (2014 Január 13)

Köszi szépen


----------



## Rebeka76 (2014 Január 17)

Tud valaki 2. osztalyos felmeroket küldeni? mozaikos
Köszönöm


----------



## Edina9016 (2014 Január 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## Szuhay Anna (2014 Január 20)

Sziasztok! Panni vagyok Budapestről. Örülök hogy rátok találtam.


----------



## castellina (2014 Január 21)

"Alattad a föld, fölötted az ég, benned a létra."
(Weöres Sándor)


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

Kicsit unalmas leszek.


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

Kicsit unalmas leszek.


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

Kicsit unalmas leszek.


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

Kicsit unalmas leszek.


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

Már a felén túl vagyok!


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

Már a felén túl vagyok!


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

Már a felén túl vagyok!


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

Már a felén túl vagyok!


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

.....6


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

.....5


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

.....4


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 21)

.....3


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 22)

.....2


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 22)

.....1


----------



## Penge59 (2014 Január 22)

Köszönöm a türelmet!


----------



## díszítő (2014 Január 23)

Jánosbogár írta:


> Mára ugyan a meteorológia esőt is jósolt


Ez tényleg értelmes tárolótér felhasználási megoldás


----------



## díszítő (2014 Január 23)

lehet, hogy inkább nagy kiterjesztésú képeket kellene gyűjteni az még jobb lenne a rendszernek. az lenne csak az igazi pazarlás


----------



## emi.86 (2014 Január 26)

Hello mindenki


----------



## babybrigitta (2014 Január 27)

üdvözlök mindenkit itt a fórumon


----------



## babybrigitta (2014 Január 27)

Nagyon hideg időnk van


----------



## Alocasia74 (2014 Január 28)

Sziasztok! Lesz holnap havazás?


----------



## 1KisTigris (2014 Január 29)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


Szia


----------



## 1KisTigris (2014 Január 29)

babybrigitta írta:


> Nagyon hideg időnk van


Itt esik a hó


----------



## 1KisTigris (2014 Január 29)

Alocasia74 írta:


> Sziasztok! Lesz holnap havazás?


hm ..... nem tudom , de úgy tűnik, hogy igen


----------



## 1KisTigris (2014 Január 29)

babybrigitta írta:


> Nagyon hideg időnk van


annyira nem hideg


----------



## 1KisTigris (2014 Január 29)

Ditta 25 írta:


> nyara*ló*


telelő


----------



## 1KisTigris (2014 Január 29)

Himpellér írta:


> *Himpellér jelentett egy üzenetet*
> 
> Himpellér bejelentett egy bejegyzést.
> 
> ...


nagyon igyekszek


----------



## Anveena (2014 Január 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Anveena (2014 Január 30)

Hogy vagytok?


----------



## balazs3232 (2014 Január 31)

Jelen.


----------



## Misik Krisztián (2014 Február 1)

ismét itt lennék


----------



## Ulla Kovács (2014 Február 3)

Nálunk ma sütött a nap, nagyon örültem neki!


----------



## Ulla Kovács (2014 Február 3)

Találtam egy idézetet: 
"Szerelemhez nem kell szépség,
Szerelemhez nem kell ész,
Szerelemhez nem kell semmi más
Csak szerelem kell és kész."
Zágon István


----------



## Ulla Kovács (2014 Február 3)




----------



## drymonia (2014 Február 4)

Az egyetlen dolog a világon, amiért a férfiak azon vitatkoznak, hogy kinek van kisebb ... a mobiltelefon.


----------



## díszítő (2014 Február 5)

Már megint itt.


----------



## díszítő (2014 Február 5)

Jelenléti ív


----------



## Bencsik Tiborné (2014 Február 6)

Bocsi, én is!


----------



## Ulla Kovács (2014 Február 7)

Meg én is!


----------



## Ulla Kovács (2014 Február 7)

*Jó estét Mindenkinek!*


----------



## goanyu (2014 Február 7)

Szeretnék már "tag" lenni....


----------



## Ani7 (2014 Február 7)

Helló mindenkinek!


----------



## Ulla Kovács (2014 Február 7)




----------



## gyongyi666 (2014 Február 9)

helló mindenkinek.


----------



## pirkó55 (2014 Február 11)

*Hello !*


----------



## red.susan (2014 Február 13)

Sziasztok! Sajnos elveszítettem itt magam és újra kellett regisztrálnom ennyi év után.


----------



## danaosi99 (2014 Február 15)

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy regisztrálhattam!


----------



## doppio (2014 Február 18)

én nem örülök hanem teszem


----------



## doppio (2014 Február 18)

Amit az ember megtesz és nem szerencse dolga annak miért örül


----------



## holahatar21 (2014 Február 21)

Üdvözletem mindenkinek!


----------



## Lazsánné Győri Erika (2014 Február 22)

nyavalya


----------



## kittyconty (2014 Március 1)

Sziasztok? Könyvet szerettem volna letölteni, de azt írja, h rejtett tartalom, megjelenítéshez kattintsak a tetszikre, de az után sem jeleníti meg.. 
Tudja valaki, h miért van ez?
Köszönöm!


----------



## aquarius80 (2014 Március 3)

Sziasztok, szép hetet mindenkinek


----------



## Kovács Júlia Mária (2014 Március 5)

Én is megjelentem.


----------



## ewaw333 (2014 Március 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ewaw333 (2014 Március 8)

Sziasztok!


Ditta 25 írta:


> gépko*csi*


Boldog nőnapot minden hölgynek!


----------



## ewaw333 (2014 Március 8)

Sziasztok!


Ditta 25 írta:


> gépko*csi*


Boldog nőnapot minden hölgynek!


Krimpolino írta:


> Akkor megy férjhez az ember, amikor másvalakit jobban szeret önmagánál. Szerintem ez nem lehet túl könnyü. - mondta egy hétéves


Ne talán tán férjhez mész?


----------



## ewaw333 (2014 Március 8)

Boldog nőnapot Nektek Hölgy társaim!


----------



## ewaw333 (2014 Március 8)

Ma nálunk csoda szép napos idő van!


----------



## ewaw333 (2014 Március 8)

Szeretek olvasni, hímezni.


----------



## ewaw333 (2014 Március 8)

Most tanulok a netről horgolni.


----------



## ewaw333 (2014 Március 8)

Nálatok milyen latok milyen idő van?


----------



## Kiss Zsoltné Kata (2014 Március 15)

Mikor lesz már 20?! :'(


----------



## zöldmező (2014 Március 17)

Nállunk fúj a szél, de jön a tavasz


ewaw333 írta:


> Nálatok milyen latok milyen idő van?


----------



## Kiss Zsoltné Kata (2014 Március 18)

Tavasz van,milyen szép tavasz van... <3


----------



## Kiss Zsoltné Kata (2014 Március 18)

Hétvégén már 20 fok lesz! Hurá,hurá,hurá!


----------



## Shrai (2014 Március 19)

"Meg kell dolgoznod az irigységért, az együttérzést pedig ajándékként kapod."


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Március 26)

sziasztok!


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Március 26)

szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## huncili (2014 Március 27)

Sziasztok 

Kedves budapesti nyugdíjasok, akiknek BKV (ill. azt hiszem, már BKK a neve) bérletük van!
Ne felejtsétek, március 31-ig kell a bérletigazolvány érvényességét hosszabbítani!
Az érvényesítéshez kell az “ellátottak utazási utalványa”, amit márciusban postázott a Nyugdíjfolyósító.


----------



## Karminka (2014 Március 27)

Sziasztok, nem tudjatok hogy szerezhetnem vissza regi felhasznalom jelszavat, hibajelentest kapok mikor probalok uj jelszot kerni ?! Koszi


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Március 27)

Végre itt a tavasz,hamarosan virágba borul minden


----------



## Karminka (2014 Március 27)

latom te is szereted a tulipant, Bogyo  udv


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Március 27)

Igen Karminka  a kedvenc virágom!


----------



## Karminka (2014 Március 27)




----------



## hajni124 (2014 Március 27)

Sziasztok! 
Nagyon szépek a tulipánok Karminka.


----------



## Karminka (2014 Március 27)

Szia  koszi


----------



## Karminka (2014 Március 27)




----------



## Karminka (2014 Március 27)

Szep almokat mindenkinek


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 28)

Nagyon szépek a virágok!!!!


----------



## Karminka (2014 Március 28)

Meg kertek?


----------



## Karminka (2014 Március 28)




----------



## Karminka (2014 Március 28)

Szep estet mindenkinek  Nalunk este van ilyenkor Brassoban


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 29)

Most már nálunk is sötétedik, és szólnak a madarak, mos pont a feketerigó búcsúzik, imádom a hangját


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 29)

Már minden csendes, csak néha egy-egy kutya ugatása hallatszik. Lassan elcsendesedik a város....


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 29)

Dolgoznom kéne, de nincs kedvem, helyette itt kalandozok...


----------



## Bogyó4 (2014 Március 29)

úúú de gyönyörűek!!!!


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 29)

..most éppen tv-t nézek, de olyan sok a reklám


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 30)

....és reggel lett nagyon hamar órát tekergettünk már megint nem hiszem el.........


----------



## Hudzsolt78 (2014 Március 30)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek a viharsarockból, kellemes tavaszi estével!


----------



## folzsike (2014 Március 30)

Mekkora "vihar" van abban a sarokban????- lehet valamit érzékelni a szomszéd elégedetlenkedésből????


----------



## Karminka (2014 Március 30)

Szep estet! van itt valaki?


----------



## Kovács Klárika (2014 Április 1)

Vinky19 írta:


> Vannak barátaim, mégis magányos vagyok.
> Vannak szép napjaim, mégis boldogtalan vagyok.
> Vannak, akik támogatnak, mégis árvának érzem magam.
> 
> Nem értem a szövegét, de érzem, hogy jó lehet, mert valahol megérintett.


nyalóka
kabát
bátor
torta
talicska
karóra


----------



## Kovács Klárika (2014 Április 1)

Ditta 25 írta:


> galago*nya*


hurrá


----------



## Kovács Klárika (2014 Április 1)

huber írta:


> Megcsókoltad a Mariskát, Pistike?
> Igen!
> Mit mondott?
> Nem tudom, mert a combjaival befogta a füleimet!!


ez jó


----------



## Stenger Szabó Erika (2014 Április 6)

Újra itt vagyok!


----------



## Stenger Szabó Erika (2014 Április 6)

Új jelszóval!


----------



## Stenger Szabó Erika (2014 Április 6)

A régit elfelejtettem.


----------



## Stenger Szabó Erika (2014 Április 6)




----------



## wyzaru (2014 Április 6)

Hali


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

Woodford Reserve


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

Glen Grant


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

Longmorn


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

Big Peat


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

Smokehead


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

Ben Riach


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

Hankey Bannister


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)




----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

"Az emberek agyát és figyelmét le kell foglalni másod- és harmadrangú problémákkal. Ennek érdekében figyelmüket el kell vonni a valós és súlyos szociális gondokról, mégpedig olyan hírekkel, amelyek társadalmi jelentősége kicsi ugyan, de érzelmileg erősen megérintik őket. Támaszkodjunk a bulvársajtóra, amely hű szolgánk lesz."


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

"A nemzetet meg kell győzni, hogy minden rossz, ami aktuálisan történik, az kizárólag azért van, hogy a szebb jövőt biztosítsuk számára. Vagy ha nem a számára, akkor a gyermekei számára. Az emberek reménytelenül idealisták és hiszékenyek, akik ezt az érvet („majd a következő generációknak sokkal jobb lesz, nekünk ezért kell áldozatokat hoznunk”) évszázadokon keresztül hajlandó benyelni és elfogadni."


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

"Az embereket le kell szoktatni a gondolkodásról, s arról, hogy a történésekben felfedezzék az ok-okozati kapcsolatokat. Ennek érdekében a politikai vezetők egyszerűen kell megfogalmazzák az üzeneteiket, már-már infantilis módon, minimális szókinccsel, rövid mondatokban. A hallgatóság ily módon megszokja a felületességet, naív lesz és hajlamos az információs beetetések elfogadására."


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

"Minden adandó alkalommal az emberek érzelmeire kell hatni, nem a racionális gondolkodásukra. Bátorítani kell mindenféle emocionális megnyilvánulást, mert az érzelmeket sokkal könnyebb manipulálni, mint a rációt."


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

A Farewell to Arms


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

For Whom the Bell Tolls


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

The Sun Also Rises


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

The Garden of Eden


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

Across the River and into the Trees


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

Vergiss mein nicht, dass ich dein nicht


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

Vergiss mein nicht, vergiss mein nicht


----------



## Ötvenkettő (2014 Április 8)

Was bist du doch, o Seele, so betrübet


----------



## Botics Tamás (2014 Április 9)

hello


----------



## Botics Tamás (2014 Április 9)

nyaralás


----------



## Botics Tamás (2014 Április 9)

lassú víz partot mos


----------



## Botics Tamás (2014 Április 9)

Sajnos a másik useremmel nem tudok belépni szerver hiba miatt.


----------



## Botics Tamás (2014 Április 9)

Így kénytelen vagyok más módon hozzáférni a fórumhoz.


----------



## Botics Tamás (2014 Április 9)

Jelszó emlékeztetővel se tudok belépni.


----------



## Botics Tamás (2014 Április 9)

És türelmes vagyok, mert már több napja nem megy a dolog.


----------



## Nemethanna (2014 Április 12)

Itt a tavasz lehelete, hihi haha huhu hehe


----------



## Nemethanna (2014 Április 12)

Izgatottan vártam a tavaszt, és a távcső alatt meghúztam a ravaszt


----------



## Nemethanna (2014 Április 12)

anyósom vigyorgott a távcső másik végén


----------



## Nemethanna (2014 Április 12)

És nekem azóta nincs meg a tv-m


----------



## keszter20 (2014 Április 14)

Hát ez nagyon szomorú


----------



## keszter20 (2014 Április 14)

Ákos szinte minden tőle


----------



## keszter20 (2014 Április 14)

Milyen hasznos dolgok


----------



## keszter20 (2014 Április 14)

12345


----------



## Karminka (2014 Április 18)

NA mostmar eleg legyen )


----------



## CseriMagdi (2014 Április 19)

Botics Tamás írta:


> És türelmes vagyok, mert már több napja nem megy a dolog.


Én is így jártam nem tudok bejelentkezni a régi bejelentkezésemmel, mert elfelejtettem a jelszót


----------



## Karminka (2014 Április 20)

en is ugy jartam , kaptam uj jelszot emailen de az sem mukodik  na ez van, megszoktam az uj en-emet is ) nem is baj


----------



## Karminka (2014 Április 22)




----------



## Griffi (2014 Április 25)

Sziasztok  Üdvözlet a napos Koppenhágából


----------



## ICEMAN72 (2014 Április 29)

Sziasztok!
Könyveket honnan tudok majd letölteni?


----------



## Yumesama (2014 Május 3)

Helloka mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

Sziasztok!


----------



## totica (2014 Május 9)

Hogyan kell a profilhoz képet rakni?


----------



## Csobán Róbert (2014 Május 16)

Üdv


----------



## harmathat (2014 Május 20)

Halihó


----------



## Karminka (2014 Május 20)

hahoo 
ma kizomba-s hangulatban....


----------



## dudvajzler (2014 Május 24)

Krimpolino írta:


> Az együttélés és a házasság majdnem ugyanaz, kivéve, hogy az egyik önkéntes, a másik meg kötelező. - ugyanez a hétéves
> 
> Mikor szeret valaki, akkor máshogy mondja ki a neved. Valahol érzed, hogy a szájában biztonságban van a neved. - Négyéves mondta
> 
> ...


A gyerekszájjal nem vetekedhet semmi.


----------



## dianapat (2014 Május 26)

Sziasztok! Hamarosan meglesz a húsz hozzászólás.


----------



## Jégcsillag (2014 Május 26)

Sziasztok,
sajnos a régi nevemmel nem tudok belépni, az új jelszó kérő link nem működik. 
Rawen voltam Jégcsillag lettem


----------



## Sz Edit (2014 Május 26)

“A házasság nem verseny – sosem kell feljegyezni az állást. Isten azért rakott minket egy csapatba, hogy közösen győzzünk.” (*Herbert és Zelmyra Fisher*


----------



## Sz Edit (2014 Május 26)

*Csukd be a szemed! Ugye milyen sötét van odabent?*
*Tévedni emberi dolog, de másra kenni még emberibb.*


----------



## Sz Edit (2014 Május 27)




----------



## Hajdu Marianna (2014 Június 1)

Szép ez a reggel.


----------



## Sarolta64 (2014 Június 1)

Liliensan írta:


> *Virágok*
> 
> Remélem sikerül feltöltenem egy szép képet...


nem látom a képet


----------



## Sarolta64 (2014 Június 1)

totica írta:


> Hogyan kell a profilhoz képet rakni?


Szia!
légyszi írd meg ha sikerült köszi


----------



## Anitiger (2014 Június 4)

Csak úgy beköszönök  Illetve tudja bárki, hogy hol tudom megnézni mikor válok állandó taggá? ))) Bevallom már átnyálaztam mindent


----------



## Kukuda (2014 Június 5)

Sziasztok!
Még új vagyok és csak nézgelődök, mi minden van ezen az oldalon. Szép estét!


----------



## Kukuda (2014 Június 5)

Anitiger írta:


> Csak úgy beköszönök  Illetve tudja bárki, hogy hol tudom megnézni mikor válok állandó taggá? ))) Bevallom már átnyálaztam mindent


Szia!
Új vagyok, s így nem biztos, hogy jól válaszolok. Úgy tudom, minimum 20 hozzászólás szükséges ahhoz, hogy állandó taggá válj. Szép estét!


----------



## Anitiger (2014 Június 5)

Kukuda írta:


> Szia!
> Új vagyok, s így nem biztos, hogy jól válaszolok. Úgy tudom, minimum 20 hozzászólás szükséges ahhoz, hogy állandó taggá válj. Szép estét!



Azon már túl vagyok ) Simán Tag lettem  De köszönöm, hogy ilyen kedvesen válaszoltál!


----------



## mészike16 (2014 Június 5)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kukuda (2014 Június 5)

mészike16 írta:


> Sziasztok!


Szia!
Legyen szép napod!


----------



## mészike16 (2014 Június 5)

Köszönöm!
Neked(tek)is!


----------



## alezka0117 (2014 Június 5)

Sziasztok!  Legyen szép estétek!


----------



## alezka0117 (2014 Június 5)

20 hozzászólás után automatikusan állandó taggá válok?


----------



## alezka0117 (2014 Június 5)

és akkor ez e-book oldalt is láthatom majd? előre is köszi a választ


----------



## zita53 (2014 Június 6)




----------



## zita53 (2014 Június 6)

Szeretek olvasni


----------



## zita53 (2014 Június 6)




----------



## zita53 (2014 Június 6)

Jó lenne már letölteni


----------



## zita53 (2014 Június 6)

Na már nem sok kell.


----------



## Igori (2014 Június 6)

Sziasztok kedves fórumtársak! Kellemes délutánt mindenkinek!


----------



## Bo12su (2014 Június 6)

Verőfényes délutánt!


----------



## kikus2003 (2014 Június 6)

En is szeretnek allando tag lenni, koszonom!


----------



## Szabó Emma (2014 Június 6)

Szeretem az oldalt


----------



## Szabó Emma (2014 Június 6)

Mindjár nyári szünet )


----------



## Szabó Emma (2014 Június 6)




----------



## Szabó Emma (2014 Június 6)

szeretek olvasni


----------



## Szabó Emma (2014 Június 6)

Nagyon szeretnék állandó tag lenni


----------



## Szabó Emma (2014 Június 6)




----------



## Szabó Emma (2014 Június 6)

“Aki harcol, veszíthet. Aki nem harcol, már vesztett is.” (*Bertolt Brecht*)


----------



## Szabó Emma (2014 Június 6)

Azthiszem meg lesz a húsz hozzászólásom.


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 6)

oinhztdeax7


----------



## Szabó Emma (2014 Június 6)

Ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás mi a teendőm?


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 6)

frhgjhgj8


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 6)

Lehet csokoládé nélkül élni, csak nem érdemes


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 6)

Ugyan ez érvényes a kutyára is 10


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 6)

borostyán 11


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 6)

Őseink Hagyatékai,Örökségünk
A puli azért is több egy picit a kutyáknál,mert tud repülni


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 6)

Doberman 12


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 6)

és minden más kutya 13


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 6)

A sötétség nem létezik, mert a sötétség a fény hiánya! 14


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 6)

Lehet, hogy csak egy ember vagy ezen a világon, de valakinek te jelented magát a világot.
Gabriel García Márquez 15


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 6)

Az öröm mindig segít rajtunk, akkor is, ha teljes a sötétség; mert a*sötétséget* elűzi a fény.
http://www.citatum.hu/szerzo/Joanne_Kathleen_Rowling
J.K.Rowling


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 6)

Amikor álmodok, nem a jövőben járok, hanem a múltamban."Én egy 14 éves lány vagyok aki szeret olvasni és zenét hallgatni.Ja és néha elégé fárasztó.


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 6)

_*Egy tanács: vigyázz magadra.
Egy kérés ne: változz meg.
Egy kívánság: ne felejts el. 
Egy hazugság:nem szeretlek.
És egy igazság:bosszantóan hiányzol!!!*_


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 6)

_*Van egy szó, mit úgy hívnak Remény !
Ha vigyázol rá,Ő mindig benned él.
Ha szívedbe zárod, ki fontos neked.*_
_*Bármerre jársz, Ő ott lesz veled.*_


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 6)

és mégis mozog a föld


----------



## bara53 (2014 Június 6)

vagy mégsem?


----------



## drea27 (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok én is bejelentkezem


----------



## krasika55 (2014 Június 7)

Sziasztok ujra itt vagyok.


----------



## krasika55 (2014 Június 7)

Tudna valaki segiteni hol tudom mégnézni hány hozzászólásnál tartok?
Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## krasika55 (2014 Június 7)

Szeretném megkérdezni, egy feltőltött könyv hány hozzászólást ér?


----------



## krasika55 (2014 Június 7)

Feltöltöttem egy könyvet, jó lenne tudni hány embernek tetszet.


----------



## krasika55 (2014 Június 7)

“Majdnem minden tudásunkért nem azoknak tartozunk, akik egyetértettek, hanem azoknak, akik nem.” (*Charles Caleb Colton*)


----------



## krasika55 (2014 Június 7)

“Sokan azt hiszik, gondolkodnak, pedig csak újrarendezik előítéleteiket.” (*William James*)


----------



## krasika55 (2014 Június 7)

“Két módon tehetnek bolonddá.
Az egyik, hogy elhitetik veled a hazugságot.
A másik, hogy visszautasítod az igazságot.”
(*Søren Kierkegaard*)


----------



## llitrim (2014 Június 7)

20 hozzászólás kell és 2 nap várakozás?


----------



## krasika55 (2014 Június 7)

“Az ésszerűen élő ember alkalmazkodik a világhoz. Az ésszerűtlenül élő ragaszkodik ahhoz, hogy a világot próbálja magához igazítani.”
(*George Bernard Shaw*)


----------



## llitrim (2014 Június 7)

krasika55 írta:


> Tudna valaki segiteni hol tudom mégnézni hány hozzászólásnál tartok?
> Előre is köszönöm.


Névnél rákattintani arra, hogy profilod és ott lesz a hozzászólások fül.


----------



## krasika55 (2014 Június 7)

“Ne várj, a legjobb alkalom soha nem fog elérkezni. Kezdj hozzá ott, ahol éppen most vagy, és használj bármilyen eszközt, ami csak a kezedbe kerül, hiszen a legjobb szerszámokat útközben úgyis meg fogod találni.” (*Napoleon Hill*)


----------



## krasika55 (2014 Június 7)

llitrim írta:


> Névnél rákattintani arra, hogy profilod és ott lesz a hozzászólások fül.


Köszönöm


----------



## llitrim (2014 Június 7)

Szabó Emma írta:


> Ha megvan a 20 hozzászólás mi a teendőm?


Semmi , várni kell, ha jól tudom 48 órát és akkor tag leszel.


----------



## krasika55 (2014 Június 7)

“Nem az számít, hogy a leggazdagabb ember legyek a temetőben. Ami igazán számít nekem, hogy úgy térjek nyugovóra éjszaka, hogy valami csodálatosat alkottunk.” (*Steve Jobs*)


----------



## Mojzer Orsolya (2014 Június 7)

most már közel vagyok a 20-hoz


----------



## Mojzer Orsolya (2014 Június 7)

már csak 3


----------



## rocklady (2014 Június 7)

"Kommunikáció - az első dolog, amit ez életben megtanulunk, és a vicc az, hogy mire felnövünk, megnő a szókincsünk, és tudnánk beszélni, mégis egyre nehezebb kitalálni, hogy mit mondjunk, vagy hogy miként kérjük azt, amire tényleg szükségünk van. A nap végén akadnak olyan dolgok, amikről nem lehet nem beszélni. Akadnak dolgok, amiket nem akarunk meghallani, és akadnak olyanok is, amiket azért mondunk ki, mert nem akarunk többé hallgatni. Akadnak dolgok, amik többet érnek a szavaknál, ezek a tetteink. Akad olyan is, amit azért mondunk, mert nem mondhatunk mást. Bizonyos dolgokat magunkban tartunk, és nem túl gyakran, de néha-néha a dolgok önmagukért beszélnek."


----------



## rocklady (2014 Június 7)

"Én már csak ilyen vagyok. Hiszek az emberekben. Nem vagyok cinikus és nem célozgatok aljas módon. Inkább hiszem, hogy jó az ember. Maximum újra meg újra csalódok bennük."


----------



## Maris268 (2014 Június 7)

Hali, nagyon jó az oldal...tetszik, mert téll nagyon nagy témakörben lehet keresgélni


----------



## Szabó Emma (2014 Június 7)

llitrim írta:


> Semmi , várni kell, ha jól tudom 48 órát és akkor tag leszel.


Köszönöm a választ, és már megkaptam az állandó tagságot.


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 7)

Ne menj el mert csak emlék leszel,
És azt kell hinnem nem létezel.
Elválaszt egy szó összeköt egy érzés,
A szerelem erős de erősebb a féltés.


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 7)

"Valamennyi kimondott vagy leírt szomorú szó közül
ezek a legszomorúbbak: ,,lehetett volna." 
(John Greenlaf Whittier)


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 7)

"Akik nem tudnak tiszta szívből sírni, nem tudnak
szívből jövőn nevetni sem." 
(Golda Meir)


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 7)

Hogy nevezik, amikor valakiért tűzbe teszed a kezed?
- ???
- Értesülés.


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

üdv. Hát ez a 20 hozzászólásos dolog engem is ide "kényszerített" irkálni


----------



## Xaveri (2014 Június 8)

de van itt egy könyv, amit sehol sem találok neten, és úgy néz ki, hogy csak akkor juthatok hozzá, ha megvan a szükséges hozzászólás mennyiség


----------



## Orsi112 (2014 Június 8)

-Doktor úr, aférjem autónak képzeli magát! Mit tegyek?
-A legjobb lenne, ha be tudná hozni hozzám.
-Az sajnos lehetetlen, nekem nincs jogosítványom!


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 8)

Összecsipkedtek a szúnyogok.


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 8)

Bár nem valószínű, hogy bárkit is érdekelne.


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 8)

Én is csak a 20 hozzászólásért írkálok.


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 8)

Azt hiszem ez lesz a szerencsés 13.


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 8)

Hú akkor még hátra van 7 üzenet.


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 8)

Na húzzunk bele.


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 8)

Ha másnak megy, nekem is sikerülni fog.


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 8)

Közbe römizek, úgyhogy oda is figyelnem kell.


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 8)

Már csak 2 kell.


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 8)

Nyertem römin, jöhet a kövi játék.


----------



## Devils0217 (2014 Június 8)

Na megvan már a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## kovabé (2014 Június 8)

Sziasztok


----------



## paleva (2014 Június 8)

Már nem tudom követni, hogy mennyi hozzászólásnál tartok.


----------



## ebizsini (2014 Június 8)

Ma 4 órán keresztül cseresznyét szedtem.
Elpocsékolt idő volt, mert alig van olyan melyben csak 1 kukac van.


----------



## ebizsini (2014 Június 9)

Na megvan már a 20 nekem is. Jupi!!!


----------



## Judit66M (2014 Június 9)

ebizsini írta:


> Ma 4 órán keresztül cseresznyét szedtem.
> Elpocsékolt idő volt, mert alig van olyan melyben csak 1 kukac van.



A miénkben is mindben akad.


----------



## Rakó Józsefné (2014 Június 9)

Megszületett a második unokám!


----------



## Dorina84 (2014 Június 10)

hello


----------



## Dorina84 (2014 Június 10)

gratulálok


----------



## daisy1m (2014 Június 11)

_„Plutó e torzót márványból szoborta
Ó torzók torza, bőrző Dunakorzó
Ó korzók korza, őrző dunnaorzó
Mint ferde torta és megint retorta.”_
(Karinthy Frigyes: Futurum Exactum)


----------



## Lonczyka (2014 Június 12)

"FÁRADT vagyok, ringass el, óh Halál! -:
az Érdem itt koldúsnak született
és hitvány Semmiségre pompa vár
és árulás sujt minden szent Hitet"
Shakespeare LXVI.szonett


----------



## Ajuda67 (2014 Június 13)

*EGY AJÁNDÉK ELHÁRÍTÁSA*

*Ne adj igazat.
Neked túl sokba kerül;
nekem meg épp van.
(Fodor Ákos)*


----------



## Kiruu (2014 Június 14)

Jó reggel!!!


----------



## Kiruu (2014 Június 14)

Ez az topic azért van, hogy legyen 20 hozzászólásom?


----------



## Kiruu (2014 Június 14)

Ennel így van értelme?


----------



## Kiruu (2014 Június 14)

Ha ide írogatok (mindegy mit) akkor majd csak összegyűlik az a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## zöldmező (2014 Június 14)

Gratula az unokához.


----------



## zöldmező (2014 Június 14)

Judit66M írta:


> A miénkben is mindben akad.


Nálunk még csak piroslik. Így kukac sincs benne.


----------



## Dorina84 (2014 Június 15)

hol látom,hogy meg van-e a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Dorina84 (2014 Június 15)

számolgassam össze?


----------



## Dorina84 (2014 Június 15)

talán már összegyűlt


----------



## Dorina84 (2014 Június 15)

remélem


----------



## vera_vera (2014 Június 15)

SZiasztok!


----------



## vera_vera (2014 Június 16)

ihun vagyok


----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)




----------



## yanama (2014 Június 19)

Hurrá, megvan a 20!!!!


----------



## braseel (2014 Június 21)

mindenkit köszöntök!


----------



## dudvajzler (2014 Június 22)

Sz Edit írta:


> *Csukd be a szemed! Ugye milyen sötét van odabent?
> Tévedni emberi dolog, de másra kenni még emberibb.*



Viszont az is tény, hogy becsukod, a szemed, akkor utána sötétben is sokkal tisztábban látszanak a dolgok.
Átfordítva az én logikámra: ha erősen magadba nézel, akkor utána tisztábban látod magad körül a dolgokat


----------



## Atlantisz61 (2014 Június 22)

szép napot így Szent Iván éj ujtán


----------



## hnezsuzsi (2014 Június 22)

Köszönöm, hogy vagytok. Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek. Ismerősöm ajánlott titeket, és már most is nagyon sok érdekes fórumcímet láttam. Köszi!


----------



## olvasnék (2014 Június 22)

Köszönet , hogy itt lehetek


----------



## braseel (2014 Június 24)

Ma is üdvözlök mindenkit


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

Borus az idő.


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

Nekem mégis jó kedvem van.


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

Hála isten, esett egy kis eső.


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

Majd itt folytatom tovább.


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

Hogy meg legyen a 20 hozzászólásom.


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

Egyszer ezt már végig csináltam.


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

Évekkel ezelőtt.


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

De mostanában "csődbe" ment az egész.


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

És azóta nem tudok belépni.


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

A belépésnél mindig az a válasz:


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

'Szerver hiba. Próbáld később."


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

Kértem már segítséget


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

a fészbukon is


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

de segítséget a mai napig


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

sem kaptam.


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

Emailt


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

sem


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

tudok


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

küldeni


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

az kormányosnak.


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

Hol vannak a letölthető könyvek?


----------



## ZgrótiImre (2014 Június 24)

Mindenkinek jó hetet!


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

Valaki nem tudja véletlenül, hogy mi történt a letölthető könyvekkel?


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

Nah, akkor azt hiszem sikerült rájönnöm a gondra!  Tehát 20 hozzászólás?  Akkor kezdjük!


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

Azt tanácsolom mindenkinek, hogy ne fogadja el senki tanácsát.

Eddie Murphy


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

Józan esze mindenkinek lehet a világon, föltéve, hogy nincs fantáziája.

Oscar Wilde


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

Senki nem érti, amit érzel, csak én, és senki nem érti, amit érzek, csak te. Nem lenne jobb, ha együtt éreznénk?

Cassandra Clare


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

Nem lehet mindig megbízható tudásunk arról, hogy tudásunk forrása mennyire megbízható.

Mérő László


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

A regények tanulsága szerint igazi szerelem csak kétféleképp végződhet. Mindkettő rettenetes. Házasság vagy halál. Talán még az utóbbi elviselhetőbb.

Cserna-Szabó András


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

Az ember szereti elveszíteni a józan eszét. Különösen ha kevés van belőle.

Fazekas István


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

- A halál nem más, mint álom!
- Igen, igen, csak éppen az a különbség, hogy ha meghaltál, és valaki elkiáltja magát, hogy "Ébresztő, kész a reggeli!", akkor sokkal nehezebben találod meg a papucsodat.

Woody Allen


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

A Facebookon lájkollak, csak a való életben nem.

Jessica Park


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

A szegénység közgazdaságtana? Az meg mi az isten? Mit lehet abból tanítani? Ha nincs pénzed, nem beszélhetünk közgázról.

Jessica Park


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

Én alapvetően bármit megtennék a kedvedért. Kivéve persze, ha most fel kellene kelnem hozzá a székemből.

Jessica Park


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

Isten látja lelkemet, én mindig a lányok szívéhez kerestem a kulcsot, de valahogy a pinceajtó mindig előbb nyílt.

Kovács András Péter


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

Jó vagyok a háztartásban. Ha elhagyok egy férfit, megtartom a házát.

Gábor Zsazsa


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

A hazugságok kanos kis szemetek, úgy szaporodnak, mint a nyulak és ugyanolyan őrülten ugrándoznak jobbra-balra, az embernek igyekeznie kell számon tartani őket.

Karen Marie Moning


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

Ha boldoggá akarunk tenni egy írót, három csalhatatlan módszer áll a rendelkezésünkre, éspedig - a hatásosság növekvő sorrendjében:
1. Közöljük vele, hogy olvastuk egy könyvét.
2. Közöljük vele, hogy olvastuk minden könyvét.
3. Kölcsönkérjük tőle a következő műve kéziratát, azzal, hogy el akarjuk olvasni.
Az 1. sz. módszerrel kivívjuk a tiszteletét; a 2. sz. -val kivívjuk a bámulatát; a 3. sz. -val végképp beszállásoljuk magunkat a szívébe.

Mark Twain


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

Ha azt akarod, hogy beszéljenek valamiről, kérj meg rá egy férfit... ha azt, hogy valamit megcsináljanak, akkor egy nőt.

Margaret Thatcher


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

Múltkor kérdezték egy riportnál, mi volt a legnagyobb csínytevésem? Elhitetni az emberekkel, hogy tudom, mit csinálok.

Csabai Márk


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

Amikor rád nézek, magamat látom. Egy kevésbé vonzó és intelligens kiadásban.

 Vámpírnaplók c. film


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

Csúfnak se mondanám a csajt, de az biztos, hogy az oroszlán sírva enné.

Vavyan Fable


----------



## kyara86 (2014 Június 24)

Gondolkodni nehéz. Néhány dologról gondolkodni olyan nehéz, hogy belefájdul a fejed már abba is, hogy arra gondolsz, hogy gondolkodsz róluk.

Daniel Dennett


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

Az emberi hülyeség határtalan.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

Ki a hideget nem szereti,hóember nem lehet.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

Minden ami ismeretlen,nagyszerűnek tetszik.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

A beszéd a gondolatok eltitkolására való.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

Az egyetlen baj az,ha az ember élete unalomban telik.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

Semmiben nem vagyunk tökéletesek.még a rosszban sem.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

Előbb utóbb mindenkivel megtörténik,ha van rá elég idő.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

Szép dolog az,ami nagy és elég messze van innen.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

Az ördög néha,hidd el,nagyon tisztességesen jár el.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

Ne kérdezz többet,mint ami a hasznodra válik.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

A diéta első számú törvénye:ha valami izlik,biztos ,hogy ártalmas.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

A boldogság titka:jó egészség,rossz memória.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

Óvakodj a fiatal orvostól,és az öreg borbélytól.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

Az élet egy nemi úton terjedő betegség.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

Olyan öreg vagyok,hogy már megszüntették a vércsoportomat.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

Nem félek a repüléstől.A lezuhanástól félek.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

A jövő mindig attól függ,mit teszünk meg a jelenben.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

Ha megtudod álmodni,megtudod csinálni.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

Az,aki soha nem hibázott,soha nem is próbált semmi újat.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

"Mégis legérdekesebb regény az élet"


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

Hazugság azt vallani amit nem hiszek.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

A boldogság ÁLOM,a fájdalom VALÓSÁG.


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 1)

Helló.már meg volt a 20 hozzászólás,de akkor sem tudom megnézni a könyveket,azt irja ki nincs jogosultságom megnézni a fórumot.légyszi segitsetek.


----------



## bdh (2014 Július 2)




----------



## Schneider Boglárka (2014 Július 3)

gratia77 írta:


> Helló.már meg volt a 20 hozzászólás,de akkor sem tudom megnézni a könyveket,azt irja ki nincs jogosultságom megnézni a fórumot.légyszi segitsetek.


Nem lehet, hogy meg kell várni a 48 órát?


----------



## gratia77 (2014 Július 3)

Lehet.Akkor majd holnap kiderül.


----------



## Power78 (2014 Július 6)

Hétfőn úgy érzem magam mint Robinson Crusoe a szigetén... Csak (a) Pénteket várom.....


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

A barátságnak az a lényege, hogy mindig ugyanolyan legyél a barátoddal... Az én barátom úgy fogadjon egy év múltán, egy év távollét után is, ahogy régen. A baráttal mindig ugyanúgy veszed föl a fonalat. A barát, akármi történt közben, az a barátod marad.
Bereményi Géza


----------



## egabrielle (2014 Július 7)

Lehet, egy barátod elmegy - oly messzire, hogy tán soha nem látod viszont. És mégis, benned jelen lesz, örökké.
Pam Brown


----------



## valcsi 56 (2014 Július 9)

hópihe


----------



## valcsi 56 (2014 Július 9)

*barátság*


----------



## Bakner (2014 Július 12)

Sziasztok!Gyűjtöm a 20 hozzászólást immár másodjára...


----------



## Zenthaion (2014 Július 14)

Remek hely arra, hogy egy jó közösség tagja lehessen az ember !


----------



## Zenthaion (2014 Július 14)

Remek hely ahhoz, hogy egyjó közösség tagja legyen az ember !


----------



## biovirag (2014 Július 14)

Nem tudom, eddig miért tettem úgy, mintha nem számítanál. Biztosan csak nem akartam ezt érezni. Úgy fáj. De szeretlek. Iszonyatosan szerelmes vagyok beléd és nem érdekel, ha szerinted már túl késő
Idézet a Csak a szex-re kellesz c. filmből


----------



## biovirag (2014 Július 14)

Ez nagyon aranyos, sok igazság van benne.


Krimpolino írta:


> Akkor megy férjhez az ember, amikor másvalakit jobban szeret önmagánál. Szerintem ez nem lehet túl könnyü. - mondta egy hétéves


----------



## biovirag (2014 Július 14)

Ez tényleg egy remek hely.


----------



## roberto83 (2014 Július 14)

sziasztok! én is jelentkeznék a jelenléti ívre feliratkozásra


----------



## Zenthaion (2014 Július 15)

Újra és újra bejelentkezem !


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

Sziasztok!  Hozzászólást gyűjtök


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

Miért van az, hogy csak a negatív dolgokat hisszük el abból, amit mások mondanak rólunk, még ha számtalan bizonyítékunk is van az ellenkezőjére? Egy szomszéd. Egy fintor. Egy volt szerető. Mindent felülírhat, amit hajdan igaznak hittünk. Különös, de az élet és a szerelem dolgaiban a legrosszabb kritikának hiszünk!

 Szex és New York


----------



## hveronika0903 (2014 Július 21)

Bármi történjen is veled, ha megoszthatod másokkal, attól jobbá válik!


----------



## Pöttyös Panna (2014 Július 24)

Sziasztok! Jó hely ez a hozzászólás gyűjtésre!


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 29)

kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 29)

szeretek olvasni


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 29)

még sok


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 29)

még mindig sok


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 29)

de fogy


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 29)

olvasnék már


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 29)

türelmes vagyok


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 29)

és kitartó


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 29)

igen


----------



## takiapi (2014 Július 30)

Ez is számít?


----------



## takiapi (2014 Július 30)

8 éves ismeretség kevés?


----------



## takiapi (2014 Július 30)

Bizony, kevés!


----------



## takiapi (2014 Július 30)

Miért baj, ha valaki szereti a könyveket és a filmeket?


----------



## takiapi (2014 Július 30)

A zene a legjobb kikapcsolódás!


----------



## takiapi (2014 Július 30)

Egyébként nekem nagyon tetszik a "Beépített főnök" című kanadai filmsorozat! Azt hiszem nagyon sok főnöknek kellene megnézni a sorozatot!


----------



## takiapi (2014 Július 30)

Kedvencem a Youtube-n a "Just For Laughs Gags" ami szintén kanadai. Nagyon vicces és nem sértő.


----------



## takiapi (2014 Július 30)

Elromlott az USB kapcsolatom a számítógépemen és így nem tudom használni a szkenneremet!


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 30)

1


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 30)

2


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 30)

3


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 30)

4


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 30)

5


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 30)

6


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 30)

7


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 30)

8


----------



## Madrid75 (2014 Július 30)

9


----------



## Aelina (2014 Augusztus 2)

7


----------



## Aelina (2014 Augusztus 2)

16


----------



## Aelina (2014 Augusztus 2)

17


----------



## Aelina (2014 Augusztus 2)

When people see good they expect good. And I don't wanna live up to anyone's expectations.


----------



## Aelina (2014 Augusztus 2)

már csak 2


----------



## Aelina (2014 Augusztus 2)

ésssss megvan a 20


----------



## Aelina (2014 Augusztus 2)

+1 csak hogy biztos legyen


----------



## blot (2014 Augusztus 9)

Üdv mindenkinek
nyaralás


----------



## blot (2014 Augusztus 9)

+1 ?


----------



## Kfagi (2014 Augusztus 13)

szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Berni18 (2014 Augusztus 13)

Este jön a front! hurrá....-_-


----------



## Berni18 (2014 Augusztus 13)

Szupercella nyugaton!


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

Csilla: Apu, mennyire erős vagy? 
Apu: Nagyon.
Csilla: Mennyire? Száz méter?


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

– Csilla, gyere ide, nem igaz, hogy egyfolytában nyüzsögnöd kell! Tudsz te szépen viselkedni??
– Igen, tudok, Anyu.
– Jó, akkor próbáld meg.
/Csilla megül veszteg anyja öliben négy másodpercig, ezalatt csak 2-3 apró, halk nyögés hallatszik/
– (Mm...) (öö...) (jaj...)
/végül feladja/
– Nem megy, Anyu.


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

Az élet egyszerű – fekete és fehér

- Csilla az nem jó, ha te mindig rögtön odaszaladsz, és kinyitod az ajtót, amikor csöngetnek. És ha rablók jönnek, nem pedig aranyos bácsi?
- Hát ha rablók csöngetnek, akkor nem nyitom ki az ajtót. Csak ha nem rabló csönget.
- És azt honnan tudod a csöngetésből, hogy rabló-e?
- Hááát... kinézek azon a ki lukon, és megnézem, és ha rabló, akkor nem nyitom ki az ajtót.
- És honnan ismered meg a rablót?
- Hogy fekete a bőre. 
- Minden rablónak fekete a bőre?
- Igen. Mert nem mosakodnak meg.
- És olyan rablók nincsenek, akik megmosakodnak?
- Nincsenek.


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

Kisfiam egy korábbi élményt idéz fel, csak nem jut eszébe az idősotthon kifejezés:
– Anyu, emlékszel, amikor voltunk múltkor ott, abban a... abban a házban, ahol... a halottak otthonában...


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

–– Miss Marple Jr. ––

Reggelizőasztal.
Anyu csodálkozva: – Miért nem jön a Balázs?
Zsombi egykedvűen: – Bizos nem éhes.
Csilla indulatosan: – Nem, megölted!


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

Lépegetünk befelé a Balcsiba, kézenfogva:
Apu: Csilla, neked még leér a lábad?
Csilla: Igen. Neked már nem?...


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

7


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

Telefon blüttyen, Csilla kérdezi, lemerült-e. Mondom nem, csak SMS jött. Válaszolok Anyunak, írogatom az SMS-t, Csilla vár türelmesen. 25 mp múlva:
– Apu, azt mondta neked a telefon, hogy még nyomogassál?


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

Apu: Aú, Zsombi, becsípted a bőröm!
Zs.: Nem baj, te olyan katonabajos fiú vagy.


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

Gül Baba törbéje, Zsombi olvas:
– „Műt..mű..-e-mlék.” Szóval ez nem az igazi?...


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

"Szemrebbenés nélkül"

Anyu: Csilla, mostál már fogat?
Csilla: Igen, Apuval.
.../ később /...
Apu: Csilla, volt már fogmosás?
Csilla: Igen.
Apu: Mikor?
Csilla: Anyuval.


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

12


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

13


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

14


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

15


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

16


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

nyomtattam Csillának 3 katicát (színezni).
Cs: Négy katica!
Apu: Nem, ez három. Egy, kettő, három. Három katica.
Cs: Három katica! Egy, kettő, négy...


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

Zsombi: - Apu, ezeket az elemeket az Anyu idegbajosan küldi neked.
Apu: - Igen?? 
Balázs jön: - Zsombi, nem! Ideiglenesen!
Zsombi: - Jaj, igen, mindig összekeverem. Ideiglenesen küldi, mert a fényképezőgépből van, vissza kell majd adni neki.


----------



## bmk (2014 Augusztus 31)

20


----------



## manoka123 (2014 Szeptember 2)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Nomcsi1 (2014 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok!


----------



## barbara_marion (2014 Szeptember 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zn55 (2014 Szeptember 4)

Sziasztok!


----------



## pearll (2014 Szeptember 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## kovijkovij (2014 Szeptember 19)

Irodalom órán:
- Pistike, neked ki a kedvenc íród?
- A papám. Ő szokta írni az igazolásokat, amikor nem jövök iskolába.


----------



## kovijkovij (2014 Szeptember 19)

- Kedves Kovács úr, ne vegye zokon, ha figyelmeztetem, de maga tegnap elfelejtette behúzni a függönyt, amikor szeretkezett a feleségével. Az egész ház magán röhögött.
- Az lehetetlen, szomszéd. Ugyanis tegnap vidéken voltam.


----------



## kovijkovij (2014 Szeptember 19)

- Asszonyom, mondták már magának, hogy Ön a világ legszebb nője?
- Még nem.
- Gondoltam...


----------



## kovijkovij (2014 Szeptember 19)

A börtönben egy rab megkérdi a másiktól:
- Téged mi juttatott ide?
- A konkurencia. Ugyanolyan bankjegyeket nyomtattam, mint az állam.


----------



## kovijkovij (2014 Szeptember 19)

Pistikét történelemórán felszólítja a tanár.
- Pistike, mondd meg, mi volt Olaszország államformája a második világháború alatt!
Pistike nézegeti a térképet, majd bizonytalanul megszólal:
- Háááát... csizma?


----------



## milka80 (2014 Szeptember 20)

Hahó


----------



## Cyrene (2014 Szeptember 22)

Hello mindnekinek


----------



## Cyrene (2014 Szeptember 22)

Sziasztok


----------



## eperjesil (2014 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok


----------



## eperjesil (2014 Szeptember 25)

“Nem az a kedves, aki szép, hanem az a szép, aki kedves.”
(*Tolsztoj*)


----------



## eperjesil (2014 Szeptember 25)

“A kedves szavak nem kerülnek sokba… Mégis sokat érnek.”
(*Blaise Pascal*)


----------



## boszi1982 (2014 Szeptember 27)

" Ne félj, mert te veled vagyok és megáldalak téged!" Mózes 26,24 ..engem ez erősít napjaimban


----------



## bayard80 (2014 Október 16)

Ezekeiel 4.8.2


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 25)

Itt voltam.


----------



## xyvagyok (2014 Október 26)

sziasztok


----------



## xyvagyok (2014 Október 26)

szeretném ha minél előbb lenne 20 hozzászólásom...


----------



## KSzK55 (2014 Október 27)

Miért nem tudok belépni a régi nevemmel és jelszavammal?


----------



## KSzK55 (2014 Október 27)

Régóta tag vagyok és most bármit csinálok, hiába kértem új jelszót semmi nem történt


----------



## KSzK55 (2014 Október 27)

Újra regisztrálnom kellett.


----------



## KSzK55 (2014 Október 27)

A megadott emailre sem jött új jelszó!


----------



## KSzK55 (2014 Október 27)

Most újra szerezhetem meg a 20 hozzászólást


----------



## KSzK55 (2014 Október 27)

Most itt vagyok.


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 Október 29)

Ezen már én túl vagyok.Nagyon régóta vagyok tag,most kezdtem újra!


----------



## Krisz1982 (2014 November 1)

Újra itt


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

A szeretet épít, a félelem csak idomít


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

Mert a szívét csak olyan ember adja másnak,ki másokért is tud élni,nem csak önmagáért .


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

A megbocsájtás az az illat, melyet az ibolya hint arra a cipősarokra,amely eltapossa őt.


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

SOKSZOR EGY PERC DÖNTI EL ÉLETÜNK SORSÁT,EGYETLEN SZÓN MÚLIK BÁNAT VAGY BOLDOGSÁG


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

Az élet szép, kérdezz csak meg egy boldog embert!


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

Célozd meg a Holdat, ha elhibázod is, a csillagok közt landolsz.


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

Az önző csak magára gondol...az irigy másokra is.


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

Bosszankodni annyi, mint mások hülyesége miatt magunkon bosszútállni.


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

Akinek humora van az mindent tud, akinek humora nincs az mindenre képes.


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

Ember légy mindig, minden körülményben


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

Vannak, akik mindig morognak, mert a rózsáknak töviseik vannak. Én hálás vagyok, hogy a töviseknek vannak rózsabimbói.


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

Jól, csak a szívével lát az ember, De ami igazán lényeges, az a szemnek láthatatlan!


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

A zenében megvan minden amit keresel.


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

Az élet szép, csak tudni kell irányítani.


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

Minél több embert ismerek meg, annál többre becsülöm a kutyámat.


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

*Ne feledd, hogy van, amikor a csend a legjobb válasz!*


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

A világnak valaki vagy, de valakinek te vagy a világ...


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

Sok angyal létezik, de egy is elég ahhoz, hogy megváltozzon az életünk.


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

Ne sírj, mert vége lett! Mosolyogj, mert megtörtént.


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

Harcolj mindig. harcolni nemes. De ne állj ellen, ha nem érdemes.


----------



## Boros345 (2014 November 2)

A legjobb dolgok váratlanul történnek.


----------



## amylynnlee (2014 November 4)

12


----------



## amylynnlee (2014 November 4)

15


----------



## amylynnlee (2014 November 4)

16


----------



## amylynnlee (2014 November 4)

17


----------



## amylynnlee (2014 November 4)

18


----------



## amylynnlee (2014 November 4)

19


----------



## amylynnlee (2014 November 4)

20


----------



## okidli44 (2014 November 4)

2


----------



## okidli44 (2014 November 4)

lehet, hogy így kell? 3


----------



## Polgárdi 46 (2014 November 10)

Ismét itt vagyok.


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

Tartsd közel a barátaidat, még közelebb az ellenségeidet.
Mario Gianluigi Puzo


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

Az igaz barát nem kételkedik, hanem remél.

Emma c. film


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

A barátod az, aki mindent tud rólad, és mégis szeret.
Elbert Hubbard


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

Szerelem: megöl és megment egyszerre.
Lauren Oliver


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

Csalódni csak az tud, aki valaha hitt.
Kosztolányi Dezső


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

Mindig a látszat mögött van a lényeg.
Aladdin c. film


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

Szerelem: megöl és megment egyszerre.
Lauren Oliver


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

Ne csak vágyódj, tanulj meg örülni is!
Gerevich András


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

Megérteni annyi, mint megbocsátani.
Ernest Hemingway


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

A százszor semmi is csak semmi marad.
Halász Margit


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

Bírálni könnyű, alkotni nehéz.
André Cardinal Destouches


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

Akkor élsz, ha másokért élsz.
Széchenyi István


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

Minden kijárat egyben bejárat valahova.
Tom Stoppard


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

A könyv hideg, de biztos barát.
Victor Hugo


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

A szépség nem minden, de jó nézni.
Monk c. film


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

Nem féli a halált, ki élni nem szeret.
Jean Racine


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

Át nem gondolt életet nem érdemes élni.
Szókratész


----------



## edcsi82 (2014 November 11)

Miért kövessük azt, ami elmúlt?
Mihail Bulgakov


----------



## NoraT (2014 November 11)

Hol van a teám?


----------



## kekvyrag100 (2014 November 15)

virág


----------



## claires (2014 November 16)

A szerelem sohasem változik. Csak az élet.


----------



## Hosszu Eszter (2014 November 16)

hfgg


----------



## Hosszu Eszter (2014 November 16)

ztuu


----------



## Hosszu Eszter (2014 November 16)

Bocsi


----------



## Hosszu Eszter (2014 November 16)

Valaki eltudná nekem küldeni a 8-os biológia (natúra kiadós) dolgozatokat? Előre is köszi!


----------



## Rozina03 (2014 November 16)

azt kell csinálni, hogy irok?


----------



## Rozina03 (2014 November 16)

csak 20 szor irok valamit?


----------



## Rozina03 (2014 November 16)

omolyan?


----------



## Rozina03 (2014 November 16)

Enikő78 írta:


> kíváncsi vagyok a fórumokra


ehhez is hozzászólhatomk?


----------



## andika1981 (2014 November 19)

Letölthető logopédiai anyagokat keresek!Tud vki segíteni,hogy hol találok?
Köszi


----------



## Karlné (2014 November 27)

miért?


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

konyvek orokke elnek


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

dAz allatok szeretete onzetlen


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

A vilag tul kicsi lett


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

Talan most mar tudom mit tegyek


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

Ez az ut az aldott 20 hoz?


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

Kicsit soknak tunik, de idom van


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

szeretem a rajzfilmeket


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

A gyerek mindenkiben melyen el


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

Imadom a macskamat!


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

puha, meleg es dorombol


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

Na mar a felen tul vagyok hurra!


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

gyaszba boruptam amikor a konyvek eltuntek, de masok is igy jartak


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

eTalan most sikerul?


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

kezdjek el szamolni?


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

Sose vol az erossegem


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

Szoval meg hat kell


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

Nem felek a farkastol, ha szeliditett


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

3Na vegre ide lehet irni


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

Remelem mar meg irtam a husz ertelmes mondatot!


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 13)

nehezen szedem ossze a dolgokat, de megeri ha olvashatok ujra


----------



## aladzsics (2014 December 15)

Lassan,lassan összejön))))


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 15)

Kerdes mi az hogy lassan lassan osszejon?? 22 szoveget irtem le


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 15)

hova kelj meg irnom??


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 15)

Kezdek panikolni!


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 15)

Irhatok tobvet is cask allando tag lehessek


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 15)

Bar ahogy latom a feliraton allando tag vagyok


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 15)

Remelem karacsonyi ajandekkent megtalalhatom a konyveket


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 15)

Mar regota ahitozok ra


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 15)

Imadok szorfozni a konyvek kozott


----------



## vargane keltai agnes (2014 December 15)

De a hirek is erdekesek


----------



## panori (2014 December 20)

üdv mindnekinek


----------



## lakikittvalaki (2014 December 20)

üdv, remélem nem fogom megbánni a regisztrációt ide.


----------



## BoBarna (2014 December 28)

Mindenkinek kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket, és boldog új évet!!!


----------



## Pamuzinda (2014 December 28)

Sziasztok , uj vagyok. Mindenkinek boldog ujevet kivanok,


----------



## Pamuzinda (2014 December 28)

Veletlenul tevedtem ide de most nagyon orulok. Sok erdekes dolgot talaltam.


----------



## ancsitello (2014 December 31)

Sziasztok áldott szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Pamuzinda (2014 December 31)

Koszonjuk.. es persze Boldog Ujevet mindenkinek. Kicsit meg korai de ejszakas leszek, nem lesz alkalmam ejfelkor uzenni. Meg ha jol latom a tagok szorodasat a vilagban akkor a ma ejjel 12 ora csak hozzavetoleges idopont lehet.


----------



## cs.linzi (2015 Január 2)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


Akkor én is beköszönök!

Boldog új évet kívánok Mindenkinek!


----------



## mina2020 (2015 Január 5)

Hali! Boldog Új Évet!


----------



## mina2020 (2015 Január 5)

Én régebben regisztráltam...


----------



## mina2020 (2015 Január 5)

Már négy éve....


----------



## mina2020 (2015 Január 5)

Csak feledésbe merült, amit szánok-bánok


----------



## mina2020 (2015 Január 5)

De majd most


----------



## Boró (2015 Január 7)

BUÉK!


----------



## Boró (2015 Január 7)

Letelt a 7 év a regisztrációm óta.


----------



## Boró (2015 Január 7)

Ideje aktív taggá válnom....


----------



## Boró (2015 Január 7)

hehehe


----------



## sariszilvi79 (2015 Január 10)

Sok hiányzik még???


----------



## hener (2015 Január 18)

hm, és mi volt hátul a megoldás?


----------



## Gufo (2015 Január 18)

"Volt egyszer egy kőfaragó, aki mindig elégedetlen volt magával és az életével.

Egy szép napon, amint mendegélt, elhaladt egy gazdag kereskedő háza előtt. Belesett a nyitott kapun, és látta, hogy odabent csak úgy nyüzsögnek az előkelőbbnél előkelőbb látogatók. "Milyen hatalmas is lehet egy kereskedő"- gondolta a kőfaragó.

Elfogta az irigység és azt kívánta, bárcsak ő is ilyen gazdag lehetne. Akkor bezzeg nem kellene szegény kőfaragó módján tengetnie az életét.

Legnagyobb ámulatára egyszerre gazdag kereskedővé változott. Nagyobb pompa és hatalom vette körül, mint amit valaha álmodni mert volna. Irigyelte és gyűlölte is mindenki, aki nála szegényebb volt. Egyszerre csak pompás gyaloghintót vittek el a háza előtt, a gyaloghintóban magas rangú hivatalnok terpeszkedett, körülötte szolgák hada és gongot ütő katonák. A leggazdagabb ember is mély meghajlással hódolt a menet előtt. "Milyen hatalmas az a hivatalnok" - gondolta. - "Bárcsak magas rangú hivatalnok lehetnék!"

Ezután magas rangú hivatalnokká változott. Mindenhová dúsan hímzett gyaloghintón cipelték, és a nép reszketett tőle és gyűlölte és földig hajolt előtte, amerre csak járt. A nyári nap forrón tűzött, és a hivatalnok iszonyúan kényelmetlennek érezte a fülledt gyaloghintót. Kinézett. A nap fenségesen ragyogott az égen és tudomást sem vett a hivatalnok létezéséről.

"Milyen hatalmas a nap!" - gondolta. - "Bárcsak nap lehetnék!"

Ezután nappá változott, mindenkire pokoli erővel tűzött, kiégette a mezőket és a földművesek átkot szórtak rá. Ám egyszer csak nagy fekete felhő kerekedett, és odafurakodott a nap és a föld közé, így a nap sokat veszített erejéből.

"Milyen hatalmas az a viharfelhő!" - gondolta. - "Bárcsak viharfelhő lehetnék!"

Ezután felhővé változott, elárasztotta a mezőket és a falvakat, mindenki kétségbeesésére. Hamarosan azonban úgy érezte, hogy valami nagy erővel tolja. A szél volt az.

"Milyen hatalmas a szél!" - gondolta. - "Bárcsak szél lehetnék!"

Ezután széllé változott, lefújta a cserepeket a háztetőkről, kicsavarta tövestől a fákat, és mindenki gyűlölte és félt tőle, amerre csak elsüvített. Hanem egyszerre csak nekirohant valaminek, amit bárhogyan is igyekezett elfújni, csak állt rendületlenül. Hatalmas szikla volt az.

"Milyen hatalmas ez a szikla!" - gondolta. - "Bárcsak kőszikla lehetnék!"

Ezután kősziklává változott, hatalmasabb volt mindenkinél a világon. Ahogy ott állt, egyszer csak kopácsolást hall, egy kalapács hangját, és érezte, hogy farigcsálják az oldalát.

"Ki lehet hatalmasabb nálam, a sziklánál?" - kérdi.

Letekintett, és mélyen maga alatt megpillantott egy kőfaragót."

kínai mese


----------



## bobarna02 (2015 Január 19)

Boldog újévet mindenkinek!


----------



## bobarna02 (2015 Január 19)

blablabla


----------



## bobarna02 (2015 Január 19)

Lehet itt valakivel beszélgetni?


----------



## Gufo (2015 Január 20)

persze! miről szeretnél beszélni?


----------



## bobarna02 (2015 Január 20)

Az életről. Hogy miért élünk, s halunk meg. A nap keleten miért nyugaton nyugszik, s keleten kel.


----------



## bobarna02 (2015 Január 20)

Meg kell jegyeznem, eszperente nyelvezeten elegyedve fergeteges csevej lehetne.


----------



## janekdroid (2015 Január 21)

Sziasztok! Beköszöntem 
Ha már itt járok, elmesélem, hogy réges-régi regisztrációm jelszavát elfeledtem és képtelen voltam a fiókomat feléleszteni. Viszont canadahun nélkül nem bírtam tovább, így főnixmadárként újraéledve most gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.
Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## janekdroid (2015 Január 21)

bobarna02 írta:


> Az életről. Hogy miért élünk, s halunk meg. A nap keleten miért nyugaton nyugszik, s keleten kel.


Az ember életének hosszát nagyon érdekes szemszögből mutatta be Asimov, amikor a földiek és a kezdeti kolonizációs időszakban kirajzott 'űrászok' konfliktusa került elő. A földlakók nem sokban különböztek a mai emberektől, míg a kolóniákon élők hosszú életet teremtettek maguknak. Ezáltal a technológiájuk ugyan méginkább továbbfejlődött (hosszabb tanulási/alkotó fázis), viszont az alkalmazkodóképességük lecsökkent és hosszú távon versenyhátrányba kerültek a kérészéletűekkel szemben. 
És hát lássuk be, a szokásainkat, hiedelmeinket nem nagyon szoktuk mérlegre tenni, viszont megteszik ezt helyettünk a gyermekeink serdülőkorban és azután, és amit nem találnak jónak, könyörtelenül elutasítják bármennyire is a szívünkhöz nőtt.
Szóval a miért halunk meg kérdésre egy válasz, hogy átadjuk a helyünket. Azért is érdemes a gyerekeink okítására figyelmet fordítanunk, hogy nyugodtan adhassuk át a stafétát.


----------



## kico (2015 Január 27)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Baló Erzsébet (2015 Január 28)

Ma regisztráltam, gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat, remélem nem sokára gyönyörködhetem a mintákban is. Szép napot mindenkinek.


----------



## Baló Erzsébet (2015 Január 29)

Jó reggelt mindenkinek.


----------



## Baló Erzsébet (2015 Január 30)

Remélem ma is jutott mindenkinek egy kis öröm!


----------



## zizabell (2015 Január 31)

A mosoly a legrövidebb út két ember között


----------



## hkKHhkKH (2015 Január 31)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


nyak


----------



## Labonita (2015 Január 31)

Üdvözlök mindenkit! Nagy örömömre szolgál, hogy itt lehetek, várom a tagosításomat!


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

Most regisztráltam, még ismerkedem a fórummal.


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

Szeretek olvasni, egyik kedvenc időtöltésem az olvasás.


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

Újabban az e-könyvek érdekelnek.


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

Örülök, hogy regisztrálhattam a fórumon.


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

Weöres Sándor:
Sehallselát Dömötör
buta volt, mint hat ökör


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

...
mert ez a Sehallselát
kerülte az iskolát.


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

...
Azt gondolta, hogy a pék
a pékhálót szövi rég,


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

...
és kemencét fűt a pók,
ottan sülnek a cipók.


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

...
Azt hitte, hogy szűcs az ács,
zabszalmát sző a takács,


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

...
sziklát aszal a szakács,
libát patkol a kovács.


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

...
Míg más olvasott meg írt,
ő csak ordítani bírt,


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

...
megette a könyvlapot,
s utána tintát ivott.


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

...
Csak azt mondom: Dömötör
buta volt, mint hat ökör,


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

...
mert ez a Sehallselát
kerülte az iskolát.


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

Szeretem a romantikus könyveket,


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

a történelmi regényeket,


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

a jó krimit,


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

Bernard Cornwell könyveit


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

John Grisham könyveket


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

Rejtő Jenő könyveket


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Február 1)

További jó fórumozást mindenkinek.


----------



## zizabell (2015 Február 1)

A hó nagy pelyhekben hull...


----------



## hkKHhkKH (2015 Február 3)

Szép jóreggelt!


----------



## A Képregényes (2015 Február 3)

Jó fórumozást kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## A Képregényes (2015 Február 3)

Látom ez egy igen termékeny téma


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

Nem te választod az életedet: ő választ téged. Nem értheted meg, miért jut neked több öröm vagy több szomorúság. Csak fogadd el és menj tovább. Az életünket nem választhatjuk meg, de azt mi döntjük el, hogy mit kezdünk a kapott örömökkel és bánatokkal.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

Csak lépj tovább inkább, mint hogy olyan dolgokba kapaszkodj, amiken nem tudsz változtatni.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

A továbblépés és a felejtés nem ugyanaz.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

Sokkal nagyobb erő az, ha valakit képes vagy azért szeretni, amilyen, és nem azért, mert azt várod, hogy majd ő is szeressen. Szeresd azért, mert boldoggá tesz, azért, mert örömödet leled benne, és nem azért, mert azt várod, hogy majd ő is ugyanígy érez irántad. Ha így történik, örülj, legyél boldog, hálás érte, de ha nem, akkor egyszerűen csak tanuld meg, hogy ezt is meg kell tapasztalnod.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

Amikor ezt az életnek hívott játékot játszod, emlékezz arra, hogy senki nem mondta, hogy igazságos lesz.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

Figyelj a jelenre! Figyelj magadra! Figyelj másokra! A nagy dolgok észrevétlenül lépnek az életedbe! Ne várd a csodát, ha nem úgy élsz, hogy minden pillanatodban a csoda lehetősége rejlik.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

Nehéz elengedni a dolgokat. Még akkor is, ha az, amit el kéne engedni, csupa tövis. Talán éppen azt a legnehezebb.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

Meg kell tanulnom bízni a sorsban. Abban, hogy akinek mellettem kell lenni, az mellettem is marad.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

A szerelemnek szüksége van távolságra, hogy levegőzni tudjon, mint ahogy a tűznek is szüksége van levegőre, hogy táplálhassa magát.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

A magam ura vagyok, és nem akarok függeni senkitől, semmilyen módon.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

Ha kicsik az igényeink, szabadabbak vagyunk, mintha minden igényünk ki van elégítve.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

A szabadság, ha felelősséggel társul, meghozza az eredményeket.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

Az emberi szabadság utolsó darabja az, hogy minden körülmények között mi választjuk meg a hozzáállásunkat.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

Akit megfosztanak minden szabálytól, személyiségként lesz egységes.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

A szabad akarat megengedi az alkotó embernek, hogy Isten természetében e természet törvényei között szabadon mozogjon.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

A szabadság és függetlenség elérésének vágya csak olyan emberben merül fel, aki még reményekből él.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

Csak úgy tudhatom meg, hogy szabad-e az ember, ha megtudom, hogy lehet-e ura valaki.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

Onnan tudod, hogy valaki szeret, hogy az ő társaságában szabadabbnak érzed magad, mint amikor egyedül vagy.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

Felszabadulni semmi, az igazán fárasztó feladat, hogy megtudjuk, mit kezdjünk a szabadsággal.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

Csak úgy lehet élni, ha bizonyos határokat átlépsz.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

A szabadság azt jelenti, hogy felelősséget vállalunk döntéseinkért, tetteinkért, saját életünkért.


----------



## Kutato69 (2015 Február 4)

A polgártárs szabadsága ott ér véget, ahol egy másik polgártárs szabadsága kezdődik.


----------



## zizabell (2015 Február 4)

Meg kell tanulnunk vágyakozni azután, ami a miénk. (Simone Weil)


----------



## Priscilla76 (2015 Február 7)

üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Tünde2424 (2015 Február 14)

Köszönöm, hogy hozzászólhatok.


----------



## Tünde2424 (2015 Február 14)

Nincs a világon jobb pszichológus az arcodat megnyaló kiskutyánál.


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Február 15)

Több téma is érdekel, agykontroll, kreatív dolgok, emberi tulajdonságok. 
Ezekről szívesen beszélgetek,ha valakinek van kedve.
Addig is válasz.


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Február 15)

Nincs jobb pszichológus saját magadnál, hiszen te tudod mikor mit érzel és mit akarsz.


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Február 15)

Talán várod hogy valaki megerősítsen abban amit gondolsz, hogy az a helyes?


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Február 15)

De a válasz legbelül van, fordulj befelé és figyelj előbb utóbb meg kell hallanod.


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Február 15)

Van hogy mindent meghallunk első alkalommal, de van úgy hogy sok sok idő szükséges.
Az is gyakran előfordul válasz érkezik viszont a cselekvés elmarad!?


----------



## m118 (2015 Február 19)

Jó napom van.


----------



## lv0244 (2015 Február 20)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Global10 (2015 Február 23)

Üdv Mindenkinek!!!


----------



## bad#angel (2015 Február 25)

Szebb, napos időt mindenkinek


----------



## Kíváncsi79 (2015 Február 28)

Jelen.


----------



## Kíváncsi79 (2015 Február 28)

Ideje lenne reggelizni valamit...


----------



## Kíváncsi79 (2015 Február 28)

Vagy inkább már nekilátni az ebédfőzésnek...


----------



## Bereczki Bea (2015 Február 28)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Bereczki Bea (2015 Február 28)

17


----------



## Gabeszka1955 (2015 Március 2)

nyakigláb


----------



## Kucmuc (2015 Március 4)

És horkol :-D


----------



## Andreaanna (2015 Március 7)

20


----------



## csutka es rozi (2015 Március 10)

Udvozletem mindenkinek


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

1


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

2


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

3


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

4


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

5


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

6


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

7.
"Igen, gondolj bele! Azzal kezded, hogy nézed. Ez az első benyomás. Felteszed

magadnak a kérdést. Tetszik nekem? Érdekel annyira, hogy többet akarjak megtudni?

Aztán közeledsz hozzá. Megérzed az illatát, és ha olyan, amit szeretsz, a tested

ösztönösen reagál, a vágytól dorombolsz, hogy továbbmenj. Hagyod, hadd csábítson,

vonzzon. Ezen a ponton közel állsz ahhoz, hogy megkóstold, de még nem állsz rá

készen. Talán még bírod egy ideig, késleltetheted a végső élvezetet, borotvaélen

táncolva, ameddig csak bírod. Végül, amikor már nem megy tovább, megkóstolod.

Átadod magad a bor áradó, selymes érzésének, az ízeinek, az illatának, majd újra

megízleled. Ráérzel a felhevülésre, arra a meleg, eufórikus érzésre, ami újra és újra

előkerül, még a legutolsó csepp után is. Aztán lassan tovaúszol a gyönyör felhőjén."

{Bella Andre - 2. Menekülés a szerelemtől (Sullivans2)}


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

8.


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

9.


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

10.


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

11.


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

12.


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

13.


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

14.


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

15.


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

16.


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

17.
"Meglehet, hogy nem iszok többet,
Hiába köszönget
Síma, udvarias arccal az alkohol.
Többé nem packázik énvelem!"


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

18.


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

19.
*József Attila: FÉLIDŐ: 0-0*
"Vörös dresszünkön elmaradt nyarak
Vérlódító, nagy forrósága izzik. Gyerekek,
Félidő: 0:0. A vizek
Okos erővel elöntenek mindent.
Érzitek-e, hogy árad az idő? S a vér,
Szép, ifjú vérünk lüktető lovak
Módjára harmatos mezőn nyerít. Ma nincs,
Ki áhitattal meg ne irigyelné
Baráti jobbunkat, melyet
Odanyújtunk a roskadó világnak.
Félidő: 0:0; karcsú tagjainkból
Hajbókoljatok ki cédrusok,
Kövek, tüzek és elektromos álmok!
Őrizzétek, mint kövér kisdedet
Jövő nagy országlásunkat, ahol
Szépek, tiszták és becsületesek
Maradhatnak jó, gyönge társaink.
Idegen autók taposnak el. Erős
Kovácsok markában a vas
Kipirul, mint a fiatal leány,
Ha futva ér virágai közé. Mi már
Meg sem tudnánk maradni, üldögélni,
A távcsöves, kényelmes páholyokban.
Egy pohár friss vizet s aztán tovább -
Kedvünkre győzünk:
Félidő: 0:0, gyerekek -
Hátunk mögött a Szél, a Nap s az Isten!"


----------



## Syssy922 (2015 Március 11)

20.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

2.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

3.
Mielőtt megszólalnál, gondold végig, hogy amit mondanál, szebb-e, mint a csend, amit meg akarsz törni.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

4.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

5.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

6.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

7.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

8.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

9.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

10.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

11.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

12.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

13.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

14.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

15.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

16.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

17.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

18.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

19.


----------



## Whiteskull (2015 Március 11)

20.


----------



## szaboimi (2015 Március 13)

Üdv!


----------



## szaboimi (2015 Március 13)

Itt vagyok én is!


----------



## annamari71 (2015 Március 21)

Halihó !


----------



## annamari71 (2015 Március 21)

Gyűjtögetek


----------



## toth4katalin (2015 Március 24)

Szép napot!


----------



## MagyarCan (2015 Március 25)

Ühüm. Jöhet a 20 hsz...


----------



## MagyarCan (2015 Március 25)

Újra, mert már regisztráltam ide, csak nem nézegettem az oldalt egy darabig. Sajnos a jelszó emlékeztető nem működik, az emailre meg nem válaszolnak az oldal üzemeltetői...


----------



## toth4katalin (2015 Március 27)

Igen, én is így jártam.


----------



## Spaniel78 (2015 Március 28)

sziasztok! Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek!


----------



## Spaniel78 (2015 Március 28)

Igyekszem majd Én is hasznos dolgokat adni Nektek...


----------



## kalman49 (2015 Március 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## Ezüstpityke (2015 Április 5)

Üdvözletem


----------



## ovicsősz (2015 Április 5)

shuffle26 írta:


> hozzászólás így?


hozzászólás?!


----------



## ovicsősz (2015 Április 5)

kalman49 írta:


> Sziasztok


nem rossz


----------



## ovicsősz (2015 Április 5)

ovicsősz írta:


> nem rossz


nagyon jó ez az oldal


----------



## ovicsősz (2015 Április 5)

kalman49 írta:


> Sziasztok


üdv Neked is!


----------



## ovicsősz (2015 Április 5)

A Képregényes írta:


> Jó fórumozást kívánok mindenkinek!


Én is!


----------



## jobbagyaniko (2015 Április 6)

Remélem sok hasznos dolgot fogok adni Én is


----------



## jobbagyaniko (2015 Április 6)

Rengeteg ötletet gyűjtöttem az évek folyamán, szeretném ezeket közkinccsé tenni. Remélem hasznos lesz mindenki számára.


----------



## jobbagyaniko (2015 Április 6)

Köszönöm, hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

nagyon jó filmek


----------



## Wimp (2015 Április 6)

Itt tulajdonképpen mi a téma?


----------



## Lavi Nia (2015 Április 10)

Meg van a 20 hozzászólás meg a 48óra és most?


----------



## timea001 (2015 Április 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## Léni09 (2015 Április 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## hTina (2015 Április 20)

" Bármi is a helyzet, mindig csak azzal foglalkozz, ami előtted áll. Azt a görcsöt bogozd ki, arra koncentrálj, a felé haladj, aztán majd jöhet a többi."
Oravecz Nóra


----------



## Ega (2015 Április 22)

Sziasztok !


----------



## Ega (2015 Április 22)

remélem


----------



## Ega (2015 Április 22)

minnél hamarabb


----------



## Ega (2015 Április 22)

sikerül összegyüjtenem


----------



## Ega (2015 Április 22)

a 20 hozzászolást


----------



## Ega (2015 Április 22)

és aktív tagjává válnom a csoportnak.


----------



## lilucika (2015 Május 4)

sziasztok


----------



## Zsoldos72 (2015 Május 9)

Sziasztok! Legyen szép napotok!


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

*"Ha valaki nem viszonozza a mosolyod, légy nagylelkű, és küldj annak még egyet! Hisz senkinek sincs akkora szüksége egy mosolyra, mint annak, aki nem tudja, hogyan kell mosolyogni másokra!"*


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

Sziasztok! Mindenkinek mosolygós szép napot!


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

Szeretni


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

és


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

szeretve


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

lenni


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

olyan


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

mintha


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

kétfelöl


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

sütne


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

ránk


----------



## Bogi-Bogar (2015 Május 13)

a nap.


----------



## villuszka (2015 Május 16)

Sziasztok!


----------



## villuszka (2015 Május 16)

Szép napot nektek is!


----------



## villuszka (2015 Május 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## villuszka (2015 Május 17)

Mindenkinek


----------



## villuszka (2015 Május 17)

derűs,


----------



## villuszka (2015 Május 17)

szép


----------



## villuszka (2015 Május 17)

napot


----------



## villuszka (2015 Május 17)

kívánok!


----------



## sebokmonika13 (2015 Május 24)

Pls


----------



## Romulusi (2015 Május 25)

Nocsak ilyen is van?


----------



## Romulusi (2015 Május 25)

Olyan mint a taggyűlés


----------



## Romulusi (2015 Május 25)

Ott vagy e a kötelező ünnepségen


----------



## Romulusi (2015 Május 25)

Már a templom kapujában is lesz jelenléti ív a diákoknak?


----------



## tt321 (2015 Május 27)

Kata963 írta:


> Rejtő Jenő könyveket


Jelenleti iv II.
hol tudok letölteni?


----------



## RubyDemon (2015 Május 28)

Bár tudnàm


----------



## Kata963 (2015 Május 28)

tt321 írta:


> Jelenleti iv II.
> hol tudok letölteni?


Magyar Elektronikus Könyvtár


----------



## tt321 (2015 Május 29)

köszi, de én erre a weboldalra gondolok
de már megtaláltam, kösz


----------



## Kys Kaaroj (2015 Május 31)

Ritkán jártam ide. 
Rosszul jártam. :-(


----------



## ujhelyi.g (2015 Június 1)

abraka-dabra


----------



## Renus19850327 (2015 Június 1)

Ditta 25 írta:


> galago*nya*


nyaktiló


----------



## Renus19850327 (2015 Június 3)

sziasztok!!!!


----------



## Tóth Nóra (2015 Június 8)

SZép napot Mindenkinek !!!!


----------



## l.barbara (2015 Június 12)

Sziasztok! Éljen a hőségriadó!


----------



## Nomcsi1 (2015 Június 18)

Helló


----------



## Jmerci (2015 Június 24)

Helló!


----------



## River33 (2015 Június 26)

Hát akkor gyűjtögessünk, gyűjtögessünk...


----------



## Lunemorte (2015 Július 1)

Hol lehet látni, hogy még hány hozzászólást kell írnom?


----------



## Lunemorte (2015 Július 1)

Nomcsi1 írta:


> Helló


Szia!


----------



## Lunemorte (2015 Július 1)

l.barbara írta:


> Sziasztok! Éljen a hőségriadó!


Szia! Inkább ne éljen...Jöhetne már egy kis hideg...


----------



## Zsiga62 (2015 Július 15)

Aha


----------



## Zsiga62 (2015 Július 15)

jöhetne


----------



## Zsiga62 (2015 Július 15)

már.


----------



## Zsiga62 (2015 Július 15)

32


----------



## Zsiga62 (2015 Július 15)

fok


----------



## Zsiga62 (2015 Július 15)

van.


----------



## Zsiga62 (2015 Július 16)

Nem


----------



## Zsiga62 (2015 Július 16)

jön


----------



## Zsiga62 (2015 Július 16)

és


----------



## Zsiga62 (2015 Július 16)

nem


----------



## Zsiga62 (2015 Július 16)

jön


----------



## Zsiga62 (2015 Július 16)

:-(


----------



## baja (2015 Augusztus 11)

8


----------



## baja (2015 Augusztus 11)

9


----------



## baja (2015 Augusztus 11)

10


----------



## baja (2015 Augusztus 11)

11


----------



## baja (2015 Augusztus 11)

12


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

3. Nagyon meleg van. (((((


----------



## Edina12 (2015 Augusztus 15)

4. Kreatív vagy baja! ))


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Sziasztok! Szeretném ha meglenne a húsz hozzászólásom, így én is csatlakozom hozzátok.


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

A hőségriadónak vége, szakad az eső.


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Nekünk semmi nem jó!


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Ha süt a nap az a baj!


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Ha esik az eső az a baj!


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Ha nincs pénzünk az a baj!


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Ha van pénzünk az is baj!


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Ha kövérek vagyunk az is baj!


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Ha soványak vagyunk az is baj!


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Ha valaki boldog mosolyog az is baj!


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Ha valaki sír az is baj!


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Ha valaki csendes szemlélődő az is baj!


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Ha valaki sokat beszél az is baj!


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Ha túl okos vagy az is baj!


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Ha buta vagy az is baj!


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Minden úgy jó ahogyan van!!


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Az élet túl rövid, így fogadjunk el mindenkit és mindent olyannak amilyen.


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Ez természetesen egy saját megállapítás.


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Mindenki úgy éli az életét ahogyan szeretné.


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Úgy gondolom megvan a húsz hozzászólásom!


----------



## örömmanó (2015 Augusztus 20)

Köszönöm hogy végigolvastátok, bocsi a sületlenségekért!


----------



## tia777 (2015 Augusztus 30)

Szép estét Mindenkinek!


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 5)

kukucs


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 5)

Mi történik, ha megvan a husz hozzászólásom?


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 5)

Nagy ur a muszáj  Itt épp zuhog az eső. Elmossa az éjszakai balhét. Szomoru város ez mostanság


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 5)

Továbbra is esik az eső.... ha ezt leirom ma huszszor, akkor is egynek számoit?


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Csak az itt tett bejegyzés számit, vagy a blogolás is?


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Nagyon szeretek olvasni. Irni is. Még nem nagyon értem ezt az oldalt


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Már két blogbejegyzésem van. Az is számit, vagy csak ide kell körmölnöm?


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Most én is irjak idézeteket?


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Totál nem tudom, hányadiknál tartok


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Miért pont a saját begyejzéseimet nem látom?


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Irjak mondjuk haikut?


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

egyszer egy az egy


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

opsz, a szorzótábla nem értelmezhető


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Na, a témát nem bonvcolgathatom, mert az sem értelmezhető )


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Én csak olvasni szerewtnék ((((


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Érdekes volna egy dialógus saját magammal :d


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

"Ha a világ egyszer semmibe vész, ha maréknyi hamuvá omlik a nap....Ismeritek Avetik Iszahakjant?


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Jó volna tudni, van e valakinek Sásdi könyve. Nagyon szeretem


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Raffai Sarolta, Sásdi Sándor, Szabó Magda, nagy kedvencejk


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Minden tag Kanadában él?Én nagyon szeretnék egyszer majd...


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Tényleg csak az számit a huszba, amit ide irok? Blog, egyéb helyen bejegyzés nem?


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Piszkosul megfáztam, nincs hangom napok óta


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Irjak verset? Irok, ha kell


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Énekelek is, ez most itt konkrét fenyegetés


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Tegnap is irtam, ma is. Most egybe kell a husz, bagy külön külön?


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Ha kitartó vagyok, csak kettő kell már. Most törpölök egyet


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Azt irtam már, hogy tetszik ez a csoport? Örülök, hogy itt lehetek. Nem mindig vagyok ám bohóc


----------



## Balázs Ferdinándné Judit (2015 Szeptember 7)

Aasszem, megvan a husz, akkor is, ha az előző napokat nem számolom. Most reménykedem...


----------



## Kásáné Kiss Mária (2015 Szeptember 12)

Jelen vagyok ☺


----------



## Dagiegi (2015 Szeptember 13)

Köszönöm a felvételt!


----------



## Dagiegi (2015 Szeptember 13)

Sziasztok,köszi a lehetőséget!


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

Két ember, aki képtelen volt sírni, most együtt zokog, és ha a világnak hirtelen vége lenne, elégedetten halnék meg.
*J. A. Redmerski: A soha határa*


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

Az emberek időnként csak azt az arcukat mutatják, amelyről azt akarják, hogy a másik lássa.
*Karen Rose: Érints meg*


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

Az irodalom varázslat, és engem minden erejével fogva tart.
*Carina Bartsch: Cseresznyepiros nyár*


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

_„Erényed a jóság. Fegyvered a csendes szépség.”_
*A. Meredith Walters: Find You in the Dark – Utánad a sötétbe*


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

Vajon az ember a másik egyes tulajdonságaiba szeret bele lépésről lépésre, vagy az egész lényébe egyszerre?
*Colleen Hoover: Losing Hope – Reményvesztett*


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

Csak egy hajszál választja el a függetlenséget és a makacsságot….
*Karen Rose: Halj meg értem*


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

A fejemet csóváltam; meghaltam, és a High School Musicalben ébredtem!
*Jamie McGuire: Gyönyörű sorscsapás*


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

Nincs semmi, ami biztosabban jelezhetné, ha egy kapcsolat komolyabb szintre lépett, mint amikor az egyik fél hagyja, hogy a másik teknőse az ő padlóján mászkáljon.
*J. Lynn: Wait for You – Várok rád*


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

A jövőm kijelölt ösvényen halad, melyről letérni életveszély.
*Lakatos Levente: Megrepedt álarc *


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

Ma végignéztem egy ember halálát.
*Tess Gerritsen: A tanítvány*


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

– De a matek jó mulatság. 
– A matek és a jó mulatság szavak együtt oximoront alkotnak.
*Kiera Cass: The Heir – A koronahercegnő*


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

Hány fa kell az erdőhöz?
*Arnaldur Indriðason: Hideg nyomon*


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

A múltat nem lehet elfelejteni. Csak túl lehet lépni rajta. Hátra lehet hagyni. Hogy az lehess, akinek eleve lenned kéne, nem pedig az, akinek a történtek miatt érzed magad.
*Jessica Sorensen: The Redemption of Callie & Kayden – Callie, Kayden és a megváltás*


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

A hírnevünk nem tükrözi, hogy kik vagyunk valójában. Csak azt, hogy mások mit mondanak rólunk.
*Nicole Williams: Crash – Zuhanás*


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

Van úgy, hogy egy látványt az ember egész életében képtelen kitörölni a tudatából.
*Margaux Fragoso: Csak ha te is akarod*
_Egy 7 éves lány és egy 51 éves férfi szerelmének története_


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

A szerelem gyönyörűséges rettegés.
*Kiera Cass: The Elite – Az Elit*


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

– Ha már ilyen forrófejű, elképzelhető-e az, hogy ön kiabált a hercegünkkel? 
Mélyről jövőt sóhajtottam. – Igen, én voltam az. És tudom, hogy anyám ebben a szempillantásban rohamot kapott.
*Kiera Cass: The Selection – A Párválasztó*


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

– Maxon, a hátadon van néhány olyan heg, ami azért került oda, hogy az enyém sima maradjon, és én minden egyes sebhelyedért csak szeretni tudlak.
*Kiera Cass: The One – Az Igazi*


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

A tetoválások közlik azt,ami kikívánkozik belőlünk. Vagy elrejtenek olyasmit, amihez másoknak semmi közük.
*Tammara Webber: Breakable – Törékeny*


----------



## Árki Alexandra (2015 Szeptember 14)

Ha már mindenképp 20 hozzászólás kell, akkor úgy gondoltam legyen valami értelmes 
És ha jól számolom, és remélem így van, akkor ez a 20. hozzászólásom.


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

sziasztok


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

222222


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

333333333


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

44444444


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

5555555


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

6666666


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

7777777


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

888888898


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

9999999999999


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

100000000000


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

11111111


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

1222222


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

133333333


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

14444444


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

1555555


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

16666666


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

17777777


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

18888888


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

19999999


----------



## kanadakrisz (2015 Szeptember 20)

20000000


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

sziasztok 1


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

2


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

nagyon szép idő van 3


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

szép napot! 4


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

ötödik


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

hatodik


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

hetedik


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

nyolcadik


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

kilencedik


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

már 10


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

tizenegy


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

12


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

tizenhárom


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

14


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

tizenöt


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

16


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

tizenét


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

18


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## lapozik2 (2015 Szeptember 21)

húsz - köszönöm


----------



## FeketeSanya (2015 Szeptember 26)

Szép napot mindenkinek, gyűjtögetés indul


----------



## Hargitai Edit (2015 Október 4)

Próbálok gyűjtögetni, de nem látom hogy haladok. A pont vagy a hozzászólásnál kell elérnem a 20-at. Kicsit nehezen értem meg a lényeget!


----------



## kakalin (2015 Október 4)

Ez...


----------



## kakalin (2015 Október 4)

nagyon...


----------



## kakalin (2015 Október 4)

jó...


----------



## kakalin (2015 Október 4)

oldal.


----------



## kakalin (2015 Október 4)

Köszönöm.


----------



## hkata59 (2015 Október 6)

Köszönöm.


----------



## FeketeSanya (2015 Október 9)

Újra itt


----------



## afterbitlol (2015 Október 12)

Sziasztok!
Remélem egyszer elfogy a 20 hsz


----------



## Gomi1999 (2015 Október 13)

18


----------



## Gomi1999 (2015 Október 13)

19


----------



## Gomi1999 (2015 Október 13)

20


----------



## Gomi1999 (2015 Október 13)

21


----------



## elvira91 (2015 Október 16)

sziasztok!


----------



## elvira91 (2015 Október 16)

köszönöm, hogy újra itt lehetek.


----------



## elvira91 (2015 Október 16)

Pár évvel ezelőtt már aktív tag voltam, de újra kellett telepíteni a gépem, s a mentett jelszavaim eltűntek, többek között az itteni jelszavam is.


----------



## elvira91 (2015 Október 16)

Így újra regisztrálni kényszerültem, mert amivel regisztráltam e-mail címemet a honlap üzemeltető törölte. DE nem csak az én címem, hanem sz összes általa kezelt fiókot. Ez elég rosszul érintett.


----------



## elvira91 (2015 Október 16)

Az adminoknak hiába írtam e-mailt, nem kaptam választ, hogy ebben az esetben mit tudok tenni. De újra itt vagyok, amelytől ismét kisütött a nap a szívemben.


----------



## elvira91 (2015 Október 16)

A regisztrálástól számítva 2 napnak el kell telnie, és még 20 értelmes hozzászólásnak is kell lenni.


----------



## taylormlap (2015 Október 25)

20


----------



## joshsword (2015 Október 26)

2. hozzászólás  lassan össze jön ez is


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

Üdv!


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

Most...


----------



## lorien23 (2015 November 4)

..kicsit idegesítő tervem volt, h itt nyomom el a maradék 18 kommentet, de leletem egy sima abc-s topikot, na majd ott!


----------



## Ambrus Lívia (2015 November 4)

óó jee


----------



## Ambrus Lívia (2015 November 4)

mindjárt nekilátok olvasni egy könyvet


----------



## Ambrus Lívia (2015 November 4)

Csak még hiányzik 2 hozzászólásom


----------



## Ambrus Lívia (2015 November 4)

Pedig már kijátszottam magam a szavakkal és már nem fog az agyam


----------



## okosgedeon (2015 November 6)

tetszik a szájt


----------



## tmanyasz (2015 November 15)

Helló


----------



## tmanyasz (2015 November 15)




----------



## tmanyasz (2015 November 15)




----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 15)

ÜDV1


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 15)

ÜDV2


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 15)

ÜDV3


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 15)

ÜDV4


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 15)

ÜDV5


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 15)

ÜDV6


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 16)

ÜDV7


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 16)

ÜDV8


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 16)

Üdv9


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 16)

üdv10


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 16)

üdv11


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 16)

üdv12


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 16)

üdv13


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 16)

üdv14


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 16)

üdv15


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 16)

üdv16


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 16)

üdv17


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 16)

üdv18


----------



## trialboj (2015 November 16)

Te szegény, senki nem akar visszaköszönni? ) 
Szervus19


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 16)

üdv19


----------



## Pankalány (2015 November 16)

üdv20


----------



## trialboj (2015 November 16)

Hát ezt buktad, kezdheted elölről ) én voltam a 19


----------



## Pethő Gyula (2015 November 16)

hali


----------



## Pethő Gyula (2015 November 17)

jó napot


----------



## trialboj (2015 November 17)

Szép estét, miben segíthetek?


----------



## Pethő Gyula (2015 November 19)

hello


----------



## tigris0512 (2015 November 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## trialboj (2015 November 22)

Erőt egészséget Béláim!


----------



## Mné Móni (2015 November 22)

üdv!


----------



## 1méhecske (2015 November 27)

Jöööönnnn!!!!


----------



## tyukanyo76 (2015 November 29)

Igen jön a mikulás és már nagyon várják a gyerekek.


----------



## Pethő Gyula (2015 December 1)

jó napot


----------



## villuszka (2015 December 7)

Kellemes időtöltést mindenkinek!


----------



## Kissné Anna (2015 December 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Pethő Gyula (2015 December 15)

Jó Napot!


----------



## pirkó55 (2015 December 22)

*Mindenkinek Szép Karácsonyt Kívánok !
*


----------



## Csuti12 (2015 December 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## caiuss (2015 December 30)

"A* szabályok* csak irányelvek azoknak, akiknek végképp nincs szabad akaratuk."


----------



## caiuss (2015 December 30)

"Bohous: Hová valósiak vagytok?
Fekete férfi: Én prágai vagyok, ő az unokatestvérem Afrikából.
Bohous: Odanézzenek prágai! Mégiscsak főváros, nem? Ott úgy kell melózni, hogy belefeketedik az ember."


----------



## ErikaGoogle (2016 Január 1)

Sziasztok, új vagyok, akár a 2016-os év.  Tudnátok kérlek segíteni, hol találom a szabályzatot?


----------



## caiuss (2016 Január 1)

Én azt hittem, hogy tudnék, de már én sem találom, pedig szabályból rengeteg van itt.


----------



## amata (2016 Január 1)

BUÉK!


----------



## ErikaGoogle (2016 Január 1)

BUÉK


----------



## fragne (2016 Január 5)

Miért váltotta fel a "szép napot" a "jónapot"-ot?


----------



## fragne (2016 Január 5)

végre itt a tél


----------



## pan.dóra (2016 Január 19)

-


----------



## Noci87 (2016 Január 21)

Sziasztok! Szép napot Mindenkinek!

Igaz, nem tudom, kinek mi jelenti a szépet, de nálunk nagy pelyhekben hull a hó most is.
Bentről nézve nagyon szép, de reggel mikor szólt a párom: Úgy készülj, hó van kint! - nem voltam felhőtlenül boldog.
Nem szeretek havas úton vezetni, de a munkaszeretete győzedelmeskedett és mégis útra keltem.

Valamikor egyetemista koromban nagyon sokat lógtam ezen a fórumon, aztán másképp alakultak dolgaim, más lett a fontossági sorrend ... a napokban benéztem és tetszett, amit itt találtam ... úgyhogy találkozni fogtok még a nevemmel itt, ott, amott.  
Ezt akár fenyegetésnek is vehetitek.


----------



## krsz215 (2016 Január 23)

Süt a nap


----------



## Trakedli67 (2016 Február 10)

Üdvözlök minden kedves fórumozót!


----------



## KlauDia87 (2016 Február 12)

Jó éjszakát


----------



## Kásáné Kiss Mária (2016 Február 12)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Romulusi (2016 Február 17)

hogy is van ez?
Reggel egyél sokat
Délben borsosat
Este kínosat


----------



## t.ildi (2016 Március 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

1


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

2


----------



## N.Renáta (2016 Március 4)

4


----------



## 1méhecske (2016 Március 6)

Szép Estét!


----------



## Pearl913 (2016 Március 15)

Üdv!


----------



## stevey 25 (2016 Március 16)

bossanovás alapokat keresek....sos


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Március 16)

Mi ez a jelenléti ívezés ??? 

Na közben itt az új Universal lassú Stílusom már majdnem kész ,de bizonyítja nem kell minden dalra külön Stylus...
Pár népszerű dalt játszottam fel egyvelegben a végén egy új SAMPLER ! 
Aki szeretné az alábbi linken hallgassa meg 
*Yamaha S-770 en készült*

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_QOo3tqomYfbUFIUi1oaEhKRm8/view?usp=sharing


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Március 17)

midi


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Március 17)

Halihóka


----------



## KrisztinaMama (2016 Március 17)

Köszönöm


----------



## HubiJoe (2016 Március 18)

Szia danika123!
Neked milyen szintid van?


----------



## KrisztinaMama (2016 Március 18)

Jó éjszakát!


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Március 19)

Minden forum társnak szép napot kivánok


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Március 19)

*Yamaha S770-S970 Expansion pakkok-Lehet csereberélni  Live Organ valakinek megvan ?*

-Chourch Chrismas 
-Fm Xpanded
-Chourch Organ
-Latin
-South East europe
-Euro Dance
-Entertainer
-Russian Classical
-Best of Europe
-Celtic
-Balcan
-Mexikó


----------



## midi nyalánkság (2016 Március 20)

Sziasztok!!! Tud e valaki segíteni Keresem Váradi Zsanett-től az Egyedül ballagok című nótát karaoke file-ba 
Azt hiszem fent van vagy volt de már eltünt az összes zene vagy nem tudom mi történt!! ha lehet a facebook címemre 
kérném küldje el valaki Előre is köszönöm!!!!


----------



## F.J.R (2016 Március 20)

Helló.Ha megvan kuldjed át nekem is


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

1


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

2


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

3


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

4


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

5


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

6


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

7


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

8


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

9


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

10


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

yamaha tyros 2 milyen árban megy?


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

cakewalk-ot honnan lehet letölteni?


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

nagyon jók a feltöltöt midi zenék!


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

yamaha tyros 1-ben lehet stylust szerkezteni?


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

Halihó!


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)




----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

)4


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

Kállyi


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

lesznek még midik?


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)




----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

mi ez a jelenléti ív?


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

lusta vagyok olvasni


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

nem igen értem


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

hhhhh


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

::))


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

tessék


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

remélem tetszenek


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

jo


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

bódi csabi


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

gyöngyhalász


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

irtam 20-at


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

most akkor mi van?


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

11


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

12


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

13


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

14


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

15


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

16


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

17


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

18


----------



## dodorka9 (2016 Március 21)

19


----------



## Velladics87 (2016 Március 21)

raktam fel egy pár midit!!
Én miért nem találok egyet sem?
ez így kajak nem jó!!!


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Ahoj kartácsok és Kartácsinák!

Azt tudjátok, hogy a muzikális érdeklődésű buddhista tanító a Zen-ész?


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Kémek egy londoni pub-ban üldögélve:

- Two Martini, please!
- Dry?
- Nein, zwei!


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Aszongya:

A Szent István jobbján a véredényeket megpillantva felkiált a rocker:
-Erek, yeah!


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Az imént láttam a falra festve egy földönkívülit. Graff E.T.


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Keleti kisgyermek morfondírozik a tükör előtt:
- Apám japán, anyám kínai... Én meg szart se látok!


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

A hírhedt erdélyi vajda kedvenc zenekara: Tepes Mód...


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Tudjátok hogy hívjuk a vidám báránybőrt? 
Juhhéj!


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Veni. Midi. Vici.


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Mi a különbség az érsebész és a buzi között?
Az előbbi erek között szelektál, utóbbi szelek között erektál... 

(én kérek elnézést)


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Egyik füleden be, a másikon ki mégis a fejedben marad, mi az?
Csákány...

(megint csak elnézést...)


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Több szólamban utánzó nyomtató: Kánon...


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Hazug embert hamarább utólérik, mint...
...szódás a lovát!


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Az egyik szemem sír, a másik...
... üveg!


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Savazó üzemben fájrontkor:
- Na, jöttök vagy marattok?


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Hogy hívják Herkules feleségét?
Frau Kules.


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

A hájas palesztin menyasszony neve Arafat.


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Nyomorultak! - kiáltott Victor Hugo.
Nana! - intette le Zola


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Jean-Paul, ha nem áll színésznek, tv-belmondo is lehetett volna...


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Körömfestékek katonás rendben sorakoznak a lakktanyában.


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Lakatosműhely satupadján a reszelők sorjában fekszenek...


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Március 21)

Chewbacca kedvenc színésznője: Vuki Goldberg.


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Március 22)

Pár *Sty Yamahára*


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

Mért van az hogy mindig azt imádjuk, aki hűtlen, aki mást szeret!


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

Mért van az hogy szív epedve várjuk, pedig rajtunk Ő majd csak nevet!


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

4


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

5.


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

6.


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

7.


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

8.


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

9.


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

10.


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

11.


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

12.


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

13.


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

14.


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

15.


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

16.


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

17.


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

18.


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

19.


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

20.


----------



## Tomat (2016 Március 25)

21.


----------



## midik (2016 Március 25)

sárgarigó írta:


> sziasztok mire jó az hogy 20 hozzászólás kell az új tagoknak?


----------



## midik (2016 Március 25)

Tomat írta:


> 20.


----------



## midik (2016 Március 25)

1


----------



## midik (2016 Március 25)

2


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

szóval ide bármit írhatok beleszámít a hozzászólásaimba


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

ez nagyon tuti


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

remélem minél többen visszatudunk jutni a szintetizátor stílusok( topikokba fórumokba).


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

6


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

7


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

8


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

mára ennyi ,sziasztok.


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

folytatom


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

11.hozzászólás


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

tizenkettedik


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

13.


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

14.


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

15.


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

16.


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

17.


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

18.


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

19.


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

ez már a huszadik.


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

21.


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 25)

22.


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Sziasztok !!
Pár szóban hozzászólok én is , persze csak ha nem baj


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

A kamikáze pilóták miért viselnek sisakot ?


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Ha elolvad a hó hová tűnik a fehér?


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Március 26)

Tisztelt forum tagok egy kérdéssel fordulok őnőkhőz 
YAMAHA
TYROS 1 hogyan lehet multi padokat fwl tőlteni előrre is nagyon kőszőnőm


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

A páratlan siker jobb, mint a páros?


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Ha a vajaskenyér mindig a vajasoldalára esik, a macska pedig talpra, akkor mi van, ha bekenjük a macska hátát vajjal?


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Március 26)

Itt a húsvét, eljött végre,
A szép lányok örömére.
Mert a lányok szép virágok,
Illatos víz illik rájok.
Kit húsvétkor nem locsolnak,
Hervadt virág lesz már holnap.
Ne fuss el hát, szép virágom,
Locsolásért puszid várom!


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Ha mondok valamit, utána hangsebességgel üldözőbe veszem....mikor érem utól?


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

A birkák mit számolnak, ha elakarnak aludni?


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Ha egy tyúk, egy nap alatt, egy tojást tojik, akkor hány tyúk, hánynap alatt, hány tojást tojik?!


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Milyen lesz a hupikék törpike ha elkezdem folytogatni?


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Az injekciós kivégzést miért steril tűvel csinálják?


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

A zebra szőre fekete alapon fehér csíkos-e, vagy fehér alapon fekete?


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Ha Trabanttal meg lehet fordulni akkor a Forddal miért nem lehet megtrabantulni?


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Ha nem lehet részegen vezetni, miért arulnak a benzinkutaknál sört?


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Ha az emberek a majmoktol származnak, akkor a mostani majmokbol mikor lesz ember?


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Milyen szinü lesz a kaméleon a tükör előtt?


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Már csak pár "értelmes" kérdés  XD

A basszuskulcsot is tudják másolni a kulcsmásolóban?


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Ha az idegenek lények olyan okosak, hogy utaznak az űrben, akkor miért a leghülyébbeket rabolják el?


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Vajon a barna szeműek, ugyanúgy látják a világot, mint a zöld/kék szeműek?


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

A menyország szép hely, de a pokolban több az ismerős


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Mi az? Egy szobában nagy csámcsogás? - A négy fal.


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Asszem ez is ÉN vagyok XD
Kommunikativ alkatnak tartom magam. Angolul, németül nem beszélek, de egy gyorstalpaló tanfolyam elvégzésére bármikor vállalkozom.


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Nah talán számolnom kellene még?


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Nem ez nem rám jellemző  még pár érdekesség a kor előrehaladtát ez jelzi
Semmit nem érzel a gyomrod tájékán, ha fiatal vonzó nő lép be az ajtón


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

A születésnapi gyertyák többe kerülnek mint a torta.


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

A karácsonyt és a szexet is szereted, de karácsony azért gyakrabban van.


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Te hívod ki a rendőrséget, mert a szomszédban hangos a zene.


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

Ha aztmondják "bácsi", ne nézz körül neked szóltak!


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 26)

A nők már nem mosolyognak rád, hanem nevetnek!


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Érdekes mert eddig be tudtam lépni, a mindi zenék és stílusok letöltésébe, de most egyáltalán nem enged be, pedig már több mint egy éve tag vagyok,, nagyon érdekelne hogy most miért is nem enged be ,,és hiba üzenetet ír,


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

szeretnék le tölteni zenei stíleket,,


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

kérlek titeket hogy mulatós minid zenéket küldjetek !!!


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Szép jó napot mindenkinek


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Kellemes húsvéti ünnepeket !!!


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

még hány meg jegyzést kel tennem hogy újra be léphessek a mindi zenei oldalakra ??


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Ditta 25 írta:


> lóvas*út*


köszönöm


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Ditta 25 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> A lányommal a szorzó táblát szeretném könnyen megtanítani a nyáron, ami második osztályban nem sikerült eddig. Egyébként okos gyerek, de ez valahogy nem megy neki. bármilyen ötletet, segítséget szívesen fogadok. Előrre is köszi!!!!:0:


Egy javaslat : ahogy a zenészek mondják ,, gyakorlás gyakorlás ,és még több gyakorlás


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Kérhetek egy hozzá szólást


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

djjozso írta:


> Milyen lesz a hupikék törpike ha elkezdem folytogatni?


Csak nem kék ??


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Egy kérdés !!! sok kel még hogy tag legyek ???


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Még egy kérdés !! miért nem kaptam még választ ???


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Válasz a kérdésemre : mert még nem olvasta el senki


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Szomorú


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

az egy film címe nem ??


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

djjozso írta:


> Sziasztok !!
> Pár szóban hozzászólok én is , persze csak ha nem baj


Az én meg jegyzéseimhez is légy szíves


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

bánzi jános rudolf írta:


> Itt a húsvét, eljött végre,
> A szép lányok örömére.
> Mert a lányok szép virágok,
> Illatos víz illik rájok.
> ...


Szép


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

djjozso írta:


> Ha egy tyúk, egy nap alatt, egy tojást tojik, akkor hány tyúk, hánynap alatt, hány tojást tojik?!


ez el gondolkoztató


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

djjozso írta:


> A birkák mit számolnak, ha elakarnak aludni?


A pásztorokat nem ??


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

djjozso írta:


> Ha mondok valamit, utána hangsebességgel üldözőbe veszem....mikor érem utól?


Attól függ nem e ütközöl rendőrbe


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

valaki meg nézné hogy jogosult vagyok e már be lépni tag ként a mindi zenei oldalakra !!!


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

djjozso írta:


> Ha elolvad a hó hová tűnik a fehér?


A fene tudja 
ki kopik


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

djjozso írta:


> A kamikáze pilóták miért viselnek sisakot ?


Mert fel áldozhatok


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Köszönöm


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

*Mivel utaznak a trollok a városba?*


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

*Miért táncolnak lábujjhegyen a balettáncosok?*


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

*Mit mondott az orosz, akinek ellopák a szánját?*


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

*Mondj egy állatot amelyik magasabb egy zsiráfnál!*


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

*Hogy nevezte el a hegymászó a fiát?*


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

*Milyen újságot olvasnak az elefántok?*


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

*Hogy hívják a magyar zebrákat?*


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

*Mond egy nagyon kicsi jégkunyhót!*


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

*Hogy köszönnek el az eszkimók?*


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

*Hogy hívják a részeges eszkimót?*


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

*Mit csinál a rozmár ebédidőben?*


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

*Miért olyan szűk SuperMan ruhája?*


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Mi volt Pinokkiómielőtt megszületett?


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Hogy hivják a kínai babát?


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Hogy hívják a kubai űrhajóst?


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Mit csinálnak a várvédők ha unatkoznak?


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Hogy hívják a görög kártyázót?


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

Hogy hívják a német hegymászót?


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

*- Két paraszt verekszik a faluvégen, mi az ?*


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

*-Mi az, ami holtában is percenként 4-5-öt fordul???*


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 26)

*- Mi az: gyufás skatulyában egy szöcske ?*


----------



## musicinmylife (2016 Március 26)

Zsarnai István írta:


> *- Mi az: gyufás skatulyában egy szöcske ?*


román tamagochi


----------



## mir mur (2016 Március 26)

idáig is betartottam minden szabályt!


----------



## mir mur (2016 Március 26)

mindent megpróbáltam hogy tag maradhassak!


----------



## mir mur (2016 Március 26)

remek oldal a canadahun midi!


----------



## mir mur (2016 Március 26)

kellemes ünnepet kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## mir mur (2016 Március 26)

lehetne szebb idő!


----------



## mir mur (2016 Március 26)

a zene és a barátság!


----------



## mir mur (2016 Március 26)

jóban rosszban együtt!


----------



## mir mur (2016 Március 26)

Zsarnai István írta:


> Szép


nagyon jó a vers!


----------



## mir mur (2016 Március 26)

djjozso írta:


> Milyen lesz a hupikék törpike ha elkezdem folytogatni?


hupi zöld


----------



## mir mur (2016 Március 26)

nandistyle írta:


> ez már a huszadik.


én is irtam már vagy húszon akár mennyit de még semmi!


----------



## mir mur (2016 Március 26)

nem tudom mikor törik meg a jég!


----------



## czbela (2016 Március 26)

Zsarnai István írta:


> *- Mi az: gyufás skatulyában egy szöcske ?*


mi az negy laba van asztal de nem szek


----------



## czbela (2016 Március 26)

musicinmylife írta:


> román tamagochi


ez oltari jo veszek az unokamnak


----------



## musicinmylife (2016 Március 26)

Zsarnai István írta:


> *- Két paraszt verekszik a faluvégen, mi az ?*


Tájbox )


----------



## czbela (2016 Március 26)

musicinmylife írta:


> Tájbox )


ez jo


----------



## musicinmylife (2016 Március 26)

- Mi az - az űrben kering és nagy a foga?


----------



## czbela (2016 Március 26)

elobb olvastam hogy ha meg is van a 20 hozzaszolas akkor is meg 48 orat kell varnom hogy jogosult legyek a zene oldalakon
erositse meg kerem valaki koszi szepen


----------



## czbela (2016 Március 26)

musicinmylife írta:


> - Mi az - az űrben kering és nagy a foga?


hat ezt meg nem ismerem


----------



## musicinmylife (2016 Március 26)

czbela írta:


> hat ezt meg nem ismerem


- Műhód


----------



## czbela (2016 Március 26)

musicinmylife írta:


> - Műhód


dejot


----------



## czbela (2016 Március 26)

czbela írta:


> dejot


es az hogy 4 laba van asztal de nem szek


----------



## musicinmylife (2016 Március 26)

czbela írta:


> elobb olvastam hogy ha meg is van a 20 hozzaszolas akkor is meg 48 orat kell varnom hogy jogosult legyek a zene oldalakon
> erositse meg kerem valaki koszi szepen


Én is igy tudom,20 hozzászólás után még 48 óra a jogosultság megszerzése.


----------



## czbela (2016 Március 26)

musicinmylife írta:


> Én is igy tudom,20 hozzászólás után még 48 óra a jogosultság megszerzése.


koszi hogy megerositetted mert ilyen zeneforumot meg nemtalaltam sehol ami ilyen jo


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 28)

nekem már le tel


musicinmylife írta:


> Én is igy tudom,20 hozzászólás után még 48 óra a jogosultság megszerzése.


nekem már le telt a 48 óra és mégsem tudok be lépni,,nem enged be,,érdekes,mert eddig be engedett és tudtam le szedni mindi zenéket ,és stileket,,de most utólag már nem engedett be,,


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 28)

Valaki árulja már el hogy mikor lesz jogosultságom vissza lépni a zenei oldalakra !!! 
Meg osztottam vagy 30 hülyeséget,meg hozzá szólásokat,,de még mindig nem tudok be lépni,,,meg szűnt a zenei oldal ???


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 28)

czbela írta:


> es az hogy 4 laba van asztal de nem szek


Netán asztal ??


----------



## czbela (2016 Március 28)

szia istvan en mar tegnap foljutottam most uj neve van CSAK SAJAT MUNKAK MIDIK stb a STYLEK maradtak ugyan ugy


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 28)

Hát irigyellek, mert úgy látszik hogy engem nagyon meg szerettek itt ,,és nem engednek tovább lépni


----------



## czbela (2016 Március 28)

figyi ha kinyitod CANADAT fent a bal sarokba ott a HIREK es abban a FRISS UZENETEK 
probald meg en is igy voltam vele


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 29)

Köszi


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 29)

czbela írta:


> figyi ha kinyitod CANADAT fent a bal sarokba ott a HIREK es abban a FRISS UZENETEK
> probald meg en is igy voltam vele


be jött nekem is köszi


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

remélem hogy sikerül a 20 hozzászólást megoldanom


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

még az a jó hogy valaki segít


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

Chalamade segített nekem is


----------



## Ferenc N (2016 Március 29)

Nekem ezzel megvan a 20 hozzászólásom!  48 óra múlva kiderül, hogy jogosult vagyok e vagy sem?


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

hát nekem még van egy pár írni valóm


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

48 órát kell várni?


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

Remélem hogy sikerül bejutnom


----------



## Ferenc N (2016 Március 29)

sanogal1964 írta:


> hát nekem még van egy pár írni valóm


Kitartást éss sok sikert!  
Azt nem tudom, hogy ez is hozzászólásnak minősül e ha beidézem az én írásom elé más hozzászólását és ezt követően küldöm el!


----------



## Zsarnai István (2016 Március 29)

sanogal1964 írta:


> remélem hogy sikerül a 20 hozzászólást megoldanom


sok sikert,és ki tartást,,mert engem is nagyon nehezen engedett be


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

Köszi, igyekszem ahogy tudok


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

nembaj csak sikerüljön


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

ma is egy zenészbarátom felhívot hogy működik a fórum?


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

este majd visszahívom hogy mi a szitu


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

én szeretek ide járni, sok érdekesség van itt


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

kotta érdekel...


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

magyar nóták


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

midik és karaokemidik


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

sok midi dalt felszövegesztem már


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

sziasztok


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

persze szlovákiában élek így azokat is


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

.


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

üdv a gyűjtésben


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

jo reggelt


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

mindenkinek


----------



## sanogal1964 (2016 Március 29)

azt hiszem meg is van a 20 darab hozzászólásom most már csak várni kell 48-órát


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

hogy


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

vagyunk


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

ezen


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

sanogal1964 írta:


> azt hiszem meg is van a 20 darab hozzászólásom most már csak várni kell 48-órát


Gratula, en is ezen dolgozom


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

szep napot


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

sziasztok


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 29)

nagyon szeretnek tölteni ymaha stylusokat de sajnos nem tudok mi a teendö


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 29)

vakkaki ?


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 29)

walaki segitsen ilyen stylusokat tölteni kéremmmmmm


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 29)

1


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 29)

2


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 29)

4


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 29)

5


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 29)

3


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 29)

nwm hiazwm wl hogy könyörgéesel lehet ide be jutni pedig a legjobb oldal vpéz ezzelött


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 29)

kérem engedéjezék már a letöltásemet is erröl az oldalrol 
szertnék stylusokat tölteni s küldeni is


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 29)

1.2.3.4.5.6.7.8.9.10.11.12.13134.15.16.1.7..18.19.20


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 29)

sziasztok!


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 29)

1


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 29)

2


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 29)

3


----------



## oroszne (2016 Március 29)

szkaati írta:


> 3


irkáljunk valami értelmes dolgot is


----------



## oroszne (2016 Március 29)

sanogal1964 írta:


> azt hiszem meg is van a 20 darab hozzászólásom most már csak várni kell 48-órát


Azthiszem nekem is a huszadik,bár már olvastam 20 plussz 2 ötn is


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

oroszne írta:


> Azthiszem nekem is a huszadik,bár már olvastam 20 plussz 2 ötn is


NO AKKOR HAJRÁ sok év után,ismét nagy nehezen, be kéne ide jutni.


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

ANNO IS nehezen sikerült


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

De remélem talán ismét működni fog a dolog.


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

Sokan nagyot néztek ,hogy eltűnt minden ,amit kedveltünk,


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

Sok nagy nagy nevek , zenészek ,mind tova szálltak.


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

DE próbálom hogy újra itt legyenek velünk ,persze ha betudunk ide jutni.


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

Nagyon sok zenét megosztottak velünk,ugyan akkor jó magam én is.


----------



## oroszne (2016 Március 29)

zsoltikagolf16d írta:


> Sok nagy nagy nevek , zenészek ,mind tova szálltak.


Mint Kádár apánk mondta annó,elvtársak bizakodjunk..


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

REMÉLEM ISMÉT találkozhatunk minden kivel,itt a canadán


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

igen az öreg Kádár .


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

TE is régi harcos vagy itt


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

SIKERÜLT BE JUTNOD?? OROSZNE


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

Sokan PRÓBÁLKOZNAK KISEBB NAGYOBB SIKERREL.


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

Csak adjon az isten mindenkinek szerencsét ,hogy újra itt legyünk.


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

Tudja valaki miért szűnt meg a korábbi zenei oldalak itt a CANADÁN??,


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

MERT ÉN SEM ,igaz próbáltam érdeklődni a vezér karnál.


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

Nem sok infót gyűjtöttem be mind ezen problémáról.


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

De majd szerintem ki bukik késöb majd ,a disznóság.


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

Remélem mindenki tudomást szerez róla.


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

18 hozzászólás eddig ,de gyertek ti is .


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

19 hozzászólás és mindjárt a 20.


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

na még egyszer hajrá mindenkinek gyertek.


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Március 29)

TALÁN OK remélem be jutok , és találkozom mindenkivel,akikkel korábban


----------



## czbela (2016 Március 29)

sanogal1964 írta:


> azt hiszem meg is van a 20 darab hozzászólásom most már csak várni kell 48-órát


szia nembiztos hogy kell varnod 48 orat engem kb 24 ora alatt folengedett 
kulomben en is szlovakiabol vagyok komarnotol nem messze perbeterol
sok sikert varunk


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

sziasztok


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

most


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

szedem


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

ossze


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

a 20


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

hozzaszolasomat


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

1


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

tovabbi


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

kellemes


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

napot


----------



## gomboc artur77 (2016 Március 29)

mindenkinek


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 29)

sziasztok


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 29)

próbálkozom


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 29)

hátha tényleg


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 29)

nálam van a hiba


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 29)

amiért nemtudok belépni


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 29)

az eddig látogatott fórumba


----------



## nandistyle (2016 Március 29)

már nagyon jólenne


----------



## tunde700 (2016 Március 30)

Sziasztok


----------



## bok (2016 Március 30)

dodorka9 írta:


> 1


11


----------



## bok (2016 Március 30)

dodorka9 írta:


> 2


22


----------



## bok (2016 Március 30)

dodorka9 írta:


> 3


33


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

1


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

2


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

3


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

4


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

5


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

6


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

7


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

8


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

9


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

10


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

11


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

12


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

13


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

14


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

15


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

16


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

17


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

18


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

19


----------



## daniel1123 (2016 Március 30)

20


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

oroszne írta:


> irkáljunk valami értelmes dolgot is


3 a magyar igazság


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

oroszne írta:


> irkáljunk valami értelmes dolgot is


meg 1 a ráadás


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

oroszne írta:


> irkáljunk valami értelmes dolgot is


de az már 4


----------



## oroszne (2016 Március 30)

szkaati írta:


> de az már 4


millen igaz


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

e kerulni a zenész társakhoz


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

ki tudja mi történt itt ??? mért nem lehet tölteni sty wagy látni öket ?


----------



## oroszne (2016 Március 30)

kemény dió


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

segitene walaki ??*S.O.S*


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

MIYLEN SOK SEGITSÉGET KAPTAM PEDIG ITTT HMMM


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

TESZEK WALAMI JO ROMÁS MULATOS YAMIRA HA MÁR NEKEM NEM TUD SEGITENI SENKI AKKOR LEGALÁBB ÉN SEGITEK TESSÉK


----------



## oroszne (2016 Március 30)

Yami550 írta:


> ki tudja mi történt itt ??? mért nem lehet tölteni sty wagy látni öket ?


Szia rendszer átalakitás történt,mindegy hány éve vagy fent az oldalon,törlődött az összes hozzászólás és gyüjteni kell megint minimum huszat


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

KÖSZÖNÖM SZÉPEN KOLEGA KÜLDÖK NEKED CSEÉBE JO MULATOS STYLUST HA YAMAHÁD WAN 


oroszne írta:


> Szia rendszer átalakitás történt,mindegy hány éve vagy fent az oldalon,törlődött az összes hozzászólás és gyüjteni kell megint minimum huszat



HA TUDNÁL SEGITENI DRÁGA BARÁTOM MEG KÖSZÖNÉM -


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

SZINTÉN YAMAHÁRA . TESSÉK WALAMIRE BIZTOS JO NEM NÉZTEM ÖKET DE BIZTOS JOKK


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

WAN ITT MÉG YAMIRA JO MULATOS STY


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

ÖRÜLNÉK HA WISZA FOGADNÁTOK ..
MENYIT KELL WÉRNOM MÉG 
ITT EGY KIS STY


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

hello


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

hello szia


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

érdekesebb lett az oldall .-.-,-.,,.


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

walyon meddigggggggggg


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)




----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

fuuuhaaa


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

wárok csak wárok..


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

még mindigg ..


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

az angyalok vellunk vannakk


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

tud walaki walami jo csajt


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)




----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

nagyon szépen meg kérem akinek wan jo mulatos romás stylusa yamir kuldjön már


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

1


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

ajjj ajjjjj


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

2


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

Simon Ágnes:


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

Dalocska újszülött kisbabához


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)




----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

Bőröd bársony


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

bársony alabástrom


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)




----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

Körmöd gyöngyház


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)




----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

gyöngyházfényű álom


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

Hajad puha


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

puha fényű lágyság


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

Füled parány


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

hello SZIA VAGÍYOK


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

parányi imádság


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

Ajkad málna


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

5


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

málnaszínű szirom


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

6


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

Orrod pisze


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

7


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

pisze-puszis cirom


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

8


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

9


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

10


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

11


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

12


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)




----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

13


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

14


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

15


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

16


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

17


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

ROLAD ÉS YAMAHA STYLEK


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

18


----------



## Yami550 (2016 Március 30)

NA MIKOR FOGADTOK MÁR BE AJJJ AJJJ


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

19


----------



## szkaati (2016 Március 30)

20


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

12


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

Szemed gyémánt
gyémántos ragyogás
Benne világ
világnyi lobbanás


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

Léted fátyol
fátyolból szőtt varázs
Jövőd titok
titokzatos parázs


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

Szívem remeg
remegteti sóhaj
Légy a Remény!
reménységes óhaj


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

Légy virágunk
Vivien, violám,
Virágzó kertünk
Bimbónyi unokám!


----------



## bagolysound (2016 Március 30)

20


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Március 30)

Miért és miről van itt szó?


----------



## gach.bela (2016 Március 30)

Mitől lettem új tag hat év után?


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Március 30)

Heelo


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Március 30)

szóval újra itt


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Március 30)

Azt hiszem értem a miértet


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Március 30)

tulajdonképpen egyet is értek vele


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Március 30)

A "hogyant pedig csak remélem


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Március 31)

Kiléptem-beléptem


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Március 31)

Új böngészőt is használok


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Március 31)

Állandó tag is maradtam


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Március 31)

....akkor most várok....


----------



## pistikee1 (2016 Március 31)

Yami550 írta:


> wárok csak wárok..


Udv zeneszkollega!én is varok...!


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 31)

Zsarnai István írta:


> Az én meg jegyzéseimhez is légy szíves


----------



## djjozso (2016 Március 31)

OTE=fáj. zbela, post: 4853965, member: 432574"]mi az negy laba van asztal de nem szek[/QUOTE]
Ahhhh Ez fáj


----------



## Gara71 (2016 Március 31)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Gara71 (2016 Március 31)

Eltűntek a korábbi hozzászólásaim.


----------



## Gara71 (2016 Március 31)

Úgyhogy akkor most kezdem újra.


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Március 31)

Romantik szeretemőt midi


----------



## kornel 001 (2016 Március 31)

sziasztok


----------



## kornel 001 (2016 Március 31)

hol találok midiket


----------



## koribli (2016 Március 31)

1.utcabál
2.no_mis


----------



## joska71 (2016 Április 1)

szzee76 írta:


> most megvan


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Április 1)

kornel 001 írta:


> hol találok midiket




Csendeskisfalum Lassu.mid





egyassonyvolt Lassu.mid





szivednekszinaranybol Lassu.mid





AkinekALelkeBeteg mULATOS.mid





felszalotavadgalamb Mulatos.mid





nincsempenzemdemajdlessz Mulatos.mid


tessék ilyen olyan. mindenkinek..üdv ZSOLTIKA..


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 1)

CSÁRDÁS MIX! JÓ MUNKÁT KIVÁNOK.....


----------



## zsoltikagolf16d (2016 Április 1)

EZEK CSAK PRIVÁT,, mindenkinek saját munkák,felvételek


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

Aki mer az nyer


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

Mi van akkor ha Néger bele köp a hóba?


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

Ki az abszolút rendőr?


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

Remélem hamar összejönnek a hozászolásaim!


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

Még mennyi kell?


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

Légy jó és bölcs


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

És gyűlik a hozászolás


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

Mindenkinek sok boldog idő töltést


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

kellemes hétvégét


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

a szeretet a legfontosabb!


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

" Mi az földobod semmi,le esik semmi?


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

Hogy hívják a magyar autó szerelőt?


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

És a magyar tűzoltot?


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

szép délutánt mindenkinek!


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

Jövő hétre jó munkát!


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

szép az idő,végre lehet sétálni.


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

Jó étvágyat az ebédhez.


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

és természetesen jó pihenést!


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

Kirándulni is lehet!


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

Milyen zenét hallgatok?


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

Ki a kedvenc énekesetek?


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

Fogadjátok szeretettel! Ének: Huszár Józsi/szintetizátor Gitár: Gálosi János


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

Ének: Huszár Józsi


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

Az egyik kedvencem! Saját előadásomban.


----------



## huszi0175 (2016 Április 2)

És akkor egy kis pörgős! Ének: Huszár Józsi


----------



## zsolti7615 (2016 Április 2)

Egy fickót telefonon felhívja az orvosa:
- Uram, tegnap megkaptuk a tesztek eredményét. Sajnos van egy rossz és egy még rosszabb hírem.
- Mi a rossz hír?
- Önnek halálos betegsége van, maximum 24 órája van hátra.
- Úristen, és mi az ami ennél is rosszabb hír?
- Tegnap elfelejtettem szólni.


----------



## zsolti7615 (2016 Április 2)

Hogyan célszerű eltemetni az anyóst?
- ???
- Úgy, hogy a feneke kiálljon a földből...
- De hát miért?
- Mert ha kimész a temetőbe, legyen hová beállítani a biciklit...


----------



## zsolti7615 (2016 Április 2)

- Szerinted hány éves lehet a mamám? - kérdi a feleség a férjtől.
- Drágám, én zenetanár vagyok, nem régész.


----------



## midi nyalánkság (2016 Április 2)

Velladics87 írta:


> lesznek még midik?


Lesznek e és hova tüntek az eddig felrakott midi és alapzenék? vagy ha megvan hol található!!!


----------



## kornel 001 (2016 Április 2)

hol találhatok meg a midik


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 2)

Sziasztok Cserháti dalokat ki tud feltölteni ?


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 2)

Sziasztok itt hol lehet letölteni az alapokat?


----------



## zsolti7615 (2016 Április 2)

midi nyalánkság írta:


> Lesznek e és hova tüntek az eddig felrakott midi és alapzenék? vagy ha megvan hol található!!!


Ez engem is érdekelne...


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 2)

Sziasztok itt miért nem lehet tölteni ?


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 2)

Mert ha valaki tudna esetleg Sade alapot megköszönném


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 2)

Vagy esetleg valami tipp a letöltéssel kapcsolatban kösz


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 2)

Akkor nem vagyok egyedül


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)

Üdv mindenkinek


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)

Egy pár vicc


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)

Hogy hívják?
- Kovács Gültem!
- Honnan ez a név?
- Amikor anyám azt mondta apámnak a szülőágynál: – “Legyengültem”
- Mire apám: – “Legyen”


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)




----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)

A szőke nő felhívja a repülőteret:
- Jó napot! Mennyi idő alatt jutok el Budapestről New York-ba?
- Egy pillanat.
- És vissza?


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)

Szia


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)

Hali2


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)

3


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)

Háj


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)

Hy


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)




----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)

Csákány


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)




----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)

Yeah


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)

peace


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)




----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)

Fain


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)




----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)

Jó a fórum


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)




----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)

Béke


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)




----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)

Good


----------



## Pentiumos (2016 Április 3)




----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Április 3)

Lehet tőlteni midit itt a link http://nyirtura.tripod.com/hun-1.html Másik oldal


----------



## Tomat (2016 Április 3)




----------



## Tomat (2016 Április 3)

A1,


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

szerintem


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

kukta


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

másodszor


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

szép


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

rágós


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

ritka


----------



## Tomat (2016 Április 3)

Én már bőven túl vagyok a 20 hozzászóláson! mégis azt írja hogy nincs jogosúltságom!! Ez gáz! Sütiket töröltem, böngészőt váltottam! mégis ugyan az a helyzet! Szerintem hülyének néznek minket!


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

riasztó


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

retek


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

sámli


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

szalámi


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

epizód


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

suszter


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

manó


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

görcs


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

piros


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

lánc


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

gombóc


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

hóember


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

papír


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

sárkány


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

repülő


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

légy és méhecske


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

kaptár


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

nektár


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

ruhatár


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

sztár vár


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

szellőző győző


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

fényes


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

krémes


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

lángos zsíros


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

sáros


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

elég legyen


----------



## Kócer (2016 Április 3)

több a soknál


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Április 4)

minden kinenek szép napot


----------



## Gara71 (2016 Április 4)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## radics jozsef (2016 Április 4)

nagyon jó


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

Kócer írta:


> sztár vár


vár sztár


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

Kócer írta:


> szellőző győző


győző szellőző


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

Kócer írta:


> fényes


fényes a cipőm


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

Kócer írta:


> krémes


francia


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

Kócer írta:


> lángos zsíros


sajtos tejfölös


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

Kócer írta:


> sáros


a kocsim kereke


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

Kócer írta:


> elég legyen


hagyd már abba, és kész


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

Kócer írta:


> több a soknál





bánzi jános rudolf írta:


> minden kinenek szép napot


áldás békesség kisérje utadat


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

Gara71 írta:


> Üdv mindenkinek!


egy mindenkiért mindenki...................?


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

radics jozsef írta:


> nagyon jó


fenomenális. kitűnő, káprázatos, szenzációs.


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

huszi0175 írta:


> Aki mer az nyer


Tél


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

huszi0175 írta:


> Ki az abszolút rendőr?


Aki letartóztatja a gyilkos galócát és a lopótököt is!...


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

huszi0175 írta:


> Remélem hamar összejönnek a hozászolásaim!


ebben bizon én is


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

huszi0175 írta:


> Még mennyi kell?


annyi


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

huszi0175 írta:


> Légy jó és bölcs


*és légy jó barát!*


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

huszi0175 írta:


> Mindenkinek sok boldog idő töltést


viszont


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

huszi0175 írta:


> szép napot mindenkinek


viszont neked is


----------



## koribli (2016 Április 4)

huszi0175 írta:


> a szeretet a legfontosabb!


na meg a viszont válasz! UGYE?


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 4)

Gondolom még nem tudok belépni


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 4)

Vagyis nem mindenhova


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 4)

.....Már látom is .......


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 4)

....nincs jogosultságom.......


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 4)

valószínűleg velem van a baj...


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 4)

Elolvastam a szabályzatot is .....


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 4)

nem vagyok okosabb.....


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 4)

próbálom elölről


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 4)

azután majd megint várok


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 4)

....abban jó vagyok....


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 4)

nnnnnnnna......


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 4)

......mára ennyi ......


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 4)

holnap újra próba...


----------



## Prepost Kalman (2016 Április 4)

türelem, tornaterem....


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 5)

Sziasztok! Szép idő van Pécsett,, szinte nyáriasan tűz a nap,, felétek?


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 5)

Gondolom akkor ma lecseréltetem a téli gumikat,,, nem szeretek semmit elkapkodni,,,


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 6)

Ennyire nem látogatott ez az oldal?


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 6)

Sehol senki? vagy már mindenki bent van?


----------



## szkaati (2016 Április 6)

Már több mint négy napja várok.ÉS SEMMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MOST MI VAN?????????????????


----------



## szkaati (2016 Április 6)

Van még ehhez hasonló oldal mert akkor inkább átmegyek oda


----------



## szkaati (2016 Április 6)

A KURVA ANYÁD CANADAHU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 7)

Aki bent van már,írja meg mik a tapasztalatok?


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

Egyszer jelen


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

kétszer


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

háromszor


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

és négyszer


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

ötször


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

hatszor


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

hétszer


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

nyolcszor


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

kilencszer


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

tíz, megérett a víz


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

tíz meg egy


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

tíz plusz három


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

tíz és négy


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

tíz meg öt


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

tízre hat


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

ti zen hét


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

achtzehn


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

diecinueve


----------



## veefe (2016 Április 8)

éés húsz


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 8)

Pécs: borult, a napot aki látja szóljon!


----------



## ldavid01 (2016 Április 8)

Mi történt az oldallal?
Miért nem lehet midiket letölteni?
Köszi!


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Április 9)

musicinmylife írta:


> - Mi az - az űrben kering és nagy a foga?


Műhód...


----------



## Kortók Zolla (2016 Április 9)

Pentiumos írta:


> Mert ha valaki tudna esetleg Sade alapot megköszönném


remélem ezekkel tudok segíteni, kolléga


----------



## korg dola (2016 Április 9)

Greg módi id vannak


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 10)

Nekem sikerül innen letölteni midit, akkor már bent vagyok? Meg vissza tölteni is,,, akkor hol itt a hiba?


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 10)

Talán az hogy csapni valók,használhatatlanok az itt lévő midik,nem úgy mint régen itt,,, http://canadahun.com/temak/midi-nyalánkságok-saját-munkák-2016.55779/page-22


----------



## kmiki67 (2016 Április 10)

sanogal1964 írta:


> azt hiszem meg is van a 20 darab hozzászólásom most már csak várni kell 48-órát


nekem is meg van,kell varni 48 orat?


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 10)

Ma már néha előjött a nap,,, de a szél össze borzolta a séróm,,,,


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 11)

Sziasztok! Mi ez a játék?


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 11)

valaki ha tudja írja meg!


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 11)

Látom, talán husz üzit kell elküldeni?


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 11)

És akkor tényleg bekerülök?


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 11)

akkor kezdjük..


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 11)

egyszer


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 11)

másodszor


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 11)

harmadszor


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 11)

negyedszer


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 11)

ötödsször


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 11)

hatodszor


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 11)

hetedszer


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 11)

nyolcadszor


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 11)

kilencedszer


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 11)

tizedszer[HIDE-REPLY][/HIDE-REPLY]


----------



## izzy27564 (2016 Április 11)

Kedves fórum tagok. Nagy szükségem lenne 4. oszályos tudászintfelmérőkre , főleg angol matek és nyelvtan témában.
Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm. Edo


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Április 11)

Nagy feri 8 óra muka midi


----------



## KrisztinaMama (2016 Április 11)

izzy27564 írta:


> Kedves fórum tagok. Nagy szükségem lenne 4. oszályos tudászintfelmérőkre , főleg angol matek és nyelvtan témában.
> Segítségeteket előre is köszönöm. Edo


A Fórumon belül van egy olyan csoport, ahol a kisiskolások tudásfelmérőit teszik fel. Szerintem ott nagyobb sikerrel jársz.  Szép estét!


----------



## KrisztinaMama (2016 Április 11)

KrisztinaMama írta:


> A Fórumon belül van egy olyan csoport, ahol a kisiskolások tudásfelmérőit teszik fel. Szerintem ott nagyobb sikerrel jársz.  Szép estét!


A Fórum, Gyereksarok, Pedagógus alatt keresgélj


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 12)

Pécs! Szuper napos idő ígérkezik,szél sem fuj,,,


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 12)

Érdekelne egy Győr-Sopron, ill. Debrecen-Nyiregyháza jelentés!


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 12)

LASSAN JARJ TOVABB ERSZ


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Április 13)

Minden kinek szép napot kivánok.


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 13)

AMIT MA MEGTEHETSZ NE HALAZD HOLNAPRA


----------



## mihalko karol (2016 Április 13)

KICSI A BORS DE EROS


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 13)

Még az a jó hogy itt a tavasz,,,


----------



## kornel 001 (2016 Április 13)




----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 14)

Na ide kéne bejutni,,,,!
http://www.canadahun.com/temak/midi-nyal%C3%A1nks%C3%A1gok-saj%C3%A1t-munk%C3%A1k.53191/page-88#post-3926644


----------



## kornel 001 (2016 Április 14)

soltonka írta:


> Na ide kéne bejutni,,,,!
> http://www.canadahun.com/temak/midi-nyal%C3%A1nks%C3%A1gok-saj%C3%A1t-munk%C3%A1k.53191/page-88#post-3926644


én is szeretnék bejutni


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 14)

tizenhtodik


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 14)

tizenhetedik


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 14)

tizennyolcadik


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 14)

tizenkilencedik


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

egy


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

kettö


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

kakas


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

hamar


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

óra


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

egér


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

könyv


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

ventillátor


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

kilencedik


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

tizedik


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

billentyű


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

keverő


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

hangfal


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

szemüveg


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

tizenöt


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

nyomtató


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

toll


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

vonalzó


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

füzet


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

huszadik


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

plusz egy


----------



## kopeci (2016 Április 14)

még egy


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 14)

huszadik


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Április 15)

Dallold el gitár midi


----------



## nagy szonja (2016 Április 17)

nagyon jóóóóók


----------



## nagy szonja (2016 Április 17)

valami rockosabb midik?


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 17)

Sziasztok,úgy látszik mi még nem vagyunk "bent,," van valakinek salsa,és zumba ritmusu midije?


----------



## Kőember (2016 Április 17)

DDDDD


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 20)

Pécs: szeles ,de napos idő,,,,


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 20)

még mindig keresek dinamikus zumba midiket,,,,!!!!!


----------



## elvisz S 910 (2016 Április 20)

jacksony95 írta:


> *Yamaha S770-S970 Expansion pakkok-Lehet csereberélni  Live Organ valakinek megvan ?*
> 
> -Chourch Chrismas
> -Fm Xpanded
> ...


----------



## elvisz S 910 (2016 Április 20)

jacksony95 írta:


> *Yamaha S770-S970 Expansion pakkok-Lehet csereberélni  Live Organ valakinek megvan ?*
> 
> -Chourch Chrismas
> -Fm Xpanded
> ...


Sziasztok egy kérdésem lenne hozzátok szerintetek melyik hangszer a jobb Yamaha S950 vagy a S770-es


----------



## elvisz S 910 (2016 Április 20)

Velladics87 írta:


> yamaha tyros 2 milyen árban megy?


Szia a szép állapotú 340 körül


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Április 21)

Szia


elvisz S 910 írta:


> Sziasztok egy kérdésem lenne hozzátok szerintetek melyik hangszer a jobb Yamaha S950 vagy a S770-es


 Szia ! Én az S770-T választanám


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 21)

Pécs: Jól tartja még magát a 25 emeletes,,,


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Április 22)

Még mindíg nem bontották el ? Pedig nem most kezdtek bele ha jól tudom. De mivel óriási épületről lévén szó , nem lehet egyszerű a bontási munka sem...


----------



## katona007 (2016 Április 22)

Sziasztok egy zongora vasarlasa elott allok es erdeklodni szeretnek toletek a *Yamaha Tyros 2*-rol.
Hatranyai/Elonyei.
Elore is koszonom...


----------



## katona007 (2016 Április 22)




----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 22)

Jók ezek a PC hangszórók,,,


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Április 22)

Veled álmodtam az éjjel, jaj de jó volt látni téged láttam magam a szemed tükrében,
Azt mondtad, hogy mindig velem leszel, ketten nézzük csillagot az égen,
Hol vannak ezek az ígéretek,

Lehet, ma mást szeretsz talán, de én mindig ugyanúgy várok rád
Egy perc elég, óh. a szívemet, az életem újra rabbál tegyed
Ez a sorsom tudom, nincs, mit tegyek, ennek most már tudom így kell, legyen

Te vagy nekem ez a minden, kinek mása egyebe nincsen, csak a szíve, na meg az élete,
Ha rád talál, a magány éppen nézz fölfelé fenn az égen én is ugyan azt az eget nézem
Lehet, ma mást szeretsz talán, de én mindig ugyanúgy várok rád

Egy perc elég, óh. a szívemet, az életem újra rabbá tegyed
Ez a sorsom tudom, nincs, mit tegyek, ennek most már tudom így kell, legyen
Veled álmodtam az éjjel, jaj de jó volt látni téged láttam magam a szemed tükrében,
Azt mondtad, hogy mindig velem leszel, ketten nézzük csillagot az égen,
Hol vannak ezek az ígéretek,

Lehet, ma mást szeretsz talán, de én mindig ugyanúgy várok rád
Egy perc elég, óh. a szívemet, az életem újra rabbál tegyed
Ez a sorsom tudom, nincs, mit tegyek, ennek most már tudom így kell, legyen

Te vagy nekem ez a minden, kinek mása egyebe nincsen, csak a szíve, na meg az élete,
Ha rád talál, a magány éppen nézz fölfelé fenn az égen én is ugyan azt az eget nézem
Lehet, ma mást szeretsz talán, de én mindig ugyanúgy várok rád

Egy perc elég, óh. a szívemet, az életem újra rabbá tegyed
Ez a sorsom tudom, nincs, mit tegyek, ennek most már tudom így kell, legyen


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 22)

nem eladó, nem is cserélek,csak dicsekszem,,,,


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Április 23)

katona007 írta:


> Sziasztok egy zongora vasarlasa elott allok es erdeklodni szeretnek toletek a *Yamaha Tyros 2*-rol.
> Hatranyai/Elonyei.
> Elore is koszonom...


A tyros 2 nagyon jó hangszer még ma is !

PRO:
Részletgazdag hangzás jó kezelhetőség
Samplerezhetőség
Gyönyörű hangszer és masszív
A billentyűzet fasza játékérzetet biztosít !
Vokál processzor/
Videó kimenet
És még sorolhatnám még nem vetted meg ??? 

Kontra :
Vigyázni kell rá nagyon mert a festék hamar lekopik
Lassú töltési idő
Sampler nehézségek
Nem minden stílus jó hozzá az S770 mindenevővel szemben itt bezony konvertálgatni kell.
A tyros nem zongora 

Remek gép bátran megveheted .


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Április 25)

Na kezdem a 20 hozzaszolast mert hianyzik a forum


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Április 25)

Sziaszto
k


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Április 25)

nekem egy feketeYamaha T4 esem van


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Április 25)

Elotte egy T2 es volt es nagyon meg voltam elegedve de az ido telik es modernizalni kell


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Április 25)

a T5 set mar nem vettem meg megvarom a ujjab generaciot ,talan mar az iden megjelenik


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Április 25)

Jo napot kivanok minden forum tagnak


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Április 25)

hianyzik


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Április 25)

zingezug


----------



## Gara71 (2016 Április 25)

Hello!

Akik már csináltak 20 fórumbjegyzést ide, vissza tudnak menni a régi fórumokba?


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Április 25)

Hello


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Április 25)

Gara71 írta:


> Hello!
> 
> Akik már csináltak 20 fórumbjegyzést ide, vissza tudnak menni a régi fórumokba?


En remelěm hogy igy lesz


----------



## eugene wolf (2016 Április 25)

sziasztok megszünt az mp3 zenei alapok fórum???


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 25)

Ma nagyon gáz idő volt,van,,,,,fűtünk mint egyszer,,,


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 26)

Tudjátok élek - halok a jó swing zenérét és ezeket keresm


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 26)

mindegy hogy ki az előadó a ritmus az meghatározó


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 26)

Lehet klasszikus vagy kortárs egyremegy


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 26)

És természetesen nem csak a zene hanem a kottája is kincs számomra


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 26)

Ezúton kérnék mindenki hogy jelezze hogy hol tudok ilyen tipusú kottához hozzájutni


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 26)

A kotta gitár, fúvos esetleg zenekari teljes mindegy


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 26)

le tudjam játszani ez a fontos!


----------



## PozsarTibor (2016 Április 26)

Természetesen szövegeknek is örülök


----------



## izzy27564 (2016 Április 27)

KrisztinaMama írta:


> A Fórumon belül van egy olyan csoport, ahol a kisiskolások tudásfelmérőit teszik fel. Szerintem ott nagyobb sikerrel jársz.  Szép estét!


Kedves vagy . Köszönöm szépen. Üdv. Edit


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 27)

van valakinek Behringer keverőhöz felesleges külső táp?


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 27)

....szóval próbálnám újra....


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 27)

illetve folytatom....


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 27)

...szerintem valahol elszámolhattam magam....


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 27)

írogatok...


----------



## peppere73 (2016 Április 27)

.....és míg várakozok egész érdekes dolgokat olvasgatok....


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Április 28)

Gratulálok hozzá nagyon szuper hangszer lehet


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Április 28)

A 


angyal1956 írta:


> a T5 set mar nem vettem meg megvarom a ujjab generaciot ,talan mar az iden megjelenik




You tubon fent van a tyros 6 Az a baj nagyon nagyon lassú léptékkel halad a yamaha alig jön újítás én már örülnék ha 2016-2017 ben áttérnének egy jó nagy érintőkijelzőre és a Tyrosok burkolatát normálisan csinálnák meg ne kopjon le róla a festék.


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 28)

Nem akar szép idő lenni,,,,


----------



## tomika222 (2016 Április 28)

Mi az abszolút lehetetlen?
Tenger fenekére bugyit húzni...


----------



## tomika222 (2016 Április 28)

Fú de borús idő van.... áá


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Egy kérdésem lenne)


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Esetleg


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Tud


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Valaki


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Segíteni?


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Hogy


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Hol


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Van?


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Vagy?


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Hol?


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Lehetnek


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

A régi


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Jó


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Kis


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Topikok?


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Midi


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Mp3


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Stb.....


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Olyan jó


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Lenne


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Ha műkődnének


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Köszi,hogy


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Ide írhatok!


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Sziasztok!


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 29)

Szépnapot)


----------



## soltonka (2016 Április 29)

Ma már szép idő volt, alakul,,,,,


----------



## greenpalms (2016 Április 30)

Sziasztok!


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Április 30)

tommika74 írta:


> A régi


Vajon mire szeretnél célozni  ???


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Április 30)

Neked is szép napot !


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Április 30)

Egy jó kis Bossa Tyros 2 re


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Április 30)

Szia!jacksony95:Arra szerettem volna célozni,hogy a hozzászólások ellenében sem találom sajnos a midi,mp3,sty topikokat.Köszi a kérdésed)


----------



## mixike (2016 Április 30)




----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Május 1)

en is irogatok


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Május 1)

lehet hogy lass meg is van a 20 hozza szolaso
n mar


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Május 1)

vagy meg mindig nem?


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Május 1)

ugy latszik meg mindig keves


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Május 1)

igy hat irogatok


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Május 1)

nezegetem de meg mindig nem mukodik az oldalam


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Május 1)

hat persze mert meg mindig nincs eleg hozzaszolasom


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Május 1)

de ugy latszik ez mar az utolso ami hianzyik


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Május 1)

na ugy lats_zik mar csak ketto kell_


----------



## angyal1956 (2016 Május 1)

es ez az utolso


----------



## soltonka (2016 Május 2)

motyó


----------



## soltonka (2016 Május 2)

motyó


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 2)

Sziasztok Tyros 2 ben meg lehet nézni szétcsavarozás nélkül mennyi ram van ?


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 2)

S


tommika74 írta:


> Szia!jacksony95:Arra szerettem volna célozni,hogy a hozzászólások ellenében sem találom sajnos a midi,mp3,sty topikokat.Köszi a kérdésed)





Lehet nincs még meg a 20 hozzászólás nekem sem jön be semmi


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 2)

bbkinga írta:


> sziasztok
> miért nem tudok letölteni semmit?


Nincs 20 hozzászólásod szerintem még sokan kint rekedtek köztük én is


----------



## tommika74 (2016 Május 2)

34 hozzászólásom van eddig


----------



## soltonka (2016 Május 2)

mi a pontos elérési út a midi (ill.mp3) le és feltöltésekhez? mert nem a régi linkel kellene ami a könyvjelzőben van,,,


----------



## tomika222 (2016 Május 3)

Sziasztok tegnap este még meg volt a 20 hozzászólás mára már csak 17 miért?


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 3)

Elvileg nekem is megvan a 20 hozzászólás de nem történik semmi


----------



## soltonka (2016 Május 3)

Jááájjjjjj gyerekik! itt kel hogy hággyálák benneteket,,,  a nagy lófaszt kell írogatni itt 20 hosszá szólást,,,egyszerűen csak cseréljétek le az eddig használ böngészőtöket(Chrome) és ezt az alábbi linket nyissátok meg egy másik böngészőbe(Mozilla) és minden frankó lesz! és utána miután bejelentkeztetek már a "régi" böngészőbe is meg lehet nyitni a linket!

http://www.canadahun.com/temak/csak...ke-csatolások-2016.56239/page-20#post-4880273


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 3)

soltonka írta:


> Jááájjjjjj gyerekik! itt kel hogy hággyálák benneteket,,,  a nagy lófaszt kell írogatni itt 20 hosszá szólást,,,egyszerűen csak cseréljétek le az eddig használ böngészőtöket(Chrome) és ezt az alábbi linket nyissátok meg egy másik böngészőbe(Mozilla) és minden frankó lesz! és utána miután bejelentkeztetek már a "régi" böngészőbe is meg lehet nyitni a linket!
> 
> http://www.canadahun.com/temak/csak...ke-csatolások-2016.56239/page-20#post-4880273



Nem adja haver !


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 3)

Sziasztok működik egyáltalán valakinek a régi fórum ? Vagy mire jó ez a 20 hozzászólás ami már rég megvan ?


----------



## elenor20 (2016 Május 3)

Nekem sem müködik
nem tudok se letölteni se fel


----------



## elenor20 (2016 Május 3)

Valaki tudna nekem segíteni tyros 2 -esem van és nem akar bejönni a voice creation menü a gomb megnyomásával mi lehet a probléma?


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 3)

1---kiléptél mindenből mielőtt megnyomtad ?
2---Lehet gombcsere
3---Ki bekapcs

Okosabbat most nem tudok.


----------



## elenor20 (2016 Május 3)

nekem nem müködik


----------



## elenor20 (2016 Május 3)

lehet akkor is rossz a gomb ha nem volt használva sokszor?


----------



## elenor20 (2016 Május 3)

amugy a melette lévő funkcio gomb illetev a stylus creator az meg müködik


----------



## elenor20 (2016 Május 3)

mert nagyon jó dobszettet sikerült szereznem és fogadja a tyros 2 voice formátumban


----------



## elenor20 (2016 Május 3)

és mi az hogy nem tudok letőlteni meg nincs jogosultságom


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 3)

Szar lett ez aZ EGÉSZ ITT ÍGY...

Tyros 2 be stílus alá ,hogy teszel be dobot ha tvn-ben van a gépen ? Nekem nem adja be.


----------



## elenor20 (2016 Május 3)

ugy hogy megy a style és a dob készletnél visszalépsz és megjelenik a costum voice amit ugye betöltöttél a voicebe és már szól is


----------



## elenor20 (2016 Május 3)

csak most én azzal szívok hogy vettem egy másik tyros 2 őt és nem jön be a voice creation menü és nem tudok betölteni semmi tvn-t


----------



## elenor20 (2016 Május 3)

de az elözőbe müködött


----------



## elenor20 (2016 Május 3)

ez van nekem meg
http://www.dynamix-audio.com/2013/08/live-drums/?lang=en


----------



## elenor20 (2016 Május 3)

Neked milyen dobszetted van tvn-ben?


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 3)

Vannak Audio stílusaim is brutálok ezek meg vannak nekem is .
Tyros 2 re van pár prémium hangszín.És Csárdás mulatós stílusok én is szerkesztem őket 
Vannak komolyabb dobok is mint a Dinamix


----------



## elenor20 (2016 Május 3)

és a dinamix milyen formátumban van neked?
esetleg el tudod küldeni nekem?


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 3)

Minek adtad el az előző Tyros 2 őt ??? Ami bevált nem szabad bolygatni....

Az enyém szinte vadi új ismerőstől mertem én is csak megvenni.


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 3)

Holnap elküldöm dobj egy emailt 

SET tet hogy töltesz be ?


----------



## elenor20 (2016 Május 3)

de átdobom a programot neked szívesen nagyon jó és jól kezelhető wav hangokat tudsz berakni és átalakítani bármit tvn be és fogadja a tyros


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 3)

Meg van nekem is de pl az Epic Choir tök szarul szól rajta konvertálva


----------



## soltonka (2016 Május 3)

jacksony95 írta:


> Sziasztok működik egyáltalán valakinek a régi fórum ? Vagy mire jó ez a 20 hozzászólás ami már rég megvan ?


Helló! igen működik,ma sikerült belépnem,mint írtam feljebb is, szó szerint úgy csináltam,,,nem magamtól jöttem rá,Admin tanácsolta,,,


----------



## pit75 (2016 Május 4)

Sziasztok tudna valaki segíteni hogy tudok eljutni a midi nyalánkságok 2016 fórum hoz?


----------



## titanella (2016 Május 4)

pit75 írta:


> Sziasztok tudna valaki segíteni hogy tudok eljutni a midi nyalánkságok 2016 fórum hoz?


én ugy tudom 20 hozzászolás kell de már én sem tudom mi van itt.


----------



## soltonka (2016 Május 4)

pit75 írta:


> Sziasztok tudna valaki segíteni hogy tudok eljutni a midi nyalánkságok 2016 fórum hoz?



1 kell egy másik böngésző,
2 nyisd meg benne az alábbi linket:

http://canadahun.com/temak/csak-saj...ke-csatolások-2016.56239/page-20#post-4880389

3 majd megkér az oldal, hogy jelentkezz be, ennyi! ha a régi böngésződből kitörlöd a sütiket ott is fog működni az oldal,,ez tapasztalat végig csináltam és bent vagyok!
4 ha ezek a lépések nem segítenek akkor lehet hogy gyűjteni kell a hozzá szólásokat?nem tudom,,,de le írom menüpontok szerint is a menetét, ha a link nem működne a böngésződben:ha a "canadahun.com " főoldalról indulsz akkor ez az útvonal:
Főrumok / Kultúra művészet zene / Dallamról-dallamra / CSAK saját munkák, midik, mp3 alapok, karaoke csatolások 2016.

remélem segítettem,üdv.


----------



## titanella (2016 Május 4)

soltonka írta:


> 1 kell egy másik böngésző,
> 2 nyisd meg benne az alábbi linket:
> 
> http://canadahun.com/temak/csak-saját-munkák-midik-mp3-alapok-karaoke-csatolások-2016.56239/page-20#post-4880389
> ...


Nincsen nekem olyan hogy dallamról dallamra.megvan a hozzászólás nem lehetséges hogy várni kell valamennyi időt?Egyébként nagyon köszönöm a segitségedet rendes vagy.


----------



## soltonka (2016 Május 4)

titanella írta:


> Nincsen nekem olyan hogy dallamról dallamra.megvan a hozzászólás nem lehetséges hogy várni kell valamennyi időt?Egyébként nagyon köszönöm a segitségedet rendes vagy.


Nekem se volt az a Dalammról Dallamra,,,,, csak miután egy másik böngészőt(Mozollát) fel nem telepitettem,,,mert eddig a Crohme-t használtam,,,,azért írtam feljebb hogy másik böngésző kell,,,,(valószinű a cokie-ek ill, a sütik miatt)
Ja és én is írogattam a hozzászólásokat.de hogy menniyt nem tudom arról vissza igazolást nem küldött a canada oldal,,ezért gondolom hogy ne a hozzászólás a lényeg,,,, de ez nem biztos, 
csatoltam az oldalt,,,


----------



## soltonka (2016 Május 4)

Steveen írta:


> Szia Laci de én is it vagyok nem? vagy ez nem az a fórum?


Ez még nem a fórum,,,ez a jelenléti ív..... a fórum oldalról fel tettem egy képet feljebb,,,,


----------



## titanella (2016 Május 4)

soltonka írta:


> Ez még nem a fórum,,,ez a jelenléti ív..... a fórum oldalról fel tettem egy képet feljebb,,,,


Hát nem akar sikerülni pedig az operát éa a modzillát is próbáltam már.Nem tudom mit tegyek. mégegyszer köszönöm hogy segitettél.


----------



## soltonka (2016 Május 4)

titanella írta:


> Hát nem akar sikerülni pedig az operát éa a modzillát is próbáltam már.Nem tudom mit tegyek. mégegyszer köszönöm hogy segitettél.


írtam privibe,


----------



## néger100 (2016 Május 5)

sziasztok valami van az oldalal valaki tud segiteni


----------



## néger100 (2016 Május 5)

Yami550 írta:


> walaki segitsen ilyen stylusokat tölteni
> 
> 
> 
> jok


----------



## néger100 (2016 Május 5)

csa mindenkinek


----------



## néger100 (2016 Május 5)

s950 re pad file bank de tyros ra is jo


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Május 5)

Érdeklődök:* Hová tűntek el a a ZENÉS oldalak?*


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Május 5)

Üdv nincs meg valakinek Zoltán Erikától a Banális Történet Midibe ?


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Május 5)

Hogy lehet bejutni újra?


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Május 5)

Zsarnai István írta:


> Érdekes mert eddig be tudtam lépni, a mindi zenék és stílusok letöltésébe, de most egyáltalán nem enged be, pedig már több mint egy éve tag vagyok,, nagyon érdekelne hogy most miért is nem enged be ,,és hiba üzenetet ír,


Sikerült belépni a bűvös 20 után?


----------



## soltonka (2016 Május 5)

Ádám91 írta:


> Hogy lehet bejutni újra?


1 cserélj böngészőt,
2 nyisd meg benne az alábbi linket:
http://canadahun.com/temak/csak-saj...ke-csatolások-2016.56239/page-20#post-4880389
3 majd megkér az oldal, hogy jelentkezz be, ennyi! ha a régi böngésződből kitörlöd a sütiket ott is fog működni az oldal,,ez tapasztalat végig csináltam és bent vagyok!
4 ha ezek a lépések nem segítenek akkor lehet hogy gyűjteni kell a hozzá szólásokat?nem tudom,,,de le írom menüpontok szerint is a menetét, ha a link nem működne a böngésződben:ha a "canadahun.com " főoldalról indulsz akkor ez az útvonal:
Főrumok / Kultúra művészet zene / Dallamról-dallamra / CSAK saját munkák, midik, mp3 alapok, karaoke csatolások 2016.
remélem segítettem,üdv.


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Május 5)

Köszönöm az infot remélem sikerül a 20...


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 6)

*Tyros 2 Audio roma stílusok-* *Undeground Egy az egyben leklónozva Audio-ra ! *és bődületesen jó hangminták *Modern upright -Cimbalmok* valósághű zongora + Grand & dobok stúdió minőségű effektek elérhetőek nálam *SET *-ben ! Akit érdekel írjon !




https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_QOo3tqomYfNElzR25wa21wcFE/view?usp=sharing


----------



## titanella (2016 Május 6)

Ádám91 írta:


> Hogy lehet bejutni újra?


20 hozzászólás és böngészőcsere.


----------



## kalazi (2016 Május 7)

Hova lettek a zenei alapok? Miert szorakoztok ilyenekkel?


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 7)

Töröltek innen mindent nincs itt már semmi lassan én is törlöm magam
Csinálnak egy zenész fórumot utánna jól nyakon szarják őket !


----------



## soltonka (2016 Május 7)

kalazi írta:


> Hova lettek a zenei alapok? Miert szorakoztok ilyenekkel?


Csak állandó tag használhatja a canadahun,legtöbb funkcióját,,,, addig gyüjteni kell a hozzászólásokat , hogy azzá válj,,,, utána léphetsz ide,,, :

http://canadahun.com/temak/csak-saját-munkák-midik-mp3-alapok-karaoke-csatolások-2016.56239/page-22

Amúgy az oldalnak van több Adminja is,akik erről bővebb felvilágositást tud nektek adni.


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 7)

Én is állandó tag vagyok még sem tudom használni és a 20 hozzászólás is már rég meg kell,hogy legyen.....


----------



## soltonka (2016 Május 7)

2-nél azért több kell úgy tudom,,,, a régi oldal meg van, müködik ugyan úgy mint régen, nem kell aggódni, egyébb kérdéssel forduljatok az Adminhoz!


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 7)

*Persze 20 at akartam írni csak lemaradt a nulla...  
Fordultam adminhoz ezt válaszolta:*
Szia
Sok minden van es sok minden lett torolve.
A 20 hozzaszolasrol.....
Nem vagyunk warez oldal, hanem egy kozossegi oldal a vilag minden tajan elo magyarok reszere.
Nagyon nehezen tudjuk fentartani az oldalt , minden honapban ott lebeg ,hogy be kell zarnunk, mert csak a szerver koltseg havi $400.- amit csak a tagjaink tamogatasaval tudjuk fentartani.
Azt se fer ,hogy valaki idejon mert keres valamit es tavozik, a minium hogy legalabb szoba alljon velunk es valamilyen formaban komunikaljon.
1700-2000 kozott volt a csucs hogy ennyien voltak egyszere bent es a szerver kifekudt, a 20 hozzaszolas egy kicsit visszavesz a nagy latogatottsagbol, akik amugy se maradnanak itt nalunk.
Nem tudunk allandoan nagyobb es nagyobb szervert berelni es koltozkodni.
Minden csatoast csak 2 evig orzunk meg utana torlese kerul.
Igy is 1 terra a canadahun.
Sorolhatnam meg az okokat, de ezt mar nem tudom hanyzor irtuk le.


----------



## soltonka (2016 Május 7)

szar ügy,,,,


----------



## soltonka (2016 Május 7)

kire gondolsz? én már próbáltam többeknek segíteni,,,


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 7)

Hiába van meg már több mint 20 hozzászólás és hiába váltok böngészőt,akkor sem jó 
És az adminokra célosztam láttad milyen siránkozásba csaptak.Ha nincs pénzük fórumot üzemeltetni nem mi tehetünk róla mindenkit kirekesztettek előzetes értesítés nélkül ez a közösség nem ezt érdemelte.
Nyilván voltak és lesznek hiénák ez után is de őket könnyedén ki lehetett szűrni....


----------



## soltonka (2016 Május 7)

Hello! próbáld meg ezt,nem rég küldte egy kolléga,,,, mondja hogy ő sem tud oda belépni,de ide viszont igen,,,és ez az oldal ugyan az,mint amaz,,,  remélem érted,,,,

http://canadahun.com/temak/midi-nyalánkságok-saját-munkák.53191/page-257


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 8)

Már próbáltam....


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Május 8)

A 20 hozzászólást se egyszerű ám összeszedni


----------



## szussziii (2016 Május 8)

asdasdasd


----------



## szussziii (2016 Május 8)

ez egy nagy fos.. szóval hiába töltögettem fel a zenéimet ki lettem baszva. -.-


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

Itt mindenki ír mindent,de még egy midit vagy stílust nem làttam. 
Valaki tudna vàlaszt adni részletesen hogy hogy lehetne hozzà férni?
Pedig már írtam több comnentet mint 20


----------



## soltonka (2016 Május 9)

kuplung987 írta:


> Itt mindenki ír mindent,de még egy midit vagy stílust nem làttam.
> Valaki tudna vàlaszt adni részletesen hogy hogy lehetne hozzà férni?
> Pedig már írtam több comnentet mint 20


Itt:

http://canadahun.com/temak/csak-saját-munkák-midik-mp3-alapok-karaoke-csatolások-2016.56239/page-24

és itt is:

http://canadahun.com/temak/midi-nyalánkságok-saját-munkák.53191/page-257


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 9)

Nagyon szépen köszönöm.
Azt írja nem rendelkezem kellő jogultsággal,pedig közel 30 kommentem van.
Szerinted mikor tudom megnyitni őket?


----------



## soltonka (2016 Május 9)

Az a helyzet, hogy nem vagyok tisztába az oldal működésével,,, vannak itt Adminok ,kérdezd őket!


----------



## itsadán (2016 Május 10)

Vinky19 írta:


> A regisztrálástól számítva 2 napnak el kell telnie, és még 20 értelmes hozzászólásnak is kell lenni.​


Légyszíves segíts, hogy tudok 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni. Előre is köszönöm: Itsadán


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 10)

Köszönöm.


----------



## kuplung987 (2016 Május 11)

Valaki tudna küldeni rolandra jó mulatós stílust? nagyon megköszönném!


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Május 11)

kuplung987 írta:


> Itt mindenki ír mindent,de még egy midit vagy stílust nem làttam.
> Valaki tudna vàlaszt adni részletesen hogy hogy lehetne hozzà férni?
> Pedig már írtam több comnentet mint 20


Nagyon jó kérdés...


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Május 11)

mi lesz már


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Május 11)

Nem tudhatod meg - Fiesta

Mindent megtehetsz kedves, nem számít,
kutasd át a szobám, lopj el bármit
Nézz szét mindenhol, túrd fel az ágyam,
vagy kérdezd meg, hogy mit ittam lent a bárban
Figyelj! Vizsgáld át a ruhám, vedd el a pénzem
Nekem mindegy, mit teszel,
de hidd el, nem leszel boldogabb
Tudom, nem leszel boldogabb

Soha nem tudhatod meg azt, hogy én ki vagyok
Soha nem tudhatod meg, hogy mért épp ilyen vagyok
Soha nem tudhatod meg azt, hogy én ki vagyok
Soha nem tudhatod meg, hogy mért épp ilyen vagyok

Mindent megtehetsz drágám, nem számít,
tudd meg minden titkomat, nem számít
Olvasd ki a szememből, mire vágyom,
vagy keresd ki a telefonkönyből a számom
Gyere húzd fel a bőrömet, vedd el a lelkem
Nekem mindegy, mit teszel,
de hidd el, nem leszel boldogabb
Tudom, nem leszel boldogabb

Soha nem tudhatod meg azt, hogy én ki vagyok
Soha nem tudhatod meg, hogy mért épp ilyen vagyok
Soha nem tudhatod meg azt, hogy én ki vagyok
Soha nem tudhatod meg, hogy mért épp ilyen vagyok

Gyere húzd fel a bőrömet, vedd el a lelkem
Nekem mindegy, mit teszel,
de hidd el, nem leszel boldogabb
Tudom, nem leszel boldogabb

Soha nem tudhatod meg azt, hogy én ki vagyok
Soha nem tudhatod meg, hogy mért épp ilyen vagyok
Soha nem tudhatod meg azt, hogy én ki vagyok
Soha nem tudhatod meg, hogy mért épp ilyen vagyok

Soha nem tudhatod meg Soha nem tudhatod meg
Soha nem tudhatod meg Soha nem tudhatod meg
Soha nem tudhatod meg Soha nem tudhatod meg
Soha nem tudhatod meg Soha nem tudhatod meg


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Május 12)

Nincs meg valakinek a Kicsihuszár Midije?


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Május 12)

itsadán írta:


> Légyszíves segíts, hogy tudok 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni. Előre is köszönöm: Itsadán


Énis kére cserébe


----------



## itsadán (2016 Május 12)

Ádám91 írta:


> Énis kére cserébe


Kottáid is vannak?


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Május 13)

Akinek tudok segíteni valamiben itt megtalál én léptem innen .... 
Tudok segíteni a következőkben....

*Tyros 2- Audio **+** normál** stílusok - Hangszínek-dobkészletek -TVN *
*Saját szerkesztésű stílusok yamahákra - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_QOo3tqomYfY09rUGs2MlVHX28/view?usp=sharing*

*S770-Gyári Expansion pakkok-Stílusok írása kérésre is.*
*Korg pa 600 set-ek különlegességek*

*Megtaláltok facen is *
*https://www.facebook.com/jacksony78*

Üdv mindenkinek !!!!


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

Sziasztok szep napot mindenkinek!


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

szeo napot


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

gondoltam bekoszonok


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

zenei alapokat keresek tudna nekem segoteni valaki?


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

mulatos


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

alapokat keresek


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

renelem osszegyulik hamarosan a komment


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

1234


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

9


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

10


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

11


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

12 ez egy jelenleti iv


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

13


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

14


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

15


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

16 szep napot mindenkinek


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

17


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

18


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

19 hello


----------



## Kövesdi Ákoss (2016 Május 18)

20. komment


----------



## tiszakavics (2016 Május 23)




----------



## tiszakavics (2016 Május 23)




----------



## tiszakavics (2016 Május 23)




----------



## tiszakavics (2016 Május 23)




----------



## tiszakavics (2016 Május 23)




----------



## tiszakavics (2016 Május 23)




----------



## tiszakavics (2016 Május 23)




----------



## tiszakavics (2016 Május 23)




----------



## tiszakavics (2016 Május 23)




----------



## tiszakavics (2016 Május 23)




----------



## tiszakavics (2016 Május 23)




----------



## tiszakavics (2016 Május 23)




----------



## tiszakavics (2016 Május 23)




----------



## tiszakavics (2016 Május 23)




----------



## tiszakavics (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## tsbeci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## tsbeci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## tsbeci (2016 Május 23)

nem semmi


----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 23)




----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Május 24)

jó reggelt


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Május 24)

Kövesdi Ákoss írta:


> alapokat keresek


Én is tudnák csereberélni?


----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 25)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 25)




----------



## faktum10 (2016 Május 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## karvalyréka (2016 Május 28)

Ma végre átléptem a bűvös 20 - hozzászólást , nagyon szeretnék már visszajutni a midik,és a zenékhez!!! Valaki tudja,hogy mennyi időt kell várakozni,amig vissza enged a rendszer??


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Május 30)

[HIDE][/HIDE]


----------



## farkas.beci (2016 Május 31)




----------



## rockincats (2016 Június 1)

neked is


----------



## rockincats (2016 Június 1)

és mindenkinek is


----------



## rockincats (2016 Június 1)

43256778


----------



## rockincats (2016 Június 1)

rtregfrer


----------



## rockincats (2016 Június 1)

reeftbg


----------



## rockincats (2016 Június 1)

uziujj


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Június 1)




----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

hova lettek a midik?


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

igaz, hogy kell min. 20db hozzászólás a jogosultsághoz?


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

mert akkor....1


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

kettő..


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

három..


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

négy..


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

öt..


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

hat..


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

hét..


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

nyolc..


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

kilenc..


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

10..


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

de most komolyan..


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

kell 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

ahhoz, hogy lássam itt a midik-et?


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

meg várni 24h ?!


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

mióta van ez így?


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

valaki tudna erre nekem választ adni?


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

azt hiszem nekem is megvan igy a 20 hozzászólás...


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

sziasztok!


----------



## Szabi_84 (2016 Június 2)

További szép napot!


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 2)

egykis zene ezt az utemet keresem yamahara


mihalko karol írta:


> LASSAN JARJ TOVABB ERSZ


ja igy van


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 2)

Steveen írta:


> Felteszek egy általam szerkesztett Mixet Mond ugye- Távollét.


isten meg bocsat de a testveriseg soha


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

sziasztok


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

üdv


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

helló


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

szép napott


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

ok


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

hop


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)




----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

nagyon jó


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

föl


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

szép napott


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

oxi


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

köszi


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)




----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

nagy


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

kicsi


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

volt


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

fel


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

le


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

egy


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

kettő


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

három


----------



## talabos (2016 Június 5)

négy


----------



## csutiboy (2016 Június 13)

Yamadabadú


----------



## csutiboy (2016 Június 13)

csutiboy írta:


> Én sem tudom Ádám.
> 
> Remélem sikerül bekerülnöm a KÖR -be!



Ha gondolod, válaszolgathatunk egymásnak. Talán az besegít.


----------



## csutiboy (2016 Június 13)

gytomitomi írta:


> Gratula! Nekem még nem megy a letöltés. Bőven 20. Mégsem megy.


Szervusz!

Elképzelhető, hogy válaszolgatni (is) kell?!

Mindegy, ha gondolod ... belekezdtem.


----------



## csutiboy (2016 Június 13)

Kár idegeskedni. Nekik nem lesz tőle se jobb, se rosszabb. Válaszolgatunk itt egymásnak 21 -szer, aztán meglátjuk 48 óra múlva.

Ha utána sem műkszik, akkor szakadjon!


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Június 13)

csutiboy írta:


> Ha gondolod, válaszolgathatunk egymásnak. Talán az besegít.


Az jó lenne legalább meglenne a 20


----------



## csutiboy (2016 Június 13)

Ádám91 írta:


> Az jó lenne legalább meglenne a 20


Akkor hajrá !!!


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Június 13)

csutiboy írta:


> Akkor hajrá !!!


Arra is esik az eső?


----------



## csutiboy (2016 Június 13)

Nem...itt nem esik. Bár borult volt az ég. Nálatok igen?


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

hogy lehet be jutni?


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

2 éve tag vagyok!


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

szeretnék továbbra is tag maradni


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

szeretnék újra midiket böngészni


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

nagyon hiányzik


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)




----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

_*minden nap böngészem az oldalt *_


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

én is zenész vagyok


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

aki ezt a midit imádja


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

valaki irja már le hogy mit lehet tenni


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

mert eddig amit irtatok nekem nem működik


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

előre is köszönöm


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

gondolom nektek is hiányzik


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

minden segitséget el fogadok


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

ha tudok segítek én is


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

aki szereti a midit meg tesz mindent


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

szeretném hogy ez az oldal továbbra is működne


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Június 13)

ez egy jo kis közösség


----------



## csutiboy (2016 Június 13)

Mi sem tudjuk... csak írogatunk itt egymásnak a remény kitartó erejével, meg minden ....


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Június 13)

csutiboy írta:


> Nem...itt nem esik. Bár borult volt az ég. Nálatok igen?


igen egész nap


----------



## szilone1 (2016 Június 13)




----------



## csutiboy (2016 Június 13)

Ádám91 írta:


> igen egész nap


Az gáz.... Gálvölgyi megmondja a tutit, ha időjárásról van szó.


----------



## csutiboy (2016 Június 13)

banethadam94 írta:


> gondolom nektek is hiányzik


Hát persze...


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 13)

1


----------



## Hitman 44 (2016 Június 13)

jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 13)

szeretném én is összegyűjteni


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 13)

hurrá


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 13)

éljen


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 13)

hideg van


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 13)

és este


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 13)

hááát


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 13)

jól van


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 13)

szeretek olvasni


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 13)

sziasztok


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 13)

hello


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 13)

este lett


----------



## szilone1 (2016 Június 13)

Itt is hideg van és esik az eső!


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 14)

néger100 írta:


> s950 re pad file bank de tyros ra is jo


ja nekem is megvan


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 14)

B Szabó Imre írta:


> Érdeklődök:* Hová tűntek el a a ZENÉS oldalak?*


ez jo kerdes ez ojan mint a bermuda


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 14)

szilone1 írta:


> Itt is hideg van és esik az eső!


az ido mar csak ijen


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 14)

Ádám91 írta:


> Üdv nincs meg valakinek Zoltán Erikától a Banális Történet Midibe ?


valahol meg van de ugyse fogod meg talalni


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 14)

szilone1 írta:


> Itt is hideg van és esik az eső!


meg medig


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 14)

na meg


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 14)

jó reggelt


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 14)

szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 14)

szépen süt a nap


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 14)

ma biztos nem fog esni


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 14)




----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 14)




----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 14)

hurrá


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 14)

szuper


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 14)

kész is


----------



## Timcsók66 (2016 Június 14)

hurrá


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Június 14)

néger100 írta:


> valahol meg van de ugyse fogod meg talalni


Miért?


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Június 14)

csutiboy írta:


> Az gáz.... Gálvölgyi megmondja a tutit, ha időjárásról van szó.


Na mit?


----------



## szilone1 (2016 Június 14)

Szépjónapot kívánok!


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Június 14)

szilone1 írta:


> Szépjónapot kívánok!


viszont


----------



## szilone1 (2016 Június 14)




----------



## jose258 (2016 Június 14)

sziasztok remélem visszaáll a régi rend


----------



## jose258 (2016 Június 14)

baromira rossz így


----------



## jose258 (2016 Június 14)

nem is tudom


----------



## szilone1 (2016 Június 14)




----------



## sárgarigó (2016 Június 15)

gytomitomi írta:


> Gratula! Nekem még nem megy a letöltés. Bőven 20. Mégsem megy.



Köszönöm  sok jó ember van itt a fórumon nekem már sokat sok mindenben segítettek  NAGYON *NAGY KÖSZÖNET *neikik


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Június 15)

sárgarigó írta:


> Köszönöm  sok jó ember van itt a fórumon nekem már sokat sok mindenben segítettek  NAGYON *NAGY KÖSZÖNET *neikik


Szükség is van a 20 eléréséhez a segítségre


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Június 15)

MIKOR LESZ A RÉGI ??????????????????????????


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Június 16)

bánzi jános rudolf írta:


> MIKOR LESZ A RÉGI ??????????????????????????


Jó lenne tudni....


----------



## messideco (2016 Június 18)

jelen


----------



## jose258 (2016 Június 18)

valami még nem jó


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Június 19)

Köszi


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Június 20)

Ádám91 írta:


> Köszi


szivesen


----------



## korg pa 500 (2016 Június 21)

Yamaha psr s970 south east eu ..


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

csokinyul írta:


> Hajrá Hajrá


ez az


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

antcsilla írta:


> Turistaként gyönyörű, ott élni is csodás lehet, feltéve, ha tudsz franciául, különben elég nehéz dolgod lehet!


ja ja


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

csokinyul írta:


> Mondjatok valamit


de mit


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

antcsilla írta:


> Szerintem az egész banda gáz!!!!!!!!! Nem tudnak úgy viccelődni kis országunk helyzetén, ahogy mondjuk Hofi tudott egykoron!


markos nadas a kiray ok magukat adtak


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 10


13


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 14


14


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 15


15


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 16


16


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

erzsike57 írta:


> Pppp


17


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

erzsike57 írta:


> Pppp


18


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

erzsike57 írta:


> ssssss


19


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 6


19d


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 12


ami


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 13


sok


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 13


az nekem


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 14


is


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 15


sok


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 17


mire


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 17


varsz


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 18


meg


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 18


meg


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 18


egy


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 19


keto


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 18


harom


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 19


negy ,,,


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

szahetti írta:


> 19


ot...


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

daniel1123 írta:


> 9


10


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

néger100 írta:


> negy ,,,


5


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

néger100 írta:


> 10


11


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

néger100 írta:


> ot...


it


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

zsoltikagolf16d írta:


> Remélem mindenki tudomást szerez róla.


1


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

zsoltikagolf16d írta:


> 19 hozzászólás és mindjárt a 20.


2


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

nandistyle írta:


> próbálkozom


5


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

nandistyle írta:


> nálam van a hiba


6


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

egy kis yamaha


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

kanadakrisz írta:


> 44444444


1


----------



## néger100 (2016 Június 22)

kanadakrisz írta:


> 9999999999999


2


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Június 23)

*Sziasztok ! Yamaha S770 - S970 re elérhetőek lettek a Tyros 2 ből ismert Audio Stílusok *
*Néhány DEMO : s770*

*https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_QOo3tqomYfM0dKWVdRYW1XWXM/view?pref=2&pli=1*

*https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_QOo3tqomYfSlZybVBibU9fVW8/view?pref=2&pli=1*

*https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_QOo3tqomYfV0xnSUdVZ0ZSUzg/view?pref=2&pli=1*


*Ilyen és ehhez hasonló finomságok vannak végre s770 en ! A TYROS 2 tulajok tudják egy set betöltése akár fél órát !!! Is igénybe vehet Míg ezt az S770 egy szempillantás alatt bevágja .Gyakorlatilag bekapcsolod a hangszert és kész is  *
*Facén keressetek itt nem sokat vagyok*
*https://www.facebook.com/jacksony78*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 23)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 23)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 23)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 23)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 23)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Június 23)

17


----------



## sztikelin (2016 Június 24)

Mennyire kell, hogy "értelmes" legyen a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## sztikelin (2016 Június 24)

Még 15 kell


----------



## sztikelin (2016 Június 24)

12


----------



## sztikelin (2016 Június 24)

99999


----------



## sztikelin (2016 Június 24)

77777


----------



## sztikelin (2016 Június 24)

Ha kijátszható akkor mire jó ez a 20 hsz?


----------



## sztikelin (2016 Június 24)

55555


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Június 24)

Még 10 likre volna szükségem......


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 25)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 25)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 25)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 25)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 25)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 26)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 26)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 26)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 26)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 26)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## jose258 (2016 Június 26)

valaki meg tudja mondani miért nem számolja az oldal a hozzászólásokat???


----------



## korg pa 500 (2016 Június 26)




----------



## korg pa 500 (2016 Június 26)

Ha valakinek szüksége south east eu .s970...


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 27)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 27)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 27)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 27)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## B Szabó Imre (2016 Június 27)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Június 27)

*Jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene és az oldal!*


----------



## sztimici25 (2016 Június 28)

mir mur írta:


> nem tudom mikor törik meg a jég!


----------



## picipatas (2016 Június 30)

1


----------



## picipatas (2016 Június 30)

2


----------



## picipatas (2016 Június 30)

3


----------



## picipatas (2016 Június 30)

3


----------



## picipatas (2016 Június 30)

5


----------



## picipatas (2016 Június 30)

6


----------



## picipatas (2016 Június 30)

7


----------



## picipatas (2016 Június 30)

8


----------



## picipatas (2016 Június 30)

9


----------



## picipatas (2016 Június 30)

10


----------



## picipatas (2016 Június 30)

11


----------



## picipatas (2016 Június 30)

12


----------



## messideco (2016 Július 1)

17


----------



## picipatas (2016 Július 1)

Mikor lesz ismét használható?


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Július 2)




----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 2)

Kell 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 2)

Még kell 19 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 2)

Még kell 18 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 2)

Még kell 17 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 2)

Még kell 16 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 2)

Még mindig kell 15 hozzászólás.


----------



## fau76 (2016 Július 4)

remélem már elég lesz nekem is és így meglesz a 20


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Július 4)

taveszbaktálo


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Még kell 14 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Még kell 13 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Még kell 12 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Még kell 11 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Már csak 10 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Még kell 9 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Még kell 8 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Még kell 7 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Kristi870 írta:


> Már csak 10 hozzászólás kell.


Ez is hozzászólásnak minősül?


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Még kell 6 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Már csak 5 hozzászólás szükséges.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Már csak 4 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Már csak 3 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Már csak 2 hozzászólás.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Már csak 1 hozzászólás kell.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Remélem Ennyi kell csak hogy állandó tag legyek


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Még mindig kell valamennyi hozzászólás.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Netán kell lájk is?


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Még most sem vagyok állandó.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Addig írok amíg nem leszek állandó tag.


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Kottákat miért nem lehet megtalálni???


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Ha még írok 3 hozzászólást akkor lesz 30 az már nem elég?


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Még 2


----------



## Kristi870 (2016 Július 4)

Ez a 30. Hozzászólásom


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 4)

20


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 4)

19


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 4)

18


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 4)

Tizenhét..


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 4)

tizen6


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 4)

T izen öt


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 4)

tizennégy


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 4)

13


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 4)

12


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 4)

11


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 5)

Tíz


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 5)

kilencz


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 5)

11


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 5)

Hét


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 5)

6


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 5)

Öt..


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 5)

4


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 5)

Há' rom..


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 5)

Khettö


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 5)

Eggy..


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 5)

egyse'nem.. :-O


----------



## Kalmannagy (2016 Július 5)

Köszi mod


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Július 5)

Jó reggelt minden kedves forum társamnak


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

bbkinga írta:


> sziasztok
> miért nem tudok letölteni semmit?



Szia!

Nálam ugyan ez a helyzet....
Írtam az adminnak, és mondták, hogy 20 hozzászólást el kell érjem...


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

bánzi jános rudolf írta:


> Jó reggelt minden kedves forum társamnak



Neked is!


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Minda81 írta:


> Sziasztok!!
> keresek Szekeres Adri alapokat, lehet karaoke alap, vagy zenei alap..bármi jöhet
> köszönöm



Szia!
Nekem van, de most hirtelen nem találom....,de ha meg lesznek feltöltöm...


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Minda81 írta:


> Sziasztok!!
> keresek Szekeres Adri alapokat, lehet karaoke alap, vagy zenei alap..bármi jöhet
> köszönöm


Szia!
Nekem van, de most hirtelen nem találom....,de ha meg lesznek feltöltöm...


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

bánzi jános rudolf írta:


> Jó reggelt minden kedves forum társamnak


Viszont, neked is!


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Sziasztok!

Keresek Republic alapokat...
Ha valaki tudna, azt megköszönném!


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Tankcsabda alapok....


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alapok


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

bánzi jános rudolf írta:


> Jó reggelt minden kedves forum társamnak


Viszont!


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Mindenkinek szép napot!


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## detpepe (2016 Július 5)

Midi alap


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

mikor?


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

lessz???


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

ujra


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

elérhető


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

a midi


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

ZENE


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

böngészése??


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

nagyon várom már! 8


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

jó lenne ha ujra működne! 9


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

nagyon szeretek köztük böngészni 10


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

nagyon hiányzik már! 11


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

nem csak!12


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

nekem! 13


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

hanem!! 14


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

rengeteg!! 15


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

embernek 16


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

ezen 17


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

az! 18


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

oldalon!!!!!!! 19


----------



## banethadam94 (2016 Július 5)

_*SZERETNÉNK HA ÚJRA MŰKÖDNE!!!!*_


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

sziasztok


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

jo a forum


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

szuper


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

csucs vagy


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

csiga biga


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

nyar van


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

nagyon kiraly ez az oldal


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

bravooooooo


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

canada hun


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

galagonya


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

citrom izu banan


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

kek es sarga


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

nagyon vicces


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

hallleluja


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

like


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

nyarva buli van


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

krakk


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

vakond ur


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

seveled sem nelkuled


----------



## szinty boy (2016 Július 6)

atovabbi viszont latasra


----------



## Putnoki Zoltán (2016 Július 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Július 14)

defdd


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Július 17)

Veled álmodtam az éjjel, jaj de jó volt látni téged láttam magam a szemed tükrében,
Azt mondtad, hogy mindig velem leszel, ketten nézzük csillagot az égen,
Hol vannak ezek az ígéretek,

Lehet, ma mást szeretsz talán, de én mindig ugyanúgy várok rád
Egy perc elég, óh. a szívemet, az életem újra rabbál tegyed
Ez a sorsom tudom, nincs, mit tegyek, ennek most már tudom így kell, legyen

Te vagy nekem ez a minden, kinek mása egyebe nincsen, csak a szíve, na meg az élete,
Ha rád talál, a magány éppen nézz fölfelé fenn az égen én is ugyan azt az eget nézem
Lehet, ma mást szeretsz talán, de én mindig ugyanúgy várok rád

Egy perc elég, óh. a szívemet, az életem újra rabbá tegyed
Ez a sorsom tudom, nincs, mit tegyek, ennek most már tudom így kell, legyen
Veled álmodtam az éjjel, jaj de jó volt látni téged láttam magam a szemed tükrében,
Azt mondtad, hogy mindig velem leszel, ketten nézzük csillagot az égen,
Hol vannak ezek az ígéretek,

Lehet, ma mást szeretsz talán, de én mindig ugyanúgy várok rád
Egy perc elég, óh. a szívemet, az életem újra rabbál tegyed
Ez a sorsom tudom, nincs, mit tegyek, ennek most már tudom így kell, legyen

Te vagy nekem ez a minden, kinek mása egyebe nincsen, csak a szíve, na meg az élete,
Ha rád talál, a magány éppen nézz fölfelé fenn az égen én is ugyan azt az eget nézem
Lehet, ma mást szeretsz talán, de én mindig ugyanúgy várok rád

Egy perc elég, óh. a szívemet, az életem újra rabbá tegyed
Ez a sorsom tudom, nincs, mit tegyek, ennek most már tudom így kell, legyen


----------



## geckomnak (2016 Július 17)

_Egy kis csemege estére...._


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

dddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

pppppppppppppőőőőőőőőőőőőő


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

kjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

dfffffffffffffffffbvgvb


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

ffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjfffsssssssssssss


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

sddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

káéááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá


----------



## Korg zenesz (2016 Július 18)

aaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Július 18)

YAMAHA
TYROS


----------



## Fábry Szilvia (2016 Július 19)

Tizenkettő


----------



## Fábry Szilvia (2016 Július 19)

13


----------



## geckomnak (2016 Július 20)

http://canadahun.com/temak/ducik-akik.3486/page-307#post-4924236
...és most mi történik? Csupa fül vagyok..
Ilyen tehetetlen nincs még egy, mint én...Ez az idő múlása vagy valami más?


----------



## geckomnak (2016 Július 21)

_*Ahogy lesz - lista*_
Már kezdek fáradni.....kifáradni, elfáradni


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 21)

dehogy faradsz, na meg 5


----------



## geckomnak (2016 Július 21)

Én édes Katinkám, Andikám....Virágszálam, Virágcsokrom....


----------



## geckomnak (2016 Július 21)

Kissé teltek teltebbek és még....


----------



## geckomnak (2016 Július 21)

_lánchíd galéria_


----------



## geckomnak (2016 Július 21)

_*Országház 2 galéria*_


----------



## geckomnak (2016 Július 21)

*Sean Connery*


----------



## AndiC (2016 Július 21)

ok, megvan a 20, automatikus rendszerfrissites utan mar allando tagga valsz. az uzeneteket helyukre teszem, megtalalod oket ha a hozzaszolasra kattintasz a profiloldaladon.


----------



## geckomnak (2016 Július 21)

*Tavasz2006*

*Ezer köszönet ANDINAK személyesen *


----------



## czerjakkk (2016 Július 21)

Sziasztok miert nem tudok semmit letolteni?kb fel eve tudtam mindent feltolteni letolteni de most hogy ujra beleptem nem tudok


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

20


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

19


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

18


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

17


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

1616161616161616


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

15 15 15 15 15 15 15 15 15 15 15


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

14 14 14 14


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

13 13 13 13 131 31 31313 13


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

12 12 12 12 12 12 12 12 12 12 12 12 12


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 11 1111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

10101010101010101010101010101010101010


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

99999999999999999999999999


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

888888888888888888888888


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

7777777777777777777777777777


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

66666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

55555555555555555555555


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

444444444444444444444444


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

3333333333333333333333333


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

2222222222222222


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

11111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## Szabó Timi (2016 Július 21)

000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Július 21)

aaaaa


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Július 23)

YAMAHA VS VILÁG


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 Július 23)

Valaki Tudna küldeni Tunyogi és Vikidál midiket előre is köszi


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Július 23)

kkk


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

tuzpiros


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

letezem


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

emberek


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

lilaakac


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

huzhatod


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

15


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

14


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

13


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

12


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

11


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

10


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

9!!!!


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

8!!!!!!


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

7!!!!


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

6!!!!!


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

5!!!!!!


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

4!!!!!


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

3!!!!


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

2!!!!!


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

1!!!!


----------



## Attila8004 (2016 Július 24)

0!!!!!!


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)




----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)




----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

7


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

1


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

2


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

3


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

4


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

5


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

6


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

7


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

8


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

9


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

1q


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

11


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

12


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

13


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

14


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

15


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

16


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

17


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

18


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

_*19*_


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)

*20*


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)




----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)




----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)




----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)




----------



## tyros1985 (2016 Július 25)




----------



## sgyi (2016 Július 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## sgyi (2016 Július 26)

Azt hol látom, hogy összegyűlt e a 20 szólásom?


----------



## sgyi (2016 Július 26)

Most 2 napot kell várnom,hogy aktív lehessek?


----------



## sgyi (2016 Július 26)

2 nap múlva azokat a dolgokat is látni fogom,amit eddig nem láttam, illetve nem tudtam letölteni?


----------



## pappnikos (2016 Július 26)




----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Július 26)

hhhh


----------



## pappnikos (2016 Július 26)




----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Július 27)

jessz


----------



## Pszabina862 (2016 Július 28)

nagyon cseles


----------



## capslook (2016 Július 29)

1


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Július 29)

[HIDE][/HIDE]


----------



## KisKovesz (2016 Július 30)

Sziasztok!
Itt van néhány MIDI File. Válogassatok.


----------



## KisKovesz (2016 Július 30)

jacksony95 írta:


> *Sziasztok ! Yamaha S770 - S970 re elérhetőek lettek a Tyros 2 ből ismert Audio Stílusok *
> *Néhány DEMO : s770*
> 
> *https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_QOo3tqomYfM0dKWVdRYW1XWXM/view?pref=2&pli=1*
> ...


Hatalmas ez a stílus. nekem személy szerint nagyon tetszik. a Facebook-on írtam is üzit


----------



## KisKovesz (2016 Július 30)

Ha valaki tudna küldeni Yamaha stílusokat azt megköszönném 
PSR-S550B


----------



## KisKovesz (2016 Július 30)




----------



## KisKovesz (2016 Július 30)

Nord


----------



## KisKovesz (2016 Július 30)

Aki yamaha stílus szerkesztéssel foglalkozik az keressen meg


----------



## KisKovesz (2016 Július 30)

nandistyle írta:


> remélem minél többen visszatudunk jutni a szintetizátor stílusok( topikokba fórumokba).


Hát igen ideje lenne már


----------



## KisKovesz (2016 Július 30)

jacksony95 írta:


> Pár *Sty Yamahára*


ez az ! ezek jól jönnek


----------



## KisKovesz (2016 Július 30)

21


----------



## KisKovesz (2016 Július 30)

21


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 30)

nem tudok letölteni semit segicsetek


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 30)

komoj


----------



## KisKovesz (2016 Július 30)

lovacska1987 írta:


> nem tudok letölteni semit segicsetek


legyen meg a 20 commented és várj egy napot az a biztos


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 30)

kössz a segitseget


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 30)

tyros 5 re keresek száj bögö sampligot


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

1


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

2


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

3


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)




----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

lasan hussz lessz


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

na meg egy kicsit


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

7 na meg


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

fáraszto dolog ez 8


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

9 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

ppppfffpppfff


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

11


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

lassan 12


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

13 ekora baromságot


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

14 goo goog


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

15 yess yess​


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

16 16 16 16 16 16


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

17 17


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

18


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

19


----------



## lovacska1987 (2016 Július 31)

20 yess yess remelem most müködni fog


----------



## CptKilljoy (2016 Július 31)

21


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Augusztus 3)

jó reggelt kivánok


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Augusztus 3)

még azt mondják ........


----------



## buraglini (2016 Augusztus 3)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


Kösz a befogadást


----------



## buraglini (2016 Augusztus 3)

Szép estét


----------



## buraglini (2016 Augusztus 3)

a nagy családban


----------



## buraglini (2016 Augusztus 3)

Tudja valaki,hogy hogyan készül a rongyosrétes


----------



## buraglini (2016 Augusztus 3)

Bőjti napokon ezt ették


----------



## buraglini (2016 Augusztus 3)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


2016


----------



## buraglini (2016 Augusztus 3)

MMXVI


----------



## buraglini (2016 Augusztus 3)

mi ti ők


----------



## buraglini (2016 Augusztus 3)

inkák


----------



## buraglini (2016 Augusztus 3)

Fhőnix


----------



## buraglini (2016 Augusztus 3)

szeretek itt lenni


----------



## buraglini (2016 Augusztus 3)

virgin


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Augusztus 6)

Veled álmodtam az éjjel, jaj de jó volt látni téged láttam magam a szemed tükrében,
Azt mondtad, hogy mindig velem leszel, ketten nézzük csillagot az égen,
Hol vannak ezek az ígéretek,

Lehet, ma mást szeretsz talán, de én mindig ugyanúgy várok rád
Egy perc elég, óh. a szívemet, az életem újra rabbál tegyed
Ez a sorsom tudom, nincs, mit tegyek, ennek most már tudom így kell, legyen

Te vagy nekem ez a minden, kinek mása egyebe nincsen, csak a szíve, na meg az élete,
Ha rád talál, a magány éppen nézz fölfelé fenn az égen én is ugyan azt az eget nézem
Lehet, ma mást szeretsz talán, de én mindig ugyanúgy várok rád

Egy perc elég, óh. a szívemet, az életem újra rabbá tegyed
Ez a sorsom tudom, nincs, mit tegyek, ennek most már tudom így kell, legyen
Veled álmodtam az éjjel, jaj de jó volt látni téged láttam magam a szemed tükrében,
Azt mondtad, hogy mindig velem leszel, ketten nézzük csillagot az égen,
Hol vannak ezek az ígéretek,

Lehet, ma mást szeretsz talán, de én mindig ugyanúgy várok rád
Egy perc elég, óh. a szívemet, az életem újra rabbál tegyed
Ez a sorsom tudom, nincs, mit tegyek, ennek most már tudom így kell, legyen

Te vagy nekem ez a minden, kinek mása egyebe nincsen, csak a szíve, na meg az élete,
Ha rád talál, a magány éppen nézz fölfelé fenn az égen én is ugyan azt az eget nézem
Lehet, ma mást szeretsz talán, de én mindig ugyanúgy várok rád

Egy perc elég, óh. a szívemet, az életem újra rabbá tegyed
Ez a sorsom tudom, nincs, mit tegyek, ennek most már tudom így kell, legyen


----------



## jacksony95 (2016 Augusztus 11)

*Yamaha S770-Edda demo Új Gitár sampler+ dob

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_QOo3tqomYfWWtnMFhZal9HZ2c/view?usp=sharing

Romás : 2016 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_QOo3tqomYfV0xnSUdVZ0ZSUzg/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_QOo3tqomYfYnFXdDU5WE5PVUE/view?usp=sharing

Jimmy-


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_QOo3tqomYfZDY3cHpINWdTbG8/view?usp=sharing*


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Augusztus 12)

yyyyy


----------



## elvisz S 910 (2016 Augusztus 15)

jacksony95 írta:


> *Yamaha S770-Edda demo Új Gitár sampler+ dob
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_QOo3tqomYfWWtnMFhZal9HZ2c/view?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


Szia nagyon jó lett!


----------



## Delay (2016 Augusztus 18)

Sziasztok!
Mi az oka hogy a régebben ismert midis oldal nem elérhető?


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

nyaklev*es*


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

jacksony95 írta:


> *Yamaha S770-Edda demo Új Gitár sampler+ dob
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_QOo3tqomYfWWtnMFhZal9HZ2c/view?usp=sharing
> 
> ...


 Ez nagyon ügyes.


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

[HIDE]ezt el rejtettem [/HIDE]


----------



## Mityu21 (2016 Augusztus 18)

tetszik ez a fórum


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Augusztus 18)

yyyyy


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 19)

20


----------



## Ritter János (2016 Augusztus 19)

19


----------



## Mészáros Szófia (2016 Augusztus 20)

nekem Onyx Boox van


----------



## Mészáros Szófia (2016 Augusztus 20)

viszont a fiam most kap egy Alcort, arról még nincs tapasztalatom...


----------



## Mészáros Szófia (2016 Augusztus 20)

sajnos nem voltam ott, amikor a család kiválasztotta neki az ebook-olvasót, így nem tudtam beleszólni


----------



## Mészáros Szófia (2016 Augusztus 20)

pedig sok jó tippet kaptam ebben a fórumban is már korábban...


----------



## kornel 001 (2016 Augusztus 21)

Tudja valaki miért nem lehet a midikre rá keresni ????


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Augusztus 21)

Nagyon jó hogy újra indult az oldal .


----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)

üdv


----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)

jó itt lenni


----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)

jók a cikkek


----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)




----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)




----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)




----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)




----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)




----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)

auh


----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)

A „mindörökre” bizony nagyon-nagyon-nagyon hosszú idő.


----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)

*óda egy görög vázához*


----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)

Óh, tűnt derűk arája, íme még


----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)

itt állsz s dajkál a vén idő s a csend


----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)

s mesélsz: füzérid közt rajzos regék


----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)

lágy dalnál édesebb lejtése leng:


----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)

óh, lombdíszed közt mily legenda él?


----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)

Mily istenségek, vagy mily emberek?


----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)

Árkádia, vagy Tempe-völgy e táj?


----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)

Vagy más ég s föld? Kik e vad némberek?


----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)

Őrültet űznek? vagy harc sodra kél?


----------



## margareta-7 (2016 Augusztus 26)

Sip andalog? dob dong? kéj láza fáj?


----------



## Zalabai Kata (2016 Augusztus 27)




----------



## Zalabai Kata (2016 Augusztus 27)




----------



## Zalabai Kata (2016 Augusztus 27)

Még nyílnak a völgyben a kerti virágok.................


----------



## Zalabai Kata (2016 Augusztus 27)

Még zöldel a nyárfa az ablak előtt............


----------



## Zalabai Kata (2016 Augusztus 27)

De látod amottan a téli világot?


----------



## Zalabai Kata (2016 Augusztus 27)

Már hó takará el a bérci tetőt.


----------



## Zalabai Kata (2016 Augusztus 27)

Még ifju szivemben a lángsugarú nyár


----------



## Zalabai Kata (2016 Augusztus 27)

S még benne virít az egész kikelet,


----------



## Zalabai Kata (2016 Augusztus 27)

De íme sötét hajam őszbe vegyűl már


----------



## Zalabai Kata (2016 Augusztus 27)

A tél dere már megüté fejemet.


----------



## Zalabai Kata (2016 Augusztus 27)




----------



## Nater (2016 Augusztus 28)




----------



## Zalabai Kata (2016 Augusztus 28)




----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Szeptember 1)

kellemes estét


----------



## pearl8200 (2016 Szeptember 2)

sárgarigó írta:


> ha valakinek midi kell segítek


Szia! Midi terén tudnál segíteni? Szükségem lenne néhány dal (eredeti dal) midijére, mint pl.: Suzi Quatro: Stumblin in.
Lenne még néhány, de ez most fontos lenne 
Előre is köszönöm!!!!


----------



## kornel 001 (2016 Szeptember 2)

pearl8200 írta:


> Szia! Midi terén tudnál segíteni? Szükségem lenne néhány dal (eredeti dal) midijére, mint pl.: Suzi Quatro: Stumblin in.
> Lenne még néhány, de ez most fontos lenne
> Előre is köszönöm!!!!


szia engem is érdekelne midi


----------



## mclala (2016 Szeptember 4)

kösz


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Szeptember 6)

Még azt mondják -


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Szeptember 6)

Arany cipő, arany óra – Roma bálba készül ma a cigány húga
Arany gyűrű, arany szalag – És a fején arany csipkés arany kalap

Csuklóján egy arany karkötő
A gyűrűjében ott ragyog a kő
Csöpp kis fülén arany karika
Jaj de csinos ez a Marika

Nincs arany cipőm sem arany órám - A csóróságtól kilátszik a terem-burám
Nincs arany gyűrűm sem arany órám - A báli ruha valahogyan sosem jó rám

Cigány bálba úgy se megyek én
Kinéznének még az elején
Jó nekem itt lenn a faluban
A kocsmában cigányzene van


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Szeptember 9)

Minden kedves fórum társnak kellemes estét.


----------



## fánkocska (2016 Szeptember 10)

Sziasztok!
8 osztályos szövegértelmezés irodalom Kínai nagy fal feladatlap nincs meg valakinek?
Feltöltené?
Talán Apáczai-s.
Köszönöm.


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

titanella írta:


> 20 hozzászólás és böngészőcsere.


qUotetitallen post membe hjvmritubngfhtr


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

mertt nem tudok bejutni a dallamroll dallamra


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

msrkuéééé


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

attila vagyok


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

holl lehet meg nézni hogy menyi pontokot szeresztem mongyameg valaki koszi


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

Remélem bejutok fontos volna nekem


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

lehethogy lellene vári egy kicsit


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

ajeihkgmbnfrutjgmb


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

Akkor várok


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

Itvan zoltán Erika esegleg valakinek kellene


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

Nekem kellene a nézését meg a járását ha valakinek meg van midibe akor meg koszoném


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

Tesék itt van


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

kultem egy képet


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

kultem egy hallgatot nagyon szép


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

sziasztok


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

sziasztok holl vannak midik nemm találom


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

sjflzitorembnvhg


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

rendben


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

Yamaha mulatos styl akinek kellene


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

hello mindenkinek aki szereti a zenét mert én nagyon


----------



## Attiko02 (2016 Szeptember 11)

egy kis mulatos


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Szeptember 12)

Megsárgul a levél szeptembernek végén
Megfárad az ember, őszi korba érvén
De ahogy az őszben, nyilhatnak virágok
Ma boldogan én is kiskapuba állok
Unokákra várok

Vidáman, nevetve rohannak karomba
Mennyire szeretnek, mind egyszerre mondja
Csillogó szemükben én a jövőt látom
Drága unokáim, én csak azt kívánom,
Rátok, öröm szálljon!

Csillogó szemükben én a jövőt látom
Drága unokáim, én csak azt kívánom,
Rátok, öröm szálljon!


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

aaaaaaa


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

sssssss


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

ddddddd


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

ffffffff


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

ggggggg


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

hhhhhhh


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

jjjjjjjj


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

kkkkkkkk


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

llllllll


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

éééééééé


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

ááááááááá


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

űűűűűűűűű


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

íííííííííí


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

yyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

cccccccccc


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

vvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

bbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 13)

nnnnnnnn nn


----------



## Jome (2016 Szeptember 14)




----------



## Szimszonetta (2016 Szeptember 17)




----------



## kornel 001 (2016 Szeptember 17)

sziasztok a szegény magyarország cimü midit keresem


----------



## Farkasinszki Márk (2016 Szeptember 18)

a


----------



## Farkasinszki Márk (2016 Szeptember 18)

b


----------



## Farkasinszki Márk (2016 Szeptember 18)

c


----------



## Farkasinszki Márk (2016 Szeptember 18)

m


----------



## Farkasinszki Márk (2016 Szeptember 18)

e


----------



## jose258 (2016 Szeptember 21)

mikor jönnek már a zenék valaki visszajutott már??


----------



## jose258 (2016 Szeptember 21)

no most járok 13-nál asszem


----------



## jose258 (2016 Szeptember 21)

akkor most 14 kb


----------



## jose258 (2016 Szeptember 21)

gegegee15


----------



## jose258 (2016 Szeptember 21)

és16


----------



## jose258 (2016 Szeptember 21)

és az isteni 17


----------



## jose258 (2016 Szeptember 21)

alakulunk18


----------



## jose258 (2016 Szeptember 21)

jájj hát mindjárt 19


----------



## jose258 (2016 Szeptember 21)

akkor még 2???


----------



## jose258 (2016 Szeptember 21)

talán uccsó


----------



## jose258 (2016 Szeptember 21)

na még egy a biztonság kedvéért


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Szeptember 22)

Nagyon sok kellemes percet kivánok a forum tagoknak ,


----------



## Hegyi Magdolna (2016 Szeptember 23)




----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

1


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

23reetr fvc


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

rdzdered gvrfcd


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

3


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

5


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

4


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

6


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

7


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

8


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

9


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

10


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

11


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

12


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

13


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

14


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

15


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

16


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

17


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

18


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

19


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

20


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

20q


----------



## mandixsz (2016 Szeptember 23)

22


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

hello


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

Siasztok Zene társak


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

vetem egy yamahat


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

vannak midik majd fel teszem kísobb


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

ajdhfnghjg111


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

Kár hogy kell huszat


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

OOOOOO


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

123456789


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

Remélem jo


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

majd ha sikerul belépnem akkor teszek fell midiket


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

Tesék itva a piramis midi yamaha


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

000000000000


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

ittva mégegy midi nagyon jo


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

123456789


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

22


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

77


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

Retro.rar midik Aki szereti yamahára


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

12


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

45


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

Majd teszek logot is késob


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

Tesék yamahacsárdás


----------



## Atti044 (2016 Szeptember 24)

tetem fell logot


----------



## Tuco Ramirez (2016 Szeptember 25)

Sziasztok!
Örülök,hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## Tuco Ramirez (2016 Szeptember 25)

10


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

11


----------



## Dr. doctor (2016 Szeptember 26)

12


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Szeptember 28)

Csináltattam egy hegedűt fehér rózsafából
Elhúzatom a cigánnyal te leszel a párom
Elhúzatom halkan csendben bele a fülébe
Nem éltem egy boldog órát világ életemben

Kimegyek a temetőbe, beszélek a csősszel
Ássa meg az én síromat kinn a temetőben
Egy sír helyett kettőt ásson egy nem elég nékem
Egyiket a bánatomnak a másikat nékem

Kimegyek a temetőbe, beszélek a csősszel
Ássa meg az én síromat kinn a temetőben
Ha ássa is közel, ássa had, beszéljek véle
Had öleljem had, csókoljam kinn a temetőben

Nem vagyok én, aki voltam két falu legénye
Nem vagyok az édesanyám drága szemefénye
Elhervadok, elsárgulok, mint ősszel a fűszál
Majd ki nyílok tavasszal az édesanyám sírján

Kimegyek a temetőbe, beszélek a csősszel
Ültesse be a síromat fűzfa gyökerével
Szomorú a fűzfa ága ráhajlik a sírra
Olyan mintha minden ágról édesanyám sírna


----------



## gojtanjozsef (2016 Október 3)

44


----------



## gojtanjozsef (2016 Október 3)

Tényleg?


----------



## gojtanjozsef (2016 Október 3)

Az a jó hogy egy darabig simán megint csakhogynem úgy volt


----------



## gojtanjozsef (2016 Október 3)

Abrakadabra


----------



## gojtanjozsef (2016 Október 3)

Lagzi lajcsitól a kék a szeme megvan?


----------



## gojtanjozsef (2016 Október 3)

Szökik a málna ha nem tudok már végre valamit letölteni


----------



## gojtanjozsef (2016 Október 3)

Almáspiskóta finom lett?


----------



## gojtanjozsef (2016 Október 3)

Egy kupac kopasz kukac meg mégegy kupac kopasz kukac.. az hány kupac kopasz kukac?


----------



## gojtanjozsef (2016 Október 3)

Láttál e már sörben buborékot?


----------



## gojtanjozsef (2016 Október 3)

Tudtam csak nem sejtettem


----------



## pattinto (2016 Október 3)

Mit is lehetne legalább oda írnák miért nem működik?


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Október 5)

Álmomban megláttalak
Két karomba zártalak
Úgy szeretlek kedvesem
Még maradj velem

Amikor veled vagyok
Akkor boldogabb vagyok
Kedvesem, szívemből mondom neked x2

Kérlek, drágám bízz bennem
Mert, én téged szeretlek
Úgy örül az én szívem
Még itt vagy velem

Amikor veled vagyok
Akkor boldogabb vagyok
Kedvesem, szívemből mondom neked x2


----------



## pattinto (2016 Október 5)

bánzi jános rudolf írta:


> Álmomban megláttalak
> Két karomba zártalak
> Úgy szeretlek kedvesem
> Még maradj velem
> ...


----------



## pattinto (2016 Október 5)

Mi ez


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

Üdvözlet minden !1!es bajtársamnak!


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

Próbálom eze!2! mondatokban megfogalmazni...


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

3-szor is megnéztem azelőtt, hogy mi történt az oldallal, mert rendszeres látogatója voltam


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

Na jó, talán 4-szer is...


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

De még 5letként sem fordult meg a fejemben, hogy ez volna a módja a dolgoknak


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

6almas köszönet mindenkinek azért, hogy felhívta a figyelmet erre a lehetőségre, és hogy minden vágyuk fenntartani az oldal jó hangulatát


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

Amúgy is 7vége van, ráérek társalogni veletek...


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

Ha tényleg csak ennyi, nekem 8...


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

Ha ezzel végeztem, indulok 9se főzeléket enni a konyhába


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

Már eltölthettem is vagy 10 percet az előző oldalak olvasgatásával


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

Nos, minő szerencse, még épp tizenöt óra 11 van.


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

Na jó, már 12... túl gyorsan telik az idő...


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

Nem akarom inkább megvárni a 13-at


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

De nem akarom tovább számolgatni a perceket, mert az lesz a vége, hogy 14 perc lesz...


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

Mivel 15 perce kezdtem, de még van mondandóm, megfogalmaznék még egy kérést


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

16-nál biztos több személy hozzászólásait néztem végig ezen a jelenléti íven, de a megjegyzések begyűjtése után eltűntek


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

Ha egy kérésem lehetne - és úgy gondolom, ez minden itt lévő személy érdekeit támogatná -, ha sikerült valakinek a hozzászólás és a várakozás után belépni az oldalra, küldjön erről egy egyértelmű visszajelzést... (17)


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

18-szoros tisztelet annak, aki ezt már megtette, és esetleg az én szemem siklott el a visszajelzése felett (csak szeretem látni, amit látok...  )!


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

Mielőtt még átcsúsznék a kétezeregyszáz19. oldalra, megígérem, hogy ezt én is meg fogom tenni, ha így van! (Mégis sikerült átcsúszni...)


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 8)

És most, hogy elértem a 20. hozzászólást, és agyaltam egy kicsit, hogy stílusosan köszönjek be ide, további minden jót mindenkinek, és találkozzunk a fórumon! (Alig várom, hogy elteljen 21...22...23...24 óra...)


----------



## GerysonLoL (2016 Október 10)

Bocsánat, hogy ilyen későn reagálok, mert már a 48 óra is eltelt... 

Szóval igen, sikerült... nem is kellett 1 napot várni, már aznap este megtaláltam a lényeges dolgokat...

Köszi mindenkinek a segítséget és a figyelmet!


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Október 10)

király ez az oldal.


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

Sziasztok


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

en is fel eve


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

leptem be


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

utoljara


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

azert megijedtem


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

hol vannak a


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

midik,karaokek,vagy a kottak


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

ez a legjobb oldal


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

ahol az ember tanulhat,


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

megoszthat, vagy


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

eppen kereshet


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

remelem


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

hasonloan az eddigi evekhez


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

eleg sokan vannak az oldalon


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

szivesen vagyok az oldalon


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

es kereshetek a feltoltott


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

foleg a regi magyar slagerek


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

kottak


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

mp3


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

nekem yamaha 9000-esem van


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

itt eleg jo midiket talaltam


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

Remelem ujra jogosultsagot kapok en is


----------



## Mattdesign (2016 Október 10)

Elore is koszonom es udvozlok mindenkit!!!


----------



## detpepe (2016 Október 11)

Napot!


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

Szökik a perc, rohan az út,


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

múlik a lét nyomtalanul,


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

Valami kell a szavakon túl,


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

a lángon, bennem, ami gyúl.


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

Jönnie kell, él a remény,


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

égnie kell, ha ébred a fény.


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

Szökik a perc, rohan az út,


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

nem múlhat,
Nem múlhat az álom nyomtalanul!


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

Nincs semmi másom,


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

de mégse bánom,


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

Még mindig várom én,


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

hogy újra visszatérj!


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

Nincs semmi másom,


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

a nagyvilágon,


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

Mi minket összetart,


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

majd újra megtalálom.


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

Nincs semmi másom,


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

csak régi álmom,


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

De mégis várom én,


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

hogy újra visszatérj!


----------



## zoliur (2016 Október 12)

Hát mondd el, mit tegyek, hogy újra visszatérj...


----------



## detpepe (2016 Október 12)

Szép napot mindenkinek!


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Október 12)

kellemes estét


----------



## philippe42 (2016 Október 14)

gojtanjozsef írta:


> Lagzi lajcsitól a kék a szeme megvan?


----------



## philippe42 (2016 Október 14)

Minda81 írta:


> Sziasztok!!
> keresek Szekeres Adri alapokat, lehet karaoke alap, vagy zenei alap..bármi jöhet
> köszönöm


Tessék!


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 15)

Ni csak kit látok, egy magányos kutyust...Keresi a beszélgető társát...


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 15)

Magamban nem beszélgetek, majd ha lesz társam...


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 15)

Semmi életjel, de majd csak lesz valaki, valami....


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

1


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

2


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

3


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

4


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

5


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

6


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

7


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

8


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

9


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

10


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

11


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

12


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

13


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

14


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

15


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

16


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

17


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

18


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

19


----------



## gyulabacsi (2016 Október 15)

20


----------



## bánzi jános rudolf (2016 Október 16)

Fekete fehér
A szemebe nézz
Akkor ítélj ha meg ismertél
Mert nekem is úgy fáj
A szívembe váj
Ha rám nézel 
De engem nem látsz
Bizalmaddal ajándékozzál

Színes ez a rét
Attól ilyen szép
Terem azon mindenféle nép
Nincs itt kerítés
Nincsen aki fél
Cudar világ hadd hogy éljek én
Felelős vagyok én magamért

Ref.1×)

Ébredjen az ég
És minden ami szép
Mert ha nem vagy ellenség
Felemel a reménység
Múljon ami fáj
Nevess vissza rá
Ha a lelked szól hozzád
Ölelő fényben jársz

Télé tut dikhén
Dumo szikávél
Le vorbénca but sáj dukávél
Na muk khé kipó
Andé kjó íló
Szikháv léngé khjíro lásipo
Pén vi tut khámél o Délóró

Fekete fehér
Ide fújt a szél
Nem te kérted hová szülessél
Nyitott szemmel láss
A világ fedett táj
Kinek hideg kinek meleg jár
Szabad szívvel szállj mint a madár


----------



## mulatós tomcsi (2016 Október 17)

h


----------



## mulatós tomcsi (2016 Október 17)

hfghf


----------



## mulatós tomcsi (2016 Október 17)

sad


----------



## mulatós tomcsi (2016 Október 17)

asd


----------



## mulatós tomcsi (2016 Október 17)

sadasd


----------



## mulatós tomcsi (2016 Október 17)

kommentelek


----------



## mulatós tomcsi (2016 Október 17)

mert


----------



## mulatós tomcsi (2016 Október 17)

mé


----------



## mulatós tomcsi (2016 Október 17)

ne


----------



## mulatós tomcsi (2016 Október 17)

!!??


----------



## mulatós tomcsi (2016 Október 17)

dfg


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

11


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

133


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

12343


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

jaj


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

jajaj


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

juj


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

jujuj


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

ehh


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

ilyen nincs


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)




----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

(K)


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

:-O


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

na


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

ehh


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

kakukk


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

kukk


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

:-o


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

lol


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

kv-t


----------



## Numberone (2016 Október 19)

dinnyét


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

A gyík


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

rúgja


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

meg!


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

Indul


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

a


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

görög


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

aludni.


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

Géza


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

kék


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

az


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

ég.


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

De


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

szeretnék


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

de


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

szeretnék


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

Kun


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

Bélával


----------



## kazool (2016 Október 21)

beszélni.


----------



## 1méhecske (2016 Október 24)

szép Estét!


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 25)

agakhannak jó helye van itt


----------



## agakhannak (2016 Október 25)

agakhnnak hiányoznak a régi jó barátai


----------



## Topi2011 (2016 Október 31)

köszi


----------



## Topi2011 (2016 Október 31)

köszönöm


----------



## Topi2011 (2016 November 1)

Ő az én szőrös pufifánkom!


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

jo


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

lenne


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

ha


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

vissza


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

állna


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

minden


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

a


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

régi


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

kerékvágásba


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

hogy


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

mindenki


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

tudjon


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

ujra


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

letölteni


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

amire


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

szüksége


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

van


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

és


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

még kell 2


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

hozzászólás


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

vajon mikor lehet letölteni


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

jo lenne bekerülni


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

hátha sikerülne


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

nagyon örülnék neki


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)




----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)




----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)

esetleg valakinek nincs meg a bailando karaokeban?


----------



## Jonastrio (2016 November 4)




----------



## Flórián81 (2016 November 10)

KisKovesz írta:


> Hatalmas ez a stílus. nekem személy szerint nagyon tetszik. a Facebook-on írtam is üzit


Nekem is nagyon tetszik.


----------



## Flórián81 (2016 November 10)

jacksony95 írta:


> *Sziasztok ! Yamaha S770 - S970 re elérhetőek lettek a Tyros 2 ből ismert Audio Stílusok *
> *Néhány DEMO : s770*
> 
> *https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_QOo3tqomYfM0dKWVdRYW1XWXM/view?pref=2&pli=1*
> ...



Ez nagyon tetszik. PSR-S900-ra is lehet tenni?


----------



## Flórián81 (2016 November 10)

Hitman 44 írta:


> jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene



Nagyon jó volt régebben.Órákat el tudtam olvasgatni az oldalon.


----------



## Flórián81 (2016 November 10)

Szabi_84 írta:


> kell 20 hozzászólás



Sikerült a bejutás?


----------



## Flórián81 (2016 November 10)

Ádám91 írta:


> Én is tudnák csereberélni?



Szia ! Milyen hangszered van?


----------



## Flórián81 (2016 November 10)

Kövesdi Ákoss írta:


> renelem osszegyulik hamarosan a komment



Szia ! Én is hasonló témában keresgélek.Sikerült a bejutás?


----------



## Flórián81 (2016 November 10)

soltonka írta:


> Helló! igen működik,ma sikerült belépnem,mint írtam feljebb is, szó szerint úgy csináltam,,,nem magamtól jöttem rá,Admin tanácsolta,,,



Szia ! Elég,ha én hozzászólok dolgokhoz?Vagy kommentet is kell rá kapni?


----------



## Ádám91 (2016 November 10)

Flórián81 írta:


> Szia ! Milyen hangszered van?


PSR S650


----------



## topikrisz (2016 November 12)

ide jó ha meg van a 20 hozzászólás


----------



## topikrisz (2016 November 12)

hallo valaki


----------



## topikrisz (2016 November 12)

szeretnék pár midit felrakni


----------



## topikrisz (2016 November 12)

régen be tudtam lépni most meg meg eltűnt a dallamról dallamra fórum


soltonka írta:


> Itt:
> 
> http://canadahun.com/temak/csak-saját-munkák-midik-mp3-alapok-karaoke-csatolások-2016.56239/page-24
> 
> ...


de ezek nem jönnek be szerintem sok embernek


----------



## topikrisz (2016 November 12)

nem értem miért kell korlátozni
az embereket ilyenekkel..


----------



## topikrisz (2016 November 12)

így nem lehet társaságot építeni egyik fórumban sem hogy korlátozák ...


----------



## topikrisz (2016 November 12)

ha itt írom be a 20 hozzászólást az jó? http://canadahun.com/temak/jelenleti-iv-ii.29650/page-2079


----------



## topikrisz (2016 November 12)

valaki??


----------



## topikrisz (2016 November 12)

van értelme ide írni?


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

Van


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

1


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

Ketto


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

Harom


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

45678990


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

13


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

161666666666666666666666666666


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

17777777777777777777777


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

1888888888888888


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

1999999999999


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

20


----------



## Tankaranka75 (2016 November 13)

Meg van


----------



## Edit1958 (2016 November 15)

Csak beköszönök, régen járt már itt valaki  Vagy mégsem?


----------



## Hanyecz Krisztina (2016 November 18)

Sziasztok! Próbálok eligazodni a fórumban!


----------



## Hanyecz Krisztina (2016 November 18)

Sok mindenről lehetne írni.


----------



## Hanyecz Krisztina (2016 November 18)

Remélem mindenki elolvasa!


----------



## Hanyecz Krisztina (2016 November 18)

Szeretnék hamarosan tagságot kapni!


----------



## Hanyecz Krisztina (2016 November 18)

Csacsi


----------



## Hanyecz Krisztina (2016 November 18)

Inog


----------



## Hanyecz Krisztina (2016 November 18)

Gondolat


----------



## Hanyecz Krisztina (2016 November 18)

Tudatosan


----------



## Hanyecz Krisztina (2016 November 18)

Normatív


----------



## Hanyecz Krisztina (2016 November 18)

Valòszínűség


----------



## Hanyecz Krisztina (2016 November 18)

Gazdag


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

Szójáték ?


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

20 hozzászólás...... Ez a második.


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

Harmadik.


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

4.


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

5 indián


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

6 elefánt


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

7 süni


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

8 valami


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

9999


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

10!


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

Mazsola


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

Tádé


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

Manócska


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

Egérke


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

Fülöpke


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

Menyus


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

Mese


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

Tündér


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

Béka


----------



## Süni71 (2016 November 18)

20))


----------



## lapos85 (2016 November 19)

mért nem birok le tőlteni?


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 28)

lapos85 írta:


> mért nem birok le tőlteni?


MEGKEZDEM


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 28)

egy


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 28)

Kzmerferi írta:


> egy


ketto


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 28)

valaki irja meg hogy tolthetek fel midit vay mp3 at


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 28)

V-Zoy - Tancoljuk. 
​MID


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 28)

Kzmerferi írta:


> V-Zoy - Tancoljuk.
> ​MID


sziasztok zenebaratok vegre sikerult feltoltenem midit kerhettek is barmit rolandra


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 28)

Kzmerferi írta:


> sziasztok zenebaratok vegre sikerult feltoltenem midit kerhettek is barmit rolandra


harom


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 28)

Kzmerferi írta:


> harom


negy


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 28)

VA 7.ZI ​


VA 7.ZIP​​
P


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 29)

Kzmerferi írta:


> VA 7.ZI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ot


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 29)

Kzmerferi írta:


> ot


szep napot mindenkinek


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 29)

Kzmerferi írta:


> szep napot mindenkinek


hali


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 29)

Kzmerferi írta:


> hali


meg vagy tizenket hozzaszolas kell


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 29)

Kzmerferi írta:


> meg vagy tizenket hozzaszolas kell


regebben itt jo kis zeneket lehetett csereberelni


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 29)

Kzmerferi írta:


> regebben itt jo kis zeneket lehetett csereberelni


jo lenne ha ujra lenne midi vagy mp3 as oldal


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 29)

Kzmerferi írta:


> jo lenne ha ujra lenne midi vagy mp3 as oldal


_azt_sugta_szivem.mp3


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 29)

Kzmerferi írta:


> _azt_sugta_szivem.mp3


meg 1 mp3 aki tudja vegye hasznat


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 29)

ez nem sikerult


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 29)

Kzmerferi írta:


> ez nem sikerult


nem semmi ez az oldal


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 29)

Kzmerferi írta:


> _azt_sugta_szivem.mp3


jo ejszakat


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 November 29)

meg egyszer


Kzmerferi írta:


> jo ejszakat


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

2


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

1


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

3


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

4


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

5


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

6


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

7


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

8


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

9


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

10


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

11


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

12


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

13


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

14


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

15


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

16


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

17


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

18


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

19


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

20


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

21


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

22


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

23


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

24


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

25


----------



## tyros1985 (2016 December 1)

0


----------



## hjaanaa (2016 December 1)

Sziasztok! Janika vagyok, zenélgetéssel próbálkozom és igencsak össze szeretném gyűjteni a 20 egész hozzászólást. Legyen ez az első.


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 1)

hjaanaa írta:


> Sziasztok! Janika vagyok, zenélgetéssel próbálkozom és igencsak össze szeretném gyűjteni a 20 egész hozzászólást. Legyen ez az első.


valamiert nem kapok jogosultsagot az ujj oldal hasznalasahoz


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 1)

varok turelmesen


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 1)

no vegre sikerult felrakni a kert fonti midit ezeknel a ciganyoknal buli van valaki kerte


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

syastok


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

mi


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

est


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

mikulásjön


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

magyarok


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

marci


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

szabika


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

filmek


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

laptoppal


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

bál


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

milka


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

cigi


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

gyujtós


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

kakaó


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

kressz


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

diós


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

kalács


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

kút


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

póker


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 1)

víz


----------



## farkas.beci (2016 December 2)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 December 2)




----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

ujra kezdem a hozzaszolasokat 1


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> ujra kezdem a hozzaszolasokat 1


ketto 2


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> ketto 2


harom 3


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> harom 3


negy 4


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> negy 4


ot 5


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> ot 5


esetleg valaki Bodi Csabitol a tancolj Magdalena midi vagy mp 3 meghalalom


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

kernem szepen Danko Szilvitol a jaj de nehez egy parnara fekudni cimu mp 3 alapot vagy midit azt is meghalalom


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> kernem szepen Danko Szilvitol a jaj de nehez egy parnara fekudni cimu mp 3 alapot vagy midit azt is meghalalom


Ro76land va 76 osakelonyben


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> Ro76land va 76 osakelonyben


A hozzaszolasokkal 2 napja megvagyok


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> A hozzaszolasokkal 2 napja megvagyok


tiz


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> tiz


tizenegy


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> tizenegy


tizenketto


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> tizenketto


tizenharom


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> tizenharom


14


Kzmerferi írta:


> tizenharom


15


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> 14
> 
> 15


16


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> 16


17


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> 17


18


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> 18


kicsinal engem ez az oldal 19


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> kicsinal engem ez az oldal 19


meg egy


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> meg egy


mit tehetek


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> mit tehetek


hat persze hogy semmit


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> hat persze hogy semmit


lassan beejezem


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> lassan beejezem


akkor sziasztok


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> akkor sziasztok


tortenhetne mar valami


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

Kzmerferi írta:


> tortenhetne mar valami


holnap ujra kezdem


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 2)

utoljara


Kzmerferi írta:


> holnap ujra kezdem


jejt mindenkinek


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

egy


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

kettő


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

három


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

négy


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

öt


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

hat


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

hét


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

nyolc


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

kilenc


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

tíz


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

tizenegy


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

tizebnkettő


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

tizenhárom


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

tizennégy


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

tizenöt


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

tizenhat


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

tizenhét


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

tizennyolc


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

húsz


----------



## Holczmann István (2016 December 3)

húszonegy


----------



## farkas.beci (2016 December 4)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 December 4)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 December 4)




----------



## hjaanaa (2016 December 4)

helóka, ott folytatom ahol abbahagytam


----------



## hjaanaa (2016 December 4)

farkas.beci írta:


>


előszilveszter?


----------



## Kzmerferi (2016 December 6)

hjaanaa írta:


> előszilveszter?


sziasztok napok ota semmi


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

újra itt 1


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

újra itt 2


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

újra itt 3


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

újra itt 4


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

ismét itt 5


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

hajrá yamahások 6


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

Tyros 2 7


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

tovább a gyűjtögetéssel


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

még tovább 9


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

már 10


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

most már 11


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

sziasztok


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

trófeát is nyertem 12


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

szépnapot


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

talán kapok még egyet 13


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

joitt


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

remélem visszajutok a fórumba 14


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

jolvagyok


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

csak a régieket látom 15


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

már nem sok van 16


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

remélem sikerülni fog


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

bízom benne 17


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

szeretem a zenéz


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

még 3 18


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

még 2 19


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

még sokvan hátra


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

mégcsak 7


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

jovolna itleni megint


----------



## yami60 (2016 December 7)

most már meg van,remélem a 2016-os fórum is meg lesz.Ha az Isten és az Adminok is úgy akarják. 20


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

örülök neki


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

már 10-es


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

seretem a nyarat 11


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

bizom benne hogy jolesz 12


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

hogyitt lehetek ujra 13


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

márnemsok kell 14


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

15


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

akoris jolvagyok 17


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

már midjárt vége 18


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

és most jön a 19


----------



## peogeot (2016 December 7)

és megvan a 20 remélem hogy jolesz a 2016 os forum


----------



## farkas.beci (2016 December 7)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 December 7)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 December 7)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 December 7)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 December 7)




----------



## BJanos57 (2016 December 8)

Hitman 44 írta:


> jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene


Én is erre szavazok.


----------



## BJanos57 (2016 December 8)

néger100 írta:


> ez jo kerdes ez ojan mint a bermuda


Ha rájössz írd meg nekem is.


----------



## BJanos57 (2016 December 8)

néger100 írta:


> ez jo kerdes ez ojan mint a bermuda


Megtaláltátok már?


----------



## BJanos57 (2016 December 8)

Keresem a midi oldalakat!


----------



## BJanos57 (2016 December 8)

Régen ez jól működött!


----------



## BJanos57 (2016 December 8)

Keresek új midiket.


----------



## BJanos57 (2016 December 8)

Megtalálta már valaki az eltűnt midi fájlokat?


----------



## BJanos57 (2016 December 8)

Hitman 44 írta:


> jó lenne ha vissza térne a midi zene


Én is ezt mondom.


----------



## BJanos57 (2016 December 8)

yami60 írta:


> most már meg van,remélem a 2016-os fórum is meg lesz.Ha az Isten és az Adminok is úgy akarják. 20


Sikerült belépned a 20 üzenet után?


----------



## BJanos57 (2016 December 8)

Már csak 5 kell!


----------



## BJanos57 (2016 December 8)

Ha beírom a hiányzó 4-et, működni fog?


----------



## BJanos57 (2016 December 8)

Egyre kíváncsibb vagyok.


----------



## BJanos57 (2016 December 8)

Jó lenne valami új!


----------



## farkas.beci (2016 December 9)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 December 9)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 December 9)




----------



## farkas.beci (2016 December 9)




----------



## tiptiri (2016 December 14)

Dik


----------



## tiptiri (2016 December 14)

anyátok picsája


----------



## tiptiri (2016 December 14)

???????


----------



## tiptiri (2016 December 14)

na most


----------



## tiptiri (2016 December 14)

rjrzujrujr


----------



## tiptiri (2016 December 14)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!44444


----------



## tiptiri (2016 December 14)




----------



## szilvia74 (2016 December 17)

Ide is bejelentkezem. Udv Seattle-bol.


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 18)

1


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 18)

2


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 18)

22


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 18)

ew


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 18)

s


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 18)

df


----------



## Antifer1 (2016 December 18)

Szép napot. A kották hova tűntek


----------



## Antifer1 (2016 December 18)

Köszi


----------



## Telomera (2016 December 18)

A stílus maga az ember.


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 19)

g


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 19)

e


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 19)

fd


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 19)

10


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 19)

11


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 19)

12


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 19)

13


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 19)

14


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 19)

15


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 19)

16


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 19)

17


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 19)

18


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 19)

19


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 19)

20


----------



## huncifm (2016 December 19)

mnb


----------



## Telomera (2016 December 20)

Nulla.


----------



## Melitta (2016 December 23)

test


----------



## Beka Holt (2016 December 23)

Nálam is működik


----------



## Repi30 (2016 December 25)

4


----------



## Repi30 (2016 December 25)

7


----------



## Repi30 (2016 December 25)

13


----------



## Repi30 (2016 December 25)

15


----------



## Repi30 (2016 December 25)

17


----------



## Repi30 (2016 December 25)

19


----------



## Médi11 (2016 December 26)

köszönöm


----------



## lászló181 (2016 December 26)

kakaó


----------



## enzo431207 (2016 December 26)

Keresem: Alvaró Soler Sofia.mid -jét! [email protected] Köszi


----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)

Üdv!


----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)

már csak 12 kell


----------



## Vekerle (2016 December 28)

vagy mégsem


----------



## ybcsy (2017 Január 2)

Remélem megkapom a 20 pontot.


----------



## Robika 1980 (2017 Január 2)

Nem értem még mindig hogy nincs jogosúltságom


----------



## Robika 1980 (2017 Január 2)

Ez már komolyan felháboritó


----------



## Robika 1980 (2017 Január 2)

Ennyi hozzászólás után sincs már régen megvan a 20 hozzászólásom sőtt már 40 is


----------



## wiiccard (2017 Január 3)

Jelentem megjelentem.


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Szép napot mindenkinek...


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Boldog Új Évet!


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Jó munkát


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Budapest


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Gödöllő


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Debrecen


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Szarvas


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Pécs


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Sopron


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Szeged


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Kairó


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Kiskőrös


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Kőszeg


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Szolnok


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Mezőtúr


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Sárvár


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Nagykanizsa


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Siófok


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Szentendre


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Tószeg


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Szajol


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Mohács


----------



## Deliné Mónika (2017 Január 4)

Poroszló


----------



## gayer janos endre (2017 Január 5)

asdddddddddddddd


----------



## gayer janos endre (2017 Január 5)

egyiket sem nyitja meg


----------



## gayer janos endre (2017 Január 5)

sehol semmi


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

Szép jó estét!


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

Mi legyen?


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

Pécs


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

Szeretek énekelni, de nem tudok


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

Volt egyszer egy kemence


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

Kormos lett a kis Bence


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

Fekete volt a kemence


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

számolok még egy sort


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

csak sikerül 20-ig


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

Ha nem, akkor gyakorolnom kell még


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

gyakorlás meg nem árt meg sosem


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

kezdődik


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

mint a reklámban


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

hogy is van?


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

Nem emlékszek már rá.


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

De miért?


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

No ilyen gyógyszert se veszek soha


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

A végén még megárt....


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

na akkor számolok


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

elvileg 20


----------



## diary_ (2017 Január 11)

gyakorlatilag is, ez a ráadás


----------



## Zaják Julianna (2017 Január 18)

Szeretettel üdvözlök mindenkit. Nagyon köszönöm, hogy tagja lehetek a közösségnek!


----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)

lovacska1987 írta:


> nem tudok letölteni semit segicsetek


Én sem tudok semmit se


----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)

lovacska1987 írta:


> lassan 12


lassan2


----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)

bánzi jános rudolf írta:


> Veled álmodtam az éjjel, jaj de jó volt látni téged láttam magam a szemed tükrében,
> Azt mondtad, hogy mindig velem leszel, ketten nézzük csillagot az égen,
> Hol vannak ezek az ígéretek,
> 
> ...


nagyon nagy zene


----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)

-15 fok


----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)

hosszú ez a rohadt tél


----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)

midit szeretnék letölteni, den semmi


----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)




----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)

BUEK


----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)

itt a tavasz


----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)

hahaha


----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)




----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)




----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)




----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)




----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)




----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)




----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)




----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)




----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)




----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)




----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)




----------



## csilitibi (2017 Január 22)




----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

*Egy őszinte ember

*
Tegnap összevesztem anyósommal, pedig csak igyekeztem kedves lenni.
Megkérdezte, hogy ha meghalna, akkor gyújtanék-e gyertyát a sírján halottak napján?
Mondtam neki, hogy még tűzijátékot is!


----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

Egy vadász szafarira ment a feleségével és az anyósával. Letáboroztak a dzsungelben. Egyik éjjel a feleség kétségbeesetten keltegeti a férjét:
- Drágám, eltűnt a mama, gyere menjünk és keressük meg!
A vadász megragadja a puskát, és elindulnak a sötét éjszakában. Nem messze a sátruktól, egy tisztáson rémisztő látvány tárul eléjük: a mama egy bokor előtt áll, és egy hatalmas oroszlánnal néz éppen farkasszemet.
A fiatalasszony rémülten suttogja a férjének:
- Uramisten, most mi lesz?
- Semmi... - feleli a férj. - Az oroszlán kereste magának a bajt, hagyjuk, hogy másszon ki belőle egyedül!


----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

- Honnan lehet tudni, hogy részeg a kanárid?
- Onnan, hogy duettet énekel a kakukkos órával.


----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

- Halló! Jó napot, mondja mennyibe kerül Önöknél egy foghúzás?
- 6000 forint.
- Nem lehetne olcsóbban?
- Hát, érzéstelenítés nélkül 4000.
- Megoldható lenne esetleg még egy kicsit olcsóbban?
- Igen!Ha a doktor úr helyett az egyik gyakorló orvos csinálja, akkor csak 2000 Ft.
- Nagyszerű! Szeretném, ha előjegyeznék az anyósomat péntekre!


----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

A főnök megtudja, hogy az egyik beosztottjának meghalt az anyósa. Odaszól hozzá:
- Péter, ha gondolja, hamarabb hazamehet a temetés miatt...
- Köszönöm főnök, de előbb a munka, aztán a szórakozás!


----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

Mondja szomszéd!Mi volt maguknál tegnap az a nagy ordítozás?
- Semmi különös, csak vízimentőst játszottunk a gyerekkel és az anyósom nem akart belefulladni a medencébe...


----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

*Őszinte apa*
Apa, apa! Az ufók a barátaink vagy az ellenségeink?
- Miért kérdezed, kisfiam?
- Mert az előbb az udvaron leszállt egy repülő csészealj és elvitték a nagymamát...
- A barátaink kisfiam, a barátaink!


----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

Kovács egy ideje nagyon ideges, és elmegy az idegorvoshoz. Az anyósa is elkíséri, és kint várja a várószobában.
Az idegorvos megvizsgálja Kovácsot, aztán azt mondja neki:
- Uram, önt valami krónikusan gátolja és minden életörömtől megfosztja.
- Pszt... - csitítja Kovács -, kint ül a várószobában!


----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

Hajnali négykor az asszony arra ébred, hogy a férje becsapja a bejárati ajtót. Aztán hallja, amint szuszogva mászik felfelé lassan a lépcsőn. Lekiabál a neki:
- Te meg mit csinálsz?
- Próbálok felcipelni egy hordó sört...
- Hagyd csak lent a konyhában!
- Nem tudom drágám, már megittam!


----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

- Te haver, engem mindig kizár az asszony a lakásból, ha részegen megyek haza... Mit tegyek, nincs valami ötleted?
- Én azt szoktam csinálni, hogy bekopogok, levetkőzöm, beadom a ruháimat az ajtón, és nincs az az asszony, aki hagyná, hogy a férje meztelenül ácsorogjon az utcán.
- Köszi a tippet, ezt kipróbálom...
Legközelebb mikor találkoznak, kérdi a másik:
- Nos, bevált a tervem?
- Hát, csak részben...
- Hogyhogy részben?
- Bekopogtam, levetkőztem, beadtam a ruháimat az ajtón, az becsukódott, ám ekkor hirtelen bemondta egy hang: "Széll Kálmán tér következik..."


----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

Móricka panaszkodik az anyjának:
- Mama, az iskolában azt mondták nekem, hogy én állandóan hazudok!
- De Móricka, te még nem is jársz iskolába!


----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

Móricka hazajön a színjátszó szakkörből, és lelkesen meséli az apjának:
- Apa, képzeld az iskolai színdarabban én kaptam meg a házasember szerepét.
- Akkor menj vissza fiam, és kérj egy olyan szerepet, amihez szöveg is van!


----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

Móricka hazafelé tart mamájával az iskolából. A mama megkérdezi:
- Mi volt ma az iskolában, kisfiam?
- Képzeld mama, ma én voltam az egyetlen, aki jelentkezett!
- Nagyon ügyes vagy Móricka! Mi volt a kérdés?
- Ki törte be az ablakot?


----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

A pap gyóntatja Mórickát:
- Móricka, miért loptad el a hentes biciklijét?
- Atyám, nem hallom.
Az atya most már hangosabban:
- Móricka fiam, miért loptad el a hentes biciklijét?
- Atyám, a rácsnak ezen az oldalán semmit sem hallani, cseréljünk helyet!
Helyet cserélnek, mire Móricka megkérdezi:
- Atyám, miért bujt tegnap este ágyba a hentes feleségével?
- A francba, itt tényleg nem hallani semmit!


----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

- Móricka mondj nekem két "R"-betűs szót!
- Tojás.
- De Móricka, abban egy "R" betű sincs!
- Dehogynem! Az egyik a sáRgájában, a másik a fehéRjében.


----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

Nyelvtanórán a gyerekek a mondatokról tanulnak...
- Gyerekek, mondjatok egy tagadó mondatot!
Móricka jelentkezik:
- A Molnár ellopta a tízóraimat.
- De Móricka, ez egy állítás.
- Igen, de a Molnár tagadja.


----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

Egy székely öregember sétál a hegyekben, s valami véletlen folytán lezuhan egy szakadékba. Egy vékony kis ágban sikerül megkapaszkodnia, de alatta ott a nagy mélység. 
Elkezd hangosan kiabálni:
- Segítség! Segítség! Nincs itt valaki?
Erre megszólal Isten az égből: "Engedd el az ágat, bízz bennem, én megsegítlek!"
Erre az öreg:
- Nincs itt valaki más?


----------



## Gulacsiz (2017 Január 22)

Az öreg székely meg a fia az érett gyümölcsöket szedik össze a kertben.
A fiú megkérdezi:
- Mi lesz ebből a sok gyümölcsből édesapám?
- Hát, ha anyád meggyógyul lekvár, ha nem, akkor pálinka.


----------



## wiiccard (2017 Január 24)

Ma is megjelentem  Jelentem.


----------



## TomHolt (2017 Január 31)

- Miért nem helyes dolog a házasság előtti szex? 
- Mert könnyen lekésheted miatta az esküvőd.


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 1)

01


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 1)

2


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 1)

3llleeerr


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 1)

4terto


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 1)

5 lopi


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 1)

6 popop


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 1)

7umu


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 1)

8 test


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 1)

9test


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 1)

10 tsete


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 1)

11 test


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 1)

12 gfe


----------



## kaszesz (2017 Február 1)

13


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 2)

13test


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 2)

14kukuk


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 2)

15hrtz


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 2)

16rtbe


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 2)

17ferto


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 2)

18astre


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 2)

19ttttt


----------



## kakaoskaläcs (2017 Február 2)

20eeettu


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Alma


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Körte


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Szilva


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Barack


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Csresznye


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Hóvirág


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Krókusz


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Nárcisz


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Jácint


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Tulipán


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Akác


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Hárs


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Tölgy


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Platán


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Szil


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Narancs


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Citrom


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Banán


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Kivi


----------



## Kiriti (2017 Február 3)

Ananász


----------



## fozita (2017 Február 9)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget, remélem így gyorsan össze tudom szedni a 20 hozzászólást!


----------



## kele1973 (2017 Február 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## ronald1994 (2017 Február 17)

sima ügy


----------



## ronald1994 (2017 Február 17)

mi ez?


----------



## ronald1994 (2017 Február 17)

müködhetne


----------



## ronald1994 (2017 Február 17)

midi-t


----------



## ronald1994 (2017 Február 17)

15


----------



## ronald1994 (2017 Február 17)

16


----------



## ronald1994 (2017 Február 17)

17


----------



## ronald1994 (2017 Február 17)

18


----------



## ronald1994 (2017 Február 17)

mango


----------



## ronald1994 (2017 Február 17)

20


----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)




----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)

1


----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)

2


----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)

3


----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)

4


----------



## Vyerna01 (2017 Február 21)

5


----------



## Ádám91 (2017 Február 21)

Komártól nincs meg valakinek a Fiam midibe?


----------



## Ádám91 (2017 Február 21)

Atti044 írta:


> vannak midik majd fel teszem kísobb


cserélgethetünk


----------



## 1méhecske (2017 Február 23)

Szép Napot!


----------



## Jusits Zsolt (2017 Február 23)

Minda81 írta:


> Sziasztok!!
> keresek Szekeres Adri alapokat, lehet karaoke alap, vagy zenei alap..bármi jöhet
> köszönöm


Nekem egy duett alap van (Kikötők), de az eredeti minőség. Szívesen odaadom, ha kell.


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 23)

Szép estét


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 23)

Van valaki hogyan hogyan tudok belépni a forumra mert azt irja nincs jogosutságom


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 23)

n senki nincs itt se fent


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 23)

ez nagyon jo köszike


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 23)

kis auto


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

- Miért mennek a szőke nők egyszerre 19-en moziba?
- ???
- Mert 18 alatt nem ajánlott a film..


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

- Milyen az okos szőlő?
- ???
- Agyafürt...


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

- Az az érzésem, hogy a vőlegényem nős.
- Miből gondolod?
- Tegnap rúzsnyomokat hagytam az arcán, és ma ugyanott egy kék folttal az arcán jött haza.


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

Az útépítésen a főnök odamegy a munkásokhoz:
- Fiúk, nem érkeztek meg a lapátok.
- Sebaj, majd egymásra támaszkodunk.


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

A férj hazamegy a vadászatból és a felesége kérdi, hogy van-e valami? Mire a férj:
- Képzeld, elejtettem egy nyulat.
- Na és? Hol van? - kérdi a feleség.
- Mondom hogy elejtettem!


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

A páncélos lovag bőszen közelít a sárkány barlangjához, hogy megküzdjön vele, miközben a sárkány - megpillantva a lovagot - ekként dünnyög:
- Na ne, már megint konzervkaja


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

Két tehén
Két tehén nadrágot vásárol a boltban. Mondja az egyik:
- Bőő!
Mondja a másik.
- Honnan tudod, még fel sem próbáltad!


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

- Hogy hívják az internetes kísértetet?
- ???
- Pont huuúú.


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

Ki az állatok diszkósa?
- ???
- A technos-béka.


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

- Hogy hívják az eltűnt kínait?
- ???
- Nin Csen!


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

Hiány
Kohn elmegy a rabbihoz tanácsot kérni:
- Rabbi, mit tegyek? Hiányzik a kasszából 1000 dollár!
- Tedd vissza, fiam...


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

- Kik a legjobb újságírók?
- A legyek: azonnal ott teremnek, ahol valami bűzlik.


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

Hogy hívják a szerencsés nindzsát?
- ???
- Máz Lee.


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

- Jean, taknyos a csengő?
- Nem, uram.
- Akkor már megint a házmester orrát nyomtam meg!


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

- Jean, ki kopog odakint?
- Csak az eső, uram.
- Akkor engedje be, mert még elázik.


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

- Jean, hozzon egy tollat!
- Tessék uram!
- Jean, fog ez a toll?
- Igen uram!
- Akkor mondja meg neki, hogy engedjen el!


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

Hány óra van magánál Jean?
- Hat, uram!
- Jean, akkor adjon el ötöt, nekünk egy óra is elég.


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

Jean, mi ez a dobogás?
- Gyakorlatoznak a futórózsák, Uram!


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

A grófnő háza
- Jean! Gyújtsa föl a szomszéd grófnő házát!
- De minek, uram?
- Mert háztűznézőbe akarok menni hozzá.


----------



## NagyGara (2017 Február 24)

- Vigyázzon Jean! Kifut a tej!
- Azt nem hiszem uram. Az összes ajtót bezártam!


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

1


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

2r


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

3f


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

4


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

5i


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

6


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

7


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

8


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

9


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

10


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

11


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

12


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

13


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

14


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

15


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

16


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

17


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

18


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

19


----------



## kis norbert (2017 Február 25)

200000


----------



## Ádám91 (2017 Március 1)

nincs meg valakinek MIDIBE?


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

1


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

2


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

3


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

4


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

5


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

6


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

7


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

8


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

9


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

10


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

11


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

12


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

13


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

14


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

15


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

16


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

17


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

18


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

19


----------



## könyvjelző123 (2017 Március 3)

20


----------



## Varga Péter (2017 Március 5)

csao.


----------



## 1méhecske (2017 Március 5)

Szép Napot!


----------



## Erzsébet76 (2017 Március 5)

3


----------



## Erzsébet76 (2017 Március 5)

4


----------



## Erzsébet76 (2017 Március 5)

5


----------



## Erzsébet76 (2017 Március 5)

6


----------



## Erzsébet76 (2017 Március 5)

7


----------



## jose258 (2017 Március 9)

bakker már megint


----------



## jose258 (2017 Március 9)

nem jól


----------



## jose258 (2017 Március 9)

csináltam..----


----------



## jose258 (2017 Március 9)

kidobott


----------



## jose258 (2017 Március 9)

1


----------



## jose258 (2017 Március 9)

12


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Március 18)

5


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Március 18)

6


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Március 18)

7


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Március 18)

Ottó


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Március 18)

G
H


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Március 18)

Valaki látja ezt?


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Március 18)

Uzv


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Március 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Március 19)

Eddig 5, ezzel 6


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Március 19)

Így már 10


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Március 19)

Csak eljutok lassan 20-ig


----------



## FehKrisz (2017 Március 19)

122


----------



## Bali987 (2017 Március 19)

9


----------



## Erzsébet76 (2017 Március 21)

igen


----------



## Erzsébet76 (2017 Március 21)

15


----------



## Malyi Erzsebet (2017 Március 22)

Jelen.Remelem gyorsan meglesz a húsz mert megint bedoglik a link amit kértem


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Szép napot!
Záray - Vámosi - A gyöngyhalász


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - A mi utcánk


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Csinibaba


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Homokóra


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Idegenek az éjszakában


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Járom az utam


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Kacsatánc


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Kár össze veszni velem


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Köszönet a boldog


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Melletted nincsenek


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Minden asszony életében


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Mindenkit elfelednek egyszer


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Ne hagyd el soha


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Ne nézzen úgy rám


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Ne sírj anyám


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Ott fogsz majd sírni


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Van egy város


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Én mindenkiben csalódtam


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Összecsendül két pohár


----------



## Lacula (2017 Március 23)

Záray - Vámosi - Úgy koppan az eső


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"Ps.: Ez egy lehetséges megoldás.
Talán." Petri folyt. köv.


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"A lét megmászhatatlan falán
kezdetleges (sz)eszközökkel araszoló
amatőr alpinistának. " Petri


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"De hát ez már csak
így van barátaim. Mindent koppanásig." Petri


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

Krusovszky Dénes
Elromlani milyen szép


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"Rossznak kellene lennem,
hogy erről mondjak valamit,
ahogy megyünk el, egymás
mellett, az milyen szép,
mint a busz kijelzője,
elromlani milyen szép,
minden megálló végállomás."


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"Nem éreznek semmit,
fáradtan mozognak, hideg szavak
kopognak egy betonkeverőben."


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"Vonatablak,
az alagút végén
felvillan mégis,
de üres keret csak,
nincs mögötte táj,
ha sötét lenne újra,
talán meglátnám
magam."


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"Aztán szabadnak lenni,
mint egy tárgy,
próbálom elképzelni,

egy kalapács például,
megfogod
és nincsen benne isten."


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"Soha nincs itt és beszél,
hogy elrontani milyen szép,
mondjuk szakállal az arcot,
de ami nincs itt, az beszél,
már nem jut eszembe semmi rólunk."


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"Egy hentespult a legelőről
vajon mit tudna mondani még?"


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

Anna Ahmatova: Megjöttél


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"Sárga fény ömlik, este lett. "


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"Áprilisi szelíd fuvalmak."


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"Megjöttél. Késtél éveket, 
most mégis örömmel fogadlak."


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"Ülj mellém, húzódj közelebb, "


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"mosolyogj - nézd csak, itt van,"


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"lapozd a kis kék füzetet: 
versek, gyermekkoromban írtam."


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"Bocsásd meg árnyék-életem, "


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"meleg napverőn is holt örök tél. "


----------



## Szvetka (2017 Március 23)

"És bocsásd végre meg nekem: 
sokakról hittem, hogy te jöttél."


----------



## TreszkaPanna (2017 Március 23)

Ha egy ember nem tud valamit, és nem tudja, hogy nem tudja - kerüld el őt! 
Ha egy ember nem tud valamit, és tudja, hogy nem tudja - ébreszd fel őt! 
Ha egy ember tud valamit, és tudja, hogy tudja - akkor kövesd őt!


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

Na


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

Nekem is


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

_Újra_


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

el


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

kell


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

Játszanom


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

ezt


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

a


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

hozzászólás


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

dolgot.


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

Ismét


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

elkezdem


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

1


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

2


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

3


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

4


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

5


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

6


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

7


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

8


----------



## vimavi (2017 Április 8)

9


----------



## kowwi (2017 Április 9)

sziasztok


----------



## carotta2011 (2017 Április 11)




----------



## kispisti32 (2017 Április 16)

Ha valaki tudja az okát, kérem, jelezze!


----------



## kispisti32 (2017 Április 20)

Szeretnék feltölteni midiket, de valamiért nem tudok. Új vagyok itt. A "Fájlok feltöltése" menü nem látja a midiket! Pedig a letöltést engedi, pedig még nincs 20 hosszászólásom. Hogy van ez?


----------



## kispisti32 (2017 Április 20)

Nem tudok feltölteni!


----------



## kispisti32 (2017 Április 20)

Nincs semmi váasz.


----------



## kispisti32 (2017 Április 20)

Érdekes, ezt le tudtam tölteni, de feltöltést nem enged.


----------



## kispisti32 (2017 Április 20)

Miért nem tudok feltölteni?


----------



## münichreith (2017 Április 23)

hello


----------



## münichreith (2017 Április 23)

mi hogy


----------



## münichreith (2017 Április 23)

hiba


----------



## münichreith (2017 Április 23)

nincs


----------



## münichreith (2017 Április 23)

nem lehet semmit sem megnyitni


----------



## Steery (2017 Április 23)

jó itt lenni


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Május 7)

Sziasztok! Keresem a Hollies együttes Sorry Suzanne című midijét. Ha valaki feltenné megköszönném. Tisztelettel: Kottapecér.


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Május 7)

Ádám91 írta:


> Komártól nincs meg valakinek a Fiam midibe?


FIAM (MY BOY)..mid


----------



## Wik01 (2017 Május 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zsanber (2017 Május 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## zsanber (2017 Május 8)

1000 éve voltam itt fent, jó újra itt


----------



## zsanber (2017 Május 8)

Pedig úgy emlékeztem több hozzászólásom volt


----------



## zsanber (2017 Május 8)

Most mégis gyűjtenem kell, ajjajj


----------



## kispisti32 (2017 Május 11)

valamiért nem tudok midit feltölteni. Csxatoláskor nem ismeri fel a midit!


----------



## Danka Márta (2017 Május 19)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## Ádám91 (2017 Május 21)

Kottapecér írta:


> FIAM (MY BOY)..mid


Köszönöm


----------



## Ádám91 (2017 Május 21)

Ossian midije van valakinek? Az éjféli lányt keresném főleg


----------



## R-Pilár (2017 Május 21)

nyárfák pihéje
libbenő angyalruha
isten lélegzik

Regő Pilár


----------



## szcs_judit (2017 Május 24)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Fairytale23 (2017 Május 24)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## Kiruu67 (2017 Június 6)

Jó reggelt, szép napot


----------



## JuhJóz (2017 Június 7)

Sziasztok!

A hirtelen kánikula után jólesik ez a kis lehülés.
Eshetne egy kicsi minden éjjel.


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Danka Márta írta:


> Üdv Mindenkinek!


sziasztok


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

jose258 írta:


> 12


tizenkettő


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Fairytale23 írta:


> Szép napot mindenkinek


jó reggelt


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

münichreith írta:


> hiba


egyszer így egyszer úgy


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

vimavi írta:


> 2


Már


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

csaba28 írta:


> jó reggelt


kb


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

csaba28 írta:


> kb


a huszonötödiket


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

csaba28 írta:


> a huszonötödiket


írom


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

csaba28 írta:


> írom


de még


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

csaba28 írta:


> de még


most sem


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

csaba28 írta:


> most sem


érem el


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Szvetka írta:


> "mosolyogj - nézd csak, itt van,"


Sziasztok


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

jose258 írta:


> kidobott


érdekes


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Üdv


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

kis norbert írta:


> 12


Nagyon jó


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

NagyGara írta:


> Két tehén
> Két tehén nadrágot vásárol a boltban. Mondja az egyik:
> - Bőő!
> Mondja a másik.
> - Honnan tudod, még fel sem próbáltad!


nagyon fain


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

ronald1994 írta:


> mango


Nem értem még mennyit írjak


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Kiriti írta:


> Szilva


barack


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

kakaoskaläcs írta:


> 10 tsete


Üdv


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Gulacsiz írta:


> - Honnan lehet tudni, hogy részeg a kanárid?
> - Onnan, hogy duettet énekel a kakukkos órával.


kemény


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

csilitibi írta:


> midit szeretnék letölteni, den semmi


én sem tudom hol lehet


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

diary_ írta:


> csak sikerül 20-ig


még még még


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Deliné Mónika írta:


> Kőszeg


szeged


----------



## csaba28 (2017 Június 9)

Vekerle írta:


> már csak 12 kell


Sziasztok


----------



## danikaaszonyka (2017 Június 11)

66


----------



## danikaaszonyka (2017 Június 11)

7


----------



## Ádám91 (2017 Június 12)

Aktív még ez az oldal?


----------



## Konrád György (2017 Június 15)

Jó reggelt, mint új fórumozó


----------



## Tyukodi Hella (2017 Június 18)

Sziasztok


----------



## syamajiu dasi (2017 Június 19)

gauranga


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

bbkinga írta:


> sziasztok
> miért nem tudok letölteni semmit?


nem tudom


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

Tyukodi Hella írta:


> Sziasztok


szia


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

Ditta 25 írta:


> nyara*ló*


házikó


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

bbkinga írta:


> segitsetek légyszi


próbálok


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

Ditta 25 írta:


> gépko*csi*


szerviz


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

sa1 írta:


> igen igazad van


csak is az igazat


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

meleg van


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

nyár van


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

sok a szúnyog


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

szép az erdő


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

okos telefon


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

sláger


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

madár


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

sportol


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

bakancs


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

serleg


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

szánkó


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

utazó


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

repülő


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

vasút


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

muci


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

első


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

tizedik


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

yamaha


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

lépcső


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

siker


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

ösztön


----------



## potyo76 (2017 Június 23)

traktor


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

1


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

2


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

3


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

4


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

5


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

6


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

7


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

8


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

9


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

10


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

11


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

12


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

13


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

14


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

15


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

16


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

17


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

18


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

19


----------



## bogi.tth (2017 Június 25)

20


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

19


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

20


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

18


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

17


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

16


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

15


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

14


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

13


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

12


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

11


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

10


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

9


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

8


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

7


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

6


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

5


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

4


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

3


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

2


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

1


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

0


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 3)

-1


----------



## Konrád György (2017 Július 10)

Jó reggelt


----------



## vándor zenekar (2017 Július 12)

dodorka9 írta:


> 1


1


----------



## Jouliette (2017 Július 12)

„Légy olyan, mint a madár, mely alól, ha kivágják a fát, nem zuhan le, hanem még magasabbra repül.” (Prohászka Ottokár)


----------



## vándor zenekar (2017 Július 12)

Velladics87 írta:


> )4


2


----------



## vándor zenekar (2017 Július 12)

dodorka9 írta:


> 3


3


----------



## vándor zenekar (2017 Július 12)

Konrád György írta:


> Jó reggelt


még jóbbat


Konrád György írta:


> Jó reggelt


még jobbat


----------



## vándor zenekar (2017 Július 12)

Velladics87 írta:


>


jhj


----------



## tbeni2003 (2017 Július 12)

Sziasztok. Tudtok nekem egy kicsit majd segíteni? Ha igen, akkor kérlek írjatok. Köszi előre is mindenkinek, és további szép napot!!!!!


----------



## vándor zenekar (2017 Július 12)

tbeni2003 írta:


> Sziasztok. Tudtok nekem egy kicsit majd segíteni? Ha igen, akkor kérlek írjatok. Köszi előre is mindenkinek, és további szép napot!!!!!


nem nagy érdeklödésst várjál két hetes levélre se kaptam semmit! önkéntes tözolto vagyok ha igy segitenénk az embereknek nem tudom mi lenne˘!


----------



## vándor zenekar (2017 Július 12)

topikrisz írta:


> hallo valaki


haló


----------



## vándor zenekar (2017 Július 12)

topikrisz írta:


> nem értem miért kell korlátozni
> az embereket ilyenekkel..


azt én se heló


----------



## vándor zenekar (2017 Július 12)

vándor zenekar írta:


> azt én se heló


örültem mert találtam egy jó oldalt és most nem férek dolgokhoz kicsit felháborító


----------



## vándor zenekar (2017 Július 13)

Jo napott


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


nem értem a hozzászólás gyüjtést


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

jaj


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

írhatok
bármit?


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

Isten egyedi és megismételhetetlen teremtménye vagyok


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

Létezésemnek oka és célja van


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

Lelkem Istenhez kötött.


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

Életem Isten ajándéka , ezét szent és sérthetetlen


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

Életem a halállal nem ér véget


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

Isten egyedi és megismételhetetlen teremtménye vagyok


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

Életemnek oka és célja van


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

Lelkem Istenhez kötött.


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

Ezért szent és sérthetetlen


----------



## paperbaba (2017 Július 21)

Életem a halállal nem ér véget.


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Szókereső


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

D beach


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Gödöllő


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Keltteszta


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Medvepark


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Vihar van


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Portugália


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Madeira


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Vezúv


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Amalfi


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Capri


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Anacapri


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Sorrento


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Görögdinnye


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Sárgadinnye


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Virágok


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Hibiszkusz


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Leander


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Főtt kukorica


----------



## drjagnes (2017 Július 23)

Egerszalók


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

Most tök jó az idő


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

Elég volt az esőből.


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

Nem tudom.


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

19:45


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

Mindjárt este lessz


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

lesz


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

UPS


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

Reggel meló


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

Kinek van kedve?!


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

Nekem ugyan nem..


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

YAMAHA


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

E-413


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

PSR


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

PSR E-413


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

YAMAHA PSR E-413


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

20


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

Akkor megvan!!!☺


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

Ideje lefeküdni.


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

Aludni!


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

Ez nekem magas mint a padlás ajtó!


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

De, majd azért alakul.


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

Lassan...


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

Most megyek aludni, mert reggel meló.


----------



## Majsai Mihály (2017 Július 27)

Jó éjt!


----------



## TmintTibi (2017 Július 27)

Majsai Mihály írta:


> Ez nekem magas mint a padlás ajtó!


   Létráról csak eléred


----------



## Ferenc N (2017 Július 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ferenc N (2017 Július 28)

Végre péntek! Mindenkinek kellemes szép napot kívánok!


----------



## Ferenc N (2017 Július 28)

Fogadjátok szeretettel az alábbi kis gondolatot a barátságról:
A legfőbb kincs nem az arany vagy az ékszer, nem is a műkincs. Sosem birtokolhatod azt, ami bent a szívedben nincs. A földi javak bizony mulandók, és idővel mind eltűnnek. Ám az igaz, hű barátságok soha, soha meg nem szűnnek.


----------



## syamajiu dasi (2017 Augusztus 11)

Akkor tudsz csak, ha már van 20 hozzászólásod a játékok között


----------



## laara (2017 Augusztus 12)

syamajiu dasi írta:


> Akkor tudsz csak, ha már van 20 hozzászólásod a játékok között


Tévedsz. Azért helyesbítek, mert elég sokan gondolják így. Nem a_ játékok között_ kell meglegyen a 20 hozzászólás, hanem _bárhol_. Érdemes szétnézni, ha semmi, akkor jöhet a számolgatás....... Akár itt is.


----------



## ladysla (2017 Augusztus 13)

Ha csak számolgatás van, azt csak itt, máshol nem díjazzák a topicok telefirkálását.


----------



## Tokagon (2017 Augusztus 15)

Sziasztok!!


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

1


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

2


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

3


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

4


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

5


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

6


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

7


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

8


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

9


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

10


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

11


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

12


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

13


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

14


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

15


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

16


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

17


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

18


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

19


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

20


----------



## gasztrokutya (2017 Augusztus 16)

21


----------



## 1méhecske (2017 Augusztus 19)




----------



## syamajiu dasi (2017 Augusztus 22)

Kellemes délutánt mindenkinek


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

1


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

2


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

3


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

4


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

5


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

6


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

7


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

8


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

9


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

10


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

11


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

12


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

13


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

14


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

15


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

16


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

17


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

18


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

19


----------



## Karinnn (2017 Augusztus 23)

20


----------



## 1méhecske (2017 Augusztus 26)




----------



## [email protected] (2017 Augusztus 29)

COMMENT


----------



## [email protected] (2017 Augusztus 29)

COMMENTSECTION_TYROS


----------



## [email protected] (2017 Augusztus 29)

sziasztok még mindig mukodik ez a 20 kommentes valami? ha megvan tölthetek le dolgokat vagy mi?


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)

Lacula írta:


> Záray - Vámosi - Homokóra


Háló! Én is ülök a szobámban


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)

Have a nice day!


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)

Tessék!


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok! Remélem mindenki rendben!


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)

Háló! Keresem a Delta együttes mese "C" midi-jét. Segítsetek!


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)

Valaki kérte, hát tessék!


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)

tiptiri írta:


> na most


Háló! Keresem a Delta együttes mese "C" midi-jét. Segítsetek!


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)

Háló! Keresem a Delta együttes mese "C" midi-jét. Segítsetek!


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)

Háló! Keresem a Delta együttes mese "C" midi-jét. Segítsetek!!


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)

Háló! Keresem a Delta együttes mese "C" midi-jét. Segítsetek!!!


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)

Szép napot!


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)

Háló! Keresem a Delta együttes mese "C" midi-jét.... Segítsetek!


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)

Háló! Keresem a Delta együttes Mese "C" midi-jét. Kérlek benneteket, segítsetek!


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)

Háló! Keresem a Delta együttes Mese "C" midi-jét. Kérlek benneteket, segítsetek!


----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)




----------



## Kottapecér (2017 Szeptember 3)

Háló! Keresem a Delta együttes Mese "C" midi-jét. Kérlek benneteket, segítsetek!


----------



## Basile (2017 Szeptember 7)

En is azokat keresem


----------



## Basile (2017 Szeptember 7)

Valakinek nincs meg a szabadon szállok midi?


----------



## Basile (2017 Szeptember 7)

Srácok, hol lehet midiket letölteni?


----------



## N.R.Éva (2017 Szeptember 8)

Sipike05 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Jo Frost könyvek érdekelnének...
> (Szuperdada 1 és 2 meg vannak)
> Köszönöm


1


----------



## N.R.Éva (2017 Szeptember 8)

2


----------



## N.R.Éva (2017 Szeptember 8)

3


----------



## N.R.Éva (2017 Szeptember 8)

Melitta írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1561888
> 
> [av=bcenter|2017. Sept 3.-i adás]http://canadahun.com/radio/719-2017_Sept_3_i_adas.mp3[/av]
> 
> ...


4


----------



## N.R.Éva (2017 Szeptember 8)

5


----------



## N.R.Éva (2017 Szeptember 8)

Evila írta:


> Én örültem, hogy látom a tartalmat, ha véletlen volt, szerencsés volt


7


----------



## N.R.Éva (2017 Szeptember 8)

Edit1958 írta:


> Sziasztok, új vagyok itt, remélem, könnyen boldogulok majd.


Biztos vagyok benne!


----------



## N.R.Éva (2017 Szeptember 8)




----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Sziasztok zene kedvelők! Szerettem volna megosztani néhány GW-8-ra optimizált stílust, de nem sikerült.


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Nem sikerült fájlt csatolni. Talán nincs elég hozzászólásom?


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Nem akarja az igazat


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Közben megy az X faktor


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Elég vicces


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Egyik-másik "előadónak" van önbizalma


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Na most meg tollasbál volt !!!


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Eddig még nem túl sok igazi ének hangzott el.


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Lehet, hogy az embereket könnyebb a képernyő elé csalni az önkritika nélküli bohóckodással?


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Hiába kell a nézettség.


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Na most egy hat gyermekes anyuka!!! 55éves.


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Tiszteletre méltó! 6 gyermeke van. Ez nagy dolog!


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Miért csinál magából hülyét?????? 6 gyermekes anyuka!!!!!! A gyerekek miatt ezt nem kellet volna a műsorba tenni!!!!!!!


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Na most egy szőke fiatal hölgy énekel. Énekel? A zsűrinek sem tetszik.


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

A kishölgy összetört, és átment bunkóba!


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Végre egy nagyon jó!!!! Operát énekel a Hölgy. Libabőr!!!! Ilyet miért nem mutatnak többet?????? Nagyon szép


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Mindenki sír! Ettől szebb az este


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

15 éves olasz kislány (ifjú hölgy). Nagyon jó!


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Közben kaptam a canadahun-tól valami trófeát! Nem tudom mi ez, de köszönöm!


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Ma estére ennyi volt az X faktor közvetítése  Jó éjt!


----------



## rolandg1000gw8 (2017 Szeptember 9)

Ha engedi a rendszer pótolom a szinti stílusokat, már csak, hogy valami hasznos is kerüljön fel.


----------



## zoli 001 (2017 Szeptember 11)

sziasztok valaki tudna nekem bódi guszti midiket küldeni ?


----------



## serfozo78 (2017 Szeptember 16)

Szép jónapokat!


----------



## zoli 001 (2017 Szeptember 18)

miéert nem lehet tölteni?


----------



## zoli 001 (2017 Szeptember 18)

1


----------



## zoli 001 (2017 Szeptember 19)

szép jó estét !


----------



## radzsi (2017 Szeptember 20)

Biztos itt is csak egy bejegyzés egymás után mint máshol.


----------



## radzsi (2017 Szeptember 20)

Hogy lehet törölni a regisztrációt?


----------



## radzsi (2017 Szeptember 20)

Biztosan ezt sem olvastam el.Hát ez borzasztó,már telesen az idegeimre megyek.


----------



## Miklos Andris (2017 Szeptember 23)

1


----------



## Miklos Andris (2017 Szeptember 23)

2


----------



## 16fantom (2017 Szeptember 24)

elenor20 írta:


> de átdobom a programot neked szívesen nagyon jó és jól kezelhető wav hangokat tudsz berakni és átalakítani bármit tvn be és fogadja a tyros


szia segicségre lene szukségem átudnád kuldeni programot ja és hovákel betőlteni audi stylet tyros2-van kőszőnőm szépen


----------



## 1dzsolt (2017 Október 2)

Lálálá


----------



## Czettli Attila (2017 Október 3)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Czettli Attila (2017 Október 3)

Szép napot


----------



## Czettli Attila (2017 Október 3)




----------



## virlics (2017 Október 4)

Sziasztok, angol magyar szójegyzèk ès nyelvtani összefoglalókat keresek headway beginner, intermediate, upper intermediate ès advenced könyvekhez, a könyvesbolt már nem tud rendelni sem nálunk. Köszönöm a segítsèget.


----------



## Basile (2017 Október 4)

Valaki sugja meg , honnan tudok midiket letölteni?


----------



## Basile (2017 Október 4)

Sziasztok! Hol tudok midiket letölteni?


----------



## Basile (2017 Október 4)

Sziasztok! Hol tudok midiket letölteni?


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Ez már a második


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Lassan lesz meg a huszadik hozzászólásom...


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Szépen süt a nap


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Negyede már meg is van


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Svájc ellen játszunk nemsokára


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Engem nem érdekel a foci, a hírekben hallottam


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Holnap reggel 7-kor lesz F1


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Holnap is lesz időjárás


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Már el is jutottam egy kerek számhoz


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Lehetnek már éjszakai fagyok


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

12


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Nagyon korán sötétedik


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Töröljük el az óra átállítást


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Ha jól számoltam már tizenöt


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Jól számoltam: ez a 16!


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Melegszendvics lesz a vacsi


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Kezdődik a visszaszámlálás 3 3 3


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

2 2


----------



## ragweed62 (2017 Október 7)

Meg van a huszadik


----------



## farkas kurima (2017 Október 8)

emp 3 cigány ritmus viszlátt mindeki


----------



## szorina38 (2017 Október 13)

nyalóka


----------



## farkas kurima (2017 Október 24)

mi az a nyaloka


----------



## szorina38 (2017 Október 25)

jó kérdés


----------



## Ogre_g (2017 Október 25)

trófea


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

Sziasztok !!


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

Azt szeretném


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

kérdezni


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

Hogy Tyros 3 -ra


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

meg van valakinek


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

az euro dance packból


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

A Dance power kit dob szett ?


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

nagyon nagy szükségem lenne rá


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

ha valakinek


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

esetleg megvan


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

és feltöltené


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

nagyon hálás


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

lennék érte


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

vagy ha esetleg


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

valaki tudna


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

olyan konvertáló programot


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

ajánlani


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

amivel egy teljes pack-ot át tudnék konvertálni


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

ami uvd-t, és uvn-t csinál


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

ppi és ppf fájból


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

annak is nagyon örülnék


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

a segítségeteket előre is köszönöm


----------



## zozo24 (2017 Október 31)

ha esetleg valaki ilyet tudna


----------



## Naplány (2017 November 1)

egy


----------



## Naplány (2017 November 1)

kettő


----------



## farkas kurima (2017 November 2)

tályros slye kell valakinek vagy dob


----------



## Faragó Klára (2017 November 8)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Faragó Klára (2017 November 8)

Szép


----------



## Faragó Klára (2017 November 8)

napot


----------



## Faragó Klára (2017 November 8)

kívánok


----------



## Faragó Klára (2017 November 8)

minden


----------



## Faragó Klára (2017 November 8)

kedves


----------



## Faragó Klára (2017 November 8)

tagnak!


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

27


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

proba


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

26


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 November 15)

141


----------



## VargaEndre (2017 November 19)

Jó estét, jó szurkolást!


----------



## nocso (2017 November 21)

Hamarosan


----------



## nocso (2017 November 21)

én


----------



## nocso (2017 November 21)

is


----------



## nocso (2017 November 21)

állandó


----------



## nocso (2017 November 21)

tag


----------



## nocso (2017 November 21)

leszek


----------



## nocso (2017 November 21)

Hurrá!


----------



## farkas kurima (2017 November 26)

jo


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

rolandg1000gw8 írta:


> Egyik-másik "előadónak" van önbizalma


Szerintem is!


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

Gondolkodom rajta


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

Sziasztk! Halász Judit Helikoffer és Csiribiri midi, vagy karaoke file érdekelne. Köszönettel venném.


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

December 2


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

Magyar karaoke gyűjteménye kinek van?


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

Régen sokat lehetett innen tölteni.


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

CASIO CDP200R ZONGORA


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

MIDI LEJÁTSZÓT TUD VALAKI AJÁNLANI?


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

KARÁCSONYI MIDIK IS ÉRDEKELNÉNEK


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

NÉHÁNYAN TÖLTENEK FEL, LÁTOM...


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

KORMORÁN ZENEI ALAPOK VANNAK-E VALAKINEK?


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

KORG STÍLUSOK?


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

TUDNA -E VALAKI LOOP SZOFTVERT AJÁNLANI?


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

A LEGJOBB KOTTAÍRÓ PROGRAM, MÉG MINDIG A SIBELIUS


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

ENNEK VAN STÚDIÓJA IS


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

ELTŰNTEK A JÓ MIDI FILE -OK


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

VALAKINAK VAN MAGYAR MIDI GYŰJTEMÉNYE?


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

LEHET-E WAW ZENÉT MIDIRE KONVERTÁLNI?


----------



## gombosszilard (2017 December 2)

FLOPPY MEGHAJTÓT HONNAN LEHET SZEREZNI?


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

1


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

2


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

3


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

4


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

5


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

6


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

7


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

7


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

van


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

mar


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

valaki


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

akit


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

fel


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

engedet


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

fel


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

?


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

jo kis midik


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

ok


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

ok


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

10


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

11


----------



## tom1112 (2017 December 2)

12


----------



## Galagonya79 (2017 December 2)

Továbbá a sárga úton a 20 hozzászólás felé.


----------



## Galagonya79 (2017 December 2)

Már csak 15 kell.


----------



## Galagonya79 (2017 December 2)

Vagy már csak 14!?


----------



## farkas kurima (2017 December 3)

ki akar stlyre mi mi


----------



## Fazekas Kálmán (2017 December 16)

Csak bejelentkeztem


----------



## Priegl (2017 December 19)

Jelen!


----------



## villszaki63 (2017 December 29)

psr s550 re keresek jó styleket . Magyart csak .


----------



## doppio (2017 December 31)

még ez is?


----------



## Kini (2018 Január 2)

Hali.


----------



## Borza Ilona (2018 Január 9)

canadahun.com


----------



## Ziaduby (2018 Január 20)

jelen!


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

Sziasztok


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

Vannak olyan könyvek, amelyek álmodni hívnak, és vannak olyanok, amelyek megmutatják a valóságot.


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

Hiszem, hogy amikor valaki könyvet olvas, a fejében megszületik a saját filmje, arcot teremt a szereplőnek, megrendezi a jeleneteket, hallja a hangokat, érzi a szagokat.


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

A könyvek olyanok, mint a tükör: mindenki azt látja bennük, amit a lelkében hordoz.

Carlos Ruiz Zafón


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

Az írott szó is lehet fegyver. Ha elég súlyos a könyv.

Sheenard Anthony


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

Ketten kellünk hozzá. Mindig. Ahhoz, hogy élni kezdjen egy gondolat, egy történet, egy érzés. Én csak elkezdhetem.

Krúdy Gyula


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

Imádom a könyveket, mert amikor olvasom őket, meg tudok feledkezni mindenről. A könyvekben ott lehetsz, ahol szeretnél, azzal, akit szeretsz.

Matantei Loki Ragnarok c. film


----------



## Edoka 87 (2018 Január 21)

Ami engem illet, én azt a könyvet, amelyik jól van megírva, mindig túlságosan rövidnek találom.

Jane Austen


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

1. sziasztok


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

2.


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

3.


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

4. haladok


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

5.


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

6.


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

7. sziasztok


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

8. szép napot, mindekinek!


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

9. szép volt ma a hóesés


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

10. vasárnap


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

11. délután


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

12. Sz.J.G.


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

13. Bexi


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

14. olvasás


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

15. hahó


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

16. hajrá


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

17. alakul


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

18. mindjárt


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

19. utolsó előtti


----------



## lapozik68 (2018 Január 21)

20. itt az utolsó - hurráááá


----------



## ddyy (2018 Január 27)

K


----------



## ddyy (2018 Január 27)

talán a 13.


----------



## Kepikata (2018 Január 31)

1


----------



## Kepikata (2018 Január 31)

2


----------



## Kepikata (2018 Január 31)

Itt


----------



## Kepikata (2018 Január 31)

vagyok


----------



## Kepikata (2018 Január 31)

és még


----------



## Kepikata (2018 Január 31)

kellene


----------



## Kepikata (2018 Január 31)

pár


----------



## Kepikata (2018 Január 31)

hozzászólás


----------



## gatek (2018 Február 1)

VALAKINEK KELL MIDI EN SZIVESEN KULDOK VAN DOGIVEL


----------



## Duphe (2018 Február 2)

Ebbe a rovatba kell a 20 hozzászólás?


----------



## Duphe (2018 Február 2)

Igen?


----------



## Duphe (2018 Február 2)

Miként vándor, ki tévedez viharzó éjjelen,


----------



## Duphe (2018 Február 2)

Avagy hajós a szélvésztől korbácsolt tengeren…


----------



## Duphe (2018 Február 2)

Úgy ingadoz felzaklatott lelkem határtalan


----------



## Duphe (2018 Február 2)

S vezércsillag nincs kétségem vad pusztaságiban.


----------



## Duphe (2018 Február 2)

Amott hangzik kipusztított hazám rémes jaja,


----------



## Duphe (2018 Február 2)

Itt elgázolt becsületem haldokló sóhaja.


----------



## Duphe (2018 Február 2)

Oh, mind a kettő orvosra vár


----------



## Duphe (2018 Február 2)

S míg itt töprenkedem;


----------



## Duphe (2018 Február 2)

Hazámra szemfödél borul, elvész becsületem!


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

01


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

02


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

03


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

04


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

05


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

06


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

07


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

08


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

09


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

10


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

11


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

12


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

13


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

14


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

15


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

16


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

17


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

18


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

19


----------



## fortytwo (2018 Február 9)

20


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

1


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

2


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

3


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

4


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

5


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

6


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

7


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

8


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

9


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

10


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

1


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

2


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

3


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

4


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

5


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

6


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

7


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

8


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

9


----------



## Kvardekdu (2018 Február 9)

20


----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

Én is


----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

Tudok


----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

Így írni[HIDE][/HIDE]


----------



## tomagabi (2018 Február 14)

B-G duo


----------



## mimi12 (2018 Február 19)

hello


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Február 20)

Szaisztok, milyen napotok volt?  Hátha értelmesen is össze tudjuk szedni azt a 20 hsz-t


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

sziasztok


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

tudna e valaki segiteni erdekelnenek valami roland stilusok


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

nem talalok sehol


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

reg nem voltam fenn mas torvenyek vannak


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

tudtok e kuldeni ...


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

kell hozza a 20 koment h lehessen e valamit letolteni???


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

het


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

nyolc


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

kilenc


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

tiiiiizzzz


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

tizeen eeegy


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

tiizen kettoo


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

34


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

tizzeeen negy


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

tizzen ooot


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

van nemi stylusom


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

roland e 50 stilusok


----------



## leventecikas (2018 Február 22)

sziasztik erdekelne valami roland gw 8 stilusok cserelnem is ha netan akadna valakinek kosz elore a segitseget


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Február 24)

Nem igazán értem üzeneted lényegét, de a 20 hsz-szel fején találtad a szöget


----------



## Turi Török Tibor (2018 Február 26)

Vinky19 írta:


> Vannak barátaim, mégis magányos vagyok.
> Vannak szép napjaim, mégis boldogtalan vagyok.
> Vannak, akik támogatnak, mégis árvának érzem magam.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

1.sziasztok


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

2.!


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

3.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

4.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

5.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

6.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

7.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

8.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

9.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

10.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

11.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

12.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

13.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

14.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

15.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

16.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

17.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

18.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

19.


----------



## nandi1964 (2018 Március 2)

20.VÉGE


----------



## Szűcs Annamária (2018 Március 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

1


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

2


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

3


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

4


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

5


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

6


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

7


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

8


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

9


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

10


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)




----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

12


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

13


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

14


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

15


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

16


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

17


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

18


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

19


----------



## Magdus31 (2018 Március 3)

20


----------



## mjo (2018 Március 5)

Próbálkozom még egy kicsit...


----------



## mjo (2018 Március 5)

Talán egyszer én is a végére jutok....


----------



## mjo (2018 Március 5)

Próbálok kitartani a hozzászólás írásában.


----------



## mjo (2018 Március 5)

És még egy...


----------



## mjo (2018 Március 5)

Bár nem értem, hogy miért, de küldöm az újabb hozzászólást.


----------



## mjo (2018 Március 5)

Talán, ez lesz az utolsó.


----------



## mulatós tomcsi (2018 Március 8)

kell


----------



## mulatós tomcsi (2018 Március 8)

a


----------



## mulatós tomcsi (2018 Március 8)

20 hozzászólás


----------



## mulatós tomcsi (2018 Március 8)

úgyhogy bocsi hogy írkálok


----------



## mulatós tomcsi (2018 Március 8)

heló


----------



## mulatós tomcsi (2018 Március 8)

6


----------



## Kreylor (2018 Március 10)

Hello szia mindenki


----------



## Kreylor (2018 Március 10)

Remelem nem gond


----------



## Kreylor (2018 Március 10)

Hogy ide irkalok


----------



## Kreylor (2018 Március 10)

De


----------



## Kreylor (2018 Március 10)

Szeretnem


----------



## Kreylor (2018 Március 10)

Megcsinalni


----------



## Kreylor (2018 Március 10)

A


----------



## Kreylor (2018 Március 10)

20


----------



## Kreylor (2018 Március 10)

Hozzaszolast


----------



## Kreylor (2018 Március 10)

Mar csak


----------



## Kreylor (2018 Március 10)

5


----------



## Kreylor (2018 Március 10)

Uzenetre


----------



## Kreylor (2018 Március 10)

Van


----------



## Kreylor (2018 Március 10)

Szuksegem


----------



## Kreylor (2018 Március 10)

Koszonom


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

Sziasztok en is ujra kezdem


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

Valamiert letiltott


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

Ujra regisztraltam,es most vegig kell csinalni


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

A mult heten kzmerferi volt a nevem


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

frissitettem pc t aaazota mindent elkovetek


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

CSAK 16x kell hozzaszolni


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

csak tizenotszor


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

JO kis lecke


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

KICSIT megkesve


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

Minden noi forumozonak


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

Sok Nonapot


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

Kivanok


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

Lassan


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

A locsolo verset


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

Kell Gyakorolni


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

Itt van a nyakunkon


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

A tavasz


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

A SZOKNYAK


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

egyre rovidebbek


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

A fiuk nagy oromere


----------



## ferikazmer (2018 Március 14)

KOSZI a lehetoseget


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Március 16)

Már én is a harmadik hsz-nél tartok, két hét alatt nem is rossz


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Március 16)

Néha mikor belépek írok valamit.


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Március 16)

Egyszer csak eljutok húszig


----------



## Naoria (2018 Március 18)

Ez az első hsz-em. Már szinte a végén járok.


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

tél menj haza


----------



## Smally89 (2018 Március 20)

mit is írjak....


----------



## stomfi (2018 Március 22)

sziasztok


----------



## stomfi (2018 Március 22)

senki sincs itt?


----------



## stomfi (2018 Március 22)

Alszik mindenki?


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 6)

Egyszer volt,


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 6)

Hol nem volt,


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 6)

Az üveg hegyen innen,


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 6)

De az üveg visszaváltón túl.


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 7)

Volt egyszer,


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 7)

egy mester malac.


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 7)

Ennek a malacnak,


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 7)

kurta volt a farka.


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 7)

Ez viszont őt,


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 7)

abszolút nem érdekelte.


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 7)

Viszont a sok üveg,


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 7)

elbüvölte.


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 7)

Volt ott átlátszó,


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 7)

és millió féle színes.


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 7)

Elkezdte válogatni


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 7)

A legszebbeket


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 7)

Külön gyűjtötte


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 7)

Ezekből készitett


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 7)

Egy szemkápráztató


----------



## Grozunol (2018 Április 7)

üvegablakot a házára.


----------



## jkljkljkl (2018 Április 15)

Sziasztok! Köszönöm, hogy beléphettem a közösségbe!


----------



## jkljkljkl (2018 Április 15)

_Van egy régi-régi kert, mely néha álmaimban él,
Hol a májusi napfény bolyong, kísértetfénye kél,
Hol tarka-barka virágnak színe szürkévé fakul
És málló oszlopok tövében ó-gondolat lapul.
A szögletekben indák, rések, mohák a tócsák körül,_


----------



## jkljkljkl (2018 Április 15)

Bár volna örök álom életem! S ne kelnék fel, csak majd, ha reggelem Az öröklétnek hozza egy sugára. Sőt! Ha e hosszú álom kínra válna, Az is jobb volna, mint a lét rideg, Éber világa, annak, akinek Szíve ez édes földön csupa mély Érzés káosza volt s lesz, míg csak él.


----------



## jkljkljkl (2018 Április 15)

A föld hótól fehér,
a fagy völgyben rekedt,
és a mélységes éj
ül a dombok felett,
s a csúcsokon fény jelöl szentségtelen
ősi ünnepeket.


----------



## jkljkljkl (2018 Április 15)

E szó jó: csönd vagyok, csönded vagyok.
Ha rám így kedved van maradhatok,
ülhetsz csak tűrve, hogy dal nem dicsér,
se jel, se láng csak csönd, mely égig ér.


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

sziasztok


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

Kevés dolog van
annyira siketítő
mint a csend.


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

Egészen biztos, 
hogy előbb-utóbb ez vagy
az lesz, így vagy úgy.


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

Halaszthatatlan
semmittennivalóm van.
Kérlek, ne zavarj.


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

Attól még senki
és semmi nem jó, hogy van
nála rosszabb is.


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

Soha nem tévedsz
az utadra, ha mindig
iránytűt használsz.


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

Lehet a tenger
Moraját hallani egy
Esőcseppben is?


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

Bizonygatni csak
Azt kell, ami legbelül
Még bizonytalan.


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

Nem a távolság, 
A figyelem hiánya
Választhat csak el.


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

Tükröt és órát
csakis antik-korában
néznek magáért.


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

Szereteted vagy
gyűlöleted hiánya
tesz védtelenné.


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

Amíg emlékszem
nem vagyok halott. Csak a 
másolatom.


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

Annyi történet 
van, ahányan elmondják
- és mind érvényes.


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

Nagy Mű és Gaztett
avulhat - nem évülhet.
Példák. Örökre.


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

Az emberélet gyönge dráma.
Csak egyszer adják.
Nincs több előadása.


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

a egyszer a kutyád elmondhatná, mi mindent lát, érez, hall és szagol benned, beleértve minden lelkiállapotodat, és a bajaidat, még tán a jövődet is, többé nem kellene pszichológushoz menned.


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

A legjobb költemények néha felfedik a szépséget azokban az egyszerű dolgokban, amiket az olvasó korábban csak úgy adottnak vett.


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

A vers médium, tanít, éljen vele, aki bajban van, vagy aki bajt akar magának!


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

Hamar elvész, a mi hamar kész;
S a mi kevésbe kerül, többnyire nem sokat ér.


----------



## lizbrix (2018 Április 16)

A kutyák igazából embernek képzelik magukat, valószínűleg egy gyereknek.


----------



## vigh.otti (2018 Április 19)

próba szerencse


----------



## palacsintakirály (2018 Május 6)

hova tüntek a nagyon sok midi zenék?????????


----------



## Sápi Zoltánné Erika (2018 Május 8)

[HIDE][/HIDE][HIDE-REPLY-THANKS][/HIDE-REPLY-THANKS][HIDE-REPLY][/HIDE-REPLY][HIDE-THANKS][/HIDE-THANKS]


paltand írta:


> köszönöm





Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


Megértettem. 
Üdvözlöm az oldal "Szerkesztőit"!


----------



## Mangómangesz (2018 Május 14)

paltand írta:


> köszönöm


Szia! Hol találom ezt a dokumentumot? Köszönöm! Zsanett


----------



## Hanna120 (2018 Május 20)

Hanna120


----------



## Mangómangesz (2018 Május 27)

Köszönöm


----------



## annanime (2018 Május 30)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


Sziasztok  új vagyok itt


----------



## annanime (2018 Május 30)

Megtaláltam hol tudok beírni, de jó


----------



## em1998 (2018 Június 2)

Én is új vagyok


----------



## dadai (2018 Június 12)

Valamikor itt egy feltételes megálló volt


----------



## dadai (2018 Június 12)

a házunkkal szemközt: a villamos megállt


----------



## dadai (2018 Június 12)

ha akadt felszálló vagy leszálló. Házunk: nem


----------



## dadai (2018 Június 12)

tulajdonviszony ez így, de azt meg azért mégse


----------



## dadai (2018 Június 12)

mondom: „villamosunk”; érződik ebből az a táv,


----------



## dadai (2018 Június 12)

melyet a ház és a megálló között is meg kell


----------



## dadai (2018 Június 12)

*Szathmári Sándor*


----------



## dadai (2018 Június 12)

Kazohinia


----------



## Habda (2018 Június 22)

Kútnak lenni volna jó


----------



## Habda (2018 Június 22)

Utas-itatónak


----------



## Habda (2018 Június 22)

Diófának


----------



## Habda (2018 Június 22)

Vagy a fán


----------



## Habda (2018 Június 22)

Füttyentő rigónak.


----------



## Habda (2018 Június 22)

Kányádi Sándor


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

na szóval


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

egyszer


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

kétszer


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

dreimal


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

négyszer


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

fünfmal


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

hatszor


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

alakul...


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

nagyon lassan


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

hétszer


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

nyolc


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

kilen


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

a kedvenc számom


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

zehnmal


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

tizenegy


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

zwölfmal


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

nem szeretem a következő számot


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

tizennégy


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

fünfzehnmal


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

megvan már végre a húsz?


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

nincs kedvem megszámolni...


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

úgyhogy remélem nagyon


----------



## kanga95 (2018 Június 23)

jóéjszakát mindenkinek


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

1


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

2


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

3


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

4


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

5


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

6


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

7


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

8


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

9


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

10


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

11


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

12


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

13


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

14


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

15


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

16


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

17


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

18


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

19


----------



## korgpax (2018 Június 30)

20


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 2)

Hello.


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 2)

20


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 2)

Válasz


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 2)

Vagy


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 2)

20


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 2)

Hozzászólás


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 2)

Küldése


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 2)

Folyamatban


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 2)

Van


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 2)

Döbbenetesen


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 2)

Izgalmas


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 2)

Nem tudom


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 2)

Valakit


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 2)

Érdekel-e


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 2)

De én


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 2)

Pötyögök


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 9)

2 hozzászólàsom


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 9)

Eltűnt


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 9)

Eltűnt


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 9)

20 hozzászólás megvolt


----------



## Pudlinudli (2018 Július 9)

Most megint összeszedem


----------



## Csima Bernadett (2018 Július 10)




----------



## lochhausen (2018 Július 14)

Sziasztok! Szeretném megszerezni a hiányzó hozzászólásokat.


----------



## lochhausen (2018 Július 14)

Sziasztok! Szeretnék segítséget kérni a hozzászólások megszerzéséhez.Köszönöm előre is.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Július 14)

lochhausen írta:


> Sziasztok! Szeretnék segítséget kérni a hozzászólások megszerzéséhez.Köszönöm előre is.


Milyen segítség kell? Írni tudsz, úgyhogy hajrá. De, ha megfogadod a tanácsomat itt maradsz ebben a topikban, és itt gyűjtöd össze. A szójátékokban az eddigi ténykedésedet töröltem.


----------



## lochhausen (2018 Július 14)

Ditta 25 írta:


> galago*nya*





Krimpolino írta:


> Az együttélés és a házasság majdnem ugyanaz, kivéve, hogy az egyik önkéntes, a másik meg kötelező. - ugyanez a hétéves
> 
> Mikor szeret valaki, akkor máshogy mondja ki a neved. Valahol érzed, hogy a szájában biztonságban van a neved. - Négyéves mondta
> 
> ...


Igaz mondások!


----------



## lochhausen (2018 Július 14)

Beka Holt írta:


> Milyen segítség kell? Írni tudsz, úgyhogy hajrá. De, ha megfogadod a tanácsomat itt maradsz ebben a topikban, és itt gyűjtöd össze. A szójátékokban az eddigi ténykedésedet töröltem.


Sajnos még mindig nem értem,hogy mit fogadtok el hozzászólásnak,mivel a szójátékot nem.Ehez szertnék segítséget kérni.


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Július 14)

lochhausen írta:


> Sajnos még mindig nem értem,hogy mit fogadtok el hozzászólásnak,mivel a szójátékot nem.Ehez szertnék segítséget kérni.


Elfogadjuk a szójátékokban is, csak mielőtt elkezdesz ott írni, olvasd el mindegyiknél az első hozzászólást! Azokban leírják az adott szójáték szabályait, amit ha nem tart be valaki, a posztja törlésre kerül.


----------



## lochhausen (2018 Július 14)

Próbálkozom tovább,nem adom fel .


----------



## lochhausen (2018 Július 14)

Megint kettővel kevesebb,ezt már nem hiszem el,hogy ilyen ügyetlen vagyok!


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Sziasztok!
Új tag vagyok, és itt szeretném összegyűjteni a szükséges 20 hozzászólásomat, hogy állandó tag lehessek. Gondoltam, leírom ide az egyik kedvenc versemet.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Somlyó György: MESE ARRÓL, KI HOGYAN SZERET


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Van, aki azt hiszi, tehet, amit akar, hisz szeretik.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Van, aki azt hiszi, tehet, amit akar, hiszen szeret.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Van, aki úgy érzi, minden tettére vigyáznia kell, éppen mert szeret.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Van, aki úgy érzi, minden tettére vigyáznia kell, éppen mert szeretik.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Van, akinek számára a szerelem határos a gyűlölettel.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Van, akinek számára a szerelem határos a szeretettel.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

De van olyan is, aki a szerelmet összetéveszti a szeretettel, s nem érti, hogy mások feleletül a gyűlölettel tévesztik össze a szerelmet.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Van, aki úgy szeret, mint az országútra tévedt nyúl, amely a fénycsóvák csapdájába esett.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Van, aki úgy, mint az oroszlán, amely széttépi azt, amit szeret.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Van, aki úgy szeret, mint a pilóta a várost, amelyre bombáit ledobja.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Van, aki úgy, mint a radar, amely a repülők útját vezeti a levegőben.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Van, aki békésen szeret, mint a kecske, amely hagyja, hogy megszopja az éhező kisgyerek.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Van, aki vakon, mint a másikat alaktalanságába nyelő amőba.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Van, aki esztelenül, mint az éjszakai lepke a lángot.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Van, aki bölcsen, mint a medve a téli álmot.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Van, aki önmagát szereti másban, s van, aki önmagában azt a másikat, akivé maga is válik általa.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)




----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Köszönöm, hogy tag lehetek!!!
És azt hiszem, ezzel össze is gyűjtöttem 20 hozzászólást.


----------



## Eni B (2018 Július 19)

Add meg minden napnak az esélyt,

hogy életed legszebb napja legyen!

(Mark Twain)


----------



## topikrisz (2018 Július 19)

van értelme ide írni ?


----------



## Beka Holt (2018 Július 19)

topikrisz írta:


> van értelme ide írni ?


Ha ekkora teher akkor sehova sem kell írnod!


----------



## topikrisz (2018 Július 19)

Már rég meg van a 20 hosszászólás de még mindig nem elérhető számomra több fórum se ...


----------



## topikrisz (2018 Július 19)

egyébként állandó tagságot azt hogyan szerezhetek ?  még új vagyok ebben a forum dolgokban , most kezdek csak rászokni eddig csak meg csinalta a tesóm a profilt hogy majd én is használjam


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Július 24)

Hát, most már állandó tag vagy


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Július 24)

Előbb-utóbb nekem is összejön, bár eddig nem vittem túlzásba a hozzászólásokat. Majd keresek valami értelmes dolgot is ide


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

Hi hi


----------



## Quevech (2018 Július 27)

Helosztok


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

ljanka írta:


> bár előbb


Sok ez.


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

ljanka írta:


> bár előbb


Időigényes


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

Quevech írta:


> Helosztok


Üdvözlök mindenkit!


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

Quevech írta:


> Helosztok


Tetszik !


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

Quevech írta:


> Helosztok


Szia!


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

Kistanár írta:


> Üdvözlök mindenkit!


Én is.


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

Quevech írta:


> Helosztok


Szia!


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

Quevech írta:


> Hi hi


Látom, jókedvű!


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

ljanka írta:


> bár előbb


Mosst


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

ljanka írta:


> bár előbb


1


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

anideeva írta:


> *Üdv!*
> 
> Hálám


2


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

ljanka írta:


> bár előbb


3


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

ljanka írta:


> nézni, hogy


4


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

anideeva írta:


> teljes


5


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

anideeva írta:


> sírig


6


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

anideeva írta:


> és


7


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

anideeva írta:


> és


8


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

anideeva írta:


> "hozzászólásom"


9


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

anideeva írta:


> húsz


10


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

anideeva írta:


> a


11


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

anideeva írta:


> meglesz


12


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

anideeva írta:


> Végre


13


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

anideeva írta:


> kitalálóját


14


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

anideeva írta:


> topik


15


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

anideeva írta:


> fogja


16


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

anideeva írta:


> üldözni


17


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

anideeva írta:


> sírig


18


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

ljanka írta:


> mik vannak


19


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

ljanka írta:


> már fent


20


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

ljanka írta:


> nézni, hogy


21


----------



## Kistanár (2018 Július 28)

ljanka írta:


> alaposan át kéne


22


----------



## Napkezű (2018 Július 29)

obajan írta:


> És fel is tudnád tenni a Lopva angolul c. könyvet?


Hello. meg van a lopva angolul 4 kötete ? én nem találom. kérlek ha tudsz segíts .
köszönöm


----------



## Kriszta.Hollo (2018 Július 29)

Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## groenling (2018 Augusztus 4)

sziasztok


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

1


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

2


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

3


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

4


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

5


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

6


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

7


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

8


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

9


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

10


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

11


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

12


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

13


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

14


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

15


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

16


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

17


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

18


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

19


----------



## Lentulay55 (2018 Augusztus 26)

20


----------



## cini4 (2018 Augusztus 28)

én sem


----------



## cini4 (2018 Augusztus 28)

22


----------



## cini4 (2018 Augusztus 28)

44


----------



## kkriszta33 (2018 Augusztus 28)

Sziasztok!Segítséget szeretnék kérni....a Lej mamo lej mp3 alapját keresem,de sehol nem találom.Ha valaki tud segíteni megköszönöm!


----------



## Szabo Band T2 (2018 Augusztus 31)

Hello


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Szeptember 16)

Na jól van, itt az ideje összeszedni a maradék hozzászólásokat


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Szeptember 16)

szóval, a kedvenc filmem a Nagy Lebowski


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Szeptember 16)

Ezen kívül, fontossági sorrend nélkül


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Szeptember 16)

Nagy Hal


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Szeptember 16)

Vaskabátok


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Szeptember 16)

Gran Torino


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Szeptember 16)

Halálsoron


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Szeptember 16)

Fehér Pokol


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Szeptember 16)

Tapló Télapó


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Szeptember 16)

Bubba Ho-Tep


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Szeptember 16)

Eli Halálosztók


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Szeptember 16)

Legenda Vagyok


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Szeptember 16)

Tinta


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Szeptember 16)

Az Őrület Határán


----------



## Jeff Lebowski (2018 Szeptember 16)

1408


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*Romhányi József:*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*Egy boldogtalan sün panaszai a halovány Holdnál*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*Sanyarú sors, te szabtad rám gúnyámat, *


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*Engem senki nem cirógat, becézget,*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*mert a bőröm egy kicsit recézett.*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*Hogy irigylem a nercet, a hódokat!*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*Nekik kijár elismerés, hódolat.*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*Hányszor kértem a bennfentes rókától*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*hogy legyen az én ügyemben prókátor.*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*Könyörögtem: szólj a szűcsnek, bátyuska*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*protezsálj be prémesállat státusba*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*vagy vegyen be legalábbis bélésnek.*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*De hiába! Nem enged a kérésnek.*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*Értékemért agyon sose csapnának,*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*
nem kellek én se muffnak, se sapkának...*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*Így kesergett sündörögve, bujkálva,*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*
míg egy fakír nem került az útjába.*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*
Az felkapta, gyönyörködve vizsgálta:*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*
- Jössz a szögeságyamra, te kispárna!*


----------



## P.N.Zsuzsanna (2018 Szeptember 19)

*És akkor egyben is 

Romhányi József: Egy boldogtalan sün panaszai a halovány Holdnál
 Sanyarú sors, te szabtad rám gúnyámat, 
céltábláját az emberek gúnyának.
Engem senki nem cirógat, becézget,
mert a bőröm egy kicsit recézett.
Hogy irigylem a nercet, a hódokat!
Nekik kijár elismerés, hódolat.
Hányszor kértem a bennfentes rókától
hogy legyen az én ügyemben prókátor.
Könyörögtem: szólj a szűcsnek, bátyuska
protezsálj be prémesállat státusba
vagy vegyen be legalábbis bélésnek.
De hiába! Nem enged a kérésnek.
Értékemért agyon sose csapnának,
nem kellek én se muffnak, se sapkának...
Így kesergett sündörögve, bujkálva,
míg egy fakír nem került az útjába.
Az felkapta, gyönyörködve vizsgálta:
- Jössz a szögeságyamra, te kispárna!*


----------



## Stancsics kornel (2018 Szeptember 27)

Tetszik


----------



## Stancsics kornel (2018 Szeptember 27)

Szia


----------



## Stancsics kornel (2018 Szeptember 27)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Stancsics kornel (2018 Szeptember 27)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Stancsics kornel (2018 Szeptember 27)

Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Radics Gáborné (2018 Szeptember 29)

Sziasztok! Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## titkosemily6 (2018 Október 8)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## mimi12 (2018 Október 18)

jelen


----------



## mimi12 (2018 Október 18)

szép napsütéses őszi napot mindenkinek


----------



## anary (2018 Október 21)

Sziasztok!


----------



## harryklein (2018 Október 22)

Jelen


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

hello!


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

Kettő


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

három


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

négy


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

öt


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

hat


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

hét


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

nyolc


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

kilenc


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

tíz


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

tizenegy


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

tizenkettő


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

tizenhárom


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

tizennégy


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

tizenöt


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

tizenhat


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

tizenhét


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

tizennyolc


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

tizenkilenc


----------



## Szoboszlai Ibolya (2018 Október 23)

húsz


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

20


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

19


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

sziasztok tudnátok nekem küldeni jó sampler hangmintákat tyros 2re? köszönm [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

jo sokat kell kommentelni


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

tyros sampler hangmintkra lenne szükségem vagy valami jó dobokra


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

még 16ot kell xd


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

1


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

2


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

3


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

varadi roma cafe 4


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

5


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

6


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

meg kell 9et


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

8at


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

7et


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

6ot


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

5öt


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

4et


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

3at


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

2ot


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

1et


----------



## [email protected] (2018 November 1)

es vegul a 20.-ik komment


----------



## encantado13 (2018 November 22)

csillagok


----------



## encantado13 (2018 November 22)

holdfeny


----------



## encantado13 (2018 November 22)

koszonom


----------



## encantado13 (2018 November 22)

csoda


----------



## encantado13 (2018 November 22)

hull a ho


----------



## encantado13 (2018 November 22)

szepseges


----------



## encantado13 (2018 November 22)

hofeher


----------



## encantado13 (2018 November 22)

ragyogo


----------



## encantado13 (2018 November 22)

csokolade


----------



## encantado13 (2018 November 22)

sutemeny


----------



## encantado13 (2018 November 22)

tea


----------



## encantado13 (2018 November 22)

orchideak....feher orchideak....


----------



## encantado13 (2018 November 22)

rozsa


----------



## encantado13 (2018 November 22)

remeny


----------



## stardust1 (2018 November 22)

Nem


----------



## stardust1 (2018 November 22)

az tökéletesíti


----------



## stardust1 (2018 November 22)

az embert,


----------



## stardust1 (2018 November 22)

hogy a hegy tetején van,


----------



## stardust1 (2018 November 22)

hanem az,


----------



## stardust1 (2018 November 22)

ahogy felmászott oda..


----------



## stardust1 (2018 November 22)

Az ember számára a kapcsolat az igazi kihívás , mert olyanok vagyunk mint a tölgyfa a nappaliban.
Nem a természetes közegünkben, azaz hordában élünk ahol születéstől halálig tartó állandó kapcsolatok vennének minket körül.
A tölgyfával természetes közegében semmit nem kell tenni , hogy életben maradjon.
Itt benn a szobában azonban rendszeres törődést igényel, s még így is kérdéses mekkorára, nő és mit fog kibírni .


----------



## stardust1 (2018 November 22)

Az ember jelleme egyben a sorsa is.
A jellem nagymértékben meghatározza, hogy ki hogyan boldogul az életben. Hogy képes lesz-e szeretni másokat, és jól végzi-e a munkáját, az attól függ, hogy milyen belső képességeknek van birtokában. Napjaink társadalma számos mentséget és kibúvót kínál az emberek viselkedésére, s ennek következtében sokan nem értik, miért nem működik az életük. Problémáink többsége saját jellemünk hiányosságaiból fakad. Aki belül erős, az még a nehéz körülményeket is le tudja küzdeni, míg a jellembeli gyengeségek gyakran kudarchoz vagy csalódáshoz vezetnek. Ha például nem fejlődött ki bennünk a megértés és a megbocsátás képessége, könnyen elveszíthetünk egy olyan kapcsolatot, amelyben ezekre a tulajdonságokra lenne szükség. Vagy ha nehéz időszakon megyünk keresztül, és türelemre vagy vágyaink késleltetésére lenne szükség, de képtelenek vagyunk erre, ugyancsak kudarcot fogunk vallani. Bátran állíthatjuk tehát, hogy életünk minőségét nagymértékben meghatározza a jellemünk.


----------



## stardust1 (2018 November 22)

"Önmagunkat sem érthetjük meg teljesen soha, nemhogy valaki mást, akit csupán a saját szubjektivitásunk torzító lencséjén át láthatunk. 
A képben, amit róla alkotunk, mi magunk is benne vagyunk. 
A másik ember személyiségéből ráadásul csak annyit láthatunk, amennyit a szavai és a cselekedetei megmutatnak, sosem az egészet.
Arra pusztán következtetnünk lehet, így máris megduplázódik a torzító hatás."


----------



## stardust1 (2018 November 22)

"Azok az emberek, akiknek minden sikerül, nem feltétlenül okosabbak. Egyszerűen csak jobban átlátják a helyzetüket, és nem félnek kihasználni a lehetőségeiket. A győztesek már rég akcióba lendültek, amikor az ellenfeleik még csak az ajánlatot fontolgatják."


----------



## stardust1 (2018 November 22)

"Inkább azzal törődj, hogy saját magukkal elégedetté tedd az embereket, semmint azzal, hogy veled elégedettek legyenek."


----------



## stardust1 (2018 November 22)

"Ahhoz, hogy el tudj engedni dolgokat, meg kell értened, mit miért éreztél, és miért nincs többé szükséged azokra az érzésekre."


----------



## stardust1 (2018 November 22)

"Bárcsak ilyen egyszerű lenne! 
Bárcsak lennének a rossz emberek, akik valahol ármánykodva űzik gonoszságaikat, nekünk pedig csak annyi lenne a dolgunk, hogy elkülönítsük őket a többiektől, és elpusztítsuk őket. 
De a Jó és a Rossz közötti választóvonal ott húzódik minden ember szívében. 
És ki lenne hajlandó elpusztítani a saját szíve egy darabját?"
(Alekszandr Iszajevics Szolzsenyicin)


----------



## stardust1 (2018 November 22)

"A házasság alapvető tévedése: mindenki a másiktól várja, hogy boldoggá tegye."
(Jeanne Moreau)


----------



## palacsintakirály (2018 November 27)

nagyon szeretem a midiket,ha valakinek sok van,szivesen venné[email protected]


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

20


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

19


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

18 igyni


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

17 lassan


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

16soká


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

15 uuuhhhhaaaa


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

14 jaaaaj


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

13 oh my good


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

12 el ne szúrjam


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

11 közeledik


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

10 tiszta víz


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

9 ben vok


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

8 végtelen


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

7 bűn


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

6 már csak hat


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

5 vagyis jeles


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

4 fele az kettő


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

3 az majdnem kettő ugye ?


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

2 izgulok


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

1 ez is megtörtént


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

0 zéró


----------



## alopos (2018 December 10)

hol vannak a midik ÁÁÁÁÁÁ ?


----------



## redredington (2018 December 18)

jelentem az osztály létszáma elmebeteg


----------



## redredington (2018 December 21)

Ma is itt vagyok.


----------



## redredington (2018 December 21)

Holnap talán nem leszek internet közelben.


----------



## redredington (2018 December 21)

Szóval előre is jelzem, hogy talán nem leszek itt csak holnap után


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

om


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

mani


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

peme


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

hung


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

om


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

mani


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

peme


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

hung


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

om


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

om


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

om


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

om


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

om


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

om


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

om


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

om mani peme hung


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

om mani peme hung


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

om mani peme hung


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

om mani peme hung


----------



## Namaste1980 (2018 December 26)

om om om om om om om om om om om omomomomomomomomomomomomomomomomomomomomom

Köszönöm


----------



## Avia27 (2019 Január 3)

Bármely egyszerű probléma megoldhatatlanná fejleszthető, ha eleget töprengünk rajta. (woody allen)


----------



## B-L.Ágica (2019 Január 4)

Hó ha hó! Budapesten esik a hó.


----------



## K.Gika (2019 Január 5)

Esik a hó nagy csomóban.


----------



## K.Gika (2019 Január 5)

Veréb mászkál lenn a hóban.


----------



## K.Gika (2019 Január 5)

Veréb! Elment az eszed?


----------



## K.Gika (2019 Január 5)

A hóesés betemet.


----------



## Didina83 (2019 Január 5)

Sziasztok! 

Nagyon szuper ez az oldal. Beszélgetni és még tanulni is lehet innen. A sok edzéshez való cucc meg egyenesen fantasztikus.
Köszönöm az oldal üzemeltetőinek.


----------



## Didina83 (2019 Január 5)

*Nya*lóka


----------



## K.Gika (2019 Január 5)

Nem is ugrálsz. Araszolsz.


----------



## K.Gika (2019 Január 5)

Hóesésben vacakolsz.


----------



## K.Gika (2019 Január 5)

Felfújtad a tolladat?
Ázott pamutgombolyag.
Mi kell neked? Fatető?
Deszka madáretető!


----------



## dresvé (2019 Január 9)

Ha már a madáretőről van szó, az nekem is van , már csak madár kell...


----------



## dresvé (2019 Január 9)

Na ja hó is van...


----------



## dresvé (2019 Január 9)

Bocs a jelenléti ívet meg elfelejtettem aláírni...


----------



## dresvé (2019 Január 9)

még mindig nem írtam alá...


----------



## dresvé (2019 Január 9)

Most már akár alá is írhatom... vagy mégsem?


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

B


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

O


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

Cs


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

Kell


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

A


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

20


----------



## palacsintakirály (2019 Január 11)

valaki nem tudja hova tünt a rengeteg jó midi hangok????????


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

H


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

O


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

Z


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

Z


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

Á


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

Sz


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

Ó


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

L


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

Á


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

S


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

4


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

3


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

2


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

1


----------



## Dávid Bernadett (2019 Január 11)

Kész


----------



## piszvas (2019 Január 13)

Szél fú fújdogál


----------



## piszvas (2019 Január 13)

Lokomotív GT


----------



## piszvas (2019 Január 13)

* Neked írom a dalt*


----------



## ?Walaky? (2019 Január 16)

walaky


----------



## TamasVargaJR (2019 Január 16)

Helló, szeretném megkérdezni, hogy nincsen-e meg valakinek Köböl Z. - Varga B Tamás : Magyarok imája, Kormorán - Oratórium midiben és a Betli Duó - Anyák napja. Előre is köszönöm.


----------



## Aniko 50 (2019 Január 19)

Köszönöm


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

1


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

2


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

3


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

4


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

5


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

6


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

7


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

8


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

9


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

10


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

A


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

B


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

C


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

D


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

E


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

F


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

G


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

H


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

I


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

Köszönöm


----------



## Greta14 (2019 Január 20)

Sziasztok


----------



## Aniko 50 (2019 Január 20)

G


----------



## nysz (2019 Január 23)

sziasztok!


----------



## Szi1vi (2019 Január 27)

Sziasztok!


----------



## csokoltatom (2019 Január 30)

szép a logód


----------



## csokoltatom (2019 Január 30)

Ditta 25 írta:


> pál*ca*


 jó a logód


----------



## csokoltatom (2019 Január 30)

majd én is megtudom hogy kell


----------



## csokoltatom (2019 Január 30)

Szi1vi írta:


> Sziasztok!


Ez a logo is jó


----------



## csokoltatom (2019 Január 30)

első


----------



## Tüncike84 (2019 Február 2)

Köszi


----------



## palacsintakirály (2019 Február 9)

hihetetlen egy oldal lett ez,kedvencek voltak a midik,most sehol semmi,


----------



## oszo79 (2019 Február 13)

Sziasztok!


----------



## bebigyongyei (2019 Február 20)

Szép estét mindenkinek!


----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)

szép


----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)

estét


----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)

mindenkinek!


----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)

sziasztok


----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)

köszönöm, meg lett


----------



## Kary42 (2019 Február 24)




----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 3)

Sziasztok! Hol lehet itt midiket letölteni? Régen volt egy csomó de egyet sem találok.


----------



## Kritymó (2019 Március 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

231


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

33333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

55555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555555


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

88888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

101010101010101010101010101010


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

11111111111111111111111111111111111111


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

122222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

13333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

144444444444444444444444444444444


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

155555555555555555555


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

1666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

1777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

1888888888888888888888888888888888888888888


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

199999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

2000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

211111111


----------



## matteo7197 (2019 Március 12)

2222222222222222222222


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

1


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

12


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

121


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

1212


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

12121


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

2


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

22


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

222


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

2222


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

22222


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

3


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

33


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

333


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

3333


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

33333


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

5


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

4


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

3


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

2


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

1


----------



## Wirtucall (2019 Március 13)

done


----------



## Justitia72 (2019 Március 15)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Kecsedi jozsef (2019 Március 22)

palacsintakirály írta:


> hihetetlen egy oldal lett ez,kedvencek voltak a midik,most sehol semmi,


Pedig jovolt


----------



## Kecsedi jozsef (2019 Március 22)

matteo7197 írta:


> Sziasztok! Hol lehet itt midiket letölteni? Régen volt egy csomó de egyet sem találok.


Ensem talalom


----------



## Kecsedi jozsef (2019 Március 22)

alopos írta:


> hol vannak a midik ÁÁÁÁÁÁ ?


Nemtalalni


----------



## Kecsedi jozsef (2019 Március 22)

dresvé írta:


> Ha már a madáretőről van szó, az nekem is van , már csak madár kell...


Madarak pedig vannak


----------



## Kecsedi jozsef (2019 Március 22)

matteo7197 írta:


> 33333333333333333333333333333333333333333


Az engem is erdekelne


----------



## Kecsedi jozsef (2019 Március 22)

bbkinga írta:


> sziasztok
> miért nem tudok letölteni semmit?


Mi lehet a baj nekemse jo


----------



## Kecsedi jozsef (2019 Március 22)

tunde.kelemen38 írta:


> *sziasztok!*
> 
> Tenyleg jo volna most egy habos suti!!!!!!!!


El menne nekem is


----------



## Kecsedi jozsef (2019 Március 22)

ripli3 írta:


> fel tudnátok tenni a Noszti fiu esete tóth marival c filmet /jávor pál/


Az megneznem en is


----------



## Kecsedi jozsef (2019 Március 22)

ripli3 írta:


> fel tudnátok tenni a Noszti fiu esete tóth marival c filmet /jávor pál/


Azt megneznem en is


----------



## Kecsedi jozsef (2019 Március 22)

zsorsec írta:


> a fának mégis csak lelke van...


Igen az is él


----------



## Kecsedi jozsef (2019 Március 22)

Szilvti írta:


> Csak végigpörgettem az oldalakat de azt látom, hogy nagyon hasznos dolgok vannak számomra is.


Vannak


----------



## zolika67 (2019 Március 24)

16


----------



## zolika67 (2019 Március 24)

18


----------



## zolika67 (2019 Március 24)

19


----------



## zolika67 (2019 Március 24)

20


----------



## Scatha (2019 Március 27)

Ditta 25 írta:


> galago*nya*


*nya*lóka 
(Jelen! Köszi a lehetőséget!)


----------



## Scatha (2019 Március 27)

*Ka*vicsbánya


----------



## jackson75 (2019 Március 28)

Sziasztok


----------



## jackson75 (2019 Március 28)

Hol találok korg pa80ra stylusokat?


----------



## jackson75 (2019 Március 28)

Mert keresem de nem találom sehol


----------



## jackson75 (2019 Március 28)




----------



## jackson75 (2019 Március 28)

Valaki van ?


----------



## jackson75 (2019 Március 28)

6


----------



## jackson75 (2019 Március 28)

7


----------



## jackson75 (2019 Március 28)

8


----------



## jackson75 (2019 Március 28)

8


----------



## jackson75 (2019 Március 28)

9


----------



## jackson75 (2019 Március 28)

10


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

mit lehet írni?


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

ami nem olyan gáz most ebben a helyzetben


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

elmerengsz, hogy miért


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

és vajon miért teszed meg azt


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

egy válasz van, ami örök és igaz


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

mindenki tudja... csak valamiért nem beszél róla


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

de miért nem fordulunk felé?


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

tedd meg, mozdulj, élj!


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

a tiéd a változás, csak a tiéd


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

kigondolod, átgondolod és meggondolod. általában...


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

oravecz nóra lettem... 3 perc alatt


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

majdnem


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

De még elgondolkodok rajta, hogy író legyek-e


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

inkább olvasó


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

maradok a kaptafánál... asszem


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

minden relatív és pedig pozitív


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

abszolút pozitív


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

mindenben csak azt kell látnod, ami neked fontos


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

csakis az a lényeg te mit látsz


----------



## Viharka1005 (2019 Április 6)

és eljött a vége


----------



## Barana2 (2019 Április 23)

Jelen


----------



## balatonné (2019 Április 27)

Viharka1005 írta:


> és eljött a vége


Néha el kell engedni...


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

sziasztok


----------



## stomfi (2019 Április 30)

senki???


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

1


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

2


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

3


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

4


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

5


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

6


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

7


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

8


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

9


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

10


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

11


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

12


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

13


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

14


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

15


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

16


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

17


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

18


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

19


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

20


----------



## Boni Ferenc (2019 Május 6)

21


----------



## ducsaiheni (2019 Május 12)

22


----------



## midi nyalánkság (2019 Május 20)

Valakinek ( Néhány év után című midi?) Kérhetném??


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

1


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

2


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

3


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

4


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

5


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

6


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

7


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

8


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

9


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

10


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

11


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

12


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

13


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

14


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

15


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

16


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

17


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

18


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

19


----------



## MUZIKER LACI (2019 Május 29)

20


----------



## Varju Zsolt (2019 Június 8)

Kedves zenészek!
Szeretnék érdeklődni, hogy véletlen valakinek nincs meg ez a szám midibe?
Előre is nagyon szépen köszönöm!


----------



## Lukacs Levente Zoltan (2019 Június 11)

gery178 írta:


> a nincs semmi másom című dal megvan valakinek midibe
> 
> sziasztok
> 
> ...


szia nekem is jó lenne


----------



## Lukacs Levente Zoltan (2019 Június 11)

sziasztok régen egész más volt ez az oldal egy kis ajándék tőlem nektek


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

Miképpen boltíves,


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

pókhálós vén terem


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

zugában álmodó középkori barát,


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

ki lemosdatta rég a földi vágy sarát,


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

s már félig fent lebeg a tiszta étheren.


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

Ül roppant asztalánál,


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

mely könyvekkel teli,


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

s a nagybetűk közébe kis képecskéket ékel


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

Madonnát fest örökké, arannyal s égi kékkel,


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

mígnem szelíd mosollyal lelkét kileheli.


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

Úgy szeretnélek én is lámpásom esteli,


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

halovány fénye mellett megörökíteni,


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

Drága arany és kék szavakkal


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

Csak Téged festeni,


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

míg ujjam el nem szárad,


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

mint romló fának ága,


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

és le nem lankad fejem


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

A béke isteni ölébe,


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

én szerelmem!


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

*Világ legszebb virága.*


----------



## Jeviart (2019 Július 9)

Dsida Jenő: Arany és kék szavakkal


----------



## Zenész Tamás (2019 Július 13)

Igazán sírni,örülni csak nótaszó mellett tudunk !


----------



## Zenész Tamás (2019 Július 13)

A dzsessz egyenlővé teszi az embereket !


----------



## Zenész Tamás (2019 Július 13)

A muzsikus nem tudja előre,milyen zenét szólaltat meg,csak ha már játszik !


----------



## Zenész Tamás (2019 Július 13)

A zene híd a föld és a menny között !


----------



## Zenész Tamás (2019 Július 13)

A szavak ébresztik fel az elmét.A dallam a szívet !


----------



## Zenész Tamás (2019 Július 13)

A zene leírva nem más, mint szavak dallamára táncoló tintapötty.


----------



## Zenész Tamás (2019 Július 13)

A zene olyan örömöt okoz,amelyet az emberi természet nem nélkülözhet !


----------



## Zenész Tamás (2019 Július 13)

A zene szavak nélkül is szolgálhat szerelmi vallomásként.


----------



## Zenész Tamás (2019 Július 13)

Ahol elfogynak a szavak,ott segít a zene !


----------



## NBea (2019 Július 14)

nyaral


----------



## NBea (2019 Július 14)

21


----------



## csatho (2019 Július 16)

midi fájlokat tartalmazó fórumot tud valaki ajánlani?


----------



## Pekka Kana (2019 Július 22)

Üdv!


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

Sziasztok! Remékem hasznos lesz az itt létem.


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

Gyerek és kutyanevelés, fejlesztőköyvek és zene érdekel


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

Mindenkinek kell, hogy higgyen valamiben.


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

Nincsen béke remény nélkül.


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

Nyalóka


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

Kakadu


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

Duda


----------



## Csikós Bea (2019 Július 29)

Daru


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

midik


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

lll


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

iuz87


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

kljh


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

ztedui


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

-pjtd


----------



## elemérmuzsikus (2019 Augusztus 3)

kjlohl


----------



## Attila. (2019 Augusztus 11)

Sziasztok


----------



## Hana1729 (2019 Augusztus 23)

Szép álmokat!


----------



## Edina0716 (2019 Augusztus 30)

..


----------



## Edina0716 (2019 Augusztus 30)




----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

_Cica_


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

_Kutya_


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

Teknős


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

Krokodil


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

Szalamandra


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

6


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

7


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

8


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

9


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

10


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

11


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

12


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

13


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

14


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

15


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

16


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

17


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

18


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

19


----------



## lex001 (2019 Szeptember 1)

20


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

5


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

6


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

7


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

8


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

9


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

10


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

11


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

12


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

13


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

14


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

15


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

16


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

17


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

18


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

19


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

20


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

21


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

22


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

23


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

24


----------



## csapo770608 (2019 Szeptember 15)

25


----------



## zsuzska972 (2019 Szeptember 24)

van vki másnak is ilyen problémája ? 
facebook-al nem lehet belépni - de szerintem én mindig csakis azzal léptem be! a faces jelszavammal próbáltam ezek után, de nem sikerült. 
kértem jelszóvisszaállítást, de nem kaptam levelet. most egy másik címről regiztem. szeretném a régimet 
vissza !!


----------



## zsuzska972 (2019 Szeptember 24)

Megoldódott !


----------



## Gronci (2019 Szeptember 28)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget és a segítséget.


----------



## Prepost Kalman (2019 Október 2)

Jelen


----------



## Mezei István (2019 Október 2)

akkor én is ideérkeztem


----------



## Mezei István (2019 Október 2)

anyukámnak szóljak?


----------



## 1méhecske (2019 Október 3)

Üdv Mindenkinek!!!!


----------



## Gronci (2019 Október 3)

Állandó tag lettem, köszönöm.


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

Ez most komoly? Visszamínősítettek? Utána 21 után se kapom vissza a tagságot? Ez milyen már????????


----------



## Giuditta1977 (2019 Október 20)

Mi van itt? Diszkrimináció?


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Október 20)

Giuditta1977 írta:


> Ez most komoly? Visszamínősítettek? Utána 21 után se kapom vissza a tagságot? Ez milyen már????????


De, visszakapod, csak meg kell várnod a következő frissítést.


----------



## Zsnck (2019 Október 22)

Sziasztok


----------



## balogh92 (2019 Október 30)

Nem tudom miért nem jó még mindig


----------



## Beka Holt (2019 Október 31)

balogh92 írta:


> Nem tudom miért nem jó még mindig


Mert amit a profiloldaladra írtál azt nem számolja a rendszer.


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

hello mindenkinek


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

hozzászólást kell gyűjtenem


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

mert új profilt kellett létrehoznom


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

és természetesen az előző jelszavát elfelejtettem...


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

5


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

6


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

7


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

8


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

*9*


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

10


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

*11*


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

12


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

*13*


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

14


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

15


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

16


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

17


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

18


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

19


----------



## Czentner Barbara (2019 Október 31)

20


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

9


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

10


----------



## magdasz (2019 November 9)

20


----------



## Kyry (2019 November 11)

Nem sok értelme van ennek a 20 hozzászólásos követelménynek.


----------



## Kyry (2019 November 11)

Aki akar, az úgyis hozzászól dolgokhoz ha van mondanivalója


----------



## Kyry (2019 November 11)

Ha meg nincs, akkor jobb is ha hallgat


----------



## Kyry (2019 November 11)

Ha játszani szeretne, akkor úgyis fog


----------



## Kyry (2019 November 11)

És ha nem akkor leírja a számokat 1-től 20-ig


----------



## Kyry (2019 November 11)

És akkor mi értelme van?


----------



## Kyry (2019 November 11)

Telnek az oldalak feleslegesen, értelmetlenül


----------



## hirschgabi1 (2019 November 11)

sziasztok


----------



## tarjazoli (2019 November 15)

helló szia csá


----------



## szkcsrt (2019 November 16)

ciao


----------



## hirschgabi1 (2019 November 19)

hali


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

_1_


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

2


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

3


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

4


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

5


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

6


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

7


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

8.


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

9.


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

10


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

11


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

12


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

13


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

14


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

15


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

16


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

17


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

18


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

19


----------



## Nóta-Szó (2019 December 13)

20


----------



## Kjani1964 (2019 December 31)

Emberibb 2020-at mindenkinek.


----------



## Rekavandasky (2020 Január 1)

Boldogabb 2020-at


----------



## Kuroneko9 (2020 Január 4)

Boldog Új Évet


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

1


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

2


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

3


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

4


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

5


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

6


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

7


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

8


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

9


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

10


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

11


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

12


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

13


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

14


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

15


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

16


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

17


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

18


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

19


----------



## Szabó Kristóf Kál (2020 Január 5)

20


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Anya csak 1 van írta:


> ???????


ef


Anya csak 1 van írta:


> ???????


Trombita harsog, dob pereg,


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Előre!


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Süvít a golyó, cseng a kard,


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Ez lelkesíti a magyart.


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Előre!


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Föl a zászlóval magasra,


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Egész világ hadd láthassa.


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Előre!


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Hadd lássák és hadd olvassák,


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Rajta szent szó van: szabadság.


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Előre!


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Aki magyar, aki vitéz,


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Az ellenséggel szembenéz.


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Előre!


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Mindjárt vitéz, mihelyt magyar;


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Ő s az isten egyet akar.


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Előre!


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Véres a föld lábam alatt,


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Lelőtték a pajtásomat,


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Előre!


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Én se' leszek rosszabb nála,


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Berohanok a halálba,


----------



## Sallay Tibor (2020 Január 12)

Előre!


----------



## hojani70 (2020 Január 24)

Azért írom a hozzászólást, mert szeretnék régi rádiójátékokat letölteni.


----------



## hojani70 (2020 Január 24)

Ez is olyan dolog, ami miatt nosztalgiával gondolok a múlt századra.


----------



## konati (2020 Január 25)

Vagyok


----------



## konati (2020 Január 25)

Vagyogatok


----------



## konati (2020 Január 25)

Már megint akadozik a rendszer


----------



## konati (2020 Január 25)

Várni kell


----------



## konati (2020 Január 25)

Na megint mehet


----------



## konati (2020 Január 25)

Ez lassabban lesz 80000


----------



## konati (2020 Január 25)

Még kell 35425 bejegyzés


----------



## konati (2020 Január 25)

Már csak 35424


----------



## evi3333 (2020 Február 14)

Sziasztok, csak beköszöntem.


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 24)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


nagyon izgulok


----------



## Lencsi Optika (2020 Február 24)

fognak szólni, ha megvan a 20?


----------



## Erdős Bercike (2020 Február 28)

Karaoke mp3 is jó lenne.


----------



## Erdős Bercike (2020 Február 28)

Én is szeretnék segíteni másoknak.


----------



## Erdős Bercike (2020 Február 28)

Szép szám.


----------



## Erdős Bercike (2020 Február 28)

Van valakinek mp3 alapja?


----------



## Erdős Bercike (2020 Február 28)

Már midi zenék nincsenek itt?


----------



## Erdős Bercike (2020 Február 28)

Honnan tudnék mp3 alapokat szerezni. Cserébe én is küldök.


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

10 éve nem voltam erre , most újra


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

regisztráltam...


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

kíváncsi vagyok


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

változott-e valami.


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

működik-e


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

a fórum rendesen ?


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

Gondolom igen,


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

csak abból kiindulva


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

ma hányan regisztráltak


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

ide


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

de jó is ez


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

akkor tessék:


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

még egy midi


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

ezt szeretem


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

vagy valami ilyesmi


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

vagy talán


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

ez


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

vagy talán magyar ?


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

Hello Hello Itt


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

Mint mindenki....


----------



## Kertel (2020 Március 4)

és mára az utolsó


----------



## Erdős Bercike (2020 Március 5)

mp3 alapok nincsenek valakinek?


----------



## Lukács Izabella (2020 Március 21)

3


----------



## Schleng Erika (2020 Március 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Schleng Erika (2020 Március 22)

5


----------



## Őry Mária (2020 Március 30)

Helló


----------



## meszgab1979 (2020 Március 30)

Köszönöm


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

1


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

2


----------



## Őry Mária (2020 Március 30)

2


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

3


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

4


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

*5*


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

*6*


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

*7*


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

*8*


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

*9*


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

_*10*_


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

_*11*_


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

_*12 *_


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

_*13*_


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

_*14 *_


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

*15 *


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

_*16*_


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

_*17*_


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

*18 *


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

_*19*_


----------



## Rencccsilány (2020 Március 30)

*20*


----------



## Őry Mária (2020 Március 30)

17


----------



## matyagi (2020 Március 31)

köszi


----------



## matyagi (2020 Március 31)

3


----------



## matyagi (2020 Március 31)

-


----------



## matyagi (2020 Március 31)

-


----------



## matyagi (2020 Március 31)

-


----------



## matyagi (2020 Április 4)

-


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

20


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

19


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

18


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

17


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

16


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

ki


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

tar


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

tás


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

88


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

14


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

biztosítanunk


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

kell


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

HH


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

14


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

15


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

16


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

17


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

18


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

19


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

20


----------



## dext (2020 Április 8)

a jatt


----------



## 1méhecske (2020 Április 18)

Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## Papp- Bitófalvi Tímea (2020 Április 19)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## LKS38 (2020 Május 9)

Köszönet ezért a lehetőségért


----------



## Mirike7002 (2020 Május 14)

Üdv mindenkinek!


----------



## Wiki1994 (2020 Május 16)

Hello mindenki


----------



## szurka (2020 Május 24)

Szép vasárnapot kívánok!


----------



## gytomitomi (2020 Május 26)

helló


----------



## gytomitomi (2020 Május 27)

Erdős Bercike írta:


> Honnan tudnék mp3 alapokat szerezni. Cserébe én is küldök.


Üdv! Nekem van pár darab, szívesen adok.


----------



## gytomitomi (2020 Május 27)

Erdős Bercike írta:


> mp3 alapok nincsenek valakinek?


Helló! Nekem vannak.


----------



## gytomitomi (2020 Május 27)

Én is ezt próbálom megoldani, csak sajnos nem akar sikerülni.


----------



## gytomitomi (2020 Május 27)

gombosszilard írta:


> Magyar karaoke gyűjteménye kinek van?


Üdv, nekem van talán, ami érdekel.


----------



## kerepke1978 (2020 Június 3)

Szia Engem is érdekel akár csere??


----------



## kerepke1978 (2020 Június 3)

Van sok Midi,Mp3 is


----------



## kerepke1978 (2020 Június 3)

Nekem


----------



## kerepke1978 (2020 Június 3)

Nincs Meg Sajna...


----------



## kerepke1978 (2020 Június 3)

Engem az érdekelne hogy lehet Midi alapból Stílust szerkeszteni Tyros3-Ra??(Konvertálni?)


----------



## gytomitomi (2020 Június 5)

kerepke1978 írta:


> Engem az érdekelne hogy lehet Midi alapból Stílust szerkeszteni Tyros3-Ra??(Konvertálni?)


Helló! Nekem van pár midim és mp3-am.


----------



## kerepke1978 (2020 Június 5)

gytomitomi írta:


> Helló! Nekem van pár midim és mp3-am.


Szia! Az MP3 az karaoke S?


----------



## gytomitomi (2020 Június 5)

kerepke1978 írta:


> Szia! Az MP3 az karaoke S?


szerintem nem. midi?


----------



## kerepke1978 (2020 Június 5)

Érdekelne az is de inkább ha vannak amik nem olyan régi dalok ......


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 9)

Lampy írta:


> Nekem palotapincsim van nagyon szeretem figyelni kell rá mert mindig láb körül van.


super


----------



## arpik007 (2020 Június 9)

Lampy írta:


> Nekem palotapincsim van nagyon szeretem figyelni kell rá mert mindig láb körül van.


Cuki kis kutyus lehet


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 11)

Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 11)

Szép hétvégét...


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 11)

Hello!


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 11)

arpik007 írta:


> Cuki kis kutyus lehet


Nekünk westie- kutyusunk van, már 13 éves, nem lát, nem hall, és a két hátsó lába kicsúszik alóla, de még velünk van...


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 12)

berta1956 írta:


> Nekünk westie- kutyusunk van, már 13 éves, nem lát, nem hall, és a két hátsó lába kicsúszik alóla, de még velünk van...


üdv mindenkinek


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 13)

Üdv Mindenkinek


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 13)

Hello


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 13)

Jó estét


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 13)

Szép vasárnapot!


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 15)

Üdv Mindenkinek!


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 15)

Hello!


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 15)

Üdv


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 15)

Üdv


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 15)

Üdv!


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 15)

Üdv!


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 16)

Szép estét!


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 16)

Üdv!


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 16)

Üdv!


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 16)

Üdv!


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 17)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## berta1956 (2020 Június 17)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

Sziasztok!


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

Ti is a húsz hozzászólásra hajtotok?


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

Semmit sem tudni talán a boldogság legmagasabb szintje. Különben miért mosolyognának örökké az idióták?


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

Nyugodj meg! Az ellenséged meg fog halni, és neked még a kisujjadat sem kell megmozdítanod ehhez.


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

Mást sem látni a budikban, mint politikai jelszavakat. Ez mindig annak a jele, hogy egy ország elindult lefelé a lejtőn. Már kakálás közben is csak a politikán jár az emberek esze.

Oliver St. John Gogarty


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

5+5 az 10.


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

Hol az egyenlőség jel ezen a klaviatúrán?


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

Az Instagramra és Facebookra posztolt fotóim nem a mindennapjaimat, hanem a különleges perceket mutatják be. A mindennapjaim azzal telnek, hogy magamra öntöm a kávét, próbálok magamhoz térni, és a kulcsomat keresem.

Meik Wiking


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

Minden, ami mozog, arra szolgál, hogy érdekelje és szórakoztassa a macskát.

Francois-Augustin de Paradis de Moncrif


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

Mutass nekem egy épeszű embert, és én kigyógyítom belőle.

Carl Gustav Jung


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

A pénz megszabadít attól, hogy azt kelljen csinálnunk, amit nem szeretünk. Minthogy én szinte semmit nem szeretek csinálni, a pénz nagyon fontos számomra.

Groucho Marx


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

A sportközvetítések és az azokat megszakító reklámok bámulásából álló életem megtanított rá, hogy a teljesítmény a felszerelésen múlik.

Joel H. Cohen


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

A gondolkodással csak pazarlom a szinapszisaim. Minden gondolatom komplett badarság.

Joel H. Cohen


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

Az ember minden baja abból származik, hogy nem tud megülni otthon, a foteljében. Kilép, találkozik a szomszédjával, összevitatkoznak a telekhatáron, kész a háború. Ránéz a szomszéd nejére, az visszakacsint, kész a házasságtörés. A boltban becsapják öt petákkal, az igazság és rend épülete összeomlik. Egy tolvaj szeme megakad rajta, nicsak, milyen jól öltözött fickó, hazáig követi, előjegyzésbe veszi az utcát, házszámot, kész a rablótámadás. Megeshet, hogy a baj lakcímünkre érkezik, menetrend szerint árvíz, tűzvész, cunami. betegség formájában, de jobbára rásegítünk nyüzsgésünkkel, életmódunkkal, minden óvatlan lépésünkkel.

Lackfi János


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

Boldogok a hentesek, mert egész nap húsbavágó kérdésekkel foglalkoznak.

Lackfi János


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

A világ legnagyszerűbb találmánya a nő! Csak lenne valahol rajtuk egy reset gomb, amelyet naponta egyszer megnyomva tisztára lehetne söpörni az agyukat!

A. J. Christian


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

Aki nincs fent a Facebookon...
Van ilyen ember, és ez most nem poén, nem kamu. Nem lájkvadászat. Milyen lehet az élete? Van neki valódi élete a Facebookon kívül? Mi lehet ott? Sivárság. Mit tesz a fotóival? Mit? Megnézi. És? Megmutatja egy embernek? Kettőnek? Kinek? Nincs jelen az igazi valóságban, nincs szerepe, nem jut levegőhöz. Kénytelen elfoglalni magát valamivel. Na de mivel? Kimegy a természetbe. És? Egyedül nézelődik ott úgy, hogy egy fotót nem posztol sehová? Akkor ott sem járt. Ki hiszi el neki? Ő maga sem hiszi el az életét.

Hartay Csaba


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

Álmomban se jutna eszembe olyan klubhoz tartozni, amelynek olyan emberek lehetnek a tagjai, mint én.

Groucho Marx


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

A személyiségtesztek sokkal hasznosabbak lennének, ha a személyiségünk nem állna folyton az útjukba.

Dean Burnett


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

Olyan sok időm van, hogy mire mindet elhasználom, talán meg is halok.

Meir Shalev


----------



## HernádiBalázs (2020 Június 18)

Ráadásul:"
Az ember gyakorta bonyolult kerülőutat választ, mielőtt képes lenne a közvetlenségre. Keveseknek adatott meg az áldott képesség, hogy egyenesen a tárgyra térjenek: Hé, te! Meg akarlak ismerni!"

Jostein Gaarder


----------



## zombe3y (2020 Július 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Arnica (2020 Július 23)

Remélem, sikerül értelmes bejegyzésekkel húsz hozzászólást teljesítenem!


----------



## PEAKERIKA1 (2020 Július 23)

Aki ad , annak adatik, aki pedig nem ad, attól még az is elvetetik, amiről azt gondolja, hogy az övé.


----------



## Ignácz Gyula (2020 Július 28)

Sziasztok.mp3 mulatós karaoke zenéket keresek ha valaki megosztaná velem amik neki vannak hálás lennék.


----------



## Lovas11 (2020 Augusztus 18)

Áldás, békesség!


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 19)

Sziasztok!


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 19)

Hogy működik hogy megkapjam a tagságot?


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 19)

Tudna valaki segíteni?


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 19)

Új vagyok az oldalon még


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

1


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

2


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

3


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

Egy lány elmegy a jósnőhöz:
- Két férfi is szerelmes belém. Melyik lesz közülük a szerencsés?
- A Józsi fogja feleségül venni. Béla lesz a szerencsés.


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

Drágám, szeretnél egyszer egy hatalmas, kék, sok-sok lóerős kocsiban utazni, amelyet nem kell vezetni, mert sofőr ül a volán mögött?
- Igen, ez nagyszerű lenne!
- Akkor gyere, szálljunk fel a buszra!


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

6


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

- Ma nagy szerencséje van, mama, - mondja a biciklis fiatalember egy idős néninek, akit éppen elütött.
- Szerencsém? Hát ebben meg mi a szerencse?
- Általában úthengert szoktam vezetni...


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

8


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

9


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

10


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

Lókereskedőhöz odaállít egy felháborodott vevő és azt üvölti:
- Ember! A ló, amit tegnap vettem magától, még az este megdöglött!
- Érdekes - mondja a lókupec. - Ilyet nálam sose csinált...


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

12


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

13


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

14


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

15


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

16


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

17


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

18


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

19


----------



## danikaaa (2020 Augusztus 22)

20


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

Üdv néktek!


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

Ohayo!


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

Itt, No! Kia?


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

Leng a kezem, jelentkezem!


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

- Mi az? Hosszú, fekete és énekel?
- ...
- Gyászmenet. 
- Mi az? Hosszú, fekete és nem énekel?
- ...
- Gumislag.


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

- Hogy hívják a macskák kommunikációját?
- ...
- Cic-kom.  


"I love you cickom!"


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

Hetet egy csapásra!


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

Nyóóóc!


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

Ez már kilencednek is jó!


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

Adná magát a tized..., helyette itt van, a tíz kicsi indián!


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

11-re még lapot húzok.


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

Piszkos tizenkettő. Jó film volt.


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

13 péntek?


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

2x7 az 14.


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

Tizenötéves háború is volt ám!


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

16 t fekete szén.


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

17-én van a szülinapom!


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

Nagykorú poszt ez?


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

Tizenkilenc levél.


----------



## observer85 (2020 Augusztus 23)

et 20


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

Hazaérve mondja az asszony a férjének:
- Most jövök a szépségszalonból.
- Zárva volt?


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

- Nem vagyok teljesen biztos - mondja az orvos a betegnek - csak
feltételezem panaszainak az okát. Valószínűleg az alkohol a hibás.
A páciens megértően elvigyorodik.
- Semmi baj, dokikám. Ez velem is előfordul. Majd eljövök újra, ha józan lesz.


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

Zsúfolt metrókocsiban egy csinos nő odaszól a mögötte álló férfinak:
- Uram, ha még egyszer hozzám nyomja a micsodáját, feljelentem zaklatásért!
- Ugyan hölgyem, csak a fizetésem van a zsebemben, az ért magához, nem én! - feleli a férfi.
- Jó kis munkahelye lehet, mert ahogy éreztem, az elmúlt tíz percben háromszor kapott fizetésemelést!


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

A tanító néni a rendőr gyerekéhez:
- Pistike, az volt a feladat, hogyha valaki öt kilométert tesz meg gyalog, egy óra alatt, akkor mennyi időre van szüksége 18 kilométer megtételéhez! Miért nem csináltad meg a leckét?
- A papám segít benne, de még mindig úton van.


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

Kohn és Grün találkoznak:
- Hogy vagy, barátom?
- Rettenetes az életem....Képzeld el, havi húszezret fizetek egy vacak albérleti lakásért, és még csak nőt sem vihetek fel.
- Na, akkor akár kezet foghatunk!
- Ne beszélj....Hiszen háromszobás öröklakásod van.
- Ez igaz... Meg egy feleségem!


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

A pesszimista az alagútban a sötétséget látja, az optimista a fényt, a realista a vonat lámpáit, a mozdonyvezető pedig három hülyét a síneken...


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

Kiszáll az ÁNTSZ a tanyára, hogy ellenőrizzék a kutak vízminőségét.
Az öreg gazda mondja nekik, hogy bárhova bemehetnek, de a gépszín háta mögötti mezőn lévő kúthoz oda ne menjenek.
Na erre előhúzza az ellenőr az igazolványát.
- Látja ezt az igazolványt, bátyám!??? Én ezzel minden mezőgazdasági létesítmény, akármelyik részlegébe bemehetek, úgy hogy maga nem fogja megmondani nekem, hogy mit csináljak!
- Rendben van, maga tudja.
Az ÁNTSZ-es átlép a kerítésen, és eltűnik, majd kisvártatva üvöltözve sprintel visszafelé, mögötte a svájci díjnyertes tenyészbika. Láthatóan az életéért fut, de a bika minden egyes méteren teret nyer.
Az öreg azonnal eldobja a kezéből a vödröt, rohan a kerítéshez és teli torokból kiabálja:
- AZ IGAZOLVÁNYT ! MUTASSA NEKI AZ IGAZOLVÁÁÁNYT !!!


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

Agresszív kismalac a pesti utcán, 35 C meleg, dugó, tömeg...
- Ó, hogy milyen rohadt meleg van! - törölgeti a homlokát.
- Ó, hogy milyen rohadt büdös van... mindenkinek most kellett autóba ülnie és itt gyártania a szmogot...
- Ó, hogy milyen rohadt tumultus van... hát mindenkire ebben melegben jött rá a vásárlás? - átkozódik.
- Ó, bárcsak minden változna köddé...
...........
- Ó, a francba, most meg alig látni valamit... hogy milyen rohadt köd van!


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

A férj bokszmeccset néz a tévében, a felesége olvasgat mellette.
Hirtelen felkiált a férj:
- Hát ezt nem hiszem el! Még négy perc sem telt el, és máris vége!
Mire a felesége: - Aha, tudom, mit érzel...


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

Hogyan lehet víz segítségével fényt csinálni?
- Meg kell mosni az ablakot.


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

Az irodavezető úgy gondolja, tudatosítja mindenkivel, kinek tartoznak engedelmességgel. Vásárol egy "Én vagyok a főnök!" feliratú táblát, és kiszögezi az ajtajára. Mikor később visszatér az ebédszünetről, csodálkozva látja, hogy valaki egy cetlit ragasztott az ajtajára:
"Főnök, a felesége telefonált. Kéri vissza a tábláját."


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

Nő: Jó volt a szeretkezés. Most fekszünk egymás mellett, elgondolkozva
néz felfelé. Aggódom. Vajon miről gondolkozik? Biztos a
kapcsolatunkról. Ó jaj, ráncolja a homlokát. Biztos döntésre jutott.
De nem szól. Csak összeszorítja az ajkait. Mérlegel, számítgat. Biztos
végigfut az agyán, hogy már két éves a kapcsolatunk. Talán azt is
észrevette, hogy egy kicsit meghíztam. Nem szól semmit. Csak néz
felfelé szigorú arccal...

Férfi: Ott a plafonon az a légy. Mászkál. Vajon hogy a francba nem esik le?


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

Húszéves érettségi találkozóra készül az osztály. Tanakodnak, hol
ünnepeljék meg. Egyikük javasolja:
- Menjünk a Fekete Bikába, ott bomba csinos pincérnők vannak!
A többiek buzgón helyeselnek: - Remek ötlet, menjünk!
Harmincéves találkozóra készülnek, ismét gondolkodóba esnek:
- Hová menjünk, hová menjünk?
Egyiküknek eszébe jut:
- Menjünk a Fekete Bikába, ott hatalmas adagokat szolgálnak fel!
- Kitűnő ötlet, menjünk!
Negyvenéves találkozó előtt újra töprengenek, hol kéne megünnepelni.
- Menjünk a Fekete Bikába, ott kímélő ételeket is lehet rendelni!
- Hogy ez nem jutott eszünkbe! Persze, menjünk oda!
Az ötvenéves találkozó is elérkezik.
- Hát most hová menjünk?
- Menjünk a Fekete Bikába, oda kerekes székkel is simán be lehet jutni!
- Jaj, de jó, menjünk oda!
A hatvanadik évforduló előtt éppúgy tanakodnak.
- Mit gondoltok, hová menjünk?
- Menjünk a Fekete Bikába!
- Hű, de jó, ott még úgysem voltunk soha!


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

A programozót elküldi a felesége a boltba:
- Vegyél margarint, és ha van tojás, akkor hozzál tízet.
Mire a férj beállít 10 margarinnal.
- Volt tojás!


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

Az öreg Kavinton bácsi vadász élményeiről mesél az unokáinak.
- Szóval, célba vettem a szarvast. A megfelelő pillanatban meghúztam a ravaszt. Oda mentem hozzá, és azon töprengtem, hogyan vigyem el. Megfogtam a két lábát és a nyakamba tettem.

… Ekkor bejönnek a szobába és szólnak az öregnek, hogy telefonja van. Az öreg befejezte a telefonálást, majd visszament a gyerekekhez…

- Na, hol is tartottam?
- Ott, hogy a két lábát a nyakadba tetted.
- Ja igen, .. és csak nyaltam, csak nyaltam...


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

Az igazgatót meglátogatja egy barátja, de csak egy szép robot-titkárnő
fogadja, aki géphangon közli:

-- A fő-nö-köm be-teg-ál-lo-mány-ban van, ha ó-hajt-ja, a-zért
ki-szol-gá-lom. Ha a jobb mel-le-met nyom-ja meg, ká-vét, ha a balt,
ak-kor teát szol-gá-lok fel.

A barátnak tetszik is a szép robotnő, kíváncsi is, és próbaképpen a
szoknyája alá nyúl, de ordítva kapja vissza a kezét.

- A lá-bam kö-zött a ce-ru-za-he-gye-zo van, e-gyéb-ként a fő-nö-köm is
e-mi-att van be-teg-ál-lo-mány-ban.


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

Nagy csörömpölést hallok a konyhából.
Mondom bemegyek már, hát látom, hogy zúzapörkölt.


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

A hideg fogalma relatív

+ 20°C A görögök felveszik a pulóverüket (ha megtalálják azt)
+ 15°C A jamaicaiak bekapcsolják a fűtést (persze, ha van nekik).
+ 10°C Az amerikaiak reszketnek a hidegtől. Az oroszok a kiskertekben uborkát ültetnek.
+ 5°C Leheletünk már látszik. Az olasz autók felmondják a szolgálatot.
0°C Amerikában megfagy a víz. Oroszországban a víz sűrűbb lesz.
- 5°C A francia autók felmondják a szolgálatot.
- 15°C A macska ragaszkodik hozzá, hogy veled aludjon az ágyban. A norvégok előveszik a pulóverüket.
- 18°C Oslóban bekapcsolják a fűtést. Az oroszok a szezon végén utoljára utaznak a dácsára.
- 20°C Az amerikai autók nem indulnak el.
- 25°C A német autókat nem lehet indítani. A jamaicaiak kihaltak.
- 30°C A hatóságok napirendre tűzik a hontalanok kérdését. A macska a pizsamádban alszik.
- 35°C Túl hideg van ahhoz, hogy gondolkozz. A japán autókat nem lehet elindítani.
- 40°C A svéd autók felmondják a szolgálatot.
- 42°C Európában már nem működik a közlekedés. Az oroszok az utcán fagylaltoznak.
- 45°C Vannak még görögök?
- 50°C A szempillák megfagynak két pillantás között. Alaszkában a fürdőszobák kis ablakát fürdéskor bezárják.
- 60°C A fehér medvék délebbre vonulnak.
- 70°C A pokol is befagyott.
- 73°C A finnek menekítik a Mikulást Lappföldről. Az oroszok felveszik a füles sapkájukat.
- 80°C Az oroszok nem veszik le a kesztyűjüket még a vodka pohárba öntésekor sem.
- 114°C Az alkohol megfagy. Az oroszok irtó dühösek.


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

- Drágám, hol a tea? - Jaj, ti férfiak! Soha nem találtok meg semmit! A tea a gyógyszeres fiókban van, a kakaósdobozban, amire az van írva hogy "só"


----------



## Neriki (2020 Augusztus 24)

- Ne haragudjon már uram, de maga szerint az a baloldali gyermek a színpadon fiú vagy lány?
- Fiú!
- Honnan tetszik abban olyan biztosnak lenni? Talán ön az apja?
- Nem, az anyja vagyok!


----------



## Kata1002 (2020 Augusztus 28)

szép estét mindenkinek


----------



## Kata1002 (2020 Augusztus 28)

19


----------



## Vág Gábor (2020 Szeptember 6)

Neriki írta:


> - Drágám, hol a tea? - Jaj, ti férfiak! Soha nem találtok meg semmit! A tea a gyógyszeres fiókban van, a kakaósdobozban, amire az van írva hogy "só"


 Nalam a Tea feliratú dobozban van a só. 
A kávés feliratuban a cukor. 
A Csipos fuszer feliratuban a kávé. 
Egyértelműen...


----------



## scsabi73 (2020 Szeptember 7)

annanime írta:


> Sziasztok  új vagyok itt


----------



## Betonka (2020 Szeptember 11)

Jó reggelt!


----------



## scsabi73 (2020 Szeptember 17)

paperbaba írta:


> nem értem a hozzászólás gyüjtést


----------



## scsabi73 (2020 Szeptember 18)

buraglini írta:


> 2016


Hhuuu


----------



## Molnár-Kovács Andrea (2020 Szeptember 26)

Jó estét mindenkinek, köszönöm, hg itt lehetek!


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

Csak akkor beszélj, ha a csendnél értelmesebbet tudsz mondani.
Gandhi


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

A gyenge nem tud megbocsátani. A megbocsátás az erősek tulajdonsága.

Gandhi


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

Ha igazad van, megengedheted magadnak, hogy megőrizd a nyugalmad. Ha nincs igazad, nem engedheted meg, hogy elveszítsd.
Gandhi


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

A szemet szemért elv csak oda vezet, hogy az egész világ megvakul.
Gandhi


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

Fájdalmasan tudatában vagyok tökéletlenségeimnek, s ebben a megismerésben rejlik minden erőm.
Gandhi


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

Szabadságot szenvedés nélkül nem lehet kivívni.
Gandhi


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

A jól elvégzett munka egyetlen jutalma, hogy elvégezhettük.

Gandhi


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

Az erőszaknélküliség a tökély egyik állapota. Jelenti a célt, amely felé az emberiség természettől fogva, ha talán öntudatlanul is, halad.
Gandhi


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

Istennek nincs vallása.
Gandhi


----------



## edusa (2020 Szeptember 27)

Bármit teszel, jelentéktelen lesz, de nagyon fontos, hogy megtedd.
Gandhi


----------



## TKD (2020 Szeptember 29)

Kedvenc oldalam!


----------



## Wilen (2020 Október 2)

Üdv Mindenki


----------



## Atomkahu (2020 Október 2)

Szép Estét!!


----------



## deciso (2020 Október 3)

Wilen írta:


> Üdv Mindenki


Hát jó


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

Sziasztok k9szönöm hogy itt lehetek.


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

2011 óta vagyok tag.


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

Eddig csak nézelődtem.


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

Nyeltanulással kapcsolatban.


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

Az orosz nyelv érdekelne.


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

Na és az Angol


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

A kiejtés.


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

Az írott szöveg olvasása.


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

A témák amik érdekelnének.


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

BOK


----------



## judbog (2020 Október 20)

BNK


----------



## angel74 (2020 Október 29)

Szép Napot!


----------



## Alrescha (2020 Október 29)

Most kávé kellene. Pillés és enyhe kávé
 és egy nyugalmas, fekete szivar.
Hogy oly lázzal, mely ezer éjszakáé,
azt mondjam a kelő reggelnek: ávé,
az ébredés lázadt szavaival.
Künn köd. Regényes, reggeli roráté.
Itt benn a gyertya olyan halovány.
Fakó fal. Álmos ágyak. Örökös csönd.
Egy keltőóra, amely felcsörömpölt,
s most süketen vár és ver tétován,
hogy beleborzong fűtetlen szobám.


----------



## Alrescha (2020 Október 29)

Ver a szivem... Órám is egyre ver még.
És fojtogatja torkom az öröm.
Micsoda ez a régi-régi emlék?
Dalolni és sikoltani szeretnék,
és szállani a hajnali ködön.
Csiklandja mellemet, oly édesen tép,
mint bús gyerekkorom emlékei,
hogy álmosan gondoltam még az éjre,
s petyhüdt arcom a mosdó vize érte,
s szaladtam volna ki, a ködbe ki,
a nagy megindulást köszönteni.


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

Eme remek eledelt meleg leheleteddel elveszted DE megeszed.


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

1


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

2


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

3


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

4


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

5


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

6


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

7


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

8


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

9


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

10


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

11


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

12


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

13


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

14


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

15


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

16


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

17


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

18


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

19


----------



## MargittaiZsofi (2020 November 6)

20


----------



## Riana93 (2020 November 17)

NYaraló


----------



## Riana93 (2020 November 17)

Am van olyan része a fórumnak, ami Kanadáról szól?


----------



## Riana93 (2020 November 17)

Amit találtam az már lezárt volt, a kommentben bejegyzet link, meg nem létezik, ahol elméletileg folytatódna az egész.


----------



## Riana93 (2020 November 17)

14


----------



## Riana93 (2020 November 17)

Van valaki aki a bevendorlásban tud segíteni?


----------



## Riana93 (2020 November 17)

Hol érdemes letelepedni?


----------



## Riana93 (2020 November 17)

Céget indítani?


----------



## Riana93 (2020 November 17)

17


----------



## Riana93 (2020 November 17)

19


----------



## Romulusi (2020 November 22)

20


----------



## deciso (2020 November 23)

Vinky19 írta:


> Vannak barátaim, mégis magányos vagyok.
> Vannak szép napjaim, mégis boldogtalan vagyok.
> Vannak, akik támogatnak, mégis árvának érzem magam.
> 
> Nem értem a szövegét, de érzem, hogy jó lehet, mert valahol megérintett.


Csak egyes szavak jutottak, elmédig.Csupa depresszió hajlam
A különálló szavaid: magányos,árva, egyedül.
Ezeken a virtuális világ nem segít.Csupán tünetet enyhít.


----------



## Király Heidi (2020 December 3)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


Köszönöm szépen


----------



## Király Heidi (2020 December 3)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


----------



## Király Heidi (2020 December 3)

2020


----------



## Király Heidi (2020 December 3)

2020.12.03.


----------



## Király Heidi (2020 December 3)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


20


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

Sziasztok!


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

2


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

3


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

4


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

5


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

6


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

7


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

8


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

9


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

10


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

11


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

12


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

13


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

14


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

15


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

16


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

17


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

18


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

19


----------



## iku98 (2020 December 7)

20


----------



## Király Heidi (2020 December 10)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Király Heidi (2020 December 10)

20


----------



## antal.pekker (2020 December 29)

Sziasztok! Kellemes ünnepeket kívánok mindenkinek!


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 30)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 30)

2.


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 30)

: )


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 30)

5


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 30)

6


----------



## huncili (2020 December 31)

Ronda és zavaró ez a sok egyforma álarc, és a petárdarobbanások szintén!
Egyáltalán nem jó ötlet!


----------



## Eras55 (2020 December 31)

Sziasztok


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 31)

Jó reggelt.


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 31)

December 31.


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 31)

19


----------



## Bimbuska (2020 December 31)

20


----------



## katika0520 (2021 Január 4)

Sziasztok ! Boldog Új Évet kívánok mindenkinek !!


----------



## dokis (2021 Január 18)

1


----------



## dokis (2021 Január 18)

2


----------



## dokis (2021 Január 18)

3


----------



## dokis (2021 Január 18)

4


----------



## dokis (2021 Január 18)

5


----------



## dokis (2021 Január 18)

6


----------



## dokis (2021 Január 18)

7


----------



## dokis (2021 Január 18)

8


----------



## dokis (2021 Január 18)

9


----------



## dokis (2021 Január 18)

10


----------



## Marosvölgyi Lászlóné (2021 Január 23)

katika0520 írta:


> Sziasztok ! Boldog Új Évet kívánok mindenkinek !!


Szia! Neked is viszont kívánom,bár kicsit megkésve!


----------



## AnitaTC (2021 Január 26)

12


----------



## AnitaTC (2021 Január 26)

11


----------



## AnitaTC (2021 Január 26)

10


----------



## AnitaTC (2021 Január 26)

9


----------



## Stellii (2021 Február 4)

4


----------



## Stellii (2021 Február 4)

5


----------



## Stellii (2021 Február 4)

6


----------



## Stellii (2021 Február 4)

7


----------



## Stellii (2021 Február 4)

8


----------



## Stellii (2021 Február 4)

9


----------



## Stellii (2021 Február 4)

10


----------



## Stellii (2021 Február 4)

11


----------



## Stellii (2021 Február 4)

12


----------



## Stellii (2021 Február 4)

13


----------



## Stellii (2021 Február 4)

14


----------



## Stellii (2021 Február 4)

15


----------



## Stellii (2021 Február 4)

16


----------



## Stellii (2021 Február 4)

17


----------



## Stellii (2021 Február 4)

18


----------



## Stellii (2021 Február 4)

19


----------



## Stellii (2021 Február 4)

20


----------



## nakedbike (2021 Február 11)

Jó reggelt


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

nem értem miért kell 20 hozzászólás


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

1


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

2


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

3


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

végtelen szeretet


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

Boldogság


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

Mennyei béke


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

Határtalan öröm


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

Szerelmes suttogás


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

Szférák zenéje


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

Angyalszárnyak suhogása


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

Isteni rend


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

Mennyei látomás


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

Yin-yang


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

Szivárványos égbolt


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

Napfény illata


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

Krisztusfény


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

Nirvana


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

Namaste


----------



## Darócziné Pető Mónika (2021 Február 16)

Csillagkapu


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

*Gazdag Erzsi: Tarka cica, fehér cica… *

Tarka cica,

Fehér cica, jaj!

Meglátta, hogy

Kemencén a vaj.

Tarka cica,

Fehér cica

Egyet ugrott, haj!

S nyelve hegyén

Elolvadt a vaj.

A gazdasszony

Haragjában

Seprűt fogott, hej!

S kopogott a fehér cica,

Tarka cicafej!


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

*Gazdag Erzsi: Pici csibe alszik
*

Pici csibe alszik

pelyhes, puha ágyon,

tyúkanyó vetette

még ezen a nyáron.

Pelyhét maga szedte,

szárnya alá tette,

pici csibe tollpárnáját

odaegyengette.

Pici csibe alszik.

Jaj, de szép az álma!

Sárga csibe puha álmát

tyúkanyó vigyázza.


Aludj csibém kot-kot,

énekelget néki,

s félszemmel a sárgaszemű

kukoricát nézi.


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

*Weöres Sándor: Paripám csodaszép pejkó*

Paripám csodaszép pejkó,
Ide lép, oda lép, hejhó!
Hegyen át, vizen át vágtat,
Nem adom, ha igérsz százat.

Amikor paripám ballag,
Odanéz valahány csillag.
Amikor paripám táncol,
Odanéz a nap is százszor.


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

*Tarbay Ede: Ősz-anyó*

Kontyos-kendős Ősz-anyó
söpröget a kertben,
vörös-arany falevél
ripeg-ropog, zörren.
Reggel-este ruhát mos,
csupa gőz az erdő,
mosókonyha a világ,
a völgy mosóteknő.


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

*Drégely László: Almafácska

*

Almafának

Hét az ága,

Nyolcadik a koronája,

Zöld levél közt

Piros alma,

Teljen véle

Meg a kamra,

Jusson minden

Napra kettő –

Így múljon el

Sok esztendő!


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

*Zelk Zoltán: Téli fák*


Nem fáztok, ti téli fák,

Mikor meztelen az ág?

Eldobtátok a nyári zöld

S az őszi aranyruhát.



Ejnye, ejnye, téli fák,

Ez aztán a furcsaság.

Hideg télben levetkőztök,

Nyáron viseltek ruhát.


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

*Kovács Barbara: Hacuka – pacuka

*

Hacuka, pacuka,

Minek ez a sok ruha?

Mire mindet fölveszem,

szép kövérre növekszem.

Olyan leszek, mint egy medve,

aki ki van kerekedve!


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

*Ceglédi Gabriella: Jön a Mikulás*


Jön már, itt a Mikulás!

Fehérprémes, hósapkás.

Hétmérföldes csizmája,

a világot bejárja.



A hatalmas puttonya,

ajándékkal megrakva.

Jó gyermekek megkapják,

megtelnek a kis csizmák.


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

*Móra Ferenc: A csókai csóka*

Csókai csókának

Mi jutott eszébe?

Föl szeretett volna

Öltözni fehérbe.

Unta szegény jámbor,

Hogy ő télen-nyáron

Örökkön-örökké

Feketébe járjon.



Ahogy így tűnődik

Ághegyen a csóka,

Arra ballag éppen

Csalavér, a róka.

Attól kér tanácsot,

Mit kellene tenni,

Hófehér galambbá

Hogy kellene lenni.



„Nincsen annál könnyebb –

Neveti a róka –

Fürödj meg a hóban,

Te fekete csóka!

Olyan fehér galamb

Lesz rögtön belőled,

Hogy magam sem tudom,

Mit higgyek felőled.”

Nagyeszű rókának

Szót fogad a csóka,

Nagy vígan leugrik

Az ágról a hóba.

Az orra hegye se

Látszik ki belőle,

Kérdi is a rókát,

Mit hisz most felőle?

„Azt hiszem, galamb vagy” –

Csípte meg a róka,

S csapott nagy ozsonnát

Belőle a hóba.

Róka csípte csóka,

Csóka csípte róka –

Így lett fehér galamb

A csókai csóka.


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

*Sitkei Béla: Ha itt a tél*


Szálldos ezer hópihe
Medve pajtás, fázol-e?
Miért fáznék
Brumma, brumm?

Összkomfortos az odúm.
Zúg, süvölt a tél szele
Róka koma, érzed-e?
Ju-hu-hu-huj, érzem ám!
Széllel bélelt a bundám.

Nyuszi, mókus, őzike
Éléskamrád telve-e?
Telve, híja még alig
Kitart jövő tavaszig.


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

*Trapp-trapp-trapp, lovam trappolgat.*

Trapp-trapp-trapp, lovam trappolgat.

Trapp-trapp-trapp, lovam trappolgat.

Hegyen, völgyön, alagúton

nem tévedünk el az úton.

Trapp-trapp-trapp, lovam trappolgat.


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

*Van nekem egy kiskutyám*

Van nekem egy kiskutyám,

aki mindig fázik.

Vettem neki nadrágot,

térdig érő kabátot.

Ni, ni, ni,

Nem tud benne leülni.


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

*Antanténusz,szórakaténusz,*

Antanténusz,
szórakaténusz,
szóraka-tiki-taka.
ala-bala bim-bam-busz.
Te vagy az a vén krampusz!


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

*Madarak voltunk, földre szálltunk*

Madarak voltunk,

földre szálltunk,

búzaszemet szedegettünk.

Mondd meg nekem te,

hányat mondasz te?


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

*Két kis madár ül a fán*

Két kis madár ül a fán,

egyik Péter, másik Pál.

Szállj el Péter, szállj el Pál,

gyere vissza Péter,

gyere vissza Pál.https://www.lencsiovi.hu/index.php/zoldovi/zoldovi-suni-csoport/zs/137-weores-sandor-a-galagonya


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

1


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

2


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

3


----------



## Sz.Léna (2021 Február 17)

4


----------



## Mmesi (2021 Február 19)

2 csiga ül a dombon.
Megszólal az egyik:
-Csússzunk le és tök jó lesz!
lecsúsztak és tök jó volt.


----------



## Asmi (2021 Február 21)

A bizalom egy hegedűhúr,
mely ha egyszer elszakad, 
össze lehet ugyan kötni,
de már hamis hangot ad...


----------



## tibikejazmina (2021 Március 3)

elküldenéd email ba azenei alapokat?


----------



## Bacsi Szelet (2021 Március 3)

A számok értelmesnek számítanak?


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Március 3)

Bacsi Szelet írta:


> A számok értelmesnek számítanak?


Igen


----------



## Bacsi Szelet (2021 Március 3)

A szép versek után, meg se merek szólalni.


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Március 3)

Bacsi Szelet írta:


> A szép versek után, meg se merek szólalni.


Csak nyugodtan.


----------



## Bacsi Szelet (2021 Március 3)

Kamráth Csaba
Péntek 13

Elfekvő napsugaraknak élő
madarak dalolásztak éppen,
mely néhol sértő
szótagokat zengtek szépen.

Péntek tizenhárom, a népbetegség napja,
de csak nektek, mert ott vár a nap legszebb alakja.

Régi énem kiáltozik belőlem,
választ kapok: szia, kedvesem.
Hangom pedig vékonyan, csöndben
köszönti a lányt kedvesen.

Termete és alakja gyönyörű,
akárcsak az angyaloké.
Szeme bársonyos, zöld színű
és szebb, mint az angyaloké.

Sok jó dolgot mesélt,
aztán arról regélt,
hogy itt lakik a szomszédba`,
pár utcára innen a Tóthék szomszédja.

Sétálunk, sétálunk felfelé
a fő utcán csak előre.
Gyorsan telik az idő lefelé,
mint a vízpára a forró fedőre.

Máris odaértünk, kérdeztem?
Csak annyit felelt, hogy igen.
Pedig alig indultunk el, kérem,
feleltem öregesen.

Volt két puszi is szerencsére, hála.
Aztán csak hallom végre valahára!
És az ajka csak bátran fújja, zúgja,
Hogy látni szeretnélek újra meg újra.


----------



## Bacsi Szelet (2021 Március 3)

*És az Isten országának ez az evangyélioma hirdettetik majd az egész világon, bizonyságul minden népnek; és akkor jő el a vég.*


----------



## Bacsi Szelet (2021 Március 3)

Donászy Magda: Március 15-ére​ 
Zászlók díszítik ma
az utcákat végig,
márciusi szélben
szállnak fel az égig.


Álljunk meg előttük
csak egy pillanatra,
emlékezzünk vissza
arra a nagy napra!


Az a nap a népnek
szabadságot adott,
mi sem felejtjük el
azt a dicső napot.


----------



## Bacsi Szelet (2021 Március 3)

Linn Márton
Ivett unokám születésnapjára!

Tizenhat éve, mikor megszülettél,
Meleg nyár volt és nem hideg tél.
Mindenki annak örült azon a napon,
Hogy kislány lett az én kis angyalom.

Aztán bölcsődébe, óvodába, iskolába jártál,
Hol mindenféle jót és okosat tanultál.
Belekezdtél sok dologba remélve, hogy jó lesz,
Kipróbáltad a sportot is örültél, mert jót tesz.

Nézem a fényképed, szemed ragyog, mosolyog a szád.
Nemrég még picike, most meg már milyen nagy leány.
Megy az idő, rohan gyorsvonati sebességgel.
Erre szálltál te is fel, mert azt hitted, hogy lekésel.

Indulj el kicsikém az élet rögös, buktatókkal tele útján.
Kitartással legyőzhetsz akadályt, elvégezhetsz munkát.
Ha erős vagy és hiszel, a jutalmad nem marad el,
Mert az élet olyan, ha jót teszel, és jól, akkor felemel.

Az életben tanulj sokat, mert az nagyon fontos,
Hogy ha itt az idő, akkor nagyon nagyot alkoss.
Elmentél messzire, így csak ritkán látlak,
Nehogy bajod essen, mert megöl a bánat

Ha majd hazajössz, vár rád egy nagy csoda,
Repülhetsz Apáddal úgy, mint még soha.
Szálltok majd ti ketten, mint madarak a szélben.
Csak nehogy leessetek, az Istent arra kérem.

Az életedből még csak tizenhat év telt el,
Remélem, te egyszer százéves is leszel.
Ha megéred, akkor majd gondolj nagyapádra,
Hiszen te vagy egyik szeretett, édes unokája.

Versem azt hiszem egy kissé hosszúra sikeredett,
De hát egy nagypapa unokájára nem gondolhat keveset.
Óvjanak a csillagok, ne fogjon az átok,
Születésnapodra sok Boldogságot Kívánok.


----------



## Bacsi Szelet (2021 Március 3)

17 mert prímszám


----------



## Bacsi Szelet (2021 Március 3)

Egy férfi odamegy a boltban egy fiatal, csinos nőhöz:
- Bocsánat, hölgyem. A feleségem itt van valahol az áruházban, de sehol sem találom. Beszélgetne velem pár percet?
- Miért?
- Mert ahányszor elkezdek társalogni egy fiatal nővel, a feleségem pár percen belül mindig megjelenik.


----------



## Bacsi Szelet (2021 Március 3)

,,Hiába szigeteljük az ablakot, ha az ereszen szökik a meleg.''


----------



## Tredit75 (2021 Március 7)

Itt vagyok!


----------



## feca7929 (2021 Március 15)

456


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Sziasztok. Én is új tag vagyok.


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Régebben voltam már itt regisztrálva csak sokáig nem használtam a fiókomat


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

És valószínüleg törölték


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Mondjuk akkor én számokat írtam 20 ig


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Csak azért hogy a 20 hozzászólás meglegyen.


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Lehet most is azt kellene tegyem


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Mert semmi nem jut eszembe


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Amúgy jó hogy rátalálzam erre a topicra


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Legalább itt összetudom szedni a hozzászólásokat


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Vagyis remélem hogy meg lesz


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Mennyit kell még írnom?


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Számolta valaki?


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Mert én nem.


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Na mindjárt megszámolom


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

14 hozzászólás


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Már nem sok van


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Most már tényleg kifogytam az írnivalóból.


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Na már 17 megvan


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Legyetek szerencsések


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

Na ezzel azt hiszem hogy 20


----------



## kujbus3 (2021 Április 4)

De javítson ki valaki ha nem így van


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

* WEÖRES SÁNDOR : FEKETE KANDÚR *



* Szívem görcs, vérem szilvalé,

közeledem hetven felé.

Macskánk gyógyítja májamat, 

ráborul és meleget ad, 

vérrel fűtött kis termofor,

karmos talpakkal megtipor.

Állat-lényének deleje, 

akár őserdő ereje. 

Mint fűből szűrt tea, 

áthat pezsdítő árama.

Tappancstól fülig fekete, 

bundája, bajsza, termete, 

de arcából süt élesen kerek 

két citromszínű szem,

s az élő sötét vánkoson 

ezüstös fényhullám oson. 

Féléves múlt és bölcs nagyon,

tudós, tapasztalt doktorom. 

De nem soká időz velem, 

nem bír megülni egy-helyen,

nagyot szökken, nem is köszön,

már fönn cikáz a fatetőn. 

Gombot, csatot butor alól s 

elgurult pénzt előkotor,

mindent vizsgál, zugokba túr, 

a kertben, házban ő az úr. 

Ha lót-fut élettel tele, 

én is száguldoznék vele,

feledném annyi évemet 

s hogy vissza élni nem lehet.*


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

WEÖRES SÁNDOR: MAJOMORSZÁG Hej de messze majomország, ott terem majomkenyér, majomablak majomrácsán majomnótát ráz a szél. Majomtéren, majomréten majomhősök küzdenek, majomszanatóriumban sírnak majombetegek. Majomtanártól majomlány majomábécét tanul, gaz majom a majombörtönt rúgja irgalmatlanul. Megépül a majommalom, lesz sok majommajonéz, győzve győz a győzhetetlen győzedelmes majomész. Majompóznán majomkirály majomnyelven szónokol egyiké majommennyország másiké majompokol. Makákó, gorilla, csimpánz, pávián, orángután, mind majomújságot olvas majomvacsora után. Majomvacsoraemléktől zúg a majomreterát, majombakák menetelnek, jobbra át és balra át. Rémületes majomarcot vágnak majomkatonák, majomkézben majomfegyver, a majmoké a világ.


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

harmadik


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

Szép estét vagy jó reggelt!


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

5.


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

6.


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

7.


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

WEÖRES SÁNDOR: MAJOMORSZÁG Hej de messze majomország, ott terem majomkenyér, majomablak majomrácsán majomnótát ráz a szél. Majomtéren, majomréten majomhősök küzdenek, majomszanatóriumban sírnak majombetegek. Majomtanártól majomlány majomábécét tanul, gaz majom a majombörtönt rúgja irgalmatlanul. Megépül a majommalom, lesz sok majommajonéz, győzve győz a győzhetetlen győzedelmes majomész. Majompóznán majomkirály majomnyelven szónokol egyiké majommennyország másiké majompokol. Makákó, gorilla, csimpánz, pávián, orángután, mind majomújságot olvas majomvacsora után. Majomvacsoraemléktől zúg a majomreterát, majombakák menetelnek, jobbra át és balra át. Rémületes majomarcot vágnak majomkatonák, majomkézben majomfegyver, a majmoké a világ. (1955


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

9.


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

Ó pinceszáj, illatos kripta! 
Igy leng e bús présház felett 
a Feltámadás drága titka.


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

a 10. Babits Mihály idézet volt...


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

11.


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

12.


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

tizenhárom


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

13+1


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

fekete bikapata kopog a patika pepita kövén


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

15.


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

Egyszer egy pici pocakos pocok pocakon pöckölt egy pici pocakos pockot, mire a pocakon pöckölt pici pocakos pocok pocakon pöckölte az pocakpöckölő pici pocakos pocok pici pockát.


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

Száz sasszem meg száz sasszem az sok száz sasszem.


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

Nappal a lapp pap a lapp paplak nappalijában pipál.


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

Lenin mauzóleumának millenniumi lelinóleumozása


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

Kőkapui kapukő, kapukőben laputő, laputőből lapu nő, lapus lesz a kőkapui kapukő.


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

Nem minden fajta szarka farka tarkabarka, csak a tarkabarka farkú szarkafajta farka tarkabarka, mert ha minden fajta szarka farka tarkabarka volna, akkor minden szarkafajta tarkabarka-farkú szarkafajta volna.


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

A szamárnál szomorúbb Szemere sem szerzett hamarabb szamárfi szamarat szomorú szamara számára, ezért sok szomorú szamárkönny szemerkélt a szamárnál szomorúbb Szemere szomorú szamara szeméből.


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

Láttam szőrös hörcsögöt. Éppen szörpöt szörcsögött. Ha a hörcsög szörpöt szörcsög rátörnek a hörcsög görcsök.


----------



## alphecca (2021 Április 6)

Ma jön a mulya maja mamája, hogy mulya fia haját a majálisra levágja.


----------



## Malőr (2021 Április 10)

F


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

mivan


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

mi lessz


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

mikor lessz


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

miért lessz


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

kinek lessz


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

kitől lessz


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

minek lessz


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

mire lessz


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

mitől lessz


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

miből lessz


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

1


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

2


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

3


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

4


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

5


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

6


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

7


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

8


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

9


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

10


----------



## czbela1 (2021 Április 11)

nem találom a Zenészektől zenészeknek c. topikot. Megvan 20 HOZZÁSZÓLÁSOM, kis segitséget kérnék ha lehet. Köszönöm.


----------



## Desischado (2021 Május 3)

Ahány könyvet olvasol, annyi ember vagy.


----------



## Violang (2021 Május 15)

Mikor lesz?


----------



## dej (2021 Július 6)

Violang írta:


> Mikor lesz?


Sajnos, nem tudom miről van szó.


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Július 6)

dej írta:


> Sajnos, nem tudom miről van szó.


 Az nem számít, írj amihez kedved van, nem kell beidézni senkit.


----------



## HUN-MentoL (2021 Július 16)

Itten vagyok, jelentem.


----------



## Romulusi (2021 Július 31)

Itten vagyok, jelentem


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


Sziasztok!


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

Régen tag voltam.


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

Újra itt vagyok.


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

Azt


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

gondolom


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

nagyon hasznos


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

a weblap.


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

Munkátokhoz


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

További


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

sikereket


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

kívánok


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

üdvözlette!


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

l


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

A


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

egyik


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

régi


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

tagtárs


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

Z


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

o


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

li


----------



## Fezó77 (2021 Július 31)

.


----------



## Szreb (2021 Augusztus 6)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Szreb (2021 Augusztus 6)

Én is


----------



## Szreb (2021 Augusztus 6)

Itt vagyok


----------



## Szreb (2021 Augusztus 6)

Köszönöm


----------



## Szreb (2021 Augusztus 6)

A lehetőséget


----------



## dolce- (2021 Augusztus 7)

16


----------



## dolce- (2021 Augusztus 7)

14


----------



## dolce- (2021 Augusztus 7)

lököttek


----------



## Bree1989 (2021 Augusztus 29)

sziasztok.


----------



## Bree1989 (2021 Augusztus 29)

1


----------



## Bree1989 (2021 Augusztus 29)

2


----------



## Bree1989 (2021 Augusztus 31)

3


----------



## Bree1989 (2021 Augusztus 31)

4


----------



## Bree1989 (2021 Augusztus 31)

5


----------



## Bree1989 (2021 Augusztus 31)

6


----------



## csaajszis (2021 Szeptember 1)

Sziasztok!


----------



## csaajszis (2021 Szeptember 1)

Jelenlètem


----------



## csaajszis (2021 Szeptember 1)

Köszönöm a befogadást!


----------



## csaajszis (2021 Szeptember 1)

Üdvözlet mindenkinek!


----------



## Ribizli22 (2021 Szeptember 2)

Sziasztok!


----------



## csagoda (2021 Szeptember 3)

Vinky19 írta:


> A regisztrálástól számítva 2 napnak el kell telnie, és még 20 értelmes hozzászólásnak is kell lenni.​


S azt követően 20-nál több nem kell?


----------



## csagoda (2021 Szeptember 3)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


Gyüjteném....


----------



## Amalottvix (2021 Szeptember 5)

Most tényleg?


----------



## Amalottvix (2021 Szeptember 5)

Így szokás összeszedni a 20 bejegyzést?


----------



## Amalottvix (2021 Szeptember 5)

Megáll az ész


----------



## Amalottvix (2021 Szeptember 5)

És csak helyben toporog....


----------



## Amalottvix (2021 Szeptember 5)

Talán így már haladok, a kívánt cél felé...


----------



## csagoda (2021 Szeptember 5)

csagoda írta:


> Gyüjteném....


Köszönöm, gyüjtöm


----------



## csagoda (2021 Szeptember 5)

Majd lesz ez jobb is.


----------



## Amalottvix (2021 Szeptember 17)

Meg most is gyűjtők...


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

1


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

3


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

4


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

5


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

6


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

7


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

8


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

9


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

10


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

11


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

12


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

13


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

14


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

15


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

16


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

17


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

18


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

19


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

20**


----------



## Beka Holt (2021 Október 5)

janikaaa24 írta:


> 20**


Még egy hiányzik a húszhoz, egyébként semmi gond, sokan eltévednek!


----------



## janikaaa24 (2021 Október 5)

20
Csak meg van mostmár


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

1


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

2


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

3


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

4


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

5


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

6


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

7


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

8


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

9


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

10


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

11


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

12


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

13


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

14


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

15


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

16


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

17


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

18


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

19


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

20


----------



## Pósa Nimród (2021 Október 22)

Pósa Nimród írta:


> 4


.


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 23)

1


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 23)

2


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 23)

3


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 23)

4


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 23)

5


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 23)

6


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 23)

7


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 23)

8


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 23)

9


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 23)

10


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 23)

11


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 23)

12


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 23)

13


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 23)

14


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 23)

15


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 23)

16


----------



## Ginál Márton (2021 Október 23)

.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Sziasztok


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Remélem gyűlik a hozzászólás számom


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Kiváncsi vagyok erre az oldalra


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Nemrég hallotam róla


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Szeretek olvasni


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Szeretem a jó zenéket. Magyart is külföldieket is.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Inkább régebbi számokat hallgatok. Szerintem elég sokan.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

A könyveknél viszont nagyon sokfélét szeretek.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Közmondások: Ki korán kel, aranyat lel.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Amelyik kutya ugat, nem harap.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Kétszer ad aki gyorsan ad.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Ki mint vet ágyát, úgy alussza álmát!


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Ajándék lónak ne nézd a fogát.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Ha kidobják az ajtón, bemegy az ablakon.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Nem mind arany ami fénylik.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Ez nem az én asztalom.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Nem babra megy a játék.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Elcsúszott egy banánhéjon.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Bátraké a szerencse.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Lenyeli a békát.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Aki bírja, marja.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Kicsi a bors de erős


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Falra hányt borsó.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Egyszer volt Budán kutyavásár.


----------



## Hajni8888 (2021 Október 29)

Borsot tör valakinek az orra alá.


----------



## Viv Silver (2021 November 3)

4


----------



## K0522 (2021 November 8)

lekvár


----------



## Halmavánszki Szilvia (2021 December 7)

16


----------



## nynfas (2021 December 12)

Vinky19 írta:


> A regisztrálástól számítva 2 napnak el kell telnie, és még 20 értelmes hozzászólásnak is kell lenni.​


Kedves Vinky! Esetleg arra tudod-e a választ, hogy egyes fórumoknál miért ezt írja: 
Hoppá! Bizonyos problémákba ütköztünk. A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.​És mi a teendő, hogy jogosultságot lehessen szerezni? (2 nap bőven megvan és a 20 hozzászólás is... )Köszönöm, ha esetleg tudsz válaszolni!
​


----------



## nynfas (2021 December 12)

nynfas írta:


> Kedves Vinky! Esetleg arra tudod-e a választ, hogy egyes fórumoknál miért ezt írja:
> Hoppá! Bizonyos problémákba ütköztünk. A művelet végrehajtásához nem rendelkezel megfelelő jogosultsággal.​És mi a teendő, hogy jogosultságot lehessen szerezni? (2 nap bőven megvan és a 20 hozzászólás is... )Köszönöm, ha esetleg tudsz válaszolni!
> Mát válaszolok is magamnak: nyilván törlésre került néhány téma, amihez hozzászóltam, így aláment a 20-nak... Talán ez az oka.​


----------



## Bartucz Csenge (2021 December 18)

Köszönöm


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

Sziasztok


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

Jelentkezem én is!


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

Amúgy nagyon jó az oldal


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

Sok érdekes témával


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

Ami érdekel


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

meg ami nem is


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

Majd még szétnézek


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

De jó lesz ez


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

Csak még rá kell jönni pár dologra


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

Nézelődök itt közben


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

11


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

12


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

13


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

14


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

15


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

Majd csak alakul


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

17


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

18


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

19


----------



## Tika1987 (2022 Január 2)

20


----------



## Rákász Katalin (2022 Január 5)

15


----------



## Rákász Katalin (2022 Január 5)

remélem sikerülni fog


----------



## Rákász Katalin (2022 Január 5)

Továbbra is bizakodom...


----------



## HeniCsillaAnita (2022 Január 13)

7


----------



## F Reni (2022 Január 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

01


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

02


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

03


----------



## HeniCsillaAnita (2022 Január 14)

14


----------



## HeniCsillaAnita (2022 Január 14)

15


----------



## HeniCsillaAnita (2022 Január 14)




----------



## Konradino (2022 Január 14)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


Szèp reggelt!
Tengerèszet ,vizi kalandok ,hasonlo könyvek vajon merre lehetnek?


----------



## Konradino (2022 Január 14)

Ez lenne a 2. Ha minden jol megy.


----------



## Kovács Andrea (2022 Január 14)

Sziasztok.


----------



## Kovács Andrea (2022 Január 14)




----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

04


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

05


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

06


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

07


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

08


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

09


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

10


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

11


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

12


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

13


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

14


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

15


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

16


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

17


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

18


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

19


----------



## German45 (2022 Január 14)

20


----------



## Jabi07 (2022 Január 14)

Melitta írta:


> Itt lehet gyüjteni a 20 hozzászólást, vagy csak úgy beköszönni
> 
> 
> **************
> ...


Köszönöm


----------



## Konradino (2022 Január 14)

Sziasztok! Honnan tudom meg,hogy megvan a 20 ?


----------



## Konradino (2022 Január 16)

Szia! Neked màr sikerült! Gratulálok!


----------



## HeniCsillaAnita (2022 Január 22)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Ficuska (2022 Január 26)

nyafka


----------



## Ficuska (2022 Január 26)

Konradino írta:


> Szia! Neked màr sikerült! Gratulálok!


Gratulálok !


----------



## Ficuska (2022 Január 26)

Ezzel a szép virággal próbáljuk a hideg időt száműzni, és jó kedvvel várjuk a tavaszt !


----------



## stella38 (2022 Január 29)

Sziasztok! Örülök, hogy megtaláltam ezt az oldalt!


----------



## Ficuska (2022 Január 29)

Ficuska írta:


> Gratulálok !


Köszönöm


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

Hali.


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

Szbejjja írta:


> Hali.


Póbálok


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

Szbejjja írta:


> Póbálok


Taggá


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

Szbejjja írta:


> Taggá


Válni


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

mármint


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

Szbejjja írta:


> mármint


állandóvá


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

remélem


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

ez


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

Szbejjja írta:


> ez


így


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

elfogadható


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

megoldás


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

Szbejjja írta:


> megoldás


lehet


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

Szbejjja írta:


> lehet


mindenki


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

Szbejjja írta:


> mindenki


számára


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

Szbejjja írta:


> számára


köszönöm


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

Szbejjja írta:


> köszönöm


hogy


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

Szbejjja írta:


> hogy


itt


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

Szbejjja írta:


> itt


lehetek!


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

Szbejjja írta:


> lehetek!


Üdv.


----------



## Szbejjja (2022 Január 31)

Szbejjja írta:


> Üdv.


Mindenkinek!


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Március 3)




----------



## dej (2022 Március 4)

Nem a zümmögés a lényeg.


----------



## topikrisz (2022 Március 20)

?


----------



## midi nyalánkság (2022 Március 20)

Szbejjja írta:


> Mindenkinek!


Isten hozott!!


----------



## nyulka21 (2022 Március 21)

Sziasztok!
Nem kezdő hanem visszatérő vagyok.


----------



## zsanber (2022 Március 22)

Sziasztok


----------



## gubicza roland (2022 Április 3)

szevasztok rég jártam erre


----------



## dej (2022 Április 4)

Kedveseim! Valaki tudna nekem linket küldeni A koppányi aga testamentuma női szereplőinek jellemzésérő? Én már mintegy 50 éve olvastam. 
Tisztelettel és köszönettel: Feri


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Április 16)




----------



## dej (2022 Április 16)

Kedveseim! Áldott húsvéti ünnepeket!


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Április 23)




----------



## Tóth Szilvia67 (2022 Április 23)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Tóth Szilvia67 (2022 Április 23)

Köszönöm


----------



## RViktoria (2022 Április 25)

Köszönöm a lehetőséget!


----------



## gubicza roland (2022 Április 25)

helló


----------



## Dragna (2022 Április 26)

Sziasztok! Köszönöm szépen a lehetőséget.


----------



## gerymusic2022 (2022 Május 9)

Látom mindneki rövidre fogja ezen a fórumon magát, ezért megpróbálok egy hosszabb üzenetet írni attól mint a fórum legutolsó üzenete


----------



## gerymusic2022 (2022 Május 9)

1méhecske írta:


> Csatolás megtekintése 1848399


Ez tetszik


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Május 21)




----------



## wpeet (2022 Május 26)

Sziasztok!


----------



## glisser- (2022 Május 31)

Jelenleti iv II.


4




canadahun.com


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Június 1)

“Van egy régi vicc: két idős hölgy üldögél egy üdülő teraszán. Azt mondja az egyik: “észrevetted, drágám, hogy itt milyen ócskán főznek?” Mire a másik: “igen, és milyen kicsi adatokat adnak!” Hát ez az! Valahogy alapvetően én is így vagyok az élettel: tele van magánnyal, nyomorúsággal, szenvedéssel, boldogtalansággal, és mégis az baj, hogy olyan gyorsan elmúlik.”


----------



## Patrik1010 (2022 Június 6)

Szuper ez a fórum


----------



## KissN (2022 Június 28)

Sziasztok!


----------



## Szitakötő70 (2022 Július 3)




----------



## Fábry Szilvia (2022 Július 14)

1


----------



## PinkMagnolias (2022 Július 31)

Sziasztok!  Nagyon örülök, hogy rátaláltam erre a közösségre!


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

Sziasztok


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

Esetleg


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

Valaki


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

tudna


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

Segíteni?


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

Yamaha psr s550


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

Magyar


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

Nyelvű


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

Használati


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

kezelési


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

útmutatót


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

feltudna


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

Ide


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

tölteni?


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

Vagy


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

esetleg


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

le


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

tudja


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

írni


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

hogy


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

hol


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

található


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 13)

Ilyen?


----------



## H.L.Tünde (2022 Augusztus 19)

Zo-lee írta:


> Ilyen?


Sajnos csak angol változatot találtam, de a txt változatot bele lehetne dobni a google translate-be.


----------



## H.L.Tünde (2022 Augusztus 19)

H.L.Tünde írta:


> Sajnos csak angol változatot találtam, de a txt változatot bele lehetne dobni a google translate-be.


példa:

A PSR-S550 különleges tulajdonságai

Játssz különféle hangszereket 17. oldal
A hangszer hangja, amely a billentyűs lejátszás közben szólal meg, megváltoztatható hegedűre, furulyára, hárfára vagy a hangok széles skálájának bármelyikére. Megváltoztathatja egy zongorára írt Dal hangulatát, például úgy, hogy helyette hegedűt játszik. Tapasztalja meg a zenei változatosság teljesen új világát.


----------



## H.L.Tünde (2022 Augusztus 19)

Gyűlnek a hozzászólásaim.


----------



## H.L.Tünde (2022 Augusztus 19)

Szeretnék mielőbb 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni.


----------



## H.L.Tünde (2022 Augusztus 19)

Gyűlik...


----------



## H.L.Tünde (2022 Augusztus 19)

De még jópár kell.


----------



## H.L.Tünde (2022 Augusztus 19)

Megvan a fele.


----------



## H.L.Tünde (2022 Augusztus 19)

Több, mint a fele.


----------



## H.L.Tünde (2022 Augusztus 19)

Jól halad a hozzászólás gyűjtés.


----------



## H.L.Tünde (2022 Augusztus 19)

Még hat kell.


----------



## H.L.Tünde (2022 Augusztus 19)

öt-öt-öt-öt-öt


----------



## H.L.Tünde (2022 Augusztus 19)

Négy van hátra.


----------



## H.L.Tünde (2022 Augusztus 19)

Húsz.

Köszönöm a lehetőséget.


----------



## Zo-lee (2022 Augusztus 19)

H.L.Tünde írta:


> példa:
> 
> A PSR-S550 különleges tulajdonságai
> 
> ...





H.L.Tünde írta:


> példa:
> 
> A PSR-S550 különleges tulajdonságai
> 
> ...


Köszi. Én is csak más nyelveken talátam meg. Jó lett volna egy képes verzió, hogy az ábrákkal számozásokkal ne kelljen külön vesződni.


----------



## mcurtis (2022 Augusztus 25)

H.L.Tünde írta:


> Szeretnék mielőbb 20 hozzászólást összegyűjteni.


Ezzel nem vagy egyedül!


----------



## mcurtis (2022 Augusztus 25)

Nekem is gyűlik szép lassan.


----------



## Sundelta (2022 Augusztus 28)

Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.


----------



## Czuppon Zsuzsanna (2022 Szeptember 8)

Én is haladok, lassan 6- nál tartok.


----------



## Morvay Band (2022 Szeptember 11)

czbela1 írta:


> mikor lessz


Szia. Aztán megglett végül?


----------



## Morvay Band (2022 Szeptember 11)

Sundelta írta:


> Gyűjtöm a hozzászólásokat.


Szia. Sikerült összegyőjteni?


----------



## Morvay Band (2022 Szeptember 11)

Szép napot mindenkinek


----------



## czbela1 (2022 Szeptember 12)

Morvay Band írta:


> Szia. Aztán megglett végül?


MEG. MINDEGY MIT IRSZ CSAK IRD 20X.


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Szeptember 20)

Aranyosi Ervin: Szép napot!​*S*zeresd napod, mi rád ragyog,
*Z*ord felhők között, ha láthatod.
*É*letre kel fű, fa, virág.
*P*islákol fényben a világ.

*N*evet az ég, ragyog a nap,
*A*zt dalolják a madarak:
*P*ille könnyű az életed,
*O*tthonra lelsz, ha megleled,
*T*iszta szíved és lelkedet.


----------



## gmal (2022 Szeptember 28)

dext írta:


> tás


----------



## gmal (2022 Szeptember 28)

szinty boy írta:


> nyar van


----------



## gmal (2022 Szeptember 29)

banethadam94 írta:


> az! 18


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Október 9)




----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Október 16)




----------



## 1méhecske (2022 Október 23)




----------



## Gara71 (2022 Október 25)

Köszönöm!


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 November 13)




----------



## CyberAngel (2022 November 14)

Sziasztok


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 December 3)




----------



## egon0927 (2022 December 14)

ez


----------



## egon0927 (2022 December 14)

is


----------



## egon0927 (2022 December 14)

egy


----------



## Amelydolog (2022 December 17)

Szép, napos téli napon lázasan, fejfájással tehetetlenül feküdni két kisgyerek mellett-megfizethetetlen



Mindenkinek egészséget, szép ünnepeket kívánok


----------



## zolika67 (2022 December 23)

Sziasztok


----------



## 1méhecske (2022 December 27)




----------



## 1méhecske (2022 December 31)

Boldog Új Évet Mindenkinek!!!


----------

